# Considering at-home insemination with donor sperm...?



## RubyRainbows

We just joined a fertility clinic that will send donor sperm to our home for us to inseminate ourselves.... Just wondering if there is anyone else out there who has tried this and had success?



https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## sm1x09x

Hi, 

I don't know if it is the same thing but I am a surrogate and we did home inseminations for 3 cycles and got lucky on the 3rd try. Good luck :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck in your journey xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you Rumpskin!

Debbie! How wonderful! I love the "Debbie is keeping me warm for mummy and daddy" that is so sweet! Such an amazing thing you are doing! 

I am hoping & praying the insemination works first try... otherwise it may be another year before we can afford to try again! We have been saving for this one attempt!

Did you try anything different on the 3rd attempt that may have helped? If you don't mind me asking, were you using fresh sperm? We will be using frozen donor sperm.

Thanks!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi MommyTammyPA / everyone..

Im new to these boards (joined about 60 seconds ago).. I was hoping I could possibly message you to get some more information re your clinic? 

My CP and I tried last year at harley street but then she lost her job (back working now - bloomin recession) and we are looking to go again next year but I wanted to research the insemination at home route as well.

My partner has said for the past four years she would never be open to the inseminate at home route but now has said she will consider it depending on how the 'product' looks when it gets to us if you know what I mean! :wacko: When we went to the clinic last year it looked remarkably like water and that is what she is hoping it will be like but all I have read (and forgive me I have only googled) is that it comes 'untreated' so meaning on the this side of the cervix and I imagine it will look like it does in it's original form so (sorry im rambling and telling my whole life story!) I was wondering if you could tell me because you are getting it frozen and from a clinic if you could shed any light on how it will come to you and which clinic you will be using (and approx costs if that is not too much to ask)..

Anyway sorry to gatecrash your thread.. Really hope you can respond.

Jules


----------



## RubyRainbows

I would love to talk with you more in-depth about your process and mine. Sounds like we are in very similar situations. I am new on here too... not sure if we are allowed to post email addresses or not. Do you have a facebook or myspace link you can post? I have not yet received donor sperm. It will be shipped by fedex in a dry ice shipper. We are aiming for this month or next. The fertility clinic we chose cost $150 to join and the semen and shipping will be about 1,000 - 1200 for two vials (i think). It seems like a great clinic... i will know alot more after going thru the process. We can only afford to try once right now! If i don't get pregnant we will have to wait many months to save up more money!:nope:


----------



## mer01

hi there, if you want to chat pm me. This baby is a at home donor sperm baby. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## sm1x09x

MommyTammyPA said:


> Thank you Rumpskin!
> 
> Debbie! How wonderful! I love the "Debbie is keeping me warm for mummy and daddy" that is so sweet! Such an amazing thing you are doing!
> 
> I am hoping & praying the insemination works first try... otherwise it may be another year before we can afford to try again! We have been saving for this one attempt!
> 
> Did you try anything different on the 3rd attempt that may have helped? If you don't mind me asking, were you using fresh sperm? We will be using frozen donor sperm.
> 
> Thanks!

Well we used fresh samples every month. For the first 2 months, I used the syringe and then placed the instead cup in. The last month we did, I done 1st day using preseed oil, used the syringe and then didn't use a cup, 2nd day I used preseed, used the syringe and then placed the cup in, 3rd day no preseed and no syringe, just poured the sample straight into the cup. I don't know which day worked obviously lol but we like to think it was the first dayas we did insems at my couples house that day so the baby would have been conceived in their bed :) However, while other months I spent a long time with my legs up the wall and bum in the air, this month I laid down for about half an hour afterwards and then made a point of sitting down for long periods of time as you would normally in an upright position because then your cervix is dipping straight into the cup of sperm. 


Sorry if this post is a bit graphic!

Hope it helps though :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Strawbs78 said:


> Hi MommyTammyPA / everyone..
> 
> Im new to these boards (joined about 60 seconds ago).. I was hoping I could possibly message you to get some more information re your clinic?
> 
> My CP and I tried last year at harley street but then she lost her job (back working now - bloomin recession) and we are looking to go again next year but I wanted to research the insemination at home route as well.Jules

Hi Jules, we seem to be in a similar situation, my Partner and I will hopefully start trying early next year. I did have a quick look at the home insemination route but would somehow much rather go via the clinic. 

[oh, I think you can't send Personal Messages on here until you get to 5 posts]


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

thanks for all the responses!! Definitely keen to chat more so I am going to post a few more times (will just repeat this one) so I can then PM people.. Otherise am happy to facebook..

:happydance:


----------



## Strawbs78

posting so can use the pm facility


----------



## Strawbs78

posting so can use the pm facility fnaopnvbv


----------



## Strawbs78

one more hopefully...


----------



## Strawbs78

ok that didnt seem to work so I guess I will just have to keep posting in here.. I am 'Julianne Clark - London' on facebook if you want to find me on there..

Rainbowmum - we went to LWC and had 1 try at a medicated IUI.. I thought they were great.. any thoughts on which clinic you might go to? I hear guys hospital are very good too..

mer01 - tried to put you in my contacts so we could chat but it keeps saying I cannot use that function as yet.. 

MTPA - You will need to let me know how you get on with your delivery! I think given you are in the US it might be different to here in any case but any info you could give me would be great!!

x


----------



## RainbowMum

Strawbs78 said:


> ok that didnt seem to work so I guess I will just have to keep posting in here.. I am 'Julianne Clark - London' on facebook if you want to find me on there..
> 
> Rainbowmum - we went to LWC and had 1 try at a medicated IUI.. I thought they were great.. any thoughts on which clinic you might go to? I hear guys hospital are very good too..x

(strange, the rules state that you can start sending PMs once you reach 5 posts)

We might try MFS(Manchester), will compare prices again closer to treatment start, but don't really feel like coming down to London for every appointment.
Like London they have their own sperm bank and no waiting lists.

My cycle is really, really regular (28 days) so hopefully I'll be able to do it unmedicated, but I guess we'll see all that in about 6 months :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

What do you guys mean by medicated or unmedicated?


----------



## RainbowMum

MommyTammyPA said:


> What do you guys mean by medicated or unmedicated?

My clinic gives the choice:



> In women with regular menstrual cycles we usually recommend insemination in an unstimulated cycle and time the insemination by reference to the woman's mid cycle ovulatory surge.
> 
> In women with irregular or infrequent cycles, the ovaries are stimulated with clomiphene or low dose gonadotrophins.


----------



## Tegans Mama

My partner and me went the home route - it worked the first month and now we have a beautiful little girl who is almost one. We did try 3 times in that first month though, night before O, night of O and night after. One tip is to lay with your legs in the air. 

Good luck to everyone, feel free to PM me x


----------



## Strawbs78

hr.lr.07

do you mind me asking if you got your swimmers from a clinic? if yes what did they look like ? sorry I know an odd question but need to get some clarity so hopefully we can go down that route..

MTPA - you can go unmedicated and just ovulate normally or you can have daily injections which increase your chances of having more than one egg and they say increase the quality of your egg.. I did medicated adn still ended up with 1 egg as they had to reduce my dosage as I was growing 4 large follicles whcih would have produced four eggs and they are not comfortable with that many, 2 is ideal, 3 is a push, 4 means cancelling the procedure so we backed off and I got one egg.. Alas it didnt work but I dont think that was because I was medicated or not... Hope that helps!

x


----------



## Tegans Mama

:lol: No, our swimmers were donated by a friend who made a fresh delivery to our bedroom door every night :lol: It was the most disgusting thing I have EVER experienced but it was worth it :) :lol: But the fresh stuff well basically it was white. I have read that it can be anywhere from white to slightly yellow? That was my only experience with it so... TBH the best piece of advice I read was to make sure you enjoy it and not be too uptight about it, yeah its gross but whats the point of just shoving it up there and hoping for the best? Might aswell enjoy it.. :lol: And thats all I'm gonna say, since this part of the forum is open to the public :rofl: PM me if you want to talk about it more, when we were ttc - even though it was just for that one month - I felt like I was stuck on some random island with no one to talk to who really _knew_ what it was like.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Strawbs... we finally got our special delivery in the mail... ha! We inseminated with frozen donor sperm.... it arrived via fed ex (weird, right?) in a dry ice shipper. It was such a tiny vial... kinda like watery/creamy opaque... but really a small quantity. It wasn't disgusting or anything! I just hope it did the trick! Let me know if you have any more questions. I live in the US... it was a lesbian owned sperm bank in San Francisco, California. Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## enrisa

Good luck mommy tammy ;-) I think the frozen sperm is better because it´s treated. It´s less quantity as they got rid of the unnecessary stuff. 

Guess you have timed and did it carefully as it was expensive. I know it´s all about cup, syringe, maybe mooncup, legs in the air....any other tricks? 

And for timing ov, it´s about OPKs, CM, and temperatures....

Ahh, I have learnt so much since I started trying. 

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well, since this was my very first time inseminating and i'm fairly new to this site... i wasn't very knowledgeable about all these different techniques! I suppose i should have researched it more since it was so expensive and so important! :dohh:

I wasn't very good at charting or predicting OV, unfortunately! In July (the first month i started using OPK's) it was so easy to tell when i OV! I felt the twinges and then it was followed by CM and a positive OPK at CD20. In August though, i didn't feel anything and no CM... plus the OPK's got darker and darker but never as dark as the test line... and then went to negative!

So in September i wasn's sure when to have it shipped! But, we did inseminate at Cd17 and cd19... just using a syringe and legs in the air to keep the soup in the bowl! My OPK never got positive again... but it was getting darker and darker!

I keep telling myself that if it's meant to happen it will happen... and trying to be hopeful & optimistic....... but i know i will be heartbroken if AF arrives. I used all of my savings for this one attempt! 

I agree with you though... now that i am on this site quite a bit... i am learning soooo much from all you wonderful women on here! :winkwink:


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> Well, since this was my very first time inseminating and i'm fairly new to this site... i wasn't very knowledgeable about all these different techniques! I suppose i should have researched it more since it was so expensive and so important! :dohh:
> 
> I wasn't very good at charting or predicting OV, unfortunately! In July (the first month i started using OPK's) it was so easy to tell when i OV! I felt the twinges and then it was followed by CM and a positive OPK at CD20. In August though, i didn't feel anything and no CM... plus the OPK's got darker and darker but never as dark as the test line... and then went to negative!
> 
> So in September i wasn's sure when to have it shipped! But, we did inseminate at Cd17 and cd19... just using a syringe and legs in the air to keep the soup in the bowl! My OPK never got positive again... but it was getting darker and darker!
> 
> I keep telling myself that if it's meant to happen it will happen... and trying to be hopeful & optimistic....... but i know i will be heartbroken if AF arrives. I used all of my savings for this one attempt!
> 
> I agree with you though... now that i am on this site quite a bit... i am learning soooo much from all you wonderful women on here! :winkwink:

Wishing you all the luck I can and I hope you get your BFP this month.

A gay (lesbian) couple I am friends with used a friend of theirs sperm, as same as one poster mentioned earlier they had fresh home delivery everyday over 4 nights and bingo, they fell pregnant first time. They didn't use a syringe, they used a Turkey baster (really, seriously, honestly), I laughed, you hear the jokes of a turkey baster being used, but they really used one. Doesn't matter how they did it, but it worked.

If this time doesn't take ( praying like heck and fingers crossed that it will) is their a trusted male friend that would donate his sperm to you if needed?

:hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Bek... glad to hear their turkey baster method worked! Yaayy! There are a few SS couples on here using fresh sperm from guys willing to be donors. After hearing from them... and your friend's story... it makes me seriously start thinking of that option. There really isn't any guys i am close friends with, or would feel comfortable asking. But it's an option i would definitely explore further! Thanks for your support... and best of luck on your TTC journey as well! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## enrisa

Yes, a donor friend sounds like a great option, as you can try every month for free  Try to make male friends, you never know, and nothing to lose. But hope you don´t need it at all!

It´s funny about the turkey baster. When I started researching about at home insemination, I actually bought a turkey baster!! I thouught that was the way! Ha ha, I never used it and threw it away. It was only 2 pounds at John Lewis.


----------



## RubyRainbows

The ugly :witch: got me!! :sad2: Thanks for all your help girls... i'll be back in the spring to try again! :dust: :dust: Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## enrisa

Oh, so sorry. Actually, I can see from this forum it´s really hard to get preg., so it´s very difficult if you leave it for one try. Also, when that one try is so expensive!

My advice: try to find some donor, for fresh sperm. Maybe you can pay him, much cheaper than the frozen one.

What do you think?


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> The ugly :witch: got me!! :sad2: Thanks for all your help girls... i'll be back in the spring to try again! :dust: :dust: Lots of baby dust to you all!

 
Oh Honey, I am soooooooooooooooo sorry, I know how much you invested into this one try.
Maybe your partner has a brother and maybe one of his friends may be willing to help out.
My girlfriends, partners brother is gay, so they used his sperm and put it into my girlfriend, so not there is NO inbreeding but it not only makes him the dad, but also the uncle LOL, and my girlfriends partner is mummy #2 and Aunt LOL.
Look which ever way, it doesn't matter. 
I hope something comes your way and you get your BFP really soon babe :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you, girls... for all the advice & support! I really had hoped that one attempt would work... since i got pregnant so easily with my son. However, he was conceived with my ex-boyfriend... the "good old fashioned way!" I believed that if it was meant to happen it would.... but now that it didn't.... i desperately want to get pregnant even more! I went to the bank today and did some maneuvering to come up with the money for ONE MORE TRY this cycle! This will absolutely be my last chance since i have nowhere left to dig up some cash, lol. Bek -- I love your story about the partner's brother! However, right now we have no relatives or male friends to ask... plus i am a bit shy and can't ever imagine asking someone such a question! Although i know fresh sperm would be ideal! At any rate...... FED EX will be bringing me another special delivery on October 20th! Remaining hopeful! I hope all of you are having luck on your TTC journeys!!!!! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> Thank you, girls... for all the advice & support! I really had hoped that one attempt would work... since i got pregnant so easily with my son. However, he was conceived with my ex-boyfriend... the "good old fashioned way!" I believed that if it was meant to happen it would.... but now that it didn't.... i desperately want to get pregnant even more! I went to the bank today and did some maneuvering to come up with the money for ONE MORE TRY this cycle! This will absolutely be my last chance since i have nowhere left to dig up some cash, lol. Bek -- I love your story about the partner's brother! However, right now we have no relatives or male friends to ask... plus i am a bit shy and can't ever imagine asking someone such a question! Although i know fresh sperm would be ideal! At any rate...... FED EX will be bringing me another special delivery on October 20th! Remaining hopeful! I hope all of you are having luck on your TTC journeys!!!!! Baby dust! :dust:

Are you charting? so you know when you are ovulating?
Good Luck hun, I hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## enrisa

Yes, check your cm, and use OPKs. Try to know when you are ov, so your chances are higher. Don´t drink alcohol or coffee, drink green tea, eat fresh fruit and vegetables, and try to avoid fat and sugar, and do some exercise. Easier said than done, I know. But make an effort, frozen sperm is not cheap at all.

And don´t be shy, try to find a donor, it will be far cheaper and increase your chances!

xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well i don't drink alcohol or coffee... but sweets & sugar is hard for me to resist! I used OPK's for the past three months. But only one month i got an actual "positive." The other months it got darker and darker but never as dark as the sample line... that's why i was confused what day to inseminate! Plus i never have any kind of CM to really pay attention to! I am going to try those smiley face OPK's i hear about on here! I don't chart... i have looked at that fertility friend site a few times but i don't temp and that seems to be a requirement on there!


----------



## kairzh7

I highly recommend that you start charting. It is such a small investment that can really help you know exactly what your body is doing. Especially if you are spending so much money on donor sperm, you want to make sure you are hitting the right time. For predicting it pay close attention to CM and cervical position. Temps will help you determine after-the-fact if and when you ovulated, so that is really only helpful to predict if you have a few months of charting.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks! :hugs: I looked up online how to check CM, so i will def do that this month! If i don't get my BFP after this attempt (and i pray to God i do!!!!), then i will start charting and taking temps between now and the spring when i will be able to try again!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I just found this forum today and am really pleased to have found a rainbow bit. :) We're going to inseminate for the first time trying for a second child this weekend using a known sperm donor at home. It's how we conceived our first (our daughter is now nearly two - same donor), but unlike some of you lucky folk it took us 18 cycles over three and a half years to get pregnant. There is no way we'd have been able to afford to try for so long if we'd been using a clinic.

We found our donor online after we'd exhausted our list of suitable male friends. The forum we used is no longer active but I know several people who have found their known donors here: ah I haven't posted enough to post a link but if you google sperm donors worldwide it should be the top link. :)

It's not the most fun process. The thing I liked least was the smell! We'd usually insem in the evening and then I'd just stay lying down through the night and when I'd get up in the morning I'd smell of man and it just felt very wrong. But it did get us our wonderful little girl, so well worth the pong. ;)

Gina. x


----------



## enrisa

Hi Gina!

Glad to meet people doing the at home insemination method. Wow, it took you long, hope it´s not like that for all the girls using this method. 

I´m also old for TTC, I´m 35, so I´m kind of worried. How old are you?

I do the cup syringe thing, but haven´t used softcups yet. Did you use them when ttc?

Good luck for this second time xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Gina -- Welcome! Congrats on your little girl... she is beautiful! We sound like we are in similar situations... both with toddlers and both trying for baby # 2!! Good luck and keep in touch... i hope your process is much quicker this time around! It sounds like an ideal situation to have a willing donor and he has even come back to father your second child... plus he helped over 3.5 years! Wow... you are lucky he is willing to do that! I really wish my OH and i had someone to ask but we really don't. I will look online for a donor site, but i am just so worried about doing that. I worry about meeting a potential weirdo online, lol. Especially since he would have to come to my house!! I also worry about STD's, and would want someone to get tested monthly! I can't imagine someone would be willing to do that. But if my next attempt with frozen sperm does not work, i will need to start looking into a Plan B! Good luck this weekend.... i hope you are first time lucky!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Enrisa... i saw in one of your other posts that AF was due today?? Hope she stays away!!!!!!!!! :af: When are you going to test???


----------



## enrisa

MommyTammyPA said:


> Enrisa... i saw in one of your other posts that AF was due today?? Hope she stays away!!!!!!!!! :af: When are you going to test???

AF still away!! I bought a test today, but I´m using it tomorrow morning. Just one test cost 9.5 euro!! So I´m using it in the morning, when a positive is more probable in case I´m preg. I´m nervous! 

Yes, you can find weirdoes online, but also normal people, like us :flower: I´m sure there will be people willing to do it, you can offer to pay sth, to make sure they test monthly. It will always be much cheaper than the frozen one. Give a try, search the net, see what happens :winkwink:


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Tammy,

Yep, sounds similar. We were really nervous about looking online for a donor but it was our only option and it has worked out so well. We placed our own ad and had 8 responses. Six of them went straight into the bin as weirdo/not suitable but two were possibilities. We met with both of them at which point one just shone out and he has been fantastic. Hugely committed to us yet happy to stick to his word about remaining uninvolved in the parenting process. And he helped make once super cute baby too. :)

He showed us certificates from his sexual health screen and it was part of our agreement that he get retested every 3 months, which he did. Once we'd known him for a bit we developed sufficient trust in him to be really comfortable in this. This time I haven't even asked to see certificates. I probably should and maybe I will now you've made me think of it, but that trust is so secure now that it actually hadn't occurred to me until this conversation.

Good luck next month! Maybe we'll both get lucky and can have our rainbow number twos at the same time. :)

Enrisa, I'm 30. I was 28 when I got pregnant with our daughter. However, we tried with my partner for our first 12 cycles and she was 36-38 in that time. She got pregnant once, but unfortunately miscarried. I have several friends who have got pregnant this way in their late 30s though, so it can be done. 35 really isn't that old. :)

Gina. x


----------



## enrisa

Gina, thanks for your support. Period came today, so I´m feeling low. 
Glad to hear you have friends who got pregnant this way in their late thirties. Gives me hope.

Do you use softcups? And your friends?

Congratulations for finding a good donor online x

Tammy, are you going to search online? 

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww... Enrisa, so sorry to hear that AF arrived! Such a nasty prank she pulled by being late! :hugs: I hope next cycle will be your lucky one! And i def agree... 35 isn't old! I know of many moms who concieved later in life... and you will too!

As far as looking for a donor online... i am hoping and praying my next attempt is successful......... if it is not, yes, i will def start looking online!


----------



## GardenPath

I am pregnant with donor sperm. My husband and I ttc for 14 months before getting him a semen analysis and discovering that he is infertile. In that time I was charting and temping- using fertility friend, and I highly recommend doing so. It is so worth it to know exactly when you ovulate for the timing of at home insemination.
so- the first two cycles we did at home insemination from frozen sperm from a sperm bank, it didn't work. The third cycle did :) yay!!!

I think because we got the timing right that time. I knew when I ovulated because I had been charting for many months- and I inseminated- I think 18, 24 and 48 hours after getting my first positive opk. I think it was important to do the three insems and I think either the 24 or 48 hours one worked. I think sometimes people inseminate too close to their + opk. Best of luck to you! Oh- and I am 36.
Also- I did use those cup things (are they called instead cups?) the cycle we got pregnant- I don't know if that helped or not! Maybe. :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hello ladies 
How is everyone? I am feeling a bit.. well.. dodgy! We are not ttc yet (next month) and its totally not related but I'm so tired, yet I can't seem to sleep. not good.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yayy GardenPath... Congrats on your :bfp: ! That is such wonderful news!!!!! Gives me hope that this method can (and will!) work! Do you know what you're having yet? Any names picked out?? Our frozen sperm arrived yesterday... just waiting on the OPK smiley face!! We have two vials, so will be trying twice this cycle! Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello Hr - I have been having trouble sleeping too!!!!! I actually left work a bit early yesterday just to take a nap!! This BnB site keeps me occupied late at night when i can't sleep!!


----------



## snagglepat

Oooh, exciting times Tammy. How long will it 'keep' in the container? Frozen sperm at home feels like a totally alien concept to me, the thought of having it sitting there in the corner just waiting seems bizarre. It must fill you with anticipation and itchy fingers to get going. Roll on the smiley face!

Enrisa, I've never used softcups. I'm empted to get some for next cycle if this one doesn't work because it always feels as though quite a lot 'escapes' when we take the syringe out and I know others that swear by them. It makes sense that it might help. At the very least it can't hurt can it?

Hr, I'm having sleep issues too. I remember I used to have them when we were TTC last time, particularly during the 2ww. I guess we're all just a bit hyped up for this and it's keeping our brains active when they should be snoozing. I suppose it's good practice for when the little ones do come along...

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## enrisa

Garden Path, thanks for your post. It gives me hope!! I´m 35, and trying at home insem. with my boyfriend´s sperm. I´m definitely going to try the instead cups. But, I did the timing right last cycle, and not preg... I was temping and opk, and it was very clear when I ov, however it didn´t happen...

Your third cycle, when it worked, did you use fresh or frozen sperm?

xxx


----------



## enrisa

Tammy, good luck with this try :hugs:


----------



## GardenPath

*enrisa* we used frozen sperm each of the three cycles, including the one that worked. For the first cycle we used "washed " (iui type) sperm and the second and third unwashed.
I think what helped make it work is two things- 
One, I think the instead cup helped. It felt awkward and messy and I wasn't even sure if things were dripping out, but at least it helped keep the sperm up there or something. also, I think the first two cycles we inseminated too early. I thin ki twas like- 6 and 18 hours after my +opk, becauseI was waiting so long and there was this frozen sperm tank in the basement that when I got my +opk I was like- let's do this! but by the third try- I was like- okay, we HAVE to wait! I had gotten advice (online) from others about this- to wait until at least 24 hours after the +opk or better 36 or 48 hours. 

*Tammy*- the above advice was for you too. What timing are you planning to do for your inseminations?

Also- on another forum I am on I just got a message from a woman who just had a baby from donor sperm and she said he is perfect and beautiful and healthy! Yay. So that made me feel good.

Great luck to all of you!


----------



## Naaxi

This is an interesting idea, I shall have to think of at home insem. for us, seeing as my man had a vasectomy 13 years ago and refuses to reverse but is okay with using a donor. I just wanted to thank you for posting a thread about this :D And many a :dust: for you!


----------



## enrisa

Thanks Garden Path.

You know, in my last cycle, I got first +opk on a Wednesday, and a high raise temp on Thursday, so I did ov on Wednesday. However, on Tuesday and days before I got all -opk. Mmm...

How come did I get -opk Tuesday and before? Maybe I didn´t do it right. The best way is to wait 4 hours without going to the toilet or drinking any fluids before testing. And not to do it in the morning.

:kiss:


----------



## GardenPath

enrisa said:


> Thanks Garden Path.
> 
> You know, in my last cycle, I got first +opk on a Wednesday, and a high raise temp on Thursday, so I did ov on Wednesday. However, on Tuesday and days before I got all -opk. Mmm...
> 
> How come did I get -opk Tuesday and before? Maybe I didn´t do it right. The best way is to wait 4 hours without going to the toilet or drinking any fluids before testing. And not to do it in the morning.
> 
> :kiss:

yeah, I guess everyone is differnet. It is quite likely to ovulate 24 hours past your + opk but I think more common 36 or 48. I don't really know! that is also why we did 3 inseminations- so I could cover the 18, 36 and 48 hour ranges.

Why are you doing insemination if you are using your boyfriend's sperm?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi said:


> This is an interesting idea, I shall have to think of at home insem. for us, seeing as my man had a vasectomy 13 years ago and refuses to reverse but is okay with using a donor. I just wanted to thank you for posting a thread about this :D And many a :dust: for you!

Thanks Naaxi! And welcome! Good luck on your TTC journey!!


----------



## enrisa

Garden Path, because he has trouble ejaculating during intercourse, but not when masturbating. Weird, I know. I have found a couple of cases like that in this forum though.


----------



## Edensmum

Hi ladies, I found your link through a random Google search and had to sign up.

I'm on my second cycle of TTC through donor sperm. I found the guy online. I met 4 men in total and chatted with about 20, so I'm happy to have found someone I'm comfortable with. We are going about things in more of a co-parenting fashion he will visit fortnightly and be named on the birth certificate.

I already have a daughter who will be 2 on the 29th of October. She was born through the more 'traditional' route and sees her Dad (my ex) every Sunday. For this reason it was important to me to pick a donor who wanted some involvement as I didn't like the idea of having one child who knew her Dad and another who didn't.

The donor has an older wife who already has 4 grownup children and 3 grandsons, he doesn't have any children. He felt it was important to have a child of his own, and wanted some contact and to be able to help financially. He has a life of his own and there is quite a geographical distance between them and me, so I do believe they will be stepping on my toes. I met them both a few times before we went ahead with things, and made my beliefs/hopes/expectations very clear.

I should ov tomorrow (Saturday) we tried on Thursday and will try tomorrow, even though he is in town Thursday, Friday and Saturday we have been trying every other day rather than every day to ensure a better sample? I would love your opinions on this, there seems to be quite a bit of conflicting information. He has agreed to do 6 cycles (not December due to festive chaos) which initially I felt disappointed that he didn't want to try for longer. I suppose if we are compatible 6 months should be enough... I got pregnant with my Daughter very quickly (we were not really TTC, just being rather careless) I'm only 23 so hope that things will work out. He has showed me both his health screening certificate and also his sperm motility so on paper things should work.

Fingers crossed for this cycle :) Im looking forward to chatting to you all, good to share with those in the same boat.
Kirsty x-


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Kirsty! I'm glad you joined! I will be inseminating tomorrow too! Hopefully we both will have :bfp: ' s in two weeks!!! Your donor sounds perfect! How did you find him online? Did you post something? I would love more info! From what i have read, since there are no fertility problems on your end or his end, producing sperm everyday (rather than every other)... should be fine! I think that would increase your chances! 

I am lost here! My frozen sperm can only stay frozen for 5 - 7 days but i can't get a damn positive on my OPK!!!!! Tomorrow (saturday) is day 6.... and the clinic really only guarantees it will stay frozen 5 days!!!!! Ugh. Why is this happening?! I need to inseminate tomorrow with or without the pos OPK bc i just cant wait any longer. Tomorrow is cycle day 20 for me! Grrrr!


----------



## GardenPath

Tammy- why does the sperm only stay frozen 5 or 6 days? Is it in a liquid nitrogen tank? All I can say is I feel for you! I know what it is like. Trying to time your ovulation perfectly with the stress of the frozen sperm. For us, the first cycle we did it I was so freaked out that the sperm would thaw that I went to a welding shop and had more liquid nitrogen put in! then I ovulated like 12 days late or something from the stress. Do you know when you ovulate?My normal ovulation is around cycle day 23 and that first cycle it was like 38 or something.
Then the next cycle- same stress. The third cycle maybe I timed it better and the sperm actually do stay frozen longer than the guarantee. But, best of luck to you. I just want you to know I, and many people who have done frozen sperm inseminations, understand.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you Garden Path your post just brought tears to my eyes. I feel like i screwed everything up this cycle! :cry: I have gotten my positive OPK's on cycle day 19 or 20 the past few months... but my cycle was 33 days. This month i got my period on cycle day 28 so i thought i might Ov early... so i had the sperm arrive on Tuesday (CD 16) just in case. But NO POSITIVE OPK!!! The fertility clinic said the nitrogen tank could stay frozen 5 - 7 days but they don't recommend going past 5 days. Yesterday (friday) was the 5th day. I checked it last night and it was still very frozen. So i set my alarm for this morning at 5am... woke up to check my OPK and still a surge but not a complete positive. Before going back to sleep, i checked the tank...................... and it was no longer cold inside!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:

I didn't know what to do! The two vials cost me $1200! And i have no more money to order any more right now....... so this was our last chance until at least the spring (unless i can find a suitable free donor online!)

We injected BOTH vials right then and there bc they were not yet completely thawed....... i hope that was still ok????????

What a mess. We injected two partially thawed vials before i even got my positive OPK. Such a disaster! :cry:

I should have found a place to get the nitrogen refilled like you did!! :dohh:

Your post gave me hope though... that this method CAN work...... it's just super expensive and the timing has to be just right!!!!


----------



## GardenPath

awwww . . Tammy that totally sucks. I know- it is really expensive. We did 2 vials on the first 2 cycles and three on the one that worked.

I was on a lesbian parenting forum during the process because the women there had a lot of experience with donor insemination, which is how I learned to go to a welding place, but that wasn't fun either!
I know- you have to get okay with spending the money until it works.
I learned that some sperm banks can give you a two week tank- so we did that, which was much less stressful. Because, of course the stress makes the ovulation delayed sometimes.
So if this cycle doesn't work ( and it might :) ) I would recommend finding a sperm bank for the next cycle that had a two week tank. Also- charting (use fertility friend) so you can pinpoint your ovulation was essential for me. Then you know 100% sure when you ovulated. And also- if you do have the luxury of three vials- it is one more shot and may save money in the long run.
I know how you feel though. Believe me. I ttc for 14 months before I even knew my husband was infertile. Then it took months to sort out the donor sperm thing, then 3 long cycles of trying- believe me this baby I am growing is very long awaited.
Hang in there. Just keep trying. It does work :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Garden Path... your persistance paid off!! How has your pregnancy been going so far? It is wonderful to hear that a woman you know from another forum gave birth to a beautiful & healthy donor baby! I cant wait for your little bean to arrive! Do you know what you are having? Do you have names picked out? If you don't mind me asking, have you told your friends and family that you used a donor?

Did you say you know of a lesbian online TTC forum... can i have the name of it?

BTW - sorry for the frantic post this morning! I just NEVER expected to check the tank this morning and find our little vials half defrosted! Even though i technically knew that could happen... they were safe & sound and frosty cold when i "tucked them in" last night before bed! Lol. At any rate... the only thing i can do is stay positive and hope for the best this cycle! Swim spermy swim!! :spermy:


----------



## Redfraggle

enrisa said:


> Garden Path, because he has trouble ejaculating during intercourse, but not when masturbating. Weird, I know. I have found a couple of cases like that in this forum though.

:wave: Hello! We are doing the same and for the same reasons. Its a lot more common a problem then people first think!

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck. Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Edensmum

Hi Tammy I'm sorry for all the headaches this frozen stuff is causing you! It's not over till it's over and despite the chaos there is no reason not to sit and wait hopefully for a BFP!

I would really recommend having a look for a 'fresh' donor, it'll save you a fortune and it's great to get more information and pictures before you pick the guy. I joined up with 2 sites, it won't let me post the links but if you go to the very popular search engine rhyming with poodle... and type in co-parenting.

There is a subscription fee of about £25 and that gives you 6 months profile viewing and messaging. You also get e-mails from the first one detailing new members based on your search criteria. Of course there are a few odd ones on there, but there also seem to be a lot of genuine ones.

I did second insemination for this cycle today, so now will just be counting down the next 2 weeks with fingers and toes crossed. It's Edens birthday next Thursday so we are spending the week at my parents. It will be nice to relax a bit and have some yummy meals cooked for me.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## enrisa

Good luck Tammy! Do the insemination and relax, there´s nothing else you can do now. You did your best!! 

Welcome and good luck Edensmum 

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Edensmum for the info... i will do a "poodle" search... lol. I have my fingers crossed for you too! We have both started the loooong two week wait on the same day!! Keep us posted!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Tammy, that must have been so upsetting, finding your precious vials partially defrosted! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it will still work for you. 

My timings have all been messed up too. I've no idea why. I thought we'd timed things quite well. I normally ovulate on around day 20 of a 34-ish day cycle. When I got a positive OPK on day 19 along with fertile mucus we inseminated that night, just aftre midnight in the end as our donor was late getting to us so officially on CD20. I then continued to get fertile mucus for days and I didn't feel myself ovulate at all, which I normally do. Then, on CD 24 I started to feel twinges like I was going to ov the next day! Way too late. I contacted our lovely donor who came and donated again so we inseminated again on CD25. I twinged the whole day but never felt the pop, so I've no idea if I ovulated once, twice or at all, or when. The fertile mucus has now stopped, so it is just a matter of waiting now. But waiting until when? Agh!

And I now have slightly tender breasts and mild period type cramps, neither of which is normal for me since having my daughter, but I used to get them premenstrually before. I'm of course reading all kinds of things into them when I'm sure they're probably psychosomatic. I'd forgotten how much this TTC stuff drives you bonkers...

Anyway, enough rambling from me. The best of luck to all of us!

Gina. x


----------



## bek74

Good Luck Tammy, I hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls!! :flower: Gina -- still having all those wonderful symptoms?? Only 5 more days until testing! Are you planning to test early?? Can't wait to hear... fingers crossed for great news!!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Tammy,

I'm still getting the period-like cramps, but my boobs are seeming much more normal now. It's five days to testing by our original dates, but given everything got so messed up and we didn't do the second insemination until four days after that I have no idea when would be the best test time. I'm just going to hold out as long as possible. I was an early tester in the past so it might not be too much longer- I got my BFP two days before OTD last time. I've been beating my instincts by peeing immediately after I get up so that the temptation is gone. At this stage, testing with anything other than first-thing-pee wouldn't be much use.

I felt positive it had worked a day or two ago. Now I'm not so sure. Only time will tell...

How are the rest of you holding up?

Gina.x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi guys, how is everyone doing?

I gave in and tested this morning - a BFN, which is what I'd suspected. The symptoms had begun to drop off quite a bit which left me thinking that even if things had started out well they hadn't continued that way. Having said that the cramps are back with a vengeance now, so who knows. It's 12dpo the first time I might have ovulated, which is when I got a BFP last time. However, it's only 8/9 dpo the second time, and the second insem, so there's still time I guess. I'm not feeling particularly hopeful any more though.

How are the rest of you faring?

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey Gina. 
Sorry about the BFN! I hope its just too early

I'm on CD10 now. Our donor stopped reply to any attempts at communication earlier this month (he confirmed he would be donating for us, got tested etc, and then just stopped replying.) so we'd decided we were waiting until after Christmas to start looking for another donor. 
Well yesterday he sent us an email, apologised etc and is too BUSY to donate this month but I'm just not sure how I feel about it now, this is the second time in one month that he's messed us around. He just seems a bit unreliable..
I dunno.. guess I'm just feeling a bit down about it all!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina! Sorry to hear about the :bfn: maybe your second insem worked and you're just too early to test positive yet! When i got preggo with my son the first test was neg and then several days later i got my :bfp: ! So you never know! I wasn't keeping track in any way of dates, as that pregnancy was a complete surprise, so i'm not sure when i got my bfp last time...... but this time i don't plan to test until after :af: is late. I am fearful that evil witch is gonna get me soon as i'm having some AF symptoms - PMS, moodiness, craving chocolate, breaking out! Still trying to remain hopeful though!

hr - That sucks about your donor, what a flake! He doesn't sound very relaible! So sorry to hear! I hope you guys find a donor who is a perfect match very soon!


----------



## enrisa

Hi girls. I insem on CD 13 and 14, and I ov on CD 14 according to FF. It´s CD 17 today Saturday.

It seems all good, good timing, but it doesn´t mean I´m gonna get preg. I´m not obsessed this cycle though. I have lots to do at work, so have no time to think much about ttc at all. 

Good luck Tammy. H.r, see how it goes with your donor before looking for another one.

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Enrisa -- Sometimes it happens when you least expect it! Glad you are keeping busy... i hope you are surprised by a wonderful bfp!

I was going to test this morning even tho i am only 8 DPO but my pregnancy test was MIA. I am debating if i should buy a box tomorrow or just wait to see if the ugly :witch: shows her face!! I have been having some AF symptoms... my face is breaking out, feeling a bit crampy, and craving/eating way too much chocolate!!!!!!! Still keeping my fingers crossed, though!


----------



## Tegans Mama

He's totally flaking on us. 
OH got a message on facebook from him a few days ago, apparently he didn't check his email or his mobile phone (we text & called) for a week. :rolleyes: And conveniently, he is busy when we need him this month. 
OH is so angry I'm pretty sure she has just decided we are going to find someone else. 

Enrisa, I really hope this is your month. :D


----------



## enrisa

hr, he doesn´t seem very serious about it, start looking for sb else x


----------



## enrisa

Hi girls!

just a question: How many mililiters are the syringes you use? I was just thinking that mine is small (1 ml I think). I have to refil it 3 or 4 times for every sample. It´s narrow but long. I have a more capable one, but it´s thicker and a bit shorter.

I guess the longer the better, right? As it gets close to the cervix.

xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Enrisa*,

We use 5ml syringes. They are quite short (maybe 7cm or so) but then my cervix is quite low, even more so since giving birth. We used to use a 10ml before running out and happening to get 5ml ones the next time we ordered a bulk load (from ebay - we used a fresh one each time). It was a 5ml we used the month we got pregnant last time.

We have been advised to get as little air mixed in as possible which I imagine must be harder when having to repeat the process with a smaller syringe.

*Hr*, so sorry you've had to give up on your donor, but I guess it's better you learn how unreliable he can be now than further down the line. It's a load of hassle you didn't want or need though. I'm sorry you're having to go through it. Any idea where you'll look for another donor?

So *Tammy*, did you buy some more tests? How are you feeling?

We've held off testing again, though I was sorely tempted this morning. I'm feeling pretty nauseous today, but in fairness that could be stress related as we've had a lot going on in the last week. My other symptoms are all less now though, so I'm still expecting AF to arrive in another few days. We've agreed to test again on Thursday if AF hasn't arrived, so only a day and a half to get through till then...

Good luck to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Edensmum

5ml used here.

This may sound daft but I felt a bit phobic about pushing it in too far as obviously the syringe ends in a point. I know it's not sharp, but it wouldn't be great to jab my cervic with the tip. The tip itself is about 1cm maybe 2? so I found that when I have inseminated I've been cautious not to put too much syringe in. Sorry if that's tmi? Just wondered if anyone else has considered this.

I inseminate myself so am not confident in using a speculum. Also in regard to air bubbles I've found it a bit hit/miss. The second attempt I didn't leave it sitting as I was worried the first time round the sample got cold and started to die. Thus the product was more watery and more difficult to syringe without getting bubbles.

The turkey baster concept is sooooo simple. Who would have thought there were so many more factors to the process. BTW I haven't tested yet, am not getting any pg symptoms but also no af symptoms. So going to wait in limbo till Saturday, maybe Sunday at a push. AF if due Sunday, stay away witch! and ditto for others due to test.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## Edensmum

5ml used here.

This may sound daft but I felt a bit phobic about pushing it in too far as obviously the syringe ends in a point. I know it's not sharp, but it wouldn't be great to jab my cervic with the tip. The tip itself is about 1cm maybe 2? so I found that when I have inseminated I've been cautious not to put too much syringe in. Sorry if that's tmi? Just wondered if anyone else has considered this.

I inseminate myself so am not confident in using a speculum. Also in regard to air bubbles I've found it a bit hit/miss. The second attempt I didn't leave it sitting as I was worried the first time round the sample got cold and started to die. Thus the product was more watery and more difficult to syringe without getting bubbles.

The turkey baster concept is sooooo simple. Who would have thought there were so many more factors to the process. BTW I haven't tested yet, am not getting any pg symptoms but also no af symptoms. So going to wait in limbo till Saturday, maybe Sunday at a push. AF if due Sunday, stay away witch! and ditto for others due to test.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think the ones we have used are 5ml too. Not sure though... OH does the inseminating... my job is to keep the soup in the bowl! However, i didn't make a baby this time!! The evil :witch: got me!!! I tested on Tuesday morning and it was a :bfn: and then :af: arrived today!!!!!! :cry:

I am really not keen about the idea of finding a donor online but i guess that is my only alternative. I can not afford to get more frozen sperm... if i had gotten pregnant it would have been well worth the $3000 we have spend so far, but i am pissed at the thought of spending all that money and still no baby! :growlmad: I hate to look at it that way... but money is tight for us... and i can't help but thinking i could have used that money to take my son to Disney World which would have been a once in a lifetime opportunity!

Sorry i'm rambling... i just feel so gutted.

Good luck girls... i'm hoping to hear some better news from one of you! :flower:

PS. I had the same fear of poking my cervix with the syringe!! LOL


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> I think the ones we have used are 5ml too. Not sure though... OH does the inseminating... my job is to keep the soup in the bowl! However, i didn't make a baby this time!! The evil :witch: got me!!! I tested on Tuesday morning and it was a :bfn: and then :af: arrived today!!!!!! :cry:
> 
> I am really not keen about the idea of finding a donor online but i guess that is my only alternative. I can not afford to get more frozen sperm... if i had gotten pregnant it would have been well worth the $3000 we have spend so far, but i am pissed at the thought of spending all that money and still no baby! :growlmad: I hate to look at it that way... but money is tight for us... and i can't help but thinking i could have used that money to take my son to Disney World which would have been a once in a lifetime opportunity!
> 
> Sorry i'm rambling... i just feel so gutted.
> 
> Good luck girls... i'm hoping to hear some better news from one of you! :flower:
> 
> PS. I had the same fear of poking my cervix with the syringe!! LOL

 
Oh honey, I am so sorry the witch got you again :hugs: :hugs:

I would definitly be looking for an online donor. As to the money spent, I know what you mean, it is alot of money to gamble with and when you do and you don't win, it hurts and it is frustrating.

Babe, I sure I hope you find a nice donor and you get your BFP soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snagglepat

Tammy, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN, and then AF. It's not fun, especially as you're now going to have to go through the process of walking a different TTC path. As someone who found their donor online I can appreciate how unappealing it is initially, but it couldn't have worked out better for us in the end. It will feel good again once you've found the right man, the excitement will come back and you'll be raring to go. I promise. :)

BFN here yesterday. Still no AF, I'm due today or tomorrow but I'm not hopeful.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Edensmum

I've just got a message off my donor, and I'm really miffed. We live quite a distance away and for the last 2 cycled he has travelled down, once by train and once driving. We have then ttc every other day. This means essentially he travels Monday, we ttc, he stays in a B&B Monday night. We meet on the tuesday in a friendly capasity, he stays at the B&B Tuesday night. Then on the Wednesday we ttc and he travels back home.

Now obviously this has cost implications to him, but they are comparible to what he would spend when he comes down to visit the child and that is planned to be on a fortnightly basis, plus he has intentions of making a financial payment to me on a monthly basis.

So his current costs are aprox £150 based on what he has told me. If we were to conceive once the baby is born this would technically increase to aprox £425 based on 2x visits per month staying 2 nights in a B&B, plus the £125 child support we have discussed. All of the visiting, finances have been discussed quite extensively, with most of the ideas coming from him.

So why have I now got an e-mail that basically states, because of high costs next cycle he will only come down for one day to ttc and will travel back the same day. He has also said that from January we should alternate him coming up to Manchester, then the next month me going down to Oxford. Surely it's ok for me to feel disapointed by this. I don't want to drag Eden down to Oxford even every other month. I'm also in a wheelchair (sorry I haven't mentioned this earlier) so traveling though perfectly possible is somewhat more of a strain for myself with great complications arising from switching trains in an area of the country I am unfamiliar with. The journey is almost 4 hours, and this simply isn't practicle with a 2 year old. I visit my family in Wales every few months and the train journey is a little over 2 hours, this is complicated enough doing 2 hours on top of that seems like a nightmare.

I am so surprised this e-mail has come from nowhere, and shows a sudden lack of comittment from his side that I just wasn't expecting. If he had have mentioned these concerns or made a similar request before we started ttc I am pretty sure I wouldn't have gone forward with him.

Oh what a bother, it sheds a dark light that I am not happy with, and I don't even know if this cycle has worked yet! Hmmmmm.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks once again for all your encouragement and support girls... it means so much! :flower:

Gina - Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: ! You're not out until :af: arrives! Think positively!

I posted an ad on a website looking for a sperm donor... and i got three responses: 1. was very brief with no info on the guy 2. was from an african american man (which would be fine except me, my son, and my OH are all white and i would prefer the baby to be white also) and 3. was from a pervert who wrote perverted things! And then i got an email from the website saying my posting was flagged for deletion due to inappropriate content!!!!! Grrrrr! Granted it wasn't a site for "sperm donors" but it was a personals site!

Edensmummy - Sorry to hear about the complications you are having with your donor! That must be so frustrating! Hopefully you are already preggo and wont have to worry about transportation issues in the months ahead! Lots of :dust: for you!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I just found out my brother and his GF are expecting baby #1!!!!!!! They are due July 1st, which is around the time i would have been due if i had caught my little firefly this last cycle! It would have been so wonderful to have babies at the same time! Sigh. But it just wasn't meant to be..........! I am so happy for him, though! He is 35 and i know he has wanted this for a very long time!


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> I just found out my brother and his GF are expecting baby #1!!!!!!! They are due July 1st, which is around the time i would have been due if i had caught my little firefly this last cycle! It would have been so wonderful to have babies at the same time! Sigh. But it just wasn't meant to be..........! I am so happy for him, though! He is 35 and i know he has wanted this for a very long time!

 
I know it is hard when other concieve and your trying so hard yourself. However that is just wonderful news, your going to be an Aunt :hugs:wishing his wife a happy and healthy 9mths :hugs:


----------



## Edensmum

Hi Tammy,

Jayden will have a little cousin as well. That will be really nice for him :) My cousin is more like a brother we spent so much time together as children. Goodluck to your brother and his girlfriend.

When you find the right donor you may only be due a few months after your brothers child is born. Lot's of nice hand me downs and you'll be able to compare notes.

Have you found another website yet hun? The 2 sites I used (still can't post the links but will as soon as I'm allowed :s are both very good. Have you been able to find them using poodle?!?

Goodluck hun. -x-
p.s. Going to test tomorrow as due on tomorrow. I only have cheapo tests but they do say suitable for early testing so....


Kirsty & Eden -x-


----------



## Edensmum

Didn't need to test witch got me today :(

So now I just have to fire my current donor and get back to the profile pages, the delay is unfortunate and means that Eden will probably be 3 before number 2 arrives. Hmmm. Will keep you updated anyway. All the best to you all.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## Edensmum

Hoping I can now post links.... Fingers crossed....

https://www.free-sperm-donations.com
or
https://www.conceptiondirect.com

I've not joined these ones (I think :s ) but for a basic sperm donor role I think they may be suitable for you Tammy.

The two I'm a member of are
www.co-Parents.net
and
www.co-parentmatch.com

Both of these have american donors/co-parents on them but out of the two I believe there are more americans on the .com site.

I've struck up conversations with two new guys and have sent messages to a few others. So hopefully the right one is out there.

Kirsty-x-


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you Kirsty! I will def check out those sites. The personals site i posted on wasn't the best idea... i got one response that seemed very promising and then after 30 minutes of talking, he asked if he could watch the insemination!! :dohh: When i said no, he stopped talking to me! 

I am so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you! :hugs: Hang in there... Eden will be a big sister very soon!!!

I am so excited that my brother will finally be a daddy! This is such wonderful news for my family! Over the years, our family has gotten smaller and smaller... and it's time new babies start creating the next generation! My brother has wanted this for so long! I only have one sibling, so i am so happy that my son will have a cousin to grow up with... and holidays will be more fun for him to have a playmate to share in the festivities with him!

I feel i should put my baby-making efforts on hold for a bit! I wanna give my brother and his OH their chance "in the spotlight" so to speak! Maybe closer to their due date or after their baby is born, i can start trying again.


----------



## snagglepat

Tammy,

That's very honourable of you, but from experience, it'll take you a few months at least to go through getting all the tests done and establishing the boundaries with your KD - and that's after you've found him. It took us 7 months from starting to look to starting to TTC. Even if you find the perfect donor tomorrow you can always say you don't want to start until February/Easter/later. If you don't start looking for months and then it takes months before you can get started you'll be pretty frustrated.

It was a BFN for us yesterday morning, the day after AF was due. AF is still not here. We'll test again in the morning but if it's still negative at 18dpo I'm happy sticking with the BFN diagnosis and going back to the docs to up my metformin dosage. Last time I reached a point when it stopped working and my cycles just stopped again. Things kicked off again once my dosage was upped and things have felt strange this cycle. I've never been 100% sure I ovulated at all. Assuming my new doc approves the increased meds it'll probably take a month or so before things get going again so it'll probably be the new year before I can reliably try again. Bah.

Best wishes to all,

Gina x


----------



## Edensmum

Hi Tammy, obviously the decision is completely yours but I would tend to agree with Gina. I've been on the 2 sites I mentioned since January. I know I'm maybe looking for something more specific than you, but still it takes time to weigh these guys up, get them to comit to ttc and then (as it would seem) a few months? to actually get pregnant.

A lot of sites give you 3 months/6 months/12 months access so joining up now simply means you can browse through the potentials and see who may work well with you (and your family)

I've made my peace (to a degree) with my failed donor relationship. To a point I'm pleased the problem has been identified after only 2 cycles. I'm now only looking to find a local donor/co-parent e.g within 1 and a half hours drive. It does limit the number of men, but I keep telling myself new ones sign up almost every day. So it will be worth the wait.

I have a random question for you ladys. How do you go about gently letting down possible donors who don't meet expectations in the looks/age department. A few times perfectly 'nice' guys have struck up conversation and seem ok but... I have set a maximum age of 40, however, some of the men in their late 30's look ok just slightly balding, beer belly. Others?!?!? are much less appealing. I'm not looking for model looks, but they do need to look... acceptable/normal.
Would love to hear any tips on this, and sorry if I sound bitchy, I'm hoping you'll understand what I'm getting at.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina - I'm still hoping you get your :bfp: ! Keep us posted after you test again tomorrow!

Kirsty - I haven't had that problem yet. I did get some responses to the ad i posted, but after a few emails i either stopped writing bc the guy seemed weird or perverted... or the guy stopped writing to me. Mostly they stopped writing once i asked to see a pic. I would just tell them in a round-about way that they aren't exactly what you are looking for. Like i would straight-out say that i am looking for a donor that is tall and on the slimmer side, simply bc i am short and heavy-set so i am hoping to balance things out lol. I am sure it's awkward to be talking with someone who is really nice and then you change your mind after seeing their picture. Perhaps you can ask to see pics before talking long?

I know the process will take several months. I def am going to start looking for a suitable donor. I just worry that my mom or my brother would be annoyed if i did get pregnant right now. Complex family dynamics!! Lol.


----------



## snagglepat

Kirsty,

That's an issue we didn't have to face fortunately. The only two men we got to the point of possibly pursuing were both of an appearance we were happy with. We didn't have many requirements there though, just that they were white, healthy and fertile - requirements we listed in our advert (we still got replies from black/asian donors). :) Both the guys we properly got taking to were over 40 though. Can I ask why you've set this as an age limit? Statistically men over 40 are only marginally less fertile than those under. We conceived our daughter when our donor was 44. Now he's 47 and we're trying again. He's had his sperm count tested and its still high. I can understand from a co-parent perspective why you wouldn't want them to be OAPs but there are lots of men who become fathers in their 40s with no problems. Just curious. :)

As for letting them down gently, you could say that you're looking for a donor that looks like your daughter's donor so that they won't look too different to each other. You don't need to tell them what that is, just that they don't fit the bill. :winkwink: 

Another BFN here. I think that's pretty definite. I'll be calling the doctor later to try and get an appointment to take things forward with my meds. *sigh*

It looks like we're all three on hold for a little while now then. May our various issues resolve quickly. :)

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Looks like we are all back to square one! :wacko:


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone,

I'm so glad to have found this forum and that it is active! My husband (who is older) had a vasectomy many years ago which he tried had reverse. We have been ttc for about 7 months - he was told the reversal was successful - but found out last month that the reverseal wasn't as successful as he thought. 

We decided to proceed with donor sperm - we were discouraged by the costs of using a sperm bank and I came across some networking sites which connect people with free donors. We used the yahoo group - (freespermdonors or something like that) because it was free to join. After advertising and contacting some people we found a guy about 4 hours away who we felt comfortable using. Yes, we definitely got some creepy responses, but there also seemed to be some genuine guys there who just wanted to help out. I was excited by how quickly we were able to find and vet a donor (since he has done this before, he really had all his ducks in a row).

I had a heck of a time this month predicting ovulation. From BBT charts I was expecting to ovulate on Thursday and inseminated a couple days before and the day of... but I was still getting negative LH tests (those drive me nuts... so hard to read). The donor was really great about continuing to donate over the weekend and I think I ovulated on Sunday. I think if this cycle doesn't work out I am going to invest in the ovwatch which gives you a few days notice prior to ovulation by tracking chlorine-ion surges. 

The first couple inseminations I used Dr. Zavos Home conception kit - which was very easy - but a bit pricey. Because I wasn't expecting to inseminate more than twice I used instead cups the other two times. That was also relatively easy and much less expensive!

Now it is time to wait and try to stay positive. I hope it is helpful to hear what we've been doing.


----------



## Nimyra

Edensmum said:


> I have a random question for you ladys. How do you go about gently letting down possible donors who don't meet expectations in the looks/age department.

I've just said, "Thanks so much for replying. I've decided to work with another donor, but I'll let you know if anything changes and I still need assistance. Take care."

I'm appreciative of the guy's response, even if the guy is sketchy or ugly, because it is still an offer of assistance. That's my take. :flower:


----------



## molliedollie

Hi Ladies, 

I registered for this site about a week or so ago and have been lurking, and was so excited when I found this thread about using sperm donors. 

I am 41 and have a 5 year old daughter who I concived the old fashioned way with my then boyfriend without trying. She was a complete surprise. He and I are no longer together and since then I have been in one long term relationship with my ex who had a vasectomy and would not reverse. Since he and I broke up, I have met and dated a few men, but as I am at an age where it is pretty much do it now, I finally decided to go the donor route. 

To make matters worse, I have PCOS so my chances are at a double low! 

I met someone through one of the online donor sites who I was comfortable with right away thank goodness since the week he and I started talking on the phone, it was the week I figured I woul ovulate. I used an OPK for the very first time and after seeing a positive, he and I met and ineminated for three days in a row. Well, I am now on cylce day 30 with no AF and a BFN yesterday which would have been 11 days past ovulation according to the OPK. 

I am hoping that there is still a chance since AF hasnt arrived, but we shall see. 

My donor has promised to stay with me until I conceive. He has one grown daughter of his own and has conceived two others through donation. 

I have more thoughts, but am on my way to bed now as it is really late here...

Wishing all of us much luck! I will keep all of you in my thoughts!


----------



## muncho

Hi ladies

i was wondering if you could help me? im over on TTC but tomorrow im having a laparoscopy and next week im due to Ov . but have been told that i cant Bd for a couple of weeks. i dont want to miss out this month so im think of insemmination with fresh sperm from DH..

i have seen the kits on line and thet are reasonably priced. Im not sure they some with the cup things so should i buy some ..what do you think?

thanks
xx


----------



## Nimyra

the Zavo's Home conception kit is basically a cervical cap with stem. It came with everything I needed (including preseed and a syringe). Instead cups are another (less expensive) option -- you will still need to buy an oral medicine syringe (3 to 5ml). Or you can just use a syringe. 

There are some websites that explain the process and options. I used those to educate myself.

Good luck!


----------



## Edensmum

Nice to see some new posters on here :)

I'm currently chatting to a couple of new guys, one of them I'm going to have to say thanks but no thanks (he looks like Father Christmas) The other one mmmm, will have to wait and see. He looks ok, and he is quick at replying to messages but I have a feeling is interested in NI (though he hasn't directly said this yet)

It's a jungle out there!

Gina, the main reason I've capped the search age to 40 is because of the age difference between us. My Dad is 46 and I'm just not interested in co-parenting with someonone so much older than myself. I want them to be young, fit and healthy and able to take the child out to play football or wherever on their fortnightly/monthly visits not to collect their pension. I know it narrows down the search, but in the long run I believe it will be for the best.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> Edensmum said:
> 
> 
> I have a random question for you ladys. How do you go about gently letting down possible donors who don't meet expectations in the looks/age department.
> 
> I've just said, "Thanks so much for replying. I've decided to work with another donor, but I'll let you know if anything changes and I still need assistance. Take care."
> 
> I'm appreciative of the guy's response, even if the guy is sketchy or ugly, because it is still an offer of assistance. That's my take. :flower:Click to expand...

 I think that sounds like the best response to give... it is such a wonderful gift they are offering!


----------



## RubyRainbows

muncho said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> i was wondering if you could help me? im over on TTC but tomorrow im having a laparoscopy and next week im due to Ov . but have been told that i cant Bd for a couple of weeks. i dont want to miss out this month so im think of insemmination with fresh sperm from DH..
> 
> i have seen the kits on line and thet are reasonably priced. Im not sure they some with the cup things so should i buy some ..what do you think?
> 
> thanks
> xx

Did they say you couldn't bd because of the physical aspect of it? If the doc is ok with you conceiving then def go for it!!! Don't want to miss that eggy! All you really need is the syringe... the instead cup is optional! Good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome to all the new posters! Mollie & Em - so exciting that you are both in your 2ww! Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: 's!! Mollie... sounds like you tested pretty early... so you def still have a chance of getting those two pretty pink lines! I tested neg with my 1st pregnancy until a few days after AF was due!

I love hearing how successful everyone has been in finding great donors online! Gives me so much hope in the process! Whenever i talk about it with my OH or my friends... i get such negative responses!


----------



## snagglepat

Tammy, glad you're finding the positive stories a boost, and I'm sorry you're getting so much negativity from other circles. Maybe you should get OH to read some of what we've written on here? 

I saw the doctor this morning and he's referred me back to the specialist. It'll probably be 3+ weeks before I can get an appointment though, so there's lots of hanging around to be done here in the meantime. He was just going to up my dose until I mentioned my nausea symptoms. We both suspect they're a side effect of the metformin and apparently side effects with metformin are dosage related so he wants me to get a more senior opinion now. Bah. On with the waiting game here then!

Kirsty, keep us posted on how things go, and I can understand the age difference issue. Good luck with the hunt!

Mollie and Em - fingers crossed for you both! :)

Gina. x


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks :) Still very very early in the 2ww. I also got a (suspected) yeast infection the day after OV - which has cleared up now - but I don't know if that could affect things.

I also want to say - that I am so grateful for my OH being supportive through all this. It was quite a blow when we found out just what a bad shape his swimmers were in. I've been really insecure too - asking OH over and over to promise me that he'll love our child - sounds crazy, right, but that's a lot of what went through my head last week. He says you can't help but love babies. I'm so glad I have an open-minded partner to cojourney with - and one who seems to understand that all this baby-making business makes women a little nutty. ;)


----------



## ellie27

I visited the Assisted Conception boards a while back while we were TTC but do like to pop over and read some success stories.

I know there are ladies doing insemination in various ways/for various reasons and do know that some are in the same situation as I was.

We used fresh sperm from my OH.

Used simply a plastic syringe, done last thing at night and held the legs up for half an hour afterwards.

We conceived 2nd cycle both pregnancies.

I do wish you all the luck. If anyone wants to message me, feel free to :flower:


----------



## molliedollie

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for the warm welcome and positive responses! 

I have gotten anoterh BFN and am now on about day 32 in my cycle, no AF yet, but I think it will probably be coming! 

Anyway, there is always the next cycle and I am far from giving up! 

I will keep you all posted and will be checking back as I have somemore questions for those of you who are more experienced at it than I! 

Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Ellie! Do you have a name picked out yet for your baby girl?

How about everyone else - Do you guys have names planned yet?

Right now my top picks are: Giavana Sophia & Noah Logan


----------



## enrisa

MommyTammy, you said you tested neg with your 1st pregnancy until a few days after AF was due! That gives me hope.

I tested today, BFN. It´s CD 31 and 17 DPO, and no sign of AF, and I´m quite regular. But the sticks are suppossed to be 99% accurate after AF is due, right? And I tested in the morning.

Anyway, good luck to all the girls trying to find a donor online. I think it´s a good choice. It´s great all the possibilities we have nowadays.

x


----------



## molliedollie

Well the witch got me today :witch::

Ah well, I sort of suspected it and would have been surprised to have it work on the first try! 

So it looks like it will be the end of the month or beginning of Decemeber until I try again. 

I will keep you all posted!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww Mollie - sorry to hear that! I hope next month is your lucky month! 

Enrisa - have you tested again?? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## enrisa

AF got me :-(


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I'm using at-home (actually, at hotel) inseminations with donor sperm. We found him on a web site, and went through our first try on the 6th, 7th and 8th. 10ml syringe, and a pillow under my butt for half an hour afterward! (Crossing fingers!!)

I do have a DivaCup, and was thinking about using it, but the cup doesn't seem shallow enough to keep the spermies close to the cervix - what do you think?


----------



## molliedollie

Thanks Tammy! 

Enrisa, sorry to hear you are in the same boat as me :growlmad:

Sarah, I have not used those cups, but I hav used the Instead ones for AF - to me it seems like the semen would pool in the cup and not stay near the cervix? I dont know....


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I'll look into that cup. :) Any other tips and tricks to share?


----------



## enrisa

I bought a Mooncup, and tried to use it yesterday, but seemed too big, I couldn´t insert it.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I think the mooncups and the divacups are kind of the same - rather deep cups.


----------



## HopefullMommy

Well I have been stalking, I am a 27 year old who has a 3 year old adopted son. My husband & I are unable to have children of our own. My 28 year old sister agreed to have a child for us using my husbands sperm. We will be doing home insemination on her using his sperm! We will start trying in January. Any advice will be great!:blush:


----------



## bek74

HopefullMommy said:


> Well I have been stalking, I am a 27 year old who has a 3 year old adopted son. My husband & I are unable to have children of our own. My 28 year old sister agreed to have a child for us using my husbands sperm. We will be doing home insemination on her using his sperm! We will start trying in January. Any advice will be great!:blush:

 
Wow that is such an amazing thing your sister is willing to do.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm out for this month... 

I guess I'll be trying out the ovwatch this month, and I'm thinking about mixing preseed with the sperm sample in the instead cup before inserting it. maybe that will help those swimmers get where they need to go.


----------



## LunaBean

Em - The month I got my BFP I used egg-whites instead of Preeseed, as it's made of protein and helps the sperm swim! It was the first time I used it and it worked (google it! eggwhite and TTC). Just something to think about! Just separate the yolk and give it abit of a whisk and insert it before the sperm. Make sure its at room temp tho, else its freezing lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Bek - congrats on your :BFP: !!!!!!!!

Lizzie - How come you need to find a new donor?


----------



## molliedollie

Welcome to HopefulMommy! 

Em, what is Ovwatch? 

Alas, I am now in the market for a new donor, but think I already found one, I hope!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Em - The month I got my BFP I used egg-whites instead of Preeseed, as it's made of protein and helps the sperm swim! It was the first time I used it and it worked (google it! eggwhite and TTC). Just something to think about! Just separate the yolk and give it abit of a whisk and insert it before the sperm. Make sure its at room temp tho, else its freezing lol

The donor we use, he has a couple that after 8 months of trying used egg whites. They got a BFP that month! Can't hurt in trying.


----------



## Nimyra

Regarding egg whites, I'm a little nervous about getting salmonella poisoning, but I'm going to look into this. It sounds like a lot of people have used them to good effect.

the ovwatch is a "watch" you wear that measures Chlorine Ions on your skin. You wear it overnight starting on cycle days 1,2,or 3 and it uses a chlorine ion surge to predict your 5 most fertile days (4 days pre-ov and day of ov). The great part is that it gives you this 4 days notice that ov is coming. Its a bit pricey to buy - $100 including the first month's sensor. Every month you have a buy a new sensor which runs about $35. I have a hard time interpreting the LH surge sticks and also my donor is 4 hours away so I think it will help me to have the advance notice.

I have to keep reminding myself that although I've been TTC for 7 months, I've only been trying "productively" for 1. Still feels like 7 months of disappointment though!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

my husband and i are thinking of looking for a sperm donor online just looking for a bit of info on how to go about it. 
hubby unable to have children due to a motorcycle accident but everything is fine with me. we had a free go of ivf/icsi with a donor in may/june which ended with bpn then had fet end september which i had a bfp but i misscarried a few weeks later. i do have 2 frozen embryos left but dont hold much hope as last time out of 7 embryos only 2 survived 1 the docs admitted was slow so not expecting any to make it this time. we cant afford to go private so looking at other cheaper options.
i have been looking at a yahoo group called free sperm donors but have not posted yet as very nervous about it all. is there any other free sites i can look at?

any info would be greatfully recieved thanks

anita xx


----------



## molliedollie

Anita, 

I sent you a PM !


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi,
I'm new to this thread (obviously! :winkwink:). I have a known donor, I met him through friends. He is a great guy :cloud9:. I am waiting on positive OPK and tracking other signs of fertility as well. It is day 12 of my cycle and I tend to be fairly regular (28 days, occasionally a few more or less). I am hoping for a + OPK tomorrow or Tuesday so that I can inseminate both days. My donor will be out of town Wednesday through Friday for Thanksgiving so I am hoping that things are either right on time or three days late but not in between! This will be my first time TTC. I'm excited and nervous and trying to be optimistic yet realistic. Glad to find this forum!
Erin


----------



## snagglepat

I know several people who have found their donors here: https://www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com/directory.htm. You can see the listings before you subscribe, but you have to subscribe before you can contact any of the donors.

We found our sperm donor through a similar web site several years ago and it worked really well for us. :)

Gina. x


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

snagglepat said:


> I know several people who have found their donors here: https://www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com/directory.htm. You can see the listings before you subscribe, but you have to subscribe before you can contact any of the donors.
> 
> We found our sperm donor through a similar web site several years ago and it worked really well for us. :)
> 
> Gina. x

That's where we found ours. It took about 3 months of looking, though.


----------



## molliedollie

Welcome to Erin! 

I have been speaking to another donor and here is to hoping that this one works out! I was at the OB today getting bloodwork and I bought a basal thermometer as she wants me to chart my temps, I was really hoping not to do that since it seems like a lot of work, but what the heck! 

I am doing another OPK and am on day 8 today and will start peeing on the darn stick again in the morning! 

Good luck all again for another month of testing!!!


----------



## chathamlady

Hello everyone
I actually found my donor through Yahoo groups, free sperm donor, he provided all medical clearance documentation, we are on my second attempt and just waiting to see if worked. I agree you have to weed through some of the weirder people. I actually suggest setting up a secondary email that you will use only for this just to protect your privacy unitl you find the donor that works good for you.


----------



## wrightywales

thanks so much for your reply's we already have two accounts 1 in my name and 1 in hubby's im just a bit scared to post i will do it cos wanna start looking now ready for the new year. should be having fet in jan which will be my final one and if that dont work would be good to have someone ready to start straight after 

anita xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Erin! How did your first attempts at insemination go?? Best of luck to you... and welcome!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Mollie Dollie and Mommy Tammy,
Thanks for your welcome! My first attempt at insemination was...interesting, fun, romantic, silly, etc. I think I inseminated too early. It was day 14 in my cycle but I did not have much fertile mucus nor a positive OPK. I went ahead and inseminated anyway because my donor was unavailable Wednesday and Today (Thursday), so I thought better safe than sorry. I figured better to have a shot this cycle than do nothing at all. I figured, if nothing else it would be good practice. 

So my donor comes home from being out of town tomorrow night and before he left we talked about maybe inseminating again on Friday night (tomorrow night) if I got a positive OKP that day. Well, I still haven't gotten a positive OPK. I'm beginning to think that my cycle is longer than I originally thought. I recall saying to my SO last month that I thought that maybe I was ovulating later than I originally thought! I thought this based on sensations and mucus. I'm hoping for a positive OPK tomorrow morning or afternoon as that would be great timing for my donor coming home from being out of town. Tomorrow will be day 17 in my cycle. Has this happened for anyone else? Have you gotten a positive OPK this late in your cycle? I guess I'm starting to get worried that maybe I'm not going to ovulate or that something isn't right with my hormones or my cycle. 

At any rate, I guess I look at this all as a learning process. I hope for the best but try not to have huge expectations so I am not terribly disappointed. I'm sure that if I keep trying with no success that I will quickly become frustrated and disappointed but for now I am trying to keep a positive attitude. Thanks for listening!
Erin


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Erin,

I have longer than average cycles and usually ovulate some time between day 18 and day 21. :) Good luck with it!

Gina.


----------



## LunaBean

molliedollie said:


> Welcome to Erin!
> 
> I have been speaking to another donor and here is to hoping that this one works out! I was at the OB today getting bloodwork and I bought a basal thermometer as she wants me to chart my temps, I was really hoping not to do that since it seems like a lot of work, but what the heck!

Hey, it's not hard work at all! It's abit annoying at first cus sometimes you forget, but it becomes 2nd nature after awhile. It's definately improved our chances, and I always know for definate how many DPO I am, and when I'm most fertile etc using Fertility Friend. Have a look at my chart in my sig :)

Havn't been charting this week as my 6 year old sister was staying with us and didn't get enough sleep to temp!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Oh,and also, MommyTammy, my donor didn't show up last Friday and didn't contact us until today, so I figured he'd changed his mind, but it's all sorted now, and I'm back in the game!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for your reply Gina, that gives me hope!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin - my cycles are anywhere between 29 - 33 days and i ovulate around 19, 20, 21 days! So yeah... it's def still possible for you this cycle! Fingers crossed!


----------



## EpdTTC

So..I finally got my positive OPK last night around 7pm. I felt bad because my donor had a long day of driving home from vacation (about 9 hours) and I had to hit him up. I thought that we had clearly covered all of the topics about timing and the number of times per cycle I would need his stuff but I'm starting to wonder. Does anybody else feel intrusive when they have to contact their donor to produce the "goods"? It is really hard for me to ask so much of someone, and I am not at all a shy or unassertive person so it is odd for me to feel this way. Maybe it's just the whole process that is difficult. 

Anyway, after being somewhat evasive about when he might be home, I did hear from my donor about 10:15pm last night and I had the goods by 10:50. We did our insemination about 11:30pm. I'm hoping all goes well. 

I really want to do another insemination today or tonight since I just got my positive OPK last night but when I text messaged my donor he replied with "I'll text you later if I'm able". I know he has another busy day, he is a doc student and works three jobs and has a girlfriend (who is supportive of him doing this and whom they are moving in today, thus the extra busy schedule today) but I was hoping more for a WHEN, not an IF. I felt disappointed. I felt like maybe he has changed his mind or that he thought he could do this but is now finding it to be a PIA. Maybe I'm just sensitive or paranoid. I don't want to press him at this point. I feel like he knows what I want, and if he still wants to do this he will contact me later today. I do think that after this cycle, maybe in a week or so that we should sit down and talk about the experience from both of our perspectives and what it felt like for both of us, maybe clarify some time issues and expectations for number of donations per cycle, and make sure he is still committed to helping me. He really is an amazing guy, but his schedule is pretty chaotic. 

I will keep you posted on my TWW and whether or not my donor sticks it out or I do another insemination today.

Erin


----------



## molliedollie

Hey everyone! 

Erin, 

Glad to hear that things are progressing nicely with you and the donor. The first donor I used back in October was really Johnny on the spot and really had no issues with being there when I needed him but I later found out he lied about his age to me and that was a deal killer for me, sperm or no sperm. 

I have found another and will be inseminating tonight as I got my pos OPK today! We will hopefully be able to do tomorrow and Tuesday night as well. I know the chances are better if you inseminate the day before and day of. I guess the dy after is just a bonus, lol. 

As for the longer cycles - last month was the first time I tried the OPK and I got a pos on the 17th day and this month (today) my pos is on day 15. I do have PCOS so it is hard to guage...

Keep us posted!!


----------



## LunaBean

EpdTTC - I sometimes feel intrusive too, tho our new donor is fine about short notice (even tho he went AWOL last week, but there had been a death). I think that next time you text, you should jokingly say something like 'Hope I'm not being a pain!' and gae his response. I'm sure if he felt you were being a pain he'd just say. Tho sometimes men just ignore things. We once had a donor who told us he had glandular fever and couldn't help us that month, next night my OH's brother bumps into him in a club! That was his farewell. 

I think some people think it's a good idea at the time, but it gets in the way of their lives, so they back off abit, hoping you'll call it off rather than them.

I've just had someone new contact me after seeing my ad and wants to help us out, he lives quite close too, and doesn't want any contact, like our current donor. His girlfriend can't have kids and doesn't want any, and he wants to donate so he knows someone out there is carrying on his genes, his girlfriend knows this and supports him. What do you guys think about using two donors at the same time? Neither want any sort of contact after, so would it really matter? I'd be doubling my chances every month, 4 inseminations instead of one or 2, I don't know tho. Any thoughts?


----------



## EpdTTC

Thank you all for your replies. It is so nice to have others out there who understand all of the aspects of this process and how obsessive it can become, and make one feel quite crazy at times. 

I ended up getting a call from my donor yesterday shortly after I posted here. At first he was saying he was really busy and didn't think he would be able to do it. i said "ok" but I'm sure i sounded disappointed. He then said he was going to go for a run and that maybe we could do it after that. I asked if he was still ok with all of this or if he felt differently and he said he was still ok with it and he didn't feel differently, he was just feeling very stressed because he is so busy. We decided that sometime in the evening would work and I'd wait to hear from him. And I told him that after this he would be off donor duty for about 3.5 weeks. Hopefully that helped remind him that it won't always be like this.

I got his call about 8:00 pm and had the goods by 8:15 and did the insem by 8:50. Now it is time for the tww. This is my first cycle inseminating so I'm trying not to have any big expectations. I know that logically most people don't get pregnant the first time around. I will keep you posted. 

I do have a couple of questions for those of you out there who are using known donor sperm, how do you keep it warm until you use it? What do you collect it in? How soon after you get it do you use it? How long afterward do you feel safe bathing? I know these questions may seem silly, I'm just curious what others do or what might be best. 

Also, Lizzie Moon, I don't see anything wrong with two donors but you might find in the future that you wish you knew who it was. It might be complicated, mentally and legally, to get a paternity test to find out. I think that the two main reasons people use known donors is that it is cheap and that that way they know a bit about where the DNA from their offspring comes from-what the person looks like, what they like, etc. I guess if you use two donors you won't know the answer to these questions, at least not for sure. If you are okay with that then I say go for it. if you think that may pose a problem later that maybe it's not such a good idea. just my two cents.

Erin


----------



## LunaBean

I guess, tho if I was using a clinic, I wouldn't knwo where it came from either! 

For your other questions, I collect it in sterile pots I get off the internet, and keep it warm in my pocket while I get it home. From it's 'out' until I use it, it's no more than about 30 mins. About an hour after, I have a 'clean up', but it's ok to shower/bath if you want, I just don't want any leaking out!


----------



## Nimyra

Lizzie, Glad your donor got back in touch!

Erin, welcome to the club! I felt very bad about asking the donor to donate so many times last month (I thought I was ovulating earlier than I really was, and ended up doing 4 inseminations to cover the critical period). This month I should have it more together! I just apologized and thanked him a lot. Since this isn't his first time donating, he is probably used to this sort of thing. 

As for your questions, I've been using the sperm within 10-15 minutes of getting it - but the donor has come to my house/hotel room to donate then left. It should be good for longer than that though if the container is airtight. I am using a specimen cup to collect/store it in.

I was away for Thanksgiving holiday and managed to spend a whole 5 days not thinking obsessively about TTC and sperm. It was a good break! Crazy how consuming this all can be.


----------



## LunaBean

It's good that he's done it before, he probably understands it's a ctitical time, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Mollie Dollie,
I was just wondering how your insems are going? Thinking of you during my tww!
Erin


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I'm doing another round of insems this weekend. Using Conceive Plus this time - crossing fingers!


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck! I'm (impatiently) waiting for AF to show today or tomro so I can get the ball rolling! (or shud that be sperm swimming?)


----------



## Nimyra

I'm doing another round on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Oooohh, I'm glad you're inseming around the same time, Em. Someone I can compare notes with. :)


----------



## Nimyra

yeah, I'm still debating whether I'll try egg whites or not. Probably I'll just decide last minute. I decided to order more cervical caps with stems to help - I don't know if they'll get here in time, but assuming they do, I'm just not sure if using that works well with adding egg whites. If I'm just using an instead cup then I'll definitely add either preseed or egg whites. 

complicated, huh. Further complicating matters is the fact that I'm fighting off a low-level yeast/thrush thing at the moment... but I think I'll have it under control in time for insemination time. I hope that doesn't make it harder for the swimmers... this is part of why I'd prefer to use the cervical cap with stem this month if it gets here - the less vaginal exposure this week, the better! 

probably TMI ... do you think the yeast thing will affect my chances this month?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I'm not sure about the yeast thing. 

I've had a low-level yeast infection for most of my life - LOL. My gyn in America knew about it, and explained that it's just how my body is. It's not enough to ever be itchy or annoying. I did have a bad infection once after taking antibiotics, and I took some meds for that, but after the meds were done, I just went back to the way I am. The yeast is always "there", but not anything to worry about. 

So, if it's a problem, I think we're both in a bit of trouble!


----------



## LunaBean

nah I don't think it makes a difference!!! I def recommend egg whites, maybe it was a fluke, but it worked 4 me!


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck this weekend MaybeMomSarah and Em Maryland!

:dust:


----------



## jodie4805

Hi all

I'm doing home insemination with fresh sperm. The 1st 7 cycles I used a 5ml syringe, which I hated using. Last 2 cycles I've used a mooncup, sperm straight into the mooncup, so no syringes anymore & it feels loads better. I know they're deep, but I think that the sperm must drip out when you're laying down.

Currently in TWW.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

We use a 10ml syringe. If it doesn't take this month, I'm going to try instead cups next month. I figure adding somethig new to help me out won't hurt. I'm trying with the Conceive Plus this month.


----------



## wantin2bmomii

hi i am actually doin at home insemenation right now too... so far i have only tried once so i am just getting the hang of the process.. if you would like we can both share our experiences and maybe learn and or teach eachother things we learn... best of luck


----------



## jodie4805

wantin2bmomii said:


> hi i am actually doin at home insemenation right now too... so far i have only tried once so i am just getting the hang of the process.. if you would like we can both share our experiences and maybe learn and or teach eachother things we learn... best of luck

are you using a syringe? If so, what size?


----------



## LunaBean

Mines is 2ml, because when we used 5ml it was hard to get rid of the air without losing some spermies! I tried suing an instead cup, but it looked wayyy too big and uncomfortable!


----------



## EpdTTC

We used 3ml, but I also have 10ml I may try. 

I am in my tww, about 8 dpo. It is so hard not to interpret every bodily symptom as a possible sign of a BFP, but trying not to torture myself. I feel like I have had AF symptoms for the past few days, very sore bbs, colon issues, cramps, munchies, slightly nauseated, and tired. AF due in another 4-5 days or so. It is rare for me to have AF symptoms this far ahead of time but maybe it has to do with having the male hormones in my body and I am not used to that. I read in a very good book that I have that some women who have not had male hormones in their body for a long time sometimes have cramping after insemination. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Crossing fingers for you Epd! My 2ww begins today.


----------



## wantin2bmomii

jodie4805 said:


> wantin2bmomii said:
> 
> 
> hi i am actually doin at home insemenation right now too... so far i have only tried once so i am just getting the hang of the process.. if you would like we can both share our experiences and maybe learn and or teach eachother things we learn... best of luck
> 
> are you using a syringe? If so, what size?Click to expand...

i was just usin the lil medicine suringe u can buy at walmart i am not sure of the size


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls! I now have 4 donors, so this month shud b interesting!!! If not veryyy stressful :s Roll on the 19th! I just hunted out my 10ml syringes, might give them a go this month, just to see


----------



## LunaBean

made us a blinkie girls, feel free to put it in ur sig!!!

https://i45.tinypic.com/ifn95h.jpg


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Lizzie_Moon said:


> made us a blinkie girls, feel free to put it in ur sig!!!
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/ifn95h.jpg

Very cool. :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Well girls, I'm spotting a bit this afternoon, so it looks like AF is on the way. I got a positive OPK on CD 17 so I figure I O'd on CD18, that would make today 10 dpo (CD 28). I wasn't expecting AF for another day or two or three since I O'd so late but it looks like she is on the way. 

What a bummer, I swear I had things going on this month that I didn't usually have, sore bbs for past 5 days, nausea, bloating, gas, lots of cramping, fatigue....it must have just been in my head or I was just paying really good attention this cycle to things I don't usually pay attention to.

Whah.


----------



## jodie4805

EpdTTC could it be implantation bleeding? That's what I'm hoping that I have today at 7Dpo. It better be or I'm going to be gutted if AF is here tomorrow.


----------



## EpdTTC

I suppose it could be implantation bleeding, but I like you, am feeling doubtful today. I will have a better idea tomorrow-I guess AF will either be coming in full force or the spotting will fade out. Still hoping for the latter but trying to be realistic too. I sure hope what you are experiencing is implantation bleeding! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi - I decided to start a LTTTC Journal after my adventure with OH at the urologist today. 

My OH and I have been talking a lot lately about a multi-phase approach to our TTC journey. We're going to stick with AI with donor sperm for the next year or so and save up money for possible IVF or adoption later on. My journal is: https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/236086-ems-conception-journey-artificial-insemination-beyond.html

*baby dust to all*


----------



## EpdTTC

Considering that I am feeling so bummed tonight:cry:, I decided to follow suit and start a journal. It really helped to vent some of my thoughts and feelings. I invite you to share my journey:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...ng-conceive-epds-trying-conceive-journal.html

Erin


----------



## LunaBean

You girls aren't out until AF shows!! Hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## jodie4805

The :witch: has shown today :cry:


----------



## EpdTTC

So sorry Emma. I feel your pain, I spotted yesterday and am crampy today so I think I will be in the same boat by tonight or tomorrow. We just have to try not to get discouraged, easier said than done I know.
Thinking of you,
Erin


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Sorry Emma - next month is right around the corner!


----------



## jodie4805

thanks both. I'm going all out for cycle 10 & have tonight bought the following:

Soya isoflavones
vitamin B complex
Evening primrose oil

also just ordered on-line some pre-seed, OPKs & HPTs.

Nothing will neat me this month. :thumbup:


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

What do Soya isoflavones do?


----------



## Nimyra

Soy Isoflavones can act like a natural clomid - they are phytoestrogens (meaning they fool your body into thinking there is extra estrogen around). If taken around days 3-8 of your cycle they can fool your body into releasing more LH around ovulation time... resulting in more eggs or more mature eggs.

The caveat is - it doesn't work this way on all women. Some women will respond as above, in others it may delay ovulation or cause no ovulation. 

I was thinking about trying soy this cycle then chickened out. I was concerned it would just mess up my cycle. 

I have an appointment tomorrow with my OBGYN and I'm going to discuss my plans re: donor insemination ask her opinion about using soy or clomid right now.

For the record, I did try egg whites 2 of the 3 inseminations this cycle. I bought pasturized egg white in a carton. I was happier using pasturized egg whites so I didn't have to worry about salmonella.

I have a good feeling about this cycle so far - but its way too early to symptom spot.


----------



## EpdTTC

Em Maryland,
I really hope this is the month for you! Will be sending good juju your way!
I am still just spotting, weird! But I am having AF like cramps and am pretty sure that by the time I wake up in the am AF will be here good and strong. That is interesting about the soy. I didn't know that. I'd be a little nervous to try it, my luck I'd be the one gal who didn't ovulate! What does Evening Primrose Oil do? I started Vitex today and am drinking fertility tea that I make myself. Got the recipe from a great book I have about fertility and conception, etc.
Erin


----------



## EpdTTC

Ladies,
I am still just spotting, since Tuesday afternoon (now it's late Thursday morning). So frustrating! At this point I just want to get on with it, especially since I got -HPT at 12 dpo today so I KNOW it is AF on the way-have AF cramps too. I know that spotting for so long before my period is not a good thing, could indicate low progesterone I guess. Anyway, my question is this, should I begin a new chart? Does the spotting that started Tuesday afternoon count as the first day or should I wait until I have an actual flow? At this point I am just literally getting a few spots a day. Ugh!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Erin,

Thanks for the juju. :)

I'd wait for a day of full flow before counting it as CD1... but you may need to start testing for ovulation early, just in case. 

I'd like your fertility tea recipe - please pm me or post it in your journal. I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea which is supposed to be good for uterine lining, but otherwise I've been going light on the supplements this month -- just prenatal multivitamins and an omega-3 supplement/ equivalent of EPO.

The OBGYN was running really late today so I rescheduled for later this month.

I'm hoping grumpiness is an early preg. symptom... because I am carrying around a lot of it lately. I know that isn't helpful for conception, but there it is.


----------



## LunaBean

I took soy isovlavines last month and this month too, along with EPO, Pregnacare Conception, Echinacea, Vit B12 Complex, Agnus Castus and a multi-vit, I'm rattling!! I also chart and use opks. Last month when I only started taking soy, I had really bad ovulation pains when I oved, so think it gave me bigger or more eggs, cos it really hurt for about 3 days!!!! So fingeres crossed it all works for us this month!! :happydance:


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

That's what I've been like this month, Lizzie. Ovulation pains 24 hours a day until 3dpo. I only take B complex and a prenatal vitamin. I started EPO about a week into my cycle so I just took it 4 days before I ovulated. Today is acually the first day I don't consciencly feel my ovaries.


----------



## Nimyra

Hope it worked for you this cycle, Lizzie! I may reconsider using soy if I'm not preggers in another cycle or two.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I've made a new team for us Rainbow Mummies-in-waiting. :) 

Team Rainbow Mummies - Gay Surrogates, Lesbian, Transgender and BiSexual TTC Group


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I haven't been on much, since my TTC plans are on hold. In the spring i should have enough money to order frozen sperm again for one more attempt. And if that doesn't work after a 3rd try i will then seek out a donor! Lizzie, i can't believe you have 4 donors!!! Maybe you can send one my way!! Lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! Hope Christmas blesses all of you with little beans!!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Everyone,

I tested this morning and it was :bfp: !!!

I am still in disbelief. After trying so long I was starting to think it would never happen and I wasn't having any unusual symptoms. 

So happy. Stick, little bean, stick.

Baby dust to all


----------



## jodie4805

Congratulations. Glad to hear it's worked for someone.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals! Any news from anybody? Has anyone heard from Maybe Mom Sarah? I've been thinking of her. I haven't seen her on here since 10 dpo. I just inseminated again last night and will do so again today or tonight. Keep your fingers X'ed for me!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

EpdTTC said:


> Hi gals! Any news from anybody? Has anyone heard from Maybe Mom Sarah? I've been thinking of her. I haven't seen her on here since 10 dpo. I just inseminated again last night and will do so again today or tonight. Keep your fingers X'ed for me!
> Erin

Fingers crossed! Let us know!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I tested this morning and it was :bfp: !!!
> 
> I am still in disbelief. After trying so long I was starting to think it would never happen and I wasn't having any unusual symptoms.
> 
> So happy. Stick, little bean, stick.
> 
> Baby dust to all

 That is fantastic news!!!! Congrats!! :happydance:

How are you feeling??


----------



## Nimyra

MommyTammyPA said:


> That is fantastic news!!!! Congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling??

Thanks MommyTammy. :flower: I hate to say this, because I'm really very happy to be pregnant, but I'm feeling rather miserable at the moment. I didn't realize just how tired, cranky, and sick being pregnant can feel the first few months! I have a whole new level of respect for mothers everywhere.

I'm in grad school right now and time is running out for me to decide how heavy of a course load I'm going to take this semester.

Some good news is that my OBGYN was really awesome and supportive about the whole "I went and got myself inseminated at home using a known donor" thing. She didn't even lecture me about STDs. fantastic!


----------



## sam#3

Hi all

Im new to this area of the forum.
A little background - i was married, and have 3 beautiful children. I then met the most amazing woman ive ever met, fell in love and left my husband for her.

She looks at my childrenas her own and is great with them but would desperately love one of her own so we will be looking into donor sperm.

We would much prefer to do at home insemination rather than at a clinic because she said she would then feel like it was more personal and almost like it would be me impregnating her iykwim.

Anyway thats me dipping my toe in the water here!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Well I had a stupid chemical pregnancy last month, 4 positive tests them the witch got me on new years eve :( So back to square one!!!! Shud ov on the 15th, so have everything in place for this month!!! Good luck everyone! I feel like I'm doing the lottery and only one of us will get it every month, lmao


----------



## EpdTTC

So sorry to hear that Lizzie Moon! I can't imagine how upsetting to get four BFPs and then get AF. 

This whole process is very stressful. I am 10 dpo. Had negative blood test at Dr at 7 dpo (I wouldn't have sought a test that early but I was there for other results and an ultrasound so he did one anyway). BFN today on Rite Aid brand early test. So, AF should be here by Sunday if all goes according to my recent cycle schedule. My Dr gave me a script for Clomid to take cycle day 3-7 and I am planning to have a HSG somewhere between cycle day 7-10. I hope we all win the pregnancy lottery this month!


----------



## LunaBean

Its good your doctor is so helpful, mine is a waste of my time!! I'm taking soy isoflovines because its like soy, so fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Edensmum

Think I've found a new co-parent/donor. We met today and he was great with Eden. He is local (about an hours drive away) and said lots of good things. I think he wants us to get to know each other a little more, and he did mention starting to ttc in summer, but I reckon I can speed him up a little (I'm aiming for March/April)

He is gay and much closer to me in age than the last guy I was 'working' with. Hopefully this one will work out :) I'm going to enjoy my birthday in February (have a few drinks) and then get ready for trying again. I've got conception vitamins ready with lots of folic acid, so I'm really quite excited (also a little impatient ;)

Fingers crossed for all those currently ttc, sending baby dust your way.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well looks like i might be joining you all sooner than i though. my last fet is not going ahead at the moment due to finances lost my job just before xmas and now using savings for everyday things so would be stupid to even pay all that money at the mo but a friend has offered to be a donor for home insemination. he has always stated he never wants kids himself and has offered in the past but it was when going through ivf so wasnt thinking about things like that. we all need to talk about it a lot more make sure he understands everything required inc tests got to be careful i know i havent got anything.
so fx it all works out and we can start trying in a few months

:dust::hug::hugs::kiss: xxxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

sam#3 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new to this area of the forum.
> A little background - i was married, and have 3 beautiful children. I then met the most amazing woman ive ever met, fell in love and left my husband for her.
> 
> She looks at my childrenas her own and is great with them but would desperately love one of her own so we will be looking into donor sperm.
> 
> We would much prefer to do at home insemination rather than at a clinic because she said she would then feel like it was more personal and almost like it would be me impregnating her iykwim.
> 
> Anyway thats me dipping my toe in the water here!!!! :hugs:

Welcome! Glad you found us! Has your OH started looking into donors?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaayyy sounds like alot of progress going on in here with all you ladies! Donors donors everywhere! Hope they have super sperm & knock you up quickly! :wacko:

I had thought of an ex boyfriend (who is now gay) that i was going to ask... but chickened out! I just can't muster the courage to have a conversation of that nature with someone... plus i dread the thought of him saying no! 

So instead, i made an appointment with a fertility doctor for IUI with frozen donor sperm... which means i can try again... one more time...! I hate having to wait several months in between attempts to save money!

She wants to put me on clomid... which scares the hell out of me! Twins would be wonderful.... but.... i wouldn't want more than two!!! I would even be worried about two bc i need to work full-time & can't be out of work on bed rest or anything like that! Plus with my first pregnancy i was thrilled to find out at 6 weeks that i was carrying twins & then two weeks later i only had one baby. They called it Vanishing Twin Syndrome.

Anyhow, good luck this month! Swim spermies swim! :spermy:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Well I had a stupid chemical pregnancy last month, 4 positive tests them the witch got me on new years eve :( So back to square one!!!! Shud ov on the 15th, so have everything in place for this month!!! Good luck everyone! I feel like I'm doing the lottery and only one of us will get it every month, lmao

So sorry to hear this! :cry:


----------



## sam#3

yes we think we have found a suitable donor, its kind of at the should we shouldnt we stage with using him at the min!! 

good luck with the fertility doc and clomid mommytammy x


----------



## beatrixkiddo

I did home insemeination this month again and just found our it didnt happen this month today : (
I will meet with him around Feb 20th(i think) as my ovulation is so unpredictable
i used a instead cup and a catheter type dropper he gave me...have to try more than once in a cycle this time around


----------



## LunaBean

I did get pregnant this cycle, but miscarried again :( Onto next month!!


----------



## mamclellan

My gf and i are trying at home. this will be our 2nd time trying. i found a sperm bank that sells sperm for 100 vial some 200.its 150 to ship to your home.i cant wait till she is prego.. im very exicted and i will be waiting for the fed ex package tomorrow..


----------



## mamclellan

Can anyone give me advice for at home ici?? anyone had any LUCK?


----------



## LunaBean

Hi, welcome to the forum! Have you been charting her temperature etc to know when she ovulates? I've never done it with frozen sperm, all I know is that you need to be very careful when bringing them to room temperature, as you can ruin the batch if you do it too quickly! I do it at home with the fresh stuff using a syringe, other people on here might have more info, good luck!!!


----------



## jodie4805

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I did get pregnant this cycle, but miscarried again :( Onto next month!!

:hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammyPA-
I did Clomid for the first time this cycle, 50 mg on cycle days 3-7. It wasn't bad. I didn't have any side effects. I did have 3-4 ripe follicles and there is a chance of multiples because of that. Ovulation was pretty painful but not worse than period cramps, just really tender for 4-5 days. I went in on a Sunday and he did an ultrasound. My follicles were mature (3-4 of them!) so he gave me a trigger shot and told me to come in the next day for the IUI. After the first IUI he did an ultrasound and determined I had not yet ovulated. On the car ride home I had the worst pain, definitely ovulation pain. I had another IUI the next morning just to cover our bases and after it he did another ultrasound and determined I had indeed ovulated. I was having some brown spotting at 5 dpo that lasted a couple of days and then on 8 dpo I had a few streaks of bright red blood. I was so upset as I thought for sure I had started my period, although I was worried too because it was way early for my period (it wasn't due for another week or more). I called my doctor and they were concerned that maybe I had a cyst and said to come in. So I drove two hours to my Dr. to have things checked out. He did an ultrasound and said he didn't see any endometrial blood so he didn't think I was getting my period. He did see some cysts but nothing he seemed very concerned about. They also did some blood work.

And now for the big news....when I called to get my blood test results...BFP! I am still in disbelief! My hcg level was crazy high (776 at 8 dpo) and the doc said there is a high chance of multiples. I have to get another hcg test on Friday, fingers crossed that my number keeps growing! I leave for Atlanta on Saturday and will be gone a week and have an ultrasound scheduled for Feb 14th. Not sure what, if anything, we will be able to see by then but I am still excited.

I will keep you all posted...lots of luck and baby dust to all of you. Hope I have a sticky bean (or beans as it may be )
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

Yay Erin!!!!!!!! Lots of sticky bean dust to you and the peanut(s)!


----------



## Nimyra

Mamclellan, A number of us have been successful doing at-home inseminations - I know 21 pages of chat is a lot to read through but people have shared a lot of tips and suggestions in the previous posts. I used a cervical cap with stem for some inseminations, others I used an instead cup. Many others have been successful just using a small oral medicine syringe. 

Good luck!


----------



## EpdTTC

I have 4-5 leftover syringes, a couple catheters, and a cervical cap that I paid $50 bucks for, like the one Em Maryland used when she got her BFP. I bought them for this past cycle but then ended up having IUIs and was blessed enough for it to work the first time. With any luck it will stick. 

Anyway, I hate to see all of that stuff go to waste when wonderful women who want babies could make good use of it and I would be more than happy to donate my supplies to whomever expresses an interest first.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaayyy! Epd -- Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Please keep us posted after your first U/S! What a wonderful Valentine's Day present!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Wow!! Congrats Epd!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's brilliant! With hcg as high as that, Id say you have a pretty good shot at 2, maybe even 3!!! Hope everything goes well and you get to see something on the 14th, keep us posted!!!

I was just wondering, I know it's different in the US than here in the UK, how did you go about having IUI at the doctors surgery? Did you just enquire yourself? Did the donor go along with you, or did you use the frozen stuff? I might look into it here!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Lizzie Moon!
So sorry to hear that you lost your bean this month. I know you've been through that a couple times now and you must be hurting :( I guess the good thing about going to the Dr. is that you could find out if there is something going on that keeps the bean from sticking, like maybe a progesterone issue? It seems like you don't have any problem getting pregnant so I don't necessarily think you should go pay for an IUI or frozen sperm for that matter but maybe just to tell them you've had a couple of early miscarriages and you don't know why. Who knows, maybe they would also suggest something like clomid for you to help produce a "stronger"egg. 

When I went to my Dr. I just went by myself. I was honest with him about the fact that I was using donor sperm. Typically here in the US, they will NOT do inseminations in the Dr office with donor sperm unless they put it through rigorous testing and quarantine it for six months (which would cost bundles of money). My doctor initially lectured me about how I was putting myself at risk by using known donor sperm and doing things the way I was doing them. I think that after he got to know me a little better and realized I wasn't a moron and my mom even came with me to a couple of appointments that he changed his mind a bit. I ended up signing a couple of agreements stating that I wouldn't hold him liable if I ended up with a disease or if my kid came out with a genetic disease and that he recommended testing and quarantining my donor's sperm but I declined to have all of that done. Then he did the IUI for me. I think his desire to help me eventually over rode his concerns about me using donor sperm. He put himself out on a limb for me and is taking a chance on me by going against his usual protocol. He won't be sorry. I would never hold someone liable for a decision I blatantly made. Plus, I did my homework on my donor and he is a friend. So, just know that if you go to the dr and tell them you are using donor sperm they will likely not let you without spending a ton of money on all of the testing and quarantining but you could use frozen sperm which would probably be cheaper than doing all of that. Or, if you don't mind being deceptive (I didn't want to be) you could take your donor with you and say he is your boyfriend and they will usually do it in that case. Isn't that bull? They will do it for an unmarried heterosexual couple that come in and say they can't get pregnant but not for a woman who has a donor? I did tell my doctor that I am a lesbian and my SO is female. He didn't have a problem with it at all and has helped a lot of lesbians get pregnant. 

Also, he had me start on progesterone suppositories the day after the IUI to help prevent miscarriage even before we knew if I was pregnant. I'm not diagnosed with a progesterone deficiency but it is just a precaution, especially with the use of Clomid which can thin the uterine lining for some people. I have to stay on them for the first 10 weeks of my pregnancy until the placenta is able to take over progesterone production. I wonder if something like that would help you hold onto your bean.
Hope that helps,
Erin


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks for that info! I was thinking it might be my progesterone levels, I got natural progesterone cream off the internet (its safe, other people on here are using the same one!), and have been taking soy isoflovines, which emulates clomid, I wonder if that could be thinning my womb lining? Because when I went for an internal scan last week when I started bleeding, the sonographer said the lining wasn't as thick as it should be? It was thickened, but not alot. I've to make an appointment with my doc next week to get a prescription for 5g of folic acid too, incase it's my medication making the embryo defective. Gona start taking baby aspirin everyday too, see if that helps.

Bet you're so excited!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Well gals, I'm really worried. I had my blood checked again today and the hcg level (the pregnancy hormone) went down significantly from 776 to 230. My doctor's office told me to try not to worry (easier said than done) and that they still think I am pregnant. Now they are saying that it could have been the trigger shot in my system combined with me actually being pregnant that made my number so high after all. I am so pissed because I questioned the woman who gave me my initial results forwards and backwards about the possibility that it was from the hcg trigger shot still being in my system and she said absolutely not and said I was 1000% pregnant. The medical assistant that I spoke to on the phone today said that 230 is still a high number (25 is considered pregnant) and she still thinks I'm pregnant and that at this point (12 days since the trigger shot and 11 days post ovulation) generally if it is still lingering in a woman's system the number is fairly low like 10-50. I guess I'm just not convinced, if it could be 776 on Tuesday and the one chick swore that much couldn't be left over, it seems possible that 230 still could be left three days later, and that maybe in a few days it will all be gone. I am full of worry. I was SOOO EXCITED and now I am in a state of anxiety. They want me to find a place to test again on Monday when I am in Atlanta. Which I will do, but the waiting is going to kill me...and if I get my results back while I am all alone in Atlanta and it's bad news, I will be beside myself. My woman's intuition (or maybe it's just wishful thinking and wanting) tells me that I truly am pregnant but lord knows my gut has been off before. So I guess the possibilities are that I was never pregnant and it was a false positive, that I am pregnant but I am going to miscarry, or I am pregnant and everything is fine and that my number just dropped because more of the trigger shot left my system.

Not much I can do except to wait and see..please keep your fingers crossed for me...it will be an awful let down to think I was pregnant and then find out I really wasn't or to find out I am miscarrying. 
Erin


----------



## Edensmum

Erin,

Goodluck for Monday. I've been tracking your posts and can see how anxious this hcg result has made you. It's of little help, but if things have worked then your number will be higher and you'll have your pregnancy (which along the way I'm sure will have more ups and downs!) and if things haven't worked, then it's past tense and there isn't anything that you can do, or could have done differently to make it work.
Science can play a huge helping hand but irritatingly mother nature still has to do her bit, and sometimes she lets us down.

Nevermind twins or more, I do hope things work out and you get the baby you dearly want. Keep us informed.

Kirsty -x-


----------



## LunaBean

Hope everything goes ok tomro! It could be that you were having twins, but maybe one was absorbed again? (vanishing twin syndrome) That could have been why ur hcg was so high? Try not to worry, tho I know, from experience, waiting to find out if you're still pregnant or not is terrible. Like you said, anything over 25 is pregnant, so I'll cross my fingers!!!


----------



## Trippymama

Hello Everyone! I love this forum. My partner and I inseminated three times this month with the help of a close friend. I didn't realize until I read all 23 pages here that there is so much I don't know. First of all, I think those stupid ovulation sticks.. the cheap ones... don't work very well. I could never tell if I was testing the right time of day or if I was ovulating or not. One day the lines were the same, but the main line was lighter than normal, so I wondered if the stick was old or something. 

Anyway, I have one of the Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitors now... the computer, which I will use for next month. I'm much more confident in that. I hate that I messed around this month and just took a shot in the dark (in more ways than one), but I guess conceiving is possible. So, I'm 34 and a bit overweight. I'm not sure to what extent that will make getting preggo harder. I've never really tried to get pregnant before. I adopted a trio sibling group as a social worker four years ago, and now I'm ready for a birth child or two. Thanks for all of your help on here. I like to check the forum daily. I guess if AF appears soon then I'll just begin with the temp, ovulation predictors, and cervical mucus stuff next month. How do you know what the mucus means? Do you have it during ovulation, before or both? Because this month, the day the ovulation predictor showed positive (indicating 24-48 hours until ovulation) I was already dry as could be. Mucus was gone. I dunno.... guess I haven't gotten in tune with my body yet.

Well, I'm glad to be here on this journey and to know that others are on the same path.

Hugs, Trippy Mama


----------



## LunaBean

Hey, and welcome!!! You should really invest in the book 'Taking charge of your fertility', you can get it pretty cheap on amazon!! Tells you everything you need to know! You usually get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus, the fertile stuff!) just before and during ovulation, it helps the spermies swim! Some pre-natal vitamins can dry this up tho, so look into getting some Pre-seed, or I just use normal egg white from a chicken egg, warmed to room temperature!! Only free range tho, so theres no pesticides. Ur OPK (ovulation predictor kit) should be as dark, if not darker than the control line, then you'll ovulate within 12/24 hours. There's always LH in your system, so you could get a faint line any time of the month, only when the 2 lines are the same darkness will you ovulate. Here's a pic of mine from last month, when I got preg, but miscarried. The graduation pic is all the tests I did that week, CD15 was my positive, so I inseminated that day and the day after.

https://i49.tinypic.com/2m6va1k.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2pzwb3m.jpg

Once you've been charting awhile (do you chart your temps? It's the best way to know when you're ovulating, and if you definately did, as sometimes you don't even month, even with a positive OPK. I use Fertility Friend, the charts are confusing at first, but that Fertility book explains everything!) Here's my chart, ignore the cycle wheel at the top, it even confuses me! Fertility Friend Chart 

You could start taking Evening Primrose Oil too, this gives you more cervical mucus. If you have any other questions, ask away! :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for all of your support ladies. It really means a lot. I just wanted to give you an update. I decided not to test while I am alone in Atlanta. After discussing it with my mom, girlfriend, and a couple of friends, I decided that there was really no sense in testing while I am here. I do have a little bit of anxiety about waiting to find out what is going on, but truthfully, if I was going to get bad news, I really didn't want to get it when I am here by myself. I have to be able to function and get work done and I don't go home until Thursday evening. 

I also spoke directly to my Dr on Saturday before I left and I think this helped me feel a little better. First, he told me that I am definitely pregnant, so no possibility of a false positive due to the trigger shot. Secondly, he did say that it was a bit disconcerting that my number dropped and that this could mean impending miscarriage but he doesn't necessarily think so. He also said that we tested sooo early the first time (at only 8 dpo) and that it was a bit odd that my number was so high to begin with. He did say something similar to what Lizzie Moon said, that I could be carrying multiples and maybe lost one. I told him I didn't want to test while in Atlanta by myself because I was here on business and that I feared that bad news would be too upsetting and stressful. He understood and said that was ok. I mean really, what's the difference whether I find out on Monday or Friday? At least on Friday I will be in town with my mom and girlfriend if I get bad news and if I get good news I can be excited with them. I look at it this way, if I am going to miscarry, what is the harm in enjoying being pregnant for a few extra days? It took me a few days to get to that point, of course at first I was just so anxious that I thought that knowing right away would be better but I thought better of it. In closing my doctor said to me "Well you are definitely pregnant so enjoy it. You did it, you're my hero. If you're going to miscarry that's out of your control, that's in God/nature's control, so there's no point in worrying about it. If that happens then we'll talk about it and make a plan but I don't think that's going to happen". Talking to him did help put me more at ease. I have an appointment Friday morning at 10:00 am to have blood work and an ultrasound. I will probably find out the blood work results that afternoon. I'm not going to lie, I am still very worried, and every time I have a slight cramp or think my breasts don't hurt as much as they did the day before I worry about an impending miscarriage. I think I do a pretty good job of calming myself and trying to think positively. The good news is that I am not spotting or anything so as of yet there are no physical signs of miscarriage. I still am terribly fatigued and I have some heart burn and occasional nausea. Fingers still crossed. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for your kind and supportive words.
Erin


----------



## LunaBean

I have everything crossed for you!!! I'm going away for the weekend on Friday, but will try to get online to see if there's an update! ike your Dr said, you're def pregnant, and you have no signs of miscarrying, so try to enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Keep us posted, Erin. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## LucyorJack09

Jumping in here ladies,
SMBC here, did my first Home Insemination with one vial of ICI from Northwest Andrology and Cryobank. I just followed the instructions. Let it sit out till the frost was off it, then put it inbetween the girls(breasts) for 10 or so minutes then set up my syringe, preseed, catheter and instead cup. Im currently in the TWW and am hoping for a Valentines Day BFP. Ive used the ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor for two years now and have my cycles down pat. So I Inseminated 15hrs past my first peak reading. (I usually get two days of peak and O the second day). Having some positive symptoms here but ya know how the mind plays tricks in the TWW. This is my first attempt so Im not stressing too much.


----------



## LucyorJack09

Ooops Thought I was replying to McMlln a few pages ago..........


----------



## RubyRainbows

I learn so much from reading all of your posts! What insightful women you all are! Welcome to the new women who have joined the thread -- & best of luck on your journeys! :flower:

Erin -- i will be thinking of you & keeping my fingers crossed for a super-sticky bean!!!!!! :hugs:

I had an early u/s with my son at 6 weeks & there were two heartbeats... & then at an 8 week u/s there was only one baby. They called it Vanishing Twin Syndrome which i guess is a very common occurance. I don't know what my levels were before & after but i'm sure they were effected??? I was heartbroken to have lost one of the twins... but the good news is i went on to have one beautiful, healthy baby! Please let us know how your u/s goes!


----------



## Trippymama

So, there's probably only a day or two more until I can test to see if our first month of inseminating worked, but I just feel like I didn't know my body very well this first time around. When I read everyone's posts, I realize how important it is to know where you are in your cycle. I'm lucky to have a known donor who is so sweet and patient. That way we don't waste a ton of money. I don't even think I'm going to take a preggo test, because I'm just trying to look forward to my next cycle. The waiting part is the worst. So glad this forum is always moving forward. Ireland girls, I have red hair and love IRELAND! My partner and I will retire there one day. I'm not sure how to message you, but I'd love to chat.

:flower: Trippy


----------



## LunaBean

From personal experience, you're better not testing until you're a day late, if you can wait that long! You'll drive yourself mad otherwise!!!! We're using a known donor too, saves money!! Think we're gona have to give this month a miss tho, we're gona see Mika on Saturday, but goin out of town for it, will be near one of the donors, but as it's Valentines weekend, he's busy all weekend! 

You have to have at least 10 posts (maybe 5?) before you can PM anyone!! Come on over to Ireland for a visit lol


----------



## Nimyra

Trippy, where in Upstate New York are you? I grew up outside of Albany.


----------



## Trippymama

Near Ithaca... love it here. My partner and I moved from the Atlanta area about five years ago. We wanted to raise our kids up north.:winkwink:


----------



## Trippymama

Hey Lizzie Moon - Let's Pen Pal! We LOVE Ireland. Have been there a few times, once on our honeymoon. We rented a car and drove all around for a week, staying at bed-and-breakfasts. It was amazing. You guys should come visit New York. We'd show you around. It's very nice here... we live in what's called The Fingerlakes Region, surrounded by different lakes. We're four hours north of NYC too. Anyway, maybe after five posts you can send me a message.

Trippy:kiss:


----------



## Trippymama

So I'm just waiting... not really sure when AF will arrive. Totally gotta track myself better in month two, and maybe now that this is my fifth post, I can earn more privileges. How's everyone else?:thumbup:


----------



## EpdTTC

Bad news ladies...hcg dropped to 19.4. I am miscarrying. Dr. says I will likely start bleeding the middle of next week. My heart hurts.
Erin


----------



## jodie4805

EpdTTC said:


> Bad news ladies...hcg dropped to 19.4. I am miscarrying. Dr. says I will likely start bleeding the middle of next week. My heart hurts.
> Erin

:hugs:


----------



## Trippymama

So sorry Erin- does the doc know why? Will you take a break from trying? Our hearts are with you!:dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Omg I'm so so sorry Erin :( I know what ur goin through, it's the worst feeling ever :hug: Do they know what happened? Or did you get the 'Its one of thoese things' speech? I'm so sorry hun


----------



## EpdTTC

They don't really know why. The Dr said he was surprised because my hcg was so high initially and that usually when that number is high in the beginning the pregnancy does well. They are going to do some blood tests to check for autoimmune issues to make sure there is not some bigger reason as to why this happened. Usually early miscarriage is due to some sort of chromosomal abnormality but there is no way to know for sure. I just hope there isn't something wrong with me and that I will be able to carry. Even though this was early, I am/was only about 5 wks, it hurts a lot more than I ever could have anticipated. I now have a better understanding of your pain Lizzie Moon. I feel so depressed. I know I will recover, but right now, it really sucks.


----------



## LunaBean

It's good that ur doc is doing tests, it could be something as easy as adding an aspirin a day if your endometrium lining was too thin for it to implant properly, think that's why I keep miscarrying. Hope you get to the bottom of it, try and sleep as much as you can, I'm always really tired, and go straight to A&E if you start bleeding through more than a pad an hour. Hope ur ok, it does get better, but I still get days I don't even wana get out of bed, so if you need to stay in bed (work permitting) you should


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Lizzie Moon, it is nice to hear from someone who has been through it. I have been so tired and have slept more than usual and I have been very blue, today was the first day in three days that I actually took a bath and left the house. I called off of work today and spent time with my mom and my girlfriend, just being low key. Between the cramps and being on pain killers and the emotional distress, I just couldn't pull it together to teach today. Anyway...it looks like you are in the TWW again! Fingers crossed for you. My Dr. said I should wait until my next period to do the clomid and IUI again. He did say I will likely ovulate again in two weeks though. I am wondering if I should try on my own in the interim. Have you always tried again immediately or have you waited until your period after the miscarriage to begin again?
Erin


----------



## Trippymama

Lizzie Moon mentioned the daily Aspirin, and my friend who is an OBGYN nurse said that taking Aspirin and some Robitussin 4-5 days before ovulation really helps with mucus and conception. Do any of you know about this? And, I know this is a probably a ridiculous question but since I'm new here.... I'm assuming that TWW is Two Week Waiting, and I am thinking that BFP means a positive pregnancy test.. but what does it stand for? AF is Aunt Flo? It's a cool language, but I can't figure it all out.

Thanks ladies! -Trippy :winkwink:


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Trippy,

Personally, I recommend avoiding the Robitussin. The ingredient in there that thins mucus is Guafesin (probably not spelled right). I took guafesin once during my fertile periods and it gave me heart palpitations and a lot of anxiety. Apparently that is a side effect. I really regretted my decision to use it. Grapefruit juice, consumed in large quantities the week up to ovulation, supposedly has the same effect, minus the yucky side effects.


----------



## LunaBean

I'm not actually in the 2ww this month, because I ovulated over valentines weekend, we were away for the weekend, so had no donors!!!!! I'm so annoyed, but nothing could be done! 

I tried straight away after both my miscarriages, my doctor said there's no harm in it, they sometimes just like you to wait so you know your dates, but when you're temping and charting and can pinpoint your ovulation to the day, it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin, so sorry to hear your news. :hug: This whole process has so many ups & downs. I know you will soon be on an "up" again... ! Please hang in there! We are all rooting for you!

I think there are lots of BFP's waiting right around the corner for all of us!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Trippy -- we are (sorta) neighbors! I live in northeast Pennsylvania! BFP means "Big Fat Positive" by the way. Somewhere on this forum there is a post that explains all the lingo & acronyms... it helped me out alot when i first joined.

I went for an initial consultation with a fertility doctor. The first step she wanted me to take was to go for blood work. So, i did that on Friday. Next step is to go for some procedure to check my fallopian tubes i think she said. I forget the name of it... some really long name. They will insert dye & do an U/S i think. I have to go for that approx. 10 days after the first day of my period. So i scheduled it for this Tuesday (Feb. 23). After that she will prescribe clomid & make arrangements for IUI. I chose which donor i want to use from an online sperm bank that the doctor recommended. This time the clinic uses a tank that can stay frozen for 14 days... which is much better since last time i tried at-home insemination & my poor little spermies started defrosting on me after 5 days! Grrrr! HOWEVER, the doc recommended i lose weight first. I know that is ideal... but it's cetainly going to slow the process down! Plus i'm not doing very well with following a diet! :nope:


----------



## Trippymama

So, my timing wasn't off at all during my first "guess" month. I just figured out that my cycle is about 35 days, and therefore (despite the crappy ovulation sticks that said it was day 23-24) I assume I ovulated on day 21. We inseminated on day 18 and 20 and 23, so I'm not sure what I did wrong. Maybe I didn't ovulate. I just don't know. Anyway AF got me, and now I'm on day 2 again. This is like a game of Candyland. You get going and just when you think you are almost there, you get sent back home. UGH! I am so impressed with those of you who are so patient about this very aggravating guessing game.

Though I love my partner more than anything, sometimes I wish I could just do this the old fashioned way and have someone there to "produce" and have fun with every day. But, I'll refrain from a pity party, since I had that day before yesterday when I saw the first signs of the red monster. And, not only did she come but she brought horrible cramps with her, reminding me... no taunting me that it didn't work. ****SCREAM****

Okay, much better. So, this month I'm going to chart everything and try to get in tune with my body. I, too, need to drop some weight, but I intend to do it slowly as I inseminate. I refuse to stop trying. Also, I asked my donor (who is a very close friend) if I could test his sperm motility. He said he wasn't worried about it, which equalled no. Now, I'm wondering since I had the tube test done a few years ago and it was fine, if the sperm is the problem. I hope not, but I guess I truly did expect it to happen the first time around. I know... ridiculous. I'm 34, and the computer says that if everything is perfect I have a 10-15 percent chance every cycle. That's not much! :wacko:

So, I'm at school during my planning period, and I just thought I'd say hello! I love this forum. :flower:


----------



## Nimyra

It's a numbers game, Trippy. You have to keep playing the baby lotto 'til you win. 

It seems lame that your donor isn't willing to get tested. A lot of women (using sperm banks) switch donors if they don't get pregnant within 3 or 4 months of trying. It might be worth finding a back up donor just in case.

sorry the witch got you. We've all been there. Nothing makes you more insane than this TTC business...


----------



## Nimyra

It's a numbers game, Trippy. You have to keep playing the baby lotto 'til you win. 

It seems lame that your donor isn't willing to get tested. A lot of women (using sperm banks) switch donors if they don't get pregnant within 3 or 4 months of trying. It might be worth finding a back up donor just in case.

sorry the witch got you. We've all been there. Nothing makes you more insane than this TTC business...


----------



## Trippymama

You are right Em, I'm sure. It will just take a few months. And, I do have another willing donor that's much younger. He's 18/19 vs. the one I'm using now that's 37. However, when I think about who I want to tell the child is his/her father, the one I'm using now is preferable, mostly because of maturity. That's why we chose a known donor, because I want my child to know his/her father. Also, I don't think guys like to be told their "stuff" isn't working, because it seemed weird to me that he would mind me testing it either. I think the idea of trying 3-4 more months is perfect and then I will switch. I've also signed up for fostering/adopting a baby in my area, and there are many. I'm going to use this as a back up plan. Congrats on your pregnancy. How long did it take you? I can't believe women have done this every month for years. I can't even imagine that crazy journey. Well, I'm on day 2 now, and I'm just going to relax and enjoy life for another two weeks until it's time to be up and inseminating again. Thanks for the response!:thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Yea I think guys are surprised when it doesn't work first time! I though it's work first time for me, and having been pregnant twice in 4 months, it's hard, but we'll get there eventually!! I think you should try awhile before even getting him tested, because I've had months where everything was timed to a T, and it still didn't work! It's just a case of getting lucky I guess! It does make me mad that heterosexual couples have it much easier than us, what what can you do?! I oved over Valentines weekend, and no doubt of OH was a boy, Id have gotten pregnant! I'm geting veryyy impatient, I'm having a break in June too because we go on holiday on 23rd, and don't wana be in the 2ww while we're away, hopefully I'll be pregnant by then tho! Even tho I should have a 2 week old by then.


----------



## Nimyra

Trippy, I got lucky the 2nd month of trying with a donor, but went through about 8 months of trying with my husband (and going insane) before we discovered that he had a problem. I'm in my late twenties. 

I think fostering/adopting sounds exciting too. I want to foster or adopt later once my living situation is more stable (we may have to move in a couple of years).


----------



## RubyRainbows

Fostering & possibly adopting is a wonderful idea! I used to work as a child welfare caseworker with kids in foster care. Currently, i teach parenting to families & teen moms... so often work with kids in foster care now as well, but in a different capacity. I would love to do that someday too... but right now i need to work full-time to afford the new house we recently bought! Plus, i think it would be extremely hard to get attached to babies/children that may end up going home with their parents. On the other hand, i have seen many childless couples end up with 1, 2, even 3 children after fostering-to-adopt!


----------



## LunaBean

Adopting is such a longggg process here, maybe 3 years before you're even approved!!! We were approved to foster, starting the training soon because OH couldn't take every tuesday off work for 8 weeks. I know I'll wana keep them all!


----------



## Trippymama

So, yes, we have a friend at our local DSS that is helping us find that baby fit for us. We're looking for an infant that either comes from a limited mother or from a mother that has had other children taken away. Those rarely return to their birth family. Sometimes many siblings are taken away, and the adoptive home cannot take any more. That would be a great situation for us so that we can keep siblings in touch. I feel awful wishing for these things, but I believe all children deserve a happy, healthy home.

I'd really like to have a birth child, but when I was a teenager I had unprotected sex with my boyfriend for almost 2 years. I know... I was a complete idiot then. But, I worry because I never got preggo. I should have. It could have been him, but something has just stuck with me about that. I've only tried inseminating one month now, but I'm pretty sure my timing was right so I'll just keep trying. I did ditch my ovulation sticks... I hate those things, and now I'm using one of the Ovulation computers. They are awesome because they measure your estrogen and LH surge. And, the egg comes up on the screen so there's no misinterpreting the results. I'm a writer, not a scientist... so I need the easiest method.

Anyway, I'm really glad to have met you cool women on here. Your experience has helped me so much.

Hope everyone is having a great day. Peace from the Day 3 Lady.... :kiss:


----------



## Trippymama

I'm on day 7... let's try this again. I heard yesterday that BMI influences fertility greatly. I've got to check into this, because I'm a bit overweight. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Trippy,
I am over weight also and not in a 5-10 lbs kind of way. I am about a size 16-18. I didn't have any trouble getting pregnant but as you know I did miscarry and I worry that my weight has something to do with that. Then again, there are plenty of big, beautiful women that have gotten pregnant and successfully carried a pregnancy. In fact, more plus size women have been successful than those who have not. With that being said, I'm sure that it certainly can't hurt for me to continue to work on my weight and begin to exercise, even if just a little. In one of my books it says that women who exercise are 40% less likely to miscarry. I got on my treadmill today for the first time in a long time. I see my Dr. on Saturday and I am going to talk to him about my weight and see what he says. Frankly, I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned it before, but he hasn't. I'll let you know what he says.
EPD


----------



## Trippymama

I so understand where you are coming from... I wear a size 20 usually. I'm working on it though. I grew up in the south though, where gravy and biscuits were a part of daily life. So was being a mother though. It's difficult because where I'm from you really aren't a woman without being a mother, and I guess this factored in to me adopting my three children. Now that time has passed, I still want so badly to have a baby. I don't know why I'm so worried that it won't happen for me. There's no real reason that I feel this way, and now I have two very willing donors, one who will be around for a few years for college and will help us as long as we need it. So, I shouldn't stress. It's just that we have this beautiful nursery that's attached to our bedroom that just sits there waiting for the baby to complete it. My best friend at school is about 6 months preggo now, and one of my high school students is pregnant and having an abortion. It's just all so much to take in. You know, whoever said that women have a clock that goes off in their bodies is so right. When I turned 30, my body started telling me it was time. Now it just seems empty somewhere with no baby to hold. I'm not really as sad as this post sounds, but women who just get preggo easily or don't care about having children don't understand what it's like to really want a baby so badly. We'll keep working at it together though. I love this forum. I check it multiple times a day, because I've been looking for a place to connect with others who are on this journey. :winkwink:


----------



## EpdTTC

My mom said she talked to my sister the other day. My sister lives in Texas and has been a labor and delivery nurse for 15+ years. She said that she delivered women all of the time that were 300-400lbs so she said that she doesn't think that weight necessarily impacts fertility or miscarriage. Just FYI. I love this forum too. It is amazing to me, sometimes overwhelming even, how many of us there are out in this big world who are all trying to get pregnant at the same time-many of us who so badly want it and have to go to great lengths to be a mom. It has been truly humbling and eye-opening. It is also really helpful because it helps to normalize all of the emotions that go along with this process, including just how much of an obsession it can become. It is hard not to become obsessed when you have to take your temp everyday or check your cervical mucus, or cervical position, or saliva, or pee on a stick. It's not just like we can lay back and see if we get pregnant, there's a lot to monitor and track...it can be exhausting sometimes, but nobody understands quite like all of the women on here that are going through the same stuff. The comradery has been a gift!


----------



## Nimyra

Trippy,

I think I missed somewhere that you've adopted 3 kids. How wonderful! How old are they?

I have 2 step kids - they are 15 and 17 (and really great!)


----------



## LunaBean

I think it depends on who you talk to whether BMI affects fertility or not, I know bigger women who have kids, but also who are having trouble getting regnant, so I guess it just depends on the person. I have the opposite problem, I was in hospital last July for surgery and was refered to a dietician because my BMI was on the low side (18 and I'm 5ft 7.5") so I've had to put on weight, which I wasn't happy about because I keep having to maintain it and it's hard because I walk alot, but if it helps me get/stay pregnant I'll do it! 

Em - how are you getting on? 13 weeks already!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Lizzie~ the time speeds by, doesn't it? I'm doing great. Morning sickness has passed for the most part - dealing with a touch of sciatica, but otherwise doing fine.


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great! Are you gona find out the sex at 20 weeks? Do u have a preference? Bet ur excited!!


----------



## Nimyra

I can't wait for my 19 week ultrasound. I really want a girl but I have a pretty strong feeling that there is a little boy in there. I'm already thinking about jungle theme bedding and toys. I know I'm getting way ahead of myself but I'm reading parenting books - and not just the ones geared towards babies and toddlers. ;)


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great! I have a whole library of parenting books lol. I reallly want a boy..I hate anything pink lol


----------



## HopefullMommy

Not sure if you have ever heard of a thing called Intelligender. Its a pee test you take at home & it predicts the sex of the baby. I believe it is 80% after 8 weeks or something like that. I know a few girls who have used it & its always been right! Sounds fun especially if you can't wait!


----------



## Trippymama

Hey All! We had a major snow storm, so I've had no Internet for about four days now. Ugh. Anyway, I bought a cool book called Taking Charge of My Fertility or something similar. It's incredible. I highly recommend it. And, yes, Lizzie... I agree... about the weight. I think it really does depend on the person. My doc said the same thing about delivering lots of babies from overweight women, and I don't have any of the signs of the increased estrogen that goes along with weight issues. So, I have my fingers crossed, and I'm going to really watch what I eat. Growing up in Georgia around southern food just doesn't start you on the right track there.

Anyway, I'm on day 13 now with predicted ovulation at 21, and I'm doing a few things different this month. I have the Clearblue Easy Ovulation Predictor computer thingy. And, I'm hoping that I will know exactly when I'm ovulating this month. Also, I'm thinking of reapproaching my donor about testing his sperm motility so that I don't waste anymore time. I'll be 35 on Thursday, so my eggs will be approaching wheelchairs in the near future.

Also, my beautiful trio (for those who wanted to know) are now 6 (Anthony), 10 (Savannah), and 12 (Ella). We adopted them four years ago. 

Hope all is well in the Baby and Bump world....:flower:


----------



## LunaBean

I have that book too, it's amazing! I can read charts like a pro now lol. We've had alot of snow here too, tho nowhere near as much as you! AF is 2 days late now, and if I hadn't been 100% sure I idn't inseminate this month, I'm be 100% sure I'm pregnant lol. Ive felt sick alll week! But I'm not, so onto next month! Wish it'd hurry up and come alreadyso I can start charting again and get the donors lined up!


----------



## Trippymama

You know, I'm generally a happy person almost all of the time, but I'm almost 35, and my friends (and occasionally my partner/donor) don't understand what it's like to be paying attention to your body all the time. It's an exhausting process, and you have to constantly tell your self to forget about it for awhile. Additionally, I just carry around this real worry that I'm not able to get pregnant. And, while it's nice for others to tell me not to stress about it, that I'm being ridiculous because there's no reason to think I can't, it still is something that just looms. It's my body, and right now I'm in a place where I just don't trust it at all. I'm trying to figure out all of the signs that it supposedly sends me, but my brain is pretty strong too, and last month I felt some of the symptoms of pregnancy when I wasn't.... yep. Just ranting a bit.:baby:


----------



## firstprincess

This is something we would consider in the future too. Who is still ok to be pm'd? And has anyone used or heard anything good/bad about fertility1st? A friend used them and I wondered whether it may be the way forward?

Thanks.


----------



## Trippymama

I'm just wondering if anyone uses the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? I'm having problems with knowing if your pee can sit for awhile before you test. I started the computer too late in the day.


----------



## Trippymama

Where is everyone with their cycle this month? I'm on day 15... thinking that I'll ovulate on day 21. We are trying insemination every day this month from day 18 to 22 instead of every other day like we did last month. Also, I've started taking one baby Aspirin a day. I'm still considering the whole Robitussin method. :) You? Has anyone tried acupuncture? I've heard it really helps with fertility.


----------



## firstprincess

My friend had infertility problems, she tried for 5 years - she then had reflexology and went to a chinese medicine clinic who gave her acupuncture... she became pregnant within 6 months. I dunno if it was coincidence, but it didn't seem it. x


----------



## LunaBean

I've been having reflexology too...I got pregnant the 2nd month after starting it..I think it def helps!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em -- How are you feeling?? Already in the 2nd trimester! I was sure i was having a girl, when i was preggo -- but turned out to be a boy! I had a dream when i was pregnant though, & in the dream i had a baby boy! The baby in my dream looked exactly like my son ended up looking like around 10 months! I have heard that it is common for pregnant women to dream about the sex of their baby & that they are usually right!

As far as weight, i am very worried about this too! My mom just called me last night to tell me that she watched something on TV about obese women dying during child birth! I got so mad! She even said maybe i shouldn't TTC bc it's too risky! :cry: Way to be supportive!

I was overweight when i had my son, & that pregnancy went well for the most part. Although, i am heavier now. 

The fertility doc wants to push my IUI back until June bc my blood results showed that i am insulin resistant, which is a precurser for diabetes. So now she prescribed Metformin to lower my insulin & wants me to lose weight before the IUI. I got the call at work & started crying in front of my co-workers.

Feeling so frustrated.......


----------



## RubyRainbows

Firstprincess -- Feel from to PM me anytime!


----------



## Nimyra

MommyTammy, I'm so sorry about the postponement! Having to wait is so hard - especially after saving up the money for another go... 

Thanks for asking - physically I'm doing really well - the sickness has passed, thank God! My husband left 2 weeks ago for Iraq so emotionally I'm pretty much a mess. Thinking about baby things is pretty much the only thing that distracts me. Hopefully it will get easier as I settle into life with him away. I had a chat today with Erin (Epd_ttc) that was really nice! It's midnight here now and I should be asleep not posting online! :blush:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em -- Glad to hear you are feeling better! Have any names picked out?


----------



## Trippymama

So, I'm just wondering if any of you know how to help make more cervical fluid. I'm in the middle of inseminating right now.. think I'll ovulate tomorrow or the next day, but I have very little cervical fluid. Any thoughts? I'm worried that my body isn't producing enough to help the little swimmers find the lady egg.


----------



## jodie4805

Trippymama said:


> So, I'm just wondering if any of you know how to help make more cervical fluid. I'm in the middle of inseminating right now.. think I'll ovulate tomorrow or the next day, but I have very little cervical fluid. Any thoughts? I'm worried that my body isn't producing enough to help the little swimmers find the lady egg.

You could try preseed which is a sperm friendly lubricant, or take evening primrose tablets (might be a bit late for this month).


----------



## Nimyra

Trippy,

If you had a bit more notice, I'd suggest drinking tons of grapefruit juice. Since this is more of a last minute thing your options are:

preseed (sperm friendly lube)
Conceive Plus (sperm friendly lube)
Egg whites (can be bought pasturized in little cartons if you are worried about salmonella)

I don't know how many drug stores here carry preseed and conceive plus. I've heard that some in England carry it - but you'd have to call around. For next cycle you can order online. 

I tried egg whites two of my 3 attempts the cycle I conceived - don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## LunaBean

I used eggwhites both times I concieved!!! I have the donor coming up tomro, friday and saturday too, good luck!!


----------



## Nimyra

I'll keep both of you in my thoughts this week! good luck Lizzie and Trippy!!!


----------



## Trippymama

Okay, so I've been drinking tons of water, and I took a few doses of Robitussin, which a OBGYN nurse friend suggested. Miraculously my fluid seems to have reappeared. I'm thrilled. Last month I inseminated every other day, and it didn't work. So, this month I'm inseminating daily for five days. I'm on number 4. Yesterday my ovulation monitor gave me the EGG... you would think I found out I was preggo, because I was so excited all day long. It measures the LH surge and the estrogen, supposedly giving a more accurate picture. So, I just have my fingers crossed that this isn't going to be such a long journey for us. I absolutely LOVE my friend, who is donating for us. I know he'll be a wonderful part of our lives and the child's life. These next two weeks are going to be tough just waiting. 

One question, if I use egg whites, do you just suck them up in the syringe and put them up in there before the semen or what? That seems so different... but heh, I could always use more fluid.

Trippy:winkwink:


----------



## Nimyra

yes, that's def. one way to do it. 

I mixed the two in an instead cup and inserted it (careful about spilling). 

You don't need much - and you want them to be broken up (not egg white solids but blended a bit)


----------



## LunaBean

I'm 'post insemination' right now lol. Donor left about an hour ago, so the deed is done!!! I just suck up about 1ml into the syinge and put it in first, whisk it up abit first tho, so it's kinda bubbly. I'm so chilled out about this month for some reason! Also, got some grapefruit juice, it's not nice at all! It's so bitter! Drank it anyway tho, Ive a carton for today and one for tomro, will get OH to get me more for Saturday! The race is on Trippy! :p lol


----------



## Trippymama

Lizzie-

I can't believe we are in this together at the same time. Yes, the race is definitely on. You have me with the age and weight, but I have red hair so we'll see! That should give me a few points. Haha. Actually, I finally checked my other email and got your pics. I love the one in front of the tower. So cute. Anyway, I have two more nights of inseminating. I'm just covering all the bases with five days this time. If it doesn't take, it's not because I didn't do things right this time. However, my friend, who just had a baby with her partner doing the exact same thing said that I may not be depositing the goods onto my cervix correctly. Sometimes I have to go do the deed by myself because my partner takes my three kiddos to the library or somewhere fun. So, I have to do it alone. I just lay back, push it as far in as I can and slowly push. But, I can't really tell for sure if it's hitting the spot. Also, I've heard so many different things about how important having an orgasm is during the process. I try to have one anyway just in case the little swimmers need to be sucked up. Okay, so that's it here..... Baby Dust!


----------



## LunaBean

I always do it on my own because Dee's afraid she'll get pregnant! lmao. I do the same, in as far as it will go and oress the plunger slowly, and it's worked twice for me! I also try to O a few times too, it helps!! Also, think about people who' bf 'pulls out' and she still gets pregnant, even if they are on the outside, some can make their way in!! What size syringe are you using? I use a 3ml one, it's about long enough to reach the cervix, I tried a 10ml one, but it was too long and really jabbed something, so not trying that again!!!

Can't believe we'll be in the 2ww together!!!! I have 3 goes this month, today, Friday and Sat, oving on Sunday, so if it doesn't work, it can't be anything I did or didn't do!!! Good luck! When are you testing? Taking soy has really hosrtened my cycles to 2 days, so I'll be testing on 26th or 27th!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Does anyone else get cramps after inseminating?? I usually do about 5 mins after it's in, but that was 4 hours ago, and I still have cramps!!!


----------



## Trippymama

Yes, I do... no joke. The first month I thought something was either wrong or I was pregnant. Weird. More cramps last month than this. I insem today and tomorrow and then I'm finished. Wahoo. We'll have to hang out online during the tortuous wait. The problem is that my cycles are 35 days so we won't stay on the same cycle. :)

Oh, and I use a 10ml syringe, but my cavity is pretty long, so I think that is perfect for me. Glad you do it the same way.


----------



## LunaBean

mines must be abnormally short :rofl: lol. This could be the month we both get it tho!!! Then no more cycles!! I'm soooo chilled out this month, I've only done one OPK a day rather than my usual 3/5 lol. If it happens it happens! It's gona work whether I'm stressing about it or not!


----------



## Trippymama

Okay, so my ovulation monitor said I was going to ovulate yesterday, but all my cervical mucus has dried up, and my body temp is not elevating like it is supposed to after I ovulate. I can't seem to get this. According to the book I'm reading (Taking Charge of Your Fertility), you are supposed to have the egg white, stretchy mucus when you ovulate, and your body temp. is supposed to go up. Mine is not. Neither. So, now I'm wondering what the heck is going on and I feel depressed. We've inseminated four days in a row and tonight again for the last time... five nights I've been to bed late, driving to my friend's house to insem and so much time away from the kids and the wife and not working on lesson plans for school. And, now I worry that I am not ovulating this month or something. How do you figure all of this stuff out? Lizzie, maybe I'm just too worried about it. When you said that usually you check OPK multiple times per day... what is OPK? I still haven't learned all the abbreviations. Hope you ladies are doing better. UGH!:nope:


----------



## LunaBean

an OPK is an ovulation predictor kit! It's much the same as the strips forur monitor, it gets positive the day before you ovulate. I've had some months with no ewcm, it just depends!!! I drank a litre of grapefruit juice yesterday, and had loads of ewcm today, did you use eggwhites? Here's my opks from January...CD15 was positive, and I ovulated the next day

https://i47.tinypic.com/2pzwb3m.jpg


----------



## Trippymama

Well, my OPK gave me the positive a few days ago, but my temp went way up and has stayed up since day 18 instead of day 21 when the OPK predicted. So, I fear that I inseminated two or three days late. I dunno... this whole thing sucks because I'm not getting the same results from the different tests. Maybe the OPK was wrong this month.


----------



## LunaBean

Hmm, Id def go my ur temps rather than opks!!! I'd rather check lines than smile faces, because they gradually get darker, so I know they're going to get positive in a few days. You made not have did it too late, you never know!


----------



## Trippymama

So, how do I show you my chart? I want to see what you think. Because I inseminated days 19,20,21,22... I really think I'm too late unless I get a temp spike tomorrow morning.

Can you see it with this link?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/calendar_module.php?cd=7

But, I did just what the Ovulation Monitor said. UGH>>> Last month I ovulated on day 21, and this month the OPK said day 21 again. Wow, how do these little teen girls I teach have an "oh it just happened once at a party" kind of pregnancies.


----------



## LunaBean

I know, its maddening!! I know alot of people with 'opps' babies, they dont know how lucky they are! That link just shows my chart, go into FF, go to the menu on the left side, then go to 'Sharing' and click on 'home page set-up'. A link to your homepage comes up there near the top!! Your temp might still go up, dont panic yet!


----------



## LunaBean

My chart is in my sig btw..if you scroll down, the ones with blue crosses instead of red are my pregnancy charts, to get an idea of wat they look like


----------



## Nimyra

Hey Trippy, 

If you temp went way up on CD 18 then you may have ovulated early... hope not, but its a possibility. I'd also trust temping over OPKs. It's frustrating, we all have been there and it can take a few cycles to get the hang of the prediction methods. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Trippymama

Well, my cycles are usually 35 days, give or take a day. Last month I ovulated on day 21, a few years ago when I tested for a few months I almost always ovulated on day 21/22, and this month the OPK said I ovulated on day 21/22. And, after talking more to Lizzie Moon, I realized that I took my temp at different times of the morning... usually 3am - 7am depending when I woke up to pee. She said that testing at different times could screw up my body temp reading. I'm hoping that's right, because I'm now using the Clearblue Ovulation Monitor (computer thingy), and it's suppose to test estrogen and LH surge. I thought I was right on with using it. So, I'm just going to hope I did it right this month, and give it a go next month if not. This is an exhausting process that I'm sure all of you have been through... some for years. Kudos to them for perseverence. If I ovulated early I'll see AF next week, which isn't that long to wait. I'm just going to try and chill out until then and work some on my weight, which needs to drop more. If I'm not ovulating correctly, it's likely because of that. Thank you all so much for being so supportive. I'm really thankful for this forum. My other friends don't understand how :wacko: this makes you. Hugs and baby dust. Lizzie, how ya doing?


----------



## LunaBean

I don't think you would have randomly ovulated early, so lets just hope your temps are off because of the times you took them!! with a 35 day cycle, cd20/21 is about right, 18 would be early!! Fingers crossed!!

I'm doin ok, waiting (impatiently) for the donor to arrive!! He usually gets here between 12 and 1.30, so should be here soon. I reallly hope this is my last time doing all this, it's very stressful at the start, but the more you do it, it's more of an inconveniece because it infringes on my day-to-day life! I need to get to the doctors before 3pm to get a prescription, but wont be able to because I need to stay put for an hour after he's done!!! At the start I couldn't think of anything else, but now it just gets in the way lol. I'm heading on for cycle 11 next month, it has to be over soon!!!!


----------



## Trippymama

How did it all go? I thought you only needed to lay there 20 minutes? Ugh... I have so much to learn. Glad I've got ya!

Trippy


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey gals...just checking in...Sending lots of positive vibes to Lizzie and Trippy. I hope this cycle is it for you. 
I am expecting AF any day now, should be about Monday if things go like they used to. I'm not sure how much the m/c will change my cycles. I am going to do 25 mg Clomid on CD 3-7 with a follicle scan on CD 12. If all looks good on CD day 12, I imagine we will trigger on CD 12 or 13 and insem on 13 and 14 or 14 and 15. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Lizzie & Trippy -- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks!! I'm done inseminating for this month, did it on CD10, 12 and 13 and should ovulate today, so there's plenty of the wee guys in there waiting on that egg! (hopefully 'eggs'!!!!

Epd..I'm glad you're back ttc again, my MC shortened my cycles, I now have 28 day cycles instead of about 33. Soy could have something so do with that too tho, as it makes you ov earlier.It's good that you get a follicle scan, my doc would never give me one..so I hafta try and guess!!! 

Trippy...how are your temps now? Mine hasnt went up yet, hopefully it does tomro!!!!


----------



## Trippymama

Well, honestly, I put the thermometer away after I decided that I may have inseminated too late. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that I did it when I was supposed to. If I did ovulate earlier (like my temps said) then I will see AF this week.. probably on Thursday. And, I've been spending a lot of time with our donor lately, who is adorable and loving, like a third member of our family, and he is willing to help however he can. He really wants us to get preggo, so I think he will let me test his sperm motility now. I'm even considering having his semen spun and inseminated by the doctor so that it bypasses those first few hurdles. With me being 35, I figure it can't hurt. Thank you for the kind words of support. So glad you all are in this with me. Wish we were all closer in distance so we could meet, but this will have to do. Baby dust ladies.... XOXOXO Trippy:flower:


----------



## LunaBean

I know you really wana get pregnant quickly, but I really suggest trying for a few months first, before having any tests or getting the sperm spun etc! You never know!!! My mum had my sister when she was 42..you've plenty of time! It's also expensive to do it the IUI way...but it's up to you! Its great that you have a nice donor..ours is never here longer than 5 minutes lol. The first one we had was here quite alot, he used to take us out for drives etc and we'd go for walks and have chats, but he got into a relationship, fiend! I wish we could meet too..we might get over someday! I'm always afraid of booking aything, holidays or even flights, 'incase' I'm pregnant by then, its annoying! But I wouldnt wana take any risks! I'll definately travel over after I've gor pregnant and had the baby! 

Hope you had a nice day, it's Mothers Day over here, I know you dont have it until May (I think!) I got a lovely teddy saying 'Best mummy ever' and a card from OH signed from my angels :)

Try not to count down the days until AF, it's hard not to tho!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Lizzie,
That is very sweet what OH did for you. Happy Mothers Day. I know your angels are watching over you and helping your future baby to pick you for his or her mom! I am glad my Dr does scans too, in fact, he pretty much does a scan every time I go to check where I am in my cycle. He is pretty aggressive and has a very high success rate. 

Trippy-I started off doing inseminations at home with my SO. We did it for two months. The third month I started seeing an RE and had my donor's semen tested which came out AMAZING so that was very reassuring. MY Dr did inseminations and I used clomid 50 mg the cycle I got pregnant. The inseminations are $225 each, which isn't too bad compared to some. It saves a ton of money to not have to buy sperm. Just a word of wisdom for you...most Drs will not inseminate with donor sperm. Read my back posts and I explain further, but many people say that their donor is their boyfriend in order to get Dr to do it without thousands of dollars worth of tests and months of quarantining semen. I took a risk and was honest with my Dr. At first we was very skeptical and was not going to do it for me but once he got to know me better and I brought my mom to an appointment :) and signed several documents releasing him from liability etc...he changed his mind. I would say that this is the exception rather than the rule though. I will be 35 in October and while I know that isn't old, I am trying to be aggressive and not waste any time as ideally I would like to have more than one child. I hope this is your month and that you won't have to worry about any of this. Also, if you don't get a BFP this month, don't assume it was because your timing was off. Some times everything can be perfect and it still doesn't work. Very frustrating and hard to understand sometimes. 

Baby dust to you-
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

Hey Trippy,

If you really want to meet, I'll let you know when I'm in Albany next visiting my mom. :) I think I'll be up there in late June.


----------



## Trippymama

Thanks for all of the support. Yes, I know that I need to just breath deeply and see what happens. I guess I just honestly thought that I'd put some swimmers in there and poof a beautiful perfect baby would grow inside me. I wished for that. This is dang hard work... the relaxing part. Honestly the rest is a lot easier. Well, I've been doing some writing lately, and that's how I cope. I'm generally a very laid back person, so we'll see. Can't wait to hear about your situation Lizzy. I've got my fingers crossed for you. And Em, yes let's meet sometime for lunch. We'll just have to get a plane to see the others. I think it'd be so much fun for us all to meet somewhere for a long weekend once we're all preggo! 

Hugs, Trippy :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Got AF yesterday, actually a day or so early. Maybe m/c made my cycles a bit shorter too, am more like 30 days now versus, 31 or 32. I start my cycle of Clomid tomorrow. Scan on the 26th, likely insems on 27 and 28th.

How are you holding up in the tww Lizzie and Trippy?


----------



## LunaBean

Im going mad lol. I hate waiting more than anything! Im also not feeling very positive :(


----------



## EpdTTC

Hang in there Lizzie! Sending good vibes your way. Hey, here's some good PMA for you...remember MaybeMomSarah? I haven't seen her on here in a while and wondered what happened to her and I just saw her post in another thread that she is 6 weeks preggers! Got her BFP on Feb 23 with her third round of AI. Yay! I'm excited for her!


----------



## Nimyra

That's great! I wondered how she was doing... she should pop by and say hello :)


----------



## LunaBean

Wow! That's great!!! Well I was convinced I didnt ovulate, I still mightnt have, but FF says I'm 3dpo! And my chances are high because of when I timed the insems, so we'll see!! 

Must pop over to see how shes doin!!


----------



## Trippymama

Lizzie Moon, when can you test for pregnancy? I had some lower back pain yesterday and this morning, so I'm thinking I will see AF at the end of the week. If she doesn't arrive and I am willing her away, then I still may have a chance. I'd at least like to know that I inseminated at the right time. And, if no pregnancy this month, I've decided to test my donor's sperm. Let's hang in there together... maybe one or both of us will still get that BFP, and if not, we'll stick together and try it again. Right girlfriend?

How is everyone else doing? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaBean

I'm testing on 26th or 27th, AF is due on 27th, tho I always test before then! Even if you dont get pregnant, it doesnt mean you didnt inseminate at the right time, you could do it every day for the whole month snd still not get preg! Sometimes other factors stop the pregnancy. It does take straight couples on average 6 months to a year, and they have an unlimited supply of the stuff!!! I wouldnt be too annoyed if it didnt work first time, its a game of trial and error!!!


----------



## Trippymama

I know that I should be patient, but it's a challenge for me. I'm such a go-getter, make-it-happen, etc. kind of person that this process is excruciating. Okay, I'm being dramatic, but I'm sure you know what I mean if you are using your OPKs multiple times per day. :)

This is my second month so I know that I need to try a few more times without fretting before moving on to something new. However, I don't think it can hurt to check his sperm motility, because if it's not happening, I should make other plans immediately. 

Today, I am writing a story about this character named Miss Jilly Floss, and I wish there was a strand on here to write creatively about this process... poetry, short stories, short memoirs. It would be cool. Are any of you creative creatures? If so, what is your artistic outlet? :coffee:


----------



## LunaBean

I guess doing it sooner rather than later would be best, this is the one who's in his 20's is it not? Or the older one? We're using a new one who's 47, compared to the 24 year old, so I do have some worry there with regards to motility etc, but like someone else said, guys can be fertile until they're in their 70's!!! So I'm trying not to worry too much!


----------



## Trippymama

Yep, the one who is 37 is the one we are using and are praying it works with him. Love that man....


----------



## Trippymama

:juggle:Okay, so if I ovulated early, which was my worry this month, I should see the nasty AF tomorrow. I'm not feeling crampy yet, so I'm crossing my fingers. My donor wants me to be preggo so badly that it just adds some extra stress. But, that's okay. I guess I'd rather him be sending good vibes than not. The back up donor, who is much younger, lied to me about something very small recently. I know this is going to sound insane but it makes me not want to use him in the case that the current donor doesn't work. I'm big on trust, and it may have just been immaturity on his part, but it was involving my son, and it just rubbed me the wrong way. 

How is everyone else today? :juggle:


----------



## Nimyra

I'm hoping now AF-symptoms is a good sign, Trippy! :) I think I'd feel the same way if I caught my donor lying about something. Lying is a huge no-no for me. It makes me crazy. 

Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Trippy that sucks about your donor lying, even about something small. Lying drives me nuts! Keeping my fingers crossed for you -- and Lizzie -- I'm hoping March is a lucky month for both of you!

I hate having to wait until June for my IUI & that's only *IF* my insulin level is acceptable for my doctor by then. Grrr....

I really should try to find a donor..... but, i can't get up the nerve to ask anyone. I just can't bare the thought of asking a friend........ plus then asking him to get STD tested & stuff......

I know a lesbian couple who mentioned a few months ago that they wanted a baby -- & bam! She is now like 9 weeks pregnant! And the baby's father is their friend's husband!

I can't even get up the nerve to ask my single, gay, male friend who i've known since we were 12 years old!!!!!


----------



## Trippymama

Mommy Tammy-

I'll be sending you courageous brainwaves to get up the nerve to seek out your donor. It really is the way to go. My partner Pam and I were so worried about asking people too. We were shocked that multiple people said they would. You don't really have to ask either. I would suggest you sharing with your gay friend that you are considering trying to find a donor and that you want it to be someone you can trust and someone you care about. See what he says and take it from there. I'm lucky that our current donor is so awesome... it was the younger, back up donor that lied. We were worried about his age (18) anyway, so I don't necessarily think he's a bad guy, just young and immature. Who didn't lie at 18, ya know? 

Another thing about getting a donor is that you should not throw anyone out. The guy that we kept saying would be our "dream father" we just tossed out and didn't even ask for the first few months because we just thought he would say no. He's a Principal of a large school district near us, and his partner is this gorgeous furniture designer and they own this million dollar Bed and Breakfast. We just thought... no way, they'd never do it. They are out of our league. Well, one night we were having some drinks with them, and we said, "Well, we are down to two people who have volunteered to be our donor, but neither are perfect. Oh well." They both were like, "Why didn't you ask us?" I laughed thinking they were joking. We told them they were our #1 choice but we never thought they would do it with their jobs and busy lives... they travel all the time. But, now they are doing it. And, hopefully, I'll have that connection to them always. We wanted someone who would be there and know the child and spend time with him/her during vacations, summers, etc. but who would still let us be the primary parents. One of my biggest fears now is that something is going to go wrong and we'll have to use someone else. We've really developed a love for the guy now... not in a romantic way but in a family way. Everything changed when we started trying to get pregnant together. It's been very cool.

Anyway, I know that's a long, rambling story but my point is Tammy.... go for it. You have to make it happen. You can do it!

:flower: Trippy


----------



## Trippymama

Well Em, I'm not going to test for awhile. When I tested last month and it was a big NO, I was just sad. I'm going to just keep going about life and see what happens. If I didn't ovulate early, which was the fear this last month, I will see AF in 5-6 days. My periods are not exactly 35 days each month, so if I don't see AF in two weeks then I might test. I just feel so normal... no tender breasts or anything else, so I don't know. However, if I were preggo, it would only be about a week now... so, I don't know. What are the first signs you had? When did they happen? I can't wait to be pregnant! It will be the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Nimyra

Trippy,

i honestly had no idea I was pregnant. My husband started wondering a day or two before we tested because he thought I looked extra attractive, but really I had no idea. I think the first sign was that I was a bit tired a day or two before testing - but a bit tired isn't exactly a strong signal, you know?

Probably just relaxing and waiting to see if AF shows is a good plan. I of course never had that much self-restraint.

Mommy Tammy, I am so tempted to tell you to go contact the donor I used (who lives in PA) but he is probably moving in a month or so, so it's probably pointless. Maybe that's weird, he was just such a great guy about all of this. It was hard for me to get up the nerve to ask people I knew, but I did and got a few maybes. One thought is to consider people you know who aren't necessarily local - the travel is hard but its still cheaper than IUI. That just might widen the options for known donors. It's also my personal opinion that gay men are less put out by requests for STD testing than straight men... its' a cultural thing. :)

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Trippymama

No signs of AF so far... so at least I know that I didn't ovulate early. Wahooooo.... even if I don't get the BFP it's exciting to know that on month two I figured things out. Ta-ta....


Oh, Lizzie, how are you?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for the encouragement girls!! I talked w my mom about it today. My plan is to go ahead with the one IUI attempt in June, since i already have the money saved & started the process with the fertility doctor! If i don't get preggo, then i will ask my friend. I think i will just say, "Hey do you know anyone who would be interested in helping?" And explain my story... that way the ball is in his court, & if he wants to help he will offer & if he doesn't i wont feel embarassed bc i never directly asked him. He lives locally but we haven't seen each other in years -- but we are FB friends.

Trippy -- your donor sounds perfect!!! I hope you get that :bfp: this month! Glad to hear you Ov'ed on schedule! Sounds promising! As far as early symptoms -- for me the first sign was that smells started bothering me. Like -- i was in target one day & some ladies perfume made my stomach queasy. And i started to get nausea here & there. My first test was neg (a few days before AF) and then my 2nd test was positive a week later.

Lizzie -- how are things?


----------



## LunaBean

Hey girls :) I'm ok, been feeling sicky the past few days, but only 7dpo! Could just be a bug, but nothing I eat tastes nice :s We'll know this time next week! Im also so so tired, Ive no energy to do anything! We're both off work today, so might take he dog to the beach!


----------



## Trippymama

Hey Ladies! So Lizzie - How are you today? I still haven't seen AF, and I'm am nauseous at random times all of a sudden. I'm either coming down with something or preggo. My breasts aren't sore though, and I've had lower back pain. I'm wondering if it's just AF kicking me in the gut this month. Regardless, I'm just happy to know that I inseminated at the right times, because it ticks me off to think about wasting all of that time and effort to shuffle my own kids around if I was three days later than my egg. So, that's that. I have a writing retreat coming up this next weekend, and one of my donor's friends is attending with me. He has no clue that the donor is doing this, and he's a drinker... most writers are. So, it will be really interesting to see how I'm going to get out of drinks every night with the crew if I still haven't seen AF, and if I do see AF today or tomorrow then I will at least be able to kick up my heels and get in the hot tub with some wine over the weekend. Right now my tummy is saying NO FLIPPING WAY though. Yes, I'm rambling. I love reading your posts, so keep them coming. Did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## Nimyra

well, if you just like seeing posts - I'll give an off topic update. My OH left about a month ago for training/deployment. :cry: I spent most of the first 3 weeks being a wreck off and on. As of about Wednesday last week, something has shifted and I'm feeling better - more grounded, stable, less despairing. I'm still a bit lonely, but I feel more like I am going to be able to handle it, and not lose my mind.

John's ex-wife is now talking to me, which is amazing, and making it a lot easier and less stressful to get my step kids up for visits. They were here this weekend and we had a really nice time. They are 15 and 17 and we have a good relationship.

I also think I've found a birth doula to be my labor and delivery support person (since John probably won't be back in time).

So, yeah, all good news and I'm just going to keep hanging in there.


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great about the doula! Not so great about ur OH :( 

Ive tested already, BFN :( I'm only 9dpo to, so didnt expect anything! Still feeling 'off', but think its all in my head lol. Walked 8 miles yesterday now I have a really painful hip!!!

Trippy, say you're on a course of anti-biotics, so you cant drink! Thats always my get out lol. Im soo impatient this month!


----------



## Trippymama

Em- I remember being in a serious long distance relationship... nothing like having your hubby away while your preggo, but I remember it seeming awful. At least you have all of us to chat with. I'm so envious that you are preggo... happy for you, but it seems like when you are trying that everyone around you is pregnant and that is happened so easily for them. I know I'm only on my second month, but this process can drive you crazy. I know all of u understands. Off to teach another class. Hugs....


----------



## LunaBean

Ok ladies...we have progress!! Just did 2 IC's, one OPK and one pregnancy test and LOOK!!! Green is OPK and blue is preg test..ahhhhh!! :wacko: I'm only 9dpo, surely it's wrong?! How am I gona wait 2 days to test again?! I've felt like crap all day, really sicky, and almost fainted in the post office queue, and been running to the loo all day! Screen tilting is needed, and they are both clearer in real life! It'll prob turn out to be a chemical knowing my luck, but Ive never had so many symptoms!!

https://i44.tinypic.com/zu5cmc.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/o58ew8.jpg


----------



## Nimyra

Lizzie, 

That sure looks like a faint line on the blue test... can you get a higher quality early pregnancy test and try again?? 

Are you on anything this cycle to help keep your progesterone levels up just in case? Acupuncture and herbs can help too.

Hoping for good news!


----------



## LunaBean

I'm gona take a different test tomro!!! I have progesterone cream, duno what the doctor would say tho! lol


----------



## Trippymama

Hey Lizzie-
We're all dying to have an update. Still no Aunt Flo for me. I'm so hopeful, but I don't want to test. I'm scared. Ugh. I'm just trying to relax. I really don't have any symptoms so maybe a no here. I have had a little nausea, but that's it. Oh well. This can make a girl crazy, heh?
Hugs to you all, Trippy


----------



## Trippymama

Aunt flo got me... I'm so sad. This sucks!


----------



## LunaBean

aww, Im sorry trippy :hugs:

BFN here today too, tho yesterdays tests now has a definate 2nd pink line..I duno anymore! 

https://i42.tinypic.com/t9flld.jpg


----------



## Nimyra

Aw, Trippy, I'm so sorry. :( Lizzie, I'm still holding out hope for you.


----------



## LunaBean

Took apart todays test and theres a faint line the same as yesterdays, I hate this waiting game!


----------



## Trippymama

I'm feeling better now... just had to pull myself together. It's only my second month.... my first to have the right timing. I have to believe that it just wasn't the right time. I'm going to try and home test my donor's sperm before next month. He was so supportive and loving about it. Oh well. Lizzie, I'll keep you in my thoughts. Please post as soon as you know anything. We'll stick this out together. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Trippymama

How is everyone? I'm ready for Aunt Flo to GO! Hopefully next month will be more productive for me. Give us some updates on everyone else. Also, has anyone considered IVF? A friend of mine, who was 39, said her insurance covered it and it worked the first time. I'm going to check into it, I think. It sounds crazy...


----------



## LunaBean

I dont qualify for IVF because I'm able to *get *pregnant, even tho it never sticks, and even tho if I lose this beanie I'll have been pregnant 3 times in 6 months, which has to be some sorta record. One the one hand ok I can GET preg, but there's only so many times I can hear 'Its just one of thoese things' from the doctor. I shouldnt have to fight for tests to see why my stupid body keeps aborting my babies! And contrary to popular belief, it IS a baby as soon as there's a line on a test, because it's an embryo giving off HCG. *mad face* It pisses me right off when people say 'Oh at least it was early on.' Yeah, but it was still MY 'early on' baby


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em -- sorry to hear about your OH being away! But glad to hear you are holding up well! The good thing is you got preggo before he left!!! You have all the baby prep to take your mind off things! How are you feeling? Are you planning to find out soon if it's a boy or a girl?

Trippy -- so sorry to hear that wicked witch got you! It really is such a tortuous rollercoaster ride! But i think now that you got the hang of things, your BFP will be here soon!

Lizzie -- i see a line, i see a line! Keep us posted! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust: I can completely relate to what you were saying about people downplaying the loss of an early mc. When i was pregnant with my son, my 1st early ultrasound (at 6 weeks) showed two heartbeats! I was on cloud 9 expecting twins! Only to find out at my 8 week US that there was only one baby still there. Everyone was just like, "Oh Vanishing Twin Syndrome is very common, blah, blah, blah...." No one seemed to care that this was my baby, a baby i loved with all my heart, & not just some common statistic you read about online....


----------



## Nimyra

Hi MommyTammy - I'm feeling good. I'm having my own little 2 week wait over here - waiting for my 19 week ultrasound where hopefully we'll find out the baby's sex. The ultrasound is the morning of Tuesday April 6th.


----------



## rainbow mummy

i dont have fertility issues but i am single and wanted another baby so opted for sperm donation.
will you except me or not id love the support.
in month 6 and for first 3 months didnt ovulate but took agnus castus so now with the aid of that for 3 months i do but without i cant so suppose im kinda ok being here :blush:

i saw a line too on the piccy above. very faint but its thers
i have a son already who is 2 and 4 months and im 6 days from af had symptoims but they all went so did internet search and sent me to a few threads on here so decided to join!!

so hello!!


----------



## Nimyra

Rainbow Mummy,

Of course you are welcome here. Are you doing at home insemination or using a clinic? The thread started off as tips for at-home insemination but several of us are currently using a clinic. 

Welcome and hope this is your month!
Emily


----------



## rainbow mummy

is anyone still trying or is everyone pregnant now??
im doing it at home im also only 24 and have gotten backlash for wanting to do this at a young age when healthy and could meet someone but dont want to!!


----------



## Nimyra

We are a mixed group but a lot of us are actively trying or waiting to try (read the last few pages of posts and you'll see). There is a great site for/about mothers choosing single motherhood (ChoiceMoms.org) that may have some strategies for dealing with criticism.


----------



## rainbow mummy

thanks hun ill have a look!!
i waited about 3-4 months to start cos i considered everything ive been critisized for but ill still check it out.
thanks for accepting me i hope you can help me and i hope you help you back if i can! x


----------



## Trippymama

Welcome... this is such a great group! I'm on month 2 of trying, but I'm older (35 last week) so it might take me a bit longer. I don't think I have fertility issues, but I'm not sure. My partner and I adopted a sibling group years ago, who are now 6, 10, and 12 so we wanted to wait until they were older. Now we are trying for a baby. Glad you joined us! Good luck.


----------



## rainbow mummy

thanks trippy have been reading back a little to get up to speed!
its great you adopted trippy. im adopted myself but cant imagine adopting for me.
i just hope to fall soon. i do fairy tarot and they suggeted i would be but find it so hard to relax and remain stress free enough for it to work!!
i stress about it not working so it doesnt!!


----------



## jodie4805

hi rainbow mummy. I'm still trying. I'm also single (if you see me say OH on here, I am referring to my sperm donor who is a good friend of mine). I'm 33 & have been single for a very long time & have given up on ever finding a partner.


----------



## rainbow mummy

thats cool jodie! ive not given up but dont want to wait and tbh im looking forward to goign it alone!!


----------



## rosie5637

hi jodie4805 and rainbow mummy!

ooh someone else who's single like me. i have been single a long time too and i'm not sure how much time i have left fertility wise (early menopause in the family). i've been thinking about AI for a little while now but decided a couple of months ago that i'm defo gonna go ahead with it next summer. can't wait!:happydance:

i haven't told anyone yet, only spoke about it on here so i'm not sure what reaction i'm gonna get! don't think it'll be great tbh. 

wishing you lots of luck!:hugs:


----------



## sam#3

welcome rainbow mummy good luck trying i hope it doesnt take you long :) have you found a donor yet?


----------



## LunaBean

Picking the right donor can take aaaaaaages! Took us 2 years to find the first, now we've been through about 10 :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

yer it is hard we keep finding what we think are really ideal ones then they turn into not so ideal!!


----------



## rosie5637

how far in advance would you recommend starting to look for a donor? i aim to start ttc in august 2011, should i be looking now or is that too early?:shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

Now's a good time, its better to know him very well before you start!


----------



## sam#3

we are looking now but wont be ttc yet


----------



## jodie4805

rosie5637 said:


> hi jodie4805 and rainbow mummy!
> 
> ooh someone else who's single like me. i have been single a long time too and i'm not sure how much time i have left fertility wise (early menopause in the family). i've been thinking about AI for a little while now but decided a couple of months ago that i'm defo gonna go ahead with it next summer. can't wait!:happydance:
> 
> i haven't told anyone yet, only spoke about it on here so i'm not sure what reaction i'm gonna get! don't think it'll be great tbh.
> 
> wishing you lots of luck!:hugs:

I told my mom on mothers day & was amazed how well she took it.


----------



## rosie5637

jodie4805 said:


> rosie5637 said:
> 
> 
> hi jodie4805 and rainbow mummy!
> 
> ooh someone else who's single like me. i have been single a long time too and i'm not sure how much time i have left fertility wise (early menopause in the family). i've been thinking about AI for a little while now but decided a couple of months ago that i'm defo gonna go ahead with it next summer. can't wait!:happydance:
> 
> i haven't told anyone yet, only spoke about it on here so i'm not sure what reaction i'm gonna get! don't think it'll be great tbh.
> 
> wishing you lots of luck!:hugs:
> 
> I told my mom on mothers day & was amazed how well she took it.Click to expand...

thats great, gives me hope! i'm due to go on holiday with my mum and son in may so i'm gonna wait til after that to tell her. i don't want there to be any tension when i'm stuck in a caravan with her for a week! need to tell her asap though so she can get used to the idea before i start ttc.


----------



## sam#3

good luck telling them to you all x
i already have 3 kids but we have tested the waters with vikkis mum to see what the reaction would be and just got the 'well its something you have to be really sure about etc etc'
good luck and i hope you all get the good reactions x


----------



## Nimyra

I found my donor rather quickly (within a month) but it depends on a lot of factors - we went with someone we found online (rather than a close friend) and were lucky enough to find a great match out of the 10 guys or so who responded. Bottom line - trust your gut and dont' use someone who you don't feel comfortable with or don't feel like you can trust. :)


----------



## rainbow mummy

hi rosie its great youve finally decided to take the plunge! why are you waiting till next year though?? im so impatient and couldnt wait that long!!
yes i have a donor ive been trying for 6 months already. i found him last may and started trying late september 2009. he is 47 and only donor i found near to me that wanted to help for the right reasons. he is willing to try for as long as it takes which is great.

one donor i found wanted to do it naturally so i said no
another one wanted me to pay for taxis for him to meet me and to pay £10 towards tests he'd already had that someone else had already paid for. if i wanted my own test i could request and pay but would still have to pay him the £10 for previous tests so told him where to go and stop taking advantage of people
another i asked to wait a month for me as was having bloods done and said no cos his wife didnt know he donated!! so i was like ok then!!

my donor has had great sucess in past and tries to help me as much as he can. hes understanding of my situation with regards to my ex and seems very open and honest with me. he even takes time off work to donate to me!!

i really hope doesnt take much longer but more relaxed knowing donor will help for as long as i want. i had all signs going this month: sore boobs, nausea, lots of cervical mucus, and now all gone but still only due period on thursday so although not hopeful trying to stay positive thinking maybe :(

i do fairy tarot too and all readings ive done have been accurate and they said i was pregnant or would be soon. i had a pregnancy dream and only other time ive had one was when pregnant with my son. and asked for a sign of whether i was pregnant or getting period and had a dream got my bfp but beginning to doubt it all and think is all wishful thinking!
someone else said they got same and got bfp a week later but its been a week since cards and dreams and still getting bfns.
when found out with my son wasnt trying and was 5 weeks before tested so just hoping my body hasnt enough hormone for a bfp yet but secretly think period is on way!!!


----------



## rainbow mummy

just wanted to ask girls
how often do you get donation per cycle??
i only get one at the moment right before ovulation as it always seems to fall on a weekend and neither me nor the donor can make weekends??
im planning on travelling to him after next month if not sucessful and getting at least 2 donations per cycle but wondered what your monthly plans were??
thanks x


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls!

Trippy-sorry AF got you. That's the pits. Hugs. Good practice round, sounds like timing was good. Next month!

Lizzie-Congrats! Sticky bean dust for you!

Welcome to Rosie, Sam #3, and Rainbow Mummy! and welcome back Jodie!

My update-had a scan on Friday & RE said follicle was nice and ripe. I initially had one dominant and two smaller but the other two don't look like they are going to do anything. So, on Friday he gave me a trigger shot and did an insemination. I wasn't keen on the timing. I had not had my LH surge yet but based on my follicle size he wanted to do an IUI Friday because he was afraid we could miss it. The hcg shot will make me ovulate in 24-36 hours from the shot. Went back in this am...still had not ovulated so did another IUI. I am really hoping I ovulate within the next few hours (it has been 5 hours since my insemination), I don't feel like I have yet. I would have preferred to do my IUIs today and tomorrow but Dr thought Friday and Saturday were best. I went with what he said, because, well he has been doing this for 26+ years with a really high success rate and I would have been bummed if I missed my O. Any old wives tales for bringing on ovulation? Tonight around 11:30 pm will be 36 hours from my trigger shot so hopefully I will have O'd by then. I go tomorrow morning for a scan to see if I ovulated yet. I probably could do another IUI tomorrow but I just can't afford to spend another $225 after already spending roughly $600 on TTC this month. So...I am going to do an insemination at home with my OH tomorrow as back up. Maybe I will try out that cervical cup gadget I bought a few months back! My donor already agreed to help me out for a third day, bless him. Fingers crossed that I O this afternoon! BTW...my follicle is on my right side, which is the side I have not ovulated from in three months and my ovary is not exactly where it should be. I may have endometriosis on that ovary, not sure as I haven't had a lap since 2006. I just hope that if I do O that my egg can get where it needs to go! I'd be more hopeful and excited if my egg was coming from my left ovary as that is the side I got pregnant from before...but ya never know! I will update in a day or so and let you know if I O'd.

Baby dust~
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

hi Erin!

Doing another at home insemination just to be safe sounds like a great idea - always nice to have the bases covered. Hopefully the egg will make it through okay. Doing some visualization couldn't hurt.

:hugs: Emily


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Rainbow Mummy, Sam, & Rosie! 

Good luck Erin -- sounds like you have a good handle on things and are great with understanding all this! Ha! I hope this is your month!

Lizzie -- How are things going there for you?

I asked Jayden today if he wants Mommy to have a new baby and he replied, "No, not a new *baby*... a new *kid *to play with!" Lol.


----------



## rosie5637

rainbow mummy said:


> hi rosie its great youve finally decided to take the plunge! why are you waiting till next year though?? im so impatient and couldnt wait that long!!
> yes i have a donor ive been trying for 6 months already. i found him last may and started trying late september 2009. he is 47 and only donor i found near to me that wanted to help for the right reasons. he is willing to try for as long as it takes which is great.
> 
> one donor i found wanted to do it naturally so i said no
> another one wanted me to pay for taxis for him to meet me and to pay £10 towards tests he'd already had that someone else had already paid for. if i wanted my own test i could request and pay but would still have to pay him the £10 for previous tests so told him where to go and stop taking advantage of people
> another i asked to wait a month for me as was having bloods done and said no cos his wife didnt know he donated!! so i was like ok then!!
> 
> my donor has had great sucess in past and tries to help me as much as he can. hes understanding of my situation with regards to my ex and seems very open and honest with me. he even takes time off work to donate to me!!
> 
> i really hope doesnt take much longer but more relaxed knowing donor will help for as long as i want. i had all signs going this month: sore boobs, nausea, lots of cervical mucus, and now all gone but still only due period on thursday so although not hopeful trying to stay positive thinking maybe :(
> 
> i do fairy tarot too and all readings ive done have been accurate and they said i was pregnant or would be soon. i had a pregnancy dream and only other time ive had one was when pregnant with my son. and asked for a sign of whether i was pregnant or getting period and had a dream got my bfp but beginning to doubt it all and think is all wishful thinking!
> someone else said they got same and got bfp a week later but its been a week since cards and dreams and still getting bfns.
> when found out with my son wasnt trying and was 5 weeks before tested so just hoping my body hasnt enough hormone for a bfp yet but secretly think period is on way!!!

i'm struggling to wait but i want to be completely debt free and add an extra bedroom to my house for the (hopefully) new arrival! i don't want to be worrying about money or living in a building site with a new baby. so frustrating!:wacko:

i hope i can find a donor like yours, he sounds great.

wishing you a good result this month, lots of baby dust!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Hi All, 

I just wanted to come back and say that I finally got my BPF on the 23rd of Feb! 

Here's what I did this round: 

1. New donor - the other gent became an issue, so we changed over to a new guy. 
2. Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, and did the AI on a "high" day and a "peak" day. 
3. Insead cup with equal parts Conceive Plus to sperm, left in me overnight. 
4. Just prenatal vitamin - no herbs, additional vitamins, or other stuff. 
5. No orgasm, or feet-in-the-air afterward. With the Instead, we insemed in the afternoon during my lunch break at work, and I walked around as normal right after it was inserted. 
6. No alcohol or caffine for at least 3 weeks before AI. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jodie4805

MaybeMomSarah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to come back and say that I finally got my BPF on the 23rd of Feb!
> 
> Here's what I did this round:
> 
> 1. New donor - the other gent became an issue, so we changed over to a new guy.
> 2. Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, and did the AI on a "high" day and a "peak" day.
> 3. Insead cup with equal parts Conceive Plus to sperm, left in me overnight.
> 4. Just prenatal vitamin - no herbs, additional vitamins, or other stuff.
> 5. No orgasm, or feet-in-the-air afterward. With the Instead, we insemed in the afternoon during my lunch break at work, and I walked around as normal right after it was inserted.
> 6. No alcohol or caffine for at least 3 weeks before AI.
> 
> Good luck!!

Congratulations.:happydance: Good to hear that it does work.


----------



## sam#3

congratulations MaybeMomSarah xxx


----------



## rainbow mummy

wow congrats xxx
its nice to know walkign around after doesnt harm chances!! i remembered last night i forgot to use my concieve plsu this month but have used red clover so hoping will have worked anyway yikes!!
also tried not tkaing ym herbs this month but wasnt tgogin to ovulate so had to and plenty have concived on vitex. im just worried cos if i dont get bfp this month it'll be my fifth month on it next month and not sure if thats a good thing??

i understand rosie and at least when you do try you'll be relaxed not worrying about money and room etc. i really want boy so him and jem can share a room but ill see!!
x


----------



## LunaBean

5 months isn't that long in the grand scheme of things, you should only go to your doc for help/tests etc if you've been trying for a year and havnt concieved. I concieved 3 times the past 6 months tho...I just have trouble getting them to stay put!!


----------



## Trippymama

So happy for you! I haven't been on much this weekend, but wow! How exciting. I hope this next month is it for me, but I'm just going to try and relax and not worry. I'm on day 7 now, so I have another week or two before it all starts again. Loved the pictures of your weekend. I still hope we'll get to see each other some day. I'm going to try and figure out how to post pictures. It asks for a url, but I only know how to upload from my computer. Ugh. :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

If you join tinypic.com you can upload them for free, then it gives you the url for the pic and you post it in here!!!

I'm still terrified...everything seems ok tho!!


----------



## rainbow mummy

if youve had 3 mc in 6 months though surely your doctor would refer you to find out why its happening??
someone i know have to take aspirin to help?? worth going as could be something simple thatse easily solved.
i went o my doctors when i had been trying for 5 monthds and just lied saying id been trying for 12 months with jems dad and wasnt sure i was ovulating so they sent me for bloods!
it confirmed i ovulated but if i hadnt ovulated there would have been no point trying for another 7 months to be told this and think what a waste of time! 
id only do this again if i thought wasnt ovulated as it can be matter of time!!

have you considered a protection spell?? may help

i have 4 day till af but pretty certain it will show which is horrid waiiting for!


----------



## LunaBean

I didnt have 3 miscarriages, I had two now I'm pregnant again. I've already been to the doctors, it's just one of thoese things. I'm already taking aspirin and numerous other things, it just seems to be bad luck. I've already had a protection spell cast after the first one, didn't work tho. 

Trippy, get some pix up!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals...my tww began yesterday! Ugghhh! I am 2 dpo today. Ultrasound on Sunday morning verified I ovulated so I am hoping that it was soon enough after my IUI on Saturday morning to do the trick. I guess my Friday morning IUI was kinda wasted, which sucks. I wish Dr's would listen to us more sometimes. Although my Dr swears that washed sperm can live longer than 12-24 hours! Who knows, he has been doing this for a very long time and with lots of success so maybe he knows more than what I find online :) I did also do a vaginal (at home, intracervical) insemination on Sunday morning for back up and used Preseed (since I was on Clomid this month) and put in an Instead cup afterward. You're right Em, better to cover all my bases. Fingers crossed.

Lizzy...I think this is your sticky bean!!!

Trippy: I hope the next week flies by and you can get back to trying! Although, I know that sometimes the week after AF is a nice break from things...drink a glass of wine for me!

MommyTammy: You are strong for waiting...I think I would have gone against Dr's orders and did my own thing! But maybe the meds and waiting will work wonders.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals...my tww began yesterday! Ugghhh! I am 2 dpo today. Ultrasound on Sunday morning verified I ovulated so I am hoping that it was soon enough after my IUI on Saturday morning to do the trick. I guess my Friday morning IUI was kinda wasted, which sucks. I wish Dr's would listen to us more sometimes. Although my Dr swears that washed sperm can live longer than 12-24 hours! Who knows, he has been doing this for a very long time and with lots of success so maybe he knows more than what I find online :) I did also do a vaginal (at home, intracervical) insemination on Sunday morning for back up and used Preseed (since I was on Clomid this month) and put in an Instead cup afterward. You're right Em, better to cover all my bases. Fingers crossed.

Lizzy...I think this is your sticky bean!!!

Trippy: I hope the next week flies by and you can get back to trying! Although, I know that sometimes the week after AF is a nice break from things...drink a glass of wine for me!

MommyTammy: You are strong for waiting...I think I would have gone against Dr's orders and did my own thing! But maybe the meds and waiting will work wonders.


----------



## RainbowMum

Em, I don't really remember but are you bringing your donor along to the clinic for IUI?

How much are they charging you for a second IUI in the same cycle? The one I'm looking at charges $2700 for a stimulated IUI using donor sperm, $1250 for a second IUI in the same cycle. 
Meds and initial consultations not included *ouch*


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Rainbow Mum, I know your post was directed at Em, but I thought I would chime in too. Granted, the initial blood work and tests, and ultrasounds cost more, but for just the IUI procedure itself, my Dr charges $225. An hcg trigger shot is $85, and I pay a co-pay of $20 every time I go for blood work or an ultrasound. (lord knows what this will really cost me after I get the bill and my insurance has paid their part!). Clomid is inexpensive-costs me about $9 per cycle for the generic, but I know that injectibles can cost a lot more, like $1500.


----------



## RainbowMum

^^ Haha, actually it was directed at you, think I got all the usernames mixed up *oops*

My aim is to save up £5000(~$7500) until the start of 2011 when we're going to start TTC. So that should pay for 2 stimulated cycles/almost 3 non stimulated ones.


----------



## Nimyra

Erin, I think you are lucky you aren't working with some huge fertility clinic 'cause I think your costs are below average -- definitely for the ultrasound monitoring it is way more in this area. I hope this is your lucky cycle!!! It sounds like the Saturday IUI and Sunday at home inseminations were well timed though! 

I also am thinking this is going to be Lizzie's sticky bean. **baby dust to everyone!**

I started feeling baby movements a few days ago - it's pretty wild. Another week + 1 day until my anatomy scan.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin-- Thanks, but i have to admit i'm feeling a bit impatient. I finally got up the guts to ask someone i know about being a possible donor. It's the guy i mentioned, an old friend from way back (actually an ex-bf and ironically we are both gay now... go figure!). I emailed him several days ago......... and dead silence. No response from him. So, it's not looking promising! :growlmad:

Looks like i will have to wait until June for the IUI..... and i can only afford one shot at it. :wacko:

Plus i doubt my insulin level is coming down with all this darn easter candy i've been eating! I had lost 5 lbs but now gained 2 lbs back!!!!!

Lizzie & Sarah -- Congrats on your :bfp: 's -- soooo happy for both of you!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

MommyTammy, give it another few days - maybe he is thinking it over. Hope you get good news.


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommy Tammy-I'm with Em, it's a big decision, maybe he is thinking it through. It took my donor a little while to get back in touch with me.

Em-You are right. I think the fertility clinic that I use it reasonably priced...although, I do have a feeling that after my insurance pays what they are willing to pay that I am going to be in a little bit of shock with what I am going to owe for all of the ultrasounds and blood work...I'm guessing well over $1000...but that is for a lot of ultrasounds and a lot of blood work! They will let me pay it a little at a time which is nice.n I am so excited for you to learn the sex of your baby! That is so exciting!!Please keep me posted.

As far as the question someone posed about how many donations to get from a donor, I would suggest two or three if you can (although even more would be great if you have a very willing donor). Three is really ideal so that you can shoot for the day before ovulation, the day of, and the day after. If you can only get two, I would suggest the day before and the day of. If you can only get one, I would probably say the day before ovulation or at least a few hours before. Hope that helps.


----------



## rainbow mummy

hi girls
i agree give your donor time hun hes obviously thinking about pros and cons and may come back with questions for you.

well af due tomorrow and although not had usual overwhelming signs for it coming i feel periody. this will be me entering my 7th month trying with a donor :(
hoping it will happen soon as not sure how much longer this can take.

wow at the costs girls im so glad i dont have to pay all that. im with a 'friend' so only have to pay his travel expenses otheriwse its about £600 for one go here!

i agree about the week before ovulation is a nice break from worrying if af coming and youve got over shock of af turning up again. this next month im gunna try red clover earlier as well as epo. im also gunna try get more exercise and not over indulge just because its easter this weekend. also i may try not worry too much about lying down for 30 mins etc and just rely on cap and staying stress free!!

my problem is not enough to do in my days!! well not anything thats distracting enough!! takes a lot to make me forget about babies!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rainbow Mummy -- Takes alot to get my mind off babies too... lol... every piece of paper in my house has baby names written on it... even junk mail, & my notes from meetings at work...! Ha!


----------



## rainbow mummy

ha me too hun 
af got me day early!! gutted in 7th month now not sure how to keep distracted from it all but desparately need to be or it'll never happen!!
so badly want jem to have a sibling and feel a failure for him not having that


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry the :witch: got you rainbow mummy. I am in my fifth month of ttc and although that is not that long in the grand scheme of things, I do hear you when you talk about feeling like it is never going to happen. 

It is so hard to focus on anything else when one is ttc. For example, I am in my office right now...have plenty of things I could be doing, papers I could be grading, lesson plans I could be writing...etc...but I'd rather be on here and obsess with my gals! Ha!

Was thinking today about IVF...granted I don't necessarily think I need it, at least I hope not anyway, but I got to thinking, how many months will I keep trying before exploring other options? Is there financial assistance for IVF, lord knows I can't afford it out of pocket up front. I'd even consider egg donation to offset some of the costs but the sad part is, at 34, I doubt they'd want my eggs :( I'm not getting any younger, and I don't want my donor to get tired of this and give up on me. Fingers crossed this is my month. I am 4 dpo right now! I'm not sure which is harder the first or second week of the tww. hmph!

Hope everyone has a lovely day...the weather is beautiful in northwest Ohio today, going to be 80 on Friday. woohoo!
EPD


----------



## Nimyra

Erin, You should just start that article about the psychology of TTC -- then you can obsess while also doing your work! :) I'm thinking about writing a personal essay about my ventures in the crazy world of free online sperm donors. I should do this now while the experience is still fresh.

It's good to have a back-up plan and be clear on how long you are willing to try at-home or IUI before moving on. I had it in my mind that'd I'd try for a year at-home before moving on to the next step, but at 28 I had several years still to spare. It might take a while to save up the money so having a baby fund in progress is such a good idea. 

Hope everyone gets good news soon. How are you hanging in there, Lizzie?


----------



## Trippymama

Great idea about the article! You have enough feedback on here to write a book. And, I think most women who are going through this are dealing with a great deal of junk... internally and externally. Well, I'm on day 9 today... about another week and a half and then I'll be back in the seat again. Hope you all are doing well. Hug and love to Lizze.


----------



## EpdTTC

Em,
You are so right...and you know, I think that a qualitative study, an in-depth ethnography of the stories of women who are ttc would be amazing!!! I think that what we are all going through is such an odd, exciting, interesting, heart-breaking, wonderful, horrible process that our voices deserve to be heard. I will really have to give this some thought. I have met so many awesome fellow ttc'ers that I think a lot of women would be willing to share their experiences. It is actually kind of exciting to think about, but then again, I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## EpdTTC

And...you totally should write the piece about the crazy world of free online sperm donors. I have a feeling it would be both informative and comical.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Would love to read your articles and/or stories --- such a crazy process this whole making babies thing is!


----------



## LunaBean

Well beainie is still hanging in there up to now! Hope everyone had a good easter!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Just checking in...

I'm 9/10 dpo right now. I don't know whether to count it as 9 or 10 days post ovulation since I think I ovulated at about 1:00 or 2:00 am on Sunday March 28th. Some days I think this could be the month and some days I don't. I have had a lot of crampy tugging sensations, both in the middle and on each side (even the side I did not ovulate from). Did a cheapie dollar store test yesterday and was BFN. I don't know why I do that to myself. On one hand it just bums be out and makes me lose hope and then on the other hand I just tell myself, oh, well it's too early anyway! WTF! Last time I got a positive on a dollar store cheapie at 8 dpo. But I have to keep telling myself, things were not normal last time. My hcg was 776 at 8 dpo which is totally bizarre. Most women's hcg is barely detectable by a home pregnancy test at 12-14 dpo (it is usually like 25-50) ...I really think I got pregnant with multiples last time...3-4 maybe..and that my body just couldn't handle it. So, I have to remind myself that if I do get pregnant again, it is not going to look like last time. I may not get a positive until 14 dpo...my boobs may not start to hurt until then too...ugh..the two week wait sucks. 

This is my fifth month of trying. Two at home months, one unmedicated IUI, and two IUI's with Clomid. I'm starting to get nervous that if it doesn't happen soon that my donor will give up on me.

Either way, I will know on Friday if I am out this month. I see RE for a beta test at 11:30 am and should have the results a couple of hours later. But...you know I'll torture myself with HPTs until then!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there!
EPD


----------



## LunaBean

I have everything crossed for you! 14dpo is usually when people get a good positive, 10dpo is still quite early! I'm still not getting anything more than squinter lines lol. Good luck for Friday! I hate waiting too, I keep checking for blood every 5 mins!


----------



## RainbowMum

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you :)

We're not even TTC for another what...8-10 months and I'm already havin nightmares how it's all going to work out without having to tell my employers. The job I'm in means I can't just take a couple of hours/half a day off here and there, so no idea how I would make it to any appointments/inseminations on a work day since the latest appointments are at 4:30 and I work until 6:30 :(
I start working at 7:30, so can't even make the earliest appoinments at 8ish


----------



## LunaBean

could you not shedule them at the weekend maybe? or tell ur boss you have a few dental appointments for a root canal or something?!


----------



## Nimyra

I had my 20 week ultrasound today (at 19 weeks). Overall everything looked good except the doc scared the crap out of me by telling me that the baby has a choroid plexus cyst which is not a problem in and of itself (occurs in 1-3% of normal fetuses), however it is a "soft marker" for trisomy 18, a very serious chromosomal abnormality. Basically the risk increases from 1 in 3,000 to 1 in 300. This is according to google - the doc at the hospital (not my normal OBGYN) was scarier - suggesting we could do amnio to find out for certain - which I absolutely refuse to do because there is 3% chance of miscarriage and odd are the baby is healthy anyway. 

Anyway... logically I know that probably the baby is fine and the cyst doesn't mean anything (no other markers were found) - but I'm freaking out a bit anyway... I wish the hospital doc hadn't said anything at all!

Also she said that my placenta is fairly low-lying - it will probably move on its own, (85% of the time it does) but if it doesn't then I'd have to have a C-section.

Probably this is all nothing to worry about - I don't know if this is hard to read about when you are in the 2WW or otherwise focused on the getting pregnant part - but i feel closer to you all then the ladies in 2nd tri.

The good news is that we are having a girl! OH and I were both hoping for a princess. Praying she will be a healthy girl.


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on your baby girl!!!! Thats brilliant news! I wouldnt worry too much about everything else, my sis was told thre was a problem when she was pregnant with my niece and was offered an amnio too and she refused, and she was born perfectly fine! Googling is the worst thing you can do! Im never off the thing lol. Try not to worry too much, these things usually sort themselves out, they just like to give you a heads up just incase!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Em-that is upsetting. I'm sorry that you had to go through that. Sometimes doctors say things so matter of factly and don't think about how it impacts us. I hope that it is nothing to be worried about and that they are just trying to do their job by telling you about the worst possible case scenario and offering you an amnio so that if something should go wrong that you can't come back and say someone should have done offered you one. 

I am so excited for you that you are getting your girl! Funny...I had a feeling about this and I almost sent you a text last week that said, I think you are having a girl! Now, I wish I would have sent it!

I'm losing hope for this cycle. Was really optimistic during the first week of tww, but now that it's getting closer to beta test and AF and I'm not really having any new symptoms, I'm just losing hope and feeling really sad. I feel like it's never gonna happen for me. :(

I'm here if you want to talk. Stay off of the Internet. That's what my docs office told me when I was having my miscarriage. I about drove myself nuts looking stuff up. It was torture.
EPD


----------



## Nimyra

Aw, Erin, it will happen. :hugs: If not this month then soon. Your donor is wonderful and he wont give up on you! It's just really frustrating. Remember some of the women on here tried for over a year before getting their lucky BFP - I hope it won't take that long, but don't give up hope. You are gonna be one terrific mommy. It will happen. 

Thanks for the sympathy. My OBGYN returned my phone call later this afternoon. I <3 her so much! She was so reassuring - she said that while technically what the hospital doc said is true, my risk is probably lower than 1 in 300 'cause of my age. She told me not to worry about it and I've resolved to just put it out of my mind and forget the hospital doc even said anything. It's just hard not to get worked up in the moment. 

She also said that probably my placenta will move, but if not, then a c-section is what it will have to be and there is no sense in stressing about that either. She said I should call back if I find myself worrying more. 

Anyway - must stop the insanity and be stronger than the inner worry monster. My heart and gut is saying that this baby is going to be fine - so that is what I am going to listen to. 

And yeah, I'm thrilled it is going to be a girl! 

hugs to everyone.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em -- Congrats on your baby girl!! I am glad to hear about your pregnancy & baby -- please continue to update us! I enjoy hearing success stories, after all, that's the outcome we are all hoping for on this thread!!!

I think it is wonderful that you are being so positive & optimistic. I wish i had just relaxed & enjoyed my pregnancy more! I worried all the time & was fanatical! I had 14 ultrasounds in total bc i was a nervous wreck! I had opted to have the Quad Screen done & at 17 weeks i was told my son was "at risk" for Down Syndrome. I also decided to not have the amnio, even tho that was the only way to know for sure. I was also too afraid of the chance of miscarriage. They told me he had a 1:17 chance of having DS! But that there is a high rate of false positives with the test! It lead to needless worry for the whole second half of my pregnancy. My son was born perfectly healthy & DOES NOT have DS. 

Do you have any names picked out for your little pink bundle??

Erin, you're not out yet... still rooting for you & keeping my fingers crossed!! Hoping you get your BFP this month! 

Lizzie -- so happy to hear you & baby bean are doing well!!!

I started emailing a guy online who said he is willing to be a donor & have no future involvement. He lives over 2 hours away. My girlfriend thinks it's weird & creepy to meet a stranger from the computer & is not at all supportive. He suggested meeting half way for coffee & getting to know each other first. He is 46... do you think that is too old???


----------



## Nimyra

46 isn't too old! :) then again, my OH is 42 so I'm biased. Meeting for coffee in a public place is a very good idea. I did that before using my donor.


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommy Tammy,
I don't think 46 is too old. Age can have some impact on sperm quality but it certainly doesn't always-just like women and eggs. I'd consider having a semen analysis done if you decide to go with him just so you don't waste any time, yours or his. Before I met my current donor, who ran in my same circle professionally, I talked to a couple of guys online. My mom and OH thought it was a little weird and I know that to most it seems pretty creepy. However, I also know that in talking to them, they were really nice guys, both gay men who wanted to help out a lesbian ttc. If I hadn't experienced talking to them myself, I might think it is creepy but having done it, there are some great men out there. I know that Em will also attest to the fact that their are some creeps out there too so you have to be careful. If your OH isn't willing to go with you to meet him, maybe you should consider taking a friend with you, just for your own comfort and safety. Good luck, I hope it turns out to be a good match!
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

MommyTammy, thanks for sharing the story about your son. I think it was brave of you to hold your ground about the amnio. Yeah, sure, there are some creeps online, but this really isn't any weirder than online dating and everyone does that these days! My online-found donor was terrific! Couldn't have asked for a better experience and all in all it was less potential drama than using a friend and having to educate him about the process and what to expect. I liked that my donor had done all this before and was comfortable with the implications.


----------



## LunaBean

I met all our donors online, and they were fine!!! I didnt reply to weird emails, so whittled out the weirdos lol. Em its great that you're feeling more positive!!!!


----------



## RainbowMum

Lizzie...just out of interest, do you have some good UK based donor sites?


----------



## sam#3

coparent match is one we use


----------



## LunaBean

I used co-parent match too for awhile, but hardly any donors were in my area, and none of them had paid accounts, so couldnt check their mails, so I just posted an ad on Vivastreet, and local classifieds site! Your area should have one!


----------



## RainbowMum

^^ yeah, I'm in London-there should be a few ;-)


----------



## RubyRainbows

My brother's girlfriend was taken from her doc's office by ambulance today... to a hospital that specializes in high risk deliveries! Her blood pressure is very high & lots of swelling. She may have to be delivered this weekend due to preeclampsia. She is only 28 weeks preggo! :cry:


----------



## Nimyra

I hope the baby will be okay! If the hospital specializes in this they probably have great things to help the baby survive if she has to deliver early.


----------



## EpdTTC

So...I had some bright red spotting tonight when I went to the bathroom. Nothing since but I feel like AF is arriving. I have had two days of feeling really down, my typical precursor to AF's arrival. It is a few days early for AF to be here but I have spotted early before and I think my cycles might be shorter now since the mc and the Clomid. I really don't think it is implantation spotting as it was much too bright for that and HPTs have been negative. I'm feeling pretty bummed but not shocked. I've had negative HPTs and am 11/12 dpo today. Plus I just felt like I have had PMS for two days and no pregnancy symptoms to speak of. Had a good cry on the phone with my OH...coming to terms with being out for this month. I'm moving next month, may take a month or so off from trying, at least with IUIs-I may still try at home inseminations. With moving, I just don't have the money for IUIs and in some ways I think I should just move and get settled before resuming hard core trying. Sometimes I wonder if I will get pregnant quicker once I am settled in my new place and life is less stressful-maybe it is better to wait a couple of months until life seems more welcoming for a baby. 

MommyTammy-I sure hope things go well with your brother's OH and that your niece's arrival is safe or delayed. Please keep us posted.

EPD


----------



## jodie4805

MommyTammyPA said:


> My brother's girlfriend was taken from her doc's office by ambulance today... to a hospital that specializes in high risk deliveries! Her blood pressure is very high & lots of swelling. She may have to be delivered this weekend due to preeclampsia. She is only 28 weeks preggo! :cry:

oh no. I hope her & the baby are both okay. Any news? :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls -- No news yet. I'm taking work off tomorrow to drive to the hospital with my mom. Last i heard, they are trying to wait til at least Monday to deliver. I told my brother to text me if there is any new developments. It's currently 3am & i have a pounding headache, can't sleep, & keep checking my cell phone. I tell ya girls -- making babies sure is hard work! So many darn obstacles in the way.

Erin -- Sorry to hear about those pesky AF symptoms. I'm still holding out hope for you, though. Let us know. Good luck with your move. Moving is so stressful! Like you said, maybe once the stressful move is over your baby will be excited to have a pretty new nursery.... and you'll get your BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

So...my hcg was "8" at 12 dpo. The physicians assistant said it is probably due to residual from the trigger shot (which was 14-15 days ago) and that I might just be one of those people that metabolizes it very slowly. She said the doctor said "call her and tell her she is pregnant" and she said "I'm not doing that to her because it could be so many things, hcg trigger shot left over, another mc, slow rising hcg because of a problem, etc. She said she has seen every possible situation though-miscarriages at this stage, residual trigger, and a woman who once had a level of "4" and turned out to be pregnant. I am trying very hard to not have false hope. So, I have to go back tomorrow morning to have it checked again. Chances are that it will be back down to zero, or almost there and will have just been leftover from the trigger shot. Ugh. I hate this roller coaster! I have to keep telling myself that an hcg level of 8 at 12 dpo is pretty darn low and has to be from the trigger shot and that despite the fact that it is out of most women's systems by 7-12 days that I am probably one of the lucky (not) few that metabolizes it slowly. I think it would have just been easier to hear the "you're not pregnant" that I was expecting-especially with the brief red spotting I had on Thursday night and the PMs symptoms-now I'm back in limbo land for another day. No more spotting since and no AF yet, but I am on progesterone suppositories so I think that would keep AF away anyway. I should know for sure tomorrow afternoon. (secretly hoping for a miracle)


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: It's hard waiting and not knowing. Please let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Miracles happen every day, Erin -- Hope you get yours tomorrow!!!!!!! :hugs:


Speaking of miracles -- the docs got my brother's GF's blood pressure back to normal. She still has a great deal of protein in her urine due to preeclampsia. She has made it the desired 48 hours so that the baby could receive the steroid shots to develop her lungs more. But -- at this point she does not have to be delivered ASAP. She will stay in the hospital, closely monitored, until the baby is born. But each day in utero is an added blessing!


----------



## Nimyra

That is wonderful news, MommyTammy! thanks for the update.


----------



## LunaBean

Let us know what happens with the baby Tammy, it's great that shes more stable now, tho my OH was born at 23w6d and is ok! 

Epd, it does sound good! Keep us posted!!!! I hope this is it for you :)

Well as my ticker says, I have another angel baby :( Hcg was only 23 on Friday, shoulda been in the thousands by 6 weeks, and I started cramping really badly and bleeding at 4am this morning, so I'm have a break for the next few months, to get my body sorted, and to give myself some time to think about things. It's almost 12 months now, and being pregnant 3 times in 5 cycles is abit much!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals,

Well...I never thought I would be saying this this month, but I am pregnant:baby:! Very cautiously so...my hcg went up from 8 on Friday at 12 dpo to 20 this am. I am 14dpo today. I am excited that my number more than doubled in 48 hours but also worried a bit as 20 is still kind of a low number for being 14 dpo. Maybe I implanted late...maybe that was the little bit of bleeding I had on Thursday night? I don't know but I am some odd combination of shocked, thrilled, and scared as hell. 

The Dr said it is between me and God or nature of whom ever now. I am supposed to stay on the progesterone suppositories, baby aspirin, and vitamins, of course. He wants me to come back on Friday to have my levels checked again (to see if the pregnancy appears viable-I hate that word), and if things are looking okay, I am going to have to start on a medication-injections, a blood thinner. I don't know if I mentioned this but after my mc they did some tests and discovered I have thrombophilia which means my blood clots easily so I will have to give myself injections-every single day of my pregnancy to improve my chances and to help prevent miscarriage from the thrombophilia. I can't imagine giving myself a shot once, let a lone everyday for 9 months but you will hear no complaining here-I will do whatever it takes! So, all we can do is wait and see!

MommyTammy-I am so glad to hear that your baby niece isn't ready to arrive just yet-you are right, every day is an extra blessing.

Lizzy-my heart breaks for you. I am so scared too and can only imagine what the past five months have been like for you. I hope the break is a healing one and that it leaves your mind and body rested, and ready to try again when you decide the time is right. Lots of love and hugs to you.

Em-thanks for all of your continued support!

Send good energy my way girls, I need all the sticky dust I can gather-
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

:wohoo: Yea Erin!!!!! :wohoo:

I bet you just implanted late - maybe that last minute at home insemination was the one that did the trick! Honestly, I think it is GREAT that they found the clotting problem, giving yourself injections everyday might be a pain, but it is great that there is something they can do for you to help this be your lucky bean. 

I agree with your doc that this is between you and the universe at this point, but I'll be sending you sticky baby dust every day!


----------



## LunaBean

Im so so happy for you!!!! Thats brilliant, I knew it!!!!! :happydance: 

Wish I knew if I have that problem, I take baby aspirin everyday, but havnt had any tests or anything!


----------



## RainbowMum

Yay Erin!

It looks like I'll get to have one go of IUI in December as I'll be able to schedule appointments thanks to a few more days of annual leave I have left for the year.
My gf would prefer if we used a UK clinic but I have been researching clinics in Denmark and the Czech Republic as it seems to be so much cheaper.

I will have to start charting in the summer to be able to predict ovolation in order to book flights and stuff...
Where did everyone buy their basal thermometers and what ovolation pee sticks to you(mostly UK girls) use?
How exciting :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Rainbow Mum!

I am in the US but I just bought my thermometer at the local pharmacy-a Rite Aid I think-it was about $10. My favorite opks are the Clearblue easy digital ones that give you a smiley face. Those always helped me to take the guesswork out of reading the lines. However, with that said, I also used Answer brand cheapies just for comparisons sake. The Clearblue digital ones are a bit expensive-about $25 (at Target) for seven of them but you can buy them on Amazon.com in a larger quantity for cheaper, like a box of 20 for $36 and free shipping. Here is a link: https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Tests-20-Count/dp/B002VLYAOI/ref=pd_sim_hpc_4.

I've been through the IUI process a few times now so I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about the process. Good luck!


----------



## EpdTTC

PS

Rainbow Mum-if you don't have it already, this book is the absolute lesbian bible for TTC
https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Guide-Lesbian-Conception-Pregnancy/dp/1555839401


----------



## EpdTTC

Lizzie-
Here is a website with a lot of good info and tips re: clotting disorders. It has info (such as foods to eat etc.) that can help women that are not diagnosed.

https://www.fvleiden.org/publications/midwife.html


----------



## Trippymama

Okay, I have a question.... does Pre-Seed help if you don't have enough cervical mucus? I've noticed that about four or five days prior to ovulation I have plenty but as ovulation nears (according to OPK), I dry up. Maybe from stress... I don't know. So yesterday I used Pre-Seed for the first time during my insemination, but I don't know if this will help or not. Do any of you have similar experiences? Trippy :)


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks Epd!! I've bookmarked that page!!! 

Trippy, yeah Preseed helps, I dont use it tho, I use real eggwhites instead, much cheaper!!! Are you taking evening primrose oil? I take 1000mg from the day AF goes, until the day I ov, gives plenty of ewcm! Dont take it after ov tho!


----------



## EpdTTC

I used Pre-Seed for the very first time this last cycle when I did the one day of at-home insemination. I don't know if I got my BFP from the IUI or the at-home though. I do know a lot of women that have said they got their BFP when they used egg whites, pre-seed or conceive plus which are all essentially supposed to do the same thing.


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Ladies

I anyone still on this thread?
thanks
J x


----------



## sam#3

Huge huge huge congratualtions erin, sending lots of sticky dust, hope and wishes for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Trippymama

I'm really stressing about my lack of cervical mucus. There's just none there. None. And today/tomorrow is when the computer says I should be ovulating. What the heck? Can that be right?


----------



## Nimyra

Hey Trippy... I don't know, but I do think using the preseed or egg whites or something like that will help. Are you also tracking your temps? That could make a nice 3rd way to confirm that you are timing ovulation correctly.


----------



## Trippymama

No I haven't checked temps this month, but I should track my temps next month, because this the second month in a row that this has happened. The computer says I'm ovulating on day 21 or so, but I have all the signs on days 16-18. I'm not sure what that means. Then I just dry up completely from day 19 on. Ugh. I'm going to use the pre-seed oil again today, but I'm worried now that I've missed my window. However last month when I felt the same way, my period started on day 35, so there's little possibility that it could have really been on day 17-18. I dunno.


----------



## LunaBean

def use preseed or eggwhites!!!


----------



## sam#3

i think we may have found our donor!!! :) 
weve been chatting to a few guys and there is one that we have clicked really well with. we can talk to him for ages and we can have a laugh with him, he seems really honest and will talk about any of our worries etc with him.
he is mixed race with mixed origins and vikki has got blonde hair and blue eyes. we're both excited about it :)


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Sam! That is so exciting! when are you planning to start?


----------



## sam#3

i dont know we are just talking about that now actually!!! ive been on to that fertility friend site to try and work out ov days from cycle and we got some ov kits too so maybe in a couple of months - probably in the summer


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Sam! If you are anything like me, you will end up starting to try sooner now that you have found your donor! I wasn't planning to start until January but I found my donor in October and began immediately the next month! Good luck! I thought a mixed race donor as well, I think people of mixed races are very beautiful.

Trippymama-definitely use the preseed again. Also, are you using OPKs at all? I really like the digital clearblue easy ones and there is no room for misinterpretation with the smiley face-you either are having your LH surge or you're not-no lines to read. I wouldn't rely on a computer to tell you when you are going to ovulate-go with your intuition and gut feeling, and-definitely check temps, CM, cervical position and feel, OPKs, sex drive, and consider getting a saliva microscope. I have one-it was only about $20-25 and it is another good indicator of impending ovulation. I also borrowed Em_Maryland's Ov watch-I used it the first time I got pregnant and it was really helpful (BTW Em, if all goes well with this little bean, I will send it back to you soon!). I would definitely consider charting if you don't get your BFP this cycle. Do you have the Brill book? It is a Godsend-a wealth of info.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- What wonderful news! I KNEW it! I had a really good feeling about this month for you!!!!!!! :happydance:

Sam -- Congrats on finding a donor you connect with! You are half-way there now!!!!! 

One of my clients was talking to me today about the possibility of putting her baby up for adoption now that her girlfriend broke up with her -- i wanted to scream, "I want your baby!" Of course i didn't -- but it's so tempting!!!!! I know that wouldn't be allowed tho, due to boundaries & stuff. Plus she isn't very stable & would probably change her mind anyhow. Just so frustrating!

Lizzie -- i am so sorry about the loss of your 3rd angel baby. My heart goes out to you. I really hope your doctor will send you for testing to find out what is going on. It's just so unfair. :hugs:

My brother's baby was born this morning at 6:15am. She is 2 lbs 8 oz. She is doing well -- but will have a long road ahead of her. This whole situation has been so unexpected. You never know what life has in store for you. I am taking a half day at work tomorrow & driving out to see her. My brother's OH is still having a very difficult time getting her blood pressure lowered. So scary!


----------



## RubyRainbows

double post


----------



## Trippymama

Well, I'm finished with this month's cycle. I inseminated three times, used the Pre-Seed the last two, and the "computer" that I refer to is actually an OPK.. the Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor. It's supposed to be the best on the market because it measures your estrogen levels as well as the LH surge, so I inseminated every 36 hours like the doc suggested. I hope it works! 

So, this is month number three. I hope that my donor does not get tired of doing this. Now I just have two weeks of waiting with the worry that it didn't work again. I just wish something could tell us why. Why doesn't it work when everything seems to be timed/done precisely? Lizzie, I've been thinking about you so much lately. There's got to be something that can help you overcome these short pregnancies. It's clear that you are going to be a wonderful mother with your red sling. :)

I love this forum. Thanks for the advice about the CM. Now I seem to have some, but it's probably leftover Pre-Seed. That stuff is worth every penny of the money. I love it!


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck!!! I'm sure your donor wont give up! 

I'm gona hafta stop baby buying things, I have alot of things in the nursery already, and I just end up using it for the babies I looks after lol. At least I have an excuse to buy more then!


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommy Tammy-Thanks! I am nervous considering that things didn't go so well last time, but I am just hoping that last time was a totally different scenario and that this time will be successful. I do have a better feeling about things this time-I don't know if that is just wishful thinking or intuition, but I have to think positive! No point in stressing out my little bean. Welcome to your brand new baby niece. I am glad she is doing well. I hope that things continue to go well for her and your brother and OH. That is very scary about her blood pressure. I hope they are able to be more aggressive in getting it under control now that the baby is here.

Trippy-Sounds like you did everything right this cycle! Glad to hear you are using the CBFM-I have heard good things about them. The pre-seed seems to be good stuff, a lot of people swear by it. The not knowing why it doesn't work some months is very frustrating, but it is just one of those things we will NEVER know, which is so so frustrating, especially for a type A like me! Sending you calm energy and baby vibes in your tww. Waiting is the hardest part.

Lizzie-no harm in buying baby stuff. I believe that you will have your little one and you are gonna need all of that stuff! Are your doctors willing to do some more tests now considering all that you have been through? i really do think they could find an answer to this issue and that things can be done to prevent mc in the future. It is amazing how different the health care systems are...it is fabulous that you guys have free health care-that would really help people in the US...but also, in the US, if a woman had two miscarriages and she was trying to prevent a third, and the doctor wouldn't see her and order tests and she miscarried again...that doctor would have his reputation ruined and would be sued to high hell. Both good and bad. It just makes me mad, I want them to do more for you!

Anyway...me and little bean seem to be doing well. I took a digital clearblue test yesterday and it said "pregnant". Yay! I am hoping that means that my hcg level is increasing because I don't know if the 20 that I had on Sunday would have been enough to give me a positive on one of those. I know I am corny but I will attach the pic to share with you guys. It made me smile to see it "in writing" so to speak!
 



Attached Files:







SNC01774.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18









SNC01776.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Trippymama

So cool.... Epd 

I hope my turn is coming soon. You'll be fine... :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

There it is Erin! "Pregnant" -- Looks good!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

So I know I've said just about a million times that I adore my OBGYN... but I'm thinking about changing practices to a midwife/birthing center. Ever since my ultrasound and the news about maybe needing a c-section, I've been doing a ton of research about hospital policies and birthing practices. I am so happy with the prenatal care I've received from my Dr. but I really want to try to have an unmedicated and am super nervous about being pressured to take pitocin and winding up with an emergency c-section. I'm also concerned that in the case of a c-section the hospital staff would take the baby away and I'd have to fight to keep the baby with me during recovery. 

I found out yesterday that my insurance WILL cover care if I get a referral to a birthing center/MW practice (linked to a different hospital) about 40 minutes away. I could still have a hospital birth (at a different hospital with slightly better policies) under the care of one of the MWs or opt for a birthing center birth if everything looks promising.

I have an appointment on Thursday with my OBGYN and plan to discuss my long list of requests/concerns about the hospital and its policies and talk to her about my thoughts about switching to the other practice. I just don't want to have to fight tooth and nail to have the birth experience i want.

I really never thought I'd be saying I want an unmedicated birth - I thought getting an epidural was a no-brainer... but as I'm learning more my feelings have changed. What a crazy journey this is.

My head is swimming with all of this. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Trippymama

Just waiting.... and waiting and waiting. Ummmmmm... more waiting.


----------



## EpdTTC

Em-
I think that you should make an appointment at the birth center that you are interested in and talk with a midwife there and talk to your doctor about your list of concerns and questions. I would do both before making your decision. I know that you love your OB but if you feel like your birth plan is going to possibly be compromised because of the facility that she works with then it is totally your right to make changes. Even if your birth plan doesn't go as planned and you decide to make changes at the last minute, I still think that you have the right to plan it as close to what you desire as possible.

You are a braver woman than I-I will probably go for the epidural! Unless of course you can sell me otherwise-and I'm sure you can! :)

I hope things go well with your conversation with your Dr today. I know you really love her so I am hoping that she can accommodate your birth plan!
Erin


----------



## LunaBean

Epd, digitals usually pick up over 50 hcg, so Im sure your levels are brilliant!!! :) I'm excited for you!!!!

Em, it's great that you can change, I thought I wanted an unmedicated birth, but after the agony of 3 miscarriages, the most recent being the most painful, I dont think I'd be able to take it, and may opt for everything! 

Trippy, when can you test? We're gona need an actual rainbow mummies forum, Ive emailed mods about one, but no reply!


----------



## Trippymama

Well, I'm likely 3 dpo right now so not for some time, and I never test until after my period, because it always comes on day 35. I think I did everything right this month, including the preseed, but who knows? How are you? Are you still thinking you are going to wait until July to try again? :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for the encouragement Lizzie. I hope you are right. I go tomorrow morning to have my levels checked. I am so scared. It is hard to do or think about anything else....and I am at work with a stack of papers to grade. I should know by the afternoon if my bean is looking sticky or not. I wonder if I will sleep at all tonight!


----------



## RainbowMum

Lizzie I agree about the Rainbow Mummy Forum! I registered with another site just because they have one...

I picked up a BabyNames book and another Pregnancy book at the charity shop today because they were cheap...I had the 2 little ones I look after with me and the girl at the till said "you're expecting another one?" LOL
Then congratulated me and I didn't have the heart to say that I wasn't in fact pregnant ;-)

Bought some digital ovulation tests and some cheapo ones on ebay today as I haven't actually got a clue when/if I'm ovulating.

Was going to get 'Taking Charge Of Your Fertilty' from the library today but they didn't have any on the shelf and I'm on the waiting list(!)
I've requested 4 parenting books and looks like they're going to send me a card in the post when the books are ready for collection...I don't want the people I live with(my employers) know that I'm planning on having a baby anytime soon. *grrr*


----------



## Nimyra

RainbowMum, I'm sure your employers would just think you are getting advice on how to be a better caregiver to their kids - people tend to think of themselves first. If not, its a good excuse ;)

Lizzie, I know I wont really know what I want until I'm there and I'm trying to be flexible.

That said, I am certain on a several big things: I do not want to be induced/take pitocin/oxytocin, I don't want my labor rushed by docs, I want to avoid a C-Section unless in dire emergency (and not just 'cause labor is slow), if I had to have a c-section I want them to sew me back up in layers - this is important if you plan on getting pregnant again - but not all docs default to this, I do not want an episotomy - I'd rather tear (or hopefully not), and finally, I don't want them wisking the baby off right away (or at all).

My doc is so great - I cried a bunch and my appt lasted probably 45 minutes - and she took lots of time to answer my questions. I was honestly impressed with her responses. She said they def. stitch c-sections in layers most of the time, that she'll wait as long as I want to clamp/cut the umbilical cord (if you wait until it stops pulsing this allows baby to get some of her blood back), that she won't rush the delivery of the placenta, that her practice has no time limits on labor or phases of labor, that she'll work with me on the (in my opinion very cruel) no food/anything other than clear liquids policy, that they almost never do episiotomies, and that she advocates for the nurses to leave baby with mom. She also said I'd be allowed to labor without IV/heplock if I agreed to the risks. In general it seems that she is part of a pretty enlightened mom-focused practice. She couldn't guarantee things having to do with the baby because she won't have any authority... but she got me some names of people at the hospital to call and they said they'd try to work with me if I didn't want the baby taken away to the nursery. I'm still nervous about that part - but my doctor did say that if something happened I wasn't happy about I could call her (or the doc on call) and they'd advocate for me. 

She encouraged me to check out the birthing center (which I did last night). The birthing center is really nice, by the way - I like that they have big tubs for laboring in (the buoyancy makes contractions less painful), but didn't get a strong read one way or the other about the midwife who led the tour. I might feel safer being the hospital - but I might also have to fight more to get what I want. 

I do feel reassured that the doctors in my practice would listen to me/respect my labor plan/ and advocate for me. It's a hard one. I'm just giving myself time now to let the information settle and see how I feel after a few days or a week. 

Erin, send me a text tomorrow afternoon with the good news (because it will be good news). 

Love and Baby Dust and/or Sticky Bean Dust to all!


----------



## Nimyra

Oh, in other exciting news, I am now officially the heaviest I have ever been in my life. But my weight gain appears to be on track so it's all good. ;)


----------



## RainbowMum

Em_Maryland said:


> RainbowMum, I'm sure your employers would just think you are getting advice on how to be a better caregiver to their kids - people tend to think of themselves first. If not, its a good excuse ;)

Unfortunately they were 2 'lesbian pregnancy' books and 'taking charge of your fertility'
I'm not even sure they know I'm gay :haha: 

Your birthplan sounds well thought through and sounds like your doctor is really great and listens to what you have to say.
I have yet to bring up TTC with my GP, only the nurse knows my partner is female because she asked some questions before a recent smear.


----------



## Nimyra

RainbowMum, yeah, I guess that is a different matter. :) So you live with your employer? That must be tough sometimes. Are you in the UK or somewhere else?


----------



## LunaBean

Epd, any news?!


----------



## EpdTTC

Bad news I'm afraid. I don't even know what to say. I am sick with sadness.

The good news, if you can call it that at this point is that my hcg went up to 175-it more than doubled every 48 hours since Sunday. I was so focused on hcg that I didn't even worry about anything else. Sadly, as it turns out my progesterone dropped from 13 on Sunday to only 3 today. Considering the fact that I am already (and have been since ovulation) on progesterone suppositories-this is extremely low and carries with it a very poor prognosis. My doctor said I will more than likely miscarry. He said I can stay on the progesterone and have my levels rechecked on Sunday and then probably one day next week, but that I should not get my hopes up and that most of the time a pregnancy with a progesterone level under 10 ends in miscarriage. 

I don't know why this is happening to me again. My Dr said that assuming this ends in a loss, that I will have had two losses with my donor and may want to consider having genetic testing done on him. Perhaps it is something with his sperm or the combination of the two of us together. Seeing as though my insurance will not cover thousands of dollars worth of genetic tests for my donor, that is probably not going to happen. I don't know what I will do. I don't want to keep using the same donor if it is only going to result in repeated miscarriages but I can't afford genetic testing. I hate to find a new donor because my donor is damn near perfect. I could switch donors and still end up in the same boat again. I fear that all of my eggs are bad or that there is something wrong and I will never be able to carry a baby to term. BTW-my doctor said that the reason for my low progesterone this pregnancy is NOT because of a progesterone problem but rather because the pregnancy is not viable (in other words the embryo likely has something wrong with it) and as a result it is not sending the proper message to my corpus luteum to make progesterone. I guess it's like my body knows something is wrong so it is not creating the progesterone to support a pregnancy that I guess should not be supported. I don't know. I won't pretend I understand anything at this point but I will say that I am feeling very hopeless right now. Only a miracle will save my little bean-which is really sad to me, especially with the increasing levels of hcg-it's like I feel like he/she is trying to hang on in there. It also sucks because I have pregnancy symptoms-very tired, thirsty, queasy, and have heartburn. I don't know if things will happen quickly or if hcg will continue to rise for a while. Dr said that another possibility is that it is ectopic. Ugh. I guess I will likely know more by this time next week, but as of now, it looks like I am waiting to miscarry.
Horribly broken hearted,
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

:cry: I'm so sorry, Erin. We're here for you.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin, so sorry to hear this... big hugs.... :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Quick update...started having some cramping early this morning...some brownish spotting (looks like old gunk and some thick egg white cervical mucus) so I called my doc and he wanted me to come in. Did an ultrasound-too early to see anything. Took blood. My hcg went up from 175 yesterday to 252 today. Progesterone was 4. He still thinks I am going to miscarry and said I could stop taking the progesterone suppositories. I feel bad stopping them...I know I will likely still miscarry, I don't think I am disillusioned or anything but the hcg is doubling like it should and I feel like my little bean is holding on for dear life. I have to have my levels checked again on Tuesday to see if they are going down yet or still going up. Ectopic is still a possibility too I suppose. It is really hard to be pregnant and feel more pregnancy symptoms as hcg goes up and know that it is just a matter of time before I miscarry. It is so hard to get my work done right now. Just wanted to share. I welcome any thoughts...thanks for all of your support and for listening.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin... my heart breaks just reading your last few posts. I am so sorry you are going through this. Your little bean sure is a fighter! I think i would continue taking the progesterone, there's no harm in taking it right?? I'm not a doctor & i can't even pretend to sound like i have valuable information about this whole situation... but i am a firm believer in miracles & stranger things have happened! I hope you get more answers by Tuesday. How are things today? Please PM me if you need to talk, or vent, or just need a shoulder! Lots of hugs! ~ Tammy.


----------



## LunaBean

Im so so sorry hun...personally, if you have enough, Id keep taking the suppositories, just incase!! I never trust doctors anymore. It may or may not be something to do with the donor, my 3 losses have been with 3 different guys, so I know it's a problem with me. Also, the brownish spotting could be from baby getting sug, its coomon up to 6 weeks, Id only worry if it's red, or your in alot of pain. Being in limbo was the worst part for me, not knowing what was gona happen, my baby must have only just detached itself the day I went for my scan :( I never did get my progesterone checked, the silly nurse forgot to write it on the form! Your levels are also going up which is great, tell that beanie to hang in there!!!

Tammy, OMG! Your niece is gorggeeeeee!!! Tiny cute wee thing!!! 29 weeks is good, they gave her steriods etc for her lungs didnt they? Hope she's doin ok!


----------



## sam#3

So sorry you are going through this erin im staying positive for you and hoping for a miracle.
Good luck over the next couple of days - keeping my fingers crossed for you for tuesday xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Mild cramps today...starting to have more reddish spotting...I think it is starting to happen. :( Will be interesting to see if my numbers have started to go down on Tuesday. I'm guessing they will. At this point, if it is going to happen (and it looks like it is)-I just want it to be over. I am getting ready to leave my GF's house in a couple of hours-I live two hours away from her and most of my friends and family and live with my cold, miserable ex who doesn't even know I am pregnant. I fear being scared and in pain, miscarrying by myself-which is very likely the way it will play out. I have to teach tomorrow so I am really hoping to be able to get through the day-it's the last week of classes-finals are next week.

I am thinking of taking a break for a month or so to let my body (and heart) heal, get moved (I am moving next month out of the house I own with my ex and moving to the town where my girlfriend lives and mom is only 20 minutes away instead of two hours), and maybe using frozen donor sperm next time to see if I have different results. At least if it happens again, I know it is me and not my donor. I am also going to have genetic testing done on myself to check for chromosomal abnormalities, just in case. Hopefully my insurance will cover it. The semester is over May 1st so then I will be off for almost 4 months (aside from teaching online-I won't have to make the long 2 hour commute to work) and will live in the same town as my GF and only 20 minutes from my Dr, instead of two hours. Maybe life will look better in a couple of months and it will be calmer and a better time to try. I don't know...I feel like I am rambling. I have thought a lot about you lately Lizzie and I think now more than ever I have a better understanding of all of the pain you have been through lately. This will be my second mc in three months. It is hard not to feel defective and hopeless.

I keep pondering, which is worse, not getting pregnant or being able to get pregnant but miscarrying and worrying that I will never be able to carry? This has got to be the most stressful shit ever. Some days, It is amazing that I go to work and function as a professional.

Hope things are going well for those in the 2ww. I'll keep you gals posted on how things progress over the next couple of days. Thanks for letting me vent and thanks for your continued support and encouragement. I love this thread. It is my favorite on bnb.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Lizzie! Baby Gianna was born at 28 weeks & yes the docs were happy to have gotten in at least 48 hours of steroid shots before she had to be delivered. She is doing well! My brother & his OH are able to change her diapers & they have even gotten to hold her once! She weighed 2 lbs 8 oz at birth & has gained 2 more ounces now! She is so teeny tiny! It will be a long, long road before she is home... but thank God she is thriving! Her mommy is still very sick & has not yet been discharged from the hospital. They are having a very difficult time regulating her blood pressure, which continues to be very high. Us moms & mommys-to-be sure go thru alot to make babies! It's no wonder only women carry children -- men couldn't handle all this!!!!! Ha!

Erin -- You are in my thoughts!


----------



## sam#3

Thinking of you erin, youve been in my thoughts all day x


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Sam and MommyTammy. It's sweet that you are thinking of me. I swear I tell you gals more than I tell the people I physically see and speak to on a daily basis. You just "get it" more.

I should know something more in a couple of hours. Mild bleeding, more red but still not full force like AF-just a quarter size on a pad is the most I've had for the past 2-3 days. Had some bad pain on my drive to work though...it seemed more on my right side than in the middle...made me worried with the possibility of ectopic and all. I called my Dr and let him know and he suggested that I get my blood drawn at the local hospital in the town where I work, instead of waiting til tomorrow. If my hcg is going down (or not going up like it was) then I am probably having a "simple miscarriage" (yeah, cuz this is all just so simple!:dohh:) and if my number is still going up then it may more likely be ectopic. At this point, he doesn't even throw in the possibility that things could end up ok. Realistically I know that but it's still a hard reality.

I will likely be in the middle of teaching when they call with my results. It will kill me to wait until the end of class to check my phone. I'll let you gals know when I know something more.
I am so tired. :sleep: And doing lots of bad stress eating :pizza:

Hey...my Dr's office just called...my number went down from 252 on Saturday to 215 today. It's happening. :nope:

Time to get through it...and dust myself off.
EPD


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: glad you have some answers at least... Will keep you in my thoughts today and for the next couple of days. Good luck getting through class.


----------



## RubyRainbows

:nope: So sorry Erin!


----------



## LunaBean

I'm so so sorry hun :( I really hope you get some answers, I still havn't been to my doctor yet, I can't face it :( It's always harder when you have more than one, one can be put down as a 'one off'...the 2nd you start getting worried, and after 3 you start thinking 'wat the hells goin on??' It's sooo stressfulllll and I hate it


----------



## sam#3

Oh erin im so sorry for your loss hun.
I know it wil be hard but we are all here for you if u need to talk or shout or rant or cry etc xxxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

So the old friend who i emailed about being a donor never replied to my email.... or my follow up email. Nothing. Silence. And it's been a few weeks now. Another possible donor (a stranger) i was talking to online.... said he is having some medical issues so now would not be a good time. And a different guy who i have been talking with (lives locally, 30 years old, easy to talk to, good looking), who seemed very promising, just asked me thru IM if i would like to see a picture of his penis. I GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## rosie5637

MommyTammyPA said:


> So the old friend who i emailed about being a donor never replied to my email.... or my follow up email. Nothing. Silence. And it's been a few weeks now. Another possible donor (a stranger) i was talking to online.... said he is having some medical issues so now would not be a good time. And a different guy who i have been talking with (lives locally, 30 years old, easy to talk to, good looking), who seemed very promising, just asked me thru IM if i would like to see a picture of his penis. I GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:[/QUOT
> 
> OMG! i've got all this to come next year, hope i don't have too much hassle.
> 
> good luck in finding the perfect donor, i'm sure there is someone out there:hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Rosie -- so frustrating!!

Lizzie -- is that a new tattoo that you got??


----------



## RainbowMum

eugh, Tammy...sorry you're having a hard time finding the right donor :(

I just realised something...I ordered a pack of digital ovulation tests from the US(as it was a lot cheaper even with postage) and they'll probably arrive this weekend. Unfortunately everything has to be declared on the customs sticker and the seller didn't seem too bright so I'm almost certain he declared/labelled it as 'ovulation tests' instead of something vague like 'diagnostics' or whatever...my boss(I live with them) is home tomorrow and Saturday and usually is home when the mail arrives so she's likely to see it *sigh*
Not sure what I'll say if she asks me about it, I mean I've not been working here long and don't want her to think I'm going to get pregnant tomorrow or something. Maybe I'll just tell her the truth and say that I want to have a baby sometime in the future and was just curious if I'm ovulating at all/when....
*sigh*


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, MommyTammy. How frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Rainbowmum, it'll just say 'medical' on them usually, thats what mines say! 

Tammy, yeah I got it yesterday :)

https://i41.tinypic.com/qp45qh.jpg


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy-Ugh! That makes me want to scream. Why would a potential sperm donor who I'm assuming knows you need a sperm donor because you aren't really that into penises, think that you would want to see his penis??? I think it is because deep down all men think the world wants to see their penises! 

Lizzie-I love your tattoo. What a sweet, sweet way to honor your little angels. I might have to think about doing something similar.


----------



## RainbowMum

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Rainbowmum, it'll just say 'medical' on them usually, thats what mines say!

Unfortunately this seller wasn't that clever :(

He just messaged me saying he labelled it 'clearblue test sticks' :wacko:
So I'm on postman watch, though I'm now hoping this whole vulcano business delays the parcel by a few days as he sent it on the 16th

Also knowing my luck he put $30(it's for 20 digital tests) on it and I'm going to end up paying customs ;-)


----------



## Zuzana

Hello everyone!:) We are a same sex couple and are WTT early 2011 via home insemination using donor sperm (known or unknown donor is yet to be decided).
Off to catch up with at least with some of the thread:D
xx


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Zuzana! 

There are a lot of good tips in the early pages - technical things like how to time insemination and what methods each of us used.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin, i hate penises! Lol. I certainly have no desire to see his! He *seemed* normal our first several conversations!! :dohh: Apparently, he doesn't realize i'm only interested in his :spermy:

Lizzie -- your tattoo is so sweet. I may have to steal that idea as well. I try not to think about it, but having lost Jayden's twin early on in my pregnancy was devastating....

Vicki is getting a tattoo tomorrow of our son's name, Jayden. I love tattoos!

Hi Zuzana -- welcome!!!! :wave:


----------



## Nimyra

After a lot of internal struggle, I've decided that OH and I need to tell our families that this baby was donor conceived. Currently only my Mom and one of my sisters knows. We decided not to tell others yet because we didn't want them to reject the baby or not treat her like a proper family member, but I feel like a liar every time someone makes a comment about how the baby will inherit various traits from OH. I feel like I'm being secretive and dishonest and acting like this is shameful and I really want my daughter to grow up knowing that there is no wrong way to make a family. I'm realizing I need to deal with these feelings and my lingering feelings about having had to use a donor before she comes, not after. 

OH and I talked and he is still nervous about telling his father and sister but agreed that we could go ahead and tell his kids (my step-kids) who are 15 and 17 and his mom and my dad. It's a start and I'm grateful to him for understanding and respecting my feelings. 

I have the kids up this weekend and will try to broach the subject.


----------



## Eskimobabys

sm1x09x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if it is the same thing but I am a surrogate and we did home inseminations for 3 cycles and got lucky on the 3rd try. Good luck :)

so its your egg and the other womens husband's sperm???


----------



## Eskimobabys

Em_Maryland said:


> After a lot of internal struggle, I've decided that OH and I need to tell our families that this baby was donor conceived. Currently only my Mom and one of my sisters knows. We decided not to tell others yet because we didn't want them to reject the baby or not treat her like a proper family member, but I feel like a liar every time someone makes a comment about how the baby will inherit various traits from OH. I feel like I'm being secretive and dishonest and acting like this is shameful and I really want my daughter to grow up knowing that there is no wrong way to make a family. I'm realizing I need to deal with these feelings and my lingering feelings about having had to use a donor before she comes, not after.
> 
> OH and I talked and he is still nervous about telling his father and sister but agreed that we could go ahead and tell his kids (my step-kids) who are 15 and 17 and his mom and my dad. It's a start and I'm grateful to him for understanding and respecting my feelings.
> 
> I have the kids up this weekend and will try to broach the subject.

so he has two bio kids already? but he couldn't have a bio kid with you may i ask y? i hope all goes well with tell his family! i hope they accept her im sure they will!


----------



## Nimyra

He had a vasectomy many years ago after his kids were born and went through two unsuccessful reversal surgeries. All this happened before we met - he thought he was fertile after the 2nd surgery but was wrong (or the scar tissue built up over time). The situation is unfortunate but not terribly uncommon.


----------



## Zuzana

Em_Maryland said:


> Welcome Zuzana!
> 
> There are a lot of good tips in the early pages - technical things like how to time insemination and what methods each of us used.

Hiya, thank you! I am only on page 8, as I didn't have much time yest.:haha: I do know a lot already, as I've been looking into this for a couple of years already, as I always knew, this is not something to be taken lightly and not as easy as it is for (some) of the straight couples who have unlimited supply of baby juice:D Off to read more-learn more:happydance:
Glad I have found this thread!:flower:
xxx


----------



## Zuzana

MommyTammy thank you!:winkwink:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Em_Maryland said:


> He had a vasectomy many years ago after his kids were born and went through two unsuccessful reversal surgeries. All this happened before we met - he thought he was fertile after the 2nd surgery but was wrong (or the scar tissue built up over time). The situation is unfortunate but not terribly uncommon.

thats so sad :(


----------



## LunaBean

This is my angry face :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Becauseeee I just had a positive OPK, and I'm taking abreak, grr!! Sod's law!!! I didn't even get a positive last month and still got pregnant, now I have great lines today,and no donor of course! Well, I was secretly gona get the donor up, but he's out of town :( Boo :( I havnt been temping or anything, just had lotsssss of ewcm, an thought Id beter chart it so my FF chart doesnt get messed up for when I start again

https://i39.tinypic.com/282qjae.jpg


----------



## Glass913

Hey everyone! My wife and I are new to this forum. We bought donor sperm and had it shipped to our home, assuming I would ovulate sometime at the beginning of the week (CD 12-13). But I never got a positive reading from our OPKs. We inseminated last night for our first time on CD16 because it was the last day that our vial would stay frozen. Insemination took place at 11pm (used cervical cup w tube method), kept it in until 630am.Today we tested again for the heck of it and we got a positive reading. :wacko:

We'd like to hear what you ladies think. Do you think we may have inseminated too early? We're concerned because we've read frozen sperm does not live as long as fresh sperm. 

Hope to hear from you!
G and S


----------



## Nimyra

I think you still have a good shot of it working. Most of us recommend using a second method to predict ovulation (like temping) so that you'll have as good of a guess as possible month to month. It's hard with frozen sperm... you had to use it before it thawed, so all you can do is hope for the best and if it doesn't work this month, maybe next month will be the one.

Is there a sperm bank closer to you so you can just pick up the sample when you are ready to use it?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Glass! All you can do is hope for the best... keep your fingers crossed... & pray for a bit of baby dust! I learned the hard way that it really does defrost when they say it will! Mine defrosted day 5! Grrr.... 

Have you been charting & temping?


----------



## Trippymama

Hey all! So, Aunt Flo is now a day late but I am terrified to test. I'm overanalyzing every part of my body and its tenderness/feelings. Ugh. It's so hard to hope this much about something. Just wanted to say hello. :)


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Trippy!


----------



## Trippymama

Ugh... Aunt Flo got me just as soon as I typed the post. She came a day late just to taunt me. On to month 4. Thanks Em...


----------



## Trippymama

Has anyone tested sperm at home for quality/motility? My donor friend is willing to have his sperm tested but our doc wants three more months of trying first. Any thoughts? I'm 35 so on month 3 I'm ready to take control of the situation.


----------



## LunaBean

Id say maybe listen to your doc, it can be expensive getting everything together to test it at home, plus it can vary from month to month! I know it seems ages, but 3 months isn't that long!! 

Unless you get him to go to his own doc, and dont tell your own?


----------



## EpdTTC

Trippy-
I say go to a different doctor or be more pushy! When I went to my RE he wanted me to have my donor's sperm tested before I even started trying, otherwise he said it could all be a waste of my time! I had a semen analysis done in the office and it was $150. A small price to pay for peace of mind of knowing we weren't shooting blanks up there!
Erin


----------



## Glass913

Awful cramps today. AF due on the 6th. I don't think this month is the month :-\


----------



## Trippymama

So, I'm gearing up for a new cycle. Cycle number 4.. In the beginning I had a feeling that it would take me four months, so I'm hopeful. I have to try two more months before the doc will help. Has anyone changed insurance companies or such for fertility treatment purposes?


----------



## LunaBean

I think a few people on here have tried changing companies, but you then can't apply for treatment for 6 months I think, as they caught on that people were only changing for that reason. Insurance companies also can't help unless you have a medical condition that's stopping you getting pregnant, as wanting a baby is an elective thing apparently. There's been a few threads on here about it!

AF is due on Saturday, when I'll be out with friends, so I'm not looking forward to it!


----------



## momof4girls

for those of you with a DH how did you get him to agree to use donor sperm?. my DH has such a low count and motility that our only hope is to do IVF which wont be happening anytime soon. a year ago when we found out how low his count was we talked about using DS and he somewhat agreed but said he would feel better about it if it was from a family member like maybe his brother but was too emabarrased to ask him. now a year later were talking about it again but this time he is completely against it. he does not even want to discuss it. he says he hates the fact it would be another mans baby. I dont know what to do now. any advice welcome.


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Lisa,

That's a really tough one. To be honest, I think if my DH felt like yours does, I would probably start planning for IVF with adoption as a back up plan. I say this because... having used a donor and having been successful I still have some insecurities that DH wont think of baby as his own. DH loves the baby already and I know this fear is irrational, but it probably wont go away completely until the baby is here. If DH was reluctant about our decision to use a donor I don't think I could bear it. 

We considered IVF too but opted to try a donor for a year first both because of the $$ issue, and because my DH would need a surgery to even make IVF possible for us. My DH was open to using a donor from the beginning (because he sees it as akin to adoption - like adopting stray sperm - and also because we have a lot of lesbian friends so it seems more normal to us). 

We didn't feel comfortable asking family (I actually feel much weirder about that than using a stranger).

In your place, I would start planning for IVF (def. don't push DH in the donor direction) - he may change his mind on his own the more he learns about IVF, but if he doesn't, that's life. In the end you both must be absolutely on board with using a donor for this to be a good situation, because the issues of how or when to tell your child, let alone other family members only get harder and if there are bad feelings about how your baby was conceived, they aren't going to just go away.

This may not be what you wanted to hear... just my opinion for what it is worth. I wish you the best of luck and feel free to PM me if you want to discuss this more off-line.

:hugs:


----------



## lulu35

hi, i have been doing home insemination using donor sperm from a very good friend and this is me on my third cycle....the witch got me this morning!!!!....so this month i am back to using opks....would love to chat further with you on this subject, cant pm on here but can use facebook pm if you would like to.


----------



## momof4girls

well I brought it up again today and it was a mistake once again he said he is totally against using donor sperm. he has had to love other mens children his whole life so if he is going to have a child with me he wants it to be his own blood. I do understand and im not going to push it anymore. I would feel totally weird about using a family member as donor ,so donor sperm will not be happening.

he is getting on some good insurance through his work so there is some hope for fertility treatments. my DH has a count of 16 million according to the one SA done last year. so at least he has something to work with .
so its not all doom and gloom but its getting difficult for me to think positive of it happening. thank you for listening.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm sorry, Lisa. It's hard all around. Do you know for sure if his new insurance will cover fertility treatments? Either way, starting a savings fund for dealing with these things is a great way to start planning (and to feel like you are doing something about it in the mean time). Have you looked into finding a local infertility support group like through RESOLVE. This is all very difficult, and you should definitely seek out sources of support, regardless of what path to parenthood you eventually take. 

:hugs:


----------



## momof4girls

I dont have any support people other then online. I do not know for sure that this insurance will cover any treatments. I suppose the easier route would be to give up on my dream of having one more child. but its hard to give up when all I have thought about for 2 years is TTC.
to make it worse my 7 year old is always asking me when were gonna give her a baby brother or sister.
im so emotionally exhausted from this day. thank you for being here for me.:cry:
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nimyra

I hope you'll seek out a support group... online is great but sometimes in person is needed too. This is challenging for all of us, regardless of our particular circumstances or where we are in our process. 

No decisions are forever. Keep talking to your DH about your feelings - hopefully you can comfort each other. Maybe IVF will work out, maybe DH will change his mind, or maybe something else will work out - miracle babies are born sometimes from men with low sperm count and low motility.


----------



## momof4girls

thanks for the advice most likely we well stop TTC . my DH really is not wanting a child bad enough to go through infertility treatments. and now that im in my 40's I really need to start focusing more on getting to a healthy weight.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I haven't posted on here for months. I went back to the doctor because the metformin didn't seem to be getting my ovulating this time (I have PCOS) and he basically told that it was because I was too overweight and it wouldn't work effectively until I'd dropped my BMI. So I went onto a weight loss kick and I did have one or two cycles where I seemed to ovulate, but not regularly and my cycles were all different lengths, so we weren't there yet. 

Then a couple of weeks ago I started to get quite a bit of ewcm so we rang our donor. He could only come to see us once as he was about to go away so we thought 'what the hell' and gave it a go. I then went on to get no signs that I'd ovulated for another 5 days so we figured I my body was still being all erratic and confused.

But then I started getting cramps (which I only normally get when I'm bleeding) and my boobs started getting really full. Our daughter who still nursed for comfort once or twice a day suddenly turned round and said 'I don't like it any more'. I then had a very rough night's sleep and woke from a dream in which I was pregnant. I did a test and it was positive! I did another one today and it still is - and now the other symptoms have started kicking in too - ravenous hunger, implantation spotting and very sore boobs.

It's very early days (I'm guessing I'm about 4 weeks today) but my goodness, it's worked! This little one has already overcome some pretty impressive odds to make it this far so I'm feeling pretty hopeful.

It just goes to show, fresh sperm really can live inside you for a very long time. It must have been five days for me. So if you're ever unsure about your timing go early rather than late! :)

Good luck to all of you. I hope some of our good luck can rub off on you. :)

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

OMG!! CONGRATS! Wondered where you'd been!! Thats brilliant news, gives me some hope, cus I always worry about doing it too soon, but I guess too soon really is better than too later! Hope everything goes well for you :):)


----------



## Nimyra

Gina that is fantastic!!!!! I am so happy for you! You give us hope that persistence really can pay off!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaaayyy Gina!! Congrats -- that is wonderful news!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated! Can't wait to hear more!!! :happydance:

My OH has actually agreed to try the insemination our next attempt! Lol... i am shocked! I am worried about conceiving right now due to my weight... and the fact that my blood work showed my insulin level is high... and my blood pressure has been running a bit high! So she agreed to try one month with frozen sperm! Now we will have to track her ovulation & try to figure out her timing! Luckily, she is very regular! My only concern is that she is on medication for high blood pressure -- not sure how that affects things??
 
I'm still stunned tho -- she is butchy & looks like a boy -- and always said "no way!" Lol. I need to inject her with some spermies quick, before she changes her mind!!!!!! :spermy:


----------



## Nimyra

Lol! MommyTammy, that's fantastic. I hope the idea just keeps getting better and better to her. You know once she starts it will get addictive. All that tracking and peeing on a stick. Best of luck!


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great news tammy!! My OH wud never agree :( lol. Hope it works first time!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hey ladies,

My partner and I are doing in home insem with our donor. We use the instead softcups....he does his thing in the cup and then we insert it. Would it be possible to use a sryinge to put the stuff into the cervix and then put the softcup in afterwards? 

I am also taking Maca, Clomid 100mg, folic acid, prenats, vit B12, vit b6, vit C, baby aspirin 81mg, and robitussin and estrogen. (sounds like alot...lol)

We are thinking of buying pre-seed or pre-conceive plus....??? Anyone think either one is better? 
Thank you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

TntArs -- Best of luck! Sounds like you are well prepared & should be successful very soon! How long have you been trying? I don't have any experience with pre-seed or pre-conceive... but i think some of the girls on here have used them... I think you'll get some responses soon.

I would definately recommend using a syringe to get those spermies up in there & then inserting the cup to keep 'em in there!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi TntArs,

I used preseed, others have used conceive plus. I imagine they both work equally well, so just get whatever is easiest/most accessible. Some of us have also had success using egg whites so that's another option. 

I have used the soft cup / instead cup alone as well as after inseminating with a syringe, and honestly, I found it easiest not to bother with the syringe and just put the sperm in the cup and insert it - being sure that the sperm in the cup was in contact with my cervix. I just found this method less messy than using the syringe first. Using he syringe a lot fell out when I inserted the cup afterward. If you are doing more than one insemination for the cycle you could always try it both ways. 

Best of luck - and sorry for the slow response. :)


----------



## mjspyt

Hi ladies,

I have just read this thread from start to finish and now joined. I am single and will be doing home insemination using donor sperm. We are going to begin in July and I am soo excited.Reading this thread has given me a lot of good advice and tips, I look forward to sharing my experiences here with you all :happydance:

Congratulations to those of you who have your BFP!!

Louise


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome newbies!!

Well I had the donor up last night, only one try this month tho, so fingers crossed!!!!! :)


----------



## TntArs06

MommyTammy- We have been TTC for just two months now. I have Endo and was on Lupron after my lap surgery. So last month was my first AF in 9 months. Thinking last month didn't work because I just came off of all that stuff. So now I am taking/doing anything possible. I did end up buying preseed and hoping I get it today or tomorrow. Sense we will be inseminating on Sunday...depending what my OPKs say. Best wishes to you as well! :hugs:

EM- Our first time inseminating we did only softcup with the swimmers in it. Thinking I will try that again this month now that im on all these Vits and soon will have preseed. We shall see. I look forward to sharing my experiences so hopefully I can pay if forward and help other ladies. Good luck to you too. 

Mj- Welcome and I hope you get a BFP very soon!!! :hugs:

Lizzy- My fingers are crossed for you! All the luck and baby dust in the world to you! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

TntArs06, was wondering why your doctor prescribed clomid if you've only been ttc for 2 months? I have endo, had a lap last July, and have been told I still need to be trying over 12 months before I'll even be offered any tests, seems strange to just put you on clomid straight away when you havnt been trying long, 100mg too! usually they start you on a low dose and increase it every 3rd cycle!


----------



## TntArs06

Lizzie- I started at 50mg with clomid and just got bumped up this cycle. I am not sure why my dr prescribed it so soon. He did tell me that if i dont get BFP first two cycles then he is going to do another Lap to clean everything out. Last time they didn't really clean much out and put me on lupron. So I think he may have gave the clomid to me soon because of the Lupron. Not too sure really.


----------



## Trippymama

Hey All! I've been keeping up with the strand. I finished inseminating yesterday, so now I'm just waiting. It's so weird with my OPK this month. The last two months I've had two bars (I have the Clearblue Fertility Monitor) and then my egg. This month I went from one bar to egg two days later than normal. So, I dunno... either I ovulated this month and didn't the last two or vice versa. I'm trying to really chill out about this. I have to wait two more months before being able to get meds, so we'll see. Hope everything is going well for the rest of you!

Hugs, Trippy


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Louise -- welcome!!

Lizzie -- seems clomid is much easier to get in the US. When i went to see the fertility doctor she put me on metformin right off the bat and then said she would give me clomid the month we scheduled the insemination just as an added boost!


----------



## Trippymama

So AF arrived today... four months and no BFP. Frustrating. I have to wait one more before I can get some help from the doc. Oh well. Wanted to post, because I like our strand to be on the first page of recent posts. How is everyone else doing? I know that there's a lot of ladies out there waiting...


----------



## Nimyra

Gina, how is that bean of yours doing? I miss hearing from everyone. 

All is well here, nothing new to report.


----------



## LunaBean

I've been having faint positives the past few days on internet cheapie tests, since about 7dpo, I'm waiting to test tomro, have loads of symptoms, but I feel like Im never gona get a baby out of all my bfps!!! So Im trying to relax and not think about it much! 

Sorry about AF trippy, I know it seems like it, but 4 months isnt that long, and its good your doctor is willing to help you, I've had 4 pregnancies (including this potential one) in 12 months and still no baby, and my doctor still doesnt wana know!

Em, hope ur well!!!! :)


----------



## Nimyra

Hey Lizzie, here's hoping the relaxed attitude stays with you and your get your sticky bean.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just wanted to pop in & say hi girls -- and good luck to those in the 2ww! We are once again POAS addicts in my house although this time it's my OH! Trying to get a good understanding of when she ovulates so we can attempt an insemination (maybe in the 1st week of July). We can only afford ONE MORE attempt, so hoping & praying to get the timing right this time!!!!!! It's so hard having to order in advance & have it shipped from the other side of the country! Plus there is two day travel time & the tank only stays frozen for 5 days (incl the 2 days of shipping!!!!!). If this attempt doesn't work -- we wont be able to try again until March 2011.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lizzie -- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Update girls....Superdrug test at 12dpo (its darker in real life, but OH is away to work and has her better camera in her bag)

https://i46.tinypic.com/2aj4ylu.jpg

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

looking good, Lizzie!

Tammy, hoping things work in July - will you be doing an IUI or at-home insemination? Have you and your partner been doing any visualization/guided imagery to try to help things - given its your last attempt until next March, might be worth a try.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lizzie congrats on that beautiful BFP! Stick little beanie... stick!!!!!

Em, what do you mean by this? ::Have you and your partner been doing any visualization/guided imagery to try to help things:: We will be trying it ourselves at home again... with frozen donor sperm...

I will try anything!!!! Just tell me how... lol. :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

I was just thinking about those CDs people who try IVF sometimes listen to - guided imagery about the eggs fertilizing and embryo implanting, things like that. I'm sure there are websites that talk about it. I haven't done this myself, but it's on my mind right now because I'm looking at hypnobirthing programs etc. Its kind of woo-woo, along the lines of the positive mental attitude I think. :)


----------



## Nimyra

Tammy, you can download the first track of this CD for $1 on amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G5SB5K?ie=UTF8&tag=brainplay-20

I don't know if it's any good... but for a $1, can't go too wrong.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Lizzie! Hope it is your sticky bean! 

I know I have been MIA, just kinda taking a break and have been moving...thinking about skipping this month and trying in July. I want to enjoy a little bit of summer in my new place before I start dealing with the stress of TTC. I think two miscarriages in three months took its toll. The break has been good and I think in another month I'll feel like getting back on the bandwagon. 

Hope all is well with you gals!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Em, i will definitely look into it!

Hi Erin -- Glad your big move is behind you! Here's hoping July is our lucky month!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone, just a little update:

I had my 28 week ultrasound this morning to check on the position of the placenta- they said it has moved away from the cervix and I shouldn't have an issue with a vaginal birth. yay!

I also saw my family practice doc who said she couldn't see the baby within 72 hours of birth (a requirement of the birthing center) and I sort of freaked out about this and after a couple of hours of fretting I decided that I want to switch back to the OBGYN practice and have my baby in the hospital where I wont have to worry so much about insurance coverage and getting the baby to a pediatrician in time. (At the birthing center you leave approx. 6 hours after giving birth, so you have to arrange the pediatrician visit afterward on your own). Of course now I have to sort through more bureaucracy to switch back, but that's okay. I wish I didn't stress so much about making decisions like this.

Anyway, all is well here, they said baby is going to be a big one (oh dear!) but everything looks good.

Gina and Lizzie, I hope things are still looking good! 

Erin, glad you are finally moved!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em -- so happy to hear everything is going well!!!!!! Have a name sorted for your pretty pink bundle??

My niece, Gianna, is supposed to come home from the NICU today!! She was born exactly as your ticker says -- at 28 weeks and weighing 2.5 lbs! She was born on April 12th! Can't wait to finally get to hold her!!!! :cloud9:

Gina & Lizzie -- How are you girls doing?


----------



## LunaBean

I'm doing good, saw a sac on an early scan today, and booked in for bloods the next week every 2 days to see how my hcg is goin, so its looking good!!!

Yaye about your niece, bet you're so excited!!!!

Em, good luck with that big baby, lol. It's mad that you have to arrange everything yourself over there! I had my first widwife app today, so everything seems more real now!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lizzie -- so glad to hear everything is going well! If i remember correctly, you only inseminated once this month right?

We will be inseminating once in July around late in the 1st week of the month...

Did you insem the day you got the pos OPK or the next day? What CD was it? I will try to look at your chart but honestly i have to clue how to read them!!!!! Ha! What was CM like?? Sorry if too personal -- would love some specifics of which insem day worked best for you! It sucks trying to time it just right for only ONE chance!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Lol, nothings too personal on these boards! :rofl: I did the insem the day before I got my OPK, it was almost positive, then went totally pink and positive the next day!! You can see the X on my chart where I inseminated, and the + for the positive OPK the next day, under where the lines cross! I insemed CD13 and oved CD14. CM was egg whitey! Every other time Ive used real eggwhite, but this time I didn't use anything, it wasn't even really planned, he just happened to be near the house, and I had a couchsurfer here, so couldn't lie with my legs in the air for 30 mins after, nor have the Big O my usual 4/5 times, just the once, I insemed and was out making tea about 10 minutes later lol. 

I really do think the 'not stressing' thing was what worked, cus every other time I freak out about OPKs etc (I was only charting this month so my chart wasn't messed up), and freaking out checking signs! I started getting a sore throat at 2dpo and feeling really under the weather, so I kinda knew it had worked from about then!! Fingers crossed for you this month!! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for the info Lizzie!! I am sure the whole not stressing thing worked wonders for you as well... Life is funny like that sometimes!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Well my HCG was only 71 at 5w2d, so not very good at all, get todays reults tomro, so hopefully they've doubled, if not it'll be my 3rd lose, and I may well just die :cry:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh Lizzie...! I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers. I hope you get better news tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

thanks hun


----------



## EpdTTC

Em-I'm glad things are going so well. I have been thinking of you a lot lately and picturing you with your big pregnancy belly. I bet you look so cute! Are you still feeling good?

Lizzie-I don't know what to say hunnie. I imagine you are feeling exhausted and defeated. I'm really sad to hear about your most recent loss. Are the docs going to look into things?

MommyTammy-Good luck in July. Are you doing an at-home insemination or an IUI? If you are really concerned about timing you might want to consider getting a trigger shot from your doc to ensure ovulation. Mine cost me about $80. The two times I got pregnant I had a trigger shot and then an IUI the next day. If a trigger shot is out of the question and if you can only inseminate one time I would suggest doing it the minute you get a positive OPK and when you have EWCM. I would suggest doing OPKs at least twice a day so that you know exactly when it turns positive. If you only do it at nigh it could be positive the next morning and you wouldn't know it until the next night and likewise if you only do it in the morning, it could be positive by evening and you wouldn't know it until the next morning. Make sense?

I am debating about doing a couple at home inseminations. I had planned on skipping this month entirely but as I approach ovulation (which will probably happen within the next couple days) I am getting the urge to give it a shot. My plan was to take this month off and enjoy my new place and some drinks with friends and try not to stress but it is so hard to pass up an opportunity, especially with a willing donor and now that I am settled in my new place. Uggh! Not sure what I should do. I am going to CA with a friend for a couple of days in July and planned to not try until after that trip but let's be real, if I got pregnant before my trip, it's not like I'd be bummed that I couldn't have as much fun! I'd be thrilled to be pregnant, but probably worried. What to do, what to do....

Sorry I've been so absent lately, hopefully now that I'm a little more settled, I'll be a little more present.


Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- i think you should try this month! Don't let a whole cycle pass you by!!! Maybe try a few attempts but with a carefree approach/attitude! Good luck!

My OH should ovulate on July 6th -- we ordered two vials of frozen sperm which will arrive on July 3rd. I am so mad at all the money i wasted last time! We switched sperm banks & this place is sooo much cheaper!!!!!!!!! Last time for two vials + shipping it cost like $1300! This time it is only costing $350!!!!!!!!! WTF! Plus the tank stays frozen for 8 - 14 days, rather than 5 - 7 days like at the last sperm bank we used!

If only i had found this place sooner, i would have been able to afford a few more attempts!!

The manager at this sperm bank recommends inseminating 12 hours after the 1st + OPK and again the next day. I think i would be afraid of missing ovulation though?! I think once we get a positive, we will insem soon after & then again the next day.

Plus, the other sperm bank gave directions that said to defrost the sperm by holding the vial in warm water -- but this guy said to NEVER put it in warm water bc it could "cook" the sperm (kill it) if it's "too warm". I am so mad i went with that other place last time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

MommyTammy,

I think they have you wait 12 hours after +OPK because the frozen sperm doesn't live very long... your egg may have a longer life than the sperm. Do your research, but the 12 hour wait may be what is recommended.

I've heard the same thing about warm water.

I'm glad you are happy with the switch. Hope everything works smoothly for you this time around!


----------



## lindseyry

Hey guys! I just want to touch bases with you all. Im Linds 32 and DP is 36. Together we have three boys ages 22, 10 and 4 and a live in grandson who's 20 months. DS4 was conceived with fresh known donor spermies on the second cycle ttc. We are actively ttc again using fresh known donor help. This time however, it has not been so easy. Were on cycle 10 of ttc. I have no idea what the problem is - but I know its driving me batty. :wacko: Right now Im 11 dpo and am expecting af on Tuesday. With a pretty good drop in bbt this morning I know she's incredibly going to show. Heres to a July BFP and another April baby (DS4 and DS10 are both April babies)!! :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hello Linds & welcome! Hope the witch stays away from you this month!! But if not -- i feel July will be lucky for ALL OF US!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

welcome, Linds!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Linds!

MommyTammy: It won't be long now before insemination time! I'll be thinking of you! What sperm bank did you end up going with to find it so cheap? I know that Midwest in Chicago is very reasonable, but I don't think they are quite that low. If things don't work out, you should give them a try. My RE recommends them, he says they are reasonable (like $200 per vial and $75 for shipping to Ohio) and use donors with high counts. Hopefully after July you won't have to worry about it!

Well ladies, I did go ahead and do a couple of inseminations, one on Saturday night around 10pm, an hour after my first positive OPK and then another on the next day around 1:30pm. Around 5:00 I started having what I'm pretty sure was obvious ovulation pain. I'm hoping that means the insems were well timed. Trying to have a Hakuna Matada attitude about the whole thing...but it's hard to keep the little thoughts from creeping into my mind. What will be will be...

LizzieMoon: How are you? I have been thinking of you a lot lately.

I hope every one has a good holiday weekend,
Erin


----------



## EpdTTC

Yeehaw! MommyTammy's little swimmers arrive today! Good luck with everything!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lol!! Thanks, Erin! Yes, our little swimmers arrived today safe & sound!!!!! This big contraption arrived & is sitting in our foyer -- so comical when you think about it! The FEDEX guy was probably like "what the hell is this thing!" It looks like something from a sci-fi movie! My GF put on gloves & goggles to open the lid & check it out -- she peered in & i said "Does it look like a Lily in there??" Lol... that is one of the names we have picked out of we have a baby girl! 

We ordered from Cryos International in NYC. 

Thanks for thinking of us, Erin!!!!!!!!! I will be hoping & praying for you as well! How are you feeling after your inseminations??? FX'ed!!! Hakuna Matada!!


----------



## LunaBean

Hope everything goes well! :)

Sorry I havnt been around much,dont feel much like posting these days, have alot going on at the mo, hope everyone is ok and the bumps are growing nicely :) Hope everyone else gets their bfps soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, do you mind if i join you.

im a single mummy who used a donor and AI to concieve callum and im now using the same donor for number 2.


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the madhouse!!!! Good luck this month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks. tested this morning and BFN, nevermind was only the first cycle. took 3 cycles to concieve callum.


----------



## Nimyra

welcome!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Topaz & welcome! :wave: Are you using a known donor -- or frozen sperm from a sperm bank? Good luck on your journey! Seeing little Callum gives me hope -- so nice to see success stories!!

Em, can't wait to see your little baby soon!

Lizzie -- How are you doing? Glad you are keeping busy! I wish you all the sticky baby dust in the world!! Don't give up, chicky! One of my co-workers had 3 miscarriages & then a successful pregnancy -- her daughter is now 4 & they are in the process of adopting baby # 2! And another friend of mine was TTC with her husband for 12 years... she had practically given up & then surprise, found out she was 6 months pregnant!! Now, her son is 4 and she has a 1 year old too! I truly believe in miracles! Your miracle is yet to come!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: For everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im using a known donor, i found him through a website. i give him regular updates on callum and take him to see him every so often, but he was happy to have what ever contact i wanted. 

thankfully it doesnt cost me anything (except petrol to his) i couldnt afford to pay the amounts some of you are. 

hope you all get your BFP nice and quick.


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Topaz. Callum is beautiful! Don't be too convinced that you're out this cycle, you're only 8 dpo...I didn't get a BFP on an at home test last time until 14-15 dpo and it was faint. A few days later I got a positive on a digi (ended in mc a couple weeks later).

MommyTammy-I am feeling ok. One minute I feel lucky and the next minute I remind myself I have felt all of this before and some months I was pregnant and some months I wasn't. There really isn't a sure fire way to tell until the pregnancy test. I swear I am really thirsty and that was one of my first symptoms but then again it was also 90 freaking degrees here today so that would totally explain it too. :) I am actually remaining pretty peaceful about things...my best job of doing that so far since TTC. Let us know how things go this week! I will be sending good vibes your way.

LizzyMoon-Totally understandable you haven't been feeling like posting. I was the same way after my last mc. Just know that I think of you often.

Em-Got your email, I'll write back soon.


----------



## no name 2010

Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining you (excuse the stupid forum name) ive been looking on a few forums for a thread like this as theres a question i would love an answer to. Sorry if its too much information but im sure you will understand how ttc gets to you when its just not working.

My husband has problems ejaculating inside me, but can do it himself or with my help (its such a relief to see that were not alone in this). We decided several months ago to try at home insemenation while we are waiting for his appointment at the erectile dysfunction clinic.

We have tried both a syringe, and an instead cup, which i found hard to use as i felt i spilt most of the contents as it squashed inside me.

We have tried this for a while, together with me charting and using opks and things, with no luck, and are now thinking of asking his doctor for SA to check his swimmers. 

The problem is we are both nervous of telling the doctor what we have been doing (i know its really stupid) and he will assume there is no need to do the SA as he will think there has been no attempt at getting pregnant, even tho he knows this is the reason we asked for the appointment at the ED clinic. Due to my age we want to get things checked out as soon as possible.

What i would like to know is has anyone ever spoken to their doctor about it, and what was his response?


Thanks in avance for your help ladies and good luck to everyone


----------



## Nimyra

Its not shameful to do artificial insemination with your husband's sperm or even that unusual among people with your husband's problem. I say, just bite the bullet and put it out on the table. If your doctor is weird about it, time to get a new doctor. 

I was scared to tell my OBGYN (who knew I was having fertility challenges) that I got pregnant using a known donor - because I didn't want a lecture about STDs. Turned out she was absolutely fine with it.


----------



## no name 2010

Thanks for replying, i know its probably stupid to be worried but sometimes things just seem like bigger problem than they are. 

I asked about my own doctor doing checks on me but they sid i had to wait a further 2 years from them being aware i was trying, making it around 3 years in total! im already 36!!!!

i feel so much better having seen this thread as i had not previously seen much evidence that it works! i work in an all male environment and they dont know were ttc, but make jokes all the time about me not being pregnant and getting old. its so hard sometimes but when i said to them its not possible for everyone they just acted as if i was joking and carried on winding me up!

good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, it must be so exciting


----------



## Nimyra

where do you live? In the US there are tons of fertility clinics that would start checking you out right away... then again, you might end up paying for some of the services. Your husband should be able to see anyone for a semen analysis (can be a different doc even) - just be sure he asks for a complete detailed analysis (sometimes they only test to see if the sperm is there or not, not how many, how healthy, how well they are moving, etc). Even if you paid out of pocket for this, its not *that* expensive, and at least you'd have peace of mine. 

If it was me, I'd just say, look, we want you do the semen analysis - we'll pay for it if you wont submit it to insurance (or have it covered by whatever medical service you get) and don't take no for an answer. 

Then you'll have a better idea of what your next steps are. Keep trying at home in the meantime -- sometimes it just takes a number of cycles of trying, particularly if you are in your mid-30s. There are a lot of tips earlier on this thread about ways to inseminate at home.


----------



## EpdTTC

No Name-I agree with Em. There is no shame in inseminating with your husband's sperm. I got a bit of a lecture from my doctor about using a known donor but if I had been using my boyfriend or husband's sperm, they wouldn't have cared. They are professionals and are in this field to help people like yourself. If the doctor acts weirded out, time to ditch him or her. I know that in the states the general rule of thumb is that if you have been ttc without success for 12 or more months, insurance should cover you getting checked out. Also, if you have to pay out of pocket for the SA, it should only be around $150, that's what my RE charged to check out my donor.
Good Luck!


----------



## no name 2010

hi ladies, thanks for all your replies. Im starting to feel much better about it now. Hubby coming round to the idea of speaking to the doctor now too. He as asked me to go with him on thursday and we are going to ask for the SA. We are going to tell him that because his problems are thought to be psycological, if we seperated the baby making and the enjoying sex it night take the pressure off him a little and reduce the problem. 
I am in the uk so nhs should cover fertility tests in specific situations but if we dont qualify we will look into private tests. 
Thanks so much for replying and i will have a look through all the advice and links in this thread and keep you informed, 
Good luck with your journeys


----------



## RubyRainbows

No name -- best of luck @ your appointment. I am sure your method of getting pregnant is far more common than you think & i'm sure any OBGYN/fertility doctor is familiar with people having to do that for one reason or another. I sincerely do not think the doc will find it the least bit odd. I hope you get some answers soon -- best of luck! Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy: How did things go??? What was it like for your partner to experience all the things you have?? Fill us in!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Erin! :o) I thought she would have been more nervous, but she wasn't! It was funny watching her keep the soup in the bowl... ha. Certainly not a romantic process -- lol. I feel pretty good about the timing. She got a +OPK late afternoon & then we inseminated about 6 hours later & then again the following day - like 16 hours later. She was having alot of ewcm which i thought was a good sign -- but then it con't for the next few days & the +OPK con't for 3 days too! So -- i just hope we didn't "jump the gun" & insem too early!!! She has been feeling some pain & pressure down there -- hope that is a good sign?? Of course the worry-wart in me tho was like "Oh no, i hope you're not having an adverse reaction to the sperm!" We joked about her body making a yucky face & spitting it back out -- ha! :blush: First time :spermy: were ever swimming around in there!!!

How about you -- any symptoms? When are you planning to test? FX'ed!


----------



## Nimyra

I wouldn't worry about it being too early - you can get the positive opk when the levels are coming back down from the peak (but after ovulation) so really it sounds like your timing was spot on! I hope you enjoy it being her turn for the 2ww!


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, can I join in?!

Myself and DP have been ttc by home insemination for the past 12 months (give or take a couple of months due to donor availability). We're using a known donor we met on a site and he's a wonderful person( very patient ). 

I've been reading all the success stories on here and it's made me believe that it will soon be our turn. I've been to see my GP and have been put on Clomid 50mg, it will be my 3rd cycle of taking them this month so hoping there in my system now!! I've also just started using the Clearblue fertility monitor so fx'd these two factors will help this cycle. 

I've been trying not to obsess over it but just lately it's all I can think about, it's just so heart wrenching when the EVIL witch shows her face. I suppose I'm on here to get some moral support and to make sure we're doing all we can! 

Forgot to mention we're a same sex couple. Look forward to hearing from you all xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome. :flower:

mommytammypa hope your partner caught that egg. even if she didnt ov until a few days later. :spermy: can live for 5 days so you should be covered.

afm AF is due tom or sat so i can then arrange to go see my donor again.


----------



## LunaBean

Ive everything crossed for you and OH Tammy!!! :)


----------



## TntArs06

kezza78 said:


> Hi all, can I join in?!
> 
> Myself and DP have been ttc by home insemination for the past 12 months (give or take a couple of months due to donor availability). We're using a known donor we met on a site and he's a wonderful person( very patient ).
> 
> I've been reading all the success stories on here and it's made me believe that it will soon be our turn. I've been to see my GP and have been put on Clomid 50mg, it will be my 3rd cycle of taking them this month so hoping there in my system now!! I've also just started using the Clearblue fertility monitor so fx'd these two factors will help this cycle.
> 
> I've been trying not to obsess over it but just lately it's all I can think about, it's just so heart wrenching when the EVIL witch shows her face. I suppose I'm on here to get some moral support and to make sure we're doing all we can!
> 
> Forgot to mention we're a same sex couple. Look forward to hearing from you all xx

Hello there!:flower: My partner and I are in the same boat as you. Stay strong girl. You seem to have everything in order for you. FX you catch that egg this cycle.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls!!! This 2ww is killing me -- every few hours i ask OH how she feels & if she is feeling anything -- think i'm starting to annoy her! Ha! :rolleyes:

Welcome Kezza! :hi:

BTW -- frozen sperm doesn't live as long in the body, unfortunately -- wish we had a known donor too with fresh spermies!!! 

One of the female docs in our OBGYN practice told me that she has friends who inseminated @ home with frozen sperm -- and they now have a beautiful baby girl!! Love happy endings!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Kezza and Tnt!

MommyTammy-sounds like good timing! It must be interesting to be on the other end of things this cycle...for both of you. I will keep everything crossed for you. I am nearing the end of my tww. 12 dpo tomorrow. I will probably cave and test, although the last time I was pregnant it barely showed in blood at 12 dpo and then faint lines on HPT at 14 dpo. I'm not sure I really feel anything one way or the other. I usually have 29-31 day cycles and tomorrow is day 29. Generally I start spotting a day or two before AF comes. I will keep you gals posted!


----------



## no name 2010

hi ladies, thanks for your reassurance the other day. We spoke to dr and she was really nice. The sa wont be done straight away, but at least we are in the system and the doc even said what we are doing is a very good idea with our circumstances. Good luck to all the ladies testing soon xx


----------



## LunaBean

Epd - good luck, I have everything crossed for you!!!! :):)

My donor was out of town this month, so no testing for me :( lol. I miss the fun/stress of it all! On to next month!! Was at the doctor today ad have been refered for tests regarding my 4 miscarriages, so hopefully have some answers soon! Blood tests first, then genetic tests if they don't show anything, so hopefully I'll be pregnant again soon (and keep the baby this time!)


----------



## EpdTTC

Lizzie-I'm so glad they are finally doing some tests! You deserve your sticky bean! You've been through so much.

Ok girls...I need your opinion....I am 12 dpo and I think I may have a very and I mean VERY faint BFP...I'm scared to believe it and it is just on a dollar store cheapie. I called up my RE and went in for a blood test this am but won't have the results til tomorrow morning. Any other time they would have them within an hour or two but they said they didn't have any others to run so it wasn't cost effective to run that machine today! WTF? They're killing me. My OH is out of town for the weekend and I haven't told my mom or anyone yet because I don't want to get all excited if I am just seeing things. I know the pics are blurry and hard to see...its so hard to take a pic up close enough to see the lines but not too close so that it's not blurry. Tell me what you think. Am I just having wishful thinking or do you see something??
 



Attached Files:







SNC00380.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 35









SNC00378.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 46









SNC00374.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 58


----------



## no name 2010

i def see a line! Especially on the photo on the right. Congratulations! Hope it all goes well


----------



## LunaBean

I SEE ITTTT! Without even squinting or tilting the screen!!! I hope so so much that this one works out ok!!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Lizzie...Now the scary part starts...I know you understand. This was a natural cycle for me, no Clomid, no IUI...I wonder if that will make a difference at all...I've heard Clomid can thin the lining of the uterus...who knows. I'll find out tomorrow what my beta and progesterone are.


----------



## Nimyra

holy crap, Erin... I definitely see 2 lines! You seem to get positive tests every month you try - I will be praying this is the one that sticks. Try to stay cool... if that is possible.

Lizzie, what did the docs say about your mystery false positive test this month? I'd really like to know what that is about. I'm so glad they are finally referring you for testing!


----------



## LunaBean

They just said it could be left over hcg from 3 weeks ago, didnt seem to concerned!!!


----------



## TntArs06

EPD- The middle pic sure does look like a faint line to me. FX for you hun that you have a sticky bean!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I can def see a line without even enlarging it. congrats

thats a bummer about the frozen sperm not living that long, how long does it live for then?

its much easier having a known donor, im so glad i found the website that put me in touch with mine.


----------



## LunaBean

what website did you use? did u have to pay? I got mine on vivastreet, but Im on co-parentmatch too, duno whether its worth paying to be able to send messages tho, incase none of the guys have paid accounts and cant read the messages! (even tho I already have 2 donors, just incase tho!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com you pay for the initial membership and then per month but i found my donor after the initial months membership.

i did get some right offers though so you have to sieve through the bad to find the gems.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- those are beautiful :bfp: 's! Don't psych yourself out --- lines are lines & i see them quite clearly on all 3 of your pics!! Congrats!! Loads & heaps of extra sticky baby dust for you!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

From what i read online they usually say frozen sperm lives only 12 - 24 hours -- and some sites even said less!!!!!!!!

Lizzie -- so glad you will be getting some answers soon!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Well gals, it's official. Just talked to my Dr's office. My hcg at 12 dpo was 59 and my progesterone was 25. Pretty good numbers for 12 dpo. The most normal I've had so far anyway. Last time my progesterone was only 3 and they said that was indicative of a non-viable pregnancy. I am scared, but hopeful. I have to have my blood work repeated on Monday and they want me to start on Lovenox injections for the thrombophilia. I am going to CA on Thursday with a friend to visit her dying mother. I hope flying is ok...I'm sure it is but it's hard not to be paranoid. 

OMG...I'm pregnant again...feel like I'm gonna puke! Figuratively and literally...I was nauseated all night. No complaints here though, I'll take it.


----------



## Nimyra

YAYYYYYY!!!! Go, Erin!!!! We're all rooting for you and the little peanut!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats. :hugs:


----------



## lindseyry

Yay!! Im excited for you! I was gonna post that the pics didnt look like a faint positive to me - there was nothing faint about it!! Who heww!!

AFM -- FF predicts O on cd 15, which is Monday. However tcoyf predicts Tuesday. Im betting on Monday, since Ive Od on cd 15 every cycle for the last three years. My temps look good and all opks are neg. I dont expect them to show positive until tomorrow some time or Monday morning. I already have ewcm, which is normal. I usually have 5 days of ew.
Just to be on the safe side though - baby daddy donor is coming over to do the "deed" Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.

Ive added some new stuff this cycle - B50 complex, baby asprin, and added folic acid. So, we'll see!

OH!! I almost forgot -- Ive almost got dp talked into a homebirth!:happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- BIG HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

You sure are good at getting pregnant!!!!!!! :winkwink:

Your numbers sound great -- enjoy all those wonderful symptoms!! :sick:

Today is my son's 3rd birthday party -- i get so nervous anytime i throw a party!!!!!!!! Trying to get him down for a brief nap before the party -- but he seems to be way too excited to sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

sounds good, Lindsey! 

happy birthday Jayden!


----------



## LunaBean

Yayeeeeee!! 59 is great!!!! :happydance: 

Well I now have not 1, not 2, but 3 donors, lmao. :rofl: 2 days ago, one of the guys who lived abit away from us emailed saying the 2 other women he was helping are pregnant, one after 2 tries and one after 4, and he's willing to travel up to us, if we drive down to him sometimes too (OH just passed her test), and there now I checked my emails and had an email from a guy who came to meet us last year, but felt he couldn't help us at the time (he had alot on at work, he works in the 'medical profession', wont tell us what), but he's been thinking about us, and is willing to travel up now! So it's all go here now, I'll get that eggy! (or 2!) :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great.


----------



## LunaBean

Ta :)

Hope Jaydens party went well Tammy! Pix please!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy-Now I just need to get good at staying pregnant! This one feels different somehow. I hope that is true and not just wishful thinking. It does feel special because we did it on our own, no IUI, no meds, just two people in love making a baby!:sex: ...well, something like that! LOL

I didn't have bright red implantation bleeding like I did with the last two...maybe that's a good thing? Maybe Clomid wasn't a good thing for my lining because I didn't really need it? Who knows! just trying to be really positive and hopeful. 

I hope the bday party went well. How is DP feeling? Is she neurotic like the rest of us? or calm about the 2ww?

Lizzie-Wow! Your cup runneth over...maybe literally here pretty soon. I'm glad to see that you haven't thrown in the towel!

Linds-Sending the good energy for baby making your way tomorrow. Keep us posted!

This is me today=====> :wohoo:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww, look at ur happy dance! lol. Hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

I am so glad we have this thread. it is nice being able to share the ups and downs of TTC with a donor with others who understand and are in the same boat. It really is a different experience in many ways from the usual TTC.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah it totally is, not many people hate the 'love juice' etc lolol. I personally think its slightly more stressful doing it this way too, as we dont have it on tap (most of us anyways), so every month is extra nerve-wracking, incase that one shot didnt do it! Id love to be able to BD everyday around OV and make a baby outta it! Plus, for us same sex TTCers, its extra hard for our OHs, who have no blood relation to the baby. Im dreading my OH taking the baby out and someone saying 'Oh it looks like you', cus obv it wont!!! She'll have to grin and say thanks


----------



## Nimyra

yeah, Lizzie... definitely don't have the love juice on tap. Although, you know, for those of us with other sex partners, our partner still won't have a genetic relationship with their baby. (We're still using a donor after all). 

People ask us innocent questions all the time about what the baby will inherit from my husband and we have to debate coming out about using donor or brushing it off and/or lying. It's hard both ways - on same sex couples and different sex couples.

But love makes a family and that's what matters.


----------



## Nimyra

question for those of you who are not legally married/ in a civil union with your partner (same sex or otherwise) -- have you or are you planning on having your OH adopt your child (or if your OH carried/will carry your child, did you/will you go through an adoption process) in order to protect your OH/your parental rights? 

I don't know how things work in Great Britain and other places, but in the U.S. other partner adoptions are not uncommon. 

If you've made a decision one way or another, what influenced your decision?


----------



## lindseyry

Em - were in Texas, which is NOT the best place to live when you're in a same sex household. We do plan to do second parent adoption, when $ allows for it - because wed be dealing with three, including the new baby. Alot of it depends on the relationship too. We had a split up several years ago, before ds 4 was conceived. I could have been shut out cold because I was not the bio. However, we both strongly believe the kids are the important ones. We got along great and had no issues sharing the kiddos. We eventually, obviously reconciled. 

As far as baby bean not resembling dp because of genetics. The donor for our 4 year old looks NOTHING like dp. He's tall, heavy build, black, course curly hair with hazel eyes. She is very short and small framed, with blond hair and blue eye. However, most people are completely shocked that she didn't carry him. Ds 4 and Ds 10 look soo much alike - however there is not genetic connection between the two. 

I dont have a problem getting pregnant - I have a problem staying pregnant. But, I already feel different this cycle - and I havent even Od yet. Our donor this go round is fantastic - he came by this afternoon just to make sure we didnt want an early shot of "baby gravy". I told him no thanks, save it up for tomorrow! Timing is good, cm looks good, my gut tells me the supplements Im taking are good. Plus, I believe in positive thinking. This bean is gonna stick! :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

The party went great -- thanks for thinking of us, girls!! I have a very small family & we're not very close. Luckily, aside from my immediate family (parents & brother), some of my co-workers, friends, & some little ones from my son's day care came!! I will definitely post a pic tomorrow! 

As for the 2WW, OH is a very calm, quiet, intraverted person in general. She rarely shows much emotion. But i can tell she is anxious to find out. She was looking up some symptoms online last night -- hope they are good signs. She has felt some cramping down there, alot of wetness, & is going #2 alot! Lol. Not even sure if that last one is a pregnancy sign or not? :shrug:

I am so glad there is this specific thread as well. It is great to share specific thoughts/concerns/questions about donors & insemination.

Em -- personally i wouldn't tell people. If they say, "Oh the baby got your hubby's blue eyes" for example... i would just say, "We love her eyes!" Or something. I wouldn't consider that lying... i just don't think people need to know personal intimate information. Even in my situation, i don't feel OH & i need to explain how we conceive (when that wonderful day comes). Of course certain people will know -- but i could care less what other nosey people think! Ha! I'm planning to just say, "We wanted another baby so we explored alternative options..." And we plan to just leave it at that. But if i was in a situation like yours, with a man, i wouldn't say anything at all. 

Lizzie -- you go girl!! Maybe one of your donors wants to fly to Pennsylvania to share some baby juice with us?! :plane: Ha!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh, and yes -- down the road OH & i will definitely look into adopting each other's biological children.... 

If we ever seperated i would never deny her the right to see my son -- she loves him so much & he is as close to her as he is to me (we have been together since he was 4 months old). But someday i would love to have an official adoption & a committment ceremony to unify our family...


----------



## LunaBean

I agree with Tammy, Em, Id just say something like that too! I was including you in my last comment too, along with us same sex donor users, as opposed to M/F couples doing at home insemination with the husbands sperm. I meant all of us using donors will have those questions aimed at us! Everyone using AI in general. I think most people will take it as given that the baby is ur OH's cus he's male, but when both of us are out with the baby, one will always be presumed as the 'friend' of the babys mummy! (I dont mean that in a cheeky way, or that it's any different from us, just that less questions might be asked since you're a male/female couple!) Has you OH talked about how he'll feel if that happens? It'll be hard I think, not just for him, but for non-bio mums too, I even get upset when people say the baby girl I look after looks like me, or say 'Are you being good for your mummy?' if we're in the park etc! I have to tell them she isn't mine, then get the 'Oh do you not have any kids?' but sometimes I just say thanks and walk on, it's alot easier sometimes! 

People these days are so nosy anyway, if they say anything about the baby looking more like you than you OH just say 'She'll have his brains!' lol :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hhmm -- Lizzie -- trying to post 3 pics from Jayden's birthday party -- lol -- Not sure i know how!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







partyFB8.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 42









partyFB12.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 41









partyFB9.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh good -- it worked! The first one, i'm next to Jayden (wearing green). The second one, my OH is holding Jayden (wearing yellow). And the third one, Jayden is enjoying the ball pit!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- How are you feeling? Did you tell your OH yet? When do you plan to tell friends/family?

Lindsey -- How did everything go today?? Hope baby making is in progress!!


----------



## Nimyra

Tammy -- lovely pics! You are all so good looking!

Lizzie, yeah, I hear you. Honestly, the comments about genetics bother me a lot more than they bother John. Actually most things bother me more than they bother John. :) 

I made a fuss several months ago about disclosure and he agreed to let me explain things to most of our immediate family members (not quite everyone, since he didn't want to go into it with his Dad or brothers, but a big improvement). I felt particularly strongly about explaining things to his kids (my step kids) and by association their mom (his ex). I know it isn't most people's business and I think I'm over the worst of the compulsion to disclose, but it was important to me that I didn't feel like I was lying by omission to people who have significant roles in our lives. Anyway, as the time gets closer I do feel more and more comfortable with our choices and our level of openness with others.


----------



## Nimyra

and Erin, I'm assuming no news is good news!!!!


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

First of all, thanks everyone for the welocomes!!

Where to beging since last post..... Have been using the CBFM and finally started getting 'high fertility' yesterday. Donor was meant to be coming over yesterday morning but phoned to say could we make it evening instead, said yes no problem ( our donor works away alot in the week so have to get hold of him when we can also his partner gave birth to his second son on Monday so we totally understand if he has to rearrange). However evening comes and we recieve another phone call saying he can't make it tonight after all, but will be back Wednesday evening and will def pop over then....this is brilliant as i'm due to O on Thursday and he's also coming over Friday so fx'd the timings will be perfect!!!! 

Tammy - the photos are lovely, and Jayden is gorgeous. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em, thanks so much for the compliments! It's certainly a very personal decision for you & your DH as to who you plan to disclose to & why. I'm glad you are having a more comfortable time coming to those decisions & that DH is on the same page with you. You are definitely nearing the finish line now!! Your little one will be here in no time!!!!!

Kezza -- we have never used the CBFM -- Do they first say "high fertility" & then switch to saying "ovulating"? (What is considered a + with those??) The guy @ the sperm bank we used stressed repeatedly to wait after getting our +OPK. He said people often get anxious & insem too early after getting the + and recommended waiting 12 - 24 hours after getting the +. Maybe your donors delay will be a blessing & timing will be perfect for you!! Good luck & thanks for the compliment!


----------



## topazicatzbet

if its your first month using the cbfm they you will get lots of highs before ov. 
i use a known donor and usually AI days 12,13 and 14 with ov on day 14.



hoping you girls can help as you ll understand why its so important to get it right.

im not sure when to call cd 1 this cycle. i normally get AF in the afternoon and call that cd1 and it works well with my cycle, but this cycle AF started about 7pm but was only when i wiped, didnt get heavier until after midnight.

when would you call cd1. if i get it wrong i could AI on the fri and not ov til sun, i know id still be in with a chance but would like to time it as well as i can.

hope that make sence.


----------



## LunaBean

I dont know about the cbfm, I use OPKs instead, I find it easier to read pink lines! 

Tammy - I luv ur pix! Jayden is getting so big!!! :)


----------



## kezza78

Tammy - The Clearblue Fertilty monitor tells you when you've got low, high and peak fertilty (peak is when you Ovulate). I'll also do the Clearblue digital ovulation test aswell when i get peak just to be make sure!! It's my first time using so i'm all new to it too....my friend used it and it worked first time for her.


----------



## Nimyra

topaz,

If you started bleeding at 7pm I'd personally call the next day (full day of period) CD1.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was thinking that too. would probable cover me best as well incase i ov on day 15.


----------



## RainbowMum

Em_Maryland said:


> topaz,
> 
> If you started bleeding at 7pm I'd personally call the next day (full day of period) CD1.

That's what I do too when I notice bleeding at 7/8pm


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy-Jayden really is a doll. You make beautiful babies. You and your OH kinda remind me of me and my OH. I'm very girly and she is not girly at all. It's very cool that OH is willing to carry the baby. My OH would never want to do that...partly because she is very boyish but well, now it's too late for that, she is 13 years older than me (she's 48). BTW, the #2 thing is kind of a symptom for me too. That and excessive thirst and tiredness.

Topaz-I agree with the others about CD 1 being the following day. I would also stress not just going by cycle day though to predict ovulation. I'd consider doing OPKs as back up so you know exactly when your LH surge begins. When I know I am within a couple days of Ov, I do OPKS in the morning and evening so I know pretty closely when surge began. If you only do them at night, you could get a positive the next morning but not know it until the next evening and vice versa if you only do them in the morning. I like the Clearblue OPKs with the smiley face. That is what I use.

Kezza-As for timing, I did the first insemination about an hour after my first OPK and then I did the second one the following day about 15 hours later. I think I ov'd about 4 hours after the second insemination, which would have been about 19 hours after my first positive OPK.

I did the first one myself and my partner did the one the following day. I wonder which one did the trick??? We'll never know so I think I'll just go with getting to say that my partner got me pregnant.

Em-I have given your question a lot of thought. I have mixed feelings about it....We'll have to chat about it the next time we talk.

Lastly, good news girls! Today my hcg was 228 and my progesterone was 34! The hcg nearly quadrupled in three days so that's looking good. Progesterone is good too. I'm actually feeling hopeful that this could be my sticky bean! I'm SOOO sleepy and I've never felt this way before. I think it is from the progesterone. I go for repeat labs on Wednesday. I started on Lovenox injections today for the Thrombophilia. Fingers crossed. I will take all of the good vibes, sticky dust, prayers, thoughts, etc that you gals can spare.

I'll keep you posted!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Lizzie & Erin!

Erin -- that is such fantastic news! I am sending you loads of positive vibes & prayers! I def think you got preggo the second time you inseminated -- lol -- just wanna give your OH credit! Well done! :thumbup: I'm shocked too that my OH agreed to TTC our next baby -- i never in a million years thought she would agree to it! We were joking tonight that she will look like a pregnant man, lol... bc sometimes people mistake her for a boy! When we 1st bought our house -- the old woman across the street thought she was my son!!! :wacko:

Topaz -- i agree with the other girls -- i would count the next full AF day as CD1


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy-My OH gets called sir all of the time!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks ladies :flower: i thought that too so have adjusted my ticker.

i used opk with callum and found i only got a positive a few hours before i ov
i also used a cbfm with him, im not bothering this time round as i always ov on either day 14 or 15 (mainly 14) so im trying to be more relaxed with it this time round and just insem cd 12,13,14 so im covered no matter what day i ov.


----------



## kezza78

Topaz- what days did you insem on when you used ther CBFM?

I've been reading that grapefriut juice is good to help with conception anyone know how much to drink and when?

Thanks


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used the cbfm when ttc callum and then i always oved cd 16 so did cd 14,15 16.

i also drank grapefruit juice and just had a small glass each day from cd 11-16. it def helped.


----------



## kezza78

Topaz- so where they 'high fertilty' days or 'Peak'? sorry it's my first time using one so want to make sure i'm doing it correct.


----------



## topazicatzbet

first time using it you will get loads of highs. you will only get 2 peak says a cycle cos its programed to do that.

little tip after you get your peak use the same stick as it is programed to give another peak then go to low. saves you money on sticks.

it will narrow down the highs then each cycle you use it but still only get 2 peaks

hope that helps


----------



## kezza78

Thanks Topaz, every little bit helps.


----------



## Nimyra

Kezza, I drank tons of grapefruit juice the whole week before I expected to ovulate. By tons I mean 2 large glasses a day. I like grapefruit juice though, so it was easy to follow this one. I think it can't hurt!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Wow, I found this thread (and forum) through google and it's taken me 2 days to read the posts in this one thread, but I'm so glad I did, it feels like you've allowed me to share your journeys and given me hope!!

My DH has an irreversable vasectomy, we looked into IVF, but as we're considered as 'using contraception' rather than 'infertile' we don't qualify for funding and simply don't have the funds to go private so I finally bit the bullet 2 weeks ago and asked DH if he would consider us using a sperm donor... I was stunned to hear him saying that he'd been considering the same thing for over a year but didn't know whether suggesting it would upset me!! :dohh:

So we set about looking for a donor and struck gold pretty much straight away with a guy we found online, he's a regular donor and we're planning on starting early in September so that I have time to start charting and getting used to the CBFM.

I'm a complete muddle of emotions at the moment, excited that I finally have the chance I thought I wouldn't have, frightened that I won't be able to get pregnant (I have a 15 year old son so know that physically I can, but it's been a while!) :blush: and terrified of how I'll cope if I manage to fall and then mc so would you ladies mind if I hang around take a bit more inspiration from your experiences?


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the gang. good luck


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Daisy! 
(As you probably already read), my OH also had an irreversible vasectomy, but this will be my first child. Congrats on already finding a donor you feel comfortable with! That can be a big hurdle for some couples.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thank you both.. and Em, I did read your story, it's good to know we're not the only ones in this situation.

And congratulatons on getting your BFP, hopefully I'll be joining you soon!


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the madhouse! Feel free to ask any questions (even if you think they're too 'forward'), you'd be surprised at what goes on in this thread lol!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Daisy! Good luck and congrats on finding a donor and being able to come to an agreement with your hubby. Those are big steps!


----------



## EpdTTC

Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean!


----------



## LunaBean

I say twins! :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Bless you Lizzie! I'd take twins...I'm not getting any younger so if I could do it all in one shot that'd be incredible. My maternal grandmother had a set of twins in her seven children.


----------



## Nimyra

look at that beautiful ticker!!!!! 

It is a madhouse, isn't it, Lizzie? :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Daisy! :wave: Welcome! Glad you are joining us! How does your 15 year old son feel about the idea of a new baby brother or sister??

Erin -- so glad to hear you are doing fantastic & those numbers sound great!! I know this will be your super, extra-sticky bean!

Lizzie -- how is your OH's baby brother doing? I've been thinking about him. Hope he is recovering well & is in good health! :flower:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Hi Tammy, thank you!

My son's pretty excited about the prospect, he always wanted a sibling, he's of course got a step brother (14) and sister(16), but as they don't live with us he feels it's not the same!

DH's children are not quite so taken, they're fine with a baby, but his daughter doesn't want a sister and his son doesn't want a brother :dohh: but hopefully they'll be happy regardless if we're lucky enough to get that far!


----------



## kezza78

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I'm so annoyed in fact make that MAD!!! Donor was meant to come over last night to do his stuff as i'm O today, he leaves it till 11pm to let us know he can't come (had to be up at 5am for work), may as well add tired to my emotions as well!!!!! Although he is a lovely guy he's tendency to let us down is starting to wear me down, i know he's the one helping the us but if he could just be honest and say he can't make it this month then atleast we'd know were we stand.....it's just so frustrating waiting around...He's was meant to be coming over tomorrow too but still don't know if he is...i hate being in limbo... Really sorry for the rant just needed to get it off my chest!! 
I had a really good feeling about this month too, it's my third cycle on Clomid and the CBFM as been spot on......i just feel like crying :cry:. 

Anyway enough of the rant..... welcome Daisy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs: sorry hun, its a night mare to be let down like that.


----------



## Nimyra

So sorry, Kezza. How frustrating!


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry you're donor is messing you about, Ive had a few who didn't turn up at the last minute, even one who said he was on his way, didn't show up, heard nothing for 2 weeks, and he 'claimed' he'd crashed his car on the way here, even tho he'd been on msn and ignoring me the whole 2 weeks! One came up on the Monday, was supposed to come up on the Tuesday, and text that night saying he'd 'caught glandular fever and wouldnt be able to make it for awhile', yet had pictures of a night out on Facebook a few days later! We never heard from him again. One rang at 5pm and said he'd be there at 8pm, 12pm came and still no word, I had eveyrthing laid out ready to do the insems, he text a week later saying his close friend had died, never heard from him again. Another got lost on the way here, rang me for directions, got stopped by the police and fined £60 for being on his phone (which we paid), got here 2 hours later, MISSED THE POT while 'doing the deed', I had 0.5ml in the syringe, and STILL got pregnant that month,lol. We've went through ALOT of donors, as you can tell!

If we didn't laugh we'd cry! Do you think your donor maybe has cold feet, but just doesn't want to tell you? We had that with a few of our donors, cancelling at the last minute etc, then just stopped contacting us.

Tammy, baby Dabhán isn't doing so well :( He was taken back into hospital last night, his head has started to swell again, so they drilled a tiny hole through his soft spot today to try and drain some of the fluid, they'll doin it 2 more times over the next week, and if it doesnt work, he'll have to have a shunt fitted :( He isn't keeping his milk down now either :( There's a new pic of him in hosp in my journal, OH's dad set her it last night. Poor wee thing. 

They said he also has a stridor, where he makes a funny noise when he's breathing in, as if he cant get a breath, but they think he'll grow out of it.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

That's really horrible Kezza, I know these guys are doing a wonderful thing for us, but surely your donor realises how emotional this is for you and how much it throws you out by not turning up?!

Really hope he turns up tomorrow for you! :hugs:

I don't know what I'll do if our donor turns out to be unreliable, we're going to have to drive almost 3 hours each way to see him!


----------



## LunaBean

I think sometimes the donors dont actually realise how emotionally stressful this whole thing is, Ive had a few just text out of the blue, say a week after they'd been here, saying they're in the area and can come over, and dont really understand that it needs to be a certain times/date etc, abd think Im being difficult! The same when I need one that Tuesday, he'll text back saying 'Im watching a match that day, I'll be up on Thursday' :doh: It's maddening! Thankfully we have a great reliable one at the minute, ad another few as back-ups!!

Have you thought about maybe having one as back-up, just incase one isn't available?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kezza -- that really sucks about your donor. I thought he sounded a bit unreliable from your posts the other day. I was hoping he would come thru for you though this month. Maybe, like Lizzie said, you can find a back-up donor?? I would hate to see this happen to you again next month. Maybe you can have a chat with him to see if maybe he is getting cold feet about the whole thing. Sorry, hang in there! :flower:

Lizzie, so sorry to hear about the baby. I was hoping you would have good news. I will check your journal to see his latest picture. How do you pronounce his name?

My OH took a test this morning & it was negative. We are both very disappointed but still hopeful -- i know it was pretty early to test -- AF isn't even due until Tuesday. So -- still keeping my FX'ed!


----------



## LunaBean

You pronounce his name Daa-vin :) Silly Irish spelling! lol Boo for negative tests, its still wayyy early tho! :) Good luck!


----------



## kezza78

Thanks for the kind words folk. 

Myself and OH were talking last night and are going to start looking for another donor, hoping we can find one soon tho don't want to waste another month. Why can't things just be simple and straight forward!! I'll keep you all posted on what's happening. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## RubyRainbows

We tested again this morning & got another :bfn: !

:growlmad:

Feeling sooo disappointed. I think we will just wait until Tuesday to see if that evil witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## LunaBean

Aw I'm sorry :( Some people dont get it til later, she's not out yet! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

so sorry, MommyTammy. *hugs*


----------



## lindseyry

Tammy, you're not out yet! But, Im sorry you're feeling down and out.... Hopefully, you've just got a late implanter.

Im just sitting around, waiting - waiting - waiting. Depending on my bbt, Ill poas on Friday. So far my bbt chart looks really good. FF says I Od on CD 16 and tcoyf says I Od on CD 15. Im thinking I Od in the night between CD 15 and CD 16. Anyway, I guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls... a very unwanted & uninvited guest arrived today!!!!! :witch: I hate you AF! :cry:

Lindsey -- how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Keep my FX'ed for ya!


----------



## day_dreamer

Has anyone had to get their donor to have an SA? 

I've got an appointment at the infertility clinic at the end of August, and have had an internal scan plus day 2, 21, and 35 bloods taken. 

My OH will be coming with me to the appointment but I don't want to turn up if they're going to be funny because we haven't had an SA done yet. Should I get him to go to his GP and demand one? And if he does that, how would my specialist get the results? I have no idea what the correct process is?!


----------



## Nimyra

I can't really remember, but I think Erin said that she brought her donor to see her doc and paid for a SA to be done. Maybe she'll chime in.

I think my donor already had one done before I picked him (because he had donated before to other couples).


----------



## EpdTTC

MommyTammy :hugs: to you. Boo for AF! Maybe you guys could find a known donor and since you are both willing to carry, you could BOTH do inseminations each month and double your chances! :) Wouldn't it be crazy if you both got pregnant??? :saywhat:

Allstars: I did have an SA done on my donor. He gave me a "sample" and I took it to my RE's office and they did the analysis. It cost me $150. Beware, I don't know how the docs are there but here it is very difficult to get a doc to work with you with a donor. They will do it if the guy is your hubby or boyfriend but are reluctant to participate in inseminations with a donor. My doc got to know me and then "gave in" so to speak but originally he was pretty against the idea. Good luck to you!

I am home from my quick trip to CA. I am sooo glad to be home! So far so good, no spotting or anything to worry about. I have an ultrasound on the 26th. I worry sometimes because I don't feel terribly sick or anything but I guess it is not necessary to feel sick in order to have a successful pregnancy. I am very tired, still thirsty, bbs are slightly sore, mild heartburn at least once a day usually, lots of peeing, and occasional small cramps for a few minutes here and there. I think I am doing a good job of staying calm but I won't lie, I worry every time I go to the bath room that I am going to see blood. Giving myself the injections is not a lot of fun and my belly looks like a war zone but hey, whatever it takes. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin! So glad to hear you are doing well there! Give that little baby bean a rub for me! I wont be trying anytime soon... worried about my insulin level being high! Need to lose weight first & get that down. I stopped taking the metformin for that bc it made me feel so :sick: and i had to keep running to the bathroom! Not fun!

I was telling OH how much luck you lovely ladies have had finding "known donors" & she is starting to warm up to the idea! I think it will be a long process trying to find someone normal, tho! The last potential donor i was talking to online seemed normal -- we talked several times & had great conversations. And then he asked if i wanted him to send me a picture of his p*nis!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: Lol -- so i have dabbled a bit in this process -- but still have a long ways to go before finding "Mr. Right"!


----------



## day_dreamer

EpdTTC said:


> Allstars: I did have an SA done on my donor. He gave me a "sample" and I took it to my RE's office and they did the analysis. It cost me $150. Beware, I don't know how the docs are there but here it is very difficult to get a doc to work with you with a donor. They will do it if the guy is your hubby or boyfriend but are reluctant to participate in inseminations with a donor. My doc got to know me and then "gave in" so to speak but originally he was pretty against the idea. Good luck to you!

Thanks for your reply :)

My GP was very reluctant to even refer me to the hospital in the first place, as when I originally saw her we were contemplating buying sperm from a clinic to do AI ourselves. She point blank told me that there was nothing she could do for us and we'd have to fund ourselves privately (never going to be an option for us!). It was only after a month of blood tests and my internal scan, that I told her we'd spoken with a friend of ours and he was going to be our donor, that she relented. She said she still wasn't sure what the NHS could offer us, but would speak with the consultant and let me know. The consultant is happy to see me for this initial appointment, but I don't know how far things will go after that. 

I don't really mind (at this stage) whether it's just the infertility tests that they can offer...I'm not looking to go down the IUI/IVF yet anyway (fingers crossed we don't have to) - and hopefully she'll just be able to prescribe me Clomid to get me ovulating. We'll see I suppose. 

Still not sure what to do about our donor and his tests...might have to brave ringing the clinic up and see what they say....don't know what to say to them though and will no doubt make a fool of myself trying to explain our complicated situation!!

Thanks again :) and good luck :hugs:


----------



## lindseyry

Tammy - Boo on af showing up! Im sorry - but heres to next month!!

Im just sitting here on 9 DPO. I have not poas yet cause its just heartbreaking to see bfn - or see a bfp and worry that its not gonna hang on. :cry:
Ive had a few symptoms off and on - the biggest one was at 7 dpo - really sharp cramps that lasted for about 20 minutes. They were harsh enough I had to sit down and catch my breath. 
Normally at 9 dpo I have a spike in bbt, then on 10 dpo it starts to drop. This morning my temp was the same as it was yesterday, which was a tenth of a degree higher than the last two days. In other words - 97.8 Sunday Monday and 97.9 Tuesday and Today. BUT - I started using progesterone cream this cycle after O. So, its quite possible the bbt difference can be because of that. I also had a fallback rise this cycle, which Ive never had before, ever. I know its not a precursor to pregnancy but it was interesting to me anyway. Oh, and my boobs HURT. They arent just pre af tender - they HURT. 
So, I dont know whats going on but Im trying to not think too much into it. :coffee:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow! Lindsey! Sounds like some pretty promising symptoms for ya!! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Fingers are firmly crossed here for you Lindsey! 

I'm now officially on CD1 of my trial cycle with the CBFM, I've been climbing the walls because I'm 3 days late (can't believe I've actually been upset at AF being late!) but I'm sat here feeling a bit deflated now, I've had the monitor here ready for the past 2 weeks and it was a bit of an anticlimax when I switched it on and simply got a number 1 and 1 bar, I'm not sure what I was actually expecting!! :blush:

But, it does feel great to finally be preparing, Fx that this time next month I'll be on the real cycle and on my way to a BFP!


----------



## topazicatzbet

that time of the month again for me and callum to make the trip to my donors. 
off there tom, got a new car yest so looking forword to the drive. lol.

id love to get pg this cycle cos my EDD would be the same date i got my BFP with callum.


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck this month Topaz and Daisy.

Fingers crossed for you Linds!

Had blood work done today because I was having a big freak out. Was convinced my pregnancy symptoms were fading and that I was going to miscarry. I think it comes with the territory after having two losses. Turns out things still look good. Hcg was 7,862! (Doc was hoping for at least 4,000) Did an ultrasound and saw the gestational sac and yolk. Have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday, hope to see the heartbeat! Please oh Please let us see the heartbeat. Let there be a little one in there!


----------



## Nimyra

Hang in there, Erin! 

Good luck to everyone trying or waiting to test!


----------



## kezza78

Hi All,

Erin - i'm sure everything will be fine, PMA!!

Topaz - fingers crossed for you hun.

Linds - it all sounds really good for you, fx'd ! 

AFM...we have managed to find another donor:happydance:!! Really pleased, he's really flexiable and really wants to help!! We so happy, just on the count down now for AF so the ball can start rolling!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaBean

I say twinnies Erin! :happydance:!!!

I'm on CD8, starting to round up the donors for next week, Belfast Pride is next weekend, and Im due to ovulate right in the middle of it, so have to arrange them all round next Saturday!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Kezza on finding another donor! and Yay Lizzie on getting back into the madness! Keep us posted!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin!! So happy to see things are going well! PMA! Ecstatic for you! :happydance:

Good luck girls -- hope this cycle is lucky for everyone!!! :dust: 

No luck here with finding a donor... and can't afford any more frozen spermies for awhile. So....... on a break from trying again. :cry:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lindsey -- have you tested yet??? :test:


----------



## topazicatzbet

MommyTammyPA said:


> Erin!! So happy to see things are going well! PMA! Ecstatic for you! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck girls -- hope this cycle is lucky for everyone!!! :dust:
> 
> No luck here with finding a donor... and can't afford any more frozen spermies for awhile. So....... on a break from trying again. :cry:

have you had a look on here hun https://www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com/

thats where i found my donor. i used one of the pre approaved oned and he has been fantastic. i also put a message on the message boarded and got LOTS of offers, you have to sift through thoughs as a few were rather dodgy but i still got a few that sounded good.


----------



## kezza78

topazicatzbet said:


> MommyTammyPA said:
> 
> 
> Erin!! So happy to see things are going well! PMA! Ecstatic for you! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck girls -- hope this cycle is lucky for everyone!!! :dust:
> 
> No luck here with finding a donor... and can't afford any more frozen spermies for awhile. So....... on a break from trying again. :cry:
> 
> have you had a look on here hun https://www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com/
> 
> thats where i found my donor. i used one of the pre approaved oned and he has been fantastic. i also put a message on the message boarded and got LOTS of offers, you have to sift through thoughs as a few were rather dodgy but i still got a few that sounded good.Click to expand...

We used this site as well, like Topaz said you have to sift through then!! Good luck.


----------



## LunaBean

I got mine on Vivastreet!


----------



## Mushe

Hi All,

I've read the entire thread and it's made me smile and brought tears to my eye's in equal measures...

I'm a single 34 yr old and I would love to have a baby, I always thought I'd be fine just being an Aunt to 5 nephews and very recently a niece :D :D but as I'm sure you're all aware, once that clock starts ticking, there is absolutely nothing you can do to shut it off :lol: 

I, very luckily, have a friend who also want's a child and wants to co-parent with me, we've been talking about it on and off since New Year and I came off depo some months ago... waiting for AF to show so I can start taking the Pregnacare Conceive vits. I think I O'd on Monday as I had a sharp pain in my left Ovary and as I've not had af for almost 8 months, this one's gonna be a killer! :(

I've learned so much from you guys, preseed (my initial reaction was "say wha?" :lol: ) insteed cups, fertility friend and most importantly of all, the comradeliness and support you all show for each other, it really is beautiful :D

Congratulations to those of you who have sticky beans, and :hugs: to those who are still trying...

Wishing you all (and myself) the best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome and good luck. thats great that you have a friend to co parent with hope you get that sticky bean soon


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Mushe!


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Mushe,

Congrats on finding someone to coparent with you! That's really brave and can work out wonderfully with the right person. 

I don't know how long it normally takes for the depo to wear off, but hope you get to start trying soon and that you conceive quickly.


----------



## Mushe

Em_Maryland said:


> Welcome Mushe,
> 
> Congrats on finding someone to coparent with you! That's really brave and can work out wonderfully with the right person.
> 
> I don't know how long it normally takes for the depo to wear off, but hope you get to start trying soon and that you conceive quickly.

Thank you all, I already feel like part of "the family" as I've read so much about you all over the past few days...

Re: Depo, I'd been on it from age 24 - 28, then met someone and had the implanon (don't do it! It's horrific! ) 3 years after thet, as we'd split up 6 months previously I had it taken out... I've pretty much been single since then (with the exception of a couple of 1 or 2 month's with chicks) So I've been on and off contraceptives... I've been "natural" for roughly 8 months before I took the depo again back in March 'coz I was annoyed with af screwing up my life :blush: So I'm now waiting (un) patiently for my first "proper" af for a while, had some cramps today and I just want her to turn up!! As soon as she does I can start charting (another thing I've learned :lol: I sat through the fertility friend lessons this eve) so I *almost* understand it :D

One of my very good friends has been trying for the BFP with her DH fro almost a year now, I've been speaking with her and apparently, if I get PG before her, she's gonna kick my arse! :lol: 

But seriously, all of you, you are *so* strong, the stuff some of you have had to go through... I'm so glad I found here and found people who won't say "Are you F*king Crazy?????* 

Luv and hugs to all xx


----------



## mommies1and2

My partner and I want to purchase a fertility monitor and are thinking of the Ovacue. Just wondering if any of you have used it and have feedback. Some friends of our that are also TTC don't like theirs but they are doing IUI's with a RE. We will be doing at home inseminations with frozen sperm are thinking it would be helpful in determining when to have the sperm shipped. Any thoughts?


----------



## kezza78

Welcome Mushe, 

So AF showed up today, CBFM has been set CD1 it is!! Just waiting now to start testing and DTD . I've started a journal if anyone is interseted in my story....:blush:


----------



## Mushe

mommies1and2 said:


> My partner and I want to purchase a fertility monitor and are thinking of the Ovacue. Just wondering if any of you have used it and have feedback. Some friends of our that are also TTC don't like theirs but they are doing IUI's with a RE. We will be doing at home inseminations with frozen sperm are thinking it would be helpful in determining when to have the sperm shipped. Any thoughts?

Hi, sorry, I can't help but I know someone will turn up soon with awesome advice :D



kezza78 said:


> Welcome Mushe,
> 
> So AF showed up today, CBFM has been set CD1 it is!! Just waiting now to start testing and DTD . I've started a journal if anyone is interseted in my story....:blush:

Hey Kezza, :( :hugs: 

I'll have a squizz at your journal :D


----------



## LunaBean

I cant help either regarding fertility monitors, sorry! I just use OPKs (the pee sticks) and wait til they get positive!

We're going to our donors house in the morning before we drive to belfast for Pride on Saturday, Im excited!! Mostly about Pride tho,lol. OPKs have started getting dark,so hopefully be positive tomro. Saturday would have been a better day, but we have to go up a day early. Will have pix of pride when I get back, 10, 000 people last year, hopefully more this year!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used one of the old style ovacue when ttc callum, i found it confusing. i prefered the cbfm


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck this weekend Lizzie!

Topaz: How are you doing in the 2ww?

MommyTammy: Given any more thought to trying to find a known donor?

I had an u/s yesterday and baby was still there growing on schedule! Saw the heartbeat too. I asked my doc that if everything looked ok on the u/s could we skip the blood work since it just makes me worry if it isn't perfect. So no blood work! Yay. That was a big relief. I go back next Friday for another scan although I'm thinking of changing it to the following week because he said I could come back in 7-14 days. I worry so much before my scans that I am actually starting to think that less is better. What do you girls think?


----------



## LunaBean

I agree, less scans are better, you always worry in the 7 days leading to the scan, and dont really get to enjoy it! Wait til ur morning sickness kicks in, you'll be wishing it away!! lol. Im so glad things are going well!!!

I was at the donors house today, meeting another one tomro too, should ovulate tomro or Sunday!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

EpdTTC said:


> Good luck this weekend Lizzie!
> 
> Topaz: How are you doing in the 2ww?
> 
> MommyTammy: Given any more thought to trying to find a known donor?
> 
> I had an u/s yesterday and baby was still there growing on schedule! Saw the heartbeat too. I asked my doc that if everything looked ok on the u/s could we skip the blood work since it just makes me worry if it isn't perfect. So no blood work! Yay. That was a big relief. I go back next Friday for another scan although I'm thinking of changing it to the following week because he said I could come back in 7-14 days. I worry so much before my scans that I am actually starting to think that less is better. What do you girls think?

im ok thanks, no real symptoms, my temp is high though.


----------



## Renge

Hi everyone... I have been looking for a known donor for a while now and it has not gone well. I was supposed to meet with my donor for this cycle (a week and a half ago) and he decided to tell me he was coming, then not show up! 
I would like to hear from any of you who have experience finding a known donor or asking someone (i.e. an acquaintance) to donate for you. I am in a location that most potential donors will not travel to (Mid-Maine... I have not found any donors here except one seedy "couple"!), and I do not have anyone I feel comfortable enough asking (without the fear of it getting talked about by everyone the next day). 
I am really upset and frustrated with my experience so far. Many donors act like they will donate then disappear, or have "schedule conflicts," or (as in this month) do not show up and do not give any response after flaking.

Sorry for the ranting thrown in there... And thanks for reading!!


----------



## Nimyra

Renge, my advice is to consider how far you are willing to travel to receive a donation (short flight, 3 hour drive, etc), and expand your search radius. Are their nearby major cities where you have family or friends you could stay with while inseminating (to keep costs down). Frozen sperm would have put me out $400-$800 a month, so my budget for at home inseminations was about about $400. I decided I was willing to travel as far as 4 hours away (by car) and looked for donors in nearby states. Since you are in a remote area, you will have to stay flexible, or else fall back on using a sperm bank or try fresh sperm shipping (which can work, but the success rate is lower).

The traveling is a lot easier if you work a flexible job and don't have small children and isn't for everyone.

If the known donor route doesn't work, you *can* inseminate at home with frozen sperm from a bank. 

I know its' not ideal... but that's life when living in a more remote part of the country.

For what its worth, I traveled to a different city to inseminate with my chosen donor. It wasn't the easiest thing, but it was worth it to me.


----------



## doglover888

Hey, I'm new here. So glad I found this thread. I am 44 and desperately want to be a mom. I had a baby in 2004 who would be 6 now but she died at months. I am single right now and no mr. right in sight. So, I started using donor sperm in April. 3 failed IUI's so far. 2 weren't the most perfect timing. 1 at home insemination that I did this month. I've been on clomid every month since May. 50 mg in May, 100 mg in June & July. But to no avail.

I am devastated that I started my period this morning. I can't afford to just throw thousands of dollars at this. I don't see how I can afford to do much more at all. I've already spent close to $5,000 dollars! I can afford about 2 more vials of donor sperm. Does anyone have any advice? My insurance doesn't cover infertility treatments. Do I have any hope for this to happen? 

Sandy


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey hun, sorry about your loss.

have you concidered a known donor, they dont have to be part of the babies life. 

look back a page or 2 and you ll find the web address of the site i used to find my donor. you only pay them expenses. much cheaper. 

good luck


----------



## Nimyra

Hi and welcome Sandy,

Most of us on this thread used/are using known donors because of cost considerations and also the success rate using fresh sperm is about twice as high (at least) as using frozen sperm - and the timing doesn't have to be as exact.

There are a lot of tips throughout these pages on finding known donors (friends, or using internet sites). I found my donor on the yahoogroup freespermdonors, which has a lot of US donors. Some of the other sites might be better for finding UK donors. 

If you have any specific questions, ask away. We're here to help!


----------



## doglover888

I don't have any one that I could ask to be a donor. Wish i did. I did try to find the yahoo group free sperm donor but couldn't. I am in the US and don't know how prevalent free donors are especially here in the bible belt of Georgia! I'm also a little leery of free sperm donors. I mean if they aren't going to be involved, why do they do it???

Sandy


----------



## Nimyra

https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/FreeSpermDonors/

There are definitely some weirdos to weed through, but a lot of donors are just nice guys who wanted to be donors for whatever reason but were rejected from donating at sperm banks because their sperm didn't freeze well (90% of potential sperm bank donors are rejected for this reason). You do have to trust your instincts and only work with someone who seems trustworthy. 

Lizzie is a pro at finding donors and might have some tips. :)


----------



## LunaBean

I am indeed Em lol..I had 3 on the go at one point!!

I suggest you post an ad in the 'men wanted' section of a local website (a classifieds site), because as seedy as it sounds, thats the audience you're targeting, and chances are they you'll get the most replies!!! I did have to sift through over 100 replies from creepy, pervy men..but there were a few who didn't mess me about. Although I did meet a few who then turned out to be creeps too after awhile, it just takes some time for you to suss them out..and always awlays make sure they get STD/STI tests done before you do anything, and always make sure you know exactly where you stand with them, ie no contact at all with the child, or some after awhile. My donors at the minute won't be having any contact with the child, which leaves me free to use a few at once (I have 2 regulars at the minute), because it won't matter who the dad is. 

You may find that someone who starts out not wanting any contact, wants to get more involved when you get pregnant. Ive had this happen, and although I then lost the baby, the donor realised he was more attached than he meant to get, and ended the 'relationship'. It is a long and stressful process, feel free to PM me (or any one of us) if you have any questions about wording your ad or anything :) Good luck!!!

An update on me..Im currently in the dreaded 2WW, boo :( Saw the donor on Friday, but didnt ovulate until yesterday, so hope Im still in with a chance!!!


----------



## Nimyra

mini-rant:

One thing that annoys me about the yahoogroup is that the moderators often respond to people's posts asking questions about insemination/ovulation prediction etc. The moderators are all men who are donors, and they have some set ideas about at-home insemination most notably:
1) that LH surge pee sticks are the best way to predict ovulation
2) if you aren't getting positive LH surge on the sticks you probably aren't ovulating
3) That you should always inseminate after getting the positive LH surge
4) that no more than 2 inseminations should be done a month

I get so irritated about this, because lots of women never get positive LH surge tests (myself included) and still ovulate. Those tests don't work for everyone. Also, if you wait until the positive test, you might actually be catching the positive on the way back down (you'll get two positives per cycle, when you start the peak, and when the peak falls back down) so if you wait you might miss the egg. I am such a big believer in using other methods (cervical mucus, temping, etc) to confirm ovulation and when in doubt inseminate early and often. I hate seeing misinformation spread as FACT.

The moderators also like to say that sperm only live for 48 hours which simply isn't true. 

Anyway... Lizzie, early insemination is better than late insemination. I'm sure you still have a shot this month.!


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah thats silly Em...one of the times I got pregnant I never got a positive..just a week of faint lines..but going by my chart/CM I definately ovulated! (well obv I did if I got pregnant lol). But I would have thought I was out that month and wouldnt even have inseminated if I wasnt checing CM and temping! I think alot of people have this notion that you can just get pregnant...my sister said to me the other day 'I thought it would have worked first time' *rolls eyes*. Everyones body is different..and its not just a case of 'getting pregnant'...we wouldnt go to all this trouble if it was! Its also better to inseminate as much as possible!! I never do it more than once the same day tho, maybe every other day

Em..how are you anyway? Bet ur getting excited!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know what you mean. before i found my donor i was thinking about using another donor. 

my first cycle using opk didnt get a pos opk next thing he is talking about pcos and weorrying me to death. turns out i have a very short window for getting a pos opk.

my donor now is great, he doesnt have a clue about all the ins and out, io just let him know when i want him and he produces the goods.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah mines is like that too, best way to be!!


----------



## Nimyra

yeah, I think the donors should leave all the fertility stuff to us, and just show up when requested. 

I'm doing pretty good, have put on tons of weight, but feeling all right. Suffering a bit from SPD (pelvic pain), but physical therapy is helping. I'm hoping this baby comes early (in the next week or two would be terrific!). Yes, definitely excited and ready to move on to the next bit!


----------



## doglover888

Thanks all for your advice about donors. I'm just not ready to go the free donor yet. I did finally find that group on yahoo and they all seem too seedy. And none in my area anyway. But I may revisit that soon. 

I was wanting some advice from any of you that have taken clomid. I have taken it for the last 3 cycles. 1st cycle 50 mg, then 100 mg the last 2 cycles. Anyway, this cycle my period still hadn't come at 14 days since my insemination so I was thinking this might be the month. But I started on Sunday at 15 days post insem. But it only lasted like an hour and then some spotting the rest of the day and then nothing. I mean it was really a light period. So I called the doc to see if clomid could cause light period. He wants me to come for blood test tomorrow to see if I'm preg. But I know I'm not. I took a hpt today and it was negative. It would have to be positive by now. 

Have any of you had a similar experience with clomid?

Sandy


----------



## EpdTTC

Sandy-
I did a couple of rounds of Clomid. The first round was 50 mg. I had 4-5 dominant follicles on that dose and got pregnant (with trigger shot, and IUI with fresh known donor sperm) that cycle (ended in mc). Because I responded so well (almost too well), the next time my Dr only prescribed 25 mg. I got pregnant (again, with IUI with fresh donor sperm and trigger shot) that cycle as well (also ended in mc). Both times I used Clomid, I think that my cycles after wards were actually shorter. I used to ovulate on CD 18, with Clomid it was usually on CD 14. On the cycles following the Clomid, I usually ovulated on CD 15 or 16. My cycles used to be about 32 days (with a couple of days of spotting before AF's big arrival). After Clomid or with Clomid, I think they were more like 29 or 30 days. 

In June, My OH and I did at-home inseminations with fresh known donor sperm, no IUI and no Clomid. I got a BFP. I think I got a +OPK on cycle day 16 and ovulated on CD 17. I'm hoping this one is mine to keep (this is the furthest I have ever gotten and things look good so far). Sometimes, I can't help but wonder if the Clomid contributed to my miscarriages. I don't think I really needed it and I wonder if it thinned out the lining of my uterus. With Clomid, I had bright red implantation bleeding and miscarried very quickly (usually started seeing a drop in Hcg or progesterone within a week after BFP). I certainly don't mean to scare you-I know Clomid has been very successful for many women, I just don't think it was for me.

I think Clomid made my cycles shorter, not longer but I have heard other women say just the opposite. I think the important part is that it can change the length of your cycle. Also, don't assume that you would get a positive HPT at 15 dpo. With my second pregnancy, my hcg was only 20 at 14 dpo and was not showing up on an HPT yet.

Good Luck to you!
Erin


----------



## Nimyra

Baby on the way!


----------



## doglover888

I don't think the clomid is for me either. I wish I hadn't even taken this cycle. I am not taking anymore of it. I wonder how long it takes my lining to get back to normal. I wonder if I can try next month. But I don't want to do it too soon and my lining still be too thin. Does anyone know???

BTW Erin, congrats on your pregnancy! I hope this one sticks! How far along are you?


----------



## EpdTTC

Sandy
I think Dr's would argue that Clomid contributes to miscarriage but I think they do tell you that it can thin the lining of the uterus. Can being the operative word. I would guess that the lining of your uterus would be back to its normal with the next cycle without Clomid but that is just my guess. How many cycles did you ttc before starting the Clomid? In retrospect, I just think I was quick to want to try anything that would improve my chances but turns out, I didn't really need the clomid.

I am 7 weeks and 3 days today. With my previous miscarriages, I got bad news almost immediately via blood work, within a week of getting BFP, that indicated the pregnancy was not going to make it. I never got far enough to even see anything on an ultrasound. So I am hoping that this time things are different entirely since bloods have looked great and I have seen the heart beat three times now. I have another scan on Friday. I had a little bit of a scare this past weekend as I had some bleeding but it turns out I have a polyp on my cervix! I guess it is fairly common in pregnancy and is caused from the increase in estrogen. I hate seeing the blood as it freaks me out but at least I know the cause and that there is no blood in the uterus or anything and baby is ok.

I think the thing that is most exciting about this pregnancy, well at least one thing anyway, is that my OH and I did it ourselves! No IUI, just two people in love making a baby. :)

Big big hugs to Emily and congrats on the birth of baby Maya! 

Erin


----------



## LunaBean

EpdTTC said:


> Sometimes, I can't help but wonder if the Clomid contributed to my miscarriages. I don't think I really needed it and I wonder if it thinned out the lining of my uterus.

Although I was using soy isoflovines rather than clomid, the effect is still the same..and I do wonder if thats what's causing my miscarriages too...or at least contributing..because every loss Ive had, apart from the last..my lining has been extremly thin when I was scanned while miscarrying..last time is was almost 2cm tho..and I hadn't been taking my soy cus I dont know the donor would be free that month..and even tho I still miscarried..this one held on longest and I got positives on Clearblue Digis for the first time ever...so maybe the soy is making my lining too thin to sustain the pregnancy? This is my last cycle using it..so we'll see!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats emily. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Here is another website that has sperm donors: https://www.gayfamilyoptions.com/list/19

I actually talked to a couple of guys from this site about a year ago before I found my donor. They were in CA though and I am in OH so that would have been tough. For some reason, I think these guys seem less sketchy, maybe because they are mostly gay men wanting to help lesbians-they know it will be AI and since they are gay, they aren't creepy and trying for NI.


----------



## doglover888

Yeah, I saw one ad that said 35 yo married man with 3 kids would donate AI but prefer NI. Yeah, I bet he would. Sounds like he's just looking for some extra marital sex to me. Well, the nurse called me today with my blood test results. Surprise, i'm Not pregnant. I told her that. I really think the clomid hurt my chances thinning things out. I am also afraid that next month it will still be too thin, so I'm scared I'd be wasting my money to try. I have to wait til my next period and they r going to check my ovarian reserve.


----------



## Nimyra

Hi girls! Thanks for the good wishes. I am still at the hospital, leaving tomorrow evening. My sister is here as of noon today helping me out and has been a godsend. I'm feeling more confident that I won't accidentally hurt my baby. Maya came early, but is very healthy and a whopping 7lbs, 1oz. She is super precious with squinty eyes, pink cubby cheeks, and a full head of brown hair. We're dealing with some feeding issues (she isn't much of a sucker), but hopefully things will work out better once my milk comes in. 

Much love and baby dust to you all. Thank you for all the support - and for letting me hang around even after getting pregnant. :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure she will get the hang of sucking soon, its prob cos she was that bit early. 

she is a good weight callum was 7lb4oz at full term.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaayyy! Baby Maya has arrived! Congrats Emily!!!!!!! Our 1st baby on this thread, i believe -- right?? She can be our little cheerleader! :dance: Hope we have many more babies to come!

Erin -- your little one will be next, i think?? Glad you & little bean are doing wonderfully!!!!!! Such awesome news!

Lizzie -- love the pic of you & OH -- cute couple!

Welcome to all the new posters! I see there are some in the same boat as me! :wave: I am not having any luck at all with finding a known donor. Lots of creepers to weed through!!!!!!!!! :flasher: So much great advice & links from the ladies on here tho -- just have to keep searching!!!!

My OH is going to see the fertility doc, we just scheduled the appn't today. I can't believe we are back to square one! She is having a consultation with the same doc i went to see -- and then will have to go for the appnt to check the uterus/fallopian tubes -- and then be considered for clomid & IUI. We decided to start this long process since the at-home insems have not been successful & we've run out of money for donor sperm (spent about $3500.00 so far!!). Right now we are saving up for more sperm & hoping an IUI will work!!!!

Will still continue to look for a known donor tho!

I haven't been on much lately -- so heartbroken over my friend's loss last week. She arrived at the hospital for a scheduled c-section & found out the baby had passed. Her doc appn't a few days earlier had shown the baby was fine -- and her pregnancy had no complications. It was completely unexpected & devastating. :cry: My heart goes out to all angel mommies out there!


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg that is so sad :hugs:

good luck finding a donor


----------



## LunaBean

Aww Tammy Im sorry to hear about your friend :( Hope you have some luck finding a good donor!


----------



## Nimyra

Don't forget about SnagglePat and MaybeMomSarah. We have at least 3 more babies on the way. 

Tammy, I'm so sorry about your friend. I cannot imagine how devastated she must feel.


----------



## snagglepat

What horrific news about your friend. They must be devastated, as must all who know her and her family. Love and thoughts to all involved from here.

Em - huge congratulations on Maya's birth. You must be absolutely over the moon - and such a good weight too. Wishing you all the best through these early days, getting settled and established. It's such an amazing time. :)

Tammy, don't give up on the known donor route. There are some great guys out there - we certainly found one. We did have to weed through some quite unsavoury types to find him though. It's well worth it once your good guy materialises. We've had a total of 20 cycles of inseminations with an average of two attempts per cycle so I dread to think how much we'd have spent if we'd been using any other method. Plus I do consider it an advantage to have actually met our donor. I may not know him well or have ever seen him without his shirt off (I remember having a bizarre paranoia last pregnancy that he had really ugly knees or something that we didn't know about) but I do know he's bright and articulate, he's a good conversationalist/pleasant company and he is clearly very generous of spirit. These things are important to us too - more so than physical characteristics really. 

But that's just us. :)

We've had a significant day. This morning we went to court for the final hearing of DP's adoption of Ember. It was very short and sweet, everything in order, and then the magistrates posed for photos with us and gave us a bouquet of flowers! We are at last completely equal, permanent parents of our child - legally (because we have been in all other ways since the day she was born). It's all done! And we won't have to do it for this baby now that the law has changed, we'll just both go straight onto the birth certificate. Phew! No more unnecessary bureaucracy for our family! Yey!

Best wishes to everyone else,

Gina. x


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

So sorry about your friend!

Gina- are you and your partner in a civil partnership?


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Gina! What an important milestone and so happy to hear that it wont be necessary in the future. Also welcome to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww thats amazing snagglepat!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- such awesome news -- congrats!!!! Babies, babies everywhere! Hope there are many more BFP's to come!

Em -- gonna go look to see if you're posted any pics of baby Maya!


----------



## Nimyra

oh, gosh, I'm so bad about uploading pics. Give me a week and I'll see what I can do.

Sadly, baby Maya had to stay at the hospital last night because she has jaundice. I'm supposed to call for an update in an hour or two and see if she can come home today. All in all it is probably for the best she had to stay because I got home and felt awful for several hours (possibly the car ride upset my body). Now I've had a couple of naps (in between pumping sessions) and the house is closer to ready for her. 

We are having feeding issues and I know I'm just going to have to stay flexible about the breast feeding, like I had to be flexible with my birthplan, but it is a bit stressful. Goal for now is to pump enough to get my milk to come in and then see if baby and I can't work this out. Seriously, this is all a lot more complicated than I was expecting. 

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread - you all are a major source of support for me. *hugs*


----------



## Nimyra

pic!


----------



## snagglepat

Em, if you're really determined, you will get there with the feeding. Ember didn't latch on at all until she was 4 weeks old and I had to pump for every feed, but we found a great lactation consultant and she got us there in the end. Ember self-weaned just a few months ago - once we got there we were very reluctant to give it up! ;) Good support can make all the difference though, so see if you can find a good breastfeeding specialist who can help you through. It made all the difference to us.

Kezza, yes, we're civil partners. We only became civil partners for the legal benefits though - especially around having children. 

Gina. x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Em, I just saw your new profile pic. Maya is gorgeous! :)


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for the advice, Gina. It's good to know that we're not the only ones and that a rough start can be overcome. I'm pretty stubborn, so I have hope. We will definitely contact a lactation consultant if we are still struggling in a week.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Great pic -- baby is beautiful!!!!!!! Good luck with the breastfeeding -- Hope Maya comes home very soon!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Awww! Maya is sooo cute!!!! 

Im only 6dpo and testing already, lol. *maybeeeee* a 'something' lolol. Even OH saw it, but I 'am' still only 6dpo, so Im disregarding it until its pink enough to blind me!!! I did get my bfp at 7dpo last time tho, so we'll see! Have had cramps alll day and peeing like mad, my chart is looking good to, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs to your friend MommyTammy. That is heart wrenching.

Yay to beautiful baby Maya being here and being a source of good energy for all of us in various stages of ttc.

Snagglepat-congrats on finalizing the legal stuff with the kids. That is huge!

Lizzie-good luck this month, I'll be watching for your BFP!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck lizzie.

im waiting for the witch to arrive and then on to cycle 3.


----------



## doglover888

Forgive me for not reading all the posts in this thread to find the answer - but there are so many. And I keep getting confused on who did what. My question is has anyone on here gotten pregnant with at home insemination with frozen donor sperm? I'm just wondering if I'm wasting my money and my time. 

Thanks, 

Sandy


----------



## Nimyra

I could be wrong, but I'm not sure any of us got pregnant at home with frozen donor sperm. I know some of us are doing this, and I have heard of it working - success per cycle could range from 3-10%. Expect it to take more tries than using non-frozen sperm. If you have the time and money to spare, keep going. If you have more money than time, may want to try an IUI at a clinic (which will raise the success per cycle rate to 6-20%). Live sperm at home should have a success rate of 10-20%. If you are younger your numbers will be higher, older, lower.

I found that knowing the probabilities helped me make the decision about how we wanted to proceed.

Good luck!


----------



## doglover888

I am 44 - will be 45 in Nov. I've already spent about $3,000 on 3 failed IUI's and 1 at home try. I think 2 of the IUI's were bad timing. But the other one and the at home were perfect timing. The IUI's were done with my gyno. I have an appt. with a RE on Wed and will see what he recommends. I haven't had a fsh test in about a year. I know those numbers can easily change. 

I don't really have a lot of money or time at this point. Something's gotta work soon or Ill be out of both. 

Sandy


----------



## LunaBean

I think given ur situation, you should try and find a donor/clinic to use fresh sperm, as I know this has a higher success rate. Ive been pregnant 4 times the past 10 months using a known donor at home, sadly I lost all the babies, but it does have a higher change of working than the frozen stuff. Good luck!


----------



## doglover888

I've not been able to find a known donor. It will have to be frozen unless something changes.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls im out this cycle, but my cat got her bfp today. kittens due in a few weeks. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry ur out, but yaye for kittens! I want a kitten, but OH says no since we already have a dog, boo!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sandy, sorry to hear things haven't been successful for you thus far. My partner & i have tried 3 months with frozen sperm... (Oct., Nov., & July)... we inseminated twice each cycle. Two times i tried (but then found out my insulin level is very high)... and this last time my OH tried. No luck. We are now looking into IUI thru a fertility specialist (while saving to buy more frozen sperm). She is willing to prescribe clomid. Have you been taking that?

I have to say, i'm surprised i didn't get pregnant my two attempts... when timing seemed perfect. I got pregnant with my son the first month i was dating my ex-bf and we weren't trying by any means! That tells me that there is a huge difference between fresh/frozen sperm. However, i haven't found a known donor yet either!

Let us know what your gyno says at your appn't!


----------



## kezza78

Hi Ladies, 

Topaz, so sorry your out this month fx'd for next month!!

Luna, fx'd for you!! 

AFM - i'm on CD12 at the mo and got my 2nd high this morning on CBFM! Donor's coming over tomorrow and then he's on standby awaiting the all important PEAKS!!

Going to have a test run tonight with the instead cups as we've never used them before:dohh:. 

HAs anyone else used them?


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Sorry I haven't been around everyone... just back off my hols and itching to start TTC! :winkwink:

We've decided to change our donor, the one we originally found lived several hours drive from us which meant we would have to leave my son with my parents for 2 days every cycle while we travelled up, stayed over in a hotel and came home which we were prepared for, but we were a little unsure of some of the stipulations he wanted in the contract regarding contact. So I emailed somebody else last night after we arrived home and was amazed to get a response this morning agreeing to help us!!! :happydance: The new donor is a couple of miles from us, doesn't have any rules or stipulations and is sooo much more laid back that I'm feeling much more positive about the whole thing already!!

Em, congratulations on Maya's birth, she's absolutely stunning!! :flower:

Kazza, I bought the instead cups with the intention of using them after AI, but did a trial run during my period and they leaked :blush: I certainly won't be risking them with my precious :spermy: - I have a mooncup that I plan to use instead!


----------



## LunaBean

I used instead cups for one of my cycles and got my bfp, but they do leak, I cud never use one for AF! Personally I didnt like them, but some people swear by them! There's an instead cups thread on here somewhere, you should search it! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used instead cups and pre seed when i concieved callum and im using them this time round too. i dont get any leakage, wouldnt want to use them for af though.


----------



## kezza78

Thanks folks, 

Just had a test run and it seemed to go ok. Used conceive plus to see if anything spilled but all seemed ok so we will see after tomorrows go.


----------



## kezza78

Question for you Topaz- did you put the preseed in the instead cup with the swimmers or inside?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i personally put the pre seed inside then use a syring to put the swimmers in then insert the cup


----------



## Renge

Anyone ever have a donor say "I agree to the terms in the contract but I won't sign anything; and it would make a situation in court worse"? 

This is absolutely ridiculous, IMO; I can't really understand this guys thought process. I don't feel comfortable with not having a contract, but I am getting very frustrated trying to find someone to donate for me who is within a 3~4 hour drive.


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck Kezza.

I did my winning insemination just like Topaz. Inserted Preseed, then used a syringe, and then put an Instead cup in. When my partner helped with the insems, sometimes she would use a speculum and a catheter on the end of the syringe and shoot the swimmers right onto my cervix. We used Preseed as a lubricant on the speculum as well as a little inserted beforehand. You have to be careful though if you use a speculum because you can lose some of the swimmers upon removal. I used an instead cup after that way too.

Renge-I did not have any trouble with my donor signing a contract and it seems odd to me that a donor would agree to the terms but not sign it. I'd be inclined to shy away from that and if he really wants to help you out, he will decide to sign it. if not, I might keep looking. I would at least have a conversation with him about what exactly he means by "it would make a court situation worse?".


----------



## RubyRainbows

Renge -- his statements sound like red flags... i would be very hesitant to use someone who said that...!


----------



## Nimyra

I used an instead cup some of my inseminations (and a cervical cap with stem others). Don't know which time did the trick. I put preseed inside the cup along with sperm -- don't put too much in though, because I did get a bit of spill when I put too much. Just inserted it carefully and went about my business.

As for the contract signing... I think the donor has an argument. It honestly depends on the laws in your particular state (or country). It is true that the donor signing a contract could be used in court to prove that he was the "father" this could give recipients grounds to sue for child support (US laws). Depending on the state, the contract might hold as valid, or might be considered irrelevant. You should consult an attorney who specializes in these issues to see what would best protect your interests. In my state, it doesn't matter whether I have the contract or not, but both the donor and my husband and I were more comfortable having one. In another situation, I might feel differently.

These are important legal issues to look into BEFORE you conceive, so I'm so glad you brought up the subject.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

In the UK the contracts are only considered to show intent.. ie whether the father was prepared to contribute financially or wanted contact, but are not legally enforcable!

My original donor requested email contact after the birth which we were fine with, but he was insisting on a photo being sent every year until the child turned 40 - which in our opinion was a little extreme as once the child turned 18 it wasn't our place to be sending photo's to the donor, we took legal advice and was told it didn't matter if we signed or not, it wouldn't hold up in court but decided for us we'd be happier to find another donor!


----------



## Nimyra

I would agree that in the US the contracts are not legally binding (in any state) and would also only be used to show intent. Whether a judge would honor that intent depends on the case law in your state (and the personality of the judge!) The bigger question is, does the presence of the contract constitute proof of how the child was conceived, and if so, does having that proof give the donor rights to your child and/or give the parents rights to child support. In some cases it might be better not to have any proof floating around just in case you live in a unfavorable state. This is much more of an issue for single women and same sex partnerships where the other partner will not be seeking second parent adoption (which typically terminates prior "parent" rights) or where you don't have a civil union or legal marriage. This is also more of an issue if you are doing at home insemination than if you are doing inseminations at a clinic (courts understand this more clearly). 

I was raised by lawyers and did a lot of research about my state laws because I was concerned about protecting our parental rights. If it wasn't the case that in Maryland the husband is legally the parent of any child conceived, regardless of how it was conceived (even if I went and had sex with the milkman), I probably also would have gotten cold feet about signing anything, but I'm a bit paranoid like that.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

We have the same laws here Em, if you're married on in a civil partenership, then the spouse is automatically the legal parent and goes on the birth certificate.

I wouldn't risk it if there was a chance that the donor could 'walk into' the life of our child... though I have the added security of the fact that the donor only has an email addy and mobile number for us and the same for us with his details, we will meet in a hotel and any correspondence will be kept to email after the birth (assuming we get lucky!)


----------



## LunaBean

We wont be civil partnered by the time the baby is born, we want it to be there, but our donor has said he wants ocassional updates and thats all!


----------



## Renge

I know contracts are not enforceable, but I think it is important to put in writing what is expected of both sides (recipient and donor). The contract I found defines that the child is the recipients, and that no child support will be asked for. It is helpful to have in case a donor turns around and says they want to be involved or have custody - it may not be enforceable but it does carry weight. I also want to know the donors contact info in case something happens and the baby needs a genetic match - it is important to cover all possibilities.

I don't think I would be able to choose a donor if they would not put in writing that they will not pursue custody - it doesn't make sense not to do so in my opinion, since it can't hurt.


----------



## cdun1980

Hi,
I am new here, but I will be TTC #1 at home using frozen donor sperm this month. Looking around I don't see many people who have had luck with the whole frozen sperm thing, but I am hoping for the best. 

Just for background, I was in a long-term relationship a few years back and we were TTC for about 7-8 months and nothing happened. But I was not tracking my ovulation back then, and considering my irregular cycles, it's no wonder I didn't get pregnant. 

This month I am on CD 37...I had an iffy (almost dark enough) positive OPK on CD 20 (cervix was high with EGCM on CD21), but I kept testing. I had a definite positive OPK on CD 29 and I am hoping that I actually ovulated that time and AF is right around the corner so that I can inseminate this next cycle. I am not charting my temps because for some reason I cannot ever remember to take my temp the first thing when I wake-up! 

Now I'm just playing the waiting game so I thought I'd write and say my first :hi: to everyone!


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome and good luck :flower:


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

I'm currently on CD15, should have peaked today but got high on the CBFM and nearly there OPK! I've stopped taking Clomid this month and wondering if this is effecting my cycle. Before i went on to Clomid i ovulated on the CD15 without fail! 
I'm stressed at the moment because i know donor can't make it this weekend! We did an insemination on CD12 and will be doing another one tomorrow(CD16) i'm sure I will ovulate tomorrow as i've got pains in my left side and quite a bit on ewcm! 

I'm hoping this will be enough!!


----------



## Nimyra

sounds great, Kezza, I'm sure that will be fine!


----------



## kezza78

Thanks Em, i'm just stressing!


----------



## doglover888

Hey cdun1980. Welcome to this thread. I'm new too and kinda in the same situation as you - only I'm 44 and almost out of time. I have had 3 IUI's at gyno's office and 1 at home IVI - all with frozen donor sperm and all but one on clomid. I've had no luck yet. I finally went to a RE today and he said to just sit this month out since I've missed the day that I should have started clomid. Next month he wants me to take 100 mg clomid and inseminate the day after positive OPK. He didn't seem interested in trying a non medicated IUI. I don't understand why if I get a positive on my own, why isn't that good enough? 

Sorry didn't mean to go off on a tangent. Good luck to you!

Sandy


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome cdun! :hi:

Kezza -- fingers crossed this is your month!

Lizzie -- How are you doing??


----------



## Nimyra

Sandy,

Your RE is probably figuring: clomid = more eggs = more targets. Since frozen sperm has less good odds as fresh, REs will often want to pair it with clomid and an IUI to maximize chances of conception.


----------



## no name 2010

hi ladies, a few weeks ago i posted here and got some really helpful and reassuring advice. i just thought i would pop back to tell you that it worked and i am now 5 and half weeks pregnent! really nervous and watching every twinge (strange twinges lower left hand side at moment) but im trying to stay positive.

Thanks so much for your help and i hope there are lots more successes for this thread soon

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats, think those twinges are normal, know i had a lot with callum


----------



## snagglepat

Congratulations No name. Twinges are very definitely normal, and can be anything from mildly uncomfortable to really quite painful! At least mine were. :) They were much better by about 8 weeks though.

Good luck with your pregnancy!

Gina.


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, No name! That is fantastic news!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! No name! Hope all goes well! I am 8 1/2 weeks and have had plenty of twinges and mild aches. Everyone assures me it's all normal!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Congratulations No Name!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats! Erin,loving your avatar!!!!!!


----------



## doglover888

Em, you bring up a very good point. RE hasn't told me yet which days to take the clomid. I was taking days 5 - 9 but maybe 3 - 7 would be a better protocol to make more eggs. Maybe my odds will be much better next month. At least I'm hoping so!!!

Sandy


----------



## cdun1980

You know I was sort of expecting my doc to bring up Clomid (since I am doing donor insemination), but she didn't. If I don't get a BFP in 6 months or more, I may just ask if that is a possibility.

Does anyone know the best time after a postivie OPK to do the insemination? I know that you ovulate 12-36 hours after that, so I was thinking of doing it 24 hours later. Frozen and then thawed sperm supposedly only lives about 24 hours, so I know I have to time it just right. I'm nervous and checking and rechecking every little thing. 

-Cindy


----------



## topazicatzbet

can i just ask those girls that use frozen sperm do you just use opk to detect ov or have you temped as well to confirm ov, the reason i ask is i found out i only got a pos a few hours before i ov so if i took that as i would ov the next day my egg would have been well dead by then.


----------



## kezza78

I got a smiley face on OPK yesterday (CD16) morning and inseminated yesterday late afternoon. I also inseminated CD13. I usually do it when I get the smiley face and the day after when possible. 
Does this mean I am 1dpo today?


----------



## doglover888

I was wondering the same thing about the timing of IUI. My gyno would do it the same day I got a + opk. The new RE said he does it the next day after + opk. He said to check 2nd morning urine everyday on from cd 11 on until I got + then he would do IUI the next day. I hope that works. Apparently doing it on the same day hasn't worked for me. What's everyone else's experience? I will be using frozen donor sperm so I'd really like to hear from others who used that to since I know it doesn't live as long. 

Thanks, Sandy


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sandy -- the sperm bank i used said to insem 12 - 24 hours after +OPK and again 12 hours later!

We were too impatient since i was worried exactly when it became + since we were testing only 2X a day -- so we inseminated like 6 hours after +opk & again 12 hours later. And no pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone currently in the 2WW!

I messaged a gay acquaintance on FB & asked if he may know anyone willing to donate sperm to a lesbian couple TTC -- and NO RESPONSE! This is like deja vu! Last time i emailed an old (gay) friend with the same question & he never responded back either!!!!!!! Boy, i'm scaring people away right & left!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats no name!!!!!! Awesome news!

Topaz -- we haven't temped at all... thinking next time we def should tho!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you would be best doing it a cycle before insemination as it will only confirm ovulation not give you a heads up its gonna happen. at least then you would know how much notice you get with the opk so you can time insem well.


----------



## EpdTTC

Kezza-I would guess that you ovulated today & that you will be 1 dpo tomorrow..Typically, you ovulate 12-36 hrs after +OPK. My RE usually did insems two days in a row, the morning after +OPK and thenext day. It needs to be timed as close to ovulation as possible because sperm doesn't live as long once it's in the uterus, maybe 12-24 hrs, even with fresh sperm. When I insem'd at home with fresh sperm, I did it within an hour of +OPK & then the next day about 16 hrs after +OPK. I think I O'd about 20 hours after my +OPK.

RubyRainbow- I don't think you are doing anything wrong so don't doubt yourself. Have you considered posting an ad on gay family options or in your local GLBT newspaper?


----------



## RubyRainbows

I don't know of a local GLBT newspaper -- but that's a good idea -- i'll have to look into it!


----------



## Nimyra

Tammy, are you in Pittsburgh? I have a friend there, I could ask him to ask around.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Awww -- thanks Em -- pretty far from Pittsburgh unfortunately -- like 5 hours maybe! I'm near Wilkes-barre -- closer to the NY/NJ borders than Pittsburgh

How is pretty little Maya doing??


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies. after a little advice.

i've just started looking for a donor and i'm wondering if you've got any tips on how to weed out the weirdos:wacko:

i placed an ad on fsd and i've had three replies. i ruled out one straight away. he said he'd donated before but had been messed around and has been basically forced to only offer natural method only! what an idiot, he just wants his leg over:haha::dohh:

the second reply sounds alittle more promising but i'm not sure he's open to being traced by any children when they grow up which could be a problem.

the 3rd reply freaked me out a bit cause a message was left for me on facebook. how did that happen?:shrug::dohh:

it's all quite confusing and i don't want to get it wrong.


----------



## topazicatzbet

stick with it hun because among to wierdos there are some great generous men.

obviously the ones wanting natural conception go straight in the bin. 
i would reccomend you try and get some one within a reasonable distance from you. my donor is just over an hours drive away which is perfect, i drive there 3 days on the trot. 

i got offers from over seas too, one guy offered for me to go stay with him and his wife for the week in spain :shock:

i would suggest you discuss finances too, my friend tried someone who was just claiming travel costs but they were greatly over exagerated.


----------



## snagglepat

Do keep at the donor search. After we'd exhausted our list of friends we placed an ad on a gay parenting site (this was in 2004 and it doesn't exist any more) and we had 8 responses in the end. Only two were in any way worthy of consideration and of those two, once we'd met up with them one of them was straight in the bin as well. But that last guy - he's stuck with us for 6 years, a total of 20 cycles of inseminations (so around 40 donations with an hours drive each way for him each time) for two children and has been completely reliable, respectful and stayed true to his word throughout. The gems do exist but finding them can be a challenge.

And fresh sperm does live a lot longer than frozen so it gives you so much more flexibility when it comes to arranging inseminations. Last time we tried our donor was about to go overseas for a week so he donated to us the evening before he left. I ovulated three days later but yet here I am wearing very unflattering elasticated trousers and feeling wriggles in my belly as I type this. I did have good fertile mucus when we inseminated which I'm sure made a massive difference to the lifespan of the sperm, but even so, three days is pretty impressive. I honestly didn't believe I could have got pregnant that cycle until I started getting feelings I hadn't had since I was pregnant last time and did a test, so I'm living proof that fresh sperm definitely improves your chances.

Topaz - a trip to Spain might be fun. And it would only feel slightly strange living with your donor and his wife wouldn't it? ;) How bizarre!

Good luck to all,

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Great story Gina! It really amazing how long those little buggers can live isn't it?


----------



## LunaBean

Another loss for me girls :( I'm gona have a break from BnB for awhile, so don't worry if I'm not around much, I'll come back to see how the bumps/ttc journeys are going tho :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh im so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

i just posted about a very good friend of ours is willing to help out. fresh sperm too. I will get it in a cup from him and then insert it inside me with a 5ml syringe. I am hoping it will work. we have been trying for sometime now and nothing has been happening. we have a beautiful DD who is 3 yrs old and it happened very fast 2nd month trying this time around nothing. =/ you woman inspire me all. and I love reading all stories


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, Luna. It really isn't fair. Are you still going to be getting the fertility testing done or just take a break from everything?


----------



## snl41296

LunaBean said:


> Another loss for me girls :( I'm gona have a break from BnB for awhile, so don't worry if I'm not around much, I'll come back to see how the bumps/ttc journeys are going tho :)

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aaww Gina! Your post made me smile from ear to ear! Glad you're feeling that little wriggly baby in there!!!!!! According to the theories -- you should be having a girl right?? Since you inseminated a few days before ovulation?? Will you be finding out soon what you're having?

snl -- congrats on finding a donor! You are now on your way to making a baby!!!!!!!!!!!

The guy i messaged on FB finally responded! He apologizied for the (couple day) delay & said he was on vacation. He said he will "ask around" to see if any of his friends would like to be a donor! Lol. So... i guess he's not interested! But at least he responded.... it's _something_!

Luna -- big hugs to you. I'm so sorry this has happened to you again. :cry: It's just not fair. Sorry for your loss. Please PM me if you need anything! :hugs:


----------



## snagglepat

Luna, I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss. Know we are here whenever you want to return, and please look after yourself in the mean time.

Ruby, at least you heard back from your potential KD. Fingers crossed he helps to find you Mr Right.

We won't be finding out the gender in advance, no. We prefer the surprise, well, DP does and as much as I would really like to know I really want to announce the gender at the birth so if I did find out I'd have to keep it a secret and I'm rubbish at that. So no. It's guess work all the way here. Timing-wise we are more likely to have a girl, but I did have an orgasm this time which I've since read increases the acidity of mucus making it a more favourable environment for boy sperm. I didn't have an orgasm when we conceived our daughter. All the old wives tales, including bump shape, heart rate and pregnancy symptoms point to a boy, but the scan we had at 11w 3d showed a downward pointing nub - this might have been too early to tell though. Gah! My instinct says girl more than boy. Anyone care to hazard a guess? :)

Snl, great news about your donor! Fingers crossed it will work for you before long. :)

How are things going Em?

Gina. x


----------



## cdun1980

This website is proving very helpful. :thumbup: AF finally arrived so I will be starting insemination this cycle. Hopefully I don't go through what I did this last cycle, which was 48 days long (although I was under a lot of stress). I will probably try 24 hours after my positive OPK since this seems like a good time. I have the CBFM and regular test strips as well because I want something that I can read with my own eyes.

I will update everyone later, but I will be reading in the meantime! 

-Cindy


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow Gina -- you have great will power! I would never ever be able to wait to find out! I had a hard enough time waiting to find out at 20 weeks with my son!!!!!!! I can picture you having another girl -- two pretty little princesses!!

Hi Cindy! :wave: Best of luck -- i hope this cycle is the one!! Keep us posted!


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies hope you're all keeping well!

another opinion needed here. i've been e-mailing another potential donor. he states that he will only do AI which is great, he seems quite experienced. he sent me a list of questions about myself in order to establish if he could help me (i thought i was meant to be the picky one!). i asked him for a picture and he didn't send one and said that he'd explain his picture policy when he phones me. is that usual? what do you think he'll say? he wanted me to send him a photo:shrug:
i haven't given him my phone number yet.


----------



## Nimyra

Rosie,
I'm curious what his picture policy is, exactly, but a phone call doesn't seem like much harm. If you are nervous about giving out your number, you could always use a friend's phone or something. I don't think it's necessarily a red flag, but you'd have to see what else he says. Feel like posting his questions up here for us to see? I don't think its bad for donors to be picky -- they should want to know that children they are helping to create will have a good mom, but if it starts to feel too invasive then it might not be the right match.

Gina,
Thanks for asking. We're doing really well. Maya is sleeping less and fussing more, but she is eating well and gaining weight like a champion. She is going back and forth between breast and bottle well - we're almost off the formula, but for middle of the night feedings I'm letting my husband give her formula to give me a break while he's here. I'm quite nervous about how things will be when he leaves again (for the rest of his deployment), but we'll manage.


----------



## rosie5637

questions as follows: 

1. how old are you?
2. do you smoke? 
3. what do you do for a living? 
4. can you send me 1 or 2 photos of yourself? 
5. tell me something about your main hobbies and interests 
6. when do you hope to start the donation process?

as i typed out these questions they actually sounded quite reasonable. it's just the photo thing that got me a little worried. looks aren't everything but i don't like the thought of starting donations without seeing what he looks like in advance.
think i'll get him to ring me and see what he says. 

i hope he's genuine cause he sounds ideal. for some reason i didn't think making contact with and choosing donors would be so hard. 

suppose i've still got major trust issues with men!


----------



## Nimyra

those questions sound reasonable to me. I sent our donor pictures (unasked), but he had already sent us some pictures of him. Maybe he just wants to get a sense of you? The donor I used had a policy of not donating to smokers - I think he felt it was disrespectful to life or something.


----------



## EpdTTC

I think the questions sound reasonable. I will be curious to hear about his picture policy.

So glad to hear that things are going ok with baby Maya Em. I'm sure it is wonderful having John there and will be quite the adjustment again when he has to leave :( I will be so glad for you when he is home for good!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope your all doing good girls. im in the 2ww again. my donor is so good bless him. went to his on cd 12,13,and 14 and usually ov on cd14, well not this cycle, cd16 and still had fertile mucus so text his if i could go again and thankfully i ov that day.

so i got 4 lots this month. hope it gets me that bfp


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck topazicat! My first cycle the donor ended up donating 4 times as well, bless him. I was really off with my dates. :S

Thanks, Erin. Sorry I've been sort of out of touch. We're honestly not sleeping much at the moment. Having John here is a godsend since he's on diaper duty, keeps the house tidy without my having to ask (!), and helps with the middle of the night feedings. I don't know that I'm going to get much sleep when he leaves. I'm starting to make plans to occupy our weeks (Mommy and Me activities), and we're trying to take daily walks now with Maya to help me get back in shape. I haven't done anything vaguely physical (besides carrying a baby and giving birth) in 9 months and I really want to be able to go back to doing aerial acrobatics (trapeze and aerial fabric dancing) which was my hobby before I became obsessed with TTC. It is going to take a while for me to get my strength back so I need to start small. I tried to do a push up the other day - it didn't work out so well. Probably by the time I'm back in my old shape I'll be ready to start inseminating again... here we go!

Are you feeling less sick? You are you going to be joining the 2nd Trimester club before you know it!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Em. So sorry to hear that things are rough right now with the no sleeping. I think that part is going to be really hard for me as I love my sleep. It is hard to believe I am nearing 11 weeks. I'm so thankful everyday. I do feel a little less sick some days-it comes and goes, actually feeling kind of sick today and have a headache. When I don't feel sick-I feel worried that something is wrong. It's so crazy-but I keep telling myself it is normal for symptoms to come and go and that it is normal for me to start feeling a little better. i hear you on the whole physical activity thing. I swear, I gained a bunch of wait while TTC and through the miscarriages and I haven't been physical at all. I feel like I am already starting to show-my chunky belly is starting to be pushed out by my growing uterus. I feel like a cow...I can't imagine how I will feel by the time I deliver and getting back in shape is going to be quite the project. Good for you for tackling it! I look forward to chatting after John heads back and you get a moment to breathe!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Rosie, are you in the UK??

Your potential donor sounds similar to one that we spoke to!


----------



## rosie5637

DaisyDoodles said:


> Rosie, are you in the UK??
> 
> Your potential donor sounds similar to one that we spoke to!

yeah i'm in the uk. hampshire. 

wouldn't that be strange if it was the same guy!:wacko: 
what did the guy you spoke to say about photos? have you decided not to use him?


----------



## DaisyDoodles

He said photos weren't needed as if we were going through a clinic all we would have is a description!!

We decided to go with another donor who is really lovely, I feel so much calmer about the whole thing now!

I'm going to PM you because if it's not the same donor, then there's another on a forum that's also asking for photo's but refusing to send his that's getting a bit of bad feedback for changing his story!


----------



## LunaBean

Hope everyone in here is well, just came back to see how everyone is :)


----------



## rosie5637

just spoke to donor on the phone. he sounds really lovely, intelligent, doesn't mind travelling or paying for it! i'd just have to pay for a hotel unless i wanted the donations at home.

he said no photos because wants to remain anonymus and not be tracable when child turns 18. this has really disappointed me cause i want for any child to have options and know where they are from. i don't want to co-parent but just have a photo to show the child so they know where they've come from.

so frustrated!


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck this cycle Topaz! Hope this is it for you.

Interesting story Rosie and Daisy-hope there is not some creeper out there...

How are you holding up Luna? Thinking of you.


----------



## EpdTTC

Rosie-I know it is frustrating because you want to get started but if he is not want you want or something doesn't feel quite right then I'd say keep looking! This is your child, you should feel good about things and be comfortable.


----------



## LunaBean

Rosie, I know what you mean, Id love to have a pic to show the baby when it's older..we've been to his house a few times for donations, and there's pictures of his grandson on his mantlepiece, and Ive been wondering if its morally wrong to take a pic of him on my camera while the donor is in 'doing his business', just to have for years to come, so our child has a picture of a family member, since it would be his/her cousin. Would it be wrong of me? I already have a pic on my phone of the donor, which I can print out and keep.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Rosie, if you're not happy with what the donor can offer, don't settle for second best, we very nearly did and I think I would have regretted it in the long run!

PM some of the guys over on the forum, there are many that offer AI with contact on reasonable terms, the first guy we approached accepted and we were stunned... we weren't expecting it to be that easy, when we decided he wasn't quite what we wanted and approached somebody else, we were equally suprised to find that he too accepted us straight away and yet we'd had an ads up with no replies at all!!

I'm sure our donor would be happy to help you as well, his contact terms are pretty flexible and he's a lovely guy!


----------



## Nimyra

Daisy, you make a really good point. I did put an ad up but I also searched my listserve for anyone who was in nearby states who did AI and sent them all introductory emails. The donor I ended up using was one of the ones I contacted first. I think a lot of recipients just wait for people to reply to their ads, and then you only get a small subset of the potential donors out there.


----------



## babymakestwo

Hi ladies - may I join you?

I'm 25 and single, looking to TTC using a donor at the beginning of next year. Have just had enough of cr*ppy men and I've wanted to be a mummy for so long!

I've learnt so much from reading this thread, I feel like I 'know' some of you already!

So here's what I have so far: very little. :dohh: I sort of started to chart earlier in the month - waiting for the :witch: to visit again so i know how long my cycle is.

I need to find a donor! I have found one who sounds good on Pride Angel - has anyone else used this? Just need to contact him.

Where exactly did people post on vivastreet, that sounds like a simple way to start things off. I'm hoping to find someone who will not be financially responsible and have no contact except maybe an email twice a year or something.

What sort of questions should I be asking a potential donor? Anything else I need to know or do at this stage?

Thanks for any answers and I'll check back in soon! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey welcome to the gang, your in the same boat as me, i got fed up of waiting for mr right so went it alond. best decison i made, i now have callum and ttc another with the same donor.

i used www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com to find my donor. 

you def need to get someone you feel comfortable with make sure you discuss what contact you want.

id also ask about and family illnesses etc.

be prepared to search through the offers, some are just trying to get their leg over by saying they prefer 'natural conception'

good luck


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, babymakestwo!

Ask about whatever is important to you.

Some things I asked:
- for copies of recent STD test results (be willing to pay for these if the donor doesn't have them already)
- for a photo
- I wanted to meet in person prior to inseminating to make sure I still felt good about the donor
- Why does the donor donate
- Interests/hobbies/personality
- Family history of mental and physical illness
- Willingness to be available during insemination times
- any high risk behavior (unprotected sex with strangers, etc) that might put me at risk 
- what sort of contact would they want with my child
- how many other offspring they have.

That may seem like a lot of questions - I didn't spring them all on the donor in the first email. I did meet with the donor and had a long conversation prior to inseminating. 

Good luck! Ask us anything!


----------



## LunaBean

Was just wondering girls, if any of you get cramps after inseminating, cus I usually do, but this time its VERY painful, almost as bad as AF pains! Been like this from about 30 mins after I inseminated this afternoon, at 2.30pm..and its now 9.30pm and it's still quite bad!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no i dont get cramps, but i do get strong ov pains that can last a while


----------



## LunaBean

I always get cramps, its so annoying! I think some girls do cus they're not used to the spermies!!


----------



## kns

hi we conceived with at home insemination by a private sperm donor as we are a gay couple, this was first time and noe expection yay!
:)


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Welcome babymakestwo and congratulations kns!

We've had our first donation today, everything seems to have gone well, but I'm already impatient for the 2ww to be over! Lol


----------



## LunaBean

Lol..Im the same..I'm only 2dpo and impatient already! Ohh hopefully we can be bump buds!! When are you testing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

goodluck lunabean, good to see your back in the saddle


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks :)


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Lunabean, I've been told to test on the 16th but I'm not sure I'll last that long! :blush:

It'd be lovely to have someone to chat to that's going through the same thing, I was on my mobile when I posted last night so couldn't reply properly, but I had cramping as well!

About an hour after we inseminated, I started to get a cramping sensation which carried on in varying intensity for most of the evening, I'm not sure whether it was the sperm or ovulation, but it's not something I've noticed on previous months!


----------



## LunaBean

I always get it just after inseminations, I think its quite common cus we aren't used to it!! I'm due to test on the 15th, that means the 11th for me :D lolol I had some spotting today, didn't last long tho, it's stopped now!! And one reallly sore boob,lol


----------



## kns

god luck best wishes 
xx


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I had backache and cramping yesterday, but completely back to normal now!

Does anyone here run/exercise?? - I usually run 4 or 5 miles a day, but haven't been out for the past week, I know it's stupid, but I'm actually scared to go just in case.... do you think it'd be ok if I just jogged a mile or so or should I hold off during the 2ww??


----------



## LunaBean

I joined the gym a few months ago..and was told not to do any treadmill at all, or anything faster than a brisk walk, even in the 2ww! I'm afraid it'll dislodge the baby if it's trying to implant lolol

Id collapse and die if I ran even a mile, nevermind 5 lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls,
Just wanted to stop in and say hi and wish luck to all the gals in the 2ww or those gearing up for inseminations.

Things are going well for me. I saw the doc yesterday and had a scan and baby was measuring 12 wks. I am still nervous all of the time but it has gotten a little bit better. I graduated from my RE and have my first OB appointment on Thursday!

Baby dust,
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome BabyMakesTwo! :wave:

Welcome kns -- congrats on conceiving on your 1st attempt! :thumbup:

Luna -- i haven't been on much so forgive me if you already posted about this -- but looks like your OH let you get the puppy afterall??? Is that him in the picture? What did you name him??

Good luck to everyone in their 2WW!! I know it's hard & sucks to have to wait -- but at least you get that excitement & fun of waiting!! We are just patiently waiting for the appnt with the fertility doc & trying to save up more money for frozen sperm -- this waiting game sucks!!

Erin -- such fabulous news! Love hearing updates on your little bean! Glad she is doing fantastic! :flower:


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

We're back from our hols now and we had our 20 week scan just before we left. All is well with baby, though the placenta was a bit on the low side so I need to have another scan at 36 weeks to check that it's moved enough for a natural birth. It was almost out the way this time though, so I'd be very unlucky for it not to move up as my uterus expands. I'm choosing not to worry about it.

We didn't ask the gender, but both DP and I saw obvious genitals. Even though we didn't compare notes until after we'd left the hospital we saw the same thing so have a pretty strong inkling which flavour of baby we're having. I'm not sure whether I'm secretly pleased or disappointed to know (or kind of know - we could both be wrong given how fleeting it was and the fact that we didn't ask for confirmation) but we can't change it now! We're not going to go public with our suspicions, or at least, not yet. :) It's making for a shorter short list of names though. :)

Kns - huge congrats on your BFP first time. We're just down the road from you in North Shropshire. 

Erin - congrats on the positive scan - and welcome to the second trimester, well, almost. It's a good feeling isn't it?

Daisy, DP stopped running in the 2ww when we were trying with her. She didn't do as much as you, about four miles every second day, but we read that the high impact can affect implantation so she took to brisk walking instead. If she'd ever stayed pregnant her plan was to continue to speed walk through the first trimester then jog lightly in the second and see how things were before deciding for the third, but we never got that far so can't tell you how it worked in real life. Good luck though!

Good luck to you too Luna. Hopefully that spotting is a very good sign. :) We never had any post insem cramping here, but I always used to get horrible ovulation pains. Fingers crossed for you!

Good luck in the waiting game Ruby. It's not fun. I still have moments of amazement that we're still not playing it ourselves. May the time pass quickly for you. 

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-Thanks! I will be sure to keep you gals posted.

Gina-Thank you! I will be so glad to officially be in the second trimester. I have just been a paranoid wreck this whole time. The doc said that my placenta was covering my cervix but that hopefully it would move as my uterus continues to grow. I hope so! Don't need one extra thing to worry about. How exciting-your 20 weeks scan! I will be curious to see if your sex hunch turns out to be correct. I hope to find out the sex as soon as I can. I am way too curious and impatient.


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Erin and Gina!

Erin, what's your gender hunch? By the way, almost everyone's placenta is covering their cervix at least partly at 12 weeks because your uterus is still small - I wouldn't worry about it. 

My placenta was low at 20 weeks but had moved by 28. 

Doing well here, working on getting Maya to sleep as we speak.


----------



## Nimyra

pictures: (2nd try)

https://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?sourceId=533754321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thanks Luna and Gina, I guess I'll have to make to with the exercise bike for now then - and that's the London Marathon out of the window too (not that I'm at all upset about that as it was hubby that entered me! lol)

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## snagglepat

Em, I tried to look at your pictures but I just get an empty kodak screen. :( And I could see myself that the cervix was only just covered by placenta, the vast majority of it was up the back wall so I'll be really surprised if it doesn't move. I won't get the update scan until 35 weeks though, so there's a while to wait for confirmation.

Daisy - I'm sure you'll survive missing the marathon. And there's always the year after... ;) I remember seeing clips of Paula Radcliffe getting cuddles from baby Isla just after she crossed over the finish line of one marathon and she can't have been much over a year old.

I've decided I like knowing (or pretty much knowing) the gender of our baby. I'm finding it easier to bond with the little wriggler now I know a bit more about them and can picture them more easily. Yey!

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i loved knowing that callum was a boy, from the day i had my scan he was known as callum rather than baby, and his room was decorated just for him with his name on the door and on the wall of his room.

i ll def find out the sex of the next one too. 

well the four donations this cycle didnt pay off, pretty sure im out my temps are dropping and no symptoms


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aaww -- Topaz -- sorry to hear that!

Em -- i can't view the pics either?? :shrug:


----------



## EpdTTC

Aww Topaz, I hope you are wrong!

Ruby-how is your niece doing?

Em-I'm not sure about my gender hunch. My mom and Donna think it is a boy. I keep coming up with only boy names...but I don't know. Of course I would love to have a girl, but you know, after having two losses, I have come to the conclusion that it really doesn't matter. I think either will be fun in their own way. I obviously don't know as much about boys, but certainly people can help me and there are always books!


----------



## LunaBean

Happy 12 weeks Erin!! :happydance: I know what you mean about prefering one gender, I realllly want a boy, but after so many losses, I'll be happy with either!! I have a feeling you're having a girl tho!! 

Tammy - That's just a picture of my dog I have already when she was a puppy,I'm still working on getting a new one from OH lol. Its my birthday next month and I keep dropping hints! I want a small dog again, so I can carry it in the pet carrier if I need to get the train to my sisters etc, but OH had a springer spaniel when she was younger, and I found some of those puppies online and they're ready next week, so I might surprise her with one, win her round abit! lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

im def out the witch just showed up. on to the next cycle


----------



## LunaBean

Aww, I'm sorry :( On to next month! Are you taking soy isoflovines or anything? They give you bigger/more eggs, depending on when you take them in your cycle, its kinda the natural version of clomid!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no not taking any suppliments, dont want to risk twins


----------



## LunaBean

Ah rite, Id love twins lol. Tho I didnt take any this month, but I still managed to get 2 cysts on my ovary anyways!


----------



## topazicatzbet

twins would be nice but as a single mummy with a 8 month old and the amount of pets i have, twins would be impossible. lol.


----------



## LunaBean

Lol, how many pets do you have?


----------



## topazicatzbet

4 dogs and *coughs* 25 *coughs* cats


----------



## LunaBean

25?!?! Jeeeez! Im not even allowed 1 cat, or 1 more dog!! Where do they all sleep?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have a cattery in the back garden and they rotate into the house. i used to breed them but gave it up now callum is here. still do the dogs though but only one litter a year now.


----------



## LunaBean

awk. Im tyrin to talk OH into letting me get one I found online tonight, but she's not budging!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats the good side to being single no one to say no. lol


----------



## LunaBean

well she said its her or another dog...and I can make a baby without her... :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:haha::haha:


----------



## EpdTTC

Wow, I thought I was bad...I used to have 10 cats, down to 5...plus two dogs. My OH has 4 cats and 2 dogs...good thing we don't live together...yet...getting all of the cats to get along without someone deciding to do bad cat things would be quite a challenge.


----------



## LunaBean

that wont be fun, they might fight! lol. When are you gona move in together? Bet ur excited!!!


----------



## Nimyra

holy crap that's a lot of cats! Wow. Topazicat, you are so cool. My husband lives in fear that I will turn into a crazy cat lady, I can't wait to tell him about you - he'll be scared that you'll give me ideas. Although, I think I like babies more than cats, now he just needs to worry about how many babies I'm going to try to bring home. ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im the mad cat lady :haha:


----------



## EpdTTC

Luna-We probably won't move in together for a while yet. Unfortunately I still own a house with my ex that needs to get settled. I rent another house of my own right now and OH lives about two miles away from me now since I moved this summer so we get to be together quite a bit. Once my other house gets sold, i'd like to look for a house that is big enough for both of us, two kids, all of the pets, and all of OH's motorcycles and toys. So it could be a while to find that! LOL How's the 2ww going?


----------



## LunaBean

Its not..lol. Im not waiting at all, been testing since 2 days ago :rofl: Possibly faint lines/evaps, wayy too early to tell!

BUT, I _am_ getting a new puppy, OH gave in! hehe! Here he is, name suggestions please girls!

https://i53.tinypic.com/2vx0ns9.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe so cute. not sure on names do you like unusual or more traditional.
what breed is he?


----------



## DaisyDoodles

OMG, he's sooo cute!! and he looks like a Toby! lol

I'm not allowed another dog! :growlmad: 

Hubby says 3 dogs and 3 cats are enough particularily as he bought me each of them to try replace the baby we didn't have... but he very nearly let me buy a skunk until I found out about donors and realised we could have a baby, I should have kept my mouth shut til he'd bought me the skunk!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

He's a lhasa apso crossed with a wee terrier! He'll stay looking like a lhasa apso tho, they had a liter last year too :) 

We've decided on the name Alfie!!! 

[email protected], Ive had loads of pets if I was allowed! I just got a snake last week, we used to have guinea pigs, hamsters, a snake and 3 dogs, but OH made me get rid of them all, except Tegan (in my avatar)


----------



## EpdTTC

What a cutie! Enjoy him!

I'll be watching for your 2ww update soon!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- My little neice is doing wonderfully, thanks for asking! She just had her christening last weekend! She is almost 5 months & finally weighs about the same as my son did when he was born! Ha! She is the sweetest little thing!

Topaz -- that's alot of cats!!!!!!!!! Whoa! I have 2 cats... & they're a handful!

Luna -- those puppies are so freakin cute!!!!!!!! I love them! The names honey & butterscotch came to mind -- although i usually prefer pets to have "people" names! Alfie is a cute name-- suits him! How is your OH's baby brother doing??

:happydance: I have finally become a paid active member of a sperm donor website!! So grateful that one of you guys recommended the site -- otherwise i would have been skeptical to join & submit my credit card information! Soooo -- wish me luck! Hope i find someone normal!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baptism1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11









baptism2.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RubyRainbows

By the way Em -- i still wasn't able to view your pics?! :shrug:


----------



## Nimyra

yeah, I've given up. But if you want to become my facebook friend (and I know the link works there), send me a PM and I'll send you my name and email address to search under. :) 

Good luck with the donor search, Ruby! And good luck to all those in the 2WW!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh was it the world wide one i reccomended, if so your bound tohe ones t find one. that have profiles are the safer bet but i found a lot didnt reply back. i posted on the message board too and thats where i got lots of replys and had to wade through the dodge ones. 
my donor was from the profiles but i had a few that sounded great from the message board.

keep us updated and good luck


----------



## DaisyDoodles

LunaBean said:


> He's a lhasa apso crossed with a wee terrier! He'll stay looking like a lhasa apso tho, they had a liter last year too :)
> 
> We've decided on the name Alfie!!!
> 
> [email protected], Ive had loads of pets if I was allowed! I just got a snake last week, we used to have guinea pigs, hamsters, a snake and 3 dogs, but OH made me get rid of them all, except Tegan (in my avatar)

Hee hee, you're not the only one, I have 2 royals here (originally had 8!), leopard geckos (they're down to 4), gerbils and a hedgehog (I used to breed them) We also used to breed sugar gliders so had a proper houseful but had to cut back so that the spare room would be free for a baby! :haha:

Ruby, your niece is absouletely gorgeous!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe i want a hedge hog. 

we have an exotic rescue place near us and they do fun days to raise funds and awareness and they had a hedgehog there and it was so cute running on its wheel.


----------



## LunaBean

Aww Tammy your niece is adorable!!! Shes so tiny!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yep, Topaz -- that's the one! I found one profile with picture that seems "just perfect!" Emailed him a nice message -- but no response yet! So anxious! I know realistically it's gonna take alot of searching tho!


----------



## LunaBean

It took us ages to whittle out the 'messers', even when we thought we'd found a nice one, he wouldnt show up for the initial meeting, and one donor we had donated for a few months, then dropped off the face of the earth! They dont seem to understand how heartbreaking it is to have to start the search all over again!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

RubyRainbows said:


> Yep, Topaz -- that's the one! I found one profile with picture that seems "just perfect!" Emailed him a nice message -- but no response yet! So anxious! I know realistically it's gonna take alot of searching tho!

Good luck.. You never know, the first donor I emailed agreed to help us, so you may well get lucky!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklypants

Can I sneak in here with you ladies? :D :winkwink:

Hi Daisy!!! x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome :hi:

i love this thread, when i was ttc callum, there was nothing like this and most people thought what i was doing was unusual, now there is a whole bunch of us.


----------



## Sparklypants

Well I was somewhere else with lots of support, but that particular website is down and doesn't look like it will be up and running again anytime soon, if at all :(

It really does help to be able to speak to people in the same boat.

Callum is gorgeous, what a looker! :D

I have spent the afternoon with my sister and her 9 month old twins... so in love with them, they are beautiful. 

I have been having pains all day and my legs and back are killing me! Nipples are very pink and the only way I can describe them is 'zinging' :loopy:


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Sparkly,

When I got pregnant with our daughter the first sign was a change to my nipples. They got darker, larger and felt tingly within days of conception and although it was more subtle this time it did happen again. 

Welcome to the thread, and fingers crossed for you!

Gina.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome Sparkly & Wrighty! :hi:


----------



## cdun1980

Well today was very interesting/stressful for me. I have been using this CBEFM and everyday it has been showing Low fertility and then, BAM! Today it pops up as Peak fertility. I work nights and I wake up later than most, so I went into a mad dash trying to call the sperm donor company (they had just closed, so I called the emergency number). I have to call them back first thing in the morning to see if they can get it specially delivered to me by courier tomorrow afternoon. Luckily I am only a state away, not like across the country, so they should be able to do it (for a huge fee of course).

This is the first month I have used the CBEFM and I am on CD 18. I really was hoping for a little bit of a warning, but no such luck. I took a regular OPK as well, and sure enough, it was positive too. I am charting my temps so I will be able to tell if this was just a false alarm or not (since that's what happened last cycle...and it better not be! :wacko: ). 

Fingers crossed,
Cindy


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Hi Sparkly!! :wave:

cdun1980 I absolutely hate my CBFM, this month it gave me a run of highs then went straight back to lows despite the fact that I know I ovulated on cd15.. it's currently being used by my sister just to check it's working properly before I sell the thing! :growlmad:

Does anyone here chart using Fertility Friend?? - My chart is confusing me (not that it's that hard to confuse me right now!) :blush: 

FF has changed my ovulation date several times but has now settled on cd15, it's refusing to chart my temp for 3 dpo, it shows the dot, but the lines ignore it (if that makes sense?) and this morning my temps dropped to 36.2c which is pretty much on the coverline so I was assuming I was out for this month, but the points thing it awards you has risen from 16 points yesterday to 24 today??

Does this mean I'm still in with a chance this month??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i use ff, can you link your chart so i can take a peek. 

the drop today could be implantation dip.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

How do I link my chart? :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

go into ff, on to home page and there is a link to copy it has numbers on the end. 

or save the pic and add it as an attachment


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I think I have it... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fc876 :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep thats it. doesnt matter that its ignoring that temp, wont affect anything, its cos it was a bit erratic.

todays temp could be an implantation dip, will need to see what the next few temps do. 
good luck.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Wrighty and Sparkly!

Ruby-your niece is an absolute doll. I am so glad to hear that she is doing so well. What a blessing. Good luck searching for a donor. I'm glad to hear that you are giving that a shot and I really hope you find someone great! 

I am doing pretty good. I had my first appointment with my OB yesterday-I was seeing my RE up to 12 weeks. I REALLY liked him so that was a huge relief. They did a scan for the nuchal translucency (the thickness behind the head-if it is thick then sometimes it indicates Downs Syndrome) and I am thrilled to report it looked excellent. Had a quad screen done where they check different hormones and proteins to try to estimate risk of downs etc (since I will be 35 when I deliver). I should have those results in about a week. I don't really want to have any further testing done-nothing invasive like CVS or amnio so I'm hoping the quad results come back good. The only way I think I'd consider something more invasive is if if something came back looking severely problematic-then I might want to try and find out so I could be as prepared as possible at the birth. Hoping none of that will be an issue. 

Baby was super active in there yesterday-went from being face down with butt in the air to facing us and waving to then being on his/her back. Was really incredible. My next appointment is in three weeks-not sure if they will do a scan at that appointment which stinks. I am spoiled from going to my RE where they did a scan about every week to 10 days. I know it will be very different with OB, although he is high risk and I think if I share my anxieties that maybe he will do a quick reassurance scan. I will be almost 16 weeks when I go back so I'm hoping for a scan to see if we can tell the sex of the baby. Yesterday I asked if they had any early guesses and she said she could not see any obvious 12 week male genitalia but that didn't mean that it couldn't be a boy. I really look forward to finding out. How far along where you guys (Em, Ruby, Topaz, and anyone else that already has a child) when you found out the sex?

Anyway, I will attach the scan pic for you guys.

Hope everyone is doing well-with 2ww or getting ready to start a new round. I'm amazed everyday that I really got pregnant with a round of home inseminations with donor sperm. It really can happen! 

Erin
 



Attached Files:







SNC00492.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## topazicatzbet

i found out at the 20 week scan, in the uk you only get a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks if all is ok. 

it was very obvious he was a boy 

can you spot the boy bits :haha:

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/boyshot.jpg


----------



## Nimyra

20 week scan, which incidentally I had at 19 weeks.


----------



## LunaBean

Aww yaye for ur scan erin! I think he loos like a boy! lol. 

Im waiting to test, cus I peed and forgot to pee in a cup :rofl:

Went to meet my puppy today, he's wayyy smaller than I thought he would be, he was smaller than my foot!!! I pick him up on the 24th!!!

https://i56.tinypic.com/2cnvbjl.jpg


----------



## EpdTTC

Can totally spot the boy bits Topaz! Very cool!

Pup is adorable. I remember when my girls were little like that, so cute!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I found out the sex at the "20 week scan" which i also had at 19 weeks! The position from the bottom (topaz's picture) is the best angle to see the boy bits -- the dr. told me if it's a boy it looks like a turtle peeking it's head out, right between the legs.

Erin -- so glad your scans are going well! I hate that darn quad screen! My results had come back positive, saying my son had a 17% chance of down syndrome. I went for all sorts of extra U/S's after that... but had refused the amnio. The test has a very high rate of false positives!!!!!! My son does not have DS & i worried & was stressed for most of my pregnancy for nothing! I don't think i will have the quad screen done in the future.

I am talking to one potential donor -- he lives out of state. He is older (mid/late 40s) & has grey hair....... but he seems nice, normal, intelligent, & i like his reasons for wanting to be a donor. If we decide to proceed we will meet at a hotel in the middle (2 hours from us/1 hour from him)... the distance stinks bc we'll only get one donation per cycle... but its better than nothing! :happydance:


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

Great news on the donor front Ruby. It only takes once. We just tried the once this time, with a donor who is now 47 (he was 43 when we conceived our daughter) and here we are! A sperm count is worth getting regardless of his age but if that comes back OK then it's not likely to change greatly even over a couple of years. One insem each cycle with fresh sperm is a much more likely prospect than with frozen. Good luck with continuing to get to know each other. Exciting.

And what colour was his hair before it was grey?

No quad screening here, for similar reasons. We wanted our baby regardless and weren't willing to risk hurting them to find out something that we couldn't change anyway - plus the risk of additional worry that may or may not come to anything really didn't appeal.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye for the potential donor Tammy! 4 of my bfps were only with one insemination that month, and look how many get pregnant from one night stands, so never worry!!

Im having alot of trouble with tests, bfn..then bfp..then bfn again, ahhh!! I'm just gona wait til AF is late now and test again on Wed. I just 'feel' pregnant tho :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Gina! Thanks Luna! I'm feeling optimistic! I prob wont ask him to get a sperm count check unless we try a few times & nothing happens! He has no children so that makes me worry that he never had any "accidental" pregnancies along the way?? His current wife has two children already from a previous relationship & can't have any more kids...... so he wants to donate just to know he has a fathered a baby. Gina -- he said he had dark brown hair -- but all the pics i've seen it's grey.

Gina -- so happy to hear your pregnancy is progressing right along! Can't believe you're half-way there already!! Ember will be a big sister very soon!!!!!!

Luna -- Sorry those tests are playing mind games!!!!! I think you need to muster all your strength & not test for like a week! Just wait it out & see what happens with AF. Otherwise, you'll drive yourself nuts!!!!!! Good luck! FX'ed for ya!!!!!!

Anyone want to share some specifics about what actually takes place when they receive a donation from their donor??

Where do you meet?
Where does he "do the deed"?
What does he put the sperm in?
How long before you inseminate it?
Do you offer him gas money for travelling?

Very curious to hear the specifics! I have to admit i'm extremely nervous about meeting him!!!!! And my OH is 10X more shy than me! So i think this may be AWKWARD!


----------



## topazicatzbet

here are the details of what i do.

i go to his house, as i leave the motoway i text him to say i ve left,he then does his business home alone, takes about 5 mins from motorway to get to his and i then bob up stairs to his bedroom and inseminate, while he gets the kettle on. lol

he just uses a pot to dtd in (tommee tippee one actually :haha:)
 
i dont pay him anything as i do all the travelling but if i didnt i would pay for his travel costs.


----------



## LunaBean

Hope this helps, Ive a few different answer tho cus we've been through so many donors, just find out whats best for you!! (this is gona be quite long Ive just realised lol)

*
Where do you meet?*

- with our first ever insemination, our donor lived about 70 miles away, so we booked into a hotel near his house..he 'did the deed' in the room while me and OH waitied in reception...then he test us when he was done..we went back up..he went and waited in reception until Id inseminated, then text him to come back up. This was a bad idea because 1 - we were all SUPER nervous, it was his first time donating too. 2 - I could hear the people in the room next door talking really loudly, and it really put me off, so I found it really hard to relax and have the 'Big O'... 3 - It was a bad idea for us to let him back into the room, because although I was under the blankets, I was still naked from the waist down..I was uncomfortable, he was uncomfortable and tried making small talk, but it seemed like a good idea at the time, so he wasn't 'doing the deed' then we wanted rid of him.

The next few times, he got the train to our ouse, we had lunch, he went into the bathroom and 'did the deed', then I went into the bedroom and did the insemination, while he and OH chatted, then he got back on the train and went home. This worked better for us, as I was alot less stressed because I was in my own house, but I still felt weird with him being in the house whle I was inseminating.

With another guy, he lived 10 mins drive from us, so he 'did the deed' at his own house, and met me at the top of the street with it in a pot, then I ran home with it inside a sock in my pocket to keep it warm lol) and inseminated at home.

And with our current donor (who I love so much!), he usually works near our house, so he 'does the deed' at work, brings it to the house, pulls up outside, I go out and get it from the car, and then do the insemination while he goes back to work. On one occasion me and OH drove to his house and I did it there in his spare room, while he showed OH how to brew herbal tea in the kitchen, lol. It was all very relaxing, and we stayed for over 2 hours chatting to him after! 

This month tho, my usual donor wasnt available, so I went to my sisters house, and had our backup donor bring his spermies to her house, then off he went again. 

Personally, I think its alot better if they leave you the sample then go, as you're alot less stressed, you can do the inseminating in your own time, and you're not worrying about rushing so you can come back out and make small talk. 

A few times Ive been at home alone while OH was at work, and sometimes she's here, that all depends on whether or not you're comfortable being with the donor on your own! I also think you and the donor should talk about whether or not he's willing to just leave it and go, as some want to stick around for awhile after!


*Where does he "do the deed"?*

If it's in a hotel, he usually uses the room first..then he texts you to go back up. I think it's best that he leaves to go home after that, so you and your OH can relax in the room, DONT invite him back in after its done, its awkward for everyone :D lol

When its in our house, he does it in the bathrrom while we make tea, then he chats to OH and I go into the bedroom to inseminate, or sometimes he does it in the bedroom, and leaves it by the bed for when I go in!


*What does he put the sperm in?*

I get sterile pots from Ebay, think its £8 for 50 :) Make sure he puts the lid back on tightly and keeps it warm, and don't use it for the first 5 minutes or so, its easier to get into the syringe then! 


*How long before you inseminate it?*

About 5 minutes from its out, but no more than 20! (Tho I have got pregnant with some that was out for 30 mins!)


*Do you offer him gas money for travelling?*

We do offer, but all except one declined! (we ended up paying a driving fine for one tho, silly man!)

If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask!!! And good luck!!! :)

Oh, and I usually contact the donor when my OPKs start getting darker, and try to do it the day before or the day of the positive OPK!


----------



## Sparklypants

RubyRainbows said:


> Anyone want to share some specifics about what actually takes place when they receive a donation from their donor??
> 
> Where do you meet?
> Where does he "do the deed"?
> What does he put the sperm in?
> How long before you inseminate it?
> Do you offer him gas money for travelling?

I was very nervous when I met my donor for the first time, but he was so lovely and very relaxed he put me at ease immediately.

He usually comes to my house, we get the pleasantries over and everything (although at the first meeting he sat down, went over his std and sperm certificates and of course answered all my questions) ... and then he makes his way to the bathroom. He brings his own sterile urine sample pot and in the bathroom I put a really thick fluffy sock (dark colour) and put his petrol money in it ready for him. He then does his thing (he's in there about 20 mins) and then hands me the sock with the sample in it. As it's been fairly normal in terms of temperature I just leave it on the sofa to liquify for roughly 10 mins. It's easier to draw up into the syringe that way. I use 10ml syringes by the way.

Whilst I am waiting I get my pjs on, put a dvd on and get a big cushion off the sofa and another little one (one for my bum and one for my head!)... 

I then draw the sample up into the syringe really slowly to avoid getting air bubbles into it, wrap the syringe in a piece of kitchen paper and take it all into the front room.

I also have ready; tissues, baby wipes, knickers with a sanitary liner in them and a towel.

I lay down facing the wall, towel under my bottom and insert the syringe and push the plunger down very very slowly, I then leave the syringe in. I push the large pillow under my bum, the little one under my head and then put my legs up the wall.

I then use the baby wipes to clean my hands lol

I leave the syringe in for about 45 mins, I hardly get any leakage this way.

I take it out, wrap it back in the kitchen towel and then stay there for another 15-30 mins. After that I put the knickers on with the sanitary towel in them and either go to bed or lay down on the sofa.

You will have some leakage the next day, but I find that because I have kept the syringe in as a plug that I don't get much at all...

One thing I would say is to always remember to go and pee before you do the insemination! lol

Good luck!!! I really look forward to mine, have a nice glass of vino whilst I am laying on the floor too lol

x x


----------



## LunaBean

Sparklypants said:


> I also have ready; tissues, baby wipes, knickers with a sanitary liner in them and a towel.

I totally do that too :rofl: I have a 'baby kit' for when I go see th donor, a small toiletry bag with 2 syringes, 2 sterile pots, a small pack of tissues, a small pack of baby wipes, 2 OPKs, and liners in it, lol.


----------



## Sparklypants

LunaBean said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> I also have ready; tissues, baby wipes, knickers with a sanitary liner in them and a towel.
> 
> I totally do that too :rofl: I have a 'baby kit' for when I go see th donor, a small toiletry bag with 2 syringes, 2 sterile pots, a small pack of tissues, a small pack of baby wipes, 2 OPKs, and liners in it, lol.Click to expand...

Hehe.... well you gotta be prepared ;) lol x


----------



## rosie5637

does anyone worry about their safety when they have a donor at their house?

i am still unsure about what to do. it would be so much easier for the donor to come to my house. they are gonna be the biological dad to my baby after all so surely it can't do harm letting them know where i live? the cautious, sensible side of me says to not give out my address in case they turn nasty or something. so confused:wacko:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow girls! Thanks for all the info! Has definitely helped me to visualize the process!!!!! I didn't think of creating an insemination bag of all necessary items -- but great idea! Will def get working on that! He better be ok with "doing the deed" & then being on his way! I want complete privacy once we start the process! Ideally, i would prefer to never be alone in the room with him -- just wait in the lobby while he goes to the room.

Dumb question but what is a "pot"? Is that the same thing as a pee cup with a screw on lid, like the ones they give you at the doctor's office??

Thanks so much!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> I also have ready; tissues, baby wipes, knickers with a sanitary liner in them and a towel.
> 
> I totally do that too :rofl: I have a 'baby kit' for when I go see th donor, a small toiletry bag with 2 syringes, 2 sterile pots, a small pack of tissues, a small pack of baby wipes, 2 OPKs, and liners in it, lol.Click to expand...

mine has pre seed and soft cups too.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah Tammy, looks just like this!! 

https://www.medfor.co.uk/shopimages/products/thumbnails/S224_IND.jpg

I never just give out my adress before meetng the donor, we meet him somewhere else, a cafe etc and a chat first, incase we dont like him and dont want him in the house! Ive never felt uncomfortable at all, but if you ever do, stop using hims straight away!

Topazi, I tried instead cups (I did get preg that cycle)..but I didnt like it, it hurt!!


----------



## Sparklypants

My pots are different to that one, my donor says he uses them as the bottom is shaped so you can really gather up everything in there lol.

The first two times I had donations I had other people there with me, the third time I felt completely OK on my own. 

I have toyed with Pre-Seed, but as I produce a nice amount of CM I decided not to go ahead.... soft cups just give me the creeps lol.

These are the pots my donor uses:

https://gallery.hd.org/_c/medicine/...iversal-container-eg-for-urine-2-DHD.jpg.html

If you ever feel uneasy with your donor or just don't like him and he has already given you a sample, just put the whole thing in the bin!


----------



## LunaBean

I tried that pot once, but I only use 5ml syringes, so they're too small to reach everything!


----------



## Sparklypants

Ah no! Like I said I use a 10ml so they really do manage to get everything up lol.... no waste! Ha! 

Sorry to change topic, but does anyone know what your cervical position should be in early pregnancy? ... Only mine has changed in the past couple of days to very high (almost couldn't reach) and then so soft I could hardly tell which was cervix at all ! It was very closed too...


----------



## LunaBean

I never check mine..makes me squeamish, lolol. I did try one time, but cudnt find it! (I *have* made OH let me check hers one time with a speculum and flashlight, lmfao. She was not amused!! (she'll also kill me for saying that!)


----------



## Sparklypants

Ah Jeez woman.... that's tantamount to torture that is! lol Your poor OH!!! :haha:

I had never ever checked mine till I started TTC! Then other women were talking about cervix checking and so the past month I have been having a gentle feel. It's amazing feeling the changes actually.... and I was wondering if it might mean something as I had bright red spotting two days ago...


----------



## LunaBean

could have been implantation, eek!!


----------



## Sparklypants

I know.... !!!!!!!!! It's so hard not to get your hopes up though !!!!

Plus I was only 4 dpo that day, but it was bright red spots in the morning... nothing since.

:shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

you get get it anytime! Ive had an implanation dip at 3dpo even!


----------



## LunaBean

actually, just checked my chart, I had spotting at 3dpo this cycle, for the first time ever!


----------



## Sparklypants

Ooooooohh.... now you are making me excited :D


----------



## babymakestwo

Thanks so much for the 'donation information' ladies! Answered some questions for me which is especially important now as I have replied to someone who contacted me on FSDW!!! I'm all excited, even though I won't be TTC for another few months yet!


----------



## Nimyra

Where do you meet?
- the first time he came to my house (my husband was home too). The other times, he came to my friend's house (in his town)

Where does he "do the deed"?
- in an upstairs room at my/my friend's house

What does he put the sperm in?
- a clean urine specimen cup

How long before you inseminate it?
- 10 minutes or so. I got the sample, finished with pleasantries and he left. Then I inseminated.

Do you offer him gas money for travelling?
- I paid any expenses he asked for. When he came to my town, this included his hotel room and gas money.


----------



## Nimyra

if you aren't comfortable meeting at your house, another good option is to rent a hotel room, meet in the lobby - give him the room key to collect a sample in the room and leave sample up there, he comes down when finished and hands off the key. Then you can use the room to inseminate.


----------



## Nimyra

Gina, how did you manage to get pregnant again while still breastfeeding? Had your periods returned?


----------



## Nimyra

Luna and Tammy, how did you change your usernames?


----------



## Sparklypants

I guess the thing is that you have to work out what makes you feel comfortable and at ease :) my donor is just lovely, a real gentleman and I am so pleased that I chose him. There's a 2 yr waiting list for him at the Private clinic he donates to.... so I am very lucky :winkwink:

Today is the day that my period *should* have been due, so I am half expecting to see it today! But as I ov'd late (CD20 of 28 cycle) I am a bit confused as to if it should be next Monday as my luteal phase is normally 14 days.

Still lots of odd things going on with my body and my cervix is almost gone to mush it's so soft and high :blush:

Hope everyone is well today :) x


----------



## Sparklypants

Em_Maryland said:


> Luna and Tammy, how did you change your usernames?

Oh my goodness Em.... is Maya your special donor bean? 

She is just beautiful, what a wonderful gift x


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

A bit late to this, but we had the donor come to our house and offered him petrol money (it was about a 90 minute drive each way but he was happy to do this, bless him) but he would never accept it, so no money changed hands at all. This was only after we'd met in a public place the first time, which is where we checked his test results etc. He'd arrive, we'd all sit and have a chat over a cuppa - this could take anywhere from 30 mins to two hours depending on the time of day and how chatty we all felt. Then he'd go upstairs and do his thing, leave the sample in a pot (we used the same ones that sparkly used but you do need to use a 10ml syringe with these) and leave, wishing us luck. We'd then go up and inseminate. Most often, we'd do this later in the evening so I'd just go to bed which would mean I could stay lying down for a good 10-12 hours afterwards.

We never used instead cups or anything else other than leaving the syringe in for a while (not overnight though, that would not be comfy). Knickers with a pad are a real must though! And no bath for 36-48 hours afterwards in case water got in and washed any residual sperm away, just showers.

Em, my periods started to come back when Ember was about 15 months old as she was feeding less then, only 2-3 times a day. They were erratic for a while and never really got regular again before we got pregnant again, but that could as easily be because of my PCOS rather than the influence of nursing. We inseminated because it was a feasible amount of time since my last period (about 20 days) and I had fertile mucus. We weren't doing any other monitoring, we just decided to give it a go. And here we are! :)

I've got my fingers crossed for a couple of BFPs here in the next few days. It's sounding very hopeful so far.

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> if you aren't comfortable meeting at your house, another good option is to rent a hotel room, meet in the lobby - give him the room key to collect a sample in the room and leave sample up there, he comes down when finished and hands off the key. Then you can use the room to inseminate.

I think this is how i plan to arrange things -- at least in the beginning! I like to be super-cautious!!!!! I don't even really like guys, in general... so the less time i have to spend with him... the better. Lol... hhmm... that sounds awful! :wacko:

I had asked Luna how she changed her name, bc i had been wanting to for awhile. All you need to do is contact one of the mods & explain why you want it changed & what you would like it to be. The person i contacted was very nice & helpful -- she changed it by the next day!


----------



## kns

ours was a little different.
we have a camper van so we arranged to meet near his local cmapsite the biggest in area so it didnt look too dodgy. even though it was the biggest site in the area didnt mean there was anyone there!
anyway we were nervous to say the least and we got everything prepared, 10 ml syringe, music, diary etc.
he met us at our van had a chat for awhile then he went to produce his sample in the campsites facilities, whilst waiting it felt so sereal, we had been using a fertility monitor for 2 months and using a basal thermometer for 6 months and this was d day.
he came back to the van dropped his sample and left us to it, we inseminated well tried as partner a little nervous and too rense for it to work properly, then we did the whole legs in air raised pelvis etc.
he donated the next morning too but this went very well and we were hopeful.
2 weeks later we took a test then another to make sure and yes we were pregnant and still are.
midwife appointment on wednesday for 16.5 weeks!!!!
4 weeks tomorrow gender scan and in no time she will be giving birth.
our donor we cant thank enough so professional.
x


----------



## kezza78

This is a so TMI question but I was wondering if when inseminating using a syringe does any of the stuff come out the sides? I know it's a TMI but feel we may be doing it wrong.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

You don't lose any of it if you insert it slowly Kezza!! :winkwink:


----------



## kezza78

Thought we we're doing it slowly, just not slowly enough:blush: thank Daisy.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Are you doing it with a pillow already under you?? :thumbup: In theory, if your hips are tilted you shouldn't lose any!!


----------



## kezza78

Maybe that's it, usually put the pillow under after the insem!!! Thanks for the advice Daisy x


----------



## Nimyra

Sparklypants said:


> Oh my goodness Em.... is Maya your special donor bean?
> 
> She is just beautiful, what a wonderful gift x

Yes, she's my special donor bean! :cloud9:


----------



## kns

on our first insemination i doubt any got in as she was so tense lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow Kns! That worked fantastic for you!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!

So how about the donor? Do you guys call him to tell him yes/no after pregnancy test? What kind of reactions do you get?

Luna -- how have your donors reacted to the news of your losses?

:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i text my donor to tell him the good news and he was over the moon for me as i was his first success. 

i have a really good relationship with my donor and concider him a friend now, i also refer to him as daddy(im single though) and he has a very basic relationship with callum, but he was happy to go with what ever i want the other 3 girls he has helped dont really have any contact now with him.


----------



## kns

hi rainbow, 
thanks, yeah we have a very good professional relationship with donor, he also supplies to a clinic and there is a 2 yr waiting list for him, we are the 7th success of his and we will email when we find out if a boy or girl and after the birth with details, and our agreement with him we will email every birthday with a picture and i will use him as my donor in a couple of years.
x


----------



## LunaBean

RubyRainbows said:


> Luna -- how have your donors reacted to the news of your losses?

The first donor we had and I got pregnant with, he started getting really too much, ringing and texting me all the time, wanting to come and paint the nursery (I was only 5 weeks when we tod him!!) but then whn I lost the baby at 6 week, he text saying he had got too emotionally involved, and felt he wouldnt be able to help us again. The original plan had been for him not to have any contact etc, but when I actually got pregnant, he wanted to co-parent, which we weren't happy with, so guess it was best for all of us.

The 2nd one was pretty much the same, he gradually stopped contacting us after the 3rd loss, to the point where he didn't show up for an arranged insemination. We havn't heard from him since... 

Our current donor, he knows its a hard process, I didnt tell him about the first loss until 2 weeks after it happened and he said he was really sorry and hoped I was ok etc, with last months one he said we should go do a fertility dance on he beach near his house lol. I'm worried he'll say maybe Im just not meant to have kids or something, because why should he continue to help me, if I can't keep hold of the babies? But it's fine up to now. 

Roll on my appointment at the miscarriage clinic on 5th october, maybe get some answers, because Im stopping at the end of the year!


----------



## snagglepat

Just to add we ALWAYS got leakage when inserting, no matter how slow. We just figured that as there are millions of little swimmers in there it only takes a tiny drop being where it needs to be to work. :)

I love the image of you inseminating in your van KNS. We're just down the road from you near Oswestry and our new babies will only be a month apart in age. If you ever fancy getting to know another two mum family locally for your little one to get to hang out with other kids in the same boat then drop us a line. :)

Gina.


----------



## kns

snagglepat said:


> Just to add we ALWAYS got leakage when inserting, no matter how slow. We just figured that as there are millions of little swimmers in there it only takes a tiny drop being where it needs to be to work. :)
> 
> I love the image of you inseminating in your van KNS. We're just down the road from you near Oswestry and our new babies will only be a month apart in age. If you ever fancy getting to know another two mum family locally for your little one to get to hang out with other kids in the same boat then drop us a line. :)
> 
> Gina.

wow thats really kind hun, will discuss things with partner this week but really busy as moving house on friday!
its not too far i suppose you know any more lesbian parents in the area?
xxx


----------



## Sparklypants

I have done a test this morning and it was a definite neg... at 8 dpo should I be getting a faint positive with an IC if I were pg by now?


----------



## kns

you should do a test you are due your period any earlier you could get a false negative, we did a test 2 days too early and showed negative when we were actually pregnant.
xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sparklypants said:


> I have done a test this morning and it was a definite neg... at 8 dpo should I be getting a faint positive with an IC if I were pg by now?

No way! Don't worry about a negative test at 8DPO! Very few people see positive lines that early -- it's possible -- but NOT the norm!!!!!!

When i was pregnant with my son i got a neg test at 11-12DPO & that was with an early detection HPT -- i waited a week -- until AF was a few days late & tested again & then it was a beautiful BFP! (Plus, i was carrying twins!! Yet still didn't show up early! But i lost one of the twinnies at 8 weeks :cry:)

You are certainly not out! Think ** positive ** thoughts!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kns

just wait til your due your period or if you can wait a few days later as the fertilised egg doesnt emplant until around the time of your period and you may spot a little (implantation bleeding) my partner thought she wasnt pregnant this time last year as she bled and it wasnt until the following due period that didnt come we found out she was pregnant but unfortunatly we lost him or her at 9 weeks.
x


----------



## snagglepat

Kns, things are a little busy round here too, it was more of a long term, maybe meet up every now and then when the kids are a bit older to help normalise their families a bit suggestion. I haven't come across that many same sex couples round here. We're friends with one couple in Staffordshire and one in Manchester. There are plenty more out there, it's just you don't always get to hear of each other.

8dpo is definitely too early. I got a negative at 9dpo this time and the very faintest of positives at 10dpo - and that was with an early detection test. Last time our first faint line didn't appear until 12dpo. Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ok girls! POP QUIZ! Let's put all of your wonderful knowledge & expertise to the test! :haha:

We don't do fertility friend or temp so... please help us figure out the best day for insemination (although OH's work schedule & donor's availability may or may not be flexible!)

We plan to meet him at a hotel 2 hours away for *one* insemination -- which day would you recommend?

OH's cycle is anywhere from 27 - 33 days but almost always it's 32-33 days. She started her period today (September 15).

OPKs start getting dark on CD 16 & 17 and VERY DARK (positive) CD 18 or 19

Increased CM days 16 & 17 & *lots* of creamy CM on CDs 18, 19, 20, 21, 22

Which day would be the *best day* to meet him:

Friday, Oct. 1st (CD 17)
Saturday, Oct. 2nd (CD 18)
Sunday, Oct. 3rd (CD 19)
Monday, Oct. 4th (CD 20)


Please, please, please lemme know what you think!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kns

you need to find out which day she ovulates and do it the day before.
we did this by using clear blue fertility monitor for 2 months.
x


----------



## RubyRainbows

The day _before_ O? I know its possible, since live sperm lives in the body for a few days -- but i thought the day _after_ the +OPK was the "best" time?


----------



## topazicatzbet

if it was me id do day 17 or 18, better to have the sperm there waiting,.

edit
you say lots of creamy cm. what about ewcm, creamy usually suggests post ovulation.


----------



## RubyRainbows

topazicatzbet said:


> if it was me id do day 17 or 18, better to have the sperm there waiting,.
> 
> edit
> you say lots of creamy cm. what about ewcm, creamy usually suggests post ovulation.

Oh really?? Hhmm... i'll have to ask OH -- good to know! We wondered why she had soo much creamy CM several days after the +OPK -- didn't realize the creaminess is normal after O!! I will explain to her that it's EWCM we want -- so the best day to insem is when it's EW consistancy??


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep egg white is the most fertile mucus


----------



## snagglepat

Definitely Ruby. It's the clear, stretchy stuff you want - that's what sustains the sperm and helps it swim up there. The creamy stuff actually blocks the way and kills it off. In theory it doesn't matter if you do it one or more days before you ovulate as long as there is ewcm because it will actually keep the little swimmers going. That's the philosophy we went by this time and decided to insem based purely on the fact that I had ewcm (cycles were too irregular to chart). I still had it four days later and don't believe I ov'd until then but you know where it got us.

I'd go for cd17 or 18 as well based on what you've said above, but keep an eye out this month for when the ewcm is there in conjunction with the OPKs so you can see how they fit together for her. That might change things a bit her. :)

Gina. x


----------



## Sparklypants

You need to do it the first day you get a positive on your opk, this means that it has detected the rise in LH in your urine and that ovulation will occur 12-36 hours later...

I had donations two days before Peak and then on the Peak day itself with my CB monitor.

I am a bit annoyed today, spent the past couple of nights at my sisters, which is good as I can't waste tests there lol... Anyway Monday morning I ordered some IC from EBay and was hoping they would have arrived today so that I can test properly tomorrow... but nothing! Which means if they arrive tomorrow I won't be able to do it as it won't be first morning urine :(


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh yes just to add that my donor, although very successful says that he has never had a success after the day of ovulation....


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i would def aim for pre ovulation, if you watch the great sperm race it takes the little guys a good few hours to make it to the fallopian tube so chances are the egg could have died by the time they make it there.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Sparkly, I ordered more IC's yesterday and they were here today!!

Just save some of your FUM in a pot for when the tests do arrive!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklypants

DaisyDoodles said:


> Sparkly, I ordered more IC's yesterday and they were here today!!
> 
> Just save some of your FUM in a pot for when the tests do arrive!! :winkwink:


How long will it 'keep' for?? lol

I am so dying for a Dominos pizza tonight! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Storing it for the morning shouldn't harm it as long as it's in a clean, sealed pot.. if you were taking a sample to the doctors you'd have to do the same!


----------



## Sparklypants

DaisyDoodles said:


> Storing it for the morning shouldn't harm it as long as it's in a clean, sealed pot.. if you were taking a sample to the doctors you'd have to do the same!

I don't have any pots :cry:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

How about a jar?? Eerrm, a bottle? Anything that you can wash with hot water and has a lid.. even a tupperware tub will do! :haha:


----------



## Sparklypants

A tupperware pot it is :thumbup: :blush:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Sparklypants said:


> A tupperware pot it is :thumbup: :blush:

:haha::haha: Make sure you bin it afterwards.. you don't want to accidently store your cheese in it!! :blush::winkwink:


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby, I'd go for day 18. Good luck!


----------



## Sparklypants

DaisyDoodles said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> A tupperware pot it is :thumbup: :blush:
> 
> :haha::haha: Make sure you bin it afterwards.. you don't want to accidently store your cheese in it!! :blush::winkwink:Click to expand...

Cheeky mare !!! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Chemical pregnancy for me this month girls :( Nice shiny bfp on an FRER last night at OHs mums, we were stayong over so I only had one test with me, we told her mum and had abit of a celebration, but then I woke this morning and had started bleeding during the night :( So the faint lines all week were real faint lines *sigh* On to next month! 

Ruby Id say CD 18 too, have a look at my chart..all the times I got pregnant we inseminated the day before OV! Its normal to have creamy CM after ov too, the ewcm usually dries up pretty much as soon as you ov.


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh Luna hun :cry:

I am so sorry... sending my love...

Are in the process of getting yourself checked out? x x


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks :( Yeah I finally got an appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic on 5th October, but I just re-read the letter, and its with the evil doctor who sent me home when I had a cyst last year when my doctor had sent me to hospital (he scanned me and couldnt see anything apparently, even tho I was in agony), and it burst 2 days later, resulting in me being rushed back in and staying there for 2 weeks and needing a laparoscopy, where he found I had extensive endometriosis, my right ovary was tucked right in on itself and stuck to my abdominal wall, and my bowels were covered in ulcers and also stuck to my abdominal wall, and I didn't get so much as an apology from him afterwards! I hate him!!


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh god that sounds awful!

Is there no way that you can request someone else? Maybe if you tell them that you had a bad experience with him last time and would feel much more comfortable with another Dr? x


----------



## LunaBean

He's the head of gyneacology so he's the one running it, seriously, what sorta man wants a job looking at womens lady-parts all day?? I just hope there's other nurses there too!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aaww... Lizzie... i'm sorry! :hug: I just hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Really sorry Luna! :hugs:

I'm out this month as well, my temps have just dropped through the floor so AF is on her way!!


----------



## Sparklypants

DaisyDoodles said:


> Really sorry Luna! :hugs:
> 
> I'm out this month as well, my temps have just dropped through the floor so AF is on her way!!

:hugs: x x x


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby- I say day 18 too!

Hope you get answers Luna but sorry you have to be seen by such a jerky doc!


----------



## Sparklypants

*ahem*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/claire1980/10dpo.jpg


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Congratulations hun!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

omg omg omg!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosie5637

thats fantastic sparklypants!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Sparklypants! Congratulations!


----------



## Sparklypants

Thank you lovelies, I am just shocked !!!


----------



## LunaBean

Go get a digi!!! How long have you been trying again? (I forget ur story..sorry!)


----------



## Sparklypants

I feel a bit guilty as I know some of you ladies have been trying for so long... this is my first month!

Apparently my donor has a very high success rate on first cycle!

I am still amazed, all the symptoms I was feeling I actually was feeling! lol


----------



## LunaBean

First cycle! Thats great!!!!!


----------



## Sparklypants

I know... hence why I am so shocked. Just emailed my donor to tell him, he'll be pleased I am sure :)

x


----------



## LunaBean

Aw thats great, hope everything goes well!!! :)


----------



## Sparklypants

Thank you my love... sending many positive vibes to you!

Would it be okay if I still stayed with this thread? With it being donor relation I feel it'll be a good support network for me, esp. as I don't have a partner x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yes Sparklypants -- def stick around! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:

Can you send your donor & his super-sperm my way??? :haha:

I emailed the guy i was chatting with a specific date, time, hotel & now he stopped responding?!?! What??????? OMG -- he seemed very nice & reliable! But now no response. Nothing. Grrrrrrr.... :grr:


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh no Ruby :( do you have a back up donor?

Maybe my donor could bottle his sperm and send it over? lol... shame we don't have concorde anymore!!

Will definitely be sticking around then :) x x


----------



## LunaBean

Its for anyone who used/is using/is thinking of using a donor, so stay!!!! 

Ruby caml down, he may be out of town and cant check his mails?? lol. I always have a few on the go at once, that way if one drops you, you have another to use!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats sparkly :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sparklypants

Thanks love, still can't believe it lol x


----------



## Justme

Yay congrats Sparkly :hugs: x


----------



## snagglepat

Huge congrats Sparkly! First time too you jammy thing! :) Fingers crossed for the next eight months for you. And do stick around. I haven't been able to keep away and I think it's great for those at different stages of the process to be able to know what others are going through.

Ruby, hopefully he's just offline for a day or two and will be back in touch soon. Fingers crossed for you too!

Gina. x


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Sparklypants!

And definitely stick around... they can't get rid of me. ;)


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Don't you even dare think about leaving... I neeed you here! :hugs:

The :witch: got me this morning! :growlmad:


----------



## Sparklypants

Ah bless you all :) Daisy ... you won't be far behind me,I can feel it in my waters hehehe :winkwink:

I know, first time... mad isn't it! I keep thinking the tests have made a mistake :dohh:

Just goes to show that those donors that say NI is better (where's the vomit smilie) that it really isn't... Unless Hugh Jackman was offering me NI, then I might have reconsidered... or Eric Bana for that matter lol...

How is everyone today? x x


----------



## RainbowMum

Congrats Sparklypants, can you send your Donor to London next? :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklypants

Lol He has even had people FLY to him, that is how highly regarded he is! I was so lucky that he helped me :)

Eeeek I have a little bean in here!!! x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls. 

have you seen the news today that the 2 guys that run fertility 1st (fresh sperm delivery service) have been found guilty of breaking the law and could be looking at a jail sentence.

i think it sucks


----------



## Sparklypants

Not seen that hun, never heard of Fertility 1st either lol...

Mind you with the recent articles in that shoddy Take a Break magazine it's a wonder there are any donors left!


----------



## Nimyra

What laws did the fertility 1st guys break?

I think in the US it is illegal to buy/sell fresh sperm, but you can get it for free. :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww Daisy! Big hugs! Sorry the witch got you! :hugs:

My "potential" donor responded back! :blush: Lol... guess i panicked too soon! We have a tentative date planned to meet (October 1st -- Cycle day 17 -- OH always gets +OPKs on CD 18 or 19). It was the only day he's available.... but it's better than nothing!!!!!

Someone clue me in: What was the article in "Take A Break"? And why were the guys arrested???????? :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

They were violating some act, Embryo and Human something, somthing Act 1990 ?

I just wanted to ask in the UK what is the normal procedure and cost of using a sperm donor? We're hoping we might not need one but if our IVF fails we won't have a choice since OH's sperm aren't that good. . . . 

Just keeping my options open and myself informed O:)

:flower: x x x x x


EDIT: This is the sperm men from the news - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-11344762


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for the link maaybe, saves me explaining.

when i first decieded to use donor sperm i thought about using this company but then i found the site i used which doesnt cost me anything. 

depends how you want to do it really maaybe, you can either go to a clinic and get the frozen sperm inseminated which costs a fortune or you can do it the way most of us are, we have a private donor who we meet and get a fresh sample from and self inseminate. usually this way you juyst pay there travel costs etc. nothing for the sperm.


----------



## scoobydoo

hi all
i myself am doing self insemination at home with my partners brothers sperm ...
this is my 3rd month trying ... i have read dependant on age it can take upto 6 cycles to be successful... you have as much chance of falling pg as if you were to dtd the "normal way" lol.
my 1st month got my bfp @ 19dpo however it was a chemical preg :( . 2nd month we were a day to late calc my o wrong :(...
this is my 3rd cycle doing it this way , i am currently at 10dpo n hoping this is my month....
as long as you calc you o correct there is no reason y this shouldnt work for you..... i have also been using preseed this month ive read good things about it ( helps those little swimmers out )
hope this helps x


----------



## Sparklypants

With regard to donor sperm in the UK you should NOT be paying for it. All you should be doing, and some donors won't accept it is offering them expenses money.

I simply gave my donor £30 per visit as he drove 2.5 hours to me...


----------



## EpdTTC

So glad to hear that you heard from your donor Ruby! Roll on October 1st!


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye Ruby, told you you were panicing to soon! 

The article in Take A Break (I bought the mag) was about an undercover reporter who contacted men on a website offering NI and AI, and they were claiming NI worked better, it was saying it was just men looking 'free sex', and that they weren't really doing it out of the goodness of their hearts to help women have a baby, as most were married and their wives didn't know, and that it was all seedy.

Id never pay for sperm either, a 'donation' means free. I had men emailing me asking for £200 a time, since 'they were saving me alot of money since I wasn't using a clinic'. Fools.


----------



## Sparklypants

The thing is I happen to know some of the donors that were 'interviewed' from that website.

I didn't buy the magazine out of principle, but the way the reporter portrayed these two men in particular really isn't what they are like. I am not pro NI and never will be, but there are many women who do not want anything to do with AI and so it is good to know that there are some NI donors who are very genuine and who have helped ladies become Mummies. There just aren't many of them.

It's just a shame that the reporter decided to dupe the genuine men into the interviews and then had someone take pictures of them. I happen to know that with the two particular donors that I know, their family members recognised them from the magazine and now they are in two minds whether to donate or not. I also know that the articles have scared a lot of genuine and dedicated AI donors and that I have friends who have lost their donors because of this article.

I really do wish that the magazine had thought about approaching this in a different way and told the donors ho they were and would they speak with them.. it's so underhand.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah I didnt agree with it at all, I got it to show my OH, they shouldnt have tricked the guys..and definately shouldnt have secretly taken their pictures, it's gona make genuine donors think twice now, I even had a few emails from people wondering if I was genuine, and one guy brought a friend to meet us the first time, and had given a fake name and used a different simcard, beause he thought we were gona scam him! (I duno how tho..did he think we were gona lock him up and torture him? lol)

Its definately given donors, NI and AI, a bad name!! People do think Im mad using a donor, and its articles like that make them think that!


----------



## Sparklypants

It's terrible isn't it.... I fired off a scathing email to TAB telling them exactly what I thought of them. Funnily enough they didn't reply!

I can't imagine how absolutely devastated I would have been had my donor said he'd changed his mind!

The website that she found the two men that I know of has closed it's doors too, which is a shame as I had made some lovely friends there... like on this thread it's lovely to chat to people in the same boat isn't it x


----------



## LunaBean

I may just email them myself! 

Yeah I love this website, I only joined one day because I googled something last year and it brought BnB up, so I joined, now Im on it everyday lol.


----------



## Sparklypants

I think I might have told them that I hoped they never ever needed a donor, and that if they did that they couldn't find one lol

Maybe that was why i didn't get a reply?? :D

I love it here too... although I keep going to click on 2ww and then remember I'm not in that section anymore! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

It's bad publicity & weird shady things like that which make this process so taboo! I have no intention of telling ANYONE! Even my best friends & lesbian friends -- i really think they would find this whole thing way too weird. Thank God i have you guys!!!!!! Hearing your stories & seeing your successes has given me a much better perspective on finding a real-life donor. Before this site -- and even only until recent months i never ever dreamed of meeting a man/a stranger @ a hotel and exchanging his bodily fluids! Until the day actually comes it still seems very abstract to me! I feel so grateful for all the advice, support, & encouragment from all you lovely ladies! It has opened my eyes to alternative ways to have a baby! And any process, no matter which way you get there, the goal for all TTC mommies is to have a sweet little baby in the end! Any road we choose to get there still leads to a beautiful wonderful place! :hug: And luckily there are genuine, sincere men out there willing to do this for us. Hopefully that article wont scare the good guys away!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

We're not telling anyone what we're doing either, with reports like the TAB one flying around and fertility first being plastered all over the news, my family would worry themselves silly and our child would have to grow up with people making judgements!!

Ruby, I'm really glad you've managed to get in touch with your donor and I wouldn't worry too much about it being a day earlier than you planned, you have a much better chance than with the frozen! :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hello again everyone :wave:

I have a question... Where do you all find your donors? (ladies from the UK) We don't know where to start looking.. :lol: 
Thankyou :flower: xx


----------



## kns

Tadpole Forum was a site we used and found our donor but look for a long time beofre making a decision as there are a few dodgy guys on there that only do NI or state AI and when meet will only do NI and pressurise vulnerable women desperate for babies to go against their beliefs and better judgment.
just be careful and go with gut instinct.
x


----------



## Sparklypants

Tegans Mama said:


> Hello again everyone :wave:
> 
> I have a question... Where do you all find your donors? (ladies from the UK) We don't know where to start looking.. :lol:
> Thankyou :flower: xx

I just had to say how gorgeous your daughter is, she's so beautiful! I used to work with disabled and special needs children, and like you say in your journal the love and emotion you feel for them is absolutely overwhelming isn't it.

back to the subject in hand.. I found my donor through a site called Tadpole of all things, but sadly it's been closed due to the magazine articles. They are hoping it will be up and running again, but I doubt it somehow... A lot of ladies register on FSDW, but you do have to pay for it I believe. There's also Co-Parent Match, but as I say I don't have any experience of these websites, only Tadpole.

Good luck! x x


----------



## rosie5637

i found my donor on fsdw. the site is moderated and will only accept AI donors. any donors found to be offering anything else and not obiding by the rules are kicked off the site. it's quite expensive (£20 - £30 a month) but i found my donor very quickly so should be able to cancel my membership after one month. i also like the fact that the donors are sorted into groups according to the county they live in so it's easier to find a donor in your area.

good luck!


----------



## Sparklypants

Rosie so glad you managed to find someone! You all set now then? x


----------



## Tegans Mama

We're going to ask OH's brother.. *gulp* but I think we'll be registering on FSDW too. Exciting :D Good luck rosie5637 and congrats Sparklypants and kns :D x


----------



## rosie5637

thanks sparklypants! 

i should be getting a donation on sunday!:happydance:

excited and nervous. my donor is really nice and he's given me no reason to think he'll let me down like the others. he can't help in october cause he's busy so i'm in the market for a one off donation from another donor that month. but hey, PMA i won't need a donation in october!

how you feeling?


----------



## Sparklypants

rosie5637 said:


> thanks sparklypants!
> 
> i should be getting a donation on sunday!:happydance:
> 
> excited and nervous. my donor is really nice and he's given me no reason to think he'll let me down like the others. he can't help in october cause he's busy so i'm in the market for a one off donation from another donor that month. but hey, PMA i won't need a donation in october!
> 
> how you feeling?

That's fabulous, I am so pleased for you!! And yes, I think PMA does indeed help sometimes... although I always look on the black side, I figure that way I won't be disappointed lol :haha:

I am okay thanks hun, my boobs are really sore and very pink and today and yesterday I have had pulling, tugging and a 'zing' sensation in my womb area... apparently it's all ligament tightening preparing for the growth of the womb etc. It's a horrible feeling!

Mind you, I wouldn't swap it for the world :) x


----------



## day_dreamer

Tegans Mama said:


> We're going to ask OH's brother.. *gulp* but I think we'll be registering on FSDW too. Exciting :D Good luck rosie5637 and congrats Sparklypants and kns :D x

Ooooo so you've decided to try for another then? yay exciting!!

We're looking around at the moment...I did look on Tadpole, and have also looked on co-parent match, co-parent.net and FSDW but I think the one I prefer most is pride angel...you have to pay though (as with most of them) but it doesn't seem quite so expensive.

I know a fair few ladies who have used Fertility 1st with lots of success, but again it's quite pricey.


----------



## LunaBean

Its madness that we have to pay at all! I put a ad on Vivastreet, in the 'women seeking men' and the 'men seeking men' forum..and got loads of replies, mostly dodgy, but a few good ones!! 

You'll find that because it goes by area, most 'genuine' people who end up being donors, were on the site looking for something else and stumbled across the ad, one of mine had searched 'dog coleraine' and our ad came up because of our town, and he replied lol. The one we're using at the minute had searched something to do with social work, and our ad came up because it says Im a youthworker, lol. So its not always seedy men who are on looking for a woman!


----------



## kns

oh my god,
what has happened to tadpole forums??????
just read about take a break magazine and some articles about it?
can anyone enlighten me?
this is the site we used for our donor, i know he is all legit and above board etc.
x


----------



## Sparklypants

I found my donor there too Kns.... I think the owners of Tadpole were a little worried about what was happening and so have closed it for the time being.

After the articles two of the donors that were in there had problems with their families etc and other donors disappeared.

There were some odd characters on there, but most of the men had good intentions and were very successful donors.


----------



## kns

SPARKY PANTS - i'll pm you who our donor is.
yeah as long as you were careful and knew what you wanted etc it was fine, what happened, what was said in the article?
x


----------



## Sparklypants

I only read one, but Andrew Proven Donor, Superlight, Exotic and JM have been in them!

I feel so sorry for Super and Ex as they are genuine guys :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

It really sucks that a stupid magazine ruined one of the only decent places to get a donor! I'm registering on pride angel now.. :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh Tegans gettin a bro or sis...or maybe even both! :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> Ohh Tegans gettin a bro or sis...or maybe even both! :rofl:

Hope she is :lol: Finding a donor is a PITA though, we started looking this time last year and obviously we didn't *want* another enough then because we just gave up. This time though we are NOT giving up :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tegans Mama said:


> Hello again everyone :wave:
> 
> I have a question... Where do you all find your donors? (ladies from the UK) We don't know where to start looking.. :lol:
> Thankyou :flower: xx

I joined FSDW a couple weeks ago after it was recommended on here....... a few responses...... quite a few donor profiles........ but alot don't seem currently active. Only one has continued corresponding & seems like a decent guy......

First meet & greet in 11 days! FX'ed!

Good luck -- hope you find a donor soon!


----------



## kns

yeah valahalla and superlight and exotic i spoke to alot and they were genuine where as john murphy approached us too but something didnt seem right and we didnt want a donor that did natural insemination whatsoever.
just read the article in 23rd september issue and doesnt mention the website but has pictures of john murphy.
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

RubyRainbows said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Hello again everyone :wave:
> 
> I have a question... Where do you all find your donors? (ladies from the UK) We don't know where to start looking.. :lol:
> Thankyou :flower: xx
> 
> I joined FSDW a couple weeks ago after it was recommended on here....... a few responses...... quite a few donor profiles........ but alot don't seem currently active. Only one has continued corresponding & seems like a decent guy......
> 
> First meet & greet in 11 days! FX'ed!
> 
> Good luck -- hope you find a donor soon!Click to expand...

i found a lot didnt reply either but the one that did was perfect for me. he has helped 4 women now and is gonna help one more and then he is stopping (except repeat business, lol)


i, ve had donations yest and the day before, still waiting for ovulation (pos opk on cd 13) unfortunatly he has gone away with work today so thats the closest to ovulation we could get. 
hoping to be in the 2ww soon but not feeling hopeful this month.


----------



## Sparklypants

kns said:


> yeah valahalla and superlight and exotic i spoke to alot and they were genuine where as john murphy approached us too but something didnt seem right and we didnt want a donor that did natural insemination whatsoever.
> just read the article in 23rd september issue and doesnt mention the website but has pictures of john murphy.
> x


I am so bloody glad that JM had been outed for the slimy little toad that he really is!! Too bad they couldn't get photos of APD as well !!


----------



## kns

who is ADP?
i thought there was something suspicious with spermdonorguy too
x


----------



## Sparklypants

APD = Andrew proven Donor, think he's from Cambs. Goes along with AI and then pressures for NI saying it'd be much better etc.

:wacko:


----------



## Tegans Mama

So far we are talking to one bloke who seems really nice and very genuine. We are definitely on for November but no luck for this cycle coming, which might be for the best since we are moving house the week I'm due to O. Will keep looking though, just incase.
Good luck topazicatzbet, hope you get your BFP this month xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Which website have you made contact through? We found someone in the Derbyshire area a few weeks back, but never took it any further as we're moving miiiiiiiles away, so need to find someone down south. Every time I find someone promising and go to make contact, I find out you have to pay :( boo


----------



## Tegans Mama

day_dreamer said:


> Which website have you made contact through? We found someone in the Derbyshire area a few weeks back, but never took it any further as we're moving miiiiiiiles away, so need to find someone down south. Every time I find someone promising and go to make contact, I find out you have to pay :( boo

We looked on Vivastreet hun! Its free, it is really seedy in parts but when you look hard enough... We only found one guy tho :( We've looked on coparentmatch and pride angel but not had much luck - where did you find the guy who looked promising? it is so hard to find someone who's genuine I think :(


----------



## day_dreamer

We found him on co-parents.net - his name was Andrew but I've forgotten his username lol

I never think to look on Vivastreet, I wouldn't know what on earth to search for haha!


----------



## Sparklypants

day_dreamer said:


> We found him on co-parents.net - his name was Andrew but I've forgotten his username lol
> 
> I never think to look on Vivastreet, I wouldn't know what on earth to search for haha!


Not Andrew Proven Donor?!


----------



## day_dreamer

Sparklypants said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> We found him on co-parents.net - his name was Andrew but I've forgotten his username lol
> 
> I never think to look on Vivastreet, I wouldn't know what on earth to search for haha!
> 
> 
> Not Andrew Proven Donor?!Click to expand...

No, lol thank goodness.


----------



## Sparklypants

day_dreamer said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> We found him on co-parents.net - his name was Andrew but I've forgotten his username lol
> 
> I never think to look on Vivastreet, I wouldn't know what on earth to search for haha!
> 
> 
> Not Andrew Proven Donor?!Click to expand...
> 
> No, lol thank goodness.Click to expand...

*phew* !


----------



## kns

lol could be worse could be john murphy


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

Haven't managed to see the articles yet anyone got a link? From what I've read on here it's giving the good ones out there a bad name!! 

AFM... Took a break this month as I pulled my back and was in a lot of pain. All ready for next month now, :witch: due the weekend, then it's all systems go again!! 

Congrates sparkly and topaz fx'd for you!!


----------



## Sparklypants

Looks like I'm not allowed to write anything derogatory about Andrew proven Donor anymore, as I received a PM from Clairey1 (you're now on my ignore list Clairey1) asking me to remove my comments and that he's a genuine man.

Far be it for me to influence anyone else, so if any of you lovely ladies are considering using Andrew Proven Donor please have a Google first.

I for one would not want to be pressured into sex with a man I didn't know, but hey ho.


----------



## kns

i agree sparkypants.
we know what has gone on, shame for those naive girls.
x


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I see what you mean now Sparkly!!

We are all free to speak our minds about donors and Andrew Proven Donor is one that I think every one of us will come across at some point.. I signed up on CoParent and was emailed by him within minutes - seems strange that such a wonderful donor should be jumping on new members the second they join!! :nope:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sparklypants said:


> Looks like I'm not allowed to write anything derogatory about Andrew proven Donor anymore, as I received a PM from Clairey1 (you're now on my ignore list Clairey1) asking me to remove my comments and that he's a genuine man.
> 
> Far be it for me to influence anyone else, so if any of you lovely ladies are considering using Andrew Proven Donor please have a Google first.
> 
> I for one would not want to be pressured into sex with a man I didn't know, but hey ho.

You're allowed to mention whatever you want Sparklypants, as far as I can see you're only helping people like us not be bitten by a man who promises something but means something else :shrug: 

We've confirmed with our donor that we will be trying in November... :happydance: AF arrived today, I'm hoping I won't have many more visits from her before we're expecting number 2 :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great tegans mum.


----------



## Sparklypants

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Tegan's Mum that is wonderful news!! I can hear your excitement from here!

x x x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I am excited, we've been wanting another baby since this time last year but we started looking for a donor, got one, and he messed us about big style.. We were so set on having THAT donor that when he changed his mind, we looked for a small while and then just gave up. It was such a hard time, but things are different now. :D

How are you feeling Sparklypants? I was shellshocked when I first found out I was pregnant with Tegan.. I was soo laid back its unbelievable, looking back! I tested three times and accepted I was pregnant and that was that.. I expect this time will be very different :lol:


----------



## Sparklypants

Tegans Mama said:


> I am excited, we've been wanting another baby since this time last year but we started looking for a donor, got one, and he messed us about big style.. We were so set on having THAT donor that when he changed his mind, we looked for a small while and then just gave up. It was such a hard time, but things are different now. :D How are you feeling Sparklypants? I was shellshocked when I first found out I was pregnant with Tegan.. I was soo laid back its unbelievable, looking back! I tested three times and accepted I was pregnant and that was that.. I expect this time will be very different :lol:

Oh gosh, what a lot of setbacks! It's lovely when you find the perfect donor isn't it, I am so pleased I found who I used he's just so genuine and professional.

I am feeling good thanks hun, boobs are sore and have had twinges etc low down, but I still can't take it in to be honest! 

I guess in a few weeks time when I start developing a bump it'll all seem real.

Just been looking at your journal for Tegan, cannot get over how gorgeous she is, well done chick :hugs:


----------



## StirCrazy

Sparklypants said:


> I only read one, but Andrew Proven Donor, Superlight, Exotic and JM have been in them!
> 
> I feel so sorry for Super and Ex as they are genuine guys :(




Sparklypants said:
 

> APD = Andrew proven Donor, think he's from Cambs. Goes along with AI and then pressures for NI saying it'd be much better etc.
> 
> :wacko:




Sparklypants said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> We found him on co-parents.net - his name was Andrew but I've forgotten his username lol
> 
> I never think to look on Vivastreet, I wouldn't know what on earth to search for haha!
> 
> 
> Not Andrew Proven Donor?!Click to expand...
> 
> No, lol thank goodness.Click to expand...
> 
> *phew* !Click to expand...

I really hope you can back your comments. I've removed part of your post about Andrew being mentioned in TAB, because he wasn't (unless someone can prove otherwise). Andrew has been in contact with us about your comments. I haven't replied because the little bit he objected to has been edited (and tbh I don't really want to play middleman)... but a word of warning: We pay a lot of money to have BnB insured to covers us and our legal bill when it comes to things like this. If you can prove what you saying, then run with it. If not, I would word your posts very carefully (and use phrases like 'I read...' or 'I personally feel/think...'. Remember to alway quote/link sources to back you up).



Tegans Mama said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm not allowed to write anything derogatory about Andrew proven Donor anymore, as I received a PM from Clairey1 (you're now on my ignore list Clairey1) asking me to remove my comments and that he's a genuine man.
> 
> Far be it for me to influence anyone else, so if any of you lovely ladies are considering using Andrew Proven Donor please have a Google first.
> 
> I for one would not want to be pressured into sex with a man I didn't know, but hey ho.
> 
> *You're allowed to mention whatever you want Sparklypants*, as far as I can see you're only helping people like us not be bitten by a man who promises something but means something else :shrug:
> 
> We've confirmed with our donor that we will be trying in November... :happydance: AF arrived today, I'm hoping I won't have many more visits from her before we're expecting number 2 :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes she can, if she can backup what she is saying :)


As for Clairey1... Andrew has a voice and has used it, so there really isn't any need for you to get involved.


----------



## Sparklypants

That's my wrist well and truly slapped isn't it!


----------



## StirCrazy

how do you figure? I'm just saying to be careful.


----------



## Sparklypants

I know, and I take all your comments on board and thank you for doing it in such a diplomatic way....

I guess those of us that were seeing things unravel on the other website just have very strong feelings about it is all, and want to protect 'our girls'.

Point taken though :thumbup:


----------



## rosie5637

oops sparklypants!

i think it's good that we all look out for each other, using donor sperm does carry a little risk so if we can minimise it all the better.:hugs:

i have had messages from a certain donor and i didn't get good vibes. i have heard lots of other women say the same things as you and have seen a weird video on you-tube about him. hope i worded that carefully enough:dohh:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh wow... i've missed alot in one day! :wacko:

Topaz -- fingers crossed for you!!!! 

TegansMama -- great news!!!! So glad there are a few of us just getting started with new donors!

So exciting!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Does anyone else find it interesting that a donor would be reading our thread about at-home insemination with donor sperm?....I'm just saying...


----------



## DaisyDoodles

EpdTTC said:


> Does anyone else find it interesting that a donor would be reading our thread about at-home insemination with donor sperm?....I'm just saying...

That's exactly my thoughts too... Why would a donor feel the need to read threads about our experiences and jump on new comers the second they put up an ad? - and I can prove that statement with the messages sent to my accounts as soon as I registered! :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

feeling a bit fed up at the mo girls, no ovulation as yet (cd16) and got donations on cd 13 and 14 as he is away now with work. 

hoping im going to ovulate today but not so sure. maybe im gonna miss this cycle.
i had a smiley face opk on cd13 and then neg after that.
gonna have to start planning time off from work for next month i think. 

ok thats my woo is me moment for the day. :dohh:


----------



## kns

we are members of this particular website and have been approached by these people, i have only stated that a few were suspicious and offered NI when we wanted AI.


----------



## Sparklypants

Well let's hope it's all done and dusted now, although the user who PM'd me had only registered this month, so it does make you wonder ..... 

Anyway today I am the proud owner of a lovely bout of Bacterial Vaginosis. I keep on getting this and am always given antibiotics, but this time I don't want to be taking them as it clearly states in the leaflet not to be used in pregnancy.

I am waiting for my GP to ring me, and am hoping that she might prescribe me Balance Activ to treat this current bout and then to use as a maintenance measure.

Has anyone else had any experience of BV and used BA?

Topaz, what opks are you using? If they had a smiley face on them does that indicate your LH Surge then?

x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are clear blue digital ones so smiley face means lh surge. they were all the supermarked had, will be buying them on line next time but i bought them last month when my regular ovulation cd 14 went to cd 16. my cycle is still settling down from having callum,


----------



## RubyRainbows

EpdTTC said:


> Does anyone else find it interesting that a donor would be reading our thread about at-home insemination with donor sperm?....I'm just saying...

Creeps me out! :growlmad:

I need to start putting an insemination kit together! Not sure where to find urine sample cups & 10 ml syringes?? Not enough time to order online..... I better start looking today!


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby, you can buy the syringes at a pharmacy - they sell them as medicine dropper oral syringes (for babies). as for a specimen cup, clean tupperware will do in a pinch. Not all stores will have in stock so call ahead. I've seen them at a Rite Aid.

Topaz, any chance you already ovulated?


----------



## rosie5637

yeah it is a bit creepy isn't it!

i think pharmacists are the best places to go for insemination materials if you don't have time to do it on line.
i don't know how the postal system works in the US but i ordered my pots and syringes online (ebay) on the monday and they were delivered on the wednesday. worth a try?:shrug:

i've just spoken to my donor and we're good to go this sunday. he's coming round quite late so i can go straight to bed after:happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls -- i will start looking at some pharmacies today!

Rosie that is soo exciting! Anxious to hear how your 1st meeting goes with this new donor!


----------



## LunaBean

He (andrew) probably googled his name and our posts came up. Personally, it creeps me out abit too, but hey, what can you do..its a public forum..he's obviously registered tho, so he could PM admin..which backs up my reasons yet again for us to have our own section on here, the same way Teen Parents etc do. It 'is' different from regular TTC, and we have different issues etc, privacy/safety being one of them. 

Anyways...New Damhán pix and a 10 second vid! (ignore my voice lol)

https://i52.tinypic.com/szg6j6.jpg https://i51.tinypic.com/2jdoqw0.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKQrhq80WGo


----------



## topazicatzbet

soooo cute.


----------



## LunaBean

Also..I personally don't want a man reading how we do our inseminations, its PRIVATE!!! Jeez.


----------



## snagglepat

I don't know guys, I think sperm donors reading and even contributing to this thread _is_ relevant. The title of this thread is 'considering home insemination with donor sperm' and, well, donors have things to consider too. Some of us even use our donor's home to inseminate in.

If the thread was entitled 'users of donor sperm' then it would be fair enough that we wouldn't want donors posting to it, but they might still have an interest in reading about it. After all, if there was a thread for sperm donors I might be quite interested to have a read to learn more about what they go through, what motivates them, and how they reach the decisions they do about whether to donate and in what ways. 

And as for a man reading about how we inseminate - what about those people in heterosexual partnerships who use donor sperm, where the man inseminates his partner? He needs to know the details, and is intimately involved in the process. We actually got some good tips on the insemination process from our sperm donor when we first started out as he'd done it before and we hadn't, so again, I wouldn't want to exclude a donor from a generic thread such as this one for that reason.

We have to remember that this forum is a public space and protect ourselves and each other accordingly. I wouldn't be opposed to an exclusive membership-only space for users of donor sperm at all - I think a private space would really have its merits. This just isn't it. 

I love this thread. I check it almost daily and feel a real sense of community here, but I stumbled across it accidentally because the content is searchable. That's one of the things that is special about it, that it is open to everyone. :)

I hope I haven't offended anyone with what I've written...

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## rosie5637

you do make some good points. 

the only thing is, on some sites, maybe even this one there is a weirdo donor who pretends he's someone else and only joins the sites to defend himself under the guise of someone else. hope that made sense.:growlmad:

i don't have absolute proof of this but it is something that others think to. if a donor signed up as themselves i would have no problem with their input and would welcome it. 

i guess there is no way of making sure that the people who sign up to a site are who they say they are, such is the nature of the internet:shrug: so would a members only section really help?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Em_Maryland said:


> Ruby, you can buy the syringes at a pharmacy - they sell them as medicine dropper oral syringes (for babies). as for a specimen cup, clean tupperware will do in a pinch. Not all stores will have in stock so call ahead. I've seen them at a Rite Aid.
> 
> Topaz, any chance you already ovulated?

havent had a temp shift so dont think so.


----------



## LunaBean

I didnt mean all men and donors in general, I meant that guy who came on here, who some people on here 'know/think' isnt genuine etc. Of course donors input would be welcome, and anyone else who's genuinely considering using a donor etc, I just find it abit creepy that he registered etc, cus he obviously only found the thread after googling his name and that TAB article!


----------



## rosie5637

i agree, it's really creepy. just don't know how to stop it happening:shrug:

i'm guessing that the members only sections would not show up on google etc but he already knows about the site and if he has joined/does join he would have access.


----------



## Sparklypants

I think we just have to look after ourselves and if anyone does come on here asking advice as to finding a donor we have to do our best to look after them and help them in any way we can.

It's such a huge thing we have all done/doing. It's a massive decision in itself, let alone actually going through with it, so the advice and/or guidance of others who maybe have already gone through the whole donor finding experience can help a great deal, I know that it did with me. I certainly knew who to avoid and who had a good reputation.

If all fails Google is my very best friend lol...


----------



## LunaBean

yeah he would have. Still think we need our own sub-section tho, there's even one for pets! It could be called 'Alternative TTC'


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think we are all on the same page, just different ways of wording it...

Of course all are welcome here, male or female, as long as they are here for the right reasons.... If they are legitimately here to learn (or share) about donating or inseminating for genuine reasons...

It's crucial that we speak up & protect each other if there is a safety concern/privacy concern.... but in those cases.... maybe we should PM someone rather than posting it publicly for anyone to read.... Since, as we know, our thread comes up in google searches... which is good & bad. I love that lots of people have found this thread after a google search & have become part of the BnB family as a result!

That being said... i still find lurkers to be a bit creepy.

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## rosie5637

agreed:thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> yeah he would have. Still think we need our own sub-section tho, there's even one for pets! It could be called 'Alternative TTC'

I totally agree with this, I asked admin a while back when they were letting people suggest new parts of the forum but they didn't do it. 
Vivastreet really works by the way.. we are talking to five different men now :lol:


----------



## Sparklypants

Tegans Mama said:


> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> Vivastreet really works by the way.. we are talking to five different men now :lol:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Oxonlass

Ladies.
I am a recipient who has used Andrew Proven Donor. I was always and always will be an AI recipient and Andrew never once pressured me into changing my mind. I have known Andrew for nearly three years now and worked with him as my donor for a year of that. He is extremely professional and knowledgeable about what he does and it is because of this that I have every confidence in him as a donor. Andrew provides you with as much information as possible to assist you when making an informed choice when choosing a donor. As with everything in life, he suits some people and not others. In response to the administrator comments earlier in the thread, I would like to ask that people who post about Andrew Proven Donor do so only if they can evidence their comments with credible and accurate information or that they are doing so because they have used him or know him personally. With donor insemination at such a high profile at the moment it is also worth remembering that these damaging comments and articles not only affect the donor but also the families and biological children of the donor and also us as recipients. I am very happy to discuss my experiences with Andrew and would encourage anyone wishing to do so to call me or text me on 07884233392.
Kind regards
Jane Goldsmid


----------



## Sparklypants

I was wondering when the other one would pop up!

You know what, I am sick of hearing about Andrew and John Murphy to be honest ... Oxon you popped up on Tadpole and now here.

Like I said before, and like what I was told... always Google a donor and his email address.


----------



## StirCrazy

I don't really know anything about this. Is it legal to distribute/donate sperm privately, without a licence?


----------



## Sparklypants

I am sure that I have heard that as long as you are not paying for the actual sample then it's all above board.... As for a licence I don't believe there's any such thing?


----------



## StirCrazy

I only ask because I read this: https://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/sep/13/sperm-donor-fertility-service-trial and it mentioned needing to be licenced.


----------



## StirCrazy

Apparently, under the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act 1990, a licence is needed to "procure"... "or distribute" sperm. Is Andrew (or the others mentioned), licenced?


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Sperm donation is legal providing that no money passes hands other than for reasonable expenses!

I hope Admin are taking note of IP addresses to dispell any concerns about multiple accounts as there have been on other forums!! 

To be honest, for me, this thread is no longer the safe place I felt it originally was, it's become about a person that many people have disclosed worries about and as soon as that happens legal threats are thrown about... why would such a genuine person do that??

I'll still be around girls, but for now at least I'll be taking a back seat as I'm not comfortable with the new additions! :nope:


----------



## Sparklypants

StirCrazy said:


> I only ask because I read this: https://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/sep/13/sperm-donor-fertility-service-trial and it mentioned needing to be licenced.

It seems they were almost running a courier service/clinic and that's why they might have needed to be licenced.

The majority of women find their donors on forums and then have meetings in their homes or a public place before going ahead with anything, and the norm is that you would only pay the donors expenses, you don't pay for the sperm.

This is why it's a massive trust issue for us ladies and why we need to be alert and careful and do the necessary checks on any donor that we might be considering using.


----------



## Sparklypants

DaisyDoodles said:


> Sperm donation is legal providing that no money passes hands other than for reasonable expenses!
> 
> I hope Admin are taking note of IP addresses to dispell any concerns about multiple accounts as there have been on other forums!!
> 
> To be honest, for me, this thread is no longer the safe place I felt it originally was, it's become about a person that many people have disclosed worries about and as soon as that happens legal threats are thrown about... why would such a genuine person do that??
> 
> I'll still be around girls, but for now at least I'll be taking a back seat as I'm not comfortable with the new additions! :nope:

:(


----------



## StirCrazy

DaisyDoodles said:


> I hope Admin are taking note of IP addresses to dispell any concerns about multiple accounts as there have been on other forums!!

Read our rules:
You are permitted a maximum of 1 (one) account, active or inactive
You agree not to provide inaccurate, misleading or false information, or encourage others to do so.
This goes for everyone... so yes, we are "taking note".


----------



## Nimyra

Hope we can get back to cheering one another on... focusing so much on the few creepy donors out there can discourage recipients and good donors alike. Personally I didn't have a problem weeding the good ones from the sketchy. When in doubt, it is okay to ask a donor to provide character references (friends, ex-girlfriends, other recipients). 

Glad to hear VivaStreet is working out for you, Tegan's Mama!


----------



## Sparklypants

Yes gut instinct is a great thing :thumbup:

So you have any photos for your little one we can drool over Em? lol :blush: x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> Hope we can get back to cheering one another on... focusing so much on the few creepy donors out there can discourage recipients and good donors alike. Personally I didn't have a problem weeding the good ones from the sketchy. When in doubt, it is okay to ask a donor to provide character references (friends, ex-girlfriends, other recipients).
> 
> Glad to hear VivaStreet is working out for you, Tegan's Mama!

Agreed! :thumbup: I would hate to lose this thread & the support i get from all you lovely ladies....

Yaayy Tegan's Mama!


----------



## rosie5637

question for you ladies!

i'm thinking it would be good to do a dummy run with my syringes. i got some 10ml ones from ebay. i'm a bit worried though cause the pointy bit at the end looks like it might hurt!:blush:

am thinking of maybe using the 5ml syringe i got with my sons neurofen medicine cause it's blunt at the end. a good idea?

just to add i wouldn't then use it for my sons medicine:sick::haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Em_Maryland said:


> Hope we can get back to cheering one another on... focusing so much on the few creepy donors out there can discourage recipients and good donors alike. Personally I didn't have a problem weeding the good ones from the sketchy. When in doubt, it is okay to ask a donor to provide character references (friends, ex-girlfriends, other recipients).
> 
> Glad to hear VivaStreet is working out for you, Tegan's Mama!

totally agree, you girls are such a support to me. i didnt have any of this support ttc callum and it really does make a difference. 
dont want to loose that.


----------



## topazicatzbet

rosie5637 said:


> question for you ladies!
> 
> i'm thinking it would be good to do a dummy run with my syringes. i got some 10ml ones from ebay. i'm a bit worried though cause the pointy bit at the end looks like it might hurt!:blush:
> 
> am thinking of maybe using the 5ml syringe i got with my sons neurofen medicine cause it's blunt at the end. a good idea?
> 
> just to add i wouldn't then use it for my sons medicine:sick::haha:

the pointy bit will be fine hun, i use one like that, its not going in that far really, but 5 ml might be a bit small


----------



## Sparklypants

I did a dummy run and found that the trick to not stabbing yourself with the syringe is to inseminate with your body flat and then tip yourself up and put the cushion under your bum, legs up the wall kind of thing...


----------



## LunaBean

Mine dont have pointy bits at the end! I ordered a batch that did and didnt like them, incase I stabbed myself lol. I use these ones now... they're blunt at the end! I get them on ebay

Syringes

As for the whole TAB thing, I really dont care anymore. I just wana say be careful ladies, and anyone who wants my facebook can PM me for it, as Id rather talk on there than here for abit, what with all the 'new people' from other sites joining to defend donors.


----------



## Nimyra

I think a 5 ml syringe should be fine, as long as you can get it deep enough. Can you cut the pointy end off if it makes you nervous?


----------



## Tegans Mama

We have millions of syringes that we use to give Tegan medicine :lol: (obviously they are single use only... :rofl: ) We used a normal syringe to conceive Tegan too. 

SC - Its only illegal to sell sperm, its perfectly legal to give it away.


----------



## EpdTTC

I think my syringes had a pointy bit on the end and I never even noticed it.

Ruby-Try pharmacies that sell medical supplies. When I lived in Toledo, I went to pharmacy there that actually sold sterile urine cups and I was able to purchase needle-less syringes there as well. 

I agree Ruby-I'd love it if donors actually came on here and shared their perspective, but it is the fact that someone is lurking and creeping about like a turkey vulture that creeps me out. Not so much for me I guess but certainly for our lovely ladies across the pond where said donor lives. But, I also agree with Em-let's blow off the talk about the creepster and get back to being there for each other in a constructive manner.


----------



## Nimyra

wow, Erin, a lemon! Looking good!


----------



## RubyRainbows

By the way, Luna -- Damhan is such a little cutie! Glad to see he is doing well!


----------



## Sparklypants

Honestly if you are laying flat and know exactly what your lady garden's entrance is you'll be fine!

I made the mistake of trying to put it in when I was already elevated and yes it hurt, so I removed the huge cushion and lay flat and it was fine :)

Do some dummy runs, as lon as you rinse them with hot water afterwards and make sure they are completely dry you'll be fine x


----------



## kns

LunaBean said:


> As for the whole TAB thing, I really dont care anymore. I just wana say be careful ladies, and anyone who wants my facebook can PM me for it, as Id rather talk on there than here for abit, what with all the 'new people' from other sites joining to defend donors.

i defended our donor as i don't think its right to tar them all with the same brush, i am not new and all i have said is when we were searching for an AI donor we had plenty offer NI and a few suspicious one's but you just go with your gut feeling.
i haven't slandered any donor other than the one's who i have dealt with like John Murphy.


----------



## Sparklypants

kns said:


> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> As for the whole TAB thing, I really dont care anymore. I just wana say be careful ladies, and anyone who wants my facebook can PM me for it, as Id rather talk on there than here for abit, what with all the 'new people' from other sites joining to defend donors.
> 
> i defended our donor as i don't think its right to tar them all with the same brush, i am not new and all i have said is when we were searching for an AI donor we had plenty offer NI and a few suspicious one's but you just go with your gut feeling.
> i haven't slandered any donor other than the one's who i have dealt with like John Murphy.Click to expand...

Luna didn't mean you hun.... :hugs:


----------



## kns

i know but maybe she should rephrase people defending donors.
why shouldnt people defende donors, they make it possible for the like of me and my partner to have children.
x


----------



## rosie5637

thanks for all the tips ladies, i'll give my syringes a try tonight!

just hope my donation can go ahead on sunday. the friend who was gonna be with me might have to work now and there is no way i can do it on my own (safety n all that). my donor is coming quite late at night so it's gonna be tricky finding someone else.

i still haven't managed to tell my brothers yet cause they have been too busy to meet up for lunch and i don't really want to announce what i'm doing to the world in my search for a friend to help.


----------



## kezza78

Rosie - i really hope you can work things out, is there no one else you trust enough to be there? x


----------



## LunaBean

kns said:


> i know but maybe she should rephrase people defending donors.
> why shouldnt people defende donors, they make it possible for the like of me and my partner to have children.
> x

I didn't mean you, I mean the people who have joined in the past 2 days _only_ to defend the donors in that article in TAB. They aren't on here to look for advice on donors, they joined soley to keep the argument going, and we were only having a general discussion and giving our own points of view. 

And _I'm_ using donors too, hence me being in this thread.


Anyways... only 12 days till my appointment at hospitasl, eek!! :wacko:

Thanks Ruby, he's getting so chubby!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have a question.. This only really applies to ladies who conceived their baby at home via AI who are in a civil partnership (if there is anyone!!)

How did you stand with the non-birth Mum and the birth certificate? We only found out tonight about needing to be in a CP before conception - and then saw that you *may* need paperwork signed by the donor saying the baby was conceived through AI. 

If you were/are in this situation did you do the paperwork? Did you have a lawyer sign it? Was it a proper legal document or did you draw it up yourselves? Thankyou :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosie -- i think i read (in your journal maybe?) that your ex-husband offered to be there if you needed someone for safety purposes -- maybe you can take him up on the offer?

So i looked at one pharmacy so far -- the only "10 ml syringe" i found is actually a medicine dispenser?? The same thing i give my son medicine with?? Is that what you girls are using? My only concern is that there is always a bit of medicine left in the tip when i use it for my son......... I hate to waste some precious spermies!!

Do you clean it after taking it out of the package, before using it?? And if so -- how do you clean it/sterilize it?

Sorry for the dumb questions! :dohh:


----------



## LunaBean

Nope, its sterile when you open it! If you get some saline from the chemist, you can suck a tinyyyy bit into the syringe and insert it again, but it make the spermies already up there abit watery, so they tend to run out, so you kinda lose more than would be in the tiny bit left in the syringe, so not really worth it IYKWIM? 

Try ebay for your syringes, thats where I get mine, if you want smaller ones! I use 5ml, and they're fine!!


----------



## LunaBean

Girls, I just PMed Stircrazy (admin) to ask if we could have a sub-section, as there's so many of us on here now that questions are getting lost in the threads etc, 'Rainbow Parents' maybe, as we have different questions etc to general TTCers. That way, everyone can post in here, not just same-sex couples TTCing using a donor, but we'd also have our own section, for questions about civil partnerships/LGBT groups etc :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> Girls, I just PMed Stircrazy (admin) to ask if we could have a sub-section, as there's so many of us on here now that questions are getting lost in the threads etc, 'Rainbow Parents' maybe, as we have different questions etc to general TTCers. That way, everyone can post in here, not just same-sex couples TTCing using a donor, but we'd also have our own section, for questions about civil partnerships/LGBT groups etc :)

That would be great, I think we are at a point now as a 'group' where we actually need it! :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Oh and Hayley says she's gonna join.. :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

yayyyeee! I wont let Dee join, cus this is my thing, and she has her dance website, thats just like this one! (cept for dance, not babies obv lol) Plus I always complain about her in my journal :rofl:

Maybe some other people should PM stircrazy too and ask for a section? I dont mean bombard him, lolol. I dont wana hafta make a petition tho, Ive been asking for our own section for about 6 months now!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'll PM him soon. I asked when they were asking for suggestions for new sections and I was totally blanked. I understand they're busy etc, I just think they feel there may be a few issues with people's attitude towards same sex couples raising kids etc - but I do think the section would be very busy because there is no where else that is dedicated to us!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I PM'ed him... :)


----------



## snagglepat

Tegan's Mama, we do have a contract with our known donor but it's one he'd used with a previous recipient. Our solicitor did look it over when we were going through getting PR for DP and she said it was fine. I haven't heard of needing any paperwork to prove conception was through AI for the new birth certificates. Our understanding is that just rocking up to the registry office with your CP certificate and both your sets of ID will be enough. I think that's all our friends who've done that this year have had to do.

If you did want to have a contract with your donor here are some links to things that might help:

https://www.spermdonors.org.uk/sperm-donation-agreement-deed-KD.pdf

https://www.knowndonor.com/contract.php

It won't have a lot of legal weight but it can be helpful to go through with your donor to make sure you've discussed everything and are really on the same page. :)

One of the other forums I use regularly has a dedicated LGBT section and it's very active. I definitely think one would be worthwhile here. It would be much easier than having to scroll through hundreds of posts in one thread to find a reference/link that someone mentioned a while ago like we have to now.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Sparklypants

if anyone wants them I have a couple of 10ml sterile syringes? I know someone that works for the NHS so didn't have to pay for mine :blush:


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

I'm after some advice. I've just bought some IC opk's and was wondering when's the best time of day to do them. I've been using the CB digital (smiley face) opk's in the past but thought i'd give these ago as well. :wacko:


----------



## Tegans Mama

snagglepat said:


> Tegan's Mama, we do have a contract with our known donor but it's one he'd used with a previous recipient. Our solicitor did look it over when we were going through getting PR for DP and she said it was fine. I haven't heard of needing any paperwork to prove conception was through AI for the new birth certificates. Our understanding is that just rocking up to the registry office with your CP certificate and both your sets of ID will be enough. I think that's all our friends who've done that this year have had to do.
> 
> If you did want to have a contract with your donor here are some links to things that might help:
> 
> https://www.spermdonors.org.uk/sperm-donation-agreement-deed-KD.pdf
> 
> https://www.knowndonor.com/contract.php
> 
> It won't have a lot of legal weight but it can be helpful to go through with your donor to make sure you've discussed everything and are really on the same page. :)
> 
> One of the other forums I use regularly has a dedicated LGBT section and it's very active. I definitely think one would be worthwhile here. It would be much easier than having to scroll through hundreds of posts in one thread to find a reference/link that someone mentioned a while ago like we have to now.
> 
> Best wishes to all,
> 
> Gina. x

Thanks for that hun. 

I was looking on the 'other' forum you use a lot yesterday, I spotted you and told OH you also use BnB so was hoping you might be able to help :lol:
Hayley got a bit upset when we read that you might need paperwork to prove baby was conceived through AI, since our donor has agreed to be our donor on the condition that there is absolutely no contact after, and therefore no paperwork etc... 

How if your pregnancy going?x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- i like Tegan's quote in your signature -- too cute! As i read it, i envisioned Tegan having a baby sister named Peyton! Tegan & Peyton would be awesome names for siblings! :thumbup: Lol -- not sure why that popped into my head!

Another TMI question -- how much semen is (on average) usually provided? With frozen sperm it arrived in an itsybitsy little straw thing........ i was shocked it was such a tiny amount!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i get an average 2-3 ml sample from my donor.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Haha RubyRainbows, it was so funny when we asked her that! It was after we'd taken her to meet her new baby cousin Lacey. She fed the baby a bottle of formula and gave her loads of bit cuddles :cloud9: We have our names planned out already and have for about a year now! :lol:

As far as the 'deposit' goes.. I have no idea! We used two donors at the same time last time - both deposits in the same pot mixed together, so no idea how much there was. Plus they drew it up into the syringe for us. They were our best friends - a married gay couple.


----------



## snagglepat

Tegan's mama, the pregnancy is going well, thanks. :) It's flying. I'll be glad when we get just a few more weeks in from a viability perspective, but that's just because I'm paranoid. ;) I'm getting big now and physically I'm slowing down, which feels a bit early, but so be it. I'm getting kicked regularly and all the lovely stuff like heartburn and spd are kicking in. It'll all be worth it - and I've had such an easy ride of it so far that it seems only fair I should suffer somehow...

I didn't know you used that other forum. Do you post there or are you a lurker? I have to admit it's been my biggest source of support over the last, ooh, five or six years since we started on this journey and I've made some great friends through it.

Ruby, our donor usually produces 2-3ml, however our previous donor would sometimes produce as much as 5ml. I think when you use frozen sperm they take a regular donation and split it into several 'doses' so I'm not surprised to hear it was a tiny amount. There would still have been millions in that tiny straw though, and it only takes one...

Gina. x


----------



## kezza78

Hi Gina, glad to hear your pregnancy is going well!! What other forum do you use? Pm me if that's easier x


----------



## snagglepat

Kezza,

PM sent. :)

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-as far as how much semen we got from our donor, I would say that on average it was about 2 cc or ml. Probably about 3-4 times what you get with frozen stuff.


----------



## Goose

Hello

Doing our first at home insemination in a couple weeks. I'm using the ovacue to time it...and possible opk as a back up since this is my first time using the ovacue. I'm ordering an insemination kit, so that part is covered. I'm just really nervous about the TIMING!! I'm praying that we get it right. We've been TTC for 30 months :growlmad: , so hopefully this method will help us conceive our lil' miracle soon....I'd be on :cloud9:!!!!!

I have some questions about all this if you'd be okay with it....Thanks!

So, what did you all use for timing?

Did it work, how many cycles did it take?

How many hours before or after + opk or other O predictor did you inseminate (like - 2, +12, +24, etc)? How many times did you insem per cycle?


How long have you been using the home insemination method?

Do you have big O after or before? Also, I wonder if oral is okay after to help get big O??

Thanks sooooo much!!!! This is such a nervous and confusing time and I'm so glad I found this group! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey goose, i just replied to your other post.

was gonna point you in this direction but you ve already found us. lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Goose said:


> Hello
> 
> Doing our first at home insemination in a couple weeks. I'm using the ovacue to time it...and possible opk as a back up since this is my first time using the ovacue. I'm ordering an insemination kit, so that part is covered. I'm just really nervous about the TIMING!! I'm praying that we get it right. We've been TTC for 30 months :growlmad: , so hopefully this method will help us conceive our lil' miracle soon....I'd be on :cloud9:!!!!!
> 
> I have some questions about all this if you'd be okay with it....Thanks!
> 
> So, what did you all use for timing?
> 
> Did it work, how many cycles did it take?
> 
> How many hours before or after + opk or other O predictor did you inseminate (like - 2, +12, +24, etc)? How many times did you insem per cycle?
> 
> 
> How long have you been using the home insemination method?
> 
> Do you have big O after or before? Also, I wonder if oral is okay after to help get big O??
> 
> Thanks sooooo much!!!! This is such a nervous and confusing time and I'm so glad I found this group! :flower:

Timing wise when we tried for Tegan, it was mostly guesswork on my part (I'm very regular) and I used OPK's to make sure. We'll do the same this time, except since I had Tegan I get a lot of pain when I O. When I got pregnant, we inseminated 48hours before I O'ed, around 24 hours before and then the morning after I got the positive OPK. 

I had an orgasm everytime afterwards, Hayley would insert the goods at the critical point :lol: but unless you partner wants baby juice in their mouth, I would avoid oral. Also, the enzymes in saliva kill sperm.


----------



## Tegans Mama

snagglepat said:


> Tegan's mama, the pregnancy is going well, thanks. :) It's flying. I'll be glad when we get just a few more weeks in from a viability perspective, but that's just because I'm paranoid. ;) I'm getting big now and physically I'm slowing down, which feels a bit early, but so be it. I'm getting kicked regularly and all the lovely stuff like heartburn and spd are kicking in. It'll all be worth it - and I've had such an easy ride of it so far that it seems only fair I should suffer somehow...
> 
> I didn't know you used that other forum. Do you post there or are you a lurker? I have to admit it's been my biggest source of support over the last, ooh, five or six years since we started on this journey and I've made some great friends through it.
> 
> Ruby, our donor usually produces 2-3ml, however our previous donor would sometimes produce as much as 5ml. I think when you use frozen sperm they take a regular donation and split it into several 'doses' so I'm not surprised to hear it was a tiny amount. There would still have been millions in that tiny straw though, and it only takes one...
> 
> Gina. x

Glad your pregnancy is going well hun, I would welcome slowing down and heartburn now, we've waited over a year to start ttc, although I am sure I'll regret saying that once I'm pregnant :lol: 

We joined last night. We were having a good browse trying to find out how we'd stand without the paperwork xx


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, Goose! Try to relax -- it may take a few cycles, but hopefully you'll get your BFP soon.

So, what did you all use for timing?
- temping, tracking cervical mucus, and the ovwatch

Did it work, how many cycles did it take?
-yes, bfp on second cycle trying with a sperm donor

How many hours before or after + opk or other O predictor did you inseminate (like - 2, +12, +24, etc)? How many times did you insem per cycle?
-- I wasn't a huge fan of opks because sometimes I wouldn't get clear positive
readings. I inseminated 2 days prior to ovulation and day before or day of ovulation (as predicted by other methods)

How long have you been using the home insemination method?
I got pregnant on my second cycle using a donor. This was after about 9 months trying with my husband who in turned out was infertile.

Do you have big O after or before? Also, I wonder if oral is okay after to help get big O??
Sometimes I O'd after inseminating. Other times, I just inseminated and skipped the O.

Good luck!


----------



## Goose

Lea~ Thanks. I didn't think about it like that. I figured it would be deep inside enough that it wouldn't. Yea...I don't think my hubby would like that...gross! lol.

Em~ I know, your right I need to stay relaxed. We've just spent so much $ already over the last 2-1/2 years. IVF,IUI,VR,VC......yikes! And now it's like $1k/mo. Oh well...I gotta keep my cool and think happy thoughts (o: Thanks.


----------



## LunaBean

Snagglepat, I use the other forum too, have saw ur posts a few times! I have a different username on there tho, and mostly lurk!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Goose! Welcome!

Here are my answers:

So, what did you all use for timing?

OPKs, Tracking cervical mucus, 

Did it work, how many cycles did it take?

Yes! I am almost 15 weeks pregnant! I did two at home cycles with no luck. Then I did a clomid + IUI cycle and got pregnant but miscarried. Did a second Clomid + IUI cycle and got pregnant again, but miscarried again. I took a couple months off from trying and I planned to do another Clomid + IUI cycle in July, but just for shits and giggles, at the last minute, I casually decided to do another at-home cycle in June. My attitude was well it can't hurt and I was planning IUI the next month anyway, so I was just relaxed about it and BINGO! It worked! So really, I got pregnant with my third at home insemination.

How many hours before or after + opk or other O predictor did you inseminate (like - 2, +12, +24, etc)? How many times did you insem per cycle?

The cycle that I got pregnant I inseminated myself about one hour after +OPK (got a +OPK about 9pm and inseminated about 10pm) and then the next afternoon, about 16 hours after +OPK (around 1:30pm) my partner did the insemination. I think that I ovulated around 5:30pm that day.


How long have you been using the home insemination method?

November 2009-home insemination
December 2009-home insemination
January 2010-IUI (pregnant but miscarried)
March 2010-IUI (pregnant but miscarried)
June 2010-home insemination-almost 15 wks pregnant


Do you have big O after or before? Also, I wonder if oral is okay after to help get big O??

The first two home insemination cycles I O'd before inseminations. The cycle that I got pregnant, I O'd after both inseminations. I put in an Instead cup after I inseminated so that I wouldn't lose any during my big O. Both times I brought myself to O as I was concerned that if I had partner sex that I'd risk losing more of the goods. 

Good luck! I will say this-I was living in a stressful environment (with my ex) and I moved at the end of May 2010. I was much less stressed and had a carefree attitude about trying at home in June 2010. I got pregnant about four weeks after I moved. I can't help but think that stress played a role in my previous attempts and miscarriages. If you look back through the threads, I think you will find a post of mine where I was undecided about even trying the month that I got pregnant. It was very last minute. I did an OPK for the heck of it and it was positive...and my womanly urges got the best of me and I called up my donor. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## Goose

EpdTTC~ Thank you so much! I love hearing all of these wonderful stories and helpful tips. It really helps so much. I agree, relaxed is the way to go my friend...It's probably what did the trick for you (o: Congratulations!! (o: I'm getting so excited!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Goose :hi: & welcome! Are you using frozen sperm from a sperm bank? We had 3 attempts with frozen sperm & no luck......... 

This month we are hoping to meet up with a donor we met online.... and attempt with fresh sperm.......

Have you considered this option? Frozen sperm is so expensive! After spending a couple thousand dollars, we decided to try this instead........

Haven't actually done it yet, so have to see what i think after we meet the donor & inseminate!

Best of luck tho! Glad you found us!! :hug:


----------



## LunaBean

EpdTTC said:


> If you look back through the threads, I think you will find a post of mine where I was undecided about even trying the month that I got pregnant. It was very last minute. I did an OPK for the heck of it and it was positive...and my womanly urges got the best of me and I called up my donor. Best decision I ever made!

Lol..I did that the last cycle I got pregnant..I just hapened to poas and the opk was almost positive, text the donor who happened to be at a conference in the hotel 10 minutes from my house...he was at my door with 'the goods' about 30 minutes later, and 2 week later I was pregnant! Oh..and my OH knew nothing about it, until I showed her the positive test, lmao :rofl: I did miscarry that baby too, but my HCG rose the highest that time and I stayed pregnant longest. 

Maybe by the 30th attempt I'll get a baby at the end of it!!


----------



## Sparklypants

LunaBean said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Maybe by the 30th attempt I'll get a baby at the end of it!!
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...


----------



## LunaBean

Thought you girls might like to see this wee video I made (under duress from Megg and Patch lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT7P91T5KBE


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna -- that was a cute video! Love your accent!!


----------



## LunaBean

hehe, thanks!


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

A bit behind on this but thought I'd add our experience to the mix. :)

*So, what did you all use for timing?*

When we were trying with my partner, opks and cervical mucus. Opks don't work with me (PCOS makes them positive for at least 7 days) so we relied solely on mucus.

*Did it work, how many cycles did it take?*

Yes. We tried 12 cycles with my partner and got one BFP that ended in miscarriage. With me we got pregnant on the 6th cycle of trying, but only the third once we'd got me regularly ovulating - that was for our daughter who is three in a few weeks. This time we tried once before my meds had kicked in so I wasn't ovulating, but we thought I might be at the time. We got a BFP the first time we tried once I was ovulating.

*How many hours before or after + opk or other O predictor did you inseminate (like - 2, +12, +24, etc)? How many times did you insem per cycle?*

Didn't use them, so can't help, but by following mucus patterns for a few months we conceived with me the first time when we inseminated the day before and the day of ovulation (but it was a few hours beforehand). This last time it was the first day I had good fertile mucus but it was actually a good three or more days before ovulation. It still worked though!

*How long have you been using the home insemination method?*

Ha! We started in Nov 03 with my partner and eventually got me pregnant in Jan 07. 18 cycles in all first time. It took two this time. :)
*
Do you have big O after or before? Also, I wonder if oral is okay after to help get big O?*

The leakage issue would definitely put us off using oral! I didn't O the time I got pregnant with our daughter, but I did this time after we'd inserted the sperm but before we removed the syringe.

I hope that helps!

:)

Gina.


----------



## EpdTTC

Cute video Luna-Your dog is very talented! :)


----------



## Goose

Ruby~ We're waiting to find out about his SA to see how we'll move forward. Fresh wouldn't be an option for us though. I wish it was since the alternative is sooo expensive. Although, if we were to do IUI at the Dr., it would be even more expensive, so this seems like a decent alternative kwim.


----------



## Goose

Gina~ love that you did a home birth! That's the hope this time for me as well. Gotta get preggers first though, lol! My others were hospital births, no fun atall. Congrats to you!! (o: I hope this birth goes good at home as well for you.

Sorry if I offended anyone about the oral, just seemed like the obvious for us. Guess I figured the goods would be so deep inside, it wouldn't matter....oops.


----------



## Goose

Gina~ love that you did a home birth! That's the hope this time for me as well. Gotta get preggers first though, lol! My others were hospital births, no fun atall. Congrats to you!! (o: I hope this birth goes good at home as well for you.

Sorry if I offended anyone about the oral, just seemed like the obvious for us. Guess I figured the goods would be so deep inside, it wouldn't matter....oops.


----------



## Goose

Gina~ That's so fab that you've had a successful home birth! That's our hope for our next birth..the other ones were hospital births...no fun atall. Good luck with your upcoming home birth (o:

I hope I haven't offended anybody about the oral O...it just seemed like the obvious choice for us. Guess I figured the goods would be so deep inside that it wouldn't be a problem...oops.


----------



## Goose

OOPS...sorry! My post didn't show up for a long while, so I tried to re-write it. Then when I posted the new one, the old one shows up twice! Geesh....I feel like a dummy. Sorry about the multi-post...I'm new to this forum and couldn't figure out how to delete.


----------



## Sparklypants

I don't think you can delete :haha: you can just edit?

I wouldn't worry about it :winkwink:

But yes, oral would be a big no as you always get some leakage... although there are ways to try and stop that x


----------



## Goose

Do any of you use softcups to help with leakage? I've used them before and they worked great ... zero leakage! (o:


----------



## Sparklypants

I think some of the girls have? I just used to leave the syringe in for 45 mins whilst I was elevated... hardly any leakage at all x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used them to concieve callum and using them again this time round.


----------



## Goose

topazicatzbet said:


> i used them to concieve callum and using them again this time round.

How long did you wait to put the cup in? How long did you leave it in? 

Did any of you use the catheter with the syringe? Seems like I hear more about leakage without the cath?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i insert the cup straight away, and i dont lay down then. its best to be sat with the cup as it dips the cervix into it.

i leave it in for about 5-8 hours


----------



## LunaBean

Goose said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i used them to concieve callum and using them again this time round.
> 
> How long did you wait to put the cup in? How long did you leave it in?
> 
> Did any of you use the catheter with the syringe? Seems like I hear more about leakage without the cath?Click to expand...

You aren't really advised to use the catheter without a doctor showing you how to do it, as you can damage your cervix if you do it wrong, also you can get an infection, as normally only the sperm swim through the cervix, but if you use the catheter, everything goes up there! It also can give quite bad cramps too!

The softcups are a good idea, I didn't like them! (tho I did get pregnant the month I used them lol)

Well....I wasn't gona try this month since Id be in the 2ww over my birthday...but now Ive just text the donor to see if he's free tonight or tomro :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok so i havent ovulated this month for some reason, never missed before. 
so i was concidering giving soy a go next month anyone take it. im sure someone mentioned it before.


----------



## Goose

I just read an article about how aspirin can help with uterine lining and ovulation.

https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/aspirin.html

Also, another article that has some interesting info about taking robitussin or mucinex to increase CM....yikes! I won't take it now that I've read this. I take FertileCM, works great! 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/guaifenesin.html

I am under a doctor's care, I'm taking clomid and the kit I'm purchasing contains the catheter, syringe and cup with complete instructions. I won't be going into the cervix, really you need a speculum and light in order to do that and I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it. But, yes, if you were to do a real "ICI" it could cause infection, injury, etc. and it really doesn't increase your odds over a vaginal insemination.


----------



## LunaBean

I take it..CD3-7 :D


----------



## LunaBean

Asprin does help too..so does evening primrose oil if you want more ewcm!! :)


----------



## EpdTTC

I used soft cups this last cycle when I got pregnant. Put it in about 20 minutes after insemination. When I did the insem myself, I just used a syringe but when my partner did it she used the speculum and the catheter. We did not put the catheter through the cervix though, just used it to get as close as possible.


----------



## Goose

EpdTTC said:


> I used soft cups this last cycle when I got pregnant. Put it in about 20 minutes after insemination. When I did the insem myself, I just used a syringe but when my partner did it she used the speculum and the catheter. We did not put the catheter through the cervix though, just used it to get as close as possible.

That's what we're thinking. The catheter will get a little closer. :thumbup:

I was thinking I should wait 20-30 min to put the cup in as well. Figured I'd lay with my hips up for a bit, then put the cup in.


----------



## Sparklypants

I really cannot see the point of a catheter? My syringe was right on my cervix when I inseminated!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sparklypants said:


> I really cannot see the point of a catheter? My syringe was right on my cervix when I inseminated!

im with you on that one


----------



## Tegans Mama

topazicatzbet said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> I really cannot see the point of a catheter? My syringe was right on my cervix when I inseminated!
> 
> im with you on that oneClick to expand...

And me! As long as you keep yourself elevated long enough leakage should be minimal anyway.


----------



## Goose

Well, it comes with the kit, so I'm guessing it's what my doc wants me to use. Guess it's up to the individual, can't hurt right :shrug:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Of course not!

Also, try to remember that different ways of being elevated work for different people. I have a retroverted uterus and found if I laid on my back elevated I leaked anyway, so I spent 30 minutes on my knees with my head on a pillow :rofl:


----------



## Goose

Tegans Mama said:


> Of course not!
> 
> Also, try to remember that different ways of being elevated work for different people. I have a retroverted uterus and found if I laid on my back elevated I leaked anyway, so I spent 30 minutes on my knees with my head on a pillow :rofl:

Hmmm...I also have a retroverted uterus. It never crossed my mind that it could affect conception in any way. I may have to try that. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Sparklypants

Tegans Mama said:


> Of course not!
> 
> Also, try to remember that different ways of being elevated work for different people. I have a retroverted uterus and found if I laid on my back elevated I leaked anyway, so I spent 30 minutes on my knees with my head on a pillow :rofl:

The image I have in my mind.... :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Goose said:


> Well, it comes with the kit, so I'm guessing it's what my doc wants me to use. Guess it's up to the individual, can't hurt right :shrug:

I figured you'd lose more in the catheter tube than you would the syringe tho, as some will stay behind in the tube? :shrug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> Goose said:
> 
> 
> Well, it comes with the kit, so I'm guessing it's what my doc wants me to use. Guess it's up to the individual, can't hurt right :shrug:
> 
> I figured you'd lose more in the catheter tube than you would the syringe tho, as some will stay behind in the tube? :shrug:Click to expand...

yeah i think that would def be the case


----------



## LunaBean

It depends how much of a 'sample' you get..I've had between 0.5ml to 4ml!


----------



## Sparklypants

If I ever do this again I will just go for the syringe option I think... I usually have between 5-9ml from my donor.


----------



## Goose

You can use preseed to ensure you leave no wasted sperm, this works with the syringe alone or the cath and syringe, so no worries. 

I've been giving purchasing a speculum some thought. It would be nice to use to check CP and CM and visualize placement of the syringe/cath. Those that have used one, where did you purchase it? I found some on Amazon, but I'm looking for those that are not pre-lubricated since I'll want to use preseed for that.


----------



## LunaBean

9ml?! Ive never heard of anyone getting that much!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sparklypants said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Of course not!
> 
> Also, try to remember that different ways of being elevated work for different people. I have a retroverted uterus and found if I laid on my back elevated I leaked anyway, so I spent 30 minutes on my knees with my head on a pillow :rofl:
> 
> The image I have in my mind.... :haha:Click to expand...

It wasn't pretty!!! :haha: In fact it was GROSS. :lol:


----------



## Sparklypants

LunaBean said:


> 9ml?! Ive never heard of anyone getting that much!

That was on my first donation (I had three that month altogether)... The other times were approx 7ml and then 5ml.


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey, im lucky if i get 3 ml

no wonder you got pg first time there must have been a zillion sperm. lol


----------



## Sparklypants

Lol is it a lot then?! On the last donation when it was 5mll I thought 'that's not much' ....

Mind you, it's not as if I go about measuring sperm lol


----------



## LunaBean

My donor once missed the pot abit and left me with 0.5ml..I still got pregnant :rofl: It really does only take the one!


----------



## Goose

The normal range for semen volume is 2-6 mL. 9 is A LOT!! (O:


----------



## Sparklypants

LunaBean said:


> My donor once missed the pot abit and left me with 0.5ml..I still got pregnant :rofl: It really does only take the one!

Another nice image there :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Sparklypants

Goose said:


> The normal range for semen volume is 2-6 mL. 9 is A LOT!! (O:

Maybe that's why he's so sought after :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Well my donor is out of town until Thursday and I just had a positive opk, no baby this month!


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh that's a shame :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no, i thought i was gonna have the same problem this month but it was worse with me not ovulating.


----------



## Nimyra

Goose said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i used them to concieve callum and using them again this time round.
> 
> How long did you wait to put the cup in? How long did you leave it in?
> 
> Did any of you use the catheter with the syringe? Seems like I hear more about leakage without the cath?Click to expand...

Goose, I'm not sure what you mean by catheter -- I used a cervical cap with stem (so the sperm went up the stem - using a syringe - then filled the cap around the cervix and was kept there. I used this for some inseminations, and others I just put sperm in the softcup and inserted that. The cap and stem was a bit pricey, but I felt very confident about those inseminations. :)


----------



## Goose

Em_Maryland said:


> Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i used them to concieve callum and using them again this time round.
> 
> How long did you wait to put the cup in? How long did you leave it in?
> 
> Did any of you use the catheter with the syringe? Seems like I hear more about leakage without the cath?Click to expand...
> 
> Goose, I'm not sure what you mean by catheter -- I used a cervical cap with stem (so the sperm went up the stem - using a syringe - then filled the cap around the cervix and was kept there. I used this for some inseminations, and others I just put sperm in the softcup and inserted that. The cap and stem was a bit pricey, but I felt very confident about those inseminations. :)Click to expand...

Oh okay, I know what you're talking about..I've seen those. Good to know they work. The catheter is the tube you attach to the syringe.


----------



## RubyRainbows

After a trip to 4 different pharmacies, i have officially decided the only way to obtain urine specimen cups (AKA "pots") must be online......

I have also realized that you ALWAYS bump into people you know when you are desperately hoping not to! 

A guy i graduated high school with, literally popped up 3X while i was searching for supplies -- the first time i was gazing at condoms/dental dams/and lubrication! :blush: He even said "whatcha buying?" Luckily i was only holding a medicine syringe! 

I ended up buying disposable plastic kid's sippy cups -- it was the closest thing i could find to a specimen cup! :shrug: Do you think the donor will think that's rediculous??

Hopefully one month is all it will take (wishful thinking) but if not, i'm definitely going to buy specimen cups, syringes, & instead cups online!!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Just ask your doctor for some urine sample pots. That's what we do


----------



## snagglepat

Yep, same here. A trip to the doctor and a request for a pot at reception was all it took when we were caught out one time. After all, if a doctor has told you he needs a sample then the receptionist won't know and is highly unlikely to question you! :)

We used a well washed yogurt pot one time as well.

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Most things will do,as long as they aren't too deep that you cant get the syringe in!!


----------



## ellie27

We actually found it much easier doing it in a non-spermicide condom and syringing it out of that - cups/glasses/pots etc - I found too much was wasted on the sides of it.

And less than 1ml is more than enough - worked both times for us!!:flower:


----------



## Zuzana

I am so glad I found you, girls. I joined some time ago and was trying to catch up with the thread, but it's so long... It would be much better, if we got our section, so that we can have different threads for different things. I will write to the admin, as well about this.
I have a lot of questions, some of which you might be able to help me with, some of which probably not :) But I am glad we can talk on here and gain knowledge from the experienced ones (thanks for that!)! There is so much great information on here!
xxx
Zuzana

Oh and congrats to those, who are pregnant and good luck for the coming months and years! And also good luck to those ttc! :)


----------



## Zuzana

email to the admins sent! ;)


----------



## Tegans Mama

I got a message from SC saying a gay and lesbian section was MAYBE in the works - they had it on their list and are going to talk about it. Fingers crossed :D


----------



## Zuzana

woohooo! fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies:hi: hope you are all well.

i agree we need our own section. the only thing is, not all the people who are using donors are gay so where do we fit? :shrug:

afm i recieved my first donation on sunday so am in the 2ww! hope the time goes really quickly. i don't want to get my hopes up too much but according to my chart i timed it perfectly, ovulating on the day of insemination:happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

rosie5637 said:


> hi ladies:hi: hope you are all well.
> 
> i agree we need our own section. the only thing is, not all the people who are using donors are gay so where do we fit? :shrug:
> 
> afm i recieved my first donation on sunday so am in the 2ww! hope the time goes really quickly. i don't want to get my hopes up too much but according to my chart i timed it perfectly, ovulating on the day of insemination:happydance:

There's a section called Long Term TTC or assisted conception... The section this thread is in I think.. :lol: I think that's where people who need 'assistance' should go.. :shrug: I'm not sure they can make a section for everybody. :(


----------



## rosie5637

there are so many aspects to sperm donation though. if it had it's own section it would be much more useful. the threads wouldn't get stupidly long or get lost.
if the majority left for a section solely for the rainbows mummies then the few of us that are left would be left out. 
private sperm donation isn't the same as assisted conception iyswim. the only people i've felt i could truely identify with and who are, in the main, going through the same proccess as me are the people on this thread.


----------



## Sparklypants

rosie5637 said:


> there are so many aspects to sperm donation though. if it had it's own section it would be much more useful. the threads wouldn't get stupidly long or get lost.
> if the majority left for a section solely for the rainbows mummies then the few of us that are left would be left out.
> private sperm donation isn't the same as assisted conception iyswim. the only people i've felt i could truely identify with and who are, in the main, going through the same proccess as me are the people on this thread.

I must say I agree with Rosie.... I am straight, so a new section for the gay ladies wouldn't be the section for me...

I think that we should have our own section, a sub forum for donations perhaps.


----------



## snagglepat

For the record, I'm not straight and I think, here at least, we've made a little community for people who use private sperm donation. Sexuality doesn't play a part in it here. Other forums have divided it up into LGBT sections/donated gamete sections and that works too if there's a sufficient volume of users to keep each space vibrant and active. I'm not sure that there are enough of us for that here. Use of known donors, with all that entails is the thing we all have in common and what we need support with. I'd vote for that for now. There's nothing to stop a thread forming within that section for rainbow mummies if we want to start one, but I agree that the new section, here on B&B, should be for those of us using known donors.

Just my 2p worth. :)

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

snagglepat said:


> For the record, I'm not straight and I think, here at least, we've made a little community for people who use private sperm donation. Sexuality doesn't play a part in it here. Other forums have divided it up into LGBT sections/donated gamete sections and that works too if there's a sufficient volume of users to keep each space vibrant and active. I'm not sure that there are enough of us for that here. Use of known donors, with all that entails is the thing we all have in common and what we need support with. I'd vote for that for now. There's nothing to stop a thread forming within that section for rainbow mummies if we want to start one, but I agree that the new section, here on B&B, should be for those of us using known donors.
> 
> Just my 2p worth. :)
> 
> Gina. x

I was only quoting what SC said to me :flower: but I agree, without all the straight ladies this thread wouldn't be the same. Not sure if we will get a section for people using known donors though, since then they would have to make sections for IVF, ICSI, IUI etc etc... Might get a bit out of hand. 

The rainbow families area would be gladly received by me though :) There are issues we face as gay parents that straight people simply don't.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think an LGBTA section on here would be awesome! I will PM them too about it! I still think this thread, or any donor-related threads, should still be in this section though (assisted conception). Using a donor is an alternative option for gay couples, single moms, & straight couples for many reasons. By the thread staying in this section its accessible to everyone.

Personally, i don't mind that the thread is so long.... There are is so much contained within (advice, pointers, links, suggestions, etc)..... i would hate for all this useful information to get buried & lost!!!!

I love that we have our own little "community" here! :hug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosie -- how did the 1st donation go?? Congrats on the perfect timing!!!! :thumbup:

:wave: Hi Zuzana!


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> I think an LGBTA section on here would be awesome! I will PM them too about it! I still think this thread, or any donor-related threads, should still be in this section though (assisted conception). Using a donor is an alternative option for gay couples, single moms, & straight couples for many reasons. By the thread staying in this section its accessible to everyone.
> 
> Personally, i don't mind that the thread is so long.... There are is so much contained within (advice, pointers, links, suggestions, etc)..... i would hate for all this useful information to get buried & lost!!!!
> 
> I love that we have our own little "community" here! :hug:

I also think the thread should stay in this section, and then everyone is included!! There does seem to be a nice community feel here :flower: Argh we're moving house in four days, and Tegan has the worst chest infection ever... She's on antibiotics but isn't getting any better :(


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Zuzana!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Zuzana said:


> I am so glad I found you, girls. I joined some time ago and was trying to catch up with the thread, but it's so long... It would be much better, if we got our section, so that we can have different threads for different things. I will write to the admin, as well about this.
> I have a lot of questions, some of which you might be able to help me with, some of which probably not :) But I am glad we can talk on here and gain knowledge from the experienced ones (thanks for that!)! There is so much great information on here!
> xxx
> Zuzana
> 
> Oh and congrats to those, who are pregnant and good luck for the coming months and years! And also good luck to those ttc! :)

Hello! :D :wave:


----------



## Nimyra

I agree that the thread belongs here. What matters though is that we are an active community. I'd like if we had a home insemination/ known donor sticky thread with answers to frequently asked questions (in addition to this thread). - the first post could be a list of questions and successive posts could be answers from different people.

For the record, I'm queer-identified, but married in a heterosexual relationship. Go figure I'd end up needing a donor anyway!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> I agree that the thread belongs here. What matters though is that we are an active community. I'd like if we had a home insemination/ known donor sticky thread with answers to frequently asked questions (in addition to this thread). - the first post could be a list of questions and successive posts could be answers from different people.
> 
> For the record, I'm queer-identified, but married in a heterosexual relationship. Go figure I'd end up needing a donor anyway!

:dohh: How ironic!!

I LOVE your idea of a sticky thread with FAQs!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ethical question: Would it be wrong to use two different donors in the same month?? Has anyone else done this?

I have plans to meet one potential donor in a few days & now another donor got back in touch with me & stated that he has gotten his blood work back & is ready to proceed....

Part of me is like... hell yeah... two chances is better than one........ plus we're already driving an hour to the hotel, why not stay two nights instead of one??

We are signing an agreement that there will be no future involvement, although i said i would be willing to send pictures.........

But then we wouldn't know which guy fathered the baby, if pregnancy is achieved...... Plus the baby wont know which guy is the biological father.......

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Nimyra

well, Lizzie uses multiple donors every month. I probably wouldn't personally because i'd want to know which donor was the biological father and i'd probably feel compelled to tell the donors I was using two of them (which most donors aren't keen on). If those things don't bother you though, I say go for it.


----------



## LunaBean

Ruby I've sometimes used a few donors a month (3 at one point lol), but they all knew about each other, and were all agreed that there would be no contact with the baby afterwards. I did think 'What if I want to know who he dad is further down the line), but I figured, people who have 2/3 one night stands and end up pregnant don't know, so at least I'm doing it ethically! (although some people have a problem with it, but it's my personal choice)

I ended up using 3 because each donor could only travel to our house once per cycle, so it was either use one donor and have one donatation a month and probaly take 3 years to get pregnant, or use 3 and have 3 donations! I did get pregnant each time I used more than one (but also months I only used one). Us donor users do have a disadvantage, as most of us can only have one try per cycle, where-as most people BD everyday leading up to ovulation! Figured Id up the odds abit!

As for getting a new section, I think this thread is fine where it is in assisted conception so everyone can use it, but I do still feel we need a gay parenting/ttc etc part, because we do have different issues/problems than heterosexual people/couples, not just regarding parenting, but things in general, so it would be nice to have our own bit, like the teen parents etc! I was actually surprised there wasn't one already when I joined the site, since most other sites have one, even if there aren't many people using it!


----------



## snagglepat

Interesting dilema Rosie! It's got to be down to you at the end of the day. I'm with Em though, personally I'd want to know who the donor of my baby was, partly for myself but mostly for the future child. For us, the primary reason for using a known donor was so that our child(ren) would know about their biological heritage and not have any questions growing up. Obviously, this wouldn't work if you had to say it might be him or him - unless they were very obviously different, like two different racial backgrounds so that you'd know when your baby was born whose sperm had won the race.

But that's just us. If this isn't so important to you then it might well improve your chances. Having to email sets of photos to two different maybe donor-dads might get tricky long term though...

Tough call. Sorry, I have no useful answer for you. You could alternatively switch month by month who you used, then you get the benefit of two different donors whilst still knowing which it was when you get that BFP.

Good luck!

Gina. x

Em - I'm loving the irony of your situation too. And I love it when outside appearances get blown out the water. I'm very strongly bi-identified, but in a monogamous partnership with a lesbian. To the outside world we're a happy little lesbian family but I do enjoy getting to out myself as something other than L every now and again. :)


----------



## Sparklypants

RubyRainbows said:


> Ethical question: Would it be wrong to use two different donors in the same month?? Has anyone else done this?
> 
> I have plans to meet one potential donor in a few days & now another donor got back in touch with me & stated that he has gotten his blood work back & is ready to proceed....
> 
> Part of me is like... hell yeah... two chances is better than one........ plus we're already driving an hour to the hotel, why not stay two nights instead of one??
> 
> We are signing an agreement that there will be no future involvement, although i said i would be willing to send pictures.........
> 
> But then we wouldn't know which guy fathered the baby, if pregnancy is achieved...... Plus the baby wont know which guy is the biological father.......
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


I was offered the opportunity to do this, but after speaking to my family about it, it really isn't a great idea.

I think this situation is going to be hard enough as it is... explaining who their father is and how they were created.... but to say it could be one of two men would just be heartbreaking for that child I think.

I really wouldn't do it.... :nope:

If you are having trouble choosing which donor to use on a permanent basis then I would absolutely go for my gut instinct everytime.

x


----------



## rosie5637

RubyRainbows said:


> Rosie -- how did the 1st donation go?? Congrats on the perfect timing!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :wave: Hi Zuzana!

it went as well as it could i think. i was worried beforehand cause my mate who said he'd be with me for safety let me down. i had to go and ask my neighbours!:wacko: they were brill though.

my donor was really lovely and better looking in real life!:thumbup:

it was awkward but i expected that.

the actual insemination was easy but i felt a bit queasy tbh:blush: hope it works so i don't have to do it again[-o&lt;


i'm not sure what i would do in your position re two donors. 
it would be so tempting to use both but i think i'd want to know for sure who the father was.

my donor can't do october and i was thinking of using someone else as a one off for that month but i'm stil not sure. i wouldn't have the problem of not knowing which donor was successful but i almost feel like i would be being a little disloyal to my donor. 

it's a tough one:shrug:
:flower:


----------



## Sparklypants

So glad it went well for you Rosie. 

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ! x x


----------



## snagglepat

Glad it went well Rosie. The ickiness factor does get easier to stomach after a little bit, but hopefully you won't have to find that out. :)

I know how you feel about loyalty to your donor. We chose our donor for lots of reasons, including his personality, so although we don't have much of a 'relationship' at all it was still important for us to be able to hold him in some kind of special regard. He was going to father our kids after all. 

How are you feeling Sparkly? Any symptoms kicking in yet? 

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

After you've been using your donor awhile you will feel loyalty to him, I only use my back-up if my original one isn't available now, because our main one is just so nice! But I've none this month, boo!


----------



## Nimyra

Hey, guess what?! Lizzie and Erin have the same birthday!


----------



## Zuzana

Thank you for all your warm welcomes!:hugs: I am still trying to catch up with the thread. Have been reading late into the night lately, lol lol:dohh: I still have 2/3 of the thread to go, lol. There is so much valuable advice on here! I know I already said that, but it's really great to be able to read all this. Helps a lot! So thanks again for that:flower:
xxx
Zuzana


----------



## topazicatzbet

i concidered using 2 donors when ttc callum and in the end i decieded to stick to 1, if i used 2 i would be doing it for me, to get a bfp quicker but then i thought about the baby and that in time s/he might want to know its father so it was only fair to stick with the one donor a month. 

as it is i have a great relationship with my donor now and will take callum to see him every so often so he will have a relationship with him . 

i think you have to think if your child turns round to you in years to come and wants to know its father, would you be happy saying you dont know who it is. 

i think its a pesonal choice really. and you should go with what your gut tells you.


----------



## LunaBean

Em_Maryland said:


> Hey, guess what?! Lizzie and Erin have the same birthday!

Really!! Cool! We'll have a joint party! :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Very cool re: our birthdays Lizzie! Two fabulous libras! Except I'll be 35 and you are still in your 20's! Whah!

Loving the new avatar pic Em! So so cute. She is such a doll!


----------



## LunaBean

I'll be 26 :( lol


----------



## Sparklypants

Don't knock being 26... I did the big 30 this year! lol

Gina I have had symptoms since only 1dpo lol.... My boobs still feel like they have been stamped on :blush: I am still getting mild pelvic pains and the past couple of days have felt a bit sicky and very tired. I was hoping to miss the sickness and tired part, but it looks like it's caught up with me anyway!

Em your new profile pic is gorgeous! She is so beautiful :) x x


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks! She is napping like a champ as we speak. I'll take this opportunity to offer a short update on us:
We have sorted out our breastfeeding issues and Maya's gaining lots of weight! Sadly, she is still jaundiced at 8 weeks (sigh) which means more heel pricks in her future. The doctor isn't too worried, but we're keeping an eye on things. Hopefully its just "breastfeeding jaundice" and not a liver issue. 

We've made friends with lots of other moms and babies and I'm throwing a baby halloween party! 

I requested a username change, but it's still me here.


----------



## EpdTTC

So fun Em! I look forward to that kind of stuff. Was it easy making new mom friends? None of my friends have kids or if they do, their kids are adolescents or grown ups and I think I will want some mom friends with little kids to learn and share with.

I had an OB appt today. We heard the heart beat and it sounded like it should. uterus felt like it was where it should be and blood pressure was good, but I was disappointed because I didn't get a scan and will not get another at my next appointment either. My next scan is Nov 10th, more than 8 weeks since my last one. It is hard for me to wait and to not worry and be paranoid. I will be 21 wks 3 days at my next scan and won't find out the gender until then. I am strongly considering being a brat and getting a private gender scan at a place about 45-50 minutes from my house that will do them at 17-18 weeks. Aside from wanting to know the gender, I just want to see that baby is alive and well in there.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em, sorry to hear baby Maya is still jaundice! Hopefully everything turns out fine! Glad to hear the doc doesn't think it's too concerning! That's good! A baby Halloween party sounds like so much fun! What is Maya's costume going to be??

Erin -- so glad to hear the appnt went wonderfully! I would def go for the private scan! I paid to have one done around 28 weeks i think. I already knew the gender at that point -- but i just wanted to keep checking on him! I also had ordered a doppler online (rented one) & would listen to his heartbeat everyday at home!!! I was very paranoid! Have any names picked out yet??


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for all the responses to my question, girls. I would of course much prefer to know which guy fathers the baby... of course that is ideal. Just so tempting to want to increase our chances & speed things along! I think for this cycle we will just meet with our intended donor. Next month he will be out of the country when OH should be ovulating, so i will try to arrange with the other possible donor for that month. We have decided to only have one donor per month for now. If, after several months, pregnancy is not achieved.... then we may consider scheduling both donors each month.... but..... we'll worry about that down the road!


----------



## EpdTTC

No names yet Ruby...I think it will be easier once I know the gender. Glad to hear you had a private scan too. I feel like a big baby, but it's hard not to be paranoid, especially after the miscarriages, and hearing so many horror stories on here-even from women in their second and third trimester. Sometimes I think I know too much for my own good!

I'm excited for you for Friday! I agree about sticking with one donor. One of the main reasons I wanted a known donor vs anonymous was so that I would have more info about baby's biological father. If time keeps passing without success, I think I would consider using two as perhaps at that point just getting pregnant might be more important than knowing the biological father! Let us know how it goes Friday!


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby, You've really come a long way since starting this thread! I guess we all have actually :) I hope your insemination goes well. 

Erin, I'd totally spring for the private scan! 

Maya is going to be a ladybug for halloween.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin,

I had so many U/S when i was preggo -- like 12 or something (i forget). Yet i still paid for a private scan! Lol. I had so many bc of the quad screen coming back with the false positive. I kept getting level II U/S to look for markers of DS. The private scan was wonderful tho bc it was non-medical... lasted like 30 minutes... it was 3D/4D... they gave me tons of pictures & a video! Was well worth the money! Ha!

Thanks for the well wishes for Friday! I am soooo excited/nervous! I just hope he actually shows up & everything goes smoothly!!!!! We are driving there tomorrow night, checking into the hotel, & staying over night. He is supposed to meet us there Friday morning! Hopefully early enough... bc check-out is at 11am!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Em_Maryland said:


> Ruby, You've really come along way since starting this thread! I guess we all have actually :) I hope your insemination goes well.

I know... right! I remember when you guys first suggested finding a known donor & i was like "no way!" It took me awhile to get to this point, lol..... but i seriously would have never gotten here if it wasn't for you lovely ladies and all the support & encouragment! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for the support for the private scan girls. Nice to know you don't think I am crazy neurotic for not being able to wait. I think I am going to try to get an appointment for Oct 16th-I will be 18 weeks the next day.

Awww! A ladybug! How sweet. I can't wait to see the pics.

I hope that you and OH enjoy each other on your night together before the insemination. Try to relax and have fun. Have you met this donor in person already or will this be the first time meeting him?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin, this will be the 1st time meeting him....! Yikes!

Nimyra -- i see your new name took effect! For a second i was like, "Hmm... why is this random Nimyra chick thanking me.....?" Then i saw it was you! :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Nimyra said:


> Thanks! She is napping like a champ as we speak. I'll take this opportunity to offer a short update on us:
> We have sorted out our breastfeeding issues and Maya's gaining lots of weight! Sadly, she is still jaundiced at 8 weeks (sigh) which means more heel pricks in her future. The doctor isn't too worried, but we're keeping an eye on things. Hopefully its just "breastfeeding jaundice" and not a liver issue.
> 
> We've made friends with lots of other moms and babies and I'm throwing a baby halloween party!
> 
> I requested a username change, but it's still me here.

callums took ages for his jaundice to completly clear up, im sure everything is fine.


----------



## LunaBean

Em, a baby halloween party! How cute is that! Take plenty of pix! Ladybugs are my fave :D 

Erin, Id def go for a private scan, actualy, I think I might start saving now, just so I can have a scan every weeks from week 6 onwards :rofl:

I was at a mini BnB meet today and it was really good fun!! All the kids were so well behaved, can't wait til I can bring my own!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Sending good vibes to Ruby! I know checkout is at 11:00am so she should be getting the goods any time now!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well we're moving house tomorrow and won't have any internet for a couple of weeks. Our donor is coming over Wednesday and Thursday. I'm sorta nervous but really excited at the same time!! Wish me luck :haha:

Good luck/congratulations/baby dust to everyone... Hope there is loads of good news when I see you all next :hugs: xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck, hope your back with a bfp


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Erin!!! Everything went perfectly!!!!!!!! What a relief! He was very nice & normal! He brought pics of his family! We sat in the lobby & got acquainted a bit! My 3-year-old son was there & he is quite a handful so he acted as a bit of a distraction & some much needed comic relief! :haha:

Hopefully he will be "our guy"!

The insemination went smooth -- so now -- the fun of the 2WW!!!!!!!! :cloud9: 

OH already made me change the kitty litter when we got home... you know, "just in case" she's pregnant... lol... using this to her advantage already!!

Good luck Tegan's mama -- hope you return with a BFP!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww thats great it went well! Good luck!!! :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna -- only a few more days until your appn't! How are you feeling about it? Will OH be going with you?

Topaz -- How do you pronounce Callum? I always thought it was "Cal-lum" but one of the women i work with is planning to name her baby Callum & she pronounces it "Kay-lum"?? :shrug: Which is correct??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i pronounce it the way you do. thought that was the only way.


----------



## RubyRainbows

It probably is the only way... lol. She's not a co-worker... she is a client (teen mom). She's probably just saying it wrong....i didn't want to correct her without checking 1st... since it was possible i was the one saying it wrong! It's such a cute name!


----------



## EpdTTC

So glad to hear that it went well Ruby and that he was "normal". I think it's really sweet that he brought family pics and sat and spent time talking to you. Just out of curiosity, did you guys have him bring proof of STD/HIV testing etc?

Luna-Good luck for your appointment on the 5th. I hope that it goes well and you get some answers.

AFM-I had dinner last night with my donor/friend. It was lovely. We spent about 3 hours chatting it up and he brought pics of him when he was a baby and young kid. He was the cutest blond curly haired little boy! So sweet. I must say that he really is a good looking sexy man and that is coming from a gal that is far more to the right of the Kinsey scale! He is such a doll in many, many ways.

I booked a scan to find out the gender on Saturday Oct 16th at noon. Less than two weeks away! Yay! I am still a nervous wreck everyday wondering if baby is ok in there, but my growing belly tells me that baby must be growing just fine. I sure hope that is the case!


----------



## LunaBean

Erin that's great that you got to spend time with your donor! I think your baby looks like a boy today, lol :D

I'm sooo nervous for my app on Tuesday, OH can't get it off work cus she took next weekend off to go away for my birthday, so I have to go myself :s


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Erin! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan! We will be testing around the 16th too -- so we will both be getting "big news" at the same time! Your donor really sounds awesome! The two of you will make a beautiful baby!!! You have curly hair too, right?

Yes... our donor brought his medical screenings showing he is clean. I told him that was a deal breaker for us.... so he made sure his doc gave him a print-out to show us.

He is almost 50 years old.... white hair.... tall & thin.... very distinguished looking. I would have loved to see a baby/childhood photo -- hard for me to visualize him younger. Your donor sounds like a cutie!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Luna. My mom thinks it is a boy too. It's funny because all I can think of is boy names and I am totally stuck on girl names but part of my thinks it may be a girl. Doesn't matter to me a bit. I think I will be thrilled either way, it will just be fun to know.

Ruby-that's great that he brought medical proof. It's just nice to have the reassurance, plus the fact that he went to the trouble adds to the fact that he is legit. He sounds handsome. Maybe if things go well and we both get that good news on the 16th, you could ask him to share baby/younger pics at some point. I didn't ask my donor for those kind of pics until just now, as I am getting more excited and curious about what my baby might look like-me or him-or some combination of both. It will be such a fun surprise! I will be thinking of you during the 2ww. I know that is such a dreaded time! Hope the next two weeks go fast for us both!


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> I'm sooo nervous for my app on Tuesday, OH can't get it off work cus she took next weekend off to go away for my birthday, so I have to go myself :s

You wont be there alone, Luna! We'll all be there with you too... bc you'll be in our thoughts on Tuesday! Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Nimyra

Erin, I can't wait to hear the results of your scan either! How exciting! 

Lizzie, I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday too.


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks girls, I just hope he doesn't send me away without doing much!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Good luck for today Luna!! :hugs:

Ruby, we'll be testing together this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## snagglepat

Sending you tons of good luck wishes for today Luna. 

All is well here, although I am officially huge. We were looking at some photos we had taken last pregnancy last night - some very nice semi-nude arty ones when I was 31 weeks. I'm currently the same size I was then. I dread to think what I'll be like at full term!

And we're finally getting our nesting heads on. The room that will be the nursery has been untouched and full of junk since we moved in (the whole house needed renovating at the time so it's a bit of a state). This weekend we finally cleared out the last of the junk, stripped the peeling paper and filled in the holes in the walls. We're going to start painting this weekend and I'm off paint shopping tomorrow. We're going to paint Ember's room too - she wants it purple with butterflies and ladybirds so we'll do her a mural I think. This is the fun stuff! I'm getting all excited about it. :)

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

the room sounds great. and congrats on reaching viability


----------



## Nimyra

Gina, the rooms sound lovely. Ember is a very lucky girl to get such a pretty room! Don't worry about the pregnancy weight. I'm sure you look great!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck today Luna -- let us know how it goes!!!

Gina -- have fun decorating! That's the fun part! Embers room-to-be sounds so pretty! Our house looks a bit silly... but i don't care! When we moved in there was one back bedroom that was very-outdated! I mean... striped carpeting & wood panelling! Over the summer we got new carpeting... sage green... and painted the walls bright yellow! We put my son's old changing table & rocking chair in there! It's a nursery already! Lol. That's all that's in there! I can only imagine what our friends & family think when they are at the house & see this nursery just sitting there waiting! I hated when the room was used for storage..... i said..... "We need to create a space for the baby that is welcoming.... so one wants to join our family!" :wacko:

DaisyDoodles -- we can be bump buddies when we get our BFPs this month!! :happydance:


----------



## snagglepat

Yeah, viability is a good thing. :) It suddenly makes everything feel rather imminent though...

Ruby, your back room sounds fab. Our nursery is going to be cream and green - I might even paint a couple of frogs jumping round the walls for fun. :) You never know, your baby might already be here, just wanting to grow a bit before they see their new room for themselves. Isn't that an exciting thought?

I'll post photos of the kids rooms when they're done. I can't wait to get cracking! 

Nimyra, it's not so much the weight issue - I've actually gained a lot less this time than last time up to now, it's just this huge bump! If we hadn't had three scans that all showed just one baby I'd be convinced there were more in there. I've already outgrown some of my maternity trousers. :)

And in order to give this post just a little bit of relevant content, we had an email from our donor this morning to say one of the other couples he's donated to had a baby girl yesterday. That will mean that the baby I'm carrying will be his 21st biological child! I'm not sure I can really get my head round that. I hope my kids can when they're ready to...

Gina. x


----------



## Nimyra

21, wow! I am afraid to ask my donor how many biological children he has. I'm pretty sure he had 10 or 11 around the time we interviewed him. I was a little concerned about this and remember talking to my OH about it but my OH didn't think it mattered much how many others (half siblings) there are.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I have no idea how many our donor has, but he's assured me that there's only one in London so we don't have much to worry about!

Ruby, bump buddies would be great... I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but fingers crossed for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

my donor has only helped 4 other women and he isnt helping any more, he is happy to do us 5 again though but he didnt want too many out there. 

im in contact with them all as well. one is now a really good friend and the boys will be raised as good friends and when they are old enough we will tell them they are half brothers. the others i just talk to face book.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina! Can't wait to see pics! I love frogs -- i've seen some really cute frog baby bedding! 

Love the thought that maybe the baby is already here & in the making!!

I'm not sure how many -- but i know the fertility clinics i had joined only allowed the donors a certain amount of babies they fathered. I know they had a limit. Hhmmm... didn't really think about it... but i guess private donors are limitless! I kinda wish my donor had a few biological children... so i would at least know he has good swimmers!


----------



## RubyRainbows

topazicatzbet said:


> my donor has only helped 4 other women and he isnt helping any more, he is happy to do us 5 again though but he didnt want too many out there.
> 
> im in contact with them all as well. one is now a really good friend and the boys will be raised as good friends and when they are old enough we will tell them they are half brothers. the others i just talk to face book.

That's awesome! I would love to be in contact with other women my donor helps...! I know he is currently working with 2 other couples.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i like being in contact with them as when callum is old enough and wants to meet his half siblings i can arrange it easily. 

we are going swimming tom with his half brother.


----------



## RubyRainbows

That's neat -- do the kids look similar?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not really but there are the odd things that are the same. so far there are 3 boys and 1 girl, plus he has 2 girls of his own.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Should have a few testers soon, right?? Rosie? Topaz? Am i missing anyone?? How are you feeling? When are you planning to test??

:test:

How about you Daisy -- any exciting symptoms??

OH has had some dull crampy feelings... and sensitivity to smell... but i know it's still so early! Each time we've tried so far, we've had SO MANY "symptoms"! It's crazy how our minds play tricks on us!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no point me testing, my cycle went to pot didnt ovulate when i normally do and ended up ovulating on cd22, last sperm on board was cd14 so no chance of a bfp. just waiting for the witch so i can start a fresh.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Really sorry it didn't work out for you this month Topaz! :hugs:

Ruby, I felt queasy around 3dpo and so tired yesterday I went to bed at 19:30, but I woke up this morning with a cold and my temperature has dropped below the coverline (not that they've been very high this month anyway), so I'm not too optimistic!! :cry:


----------



## rosie5637

hope next month is a good one for you topaz:hugs:

your're not out til the witch shows up daisy, good luck :dust:

afm i should be due AF tomorrow or saturday. i was feeling quite sick from sunday to wednesday but that has eased now. i tested on weds and got a :bfn:. i'm hoping it was too early and if AF doesn't show i'll probably test again on sunday or monday.

i'm sooo hoping it has worked but i'd be really lucky with this being my first cycle. according to ff i ovulated on the day of insemination so fx'd


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Ooh, good luck Rosie.. will keep everything crossed for you, at least one of us needs to get their BFP this month! :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sorry to hear that Topaz -- on to next month!

Daisy -- stay positive!! You can't base it on temp alone!! If so, no one would suffer thru the dreaded 2WW -- we would all simply know, based on temp!! Keeping FX'ed!!!!!

Rosie -- 9DPO is very early to test! I really hope that witch stays away over the next few days!! Good luck!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Daisy, that could be an implanation dip, you never know! Also, with my last bfp, I had a cold/sore throat from 1dpo!!! Good luck!

I had load of blood tests done at my appointment, and an internal scan to check everything was ok. I go back in 6 weeks for the results, he may put me on heparin injections, since the asprin isn't doing much. But my endo lining was 2.2cm this month, the thickest its ever been! Pity I didn't try this month, baby would have had a nice squishy bed! lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Topaz-I hope you're wrong about your late ovulation, but if not, hope next month's timing is better!

Good luck Ruby, Daisy, and Rosie! I will be watching closely for you gals to test!!!

Luna-I'm glad to hear they were fairly thorough! What will they be putting you on the Heparin for? I take something similar to Heparin-called Lovenox, for Thrombophilia. I won't have to take it all of the time, just while I am pregnant. They started me on it when I was 4 weeks and I will have to be on it the whole nine months. I think they switch me over to Heparin around 35 wks. Six wks seems like a long time to wait for results. Here's to hoping it flies by.


----------



## LunaBean

He told me to come back in 6-8 weeks..but I told the receptionist he said 6, hehe. The blood test results only take 2 weeks to come back, so duno why I've to wait so long! Fiends!! The heparin is if they bloods flag up a blood clotting disorder I think. I don't care what they put me on, as long as it works!! Can't believe ur 16 weeks already!


----------



## EpdTTC

I hope it works to! 

I know-hard to believe I am nearing 17 wks! It has gone fast despite my constant worrying! I changed my gender scan appointment to Friday Oct 15th so I should know in a week if I'm team pink or blue! I am so excited to find out!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna -- i hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:

Erin -- one more week!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

I got my appintment through already, 16th November!!! Can;t come fast enough! I'm off to Manchester tomro until Monday for my birthday, good luck to anyone testing over the weekend!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news, you ll have that sticky bean before you know it.


----------



## EpdTTC

Happy Birthday Luna! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Nimyra

Happy Birthday Luna! Happy Birthday, Erin!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:cake: Happy birthday, girls!!!! 

Luna -- i remember you talking about going on vacation for your last birthday... whoa! I can't believe a whole year has passed already! Crazy!!!!! I guess time flies when TTC! How can a whole year fly by... yet the 2WW drag soooo slowly?!?! :shrug: Lol.

OH has sore :holly: today! Hope that's a good sign!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-hilarious emoticons! I don't think I've seen the boob one before! LOL Hope sore boobs is a good sign. when is AF due for her?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lol -- it's so funny! I never saw it before either... had to use it!

AF is due for her Monday, October 17th (her cycles are 33 days) -- we plan to test Friday, October 15th (13DPO).

Lovin' your baby avocado!!


----------



## lyvian

Hi. We are doing home insemination. We are still learning, as we are new to this site. All the abbreviations are like another language to us. lol Can anyone help? For example: AF, BFP, OPK, and CD.. to name a few. Thanks in advance. Keep your fingers crossed that the witch won't get us as we are currently waiting.....


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Ruby-I think my avocado turns into an onion tomorrow. Must be one hell of an onion!

Welcome Lyvian!
Hope this helps:

AF= Aunt Flo (your period)

BFP=Big Fat Positive (as in a positive pregnancy test)

CD=cycle day (as in which day of your cycle you are on. The first day of your period is considered CD 1)

OPK=Ovulation Predictor Kit (a little strip that you pee on to see if you are having your LH surge and thus going to ovulate in the next 12-36 hours)

Good Luck Gals!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hello Lyvian! :wave: Best of luck! When will you be testing??


----------



## lyvian

Wow, thanks for the information. As far as testing, we hope we don't have to. Insemination took place on the 4th. So hopefully AF doesn't arrive. :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Keeping fingers crossed for you, Lyvian! Hope this is your month!

If you don't mind me asking: Are you using frozen donor sperm or do you have a known donor who is providing fresh sperm?

There are a few of us also waiting to test this month! Hopefully, it's a lucky month for all of us! By the way -- peeing on a stick (POAS) is quite fun (and addicting!). Waiting to see those two pink lines is so exciting!!!!!!

My son was conceived in October (2006) -- so if we are pregnant -- this baby will be due two weeks before my son's birthday! Woo-hoo! My son's 4th birthday will also be a "welcome home baby" celebration!!!!! So hoping for a June Bug!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck girls, got everything crossed for you.

i cant wait to get on with next cycle. cant believe it will be cycle 5 only took 3 with callum.


----------



## lyvian

Thanks girls, we will also have our fingers cross for all of us. We are using fresh sperm. Our donor has been wonderful and very understanding. We have been truely blessed. We're just hoping the blessing blossoms into a positive!!


----------



## lyvian

:cry: Well the:witch: arrived. So now we start over. Keeping positive that next time will be the one. Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, better luck next time


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sorry Lyvian -- OH & i just said today, "If AF arrives we aren't going to get all upset... we will just say... On to next month..." And start planning the next insemination! :hug:


----------



## lyvian

That's how we feel also. We talked to our donor and let him know we will need his little swimmers :spermy:. He is wonderful, we feel bless to have someone that understands how much we want to be mommies. I think we have a chance once more b4 the month is out. we will be checking on that. We are hoping that the second try is successful since he will be out of the states at the end of Nov. and won't be back till next year in March. We are trying to maintain positive, because we know this can drives us nuts :wacko: if we allow it.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Sorry it didn't turn out to be your month lyvian :hugs:

Ruby, any good signs with your OH?? 

I decided to test this morning (I know it's early!) and got a BFN but I wasn't expecting any different, my temperatures are dropping and other than sore bbs that are normal for this time of month I have no symptoms at all!


----------



## lyvian

Thanks Ruby. As for trying, we r just doing one of us at a time. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hang in there Daisy! Maybe the wicked witch will be too busy with Halloween.... and will leave us alone this month! :witch:

9DPO is pretty early to test! Although -- i was trying to talk OH into testing today too! Lol.

Good luck. The main symptom for OH right now is the tender/sore bbs. She doesn't remember them "ever being this sore!" So -- hoping it's good news & not pms.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry Lyvian! Better luck next try! How did you time your inseminations? Did you feel good about the timing?


----------



## lyvian

well this was are first try so we weren't 100% sure we were doing it right but we felt good. Now we are more informed thanks to all of you in this forum and what we have been reading. so I know that next time we will be 100% sure! Thanks all of you. you have been so wonderful


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I have the very faint hint of a line!! :happydance:

I'm about to do a couple more just to be certain, but it's definately there!

Ruby have you tested yet?


ETA: I now have 3 faint pink lines!! :)


----------



## kezza78

Congrates Daisy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thanks Kezza! - I'm now up to 7 pink lines!! :blush:


----------



## snagglepat

Woo hoo Daisy! That's fantastic news! 

Lyvian, welcome to the thread. Fingers crossed that next month will be the one for you.

Our little piece of news is that we've just booked ourselves an independent midwife. We had one last time and it was amazing, but we were going to try and save our money this time and rely on the NHS. After our 25 week appointment with one of our NHS team of midwives in which she nearly fell off her chair when we told her some of our really not very radical ideas for the birth (like no internals unless a problem arises, a physiological third stage and not cutting or clamping the cord until after the placenta was born, subject to blood loss) we decided we just weren't up for having to debate and negotiate our wishes during labour, so we've taken the plunge. I'm so, so happy about it. :)

Gina. x


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Gina, I'm considering the same, I had an awful time giving birth to my son with students being allowed to do internals and break my waters, I want a home birth this time so I'm more in control of things and the idea of an independant midwife really appeals to me too - but then our local hospital is currently being sued after a midwife dropped the baby she'd just delivered! :dohh:


----------



## Sparklypants

Have already PM'd you on the other place!

Am so, so pleased for you my lovely... I knew you wouldn't be that far behind me! 

Your turn for the sickness now ;) x x x


----------



## LunaBean

Yayyyee Daisy! Congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Lol, thanks Luna! 

...and Sparkly... you can keep your sickness, I had enough with Dan to last for 3 pregnancies thank you very much!! :winkwink:

I'm slowly starting to believe it but still can't bring myself to phone my parents in case it's not true... :blush:


----------



## Sparklypants

Sweetheart RING THEM!!!!!! :D

Eeeek! x x


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Noooo, my dad has been worrying himself silly over my sis lately so I want to be certain before I tell them, I'll do it tomorrow if I get positives again!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklypants

:haha:

How long are you going to test for? I think I did it on and off for a week after lol... used up all my ICs! x


----------



## snagglepat

Daisy, I have to say that last time having an IM was just the best thing. By the time I went into labour we knew her well and trusted her, she knew exactly what we wanted too and it meant that the birth could just flow in whatever way it wanted to. I have such precious memories of it. I'm so happy to have the chance at another perfect birth. We've moved, so it's a different midwife but I've been at births with her before and she's fab.

At the very least I'd recommend getting a doula. Having that advocate and support on your side, who is there just for you is wonderful. I'm going to be so spoilt at this birth now we have both. :) It's turned the whole thing around for me, from something I had many anxieties about to something I'm now really looking forward to. I feel safe in it. It's such a same we have to pay so much for that peace of mind though.

Whereabouts in the UK are you? The story about your local hospital must give you such confidence in them...

Your three lines are great news. A lovely summer birth for you then. :)

Gina. x


----------



## rosie5637

congratulations daisy!! so pleased for you:happydance::happydance::happydance:

it gives me hope, im still kind of in limbo at the mo. so frusrating


----------



## LunaBean

I wana see pix of the lines!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Snagglepat, I'm definately gonna get either an IM or a doula... my hubby would end up giving in to whatever the hospital/midwife wanted!

We're in East London and the local hospital also sent a friend home the day she was due to be induced because they were too busy and she ended up losing baby after the cord wrapped around his neck so there's no way in hell I'm gonna have my baby there!

Rosie, you'll be getting your BFP soon I'm sure, did the new donor turn out ok?

And Lunabean, I'll try and get photo's up just for you! lol :winkwink:


----------



## lyvian

thank you so very much Gina and best of luck to you. Daisy CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Here goes, they're faint, but they're definately there....

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k18/tdowning_01/test.jpg

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k18/tdowning_01/DSC_0105.jpg

Even teh ones I've done this afternoon are showing at about the same colour as well so hopefully tomorrow will be darker!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, Daisy! That's wonderful news! 

Gina, Your home birth plans sound great!


----------



## LunaBean

wooohooooo!!! :happydance: Great pix! :D 

AF just got me, 4 days early for some reason, totally out of the blue, I thought flying/travelling delayed it, not brought it on?? Guess donor-days will come 4 days early tho lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

DaisyDoodles said:


> Thanks Kezza! - I'm now up to 7 pink lines!! :blush:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yaayy! Daisy -- awesome news! Congrats!

We tested this morning & got a BFN. :cry: I know it's still early though... AF isn't due until Monday... We'll test again in a few days....

Gina -- glad to hear everything is falling into place with your birth plan! :thumbup:


----------



## rosie5637

DaisyDoodles said:


> Rosie, you'll be getting your BFP soon I'm sure, did the new donor turn out ok?

thanks daisy. the new donor was great, really nice guy, and according to ff insemination was on ov day.
BUT
getting annoyed now. :af: still hasn't arrived and i'm 3 days late. 

i just don't feel pregnant and at this stage with my son i got a strong positive and loads of symptoms. did an ic at lunchtime and it was :bfn:

i'm never late and i've been suprisingly relaxed about the whole ttc thing so i don't think stress stopped the witch coming. i had major stress a few months ago and was still really regular 

don't know what to think


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Daisy! Awesome news! and as far as I'm concerned those are not faint lines, those are BFPs!

Still have my fingers crossed for you Ruby and Rosie!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thanks EpdTTC , I've been worrying myself that I'm seeing things, I even got the woman I childmind to check them for me! :blush: - But as everyone else can see them too... I guess I'm PREGNANT!!! :happydance:

Rosie, don't give up yet, if AF hasn't arrived, you're not out yet! 

And Ruby... I got a negative yesterday.... the strip was pure white... I photographed it, messed with the brightness/contrast you name it, I did it and nothing... yet today the lines are there so you'll get yours I'm sure of it... you have to, we're bump buddies remember!! :winkwink:

ETA: has anyone else noticed the assisted conception forum that's been added?? - Are we gonna be moved into there??


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Daisy! Love your ticker! Looks good in your signature! :hugs:

I noticed that new assisted conception section too -- coming soon! Is that for us??? :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Oooh, I had to search for us... I guess the answer is yes Ruby! :haha:

Hope everyone finds us ok... maybe we should PM people if they haven't appeared in the next day or so??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont see any faint lines





i see some great lines. congrats hun. 

im hoping the witch lands tom.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh guess we have been moved to the assisted conception already.

thanks mods :thumbup:


----------



## snagglepat

Is it just me/my computer or has everyone just lost their signatures? I'm sure mine was within the rules so I've no idea where it's gone.

Gina.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hmmm...looks like siggies are all gone. Hope they come back!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Found you! :winkwink:

Seems all the threads that were moved, lost their signatures! That stinks -- hope they come back!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Mines gone too.. maybe it's a sign! :wacko:

Well I'm still showing a positive this morning (I tested at 4am) but I'm not convinced it's anything more than a chemical.. my bbt's are still stupidly low, barely above the coverline and everything I've found on google says that a pregnancy won't survive with such low temps/lack of progesterone so I'm just waiting for the line to disappear really - any one know how long I'm likely to get positives for if this is the case?


----------



## rosie5637

don't know what the answer is daisy. i stop taking my temp after ov is confirmed so i don't go crazy :wacko: i'm sure you'll be fine :thumbup:
how many dpo are you?

afm the :witch: got me in the night. i'm gutted but i knew in my heart it hadn't worked. i'm at a loss as to why my period was late:shrug: just hope it hasn't mucked up the day i ovulate cause that has been like clockwork so far.

on to the next time, i'll get my :bfp: before christmas hopefully.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I'm sorry AF got you Rosie.. hopefully next month will bring better luck!

I decided not knowing was going to drive me mad so I called my doctor, she's been fantastic supporting me through all of this and she says that as I've had a cold it could just ne that I'm sleeping with my mouth open which would lower my temperatures... I hope she's right, but for now I guess I'll just have to sit and wait... I'm 11dpo, so the weekend should bring me my answer! :haha:


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry about AF Rosie! Hope next month is your month. I think sometimes AF is late because of the added stress and worry of TTC.

Daisy-I wouldn't assume that it's a chemical. Any chance that you can get in for a beta today and then a recheck on Friday to see if the number is increasing. That way you wouldn't have to torture yourself through the weekend...but then again, that's just what I would do and I am very anxious and impatient with this kind of stuff.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Daisy -- PMA!! PMA!! Don't worry about your temp -- you have two pink lines! By happy & enjoy! I would def call the doc to get a blood test just to confirm! Erin's idea is great too -- to see the levels increasing!

Sorry AF got you Rosie! :hug: You'll get that BFP before Christmas -- i know it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thankyou both!:hugs:

I'm not sure what a beta is, but the blood test is out of the question really, when I first called the doctors I was told point blank that they don't book appointments for pregnancy before 8 weeks, it was only because I kicked up a fuss that they agreed to pass a message to my doctor who then called me back!

AF is due Sunday or Monday anyway, so I'll sit it out and what will be will be I guess... I still have very sore bbs and the veins are standing out good and clear so I haven't given up completely yet!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Daisy i think your symptoms all sound very promising!!!!!! Please stick little bean -- please stick!

My doc doesn't schedule a 1st appointment until 12 weeks!!! But, i asked for a blood test to confirm pregnancy (last time) & i just went to the hospital lab, had blood drawn, & then called my doc two days later to confirm. Doesn't hurt to ask if they will let you do that? Or.... of course you can just wait until next week. If AF doesn't arrive, will you believe it then & be ready to celebrate??


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Scare over!! :happydance:

I have been sleeping with my mouth open! :blush:

My temps are back up and I've tested (just a few times!) :blush: and they're much darker, DH bought me a clearblue digital test yesterday and that said Pregnant straight away... so think I'm pretty much gonna have to accept it!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay


----------



## LunaBean

I'm hoping the 'assisted conception' forum isn't in reply to our PMs to mods about a general gay forum...and that it was going to be made anyway...


----------



## topazicatzbet

think you might be dissapointed luna i bet it is. it mentions donors


----------



## LunaBean

I hope not! We wanted a general gay forum, about everything from Civil Partnerships to how to tell your kids nursery teacher you're a same sex couple! As well as TTC/parenting etc too!


----------



## leese16

Hey guys

Ive been floating around the forum for a while but not seen any threads like this. My partner and I have successfully conceived via home insemination on the first attempt from a lovely donor.

If anyone wants any info on how to maximise your chances of the insemination working please feel free to PM me as our donor gave us so much advice its unreal but it obviously works as we are now expecting our first child after just one cycle :)

Good luck to everyone trying x


----------



## day_dreamer

LunaBean said:


> I hope not! We wanted a general gay forum, about everything from Civil Partnerships to how to tell your kids nursery teacher you're a same sex couple! As well as TTC/parenting etc too!

Here here!! A general gay forum would be all kinds of awesome :D


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Hi leese and welcome!

Your donor wouldn't be from the East Midlands area would he?? If so, then there are several of us here who have also used him successfully!! :winkwink:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Daisy --- so happy for you! Yaayy! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna -- i would love to see a gay forum also -- seperate from the assisted conception.... so maybe one day that one will pop up too!!!! Then i'll be on BnB even more than i am now!!!!! Is that even possible?!


----------



## lyvian

my partner Viv, went to tell her parents today that she is TTC through insemination. I'm nervous becuase they don't take news like this well. when Viv came out to her parents, their relationship suffered for 7 years. It's finally in the past 4 yrs that they have formed a nice relationship. We are both afraid that this news would once again rock their relationship. Viv and I (lydia) want them very much to be apart of our child (keeping positive that we will conceive on our second try). Now I sit here in pin and needles waiting to see how it went.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lyvian, i hope the news goes well! Maybe it will take awhile to sink in for them. I go extremely slowly with my mom....... i've slowly been warming her up to the idea for quite some time! I don't give her all the details though -- way too much for her to handle i think, lol. Keep us posted! Hope your OH is having a positive experience! Besides, by the time the baby arrives -- her family will be so happy! Babies make everyone happy!


----------



## lyvian

Ruby!!
They are excited. they took it better than Viv and I expected!! They even told her, 'you found a sperm donor yet?' I believe my partner Viv almost fell off her chair, I know I would have LOL. We weren't even going to tell them that LOL. This is great news to us. Now waiting to try again. Hopefully next week


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news.


----------



## mommies1and2

My partner and I are doing our first at home insemination on Monday and are so excited! We have had a hard time finding details about the actual insemination process though so I thought I'd just put my questions out there and see what comes back to us...

We are using fresh sperm and know that we need to wait 30 minutes to give the swimmers time to liquify. Then we use the syringe to insert it, put in my menstrual cup, make love and hope it works! We are trying to time it so that we inseminate three days in a row, hopefully with the day of ovulation falling on the 2nd inseminaton. 

Anyone out there have any suggestions that might help? Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wouldnt wait 30 mins, 5-10 is what i do. 30 seems too long.

i try to do 3 inseminations also and i use pre seed and soft cups. 
good luck


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Daisy!

So glad the talk with Viv's parents went well. That's great news!

Good luck Mommies1and2! I think that if you read back through the thread, you will find a lot of good tips, although your plan sounds like a good one. I probably waited 20-45 minutes depending on the situation before inseminating. It's fine. It worked! Plus when I went for IUIs at my doc office, I would drop off the sperm sample at 7am, they would do their thing and my inseminations wouldn't be until 8:30 or so! I think that 20-30 minutes is ideal, sometimes I would wait that long though and the stuff still wasn't quite liquefied enough. Sometimes I think the time it takes to liquefy varies from male to male. Good luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think your prob right cos my donors is always like water straight away.


----------



## Nimyra

I only waited 10, 15 minutes tops. Your plan sounds great though! good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

lyvian said:


> Ruby!!
> They are excited. they took it better than Viv and I expected!! They even told her, 'you found a sperm donor yet?' I believe my partner Viv almost fell off her chair, I know I would have LOL. We weren't even going to tell them that LOL. This is great news to us. Now waiting to try again. Hopefully next week

That's awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I only waited about 10 mins, but my donor told us his liquifies quickly... I also only had the one donation the day before ovulation and it worked!! The only thing I can add to what you've already said is to put a pillow under your bum and lie down for at least 30 minutes, in my case I stayed lieing down for a couple of hours then went to bed anyway!!

Lyvian, I'm really pleased that Viv's parents are happy, lets hope you get your BFP nice and quick!!

Ruby when are you testing again?? :hugs:


----------



## snagglepat

*Daisy*, that's such great news! Huge congrats to you. :)

*Lyvian*, great news on the parents front. It must be such a weight off to know that they're happy and on your side on it. I bet they can't wait to be grandparents! :) My DPs parents took a little while to come round - just like it took them several years to get to grips with her sexuality (before we'd met). Now they couldn't be more devoted to our daughter and I have to say that it's worked wonders for our relationship. They still wibbled a bit when we told them we were expecting again so it's not all roses, but they soon came round. I think it was because we just told them we were pregnant and hadn't warned them we were trying like we did last time - not that we had much chance to given how quickly it happened this time. :) If Viv's folks are anything like my DPs then prior warning has probably been a very good thing. 

We'd only leave it 10-15 mins to liquify too, and we never bothered with a menstrual cup, we just left the syringe in for anything up to an hour and then stayed laying down overnight (we always inseminated in the evening as that's what worked for our donor getting to us). We didn't often make love afterwards either. We conceived our daughter without an orgasm in sight but I did have one this time. We found the key was to do it when I had fertile mucus, even if that seemed out of time with when we thought I'd ovulate. At least that way we knew the sperm would be sustained for a few days and might get there regardless rather than killed off instantly but non-fertile mucus. :)

No testing yet Ruby?

ETA: I just noticed on my ticker that I'm down to double figures in the days until baby is due. This is all happening rather quickly... But the good news is we might finally have agreed on a boys name which is something we've been struggling with up until now. :)

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Snagglepat, I'm so excited for you, 98 days... that's going to fly by! :happydance:

I had my first panic about giving birth last night!! :blush: - Only 8 more months to worry about it! :haha: 
And I pulled a swifty this morning as well, I phoned the doctors and booked an appointment without even mentioning that I'm pregnant so I will be seeing the doctor on Monday morning to get the ball rolling!


----------



## kezza78

So ladies, 

I'm currently in the dreaded 2ww although i think we may have inseminated too early!! :wacko: We inseminated last Friday (8th) and got Peak on Sunday and Monday (donor was meant to come on Monday but got called out on buisness at the last minute:cry:). I trying to be positive and really hoping that the little swimmers hung around!! 

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Kezza,

The baby I'm currently pregnant with was conceived on a cycle where we inseminated a good 3-4 days before ovulation so it definitely can work - especially with fresh sperm. Did you have fertile mucus on the Friday?

*Daisy*, good luck at the doctors, though they won't really do anything other than refer you to the midwives who will then see you to book you in at around 8-12 weeks (it varies place to place). You are in the UK aren't you?

As for giving birth - it's an amazing experience! I can't wait to do it again. It's b****y hard work but my goodness, the sense of achievement and total emotional (hormone induced) high you get afterwards is incredible. Not to mention the fact that you've got this stunning little person in your lives all of a sudden. :) By the time you're full term, the size of a small planet and unable to get up off the sofa without a hoist you'll be very much looking forward to it, I promise. :)

Gina. x


----------



## kezza78

Hi Gina, 

i did have ewcm on Friday, but also used concieve plus. Finger's crossed it's worked x


----------



## mommies1and2

I appreciate the info and support from all of you! Gina, I'm glad to hear about your success 3-4 days prior to Ovulation...we want to try for a girl and I recently read that means we need to start about 4 days out. 

Since we are lucky enough to have a donor at our beck and call we've decided to do an insemination every 24 hours from Sunday through Wednesday. And since we're doing them all in the evening I'll just go to bed afterwards and skip the Diva cup. I'm not really clear on how to do that part properly anyway. Do you put the sperm in the cup or insert the sperm and then put the cup in?? 

So pillow under my bottom, a roll in the hay, and nighty night... woo hoo!:thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i use soft cups which are simular to diva cup, you can do it either way, but the way you have planned sounds good.


----------



## RubyRainbows

We tested today -- :bfn: and then the :witch: arrived a few hours later! Grrrr! :cry:

So hard to predict ovulation when trying to work around the work schedule of 3 people... driving 2 hours out of town... booking a hotel, etc. Cycle is usually 33 days but now arrived CD30. Not sure how that will effect ovulation.........

Just emailed donor about meeting on Nov. 1st, which is CD 18 -- wondering if that is too late tho -- if the cycle length is now shorter?? :shrug:

Gina -- getting close! Congrats on deciding names! Are you sharing them, or keeping the names a secret/surprise??


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, its a real pain timing it well. when i was trying for callum i was really regular 32 day cycle with ovulation on cd 16 so i could plan well ahead but since callum my cycle has varied which has made it a real pain so i feel for you.


----------



## LunaBean

Aw I'm sorry Ruby, that sucks! It's hard trying to sort everyone out a such short notice!!

I made us Rainbow Mummies a website awhile ago, but there werent many of us then, so here's the link again, maybe we can use that as well as here, until we get our own section! Anyone else feel free to join too tho, it's not just for Rainbow Mummies! :D

Rainbow Mummies


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry about the witch Ruby! Any chance that on the next cycle you guys can go up in the evening and do an insemination in the evening and then maybe another the next morning or afternoon? Two inseminations per cycle really increases the chances I think. Remind me again how you gals are tracking ovulaiton? CBFM? OPKs? I can't remember! I really like the Clear Blue OPKs with the smiley face. Those worked great for me. When I would get a smiley face I would inseminate that day, the next day, and the next if possible, although the cycle I got pregnant I just did it that night and the next afternoon. Is your donor flexible or do things need to be planned well in advance? I remember when I first started trying with my donor. The first month, the first insemination was like 4 days too early! I wouldn't get a positive OPK until CD 17 and would usually ovulate the next day. I'm wondering if day 18 if too late now that cycles are a couple of days shorter. Earlier might be better because the spermies can always hang around for a few days but if you do it too late, no luck! Keep me posted! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## EpdTTC

Oh...and I was supposed to find out the baby's sex today but baby would not cooperate. Those legs were crossed tightly! So I go back on Monday to try again!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls! I don't think the donor can do two days in a row. He also lives 2 hours away from the location we will meet at again. Plus he is married, has step-children, & works for the government (travels alot). Last time i called off work... but can't keep doing that once a month! Hoping to drive out... insem... and then drive back home. I will feel so sketchy checking back out of the hotel room a few hours later... lol. I'm sure hotel front desk clerks have seen far worse tho, lol.

The last few cycles we used opks... OH always got good obvious positive lines on CDs 18/19------ so we just based it off of that this last time------ and went with CM, too! We didn't test at all since everything had to be arranged in advance. Figured we were in the fertile period... and had good fertile CM.

Erin, how did baby bean look?? That is great news that they will scan again!!!!!! I know alot of people that didn't find out for several weeks/months after the scan if baby didn't cooperate! Better luck on Monday! So exciting! When i went for my private scan, they told me to drink a capri sun juice pouch right before the appointment....... It worked! Jayden was on a sugar high in there -- moving all around like crazy! He was sucking his toes & waving at us. I even got an ultrasound pic where it looks like he is signing "i love you" with his fingers!


----------



## LunaBean

Erin, I wana see a bump pic! :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Baby bean looked good! Was a bit lazy but then I drank some orange juice and walked around a bit-then moved a bit more but no matter what position baby was in-legs were crossed or hands were in the crotch area! I am thrilled that I get to see baby again-although it would be nice to know what I am having...I won't complain come Monday and getting to see baby again.

As far as your donor-it's a tough call on the timing since you are both traveling and you have to plan it around work schedules. I say do it when you can this cycle but I'd still test with OPKs just to get an idea if the timing is accurate or not so if it isn't you can plan better for the next cycle. It's hard because cycles can vary by a day or two! My cycles were pretty consistent for the most part. Most of the times I got a positive OPK on CD 17 and ov'd on CD 18. The cycle I got pregnant I might have gotten a positive OPK on CD 16 and ov'd on CD 17.

Luna-I will work on the bump pic. I am such a cow right now, I hate to take pics of myself....but I need to do it for my own record anyway.


----------



## mommies1and2

I've been reading the past posts and there is alot of great info here! I almost feel like I know you all now! :flower: I just have to ask....why is getting a LGBT forum going such an issue? I would think they'd be happy to offer us a place to discuss the issues that are really only relevant to same sex couples. 

Just wondering...

Andrea


----------



## Nimyra

aw, Erin, I'm sure your bump is lovely! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## LunaBean

Mommies1and2..I duno..it's 'on the cards' but they dont know in what format it will take yet. I made us one in the mean time tho! https://www.Rainbow-Mummies.tk :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emily -- i love the new pic of Maya -- she is soo cute!


----------



## mommies1and2

I just marked your site as a fav and posted...hopefully we'll be able to build a nice little community specifically for LGBT families! :friends: 

Off to play racquetball... have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## leese16

Hi Daisy,

No he's not from the East Midlands, he lives quite a way from us to lessen the chance of our children and any other of his conceived meeting and forming any sort of relationship without realising who each other is. Sounds quite strange but I saw his point when he talked about someone donating to a lot of people in a single area. He's lovely though.

So, have you only just found out you're pregnant then? Was this your first attempt?

Sorry, so many questions, such an exciting time for all of us :)
x


----------



## LunaBean

One guy who we were talking to awhile back rang me about 20 minutes ago, saying he's free to help us now, he couldn;t with work committments before, so thats good news! I wana be pregnant now dammit! This should be my babies first christmas, I shouldnt still be charting and temping and testing!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ok, against my better judgment, here are some bump pics. Sometimes I don't look pregnant at all and other times I look enormous! Just depends on what position I stand in and if I have just eaten or not! I am 18 wks tomorrow. I have been starting to show since about 12 wks. Sometimes I look pregnant and other times I just look extra chunky! Don't mind my sexy maternity jeans!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00534.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 36









SNC00540.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 36









SNC00541.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LunaBean

Aww YAYEEEEE!!!!! I <3 bump pix!!! It's so cute!! :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Bump pics! How cute! Thanks for posting Erin!

Luna -- Big hugs :hugs: Any new developments there for you yet?? You will have a baby soon! I feel it!

So my donor responded to the email i wrote asking to meet on Nov. 1st @ 2pm. He said earlier in the day works better for him. The problem is check-in at the hotel isn't until 2pm. I'm trying to think "outside the box" of ways to make this work...

Any suggestions???


----------



## mommies1and2

Ruby, any chance you could get the hotel to allow an early check in or maybe reserve the room for the prior night so it's available earlier in the day?

Erin, I am SOOOO jealous of your sexy, maternity jeans! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaBean

you could contact the hotel and say you're booking the room to get ready for a wedding that afternoon, and would it be possible to check-in earlier, always works for me! :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Luna -- i'll call & see what they say!


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> Mommies1and2..I duno..it's 'on the cards' but they dont know in what format it will take yet. I made us one in the mean time tho! https://www.Rainbow-Mummies.tk :D

Signed up, too! Thanks Luna! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Theres not much on it yet, but it'll be good once we start posting some more! :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Lizzie-I signed up for the Rainbow Mommies forum but it won't let me post or reply. What am I missing?


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I'm really sorry Ruby!! :hugs: Fx next month will bring you your BFP!

Leese, our donor sounds very much like yours, he also lives a fair way for us and will only donate to people if there are no other recipients within a 30 mile radius.. his names Martin!
And yes, I've only just found out I'm pregnant.. had my first doctors appointment this morning! :winkwink:


----------



## snagglepat

Our donor is the same - he's donated to people in different parts of the country but only one person/couple in each area. He also sends us an update whenever a new baby is born and we have a list of the first names and the geographical area of each child (of those whose parents have agreed to do so - there are an additional three children that we know exist but not where or their names/genders). That way if our child comes home from uni some time saying 'this is my new boy/girlfriend, X from Thistown' then we can suggest they ask a few pointed questions about X's family background. At the end of the day, people move - we now live 60 miles from where Ember was conceived and born and there are other children conceived by our donor in our now nearest city. We know their names and genders though, which I think is more useful than just an assumption that kids that grow up 30 miles apart will never meet.

*Ruby*, I've no great advice to you on the thinking outside the box plan, but I'm really sorry this wasn't your month and will be keeping my fingers crossed that next month is. The logistical challenge can't be fun.

*Daisy*, how did it go at the docs?

It's Ember's third birthday tomorrow. I'm finding it quite surreal remembering that at this moment three years ago I was in early labour, the pool was being set up and I was eating my last meal before the birth (egg and toast). And soon we'll be doing it all again! 

Gina. x


----------



## mommies1and2

So things we learned our first time...it's hard to get the sperm into the syringe in the dark, brush your teeth before you climb on the pillows, laughing too much after insertion can be a mistake, and make sure you have a towel. :oops: I'd forgotten how ooky sperm is...every time I laughed (which was often) some came out even though I was on a mountain of pillows so high I could barely breathe! 

Tonite I am going to use my Diva (menstrual) cup and just want to make sure I do it right. You put it in empty after the insem, right? Do you have to wait 20 minutes or can you do it right away?


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommies1and2-

Yes, I should have mentioned a towel and having some tissues handy! Also, make sure you pee right before insemination! When I did my last insemination, I used a syringe to insert the sperm, relaxed for 10-20 minutes and then inserted an Instead soft cup. I think that I may have used a little Preseed around the edges just for easy insertion and good measure :) I don't think that you have to wait, I guess in my mind I just wanted to give the spermies time to get where they were going before I disrupted my vagina with the softcup. But that's just my weird logic-I don't know that there is anything to it or not. I know some gals also put the spermies right in the cup and insert it. Good luck tonight!
Erin


----------



## snagglepat

Good luck tonight Mommies1&2. We never used any kind of menstrual cup with our insems so can't help on that front, we just lay on a towel and accepted that there was going to be some level of icky leakage. :)

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck! Yeah..baby wipes and tissues are a must :rofl:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck tonight mommies1and2!


----------



## EpdTTC

So...I had a gender scan again today and it looks like I am on team :pink:

Baby took a while to cooperate-had her knees bent, but then straightened out her legs and we got some pretty good looks. I am attaching two pics, one is a shot of her little hand :cloud9:and the other is a shot of her girl bits. You can see three little lines which is supposed to be a girl (they say it looks like a little hamburger). For boys, you see a little turtle head. So here's to hoping they got it right!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00550.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 36









SNC00552.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Nimyra

Yay! Go Team Pink!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

EpdTTC said:


> So...I had a gender scan again today and it looks like I am on team :pink:

Yaaayyy! So exciting!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

> So...I had a gender scan again today and it looks like I am on team

Congratulations... I'm jealous now! :blush::winkwink: I really want to know what I'm having but have to wait until 20 weeks!! :nope:

Gina, everything went well at the doctors, they took my blood pressure and gave me a general check over before filling in my referal - I'm supposed to hear from the midwife in the next couple of weeks!

The doctor wasn't too happy with me wanting a home birth though, he said because my sons birth wasn't straight forward that it would be better to have this one in hospital but that if I didn't want the local hospital I could always 'be visiting a friend' when I go into labour and so need to use a different hospital, but I'm still going to push for a home birth!


----------



## mommies1and2

Last nights insem was much better than the first...had wipes at the ready and used the Diva cup which was a big improvement over having a steady drip :shock:

I'm a little worried that I still haven't had a positive OPK...maybe they just don't work for me?? My Ovacue says today is my peak day and I should ovulate tomorrow so I guess if my temps bear it out I'll just assume everything was working as it should. Anyone have any wisdom to share about OPK's? I have been using those smiley face ones twice a day but no luck...:growlmad:
 
Congrats on the baby girl! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommies1and2-The OPKs always work well for me but I have heard some women say that they never get a positive OPK and they know they still ovulate. I really like that kind but sometimes I would use a cheaper brand at the same time, so that I could see if my line was there at all or getting darker. Good luck, hope this is your cycle for a BFP.

Daisy-I personally wouldn't want a home birth because I'm a big weenie and would be too afraid something would go wrong, but I think that if that is what you want than that is what you should push for.


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats on team pink


----------



## LunaBean

yayeee for team pink!!! :happydance:!!!!!

My donor finally got in contact today, he said the only day he's free next week is Monday, which is CD14 for me..I don't usually ovulate until CD 17/18 tho...eek! We're going to a concert in Belfast, Imogen Heap, on CD16..so it might be another 2-donor month lol. I've hardly been paying any attention at all the charting..oops!


----------



## kezza78

Hi ladies, 

Got a question, i've just done an OPK (i'm either 8/9 dpo) and theres a faint line on it. Could this mean anything? I've also had a really bad rash, started Friday night and came back Sunday and Monday. Any advice? xx


----------



## LunaBean

Actually..I just checked my charts..I've ovulated the past 3 months on cd 13..15 and 16..but all the months I got preg it was CD14..so should be fine!

Kezza - opks usually strat with a faint line then get darker over the next few days, I'm gona start doing mine today, so will post a pic so you can see! 

Duno about the rash tho! Do you use fertility friend? My carts in my sig is u wana have a look :)


----------



## kezza78

Hi Luna, 

I got positive opk's on 9th and 10th. Currently 8/9 dpo, just thought i'd do one just to see. What do you reckon? x


----------



## LunaBean

ahh thought u meant CD8 or 9 lol. I always got a positive opk when I was pregnant..BUT..it's not always the case, sometimes opks pick up LH throughout your cycle! Dont wana get your hopes up..but try again tomro! Good luck!


----------



## LunaBean

dont know what dpo this was..maybe 14/15-ish..tho could be as early as 9/10, I usually get early bfps! 

(green is opk..blue is hpt)

https://oi47.tinypic.com/r1zy1w.jpg


----------



## kezza78

Thanks for getting back to me Luna, think i'm going to hold off doing it again and just wait to test properly...too much stress xx


----------



## LunaBean

yeah you're best trying to hold out as long as possible..I start testing at about 7dpo..and it stresses me out! this month I'm not testing until the day af is due!! So not til 8th November!


----------



## kezza78

Fingers crossed for both of us then!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hope it's a sign of good news Kezza!

Lizzie-sounds like timing will be just fine this month!


----------



## mechanica

Hello!

I just found this forum (I have posted on the TTC) and am so pleased! I am TTC using donor sperm at home. I am on my 4th try. I started at the beginning but there were 144 pages!!

I would love to talk to people in the same position. I have never known anyone to do this.


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Mechanica,

Welcome to our wacky club! 

Emily


----------



## calliebaby

mommies1and2 said:


> I'm a little worried that I still haven't had a positive OPK...maybe they just don't work for me?? My Ovacue says today is my peak day and I should ovulate tomorrow so I guess if my temps bear it out I'll just assume everything was working as it should. Anyone have any wisdom to share about OPK's? I have been using those smiley face ones twice a day but no luck...:growlmad:

I never got a positive with the smiley face opks and I definitely ovulate. The cheap ones are easier to get a positive on since you can test much more often.
Good luck!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Mechanica!


----------



## mommies1and2

I finally got my first positive OPK this afternoon and my donor is coming over tonite (no pun intended) to bring his contribution! I'm a little embarrassed that I got my timing wrong and he has already donated Sunday, Monday and Tuesday but he is such a good sport about it. 

I was worried becaue my temps and the OvaCue and OPK's were not lining up...I still don't really understand the OvaCue part...I paid $300 for it and it told me my peak fertility day was Tuesday but it clearly wasn't! :growlmad:

But at least we've still got a chance to make a baby this month! :happydance:

Welcome Mechanica...I am new here too! Everyone here has been so helpful!


----------



## mechanica

Good luck, mommies1and2!! I think i may have got my dates mixed up too! I 'booked' my donor in for Saturday, but i dont think i will get my surge until Sunday now.

Oh well, fingers cross for us both!!


----------



## lyvian

Welcome Mechanica!!
I'm also new and the girls are all so nice and very helpful. I'm so pleased to have somewhere to share my thoughts concerns and questions .....speaking of which..

Girls, I need some help. We are on our second try and our donor has been great. we get his swimmers and off to make baby. We insert and wait about 30minutes and then when she gets up, she kinda leaks, is this normal? are we doing something wrong? I'm sorry if I grossed anyone, it's that I'm concern. Don't want swimmers to go to waste


----------



## EpdTTC

Lyvian,
I think it is pretty hard to gross us out! I don't think you are doing anything wrong-I think some leakage is normal-even for straight women doing it the old fashioned way! I think you can use a soft cup afterwards if you want to prevent some leakage-I found that I preferred them over not using one and feeling the goo drip out of me for a day!


----------



## Nimyra

Lyvian, totally normal to leak. The good swimmers will already be up in the uterus (and they don't fall out once they make it that far) by 30 minutes (10 minutes probably), so whatever leaks out doesn't really affect your chances. Most of us are extra paranoid though and that's where the softcups come in handy. :)


----------



## mommies1and2

Lyvian: I agree with what the other gals have shared. We use the Diva cup immediately after inserting the sperm and no more leaks...our donor regularly contributes about 5 ml's so that's alot of :spermy: I think some women even put the sperm into the cup and then insert the cup. We haven't tried that yet. 

Mechanica: Good luck on Saturday! Hopefully we'll both be getting :bfp: this month!


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah my doctor told me that any good swimmers will be up and away by the 10 minute mark, so I wouldn't worry about any leakage! I used the softcup once, but it was uncomfortable, and still leaked, so I mustn't have did it properly lol. 

Mechanica, it' ok to do it even 3 days before your surge, because they can live up to 4/5 days in good conditions!! Dont worry!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i use soft cups and love them. sometimes get a bit of leakage but not much.

im starting on the grapefruit juice now and gonna start testing twice a day with opk soon. so far plan is to go to donors wed/thurs/fri. really hoping its 5th time lucky


----------



## snagglepat

Lyvian, we always got leakage too, but couldn't figure out the cup thing without making even more mess so we just went with it. We'd receive our donation in the evening so I'd just go to bed, so stay lying down for 8 hours or so afterwards - with a pillow and towel beneath me. I'd then use a pad the next day to catch any later leakage. We'd always get leakage even whilst still lying down too. It's very normal - and clearly doesn't affect the overall result. :)

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Topazi, good luck! My donor is only free one night :(


----------



## lyvian

Girls You all are so amazing!! thanks for all your advice . They really have calmed me! Bless You all! Our donor will be over again tomorrow, and now I will be breathing easier thanks to all of you. We are lucky that he can donate 3 times. 

Mechanica and Mommies 1and2, keeping my fingers and toes cross for both of you. Hoping you both get A BFP!!!

Topaz, Good luck to you!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Lyvian-where in Ohio are you??
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck girls! Keeping FX'ed for lots of BFP's around here before xmas! We are hoping to insem again next week -- unfortunately we can only meet up with our donor 1X a month! But -- its better than our chances before -- when we were only able to afford frozen sperm like 2-3X a year!!!!!! Ha!


----------



## lyvian

We are in Avon Ohio Erin:)


----------



## EpdTTC

Wow! I'm in Kent! We're practically neighbors!


----------



## lyvian

Erin,
Yes we are. today we gave r doner a day off, he gives us his swimmers Sunday. Hopefully second try is a success! Have a great one everyone!


----------



## mechanica

Hello! I contacted my donor today about a donation (hopefully tomorrow/monday) and he said he may only be able to make one day.

Ruby, a doctor once told me that 1 carefully timed insemination is as good as 2/3 donations so don't worry! 

I am desperate for it to work this month. I know that sounds ridiculous, but tbh i thought it would work straight away (my first LO was conceived when i was using condoms!). I'm getting really sad about it not working and i've not even had the donation yet! I'm trying not to let TTC take over my life, but it is so hard to not think about it! I feel like i'm either waiting for my period or waiting to ovulate and i've had enough of weeing on sticks!

I've bought some preseed, has anyone ever had any luck with that? My donor said he would do NI if i wanted, but i'm not interested in doing it that way, though a part of me wonders if it would actually work if i did it the 'proper' way. Too complicated for me though, i have too many 'issues'.

I hope everyone is okay. I am trying to be relaxed but i don't think it's working! 

I wish i had a partner to talk it through with, but sadly you ladies will bear the brunt of my rants! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im more than happy for you to moan away at me, as i dont have a partner either so know where your comming from. 

i also feel fed up, only took 3 cycles to concieve callum and im now on cycle 5.

as for the NI you have the exact same odds with AI. so stick to what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Are the chances the same for NI & AI? I (kinda jokingly) mentioned that to my OH -- bc i know every drop matters! I worried there was some good swimmers left behind in the cup! She, of course, said no way! But i think if a few more cycles go by, i may lightly mention it again......

If it were me, i would consider that option........ bc i know it would simply be a "means to an end" so to speak....... But that's just my opionion. There wouldn't be any feelings involved. I'm sure that's controversial... & i'm not trying to start a debate or anything.

I feel we are all timing things so well -- and its so frustrating that its taking soo long! I can't believe my two attempts & OH's 2 attempts didn't work! When i got preggo with my son, i wasn't timing or trying....... & it happened the 1st month of sleeping with the guy. Plus, i work with teen moms & i see so many unplanned pregnancies everyday! It gets very frustrating!!!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

at the end of the day which ever way you do it the sperm ends up in the same place, time it well and you have just as good a chance.

try to remember it can take up to a year to concieve in a healthy couple so 4 tries our way is fine. i know its frustrating (im cycle 5 this time) but it will happen if you keep timing it well.


----------



## snagglepat

It is frustrating, but do stick with it. It was our 18th cycle before we successfully got pregnant the first time (we tried 12 with DP then succeeded on the 6th with me). Then this time it happened the first cycle we tried after I started ovulating again. Some babies are clearly a bit more chilled about when they come to join our families!

You might want to look into the legal implications of trying NI. Over here if we conceive using AI then the same-sex partner can go straight onto the birth certificate as the second parent at birth. If you use NI then you can't do that and have to go through step-parent adoption. (We had to do that with our first as the new law wasn't in place yet and it took over a year of assessments with social services and child protection before it went through - and ours was a supposedly simple case!) It also means that the donor is legally the father of you use NI, regardless of whether he goes on the birth certificate or not and whatever agreements you might have come to beforehand. There's a very big difference! Our donor tried NI with one of the first women he donated to and the relationship got very complicated. He's now a father to that child, not just a donor. As a result he will only ever donate using AI to anyone else - he's learned how blurred the boundaries can get!

I've read that statistically there is no difference in success rates as long as the sperm is used within 20-30 mins of ejaculation. I'd have to look out where I read that to check the source but I know I've heard it more than once. I know lots of people who have used AI and got pregnant on the first attempt, and others who have had to try for months or even years to get there. Just like with the numerous heterosexual partnerships I know who have conceived - some get pregnant in minutes, others go through years of heartache first. 

At the end of the day we've all got to choose our own path in this but I know I would never go the NI route. I'm bisexual anyway so it's not a sex issue, but it would seriously blur that donor/recipient boundary, feel all wrong within my monogamous partnership - even if my partner was on board with the idea - and wouldn't even give any specific benefit. Definitely not for me!

Interesting topic though Ruby. :)

Gina. x


----------



## mechanica

snagglepat - I am in the UK. Does that mean that using AI the donor has no parental rights or am i missing the point? Surely if we did a DNA test and the baby was his he would have parental rights? I obviously don't want this, but i figured it didn't matter which route you went down and that really, the whole thing is based on a whole lot of trust (that i won't sting him for child support and he won't want access). I'm a singleton, so the father bit will just stay blank for us. 

I have heard that you have the same chances with AI and NI. I guess its a common misconception that NI is more successful. With NI, the sperm shoots out, so i always thought it had more chance of shooting a winning sperm up there :blush: With AI, you're sort of just leaving it at the opening and hoping for the best, surely?

Can i ask to those who are pregnant through AI, what 'technique' did you use? I have always removed the syringe after erm, depositing the sperm, but i've heard some people leave it in as a 'plug' for 30 minutes. I'm never quite sure how to do it, tbh. How long i have to stay with my hips elevated or how it all works. I'm using preseed this time, so will get the sperm, he'll leave and i'll go straight into my room, deposit the preseed, wait 15 mins and then insert the sperm. I've also heard of people waiting until the sperm liquifies but i'm not sure about that either. Any advice?


----------



## EpdTTC

Mechanica-If you read back through the thread, I think you will find many different tips and stories about how we all do/did our inseminations. I personally think that AI probably has a better chance of working than NI. My rationale is that when you are doing it the old fashioned way and the man ejaculates, he will likely still trust a bit through that process and through the thrusting and then removing the penis, I think that just as much, if not more, of the sperm would be slopped up the side of his penis and come out upon removal, as would with AI and removal of the syringe. Just my little science brain at work. HaHa! No research to back up that hypothesis, although I was once married to a man and have had heterosexual sex so I know how that process goes ;) Also, a penis really doesn't get any closer to the cervix than a syringe, especially if you use a speculum and a catheter on the end of the syringe. This is what my partner and I did the cycle we got pregnant. The first insemination I did myself with just a syringe. Removed the syringe immediately, put in a soft cup, had an orgasm, and preceded to lay in bed for at least a half hour before getting up to use the bathroom. Then went to bed as it was in the evening. The next day my partner did the insemination. She used a speculum and flashlight (headlamp would have been better) and located my cervix and then used a syringe to suck up the spermies, then placed a long (about 4 inches maybe) catheter on the end of the syringe and got it right up to my cervix (we did not put it in my cervix, that can be dangerous and cause infection) and "painted" my cervix with the semen. She very carefully removed the speculum (this is the hardest part and you will lose some of the goods-must be ultra careful) and then I placed a softcup in, had an orgasm, and laid down for a couple of hours-I think we took a nap. It was in the middle of the afternoon so I was up and about the rest of the day. We did use preseed and I laid with my hips elevated on a pillow. Hope that helps! Good luck this week!


----------



## snagglepat

In the UK it's possible for any biological parent to pursue their parental rights through the courts and chances are they'll get some for of legal recognition and forced access etc. However if you use AI and have a contract drawn up beforehand then you have evidence to show such a court that this wasn't the intention initially. It's not legally binding but it would be taken into consideration. If you use NI then it is assumed the man is the father as some form of personal relationship is assumed.

So yeah, lots of trust is required!

Gina. x


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello Ladies!

Sorry to burst in here in the middle of an interesting debate...could do with a little advice...

We think we may have found a donor on vivastreet, but having googled his username we're not sure what to think:

"Stocking clad male seeks top: "I love to dress in killer high heels, black stockings, corset and open crotch panties whilst being open for you to use. I am available most saturdays from 8am until 3pm, plus the occasional Friday from 8am until 5pm. I can accommodate, in more ways than one." 

He has apparently been through IVF with his wife so has had all the tests and is clear...but not sure whether he can be so sure with extra-marital activities such as that...

What would you think??


----------



## topazicatzbet

if it were me id be running in the opposite direction, think you need to ask more questions there hun.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- Those are interesting points i hadn't considered!

Erin -- You are prob right about equal amounts of leakage! 

Hhmm... i think i can easily be swayed. Bottom-line... i just want a baby. And this waiting game sucks!!

I need to be thankful for all the things that are going well -- OH agreed to carry a baby & i found a nice donor who i trust. The rest is up to nature, God, &/or the universe!

day-dreamer -- I would say keep looking. It may take a little longer but you will find the right donor. To each their own -- and that guy is welcome to have any hobbies(?) he so chooses. But, from your perspective i would worry that he is A. A bit strange, and B. Not clean. Do you have proof he is actually married? Besides if he is having new partners, then you would need to see clean STD screenings monthly...... but even so there is a 6 month quarantine period... where HIV/STDs may not show in tests. Have you tried an actual donor site? It's really not all that expensive. I wish i had signed up sooner! Not sure why i waited so long! Good luck!


----------



## EpdTTC

day_dreamer-I'd say run like hell. I'm not one to judge people and like Ruby said, to each their own-he can have all of the hobbies he wants but considering that he is soliciting himself to be used for sex and you are looking to insert his semen into your body, I would put your health first, and I think that it sounds like he might engage in high risk sexual behavior. Even if he has protected sex, it sounds like he may have a high volume of sexual partners. Just my two cents.


----------



## LunaBean

Day dreamer, Id say he's a fake, the amount of replies I had from 'genuine guys' saying how they're wives had went through IVF and he just wanted to help us out etc were all lies. I asked one for a pic of him and his wife and he claimed not to have any!! Also, with the username thing on Vivastreet, you just enter any name you want when you reply to an ad, so it could jut be that he made up a name that hapens to be someone elses username! Either way, it sounds dodgy

This is my 17th cycle of this madness with 5 lost pregnancies under my belt..to say its getting tedious is an understatment. My opks arent doing anything at all and the donor is coming up tomro night :(

As for the NI thing, Im totally against it. It totally undermines my relationship with my OH. If I was for it, I'd just go out and pull a guy in a club, doing it the AI way, _we're_ making our baby, not me and some random guy. Some people see it as a 'means to an end' I guess, Ive nothing against that tho, but if a man is willing to donate, it should be for the right reasons, not to get his leg over and a baby 'might' come out of it 9 months down the line! Anyways, AI and NI hav the same chance of working!


----------



## Nimyra

My opinion -- aside from the HUGE issues that doing NI can raise legally and in terms of complicating the relationship, if a guy is interested in doing NI with you, you had better believe he's interested in doing NI with other people too. That means even if he's clean as of 6 months ago (window for HIV to show up in a test), there is no guarantee he's still clean since he's been exposed to anything anyone who he's donated NI to has. This is much more health risk than I personally am willing to take, no matter how much I want a baby. 

Now, if it was a personal friend - like some people use, that might be a different story (and still the issues of complicating the relationship persist). But a donor found online, forget it! 

NI is NOT more effective than AI. In many cases AI is probably more effective - like if you are using a cervical cap and stem.

Now, if you want to have sex with a donor and hope to get pregnant, that's cool and I would absolutely not judge anyone for doing that. But I think we should just call it sex in that case and not "Natural Insemination." 

I get really upset when I see guys on my listserve try to argue that NI is more effective. They are talking to women in a delicate emotional state (come on, TTC makes us CRAZY) and very susceptible into being pressured or deceived into doing something they might later regret.

... rant over... sorry about that!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Has to be AI for me too - legally the baby is the 'donors' if its conceived through NI. 

Day_Dreamer, the only problem with Vivastreet is of course the guys who are fake. We had over a hundred replies, and out of that I'd day 3-4 were genuine. The guy we ended up using was nice though! :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Thanks for all your replies girls, my gut instinct was to run for the hills but I wasn't sure whether I was just over reacting. I don't get the point of fake replies...I am very clear that we will only consider AI so guys have nothing to gain by replying if theyre not genuine. *sigh* guess I have a lot to learn! :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

It is hard hun, but I honestly think it's much harder when you know you have to pay to contact a donor.. I found it a really disheartening process if I'm entirely honest, really didn't 'enjoy' it if that makes sense x


----------



## LunaBean

You should have saw my ad, pity it expired, we had load of criteria on the last ad, non-smoker, no NI etc, and we had so many replies from people saying beggars can't be choosers and who did we think we were having so many stipulations! Fools.


----------



## RubyRainbows

day_dreamer said:


> Thanks for all your replies girls, my gut instinct was to run for the hills but I wasn't sure whether I was just over reacting. I don't get the point of fake replies...I am very clear that we will only consider AI so guys have nothing to gain by replying if theyre not genuine. *sigh* guess I have a lot to learn! :(

Who knows! I had some strange responses too, even tho i clearly stated AI only. I guess some guys think they can eventually convince you otherwise. One guy i was talking to for a few weeks... seemed really nice... and then all of a sudden asked if i wanted him to email me a picture of "his package." It can be very frustrating to weed thru the perverts until you find a genuine, great guy! Hang in there! :hugs:

It should give you hope that many women on here have found very nice, sincere, legit donors that we trust. You will too. Always go with your gut! :hug: (The donor we decided to go with sent me his professional website, showed me pics of himself with his wife & step-kids, pics of himself with his nieces/nephews, vacation pics, and i googled his name & cell phone number & everything checked-out. He also brought medical screenings to our 1st meeting, was more than happy to sign a contract, and wore his work badge which verified his name & picture.) Never feel you are "over-reacting" -- i think it's crucial to ensure the guy "checks out" before meeting him!!! 

Not sure if i mentioned this yet: but i called the hotel we used last time & they said we can check-in early for no additional fee. :happydance: (As long as they aren't full... which i can't see why they would be on a random Monday!) Very excited to meet our donor again next Monday for attempt #2! Also, so happy that the specimen cups have arrived in the mail! As some of you may remember, we used a sippy cup last time bc i couldn't find any specimen cups (pots) at 4 different pharmacies! :blush:


----------



## mechanica

day dreamer - i agree with what the others have said. I don't mind my donor getting up to 'extra curricular activities' but i think those sort of activities could put you at risk because how do you know that he's protecting himself? 

Nimyra - your post hit so many chords with me :cry: for so many reasons. It's still a bit 'raw' but i made a very stupid decision and believed a donor over my gut instinct and i am still paying for it now.

In other news, i have had a rollercoaster of a day today, it's been really awful. I text my donor asking him if he were available as i was expecting my surge today (i had 'booked' him weeks ago because i always surge on day 17) and he then began pressurising me into doing NI. Now, i have been 'working' with this guy for 5 months, he knows that the reason i will not consider NI is i have been raped in the past. I don't want to have sex, i want to have a baby. I began to get really upset. He said he would only do two donations if it was NI, otherwise he would do 1 donation of AI because otherwise 'whats in it for him?'. He also started having a go at me about how i should 'compromise' and he 'doesn't see what the big deal is' :nope::nope::nope: I was SO upset i can't even tell you. I cannot under any circumstances do NI, the feelings and the aftermath just aren't worth it for me. 

So, i figured this month was out. I was contemplating throwing my morals out of the window (i am desperate for a baby and have been feeling really positive about it this month and he knows this and was obviously playing on it) but my friend talked some sense into me. I texted him back and basically told him to forget it, i can't be backed into corners over this and ignore my gut again. He was very surprised and said we needed to 'talk' but i am not interested at all. I am so upset about the whole thing. 

So, i started looking for another donor and emailed a very well known one never for a moment thinking he would say yes, and he did! I spoke to him on the phone and we are meeting up tomorrow! Can you believe it? I can't! I was meant to get my surge today but i didn't, so i figure i'll get it tomorrow. So, fingers crossed this might be perfect timing!

He also mentioned that i might be having trouble because i am still breastfeeding. He said it is possible for women to fall pregnant when breastfeeding but women produce prolactin when they're bf and it means the egg might not 'nest'. I'm going to read up on it tomorrow.

Thank you so much for listening to me, i'm so glad i found this site!! :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm so sorry about what your donor said Mechanica :( That is so horrible. I'm glad you told him where to go!!

Your new donor is right though, a lot of women find it harder to get pregnant whilst breasfeeding. Sometimes you don't ovulate at all, other times your body might find it harder to 'accept' a new baby because in a sense its still focusing on the one you're currently feeding. x


----------



## Nimyra

Oh my god, Mechanica, I am so sorry that happened to you. I hope my little rant didn't upset you... that sort of behavior makes me absolutely furious. I'm glad you told him to go to hell. It is so very hard, wanting a baby so badly. It's easy to be taken advantage of. I hope you don't blame yourself for what happened. Its really hard to stick to your guns when you are vulnerable. 

Fortunately not all donors are like that. The one I used was an absolute angel. 

*huge hugs*


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica -- Sorry to hear what an upsetting day you've had! :hugs: Amazing how everything is falling into place tho with the new donor -- almost like it was meant to be! Good luck! I hope this is your month!


----------



## day_dreamer

Omg mechanica, sorry to hear about your donor! what a Tosser! glad to hear its working out ok for you :)

we put our ad on vivastreet over a month ago now and only had 5 responses. 1 of those was a good luck msg, 2 were wanting to help but wanted no contact with any children (not what we want) then this guy, and another. I think the section we advertised in didn't help - gay personals...if people saw our ad, what were they originally looking for?? Should've thought about that before really...just don't know where else to post it!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

We posted our ad in Adult personals. x


----------



## mechanica

Thanks all, i haven't heard from him since and tbh i am a bit disappointed in him but only because i thought i 'knew' what kind of guy he was and clearly i didn't know at all :(

I tested this morning on the opk and the second line is tapering off now, so i think i must have missed my surge yesterday :(. I'm just going to be honest with my donor and ask him if he wants to come anyway (since i should be ovulating later today) and if so i'll pick him up from the station after work. It means having to find a babysitter between now and then though! I am in the process of weaning my daughter (she is nearly 3! i never expected to breastfeed this long!) so hopefully i'll get a BFP soon.

Thanks for all the support, i really appreciate it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: mechanica

i hate guys like that, another girl who used my donor had a horrible experience with a previous donor he wanted to film her inseminating and she was so desparate for a baby she did it. thankgod she then found my donor

so glad you have found another donor


----------



## LunaBean

Mechanica thats an awful way for your donor to react! Fool!!! You're right not to use him, I hope it works this month with the other guy you found! I had a similar experience, Id been talking to a guy for ages, on MSN, on the phone, emailing etc, and was supposed to meet him at the hotel the day we saw Mika in Belfast..I text him just before we left saying we wouldn;'t be long, and he replied saying he'd only help us if 'one of you gets your feet out and helps me'..turned out he had a foot fetish! He might have said at the start, he seemed so nice the whole time and said he 100% knew we wouldn't be helping him out etc.So that month was wasted. Men are ridiculous sometimes. 

Well still no darker opks for me, I think my pee's broken lol. Tho in saying that, I had a month I didnt get a positive opk, just lines for 2 weeks, and still managed to get pregnant :rofl: 

Here's this months pic...

https://i54.tinypic.com/30wpod4.jpg

and the month I winged it and got pregnant...

I had the insemination on CD15 I think...

https://i41.tinypic.com/2epk8lx.jpg


----------



## kezza78

Hi ladies, 

No luck here this month!! Af arrived spot on time yesterday morning. On to the next cycle for us. Really hoping this is our month. xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Mechanica-Your first donor sounds like a manipulative creeper. I can't help but wonder if this was his plan all along-to build a relationship with you, earn your trust, and hope to eventually talk you into having sex. I think that men who donate do so because they genuinely want to help, not because they are looking for something to be in it for them or looking to get laid. I am glad that despite your vulnerability and desperately wanting a baby that you found the strength to say no to him. If I were you I would not have any further contact with this guy at all, even further AI. He obviously cannot be trusted. I'm very sorry to hear of all that you have been through. Hang in there-it'll happen.


----------



## mommies1and2

Mechanica - Hearing that you've decided to use another donor is great. Someone who tries to manipulate you into having sex with them is clearly not the kind of person you want to have a baby with! Way to stand up for yourself! :grr:

Ruby - Great news you were able to work out something with the hotel...good luck! :dust:

Reading over so many of your experiences with donors makes me extra glad to have the one we do. He and his wife have been friends of ours for years and never wanted to have kids. When they heard we were talking seriously about having a baby they volunteered to help us. This was our first try so my timing hasn't been the best but they've both been great! We did six inseminations this month and no one complained about the inconvenience. 

Now we are in the two week wait...which is kind of a relief, frankly! It's nice to know I've done all I can do this month. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Mechanica..get the donor up anyways, you usually ovulate 24-36 hours after your surge, so it'd be fine!!!

I also posted our ad in adult personals..you'll probably find that the genuine people who reply probably searched vivastreet by area to see what ads came up..one of ours searched our town because he was looking for a dog..another was looking for a bed! :rofl:


----------



## LunaBean

Oh..and my donor can't make it tonight, he's coming at 10am tomro instead, even better for me!!!!


----------



## RainbowMum

I am halfway to my £5000 baby fund target which we'll be using for IUI next year :happydance: Hopefully by August I will have reached target...

Lizzie I'm sad you decided not to go to the Fertility show. I got the ok from my girlfriend to go[meaning I'm not spending the afternoon and evening with her as I'll be travelling to see her after the show]
She said I'd probably regret not going.
Two overseas clinics I'd be interested in using are exhibiting so it will be good to have a chance to ask them questions


----------



## LunaBean

I have my tickets already, but I was chatting to OH and she said I'd probably panic myself by going, cus I dont know if I even have a problem yet, I dont get my test results until the 16th Nov..so figured I'd wait until I get them back..incase I dont even have a problem at all and it's just bad luck! There's nothing else I can personally do to help myself stay pregnant..and I'd only end up scouring all the stalls etc ad working myself up at the cost of IVF/IUI etc..because I know I can 'get' pregnant, so dont actually need help from fertility clinics that way! 

I can always go next year if I need to! If you're still going, I can post you my ticket if you want! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sorry AF got you, Kezza :hug:

Thanks mommies1and2! FX'ed! 6 insems! Yippee! :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Just googled the other person who replied and found this:

"I'm a 40yr old male looking for a lady who will breast feed me and anything else which they will do.
I am clean discrete and repsectfull.
If you are interested please mail me and tell me what you would be happy to do.
Thanks."

Oh dear - looks like this might be a loooooooooooong process :(

Anybody know of a good donor in the West Country-ish region?


----------



## LunaBean

Vivastreet dont have actual profiles tho, just names, so that mightnt be him! I just tried googling the name of our donor, and it gave some random guy who takes pictures from Manchester!


----------



## day_dreamer

True, but the postcode areas they'd posted in was the exact same one as ours, and neithehr of them common names that you'd just think up off the top of your head lol.


----------



## EpdTTC

Day dreamer-so sorry you are running into the dodgy type. Keep at it. Maybe consider joining a donor website that requires a nominal fee to be paid. This might help reduce the number of non-serious replies.

Sorry about AF Kezza! Hope next month is it.

Mommies1and2-Your donor sounds great. I too, was lucky enough to find a guy in my professional/social circle who is very wonderful. When I read about all that some of these ladies here go through it makes me all the more grateful!

TegansMom-Did I miss something??? I didn't know you were pregnant!


----------



## LunaBean

Stay clear then! lol


----------



## LunaBean

Thought you girls might like this, clomid quints!!!

Two Ladies Six Babies


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow they are gonna have their hands full.


----------



## Tegans Mama

EpdTTC said:


> Day dreamer-so sorry you are running into the dodgy type. Keep at it. Maybe consider joining a donor website that requires a nominal fee to be paid. This might help reduce the number of non-serious replies.
> 
> Sorry about AF Kezza! Hope next month is it.
> 
> Mommies1and2-Your donor sounds great. I too, was lucky enough to find a guy in my professional/social circle who is very wonderful. When I read about all that some of these ladies here go through it makes me all the more grateful!
> 
> TegansMom-Did I miss something??? I didn't know you were pregnant!

I forgot to announce it on here.. :blush: :lol: but yes, I am pregnant :D roughly 5 weeks ish give or take a few days either way. Not exactly sure when I ovulated but obviously it was at the right time :lol: I didn't do OPK's this month (was going to do them next month, this month was the warm up)


----------



## LunaBean

:happydance: Im excited!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

What are you excited for Luna Bean? :lol: How are the OPK's looking?? x


----------



## Nimyra

OMG, Lea, Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you! Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea!! Congrats!!!!!!! Awesome news!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## day_dreamer

Woohooooo!! Congratulations!! I'm excited too!!

We have searched on most of the pay sites but not found anyone worth paying to contact1


----------



## LunaBean

Cus its exciting ur pregnant again Lea! lol

The donor is in the buildinggg..well, the bathroom to be precise lol. STILL nothing on an opks, its practically blank today, I cudnt have missed my surge tho!!! I duno whats goin on lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

:( I had problems with OPK's last time we were thinking of trying, I did a whole months worth with nothing on them! I get pain when I ovulate so I know I did, but the stupid OPK's said not!

It is exciting... Bit of a shock though :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats lea 

good luck luna- you ve said it yourself you have previously had no pos opk but got preg. so dont worry about it.


----------



## cranberry

well ladies, after 3 days of reading :coffee: from the beginning, i'm caught up :happydance:

i feel there should be some kind of reward :wacko: - is this the longest thread on this site?

i am happy to have found you guys. i am single and gay and decided this year to go it alone. i have a known donor, did a myomectomy in july for fibroids and my domestic partnership should be dissolved by next week making me really free and single :happydance:

i am on cd4 but i don't think i will do my first iui until next month just because of when my donor will be available to do scheduled collections at the clinic. but i learned so much here that i am charting and we will do a trial home insemination this month. i ordered my supplies!

congrats to all the babies mommas on here and good luck to those still trying :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome cranberry! I think I'm gona make a badge for everyone who reads this whole thread, lol. Sorry to hear about your CP (sounds like ur glad tho? lol)..welcome to this mad house! Feel free to ask any questions you have..even if you think they're personal lol. I'm an old hand at this (as Im sure you've read), and I'm now in my 2 week wait! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, Cranberry! You do deserve an award for reading the whole thread! Hopefully you'll get pregnant at home before your iui... its happened before!

Luna, if you make a badge I want one too!


----------



## EpdTTC

Me too me too!

Congrats Lea! That is awesome. I can't believe you "forgot" to tell us! I would've been screaming it! You are very lucky with those first tries and fertile it seems!

Welcome Cranberry! Good luck with your inseminations! As Nimyra said, you could get pregnant before your IUI-it happened to me! I did a very casual, unplanned round of home inseminations in June with the intention of having IUIs the following month, and to my surprise, I got pregnant! I hope the same happens for you!


----------



## cranberry

thanks ladies. 

as soon as af ends i am going to load up on evening primrose oil because although i was not one to pay attention before, i highly suspect that my CM will be very little. better be safe than sorry.


----------



## LunaBean

grapefruit juice is a great quick-fix for CM too, even tho it tastes vileee lol


----------



## Nimyra

lol. I love grapefruit juice. I can drink it by the gallon. And did the month I conceived!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im on the grapefruit juice this cycle but havent had much yet. im really worried im gonna have a dodge cycle again. 

im in for a late night to night as the dog has gone into labour hope its not too late cos i ve got to drive to my donors tom.


----------



## LunaBean

aww, wat dog do u hav?


----------



## topazicatzbet

beagles. mum is tan and white and dad is tri colour so should have a mix of both.


----------



## day_dreamer

Awww cute!

I've just realised (I know, i'm a bit slow in realising this lol) but it's going to mightily awkward if/when we do find a donor - I work nights! Well, the evening shift so 2-10pm - when on earth am I going to fit it in? It's hard enough finding someone suitable never mind then having to find someone who can come round after 10.30pm!! :S


----------



## EpdTTC

You can always do it before 2:00 day_dreamer! I inseminated at 1:30 in the afternoon the cycle I conceived and was out and about later in the day!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i do all my insems during the day cos my donor works nights, i use instead cups so i can get right up.


----------



## LunaBean

My donor was here at 10am yesterday, I usually always do it in the morning, dont think it matters!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Aah I hadn't thought of that! I'm so stoooopid sometimes!! I think I always just presumed everyone works 9-5 haha!!

Am sending out a few replies later tonight so hopefully one of this lot will be genuine and available and will meet our criteria. I've come across several people who are willing to just be a donor, but unfortunately we are wanting our donor to be known and play a (very small) part in the lives of our children...and this seems to be a lot harder to find!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Day_Dreamer, Just my opinion, but donors might be more comfortable with being contacted when the child is grown (18+) than playing some regular role when the child is young. Playing a regular role can also open a donor up to legal issues because the child has rights with respect to the biological father. Although you can sign a contract saying you won't sue for child support, your child still has rights to do so. That is why the donor I used didn't want to be identified until my daughter is 18. My suggestion is that if you want your donor involved while your child is under 18 you check out the site co-parentmatch.com, or use a donor you know and are friends with in real life.

I know you didn't ask for advice, so I hope it doesn't offend. Best of luck finding what you want!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got really lucky with my donor as he is happy to have what ever contact i want, i know others have very little contact with him but i like callum to have a dad and we see him regularly (obviously since im ttc again)


----------



## Nimyra

thanks for chiming in, Topazicatzbet. Its nice to hear what different arrangements people are able to work out!


----------



## snagglepat

When we set things up with our donor we agreed that there would be no regular contact but he would be willing to meet any child conceived during childhood if they had any questions or wanted to meet him. We also agreed to email contact a few times a year. However, he also happens to live near where my parents did until very recently and once our daughter was born we decided we wanted a photo of him with her just in case (morbidly) anything should happen to him. That way she would have a record of having met him at least once. That meeting led to another and we've now agreed to meet for lunch once a year near his home town. This is a level of commitment he feels comfortable with and for us will ensure that he is a sufficiently normal part of our children's lives that there will never be a need for difficult questions or explanations as they grow. However he plays no further role in our family. He is just a donor who we have contact with.

I don't know if this is something that might work for you, but our donor is only a donor to us and to the others he donates to, however we have that little bit more contact than many have with their donors. It might be something that you could consider/propose that you may find your potential donors would be comfortable with. After all, getting lunch bought for them once a year, especially if you're willing to travel to them to meet is not a big commitment. :)

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i should say that he has no parental responsibility, i didnt want that. but he buys him gifts and we refer to him as daddy, but its easy for me being single.


----------



## day_dreamer

Snagglepat - that's a very interesting situation you have, and one I'd be interested in discussing with my OH.

Our reasoning behind wanting our donor to be known is that we don't want there to be a potentially traumatic big thing when they reach 18. Being a very small part of their lives (and definitely not a parent of any kind) means we can explain to the child/ren this is the man who gave us the most wonderful gift...and he will be a constant if irregular figure in their lives so they never have to wonder who he was, where they came from etc. He won't be on the birth certificate and won't have any rights, we'll make sure we have a contract for that.


----------



## lyvian

I haven't been on hear for awhile, my OH is sicky:(. So I been caring for her.
1st of all CONGRATS Lea!!! Also mommies, we are on our 2wk wait!! right there with you. I'm just a little nerves with her sick and all (flu). She also asked me if it was normal to still have that sticky mucus coming if she were pregnant, so of course I told her I would ask my experts:). SO here I am LOL.


----------



## LunaBean

Well I did get a positive OPK yesterday and ovulated this morning (quite painfully!), after panicing lol :rofl: Just hope there'sone or 2 still hanging around in there!!! 

https://i54.tinypic.com/1yrdy1.jpg


----------



## mommies1and2

Daydreamer: We decided to use a known donor, he and his wife are both good friends of ours. They live in the same town as us currently but will be moving a few states away next summer. We do not plan on referring to him as Daddy, just as a friend of ours that wanted to help us have a baby. We all agree that he has no parental rights or responsibilities and signed a contract tomake that clear. But because we've been friends for years we know we'll see eachother pretty often even once they move...we didn't want this to be a secretive kind of thing at all. Our mutual friends all know that he is our donor and this has all worked out well for us so far! One of my first jobs was working at a place that matches up biological parents with children that were given up for adoption...there are positive and negative things to this no matter which way you do it. We truly feel that this scenario offers the best of both worlds...it's open and honest, our boundries are clearly defined, and there are no secrets... good luck finding what works best for you and your family!

Lyvian: I am 4 DPO and my temps are higher than they've ever been...I'm hoping they will stay up there! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## day_dreamer

mommies1and2 said:


> Daydreamer: We decided to use a known donor, he and his wife are both good friends of ours. They live in the same town as us currently but will be moving a few states away next summer. We do not plan on referring to him as Daddy, just as a friend of ours that wanted to help us have a baby. We all agree that he has no parental rights or responsibilities and signed a contract tomake that clear. But because we've been friends for years we know we'll see eachother pretty often even once they move...we didn't want this to be a secretive kind of thing at all. Our mutual friends all know that he is our donor and this has all worked out well for us so far! One of my first jobs was working at a place that matches up biological parents with children that were given up for adoption...there are positive and negative things to this no matter which way you do it. We truly feel that this scenario offers the best of both worlds...it's open and honest, our boundries are clearly defined, and there are no secrets... good luck finding what works best for you and your family!

That's lovely to hear your story - thanks for sharing!

I have to say that that was our original plan - to use a mutual friend. He only lived 40 minutes away and was as excited as we were about helping us out and playing the "uncle" role. But sadly we had to move away from the area due to redundancy, and now we live over 3 hours away so it's really not a practical option any more - for donations or future visits. It's such a shame, as we had our heart set on him. But now we're pushing onwards with finding someone else who meets our criteria. If we haven't found someone in a couple of months who is willing to be known and to have (sporadic) contact with the child/ren, then I guess we'll have to re-evaulate our priorities.

Good luck everyone - lots of 2wws at the moment!


----------



## lyvian

Mommies,
I try to not look at the calendar but it's kinda hard :wacko: . Everytime It comes to mind, I say a prayer. My OH is doing better than me (even though she is sick with the flu). She is relaxed and that helps me when I'm around her, but when I'm at work it's another story :rofl: . 
I wish all of us good new and a BFP!!! Thanks girl, writing here keeps me from going nuts :)


----------



## Nimyra

I started a parenting journal... anyone want to stalk me? :flower:
My Journal


----------



## topazicatzbet

i will, will have a good read tonight. 

well i ovulate through the night, god it really hurt this month i couldnt sleep. good to go back to a normal cycle though.


----------



## lyvian

I will be checking it out. Everyone have a great day:)


----------



## mommies1and2

:headspin: Sooo excited...I am 5 DPO and started with mild cramps and a little spotting this afternoon...I am choosing to believe this is another good sign and that I am actually pregnant. 

It's so funny, usually I am the sensible one and my OH is the one who is emotional but this time she is trying to keep my feet on the ground... She is cautiously excited and I am over the moon...I don't care if its practical or not!

Since this is our first go round I am really just guessing thats what's happening. Can anyone share what implantation bleeding was like for you, if you've had it?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey ladies. Well, we will by trying again this month, I had a MC the day before yesterday :( Went to the docs who said there is no reason why not to...

This is the first place I've said anything about it. We told our family yesterday, and have to find a way of 'announcing' it on FB since we foolishly took for granted that everything would be ok... 

Anyway, sorry to put a downer on this lovely thread! Hope everyone is doing ok! :hugs: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry to hear that, good on you for getting back on the horse straight away.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Lea-having been there before, my heart goes out to you. I do hope that things happen for you just as quickly in the coming months.


----------



## Nimyra

Oh, Lea, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww Lea -- i'm so sorry to hear your sad news! :hug: Thinking of you! :hugs:

Lyvian -- everything i've read about 2ww symptoms indicates that discharge/wetness is often a pregnancy sign! Yaayy! Good luck!

Mommies1&2 -- FX'ed for you! Sounds promising!

Luna -- i think there are 2 little girlies just waiting to fertilize! :winkwink:

day-dreamer -- Your friend who was excited about donating sounds perfect! Driving a bit shouldn't be too hard! Our (two) donors both live over 4 hours away! Last month we met in the middle @ a hotel for insemination! Maybe you should still consider him as a possibility?? Just a thought!

We are meeting a new donor tonight! We had scheduled our donor for Monday morning but CM started two days ago & OPK was + yesterday!!!!!!! I can't believe timing can change so much! We are worried that Monday will be too late! But it's the only day the donor was available! Sooooo we are meeting a different donor tonight! He also lives 4 hours away & we will be meeting at the same hotel. He seems very genuine & very nice! Hope it goes well tonight -- i am so anxious & nervous!


----------



## Nimyra

Day_Dreamer, I was going to say the same as Ruby. My donor was 4 hours away. Sometimes its worth the drive for the right donor. Maybe he'd even be willing to come to you if you reimbursed his expenses. I'm sure whatever you decide will be fine though!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Have to agree that the right donor is well worth travelling for. Our current donor lives 10 minutes away and drives to us, but if/when we're on the market for another, we have a guy in Liverpool who seems really nice!


----------



## mommies1and2

Teagan, so sorry to hear your news.:hugs2: 

Good luck tonite Ruby :thumbup:


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck tonight Ruby!

Day-dreamer-I agree with the other girls-a drive for the right donor is definitely worth it!


----------



## lyvian

Mommies 1and2- SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! I'm the more emotional one too. She is more like you. I'm so hoping and praying she is. Funny story, Our 1st try when she was getting close to her AF, everytime she went to the bathroom, I went along LOL. I'd stand there and say, "Are we clear." LOL! Today she told me,"I guess you will be following me to the bathroom soon. I'm out of control, aren't I? 

Tegans, my heart goes out to you. Sending a huge :hug: your way.

Ruby thanks and GOOD LUCK, going to say a prayer for you, for all of us. May God Bless us with a bundle of JOY.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tonight went awesome!!!! I LOVED this guy! Soooooo good looking! Gorgeous eyes! So sweet, sincere, & thoughtful! Gave us a big hug when he saw us. Really excited about "fathering" a child bc he said otherwise he would never get the chance to have kids (i think he may be gay). He's only 23 years old... we are the only couple he is "working" with... and he talked to his parents about the whole thing & got their support. Sooo happy right now! FX'ed!!! There was alot of leakage tho! Not sure why?! I said to OH "Your legs are in the air & your butt is elevated on two pillows.... how can it be dripping out! It defies gravity!!!!!" :dohh:

I assured OH that the hotel desk clerk wouldn't think twice about us checking out 2 hours later --- But i was wrong! He looked at me like i had two heads & said "REALLY?!" When i said we were checking out! Awkward! :wacko:

Thanks for all the support girls! :flower: 

Lyvian -- you sound like me! Lol. Almost everyday during the 2WW i text OH at work and ask how she's feeling... if she "feels pregnant"... and to describe her CM to me. :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just out of curiosity -- how often do you guys ask your donors to get updated HIV/STD screenings? Are they usually pretty good about doing this regularly?? (I'm not as much concerned with the donor we used last month bc he is married & in a seemingly monogamous relationship... but a bit more concerned since this donor is young & "single.")


----------



## Nimyra

I think having test results redone every 6 months is reasonable, especially if you are paying for them to be tested. I also think it is reasonable to ask your donor to abstain from risky behavior and to tell you if they do anything that could put them (and hence you) at risk. 

That said, when I used my donor (a year ago!), his test results were nearly a year old. I made a judgment call that I thought he was trustworthy and most likely not exposed to anything.


----------



## day_dreamer

Lea - so sorry :hugs:

If money weren't an issue right now we'd definitely use him, but he as weve both recently moved houses and jobs money is going to be tight for a while. He cant afford to come here and we cant give him 60quid for petrol!


----------



## mommies1and2

Ladies:

Since this is our first month TTC I am not that experienced at the charting but I think mine might be going to a triphasic stage now...Would you mind taking a look and letting me know what you think? 

www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/calendar_module.php?d=2010-10-30 

(Just ignore the fertility monitor info, it's not right.) 

Is it really possible that all these signs could line up and I'm NOT pregnant? I want to be so badly, maybe I'm seeing things...I am only 6 DPO but I want to test so badly...I've got to get a grip! :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats not the right link hun, it takes me to my chart. go to your home page and copy the code there that looks like this

https:// www.fertilityfriend.com/home/242043


----------



## LunaBean

Aww noway Lea..I'm so so sorry..I know only too well how you feel :hug: It's not fair.


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: thankyou Liz.. It is unfair, why can't things just be easy for us all :(


----------



## lyvian

Ruby, I'm glad everything went well. Our donor is also young(21) and he is here on a work visa. We know him for 3years and is a great guy. Very thoughtful and willing to do what's needed. We hope there is a bun in the oven, since we only get one more month to try since he goes back to his country at the end of Nov. and won't be back for 3 months. I also think that he is gay but I think he doesn't feel comfortable sharing, that is okay with us. We also had ALOT of leakage, maybe these young ones have more to bring IDK. Anyhow, I'm crossing my fingers, toes and braiding my hairs, that we are pregant:) 

Mommies 1 and 2- I do to braides, one for you and one for me:) May this wait be so worth it


----------



## EpdTTC

Fingers crossed for all of you Lyvian, Mommies, and Ruby!

Ruby so glad it went well. Your donor sounds awesome and I think it's really cool that you got to talk to his parents! Do you think they are excited about this because they see this as getting to have a grandchild? If you guys get preggo by him, what type of contact do you want to have? Anyway, I'm glad it went well and that he is a normal, good guy! I also had what felt like a lot of leakage with my donor (he is 28 yrs old). No matter what I did, pillows, etc, it always seemed to make its way into my butt crack (I know, TMI). I am so glad you decided to join the fresh donor sperm bandwagon! I hope it brings you your bundle of joy!


----------



## mommies1and2

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f2ea6

Sorry about that Topaz! :blush: This one should work!

Thanks Edp and Lyvian! It's so great to have a place to talk to other women who are in the same situation...it makes me feel a little less crazy.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well Erin -- it makes me feel better that you had so much leakage too yet still got pregnant! This may sound gross (and possibly weird??) but i used the syringe to suck up what was dripping out & inseminated it back in. Hope that was ok since it was about 10 minutes later & was exposed to air?!

Erin, sorry if i worded it wrong -- _we_ didn't talk to his parents... _he_ talked to his parents before joining the donor site & they thought it was a great idea. He stated that he is ok with no future contact, or some contact depending on what we want. The contract we signed stated just pictures. I suggested an occasional get together in the future (just in a conversation w OH) but at the moment OH said she prefers just sending pictures. So... we'll see!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

mommies1and2 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f2ea6
> 
> Sorry about that Topaz! :blush: This one should work!

chart looks good, looking forward to seeing todays temp and is that spotting you have recorded - implantation bleed??? (i love looking at charts)


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> Lea -- How are you doing? :hugs:

I'm not too bad. We're trying to keep busy to keep our minds from wandering. Tegan is behaving pretty much like a normal 27 month old lately (lots of tantrums thrown into the excessive cuteness :lol: ) so is definitely keeping us on our toes!! Thankyou for asking :hugs: xx


----------



## mommies1and2

I hope it's implantation Topaz...my temp this morning was 98.3. I am trying not to give too much credence to my sore boobs, mild cramps or low energy level since they are somewhat subjective and could just mean the :witch: will be showing up. We had the girls over for Poker last night and I could barely keep my eyes open by 10:00 which is not at all like me!

My OH has decided that from now on we need to eat like I'm pregnant so everything has to be organic...usually we buy organic meats/veggie/dairy and I've already cut out caffeine but she's going through our pantry now and getting rid of all the canned goods, pasta etc and packing it up for the food bank. We're having organic eggs, nitrate free bacon, and gluten free toast for breakfast...she's so sweet! :flower: 

FX's for you Ruby...sounds like your new donor is great! Don't worry about the hotel staff...LOL, yesterday we went to the PakMail with our donor to have our sperm donor contract notarized and the guy was clearly reading parts of it because he got all flustered and embarrassed...it was a hoot!


----------



## RubyRainbows

It's so crazy how each cycle can be sooo different!

OH has gotten a +OPK on CD 18 or 19 for several months in a row!

But now this cycle she got +OPK's on CDs 13/14/15
The most egg white CM on CDs 14/15
We inseminated on CD 15 (two dark OPK lines)
OH thinks she feels "ovulation pain" today - CD 17 but CM has dried up? (very light OPK line)

If she did, in fact, ovulate today -- will she have thick, white CM tomorrow?

Do you think our timing was ok?? Or were we too early??

Do you think it was a good or bad idea to change plans & meet the donor on CD 15 rather than tomorrow (CD 18) as originally planned?

My head is spinning! :wacko:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Topaz -- i looked at your chart! Honestly, i haven't got a clue how to read them, lol...... But the rise in temp is a good sign, right??

Mommies1&2 -- Enjoy your baby-friendly breakfast tomorrow! Your OH is soo sweet! You need a ticker -- so i can keep tabs on when everyone is testing!

Looking promising girls! Hoping to see some BFP's around here soon!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-Not to make you worry or cause you anxiety, but actually, if the OPK was a true positive on day 13, I would almost be concerned that you inseminated too late, not too early. Once you get a positive OPK, stop checking. It is only the first positive that means anything. OPKs will generally stay positive for a day or two, but that doesn't mean anything. Once you get a positive you should ovulate 12-36 hours from the first positive. If the OPK was just starting to get positive on CD 13 and 14 and wasn't truly positive until CD 15 that's a different story! Here's to hoping that was the case!


----------



## snagglepat

Ruby, I'd say your timing sounds as good as you could have got it. Don't worry about what your OH's mucus is like any more. If she had good EWCM at the time you inseminated your job is done. That stuff can sustain the sperm for days - 4-5 days in our case - and within a few hours all the good swimmers have already made their way up through the cervix so the mucus from that point is irrelevant. All those little swimmers will have made their way up over the next day or two and happily hung out in her fallopian tubes sustained by that lovely EWCM until that precious egg burst forth, at which point it's party central. :) It all sounds good from here.

Mommies 1&2, I love the sound of that breakfast. Are you up for guests? ;)

I just got back from our 28 week midwife appointment and all is well. I'm measuring big still, but not big enough to worry much - I'm not expecting a tiddler anyway (Ember was 8lb 11oz at 40 weeks exactly). Everything else is normal and boringly healthy and the baby is even head down! Yey!

Best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls -- i knew you'd all have such wonderful insight! I guess we will just have to wait & see. Timing is so challenging tho! Erin -- I guess even if the 1st +OPK was Wednesday... then insem on Friday could still be ok... bc you said Ov occurs within 36 hours later?? Thanks Gina -- 4/5 days early! Wow! I guess when it's meant to be it's meant to be!! Glad your appn't went so well! "A boring, healthy pregnancy" is the best kind! Anxious to hear baby names from both of you!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hhmmm... i'm attempting to post a picture of my son & niece from Halloween...
 



Attached Files:







popcorn1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14









giannaHALLOWEEN.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe they look so cute.


----------



## mommies1and2

Ruby: Those costumes are adorable! Thanks for posting the pics. BTW, I ovulated 3 days after my first positive OPK so it is possible to ovulate later than the window (although I don't know how common.) I think you guys did a great job with the timing! I would love to add a ticker but I don't know how...:shrug:

Snagglepat...there is always plenty of food and room at our table girl! :thumbup:

Does anyone have any experience with implantation bleeding? I have been having spotting/mild cramps for the last 4 days, since 5 DPO, it's light brown/pink and is not even enough to warrant a pad...I thought it was only supposed to last a couple of days so I'm worried it means AF is on the way. Sorry if this is TMI...:blush:


----------



## snagglepat

Mommies 1&2, there's no such thing as TMI here! :) I'd say anything is possible. I had a good three + days of implantation spotting with this pregnancy, thought it was later (more like 13-16dpo). I don't think that means anything though - they can implant any time once they reach the uterus and this one clearly took it's time as it implanted low down meaning I now have to have extra scans to make sure the placenta is far enough away from the cervix to make a vaginal birth possible. Hopefully if what you're experiencing is implantation bleeding then your baby is snuggling in nice and high so you won't have to face that as an issue. :)

And save me a place, I'll be with you in the morning (assuming that lottery win comes through to pay for the flights...) ;)

Ruby, very cute costumes! :) We didn't dress Ember up. She's going through a 'scared of monsters' phase so we though it best to keep her away from it for this year, but we did go to a grown up halloween party that we dressed up for. I won't even begin to describe my costume as it was in really bad taste, but we had a great time. :)

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies1and2 said:


> I would love to add a ticker but I don't know how...:shrug:

If you click on someone else's ticker -- for instance mine or Gina's (i like the lilypie ones we have). It will take you to the site! You can choose a TTC ticker for now... and in a few weeks a pregnancy ticker! :winkwink: After you enter your info... it will give you the code to post it on a forum... just copy & paste it... as your babyandbump signature (go to "user cp" i think up top).


----------



## mommies1and2

Okay, Ruby I followed your wonderful instructions, correctly I hope, and my signature should appear at the end of this post! 

The one I picked said I should test in 2 days but FF says I should wait until next Wednesday which would be 17 DPO. I am a little ashamed to say I bought one of those early detection HPT's and tested 6 and 7 DPO (which were of course negative). Now, my OH and I are wary of testing again too early and getting a false result...but 17 DPO is a long time! I was thinking of testing Friday which would be 12 DPO. When do you all usually test? 

Snagglepat I am going to choose to think positive until proven otherwise...finally my stubborness can be put to good use! :muaha:


----------



## LunaBean

My FF is refusing to say I ovulated, hmm..I should be 4dpo..but who knows!! Been having cramps today, but nothing else!


----------



## LunaBean

ahh..its fixed, I charted on the wrong day lmao. Im 4dpo now :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh im one day behind you and my chart looks like yours so far


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh our charts are twins! Hopefully our bfp's will be twins too then we can be bump buds! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i really hope so, think we are due a bumper crop of bfp's


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies1&2 -- Yaayy, you figured out the ticker! Not sure why it's saying to test in 2 days tho, at only 10 DPO? What is your cycle length/luteal phase length? Did you plug the info in correctly?? FF saying test on CD 17 seems pretty late? :shrug: I think some women get their BFPs as early as 9/10DPO & others not until 14/15 DPO or AF is late. Try to hold off a few more days! (I know it's easier said than done!!)

Topaz -- i hope you are right & lots of BFPs will be coming soon!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-I do think that if your first positive was Weds that if you insem'd on Friday you could still be good, especially since your OH usually ovulates later. Are you going to tell your first donor about your second donor? Any idea if you will keep using them both?

Sounds like lots of gals are in the 2ww! Can't eait to hear all of the good news!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Erin, this donor we met Friday knows about the other donor. He knows that the other one is not always available due to work & family obligations. I haven't told the original donor yet tho. We aren't using them both in the same month...... and i love having two, one as back-up. I'm so worried about losing one (or one not being available) & not having a back-up. I would hate to have to start the process over again, of having to find a new donor! Yikes!

I think this 2nd donor is my new "1st choice" -- he is much younger, better looking, more of the features we prefer, and he just feels "more right." Also, most importantly he is a bit more flexible with meeting times. The other donor prefers to meet on weekday mornings (while he is "working") which means me, OH, and my son have to miss work/school & we have to arrange early check-in with the hotel. I like them both soo much, though! They are both soo nice! And both have such sweet intentions! Both would be fathering their 1st child!


----------



## mommies1and2

Ruby I am 9 DPO today and my luteal phase averages about 13 days. FF changed my test date to 11/8 which would put me at CD 15. I guess that's about right...

When I put my info in on the ticker it kept saying I was at the wrong DPO...I can't figure it out. I think I will probably test on Friday 11/5 since that is the day I would expect :af:. 

I am scared :confused: to get bad news...so I might chicken out and just wait.


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-It is so awesome that you found, not one, but two, wonderful donors that you feel comfortable with! Yay!!! I hope it happens for you guys this month and you won't have to worry about next month!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Erin! :flower:

Mommies1&2 -- Your avatar picture looks so stressed out! I hope you are feeling more like sunshine & rainbows soon -- once you get that BFP! Try to be patient & hold off until as close to AF is due as possible -- that's always my goal. I just try to wait as long as possible... but i start getting super anxious around 10DPO. Hope you get great news on Friday!! 

I am anxiously awaiting everyone's results!!


----------



## LunaBean

I HATE WAITING TO TESTTTTTT... that is all :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> I HATE WAITING TO TESTTTTTT... that is all :D

not long now stay strong


----------



## LunaBean

I already did an IC :rofl:


----------



## Nimyra

LOL. Good one, Luna! :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna -- not much longer! You usually seem to get your positives very early! A few more days & you'll see 2 pretty pink lines! FX'ed!


----------



## LunaBean

I hope we all get our bfps this month!! :D I usually get them at 7dpo, only 2 days! lol


----------



## mommies1and2

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f2ea6 is my latest chart, in case anyone with more wisdom than me would like to take a peek. :wacko:

My temp went from 98.6 yesterday to 99.0 today...FX'd that is a good sign! And my accupuncturist said that my pulse yesterday is different than it's been in the past. I feel a bit like I'm trying to read the tea leaves or a message in the clouds...:blush: 

But I've been having alot of cramps and light spotting for the last 5 days...so I've been worried that it means the witch is about to show. I hope not!


----------



## topazicatzbet

your chart looks great i have high hopes for you.

spotting and cramping could be a very good sign.


----------



## Tegans Mama

:( Our donor isn't replying to our emails now.. Looks like we're searching for another. I hate this so much.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no hun. maybe your loss made him think twice about it, or maybe he is just away


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies 1&2 -- sounds great! My OH is having cramping too & some lower back pain! Hoping these are all good signs!

Aww Lea -- sorry to hear about your donor!! How long have you been trying to contact him??


----------



## Tegans Mama

Crisis over - Sent him a text this afternoon and he has been in London all week with no access to email. He said he will gladly donate again this month :D So we are back to TTC.. 

Ruby & everyone else who is in the 2ww... GOOD LUCK!!! Hope we have a load of BFP's this month! 

On another note.. My dear OH is having a laproscopy tomorrow and she is absolutely terrified :( My poor lady is having her first anaesthetic :(


----------



## mommies1and2

Lea: Glad to hear that you heard from your donor and your plans are on! Thanks for your well wishes! I was diagnosed with endo about 10 years ago (Stage 3) and have had 6 laps...so I'm an old pro! Really, the worst part for me is the gas they put in to expand you. If they will use heated/humidified gas she will have a lot less shoulder pain. Also, my last go round they gave me a big elastic thing (like an Ace bandage) to wrap around my abdomen after surgery. It was great because it really helped to support me a bit and keep everything from moving around too much. If she's going to be staying overnight make sure they don't have her IV fluids turned up too high...if they've taken her catheter out she'll be up and down a bunch to pee and that can be tough (especially if her ureters are affected). She'll do just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks mommies1and2!! Any advice is much appreciated. We did find out I won't be able to actually go onto the ward etc with her, which isn't great since she's terrified already :( 

Well, I'm back to being excited about ttc.. Still not feeling great about our loss last month but we are ready to try again. Just need to buy some OPK's at the weekend


----------



## day_dreamer

Glad to hear all is sorted with your donor Lea :)

We have a couple of potentials we're talking with at the moment...one who was recommended by a lovely lady on here, who appears very professional and is HEFA registered as he used to donate to a clinic - he is very experienced and has emailed us a copy of his contract and said he would be unknown until if\when we decide otherwise...which isn't quite what we originally planned but is definitely somethng we could work with.

The other guy is a complete newby....he is 54, is single and has given up hope of ever having children of his own. He lives about a 3-5 hour drive away from us, but is willing to travel up to us whenever needed as he is retired and has the time/money to do so. He seems like a lovely man also and I have to say my heart strings were pulled ever so slightly when he told us that he has no brothers or sisters, aunts or uncles so it's just him and his mum left now and he says he feels like he's failed his family that there is no-one to carry their genes on.

Not sure where we go from here...I suppose we just keep talking and see who we click with. Meeting them might be a good idea too, but is SO scary! I'm due to O next week anyway so I think we've missed this month, then it's Christmas and people will be all over the place so it looks like we're out until the new year :( And to say I wanted to start TTC in April! Ha pfft.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies in your 2ww - a bfp for you all for Christmas please Santa!


----------



## RubyRainbows

day_dreamer -- Glad to hear you have two possible donors! Both sound great! Hopefully you'll be able to start trying soon! Are you now going to start ASAP -- or still waiting until April? We had started last Sept (2009) and tried 2X and then had to wait many months before we could afford to try again... bc we were using frozen sperm & it cost over $3000 for those 2 tries. I know how hard waiting can be!!! (Thanks to the great women on here tho -- i am so thrilled to now be using a known donor/fresh sperm). At least now we can try once a month... and it only costs us $100 in travel expenses each time.

Don't be scared about meeting the donors! I know how nerve-racking it can be! Talk with them thru email/over the phone until you feel comfortable meeting face-to-face!

Let us know how things progress!


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies, if all goes well i'll be doing my first home insemination this month. i am on CD 12 and have a meeting with fertility doc tomorrow to learn abt my treatment plan. in the meantime my donor will be donating every other day for 7 days (since friday) which the clinic will use for iui.

i am planning to increase my chances since time isn't exactly on my side and i have never done iui before and am not sure what to expect.

this is my first month trying and i've been temping and charting. got faint opk line since yesterday but negative on the digital. i am hoping i don't ovulate before the weekend since my donor needs to store the supply for the clinic. he should have a good supply by sunday.

so for now i am obsessively temping, charting, opking and sticking my finger up my lady parts checking mucus. 

this is new territory and despite all your stories i feel like reality will not hit until the speculum is inserted the first time :wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

Im having cramps today and peeing loads, thats bout it!


----------



## mommies1and2

Good news on the donor front Lea! 

Cranberry, welcome to the boards! This is a great place to make new friends and get/give support. I am pretty new here as well and this is our first month TTC but we are doing home inseminations. Good luck with your IUI! 

Your post made me chuckle because I was just telling my OH today that I spend half my day at work in the bathroom feeling myself up! :rofl: Seems like I was either checking my CM, peeing on a stick or checking my boobs to see if they are still tender. People are probably beginning to wonder what I'm doing in the ladies all the time!


----------



## LunaBean

The thingswe'll do for a baby eh? lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome cranberry! :wave:

Luna -- Glad to hear your symptoms are starting! Yaayy!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-When I got pregnant this time, about 4-5 days after ovulation I was shopping with my mom and I had this bout of horrendous cramping and back pain like nothing I had experienced before after doing an insemination. I hoped it was a good sign and it was-I hope it is for you and OH too.

Lea-I hope things go well for your OH tomorrow. I had a lap about 4 years ago. It wasn't too bad, a little rough sitting up or rolling over in bed for about two weeks, but other than that, not so bad. They have made a lot of improvements in anesthesia these days-they usually give you something to make you a little out of it, then knock you out, and they also give something so you don't wake up nauseated from the anesthesia so hopefully OH will do just fine.

Daydreamer-excellent news on the donor front. I say talk to them both a little longer and then arrange to meet both. I think you will get a vibe that helps you decide what to do.

Good luck with your IUIs Cranberry. I had a couple of IUIs-they were easy, not painful or anything. They were also very successful for me, I got pregnant both times. Unfortunately, I miscarried both of those pregnancies but I don't think that had anything to do with the IUIs. This time we got pregnant with home insemination so I think both methods work well.

Mommies-it doesn't get much better after pregnancy. As my gal pals across the pond say-I feel like I am constantly knicker checking :)

Luna-Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## mommies1and2

I know we aren't suppposed to post it here but WE'RE PREGNANT! We just did our test this morning, two of them, and both confirmed :bfp:!!! We are over the moon! Fingers crossed there are more to come shortly and I will have lots of bump buddies! :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news. congrats. 

i ve not got any symptoms really, think im gonna be out this month AGAIN.
fed up with ttc im having next month off cos if i got a bfp, edd would be right on my best friends wedding, where im a bridesmaid.


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies 1&2 congrats!!!!!!!! BFP announcements are always welcome here (in my opionion anyhow)!! That's why we are here & supporting each other! So happy for you! Yippee! :wohoo:

Ps. Now you need a pregnancy ticker! :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

topazicatzbet said:


> i ve not got any symptoms really, think im gonna be out this month AGAIN.

Topaz -- you're not out until that ugly witch arrives! Not everyone gets symptoms this early! I didn't have any symptoms last time until around the time AF was due... & that was just a sensitivity to smells... no other symptoms for a few weeks (and i was carrying twins!)! Sending you some PMA & :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, just feeling down cos got a cold, also so frustrated cos it only took 3 tries with callum.


----------



## RubyRainbows

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks hun, just feeling down cos got a cold, also so frustrated cos it only took 3 tries with callum.

Understandable! Catching a cold/cold symptoms can be a pregnancy sign tho! I hear alot of women say that! I had a terrible cold during the 2ww with my son -- that's the only reason i tested (bc i was afraid to take the cold medicine)... at the time i was NTNP. Hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, Mommies1&2! BFP announcements are always welcome on this thread. And don't feel like you have to run off, stick around if you want to!


----------



## snagglepat

Mommies 1&2 that's fantastic news! I knew the signs were good! I'm so pleased for you. :) And yes, please do stick around. I haven't been able to prise myself away from here yet... 

I'm on the edge of my seat today. My last doula client is ready to pop and was up half the night niggling away. I saw her for an hour this morning and am just hoping she manages to get some rest in today as I wouldn't be surprised if things kick off for her tonight once her son goes to bed. We shall see. This will be my last birth before my own and these are special clients - I was with them for the birth of their son as well - so it will be an extra special one for me. If anyone has any spare positive energy to share around send it to the little green boat on a canal in Shropshire. It will be appreciated. :)

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Mommies1and2! Excellent news! I think we appreciate hearing about BFP on this thread because it is very encouraging and let's us all know this really works! I hope you will stick around and give us updates. 

Gina-I am sending positive energy to the little green boat :) Hope things go well for you and your client in the next couple of days.

Topaz-hang in there hon. TTC can be a frustrating and heart wrenching journey. Here's to hoping that Callum's sibling comes along soon.


----------



## LunaBean

yayeeeeee for your bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance: !!! I want a complete symptoms list please, starting at 1dpo..oh, and a pic of the tests..and a pregnancy ticker in your sig :D lolol

I WILL be next dammit! *shakes fist*


----------



## Nimyra

love your userpic, Luna!


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks! :) I heart ladybugs and Hello Kitty, so a perfect match! lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

OH had the lap, she is ok-ish. They did let me on the ward with her which was better than we thought it would be.

CONGRATS mommies1&2!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great Lea..they were awful to me!! Did they find anything, or will they just tell her doctor?


----------



## Tegans Mama

She doesn't have endo, but she does have quite bad PCOS instead. They said it would be difficult for her to get pregnant if she wanted to (luckily she doesn't) and they won't treat it unless she has less than 3 periods a year. She's gone 8.5 weeks since her last once (hers was 2 weeks before mine which was 6.5 weeks ago today).


----------



## cranberry

hey ladies, i met with the doctor today and my iui is scheduled for later this month. 

but i also got my first positive on my opk test today so i am going to do a home insemination with my donor today.

i am hoping for the best :baby: and that i won't need the clinic.


----------



## mommies1and2

Thanks everyone! Of course I will stick around, I'm glad ya'll want me too! :flower: Plus I am excited to see when you all get your good news too! FX'd and lots of prego :dust:

Luna, right after ovulation for the next three days I was exhausted and actually thought I was coming down with a cold. By 4 DPO my breasts were tender and 5 DPO I started getting cramps and spotting. (I just stopped spotting today at 11 DPO but am still having some twinges and cramps.) My low back started to hurt about 7 DPO and I had intermittent sensitivity to smell and a few headaches. About 8 DPO I started to have a bit of an unsettled tummy (like a gassy, burpy feeling) that kind of came and went. 
And I think the pic of my test is attached...I am not a techie gal so if it didn't work you'll have to give me instructions!:blush:

Lea, glad to hear all went well with the lap! 

Snagglepat, I am sending happy thoughts across the pond...I didn't know you were a doula...very cool. I already have mine picked out! Should I give her my due date after I hit my first trimester or let her know now?
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Tegans Mama

We have our doula picked out. I've spoken to her already and I'm not even pregnant yet :lol: If she is popular I would probably talk to her soon. some doulas are in high demand!


----------



## cranberry

don't know how i missed this earlier :dohh:. comgrats mommies1and2 :hugs:



mommies1and2 said:


> I know we aren't suppposed to post it here but WE'RE PREGNANT! We just did our test this morning, two of them, and both confirmed :bfp:!!! We are over the moon! Fingers crossed there are more to come shortly and I will have lots of bump buddies! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks Mommies1&2!!!! I love ur test pic!! :happydance: 

I'm cramping and have a sicky stomach today too..and I'm soo tired,so hope it's good news in a few days!!

We don't do doulas over here, Id quite like one tho! I might look one up!!


----------



## Nimyra

Unfortunately my doula wasn't very good. Still better having someone there than no one, but would have vastly preferred having my OH or even just a good friend. I ended up feeling a bit bullied by mine. (mis-communication and whatnot)


----------



## LunaBean

Think my OH will just go in with me, tho she's squeamish, so I may end up by myself! lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hayley was there with me when Tegan was born but I am really rooting for a homebirth next time and it would be really helpful to another person around. The woman we are considering (which really means we are definitely going to use if she is available lol) is a member on here (not sure if I'm allowed to namedrop though... :lol: ) who we both know well enough to know the names of kids and partners etc, and friends on FB. I don't think I could use a stranger though, not at all! I just know I'm much more likely to get my HB if I have a doula because there won't be as much pressure on OH.


----------



## LunaBean

Im not allowed a home birth cus I'll be high risk cuza my epilepsy :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

:( Its not really a case of being allowed or not though hun, they will recommended you don't have one but they can't say "sorry but if you give birth at home you'll be alone" :lol: I'll be high risk also because I had a section with Tegan but as long as I'm healthy the risk of complications is pretty low and we're a five minute drive from the hospital


----------



## LunaBean

Theres a hosp 3 mins drive from us, but Ive to be under my consultant at a hosp 1.5 hour drive away! Damn thing


----------



## Tegans Mama

Bummer :( That really sucks!! How are the facilities at the hospital you'll be at? I am hoping for either a homebirth or our local hospital (which has pretty good facilities, they refurbed it this month and it's now very natural birth friendly.. My sister just had her first there on sept 18th) and NOT under any circumstances the hospital I had Tegan at.. but probably just because I want everything to be the exact opposite of what I had when Tiggy was born!


----------



## LunaBean

Its a pretty crap hospital..theres a brilliant one 40 mins aay thats just had the maternity wing totally reburbished...but the one Ive to go to in Belfast is a specialist baby one! 

Was your hospital terrible?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Oh no not at all, but it was all very very medicalised because of Tegan's SB. I spent quite a lot of time there, and I didn't really enjoy it - I was in labour 18 hours and had a section and I never saw Tegan until she was 3 days old because they transferred her to the children's hospital. I tried to pump but the MW's were pretty shite with support about that. It is really far from home as well, and I just want my next birth to be 'normal' - I want to have a baby and walk out the day after , with a baby! :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

I guess you would want the total opposite then!! Try and have a home birth for defs!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hayley keeps saying she doesn't want one, but she also keeps dropping little hints that should does :lol: 

Anyway how are the tests going? I've gotta buy some OPK's tomorrow. Donor is in France from 15-18th and I'm really not sure when I'm gonna O but I think it'll be about the 15th.. Should I get him to come over before he goes away or after?


----------



## LunaBean

Probably before he goes away! Someone on here (I forget who) had their donor up 4 days before they ov'd and they still got pregnant! 

Tests are giving me nasty lil evaps!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yuck HATE evaps. I looked on your journal and they don't look like evaps to me :winkwink: :lol: 
I will try and arrange for him to come over before then. I feel strangely new to this :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

They have to be evaps! lol. I'll know on Tuesday!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

They're so not  Yes, you'll know on Tuesday. Don't forget to tell me!! :rofl:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I agree Lea -- Have him come before! Good luck! 

Luna, i'm gonna have to go stalk your journal... need to see these pics!


----------



## LunaBean

Got me a bfp girls :happydance: !!! Crappy pic, only had my phone with me!

https://i54.tinypic.com/52hpfk.jpg


----------



## Tegans Mama

:cloud9: already said it but congrats liz!! xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

:wohoo: Luna!!!!!!! So happy! Sticky sticky sticky! Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## rosie5637

:happydance: congratulations luna!


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome BFP Lizzie! I hope this is your sticky bean. Will the recurrent miscarriage clinic see you early if you let them know, especially since you have had testing done etc.? I forget exactly when your follow up appointment is but if I remember correctly it's later this month. 

Congrats!


----------



## day_dreamer

Woohoo congrats Liz :)


----------



## Nimyra

Looks great, Luna! Hope this one is your sticky bean!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Rosie! Remind me: When is your next insem?


----------



## babymakestwo

Congrats Luna! Congrats Mommies! Sending you sticky vibes!

Have been watching and reading this thread for ages, learning lots!

Have to put TTC on hold for a while now ladies, I have a problem with one of my ankles that is being seen to. I want to get that sorted before TTC as extra weight could make it worse.

Have a guy to contact though regarding donation which is exciting!


----------



## rosie5637

RubyRainbows said:


> Hi Rosie! Remind me: When is your next insem?

Hi Ruby!

had to miss this cycle cause my donor was on holiday so i've not been on here too much.

just waiting on AF and hopfully my next insem will be on or around 30th nov. 

can't wait to get going again. it was really frustrating knowing i was ovulating this cycle but couldn't do anything about it.

how are things for you at the mo?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi babymakestwo! :wave: How exciting -- a new TTC journey will soon be beginning here! Best of luck!

Rosie -- i was catching up on your journal & had read that you needed to take October off! Hope this next cycle works out well for you! We are currently in the TWW & will be testing soon. I'm hoping to wait until Friday to test... trying to be patient! OH has some good symptoms: lower back ache, crampiness, tender bbs (all AF symptoms too) but keeping our FX'ed! If that ugly witch arrives, our next insem will be around the same time as yours... end of Nov/beginning of Dec. Here's hoping for our BFPs before xmas!


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks so much girls, it doesnt feel real at all yet lol.

Erin yeah I'm gona ring them tomro and see if they'll see me early, tho it's abit 'too' early yet, maybe they'll give me bloods tho?


----------



## Dollface

Congrats LunaBean!!:hugs: How wonderful!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats luna, hope you can see the docs sooner and they can help this one stick good and propper.


----------



## mommies1and2

Congrats Luna! That is awesome news! :happydance:

I'm trying not to freak, but I am having spotting and cramping today...I had the same thing starting at 5 DPO and it continued until 10 DPO but is stopped 11 DPO. Now at 14 DPO it's started again...just light pink/brown and mild to moderate cramps but it's scary to think it could be the beginning of a miscarriage. 

I've never been pregnant before so I don't really know what any of this is supposed to be like. I guess I'll call my ob tomorrow morning and see if they will see me early. I have an appointment for 11/18 to see the nurse but that's too far away. For the time being, I am resting, watching movies and trying to relax and hope for the best. :huh:


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies1&2 -- Thinking of you & hoping for the best! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine... but call the doc tomorrow & hopefully they will see you to put your mind at ease. Keep in mind that some women get spotting thru-out their pregnancies & everything is fine! I had spotting at 6 weeks with my last pregnancy -- and the doc had me come in for an early ultrasound.

Rest & relax... take it easy... and let that baby bean get all warm & snuggly in there! Let us know what your OB says tomorrow!


----------



## mommies1and2

Thanks Ruby...looks like the spotting may have tapered off again...whew! Still feeling kind of crampy though so I will still try to get in and see the doc. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## snagglepat

Luna, huge congratulations to you. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is a super sticky one for you and that the clinic can see you earlier too. It's a huge step in the right direction though. :)

Mommies 1&2 I had spotting and cramping from about 14dpo for about 5 days. The cramping continued for several weeks - like stronger than usual period cramps and it was a terrifying time. Like Ruby said, for some it happens throughout the pregnancy. It happened a few times to me in my first. This time I've had no spotting at all since about 5 weeks but this time I have a low placenta which means I might be more likely to get bleeding now in the later stages. We shall see. As long as you're still getting BFPs and the spotting never becomes full on period-like bleeding you should be fine. Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## Dollface

I have a question: What is the metformin for? I am taking it myself, but because my sugar runs high... How does it help in ttc? Thanks!


----------



## RubyRainbows

The fertility doc had prescribed metformin to me, as well... i took it for a few weeks but hated the side effects...

She said that it would help lower my insulin level... the elevated insulin level effects ovulation... so by regulating the insulin it would help regulate ovulation. The doc also said it would help me lose some weight, which would increase fertility.... (i did lose like 7 lbs the 1st two weeks taking it).

I also noticed that after gaining some weight & my insulin level being elevated... my period became very irregular... The metformin is supposed to help regulate that....

I'm certainly not an expert... that's just my understanding of the medication... based on what the doc told me....

I'm sure you can find alot more info online... or you can talk w your doctor more about it


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have no idea what metformin is for :( But wanted to wish you luck!

Ruby, how are you feeling? Do you have any feelings about whether you two will be getting a BFP this month? x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Lea -- Not sure! But itching to test soon!!! It's hard since it's not my own body to feel things... lol... and OH is sick of me asking! She said she will let me know if she feels anything else. She so far has reported some crampiness, lower back ache, slight nausea here & there, peeing alot, and tender bbs... but she had all that last month... and it was just AF. Part of me feels like she is.... My son said to OH yesterday "There is a baby girl growing in your belly!" We have asked him a few times in the past if he would like Vicki to have a baby....... but his comment came out of the blue the other day. Plus, i'm surprsied he used the word "grow"... lol... never really explained anything in-depth to him!! :shrug:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Awww he sounds sweet! Maybe he knows! Our cat has taken to sitting on my knee both times I've been pregnant, I'm sure she knows :lol: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea, when will you be trying again?


----------



## Tegans Mama

We are trying this month. So in a few days time :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommies1and2-I had quite a bit of spotting in early pregnancy-even towards the end of my first trimester. i even have spotting now. it isn't much at all-always brownish, and usually for a week or so after I have an orgasm. Sorry if TMI...I just think the O gets old stuff flushed out. Everything has always checked out ok at the doc and at my ultrasounds.

Lizzie-keep me posted-I hope they get you in sooner.

Ruby-Sounds like good symptoms! I look forward to you guys testing!

AFM-I have my big anatomy scan on Weds morning. They should be able to confirm the gender then too. I'm starting to get nervous. I hope that everything with baby looks and measures ok!


----------



## cranberry

congrats luna! it's really great to see you ladies get good news.

i did two at-home insems thursday and saturday. my temp seems to be on an uptick as of today (sunday) so i am thinking i caught the ovulation. however, i don't feel much differently than normal. just a little cramping on the left side which i figure is the egg being released. i don't want to be a pessimist but i guess i would be pretty surprised if it worked. leaving room for a good surprise tho.


----------



## topazicatzbet

luna do you want a bump buddy, guess what i got this morning. :happydance:


----------



## snagglepat

Oh wow Topaz! What fantastic news! Huge congratulations to you too! Woo hoo! You've made my morning! :)

Looks like luck is on the up on this thread. Who's next?

Good luck Cranberry - sounds like you got the timing right so there's no reason to be pessimistic. You have every chance of success - and our girls are certainly proving this can work. :) Fingers crossed for you.

Good luck with the scan on Wednesday EPTC. I bet you're excited to find out the gender. :) I still kind of wish we knew, but we'll find out soon enough now. 

Dollface, Metformin can help to regulate cycles and trigger normal ovulation in women who have blood suger issues and/or PCOS. I have PCOS but my blood sugar/insulin is fine - though simply having PCOS means I'm at a slightly higher risk of developing type 2 diabetes in the future so they are linked. It's a diabetes drug but they found out that ovulation induction in anovulatory women was an unexpected side-effect when they did the trials so over time it's also become used as a fertility drug. It does have nasty side effects but I found these wore off after a few months each time I started on it and it did help massively with weight loss. Plus I just don't have regular cycles, or ovulate, without it. One of the benefits is that it just triggers a normal ovulation so there's no greater chance of a multiple pregnancy whereas with something like Clomid you're stimulating the process so there's a higher chance of releasing two or more eggs.

Still no baby for my client, but I saw her yesterday and she's feeling quite upbeat, if uncomfortable. As for when to book your doula, I've had clients call me even before they were pregnant before now, including one woman who wasn't willing to start trying to get pregnant until she knew she could book me. I won't take a formal booking for someone before 12 weeks but if they contact me earlier than that I will happily 'hold a space' for them. I've also been booked as late as 39 weeks though so it varies a lot and I work closely with another local doula so we can back each other up if we end up with clients with due dates close together. I prefer not to book clients due less than 3 weeks apart but every doula is different in that regard. :)

This client will be my last though (apart from informal repeat bookings) because once the baby currently kicking me in the ribs is old enough I'm going to go back to school to become a midwife. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

topazicatzbet said:


> luna do you want a bump buddy, guess what i got this morning. :happydance:

Woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: This has to be our luckiest month ever!! I wana see pix!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun. im in shock, i ve felt lousy this week cos im full of cold.
thanks for your pm. 
i ve not really had any symptoms, the odd twinge and very gassy but thats it.
today i have cramps. 
im 10dpo today
so here is a pic but i cant get it very clear and its so dark here today. dont think you can see it on the strip tests (one is an opk) but think the bottom test shows up, its really obvious in real life.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0402.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 54


----------



## LunaBean

Our tests are almost idetical lol, my tests from yesterday were like that! My top test is the same as yours with a purple lid, but I opened it lol

https://i53.tinypic.com/2zf4fp3.jpg

I've had a cold on and off since 2dpo too. This is great news!


----------



## topazicatzbet

its great, so whats your edd mine is 22 july


----------



## LunaBean

Mines is 21st July going by ovulation, but going by LMP it's 19th!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Topaz! This is a lucky thread this month! 

Erin, Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday.


----------



## LunaBean

Erin I can't wait for your scan! Can we all place a bet on what you're having?? lol We need a bump pic to look at! :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Topaz! :wohoo: I _knew_ it! I had a feeling this would be your month!!!!

Erin -- Will be thinking of you Wednesday morning! Don't be nervous... i'm sure it will go great! And you get to see little baby again! How exciting!


----------



## poppy80

Hello, i'm new here - good luck to everyone, i hope your baby wishes come true.

What would be the best position in insert the sperm then via home insemination?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats Topaz!!! I hope I am on the back end of this month's wave of BFP's!! Emailed donor tonight to ask if he can come over tomorrow - forgot to buy OPK's this week so am just guessing but I think I might O in the next few days :dance:


----------



## LunaBean

:happydance: :happydance:

https://i51.tinypic.com/a9xtmc.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye for your donor coming tomro!!!! I could have posted you a few OPKs!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i have 40 in :dohh:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I was meant to buy some but now we're skint until the weekend :( x I am love with that test Liz :cloud9:


----------



## LunaBean

Hehe so am I!! :happydance: Lets hope its 2-3 when I do another on Friday!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hope so!!! I wanna be everybodies bump buddy as well :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

A whole lot of us are gona be due in July, we'll hafta have a massive meet with all the babies! :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I wanna come!!!! :hissy: 

:lol:


----------



## day_dreamer

And me!! :hissy:

I feel well and truely left behind :nope: lmao.

Fingers crossed you've guessed it right Lea :happydance:


----------



## rosie5637

Tegans Mama said:


> I wanna come!!!! :hissy:
> 
> :lol:

me too!


----------



## Tegans Mama

day_dreamer said:


> And me!! :hissy:
> 
> I feel well and truely left behind :nope: lmao.
> 
> Fingers crossed you've guessed it right Lea :happydance:

I really hope so! I really hope I get pregnant this month, it would make my year.. It would make OH's even more though, she was absolutely heartbroken when we lost the last one :cry: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Lea you should inseminate her in her sleep, I threatened to do that to OH, her AF is 9 days late, she actually peed in a cup today of her own free will and made me dip a stick to make sure she isn't pergnant :rofl: 

This always happens when I get pregnant tho! Her AF goes on holiday!

On another not, we should totally arrange a meet sometime next year! Tho we'll hafta set up a webcam for all the USA girls lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hahahahaha She has PCOS. She didn't have a single period for ten months when I was pregnant with Tegan! 
A meet sounds good, can't wait :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

I want another July baby too!!!!! Jayden's birthday is in July & so is mine! Actually my b-day (July 20th) is right around all your due dates... & what will be OH's due date... once we get our BFP on Friday! FX'ed!!!!!!!!

I just got AF... OH is usually a few days after me..... she is feeling very crampy today...... so we are on pins & needles....... please stay away you wicked witch!

Would love to fly to the UK for a play-date!! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaBean

Stay away AF! *hits her with a big stick*


----------



## topazicatzbet

crampy is a good sign, i ve been crampy today


----------



## Nimyra

I think some of us US ladies are contemplating a summer meet up... maybe in Ohio... although I have a fantasy of us all bringing our babies and/or bellies to the Michigan Womyn's Music Festival. 

Luna, beautiful test!


----------



## LunaBean

Im too poor to fly to the US just yet,tho me and OH were supposed to go next year, guess all our money will be goin on baby clothes now tho lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Also too poor to fly to the US :( :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

Lea we're goin to Manchester on the 21st Feb to see Maroon 5..I'll come visit you!!


----------



## mommies1and2

Ruby...when are you guys testing?

Lea: FX'd for you! 

Topaz: Congrats!!!! Everytime I log on there's more good news! 

Luna: A meet up sounds like a fabulous idea...our son is stationed in England (outside of London) so we have plans to go visit but now that I'm pregnant our trip will probably be delayed until Spring 2012!! 

Cranberry: We got a positive on our first go round (which was also an at home insemination) so you never know!

Snaggle and Edp: Thanks so much for sharing your experiences. It makes me feel better to know this isn't so unusual. I went to have my first blood test today and will have a repeat Wednesday. We are hoping the numbers increase and show that all is well! 

Poppy: I just propped my bottom up on some pillows, did the insem, left the syringe in place for 10 minutes and then inserted my Diva cup. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ooooh yay sounds good :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

mommies1and2 said:


> Ruby...when are you guys testing?

We are trying to hold off until Friday to test! If OH doesn't get AF by Friday i'll be doing cartwheels... or at least attempting to! :haha:


----------



## day_dreamer

LunaBean said:


> Lea we're goin to Manchester on the 21st Feb to see Maroon 5..I'll come visit you!!




Tegans Mama said:


> Ooooh yay sounds good :D

Bugger - why did I have to move hundreds of miles away?! :hissy: :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Come down for the day!


----------



## day_dreamer

LunaBean said:


> Come down for the day!

Might just do that :) :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

day_dreamer said:


> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> Come down for the day!
> 
> Might just do that :) :happydance:Click to expand...

PLAN! :p Kick your tenants out, we live like five miles from where you used to live now. You could walk :rofl:


----------



## snagglepat

LunaBean said:


> Lea we're goin to Manchester on the 21st Feb to see Maroon 5..I'll come visit you!!

Oooh, that's less than 90 minutes drive for us! However on Feb 21st we'll have a 1 month-ish old baby so I think we'll be playing things by ear then. Have fun girls. Let us know if you decide to make it a public meet and we'll put it in the diary just in case. :)

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im only 40 mins away as well


----------



## Tegans Mama

Topaz you are actually quite close to me anyway, I live near Sheffield! We should arrange a meet :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yeah we should


----------



## kns

hi guys long time no see.
been rather busy and internet got banned at work apart from lunchtime and my boss not in!!!!
how are things?
how is sparkly pants?
x


----------



## mechanica

Oh WOW guys!!! Huge congratulations for those got have got a BFP!!!!

Sorry i have not been around. I got really upset because of all the stuff with my donor and then missing my ovulation and then realising that actually, i probably didn't miss it, i just didn't keep testing long enough to see it but by then it was too late. I was so cross with myself that i had to not come on. How terrible is that??

I'm really envious of all the summer babies. When i first started TTC a summer baby was what i wanted and then i missed the two inseminations which would have made that possible! I am so cross with myself. I'm just waiting for my period to arrive to i can get back on the wagon. I have longish cycles (32 days) so it'll be another couple of weeks before i can inseminate. I guess i am just too impatient. I really really hope i fall first time with the new donor because the heartache of getting my period is just becoming a bit much for me.

Congrats nonetheless, i cannot wait to join you!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Topaz! Fabulous news! Not sure how I missed it yesterday when I was on! Wow-we have had 3 BFPs in the past week or two. I think that is a record for us! Keep 'em coming girls!


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica said:


> I'm really envious of all the summer babies. When i first started TTC a summer baby was what i wanted and then i missed the two inseminations which would have made that possible!

You can still have a summer baby -- August will be your month! Don't miss Ov again this cycle! Give your donor a range of when you should be ovulating & when you should need him so he can plan ahead. Start testing by like CD11.... my OH has the same cycle length as you & always OV on CD 18/19 yet for some reason she OV early this cycle!! Luckily we had started tesing (OPKs) early & didn't miss Ov -- inseminated on CD15. Also, pay attention to CM. Good luck -- i look forward to hearing how it goes! :hugs:

:wave: Welcome back kns & mechanica!


----------



## lyvian

Congrats to all who got a BFP! I got so misty eyed when I read all the good news. As for us we are late and even though we should have tested on Sunday, we are waiting till fri. if AF doesn't show. I just want to make sure there is no false neg. My OH is having headaches and cramping and some back aches. I wanted these to be signs of pregnancy and not the awful witch!! Oh I so hope that we are!! We will be right there with Mommies 1&2!! Oh gosh, I soo hope this witch stays away!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Sounding good Lyvian! You are strong not to test! It would be killing me!!! How many days post ovulation are you guys???


----------



## lyvian

15dpo. oh boy is it killing me to wait!! LOL! My OH half is the one that wants us to wait a lil more. Till then I will be pulling my hair :rofl: or going mad.


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow thats got to be another bfp


----------



## snagglepat

I'm placing my bets on another BFP too. Good luck for Friday, or whenever you test Lyvian. I admire your sticking power. I never had it - I was always an early tester. :)

Wow, exciting times on here!

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow Lyvian!!!!!! Sounds promising! :test: Good luck -- hope AF stays away!

I think we are going to give in & test tomorrow! Hope it's not too soon! Dreading seeing a negative.......... but too impatient to wait any longer!!!!!!!

Tomorrow is 12 days past insem... but prob only 10DPO... but we aren't quite sure as the OPKs seemed + earlier than that. :shrug:


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG Lyvian :test::test::test::test: I don't see how that can not be a BFP unless your OH has really long cycles!

Oohh good luck for testing tomorrow Ruby!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Wow, how much have I missed!! :blush:

Congratulations Luna, Topaz and Mummies1and2!!! :hugs:

And Good luck Ruby and Lyvian, I'll be keeping everything firmly crossed for you both!


----------



## lyvian

Girls I want to test soooo bad but my OH has her heart set on friday!! I don't know how she does it!! it would drive me nuts, heck it's driving me nuts now. I even suggested that we get tested tomorrow and she said friday is fine. Fine!!! I couldn't wait that long if it was me! I love her for having the strength to hold off, although she is holding too long LOL.

RUBY!! this has to be all us girls month!! keeping my fingers cross:)


----------



## snagglepat

Oh, this thread is getting so exciting right now! Good luck for your testing Ruby, I'll be checking in later to see how things go. I hope it's not too early. We got a (very faint) BFP at 10 dpo both times we conceived so fingers crossed!

Oh Lyvian, you must be climbing the walls! I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Friday, but I'm increasingly thinking you don't need me too. 16dpo and no AF. Gotta be another BFP! :) 

Next summer is going to be babies galore on here!

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got both my bfp at 10dpo with fairly good lines.

im 12 dpo today and got these this morning
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0410.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## RubyRainbows

BFN -- Will test again in a few days. Started looking ahead for next insem date...

So frustrating..........

:cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

still doesnt mean your out, could have implanted late


----------



## snagglepat

Or just not be high enough Hcg. I have a friend who didn't get her first BFP until 16dpo despite testing every day from 10dpo. Her daughter is one of Ember's best friends so she definitely was pregnant! :)

Gina. x


----------



## lyvian

Ruby I agree with Topaz!!! This has to be our month:)


----------



## RubyRainbows

:witch: arrived today... a few days early. At least seeing all your BFPs gives me hope & optimism! On to the next month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun. next month will be your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

So sorry, Ruby. :hugs: Hope next month will be your month!


----------



## snagglepat

So sorry to hear that Ruby. But with this much good luck doing the rounds it has to be your turn very soon. Virtual hugs coming your way. x

Gina. x


----------



## lyvian

Ruby, I'm sorry :hugs2:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I'm so sorry Ruby, I was certain this was going to be your month! :nope:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm sorry Ruby :( Hopefully next cycle will be your cycle!!

Our donor is coming over tomorrow... he couldn't make it today. I'm cramping up a storm which is normal before I O and loads of ewcm... Fingers crossed :D


----------



## day_dreamer

Oh no! Sorry Rubby :hugs: Hopefully next month will be your month. Next month will be our very first try, fingers crossed! Here's to BFPs for both of us before the end of the year! :cloud9:


----------



## lyvian

My OH just called, AF arrived :CRY: . it's so frustrating sometimes. We try once more before our donor leaves to Mexico for 3 months. He's great, he's willing to donate as much as needed up to the date he leaves which is the end of this month. Which upsets me more becuase this :witch: arrived so late!! which cuts our trying time. I'm so just so upset right now. I know my wifey is even more, can't wait to get home and cuddle with her and be there for her.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no, the wicked :witch: playing tricks with you. 

next month is gonna bring another bumper crop of bfps


----------



## lyvian

God hear you Topaz:)


----------



## Tegans Mama

So sorry about the witch Lyvian, she's a pain in the ass!! Hope next month brings you a shiny BFP :hugs: xx


----------



## tenleys306

Tegans mama. My wife and i are trying this month. We have our friend who is the donor i would love to talk to you about it more. I am very open to anything that will give my wife and i the gift of a child. We have been together for 9 years and just married. This is something we have wanted for a long time and i would go to a clinic however we do not have health insurance We both do hair for a living and we work from the side of our house i turned into our salon.


----------



## day_dreamer

Welcome Tenleys306 :)

Ask away any questions you have - we're a friendly and knowledgable bunch here (not including myself in the knowledgable bit haha!)

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hiya Tensleys306! Any questions you have, feel free to fire away on here because I'd say with the bunch of us, we've experienced almost everything you could!


----------



## mommies1and2

I'm sorry Ruby and Lyvian...I was so hoping you guys would both get your BFP's this month. :friends:

I just got the results of my first blood test...good news thank God! My HCG went from 800 on Monday to 2200 today - almost triple! What a relief! We have our first appointment for an ultrasound on December 6th. I will be 8 weeks then and it will be the first time we get to see our baby and hear the heartbeat! :cloud9: But her next question was do we want to do a First Trimester Screen and I wasn't sure what to say. She explained that they advise all mom's 35 and over to have it done to rule out certain birth defects. I am getting ready to turn 35 next week. 

Obviously I'll have to discuss it with my OH. On the one hand I think, let's not, because I wouldn't make any choice other than to have the baby so what's the point?? At the same time, since it is just a blood test and not a risk to the baby I think maybe we should so we can at least be prepared if there is a risk. Ladies, what wisdom do you have to share on this? 

I was looking at information about the various tests they run in each trimester and it made me sick to my stomach. I want to enjoy each day of this pregnancy...not spend it chronically worrying! I feel like I didn't get much of a chance to enjoy my good news today because there is something new just ahead to worry about. Maybe it would be best to not have any of the tests and just trust that my body and my baby know what to do.


----------



## Tegans Mama

mommies1and2... I have a slightly different opinion on this, because my daughter actually HAS spina bifida, one of the things the triple screen looks for. 
I didn't have the test with her, and I most certainly won't with our next child, because I actually MEAN that having a baby with a medical condition really won't change my mind. (I'm not saying you don't, but it's different for me because I've done it if you get that?) I thanked whoever is in the sky every day since I found out about Tegan's SB that I did not have that test. I'm glad I found out, of course I am, but I spent the final 23 weeks of my pregnancy worrying about what would happen when she was born. (we found at a routine scan at 17 weeks). I'm glad I didn't have the test, after which they would have said to me "Your AFP levels are raised, this means your baby MAY have spina bifida.." and then I would've faced a wait of 4+ weeks. With Tegan, they told me at the scan, "Your baby HAS SB, this is what that means.." If that makes sense? I would much, much rather be hit in the face with a definite diagnosis than a maybe. 

Tegan is the best thing to ever happen to me, the most amazing little princess I have ever, and will ever meet. It's a decision you have to make yourself, but if you truly believe the results won't change your mind, I would say no, don't have it, because it just adds unnecessary worry to an already worrisome time. :hugs:

ETA - I was 19 when I was pregnant with Tegan, so age isn't always a factor when it comes to birth defects x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i didnt have the tests with callum and wont be having them this time, i wouldnt do anything about the results so like tegans mum says why have the worry.


----------



## snagglepat

Ditto here, we declined the tests for the same reasons. We would continue with the pregnancy regardless, and knowing that our child _might_ have a condition would just worry us. I have a friend who had the tests and the results came back as high risk of several conditions (1 in 8 for some, 1 in 12 for others). She continued with the pregnancy but worried continuously, especially as one of the conditions is not compatible with life outside the womb so she lived with the very real possibility that her child might die soon after birth. He is a completely healthy four year old now, but she never got to enjoy her pregnancy because of this horrible 'maybe'.

That's just our slant on it. :) And welcome to one of your first difficult parenting decisions. Life is going to be full of them from now on. :)

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry for the AFs girls :(

Topaz I love ur tests!!!!

Nothing new here...really tired and crampy just!! Had bloods done today, but wont get the results til Monday,which is ridiculous. More on Friday. Im so impatient!!!!

I don't think I'll have any tests done either


----------



## RubyRainbows

DaisyDoodles said:


> I'm so sorry Ruby, I was certain this was going to be your month! :nope:

Me too! We had decided on names... and have been calling bump by name... but... surprise... no bump! :nope:


----------



## tenleys306

day_dreamer said:


> Welcome Tenleys306 :)
> 
> Ask away any questions you have - we're a friendly and knowledgable bunch here (not including myself in the knowledgable bit haha!)
> 
> xx

** We have a donor i am using the clear blue easy monitor i wanted to see when i should ask for a donation from our friend who is helping us and how many times i should ask for one.. Like i said i am so new to this and wanted to see what our chances are with doing the home insemination.


----------



## tenleys306

Tegans Mama said:


> Hiya Tensleys306! Any questions you have, feel free to fire away on here because I'd say with the bunch of us, we've experienced almost everything you could!

** We have a donor i am using the clear blue easy monitor i wanted to see when i should ask for a donation from our friend who is helping us and how many times i should ask for one.. Like i said i am so new to this and wanted to see what our chances are with doing the home insemination.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck tomorrow night, Lea -- your timing sounds perfect! :thumbup:

So sorry Lyvian... such a blow! I really thought it sounded promising for you guys! :hug:

Hi Tenley! :wave: I also live in PA!

Mommies1&2 -- The quad screen. Just remembering it has made me teary-eyed & emotional. I had the test done. To begin with, I am a very anxious, worry-wart kind of person. I have lots of anxiety. I worry about everything. (Example... my parents took me & Jayden out to dinner tonight & the whole time i felt nervous/anxious/panicky bc i always worry he is going to choke. I cut everything into much smaller pieces AFTER my mom already cut his food..... and got mad when my dad suggested giving him a mozzerella stick, my mom didn't cut up his jello, the chicken nuggets seemed too chewy for him, etc.... The list goes on. I worry... alot. About everything.) Well, i thought getting the test would put my mind at ease so i didn't have to worry thru-out the entire pregnancy. I was already upset & nervous bc i had lost Jayden's twin between 6 - 8 weeks. Well guess what?? The results came back saying he had a 1:17 chance of having down syndrome!!!!! It really effected the entire rest of my pregnancy. I, unfortunately, can't say i enjoyed being pregnant. I was so upset about this high chance of him having DS... researched it online all the time... which of course leads to all sorts of worse case scenerios! The only way to know for sure if he had DS was to get an amnio done... which i refused... bc of the risk of m/c. Plus, i loved him & wanted him no matter what... so knowing wouldn't have changed anything. So...... i didn't know until after he was born if he had DS or not. And he does not. There is a high rate of false positives with those tests. I spent all those months worrying about something i had no control over anyway... & it turned out to be needless worry. I wish i had just relaxed & enjoyed my pregnancy more. Sorry if i rambled... hope that made some sense!


----------



## tenleys306

RubyRainbows said:


> Good luck tomorrow night, Lea -- your timing sounds perfect! :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry Lyvian... such a blow! I really thought it sounded promising for you guys! :hug:
> 
> Hi Tenley! :wave: I also live in PA!
> 
> Mommies1&2 -- The quad screen. Just remembering it has made me teary-eyed & emotional. I had the test done. To begin with, I am a very anxious, worry-wart kind of person. I have lots of anxiety. I worry about everything. (Example... my parents took me & Jayden out to dinner tonight & the whole time i felt nervous/anxious/panicky bc i always worry he is going to choke. I cut everything into much smaller pieces AFTER my mom already cut his food..... and got mad when my dad suggested giving him a mozzerella stick, my mom didn't cut up his jello, the chicken nuggets seemed too chewy for him, etc.... The list goes on. I worry... alot. About everything.) Well, i thought getting the test would put my mind at ease so i didn't have to worry thru-out the entire pregnancy. I was already upset & nervous bc i had lost Jayden's twin between 6 - 8 weeks. Well guess what?? The results came back saying he had a 1:17 chance of having down syndrome!!!!! It really effected the entire rest of my pregnancy. I, unfortunately, can't say i enjoyed being pregnant. I was so upset about this high chance of him having DS... researched it online all the time... which of course leads to all sorts of worse case scenerios! The only way to know for sure if he had DS was to get an amnio done... which i refused... bc of the risk of m/c. Plus, i loved him & wanted him no matter what... so knowing wouldn't have changed anything. So...... i didn't know until after he was born if he had DS or not. And he does not. There is a high rate of false positives with those tests. I spent all those months worrying about something i had no control over anyway... & it turned out to be needless worry. I wish i had just relaxed & enjoyed my pregnancy more. Sorry if i rambled... hope that made some sense!

** Thats cool we dont like living here in pa lol we only do because both of our families live here. :thumbup: have you done the at home insemination.


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm so sorry Lyvian and Ruby. It sounded so promising for both of you. I know you both must be disappointed. :( Here's to hoping that next month is your month!

How timely that this topic has come up about the first trimester screenings. I have yet another perspective to share on this. Like Ruby, I am a horrible worrier and tend to have anxiety. I had the Nuchal Translucency Screen and Quad screen at 12 weeks. I just turned 35 last month. I guess I had it done because I figured if my risks looked pretty low I would not consider any further testing. If they just based my risk on my age alone without doing any of the tests I think it would be like 1/300 that I would have a baby with Downs. After the Quad screen my risk came back as 1/5661. For me it was a relief. 

Now with that being said, let me tell you about my scan today. I am measuring at 22 weeks and baby is a girl! Everything looked great-her brain looked good, spine looked good, arms and legs measuring like they should, saw little fingers and toes, the chambers of her heart looked good and were pumping like they should be etc. When the doc came in after the sonographer, he finished up the scan (they were having trouble getting baby to uncross her legs so he was going to give it a go). He went through and showed me her brain and explained that things looked good, her spine, stomach etc. But then he stopped at her heart and said "see that little white dot, that's a calcium deposit, it's nothing to worry about, it's not a hole, it's not a defect, it won't need repaired, it won't affect anything, but it can be a "soft marker" for Downs". My heart sank. He said the sonographer said she saw a little excess fluid on the kidneys and that this can be a soft marker too but that when he looked he did not see the excess fluid and said the baby probably just had to pee and did. So even though the kidney thing is supposedly no longer a concern, just the mere mention of a possible second soft marker added to my horrible anxiety. I couldn't think about anything else. It was as if all of the wonderful things I had just seen and learned about my baby girl were overshadowed by this new fear that my baby's risk of Downs could now be a concern. I felt the blood drain from my body. It was like the oxygen had been sucked out of the room. I asked some questions, the answers helped a little. My doc also went on to explain it like this: The speck on the heart is seen in about 10 out of 200 babies who are perfectly healthy and who do not have Downs and if you took 200 babies that did have Downs, 11 of them would have the spot-so the difference is very minute and this is seen in babies without Downs at almost the same rate that it is seen in babies with Downs. In some ways that explanation helped and in some ways, once that inkling of a possibility was there, it was hard to hear anything else after that.

I put in a call to my Dr. this afternoon after I came home and had time to process this and think of some questions I wanted to ask him. He had just rushed out for a delivery so the receptionist said she would leave him a message and he would call me tonight after he was done with everything. He called me a few hours ago. He was so wonderful-so kind, so patient, and very thorough in answering my questions. He said that because I had the NT and Quad screen tests done and they showed my risk to be so low that really, the spot on the heart was more of a normal variant for me than a "soft marker". He also said that since the kidneys went down so quickly that he doesn't think that is a soft marker for me either. He said sometimes when the baby's bladder is full it can back up into the kidneys and that since they went down that baby probably just peed. He said that if it was truly excess fluid in the kidneys that it probably wouldn't have gone down like that. He said he hates to even mention things like this and really only did it because he has to for liability reasons. He also said that with the advances in ultrasound technology that we see more of these things than we used to. He said he has had to ruin many women's pregnancies and he hates that. I also asked him how often he sees these two things (the calcium deposit on the heart and the excess fluid in the kidneys) and he said "almost on a daily basis". That really helped to hear. When I asked him how many of those turn out to be Downs he said that "about 7 babies are born in Akron, OH (Akron is the city he works in) every year that have Downs and that is out of about 7000 babies born in Akron each year". Considering that he sees it on almost a daily basis and only 7 babies turn out to have Downs (and that's in the whole city, not just babies he delivers), I'd say that way more often than not it does not indicate Downs. So, although this is all still in the back of my mind, I am feeling better about it tonight after talking to him more about it. If I had not had the first trimester screenings and we did not have that information about my risks, he said he would be more concerned. That info combined with the ultrasound findings now makes my risk for Downs 1/5000 instead of the 1/5661, not that huge of a difference. In that respect, I am glad that I had the screenings because in my case having that information has reduced my worry and my doctor's concern about the ultrasound findings. 

I asked my doc if he thought I should have an amnio and he asked if it would change anything. I told him no, that I already love my baby and it would not change my decision about anything. He said then he would not suggest it since the risk of preterm labor is about 1/300 (much higher than my Downs risk). He did say that if my worry gets the best of me that we could do an amnio at 32 weeks because at that point if the amnio caused preterm labor that the chances of a baby surviving at 32 weeks are almost as high as those of a 40 week baby. I will give it some thought, but will likely not have the amnio. The only reason I would is to know for sure before the birth so I am not so anxious during labor and delivery worrying about whether my baby will be born with Downs. It wouldn't change anything else, it would just give me an answer sooner. 

So-there is my VERY LONG story. I'm so sorry it is so long but it kind of had to be to explain everything. Ruby-it is very encouraging for me to hear your story and know that everything turned out ok even given the results of your screening. You must have been so anxious during the birth (given that you have anxiety like I do). I'm so glad that Jayden is ok, I hope the same is true for my baby girl. But if by chance she has Downs, I will love her all the same and make sure she has every opportunity in life to be happy and successful.


----------



## Nimyra

Tenleys, most/all of us on here have done at-home insemination. The first 20 pages or so have a lot of details about how we went about doing it. 

The down and dirty basics are:
1. track your ovulation using any method you like (or some combination of methods), for example LH surge test strips, OPKs, cervical mucus consistency, temping (taking your basal body temp every morning before getting out of bed). There are lots of details on ovulation prediction in the TTC forums
2. Inseminate the day before ovulation. Some of us inseminated a couple of days before, day before, and/or the day of ovulation. Most people try to inseminate twice a cycle.
3. Have your donor give you a sample (in a clean cup). You'll want to inseminate within an hour of getting the sample, but 15 minutes after getting the sample is probably best
4a. The simplest method is: Using a clean needle-less syringe (like an oral medicine syringe), 5 or 10ml syringe should work fine, suck up the sample, then while lying down, squirt it on your cervix. Wait 30 minutes before getting up.
4b. Other methods include: use syringe to put sperm into a softcup, insert softcup around your cervix
4c. Or buy a cervical cap with stem and follow the directions included.
5. If you want to, you can put a softcup in after inseminating to try to keep the sperm in place. This probably isnt' necessary, but lots of women do it.

That's really all there is to it. Success rates of doing artificial insemination with fresh sperm are the same as having sex. So, roughly 20% chance of success a month, 25% if you are really young (under 20), 15% or so if you are in your 30s, less if you are older.


----------



## Nimyra

As for the screening tests. I can be a worry wort too, I declined the additional testing.


----------



## Nimyra

Okay folks, please post to my thread - lets start a knowledge bank that is easier to read than our enormous support thread. 

At-home Insemination - HOW TO and success stories

Ruby, could you edit the very first message in this thread to put a link to that thread... also if you are willing to add a link to this to your signature block that would be helpful!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- I'm sorry to hear how things went today at your u/s. But glad to hear how wonderful your baby girl is doing!!!!!!!! So many things to worry about during pregnancy! Your doctor sounds great & i am so glad he reassured you & helped put your mind at ease a bit. If there was anything i learned during my pregnancy, it was that i should have enjoyed it more. Stress & worry are certainly not going to help matters... the outcome will be the same regardless... and we will love our children whole-heartedly & unconditionally no matter what! Interesting to hear a different perspective about the quad screen testing. In your case, the neg results are helping to put your mind at ease... so it's great you had it done. I guess it depends on the results of the testing. If someone has it done & it's neg. that is very comforting to know. On the other hand, if it's positive & shows the baby is "at-risk" it makes for a whole different experience....... primarily bc you still don't know with any degree of certainty bc of the high occurrence of false positives. It's a tough choice. I'm not sure if we will get the test done again next time..... my mind is not yet made up either way. Anyhow...... big hugs Erin........ i'm sure everything will turn out well. Are they going to send you to a specialist for level II ultrasounds? I had alot of extra ultrasounds! It sounds very promising that your little girl isn't showing any other markers: length of thigh bones, low muscle tone, small size, missing bridge of nose bone, etc. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!

On a side note ------ I went to an appointment with my son today to have him evaluated for speech & when filling out the initial paperwork i listed myself as mom... OH as partner... and left dad as n/a. The receptionist looked at the paper & frowned... then asked me several confused, probing, personal questions... stated that she has never "had this situation before"... then went & whispered about it with someone else... and then came back & said "Please write a short blurb on the paper explaining why you aren't listing dad & explaining your situation so i don't get in trouble for leaving dad's info blank." ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? WTF is wrong with people?! :growlmad:

Emily -- i will now attempt to figure out how to put the link in... lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Nimyra said:


> Okay folks, please post to my thread - lets start a knowledge bank that is easier to read than our enormous support thread.
> 
> At-home Insemination - HOW TO and success stories
> 
> Ruby, could you edit the very first message in this thread to put a link to that thread... also if you are willing to add a link to this to your signature block that would be helpful!

fab idea, will go check it out now.

epdttc - fab new a little girl.:happydance: it really doesnt sound like you have much to worry about (although i know you still will do, its what mums do)


----------



## Nimyra

topazicatzbet said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Okay folks, please post to my thread - lets start a knowledge bank that is easier to read than our enormous support thread.
> 
> At-home Insemination - HOW TO and success stories
> 
> Ruby, could you edit the very first message in this thread to put a link to that thread... also if you are willing to add a link to this to your signature block that would be helpful!
> 
> fab idea, will go check it out now.Click to expand...

Thanks, Topaz! Your response was great! Very clear and helpful. :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Erin yaye for your girl!


----------



## Nimyra

And, if you want to advertise the how-to thread you can add this (or something similar) to your signature block:

Did you conceive at home using a donor and/or artificial insemination? If so, please contribute to our knowledge bank: https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## topazicatzbet

if you get enough replies the mods might make it a sticky


----------



## EpdTTC

Tammy-I already see a maternal fetal medicine doc because I am high risk with the previous miscarriages, the blood clotting disorder and my "advanced maternal age" (gag). The scan they did was a level 2 scan-they called it an anatomy scan and it was pretty detailed, they looked at and measured all of the organs etc. I don't think he plans on scanning me again for about 6 weeks. My next appointment is in 3 weeks. I'm just trying to stay calm and remind myself of the good stuff and the fact that the odds are in my favor. It's hard but I'm hoping that as more time passes that it will get a little easier.


----------



## EpdTTC

And WTF is wrong with people Ruby? I won't go into my diatribe about how I was going to go on my partner's health insurance but I'd have to switch back to mine after the baby is born because my partner's insurance will cover me but not the baby because the baby is not her biological child.


----------



## Nimyra

unless she does a second parent adoption...


----------



## EpdTTC

Second parent adoptions are not permitted in Ohio!


----------



## Nimyra

no way! that's seriously messed up. :(


----------



## tenleys306

Nimyra said:


> Tenleys, most/all of us on here have done at-home insemination. The first 20 pages or so have a lot of details about how we went about doing it.
> 
> The down and dirty basics are:
> 1. track your ovulation using any method you like (or some combination of methods), for example LH surge test strips, OPKs, cervical mucus consistency, temping (taking your basal body temp every morning before getting out of bed). There are lots of details on ovulation prediction in the TTC forums
> 2. Inseminate the day before ovulation. Some of us inseminated a couple of days before, day before, and/or the day of ovulation. Most people try to inseminate twice a cycle.
> 3. Have your donor give you a sample (in a clean cup). You'll want to inseminate within an hour of getting the sample, but 15 minutes after getting the sample is probably best
> 4a. The simplest method is: Using a clean needle-less syringe (like an oral medicine syringe), 5 or 10ml syringe should work fine, suck up the sample, then while lying down, squirt it on your cervix. Wait 30 minutes before getting up.
> 4b. Other methods include: use syringe to put sperm into a softcup, insert softcup around your cervix
> 4c. Or buy a cervical cap with stem and follow the directions included.
> 5. If you want to, you can put a softcup in after inseminating to try to keep the sperm in place. This probably isnt' necessary, but lots of women do it.
> 
> That's really all there is to it. Success rates of doing artificial insemination with fresh sperm are the same as having sex. So, roughly 20% chance of success a month, 25% if you are really young (under 20), 15% or so if you are in your 30s, less if you are older.



* Thank you so much have you had any sucess with at home? My wife and I are very nervous about trying it this way however our health insurance does not cover anything... I am tracking my ov with the clear blue easy monitor.


----------



## lyvian

Thank you girls for all your wonderful HUGS. They warm me:) I'm so glad to have you guys.

Erin- AWESOME a little princess!! God Bless your lil familia:)

Ruby- that was totally messed up in her part. People are such idiots sometimes.


----------



## Nimyra

tenleys306 said:


> * Thank you so much have you had any sucess with at home? My wife and I are very nervous about trying it this way however our health insurance does not cover anything... I am tracking my ov with the clear blue easy monitor.

Most of us have had success at home (and many people who used to come on this thread who have gone on to the pregnancy and parenting boards). Some of us are still trying and waiting for BFPs. Some success stories can be found in the thread: At-Home Artificial Insemination with Donor Sperm - HOW TO and success stories


----------



## cranberry

ruby, that woman was beyond rude! i am gay too and the day i encounter that is the day i'm going to go all julia sugarbaker on someone's ass :growlmad:

my anger aside, what did you do?

i've been lurking ladies (background: 7DPO, insem at home last fri and sun and have iui sched later this month if this doesn't work. iui will be supplemented with home insem too)

i fear becoming too obsessive about this thing (it's a slippery slope with me) so i haven't done much. work has been busy enuf as it is.

i have no significant symptoms and whatever i feel i ignore - it's my coping mechanism LOL


----------



## mommies1and2

Thanks so much everyone for sharing your experiences with me. It really helps to hear each of your perspectives! :flower:

I talked it over with my OH and we have decided to go ahead with blood work or ultrasound screenings but not to do anything else. We have a niece with Downs so we have a little bit of experience with taking care of a special needs kid, but obviously not the same as being a parent. We've talked about adopting a child with Downs in a few years. Our niece is so amazing and adds so much joy to our family, we would love to adopt and to be able to adopt a child that could be considered "hard to place" would be an extra blessing!

Ruby, sometimes people act that way because they are ignorant and other times they are just assholes. When one of our boys was in middle school his teacher called the house and asked to speak to my partner. I explained that she wasn't home but that as his other mother I'd be happy to talk with her. She acted like it was a completely foreign concept...lesbians?? what's that?? and I knew it was just a ruse. The next day I took her and the guidance counselor each a book titled, "So and so has two mommies" and printed out an article about what it means to be a lesbian. I suggested that she may want to "educate" herself and that the guidance counselor may want to make sure the other teachers were better informed as well. We didn't have any more trouble after that. :trouble: I hate mean people!


----------



## LunaBean

I'm done girls, 6th loss, it's all in my journal :cry:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Things are a little different over here in the UK with regards to parenting and people's judgement on our sexuality and life choices.. We have only ever openly heard someone say something when I was pregnant with Tegan (and we found out she was disabled) and even then it wasn't direct, it was more a case of the doctor asking who Hayley was... I can't imagine going through some of the things you guys seem to have experienced :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> I'm done girls, 6th loss, it's all in my journal :cry:

Oh God Liz... No :cry: Why is life so bloody unfair :( :( :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> I'm done girls, 6th loss, it's all in my journal :cry:

:hugs: i ve replied in your journal


----------



## tenleys306

i am so sorry for your lose please dont give up. i know what your feeling my oh had that happen to her. I am now the one trying and if it would be any help i am always free to chat with about anything even if you would want to yell i totally understand...


----------



## mommies1and2

Luna I am incredibly sorry to hear that you've miscarried. I read your journal and am amazed at your strength and tenacity. I agree with many of the other posters...there is clearly a need for some testing to find out what the issue is. It's unconscionable that the medical community would not recognize the need for this...if nothing else to give you some answers and some understanding of what has happened. :growlmad:


----------



## cranberry

Oh no luna :nope: i am so sorry for your loss and all the other losses you've experienced.

i hope you'll be able to find some reason why it is happening.

sorry my dear


----------



## LunaBean

mommies1and2 said:


> Luna I am incredibly sorry to hear that you've miscarried. I read your journal and am amazed at your strength and tenacity. I agree with many of the other posters...there is clearly a need for some testing to find out what the issue is. It's unconscionable that the medical community would not recognize the need for this...if nothing else to give you some answers and some understanding of what has happened. :growlmad:

I had tests done 6 weeks ago, get the results on Tuesday at hospital, it has to be something that can be fixed, I couldnt be this unlucky!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I really hope it can be fixed Luna. :hugs: xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm so sorry Lizzie. This has got to stop soon! Certainly there has to be something that can be done. I hope you get some answers on Tuesday. Thinking of you hun. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh no Lizzie. I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babymakestwo

So sorry to hear your news Luna *hug*


----------



## RubyRainbows

In regards to the lady at the doctor's office -- She truly didn't seem to be passing judgement... just seemed completely baffled. Does she live under a rock?? I didn't say anything or show any anger... although she really does need more education. Love the idea of providing them with a book and/or some information!!!!!!!! I also hated that she kept asking about his "father" in front of him. It's already something he has been asking about & something we are addressing with him. Oh well. Ignorance still exists. I guess as a two mommy family we will unknowingly help certain people to realize that families come in "all shapes & sizes" so to speak. Aside from her, most people have been wonderful...!

Our "1st choice" donor said he is unavailable this month bc he is going out of town for a week for Thanksgiving. My first thought was "why didn't he tell us this in advance?" But i guess in all fairness, i did tell him we would probably need him at the beginning of December... not knowing OHs cycle would be so short. We have made plans with donor #2 instead. This has made me very happy with our choice to have two donors... one as back-up.


----------



## tenleys306

EpdTTC said:


> Tammy-I already see a maternal fetal medicine doc because I am high risk with the previous miscarriages, the blood clotting disorder and my "advanced maternal age" (gag). The scan they did was a level 2 scan-they called it an anatomy scan and it was pretty detailed, they looked at and measured all of the organs etc. I don't think he plans on scanning me again for about 6 weeks. My next appointment is in 3 weeks. I'm just trying to stay calm and remind myself of the good stuff and the fact that the odds are in my favor. It's hard but I'm hoping that as more time passes that it will get a little easier.

:hugs:
i am ov today so we are going for ttc#1. i am very excited and nervous at the same time i don't want to get my hopes up but it's very hard not to ... ill keep you posted thank you for all your help so far i like having a buddy on here i can talk to about all this.
:hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Tenleys -- FX'ed! :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck this month/next month everyone.. think I'm gona have a break from TTC for awhile


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thinking of you, Lizzie... How are you feeling? Please keep us posted on your test results. I'm gonna check out your journal, too...


----------



## tenleys306

Thank you.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thankyou Lizzie. I really hope your break isn't too long and that the doctors have good answers for you on Tuesday :hugs: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I am 1-2dpo now, 1 day post insem.. I bought two cheap tests this afternoon whilst we were out because I just couldn't resist but I am not testing early this month.. I'll wait until the day AF is due and test if she doesn't come that morning!


----------



## tenleys306

Donor just left we used the soft cup method today now it's just sit and wait time uhh. i don't know what is more stressful waiting to try or waiting to find out if it worked...


----------



## Elliottsmum

Hello ladies,

Short story..
Been lurking for 2 months, just joined today. We had #1TTC on Halloween but AF showed up today, my wife is incredibly disappointed because she thought she was pregnant. :(
Big question, well 2 actually
1. anyone using preseed with donor sperm?
2. does at home insemination work with IUI prep sperm? (it was all they had left and the clinic said it was the same)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Elliottsmum said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Short story..
> Been lurking for 2 months, just joined today. We had #1TTC on Halloween but AF showed up today, my wife is incredibly disappointed because she thought she was pregnant. :(
> Big question, well 2 actually
> 1. anyone using preseed with donor sperm?
> 2. does at home insemination work with IUI prep sperm? (it was all they had left and the clinic said it was the same)

:wave: Hi! I know some girls are using preseed, i have not tried it yet. But think maybe i should start... need to step it up & try some more techniques now that we are heading towards our 6th cycle TTC! :growlmad:

And yes, the fertility clinic had told us also that using IUI samples would be fine... although i think they were more expensive if i remember correctly? 

Good luck Lea & Tenleys on your 2WW!


----------



## Nimyra

I'm not an expert, but my understanding was that you wouldn't want to use IUI prepped sperm at home because it is washed, so all the stuff the sperm use to survive a couple of extra days is gone (no food) so they won't live as long - hence the need to be injected into the uterus. Am I wrong here? 

I used preseed some cycles.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> I'm not an expert, but my understanding was that you wouldn't want to use IUI prepped sperm at home because it is washed, so all the stuff the sperm use to survive a couple of extra days is gone (no food) so they won't live as long - hence the need to be injected into the uterus. Am I wrong here?
> 
> I used preseed some cycles.

Hhmmm... i'm not sure. That's not what the guy at the sperm bank told me when i was placing the order. I didn't order IUI but he said i could if i wanted, when the donor i selected only had IUI samples available at that moment. I went with a different donor tho, instead.


----------



## snagglepat

I've heard the same about IUI samples, but it's not a method we ever tried so I'm no expert.

Luna, I'm so sorry to hear that it's happened again. I hope that some light can be shed at your appointment and that you'll be back with us again soon. x

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have no idea about IUI samples, I've only ever used fresh sperm. Thankyou for luck Ruby, I have no idea at the minute, last month I had a pretty good feeling right from the start. x


----------



## mechanica

Luna - I am SO sorry to hear your news. I really thought this month was your month! I hope your test results shed some light on what is going on.

I'm *finally* on CD1 after being 5 days late! I didn't inseminate last month, so have never been so pleased to get my period! 

Elliotsmum - i am going to use preseed this cycle for the first time. I noticed someone say they have an abundance of EWCM at the time of inseminating but i have never been lucky enough to have much so i'm hoping it will help.

Can i ask those who have used it, how much did you actually use? From memory, i think the leaflet says 3ml (sorry, it's in my room and my daughter is sleeping) but that seems like quite a lot! My last donor only produced about 3ml of semen (is that normal?) and i worry that preseed + sperm in equal amount be *too* erm liquidy and might wash it out or something. I am also a worrier!!

I had some bad news this week. I was due to start some counselling for some issues dating back to when i was a kid. I was all gearing up to *finally* get some help and lay all the crap from the past to rest when i got a letter saying they can't help me. I am a bit devastated, tbh. I have tried so many agencies to get help, but i am always out of the catchment/can't afford it or they just can't help me for some reason! I'm going to call them tomorrow to find out the reasons :( Oh, and my laptop broke too and i have lost everything off it (photos of my daughter's christening, etc) so not a great week. 

Still, first month with a new donor so i am feeling positive. Just have to tell my sister that she has to be on hand for babysitting duties. How do all the other singletons manage? My other donor used to come round late, so my daughter was already sleeping, but i am going to be picking this one up from the station.

Anyway, sorry for the epic post again. Can you tell i don't get out much?


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck to all those entering the 2ww. saving you a seat in 1st tri.

Elliottsmum no idea about the iui, but i used pre seed.

i ve been using the pre packed 3 ml ones but this cycle i bought a tube and used 4 mls each time and my donor only produces anout 2-3 mls and bingo!

mechanica i take callum with me to his for my donations and he looks after him while i inseminate, but he is callums dad and callum sees him regularly now.


----------



## EpdTTC

I agree with Em on this one. Washed IUI sperm does not live as long. If you read Stephanie Brill's book on Lesbian Conception and Pregnancy she talks a bit about this. I believe that washed sperm only live about 12-24 hours, but maybe that is true of all frozen sperm which makes the window of opportunity much smaller than with fresh sperm which can live 3-5 days in the cervix. Don't quote me on this-I need to refresh myself with Brill's book.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm inclined to think that the receptionists at the sperm banks may not know what they are talking about and/or really want to sell you sperm. I'd consult a doctor before taking their word for it that the washed stuff works just as well, just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## EpdTTC

The responses on this discussion board might be helpful regarding the washed vs unwashed sperm question:
https://www.cryobank.com/bulletin-boards/messages.cfm?threadid=E19A2517-3048-B002-9E8BB74B3CEEBF5B


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks, Erin, that's helpful. Again, I'm not a doctor but here's what I think:

If you are going to use washed sperm, your best bet is probably to do that in conjunction with an IUI AND trigger shot. The trigger shot is probably the more important thing there, because if your timing is off even just a little, you are not likely to conceive with washed sperm. The trigger shot makes you ovulate right away.

Why bother though, really... just get unwashed sperm.


----------



## lyvian

Luna- I'm so sorry and like the other gals I hope they give you some news on your appointment on what can be going on:(. I will keep you in my prayers and hope to see you back with some awesome news. 
Ruby- It's so cool you have you backup donor. I wish we had one. It was so hard getting our one. we will hopefully be trying to again next week. Trying not to think about it to much. I'm just really hoping everything works in our favor since he leaves for two months:(.
Mommies- THumbs up on how you handled that situation with the school. Have you in my prayers that your little bean keeps on growing strong and healthy:)
Well, I'm praying for all of us!!!
Tenleys-Fingers cross hoping you will be sharing good news with us soon


----------



## Elliottsmum

Thanks for all the advice. We are going with a different donor this time and using pre-seed so fxed. I just hope he has some ici samples left.


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies. i haven't checked in for a while - still trying not to obsess but i think i am failing miserably at that. i am the quiet storm type so although i may not show it outwardly, i end up losing sleep by waking up way before my alarm is set to go off and then i chastise myself because my temping will get thrown off and then i just end up losing sleep because of all the angst :wacko:

i am 12dpo, did 2 home insems. my temps are beginning to fall. i am preparing myself for the inevitable :nope: but secretly holding out hope for good news by the end of this week.

i console myself (in preparation for the bad news) with two things:

1. i will start iui on the next cycle
2. i have two functions to attend and i can drink (pathetic but whatev)

good luck to all you ladies in the ttc boat :friends:


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Cranberry,

It's hard, but as others have proven it isn't over until AF arrives. :) And at least you can find positives in both outcomes. You'll get there.

Good luck Lyvian. When we got pregnant this time it was from the insemination immediately before our donor went overseas. We even had to do it a few days early in order to fit it in, but it still got us pregnant. :) Fingers crossed.

And a bit of light relief: I just dropped Ember off at her playgroup. The first thing she said to her key worker when she walked in the door was "Can I have big boobies when I'm a woman?" To her credit, her key worked did manage to reply with "If you're very lucky" before dissolving into fits of laughter. That made my morning! I should add that this was completely out the blue as well. We've had no conversations about boobies, big or otherwise with her for ages. Where do they get it from?

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

:lol: Ember sounds cute Gina. Tegan says inappropriate things too, all the time. She has only just started asking 'whats this?' when pointing to her/my 'bits' - we hadn't agreed on a name to call it when she first started because it just came out of the blue. 

On another note, I'm 7dpo today and got the faintest of faint lines on a test last night... Not sure what to think of it but I got BFP's (albeit as faint as last nights) with Tegan and last month aswell at 7dpo.


----------



## day_dreamer

Aww ember sounds a real little cheeky chops!
Love your new.profile pic Gina!

And Lea! Omg! Exciting! Fingers crossed for you :) 

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh Lea, I hope this is your bfp! I always get mine at 7dpo too!

Im just about to text my donor to let him know the test results came back normal, and see if he still wants to help us


----------



## EpdTTC

Fingers crossed Lea that it's a BFP!

Cranberry-don't beat yourself up for obsessing-we all do it regardless of how hard we try not to. 

Gina-The joy of children! That's hilarious and sweet. Loving your new profile pic! Whoa! What a beautiful bump. I am almost 23 weeks and bump is definitely growing, hard to believe that in 7 more weeks it will look like that! Awesome!

Luna-I wish the Drs could have told you more. I hate that you have to wait so long for further testing. Maybe you should move to the USA for a bit! I think they would help you much quicker here! When I had my miscarriages they tested me for everything under the sun, including the auto immune disorders-that is how they found out I have thrombophilia. It amazes me how much longer my girls across the pond have to wait for help with miscarriage issues. I say you might as well keep trying in the mean time if you feel up for it. Hugs.


----------



## quinny23

Hi everyone!

My wife and I tired 3 at home insemination's and they all failed. Are you using donor sperm? Like frozen, from a bank? That is what we did and I guess if I had known ahead of time how VERY little they give you, we would have saved our $$ and gone right into the clinic. The vial holds a little less than 1cc. My doctor says it is about 1/3 of 1/4 a full ejaculation. ISo if you think about it... it is only a 20% chance with normal intercourse and if you have even less and no real 'oomph'! well, your chances decrease. But maybe I am just jaded :) My wife is dying to go back to ICI's but I can't stomach paying that much money for such a small chance (especially since I had no idea what I was doing!!! it was straight out of a sitcom!). I hope it works for you on the first try!! Keep us posted if you decide to try at home, who knows.. if you get it, maybe we will go back! Although I am going in for an IUI on Thanksgiving.. and this is going to be my month so it won't be necessary ;)

ahh...blind positive thinking..

If you are using a bank, which one? we use CCB and they have a great learning center/message board. You don't have to use CCB to access it but there are hundreds of same-sex couples going through this and if you dig, you will find some at home successes!


----------



## quinny23

oh jeez.. I am now to these boards and was posting a response to the very first question! In 2008!!! UGG!!! sorry to break up your conversations!!

:)


----------



## LunaBean

Hey, have you tried using fresh sperms at home from a known donor? Thts what a few girls on here are doing, including myself, alot cheaper (free for most of us!), and you get more! Good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Quinny, welcome! So nice to see another East Coaster on here! Please check out the thread "At Home Insemination - HOW TO" at the bottom of my signature block. If you read our stories you will see that most of use ended up abandoning the sperm bank route in favor of using fresh sperm. 

benefits of fresh:
- free
- more sperm available
- lasts longer
- works better

benefits of frozen:
- proof of no disease

Frozen sperm only have a 3-5% chance of working in a cycle when used at home without clomid. IUI in conjunction with clomid increase that chance to 10-20%. There is a lot of research on the internet (don't ask me for links, I did this research a year ago!). So... most of us decided to find known donors either through friends and acquaintances or through internet matching sites/message boards/ etc. 

If you use a known donor be sure to use someone you trust and get current STD results! If you are set on using frozen sperm, it is worth the money (from a cost effectiveness standpoint) to shell out for IUI and fertility drugs. If you do the math, it saves money in the long run based on the odds of success.

Good luck and welcome to the board!


----------



## snagglepat

Welcome Quinny! Nimyra has posted a very thorough intro. :) Good luck with it all.

Lea - wow that's great news. Fingers and toes crossed that it's a sticky one for you this time. How are you feeling?

Luna, what's the next step for you after those initial results?

EPD - it seems to have come on quick, from a bulge to a serious bump that gets in the way all the time, makes it impossible to roll over in bed and feels like a sack of potatoes on my thighs whenever I sit in no time. For those who are interested, my clients on the boat gave birth on Tuesday, to a beautiful baby girl on a misty evening on an isolated bit of canal with no-one but them, me and the midwife for several miles. It was just how they wanted it - absolutely beautiful. It's my turn next...

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hope the line gets nice and dark lea.

i ve been feeling sick all week, didnt get any sickness with callum.


----------



## day_dreamer

snagglepat said:


> . For those who are interested, my clients on the boat gave birth on Tuesday, to a beautiful baby girl on a misty evening on an isolated bit of canal with no-one but them, me and the midwife for several miles. It was just how they wanted it - absolutely beautiful. It's my turn next...
> 
> Gina. x

Wow - reading that gave me goosebumps!! Sounds perfect :cloud9:


----------



## day_dreamer

quinny23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My wife and I tired 3 at home insemination's and they all failed.

Hi Quinny - welcome :)

Just wanted to say that 3 attempts is not really very many - I read somewhere it takes the average heterosexual couple between 9-12 months to conceive on average, so for it to work for you in just 3 tries you would have been very very lucky. Ovviously there are people for whom it works that wuickly, even quicker - but just don't give up hope so soon :hugs:


----------



## snagglepat

Yup. We didn't get pregnant the first time until our 18th cycle and some offline friends of mine took until their 25th. Stick with it though - you will get there in the end.

Gina. x


----------



## mommies1and2

Hi everyone! I've been out of touch lately...so tired all the time now! After putting in a full day at the office and exercising all I want to do is sleep. My OH and I laugh because by 9 pm I'm ready to go to bed! We are getting ready to leave town and spend some time with the OH's family up where it's cold...today was gorgeous here, 70 and sunny! 

I bought my first maternity bra today...my regular one was already getting snug and this one is so much more comfy. I can't believe I'm in a E cup...I can hardly imagine them by the time I'm ready to breastfeed! :holly:

So, well wishes and FX'd for you all and Happy Thanksgiving! I will have to wait until we return to check in and see how you all are doing. I love the new pic Gina, you're beautiful! And Lea I so hope you get the best news soon! :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks everyone! I am not feeling too bad... A bit sick, and tired! Very crampy downstairs today but I was crampy from about 5dpo until 10 weeks pregnant with Tegan :lol: Achey boobs too :lol: Otherwise though I feel fine!


----------



## EpdTTC

Lea-hope those are good signs! I was crampy A LOT in the first trimester!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow... awesome news Lea -- congrats!! Praying for a super sticky bean! :wohoo:

Gina -- your bump is perfect! Love it!

Hello & welcome to all the new-comers! :wave: The more the merrier on this journey!

I haven't popped by this thread in a few days.... been feeling quite christmassy lately! Tree is up & decorated... Jayden's presents are all wrapped... And i stumbled upon Santa's Grotto on here & it's sucked me in, lol.

Made plans to meet with the donor on Tuesday. My enthusiasm is fading fast, tho. I know it's only been a few attempts, but i just feel like it's never going to happen. Guess i'm just "in a mood." My friend (who is wonderful & very supportive) said the other day, "Maybe it's just not meant to happen right now." I know she had the best of intentions when she said it... but it made me feel so sad. I'm a firm believer in destiny & fate & always believe that things happen when/how/if they are supposed to. But.... i can't just say.... "Well it will happen when it's meant to happen" bc i don't have the same opportunity as some couples who can just have sex whenever they want & hope for the best. Unfortunately, i have to plan it & "pull the strings" so to speak......... otherwise it's never going to "just happen!!!!!!!" Eh, just rambling i guess..........


----------



## snagglepat

Ruby I think you touch on something that some friends and I discussed a lot when we were trying the first time. We realised that we were able to feel much healthier in our TTC journeys by seeing it as a process rather than lots of individual make-or-break attempts. Yes, male-female couples can 'wait and see' but then, so can we, we just have to get to a point where we see scheduling an insemination or two each month as part of our normal routine, a task we have to complete in order to get to where we want to be. It's a bit more fiddly and complex, but if you can make that mental leap then it does make everything quite a bit easier. (This is of course much easier with a known donor where the financial side is more manageable as a medium/long term plan.)

I'm not sure if we ever completely got there but given that we didn't get pregnant until our 18th cycle first time we had lots of practice trying. :) One of our friends did. They tried all kinds of things through clinics, including several rounds of IVF, then found a known donor and just decided to chill and try every month, hoping that one day the magic would happen. It did, on their 25th month of home inseminations. I'm with you on the 'when it's meant to happen' front. Going through it, the thought of it not happening soon was unbearable, but it happened when it did because that's when our wonderful, witty and beautiful daughter was ready to join our family. Now she's here I'd do anything for her, and those three and half years of TTC are nothing compared to the joy she has brought us. I had a tarot reading early on into TTC and was told we'd get our baby in October. October came and went, then the next one, but eventually she arrived, in October, some three years later.

I know it's not the news that everyone wants to hear, especially when you're relatively early in your TTC journey. I remember loving the thought of having a baby born in 2004, then 2005... And our daughter didn't arrive until the end of 2007, but it does at least show if you can keep the faith you've got every chance of holding that baby in your arms eventually.

Good luck to everyone. 

Gina. x


----------



## Nimyra

Thank you Gina. Your post brought tears to my eyes. I remember last December thinking I was going to go bonkers if I didn't get a BFP that month. Its so hard to pace oneself, and so crucial. Keep up the faith, Ruby.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls... patience is not my strong suit! But you guys give me hope! Gina, your post is great.. well said! I relayed the message to OH that in the end, it will all be worth it! 

It's been quiet around here lately -- how is everyone?? Anyone testing soon???

Lea... how are things with you?


----------



## snagglepat

We've had an interesting weekend. I was up half of Friday night with regular, painful contractions. They've eased now and my midwife was great at making me feel confident that it wasn't early labour, but it's been a strange few days. It made me realise that I'm definitely not ready to have this baby yet, even if I am getting into the big and very uncomfortable stage. However, she did tell me that from 36 weeks they wouldn't consider me to be in premature labour and would just let the baby come. That's only a month away. *gulp!*

How is everyone else?

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Eek! That must have been scary!! Impatient wee baby lol.

Nothing new here!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

snagglepat said:


> We've had an interesting weekend. I was up half of Friday night with regular, painful contractions. They've eased now and my midwife was great at making me feel confident that it wasn't early labour, but it's been a strange few days. It made me realise that I'm definitely not ready to have this baby yet, even if I am getting into the big and very uncomfortable stage. However, she did tell me that from 36 weeks they wouldn't consider me to be in premature labour and would just let the baby come. That's only a month away. *gulp!*
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Gina. x

oh no stay put a bit longer baby.

all fine here, callum has started to walk this week so im busy chasing after him


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> Lea... how are things with you?

I am good! Another faint line this morning, on an FRER! :happydance:

ETA my bbs are killing me though :( :lol:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hi ladies...

Just got a couple of questions:

We're talking to someone about them being a donor and I'm just wondering when would be best to arrange donations. I think I'm due to O round about the 15th Dec but that's only based on this month as I'm never particularly regular. And opk sticks don't work for me lol. Should I suggest 13, 14 and 15? Or 14, 15 and 16?

Also, how did you tell family, parents and friends? Did you explain to them from to start? Before you started TTC? Whilst trying? Upon getting your bfp? We didn't even know how to tell our families we were engaged! We don't talk about our relationship at all and nobody would ever expect it!


----------



## Nimyra

Lea, sounds good!

day_dreamer, I'd say just get donations on the 13th and 15th. You can add one on the 16th if you think you ovulated late. As for telling family, I think I told my mom and sis we were trying (we're close), but most other people I waited until I was pregnant to tell.


----------



## Tegans Mama

We didn't tell anyone we were trying with Tegan nor with our last pregnancy. Obviously they know we are probably trying now because of our loss last month. When I told my Mum I was pregnant with Tegan, she was shocked right to the core :lol: (In a good way) and Hayley's Mum didn't believe her! We explained about AI etc afterwards :) I think ttc is a very personal thing and I would NOT want people (Mum, sister etc) knowing I was trying and asking if I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh Gina -- take it easy there! How scary! Hope the baby stays put a bit longer!

Topaz -- Callum is an early walker!! Lol... have fun! He's gonna keep you busy, busy!

Lea -- awesome news! :wohoo:

Day Dreamer -- i think any of those days/all of those days are good! All should be during peak fertility! That's awesome you are talking with a donor you like! And he's willing to donate 3X a month! 

We have told a few close friends that we are actively TTC. And i have told my mom that we want to have a baby & are exploring options. I will fill her in more after pregnancy is achieved. I'm very close to my mom... i don't want to completely shock her with the news or lie to her like i did about my sexuality/coming out process. But i also don't think she needs to know all the details just yet. OH mentioned it to her one sister casually........ but wants it to be a complete shock after we get a BFP. So she is waiting to tell her family.... bc they will be quite surprised!!!!!!!

We are packing up & planning to drive to the hotel after work tomorrow. We will spend the night & meet the donor Tuesday morning. Starting to get excited!! FX'ed!!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck ruby

day dreamer i agree any of those would be fine, i used to try and do 13,14,15 with ovulation on 15.

as for telling everyone, with callum think everyone knew, lol i have a big mouth when i comes to my own secrets (can keep anyone elses)
i discussed it with my mum and sister before trying as cos im on my own i rely on them a lot for support, this time only family and close friends knew. work are in for a shock given i ve only just gone back from mat leave. 

afm. callum has really come on with his walking this weekend he is now covering about 2-3m on his own. i also have puppies that are starting to walk so its caos in my house, add in the fact that im tired all the time and have all day morning sickness, im ready for bed already and only just got up. :dohh:


----------



## snagglepat

Daydreamer, my cycles were really irregular too so we would tell our donor approximately which week we'd need him but confirm nearer the time. OPKs don't work for me either so we based it purely on fertile mucus. When I had good EWCM, we'd inseminate. I could usually see it beginning to form a day or so before it got to it's heaviest so we'd have a day or two in which to plan and we'd just go for the two days when it was at it's best.

I know it doesn't help from a planning perspective but if we'd tried to plan ahead we could easily have been out by over a week so there was just no point, we just had to wait and see.

As for telling people, most people knew we were trying first time because we tried for so long and it became such a regular feature in our lives, so when we did finally conceive there was celebration all round. This time we'd mentioned we might try for a sibling at some point and I'd started taking metformin but it took a long while for me to respond and start ovulating so if anyone asked we just said we were waiting to try. Then we went and got pregnant straight away and hadn't mentioned to anyone we were trying yet so the announcement really was a surprise. I think I actually preferred it the first time because everyone was in pure celebration mode whereas this time they had some shock to get over as well and it didn't feel as though everyone was as joyous as we were. They came round though. :)

Topaz, I hope you manage to get some time to chill out a bit in between chasing small people and dogs. :) The morning sickness is a good sign though. :)

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Congratulations Lea!! :happydance:

And hang in there Ruby, your time will come and sooner rather than later I'm sure! :hugs:

I've had an eventful if a rather scary few days... I was taken to hospital last Thursday after I started bleeding heavily, after waiting 2 hours to see the doctor I was examined and told they wouldn't know whether I'd lost the baby until the following morning when they could scan me but as I'd bled so much and there were clots as well the outlook wasn't good! :nope:

So we spent a sleepless night worrying ourselves silly, the poor sonographer had to deal with me sobbing my heart out while trying to reassure me that there was still hope and then we finally got to see a little heartbeat flickering away on the screen which had us both crying even more!! :blush:

They couldn't explain why I had bled except to say that it sometimes happens and that there was still an area of bleeding so it could happen again!

I had my first m/w appointment this morning and she didn't seem concerned about the bleed either, but she's referred me to a hundred and one other departments for tests and observations because my dad is diabetic, my son was a low birth weight and he's autistic (I don't see why that makes any difference but she seems to think it does!) and the list goes on and on.. :wacko: I now have a list of appointments going right up until April, at this rate I might just as well book myself a room at the hospital! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck Ruby!!!

We havnt really told anyone we're TTC, apart from OHs mum (when I was pregnant last week I showed her the digi and she burst into tears lol) and one of my friends knows. One of my sisters knows I was trying for awhile cus I used her house to meet the donor, but she thinks we've stopped. I wana wait til my 12 week scan (if I ever get that far!) to tell people. Tho I do jave my angels initials on the 'children' box on Facebook, and pics of my candles from the Babyloss Memorial Day, but no-one asks questions.

I text the donor there to see if he wants to help this month, but I'd be testing on Xmas Day, I duno if I could cope with BFN!

Oh, if anyone wants to add my to Facebook its Liz Oliver :D I need a few more TTC people on there! lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad all is ok daisy. my friend had a bleed early on and was convinced she had lost but he was still there hanging on she continued bleedng for a few weeks but now has a healthy 6 month old.


----------



## LunaBean

My sis bled quite abit with her 2nd too, and all was fine!!! Glad you saw the heartbeat!!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thank you both.. everything you read says 'red' blood is bad so I completely panicked, but the hospital really don't seem concerned. 

The only problem I have now is that my husband and parents have gone overboard with making me rest to the point where I can't move without being asked why and I still have 7 months to go! :nope:


----------



## kezza78

Sent you a friends request Luna xx


----------



## LunaBean

Got it! :)

Daisy, get all the rest you can, you'll crave it when the baby is born! lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Daisy that is so scary! Glad you & baby bean are doing well! Praying for you both! :hugs:

I have heard of women who bleed all thru their pregnancies & go on to have perfectly healthy babies!

Thinking of you! And enjoy the rest!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Ruby I love ur av pic! He looks soo cute!! Xmas cards been posted btw!


----------



## EpdTTC

Daisy-I'm glad things are ok! I've had quite a bit of spotting at different times in my pregnancy. Around 9-12 weeks I had a small bit of reddish blood and thought for sure things were over but they weren't. Turns out I had a small polyp on my cervix that was the culprit. Even now at over 23 weeks, I get brown spotting a couple of times a week. Doc doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I bled quite a lot with Tegan, first at 6 weeks and then at 10. I got so upset both times but everything was fine :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> Ruby I love ur av pic! He looks soo cute!! Xmas cards been posted btw!

Thanks Luna! :flower:

So we met with the donor this morning... still no + on the OPKs tho! :nope: So frustrating trying to get timing right!

Plus, i left the syringe in for awhile after insem... but when i slowly pulled it out... seemed like everything came gushing out! Grrrr...!


----------



## snagglepat

Ruby, we always had leakage, no matter how long we left the syringe in for or how slowly we removed it. It still worked, :) Did your DP have EWCM?

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Had a lot of leakage here too, everytime, and it still works :) x


----------



## LunaBean

I always leak too lol. Lea when are you gona :test: ?!?!?! Go do one now please :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

I tested yesterday! There was a line. faint but there, even Hayley could see it! I am not doing one now, I don't need to pee and only have one FRER in the house and Hayley will kill me if I do it :rofl:


----------



## LunaBean

Eek! Wens ur proper test date?? Im supposed to Ov on Sat or Sun, but duno if I will or not!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tomorrow or Friday, not sure exactly which day. I think I'm gonna wait til Friday morning though :) maybe.. :lol: 
Is your donor paying you a visit this month? x


----------



## LunaBean

He said he'll still help.,.but I havnt text him to see if he's free or not yet!! Yeah Id wait til Friday!! Id love to be pregnant for Xmas, but prob aint gona happen!


----------



## snagglepat

Oooh, there's a lot of baby dust doing the rounds at the moment. One of my real life friends just found out she's pregnant too. Next summer is going to be one birth announcement after another! :)

Speaking of birth announcements, would any of you girls from the UK be willing to swap mobile numbers with me so you can post about our baby's arrival when it happens for us? If it turns out to be anything like last time I won't get to the computer for days but will have my phone and it would be nice to be able to let everyone know. PM me if you're up for that. :)

I'm counting down the days already - quite depressing really. My SPD/PGP has got really bad in the last week so I've another physio appointment tomorrow to be measured for crutches. :( Not fun. I know I don't _really_ want to have the baby early, but once we get past 36 weeks (Christmas day for me) I'll be doing everything I can to encourage this little one out. Knowing my luck it will stay put until February...

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Fingers crossed tightly for you hun xx

Yeah I'm waiting til Friday, although I had a line y.day so I'm pretty sure I am. Baby will be due August 4th, which means we'll have two with birthdays in the same month if all goes to plan :dohh: :lol:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Gina, I would be willing to swap numbers with you :) Although it'll have to be later since my phone is downstairs x


----------



## LunaBean

Sooo..my donor just text and he can only come up on Monday night :( It'll be too late cus I'll have already oved most likely! Grr!!!! He's away all weekend, I said Sat or Sun, and he said only Mon *sigh*

I usually ov between CD14 and CD16, but Mon is CD17 :(


----------



## EpdTTC

Ooh Lea, I can't wait until your official announcement!

Lizzie-Would Friday be better? Can he do Friday?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- Hope you are feeling better soon! Can't wait to see your birth announcement! 

Lizzie -- Can he meet Friday?? FX'ed it works out for you!

Lea -- Congrats! Can't wait to hear how your next test goes!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I agree with Epd (sorry I forgot your name.. :lol: ) Lizzie, maybe ask your donor to come on Friday instead? Better to be early than not at all! 

My official announcement won't be yet for a bit, at least until my period has not come. I'm paranoid now, after last month :(


----------



## LunaBean

I can;t do Friday :( OH has a docs app in Derry at 10am, so we have to leave here at 9am, then going straight to Letterkenny after to get ready for the formal :( We're trying to sort a time for Saturday, we'll have to rush back early just, but its quite far! Well it's a 2 hour drive, but we could well be hungover, and I wont let OH drive with a hangover!

Here's a map (cus Im sad like that lolol). Derry is right in the middle, so we'll be there awhile too to see Damhan etc. 

It's across the border into Southern Ireland, which is sooo annoying, cus then we hafta get Euros, and everything is quite expensive! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/aceqdc.jpg


----------



## cranberry

a preemptive congrats to u lea.

my at home insem didn't work. i'm on cd5 now. i wasn't as devastated as i feared i would be. afterall, this was my first attempt and if it had worked i would really have avoided this thread since i'd feel bad about making an announcement after all you ladies have been through.

i started chlomid on cd3 - not many symptoms, just a few twitches in my ovaries (i'm assuming)

i normally ovulate on cd 14 so i think i'll do iui next friday.

although my fs went to a conf and learned that multple insems don't increase chance of success significantly, i will still be doing a home insem the day before and the day after my iui.

good luck ladies


----------



## Tegans Mama

I only insemed once this month. Did a test tonight (BAD LEA!!!!) and got another definite line. I promise I will wait until Friday to test again :rofl: We have no more tests in the house! YAY


----------



## LunaBean

I want a PIC! NOW!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Welll you can't!! Our camera doesn't have a macro setting and I spent an hour yesterday trying to get a decent pic but you can't see anything!! Wait until my lines are dark and you can have one then :p


----------



## Nimyra

Cranberry, everyone would still be really happy for you if you got pregnant on your first month trying! Here's hoping month 2 is your lucky one!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> Cranberry, everyone would still be really happy for you if you got pregnant on your first month trying! Here's hoping month 2 is your lucky one!

Agreed!


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Cranberry, everyone would still be really happy for you if you got pregnant on your first month trying! Here's hoping month 2 is your lucky one!
> 
> Agreed!Click to expand...

Me too! :D


----------



## cranberry

thanks ladies :friends:


----------



## EpdTTC

Yep-we'd all be thrilled for you Cranberry!

Keep in mind-Clomid tends to dry up CM so if you do an at home insem you might want to make sure to use Preseed or something similar! Good luck

Happy Thanksgiving gals (It's Turkey Day here in the US)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Happy Thanksgiving, Erin -- and everyone else!!!!!


----------



## snagglepat

So Leah, is it official?


----------



## Tegans Mama

No, I got up and forgot to test.. :blush: :rofl:
AF is due today though. I might save my pee up and do a test a little later, or maybe just wait for AF to not arrive..


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- Fingers & toes crossed for you!!!!!!! Stay away AF!


----------



## tenleys306

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and black friday. 
* i have been feeling very tired and stomach has been flopping around not sure 
if i should test for a possible + or wait What would you do?


----------



## Tegans Mama

When is AF due tenleys? Mine was due YESTERDAY in fact, I checked on FF and I am 15dpo!! :dance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

:test: Girls! :test:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I need to wait until the morning :rofl:


----------



## tenleys306

i am going to wait until the morning also however i do have a cold so it might just be because im sick. i don't want to get my hopes up. i will test in the morning and let everyone know what the turn out is


----------



## Elliottsmum

Cranberry- we were hoping it would work the first try too. But we were not that lucky

I just had the most stressful night, my mom and sister are in town for the holiday... And apparently my partners body has the best timing. Yesterday we had a +opk. They don't leave till sunday morning and I had not told them we are actively ttc. I've dropped hints right and left but the thought of trying to get them out of the house for a few hours to do the insem. made me so nervous I got sick. My mom finally figured out it wasn't leftover turkey and I had to come clean. Yikies!
I think we have decided to wait till next month but there are only 12 viles of the donor we want left, so stressful!

But at least it cleared things up.

I'm so excited for you all. Baby dust for all those trying :)


----------



## tenleys306

Tegans Mama said:


> I need to wait until the morning :rofl:

I tested today :bfn: then i had a lite spotting so i dont know 
:nope: uh... now i guess we just got to wait til it's time again in dec TTC#2


----------



## mechanica

Hi all! 

Congrats to you, Lea!! Wow, we have been really lucky with BFP around here recently!

I am day CD13 and don't ovulate for another few days, i'm really nervous as i'm using a new donor this time. This feels like such a lonely process as a singleton. It feels like i have been trying forever (i haven't) and everyone around me seems to be pregnant. 

Sorry i've not been around, my computer broke so i didn't have the internet and i never really know what to say to people. I do lurk sometimes, but i feel weird posting sometimes.:blush:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

mechanica said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Congrats to you, Lea!! Wow, we have been really lucky with BFP around here recently!
> 
> I am day CD13 and don't ovulate for another few days, i'm really nervous as i'm using a new donor this time. This feels like such a lonely process as a singleton. It feels like i have been trying forever (i haven't) and everyone around me seems to be pregnant.
> 
> Sorry i've not been around, my computer broke so i didn't have the internet and i never really know what to say to people. I do lurk sometimes, but i feel weird posting sometimes.:blush:

hang in there hun, it will happen. if you ever want another singleton to talk to pm me.


----------



## Tegans Mama

mechanica said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Congrats to you, Lea!! Wow, we have been really lucky with BFP around here recently!
> 
> I am day CD13 and don't ovulate for another few days, i'm really nervous as i'm using a new donor this time. This feels like such a lonely process as a singleton. It feels like i have been trying forever (i haven't) and everyone around me seems to be pregnant.
> 
> Sorry i've not been around, my computer broke so i didn't have the internet and i never really know what to say to people. I do lurk sometimes, but i feel weird posting sometimes.:blush:

Aww hun, you should never feel weird about posting here, we come from all walks of life :hugs: We're all different, whether we are straight with problems conceiving, lesbian, single... we're all women :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Elliottsmum said:


> Cranberry- we were hoping it would work the first try too. But we were not that lucky
> 
> I just had the most stressful night, my mom and sister are in town for the holiday... And apparently my partners body has the best timing. Yesterday we had a +opk. They don't leave till sunday morning and I had not told them we are actively ttc. I've dropped hints right and left but the thought of trying to get them out of the house for a few hours to do the insem. made me so nervous I got sick. My mom finally figured out it wasn't leftover turkey and I had to come clean. Yikies!
> I think we have decided to wait till next month but there are only 12 viles of the donor we want left, so stressful!
> 
> But at least it cleared things up.
> 
> I'm so excited for you all. Baby dust for all those trying :)

Awww... :hugs: That does sound quite stressful! And awkward! Glad you got things cleared up with your family! What was their reaction??


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- I love your pretty little ticker! Congrats! Praying for a very long, happy, & healthy 9 months for you! :wohoo:

I had a thought -- Instead of stressing out that OH & i NEED a BFP before Christmas -- I found the thought comforting that hopefully by this time next year we'll have a new baby in our arms! At least that gives us a few more months of trying!

Currently, on our 2ww OH isn't feeling much! Some crampy feelings... but that's about it! Hoping for the shock of our lives since this attempt everything seemed messed up: the cycle, the timing, the cm, the insem... nothing went right! Would love if it happens when we least expect it! Lol.

Tenleys -- Sorry on your BFN. Not out until the :witch: arrives tho! Light spotting doesn't mean you're out! :hugs:

Mechanica -- Glad you're back! Sorry you are feeling lonely! :hug: Just know that we are all here rooting for you!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thankyou Ruby :cloud9:
Everything went wrong for me this cycle. Our donor came over the day after I O'd. I thought I was out of the race for sure! It's so easy to try and not focus on ttc but it really takes/took up every spare second of my head space. Sooo obsessed!! Hope you had a good thanksgiving xx


----------



## tenleys306

RUBY I WENT AND HAD BLOOD WORK DONE TODAY AND IT WAS NEG UHH SO SAD I JUST GOT MY HOPES UP AND I KNEW IT WASNT GOING TO BE GOOD. :nope:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sorry to hear that Tenleys :( Did your AF arrive yet? x


----------



## day_dreamer

Ooo fingers crossed Ruby :)

Yay Lea love your ticker!!

AF arrived today, so working out based in last month, I'm due to O Christmas day woohoo how about that for timing. Not. We're not even going to be here for at least 25-28th as we're doing Christmas at MILs. Still, have to see how our meet with potential donor goes next week first....


----------



## Tegans Mama

You're meeting your donor next week? Great news! Timing is often a problem isn't it :( Makes it a lot harder I think when your family don't know your ttc aswell.


----------



## mechanica

YAY Lea! How many months had you been trying?

I'm not due to ovulate until Wednesday but i did an OPK this morning and was surprised when it looked positive. I did a digital clearblue and got a smiley face so it looks like this is it!

I am SO nervous its unbelievable. I actually want to cry through nerves which obviously isn't conducive with being relaxed! I've not met my donor yet and i'm terrified he will meet me and decide he doesn't want to help me!

I've emailed/text him but he hasn't replied yet. I really hope he is available and this is my month! The first time with a new donor is always the worst isn't it?


----------



## Tegans Mama

It is. We've used the same donor for the two months we tried and got pregnant both months with him. I also got pregnant the first month with Tegan too! I was not counting on being pregnant this soon though. 

Good luck Mechanica, really hope he gets back to you soon :) Where are you doing the insem? x


----------



## day_dreamer

Good luck mechanica! I'm terrified about meeting our potential donor and thus time its only for coffee haha!

Timing is a bugger, especially with family scattered across the country. At least if they were in the sametown/county we could nip home. I think we even have plans for 24th so 2 days before o might be our only hope.


----------



## Tegans Mama

2 days before O should be fine tho, we insemed 2+3 days before last month. This month just once the day after.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Thanks Ruby, it was stressful but over all it went better then expected. I was possitive my mom was going to just straight up say we were to young(I'm 29 and my wife is 24) and while the conversation started that way when my mom realized how stressed it was making me to tell her she said "yes I may have my opinion but that's not going to stop you from doing what you want to do" which for my mom was pretty positive. Now all weekend I've gt questions... Is she taking prenatal vitamins, has she had a check up, did she go to the dentist... As if one day I was thinking let's throw some sperm in there and see what happens... Gee! She also forgot we have been together 5years.

But I have done months of research and prep work the only think we weren't ready for was the +opk Friday afternoon...
They left this morning anyone think there's a chance 36hours after a +opk?


----------



## Tegans Mama

I would go for it Elliotsmum! You never know, a small chance is better than none at all x


----------



## tenleys306

Tegans Mama said:


> Sorry to hear that Tenleys :( Did your AF arrive yet? x

Not yet but the time is coming af date is around the 29-02nd of dec then ill set my cbe monitor Thank you for your support i was very upset and i dont think my wife really understands. i know she was upset too but she has a better attitude i guess. :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

tenleys306 said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Tenleys :( Did your AF arrive yet? x
> 
> Not yet but the time is coming af date is around the 29-02nd of dec then ill set my cbe monitor Thank you for your support i was very upset and i dont think my wife really understands. i know she was upset too but she has a better attitude i guess. :flower:Click to expand...

:( Are you the one who will be carrying the baby? I'm sure I've seen you say whether you are or not somewhere but have forgotten. It is almost always harder for the partner who is going to be pregnant. Good luck next month xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Lea I spy a ticker! PIX! NOW!!!!! 

I was stuck in Derry the past few days because of the snow, we have to come over a mountain, but they hada close it, so couldnt get home to the donor yesterday, and I had a positive OPK last night and ovulated already now :( Fail. 

Prom pix on my journal/on Facebook if anyone wants to see!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tegans Mama said:


> I would go for it Elliotsmum! You never know, a small chance is better than none at all x

Agree! Worth a shot!

Tenleys... again... so sorry. :hugs: On to next month! I love that you had a big wedding! Love the couple diff wedding pics i've seen you post! Beautiful! I also live in PA! Would love a big wedding.... but 1st OH has to propose!! :dohh:

Luna -- A "prom" to me is a high school senior prom. What sort of event was this that you went to? Saw your FB pics -- you & Dee looked awesome! Sorry that damn snow messed up your plans!


----------



## LunaBean

It was an 'alternative prom' for anyone who's gay who couldn't go to their own high school prom, or take a boy/wear a dress etc! Boys could bring boys and wear dresses, and girls could bring girls and wear suits! I didnt get to go to mine cus I left school early, so was great!


----------



## mechanica

Hi All, 

I got my +OPK at 10.30am Sunday and then another at about 5.30pm (haven't tested since). My donor can't make it until 7pm Monday so 33ish hours after my first positive. Is this too late? I thought he would have trouble coming at the weekend and now i'm panicking about everything! Will the egg already have died? Or be on the way to dying? What if i ovulated 12 hours after the initial positive? I can't ever tell when the ovulation takes place because i get cramps throughout my cycle so i never quite know which is the ovulating one!

My donor is coming to my house. I have arranged childcare so my daughter will be staying with my sister for the night. I am trying my best to be relaxed but i am so so nervous. I'm using preseed this cycle. I'm never quite sure how you read CM because mine is still a bit 'tacky' atm. Does it only change to EW when the egg is actually being released? I'm going to leave the syringe in for the full 30 mins and then use an instead cup and go to bed.

Sorry, i'm just rambling now. I'm going to drop my daughter off at nursery in the morning and then tidy up because there are toys EVERYWHERE and i don't want him to think badly of me.

I'm over thinking things, i know! Think of me tomorrow at 7pm ish when i'm picking my donor up from the station!

ETA: I've not even seen a picture of him, is that weird? Did anyone else not see their donor before meeting? I'm not worried about him not being who he said he is, but people seem to think i should worry about how he looks (because of the characteristics they'll be passing down). Does anyone else not care about appearances?


----------



## Tegans Mama

We didn't see our donor before we met him and he gave his first donation. Looks aren't really a problem to me to be honest. I care more about intelligence :)

I ovulated Thursday morning and our donor came over friday afternoon at almost 3pm. It is ALWAYS worth a try - if you don't try you'll simply never be pregnant :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Lea!

Good luck for the 2ww Ruby!

Hugs Tenleys. Hang in there. It is a bummer to get a BFN, but don't give up-sometimes it just takes a little time.

Mechanica-I agree with Lea-always worth a try. I think you could still well be within the window! As for seeing my donor-yes I met him and talked in person with him for several hours before we decided to proceed. He is very intelligent, but also very good looking. I guess looks were important to me too-plus for me it would be odd to not meet someone and talk in person first before deciding whether or not he was the right donor for me. But I know several of the gals on here have done it the way you are and it has been just fine. I think it's just personal preference.


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica said:


> ETA: I've not even seen a picture of him, is that weird? Did anyone else not see their donor before meeting? I'm not worried about him not being who he said he is, but people seem to think i should worry about how he looks (because of the characteristics they'll be passing down). Does anyone else not care about appearances?

Well, i wouldn't say that i don't care about appearances... bc i do. But i wouldn't base my decision on that. Safety was/is most important to me... i needed to feel the guy was safe, honest, legit, clean, & normal. I also needed to like & understand his reason for being a donor. If anything seemed sketchy or odd about their answer for "why?" i eliminated them as a possibility. Also, if the guy seemed reluctant to go for STD/HIV testing i eliminated them. Most importantly, i needed to have a good "gut feeling" about him! Intelligence also factors in... and then looks. Honestly, i don't really think our "1st choice" donor is very good looking... but he is very nice, smart, well educated, good family man, sincere reasons for donating, good job, married/clean STD screenings... and has some physical characteristics that are appealing to us: tall, thin, athletic, blue eyes. Our "2nd choice" donor... is GORGEOUS! But also very young & not always available to meet.

Good luck tomorrow night -- I will be thinking about you! Just out of curiosity... why _hasn't_ he sent you pics?? Personally, i would want to see who i'm picking up & bringing back to my house... for safety reasons. Since it's your very 1st meeting... is there anyone who can possibly be with you tomorrow night, as a safety measure? FX'ed everything goes great! I look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin -- Congrats on reaching 24 weeks gestation! One of many more wonderful milestones to come!! :happydance:


----------



## snagglepat

The appearance question is an interesting one isn't it, but I have to say I'm pretty much in the same boat as Ruby. It was all the other factors that meant the most, the safety/trust element, his intelligence and awareness, how comfortable we felt around him and that all important gut instinct. We decided beforehand that our only physical stipulation for our donor was that he was white, given that we both are. Our first donor was a friend who I loved (and still do) dearly but who I don't think is particularly good looking, plus he's a big guy - 6'5" and broad. For me at 5'3" the idea of my children towering over me at age 11 was a little daunting, but he was the right guy for us for all the other reasons at the time. When that stopped working out (he now lives in Australia) we found the donor who has fathered both our children and I think he is rather good looking, plus his physical characteristics are more my preferences: average height, blond, blue eyed, slim/medium build - all just like Rae - and we've been blessed with one child at least who strangers assume is biologically hers due to their physical similarities, hopefully this one will be the same. However, we'd have gone with him if he'd been physically very different because it's the other aspects that we chose him for. His good looks/physical match to Rae are perks, not deciding factors.

I'd also question why your donor hasn't sent you any pictures, especially if you're going to be meeting him! I'd definitely put some kind of safety plan in place too. Better safe than sorry. All the donors we initiated conversations with sent pictures within the first few emails. It's not a make-or-break thing but if your potential donor turned out to be the spitting image of an ex-boyfriend or high school bully or something then he might just not be the right one for you.

Mechanica, you've another vote here for giving it a try. You might be getting towards the end of your window but it should still be open, and if you didn't have fertile mucus yesterday maybe it;s because today is going to be your best day. Do you have it today? EWCM was always our trusty guide and was much more reliable than OPKs for us. Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## mechanica

Well, he's never refused to send me a picture, but i've never asked. It never occurred to me before now, to be honest. I know his basics, hair colours, eye colour, etc, which were perfect for me because they're the same as my daughters father so i'm hoping they may look slightly similar. I've just emailed him to ask for one now !

I know he is 'safe' because he's a well known donor, so i'm not concerned. I feel like a real newbie to this, even though i've done it before. My cm is a bit more stringy that yesterday, but not egg white-y yet! Hopefully by tonight!

Thanks for the support! :hugs:

Gina, i have an October 07 baby too!


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Mechanica. I hope meeting the donor goes well. Keep us posted.

For me, I confess I'm a bit vain. Looks mattered, as did intelligence. In the end though, we went with our gut instinct, and the donor was great. Interestingly, even though the donor had brown eyes (blue was a slight preference because my husband has blue eyes), Maya so far has blue eyes. they might still change but aren't showing any signs of changing.

Here's a little video I made of Maya in the snow. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRGZ41n9ukA


----------



## EpdTTC

Em- I don't know if I'll ever get over what a beautiful baby Maya is! Love those chubby cheeks! You are looking great too!


----------



## LunaBean

Erin congrats on 24 weeks! :happydance:

Em I love the video, she look so baffled! 'Wats this cold stuff??' lol

Personally, I wasn't that fussed on looks of the donors, Id rather have someone who was intelligent etc, plus you never know who the baby will look like! I swopped pix within the first few emails tho, just so I could picture in my head who I was talking to etc, and also so I knew he was the real deal when I met him for the first time.

I'm still mourning my lost egg this month, loadsss of ewcm today too dammit!


----------



## mechanica

Nimyra - Haha, she does look baffled! She is absolutely beautiful!! It was funny to hear you talk because i think everyone sounds like me, which of course they don't!!

My pic drama is over - he sent a pic so i am very relieved! Have set up my bed (syringe, preseed, preseed syringe, crisps, instead cup, towel, wet wipe, drink, snacks, jeez, thats a lot!) so am ready to go! I took another test and i've still got the smiley face, so i think i'll ovulate tonight or early tomorrow. I've not used preseed before this cycle, so i'm not really sure how much to use. It says 3gm 15 minutes before having sex, so i'm assuming its the same for sperm donation!

I've tidied up, my daughter is at my sisters and i am much calmer. Think i'll have a cup of tea and wait for him to call. Quite looking forward to it now, fingers crossed!

Thank you for putting up with my neurotic ramblings! I hope this month is my month!


----------



## tenleys306

11/29/2010 
pd started late last night so i started the monitor today at day one. So we will be looking at 12/11,12,13/2010 for ttc#2. ill keep everyone posted. :winkwink:


Ruby: i am the one who will be carrying my oh can not carry, Our wedding on the other hand was very big and was so great even tho it was not legal we paid to have my last name changed and we had the wedding here in pa it was done by our good friend and you can see more photos on fb tenleys306 look us up. We had such a blast and it was worth every penny we spent.


----------



## mommies1and2

Hi everyone! I've been reading through the posts to try and keep up with all the happenings...The whole donor appearance issue was an interesting one for me and my OH. We love everything about our donor...he's a great friend who we totally trust. We have a great relationship with him and his wife and he is incredibly smart, even tempered and kind. But my partner really wants a mini version of me...blond, blue and small. Our donor is brown, brown and tall. My OH was initially a little hesitant only because of the appearance factor - he's not unattractive but he doesn't look anything like me. Eventually we just had to weigh all the options and agree about what was most important. For me, looks weren't an issue. I mean, I wouldn't have wanted a repulsive donor but at the same time I'd rather pick one who is lacking some of the physical preferences and know that I am getting one who has all of the requirements emotionally, is healthy and intelligent. Sometimes I still worry that my baby will come out and look like an alien though...:wacko: 

Tenleys - sorry to hear you didn't get a BFP. What kind of monitor are you using?

Nimyra - Maya is adorable! 

Mechanica - I had my only positive OPK on Day 14 and inseminated days 14, 15 and 17. I didn't ovulate until Day 17 and thought for sure my timing was off but ended up pregnant...so I would have to say based on our experience 3 days after a positive OPK may be perfect! Good luck to you, sounds like you are all set!

Ruby - are you in your TWW? When are you due to test?

Luna - hang in there girlie...it sounds like you've got a ton of stuff going on right now!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mommies1&2 -- Yes we are in the 2ww! Not planning to test for awhile. Ideally, i would prefer to wait until after AF is due (Dec. 7 - 10)! We are out of tests & money is tight right now, as we try to finish up xmas shopping!

Emily -- Maya is sooo cute! Love her cheeks!

Tenleys -- I'm going to go look you up on FB right now!

Luna -- Thanks for the xmas card! Got it today! So pretty!

Quick question: OH has had a belly ache for two days now. Painful achy/pressure... but high in her belly... not low. :shrug: Could this be a normal 2ww symptom? Or a possible-pregnancy-problem?? Or just a regular 'ol belly ache??? Any thoughts?


----------



## RubyRainbows

tenleys -- I can't find you on FB! I think i need your name or email address to find you!


----------



## Nimyra

Luna, I won't get the card for a while because I'm not at home. I'm up at my mom's house (about 7 hours away) for a few weeks. My neighbor is picking up my mail and feeding the kitties though, so I'll get it when I get home. I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wasnt bothered about looks, my donor isnt a stunner, and neither am i but everyone says callum is good looking.

i went dor a donor with dark hair and dark eyes so the baby would look like me, well callum has blond hair and blue eyes, so where did that come from


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-I'm not sure about the stomach ache. It's probably one of those things that could just be coincidence but could also mean something. Don't you hate that? I guess if you get a BFP you can look back and say "that must have been why" but unfortunately we probably won't know until then! Ugh!

I hope it's a good sign though!


----------



## tenleys306

RubyRainbows said:


> tenleys -- I can't find you on FB! I think i need your name or email address to find you!
> 
> Molly Tenley Croft
> [email protected]


----------



## tenleys306

Tenleys - sorry to hear you didn't get a BFP. What kind of monitor are you using?
:flower:*******WE ARE USING THE CLEAR BLUE EASY MONIT********:thumbup: praying that it works.


----------



## mommies1and2

Ruby: It sounds like the gas pain I get. One of the less fun side effects I'm having is that I am super bloated...:blush: Aside from making me feel like a pig it causes a lot of pressure and discomfort. Does it get any better if she changes positions? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you guys!


----------



## RubyRainbows

The pain has gone away she said... just some achyness in lower belly... hoping & praying for a BFP. OH informed me that we have 2 HPTs here... lol... i thought we used them all! I was better off not knowing bc now i'll be itching to test!


----------



## mommies1and2

It is so hard to wait even though you know you should! I tested too early and got a negative but I still knew I was pregnant. My OH made me wait almost until my period was due before she would let me test again...didn't wants another false result. And then, the line was super faint and she didn't think it was a positive. I had to take a second digital test to convince her. :winkwink:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mechanica -- How did everyting go with the donor & with insem?? Good luck!


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies! 

congrats on the :bfp:s, great news :happydance:

i am getting really stressed this morning. i sent my donor a message on tuesday to make sure we were still on for this friday and he hasn't got back to me yet. i know it's only two days but he has always got back to me on the same day.

on top of that i don't think he's gonna be able to make it through the snow so it looks like i won't have an attempt this cycle either:cry::cry::cry:

i don't know whether to leave it or try and find a last minute donor closer to home :shrug: its a nightmare cause the donations HAS to be tomorrow. i'm not around on saturday and sunday is too late.:cry:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosie -- see if there is someone else who can meet on such short notice. Was there anyone else you talked with at all? As long as you aren't "rushing into" something... that's what i would try to do... rather than miss the whole cycle! By rushing in, i mean make sure they still meet your criteria... and already have recent STD/HIV screenings to show you. Good luck! Hope you hear from your donor ASAP!


----------



## tenleys306

UPDATES:
pd started 11/29/10 
start to test for ov 12/04/10 using the clear blue easy monit
hoping my ttc dates are around 12/11,12,13/2010

* if anyone knows of any tricks drop me a line and let me know. My oh and I are new to all of this and only tried once.*


----------



## topazicatzbet

i swear by grapefruit juice, increases the cm. i got my bfp on both cycles i used it


----------



## rosie5637

RubyRainbows said:


> Rosie -- see if there is someone else who can meet on such short notice. Was there anyone else you talked with at all? As long as you aren't "rushing into" something... that's what i would try to do... rather than miss the whole cycle! By rushing in, i mean make sure they still meet your criteria... and already have recent STD/HIV screenings to show you. Good luck! Hope you hear from your donor ASAP!

thanks ruby

i got a text message from him this afternoon. he said he's really sorry but his internet is down so he didn't get my message. he's still willing to help tomorrow but it depends on the snow. so now i've just got to pray that the snow sods off and the roads are clear!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mechanica

Thanks Ruby!!

It went great. I always feel sooo awkward, but we just spoke about what i do for work and then i left him to it. He even put it in the syringe for me and then he left! He was really sweet and trudged all the way over here even though the weather was rubbish and there was a tube strike!

Not sure how i'm feeling now. Trying not to think about it and just be super relaxed because i can never tell. When i was pregnant last time i didn't realise right away so missed all of the 'early symptoms'. I feel a bit sick and crampy but that could just be my period! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies. good luck to those of us still in the ttc boat.

so i am doing my next home insem tomorrow morning. i'm supplementing my iui :haha: b/c i figure the more the merrier and i believe in self hep :blush:. i got my trigger shot yesterday and did my first iui this morning. other than the damn pain of the speculum it was fine.

so i am seeing my donor in the morning and hoping for the best this month.

btw, i had 3 follicles ready to pop - 27, 22.5 and 18. hopefully at least one hangs around till the morning.


----------



## mechanica

Good luck, cranberry!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck, Cranberry :D


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls!


----------



## cranberry

thanks ladies. the splooge is on board and my feet are in the air as we speak :rofl:


----------



## Zeebee

Hi, thought I would introduce myself as I am a planning an at home insemination.
I have 3 little girls (and am hoping for a fourth girl, OH wants a boy); Elena who is 18 years, Lucy who is 4 years and a 2 month old baby girl called Kara. Lucy and Kara were both conceived using donor sperm, Kara was conceived at home using a syringe. 
OH and I are now trying to sort out TTC for next baby. It took us a long time to conceive Kara and I know that I am not particularly young to be having a baby. We are also slightly panicing because our donor has now left the country and so we only have a few vials of frozen sperm left and we love our donor and don't want to have to look for another.
Although it still seems insane that we are thinking about TTC conceive when I only just had a baby!

Good Luck to everyone else trying!


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the madhouse zeebee!!!


----------



## rosie5637

my earlier post has disappeared/been deleted:shrug:

i'm out this month. my donor couldn't make it cause of the snow so now i've got to wait til january:cry::cry:


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry Rosie, I missed this month too cus we were caught in the snow and couldnt get home for the donor to come over :(


----------



## rosie5637

LunaBean said:


> Im sorry Rosie, I missed this month too cus we were caught in the snow and couldnt get home for the donor to come over :(

aw sorry to hear that luna :hugs: it really sucks doesn't it!

i usually love the snow, brings out the big kid in me, but it's caused nothing but bother for me today.:growlmad:



welcome zeebee!:hi:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww... Rosie, that sucks :hugs: Frustrating, i'm sure! I know the weather will mess up our TTC travel plans this winter too! Hoping we get our BFP this month to avoid the snowy months... but at the moment OH has zero symptoms!

I told OH that if we miss cycles bc of snow... we need to plan a trip in early spring out near where the donor lives & see if we can insem 4 days in a row... to increase our chances! I hate only getting one chance a month!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: zeebee!


----------



## topazicatzbet

stupid snow


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome ZeeBee! My LO is 4 months now and am not ready to think about #2, but I imagine I'll get there! Good luck with your vials. Can I ask, did you find the donor (in real life), then have his sperm frozen or did you find him through a clinic? Having to find a new donor can be hard, so I hope things work out.

Rosie, I'm so sorry you have to sit this month out. :(


----------



## Zeebee

Our donor is was an old friend and we got him to do his deposit at the local hospital and we paid to have it frozen and stored. 
We knew he would be travelling around and eventually leaving and we wanted to make sure that we could always have stuff at the right time. 
It hasn't been too expensive and I am only 10 mins drive from the hospital.

Sorry that you dont get to try this month Rosie.


----------



## mommies1and2

Quick question for other gay mommies...

We've already told our parents and all of my OH's family but need to let my extended family know we're pregnant. We know that some of them are not going to share our joy at the news and were trying to think of the best way to tell them without having to deal with their negativity. 

I thought about adding a note to our Christmas cards something like: 

We hope your hearts are full of joy 
and that you&#8217;ll join us sending praises high
to learn a brand new baby girl or boy 
will be born to our family this July!

I know it's cheesy and impersonal (and not a very good rhyme) but what do you think? For me, it means not having to hear uncomfortable silences on the phone or worse, insensitive and judgmental comments about our having a baby. We are hoping to hear from the ones who are happy and NOT to hear from the ones who aren't. 

In one way I feel like a big chicken doing it this way but really it's not that I'm afraid of what they'll say... I've just heard it all before and refuse to listen to it again. I just wondered if any of you have any pointers or tips sharing the news?

Thanks!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have any tips, because honestly, all our family are very happy we have children. I think the poem is nice though :hugs: xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I think it's nice too. We have been pretty fortunate and have not received any negative responses. I'm sure there are people that think that we shouldn't be procreating, but I think they are smart enough to keep their trap shut-at least to our faces. 

So...it's official...I am big, fat pregnant and do not have ownership over my body. Despite getting up to pee at 1am, 2am, and 3am...when I sneezed hard at 3:20 am, pee came shooting out of me. Of course I had just stripped the bed and put clean sheets on earlier that day! Thank goodness I invested in a waterproof mattress pad several months ago in the event of things like this happening or water breaking. Gotta love OH, we just laughed and went back to sleep.


----------



## Nimyra

EpdTTC said:


> I think it's nice too. We have been pretty fortunate and have not received any negative responses. I'm sure there are people that think that we shouldn't be procreating, but I think they are smart enough to keep their trap shut-at least to our faces.
> 
> So...it's official...I am big, fat pregnant and do not have ownership over my body. Despite getting up to pee at 1am, 2am, and 3am...when I sneezed hard at 3:20 am, pee came shooting out of me. Of course I had just stripped the bed and put clean sheets on earlier that day! Thank goodness I invested in a waterproof mattress pad several months ago in the event of things like this happening or water breaking. Gotta love OH, we just laughed and went back to sleep.

LOL. hooray for being big, fat, pregnant, and losing control over bodily functions along with any last vestiges of dignity! :hugs: :haha:

Creating new life is a beautiful thing.


----------



## cranberry

welcome zeebee. that was very forward thinking to store your donor's stuff. i am planning to do the same. i have some stored now for iui and will have him do more deposits after he gets over the shock of how intensive the process is. don't want to scare him off :haha:

EpdTTC - never thought pissing the bed would be a cause for laughter but you and your OH made me chuckle. and i am looking forward to my turn. should i buy stocks in the pantyliner company from now? :haha:

mommies1and2 - i am gay but my approach to family has been to come out to the ones i really care about and who i wanted to tell in person. for everything else, sadly, i just rely on the rumor mill to get the news to them. i will do the same with the baby or wait for them to see me with it or see pics and ask. good luck with your family and i do think the poem was a verr good idea.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mommies 1&2 i think the poem is a cute idea! Afterall, historically Christmas cards often had family updates included! My friend sent out her pregnancy announcement via email & i didn't think it was impersonal... & i see alot of people make the big annoucement on FB. I would tell close family & friends verbally... and the rest will find out the wonderful news in the card or thru the rumor mill!


----------



## Zeebee

cranberry, our donor was rather surprised about how much and how often we needed him!

Mommies 1&2 I am not a gay mommy but DH and I have families firmly against any type of assisted conception. With our first child using donor sperm, we sent everyone we knew a card announcing that we were having a baby and with most recent baby we dressed up our youngest in a tshirt saying "I'm going to be a big sister" and put a photo it in easter cards. 
We didn't get any negative comments, we did get quite a few people who didn't congratulate us at all. 
I think the poem is a great idea, plus it may be cheesy but it is also cute.


----------



## LunaBean

I think its a good idea to put it in a card, I duno how we'll tell people! OHs mum know we're trying, and her brother, but not many other people, including my mum or grandparents, Id love to just arrive at a family gathering with a 12 week bump! I was gona tell them at xmas when I was 10.5 weeks..but..well..yano my luck with pregnancies!


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH is a mean, crab-apple today! Lol... i think AF is coming! I can usually tell right before she comes!!!! :haha: I wish we tested this morning with FMU. I was planning to wait until after her period was late... but waiting is sooo hard! Besides, anytime between tomorrow and Sunday would still be "normal" for her... so her period technically wont be "late" until next Monday!!! :dohh: I can't wait _that_ long!


----------



## LunaBean

TESTTTT!!! lol :rofl:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know! Maybe tomorrow morning! But that means waking up at 4:30 am with her before she leaves for work! Should have done it today when we were both off!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck Ruby! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

BFN :cry:


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry Ruby :( She's not out yet tho if AF isn't due!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Liz is right, it's not over til the witch flies in :hugs: xx


----------



## snagglepat

It's been a quiet few day on here. That's not like us at all! :)

How is everyone doing? Ruby, did AF arrive? 

We had our placenta site scan this afternoon and it was incredible. We were scanned by a trainee, with a senior sonographer guiding her so she really took her time and we saw lots of our baby - even head hair! It was just amazing. The placenta has moved away from the cervix so we're all set for our home birth, which is great news. I also think I might have caught a very fleeting glance of some genitals - of the opposite gender to the ones I think I might have seen at the 20 week scan. Again, we didn't ask for confirmation but now we've possibly seen both (or maybe neither) we officially have no clue what flavour this baby might be and it will well and truly be a surprise on the day. :)

Not long to wait now...

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome Gina! Good news on the placenta clearing away from the cervix. You must be getting so excited! I'll be glad when my semester is over so I can focus more on getting ready. Bought my car seat today! :) This has all been so surreal for me and I think it might be starting to set in a bit.

Can't wait to hear all about your home birth!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- That is great news! So glad everything is falling perfectly into place! Can't wait to hear your birth story & see pics -- i love when babies are born with lots of hair! So cute!

As for us, AF has not yet arrived. We haven't tested again -- it's just too heartbreaking seeing that one solitary line! AF usually arrives anywhere between 27 days & 33 days for OH. So, if AF hasn't arrived by CD 34 we will test again. Not getting our hopes up tho since we had the BFN on Sunday & OH is not experiencing any pregnancy symptoms whatsoever!

Erin -- so fun to start buying everything & getting things ready!


----------



## mechanica

Gina - How exciting! Did Ember have lots of hair when she was born? My daughter had lots of hair, it was such a shock! Do you think you'll go over? I would love to have a home birth, but i think i'm going to have to fight the NHS for one.

On the back of what Ruby has said, when did people start testing or are there some patient ones amongst us who didn't until way past AF was due? This Monday is 2 weeks since i got my donation, and the suspense is killing me. I don't know when i ovulate (could have been the Monday or the Tuesday) so i am desperate to take a test, but i'm not sure if it's too early. I don't have any symptoms, some cramping every now and again, but thats it and that could be AF! I only have cheapy ebay tests but will it be too early? Shall i just wait until Tues/Weds?


----------



## cranberry

ruby i am praying AF stays away!

i am still in my tww and am feeling what has gone from twinges to now a dull ache in my side. i am still over a week out from AF ETA so i know it is not period cramps - altho sometimes it feels like that.

i am going in to scan for cysts tomorrow. i am hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## snagglepat

Mechanica, I'm impatient, so generally tested about 10 days after I ovulated, several days before AF was due. I bought early tests that could pick up just 10mIU, albeit the cheap ones (www.earlypregnancy.co.uk is a good source in the UK) and I got my first lines at both times I was pregnant at that time. Regular cheap ones (probably able to detect 25mIU) won't work until a day or two later but people do still get BFPs on them a few days before AF is due. 

Good luck!

And Ember did have hair, but it was fine and blonde so not so visible. Given both the donor and I are both blonde I'd be surprised if this one is any different but there are red head genes on my side so you never know...

Erin - it's very exciting isn't it? I think the scan yesterday really brought it home to me that we're going to meet this little person soon. They're already estimated at 5.5lb which is bigger than I was when I was born, so it's very real and imminent all of a sudden. I'm sure the end of your semester will make a difference to how you feel. I know I've only started really getting into the swing of things very recently.

Ruby, I've got everything crossed for you! Keep us posted!

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i also tested at 10 dpo and got my bfp both times then. 

8 weeks today so baby is now a fetus rather than an embryo, cant wait til thurs when i have a private scan.


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Hello everyone. I am new to this board but I have a question if you all don't mind answering. My OPK was negative last night around ten when I tested and positive when I tested today about 5 minutes ago. Can you tell me when the best time is to inseminate at home using frozen sperm? 

Quick background...
I have been ttc for 3 years. I have had numerous IUIs and two IVF cycles. I started out with at home inseminations using donor sperm for six months with no luck at all. I actually didn't get pregnant until my first IVF cycle which unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks. That was last August and I haven't been able to get pregnant again since. I went in on Nov 15th for a diagnostic lap which found endo and a kind of weird shaped tube though it is open. I have been told by my doctor that now is a great time to try because endo has been removed and they flushed everything while they were there. 
That is all for now...good luck to everyone in this ttc struggle and congrats to those of you who have conceived.


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please, I'm married and my dh had a vasectomy 6 years ago, I have 2 little boys aged 6 and 8, and we sooo want another, unfortunately I am 43.

We try at home (well hotel) insemination on Sunday, and can't wait.

xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Cheshire cat and Rainbow Baby10! 

Rainbow-I'd say the best time to inseminate is ASAP after positive OPK and then again the next day. A third insem the day after is good if you can do it just to cover your bases.

Cheshire-good luck in Sunday!

Mechanica-I always started testing at 9-10 dpo too. Way too impatient.

Good luck Ruby and Cranberry! Fingers crossed the witch stays away.


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Rainbowbaby! Hi Cheshirecat!

Rainbowbaby, my understanding is that frozen sperm doesn't live very long, so you might actually want to wait 12 hours after + OPK to use it. If you have 2 vials of frozen sperm, I'd say inseminate 12 hours after + OPK then again 24 hours later. If you've been trying at home exclusively with frozen sperm and continuing to have no luck, I'd suggest considering finding a donor who will donate fresh sperm. The success rate with at home insemination with frozen sperm just isn't that high (3-5% per cycle). I don't mean to be discouraging, I have heard of it working, but usually in conjunction with a trigger shot and/or clomid (more eggs, more likely to succeed). Best of luck!


----------



## EpdTTC

You're right Em-I wasn't considering the fact that the sperm was frozen when I gave my timing suggestions. I think docs like to try and do the insemination within 6 hours on either side of ovulation (i.e. six hours before or after) so if two inseminations, I'd say at 12 hours and 24 hours, and if only one insemination, maybe at 18 hours after + OPK.


----------



## RubyRainbows

EpdTTC said:


> You're right Em-I wasn't considering the fact that the sperm was frozen when I gave my timing suggestions. I think docs like to try and do the insemination within 6 hours on either side of ovulation (i.e. six hours before or after) so if two inseminations, I'd say at 12 hours and 24 hours, and if only one insemination, maybe at 18 hours after + OPK.

I agree with the timing they both recommended! Good luck!

Cranberry -- Good luck at your appointment!


** We tested AGAIN -- and got a BFN again! :nope: Seemed like a good sign since AF was holding off. Still hasn't arrived... but sometimes arrives on CD 32/33. The last few months tho it's been coming on CD 27/28/29. Very disappointing but at least now it will push ovulation back until a few days after xmas... so maybe it will work better for meeting the donor. **


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Thank you for all of the responses. I took clomid on days 5-9 and usually I ovulate within 36 hrs after my positive OPK so I think I may shoot for the 36 hour mark (no pun intended) just to be safe because I only have one vial so I would like to try to get as close as possible with my timing. I am currently on day 13 and normally I ovulate on day 14. The positive is that I have wicked Ov pains so I know that it will be soon.


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Nimyra- Where in Maryland are you? I am in Maryland as well. I have no idea how to find a known donor that has been my problem for years after the first guy that we found whos gf offered him to us. Since then it has been difficult finding someone willing.


----------



## mechanica

BFN from me too. I sorta knew it would be negative but its still a bit soul destroying. The summer baby is out of the window now too. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Nimyra

that sounds good, Rainbowbaby. Assuming both your egg and the frozen sperm can make it for 24 hours you should have everything there at the right time. :) Are you doing anything to help your cervical mucus? Its not too late to start downing grapefruit juice or pick up some pasteurized egg whites.


----------



## Nimyra

Rainbowbaby, I'm in the greater DC area. After you have another few posts you will be able to send personal messages. You can then PM me. If you are nearby, send me a PM and I can give you my contact info. :flower:

Also see my signature block for a link to a how-to thread. People have shared how they found donors. My understanding is that vivastreet is something like craigslist.


----------



## Nimyra

aw. I'm sorry, Mechanica. :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

cheshirecat said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join you please, I'm married and my dh had a vasectomy 6 years ago, I have 2 little boys aged 6 and 8, and we sooo want another, unfortunately I am 43.
> 
> We try at home (well hotel) insemination on Sunday, and can't wait.
> 
> xx

Good luck on Sunday! My DH also had a vasectomy (before we met). He even went through reversal surgery (also before we met) but no luck. We were told we'd need IVF to conceive (and he'd need another surgery for that). We used a donor instead.


----------



## mechanica

I feel really crampy and bloated, like i am about to come on, but its not even 2 weeks past donation yet. I'm worried that my luteal phase is too short. Does anyone know how to extend it?

I got a +opk on sunday and monday
donation - monday
more than likely ovulated late monday/tues.
If i come on today then my luteal phase is only 10 days, which is too short, isn't it?

Are there natural ways to extend it? I don't want to go to the GP because i am worried about their reaction about ttc as a single mother. I used preseed this cycle too, but didn't wait the recommened 15 minutes because i was worried the sperm were dying in the syringe!


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica said:


> BFN from me too. I sorta knew it would be negative but its still a bit soul destroying. The summer baby is out of the window now too. I'm really disappointed.

:hugs:

I just started thinking how awesome a fall baby would be! I love Autumn -- so beautiful! And so many great birthday party ideas every year! :winkwink:

On to next cycle!


----------



## snagglepat

We have an October baby and think it's fabulous. She has the advantage of being one of the older kids in her school year which I think can only be a good thing in terms of her confidence there. Plus her birthday falls right at the peak of all the beautiful changing colours in the trees which is just lovely. :)

Gina.


----------



## EpdTTC

Rainbow-I think that at 36 hours you could be risking inseminating too late as it is best if the sperm are already up there waiting for the egg when it is released. I might suggest inseminating at 30 or 32 hours just to be on the safe side but that's just my two cents!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Nimyra- I live in the Baltimore metro area, work in Silver Spring though. It would be pretty cool to meet :) 
I did use egg whites and an instead cup with my insemination this time. It was my first time doing so. I guess we will see how it goes.

EPd- I actually ended my insemination 28 hours post +OPK. Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanka for your two cents...it is much appreciated :)

Mechanica- I am sorry, I wanted a July-August baby but that didn't happen for me. I think that when we finally get pregnant it won't matter the season. Good luck with your next cycle.

Do I have any cycle buddies? I would hate to go through this 2ww alone :(


----------



## Nimyra

sounds good, RainbowBaby. :) Keep posting (on this or any other thread). After 10 posts I can send you a private message.


----------



## RainbowBaby10

I just realized today that there is little to no sperm in those tiny vials. I did 1ml of egg whites in one syringe and the sperm in the second syringe and there was a little less than 1ml!! How am I going to get pregnant with that little bit. I must have put it in the right place though because I am cramping like crazy right now(that's normal for me after insemination). Anyone else cramp after inseminations?


----------



## LunaBean

RainbowBaby10 said:


> I just realized today that there is little to no sperm in those tiny vials. I did 1ml of egg whites in one syringe and the sperm in the second syringe and there was a little less than 1ml!! How am I going to get pregnant with that little bit. I must have put it in the right place though because I am cramping like crazy right now(that's normal for me after insemination). Anyone else cramp after inseminations?

When I use eggwhites I use 4/5ml to give them alot to swim in! I also got pregant one of my (six) times with 0.5ml of sperm, so never worry! (he missed the pot lol) Its because you are getting the 'pure' washed sperm, not everything lumped together, so its gona be alot less! 

I cramp quite abit after too :) I would have been in my 2ww now, but the snow made donations this month impossible!!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Luna- wow 4/5 ml sounds like a lot! I hope I used enough. I guess we will see if I did everything right in two weeks. I think I want to test on Christmas day :)


----------



## LunaBean

5ml is only a teaspoon full, not much at all lol. Good luck testing, this seems to be a lucky thread!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Luna- I hope you're right about that. It's been a long and stressful 3 years


----------



## RubyRainbows

The wicked :witch: arrived this morning! We're out! On to next cycle!

Good luck to those still in the 2WW!


----------



## LunaBean

AF got me yesterday, and its sooo hard not to plan for trying this month, ahh!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> AF got me yesterday, and its sooo hard not to plan for trying this month, ahh!!

:hugs: Aww Luna -- why can't you try this month?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Don't you want to try this month Liz? 


Sorry the witch got your OH Ruby, fingers crossed for this month for you :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Cus the doctor put me on anti-depressants last week for 6 months, and I duno if Im comfortable trying while I'm on them :(


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry about the witch Ruby!

Liz-I hope that you find the medication to be helpful. Did you ask your dr about ttc while on the meds? Could you just discontinue the meds if you get pregnant?


----------



## snagglepat

Ruby & Luna, So sorry to hear you're both out this time.

Not fair - but at least you can have a drink through the festive season. :)

Luna, I've supported several women who have been on antidepressants through pregnancy, and birth. It's worth checking which one you're on with regards to pregnancy as some are better than others (depends on the kind you need too) but there are a number that are safe to use and may just require a reduced dosage around the time of the birth - by which time you may not need them anyway. :)

Gina. x


----------



## mechanica

CD1 for me too. Booo!!! I'm not as disappointed as i thought i would be. I have an October baby and Autumn babies rock. Maybe they can have joint parties!

Luna - Many antidepressants are fine to TTC on. I felt a bit weird when i had to breastfeed on anti depressants, but it was absolutely fine. Which one did they put you on?


----------



## LunaBean

They put me on 20mg fluoxetine (prozac). I know the root my my depression is not having a baby (well obv not just that, but a big part after losing so many), so maybe if I _do_ get pregnant and it sticks, Id be fine and wudnt need them anyways then?


----------



## EpdTTC

Ok-so this is a random question and perhaps it would be better asked on a rainbow mommies forum but I just feel like I know you gals best....so...any suggestions for what the baby should call my OH? How have some of the other two mommy familes that already have kids handled this? Whether wrong or right, I feel kind of possessive of the name "Mom", plus I think it could get confusing for the child, not to mention for us (who comes running when she says mom?). I also don't know about derivatives of mom, like mama, mommy, ma, etc. Any ideas?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tricky question Erin! One i wonder about often!

In my current situation i am "Mommy" & my son calls my OH by her 1st name ("Vicki"). This is bc i was single when i had him... & met OH when my son was 4 months old. So....... i just had him call her by name... bc i wasn't sure, at that point, if she would be in the picture forever, iykwim.

Jayden is now starting to ask alot of "where's my daddy?" kind of questions... and it's funny when he says "I have a Mommy & a Vicki... but no daddy!" Or he has said things like "Vicki is sort of my daddy.... she looks like a daddy??" Every day he challenges me to think of the "best" responses to give him!

I am stumped as to what baby #2 will call us?? Since Vicki will be the one giving birth...... the baby can't call her Vicki?! But... i'm already "mommy". So, i'm not sure.... i thought maybe baby #2 can call me "Mommy" and Vicki "Momma". I am friends with a lesbian couple & their daughter calls them "mommy" and "momma". The only problem is, when the child is older...... a 12 year old/16 year old.... can't be calling their parents "mommy" & "momma"???

What i'm not a fan of... a client i work with has the baby say "mommy" & "daddy" -- the butchier gf is having the baby call her "daddy"........ i just think that will create alot of confusion & teasing by peers.

Curious to hear other responses to this question!


----------



## Tegans Mama

We are both whatever she wants to call us, normally Mummy or Mama. We just 'know' who she's talking to now she's a bit older, and she isn't *my* baby, so I can't claim Mummy for my own because she's my partners child too, whether I felt possessive over Mummy or not. 
At first we did have different names, but that confused her even more.


----------



## LunaBean

My friends son calls her mummy and her OH by her name just but sometimes 'mummy Mary', another couple are 'mum' and 'mummy'. I'll be mummy, but OH doesn't want to be 'mum/mummy' etc for some reason, so duno what we'll do! 

When I'm talking to the dog (as you do lol), I'm mummy and OH is 'other mummy', so maybe that would work? They may just come up with names themselves!!


----------



## Nimyra

I like Mama Donna. Or just Mama.


----------



## EpdTTC

Or "Ma-Donna" Heehee!


----------



## LunaBean

:rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

had a private scan today girls and all is well, saw the heart beat and measures bang on dates.


----------



## LunaBean

Aww thats great :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

Fab news Topaz! :D


----------



## LunaBean

Lea whys ur ticker gone???


----------



## EpdTTC

Excellent new Topaz!


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> Lea whys ur ticker gone???

Read the little bit of writing in my sig :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Lea-I remember feeling like that this time around too. It's tough after a loss. Thinking of you and patiently waiting to see that ticker when your ready. Hugs.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Topaz that is great news! :dance:

Lea, the link to your fab journal is gone too! I love reading about that fiesty gorgeous little girl of yours!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah it is! :rofl: I'll put it back in the morning, I forgot all about it :blush:


----------



## snagglepat

Morning all!

On the name front we went with Mummy G and Mummy Rae Rae. Ember now uses mummy as a generic term when she doesn't mind which of us comes to her, but otherwise I'm Mummy and Rae is either Rae Rae or Mummy Rae Rae depending on her mood. She has occasionally also called me Gina or Mum too. I suspect that eventually we'll both be called primarily by our actual names with a mum or mummy thrown in when she's feeling affectionate, or wants something, but only time will tell. :)

We have snow again, on top of ice, which is lovely now that I'm only capable of waddling. I also have a very snotty little girl who I've decided is too unwell for the toddler group party today, poor thing. How is everyone else doing?

Gina. x


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies, i am not caught up on the thread but wanted to check in and wish everyone good luck.

i'm away on vacation which kinda takes the edge off the fact that AF came this morning. right on cue! so IUI #2 will be around new year's day. 

i am holding up ok but i think it is because i am master of hiding from my feelings. i am going to my mother's grave for the first time in 6 years tomorrow and i think that is when it will all come busting out :cry:

babydust ladies!


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

Sorry for not replying, I havent done a runner lol

The donor insem went okay I think, got a smiley face on the clearblue on Saturday afternoon, the donor "did his stuff", although as its a first donation for me, there was only 4ml in there, and it didnt look much at all, is this too little or a normal amount, I did use pre seed before too.

I woke the next morning to very strong Ov pains, so now I'm currently 6dpo, feeling all kinds of symptoms lol

Hope the snow isn't getting to much, we have prob 4inches this morning.

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

4mls is good, my donor only averaged 2-3mls and it was enough to get me preg twice/


----------



## cheshirecat

Thanks Topaz, what size syringe did you use?, I used a 10ml one, was going to use the 20ml, but it looked HUGE!!

Any symptoms you can share, I know it wouldnt have even implanted yet (fingers crossed), I have 2 boys aged 6 and 8, and I was no where near as obsessive lol

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Big hugs cranberry! :hugs:

Good luck Cheshirecat -- sounds promising!

Our one donor stopped responding...... so, looks like he is no longer interested. So glad we had two, just in case! 

Question:

We are considering taking a mini-vacation out to where the donor lives (the week between xmas & new years). There is an aquarium & a kid's museum. We were hoping the donor would meet us 3 days in a row -- if we did this -- but he can only meet us 2 days in a row! 

So....... if we meet at the usual place it is a 2 hour drive & $100 in expenses (for 1 donation).

Or if we drive to him it will be a 4 hour drive & $400 in expenses (for 2 donations).

Do you think an extra donation is worth it? Do you think two days in a row is helpful (CD 17 & CD 18)? Not even sure when ovulation will be...... sometimes the cycle is 27/28 days long... other times it's 33/34 days long.... or anywhere in between! Makes it soo hard!


----------



## Alie

Hi ladies! I would like to introduce myself in here! My name is Alie and my husband is Joey, we are going to try some of the techniques in here to try and conceive this month! I have a built in donor!

The thing is, my hubs can not ejaculate inside me. It may be mental or something, but he is so used to jerking off, he can't do it while performing sex. He insisted we get pregnant "the old fashioned way" -- so we tried that last month. He couldn't do it even once, so needless to say I had no chance in hell last month. 

The :witch: got me today, grr! So we're going to try using an oral syringe and softcups this month (and raw egg whites (yes or no?)) to get his sperm to my egg! Hopefully!

Hope to chat it up with you throughout my cycle. I reallyyyyy want a September or October baby!!!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Ok, so I am 7dpo and still I have a "heavy" feeling in my stomach. Thought maybe I was just constipated *tmi* but that's not the case so I am not sure what's going on. I am trying not to read too much into symptoms so I am just going to wait it out and test on Friday I guess.

Chesire- GOOD LUCK!!! Looks like we are in the 2ww together :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well, we decided to just get the one donation this month... financially we just can't afford the trip right after Christmas! But emailed the donor & will plan it in the near future if need be!

He also said that he is sending his sperm in the mail to one of the other couples he is working with??? I asked him how that works, & this was his reply:

"FEDEX - CPL senta kit with a sample and cool packs, basically give donation and mail back within 12 hours. Ill see if I can get cost etc...that may be cheaper than driving, hotel, work etc?"

*Does anyone know if this works?? Would the sperm survive shipping??*


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for tww rainbowbaby and cheshire cat. I think 4ml is a great amount. My donor usually produced about 2ml and that did the trick for me.

Ruby-tough call! If you're anything like me-the difference of $300 is a lot of money. However, if you think the extra day will be spent enjoying your son and partner and having fun as a family in addition to getting the extra donation then I say go for it. If you think that ttc is going to outweigh everything else and you will be too concerned about that to have much fun or too worried about the money to enjoy it then I say just spend the $100 and go for one day. I hope that helps in some way.

Welcome Alie! We all have different stories in here-some of us our in same sex relationships, some single, some married to husband's with vasectomies, etc. Everyone is welcome and I think we all have different perspectives and things to share. You might also want to check out the discussion that Em started where we post our how to stories. I'm sure one of the other gals will help me here and post the link since I don't have it in front of me at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-I have heard about this. It has to do with preserving the sperm in egg yolk I think. I know of one kit called biotranz-here is a link: https://www.biotranz.net/index.html

I don't know about its effectiveness. I think I would consider it if need be, like when my donor moves back to CA after he is done with school, but I also think I would be paranoid about whether or not the sperm is really still alive in there!


----------



## Alie

Yes! I have scoured this entire subforum! I read and always check the new posts in the "How To" thread. I'm so excited that this has such a huge potential to work! I thought that the home insemination might take much longer than the "old fashioned" way, but sometimes it takes even less time! 

I used OPKs last month, that's why my ticker is showing much more information this cycle, I have how many days it is in length as well as my LP now (11 days). I hope that's long enough for a sustainable pregnancy! I got a positive OPK on CD22, so I assumed I ovulated on CD23, safe assumption?

I think I need to add some liquid to the softcup, I'm planning on having hubby just ejaculate straight into the softcup, but then should I add preseed or eggwhites so that when I insert and go upside down it slides out easier?


----------



## Nimyra

Alie said:


> Yes! I have scoured this entire subforum! I read and always check the new posts in the "How To" thread. I'm so excited that this has such a huge potential to work! I thought that the home insemination might take much longer than the "old fashioned" way, but sometimes it takes even less time!
> 
> I used OPKs last month, that's why my ticker is showing much more information this cycle, I have how many days it is in length as well as my LP now (11 days). I hope that's long enough for a sustainable pregnancy! I got a positive OPK on CD22, so I assumed I ovulated on CD23, safe assumption?
> 
> I think I need to add some liquid to the softcup, I'm planning on having hubby just ejaculate straight into the softcup, but then should I add preseed or eggwhites so that when I insert and go upside down it slides out easier?

If you decide to add something, don't add much, maybe just 1 or 2 ml. when I added 3 mls in addition to the sperm, it sloshed out when I inserted the cup. In theory you don't need to add anything (although it probably won't hurt). When I inserted the softcup, I was careful to make sure the ring was around my cervix, then with my fingers I rubbed the soft part of the cup around my cervix, making sure the liquids were making contact with the cervix. That's all it should take to work.


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi 

Rainbowbaby10, I'm 6/7dpo and also have a heavy feeling down there, also a bad back aches (but I don't know if this is as I normally have one, but I'm not taking painkillers, my nipples are a little sensitive, but thats it.

I'll be stalking you lol, where are you, UK or US?

xx


----------



## babymakestwo

RubyRainbows said:


> *Does anyone know if this works?? Would the sperm survive shipping??*

You know, I've been wondering this as well - a prospective donor said he could send his stuff :winkwink: by courier - he's about 1.5 hours away, and it'd certainly save me a journey, and probably money too, but I wondered if it'd still be usable. :wacko:

Will be unable to drive for 6 weeks ish at some point next year (ankle surgery, maybe march/april), and so instead of putting off TTC until I can drive again, maybe this would be the solution to be able to start earlier? :shrug:

On another note, losing money tonight as I can't get to work - more bloomin snow :growlmad: Anyone else got lots today?


----------



## cheshirecat

Baby Be careful I don't know who your donor is, but there are a few dodgy ones out there that offer this to recipients, Ive been around for the past 2 years looking. If you want to pm me I don't mind :)

xx


----------



## babymakestwo

Thanks for the heads up cheshirecat. Will bear that in mind :)


----------



## Nimyra

To be honest, I've never heard of anyone being successful with shipped fresh sperm (and I'm on a list with hundreds of people trying). I'm sure its possible, but I personally wouldn't bother trying.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wouldnt bother either, 1.5h away i would imagin a lot of those little guys would have died so reduce your chances a lot


----------



## LunaBean

I don't think they wud last that long either, its a long way for them to travel!!!

Anyone testing soon??


----------



## cheshirecat

I'm 6/7dpo today, may try tomorrow ;) just for the heck of it ;)


----------



## LunaBean

I always start at 7dpo lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

I am sooo hormonal tonight, I keep bursting into tears :cry: :rofl:

Good luck to everyone who is in their 2ww... And regarding shipping, it's not something that I'd consider a viable option unfortunately as sperm doesn't live long once it leaves the body :(


----------



## EpdTTC

It must be in the air Lea, I have been a crying mess all night! Hugs!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I kinda have to agree with everyone else about the shipping -- doesn't seem like an ideal option.

My "back-up" donor officially said he is no longer interested in donating to us... quick response to my email... just said too busy... and wished us luck! So disappointing. I just hope our other donor sticks with us... i know it's a long (2 hour) drive for him. He is currently helping 3 couples, including me & OH. He started donating a few months ago --and no one has gotten pregnant yet. I just hope he has good swimmers! :spermy:

Good luck to those about to test! :test: Keep us posted!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Awww... big hugs girls! Pregnancy hormones will do that to you! :hug:


----------



## RainbowBaby10

cheshirecat said:


> Hi
> 
> Rainbowbaby10, I'm 6/7dpo and also have a heavy feeling down there, also a bad back aches (but I don't know if this is as I normally have one, but I'm not taking painkillers, my nipples are a little sensitive, but thats it.
> 
> I'll be stalking you lol, where are you, UK or US?
> 
> xx

I am in the US. I don't know how I am feeling today. Still heaviness on and off but I am not sure if what I am feeling has anything to do with pregnancy. As stated before I ALWAYS feel pregnant, at least for the first week past ovulation. Around now is the time when I begin to lose hope and get depressed but I am trying to avoid that and just enjoy the ride no matter the outcome. Your symptoms sound promising...hoping this is your month :)


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Alright guys so I am 9 dpo today and I couldn't take it anymore so I decided to do an OPK just to get the negative over with....it was positive! What the heck does that mean if anything? Did I do something wrong...The line was darker than the test line and I have no idea what is going on. I know that it's too early for an HPT. Now I am even more stressed because I feel like AF is on the way for sure...what do you all think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think its worth doing a hpt in the morning, a stong line on an opk could mean pregnancy.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Agree with Topaz, do a HPT in the morning :)


----------



## RainbowBaby10

I thought about it and I've decided not to test. I think I will just give it until at least 12 dpo. I don't feel like the disappointment right now. I just feel like AF is on the way.


----------



## EpdTTC

Rainbow-Your LH surge is long gone by now. A positive OPK at this stage of the game can indicate pregnancy...but don't quote me on that. I think it might be worth testing in the am!

Check out this link: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## cheshirecat

Rainbow, I'm 8dp and so feel af is imminent, leg cramps dull aches (no more twangy aches) just AF aches, I did do a HPT this morning *slap* and can't tell if theres a faint line or not :(

XX


----------



## topazicatzbet

try and post a pic of it and we can all scrutanise it.

i had a pos opk at 10dpo thats what made me do a pg test that day and bfp!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Well I wasn't as luck...tested this morning 10 dpo and got a big fat negative :( I also feel like AF is on the way


----------



## topazicatzbet

10dpo is still early though so your not out, what sensitivity did the test have


----------



## RainbowBaby10

FRER so I don't know...when I went through IVF I got a faint positive 7dp6dt which is about 13 dpo. I honestly feel like AF is coming though so I don't want to get my hopes up. I won't test anymore, just wait til AF comes. I read somewhere that you can also get an LH surge right before AF comes, not sure if that is true or not but I read it on one of the many sites I've looked at.


----------



## cheshirecat

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c303/jayney13/xmas2010.jpg

There are lines irl, and I took it apart, and still a line lol, also a very faint line on an opk.

Will do another with fmu tomorrow.

xx


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Current symptoms, bouts of nausea (but I haven't eaten) and irritability. Dull ache in my abdomen (like AF is on the way) that's all


----------



## EpdTTC

Rainbow-Hopefully it's just too early!

Cheshire-Congrats! That is definitely a BFP!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats Cheshire! :D


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Chesire- CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## cheshirecat

Thanks ladies, I hope its not a dodgy test/s will see what happens tomorrow.

XX


----------



## LunaBean

shouldnt ut have a cross if its positive? I can only see one line...


----------



## cheshirecat

There are 2 lines + in real life (I hope)


----------



## EpdTTC

Hope I didn't speak too soon-I'm used to the tests where a line is a line, didn't realize it was supposed to cross! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well it looks like I am back to square one... again.... Not exactly sure what is happening to be honest. Got faint BFP's (faint but dark enough to see without squinting, never as dark as control line though) when AF was due.. but have been feeling really unsure. Started cramping yesterday and decided to buy a test in Tesco this afternoon. Did it earlier, it was white as snow, nothing there. I should've been almost 8 weeks by now... Anyway, when I wiped there was blood.. Now I'm in bed feeling sick, got a headache and having bad cramps. I am quite confused though, not 100% sure if I'm miscarrying again, if this is just AF showing up a few weeks late, or what?.. anyway.. OH and I are going to talk about. I am thinking of taking a break for this month at least, I know we've only tried 2 months but if I am miscarrying again now this is my second in a row. Bleh.. my head is just a mess!! 

Sorry for the depressing rant! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww Lea, no way! That happened with one of my losses..faint bfps then nothin, but AF still didnt come til ages later! Its so unfair :( Maybe gie yourself a break and try again in the new year!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no lea,im sorry.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I am gonna Liz. I got faint bfp's until about 6 weeks tho, so less than 2 weeks ago! they were never 'dark' but they weren't with tegan either? About a week ago I took my ticker off because I felt.. well, not pregnant? I did before that.. it was just like it switched off. TMI but my left boob leaked last time I was pg and did this time aswell, it stopped a week ago though (I think it's cos I only ever BFed Tegan once, and it was from that boob) :wacko: I am pretty sure I was pg, just no idea what is happening now.. you hear of babies passing away in utero and being reabsorbed sort of thing (happened to my auntie at 10 weeks) , maybe that is what this is? or perhaps I am going to have a full blown mc... who knows! :shrug:


----------



## EpdTTC

Lea-
Ugh. I'm sorry that you are going through this. I'm not sure what the cut off is but they say to stop doing HPTs at some point because hcg levels drop off. Not sure if that is the case with you or not, especially since you are cramping and having some bleeding. I have been through both-all of these symptoms you are having and had a miscarriage, and all of these symptoms you are having and everything was fine. I had a quite a bit of cramping and spotting in my first trimester this time around. Not sure if that helps or not. Just know that I am thinking of you. I had two miscarriages early on, back to back, then I took two months off and the third time was a charm. It is very scary and upsetting though. I was convinced it was never going to happen for me. Hugs sweetie. I hope things become more clear for you in the next few days.
Erin


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Lea,

Sending huge virtual hugs to you from here. I have no real words of wisdom to add other than to say I was distinctly lacking in pregnancy symptoms this time which was such a contrast to the last time. We'd stopped testing by your point though, so I've no idea what the lines would have shown. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.

I'm a bit behind with everyone as we've had the lurgy this week. I'll read back shortly and see where everyone is up to but in the mean time, sending seasonal best wishes to all. We had a lovely solstice yesterday (the day with the most spiritual significance for us) but are planning a family christmas too. What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Big hugs Lea... sorry to hear your update. I truly hope all is well. Thinking of you and your family & praying that everything is ok. Will your doctor see you this early? Can they send you for a blood test?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Doctors here don't intervene if you're before 12 weeks, so unless there are 'complications' i.e I don't pass everything or get seriously ill, they just give you pain medication and send you home. Plus we are in the process of registering at our new doctors after our house move in October (we were hoping our old doctor would keep us because of Tegan's extensive problems but they won't) so I don't actually have a doctor to see and I'm not going to A&E.
Am bleeding very very heavily today and feeling really ill. Contemplating going for a sleep soon if it's okay with m OH (which I'm sure it will be, she's being absolutely fantastic again.


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: Lea, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cheshirecat

Lea I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:

Well I have no clue what happened with the cb tests yesterday, took another today and still a very thin light line, got a pink dye one and bfn.:dohh:

Still lots of time yet (positive thinking)

xx


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Lea- I'm so sorry

The weirdest things are happening with my body right now! I am 11 dpo and last night I decided to do another OPK (of course it was negative). Well when I got home today on cycle day 24 I had loads of EWCM so much so that I had to change my panties (sorry TMI)!!! I am so confused. I never get EWCM at this point in my cycle. I give up, I just need to take a break from this crap...


----------



## RubyRainbows

Awww... Lea... i am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Thinking of you Lea. <Hugs>


----------



## LunaBean

Damn you positive OPK and ewcm..and no donor cus its xmas *shakes fist*. Not that I was trying this month..but still :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

LunaBean said:


> Damn you positive OPK and ewcm..and no donor cus its xmas *shakes fist*. Not that I was trying this month..but still :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## cheshirecat

LunaBean said:


> Damn you positive OPK and ewcm..and no donor cus its xmas *shakes fist*. Not that I was trying this month..but still :(

I get more upset about not having a donor than a bfn, such a waste of egg:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww Luna -- not trying is quite frustrating! :hugs:

I still think you should find a medication you can take safely while TTC...

OH switched her blood pressure medication to a pregnancy safe one when we started trying...

Gina -- I just posted a message for you in the baby name section (on one of your old threads from october)


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks girls, its maddening! I'll feel ovulation and get so angry lol. 

Im off to OHs mums in an hour for xmas, wont be back til the day after boxing day, hope everyone has a nice xmas, take plenty of pix and we can share then in here after xmas!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaayy! Would love to see pics! Merry Christmas!


----------



## cheshirecat

Merry xmas ladies :) I had a not so nice surprise from AF this morning (12dpo!!)

Have a lovely day
x


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry Cheshire!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Tested- BFN but I am kind of used to that after three years of it. I am in good spirits for the New Year :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sorry girls! Hope the New Year brings many BFPs and many new, healthy baby bundles! Let's keep the stork busy in 2011!

I felt ovulation yesterday, big time. And timing-wise it makes sense. What a waste of my little eggy!

But....... hopefully we'll do better with the timing this cycle for OH. Planning to meet the donor on Thursday morning! Hope the weather is good for travelling by Wednesday night! FX'ed.

I am going to order an insem kit online... but it wont be here in time for this insem. I like the look of the syringe better tho! Plus it comes with preseed... which we haven't used yet. Anyone (in the US) know where they sell preseed?? I think we need to start trying some new techniques this time!

https://www.fertilitysuppliesonline.com/ItemPages/AI.htm

Lea -- How are you doing? :hugs: Tegan have a wonderful Christmas??


----------



## Nimyra

the only place I know to get preseed is online.


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> Sorry girls! Hope the New Year brings many BFPs and many new, healthy baby bundles! Let's keep the stork busy in 2011!
> 
> I felt ovulation yesterday, big time. And timing-wise it makes sense. What a waste of my little eggy!
> 
> But....... hopefully we'll do better with the timing this cycle for OH. Planning to meet the donor on Thursday morning! Hope the weather is good for travelling by Wednesday night! FX'ed.
> 
> I am going to order an insem kit online... but it wont be here in time for this insem. I like the look of the syringe better tho! Plus it comes with preseed... which we haven't used yet. Anyone (in the US) know where they sell preseed?? I think we need to start trying some new techniques this time!
> 
> https://www.fertilitysuppliesonline.com/ItemPages/AI.htm
> 
> Lea -- How are you doing? :hugs: Tegan have a wonderful Christmas??

Yes thanks, she had a brilliant time :) Not so good for me though, I have some sort of virus/flu thing and am quite ill with it.. not good. Hope you are all well x


----------



## RainbowBaby10

When I used Preseed I got it from www.babyhopes.com


----------



## EpdTTC

The Preseed website also tells you of some stores you can find it in: https://www.preseed.com/where-states.html


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks -- as soon as i get paid, i will order it online for next time... Seems there are very few places that carry it!


----------



## OHaiMommy

Hope you gals don't mind me joining you here in this thread. We've been TTC naturally but suffered three MC, and now my DH is having a hard time keeping erect during BD that we are trying inseminating with his sperm in syringe. I think the frustration is just getting to him. :(

Tonight is my last shot for this cycle. OPK was positive yesterday. We inseminated both the day before yesterday and yesterday. Hoping he doesn't mind giving me one more sample tonight.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome Ohai! :wave: Glad you are joining us!

I found Pre-seed! The website said that CVS carries it -- so i called & they had some in-stock! :happydance: Any suggestions for the best way to use it??


----------



## Nimyra

RubyRainbows said:


> Welcome Ohai! :wave: Glad you are joining us!
> 
> I found Pre-seed! The website said that CVS carries it -- so i called & they had some in-stock! :happydance: Any suggestions for the best way to use it??

I wouldn't overdo it. I used it to "lubricate" an instead cup before putting the sperm in there. It's not supposed to actually nourish sperm like egg whites, just isn't harmful, so I'd say just use it as a lubricant as needed.


----------



## Nimyra

Rainbowbaby10 and I had lunch today! 

Welcome Ohai!


----------



## RubyRainbows

It is sooooooooooo hard to predict ovulation in advance! :dohh:

OH got a positive on the OPK this morning!!!!!!! (Tuesday)

But we aren't meeting the donor for insem until Thursday morning! :growlmad:

We tried to email & text him to see if he can meet us tomorrow instead -- but no response! Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww that sucks Ruby :(


----------



## Alie

The Thursday morning insem should be good, you ovulate 24-48 hours after the positive, but the egg still lives for an additional 24 hours :D. 

I hope that he is still confirmed for Thurs. morning though, the non-response would annoy. FX'd for you :).


----------



## RubyRainbows

He finally responded back -- He was away visiting relatives for xmas. (It _was_ worrisome not getting a response from him!) He said he will try to leave work early & meet us tonight... but if he is unable to do so... it will be Thursday morning as planned.

We are packing now & getting ready for the long (2 hour) drive to the hotel. Getting there early *in case* he is able to meet us. FX'ed.


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck! Hope it all goes to plan!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck Ruby! Safe travels!


----------



## snagglepat

Hope it all goes well and he can meet you tonight Ruby. Even if tomorrow is your only shot, it's still well worth it. I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

G. x


----------



## LunaBean

Not long to go now Snagglepat! :) You excited?


----------



## snagglepat

Very much so Luna. :) I'm in quite a bit of pain with SPD and now we've had the go ahead to birth at home - baby at full term size and head engaged - I just want to meet him/her now.

Incidentally, when it does happen I will probably post on FB before I get the time/energy to post on my various other forums. Those of you who know me on there too are more than welcome to spread the word here if I don't get to it, just so you know. :)

Gina. x


----------



## LunaBean

Ohhh its so exciting! :D :D Boo for SPD tho, bet I get it cuz I have bad hips already :( Do u think you'll go sooner than ur due date? xx


----------



## snagglepat

I've got no idea! :) I'll be surprised if it happens before 39 weeks but after that who knows. E was born on her due date and statistically 2nd babies come a few days earlier than the first, but almost everyone I know personally who has had more than one has gone longer the second time. I'm hoping it's a day or so early at least because then it will be a capricorn like me, but who knows! 

We'll find out soon enough!

Gina. x


----------



## Alie

What gender is your new baby snaggle?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Alie,

We don't know. :) Only a few weeks to go until all is revealed though...

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls for wishing us luck -- the whole trip was pretty chaotic! I have to say i really am discouraged with this process......... and feel like giving up if it doesn't happen this month. Traveling 2 hours each way & staying at a hotel with my DS is very stressful! He is extremely hyper-active & defiant! The donor was unable to leave work early yesterday..... so we got to the hotel early for nothing. It just meant more hours trying to occupy DS in a tiny cheap motel! And then in the middle of the night he wasn't breathing well... and i was afraid he was having an asthma attack bc he was wheezing & gasping for air. We had his rescue inhaler with us (thank God)... but not his nebulizer bc he hasn't needed it since last June (and he has only ever needed it when sick... never in an emergency situation). Since we had no idea where the local hospital was, i ended up calling 911 and we had to ride in the back of an ambulance to a hospital! Turns out DS has croup, and it was not an asthma attack, which is why the rescue inhaler wasn't working! They gave him a dose of steroid... which helped alot! :happydance: But we spent the rest of the night listening to DS breathe & getting very little sleep!

At any rate... met the donor this morning... but was unable to chat at all bc DS was acting like a maniac (possibly a combination of being cooped up in the hotel... his normal hyperactivity... and maybe left-over effects from the albuterol they gave him in the ambulance!). But he was running all over the hotel lobby like a mad man!

Insemination went well... we used a tiny bit of pre-seed... and there was very little leakage this time! Well... tiny bit of leakage while legs were in the air (for 1 hour). When OH stood up... there was lots of leakage!!!!!!!!!

Donor emailed this info regarding shipping (after i sent him an apology email for not being able to chat this morning):

_ I was going to give you some feedback on mailing option...

Package comes thru Company (I can find that out for you) VIA FEDEX. Intent is to get sample in a test tube mixed with a suspension fluid (basically egg whites) back to you within 12 hours so it is timed with your cycle. Box contains a dry ice block (basically a cooling jel pack) that keeps sample from getting spoiled, although it wont last after 24 hours. Pretty simple actually, you just have to be readily accessible for FEDEX pick-up as it is a perishable sample box. Cost sending ran about $45 and that was same on return (which i cover)._

Still not sure what to think about this option. I don't think shipping a fresh sample is ideal......... but after last night i can't bear another trip to that hotel! :nope:

Gina -- I will gladly spread the word on here if i see your birth announcement on FB! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww ruby that sucks :( Might be worth lookin into the shipping then?Im sure it'll work, you should maybe google success stories etc? I hope you dont need to try anymore after this month!! Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

I would look into the shipping aswell Ruby. I understand totally about how hard ttc is - we've only tried for 2 months this time, and had two losses, and I am very, very disheartened now. I really want another baby, so does my OH, but I'm just not feeling this trying thing. In fact I can honestly say I really dislike it :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea... big hugs. You've been thru alot. And from what i know of you & your OH... you are both so strong. Give yourselves some time. Maybe after a little break, you will both feel ready to try again. :hugs:

But yes... i agree... the "trying" to conceive part really really sucks!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks Ruby.. I think after the two losses I am just wondering if it's really worth it. I know it will be, once I'm pregnant and things are fine.. At the minute though things are great at home, Tegan's doing really well, our house is nice, we are not "well off" but we're not strapped for cash either, Tegan sleeps well so we're both doing OK for sleep, we have a 'routine' and what we do works for us.. I know that having another baby will throw a spanner in all that for a bit and I am just feeling unsure. I think it's all natural though! We've not really spoken about this month, I guess we are both just presuming we're having a little break before we get back on the wagon!


----------



## snagglepat

Lea, I just want to say that everything you're saying rings very true for us too. In fact I've found myself at multiple points in this pregnancy questioning whether we've done the right thing, which feels terrible given how lucky I know we are. We ummed and ahed before trying and then gave ourselves a very limited window in which to try before stopping and accepting the family we already were. It was only when we got that BFP that it dawned on me that I really hadn't expected it to work given our previous history, so this pregnancy has seen quite a lot of evolution in my thoughts and feelings. Of course, the primary feeling is one of great happiness, and I know that as soon as we meet this baby we're going to fall head over heels in love again and won't be able to imagine a world in which they weren't a part of our family too. But right now, even so close to them being born, I still find myself questioning and even grieving for the one-on-one time I'm going to lose with Ember (quite ignoring the fact that she goes up to four days a week at play group next week). 

I've found it very useful to talk to others who are planning or expecting a second child - through that I know these feelings are extremely common so I don't feel so bad about having them. I also know that everyone says that it stops almost immediately once the new baby arrives, probably because there isn't time to dwell on anything in the chaos that ensues but also because that unconditional love kicks in again. 

Of course, this is all very easy for me to say. We're possibly just days away from being a two child family, but after going through three and a half years of trying last time, two donors, three miscarriages, and more heartache than I thought we could bear I do understand at least some of what you're going through. There's a meditation/hypnotherapy CD that I used the first time which I found really helpful in keeping my stress and anxiety levels down and which made a massive difference to how positive I felt about the whole process. It was the 'prepare to conceive' CD (not a 'trying' in sight) by Natal Hypnotherapy: https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/5.html. I'm not sure if that kind of thing would be up your street or not but it was very helpful to me. 

Sending big hugs all round (they're very round ones coming from me right now)

Gina. x


----------



## Naaxi

Hi ladies... I was just wondering if I could join you. Me and OH have been unsuccessful with IUI and have turned to the cheaper (and most probably way less painful for me) route of at home insemination with known donor sperm.


----------



## Nimyra

Naaxi said:


> Hi ladies... I was just wondering if I could join you. Me and OH have been unsuccessful with IUI and have turned to the cheaper (and most probably way less painful for me) route of at home insemination with known donor sperm.

Welcome Naaxi! 

Have you found a donor already or are you just starting down this path? 

Feel free to ask any questions you may have - there are also answers to frequently asked questions in the HOW TO thread listed in my signature block.

Good luck!


----------



## Naaxi

I read all of the how to thread already :blush: ... And the donor is a close family friend. He and his wife are the kindest people I have ever met in my life, I am so lucky to have found them. 

I just hope we don't make things awkward between all of us. We have all spoken at length about it, paused to try IUI and when both months failed have taken up talking about it again and now it's set and we're going to try this month. I'm on CD4.


----------



## Nimyra

Sounds great, Naaxi! 

When I was first considering using donor sperm a good friend offered and my husband and I were considering using him. In the end we decided not to because of some genetic questions (main reason) and because we worried it might ruin our friendship (possibly a lesser issue). I hope you have lots of luck in the new year! 

I really want to start trying for number 2 but I've convinced myself (for now) that I should wait until Maya is a bit older and not having them too close together. TTC and pregnancy also completely killed my sex life with my husband, and after the year long deployment it would probably be good for us to have some time to get back to normal before making it all crazy again.

Just thinking that a year ago, Miss Maya wasn't in my life and I was dreading the upcoming separation with my husband. Now he is due home soon!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- your post made me think of the other night. I was laying in bed, happily thinking baby thoughts, baby names, etc as i do almost every night....... and then all of a sudden for the 1st time........ i felt terrified. I got this overwhelming sense of fear that what if a new baby changes our already "perfectly imperfect" daily routine we have going. And makes everything so much harder... and money tighter... and life so much more chaotic than it already is... and my DS loses his role as "my baby!" And then... gasp... i started worrying that what if i just wont love a new baby as much as i love my son?? Seems impossible to ever love anything as much as i love him... so loving a new baby just seems so abstract to me! It's reassuring to know that other women have these thoughts & that these fears are normal........ and comforting to know once baby arrives these concerns hopefully disappear! But geez... the other night... when my mind went there... it was like hitting a brick wall!

Hi Naaxi :wave: -- Welcome! Glad to hear you have a plan in place & are ready to get started! So exciting! 

Emily -- Funny how much changes in a year's time! Glad your hubby will be home soon! Bet he can't wait to hold Maya in his arms!!!!!!!!

I hope 2011 brings us many more BFPs & lots of babies soon! Happy New Year everyone! :drunk:


----------



## Naaxi

Happy New Years, ladies! I've had thoughts about baby changing everything and not knowing what to do or not loving the baby or fearing the change of relationship between my OH and all that even before I have a BFP. I know it's irrational and things will work out and I know that I want this more than anything... But it still scares me.

With my friends that are helping it started off as a drunken notion that was dismissed, and then when we realised how expensive AI can be, and have spoken in theory lots and now we're finally all on the same page :) I don't think it will be an issue, but it would be easier if we conceived a boy, as they have 3 boys and he really wanted a girl, it might be harder for him if I have a girl.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi said:


> I don't think it will be an issue, but it would be easier if we conceived a boy, as they have 3 boys and he really wanted a girl, it might be harder for him if I have a girl.

Yikes. Hope it's not hard for him no matter what. Somehow -- i picture it being even harder for his wife if you have a girl. Like she may feel bad she wasn't able to "give him the girl he wanted." But i sure hope not. I hope it's a wonderful, positive experience for everyone involved. What a generous, thoughtful "gift" they are giving you! :flower:

I had seen your signature the other day in a different post... and was hoping you would find us. Was also hoping you would find a new alternative to expensive frozen donor sperm. We had started that way too... and quickly ran out of money!


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies:hi:

hope you all had a fab christmas and new year!

my donor is coming round tomorrow night:happydance::happydance::happydance:. very excited and hopeful that it'll work this time, gonna give preseed a go and see if it helps.

anyone else due donations or in 2ww?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Rosie! My OH & i are in the 2WW with you! Hoping to test Jan. 15th if AF stays away!


----------



## RubyRainbows

rosie5637 said:


> gonna give preseed a go and see if it helps.

By the way -- we used preseed this time too. Our 1st time trying it!


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls! Im still having a break since me and OH broke up a few days ago!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lizzie -- I didn't know you guys broke up! :hugs: Your FB pics look so "happy" over the past week.... i was thinking it looked like the two of you had a great holiday!!! :hug:


----------



## LunaBean

We did, just not 'together'! We only broke up 3 days ago :( But it was for the best!!! We're better as friends I think


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aww, Lizzie -- well that sucks. I hope you (now or down the road) continue on the journey to have a baby. Please don't be offended, but it seemed that was more of your dream than Dee's anyhow. :hugs:

On a lighter note -- i'm going to post a picture of a Christmas present my mom got for me & OH. We opened it on Christmas Eve... and were like... "Uummm....??" And my mom was like, "Just some money to help with making a baby... you're still trying right?"

She's much more supportive about the whole thing than i ever expected!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2953.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LunaBean

Lol thats sooo cool!!! Nope Im not offended, I think it was more my dream than hers too, and I'll be better doing it on my own, awhile down the line! Just gona have some fun for now cus we were together for 4 years!


----------



## Naaxi

RubyRainbows said:


> I had seen your signature the other day in a different post... and was hoping you would find us. Was also hoping you would find a new alternative to expensive frozen donor sperm. We had started that way too... and quickly ran out of money!

We have been trying to convince friends for over 2 years, and have even tried to put a few ads up but the answers were never what I was looking for. Or they were creeps. But my friends have followed my journey and they are the most giving and helpful people I have ever met, I am lucky to have them. 

We've decided to do our first insemination on CD12 which is the 8th. But I can't find softcups here... I tried Walmart but would they be behind the pharmacist counter? They were closed already when I got there, so couldn't ask for anyone's help lol. Are they like Diva cups??


----------



## Nimyra

Love the sperm piggy bank. LOL


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, just saw the piggy bank, that's soo cute, I want one! Lol.


----------



## RainbowMum

It's 2011 and we will go for IUI THIS YEAR *hooray*


----------



## LunaBean

yaye!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

RainbowMum said:


> It's 2011 and we will go for IUI THIS YEAR *hooray*

Very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Good luck, Rainbowmum!


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks everyone :) I'm very excited, sure hope we don't run out of savings before the BFP


----------



## Stephie 25

Hi :flower: 

I hope you don't mind if i stalk this thread, as it is a route i feel myself and husband will need to travel, as he is unable to ejaculate whilst performing. :blush:

I also have very iregular periods, so will need to get these sorted out before we can even start on this path.:nope:


----------



## RubyRainbows

:wave: Hi Stephie, welcome! There are women here for various reasons. And over the past year+ now, i have heard of a few couples going this route for the same reason! Best of luck!


----------



## OHaiMommy

Stephie, welcome. DH and I are in the same boat. Good luck to you!


----------



## Stephie 25

Thanks girls. I know that my first step is to sort my own body out, as i do not have regular cycles - anything upto 12 days is normal for me :( I will be making apt with the doctors this month, and get some investigations started again.


----------



## jlew80

Hi all, 

My partner and I are lesbians and are now ttc, we've registered on Co-parent, FSDW and Pride Angel, so far have had 5 emails, some sound like wierdos though!!

What sort of questions should we be asking potential donors?

Thanks xx


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Stephie- Welcome...these ladies are awesome :) Good luck on your ttc journey


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Jlew- Welcome good luck on your journey :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Welcome to all the newbies! I'm sorry for not being around a lot, I'm still feeling really dejected about ttc to be honest. I DO want to do it, I am still just feeling "why is this happening to me" I suppose. I'm gonna get over that before we try again. 

I have a feeling my OH is raring to go but she just doesn't want to tell me. I know how much she wants another, and I feel sooo bad that I've failed, twice :cry:


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Lea, Sending huge hugs to you. Please don't see your losses as your failures. You got pregnant! That shows that something very right has been happening, even if it was followed by something very wrong. It took us over two years to get our first BFP and even though that too ended in a miscarriage, just getting to that point was a huge step for us. But don't worry if it takes a while for you to feel ready to move on. Talk to your DP about it. Even if you are in different places being able to communicate about where you're both at and how it feels can't hurt and can only help bring you closer.

Welcome to Stephie and Jlew, and exciting times ahead for Rainbow. :) Good luck to you all! And I think I failed to welcome you Ohai when you first joined in - welcome and apologies for being slack on the hi front.

We have a bit of news. It's a little early, and we're not entirely sure, but we think my waters may have gone this morning. DD stayed over with my folks last night so this morning DP and I took full advantage of a guaranteed lack of interruption and made love. As I climaxed, I also gushed - not something I usually do. Things have felt no different since, no more gushing, though I have worn pads all day which have all become slightly damp. I've been getting frequent braxton hicks contractions and have just spent an hour using contraction master and it's shown them to be coming every 4-12 minutes, lasting anything from 30-90 secs. They're not painful, well, no more than mild period cramps at their worst, but they do keep coming. I wasn't expecting it to happen quite so early, but I'm beginning to think we might be meeting our baby soon...

Of course, it could also be that having a head in my pelvis caused me to lose all bladder control at the crucial moment this morning and all the rest is just normal, gradual build up that will take weeks to result in proper labour. Who knows! I think I'll have an early night just to be safe though. :)

Sending best wishes to everyone,

Gina.

PS - those of you who know me on FB please don't mention this there yet. Ta.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- I haven't sent my bead to you yet! I went to the store where i wanted to get one right before xmas but they were closed! And now i haven't left the house in days, since my DS is still quite sick with croup!

So instead, i'm sending lots & lots of positive thoughts & mental vibes your way! Hope this is it for you! Let us know! :baby:


----------



## RubyRainbows

By the way, OH said her bbs feel "full & tender"! :holly: Hope those are good signs!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea, i'm thinking of you as well. Big hugs.


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to all the newbies. 

one week til my dating scan. cant wait


----------



## Naaxi

Oooooh! That sounds exciting snagglepat, hope that you have a safe and quick delivery, if that's where this is heading :)


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Gina. Sending good thoughts for a joyful labor and delivery.


----------



## Nimyra

A bit worried tonight because Maya has her first fever. Its low-grade (101.3 Farenheit) and the doctor's office just said to keep her hydrated. But I'm worried. She doesn't have any other symptoms, just the temperature and general fussiness/sleeping more. Poor baby!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, hope your little one gets through the fever quickly. It's so rough to see them sick when we're helpless to fix them and we can't explain what's wrong and that they'll get better soon. Luckily they won't remember when they're older.


----------



## cranberry

happy new year ladies! i am back from vacation and in the swing of things again. i just completed my 2nd round of iui (i took two insems at the clinic and one at home this cycle). all my numbers were great and the thawed sperm had great readings too.

from the first round of iui last month i've learned to not put stock in any symptoms so i am waiting until 1/15 or my period (whichever comes first)

good luck ladies.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emily, i hope Maya is feeling better soon! It's quite scary when our LO's are sick. I feel like the worrying is never-ending!

Cranberry -- we are due to test the same day! :thumbup:


----------



## cheshirecat

Oooh Gina, good luck, hope to hear some news soon.

Welcome to all the newbies (says she, a newbie herself) lol

Getting geared up again to Ov at the end of the week, just waiting to hear from my donor as to what day is best for him (hopefully 2 days this time) I need as much help as possible, due to my age ;)

Have also been checking out fertility clinics for the AMH blood test, and have found one in London that do one for £70, so if I don't get pg this cycle I'm thinking of having one done.

XX


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies and welcome to the newbies:hi:

good luck gina, hope all goes well:baby:

ruby and craneberry - hope you both get your :bfp:. i'm not too far behind you. i had a donation last night and will be testing on 18th jan:happydance:


----------



## cranberry

thanks rosie and ruby. wishing us all patience and sanity during this 2ww

good luck cheshirecat!


----------



## LunaBean

Hope we get some more bfps in here this month girls ! :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome newbies!

Goodluck gals in or almost in the tww!

Lizzie- sorry to hear about you and OH but I hope it's the start of good things for you.


----------



## OHaiMommy

I'm totally obsessing over my boobs!! Every little twinge from one of my ladies and I grab my boob, thinking it's a symptom. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

2WW almost over... testing Sunday or Monday...


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck!


----------



## cheshirecat

OHaiMommy said:


> I'm totally obsessing over my boobs!! Every little twinge from one of my ladies and I grab my boob, thinking it's a symptom. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> 2WW almost over... testing Sunday or Monday...

I do that all the time, and then wonder why they are so sore, cos I keep prodding them ;)

Good Luck

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHaiMommy said:


> I'm totally obsessing over my boobs!! Every little twinge from one of my ladies and I grab my boob, thinking it's a symptom. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> 2WW almost over... testing Sunday or Monday...

Let us know how testing goes!! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Stephie 25

thanks for all the welcomes. Nothing to report from here, just need to make time to make the call to the docs.... Hopefully tomorrow will be a quieter day at work ??!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think I am ovulating right now. I have terrible stomach cramps (normal for me since Tegan was born). I am half tempted to text our donor and ask him to visit tomorrow. Not sure though. I'll ask OH in the morning, she is in bed asleep.


----------



## mechanica

Hey, sorry i've not been around i've been super busy with christmas, new year and i've just had an operation so have been out of action for a bit. I'm out this month, my donor wasn't available when i was ovulating over christmas so will try later on this month.

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck to those on their 2WW!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tegans Mama said:


> I think I am ovulating right now. I have terrible stomach cramps (normal for me since Tegan was born). I am half tempted to text our donor and ask him to visit tomorrow. Not sure though. I'll ask OH in the morning, she is in bed asleep.

:flower: Let us know what you decide! :happydance:


----------



## snagglepat

Hey guys,

Sorry not to have updated sooner. There's no news here. It took us a few days to establish that my waters hadn't really gone and all my contractions have died away again so we're back to waiting again. Oh well! 

Lea, wishing you the best of luck, whatever you decide.

OHai - stop prodding! ;) Wishing you all the best for testing this weekend. 

Lizzie, so sorry to hear about your break up, though it sounds as though you're managing to pull of keeping things positive between the two of you which is good. Sending you big hugs. :hugs:

Best wishes to all!

Gina. x


----------



## 3time lucky

hi there plz dont think am being rude just jumping in like this but very new to the site!! myself and husband are going to the sperm donor thing from a family member and was just wondering if its is as easy as people say it is??


----------



## LunaBean

3time lucky said:


> hi there plz dont think am being rude just jumping in like this but very new to the site!! myself and husband are going to the sperm donor thing from a family member and was just wondering if its is as easy as people say it is??

Hey, welcome to the site! Its not as easy as people say, infact I think its alot harder, since you need to time the inseminations as close to ovulation as possible, rather than being able to have regular sex the full week of ovulation. Although if you can pinpoint ovulation, you can get pregant pretty quickly, a few girls on here have concieved on their 1st/2nd attempts :) Tracking your body and ovulation sigsn for a few months is the best place to start! Good luck!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well I chickened out and didn't even ask OH. I told her I thought I ovulated last night and she just sorta smiled and looked at me expectantly, but I didn't say anything. I cant say I feel sad that we missed this month, because I don't, not really. Thanks for the support girlies :hugs:

Gina, sorry it was a false alarm. :( x


----------



## 3time lucky

oh right wots this all about taking your temperature really new to this i have 2 boys and found it really easy to conceive them!! so this is a whole different ball game to me. My hubby had the snip 11yrs ago so the only way to do it is get a sperm donor and lucky for us we have one but got to have my coil taken out which is happening this month!!! but dont know wen this best time to do the insemination bit HELP


----------



## topazicatzbet

think a month off will be good for you hun.


----------



## LunaBean

You might find this helpful, its a how to thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

Topaz...wow ur 12 weeks already! Its flying in! I miss my bump :( 

Lea, I agree, maybe a month or 2 off will do you some good, relax abit without SS etc :) They you can try again when ur ready! Did u get my FB mail the other day?Incase I sent it to sumone else by miskate lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah I think I did Liz... I am so sorry I haven't replied, I was on my way out when I read it and forgot :( xx

I know that a break is good for us. And I also know that next time we try I won't be SS or testing before 20dpo!! :lol: I also think we might need to find a new donor (maybe) because ours is always busy and we are really limited on the days/times he can come over.


----------



## LunaBean

Phew, just incase I sent it to dee os sumthing by mistake :rofl: No worries! Yeah look into a new donor, might make things less stressful!


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> You might find this helpful, its a how to thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> Topaz...wow ur 12 weeks already! Its flying in! I miss my bump :(
> 
> Lea, I agree, maybe a month or 2 off will do you some good, relax abit without SS etc :) They you can try again when ur ready! Did u get my FB mail the other day?Incase I sent it to sumone else by miskate lol

:hugs::hugs: 

yeah have my scan on monday


----------



## LunaBean

aww yaye! will wait for pix! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Tomorrow is the first donation, I am so excited :D But nervous things won't go well lol. Maybe I'll mess up putting it in (I'll probably laugh at the silliness of the situation and force it all out :rofl: ). Gah!


----------



## OHaiMommy

Aw, crap. :witch:

On to next time...


----------



## Tegans Mama

OHaiMommy said:


> Aw, crap. :witch:
> 
> On to next time...

Sorry :( Better luck next month :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHaiMommy said:


> Aw, crap. :witch:
> 
> On to next time...

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi -- Good luck tonight! Let us know how it goes!

Suggestion: Why don't you have OH do the insemination while :sex:

That way he feels included... and it will be romantic, rather than "silly"... plus achieving the "Big O" is supposed to help suck those little swimmers up there!


----------



## cheshirecat

Well had our donation yesterday and I OV today, so hopefully good timing.

It does get easier the second time, hopefully we won't have to do it a 3rd time.
xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

cheshirecat said:


> Well had our donation yesterday and I OV today, so hopefully good timing.
> 
> It does get easier the second time, hopefully we won't have to do it a 3rd time.
> xx

Good luck! Timing sounds perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies, i'm back with another sporadic update. i try to not come here too often as i am the obsessive type and will lose my mind fretting about ttc :wacko:

so i felt some tugging a few days ago and just feel sensations in my belly that i am attributing to my ovaries recovering from the clomid.

i still have a week left in my 2ww and noticed that i don't deal well on the weekends. i tested on a digital last night :dohh: of course it was negative. then i cracked it open because i was mad at the BFN and saw a blue line in addition to the test one. i figure it means nothing so i will try to wait until the appointed time to test :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

RubyRainbows said:


> Naaxi -- Good luck tonight! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Suggestion: Why don't you have OH do the insemination while :sex:
> 
> That way he feels included... and it will be romantic, rather than "silly"... plus achieving the "Big O" is supposed to help suck those little swimmers up there!

That's a great suggestion and I could see it working for some people but there are a few things that would make it not suitable for us. For one, OH is a manly man and handling someone else's soldiers would bother him. Also, he got home really late tonight, much later than the donation so timing sucked this time 'round. And finally, I feel I would fret too much about not keeping them warm or not inserting quick enough. 

Either way, it's done now. Very amusing laying on my friend's bathroom trying to insert and not laugh. Turns out I would have to order softcups from Walmart (don't have a credit card) because they aren't common here. Just Diva cups. Sigh! Lol. So we're going without this time and just hoping for the best.

Luck to all you ladies, I am happy to have found you :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

cranberry said:


> hi ladies, i'm back with another sporadic update. i try to not come here too often as i am the obsessive type and will lose my mind fretting about ttc :wacko:
> 
> so i felt some tugging a few days ago and just feel sensations in my belly that i am attributing to my ovaries recovering from the clomid.
> 
> i still have a week left in my 2ww and noticed that i don't deal well on the weekends. i tested on a digital last night :dohh: of course it was negative. then i cracked it open because i was mad at the BFN and saw a blue line in addition to the test one. i figure it means nothing so i will try to wait until the appointed time to test :shrug:

Digi's have two lines regardless, so I would disregard it :hugs:


----------



## jlew80

Right so, I've spent the last few days reading this entire thread!! I feel like an expert now lol.

We're currently charting my cycle waiting for AF, then we can do our first AI.

We have a couple of potential donors, one is OHs brother, he is great and only 10min away. The only thing is that they have a genetic disorder - nothing life threatening or very serious but obviously not something you want to pass on. There is a 50/50 chance of the baby getting it.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww and everyone expecting!!

Lots of BFPs soon please!


----------



## RubyRainbows

jlew -- Glad you will be joining us! Welcome! :hi:

That's awesome that you have a few potential donors!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Looks like we are out AGAIN! OH just texted from work -- AF has arrived super early! It's only CD26!! :nope:

It's so frustrating when you feel like you are doing everything right & it's just not happening! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cheshirecat

RubyRainbows said:


> Looks like we are out AGAIN! OH just texted from work -- AF has arrived super early! It's only CD26!! :nope:
> 
> It's so frustrating when you feel like you are doing everything right & it's just not happening! Grrrrrrrrrrr


Awww am so sorry, mine was like that last cycle AF arrived 12dpo :(


----------



## rosie5637

RubyRainbows said:


> Looks like we are out AGAIN! OH just texted from work -- AF has arrived super early! It's only CD26!! :nope:
> 
> It's so frustrating when you feel like you are doing everything right & it's just not happening! Grrrrrrrrrrr

aw really sorry ruby:hugs:


----------



## rosie5637

good luck craneberry! 

i'm feeling hopeful this month. i've not really had any symptoms yet except one strange thing that happened this morning. tmi but i have had two black hairs on the edge of one nipple for years. i thought it may be a sign of pcos (i have quite a good moustache if i don't get rid too lol!) but after my shower today the hairs fell out! maybe i'm reading too much into it but could this mean a change in hormones? f'xd


----------



## rainbowstarz

Hi me and my wife did this at home last year using a sperm donor and she got pregnant first time which was great and we have a little girl now but Im going to be trying today just wanted to say gud luck everyone x


----------



## cranberry

Tegans Mama said:


> cranberry said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i'm back with another sporadic update. i try to not come here too often as i am the obsessive type and will lose my mind fretting about ttc :wacko:
> 
> so i felt some tugging a few days ago and just feel sensations in my belly that i am attributing to my ovaries recovering from the clomid.
> 
> i still have a week left in my 2ww and noticed that i don't deal well on the weekends. i tested on a digital last night :dohh: of course it was negative. then i cracked it open because i was mad at the BFN and saw a blue line in addition to the test one. i figure it means nothing so i will try to wait until the appointed time to test :shrug:
> 
> Digi's have two lines regardless, so I would disregard it :hugs:Click to expand...

i should have explained better. the digitial one i used is the one that reads "pregnant" or "not pregnant". i got the latter and wanted to see what the actual strip looked like and saw the two lines. i don't think i'm pregnant though. just was curious about the inner workings.


----------



## Tegans Mama

cranberry said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i'm back with another sporadic update. i try to not come here too often as i am the obsessive type and will lose my mind fretting about ttc :wacko:
> 
> so i felt some tugging a few days ago and just feel sensations in my belly that i am attributing to my ovaries recovering from the clomid.
> 
> i still have a week left in my 2ww and noticed that i don't deal well on the weekends. i tested on a digital last night :dohh: of course it was negative. then i cracked it open because i was mad at the BFN and saw a blue line in addition to the test one. i figure it means nothing so i will try to wait until the appointed time to test :shrug:
> 
> Digi's have two lines regardless, so I would disregard it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i should have explained better. the digitial one i used is the one that reads "pregnant" or "not pregnant". i got the latter and wanted to see what the actual strip looked like and saw the two lines. i don't think i'm pregnant though. just was curious about the inner workings.Click to expand...

Yes, that is the norm. They always have two lines inside. x


----------



## Naaxi

Ruby, last month was the same for us, started spotting on CD26 and full AF on CD28 when I normally have a very rigid 30 day cycle... So sorry hun, I know how hard it is, but think of it this way : at least you know early that it didn't take and tou don't get your hopes up really high the sooner it gets to missing AF to be majorly disappointed. I was once late for AF by 18 days! I was soo happy and excited. That's when I found out I have mild PCOS.

I am so needy today :( I don't like it. Going to the donor's house again tonight, but just to visit as his wife is having an Epicure party... We might do it again, though as he offered last night. Still waiting for +OPK.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi -- If they offered again today, i def think you should insem again! :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I agree with Ruby! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies... Think I might, but only if they ask while I am there. :) Don't wanna be pushy as I haven't even gotten +OPK LOL.


----------



## EpdTTC

So sorry Ruby! That does seem early for your OH! Any chance it's implantation spotting??


----------



## LunaBean

Erin 30 weeks! Its flow in!!!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I was hoping maybe it was implantation spotting... but no... seems to be as heavy as a regular flow.

So i joined the sperm donor website again... since i'm not sure if our donor is willing to drive again... or just wants to ship. Which i'm not thrilled with that idea. :cry:

FX'ed i will find someone good. They all seem to live 2,3,4 hours away tho! Or haven't been on the site in like 2 years, and have old profiles... sigh.

I can't believe we went from having 2 great donors... to having to look again. If it wasn't taking so darn long, this wouldn't have happened...............!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I am so sorry it's taking long, Ruby. Your time will come, and I bet you'll find a fantastic donor! FX'd for you!

P.S. We got another donation. They're getting less rediculous to me each time. I think I've relaxed about the whole process. Just sucks OH hasn't been there for any of the inseminations. :(


----------



## cranberry

ruby, sorry u are having such a problem with your donors. FXed for you during your search :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

We have the same problem as you Ruby. Whilst our donor is lovely, he is a very busy man and never available short notice, which isn't practical for me because my cycles are all over the place :( Fingers crossed for you x

Naaxi, glad you got a second donation.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi all just to update, 12 week scan went well baby is perfect and measuring bang on dates.


----------



## LunaBean

Any pix??


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was a bit hard to take a pic of with it being dark now cos the lights were reflecting off it.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0613.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## cheshirecat

awwwwwwwww what a sweetie xx


----------



## LunaBean

awwww! so cute!!! I say...girl! :D Tho my initial thought was a boy! lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls, had a scan today and baby girl is measuring just a few days ahead and weighs about 3lb 8oz so far. Here are two 3D pics of her face, in the one she has her arm up to her face and it looks like her cheek is resting on her hand, in the other one, the placenta is on either side of her face but you can make out her eye, nose, lips, and chin. I'm not sure if you will be able to make it out if you don't know what you're looking for...but I'm in love!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00753.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18









SNC00755.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LunaBean

omg omg erin! Those pix are amazing! Bet u cant wait now!!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

topaz -- Chances are i'm not even looking at the u/s right... but i picture him in there with his hands behind his head & his feet up relaxing! So cute! Plus, he looks like Callum! Awesome news -- glad your appn't went so well!

Erin -- Great u/s pics!! You can see how gorgeous & sweet she is!!!!!! What a cutie-pie! Does Little Miss Princess have a name yet??


----------



## Nimyra

Oh Erin, what a cutie pie! She's going to be gorgeous, just like her mom! 

Topaz, love your pics too!


----------



## LunaBean

This is a really lucky thread lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks girls! I am in awe!

Ruby-I'm sorry to hear that you are having to search for a donor again. Stressful! I fear that is going to be my situation by the time I am ready for #2 as my donor will most likely have finished school and moved back to CA.


----------



## snagglepat

Wow, what great scan pics! Two more gorgeous babies! Yey!

I'm now getting really impatient to know what this baby is going to look like. Part of me really wants him/her to look like Ember, but I know that even though they're full bio siblings there's a fair chance they'll be quite different. Not long to wait now regardless. I thought it was all kicking off on the weekend. Ember, then Rae came down with a nasty tummy bug and when I started throwing up in the early hours of Sunday morning I thought it would send me over the edge. I contracted every 3 minutes for most of Sunday but then in the evening, at almost exactly the moment I told Rae that I thought this might be it, it all stopped. This is clearly one comfy baby! And we're all on the mend now so at least the baby won't be born into a house full of germs.

Ruby, I'm so sorry to hear you might be back on the donor trail. I really hope you manage to find someone soon. It must be so disheartening. Sending virtual hugs your way.

Gina. x


----------



## Naaxi

Amazing photos, ladies! It's crazy how far 3D, and even regular ultrasound has come, you can tell how beautiful your precious ones already are :D Congrats. 

I fear we missed + on the OPKs... CD16 and I threw away my digital one cause I was sooo blind with it, the lines don't get darker like the non digital ones. I just wanted to see a smiley face, I have learned my lesson. I got another donation yesterday, which ends up being 3 days, 4 donations and I am still going to take another OPK in the morning and we'll judge from there if I think I missed it. But hopefully it got covered by all the inseminations lol.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sounds like you did quite well Naaxi!! I'd rest assured that you did everything you could.

We are taking an indefinite break. Still haven't talked about it. I don't feel ready to really discuss actively ttc yet. We don't have a donor, so will be looking for another sooner or later. I haven't taken any Folic Acid since a few days after our last loss because I just thought then.. What's the point... and ideally I should take that for 3 months before we ttc anyway. (I take a 5mg dose because of Tegan's SB). We have a lot going on at the minute (Tegan starts school in September, we have the HUGE challenge of trying to get her partially clean and dry continence wise before school which will be a major task as she's doubly incontinent so it is impossible to potty train her, her wheelchair is being delivered very soon so we'll be committing to taking her to wheelchair sports classes etc) and I just feel we should maybe focus on being just us three for a while.. As sad as it makes me... I am open to having another whenever, if my OH says "can we try again now" I certainly won't say no... meh, I just don't know!!

Sorry for the rant :lol:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, don't be sorry for the rant. You are quite justified in not feeling ready, and your hunny must understand if she hasn't brought it up. I hope that you find the perfect donor when the time is right, and until then you can help your gorgeous little one. She will get the hang of things in her time, don't you worry! My Memere (grandma) was born with SB.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- Sounds like you have alot of fun & new endeavors coming up! :hugs: You will know when the time is right! Let us know what Tegan thinks of her 1st set of wheels!! :winkwink:

We joined that donor website again... and stumbled upon a previous donor (who no longer wanted to meet). He said it was too far of a drive..... so we are making arrangements to drive to where he lives (4.5 hours away!). So, hopefully... we will get two donations from him this cycle. Plus a little mini vacation! I just hope & pray the snow stays away! We'll be driving out on Jan. 22nd. The only problem is we certainly will not be able to afford to do this every cycle!!!!!!

We also started talking with another guy on there... but he also lives 4.5 hrs away. There are no local donors on there! Well, there is one local guy.......... but his picture seems like a stock photo he found on the internet or something. It looks like a professional picture of well dressed lawyers or something... yet he said he owns a horse farm. :shrug: Not so sure i believe the picture is of him........??

Donor searching sure is hard work!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Ruby, maybe you could arrange a coffee meeting with the local guy and see? That way you don't have to travel 4.5 hours! Crazy what we do for a little one eh?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Donor searching IS really hard work Ruby, I find it sooo depressing to even think about! Good luck x


----------



## day_dreamer

It really is, Lea. *hugs*


----------



## Nimyra

Just in case anyone is interested in this:


Hi,
Are you a heterosexual or lesbian couple who are parents of donor conceived children? Would you be interested in taking part in an interview? We would love to hear you story!

We are researchers from the University of Manchester and we have posted this message to let your know that we are working on a project about how couples who have children using donor sperm, eggs or embryos feel about telling their families and others about their decision to use donors.

We are interested in talking to heterosexual and lesbian couples who have conceived using donor conception (with known or unknown donors) from 1995 onwards. We would love to hear from you who have shared information about donor conception, or you who may feel hesitant about doing so and have decided to keep some things private. The interview would be about an hour or so long and would take place somewhere convenient to you. Your participation in this project is entirely anonymous and confidential.

We are Dr Petra Nordqvist and Professor Carol Smart, and we are a team of both lesbian and heterosexual researchers. Petra has previously researched lesbian couples' experiences of donor conception and Carol has a long background of working on studies about family relationships and personal life.

The study is funded from the Economic and Social Research Council UK (www.esrc.co.uk) and you can read more about us and about the study on our website:
https://www.socialsciences.manchester.ac.uk/morgancentre/research/relative-strangers/index.html

If you are interested in taking part or would like more information about the study, please contact us. We are really keen to hear from you!
Petra Nordqvist and Carol Smart

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## faithbabies

hi ladies! my dh and I may have a possible known donor and may try at home insemination....I am a nurse and pretty much know how to do the insemination, but wondered of any of you who have been successful could give me any advice? we have had 2 medicated IUI's using donor sperm done at our fertility specialist, and got prego on the second one, this past may...we miscarried in july :( we were hoping to do home insemination to save $ and the donor we want to use is so sweet and looks similar to DH...he has not decided to do it yet.....our fertility specialist only uses donors from the sperm bank. any advice would be appreciated, thanks a bunch! :)


----------



## LunaBean

Hey, welcome to the boards! Im sorry for ur loss :hug: We have this thread full of info for newbies! Good luck! Feel free to ask any questions, theres alot of us on here at various stages in the process!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## Naaxi

Good luck and welcome, faithbabies, and I am sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully your journey for bub is short :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi faithbabies! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Welcome faithbabies! :)


----------



## cranberry

those ultrasounds are pretty awesome ladies. 

welcome to the newbies. i hope everyone is doing well.

i am at the end of my 2ww and really expected AF today. i've had both period and ovulation symptoms all week but am really trying not to read too much into it. i've ran to the bathroom with lots of dread a few times today but she has not arrived. i am going to bed with lots of hope tonight and if she stays away tomorrow i'll test.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck Cranberry!


----------



## RubyRainbows

cranberry said:


> i am at the end of my 2ww and really expected AF today. i've had both period and ovulation symptoms all week but am really trying not to read too much into it. i've ran to the bathroom with lots of dread a few times today but she has not arrived. i am going to bed with lots of hope tonight and if she stays away tomorrow i'll test.

Hope that wicked witch stays away! :af:

When are you testing? FX'ed for you! Hope this is your month!

:dust:

I have a "testing thread" over in the Two Week Wait section... if you wanna join us!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/501109-january-testing-thread-new-year-new-baby-53-testers-4-bfps-so-far-whos-next.html


----------



## TheMilkMan

Good luck. I know the 2ww can be stressful especially when it doesn't work out the first few times. You should allow yourself a 6 month trial period. Since the best odds is 1 in 5 of conception anyway. But also for each month, you should try evaluating what you're doing, and see if something new can be done. e.g. taking vitamins, drinking lots of water, exercising. For both the man and the woman. At least that way each cycle you can look forward to trying something new, instead of doing the same thing and hoping it'll work.

Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## cranberry

thanks for being in my corner ladies (and themilkman)

well i made it through the night without AF visiting. 

i am planning to test today. i am not home and because i dashed out in a hurry when i left a few days ago, i don't have a sample cup or tests. i am waiting for my friend to wake up to give me something i can piss in to collect FMU :haha:. then i will walk the block to the store and pick up a test.

i am 15dpo and have "normal" 28 day cycles so should be bleeding right about now.

ETA: :bfn: so will test tomorrow if she still hasn't arrived


----------



## RubyRainbows

:test:

FX'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cranberry

oops, i posted in original post above. :bfn: :nope:



RubyRainbows said:
 

> :test:
> 
> FX'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry for the BFN, cranberry. But it ain't over until AF shows herself! Good luck!

1dpo for me today. And so the waiting begins. I can honestly say I did everything in my power to catch that egg. FX'd.


----------



## faithbabies

hi ladies and gent....i posted yesterday and thank everyone who replied...i have been catching up on posts and am on page 46 currently and learning much about home insemination....i talked to my friend today who may be our potential donor..he wants to talk to his parents and partner about it but he seems positive about it....he says after he talks to them he wants to talk to me in person. I am just praying he will do it...he only lives 20 min from me and he's an amazing friend and person in general. i just dread having to go on a free sperm website and finding a stranger:wacko: I did look at a couple of FSW's today and it was interesting...i saw a couple of fellows that may be potentials....does anyone here have success with certain websites? 


Cranberry...I hope AF stays away too...best of luck to you!! :dust:

hope to do better at personals next time :)


----------



## rosie5637

welcome faithbabies!

are you in the uk?

i am in my tww at the moment with a lovely donor i met on FSDW. i think the site is great and much safer than some of the others out there (although you can never completely eliminate risk).

good luck with finding your donor!:thumbup:


----------



## faithbabies

thanks rosie5637 for the warm welcome! :) no i am in the US, texas is the state i live in. How much does it cost to become a member at FSDW? I hate to spend the money and then not need it if our donor decides to help us..he's undecided right now....he is a friend and wanted to talk to his partner and family first. Also, does your donor live close to you? or did he ship his sperm? as u see i am new to all this! :wacko:
i have been in the 2ww twice so i know the anxiety and nerves...hope your 2ww ends with a BFP!! :baby:

thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

rosie....love your avator pic by the way...sweet angel baby! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> rosie....love your avator pic by the way...sweet angel baby! :)

Speaking of avatar pics -- is that your little girl?? She is gorgeous!

I also have found my two donors on FSDW. I think it's $40 to join & $35 a month after that. Something like that! (I live in the US). I (so far) have been meeting the donors in person... but they both live 4 hours away. One of the guys has offered to ship.

Good luck, i really hope your friend decides to do it! How long before you expect to get an answer from him? Even tho he is a friend, i think you shoud still sign a donor contract... stating whatever terms you both agree to. Just a little word of advice! :flower:


----------



## rosie5637

faithbabies said:


> thanks rosie5637 for the warm welcome! :) no i am in the US, texas is the state i live in. How much does it cost to become a member at FSDW? I hate to spend the money and then not need it if our donor decides to help us..he's undecided right now....he is a friend and wanted to talk to his partner and family first. Also, does your donor live close to you? or did he ship his sperm? as u see i am new to all this! :wacko:
> i have been in the 2ww twice so i know the anxiety and nerves...hope your 2ww ends with a BFP!! :baby:
> 
> thanks again! :hugs:

to save money i joined up for 1 month only. there were lots of donors in my area so when i'd found one i cancelled the membership ( i hate spending money too!) 
my donor lives 1hrs drive from me and comes to my house. i personally wouldn't ship sperm, i'd be worried about it dying.
i hope your friend agrees to help you, good luck!:thumbup:
thanks for the well wishes. i was feeling really good about this month but now it's close to testing i'm not so sure:wacko: fx'd


----------



## TheMilkMan

From my experience, co-parents, and co-parentmatch seem to be very active sperm donation sites. I registered on quite a few of the sites, I'm sure I don't spend more than $10-$20/month. Which in the grand scheme of things, is a small price to pay to bring life in the world ($120-240/year - about a day's income).


----------



## cranberry

well folks, i am in a weird position. i don't know whether to attribute this to the clomid, ovidrel or stress (all 3 of which i had during attempt #2 so doesn't really explain it) but my AF is still not here (which I am happy about) but my HPTs all come up negative (not too thrilled about this part).

i am officially 3 days late :coffee:

will test again tomorrow with FMU if she stays away tonight - which i pray she does. this build up would make the devastation even more intense.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'd probably go to the Drs for bloods in the morning if AF isn't here and tests are still -ve. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## cranberry

thanks lea. i should probably do that since i am just driving myself crazy.

i even went to zumba this morning hoping that the exercise would hasten AF if it was that she was just around the corner and taunting me. 




Tegans Mama said:


> I'd probably go to the Drs for bloods in the morning if AF isn't here and tests are still -ve. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

cranberry -- very exciting! I hope that witch stays away! One of the girls on the testing thread just said that she had a BFN on 17DPO & then got her :bfp: the next day!

So stay positive!!!!!!!!

FX'ed for you & Rosie -- hoping to see good news from both of you on here over the next few days! :dust:


----------



## rosie5637

cranberry - i'd wait a few days and see what happens. my periods are regular but on my 1st tww i was about 5days late, it drove me insane!:wacko: hopefully it's still just too early and you'll get your positive in the next few days, good luck and lots of babydust:thumbup:

afm - i should have woken up to my period today but she didn't show. i haven't felt pregnant (with my son i felt pregnant from about 7dpo). i thought i'd do a test so my period would hurry up and not stay away due to worrying about it. it was a digi and needless to say it was a :bfn::cry:
can't believe i'm gonna have to go through all this again. i know i've only had 2 tww's but time is short in my case.


just to rub salt in the wounds it means i will now be on my period when i go to a party this weekend and i could of had an x-ray and got my broken tooth sorted out rather than suffer for the last two weeks:growlmad:


----------



## cranberry

rosie you were right. AF arrived 3 days late :cry:

i'm bummed enough to take a day off!


----------



## ELM2010

Hi all,

I'm new on this thread so bear with me lol

I've been on bnb for a while now and always been a little shy about admitting that I'm using donor sperm but sod it! It's always hard when you hear about women ttc and they are the ones who can BD pretty much whenever they want. Only having one shot a month is a real bummer! :(

Anyway, this will be my 4th time trying with a donor. I started with a donor I met on a free site, can't remember what it was called now and we got on great. He travelled 4 hours just so he could donate and I could use fresh sperm. AI of course. We tried twice and sadly it didn't work. A few days after the second donation from him he quit being a donor so I had to start looking all over again! 

I have had one donation from my new donor, which was unsuccessful and we are about to try again on the 24th, a week away. Still AI. Definitely not going to be doing NI! :S

But I'm stressing over this donation because it will have to be a "drop off". Basically I've always accommodated before, just so it's handy that once they're "finished" they can leave straight away and I can get the insem all done and I can relax. But this cycle I won't be able to. Because the donor lives about 2 hours away the chances of the sperm living through the whole journey are very very very slim. Practically non existent! 

I'm being really stubborn about not missing out on this cycle because I skipped last month (ov day was on xmas day lol). 

Can't stop stressing!!! 

But there, I got it all out and I feel loads better for it lol :D

Good luck to everyone else out there too!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## faithbabies

ruby...thanks so much, yes that is my daughter, elyssa..we adopted her this past november from foster care...she is 2 now and we got her when she was six months...she's our angel :)
thanks for the info on FSDW i've already been looking at their site and if my friend says no i think i'll join with FSDW. i don't know when my friend will give me an answer, i just asked him on friday i think and he knows we weren't planning on starting right away because i'm training for a 5k in march....but now i'm so pumped i want an answer quick lol! he wants to talk it over with his partner and family first. oh by the way, what donor contract did u do, and did u get a lawyer involved? thanks for the info, i'm still new at all this! :dohh:

rosie, thanks for the info and the luck! so so sorry to hear of your bfn:cry: i hope the next cycle will bring your bfp..stay positive! ughhh i know this trying and testing and all interferes with our "normal" life and activities...i hope u can still manage to rock it at the party :)

cranberry...sorry to hear of the witch paying u a visit late!! sucks! :growlmad: are u taking progesterone? that can delay AF by days. i will have FX'd you'll get your bfp next time! hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

elm, sorry, just saw your post! WELCOME!! :) i'm new here and still catching up. 
so why can't your donor do the deed at your house? i would have to research the sperm life times and such, but if they stay warm i would suspect they can stay alive for quite awhile...i'll look that up in a minute but am sure someone else can answer for me. anyway, stay positive and try not to stress too much as that doesn't help....my fingers are crossed for you! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

ELM2010 said:


> But I'm stressing over this donation because it will have to be a "drop off". Basically I've always accommodated before, just so it's handy that once they're "finished" they can leave straight away and I can get the insem all done and I can relax. But this cycle I won't be able to. Because the donor lives about 2 hours away the chances of the sperm living through the whole journey are very very very slim. Practically non existent!

Hi ELM2010! :hi: Welcome -- Glad you are joining us! And glad you feel ready to talk/share your journey. There are so many wonderful women on this thread... and so many success stories with donor sperm! :hugs: My OH and i are in the same boat as you... still trying (1X) each month... still struggling with logistics, etc. And we are in the process of trying to find a new donor too. This coming weekend we are driving 4 hours (with a 3 year old!!!!!) to meet our donor... which we will not be able to afford again! We are making a little weekend getaway out of it -- going to a children's museum & aquarium! But will need to find someone closer after this! :cry:

Why is your donor driving with the sperm & dropping it off, rather than producing a fresh sample when he arrives??


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> ruby...thanks so much, yes that is my daughter, elyssa..we adopted her this past november from foster care...she is 2 now and we got her when she was six months...she's our angel :)

She is sooo pretty! And i love the name Elyssa! Bless that little sweetie-pie! :kiss:


----------



## RubyRainbows

cranberry said:


> rosie you were right. AF arrived 3 days late :cry:
> 
> i'm bummed enough to take a day off!

So sorry, hun! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## ELM2010

Thanks for the welcomes people :)

Yeah usually the donor comes here and is able to give a fresh sample. Got to say it's much less hassle lol. But this time I won't be able to let him do his bit here because I'll be having my grandparents over to stay. I can't even send them out for the day because of my Grandad being ill :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

ELM -- Just a thought but maybe you can rent a hotel room so he can have some privacy & produce a sample once he arrives? We have found some cheap ones to use when we travel... under $50.

faithbabies -- My OH & i are using the donor agreement from the FSDW website. We have not used a lawyer or even a notary. These two things would make it more legally binding i would imagine? But... i figure a signed agreement is better than nothing.


----------



## ELM2010

Thanks RubyRainbows, we looked into it but I live in the middle of nowhere lol... there's literally a small pub and a post office within a half hour drive of my house! No exaggeration haha!

Thanks for your help though :) 

We decided to just muddle through this donation as best we can and then carry on as normal next cycle. At least we can say we will be giving it a shot anyway :) xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I completely, randomly just emailed an old (barely!) friend on FB... asking if he would like to be a sperm donor! I think desperation is getting the best of me!!!!!! I haven't even seen him in like 13 years... i had gone to his prom with him!

Oh well. Worth a shot! Ha! Life's about taking chances, right?! :wacko:

(Fingers crossed that this goes better than the last random email i sent... 2 emails actually... to a different old friend... since he never even bothered responding!!!!!!)


----------



## Nimyra

ELM2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new on this thread so bear with me lol
> 
> I've been on bnb for a while now and always been a little shy about admitting that I'm using donor sperm but sod it! It's always hard when you hear about women ttc and they are the ones who can BD pretty much whenever they want. Only having one shot a month is a real bummer! :(
> 
> Anyway, this will be my 4th time trying with a donor. I started with a donor I met on a free site, can't remember what it was called now and we got on great. He travelled 4 hours just so he could donate and I could use fresh sperm. AI of course. We tried twice and sadly it didn't work. A few days after the second donation from him he quit being a donor so I had to start looking all over again!
> 
> I have had one donation from my new donor, which was unsuccessful and we are about to try again on the 24th, a week away. Still AI. Definitely not going to be doing NI! :S
> 
> But I'm stressing over this donation because it will have to be a "drop off". Basically I've always accommodated before, just so it's handy that once they're "finished" they can leave straight away and I can get the insem all done and I can relax. But this cycle I won't be able to. Because the donor lives about 2 hours away the chances of the sperm living through the whole journey are very very very slim. Practically non existent!
> 
> I'm being really stubborn about not missing out on this cycle because I skipped last month (ov day was on xmas day lol).
> 
> Can't stop stressing!!!
> 
> But there, I got it all out and I feel loads better for it lol :D
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out there too!! xxxxxxxxx

Hi ELM!

I have a suggestion given your circumstances. You could pick up the donation, go to a bathroom somewhere, and put the sperm in a softcup, then insert the softcup carefully and go drive home or do whatever you need to do. The softcup insemination is so easy, and better than using 2 hour old sperm. EDIT: (although maybe I have misunderstood your circumstances). Whatever you decide to do, good luck!

Good luck and welcome to our crazy group.


----------



## Naaxi

My friend anounced her unexpected pregnancy to me today... Sigh. I am pouty. I really hope this month has worked... Can we fast forward to the 28th so I can test and know? LOL.


----------



## ELM2010

Me travelling to him is out of the question because of work issues...

There's no escaping the 2 hour old sperm lol!! 

I'm actually ok with it now, I'm not as bothered, there's always next month and the month after that........... and the month after that haha :D It's still technically a try I suppose even if it isn't very likely it will be a successful one :)

This forum helps quite a lot 

Thanks all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies,

My GF and I have decided we want to start trying for a baby, I'm 29 and she's 27, after a lengthy chat we figured we should start charting my cycles, using ovulation kits and basal readings.... how long should we do this before we start looking for donors, or do we look as well as chart? We simply can't afford IVF/IUI at all so we're either going to start looking for willing friends or joining FSDW (is it any good?)

It all seems pretty scary to us, but terribly exciting at the same time and we would appreciate any pointers or advice

Thank you xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

NovemberRayne said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> My GF and I have decided we want to start trying for a baby, I'm 29 and she's 27, after a lengthy chat we figured we should start charting my cycles, using ovulation kits and basal readings.... how long should we do this before we start looking for donors, or do we look as well as chart? We simply can't afford IVF/IUI at all so we're either going to start looking for willing friends or joining FSDW (is it any good?)
> 
> It all seems pretty scary to us, but terribly exciting at the same time and we would appreciate any pointers or advice
> 
> Thank you xxx

:hi: Welcome to our thread! You may want to check out this "How to" thread... it gives some great ideas of what others are trying...

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## RubyRainbows

ELM2010 said:


> There's no escaping the 2 hour old sperm lol!!
> 
> I'm actually ok with it now, I'm not as bothered, there's always next month and the month after that........... and the month after that haha :D It's still technically a try I suppose even if it isn't very likely it will be a successful one :)

I bet if you search online, you can find some suggestions on the best way to transport sperm & keep those little swimmers alive & well! :spermy:


----------



## ELM2010

Hey everyone,

Things have taken a surprising turn overnight. I have decided to look for a different donor. The one I have now I'm not entirely sure about, and surely if I want to have a child by the donor I choose I have to be 100% certain right? Turns out he's quite well known as well! And not for good reasons :S

Started talking to a nice guy last night though so things may be looking up already. Let's just see where it leads :D

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi said:


> My friend anounced her unexpected pregnancy to me today... Sigh. I am pouty. I really hope this month has worked... Can we fast forward to the 28th so I can test and know? LOL.

Just think -- You & your friend will get to enjoy being pregnant together!!!!! 

Little story:

When i got pregnant with my son i told one of my best friends... and she got pouty. And then her husband told me she was mad & jealous & even cancelled plans to come to my house for new year's which had been planned months in advance bc she "just couldn't be around me!" I thought that was rotten after i had just planned her bridal shower, been one of her bridesmaids & celebrated her wedding with her, went to her house-warming party when she bought her 1st house... and cheered for her during all those wonderful milestones in her life (none of which i had yet experienced). And then she couldn't be happy that one awesome thing was happening in my life?? :shrug: 

But she did get her BFP a couple months later........ and it was soooo fun to have a bump buddy/preggo friend to enjoy pregnancy together! And then it was great both having newborns at the same time too! :happydance:

Your :bfp: is right around the corner! Planned or unplanned your friend's baby is a blessing!!!!!! Celebrate her good news...... bc soon she will be celebrating your good news as well! 

:hug:


----------



## Nimyra

Naaxi, I completely understand. I had a friend who I had trouble being around during her pregnancy because I was so upset about our problems TTC. But, try to stay hopeful. It will happen for you. It's just a matter of time. The more faith you have in yourself - that you can and will get pregnant, the easier it will be to share in your friend's happiness (and it is important that TTC doesn't turn us into complete nut jobs!) 

:hugs:


----------



## rosie5637

ugh i don't know what's going on with me:shrug::nope:

my period was due yesterday (always wake up with it in the morning) but didn't show. i did a test and it was negative. 
i started spotting just before lunch today. it wasn't red, just brown stuff sorry tmi:blush: and nothing much when i wipe. this has never happened to me before. normally i get a full on period straight away, no spotting:shrug:

i don't know what to think now. i had accepted i was out this month but i have friends who say silly things like 'you're just spotting cause you're pregnant' and 'every pregnancy is different you know'. it puts that little seed of doubt in my head and gets my hopes up again. i'm deffo not gonna tell them anything next month!

oh well i'm sure my period will get going through the night and my body is just being very cruel.

ah i feel better already now i've got all that out!


----------



## Naaxi

Rosie, I spotted for two days before AF last month, I normally spot for a half day, it was cruel indeed. But you'll get your BFP soon.

And don't get me wrong, I won't stop talking to her or hanging out with her; it's not her fault. I just needed a pity day. Woe is me, now let's move on LOL. I have this month and next to maybe get it, then an appointment with the fertility specialist but it starts cutting real close to the wedding when all is said and done. I don't mind being pregnant, just don't wanna go in to labour from stress of the wedding lol. 

I am 4/5dpo depending on when I ov'd and am trying to be rational that I can't possibly be having symptoms yet. But I feel like I did after my IUIs, like I stretched weird in my uterus area... I'm going bananas.  I need to seek help LOL. :rofl:


----------



## rosie5637

well i was right, my body is just being a bitch! after 19yrs of never having any spotting before my period thats exactly what i had yesterday cause the :witch: came with a vengence in the night :cry:

i'm sure i will be really grumpy today but i'm determined to wake up tomorrow in a positive mood and looking forward to 3rd time lucky!:thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

So sorry, Rosie! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

A friend of mine told me yesterday that she and her GF are expecting. 
It took them 2 cycles of IUI, so that gives me hope :)

We were considering an overseas clinic for cost reasons but may go with a local clinic as it may be easier to fit it into my work days. Might still have to ask for the odd afternoon or morning off, so hopefully that shouldn't be a problem...
The plan is to have the first round sometime this summer, a spring baby would be lovely :) :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

RainbowMum said:


> A friend of mine told me yesterday that she and her GF are expecting.
> It took them 2 cycles of IUI, so that gives me hope :)
> 
> We were considering an overseas clinic for cost reasons but may go with a local clinic as it may be easier to fit it into my work days. Might still have to ask for the odd afternoon or morning off, so hopefully that shouldn't be a problem...
> The plan is to have the first round sometime this summer, a spring baby would be lovely :) :)

Awesome news! :thumbup: It's exciting to get started!


----------



## ELM2010

Hi all,

I'm panicking because I think I may have already ovulated and missed my chance this month :(

I'm on CD16 of a 32 day cycle, and that's regular. I have a 13 day luteal phase so I should be ovulating on Monday 24th. That's when I should be doing my insem for this month. 

I track my cm, I test my saliva every morning and I take OPK's.

Yesterday I had ewcm, as well as this morning when I checked. But when I checked again just now it was still a bit stretchy, but not as wet if that makes any sense? All the way through this cycle so far there's been no ferning pattern in my saliva so that's not showing any fertile signs. But this is my first month of using it so I don't know what's normal for me yet on that one. I just took an OPK, my first of this cycle and it was a neg. 

But what's thrown me off is the twinges I keep feeling in my lower abdomen. This morning I was constantly getting it on/off on my lower right side, but now I'm getting them on my left. 

Can you have ewcm on/off until you ovulate or is it supposed to be constant until ov day? And can you get ov pains for the few days leading up to ov? 

Thanks! :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OHaiMommy

I usually get EWCM a few days before a positive OPK. By the time I get the positive OPK the EWCM has been gone for a day or two. :shrug:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I normally get EWCM coupled with cramping a couple of days before the day I ovulate.

Well, AF is due anytime here. I tried to bring up babies with OH but she just said "I don't want to talk about it tonight". She was really tired though so she has an excuse! I am still not 100% in my head, my heart wants a baby but my head keeps rationalising. I dunno! I'm 22. I have all the time in the world for babies just yet. I would've loved to have kids with a close age gap but I think it's looking more and more like that isn't going to happen. Were Tegan healthy, I know we would have had another baby by now. Our big plan was to have 2-3-4 kids, all close in age. We would maybe even be on number 3 by now! But she's NOT healthy, and that isn't the life we have now. Things are different for us. It makes me sad to think it, but right now I don't feel like I *NEED* another baby the way I needed Tegan. I don't know if I ever will. I long for one, definitely, I would LOVE another, but my arms are not empty the way they were then. 
I'm having a really hard time understanding how I feel.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lea -- I Hope you & OH can talk about it soon. Sounds like you have a lot of confusing thoughts about the whole thing. Once the two of you have a heart to heart i bet you'll be able to process & understand your fears, concerns, feelings, etc alot better. :hugs: You certainly do have plenty of time...22!!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks Ruby! I think my age is a HUGE factor as to why I'm not feeling desperate at the minute. I went from desperately wanting/needing another baby (when OH was strictly against TTC) to wanting another but wondering if we're making the right decision etc. I know if she says definitely not it will come back with a vengeance but I know she does want another. I think we're maybe just being sensible at the minute! We are both Taureans who don't really cope well with change, and another baby represents a HUGE change. I am having a hard time seeing past the newborn stage with all the crying and nappy changes and waking during the night, but I really think that is because my sister has a young baby (4 months) who is the complete opposite to Tegan was - a hard baby, very demanding, cries a lot, never happy, etc. She is lovely, but she's so needy and I do not know if I would have the time right now, realistically, to fit two children into my day. What would I do with a newborn whilst I was helping Tegan use the potty? I couldn't just leave her on the potty. She can't get on/off it herself. She needs supervising. What would I do with Tegan whilst I was BFing a newborn? It's all just so busy in my head, I am even dreaming about it!! :rofl:

Anyway, sorry for crashing the thread with my rambling ladies. :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

It certainly does sound like you would have a lot on your plate & alot to juggle! It's crazy how nature causes women (most, not all) to need & crave babies........ when they are sooooooo hard & so much work! When my son was a baby i remember distinctly thinking "never again!" I don't cope well with being sleep deprived! And at the time i was single & living alone... plus had to return to work full-time when he was only 8 weeks old bc only 2 weeks of my maternity leave was paid! Everyday is still a challenge (nothing like the challenges you master daily!) bc my son is ADHD & possibly PDD....... and he definitely gives us a run for our money at all times!!!!!!!!! Yet.............. my arms long for a baby???? It's crazy........ i have no explaination! Maybe age factors in, as i feel my biological clock ticking (i'm 31, OH is 37!).

Lea, I have a feeling tho that you would succeed at caring for Tegan & a newborn fabulously!!!!!!! When the time is right! :hug:


----------



## NovemberRayne

I've exchanged a few emails with a potential via a yahoo group, and he sounds like the type we are looking for, he sent a photo last night and he is perfectly gorgeous... if all is truthful he is also a clinic donor and can prove clinical work, STD checks. 

Question is... now what?

Do we arrange a meeting or keep it to the minimum, I'm not sure I want to form any relationship with him (friendship) other than a strict donor, is that wrong to do?

I don't know what to say next because he is definitely someone we would like to use for AI from next cycle (which would be mid feb) and I don't want to mess it up lol am I giving myself enough time?

*wibbles*


----------



## snagglepat

Hi November,

My personal stance is that a face-to-face meeting before starting actual donations is always a good thing. You can learn a lot about someone in person that just can't be communicated by email/phone, and it certainly doesn't mean you're branching into friendship. We met with both our initial potential donors before choosing and it was an essential part of the process. On paper, they were both pretty good matches for us, but one of them felt completely wrong once we were in the same room. He made us feel really edgy. The other was spot on and I'll be giving birth to the second child we've conceived with him any day. 

Our donor isn't a friend, he's a donor. We negotiated that relationship right from the start. Although we will continue to have contact with him a few times a year by email and meet up occasionally (our current agreement is lunch once a year) so our children can feel familiar with the idea him when they do eventually ask about their biological origins, it's a formal relationship. He's been our donor since 2004 so there's been plenty of time for things to go wrong/evolve but they've stayed very much as we originally agreed which feels good for all of us.

That's just my stance on it though. :)

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## Nimyra

We basically chose our donor on the basis on email/instant messaging conversations, but then we met in person prior to getting a donation. My thought was, well, if we don't like him in person, then we just won't use the donation and we'll start over next month. He was just fine in person too, so there wasn't an issue. We are not friends, although I would say we're friendly. I send him an update now and again if I feel like it, but there is no obligation.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I don't think a face-to-face meeting would lead to friendship... keep in mind you may be meeting him for several months for donations... and that can still remain "professional". I think you get a better feel for someone face-to-face. Since we have to travel a bit of a distance, we did not meet our two donors 1st. But we talked alot thru email & i saw several pics (plus verified some of their info online!) before meeting. In person i felt completely comfortable with both guys........ If we hadn't, we just wouldn't have used the donation.

Good luck! I hope you will get to start trying next month!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHaiMommy

So, question for ya ladies. I've been reading here and other other internet sites about waiting for the sperm to liquefy before putting it in the syringe and then doing the insemination. I've been taking the approach of getting it in there as quickly as possible, because the :spermy: might die just sitting in the cup! It also seems to me that it should go in as it came out, rather than letting it sit, as that's how it is done the regular way. What is the best?

Sorry if this is a silly question! :wacko:


----------



## Nimyra

Either way is fine. Its just a bit easier to suck into the syringe if you wait 5 minutes or so.

:flower:


----------



## faithbabies

oh gawd....really need yalls support...my potential known donor decided tonite not to be a donor, which i can support, i am just so nervous, over whelmed, scared , to put the $ out there, yet excited at the same time....we want to start sometime in march after my 5k.....i pray i find just the right match, i am heart broken my known match did not work :( please wishme luck!!! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHai -- I've been wondering the same thing?? (Although by the time we get back in the room & get everything situated... about 10 minutes time has passed anyhow... and i think it's pretty much liquified. Don't think we can insem any quicker than that anyhow.)

faithbabies -- So sorry to hear your news! :hugs: He sounded so promising! Can't believe he decided no. You'll just have to think of it as a fun adventure ahead of finding a donor! You should prob start soon if you want to start TTC in March! Good luck!

In a few hours we are getting on the road! The plan is to meet our donor tonight, tomorrow, & Monday! This will be the 1st time we will ever get 3 donations!!!!!! FX'ed everything goes as planned & we catch that eggy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Oh, Faithbabies, I know its really upsetting, but you'll find your right donor. It can actually be sort of fun posting ads and weeding through potential donors. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Ruby, Good luck with your inseminations this weekend! You have my number, so don't hesitate to call if something comes up. I hope there won't be a next time and this will be your lucky cycle.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies....thanks for the kind words...still upset about not getting fresh sperm, but on the upside have found a few potential donors from the yahoo group...one in particular i really like, he has a website and it is very informative...he will ship his sperm and its not frozen, it's kept cold and it is packaged using ice and he says this :The sperm that was sent with your shipment is suspended in a nutrient rich medium that contains Gentamicin and acts as a sperm life extender. The success rate is very close to that of fresh sample production, due to the addition of a nutrient rich media that feeds the sperm and allows for safe transport (48 hour time span) at cool temperatures. 
anyone heard of this? I just hate to go on the FSDW website and still not find local donor and still end up having to use someone who can ship it....don't want to pay the $ to join FSDW either lol....and this guy has pics and drug/STD results and donor agreement....
advice please?:shrug:

ruby...good luck girl!! babydust to ya! :kiss:


----------



## weeli_excited

where can i get oral syringes from in england ?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Your GP should have some :) Or a chemist! they are 50p each


----------



## NovemberRayne

Update::

We've spoken further via email to our potential donor, and both sent photo's. Last night he agreed very happily to become our donor *does happy dance* we've exchanged numbers, so now all we're waiting on is my body to be ready to conceive :D (which should be mid february)

My partner and I went online and ordered syringes, sample cups and a bunch of ovulation & pregnancy tests - I kinda know my cycle but I ordered ovulation tests to be more precise

Is there anything else we both need in way of equipment???

I'm so excited and scared at the same time - after 2 m/c I hope if we do conceive this one will be a sticky


----------



## SpudsMama

I just did my insem (which is already having problems seeing as I ovulated a day early, hence not having a donation until the day after ovulation!!) and I think everything that could go wrong did!

I inserted the semen etc and all of that was ok, followed the instructions as I always do... then sat back to relax for half hour and realised I'd forgotten to use my pre-seed! After I'd waited for the right amount of time, I took out the syringe and what felt like all the damn donation came out with it!! All over my pillow as well :wacko:

I swear if I don't laugh at this I'm going to cry lol :haha:

Something tells me I won't be getting my BFP this time lol!! xx


----------



## snagglepat

*TTC Sept*, just to let you know the baby I'm fit to bursting with right now was conceived after one single, very badly timed donation with no preseed that leaked everywhere whilst I was trying to nurse DD back to sleep after she got shaken by seeing a strange man in the house late in the evening. (Her biological father as it happens but she hadn't seen him for a year.) There is always hope! :)

*Weeli*, I bought a 5ml oral syringe in boots just last week - though they charged me £1.15 (clearly a rip-off I now learn...). I had to ask at the pharmacy counter but they had plenty stashed in a drawer behind the desk.

*November*, that's all we used. It sounds like you're all set! Good luck!

Gina.


----------



## SpudsMama

Snagglepat - spooky lol! I've been looking for someone all day who has been in a similar situation to me and found no one... how badly timed was the donation?? xx


----------



## snagglepat

It was the opposite to you, three days before ovulation. I do have a friend who is currently pregnant after a single insem the day after though, so it can work both ways if the planets align, the gods don't notice and you cross your fingers enough...


----------



## Lisa223

I go to the doctor tomorrow to talk about IUI with Fairfax sperm. They will not let me do it at home. It doesn't make sense to pay for the sperm as well as shipping just for it not to go right. The Dr even told me that it could take up to 3 cycles with IUI for it to work! And that's going straight into the uterus! I had regular BD with donor friend and i think i had a chemical pregnancy or none at all.. I had ALOT of symptoms though. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## EpdTTC

Lisa you may want to try Midwest sperm bank out of Chicago. My RE really likes them because they are significantly cheaper, tend to have samples with very high sperm counts, and have cheaper shipping. If you have to go with frozen sperm you might as well get more bang for your buck!

Ruby how did your insems go this weekend???


----------



## OHaiMommy

Welp, anther cycle, another round of insems finished. We did it three days in a row, I think the two days before and the day of ovulation. Now the 2WW...


----------



## RubyRainbows

snagglepat said:


> I do have a friend who is currently pregnant after a single insem the day after though, so it can work both ways if the planets align, the gods don't notice and you cross your fingers enough...

Well my weekend was tumultuous, to say the least.

We traveled 4.5 hours & turned it into a mini family vacation for the sole purpose of traveling to where the donor lives... so he wouldn't have to travel far... and we could get two (instead of just one!) donations this cycle.

Well..... we got our 1st donation from him on Saturday night.

He was supposed to come again on Sunday....... but...... he said he would prefer to wait until Monday bc he "would be able to produce a better sample if he waited another day." (I think OH may have O'ed on Sunday based on CM -- It was stretchy/EWCM -- Does that mean *day of Ov*???)

On Monday, he canceled bc he said he was having car trouble. :cry:

Now at this point, we had paid to stay an extra night bc that was his preference!!!!!!!!

So we contacted a previous donor.... and he came Monday & Tuesday & gave us 2 donations. So now, out of desperation, we ended up using two different donors in one cycle!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: But i think these two donations came after ovulation??? (By this point, CM was thicker/whiter).

So many TTC misadventures!!!!!!

Any of you experts on interpreting CM??

The two donors look very different (one has dark hair/eyes & very mediterranean-looking...... and the other has lighter hair/blue eyes/light complextion - irish heritage). So, i think we would know which donor fathered the baby, if pregnancy is achieved....... but it still isn't an ideal situation.

If it doesn't work this month.... i think we will take a break. We are out of PMA & out of money!

I love your quote tho, Gina!!!!!!!!! Fingers are firmly crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## snagglepat

In our experience, inseminating when there is EWCM is the way to go regardless of when precisely it appears with regards to ovulation. It was the only thing we had to go on given OPKs don't work for me thanks to the PCOS and my cycles varied in length by a week or so. As you know, this time we inseminated when I had EWCM and then possibly didn't ovulate for three more days, but still got pregnant. That lovely EWCM nourishes the little swimmers and helps them on their way - and can clearly keep them going for a while. Anything else just clogs things up and is far less effective at getting the spermies to where they need to go. So as far as I'm concerned, the fact that you inseminated when your DP had EWCM means you've got the timing right. The rest is, well, you know what I think about that... ;)

Good luck guys! Thinking of you. 

*Lisa*, I know quite a few people who have needed more than three rounds of IUI to get pregnant. I'm not sure where your doc got his stats from but it's unfair for him to lead you to believe you'll definitely be successful within this, or any time frame. It's true, if all goes well there's a fair chance you might be and it's ALWAYS worth a shot, but there are never any guarantees in this game. Good luck with it!

Sounds good *OHai*. Fingers crossed for you!

Gina. x


----------



## EpdTTC

Gina you must be ready to pop! Any sign that baby is on the way???

Ruby-I think if you insem'd on Saturday and you think OH O'd on Sunday that you are in good shape...and a Monday insem is good coverage as well...that eggy can live up to 24 hrs!


----------



## snagglepat

I am SO ready to pop, but this baby is clearly very comfy in there and is showing no signs of making an appearance any time soon. I lost my plug 2 weeks ago and the week before that I had a tummy bug that set off contractions for a while but they were clearly due to the bug, not a ready baby because they stopped and didn't come back. I get braxton hicks all the time but they haven't changed in regularity/intensity in weeks. I'm beginning to think I might make it to February at this rate...

How are you doing? It won't be long before it's your turn. :)

Gina. x


----------



## R0xaNN3

Hello...

Mind if I join? I have been stalking this thread for like a month now.

Did my first at home insemination this month, was having some really good symptoms, AF came today, but 5 days early?! Never had this before. I am normally a 35 day cycle. Can anyone explain this? 

Good luck to you all...


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh I hate when AF teases me... 9dpo and the morning of 10dpo I had spotting, then nothing all of yesterday (11dpo) until last night, then more pink spotting and now (12dpo) barely anything. If she is going to come, then come already! 5 days of bleeding is enough insult to injury, I don't want the extra days of spotting as well! Bah! I'll test the 28th if the witch isn't strong by then... OH fears it might be ectopic. I don't think so. But I had such a good feeling about this month. Pity bean doesn't seem to have stuck.

How are all you ladies doing? Must get my mind off of it! Then maybe she'll come. You lucky ladies are so close to having your bundles, are you excited to finally meet them??

And I am sorry the donor situation went awry, Ruby. Sounds like timing was good, though! I haven't had EWCM in months :( Best of luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- Hope that sweet little baby of yours arrives soon! Best of luck with a great delivery! Can't wait to see pics -- And find out what name you've chosen!!

And Erin too! You are right around the corner!!

Naaxi -- That's frustrating that AF is playing games! Hopefully it will be a good sign & you will get your BFP -- Have you been testing?

Thanks for the vote of confidence girls -- If it doesn't happen this month -- I'm going to start thinking maybe there is a problem! I started this thread sooo long ago!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I know it's hard Ruby. I send all the best for sure, it's frustrating when it just doesn't happen. If this IS AF, then I am on my 28th month ttc.

And no, I am only 12dpo today, I am much too scared to test. I might, though, just to kickstart AF like last month. The spotting would concern me if I was newly pregnant, though.


----------



## EpdTTC

Gina-I am starting to feel pretty big and uncomfortable so I can only imagine how you are feeling. My first trimester nausea also seems to have made a reappearance which stinks but it's not too awful. Seems to come in the evening. I have also had a couple of nights where I have had menstrual like cramps off and on throughout the night-not like contractions really just achey pain for sometimes up to a half hour at a time. I've told doc and he doesn't seem concerned-it never gets worse or intensifies-it's just unpleasant when it happens. I hope your baby decides to make an appearance soon. Maybe time to amp up the lovemaking schedule??? :)

Naaxi-Early spotting before AF is due could be a sign of a luteal phase defect or it could be implantation spotting!!! Which would be wonderful. Spotting in early pregnancy is not necessarily a bad thing and doesn't necessarily mean ectopic or problems. I had a bit of spotting off and on in my first trimester. Here's to hoping that the witch stays away!

Ruby-I really hope it happens for you and V this time. I know you must be getting frustrated! Maybe it's time for you to start trying again?

Roxann-Sometimes all of the TTC stuff throws our bodies for a loop, especially if you are not used to having sperm inside of you. I think my cycles changed up a bit when I first started trying too. Sometimes just the stress of it all can affect AF schedules.


----------



## Naaxi

Shhhhh we're not going to speak of it for a week or so so as not to scare it away but I got a faint :bfp: a moment ago. :dance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi --- Yaayyy!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome news! I will tell my excitement to "shhh" for the next week........ but........ Congrats! :wohoo: Hope that little beanie is super sticky... and you have a happy & healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Erin -- Maybe i should start trying again... but first i need to lose like 75 lbs tho! And i would need to start taking the metformin again to lower my insulin... i no longer get my period every month... sometimes it's a no-show! And i know it's bc i'm at my heaviest weight & my insulin is out of whack. :sad1:

Where's Lizzie been -- I should go stalk her journal! She hasn't been around in awhile!


----------



## EpdTTC

Naaxi-quietly wishing you congrats so bean doesn't hear me! Yippeee!!!

Ruby-I am heavy too but have always had regular cycles. I gained weight with my two miscarriages in early 2010 (I guess it's just how I handled it combined with the hormones) so I was MUCH heavier than I wanted to be when I got pregnant and now I have gained even more weight (more than I should have) but things seem to be going ok. Being at my heaviest is depressing but I feel very blessed to be pregnant and figure I will work hard on the weight after baby gets here. Maybe if you can get your insulin regulated and get your period coming regularly you should start trying. Don't rule it out just because of your weight :)


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Naaxi, that's wonderful! I had spotting on and off for 5 days around the time AF was due this time (I only had it for 2 days the first time). It sounds like perfect implantation bleeding to me. I'll keep everything crossed for you that this is a sticky bean and you're going to be complaining about morning sickness and exhaustion very soon. :)

Ruby, I started taking the metformin months before we wanted to start TTC this time as I was at my heaviest by a long way and knew it would help me lose weight too. It really did. I lost 30lb before I got pregnant. I would have liked it to be more - I was a good bit bigger at the start of this pregnancy than I was first time, and now I'm the heaviest I've ever been - but it was enough for that BFP and this pregnancy has been healthy even if I am a total whale now. :) Why not start taking the met, losing (some of) the weight and getting yourself on the right road. That way when your cycles return you will have another option. :)

Erin, you're in the final leg now too though. It's a strange time. I'm finding it a bit easier now we've actually tipped over 40 weeks for some reason. I'm taking it one day at a time and trying not to get impatient. Keeping busy (at least intellectually - physically that's beyond me now) seems to be the key for me. Today I'm researching heating oil storage tanks and the regulations we need to adhere to when installing a new one. Can you sense my excitement?

Gina. x


----------



## R0xaNN3

I find it so hard when all through the 2 WW I have symptoms and you think 'this is it' its worked, but no! This is really my second try but the first didnt go so well, so this month was my first proper try.

Its very annoying because im having this baby for my best friend, who cannot have children. So ALOT of pressure is on. Im 24, just assumed this would happen straight away. You guys are amazing, so inspirational, only my first month and already fed up!

Congrats Naaxi, sounds very hopeful!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Thank you all :D Can you help me remember to breathe for the next few weeks?? LOL! 
R0xaNN3, I hope that next month is your time, and that it happens nice and quick for you. Are you and your friend going to coparent?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls! You've inspired me to start the metformin again... or at least give it another shot! It's just hard bc it makes me feel so sick to my stomach & makes me poop several times a day! Sorry for TMI -- but the side-effects were rough!!! It's impossible with the job i have to keep having to run to the bathroom! I'm a social worker & i'm often driving from house to house or in my client's houses teaching parenting! But -- I did lose 7lbs the 1st week i was on it! And the fertility doctor told me that right after weight loss you are alot more fertile! :shrug: Not sure why that is... but... sounds good to me!


----------



## R0xaNN3

Basically my situation is...My best friend cant have children, we inserted her OH sperm with a syringe inside me. After a lot of thought, we agreed I would not parent the child, just kind of be the aunt. If my best friend decides later on to tell her child, then I am happy with that. If not, then I can live with it.

Weird that my first time giving birth will be for someone else.:wacko:
My OH works in Dubai so we are not ready for our own yet.

Naaxi...how are you feeling today?


----------



## snagglepat

R0xaNN3 - good luck with it all. It's hard every time it doesn't work, but do keep plodding along at it. You'll get there in the end. And I have enormous respect for you doing this as a surrogate, especially as it will be your first time experiencing pregnancy and birth. It's something I looked into but in the end decided I couldn't do, although I do plan to be an egg donor next year. :)

Ruby, the side effects are horrible aren't they? And for me they were worse the second time round too which I hope isn't the same for you. However, they did eventually ease off. The first time it took about 3 months to reach an even keel, and it was more like 6-7 months second time round but my body did adjust eventually and the side effects faded almost completely away. This time I continued to take it to 12 weeks pregnant as well and I didn't start ballooning on the pregnancy weight gain until after this.

Good on you for being proactive about it all though. Yey!

Gina. x


----------



## RubyRainbows

By the way -- We used soft cups this month! OH really liked them -- felt there was alot less leakage. She layed down... legs in the air for 30 - 60 minutes & then inserted the soft cup. I was worried it would go in wrong & then block the sperm from the cervix like a dam..... but if that was the case i think there prob would have been alot of leakage when she stood up... and there wasn't! :happydance: So -- It seems it went in properly!


----------



## LunaBean

*waves* I'm here girls! Been MIA cus I met sumone new lol. Yaye for Naaxi and ur bfp! Ruby, I wudnt worry too much about timing, I did it all different times up to ovulation and it still worked, softcups are great too! Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't use softcups (you have to special order them in Canada)... And I also only layed down pretty much to insert because it was on the donor's bathroom floor LOL and then sat/tilted pelvis for a bit usually after each time. So even with leakage (there was plenty for me) you can still get that BFP :D I am still in awe. And sooo tired. And smells are still driving me batty, though I thought it was all in my head until last night. 

R0xaNN3, what you are doing is amazing! I wish I had friends like you.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Luna! We missed you! I did sneak a peak at your journal & saw you were enjoying some time with a new friend! :winkwink: Glad you are happy & doing well!! :flow:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi -- Have you tested again? Have you shared the news with any friends/family yet?

Don't forget to post your news on the January Testing Thread -- So i can add your BFP to the list!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/501109-january-testing-thread-new-year-new-baby-58-testers-11-bfps-so-far-whos-next.html


----------



## Naaxi

I tested this morning with a digi and a non digi, both positive!! And no more spotting! I am sooo excited. DH wants to wait for the docs to confirm to tell his kids and they have to be one of the first to know.... But I told the donor and his wife.

Again, still in awe :D


----------



## Nicolax

Home insemination is something my OH and I have talked about, but I'm unsure at the moment because It's both of our first times TTC so I'm worried about messing it up!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: Hi Nicolax! Check out this link for some tips on getting started....

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories-3.html

Plus, you'll find some great advice in here -- But there are alot of pages to read thru! Ask us any questions you may have -- and best of luck starting your journey!


----------



## Nicolax

Thank you! 
I'll have a look through it with OH when she gets back from making tea haha!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Naaxi!!! Post your success story in the HOW TO thread when you get a chance!


----------



## Nicolax

Oh, i didn't see that! Congratulations Naaxi!


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry I've been MIA lately, girls. My DH just got home from his deployment and I've been struggling a lot with my feelings as we've been getting reacquainted and adjusting to life with a baby and a husband at home. I'm happy of course, but it's a lot of adjusting since I got used to it just being me and Maya. Also, its sort of like I stored up a year's worth of sad feelings from him being gone (and I didn't have time or space to feel them because I had to get on with life) and now they are hitting me all at once.

DH is being lovely and supportive about it all though, so I'm sure we'll come through this adjustment period fine. I just don't have much time to be online at the moment.

love and baby dust to you all!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emily, so glad to hear your OH is home safely! Is this his 1st time meeting Maya?? I was just recently telling my OH about you & your family & mentioned how i'm sure it will be quite an adjustment going from just the two of you, to the three of you once your husband returns home. You & Maya have been a team & have your routine perfected! :flow: 

Enjoy your family... such a blessing he is home with you guys & Maya gets to enjoy her daddy! How long will he be home now, permanently?

:hug:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Ruby, yes, he's home for good now. 

Last night we moved Maya out of the bed (we had been cosleeping) because I wasn't sleeping well due to overcrowding. She spent last night on her crib mattress placed on the floor next to the bed (within arms reach). It worked pretty well actually. 

I'm watching DH dress LO as I type. He just put her pants on BEFORE putting on her onesie which snaps at the bottom. I'm waiting for him to realize. LOL just realized.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> I'm watching DH dress LO as I type. He just put her pants on BEFORE putting on her onesie which snaps at the bottom. I'm waiting for him to realize. LOL just realized.

 :rofl: Men!


----------



## Naaxi

:rofl: That's so cute.

I'll put my story up as soon as I can get to a computer, I BnB on my phone heehee. I am still in shock. I go to the docs on Monday.


----------



## Nimyra

Naaxi, I'm really excited for you. Just think, you may have a cute chubby baby with you on your wedding day!


----------



## Naaxi

Yes! I was thinking about that, s/he'll be almost Maya's age if all goes well. Please let all go well! :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats naaxi.

lots of new faces here. 
hope everyone is well. im 15 weeks today and 1 more week til i find out if pink or blue.


----------



## RubyRainbows

topaz -- How exciting! Are you hoping boy or girl??


----------



## topazicatzbet

would love it to be a girl so i have one of each but to be honest, i ve been having a really rough time with anxiety this past few weeks and was worried all the upset would have effected the baby. thankfully i got to hear the heart beat on wed so im just gratefull all is ok so will be over the moon what ever sex.


----------



## RubyRainbows

topazicatzbet said:


> would love it to be a girl so i have one of each but to be honest, i ve been having a really rough time with anxiety this past few weeks and was worried all the upset would have effected the baby. thankfully i got to hear the heart beat on wed so im just gratefull all is ok so will be over the moon what ever sex.

Glad everything is great with the baby!

I would love to have a girl, to have "one of each" too... but then on the otherhand i think how awesome it would be for my son to have a brother! Such a special bond! Plus, i've had two psychics tell me the next baby will be a boy...!

Healthy & safe -- All that really matters!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Congratulations Naaxi :D
Hope everything goes well for you 

Countdown to ovulation has started for us.... hopefully it'll come before our donor goes on holiday so we can start trying *fingers crossed*


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies, hope you're all well.

congrats to naxxi!:happydance:

i'm feeling like it's never gonna happen for me. i had arranged for my donor to come round next saturday, cd18. i usually ov on cd19 and very occasionally cd20. now he's going away and can only make it on cd17 in the morning or early afternoon. turns out he's also away next month so i will have to miss out again if i don't catch this month :cry:

suppose i'm just feeling a bit down about it all at the mo. everyone else seems to be getting pregnant or have just had babies and as much as i am truely happy for them it hurts. 

think i might have to book a holiday next week so i have something to look forward to and to take my mind off things:thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

17th is still ok if you'll ov on 19th or 20th! I did it 3 days before ov once and got pregnant still :) Try not to stress! Everyone I know on here since I joined over a yearago has got pregnant, had their babies, and are now trying for number 2. Id be happy with just the one!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

rosie5637 said:


> i had arranged for my donor to come round next saturday, cd18. i usually ov on cd19 and very occasionally cd20. now he's going away and can only make it on cd17 in the morning or early afternoon.

That's ok! Still good timing! Go for it -- and try to stay positive! (Easier said than done... trust me... i'm feeling the same as you!!!!)

:hugs:


----------



## ronniexx

Hi all, Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread
I noticed the thread was started a few years ago, so im hoping you all could share some info if or help if thats ok?

Before I start, Id like to say Congrats to naaxi:) (sorry if I have spelt name wrong)

Anyway, I was looking to do AI at home with donor sperm, I have been on Cryos international sperm bank DK website, I have also contacted them about their "pick-up" option which costs approx 25euro to pick up sperm in Denmark. However I would still need a delivery authorisation. I would need a medical professional to sign it before I could pick up the paid donor sperm in person. has anyone had experience with this?
I have been on a few other websites and noticed a few girls in Canada/US have said they had actually signed the delivery authorisation themselves instead of getting med prossional to do it! Is this possibly? I would think they would check up on it wouldn't they?


anyway, I hope someone can help
Thank you R xx:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

ronniexx said:


> I would need a medical professional to sign it before I could pick up the paid donor sperm in person. has anyone had experience with this?
> I have been on a few other websites and noticed a few girls in Canada/US have said they had actually signed the delivery authorisation themselves instead of getting med prossional to do it! Is this possibly? I would think they would check up on it wouldn't they?

:hi: Hi -- And welcome!

Not sure if this is what you mean or not..... but the sperm bank i used required me to get a consent form signed by my gyno. stating that i am in fact involved with a doctor, have had a physical, and i have their approval to go ahead with an at-home insemination with donor sperm.

I see my gyno annually... so just called the office & asked them to sign the form. In all honesty, there was alot of confusion... i had to talk with a few receptionists/nurses... some seemed quite perplexed (at home insemination with frozen donor sperm?? what?! :wacko:). But then one of the female doctors in the practice asked me to come in so she could see the form... she read it... signed it no problem... and wished us luck. She said friends of hers had recently had a baby girl via an at-home insemination with donor sperm. And she appologized that the nurses were clueless.

I faxed the form back to the sperm bank... and they sent me my sperm.

I suppose the form could have been "forged" but, i would never personally do that........ i'm not very ballsy! :haha:

I'm sure your doc will sign it!


----------



## ronniexx

Hi Rubyrainbows,
Yes thats the form I'm on about.
No, me neither I havn't got the guts to forge it :haha:
I havn't seen a gyno before only my GP, I live in the UK. so Iam not sure where they stand on home insemination and donor sperm "pick up"/delivery.
I have a feeling the laws in the UK won't allow Pick up, but I am not 100% sure.? I'm not sure if UK med proffessional will sign it.
I would be picking it up from Denmark and staying with family over their while doin HI, so its not as if I am wanting them to deliver in UK. 
I'm still pretty new to all this, I do appoligise if come accross as ignorant. It is very hard to find info on infertility, sperm donoation, HI etc.
I am not even sure of HI success rate?

R x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I *think* your GP may sign it Ronnie. As long as you make it clear you're doing it overseas and you just need them to sign it to say you have been 'cleared' for pregnancy,.


----------



## ronniexx

Hi Tegans Mama, thanks for your reply.
I will speak with her and see what she says,... I hope she will sign it tho!!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Ronnie,

I think you can have any doctor sign it. Although, if it was me, I'd be tempted to just forge it, because there is no way they actually call your doctor to check. I'm sure its just a legal thing they need to have on file for due diligence or something. Do you have any friends who are doctors? I'd just try to find someone to sign it for me.

Frozen sperm doesn't work that well. Frequently clinics do IUI with frozen sperm to improve the odds of it working. Doing it at home, I believe the success rate is roughly 3-10%. With IUI I think it is more like 6-20%. If you do go ahead with the home insemination, make sure you get ICI prepped sperm, NOT IUI prepped sperm. In other words, you want unwashed sperm. It will live longer than the washed sperm. I would also opt to use the instead cup method or buy a cervical cap with stem, so that you are getting your sample ONTO your cervix and not losing any. Just because the sperm banks don't give you as large of a sample. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Don't worry about asking questions - there's a lot to learn at the beginning.


----------



## Nimyra

Also, with frozen sperm, your timing needs to be dead on. I think success rates are highest when your eggs are being monitored and you can give yourself a trigger shot to know exactly when ovulation is occurring. Assume the frozen swimmers are only going to make it 12-24 hours, not 3-7 days like fresh sperm. I would try to time insemination for the day of ovulation (0-12 hours after ovulation).


----------



## Nimyra

I'm telling you all this not to be depressing, but just so that you can make informed decisions about how to spend your money and what timing you need. Some people opt to do the full IUI rather than possibly have to do twice as many cycles of insemination at home with frozen sperm.


----------



## ronniexx

Hi nimyra.
No unfortunately i dont have any friends who are doctors etc, To be honest I have thought about forging it, But I am scared they find out or try and contact the "doctor" :haha: but like you I think it is just for record. I am very eager to get started and seem like I always hit a brick wall. I have been on the website and found a possibly match myself and OH would like to use, I just hope The delivery authorisation wont delay us and the donor match is gone.
It would be good to hear from people who have forged it, But I'm not sure if they would share such info :haha:


----------



## ronniexx

Nimyra said:


> I'm telling you all this not to be depressing, but just so that you can make informed decisions about how to spend your money and what timing you need. Some people opt to do the full IUI rather than possibly have to do twice as many cycles of insemination at home with frozen sperm.

Yeah, I am on the waiting list for IUI in the UK, and although I am private patient The waiting time is 2years! 
we have some spare cash saved up and would be willing to use it to do HI. The way I looked at it, We would use the spare cash on a cheap holiday and Id rather try my chances at HI than go on the holiday! 
If it failed then I would just sit tight and wait the 2 years(although it would be very tough)
yeah I have read about ICI an noticed that was the better option( and cheaper too :haha:). I do appreciate the info you have given me and also taken it all on board, :)..


----------



## Nimyra

I bet your GP will help you out. Its really just a formality. :) Good luck! 

We had male factor infertility too and considered using frozen sperm (even made an appt with my OBGYN to get the authorization form signed) before deciding to use a known donor.


----------



## Nimyra

ronniexx said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> I'm telling you all this not to be depressing, but just so that you can make informed decisions about how to spend your money and what timing you need. Some people opt to do the full IUI rather than possibly have to do twice as many cycles of insemination at home with frozen sperm.
> 
> Yeah, I am on the waiting list for IUI in the UK, and although I am private patient The waiting time is 2years!
> we have some spare cash saved up and would be willing to use it to do HI. The way I looked at it, We would use the spare cash on a cheap holiday and Id rather try my chances at HI than go on the holiday!
> If it failed then I would just sit tight and wait the 2 years(although it would be very tough)
> yeah I have read about ICI an noticed that was the better option( and cheaper too :haha:). I do appreciate the info you have given me and also taken it all on board, :)..Click to expand...

2 years?! That is madness. Hope things work out before then! I'm all for taking matters into your own hands.


----------



## ronniexx

Thank you,
I will see my GP this coming tuesday, So i will let you know how i get on

Thank you again for your advice.. It has been really helpful:)
x


----------



## ronniexx

ps yes, i agree maddness!! certainly doesn't help the stress/frustration/pain of it all
but i am sure i will get their :D x


----------



## Tegans Mama

ronniexx said:


> ps yes, i agree maddness!! certainly doesn't help the stress/frustration/pain of it all
> but i am sure i will get their :D x

At least you can get on a waiting list! Not sure if anywhere private would help us and the NHS certainly won't..They only help for first babies and you have to ttc the traditional way for over 12 months which is just NOT an option for someone in a same sex relationship. It's ridiculous. 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's and good luck to those who are just beginning their journey, and also to those in the middle! :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Does anyone know if instead cups are available in the UK?? we need everything on our side lol


----------



## LunaBean

yeah they are! cant remember where I got mines tho lol, sorry!


----------



## RubyRainbows

NovemberRayne said:


> Does anyone know if instead cups are available in the UK?? we need everything on our side lol

I'm in the US, but couldn't find them here either....

I ordered them online!

https://www.fertilitysuppliesonline.com/ItemPages/AI.htm


----------



## Naaxi

Apparently I can get WalMart to bring them in on special order in Canada. I don't have a credit card so I had to find a way around ordering them online lol. Maybe if you have one there, give them a call and see if they can special order you some :D


----------



## ronniexx

Tegans Mama said:


> Yeah I know where you are coming from, It is ridiculous, You'd think they would understand that it is impossible for some couples to ttc the natural way! I honestly don't know what goes through their minds:wacko:
> I have been on a few other sites who also give great advice! I know fertility friends/fertility zone have same sex couples on their forums. I'm not sure where you live, but a few of them have reccomended doing treatment privately in europe(CZ,Denmark, Spain etc), they also have reviews on different clinics in europe. As far as i know the clinics dont have any waiting times and treat same sex couples, single's etc. However I know this won't be a possible soloution for everyone.
> 
> Take care, All the best Ronnie x


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

Just a quickie to let you know our beautiful new son, Brennan Gray was born at 3:52am at home, making a glorious mess of the bedroom carpet but who cares... It was too fast for the pool. Brief story here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/524486-our-second-wonderful-home-birth.html

We have a baby boy! He looks just like his sister - the donor's nose seems to dominated once more - and we're over the moon. Woo hoo!

Gina. x


----------



## Nicolax

snagglepat said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know our beautiful new son, Brennan Gray was born at 3:52am at home, making a glorious mess of the bedroom carpet but who cares... It was too fast for the pool. Brief story here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/524486-our-second-wonderful-home-birth.html
> 
> We have a baby boy! He looks just like his sister - the donor's nose seems to dominated once more - and we're over the moon. Woo hoo!
> 
> Gina. x

CONGRAULATIONS!! :) :)
I bet he's beautiful!


----------



## R0xaNN3

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's great news!

I need some advice, during my 2 ww I was cervix checking, I noticed it felt open the whole time. My AF has come to an end but I have brown discharge( sorry TMI) but it's stressing me out! My cervix still feels exactly the same. Any help would be much appreciated!

Good luck all!


----------



## Tegans Mama

snagglepat said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know our beautiful new son, Brennan Gray was born at 3:52am at home, making a glorious mess of the bedroom carpet but who cares... It was too fast for the pool. Brief story here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/524486-our-second-wonderful-home-birth.html
> 
> We have a baby boy! He looks just like his sister - the donor's nose seems to dominated once more - and we're over the moon. Woo hoo!
> 
> Gina. x

Congratulations!!!! :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay snagglepat congratulations.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gina -- Congrats again! :wohoo: I'm gonna go read your birth story now!


----------



## Nimyra

Oh Gina, that's wonderful news! Welcome to the world, Brennan Gray!


----------



## babymakestwo

Congratulations Snagglepat!!


----------



## babymakestwo

I have a confession ladies... :wacko:

With who knows how many months until I am TTC, I may have bought a pram :blush:

I fell in love with Silver Cross recently and found one cheap on eBay this morning... couldn't resist placing a bid, thinking it'd go for much more than I bid and it didn't :dohh:

I guess if I don't like it after testing it around my flat, I can always sell it on and get my money back.

Anyone else ever done something like that or am I the only mad one? :haha:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Congratulations Snagglepat :D

Quick question, how long or rather what's the reccommended amount of time you can leave an instead cup inserted once you've inseminated?!? I'm thinking of going on a hunt for one


----------



## RubyRainbows

babymakestwo said:


> I have a confession ladies... :wacko: With who knows how many months until I am TTC, I may have bought a pram :blush: Anyone else ever done something like that or am I the only mad one? :haha:

Don't worry -- You're not alone!

We've already painted a nursery for our future baby! Painted it yellow, so it's neutral... and had nice sage green carpeting installed! We set up my son's old changing table & rocking chair in there! Oh, and i bought a really cute wooden/painted winnie the pooh toy box over the summer at a garage sale -- That's in there too! :dohh: My son even calls it "the baby's room." Lol. He has never inquired where the baby is though! :rofl:

I figured if the room looked like a dusty old storage room (like it did several months ago), no baby would choose to pick us (or that room!). I wanted to make it more inviting!

I think all this TTC is making me batty! :wacko:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Gina! How exciting! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Nimyra

I would think a couple of hours would be more than enough time. I think I once left one in overnight though. :blush:


----------



## babymakestwo

Thanks Ruby, hope you and your OH get to put a baby in there soon :D


----------



## LuluLamar

*pops in really quickly*

I'd looove to fix my nursery up right now! Not TTC for another three weeks but already have the entire nursery and furniture to-be-purchased drawn up! Hehe

*runs out again*


----------



## rosie5637

congratulations gina, thats fab news! :thumbup: i love the name too, might have to put it on my list!:winkwink:

i already have most of the big stuff from my first baby but i put in a bid for a crib on ebay a few months ago.:blush:
i know that i will want one and this was really cheap and in my town so i thought what the hell i'll go for it and store it away. i didn't win though. someone came along at the very last second and outbid me :nope:

i did buy a couple of small things in the sales too. just stuff like extra towels and nappy pants that were going cheap. if it doesn't work out for me i can always sell on or give the stuff to my brothers wife.


----------



## cottonlily

babymakestwo said:


> I have a confession ladies... :wacko:
> 
> With who knows how many months until I am TTC, I may have bought a pram :blush:
> 
> I fell in love with Silver Cross recently and found one cheap on eBay this morning... couldn't resist placing a bid, thinking it'd go for much more than I bid and it didn't :dohh:
> 
> I guess if I don't like it after testing it around my flat, I can always sell it on and get my money back.
> 
> Anyone else ever done something like that or am I the only mad one? :haha:

When we first started TTC, years ago and before we knew we couldn't on our own, I had collected pretty much everything. Crib, clothes, toys, carrier, linens. Everything but a stroller. Oh and a baby ;) I don't think there's anything wrong with it. We've long since given it all away and now have nothing but an heirloom cradle. But it's like losing weight - no one ever complains about buying smaller clothes! I'd be over the moon to have to start collecting again.


----------



## faithbabies

Congrats on your new bundle of joy Gina!! :happydance:


hello to everyone else..i've not posted in a few days, been super busy over here...we are still narrowing down possible donors....had been talking to one that's pretty local and when i told him we'd like to meet him first he set a date but my hubby out of town then so i asked him to set it for another time and he hasn't replied....i didn't think he was good looking anyway, just liked the fact he lived close:nope:
talking to another guy now that is a couple of hours from us, he sounds so nice and his wife is infertile as well...he isn't that greatlooking either, but does have big ears and dark hair like my hubby....is that crazy that i would go with someone i don't absolutely love their looks??? anyway, this guy seems really great and would meet us halfway which isn't bad. the only other prospect is much better looking but would have to ship since he's in new york. we don't want to start trying till april so we still have time before we decide....i'm going to email the second guy today and see if he wants to meet up soon...he was the second one to say he has never met first with anyone he was going to donate to...seems weird to not want to meet them first. but he said he and his wife used egg donor and wanted it to be as anonymous as possible so i can understand now why some people would just want to think of a donor as a donor. 
anyway, that's all with me....hope u are all well:) :)


----------



## cottonlily

We've decided to use the known donor. It wasn't really ever a question. We knew he's the one we wanted to use but we still are pretty lost as to how we will respond to people with questions. I guess if push comes to shove we will just tell them to butt out!

I've got all my Rxs filled, got the collection cups and syringes, made arrangements around donor being out of town... So now just waiting on AF to get the show on the road. I expected it yesterday so hopefully today will be the day.


----------



## Naaxi

Congrats, Gina :D

I was spotting yesterday and crampy but by my belly button, not my uterus. I am so scared I am losing bub... :cry: And the doctor said my hCG levels were low at 640 at 5 weeks, but What to Expect lists that as normal... I am going in today for bloods and in 2 days for more. I just hope bub clings for dear life! FX.


----------



## Nimyra

Hang in there, Naaxi. Many people have spotting in the first weeks and then go on to have healthy pregnancies. *hugs*


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks. I am at the docs now, hopefully she has some ideas. She didn't even like that I was spotting before, when AF was due, though. Pout.


----------



## cottonlily

Naaxi said:


> Thanks. I am at the docs now, hopefully she has some ideas. She didn't even like that I was spotting before, when AF was due, though. Pout.

Let us know what's going on :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Doc ordered bloods and a urine sample and an ultrasound for tomorrow morning. I feel better, but still having some spotting. She says she's seen women who bleed lots and still have healthy babies so we'll see.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi -- I'm keeping you in my thoughts & prayers! Be strong little bubs! Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## EpdTTC

Naaxi- I had lots of spotting & cramping and am almost 34 wks! Also, I don't remember my exact Hcg numbers but 640 at 5 wks does not seem low to me at all! Keep us posted on how things go tomorrow.


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies. Tests in a few hours, then I have to go to work right after because I took yesterday off. Boourns. BUT I am feeling a LOT better about everything :D FX I'm not keeping hope for nothing. Bubs! If you can hear me, hang tight! LOL


----------



## cottonlily

I know lots of women say they bled during pregnancy, even on a regular "cycle". It would still freak me out though and I hope everything works out ok for you :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Naaxi - Any results yet? :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls just thought I would share my giant bump pic! It was taken this past Sunday when I was 33 wks. I can't believe she has to cook for 6 more weeks! I'm going to pop!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00821.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LunaBean

Thats an AMAZING BUMP PIC!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Great bump! You go girl!


----------



## EpdTTC

Any word on your test results Naaxi? Hoping everything is ok!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, just checking in...busy around here with all this cold weather we are having...
i stalked naaxi and on another board she posted everything is ok...her beta is doubling nicely...she saw the sac but too early for heartbeat.....sorry Naaxi for stalking you...i was worried! sorry for posting your news too!! :blush:

epdttc...what a beautiful baby bump...i want one!! :thumbup:

afm....still trying to find the right donor....we are supposed to meet with one guy next weekend (possibly) we will only drive about an hour to meet him so that's not bad but awkward with a 2yr old and 11 month old lol...can't leave em with anyone who may get suspicious lol....anyway this guy is so nice and mature...supposedly his wife is prego now with twins thru ivf and egg donor so he understands the donor situation...i don't think he is totally handsome like my hubby is, but he has similar features and like i said he is so nice and easy to talk to...anxious to meet in person and see if he is the one...also met someone on FSDW website who is not similar in features to my hubby but is SO handsome and is very tall like hubby....waiting to hear back from him but think he will be a drive as well....still have NY donor in background in case i decide to do shipped semen *overnight*.......this is hard work!!! we hope to start trying in april so i hope we can make a decision soon. the other guy we were talking to that lives about an hour from us dropped off the face of the earth lol...we were talking about meeting and then he just stopped emailing.i wasn't too sure bout him anyway :wacko:

well hope yall are having a great weekend so far :)


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies

got my fingers crossed for you naxxi:thumbup:

afm i think i'm gonna have to cancel my donor tonight:cry: i don't think i'm going to ovulate this month:cry:
normally i have a faint second line on opks no matter what cd but this month i have had nothing but blank white spaces. also i usually have temps of 97f and below before ov and then 98f and above after ov. i have never had a temp of 98f or above before ov but this month my temps have climbed from cd9 and i've had lots of 98f temps. i would usually ov tomorrow so i don't think it's gonna happen this month:cry:

i don't really want to spend the money on petrol if i know there is no chance of it working. i'd rather put the money in my baby fund.

feeling very down today. started this in september and i've only managed 2x 2wws. i hate my body at the moment and i hate the docs even more for not even being prepared to speak to me to find out more because i'm single:cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls found out today im on team blue again. 

callum is gonna have a little brother joshua jacob.


----------



## faithbabies

rosie...so sorry you are having a hard time of it!! :hugs: hope things get better soon and that you get a pos opk....your bfp is around the corner girl!!

topaz...yay for team blue:blue: congrats and i love the name :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

SO it was too early to see anything on the ultrasound (which I knew) but my levels are going up and I have to book another ultrasound for 2 weeks from now. The spotting HAD stopped, but it started again this morning. Eurgh. I am stressed.


----------



## faithbabies

naaxi...FX'd that the lil bean is just burrowing down deep in that lining and sticking good...stay positive and i'll be praying those numbers keep rising! :hugs:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Still no :witch: but tested this morning and got a :bfn:. 

I expected her yesterday, hoping she stays away and I still have hope to test again Monday.


Naaxi... good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosie -- :hugs: That sounds very frustrating... if i were you, i would still do the insem. Maybe the OPKs just aren't working for some reason! :shrug: Trying with a small chance of it working is better than no chance at all, right? Good luck, with whatever you decide. I hope you get that BFP soon!

Naaxi -- Thinking of you & hoping for the best! Sounds promising that your #'s are rising! And i have heard of many women who spotted & went on to have long, healthy, happy pregnancies! Your pregnant!!!!!!!! Congrats! Enjoy it! :wohoo:

Topaz -- Congrats on your blue bump! :blue:

faithbabies -- Good luck with your donor search. I need to get more serious about looking! I paid for & re-joined FSDW but haven't been looking! Guess i'm hoping this month we get out BFP -- But i know i should be working on a back-up plan. I think if this donor you are planning to meet is perfect in other ways, and only average as far as looks, you should still consider him. Maybe make a list of most important must-haves & see if he still is a good choice!

OHai -- Glad to hear the witch is staying away! Good luck! OH & I will be testing on Monday too!


----------



## OHaiMommy

Baaah! :witch: got me after all. Just a day late to torture me. On to the next cycle!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mechanica

Sorry to hear that Naaxi :( GL for next month!

Hi everyone. Sorry i've not been around. I get too obsessive if i log in too much!

I'm 10dpo today, i inseminated 10 days ago too. Today, i started getting a brown discharge, is this normal? Its enough to fill a pantyliner (sorry) but its definitely not my period yet. I also spotted slightly at ovulation. I feel like i'm going crazy! I don't really have any other symptoms other than being hungry all the time (which could be unrelated!) and slight lightheadedness. 

Help!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Mechanica! Was wondering where you've been! Your symptoms sound promising! Maybe the spotting is implantation?? FX'ed for you!

https://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding

Big hugs OHai -- Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## mechanica

I think it might just be my period 4 days early!! I usually get the brown stuff at the end of my period but looks like this month i may have got it at the beginning of my period. Bah.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on team blue Topaz!

Naaxi-I did A LOT of worrying early on in my pregnancy due to spotting. Can't tell you how many times I thought it was over. Try (easier said than done) not to let it stress you out too much. Chances are that things will be ok.


----------



## NovemberRayne

*pouts*

Just as we were about to become POAS addicts on the run up to ovulation, some lovely individual decided to STEAL my girlfriends car *screams* Our donor lives over 2 hours away from me via public transport and well, we had wanted to pick up and inseminate at home where I would be more comfortable - I have a feeling we won't be able to start our conception journey this month, but its not over till witchy shows her face x


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww! I am sorry, November! That really sucks.


----------



## OHaiMommy

Wow, NovemberRayne! That is horrible. :hugs:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Question for anyone who uses Instead Cups...

I'm looking into buying some for this next cycle, just to help keep the :spermy: in place. I'm wondering though, are they hard to remove? I have short stubby fingers and I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get it out. LOL :dohh:

Also anyone ever try the Diva Cup or Moon Cup (reusable) for TTC? I'm trying to decide which is best so any advice/info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHai -- We used the Instead Cups this past cycle... OH said they were really easy to get in & out! I strongly urged her to practice 1st since she had never used them before... but she was being stubborn. She didn't practice before insemination... but we did watch a "How-to" video online. She said it went in easy & she could tell it was in the right place! For the 1st few hours she said she couldn't even tell it was in. After maybe 5 hours tho... she felt it & wanted it out.


----------



## RubyRainbows

https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials


----------



## OHaiMommy

Thank you Ruby for the video link! That is very helpful and makes more sense now that I can see how it works. :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

You're welcome! I liked the video too -- Def helped it make more sense to me!


----------



## cottonlily

Nov - that totally sucks! Talk about bad timing :(

Topaz, Naaxi - good luck with the pregs! Hope all continues to go well :)

After 2 teasing days of spotting AF finally showed. So I'm CD 1 and already so anxious about this cycle. I want to O asap so we will know if this will work but on the other hand I kinda hope O is late bc our donor is going to be out of town in 2 weekends :( I think my mood is "naive" LOL - I don't want to be pessimistic but I feel like we aren't lucky enough for this to work, esp not the first try.


----------



## NovemberRayne

yeah it totally sucks that the car has been stolen, but my OH is determined that we'll start this month, so she'll probably hire a car, as we don't particularly want to (maybe) conceive in a random hotel room lol

So the Ovulation sticks will be coming out and we'll email our donor tomorrow and let him know we're closer to ovulation :happydance:

I'm so excited but I can't bare to tell anyone we're trying, not because I'm scared of the reaction, but I miscarried both times I've ever been pregnant before.. I'm just hoping the next time I get a BFP - it'll be a sticky


----------



## RubyRainbows

The :witch: came. :cry: I feel like we should give up. It just does not seem like it's meant to happen right now. The donor we used this time said the other couple he was working with conceived the 1st cycle, with only 1 insemination. We just can't afford to keep traveling month after month after month...... and have nothing to show for it. The timing was PERFECT! :sad1:


----------



## loobs1801

Hi, i'm just new to this site (today lol) and haven't read all the threads yet. But i'm recently pregnant through donar insemination. I went to my Dr and got refered to the hospital and got everything done through there (I live in Scotland). It took a year from my initital appt to tests, counselling and the waiting list and all in all took a year and I am now 12+1 pregnant but couldn't be more happier and was sooo easy through the Hospital so just wanted to share this incase it could help anyone!

Love Loobs xxxx


----------



## cottonlily

RubyRainbows said:


> The :witch: came. :cry: I feel like we should give up. It just does not seem like it's meant to happen right now. The donor we used this time said the other couple he was working with conceived the 1st cycle, with only 1 insemination. We just can't afford to keep traveling month after month after month...... and have nothing to show for it. The timing was PERFECT! :sad1:

So sorry :-( Don't let the news about the other couple deter you. It's not as easy for some, but that doesn't mean it won't happen for you. :hugs:


----------



## mechanica

Don't worry Ruby, when its your time it will happen. My donor has gotten people pregnant since he's been working with me too and i know how frustrating it is when other people are getting pregnant and you're not. My timing has been dead on for most of my cycles and its still not happening. I just keep questioning what i'm doing wrong, but its not us. I am so impatient too! Don't give up hope. Our babies are just around the corner waiting for the right month to come to us. Can you not look for a more local donor?


----------



## EpdTTC

:( I'm sorry Ruby. I can understand why you are discouraged and frustrated. I really do think you guys should try a couple of cycles with you as "inseminatee", especially since you have had a successful pregnancy in the past. Did you gals try many cycles with you with fresh sperm? I hope you don't give up. I know you and V are wonderful parents!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks so much Erin! I had conceived my son prior to meeting my current OH. I was in between relationships... hooked up with a guy a few times... and bam! I got pregnant the 1st month, without trying.

This time... while TTC baby # 2... i attempted 3X... all with frozen :spermy:

I haven't tried at all with fresh (this time)... and now i'm too worried bc of my weight & my insulin level being high!

I'm starting to think maybe i should work on losing weight, getting heathier, and then try with fresh :spermy: on me....

But then that means we are back to the waiting game.......... :growlmad:


----------



## R0xaNN3

Ruby, don't give up! If at first you don't succeed, try, try and try again!

I inseminated last night with fresh sperm, but also used preseed as I think I'm quite dry(sorry), anyway I mixed it with the sperm then inserted it. Is this the correct procedure? Anyone used preseed before?....


----------



## faithbabies

i'm sorry ruby i know you are feeling down and i wish i could give you a :hugs: to make you feel better....the reasoning why it doesnt work when we want it too never ceases to amaze me...like my foster babies, there parents pop out 7 or 8 and never take care of them, beat them almost to death but keep getting prego...yet my hubby and i have to resort to donor sperm and still don't have a baby...it's not fair but i also know everything happens for a reason...stay positive and your baby will come...i just know that when it happens you'll look back and say it was worth it or you can see that it happened at the best time in your life. it just sucks waiting i know....hang in there and don't give up!! :thumbup:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Keep your head up Ruby, you *will* get there soon darling....

Looks like we may be inseminating this week :happydance: I saw a faint line on the Ovulation test today...well it was plainly visible but a LOT lighter than the control, so I got in touch with our donor who will available.. we just need to sort out how to meet now we're car less :(

is it just me or is seeing that line almost as heart-warming as seeing a BFP, or am I just experiencing first time TTC naivety?


----------



## EpdTTC

November I always got excited when I got my little smiley face on OPKs!


----------



## bigmomma74

R0xaNN3 said:


> Ruby, don't give up! If at first you don't succeed, try, try and try again!
> 
> I inseminated last night with fresh sperm, but also used preseed as I think I'm quite dry(sorry), anyway I mixed it with the sperm then inserted it. Is this the correct procedure? Anyone used preseed before?....

Sorry to crash the thread but just wanted to say that I used Conceive plus the cycle I got my BFP and I mixed it with the swimmers in the syringe before inseminating. So it worked for me.


----------



## juliecandy

hi everyone i am new to this thread i am 31 and ttc my first child throught donor the witch got me yesterday so this is know my 9th cycle was just wantin people to chat with ect... and wish you all luck in getting your bfp xx


----------



## juliecandy

RubyRainbows said:


> The :witch: came. :cry: I feel like we should give up. It just does not seem like it's meant to happen right now. The donor we used this time said the other couple he was working with conceived the 1st cycle, with only 1 insemination. We just can't afford to keep traveling month after month after month...... and have nothing to show for it. The timing was PERFECT! :sad1:

have you tried to get a donor closer to you ?


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering has anyone used softcups after the insem to help move things along? If yes, how long after the insem did you insert, and how long did you leave it in there before you took it out again? Any tips or advice on them would be great :)

A pack of them arrived today but I'm still a couple of days from finishing AF, so might practice putting them in whilst the witch is still here, make extra use of her lol!! 

Ruby: How about working on losing weight whilst you're still actively TTC? I can see it would be difficult, with travelling to the donor etc... but would it be more likely to motivate you to drop a couple of pounds knowing that it could be helping you to conceive, without having to play the waiting game? It could even boost your chances! I hope that made sense, at least I know what I'm talking about lol :blush:

Baby dust to everyone :) xx


----------



## cottonlily

^^^
I need to lose weight and I'm working on it while we're TTC. I'm not doing anything drastic that would harm the cause, just eating healthy and getting some walking in. The fact that I really don't want to put any junk food in my body when there might be a baby growing in there helps too! 

I'm trying not to get too nervous about the donor going out of town. If I O at CD14 he will be gone :( so I'm still hoping I'm a little late. It's hard enough to coordinate all this, but with him being away I'm freaking a little about reading OPKs right and triggering at the right time.


----------



## juliecandy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering has anyone used softcups after the insem to help move things along? If yes, how long after the insem did you insert, and how long did you leave it in there before you took it out again? Any tips or advice on them would be great :)
> 
> A pack of them arrived today but I'm still a couple of days from finishing AF, so might practice putting them in whilst the witch is still here, make extra use of her lol!!
> 
> Ruby: How about working on losing weight whilst you're still actively TTC? I can see it would be difficult, with travelling to the donor etc... but would it be more likely to motivate you to drop a couple of pounds knowing that it could be helping you to conceive, without having to play the waiting game? It could even boost your chances! I hope that made sense, at least I know what I'm talking about lol :blush:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :) xx

hi i also have the softcups i started useing pre seed and then also got the softcups but i am a bit nervous about useing them lol


----------



## rosie5637

aw really sorry ruby:hugs: hope your time comes very soon x

things are just getting stranger for me. after spotting before my last period which has never happen before i have now had a mega short cycle :witch: arrived today making this a 21 day cycle! wtf? i don't think i ovulated either, although it's possible i ovulated before cd9 which is unheard of. cd19 or 20 is normal for me. i have had a slight brown tinge to my cm most days this cycle too. i'm just so confused atm. i'm praying this isn't the beginning of the end for me:cry:

maybe i should ask my donor to be on standby this month in case it's early again? we've been lucky so far, i have been so regular that as soon as my period arrives i can give him the insemination date. he's never had to come last minute or 'wait and see'

i hope this cycle is a normal one and i get my :bfp:. i had some wonderful news today. someone very close to me who has struggled for 2yrs has told me she is pregnant:cloud9: hopefully i can join her


----------



## Nimyra

Rosie, is it possible that you are pregnant? Such a short cycle seems highly unusual. Sometimes people think they are having their period, when really it is implantation bleeding.


----------



## rosie5637

i didn't have a donation this month:cry: because my temps were crazy, i had blank opks (i normally have a faint line at least) and i've had no ewcm i cancelled it as i was sure i hadn't ovulated


----------



## Nimyra

rosie5637 said:


> i didn't have a donation this month:cry: because my temps were crazy, i had blank opks (i normally have a faint line at least) and i've had no ewcm i cancelled it as i was sure i hadn't ovulated

:( Sounds like something might be up with your hormones then. When I was first TTC and thought I wasn't getting pregnant because of me I did some acupuncture for fertility. that can do wonders for underlying hormonal issues.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks guys... guess i just needed a day or two to feel sorry for myself... lol. Yes, we've been trying to find a donor closer but no luck yet! As for TTC _while_ losing weight...... i've stopped getting my period! :dohh: Not sure if it's simply bc i've gained weight..... or bc my insulin level is high.... or a combination of the two! I always got it very regularly up until about a year ago...... now i get it like once every 3 - 4 months maybe! (currently, i haven't had it in a few months :shrug:)

Sorry Rosie! :hugs:


----------



## cottonlily

Nimyra said:


> rosie5637 said:
> 
> 
> i didn't have a donation this month:cry: because my temps were crazy, i had blank opks (i normally have a faint line at least) and i've had no ewcm i cancelled it as i was sure i hadn't ovulated
> 
> :( Sounds like something might be up with your hormones then. When I was first TTC and thought I wasn't getting pregnant because of me I did some acupuncture for fertility. that can do wonders for underlying hormonal issues.Click to expand...

I've had AFs before there were so light they were just spotting for a day or two. I think it was break-through bleeding or something. I know how frustrating it is. You keep thinking is this it or is the real thing coming? Sorry it's been so tedious this time. I hope the donor is understanding.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww the OPK's are driving me crazy, still not getting much darker, but getting there slowly - Our donor text me to find out how we were doing and gave me some testing hints and tips. We're definitely sure we made the right choice in him, very understanding and helpful - just hoping those sticks get darker so we can get started on our first cycle of inseminations :D


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh and what does EWCM mean and what importance does it play???

<--- Sorry, Newbie to TTC


----------



## SpudsMama

NovemberRayne - EWCM is egg white cervical fluid. Basically the most fertile fluid you can have and it helps to keep those swimmers alive and hopefully gets them through the cervix and right up to that egg! It hangs around during your fertile period and tends to go away on the day of or day before ovulation, although some women hardly get any at all and some get it all the way through their 2ww! It's clear and stretchy in appearance and mostly quite thin. Resembles raw egg whites, hence the name :) xx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh thanks for that, I was wondering what that meant - and now I know what that type of cm means.. I've been stressing I wouldn't ovulate this month (only one ovary from birth) but its looking like I will - thank you xxx


----------



## Nimyra

Hey everyone! Please send peaceful happy thoughts to Erin (EpdTTC) and her little girl - she is heading to the hospital because her water broke. She's still 5 weeks from her due date and feeling anxious -- I'm sure our warm thoughts and prayers will be appreciated.

hope she doesn't mind me posting this...


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all is ok erin, i ve had 2 friendshave babies this past year born at 34 weeks and after less than a week in hospital to get feeding established they have been home. im sure all will be fine


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh Erin! That little girl is quite impatient! Lots of warm wishes & positive thoughts! Will be thinking of you & your baby girl! Everything will be fine -- my niece (born 12 weeks early!) -- will be turning 1 soon... and is beautiful, healthy, & happy in every way!

Thanks for letting us know Emily! Looking forward to hearing updates! XOXO


----------



## NovemberRayne

We're hopefully going to meet with our donor tomorrow, I took a photo of my test.. could you girls look at it and judge whether 2moro would be a good day for the donation?

Positive on its way tomorrow?


----------



## Nimyra

Erin had her baby girl! Baby Eden Penny was born at 7:52am weighing 5lbs5oz and 19 1/2 inches long. 

Mom and baby are doing well, but will probably be in the hospital for a while since Eden was 5.5 weeks early!


----------



## Nimyra

NovemberRayne said:


> We're hopefully going to meet with our donor tomorrow, I took a photo of my test.. could you girls look at it and judge whether 2moro would be a good day for the donation?
> 
> Positive on its way tomorrow?

November, I would consider that a positive test. My lines rarely got darker than that. I would go ahead and inseminate. Anyone else agree?


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations erin. thaqts a good weight fro being early. bet she isnt in long.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats again Erin -- Gorgeous name!

NovemberRayne -- Today or Tomorrow should be perfect for insem! :thumbup:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Meeting with the donor tonight, soooo nervous!!! I have a question about Ovulation tests, I wanted to test again today just to be sure but I've been so crazy thirsty today that when I came home from work... there wasn't even a line..wouldn't the positive fade out, or does it really just go overnight? I'm just hoping I've drank too much and not missed it


----------



## NovemberRayne

So, I tested again which confirmed my surge of yesterday had definitely gone and I noticed a fair bit of cm over the course of the day - I figured that meant today would be perfect for the insemination as I would be Ovulating and we could only have one try this cycle (or am I wrong?)

Either way, we have officially entered the exciting 2WW!! Donation went amazingly great

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm not sure, NovemberRayne -- To my understanding, insemination the day after the +OPK sounds like perfect timing! I'm not sure if by the next day, the test is completely negative... b/c i have always heard "there is no point in continuing to test after getting the +OPK" -- So i always stopped testing rather than wasting tests :shrug:

Good luck on your 2WW -- FX'ed for you!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww yaye for baby Eden!! Cant wait for news!!


----------



## OrangeFlower

Just joined myself, and also am hoping to do an insemination at home.


----------



## OrangeFlower

It seems I've read everything I can find, and i'm STILL nervous about this.

What size syringe is best to use? Is it necessary to use a diaphragm/Instead cup? And plastic or glass jar and syringe? Does that really make much of a difference?

Thanks for any help! I'm eager to join discussion, and be part of things, here.


----------



## SpudsMama

OrangeFlower - I've heard that 5ml syringes are best. It's not necessary to use a cup, but personally I'm planning on using one for the first time this cycle. It can't hurt! And I've always used plastic, I'm not really sure if there's a difference :)

Well I'm about a week away from ovulation now and I just went to email my donor to set up dates and times etc, and it didn't go through. I tried a couple of times and just kept getting a delivery failure notification. It's not my email because I've used it a lot this morning and had no problems. So I went to one of his profiles and there's a couple of comments on there from people with the same problem. I'm really disappointed to be honest, because he was the perfect donor. He had the right looks, the right personality, he seemed to be very genuine as I spoke to him and his wife and even saw one of his little kids playing in the background. I checked him out online. Everything was great. 

Looks like I'm using my back up donor this month!

xx


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome OrangeFlower,

I agree that 5ml syringe is the right size. Instead cup totally optional. I also used plastic but glass will work great too -- just be careful about how you clean the cup because I've heard that some soaps are bad for sperm. If you can get a sterile collection cup from a chemist/pharmacist that is best!


----------



## cottonlily

OrangeFlower said:


> It seems I've read everything I can find, and i'm STILL nervous about this.
> 
> What size syringe is best to use? Is it necessary to use a diaphragm/Instead cup? And plastic or glass jar and syringe? Does that really make much of a difference?
> 
> Thanks for any help! I'm eager to join discussion, and be part of things, here.

I've not done this before but we bought 10ml syringes (bc that's all we could find ;)) and we are using plastic cups. We got the small ziploc kind with lids so we can just rinse and toss in the recycle bin when we're finished. The dr always used plastic so I assume it's good enough for home!

Good luck November! I caught ur posts late but it looks like the day you insemd was the day you Od too. :thumbup:

My opks are still so faint you can hardly see them. They are slowly getting darker but I'm not seeing it happening by the end of the week. I just hope our perfect time isn't this weekend when donor is gone :( Hopefully it's at least the 20th, when he gets back.


----------



## EpdTTC

Here's my girl! She is doing pretty well but will have to stay for a while yet, not sure how long!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00895.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 61


----------



## cottonlily

EpdTTC said:


> Here's my girl! She is doing pretty well but will have to stay for a while yet, not sure how long!

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## LunaBean

Omg she's sooo cute!! Congrats! You must be soooo over the moon! (if not slightly overwhelmed by her coming early!) You're gona have one impatient little lady on your hands as she gets older! :D


----------



## ellie27

OrangeFlower said:


> It seems I've read everything I can find, and i'm STILL nervous about this.
> 
> What size syringe is best to use? Is it necessary to use a diaphragm/Instead cup? And plastic or glass jar and syringe? Does that really make much of a difference?
> 
> Thanks for any help! I'm eager to join discussion, and be part of things, here.

I have just used 10 ml plastic syringe and nothing else.:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is gorgeous


----------



## OrangeFlower

That's really rotten of him! I'm so sorry. I can imagine what a let-down that is--I'm nervous just thinking of it! It takes so much emotional energy, going through this, planning down to the smallest detail...

At least you do have a back up, though.

I wish you luck.

And thank you for the info about the 5cc syringe. (Added to my Amazon cart. LOL)

I think I've found my donor, and hopefully will get to meet him in person next week. Keeping fingers crossed that it goes well, and he still agrees to help me.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> Welcome OrangeFlower,
> 
> I agree that 5ml syringe is the right size. Instead cup totally optional. I also used plastic but glass will work great too -- just be careful about how you clean the cup because I've heard that some soaps are bad for sperm. If you can get a sterile collection cup from a chemist/pharmacist that is best!

Hi OrangeFlower :hi: I live in PA too! :flower:

Erin -- Eden is so gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing her pic!

Just out of curiosity -- why do you guys prefer the 5ml (instead of 10ml) syringe? I bought the 10ml ones, hoping to get as close to the cervix as possible! :shrug:

TTC Sept 2010 -- That really sucks about your donor! A donor that faithbabies & i were talking to, all of a sudden disappeared too! Our emails wouldn't go thru too......... So shady! :growlmad: Glad you have a back-up!


----------



## bigmomma74

I used 5mls syringes on my 2 unsuccessful cycles and 10 mls on my BFP cycle. I thought the same about getting as close to cervix as possible. Don't know if thats what made the difference. :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

I only ever used 5ml syringes because that's what I'd read on a few sites about at home insems lol... might try 10mls if I don't conceive this cycle lol! 

Ruby & OrangeFlower - I know, I'm not impressed. Too good to be true are the words I'm using to describe him :haha:

xx


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Hello everyone...I know I have been MIA but my MIL passed away and DW and I have been dealing with that. It turns out that DW was left an inheritance and we are now able to start IVF again so she is really happy about that because things have been so sad lately that I think she just wants some good news. We are going in for a consult with a new RE on the 28th and hopefully I will be starting my IVF cycle right away.

I wish all of you the best of luck and loads of babydust :)


----------



## Nimyra

Hey RainbowBaby, sorry to hear about your MIL. Great that you'll be able to start IVF soon though! Did you and your ex get back together then is this the new person you had been seeing?

Hope you have luck in the coming months!


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Oh wow, I guess I left that part out...lol DW and I are back together. I guess when tragedy strikes it makes you realize tomorrow is not promised and love conquers all. We have been back together since the beginning of January. 

How are you Emily??


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry to hear about your MIL :( Hope you dont have to do to many cycles before ur bfp!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh lunabean not long til your appointment with fertility specialist, im guessing your still gonna go.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah, I just got the appointment through a few days ago, after being told it would be November at the earliest! Im still gona go, by myself, it cant hurt to get some answers at least, so I'm prepared for when I start trying again!!! 

For those who dont read my journal, ex-oh moved out last week, I got a text while at my sisters house saying she'd moved out all her stuff, so its just me and the dog now, and double the bills, but I'll muddle through it!!! Its a much calmer house now, I moved everything round and bought some new things, so I'm fine!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

so glad your more settled now, from what id read you paid most of the bills anyway. 

hope they can give you some positive news at the appoinment so when you are ready you can get that sticky bfp.


----------



## cottonlily

Sorry about the extra stress Luna. Maybe things will get calmer now. I hope the surprise appointment is a good sign :)

As small as the 10 ml syringe looks I don't think I could even get a good grip on a 5ml one!

I've had some weird TMI light brownish spotting today, with CM maybe? Idk what's up. I felt crampy yesterday and today too. Donor left at noon today and won't be back until Sunday. I'm going to worry myself to death about that. Still no pos OPK, or anything close to pos!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, so temps are all pretty much level, no rise yet. No saliva ferning yet. Been getting EWCM for 3 days (not been very stretchy yesterday and today but that's my fault for not drinking anything all day) but I checked my CP about two hours later than usual today and it was low and firm instead of high and soft as it has been for a while now. I'm guessing because it moves around during the day, it's not accurate? I hope so because when I put it in, TCOYF said ovulation was yesterday!! I had some ovulation pain yesterday on both sides, but I always get that a few days before ov so thought nothing of it :cry:

I'm not having an insem until Monday!! Does anyone think I actually HAVEN'T ovulated yet and it's just because I checked CP late? I mean there's not been ANY rise in temps yet and surely if I ovulated yesterday I would've had one today? 

xx


----------



## R0xaNN3

TTC Sept 2010- I am also having ovulation issues. Try checking your CP at the same time everyday. Doing it too often can confuse things! Do you use ovpk strips? I started testing from CD11, only had a faint line. 

AF came 4 days early last month, what does that mean for this cycle? Will I ovulate as normal or later than usual? Im finding it hard to calculate my ovulation days.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I check my CP at the same time every day usually, but it was a couple of hours off yesterday. I checked it again later in the day and it was soft and high. But I've ovulated today. My EWCM has gone, been replaced with creamy/lotiony CM, my biggest sign of ovulation. My insem is tomorrow morning so not looking good, but it could be worse I suppose. TCOYF still lists it as a fertile day. 

Yeah I usually test with OPK's but ran out! I only got to use one and that was CD14, now on CD16. It was negative, but still a good line so I had a sneaky feeling ovulation was close. Because of it being a weekend I've not been able to go out and buy more. I've got some being delivered tomorrow though now. 

Regarding your ov dates, it could go either way. I mean you could've just had one wacky cycle and it's gone back to normal again now. Or your cycle is shortening like mine does sometimes and you have to work out the fertile dates all over again! It helps if you know your luteal phase length because that should mainly stay the same. 

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Donor has just left. No BFP this month because he couldn't perfom!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :shrug: xx


----------



## R0xaNN3

Oh no! Sorry to hear that!

No BFP for me this month either! I have inseminated twice but I don't think iv ovulated.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh dear. Hate it when that happens. Was gutted the one time that happened to me


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Donor has just left. No BFP this month because he couldn't perfom!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :shrug: xx

Oh no! That sucks! :dohh: Sorry to hear that!

We are meeting our donor tomorrow. This will be our 5th insem with him... i sure hope he has good swimmers! :spermy: This is taking much longer than we anticipated! Although, in fairness to him... we also inseminated twice with a diff donor... and a few times with frozen sperm... and it didn't happen those times either! He has offered to go for a sperm analysis tho! :happydance:

We are meeting at a rest stop this time, & will insem in the back of a mini van! Should be interesting! Just sick of spending money & having to spend the night at a crappy motel!

I just keep telling myself that in the end, all this craziness will be worth it!


----------



## SpudsMama

lol Ruby, in the back of a mini van... it's a new experience eh? :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow! Looks like the 3 of us all had bad luck this cycle! Our donor canceled bc of the weather :sad1: So... no inseminations this month!

And a psychic had told us we were going to get our BFP in March... so sad & disappointed right now... :cry:


----------



## cottonlily

https://i53.tinypic.com/x1wuwp.jpg

Ok, I _think_ these are positive...or close to it. IDK! :wacko: I did two to make sure it wasn't a fluke. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but what do you guys think? I'm at CD 17 now and I often O at CD 17-19 but I've not had any ewcm. I was thinking based on this having the donor come tonight and thursday night.


----------



## cottonlily

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Donor has just left. No BFP this month because he couldn't perfom!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :shrug: xx

Our first IUI DH couldn't either. He's never been able to in a drs ofc so we always rented a hotel (we live 1.5 hour from dr). I was so irked he worked himself up into not being able to get it done! It took lots of coaching the next 4 times too!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Cottonlily -- Looks positive to me!


----------



## cottonlily

I took another one yesterday and it's about the same, maybe slightly darker. We did the insem Tuesday night! I was so so so nervous/weird about it. I didn't think I could even look at it. Putting it in was no problem, handling it bothered me for some reason though. Since my opk are still turning we've decided to wait to do the next insem tomorrow instead of tonight. We're doing our own "deposits" every other day anyway ;) Hopefully, that combined with the meds, will do something for us. I don't want to get too excited and I'm trying to remember this is only our first donor cycle afterall.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Sorry to just randomly drop this in here but I was just thinking how nice it would be to have a subsection for all those who fall under the LGBQT umbrella - to talk legal matters etc

As I'm not yet CP'd to my OH I only just found out that any child conceived before our CP will be mine alone legally, my OH would have to adopt any child that we have, even though she would be the one who got me 
pregnant in the first place..

Anyone else think it could be a good idea?

Good luck to all those imseminating soon - we'll be finding out if our insem worked real soon xxx


----------



## aka_twinks

@NovemberRayne: I think thats a great idea!

I just got caught up on a few of yall lovely ladies & wanted to wish lots of :dust:!


----------



## cottonlily

Had my hcg trigger last night and the last insem is tonight. I feel pretty neutral today. I didn't have many signs of O so I'm not that optimistic and this being the 2nd insem I'm not nervous anymore. So it just oddly feels like any old normal day!


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> TTC Sept 2010 said:
> 
> 
> Donor has just left. No BFP this month because he couldn't perfom!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :shrug: xx
> 
> Oh no! That sucks! :dohh: Sorry to hear that!
> 
> We are meeting our donor tomorrow. This will be our 5th insem with him... i sure hope he has good swimmers! :spermy: This is taking much longer than we anticipated! Although, in fairness to him... we also inseminated twice with a diff donor... and a few times with frozen sperm... and it didn't happen those times either! He has offered to go for a sperm analysis tho! :happydance:
> 
> We are meeting at a rest stop this time, & will insem in the back of a mini van! Should be interesting! Just sick of spending money & having to spend the night at a crappy motel!
> 
> I just keep telling myself that in the end, all this craziness will be worth it!Click to expand...


Hi there, I'm brand new to this site....

I commend you for the length you are going to conceive this baby :) whatever it takes right ? When you want something bad enough, you have to go to great measure to get it sometimes !! And yes, it will be all worth it when you see that little life look into your eyes !! 
GOOD LUCK ! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

The guy I'm going to coparent with has self insemination kits that we are going to try first. We are going to start trying in about 4-5 months. Just trying to learn all about this before we go forward.

I stopped by BC pills this week after being on them for 15 years, to see when my ovulation cycle is and to get to know what my body is going to do. I am hoping that after a few tries we will get it, before having to go to the dr. as I don't know if IUI's are covered under my insurance or not.

I have read all kinds of things on what works for people, so I guess it's going to be a trial & error kind of thing. Any advice on this for me?

Thanks.


----------



## R0xaNN3

Well I'm spotting, AF is on her way. 4 days early again. Maybe my cycle has changed. What do you think?


----------



## dodgegirl

I don't think it necessarily means AF is on her way? But who knows. 4 days early isn't too far off ?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Feeling a little sad that our first insemination didn't work but happy we have a good donor and grateful I have THE most supportive partner ever!

I had to have a lil cry earlier today but I'm feeling a lot more positive about the future now 

Lots of love and babydust to all..


----------



## dodgegirl

NovemberRayne said:


> Feeling a little sad that our first insemination didn't work but happy we have a good donor and grateful I have THE most supportive partner ever!
> 
> I had to have a lil cry earlier today but I'm feeling a lot more positive about the future now
> 
> Lots of love and babydust to all..


Sorry to hear but hopefully it won't take many more tries...keep your chin up :) try and stay positive, i know it may be hard to do... :flower:


----------



## cottonlily

Sorry November! :( Some couples play the blame game or just aren't really there for one another. I know having someone supportive makes all the difference. I hope you don't have to try too much longer.


----------



## cottonlily

Well our donor flaked on us Friday. DH took him the kit as he asked and we didn't hear back from him until Saturday evening. He said he got tied up doing some other things and offered to donate Saturday. But that was too late as I'd done the trigger Thursday night. So I'm 99.9% sure this cycle was a bust. I can't say waste bc at least I learned some things. And I'm not mad at the donor, disappointed, but not mad because he had nothing to gain by helping us as much as he did. If by some miracle it worked the donor has energizer bunny sperm from the Tuesday insem or even more miraculously DH swimmers finally did the trick!


----------



## topazicatzbet

how long from trigger shot to ov is it. if its 24 hours or so i think you def still have a chance.


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry you were disappointed November :( Good luck for next cycle! Cotton, Id say you still have a chance! 

Not alot new with me, got a new wee rabbit today! He's so cute!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1817.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12









DSCF1823.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCF1832.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dodgegirl

Cute bunny LunaBean ! I'm originally from Dublin :) so hey
!


----------



## inredweather

hiya everyone! it's my first time posting on BnB after a little lurking. my situation is a bit unusual, as OH and i are *both* ttc at home with a donor. she's almost 41 and i'm 38, so the chances aren't that great for either of us, but we're still hoping! first inseminations with this donor happened 6 days ago (for me and her) and 4 days ago (just for her). i tried once before in november with a good friend who just happened to be in paris for a few days at the right time, and i think it might have worked (weird burning, swollen boobies, bloating and acne...something that i had never experienced before.) alas, AF showed up.

anyway, i just wanted to say hi and send out good wishes to everyone. 

bisous to all!
m


----------



## dodgegirl

well good luck :thumbup:


----------



## cottonlily

topazicatzbet said:


> how long from trigger shot to ov is it. if its 24 hours or so i think you def still have a chance.

You're supposed to Ov 12-36 hours after you trigger. I felt really really crampy on Friday afternoon so I think I Od that evening.


----------



## cottonlily

LunaBean said:


> Sorry you were disappointed November :( Good luck for next cycle! Cotton, Id say you still have a chance!
> 
> Not alot new with me, got a new wee rabbit today! He's so cute!

Adorables! I like that he's not all white :)


----------



## dodgegirl

so maybe someone can help me come up with an acronym for my....baby's daddy to-be ? He's going to be so much more than a donor sperm. But he's not my SO....more of a friend who is going to raise the baby with me. We are going to have to inseminate with a kit, or if that doesn't work, then IUI.

any ideas? BDTOB, baby's daddy to be?
??
:shrug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

dodgegirl said:


> so maybe someone can help me come up with an acronym for my....baby's daddy to-be ? He's going to be so much more than a donor sperm. But he's not my SO....more of a friend who is going to raise the baby with me. We are going to have to inseminate with a kit, or if that doesn't work, then IUI.
> 
> any ideas? BDTOB, baby's daddy to be?
> ??
> :shrug:

Well if you are writing on here and put BDTOB no one will know what that means, lol....... i think maybe just use FOB (father of baby) since that is a known acronym on BnB :thumbup:

Sorry i haven't been around much!!!!!! Was so disappointed with the last few BFNs and then the donor canceling a few weeks ago bc of snow. I haven't felt too chatty. We are talking to a new possible donor. He seems like a great guy.......... but i always get so super scared & nervous about meeting guys from the internet! Yikes! :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

thanks ! I'll use that then.

Good luck with the new donor ! Do you have plans to meet him? Is he going to be involved in the baby's life or just a donor ? Just asking, no offense either way :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well, the contract we are planning to sign states no future involvement/no parental rights, etc. But we are willing to give occasional updates/pictures. He lives 5 hours away, plus we are already a "two-parent" family... so we aren't looking for a donor to co-parent.

The plan is to meet him............. I'm just fearful of meeting strangers from the Internet! I was so relieved after meeting the last 2 guys, & hoped i would never have to start from scratch again! Yet, here we are!


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> Well, the contract we are planning to sign states no future involvement/no parental rights, etc. But we are willing to give occasional updates/pictures. He lives 5 hours away, plus we are already a "two-parent" family... so we aren't looking for a donor to co-parent.
> 
> The plan is to meet him............. I'm just fearful of meeting strangers from the Internet! I was so relieved after meeting the last 2 guys, & hoped i would never have to start from scratch again! Yet, here we are!

It is a bit un-nerving to meet people from online that's for sure. Try to stay positive, I'm sure the right one is in your near future ! :baby::happydance:

Good luck on meeting this one, let us know how it goes !


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls, had my 20 week scan today and everything was perfect and confirmed my private scan of another little boy.


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies! it's been quiet on here lately, hope you're all ok.

ruby - hope it works out with your new donor, sending you lots of :dust:

topazicatzbet - wow 20wks already! glad the scan went well, congrats on your lil man.

well i don't think i'm gonna get my :bfp: til at least the end of april :cry:
after my crazy short cycle and not ovulating last month i wasn't sure what my body would do this month.
i planned a donation on cd18 as i usually ov on cd19. my donor could only make it on the morning of cd17 though. i wasn't too worried but my temps say i ov'd on cd16! i didn't get any positive opks again this month but there is no mistaking my temps chart so i am fairly sure that i did ov this month but with the donation being the day after i think it would be a miracle if it worked:growlmad:
i'm gonna have a month off trying now. if it were to work next month i would be due right at christmas which would be a nightmare for me. so my next try will be mid-late april probably.

here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## RainbowMum

I was just told when I'd be off for my summer holidays this year and it's at the end of June/beg. of July. I'm off for 2 weeks and looking at my chart online that would work out great for treatment at the clinic. 
HOWEVER, if things worked the first time(obv. fingers crossed) I'd have an EDD of 31.3.2012, which I think is just a couple of months earlier than my OH was hoping, I think she was more hoping of a summer/autumn 2012 offspring ;-)
But timing would be perfect even if my cycle changed until then...

Reason she wants to wait is money and the fact that we don't live together yet but would move in together once I go on maternity leave early 2012


----------



## dodgegirl

RainbowMum said:


> I was just told when I'd be off for my summer holidays this year and it's at the end of June/beg. of July. I'm off for 2 weeks and looking at my chart online that would work out great for treatment at the clinic.
> HOWEVER, if things worked the first time(obv. fingers crossed) I'd have an EDD of 31.3.2012, which I think is just a couple of months earlier than my OH was hoping, I think she was more hoping of a summer/autumn 2012 offspring ;-)
> But timing would be perfect even if my cycle changed until then...
> 
> Reason she wants to wait is money and the fact that we don't live together yet but would move in together once I go on maternity leave early 2012

The sooner the better I'd say ! But I hear ya on the money factor, that's partly why I'm waiting too. Are you going to the clinic to have the IUI done? What are the chances of multiple births?

:baby: :baby: 

:flower:


----------



## RainbowMum

dodgegirl said:


> The sooner the better I'd say ! But I hear ya on the money factor, that's partly why I'm waiting too. Are you going to the clinic to have the IUI done? What are the chances of multiple births?
> 
> :baby: :baby:
> 
> :flower:

I agree, she knows I want children before I turn 30, which is in 17 months so really the sooner the better ;-)

Because of my age and fairly regular cycles we're going to try an unmedicated cycle or two, maybe only the trigger shot to induce ovulation but don't want to take clomid as this increases risk of multiples. I'd be more than happy with one baby :)


----------



## LunaBean

Ah sure have triplets :D lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Triplets sound awesome!!!!!! :baby: :baby: :baby: Although, i would never be able to afford 3 more babies, nor have the room!!!!!!! Yikes!

Topaz -- So happy your scan went well! You're half-way there now!!!!!! :happydance:

So, after talking daily for two weeks+ we haven't heard from our "new" donor now in 3 days. :dohh: I hope he's just busy, and not getting cold feet!!!!! Vicki got her period yesterday, so i wrote him to coordinate which day to meet. Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cottonlily

RubyRainbows said:


> Well, the contract we are planning to sign states no future involvement/no parental rights, etc. But we are willing to give occasional updates/pictures. He lives 5 hours away, plus we are already a "two-parent" family... so we aren't looking for a donor to co-parent.
> 
> The plan is to meet him............. I'm just fearful of meeting strangers from the Internet! I was so relieved after meeting the last 2 guys, & hoped i would never have to start from scratch again! Yet, here we are!

I would be super nervous about meeting a donor from the internet. We just sold a car online and I was nervous about that guy coming to the house!


----------



## cottonlily

Ok. So I think the insem _might_ have worked. I used a hpt this morning and it had two lines. A very faint second line, but two lines. I think my period should start by Friday. I don't know what to believe, don't know what to do. Maybe the test was messed up. I did use a hcg trigger but I tested Friday morning and it was totally negative. I don't think the shot could turn it _back_ positive, could it? Do you guys think a false positive is possible? I was going to post a pic but it was so faint the cell phone wouldn't pick it up and the batteries in my digi were dead :(.


----------



## LunaBean

Ohhhhh good luck!!!!!


----------



## cottonlily

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/8208/hpts002.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It's so light I feel kinda silly for being excited. You can't even see the one I took this morning on camera. The one on the bottom I just did a few minutes ago. Would I look like a dork going to the dr this early?


----------



## Nimyra

woo hoo! Congrats Cottonlily! Be sure you are taking your prenatal vitamins. And no, I don't think it is silly to go to the drs this early. :)


----------



## dodgegirl

YIPPEE !! No, I would go to the DR....

congrats !! :baby:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Cottonlily! Looks like a BFP to me!

And I agree, I'd go to the Dr. I always went early to confirm a BFP.


----------



## cottonlily

Just got home from the dr. They did bloodwork and I am pregnant. I'm so shocked. Nothing seemed to go right this cycle - no cm, timing was off, I was all stressed about other stuff. But oh well! I don't have a "real" appt until 3/29 to confirm everything's growing and all.


----------



## dodgegirl

cottonlily said:


> Just got home from the dr. They did bloodwork and I am pregnant. I'm so shocked. Nothing seemed to go right this cycle - no cm, timing was off, I was all stressed about other stuff. But oh well! I don't have a "real" appt until 3/29 to confirm everything's growing and all.

That's so cool !! I'm happy for you !! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:baby: :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats cottomlilly


----------



## cottonlily

I'm so glad we decided to do the donor thing at home. It was so much less stressful than being in the fertility clinic.


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## Mezzanine

Congratulations - fantastic news. :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

I want test pix! lol


----------



## poppy80

Congrats to the lady who is expecting.:flower:

So when is the best time to insem - does it have to be during ovulation? 

Please advise as i'm quite stuck.

Thank you.x


----------



## dodgegirl

poppy80 said:


> Congrats to the lady who is expecting.:flower:
> 
> So when is the best time to insem - does it have to be during ovulation?
> 
> Please advise as i'm quite stuck.
> 
> Thank you.x

According to my book "What to expect before you're expecting":

The best chance of being successful is the day you ovulate, or even a couple of days before ovulation. "During each monthly cycle, your egg is open for the business of fertilization for only about 12 to 24 hours after ovulation"


:thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

poppy80 said:


> Congrats to the lady who is expecting.:flower:
> 
> So when is the best time to insem - does it have to be during ovulation?
> 
> Please advise as i'm quite stuck.
> 
> Thank you.x

Peak fertility is generally 0-48 hours prior to ovulation. The 4 days prior to ovulation and day of ovulation are also fertile days. Some women have gotten pregnant from insemination/BD up to a week prior to ovulation, but the success rates are higher the closer to ovulation you get. 

Definitely take a look at the book What to Expect Before You are Expecting. It has a nice run-down of different methods for predicting ovulation as well as 12 months of charts to use to track your fertility signs.


----------



## Mommy_Moose

Hello ladies, I was just wondering if any of you knew the absolute longest amount of time you could wait before using a "fresh" sample? I keep finding conflicting answers on the web. :( Obviously I would have to keep it "warm", but approximately how long would it last that way?


----------



## EpdTTC

I'd say that the sooner the better and that using it within an hour would be best but you could probably get away with up to two hours max. I had IUIs at my RE's office and would drop the sample off at 7am and they would process it and i wouldn't have inseminations until about 9am. When I did at home inseminations I usually used it within an hour.


----------



## dodgegirl

EpdTTC said:


> I'd say that the sooner the better and that using it within an hour would be best but you could probably get away with up to two hours max. I had IUIs at my RE's office and would drop the sample off at 7am and they would process it and i wouldn't have inseminations until about 9am. When I did at home inseminations I usually used it within an hour.

did you use a catheter for the at home inseminations? I'm scared to use it, because I'll be doing it by myself...... :shrug:


----------



## Mommy_Moose

EpdTTC said:


> I'd say that the sooner the better and that using it within an hour would be best but you could probably get away with up to two hours max. I had IUIs at my RE's office and would drop the sample off at 7am and they would process it and i wouldn't have inseminations until about 9am. When I did at home inseminations I usually used it within an hour.

Thanks so much for the reply. :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

MommyMoose, The usual guideline is within an hour. You might be able to go longer if you buy a special shipping pack (with test yolk buffer and something to keep it cool I think). Then it can last 24 hours if stored properly.


----------



## Mommy_Moose

Nimyra said:


> MommyMoose, The usual guideline is within an hour. You might be able to go longer if you buy a special shipping pack (with test yolk buffer and something to keep it cool I think). Then it can last 24 hours if stored properly.

Thanks :)


----------



## EpdTTC

When my partner did the insemination we used a catheter but just got close to the os, did not go through it. When I inseminated myself I just used a syringe. You can also get a cervical cap with a stem for inseminating yourself. You can find them online.


----------



## topazicatzbet

how is eden doing she looks gorgeous


----------



## EpdTTC

She's doing great Topaz! Her weight was up to 7lbs 9ozs at her doc appointment on Friday. Her birth weight was 5lbs 5ozs and went down to 5lbs 1oz so she is doing great! How are you feeling? 

Any news from Gina anyone (AKA Snagglepat)?


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow thats a fab weight gain.

apart from the fact im currently dying from a cold im fine thanks, see midwife again next week. Lo is growing well but im not gaining any weight which is concerning me a little but midwife said not to worry cos baby will take what it needs and i have slenty of fat to live off. lol. 

i ve spent this week going through all callums old cloths and washing them and putting them away ready for josh.


----------



## cottonlily

My RE always said get it to his clinic within 20-30 minutes but sometimes it would be hours before we did the IUI. We used the donor's this time within probably 15 minutes.


----------



## RubyRainbows

EpdTTC said:


> She's doing great Topaz! Her weight was up to 7lbs 9ozs at her doc appointment on Friday. Her birth weight was 5lbs 5ozs and went down to 5lbs 1oz so she is doing great!

She is so sweet! What a pretty baby! I love her name so much... suits her perfectly! :flow:


----------



## RubyRainbows

cottonlily said:


> Just got home from the dr. They did bloodwork and I am pregnant. I'm so shocked. Nothing seemed to go right this cycle - no cm, timing was off, I was all stressed about other stuff. But oh well! I don't have a "real" appt until 3/29 to confirm everything's growing and all.

Congrats! :happydance: Awesome news!

----------------------------------------------------

Sorry i haven't been around much girls. I've been trying not to fixate so much on things, bc it seems this is not the right time for us to conceive. I feel completely drained of money & PMA! Money is so tight around here as it is...... and spending so much $$ on TTC is stressing me out. I never imagined it would take so long.

The new (seemingly wonderful!) donor we were supposed to meet this month, backed out! After talking daily for a few weeks & exchanging such LONG emails everyday... and after we got the donor agreement notarized at his request... he decided after talking with his lawyer that there are too many legal risks involved. :growlmad:

We are supposed to meet our original donor on Tuesday. Hopefully he doesn't back out last minute like he did last month. :dohh:

OH & i decided this will be our last attempt... for now. If it doesn't happen this month........ i think we'll take a year off........ i will work on losing weight/getting healthy/lowering my insulin level........ and then i will try to conceive in 2012.


----------



## dodgegirl

aww hang in there RubyRainbows.... :flower:


----------



## cranberry

i am back - kinda. i left in a cloud of disappointment and self pity a month or two ago after my 3rd IUI failed. 

i am doing ivf now. i didn't think i'd have to but here i am. i hope all u ladies are doing well. i will have to try to catch up with this thread and everyone's progress over the next few hours.


----------



## Nimyra

hi cranberry! glad you came back to see us. Feel free to post here about your IVF cycle if you want to. Lots of babydust to you!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-it sucks that you are feeling defeated, but I certainly understand why. I hope that you get your BFP this cycle and none of these things will matter, but if not, hang in there. I think your plan to work on things and try next year is a good one (although nobody likes waiting!!). Maybe we can be support buddies for the weight loss, God knows after the weight I packed on with Eden that I need to start seriously working on it!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey everyone, seems like ages since I was last on this thread!

I was complaining about my donor not being able to perform, but he's made up for it this month! Had my donation from him this morning and got another one scheduled for Thursday :happydance:

I was just wanting to ask the women who have tried using SoftCups for TTC... is it normal to still have a bit of fluid in the cup when you take it out? I left the cup in for 7 hours and just assumed there'd be nothing in it when I removed it :wacko: I know it was definitely in there right, I've practiced with them a lot before using them for donations... 

EpdTTC - just wanted to say your daughter is beautiful!! :hugs: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

totally normal to have stuff left in. some is the fluid the sperm is in and other is your cm.


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hey everyone, seems like ages since I was last on this thread!
> 
> I was complaining about my donor not being able to perform, but he's made up for it this month! Had my donation from him this morning and got another one scheduled for Thursday :happydance:
> 
> I was just wanting to ask the women who have tried using SoftCups for TTC... is it normal to still have a bit of fluid in the cup when you take it out? I left the cup in for 7 hours and just assumed there'd be nothing in it when I removed it :wacko: I know it was definitely in there right, I've practiced with them a lot before using them for donations...
> 
> EpdTTC - just wanted to say your daughter is beautiful!! :hugs: xx

is the SoftCups like a cervical cap ? it's good to know there will be stuff left in it, that would make me worried too ! any other tid bits you can offer up will be helpful ! I'm WTT in June and will be using an at home kit.


----------



## SpudsMama

dodgegirl - Yes I'd say a SoftCup is similar to a cervical cap. They both fit over the cervix and are capable of holding the sperm up close to give them the best chances of swimming in the right direction! This was the first time I'd used them, and I have to say I prefer the cups a lot more than using the syringe. When using the needle less syringe I always found it too fiddly, something always leaked out and I always stressed a lot more over the whole process. But using the cup, I literally used some pre-seed beforehand, put the semen in the cup and inserted it. I lay down for about an hour and just completely forgot all about it until the alarm on my phone went off telling me to remove it 7 or 8 hours later! 

I am worried now about the length of time it took for the donor to get the donation to me now though, after reading some previous posts about the life span of the spermies. He made the donation at 10:45am and I got it and inserted it at 12:15. Does anybody think that might be too much of a stretch?

Thanks :) xx


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> dodgegirl - Yes I'd say a SoftCup is similar to a cervical cap. They both fit over the cervix and are capable of holding the sperm up close to give them the best chances of swimming in the right direction! This was the first time I'd used them, and I have to say I prefer the cups a lot more than using the syringe. When using the needle less syringe I always found it too fiddly, something always leaked out and I always stressed a lot more over the whole process. But using the cup, I literally used some pre-seed beforehand, put the semen in the cup and inserted it. I lay down for about an hour and just completely forgot all about it until the alarm on my phone went off telling me to remove it 7 or 8 hours later!
> 
> I am worried now about the length of time it took for the donor to get the donation to me now though, after reading some previous posts about the life span of the spermies. He made the donation at 10:45am and I got it and inserted it at 12:15. Does anybody think that might be too much of a stretch?
> 
> Thanks :) xx

My dr told me that sperm can live upto 5 days, but it's best to inseminate within 30 min or less? You never know though? Less than 2 hours isn't too long?

Ok so use the cap without the syringe? I was going to use both? Also, what do you mean that you used some "pre-seed" beforehand? Just lubrication or? :shrug:

thanks for your info !


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey :)

Yeah I've been told that sperm can live for a number of days if they're in the perfect environment (i.e. fertile mucus etc)... but everybody gives different answers on how long they can live in a sterile pot :haha:

Some women insert with the syringe and then put the cap in to keep it all close to the cervix. And some other women just put the donation straight into the cap and put it in. That's what I did this time, it was a load easier for me, but it depends on the person I suppose :)

Pre-seed is a lubricant that's sperm friendly, it helps with TTC. It mimicks the ideal fertile cervical mucus for anyone who either doesn't get it, or doesn't get enough of their own cm. I personally don't seem to get much ewcm anymore so I used some pre-seed to boost it a bit :blush:

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Just had my second donation, which will also be my last for this cycle. All went well, within 2 minutes of the donation arriving, I had inserted the SoftCup! And he managed to get it here within an hour this time which is good I think. I've heard about men having to get their samples to a doctor within an hour for analysis so I'm guessing we've done alright this time :happydance: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

that's awesome !! Lots of BD to you !!! :dust:
keep us updated !!!


----------



## LunaBean

Im back in the game girls! :happydance: !!! My donor has gone AWOL tho, so been loking for another, and now have 3 potentials who Im meeting this week ready to start Aprils cycle!!!! Ohhh Im excited!!!!The doc said I cant still TTC until tests start etc, so may as well, just incase one sticks!!! Good luck anyone testing this week! 

I also got a new lily tattoo today, I love it! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/aajbzd.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck luna, really want that sticky bean for you. hope you manage to find a decent donor.


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Just had my second donation, which will also be my last for this cycle. All went well, within 2 minutes of the donation arriving, I had inserted the SoftCup! And he managed to get it here within an hour this time which is good I think. I've heard about men having to get their samples to a doctor within an hour for analysis so I'm guessing we've done alright this time :happydance: xx

Does he drive to your house? Is it possible he can produce the "donation" while at your house?

I think within an hour sounds good, tho! :thumbup:

Good luck! Me & OH are in the TWW too!

Luna -- Love your new tat! OH wants to use the name "Lily" as a middle name if we ever have a baby girl... and she wants a Lily tattoo. She also loves stars, and currently has a tattoo with stars. I will show her the pic of your tat... very nice!

Erin -- I would love a weight loss buddy! Although, i'm having trouble getting started!!!!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I love Lilly, that's my little baby cousin's name :baby:

He lives in the next town to me, but he doesn't drive so he has to get public transport... hence the delay. And we did try him making the donation at my place but he couldn't perform because of the pressure :haha: At least I actually get a donation if he does it at his place :haha: I wish I could get to him and do the insem there, but because of work it's practically impossible :wacko: 

Good luck to everyone else TTC :hugs: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

How are those in the TWW feeling???

Luna -- So glad you will be back in the game in April!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies, nearing the end of our 2ww - but I'm not hopeful in the slightest that its worked this month :( 

Haven't felt much in the way of symptoms and tested today with an IC which showed a BFN, so I guess we're definitely out this month - I feel really down about it and have been really quiet with my GF through no fault of her own, I just really want this to work, to give her/us something we really want...

I don't want to give up trying at all... but you know...I didn't realise how disheartening it would be to see those BFN's 

*sigh*


----------



## RubyRainbows

NovemberRayne said:


> Hey ladies, nearing the end of our 2ww - but I'm not hopeful in the slightest that its worked this month :(
> 
> Haven't felt much in the way of symptoms and tested today with an IC which showed a BFN, so I guess we're definitely out this month - I feel really down about it and have been really quiet with my GF through no fault of her own, I just really want this to work, to give her/us something we really want...
> 
> I don't want to give up trying at all... but you know...I didn't realise how disheartening it would be to see those BFN's
> 
> *sigh*

:hugs: I know how hard it is. I truly believe TTC is one of the hardest, most heart-breaking experiences there is! Most things in life, if you truly want it... you can work hard or save your money and get it. But conceiving a baby is completely out of our hands. If *wanting* alone could bring a baby into our lives, we all would have pretty little bundles! It's truly a lesson in patience & faith!

Your not out yet! :hug: Try to stay hopeful & positive! It will happen for us. We need to believe! :flower:


----------



## Babeforever14

*I am currently using instead caps to concieve is there anyone who concieved using them i am ttc number 1 and i am hoping to get preg soon!!! *


----------



## SpudsMama

Babeforever14 - I've started using Instead Cups this cycle... at 3dpo now and waiting to see if it's worked! :happydance: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used them to concieve both times.


----------



## LunaBean

I used them one of my times I got pregnant, cant remember which time tho! Think I'll use them in Aprils cycle too, I find them uncomfortable tho!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you for those kind and positive words Ruby - AF is due anytime now so we'll see, if not we just keep trying until we see that BFP. I figure the witch is on her way I've had a solid uterus area ache and continual backache, which is unlike me but can only attribute it to the witch - good luck to those on your 2WW xxxx


----------



## Babeforever14

Hi... they have seem to fit comfortably i leave them in for about 8 hrs then remove take a warm bath then reenter another one!! i want to be have christmas baby

TTC sept let me know how it works with u... 
as u know this is my first month ttc fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## LunaBean

You probably won't need to put another one in after the initial 8 hours, any sperm that was gona go up into the cervix would be well up by then! How many inseminations did you do this month?

Ruby, cant believe ur niece is almost 1 already! :O


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> Ruby, cant believe ur niece is almost 1 already! :O

I know! Crazy how time flies! Her birthday is two weeks away! She is doing awesome... just started crawling! Still so tiny -- Only 14 lbs!
 



Attached Files:







gianna10mos.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Babeforever14

hey luna bean i have done 3 insemination via instead cup(donor put deeds in cup) just put another one in at 9pm.. i hope i get blessed this time around.. :)


----------



## LunaBean

Awww shes tiny!!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

AF due today, no sign of the witch so far, but nothing - I tried an OPK today which was stark White not even a hint of a line.... Truly thinking insemination didn't work this cycle..... Oh well, onto the next, we'll be having a short break after our next try - we'll be on holiday for my 30th and ovulation should happen while we're away

Fingers crossed I get a great birthday present xxx


----------



## Babeforever14

Im currently in the 2ww hope i concieve and get my baby dust this month!! good luck girls..


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck to babeforever14 and everyone else stuck in the 2ww!

I'm on 6dpo now and yesterday I had a spike in my temp which I originally thought was just a fluke... but I've had another big jump today. Can that mean anything? There's been no dip at all though :shrug: xx


----------



## lesbianlove

hi ladies me and my wife been trying with donor sperm since december, technically i was trying since june but that sperm donor didnt have much sperm and all i ended up with was a chemical lol so now here we are im due on the 6th symptom spotting haha but basically we bought wee white cups wi lids from ebay an 10m syringes and he does the deed keepts it warm in his arm pit then passes it to us and leaves lol he was a very old friend of mine and had been checked out before we used him so now its jsut the waiting game good luck all the ladies who are trying with donor sperm feel free to add us xxx


----------



## Babeforever14

Im currently in my tww!! i cannot wait to see the bFP!!!! i will finally be filled with joy.. wish all u gurls good luck this month!!


----------



## beatrix

I'm on the 2ww too - currently around 3dpo, had first ever insems on Sunday and Monday, AF is due on 9th April! FX


----------



## SpudsMama

7dpo and temps still staying high... lower abdomen is rock solid... endless appetite. The rest of my symptoms are all the usual suspects like tender bbs and twinges etc. Trying to keep my hopes down but it's not working :haha: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls! I meet my new donor on Sunday, so should be starting around the 16th of April, if AF shows tomro like she should!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck luna


----------



## RubyRainbows

Let's keep track of who is in the TWW -- Seems we have a few...!

Tell me the dates you are testing!

RubyRainbows -- Testing April 9th (if we can wait that long!!)

TTC Sept 2010 -- Testing when??

Babeforever14 -- Testing when??

beatrix -- Testing when??

Who else is in the 2ww?? Let's get some BFPs girls!

NovemberRayne have you tested yet?? Why are you testing with an OPK rather than a HPT? :test: FX'ed for ya!

Lots of :dust: girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG Rainbow that pic is so cute! I'm thinking about doing an Easter pic with Eden kind of like that!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm planning on testing at 12dpo which will be Tuesday I think?

Ok, had a HUGE temp drop today at 8dpo, went down from 97.90 to 96.80 :wacko: Could be an implantation dip but I'm just not feeling it for some reason. Not feeling very optimistic at all xx


----------



## Babeforever14

im testing on 18th my period due on 14th so im give it 4 days "hope postive,Pray Postive,Test postive"<<<< my quote everyday when i pray!!! baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Babeforever14

anyone have any signs before BFP and how long after dpo u recieve the signs?? im experincing lower back pain and sleepy.. lil crampy i hope this is good sign..


----------



## Tegans Mama

EpdTTC said:


> She's doing great Topaz! Her weight was up to 7lbs 9ozs at her doc appointment on Friday. Her birth weight was 5lbs 5ozs and went down to 5lbs 1oz so she is doing great! How are you feeling?
> 
> Any news from Gina anyone (AKA Snagglepat)?

Your little girl is absolutely lovely :cloud9:

Re Gina - she had a baby boy a while back. I'll let her know you've been asking after her :)


----------



## R0xaNN3

RubyRainbows- Im currently in the 2ww, af was due yesterday and still no sign!

Good luck all!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Someone go test :rofl:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Let's keep track of who is in the TWW -- Seems we have a few...!

Tell me the dates you are testing!

RubyRainbows -- Testing April 9th (if we can wait that long!!)

TTC Sept 2010 -- Testing April 5th

Babeforever14 -- Testing April 18th

beatrix -- Testing when??

R0xaNN3 -- Testing any day!!!!! :test:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tegans Mama said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> She's doing great Topaz! Her weight was up to 7lbs 9ozs at her doc appointment on Friday. Her birth weight was 5lbs 5ozs and went down to 5lbs 1oz so she is doing great! How are you feeling?
> 
> Any news from Gina anyone (AKA Snagglepat)?
> 
> Your little girl is absolutely lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Re Gina - she had a baby boy a while back. I'll let her know you've been asking after her :)Click to expand...

I've been FB stalking Gina! Her baby boy is a cutie-pie! Looks alot like Ember!

Tegans Mama... i was just thinking about you the other day! Haven't seen you around lately... how is beautiful Miss Tegan doing?? :flower:


----------



## NovemberRayne

I got caught by the witch on day 2 after AF was due. I wasn't very hopeful it had been successful so wasn't toooo upset (just moped a bit) spoke to our donor who was lovely told me not to give up and that we'd keep trying until we got a BFP however long it took which was comforting to say the least. So this cycle we're going to up the donations and try preseed and possibly softcups just to try and aid things 

I really never realised how emotional this would all be, I had another little cry to my girlfriend because I really felt like I was letting her down, inconveniencing our donor and a whole other bunch of crazy stuff I'm so thankful she's a calming influence I'd be like a crazy woman

Best of luck to all those in their 2WW


----------



## tenleys306

NovemberRayne said:


> I got caught by the witch on day 2 after AF was due. I wasn't very hopeful it had been successful so wasn't toooo upset (just moped a bit) spoke to our donor who was lovely told me not to give up and that we'd keep trying until we got a BFP however long it took which was comforting to say the least. So this cycle we're going to up the donations and try preseed and possibly softcups just to try and aid things
> 
> I really never realised how emotional this would all be, I had another little cry to my girlfriend because I really felt like I was letting her down, inconveniencing our donor and a whole other bunch of crazy stuff I'm so thankful she's a calming influence I'd be like a crazy woman
> 
> Best of luck to all those in their 2WW

* Hi my name is molly my wife and I have been trying for three months using a donor i so know where your coming from with being stressed and the emotional roller coaster that you must be on I just wanted to wish you the best and most luck in the world I know doing the at home insemination is hard my dr just put me on clomid and i have been taking it for the three months hoping that it will help us. i would love to follow you on here at a friend and talk if you would like to talk i would love to share anything i can to help while we are doing this for the same reason. Thanks hope to hear from you soon BABY DUST..


----------



## OHaiMommy

Confusing cycle for me... I usually get AF like clockwork on day 27 or 28. Today is day 30 and still no AF and I have high temps, BUT tested twice with BFN! :( Bought a different brand of tests and will test again Monday.


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHaiMommy said:


> Confusing cycle for me... I usually get AF like clockwork on day 27 or 28. Today is day 30 and still no AF and I have high temps, BUT tested twice with BFN! :( Bought a different brand of tests and will test again Monday.

Fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Not sure if I posted here before, but I'm another one doing at-home inseminations with a private sperm donor. 
I'm in a straight relationship, but he doesn't produce sperm as a side effect from childhood cancer. 
About to enter our third cycle with him, and hoping for the best. 
Is anyone familiar with knowndonor.com?


----------



## RubyRainbows

No, but i'm going to go check it out right now... thanks! Is that the site you use? Do you like it?


----------



## KahluaCupcake

It's a single sperm donor. He is very successful, with a great reputation and track record. His contracts seem to be an "industry standard," as found by a quick google search. 
We found each other through FreeSpermDonors, a Yahoo group.


----------



## dodgegirl

hi Molly good luck to you !! welcome to the thread :) 
I will be trying at home insem starting in June. There are lots of great info on here & great people !! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

KahluaCupcake said:


> It's a single sperm donor. He is very successful, with a great reputation and track record. His contracts seem to be an "industry standard," as found by a quick google search.
> We found each other through FreeSpermDonors, a Yahoo group.

good luck cupcake ! keep us posted ! 
:thumbup::baby:


----------



## SeaShells

Hi All...
I am 38 this yr and have 2 children, after our last was born(11 yrs ago) my hubby had a vastectomy which we both now deaply regret. It all happened so quickly and now looking back we feel we was 'pushed' into it by Drs etc with no councelling etc...Anyway we would love to have another child,we are in a good postition in our lives. We can not afford for hubby to have it reversed and have been told that because it has been so many yrs that a reversal is unlikely to be succesfull. So after many many months of discusions we have decided to use a sperm donor. A good friend of ours offered his help, we used him twice but he wasnt reliable(he lives an hour from us) and we felt it just didnt feel 'right' with him. We are in our 1st month of using a new donor, he is a lovely caring person and we both agree it just feels 'right' with him. 
I am using Clearblue opk,the 1 with smiley face and i am a member of mymonthlys, going by the website (which have been recording my periods for about a yr) i should have ovulated on 26th Feb but got my smiley face on 25th Feb i then got my period on 14th March so going by these dates i should have roughly Ov on 1st April, i have been testing since 29th March and still havnt had a lovely smiley face...Do you think i have missed Ov this month or should i carry on testing?????

Sorry this post is so long but thank you for reading....
:dust: To you All.
love Seashell xx


----------



## OHaiMommy

OHaiMommy said:


> Confusing cycle for me... I usually get AF like clockwork on day 27 or 28. Today is day 30 and still no AF and I have high temps, BUT tested twice with BFN! :( Bought a different brand of tests and will test again Monday.

Baaaah! Still BFN and still no AF.

I still think I'm preggo, but these BFNs are really discouraging. I won't be able to be happy about it until I actually get confirmation from a test.


----------



## R0xaNN3

Still no AF for me, 5 days late. I haven't tested yet, think I will wait till I'm a week late if I get there! Fingers crossed!

Ohaimommy...how about a blood test?


----------



## OHaiMommy

Yeah, I'll have to go to dr. for a blood test if I still get no AF and BFN.

DH wants me to wait and test again on Thursday, so maybe blood then if BFN!


----------



## topazicatzbet

R0xaNN3 said:


> Still no AF for me, 5 days late. I haven't tested yet, think I will wait till I'm a week late if I get there! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Ohaimommy...how about a blood test?

cant believe you havent tested yet, what will power. i got both my bfp at 10dpo well before af was due


----------



## R0xaNN3

I have irregular periods, so didn't want to see that disappointing BFN! My last two cycles have been 32 days, but before that 32-35 day cycles.

I have no symptoms at all, so not feeling hopeful!:shrug:


----------



## SeaShells

Any advice would be very gratefull.....


----------



## R0xaNN3

Perhaps you are ovulating late, are you checking cp and cervical mucus?


----------



## SeaShells

cervical mucas is normal at mo:growlmad:...... should i carry on with clearblue testing????


----------



## R0xaNN3

Yes I would carry on testing. I never got a positive OPK so went by my cervical mucus on this cycle. I always know when im around Ovulation as my cervix is very open and have clear stretchy mucus.


----------



## SeaShells

Thank you for your advice....Im due to test about 4pm today so fingers crossed, donor is ready and waiting so just need a smiley face.
How long would you say to keep testing????


----------



## R0xaNN3

When is af next due? How reliable is your donor? perhaps if you dont get a smiley face do the insemination anyway, better than no insemination at all.


----------



## LunaBean

I would carry on testing too!!

Sooo..Ive found my new donor already! :happydance: Me and my friend went to meet him last night and he's really lovely, and he just emailed saying he'd love to help me out and thinks Id make a great mummy, so we're doing the first insemination on the 17th and the 2nd on the 19th, and I SHUD ov aroud the 20th!!! I'm so excited to be back in the game! AF came yesterday, so starting soy CD3-7 from tomro, then EPO from around CD10!!!!!! :D Good luck everyone testing soon!!!!


----------



## SeaShells

Donor is very reliable, we did 1 insem last Wed, kind of test run really...He is available whenever we are !!!
My next AF is due 14th April... update on cervical mucas...its creamy white at mo..sorry for tmi...:blush:
Be glad to Ov test at 4pm, busting for a wee lol....


----------



## beatrix

Hi Seashells, I could've written your story myself! Hubby has also had a vasectomy. 

It's entirely possible that you did Ovulate but missed it with the OPK - apparently the LH surge happens over 4 hours so it could be that LH surge happened before or after you tested (happened to me last month). I find using the CB smileys alongside my CB fertility monitor works brilliantly - I get warning through the fertility monitor and can pinpoint it with the smiley. 

I'm 7-8DPO and having some convincing symptoms. This is our first cycle using a donor.


----------



## SeaShells

just did OPK and another negative...:cry:
Should i just do my insems anyway?? and when????

xx


----------



## LunaBean

Are you temping? Wat are your temps like?


----------



## beatrix

Insems can work up to 4 days before ovulation - maybe do 2 or 3 inseminations? 1 every other day should cover you for the next week ... If you haven't already Ov'd that is. Keep testing in the meantime tho. Have you considered the fertility monitors? You can pick up some great deals on EBay.


----------



## SeaShells

Im not temping lunabean,pretty new to all this...

Beatrix,HI...Nice to know some1 in same situation as us. I really think our Donor would go for every other day this week so will have a chat with hubby later and mayb we will give it go....although i have a dreaded feeling that i have missed this months :cry: I am going to look up the fertilty monitors,i have heard they are good....
Lots of :dust: to you!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Babeforever14

wishing all u girls good luck as for me still in 2ww hopefully hear some good news soon!!! i should start af next week so lets see if she will come


----------



## LunaBean

You should get 'taking charge of your fertility' book, it has everything in it you need to know!!! Also, I use OPKs instead, the cheap ovulation tests, as you can see the line getting darker the closer you are to ovulation, as sometimes you can miss your smiley face surge by just a few hours, once my OPKS didnt seem to be getting darker at all, I tested at 4pm and it was faint, and then again at 9pm and it was totally positive!!!! Worth looking into maybe?


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHai & R0xaNN -- FX'ed for you girls! Hope we are all blessed with BFPs soon!

Everyday i'm hoping & praying AF stays the hell away from OH! :af: That ugly witch is not welcome here!!

Luna -- So happy you already found a donor you like! And excited you will be back in the game soon! :happydance:


----------



## Babeforever14

how many of u r in 2ww? i am still waiting anxiously to test!!! but dont want test until my period due!! hope we all get bfp!!!! i want have xmas baby!!1


----------



## SpudsMama

12dpo and got a BFN with FMU :cry: AF is due on Friday 8th so if she's not here by Saturday I'll test again. Temps staying nice and high after a huge dip on 8dpo so hoping that might've been implantation. 

Good luck to everyone else testing soon!! xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Babeforever14 said:


> how many of u r in 2ww? i am still waiting anxiously to test!!! but dont want test until my period due!! hope we all get bfp!!!! i want have xmas baby!!1

*RubyRainbows -- Testing April 9th (if we can wait that long!!)

TTC Sept 2010 -- Testing April 5th

Babeforever14 -- Testing April 18th

beatrix -- Testing when??

R0xaNN3 -- Testing April 6th

OHaiMommy -- Testing April 7th*

Am i missing anyone in the 2WW?

Babeforever -- Is that testing date correct? I got the dates from reading thru everyone's posts in the last several pages. That seems like an awful long 2WW??

I want a Christmas baby too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Anyone having any symptoms?

Lots of baby dust girls! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Having quite a few symptoms. Some I recognise from past cycles, but others are new and keeping my hopes up!

Here are the symptoms I always get: bloating, very mildly tender breasts and nipples, twinges here and there and creamy cm.

Here are the symptoms I'm getting this month: extreme bloating (I honestly look like I'm already 6 months pregnant lol!), cramping before and after using the bathroom (already ruled out UTI), tender breasts and sore nipples (worse than usual), massively increased appetite (eating every 1.5 hours), mild nausea (if I go more than 2 hours without food), hot flashes first thing in morning and last thing at night, increased temps and my uterus area feels very hard and bloated, even more so after I've eaten. I know it can't possibly be my uterus this early on but it's definitely different.

Had two negative tests at 9 and 12 dpo already but with internet cheapies. Might have to get out the CB digis or the FRER's when I get paid! :haha:

xx

Sorry for the mahoosive post! :blush:


----------



## LunaBean

Those symptoms are looking good! I always get massivly hungry when Im in the 2ww, thats usually how I know, when I'm about to eat my 2nd tub of pringles :rofl:


----------



## Babeforever14

well the reason my 2ww long im waiting couple days of missed period.. i dont want test before or on the day.. i am due for pms on 14th :) also i have been experiencing nauseous few days ago i was cramping <<< to early for pms cramps so i hope thats good sign.. also put on my favorite tight jeans n felt nauseous worst than i already am :) i 2 nights ago i wiped and saw some gooey clear cm so i never experience this i also hope this is a good sign.. my period due next thursday!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Im sooo impatient! Hurry up 17th!!!!!


----------



## SeaShells

Hi
Hope everyone is well....
I really think i have my OV this month :shrug: so i think i ll start afresh next month using clearblue fertility monitor :) Any advice on the best way of using this for the 1st time would be greatful lol.....

:dust: To us all and good luck for those in 2ww.. Really wish you all :bfp:

xx


----------



## LunaBean

There's a thread on here somewhere about using it, I never have!


----------



## OHaiMommy

RubyRainbows said:


> *OHaiMommy -- Testing April 7th*

Didn't make it that far. :witch: got me today. She is so cruel, showing up five days late!!! :growlmad:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

OHaiMommy said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> *OHaiMommy -- Testing April 7th*
> 
> Didn't make it that far. :witch: got me today. She is so cruel, showing up five days late!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That really is cruel!!!!!!!! :growlmad: Mean old witch!

:hugs: So sorry!


----------



## SpudsMama

13dpo today and this is usually when my temp starts to drop ready for AF, but instead it's risen again! Usually my post-ov temps are between 97.3 and 97.5 but this cycle they have risen right up to 97.9 and now 98.2 :happydance:

No signs of AF turning up either and she's only a couple of days away now...

How's everyone else getting along in the stupid 2ww? 

Baby Dust! :hugs: xx


----------



## R0xaNN3

Just got my positive ladies...woohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::hugs::baby:

Hopefully I'll be following you in a couple of days :thumbup: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

R0xaNN3 said:


> Just got my positive ladies...woohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!!


----------



## Babeforever14

congratulations!!! i hope rest of us girls are next!! :)


----------



## mechanica

I'm in my 2ww and will be testing at around April 19th! Add me to the list, please!


----------



## Babeforever14

i currently wiped and got yellow jello like is that a sign of pregnancy? this is my first ttc.. so i dont really know what to look for


----------



## RubyRainbows

RubyRainbows -- Testing April 9th (if we can wait that long!!)

TTC Sept 2010 -- Testing April 5th

Babeforever14 -- Testing April 18th

beatrix -- Testing when??

R0xaNN3 -- Testing April 6th :bfp: :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

OHaiMommy -- Testing April 7th :witch: :hugs:

mechanica -- Testing April 19th

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

R0xaNN3 said:


> Just got my positive ladies...woohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome news! Congrats again!

If you get a chance -- Post your info here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories-4.html

It's always so helpful & inspiring to hear tips on what works! :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Roxann!


----------



## beatrix

Don't believe it! First month ttc with donor and I've just got my two pink lines! Baby dust to all!


----------



## SeaShells

AWWww congrats beatrix!!!! happy 9months!!!

Congrats to all other BFPs...

xx


----------



## SeaShells

Beatrix was this your 1st month of using CBFM??
Hope u dnt mind me asking its just that it seems that a high majority of ladies are getting their BFPs within a couple of cycles using CBFM....
Congrats again...:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

beatrix said:


> Don't believe it! First month ttc with donor and I've just got my two pink lines! Baby dust to all!

congrats


----------



## beatrix

Yep, first month of insems using the cbfm, although I used it for the month before we had the insem to programme the cbfm, even so, first month and second month were both very similar in terms of fertile peak and cycle length. For the record, we also used instead cups and conceive +, I'm also on Metformin for PCOS, baby aspirin and progesterone cream (short luteal phase).

Good luck ladies!


----------



## RubyRainbows

RubyRainbows -- Testing April 9th 

TTC Sept 2010 -- Testing April 5th

Babeforever14 -- Testing April 18th

beatrix -- :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:

R0xaNN3 -- :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

OHaiMommy -- :witch: :hugs:

mechanica -- Testing April 22nd

--------------------------------------------------

beatrix! Awesome news! :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## LunaBean

This is a lucky thread these days, hope its my turn soooonn! For a forever baby, not just a BFP, I'm SICK of seeing those!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

We're starting cycle three of insems on monday, this time armed with conceive plus..... Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mechanica

I had to inseminate again because i messed up my cycle a bit so i'll be testing on the 22nd April instead. I did ICI this month, rather than syringe style.

Good luck to all those who are waiting!!

x


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi again, hope everyone's coping well with the 2ww! :hugs:

15dpo today and AF is due. No sign of her whatsoever. No cramping, no nausea and my tender boobs are still here. Usually they disappear on the morning the witch shows up. No drop in temps either, just stayed up at 97.9.

Tested this morning with a very old IC, the last of my collection :haha: Thought I saw a line at first, a VERY faint one. Then realised I might be looking at a small indentation on the surface of the test. Makes sense because the line I could supposedly see had little to no colour and wasn't as thick as the control line. It was a blue dye test too and I've since read that they're crap? :shrug: I'm getting paid on Wednesday so if she's not here by then I'm splurging on some digis! :happydance: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck TTC Sept 2010! We are testing this weekend if the ugly :witch: doesn't show! Hope she stays away from both of us!

:af: :af: :af:


----------



## EpdTTC

Ooooh good luck girls!


----------



## Babeforever14

I need help ladies.. today i experience pink when i wiped but its 6 days early if its af i never been early can this be implanting???? please help i never experience this.. my first month ttc


----------



## RubyRainbows

Babeforever14 said:


> I need help ladies.. today i experience pink when i wiped but its 6 days early if its af i never been early can this be implanting???? please help i never experience this.. my first month ttc

Could def be implantation... good luck, hope this is your month! Have you been reading posts on the TTC threads too....... lots of info on implantation & early pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Babeforever14

thanks ruby rainbows i will def look into it and compare :) fingers crossed for everyone ttc december baby!!1


----------



## SpudsMama

Well it's looking like the witch got me a day late. Temp dropped from 97.9 to 97.6. Still above cover line but my temp hasn't been this low since I had a dip at 8dpo. When I checked my cm there was a streak of bright red blood. Urgh.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think OH & i are out too. Tested for the 1st time today & got a definite BFN. So disappointing! AF usually arrives between CD 27 - 34 & today is CD34 with no signs of AF. I was really expecting the test to be positive! :growlmad:


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry Ruby but you're not out until the witch shows her face! You're not out yet! :hugs: xx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Fx for you Ruby, hope you end up with good news!!

Got a new batch of OPKs and concieve plus to try with this cycle - hoping so badly for a BFP as we cant try again until June :(


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm in my second cycle using clomid, and third cycle using donor sperm. I should be ovulating in the next few days!
I have a question though...
Is Conceive Plus really better than Pre'Seed? I started using preseed last month, along with Instead cups, and I'm not sure if it made a difference. I suppose only time and testing will tell!
But before this thread, I've never heard of Conceive Plus. We use the pre'seed before insemination and to lube the speculum when it's used. 
I'd love to hear what the difference is!


----------



## NovemberRayne

To all those who use preseed/concieve plus - how do you use it when inseminating? Do you insert some first or mix it with the donation? I'm confused lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used pre seed for both my pregnancies and i would put in about 3ml first and then the sperm and i used instead cups to hold it all in.


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Well it's looking like the witch got me a day late. Temp dropped from 97.9 to 97.6. Still above cover line but my temp hasn't been this low since I had a dip at 8dpo. When I checked my cm there was a streak of bright red blood. Urgh.

:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

I usually use eggwhites, but just ordered concieve plus, hope it works!


----------



## lesbianlove

ew i used egg whites once and it felt horrible lol but this is me fell pregnant on 3rd cycle with donor sperm only using his sperm and a syringe x


----------



## EpdTTC

I used Preseed on the cycle I got my BFP. Used it to lube the speculum and the softcup. We may have put a little bit up inside of me first too but I don't remember if we did that on that cycle or not! Any news Ruby? Been thinking of you!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ohhhhhh man, I forgot my OPK at home today, had a nagging thought that I had forgotten something until I needed to use the lil girls room - cycle usually runs like clockwork but still go by my OPKs, ovulation is due 2moro but as it's now 11pm I bet I've missed my definitive surge - had a donation last night (Monday) and another booked for 2moro...... I should be okay if I did actually have a surge and missed it right?


----------



## dodgegirl

EpdTTC said:


> I used Preseed on the cycle I got my BFP. Used it to lube the speculum and the softcup. We may have put a little bit up inside of me first too but I don't remember if we did that on that cycle or not! Any news Ruby? Been thinking of you!


I'm hearing so much about BFP from using the Preseed...I might have to try it on my first cycle ! I also plan on using the softcup, already practiced using it. I just checked out the Conceive Plus website, looks good online but i don't know, it's not sold anywhere in the US? That makes me wonder ? Anyone have any experience with that ?

But I didn't think of using a *speculum* with the syringe ?? Do you really need a speculum if you're doing an at home insem? I'm new at this so any advice would be great !!


----------



## R0xaNN3

dodgegirl- I also used preseed with the cycle I got my BFP!


----------



## mechanica

KahluaCupcake said:


> I'm in my second cycle using clomid, and third cycle using donor sperm. I should be ovulating in the next few days!
> I have a question though...
> Is Conceive Plus really better than Pre'Seed? I started using preseed last month, along with Instead cups, and I'm not sure if it made a difference. I suppose only time and testing will tell!
> But before this thread, I've never heard of Conceive Plus. We use the pre'seed before insemination and to lube the speculum when it's used.
> I'd love to hear what the difference is!

Hey, i'm using clomid and donor sperm too! This is my second month on the clomid (i didnt inseminate on the first month - timings were off) and i'm in my 2ww!


About preseed, i've spoken to my GP about this and it actually just dilutes the sperm. It's great if you're having actual intercourse and are 'dry' but for us, where intercourse isn't happening, it just isn't really necessary. For lubing speculums and soft cups, fair enough, but inserting it along with the sperm is just diluting the sperm. I'm not saying you won't get pregnant while using it (obviously, LOADS of people get pregnant on it) but that may have happened even without the preseed. I really don't think it is necessary - your own cervical mucous should be enough to help the sperm swim up there.

I'm in my 2ww now. I did ICI with a speculum and had 'lots of lovely cervical mucous' apparently, so fingers crossed. I don't feel very pregnant though, so i'm not very hopeful!

Good luck to everyone else waiting and congrats to those who got their BFP!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies I haven't been on inawhile, as we were deciding on donor and not sure when we were going to start home insemination.....well we found one that ships and I got my first donation today....problem was I usually get a +OPK 11 days after i stop bleeding(which would have been today) and i didnt get one...not yet anyway...i inseminated anyway, hoping i'll O in the next couple of days...i've heard the swimmers can stay alive up to 5 days now....not sure how accurate that is....anyway, i think everything worked out ok...i did the insemination myself just using a 10ML syringe and hopefully i was in there high enough...anyway, kinda nervous because our donor is having the health dept take him to court for being a "sperm bank" and he has to clear that up before he donates again :( so fingers crossed it works the first time.....
will catch up and post personals later......
have a blessed day:) :) :) :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies I haven't been on inawhile, as we were deciding on donor and not sure when we were going to start home insemination.....well we found one that ships and I got my first donation today....problem was I usually get a +OPK 11 days after i stop bleeding(which would have been today) and i didnt get one...not yet anyway...i inseminated anyway, hoping i'll O in the next couple of days...i've heard the swimmers can stay alive up to 5 days now....not sure how accurate that is....anyway, i think everything worked out ok...i did the insemination myself just using a 10ML syringe and hopefully i was in there high enough...anyway, kinda nervous because our donor is having the health dept take him to court for being a "sperm bank" and he has to clear that up before he donates again :( so fingers crossed it works the first time.....
> will catch up and post personals later......
> have a blessed day:) :) :) :)

Hi :wave: Was wondering where you've been! Congrats on your 1st donation! :happydance: Just out of curiosity, is this the donor we were both talking with? (The one who seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth for a while??)

Just read your signature & see you have a newborn foster baby living with you?! That's awesome!


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH & i are in limbo right now! Still getting BFNs when we test! Yet OH's period is late. Her cycles are usually 27 - 34 days... and today is CD 38. I'm really, really hoping that it's some fluke & for some reason the HPTs just aren't working for her. I'm on pins & needles hoping the :witch: doesn't show up! Please send us some baby dust!!!! Fingers crossed AF stays away... and we get our BFP this month!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ruby, thanks for the warm welcome ;) yes maam, it is the same donor...he was having personal issues with his family and stopped donating for a couple of weeks but then started back again...hoping for success as i don't know if he will be donating again and i hate to start over!

yes maam, monday we got a 3 day old,he is the half brother of our one yr old that we are in process of adopting...he is so cute and sweet...not sure yet if he will be adoptable as there is extended family interested as well. We will enjoy him as long as he's here. :winkwink:

my fingers are crossed that AF stays away from you guys!!! hang in there, sometimes that BFP takes awhile to show up:) baby dust to you!


----------



## LunaBean

Well I'm out this month girls, had a positive opk today on CD12, 5 days early, and not meeting any donors until Sunday, and none of them can meet me tonight as it's too short notice :cry: 

Good luck Ruby!


----------



## faithbabies

sorry to hear that Luna.....fingers crossed for next month!! :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Awww Luna :hugs: That's so disappointing! Hope next month goes smoother for you!


----------



## dodgegirl

aww sorry Luna :( :flower:


----------



## ebelle

Hello all,

This is my first month TTC. My partner and I have been together 3 years and we started talking about having kids about 2 years ago as I really love kids. It took us a while to figure out if we should use known donor or anonymous from a bank. Given that we live in Singapore where you can't get sperm from the sperm bank unless you are married, getting a known donor was the easiest and cheapest way. We were lucky that we found a friend who could donate and he has been very kind in doing everything he can to assist.

Due to some fibroids that caused heavy menstrual bleeding, I had a surgery 1 year ago to get them removed. Doc said I could start trying 6 months after surgery, but it turned out that I stopped getting my period altogether and he had to give me Provera to kick start it. It happened twice, so doc started me on Provera and Clomid last month.

My cycle started on March 20th and got a strong opk + on cd13 at 4 pm and normal opk + on cd14 at 2:30pm. Did DIY home insemination with our donor on cd14 at 3 pm and cd15 at 9 pm (earliest he could get to our place) 

You can see my chart here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496d7

I'm cd 27, dpo 12 today. I know for a lot of people its too early to tell if they are pregnant but all the :BFN: are driving me crazy and I'm worried that if we have to try too many cycles, my donor will give up.

HELP!


----------



## faithbabies

:flower: welcome ebelle!!! i know some people didn't get + HPT until 14dp insemination so hang in there! it's frustrating to see the bfn's but sometimes they don't pick up the amt of hcg so it may take longer....fingers crossed this is your month!!!! sounds like your timing was perfect and you are so lucky to have fresh sperm! :) good luck!:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning Ladies,

I didn't think to join until today. i have been reading your posts for a couple of months now, as my wife and I try to conceive.

We had 2 tries at the clinic after trying at home 5 times. We are back to trying at home for financial reasons. As you can see, we are definitely doing something very wrong. Need help!

We are doing at home, have a known donor and have anonymous donor. I see the use of Pre'seed, spectulums, syringes, monitors etc. We haven't had a very high tech monitor, just the sticks, and we use a small syringe because samples are so small, but I think we need to be directed differently now. The instead cups work well? Should we use a 10ml syringe, and what about collection of the sperm?

ANY help is appreciated!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

AF arrived today. CD 39 or 40. What a cruel joke. :cry:


----------



## ebelle

*hugs* so sorry Rubyrrainbow, try again next month?


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> AF arrived today. CD 39 or 40. What a cruel joke. :cry:

aww I'm sorry hon. :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

RubyRainbows said:


> AF arrived today. CD 39 or 40. What a cruel joke. :cry:

I'm sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry ruby, 
luna sorry about the bad timing so frustrating when that happens.


thought id share a pic of my little man with you all. hope you dont mind. 
keep at it girls and you ll get here too.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0680.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry Ruby!!

Aww topazi..he's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ebelle

Wow Topazi, thank you for sharing.


----------



## faithbabies

topaz...adorable pic! congrats :)

ruby...i'm sorry honey...hang in there and stay positive, it WILL happen!!:hugs:


----------



## Babeforever14

hiii girls i havent tested yet.. but i was late for pms this morning i experience some brown discharge i never had is this a good sign? BABY HOPES!!


----------



## LunaBean

could be implantation bleeding, when r u testing?


----------



## RubyRainbows

topaz -- awesome pic! Gorgeous! He looks alot like callum!


----------



## Nimyra

Just throwing this out there, because there are a good number of lesbian and bi women on this thread who are in the US (and even in the Midwest!).

I've decided that I'm going to the Michigan Womyn's Music Festival this summer (August 2-7) www.michfest.com If anyone else is interested in going, please PM me and we can make plans to meet up or even camp together. I'll be bringing my daughter who will be 1 year old then. Food and free childcare is included in the package and they try to be very family friendly.

Let me know if anyone else is interested. I'm considering putting together an "at-home insemination with donor sperm" workshop, but haven't committed to the idea yet.


----------



## LunaBean

Aww Id love to gooo :(


----------



## dodgegirl

Nimyra said:


> Just throwing this out there, because there are a good number of lesbian and bi women on this thread who are in the US (and even in the Midwest!).
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to the Michigan Womyn's Music Festival this summer (August 2-7) www.michfest.com If anyone else is interested in going, please PM me and we can make plans to meet up or even camp together. I'll be bringing my daughter who will be 1 year old then. Food and free childcare is included in the package and they try to be very family friendly.
> 
> Let me know if anyone else is interested. I'm considering putting together an "at-home insemination with donor sperm" workshop, but haven't committed to the idea yet.

What a great idea trying to get people together! Michigan is a little too far for me though.

So what are you thinking this workshop would entail?


----------



## Babeforever14

hey girls.. seem im out this month.. my period started 2 days late :( will try again in JUNE!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Babeforever14 said:


> hey girls.. seem im out this month.. my period started 2 days late :( will try again in JUNE!!

:hugs: Awww! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## mechanica

I may have good news. I took a test today (I'm not due until Thursday) and a line didn't show up straight away so I through the test away. 30 minutes later I got it out of the bin and there's 2 lines!!! What do you think are the chances of it being an evap line? I have never had any experience of these. I'm trying not to get my hopes up an will test again tomorrow. I'll post a pic later, I'm on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Bumpermom

Hi :) i'm new here. My partner and I concieved using donor sperm from a generous ex room mate. It was my girlfriend that inserted the sperm :) so we say she got me pregnant. I'm glad to see there are other same sex couples on this forum!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NovemberRayne

RubyRainbows said:


> Babeforever14 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls.. seem im out this month.. my period started 2 days late :( will try again in JUNE!!
> 
> :hugs: Awww! Sorry to hear that!Click to expand...

Good lick to both of you for the next cycle you try :)

I really wanted to poas last night (even though there would be no point), so to resist I got my GF to test instead, all we know of her cycle is that Shes a week or so behind me, and as she was cramping quite badly I frogmarched her into the bathroom with an OPK it was pretty faint so we tried again this morning with FMU. Her lines were so dark I was envious lol 

We're finding it fun trying to work out our cycles together kinda makes the 2ww less stressful :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mechanica -- Fingers crossed!!!! Let us know!


----------



## mechanica

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216406_10150562160360634_816630633_18363071_5828853_n.jpg

Sorry its so big. I have no idea what i am doing. Do you think it could be an evap line? I am 11dpo.


----------



## topazicatzbet

it looks pink to me. id test again tom with fmu and i bet you ll be celebrating


----------



## mechanica

Is an evap line not pink? (Sorry, i'm obsessing and have no one else to share this with!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

evaps tend to be grey so if its pink its a good sign. 
bet your knocked up. lol


----------



## mechanica

Oh, god i hope you're right, topaz!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

any symptoms


----------



## cranberry

it looks positive to me! congrats!



mechanica said:


> Oh, god i hope you're right, topaz!!!


----------



## mechanica

topazicatzbet said:


> any symptoms

Nothing at all. I didn't even know i was pregnant with my daughter until 6/7 weeks though when started throwing up. I'll test again in the morning. FX!


----------



## Nimyra

good luck mechanica! I think it looks promising!


----------



## dodgegirl

so from what I've read online so far that inseminating at home *doesn't* make the chances of multiple births to be higher ? Is that correct? 

Of course I'm paranoid because I just got done watching one of those baby shows and a same sex couple had triplets then twins the next round, but they used IVF......I don't think I could handle more than 2 at at a time !! LOL


----------



## Nimyra

dodgegirl, that's correct. Only using clomid/soy or IVF with multiple embryo transfer increases the likelihood of multiples.


----------



## dodgegirl

Nimyra said:


> dodgegirl, that's correct. Only using clomid/soy or IVF with multiple embryo transfer increases the likelihood of multiples.

phew ! I'm so glad !! thanks !


----------



## mechanica

I took two more tests today. 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215389_10150563889065634_816630633_18380796_2710757_n.jpg

I'm so nervous!!!!! Thank you all for your ongoing support!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats knew it was gonna be a bfp


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Congrats mechanica! That is so awesome......I'm so happy for you! :D

I did my last inseminations last week, Monday and Tuesday; pretty sure I O'd Tuesday. Entering the second half of my TWW and doing my best to NOT symptom spot. 
I hope to join you soon mechanica! ;)


----------



## Dollface

Popping in to offer lots of baby dust! I know this road, as I did the at home insem too. Good luck ladies!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Mechanica! And Cranberry-it looks like congrats are in order for you too!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

SO my dr. says to insem every other day during OV. I would think that every day would be better odds? He is available to do it that often, so why not right? Thoughts, suggestions? Our first time will be in a few weeks, so I'm super nervous but want to do everything right to give it the best chance possible !! :spermy:

I've read on here that people insem 2-3 days before OV, day before, and day of. Should I do day after to make sure ?


----------



## dodgegirl

KahluaCupcake said:


> Congrats mechanica! That is so awesome......I'm so happy for you! :D
> 
> I did my last inseminations last week, Monday and Tuesday; pretty sure I O'd Tuesday. Entering the second half of my TWW and doing my best to NOT symptom spot.
> I hope to join you soon mechanica! ;)

good luck cupcake !! :baby:


----------



## babymakestwo

Congrats Mechanica!

Not been around much lately, I have been reading but not commenting on anything. 

I've been waiting to get a date for an ankle operation, finally happened today so I will be TTC from Aug/Sept this year!!! :happydance:

I'll try to be a bit more... commenty from now on ladies!


----------



## Nimyra

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I didn't think to join until today. i have been reading your posts for a couple of months now, as my wife and I try to conceive.
> 
> We had 2 tries at the clinic after trying at home 5 times. We are back to trying at home for financial reasons. As you can see, we are definitely doing something very wrong. Need help!
> 
> We are doing at home, have a known donor and have anonymous donor. I see the use of Pre'seed, spectulums, syringes, monitors etc. We haven't had a very high tech monitor, just the sticks, and we use a small syringe because samples are so small, but I think we need to be directed differently now.  The instead cups work well? Should we use a 10ml syringe, and what about collection of the sperm?
> 
> ANY help is appreciated!!!

Hello! Sorry we all missed your post. Welcome to the thread and good luck. a small syringe is fine, but you want to make sure the sperm makes contact with your cervix. Two ways to do this:
1) add a short catheter (tube) to the end of the syringe and use a speculum to make sure the sperm is getting where it needs to go.
2) skip the catheter and just put the sperm into an instead cup and carefully insert it, making sure that the sperm makes contact with your cervix.

It may be worth adding another method of tracking ovulation to make sure you have your timing right. I recommend tracking your basal body temperature. 

Also, if your cervical mucus is too thick, grapefruit juice or guafesin can help. If you don't have enough cervical mucus, adding preseed or egg whites may help. Just 1-3 ml is plenty!

good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

Erin, I can't find anything by cranberry about possible good news -- can you link something?


----------



## EpdTTC

Her signature says 4-17-11 BFP and that she has a beta scheduled for 4-21-11. ???


----------



## SpudsMama

Hello ladies, I've been talking to Mechanica and she's over the moon! :cloud9:

I'm on my first day of EWCM today with donations lined up for Friday and Monday. I was just wondering if pre-seed still helps and does it's job ok if my own EWCM is thick? Last month I inserted a tiny drop of pre-seed inside me to make it easier to get the cup in later, poured the semen into the cup, mixed a little more pre-seed in with it, then inserted the cup. Is that ok? After Nimyra's post I'll be getting some grapefruit juice as an added extra! 

xx


----------



## cranberry

thanks epd and congrats on your new baby! 

i gave up iui and home insem and tried my 1 shot at ivf. it's been quite nerve wracking and it's still early. i have my beta tomorrow.

this thread was the first one i encountered on this board and i spent a few days just reading and learning from you ladies. you have all been a great source of comfort and support for me so i think i'll always come back and check on you all.

:dust: to everyone still TTC



EpdTTC said:


> Congrats Mechanica! And Cranberry-it looks like congrats are in order for you too!!!


----------



## cranberry

hey nimyra, i made a post because i was in disbelief of the lines 

i do my beta tomorrow 

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/590735-am-imagining-line.html




Nimyra said:


> Erin, I can't find anything by cranberry about possible good news -- can you link something?


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello girlies :)

Sorry I haven't been around much lately - moving home and jobs and all sorts of stressful things have been taking over...but we're hopefully looking at starting to TTC come the end of the summer...so I'm just doing some analysing of my cycles and can't really see much of a pattern.

My last 6 cycles were of lengths: 32, 40, 36, 35, 35 and 33.
I had EWCM on days: 17-19, 20-23, 19-22, 19-24, 20-24, and 17-23.
Which means my luteal phases have been: 13, 17, 14, 11, 11 and 11.

Not really very helpful when it comes to planning when to insem :( I've got some vitamin B complex - but was wondering if theres any other holistic type things I could try out to sort my cycles out...?


----------



## mechanica

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I didn't think to join until today. i have been reading your posts for a couple of months now, as my wife and I try to conceive.
> 
> We had 2 tries at the clinic after trying at home 5 times. We are back to trying at home for financial reasons. As you can see, we are definitely doing something very wrong. Need help!
> 
> We are doing at home, have a known donor and have anonymous donor. I see the use of Pre'seed, spectulums, syringes, monitors etc. We haven't had a very high tech monitor, just the sticks, and we use a small syringe because samples are so small, but I think we need to be directed differently now. The instead cups work well? Should we use a 10ml syringe, and what about collection of the sperm?
> 
> ANY help is appreciated!!!

Hello, i used instead cups a couple of times (i didn't get pregnant during those months) and i always used a 10ml syringe (even though the sampes were only a couple of mm, the 10ml syringe is longer so gets closer to the cervix). Also, when i inseminated, i left the syringe in for 30 minutes to sort of 'plug' the hole so the semen didn't seep out. I don't know if that helped or not!

Other than that, just normal generic information. Relax, bum on pillows. Draw the sperm up very slowly, insert and press the plunger slowly too. Stay there for about 30 minutes. Sometimes this is when i would insert an instead cup (so the sperm wouldn't 'fall out') and then i would go to bed (i always inseminated at night).

I only ever used the cheap ovulation sticks from ebay, nothing fancy and that was sufficient for me. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## mechanica

day_dreamer said:


> Hello girlies :)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately - moving home and jobs and all sorts of stressful things have been taking over...but we're hopefully looking at starting to TTC come the end of the summer...so I'm just doing some analysing of my cycles and can't really see much of a pattern.
> 
> My last 6 cycles were of lengths: 32, 40, 36, 35, 35 and 33.
> I had EWCM on days: 17-19, 20-23, 19-22, 19-24, 20-24, and 17-23.
> Which means my luteal phases have been: 13, 17, 14, 11, 11 and 11.
> 
> Not really very helpful when it comes to planning when to insem :( I've got some vitamin B complex - but was wondering if theres any other holistic type things I could try out to sort my cycles out...?

Hello, 

I don't know much about holistic remedies, but i just did a bit of googling and found this. I don't know much about the source though.

https://bastyrcenter.org/content/view/620/

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on the bfps girls!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats all around! Please add to the success stories thread (see siggy below) when you get a chance! Follow the format suggested on the first page.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm not sure if I'm out this month at 9dpo :( my cycles are usually 30 days and AF shows like clockwork but I've just wiped and saw a bleed - no idea why, I'm so confused AF is never this early


----------



## mechanica

Is it a lot of blood? Could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## NovemberRayne

I don't know how much is too much to be spotting it was easily gone with one wipe I guess by later today I'll know if it's AF :(


----------



## SpudsMama

First donation for this month went smoothly... it took an hour from ejac to insem but he used this special pack to keep the sperm cool on the way here because of the recent hot weather. Using Instead SoftCups again. Didn't bother with pre-seed this time seeing as I've got lots of my own EWCM, more than I have the last couple of months anyway. Another donation is lined up for Monday if we're lucky, not sure if we're going to be able to manage it just yet. 

A weird question for any SoftCup users out there... did anyone have to pee all the time when wearing one? I haven't drank a lot today and it's only started since I put it in about two hours ago. Very strange! 

xx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ah, it was definitely AF, can't believe it was early either I'm never early :(


----------



## LunaBean

Aww I'm sorry :( That happened to me a few times :(


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thanks sugar, this is all so frustrating but I can't give up


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah it does get disheartening..this is my 22nd cycle and still no forever baby :(


----------



## NovemberRayne

And I really admire your strength sweets, I read your journal quietly and it gives me strength to continue until we get our forever baby :)

Well, no 2ww for us next cycle - we're on holiday in just over a week, my girlfriend is taking me someplace hot and full of beaches for my 30th birthday - gives us some time to relax, regroup and come back refreshed to try again


----------



## Babeforever14

Hi me n my partner has decided to get preg together yeah i mean both of us!! :) shes going to be trying in may!!! im sooo excited.. my donor wont be here until june.. so i will be skipping.. but im glad she consider to get preg too.. it will be amazing!!! i was wondering how to u track ur temp i never understand it do u still use ovulation strips too??


----------



## EpdTTC

TTC-I might be wrong here and someone please tell me if I am, but I would think that keeping the sperm cool would kill them. Usually when I got a sample from my donor I would keep it in my bra to keep it as close to body temperature as possible. Might be something worth researching.


----------



## dodgegirl

EpdTTC said:


> TTC-I might be wrong here and someone please tell me if I am, but I would think that keeping the sperm cool would kill them. Usually when I got a sample from my donor I would keep it in my bra to keep it as close to body temperature as possible. Might be something worth researching.

yes I agree my dr told me it has to be kept close to the skin to keep it warm not cool.....


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh my God, I was just going on what research I did for keeping sperm healthy on long journeys... e.g. when sperm banks send out samples in dry ice containers etc. Because where I live it's been really hot lately so surely putting the sperm in an even warmer location (like his pocket as he's done before) would kill them all off? I know that I've read about men wearing loose boxers to keep cool to help their fertility, and I just assumed this would be the same. 

OK, panicking now! That was our only donation for this cycle and I haven't even ovulated yet :cry: xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry TTC! The sperm from the sperm banks is frozen through a special process, cryogenically, not frozen like putting it in the freezer. So since it is already "frozen" when it arrives, it is shipped with dry ice to keep it from thawing out before you're ready to use it. Fresh sperm is different. You have to keep it close to body temperature. Keeping it cold will slow down, and eventually kill the little swimmers.

The whole thing about wearing boxers is about not keeping things too restricted and also not too hot, but still keeping them close to regular body temperature which is 98.6 degrees. I'm sorry if this info upsets you, that's not my intent, I'd just hate to not day anything and have you do this again next time. But maybe you're okay, did he actually put the sperm o ice or in a cooler or did he just carry it in something to keep it from getting too hot in the sun?
Best of luck to you hun, please keep us posted!
Erin


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Mechanica & Cranberry!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: So happy to hear your news!

We currently have no donor. Just joined yahoo groups, but so far no luck with that. The guys primarily on there are looking for NI. Not all of them... but a good percentage of the ones who live near us (within a tri-state distance!). 

I never thought it would be this hard! When we 1st decided to "have a baby" so long ago.... i just assumed we would "have a baby!" :dohh: Boy was i wrong!!!!!!!! :nope:

TTC Sept 2010 -- I have heard/read about keeping the cup of sperm between your thighs while in transit, also... to keep it at body temperature. Good luck tho -- You never know! Anything is possible! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

EpdTTC - I know you're only trying to help so no harm done :hugs:

He didn't actually freeze the sperm, he put it in a cooler type thing in a bag until he got to my house. It definitely wasn't frozen when I got my hands on it but the pot was cold. The whole reason we did it was because we'd both heard that sperm getting over heated is really bad, and with the recent weather we've been having (I just had to come home from a trip out because being in the sun was making me feel funny!) we didn't want to risk it. Especially when it would be kept close to him in his pocket too. Last month, when it was nowhere near this hot, the container was very warm to touch and it worried me then. 

xx


----------



## Dollface

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> EpdTTC - I know you're only trying to help so no harm done :hugs:
> 
> He didn't actually freeze the sperm, he put it in a cooler type thing in a bag until he got to my house. It definitely wasn't frozen when I got my hands on it but the pot was cold. The whole reason we did it was because we'd both heard that sperm getting over heated is really bad, and with the recent weather we've been having (I just had to come home from a trip out because being in the sun was making me feel funny!) we didn't want to risk it. Especially when it would be kept close to him in his pocket too. Last month, when it was nowhere near this hot, the container was very warm to touch and it worried me then.
> 
> xx

Just saw your post and was curious as to how far th travel distance was? You see, my donor is from another state, so we looked into shipping the sperm to me. I found a kit online that contains a cooler, and the ice baggies and everything you would need to transport sperm safely. Maybe that could work? Sorry to butt in, just trying to help. :hugs:


----------



## mechanica

TTCSept- I know that when sperm heat up they get damaged and die off, so i understand that you were trying to keep it cool. I have read about something to do with this (typically, i can't remember the exact facts). Something about it being cooled very fast but then brought back up to body temperature before inseminating. Did you do that?

I also know time can damage sperm, but i know someone who got pregnant with 40 minute old sperm so it can happen.

Will you inseminate again this cycle?

Ruby, i found my donor on a yahoo site. Have you joined any other sperm donor sites? Wishing you lots of luck on your search for someone new!


----------



## SpudsMama

Dollface - He lives local to me, but the fact that neither of us drive means he has to use public transport, which is about 50-60 minutes. He can't do the donation here because of his "stage fright" as we call it :haha: I think I posted about it on this thread a couple of months ago. I lost out on a whole cycle because he couldn't finish! He only feels able to do it in his own space, which is a grotty shared house, hence me not going anywhere near it for an insem! Bless him, you have to feel for the guy, he's so shy it's unreal. 

I did have sperm shipped to me on one occasion and it was surrounded in ice packs and the sample was mixed with TYB (test yolk buffer). It wasn't frozen though. I've heard a lot of success stories using that method, but I only used it that one time so I can't really comment much. Good luck with your speedy BFP!! :hugs:

Mechanica - Still excited for you!! :hugs: Sadly we likely won't be able to get another insem done this cycle because of him travelling North to visit family and me travelling South for my birthday plans :haha: By the time we both get back home ovulation should've long passed. Talk about awkward timing eh?! I don't think I gave the sperm a chance to get right back up to body temp, but in hindsight I do remember holding it in the Instead Cup between my legs for a couple of minutes whilst I had to mess about with something... 

Ruby - Good luck with finding a donor! Have you asked any people you know personally, like friends for instance? The guy I'm using now is more of a mate than a donor if that makes sense and it's working out great for us. 

xx


----------



## cranberry

thanks ruby! you've been a pillar of strength and support on this thread.

i'm sorry you are having problems with donors. i like ttcsept2010's idea. that is what i did too. of course he was 3rd on my list and i hadn't even considered him until a friend suggested it. so maybe ask around your circle of friends. there may still be a friend out there who would consider it.

good luck!


RubyRainbows said:


> Congrats Mechanica & Cranberry!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: So happy to hear your news!
> 
> We currently have no donor. Just joined yahoo groups, but so far no luck with that. The guys primarily on there are looking for NI. Not all of them... but a good percentage of the ones who live near us (within a tri-state distance!).
> 
> I never thought it would be this hard! When we 1st decided to "have a baby" so long ago.... i just assumed we would "have a baby!" :dohh: Boy was i wrong!!!!!!!! :nope:
> 
> TTC Sept 2010 -- I have heard/read about keeping the cup of sperm between your thighs while in transit, also... to keep it at body temperature. Good luck tho -- You never know! Anything is possible! :hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

cranberry said:


> thanks ruby! you've been a pillar of strength and support on this thread.
> 
> i'm sorry you are having problems with donors. i like ttcsept2010's idea. that is what i did too. of course he was 3rd on my list and i hadn't even considered him until a friend suggested it. so maybe ask around your circle of friends. there may still be a friend out there who would consider it.
> 
> good luck!

I agree, Ruby is awesome in this thread ! I love positive supportive people ! :) :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you cranberry for your kind words. It means alot. This thread has helped me so much, as well! I am so happy to have all of you guys to go thru this journey with. If it wasn't for advice i got on here, i never would have even started the process of finding a donor. And using frozen sperm certainly wasn't working! Plus, we used up all the money we had for that anyhow! I also believe i would have given up by now, if it wasn't for all the wonderful success stories i see on here! And the birth of new babies!!!!!!!! :happydance:

We just started talking w a donor from the yahoo site. Fingers crossed he doesn't get cold feet at the last minute like the last guy did. We have talked about possibly meeting a week from today! I really hope it works out!

Our last donor was from FSDW -- but that cost $40 a month -- or something like that. And most of the guys lived far away, and the closer ones weren't active on there.

I did ask a few acquaintances... two never even responded to my request... completely ignored my emails! And the 3rd guy, said he would let me know if he thinks of anyone... and i never heard from him again! :nope:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Awww dodgegirl :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> Thank you cranberry for your kind words. It means alot. This thread has helped me so much, as well! I am so happy to have all of you guys to go thru this journey with. If it wasn't for advice i got on here, i never would have even started the process of finding a donor. And using frozen sperm certainly wasn't working! Plus, we used up all the money we had for that anyhow! I also believe i would have given up by now, if it wasn't for all the wonderful success stories i see on here! And the birth of new babies!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> We just started talking w a donor from the yahoo site. Fingers crossed he doesn't get cold feet at the last minute like the last guy did. We have talked about possibly meeting a week from today! I really hope it works out!
> 
> Our last donor was from FSDW -- but that cost $40 a month -- or something like that. And most of the guys lived far away, and the closer ones weren't active on there.
> 
> I did ask a few acquaintances... two never even responded to my request... completely ignored my emails! And the 3rd guy, said he would let me know if he thinks of anyone... and i never heard from him again! :nope:

how frustrating.....hang in there ! we are here for you !! :friends:


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree... Ruby has been a constant support to everyone on this thread. I know I've not been on here very long compared to some of you but it's easily picked up :hugs:

Ok, so I'm 1dpo if I'm going by my EWCM or 2dpo if I'm going by my temps. Either way the donation was timed quite well considering I only had one instead of two and how weird this cycle has been. I've decided not to get too into the whole symptom spotting obsession this time and it helps that I've got lots of birthday plans this week to keep me distracted! :happydance:

Baby dust to everyone :thumbup: xx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies..i haven't posted while i've been in the 2ww cuz i didn't want to talk about my symptoms or lack thereof LOL...anyhoo AF isn't supposed to arrive till wed or thurs but she's already playing peekaboo...i've spotted the last couple of days and had bad cramps...sucks because our donor is off the market now and we have to get a new one...and we want shippers as my hubby doesn't feel comfy meeting up with anyone yet..
we have another one in mind for shipping this month but i'm not just in love with his features and wondering if it really matters at this point? lol

will keep yall updated:)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i honestly wouldnt worry too much about features cos you never know what baby will get.

i specifically said i wanted a drk haired donor so my kids would have dark hair like me. well callum is ginger/blond godknows where it came from. lol

also neither me or my donor are perticularly attractive but everyone says how handsome he is.


----------



## LunaBean

Donors are a pain, I'm back to having none!


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> Donors are a pain, I'm back to having none!

oh poo, that sucks hun.


----------



## Nimyra

TTCSept, just wanted to say, don't stress about the cold sperm. I've heard stories that back in the day, military wives used to freeze their partner's sperm in the freezer in ice cube trays and urban myth says it can work. Might not be my first choice of method, but its possible. Also, the travel packs cool the sperm for transport too. 

Maybe next time (if necessary) you can go get the sample and insemin in your car using an instead cup or something.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you Nimyra! :hugs:

Some donors really are a pain lol... before I started this arrangement with my friend I was constantly up and down finding suitable potentials. I'd find a perfect match then he'd either not reply or let me down just before I was due to ovulate. The only respectable one I found who fitted what I wanted retired after 5 conceptions, but to be fair to him he had warned me of that possibility when I first met up with him so I didn't mind so much. 

You'll get there Luna! :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Nimyra said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> 
> ANY help is appreciated!!!
> 
> Hello! Sorry we all missed your post. Welcome to the thread and good luck. a small syringe is fine, but you want to make sure the sperm makes contact with your cervix. Two ways to do this:
> 1) add a short catheter (tube) to the end of the syringe and use a speculum to make sure the sperm is getting where it needs to go.
> 2) skip the catheter and just put the sperm into an instead cup and carefully insert it, making sure that the sperm makes contact with your cervix.
> 
> It may be worth adding another method of tracking ovulation to make sure you have your timing right. I recommend tracking your basal body temperature.
> 
> Also, if your cervical mucus is too thick, grapefruit juice or guafesin can help. If you don't have enough cervical mucus, adding preseed or egg whites may help. Just 1-3 ml is plenty!
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I needed this input. We have been trying and trying and I am the more patient and hopeful one so I am trying to gather as much information to keep my wife's spirits up. This will help so that as 'she is getting me pregnant,' she will feel like she is doing something that will increase chances.

I got the therm over 2 weeks ago and the instead cups after reading your post so we are hopeful. We TTC again soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

mechanica said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning
> ANY help is appreciated!!!
> 
> Hello, i used instead cups a couple of times (i didn't get pregnant during those months) and i always used a 10ml syringe (even though the sampes were only a couple of mm, the 10ml syringe is longer so gets closer to the cervix). Also, when i inseminated, i left the syringe in for 30 minutes to sort of 'plug' the hole so the semen didn't seep out. I don't know if that helped or not!
> 
> Other than that, just normal generic information. Relax, bum on pillows. Draw the sperm up very slowly, insert and press the plunger slowly too. Stay there for about 30 minutes. Sometimes this is when i would insert an instead cup (so the sperm wouldn't 'fall out') and then i would go to bed (i always inseminated at night).
> 
> I only ever used the cheap ovulation sticks from ebay, nothing fancy and that was sufficient for me.
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

I will try the different time of day. When we were going to the clinic, it was always very early in the morning. We tried at home around 5pm, time can possibly make a difference that we are ready to try. We ARE going to TRY every "hint" or method possible.

Getting closer to the cervix will probably be the main thing that we try. We are also going to try the Instead cups this time around. Thanks so much for your experience/help.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Last insem for the month today. I used the instead cup. Also been taking Robitussin (recommended from doctor), we are pulling out the stops. About a 2 minutes from the donor so it was pretty quick, short of NI. We are hopeful over here that this is it!!

Will keep you posted!


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

Just wanted to let you all know that we finally got our BFP after almost 3 years of trying on Easter Sunday!! It happened on DP's third attempt!! We are so over the moon but obviously very scared too as its still VERY early days!!xx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

kezza78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that we finally got our BFP after almost 3 years of trying on Easter Sunday!! It happened on DP's third attempt!! We are so over the moon but obviously very scared too as its still VERY early days!!xx

that's SOOO awesome !! CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby: :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## LunaBean

This is a pretty lucky thread at the minute! Hurry up and be my turn!!!


----------



## GeekGrrl

Hi everyone, 

I'm new-ish here and my partner and I have just started our first round of TTC at home with fresh donor sperm yesterday. Last night was our first try on my CD13. I'm using temping and OPK's and it looks like my LH surge is just ramping up now (I had almost a full degree temp surge this AM). We've determined that last night was "just practice" but I felt a bit weird and really nervous as...I'd never even had unprotected sex and never even knew what it would feel like to have that stuff inside of me. Anyway, it went off without a hitch and even though I was nervous was able to have an orgasm then I kept my hips elevated for about 30 minutes after. We planned to try 5 days in a row for this cycle so here we go again tonight! I have some instead softcups that I bought but I didn't use one last night. I think I will tonight.

Rationally, I think we're doing all the right things but I feel like I'm going a little crazy and always wonder what we could be missing. Can you think of anything? I've been reading back through this thread and noticing that everyone is really supportive. Sorry for spilling my entire story here. It's just bothering me that I feel so new at this and wanted to see if we were doing anything that rose red flags with some veterans.

Thanks for reading and the support! <3


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome. 

are you using opk to detect your ovulation, just wondering cos if you had a big temp rise that would usually indicate you have ovulated.


----------



## GeekGrrl

topazicatzbet said:


> welcome.
> 
> are you using opk to detect your ovulation, just wondering cos if you had a big temp rise that would usually indicate you have ovulated.

I have been, but they haven't gotten as dark as the test line yet. Almost though. To be honest, I'm not quite sure if I have or if I am just on the verge of ovulation because my temp threw me off. Either way, we tried last night and are trying again tonight and for the next few days so that should have us covered, right?

It's hard to see in this picture, but this was my OPK from this afternoon. I think the left line (the test line) didn't actually look this dark in person...but maybe that's just from me staring at it! The lines have been much more faint in the past few days...
https://i52.tinypic.com/jp91ls.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

id say you ve got it covered either way but if temp stays up id be inclined to say you have ovulated already.


----------



## GeekGrrl

Ok, then. Fingers crossed we're doing this at the right time then! :)


----------



## dodgegirl

yeah I'm definately no expert but sounds like you are doing things right ! You are lucky to be able to do it 5 days in a row for your cycle ! Most ppl that insem only get the donor to do it like 1 or 2 days....I think you have a better chance at it !

Welcome to the thread too !! :thumbup: :flower:

good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## cranberry

kezza78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that we finally got our BFP after almost 3 years of trying on Easter Sunday!! It happened on DP's third attempt!! We are so over the moon but obviously very scared too as its still VERY early days!!xx

Congrats :flower:! it must be so overwhelmingly good for you guys!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Kezza! Very exciting news!

Welcome geekgrrl! Sounds like you are doing well. The goal is always to inseminate a day or two before and day of ovulation so it sounds like you did that!!

Cranberry-those betas are looking pretty high....twins?


----------



## kezza78

Thanks everyone!! 

As you can imagine we are still in shock but as you say Cranberry, so overwhelmingly happy!! 
Congrates to you too!! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Kezza! :hugs:

GeekGrrl - Good luck with your first cycle! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Kezza!!!!!!!! I am loving all this good news lately!


----------



## GeekGrrl

Well, this continues to get more confusing. I did another OPK when I got home last night and it was dark-er, but still not quite as dark as the comparison line. We tried again last night anyway and I did use the instead softcup afterwards. I didn't feel like I was leaking so that was more pleasant, thank you. This morning another OPK was again dark-er but not as dark as the other line just yet and my temp was down .3 degrees from yesterday. With a temp spike on Thursday and the OPK's saying I'm probably at the very beginning of my LH surge, I'm not sure what to believe. This is confusing :S

I know I'm new here and I don't know you but wanted to say CONGRATS KEZZA! Best wishes to you!


----------



## LunaBean

Cranberry Im saying twins too! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

GeekGrrl - Sometimes there can be a dip in temps on/just before ovulation. I had it this cycle too if you look at my chart :thumbup: You'll have to google it for more info though xx


----------



## cranberry

EpdTTC said:


> Congrats Kezza! Very exciting news!
> Cranberry-those betas are looking pretty high....twins?

it is totally possible epd! i did another one today (6 days after the last one) and it was 7021 :dance: 

i'll know for sure at my 6 week scan on wed :baby:


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> Donors are a pain, I'm back to having none!

Aawww! I know the feeling! :growlmad: Hope you find a new donor soon!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kezza -- Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance:

Cranberry -- How exciting!!!!! Keep us posted!

Well girls....... we found a new donor! We met him last night & he is wonderful! I am sooooooooooo happy! He gave us a donation. I'm not feeling too hopeful about this 1st attempt but still thrilled to have met a nice guy! (tall, handsome, funny, sweet!) 

I really hate inserting the syringe & then attempting to get it back out! I swear EVERYTHING came pouring back out!!!!!! I was devastated! It's like the syringe acts like a vacuum seal & then when i pull it out, everything comes gushing out!??

I think maybe i should look into getting a speculum?? And maybe a catheter to "paint" the cervix?? Anyone have experience with this?

By the way, we got a little bunny for my son for Easter... isn't he sweet?? My mom said rabbits are good luck symbols for fertility! :thumbup: 

<------------


----------



## topazicatzbet

great news that you got a new donor, is he near you for easy access. 

have you thought about using the instead cups, you shouldnt get much leaking with them.


----------



## cranberry

oh ruby, i'm so happy you found a donor! :happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

This donor is closer than the last 2 were (they lived 4 hours away)... this guy lives 2 hours away! Still far... but MUCH closer! 

We used the Instead Cups the last few attempts... which were unsuccessful. So i suggested maybe not using them this time... but as soon as we inseminated... and pulled out the syringe... everything came gushing back out! So then i panicked & we did use the instead cup... but i'm not even sure if anything was still in there! :shrug:


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> This donor is closer than the last 2 were (they lived 4 hours away)... this guy lives 2 hours away! Still far... but MUCH closer!
> 
> We used the Instead Cups the last few attempts... which were unsuccessful. So i suggested maybe not using them this time... but as soon as we inseminated... and pulled out the syringe... everything came gushing back out! So then i panicked & we did use the instead cup... but i'm not even sure if anything was still in there! :shrug:

oh wow, so how do you pull out the syringe and put the instead cups in without everything gushing out? It's almost time for my 1st attempt at insem and I'm nervous that I'll do it wrong and waste the lil spermies !!! 

good luck, I hope some of the spermies stayed in you !!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

RubyRainbows said:


> By the way, we got a little bunny for my son for Easter... isn't he sweet?? My mom said rabbits are good luck symbols for fertility! :thumbup:
> 
> <------------

Ohhh really?? I got a rabbit awhile ago..gona go pet him :rofl:


----------



## mechanica

I didn't know a rabbit was a good sign for fertility! Days before my donor came round, i bought a rabbit and it was on that cycle i got my BFP! Maybe there is something in it!

How long had the sperm been inside you before you pulled the syringe out? If it was 30 minutes ish, i wouldn't worry to be honest, that's plenty of time for the important ones to be on the way to where they should go. I always sort of sucked in when i was pulling the syringe out in the hope that i could keep some in there, but plenty get lost and i think that's fine. 

So glad you've found a donor!

Congrats Kezza!

p.s. what's the beta thing that cranberry is doing?


----------



## SpudsMama

I love your profile pic Ruby :cloud9: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Beta is the amount of HCG in your blood, you get it done at the doctors :)


----------



## mechanica

Oh, thanks Luna! I had no idea. I wish i knew what mine is but i don't think the GP would agree to do it!


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> By the way, we got a little bunny for my son for Easter... isn't he sweet?? My mom said rabbits are good luck symbols for fertility! :thumbup:
> 
> <------------
> 
> Ohhh really?? I got a rabbit awhile ago..gona go pet him :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Uh oh! I may be starting false rumors! Lol -- Just a superstitious thing my mom heard! :haha: But, i hope it's true! Bunnies themselves are quite fertile!


----------



## EpdTTC

Ruby-We used a speculum and a syringe with a catheter (just near not through the cervix) followed by an instead cup the cycle I got pregnant. My partner liked being able to see my cervix and know that she was getting it in the right spot! The thing you have to be careful about is pulling the speculum out! You can pull a lot of the sperm out with it because it tends to pull in the back of your vagina near your cervix and if the speculum is all the way back it can actually pool in the speculum so if I were you I would get one and practice with water or preseed or something so you can see what I mean. I ordered the catheter and speculum online but I don't remember where from now. Hooray on the new donor! Sounds great!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Erin, thanks for the advice!!!! I think i should order it & try! It's time to try more extreme measures! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

hmm, Id love to try that, cept Ive no-one to do my insemination for me anymore!


----------



## dodgegirl

LunaBean said:


> hmm, Id love to try that, cept Ive no-one to do my insemination for me anymore!

yeah I'll be doing it on my own as well....nervous if I'm gonna be doing it right !!


----------



## topazicatzbet

dodgegirl said:


> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> hmm, Id love to try that, cept Ive no-one to do my insemination for me anymore!
> 
> yeah I'll be doing it on my own as well....nervous if I'm gonna be doing it right !!Click to expand...

you ll be fine hun, i did it on my own with just a syringe and instead cups and got bfps. 

the position i got my self into to do it was prob very different to others and if anyone saw me they would prob think nutter that looks uncomfortable but it works for me.


----------



## EpdTTC

Topaz is right-you can try something new and use a speculum and catheter if you want but it's definitely not necessary! Plenty of the gals on here have gotten pregnant with just a syringe and/or cervical cup/cap.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm all about the "least mess" method. Put sperm in instead cup. Insert carefully. Mush it about a little from the bottom to ensure contact with cervix. Later take out and straight into the trash. No clean up required!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies sorry i've been MIA....so my first AI cycle at home was a BFN...i was a day late, which i'm never late at all and almost thought i was BFP but NOPE!! anyhoo, we had to get new donor and luckily i found another one who will ship this cycle and we should receive it 5-13-11....fingers crossed for a BFP!!!

ruby..so glad u also found a new donor!!! hoping this is your month!! :) now i want a bunny!! :)


hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## dodgegirl

Nimyra said:


> I'm all about the "least mess" method. Put sperm in instead cup. Insert carefully. Mush it about a little from the bottom to ensure contact with cervix. Later take out and straight into the trash. No clean up required!

hmm that sounds better than what I was planning on with the syringe.....
thanks !


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I agree with Nimyra, just putting the semen into the cup and inserting it is so much easier and took a lot of stress out of the whole process for me personally xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I don't really know where else to go to vent. It's quite upsetting....but nobody's fault, so I can't even be mad or have anything to direct my being upset at. :/
Our donor, for work, has to be at the space shuttle Endeavor's launch. I'm a thousand miles away in Massachusetts. It looks as though NASA will not announce until Friday when they're actually attempting another launch. 
If they're doing it next week or very soon, I'm 100% out as I'm due to ovulate by Wednesday. 
If by chance they postpone it for weeks or indefinitely or something, he will actually cone back. But that's a small chance. 
I guess I'll just have to see....

It's just really upsetting because this is my fourth cycle of clomid. :(


----------



## LunaBean

Aww that sucks, do you have anyone you could use as a back-up?


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I don't. I've thought about getting a backup, but I feel like it's a little....I don't know. I'd feel a little awkward getting pregnant by a "back-up donor." It's saying that the bio-dad of my future child is second best. Second choice. Last resort. 
I know a lot of people use backups, but I'm not sure if it's for me. 
My fiancé and I are sad enough that our children can't be his biologically. It's amazing enough that we found a donor we trust and are okay with being our child's bio-dad. 
I definitely don't mean to offend anyone who uses a backup! I just don't think it's for me.


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Yeah I agree with Nimyra, just putting the semen into the cup and inserting it is so much easier and took a lot of stress out of the whole process for me personally xx

ok thanks... and how long did you leave the cup in ?


----------



## RubyRainbows

KahluaCupcake said:


> I don't really know where else to go to vent. It's quite upsetting....but nobody's fault, so I can't even be mad or have anything to direct my being upset at. :/
> Our donor, for work, has to be at the space shuttle Endeavor's launch. I'm a thousand miles away in Massachusetts. It looks as though NASA will not announce until Friday when they're actually attempting another launch.
> If they're doing it next week or very soon, I'm 100% out as I'm due to ovulate by Wednesday.
> If by chance they postpone it for weeks or indefinitely or something, he will actually cone back. But that's a small chance.
> I guess I'll just have to see....
> 
> It's just really upsetting because this is my fourth cycle of clomid. :(

:hugs: That sucks! Maybe it will work out, there's still a chance!

Good luck.


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Yeah I agree with Nimyra, just putting the semen into the cup and inserting it is so much easier and took a lot of stress out of the whole process for me personally xx

Question for both of you:

After inserting the Instead Cup did you lay down flat, lay down with pelvis elevated, or sit up immediately (to "dip" the cervix into the cup)?

Did you mix anything with the semen?

Nimyra -- Is this what you did the cycle you got pregnant?

:flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

I left the cup in for 8-10 hours. Can't remember the exact amount of time though.

I inserted the cup whilst sitting upright on the toilet seat, then I went to the bedroom to lie down with a pillow underneath me for about 30 minutes, after that I just carried on as normal really. I always forget the cup is in there so I have to set an alarm on my phone to remind me to take it out! So they're definitely comfortable :haha: 

The first time I used the cups I mixed in a little pre-seed but for some reason I didn't bother this cycle. No specific reason behind that, I just didn't use it.

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used to insert preseed then sperm then cup all while practically do ing a head stand. lol.
i would then get up immediatly and sit having a cuppa with my donor, tht way my cervix was right in the cup. i always left it in a good 5 hours or more


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH likes the idea of pouring the semen into the Instead Cup & then inserting it. She has been putting them in about 15 minutes after insem. But feels comfortable enough with using them that she thinks she can insert it without spilling our precious donation!

She would like to try this, before trying the speculum.

Thanks for the idea, girls! See... i continue to learn new things on here everyday! :hugs:

Maybe we wont even need a "next time" method... ha... maybe our BFP is right around the corner! FX'ed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

might be worth having a prctice inserting one with some water or preseed in.

i found it really difficult to insert it with the stuff in but i have a low pubic arch which was probably why. 

fx'd you get that bfp, i think its def your turn


----------



## SpudsMama

Ruby - I was worried I'd spill when I inserted the cup with the semen in it, but it's a lot easier than it seems. I've done it three times now and not had any accidents. I always spill when I'm taking it out though, but that doesn't make a difference anyway I don't think seeing as the swimmers should be well on their way by the time I'm removing the cup several hours after the insem. Good luck! xx


----------



## Nimyra

I never spilled when it was just sperm in the instead cup. One time I mixed 3 ml of egg whites in with the 3 ml donation and I spilled about half of it on the floor (oops!). I figured some of it still got to the right place so I didn't stress about it. 

My lesson was -- don't put more than 4 ml in the cup if you dont want to spill it!


----------



## Babeforever14

did any of u get preg using instead cups and egg whites??


----------



## Mummylou23

has any one got pregnant by putting the donation in the instead cup and then inserting it xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Babeforever14 said:


> did any of u get preg using instead cups and egg whites??

I did twice, so it can work!


----------



## Nimyra

I'm not sure which attempt I got pregnant on. Sometimes I used the instead cup and sometimes I used a cervical cap with stem kit. I'm quite sure it works as long as you "mush it up there a bit" making sure the donation makes contact with the cervix (you can feel this through the bottom of the cup).


----------



## lesbianlove

hey everyone, i want to start a group for gay mums n dads or who are ttc or pregnant, me and my wife are expecting our first child married jsut wondering how it all works out with registering the birth? xx


----------



## soon2bemoms

Hello to everyone. We are a lesbian couple TTC. We decided to use fresh sperm because we believe it's better and cheaper than frozen sperm. The problem with this decision is that we both don't have good relationships with men so to speak. We have searched for donors on the net but our lucky was probably somewhere else in those moments ,maybe having a margaritas . The donors we found were just weirdos. But then our lucky star decided to come back and helpus.We did find the right donor ...a woman! Ok ok not exactly a woman but...we met a very nice woman at the spanish course we were taking. We became friends and we told her about our desire to get pregnant.One day she told us that she could help us making our dreaming come true. She offered us to use her husband has a donor !! We accepted and now we are trying to conceive with their help . It's great because we deal with her and it's much easier for us than to deal directly with a donor no pun inteded, we just don't get along well with men) . She is very supportive with us and she' helping as much as she can giving us advices ( she's the mother of a wonderful girl) and last month we tried to conceive with three donations from the couple. As soon we were ready for the insems we phoned her and in less than 20 minutes the fresh sperm was delivered to our door! We are TTC using a cervix cup. We feel very positive that we will soon get pregnant. We have been very lucky to have this woman by our side ( and of course to have her hubby by her side lol).We do believe ( do you think we are naives ?) that being relaxed will help us to get pregnant soon. Dealing with this very nice woman it's easier than with the donor directly. W e were wonderin if there's someone here who had the same experience. Baby dust to everyone! 
DL


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi soon2bmoms! :wave: Welcome!

Glad you found the "perfect arrangement" for the two of you!

Sounds like it's meant to be! Staying calm, relaxed, & positive are certainly good things!

Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## dodgegirl

good luck soon2bmoms ! I believe things were meant to be and you were meant to meet that lady ! muy bueno ! haha

:happydance: :baby:


----------



## LunaBean

Well it's all go for me..hopefully meeting my donor on Tuesday..then again on Wednesday if I havn't ovulated yet!! :) Good luck everyone!!! I ovulated CD12/13 last month, and Tuesday is CD11, so hope the timing works out and I dont ov CD17 the way I usually do!!


----------



## dodgegirl

OMG I took my very last OPK today and i was positive !! Thought I missed my OV day....so now I'm super excited !!! Called FOB (to be) and he will come over today and we'll insem for the 1st time !!!! I'm nervous and excited !!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye! Thats great news! Good luck!


----------



## Babeforever14

i have a qq yall how many times do u inseminate when u get pos opt? and also am excited try again should start my period next week!!! yay!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna & dodgegirl -- GOOD LUCK! Fingers crossed for both of you! :dust:

Babeforever -- We usually only get one donation/one attempt per cycle just bc that's how it has worked due to distance. One cycle we got 3 donations. Personally, i think the more the better during your fertile period! So, once you get that +OPK... insem, and then again the next day or two. Is your donor willing to give a few donations? You are also fertile a few days before you get the + test... and the :spermy: can live in your body for up to 5 days. Good luck!


----------



## dodgegirl

my donor thinks that every day is not recommended? I'm not sure where he heard that? My doc said every other day? I would like to insem again tomorrow since he won't be available the rest of the week ! what do you think ? :thumbup:


----------



## Babeforever14

ruby rainbow-- thanks i need all the advice i can with insem also he will be willing to stay with us for a full week as long as we need him.. last month i insem 2 times a day 3 days prior my insemin postive test.. might been too much i want try different i also use instead cups too


----------



## RubyRainbows

dodgegirl said:


> my donor thinks that every day is not recommended? I'm not sure where he heard that? My doc said every other day? I would like to insem again tomorrow since he won't be available the rest of the week ! what do you think ? :thumbup:

Well your doc knows much more than me :blush: but my understanding is if there is male factor fertility issues, it is rec'd to have sex every other day so he has time to build up a good ejaculation...

For a guy who does not have any "issues," every day is fine...

I think if he is only available two days in a row... you should go for it!!


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> my donor thinks that every day is not recommended? I'm not sure where he heard that? My doc said every other day? I would like to insem again tomorrow since he won't be available the rest of the week ! what do you think ? :thumbup:
> 
> Well your doc knows much more than me :blush: but my understanding is if there is male factor fertility issues, it is rec'd to have sex every other day so he has time to build up a good ejaculation...
> 
> For a guy who does not have any "issues," every day is fine...
> 
> I think if he is only available two days in a row... you should go for it!!Click to expand...

cool thanks RR ! on mothers day of all days ! that must be good mojo haha !
plus i'm meeting FOB's mom tomorrow too ! that will be weird, she will think we are dating cuz she thinks his bi. weird, but she will know soon enough when we get PG ! :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with your first insems Dodgegirl! :hugs: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful Mommy's & all of you preggo Mommy's-to-be! Enjoy your special day! :flower:

And a special Happy Mother's Day to all the TTC ladies... you work so hard planning & preparing for motherhood everyday... the love & devotion you have for your future babies is amazing! I hope some day (very soon!) they will be here in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Well I'm ready this cycle..hopefully nothing goes wrong! Packed my 'kit' there now, thought Id take a pic to show you girls first tho :rofl: 

We have...Concieve Plus (same as pre-seed, never used it before tho, I usually use egg whites!)..'donation' pot...two 5ml syringes (one for the concieve plus and one for the donation)...Instead cup (Ive only ever used this once before and it did work, but I found it uncomfortable..but gona try again anyways!)...an OPK to do just before to check how positive it's getting...my rose quartz 'fertility stone' bracelet I made with 'believe' charm...believe stone for good luck..my piece of rose quartz for an etxra help..and finally my 'angels' charm I made, so I have my angels with my for luck! If all that doesn't work, nothing will! lol

https://i55.tinypic.com/2dma4vt.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

the perfect kit there luna, i hade a fertility braclet and stone under my pillow the month i concieved. i still have the charm in my purse, i cant bring myself to take it out incase something goes wrong with lo. 

your not supposed to feel the instead cup once its in so maybe you didnt have it in quite right last time.

good luck hun and hopefully we will be seeing that bfp soon, and you have your appointment with specialist soon right so they will be able to take care of lo when that bfp does pop up.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah I must have put it in wrong! My appointment is on Tuesday, I'm so nervous!! You don't have long to go now!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know, finish work in 4 weeks time, 10 shifts left to work. :happydance:
think i have nearly everything sorted now. gonna set the moses basket up today to the cats get used to it and i can teach them not to sleep in it.


----------



## dodgegirl

LunaBean said:


> Well I'm ready this cycle..hopefully nothing goes wrong! Packed my 'kit' there now, thought Id take a pic to show you girls first tho :rofl:
> 
> We have...Concieve Plus (same as pre-seed, never used it before tho, I usually use egg whites!)..'donation' pot...two 5ml syringes (one for the concieve plus and one for the donation)...Instead cup (Ive only ever used this once before and it did work, but I found it uncomfortable..but gona try again anyways!)...an OPK to do just before to check how positive it's getting...my rose quartz 'fertility stone' bracelet I made with 'believe' charm...believe stone for good luck..my piece of rose quartz for an etxra help..and finally my 'angels' charm I made, so I have my angels with my for luck! If all that doesn't work, nothing will! lol
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/2dma4vt.jpg

I love your good luck charms ! :) :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with catching that eggy LunaBean!! :hugs:

16dpo today and had a temp drop of .5 along with a BFN (FRER). AF is definitely on her way now. So we're onto cycle #9 of TTC!

On the plus side I'm already organizing my donations in a couple of weeks time. They should be pretty straightforward this month which makes a pleasant change :happydance: I work fast! :haha:

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok so that last post was first thing this morning and now I'm just about to settle down to sleep with no AF! It felt like she was coming this morning with a dull heavy feeling and some cramping, but since then there's been nothing! 

But my God I feel rough tonight, splitting headache and have barely been able to keep my eyes open for the last two hours (it's just gone 10pm here). I can't seem to accept that it might be down to pregnancy though, in my mind it's just AF playing stupid tricks on me xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Ok so that last post was first thing this morning and now I'm just about to settle down to sleep with no AF! It felt like she was coming this morning with a dull heavy feeling and some cramping, but since then there's been nothing!
> 
> But my God I feel rough tonight, splitting headache and have barely been able to keep my eyes open for the last two hours (it's just gone 10pm here). I can't seem to accept that it might be down to pregnancy though, in my mind it's just AF playing stupid tricks on me xx

FX'ed for you -- I hope these are preggo symptoms for you!

OH has been having alot of symptoms too: crampiness, tender breasts, lower back ache, nausea, over all achiness (they all sound promising... so i want to be hopeful... but she always seems to have false symptoms!)

I love your avatar pic, by the way! So cute!

Lunabean -- You should make fertility bracelets & sell them on here -- I would buy one!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ruby - Thanks, he's my little cousin... nearly 17 months old :cloud9:

My temp has gone up .1 today which I don't think is significant enough to class it as a rise, but it's still above coverline. When I checked CM this morning it was EWCM with a few tiny spots of brown blood so I think AF is coming today xx


----------



## Babeforever14

how do u chart using basal temps?? im new to this i need advice


----------



## SpudsMama

To chart BBT you need to get a BBT digital thermometer. You should take your temp every morning before you get up, at the same time every day and try to make sure you've had at least 5 hours undisturbed sleep. I have my alarm set for 6am so I can just stick the thermometer in my mouth, record my temp on my phone and go back to sleep! There should be a spike the day after you ovulate, and it should stay high until AF is due, then there's a drop. Unless you're pregnant, then it tends to stay high. That's the basics anyway xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

check out the site fertility friend, its free to use its basic functions and has lessons on temping. it explains how to interpret the chrts.

ttc sept hop the witch stays away, do you have a link to your chart, i love looking at them


----------



## SpudsMama

Topaz - I have a link in my siggy, but AF has arrived full force now. Horrible cramping, been sick a couple of times. Urgh!!!! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

The most amazing thing happened!!! On an absolute stroke of luck, my donor came home JUST in the nick of time!! I should ovulate Wednesday, and just got donation 1 of 3 tonight. 
However, I feel stupid, stupid, stupid!! I can't believe I did what I did..... 
I do things a smidgen backwards. I insert pre'seed with time to spare; tonight I did so before leaving to meet my donor. (Preseed recommends about 30min prior to BD, so this works about the same.) I use the oral syringe to insert the specimen, and use a vibrator to try to reach orgasm. Then I insert the instead cup, doing my best to try to "scoop" everything inside the cup on the side that will be against the cervix. 
And tonight, I messed up. It was a fairly voluminous specimen (4ml), and a teeny bit leaked. But when I inserted the cup, I had a feeling I didn't catch much inside...it felt like way too much was still there. So I tried to pull out the cup to attempt a better catch....and spilled. Not all of it, but enough that it made me feel like an absolute idiot. 

I suppose I've just got to breathe. I'll be getting two more donations...and after all, it just takes ONE sperm. :x 

But at least I'm in the running!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Cupcake - Congrats on your donations! You're right, even after that spillage you've still got two more to have yet so you're definitely in the running. Lucky you getting three, I get two maximum :haha: Regarding the spill, I don't think every last swimmer will have come out so it wasn't a waste of time or anything. Like you said yourself, it only takes one of those little guys... try not to stress too much :hugs: xx


----------



## LunaBean

dodgegirl said:


> I love your good luck charms ! :) :flower:

Thanks! I make them :) Borrowed Angels Sorry the witch got you! 

Ruby, there's fertility braclets on my site too,like the pink one I wear, there's all sorts! :) Ive made a few people from here good luck charms! All the products are in the link at the top of the page, not just the items on the homeage!

Had my fertility clinic appointment today, it went really well!!! Updates in my journal (in my sig) and met my donor today, and meeting him again on Thursday! Because last month I oved 5 days early, had positive OPKs CD12 and 13, so today is CD 11. Good luck everyone!


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad you like your new donor and the appointment went well.


----------



## dodgegirl

KahluaCupcake said:


> The most amazing thing happened!!! On an absolute stroke of luck, my donor came home JUST in the nick of time!! I should ovulate Wednesday, and just got donation 1 of 3 tonight.
> However, I feel stupid, stupid, stupid!! I can't believe I did what I did.....
> I do things a smidgen backwards. I insert pre'seed with time to spare; tonight I did so before leaving to meet my donor. (Preseed recommends about 30min prior to BD, so this works about the same.) I use the oral syringe to insert the specimen, and use a vibrator to try to reach orgasm. Then I insert the instead cup, doing my best to try to "scoop" everything inside the cup on the side that will be against the cervix.
> And tonight, I messed up. It was a fairly voluminous specimen (4ml), and a teeny bit leaked. But when I inserted the cup, I had a feeling I didn't catch much inside...it felt like way too much was still there. So I tried to pull out the cup to attempt a better catch....and spilled. Not all of it, but enough that it made me feel like an absolute idiot.
> 
> I suppose I've just got to breathe. I'll be getting two more donations...and after all, it just takes ONE sperm. :x
> 
> But at least I'm in the running!!

Yeah at least you didn't spill all of it ! :) Have you considered just pouring the specimen into the cup and then inserting the cup? That's what I did on my 1st insem and it was easy ! I spilled a little the first time but next day I did better. Seems easier than using the syringe then trying to get the spermies into the cup... just a suggestion ? 
:shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah it is a load easier to just put the semen into the cup and insert it. I was always really clumsy with the syringes. Once I ended up somehow spraying the "stuff" up towards the ceiling :haha: Luckily it wasn't all of it but needless to say that cycle wasn't successful :blush: xx


----------



## LunaBean

I officially hate softcups btw, I obv didnt put it in right last time as it hurt me, but it was def in right this time, enough that I couldn't get it out again! :rofl: It hooked in behind my pubic bone and it was NOT coming out!!! I hada fight with it for about 30 minutes, and the more I tried the more I paniced! Don't think I'll use it again lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had that problem i found if i sat on the toilet and beared down a bit it losened it and i could hook it out.


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah thats what I did, I was on the toilet googling from my phone and found that lolol. Does it just know where to go? I was worried incase it had went in there and maybe the rim pressed againsed the cervix opening and stopped them getting in?


----------



## topazicatzbet

think the only place for it to go i the right place. once it is in you can feel with your finger it sitting round the cervix.


----------



## soon2bemoms

Hello!! Baby dust to everyone. It's good to hear that we are not the only ones havin some problems with the sperm. We use a syringe to get it outside the cup and then we put it into the cervix cup. It's about 6/7 ml of very thick milklike fluid. We are kind of afraid that it's just too thick ..?? Any suggestion? DO we have to dilute it? We do three donations each month , three donations in a row are they enough ? Thank you very much for your help !!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi soon2bemoms!

In my experience of past donors the semen was always a bit thicker at first, but after 10 minutes or so it liquified and became a lot more runny. And I'd say three donations in a row is amazing! I don't think many people get more than two xx


----------



## Babeforever14

wish all the luck!!! i will be trying end of may to first week of june!!! waiting on pms to come..


----------



## EpdTTC

Soontobemoms- it took my donor's sperm nearly a half hour to liquefy. This was also verified by the semen analysis I had done on it. I generally inseminated 20-40 minutes after the donation was collected. Worked for me!


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> I love your good luck charms ! :) :flower:
> 
> Thanks! I make them :) Borrowed Angels Sorry the witch got you!
> 
> Ruby, there's fertility braclets on my site too,like the pink one I wear, there's all sorts! :) Ive made a few people from here good luck charms! All the products are in the link at the top of the page, not just the items on the homeage!
> 
> Had my fertility clinic appointment today, it went really well!!! Updates in my journal (in my sig) and met my donor today, and meeting him again on Thursday! Because last month I oved 5 days early, had positive OPKs CD12 and 13, so today is CD 11. Good luck everyone!Click to expand...

I really like the fertility bracelet & would like to order one! How much does it cost in US $$. I'm not sure how the conversion works! :dohh:


----------



## dodgegirl

EpdTTC said:


> Soontobemoms- it took my donor's sperm nearly a half hour to liquefy. This was also verified by the semen analysis I had done on it. I generally inseminated 20-40 minutes after the donation was collected. Worked for me!

how do you know it's liquified ??? I only waited like 10 minutes....hmmm :nope:


----------



## EpdTTC

It goes from being thick like glue to being a bit thinner, like runny snot. Ewww...I know but there's life in that stuff! :)


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I've always been of the mind that the fresher, the better. 
I use Instead Cups so I'm not too afraid of it coming out before it's where it needs to be. :x


----------



## soon2bemoms

Yes the fresher the better , this is true. When we are ready we phone to our friend and in about 20 minutes we have the fresh sperm at our door, considering the time it takes to the donor to collect it ...we do think it's really fresh. We were just worried that it was too thick and the swimmers didn't swim lol. Sorry !!!! Its our first experience.
It really looks like horrible snot :wacko: but hey it will allow us to have a wonderful baby... :baby: right?


----------



## LunaBean

6-8ml is loads!! I usually only get 3/4ml at most!! Well my donor missed the damn pot today, to I had to put some conceive plus in the pot and mix it with what was there,so I had less that 1ml :dohh: Plus, I'm no-where near ovulation yet, so I'm gona hafta go to Belfast AGAIN on Sunday, which is inconvenient cus my sister whos 8 weeks pregnant is staying with me for a week, and gets sick on the train, and its a 2 hour journey each way :( Im getting annoyed with all this now:(


----------



## missgemmy

hey all, sorry to gate crash, we are meeting our potential donor for the first time at the weekend and have seen a few different 'ads' from him on different sites. He assured us he was AI only but some of the sites he states NI as well....we were wondering if anyone has had any help from him that can offer reasurance ? donor is valhalla.

thanks gem & annie


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tested yesterday & got BFN -- And then the ugly wicked :witch: arrived today!

Grrrrrrrrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## Nimyra

missgemmy,

My general guideline is to avoid anyone who advertises himself as NI. That's where my comfort level is. In my mind NI means he is promiscuous and thus may have more diseases which may or may not show up on current tests. So, in your situation, I would just move on to another donor. It's up to you of course. Meet in a public place for the first time if you meet him in person.


----------



## dodgegirl

Nimyra said:


> missgemmy,
> 
> My general guideline is to avoid anyone who advertises himself as NI. That's where my comfort level is. In my mind NI means he is promiscuous and thus may have more diseases which may or may not show up on current tests. So, in your situation, I would just move on to another donor. It's up to you of course. Meet in a public place for the first time if you meet him in person.

ok forgive my ignorance, but what's NI ?? :dohh:


----------



## soon2bemoms

NI is the reason why we feel more comfortable having to deal with a couple instead of a single donor. NI stands for natural insemination, it means having sex with the donor.eeewww


----------



## dodgegirl

soon2bemoms said:


> NI is the reason why we feel more comfortable having to deal with a couple instead of a single donor. NI stands for natural insemination, it means having sex with the donor.eeewww

ohhhh yikes ! that would be scary to me ! :nope:


----------



## RubyRainbows

missgemmy said:


> hey all, sorry to gate crash, we are meeting our potential donor for the first time at the weekend and have seen a few different 'ads' from him on different sites. He assured us he was AI only but some of the sites he states NI as well....we were wondering if anyone has had any help from him that can offer reasurance ? donor is valhalla.
> 
> thanks gem & annie

Hello :wave:

Personally, i would not use a donor who is posting ads as NI. When i am searching for a donor, one of my main criteria is that they state AI only. I have encountered a few guys who say "AI only" in their ad, but then when you email them... they say NI. At that point, i stop talking to them. There are two reasons i avoid these guys, 1. More chance of STDs and 2. I don't want the "father" of my child to be a pervvy guy who looks for sex online by tricking women who are desperate to have a baby, into having sex with him. Also, one of the 1st questions i ask is always, "Why have you decided to be a donor?" It's important to me that their motivation for doing it is pure & sincere.

That's just my opinion. I know it's frustrating & challenging to find the right donor. But i think in the end, all the effort & hard work will pay off! 

:hugs:

Good luck! Feel free to stick around & post more often! Where do you live?


----------



## SpudsMama

Ruby just stole everything I was about to say :haha: Yeah when I was looking for donors I stayed well away from anyone who advertised NI. 

Sorry to hear about the witch getting you by the way. You'll get there one day, we all will :hugs: xx


----------



## day_dreamer

missgemmy said:


> hey all, sorry to gate crash, we are meeting our potential donor for the first time at the weekend and have seen a few different 'ads' from him on different sites. He assured us he was AI only but some of the sites he states NI as well....we were wondering if anyone has had any help from him that can offer reasurance ? donor is valhalla.
> 
> thanks gem & annie

I spoke with Valhalla and seriously considered him...he seems genuine, experienced and I only ever spoke about AI. Where did he mention NI??


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry Ruby! :hug:

Id never use anyone who advertised NI either, some people can fol you, I was talking to a guy for 2 months and he seemed sooo genuine, until 10 minutes before I was due to meet him, and he text me saying he was on his way, but woud only do it if I 'got it out of him'. I was soo angry at being drawn in by him, he was clearly after more than I thought! 

Just about to text my donor, hope he's not busy on Sunday!


----------



## missgemmy

Thank you all for your wise words. We saw some previous posts from valhalla on female forum, but they were from 2009. We're in west yorkshire uk. - sorry message is brief using my phone. Gem & annie x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh im west yorkshire too.


----------



## faithbabies

sorry Ruby that the witch rode in on her broom!!! hope your bfp is right around the corner!! :)

well, i got a +OPK today and my shipping donor (fresh not frozen) shipped via USPS and the donation won't get here till tomorrow....last time i inseminated on my +OPK day....do yall think doing AI tomorrow is still good? i know i may ovulate tomorrow or next day so it should be good, i'm just nervous..new donor and all....he said he put two samples in so i'm thinking of saving one for sunday but since the swimmers only stay good up to 48 hrs in the soln i guess i should just go ahead and insem both......this is nervewracking!!! i give those of you whove been doing it for a long time props!!! 
fingers crossed this works soon:)


----------



## missgemmy

day_dreamer said:


> missgemmy said:
> 
> 
> hey all, sorry to gate crash, we are meeting our potential donor for the first time at the weekend and have seen a few different 'ads' from him on different sites. He assured us he was AI only but some of the sites he states NI as well....we were wondering if anyone has had any help from him that can offer reasurance ? donor is valhalla.
> 
> thanks gem & annie
> 
> I spoke with Valhalla and seriously considered him...he seems genuine, experienced and I only ever spoke about AI. Where did he mention NI??Click to expand...

Hey daydreamer, can we ask why you didn't choose valhalla ? He seems to be genuine while we have been chatting. We're meeting him saturday so will see.


----------



## missgemmy

topazicatzbet said:


> Oh im west yorkshire too.

Where abouts in w yorkshire are you topazicatzbet ? We're in bradford.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im at drighlington on the leeds/bradford boarder.


----------



## missgemmy

What stage are you at? Did you use ai donor? We r looking forward to starting ttc, I guess its nerves etc about finding genuine donor,. Gem & annie


----------



## topazicatzbet

both callum and this one were concieved using the same donor via AI. i was so lucky findin my donor he is a real gem.


----------



## LunaBean

I had an almost positive opk today, to hopefully get a pos tonight or early tomro, so meeting my donor at 3pm tomro! Good luck girls! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Luna... it'd be so cool if you could be bump buddies with your sister! I've just found out last night that my best friend is pregnant so I'm hoping to be bump buddies with her soon :happydance: xx


----------



## soon2bemoms

Hello, do you know that a single donor can serve up to ten recipients even at the same time ( of course there surely would be logistic problems!) of course he should abide to the number one rule of at home insemination donors : to keep track of all the recipients he's helping. There are even donors that helped more than 10 recipients during their careers. Having said that do you think you would suggest the use of your donor to other women ? We were thinking that since there's a shortage of donors here he should offer his services to other couples, we were talking about this with his wife and she was ok with this. What do you think about this idea ? DL


----------



## SpudsMama

A lot of donors serve a lot more than 10... I was talking to a donor once who had served well over 50 and was still going. He wasn't lying either because I checked him out. I think it's really good of you to bring that up with your donor though :thumbup: As long as you're comfortable with it that is. Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> I had an almost positive opk today, to hopefully get a pos tonight or early tomro, so meeting my donor at 3pm tomro! Good luck girls! :)

Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Good luck Luna... it'd be so cool if you could be bump buddies with your sister! I've just found out last night that my best friend is pregnant so I'm hoping to be bump buddies with her soon :happydance: xx


that would be awesome ! yeah my 19 yr old niece is PG now, due in Nov. so I would be buddies with her....


----------



## RubyRainbows

I feel like everyone i know is pregnant right now... we would have lots of bumb buddies!

I keep tormenting myself looking at baby stuff online.......

I want to go on a preparing-for-baby shopping spree!!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm with you on that Ruby. In the last few days there's been 5 pregnancies announced by friends of mine. It's crazy! xx


----------



## Babeforever14

aww.. keep ur heads up we all will be next... baby dust to all.. will be trying in 1st week of june!!!


----------



## faithbabies

Luna....good luck!! :) baby dust!!!

ruby...yep i know several pregnant ladies too and we just got another newborn foster baby and i went to target today and ran into some younger prego girls in the diaper section registering for their showers and they had to look at the baby and talk about how excited they are to be prego and they cant wait to have one, blah blah blah lol....i told them he was my foster baby and i think they felt bad for going on and on....i enjoy buying the baby goodies too:) or just looking at them;)



afm...pos opk on friday and my shipped sperm arrived sat morning..after many laughable obstacles i inseminated and am now in my 2ww with fingers crossed....ok question...sorry if this is tmi..........i drew the semen up in syringe and had an orgasm then inseminated slowly then another orgasm but i left the syringe in the whole 30 mins with hips elevated...when i pulled the syringe out there seemed to be ALOT of semen in the syringe..like it was between the syringe and plunger....it was two samples put together 7.5ml so i know i would have alot of excess but it seemed alot to backflow around the bottom of the syringe like that...what do yall think? wondering if i was too close to cervix and it splashed back? it was 10ml syringe and i just pushed it in as far as i could while still being able to push plunger and be comfortable....ahhhhhhh it's just nervewracking!!!
anyhoo, all day today i've felt a sorta pulling/cramping sensation on right ovary area...kinda hurts when i cough lol mightve pulled something with all the maneuvering to get my hips high on three pillows LOL

i have fingers crossed and praying for us all to get our bfp's soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

Faith babies... I'd love to hear more about your journey as a foster mom. How did you get started? How do you deal with becoming so attached to children who may go on to different homes? Is it really time consuming keeping up with all the social worker appointments? 

I'd really like to adopt someday - although we are a military family so there are extra complications.


----------



## faithbabies

Nimyra...well, my hubby and i married six years ago..started trying on honeymoon to have a baby, after a year of no baby we got tested and found out he has a syndrome called Klinefelter's...we thought we'd never be able to get prego(at that point in time) and we were thinking of other ways to have kids if fertility treatment didnt work...cant afford private adoption, and we know someone who got her son at birth from foster care and adopted...he's terrific and her only child...we decided we would love to be foster parents and hopefully adopt if we were lucky from foster care.....we had to take some classes and home inspections, etc ...our first placement was a six month old baby girl...we adopted her last november and she is 2 1/2 now:) we are in process of adopting another baby girl now, she is one.....we love doing it and feel God called us to do this and feel blessed with what we have, but i still have faith i'll have at least one successful pregnancy:) We love each baby as if he/she was our own child, as sometimes we dont know for awhile if they will be adopted, if family will step forward, or if there will be reunification with parents, but either way we pray and give it to God...we feel He puts them in our home for a reason and takes them away for a reason as well...it hurts to let them go but we dont regret it, as having them is such a huge blessing and they each have taught us so much:) so basically, our faith gets us thru each obstacle/heartache. :winkwink:
I am a stay at home mom/nurse so i have the flexible schedule to make appts, but there really isnt many...for the newborns of course there is the initial doctor visits, but not too many....the workers dont come by too frequently and they always try to be flexible....the hardest thing is the infants sometimes have visitation with bio parents once /week and that can be hard...i have to take baby boy to see his parents next week and it's a 45min drive...but it's no biggie because i have family in that town i can visit.....child protective services try to be helpful and work with us for the most part:) but i want a newborn i dont have to give up ;)

hope this helped a bit...feel free to ask me anything!! :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Heya!

Sorry I've been rather absent lately..things have been a bit (!) hectic.
Was just wondering if anyone had any stats for the success rates of AI with lesbian couples and general NI amongst hetero couples...?? Don't event know where to start looking...

X


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry, I can't help you there day_dreamer :dohh:

I was just wondering if anyone here had any other methods for thinning out EWCM. Mine has always been VERY thick and I've just realised it could come under the "hostile" cervical mucus category. It would definitely explain why I've never conceived before considering I'm a young, healthy woman.

I've ordered some EPO and plan to take two a day, morning and night. The caps are 1000mg each so I'll be getting 2000mg per day. I know I'm a bit late with starting on them because I've read you're supposed to take them between CD1 and Ov. By the time they get delivered I'll probably be around CD10... I usually ovulate between CD15 and CD18. But it can't hurt right? I'll also be picking up some grapefruit juice too as I've read that can help with fertile CM. I'll go back to using Pre-Seed too this cycle. 

Do you all think that will cover the thick EWCM issue or is there anything else? I've looked into the whole Robitussin/Mucinex/Cough Medicine thing but won't get into that for another cycle or two yet I think. 

Hope everyone's doing ok!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

think you have mentioned all the methods i know. i drank grapefruit juice both cycles i concieved and really notices a difference. 

i tried epo when trying for callum and it really messed up my cycle.

as for stats day dreamer, you have as much chance concieving via AI as NI each cycle.


----------



## SpudsMama

Topaz - When you say it messed up your cycle, d'you mean ov was delayed or was your whole cycle shortened? xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

My cycle was always bang on but that cycle ov was 2 days later and then lp was 2 days longer. Went from a 32 day cycle to 36. Stopped taking it and next cycle went back to normal and I concieved callum.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, what I might do then is leave the EPO until next cycle because I won't be getting any donations. So if I get affected in the same way as you it won't cause a load of crap with timing etc. That way if it's good for me I can carry on with it, if it turns out to be a waste of time I can leave it. So this cycle I might just stick with the grapefruit juice, pre-seed and the increased water intake. Thanks Topaz! :hugs: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

It might work really well for you but def be aware it can mess up timing.


----------



## day_dreamer

topazicatzbet said:


> as for stats day dreamer, you have as much chance concieving via AI as NI each cycle.

Really?? I thought it would be way way less for AI, because when we _finally_ start TTC we'll only be able to inseminate probably twice per cycle, and that'll be pretty much based on guess work as to when i'll ovulate. My SIL and her boyfriend however, conceived the first month they were trying just through going at it like rabbits for the entire week around when she thought she'd ovulate - no temping, no charts, no planning or anything!


----------



## topazicatzbet

As long as you time it right you have the same chance.

Took me 3 and 5 cycles to concieve. My best friend and hubby were at it like rabbits for a year both times they concieved and they had test that showed both were fine just took a while to get that bfp.


----------



## Touch the Sky

day_dreamer said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> as for stats day dreamer, you have as much chance concieving via AI as NI each cycle.
> 
> Really?? I thought it would be way way less for AI, because when we _finally_ start TTC we'll only be able to inseminate probably twice per cycle, and that'll be pretty much based on guess work as to when i'll ovulate. My SIL and her boyfriend however, conceived the first month they were trying just through going at it like rabbits for the entire week around when she thought she'd ovulate - no temping, no charts, no planning or anything!Click to expand...


day dreamer - yes, i discussed this with my doctor, and the odds are the same as hetro couples. it's all about the timing. make sure to use OPK's so that you know exactly when to do the insemination. timing is super important for same sex couples as you just get "one shot", literally! :rofl: 

Good luck :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hello everyone. I'm currently 2-4 dpo. I'm not sure as I had ov bl on Thursday cd 12 and I think positive opk which weren't dark but same shade on Sunday cd 15. So who knows my temps all over the place since I work nights and days. I did AI on Friday cd 13 & cd 16. I'm really confused of when I ov this cycle. My LP is 14-15 days so still have full tww. I used soft cup and pre seed added in the cup all within less then 5 minutes of ejaculation (Tmi) :) . The donor (Good friend of ours with 3 kids) has offered to ejac directly inside. I love the idea but the awkwardness is driving me crazy..... I'm self conscience of my privates. Dh only one gets to look LOL. Anyway what do u think about my cycle, how many dpo am I? And what can I do about the awkwardness. I really want to but I freak out ugh. You know what I mean right!? I hope! Sorry had lots of venting to do I guess.
Baby dust to all


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey all, hope everyone's well :flower:

I'm very aware I keep spamming this thread but you all give good answers :haha:

When using softcups, what's the best position to be in after the insem? Is it just as important to lie down as you would when using the syringe method, or would sitting up be better? 

Baby dust :happydance: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Managed to fit in an extra donation for Friday... might be too early but by then I should have EWCM so I'm quite happy about it. I've never been able to get three donations into one cycle before! :happydance: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Managed to fit in an extra donation for Friday... might be too early but by then I should have EWCM so I'm quite happy about it. I've never been able to get three donations into one cycle before! :happydance: xx

so awesome !! I'm happy for you ! Good luck !! 

I put my legs up in the air against the wall for 30 min after I insem into the softcups. who knows what the best way is ?


Well, I tested this am and :bfn:.....
but it was kinda early to test, so who knows. I won't be convinced until AF shows her ugly stupid face...lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Damn it, tomorrow's donation has been cancelled because he's got an all day job interview. I'm really happy for him but disappointed at the same time :haha: I don't think it'll make much difference in the long run though to be honest because I'm still a couple of days away from being in my fertile window, I'm not due to ovulate until halfway through next week. I should still get two donations in though so it's all good :happydance: xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Well have good news and bad news. My sperm donors wife got a BFP, they were ntnp bc they thought she couldn't have kids. Well his comment to me was must be some good swimmers!? I'm happy for them really but i'm soo hoping that i get my BFP too. I'm 5-7 dpo and i already tested twice, 2nd time being after they gave us the news..... of course BFN but now i'm symptoms seasrching like crazy bc she has what i want and I want to be preg so bad. Sorry for the vent don't have anyone else to talk too as no one knows we are ttc.


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Damn it, tomorrow's donation has been cancelled because he's got an all day job interview. I'm really happy for him but disappointed at the same time :haha: I don't think it'll make much difference in the long run though to be honest because I'm still a couple of days away from being in my fertile window, I'm not due to ovulate until halfway through next week. I should still get two donations in though so it's all good :happydance: xx

oh that sucks, but at least you will still get two donations in !! :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

momwannabe81 - Your donor's got a point, his swimmers are obviously in good working order so you've got a good shot! But I would say being between 5 and 7 dpo is way too early to be testing... if you want to avoid disappointment I'd start testing between 12 and 14 dpo. Good luck and loads of baby dust!! :hugs: xx


----------



## momwannabe81

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> momwannabe81 - Your donor's got a point, his swimmers are obviously in good working order so you've got a good shot! But I would say being between 5 and 7 dpo is way too early to be testing... if you want to avoid disappointment I'd start testing between 12 and 14 dpo. Good luck and loads of baby dust!! :hugs: xx

I know that was his point. Still frustrating as they weren't even trying and we were. I do hope they are good enough for me, as I never been preg and i start to freak out something might be wrong with me. I have u/s and have plenty of eggs and my cycles are like clock work and have ewcm every month so I assume i'm ok but we all do have lots of friends and family around us getting preg and not us. I guess these ttw just driving me crazy this time as had lots of good luck and good signs but no symptoms and really hope/think this month is it. But i'm pretty unlucky usually so all this good is scaring me that something will be wrong. And there I go again venting and just talking nonsense.


----------



## SpudsMama

Don't worry about it, it's what BnB is here for. We've all been there :hugs: xx


----------



## faithbabies

hey all...a quick post...today is 6dpo and i know this is TMI but i had a BM this morning and when i wiped my front afterwards there was pale pink on tp..when i went back few mins later there was a little more..now there isnt any...sometimes i get that before AF starts but she's not due till at least next friday and when i've spotted before it's been more like 10dpo so not sure? i feel like i'm having my PMS symptoms though, the spot on the tp, acne and mild cramps...BUT, usually the spotting after the BM is only once and like i said not this early...not sure what to think but i'm def not getting my hopes up that it could be implantation bleeding either!! 
fingers crossed for everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd be getting excited faithbabies! But at the same time, I know what the disappointment feels like :shrug: TTC is so hard! 

Massive dilemma. The family dog is being put down on Tuesday. I had a donation planned for Tuesday. Said donation will be pretty much spot on, timing wise. 

My Nan will need somebody with her on the day, my Dad is at work. My parents are putting pressure on me to travel down there and be there to support her. I love my Nan so much, but I'm not the most affectionate of people so I don't think I'm the right person. Plus, I don't think I could watch something like that. I couldn't even handle my own dog being taken away when he went off for his police training! But I'm going to feel unbelievably guilty if I cop out and stay here for the donation. It's going to be the best timed donation this cycle. The second one is probably going to be a day late due to FOB's schedule. 

What the hell am I supposed to do in this kind of situation?! This is when TTC with donor sperm really starts to get irritating :cry:


----------



## Nimyra

faithbabies, I hope it means good news this month. Keep us posted!


----------



## Babeforever14

hope we all get our BFP this month!!! although mine wont be until june!! wishing all u ladies the best of luck!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'd be getting excited faithbabies! But at the same time, I know what the disappointment feels like :shrug: TTC is so hard!
> 
> Massive dilemma. The family dog is being put down on Tuesday. I had a donation planned for Tuesday. Said donation will be pretty much spot on, timing wise.
> 
> My Nan will need somebody with her on the day, my Dad is at work. My parents are putting pressure on me to travel down there and be there to support her. I love my Nan so much, but I'm not the most affectionate of people so I don't think I'm the right person. Plus, I don't think I could watch something like that. I couldn't even handle my own dog being taken away when he went off for his police training! But I'm going to feel unbelievably guilty if I cop out and stay here for the donation. It's going to be the best timed donation this cycle. The second one is probably going to be a day late due to FOB's schedule.
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do in this kind of situation?! This is when TTC with donor sperm really starts to get irritating :cry:

Well i understand your situation and as much as you want to be with Nan you have a prior commitment set months ago technically!!!! I'm sure she will understand. Idk how much your family knows but I'm sure if they know its ttc they would understand. I love my pets and i know she is going to heartboken but as time goes by it will heal. If you call her and let her know that if you could you would be there. Or go after donation. I know it's hard to plan them as I'm going thru the same thing. I wouldn't lie but you know if it's the time to tell them what ur doing or if Nan would keep quiet if you want no one else to know. Hope you figure it out. I would be frustrated too but as I always say "things will work out" GL and FX for sticky bean


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just text FOB to ask if Monday and Wednesday are ok for donations. I do really want to be there for my Nan. I'd hate to think of her being on her own and that upset when it happens, she's coming up to 80 soon. I think Tues is when I will ovulate, so I don't think the Mon and Wed dates are too bad.

On a brighter note, grapefruit juice is brilliant for EWCM, I really recommend it to anyone who isn't already on it! :thumbup: xx


----------



## soon2bemoms

We are sitting here waiting for the first donation of the month it should be delivered in five minutes. Fingers crossed!!
DL


----------



## Babeforever14

hii has anyone experience of getting a odd period the month before then no period the next month and ended preg? <<< im experiencing it im on day 37 no period my period is normally every 33 days.. but im going wait until day 42 to try test again but just asking ur opinions if its still possible to be prego!!


----------



## Babeforever14

has anyone had a odd period then next month nothing ??? my last insemination was in the end of march could i gotten preg ? i need some advice!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry cant help there, i always got my period give or take a day or two.

have you tested


----------



## Babeforever14

i havent tested since i got my april af i assumed its a period but i dont know what to think now since i have not had any cramping nor sore breast.. im going to test saturday if af dont shows


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I got my donation today, but I couldn't inseminate! He'd lost the sample pot he'd been given so he used something else. Turns out it wasn't airtight so by the time it got to me the semen had dried out :cry: It should be ok as long as I don't ovulate tomorrow. Next donation is on Wednesday and I've given him another pot which he'd better keep safe :growlmad:


----------



## babymakestwo

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Well I got my donation today, but I couldn't inseminate! He'd lost the sample pot he'd been given so he used something else. Turns out it wasn't airtight so by the time it got to me the semen had dried out :cry: It should be ok as long as I don't ovulate tomorrow. Next donation is on Wednesday and I've given him another pot which he'd better keep safe :growlmad:

Oh that's really annoying. Hope you get better luck Wed :hugs:


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies!

not been on here in ages, have been feeling a little down about stuff.

i had a donation this morning so fingers crossed i will have some good news soon. 

not sure about my chances. i have a horrid cold and as soon as i inseminated i couldn't stop coughing and i think most of it came out. just have to keep telling myself that it only takes one!

i got a positive opk yesterday so i don't think my illness has messed up my cycle. my temps have been a bit crazy though, 99.89 a few days ago so i don't think i will be able to 100% confirm ov this month. all other signs are good though.

any news here? who is on their 2ww or had bfp?


----------



## faithbabies

soon to be moms--fingers crossed! :)

TTC...ughhhh at least u can get another sample....hope he gets it right this time:)


rosie...infertility can surely get us down sometimes..most of the time...sounds like u did a good insem and like u said it only takes one!! fingers crossed this is your month!!! welcome to the 2ww, today is 10dpo for me and besides pale pink blood after a bm on 6-7dpo, i've only had a bit of cramping...AF due friday give or take a day so we will see....i'm not feeling super positive about it but i think it's cause i dont want to get upset this early....i may test Thursday but i'm going to try to wait....:winkwink:


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Well I got my donation today, but I couldn't inseminate! He'd lost the sample pot he'd been given so he used something else. Turns out it wasn't airtight so by the time it got to me the semen had dried out :cry: It should be ok as long as I don't ovulate tomorrow. Next donation is on Wednesday and I've given him another pot which he'd better keep safe :growlmad:


argggh men !!!! :growlmad:


----------



## day_dreamer

missgemmy said:


> Hey daydreamer, can we ask why you didn't choose valhalla ? He seems to be genuine while we have been chatting. We're meeting him saturday so will see.

I think we discounted him because we wanted a donor who was willing to be known to the child/ren afterwards...not in any kind of Dad/relative way, just to meet up once a year so that they can put a face to the name, and in case of medical emergencies.

Hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## tryingfor#2

Hi everyone. I'm new here (well sort of, registered a while a go, but new to ttc) and I will be using a sperm donor. I haven't actually found him yet, I have a couple of options and am hoping to begin trying in July. Any advice would be much appreciated, but I'm also looking to make some friends who are in a similar position.

And for all those ladies on their 2ww sending you lots of luck and :bfp: vibes.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with finding a donor tryingfor#2! 

Insem was done a little while ago so fingers crossed for cycle number 9! xx


----------



## faithbabies

hi ladies...needing to vent a bit...just feeling moody today...hate to be negative nancy but i think i'm out for this month..today is 10-11dpo(depending on what day i ovulated) and i'm feeling crampy, MOODY and wiping pale pink this morning, which i usually spot a few days before AF arrives so i'm thinking she may be on her way....not due to start till fri, sat or sunday lol...my cycles have been going back and forth between 27,28 and 29days..actually last month was 30...but i usually ALWAYS get +OPK 11 days after AF ends. so....i dont know what to think about CD6-7 pink on tp after bm but i have to say i'll be def disappointed when AF arrives...you all know how it is. at least we still have our same shipping donor.
thanks for letting me vent....we have kept this home insem stuff secret so noone knows we are trying...helps to have someone who understands :)


----------



## mechanica

I had an early scan this afternoon.

IT'S TWINS!!!!! I cannot believe it!!! :happydance:

Don't give up, girls!! I'm still in shock!!


----------



## day_dreamer

mechanica said:


> I had an early scan this afternoon.
> 
> IT'S TWINS!!!!! I cannot believe it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't give up, girls!! I'm still in shock!!


Wow. Omg. Congratulations mechanica :happydance: So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## rosie5637

omg mechanica thats fabulous news 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow congratulations


----------



## faithbabies

congrats mechanica!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

Yay! Congratulations, Mechanica!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

faithbabies said:


> hi ladies...needing to vent a bit...just feeling moody today...hate to be negative nancy but i think i'm out for this month..today is 10-11dpo(depending on what day i ovulated) and i'm feeling crampy, MOODY and wiping pale pink this morning, which i usually spot a few days before AF arrives so i'm thinking she may be on her way....not due to start till fri, sat or sunday lol...my cycles have been going back and forth between 27,28 and 29days..actually last month was 30...but i usually ALWAYS get +OPK 11 days after AF ends. so....i dont know what to think about CD6-7 pink on tp after bm but i have to say i'll be def disappointed when AF arrives...you all know how it is. at least we still have our same shipping donor.
> thanks for letting me vent....we have kept this home insem stuff secret so noone knows we are trying...helps to have someone who understands :)

of course, feel free to vent ! that's what we are here for, support !!
I understand it's frustrating even though I'm only on my 2nd month of TTC and still trying to narrow down my own OV cycle days... hang in there :) :flower:


----------



## dodgegirl

mechanica said:


> I had an early scan this afternoon.
> 
> IT'S TWINS!!!!! I cannot believe it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't give up, girls!! I'm still in shock!!

congrats !!! So exciting !! :baby::baby:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Mechanica! That is so exciting!


----------



## SpudsMama

Mechanica - STILL sat here with eyes like saucers looking at your message :haha: Congratulations, you deserve it :hugs: 

Insem went perfectly yesterday and ovulation happened yesterday too so fingers crossed! Only one thing went a bit weird, but I don't think it's anything for me to worry about. I put the softcup in at 1:30pm meaning to take it out when I went to bed... But I fell asleep on the sofa so didn't actually remove it until 6:30am :dohh: Haven't had any problems though xx


----------



## soon2bemoms

Congrats and big hugs to Mechanica!! We are very happy for you !!
DL


----------



## tryingfor#2

Congrats Mechanica!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats Mechanica! You must be in shock!!!

I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got 2 lines..so tested again with another brand, another 2 lines...then again today! So HOPEFULLY 7th time lucky!! My sister is only 6 weeks ahead of me! AF is due on Sunday, so will do a digi then!

Also, I got a new house! Pix on my journal, get the keys tomro and move in in 3 weeks!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats fantastic news hun. Are the fertility specialists advising you take anything.


----------



## LunaBean

Nope, my doctor is only in on a Tuesday, so cant get to talk to him til then, so I'm not taking anythying at the minute, which is stressing me out!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## SpudsMama

Congrats Luna and I hope this one is a sticky beanie :hugs:

This thread is seeing loads of BFP's lately :happydance: xx


----------



## faithbabies

congrats Luna!!!! praying for a sticky sticky bean!!!! :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Oooohhh congrats Luna. Lucky seven!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Luna, we want pics!


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica said:


> I had an early scan this afternoon.
> 
> IT'S TWINS!!!!! I cannot believe it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't give up, girls!! I'm still in shock!!

Wow!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: :yellow: Awesome news!!!!!! That's so exciting!

Big congrats to Luna too! :hugs:

And anyone else i've missed....

Haven't been on much lately, so i need to catch up!

As for us....... OPKs were weird this cycle... never really got a positive :shrug: Would go from two lines (faint) to only one line & back again... It was screwy!

We ended up canceling the donation on Thursday due to tornato watch warnings... we were worried to drive....

Also just found out i'm getting laid-off from my job in June, due to state-wide budget cuts.......... So, i'm feeling quite cranky!

I made a phone call yesterday about becoming foster parents..... so that's at least something exciting i have to look forward to! But I'm sure it will also be a rollercoaster ride...... just like TTC!


----------



## faithbabies

BOO! AF has arrived!! :( on to the next cycle!! fingers crossed!

ruby...awww sorry this cycle was a bust for ya!! and sorry about your job, my friend just lost hers as well...hope u get something else soon....as for the foster care~ yay!!! it is DEF a rollercoaster ride, but VERY worthwhile!! Good luck in your next attempt at TTC as well :) :)


----------



## LunaBean

12dpo! :happydance:

https://i51.tinypic.com/a3jjhe.jpg


----------



## mechanica

Wow, luna, congrats!! Hope this one is a sticky bean! Am so pleased for you!

Thanks for all the congratulations everyone, i still can't believe it. Trying to figure out how we'll all it in with sleeping arrangements, etc Might need to buy a new car! Eeek! Still in total shock! I prayed for a miracle and got TWO! I feel so blessed!

Good luck to all those in their 2ww x


----------



## Nimyra

Luna, Awesome digi! I'm sending good sticky bean thoughts your way!!!


----------



## babymakestwo

Mechanica - WOW! Huge congratulations - double the love!

Luna - I truly hope this is your forever baby. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome digi! Fingers crossed Luna!

Ruby-sorry this cycle didn't happen and I'm REALLY sorry about your job. How stressful!! I hope the fostering works out. Please keep us posted!


----------



## dodgegirl

congrats Luna !! I'm so happy for you ! I am sending lots of positive thoughts your way that this one is sticky !! :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

dodgegirl - yay I've been added to the list in your siggy :happydance: :haha: xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Hello ladies! I just wanted to say.........well, my signature says it all! ^_^

we are excited beyond words. 
Three cycles with clomid, four cycles with our awesome sperm donor, and first cycle using real egg whites. 

My hcg levels at 13dpo were only 33 and my doctor's secretary scared me by saying it's low, but researching the numbers shows that to be totally normal! The doctor calls "barely pregnant" and just wants to do another blood test Wednesday to make sure it's all multiplying well, but I have no doubt in my mind. My bbs are getting more tender by the day, I'm super tired, bloated, and I have done subsequent POAS tests and the lines just keep getting darker. 
Ecstatic doesn't even describe it!


----------



## LunaBean

Woo! Congrats! Ur only 2 days ahead of me! I'm hopefully getting bloods done tomro!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Big Congrats Kcupcake!! 33 is fine for 13 dpo. I don't remember what mine was, I'd have to look it up but I think it was 59 at 13 dpo. Keep us posted!

Hope bloods go well Luna! Let us know!


----------



## faithbabies

Congrats Kcupcake!!! fingers crossed for super sticky bean and great numbers!! :) :) :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

I swear this thread is super fertile right now... congratulations Cupcake!! :happydance: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

holy smokes, yes it is quite fertile !! Hope I will catch your fx'd !!

*Congrats CUPCAKE !!!!! * so exciting !
:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thank you ladies!!
Like everyone, I think, I'm petrified of the worst turnouts...but I am keeping it in the back of my mind. I /think/ I had a super early miscarriage when I was about 18 (completely unplanned, of course...) so hopefully I'm out of that whole "first pregnancy" risk. 
But it really seems like this month has been really good to a lot of us. It's all super exciting! I am really happy to see that I'll be progressing along with other ladies who used the same methods to get pregnant. 

And as for the bfns this month..... :hug:
don't worry; your time WILL come! Honestly, with all the stress I had the beginning of the month with my donor being stuck in another state and being convinced I would definitely not conceive this try, I figured I had no shot from the combination of stress and negative thinking. I felt like I was going to get AF; actually, I recall mentioning it a few times to DF, saying I think I'm about to get it, and checking to make sure I had tampons at the ready at home and in my purse. 
I didn't have symptoms from 2dpo. I didn't feel like this was the month. I almost missed my chance. My donor was home for three days, and it happened to just be the three days before ovulation. And then, I was afraid that I had mistimed ovulation, as my CM and CP were different this month. 

I had pretty much given up hope and was resigned to believing that there was a good chance it would just never happen for me. Really. I sort of thought I was doomed or cursed, or maybe the fates just knew I wouldn't be as great a mother as I thought I'd be. 
Now I realize it was super silly. 

Best of luck to all of you, and a happy & healthy 8-9 months ahead for the bfps! <33


----------



## NovemberRayne

Haven't been here for a little while and so glad to come back to such lovely news - congratulations to all those who are finally expecting!!!

As for us, I'm a bit stressed... We've had some lovely news recently, but it means we have to move very soon. We have no idea when it'll be so I feel slight added stress to conceive before we leave as we'll be too far away from our donor :( 

However, we had a lovely holiday... I had a fantastic birthday and have fingers crossed for our next donation xxxx


----------



## day_dreamer

Where do you girls usually do your inseminations?? 

I'm asking cos I work 2-10 and my donor works 9-5 so the only available time is looking like my break...half an hour around 6pm. But that would mean doing it in the car or work toilets...and I don't even have any instead cups cos stupid city link won't deliver to my house and if I order from amazon I can't guarantee that royal mail will bring it (they deliver fine)

*Worried*


----------



## SpudsMama

I've always done my insems at home, but couldn't you use a cheap hotel room to do it in? Just so you've got a bed to lie back on and some privacy. I know it's spending a lot of money for just half an hour but it's all I can think of without the softcups. The cups are obviously going to be your best bet if you don't have the luxury of time. 

Good luck and tons of baby dust! :hugs: xx


----------



## day_dreamer

We live an hour away from work/our donor, so home is a no-go. A hotel room isn't possible either, due to time and money restrictions. There's pretty much only me and OH on the late shift at work so I could easily lay on the back seat of the car if needed. Not ideal at all though. :( wish i could get some instead cups from an actual shop!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Do Boots sell them? I've never bothered looking :blush:

I suppose the car would be an ok idea if you were in a secluded spot. At least then you'd be able to lie down for the right amount of time.

I really hope it all works out for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Haha I haven't actually looked at Boots...can't find it on their website but can't look.properly cos I'm at work lol 

Can you imagine me on the back seat of my car?? Lmao The things we do ay??


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, TTC is crazy enough, never mind all of this insemination stuff on top :haha: xx


----------



## LunaBean

I think some people hav used their cars! Cud u not do it b4 work maybe,or late at nite?

Had a scan and bloods done at EPU 2day cuz I had quite bad pains last nite and this morning,and saw a wee sac! And betas were 889! Having 2nd set of bloods and another scan on Sat to check growth!
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-02 12.16.09.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## day_dreamer

Eeeeeeeee I love that scan picture so much! Can only imagine what it means to you :cloud9:

Even before or after work I'd be in the car, would have a little more time to lie around though, haha! Can't believe I might finally be leaving the WTT club and joining you TTC girls...I've been hanging around for months lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Luna! That is awesome!! I think this may be it for you! Great pic and beta number! Good vibes for increases!


----------



## SpudsMama

Really hope your numbers increase Luna!! :hugs: xx


----------



## honey08

day_dreamer said:


> Haha I haven't actually looked at Boots...can't find it on their website but can't look.properly cos I'm at work lol
> 
> Can you imagine me on the back seat of my car?? Lmao The things we do ay??


sorry just looking thro this thread. .... cant u get someone in the uk to buy them and them to u ? x


----------



## day_dreamer

honey08 said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Haha I haven't actually looked at Boots...can't find it on their website but can't look.properly cos I'm at work lol
> 
> sorry just looking thro this thread. .... cant u get someone in the uk to buy them and them to u ? xClick to expand...

I'm in the UK...just have problems with couriers finding my house and nobody I know nearby is in at the delivery time!


----------



## honey08

day_dreamer said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Haha I haven't actually looked at Boots...can't find it on their website but can't look.properly cos I'm at work lol
> 
> sorry just looking thro this thread. .... cant u get someone in the uk to buy them and them to u ? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in the UK...just have problems with couriers finding my house and nobody I know nearby is in at the delivery time!Click to expand...



wot bout to wrk/friends house ? xx


----------



## day_dreamer

No all the people I know around here (not many!) are out tomorrow. I risked it anyway and placed my order and its not coming with CityLink anyway woohoo. Hopefully it'll get here!

HOWEVER, think I've lost my donor. :( we were supposed to meet Sunday, the donate mon and tue. But he's busy all weekend so I decided I don't mind if we don't meet properly...ive been emailing him for 6 months, and to go ahead with donations Mon + Tue. BUT if I'm not meeting him before then he has no pots. and might be happy sprawling on the back seat of my car but he can't fill his pot in the work toilets.and I can't afford a hotel. Plus I've now got an interview all morning on Tuesday, and always work 2-10 so will never have anywhere for him to do his thing. *cries*

and not even a hint of a backup cos nobody lives anywhere near :(

dammit. bugger and drat. *cries*


----------



## dodgegirl

Just did my 2nd cycle of insem, 1st day. How long do you usually wait for it to liquify ? it just doesnt seem like very much spermies in that big cup ?! lol
today i waited probably 10-15 minutes. I will be buying pre-seed to use with my 2nd day insem on sunday, I just didnt have time to buy it for today's insem.

:wacko: sometimes all this planning makes me go crazy !! hopefully it will all be worth it when i have a little person in my arms :)


----------



## dodgegirl

day_dreamer said:


> No all the people I know around here (not many!) are out tomorrow. I risked it anyway and placed my order and its not coming with CityLink anyway woohoo. Hopefully it'll get here!
> 
> HOWEVER, think I've lost my donor. :( we were supposed to meet Sunday, the donate mon and tue. But he's busy all weekend so I decided I don't mind if we don't meet properly...ive been emailing him for 6 months, and to go ahead with donations Mon + Tue. BUT if I'm not meeting him before then he has no pots. and might be happy sprawling on the back seat of my car but he can't fill his pot in the work toilets.and I can't afford a hotel. Plus I've now got an interview all morning on Tuesday, and always work 2-10 so will never have anywhere for him to do his thing. *cries*
> 
> and not even a hint of a backup cos nobody lives anywhere near :(
> 
> dammit. bugger and drat. *cries*

I'm so sorry day dreamer.... :growlmad: how frustrating ! hang in there.. :flower:


----------



## day_dreamer

Right. So, I need to work out if we can afford it...its not looking good though as we pay over £300 a month just on petrol, so £38 for 2 days hotels would wipe out our food budget :( Plus we have 10hours of jobs to do round the house for our landlady, on top of our actual job, and would have to leave before 11 to meet him for 12 so that wouldn't give us time to do them ...and it'd also mean leaving our dogs for over 12 hours which is just mean :( 

I don't know, I don't know I don't knooooow.

If it was just me then I'd probably do it, but I have to drag OH around with me too as she has no other way of getting to work...and she has to do jobs round the house too. I just keep thinking that however expensive and inconvenient it is, if it works its worth it. BUT, I still can't afford the money or time :(

I don't want to be out before I've even started :( why the hell did we have to move??? Our flat was perfect!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you work something out day dreamer :hugs:

Yay for your first insem this month dodgegirl! For me it always took about 15 minutes for it to liquify (sp?). Are you having anymore donations this cycle and when do you ov?

10dpo and yesterday I felt AWFUL! All day migraine, coupled with nausea and vomiting. Today that's all gone thankfully, just been left with globs of yellow EWCM that I don't usually get until two days before AF (she's not due for another week). Oh and a skin breakout xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Ooo that sounds promising TTC Sept 2010.

I just got an email from our donor saying that 10pm is too late, sorry...so that's us out for the foreseeable future :'( didn't even get to try once! :'( and the irony is that my instead cups arrived this afternoon :'(

Good luck everyone x


----------



## DesiDiva

I'm an SMC (single mother by choice), I couldn't get in with a new doctor in time, so I decided to do it at home.

Two "shots" yesterday. Unfortunately my peak day was Saturday but I was out of town--but I'm pretty sure yesterday was O so the timing should be right, so long as my CM held out.

It was SOOoooo much better than the one IUI I did in the clinic! Turned out I had a horrid doctor and the whole dealing with REs and their constant demands for money or pushing of drugs has been stressful for me from the beginning.

It wasn't much cheaper, since I couldn't get the sperm from the cheaper clinic in time, and there was shipping and tank rental. 

But I was able to do it on a Sunday, on my schedule not the RE's.

We'll see. I'm 41, healthy, doing acupuncture and on a fertility-promoting diet. This month my ovulation was earlier than in past months--which is good, seems I'm moving to a longer luteal phase and closer-to-14-day follicular phase every month. So to the REs who say you can't change any of that (yes, the jackass that did my IUI said there is nothing an older woman can do herself to increase her fertility), that's hooey.

Now I guess I just wait. This wait even much less stressful. I was just trying this and felt like it was a "trial run"--an expensive one, but how else can you learn how to do it but to try?

Oh, for the second insemination I made sure to orgasm with a vibrator and swear it felt like my uterus was "sucking up" the sperm. Could be just powerful imagery but from now on if I do it at home, I'm going to make sure to have the vibrator nearby. I forgot for the first insemination, and chose to stay prone over going to get the vibrator.


----------



## EpdTTC

Luna, I am stalking for your update!!!


----------



## LunaBean

I updated it!


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I hope you work something out day dreamer :hugs:
> 
> Yay for your first insem this month dodgegirl! For me it always took about 15 minutes for it to liquify (sp?). Are you having anymore donations this cycle and when do you ov?
> 
> 10dpo and yesterday I felt AWFUL! All day migraine, coupled with nausea and vomiting. Today that's all gone thankfully, just been left with globs of yellow EWCM that I don't usually get until two days before AF (she's not due for another week). Oh and a skin breakout xx

Gotta love those skin breakouts ! YUK.

Had my 2nd donation insem yesterday, and yesterday was CD 17. Not sure which day I actually OV b/c I didnt buy the OPK as I didnt want to spend the $$ on the CBFM that I bought last month. I figured if I did 2 insems around my OV time, it should be good since the spermies can live for 5 days...

Not much time to stress about my 2ww b/c of all the house stuff going on and trying to find a roommate too. So hopefully 2 ww will go by quick !! 

Gotta run have a great day everyone !! :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck dodgegirl!


----------



## EpdTTC

Woo Hoo Luna! You must be excited! Things are looking promising for you this time. I'm excited for you. FYI, I moved out from my ex and had a successful pregnancy a month later. Something to be said for removing ourselves from stressful situations!


----------



## LunaBean

I'm thinking thats what did it! That and my 6 month break!! with he rout of my life for 4 of the months :rofl:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Hey!! :)

That's exactly what we're doing, looking for a sperm donor for at home insemination :)

What are the success rates of AI at home though?


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome :thumbup: As far as I know you're just as likely to conceive via at home insemination as you would be if you were trying naturally. I could be wrong though, I don't know much on the subject :blush: Good luck! xx


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

I hope so :)

Thank you!


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Also, just looked at your Ovulation chart and I don't understand anything.

I've been trying to work them out since last night but I just don't get it! 

How do I get one? Haha! 

sorry to sound so dumb ... :blush:


----------



## SpudsMama

You can sign up to the Fertility Friend website, that's the one most people prefer. 

You just take your temp (using a digital basal thermometer, can find them on eBay) every morning at the same time straight after waking, before you've even gotten out of bed. It's all about the resting temp. Then you just input each days temp into FF and it plots your chart for you. About halfway through your cycle (give or take a couple of days) you should get a rise in your temps which indicates that ovulation happened the previous day. They won't drop again until your period is about to arrive. That's it in a nutshell anyway... the basic stuff. 

Sorry if I told you a load of stuff you already know :haha: xx


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Nope, didn't know any of that, haha! Thanks :)

So, I need to get one of those and then start charting it! 

So, if the temp goes up after ovulation, how do I know when to do the insemination? 

Gosh, I feel so stupid .. haha :blush:


----------



## SpudsMama

You can either check your cervical mucus or you can buy some ovulation tests. Checking cervical mucus is easy but it freaks some people out if they're squeamish. Basically you can either check the toilet paper after you wipe to see what's on there or you can check internally by sticking a finger up there and looking at what you've got when you take it back out again. LOL I sound so graceful :haha:

Dry/Sticky - not fertile
Stretchy, clear (looks like a raw egg white) - very fertile - you should see this the couple of days before and maybe day of ovulation itself
Creamy - you might see this before and/or after ovulation. I don't think it's very fertile 

Ovulation tests are just the same concept as pregnancy tests really. Pee on them and see if it turns up negative or positive :haha:

If that makes any sense to you, then you deserve a medal! I'm sure the other girls on here will be able to explain it better than me :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nimyra

EmmaRhiannon,

Pick up a copy of What to Expect Before You're Expecting. There are lots of details about how to track ovulation using different methods. The easiest way is by using ovulation test strips which you pee on once or twice a day during your fertile period (starting 8 days or so after you period started last). 

Tracking ovulation using basal body temperature requires keeping track for a few months to notice the pattern. Usually ovulation occurs a day or so BEFORE the temperature spike. There are lots of details in the book along with example charts.

At Home Insemination with fresh sperm is just as likely to get you pregnant as the old fashioned way. roughly 15-30% chance of success per month of trying assuming you have your ovulation predicted accurately. Higher chance if you are younger, lower if you are older.

Good luck and welcome to the board!


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Thank you, you both really helped! 
I think I'm getting it ;)

I'm going to search for a copy of that book and have a read :)

I think the peeing on the stick method will work best for me, less complex haa!
Though I would like to attempt the charts etc aswell LOL


----------



## dodgegirl

yes, that book is awesome !! I've read it cover to cover, and then again and again in certain parts !! It doesnt really touch on any at home insem stuff, but that's what we are here for !!! :) stick around and you'll learn a lot like I have !!

good luck in finding a donor :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Another good book is The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth by Stephanie Brill. It has a nice section on at home insemination and is a great book whether gay or straight. Here is the link on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Gu...n-Pregnancy/dp/1555839401/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Good Luck!


----------



## SummerRocks

Hey everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you here. 

We are a lesbian couple and getting assistance from a wonderful sperm donor. We have been trying for 2 months now and of course hoping for a quick success! 

This month he came over on CD 15 - 17 - 18. He does his magic ;) in the bedroom and leaves right after. We use an instead cup to keep the sperm up there longer.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## faithbabies

:flower: welcome emma and summer!!! look forward to following u ladies!



sorry dont have alot of time right now but ive been MIA due to some family situations...our third shipped donation should arrive this friday so let's keep our fingers crossed:) i never seem to have much cervical mucus(ever) lol so i know u can take mucinex or grapefruit juice to help...so what do yall recommend or what worked for u and how much? i plan on googling it but just wanted to check with my "girls" first ;)



Luna...i love seeing your Beta numbers!! so so happy for you...you deserve this sticky bean so much and i'll cont to pray you will be holding him/her in 9 months time:) :)

everyone else...fingers crossed for you all and will catch up with yall soon:)


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Oh, thanks for info about the other book too!

Hey, everyone!
Looking forward to sharing our journey with you and following your journeys too :)
It's an exciting time!! :happydance:

:dust: to you all!! hope everything all works out okay!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Argh, AF came a day earlier than expected. I guess I'm moving onto cycle #10! 

By the way, if any of you ladies know much about charting, do you know if something may be going wrong somewhere? Because at about 10/11dpo every cycle, my temp starts dropping and doesn't stop until AF is here. Surely they should stay higher for a lot longer than that?? Could that affect any possible implantation that may be trying to happen...? I only noticed it a couple of days ago because my drop was a lot steeper than usual... xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mine always used to start to slowly drop around then. Implantation should have happened by then so i dont think you need to worry too much.


----------



## em44

Hi Tegans mama,

That is exactly what I've done this month, a friend has donated, I inseminated at home. Now I'm feeling a bit random :(


----------



## faithbabies

TTCSept2010-- sorry that AF arrived! :( i dont chart so i cant help ya there but fingers crossed for you bfp soon!! :hugs:

ok ladies i did find out the info i needed on mucinex and grapefruit juice for CM so i started that yesterday and due to get pos opk tomorrow...if i have to do another cycle i'll start my mucinex and juice earlier....anyway i have another question....last month when i did my home insem, i used 10ml syringe to inseminate...ok TMI but i pushed it as far as i could while still being able to push plunger and also far enough that i didnt feel any pain..i pushed very slowly and left the syringe up there the whole 30 mins....when i pulled it out there was ALOT of semen in the bottom of the syringe, almost like it pushed out and came up the back side of the syringe....does this sound ok? i was hoping i wasnt so close to the cervix that it all bounced off and didnt work because of that???ughhh sorry but i'm just hoping i'm doing it right.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just want to wish everyone luck with their conceptions and pregnancies. My beautiful baby girl, Anberlin, conceived via sperm donor, was born 5 weeks ago.


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Brandi! xx


----------



## faithbabies

congrats brandi! what a cutie! :)

afm...my donor couldnt ship this month so i'm wasting away a great cycle lol with my first month of CM that i can actually see on my underwear due to mucinex and grapefruit juice haha :) ah well there is always next month :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Urgh faithbabies, I know what you mean. Why does donor sperm/insemination have to be so sodding difficult?! I can always guarantee that my most fertile days will fall on times where I'm bound to be busy. This month - I'm moving to a new town, _right_ on the day before and day _of_ ovulation. Typical. I'm hoping to get donations on the 20th and 22nd, and I should ovulate on either the 23rd or 24th. So it's not _too_ bad, but it could still be better. Plus I've started EPO this cycle and I'm really hoping it doesn't delay the egg and mess up the timing... can you tell I'm frustrated?! :haha: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks Faith :) I had a scare 2 days ago,alot of bright red blood,had a scan expecting the worst,but there there was a yolk sac and fetal pole! Updates in my journal! 

I moved house 2 days ago 2,Im so stressed!

I usually use EPO,but this cycle I used Concieve Plus,duno if it made a difference,but thats the only thing I changed and baby seems to be sticking! Ive never saw even a sac with my previous 6 pregnancies!


----------



## sarah020

Hi we are doing at home insemination with doner sperm. Hoping to start trying this month. Just read that although checking ovulation dates is a good and useful way to plan it's also incredibly stressful and can make it harder to get pregnant. The site said to get sperm in there (to put it bluntly :)) as often as possible. 
Just wondered what you think


----------



## SpudsMama

Sarah - that is actually a good idea, I'd never even thought of that before. I know a lot of the ladies on here use anon donors, or they have issues with distance but I'm trying with a good friend who is available pretty much all of the time. The only problem is, I'm moving to a different town and it's going to be a few months before he joins me so we won't be able to take that on board for a while yet... that's if we don't get that elusive BFP this time around. It's got me thinking though... :haha: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My at-home insemination took on the first shot.

My best advice is to learn your cycles very well and learn your ovulation signs well too. Mine were increased discharge and pain every 13th day of my cycle. My donor and I inseminated on day 12. When I inseminated, I left the syringe in for half an hour as a "plug" and lifted my hips on 4 pillows. Afterwards, I left a pad on for another 2 hours, and then I showered. I know it seems kind of gross to leave it that long, but it worked. I got my BFP 11dpo and my daughter was born 7 days late on May 4, 2011.


----------



## LunaBean

Id advise tracking ovulatin too,unless you have a donor who is available all the time. This pregnancy I inseminated 3 times leading up to ov but it also worked when I only had one insemination. This pregnancy is the only one Ive saw a yolk sac and fetal pole with and hopefully heartbeat on tuesday


----------



## becsh

Hi all, I'm new to the forum so though I'd introduce myself. 

My partner and I have just had our first cycle of home insem. We live in a remote part of Australia and our generous donor is in NSW so I'm off on a 4 hours plane trip every month until I get pregnant. Unfortunately same sex couples can't access fertility clinics in my state. So home insem is our only choice.

Our first insem attempt was such a rollercoaster. My partner came down with me, although we won't be able to afford to do this every month, we both really wanted her to be there for the first time. Our donor is lovely - he's an old friend I'd lost touch with - yay for Facebook messaging! We stayed at a hotel near his house and he came over to the hotel, we went for a walk to give him some privacy, and he texted us when he was done. The first time we came back to see he'd left the little specimen jar on it's own little pillow. It was like a precious jewel (Which I guess it is, in it's own way).

The actual insem attempts were kind of hilarious. Me with my hips in the air and my partner inserts the syringe. It all seems to be working and we both relax a little bit and smile in relief. And that's when it all comes running out of me again and my partner is kind of mopping it up with her fingers and I'm frozen in place desperate not to make the situation worse and it's all so horribly ridiculous.

Sigh.

But we're getting the hang of it, I suppose. Chalk it all down to experience and just keep going. Hello and good luck to all you special women. I'm sending you all some baby dust from tropical Australia.


----------



## dodgegirl

becsh said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum so though I'd introduce myself.
> 
> My partner and I have just had our first cycle of home insem. We live in a remote part of Australia and our generous donor is in NSW so I'm off on a 4 hours plane trip every month until I get pregnant. Unfortunately same sex couples can't access fertility clinics in my state. So home insem is our only choice.
> 
> Our first insem attempt was such a rollercoaster. My partner came down with me, although we won't be able to afford to do this every month, we both really wanted her to be there for the first time. Our donor is lovely - he's an old friend I'd lost touch with - yay for Facebook messaging! We stayed at a hotel near his house and he came over to the hotel, we went for a walk to give him some privacy, and he texted us when he was done. The first time we came back to see he'd left the little specimen jar on it's own little pillow. It was like a precious jewel (Which I guess it is, in it's own way).
> 
> The actual insem attempts were kind of hilarious. Me with my hips in the air and my partner inserts the syringe. It all seems to be working and we both relax a little bit and smile in relief. And that's when it all comes running out of me again and my partner is kind of mopping it up with her fingers and I'm frozen in place desperate not to make the situation worse and it's all so horribly ridiculous.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But we're getting the hang of it, I suppose. Chalk it all down to experience and just keep going. Hello and good luck to all you special women. I'm sending you all some baby dust from tropical Australia.


Welcome ! Ever consider using softcups? They are great, that way the sperm doesnt come running out :) check it out on www.softcups.com you may have to order it online if you are in a remote area, as not all countries or stores carry them.

we have a softcup thread on here too, check it out:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html

good luck and keep us updated ! :thumbup:


----------



## becsh

Thanks dodgegirl. I already use a diva cup for my period so I've been considering trying that. The only this is (and I'm sorry if this is TMI) our donor is pretty 'generous' with his sperm samples and I'm not sure I'd be able to put a cup in without spilling it. I'll check out the soft cup thread and see what people say.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, if I were to use that method of having donations a couple of times a week I'd definitely still keep track of ovulation. I'd feel completely useless if I didn't :haha: But I wouldn't be able to do that for a while yet anyway if I were to take it on seeing as me and FOB will be in different counties for a couple of months, maybe even longer, we don't know. 

I think it's amazing when women get pregnant with only one insemination per month, they're so lucky! :haha: I always aim for at least two per cycle, but usually I end up with just the one :dohh: 

Luna, I love how I hardly know you, yet I'm so excited for you! :rofl: Good luck with hearing the heartbeat tomorrow :hugs: Actually, I might start stalking your journal :blush: xx


----------



## LunaBean

My journal is like Eastenders at the minute! Lol. I should pitch it to channel 4 for a documentary! Im just hoping the baby is a fighter after all this drama


----------



## MrsMM24

Mummylou23 said:


> has any one got pregnant by putting the donation in the instead cup and then inserting it xxx

This is a totally late message.... but we were staying off the message boards after our BFN the 1st week in May. We are back because we got a BFP this morning and have set up an appointment this evening to get a more accurate result. We have been trying for so long it is just what we need to do, although I have been feeling "pregnant" for about 2 weeks.

Anyway, I jumped in here to say, we started using the Instead Cups after reading all these posts in early April. We always insert sperm in cup, then insert cup. It is such an easy and "unmessy" method and we have tried different methods. We left this cup in for 8 hrs. Before we have left in for 6, 8, and 12. The donor after the 1st attempt, put the donation right into the cup. I layed there for an hour (actually fell asleep elevated) then went about the evening regularly, went to the gym, cooked dinner, helped with homework, ate, showered, took it out and went to bed. Good Luck ladies...


----------



## MrsMM24

lesbianlove said:


> hey everyone, i want to start a group for gay mums n dads or who are ttc or pregnant, me and my wife are expecting our first child married jsut wondering how it all works out with registering the birth? xx


Congratulations Ladies!!!

I do not know, as we are in the U.S. and of course the laws are very different here. But I wanted to send major congrats!! We may be in the same boat.... We are going to get the doctor to give a test this evening to be sure!


----------



## MrsMM24

LunaBean said:


> Woo! Congrats! Ur only 2 days ahead of me! I'm hopefully getting bloods done tomro!!!

Congrats Luna!!

I am right behind you two if all goes well this evening. I will be getting my blood tests! 5 weeks!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

SummerRocks said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining you here.
> 
> We are a lesbian couple and getting assistance from a wonderful sperm donor. We have been trying for 2 months now and of course hoping for a quick success!

Welcome!!

My wife and I are here as well. This forum has been a blessing so enjoy and welcome to the ride of BnB! Good Luck and Baby dust :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

becsh said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum so though I'd introduce myself.
> 
> My partner and I have just had our first cycle of home insem. We live in a remote part of Australia and our generous donor is in NSW so I'm off on a 4 hours plane trip every month until I get pregnant. Unfortunately same sex couples can't access fertility clinics in my state. So home insem is our only choice.
> 
> .

Welcome!!!

I am sending some serious baby dust your way! I also have to mention that I used the soft cups each time after joining BnB! They work wonders and I know 3 other couples that have conceived using them. Our donor uses the cup directly.
:dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats! How long were you ttc?


----------



## MrsMM24

LunaBean said:


> Congrats! How long were you ttc?

My Wife and I have been TTC for over a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for a little over 1.

We first tried with the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we started back using a known donor.


----------



## MrsMM24

It is Official! We are going to be moms, AGAIN!

:yellow:


----------



## mercedes2010

MrsMM24 said:


> It is Official! We are going to be moms, AGAIN!
> 
> :yellow:

Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: May I ask did you use Preseed in the softcup with the semen? I've heard they help the "swimmers" get where they need to go. How many cycles did you TTC just using this method until you conceived?


----------



## dodgegirl

MrsMM24 said:


> It is Official! We are going to be moms, AGAIN!
> 
> :yellow:

:baby:
CONGRATS!!!! That's SOOO EXCITING !!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Dollface

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats.


----------



## SummerRocks

MrsMM24 said:


> It is Official! We are going to be moms, AGAIN!
> 
> :yellow:

Congratulations :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

mercedes2010 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> It is Official!
> Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: May I ask did you use Preseed in the softcup with the semen? I've heard they help the "swimmers" get where they need to go. How many cycles did you TTC just using this method until you conceived?
> 
> Sure, I can answer this. No, we did not use Preseed. We have not used Preseed at all. However, what I will swear by, is the Instead cups!!! :thumbup: We had been trying for over a year, we read on BnB about the Instead Cups and started using them in APRIL! This cycle we used 2 "donations." Days apart. I also began taking Robitussin (my doctor recommended that to help them swimmers have an easier "route.") I layed pillows from mid-back to bottom for about 30 minutes, then took a nap (courtesy the Tussin :winkwink: ) Then I woke and went to work out at the gym and carried on the night regularly. I left the cup in for about 8 hours.
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Ladies!!

I will definitely keep you posted!!


----------



## rosie5637

congratulations!!:happydance:

i'm at a bit of a low point atm :cry:

i'm so fed up with negatives and my body has decided it's gonna go haywire.

i have suddenly developed allergies (mainly to fruit i think) which is causing my skin to flare up and itch. it's not doing my healthy eating plan much good either!

i've also found sanitary products are causing me to become very sore down below and i think i've got an infection now. i'm going to the docs tomorrow. i hope i can get the infection sorted before i ov cause i'm sure it will mean another failed attempt otherwise:cry:

it seems everyone around me is pregnant atm and it's getting hard to keep my chin up.

sorry for the rant:blush:


----------



## Dollface

rosie5637 said:


> congratulations!!:happydance:
> 
> i'm at a bit of a low point atm :cry:
> 
> i'm so fed up with negatives and my body has decided it's gonna go haywire.
> 
> i have suddenly developed allergies (mainly to fruit i think) which is causing my skin to flare up and itch. it's not doing my healthy eating plan much good either!
> 
> i've also found sanitary products are causing me to become very sore down below and i think i've got an infection now. i'm going to the docs tomorrow. i hope i can get the infection sorted before i ov cause i'm sure it will mean another failed attempt otherwise:cry:
> 
> it seems everyone around me is pregnant atm and it's getting hard to keep my chin up.
> 
> sorry for the rant:blush:

:hugs: Aww hun! I am so sorry this is going on. I know how disheartening it can be. But we are all here for you, so rant on! All of us have been in your shoes, and someday soon, you will be in ours! :happydance: I am sending you loads of :dust:!! Just when you think it's over, it isn't. Trust me. When we insemmed, I was so upset and frustrated with the discomfort that at one point I honestly said to forget about it, that I can't do it. But, I took a deep breath, prayed, and trusted my woman. And now, we are getting a beautiful baby girl on my birthday! NEVER GIVE UP!!:hugs:


----------



## mercedes2010

MrsMM24 said:


> mercedes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> It is Official!
> Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: May I ask did you use Preseed in the softcup with the semen? I've heard they help the "swimmers" get where they need to go. How many cycles did you TTC just using this method until you conceived?
> 
> Sure, I can answer this. No, we did not use Preseed. We have not used Preseed at all. However, what I will swear by, is the Instead cups!!! :thumbup: We had been trying for over a year, we read on BnB about the Instead Cups and started using them in APRIL! This cycle we used 2 "donations." Days apart. I also began taking Robitussin (my doctor recommended that to help them swimmers have an easier "route.") I layed pillows from mid-back to bottom for about 30 minutes, then took a nap (courtesy the Tussin :winkwink: ) Then I woke and went to work out at the gym and carried on the night regularly. I left the cup in for about 8 hours.
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the information...I wish you all the best!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi everyone, how are you all?

I've only got one donation this cycle, instead of the two that we'd originally planned. FOB is having a lot of problems with work :dohh: That one donation is 3 days early, but it's not impossible so I'm keeping my hopes up! But the best thing is... it will actually be a fresh sample! In the past he's always done his part at his own place, then brought it to mine... usually taking about 50-60 minutes. But he's going to do it here instead so I can insem straight away. I just hope he actually "finishes" this time, because last time we tried this he couldn't :growlmad: Donation will be on Wednesday 22nd xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi!

Yeah, you should be ok, although it is 3 days early, because of there is really more than one day to ovulation, some are just stronger. The fact that it is a "fresh" donation, will be the best thing! This could be it for you!!! Well wishes and most certainly wishing :dust: for you!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you MrsMM24 :flower: 3 days is the earliest it could be. I'm going to ovulate either on the 23rd, 24th or 25th. So the donation _could_ only be a day early. I'm just sticking with ovulation on the 25th because it seems to be the most realistic to me right now xx


----------



## LunaBean

3 days is still good, one of my pregnancies was 3 days before too and worked! 

So, bleeding/clotting/cramping constantly today, had a scan, and baby still has a strong heartbeat! I have a 7cm blood clot beside baby and my uterus is full of blood, so not out of the woods yet. Hafta stay in hosp another while yet!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hello Everyone, After a couple of days of reading I managed to cover all 300+ pages of this thread, and might I say wow you are all inspirations and strong strong women. My OH and I are a lesbian couple and are TTC in September we are super lucky that we have our donor who is willing to donate when we need and doesn't live to far away. I have always thought finding a donor would be the hard part but now I find the thought of insemination a bit daunting. We have been reading a storm on which methods to use and when to try. Thanks to many things we've read on this thread we have now looked into using softcups. So here is hoping that September is a lucky month. 

Glad to not be a lurker anymore and looking forward to getting to know you ladies. Good luck to everyone trying this month or on the TWW, we will be joining you soon.


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the madhouse! Theres a 'how to inseminate and sucess stories' thread u might want to check out, I cant post the link cuz Im on my phone but Im sure someone will! Good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: Welcome twinsfan! Here is the link Luna mentioned...

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

Sorry i haven't been around much. We missed insemination last month due to bad weather & a tornato warning right as we were supposed to leave the house to drive to meet the donor! :dohh:

Now we are scheduled to meet him tomorrow night. FX'ed. This may be our last attempt. I am getting laid-off from my job soon & money is going to be TIGHT. Each attempt costs us about $200 for supplies, hotel, gas money, etc... and we just are not going to have an extra $200 a month right now. Plus... i feel like we have been trying FOREVER! Something must be wrong...... :sad1:

Well, i'm certainly not caught up with the thread.... but..... i read a few pages back.....

Rosie... big hugs to you :hug: and some PMA coming your way!

Luna... i posted in your journal :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts!

TTC SEPT... i think the timing sounds fine! 3 days early is better than 3 days late! Good luck! 

And i see congratulations are in order for some BFP's!! :wohoo:

OH and i started our classes to become foster parents.... so i've been working on setting up the nursery! The thought of having a sweet little baby here soon is so exciting! :cloud9: I have already started dreaming about him/her!


----------



## c.30

Hi All,

I've just spent the last few days reading through the entire thread so I feel like I 'know' you all already. I must say there are some amazing women in here and I'm so glad I've found this thread/site.

A bit about me. I'm 32 this month, been single and living on my own for the past 8 years and for the past 2 of those the need to be a mum has been getting stronger and stronger. Wasn't sure how I was going to do this on my own but after a little googling earlier this year I found a few sperm donor sites (didn't even realise they existed and certainly wasn't in the position to be paying a lot of money to a clinic!). 

I'm on FSDW and I'm currently in contact with 3 possible donors who all live within an hour of me which is really important to me as, until September, I don't have the money to be covering travelling expenses which I have told them all...actually just waiting for them to get back to me.

If I have to wait til September, so be it although I would *really* like to try with the next cycle which will be around the 2nd week in July. I've been reading 'TCOYF' and temping, poas, checking CM and CP for several months now so I'm getting a good idea of whats going on in my body.

Anyway, best stop there cos I'll be writing an essay - I'm actually currently a student, I study Psychology at University, will be starting my 3rd year in September so maybe it would be wise to not try until then although I have thought about timing A LOT...anyway, I said I was stopping, lol. Look forward to chatting to you all.

C


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome, nice to see another single gal who is braving it alone.


----------



## SpudsMama

I was just thinking that too topaz... I don't really see many single girls around BnB :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Hello Everyone, After a couple of days of reading I managed to cover all 300+ pages of this thread, and might I say wow you are all inspirations and strong strong women.
> Glad to not be a lurker anymore and looking forward to getting to know you ladies. Good luck to everyone trying this month or on the TWW, we will be joining you soon.

Welcome to BnB!! It has been such a "tool" for my wife and I. (There is also the "Lesbians TTC" thread that you should check out) Anyway, the Instead Cups have to made a difference for us. We have been trying for over a year. Once BnB helped with the knowledge of the Instead Cups, it seems that our prayers had been answered and now, we are looking at our 1st sonogram on 6/23!!!! Good luck to you and your partner, I hope to see you around the threads soon....

Wishing you all plenty of :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

I definitely won't be getting my BFP this cycle. FOB tried to do his part here again (after the first shot at that failed in Feb) and it didn't happen. It puts him under too much stress. I can understand that, I know him very well and he's in the same boat as me (asexual) so doing what he needs to do goes against his nature completely. But that doesn't stop me from feeling like crap because another cycle has been wasted :cry:


----------



## LunaBean

You must be annoyed,Ive had donors who couldnt perform,or who missed the pot! Theres a few of us single girls on here now!


----------



## MrsMM24

Is there any way that he can give his "donation" in his most comfortable environment, and then you can do the procedure yourself? We did the "donation" at our donor's home and then we have also done it at our own.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i always went to my donors house. i would text him when i was 5 mins away and he would have it waiting for me. he was only ever not able to produce the goods once but i did get 2 others that cycle so couldnt moan.


----------



## SpudsMama

He usually donates at his own place, then makes his way here to give it to me so I can insem... but it takes around an hour so the sperm won't have been at their best, if they weren't dead already. I can't inseminate at his place because it's a shared house, and to be honest, it's a bit grotty. Definitely not somewhere I'd choose to do the insemination. He agrees. So unless he can somehow become a bit more comfortable doing his part at my place we're pretty much stuck. Especially as we're going to be living about 90 minutes apart from next week xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

could you go out for a walk while he does his bit. might feel less pressured if you arent in the house. he can text you when he is done.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I've just suggested that to him, thanks topaz :flower: I won't get a response for a while though because he's in an audition xx


----------



## mechanica

Hi ladies, another single girl here! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear this month didn't work out TTC, i can't think of anything that hasn't already been suggested. You must be fed up though, i would be!

I had my second scan yesterday and all is well! :happydance: Due at the end of December, though as it's twins they'll come early. I'm still in total shock - will have to buy a new car and everything! I have another scan at 16 weeks to check their progress. They're fraternal twins, so non ID i think. They have their own sac and placenta. I'm so happy!! Will try and upload a scan pic!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/265113_10150659366505634_816630633_19469047_690410_n.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

I still can't get over you having twins :haha: I love your two tiny bubs :cloud9: xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe they look great.


----------



## LunaBean

Aww theyre so cute! Heres mines from yesterday at 7 weeks 3 days! Also started my preg journal,link in my sig!
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-21 11.09.28.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Wow Twins..... My gf keeps joking that she wants Twins seeing as we are fans of the MN Twins. I believe her exact quote is "Think of the signs These Twins love the Twins" Glad to hear everyone is still doing good.


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Trying our first cycle this month - hopefully!!


----------



## becsh

Hi again all,

I self-insem'd on 6,7,8 June based on a positive OPK on 7 June. Still no AF which is weird for me cos it's day 32 and I normally have a 27-29 day cycle. Did HPTs on 11 and 12 dpo and BFN both times. I figured I'm not preggers this time round, but still my temps are high and no AF.

Here's my chart. www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35f457

It was only our first cycle TTC, perhaps my cycle is just out of wack from the stress and everything but I'd love to get some ideas from people. 

I'm sure I'm tempting fate by even asking this but the uncertainty is killing me. :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

I would def test again it could have been too early to show before. those temps do look good.


----------



## SpudsMama

Your chart looks very promising and I agree with topaz... you were testing quite early when you got those BFN's. I'd test again, ideally with FMU and see what you get. I think if you were pregnant a positive would be showing by now. Good luck! :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

I had a '21 day progesterone test' this month, my GP suggested it after I informed him of my plans. I haven't got regular cycles so I booked the test 6 days after my temp shift (14/06) so presume I ov'd on 13/06 and so blood test was 20/06. I phoned yesterday and got the confirming letter today saying that my GP has seen the results and would like me to make another 21 day test next cycle. The letter goes on to say 'your results suggest ovulation has occurred, repeat day 21 progesterone on another cycle please.'

I didn't worry too much about it. Just been to see same nurse who did the blood test to talk to her about NRT and asked her if she had my blood test number on the screen, she said it was 26 but had no idea whether that was good or bad...through googling I can't seem to find a reassuring answer...

I'm trying not to worry, the nurse said the test should ideally be done 7 days before your period, yeah, easier said than done. I told her I went from my temp shift cos that tells me that I have deffo ovulated right?!?! (see I'm even questioning my own knowledge here, lol). I'm glad in a way that my GP is helping me here but I guess with TTC there's always these niggly little worries and this is one of them at the mo.

Anyway, just thought I'd update. :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Loving the scan pics! Mechanica... your twins look great! :wohoo: Love them!

Luna -- Is this your 1st scan pic with a visable baby bean??? :happydance: So awesome! That baby looks comfy & cozy... hope she/he stays snuggly for another 7 - 8 months! Remind me.... does the doc have you on anything different this time? Has the bleeding stopped? I will check out your pregnancy journal later!

becsh -- Test again! :test: Things seem promising!

Hi c.30 :wave: I don't know anything about those tests... But wanted to welcome you! Starting the journey is very exciting! :thumbup:

Hi EmmaRhiannon :hi:

We met our donor the other night! He brought his girlfriend with him!!!!! But that was fine.... so happy to see she is ok with the whole process! I made the mistake of not reserving the hotel. It was a monday night & last time we were there it was empty in the parking lot! This time....... every room was full!!!!!! The donor had to go in the bathroom of a restaurant to give us his donation.... and then we inseminated in the back of our mini-van! :dohh: It was quite an experience!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thank god for the mini van. lol.


----------



## Nimyra

Lol. Ruby - thank God for the minivan. :) Where did you find your current donor? 

I am contemplating starting to look for a new donor or else look into asking my previous donor to ship... but I should probably be responsible and wait another year before TTC.


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree. I think that the tests were early, and of course anticipation plays a part. The chart looks really ideal.

I would test again, as if you are indeed pregnant, it would be showing now, even if a little faint. False positives are not as common as False negs. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

RubyRainbows said:


> We met our donor the other night! He brought his girlfriend with him!!!!! But that was fine.... so happy to see she is ok with the whole process! I made the mistake of not reserving the hotel. It was a monday night & last time we were there it was empty in the parking lot! This time....... every room was full!!!!!! The donor had to go in the bathroom of a restaurant to give us his donation.... and then we inseminated in the back of our mini-van! :dohh: It was quite an experience!

WOW!

Now that is making the most of what you have.... At least you had a minivan :haha: His GF, that is very different, but her support can possibly make this an easier process for him so that is good. Good luck this cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Thank god you had ur minivan! Yeah this is the first time Ive ever saw anything on a scan, saw the heartbeat 4 times now! Have another scan on Tuesday then every week until 12 weeks then every 2 weeks until 20 weeks. Bleeding has eased but not stopped, it gets worse if I walk about or pick up my nieces. Stil staying with my sis til saturday


----------



## LunaBean

Also hav the worst all day sickness!


----------



## MrsMM24

Luna -

It seems that you do not need to walk! Or even pick up the neices, and I know it is such a hard request.


----------



## rosie5637

hope all you ladies are doing well. nice to see some more single ladies:flower:

well i went to the doctors. been told i've got contact urticaria. the doctor gave me some tablets but when i read the leaflet it said not to take them when pregnant, so i haven't. i told him i had been trying:dohh::growlmad:

i had some swabs taken because i thought i had an infection down below caused by an allergic reaction to sanitary towels. omg it hurt! the nurse said i was red raw inside :blush:
got the results today and it shows no infection whatsoever! i must admit i seem fine now, it must have been an allergy, i'd put money on it coming back if the witch arrives again.:wacko:

i had another donation tonight so fx'd. not very confident cause my body doesn't seem to like anything foreign atm. my donor has jinxed it too by saying he's got a good feeling about this month!:dohh:

hope we can have some more :bfp:'s on this thread

god i waffle sometimes, sorry! :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know right! Thank God for the mini van... AND tinted windows!! :rofl:

We had some time to chat with the GF while the donor was in the bathroom... she said her sister had 7 miscarriages before adopting a baby... so she said she understands that sometimes you need "help" from a 3rd party to make your dreams of having a baby come true! She was nice. 

Nimyra -- We met him from the yahoo groups free donor site. I am so greatful for advice i get on here... otherwise i would have no idea how to do all of this! That's so exciting that you are considering baby #2!! 

Good luck Rosie! C'mon... we need to become bump buddies ASAP!

MrsMM24 -- I see your daughters name is Kenydi... i LOVE that name! So pretty! We have Kenadee on our list of potential baby names!


----------



## babymakestwo

Hi c.30 - great to have another single girl on board here! (Nothing against you loved-up-ladies of course :flower:)

Congrats on all BFPs and sticky beans and baby dust to all those who need it! :thumbup:

I'm only a few weeks away from my op now, so thought I'd better pull my socks up and get donor-hunting! :wacko:


----------



## becsh

RubyRainbows said:


> I know right! Thank God for the mini van... AND tinted windows!! :rofl:
> 
> We had some time to chat with the GF while the donor was in the bathroom... she said her sister had 7 miscarriages before adopting a baby... so she said she understands that sometimes you need "help" from a 3rd party to make your dreams of having a baby come true! She was nice.

Also, as I understand it, it's actually really beneficial for the quality of the donation if your donor's girlfriend can can be actively 'involved in the process' if you know what I mean. Of course, that's not for everybody, but is something to think about. 

Lots of baby dust to you (and everyone else). I haven't tested again yet, but I'm now 16dpo and still no AF. I was finding the uncertainty kind of crazy-making so I made a pact with myself to give it till tomorrow morning for AF to arrive and to try not to obsess about it in the meantime. I'll test tomorrow if I need to. I'm cautiously optimistic though. :blush: Will keep you all posted.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Ruby- Back of the minivan? Brings back high school memories for me :blush: lol Hoping for BFP for you!

Question for you guys. Our biggest worry is when to inseminate during my cycle. We have heard multiple ideas. We will be able to inseminate 3 times each cycle and want to make sure it is the best and most fertile time. Thanks Ladies


----------



## MrsMM24

RubyRainbows said:


> MrsMM24 -- I see your daughters name is Kenydi... i LOVE that name! So pretty! We have Kenadee on our list of potential baby names!

That is really good that she is so understanding, this is meant to be for you all!
I love the spelling! so you already know.... my vote is for Kenadee!!! My daighter would agree :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

[/QUOTE]

Also, as I understand it, it's actually really beneficial for the quality of the donation if your donor's girlfriend can can be actively 'involved in the process' if you know what I mean. Of course, that's not for everybody, but is something to think about. 

[/QUOTE]

I really wanted to say that, but didn't want to offend. I really think if she was able to "help" his donation creation, it would make it even more "able"...

You are GOOOOOD, we would have definitely tested again. I think the morning will bring you ALOT of happiness.... can't wait on your update!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Ruby- Back of the minivan? Brings back high school memories for me :blush: lol Hoping for BFP for you!
> 
> Question for you guys. Our biggest worry is when to inseminate during my cycle. We have heard multiple ideas. We will be able to inseminate 3 times each cycle and want to make sure it is the best and most fertile time. Thanks Ladies

Well, I inseminated in the afternoon each time. I also used a basil them. so I could see what my temp was exactly. I have heard that mornings and evenings, but it is probably different for everyone and in this case, depends upon the time of day you are able to hoist the legs up and keep them there the longest.... Good Luck! and try to stop the worrying, it will all come together as it should.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks girls! :flower:

becsh -- Fingers Crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## becsh

Hi all,

I woke up this morning to find that AF had got me. I'm disappointed, especially because I'd got my hopes up. Feel a bit like my body was teasing me. I've been charting 9 months already and never been this late before. But, these things happen - and it's all good practice I guess. 

TwinsFanMTB - we inseminated 3 times this cycle: 2days prior to O, 1day prior to O (and the day of our positive OPK) and on O day.
We probably would have liked to insem one day later as well but we have to travel to our donor so had flights we couldn't change. 

MrsMM24 - yeah, it's a difficult conversation to have, but I reckon just by asking this person to be a donor you've already had quite a few awkward conversations. His gf obviously knows about and is supportive of the whole thing already so it's not like it's coming from nowhere. Maybe you could raise it in an email or something. (I find awkward conversations a little easier to have in writing).


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm onto cycle 4 with donor. Will use smiley face opk this month hopefully catch the egg


----------



## RubyRainbows

becsh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I woke up this morning to find that AF had got me. I'm disappointed, especially because I'd got my hopes up. Feel a bit like my body was teasing me. I've been charting 9 months already and never been this late before. But, these things happen - and it's all good practice I guess.

:hugs: Sorry, i know how disappointing it is when our bodies tease us!


----------



## gemini87

hey all nt sure where i fit in round here bin a stalker 4 a while. bt thought i shud finally say 2 u all
x


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi Gemini :flower:

I've been moving house the last few days and after all that bother with the failed donation last week, it turns out that it wouldn't have made a difference anyway... I still haven't ovulated! I've had pretty stable temps, apart from a small rise this morning, and EWCM for over a week! God only knows what's going on there :wacko:

Me and FOB have decided to take a break from TTC for a couple of months... just to get settled with the new house, he's got work issues and now I need to get to know my cycle again xx


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi Gemini :flower:
> 
> I've been moving house the last few days and after all that bother with the failed donation last week, it turns out that it wouldn't have made a difference anyway... I still haven't ovulated! I've had pretty stable temps, apart from a small rise this morning, and EWCM for over a week! God only knows what's going on there :wacko:
> 
> Me and FOB have decided to take a break from TTC for a couple of months... just to get settled with the new house, he's got work issues and now I need to get to know my cycle again xx

You are probably right, there is sooo much going on for you right now, the body is such a "machine," I am sure that you will be back to the TTC boards soon. In the meantime, realx, enjoy the new home and we hope you will read up occassionally on us, we would love to have you and cannot wait till you bust in with your TTC and :bfp: story soon!:hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

Did any of you watch the documentary about 'donor 150' last night? Pretty interesting.


----------



## MrsMM24

No, I didn't watch it. How was it, sum it up??


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I missed it because I had people over :dohh: I did see one of the girls interviewed last week though and it seemed interesting then. 

Yes, I'm definitely still going to be stalking this thread, as well as a few others! I can't help myself :rofl: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

RainbowMum said:


> Did any of you watch the documentary about 'donor 150' last night? Pretty interesting.

No... fill us in!


----------



## gemini87

thanks ttc.
missed donor 150. was it any good rainbow?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi gemini :wave: Are you doing at-home AI?


----------



## gemini87

hi ruby 
yeh me + my partner have been trying at home with a donor on and off over the last 3 years with no joy. so am nw gettin myself checked out wit my dr. 
thanks for askin hope ur ok
x


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! sorry i've been MIA...just been super busy around here but i have been trying to stay caught up on your posts:) 

WELCOME gemini!! :flower:

not much new to report here...next AI attempt in about ten days so fingers crossed! :winkwink:

baby dust to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## gemini87

thanks faith babes + gl 4 nxt attempt sending you lots of baby dust ***


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi faithbabies... was wondering where you've been! Remind me... is that guy (we talked about) mailing you sperm? Or did you pick someone else?

Gemini... OH and i have been trying off/on for a few years now... with no luck! Keep us posted what your doctor says.

We are anxiously counting down the days until its time to test! Hoping & praying for our BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemini87

will do ruby got a fone appt on monday 2 discuss my bloods. fingers x'd + sendin lots of baby dust your way


----------



## faithbabies

ruby...no maam we found another shipping donor and really like him...the NY guy stopped donating (AGAIN)...he was just too shady for me! do you have a local donor? fingers crossed for your BFP!! :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> ruby...no maam we found another shipping donor and really like him...the NY guy stopped donating (AGAIN)...he was just too shady for me! do you have a local donor? fingers crossed for your BFP!! :flower:

Kinda local... he lives 2 hours away (which is the closest donor we've worked with so far!) We like him alot! :happydance:


----------



## OHaiMommy

Gals, I know I haven't been around much and kind of pop in and out of this thread, but just an update. DH and I have been inseminating with his sperm. I got a BFP this week, inseminating worked! Keep the faith everyone and baby dust to all!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## sarah020

Hi ladies. Just been reading through all the posts on here, congrats to all the bfp's!! I need your advice. we will be using donor sperm and i was wondering what the chances of getting a bfp with syringe and instead cups is?


----------



## LunaBean

Using a syringe has more or less the same chance of working as doing it the 'natural' way, so about 25%!


----------



## PG5K

OHaiMommy said:



> Gals, I know I haven't been around much and kind of pop in and out of this thread, but just an update. DH and I have been inseminating with his sperm. I got a BFP this week, inseminating worked! Keep the faith everyone and baby dust to all!

Congratulations, how long did it take? Me and my dh are going to be inseminating with his sperm to.


----------



## gemini87

congrats ohai. got my results ruby bloods came bak all ok so jst gota have my ultrasound b4 discussin everyfin with my doc + hopefully get a referral 2 a fs.
x


----------



## TwoMummies

Hi everyone :)

RubyRainbows directed me to the group, will have a read through and catch up with everyone stories when I have a bit of time :)

I'm Beci, in a lesbian relationship, my partner Colleen is trying to conceive with donor sperm at the moment (we are currently on the 2WW).

I have 2 children from a previous relationship, this will be Colleen's first.

We are using a known donor that we found online.

The laws in the UK are very different and you cannot buy sperm from a bank, it's either inseminate at a clinic which is expensive or find a known donor and inseminate with fresh sperm.

We are very lucky that the guy we are using is happy to travel to us and donate (cannot be shipped in the UK as shipping times are too long), 

Fingers crossed we all have that BFP soon!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi TwoMummies :wave: Glad you found this thread! So many wonderful ladies here... and so many success stories! You will find as you catch up on the thread... that we have several little babies in our "group" who have been concieved along the way, since way back when this thread 1st got started & are now here in their mommies arms! :wohoo: It's definitely motivation to keep trying!

I will respond more tomorrow to your private message. My eyes are going squirrely tonight! I'm having a cry-my-eyes-out pity party kind of night...... and i just spent the last several hours researching online (re: my son). So exhausted now!!!!!!

We haven't tested yet!!!!!!! I'm dying to, tho! :test:

Trying to wait... so sick of wasting $$ on tests... getting depressed over BFNs... and then AF arrives soon after! Our goal is to wait until AF is a few days late before buying tests. It's not easy tho!!!!!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Good Luck Ruby! I'm impressed by your will power to wait to test, don't think I could wait that long.


----------



## Tatertot

Any advice on finding semen to use in an at home insemination? Preferably from a clinic that will ship to my house.


----------



## Nimyra

Tatertot, you can call just about any sperm bank in the U.S. Most will need a note from a doctor (OBGYN okay) saying that they know you are doing at-home insemination and you have discussed the how-to with them. It shouldn't be too big of deal to get a dr's note and then buy sperm to have shipped to you frozen. -- If you go this route, make sure you buy sperm that is prepped for ICI (intracervical injection) NOT IUI. IUI sperm is for intrauterine insemination at a clinic.

Many of us have opted to look for known donors (not through a clinic or sperm bank) and get fresh sperm. This is more dangerous, because you can catch diseases using fresh sperm (the sperm at a bank is frozen for 6 months to make sure the donor didn't have any communicable diseases), however, fresh sperm is more effective (25% vs. 3-6% and it's free). Finding a known donor can be more difficult - some people have asked friends, others have found them online using various websites.


----------



## mercedes2010

A quick "hi and how are you?" to all the lovely ladies here and I just have to say how much I love this thread! :flower:

While I am still in my TWW, I feel out this month. My DH and I are thinking of going this route with his sperm due to occasional ED problems. I know I want to use the syringe method if we try this (as opposed to him doing it in a softcup and inserting in me) it just seems like a surer way. 

I see that a few ladies used a "sterile syringe". My question is, does the syringe _need_ to be sterile? And if so, how do I maintain sterility up to the point where I "inject" myself? Seems like a lot of trouble but if it's important to sperm survival, I'll do it! I need advice from ladies who are experienced!!! Help please! :wacko:


----------



## Nimyra

I just washed my syringe in dishwashing soap. I think running it through the dishwasher is fine too.

Things being sterile is only really an issue if you are inserting something THROUGH your cervix into your uterus. Your vagina is not sterile. Whatever you usually have sex with is not sterile. Keep things as clean as you can, but don't worry about it.


----------



## MrsMM24

gemini87 said:


> hi ruby
> yeh me + my partner have been trying at home with a donor on and off over the last 3 years with no joy. so am nw gettin myself checked out wit my dr.
> thanks for askin hope ur ok
> x

I hope this news you receive from the doc is positive and it just is that you all need to do more methods of knowing you body, OV, etc...


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW!!! More ladies joining, this is GREAT!!! :dust:Welcome :happydance:

FAITHBABIES - You are a few days away, GL!!!

RUBYRAIN - I sooooo hope this is it, your BFP:bfp:, how hard the wait is, but the constant BFN are hell on the nerves...:dust:

OHAIMOMMY - GL on that :bfp::dust:

SARAH020 & MERCEDES - We used a syringe in the beginning, but because the fresh sperm is better we began to use directly into the INSTEAD SOFTCUPS. Less messy as well. Not to mention, it is hard to get all into the syringe, however, I know plenty that have used them. What we ended up doing was purchasing a few and not using them until insemination time. Capturing the "donation" in a sterile up prior to getting it into a syringe is also important.

TWOMUMMIES - WELCOME!! Thanks to RUBY for bringing you over. I wrote on numerous threads mentioning this one to Lesbians and basically sending a call out to same-sex couples so that we could mingle in one place (while still lingering in others) it is something about speaking with others going through and doing the same thing you know. I so hope you get that :bfp: do keep us posted!

TATERTOT - I agree, most you can just call them up or even look at their website and with a doc note they will ship to your home. They even post prices with shipping to home. If I recall, there is one in PA, NY, and VA that are near you to name a few.

Again, welcome to all the new ladies, I am happy, and I know many others here are happy to see you here. There is sooo much information that proves helpful, not to mention supportive ladies here and on BnB!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i just washed my syringe too. 

welcome to the new ladies, good luck.

think we are due another bfp sometime soon. 

ruby - im impressed with your will power, i couldnt stop myself testing at 10dpo.


----------



## gemini87

thanks mrsmm24. my initial bloods came back fine hav got an ultrasound nxt week when those results come back my dr should be referring me to a fs locally to explore my options e.g. more testing, medication etc as we know the issue is with me not our donor as he had success in the time he has been helping us with our couples but he is more than willing to have any tests done if required. 
congrats 2 all the recent bfps ladies + baby dust 2 all those in the 2ww
xx


----------



## mercedes2010

Thanks for the replies, ladies! :hugs:

I'm so excited abut next month...hope we get our BFP!!!!


----------



## SummerRocks

sarah020 said:


> Hi ladies. Just been reading through all the posts on here, congrats to all the bfp's!! I need your advice. we will be using donor sperm and i was wondering what the chances of getting a bfp with syringe and instead cups is?

Not sure what the chances are percent wise .. but we surely were blown away when I got a BFP in the second month of trying :) 

We got those cheap ovulation & pregnancy strips from e bay. It costs hardly anything. The second month of trying, we had "our man" come the day before ovulation, the day after and 2 days after ovulation ... which resulted in a BFP. 

We used a syringe (just rinsed it out) and instead cups. 

In meanwhile we had 2 blood tests done and the HCG is doubling as it should. Will have a first ultrasound later this month. 

It is still so early (6w4d) but really hope this little one decides to stick around!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL GEMINI, the news is good for your TTC journey.

SUMMERROCKS - Nice to see you lurking around in here again. I see we have the same notion, INSTEAD CUPS! They were awesome. I wrote about them in my Preg Journal, I swear by them. I really hope your stick bean continues to STICK! You are right behind me, as I just hit week 8 today!!


----------



## c.30

Congrats to all :bfp: gives me hope that this can work.

I've been a bit quiet because me and 2 friends went to London at the weekend for a birthday trip, had a fantastic time but I think I'm still recovering. 

I'm on CD11 today, in regular contact with my donor and we've decided I'll text him when I get a positive ovulation stick; he's keeping the weekend and monday free(ish) because saturday will be day 14 for me but of course, I'm not always regular.

I've everything I need, ordered softcups last night so hopefully they'll be here for this month's try. I've been taking EPO since CD1 and I bought some grapefruit juice today. 

In the time I've been waiting I've been able to talk about my decision with my mum who's told my dad and my brother and all the family are being really supportive which does help, for me at least. 

So yeah, that's me for now, will hopefully pop back in a few days time to update on insem :D


----------



## MrsMM24

C.30 - GL on the Inseminations!!!! :dust:


----------



## dmfamily

hello,,,,, we are new to the site and very happy we came across it...my partner and I have been trying for 5months...we use preseed and a softcup...for these past 3 times..the 2 months prior we used just a syringe and preseed...any advice..we are getting really depressed ;-(







9


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi dmfamily! Welcome :wave:

OH got her period yesterday. We are bummed! :cry:


----------



## rosie5637

welcome dmfamily:flower:

sorry to hear that ruby:hugs:


i have been preparing myself for another failed attempt this month. i just don't feel pg but my temps keep going up. anyways i just got up and did a test just so i can get on with planning the next try. OMG :bfp::happydance:

i just can't believe it! it's not faint either.

wishing you ladies lots of luck, i was begining to think it would never happen. now i've just got to find th words to tell my wonderful and patient donor


----------



## topazicatzbet

Excellent news.


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations... yet another BFP! :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

DMFAMILY - I saw you on another thread, glad you were able to find this one as well. My first piece of advice, is... DON'T get DEPRESSED!!! This is a little bit of a tougher journey for Lesbians. There is so much more needed to be successful, it will HAPPEN!!! :dust:

RUBY - Sorry to hear that AF has showed her face. On to the next cycle. Head up!

ROSIE - CONGRATS on your :bfp:!!! See, don't count yourself out. So you are having a Pisces baby??? (like meeee!  )


----------



## c.30

Sorry to hear that Ruby! :hugs:

Congrats to you Rosie on your BFP :flower:


----------



## TwoMummies

HUGE well done Rosie!

So sorry to those who were not succesfull this cycle :( 

We are not testing until the 18th but not looking good so far, Colleen has AF symptoms already.

Will update when we know for definate.


----------



## MrsMM24

TWOMUMMIES - GL, I hope AF stays away!!!!! Get out :witch:


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome to all of the newbies!!

Sorry about AF Ruby. <Hugs>

Huge congrats to Rosie and the other new BFPs!

My sweet Eden is doing great! She will be five months on Monday. So hard to believe. Time flies! She is proof that home insemination with donor sperm really works!!


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG Topaz! You're ready to pop I bet! How are you feeling???


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm def ready to pop thanks. I ve hit the fed up bit now. Just want him here now.


----------



## sarah020

Did alot of you ladies use soft/instead cups?


----------



## SpudsMama

Sarah - I always use them, but no BFP yet. They seem to be a lot simpler than messing about with a syringe... but that's just me :thumbup: xx


----------



## Madeleineme

Hi,
I'm new here and i'm so happy that i find this forum. It helps me a lot to know that other ladies are in my situation. I want to thank you all who are posting here. We are doing at home insemination too (me and my husband) with a known donor sperm. We are on the 2 cycle, the first didn't worked. I'm worried 'cause my cycle is a little bit too short, only 23-26 days and i don't know in this case when i'm ovulating. Last month i only calculated my fertile period mathematically and did not worked but now i'm takeing my temp and i saw that in the 6th day of my 23 days cycle , my temp has increased, so the next morning i did the insemination, and i did one more in the 8th day. What do you think, in my case when i have to do the inseminations, in which days of my cycle? I cheeked my cervical mucus too but I have not seen much, 'cause it is the first time when i cheek it, to my shame. Please help me with some advices. i'm really desperate because our donor even is an acquaintance is not very cooperative. Last evening for example he should come to our house for another insemination and he called as to tell that he wouldn't come. I'm sorry for my bad english i hope you understood me. I'm eagerly waiting your answers. Kisses.


----------



## LunaBean

I think maybe day 6 would be abit early as your period would only just be gone, you should temp your whole cycle so you get a better idea, as your temp will stay raised after you ovulate. With a 23 day cycle is cud be anywhere between cd9 and cd13, depending on you leutal phase (the days from u ovulate until next period come) 

Theres a thread on here with lots of hints and tips, im on my fone so cant post it tho!


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with Luna, you need to temp throughout your whole cycle for your chart to look accurate. Can you use ovulation tests that you pee on (like a pregnancy test)? You can get them cheap from eBay and you'll be able to pinpoint your ovulation day a lot easier xx


----------



## sarah020

are opk tests acurate? are some better than others? my cheapy ones still say negative


----------



## Touch the Sky

sarah020 said:


> are opk tests acurate? are some better than others? my cheapy ones still say negative

I use the clearblue w/the smiley face. for me, that really takes the guess work out of it and is much less stressful :)


----------



## SpudsMama

^^ Agreeing with Touch the Sky. I never got along with the cheapie ones, but the Clearblue Digital ones with the smiley face made my life much simpler, even if they do cost a bit more :thumbup: xx


----------



## sarah020

I went and got me some clear blue non smiley ones today. Still negative :(


----------



## Touch the Sky

sarah020 said:


> I went and got me some clear blue non smiley ones today. Still negative :(


how often do you test? i start testing once a day at CD9 and then twice a day on CD11. My +opk's have always come in the afternoon of CD13. it's negative in the morning of cd13 and also the morning of cd14. so make sure to test twice.. and with at least 4 hrs of urine your body (i hate that part)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am new here and so happy that I have found a place that I fit. Dh & I have been trying for 6 years to have a baby with no luck. Well we found out that he has a 0 count. We will be using donor sperm and doing the insemination's at home. Our donor is my step dad. He also has no kids of his own because my mom get a tubal after I was born. They did get pregnant 1 time but she m/c. This will be our first ICI this month and I am so excited. I am on cycle day 7 now so we will be doing the insem soon. I am using opk's everyday and will be doing the insem when I get a + opk. I did ask the donor if we could do 2 after reading on here that you all do at least 2 a cycle, he's thinking about that and will let me know. I really hope that you all don't mind if I join you because it sure would be nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same thing. Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## c.30

Feeling a wee bit sorry for myself at the moment. I'm CD13, been taking EPO since CD1 and I'm sure its making me feel nauseous and its really cheesing me off now so I don't think I'm going to take it tomorrow. Not sure what difference it will make to my CM or cycle but I can't stand this nausea!

Also, quick question re inseminations, once my donor has done his donation, do I just leave it for 10/15 minutes and then just suck it up into the syringe? Does this need to be done slowly or does it not matter? Also, I'm hoping to use softcups, if they get here on time, after I've used the syringe, I'm thinking this might be messy though. For those who have tried this, and I think I've read that a few of you have, hows the mess been? 

Thanks in advance for any input...and welcome to the newcomers :flower:


----------



## rosie5637

welcome wantingbbbump!:hi:

although the more the merrier where donations are concerned i wouldn't stress too much, i just got my bfp and only had a single donation this cycle. it's all in the timing, get that right and you've got as much chance with 1 donation as you have with more.

good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Madeleineme

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am new here and so happy that I have found a place that I fit. Dh & I have been trying for 6 years to have a baby with no luck. Well we found out that he has a 0 count. We will be using donor sperm and doing the insemination's at home. Our donor is my step dad. He also has no kids of his own because my mom get a tubal after I was born. They did get pregnant 1 time but she m/c. This will be our first ICI this month and I am so excited. I am on cycle day 7 now so we will be doing the insem soon. I am using opk's everyday and will be doing the insem when I get a + opk. I did ask the donor if we could do 2 after reading on here that you all do at least 2 a cycle, he's thinking about that and will let me know. I really hope that you all don't mind if I join you because it sure would be nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same thing. Baby dust to everyone!!



You welcome!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

rosie5637 said:


> welcome wantingbbbump!:hi:
> 
> although the more the merrier where donations are concerned i wouldn't stress too much, i just got my bfp and only had a single donation this cycle. it's all in the timing, get that right and you've got as much chance with 1 donation as you have with more.
> 
> good luck:thumbup:

Thanks Rosie, I was kind of stressing about it..lol Congrats on your BFP!!

c.30 I ordered the cups as well but I'm not sure if they are messy. I am going to use the syringe then put the cup in so the "stuff" stays right where I want it too. Well it can go up and make a baby but other than that it's so not being aloud out..lol


----------



## c.30

> c.30 I ordered the cups as well but I'm not sure if they are messy. I am going to use the syringe then put the cup in so the "stuff" stays right where I want it too. Well it can go up and make a baby but other than that it's so not being aloud out..lol

Lol, yep that's pretty much what I'm planning to do. Re the mess, I was thinking more about leakage but the plan is to insert the cup as soon after the insem as poss so hopefully this will minimise leakage. 

Lots of babydust to you and everyone else who's trying soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome SARAH - I used the softcups, and if you have read my journal or any of my posts on them, I pretty much swear by them, whether I used the syringe or not. I also agree that the Clearblue witht he smiley face is muuuuch easier and better!

MADELEINE - I am going to have to strongly agree with LUNA and TTCSEPT, that is a little too early, probably need to change that. Basically, a combination of all the methods (temping, ovu sticks, soft cups, etc) is best just so that you can cover all the timeframe basis.

C.30 - I wouldn't recommend you let the "donation" wait. ASAP is best, because then it is the freshest, air knocks the little swimmers off. In my journal I reference how we used the syringe, sometimes we used just the soft cup. When thawing, was the only time we did not use the "donation" as soon as we received it. You CM will help them, I also mention that my doc recommended Robitussin (and even baby aspirin) as it helps with ovulation, soften "barriers" and CM.

Softcups ELIMINATE the "messiness" so insert ASAP. The original use of the softcup is for no leaks....

:dust: to those still waiting and working on that :bfp:


----------



## LunaBean

Ive only ever used the cheapies, can be negative at 4pm then positive at 7pm! 

Wantingbump - Im assuming since ur donor is ur stepdad that he wud be willing to donate as many times as possible/needed? 

I almost always inseminated straight away and had 3 inseminations with this baby, but got pregnant before with one insemination. I used instead cups too, kept it in for 8 hours.


----------



## TwoMummies

For those who have asked about softcups etc. this is how we do it.
Don't know if it's working as no luck so far but was how we were advised by fertility clinic so it's from trusted sources.

1. Have the donor ejaculate into a sterile container and immediately after place the sealed container into a warm area on your body (under armpit, in bra etc) for 20 minutes. This is to keep it at body temperature.

2. Tap container to burst air bubbles and get all into syringe.

3. lie on your back, knees apart but feet together. Raise
Your bottom higher then your hips, a cushion helps.

4. Insert the syringe as high as you can, I would recommend using
The 10cm longer syringes you can buy as they make this easier. Empty the
Syringe slowly and leave it in place for a minute or two.

5. Remove syringe slowly staying in the same position and insert
Instead cup, leave in place for at least an hour.

6. If you can it helps to have an orgasm at this point as it
Causes the cervix to dip into the pooled semen giving you more chances.

7. Stay lying down for the next half an hour and don't go
To the loo. Some will still leak it always does but this will help a lot.

Fingers crossed it helps one of you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

My at home kit just got here:happydance: I also have a faint line on my opk test oooh I can't wait. I think I should get the + opk in 4 or 5 days now.

TwoMummies- thanks for the step by step tips. I am going to try those steps.

Lunabean- I'm not sure if he is willing to do it more than 1 time this month, but he did say he is willing to try for at least 6mo. I think he's being a guy and thinking the whole "I have super sperm so it will work in one shot" lol 
I'm pretty sure that if I get a bfn this month he will do it more than 1 time.

c.30- I hope that you get your bfp!! Are you nervous too? I want this to work so bad, but also trying to not get my hopes too high.


I hope that everyone has a lucky cycle and gets that BFP!!! Tons of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Ok ladies I'm slightly confused how exactly does the Robutusin help while inseminating this still is a little unclear to me. Thanks


----------



## topazicatzbet

Its supposed to thin cm so the sperm can swim easier


----------



## c.30

MrsMM24 said:


> C.30 - I wouldn't recommend you let the "donation" wait. ASAP is best, because then it is the freshest, air knocks the little swimmers off. In my journal I reference how we used the syringe, sometimes we used just the soft cup. When thawing, was the only time we did not use the "donation" as soon as we received it. You CM will help them, I also mention that my doc recommended Robitussin (and even baby aspirin) as it helps with ovulation, soften "barriers" and CM.
> 
> Softcups ELIMINATE the "messiness" so insert ASAP. The original use of the softcup is for no leaks....

Thanks for the info MrsMM, I'll check out your journal in a mo. 



> c.30- I hope that you get your bfp!! Are you nervous too? I want this to work so bad, but also trying to not get my hopes too high.

I know that feeling!!! I've been nervous the last day or 2 but this afternoon I feel really excited, I've had a darker OPK this morning so going to do another one around 5pm. Today is CD14 so I'm hoping I'll get my positive OPK soon and be able to text my donor. As said, very excited at the moment, I know it may take more than one cycle but just the fact that I'm now trying, well, I think this sums it up :happydance: lol


----------



## c.30

Oh, sorry TwoMummies forgot to thank you too, lots of good info there :thumbup:


----------



## JazznTee

The First day of my AF was june 28th. I have a 24 day cycle and my first Lh Surge came last night at 9pm. and my donor sperm was shipped to me from canada and arrived today at 11am. We used a soft cup but i feel as if i should have done it myself because my DW. Spilled some moving so slow. But i figure whats meant to be will be and what wont will not... So send me all the baby dust you have ladies this is my first TTC ever with my DW.

Finding my donor was the first task. Glad i have one now
:dust:


:spermy:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck!


----------



## c.30

Lots of :dust: to you JazznTee


----------



## ebelle

got my +opk yesterday at 2 pm and got my donor over at 1 pm today. annoyed with myself as wanted to take it easy this month, so was slack abt opking and now dont know when exactly the lh surge started. donor wasnt free to come yest and was only avail today

so my opk is negative today. should i get another donation tmr or shld I just be cintented with the one I had today?


----------



## c.30

Hi ebelle, do you check your temps as well? If so, a higher temp today would indicate ovulation has occured. If it were me, I'd probably settle with the donation I had today but the other's may be able to give a 3rd opinion 
:dust: to you


----------



## c.30

Ok, hoping this works

https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7681/photo9ph.jpg
https://img560.imageshack.us/img560/6822/photo8hj.jpg

This is the darkest they've been this cycle, positive or negative? I hate this guess work so am seriously considering getting a clear blue fertility monitor for next month.

My cm is no-where near ewcm but then I don't really have that much ewcm every month, just lotiony and then dry. I have got pre-seed I can use. What I could do is put my donor on alert, lol, I test again 11am so if it's a positive then, I'll get him down.


----------



## c.30

Bloody hell that's a big pic, lol, hope that's ok :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZNTEE - :happydance: I am happy that you got the donor, was fun for us, but definitely the hardest part as well.

:dust::dust: as you enter this 2WW! This is just another hard step in the most rewarding process. No worries about the "spillage" as what we learned is there are PLENTY of swimmers in a drop.

EBELLE - Never hurts to have another donation if you have that option, but I think as C.30 mentioned, the temp will indicate and you probably could be just fine with this one donation. If you read in my journal, this pregnancy was with one "donation." :dust::dust:

C.30 - Looks good to me, I would put that donor on Notice!! :dust::dust:

Good Morning Ladies (here in DC) I am sending out :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ebelle

My temp actually went down this morning so I did do another donation today. Really hoping it works this month!

I used a syringe to get it in and the softcups to hold it in. My softcups supply just arrived last week, so am really glad to have it :)

here's hoping!


----------



## dmfamily

...has anyone put the "donation" into the softcup and then inserted it? our donor places his little swimmers into a sealed cup and then we use a syringe to take it and place into the softcup and we insert...should we not put it directly into the softcup? we were just using the syringe and placing near my cervix and laying still for 30 min but after 3 months of that we noticed it leaked out...so we now tried the donation inside the softcup and then inserting...any ideas? should we put the softcup in after we use syringe to inject in me? LOL sorry just nervous about this month...we have had 5 neg months :-(


----------



## topazicatzbet

either way is fine. i always used the syringe then the softcup cos i found it hard to insert the soft cup without spilling. i also used preseed.


----------



## MrsMM24

EBELLE - FXD!!!! :dust: I cannot wait to hear that you got your :bfp:

DM - I have done it both ways, if you are nervous however about the "donation" directly in the softcup, don't be! The last 2 cycles (including this :bfp:) we insert already in the softcup. I know that it can be messy as TOPAZ mentioned, however, my wife helped as I was elevated and it was easier for her to "see" things. We practiced!! Believe me, without the actual "donation." I was JUUUST writing about this in my journal, how ironic. GL! :dust:


----------



## MissFemme

Hello everyone,

I am new to these forms. I was just wondering if anyone else has gone or is going through what I am and has any advice or stories to share!

My husband is in transition he is female to male. We decided about a year ago that we wanted to have another child. ( I currently have a 3 year old son from a previous relationship) We tried home insemination twice that year and both negatives. :cry: We where very disappointed and decided to take a break. So its been a year and now we're finally trying again!:thumbup: July 4th was the first day of insemination.. We fallowed all the rules to make sure everything was done correctly this time, and well seeing how badly my husband wants another child he has insisted to inseminate as much as possible even if I'm not ovulating...so we have inseminated 5 times this month. We are now on day 8 of first insemination. Its difficult to tell when I am ovulating seeing as my periods are never regular. I did buy some ovulation test though that help a little. 

So.. Has anyone else try this? any success stories.. any stories at all lol. How long did it take you to get a positive? My husband seems to think that this time will work and well we both are pretty excited. I don't think we are going to take a hpt until I haven't gotten my period for a while just to avoid the let down of a negative! :(


----------



## MrsMM24

MissFemme said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to these forms. I was just wondering if anyone else has gone or is going through what I am and has any advice or stories to share!
> 
> My husband is in transition he is female to male. We decided about a year ago that we wanted to have another child. ( I currently have a 3 year old son from a previous relationship) We tried home insemination twice that year and both negatives. :cry: We where very disappointed and decided to take a break. So its been a year and now we're finally trying again!:thumbup: July 4th was the first day of insemination.. We fallowed all the rules to make sure everything was done correctly this time, and well seeing how badly my husband wants another child he has insisted to inseminate as much as possible even if I'm not ovulating...so we have inseminated 5 times this month. We are now on day 8 of first insemination. Its difficult to tell when I am ovulating seeing as my periods are never regular. I did buy some ovulation test though that help a little.
> 
> So.. Has anyone else try this? any success stories.. any stories at all lol. How long did it take you to get a positive? My husband seems to think that this time will work and well we both are pretty excited. I don't think we are going to take a hpt until I haven't gotten my period for a while just to avoid the let down of a negative! :(

First, welcome to the world of BnB!!! Nice to have you and believe me, you will get PLENTY of people going through what you are.... I have a journal on my sig, click it and read about our insemination attempts, including this one where we have a :bfp: GL!!! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

dmfamily - Yes, I just put the donation straight into the cup and insert, I don't use the syringes at all anymore... it's much easier :thumbup:

MissFemme - Good luck for this month, I really hope you get your positive! But I will say that only a couple of cycles is a really short time, and many people get their BFP's later than that so you don't have to stress too much right now :flower: xx


----------



## MissFemme

Hello everyone,

I am new to these forms. I was just wondering if anyone else has gone or is going through what I am and has any advice or stories to share!

My husband is in transition he is female to male. We decided about a year ago that we wanted to have another child. ( I currently have a 3 year old son from a previous relationship) We tried home insemination twice that year and both negatives. We where very disappointed and decided to take a break. So its been a year and now we're finally trying again! July 4th was the first day of insemination.. We fallowed all the rules to make sure everything was done correctly this time, and well seeing how badly my husband wants another child he has insisted to inseminate as much as possible even if I'm not ovulating...so we have inseminated 5 times this month. We are now on day 8 of first insemination. Its difficult to tell when I am ovulating seeing as my periods are never regular. I did buy some ovulation test though that help a little. 

So.. Has anyone else try this? any success stories.. any stories at all lol. How long did it take you to get a positive? My husband seems to think that this time will work and well we both are pretty excited. I don't think we are going to take a hpt until I haven't gotten my period for a while just to avoid the let down of a negative!


----------



## dmfamily

...this will probably be a bit TMI...but we have been having myself lay down and insert the soft cup myself....it took practice...standing and squatting didn't work...I have read many articles on the correct insertion...but I fold like a taco with the donation inside...and push up..and click behind the pelvic bone....I assume it is right....if I then stick my finger inside we can't feel it unless I push down...just as if I was taking it out...does this seem right? Thanks so much everyone for the feedback!


----------



## ebelle

topazicatzbet said:


> either way is fine. i always used the syringe then the softcup cos i found it hard to insert the soft cup without spilling. i also used preseed.

I have the same problem and so we usethe syringe too!


----------



## MrsMM24

DM - Not TMI (for me anyway :haha:) that is EXACTLY the way to do it alone or with your help. It is in direct shot of where the little swimmers should be. We practiced it just so there is only the nerves to interfere and not amateur moves. It is a less messy situation and my wife likes it better (now THIS is TMI) because she is certain that none of that "donation" will get anywhere near her body parts or mouth as we "stimulate" the "suction" of the swimmers with a little 'extracurricular' activities... :haha:

GL :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mercedes2010

Because we've been dealing with ED in our TTC quest we've decided to try this method this cycle. Our plan is to inseminate as soon as the EWCM shows up and we have a faint OPK+...then we'll continue every other day including my peak day, alternating between the syringe and cup methods. We are also using Preseed in the cups and I will be taking Tussin to help out my sometimes sparse CM. So I'll let you guys know what happens! Wish me luck and baby dust...same to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck. i can highly reccomend grapefruit juice to help with the cm too.


----------



## MrsMM24

GOOD LUCK to you MERCEDES!!!! I hope it is inspring to hear: that we DEFINITELY got our :bfp:with everything you just said... I CANNOT wait to hear some GREAT news from you soon...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dmfamily

Any special kind of tussin to use?  And you just use the week of Ovulation? do you continue after? 

PS...thanks for the advise on the cup...I have practiced several times...and we use preseed......fingers crossed this month...we will prob be trying next weekend-ish time...


----------



## mercedes2010

dmfamily said:


> Any special kind of tussin to use?  And you just use the week of Ovulation? do you continue after?
> 
> PS...thanks for the advise on the cup...I have practiced several times...and we use preseed......fingers crossed this month...we will prob be trying next weekend-ish time...

Use plain Tussin with no letters after the name...otherwise it may _dry_ up your CM and you DEFINITELY don't want that! You can get it in regular or non-drowsy. I got the non because I have no trouble sleeping. You may like the regular because it'll give you a good night's (or day's) sleep! :haha: I'm planing to use it just the week of OV but I'm also using OPK's because the effects of the Tussin might mask when my fertile time ends! 

Hope I have some good news soon!


----------



## LunaBean

I used grapefruit juice too, opks, evening primrose oil, softcups, concieve plus (uk version of preseed), 5ml syringe, the Big O..and bum in the air after! :)


----------



## mercedes2010

LunaBean said:


> I used grapefruit juice too, opks, evening primrose oil, softcups, concieve plus (uk version of preseed), 5ml syringe, the Big O..and bum in the air after! :)

Great advice!! Almost forgot about the big O and the bum in the air!!! :haha: Thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

I used the regular Tussin, and didn't worry with the drowsy, I am such a busy body, it helped make me sit my butt down! :haha: Basically used it the week of and 2 days after the spike! (no more than 6 days though) I only used it in the evenings as I carry a pretty full day. Definitely want to still use the OPKs because you don't want to just be "drinking" that nasty Tussin.

No problem on the cups!! Definitely helps to practice. I have no idea how we were getting by without them before... :haha:

FXD Gonna be a great weekend for DM and MERCEDES! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I got my +OPK'S today!! I used Answer double line and CBE digital smile face. I wasn't sure if the answer was a + so I dipped the digital and it gave me a big ol' smile. My first ever at home insem is going to be tonight after donor gets home from work. I am a little worried because I don't seem to have a lot of EWCM. Is there anything I can do today to help that? Like will drinking a lot of water help? Also with this being my first any advice would be so great. So this is what I'm going to do (please let me know if this is right)

1. Get sample and let it sit for 10-15 mins so semen cam liquify, keeping it warm by placing it either, between my legs, in my bra or under my armpit.
2. Suck up semen into the syringe, tap out any air bubbles
3. With my bum up in the air Insert and very slowly push semen out onto cervix.
4. Slowly remove syringe and give myself the big "O".
5. Insert the soft cup (Do I do this before or after the "O"?)
6. Stay down for 30mins.
7. wait as long as I can to test.
8. Get my BFP?!?


----------



## unapologetik

Hi ladies! :wave: I feel kind of like a latecomer to this thread.. how did I miss it before? :dohh:

I'm on my 2nd cycle of TTC my first baby, using at-home artificial insemination with fresh donor sperm. This is what I'm doing to try to get my BFP-

1. Take soy from CD3-7 to OV
2. Temp, chart, CP, and OPK
3. When all signs are "go!" for insemination, I give my guys a head's-up usually 1-2 days prior to my fertile period.. I'm using 2 known donors (it just works better for us, giving us a degree of bio dad anonymity) 
4. Donor arrives at my house, makes his deposit into a sterile glass collection cup, hands deposit off to my OH. I'm currently lying in bed with my hips propped up :thumbsup:
5. OH sucks semen up into a syringe, then inserts into my vagina, leaving it there for a few moments.
6. Remove syringe, and I insert softcup. 
7. Achieve "O" and lay in bed for 30-45 mins.
8. Spend at least 2 more hours in a sitting position to dip cervix into softcup with semen.

This cycle, we're using preseed. Next cycle, if it doesn't work this time, we're using a speculum to see if OH can locate cervix opening & deposit semen as close as possible. Also have thought about trying robitussin for more fertile CM, and maybe making my guys take a multivitamin.. :blush: It feels sort of like I'm a controlling sperm Nazi though!! 

Today is CD13 & I'm getting faint lines on my OPKs.. which for me could mean anything, OV could be tomorrow or 6 days from now. :haha: But I usually start inseminating as soon as lines appear on the OPK, just to make sure.

Good luck ladies!! I love seeing all those BFPs! :dance:


----------



## mercedes2010

unapologetik said:


> Hi ladies! :wave: I feel kind of like a latecomer to this thread.. how did I miss it before? :dohh:
> 
> I'm on my 2nd cycle of TTC my first baby, using at-home artificial insemination with fresh donor sperm. This is what I'm doing to try to get my BFP-
> 
> 1. Take soy from CD3-7 to OV
> 2. Temp, chart, CP, and OPK
> 3. When all signs are "go!" for insemination, I give my guys a head's-up usually 1-2 days prior to my fertile period.. I'm using 2 known donors (it just works better for us, giving us a degree of bio dad anonymity)
> 4. Donor arrives at my house, makes his deposit into a sterile glass collection cup, hands deposit off to my OH. I'm currently lying in bed with my hips propped up :thumbsup:
> 5. OH sucks semen up into a syringe, then inserts into my vagina, leaving it there for a few moments.
> 6. Remove syringe, and I insert softcup.
> 7. Achieve "O" and lay in bed for 30-45 mins.
> 8. Spend at least 2 more hours in a sitting position to dip cervix into softcup with semen.
> 
> This cycle, we're using preseed. Next cycle, if it doesn't work this time, we're using a speculum to see if OH can locate cervix opening & deposit semen as close as possible. Also have thought about trying robitussin for more fertile CM, and maybe making my guys take a multivitamin.. :blush: It feels sort of like I'm a controlling sperm Nazi though!!
> 
> Today is CD13 & I'm getting faint lines on my OPKs.. which for me could mean anything, OV could be tomorrow or 6 days from now. :haha: But I usually start inseminating as soon as lines appear on the OPK, just to make sure.
> 
> Good luck ladies!! I love seeing all those BFPs! :dance:

:haha: Sperm Nazi!! I love it...sounds like me sometimes! Lord,help me!

But it sounds about right...inserting the softcup before the big O makes sense so as not to have to deal with "leakage", you know in case it's really BIG. Plus after the O I'm not up to inserting a cup. I just want to, um,....lay there and enjoy! :blush:


----------



## unapologetik

mercedes2010 said:


> But it sounds about right...inserting the softcup before the big O makes sense so as not to have to deal with "leakage", you know in case it's really BIG. Plus after the O I'm not up to inserting a cup. I just want to, um,....lay there and enjoy! :blush:

I already told them they had to leave off all personal use of their semen (politically correct enough for you?? :rofl:) for the whole time I'm fertile, so no "excess" deposits could be made, in order to keep the sperm count up.. and since my cycles aren't easy to predict, I'm sure they feel like their gonads are under lock & key with me! 

I do it to prevent leakage, too.. I love softcups, they make the whole thing a lot nicer!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have a question for all that uses soft cups. Let me first say my god they are huge! Now I did my insem at 5pm and with 2ml of semen(is that a good amount?) and then had the big "O" then after 29mins of laying there bum up I put in the cup. Now I have never used these ever so um are they supposed to be sideways? I hope so because I couldn't get it to um go straight it's not this way --- it's in there like this / but the other way...is this right? sorry is this is way TMI but I am so confused. On the bright side I'm now in my 2WW and done with my very first insem:happydance:


----------



## SummerRocks

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to post how we "handled" the fresh sperm, which got us a BFP in the second month of trying. 

We got ovulation tests from ebay, which were a good indicator of when I was ovulating. 

1. donor puts sperm in dollar store cup (so no lit, I guess it were like 50 cups in one pack) 
2. while my partner lets the donor out, I put the cup between my boobs for not more than 5 minutes
3. we put the sperm in a syringe (10ml one), we found it really hard to get all the air out of the syringe without losing sperm so I am sure I got some air up there
4. while laying down with legs on wall, partner puts syringe in and "shoots" it up. We did not do it slowly as the natural way the sperm does not go slowly either
5. syringe stays in for about 30 seconds and I put in a soft cup right after
6. I stayed laying down for at least 20 minutes but never more than a half hour


There was never an orgasm, neither of us was turned on or anything after just handling the sperm lol. We were more laughing than anything. We did not use a new syringe every time, just rinsed it out with water.


----------



## mercedes2010

Wantingbbbump said:


> I have a question for all that uses soft cups. Let me first say my god they are huge! Now I did my insem at 5pm and with 2ml of semen(is that a good amount?) and then had the big "O" then after 29mins of laying there bum up I put in the cup. Now I have never used these ever so um are they supposed to be sideways? I hope so because I couldn't get it to um go straight it's not this way --- it's in there like this / but the other way...is this right? sorry is this is way TMI but I am so confused. On the bright side I'm now in my 2WW and done with my very first insem:happydance:

The softcups: You fold it like a taco, insert it like a tampon as far as you can and it should slip right back behind your pubic bone. It will unfold itself once it's up against your cervix. If you can feel the hard rim of the cup settle behnd the bone then you have it in right. I have used them during AF and had no accidents. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Good Morning everyone. Will it's now the day after my very am feeling happy and worried. I had cramping/twinges last night at midnight and thought "wow I couldn't of timed this more perfect" I woke up at 4am this morning and went potty then back to bed. Up again at 8am and wanted to test out the LH surge for fun. Well either they put the strip in wrong or I did my insem a day too soon. The control line was very faint and the test line very dark. :shrug:
I want this to work so bad, I'm sure you all know how I feel, and now I have gone from thinking this has worked to I did it too early.:dohh: I really hope that everyone that's doing their insems get their BFP & a healthy & happy:baby:

:dust::af:


----------



## dmfamily

We know how you feel...the TWW is the worst...you doubt everything...at the same time as being hopeful....its terrible...we have tried for 5 months with :bfn: now..this is our 6th try next week....fingers crossed...Good luck! Keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

dmfamily said:


> We know how you feel...the TWW is the worst...you doubt everything...at the same time as being hopeful....its terrible...we have tried for 5 months with :bfn: now..this is our 6th try next week....fingers crossed...Good luck! Keep us posted!:thumbup:

I wish you the best of luck with your 6th try!! The funny thing about trying is we are told not to stress. But how can you not stress when it's something that we want so bad and have waited so long for. I hope that the 2ww goes by fast.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi All!!!

I am no expert but just as SUMMERROCKS wrote, we did get our :bfp: and this is our 2nd little Love! Anyway, as MERCEDES mentioned, you want to fold that SOFTCUP like a taco and insert, it will flex out itself once inside where there is more room.

We stopped using a syringe so I cannot really give you the business on that. We found it much easier to pour into the softcup. 

As for the big O, we inserted the cup before that so that there would not be any mess during and it hold the "donation" into place near its Target. The suction from the O will continue to point the "donation" and help swim.

Legs were elevated for about 30+ minutes. Then continued the day as normal and removed the SOFTCUP after about 6+ hours.

I hope this helps, especially those that have not proceeded with a cycle yet. I also want to say, PRACTICE with your softcup! We used Robitussin in order to help with CM a day or so before the predicted spike in OV until 2 days after ("donation" can live up to 5 days)

(anything I skip over you can read in my journal, sorry if I did.)
GL Lovelies!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lian_83

Hi all,

I have been viewing this thread for a week, reading from the first page up to 150 and then 10-20 more recent posts. I have done this home insemination myself for 3 cycles already but too bad I didn't see the 'tips' and 'tricks' mentioned here before I did them. My donor is a close friend but our relationship right now is only platonic so that is why we resort to this. I am single and I don't want to be in any relationship yet (very traumatic separation with my husband). 

I really feel very touched with the camaraderie of the posters here. Also, when I read about success stories, I found myself choking in tears that indeed, this can happen. 

I haven't been pregnant before (at least nothing made it beyond the chemical stage) and I am fast approaching 30. I hope this happens to me as well. I really hope I could also get the support from this group. :cry:


----------



## mercedes2010

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been viewing this thread for a week, reading from the first page up to 150 and then 10-20 more recent posts. I have done this home insemination myself for 3 cycles already but too bad I didn't see the 'tips' and 'tricks' mentioned here before I did them. My donor is a close friend but our relationship right now is only platonic so that is why we resort to this. I am single and I don't want to be in any relationship yet (very traumatic separation with my husband).
> 
> I really feel very touched with the camaraderie of the posters here. Also, when I read about success stories, I found myself choking in tears that indeed, this can happen.
> 
> I haven't been pregnant before (at least nothing made it beyond the chemical stage) and I am fast approaching 30. I hope this happens to me as well. I really hope I could also get the support from this group. :cry:

Welcome to the thread! My DH and I are in our first cycle of TTC using this method. Obviously we haven't tried it yet since I'm still having my AF but we hope to begin soon! Good luck to you and loads of baby dust!!

:dust:


----------



## ebelle

welcome lian_hawaii and hope you enjoy your stay with us :)


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN ... a HUGE WELCOME to you! We are happy to have you, and don't you worry, you will find quite a bit of support here, this group is awesome! Now that you have read the tips, you can use some of these ideas (or all :haha:) as you continue on you journey for the little bean! It can INDEED happen for you! There are soooo many that have in soooo many been able to conceive one way or another.

:dust: to you... as you continue on this journey! GL!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

It's now 2dpici and I am still feeling great. Yesterday I was in a bit of pain from ovulating. I had pain on the right side from about midnight until late morning then the left side started in at about 3 until 6ish. The left side hurt way more than the right for some reason. I also had +opk's yesterday and was told that I was more than likely putting out more than one egg:happydance: I would love more than one baby but when I was told that all I could think was "how can this not work if I had more than one for the sperm to get" Ugh I wish the 2ww would hurry up so I can know! It's great to know that I might have a little ball of dividing cells in there, stick egg stick! Good luck to everyone and welcome to the new people!!


----------



## peanuts2008

Clearblue Ovulation test was positive on July 12th 2011. Our donor did his deed on the same night of pos test, but he could not help us yesterday or the rest of this week. Do you think 1 donation is enough to get a BFP?
I still have EWCM 2 days after Pos test


----------



## Wantingbbbump

peanuts2008 said:


> Clearblue Ovulation test was positive on July 12th 2011. Our donor did his deed on the same night of pos test, but he could not help us yesterday or the rest of this week. Do you think 1 donation is enough to get a BFP?
> I still have EWCM 2 days after Pos test

I also only was able to do 1 donation. I think you will be fine because the sperm can live up 3-5days inside of us & ovulation happens 12-36hrs after a + opk. I think you timed it perfect sweetie. Welcome to the 2ww and I will be praying for your BFP!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Had my scan yesterday, it was amazing!! Baby has caught up and is measuring 1 day behind and was kicking and waving away!
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-13 14.16.47.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wantingbbbump

LunaBean said:


> Had my scan yesterday, it was amazing!! Baby has caught up and is measuring 1 day behind and was kicking and waving away!

That is Great!! What a sweet baby you have there :happydance:


----------



## TwoMummies

Well as suspected AF showed up today :(

Looks like we are out for this month.

Would have been a long shot to work first cycle however so not too dis-heartened.


----------



## peanuts2008

Wantingbbbump said:


> peanuts2008 said:
> 
> 
> Clearblue Ovulation test was positive on July 12th 2011. Our donor did his deed on the same night of pos test, but he could not help us yesterday or the rest of this week. Do you think 1 donation is enough to get a BFP?
> I still have EWCM 2 days after Pos test
> 
> I also only was able to do 1 donation. I think you will be fine because the sperm can live up 3-5days inside of us & ovulation happens 12-36hrs after a + opk. I think you timed it perfect sweetie. Welcome to the 2ww and I will be praying for your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thankyou. I will do the same for you. xx


----------



## peanuts2008

LunaBean said:


> Had my scan yesterday, it was amazing!! Baby has caught up and is measuring 1 day behind and was kicking and waving away!

Thats great news :) x


----------



## dmfamily

TwoMummies said:


> Well as suspected AF showed up today :(
> 
> Looks like we are out for this month.
> 
> Would have been a long shot to work first cycle however so not too dis-heartened.

:nope:awwwwww.......it will happen to all of us soon...:thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

Thanks for the welcome.

My main problem is that this cycle has been extremely stressful for me, had plenty of problems and now CD49 with AF still a no-show. It was never like this for me, I was 31-35 days regular for the past 5 years. 

But I had this sustained temperature shift for 14 straight days now, and luckily I got a donation 2-3 days before that shift, is there still a chance for me somehow? Can anyone take a glance at my chart? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35dff6

Would really appreciate it, I went to a GP and was told that periods may disappear because of stress and weight loss (loss around kg early June and I was already on the low BMI side), but I was pretty sure that I ovulated. Is it possible to ovulate without getting my period??


----------



## MrsMM24

peanuts2008 said:


> Clearblue Ovulation test was positive on July 12th 2011. Our donor did his deed on the same night of pos test, but he could not help us yesterday or the rest of this week. Do you think 1 donation is enough to get a BFP?
> I still have EWCM 2 days after Pos test

I am here to give you some hope.... YES, that could be enough.... We conceived with one donation!!! GL :dust: :dust: :dust:

TWOMUMMIES - I am sooo sorry that AF flew in on you, but I absolutely LOVE the optimism and the eagerness to start in Aug!! Please keep me posted, I would loooove to hear the good news of your :bfp: soon!


----------



## LunaBean

Ur chart looks good, Id wait 2 days then test again! Good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

TwoMummies said:


> Well as suspected AF showed up today :(
> 
> Looks like we are out for this month.
> 
> Would have been a long shot to work first cycle however so not too dis-heartened.

:hugs:

Luna -- Love the scan pic! The baby looks great! :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

dmfamily said:


> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> Well as suspected AF showed up today :(
> 
> Looks like we are out for this month.
> 
> Would have been a long shot to work first cycle however so not too dis-heartened.
> 
> :nope:awwwwww.......it will happen to all of us soon...:thumbup:Click to expand...

No af for me I sent her a pink slip...She's FIRED!! No unemployment payments either as I know she can find work else where but I may give her a job again in oh nine months or so...hehe


----------



## lian_83

I ran to the store for a stick and got another :bfn: Not even an evap, just that solitary dark test line. :cry:

I talked with my acupuncturist and she said she can induce my period but I have to be sure that I am not really pregnant. 

HELP!! I don't know. I am really giving up on this cycle. I lost 5 kg late May - traumatic burglary incident getting my dog killed :hissy: Should I make my appointment with the acupuncturist so I can just move on to CD1 or wait a bit more. The past few days I had very sore bbs, but today they seemed to be smaller (sorry, TMI) and normal. 

Anyone here with cycles as erratic as mine? It's already difficult scheduling with the donor whom of course cannot be available for 50 straight days. I just purchased the saliva ferning test because the OPK is not really practical for me anymore. *HELP!!*


----------



## Wantingbbbump

TwoMummies- I am so sorry that af showed. :hugs: I wish you the best of luck next cycle!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

lian_hawaii said:


> I ran to the store for a stick and got another :bfn: Not even an evap, just that solitary dark test line. :cry:
> 
> I talked with my acupuncturist and she said she can induce my period but I have to be sure that I am not really pregnant.
> 
> HELP!! I don't know. I am really giving up on this cycle. I lost 5 kg late May - traumatic burglary incident getting my dog killed :hissy: Should I make my appointment with the acupuncturist so I can just move on to CD1 or wait a bit more. The past few days I had very sore bbs, but today they seemed to be smaller (sorry, TMI) and normal.
> 
> Anyone here with cycles as erratic as mine? It's already difficult scheduling with the donor whom of course cannot be available for 50 straight days. I just purchased the saliva ferning test because the OPK is not really practical for me anymore. *HELP!!*

Sorry about your BFN :hugs: Is there anyway that you could go to the Dr for a beta just to make sure? I'd do that and if the blood test is bfn then have her jump start your Auntie Flo.


----------



## LunaBean

I would just wait a week and see, some people dont get positives til later!


----------



## lian_83

i am so desperate, i wanted to ovulate... 

do u think this drug called chlomid might help??? The GP doesn't want to do anymore test on me because he said I am just stressing out and having no periods is very normal for people who have lost a lot of weight... But he doesn't understand that I wanted to get pregnant! Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover any kind of pregnancy-related stuff so I am not telling my GP as well that I am TTC.


----------



## ebelle

lian_hawaii said:


> i am so desperate, i wanted to ovulate...
> 
> do u think this drug called chlomid might help??? The GP doesn't want to do anymore test on me because he said I am just stressing out and having no periods is very normal for people who have lost a lot of weight... But he doesn't understand that I wanted to get pregnant! Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover any kind of pregnancy-related stuff so I am not telling my GP as well that I am TTC.

Hi lian_hawaii, I too did not ovulate after I had surgery. So after having to start my period with provera twice in 6 months, my doctor prescribed clomid and I've been ovulating every month since then.

If you are able to get your doc to prescribe it, do go ahead :)


----------



## dmfamily

....we are doing out next donation next week....random question but do you think I should not workout that week? I go to a trainer and workout at home as well about 5 times a week...I worry each month that maybe the jumping and moving makes the donation not work...or we not as "sticky" on the inside..LOL odd question I know... any ideas?


----------



## dmfamily

Anyone have any good news?  Waiting to hear about some pos tests!


----------



## dmfamily

my new counter...hehehe...



https://lt1f.lilypie.com/cWvtm4.png


----------



## MrsMM24

dmfamily said:


> ....we are doing out next donation next week....random question but do you think I should not workout that week? I go to a trainer and workout at home as well about 5 times a week...I worry each month that maybe the jumping and moving makes the donation not work...or we not as "sticky" on the inside..LOL odd question I know... any ideas?

ABSOLUTELY doesn't matter (unless your doc says otherwise)!!! I AM a trainer, have worked in the health/fitness field for over 12 years, exercise, is a great thing, and helps provide the balance you need in order to have properly functioning hormones, etc. If the doc says that there is a reason you should not exercise while getting preg, then don't, but I am sure the doc wouldn't say that if there is not an underlying reason.

I went to the gym after my donation! I was told to keep teh body functioning as normal as possible as the sudden change could effect the balance of things. I am still exercising. Now, let me say this, I have been an athlete since 6yo, I competed until I was 5 wks preg with my 1st. I am an avid exercise enthusiast. By exercise, I mean, I am bootcamp and kickboxing certified! I also run regularly, as track and field was my most glorious sport of the many I did. I ran a 5K at 4wks. I trained during the insem process, and am still running/jogging at 9 wks. 

If exercise is a concern however, I would consult the doc. Otherwise, I would say... "don't rock the boat" when your body has to "think" too much about changes, it doesn't concentrate on "natural" actions, such as the egg chase.... GL! Looking forward to hearing about a positive experience with this "donation" and 2 wks later a :bfp: story!


----------



## dmfamily

MrsMM24 said:


> dmfamily said:
> 
> 
> ....we are doing out next donation next week....random question but do you think I should not workout that week? I go to a trainer and workout at home as well about 5 times a week...I worry each month that maybe the jumping and moving makes the donation not work...or we not as "sticky" on the inside..LOL odd question I know... any ideas?
> 
> ABSOLUTELY doesn't matter (unless your doc says otherwise)!!! I AM a trainer, have worked in the health/fitness field for over 12 years, exercise, is a great thing, and helps provide the balance you need in order to have properly functioning hormones, etc. If the doc says that there is a reason you should not exercise while getting preg, then don't, but I am sure the doc wouldn't say that if there is not an underlying reason.
> 
> I went to the gym after my donation! I was told to keep teh body functioning as normal as possible as the sudden change could effect the balance of things. I am still exercising. Now, let me say this, I have been an athlete since 6yo, I competed until I was 5 wks preg with my 1st. I am an avid exercise enthusiast. By exercise, I mean, I am bootcamp and kickboxing certified! I also run regularly, as track and field was my most glorious sport of the many I did. I ran a 5K at 4wks. I trained during the insem process, and am still running/jogging at 9 wks.
> 
> If exercise is a concern however, I would consult the doc. Otherwise, I would say... "don't rock the boat" when your body has to "think" too much about changes, it doesn't concentrate on "natural" actions, such as the egg chase.... GL! Looking forward to hearing about a positive experience with this "donation" and 2 wks later a :bfp: story!Click to expand...




Thanks soooo much! That is great to hear...I was just getting worried..I guess for no reason...the less stressing I do about this the better it will be...I need to stay calm and just live my life...:coffee:lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hello all,

Well I'm now 2dpo and I am kind of crampy of my right side. I wonder why? Also I have a Big TMI question but I'm feeling like I might be out and I figured that sense you all have been through this you might have a answer for me.
I have been checking my cm & cp and today my cm when I wipe is clear & watery but when I check my cp it's think, creamy & white. Also my cp is easier to reach and feels still a little open (only at the front though) it's still kind of soft but yet hard if that makes any sense. I am freaking out thinking I just might be out. :cry: Is it just too early to tell as the baby (if there ia a dividing ball in there) would still be making it's way to implant. Again sorry if this is TMI but I don't know who to ask.


----------



## lian_83

dmfamily and Wantingbbbump -- hoping this will be your month.. More success stories here in general :dust:

As for me, AF is still a no-show CD50, driving me insane!! And still highish temps. I don't have PCOS at least not yet diagnose so I am really freaked out why my body is doing this to me. I honestly would like to do the Provera-route to induce AF but I read on some threads that the effect is kinda temporary. More natural ways are parsley, chinese bitters, and 'sperm' :shrug: (get a donation to induce period, OMG!)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35dff6


----------



## dmfamily

Sooo this is our drama for today....we tried using the fertility monitor this month....well we expected ovulation end of week...this is what we planned with our donor...well this am...i spiked..and am ovulating...just to make sure I did 3 dif tests all the same...i went crazy bec our donor is working and we wouldnt be able to get the donation ...after an hr of me crying and my loving wife maria telling me it would work out...we got our donor to take his lunch break and come donate for us....and come back in am right before his job...wow...talk about being thrown off....hope this works..trying to stay calm...i was freaking this am thinking we couldnt try this month...hope this works!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

dmfamily said:


> Sooo this is our drama for today....we tried using the fertility monitor this month....well we expected ovulation end of week...this is what we planned with our donor...well this am...i spiked..and am ovulating...just to make sure I did 3 dif tests all the same...i went crazy bec our donor is working and we wouldnt be able to get the donation ...after an hr of me crying and my loving wife maria telling me it would work out...we got our donor to take his lunch break and come donate for us....and come back in am right before his job...wow...talk about being thrown off....hope this works..trying to stay calm...i was freaking this am thinking we couldnt try this month...hope this works!

I really hope that this your month. I only did 1 insem this go round but I am doing 2 for sure in I don't get my bfp. :dust: I'm pretty sure your going to be okay because you don't let out the egg for 12-36 hrs after the surge :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

My last cycle was the same, I oved early and it threw everything off, had to contact the donor urgently, but one of the 3 insems worked!


----------



## dmfamily

LunaBean said:


> My last cycle was the same, I oved early and it threw everything off, had to contact the donor urgently, but one of the 3 insems worked!

it just sucks...it messed it all up...I don't know why I ovulated this early...ugg.:shrug:..well we did one try last night..I left the cup in for 7 hours...that is all we can try for this month...which is a bummer...but I guess it is better than not trying at all...i'm hoping maybe at the end of the week we can try...even tho I KNOW...I will have ovulated...but one can hope...\\:D/


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies! i have a question. well, let me give a brief overview of my situation first.. my OH and i have been doing IUI using frozen donor sperm, and we are currently on our 3rd cycle. Financially it's a lot, about $1500 or so, between the meds, sperms, and dr visits. So, we have enough money for about 1 more cycle and then I don't know what we'll do. I've noticed a lot of you guys use local donors, I was wondering how do you find them? Are they known to you or is there someplace online to find these guys? 

Thanks :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

one or two have a donor that they previously knew but most of us have found them through the internet.

i found mine through www.free-sperm-donations.com this is a good safe site.


----------



## babymakestwo

I agree with topaz about FSDW, I just rejoined and have just contacted a donor I was interested in last winter :happydance: so I'm excited but nervous as well.

It's been one of those weeks. I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so I will be off my feet (well, off my foot :haha:) for 6 weeks. 5 days in and I'm already bored :dohh:

We also found out on Thursday that my dad has cancer again, which is so sad :cry: but I'm angry as well - he had 2 CT scans, one in March, one in May, and it should have been spotted but it wasn't :growlmad: so my baby journey is now doubly important to me :baby:

Hope everyone else is well :flow:


----------



## MrsMM24

DM - I would not worry, I think that this "donation" has a strong chance. Relax. We have been trying for so long, we learned after half a year, that ovulation occurs within a "range" and that is likely why you ovulated a little earlier.

TOUCH - wish I could help but we did not look for a local donor. However, there are quite a few cryo-banks that you can eliminate the "middle-man." Search the sites and they will ship to your home. There are a few in NY, PA, etc. GoodLuck, the ladies in here will have quite a bit of info. I know I have read about the Freedonor site (previously mentioned) and Yahoo donor group.


----------



## lian_83

Hello, I think AF is on its way..

Onto Cd1 of Cycle#4.. But only the 2nd cycle where I will be using an entire kit. I just ordered a set of cheap 25/25 OPK and HPT online, plus I already my ferning test. Then of course, I have Pre-seed, softcup, donor cup or collection condom (I notice I get a bigger sample on the latter, any thoughts why?), and I plan to start listening to Guided Imagery for conception and Fertility Affirmations (anyone knows where I can get the mp3?)

Thanks! I hope I get that :bfp: already.


----------



## TwoMummies

I also used FSDW and would recomend it!


----------



## rosie5637

TwoMummies said:


> I also used FSDW and would recomend it!

me too!

touch the sky - there are lots of dodgy sites out there. i would avoid any sites that are not moderated and that allow NI donors like the plague :argh:

good luck:thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

I posted an ad on a local site and tho I had to sift through loads of dodgy replies, I was able to find donors close to my house which meant no travelling for me and I could do it in my own house!


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm still really struggling to find a donor. We had one in Gloucester, but worked a 2-10 shift and couldn't work out a convenient time for both of us. Then we moved to Herefordshire and there doesn't appear to be any donors within an hours travelling distance...so I guess it depends on where you live. I can't afford to join a pay site, so am limited to the free ones...I found my Gloucester donor on Tadopole forum, but that's down for maintenance at the moment.


----------



## rosie5637

a question for uk ladies

did you tell your midwife about using a donor?

what was her reaction?

i'm probably stressing over nothing but i've got my first appointment next week and am nervous about telling her:blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i told mine, but i tell everyone how my boys were concieved loud and proud. 

you dont have to tell them if you dont want just say your not with the father. 

i havent had any negative commets, people just usually ask questions about how it was done as they are intriged.


----------



## TwoMummies

day_dreamer said:


> I'm still really struggling to find a donor. We had one in Gloucester, but worked a 2-10 shift and couldn't work out a convenient time for both of us. Then we moved to Herefordshire and there doesn't appear to be any donors within an hours travelling distance...so I guess it depends on where you live. I can't afford to join a pay site, so am limited to the free ones...I found my Gloucester donor on Tadopole forum, but that's down for maintenance at the moment.

Try looking on Pollen Tree (completely free), or there is also Pride Angel (no subscription fee but you pay to send messages.

I do think it's worth using a pay site however as they are better moderated and run.


----------



## TwoMummies

rosie5637 said:


> a question for uk ladies
> 
> did you tell your midwife about using a donor?
> 
> what was her reaction?
> 
> i'm probably stressing over nothing but i've got my first appointment next week and am nervous about telling her:blush:

My doctor knows we are TTC with a donor at the moment and is great about it. He had a look at the donor's medical records and STD results and advised me on all the questions I had. 

He also arranged for fertility and general health testing for Colleen before going ahead and prescribed folic acid.

I don't think they will bat an eyelid to be honest.


----------



## mechanica

I didn't tell my midwife. I just told her i was no longer with the father. I thought she would think i was mad (i'm still fairly young and i'm also doing this as a single parent).


----------



## rosie5637

i'm a single parent also. i think people have kind of got used to lesbian women using donors but it's still abit taboo for a single straight woman to do it. hopefully we'll change that!

maybe i should just come out with it. she can't break my confidence and if i get disapproving vibes from her i could just change midwives. 

i don't want it to be a big family secret like it's something to be ashamed of, at the same time i don't want to shout it from the rooftops iyswim. 

by the time i've explained to my 6yr old how the baby got in my tummy i'm sure the whole world will have an indepth desrciption of mummy and her sperm!:rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im single and straight too. honestly no one has said anything bad, i ve had nothing but good on you's. i started ttc this way when i was 27 so not exactly over the hill.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Unfortunately, I'm going to be back here. Not quite yet....but it popped up on my "subscribed threads." 
I'm happy to know I CAN conceive. I'm terribly sad to have lost my baby at 11 weeks, but this fact is a silver lining. With all the problems I had, I wasn't sure it would ever happen. I actually had spoken with my donor verifying that he'd be willing to help if I needed to go forward with IVF or IUI. 

Anyway, I'll be back eventually. This has been devastating, but I'll be ready to move forward some time. 
In the meantime, I wish you all the best of luck with conceiving and pregnancies. <3


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

I guess I just don't get why people judge if you use a sperm donor. As long as the baby has a loving parent that is all that matters.


----------



## LunaBean

I've always told mine and never had a bad reaction. Yeah they ask alot of questions but so what! This time is diff tho cus Im single now but that doesnt bother me either, I had to lose 6 to get this one, so god love them if they have any negative comments!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies sorry i havent been here in a littlebit but i'm in the 2ww and was trying not to stress...so if this month is a BFN i'll know by this weekend and AF should arrive this weekend or monday at the latest....i'm not having any symptoms so i have no idea if it worked or not....if this cycle is a bfn we will be stopping AI for a while as we may be doing an IVF study with our fertility doc...waiting to see if my labs qualified me or not....so either way i'm trying to stay positive for the future!
another great site is FSDR free sperm donor registry and they are the old yahoo sperm group and i love going there...it's free to join and u can chat with members too...i've met alot of great people on there and recommend several shipping donors. 
good luck to all and i'll let ya know if it's a bfp or bfn!!!
oh and WELCOME to the new members:) :) :)


----------



## ebelle

mechanica said:


> I didn't tell my midwife. I just told her i was no longer with the father. I thought she would think i was mad (i'm still fairly young and i'm also doing this as a single parent).

don't think age has anything to do with parenting. If nothing else, it shows your commitment to the children.

And btw, just saw you are having twins... congrats!!!


----------



## babymakestwo

KahluaCupcake said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to be back here. Not quite yet....but it popped up on my "subscribed threads."
> I'm happy to know I CAN conceive. I'm terribly sad to have lost my baby at 11 weeks, but this fact is a silver lining. With all the problems I had, I wasn't sure it would ever happen. I actually had spoken with my donor verifying that he'd be willing to help if I needed to go forward with IVF or IUI.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back eventually. This has been devastating, but I'll be ready to move forward some time.
> In the meantime, I wish you all the best of luck with conceiving and pregnancies. <3


:hugs::hugs: I'm very sorry KC xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi ladies, hope everyone's getting through their two week waits without too much mental torture :haha:

I was just wondering if this makes any sort of sense to you:

_"Basically, if the swimmers were to be injected after the egg had already dropped (i.e. during ovulation), they would take a few hours to get where they need to be. By that point, the egg will have lost it's good quality and may even have died off, therefore conception not possible. It could even result in an "abnormal" conception, meaning something could go wrong with the baby, although I don't think that has been proved. 

But if the swimmers were injected the day before ovulation, they will have gotten to the right place just in time for the egg to drop, therefore fertilisation can take place!"_

I've heard of this kind of thing before, but I've never known if there was any truth to it. It sort of makes sense to me anyway... xx


----------



## mercedes2010

OK, so Coach and I were "playing around" last night and even though it's not my fertile period, we thought what the heck. Without going into detail and crossing that TMI line, Coach basically did his business all over my hand. So I took what I could and put it in a softcup, then put the softcup in. There's probably little chance I could get preggo from this but it gave me a thought. Can sperm survive from hand-to-cup-to-cervix? I know it sounds weird but have any of you ever done this in a pinch? :blush: God, the things you wonder about when you're TTC!!!


----------



## lian_83

First time using Soy-Iso this cycle.. I'm now on CD-5 and just purchased the Soy. Only 1 store in the whole region selling it and quite pricey. But, I think I need every boost I could get. Also, I want to bring my O earlier as last months CD-36 was just crazy!!

Planning to take the ff dosage: 50, 100, 150, 200, 200... Is this good enough??

Hope this will be my lucky cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

so sorry to hear that. hope you get a sticky bfp soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I have a question. My DH has a low sperm count so we have been trying out an artificial insemination kit using his sperm. The kit has the speculum, syringe and the long thin plastic needle you use to insert the :spermy:. So my question is when you girls insert the sperm do you insert it deep inside of the vagina, or do you try to insert it into the cervix? Any tips on this process would be helpful, especially from you ladies that got BFP's from doing artificial insemination at home. Thanks in advance for your help!! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

you shouldnt try to insert through the cervix as you could cause damage and infection, thats something that should be left to the professionals. good luck.


----------



## Touch the Sky

So sorry MM24!!!! :hugs:


----------



## c.30

So sorry MM24 :hugs:

Love to you :kiss:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110723_1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

I am so very sorry!! My heart is breaking for you!! I am happy that you are going to give it another try. :hugs:


----------



## c.30

BIG congrats Wantingbbbump :happydance: hopefully I won't be that far behind you, EPO messed up my cycle last month but on CD1 now so insem not so far away :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!

congrats. see it can be done first time with only one insem


----------



## mercedes2010

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!

:happydance: YAY!!! You've given me hope for this cycle!!! I'm so worried we may not have or won't conceive! CONGRATS TO YOU!! I wish you a happy and healthy nine months! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mercedes2010

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!


I'm so sorry!! :cry: I was really rooting for you! Sending big hugs and lots of love your way. I've been through this pain and know what you must be feeling right now. Prayers and good thoughts are coming your way right now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!

:happydance: Congratulations!!!! 

I need an advice which could be very TMI sorry -- I will be doing insemination from next week but my problem is I'm not comfortable getting 'O' with my legs up in the air. In fact I have never 'Od' in that kind of position. When I try, I guess I moved too much causing most of it to spill out, so I need to put softcup before that.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

MrsMM24, sorry to hear about your loss, you, your wife and your daughter are in our thoughts. Best wishes in the future.


----------



## mercedes2010

Also needing advice: We insem'd this morning right before I got my surge (later today) but there wasn't much..."stuff"...only about 1 ml of semen, perhaps a _tad_ more. I'm wondering if that's enough. We plan to insem or BD (if possible) tomorrow morning as I just did another OPK again this evening and it was still a strong positive.

Does quantity matter? What's the average amount for you ladies who insem'd and got a BFP??? :wacko: Worried here....


----------



## topazicatzbet

the average is 2-3 mls i think, but there are millions of swimmers in tht 1ml so you will be fine. 

i always put the soft cup in straight away, never had the big o (i went to hishouse and just didnt feel right) and i never laid down for more than 5 mins i sat up so my cervix dipped in the cut.

i ve done 8 cycles in total this way and concieved twice.


----------



## lian_83

mercedes - most of the time I only get 2ml.. On some days, it could be as high as 3ml. But that's it mostly.. And no BFP for me for 3 cycles already. 

I also have a question, when I receive the donation I would inseminate in less than 5 minutes and I'm sure it also takes him less than 5 minutes to present me the stuff, but by the time I syringe it out, it has mostly liquefied.. Is this normal? I heard that liquefaction takes at least 15 minutes, I hardly see any lumps and it's very liquid.. Is this normal for sperm within 10 minutes outside the body??

Ok, I'm getting quite paranoid.. It's because I will be starting next week as I am taking soy for the 1st time and might O early and so I'll be using OPK's and Fern microscope twice-a-day... OMG! I'm really stressing out... :headspin:


----------



## LunaBean

Yea thats fine, mines is usually the same and I use it straight away!


----------



## mechanica

Topaz - you're nearly there! Are you excited to finally be on the home stretch? Will the induce you after 12 days? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not handling being over due very well. im so impatient so this just waiting is killing me. im going out of my mind with bordom cos i cant do much at the mo. 

they wont induce til 14 day over which im really not happy about given my history of having a difficult labour with a small baby. not sure how im gonna make it through the next 12 days if he doesnt arrive soon.


----------



## dmfamily

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!

Congrats! Yahooooooo


----------



## babymakestwo

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## babymakestwo

Ladies - please permit me a small rant?

My cycles recently are driving me CRAZY! :growlmad:

Sept 10 to Apr 11 were all fairly normal, 3 were 29 days, 2 were 28s, 3 in the very low 30s, but my cycle had averaged itself to 29 days, and this is what I have used to get a TTC date.

Then my May cycle arrived, and it was 25 days. My second May cycle was then 32 days. My June cycle was 25 days again, and it's just really frustrating me!

I am staying with my parents right now after my op, and it's probably just me feeling sorry for myself that's making me post this, but hopefully someone with more experience of charting can give me some wise words!

Could the surgery have affected this cycle and made it come early?


----------



## ebelle

hey babymakestwo - after surgery, like you I had crazy cycles. I had surgery in April 2010 for fibroids removal and had 3 cycles of 30 days before going annovulatory. My period simply stopped. I had to take provera to kickstart my period every 3 months. Now I am on clomid and it's somewhat regular, between 30-35 days for the past 3 cycles.

You just need to be patient for now. I know its hard but surgery can be stressful on our bodies and so we need to understand it takes time for it to get back to normal.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lian_83

ebelle -- :dust: to you... I think I'm also on my 4th try but no O yet.. Still CD8 and using Soy.


----------



## gemini87

mrsmm24 am so sorry to hear ur sad news u + ur family are in my thoughts at this difficult time. sorry its a little delayed been tryin to be less of a bnb stalker until i feel like we r gettin some where

take care
x


----------



## gemini87

congrats on the bfp to wantingbbbump
x


----------



## unapologetik

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to come here and thank each and every one of you on this thread!! I just got my BFP on my first try. I really think it's because of all of your advice. I used OPK'S,syringe, soft cup, before I put in the soft cup after I had the big O, stayed down with my bum in the air for 30mins oh I put the soft cup in after 29mins of bum in the air. I left the soft cup in for 12hrs & today at 10dpo/11dp insem I got a bright BFP!!!! Here is a pic my web cam sucks so it didn't pick how bright it is but anyways enjoy and thank you so very much!!!

Congrats!! Yay! :dance:


----------



## lian_83

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone's getting through their two week waits without too much mental torture :haha:
> 
> I was just wondering if this makes any sort of sense to you:
> 
> _"Basically, if the swimmers were to be injected after the egg had already dropped (i.e. during ovulation), they would take a few hours to get where they need to be. By that point, the egg will have lost it's good quality and may even have died off, therefore conception not possible. It could even result in an "abnormal" conception, meaning something could go wrong with the baby, although I don't think that has been proved.
> 
> But if the swimmers were injected the day before ovulation, they will have gotten to the right place just in time for the egg to drop, therefore fertilisation can take place!"_
> 
> I've heard of this kind of thing before, but I've never known if there was any truth to it. It sort of makes sense to me anyway... xx

Hi, this is a late reply but I find this curious as well. However, I've been checking ingender.com - for selecting baby's sex which I will never really do (have no preference, I would just like a :baby:) - and one method for getting a girl says O+12, meaning 12 hours after ovulation. The reason being the CM has dried down and only x-sperms can survive. I think some would even go as far as O+16 just to be sure, because the egg could live for 24 hours.

I think O+16 is the last feasible time to get a successful fertilization as the sperm would need 8 hours for the journey to the fallopian tube.

Anyway, with my irregular cycles and at-home-insem-option, I am using all the techniques and methods to ensure that all sperm could stay alive for the longest time inside of me which pretty much points to the boy-diet. Alkaline would not kill x-sperms but acid will definitely kill the y-sperms. If the spermies could get it past the cervix then I just have to find a way to keep them alive while waiting for the egg. :spermy:


----------



## TwoMummies

Hope everyone is getting on ok.

We are due to inseminate again on the 1st of August and crossing everything that it works as that is the last time we can use our donor :nope:

He has just started a new job which means he is struggling to find time to continue donating.

Have started the search for a new donor in case we have to start again with someone new but REALLY hoping we don't have to.


----------



## ebelle

Good luck twomummies! Hope this insemination works :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you TOUCH, C.30, WANTINGBB (and CONGRATS!!! :happydance:), MERCEDES, TWINSFAN, BABYMAKES, and GEMINI, for all of your well wishes, thoughts and prayers, they have been extremely helpful as we venture through saddness and back out on this journey. 

We are soon back at it, in the same fashion as we did before! Hoping for the 2011 :bfp: :dust: to us all!


----------



## smithmal

Hi, Ladies, Newbie here. I&#8217;m so glad I found this site; its nice to see that there is support for those having trouble with TTC. 
About Me: Single lady, 29 years old, tired of waiting for &#8220;Mr. Right&#8221; so I decided to do an at home AI with frozen donor sperm. No known fertility problems. Yearly doctor visit in January said everything was fine. 
Right now the process is not going so great, and I am so confused. Normally, I have a 37 day cycle. Its been 37 days every cycle this year except for the one this past March when I decided to do my first home insemination. My cycle went from 37 days to 53 (I thought maybe the stress of the whole thing affected my cycle length). It was back on track in April and June with my usual 37 days, but now in July when I decided to try another insemination its totally out of sync. I am supposed to ovulate on CD 24, which is tomorrow but its not looking likely, because there is no EWCM. Here is my cycle breakdown for this month (sorry if this contains TMI):

CD 14-16 had wet and slippery CM but it was not very stretchy. Maybe only stretched an inch or less. Had slight right side pain, not much just a twinge. 

CD 17-19 still very moist at this point. No slippery CM present Now having left side twinges. This is usual for me I guess. Every month this year I have had right side twinge, then left side twinge, then very bad left side pain. 

CD 20-23 a lot of creamy lotiony CM. Still pretty moist at this point. Had bad left side pain for two days now, but I&#8217;m confused because there is no EWCM, which I thought was a must to indicate oncoming ovulation
Also on CD 22, saw some clear white slightly slippery CM only ONCE when I wiped with toilet paper. But then it went back to creamy lotiony CM the next time I checked. 

I don&#8217;t BBT, but I do use an OPK. Started doing the OPK on CD 13 and I am still doing them. I still haven&#8217;t had a positive. But I have had positives in the past, so I know I can get them. Any ideas on what&#8217;s going on? I&#8217;m so frustrated I ordered my specimen and everything, and its just sitting here waiting for me to ovulate. The only other option I can think of is my 37 day cycle magically turned into a 28 day cycle, which would put ovulation on CD 14, but I was using my OPK before CD14 and I never saw a positive. And just to note, I have never ever had a 28 day cycle even when I was on BCP. Any luck that I may still ovulate this month or should I just give up and consider this month a bust?


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome SMITH, wishing you :dust: and happy and short journey.

I think that you shouldn't be surprised, but the cycle can change on you from what you believe to be regular. I know that you have not been temping, but I would recommend that you start. It helps sooo much more and I know how it is to have that "donation" just sitting. GL FXD!


----------



## lian_83

MrsMM24, this would be late but I'm sorry for your lost. I hope you do try again and get another 2011 :bfp: You are a great inspiration to this group. 

Smithmal, welcome I'm also fairly new here. I'm also single, 29, and not looking for a relationship (got separated recently), and I decided I don't want to waste my time again waiting for the right guy and lose my chances of a baby. Like you, when I did my 3rd cycle for AI, my usual 33-day cycle suddenly extended to 51-days. Turned out I ovulated too late because of the stress of waiting for the ovulation.

Don't give up on the 'O'. I got mine on CD37 last cycle, that time I as already testing for HPT and Beta only to find out that I was ovulating.. :dohh: I was taking BBT and realized a pattern of 3-days low temps followed by 2-3days high temps, and plenty of EWCM, my body was trying to ovulate, so I got my donation on CD33.. Too bad, it was too early and we didn't get the egg. 

I think temping is also useful just to understand what is really happening inside.


----------



## EpdTTC

MrsMM24-I just wanted to say that I am so very sorry for your loss. I had two miscarriages before I had a successful pregnancy that resulted in my sweet little Eden (conceived at home with known donor sperm). It is amazing how common miscarriages are (not that it makes it any easier), which I didn't realize until I had two of them and searched for support. After two, I worried that it would never happen for me. Being pregnant after a miscarriage is very scary-you no longer have the luxury of blissful naivety, but try not to lose hope, successful pregnancies after miscarriage are probably just as common as miscarriages themselves. I wish you both healing and lots of sticky baby dust.

Hugs,
Erin


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you so much LIAN, late or not, I definitely appreciate it! It is inmy nature to give and be a source of strength for others so it has been easy to be inspiring to all the wonderful ladies that I have encountered on BnB. It has only grown as all of you have been simply a great support during this time for me/us! We are definitely going to try again, we want to add to our family and I have been getting tremendous support from all the ladies here. My wife has been GREAT, as we have been great to each other through this. Our daughter didn't get the chance to know which makes it an easier transition for her, which in turn makes it easier for us as well. There is no bleeding and we are looking forward to getting the go ahead from the OPKs and move forward!! I want to get that :bfp: in 2011!!!

EPD- THANK YOU DEARLY!!! It has definitely been hard, especially after hearing the BH and seeing the bean. As well as having had such a wonderful 1st preg. However, it is stories like yours, that have helped us move forward and not give up. We have been sad, and still are as plans had begun to develop, my body changed so fast, but the motivation has grown to get the 2011 :bfp: and the strength has shined through in reading inspirational stories like yours! I thank you soooo much! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey ladies...so I just learned of this campaign called "Children Deserve to Know Where they come From". Here is the link: https://www.childrendeservetoknow.com/index.htm

It is interesting, especially considering that more and more children are being conceived from donor sperm and eggs...and of interest to me because my daughter was conceived with donor sperm. Curious to know others thoughts...I am lucky enough to have a good amount of info about my donor but this site gave me some other ideas of things to ask of him that Eden may be curious about some day.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey everyone. I'm pleased to announce the arrival of our groups latest ai baby. Josh arrived at 18.32 yest weighing 8lb 1oz.


----------



## lian_83

topaz, i'm quite new here but i have read this thread from page 1 and your 2 success stories of At-home-AI is surely remarkable!! and I'm also a single woman so I am really, really happy that I'm not alone in this quest. Thank you for inspiring each and everyone of us. 
:hugs:

welcome to this world baby Joshua!! You surely chose very beautiful names for your boys. :baby:


----------



## SummerRocks

MrsMM24 - so sorry to hear about your loss :( I should def check in more often, sorry. I am glad to read that you are looking forward to next attempt(s) already ... hang in there and all the best!!

Topazicatzbet - Congrats on the arrival of little Josh, looking forward to see cute pics :)


----------



## c.30

Congrats topaz :D and welcome to the world Josh :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you SUMMERROCKS! :hugs: It has been hard, but finally checking back into BnB, was super helpful. After my wife and I made the decision to immediately jump back on (with blessings and positivity from our doc), BnB was just a reassuring.

TOPAZ!!!! CONGRATS on Baby Josh!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Topaz!! Can't wait to see pics of the little man, I bet he looks exactly like his big brother :cloud9: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks everyone. here are a few pics taken just after birth
 



Attached Files:







josh.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 22









josh2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME Pics!!! So cuuuute!

Everyone look at the AVATAR and the pics, he looks JUUUUST like that pic we have been seeing! :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, sorry i've been missing, was trying to get thru the 2ww without stressing..unfortunately AF arrived yesterday :( but we've already picked a new shipping donor and excited for round 4 august 9th :) we are doing some things thru my fertility doc as well, just to get caught up on labworks and such in case we are able to do an ivf study in the future.

MrsMM...soo soo sorry for your loss! i've been there as well and it brings back those emotions and heartache, but also the joy of knowing my body can conceive and that I can be blessed again, just as i know u will be too...thanks for the inspiration and encouragement and I hope your sticky bean is right around the corner!! :)

congrats Topaz!! what an absolute cutie pie!!!! :)

WELCOME to the newbies and CONGRATS to the BFP's!!! i'll try to get to know everyone and their stories/names soon!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back FAITH! Thank you! I am hopeful that we will be getting some positive OPKs responses. We may be near you in our TTC timeframe.... Keep me posted. I am enthused by your willingness as well, to move passed this month's AF and get started. It is from stories like yours, having been where we are, that I have developed the extra strength that it took to decide to get back up and get started! Thank you for that. :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww congrats topaz! Hes sooo cute! Weird to think I shud have had mines this week too, yet here I am still cooking one! Hope next 6 months fly in! How was the birth etc?


----------



## unapologetik

My AF is set to arrive between August 6-8.. this cycle we used:

Softcups
Preseed
Soy isoflavones
Cervix position
2 different donors, donating on alternate days, for 8 days straight during fertile window
2 different AI methods - a) into cup, syringe, deposit, softcup, and b) directly into softcup, vagina. 

I estimate I OV'd on CD24 this cycle, which would make me 4-5dpo.. but no way to be sure, since I lagged off temping & didn't have a good supply of OPKs. But, promising cervix position nonetheless. Last cycle we used soy, OPKs, temping, donation every other day during fertile window, and only method a of AI. Hopefully the little tweaks were enough to catch the eggy..

Congratulations on that beautiful little one! He is just so awesome! :cloud9:


----------



## lian_83

Topaz, Joshua is sooo cute!! His hair looks quite long already.. :baby:

unapologetik -- which days did you take Soy? I did mine on CD5-9 with dosage of 100-200mg... I'm on CD11 and still no sign of 'O'.. Hopefully it doesn't delay me.. Did it give u good fertile CM or did it dry u up? 

AI is surely difficult when 'O'-dates vary each cycle. 

Good luck to us.. I think if u have more than 3 donation during fertile then your chances are really good.. :dust:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Topaz! He is stunning!! Do I see gorgeous red hair??


----------



## unapologetik

lian_hawaii said:


> unapologetik -- which days did you take Soy? I did mine on CD5-9 with dosage of 100-200mg... I'm on CD11 and still no sign of 'O'.. Hopefully it doesn't delay me.. Did it give u good fertile CM or did it dry u up?
> 
> AI is surely difficult when 'O'-dates vary each cycle.
> 
> Good luck to us.. I think if u have more than 3 donation during fertile then your chances are really good.. :dust:

I took soy CD3-7, starting at 80mgs and going up.. so 80, 120, 160, 200, 240. I don't know if it's the soy or just how my body is, but I always OV really late in my cycle, between CD24-28. I'm not complaining, I'm just happy I ovulate at all. 

It didn't dry me up, nor give me fertile CM.. It just didn't change anything in that department, really :shrug:

I've got my fx'd for a BFP for all of us!


----------



## TwoMummies

topazicatzbet said:


> Hey everyone. I'm pleased to announce the arrival of our groups latest ai baby. Josh arrived at 18.32 yest weighing 8lb 1oz.

HUGE congrats :thumbup:

He is stunning :hugs:


----------



## c.30

Beautiful pics Topaz, thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

LunaBean said:


> Aww congrats topaz! Hes sooo cute! Weird to think I shud have had mines this week too, yet here I am still cooking one! Hope next 6 months fly in! How was the birth etc?

not saying dont want to scare you cos you have to do it in a few months. lol

his hair is so long, i cant wait to wash it later and get rid of all the old blood. there is deff a hint of red there though.


----------



## lian_83

^ he's just so lovely.. so envious but very, very inspired that this is indeed possible - real people, real success stores. :yipee:

Btw, had a donation today even though it's very early on my cycle and no 'O' in sight. It's more of a dry-run and just being sure because I'm taking Soy and I heard it could make 'O' early on some people. 

I found some Ph-strips (for pool) and just checked my CM-PH and it's really, really very acidic, color change to something like 5-5.5.. I heard this is very hostile to sperm, so before donation I _douche_ with baking soda, also applied like 1ml of Pre-seed. Then upon getting the stuff, I use the syringe, then softcup, then tried to 'O', and stayed in bed for 15 minutes. Needed to go to the bathroom :dohh:

Well, this is just a dry-run and making sure that I'm doing the correct thing. I'm not sure with the douching though, I'm just quite worried of my low-Ph. I have began doing the part of the _boy-diet _ not because I only want a son, but just to make sure that more spermies could stay alive for the longest possible time. It's just so hard to give-up dairy!:nope:


----------



## RainbowBaby10

Hello ladies!!! I don't know how many of you guys remember me but it's been a very long time since I've posted. I remember a few of you all but not too many surprisingly. I believe my last post said something in reference to taking a break and I did just that followed by my 3rd IVF attempt which resulted in a BFP!!! I am now 18 weeks pregnant(I can't believe that) after trying with my wife for 4 years and one miscarriage after the first IVF attempt. We tried absolutely EVERY option to get pregnant but nothing seemed to work for us including home inseminations with frozen sperm bank and fresh sperm from a known donor as well as tons of IUIs and 3 rounds of IVF. However we now have a wonderful little girl on the way and we feel extremely blessed :) 

All of you that are still on your ttc journey I wish you the best of luck and loads of sticky baby dust. 

Luna-Congrats on the BFP!!!!

Congrats to the rest of the ladies here who have been successful in this sometimes stressful journey. :)


----------



## faithbabies

lian..what is the boy diet? :dohh: fingers crossed for your bfp soon!

rainbowbaby..congrats!! so happy you finally have your sticky bean:)


----------



## unapologetik

lian_hawaii said:


> ^ he's just so lovely.. so envious but very, very inspired that this is indeed possible - real people, real success stores. :yipee:
> 
> Btw, had a donation today even though it's very early on my cycle and no 'O' in sight. It's more of a dry-run and just being sure because I'm taking Soy and I heard it could make 'O' early on some people.
> 
> I found some Ph-strips (for pool) and just checked my CM-PH and it's really, really very acidic, color change to something like 5-5.5.. I heard this is very hostile to sperm, so before donation I _douche_ with baking soda, also applied like 1ml of Pre-seed. Then upon getting the stuff, I use the syringe, then softcup, then tried to 'O', and stayed in bed for 15 minutes. Needed to go to the bathroom :dohh:
> 
> Well, this is just a dry-run and making sure that I'm doing the correct thing. I'm not sure with the douching though, I'm just quite worried of my low-Ph. I have began doing the part of the _boy-diet _ not because I only want a son, but just to make sure that more spermies could stay alive for the longest possible time. It's just so hard to give-up dairy!:nope:

I read a book, How To Choose The Sex of Your Baby, that mentions using a baking soda douche and an alkaline diet to sway for a boy, but it does generally just seem to make your body's environment less hostile. I'm also afraid I have acidic/hostile CM, because there's pretty much 0 of it!! I don't produce much, if any, and when I do.. it's at random times of the cycle, not coinciding with OV at all! :dohh:

I've also heard of using real eggwhites to substitue for EWCM if you don't naturally produce it.. 

.. but then was told it can introduce salmolnella into your vagina! :sick:

And was advised against BS douching, too, because it can mess with the PH balance in a negative way.

Not to say I wouldn't do it! :shrug: I probably would, there are success stories of couples using both the real eggwhites and BS douches and getting their BFPs, so.


----------



## gemini87

congrats topaz joshua is a v v gorgeous lil man xx


----------



## babymakestwo

Congratulations Topaz, Joshua is adorable :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Rainbowbaby! So very happy for you!


----------



## LunaBean

I used real eggwhites for 3 of my bfps, you just need to buy the pasturised stuff in a carton, usually in the baking isle, less chance of salmonella then. Grapefruit juice and EPO make more CM, or use preseed on concieve plus if u live in the uk. I used it first time last cycle and somehing worked!


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm so excited! Nimyra and baby Maya will be passing through Ohio on Saturday and we are going to meet for dinner! We met on this thread about two years ago and since then have both conceived with donor sperm and had beautiful baby girls! Looking forward to it!


----------



## SpudsMama

I was thinking about Nimyra last night actually, and Snagglepat. It feels like ages since I've seen them both on here. The last I heard was that Snaggle had her baby boy, but that must have been 5-6 months ago now :shrug: xx


----------



## lian_83

faithbabies said:


> lian..what is the boy diet? :dohh: fingers crossed for your bfp soon!
> 
> rainbowbaby..congrats!! so happy you finally have your sticky bean:)

Hi faithbabies -- Just read that it's about making your Ph more alkaline and something about the ions-thing, low-calcium high-potassium diet.

But I'm really just concern about the Ph because the theory is: acid kills y-sperms but alkaline doesn't kill x-sperms, and in fact y-sperms thrive on it. So the higher the Ph, the more conducive it is for the sperm to swim on, so more can enter the cervix, and so on.. So, to increase Ph, I just eat alkalinizing food and drink lemon water everyday. :coffee:

I ordered several bottles of Conceive Plus from the national distributor here, soon-to-expire bottles, and it was like $5/bottle.. :yipee: 

Conceive Plus has better PH than Pre-seed, but I think Pre-seed's Osmolarity is a bit better. Well, I got a very good deal with the Conceive Plus and will be using them from now on. Might also try egg-white if I can get an extra donation, just because it's PH is way higher at 9, and will really preserve the life of the y-sperms.. :spermy:


----------



## ellie27

lian_hawaii said:


> mercedes - most of the time I only get 2ml.. On some days, it could be as high as 3ml. But that's it mostly.. And no BFP for me for 3 cycles already.
> 
> I also have a question, when I receive the donation I would inseminate in less than 5 minutes and I'm sure it also takes him less than 5 minutes to present me the stuff, but by the time I syringe it out, it has mostly liquefied.. Is this normal? I heard that liquefaction takes at least 15 minutes, I hardly see any lumps and it's very liquid.. Is this normal for sperm within 10 minutes outside the body??
> 
> Ok, I'm getting quite paranoid.. It's because I will be starting next week as I am taking soy for the 1st time and might O early and so I'll be using OPK's and Fern microscope twice-a-day... OMG! I'm really stressing out... :headspin:



Hiya!!

Most I ever got was 1ml a time, but we inseminated maybe 3-5 times per cycle.

It would be in there within about 10 mins and it was always still the normal thick.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## TwoMummies

Well this is it!!

We are about to go and meet our donor.

So nervous now :)

Fingers crossed and losts of baby dust!


----------



## lian_83

I got a donation today.. Well, donor would be very busy by start of the week (project presentations and meeting his supervisors from abroad) and so even without a positive OPK or Ferning test, I called him and asked if he could come over for a couple of minutes. He agreed but because we didn't plan to meet today, he apparently did something in the shower that morning (twice, he said) and so all I got is a measly 0.5ml on the syringe. :cry: 

Plus, the worse thing is when I was about to suck the stuff to the syringe, an elderly neighbor rang the bell and brought over a pot of soup, she saw me sick a couple of days ago and she began chatting, and I can't get rid of her. Took around 30 minutes before I inseminated the 0.5ml. Wonder if any :spermy: are still alive in there.

Well, I have negative OPK and Ferning but I just want to be covered as I'm taking Soy for the 1st time and I may 'O' anytime.


----------



## faithbabies

lian...thanks for the info on the boy diet...and good luck with your ovulation..i had to laugh at your ordeal..seems like every time i am ready to home insem something crazy has happened...i mean off the wall stuff! fingers crossed for ya girl! :)

twomummies...good luck and baby dust!!!! :)

afm...i ovulate next week and we are supposed to start with new shipping donor but if i dont order the kit soon we may have to wait until next month :( fingers crossed it will work for this month...i hate waiting lol
i've been on this site https://freespermdonorregistry.com/ and it is free and we can chat with each other and donors (it's where i met my donor) if yall want to visit:) my name is faithbabies there as well:)


----------



## TwoMummies

Well we have done the insemination, now it's fingers tightly crossed!!

We are going to do it a second time on Monday (thankfully our donor is more available this week). My ovulation was not due until 3rd August but had a positive ovulation test today hence doing the insemination early.

Figure if we do it today and then again on the originally planned day as well it maximises our chances.

Now it's the 2WW!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi ladies have a question I'm due to O anytime now and I got a positive opk just a few minutes ago but I cannot get a donation until tomorrow am. I have had ov cm for a few days now so I know its imminent.. I'm about to go to sleep so won't take my temp for another few hours. I'm wondering since got pos opk would tomorrow donation be good if I get a spike in temp this afternoon when I get up? I wasn't able to get any last week and tomorrow is our only chance. Dh thinks I should as he thinks won't hurt if its late and just be worth a try. I know i should just wait for temp but anxious about possibly still being in for this cycle as i thought i would have O by today.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm thinking that if you got a positive today, that you'll ovulate tomorrow, when you're getting your donation! Your timing is great, don't worry :thumbup: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

wss, go for it.


----------



## TwoMummies

Yeah will be absolutely fine, the positive OPK means you will ovulate anywhere in the next 12-36 hours. I got a nearly positive OPK on Friday and then a full positive on Saturday so we met our donor saturday and will be doing so again tomorrow (Monday) to make sure we cover all dates.


----------



## lian_83

TwoMommies, momwannabe81 -- good luck to both of u. Seems like you have timed O perfectly with the insems.. 

:dust: to all!! Still waiting for an O-sign for me.


----------



## momwannabe81

lian_hawaii said:


> TwoMommies, momwannabe81 -- good luck to both of u. Seems like you have timed O perfectly with the insems..
> 
> :dust: to all!! Still waiting for an O-sign for me.

I hope so that was the only opk I took so idk if was at the end of the peek or not. FX the donor is available tomorrow am.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck momwannabe! :hugs:

I've got my very first doctor's appointment for TTC on Wednesday morning! I went to see the nurse today for a medical and I brought it up then, she referred me straight away when I told her the method I was using, even though she didn't understand anything I was trying to explain. She didn't even know what softcups are and at one point she was convinced that I wasn't timing it right! :growlmad: Hoping the doctor is a bit more professional... xx


----------



## momwannabe81

momwannabe81 said:


> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> TwoMommies, momwannabe81 -- good luck to both of u. Seems like you have timed O perfectly with the insems..
> 
> :dust: to all!! Still waiting for an O-sign for me.
> 
> I hope so that was the only opk I took so idk if was at the end of the peek or not. FX the donor is available tomorrow am.Click to expand...

well got another positive last night and possibly this am (1 hr ago). So walking yo donors house. FX he's home and available


----------



## MrsMM24

TWOMUMM - GL, FXD, and plenty of :dust:

MOMWANNABE - I think that you are fine, you have the ovulation days covered. As mentioned, you ovulate 12-24 hrs later, so you are spot on! GL and :dust:

AFM - I am on CD 13 after a M/C. No signs of ov yet, but we are actively in search of the :bfp: in 2011 so we are still hanging there. Aug is the month of my wife's b-day so it would be awesome if it was this month! :dust:


----------



## TwoMummies

lian_hawaii said:


> TwoMommies, momwannabe81 -- good luck to both of u. Seems like you have timed O perfectly with the insems..
> 
> :dust: to all!! Still waiting for an O-sign for me.

Thank you.

I really, really hope so!
Did second insemination today so it's the waiting game now.

OPK's are still coming up positive which seems surprising, I normally get positives for 2 days but had 1 almost positive and 3 full positives so far.

Would have thought I should ovulate today based on when I got the first one so expecting a negative OPK tomorrow and then we know the timing was spot on.


----------



## momwannabe81

Did insemination today :happydance::happydance::happydance: so either O today or will within 24hrs, if get another smiley face on opk will get another donation tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm exited can u tell, have a good feeling about this cycle :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL twomummies & momwannabe!


----------



## TwoMummies

momwannabe81 said:


> Did insemination today :happydance::happydance::happydance: so either O today or will within 24hrs, if get another smiley face on opk will get another donation tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm exited can u tell, have a good feeling about this cycle :thumbup::happydance:

Hope it goes well!

Our cycles are pretty close together, do you mind if I send you a friend request? Will be nice to have someone to wait it out with!

I will be testing on 17th August, have you worked out your testing day yet??
I can't bloody wait, it seems ages away :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Everything sounds like it's going perfect your end momwannabe! :happydance: xx


----------



## gemini87

hey ladies 
sounds like the ladies in here been busy. fingers x'd ttc sept 2010 that ur doc is useful if u havent had before they wil most likely do a full blood work up with hormone tests and pelvic ultrasound to make sure everyfin all ok, wel that is what my gp has done and told me it was standard for fertility testing 
xx


----------



## momwannabe81

TwoMummies said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Did insemination today :happydance::happydance::happydance: so either O today or will within 24hrs, if get another smiley face on opk will get another donation tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm exited can u tell, have a good feeling about this cycle :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Hope it goes well!
> 
> Our cycles are pretty close together, do you mind if I send you a friend request? Will be nice to have someone to wait it out with!
> 
> I will be testing on 17th August, have you worked out your testing day yet??
> I can't bloody wait, it seems ages away :(Click to expand...

absolutely I got test day the 15th. Of course I won't wait that long lol


----------



## lian_83

has anyone here taken Soy or Clomid???

*HELP!!* I don't know what's wrong with my body, my temps been fluctuating and no sign of 'O'. I don't know why this is happening to me - one theory is that I am turning 30 so my hormones are really whacked!! :cry: Please help me!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey ladies...

I've noticed a couple of you on here talking about doing OPKs and getting a positive and then continuing to test for the next couple of days and still getting positives and then getting confused about ovulation, so I thought I would chime in. Hopefully you will find this helpful. When doing OPKs, you ideally should test twice a day, at least morning and evening, starting at about cycle day 10, just in case you Ov early. Once you get a positive, STOP TESTING!!! Most women will get a positive OPK for more than one day...it does not mean your Ov is screwed up or that you haven't Ov'd yet. The LH surge can remain present for 1, 2, or sometimes even 3 or more days. The first positive is the only one that is important. Once you get a positive, you should Ov in 12-36 hours from the time of the first positive. Continuing to do OPKs after the first positive is pointless and just causes confusion. Hope this helps!

Erin


----------



## EpdTTC

Also, when I was TTC with donor sperm, I would try to do an insemination as close to my first OPK as possible, then again the next afternoon, and again the next day if possible. The cycle that I got pregnant with Eden, I did an insem about an hour after my positive OPK and then the next afternoon, which was about 15-16 hours after my positive OPK. Based on Ov pains, I am pretty sure that I Ov'd about 20 hours after my first positive OPK.


----------



## unapologetik

lian_hawaii said:


> has anyone here taken Soy or Clomid???
> 
> *HELP!!* I don't know what's wrong with my body, my temps been fluctuating and no sign of 'O'. I don't know why this is happening to me - one theory is that I am turning 30 so my hormones are really whacked!! :cry: Please help me!!


I'm taking soy.. It definitely helps me ovulate. It's actually natural and not unusual to have a few anovulary cycles a year though.


----------



## TwoMummies

EpdTTC said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> I've noticed a couple of you on here talking about doing OPKs and getting a positive and then continuing to test for the next couple of days and still getting positives and then getting confused about ovulation, so I thought I would chime in. Hopefully you will find this helpful. When doing OPKs, you ideally should test twice a day, at least morning and evening, starting at about cycle day 10, just in case you Ov early. Once you get a positive, STOP TESTING!!! Most women will get a positive OPK for more than one day...it does not mean your Ov is screwed up or that you haven't Ov'd yet. The LH surge can remain present for 1, 2, or sometimes even 3 or more days. The first positive is the only one that is important. Once you get a positive, you should Ov in 12-36 hours from the time of the first positive. Continuing to do OPKs after the first positive is pointless and just causes confusion. Hope this helps!
> 
> Erin


I know I shouldn't have confused myself but too late now lol.

I know only the first one matters but if I got a positive on Fri, as you said I should Ovulate in 12-36 hours. So why am I still getting really strong positives today? Plus my persona monitor hasn't come up with the little egg sign yet so that is saying I am not ovulating, which is what is confusing me. 

It seems that my first positives on the OPK were wrong going by the persona, and I was confused as it was too early for me to ovulate. Unless the tests are picking up the hormone 5-6 days before ovulation, is this posible?


----------



## c.30

Got my positive OPK today and CM and CP are how they should be so I've e-mailed donor and he's coming over tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance: lol

Wee bit nervous about meeting him for the first time but through our e-mail communication he seems like a very 'mellow' chap, also VERY excited about eventually trying. Keep your fingers crossed folks :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck c.30! :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

C.30 - GL tonight! :happydance: come on egg-chase!!!


----------



## c.30

Well that was an experience, lol. He was a nice chap, what I expected, but he stayed for over an hour before he did the donation, felt a bit wierd at first and I was thinking 'just get on with it' but I guess he wanted to get to know me a bit so that's fine. :)

There wasn't a lot of donation because he had had some 'him time' this morning, he thought he wouldn't be needed until friday but the positive OPK surprised us both (I'm only CD11). Think it was about 2ml in the syringe and I'm sure I've read on here that people have had less. 

I'm now going to leave the soft cup in (no leakage, lol ;)) overnight. Excited and hopeful at the moment, fingers crossed :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

2 ml is about average. good luck.


----------



## unapologetik

Got my BFP around 5pm. 2nd cycle using donor sperm, with soy and softcups. 

I'm cautious.. because the 2nd test I took is negative. Hoping tomorrow with FMU will be positive.

good luck ladies!


----------



## lian_83

unapologetik -- big congratulations to u!!! so many success stories here!! wow! 

i think my temps are evening out, 3 straight days of low temp, so O might be nearing. Fxed!


----------



## SpudsMama

c.30 - That's great news and 2ml isn't bad at all really :thumbup:

unapologetik - Congratulations! I'm sure that test will be positive :hugs:

AFM, I saw the doctor this morning and he's told me to have a full bloodwork done on CD6 to check my hormones. I'm just trying to get FOB to hurry up and get his SA done, I know blokes can be funny about them, but he's really dragging his feet with it :growlmad: xx


----------



## TwoMummies

I got a negative OPK so I have FINALLY ovulated :happydance:

Think I must have ovulated yesterday which means the donations from Sat and Mon were in good time and should hopefully give us a good chance at the BFP!

I am officially 1DPO :happydance:

I swear I would testing now if my partner wasn't restraining me :haha:

I just want to know if it works!


----------



## ellie27

Congrats unapologetik!!!!

Regarding the amount....my OH only ever produced 1ml a time at very max - remember quality not quantity!:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, I hope that that is what your evening temps mean. That is kinda of what I am looking at on my chart as well. Except today, it seems there was a pretty good dip.... *curious* 

GL with the full bloods, I hope that the information is promising TTCSEPT.

TWOMUMS, this is sooo promising! My FXD and TXD for you! Your "donation" timing seems spot on! :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM, I am currently waiting to see if my temps are indicating AF is arriving or that OV is about to occur, I know things are a little different after a M/C so I am waiting for one or the other to let me know what we are about to do. The "donation" is on standby for Monday if it's OV, so, I wish the next couple of days would hurry and show!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats unapologetik! Fingers crossed for you!

As for amount, I almost always got about 2ml from my donor!


----------



## lian_83

Thanks MrsMM24 --* Finally *got a full-ferning on the Saliva test, and I'm about to confirm with my OPK. But I feel like I'm gonna O soon. :happydance:

I just called donor, Fxed he can make it tonight.

By the way, I just watched *"The Switch"*- Jennifer Aniston's movie about using using AI, plot is quite simple but since I'm a single, I can really relate with her character. There was this touching line on the film on what she says to he son (using AI), _"Mommy loves you so much she cannot wait another day to see you." _ 

Maybe, I'll just write this on my journal and everyone is welcome to stalk it. Thanks!! :dust: to all of us waiting!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I loved that line too :)


----------



## gemini87

c.30 fingers crossed for u hoping this cycle is a lucky one + a big CONGRATS to unapologetik + lots of sticky dust 2 u + 2 every1 else waitin 4 their BFPs.

afm, got the results of my ultrasound scan am all clear + looking fine so my doc says, so have now been referred to the Fertility clinic + have my appt 26/08 so the ball is rolling hopefully in the right direction
xx


----------



## c.30

Hi guys, just a quick post. I've started a journal on here and I'm using FF to chart online, just wondering how I put both links in my sig? Tried yesterday but don't think it worked. Thanks :flower:

Edit: ah ok, so the journal seems to have worked, will just have a go with the charting url


----------



## SpudsMama

That's great gemini! You'll have that BFP in no time :happydance: xx


----------



## lian_83

I inseminated yesterday and today my temp rose from 36.0 to 36.3. I could have ovulated already so must be quite a good timing. Fxed!


----------



## TwoMummies

c.30 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick post. I've started a journal on here and I'm using FF to chart online, just wondering how I put both links in my sig? Tried yesterday but don't think it worked. Thanks :flower:
> 
> Edit: ah ok, so the journal seems to have worked, will just have a go with the charting url

If you type a phrase, right click it and add a link you can then make it come up with any text you like.

If you look at my signature you will see my journal comes up as the text I have chosen rather than a big long link.


----------



## MrsMM24

GEMINI, that's GREAT news!! Looking for some great OV and BFP news from you soon! :dust:

LIAN, I think this looks good for catching that egg! FXD. :dust:

How are you doing today TWOMUMS?

Well, it is CD17, and it looks like maybe OV is impending, we saw a very faint pink line on the OPK this morning. Looking like we are going to have a weekend OV, which is GREAT considering delivery of the "donation" is scheduled for 9am on Mon morning. If I test this afternoon and it is darker, we are probably going to change delivery to Sunday.... I soooo hope we are in the chase for the egg this weekend. FXD! :dust:

How are you ladies doing going into the weekend?


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm24...fingers crossed for you! sounds great! :)

lian..sounds like u timed it great! babydust!! :flower: I also loved that movie The Switch...

gemini...you are def headed the right way...closer to your bfp:)


afm, new shipping donor is going to ship to me monday and i will recieve it tuesday...should get lh surge monday but i'm hoping AI on Tues will still be good..what do u think? he cant ship on sundays of course..anyway we are excited...he has had alot of sucess shipping and usually first try:happydance: That would be awesome! lots of prayers this doesnt take too many months...we plan on doing another IUI in about 6 months if home insem has not worked. I really dont want to start going back to clinic.

have a blessed weekend all!! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? 

I'm inseminating tomorrow, hope it works.. Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## TwoMummies

I have just started a thread in the forum help section suggesting that there should really be a lesbian / gay parents section as we have so many others and nothing for those of us in same-sex relationships.

Seeing as I know there is quite a lof of us in here I thought I would post the thread link so if you agree / disagree or just want to comment then you can do so :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/695004-lesbian-gay-parenting.html


----------



## gemini87

thanks ladies i am taking a (hopefully short) break from ttc as i no i have to lose sum weight b4 the docs wil even treat me so i want to focus on that 
xx


----------



## xandersmama09

Hi everyone! I'm Nichole. I am planning at home donor insemination either in November this year or January-February of 2012. Ideally, I'd like to go for November. But I have debt I've been paying off, and I've just started a business in June so it's very important to me to get both of those things in order and have my business running nicely before I move ahead with trying to conceive. 

I've already found my donor and we've chatted a number of times. He's agreed to a contract although I am going to try to make sure that there is a way that my child can eventually meet him if the child chooses to. I also want to have him answer a number of questions that will help my child to understand his/her other origin while growing up(I found a nice questionnaire on another site).

I am excited but impatient about starting! I would love to start now and give my son a sibling sooner, but I know waiting is the best option right now. I have just the one son, who is almost 2 and a half, and I will be homeschooling him starting this September. I can't wait to add to my family, my heart is very much ready for another child.


----------



## lian_83

I think I have officially started my TWW.. I hope I caught the eggy. :kiss:

Thursday: Full ferning, negative OPK, low temp, and donation at night
Friday: Full ferning, temp rose a bit (so I thought I O'ed already), but on evening OPK is very positive, donor not available
Saturday: No ferning (?), negative OPK, lowest temp of the cycle, donation in the evening

I thought I ovulated on Friday but only on Saturday early morning did I start getting this strong ovulation pains on both sides, and my temp is so low I know I couldn't have ovulated yet. Really, really praying for a BFP this month!


----------



## SpudsMama

I think Saturday is ovulation day lian :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

Thanks for the sig advice TwoMummies.

Welcome pinkorblue and xandersmama and good luck to those in the 2ww (with me :D) lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome PINK and XANDERS :wave:

Hi Lian, or any of you ladies, can you check my chart and see what you think, is Monday a good "donation" day?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you for the welcome c30 and MrsMM! :D


----------



## lian_83

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome PINK and XANDERS :wave:
> 
> Hi Lian, or any of you ladies, can you check my chart and see what you think, is Monday a good "donation" day?

MrsMM24, I think your temps have dropped nicely, meaning estrogen is surging, and the egg is just around the corner. I think you can start the "donation" by Monday, it will be safe and with the negative OPK, it means you're not gonna O on Sunday. :thumbup:

TTCSept, thanks a lot. I think u are right, my temps shot up to 36.5 today, so now the waiting.

PinkorBlue, Nichole - Welcome aboard! :dust: to all of us!


----------



## momwannabe81

Welcome. I'm at 5 dpo had temp dip FX its a good sign. Just waiting for any symptoms to start. Never been preggo so not sure what to expect.


----------



## TwoMummies

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome PINK and XANDERS :wave:
> 
> Hi Lian, or any of you ladies, can you check my chart and see what you think, is Monday a good "donation" day?

I think Monday would be a good day.

The negative OPK pretty much guarantee's that you won't ovulate Sat or Sun, I would expect you to possibly get a positive OPK on either Sunday or Monday so would be perfect timing :)

Good luck!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks LIAN and TWOMUMS... thats what I was thinking but reassurance helps. I test twith OPKs morning and night so I am expecting tonite to get a full positive as there was more pink on the stick but still not as dark as Control line. More than Friday's pink however.. not as much eye-straining :haha: as well my temp remained low this morning.

We are geared up and tracked delivery, estimated arrival is 830am sooo.... FXD, we are using it Monday and Wednesday! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

FX for you, MrsMM and lots of :dust:


----------



## c.30

Good luck MrsMM24, FX for you!

Afm, according to my chart I'm 6dpo and I've had a temp drop this morning and lots of cramps in my abdomen. Of course I googled the temp drop as I've never had one before in the LP and discovered that it *could* be implantation (trying not to get hopes up though - easier said than done!) The earliest AF is due is on sunday 14th, think I'm just going to wait and see if she turns up.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks PINK and C.30!

Yeah, your symptoms sound promising. FXD!!! :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

c.30 said:


> Good luck MrsMM24, FX for you!
> 
> Afm, according to my chart I'm 6dpo and I've had a temp drop this morning and lots of cramps in my abdomen. Of course I googled the temp drop as I've never had one before in the LP and discovered that it *could* be implantation (trying not to get hopes up though - easier said than done!) The earliest AF is due is on sunday 14th, think I'm just going to wait and see if she turns up.

oh I hope so. I know how it is, had dip too last month but af showed anyway. We were already talking names. Had a dip this month too hopefully it was an implantation one


----------



## faithbabies

well, tomorrow will be home insem number four with new and proven much successfull shipping donor lol....actually excited for this one! fingers crossed! :) oh and today i actually found my cervix yay and inserted softcup on second attempt...so i think this time i'm going to use syringe to inject sperm, then do softcup and then to O :) woohoo :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck faithbabies! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

GL FAITH!! FXD! :dust: to catching that egg!!!


----------



## ebelle

awesome to see so many inseminating this month. baby dust to everyone!

this is my first cycle without clomid, dont even know if i will ovulate, but going with positive thinking and inseminated today, even though opk was light pink. our donor is going for holiday with his partner on friday, so i need to get as much of the spermies in me from now til friday. fxed itworks!


----------



## faithbabies

thanks ladies for the good luck and baby dust!!!! shipment should be here in bout an hour and i'm going to wait till kiddos are napping before i insem...and maybe take a nap too lol :)

ebelle..fxed for you!!! sending babydust your way!! :)


----------



## ebelle

go faith! hope it works out for both of us and we can be bump buddies.


----------



## c.30

FX for us both momwannabe81

Good luck ebelle and faithbabies, lots of :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

ebelle...thanks, and me too! bump buddies would be awesome! i just found out yesterday my last non pregnant friend is 3 wks prego and i'm DYING to be pregnant with her...we are really close :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lots of luck and :dust: faith and ebelle, how exciting! 

Can't wait for more of us in the tww.. :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL FAITH and EBELLE!!! We are about a day apart in insem dates so, I hope I can buddy up with you all as well. Sure hope FF shows my OV date to be what I think it was by the sticks.... FXD for us all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lian_83

Hi Faith, Ebelle, MrsMM24, Momwannabe -- I'm also in the 2ww. Currently 4DPO, temps are stably high, but no symptom at all, except uhmmm vivid dreams which probably isn't a symptom.

Anyway, good luck to all of us.. :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Welcome. 
Still 1 week to go before af is due. Hope she stays away lol. My temp went a little higher today. Hope it stays that way. Baby dust and FX for all of us


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls!!


----------



## TwoMummies

Well I am 9 DPO now, have taken 2 HPT's so far and both BFN :cry:

Still early yet so still hoping!


----------



## froliky2011

I bought the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and got my LH surge on Monday. I did two inseminations on Monday and one yesterday but am wondering if I should do another today?


----------



## SpudsMama

froliky2011 - You could do another insem if your donor is available to you again, it certainly won't harm your chances of conceiving. But if your LH surge was two days ago, chances are you've already ovulated :thumbup:

BTW, does anyone here know if CD6 is the right time for a hormone blood test or is it too late? I've always heard of it being CD3... :shrug: xx


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks. I think I will officially be in the tww.

What is CD? I had a hormone test CD4 for FSH and Estrogen.


----------



## froliky2011

Oops, I meant, I had a hormone test on day 4 of my AF.


----------



## SpudsMama

CD means cycle day... CD1 being the day your period starts. I'm having to go in for my bloods on CD6, but I've always heard of it being earlier than that :shrug: xx


----------



## froliky2011

Yeah, they told me they wanted they wanted to test my hormones between CD2-CD4. (IVF doctor) & then they want to test for Progesterone between 7-10 days after +LH surge.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm having progesterone, estradiol, FSH, TFT's as well as some other things tested... and then I'm assuming they'll ask me to go in again about 7 days after ovulation to check again xx


----------



## froliky2011

Mmm? IDK? Every doctor is different and so is every woman. Almost all of the Docs annoy me. Hopefully I can conceive without them, but going through all the tests/psych evals/attorney crap just in case.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, your chart looks good. FXD that that temp stays up and you see a :bfp: soon. :dust:

MOMWANNAB, your chart is looking pretty awesome! Good IB dip on 5DPO if I were to call it. FXD... :dust:

TWOMUMS, sorry you saw a bfn, but it is still early, hold on, till AF is late.... FXD this is your month. :dust:

FROLICKY, I think it can't hurt, but I second TCCSEPT, it would appear you have already OV's therefore your Monday "donations" were good timing. Welcome to the TWW! We are on the exact SAME schedule it seems!!! TTC Buddies?

AFM, I think that I am 2DPO, FF hasn't changed to show it, but my temp took a pretty high rise this morning, hmmm... Such a crazy cycle to follow after MC because I know I cannot say what my cycle "use" to do.... :dust: to the thread!


----------



## ellie27

froliky2011 said:


> I bought the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and got my LH surge on Monday. I did two inseminations on Monday and one yesterday but am wondering if I should do another today?

Not sure if cbfm works same as opks??

Anyway, I got first +opk on a monday and my temps confirmed I ovulated on the wednesday, so I would say it is definitely still worth trying today if you can. 

You have got your insem days spot on, good luck!:flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey everyone!

Sounds great, frolicky! Lots of baby dust to you. :)


----------



## dmfamily

froliky2011 - I also have the monitor....am I am also being on regular sticks..lol...double testing I guess...LOL 

Well today was a faint line..think I'm going to O tomorrow... Temps dropped realllly low yesterday and today...doing one insemination tomorrow night and then one each day till monday....LOL...We really want this to be the month!  Fingers crossed! 
Good luck everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

DM, I hope this is it for you!! FXD!!

If we get our :bfp:s we can be Buddies!!! :dust:


----------



## lian_83

Yey! Seems like we're on full-house during this 2ww. :thumbup:

MrsMM24 - thanks a lot. I just checked your chart, it's looking good. :dust:

Mommywannbe - I also have a dip at 5DPO. I hope it's not too early for IB. It's a good thing for you, your temp has bounced back after that dip, very good sign.

TTCSept - Hormone tests are usually on CD3 (or CD2,4) to check the baseline levels. From https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html, everything seems to be checked on CD3, except the progesterone which is measured 7DPO. But you can still check I guess, it will just not be diagnostic but it's very possible to extrapolate, that is from the results of CD6, determine what could have been your levels on CD3. 

Twomums - sorry for the BFN, but like MrsMM24 said, it's probably too early anyway. 

DM - all the best on the insems. It's a good thing you can do a lot of donations for this cycle.

Frolicky - also seemed like you timed your "donation" perfectly with that spare. 

And now, we wait!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Lian, it's looking like they will be done on CD6 at my local hospital anyway. I've just got to trust my doc! xx


----------



## TwoMummies

I got my :BFP: :happydance:

Ebay tests still coming up as negative but a Tesco test was positive and today have used one called Answer and it's positive :happydance:

Faint lines but definately nice clear pink lines!


----------



## Tegans Mama

:dance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations! xx


----------



## ebelle

Hey Faithbabies, Lian_Hawaii, MrsMM24, Momwannabe81, pinkorblue11 and DMfamily

Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got our BFPs this month!!! Then we could be bump buddies all together!

And Twomums, CONGRATS! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! You give couples like us hope that it will HAPPEN!


----------



## c.30

Congratulations TwoMummies, brilliant news!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## faithbabies

congrats twomummies!!!! woohoo!! :happydance:


ebelle...yes that would be awesome!! fxed!! :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Aww congrats!!


----------



## rosie5637

congrats twomummies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ebelle said:


> Hey Faithbabies, Lian_Hawaii, MrsMM24, Momwannabe81, pinkorblue11 and DMfamily
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got our BFPs this month!!! Then we could be bump buddies all together!
> 
> And Twomums, CONGRATS! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! You give couples like us hope that it will HAPPEN!

Yeah!! My fingers are crossed for each of you! :) 

Congrats, twomummies!!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, thanks for looking at my chart! I am definitely hoping that I could be so lucky to get a bfp the first cycle after an M/C... FXD! 

TWOMUMS, I TOLD uuuuuu!!! YAY! :happydance: H&H 9 mos!!! (p.s. I used ANSWER with my previous pregs!)

EBELLE, YES!! That would be AWESOME, from your lips to....!!! Infact, :dust: to that, let's do it ladies, FAITH, LIAN, MOMWANNA, PINK, DM!!!

Update for me today, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## lian_83

Twomums - big congratulations! :happydance: have a safe 9-months!

MrsMM24, I think based on your temp you Od on CD19, but since your 'donation' is CD20 (Monday), I think you would like the O-date to be CD20-CD21. So, the :spermy: are already in the right position when the eggy is released. But this is exactly what your OPK says, so you probably got the best timing after all.

So exciting!! AFM, Im at 6DPO and temp rose again from the dip yesterday. And hmmm, a negative test using an IC.


----------



## wilsons228

We tried our first cycle of using fresh sperm at home from a known donor...any advice?


----------



## c.30

Well, I is still playing the waiting game, 10dpo today, AF due between 14/08 - 17th/8 (days 12-15 of LP). Having range of symtoms as chart shows, very vivid dreams the last 2 nights, heightened sense of smell last night which I've never experienced before. Getting a bit bored of waiting now but I don't want to test because I don't want to see a :bfn: so yeah, on we go :)


----------



## wilsons228

Sending well wishes your way!


----------



## SpudsMama

Wilsons - If you're already in your two week wait then the best advice would be to just _relax_, try not to obsess. Although that's much easier said than done :haha: xx


----------



## TwoMummies

Thank you so much everyone :)

Still in shock and can't believe it!

I didn't have a single symptom in the 2WW and believe me I was looking for them, no spotting, pain etc. and even now I have the confirmed BFP I don't feel any different at all.

Fingers crossed for all those in the 2WW still, try not to stress and symptom spot! I thought I was out this month as no symptoms at all so what a shock this was!


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, Sunday it actually shows OV, I wasn't too worried about the CD20 as opposed to CD19, because the pos didn't show until I tested CD19 evening. 12-24 hrs, I am thinking I am at least IN the chase.... FXD

WILSONS, the only advice I have is to try to relax, the chase as begun. There are plenty of threads that explain TTC with donor sperm, however, I think a valuable one is the softcups. There are alot of TTC journals of donor sperm that you could read as well. Once OV, and "donation" it is a waiting game.... GL FXD!!! :dust:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## LunaBean

I dont think I had any symptoms with this pregnancy, I didnt symptom spot for once since I was planning to move house and was used to the donation/getting pregnant/losing the baby, never actually thought it would work and hold on! I just 'knew' at 8dpo and tested positive at 9dpo! Good luck girls!


----------



## lian_83

7DPO and a :bfn: plus no major symptoms. 

I'm using IC which detects even low levels of HCG (10). Does it mean I'm out?? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: lian, it's still early, even with low levels of hcg, there's a chance implantation just happened and needs time to build up or will very soon. Still hope and lots of :dust: your way. :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Big Congrats TwoMommies!!! Whooo Hoo!

Luna-look at you almost 15 weeks! So awesome! Are you planning to find out the gender?

Lian-definitely not out just because you got a BFN at 7dpo. Still very early! I usually only got BFPs at 12-14 dpo on hpts, even ICs.


----------



## LunaBean

I cant believe it! :D Yea I def wana find out the gender, I need to know everything cus I hate surprises lol. Docs think its a boy, bit hopefully find out for def on 29th Sept! Cant wait! My bump has gone again with being so sick, cant wait til its big!


----------



## c.30

Lian, as the other 2 ladies have said, 7dpo is early and re 'symptoms', as TwoMummies and Luna have said, they didn't have any symptoms so again, you're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Pinkorblue, EpdTTC, c.30 -- thanks so much for the words of encouragement. It really means a lot for me. Cause I'm single and I have boring job and it's weekend, you know, it's so easy to get crazy about this. :hugs:

Also, I had a temp dip at 5DPO - if that was implantation, when can I expect the first BFP??


----------



## LunaBean

Every pregnancy is different, Id say try not to test til about 10dpo cus ull drive urself mad squinting at lines! I usually starting testing at 6dpo but with this one I held off til 9, it stresses u out!


----------



## mechanica

Congrats twomummies!!

Lian, don't panic. I didn't get a very very very very faint line until i was 10dpo and that was with twins. You're not out yet!


----------



## wilsons228

Sounds like were all in a similar boat! My wife and i just did our first IUI with donor sperm at the clinic because they said it was ill advised to do it at home. Our fertility doctor has been wonderful throughout the whole process. Willing to talk to anyone through facebook or PM about the process...its a horrid wait to find out!


----------



## ebelle

wilsons228 said:


> Sounds like were all in a similar boat! My wife and i just did our first IUI with donor sperm at the clinic because they said it was ill advised to do it at home. Our fertility doctor has been wonderful throughout the whole process. Willing to talk to anyone through facebook or PM about the process...its a horrid wait to find out!

Hello, why is it ill advised to do it at home? Many people on her are doing it at home and some have definitely gotten pregnant. Either way, nice to meet you and happy youve got a nice fertility doctor. Pm me if u wanna chat, i am about to be on my 5th tww


----------



## c.30

Feeling VERY emotional this afternoon, just want to have a little :cry: :(


----------



## gemini87

yay congrats 2 twomummies now relax + enjoy the next 9 months x


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Well ladies I'm back had to stop coming on everyday or I would have driven myself nuts waiting to try.That being said impatience has gotten the best of us and we have decided to do a "dry run" this month. We talked to our donor and he is able to donate twice next week, so here is hoping the "dry run" works. Getting nervous and happy that we can at least share with you guys whats going on.

Congrats on the BFP's and baby dust to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## LunaBean

Why were u advised not to do it at home? Alot of peopl;here did it at home and were successful,including me, Id say its possibly a ploy to get you to pay for IUI! Theres no harm at all doing it at home apart from STDs, which ppl can be screened for. Id say ur more at risk having a one night stand tbh!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

So, we're about to get back on the horse.
After a miscarriage, trying to chart before a first AF is tricky. Sometimes things go smoothly, and sometimes they don't. I got a single day's almost-positive on an LH strip, so I either missed ovulation or it was a random spike...who knows. It has been just under a month since my d&c, so I'm waiting on ovulation, or AF so I can begin a regular cycle. 
I'm a little nervous though because I'm on new insurance that I know will not cover clomid. Currently, our funds are very low, since we're playing catch-up after missing two weeks of work in grieving and recovering.
By the way, a very special thank you to *babymakestwo*...I had come here briefly after the bad news, and you were the only one to ackowledge me. :( But thank you very much. It came at a bad time because I was feeling ignored and alienated at home and by friends afterwards, and so I was very upset and bitter about the fact that someone else here had a m/c and got two pages of sorrow. I'm not upset anymore though....the support forum on this site has been very helpful.

But so now we're back at it. The store I used to get Instead Cups at stopped selling them (who knows why!) and so now I need a new source. Luckily I didn't chuck the few I had leftover, and still have some preseed, applicators, and there's always my new friend that helped me achieve the BFP in the first place: raw egg whites! I was so shocked that it worked, but it did!
I was so happy to not have to chart and schedule donations, etc etc etc. But here it goes again!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sorry hun, i must have missed your post, im so sorry for your loss

good to see your back in the sadle and i hope you get that sticky bfp soon.


----------



## dmfamily

I agree ...i must have missed the post! Glad to you see you are trying again...and the egg whites ha...we have been thinking of that....


----------



## ebelle

Hey kahluacupcaKE! SO SoRRY for your loss :( 

Must have missed your post too. Keep strong and dont worry, bfp will come again!


----------



## dmfamily

...Might be a bit TMI ladies...but when you take the softcup out....is there anything left? I feel that there is "gooooopppyy" stuff.....but then again...I guess it would be the preseed, cm, and perhaps only a small amount of the donation left? Just wondering if anyone else finds this to be true....I mean we can expect it to come out all clean right?! LOL


----------



## lian_83

DM, I actually smell the stuff on the softcup everytime I pull it out. Good thing is doesn't smell like sperm or semen at all. I think it's mostly the Preseed/Conceive Plus because it has that sour tinge like Baking Soda, but definitely not the chlorine smell of sperm. So, hopefully most of the swimmers got in. 

KAHLUA, so sorry for your lost. I arrived on this thread recently but I've been very active ever since.

AFM, another BFN at 9DPO. Well, I squinted so hard that I thought I saw a line but I must be hallucinating.. Can't stop myself and I have an EMS-envelope filled with ICs.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kahlua~ I'm so sorry :hugs: 

dmfamily~ Yep, there was goopy stuff left over, :haha: not as much as I thought there would be though. 

lian~ Hey, if you have them, why not use them.. right? ;)

Good luck, TwinsFan!! :)

I'm considering preseed next cycle if there's no bfp.


----------



## EpdTTC

Kahlua,
I must have missed your post, I've just started checking this thread again more regularly. I apologize that I didn't see it and thus didn't say anything. That must have felt awful for you on top an already difficult time to share what you were going through and only have one person respond. Hopefully you know it wasn't intentional on any of our parts I'm sure.

I've been where you are...wasn't as far along but had two miscarriages before my successful pregnancy with Eden. I remember feeling like it was never going to happen for me. And my fertility doc suggested I find a new donor because I miscarried twice with him. I did not follow his advice because my gut was that that didn't have much if anything to do with it. In the end I was right. TTC and being PAL is really tough. I wish you lots of love and light during this time.
Erin


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry for your loss Kahlua, I obviously missed your post because I'm on this thread most days :hugs: It's great that you're looking to get back into it again though! :thumbup:

Yes, I've always had some "stuff" left in the softcup afterwards but like you say, it's probably a mix of EWCM, Pre-Seed and maybe a little bit of semen... xx


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, "beating a dead horse here" but I have to agree that 7 & 9DPO is still alittle early even with ICs, give it another day, and try maybe the early AM. GL!! :dust: FXD

TWINS, totally understand driving yourself crazy, welcome back :wave: for your absence, let's get you started back on this egg chase :dust:

WILSONS, I know you have heard it here before, but I don't know how they advised against DIY at home, unless there were personal underlying reason, we have been successful more than once and are trying again. Not to mention the abundance of ladies on here. Hoping this cycle works and you won't have to consider IUI or DIY :dust:

KAHLUA, I am sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to you:wave: I know how you are feeling, even now, as we lost our precious LO around the same time you did (which coincidentally may be how I missed it, as I do well to check thread daily sometimes numerous times) I am glad you are feeling more acknowledged and are back here to get in the chase again! GL and :dust:

DM, not TMI at all as you see.... :haha: but yeah, I am like LIAN, I take a smell as well. It is likely the CM, or a combo, because of the location. There may be a little of the "donation" as well to be honest, I mean, there are millions in that one specimen, don't fret, you only need ONE!!! GL, and :dust: when are you testing???

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!! TESTING 8/23


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> LIAN, "beating a dead horse here" but I have to agree that 7 & 9DPO is still alittle early even with ICs, give it another day, and try maybe the early AM. GL!! :dust: FXD
> 
> TWINS, totally understand driving yourself crazy, welcome back :wave: for your absence, let's get you started back on this egg chase :dust:
> 
> WILSONS, I know you have heard it here before, but I don't know how they advised against DIY at home, unless there were personal underlying reason, we have been successful more than once and are trying again. Not to mention the abundance of ladies on here. Hoping this cycle works and you won't have to consider IUI or DIY :dust:
> 
> KAHLUA, I am sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to you:wave: I know how you are feeling, even now, as we lost our precious LO around the same time you did (which coincidentally may be how I missed it, as I do well to check thread daily sometimes numerous times) I am glad you are feeling more acknowledged and are back here to get in the chase again! GL and :dust:
> 
> DM, not TMI at all as you see.... :haha: but yeah, I am like LIAN, I take a smell as well. It is likely the CM, or a combo, because of the location. There may be a little of the "donation" as well to be honest, I mean, there are millions in that one specimen, don't fret, you only need ONE!!! GL, and :dust: when are you testing???
> 
> AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:
> 
> I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news?
> 
> Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!! TESTING 8/23

Yay, the second half of the tww is here lol!!! 

I know the feeling MM, only mine is on the left, I've had to change the way I exercise because of it. I hope this means something good for both of us! :dust: How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MrsMM24

Yours is left? Yeah, I REALLY hope this means that it is a good sign/symptom! Been hard not getting too excited, been hard trying to not worry every time I go to the bathroom too.... FXD for us! I hope we can be bump buddies! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im liking the look of those charts ladies, hoping thoses are nice implantation dips there.


----------



## MrsMM24

Ohhhh TOPAZ... look at that sweet Josh!!! Congrats again!!! :flower:

Thanks for looking at the chart, helping me get hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thank you ladies! And I'm sorry to hear of your own losses, whether they were recent or years ago...they still matter.
And I did have some worry that perhaps it could have been "his fault," but I know there have been at least 33 healthy, live births, all with gorgeous, happy children, with all types of women of all shapes and sizes...so I am not going to give up, and I am not going to change donors.

And I agree with everyone in regards to softcups! At first I was really worried I was leaving stuff behind, but I read that basically only the sperm, and not the semen, enters your cervix...the semen and everything else comes back out.

I think I'm going to stop using preseed. I used it for three months with nada, and the month I switched it for egg whites is when I conceived. I don't know if it was a coincidence, but hey, who am I to turn away from that?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi girls! I've been MIA for awhile....... burnt out from this stressful rollercoaster! Trying to stop fixating on TTC for awhile. But, we did insem this month after taking a brief break. We had 2 donations this cycle... yesterday & today.

KahluaCupcake... big hugs... i'm so sorry to hear about your loss... :hugs:

Sorry to you too MrsMM24! :hug:

Topaz!!!!!!! Baby Joshua is gorgeous!! Love all that hair!!!!!!!!!

Wilson -- Out of curiosity... are you using frozen sperm or fresh sperm?

Gross question for you lovely ladies... (warning TMI)... we have used 3 different known donors over the past 2 years & i've noticed a big difference in the donations between donors....

One was thick & goopy
One was sticky
One was very watery

Does anyone know why the consistency is different & what it means? Any idea which is preferable for making babies?


----------



## lian_83

MrsMM24, I checked your chart again - looks like you are getting an Implantation Dip? :thumbup:

Ruby, The only semen sample I know (both from my partner before and my donor) starts out as thick and gooey then quickly turns watery. And still I'm not yet pregnant, so maybe that doesn't help. :cry:

Btw, still :bfn: at 10DPO. Just hoping that those are falsely-marketed IC's that they aren't really 10miu sensitive but much higher. Something NEW happened today, woke up at 7am and I was shivering because we're like in the middle of the snowstorm and I took my temp - it was skyhigh at 37.0 (3 degrees higher than my previous temps). I don't have fever, I feel fine but my body feels so 'hot'. Is that a good sign??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MM~ Me too!! It's hard trying not to get too excited or worry what each feeling means, especially when you really want a bfp. Lots of :dust: 

Such a cutie pie, Topaz! :) 

Wish I could help, Ruby, but like Lian I only know my husband's and donor, both had thick then watery. I heard that's normal though.... 

That could be a good sign, Lian. I know for me when it's cold, my temps drop no matter what part of my cycle I'm in. FXd!!!


----------



## c.30

Well according to FF I am now 14dpo, BFN this morning (did one saturday as well) so I'm still waiting....! :coffee:


----------



## SpudsMama

Glad to have you back Ruby, it's your thread after all :haha: About the semen, the donors that I've used in the past have been pretty much the same, started out a bit thick and gloopy, but then it becomes a little thinner, watery almost... 

Baby dust to everyone who's about to test/already testing... There seems to be a lot of you this week! :thumbup: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Ive had 5 donors and a few were the same but some were quite watery! And remember, the quantity doesnt always matter, I got pregnany with 0.5ml once! 

I had 3 inseminations with this baby, on CD11, first time with new donor, he was very nervous, got 1.2ml, inseminated 5 minutes after it was out, inserted a syringe with 3ml of Conceive Plus first (UK version of preseed), Big O 3 times, inserted Instead cup and lay there for 30 mins with a pillow under my bum. 

Then CD13, donor got nervous and missed the pot so I had less than 1ml, about 0.5/0.6ml. I was quite annoyed but cudnt blame him! 3ml of Conceive Plus, then donation, Big O once and didnt use Instead cup and only stayed there 10 mins cus I thought it was pointless since I got less than 1ml.

Was supposed to meet again CD15 but he had to work, so I huffed and puffed about how I was out that month. Stopped temping and OPKs. Then on CD16 I did an OPK at 1pm and it was positive! I text the donor to see if he was free, and we rushed to meet him an hour away and I had another insemination at 3pm. Forgot the Concieve plus in the rush, plus my sister and friend where there, got 3ml this time, but then he talked for about 15 minutes while I had the pot in my pocket keeping warm and tryin to get rid of him! He left and I did the insem, Big O 3 times for good measure, only lay down for 10 mins cus they were waiting downstairs, and didnt use Insead cup.

I then ovulated the next day on CD17, and got my BFP at 9dpo! I didnt test before that cus I was convinced too many things had gone wrong each time and I wasnt pregnant, so it just goes to show, anything can happen! I dont know which insemination I conceived on either. 

I used EPO CD11-CD16 and that was it! Hope that helps someone abit!

Also, I had a 6 month break between my 6th misscarriage and trying again, and ex-oh left and moved out 4 months before, so although that was a stressful time, I was calmer and less stressed by the time I tried again in April. It wad also my least medicated cycle,I was usually taking Soy, Vit B, and various other things!


----------



## SpudsMama

Urgh, back to the drawing board. I had been TTC with a friend for a few months now (since Feb) but some serious issues have come up about him today, which he has admitted to, so it's safe to say I won't be going near him again. I can't say what it is on here, seeing as it's a public forum. 

Luckily I remembered a man who got in touch with me a while ago, he saw my ad on a sperm donor site, so I've sent him an email. I could potentially be TTC again within the next couple of weeks! I know enough about him to feel comfortable with the whole thing... I checked him out when I first got his message before, force of habit :haha: xx


----------



## pastabella

What is all the fuss with Andrew Proven Donor, if someone could PM me more details i will find it really useful/helpful as most posts which state a lot of the hate have been removed. I need to know we are making the right decision and would welcome positive and negative feedback of dealings with Andrew to put our minds at ease.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...sorry i've been MIA we all had a nasty virus around here the last 3 days and i'm just now feeling good enough to get on computer.....today is 7dpo and i was having some cramps on right side(near ovary) the first few days but now i'm so sore everywhere from puking i dont know what i feel is symptoms or sore muscles lol...i guess i am not feeling it's going to be a bfp this month...all this sickness and no symptoms has me feeling down kinda but i'm still praying for a bfp:flower:

KahluaCupcake...:hugs: hugs and so sorry for your loss! i havent been here long, but understand the pain of m/c, mine was last july and i'm sad you were not getting the support u needed...fingers crossed for you and glad you are beginning the journey again to your sticky bean! 

Ruby...yay! so glad you are back again! fx'd and prayers for your bfp soon!!

lian...hang in there! some ladies dont get bfp till 14dpo..it can be different each cycle....fx'ed for you!!!! :)

c30...hoping it's just too early...positive thoughts! hang in there! :hugs:

TTC....fx'ed for your bfp soon!! hope this will be the donor to do it!! :)

pasta...have heard of andrew before but never used him...if u go on www.fsdr.com u can chat with the members and they can tell u more info on him....

on and Luna...i forget to tell u but i always look forward to your posts..after what u have been thru u deserve this sticky bean more than anyone:)


Sorry if i forgot anyone..still kinda sickly..will be back soon!!!!!

oh..mrsMM...praying,hoping this is your bfp cycle for that sticky bean!!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

pastabella - I used Andrew for one cycle, quite a while ago now, and I can honestly say that I wasn't a fan of him. I wouldn't want to go into detail on a public forum though, but feel free to send me an email address or something so I can let you know of my experience :thumbup: xx


----------



## pastabella

hi, faith and TTC, thanks for the link and the info, I can't send PM's yet to members as i am a newbie. We have used him too, I am just thinking of changing, as I'm just not 100% anymore.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, glad everything worked out in the end, Luna. :D 

Good luck to you, TTC Sept, hope the donor gets in touch with you very soon and you can get started. 

Sorry to hear that, faithbabies. :( I hope you all feel better! 

I hope you find a donor you like better, pasta.


----------



## MrsMM24

RUBY, glad you came back to check on us. As for the consistency, after a few mins, it should still become water no matter it's start. Teh consistency is due to the Ph of the "donor" and doesn't hurt. Only makes an easier trip through the areas.

LIAN, thanks! I am beginning to worry when I look at my chart. Contemplating not looking at it for a while :haha: Hang in there, 10DPO is still early, and you still have NO AF=good sign. Those temps and shivering alothough annoying also sound like a good sign.

TTC, sorry you are experiencing donor issues, that totally sux! :hugs:

FAITH, stay strong, your symptoms could have been easily masked due to that virus. No AF=a good sign! I hope you feel better :flower:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Back to waiting to O for me... Hope to see everyone else here get bfps. :dust:


----------



## lian_83

TTCSept, it's too bad about what happened to your donor-friend. And the worse thing is, it seems like you're not even gonna be friends. Must be awful! :hug: I hope u can find someone new soon.

PinkorBlue -- can you be getting IB?? I checked your FF chart, it seems like you are on 9DPO and you marked L on the Menses. 

Faith, MrsMM24 -- Thanks for the words of encouragement. I feel so depressed when I woke up today, temps are still high, but at 11DPO and no temp dip other the one at 5DPO, I just feel like I'm out already. I went to the bathroom and took one IC, and I wasn't surprised to see the :bfn:. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I just don't know where it went wrong.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Girls please please please don't talk about specific donors in here, by name... we have already been warned not to do so & have gotten "scolded" in the past... 

Please keep specifics private, ok?? I love this thread & don't want us to get in trouble...

Plus... keep in mind that donors sometimes read our posts as well... since its a public forum...

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## faithbabies

lian...hang in there hon! i actually read earlier today that some women dont even have dips in their temps during O or implantation...i dont do my temps (yet) but found that interesting....and as i said some women dont get bfp till 14-15 dpo....fingers crossed:hugs:



ruby sorry about that! i didnt really say his whole name but i see what u mean! thanks for keeping us in line:)


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> ruby sorry about that! i didnt really say his whole name but i see what u mean! thanks for keeping us in line:)

Lol... faithbabies... just don't wanna get in trouble... again! :dohh: This thread needs to stick around... i need you guys! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

lian_hawaii said:


> TTCSept, it's too bad about what happened to your donor-friend. And the worse thing is, it seems like you're not even gonna be friends. Must be awful! :hug: I hope u can find someone new soon.
> 
> PinkorBlue -- can you be getting IB?? I checked your FF chart, it seems like you are on 9DPO and you marked L on the Menses.
> 
> Faith, MrsMM24 -- Thanks for the words of encouragement. I feel so depressed when I woke up today, temps are still high, but at 11DPO and no temp dip other the one at 5DPO, I just feel like I'm out already. I went to the bathroom and took one IC, and I wasn't surprised to see the :bfn:. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I just don't know where it went wrong.

:flower: 

As for IB, that's what I was hoping but it got more red and heavier as the day went on, and now it's more of a medium than light.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hey ladies quick question. We are getting ready for our first insemination tomorrow. Thanks to my lovely Aunt the nurse we were able to get sterile sample cups and only what I can describe as horse size needless syringes. Due to the concern I saw in my partners face over the size of said syringe I went to the pharmacy and picked up your everyday kids oral medicine syringe. My question is; the syringe is still in it's wrapping, can I use it directly out of the wrapping? Is there anything on there that might hurt the sperm. I'm just worried that if I wash it, it won't be dry in time for when our donor show. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## amommy

you can use the syringe directly out of the package, as that is probably most sterile anyway! I hope that helps and good luck with your insem!


----------



## ebelle

Yeah, if the stringe is in the wrapper, its sterile and you can use it immediately! Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry Ruby, that's why I didn't want to go into detail on here, never even thought about his name! :dohh:

Lian - Yeah, I won't be having anything more to do with my donor/friend I'm afraid. _But_ it looks like I've got myself a new donor... I work fast :winkwink: Well, he got in touch ages ago when I wasn't looking, but he's agreed to help me conceive now. He's got the right features, he's got a high IQ, but what I love most is that he's a family man with kids of his own, he really seems to know what he's talking about. I've checked him out again online and all is well there. It's just a matter of sorting out times and dates for donations (the boring practical stuff which _always_ stresses me out!) xx


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, I hope you're feeling better emotionally today. :hugs: Totally know how you feel, as I am not sure I OV this month now, starting to doubt it.... I hope you see some nice lines later this week Hun! :hugs: :dust:

TWINS, yes, use it right out of the wrapper as they package them sterile. Good Luck with the Insem!!! FXD!!! Chase that egg! :dust:

AFM, I am 10DPO! I am super nervous, and I made it worse. I had the urge to POAS, however, I didn&#8217;t want to use the only HPT so I used an OPK, ummm, why was it pos??? Definitely stopped my POAS urge, but now I wonder why it&#8217;s pos, makes me feel like I should be focusing on Sept. Getting the &#8220;donation&#8221; shipment arranged etc&#8230; :sad1: My temp went back up so I just don&#8217;t know. I felt a little sick (nauseaus) this morning, no cramping, and no sore bbs&#8230;. Not sure if I should be thinking I don&#8217;t want AF, I mean, my cycle could be crazy because of the MC so&#8230; :shrug: But, for right now, no site of AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## ebelle

hey mrsmm, i saw in a few other threads whrre ladies who had positive opk got their bfp a few days later. hoping this is the case for u! fingers acrossed and baby dust!


----------



## ellie27

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Hey ladies quick question. We are getting ready for our first insemination tomorrow. Thanks to my lovely Aunt the nurse we were able to get sterile sample cups and only what I can describe as horse size needless syringes. Due to the concern I saw in my partners face over the size of said syringe I went to the pharmacy and picked up your everyday kids oral medicine syringe. My question is; the syringe is still in it's wrapping, can I use it directly out of the wrapping? Is there anything on there that might hurt the sperm. I'm just worried that if I wash it, it won't be dry in time for when our donor show. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Syringes we used are about 11cm long and we would put that all the way in, and use straight from the pack. Although they are long, think 10 ml syringes, we only ever got 1 or 1.5 ml max at the one time.

Good luck!
Legs up!:flower:


----------



## LunaBean

I always had a positive opk before an IC, good luck!


----------



## gemini87

good luck all u ladies who r waiting to test bt dont worry about the tests not always workin early on some tests r duds + sumtimes it takes a lil longer 4 a bfp i no someone who could get a bfp wen she wud have bin 8/10 weeks + she was pregers with twins dont mean 2 rain on ne1's parade it is meant 2 b a positive as long as the witch stays away ur all still in the game 
xx


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Well ladies our first insemination is done......not as scary as we originally thought. Our donor was super funny I was explaining all the charting and things you have to track and how each time is like a 25% chance. He was very shocked that we couldn't just pick a day to get pregnant, but what do you expect from a boy and a gay one at that. Everything went well. Now that the syringe has been used am I right in assuming that I can just wash it out with dish soap and let it dry? Or is there another method that is best. Once again ladies thank you so much for your help and Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## lian_83

MrsMM24 - thanks for comforting me.. Fxed for you that the +OPK will translate into a +HPT in a few days. I checked your chart once again, what happened at 7DPO when your temp skyrocketed. I still think 8DPO is your Implantation day and you're just entering a triphasic pattern.

Twins - Yes, I just wash the syringe with soap and hot water (not boiling). Then I try to disinfect using a rubbing alcohol then let it dry. Every other month, I also buy a new syringe, just to be safe about it... It's funny that my donor also thinks that a woman could release her egg anytime she wants, or it comes out after orgasm. :haha: 

My update: Last night (11 DPO), I had bad cramps and I thought AF is on her way. Also, have been frequently urinating (TMI), and around 11pm, I noticed a pink smear on the tissue paper. Wiped myself again and dug a bit deeper (TMI again), and saw more pinkish blood coming out. Just weird to have AF arriving 3 days earlier as I always have a 14-day LP. Today, AF is a no-show and I might be hallucinating, but I thought I saw a faint shadow of a 2nd line on the IC. :winkwink: Also, temps are still high. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Fingers crossed for you Lian!!! Hope thats IB for you!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Our donor was super funny I was explaining all the charting and things you have to track and how each time is like a 25% chance. He was very shocked that we couldn't just pick a day to get pregnant, but what do you expect from a boy and a gay one at that.

:rofl: If only it were that simple.... :dust: and hope you see a bfp soon!


----------



## c.30

Ruby, good to see you back in here, I've often wondered how you were :flower:

Lian, really hope that's IB, FX for you :hugs:

TwinsFan, that did make me smile :dust: to you 

MrsMM, hope ebelle's right about the positive OPK, FX!!!!

Afm, FF puts me at 16dpo. I've had absolutely no period pains or bachache which I do every month and is a sure sign that AF is due. I'm TRYING to keep a steady head but this 2ww is a killer, lol. I'm testing again saturday, unless I can't wait that long or of course, AF shows. I do have a dr's appointment for next wednesday, 24th; I suffer from restless leg and I stopped my medication for it when I started ttc and its come back with a vengeance so I'm hoping he'll be able to tell me what pain killer's I can take or if there's anything else I can take. Also, if no AF/BFP he can take some bloods.


----------



## lian_83

c.30 - thanks.. I tried checking your FF chart but it's not linking properly. It just brings me straight to my chart. 

:dust: for all of us here.. It's crazy but so exciting!!

Still no signs of AF for me and hoping it stays that way.


----------



## c.30

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2011-7-23

Is that any better Lian? I think I might have ovulated on the wednesday because I'm sure I felt it whilst shopping, stopped me in my tracks so today would be 15dpo (I think, if you dont count the wednesday). IF I change the setting to FAM which is how I started charting originally, I am 14dpo today....tis all very confusing, lol, but as I said it 'felt' like I ovulated on the 3rd.

Really hope AF stays away for the both of us and anyone else in the 2ww!!


----------



## c.30

Would you believe it, right after I posted that I went to the toilet and got (tmi) pink, creamy tinge on the toilet paper. Still no PP but think AF may be on her way...time to deal with that!!!!


----------



## lian_83

c.30 - Link is supposed to be of this format.. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/******/

where *'s are numbers. From your chart page, click the SHARE button, then you can copy and paste your link. Maybe you have Od much later and could still be IB?? Fxed for you as well.


----------



## MrsMM24

EBELLE, Thanks! I been reading that as well too, not sure why that hasn't made me more hopeful. Likely because I am skeptical of the MC changing... :shrug: How have you been?

LUNA, I'm kinda wondering if I should get a more sensitive HPT to test with on test day? I haven't tested, and since it is before my wife's bday when we test, I want to make sure that the news is as accurate as possible...

TWINS, Welcome to the dreaded TWW :wave: FXD that you got everything right on!!! :dust:

LIAN, thanks for checking this dreadful chart... I actually went to bed early the night before 7DPO and woke early so I check my temp. I am going to change it based on the BBT adjuster right now though. 8DPO IB dip, from your lips to... I thought that my dip was 8DPO, but thought that seemed late?? In your case, I think what you just mentioned sounds like you just had an IB dip!!! FXD! The symptoms even slight tinge and you temps sound very promising. Could it be, you and I bump buddies?? FXD :dust:

C.30, NO AF= good sign. I hope they take bloods when you get to the doc if you haven't had a pos before 24th. FXD! I am thinking that your FAM is correct (cannot see your chart though) and these things that are happening now are IB!!! FXD!!! :dust:

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## SpudsMama

MrsMM24 - I've just taken a first look at your chart, and it looks amazing! I've got my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: 

AFM, it's looking like I'll be getting a donation on the 26th, just as long as nothing unexpected pops up before then (I've had a _lot_ of that lately!). I'm so excited to finally be finished with my break from TTC... it's been a looooong 3 months! :haha: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, thanks so much for looking... I have been going chart crazy, looking through hundreds! :haha: I just hope mine remains good and I see a bfp.... FXD

:dust: GL, FXD, with your upcoming "donation," with all the drama you have had (I have been following) with donors, etc, I know you deserve a good donor and a big fat bfp! Looking forward to hearing more of what I pray is a successful egg chase!


----------



## c.30

Thanks MrsMM, what you said made me feel better but think AF is here, have had a lot more red cm, so much so I've put on a pad. Haven't got PP but have had quite bad backache. I'm "ok" because I know I can try again its just that 2ww this time that was a bit horrendous so I won't be looking forward to that much BUT I think I'll maybe to chill out on the old symptom watch and keep myself busier than I have been...I go back to uni September 26th so need to start getting my head into uni gear as well really. I really wanted to be pregnant when I'd started back at uni because I know how stressful the place can be and how full on ttc can be and I just hope I can mix the 2 well...I have a lot of support both on here and my mum, bless her, she's been great, so hopefully I'll be fine. And yes, I do have one more try before I go back. 

Not sure what I'm doing wrong with my chart, I put the link as Lian said in my sig (thanks for that Lian) but it looks like it still isn't showing up..

TTC Sept, glad you've got your donation day sorted, I bet you are excited!!!

MrsMM, my fingers are tightly crossed for you this month :dust: to you and all others still on the 2ww:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

c.30 - Your chart has come up fine for me :thumbup: I know I'll sound really thick now, especially when I've been on here for months and TTC for even longer, but what does "PP" mean? :blush: xx


----------



## c.30

Cheers TTCSept, think I finally figured it out :thumbup: and lol, I'm not sure if PP is one thats used on here but its period pains. Haven't marked AF in my chart yet, will wait for temp dip tomorrow (more so than today) if it comes and well to see if the flow gets heavier.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oooh _now_ it makes sense :haha: I've just always referred to them as AF cramps. You should mark AF on your chart whenever a full red flow starts, that's classed as CD1 xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh. My. God. I've just listed my TTC history in my journal, month by month. I can't believe I'm still going at it! :haha: 

10 donations/inseminations, 9 cycles where I've been able to get a donation... and get this... I'm on my 6th donor! :shock: All spread out over nearly two years. 

I *hate* TTC!! :growlmad: Bring on the morning sickness and constant peeing! :rofl: xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

C.30- Sorry AF got you :( GL next cycle! 

TTC- Yay for the 26th, that's great news! :) 

AFM- Taking my charts and pics of my opks to my midwife tomorrow to see what her opinions are.


----------



## dmfamily

TTC Sept 2010....lol I feel ya...seems like we have been doing this forever...this was our 7th month trying..last insemination is tonight....headed into the tww soon....here we go again... LOL


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey everyone!looks like I might be back in the game....just bought myself a clearblue fertility monitor from eBay and hoping to get started with TTC in October. Got our donor travelling about 45 minutes to us...so maybe 2 donations...perhaps 3. I'm so excited...SIL is due boxing day so this would be the most awesome timing!
I'll def try and post more....not got internet yet and keep going over my 1GB phone allowance. Ooops!

xx


----------



## gemini87

all sounds promising ladies. 
TTC i no how u feel it doesnt get ne easier 3 years in to TTC + it can stil b just as stressful bt it jst means we will all enjoy all the aches and pains of pregnancy all the more (most probably nt)

baby dust 2 all

xx


----------



## dmfamily

day_dreamer said:


> Hey everyone!looks like I might be back in the game....just bought myself a clearblue fertility monitor from eBay and hoping to get started with TTC in October. Got our donor travelling about 45 minutes to us...so maybe 2 donations...perhaps 3. I'm so excited...SIL is due boxing day so this would be the most awesome timing!
> I'll def try and post more....not got internet yet and keep going over my 1GB phone allowance. Ooops!
> 
> xx

Best of luck!  I have the monitor as well....I guess...LOL


----------



## lian_83

Girls, I think the witch is here.. Arriving early at 13DPO. Blood on TP everytime I wipe. And feels so crampy. Yes, it's her... :nope:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 

I don't know if I have the strength to even continue.. Just feels so sad and heartbroken :cry:


----------



## faithbabies

awww Lian..hugs to you ..:hugs: could it possibly be IB? 

AFM..10dpo and yesterday morning i had some pink after a loose (sorry tmi) bowel movement and also some pink late in the evening after i teeteed :nope::wacko: of course i'm praying it's IB but from my hx, sometimes i spot a few days before AF arrives and some months i dont spot till the day before...i shouldnt start for about 3-4 more days but still not super hopeful:( kinda bummed...really had high hopes for this cycle...



daydreamer...yay, GL on getting ready for oct cycle..looking forward to following u :)

dmfamily...fx'ed for your bfp soon!! hang in there! :)


----------



## c.30

Big big hugs Lian and faithbabies :hugs: but still hoping it could possibly be IB for you both!

Nice to see you day_dreamer, considering investing in the CBFM myself if I'm not successful after a couple of months, so be good to know how you find it :flower:

Me, I'm feeling a bit gutted today, more so last night. I know I can try again and I know it isn't realistic really to think it would work first time but this whole process, as some of you ladies who have been doing a hell of a lot longer than me have said, is a hard one! I guess I just give myself a day or 2 and then dust myself off and get ready for insem day :)

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

Aaaaaah good luck day dreamer! Lots of :dust: to you!! 

So sorry to anyone who has been caught by the witch... but there's always next cycle (yes, I know that's the most annoying thing to hear on CD1 :haha:) xx


----------



## faithbabies

c30..thanks! and u are so right, this process just sucks..can be overwhelming...even though i know i can try again in a couple of weeks,, in the back of my head i'm like how many more tries? how long will it take? kinda drives ya bonkers :wacko:

just for poops and giggles i tested with and OPK using fmu this am and got faint positive...after stalking the internet world for an hour i've come to the conclusion it's probably just some LH left in my body...some ladies have gotten faint + on opk and gone on to get their bfp a few days later with HPT but this seems to not be the norm....i feel kinda crampy like AF is getting closer and a little discolor on tp this am as well....:growlmad:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hi ladies... I need a few answers.. the last 2 nights we have done insemination with our donor. This morning when I removed the soft cup I saw a brownish color in it. I also have light lower tummy cramps. What does this all mean? Did it not work? Please help. Thank you so much.


----------



## SpudsMama

Some women get spotting when they ovulate, it's not heard of very often, but it can happen. Other than that, I don't have a clue :shrug: xx


----------



## c.30

Faithbabies, yep can drive you bonkers or even more so in my case ;) one thing thats helping me is you ladies in this thread :hugs: and also my mum who has really come up trumps and I think is enjoying being able to 'experience' the process with me because I haven't got a partner who would normally be in that role. Just being able to talk to her about it helps, especially during the last 2ww!

Hi TwinsFan, I THINK, although I'm not 100% sure but because its in my head I must have read it somewhere, that a few of the ladies in this thread have experienced tummy cramps after using the softcup. I didn't myself but I do experience cramps anyway with ovulation. 

Hope the inseminations worked for you FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, totally know how you feel, we have been TTC for nearly 2 years with a MC in there. It doesn't get easier, but the end result is the GREATEST! :hugs:

PINK, hope they can get some answers when you take the charts/tests. Keep us posted.

DM, welcome to the TWW! :wave: I hope it proves successful for you! FXD :sust:

DAY_DREAMER, welcome back to TTC, GL and :dust:

LIAN, I am so so sorry :hugs: AF is here, it is late, but I wonder could OV date be later than you thought and this is IB? I hope you will gather the strength to continue on, as I can see that you would be the most awesome mom! FXD :dust:

FAITH, it actually could be IB. I have seen on many threads some women getting IB 9/10DPO... FXD :dust:

C.30, :hugs: I hope you feel better Hun!

TWINS, I agree with TTC, some women do spot during OV. As well, C.30 is correct, I have had cramps using softcups, not every time, but a few.

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko: 

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: That sucks lian, I know exactly how that feels. It will happen for you! :flower: 

Sorry, faithbabies, I hope that's not AF attempting to show her face. 

Good luck when you start, day_dreamer. :) 

Twins~ I have had a streak of red before and it was when O was due, so maybe? I get cramps with them too but they don't last very long. 

MM~ I will. :) Happy early birthday to your wife, what a great gift that would be! :D

c.30~ Lots of :dust: your way for your next insem day!


----------



## piglets

Hi :blush: i hope you dont feel im butting in but i wondered if you had any pointers for home insemination for me? Im not using donor im doing home insemination because sorry if its tmi but i get very sore very quickly so i wouldnt be able to do it enough to get caught and also my OH can take a long time to *ahem* finish which adds to me being sore and also he was starting to feel pressure that he had to finish the job quickly so then was finding it difficult to finish the job!!! Sorry for all the info just wanted to put straight why we have chosen to do it this way. I just wondered if there was a right or wrong way to do it and saw this thread and hoped you all wouldnt mind me butting in :blush:


----------



## c.30

Hi piglets, welcome :flower: :D

Just did a quick search through the thread as knew there was a link where people posted a 'how to'; hope it helps some 

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## piglets

Thank you i will have a look now :thumbup:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hi ladies.. welcome piglet! Cramps are gone and now I have been burning all day and have a slight headache.. nothing seems to be working and I'm in a haze of dreaming all day. Not letting myself stress so I will be in a calm state. I am not sure I will be able to wait the full 12 days to test.. but I know its best to wait.. right? 

Funny story for everyone... last night we left the donors house and I still needed to have my legs up and my hips up a bit.. my fiancee Jen had me lay down in the back of the loaner car.. (2010 dodge avenger... loaded and leather) and had me stay in that position for 30 minutes.. funny thing is my mom said if I am anything like her, all I need was a back seat of a car. Haha.. let's hope I am like my mom!!!

Have a great Friday!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Burping.. not burning.. stupid auto correct.


----------



## MrsMM24

PIGLETS, welcome, I responded on the thread that C.30 mentioned, so I hope you saw it. And just some 411, NOTHING is TMI on these threads :haha:

TWINS, these are some early symptoms (but some AF symptoms mirror preg as well). Tylenol is all that you can really take for headaches, and that sux cause it doesn't really work, hope it's getting better. It IS best you wait to test, 1) trace LSH can still be found 1-2 days after OV, 2)implantation has to occur and that's within 2-5days, 3) so you don't have to experience some of the sad, negative, stressful feelings that come when seeing a bfn. That is an AWESOME story, good thinking Jen! Now you guys can tell your LO that when its their turn after it works!! :haha: Welcome to the TWW!!!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Thanks for responding! Yeah we had a great laugh about the car thing. My mom just called me and she said she was actually going to write down the nursery rhyme she wrote for me when I was born. Then she started to sing it and I of course started balling. Lol. Thanks for the welcome and I am glad to be part of the TWW.. we are crossing our fingers for us all.


----------



## c.30

LOVE that story TwinsFan, made me smile when I really needed it :D


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

MM24 That would be an awesome bday present for your wife to get a positive. Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## ebelle

twinsfan, thats a lovely story! keeping my fingers crossed for you and welcome to tww :)

hey mrsmm, really hoping u get that positive as the birthdsy gift. how awesome would that be?

lian, sorry abt af. stay positive for next cycle ok?


----------



## lian_83

My lovely ladies, thanks a lot for the 'condolences.' I think AF is really here, sparse bleeding is increasing..

MrsMM24 - Fxed that this will a bday present to your wife! Rooting for you.

Ebelle - thanks again, I'm trying to be strong.

PinkorBlue - Good luck to us for this new cycle. Hoping this is much luckier. I am planning to modify my TTC cocktail. 

Twins - hoping that that position would help u catch the egg. Yeah, the things we do for a baby!

Piglets - Welcome!


----------



## lian_83

Btw, this may seem like a rookie question, but which day should I record as CD1.. 

I wouldn't consider yesterday as a normal period, it was just that there is blood everytime I wipe but a panty liner is enough for it. Today, I need to wear a regular pad but still there is no actual flow. More of like heavy spotting.

Which day should I record as CD1?? Should I wait for the actual flow?? Thanks again ladies.


----------



## ebelle

generally u shld record spotting as spotting and cd1 when regular flow appears. hope this helps!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Ladies! I am soooo hoping. She is getting more anxious than me, I am hoping she doesn't help me cave in to test... 

LIAN, even if it wasn't a regular flow, you record CD1 with spotting, you can note that it was spotting, as that will also be helpful when "predicting" your next af and what it would be like. (You won't need to really know about the cycle after this CD1 however because you will have gotten your bfp in Sept!!!!)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lian- Positive thoughts and :bfp: vibes for you! :) 

Hey everyone, hope the weekend is going great for you ladies so far. 

AFM- I met with my midwife yesterday and the conclusion is despite what's on my chart, I most likely ovulated around the second or third of August. It makes a little more sense as it does coincide with my average LP. I expressed my concern about possibly mistaking the ewcm I have after cd12 since the color changes. She said ewcm can be clear or semi-clear and is still normal but I can look into EPO again and take it next cycle to see if it that makes a difference. She reminded me that fertility awareness isn't perfect and all I can do is the best I can. Trying to conceive can be a frustrating process but it will be worth it in the end. The plan is to start opk testing on cd9 from now on and see when a positive shows up. My donor is waiting for the thumbs up and has been great about this. We joked that I shouldn't have teased about the possibility of Oing early before wishing him a happy vacation. :dohh: lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hey girls...

lian -- :hugs: Sorry the witch got you!

MM24 -- Fingers crossed for you & everyone else in the TWW... my partner included! Hope this is our month! Would like to see lots of bump buddies around here real soon!!!

TwinsFan -- Hope you caught your backseat baby!! Loved your story! On one of our trips to meet the donor, the hotel was booked... no rooms available!! So he did the deed in a nearby restaurant bathroom... and my OH inseminated by herself in the back of our mini van... while i drove home... and our 4 year old sat in the row ahead of her watching Spongebob! :dohh: Maybe we should all team up & write a book about the misadventures of AI with donor sperm!! But at the end, we'll all be holding our little miracle babies...... and it will give other's the PMA to keep trying! :happydance:

Conversation i had with OH while laying in bed the other night:

*Me: "The girl's on BnB were talking the other day about how they sterilize the syringe after insemination... and then use it again... for the next insemination."

OH: (silence)

Me: "Why do we keep throwing the syringe away & buying a new one everytime we inseminate???"

OH: (silence)

Me: "I never thought of cleaning it, and using it again.......... did you??"

OH: "No." (silence) "How come we never thought of that??!!"*

:dohh:

Lol........ i learn so much from you guys!!!!! I know i don't post nearly as much as i used to..... i think after 2 years of TTC & 2 years of disappointments..... my enthusiasm has dwindled a bit..... but i am so grateful for all the advice & support i get here. I really appreciate all of you & i am rooting for all of you... :flower:


----------



## c.30

Hi Ladies, I have a quick question which may be slightly off topic regarding exercise and ttc...at the moment, I dont do any exercise but would like to start; I just wonder how or if it would affect my fertility if I start now and have never done it before (if that makes sense) 

I'm not talking about a gym or running, I have some good dvd workouts which can, because I've tried them, really build up a sweat. Weight wise, I'm not too bad at the mo, around 11 stone and I can carry that off well because I'm tall (and I'm in the 'healthy range due to my height) but to be honest, I wouldn't mind losing a few pounds; I am the ultimate chocoholic and I'm trying to cut it out of my diet again but I'm thinking as long as I eat healthily and exercise I can still treat myself to the odd chocolate snack. 

Anyway, any advice grateful :flower:


----------



## lian_83

Thanks Ebelle, MrsMM24, Pink, and Ruby.. AF is in full-force today, very painful cramps which I never had before. Oh well.. :wacko:

I have a question about this whole sperm donation business - I have been done 4 failed cycles with my donor friend and because my blood-tests are quite good and donor's SA are also normal, I just don't know where it's going wrong. 

So today, I actually met a new donor and we talked about it, and he seems to be very professional and nice overall. He is also very flexible and really wants to have a child as well. But I don't know -- somehow I'm hearing my future child's voice saying like_ "No, that's not my father!"_ Sorry, if this is too ridiculous but have you ever felt that way?? 

As you know and based on my obsessive posts, I really wanted to be a mother so badly but when I was scheduling my O-dates with new donor, something was holding me back, like I wasn't even sure why I am doing this.. Sorry girls, I just badly needed some advice. Thanks a lot. This thread is a source of my strength no matter what.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Well, Lian, there is something to be said about gut feelings and from what I've read when it comes to donors, it's best to go with those feelings. No matter how nice the person is, something is trying to protect you. Also, who knows...maybe this coming cycle will be the one that works, especially since everything is fine with you and the donor. If you do decide to go with another donor at some point, you won't have any doubt when you find the right one. :hugs:


----------



## c.30

Hi Lian, I'd agree with Pinkorblue; I think its very important when choosing a donor to go with your gut instincts...'something' is telling you that this one doesn't feel right and I would be inclined to trust that.

Really hope its going to be your time VERY soon, FX and :dust: for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## c.30

E-mailed my donor this morning and just got a reply saying he wasn't happy to carry on because he didn't feel a connection with me. Was GUTTED at first because I now have to go through the process of finding someone new :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

I guess a part of me isn't totally sorry because on thinking about it, he did stay a bit longer than I had wanted and expected and for various other reasons....I'm on CD3 now so I have at least 7 days (until I start OPK testing!!) to find, talk and be comfortable with someone, is that even possible???? :cry:


----------



## c.30

Wish he'd let me know a bit flipping sooner, grrrr!!!!!!


----------



## lian_83

Pink, C30 -- You're both correct. I am just probably too depressed with what happened last cycle, cause I thought we surely got that egg. But yeah try for another cycle. 

C.30 -- that sucks!! I think u can still find a new donor. Because actually, I just posted an ad 3 days ago, and 3 potential donors have contacted me, 1 is very shady, but 2 are quite serious about it and very decent. And to think I live in like a very small city, I'm sure you can find someone. :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

lian -- I would def listen to that little voice trying to tell you something! It is so important to go with your gut feeling & intuition!

We have used 3 different known donors... and 2 different frozen donors... each time we switched donors i kept thinking how enormous of a decision we were making...... bc by switching donors it meant a totally different baby would be created! This thought drove me nuts until i just said..... in the end the baby we are meant to have will come into our lives.

Sometimes it takes awhile to catch that eggy! If the tests show you & your previous donor are both fine..... it will happen..... and it will happen when it's meant to.

c.30 -- I hate that your donor did that!!!!!!! Is this his 1st time being a donor?? Maybe he just chickened out but didn't want to admit that. Are you looking for a donor to co-parent?? If you wont have future involvement together anyhow, i don't see why a "connection" was so important to him?! I think being nice, friendly, cordial to each other... and feeling safe... are the only important factors. Do you think maybe he was expecting NI? I know alot of donors once talking with them for awhile... tried to suggest NI rather than AI. Do you think maybe this guy's expectations were off?

:hugs: Sorry this happened! I hope you find a new donor ASAP!


----------



## c.30

Lian, it really does suck but thank you, that gives me hope :thumbup:

Ruby, he'd donated to a married couple 3 years ago with success. No, no co-parenting which is why I don't understand the 'connection' thing either!!! But I guess thats whats important to him. I think perhaps his expectations were off, donating to a single person is perhaps a lot different than donating to a married couple??? And as for NI, lol, NO CHANCE!!!! 

I registered on FSDR this afternoon, thats the free one. Talked to one young man not too far away from me who said he's willing to help but my radar's saying NO...he asked for material to get him aroused and asked if he (hope this isn't tmi) 'just had to masturbate in a cup' :dohh: 

Think I'm going to join FDSW, its relatively inexpensive, we'll see what happens...must admit, its feels like such a chore having to find someone else! Just need to keep telling myself, with the right donor, hopefully the end result will be SOOO worth it :)


----------



## ebelle

Big hugs lian! And i agree with everyone that should listen to your own instinct. We have sicth sense for a reason.

C.30, sorry to hear about the donor backing out. The donor selection process for me and my partner is kinda long and drawn out as we interview each donor twice and after that send them for hiv tests plus sperm analysis. I suppose if you are not under restrictions like us, will be easier to find another donor. Hoping you find someone in time for your positive opk.


----------



## faithbabies

c30...i hate that u are having to find another donor..i know how that is so stressful and i hope u find your match soon...btw dont give up on FSDR just yet..i go there every day and chat with the donors and recips and i love it...one of the moderators is my shipping donor and he's fab and the site is run very well..i would report that guy that talked to u like that..it isnt appropriate and the moderators def dont like to have a rep like that...wish u the best girl!! i also was on FSDW the one that u pay a fee and didnt really find any donors...several donors just didnt return messages but if u dont mind paying for it u might get lucky there too:) hugs


lian...hugs..i can tell u are frustrated and i feel ya..this was my 4th cycle with my 3rd donor and i am like..hurry up and happen!! lol but i have read it can take up to 6 cycles with one donor so hang in there!! fingers crossed for next cycle....

afm...12dpo and bfn and feels like af is on her way in :( but i'm ready for next cycle....my friend has some clomid and i'm going to take it and pray for an extra egg for the spermies to catch...i have taken clomid before and it didnt overstimulate me so i'm hoping this cycle is good as well.....ah well, fingers crossed for us all.....


----------



## Pinkorblue11

c.30- That's stinks about the first donor and ugh for the other one you talked to. =/ I agree with faithbabies, definitely report him. I hope you can find another donor soon. 

Lian- :thumbup:

faithbabies- Good luck with clomid!


----------



## EpdTTC

Lian-CD 1 should be recorded as your first of full flow. I saw a reproductive endocrinologist for a while and this is what he told me.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey ladies

Some of you might remember me from last year when we were ttc... anyway we are gearing to start trying again after our wedding in three weeks time :) We're going to start looking for a donor soon (we have one prospective donor, we'll look for another if it falls through but fingers crossed!) and I thought I would just get back into the fold of this thread if you all don't mind. 

Lots of new faces! Glad to see a lot of new people. And some old ones too - baby dust to all, but especially the ones who have been here a while :hugs: xxxx


----------



## amommy

c.30 said:


> E-mailed my donor this morning and just got a reply saying he wasn't happy to carry on because he didn't feel a connection with me. Was GUTTED at first because I now have to go through the process of finding someone new :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> I guess a part of me isn't totally sorry because on thinking about it, he did stay a bit longer than I had wanted and expected and for various other reasons....I'm on CD3 now so I have at least 7 days (until I start OPK testing!!) to find, talk and be comfortable with someone, is that even possible???? :cry:

C-30, you may have luck on FSDR there are some flakes, as per usual, but it seems there are many there who are dedicated to helping! I hope you find someone before your OPK is +.. I am in kind of the same boat, the guy I found just stopped talking to me last cycle, and I ended up scrambling to find someone.. GRR! This month hopefully I have it all in place as I am CD 8 and it won't be long!


----------



## lian_83

Hello all. Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. So sad that many of us from the 2ww batch this Aug have succumbed to the witch (rooting for MrsMM24, Ebelle, Ruby). I was so positive that most of us will get an August :bfp: But ok, on to the Sept :bfp: :dust:

I just e-mailed the other donor that I just don't feel it is right and he politely accepted. I'm trusting (future) LO's voice. I'm ok with donor-friend, it's just that I felt quite betrayed when I found out he went to a hot pool in early July and just found out from his pictures. He is like a very good friend and I don't care if he goes to a hooker (as long as he used protection) but a hot pool!! :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Tegans Mama :thumbup: 

Well my donor has offered to come up to me on short notice. All I have to do is test with an OPK every morning and as soon as I get that smiley face, ring him and he'll get on the first train! Looks like I can't go wrong on timing this cycle! :happydance: xx


----------



## c.30

Thanks ebelle, at the moment the only requirements for donor is that he lives relatively close to me (no longer than an hour drive for either him or myself would be good) and that he's recently been STD checked and has the documentation to prove it. Meeting before hand would be good but I'm also happy to simply meet on the day of donation.

Faithbabies, there was only 2 donors close to me on FSDR, one of whom was that guy - who I have reported - and the other I e-mailed last night. I have registered with FSDW, the trouble with that site is that there are a lot of old profiles of donors who simply don't use the site anymore but I have seen one donor, with a pic, who I may check out. 

Thanks Pinkorblue :flower:

Hi, Tegans Mama, nice to see you back here, good luck for the wedding.

Amommy, it's horrible isn't it - hope this cycle is successful for you, FX!

TTC Sept, lots of :dust: to you :)

Felt VERY disheartened last night, there were tears before bedtime! Trying to feel a bit more positive today. As said, I've e-mailed one donor and have perhaps a potential other to e-mail as well so FX. REALLY don't want to miss the little egg this month...!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for all the ladies that are having these troubles with donors. I hope that this is all straightened out and you can get a reliable donor soon! :flower:

:hugs: to those that have recevied the dreaded AF, however, I think that LIAN said it best: "on to Sept :bfp:"

I am afraid I will be looking forward to Sept as well. We caved and tested on 8/21...bfn...I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

MrsMM do you KNOW for certain that you O'd? And that you definitely O'd on that date? After my most recent MC (December 23rd last year) I didn't have a period for almost 10 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

TEGANS, I had a pos opk on the 7th. But I know that OV occurs with in 1 day of that OV so maybe that is the case here. Or at least I am hoping.... With my normal AF, it is hard to really tell. I OV EVERY month, but I only bleed every other. So we are ALWAYS playing the waiting game....


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: I hope you aren't out, MM. 

:wave: Tegan's Mama 

amommy- that sucks that the donor you were talking to went silent, I hope you find someone else very soon. 

c.30- you're welcome! :) :hugs: and fx that a new donor comes along so you don't miss the egg. 

TTC- great news!!! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi ladies, 

c.30 - if I haven't said it before, I'm sorry your donor has caused you this hassle, but it just shows that your baby wasn't meant to be conceived by him. You'll find someone better :hugs:

To everyone who's still in the two week wait, I have my fingers firmly crossed! 

I was wondering, all you girls who use the syringe, and then put in a softcup later... do you orgasm before or after putting in the cup? I'd be worried that, when inserting the cup, I'd be somehow blocking the cervix so the swimmers can't get through... or am I being silly? I'm open to trying it this cycle... new donor, new method :haha: 

By the way, I was chatting to a few other recips on the forum I met this new donor on, got talking to a new lady on there, we chatted for a couple of days. Only yesterday did we both realise that we're using the same donor! She had her donation from him today and she's told me he's really nice, quite quiet but polite, well presented. He knows what he's doing which is reassuring. How good would it be to be bump buddies with a woman whose baby has the same biological father as mine?! Some might see it as weird, but we both think it's quite cool. We even talked about meeting one day if we both conceive by him.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Can I just ask where everyone finds their donors? OH and I are feeling really downhearted about the search for a donor. Always was my least favourite part of ttc!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Tegan,

check on freesperdonorregistry.com and https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/

GL Hun!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

MM24- Just remember you aren't out until the witch shows. And you do have good symptoms it sounds like, but I can understand with the mc the concerns you have.

Tegan's Mom- We have actually been very luck with our donor search we have 2 possible donors and met both through a local PFLAG organization. Oddly enough it was my Mom who found both of our donors. She was so cute with her passing conversations of "Hey my daughter needs a sperm donor you interested?" Gotta love Mom.


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: Welcome back Tegans Mama! Happy to hear about your upcoming wedding!


----------



## lian_83

MrsMM24 - if FF is correct, u Od on the 9th and you are currently 13DPO so u still have hope for that Aug :bfp: It's quite clear from your temps that you have Od and in fact 6-7DPO looks like Implantation. Unless that is when you really ovulated, but hopefully no, because u would have missed the egg, right? Fxed for u.

Hi Tegans Mama, I'm kinda new here. Best wishes! :hi:

C30 - maybe u are getting busy weeding out the donors right now.. good luck.. still there's some time before your O'date. :thumbup:

Twins - wow! your mom is so open-minded. gotta love that! I envy you, because I cannot mention even a hint of this process to my Mom. 

AFM, the witch is gone and I'm starting a cycle w/o Soy. Hoping to O early enough. Also, been chatting w/ another potential donor just in case I want to cover all bases and my friend is not available.. Makes me feel like a total sl*t :blush:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC- I think that would be pretty cool to meet up with her! 

Lian- Nothing wrong with having a plan B ;) 

Tegan's Mama- Another freespermdonorregistry member. :) 

Twins- What an awesome mom you have! :thumbup:


----------



## ebelle

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Tegan's Mom- We have actually been very luck with our donor search we have 2 possible donors and met both through a local PFLAG organization. Oddly enough it was my Mom who found both of our donors. She was so cute with her passing conversations of "Hey my daughter needs a sperm donor you interested?" Gotta love Mom.

That is simply too awesome!


----------



## Tegans Mama

We joined FSDR and there are actually quite a few donors in our area :) Not feeling quite as hopeless this morning :lol: 

Twinfan thats great that your mum is so open minded!

Lian - There's certainly nothing wrong with having more than one donor! the more the merrier :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

I had 3 donors one month! As long as none want contact with the baby then its fine!


----------



## lian_83

LunaBean said:


> I had 3 donors one month! As long as none want contact with the baby then its fine!

That's actually what I'm thinking - and also it would be a surprised who the father is. But I can immediately find out once I give birth because the 2 donors are of different ethnicity. :happydance: Now, I feel like a female dog (b*..) used for breeding purposes. :haha:


----------



## faithbabies

:hugs: welcome back Tegan's mama:) good luck to ya:)

mrsMM...still hoping for your bfp:)


afm...today is 14dpo and AF was due to arrive yesterday and i'm thinking she is almost here...i'm not spotting much yet today but allthe other crampy signs are here...probably just going to have a 29 or 30 day cycle this month instead of 28...happens sometimes. I already ordered my preseed and instead cups for this cycle...so i'm ready:)


thinking of you all...fingers crossed for anyone in 2ww and prayers for us fixing to try again:)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lian.. :lol: about the ethnicity! At you'll know though! We had two donors for Tegan. Both similar colouring. NO IDEA who her donor was :rofl: 

faithbabies.. thanks for the welcome. Hoping af doesn't show for youxx


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, yeah, that's how I am reading my chart as well, and if I OV that late on CD&, we definitely missed the eggy... :sad1: FF changed my OV date on it's own as I got +OPK 2 days before they suspect OV. I hope that the soy is helpful and you catch that early OV and egg! We found another donor to add from FSDR, so we can cover more bases next time.

TEGANS, YAY! I knew that site would prove helpful. GL 

FAITH, since FF changed my OV date recently, we are on the same schedule, 14DPO... However after this morning, I am gearing up to be ready for next cycle when we return from our trip...

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## day_dreamer

Tegans Mama said:


> We joined FSDR and there are actually quite a few donors in our area :)

There are, aren't there!? I thought of you when we registered on there a couple of months back...after thinking 'oh bugger, bloomin typical' at having moved to our current donor-black hole! :D good luck!


----------



## SpudsMama

Just a quick question ladies:

Aside from the usual (health, availability, contact, method etc etc), what questions do you usually ask your donors? 

xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thinking of you, MM, I know how hard waiting is. :hugs: I'm the type who gets late bfps, so absolutely, you aren't out until af appears. Which she better not... ;)

TTC~ I usually ask them what they do for fun? What's their sense of humor like? Just to get an idea of who they are. :)


----------



## TwoMummies

LunaBean said:


> I had 3 donors one month! As long as none want contact with the baby then its fine!

Sorry but I really disagree with this.

What happens when the child grows up and they ask about their father? Even if you have agreed no contact the child still has a right to know who their father is.

Also what happens if the child is diagnosed with a genetic condition? You will need to inform the donor as other children will be a risk and you won't know which one.

On top of this you will need medical history etc.

There is just too many issues that could pop up and too many potential issue's for a child if you use multiple donor's.

Imagine if you were told that your mother has no idea who your father is?


----------



## TwoMummies

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Just a quick question ladies:
> 
> Aside from the usual (health, availability, contact, method etc etc), what questions do you usually ask your donors?
> 
> xx

I wrote out a full questionaire covering contact, health, family history etc.

I am happy to email it to you if you like and you can alter it how you like?

I spent months and months thinking about all possible issues and questions so it's pretty detailed.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Do any of you ladies use the clearblue smiley face OPK's?? I'm looking at buying some but don't want to waste my money if they're no good :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Tegans Mama said:


> Can I just ask where everyone finds their donors? OH and I are feeling really downhearted about the search for a donor. Always was my least favourite part of ttc!

I signed up to loads of sites!

There is:

co-parent match (some are just sperm donors who want no contact)
pollen tree 
pride angel (designed for lesbian and gay couples)
freespermdonationsworldwide

We found our donor on co-parent match but had enquiries and one's we were interested in on all the sites, we liked having a lot of choice however as we were quite fussy.


----------



## SpudsMama

TwoMummies - That'd be great thanks :thumbup: I've already covered the basic stuff but I'd be interested to see what others have asked their donors. I'll PM you my email address now... xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

TwoMummies said:


> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> I had 3 donors one month! As long as none want contact with the baby then its fine!
> 
> Sorry but I really disagree with this.
> 
> What happens when the child grows up and they ask about their father? Even if you have agreed no contact the child still has a right to know who their father is.
> 
> Also what happens if the child is diagnosed with a genetic condition? You will need to inform the donor as other children will be a risk and you won't know which one.
> 
> On top of this you will need medical history etc.
> 
> There is just too many issues that could pop up and too many potential issue's for a child if you use multiple donor's.
> 
> Imagine if you were told that your mother has no idea who your father is?Click to expand...

I'm sure if the child had a genetic problem, the mother would alert ALL the donors she used and then possibly get genetic testing after the baby was born. At least that's what I would do :)

Hmmm as for the "father" thing, I'm not sure how I feel about that one. Tegan has a donor, not a father. Our next child will have a donor, and not a father. Just because some bloke donated their gametes, doesn't make them her father. Fair enough if she wants to know, BUT the majority of children born to lesbian couples (where the couple are the parents with no outside influence on the child from the donor) have not yet grown up so there's no research telling whether or not they will actually WANT to know their biological father.


----------



## TwoMummies

Yes see I understand that and would prefer this baby to not want to meet the donor in all honesty and would have prefered completely annoymous if possible but I keep thinking what if the child asks?

There will obviously come a day when they realise there had to be a male involved somewhere and I want to be able to answer any questions that pop up and give them info if they want it.

It may never happen and I hope it dosn't but I would rather be prepared for it.

I think because my older two child have access with their father (we were in a relationship at the time) this baby is more likely to ask about their father then if all our children were donor conceived.

It's a tricky subject isn't it and everyone has different views. The reason why fertility clinics stopped sperm donors donating annoymously was because too many children once grown up were requesting the details and the clinic couldn't tell them, they changed the law to deal with this issue so I feel it must have been a pretty big issue.

Who knows though, if only we could see the future!


----------



## Tegans Mama

True. Of course your circumstances are very different to my own. If there is already a father in the picture to other children then they are obviously going to ask. 

Before the law was changed the majority of clinics didn't work with lesbian couples anyway - only single women and married straight couples.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Tegan's Mom- We use Clear Blue Easy. I think they are totally worth it. Staring at lines trying to determine how dark it is and what it means drove me bonkers. With CBE I get a smile during my peak ovulation time and get a plain ole circle the rest of the time. So for me they are worth the money.


----------



## ebelle

Would like to add my 2 cents worth to the known donor debate. 

I've had many long and serious discussions with my partner on this. She wants anonymous, I want known. My rational is very simple.

When I was a toddler, my mother and father had a divorce and she remarried my stepfather when I was around 3 years old. My stepfather then adopted me and my last name was changed to his last name.

I never knew he wasn't my father until I was about 8 years old. That was the first time I met my biological father. In the 31 years I've been alive, I've spent less than 3 months with my biological father. It was only 4 years ago when I had a health scare that I found out more about my biological father's family and health background.

I had lost a lot of weight in a short time (15 kg in about 3 months) and the doctors couldn't figure out why. They asked about family disease history and I couldn't answer cos I didn't know anything about my biological father's family side, although I did know that my mom's side of the family has a history of hypertension and strokes. Eventually I found out that both my biological father and my grandfather has colon cancer at a relatively young age. That put me at high risk of cancer. The doctors did a cancer marker scan on me and fortunately, I was fine. But I did have to remove some polyps which turned out to be benign.

I guess my point is, even if our children don't have a father, it is still important to have access to certain health information. Granted the donor may not have health problems now, but you never know 10 or 20 years down the road.

Hope you can see why I feel a known donor is important now.


----------



## LunaBean

Everyones reasons are different and all valid. When I only started looking for a donor I specifically wanted a known one so the child would know who its 'donor' was, hed never be its father as he wudnt be bringing it up or having contact until 18. It was very difficult finding one who wanted that, but I did, and I got pregnant, and suddenly he wanted to take me to hosp apps, paint the nursery etc. That was NOT wat we agreed, he wudnt be rearing this child. Then when I lost the baby at 6 weeks he said hed got too attached and cudnt be a donor anymore because it made him realise he waned to have his own child.

The next donor was to be known too,but only at 18. I got pregnant, updated him, and he started texting me eveyday wanting information. I lost that baby too and told him I couldnt use him because he was too involved.

The next donor I found didnt want to be known. I got pregnant,told him, and recieved one good luck text. That suited me far better. But I lost that baby too.

With my current donor, he'll have yearly updates on the baby and contact at 18, possibly sooner if we both agree. But hes WONT be the babys father. Hes the donor. He wont have visitation rights etc. In send him scan pictures but never hear from him between times.

I had medical histories from ALL my donors. The time I used 3 was after losing my 4th baby, and none of the donors wanted contact. Its no different to when clinics used to send out anonomous sperm donations before the new law. Morally some people have a problem with it. I didnt do it lightly, I asked alot of advice from people, both friends and on here. I DID get pregnant that cycle but lost that baby too. When uve lost so many you do start to get desperate amd want to increase every chance, but I dont regret doing it.

If someone had a one night stand at the back of a nightclub with some un-named guy, they wudnt know anything about him. Therefore cudnt say who the 'father' was. I can tell my child I searched for someone to help me have him because I wanted him so much. There 'are' lesbians having one night stands to get pregnant. He can ask about the donor and I can pass on his questions. No, he wont have a father, but he'll have a mother who loves him and went through a hell of alot to get him.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think people are confusing anonymous and unknown donors... To me an unknown donor is a donor who is UNKNOWN to the CHILD - i.e the parents have contact details for the donor and can contact him at any time, but he doesn't have access to the child and will never be a part of the childs life. An anonymous donor is a donor who donates and then disappears into the mist, never to be heard of or seen again. 

With Tegan's donors we actually intended to have them as a part of her life, but it turned bad and didn't happen (through no choice of my own, might I add). With our two mc's donor, he didn't want any contact at all, even at 18, but we did have contact details for him should things go wrong. With the next child, we want an unknown donor, who is not part of the childs life but who we have contact details for should we need them. There's a MASSIVE difference between an unknown donor and an anonymous one. 

BUT I don't really get why everyone is judging each other for their choice of donor - we're meant to be on this thread to band together and support each other since we face adversity from all other directions anyway, not slyly insult each other for our immoral choices :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I've gone for a known donor every time, with the exception of FOB (the one who messed me about the other week which led to me searching again). He wanted to co-parent which I agreed to because at the time he was a friend, not someone I met on a sperm donor forum. Before that, every donor I used was ok with me keeping in contact, sending photos and updates etc. But no physical contact unless the child wanted it aged 18 or over. This time, yes, TC is a known donor, I'll be sending him updates and pictures, which he's perfectly fine with, but he'll also be sending me updates and pictures of himself and his own two young sons. I liked the idea of, when my child asks about their father (which he/she's bound to seeing as I'll be a single parent) I can provide them with so much information of him and his two "brothers". We've also discussed him meeting the baby if/when I conceive, and although I'd have to think long and hard about it when the time comes, I think I'd be ok with it. He'll have no parental rights, he's not going to be financially involved and it wouldn't be regular contact. Especially since he's only in the UK for a few months (he's from America). He won't be on the birth certificate. 

But that's just what I'm comfortable with, as is TC (my new donor). Everyone's situation is different... xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Tegan's Mom- We use Clear Blue Easy. I think they are totally worth it. Staring at lines trying to determine how dark it is and what it means drove me bonkers. With CBE I get a smile during my peak ovulation time and get a plain ole circle the rest of the time. So for me they are worth the money.

Thankyou!

I bought a pack that has twenty in last night. Fingers crossed they treat me as well as they treat you :thumbup:


----------



## ebelle

I just want to clarify that I think its fine for everyone to make their own choices and I'm not judging. I am just sharing my own personal experience and why I feel strongly that our donor should be known and not anonymous. My partner and myself intend to be the only parents to our children and the donor will play no part in parenting. I just want to be able to contact him in case of future health issues. 

In no way does that mean everyone should use only known donors. 



Tegans Mama said:


> I think people are confusing anonymous and unknown donors... To me an unknown donor is a donor who is UNKNOWN to the CHILD - i.e the parents have contact details for the donor and can contact him at any time, but he doesn't have access to the child and will never be a part of the childs life. An anonymous donor is a donor who donates and then disappears into the mist, never to be heard of or seen again.
> 
> With Tegan's donors we actually intended to have them as a part of her life, but it turned bad and didn't happen (through no choice of my own, might I add). With our two mc's donor, he didn't want any contact at all, even at 18, but we did have contact details for him should things go wrong. With the next child, we want an unknown donor, who is not part of the childs life but who we have contact details for should we need them. There's a MASSIVE difference between an unknown donor and an anonymous one.
> 
> BUT I don't really get why everyone is judging each other for their choice of donor - we're meant to be on this thread to band together and support each other since we face adversity from all other directions anyway, not slyly insult each other for our immoral choices :hugs:

Thank you Tegan's Mama for bringing up the point of clarifying the difference between anonymous and unknown donors :)

And yes, we should be here to support each other through our TTC adventures and not being negative and judgemental.

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I had my blood test results today (CD6 hormones) and everything came back normal except for progesterone which was on the low side... 1.0 nmol/l. Does anyone know if that's _really_ low and anything I could do to help... tips? xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

No advice from me but I hope it's nothing serious TTC x


----------



## day_dreamer

I remember when I had my blood tests my results were 4 on cd19 then 17 on cd30... they had to be over 35 to indicate ovulation had occurred...my cycle that month was super long so O was never detected for me.

how come they did cd6 bloods? I thought cd2 and 21 were usually taken (never knew why I had cd19 lol)


----------



## SpudsMama

I've never known why he wanted me to have CD6 rather than CD2 or 3, but he seemed very adamant about it, so I went along with it :shrug: xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC- has he gone over your results with you or did you just get them over the phone? I would ask him is the progesterone level low enough to need something like progesterone cream or pills, maybe he can suggest something else. If not, maybe seek a second opinion, if you can.. 

I'm so glad to read about the clear blue easy digital opks. I've been wondering about them for a while also and I think I will try them out this time. :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Pinkorblue11 - I swear by the CB Digi OPK's! :thumbup: I went in to see my GP to get the results, and he said everything was normal, but progesterone was a little low. He didn't say anything else. I had the receptionist print off my results so I have them for future reference... xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC- Awesome! Okay, well if he knows you're ttc and isn't too concerned, that could mean it's nothing to worry about. I hope that's the case, and you'll have a bfp in no time! :)


----------



## faithbabies

ok so AF has arrived finally lol i'm ready for the new cycle and will start taking clomid on friday..fingers crossed!! :)

will catch up with u guys later, we've got some bad weather right now...have a blessed day:) :)


----------



## gemini87

ttc shudnt b nothing 2 worry bout cos as he knows ur ttc if it was something that needed workin on or treatment he should have said so. has he told u what ur next step is?
xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

TwoMummies -- I see you got your BFP!!!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Tegans Mama-I used the CB smiley face OPKS and LOVED them! Used them when I got pregnant with Eden. SO fun to see that smiley face! My heart always did a little flip, you'd think I got a BFP or something! LOL


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Twomummies!!!!


----------



## JazznTee

Hey ladies

Well, I'm here to join in the tww and hope you all can keep me company. This is my 2nd attempt at trying to conceive, first was shipped sperm from donor on fsdr other I found using another method,which I don't recommend but I found what I was looking for out of all the weirdo.

This time my donor is from L.A and he flew to ATl, G.A where I reside picked donor up at airport took him to his hotel. He arrived the day before O. Inseminated day before O day of O and day after O. And then he went back home.

Today I am 5 dpo, but if you count the second insem maybe 4dpo 
No weird symptoms day of insemination cramped big time. 3dpo just a lot of cm never seen before.... Sorry for the tmi...and just sore throat feeling like I'm coming down with something feel a bit heavy.

I test September 2 praying for a BFP and for some strange reason I think this maybe it...

Keep me sane ladies till the 2 nd


----------



## SpudsMama

Gemini - No he didn't say much at all really. He asked why I was there, I said I'd come for my blood results, he looked at the computer and said everything's normal, I said can I have my levels written down or something for future reference (but I really meant so I could analyse them on here :haha:), and that's when he said that prog was a little low, but ok in conjunction with all of the others. That was it. He didn't discuss any other steps, he just left it at that :shrug: I'm kicking myself now because I should've asked him all sorts of questions like, "What do I do next?" and "Is there anything I can do to help with the low prog?" xx


----------



## lian_83

Welcom JazznTee.. I also have positive vibes for u. Great timing catching that eggy.

So nice u found a donor who's willing to go the distance for this. :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome JazznTee... you're in with a brilliant chance after all of those inseminations, perfectly timed as well! :happydance: xx


----------



## faithbabies

:happydance:CONGRATS Twomummies!!!!!! 

Welcome Jazz!!! fx'ed for your BFP in Sept!! :thumbup:

AFM...cd 2 AF sucks this month! bad cramps...start Clomid tomorrow night=)


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry about the stupid witch faithbabies but at least you have something positive to focus on now! Have you been on Clomid before? xx


----------



## JazznTee

lian_hawaii said:


> Welcom JazznTee.. I also have positive vibes for u. Great timing catching that eggy.
> 
> So nice u found a donor who's willing to go the distance for this. :dust:

I was shocked, he was willing to fly me to him, but I was nervous, I would prefer not to be apart of unsolved mysteries. So he came to me. He never donated before but was very professional. 

Yes I'm just hoping in one or all three of his donations were some healthy sperm, 

I had 2 children from a previous relationship 8 yrs ago. I have a 9 yr old and a 8 yr old both boys. So I don't remember nothing how I felt, nothing. 

I used pressed and softcups this time


----------



## faithbabies

thank you TTC!! i'm feeling positive about this cycle lol but i say that everytime ha...but last cycle i was stressed about some stuff and we had a horrible virus in my house that lasted a week...hoping i'll be more de-stressed this time...yes maam, i took clomid for my first iui but only 100mg...i had 3 follies but they werent huge...my friend gave me this script, they are 150mg and she took the same dosage last month thru her OB and got prego...she wasnt monitored and did fine..i'm hoping i do well and it works. fx'ed :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi everyone! :) 

Welcome Jazz! I agree with the other ladies, sounds like a great donor and awesome timing. :bfp: thoughts and :dust:

FX, faithbabies..


----------



## TwoMummies

RubyRainbows said:


> TwoMummies -- I see you got your BFP!!!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!!

Thank you very much :)

Early days yet so keeping our fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## SpudsMama

CD16, not a clue what's going on with my chart but I'm currently sat here waiting for a reply from TC saying he'll come up today for a donation. We originally said we'd wait until I get a smiley face on the OPK, it's not happened yet, but I'm getting all the signs that ovulation is very close. I'm not going to take the chance of missing my surge and therefore missing out on another cycle when I've only just come back from my break! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

So, I'm either going to get donations tonight and tomorrow morning, or tomorrow and Sunday. He asked which I'd prefer and I said the first option. I've just had some perfect EWCM, as well as a few ovary twinges this morning... I don't want to miss this egg! xx


----------



## c.30

Good luck TTC :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

First donation is tonight at 7! Just an hour to go before I leave. The plan is to meet him at the hotel, he'll make the donation in the room whilst I'm in the bathroom getting ready for the insemination. Same thing again tomorrow before he goes back to London... xx


----------



## JazznTee

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> First donation is tonight at 7! Just an hour to go before I leave. The plan is to meet him at the hotel, he'll make the donation in the room whilst I'm in the bathroom getting ready for the insemination. Same thing again tomorrow before he goes back to London... xx

Good luck ttc,wishing you all the best this cycle.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you JnT, everything went well. Bring on tomorrow for the next donation! xx


----------



## babymakestwo

Lots of :dust: TTC! Hope this is your cycle!

Congrats to TwoMummies :thumbup:

Hoping to be TTC-ing myself *finally* in a month or so. I am back on two feet although heavily reliant on crutches right now. Hoping to meet my prospective donor next week, waiting on him getting back to me.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi JnT :wave: My partner & i are also in the TWW... testing around the same time as you!

TTC SEPT -- I love your avatar pic... cozy little buggaboo in there!

I want clomid too!!!!! Is that something a regular gyno will prescribe without having to go to a fertility specialist??


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck those in 2ww! I def miss poas lol. Id do one nowif I cud find where I packed them! Cant believe Im 17 weeks already!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! 

It does fly once you get going doesn't it Liz :hugs:


----------



## JazznTee

RubyRainbows said:


> Hi JnT :wave: My partner & i are also in the TWW... testing around the same time as you!
> 
> TTC SEPT -- I love your avatar pic... cozy little buggaboo in there!
> 
> I want clomid too!!!!! Is that something a regular gyno will prescribe without having to go to a fertility specialist??


Great let's get those BFP testing September 2 hope I can wait may test aug 31, if I can't wait, I feel a low bloated pushing type thing in my belly from yesterday as of today I'm 6dpo... Fxd:dust::dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Wow Luna... time really is flying by!! 17 weeks! :headspin: That's awesome!! Are you starting to show??


----------



## SpudsMama

Luna has an amazing bump! Thanks Ruby, I'm in love with that baby on my avatar :cloud9:

Second donation at 2pm and I got my smiley OPK today too so brilliant timing! :happydance:

Also noticed that I totally hogged this thread yesterday... Oops :blush: xx


----------



## c.30

BRILL news about positive OPK TTC, really really hoping that this is your month!! 

Welcome JazznTee :dust: to you and Ruby, FX for that BFP!!!! 

AFM, I'm in contact with 2 donors quite close to me (whittled down from about 6 that I had had contact with); one's about an hour or so away, the other 30 minutes. Been a tough week this week cos I had a pretty much permanent headache since last sunday - prob due to stress of having to find a new donor - but I've battled on through when I could. The donor whose nearer to me would like to meet before hand so might see if I can set that up for tomorrow which is when I start testing with the OPK's this month. Because he's not far away from me, I've asked about 2/3 donations in one cycle and he was happy with that. Off to e-mail him now about meeting :)


----------



## SpudsMama

c.30 - Good luck, it's always a load off your mind when a donor is local :thumbup: 

Forgot to mention in my last post... babymakestwo - Good luck meeting your donor! I can't wait until you get to finally start TTC :happydance: xx


----------



## LunaBean

I never believed wen ppl said it flew in 2nd tri,esp with all the trouble I had at the start,it dragged then!

16+5 bump! I love it :D
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-25 22.29.07.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rosie5637

aw gorgeous bump luna:flower:

can't believe you're 17wks already, thats awsome:happydance:

good luck to those in their 2ww, hope it flies

afm, i've got my 1st scan coming up on tuesday:happydance: hopefully it will sink in finally, even though i've been very poorly it still seems strange to think i've actually got a baby in there lol


----------



## TwoMummies

rosie5637 said:


> aw gorgeous bump luna:flower:
> 
> can't believe you're 17wks already, thats awsome:happydance:
> 
> good luck to those in their 2ww, hope it flies
> 
> afm, i've got my 1st scan coming up on tuesday:happydance: hopefully it will sink in finally, even though i've been very poorly it still seems strange to think i've actually got a baby in there lol

Good luck with the first scan :thumbup:

Mine seems ages away still :cry:

I won't quite believe it until I see something there on the scan.


----------



## SpudsMama

Can't wait to see both of your scan pics rosie and TwoMummies :flower:

Second donation went ok as well, although I had a bit of "dribble" this time. I felt some of the "stuff" come out as I put the softcup in, but only a little bit, then I stood up to leave the hotel and felt some leakage. That's why I prefer inseminating at home, I can just lie down straight after... doing it at the hotel means I just want to get back so I can relax. I don't like using the hotel to lie around for 30 minutes :dohh: Oh well, I can safely say that most of the swimmers made it up there :thumbup: My bum is well and truly propped up now though with a big furry red cushion :haha: 

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosie & twomummies... looking forward to seeing scan pics!! :thumbup:

TTC SEPT.... i think since you already paid for the hotel room, you may as well get your money's worth! :haha: I kinda think maybe you should stay put for a little while after the insemination... with legs in the air! I know it's not ideal to be in a hotel for insemination..... but maybe you can take a nap, or read a book, or watch TV or something for a little while?? :flower:

Thanks for all the 2WW wishes! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Haha Ruby, only problem with that is, I didn't pay for the hotel! He insisted on paying himself, but if I really wanted to contribute then to put the money I would've spent on his expenses towards something for the baby, which I thought was really nice of him. But I think that if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I'll definitely hang around in the hotel room for a bit longer. He does go straight down to the lobby after he's finished making the donation so I'll have privacy.

How's your 2ww coming along? xx


----------



## faithbabies

c30...g'luck with meeting your donor and narrowing down between your two choices!! fxed for your bfp soon! :)

jazz...fxed for your 2ww to end in a BFP!! :)


Ruby, yes you can get Clomid from your OB..the script i'm using is my friends, she got it from her OB and she got prego last month so she let me have this script filled and we have one more refill if i need it...i go to my ob in oct so if i need to i may ask him for a script as well...good luck in your 2ww, baby dust to you!! :kiss:

TTC...yay for a good donation! i love hotels i would have laid around all day lol ;) fxed for you!!!


Luna...beautiful bump!! :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sounds great, TTC! Hope to see your bfp announcement soon! :) I really like your avatar too. 
c.30- Yay for two donors that are close by. 

Love the baby bump, Luna! 

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend... 

AFM- Never got to buy my digitals, but oh well, thankfully I had enough cheap ones to use twice a day. Donation went very well last night and we'll see about another one tonight. :dust: for all of us!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck pinkorblue! :dust: xx


----------



## JazznTee

Thanks everyone, hoping for my BFP and praying my kids stay safe in this hurricane, they are in NYC. Since I'm in ATL it missed me altogether. Today's my youngest son birthday he 8 today. he ask me what is he doing for his birthday, I said Irene is coming he said why I don't know who she is I didn't invite her, I said baby irene is the name of the hurricane, he says I didn't invite the hurricane either I love that boy other than that I'm having some sharp pains in my stomach.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck pinkorblue!

Thanx faithbabies... i think maybe OH should ask for a prescription too!!!! Hope one script is all it takes for you to get your bfp! FX'ed for you! :dust:

JnT -- Hope your family is safe in this storm! I live in PA... we aren't exactly sure how much effect the hurricane will have on us as well!


----------



## JazznTee

Hoping all is well, my son said mommy did you get a bifp I said what he said a pregnant line... I said not yet he said this baby thing takes forever...lol I love my kids his jokes makes this time go by


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Ruby and TTC! :) 

Jazz- LOL, your boys are too funny!


----------



## piglets

Just wanted to give you lovely ladies some hope!! Im not using a doner but because of various reasons we decided to do home artificial insemination and ive just got my BFP!!!! We only used insemination this month and we did it about 4 or 5 times around ovulation time (which was early for me this month and i worried i didnt catch it in time!!!) i orgasmed after each time and stayed still for as long as possible or overnight. I really hope you are all with me very soon!!! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations piglets! xx


----------



## c.30

Congratulations piglets, great news :happydance::hugs:


----------



## ebelle

congrats piglet :) Happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## JazznTee

Congrats piglet, and pinknblue they are funny, I woke up felt like AF was coming and that's a week away, 8dpo today ladies holding trying not to poas


----------



## Pinkorblue11

FX Jazz, sounds promising.. 

Congrats Piglets!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JazznTee

This is the best place for BFP's. can't wait till I get one goodnight ladies and congrats to all the BFP this month currently 9dpo


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Piglets, thanks for sharing! :thumbup:

ebelle -- When are you testing?? :test:

Jazz -- What day are you planning to test?


----------



## ebelle

Well my update:

Tested from 10 DPO to 13 DPO, all :bfn: . Started spotting tinny bits of brown mixed with CM so pretty sure I am out this month. I think our timing was off this month anyway, so wasn't putting much hope in it. We inseminated waaaaay too early. At around 3/4 days before ovulation.

I've bought EPO and Agnus Castus to try for the next cycle. Also have a gynae apptment on Thursday and going to ask him what else I can do to get the elusive :bfp:

Hoping we get some more :bfp: here soon!

Fingers crossed Jazz!


----------



## dmfamily

....at 10dpo...afraid to test...:-( I'm due for af on wed..... I bought EPO for the next cycle....Good luck Ebelle!!!


----------



## JazznTee

I'm scared to test I usually get aunt flow around 12 dpo. I'm only 9dpo if i am pregnant
Will it be able to show. Last cycle I went poas crazy last time. Like spending 60 bucks to see a bfn so this time I'm really not sure. I want to see a BFP so bad but don't want to test... Who wants to test with me i may feel better .....


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Good evening ladies... I have been testing for a few days but haven't gotten anything but bfn's. Ky fiancee last night thought she saw a light line on a strip, but a test this morning gave me a negative. I feel like my heart breaks with each test. I want that BFP so bad. I know this is our first time but my body is having all the signs of being pregnant. I might just give in and wait till AF is supposed to come before testing again. I think Jen is tired of seeing me cry each time. Heh. How is everyone else doing? Anyone else wanting to dive head first into peeing on anything that could give you a positive? I know I am not alone.

Brie.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm desperate to pee on something, but I don't think anything would come of it at 1dpo :rofl: Sorry to hear about your BFN's TwinsFan, waiting for AF to be due before you test again is a good idea, if you think you can wait that long! Good luck for this cycle, it's still early yet! :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

GL and FX for all of you in the 2ww, the last one was the longest 2 weeks of my life, especially towards the end :hugs:

Meeting my potential donor tomorrow, CD11 today and negative OPK's although today there was the faintest line so its on its way. Just hope the donor's happy with me and I am with him. :)


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'm desperate to pee on something, but I don't think anything would come of it at 1dpo :rofl: Sorry to hear about your BFN's TwinsFan, waiting for AF to be due before you test again is a good idea, if you think you can wait that long! Good luck for this cycle, it's still early yet! :thumbup: xx

Yeah I am supposed to get AF in a few days.. either Wednesday or Thursday. Still having cramps and backaches.. just wish I'd get a light line.. if no BFP or AF by Monday my fiancee and I will make an appointment to see a doctor qnd get some blood tests done. I am usually regular so if I am late then its a good sign. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

c.30 said:


> GL and FX for all of you in the 2ww, the last one was the longest 2 weeks of my life, especially towards the end :hugs:
> 
> Meeting my potential donor tomorrow, CD11 today and negative OPK's although today there was the faintest line so its on its way. Just hope the donor's happy with me and I am with him. :)

Good luck Hun!! I'm crossing my fingers for you. :)


----------



## dmfamily

How do you add apic on here?


----------



## SpudsMama

dmfamily - If you mean add a pic to a post, then when you're writing a reply, on the top row of icons you'll see a paperclip... click on that and follow the instructions :thumbup: 

Good luck with meeting your donor c.30! I've just noticed that you've been predicted to conceive next month! :happydance: xx


----------



## dmfamily

soooo this is 10dpo.....I don't think it's quite a :bfp: I'm due for af this wed...I think I'll wait and re-test then...fingers crossed....:test:
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-29 16.31.53.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SpudsMama

It looks like a BFP to me!! :happydance: As long as the line has colour to it, and isn't grey then it's a real line!! Congrats xx


----------



## dmfamily

...its a pink line...just faint....I'm too nervous..and excited...I don't want to get too excited for nothing....LOL


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Crossing my fingers for you!! It looks like a BFP bit give it another shot and test again tomorrow!


----------



## babymakestwo

Sooo, stupid question time ladies...

Based on my average cycle, FF predicts ovulation on Fri/Sat. If I took an OPK on Thursday evening would it still show 2 lines or will I have missed it?

I'm going home on thursday and all my OPKs are there so can't take before then. This could be my last 'wasted' ovulation before hopefully starting TTC end of Sept.

Of course if I'm due for another 25 day cycle (stupid body grr) I'll ov tomorrow-ish so it won't matter but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## SpudsMama

If you ovulated on Friday, then you should probably have had a positive OPK on the Thursday... but I'm no expert on OPK's. My knowledge stretches to "I get a smiley face and I ovulate the next day" LOL :dohh: xx


----------



## mechanica

dmfamily - that looks like a definite BFP to me! I think mine was even fainter than that at 10dpo!! :happydance::happydance:

babymakestwo - It's possible you might miss it if you take the test Thurs eve. You ovulate 12-36 hours after a +opk so its cutting it very fine. 

Afm, sorry i've not been in much, i just feel exhausted and enormous LOL and i still can't believe i'm pregnant. Not sure when it will sink in!! 

GL to those in their 2ww!


----------



## JazznTee

mechanica said:


> dmfamily - that looks like a definite BFP to me! I think mine was even fainter than that at 10dpo!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> babymakestwo - It's possible you might miss it if you take the test Thurs eve. You ovulate 12-36 hours after a +opk so its cutting it very fine.
> 
> Afm, sorry i've not been in much, i just feel exhausted and enormous LOL and i still can't believe i'm pregnant. Not sure when it will sink in!!
> 
> GL to those in their 2ww!

Wow twins it will sink in soon as they arrive..

And that photo photo really looks like a BFP...yay..

Holding out for Friday to test... Praying for a BFP so I can rub my belly like beyonce did on the VMA's


----------



## RubyRainbows

dmfamily -- That definitely looks like a :bfp: to me!!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!!!

I hope to see lots more BFPs around here!!!!!!

We wont be testing until AF is late (IF it's late!)..... we have wasted so much money over the past 2 years on HPTs & then always seem to get AF the very next day! I'm sick of playing games with that ugly :witch:! :haha:


----------



## EpdTTC

dmfamily-That is definitely a BFP!!!

Babymakestwo: you may still get a positive OPK on Thursday but the problem with that is that you won't know when it first became positive and your egg could already be on it's way out and you wouldn't know it. You can get a positive OPK for 2-3 days in a row but the only one that really matters is the first one, hence why it is so important to test at least twice a day from about CD 10 and on until you get the first positive. From the first positive, you should ovulate in 12-36 hours. Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## piglets

Thats much darker than mine now!! I tested again this morning because my lines are so faint i really will feel better seeing a dark line and my line this morning at 12DPO is way fainter than yours!!! I did a digi today and it said pregnant even though my lines are faint so if i was you i would go get a tesco digi and im sure it will say pregnant. Ive found it hard to believe but seeing it on the digi for some reason actually made me believe it!! Congrats on your lovely fat BFP!!!!! x


----------



## SpudsMama

mechanica - Good to see you back on here, do you know what you're having yet? :flower:

Ruby - You have the patience of a saint, I'm counting my way down to 10dpo so I can crack open the tests! :dohh:

2dpo and I actually can't wait to get into work in a couple of hours because the obsessing is driving me insane!! :wacko: xx


----------



## kezza78

Hi all.

Sorry i've been MIA for a while, things have been rather hetic! SO congrates all on your BFP's hopefully there's a trend starting!!

AFM - we had our 20 weeks scan last week, everything was fantastic and i'm so overjoyed to say we're having a baby BOY!!!!

And here he is!!
 



Attached Files:







298926_10150771911355227_827910226_20381551_5271501_s.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 72


----------



## c.30

Gorgeous scan pic Kezza :hugs:

dmfamily, congratulations, great news :happydance:

I've just met my donor. We chatted for a while, he told me he can donate on thursday and saturday of this week (CD14 and CD16) and it was all going very well. BUT, when I let him out, he said something like 'would you mind if I' and then lent forward and gave me a kiss on the cheek!!!!! WHY??? LOL It was all going quite well until that point and that has kind of unnerved me. Am I reading too much into it? Is this 'normal'?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Kezza... Hi mechanica :hi:

Lovely scan pic!!!!!!! :blue:

TTC SEPT....... i am excruciatingly impatient, lol...... but i hate wasting money on tests, and i hate being crushed by that one lonely pink line... breaks my heart everytime! :growlmad:


----------



## c.30

Well, on thinking about it, and discussion with my big sis, I'm thinking that peck on the cheek was just a 'nice' way of saying goodbye, it just caught me really off guard.

Having said that, I've just got home and recieved an e-mail from him which has put doubt in my mind again. I told him what I was looking for at the very start, no contact until child is 18 and may want to contact him and yearly photo's but his wording in the e-mail is just making me think twice. Lot to think about over the next 24 hours!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lovely scan pic Kezza! 

I was actually wondering about at home insems and the sex of the babies that result from it not long ago... is it true that we're more likely to conceive boys because of the timing of our donations, or is it all a load of bull? 

c.30 - I don't really know what to say about the kiss on the cheek thing, but yeah, I'd probably say it was just him being overly friendly. Maybe mention it to him and say you're not comfortable with that kind of thing? But if you're _really_ not happy with him, then I'd say don't go through with it. But that's just me, I think everyone on here has different opinions on donors and our relationships with them xx


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Morning everyone..

I am 13 dpo today. I have all the symptoms of being pregnant.. some days I even think I am.. or others tell me I have that glow. However I keep getting negatives. I feel like giving up on the whole test thing and just wait till the witch comes for me ( which could be in the next two days) with each negative test my thoughts change and drift to the negative side of it all.. I guess I just feel lost in this whole TWW world.. I want the witch to attack or to just get a light positive.. something that might give me hope.. 

I just wish I wasn't so lost feeling.


----------



## JazznTee

So I could not wait and poas....and I pray this is not a evap but I see a faint line... Not even squinting just raised it up and there it was my house is not well lit. But it's not FMU so in the morning I will do another one and I also had inseminated 3 times AUG 20 morniNG AUG 21 in the morning and at night. 

Soi will update you all first thing in the morning if this line gets a little stronger....but compared to last cycle where all I say was a control line and nothing else and no matter how hard I stared no line was there this time I see something...Uh sending baby dust to myself...lol I need this inseminating is gross...lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck JnT! :dust:


----------



## c.30

Oh I really hope so Jazz!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jazz- lol, lots of baby dust your way! I'm glad I'm not the only one who watched the VMAs, I thought Beyonce's outfit looked a little suspect ;) that was a great surprise ending. 

c.30- Sorry your donor left you feeling uneasy not sure what was said in the email but I agree, he could just be a really friendly type. 

Kezza- Congrats on your little boy!! 

dmfamily- Yay, looks like a bfp to me too! Hope you see darker lines soon or pregnant on a digi test! :) 

Ruby- :hugs: :bfp: thoughts for you. 

TTC- Good thinking, I'm currently looking for something to distract me also, other than the book I bought... being a book worm, they don't last long enough lol. 

Twins- Sorry for so many bfns :( hopefully you'll see a bfp soon.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies:) been trying to catch up on the posts..yall are staying busy! :)


afm tonite will be my last night of Clomid (thank God) and i'm hoping i can get back to my less moody self haha...already having a little bit of sensitivity around ovary area so i'm hoping they are producing some big ones...shipping donor will ship next tuesday and i'll get it wed morning...i "should" get my lh surge tues if i'm going to be on schedule so wed should still put me in the open window slot...praying for B F P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


Kezza...congrats on finding out you are on team BLUE!! :happydance:


c30...yeah that kiss would have caught me off guard as well...i'm hoping you can get what u need to know if he is the right donor or not..fingers crossed for you and your bfp around the corner!! :)

twinsfan...hang in there girly and try to stay positive!! it's still early some dont get bfp till 14dpo or later:) 

Jazz...woohoo! i'm hoping it was DEF the start of your bfp!!! :happydance:


DMfamily....congrats hon, you are PREGGERS :) :)


Ruby...sprinkling more baby dust your way!! :)

Pinkorblue...and some more baby dust your way as well!! i know what u mean i'm a bookworm too and i read fast so i always have to have another waiting on me..especially during the 2WW!! :)


----------



## dmfamily

OK...I did another test :wacko: only this one digital!!!! and I got :bfp:....sooooo excited and we are sooo nervous...I just want to be ok the first 3 months....7th month of trying and it worked! yahoooooo! Now....got to find a doctor...I don't have insurance at the moment..I will in about 3 weeks...soooo I guess I will go to a walk in for now..and pay out of pocket......


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations again dm! :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

OMGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!! This is just the news that I needed DM! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :bfp:

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## gemini87

twinsfan - i wouldnt worry too much about nt gettin a bfp on ur sticks if u cant get a bfp + r a bit late go c ur dr some ppls hcg can b a lil off in the early stages perfect example being my mum couldnt get a bfp until she was nearly 3 months pregers + that was with twins. so ur nt out til the witch arrives
xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Woohoooo, dm congrats!!!! :happydance:

faithbabies- Glad to see another book worm on this thread! :D


----------



## dmfamily

MrsMM24 said:


> OMGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!! This is just the news that I needed DM! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.
> 
> We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon.
> CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!



Thanks soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are very nervous...just want the 3 months to go smoothly...:thumbup: 

I'm sure you will be right behind me!!!! next month is your month!!!! :baby:


----------



## faithbabies

dmfamily...yes! i knew it!! so so happy you got your bfp!! BTW was this your first time using this donor? dont forget to go to the home insem sucess stories thread and let us know what worked for you:) congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


mrsmm..glad to see u back! :) also glad for your nice time away and now ready to get your bfp:)


----------



## lian_83

I've been laying low from BnB for a week and it's so nice to catch up on these great news!

DM - big congratulations for your that big, big, fat, fat, positive!! :bfp: even the lines look dark enough for 10DPO. Wow!! 

Jazz - with your proper timing and great donor, i think that faint line will soon turn into another fat positive as well!! :bfp:

Piglets - hi! :thumbup:

c.30 - I would also be uncomfortable with the kiss, but as what they advised me here, just go with your gut feel if you think this is the right donor for you. 

___

AFM, something extremely weird happened, I think I may have ovulated too early at CD12 as I got a temp jump today and full ferning on the microscope. I am expecting O around CD19-21 and this is just way too early!! I got a chance to inseminate today though, around lunch time (in a public toilet -- :wacko: :wacko: and I was just lucky donor was ok to do in public toilet as well but he told me that as much as possible don't let this happen again, at least give him 24 hours notice). 

If ever I have ovulated last night, then maybe there is still a chance to catch that egg, but it could still be too late already.. :shrug: So, am I 1DPO already????


----------



## dmfamily

faithbabies said:


> dmfamily...yes! i knew it!! so so happy you got your bfp!! BTW was this your first time using this donor? dont forget to go to the home insem sucess stories thread and let us know what worked for you:) congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> mrsmm..glad to see u back! :) also glad for your nice time away and now ready to get your bfp:)

Well we added a second donor this month...we have had one for the past 6 months..this month we added one more...giving us...5 days of "donations"  Which I am sure is what did it..other wise..still softcups...took vitamins...and did the snuggles with the wifey! LOL :hugs: On the other hand..I tried 2 walk in doc offices to get a test done....by a doc....and i was denied because I am too early they said..I need to wait till 2 weeks from my missed period....UGGGG. :growlmad:..at least by then my insurance will be kicked in and I can see a good doctor....so I guess i'll just keep peeing on sticks at home to make sure I am preg...LOL


----------



## ebelle

dmfamily - CONGRATS!!! I am so happy and excited for you! It's good to know that after trying for so many months, you got the :bfp: ! Really gives me hope and wow, that is a dark line for 10 DPO!

c.30 - if you really feel uncomfortable, don't do it. A donor r/s is very serious and imagine if he is really looking for something more in the future, it would be hard for you to shake him off.

MM - Welcome back and yes, on to September for a June baby!


----------



## c.30

Thanks to everyone for your input about the donor, it really helped. I've just e-mailed him with a few concerns I have and well, we'll see where we go from there. :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey Cheryl...I think a kiss from a donor would concern me...but like everyone says, go with your gut instinct. 

Our donor keeps asking if we're SURE we want AI...its annoying me a bit, but we're not in the position to be picky. It's really him or nobody so I'm just ignoring it (or trying to)


----------



## SpudsMama

day_dreamer - as long as you stick to your guns, he'll hopefully get the message. You just have to make sure he doesn't pressure you when you're face to face :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

day_dreamer said:


> Hey Cheryl...I think a kiss from a donor would concern me...but like everyone says, go with your gut instinct.
> 
> Our donor keeps asking if we're SURE we want AI...its annoying me a bit, but we're not in the position to be picky. It's really him or nobody so I'm just ignoring it (or trying to)

Yay, someone used my real name, lol ;) liked that so much I've pm'd a moderator to change it to Cheryl lol. I feel so much better after e-mailing him so obviously it was bugging me!

I agree with TTC, just keep saying no and see the no through so he's in no doubt :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

FAITH, thanks, it appears that we may enter the TWW near each other, you will be in front of me, I hope that means we are looking at some bfps! :dust:

LIAN, how lucky are you to be able to get that "donation". Hopefully, the bfp will be in 2 wks and your donor doesn't have to worry about a last minute call. FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready! During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM*~ Sounds great, FX!!! 

*day_dreamer*~ [-X for the donor, I agree keep saying no, hopefully he'll take a hint and stopping bugging you guys about it. 

*Cheryl*~ Good for you emailing him! :thumbup: 

*Lian*~ Well, you can't exactly control when you ovulate so I hope your donor wasn't mean about it. BUT, yay for him being able to provide a donation and hope you guys caught the eggie! 

*dmfamily*~ That's to bad about the walk-ins but like you said, at least your insurance will kick in very soon. Hope you have great doctor to provide your care and have fun poas! ;)


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Dm Family-

Congrats on your BFP!!!!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Good Evening everyone.. :) I just got home and tested.. (by the persistence of my Partner Jen) and boy am I glad I did. Cause guess what... WE GOT OUR :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Please stick little bean!!!!

Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts while Jen and I went a little insane during our TWW. We couldn't be any happier. :cloud9: 

BABY DUST ALL AROUND!!!!!
:dust:

Brie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0617.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0619.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.30

Fantastic news TwinsFan :happydance::happydance::hugs: congratulations!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's fantastic, Twins!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Fantastic news TwinsFan :D :D Congratulations :hugs: 

AF arrived today, a few days earlier than expected. I haven't been tracking my cycles really so was going by my "old" number (I gave up in February after a 8 week wait for a period after a MC) which was 32 days. This one was spot on 28. I know when I ovulated (I get cramps the day before) so now we are officially TTC (I think :lol: once we have the donor dilemma sorted. We have one "for sure" donor but one we don't know the outcome of yet, and that's the one we would prefer but we're not counting on it if that makes sense) 

There have been so many BFP's on this thread lately, it really warms my heart. I can't wait until it's our turn :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Woohoo that's so exciting Lea :)

And congratulations TwinsFan!


----------



## mechanica

Congratulations twins!! Wow, we are having lots of BFP around here!


----------



## JazznTee

Update :bfp::dance:
Tested at 6am light line. Test again at 12am line was visible no squinting or tweaking lights. I'm 11 dpo so AF usually arrives tomorrow at 12 dpo... I will continue to pray she decides to go visit her sisters...lol

But I do know the differences In my Frer because last ttc I didn't get nothing but a control line. So I know this is my BFP I would show you all but my laptop I. The shop and I am using my iPad.

Congrats everyone this was such a lucky thread.
Hoping my news will continue to be goodness for 40 weeks.


----------



## Tegans Mama

COngratulations Jazz! :D


----------



## c.30

Wow this is a lucky thread, congratulations Jazz, really happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mechanica

Congrats jazz!!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## faithbabies

wow!!!! congrats twinsfan!! so happy for yall!! :happydance::happydance:



woohoo!! and congrats jazz!! what a blessing!! :happydance::happydance:


i'm with TEGAN and cant wait till it's our turn, it is exciting to see so many bfp's lately!! tegan fxed yours is right around the corner!! :)


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Congrats Jazz! Looks like well be due around the same time.


----------



## dmfamily

Congrats! Thats great news! Woot woot! We are sooo close!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats twinsfan!!!!!!!!

Congrats Jazz!!!!!!!!

Congrats again dmfamily!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Love all these :bfp: 's around here lately!!!!!!!

Hope there are a few more right around the corner!! 

As for us, no sign of AF yet........ keeping my FX'ed!!!!!


----------



## lian_83

CONGRATS DM, Twins, and Jazz... OMG, this thread is so happy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ruby, hope AF stays away -- I have a good feeling you'll get that BFP very, very soon.. 

MM24 - thanks a lot. I don't think I have Od yet so I'm still in the game..

c.30 - i think we'll be on the same batch again. Fxed for us that we can join this :bfp: party soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

Bloody hell, talk about a fertile group! :haha: Congratulations Twins and Jazz! xx


----------



## c.30

lian_hawaii said:


> c.30 - i think we'll be on the same batch again. Fxed for us that we can join this :bfp: party soon.

Do hope so Lian :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Wow, what a wonderful month! Congrats dmfamily, twinsfan and jazzntee!

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## lian_83

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Bloody hell, talk about a fertile group! :haha: Congratulations Twins and Jazz! xx

Emma, You're probably next!!:thumbup: 

Cheryl (calling u by name from now on) - we should definitely buddy-up.. I think we're almost on the same boat since we're both single, same age group, and our cycles to be in sync for 2 consecutive months now..


----------



## EpdTTC

Holy BFP explosion!

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS TWINS and JAZZ!!! :happydance: Those are some nice lines!!! Wishing you both, a H&H 9 mos!!! FXD for the rest of us waiting.

TEGANS, I hope that this TTC stint is shorter than you ca imagine!!! FXD!! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

This is definitely the thread to be on for bfp dust, wooohooo!!!! 

Congrats Jazz!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Big congrats on your BFP's Twins, Dmfam & Jazz!!:thumbup::happydance:

Fantastic news, hope I there with you soon!:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Bloody hell thats alot of bfps in this thread! Congrats girls and good luck evryone else!

Booked my private gender scan for Monday,sooo excited!


----------



## EpdTTC

Any hunches on what you think you are having Luna? So excited for you!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH got her period today! We're out! Waaaa :cry:


----------



## lian_83

i'm very sorry Ruby... i know it's really heartbreaking. :hug: Let's just all gear up for that "BER-month"-BFP - an early Christmas present for all of us. Hope we can join this very 'pregnant' thread very soon.

Hi Luna, are u on Team Blue or Team Pink? :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry to hear that Ruby :hugs: xx


----------



## c.30

lian_hawaii said:


> Cheryl (calling u by name from now on) - we should definitely buddy-up.. I think we're almost on the same boat since we're both single, same age group, and our cycles to be in sync for 2 consecutive months now..

Definitely Lian, our situations are very alike and it'll be great to have a ttc buddy and then hopefully a bump buddy :hugs:

Really sorry to hear that Ruby, BIG :hugs:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats!! Hope to be in the 2012 baby delivering club!


----------



## faithbabies

congrats again on all the BFP's!! this thread is lucky and blessed!! :dance:


Luna..oh wow, i cant wait to hear! i say TEAM BLUE ;)


Ruby..ughhhh i'm so sorry girl! :hugs: hugs..i know you will be next! and me too hopefully lol ;)


fxed for everyone in 2ww and babydust to those of us waiting to insem:) i am still waiting to ovulate, i finished my clomid 2 days ago and have been having some twinges soi hope some nice follies are getting ready for the big show...i insem on wed :) :wohoo:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck for Wednesday faitbabies! That's my first testing day this cycle, so hopefully it's all systems go for both of us :hugs: xx


----------



## faithbabies

thank you TTC!!! crossing my fingers (and everything else) that this is our month for a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

RUBY, I am so very sorry to hear that you are out this month. :hugs: :hugs:

*AFM...*today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ruby~ :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry you guys are out. 

faithbabies~ Good luck on Wednesday!! :thumbup:

TTC~ Sending you :bfp: vibes!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks everyone! Little June Bugs would be nice too!!! I think we will have lots more BFPs this month too! :thumbup:

Good luck faithbabies... i need to get my hands on some clomid just like you! :winkwink:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Sorry to hear you are out for this month Ruby, extra baby dust for you guys for next month.

This is starting to become a very fertile thread. I'm sure we will get to a point were we are all expecting!


----------



## c.30

Good luck for Wednesday faithbabies :thumbup:

AFM, for those who haven't checked out my journal (get in there, stalkers wanted ;)) I'm meeting a new donor this afternoon and if I'm happy with him it's going to be an on the spot decision because he said he was happy donating today. FF still saying I haven't ovulated. Yesterday's negative OPK was the darkest I've had so far but still deffo a negative. Must admit I'm a bit confused this cycle with all my OV symptoms, I usually REALLY feel them but this cycle I've felt them but to a much lesser degree. But hey-ho, as long as I haven't OV'ed yet, there's still a chance of an egg chase if I'm happy with donor :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, how are you feeling today? You are getting further away from OV and closer to that bfp... :dust:

RUBYS, you will get there.... How are your cycles? Is it possible you will enter the TWW again this month??? FXD!! 

TWINS, from your mouth.... Thanks!

C, I hope that you and this donor hit it off immediately!!!! GL :dust:

*AFM...* I am hoping to get a relaxation day in. However, the amount of cleaning after returning from a trip and preparation for next week (which is short) doesn't seem like I can get that rest and relaxation. CD5, and just waiting a couple days before OPKs begin and I will be back in that egg chase! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## c.30

Thanks MrsMM, just got my positive OPK :happydance: so here's hoping :happydance::happydance::happydance: (sorry, just love getting the positive OPK and knowing everythings 'working' lol, be even better to get a BFP though ;))


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope everything is going well with the potential donor Cheryl, the timing would be perfect! :hugs: xx


----------



## wilsons228

Just wondering if anyone has gone this route... We found a donor online whos willing to ship sperm to us... he said it gets shipped "chilled" but im wondering if anyone has had any success with this way...and if the sperm would live that long. Thanks :)


----------



## faithbabies

wilson, this will be 5th cycle using a shipping donor and i did do alot of research on it beforehand...the sperm do stay chilled and alive but it's best to insem pretty soon as you get them..they do need to be overnighted to you as well...i am a member on FSDR and i see alot of shipping successes and my donor is from Canada and has has many successes via shipping so it's def a possibility...google for more info but the sperm are kept alive from an egg yolk buffer liquid substance...good luck whatever u decide :) :)

Thank u Cheryl and fxed for your bfp!:flower:

MrsMM..hope u get some rest in before the egg chasing begins;) wishing u the best for this cycle:)

thanks Ruby and Pink or Blue...baby dust to u guys:) :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MM~ I'm doing okay, thank you for asking! :) The cramping on the left side of my uterus is back, although yesterday it was throbbing all day. Not sure what that was about but glad it stopped today. I hope you're able to relax sometime this weekend, I do know how cleaning can be time consuming though. 

Cheryl~ How exciting! I second what MM said! 

Wilsons~ If it helps, there have been a lot of successes, mostly on the first try with shipping according to a donor I usually chat with on FSDR. A few of the recipients I've chatted with also had first time success with shipping, others had success after a few shipments. It's definitely possible, I was going to go with a shipping donor until I met the donor I have now.

faithbabies~ Lots of babydust to you too!!! :)


----------



## c.30

Just to let you ladies know, donor was a no show :cry: I've put it all in my journal. Temp rose slightly this morning but no crosshairs on FF as yet. In contact with 3 donors, one of whom I've spoken to already today but think I may be out of the race this cycle :( 

GL to everyone else having insems at the mo and those in the 2ww :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ugh, what a douche for standing you up like that! :growlmad: Sorry, Cheryl, you deserve so much better than that. I hope you find a much better donor for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls,

I think I'll be entering the 2ww anytime soon. Got a donation late last night and today temp is still low, so Fxed! :happydance:

just a question: I notice that I'm cramping each time I have the softcup inside of me. I cannot really feel the softcup and I practice to make sure I know how to put it, but still I feel crampy down there, not in the uterus area but much lower. Is this normal or is this just an ovulation sign which I'm confusing with the softcup inside?


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Lian- A lot of women do cramp with the softcup inside. It's not that it's positioned wrong its just how it sits sometimes that causes the cramping. I personally never did. I had cramps post ovulation but that was more due to implantation than the softcup. So here is hoping that is what it is!


----------



## JazznTee

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I think I'll be entering the 2ww anytime soon. Got a donation late last night and today temp is still low, so Fxed! :happydance:
> 
> just a question: I notice that I'm cramping each time I have the softcup inside of me. I cannot really feel the softcup and I practice to make sure I know how to put it, but still I feel crampy down there, not in the uterus area but much lower. Is this normal or is this just an ovulation sign which I'm confusing with the softcup inside?


all three times i inseminated i cramped really bad and i just believe its the semen being so close to your cervix for so long.. because as you know only the sperm travels up there not the semen the semen is used to navigate through the vagina but since the softcup keeps everything right there.. i believe thats why ireally do.


----------



## SpudsMama

I usually cramp if I've had the softcup in for too long, usually after the 6/7 hour mark, but it's nothing really. I'm not in pain or anything like that.

8dpo... two days to go until I can start testing!! xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*TTC*~ Hope the next two days go by fast for you! 

Good luck, Lian!


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Hey all after reading through all of this ( yes every single page!) I feel like I know you all know lol

I am currently at a point in my life where my daughter is growing up way too fast and I'm not getting any younger and have had baby fever lately. Im single and have been thinking about having another baby and I dont want to go out and have a ONS and risk myself to disease and so forth so I have been researching and came across this page. I love how so many of you have got your BFP and I really hope that everyone waiting gets theirs soon especially you Ruby who started this thread!

I will be trying to lose weight over spring and summer ( Im from australia) and then come July I'll be TTC. If I have not found anyone in that time frame to be my partner and have a baby with then guess Ill be doing home insemenation. Until then I will be tracking my cycles to get an understanding of my O and I will start the process of looking for a donor. I want fresh sperm but no NI. Im a straight woman who just wants another baby...

So Ill be popping in everynow and then and watching all the bumps grow and more of you get your BFP's..I have not told anyone of my plans and I feel quite nervous telling u all but I feel a sense of family here...

Ok so Im on CD6 today I usually have a 24/25 day cycle so Ill start paying more attention to my cycle from today. I think I O on CD11 or CD12 as I get EWCM and pain... This is it girls..

I cant believe Ive made a decision about this!!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the boards! Theres a few single girls going it alone here (including me but Im gay), so feel free to ask any questions!!

Had my scan yesterday and Im on team BLUE!! :happydance: Im so excited! Few pix!

Looking very 'Puck from Glee' with a mohawk, the 'potty shot', wee feet crossed and his legs up on his forehead! Got a dvd too. Im sooo glad I went private now, was sooo worth the money!
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-05 17.07.29.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 18









2011-09-05 21.29.04.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 15









2011-09-05 21.29.35.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 10









2011-09-05 21.29.50.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Thanks Luna. I have been reading this thread for about a week now and Ive noticed that there are a few on here WOO!. Im sorry for all your angels that you have lost but Im glad that you finally have a sticky bean. Congrats on team blue I was thinking Pink for you lol. I was so sure when I was pg that I was having a boy but end up with a girl who is the most beautiful thing in this world!! Im 28 on Monday so I felt like b4 I turned 28 that I had to make a decision and Im so sick of waiting. Ive been doing this single mummy thing for a long time so I know that I can do it. I guess I was always just waiting.

But WTH am I waiting for?? I could meet someone and he turn out a real ahole and get left with a kid anyway so why not go it alone. 

I do have a gay ex boyfriend ( he was my bf when we were 14, I always thought he was gay, pity he didnt until he was 18 LMAO) and we have always joked that he would be the father of my next child which I would be happy with. I think I might have to see if he is for real about it? Its just that he is another state to me so it would be complicated to get the donation..I dunno :shrug:
I guess Ill just talk with him and see what he thinks...who knows he could be back here by july..we are still pretty close and I would love to have his child

I guess after charting this month, Ill get onto asking him next month and then see if I have to start saving or looking for a donor!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with TTC Mama of One, I've seen you lurking around here before :thumbup:

9dpo... I'm getting a couple of symptoms that aren't the "norm" for me but we'll see :wacko: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh wat symptoms??


----------



## SpudsMama

Bigger, firmer boobs that are tender, painful to lie on. On/off cramping that feels nothing like AF and some lower back pain. Also had some yellow snotty CM this morning and my temps look pretty flat except for the two dips that I always get... I want to fast forward a few days!! :haha: xx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

hehe yes I have been lurking you caught me lol :blush: 

I was thinking about it but after reading all the posts I FINALLY decided that Yep this is what Im gonna do lol so thought it was about time I introduced myself lol 

Good luck hope this month you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## lian_83

Hi Mama_Of_One -- Welcome aboard! The thread is also like family to me. I'm also single and not getting any younger, I'm not looking for Mr. Right anymore. I wanted to be a mom and I also don't want to resort to ONS and risk myself with disease. I'm happy with my decision but I'll be much, much happier if I finally get that :bfp: There are so many success stories in here to inspire us that indeed, this could work out. 

Anyway, TTC update. Today CD19, temp remained low which is quite weird but not alarming because I got a surefire positive OPK at CD17. I got another donation just in case today is O-day. I hope it is... Really, really looking forward to get that :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hi Mama of one! Good luck to you :D 

We're just back from our holiday yesterday.. We ended up only staying for a few days. Weather was horrible! 
We're getting married in 6 days... :shock: SIX DAYS! :rofl:


----------



## LunaBean

Those sypmtoms sound promising! Good luck!

Omg 6 days Lea!! Bet ur panicing abit!! Cant wait to see pix!!


----------



## c.30

Welcome Mama, always nice to see new people in here **waves** (we really need a wave smiley, lol, ok, here's when someone tell's me we've got one ;) )

Luna those pictures are AMAZING, lol, really loved seeing them :hugs:

Lian, everything seems to be on track for you, lots and lots of :dust:

TTC, sounding good on the symptom front, you're testing tomorrow yes? I'm excited for you, or with you, lol.

AFM, going to update my journal in a moment with more info but FF finally put me as having ovulated on CD16 which is when I had my positive OPK so I'm 3dpo at mo but obviously not in the 2ww :dohh: it's ok, I've 'come to terms with it this month'. I'm in contact with 2 donors whom I really like the look of, one is about 3 hours away, the other about 1 hour but I'm leaning more towards the one 3 hours away for a few reasons all of which I'll update in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Here ya go

:hi:

Couldn't resist :rofl: xx


----------



## c.30

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Couldn't resist :rofl: xx

There it is, lol :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

well i'm another donor mum to be, just started my period today after being on the depo for almost 12 years
so excited....

oh and i have 2 kids bother to a father who left me to bring them up myself so thought WTH may as well do it by myself from the start

x


----------



## lian_83

Thanks a lot Cheryl.. I'm so sorry that u didn't manage to get the donation this month.. :hug: Just 11 more days and you get a fresh start with a new cycle. :thumbup: Fxed, everything works out well with the "good-looking" donors. 3 hours isn't too bad. 

Luna, my hunch was also blue.. Nice 3D/4D pics, technology is amazing!! :thumbup:

Ticking.Clock - same reason for me why I'm single (separated), straight, and TTCing alone. Guys leave but children will stay (at least for 18+ years) :thumbup:

Tegan's Mama - Best wishes on the wedding.. Even if I'm TTCing alone, I love weddings and the dress and walking down the isle. :flower: 

AFM, I got a lot of donations these month, due to inconsistencies on my ovulation monitors (OPKs, temps, Microscope, CM).. I just hope temp rises tomorrow because I'm kinda getting tired of scheduling these last-minute donations.. Will update my journal later about this.. :coffee:


----------



## ticking.clock

its good to know others in the same boat as me and won't say.... "you're doing WHAT"!! lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tegans Mama said:


> Hi Mama of one! Good luck to you :D
> 
> We're just back from our holiday yesterday.. We ended up only staying for a few days. Weather was horrible!
> We're getting married in 6 days... :shock: SIX DAYS! :rofl:

oohh hope you have a fab day.


welcome to any newbies. not popped in lately got my hands full with 2 under 2. i cant believe josh is 6 weeks today. 

good luck to all of those coming up to testing.


----------



## faithbabies

:wave: welcome to the newbies! glad to have u here!

Luna...awesome pics! yay i called it right! team blue, congrats! :)


Lian, looking forward to hearing about your BFP this month :thumbup:

Cheryl..hugs :hugs: next month will fx'ed be lucky for you!

afm i normally would get my pos LH surge today but so far not positive..wondering if the Clomid may make me ovulate later ughh anyhoo shipping donor ships today and i get tomorrow so regardless i hope i ovulate sometime in the next two days....:wacko: we are passing around a cold, running fever yesterday and today so i'm sure that's another reason my body could be out of wack....i just one ONE smooth month of TTC! lol :haha:


----------



## faithbabies

that's supposed to say i WANT just one smooth cycle of TTC lol...not feeling great yet :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: MAMA!!! I hope that you accomplish all that you attempt in the next year, including that BFP!!! GL! Hoping to hear of your successful progress over the next few months!

TTC... those symptoms, including the sore bbs sound so familiar and soooo very promising!! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...* I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## dmfamily

Best of luck!!!!! Hope this is your month! Seems like you have planned this month


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome *MamaofOne* and *ticking clock*!!! :wave: The girls here are awesome! Good luck and :dust: 

*Luna*~ Congrats on your little boy, love his mohawk! :happydance: 

*TegansMama*~ How exciting!!! :flower: Sorry the weather was crappy while you were on your holiday, hope you guys enjoyed it anyway. 

*Ticking clock*~ Same reason I navigated my way here, it's not that dramatic to use a donor.. :p

*MM*~ Sounds like a good plan! Your bfp is on the way!!! :flower:

*AFM*~ Just waiting around to see what Saturday brings and hopefully I'll get a chance to test if AF doesn't show.


----------



## lian_83

Faith - thanks a lot.. I hope u also get you :bfp: soon.. You seem to be a very kind-hearte woman and will be a great mom! 

MM24 - hope this cycle is much easier to predict than the last one. Fxed for u and it's a good thing you have your donations lined up.

Pink - Fxed the witch stays away and a :bfp: to greet u on the weekend. 

Emma - as I said on your journal, I'll be tuning in to your HPT results. :dust: GL!


----------



## SpudsMama

Well it was BFN this morning at 10dpo with an internet cheapie. I'll be testing every morning with FMU until the witch arrives (if she does :winkwink:) to satisfy my POAS addiction :blush: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, fight that addition! :haha: I had to make sure last cycle, that there were no extra tests, we had just one! Made us wait longer. I used OPKs to settle my addition.

LIAN, I sure hope that we have them lined up good. We are trying super hard this month.

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Princessbec

Hi everyone just thought I'd drop in :winkwink: my partner and I are at the start of ttc our last baby. 
Waiting for AF to arrive so I can start charting this month :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

POAS addictions, gotta love it!! :rofl:

Welcome, Princessbec and good luck ttc! :wave:


----------



## c.30

Welcome ticking.clock and Princessbec :hi:

Pinkorblue, FX AF stays away!!

MrsMM GL for this cycle :dust:

Emma, watching very closely for the POAS updates :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: PRINCESS!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

I still get the urge to poas and feel like Im wasting pee if I dont :rofl:


----------



## dmfamily

lol...thats a true obsession...LOL


----------



## Pinkorblue11

LunaBean said:


> I still get the urge to poas and feel like Im wasting pee if I dont :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TwoMummies

My POAS obsession is terrible.

I have over 40 positive tests now and I am still testing every couple of days . No idea why I guess it makes it seem more real.

I keep saying I should clear out all the tests to make me stop, the amount of HPT.s I have I could be doing this for a long time !


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Yeah I am still POAS till my first appointment.

Congrats Luna on Team Blue!!!! Can't wait to see the first pics of Mr. Smiggle...


----------



## Mama_Of_One

I wanna POAS and Im not even TTC yet!!! LOL:haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oooh i see i ve missed out of a couple of bfps while i ve been busy

congrats ladies.


----------



## MrsMM24

I say this and it's crazy, but I use OPKs to satisfy my addiction during the TWW... :haha: Definitely use HPTs while preg just to keep a hold on reality. 

TOPAZ, how have you been? How is baby Josh??

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

josh is fine thanks, growing so big already, all the newborn stuff has been grown out of already and the 0-3 m wont be far behind. think i have super boobie juice. lol.

life is def crazy with 2 under 2 but they are worth it.


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> I say this and it's crazy, but I use OPKs to satisfy my addiction during the TWW... :haha: Definitely use HPTs while preg just to keep a hold on reality.
> 
> TOPAZ, how have you been? How is baby Josh??
> 
> Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OVd CD 20-21 last cycle.* I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I havent heard before*. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think its going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week cant get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


the leaflet that came with my OPK said to test around 2pm, and not to test with the first urine sample of the day, it also said not to drink for at least an hour before testing :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, I totally didn't ever know that, I just started testing twice as I found my OV was not early in the morning.... The clinic also said the same time every morning, interesting, well, guess I was doing good and didn't realize it...


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...just a quick update....i've been sick..fever/cold symptoms and havent been around for a couple of days...anyhoo got my LH surge this morning and the "package" was supposed to arrive yesterday as my shipping donor overnighted it on tuesday..well fedex messed up and it turned into a 2 day delivery and i got it a few hours ago...timing actually wouldve been better except the swimmers were no longer chilled :growlmad: i wasnt very happy...i mean i took Clomid this cycle and am really hoping for bfp...my donor said there's still a huge chance of survival and i shouldnt get down before we know....but man it's hard to stay positive when every cycle something happens!! lol ah well just gotta have faith it'll happen when it's meant to ;) 

overall the insem went well and i'm still holding my instead cup in :blush:


----------



## lian_83

Faith - I cannot imagine how heartbroken u must be seeing that those swimmers are no longer chilled. But maybe your donor has high-endurance sperm and that most of them have survived the long journey and will survive the 'journey' awaiting them. :spermy: Can u get another package quickly, just in case you Od much later after the LH surge. I think, it happened to me this cycle, I Od around 2.5 days after +OPK. 

MM - I've just stalked your chart again. Hope tomorrow will be another lowish temp meaning estrogen is surging and egg is about to be released. I think having a lot of donation even before the supposed O date will boost your chances as u are sure there are always some :spermy: waiting for the egg each day. It must be the principle of SMEP.

Topaz - after looking at pics of Callum and Josh, I think my desire to have a son has exponentiated. They are just so cute and I really, really wish I have 2 boys like yours. :baby: But, I wouldn't say no if I will get pregnant with a girl.

AFM, temp up for 2 consecutive days (dropped a bit today because of high stress last evening), but I think I'm 2DPO.


----------



## faithbabies

thanks Lian! yes i was upset but still hoping some made it..he does have great success in shipping and i've been reading about how sperm can live longer than people realize..it's amazing so all i can do is hope and pray one or two made it thru and will help me get a bfp!...thought about asking him to ship again tomorrow but it looked like my lh was probably positive about midnight last night so if i dont get another shipment till saturday it would be too much past lh surge to be worth my $...i will just anticipate another cycle if this one flunks ....man this sucks lol :wacko: baby dust in your 2ww :)


----------



## ticking.clock

wow so using shipped sperm can work??
i have a donor local who will donate to me, but will consider shipped too x


----------



## SpudsMama

Another BFN with an IC, but my temp has shot back up again after the drop tomorrow... it's never done that at this late stage, now at 12dpo! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

lian_hawaii said:


> Faith - I cannot imagine how heartbroken u must be seeing that those swimmers are no longer chilled. But maybe your donor has high-endurance sperm and that most of them have survived the long journey and will survive the 'journey' awaiting them. :spermy: Can u get another package quickly, just in case you Od much later after the LH surge. I think, it happened to me this cycle, I Od around 2.5 days after +OPK.
> 
> MM - I've just stalked your chart again. Hope tomorrow will be another lowish temp meaning estrogen is surging and egg is about to be released. I think having a lot of donation even before the supposed O date will boost your chances as u are sure there are always some :spermy: waiting for the egg each day. It must be the principle of SMEP.
> 
> Topaz - after looking at pics of Callum and Josh, I think my desire to have a son has exponentiated. They are just so cute and I really, really wish I have 2 boys like yours. :baby: But, I wouldn't say no if I will get pregnant with a girl.
> 
> AFM, temp up for 2 consecutive days (dropped a bit today because of high stress last evening), but I think I'm 2DPO.

thanks for those lovely comments. im so blessed to have 2 gorgeous boys. i ve always wanted a girl but i love my boys with all my heart. they are such charicters.


----------



## MrsMM24

FAITH, :hugs: I hope the donor is right, it only takes ONE!!! GL FXD! :dust:

LIAN, it did! It's staying pretty low, so we changed the donation days in cas. I think OV is near. We are definitely sticking close to the SMEP.... FXD that your temps remain high and bfp is near!

TICKING, yeah! Alot of us have/are using shipping and there have been plenty of bfps with this method. Look into it.

TTC, no :af: = good sign. Your temp rise is still good, I've seen some charts in FF gallery that look similar to your. FXD :dust:

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust: The flooding in this area and all the rain is just annoying now... I mean, in less than 2 weeks, we have had an earthquake, hurricane, and now flooing/tropical storm :wacko: I hope everyone has a good weekend, hoping to hear some great news from all as we gear up for the next week! FXD!


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Just a question from a newbie lol. Seeing as though I'm starting to get my self ready for checking cm temps and so forth what day would I start charting my temp? I know that Im gearing up to O now as I can feel it ( owies lol) but I never understood when you start taking your temp.

I know its too late to do it now but I thought for next cycle I could start or should I just start tomorrow?

Seee this is why I needed this thread lol. When I got pg with DD I fell pg after being with her dad a month :blush: so I wasnt really paying any attention to anything. I didnt know so much went into it lol.

Thanks ladies hope to see some BFP's around soon! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Mama of One - It's best to start charting on CD1, so I'd just wait for AF to show and begin then :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Mama of One - It's best to start charting on CD1, so I'd just wait for AF to show and begin then :thumbup: xx

Thanks TTC :winkwink:


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Mama of One - It's best to start charting on CD1, so I'd just wait for AF to show and begin then :thumbup: xx

i started on day 3, but this month it's just to check that i'm ovulating as its my first proper cycle since stopping the depo x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Looks like AF decided not to take a vacation, so I'm back to square one. Got preseed, mucinex, EPO and digital opks all ready to go. My donor and I are going to hunt this egg down once and for all! :rofl:

Good luck to everyone still waiting to O and in the tww!!! :dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Mama of One I would start on CD5. Then you give yourself time to get over AF's arrival but time to get a good pattern going.

Our donor is meant to be coming over on the 13th, 14th and 15th.. and maybe 16th.. Or maybe just two of those days. I'm meant to O on the 16th, which days do you ladies think would be best?


----------



## ticking.clock

Tegans Mama said:


> Mama of One I would start on CD5. Then you give yourself time to get over AF's arrival but time to get a good pattern going.
> 
> Our donor is meant to be coming over on the 13th, 14th and 15th.. and maybe 16th.. Or maybe just two of those days. I'm meant to O on the 16th, which days do you ladies think would be best?

i would say definatly the 14th and 16th if your due to ovulate on the 16th

personally i'd do all of them :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't want to overkill! :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

both my boys were concieved with donations on the equivalent of 14th, 15th and 16th


----------



## Tegans Mama

With Tegan we did equivalent of 14th, 15th and 16th too!


----------



## ellie27

Mama_Of_One said:


> Just a question from a newbie lol. Seeing as though I'm starting to get my self ready for checking cm temps and so forth what day would I start charting my temp? I know that Im gearing up to O now as I can feel it ( owies lol) but I never understood when you start taking your temp.
> 
> I know its too late to do it now but I thought for next cycle I could start or should I just start tomorrow?
> 
> Seee this is why I needed this thread lol. When I got pg with DD I fell pg after being with her dad a month :blush: so I wasnt really paying any attention to anything. I didnt know so much went into it lol.
> 
> Thanks ladies hope to see some BFP's around soon! :dust:

The sooner you start temping the better!!

You maybe about to ovulate in the next 5 days so start now.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Dont know if this is something to be excited about or not but I found my cervix or should I say I cant feel it anymore LMAO. I have been checking my cm but just recently really been checking if ya KWIM?

So the other day I could feel this lump thing and wondered if that was it? :shrug: Then 2 days ago it was starting to get further away then last night I couldnt feel it at all and I had stringy EWCM so Im assuming that it was my cervix and that I am indeed O'ing. EXCITING but I feel what a waste of an egg!

I'm not gonna start doing OPK until next year to confirm it but I figured I would do what I can for free and by July next year I should "know" my body.

Anyway sorry for the TMI but I know that TMI is not really a word around here lol. Im just happy that I noticed a change in my body! 

Oh and I think Im gonna start temping on CD 4 as thats when I usually finish AF. :D so should only be about 2 weeks until I start charting. Ive signed up to FF and have got the app on my phone so Im all ready lol.

Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Odd question for you lovely lesbian ladies out there. When you have been pregnant has your partner experienced any of same symptoms that you were ie; cramping and bloating and such. My partner seems to be experiencing a lot of the same pains as I am and I'm not sure if it's our hormones a tangling or what it is?

Thanks


----------



## LunaBean

Yup its common! My ex's AF wud be late too lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah that is common! My OH was a state when I was pregnant, and she didn't have a single period for the whole nine months! :lol:


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Yes! My sister is 29 weeks pregnant atm but when she was first pg it was I who got the sickness and the peeing, the baby brain and cravings lol. I said enough was enough when my legs started cramping too! Her hubby has also put on baby weight lol 

Its funny how our bodies work.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's really interesting... I wonder if my Nan will be affected seeing as she's living with me for a while? :rofl: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:haha:


----------



## JazznTee

TwinsFanMTB said:


> Odd question for you lovely lesbian ladies out there. When you have been pregnant has your partner experienced any of same symptoms that you were ie; cramping and bloating and such. My partner seems to be experiencing a lot of the same pains as I am and I'm not sure if it's our hormones a tangling or what it is?
> 
> Thanks

I have to laugh at this only because my wife has been puking and cramping and all kind of my symptoms. and nausea i read her your post she said "tell me about it she so sick of being sick...im like yes share my pain for our child...lmao


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Yeah my OH is not enjoying the all the pains she is going through. I believe there was a comment in there about "Am I going to be like this for 9 months?" Ummm yeah do you even know what I'm about to go through. Oh silly Jen.....
I will let her know it is common though it may easy her fears!

TTC Sept- If you Nan goes through anything it might make me giggle too!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hey it's a good thing to go through together.. Congrats mommies!!



TwinsFanMTB said:


> Yeah my OH is not enjoying the all the pains she is going through. I believe there was a comment in there about "Am I going to be like this for 9 months?" Ummm yeah do you even know what I'm about to go through. Oh silly Jen.....
> I will let her know it is common though it may easy her fears!
> 
> TTC Sept- If you Nan goes through anything it might make me giggle too!


----------



## SpudsMama

CD1 today... back to the drawing board :wacko: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> CD1 today... back to the drawing board :wacko: xx

awwww sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG! yes! read my first few pages in my journal, my wife was completely "preggars"! LOL :haha:

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## dmfamily

Best of luck this month!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> CD1 today... back to the drawing board :wacko: xx

:hugs: I know the feeling.. Let this new cycle be the one to bring us our BFPs! :flower:

*MM* :thumbup:


----------



## babymakestwo

Quick question ladies...

Have any of you had a donor come to your place to do the deed? I hadn't even considered it until I realised how full the week I should ovulate is looking. Especially with me working at night, hotels are pretty much out of the question unless I can beg someone to cover me and that's not guaranteed.

I haven't brought it up with the donor yet, I have met him and he seems really nice, and a normal guy. My thinking was I could go sit in my car once he arrives and then wait for him to leave before I go back in and inseminate. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## dmfamily

We did it at the house a couple of times...once he used the bathroom while we just stayed in our room...and then he passed off the donation cup to us...and the other time..he used our spare room...as long as your comfortable and open it should work...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I agree with DMfamily, as long as your comfortable with it. That's the arrangement I have with my donor, I wish I had a spare room for him but I only have my bathroom. He does his deed while I wait in the living room, dh is usually in the bedroom keeping the kids entertained. Have a talk with him and see what he says. Good luck and I hope things work out for you! :)


----------



## mommy2be7772

We are blowing, praying, sprinkling, spraying and anything else we possibly can send your way for the BFP:dust:.


MrsMM24 said:


> OMG! yes! read my first few pages in my journal, my wife was completely "preggars"! LOL :haha:
> 
> *AFM* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didnt really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I dont see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## lian_83

Hi, I'm at 6DPO today.. Anyone else in the 2ww?? :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

babymakestwo - With my previous donors, they all came to the house to do the deed. I let them use the bedroom whilst I waited downstairs. It's only now I'm not living alone that I've decided to switch to a local hotel to meet TC. He usually stays there overnight too so I can have two donations. This cycle I've got to email him when I get a positive OPK, he'll travel up and donate on O-1 and then again the next morning on ovulation day :thumbup: xx


----------



## mechanica

My donor also came to my house. He would donate in the living room while i waited in the bedroom, then he'd leave so i could inseminate! I could have used hotels, but wanted to keep costs down and felt more relaxed at home. I always told people he was coming round (i needed a babysitter, so my daughter would go to my mum's!).


----------



## ticking.clock

has anyone considered natural insemination??


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I'm asexual and to be honest AI is weird enough for me, never mind NI! :haha: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> No, I'm asexual and to be honest AI is weird enough for me, never mind NI! :haha: xx

i'm straight/ single and getting desperate :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

To me, the AI/NI debate comes down to an individual choice. It's been proven that NI is no more successful than AI according to some posts on this thread in the past so for me it was an easy decision to make :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

i have found a great donor locally, we get on really well and he does NI only and can be available any night i need
the only other donor is AI but is quite a distance away

:wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

As long as he can provide up to date STI/STD checks and you're comfortable with both him and the NI method then it's completely your decision :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

:thumbup: yep he can x


----------



## lian_83

ticking.clock -- i wouldn't say that NI never crossed my mind. besides during O-time, I also feel the 'heat.' But then I have just gotten out of a relationship and sex is just too complicated, but then it's just me..

but I don't know why a donor will only do NI and will not even consider AI.


----------



## faithbabies

ticking clock...i agree, as long as he can provide up to date std results and it wont compromise your beliefs/values then i believe that's up to you...it has crossed my mind once or twice when i felt hopeless, but my hubby would freak haha ;) good luck with whatever u decide!!! :)


lian..today is 5dpo for me:) baby dust to us both! :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

As a lesbian, Id never consider NI. Personally I dont see why they cant do AI instead and think that if they 'only' offer NI, they're only after 1 thing and the baby is a by-product. I want my donor to want to help me have a family, not want unprotected sex on tap with someone desperate for a baby. But each to their own


----------



## ticking.clock

he will do NI/PI and i personally prefer NI, to me it just has more chance of working.
i could just go behind a guys back and have a ONS but it is a mutual agreement.
he isnt doing it for just the act of sex, had to explain really but we have been in contact for the last 4 months and to me it feels right


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm with Liz, as a lesbian (a married one at that :winkwink: ) I'd never have sex with a guy - whether for a baby or for any other reason. I wouldn't want my wife to see our baby as a product of me having sex with some bloke. 

If you're straight/bi and not in a relationship I don't see anything wrong with it though! Like ticking.clock says - most babies born to single ladies/lesbian couples way back when WERE conceived through a deceptive one night stand at the right time of the month.


----------



## ticking.clock

Tegans Mama said:


> I'm with Liz, as a lesbian (a married one at that :winkwink: ) I'd never have sex with a guy - whether for a baby or for any other reason. I wouldn't want my wife to see our baby as a product of me having sex with some bloke.
> 
> If you're straight/bi and not in a relationship I don't see anything wrong with it though! Like ticking.clock says - most babies born to single ladies/lesbian couples way back when WERE conceived through a deceptive one night stand at the right time of the month.

I'm straight and single, and as my username suggests i can feel my clock ticking :haha: and as much as i'd like to have a baby as part of relationship i have brough my 2 children up alone and know i can do it again.

as far as i see it, we are 2 consenting adults doing what comes naturally (excuse the pun lol )


----------



## mechanica

I did, ticking and it really complicated matters. You can pm me if you like. I didn't fall pregnant that cycle, but fell 4ish months later, using AI with another donor.


----------



## topazicatzbet

my only concern would be (and you prob know the answer anyway so not really an issue) is he donating to any one else, they prob wont have had sti testing, has he asked you to have tests??

im a single straight mummy, and ni is not something i would concider but if you feel comfortable with it then i guess you might as well enjoy yourself, but dont base your decician on the fact you think it will improve your chances of success. it wont. ai and ni have exactly the same odds.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN and FAITH, are you on my TWW thread? Ther are quite a few ladies there that are 5, 6, 7 + DPO!!! https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

TICKING, I think that it is a very personal decision. I will have to agree with TEGANS (Happy Wed day again yesterday :haha: ) I am a very married Lesbian so I would never have a NI insem situation. However, I don't see why a bisexual, single, unmarried, woman wouldn't do so. I am sure there are major complications but that is with any major decision. I do want to make notice of your comment that it is more successful, that is a proven myth. It is not any more successful that AI, with the best timed methods, both have the same success rate, if not a fraction of a fraction of a difference. If you are comfortable with NI, then move forward happily. I think this group, lesbian, bisexual or straight, is simply about the "donations" however you choose *to get it *is not an issue. GL FXD!! that you get that sticky bean before your clock runs out. :dust:

*AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Hiya,

i didnt say it would definatly increase my chances of falling pregnant, but to me it seems that way
and that isnt because my donor has talked me into it, it just feels more natural 

having a baby the insemination way isnt for everyone, that why i havent really told many people of my plans

and... my donor has never put pressure on me at all, i made the decision to go NI before i started looking for a donor, its not a popular choice i admit but i guess we do what feels right to us x


----------



## Tegans Mama

ticking.clock, it is ultimately your decision but I can imagine it WOULD complicate matters if you didn't want the donor to be involved in the childs life. 

I know in my situation (even if I was completely cool with it and my OH was too), a baby whose conceived by NI is never the non-bio mum's baby. Now we're married, any babies I conceive via AI will automatically have both of our names on the BC. If they're not conceived by AI, they are their biological fathers children (or the donors). 

No one should judge you for doing this, it's completely your choice and as long as both parties are aware of the risk, go for it! It's a good deal really, a baby AND getting your rocks off? Can't go wrong :rofl: Just hope he's decent in the sack or it'll be a disappointment! :lol:


----------



## ticking.clock

Tegans Mama said:


> ticking.clock, it is ultimately your decision but I can imagine it WOULD complicate matters if you didn't want the donor to be involved in the childs life.
> 
> I know in my situation (even if I was completely cool with it and my OH was too), a baby whose conceived by NI is never the non-bio mum's baby. Now we're married, any babies I conceive via AI will automatically have both of our names on the BC. If they're not conceived by AI, they are their biological fathers children (or the donors).
> 
> No one should judge you for doing this, it's completely your choice and as long as both parties are aware of the risk, go for it! It's a good deal really, a baby AND getting your rocks off? Can't go wrong :rofl: Just hope he's decent in the sack or it'll be a disappointment! :lol:


we have an agreement whereby he does not have contact apart from sex and date of birth of the child, and likewise i cant calim child support, and as for being good in the sack i dont care as long as his stuff works :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:rofl: Good attitude to have I guess!

Well I wish you all the luck in the world either way :) 

I'm CD14 today.. feeling a bit crampy! We've decided this month to go for one well timed insem and we're to email our donor as soon as we get a positive OPK. They're definitely getting darker (I've only used them once before but I knew this month my body might be wacky because of how stressful this month has been) but not quite there yet. Fingers crossed!

How's everyone doing anyway?


----------



## MrsMM24

ticking.clock said:


> we have an agreement whereby he does not have contact apart from sex and date of birth of the child, and likewise i cant calim child support, and as for being good in the sack i dont care as long as his stuff works :happydance:

:haha: Exactly!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ticking.clock said:


> we have an agreement whereby he does not have contact apart from sex and date of birth of the child, and likewise i cant calim child support, and as for being good in the sack i dont care as long as his stuff works :happydance:

:rofl: good luck ticking clock and lots of :bfp: :dust:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Ticking - 
Just want to throw this out there as my mom is a family lawyer and she talks to me a lot about how we will handle our donor. Depending on where you live even a contract between the 2 of you isn't necessarily a legally binding document. Here in MN they take the childs best interest at heart so if he decides he wants to be the dad he can petition the court and they may grant him visitation. Just an FYI. I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## lian_83

Thanks MM24, I just joined that thread.. It really sounds very exciting!! It feels so relieving that I'm in the same boat as dozens if not hundreds of women around the world. :yipee:

Faith, Fxed we both get our :bfp: Do u have any symptoms already? 
_____

Ladies, I have a question on temp adjustment. My usual wake-up time is 10AM (pretty late cause I'm a night owl :sleep:), but today I woke up around 7:30AM and my temp is 36.6. I slept once again but woke up at 9:00AM and temp is 36.4. I used FF's temp correction, and it spits out 36.2 if I use both temperatures. But if I only use the 1st one, I get 36.8. Which one should I use then? 

At 7DPO, I think I would like to see a temp dip indicating implantation. But since I didn't see any spotting today then I'd rather have a highish temp. :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

I've always been told to go on your first waking temp and have it adjusted if it's earlier/later than normal :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies... You are welcome. The thread has just caught on from Aug! We had 20% success in aug and although I am in a Sept waiting pattern, the ladies wanted me to continue with Oct. There are sooo many women in the same boat, it is just awesome to share and to share with all different types of PMA! I hope Sept Thread is your bfp thread!!! GL FXD!

As for the temp, use the 7:30am as TTC said, the first is best. Not to mention, charting your temp, you should have 3 hours uninterrupted sleep to have valid temp and since it was 9a it wasn't 3 hrs for the 2nd. Use 730a with adjustment. GL FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

Lian...thank you! fingers crossed for you! no i'm not having any symptoms..i never let that bother me though, as the one time i was prego i had no symptoms in the 2ww except AF type cramping the entire time and the doc said that was prob the progesterone supp i was using....baby dust to us both!! :flower:

mrsMM...fxd for you too girl!! hoping that eggy is on it's way to meet your swimmers and give u that sticky bfp!! :)


----------



## ticking.clock

need advice guys

this cycle is my first proper cycle since stopping the depo and i had said i would wait until next month before starting donation 


BUT

im due to ovulate any day now (getting lots of symptoms) and now im thinking "why not just try this month, got nothing to loose"

what would you do?


----------



## SpudsMama

I would say that if everything has been thought through properly and the donor is free to donate then go for it :thumbup: xx


----------



## lian_83

Thanks Faith.. I also saw u on the 2ww thread of MM24 for Sept testers. U are testing 1 day earlier than me. I'm trying my best to avoid testing until Sept 21, my mom's bday. :yipee:

MM24, I saw your chart. Congratz on the +OPK and your temp drop and EWCM. All signs are consistent and you're getting heaps of donations. I think this would be your month. :dust:

Ticking, if u are ready and u have settled everything w/ donor and both of u are now comfortable w/ the setup, then there is no point on letting a good egg go to waste. Just imagine that u have one genetically perfect egg to be released in there and how lonely will it be if there are no :spermy: to meet her. Just do it! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, I am going to have to agree with TTC and LIAN, I mean, everything seems set and ready. GO FOR IT! (I would it if were me) It couldn't hurt to try earlier!! June babies are gorgeous (my mom is one!)

LIAN, Thanks for looking at that chart. I am starting to get excited. I would love to be bump buddies with you and FAITH!!! FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm excited for you, MM!!! :thumbup: 

ticking clock~ I'm with the others, go for it! :)


----------



## MomTTC

Hi Ladies! So glad to find this thread as we will be going this route as well. I'm just now reading through the last couple months. So many inspiring stories! We haven't picked a donor yet, so I guess that is the first order of business. Getting some good ideas on that front. Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## MrsMM24

You are welcome. :wave: welcome to the thread, I hope we are able to continue to not only give you good information, but hope to that bfp!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

omg doing first donation tomorrow!
and another on sunday 

will that be ok as due to ovulate on Monday

im so excited, and i know you all know how im feeling.
not confident it will work but i have to try!

x


----------



## MrsMM24

I think that you have those donations set up just right. Just in case OV comes earlier than you expect or even later. Having the swimmers in place is a better chance! GL FXD! Relax, you are in it now!! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

how long does sperm survive?

my CM is changing too, that started today


----------



## MrsMM24

ticking.clock said:


> how long does sperm survive?
> 
> my CM is changing too, that started today

It is claimed to survive 2-5 days (the most in the least hostile CM) If you are getting some good CM today, things are continuing to sound good for you.:thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

well he couldn't make it today but doing donation on sunday and Tuesday im due to ovulate on Monday so hoping day before and after will catch it


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck girls! Cant believe Im halfway tomoro, never thought Id be here!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MomTTC*~ :wave: 

*ticking clock*~ Good luck with the donations!!! :dust:

*AFM*~ POAS time tomorrow, woohooo!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY! LUNA, the halfway point, WOW!!! :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck for your donations ticking :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

Ticking, good luck with donations :dust:

Pinkorblue, really hope we get some BFP's this month and you're one of 'em :hugs:

MomTTC :hi: welcome to the thread :flower:

:dust: and :hugs: to those in the 2ww who I think are Lian and Faith

AFM, CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance: lol, never been so happy to see AF, lets hope its the last one I have to see for 9 months :) haven't met donor yet but hoping to this week; like what I see so far though. Will start POAS for O on 26th, same day I go back to uni :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Aww, thank you, Cheryl and I hope you get yours very soon! Good luck meeting your donor, sounds like a good one so far! :hugs:


----------



## MomTTC

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I think I'm going to start looking at the donor sites. I'm very excited about getting started!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello Ladies, 
We have offficially began our TWW! Yay!! We inseminated Saturday and Today, Got positive OPK on Friday and Saturday. What do you guys think about the timimg? Was it too late or just about right? Good Luck to everyone. May we all have little twinkle toes in 2012!!! :happydance:


----------



## c.30

Sounds good to me Mommy2be :thumbup:

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MomTTC~ Good luck searching for your donor! :) 

Mommy2be~ Sounds great! :thumbup: Lots of :bfp: dust to you and I hope your tww flies by!


----------



## ticking.clock

eeeeeek
donor is on his way i feel sick with nerves but excited too as im due to ovulate tomorrow 

fingers crossed
x


----------



## mechanica

How did it go, ticking?


----------



## ticking.clock

it went really well 

fingers crossed


----------



## gemini87

heya ladies glad ttc seems to be going smoothly 4 most of u all.

i need a lil advice and i bit of a rant from u wonderful ladies.
i have my first fs appt a week 2moro + my paperwork has just arrived + my donor hs decided to b an arse. we have mentioned to him the possibility of him being needed to do an sa at the hospitial as part of my testing which he was fine with and felt it would b of benefit as he could have a copy of the results so he could show them to future receipients. wel wen this paperwork came through and asked for the usual info + mentioned an sa i brought it up with my donor so i could fill it in for wen i go to my appt. he has now decided he isnt willing to be mentioned on my paperwork or have a sa or answer the rountine qu they ask about allergies or medical history. although i understand it may b a lil daunting i am now freaking out as i dont know what to do? do i just leave it blank and hope the nhs wil stil treat me or do i try and get in touch with a new donor who would be willing to help me + my wife through this process?
ne advice would be gr8
xx


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Ticking--

Glad to hear it went well fingers crossed here for you too!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

thanks

been charting my BBT and it has dropped from 36.6 to 36.2 due to ovulate today so what does the drop mean?

x


----------



## SpudsMama

Ticking - It's normal to get a drop in temp on the day you ovulate, followed by a rise the next day :thumbup: 

Gemini - I'm sorry your donor is messing you around. I would contact the NHS and just ask what would happen if the donor didn't want to be involved in the FS process. If it would cause a problem, I would either give him a kick up the backside and let him know how important it is, and if he still doesn't co-operate then I'd have to make the decision whether I want to start the search for another donor or not. But that's just me... other girls on here might handle it in a completely different way. Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

so when should i see a positive opk?


----------



## LunaBean

Gemini, I was seeing a fs too and they didnt need my donors details, they wud have been helpful but they were still willing to test me since I was doing AI at home. I was being tested for recurrent miscarriage tho, but the principle is the same! U might find it hard to find a donor willing to disclose information and do an SA to the nhs


----------



## MomTTC

Gemini I don't understand all the issue with the NHS, but is there someway to do a self pay SA? Then you could probably keep it anonymous, which is what I guess is the donor issue. I don't know if your fs would accept that. We self payed and the cost of an SA was very reasonable. I think it was $100 (whats that like 50 pounds?).


----------



## MomTTC

ticking.clock said:


> so when should i see a positive opk?

I think that is supposed to be around 12-48 hours _before_ ovulation. So wouldn't that be either yesterday or Saturday (if you are ovulating today)?


----------



## ticking.clock

FF predicted ovulation for today ticker says tomorrow


----------



## MrsMM24

CHERYL, so glad things are looking up for you! FXD GL :dust: for the next cycle.

GL FXD :dust: MOMMY2B, are you on the testing threads with me yet? https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

GEMINI, I am so sorry that the donor is being reluctant. I hope the issues clear out really soon FXD!

TICKING, I think that if you OV'd yesterday, you are good with the timing.... GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mechanica

ticking.clock said:


> FF predicted ovulation for today ticker says tomorrow

Tickers aren't really very accurate. Have you been testing with OPKs and not got a positive? I don't ovulate until late in my cycle (maybe CD18ish) so the ticker thing never worked for me. I would only go by positive OPKs.


----------



## ticking.clock

im using cheap opk but bought a clearblue today
im also charting my BBT and had a dip today so waiting to see what i get tomorrow 
donor is available tomorrow if needed


----------



## TwoMummies

Just catching up on how everyone is getting on over here :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you all!!!


----------



## gemini87

thanks ladies + i am sorry 4 my rant. i think we r planning to just fill in my info as after re looking at the paperwork it specifies male partner + i dont have one if those if being techinical + wil cross all other bridges wen i get to them. + have a chat to do the donor as doing a sa for us is no different for him paying for one privately except its not costing him anything + if he stil refuses wil have to go back to the drawing board.
xx


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls, I'm on a new cycle. AF got me! I was a mess yesterday feeling like bloody cr*p, but now I'm much better and I'm optimistic that October will be my month! :yipee: 

MM24 - Chart is looking good. FF calls this the 'slow-rise' and it's a good sign of a healthy O.

Ticking - nice timing, :dust: to u. Will u be doing another 'donation' just to cover the bases?

Mechanica - Wow! you are nearing your due date! I think u are the 1st twins success story in this thread. Congratulations!

Gemini - I agree with what Emma said. I'm not really familiar with the NHS system, but I hope u get things sorted out with that donor or find an alternative one if he's giving u a hard time.

Cheryl - GL for us on this new cycle!


----------



## mommy2be7772

MrsMM24-Yes we are on the TWW!!:dance: 

Thanks ladies!! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah doing another one today x


----------



## punkmama24

Saw this on my way to third trimester board where I hang out now. I did at home self insemination. Got my bfp on my third cycle! So yes u can have success at home :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome in PUNK :wave: CONGRATS on the 3rd trim!

MECHANICA, wow! Almost time... TWINS here they come!!! I cannot wait to hear and see them.

TICKING, GL! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

second donation done today
fingers crossed for us all

x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:thumbup: punkmama

*Ticking*~ Woohooo for another donation, fx for you!! 

*AFM*~ First donation down, 2 more to go! :)


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls just to let u know of first donation on 28th of july i got my bfp today after was due af o n11th august and cudnt face testing im 10 weeks friday
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0267.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MomTTC

Wow almost two months without testing! Mummylou23 you've got a lot of willpower. Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, almost two months is a long time for waiting to test, huge congrats and thanks for sharing with us Mummylou! :)

I'm so happy, finally saw my first smilely face on a digi opk!!! Thanks to all the girls here who recommended CB digi opks, especially TTC!! :flower:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Ticking-Woohoo!!! Now lets TTW:thumbup:

Mummylou23-Congrats!!


----------



## Mummylou23

i got my smiley on cb and did insems about an hr after and then again the next day


----------



## ticking.clock

Mummylou23 said:


> i got my smiley on cb and did insems about an hr after and then again the next day

i think my donor is great, we just clicked right away and i feel so relaxed with him.
we chat online, he gives me advice (recommended a clear blue ovulation kit) and we were chatting about random stuff when i mentioned i wanted Avatar in 3D, when he came yesterday he had a copy for me :thumbup:

it feels like i've known him a long time, and feel relaxed around him, so i am hoping the lack of stress will help my chances of concieving :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good for you ticking... good luck this cycle!

Congratulations Mummylou... you've got a _lot_ of willpower! I've got 4 FRER's, 1 CB Digi and 2 FR One Steps under my bed, all waiting to be wasted :haha:

Can't wait to hear about that BFP pinkorblue! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Hi all just popping in to wish you all loads of dust and also congrats

AFM: I'm 4 days of AF and already getting cramps ehhh I actually think imay have O'd later as I had very stringy EWCM from 3 days then really slippery clear stretchy cm for 3 days. I think I may have O'd 3 days later so if AF is 3 days late I can kinda guess what my body is doing and come July I'll be able to not track that much and hopefully not stress and get that BFP ok I
Off before I write a novel.

GOOD LUCK ALL!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:happydance: CONGRATS MUMMYLOU, you definitely have the most will power of any woman I know! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

YAY! for OV PINKORBLUE... time to get the donations started and join us in the TWW!

TICKING, so glad you're getting along with the donor so good. Join us in the TWW!! https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats mummylou, another local gal see.

good luck to all those in the tww.

ticking clock - your donor sounds a lot like mine, we get on so well, all my friends joke that they can see us getting together (they have met him) and 2 psychics have said this(not gonna happen though cos he is married.)


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> ticking clock - your donor sounds a lot like mine, we get on so well, all my friends joke that they can see us getting together (they have met him) and 2 psychics have said this(not gonna happen though cos he is married.)

:wacko::wacko:

I don't want that :haha:

but i can see why people woud think that, we really did click, and it doesnt seem wrong at all, :happydance:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...sorry i've been MIA..had some computer trouble and it kept me away..anyhoo i'm 13dpo and af was due today or tomorrow and looks like she is playing peekaboo again...i am lightly spotting and cramping mildly so i'm sure she will arrive later tonite or tomorrow sometime :( so i'm with Lian, fingers crossed for october cycle and making our fall babies :) :) 


will be back later to update but thinking of u all...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*ticking*~ So glad you found a donor you really clicked with! Lots of baby dust to you and hope this cycle is it!! 

*faithbabies*~ Welcome back! :) Sorry you feel AF coming and she is being a tease.. :hugs: 

*TTC*~ Thank you! Same goes for you! :flower:

*MM*~ Thanks! Donations are done and O pains have faded away today, so I'm very happy with the timing. Day before +, day of +, and day after, let's hope that works. FX :dust: Great temp rise, M! I really hope this is it for you! :D 

Hi and babydust to everyone else!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

I am back, I have been MIA for a couple months now. THe guy I was going to TTC with I changed my mind about after TTC for 2 months....just didn't have a good feeling about him anymore? idk how to explain it ? just didnt feel right ? :shrug: But, I am keeping my options open and actually started talking to someone new from the prideangel.com site, so we will see what happens with him ! :thumbup:


----------



## MomTTC

Is there any reason to search for donors on the pay sites as opposed to the free ones?


----------



## EpdTTC

Ticking-So glad to hear that you and your donor are clicking! If you don't mind me asking, did you decide on AI or NI? And if NI, how has that been? If you feel comfortable maybe you could share as I know that most if not all of the gals on here have used AI and it would be good/interesting to hear a positive NI experience as I know people tend to have very mixed feelings about this. If you don't feel comfortable sharing, I totally understand :)


----------



## lian_83

MM24 - Wow! Your chart really looks pregnant! :thumbup: I think you'll be getting that end of the month :bfp:

Faith - Stay away :af: This cycle ain't over yet. 

Pink - Great timing. :dust: to u and for your end of the month :bfp: 

Ticking - I agree with EPD, if u don't mind, maybe u can share your positive experience w/ NI. I'm also quite close to my donor as he is a friend and NI would be weird for us. But I've been talking with another donor and waiting for his STD checks.


----------



## ticking.clock

Hiya,

more than happy to :thumbup:

I met my donor back in May when i was still on the depo injection, and we have been in regular contact since, as i wanted to make an informed decision and NOT a decision made when i was sooooo focused on getting the BFP :haha:

Depo was due in June, but didnt have it, and thought I had a long wait but had period beginning of sept.

Last sunday we did our first donation, and my word i felt ill, soooo nervous and so was he, but afterwards it didn't feel "seedy" or wrong at all
He is very professional, no kissing, touching (well you know what i mean lol ) he gets himself geared up, we do the deed and its finished. minimum ammount of time possible as it is NOT making love its just purly the act of making a baby.

Tuesday, he comes back, not nervous at all, and pretty similar to sunday, whole thing takes a max of 10 mins.

we chat afterwards, its really is all very relaxed :happydance:

i'm not saying ALL donors offering NI are in it for the right reasons and i have spoken to some right odd balls but if you do the ground work you can find a good donor :thumbup:


----------



## MomTTC

ticking.clock thank you for the useful information as I'm considering this as well.


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back dodgegirl! :hugs:

Ticking - That method sounds very similar to PI - the donor gets the ball rolling on his own, but then NI is used toward the very end for the actual insemination. It's definitely good for NI/PI experiences to be put down on this thread though, seeing as not all women want AI, so thank you! :thumbup:

MomTTC - I'd say that you could possibly find more serious donors on the pay sites, but I've always seemed to come across the same men on both pay sites _and_ free forums. A lot of them tend to join a few places in order to meet more potential recipients. 

AFM, I should be getting my donations next week if all goes well! I'll crack open the OPK's on Saturday and let the donor know when I get a smiley face. Hopefully I'll get to inseminate on O-1 and the day of O itself, if all goes to plan... xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Welcome back dodgegirl! :hugs:
> 
> Ticking - That method sounds very similar to PI - the donor gets the ball rolling on his own, but then NI is used toward the very end for the actual insemination. It's definitely good for NI/PI experiences to be put down on this thread though, seeing as not all women want AI, so thank you! :thumbup:
> 
> *MomTTC - I'd say that you could possibly find more serious donors on the pay sites, but I've always seemed to come across the same men on both pay sites and free forums. A lot of them tend to join a few places in order to meet more potential recipients.*
> 
> AFM, I should be getting my donations next week if all goes well! I'll crack open the OPK's on Saturday and let the donor know when I get a smiley face. Hopefully I'll get to inseminate on O-1 and the day of O itself, if all goes to plan... xx

I am a member on a few sites and the same people are there regrdless of if they are free or paying
just take your time and meet a few and you will find the right one for you 

NI isnt much more than PI, only with PI they sort themselves to the point of O then inseminate but with NI it lasts a bit longer as they only get themselves hard :haha:
but it is NOT like having sex with a partner, there is no foreplay, no hand jobs etc :winkwink:


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Ticking- sounds like things went well for you. Have you thought about/ discussed if things do go weird or you don't "feel" like doing NI or is it a strictly NI agreement?

AFM- I joined a donor site today!! Im about 3-4 months ahead of myself lol I wanted to start looking in January :shock: I wonder if I'll even make it to July??

I havent told anyone of my plans yet and tbh I don't know if I will until I get a BFP but I have a friend who's a lesbian announce her pregnancy ( i didnt even know they were trying) and it got me thinking of asking her what path they went down to get there so I guess if I do someone will know. I dunno.. All I know is I'm one step closer now lol.

Baby dust!


----------



## ticking.clock

Mama_Of_One said:


> Ticking- sounds like things went well for you. Have you thought about/ discussed if things do go weird or you don't "feel" like doing NI or is it a strictly NI agreement?

I requested an NI agreement :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, your information is bound to be helpful to a few ladies here, great for sharing! How are you feeling today, you're in the TWW?!? GL :dust:

FAITH, I hope :af: has done good for once and stayed away. FXD! :dust:

LIAN, how are you today? We are testing together right? FXD! :dust:

TTC SEPT, hope this is it!! FXD! GL, etc for a OV and bfp soon!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, your information is bound to be helpful to a few ladies here, great for sharing! How are you feeling today, you're in the TWW?!? GL :dust:

FAITH, I hope :af: has done good for once and stayed away. FXD! :dust:

LIAN, how are you today? We are testing together right? FXD! :dust:

TTC SEPT, hope this is it!! FXD! GL, etc for a OV and bfp soon!!! :dust:

*AFM* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

thanks Lian and mrsmm, but looks like the witch will be here tonite or tomorrow i'm still lightly spotting and showing signs..i hope she waits till tomorrow as it'll be easier for donor to ship on a monday rather than a friday which will be too early...if i start tomorrow my lh should fall on oct 4..whichis tues i think and that will be good. fingers crossed october is our month ladies...unless this is your bfp Mrsmm!!! and it sounds promising :) :)


----------



## JazznTee

mechanica said:


> I did, ticking and it really complicated matters. You can pm me if you like. I didn't fall pregnant that cycle, but fell 4ish months later, using AI with another donor.

I have a question did you get any signs that you were having twins. I'm only 6 weeks and I look 4 months. When did you find out it was twins how many weeks and how are your doing...

Thinking I might have more than one baby in me.


----------



## MrsMM24

Wow JAZZ! 1st, nice hearing from you. Hope you're well. 2nd, I don't know about twins Hun! 3rd, for my 2nd pg, I looked 4 months at 8 wks! :haha: all I can say is good luck. From other ladies on here, I her your hsg homones increase faster with twins....


----------



## KahluaCupcake

MomTTC, I suppose that if you've been looking long enough, have communicated with potentials, and still just don't feel as if you've "clicked" with anyone, then It's worth paying. 
I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## c.30

Ticking - thanks for the info :thumbup: you seem to have timed it really well, GL and FX!

:hi: Punkmama

Congrats MummyLou :happydance: boy, you've got patience girl ;) :thumbup:

Pinkorblue and Mummy2be, hope your having a good 2ww :dust: to you and everyone else in the 2ww

Faith, sorry AF got you :hugs: on to October cycle!

Dodgegirl, GL on the donor search, I know how hard that can be, hope you can find a good one! 

TTC, GL for this month, lots of :dust: to ya

MrsMM, your charts looking REALLY good, everything crossed for you.

Lian, looks like we're on same track again :hugs:

For anyone I've missed out :hi:

AFM, been a tough couple of days as I sometimes suffer with hormonal headaches which are quite painful and I call "mini migraines" (I suffer from migraines). I've had one since tuesday, they usually last about 2 days but because I've been a bit stressed over trying to find a donor, this one's sticking. The 2 donor's I was in contact with have ceased communication, they both turned out to be quite unreliable but I am speaking to someone else who I'm meeting on monday and is willing to help this cycle if we're both happy so FX!!!!


----------



## MomTTC

KahluaCupcake said:


> MomTTC, I suppose that if you've been looking long enough, have communicated with potentials, and still just don't feel as if you've "clicked" with anyone, then It's worth paying.
> I wish you the best of luck!!

Thank you! Still looking. There seem to be a few good possibilities, but I'm trying to figure out who is the best. Not even really sure what my criteria should be. Worry a little because I read so many ladies have had donors back out at the last minute.


----------



## SpudsMama

Jazz - I know that in the first few weeks there can be extreme bloating that can make you look further along than you actually are, but I suppose if you're carrying twins, your hormones are going wild in there and you're going to grow a lot faster... who knows! :hugs: xx


----------



## mechanica

JazznTee said:


> mechanica said:
> 
> 
> I did, ticking and it really complicated matters. You can pm me if you like. I didn't fall pregnant that cycle, but fell 4ish months later, using AI with another donor.
> 
> I have a question did you get any signs that you were having twins. I'm only 6 weeks and I look 4 months. When did you find out it was twins how many weeks and how are your doing...
> 
> Thinking I might have more than one baby in me.Click to expand...

Hi Jazz!

I had no idea i was carrying twins, though one of my friends did suspect it. I was very sick in the first 12 weeks as well as being COMPLETELY exhausted. Sometimes i literally could not pick my head up off the pillow and i kept fall asleep! Other than that, no signs whatsoever but i did start showing much earlier than my singleton pregnancy.

This was my 12 week bump https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...0945364_100000479612932_1123638_2434479_n.jpg

This is my 26 week bump, i'm practically the same size as i was when i was 'term' with my daughter. https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...972275634_816630633_21072091_1394884400_n.jpg so you do grow much bigger much quicker with twins!

Let us know how you get on!! 

Good luck to all those in their 2ww, fingers crossed!


----------



## SpudsMama

Do you know what you're having yet, Mechanica? Nice bump! :hugs: xx


----------



## LunaBean

Awww I love ur 26 week bump!! Im 21 weeks tomoro! Cant turn the pic on my fone tho!
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-23 14.43.15.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Awwwww your both so cute!!


----------



## c.30

Lovin' these bumps ladies! :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

awww i love the baby bumps too!!! one of my favorite things! :)


afm....soo AF finally decided to show up today and made me have a 31 day cycle when i usually have 28 or 29...and 30 every now and then...been reading up and the Clomid can make u O later and AF arrive late as well...also can make period last longer...mine is usually only 3 days so we will see what this cycle brings....start Clomid 150 mg on Monday...dont know what day to tell my shipper yet so will wait and see how long AF sticks around :) i ovulated a day late last month due to the Clomid so at least i kinda know what to expect....man! fingers crossed for all our bfp's this cycle!! :)

will be back later to do personals..getting ready for a bday party today for my 3 yr old:)


----------



## MomTTC

So sorry faithbabies.


----------



## lian_83

Boo to the witch Faith!!! Which days did u take Clomid? I heard u usually ovulate 7-10 days after the last pill. And the earlier you take, the more chances of multiples. Well, I really hope u catch the egg this cycle. I know how difficult it is to schedule the shipping esp if the O-date could vary within a couple of days. But Fxed you get O-1 or O for this cycle for maximum chances. :thumbup:

Luna, what a lovely bump!!! before all I ever wanted was a flat and sexy stomach but now there's nothing in this world I wouldn't give up for a bump. :haha:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hello Ladies, had an exciting evening last night and felt the need to share. While my partner was at school last night I used the bathroom and noticed some pink blood on the toilet paper. I freaked out and called her to come home immediately. I called our ER here and they said to go in. I was quite scared because our first actual visit is this Monday and obviously I know blood isn't a good thing. They ran the gammet of tests and on me and did an ultrasound and I am happy to report that we saw a wee little baby (Jen says it looked like a gnome) and a heartbeat about 134 bpm. The doc checked us over and said that it was probably from me not taking it easy so, we are going to get rechecked on Monday and continue to pray that this little one just chills for the next 7ish months!

I've got my fingers crossed for all of you on the TWW! And of course baby dust all around!


----------



## cranberry

it's been ages since i've been in this thread (i started on iui late last year with known donor sperm - i'm gay, he's not. i also did home insem to supplement. moved on to ivf and it took the first time.)

so glad to see the thread is still going and congratulations are in order for some. good luck to the others :baby:

how's ruby?


----------



## faithbabies

lian...thanks! amen a big boo to the witch!!! i took Clomid days 3-7....multiples would be ok lol So do u think i should aim for delivery for lh surge day or the day after?? i've always tried to aim for LH surge day so the swimmers would be waiting for the eggy...really hope this cycle works! and fxd for you too...i want us to be bump buddies! :)

Twins...thanks for the baby dust! we sure need it lol...so glad your lil bean is okay...prayers that lil bean will continue to hold on strong and grow into a healthy and strong little blessing! ;)

congrats cranberry!! :) :)


AFM, which means as for me...in case not everyone knew as it's not on the abbreviation list and i stole it from someone and dont even notice when i type it lol...anyhoo so aunt flo arrived yesterday and it was super strange...very heavy and ALOT darker than usual...with a few clots..sorry for the TMI...oh also some mucus..i've not had periods like that for a long time...seems like they were like that when i was very young...any hoo so this is the second day and it's not as heavy but still dark....i usually last for 3 days so anxious to see if the Clomid changed that or not....fixing to google Clomid and lining issues to see what i can find out.....


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah I loved my flat stomach, but now I dont care that my tattoos are getting big and that its prob never gona be flat ever again!!

The week I started ttc..and 20 weeks pregnant
 



Attached Files:







2v2y1ad.jpeg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 10









2011-09-21 15.58.03.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all is ok twinsfan.

luna im very jelous of your flat stomacha dn lovely bump. i have a right flabby belly now. 

my dad got the camera out today and did some pics for me so thought id share my two boys.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0657 - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0629.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ticking.clock

what adorable boys you have, i miss my 2 being little :-( hence TTC again xx


----------



## ebelle

your boys are adorable!!! They are truly lucky to have you as their mommy :)


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Just wanted to say hi...I'm back in the saddle again!
Just finished three almost-consecutive days with donations, using egg whites and instead cups. This waw my first cycle with clomid since my miscarriage, and so it seemed a little off...I should be ovulating today, day 18, which is very late compared to the three cycles I took before I conceived, ovulating between day 14 and 16. Strange. 
But...we're back to it. I'm just really hoping to be pregnant again before Ella's due date of February 4th. I've heard it makes it easier. But who knows. 
Anyway...I'll be about. Hi again!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Love the belly pics! 

*Topaz*~ Your boys are such cuties!!! :D 

*Twins*~ Thinking of your little bean and sending sticky vibes your way. 

*Faith*~ I hope AF eases up on you soon.. 

*AFM*~ I feel absolutely nothing going on, which is really unusual. :shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck!!

Topaz ur boys are SO cute!! Aww!!

I have my 21 week scan tomoro so will be back with more pix!


----------



## dodgegirl

hey everyone...
just talked to my possibly new donor for the first time on the phone. We have been emailing back and forth up until now.
I have to say I am impressed !! For those of you that don't know or forgot what my intent is: I want to co-parent with the donor that I find. 

He sounds absolutely perfect ! I won't be able to meet him until he comes up to Portland at Christmas to visit his family. He currently lives in San Jose, CA but will be moving up to Portland, OR the beginning of the year. He is slowly coming out to his family that he's gay. He's 34. I can't wait to meet him !!! I am trying not to get excited, but after talking to him, I just know this will work out and be great. It will be very hard to be patient and wait to get to know him before we TTC. I want to wait and get to know him, but it will be very hard !! 

wish me luck in these next few months and I will keep you updated. :happydance:


----------



## dodgegirl

KahluaCupcake said:


> Just wanted to say hi...I'm back in the saddle again!
> Just finished three almost-consecutive days with donations, using egg whites and instead cups. This waw my first cycle with clomid since my miscarriage, and so it seemed a little off...I should be ovulating today, day 18, which is very late compared to the three cycles I took before I conceived, ovulating between day 14 and 16. Strange.
> But...we're back to it. I'm just really hoping to be pregnant again before Ella's due date of February 4th. I've heard it makes it easier. But who knows.
> Anyway...I'll be about. Hi again!

Glad to hear you are back at it and thinking positive ! :) sending lots of BD your way !! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

cranberry said:


> it's been ages since i've been in this thread (i started on iui late last year with known donor sperm - i'm gay, he's not. i also did home insem to supplement. moved on to ivf and it took the first time.)
> 
> so glad to see the thread is still going and congratulations are in order for some. good luck to the others :baby:
> 
> how's ruby?

how many cycles did you do at home insem? just curious, is the donor going to be a part of baby's life? I am wanting to coparent thats why i'm asking, and my possible donor is gay but I'm not. So similar situation maybe?


----------



## VP83

Hello All, Would you all mind if I join this? 
I came across this post when I was googling on self insemination and have read almost all the pages. Good to see some success stories.. For those TTC and waiting for a BFP, good luck :)

My husband and I have decided to go for SI and this is our first cycle of trying. Hope things work out fine..

Wish you all a great day!


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome VP, good luck! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MomTTC

Welcome VP83. Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks CHERYL, I hope you are feeling better today. Sorry you have been having troubles with donors, GL in the new search! FXD!

FAITH, so sorry AF flew in, they sound like they are trying to return to normal, even with the heavy flow. GL Hun! Happy Belated Bday to ELYSSA :cake:!

TWINS, sooo glad to hear you and baby are well. Hope the appt goes well today!

CRANBERRY, nice to hear from you again. Last I heard from RUBY she was well.... She checked back in here a few pages ago...

TOPAZ, the boys are gorgeous!!!

FXD! :dust: to you KAHLUA! https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

LUNA, can't wait to see some new scan pics from you today!!

DODGE, GL with the next cycle, things sound very promising! :dust:

Welcome :wave: VP83! you will enjoy the threads!

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:

How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## ticking.clock

well i think i'm out this month as i had some spotting today :-(


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking - if your ticker is correct and you're 6dpo it could be implantation spotting! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

ticking.clock said:


> well i think i'm out this month as i had some spotting today :-(

Spotting this early is a pretty good sign! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

None of that here TICKING.... PMA all the way!!! FXD!! That is probably a pretty impressive IB!!! GL :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm...thank you! yeah af usually lasts 3 days so if she stops today then i'm still on schedule...fxd for this cycle! and you arent late, elyssa's bday is actually today! thanks so much :) :) :)

welcome vp!! lots of babydust to ya!! :flower:



ticking clock i really hope it's IB for ya!! fxd!! ;)


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm...sorry i'm slightly sleepy...forgot to say i'm thinking of you and fxd your bfp is days away...this cycle still sounds promising!! hugs! :hugs:


----------



## gemini87

hey guys,
welcome vp, 
i agree with the others ticking could b an implantation bleed so keeping my FXD for you.

afm, my appt went really well but have been advised to take a temporary break from ttc until my tests are done and some of the results come through, which i am in two minds over but could mean that we get some space from our donor after the other week which could be a blessing.

hope everyones cycles are running as smoothly as they can 
xx


----------



## ticking.clock

i hope so, it has stopped and was only there when i wiped so who knows xxx


----------



## LunaBean

I only got 1 pic 2day and it was rubbish :( hes head down already and she didnt even try and move him to get a pic! Most ppl get loads dammit! Thats prob last time Im gna see him b4 hes born too!


----------



## lian_83

Faith, if u inseminate the day of the surge then the :spermy: are all positioned waiting when the egg arrives. But it must be a challenge because the donor is shipping, right? So in case the package arrives the next day, then the day of O is also quite optimal because I heard sperm can travel to the tubes pretty quick, record is like 45 minutes so I guess it's not bad at all. in fact, there is a prescribed O+12 method for TTC pink or BD 12 hours after O. 

MM, great triphasic chart u have there. Any other major symptoms, i think :bfp: is very, very soon.

Ticking, I agree with what they say, 6DPO = very healthy IB!!! :yipee:

Welcome VP, :dust: to u.


----------



## VP83

Thank you all for the wishes!

Ticking- You are not out yet.. A friend of mine had IB for almost 3 days.. Wait until you get a proper AF...Wish this is your month. Our prayers!

I am on my 9'th day of my cycle. I am tracking my cervical mucus and waiting for that EWCM. I hope i get it right this time. 

Luna- Waiting for your boy's arrival.. Good luck!

Gemini- Hope all your test results are normal and you get back to ttc soon.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Faith- Thanks for the explanation on the acronym I'm going to be honest for a while I thought it meant Aunt Flo Monitor, which I thought was odd.

Topaz- You have such cute boys and is that Red hair I see? My Mom serious hopes our little one is a red head.

MM24- I've got my fingers extra crossed for you, still sounds like some good symptoms how long until you test?

Ticking- Hoping all goes well for you and that the witch stays away.


We had our first ob appointment today and she put to rest a ton of fears. We saw the little gnome again and once again got to see a really strong heartbeat 141 bpm so that is giving us a lot of hope. Now the long 4 week wait until the next appointment.


----------



## ticking.clock

is it normal for your temp to drop around implantation?? cos my temp dropped quite dramitacally this morning


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking - yep, a temp drop is normal when it comes to implantation, it should rise tomorrow now if it was :thumbup:

mrsmm - I've got my crossables crossed for your sticky BFP! 

faith - I agree with Lian, the day of the surge is supposed to be the best, but the day after is also really good too :thumbup:

twins - glad to hear that all's well with your little raspberry :haha:

gemini - maybe a break is just what you need. When I had mine, it made me feel tons better about the whole TTC thing :thumbup:

topaz - your boys are gorgeous, I can't wait to be in your shoes some day :cloud9:

luna - I'm glad all is well with your little man Noah, it's a shame about the pics though, but at least he's well ahead of schedule and getting his head down! :haha:

AFM - CD16, still getting negative OPK's, so if my cycle is staying the same, I should get the smiley tomorrow. Donor is sat ready and waiting for my email to get his backside to the hotel apparently :haha:


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> AFM - CD16, still getting negative OPK's, so if my cycle is staying the same, I should get the smiley tomorrow. Donor is sat ready and waiting for my email to get his backside to the hotel apparently :haha:

i really hope it all goes well for you :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ttc sept - you will be. i know i was very fortunate to fall so quickly with both the boys.

twinsfan - yep he has gorgeous auban hair, hope it stays that colour.


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Just a quick pop in today. I went to my sisters growth scan today with her bub and its made me super dooper clucky ( broody??) well baby crazy!!! I WANT ONE NOW!!!! LOL. I havent even started on my healthy eating plan yet. Ive been sooo slack but I did bring up with my other sister ( whn our preg sis was in the bathroom) that when I have another child I will prob have to go to a sperm bank and she sort of laughed, Im aiming to drop more and more hints along the way....see if they click?? Still undecided if I will actually come out with it..at least I can say I told you and then bring up all the hints lol.:shrug:

On another note AF is 3 days late, If I had been TTC this is the time when I would be really really excited but I thought I might be late this month because of how my CM was and how my CP was. I actually think she will arrive on Thursday as Friday I had no more EWCM. It will be awesome if I do get it then because it means Im understanding my body a lot more and come July. I will hopefully be able to really know myself if you KWIM???

I also need to update my ticker but does that mean I have to do a whole new one???

Anyway sorry for the rant...

:dust: to all


----------



## ticking.clock

im definatly out :-(


----------



## ebelle

awww, how could you be out when you are only 7 DPO?


----------



## MrsMM24

GEMINI, hope tests go well and that the time off from TTC proves quickly successful! FXD! 

LIAN, you are the 1st to say it looks triphastic.... I'm hoping. So you really think I am still looking good this cycle??

TWINS, I test tomorrow on the 28th. But I have to admit, I am scared. AWESOME appt, I know the next 4WW sucks though, hang in there!!!

TICKING, Yes, temp dips occur during implantation, when the temp increases back up, you can be certain it was IB. GL, don't worry so much!!!

TTC SEPT, FXD for OV!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

ebelle said:


> awww, how could you be out when you are only 7 DPO?

i have no idea :-(


----------



## SpudsMama

Is it a full red flow ticking, or still only spotting? xx


----------



## ticking.clock

its still light, there when i wipe but quite a bit (if that makes sense) and mucousy (sorry TMI)

started off brown but is now mixed with red blood

x


----------



## MrsMM24

I'm leaning towards IB Hun, don't worry, this sounds promising, believe it or not! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with mrsmm, you're not out until you see a full red flow. You're definitely in the running for implantation! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

My IB with Tegan was 3 days long (from 6-9dpo). You're not out until AF comes :)


----------



## ticking.clock

it's still only there when i wipe but was a deep red colour this time :nope:

nevermind :cry:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: I know its far easier said than done but try not to worry hun... It's probably a good thing


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Ticking, I think if you keep this up you're going to drive yourself MAAAAD! :D
By the way, I saw in your siggy that Gail predicted an October BFP for you. She predicted I would conceive in June and I conceived in May. ;) Maybe she was off by a month with you too!
My IB was the teeeeeniest bit of pink spotting, once, about 10dpo. I only noticed because I was looking for it.
However, my friend's IB was like a period, and had a healthy baby who's now 9 months old (today, in fact!).
And remember: some don't have IB at all. There is no way to tell what's what until you get a real AF or a positive HPT. 9 out of 10 times, it seems, we only know it was IB until AFTER pulling up a positive HPT. I raised an eyebrow at my IB spot, but disregarded it completely.
So who knows!
Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

*Tegans Mama* - Christ-moose? Really?? Bahaha I love it! Couldn't resist commenting.


----------



## ticking.clock

:cry::cry:

blood is turning red, i'm so upset more than i thought i would be
i've come to bed and had a good cry away from my kids so they dont freak out

gutted

:cry:


----------



## Tegans Mama

KahluaCupcake said:


> *Tegans Mama* - Christ-moose? Really?? Bahaha I love it! Couldn't resist commenting.

:rofl:
I'm Jewish but we celebrate xmas.I like thinking of jokey names for it! :lol:



ticking.clock said:


> :cry::cry:
> 
> blood is turning red, i'm so upset more than i thought i would be
> i've come to bed and had a good cry away from my kids so they dont freak out
> 
> gutted
> 
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebelle

*hugs* ticking clock, don't be sad. Even if this cycle fails, there's always next month!


----------



## RainbowRoad

There is way too many pages on here for me to read them all haha, but I wanted to say I hope it worked for you.

How much is at home insemination anyway?


----------



## ticking.clock

well my temp has shot back up this morning

not sure what the bleeding is like cos i havent been to the toilet yet

x


----------



## SpudsMama

It's still sounding good for implantation, ticking! :happydance:

I got my smiley today, so it's all systems go! I've emailed the donor, and now just waiting for him to get back to me... xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

RainbowRoad said:


> There is way too many pages on here for me to read them all haha, but I wanted to say I hope it worked for you.
> 
> How much is at home insemination anyway?

depends where you live and how you do it. in the uk you shouldnt pay for fresh sperm only expenses of the donor. i.e travel etc...

i never paid my donor a penny. i only had my travel costs. 

some girls have frozen or fresh sperm shipped so you have shipping costs and the cost of the sperm from sperm banks.


----------



## ticking.clock

:cry:

nope definatly a full on AF :witch:

:cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

So sorry ticking, it's strange that AF came so early. Is it possible you could've ovulated earlier than you thought? xx


----------



## c.30

Really sorry ticking, BIG :hugs: to you!!!

TTC, GL with donations :thumbup:

I'm CD12 today, just did an OPK and got the darkest second line yet but can't quite decipher if it's a positive :dohh: I have put my donor on standby and I'm going to take another test at 2pm. My temp dropped right down this morning, boobs are tender and I have got period type pains so it's deffo on it's way..!


----------



## SpudsMama

The donor has replied, he's not available today :dohh: But he is for a short period of time tomorrow (day of ovulation). We usually use a local hotel because he lives down in London, and I have my Nan as a lodger. But because the time window we have is only tiny, he's going to come to the house. I'm going to pass him off as a friend who's come to fix my laptop :rofl: Working with a sperm donor is never boring!! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ooooh, 2ww buddies then Cheryl!! :happydance: xx


----------



## c.30

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Working with a sperm donor is never boring!! xx

Lol, you got that right!!!! ;) 



TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Ooooh, 2ww buddies then Cheryl!! :happydance: xx

I KNOW, VERY excited :happydance: x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sorry ticking :( It does sound like you ovulated earlier than you thought you did. Good luck next month xxxx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> So sorry ticking, it's strange that AF came so early. Is it possible you could've ovulated earlier than you thought? xx

the blood loss is sooooo weird and its driving me nuts
was heavy like a regular period this morning so had to use a tampon, but when i changed it at lunch time there was hardly any blood on it, and its gone from red blood to brown again 

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well I'm 13dpo and have some brown/yellow CM today... I think I might be out :( I don't know whether to wait or test or what :wacko:


----------



## ticking.clock

i hope not, good luck xx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

AF arrived at my house 3 days late and brought her evil sisters cramperella and crytina. Ehhhhh I am in pain, Im depressed and lonely. I want a baby!!

On a plus I sort of can tell when my egg is released ( I thought tomorrow my period would come because of cm but anyway) and I'm closer to 8 months until I TTC. 

Sorry for being a Debbie downer I'm just having one of those days!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, other than the YAY for TTC who is on OV and donor/laptop repair man is on the way.... There is no good news I can add...

:hugs: to all that need them. 
*Slap to the face* for AF arriving on so many of you!

I hope this thread picks up soon and we are all bump buddies!!! FXD! :dust:
*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well I did a test and I think it's a BFN. I'm pretty crampy now too and feel like crying :rofl:


----------



## ticking.clock

Tegans Mama said:


> Well I did a test and I think it's a BFN. I'm pretty crampy now too and feel like crying :rofl:

awwwwww hunni 
:hugs:
theres still a chance xxx

those of you who have the :witch: visiting, just think we're all at the same-ish point in our cycles :happydance: here's hoping a :bfp: for us all this month xxx


----------



## lian_83

Hi Girls,

I'm just crying right now after my flatmate announced that she is 6-7 weeks preggy, she just got off the pill and they were hardly trying :cry: :cry: I am happy for her and I know I should, she's gonna be an awesome mom and her hubby is gonna be a great dad. But still deep down inside of me, I can't help but feel jealous why it hasn't happen to me yet.. And what's worse, I don't even have a husband to comfort me at these times. Well, I don't really want one, but it's that the world is soooooo damn unfair...

Sorry, for the long rant. I just cannot contain myself. I was feeling upbeat before hearing her news because I just got my first partial ferning on my microscope at CD11 and I know O is on her way.. :thumbup: 
_____

Ticking, so sorry for the witch.. But I am hoping Gail's prediction will be right for u and Oct is gonna be your month. She predicted Dec 2011 for me.

Emma, Cheryl -- GL on your donations, hope everything goes smooth and hassle free, plus a leakage-free insemination (ooops, maybe a bit TMI). I'll be joining u in the 2ww soon, fxed!

MM, sorry for the :bfn: but no :af: is still a good sign. Your temp is still quite high so don't worry. Hope u get a month-ender :bfp:

Tegan's, Stay away you witch!!! don't show up for the next 9-months!


----------



## SpudsMama

Donation is all over and done with and I'm ovulating today so good timing! :happydance: I'm just lying here trying to chill out for another few minutes, but I _really_ need to go to the bathroom. Does anyone else get that after inserting the semen? This is the first time I've used the syringe method since January, so I'm still trying to get used to it. I won't be taking it out until I get up because all of the semen used to come flooding out with the syringe when I last used this method :blush: At least if it all spills I can be reassured that the strongest swimmers are already well on their way.

Lian - I know it probably doesn't feel like it now, but it _does_ get better :thumbup:

Tegans Mama - Sorry about the BFN, but it doesn't mean you're out! :hugs:

MrsMM - High temps and no AF are damn good signs... stay away witch!


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, I understand.. your bfp is coming Hun. The path to PG is so extremely hard for DW and I so I totally know the struggle.... FXD! :dust:

TTC, sounds like GREAT timing, roll on Oct bfp!!! 

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Lian*~ Big :hugs::hugs: It will be okay, your turn is coming!!! :flower:

*Ticking and Mama*~ Sorry af showed up on you. :hugs:

*TTC*~ Woohooo for donations, lots of :dust: your way! 

*MM and Tegans*~ Let's hope the witch stays away for both of you, she's loooong over due for an extended vacation! :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!!! :)


----------



## c.30

Lian, I know how you feel. It seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant - there's 3 in my year at uni. I'm VERY pleased for them but at the same time, "I want that"! :hugs:

TTC, looks like great timing :dust: 

Tegans Mama, as the others have said, you're not out yet :hugs:

MrsMM - really hope AF stays away!!!

AFM, just had a donation, about an hour ago. Donor is really nice, we were both nervous but the meet went REALLY well! :) He's coming up again tomorrow for another donation and hopefully that will be day of OV - FX!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL to you CHERYL, hope the 2WW is short for you!

Hows the 2WW going for you PINKOR?

TTC, how are you making it through the dreaded wait?

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

As it turns out I did get a massive leak when I removed the syringe. But I'd kept it in for around 30 minutes so the strong swimmers should've been well on their way already. I hate the syringe method... if there's no BFP in two weeks I'm going back to my lovely softcups :haha:

Cheryl - I've just posted in this journal but I'll say good luck again for this month's donations! :hugs:

MrsMM - I hope you get your answer soon... hopefully it'll be that elusive BFP rather than the stupid witch! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

*your journal... sorry, typo :blush: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

CD1 today for me! Onwards and upwards. It's actually not as upsetting as I thought it would be (though I expect it will quickly get old!)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lots of baby dust for next cycle, Tegans! :hugs:

I tried the syringe method this cycle on the last day of donations... yeah, propped hips and everything and still quite a mess. :dohh: :rofl: 

*MM*~ It's going a little bit faster this time yay, a symptom has finally appeared. Progesterone just turned the heat up so I've been feeling hot since yesterday. 

*Cheryl*~ :happydance: So glad you found a donor who worked out and hope you see a :bfp:


----------



## Tegans Mama

where do you get your softcups from? I'm considering maybe using one this cycle to keep it all "in" :lol:


----------



## lian_83

Cheryl, I read your journal. :thumbup: Seems like u found a wonderful donor. It must be frustrating to missed out on last cycle but as they say in 'normal' relationships, "T'was well worth the wait." 

Emma, I also have some problems with the syringe method. 30 mins is a long time, those swimmers are probably making their way inside your tubes. I can't stay still that long as my brain starts playing tricks on me that I needed to go to the bathroom. :wacko: 

MM, you are not yet out.. Your temp is still way above your coverline and higher than your 2nd estrogen surge. 
_______

AFM, I'm feeling much better and I think I'll be ovulating next week. I'm also wondering whether I should just go for the syringe or the Softcup method. My problem with the syringe is that my muscles down there tend to tighten up when I'm pushing the plunger (sorry TMI). Hence I don't think I'm squirting it into my cervix. As for the softcup, my only complain is that I can't insert it while sitting down or squatting otherwise some semen pours out forward. 

I just hope I'm doing it properly.


----------



## SpudsMama

Tegans Mama - I've always bought the cups on eBay, a box of 6 :thumbup:

Lian - I'm the same when I'm using the syringe. I don't know whether I'm shooting it in the right direction :haha: I'll definitely be sticking to the cups if I don't get my BFP this time! 

How are you getting on pinkorblue? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, that is awesome! Looks like you are fully in the egg chase!! GL :dust:

LIAN, I am glad to hear that you are feeling better and looking forward to OV, let's catch this eggy! 

TEGANS, I had to get my from a drug store, but I see that there are plenty places online to buy them, try https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html under FERTILITY Aids.... GL!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.

I hope that you all are geared up for a good weekend.


----------



## c.30

Just had another donation - read more about it in my journal ;)

PRAYING for a temp rise tomorrow, lol, if not, possibly got another donation lined up for sunday. This donor is a real good 'en, really pleased I've found him after all the other dissapointment :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*TTC*~ Pretty good, looking forward to the weekend and eager to see what next week will bring. How about you? :) 

*MM*~ :hugs: I hope your weekend is a good one, any plans? I'm a WWE fan so I have a pay-per-view to look forward to. 

*Cheryl*~ FXd for you!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm good thanks. This cycle I'm taking the relaxed approach so I'm just taking it easy really :thumbup: xx


----------



## c.30

Feeling slightly confused today! Just did an OPK and it's negative, I mean the 2nd line is darkish but in no way is it as dark as the control. I had my positive on thursday but my temp still hasn't risen so I'm presuming I should OV today. My CP is wierd this month, can usually feel it really open but at the moment it's very high, not too soft and almost closed. I got donations yesterday and thursday so if I OV today that would be O-1, 0-2 - praying that that's good timing. 

As I said before, donor is on standby for tomorrow but surely I should OV today if I got my positive OPK thursday - unless nerves played a part and delayed it...I guess we wait and see (but the waiting's the bit that drives me mad :dohh:)

(by the way, if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I'm getting some smiley OPK's - this guess work is so annoying!)


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't blame you, the smileys are worth the extra money in my opinion. Plus, you can use them with FMU, that was the big selling point for me :thumbup:

O-2 and O-1 is very good timing, and if I were you, I'd go for the donation tomorrow anyway, just to be safe... xx


----------



## c.30

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Plus, you can use them with FMU, that was the big selling point for me :thumbup:

Oh that's convinced me even more, thanks for the info :thumbup: Been looking around and amazon seems to be the best place to buy them, price and quantity wise.

Think you're right about the 3rd donation, it can't hurt right. I've text donor to see if he can still make it. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hi Cheryl, GL on your 3rd donation. I just posted on your journal! :thumbup: 

Can I get tips on the syringe method? My problem is that I can't seem to find a way to push it gently (according to some guidelines on the net, squirt the semen gently to the cervix). I think I'm doing kegel unintentionally and it is just so tight down there (sorry could be TMI) and I can't even push the plunger. Last cycle, I resort mostly to the softcup method, so this time I just want some variety.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Just my two cents....I had no success with the syringe method. TMI, but my friend downstairs has ALWAYS involuntarily pushed everything out...after BD, and definitely the same after using the syringe. I don't know if that's normal or just me.
With the softcup, it's left in so long that there's no real chance of "losing" any. At least 7/10 of the sperm seem to make their way to exactly where they're supppsed to go, as after removing the cup 10-12 hours later, there's barely anything left, and it's usually just eggwhites. 
I used the instead cups for a cycle or maybe two unsuccessfully, because I was only leaving it in for a couple hours. I discovered it was better to leave it in for a while. I often get donations at night, so I would literally "sleep on it." My body is utterly relaxed, and so there's no muscle action going on to inhibit the movement of the sperm. 
I also tried to orgasm with the cup in, while sitting up or at least angled in that direction,so my cervix was dipping in the pool of semen.

Anyway....good luck! Things that work for me might not work for you, and vice versa.
Best wishes to you!


----------



## ticking.clock

this is why i went the NI way, dont think i could manage with syringes and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

You're lucky! I'm in a same-sex relationship so not only do I have no interest in NI, but OH wouldn't allow it. I also have that awful leakage issue. (Ew.)
However......have you tried using the instead cups AFTER NI? It does the same, and some people trying with their husbands do the same thing. It holds the semen & sperm all inside, helping them on their way. :)


----------



## ticking.clock

KahluaCupcake said:


> You're lucky! I'm in a same-sex relationship so not only do I have no interest in NI, but OH wouldn't allow it. I also have that awful leakage issue. (Ew.)
> However......have you tried using the instead cups AFTER NI? It does the same, and some people trying with their husbands do the same thing. It holds the semen & sperm all inside, helping them on their way. :)

honestly.........
TMI alert here
but my body seems to be greedy as i rarely leak after sex, :haha:
even with my ex who i was with for 8 years and had 2 children with i was the same
would explain why i have been pregnant 9 times, its just getting the bean to stay put :baby:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'm good thanks. This cycle I'm taking the relaxed approach so I'm just taking it easy really :thumbup: xx

:thumbup::thumbup:

*Cheryl*~ Hopefully there won't be a need for opks next cycle :winkwink: but if you do, digi opks definitely worth it!!! :D 

*Kahlua*~ If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I'm going to try having an orgasm while sitting up. I never would have thought of that! 

*Ticking~* That's pretty cool that you don't leak after, how lucky. :) 

*Lian*~ I wish I had some to give but I only used the syringe once. I just thought of it like a tampon and unfortunately the plunger part got a bit stuck. I ended up pushing too hard at first :blush: but was able to gently push the rest of the sample. I'm so sticking to softcups after that lol. Good luck!!!


----------



## MomTTC

.


----------



## ticking.clock

MomTTC said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> this is why i went the NI way, dont think i could manage with syringes and stuff :thumbup:
> 
> This is really why I'm considering NI. I just feel like I'm less likely to mess something up. But the donor I'm leaning towards only offers AI. Maybe I can convince him otherwise . . .Click to expand...

talk to him see what he says, all he can say is no and AI only :thumbup:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I think a lot of guys who do AI only honestly tend to be the most honest. <3 They're only looking to help us conceive, and not looking for anything in return. Bless them. 
They are also afraid of a woman getting clingy. Especially young women conceiving their first child...lets face it, we all know a girl (or five) who sleeps with a guy twice and thinks he's their soul mate. 
Also, they have no chance of contracting STDs. We take the risk, sure...but they're not willing to. And nobody can knock them for that. 
Also, a lot of donors I've encountered are either homosexual or married/LTR. Their SOs, male or female, are kind enough to allow their men to give us a chance at having a baby. I wouldn't want them to have to turn the other cheek about sexual intercourse either. 

So i totally, completely, 100% respect AI only donors for all these reasons and more!


----------



## ticking.clock

with all respect i think NI donors can be just as honest

there is NOTHING there for us other than my desire to have a child, and his desire to help.
it really truely is not about sex, my donor offers AI if i wanted it but i requested NI as to me it is the most natural way, no messing with pots and syringes just MY personal preferance not his.

you can get good and bad donors whichever way that donation happens, I have heard from a woman who used an AI donor i had considered and despite them doing AI he started hounding her and demanding to see the baby once the baby was born,

it happens regardless of how the donations take place :thumbup:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Oh, I hope I didn't offend! It was not my intent. I do completely understand...
I found my donor (or he found us) through an online group, and so through the group I have read horror stories and dreams come true using both AI and NI donors. You never know what you're truly getting yourself into, and so those of us who have found wonderful donors are extremely lucky! <3


----------



## ticking.clock

KahluaCupcake said:


> Oh, I hope I didn't offend! It was not my intent. I do completely understand...
> I found my donor (or he found us) through an online group, and so through the group I have read horror stories and dreams come true using both AI and NI donors. You never know what you're truly getting yourself into, and so those of us who have found wonderful donors are extremely lucky! <3

i feel blessed with my donor as we get along so well, we can chat like old friends, no uneasiness at all

:happydance:


----------



## MomTTC

KahluaCupcake said:


> I think a lot of guys who do AI only honestly tend to be the most honest. <3 They're only looking to help us conceive, and not looking for anything in return. Bless them.

.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi all, I hope everyone's doing ok with donations and 2ww's :thumbup:

I was just wondering if any of you single ladies have journals? With the exception of topaz who I already stalk :blush: Seeing as I'll be a single mum, it'd be good to have a little insight into the daily routines, what it's like taking care of a newborn alone etc etc... xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi TTC, I do have a journal, but as you know and can see, I am not single... Good luck... How are you feeling today?

PINK, how are things going?

TICKING, how have things been since donations?

Good Luck to everyone in whatever manner you choose to concieve. I of course will still be doing AI or IUI.... In doing so, even in the clinic, we insert an Instead cup. There is little to no leakage. We use to use the syringe but upon learning about the cups we haven't since. Gently pressing is difficult for us.... It does work however.

How is everyone else that I may have not mentioned?

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm good thanks MrsMM :thumbup: 4dpo and still staying chilled, no symptom spotting here! 

I'm sorry to hear about AF but it's good to know that you're already gearing up for the next two week wait! xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*TTC~* Hope you find some journals, that's a great idea! :thumbup:

*MM~* I know it's not over til AF shows but with all my pre-AF symptoms in place, I'm preparing for next O. I'm starting to wonder about the sperm meets egg plan myself....


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hi PinkorBlue, you are still in the race!
MrsMM-I am happy to see you are staying the course mentally.. 

AF-Showed up sunday morning for us.. Prepairing for this month BIG-O.

That egg will meet her match soon! 

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## JazznTee

Hey Ladies just checking in i have been offline because i have been extremely sick since 2weeks. i am now 8 weeks and i am still extremely sick.. i have morning, Noon and evening sickness, my vision has gotten worse and looking at a computer screen makes me nauseous. i have the nose of a hound dog i can smell everything i can no longer wear perfumes or oils i cant even stand my body soap and the non scented soaps smell like vomit. my Urine smelt of beef but i later found out i had a UTi my dr said your urine doesn't stink. i said my urine smells like beef and broccoli. she said maybe your senses alerted you to what was wrong. I have not had a meal since i was 2 weeks. today was my first sandwich i held it down i have crackers water gingerale my prenatal vitimin and zofran. my wife stink ( Not really) I just cant take sweat she has to be straight out the shower and its not really getting better.i just think i am getting better at dealing with it. i can sleep for about 18hrs a day all day and like i said i am kind of huge for 8 weeks as i know i didnt have flat abs before i was pregnant but i will post a pic tomorrow to show you what i mean. like i said i had found out i had a uti about 2 weeks ago i went to the er i was having pains and they did a sonogram, So i ask the dr one baby or two he said once sac mrs tiller but when you go to to your 12 week and have your sonogram things can change. so if it is twins they would be identical since i have only one sac. one night i was in so much pain i could have sworn something was wrong i was on the toilet for 4 hrs crying and TMI ALERT I was constipated and once that cleared it was diarrhea central. i didn't realize i didn't go to the bathroom since insemination... Anyway Ladies i am glad to know you all have not given up. This is my first pregnancy being this sick & this bad i have 2 children 9 & 8 and i have never never never been thru this. but happy and thanking god every day i am pregnant i just want to eat without feeling like it should not be in there.

My sonogram is sceduled for Nov 8 @ my 12 week mark someone pray this nausea away...


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Jazz- I am with you on the all day sickness. The only food I can keep down is bland chicken and mashed potatoes. I am thankful I live in Minnesota home of bland food. I am exhausted most of the day and am also just waiting for the placenta to kick in and take some of this away. We have our 12 week scan on the 24th so we are hoping to hear the heatbeat this time since we only saw one last time. Good Luck hope you start feeling a little better.

MM24- Sorry to hear you are out for the month and hope next month brings your daughter a little sibling!


And of course Baby Dust for all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> TICKING, how have things been since donations?

well AF showed up last week, finished on sunday and due to ovulate next monday,
doing another 2 donations this month, first this friday and then another next monday so hoping Gails prediction that i concieve with a boy comes true


----------



## c.30

Hi Ladies :hi:

I think I'm 4dpo today, I say think because you can change your settings on FF to theirs, Fertility Awareness or others; FF puts me at 4dpo which from looking at my chart, I agree but FAM puts me as not having OV'ed yet because I haven't "had 3 temps higher than the previous 6". When I started charting by hand, I did use FAM but it was a bit hit and miss knowing when I'd OV'ed so I started using FF when I read about it on here. FF says FAM is for people more experienced in charting and somewhere it says it's for women who have a regularish cycle - that's not me. 

Soooo, I'm sticking with FF for now, if I did OV on friday it's perfect timing. I feel like I've OV'ed; my appetite has increased, I'm getting period like pains and I had an awful nights sleep last night due to restless leg - I've suffered with it since my teens but I've noticed I'll get a bad night after ovulation for some reason, I didn't get to sleep until 3am. So hopefully, I'm well into my 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, I am glad you are relaxing through the TWW.... I didn't SS last cycle and will plan not to this one. Especially since we are going to be busy with the SMEP, that should be extremely hard with "donations" but funny thing is, we do sooo well when in adverse situations... :haha: :dust:

PINK, no :af: = good sign, hang in there! But it is good that IF not, you are planning to get ahead for next month, just like me!! FXD! :dust:

MOMMY2BE, sorry AF flew in. On a different note, that means that you are on pretty much the same part of your cycle as I am depending on the length, so hopefully we will get our bfps soon!!! GL :dust:

JAZZ and TWINS, :hugs: so sorry MS has got you down and out. I hope that it eases up soon. My SIL had it terribly bad as well, said it is worse with a boy (hmm, hint) but you are nearing the 2nd trim so hopefully it eases up on you.... JAZZ, can't wait to see scan pics next month! When are you going for scans TWINS???

TICKING, GL, glad you are gearing up and ready for the next cycle. :dust:

CHERYL, yaay for TWW!!! Come check out this testing thread!!:hugs:https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread I hope that you can give us some great pink lines in a couple weeks!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## LunaBean

Im still with you both on the sickness front, mines hasnt eased up at all, maybe 1 day a week its not as bad just!! Been sick loads yesterday and again today :( Dont worry if ur sick alot tho, I was worried Noah wasnt getring enough nutrients cus Im sick so much but at my 21 week scan he only measured 1 day behind! The doctor said the baby takes everything it needs from us, which makes us worse, so its better to eat something even if u know ull be sick, rather than have an empty stomach.

Fx for anyone in the 2ww or have donations coming up!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

mommy2be7772 said:


> That egg will meet her match soon!

Thanks and I like that attitude!! :thumbup: 

*Jazz, Twins and Luna~* Hope M/S eases up on you ladies really soon.

*Cheryl~* Sorry restless leg kept you from sleeping well. :hugs: Woohooo for being in the tww club!! 

*Ticking~* Lots of luck and baby dust for your upcoming donations! 

*MM~* I'm trying to :haha:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I think I'm going crazy. Or i have line eye. AF isn't due til Saturday or Sunday. My temp is up a little. I don't normally temp since I'm really bad at doing it immediately every day the same time, but my normal body temp sits around 96-97. When i have a fever, I'm 99-100. Low temp and all that jazz. I took it randomly this afternoon after having cramps, nausea, being tired and sweaty...and it was 98.3. So on a whim, I took a test. With 6pm pee. And i think there's a very faint line. I don't want to sound like some of the crazies in 2WW, but I've used this brand of test and never once gotten an evap line before. 
It doesn't show up in a picture so I can't post it. 

But if you see my signature.....honestly, I'm more terrified than potentially excited.


----------



## ticking.clock

ive been charting, last month they were all over but since my AF they have become alot steadier so im more hopeful this month!

good luck everyone


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Kahlua, when do you think you'll test again? I've got my fingers firmly crossed for you, you deserve it! :hugs: xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thank you, but I think I may have jumped the gun. I got a faaint line again today, but it was the same as yesterday. I think it's just a nasty evap line, and not faint hcg. Also I took my temperature a bit after I woke up, and I'm back to 97.4.


----------



## topazicatzbet

11 dpo is still early so a faint line is fine at this stage. got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! sorry i've been missing...alot going on around here!



Kahlua..i would still be excited!! i've never seen an evap line...any faint line was a BFP..actually the only faint line lol ....fingers crossed it's an early bfp..hang in there!! :hugs:



MrsMM..i'm with ya, getting ready for the big O haha...sending baby dust to ya girl and hoping this is YOUR cycle!!!! :) 



jazz,twins and luna...hope the nausea and symptoms ease up soon for you ladies..so excited to cont to follow your journeys...cannot wait for baby pics and BTW i wanna see those baby bumps! it gives us inspiration, hope, etc ;)


ticking clock...fingers crossed and pouring some baby dust on ya that this is your month too!!!! :flower:



c30...good luck in the 2ww!! baby dust and wishes for a bfp your way!! :)



AFM.....I am due to get LH surge sat and so donor is shipping friday and i'll recieve sat :) took Clomid again this month and no probs thus far....fingers crossed for this cycle...i'm sooo ready! kinda thinking about just putting donation all in instead cup and not using syringe this time...but kinda afraid of spilling it :( any advice/hints/techniques/ etc ???? 
we are also excited we are getting my daughter's half brother friday..he is 6 months and we had him for 3 weeks when he was born..his grandma decided not to adopt and his parents are getting their rights terminated so he needed an adoptive home! so we are super thankful and blessed with our little family but of course still dreaming/hoping/praying that our final member will be one from my womb....throw some babydust my way ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

KAHLUA, I say test again in the morning, some women have gotten 9DPO early bfps... GL FXD! :dust:

FAITH, so happy you are getting him Friday! :flower: As for tips, we use straight out of SC, the tips that I have are this.... practice. Take preseed (almost same consistency) or egg white, and "pour" into cup slowly. Lay on the bed and hold the cuppressing the edges. Insert and position.... that is what I have done, little to no spillage... My DW has done the insertion as well, and trust me, she doesn't spill it! LMAO :haha: I have also elevated my hips so it was like "pouring" as I inserted it... I say GL, but definitely practice Hun! Catch that eggy!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thought some of you ladies may be interested in this:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/758849-freebies.html#post13210472

Was gonna post here but figured the replies would be hard to follow so started a seperate post :thumbup:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thanks ladies! It was a positive...I confirmed it with a FRER. But I'm more scared and nervous than excited this time around. And terrified at this point of a chemical because I found it so early. 
Although I would absolutely take a chemical over an ectopic. As long as I don't ever need another d&c...
I'm finding it difficult to be positive sometimes. :x


----------



## ticking.clock

congratulations hunni

i know the fear you feel right now as i had 6 MC before i fell with my daughter who is now a happy healthy 15 yr old xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun. wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Kahlua! I can understand why you're so worried, but if you take it one day at a time, first tri will be over before you know it! :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

KHALUA... :happydance: CONGRATS! Totally understand your apprehension.... Have you been taking baby aspirin? It is worth the start... Let us be here as you take it day by day Hun! FXD! for a sticky sticky bean! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Kahlua*~ I know the feeling, I had two chemicals, the most recent was 2/2011. FX it's a sticky bean and congrats!!! Lots healthy and happy 9 month vibes for you! :hugs: 

*Faith*~ A big welcome to your sweet new family member! Good luck this cycle!! :flower: 

*AFM~* Still waiting to see what miss af is up to...


----------



## ticking.clock

first donation this cycle tomorrow incase ov happens early


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, that's come around so fast ticking, it only seems like yesterday that you were telling us about last cycle's donations! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

So is AF late now pinkorblue? Getting excited to see what happens within the next day or two! xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lots of luck, Ticking! 

*TTC~* Yep, but only by one day. I had some spotting earlier this afternoon...


----------



## KahluaCupcake

So the baby aspirin is a new one....I haven't heard of it! With all I know about TTC and pregnancy, I'm surprised. I know I've heard mention of it once or twice but thought it was disregarded or advised against? Can someone explain? :x


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Wow, that's come around so fast ticking, it only seems like yesterday that you were telling us about last cycle's donations! xx

i know!
fingers crossed we all get our BFP this month x


----------



## day_dreamer

Can I just have a small rant please?

The donor that we found in October last year, and have been chatting to on and off for the past 12 months and were friends with...has just informed us, approximately 25 days before our very first Insemination, that he no longer does AI...only PI. :brat: *pulls hair out*

Our only other option is someone we've only spoken to this week, is still a teenager and making conversation is like getting blood out of a stone. Ugh.

Good luck everyone insem-ing soon and tww-ing :)


----------



## SpudsMama

That sucks day dreamer :nope: I hope you get better luck with a donor soon! xx


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations Kahlua!!! Love your sig <3 :yipee: It's gonna be ok.

MM, how can u manage the SMEP with a donor? Your donor must be awesome and very cooperative with this. Sometimes mine is a dear, but sometimes he'll pull a disappearing act during the most crucial dates. 

day_dreamer, I'm very sorry with your donor issues. I also had the same problem this cycle and I was also pulling my hair out of frustration. The worst part is when they back-out when everything else is all-set or they just ignore your contact. You still have some time though. Some girls here have found reliable donors within a couple of days. But maybe that teenager may turn out to be ok, after all the sperm content of men is the highest at that age, so you may fall pregnant very quickly and you won't really have to deal with him for a long time. 

Ticking, your cycle is really fast! As Emma said, it only feels like yesterday when you had your 1st donation. Well, fxed Gail is right for u. :thumbup:


----------



## ifoundmysoul

iv been following this thread for some months now girls and want to wish you all good luck and baby dust! :dust:

we got out BFP through home insemination from a donor we met locally on tadpole donations but sadly due to problems with magazine reporters the site now appears to be closed :nope:

i hope it all works out for all of you :flower:


----------



## ticking.clock

getting some good EWCM today and donation is done, will be doing another donation on monday (when i'm due to ovulate) if i havent had a positive OPK by then 
guess thats all we can do and just hope for the best :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations ifoundmysoul! I was a member of the Tadpole forum as well, but luckily I found my donor on there just before it closed down :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Congratulations ifoundmysoul! I was a member of the Tadpole forum as well, but luckily I found my donor on there just before it closed down :thumbup: xx

me too 

and its reopen but a different link, i can post the new link here if anyone wants it x


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd like to have it ticking, please :flower: I like to keep up with what goes on in there just in case things don't work out with TC. He's only in the UK for a few more months and if I don't conceive before then I'll have to find a new donor... xx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats kalua!! Fx everything goes ok!


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'd like to have it ticking, please :flower: I like to keep up with what goes on in there just in case things don't work out with TC. He's only in the UK for a few more months and if I don't conceive before then I'll have to find a new donor... xx

here is the link

https://forums.tadpoletown.co.uk/

my donor gave it to me a few days ago :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Thanks ticking...tadpole was the only place I ever found anyone!


----------



## ticking.clock

my donor is on there


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, I'm back on Tadpole again :happydance: Thanks ticking! Although hopefully I won't need it again... xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Yay, I'm back on Tadpole again :happydance: Thanks ticking! Although hopefully I won't need it again... xx

i'm on with same name as here 

its now run by someone different so fingers crossed it wont keep closing :haha:


----------



## Mummylou23

trying to show my friend tadpole but its coming up forum disabled?


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, it seems so quick that you were just OVg, but I know everyone's cycle is different, so GL FXD! :dust: Wiiiish we could use tadpole but of course we are in the states. We use freespermdonors and freespermdonations websites....

KHALUA, yes, it was recommended from doc AFTER MC as helping strengthen lining and assisting with sticky beans. It isn't for everyone as some people have bleeding problems and cannot take aspirin. There is a thread on BNB for it as well as soooo many women after MC have begun to use it. GL 

DAYDREAMER, sorry you are having donor issues, it just sucks at timing as well. GL

LIAN, actually, SMEP is going to still be hard, BUT, we plan to use shippers, and the cryobank, as long as you buy it, you can have as many vials as you would like.... We scheduled shipment days and amounts already. So, it is just a matter of the day coming....

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Mummylou23 said:


> trying to show my friend tadpole but its coming up forum disabled?

are you using the new link??

as the original site has closed


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Congrats Kahlua!! :happydance: Super happy for you and I am with you on the one day at a time.

We have had one scan already at 7weeks 4 days got to see the little one looks like a gnome if you ask Jen and it had a heart rate of 141. We don't actually get another scan until 20 weeks, but we go in in 2 weeks for a check up and get to hear the heartbeat so that will be cool. 

Good Luck to all you ladies this month Baby Dust to all :dust:


----------



## mechanica

Ah, i'm another tadpoler but havent been there in yonks!!

Congrats Kahlua! Hope its a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Question for some of you lesbian ladies out there. What do your kids call your oh or (non birth mom) We have been trying to come up with a name for Jen. The only thing we have come up with is Maddy (Mom+Daddy) but any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## mechanica

I always thought you'd both be mummy. Or maybe one is mum and the other is mummy? Mummy T and mummy B (or whatever your initials are!). I'm not a lesbian though, so have no idea!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone,

I've been a missing person... and my siggy is out of date. But anyway, I'm back to searching for a sperm donor. We are thinking of starting TTC again, but sadly our last donor moved far away. I have been emailing potential donors and am meeting one who seems promising tomorrow for coffee. Here's hoping he seems good in person too.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

TwinsFanMTB, the couples I know use Mommy and Mama or variations thereof. I know another couple who will be ttc soon, and one identifies as male more than female (not transexual though, just very butch) and she wants to be known as Dad.
I think whatever works for you will work for you. :)


----------



## c.30

Kahlua - congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Day_dreamer, really sorry you're having donor issues, that really annoys me that he's changed his mind at the last minute!! Hope you can sort out the issues before you OV.

Ifoundmysoul - congratulations, h & h 9 months to you too :hugs:

Ticking, GL with donations :dust: 

MrsMM, hope you have a great weekend :thumbup:

Nimyra, nice to see you :thumbup: GL with donor search.

Hello to everyone else too :thumbup:

AFM, 8dpo today, will be testing tomorrow. Have been crazily SS this month as my journal will show ;) but things seem to be good for me at the mo on the TTC front. Feel very positive about it this month, have even thought "this could actually be my month" considering my chart looked pretty good! I've found a really good donor who has been great so far, hopefully I won't need to use him again ;) but if I do, I think this one's with me for the "long haul" - IF there is one - and I think that's helped with the positivity. Having a few sleeping issues at the moment, went to bed late last night, about 1am I think and it's now just gone 7am and I've been up for half an hour. Doesn't matter though, will catch up on sleep later today if need be.

Hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## ifoundmysoul

ticking.clock said:


> TTC Sept 2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to have it ticking, please :flower: I like to keep up with what goes on in there just in case things don't work out with TC. He's only in the UK for a few more months and if I don't conceive before then I'll have to find a new donor... xx
> 
> here is the link
> 
> https://forums.tadpoletown.co.uk/
> 
> my donor gave it to me a few days ago :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks alot ticking! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh great news nimyra, good luck finding a donor, shame you cant use the same donor i love that my boys are full brothers, not that it really matters.


----------



## sparklie

Hi ladies, thought I'd say hello, I've been reading this thread for days now and managed to get up to page 200 (so far lol).

I'm 37 and single and have just advertised for a donor on a couple of sites, got one reply and I'm now waiting to hear back from him.

I do have a question for you all, what ovulation sticks do you use? Are the expensive branded ones better than the cheap ones from ebay?

I look forward to chatting to you

sprinkling lots of baby :dust: to everyone


----------



## ifoundmysoul

the ones of ebay didnt work for me i used superdrugs own they always seemed to be buy one box of 5 get 1 box free


----------



## sparklie

Ah I like bogofs lol, thanks for the info, I'll pop into my local tomorrow and buy some.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

sparkliem I had my best luck with Wondfo brand ovulation strips off eBay. They never led me wrong. Plus, the last batch I bought came with hcg strips too, and that's what I used and got my first faint line at only 9 days past ovulation! For such inexpensive tests, they sure are sensitive.


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Nimyra! So exciting that you're going to TTC again! :happydance:

Welcome, sparklie :flower: Wow, you're brave for reading the entire thread! I attempted it when I first joined but gave up in the end :blush: 

AFM - 9dpo and still not symptom spotting... I'm actually quite proud of myself for staying stress free this cycle. I don't plan to test until the first day AF is due.

:dust: to everyone else who I've missed! xx


----------



## c.30

Welcome sparklie, good luck with finding a donor. :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

lian_hawaii said:


> Ticking, your cycle is really fast! As Emma said, it only feels like yesterday when you had your 1st donation. Well, fxed Gail is right for u. :thumbup:

i think it's because my period arrived a week early :cry: i was gutted but got over it and moved onwards and upwards.
gail predicted a BFP this month but i have a strange feeling it's gonna be december x


----------



## mechanica

I used ebay cheapies to track ovulation and as they got darker i used the clear blue digital (the ones that show the smiley face).

Good luck!


----------



## ticking.clock

getting some "aches" in my groin tonight, done 2 OPK's today one AM and one just now both neg, not due to ovu til monday but done one donation already (yesterday) so spermies there hopefully waiting if it does happen tomorrow unless i can get donor to be available tomorrow night


----------



## LunaBean

I always used ebay cheapy opks and usually got a bfp at 7/8dpo with the preg tests that came with them! I always got good positives with them too. 

Nimyra yaye for ttc again! Its weird how much I miss taking my temp and poas, I never thought Id be lying in bed feeling my baby kicking away tho!


----------



## Nimyra

I feel like a crazy person again. A week ago I was just saying mayyybbbeee its time to give it another shot. And today after meeting an awesome donor I'm like, must have another baby now! Only I'm also really paranoid. I really like the new donor and I'm paranoid that I came on too strong and that he'll change his mind and not help us and we'll be back to the drawing board. A lot of potential donors just stop emailing... usually after I ask how their wives feel about them donating.

Please tell me to chill out and that it will work out if its meant to be.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies i will catch up and do personals later..sorry but i needed to share/vent lol and ask advice...
should have gotten my lh surge today, but didnt..it's close but not there yet and shipped donation arived around 1pm so we inseminated( my first time to put semen in cup and do it that way..worked great, no spillage!!) and i've contacted donor he said he will ship again monday if i need him to...if i get my lh surge tomorrow would tuesday be too late to insem? i kinda hope i dont surge till monday so a tues donation would be good timing...ugh every month this stuff gets all awkward..why cant it just go smooth? to top it off he only put one ice pack and tho it was cool when it arrived the vial of semen was barely cool..he said it should still have lots of swimmers because the TYB they were swimming in prolongs their life etc but i cant help but worry!!! :wacko: Soooooo i'll keep yall updated! :)


----------



## Nimyra

I think you are brave doing the shipping thing. I want to say not to worry, but I'd probably be worried too. Do you have to pay another $200 for another shipping kit because your timing was off? 

maybe your test strips just weren't working and you did surge. 

Goodluck, faithbabies. Hang in there.


----------



## faithbabies

nimyra...thank you! yeah i feel brave trying shipping lol well my hubs not comfortable using local donor..the only one we considered is a couple of hours away and i have three kiddos now and we dont have anyone to leave them with as we live away from family...our shipping donor has alot of success with it so that's why we feel comfortable doing it...and no he said i dont have to pay him for the new kit, just shipping to get to me...i used a cheaper type test from Dollar General which are always pretty accurate for me and also a more expensive brand i think it's clear blue easy...the faint lines actually look darker on the cheaper brand but still negative...i usually get my lh surge 11 days after my period ends but last month and this month i'm on clomid and it's making me ovulate later:( thanks again, fingers crossed anyway :) and good luck to you as well, it's exciting getting a donor and getting the process started again :)


----------



## donorhope87

Hi, I hope this is the right place to post my questions.
I'm new here, and I feel a little bit confused so I hope someone will help
me. A close relative asked me to donate my semen to her partner so
they can have a baby that will have both their genes. I'm completely new to this kind of situation. Is there someone who have used semen from a relative or that have donated to a relative? I guess I would really like to help them but I want to know ...your opinion . please be honest. Thank you very much 
Franco


----------



## lian_83

Hi Faith, I also have the same problem. I feel like I'm always 1-2 days off my target O-date. And I also cheaper type tests and it's quite frustrating when you want the 2nd line to just be a bit darker but it's not.. I'm afraid the stress even delays O so it's not helping.. I also used Soy this cycle and it's supposed to make me O 10 days after the last pill, but this cycle it was 13 days after, so it's quite disappointing as well.


----------



## Nimyra

Franco,

I have certainly heard of women using sperm from their partner's relative but I don't think anyone on here has done that (anyone???). Most of us have found known (unrelated) donors or used anonymous donors from a sperm bank.

I personally think there are several reasons to be cautious about donating your sperm to a relative, but it is a personal decision. If your relative conceives and has the baby are you going to feel okay not being the father but having to see the child on a regular basis? Are you going to be comfortable with the parents' decision to tell or not tell the child about their origins? Are there areas for misunderstanding (such as timing donations) that might lead to family drama? What if someone accidentally caught a sexually transmitted infection from you, would that cause family drama? Will other family members know? There are also legal and financial risks that need to be considered. 

I think its best to tread carefully and examine your own feelings deeply. If you are excited about the idea, then get yourself tested for STDs, start looking at sample donor contracts (laying out each parties responsibilities) and go from there. Don't feel like you have to donate though just because someone asked you. It has to be the right situation.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: nimyra

*Franco~* Didn't want to read and run... My husband and I discussed the possibility of asking a relative of his that he does get along with but ultimately decided we were better off with a non related donor. The drama factor most likely would have come up one way or another but that's just how his family is. I think Nimyra gave you great food for thought, good luck with your decision and I wish you and your relative the very best. :) 

*AFM~* I'm on the egg chase again, crossing my fingers that my donor can do a variation of the smep. If no bfp, l'll have to wait until the new year to ttc again. So loads of baby :dust: 

Good luck to everyone on the chase, donor searching and in those in the TTW!!! :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

lian..thanks for the understanding! it is difficult and challenging esp if u dont have fresh sperm on hand lol ;) fxd we get our bfp's soon! :hugs:


franco..welcome and i agree with nimyra and pinkorblue...we considered relatives and good friends but end the end anon donor just sounded like a better fit for us...


pinkorblue...tons of baby dust to you!! :hugs:


afm...so we did insem yesterday with no lh surge and today one opk shows pos lh and the other isnt quite positive ughhhh so i'll do it again later this afternoon...looks like it will be tonite or in the morning when i get +surge so my donor is shipping again tomorrow and i will insem again on tuesday...so if i've already ovulated when i do my insem how do my chances for bfp look?? i've always done it early rather than late...fxd!! :)

baby dust to everyone trying and in 2ww :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Franco, I think Miranda and Kirsten (unapologetik) are using a relative...or it might be an in-law (can't remember sorry) so it might be worth asking them?

I'm currently trying to write a contract for our new donor...I'm not 100% sure on him, but I'm hoping he's just shy and quiet because he's young, and that we'll get to know him better in time.


----------



## donorhope87

Hi thank you for your suggestions! I guess I've never really thought about all the consequences. But I would do everything to make her happy.
This is the story. My aunt has been always a part of my life , she helped my mom ( her sister) to rise me. My mom is a single mom. Now my aunt who is still pretty young and her partner want to have a baby on their own and she and her wife asked me if I could donate my semen to them. I guess I've never been so embarassed in all my life. But I think it would be great to help them. SHe has done a lot of things for me in the past. I do not have stds I'm a blood donor and I do not want to have parental rights over the baby. I want the baby to belong to them and no one else. But I'm still confused. My mom of course will not kno about this. I guess she would kill me if only she knew.
But I would feel very very bad saying no to my aunt.
Another question , how can get in touch with unapologetik in this forum? 
Franco


----------



## sparklie

Hi Franco, I'm new here but just had to say please consider your relationship with your mum, you say that she won't know about the donation because she'd kill you, all I'm saying is that I know you love your aunt but please don't ruin your relationship with your mum. This is a very difficult situation to be in and I think it needs a lot of careful thought and consideration and please don't feel pressurised into donating because she's your aunt. I hope you manage to work this out without hurting yourself or family.

Teri



Teri


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, I need your advice again. I found a local donor and we were talking on Friday but I haven't heard back from him since I suggested we meet for coffee in town to discuss things further. I really thought I would have heard back by now as he was quick to respond on Friday. I know it's only Monday and feel like I'm being paranoid but I'm now worrying that if he can't respond over the weekend what will happen if I ovulate on a weekend in the future. I do have an offer of a back up donor and I'm thinking of getting in touch with him again.

Do you think I should wait and hear or go for the back up wrigglies?

Here's some Monday morning baby dust for everyone:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

i think you need to go with your gut instinct :thumbup:

my donor is available with just an hours notice so i am lucky, he knows i do an OPK first thing (6am) and i'll email him if its positive so he checks his emails around 8am and if positive will arrange to meet if we dont already have it planned.

just did 2nd donation of this cycle so now in our TWW :happydance:7lets see if Gails prediction is right :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Sparklie,

I say its always a good idea to have a back-up plan. Waiting to hear back from donor is so stressful, you don't need to add stress to the situation. 

Franco, 

I don't think this is something that should be secret from your Mom. These things always come out sooner or later. Better to be upfront and have an honest discussion now, before you've committed.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back :wave: NIMYRA! GL with the donor search and egg chase! :dust:

TWINS, I think the Maddy idea is so very cute... Our daughter calls DW Mom and she calls me Mommy. She is VERY adament about people distiniguishing between us, it is rather cute. Our families now do the same. It was easier as when she was about 5, she "realized" we were both women and she doesn't want anyone confusing that fact.... We originally were going to go with Momma M or L as they did no the L-word, but she went with her own variation...Good Luck.... 

:wave: to new additions. 

Franco, it is definitely something to thoroughly think through. I have always thought it would be hard for a person to interact with "their" child if they were in the same room often... UNAPOLOGETIK is using a family member so they would be GREAT to talk to on here.

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, just an update to let yall know after looking over my opk's i def had lh surge yesterday between 8am and 12p..reminder i did AI the day before at noon...i feel like i ovulated yesterday evening as i had alot of cramping but who knows..anyway so i cancelled the shipment for wed as i'm sure that would be too late..really think this cycle is a bust too...with shipping and not enough ice on the swimmers i'm thinking i inseminated too early:wacko: ah well try again next month ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :( 


baby dust to everyone else! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

faithbabies - an insem the day before a positive OPK isn't too early, I'd say you're definitely in the two week wait! I don't know whether that's good news or bad news though :haha: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

timing wise was fine hun, better to have them there waiting. i dont know much about the shipping though, hope there were some strong little swimmers in there.


----------



## faithbabies

thank you TTC and Topaz!! :hugs: i hope there were some strong swimmers as well! so i'm saying for poops and giggles that i'm 1dpo but not sure how accurate that is haha ;) 2ww = :wacko:


----------



## Nimyra

aw good luck, huh. It only takes one strong swimmer. 

I was thinking about doing shipping with our last donor but I don't know that its really going to be worth all the hassle and stress. I'm hopeful about a new local donor I found and am still emailing with one or two others. 

But still several days from CD1 so it will probably be late in the month before I am trying. can't wait. so impatient.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Fx for super swimmers, Faith!! :dust: 

*TTC~* Sending bfp vibes!!! :) 

*AFM~* Looks like my variation of SMEP is a go this cycle! My donor is available for 4 of the 5 days I wanted, can't wait to get started! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

well according to FF i ovulated on sat 
we did donation on fri pm and today ive had some spotting 

fingers crossed


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds like perfect timing ticking! xx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Good luck all those in the TWW or upcoming TWW's

I broke my left wrist a week ago so i have been struggling to just go to the toilet let alone check my cm Im a bit annoyed but I guess Im thankful that Im not yet TTC that could have been awkward trying to do everything one handed :haha: anyway one of my friends is 6 weeks preg, my cousin is 8 weeks and sister is 33 weeks ahhhhh im jealous lol

good luck all


----------



## LunaBean

Yea the day before ov is fine, this time I did it 5, 3 and the day before, but with one pregnancy it was 3 days before and it still worked!!! good luck girls!!


----------



## MrsMM24

FAITH, sounds like this is a good cycle, having the swimmers waiting before egg drop yeilds better results. You are in the egg chase Hun.... FXD! :dust:
TICKING, GL FXD! It sounds like you timed things juuust right! :dust:
MAMA, so sorry to hear that you broke your wrist, I hope the healing process speeds up. :hugs:

NIMYRA, GL with the donor. Where did you find this one, if I can ask? 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good luck Ticking!!! :)

*MM~* I hope you feel better. :hugs:

*Mama~* Ouch. I hope your wrist heals very soon..


----------



## mammawannabe

hey ladies ~ Can i bump in?? 

I am ttc with DH - however we have to do insems (dh can't ejaculate during intercourse ) so he gives me a sample and i insem. We are trying to follow some sort of SMEP plan also using opks to track o....so far no luck, but i can really use the support of this thread moving forward as i tend to have many questions...

right now i'm at the end of my TWW and i'm pretty sure AF is on it's way but we shall see...

Good Luck ladies and thanks for letting me Bump in..

K


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Mamma~* :wave: welcome and good luck!! :)


----------



## ticking.clock

well my temp dropped quite a bit this morning so im not sure that this month has been sucessfull x


----------



## lian_83

MM24, Wow, your temp skyrocketed today. It sure must be some kind of fever or flu. Have u started the SMEP already?

Ticking, I think your temp drop is just the normal 2nd estrogen surge. Heaps of pregnant charts on FF get that so don't worry. 

Faith, you probably know this already but just for some PMA, all u need is JUST ONE strong swimmer and there are millions on that sample. Even if some of them died during the shipment, you still have several millions left. As long as the semen is nourishing the :spermy: some of them are bound to survive.

Pink, good luck with the SMEP. Your donor is a real gem. This could finally be your month.

Mama_of_one, hope your wrist heals quickly and u can join the TTC-'fun' soon. :baby:
___
AFM, I'm 6DPO and I would say that I have never felt so positive about my chances. I feel like I'm going to get that :bfp: soon. Well, psychic Gail predicted that I'll conceive by December 2011, but she also said that October is the turning point of my life..


----------



## ticking.clock

well i went to my DR's this morning for advice, showed her my charts and she wants a blood test done to check my LH levels, and another test (progesterone??) done if my period does turn up.
she then said they would give me meds to ensure ovulation every month (boost fertility) but not until 1 yr after last depo which is april, not that far away really


we spoke about OPK's and she said they are evil little things as your LH surge can be missed so easily, and that me charting my temp has helped and that im checking my CM shows my body is doing something

statistics show fertility returns and most people fall pregnant between 6 and 8 months of last injection and i'm at 7 months since last injection so she feels i need to relax, have the tests and take it from there.

i told her i was using a donor and she was shocked, i'm the first she has met that is TTC with a donor but can see that our timings are right so cant see why it wont happen

fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## day_dreamer

Ladies...I'm confused and I'm hoping you'll be able to help me...

This month will be our first month TTC. I always presumed we'd get donations on O-2 and O...however now its coming to working out the logistics I don't know how I can because I'm not regular...can't only message the donor when the CBFM says peak...and that's going to be O...so we'll end up with donations on O and O+1 :( maybe even O+1 and O+2 seeing as our donor wants 24hrs notice!

Those of you who have had BFPs...have you received donations on the above days with any success? I'm worried.

Any advice??


----------



## LunaBean

Personally, O+1 or 2 is abit late, since the egg will be already gone :( Are you only using the CBFM? Cheapies tend to get gradually darker over a few days so u have abit of notice, but the cbfm can go from low to high in a matter of hours. Maybe that way u cud kind of 'predict' in advance when u'll O? Rather than only having the 24 hours notice?


----------



## MrsMM24

DAY, I think that LUNA is right, 0+2 is too late, the eggy only lives 48 hrs total. I think that you should probably be contacting donor when the monitor says high, statistically, it is better to have the swimmers in before the egg drops.... GL

TICKING, GL with the bloods I hope there is a surprise!! GL

LIAN :hugs: Thanks, yeah, I indicated on my chart illness and fever, so hopefully it figures it out to help with OV. I am still SMEP'n starting in 2 days regardless. We can't let the donations go to waste and I am sure to OV in there somewhere!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## day_dreamer

LunaBean said:


> Personally, O+1 or 2 is abit late, since the egg will be already gone :( Are you only using the CBFM? Cheapies tend to get gradually darker over a few days so u have abit of notice, but the cbfm can go from low to high in a matter of hours. Maybe that way u cud kind of 'predict' in advance when u'll O? Rather than only having the 24 hours notice?

That's what I thought :( 
Yeah only using the CBFM and this month (first time using it) I got 10 highs before my peak so if that continues next time its not really practical to be messaging the donor when it gets to high. But equally, I have no way of knowing whether I'll get the same number of highs, I could get 3, 5, 10 or more so have no idea when to expect a peak other than when it arrives. I've never had any luck with cheapies before...can't remember whether I had the 10miu or 30miu...but I never got a positive...just loads of differing darknesses. 

Humff :( 

This month I got a peak on CD26 but its been a 40 day cycle which is quite long for me...if I aim for that and then O early im gonna miss it anyway as donor needs 24hrs notice. waaaaaah


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks Lian, he really is :) and I hope so!!! Your chart is looking good, FX you announce a :bfp: very soon!


----------



## lezbianMother

HI ladies .. im hoping someone can help me out with a answer lol ....im goin to be doing a home insemination on the 17th of this month ....my sperm donor stated that his sperm is Really really thick would that be a problem when i go to inseminate myself? and being that he stated that its so thick would i have problems drawin it up in the syringe? or let it sit for a few mins to see if it liquidfy sum? (someone told me that might work) i hope someone can help me out


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hello ladies!

im new to bnb but have been stalking for a few days. so i figured it was time for me to post. 

me and my wife are planning to IVI or ICI. can any of you tell me which has a better rate of sucess? we tried IVI last year but our donor had LSP. all 3 times produced BFN. 

i've been charting for the past year and getting my body ready. we are finally ready to try again. what i need advice on is which at home process is better? what is the best consistency is best for his swimmers? and what at home kit did any o you use. also is it better to do BD before insert?

i would appreciate all the help i can get.

goodluck to you all:flower:


----------



## babymakestwo

Ladies,

Can someone help me out here! Just started my period today (hopefully my last visit from the :witch: until July-ish!!!), trying to work out a good date for the insem this month. Didn't get to do the first one last month as donor was abroad, hopefully he will be around this time.

I seem to have a short LP. Cycle this month was 27 days, I think I ov'ed on about day 16. I have attached a picture, would someone check it out and give me your opinion. These were the OPKs for a few days, I missed day 13, but would I be correct in saying my surge must have been sometime on day 16 - that is the darkest line I got, then 24 hours later there was no line?

https://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/heidi85louise/SDC10652.jpg

If that's correct, I will set a date with the donor for 27th Oct (day 16), subject to OPKs. I will be moving on the 28th so it's a really bad time, but I just want to get this ball rolling now!

My thinking was that even if I get the surge on day 17 or even 18, at least the stuff will be there waiting, and if it's a little too late then so be it.

Thoughts???


----------



## JazznTee

lezbianMother said:


> HI ladies .. im hoping someone can help me out with a answer lol ....im goin to be doing a home insemination on the 17th of this month ....my sperm donor stated that his sperm is Really really thick would that be a problem when i go to inseminate myself? and being that he stated that its so thick would i have problems drawin it up in the syringe? or let it sit for a few mins to see if it liquidfy sum? (someone told me that might work) i hope someone can help me out

no matter how thick it is its still a liquid i will go in the syringe or you can just put it in a softcup and insert the softcup but you dont want to just leave it there sperm is not meant to be outside the body long.


----------



## JazznTee

babymakestwo said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me out here! Just started my period today (hopefully my last visit from the :witch: until July-ish!!!), trying to work out a good date for the insem this month. Didn't get to do the first one last month as donor was abroad, hopefully he will be around this time.
> 
> I seem to have a short LP. Cycle this month was 27 days, I think I ov'ed on about day 16. I have attached a picture, would someone check it out and give me your opinion. These were the OPKs for a few days, I missed day 13, but would I be correct in saying my surge must have been sometime on day 16 - that is the darkest line I got, then 24 hours later there was no line?
> 
> https://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/heidi85louise/SDC10652.jpg
> 
> If that's correct, I will set a date with the donor for 27th Oct (day 16), subject to OPKs. I will be moving on the 28th so it's a really bad time, but I just want to get this ball rolling now!
> 
> My thinking was that even if I get the surge on day 17 or even 18, at least the stuff will be there waiting, and if it's a little too late then so be it.
> 
> Thoughts???

Well looks like your first detection of a surge was on the 15th and and 16 those were your 2 prime days you also want to remember even with a short cycle your surge days can change i have a 24 day cycle a 12 lp but i O once on the 12 and when i got pregnant i had O on cd 9 so i took donations the 8 ,9 and 10. so just make sure you keep testing you can tell him you may need him around the cd 14 to 16 to give yourself a window if your surge day changes this way he will be prepared to available those three days.


----------



## JazznTee

READY4OURBABY said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> im new to bnb but have been stalking for a few days. so i figured it was time for me to post.
> 
> me and my wife are planning to IVI or ICI. can any of you tell me which has a better rate of sucess? we tried IVI last year but our donor had LSP. all 3 times produced BFN.
> 
> i've been charting for the past year and getting my body ready. we are finally ready to try again. what i need advice on is which at home process is better? what is the best consistency is best for his swimmers? and what at home kit did any o you use. also is it better to do BD before insert?
> 
> i would appreciate all the help i can get.
> 
> goodluck to you all:flower:


When a donor has Lsp that makes it harder for your because there sperm count is low, but if you want to continue with the donor you may need to inseminate more then once. maybe day before o day of O hoping that at least one of the strong ones make it. I did a @ home insemination but i didnt use a kit. i just used a softcup. a bit of preseed near my cervix for extra cm applied with my hands and then i just inserted the softcup but there are other methods the woman on here use but the softcup was better for me because i needed to be able to get up and move around and know that the sperm would still be position around my cervix and not running back down,but thats what was best for me I also took 3 donation and keep the cup in me a total of 12 hours each and yes i gave my self stimulation so that my cervix would drop into the cup and aid some of the sperm.


----------



## ticking.clock

well ladies my temp has gone back up today!
im 5dpo had tiny bit spotting yesterday and day before

i refuse to symptom spot lol xxx


----------



## Nimyra

Day_Dreamer: It sounds like you need to be combining ovulation prediction methods. Tracking my CM has helped me a lot to get a bit of notice on ovulation. I'm also using the ovwatch, which is pricey, but it gives you 5 days notice! Maybe you could look into that.

LezbianMother -- the consistency shouldn't be an issue, just let it sit for 10 minutes and you should be able to draw it up in a syringe just fine.

READY -- I'm a bit confused, but I think what you are saying is that in the past you've done IUIs but your donor had low sperm count issues. Now you are using a different donor and want to know what method is best? The answer depends on whether you are using a live donor or frozen sperm. If you are doing frozen sperm, IUI is best, and it should be combined with ultrasounds to confirm the exact timing of ovulation and/or a trigger shot. That's because frozen sperm doesn't work so well so the IUI is necessary. If you are using fresh sperm then IUI is not worth it. IUI involves washing the sperm which makes the sperm die faster... so again your timing needs to be dead on. With fresh sperm its much better to just get a sample 2 or 3 times in the days leading up to ovulation (and maybe day of) and inseminate yourself using a syringe or softcup. You are NOT injecting the sperm into your cervix... you are just depositing it on your cervix. The sperm will find their own way in. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## day_dreamer

Nimyra - yeah the CBFM is supposed to give 5 days but gave me 10 last time (first usage) and I do track cm too, but again, just not that reliable as can be ewcm for 3-7 days. My temps are all over the place so I gave up!


----------



## Nimyra

I've started my cycle, hooray! I'm really excited to be TTC this month.

I started wearing my ovwatch last night, bought some instead cups, and am praying that my donor doesn't back out. 

I'm supposed to meet up with the donor next week to go over the contract and std testing. I found this one on FreeSpermDonorRegistry. The site was recently featured in a Newsweek article so there are a lot of new first-time donors on there right now. I'm happy to have a first time donor, but it also raises the risk of him backing out. But probably I'm worrying about nothing.


----------



## Nimyra

day_dreamer said:


> Nimyra - yeah the CBFM is supposed to give 5 days but gave me 10 last time (first usage) and I do track cm too, but again, just not that reliable as can be ewcm for 3-7 days. My temps are all over the place so I gave up!

Maybe you need a donor who is willing to give you a week's worth of donations. Is your donor only willing to give you one or two a cycle?


----------



## c.30

Firstly, welcome to all the new ladies on here, nice to see you all :hi:

Nimyra - my donor was a first timer and I quite liked that; he didn't know much about much to be honest but I've answered any questions he's had etc and we seem to have formed a nice relationship out of that. I've talked to some donors who seemed to think they knew my body better than I did so to talk to someone who was almost like a sponge, retaining all the info, was quite nice. GL with this cycle, think it's really exciting you're trying again :happydance:

MrsMM - glad you're feeling better, GL with the SMEP this month :dust: :hugs:

Ticking - hope you have a good 2ww and GL with the no SS ;) 

For anyone I've missed out :hi: GL with insems, 2ww's etc ;)

AFM, I'm CD27, 13DPO - I took 3 early tests :dohh: which were all negative. FF is telling me to test saturday. I'm not having any AF symptoms but I am having other strange "symptoms". From my previous charts, I'd expect AF to come tonight/tomorrow but also wouldn't be surprised if she turned up at the weekend. TRYING not to get my hopes too high but this cycle has felt different so lets hope that witch stays away!!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Nimyra said:


> Maybe you need a donor who is willing to give you a week's worth of donations. Is your donor only willing to give you one or two a cycle?

I was the one who suggested 2, as he's travelling so far!! I might see how he feels about 3, then that covers 5 days which is better.

I'm CD1 today too but not expecting to inseminate til at least CD20 onwards! Good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

day_dreamer said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you need a donor who is willing to give you a week's worth of donations. Is your donor only willing to give you one or two a cycle?
> 
> I was the one who suggested 2, as he's travelling so far!! I might see how he feels about 3, then that covers 5 days which is better.
> 
> I'm CD1 today too but not expecting to inseminate til at least CD20 onwards! Good luck!Click to expand...

My other thought is to use egg whites this cycle (just 1-2 ml along with the donation), since they can help those swimmers live longer if they get there too early. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZ!!! How are you two???

:wave: welcome newbies! Glad you posted! GL FXD!

BABYMAKES, it does look like you OVd on 15/16, what is your temp saying?

TICKING... awesome, hope rising temp is a good sign FXD!

NIMYRA! Yay! for a cycle start... looking forward to hearing your good news soon! FXD! and GL with the donor! :dust:

CHERYL, I am following you on the testing thread and here, GL Hun! This all sounds sooo promising! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

good luck guys, i hope we get some :bfp: this month :thumbup:

i'm actually doing well with the no SS so far, only symptom i have thats annoying me is my pants are a bit snug as im a bit bloated and "feels" hard (but this could be cos of AF too) but it's annoying cos my pants are digging in :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Good luck starting SMEP tomorrow, my fingers are tightly crossed for you. :flower:

*Nimyra~* Good luck with your donor. I'm considering egg whites myself if I don't see enough ewcm this time. :dust: 

:wave: *Cheryl* sending stay away :witch: vibes for you. 

*Ticking~* Sounds promising! :)


----------



## Nimyra

I decided to make an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow. I realized that what is going to help me stop being a crazy lady this month is to know that I've done everything I can to help be successful. Beyond that, it is in God's hands. So, doing acupuncture will help me feel like I'm doing my piece to help my body be ready to welcome a healthy baby. 

I'm feeling hopeful that it will work out with the new donor. Just need to hang in there and try not to obsess. 

Thanks everyone for your support. I'm also hoping to see lots of BFPs this month!


----------



## SpudsMama

15dpo and getting brown spotting as well as low temps and the start of cramping... Joy of joys! :wacko: 

I've got my fingers crossed for you ticking and good luck with your donations MrsMM! They start today don't they? xx


----------



## ticking.clock

i think i'm gonna be out this month as my temp has dropped again today despite a rise yesterday

had bloods done today x


----------



## mammawannabe

i'm out this month too i believe...been brown spotting for the last few days, just waiting for AF to finally arrive so i can move on to the next cycle...grr. 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting. 

k


----------



## sparklie

Hi ladies, me again, I'm hoping one day I'll post something positive lol. 

Can you lovely ladies recommend a sperm donation site? I've tried a couple of free ones but the response wasn't very good. I've had 2 donors respond, one didn't want to be sti tested and didn't want his wife to know he was donating (I told him to jog on, as it wasn't right on both accounts) and the the other donor can only do 1 donation a cycle (but he does sound lovely).

I've looked at co parent match (but there's no one in my area) :(

Thank you 

Lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust:

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ticking.clock

what sites have you used?

i found my donor on tadpole donations


----------



## day_dreamer

Tadpole, free sperm donors registry, free sperm donors worldwide, baby donor, pollen tree, pride angel.

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry the :witch: showed up, TTC :hugs:

Lots of :dust: your way, Mamma...

Good luck Sparklie, hope you find a great donor!


----------



## sparklie

Thanks ladies, I've tried co parents net and baby donor, I'll have a look at the others that you've recommended later tonight x


----------



## SpudsMama

I can definitely recommend the Tadpole forum (if you're from the UK). I met my donor on there and he's lovely :thumbup: xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

JazznTee said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!
> 
> im new to bnb but have been stalking for a few days. so i figured it was time for me to post.
> 
> me and my wife are planning to IVI or ICI. can any of you tell me which has a better rate of sucess? we tried IVI last year but our donor had LSP. all 3 times produced BFN.
> 
> i've been charting for the past year and getting my body ready. we are finally ready to try again. what i need advice on is which at home process is better? what is the best consistency is best for his swimmers? and what at home kit did any o you use. also is it better to do BD before insert?
> 
> i would appreciate all the help i can get.
> 
> goodluck to you all:flower:
> 
> 
> When a donor has Lsp that makes it harder for your because there sperm count is low, but if you want to continue with the donor you may need to inseminate more then once. maybe day before o day of O hoping that at least one of the strong ones make it. I did a @ home insemination but i didnt use a kit. i just used a softcup. a bit of preseed near my cervix for extra cm applied with my hands and then i just inserted the softcup but there are other methods the woman on here use but the softcup was better for me because i needed to be able to get up and move around and know that the sperm would still be position around my cervix and not running back down,but thats what was best for me I also took 3 donation and keep the cup in me a total of 12 hours each and yes i gave my self stimulation so that my cervix would drop into the cup and aid some of the sperm.Click to expand...


That helps me so much! The donor backed out after the last donation. So we have a new younger donor now. I've heard good things about the softcup. Im looking up places I could get them now.


----------



## c.30

The :witch: flew in :growlmad:

Quick question for you ladies who have used soft cup and preseed; this cycle (or next depending on whether I get to try this cycle) I'm hoping to have 2 donations again but the first one I'd like to simply put in the soft cup and try to insert. For the ladies who have done it this way, have you inserted the coft cup sitting down? What's the best way to avoid spillage. Also, I think I've read in this thread that people have put the preseed in the softcup or around the edges. Any advice grateful :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

I used to insert the Pre-Seed vaginally first, whilst he did his bit in another room. Then, I'd apply some more to the inside of the cup. Before, I always put the cup in sitting on the toilet, but some of it always dripped out, so I plan to try it lying down this time to see if that helps :thumbup: xx


----------



## mammawannabe

c.30 - AF got me too...guess we're on the same cycle. lol. I was wondering the same thing about the softcups, i wanted to use them last cycle but was afraid to put it in lying down and didn't want to risk losing any precious cargo. lol. Maybe i will give it another go this cycle and see what happens. I think i might try to place it before i need to just for practice.

k


----------



## Nimyra

c.30 said:


> The :witch: flew in :growlmad:
> 
> Quick question for you ladies who have used soft cup and preseed; this cycle (or next depending on whether I get to try this cycle) I'm hoping to have 2 donations again but the first one I'd like to simply put in the soft cup and try to insert. For the ladies who have done it this way, have you inserted the coft cup sitting down? What's the best way to avoid spillage. Also, I think I've read in this thread that people have put the preseed in the softcup or around the edges. Any advice grateful :thumbup:

I lined the cup with preseed (just a bit), then put the sperm in the cup. If you have too much volume of liquids in the cup it will spill. If I kept it below 4ml I didn't spill. My preferred method was to stand with one leg on the edge of the tub and insert it like that, being careful to keep the cup horizontal. The only time I spilled was when I had too much liquids (5 ml) in the cup. If you spill a little it isn't the end of the world, just keep on with what you are doing and hope for the best.


----------



## day_dreamer

double post


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm currently using a soft cup for AF and really struggling with leakage...my flow isn't even particularly heavy but having had it in an hour or so its all over the tp. I wanted to use it for insemination but am worried now! 

TMI alert...when I insert it it seems to go in the right place...as far back as possible, and I make sure the front rim is pushed behind the boney bit...but it still leaks :(


----------



## sparklie

Hi Day Dreamer, did you buy the right size? I know they come in 2 sizes and when I ordered mine they only had the pink ones which are the smaller size. I'm hoping they're going to be okay as I'd hate to see the size of the bigger ones :D I'm going to try mine tonight when I get home, they look so fiddly to me though!


----------



## c.30

Thanks TTC and Nimyra, that really helps :thumbup:

Sorry the witch got you mamma, but yay that we're on the same cycle :flower: there seems to be a few of us this month. 

Didn't realise they come in 2 sizes sparklie, mine are blue and yes, they are rather big lol. :blush: ;)


----------



## day_dreamer

There was only 1 size available (pink) when I got mine. It feels fine, just leaks!


----------



## c.30

Yep just realised mine were in a blueish wrapper but are actually pink! :dohh:

Is this the first time you've used them for AF day_dreamer? I wouldn't worry about using them for insem, as Nimyra said, as long as the amount is around 4ml, it should be fine. :flower:


----------



## mechanica

I didn't use preseed, (my donor said it diluted the sample rather than helped it along) and I didn't use the softcups until 30 minutes after I'd inseminated (I'd use a syringe, bum on pillows for 30 mins and then insert the softcup laying down and leave it in overnight) BUT if I was inserting the sample once it was in the softcup, I think I'd insert it while I was laying down, that way the softcup stays as horizontal as possible before you hook it behind the pubic bone. I always found I spilled it when I was trying to get it out!


----------



## SpudsMama

I didn't even know you get could two different size softcups! I've always used the pink ones and they look big enough as it is :shock: I might use Nimyra's method actually and insert it with one leg up on the bath. That's how I check my CM... xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Aww, sorry the with flew in on you Mamma and Cheryl. :hugs: Good luck and baby dust for this cycle! 

Oh, I didn't know softcups came in more than one size. Learn something new everyday.. :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

hey guys
is it safe to exercise while TTC??

i had been going to bootcamp to help me loose weight but have read online that it can stop you concieving but my dr and my trainer have said its safe to do
i really want to go back (3 times a week i'd be going) as i feel that im gaining the weight again 

HELP


----------



## day_dreamer

I've been doing lots of reading about exercise and as far as I can see its totally fine. So long as you don't overdo it (hours and hours every day) then its great. And completely safe to continue through pregnancy too, again so long as you don't over do the strenuous stuff.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I agree with day_dreamer. I exercise 4x a week for 1 hour... So if you really want to, go for it. Happy exercising, Ticking! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Random question and I'm sure it's probably been brought up on this thread before but, does anyone have a back up donor, just in case their "main" donor can't make it, or pulls out at the last minute? It's not something I've ever done before, but because my donor is only living in the UK for a few months before going back to the US, I'd like to have someone on stand-by, because who knows if I'll have conceived by then? :wacko: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

no i dont 

well i talk to another donor but no plans on using his services at the moment xx


----------



## babymakestwo

My current (but as yet unused) donor is starting to hack me off a bit. I can't describe exactly why, but one thing is he won't give a straight answer to a question.

I'm considering trying to find a different donor, but with less than 2 weeks till ovulations I feel like I'm leaving it a bit last minute!

I may look into a more local donor, as that would be easier, but I wanted to know what some more experienced ladies have to say - have any of you found a new donor that you are happy with within, say, a week?!?

I'm just getting myself a bit confused and worked up here!


----------



## ticking.clock

well im now 8dpo and had some ewcm this afternoon when i whiped myself
i wonder whats going on lol x


----------



## mechanica

babymakestwo said:


> My current (but as yet unused) donor is starting to hack me off a bit. I can't describe exactly why, but one thing is he won't give a straight answer to a question.
> 
> I'm considering trying to find a different donor, but with less than 2 weeks till ovulations I feel like I'm leaving it a bit last minute!
> 
> I may look into a more local donor, as that would be easier, but I wanted to know what some more experienced ladies have to say - have any of you found a new donor that you are happy with within, say, a week?!?
> 
> I'm just getting myself a bit confused and worked up here!

I did. I ditched my first donor because he was a twat, randomly emailed another (didn't think he'd agree to help me) hoping he'd help in a month or so and he donated that cycle. If it doesn't feel right, it usually isn't. The second donor was AMAZING, seriously wonderful. I'm so glad i emailed him, i was so much more comfortable using him and he gave me my BFP so i'm doubly happy!


----------



## Nimyra

I have a back-up this month, but its a shipping back up, so not super likely to work and pricey. I'm only going to have the back-up ship if my new donor backs out. Hopefully he won't!

LunaBean regularly had back up donors. Some months she even used more than one donor. 

Also, if a donor seems to be sketchy, definitely ditch them. This person could be the biological father of your baby... do you want that to be someone sketchy? You can find a donor in 2 weeks with a bit of luck. I found my donors within a week. Just cast a wide net.


----------



## babymakestwo

Thanks for the input ladies. Have just bitten the bullet and emailed a guy who contacted me a couple of months ago. He is young but has donated to a couple of ladies before, so hopefully he knows what he is doing.

Fingers crossed! *stress stress stress*


----------



## babymakestwo

mechanica said:


> I did. I ditched my first donor because he was a twat, randomly emailed another (didn't think he'd agree to help me) hoping he'd help in a month or so and he donated that cycle. If it doesn't feel right, it usually isn't. The second donor was AMAZING, seriously wonderful. I'm so glad i emailed him, i was so much more comfortable using him and he gave me my BFP so i'm doubly happy!

That is pretty much what I have just done! Found a few emails from FSDW from a couple of months ago, and emailed the one who actually gave me some information, not just 'Do you still need a donor?'

What did you do with regards to meeting up? I was thinking to meet him at the train station on donation day (11 days time!!!), go into town for a coffee and then go back to mine for the donation? I can't really afford to travel to meet him next week, In addition to lack of money, I have to fit in 5 days of work, a trip to the airport (HIGHLY exciting! And yes that is serious! :happydance:) and continue to pack up my life to move house!

Also, what did you tell the first donor? I'm dreadful with confrontation, I was just going to tell him I have changed my mind!!!

I'm so glad your 'replacement donor' worked out! And his super swimmers even gave you TWO babies! It gives me hope that this about turn will work out for me.


----------



## Nimyra

I think meeting once is fine. THat's what I did with my donor 2 years ago - met and then decided to go ahead with the donation or not. That said, could you maybe do a skype call before hand or talk on the phone so you have a better sense of him?


----------



## babymakestwo

Nimyra said:


> talk on the phone so you have a better sense of him?

That's a good idea, and one I shall keep in mind. Thanks :D


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> JAZZ!!! How are you two???
> 
> :wave: welcome newbies! Glad you posted! GL FXD!
> 
> BABYMAKES, it does look like you OVd on 15/16, what is your temp saying?
> 
> TICKING... awesome, hope rising temp is a good sign FXD!
> 
> NIMYRA! Yay! for a cycle start... looking forward to hearing your good news soon! FXD! and GL with the donor! :dust:
> 
> CHERYL, I am following you on the testing thread and here, GL Hun! This all sounds sooo promising! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:

We are doing well still nausea, still realizing what i can and cannot eat. oh and i can not drink echinechea tea started vomiting violently felt like the exorcism in here. Never again. my thing is advocados fruits things citrusy and cakes and sweets and for meets the only thing i can do is salami no chicken no had a steak was not that bad. but for the most part health foods.

10 weeks today Sonogram Nov 8 super happy time is moving on up and i happy to put food in my mouth again but i can only eat super light because of not eating all those weeks i cause my stomach to shrink. otherwise i am well thank for asking... Hope all is well for you how everything going.


----------



## JazznTee

c.30 said:


> The :witch: flew in :growlmad:
> 
> Quick question for you ladies who have used soft cup and preseed; this cycle (or next depending on whether I get to try this cycle) I'm hoping to have 2 donations again but the first one I'd like to simply put in the soft cup and try to insert. For the ladies who have done it this way, have you inserted the coft cup sitting down? What's the best way to avoid spillage. Also, I think I've read in this thread that people have put the preseed in the softcup or around the edges. Any advice grateful :thumbup:

I didnt put the preseed in the cup as i didnt want to dilute the donor semen which is natural i just put a bit on my finger and applied around my opening for ease and some inside and pushed towards my cervix just to add to the natural CM you dont want to use alot woman who usually use alot its because they are having NI and most of the preseed gets pushed around in NI but Doing AI you want to apply alittle some say around the cup some say in but i just wanted a little right near my cervix to aid the swim. My wife is forensic scientist and deals with DNA and sperm sample daily so she did not want me to do to much. Then i just had the donor ejaculate directly into the softcup which is why i purchase anti bacterial soap for his hands since that cup will go straight in me.. I was at a hotel so he layed the softcup on a napkin in the restroom and exited the room. Then i went and since the bathroom sink was kind of long i placed a towel on the sink and jump right up there ( which can be done on a floor with a towel i dont lay on my bed since i had spillage my wife was disgusted by semen being in her bed and we got a brand new sheets) but since i applied it myself it was the best position for me slightly leaning back but not squatting so it does not tilt forward i practiced with water in a softcup a few days before just to see what was the best position . Then i pushed it way back and cleaned my hands and then checked under the softcup to make sure i felt my cervix in the bottom once i got home i self stimulated and keep my bum in the air for about an 1hour and then the rest of the day i sat up and went about my business removed on the 12 hour and went back at 9 am the next morning for another.


----------



## JazznTee

Well i am about to TMI Alert you all but the easiest way to explain inserting it without spilling much for the inexperience is the same way you lay back in bed and masturbate... If you do so ... if you dont or never just imagine but just position the cup laying back in that manner as you insert it and its going in you will start to rise up a bit to move your finger all the way in position it. if you have a mate once in you can tell them to place there finger and push back for you if your scared to sit up but its the angle of your body and the cup that must be alike... you will have little to no spillage practice with a maybe pre-seed in the cup alone to see how much pre seed you spill same consistency.


----------



## ticking.clock

ok ladies 
8dpo and my temp has SHOT up
from 36.43 to 36.90!


----------



## sparklie

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Random question and I'm sure it's probably been brought up on this thread before but, does anyone have a back up donor, just in case their "main" donor can't make it, or pulls out at the last minute? It's not something I've ever done before, but because my donor is only living in the UK for a few months before going back to the US, I'd like to have someone on stand-by, because who knows if I'll have conceived by then? :wacko: xx

I do but he's now my main donor as the other one was an idiot, trouble is he can only donate once a cycle so I'm now looking for another donor to be my back up or to use as well.

Babymakestwo, I found my donor within a week so it's possible, good luck.

For me it's meeting the donor for the first time that I'm finding hard. Because I can't drive I'm getting my dad (bless him) to drive me to my donor's house to collect, hopefully next cycle I will know him better and he can come to me. I'm in talks with another donor and will probably have my mum here with me if he comes here. 

It's hard isn't it as our safety is paramount and I know my mind sometimes goes into over drive and they're probably perfectly nice blokes lol.


----------



## sparklie

ticking.clock said:


> ok ladies
> 8dpo and my temp has SHOT up
> from 36.43 to 36.90!

Is this good or bad?

Sorry I don't chart my temp so haven't read into it.

I have everything crossed that it's good xx


----------



## mechanica

babymakestwo said:


> That is pretty much what I have just done! Found a few emails from FSDW from a couple of months ago, and emailed the one who actually gave me some information, not just 'Do you still need a donor?'
> 
> What did you do with regards to meeting up? I was thinking to meet him at the train station on donation day (11 days time!!!), go into town for a coffee and then go back to mine for the donation? I can't really afford to travel to meet him next week, In addition to lack of money, I have to fit in 5 days of work, a trip to the airport (HIGHLY exciting! And yes that is serious! :happydance:) and continue to pack up my life to move house!
> 
> Also, what did you tell the first donor? I'm dreadful with confrontation, I was just going to tell him I have changed my mind!!!
> 
> I'm so glad your 'replacement donor' worked out! And his super swimmers even gave you TWO babies! It gives me hope that this about turn will work out for me.

I just met him on the day of donation at the station and we drove back to my house. I knew he wasn't sketchy because i was speaking to another of his recipients at the time. Plus, i decided that if i didn't like him, or we didn't click then i would just not go through with the donation, either by telling him i didn't feel right or just throwing the donation away. As it was, he came round, we chatted for a while, i asked some questions etc and then i left him to donate.

I just emailed/text my first donor and told him i didn't like the way he conducted himself and that i didn't want any more donations. He did persist for a little bit, offering 'one more try' but by that point i wasn't really interested. If all goes well with the new donor you could just email the old one and say that you no longer require his 'services' and if he pushes the subject then just say that something didn't feel right. You're well within your rights to choose who you want to be the father of your child!

It always works out in the end! I didn't think i would EVER fall pregnant and was losing hope about the whole artificial insemination thing. Every time AF arrived i was so disappointed - i was even going to skip the month i conceived, (i didn't want a Xmas baby!) but decided to go ahead anyway and i was in total shock for a couple of months, then in even more shock when they announced TWO babies at my ultrasound! So, the journey isn't always smooth, but the final destination is completely worth it. I cannot wait to meet my babies! :cloud9:


----------



## sparklie

mechanica said:


> babymakestwo said:
> 
> 
> That is pretty much what I have just done! Found a few emails from FSDW from a couple of months ago, and emailed the one who actually gave me some information, not just 'Do you still need a donor?'
> 
> What did you do with regards to meeting up? I was thinking to meet him at the train station on donation day (11 days time!!!), go into town for a coffee and then go back to mine for the donation? I can't really afford to travel to meet him next week, In addition to lack of money, I have to fit in 5 days of work, a trip to the airport (HIGHLY exciting! And yes that is serious! :happydance:) and continue to pack up my life to move house!
> 
> Also, what did you tell the first donor? I'm dreadful with confrontation, I was just going to tell him I have changed my mind!!!
> 
> I'm so glad your 'replacement donor' worked out! And his super swimmers even gave you TWO babies! It gives me hope that this about turn will work out for me.
> 
> I just met him on the day of donation at the station and we drove back to my house. I knew he wasn't sketchy because i was speaking to another of his recipients at the time. Plus, i decided that if i didn't like him, or we didn't click then i would just not go through with the donation, either by telling him i didn't feel right or just throwing the donation away. As it was, he came round, we chatted for a while, i asked some questions etc and then i left him to donate.
> 
> I just emailed/text my first donor and told him i didn't like the way he conducted himself and that i didn't want any more donations. He did persist for a little bit, offering 'one more try' but by that point i wasn't really interested. If all goes well with the new donor you could just email the old one and say that you no longer require his 'services' and if he pushes the subject then just say that something didn't feel right. You're well within your rights to choose who you want to be the father of your child!
> 
> It always works out in the end! I didn't think i would EVER fall pregnant and was losing hope about the whole artificial insemination thing. Every time AF arrived i was so disappointed - i was even going to skip the month i conceived, (i didn't want a Xmas baby!) but decided to go ahead anyway and i was in total shock for a couple of months, then in even more shock when they announced TWO babies at my ultrasound! So, the journey isn't always smooth, but the final destination is completely worth it. I cannot wait to meet my babies! :cloud9:Click to expand...


I felt really disappointed when it turned out my first donor was married and didn't want his wife to find out he was donating, he even refused to be tested for sti's. I just told him I was uncomfortable with both issues and the s*d abruptly closed down msn lol. I agree with you, if anyone feels uncomfortable with their donor our gut instincts are nearly always right, go with it and tell them that they're not what you're looking for but thanks for offering. 

Good luck with your last 2 months and the birth mechanica, it's so lovely to hear success stories and I'm so glad you've got two babies, that's what my mum wants me to have lol.


----------



## mechanica

Thanks sparklie! I've already got a daughter and I'm doing this as a single parent so it's going to be manic! Especially giving birth around Christmas! I've already done my Christmas shopping because it's becoming harder to get around, LOL! I wish all of you the best of luck, the end result is worth it!!


----------



## lian_83

Ticking, looks like u have just implanted and the temp rise to that level just means that your progesterone levels have gone up to support the baby. Fxed for u!

Wow, Mechanica, Christmas twins! What a great present!! So envious, I love twins! Are they identical or fraternal? 

Sparklie, your folks are awesome for being so supportive! I think more than 1 donation always helps increase the chances. 
___

AFM, I'm nearing the moment of truth. My chart is below but TBH, I don't really know, it could go either way. Sometimes I feel preggers, sometimes I feel AF is about to come. From being a former POAS-addict, I cannot even bring myself to test once this cycle. :test:


----------



## sparklie

Hi ladies, hope you can help me. When I checked this morning I had ewcm but not a lot, I did an opk test and it was negative, I thought it may have been my wee so did another test with Boots own brand and it was still negative so decided to check my mucus again, there wasn't much there, just sticky mucus.

My question is, is ewcm only once a day or should I have it all day? I was so excited when I found it this morning that I contacted my donor straight away to arrange collection, was I too hasty?

I'm now really worried I've made a mistake and it's a false alarm

thanks
sparklie


----------



## ticking.clock

lian_hawaii said:


> Ticking, looks like u have just implanted and the temp rise to that level just means that your progesterone levels have gone up to support the baby. Fxed for u!

well my temps have been..... at ov was 36.14, over next 3 days went up to 36.38, then dropped to 36.10.... imp?? and has now shot up to 36.90!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds very hopeful ticking. 

sparklie, how are you checking your mucus, just wiping or inside. as some women doent get much by wiping but have a lot more inside where its needed. 

you could try drinking grapefruit juice if your worried this helps increase ewcm. (i got a bfp both cycles i drank it)


----------



## LunaBean

Ewcm can come and go during the day! Grapefruit juice wil give u more tho!

I had 3 donors at one point as I was sick of being let down 10 mins b4 meeting. I had a break for 6 months after my 6th miscarriage and started looking again at start of april, met my current donor in middle,had 3 donations at O-5, O-3 and O-1, and was pregnant at 9dpo! So it can go quite fast wen u meet the right one! I wasnt even gona hav the last donation,but got a positive opk the Sat nite,n txt to meet him on the sunday,even tho we hada drive 2 hours to see him for 2 mins! I didnt even lie down after or use my softcup,but it stil worked!

Mechanica I cant wait to see ur twins pix!


----------



## sparklie

Thanks ladies, I've bought some grapefruit juice, it's from concentrate though it was in the chiller cabinet. I've arrange to collect my first donation tomorrow morning, I'm very excited now :D

It's fab to hear all the lovely positive news on here, it makes a very nerve racking time easier :kiss:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Mechanica~ Twins!! How exciting!!! :D 

I have a back up donor that I like as much as the donor I'm using now. The back up is a shipping one though, and even though he's more than willing to help, he's glad I have a local donor. Good luck finding back ups, to those who are looking! 

FX for you, Sparklie! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

hope i've done the link to my chart right :haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/377edb

yeahy i did, what do you all think??


----------



## MrsMM24

I'm back ladies, I feel better, or enough to get up, move around, clean up, and post! :haha:

PINKOR, I Hun, how are you? SMEP, is a task.... but I'm determined.

TTC, :hugs: sorry AF flew in! Next cycle will be the one! I had to push the donations back a day due to not feeling welll, so yesterday, was day 1.... will continue till Fri.

TICKING, I hope your blood results are good! As far as exercise, it is perfectly safe, especially if you had been prior to PG. It is actually good to help with fert.

CHERYL and MAMMA, so sorry AF flew on in. :hugs: As for inserting SC, I lay on my back and insert and have not spilled. However, I practiced a few times beforehand. I put preseed in vaginally about 15-30 mins before, but not in the cup.

JAZZ, so happy to hear from you. Wish you were feeling better with the nausea, hope it eases soon. Have you read my journal? DW use to ge all the symptoms and I didn't...

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Mellymommy

I did At-Home+self+insemination last month and were unlucky but going to try again. Good luck to you!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck to you too Melly! :thumbup:

I've just registered on FSDR, has anyone else had success on it? I've only ever used Tadpole before... xx


----------



## sparklie

Good luck Melly, I inseminated this morning so I've got my fingers crossed it takes, I've never heaved so much in my life, the smell was awful! Next time I'm going to wear a white face mask with vicks under my nose.

TTC I used baby donor and was lucky to get a donor in a couple of weeks. Good luck, I hope you find one soon xx


----------



## mammawannabe

I am trying SMEP this cycle too...well actually i started to try it last cycle but missed a few days to being out of town w/o DH so it wasn't exact. DH has been reassuring that if i need him to produce a sample every day he will do it...bless him, i don't think i can do this everyday so i think we will just try SMEP. and keep fingers crossed for everyone! Before i used preseed right on the syringe but i'm thinking i should insert a little before hand...do you think the lack of natural lubrication in our situation (since there isn't much foreplay with a syringe, lol) is setting me back? 
also, i kinda have a stupid question...how do you know when the syringe is in far enough, i usually put it in until the plunger end is just at the opening of me. I'm afraid to go any farther...any suggestions or is this ok?

thanks and good luck ladies
k


----------



## LunaBean

I put it in that far too,so I cud stil press the plunger. I always put in some pre-seed 1st too to help them swim!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

sparklie said:


> Good luck Melly, I inseminated this morning so I've got my fingers crossed it takes, I've never heaved so much in my life, the smell was awful! Next time I'm going to wear a white face mask with vicks under my nose.

:haha: That's a good plan! 

*MM~* I'm good, have 2 more days of waiting left until insems. I'm glad you're feeling better! :dust: your way, I have a feeling this month _will_ be the one for you! :thumbup:

*Melly~* :wave: Good luck to you this cycle! 

*TTC~* I found both of mine on FSDR. I hope you find a great donor on there! :thumbup:

*Mamma~* I hope SMEP brings you a :bfp: Inserting preseed before the insem is a good idea. I think you're doing the right thing, you put in as far as you feel comfortable. I did it as far as it would go and hoped for the best.


----------



## ticking.clock

i'm going stir crazy here :haha:

last month my cycle was 21 days, i'm now on CD21 and nothing.....

I have some creamy CM, i normally sleep on my tummy but for the last 2 nights i havent been able to as i feel sick if i do. I'm farting like a trooper (sorry lol ) :haha: had backache, and now my boobs are tingling

we did donation on 7th oct, and i ovulated on 8th. :happydance:

so i'm now 9DPO, test today was neg (couldn't resist lol)

i just wish if :witch: was gonna show up she would as the wait is driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was so windy before my bfp with josh. and only got a faint lne at 10dpo so i have high hopes for you.


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD :dust: TICKING!

Good Luck to the other SMEP'ers this month, it has been suuuuch a task especially after being sick. But I was determined to still try to catch that eggy. Just hoping that I OV!

TTC, I was able to find a donor on there so good luck!!
GL MELLY!!! :dust:
PINKOR, yay, you are sooo close to insem date.... I think I have another set up for that day as well so we will be together again. TWW together again as well. :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Helloooooooooooooo ladies! I have been a B&B member for a while..I am not sure if I have posted on this forum but hey HERE I AM AGAIN!...me and my beautiful wife are TTC for our first precious little one. We tried an at home insemination several months back but that was a BFN! bleh LOL we took a break over the summer because because of how crazy our schedules were as well as out donors. We are back and so ready to resume our TTC Journey...at the moment I am waiting on the witch to get here ugh I am 4 days late!! We have a wonderful known donor who we found through a yahoo group several months ago. 

BABY DUST to all who are TTC'ing and congrats to all the BFP's!

I have a quick question to those who get their donation shipped...I would love to learn more about that and where do you order it from...we would love to increase our chances...we love our donor but sometimes things come up for him and we loose valuable cycles because he is not available.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Sparklie, I'm laughing my ass off!! I feel the same way mommy!!


sparklie said:


> good luck melly, i inseminated this morning so i've got my fingers crossed it takes, i've never heaved so much in my life, the smell was awful! Next time i'm going to wear a white face mask with vicks under my nose.
> 
> Ttc i used baby donor and was lucky to get a donor in a couple of weeks. Good luck, i hope you find one soon xx


----------



## donorhope87

Wow I had a very long week. I had a long talk with my aunt and her wife, they really do want me to help them realize their dream. I've been talking with their doctor and she said that it would be ok for me to donate. I've been thinking about what it will be to have this baby around and I have to say that I don't have any feelings about him/her.I just want to help my aunt she deserves this. So please since all of you had good/bad experiences with donors , do you have any suggestions for me about how to be a good donor? thank you very much.


----------



## PG5K

Me and my husband are inseminating with his sperm. I did get pregnant before when we were using this method but he was also able to cum inside me once on my ovulation day so I don't know which method worked.

I have a question though, my syringe is 4" long do I need to put it in further when putting the sperm in? I normally just put it in all the way then do it but I thought that since an 'average' penis is 6" I don't know if the sperm is getting where it needs to be.


----------



## sparklie

donorhope87 said:


> Wow I had a very long week. I had a long talk with my aunt and her wife, they really do want me to help them realize their dream. I've been talking with their doctor and she said that it would be ok for me to donate. I've been thinking about what it will be to have this baby around and I have to say that I don't have any feelings about him/her.I just want to help my aunt she deserves this. So please since all of you had good/bad experiences with donors , do you have any suggestions for me about how to be a good donor? thank you very much.


Hi Hun, I didn't want to read and run and the only advice I can give is are you sure you want to jeopardise your relationship with your mum and are you sure as can be in your mind that once the baby is born that you won't have feelings for him/her. I know you will go ahead with the donation as you seem certain but I really would think about the implications of what will happen if you go behind your mum's back and she finds out, she will be so hurt, or if you do get paternal feelings towards the child, when seeing a child for the first time I should imagine maternal/paternal hormones kick in, you must be prepared for this, so must your aunty and her partner. I did read somewhere that contracts between donor and recipient aren't worth the paper they're written on so I personally haven't got one with my donor.

Also you will need to be tested at a gu clinic for sti's. You may think you're okay but a lot of sti's are unnoticeable. 

Good luck xx


----------



## sparklie

PG5K said:


> Me and my husband are inseminating with his sperm. I did get pregnant before when we were using this method but he was also able to cum inside me once on my ovulation day so I don't know which method worked.
> 
> I have a question though, my syringe is 4" long do I need to put it in further when putting the sperm in? I normally just put it in all the way then do it but I thought that since an 'average' penis is 6" I don't know if the sperm is getting where it needs to be.

I did read in one of the many library books I've got that as long as you insert the syringe as far as possible/comfortable into your vagina you should be okay. I used a 5ml syringe and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsMM24

2mommiesTTC said:


> Helloooooooooooooo ladies! I have been a B&B member for a while..I am not sure if I have posted on this forum but hey HERE I AM AGAIN!...me and my beautiful wife are TTC for our first precious little one. We tried an at home insemination several months back but that was a BFN! bleh LOL we took a break over the summer because because of how crazy our schedules were as well as out donors. We are back and so ready to resume our TTC Journey...at the moment I am waiting on the witch to get here ugh I am 4 days late!! We have a wonderful known donor who we found through a yahoo group several months ago.
> 
> BABY DUST to all who are TTC'ing and congrats to all the BFP's!
> 
> I have a quick question to those who get their donation shipped...I would love to learn more about that and where do you order it from...we would love to increase our chances...we love our donor but sometimes things come up for him and we loose valuable cycles because he is not available.

Hey Huns!! Welcome back to us. I was wondering how you were doing. Totally understand when things get busy. TTC is something you have to focus on heavily in "our" cases so job well done, and GL! I hope AF arrives ASAP for you! As for any help... you two already know I said I would be there with you with any answers/help I can. Still stands! So are you going to temp/chart, usse OPKs, etc??? As for the shipping, we registered on https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/ (most success) and https://www.freespermdonorregistry.com/ and have the donors ship through https://www.babiesbymail.com/ Check out this link as well cause we went into detail here, and let me know if you need my help with anything else https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/454201-lesbian-couples-ttc-13.html I am sooo excited for you two!



donorhope87 said:


> Wow I had a very long week. I had a long talk with my aunt and her wife, they really do want me to help them realize their dream. I've been talking with their doctor and she said that it would be ok for me to donate. I've been thinking about what it will be to have this baby around and I have to say that I don't have any feelings about him/her.I just want to help my aunt she deserves this. So please since all of you had good/bad experiences with donors , do you have any suggestions for me about how to be a good donor? thank you very much.

I think that this is a commendable act, however, I would agree that you think things through thoroughly. Many issues we have had with donors has been changing their minds at the most inopertune time! As well, it seems that your concern on your mom's feelings is a big deal, TTC takes time and then there is the 9 mos, it could be detrimental to have certain negative situations at that time. As for the contracts, as long as they are legally drawn up, they can be worth it. I say if all this goes smoothly, then GL!


*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey I sent you a message!! :hugs:




MrsMM24 said:


> 2mommiesTTC said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooo ladies! I have been a B&B member for a while..I am not sure if I have posted on this forum but hey HERE I AM AGAIN!...me and my beautiful wife are TTC for our first precious little one. We tried an at home insemination several months back but that was a BFN! bleh LOL we took a break over the summer because because of how crazy our schedules were as well as out donors. We are back and so ready to resume our TTC Journey...at the moment I am waiting on the witch to get here ugh I am 4 days late!! We have a wonderful known donor who we found through a yahoo group several months ago.
> 
> BABY DUST to all who are TTC'ing and congrats to all the BFP's!
> 
> I have a quick question to those who get their donation shipped...I would love to learn more about that and where do you order it from...we would love to increase our chances...we love our donor but sometimes things come up for him and we loose valuable cycles because he is not available.
> 
> Hey Huns!! Welcome back to us. I was wondering how you were doing. Totally understand when things get busy. TTC is something you have to focus on heavily in "our" cases so job well done, and GL! I hope AF arrives ASAP for you! As for any help... you two already know I said I would be there with you with any answers/help I can. Still stands! So are you going to temp/chart, usse OPKs, etc??? As for the shipping, we registered on https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/ (most success) and https://www.freespermdonorregistry.com/ and have the donors ship through https://www.babiesbymail.com/ Check out this link as well cause we went into detail here, and let me know if you need my help with anything else https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/454201-lesbian-couples-ttc-13.html I am sooo excited for you two!
> 
> 
> 
> donorhope87 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I had a very long week. I had a long talk with my aunt and her wife, they really do want me to help them realize their dream. I've been talking with their doctor and she said that it would be ok for me to donate. I've been thinking about what it will be to have this baby around and I have to say that I don't have any feelings about him/her.I just want to help my aunt she deserves this. So please since all of you had good/bad experiences with donors , do you have any suggestions for me about how to be a good donor? thank you very much.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that this is a commendable act, however, I would agree that you think things through thoroughly. Many issues we have had with donors has been changing their minds at the most inopertune time! As well, it seems that your concern on your mom's feelings is a big deal, TTC takes time and then there is the 9 mos, it could be detrimental to have certain negative situations at that time. As for the contracts, as long as they are legally drawn up, they can be worth it. I say if all this goes smoothly, then GL!
> 
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> PINKOR, yay, you are sooo close to insem date.... I think I have another set up for that day as well so we will be together again. TWW together again as well. :dust:

:happydance: FX for both of us! 

*2Mommies~* :wave: Good luck to you and hope you get your bfp very soon!!! 

Hi to everyone else and lots of :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thankssssssssssss I am waiting on the evil :witch: to get here already!


----------



## froliky2011

Well, due to the laws where I live the doctors don't think it's legal for them to inseminate me with a known donor who will keep their parental rights. I guess we are back to home insemination. Uterus is cleared of polyp now so we are ready to go! Baby dust to all this month!!


----------



## Keebs

Hey :wave:

Have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now (after spending 3 days straight reading from start to fininsh - phew!) and, whilst I don't feel seasoned enough to contribute, felt I had to pop by and thank you all for being such fabulous people :laugh2:

The atmosphere (can you have an atmosphere online? dunno, but you get my gist) is amazingly positive and inspiring. I work in a predominatly female area and it's so refreshing to see ladies being supportive and encouraging of each other (backstabing and bitching is generally the order of the day in my world) regardless of the pain of their own journey.

Ruby Rainbows journey has been particularly poignant (perhapse because I read in one sitting), she epitomises everything great about this thread and I sincerely hope that wherever she is she has/gets the baby she so richly deserves. 

Of course, the rest of you guys are just as fabulous and it's so obvious you all are/will make amazing mummies. Fingers crossed for everyone :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Thats a weird law!!

Good luck this month everyone!! Cant believe how far along I am! This time last year I was just about to inseminate and get pregnant with my 6th loss who I lost in November, never thought Id be sitting here almost 6 months pregnant a year later! It still doesnt seem real even tho I can feel him moving!


----------



## froliky2011

I know! Laws are stupid sometimes and not up to the times. 

Lunabean - Congrats on your Baby! What a blessing!


----------



## MrsMM24

FROLICKY, that does seem weird, but I guess they are trying to protect the chance of having to come back to court at some point if the donor wants to fight to see the child or something, weird, just trying to justify.... I wish you lucky at home however... :dust:

LUNA, I am a journal stalker so I am definitely up on your progress, hopeful and impressed with that little bean! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone, welcome Keebs! I'm so happy that this thread is still active after over 2 years and growing with women who have successfully walked this path.

As for me, things are going well, I'm keeping busy with work which keeps me from obsessing too much about my cycle.

Things are moving along with my new local donor - we're working on notarizing our contract, and hoping for a first insemination this weekend. 

I am feeling some regret about not using the same donor I did for my daughter - mostly because he's a known entity, and I know my daughter is beautiful and smart and wonderful. And he was a really nice guy. I like our new donor but not as much as the last donor. I guess it would be fair to say that I have some reservations, but am moving forward anyway because I don't think I'm patient enough to try shipping. Anyone else felt mixed feelings and gone forward anyway?

I also have a foster parent information session coming up next week that I'm excited about.


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh cool! We were in the middle of the fostering process,home visits passed,training etc, and ex-oh decided one day she didnt wana do it anymore! Im def gona apply once Noah turns 1! 

Also...Can I just SCREAM cuz Ive won a competition to MEET Katy Perry before the concert on Monday! :happydance: :happydance: I love her!


----------



## SpudsMama

Nimyra - Yeah, I once went ahead with a donor I wasn't 100% about, and to be honest I was glad when it didn't work out that cycle. I love the donor that I'm with now, but it's taken me over a year to find him! It's sods law that he's leaving to go back to the US soon so I've started the search for yet another one :wacko: I think I might've struck gold though with a guy I found on FSDR, we're going to chat on the phone tomorrow... fingers crossed! xx


----------



## ticking.clock

got another neg test today :nope:


----------



## day_dreamer

Eeeeek talking on the phone!! That would scare me silly. I wouldn't have a clue what to say and would make a terrible impression lol. Mind you, I'll probably have to do it someday soon if we ever find someone. 

Good luck! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, I'm dead nervous :haha: I hate talking on the phone to somebody I don't know! xx


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hi Everyone :wave:

I have been trying to catch up with this thread LOL reason why I have been kinda quiet...I am still waiting on the :witch: ugh can't she just get here so we can get this party:loopy: started sheeeesshhh!! according to my period tracker app on my ipad I am 6 days late and this is simply just torture!!!

Well ladies just wanted to check in! baby :dust:to everyone & I am keeping my fingers crossed for all those who are their 2ww! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry you got a bfn, Ticking, still hopeful for you! 

*TTC~* Happy chatting with your donor, I hope he's the one for you! :flower: 

*Nimyra~* Good luck and baby dust if you decide to go ahead with the donor you're considering or a new one. 

*2Mommies~* I hope AF hurries along for you so you can get started. 

*Luna~* Katy Perry is awesome!! Congrats on winning a chance to meet her!!! :D 

:wave: Welcome aboard, Keebs!! :) How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

I wanna meet Katy!!! Congrats!

2MOMMIES, jeez, I wish she would hurry, I am waiting on her for you too!!!

Sorry you got that bfn TICKING, maybe it is just too early. FXD! :dust:

NIMRYA and TTC good luck with donors! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pasha

Hello everyone! I'm new here, just signed up today. I also did home insem this morning and got a positive OPK this afternoon. I used a syringe and now I'm hoping I inserted it far enough. I inserted it until it was at the 10ml mark so there was about 1/2 inch of the plunger out then I slowing squeezed the plunger and just lied there for 1 1/2 reading this thread on my laptop and now I've signed up. I'm tired from having my legs up that long, hahaha. 

For those who used a 10ml syringe, did you insert it all the way down? Do you think I inserted it deep enough?


----------



## sparklie

Sending hugs (((Ticking Clock)))

Good luck TCC, I hope this donor is fab.

2Mommies fingers crossed af gets it's ass here soon.

I can't believe I only inseminated on Monday, it's dragging by and all my friends are asking me if I've got any symptoms yet, I mean it's only been a few days lol and as I've not been pregnant before I wouldn't know the symptoms anyway! 

Lots of baby dust for everyone 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Pasha said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here, just signed up today. I also did home insem this morning and got a positive OPK this afternoon. I used a syringe and now I'm hoping I inserted it far enough. I inserted it until it was at the 10ml mark so there was about 1/2 inch of the plunger out then I slowing squeezed the plunger and just lied there for 1 1/2 reading this thread on my laptop and now I've signed up. I'm tired from having my legs up that long, hahaha.
> 
> For those who used a 10ml syringe, did you insert it all the way down? Do you think I inserted it deep enough?

Welcome Pasha,

It's hard to say. It's best if you can deposit the sperm right on your cervix. Many women use a small tube attached to the end of the syringe to have more control over where the sperm lands. If you have a partner who can help you with a flashlight and a speculum that's an option. That said, inserting and hoping for the best also works. Have you thought about using the Softcup (instead cup) method where you put the sperm right into the cup and then insert that and make sure its up around your cervix? Some women have had good success with that method and that way you don't have lie around with your legs up.

Best of luck this month. It sounds like your timing was perfect!


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, welcome Pasha, fingers crossed that this is your month.

I've got a question for you ladies, I insemed on Monday and yesterday I started with a really dry itchy vagina but no dishcharge or smell. I've googled the symptoms but basically it says I could have an sti, yeast infection, starting the menopause (too young) or it could be an early sign of pregnancy.

Have any of you suffered with this? It's driving me mad!

Thanks
x


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: PASHA and SPARKLIE!!

PASHA, GL, FXD! and :dust: Now rest those legs Hun! :haha:
SPARKLIE, GL FXD! :dust: I haven't experienced that particular symptom before, but given the timing, I hope that it is a PG symptom for you!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

No news to report on my end still no AF its really pissing me off! Could it be possible for me to have my period every other month? And could caffeine keep AF away...granted i have cut down on how much coffee i drink but just trying to figure out what is going on...I've registered on FSDR...and I have to say I've came across from.real crazy donors...and I've only been on for 3 days eeekk one flat out told me he always wanted to get a latina pregnant 0_o and the same guy ask me if he could get me and my partner pregnant at the same time creepyyyy needless to say he has been blocked from contacting me LOL but I did come across 2 POSSIBLE candidates who live pretty close to me so We shall see what happens...We are ready to get this rolling...any ideas/tips for hurrying AF??


----------



## Mellymommy

Wish they were selling softcups in south africa :-(


----------



## Nimyra

Melly, Maybe someone could ship some to you?

Sparklie, I had a yeast infection the month I conceived my daughter. I still got pregnant, and its safe to use Monistat when pregnant. 

As for me... ovwatch says I'm starting my fertile period. I'm waiting to hear from my donor about what days he is available this weekend/early next week. I hope I hear back soon and that all goes well! Good egg catching wishes appreciated!


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hey Ladies just wanted to post a little update. We went in for an 11 week scan an saw a very healthy little one. It had a heartbeat of 169 bpm and measured right on for size. We are super happy after a couple of scary moments in the last couple of weeks. I attached one of the better pics from the scan.

Baby Dust and Best Wishes to all of you :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0003.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sparklie

TwinsFanMTB your scan is beautiful, sending you wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy :kiss:

Nimyra thank you so much, I'm going to buy some later on today, I'm using natural yoghurt at the moment but the relief doesn't last very long.

2mommiesTTC I didn't know you could hurry up af, good luck if you find a way to :hugs:

Melly have you tried using an international supplier? Good luck in your search


----------



## Pasha

Thanks for your good wishes everyone! MrsMM, I was so tired for a few hours well after I got up. Lol. I&#8217;m wishing you and yours a bfp and same to Sparklie. Ticking did you test again today? I hope you get your bfp. Active Bnb, some ladies get a yeast infection when they&#8217;re pregnant. It&#8217;s an early symptom for some. Nimyra, I&#8217;m so scared to do that speculum assisted insem even though I did three IUIs in the past. Lol! TwinsFam congrats to you both. Wishing everyone a bfp!


----------



## ticking.clock

well now 14dpo and temp went up again today, still got all symptoms yet test was negative this morning

hope is fading fast :-(


----------



## SpudsMama

Beautiful scan Twins :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Twins~* Your little one has quite a heartbeat there!! :D Thanks for sharing! 

Welcome, Pasha, hope you get your bfp soon! 

*2Mommies~* Sorry you had to deal with creepy donors. Good luck with the ones who live close by! :) 

*Ticking~* That stinks about the bfn :( 

*AFM~* Got my donations a day later than expected but I feel good about them and have 2 left to go on Sunday and Monday. :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with your donations pinkorblue! When will you ovulate? xx


----------



## Nimyra

Need some reassurance, everyone. I'm expecting to ovulate Tuesday or Wednesday. So today I am O-3 or O-4. We just did our first insemination using a softcup.

Do you think doing 3 inseminations on consecutive days (O-3, O-2, O-1) is a reasonable plan? The only time the donor is available on O-1 is late in the evening so I didn't want to chance missing things. If I end up ovulating on Wednesday then I'd have inseminated O-4, O-3, and O-2. Do you think this is still okay?

Also, I'm worried the softcup method won't work. Its a big cup and there is just a small sample, what if it doesn't even make contact with the cervix? I tried to mush it about a bit, but my cervix is pretty high right now, so I'm not sure how successful I was.

Thanks!


----------



## ebelle

Whats ur donors sperm count like? Some prefer to do inseminations 36 to 48 hrs apart instead of 24 so u get optimal sperm count.

Is it possible to arrange it somewhat like that?


----------



## topazicatzbet

id say it would be fine.
as for the soft cup dont worry it will mold its self to your cervix, best position with softcups is sitting cos it dips your cervix right into it.


----------



## mammawannabe

Pasha said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here, just signed up today. I also did home insem this morning and got a positive OPK this afternoon. I used a syringe and now I'm hoping I inserted it far enough. I inserted it until it was at the 10ml mark so there was about 1/2 inch of the plunger out then I slowing squeezed the plunger and just lied there for 1 1/2 reading this thread on my laptop and now I've signed up. I'm tired from having my legs up that long, hahaha.
> 
> For those who used a 10ml syringe, did you insert it all the way down? Do you think I inserted it deep enough?

Pasha~ haha. I asked this exact same question a while back. I also use a 10ml syringe and insert it exactly the same way, all the way in with just the plunger out and slowly squeeze. (TMI ~ I once did it with the plunger inside me and when i pushed the plunger it scraped the inside of me and caused me to be swollen and sore for days, so i just do it with the plunger out now!:dohh:)

I think you are totally fine, it's supposed to be the average length of a penis anyways...so i think we are ok!

Good Luck


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Good luck with your donations pinkorblue! When will you ovulate? xx

It feels like I O'd yesterday and hopefully that's true. Based on cp, cm and post-O symptoms, I would think so. :)


----------



## ticking.clock

still no AF!

x


----------



## faithbabies

ticking clock..fxd it's a bfp for you!!! baby dust!!

afm..today is 13dpo and no AF..no spotting either which is unusual but i took a hpt the past two days and BFN..i assume the clomid has once again messed up my cycle and i'll be super late...31 day cycle last month so that would be me starting tomorrow...but i usually spot a few days before...not sure what's going on but i'm sure my stress level is affecting af's arrival as i do not feel prego...will keep yall updated and forgive me for not being around this past week, my foster baby was in hosp mon-thurs evening for bronchiolitis and it was a nightmare week! 
baby dust to all trying/waiting/tww/etc
:) :) hugs too!


----------



## SpudsMama

You never know faithbabies, one of my TTC buddies on another thread got her BFP yesterday, 9 days late! As long as AF stays away you're still in the game... xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Faith~* FX it's a bfp waiting for you! I'm sorry about your foster baby being sick and in the hospital :( :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

well ladies, i did a test on friday and again today and both had very faint 2nd lines on them ....... shadow lines, (saturdays test was neg) and been reading up on them and its basically i am pregnant but not producing alot of pregnancy hormones, so its looking like lil bean wont be staying put :nope:

so unless the levels increase in the next few days then i'll MC

and as strange as it sounds i'm happy as its shown me that using a donor can and will work 

will update again tomorrow xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry to hear that hun, hope your levels jump up and you have a sticky bean in there.


----------



## gemini87

fxd ticking that thats not the case and u get a bfp soon. i have had friends whos bfp have taken a while to show up properly but keep positive. same goes 2 u faithbabes
xx


----------



## faithbabies

thanks ladies for the sweet comments and hopeful words...UNFORTUNATELY i started spotting/cramping earlier so it looks like AF is on her way in town! :cry::growlmad::devil: SOOO onto november bfp right??? ;)


ticking clock...i'm praying and fingers crossed it's a bfp for you hon!! babydust and sticky vibes your way!! :hugs:


----------



## VP83

ticking.clock said:


> well ladies, i did a test on friday and again today and both had very faint 2nd lines on them ....... shadow lines, (saturdays test was neg) and been reading up on them and its basically i am pregnant but not producing alot of pregnancy hormones, so its looking like lil bean wont be staying put :nope:
> 
> so unless the levels increase in the next few days then i'll MC
> 
> and as strange as it sounds i'm happy as its shown me that using a donor can and will work
> 
> will update again tomorrow xx

Hi Ticking.. Hope the little bean sticks.. Our best wishes! How many DPO are you in? I am on CD 36 and tested BFN this morning :(. I don't have signs of AF coming and I had some of the symptoms of a possible conception (could be I was paying too much attention). I really thought this was it :(


----------



## ticking.clock

im at 16DPO and temp stil up this morning x


----------



## VP83

Ticking.. you are still not out.. sending lots of :dust: your way :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

ticking just looked at your chart and you know if it wasnt for the +ve opk id say you actually ovulated a week later than you and fertility friend says, if you take out the +ve opk what does ff do, cos it hasnt actually confirmed ovulation with solid lines. so you coud only be about 9dpo


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> ticking just looked at your chart and you know if it wasnt for the +ve opk id say you actually ovulated a week later than you and fertility friend says, if you take out the +ve opk what does ff do, cos it hasnt actually confirmed ovulation with solid lines. so you coud only be about 9dpo

I'll take the +opk off and see,
if i did ov a week later then im defo not preg lol unless donor has super sperm hahaha


----------



## ticking.clock

it says i ovul on the 15th, like you suspected :haha:

deffo no way i can be pregnant then as we did donation on the monday based on my OPK :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i might be wrong and if you have had a faint line its not imposible. you had a donation 5 days before that which is possible to get a bfp


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> i might be wrong and if you have had a faint line its not imposible. you had a donation 5 days before that which is possible to get a bfp

well i really doubt it, wondering if my OPK was a true positive now :wacko:
well confused now and i guess i have to wait for AF to arrive
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry if i ve confused you hun. it is possible to get a pos and then not ovulate, i had that the cycle before i concieved josh, i got a pos but didnt ovulate until a week later (confirmed by temps)


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> sorry if i ve confused you hun. it is possible to get a pos and then not ovulate, i had that the cycle before i concieved josh, i got a pos but didnt ovulate until a week later (confirmed by temps)

:wacko: oh its all confusing hahaha
with my other 2 i never had to think of it, nature just helped lol
wonder if my donor would do more than 2 donations a cycle to help catch that egg :dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, sorry that you you got confused, I agree with TOPAZ after I looked as well. WAs it a stick or a digi that gave you pos? Sometimes line eye plays a part. As well, I typically use sticks to confirm, but really just use my temps as a more accurate judge. GL FXD! :dust:
TWINS, what an awesome surprise I got when I logged on, thanks! Cuuute pic!
2MOMMIES, so sorry, there is no way that I know of to rush AF, has she arrived yet?
PINK, YAY for being done with donations! Whew! GL FXD! :dust:
NIMYRA, Ideally, you want to get donations nearer O-2, O-1, Ov and O+2. Those are your highest peak and based on the lifespan of a donation. I hope you were able to manuever it. GL FXD!:dust:
FAITH, sooo sorry AF has started to rear her ugly face :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

your temps are fine hun, take out the temp from the 11th and 15th they will drop the coveline i bet, they were prob duff temp that day with you being sick.

way too early for any signs yet too, beanie is only about to implant


----------



## day_dreamer

Speaking to our prospective donor, M, in half an hour. Terrified. He is our only option so I'm crossing everything that it goes well.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Heyy everyone!!!

MrsMM24- no AF at all!!! called doctor to set an appointment to see whats going on! had a horrible weekend!! my car was vandilized over night by some young kids who were drunk, massize fight broke out between my car and my DP car and my new car that i haven't had for a month looks like crap! ugh all I could do is cry when I saw it sturday morning...I called the cops and my lawyer! So let the rollercoaster begin!!

Babydust and FXD to everyone who is TTC'ing <3

-Lee




MrsMM24 said:


> TICKING, sorry that you you got confused, I agree with TOPAZ after I looked as well. WAs it a stick or a digi that gave you pos? Sometimes line eye plays a part. As well, I typically use sticks to confirm, but really just use my temps as a more accurate judge. GL FXD! :dust:
> TWINS, what an awesome surprise I got when I logged on, thanks! Cuuute pic!
> 2MOMMIES, so sorry, there is no way that I know of to rush AF, has she arrived yet?
> PINK, YAY for being done with donations! Whew! GL FXD! :dust:
> NIMYRA, Ideally, you want to get donations nearer O-2, O-1, Ov and O+2. Those are your highest peak and based on the lifespan of a donation. I hope you were able to manuever it. GL FXD!:dust:
> FAITH, sooo sorry AF has started to rear her ugly face :hugs:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi everyone ive been gone for a while... I miss this thread!! I may hv found someone new to TTC with. I get to meet him in december cuz he doesnt live here yet but will be visiting in dec. cant wait to meet him. Hes my age & gay & will b moving here in feb 2012. So exciting ! I will try and get on here more often to stay updated in everyones journey!!


----------



## day_dreamer

:cry: I bottled it. Turned my phone off with 1 minute to go, then spent the rest of the evening crying and berating myself for being so rubbish. Don't know where we stand now...donor M probably thinks I'm rude and unreliable so don't even know whether to send him an email to apologise and explain. :cry:


----------



## ticking.clock

just email him and be honest and that your nerves got the better of you :hugs:
i'm sure he will understand, and it was just a phone call, not like you arranged to meet then never turned up

.
.
.
.

i tested again this morning, what do you think???

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/CIMG0513.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

its a bit blured but i think there is a line there. think it might be time to try a better test.


----------



## c.30

Day_dreamer, I agree with ticking, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Ticking, I do see a second line but as Topaz said, maybe try a different test just to be sure? REALLY hoping it's your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

me too, will test again in a few days


----------



## day_dreamer

Ooo I think I see a second line too!


----------



## Mama_Of_One

I can see a second line too n I'm on my iPhone good luck!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Day_dreamer~* :hugs:

*Ticking~* I see a second line also!!! :D 

*MM~* Yes, donations are done! Last night didn't work out since he had something urgent come up but it's fine. The first two donations were the best anyway so all I can do now is wait and hope for the best. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

TOPAZ, when i took out the 11th and 15th, it indicated no OV detected, however, I got +OPK so I put the temps back. Just hoping for the best considering the sick days...
DAY, I think that the donor will understand, expecially with it being just a call. If talking would be bothersome to you, then send an email, this donor sounds promising and likely to understand. GL
2MOMMIES, how late with AF are you? Did you get a doc appt scheduled? I am thinking that with the hectic summer you had, stress could be delaying AF. Did you hit my siggy and sign up onmy chart for Fertilityfriend? So you can begin charting/temping? Would really help with OV when you have the donor situated.
DODGE, welcome back to us. Awesome news about the potential donor. Hope it works out, look forward to seeing you back in here soon!
CHERYL, peeked at your chart, looks like OV is near, maybe even today, do you have donations lined up hun???
TICKING, I think that TOPAZ is right, it's time to use a different test, I of course think waiting till the weekend with the new test is best. GL FXD! :dust:
PINK, AWESOME! Donations done, 4DPO, we can wait together! Peeked at your chart, did you override OV day? I was looking and think that CD12 was likely your OV day. Which really puts your donations at great timing! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* I did override, I thought that since my cervix was still very high soft and open at 9pm on cd13, that cd14 was more accurate for O. I could be over thinking it :blush: but based on the symptoms, it felt right. Anyway, glad I have a tww buddy and yay for your temp rise! :dust: your way! Tea instead of coffee, I like that.. :haha:


----------



## mechanica

Ticking - I see a second line too! I got my first positive on one of those tests (I posted it here because I didn't believe it and remember whooping when topaz said it was a pos!!) and then I took a first response and a boots one which confirmed it!!! Good luck!!

Day - did you email your donor? How'd it go? I remember freaking out when my donor first called me too (except he just did it, I had no warning!). It's natural to worry!!

Sorry I can't help those who are charting. I never took my temp, I only used opks so I have no idea what I'm looking at/for!! 

Good luck to those on the 2ww, we need some more bfp in this thread!!

Great scan, twins, too!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Ticking, I definitely see a second line! Looking forward to seeing an even darker one.

As for me, waiting on donor call for a final donation tonight. I'm either ovulating (ovulated) today or tomorrow. Hopefully this is good-enough timing. I'm still worried I wont ovulate or something. I never got good LH surge readings so I'm just going with the ovwatch information. Hoping to see a good temp rise soon for confirmation.


----------



## mammawannabe

just wanted to pop in and say good luck to those in the TWW. 
I am waiting to O...checking with OPKs, cant chart since i work night shift and don't have a regular sleep schedule. Trying SMEP this cycle...already started on CD8 like it says....got a bunch more to go as i'm only CD11 today. Normally would O on cd16, so keeping up with the Insems w/ DH. Bless him. 

Luck ladies!!


----------



## ticking.clock

well my temp plummetted today :cry:
had to go see my dr about something yesterday and showed him the test, he said it was a BFP but with my history of MC's to be cautious so not told anyone but you guys on here,

and low and behold today my temps dropped :cry: so it isnt looking like bean is a sticky :nope:


----------



## day_dreamer

Sorry to hear your temps have dropped ticking :hugs:

I did email M and he said we can continue via email...my problem now is ovulation...

Do any of you ladies have irregular cycles? How do you plan donations? I'm terrified of missing ovulation!!


----------



## c.30

> CHERYL, peeked at your chart, looks like OV is near, maybe even today, do you have donations lined up hun???

Hi MrsMM :hi: yeah my chart is indicating ovulation's on the way. I started using the clear blue digital smiley OPK this month and still haven't got my smiley face with FMU yet. Might take a cheapy this afternoon...my usual donor is on holiday but I am in touch with another donor who's happy to help. Just got to let him know when. 

Ticking, really really sorry hun. BIG :hugs:

Day_dreamer, glad you managed to sort things with M :thumbup: I don't ovulate regularly so I need a donor to be able to travel within 24 hours. I use OPK's, check CM and CP and also look out for other signs e.g. tender bbs, ovulation pain, AF cramps etc. Do you use OPK's? And can your donor travel with short(ish) notice?


----------



## day_dreamer

Well, I used cheapie opks once last year...from cd16-27 but other than a few slightly darker ones they didn't show anything. BUT that cycle did end up being 50 days so I could have easily missed it by being too early. I am starting with them today, cd14, but have no idea if they'll show anything.

I also used CBFM for the first time last month. That gave be 10 high fertility days and a peak, which again I have no idea if itll do the same or give less high days - the instructions only say 5 days.

I need to find out re: short notice. I presume he'd be more able to if we travelled there since he only has to pop put to our car then....but OH doesn't want me to email him again until I'm at home and we can "do it together" which is frustrating the life out of me as I could have an answer before lunch if I emailed now!


----------



## c.30

Do you chart you cycle's day_dreamer? I.e. do you take your temp, check cervical position (CP) and cervical mucus (CM)? Maybe the latter 2 would help more because you have got long cycles and once you notice the EWCM then you can use the OPK's. Also, I think you have trouble with internet access so I presume you don't/couldn't use fertility friend to input all this data? If that's the case then maybe you need to start writing it down somewhere else like a diary and if you do/start charting your temp, do that by hand; you could probably find charts on-line, if not, i'd be happy to e-mail you one I used by hand. It may not help for the immediate but if you're going to be TTC for a few months then you may start seeing some pattern in the chart. As well as making a note of CP and CM make a note of symptoms of ovulation - all the one's I mentioned before as well as headaches for example and anything else you feel. 

In regards to letting M know when, does he know you don't ovulate regularly? As long as you give him as much info as you can, be honest with him and tell him you'll let him know as soon as you know, hopefully he'll be ok with that.

Sorry you're having difficulties with OH, this is a tough enough "task" as it is without having someone who you feel is holding you back a bit. Hope some of this info has helped :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

I don't temp, and have never been able to reach to check CP but I do track CM and have a nifty little app on my phone lol. The only problem is, the days of ewcm can be anything from 2 to 5 normally, and 10 randomly last month. 

The more I think about it and analyse things the more I realise this is going to be like finding a needle in a haystack. I may as well close my eyes and stick a pin on the calendar and inseminate that day!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know I say it all the time, but day_dreamer, have you tried the clearblue digital OPK's? I know they're expensive, but they are so much simpler than the cheapies from eBay! In my experience anyway, just test with FMU and if there's a smiley face let M know and he'll be on his way. That's the arrangement I would've had when I was in contact with him anyway and he was fine with it. 

So sorry ticking, I really hope you get that sticky :bfp: soon! xx


----------



## day_dreamer

I got the CBFM thinking it was the same thing...but now having forked out 60quid for that I can't afford to try anything else. I suppose in theory it works the same, I'd just get a "peak" rather than a smiley face.

I'm waiting to hear back from M about how much notice he needs, cos the contract says a month in advance.


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, makes sense to me Hun, with the CP. I can't wait to see our bfps soon! :dust:

MECANICA, those twins are nearing arrival! Yay! Can't wait for pics!

NIMYRA, I hope last nite's donation went well! FXD! :dust:

MAMMAWANNABE, thanks for dropping in. GL with the SMEP! FXD! :dust:

TICKING, sorry your temps are dropping, I hope this bean turns on around as no :af: is a good sign! :dust: :dust:

DAY_DR, great! My cycles have always been irregular and now after a MC they still seem to be that way or figuring themselves out. How I monitor is using 3 different apps, temping/charting, OPKS, CP and CM checks. It helps to indicate when OV is approaching and then I set up donations every 2 days based on that. GL! You can temp with nite shift by the way, as your mornings are just different than ours. As long as it is the same time each day and you have slept a min of 3.5 hours! Try Fertilityfriend Hun! :dust:

CHERYL, awesome! I say get that donor on the phone now, as it seems today will likely be OV day! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*DayDreamer~* I hope your donor will understand and work with you, while you try to figure out what days are best for you. Good luck and tons of baby dust! 

*Ticking~* Oh no, I'm very sorry :(.. :hugs:

*Cheryl~* Hope you see a nice smilely face soon and hope this cycle is the one for you! :flower:

*Nimyra~* :dust: for your TWW!

*MM~* Yes, lets get those :bfp: s and FX that your temps keep climbing! :thumbup: I hope AF goes easy on your DW, AF symptoms are no fun whether or not your TTC.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

The :witch: has arrive wooohooooooo!!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww twins ur scan is awesome!


----------



## day_dreamer

I think we might be getting somewhere with M. He says I can email him on the day of positive opk and he'll come over, which is good...BUT that also means we'll only get 1 donation, on O-day...how likely is that to work?? I can't recall ever having read a BFP story that was the result of only 1 insemination.

Also, we may be meeting face to face on Friday as he is in the area donating to another couple. Eeek.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

day_dreamer said:


> I think we might be getting somewhere with M. He says I can email him on the day of positive opk and he'll come over, which is good...BUT that also means we'll only get 1 donation, on O-day...how likely is that to work?? I can't recall ever having read a BFP story that was the result of only 1 insemination.
> 
> Also, we may be meeting face to face on Friday as he is in the area donating to another couple. Eeek.

:thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance: 2mommies, glad she finally decided to stop by! Good luck this cycle, how exciting!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

day_dreamer said:


> I think we might be getting somewhere with M. He says I can email him on the day of positive opk and he'll come over, which is good...BUT that also means we'll only get 1 donation, on O-day...how likely is that to work?? I can't recall ever having read a BFP story that was the result of only 1 insemination.
> 
> Also, we may be meeting face to face on Friday as he is in the area donating to another couple. Eeek.


You never know, all it takes is one lil :spermy:


----------



## c.30

Just got my smiley OPK so I've contacted donor; hopefully he can come down tomorrow and hopefully that'll be good timing! FX!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## ticking.clock

good luck hun xx


----------



## mechanica

Good luck, c!!

Day - that sounds fine to me. My donor normally would only donate once per cycle (on the day I got a +opk) because one well timed insemination is all you need! On the month I fell pregnant he donated twice because my opks were confusing but with hindsight I ovulated twice and he fertilised BOTH eggs (one on tues and one on thurs). I strongly believe that if I'd only
Inseminated once that month I would still have fell pregnant but will one baby instead of two. Good luck!!!


----------



## rosie5637

day_dreamer said:


> I think we might be getting somewhere with M. He says I can email him on the day of positive opk and he'll come over, which is good...BUT that also means we'll only get 1 donation, on O-day...how likely is that to work?? I can't recall ever having read a BFP story that was the result of only 1 insemination.
> 
> Also, we may be meeting face to face on Friday as he is in the area donating to another couple. Eeek.

if he can come over the day of your +opk that will be great timing (either ov day or day before). i only ever had 1 donation per cycle and i'm 20wks now!:happydance: if it's timed well 1 donation is all you need.:thumbup:

good luck! hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## day_dreamer

Thanks for your replies...Its very reassuring to hear success stories. I'm now bricking it ahead of our meeting tomorrow, but trying to stay calm so as not to delay ov with stress.


----------



## kezza78

day_dreamer said:


> Thanks for your replies...Its very reassuring to hear success stories. I'm now bricking it ahead of our meeting tomorrow, but trying to stay calm so as not to delay ov with stress.

Day_dreamer........please try and relax! remember M is doing a BIG thing for you. I was always (and still am at times) very nervous about meeting new people however when it came to meeting potential donors I told myself that if I wanted to be a mom I had to do this!!!! When you finally do have a little one your going to have to encounter numerous strangers and situations.

xxx


----------



## day_dreamer

That's exactly what I'm telling myself...usually I would've freaked out and ran a mile by now (social anxiety at its best) but I HAVE to do this if I want a baby. It's not optional.


----------



## mechanica

day_dreamer said:


> That's exactly what I'm telling myself...usually I would've freaked out and ran a mile by now (social anxiety at its best) but I HAVE to do this if I want a baby. It's not optional.

I have social anxiety too and nearly ran off/avoided called/emails a few times. I'm glad I didn't now, obviously! Think of a littlebaby in your arms in a years time, that's the way I got through it, plus, my donor was doing me an ENORMOUS favour, so there was nothing to panic about - you van back out at ANY time! Who is going to be carrying the baby? You or your OH?


----------



## day_dreamer

Me and I can't wait!! I know that once I've met him it'll be fine...its just getting through the "omg I'm going to be terrified" fear...its a fear of fear... still, it'll be SO worth it when that baby arrives :cloud9:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Random QUESTION ALERT!!

This may be a really dumb question BUT I need to know so I can track my cycle better and I am sorry if its way to much T.M.I but here it goes:

So as i posted yesterday around 4pm my time, when i wiped after a bathroom run I notice light pink tint on the toilet paper...I did :happydance: because i knew the :witch: was around the corner!! so I waited :juggle: I started getting slight cramps but the next time i went to the bathroom still the same light pink no strong :flow:

Went to bed with slight cramps again woke up hoping for a stronger :flow: and nothing...:nope:- I ended up using a tampon to see if there was darker blood (sorry if this is way to much info) I just need some help here!!! and when I took the tampon out there was but I dont have a flow yet but a lot of cramps...

So my question is when would Cycle Day 1 begin for me??? that's always confused me....BTW I did start temping this morning...let's see how that goes!


Thanks you EVERYONE! I am so grateful that this forum is here!! 

-Lee


----------



## topazicatzbet

cd1 is supposed to be the day of full flow not just spotting.


----------



## ticking.clock

i would say when it is real flow not just spotting x

my temps increased a lil this morning but not much, and no sign of AF
i havent tested again yet either x


----------



## Nimyra

... I don't know what to think.

Ovwatch said ovulation day was the day before yesterday or yesterday... but this morning I had a temp dip (no rise yet) and I still have a open cervix and lots of slippery cm.

So I'm thinking OV watch was wrong? or maybe I'm ovulating more than once like Mechanica... My LH sticks have been inconclusive at best. had two mornings with darkish lines, but this morning just a medium/light line. 

I've emailed my donor again. I feel awful because I think I screwed up the timing and he's already given me FOUR donations this month (last one was day before yesterday). Husband thinks I should just wait it out and not ask for another donation... but I emailed the donor anyway. But I feel badly. Still waiting on a reply. 

Ugh. Next month I hope I have my timing better.

What you do all think?


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD!! DAYDREAMER, that all goes well Friday and you and M will move forward soon.... :dust:

CHERYL, go get the donations!!! YAY for OV!!! :dust:

ROSIE, happy 20 weeks!! :flower:

FXD! TICKING, hoping AF stays far away!

NIMYRA, I think it is smart you contacted the donor, it may be twice OV! FXD! :dust:

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

MrsMM24 said:


> FXD!! DAYDREAMER, that all goes well Friday and you and M will move forward soon.... :dust:
> 
> CHERYL, go get the donations!!! YAY for OV!!! :dust:
> 
> ROSIE, happy 20 weeks!! :flower:
> 
> FXD! TICKING, hoping AF stays far away!
> 
> NIMYRA, I think it is smart you contacted the donor, it may be twice OV! FXD! :dust:
> 
> _*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


oh im excited by your chart, i feel a bfp coming on. those temps are fab


----------



## ticking.clock

Well ladies....

my tummy feels funny :wacko: feels hard and bloated
do you think AF is on its way or what??


----------



## dodgegirl

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


ohhhh !!! So exciting !! I really hope this is it for you !! :happydance: :bfp:

wishing you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

bleeding started today.............. :-(
lil bean didn't stick

x


----------



## day_dreamer

So sorry to hear that :hugs:

I've done something stupid. In the stress of trying to arrange things with M I didn't order some more.CBFM tests and will use my last one on Monday. Don't think the new box will arrive until Weds/Thurs and I could ovulate any time from Tues onwards really.

I've posted on the "wanted" board but am not hopeful of being able to get any and don't know anyone else who uses them to borrow a few from :( 

May not be TTC this month after all :(


----------



## ticking.clock

they the digital ones??


----------



## day_dreamer

Erm...not the smiley face ones...they go in to the CB monitor?


----------



## ticking.clock

have you looked on ebay?


----------



## day_dreamer

Yes I ordered some on Weds but haven't been dispatched yet so they won't arrive in time :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

so sorry ticking


----------



## MrsMM24

TOPAZ and DODGE, thanks for being excited about my chart, because I am too scared to get excited about it yet... 

TICKING, my tummy feels like that during midday, so sorry to hear that AF has flown on in.... :hugs:

DAYDREAM, is there not a store near you that carries them or a couple to hold you over till the others arrive??? 

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ll be extreamly shocked if you dont get a bfp. that chart is awesome. implantation dip on day 6 temp climbing.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Happy birthday to your DD, I hope she has a wonderful day and an awesome party! I'm joining in the excitement over your chart, I can't wait until you test! :dust: 

*AFM~* So much for my Halloween plans, I'm stuck with a bad cold. :wacko: I hope it will be gone or nearly gone by Monday so I can take the boys trick or treating. So mission "get well in a hurry" begins today, hope everyone else has a good weekend!


----------



## day_dreamer

Awesome chart MM, excited for you to test! Fxd!

Met M this afternoon, saw all clinic info, signed the agreement. Just waiting on Ov now...approx Nov 4th. Official TTC club here I come. So excited, that's a club I never truly believed I'd join.


----------



## dodgegirl

So excited for u daydreamer!! Your dream will become a reality soon!! 

Pink hope u feel better... Colds suck!!!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Ladies I am freaking out!!!


My donor has gone MIA...I have texted him...sent him and Email and I even sent him a message through IM and NOTHING!!! LAst thing for me to do is send him a damn smoke signal and see if that works ugh! So I signed up on FSDR and found 2-3 possible donors now just trying to find a good match..gawwwdddd this is so stressful! According to my calendar I will ovulate the weekend of November 18,19,20 I pray I find someone for this cycle!!

Have a fabulous weekend to you all!!! baby :dust: to everyone and FXD to all who are in there 2ww!!!

MrsMM24--Happy Birthday to your DD!! :dance:


----------



## ticking.clock

give him a few days to reply but talk to others as back up

:hugs:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

MM ~ happy birthday to your DD. I'm excited about your test! I signed up on FF. Still trying to figure it out though:wacko:

i did the final talk with our donor. he's getting all his testing done this coming week. I'm SO excited! approx OV Nov 25-29 :happydance:

have a great weekend and :dust: to everyone


----------



## dodgegirl

2mommies..
Sorry to hear abt ur donor being flaky.... Hope u can find a back up soon !! 
Hugs !


----------



## c.30

MrsMM - Happy birthday to DD, hope you all enjoy the party. And hope you have a BFP right around the corner!

Pink - hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

AFM, no donation this month :dohh: you can read about it in my journal. Hopefully my regular donor is still willing to donate and can do so next cycle...just gotta wait 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

i'm feeling awful today, the blood loss is super heavy 
using super+ tampons and i'm still flooded off my feet and it was even running down my legs this morning (had only put tampon in an hour earlier)

gutted that i lost my lil bean :cry::cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

ticking.clock said:


> i'm feeling awful today, the blood loss is super heavy
> using super+ tampons and i'm still flooded off my feet and it was even running down my legs this morning (had only put tampon in an hour earlier)
> 
> gutted that i lost my lil bean :cry::cry:

Sorry! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

dr said that with pregnancy tests being sensitive enough to pick up preg hormones up super early is actually a bad thing, the emotional pain that women go through knowing they have lost a baby even in the earliest stages is awful, considering in the past we would not have been able to know so early 

he has advised me not to test so soon next time

will i listen to his advice??

will i heck :haha:

seriously he doesnt understand our need to know, even if it doesnt go the way we hope 

xx


----------



## froliky2011

I think it is also educational to know too. If a woman continues to have CM she may want to see a specialist after a while to make sure everything is fine. I am very thankful for all the genetic testing, follicle testing and numerous other procedures etc. that are available to make sure the body is prepared, healthy and ready to carry a baby to full term.


----------



## froliky2011

Oops, that CM could be mistaken for another CM, but you know what CM I am referring to.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry ticking :hugs: xx


----------



## caryheinz

Hi Everyone, I am new to this site. I posted on the How To/Success Stories with the list of questions on DIY insemination. I am 38, single, havne't found that mr. right yet, so I am just hoping for "mr. ok". But- I am not ok with not being a mom. I just did my first home insem Tuesday 10/25. I think i did it to early though (day 11). I am absolutely freaking out, think of nothing else but- did it work, did it work....it didn't work, etc. etc. So- I am happy to of found this forum! Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the group hun. saw your other post. what a great friend you have there to help you out. 

we will help you wait out the tww. 

im not ttc as i have my 2 donor concieved boys but i like to cheer everyone on.


----------



## jessuk

I managed after the 4th time ... You have to be patient but it works. the longest was to search the sperm donor (site co-parents net) ... and I am 3 months pregnant.


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Cary,

Feel free to ask any questions you may have. CD 11 sounds a bit early for insemination unless you have a short cycle and tend to ovulate early, but I hope it works for you soon!


----------



## Nimyra

As for me, my temps have finally started to rise so I'm feeling more hopeful that I ovulated on CD 17 or CD 18. Now in the TWW... can't say I'm terribly optimistic about this cycle but we shall see!


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye for 2ww! Good luck! 

Im in 3rd tri from today!! And 6 months from LMP 2moro! Bumps getting huge!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00730.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









DSC00728.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









DSC00727.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammawannabe

good luck to all the ladies and fx in TWW...i'm not quite there yet. i am still waiting to Ov. I usually O on CD16, getting a +opk on cd15, however i am still neg -on the OPK today (cd15)...getting nervous and frustrated that i am going to Ov late or not at all...I usually have 28-30 day cycles....

I have been inseming since cd8 every other day and daily since cd 12...

has any one with reg cycles get +opk's on different days?

thanks
krista


----------



## LunaBean

It can vary by one or two days, Ive a 28-30 day cycle and oved 15-18!


----------



## Nimyra

mammawannabe said:


> good luck to all the ladies and fx in TWW...i'm not quite there yet. i am still waiting to Ov. I usually O on CD16, getting a +opk on cd15, however i am still neg -on the OPK today (cd15)...getting nervous and frustrated that i am going to Ov late or not at all...I usually have 28-30 day cycles....
> 
> I have been inseming since cd8 every other day and daily since cd 12...
> 
> has any one with reg cycles get +opk's on different days?
> 
> thanks
> krista

Krista,

I have to know, how did you manage to convince your donor to donate every other day from cd8 and daily since cd 12? Many donors are only willing to donate 1 to 3 times per cycle, usually starting from +OPK.

Hopefully you will ovulate soon. I was a couple days off this month, which can happen. Try not to stress!


----------



## Nimyra

Luna,

Your bump is looking great!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Quick question ladies

To those who temp...I have been taking my teMp since cd1. I am now on cd4 and when my alarm went off to temp I got up grabbed the thErmometer I fell asleep LOL and got back up at 7:35am and took it...my last 3 temps have been in the 96.80 range but this morning temp was 96.48...could the dip be because I took it later in the morning?


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah dont worry about it hun, 

quick question.............. how often do you communicate with your donor?


----------



## SpudsMama

It depends on the donor in my experience. For example, the guy I'm with now only really replies to my emails when I get a positive OPK and we'll set up the time and the place for the donation. My back-up donor on the other hand is really chatty, we're in touch with each other every couple of days... xx


----------



## Nimyra

2mommiesTTC said:


> Quick question ladies
> 
> To those who temp...I have been taking my teMp since cd1. I am now on cd4 and when my alarm went off to temp I got up grabbed the thErmometer I fell asleep LOL and got back up at 7:35am and took it...my last 3 temps have been in the 96.80 range but this morning temp was 96.48...could the dip be because I took it later in the morning?

Usually the temp is higher by a bit if you take it a little later in the morning. But small dips generally don't mean anything - maybe you were a little under the weather, had alcohol recently, or maybe its nothing.

As you gain experience temping month after month you'll have a better sense of what's normal for you and your body. Some people's temps jump a lot, others are remarkably stable.


----------



## Beeka

Hello :)

I've just come across this part of the forum. 

It would be great to share experiences with people who are going through the same thing.

My name is Becka and i'm trying to conceive number 2 with the help of a donor.


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Beeka!

I'm also TTC #2 with the help of a donor. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks for the b-day wishes ladies, for my daughter, she had a blast! :flower:

TOPAZ, are you shocked yet?? Because I got a bfn today.... I am not too down, as it is still early days. PINKOR and DAYDREAMER were convinced as well.... we shall see soon...

READY, it can be very hard to work out, but read through the tutorials or you can PM me and get the "cliff notes" on FF...

:wave: welcome CARYHEINZ and JESSUK, and BEEKA:wave: hope you find this thread VERY helpful no matter what part of your journey...

2MOMMIES, so sorry your donor flaked! I hope you are near to finding another donor soon! As for the temoing, you should have used the the adjuster and seen what the temp would be and use it. Also, you should sleep with that thermometor near your bed so it is easier to grab when the time comes to take it.

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

I hope we get some BFP on here before christmas, how fab would that be!!

Well since i stopped my depo, my periods have been rather short (3 and 4 days long instead of 7/8 days before i went on it) and my Luteal phase is 12/13 days long so thats ok isnt it??
i have read that the depo can make your LP really short but is it right that anything over 10 days is ok???

will be starting this months donations next week :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i am shocked. I thought a bfp was def on the cards.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm kind of dipping my toe in over here lol. After not finding another Mr Right I have 99% decided that Donor sperm is the only way forward for me to achieve my very much longed for number 3. 

I am in email contact with someone from pollen who could be a possible donor, who is actually very nice and is making this a lot easier on the nerves. 

I'm just wondering, how long before you started AI after meeting your donor? 

Do you have any hints and tips for this stage of the process? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, I've stayed away on purpose this 2ww as I was getting a wee bit obsessed with reading nearly every thread, especially symptom spotting ones and it was getting unhealthy!

Waves and hello to all new ladies, this thread is a wonderful one to belong to and every one on here is really friendly and helpful.

I'm coming on today, I've already got stomach ache and I get this feeling every month when I just know I'm due on. Oh well it would have been a miracle to conceive the first month of trying with one donation.

Ticking, my period only lasts for 3 days max, 1st one is spotting, 2nd is flow and 3rd is flow to spotting, it's been like this now for over 10 years from when I was anorexic in my early 20's. My lp is only about 12-13 days too.

Beautiful, I only met my donor on the day of donation, we spoke via email a few times before that though. For me it was better to meet on the day otherwise I may have lost my nerve and dropped out. Also I'm very lucky to have understanding parents and they waited outside his house whilst I collected.

I'm sorry that I've missed some of you on here, good luck for this month and heaps of baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## mechanica

Welcome to all the new people! This is a lovely supportive thread and no question is too silly!!!

MrsMM24 - I think you are so lovely the way you reply to everyone. I have adult ADHD and by the time I've got to the end of a page I've forgotten who has said what!! I just can't concentrate at all! God knows what I'll do when the babies are here since I'm forever in a world of my own. I need to start writing lists and being more organised!!!

Beautiful - I met my donor in person on the day of donation. We spoke via email/on the phone and then when I got my surge we met in person and he donated. He's a fairly well known donor so I wasn't worried about him being a creep!!

Afm, I am exhausted!! It was my daughters birthday this weekend so I've been preparing for that, plus I had a 2 day course which lasted all day! I was in bed by 10pm yesterday!! We've got a Halloween party tonight but I'm hoping we can relax a bit after that!! 

Good luck to those in the 2ww!!


----------



## lian_83

Hi to all newcomers!! This thread is awesome and all of the ladies are fabulous and are helping one another. This is like the one-stop for all tips and tricks about At-home insemination.

MM24, don't worry about the BFN, it's still to early. Fxed for u!

Ticking, so sorry for your lost. 12/13 days LP is good, almost excellent. Wow, but your cycle is really fast, you'll be getting donations from next week already?!! At least you know that you and donor can really make a baby and implant. Just have to make that lil'bean sticky. 

Luna, nice looking bump you got there. 

Nimrya, I wish someday I will also be TTC#2 using donor sperm. But for now, I still have to take care of my #1. :haha:
_____

AFM, CD10 and could be more than a week away from O. One of the most stressful cycles ever. Only silver lining is that I have found a new donor and he has a wonderful 'resume'. Also wanting to get a :bfp: before Christmas!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: nice to meet you BEAUTIFULD!! Hoping all donations go well and you have a BFP soon! :dust:

TOPAZ, I tried not to get excited so I am not too surprised.... First chart I had though that looked Triphastic or like this at all so I am not sure what's going on.

TICKING, I FXD! :hugs: and hope you get that BFP soon! :dust:

SPARKLIE, we have all been there, obsessing, is is a hard thing NOT to do, good Luck in the TWW! :dust:

MECHANICA, I retain too much information... :haha: DW hates that I remember how I do. :haha: It was our DDs b-day party this weekend as well. SNOW, can you believe it?!? Early. Not alot of her friends from school made it out, but, family showed so she had fun! I cannot wait to see your twins! i am so excited for you! You willd o fine, lack of memory and organization and all. :flower:

LIAN, I sure do hope it is just early and we can't get those dark pink lines for another few days! YAY for your impending OV! :dust:

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mammawannabe

Nimyra said:


> mammawannabe said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all the ladies and fx in TWW...i'm not quite there yet. i am still waiting to Ov. I usually O on CD16, getting a +opk on cd15, however i am still neg -on the OPK today (cd15)...getting nervous and frustrated that i am going to Ov late or not at all...I usually have 28-30 day cycles....
> 
> I have been inseming since cd8 every other day and daily since cd 12...
> 
> has any one with reg cycles get +opk's on different days?
> 
> thanks
> krista
> 
> Krista,
> 
> I have to know, how did you manage to convince your donor to donate every other day from cd8 and daily since cd 12? Many donors are only willing to donate 1 to 3 times per cycle, usually starting from +OPK.
> 
> Hopefully you will ovulate soon. I was a couple days off this month, which can happen. Try not to stress!Click to expand...



My "donor" is my DH! He can't ejaculate from intercourse but he can manually....so he has agreed to "donate" whenever i ask. Bless him...he told me last night he feels like a cow being milked...oh well...what we need to do. Hopefully we cover all the bases!


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Just popping in to say hello and welcome to all new members. 

LUNA your bump is way cute!!

AFM: Im still in a cast for the wrist i get it off on the 24th nov cant wait, then i can start doing things normally again and get into this weight loss busio. Ive decided that Im also changing my TTC date to August next year. I want to give my body the best chance at conceiving so Ill have to change my date

Baby dust to all xx:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Well spoke with my donor and have set the days for this months donations,
due to ovulate around the 15th Nov so having 2 donations, on on 11th (incase i ovulate early) and another on the 14th
fingers crossed we catch it again :happydance:

I have switched to taking my temps vaginally as i am a mouth breather and my temps are ALOT higher this way (0.4 higher lol )


----------



## day_dreamer

ticking.clock said:


> I have switched to taking my temps vaginally as i am a mouth breather and my temps are ALOT higher this way (0.4 higher lol )

I'm a mouth breather too...I bought a new thermometer as I lost my other one when we moved months ago...first temp this morning....36.88 - I've NEVER had a temp that high before...so confused...although I was sick yesterday so maybe fighting a virus or something. No ewcm yet either...CD20 today...


----------



## ticking.clock

mine was 36.61 this morning, CD 5


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, so glad that you got the temping down and donor settled... :dust:

MAMA, glad the cast is coming off soon!

MAMMA, your DH is awesome!

DAYDREAMER, OV is near... :dust:

_*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Good luck MrsMM I hope AF stays away for a loooooong time


----------



## MrsMM24

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey Ladies


Just a quick update I have been taking my temp in the morning and charting...but I am currently on CD 7 and I still have a flow...still medium flow...I decided this morning not to use a tampon and just wear a liner just in case and I kinda rushed to the bathroom about 30 minutes ago and there was a lot of blood on the liner **TMI sorry** So not sure what is going on..I am thinking that because my last cycle was 51 days long that could be the major reason why I am bleeding a few extra days...my cylces normaly range between 33-38 days and this has been my longest cycle of 51 and I believe the reason is because of a bit of stress was i under end of September going into October

I am assuming because I am technically have a flow on cd7 that I will ovulate later correct?


Sorry for the quetions ladiest...I don't really have the lingo..and as much as i have read about ovulation etc etc etc after a while it all gets confusing for me!


thanks for the help to all of you! & for being so supportive!

Baby :dust: and FXD to everyone who is trying to conceive and are in their 2 ww!!

<3

Lee


----------



## Nimyra

The last day of your flow doesn't affect when you ovulate. The length of your luteal phase (ovulation to period) is the part that usually set. If your cycles are unpredictable in terms of length, it may be hard to predict ovulation, so rely heavily on your OPK and changes in cervical mucus and position.

good luck!


----------



## lian_83

2mommiesttc, i agree with nimrya, your O won't be affected by the flow. as u said u are probably still bleeding because your previous cycle is longer than usual and your uterine lining still needs to shed. But your ovaries are already gearing up for the next ovulation and are unaffected with what's happening with the shedding. i also have quite longer cycles like yours 31-36 days and coincidentally had a 51-day cycle last May. :wacko: it's not so easy trying to pinpoint ovulation and I would spend a fortune if I buy expensive OPKs, so I rely on the Internet cheapies and the Saliva microscope. The latter gives me a warning of about 5-7 days so heaps of time to inform the donor that O is coming.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck MrsMM, I hope AF is staying away!

AFM, I finally had my positive OPK today on CD21 :wacko: Just under a week late! I've emailed donor, so just waiting for a reply to set up the time and the place :happydance:

Good luck to everyone else for their donations and two week waits!

:dust:


----------



## day_dreamer

Yay for that smiley :)

OH has pulled out. She doesn't like M, says he makes her feel uncomfortable and she wants to keep looking. I admit he is a bit odd (a bit square with Simon Cowell trousers!) but he's professional, genuine and fully checked with the clinic so I figure beggars can't be choosers. Plus he is willing to be known, which is rare.

I knew this would happen. I suppose now its a decision between whether I let her postpone things AGAIN (we were originally meant to try June 2010) or if this is where we go our separate ways... :cry:


----------



## MrsMM24

2MOMMIES, just continue to chart because that will give you actual OV date. I am not sure that you can indicate when you can OV as it seems like your cycle may be different so knowing the LP could prove hard this cycle. Trust in the temping. I think that as soon as the flow is leaving, you should make plans to get your donations set up.... 

TTC SEPT, YAY for PosOPK!!! you are on your way. Not long now before donations start and you will be in that TWW!!! :dust:

DAY_DREAM, I am so sorry to hear that OH is having some discomfort with the donor. I do hope that you all can work something out. Have you thought about shipping options or even a cry-bank? There is one in California and Virginia in the U.S. that ships internationally. I hope you do not have to wait a very long time....GL FXD!:dust:

AF is staying away... I just don't know what to think this cycle ladies...
_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*Stalk my chart!!* Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

my donor has been very quiet the last week or so, and im stressing that i've said something to upset/offend him

:nope: its stressing me out


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm with you ticking, I never had a reply from my donor today and I should've inseminated this afternoon :nope: 

And as I wrote that he sent an email asking if I want a donation tomorrow... Thank God!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

YAY TTC !! so exciting ! :) how many insems are you going to be able to get ? just the one tomorrow ?


----------



## SpudsMama

I was supposed to have had one today, but he didn't get back to me until a few minutes ago. It'll just be the one tomorrow on the day of ovulation :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'm with you ticking, I never had a reply from my donor today and I should've inseminated this afternoon :nope:
> 
> And as I wrote that he sent an email asking if I want a donation tomorrow... Thank God!!! :rofl: xx

mine too :happydance:

xx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! just a quick note to say i'm still around stalking lol i just dont get on often as i tend to obsess when i'm here too much!:haha: so i should get LH surge mon or tues of next week and shipment is set to arrive tues..praying/hoping/fingers crossed for good timing and cool swimmers upon arrival!! will keep yall updated! :)

good luck to everyone in 2ww or waiting to try..will do personals later! babydust to all!!! :) :) :)


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck with the insems girls!


----------



## mindgames77

Hey ladies, 

Can I join this thread? My boyfriend is a T6 Paraplegic and up until June of this year, we thought ejaculation was impossible, due to his injury.

I did some research and found the Hitachi Magic Wand (used as a PVS) could aid in ejaculation for SCI. I ordered one online, and we tested it out as soon as we got it. And it worked!!


We've been trying At-home insemination ever since! Last cycle was the first cycle I managed to pin-point ovulation, but the magic wand wasn't working its magic so much! (He couldn't ejaculate despite trying for over an hour, two different nights)

I'm currently on CD2 and am very impatiently waiting for ovulation, which should occur around the 17th.


We'll be using pre-seed!

I really hope this method will work for us! I've always wanted to be a young mom (I'll be 22 this Sunday!), but if In-Vitro etc is our only option, we'll have no choice but to wait! It'll break my heart.

I'd gladly accept any support, advice, or luck from anyone who's willing to offer!


----------



## ticking.clock

good luck hunni i have everything crossed that it works for you xx


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome! I hope it all goes well!! Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, so glad that your donor got in contact, let's get the donations rolling! :dust:

TICKING, same with you, let's get this ball rolling! :dust:

Hi FAITH, totally understand, good to see you, right on time... let's get OV and donations going Hun!:dust:

:wave:MINDGAMES!!! GL :dust:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck everyone with any upcoming donations!

So, my donor went silent again, but I managed to get another donor who I've spoken with often over the last few weeks. Insemination complete... now we're on the two week wait. Out of interest, I had my positive OPK yesterday morning and I had the donation at 4pm today... is the timing alright? I know it's not perfect, but am I still in with a good chance? No spillages either, I love softcups!! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

GL TCC with the TWW!!!! :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

Yay TTC !!! Good luck :)


----------



## JazznTee

Hey all

Just to give you an update i am 13 weeks. My Nausea has not went away but i can at least eat one meal a day. Lost 20 pounds went from 205 to 185. Baby still doing well. First Sonogram is scheduled Nov 10. had to go off prenatal vitamins and start taking Gummy's vitamins. I guess i can say all is well just really tired i have vampire hours. Sleep all day & I am up all night. 

Sending my blessings who are still on their journey and who have recently gotten there bfp...

Jasmine


----------



## lian_83

MM, i just checked your chart. it's weird u are still getting negatives but since AF is staying away then most likely you are PG!!! :happydance: Really wish u are, because you'll be the 1st amongst my TTC buddies on my sig.. Need to get the ball rolling and hopefully I'm just 2 weeks behind u. :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats on making it to the 3rd Trimester, Luna!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay, TTC, good luck and :dust: your way!!! 

*Jazz~ *Glad you're able to eat a little bit. How exciting, just 5 days away from your sonogram date! 

*Lian~* Good luck this cycle, hope this is the one for you! 

:dust: for everyone else


----------



## Nimyra

Tested this morning, :BFN: :wacko: at roughly 10 DPO (I think I ovulated 2 days late so this would have been 12 DPO had I ovulated "on time"). My temps are looking good and have a slight tri-phasic pattern so I was feeling a bit hopeful... but now I'm not so sure. No symptoms to speak of.

Going to try to refrain from more testing and just wait for cd1 again.

I'm actually keeping my cool so I hope I can keep the crazy in check.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

My temp chart is looking crazy a lot of peaks and drops not sure whats going on....but I'm also going to be using OBKs ....when should I start using OBKs?? 

Nimyra I have my FXD that you get your BFP and the wicked witch stays away!!!

baby :dust: to everyone ! 

Me and my DP are on our way to see the.pumpkin chunckin in Delaware....


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra -- So happy to see you are trying now for baby # 2 -- How exciting!!!!!! FX'ed for you!!!!!!

We have been on a brief "break" but are now trying again! We inseminated yesterday! My friend was so rude and really offended me!!!!!!! She is one of the few people who know we are trying & using a donor & when i told her we met the donor again yesterday she said, "You are trying again?! Don't you think if it hasn't happened by now, maybe it's a sign!"

WTF! I find that so rude, hurtful, & offensive. As if i'm not already struggling with so many of my own negative thoughts & issues about TTC for 2 years! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

On a positive note -- Congrats on entering the 3rd trimester Luna!!!!!!


----------



## c.30

GREAT to see you back Ruby :hi:

Sending lots of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks C.30 -- How are you? :hugs:


----------



## c.30

I'm ok thanks - haven't been able to try this cycle because donor was on holiday and the back up donor who was supposed to be coming down to me got let down by his work. 

Have had a bit of trouble with donors (who hasn't ;)) but I'm feeling optimistic. I'm 9dpo at the mo so just waiting for AF but I'm in contact with a donor who I've "scheduled in" for 24th November (he can't do 24 hour notice) but I'm also looking for back up donors and perhaps even back up back up donors :haha: Think I'll only have one more try this year because of christmas and I'm DETERMINED to get that donation :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

c.30 -- I remember some of your donor struggles! Sounds like you are being pro-active now... glad you are planning ahead with some back-ups! :thumbup: I hope we both get our Christmas miracles.... and lots of BFPs on here for all!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Ruby :hi: I'm surprised you managed to hold yourself together when your friend made that comment... I had a woman tell me that I'd never conceive via AI a couple of weeks ago :growlmad: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hope you have fun telling her a big fat i told you so when you get your bfp. some people dont have a clue.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi TTC! :hugs: People are so rude! At least we have groups like this tho to keep up our morale! And to see that our dreams will come true & all this hard work can, and will, pay off!! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

wow I wouldn't been able to keep my mouth shut !! How rude !! You know we are all here to support you in this journey :flower:


----------



## ebelle

Ladies, I need to ask how you all keep the positivity going every cycle. Its been7 cycles and almost 8 months since we started trying and I am getting so tired of seeing :bfn: month after month.

How do you keep going? How do you know it will happen? I am so amazed when I see some of youwho havebeen trying for years and who have survived losses.

Right now i am just so tired after having af come this morning.

Cant understa.d why ttc is so hard when we just want a baby tocomplete our family.

/rant


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ruby~* Gosh, could she be any more of an a-hole about it? Sorry you had to deal with that, I hope you get a nice :bfp: to rub in her face!

*Cheryl~* I hope a more reliable donor comes along for you. :flower: 

*Ebelle~* I'm sorry the :witch: showed up on you :hugs: For me, there are definitely times where I was so ready to just throw in the towel (usually cycle day 1) and just not bother trying again. I keep going because there's a place in me that believes it will happen and I'm filled with hope again. Corny, I know :haha: It sucks to see one bfn after another but that bfp really is worth the wait. You will get there! :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hi Ruby, glad u are back, after all u started this wonderful thread that's been giving hope to women like us that has to rely on AI to have that child. I have read all your adventures and misadventures from Page 1 and I know u and your partner deserves this BFP more than anybody else. Hang in there and don't listen to that rude friend of yours.

Ebelle, I've been trying as long as u and I know it's very, very frustrating and everytime AF shows up I'm just ready to throw in the towel. But after a week when all the bleeding and cramping are gone, I always manage to bounce back and know I'll definitely try one more time. It's just more difficult for us using donors because we can only manage only a couple of donations per cycle and also we have to deal with the stress of the whole donor thing.
_____

This cycle I'm really determined to do a version of SMEP and I just need as much donation as possible. The donor I'm using right now just lost his job so it was a blessing in disguise that he's been available for 3 consecutive days now. Of course, I wish he finds a new job soon but it was just timely that it happened when my other 2 donors have left me in mid-air.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks lian :hugs: That's so nice to hear!

ebelle -- No need to worry about how we keep going each month... bc you're going to get that BFP next month! :winkwink:

Seriously tho..... that's what keeps us all going i think! That hope that next cycle will be THE cycle! And then your desire for a "may blossom" is filled with a longing for a "june bug" and then your heart is just set on a "christmas BFP" etc. It's all about moving forward! I'm sure none of us really care what months our babies are born or conceived in....... what we really want is THIS cycle to be THE cycle... whatever cycle it may be!

Besides, the alternative is what... giving up? We cant give up or our babies will never be in our arms. Unfortunately, (for most of us here) it will never "accidentally" happen. And that saying alot of TTC'ers say "It will happen when you just stop trying" or "It will happen when you least expect it" etc..... these dont apply to us! We have to plan, and coordinate, and arrange, and time...... and then do whatever "procedure" we each are perfecting each cycle!

There are so many times i keep wanting to give up or feeling hopeless...... and then i hear about BFPs on here & i see pics of our "alumni" babies...... and i'm reminded that it can & will happen!

Hang in there!

lian -- what is SMEP?


----------



## c.30

Wow Ruby, I don't think anyone could have put that better :flower::hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i really hope you all get those bfps soon.
i feel a bit guilty at times that i got both of mine relatively easy.

it really helped that my donor was so easily available, when i was ttc callum he wasnt working due to a sleep problem, then when ttc josh he had and op and went back to work part time but he worked nights but was a sleep in carer so was still available all the time.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Hello, ladies! Just wanted to drop by and say hi. I hope you're all doing well. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZ, sorryt hat MS has not let up. It is good that you have been able to do one meal. My SIL was sick with my neph until about 20 wks, so hold tight, it can still get better, she likes to say that it helped her have less "baby fat" to lose after delivery :hugs:

LIAN, no luck AF arrived Fully this weekend. I think that TTC or FAITHBABIES will be the 1st on your siggy, it is looking as if I will be the last of mine.... but still trying! :dust:

NIMYRA, sounds like the chart ans symptoms are doing well, 10DPO is super early, but hang in there :dust:

2MOMMIES, can you link your chart for us to stalk? It likely depends on your cycle when you should start OPKs, those with rather short AF and cycles typically start on CD7 after Af has left and with normal cycles around 30 days, CD9 is the day, but fert doc has me on CD9. GL :dust:

RUBY, :wave: nice to see you back. I that was a rude as hell of your friend, but... some just don't get it! As for SMEP, it is a rigorous task, but one that is highly successful, and I WILL be trying that again this cycle! SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. There is a thread on here or you can google to get full details. Rather difficult for us Lesbians or users of donations.... GL :dust:

EBELLE, Hun, I know it gets hard at times, but everyone gathers hope from different places, myself, where I get my strength from and hope that it will happen: DD!!! And all the lovely success stories on BNB!! It CAN and WILL happen Hun, hang in there!!! :hugs: :dust:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

welcome back Ruby ! we have missed you :) You have always been so encouraging to everyone and you bring with you helpful knowledge too !!

MrsMM: So sorry you got :bfn: :cry:
Here's to pushing forward onto the next month of trying, that's all we can do is push forward and keep our chins up !! :hugs:

AFM: nothing new to report ! just over a month until I meet FOB. It's so funny the guy he's seeing added me on FB ! Obviously he knows about me and wanted to interact. I feel bad for FOB cuz when he moves up here in Feb he will have to break it off with this guy, who seems really awesome. This is FOB's first relationship as he just came out not that long ago. When I do have a baby with him, the LO will be half Irish and half English ! HAHA what a combo !! Anyways sorry I'm rambling but that's all I have to report ! Been home sick all week and so I've had time to keep up with everyone on here, which is a challenge sometimes!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi everyone! :wave:

MrsMM sorry the ugly witch got you! :hugs:

Dodgegirl -- Irish & English sounds like a nice mix! Is he cute?


----------



## Nimyra

Okay... the crazy has started...

I am now 11 DPO and CONVINCED I am pregnant. Intellectually I know I might not be... but I'm totally fixated now. It's only been 18 hours since my BFN. I think I am losing my mind.

I keep fantasizing about how I'll announce my pregnancy to my family over Christmas, etc etc.

Okay... the details. BFN yesterday morning. Trying to refrain from testing, but willpower may fail tomorrow. I either ovulated sometime between CD 15 and 18 (wide range, I know, but my temps didn't rise until CD19 so I suspect I ovulated later than I was expecting)... which would mean a 29-33 day cycle (so nowhere near due for AF yet)... but, temps look triphasic. I've had 3 straight days in a row of high temps. I checked my cervix this afternoon and it is closed tight and felt "high" and firm. That's unusual right? Also I'm feeling a lot of little aches and twinges around my ligament areas. 

If I'm wrong, I know I'll be crushed, but I can't help thinking about it.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me. You all are the best.


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby!!!!!!! I have been thinking about you! I'm so glad to see you back on here. 

I'm sorry your friend was so awful to you. Sometimes people can just be so insensitive. I don't know how they can think that comments like "maybe it's not meant to be" would possibly be helpful! Maybe your friend needs a time-out. You certainly don't need to be around that attitude.

I hope this is your month!


----------



## c.30

Crossable's tightly crossed for you Nimyra :flower: I think we've all been where you are now, that 2ww can be a nightmare. Hoping you see a BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## gemini87

hey ladies 

sorry i am been a lil MIA wil explain in abit ( wel i have been stalking but never sure what to say.

am keeping my fxd 4 all u lovely ladies in here we wil get our bfps eventually just some of us r forming a small queue so hopefully we wil get the queue shortening soon. 

ruby - how shocking what ur friend said to try nt to let it annoy u they clearly have never felt the need for a child like us a bit like my cousin who contemplated having a second child bt got a new car instead so she wont b having an more kids as she cant afford both ( the old car was fine i think she is an idiot), luckily 4 my after 3 years of trying i have never had any of my friends say something like to me, my problem is the general consensus that as i am gay i dont want children end of no other option. which 4 nw i let them run with + wil smugly wnjoy the shock wen i eventually have a child with DW. 

AFM - while being on this break suggested by my dr my urge to TTC has been a lil hit and miss, if anything i am getting a lil depressed with it all mainly since having 16 friends or family have babies since may i am feelin like my face is being rubbed in it ( nt that i begrudge anyone the wonderful gift of a child). bt i am trying to forge ahead having finally started sorting my blood work 4 my appt in jan + am having my hsg later in the week which i am nervous as hell about. so all things going 2 plan i should b bak in business in january.

sorry 4 another rant 

lots of babydust 2 all

xx


----------



## dodgegirl

RubyRainbows said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> MrsMM sorry the ugly witch got you! :hugs:
> 
> Dodgegirl -- Irish & English sounds like a nice mix! Is he cute?

Yes ruby he is really cute !! Much better looking than the 1st guy i was TTC with!! I think we will make really cute babies!! 

Have such a good feeling abt him... The countdown is on till i meet him in person!! ;)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks Nimyra! FX'ed for you! The 2WW is dreadful!


----------



## RubyRainbows

As for my friend's comment... i just sort of let it go. She is actually my ex but now a very good friend... but maybe there is some residual jealousy behind the comment. Still quite mean & hurtful though!

Gemini -- I cant believe someone would decide between a baby & a car!!! And pick the car!!!!!! Hope she doesn't regret that decision one day!

dodgegirl... yaayy for cute donors who make cute babies!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I am freaking out I took OBKs this evening and they have a faint line.....how the hell can I be ovulating so early...I just had a 51 day cycle...I have donor ready for next weekend and waiting on the test result of the other donor...I feel like breaking done and just crying...I was hoping I could have atleast another week before I ovulated


----------



## Nimyra

2mommiesTTC said:


> I am freaking out I took OBKs this evening and they have a faint line.....how the hell can I be ovulating so early...I just had a 51 day cycle...I have donor ready for next weekend and waiting on the test result of the other donor...I feel like breaking done and just crying...I was hoping I could have atleast another week before I ovulated

A faint line (lighter than the control line) is not a positive OPK. Usually it is negative until you get a dark line. You can have faint lines for a whole week or so before a positive result.

unless you are using a different kind of OPK I'm not familiar with -- reread the directions for clarification. good luck!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, let me start off by wishing you all lots of :dust:.....I am currently CD4 and 2nd day on clomid (first time).....I will be doing a Doc asst. IUI/AI. I have done tons and tons of research on it and was wondering if any of you ladies could tell me about your experiences/what to expect,or if any side effects from clomid, would be greatly appreciated....Again good luck to you all with Fx's....


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Nimyra Thank you for the reply!! 

I clearly need to stop reading everything and anything online because it clearly just overwhelms me...when I think I have everything down I read something and it just confused the crap out of me :wacko: 

I took more OBKs this morning and they are still as faint as the OBKs from last night. I will be posting my chart as soon as I get situated at work. The OBKs I am using are ones my DP bought in bulk online and then I went out and bought a store brand to double check and with that test it was barely there....so maybe I am over reacting! ugh I am so extremely overwhelmed and just do not want to miss this cycle!

I just want to apologize if i come across freaking out or harsh or anything...I wish you all the best of luck to everyone! baby :dust: to everyone and I have my fingers crossed to everyone who is TTC'ing and are in there 2ww!

-Lee




Nimyra said:


> 2mommiesTTC said:
> 
> 
> I am freaking out I took OBKs this evening and they have a faint line.....how the hell can I be ovulating so early...I just had a 51 day cycle...I have donor ready for next weekend and waiting on the test result of the other donor...I feel like breaking done and just crying...I was hoping I could have atleast another week before I ovulated
> 
> A faint line (lighter than the control line) is not a positive OPK. Usually it is negative until you get a dark line. You can have faint lines for a whole week or so before a positive result.
> 
> unless you are using a different kind of OPK I'm not familiar with -- reread the directions for clarification. good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## mechanica

2mommies - I have pics of my OPKS, would you like me to post them? You can clearly see the progression until I got my positive. On the final month you can see where I ovulated twice. 

Don't worry, I felt completely neurotic when I first started out and was obsessing over everything! I got my BFP in the end!!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Mechanica... 

I would really appreciate seeing y our pics of your OBKs!!!

Thanks




mechanica said:


> 2mommies - I have pics of my OPKS, would you like me to post them? You can clearly see the progression until I got my positive. On the final month you can see where I ovulated twice.
> 
> Don't worry, I felt completely neurotic when I first started out and was obsessing over everything! I got my BFP in the end!!


----------



## MrsMM24

2MOMMIES, hey Hun.... realx, it is ok, we ALL have gone completely crazy at some point while TTC.... it is expected! Now, a faint line on anything other than an HPT is 100%....

It is basically letting you know that you are gearing up. Try to relax and know that your body is headed in the right direction. It is early, and your weekend donations seem to be right on track. Have you been temping? That is the real way to see when that egg has dropped hun. For now, just keep using you OPKs between 12-8pm and wait till it is darker.... You are fully in this egg chase!

Hi Ladies, NIMRYA, I hope that we are hearing some good news from you soon. FXD!:dust:

RUBY, aaahhh... that explains it, it is likley a little jealousy, no matter what is said, exes are a hard thing even if you remain friends.

GL FXD! to the rest of the ladies in the OV or TWW....

:hugs: to those that are at the begining again...

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

*What do you think of my temps??*

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3425af


----------



## MrsMM24

2MOMMIES...The CM that has M, L, M, etc, is that your AF?

If so, then this looks very normal. As you can see by my chart, temps cary during AF and just following it. I think you will definitely need a few more temps before it will indicate OV. You are checing the temp at that same time daily? You adjust it if you happen to wake a little earlier or later right? Stalk a few charts, you will see, it isn't abnormal....


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey 

Yes the M, L, M, etc was AF..the flow was around a lot longer than normal which i believe it was because my last cycle was sooooo long!

I have been temping every day at 7:15am but this change of time has messed me up. I keep waking up at 6:28 every morning to check my time and then go back to bed and sleep until my alarm goes off..



MrsMM24 said:


> 2MOMMIES...The CM that has M, L, M, etc, is that your AF?
> 
> If so, then this looks very normal. As you can see by my chart, temps cary during AF and just following it. I think you will definitely need a few more temps before it will indicate OV. You are checing the temp at that same time daily? You adjust it if you happen to wake a little earlier or later right? Stalk a few charts, you will see, it isn't abnormal....


----------



## mindgames77

Do you ladies have any pointers for getting it in the cup? 

Maybe we're the only one who struggles with this. My boyfriend _can_ get it in, but so much less comes out, from pointing his penis downwards. (Read my journal if you don't understand why!)

So in order to get more, he has to kind of shoot straight up. And this makes it hard to catch. Any tips? It mostly lands in his pubic hair haha and is hard to collect with the syringe.


Also, as for volume amount. I've read that 1ml is still enough. But what if you can't really squeeze the full 1ml out?

I'm thinking of mixing pre-seed in the syringe with the semen this go around. Do you think this will help?


----------



## mechanica

Sure 2mommies, I'll do it tomorrow when I get access to a computer am on my phone atm!

Mindgames, I've never actually had to worry about getting it in the cup (I left my donor to it!). Have you thought about trying with him laying down? Then it will sort of shoot up towards his head and you can place the cup over the end at an angle to try and catch it? 

I think any amount is preferable over none and I've never been a fan of preseed (I know some people here swear by it).


----------



## gemini87

ruby - - i no i couldnt understand it either bt considering the way her DD is perhaps it is best that she doesnt have any more, as although i am a strong believer in every1 havin their own parenting style she has managed to turn a v beautiful + intelligent little girl into a spoilt brat who is manipulative way beyond her years and who i am sure wil give her parents hell 4 years as soon as her hormones kick in. + now u have explained that the comment was ur ex it explains a lot + i agree with mrsmm that there is some bad feeling on her part.

2mommies -- stressing out over TTC is all a part of this glorious process + we all have our moments. i have been TTC for 3 yrs + stil have times were i worry over OPKS and timing bt it wil get easier

xx


----------



## mindgames77

He does do it in somewhat of a laying down position. I think our only bet is to saran wrap his belly haha. Oh the joys of trying to conceive this way!


----------



## RubyRainbows

mindgames77 said:


> He does do it in somewhat of a laying down position. I think our only bet is to saran wrap his belly haha. Oh the joys of trying to conceive this way!

:haha:

Don't worry... crazy things go on in all of our bedrooms... lol... do what ya gotta do! :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

:haha: yeah I'm sure we would all do anything for a chance to get BFP !! 

whatever makes that lil bean !!! :thumbup:


----------



## JazznTee

UPDATE 

First Sonogram is scheduled for Nov 10
I am 3 months and 1 week

and i just uploaded 2 photos
Will update with sonogram

& as they say the quickening has begun. i can feel my baby moving.:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-04_13.59.28-1.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 16









2011-10-31_16.21.06-1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RubyRainbows

Love your bump! Congrats!! Thanks for sharing! The u/s will be so exciting!


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZ, agree... love the cute bump! Awesome that you are feeling the little one moving. Happy 12 weeks!!! Can't wait for the lovely sono tomorrow!

2MOMMIES, that's good you're still managing to temp near usual time. Keep using that temp but use the adjuster so that you can have a clear chart with the usual time. It is self explanatory.... https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php this will help with temps....

MINDGAMES, I wish I could help, but I don't have a clue as to what to do with a DH.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Very cute bump, Jazz! :D Can't wait for sono pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies i'm sorry i havent updated but it's been crazy around here trying to get ready for our baby girl's adoption and keep up with holiday plans...anyhoo i was supposed to insem last week but i ended up getting my surge on sat and donor cant ship on sat..he was going to ship monday for tuesday so since i was early i had to cancel :( the clomid was making me ovulate late and since i got off it i was really only like a day early but still messed up my plans. So no insem this month and i was so sad :cry: BUT the good news is that a friend of mine mentioned a friend of hers lives in same town as me and that he might be interested in being a donor...i messaged him and he messaged me back earlier and said he's interested but has some questions and will message me back later today when he has time...he's good looking and not in a relationship so i'm hoping he will be our donor! we've been hoping for a local one as this shipping is taking forever. will keep u all updated...think of yall often and have my fingers crossed for everyone! baby dust!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh FAITH, good luck with the new donor.... sorry this month is out... FXD! :dust:


----------



## EpdTTC

Mindgames: Not sure if this would work for you guys or not but there are semen collection condoms. I don't know if having a condom on would inhibit his ejaculation in any way (maybe not since it is achieved in a way other than the usual friction method). Here are links to websites that carry them:

https://www.babyhopes.com/semen-collection-kit.html?gclid=COe46N2iqqwCFQGFQAodkFnr-w

https://www.fertilityformen.com/products_analysis.php?gclid=CJW9j5ilqqwCFQaFQAodhiAG_g#condoms

Maybe a regular, non lubricated, non spermicide condom would work too...just a thought.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## ticking.clock

well my donations start tomorrow and my donor is just wonderful, he has agreed to do 3 donations this month, as i am due to ovulate over the weekend (i ovulate between CD14 and CD19) so we are doing donations CD14, CD16 and CD18 :happydance::happydance:

I'm feeling hopeful about this month :thumbup:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

jazz ~ very cute bump!


----------



## LunaBean

Aww I love ur bump! Mines doesnt seem to be getting much bigger the past few weeks!


----------



## Nimyra

Erin, I LOVE your avatar pic! Eden looks like a beautiful Buddha baby!

Still playing the waiting game here... expecting AF tomorrow or the day after... still no sign of AF, but continuing to see BFNs.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Faith~* Sorry about this month :hugs: but very exciting for the new donor! My fingers are crossed tightly that December will be your month to see that bfp!! :flower:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats!


JazznTee said:


> UPDATE
> 
> First Sonogram is scheduled for Nov 10
> I am 3 months and 1 week
> 
> and i just uploaded 2 photos
> Will update with sonogram
> 
> & as they say the quickening has begun. i can feel my baby moving.:wohoo:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> Erin, I LOVE your avatar pic! Eden looks like a beautiful Buddha baby!
> 
> Still playing the waiting game here... expecting AF tomorrow or the day after... still no sign of AF, but continuing to see BFNs.

I agree!! Great pic!!!!

Emily... when did you get your BFP last time?


----------



## RubyRainbows

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies i'm sorry i havent updated but it's been crazy around here trying to get ready for our baby girl's adoption and keep up with holiday plans...anyhoo i was supposed to insem last week but i ended up getting my surge on sat and donor cant ship on sat..he was going to ship monday for tuesday so since i was early i had to cancel :( the clomid was making me ovulate late and since i got off it i was really only like a day early but still messed up my plans. So no insem this month and i was so sad :cry: BUT the good news is that a friend of mine mentioned a friend of hers lives in same town as me and that he might be interested in being a donor...i messaged him and he messaged me back earlier and said he's interested but has some questions and will message me back later today when he has time...he's good looking and not in a relationship so i'm hoping he will be our donor! we've been hoping for a local one as this shipping is taking forever. will keep u all updated...think of yall often and have my fingers crossed for everyone! baby dust!! :)

Hi faithbabies! :wave: Your daughters are beautiful! Congrats on the upcoming adoption!! :happydance:

Sounds very promising with your new potential donor... good luck!!


----------



## Nimyra

RubyRainbows said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Erin, I LOVE your avatar pic! Eden looks like a beautiful Buddha baby!
> 
> Still playing the waiting game here... expecting AF tomorrow or the day after... still no sign of AF, but continuing to see BFNs.
> 
> I agree!! Great pic!!!!
> 
> Emily... when did you get your BFP last time?Click to expand...


I am losing my mind! Okay, I haven't tested in two days so I'm not sure if I'm still a BFN, will try to hold off testing until tomorrow morning or Saturday morning. It will just kill me to see another BFN. 

Last time I had a BFP at around 10 or 11 DPO so that's why i'm not feeling too optimistic. I do feel pregnant, but it could be all in my mind, or worse, could be something not viable if its *still* not detectable.

I did ovulate a bit late this month, which is why I think my period is late.


----------



## MrsMM24

NIM, good luck! I hope it is a BFP feeling of preg you have been getting.... :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

OK ladies freaking out here,

been charting Vaginally this month and FF has said i ovulated on CD10?? :wacko:
i KNOW i didnt as i have had negitve OPK's and my CM then was sticky

last month it done the same thing and we did the donations early cos of it, but then it changed ovulation date from day 13 to day 19 so this month ive planned 3 donations on CD14, CD16 and CD18, did first donation today (day 14)

do i ignore it and hope it changes again??? my CM is changing and last 2 days has gone creamy 

OMG this is driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would stick to your plan. if you havent had ewcm i think its unlikely you have oved already.

can you post your chart


----------



## ticking.clock

it's definatly starting to change, had some watery CM this morning and tingly nipples last night,

here is my chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## topazicatzbet

there is no temp shift there. ignore it and carry on as planned


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> there is no temp shift there. ignore it and carry on as planned


PHEW \\:D/

FF is going to be the death of me i'm sure :wacko:

Thanks Topazicatzbet, i could have cried this morning when i seen those red lines, my heart sank xx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies..it's me again...ok soooo my "prospective new local donor" and his MOM are coming by tomorrow night to talk..i guess to ask a bunch of questions and meet us:) so i'm SUPER nervous and excited and wondered if yall can give me any advice on what to ask him? i do have a list of questions but i dont want to miss anything...here's info on him ...he is 38 single no kids homosexual and a great talker..we had good convo on the phone earlier:) so let me know what yall think i should know from him...thanks girls!! :flower:


Jazzntee...congrats girl!! so exciting for you both!! :)

Ruby..thank you so much! hope you get your bfp soon..glad you are back on here...been missing u! :hugs:

Nimyra...oh i have everything crossed for ya! sending baby dust your way and pray you get your bfp very soon! :)

mrsmm...ugh AF sucks!! hope this is your month for a bfp!! :) :)

ticking clock...i agree with topaz! good luck hun hang in there! :)

baby dust to everyone i missed!!


----------



## Nimyra

Faith,

That sounds great! The main questions are about stds and what kind of relationship you want to have. Since his mom is involved, she should also be willing to sign something saying she won't sue you for grandparents' rights.

good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

I think AF is on the way... expecting her tomorrow. cervix started to open and there are bits of reddish in my cervical mucus.

Had a big cry. long talk with hubby. thinking about taking a year long break if AF comes. I need to get through school and this may just not be our time.

:sniff:


----------



## SpudsMama

Nimyra said:


> I think AF is on the way... expecting her tomorrow. cervix started to open and there are bits of reddish in my cervical mucus.
> 
> Had a big cry. long talk with hubby. thinking about taking a year long break if AF comes. I need to get through school and this may just not be our time.
> 
> :sniff:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

faithbabies - I agree with Nimyra, health and contact with the child always come top of my list. I'm guessing he's a first time donor, but if not then ask him about previous donations too. Good luck! 

AFM, weirdest chart ever! I'm either 9dpo, 7dpo or 3dpo! Hoping for 7dpo because that's when I had my only donation of this cycle... xx


----------



## faithbabies

Nimyra~ thanks! yes i def want std/drug testing and if he hasnt had it done i'll pay for it..also want to ask him about SA as i dont believe he's donated before...and i have a donor agreement form he and mom can sign..she's a cop and so i'm nervous about that but they are friends with a good friend of mine and she cant stop saying nice things about them..very decent family. His sister was infertile and i think that's part of his reason to donate..will find out more tonite :) 

thanks TTC!! i am anxious about asking him what type of relationship he wants if any..he takes care of his neices and nephews alot and i know he loves kids so i'm wondering if he will want "uncle role" my hubby would def want to be the full father figure. will see.....


----------



## faithbabies

nimyra....hugs :hugs: maybe AF will stay away...regardless i wish u the best of luck in whatever decision u make....


----------



## MrsMM24

Ok, having mom come along is different, so I agree, you should get them both to sign papers and definitely ask him about stds. GL

TICKING, I totally agree with the other ladies, no temp shift, CD10 would be considered on the cusp for early and you should continue with plan for your donations.... That CM is a good indicator. Sticky is not a good enviornment for sperm and they will not make it near the egg.... GL 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## gemini87

evenin ladies

faith- what about how many people he has or envisages donating too as obviously if he plans on donating alot to a small area you may want 2 b forewarned with that! + also what his plans for a family is especially if he spends lots of time with nieces etc he may have a strong desire to have a family of his own. bt apart from that the usual stds, sa + contact.

nimyra - hope the :witch: stays away bt if she doesnt i hope you can work out what is best for you.

:dust: to all u other ladies

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck faithbabies... let us know how it goes!! I think it's cute that his mom is coming with him! How old is he? Hopefully they aren't looking for a very big role, tho, in baby's life! Your Dh deserves to be the one & only Daddy!!

Good luck Nimyra... hope that :witch: stays away!

MrsMM -- Do you get donations from a sperm bank?


----------



## faithbabies

Ruby...thanks! well he is 38 and he lives with his brother lol but he said his mom is his best friend and he had already been talking to her about donating so i guess he wanted her moral support and i'm sure she has questions too if they are that close...also they were working on his grandma's cabinets this evening and he figured it would be easy if she came with him...unfortunately they were working late today and he called and asked if he could call sunday and come over sometime monday since we will be busy till then and i said yes..so i'm disappointed since i'm ready for the questions lol but it will work out...he friend requested me on FB so i guess he really is interested haha ;) i also hope they dont want a major role...i mean for me donor is simply that a donor...because he lives close and knows us i wouldnt mind him being an uncle or close friend and be involved that way but def not daddy status...


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hi ladies how is everyone!

It's been a crazy week for me hence why I have been quiet but I have been thinking and sending everyone lots of positive vibes your way!

Could someone please look at my O chart...it's the first link in my signature...I got up several mins late so I used the the site that changes the temps to what it should be is I temp on my normal time..and I added to my chart and I click on my chart and it said that I already ovulated...whaaaaaatttt is going on.....I haven't even gotten a positive OBK and was not suppose to ovulate til next week....i am simple broken hearted right now...I don't know what to think or do....


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Good luck Faithbabies I hope all goes well and he only wants a minor role in the Childs life if any. 

AFM: I'm due for AF in about 5/6 days but getting cramps already ehhh. Also my sister is having her 5th baby on Monday ( her 4th daughter) I'm so excited to meet her I just wonder how much my hormones will go into over drive lol. I'm still struggling to start losing weight!! I need to do it if I want a baby!!


----------



## ticking.clock

2mommiesTTC said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone!
> 
> It's been a crazy week for me hence why I have been quiet but I have been thinking and sending everyone lots of positive vibes your way!
> 
> Could someone please look at my O chart...it's the first link in my signature...I got up several mins late so I used the the site that changes the temps to what it should be is I temp on my normal time..and I added to my chart and I click on my chart and it said that I already ovulated...whaaaaaatttt is going on.....I haven't even gotten a positive OBK and was not suppose to ovulate til next week....i am simple broken hearted right now...I don't know what to think or do....

the lines are dotted which means its not totally sure, i had this the other day and i went into a blind panic,
just keep charting and testing,
good luck x


----------



## Nimyra

AF came today. I'm thinking about taking a break from TTC until September. 

I'm disappointed, but this may be for the best.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra said:


> AF came today. I'm thinking about taking a break from TTC until September.
> 
> I'm disappointed, but this may be for the best.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## ticking.clock

ladies can someone please look at my chart??

I'm taking my temps vaginally this month (as im a mouth breather) and my temps are so high, is this normal??
l'm not ill or anything but these temps compared to the last 2 months are very high

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mummylou23

hi ticking have you done another OPK yet and do you have another donation lined up for today or tomorrow ? it looks like ov is approaching to me but cant be too sure xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

OPK was neg this morning, but i'm testing twice a day at the moment,
we have another donation lined up for tomorrow,
my tummy feels odd today, like someone is putting a bit of pressure on it


----------



## ticking.clock

To those of you who use the internet opk's do you see a slow change in the test line?

As todays tests have line but not as strong as control line and yesterdays had faint line?


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Well I woke up yesterday morning and I was bleeding....woke up today and is still around could this be aunt flow again? I am seriously so confused...this has never happened to me before...ugh


----------



## MrsMM24

RUBY, Yes, I use California Cryobank and fairfax cryobank. Both can be googled. I also use shippers from free-sperm-donations.com as a cryo bank would break our pockets if we tried SMEP solely with them.... :dust:

2MOMMIES, I think that it is your cycle trying to sort itself out. During this time, get a regular routine set up with temping as it appears that your next cycle could be all ready to go. GL :hugs:

GL MAMA_OF!!!!

NIMYRA :hugs: sometimes, a break proves successful for the next cycle.... :dust:

TICKING, it looks like you haven't OVd yet. It could be near as your sticks get darker. As long as you take the temp at the same time, same location daily, you are fine. Vaginally gets higher more accurate temps so that is likely why they differ from previous months. GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thanks for the kinds words! What do you think of my.chart so far! Friday will be our first insemination :yahoo:





MrsMM24 said:


> RUBY, Yes, I use California Cryobank and fairfax cryobank. Both can be googled. I also use shippers from free-sperm-donations.com as a cryo bank would break our pockets if we tried SMEP solely with them.... :dust:
> 
> 2MOMMIES, I think that it is your cycle trying to sort itself out. During this time, get a regular routine set up with temping as it appears that your next cycle could be all ready to go. GL :hugs:
> 
> GL MAMA_OF!!!!
> 
> NIMYRA :hugs: sometimes, a break proves successful for the next cycle.... :dust:
> 
> TICKING, it looks like you haven't OVd yet. It could be near as your sticks get darker. As long as you take the temp at the same time, same location daily, you are fine. Vaginally gets higher more accurate temps so that is likely why they differ from previous months. GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ticking~* When I used them, I did notice slow changes. The last straw was a half positive that ended up being, what I now know, was a positive opk. CB digis became my best friend after that! :rofl: It sounds like O is getting close and I hope you see a nice dark opk very soon. 

*2Mommies~* How exciting, good luck with your donations!!! :dust: :flower:

:wave: to everyone else, hope all is well..


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey 2MOMMIES, so far the chart seems to show your cycles figuring themselves out. I think that you should just keep documenting on time and gear up for those donations. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## mechanica

Ticking, i'm just about to upload some pics of my OPKS (including the cycle i ovulated twice and got my BFP). This is the first time i've had access to my comp with the pics on in forever!


----------



## mechanica

Right, i've got 2 pics. The first one i 'missed' ovulation because my test line wasn't darker than the control line. I kept testing thinking it would get darker and obviously i ovulated and it got lighter!!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...6639280634_816630633_21880264_294366791_n.jpg

As you can see i probably got my surge on CD 17 and should have taken a digital test then to be sure. C'est le vie.

This is the cycle i conceived on. As you can see, i seem to get a positive on CD14 (i got a donation on CD15) and then it seems i got positives again on CD 16 and 17 (i got another donation on CD17). I believe 2 eggs were released and both fertilised - resulting in fraternal twins!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...6632165634_816630633_21880251_200542116_n.jpg

My 'positives' were never really massively obvious, which was very frustrating, but once they appeared darker than usual i would take a clearblue digital ovulation test because there really is no guesswork involved there. Either you're ovulating or you're not. 

I just wanted to show what someone elses OPKs looked like really and show that even though my OPKs never looked truly positively, i certainly did ovulate and conceive using those results!

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## ticking.clock

it helps massivly, mine looks like you first test on CD 17
will try and get pic x


----------



## ticking.clock

here is the link, todays OPK's (CD18 top tests) show nothing, 
faint 2nd line yesterday (4pm and late 10pm) CD17...

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/CIMG0751.jpg


----------



## mechanica

How long are your cycles? Do you have any digital ones for a definite answer?


----------



## ticking.clock

i'm due to ovulate tomorrow, cycles are 30 days long with a 12 day LP,

:cry: just feel like giving up :nope:

and no, no CB as i cant afford them


----------



## JazznTee

Here my sonogram pic

My next sonogram is schedule on 11/30 and at that time i should be able to know the sex if the baby cooperates. The baby was moving around my belly like peterpan it was so funny
 



Attached Files:







sonogram.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## firsttimer30

Excited!!!!!!........went today for follicle scan and I have 2 on the left and 1 on the right that are prefect in size so I will be getting the trigger shot wednesday and then inseminated on friday.....FX'D that all goes well......Good Luck to you all with lots of baby dust....


----------



## mechanica

Congrats Jazz! Looking good!!

Ticking - honestly, the CB tests are expensive but they are worth it. I never used more than 2 a month. In fact i used one box the entire time i was TTC so spread out over all those months made it more worthwhile to me.


----------



## lian_83

Hi Ticking, don't lose hope. I think as long as you are getting the donations then you will be ok. Just weird why your temps are unusually high pre-ovulation, so hope they'll settle down soon. Also, if you are using those kinds of OPK, I realise that it's best to use them 2-3 hours after a full meal and that you haven't gone to the toilet for a couple of hours. I notice that I would have very, very faint 2nd lines around 5pm but after dinner, I get dark lines around 8pm (positives on CD15,16). So try that as well. 

MM, I think we're exactly the same, everytime AF comes we are disheartened and all that, but we bounce back quickly and we're lining up all donations 1 week in advance and keen to follow the AI version of SMEP. But, I could imagine, it must be quite costly to rely mainly on cryobanks. 

Jazz, lovely, lovely scan... I go for Team Pink!! :thumbup:

AFM, halfway through the 2ww after doing the SMEP. Tender bbs with blue veins clearly visible and mild uterine cramping. Need all the :dust: in the world now!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Im testing 3 times a day at the moment xx


----------



## JazznTee

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi Ticking, don't lose hope. I think as long as you are getting the donations then you will be ok. Just weird why your temps are unusually high pre-ovulation, so hope they'll settle down soon. Also, if you are using those kinds of OPK, I realise that it's best to use them 2-3 hours after a full meal and that you haven't gone to the toilet for a couple of hours. I notice that I would have very, very faint 2nd lines around 5pm but after dinner, I get dark lines around 8pm (positives on CD15,16). So try that as well.
> 
> MM, I think we're exactly the same, everytime AF comes we are disheartened and all that, but we bounce back quickly and we're lining up all donations 1 week in advance and keen to follow the AI version of SMEP. But, I could imagine, it must be quite costly to rely mainly on cryobanks.
> 
> Jazz, lovely, lovely scan... I go for Team Pink!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, halfway through the 2ww after doing the SMEP. Tender bbs with blue veins clearly visible and mild uterine cramping. Need all the :dust: in the world now!!


Everyone Thinks Pink... Maybe i get my girl this time FXD


----------



## ticking.clock

Was getting some weird pains last night, and today temp hasnt changed, i feel sick, very tired and got EWCM


Opk neg this morning x


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Jazz- that's funny they think that cos I thought team blue..


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ hugs :hugs: don't give up! i'm hoping your bfp is close by! 

jazzntee~ aw how exciting!! :) :) :)

firsttimer~ yay! sounds great for a Friday insem and fingers crossed for a bfp in 2weeks time!! baby dust!! :happydance:

lian~ sounds promising for a BFP!! babydust baby dust baby dust!!! 

AFM~ so my prospective local donor has been trying to come over and talk in person but we've both had alot going on the last few days but he did call last night and we talked almost two hours...he is so nice and really wants to help us out...we will be meeting him in person the next couple of days and i'll get him to sign the donor contract and he will bring his STD results as he is in EMT training and has to get that done often....we have agreed upon calling him "uncle mitch" so that he can have some part of the babies life (if we make any lol) my hubs and i just didnt feel right not letting him be part of our family after the gift he is giving...and mitchell just didnt know how he'd feel if he saw us in town somewhere and couldnt acknowledge us...so i'm SUPER excited!! think i have about 3 weeks before LH surge so we have time to get to know him better and get everything finalized (and buy a microscope to make sure he has swimmers!) fxed this is the one!! :) :)


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, I think that your high temps are suspicious, but you are BDg and covering the bases so it is all good. Maybe you will have a later OV this month as it is known to be 1-2 days different alot more than people realize.... GL FXD! :dust:

JAZ, AWESOME!!! Love the scan pics! I guess it is only weeks bow before we find out team PINK or BLUE.... I find it interesting as MAMA OF said, because I mentioned BLUE last week when we talked about the nausea.... we shall seee!!!!

FIRSTTIMER, FXD for wed and GL Fri with insem!!!:dust:

LIAN, we are definitely on the same page with bouncing back, cause we can't give up!! Yeah, I could have never SMEPd with just cryobanks.... ridiculous. Your chart is looking magnificent especially with those sore and vein-y bbs! GL :dust:

FAITH, AWESOME donor experience, I think this is the ONE!!! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## SummerRocks

Quick check in from us :) 
Everything is going ok ... the past two days have been rough with a constant dull pain at the right side when standing up/walking/sitting down/coughing/sneezing etc. I am sure it is just a bad case of round ligament pain, but a tad bit worried. I see my ob tomorrow _(appointment was scheduled a month ago)_ but might stop by the ER tonight if it isn't better. The only reason I don't wanna go right now is cause I'm sure they are busy with more serious cases, lol. It is strange that ever since pregnant I tend to freak out about everything ... but this pain is just not ignorable. 

25 weeks and counting :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ticking.clock

Im taking my temps vaginally this month, so maybe its that?

Im not ill, in any way but temps still up.

Time will tell i guess xx


----------



## Mummylou23

ur temp via vaginally are always higher than mouth temping hun xx


----------



## Mummylou23

ur temp via vaginally are always higher than mouth temping hun xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Yeah, it is likely that, but they are still climbing. Keep an eye on them and a dip for OV should occur soon....


----------



## ticking.clock

I had a dip on cd17, which is also the day i got the faint 2nd line on opk,

Temp dropped today from 37.01 to 37.00 lol, does that count?


----------



## Touch the Sky

summer - those pains are normal. i went to the dr last week because i'd been having very constant pain, so painful that i couldn't even stand up straight. i was so worried, but everything was fine! since then the pain has subsided and i get it off and on, but i had another scan yesterday and everything is just perfect :) don't worry!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Faith~* Very exciting!! He sounds great and can't wait to hear your good news soon, I sense a bfp in your immediate future! :winkwink:


----------



## JazznTee

Well for me i would be on team pink side as far as thinking i am cause. i have 2 boys and both pregnancies were similar but different. This pregnancy was beyond different and it still it is which makes me feel like things are super different. but hey it could be that its been 9 yrs later since a child and my body changed and its a boy. Just hoping for a healthy child and i hope my heart is ok since i cant seem to walk up a step or get and clean without feeling so dizzy to the point of wanting to puke.


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> Yeah, it is likely that, but they are still climbing. Keep an eye on them and a dip for OV should occur soon....

 
Got dip today!!!
Look at my chart,
Donor agreed last night to do another donation this morning if i needed it


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jazzntee -- Do you mind if i ask how old you are? My OH (who is the one TTC) is 37... i worry about her health during pregnancy. She is a fairly healthy eater... yet has high blood pressure & high cholestrol... due to heredity.

I hope you start to feel better, and maybe its just the normal exhaustion of pregnancy! What is your doc saying about the dizziness?

ticking.clock -- Good luck! Go catch that eggy! :spermy:

Why does the TWW seem like it lasts FOREVER!?!?!?! We are hoping to wait until Thanksgiving morning to test (nov. 24th). Hopefully AF will stay away!


----------



## ticking.clock

My donor is such a gem, came this morning and donation done,
All last min too i feel so lucky to have such an understanding donor.


And can i share . . . . . My daughter (who is 15, and knows about donor) and a good friend of mine are both convinced im going to have twin boys lol x


----------



## ticking.clock

Is it possible to ovulate early in your cycle with sticky cm,??


----------



## faithbabies

pinkorblue~ thank you! today has been rough as my best friend just found out the sex of her baby and i had the pics all over my facebook and every time someone comments on her pics i get a notification lol ughhhh :growlmad: SO seeing your message lifted my spirits and i feel like getting back on the positivity train :) fingers crossed your BFP is just around the corner too..i wanna be bump buddies!! :hugs:


ruby~ fxd AF stays far far away..for at least 9 months!! :dust:

ticking clock~ aww twin boys sounds fantastic!! go spermies catch that eggy!! :spermy::twinboys:

AFM~ i guess i can blame my moodiness and tears on AF who seems to be arriving in the next day or so..not surprising since i didnt have donation this month but sucks nontheless :growlmad: but on the upside i'm going to prepare my donor contract and some questions for my new local donor today and hopefully we can meet in person in the next few days :happydance: :wine: think i need a glass tonite! ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

SUMMER, hope the appt went well and you will be feeling better soon.

TICKING, just as I thought, your dip, OV is near. What a good donor you have. GL! Wow, twins, well.... :dust:

RUBY, hope you can hold off till Thanksgiving, that would be an awesome something to be thankful for! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: FAITH!! 

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm~ thank you i needed those hugs! ;) fxd your donations go great and your bfp is right around the corner! baby dust and hugs back to you!! 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Faith~* You're very welcome! Hope you're able to arrange a meet up with your donor soon. Thank you for the crossed fingers and you would make an awesome bump buddy! :hugs: Enjoy that :wine: tonight! 

*MM~* Sounds like great timing to me, even with the holiday coming up. 

*Ticking~* Sure sounds like you have a gem of a donor, that's wonderful! Double :dust: for twins! ;)


----------



## ticking.clock

erm............ i dont want twins, 1 will be fine hahaha

ok ladies confused here, been having a play with my chart (temps for tomorrow) and its saying if temps go up that i would have ovulated on CD11, well i doubt this as i had sticky CM............... surely that cant be right??

i had a nice temp dip today so do i keep charting and ignore the "supposed" ovulation on CD11, and if i ovulated today will it correct the chart as the days go on??

sorry im just so confused :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ticking - If ovulation happened today, then FF won't recognise that until Saturday when you'd hit 3dpo. That's when you'd get your crosshairs :thumbup: xx


----------



## ashliee

Hi ladies, I was linked to this thread! I am planning to do AI, with a sperm donor!, I am single but very excited to begin this wonderful process! Just hoping to make some friends in the same situation, and hopefully get support aswell :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*TTC~* :hi: how's the tww going? 

*Ashliee~* :wave: Welcome aboard! This is a great group and good luck in your TTC journey! :flower:


----------



## ashliee

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *TTC~* :hi: how's the tww going?
> 
> *Ashliee~* :wave: Welcome aboard! This is a great group and good luck in your TTC journey! :flower:

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Temps dropped again today so god knows whats going on with my cycle :-(


----------



## SpudsMama

My 2ww is going alright thanks :flower: 13dpi (days past insem) now and temp hasn't dropped yet like it usually does. But I had a :bfn: yesterday with a FRER and another one today with a Clearblue :dohh:


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> My 2ww is going alright thanks :flower: 13dpi (days past insem) now and temp hasn't dropped yet like it usually does. But I had a :bfn: yesterday with a FRER and another one today with a Clearblue :dohh:

Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, FXD!:dust: You are moving right along...

TICKING, I am not sure why you are getting the crosshairs on CD11, they lines are dotted and that indicates that something is adding up to be solid lines. The CM and the neg OPK both say no OV. Give it a few more days, the temp drop today could be implantation... GL :dust:

Hi :wave: ASHLIEE, GL FXD :dust: to your journey!

PINK, I sure hope that I got it right, I REALLY want to be PG soon, 2012 baby, and be able to give DW a great b-day gift next year!!! How are things going for you so far, your chart looks good...

FAITH, I am glad that the hugs helped, something told me that they would be right on time for you...

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

If i did ovulate on cd11 i cant be pregnant as first donation was cd14.

:-(


----------



## MrsMM24

The crosshairs are dotted, it is likely CD11 is not it. That is an early OV for you as well... so I would keep checking things.


----------



## Amscam

Hey ladies!! I'm new here so I just thought I would say hi. I'm currently on my second TWW using at home AI. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## ashliee

MrsMM24 said:


> TTC, FXD!:dust: You are moving right along...
> 
> TICKING, I am not sure why you are getting the crosshairs on CD11, they lines are dotted and that indicates that something is adding up to be solid lines. The CM and the neg OPK both say no OV. Give it a few more days, the temp drop today could be implantation... GL :dust:
> 
> Hi :wave: ASHLIEE, GL FXD :dust: to your journey!
> 
> PINK, I sure hope that I got it right, I REALLY want to be PG soon, 2012 baby, and be able to give DW a great b-day gift next year!!! How are things going for you so far, your chart looks good...
> 
> FAITH, I am glad that the hugs helped, something told me that they would be right on time for you...
> 
> *AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Thank you!


----------



## faithbabies

:hi: WELCOME Ashliee and Amscam!!! glad yall joined us and best of luck and baby dust to you both!! :)

TTC....fingers crossed for you too!! :dust:

ticking..wish i could be more help..i only use OPK's...i'm wishing u lots of luck tho!! :) and baby dust!


----------



## gemini87

hi ashliee + amscam sending lots of baby dust ur way.

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Ashliee & Amscam! :wave:

My dear sweet OH is mean & miserable today :grr: Hope that doesn't mean AF is coming!!!!! (Unfortunately, the moodiness usually arrives right before AF shows up!)


----------



## ashliee

So im curious, how does at home insemination work, will i need someone to help me, or am I able to do it myself


----------



## lian_83

Hi Ashliee, welcome once again. it's a good thing u join this group, the thread u posted were filled with closed-minded critics on your/our situation. Do u have a donor already, do u know the websites where u can find a sperm donors, or a u planning to use an acquaintance? 

I think Home-insemination is DIY, we're using 2 methods here:

1) Syringe method - u just need a specimen cup, syringe (10ml), and softcup (optional to hold semen in). Ask the donor to deposit his sample on the cup, then u syringe it out, tap away the bubbles, then squirt it gently inside while you are lying down. Some women try to get orgasm to suck the sperm inside the cervix. You can put the softcup afterwards.

2) Softcup method - Donor deposits on the specimen cup then you pour it on the softcup and just wear it like you wear a tampon. 

But like those who are TTC naturally, OPKs and temping will be your best friend but we just have to monitor it more closely because we have inform our donors in advance of our fertile window.


----------



## lian_83

Hi Ruby, I think I'm in the same stage of my cycle as your OH, the end of the 2ww. I hope AF stays away for both of us. Fingers crossed so tightly..


----------



## ashliee

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi Ashliee, welcome once again. it's a good thing u join this group, the thread u posted were filled with closed-minded critics on your/our situation. Do u have a donor already, do u know the websites where u can find a sperm donors, or a u planning to use an acquaintance?
> 
> I think Home-insemination is DIY, we're using 2 methods here:
> 
> 1) Syringe method - u just need a specimen cup, syringe (10ml), and softcup (optional to hold semen in). Ask the donor to deposit his sample on the cup, then u syringe it out, tap away the bubbles, then squirt it gently inside while you are lying down. Some women try to get orgasm to suck the sperm inside the cervix. You can put the softcup afterwards.
> 
> 2) Softcup method - Donor deposits on the specimen cup then you pour it on the softcup and just wear it like you wear a tampon.
> 
> But like those who are TTC naturally, OPKs and temping will be your best friend but we just have to monitor it more closely because we have inform our donors in advance of our fertile window.

thank you so much, Ive been so confused! I have 4 or 5 different donors im trying to choose between, I have found a website full of donors, its https://www.freespermdonorregistry.com If you know of any others I would be glad to check them out!
I have one donor who is local, and the rest would have to ship, So im thinking the local one is the one I should choose!
Im interested in the softcup, it seems like an easy way to not screw up! lol
Im so nervous that I will screw up with the syringe, IDK why!
And I am clueless on temping and using OPKS all I know is i need to do them, How many OPK's do you use a month?? What would be a good amount for me to get, I was going to buy 100 OPKs and 100 pregnancy tests lol (I know I will be a pregnancy test addict so I want lots lol) how will I know what my temp will be when im ovulating? And is it normal to be a little bit nervous LOL


----------



## mommy2be7772

:happydance:Cute even in the womb! 


JazznTee said:


> Here my sonogram pic
> 
> My next sonogram is schedule on 11/30 and at that time i should be able to know the sex if the baby cooperates. The baby was moving around my belly like peterpan it was so funny


----------



## Amscam

Ashliee - I think a 20 pack of OPK should be good for your first time. You usually start the day after your period ends and do one once a day around the same time of day if you can. I use the digital clear blue easy ones because you don't have to worry about whether you have a line or not. I don't know if they are better or worse than the two line type but for me personally I hate trying to figure out if there is a line or I am just seeing things...a smiley face is much easier. 

I have been using frozen sperm but I don't have a donor on stand by so I kind of have no choice. The good thing about the frozen stuff is that they hold it for atleast 6 months to make sure their are no diseases or anything. So its probably good to know your donor pretty well if you are going the fresh route. The first time going through the process was weird but the second time was much easier. I don't know if i'm pregnant yet so I can't really give you any solid advice, just opinion, sorry.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, that chart is still looking good! :dust:

AMSCAM, good luck, there is another site as well, free-sperm-donations.com GL :dust:

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## ticking.clock

Twilight in sunday! Woooooohoooooooooo


----------



## SpudsMama

Nooooo ticking :haha: Harry Potter beats Twilight hands down. 

I should be careful because I started off a debate on Liz's journal a few days ago about this :blush: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Love Harry Potter  my dog is called Harry after Harry Potter ,


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking.clock said:


> Love Harry Potter  my dog is called Harry after Harry Potter ,

LOVE that! :haha:


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Love Harry Potter  my dog is called Harry after Harry Potter ,
> 
> LOVE that! :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

hiya ladies, 
could you take a look at my chart :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi !!! Welcome ashlee & amscam!!!

You will definately get lots and lots of support in here!!! Check out my journal we may be in the same or similar situation.... So glad u joined us!!


----------



## dodgegirl

ashliee said:


> Hi ladies, I was linked to this thread! I am planning to do AI, with a sperm donor!, I am single but very excited to begin this wonderful process! Just hoping to make some friends in the same situation, and hopefully get support aswell :)


I would highly recommend to you the book "what to expect before youre expecting". Its has a ton of great info ;)


----------



## ashliee

dodgegirl said:


> ashliee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was linked to this thread! I am planning to do AI, with a sperm donor!, I am single but very excited to begin this wonderful process! Just hoping to make some friends in the same situation, and hopefully get support aswell :)
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend to you the book "what to expect before youre expecting". Its has a ton of great info ;)Click to expand...

oh my goodness I had no idea they had other books! lol Ive got what to expect when your expecting! totally going to get the other one!


----------



## lian_83

Hi ashliee, regarding the donor websites, i would say it depends on where are u located. UK girls here use sites such as Tadpole, but i don't think it works outside UK (not sure though). 

About the OPKs, i also use the 'line-type', i know heaps of women who swore by the Smiley-type but they're just a bit too pricey for me. I would use around 10 strips per cycle together with the Saliva microscope (it's a small device size of a lipstick that looks at your estrogen levels and it's a 1 time investment of around $30, u can use it for years.) but of course u can use the cheap strips and then once u see the lines darkening, u can confirm with the smiley-type.

For charting, i suggest using Fertility Friend so u can post your chart and the girls here could analyse. :haha: the best thing about charting is u can really see what's happening with your body and check whether u are ovulating or not. How long are your cycles in general? 

I also suggest going throughthe 'fresh'-route as it's cheaper and could be more effective. But u really have to be careful in choosing your donor. Make sure about updated STD checks and if u aren't comfortable with NI, tell him that as well.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Nooooo ticking :haha: Harry Potter beats Twilight hands down.
> 
> I should be careful because I started off a debate on Liz's journal a few days ago about this :blush: xx


:rofl: Those are my kind of debates! :p 

*TTC~* Sorry about the bfns, fx that af stays far away! 

*MM~* :hugs: I completely understand and again, the donations do look good. Your chart looks like it's coming right along. :) Yes! Enjoy your holiday food to the fullest! :D Things are going :) this tww feels pretty close to what I expected. Thank you, fingers crossed the temps keep climbing! :dust: 

*Lian~* My fingers are crossed for you! 

:hi: *Amscam* Lots of baby :dust: your way

*Ashliee~* Hope you find a great donor soon! 

*AFM~* I'm a Twilighter! :happydance: I'm still on my Breaking Dawn high. :haha:


----------



## ashliee

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi ashliee, regarding the donor websites, i would say it depends on where are u located. UK girls here use sites such as Tadpole, but i don't think it works outside UK (not sure though).
> 
> About the OPKs, i also use the 'line-type', i know heaps of women who swore by the Smiley-type but they're just a bit too pricey for me. I would use around 10 strips per cycle together with the Saliva microscope (it's a small device size of a lipstick that looks at your estrogen levels and it's a 1 time investment of around $30, u can use it for years.) but of course u can use the cheap strips and then once u see the lines darkening, u can confirm with the smiley-type.
> 
> For charting, i suggest using Fertility Friend so u can post your chart and the girls here could analyse. :haha: the best thing about charting is u can really see what's happening with your body and check whether u are ovulating or not. How long are your cycles in general?
> 
> I also suggest going throughthe 'fresh'-route as it's cheaper and could be more effective. But u really have to be careful in choosing your donor. Make sure about updated STD checks and if u aren't comfortable with NI, tell him that as well.

Thank you so much! you are so helpful! Lol all of this stuff is so confusing right now, but im sure ill get the hang of it!
Im not sure about my cycles, they are kind of crazy! and irregular, im considering a month f bc just to figure it out!
Also STD checks are my biggest thing! I wont do anything without a current std check!


----------



## RubyRainbows

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi Ashliee, welcome once again. it's a good thing u join this group, the thread u posted were filled with closed-minded critics on your/our situation.

Where is this thread posted? Can you send me the link? I can't believe people (on bnb??) were saying negative things about AI?! :growlmad:

Lian -- Excited to hear you are on the same cycle as my OH! How are you feeling? Any "symptoms"?? FX'ed & lots of :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

For those just starting the journey... have you checked out the "How To" thread? I have the link posted on the very 1st page too...

It's a great way to see the process other's have gone thru, what methods they use, etc... and so many inspirational success stories!!! :happydance:

Take a minute to check it out.......

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories-11.html


----------



## topazicatzbet

just read upto page 10 of the thread and omfg what a bunch of judgemental women.

i did find one post rather amuzing though. ome one judging you o your age but in her sig it said she had premature reduced eggs (it had a fancy name but couldnt remember it) you would have thought she would have under stood your wish to not wait.

ignore that bunch and stick with us


----------



## dodgegirl

can someone post a link to that thread? I wanna read it. It really blows me away that at this day and age we still have so many closed minded people !!! 
:growlmad: I just don't get it.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ruby~* Sorry about that, my reply to you is missing from my post... I hope your OH is feeling better today. :flower:


----------



## SpudsMama

CD1 for me girls :dohh: I have three donors in the pipeline at the moment though, one of which is five minutes away! Hopefully I'll get a good amount of swimmers this cycle... I might try SMEP actually, now I've seen that some other ladies on here are giving it a whirl :thumbup: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Ok whats SMEP?


----------



## SpudsMama

It's the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. I just found the basic method:

- "Try" every other night starting CD8. 
- Begin OPK'ing on CD10.
- When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row 
- Skip one night, then do one last "try". 
- Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun. 
- If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun. 

It sounds good to me! My donor is only a few minutes away now, and he works from home so is available pretty much any day I need him. I guess that if you are a long way away from your donor it's difficult... xx


----------



## ticking.clock

donation every other night from cd8??


----------



## SpudsMama

That's what I read, it's a lot right? :haha: I couldn't do that this cycle anyway because I'm moving house, but I've suggested starting on CD11 to my donor. If I stick to my normal cycle, then I'd get donations on CD11, CD13, CD15, CD17, CD18, CD19 and CD21 :shock: I've only ever been used to one or two! xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Wow thats a lot of insems!! Are the outcomes pretty good on those that have tried this?? Like more so than just doing insems when u hv positive OPK's?


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't know many AI girls who have done it, just MrsMM I think. But a lot of women trying with their husbands have a lot of success. I suppose the more sperm you get in there, the better. My donor has just agreed to do those dates, plus any extras too if I ovulate late again... YAY! :happydance: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Here's the link I found:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## ticking.clock

well i do NI so dont think i'd get my donor to do 7 insems, alothough this month we did do 5 insems :shy:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*TTC~* Sorry the :witch: ended up flying in :hugs: Wow, your donor is 5 minutes away? That's great!!! Good luck this cycle! :)


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hii ladies :hugs: just wanted to stop by and say that we insiminated last night and we used a soft cup and it was pretty easy omg and no spills woohooooo ! I took an OBK and got a strong positive :happy dance: we will be inseminating tomorrow as well!! 

Fingers crossed to everyone TTC'ING and in there 2 week wait!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## dodgegirl

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I don't know many AI girls who have done it, just MrsMM I think. But a lot of women trying with their husbands have a lot of success. I suppose the more sperm you get in there, the better. My donor has just agreed to do those dates, plus any extras too if I ovulate late again... YAY! :happydance: xx

Hmm something to think about for me im sure my guy wouldnt mind doing it that way... I guess it just gives the sperms more chances to meet miss eggy ;)

Ohhh and good luck 2mommies!!!!!


----------



## lian_83

dodgegirl said:


> can someone post a link to that thread? I wanna read it. It really blows me away that at this day and age we still have so many closed minded people !!!
> :growlmad: I just don't get it.

Ruby, dodgegirl, here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/797084-single-mommy-choice.html They're not against AI per se, only if you are young and singe. 

Surely they haven't met topaz and her gorgeous AI boys. :happydance:

______

CD1 for me!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dodgegirl

OMG I just now finished reading all 14 pages of that thread....ugh it took me like an hour and half !!! holy smokes, people are SOOO closed minded ! unbelieveable. wow. :dohh:


----------



## ticking.clock

Im a single mum of 2 (aged 15 & 11 ) youngest was just 3 when i kicked dad out
Was best decision ever, so going donor route this time

Single mums can make excellent parents!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I bet the women on that thread would hate me then :rofl: Single, TTC via AI with a sperm donor, all at the age of 19! I _know_ I'm going to do a great job and provide well for my children, and that's all that matters. Not some random stranger's opinions :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

I was 17 when i fell pregnant with my daughter, and ive done a great job of raising her alone!


----------



## RubyRainbows

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'm going to do a great job and provide well for my children, and that's all that matters. Not some random stranger's opinions :thumbup: xx

:thumbup:


----------



## Ghost

I think you should just ignore those close minded people. If you know you can cope, and it's something you know in your heart it's noone else's business. I'm 20 , single and doing ni with donor. X


----------



## LunaBean

Maybe its best I dont read it.I might rant..then again..its been a boring sunday so far lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Liz, it wound me up and I only got about five pages in... but then again, I'm on CD2 so AF hormones are running wild! :haha: xx


----------



## Amscam

2mommiesTTC said:


> Hii ladies :hugs: just wanted to stop by and say that we insiminated last night and we used a soft cup and it was pretty easy omg and no spills woohooooo ! I took an OBK and got a strong positive :happy dance: we will be inseminating tomorrow as well!!
> 
> Fingers crossed to everyone TTC'ING and in there 2 week wait!!!

:thumbup: Good luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## Amscam

I just read the thread and can't believe how close minded people are.:growlmad: Has anyone else had any problems with this on this forum??


----------



## RubyRainbows

Amscam said:


> I just read the thread and can't believe how close minded people are.:growlmad: Has anyone else had any problems with this on this forum??

Nope, not at all :nope:

Big hugs Ashliee! :hugs: We are all here to support you girl!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve never had any issues here or irl. im always very open about how and why my boys were concieved. if people dont like it they can sod off my boys are loved and well provided for.

i was 27 when i started ttc so not as young as some of you girls but the heart wants what the heart wants and increasing age doesnt make you a better parent

i didnt like the quote some one put that kids with out fathers are more likely to do drugs. surely its how they were brought up not the sex of that person.

wish i was a confruntational person cos id give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## firsttimer30

I also was reading those post and I was in such an awww as to how close minded people really can be....she seems to be a great girl and knows what she wants and I support her in her decision, as I was just inseminated friday using donor sperm...I myself see nothing wrong with what shes doing, better than just going out and sleeping with this one and that one and not knowing who the father is...and as far as the staticistic of children growing up in a single parent home dropping out of school and so on, is exactly what it says *STATICISTIC*, it has nothing to do with age and I have seen alot of people that had both parents in the home throw their lives away...she is 20yrs old not 13 like some of the girls I see now days having babies.. So with that being said I wish you the best of luck in your journey..


----------



## firsttimer30

There needs to be a *LIKE BUTTON*


----------



## Amscam

firsttimer30 said:


> There needs to be a *LIKE BUTTON*

HAHA I agree!! 

Anybody here on their TWW?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ashliee~* :hugs: I'm sorry about all those negative posts and so glad you made your way here! :thumbup: 

I read through all those posts too... Man, what a headache! :wacko: 

*TTC~* I figured you were somewhere in your mid 20s or so, I think that's great! You are going to make an awesome mom! :thumbup:

*AFM~* I always wanted to be a young mom and had it planned out, my aim was to be in my mid 20s. DH came along and we were NTNP, and I got pregnant 10 months into our relationship and had DS at 18. Age and relationship status aren't indicators of parenting ability. I know everyone has their opinions but sheesh, that thread was doing the most. :nope:


----------



## rosie5637

i've never had problems on here before. that thread was shocking!

i thought ashliee came across well, i can't understand the rudeness towards her, even if they didn't agree. 

:hugs: ashliee


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Me! 6 dpo :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Amscam said:


> Anybody here on their TWW?

Yes!!!!! Dying to test!! Trying to wait until Thanksgiving! (Thurs. 11/24)

:dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Pinkorblue -- You should test on Thanksgiving too!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer30

Amscam said:


> firsttimer30 said:
> 
> 
> There needs to be a *LIKE BUTTON*
> 
> HAHA I agree!!
> 
> Anybody here on their TWW?Click to expand...

Cd16, 10days until testing....I know its early but I am a basket case,:wacko: trying to keep busy:laundry::dishes: and not put so much thought into it....


----------



## ticking.clock

do any of you use a saliva testing kit?


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking.clock said:


> do any of you use a saliva testing kit?

I did for a couple of cycles, but for some reason I never got ferning when I was supposed to :shrug: Lian_Hawaii uses one now and I don't think she has any problems with it :thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well iknow im out this month (temps dropping so waiting for AF to arrive now)
bought some clear blue smily face OPK's today will get another box when i get paid during the week,
thought if i used the OPK's temps and saliva test it would help point out for certain when i'm ovulating.

when should i start the OPK's?? 
my chart is still saying i ovulated on cd11 despite my cm not being fertile, so want to make sure i dont miss my LH surge this cycle


----------



## Amscam

I'm 7dpo....trying to hold out for testing on Thanksgiving also. Wouldn't that be a nice Thanksgiving surprise...a nice BFP!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Amscam said:


> I'm 7dpo....trying to hold out for testing on Thanksgiving also. Wouldn't that be a nice Thanksgiving surprise...a nice BFP!!

How exciting! Let's all test on Thanksgiving!! FX'ed that there wont just be "turkeys in the oven"! :haha:

:test:


----------



## day_dreamer

Just seen a trailer for an interesting programme thus week:

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/sperm-donor-unknown


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ticking.clock said:


> bought some clear blue smily face OPK's today will get another box when i get paid during the week,
> thought if i used the OPK's temps and saliva test it would help point out for certain when i'm ovulating.
> 
> when should i start the OPK's??
> my chart is still saying i ovulated on cd11 despite my cm not being fertile, so want to make sure i dont miss my LH surge this cycle

:thumbup: :thumbup: As far as starting, the instructions from clearblue said start testing on day 6 but you don't necessarily have to. You could use the shortest cycle you've had and go from there. Like 25 day cycle, start on day 8, 26 day cycle, start on day 9, ect. :hugs: for feeling like AF is on her way..

*Ruby~* Looks like I'll be 10 dpo by then... I like that idea, I'm in! :) 

*Firsttimer~* I know the feeling, that's all I've been doing for the past 6 days. :haha:


----------



## gemini87

ashliee - i only managed to get 4 pages in on the thread. although i can c what they were askin they were flat out rude in their approach. in many ways your choices is much better than the hundreds if nt thousands of girls who fall pregnant at 19/20 through 1 night stands and can never tell there children who their father is. at least this way u have made the choice 2 have a child rather then have it forced upon u.

every1 is different + as long as u r safe + secure in the knowledge that ur decision is the right one for u + for ur future child its no1 elses business. same as i no wen me + my DW have our children it wil ruffle some feathers among our families as some may not be entirely comfortable with the idea of the 2 of us raising a child but i dont care as i no that any child i have wil be loved + cared more than anything

sorry for that rant

xx


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on here for ages, hope you all get a bfp for Thanks Giving. 

I don't think this month is my month, my softcup actually came out halfway after insem and was so flipping uncomfortable that I had to remove it.

Oh well there's always next month and never say never until period pains start lol.

Hugs to all

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

ASHLIEE, sooo very sorry that you encountered that on YOUR thread. You started it, so they shouldn't have read it and been so rude if they were so "against" it. I am VERY confrontational when it comes to children, so I didn't get to read all teh pages because I am sure that I would have written something that all the ladies on BNB that know me would find out of character :haha: 

That being said, they have no idea what you feel, what you want and how your heart aches to be a mother. There are PLENTY of people that are single parents and although there are struggles, they do just fine and their children group up to be even better adults. Until same-sex marriage and rights were altered recently, our daughter was basically considered living in a a single-parent household, so I am very confrontational about single-parenting. She herself never felt that it was single-parenting because DW has been there through it all and remains, but the thought process of OTHERS that want to weigh in on things that do not concern them bothers me. They clearly have other things they should be concentrating on. Like proper research because the single-parent kids do drugs comment was a real problem for me! Anyway, you stay here, we will take care of you and y our feelings as any person should. I am also glad they haven't come up in this thread!!!

*Excuse my rant, I never do that outside of my journal :haha:*

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donationations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Unless they want a verbal butt kicking, I don't think they would dare try that on this thread. :haha:
Yay for O approaching! :dance: FX for your egg chase and lots of :dust: 

*Sparklie~* Ouch! I hope some strong swimmers made their way in anyway. :flower:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

hey everyone!

I have been a bit quite BUT i have been trying to keep up with the thread! This time of years is very busy for me...school, work, starting a new job next week...crazy BUT ladies I am on my 2 week way! we inseminated on Friday & Sunday! Everything went smoothly and we BD a lot hehehe! This 2ww for us is a bit better than our last...definitely have less nerves and just remaining positive through it all! 

I got a positive OBK on Saturday and a huge dip in temp this morning...I was very restless this morning woke up at 2 and had a hard time getting back to bed! Praying and keeping everyone in my prayers and sending tons of baby dust to everyone!!

You guys have made this process so wonderful for me and my lovely partner! I have learned a lot and I am so grateful for this thread!

Big xoxxo to everyone!!


-Lee


----------



## Amscam

2mommiesTTC said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> I have been a bit quite BUT i have been trying to keep up with the thread! This time of years is very busy for me...school, work, starting a new job next week...crazy BUT ladies I am on my 2 week way! we inseminated on Friday & Sunday! Everything went smoothly and we BD a lot hehehe! This 2ww for us is a bit better than our last...definitely have less nerves and just remaining positive through it all!
> 
> I got a positive OBK on Saturday and a huge dip in temp this morning...I was very restless this morning woke up at 2 and had a hard time getting back to bed! Praying and keeping everyone in my prayers and sending tons of baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> You guys have made this process so wonderful for me and my lovely partner! I have learned a lot and I am so grateful for this thread!
> 
> Big xoxxo to everyone!!
> 
> 
> -Lee

I agree...I'm glad for this thread too. Its nice to not be judged. 

Good luck and :dust: for you too!


----------



## sparklie

Oh I've just cottoned on to the thread you're talking about, I read a few pages and didn't get any further as I can't stand rude, nasty, condescending, judgemental women who think that the only people who are entitled to have a baby is them because they're in a relationship with a man oh and a woman should be married before having a baby. And here's me thinking we left the Victorian era last century!

I was going to post but hey they're not worth it, we all know we're going to make great mums whatever our married status, age or sexual orientation. 

Ashliee you're a good mum to your nephew and you'll be a good mum to your own baby, don't let them get to you my lovely.

Here's to our BFP ladies

:dust::dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

I really do love this thread!! All you girls are so great !!! :). Xoxo. I hope u will be there for me when i start TTC ing ;)

Plus i hope to hv ppl IRL that dont judge me for deciding to do this !!


----------



## ticking.clock

Im out, here to a BFP for christmas!


----------



## lian_83

So sorry ticking. :hugs:

Sparklie, I have the exact same thoughts on those women on Ashliee's thread.. Btw, don't worry about the softcup spill. The best swimmers have gone in so it's not really impossible -- all u need is just 1 :spermy:

MM24, I think O is near so get those donations lined up :haha: I never thought u have such a long luteal phase, your last cycle was 18 days. Is it possible u have Od later than CD18? If so, then it could be worthwhile to do more inseminations for a couple of days after +OPK just to be sure about it.

Dodgegirl, we'll all be here for u when u start trying. Somehow I feel that all girls here are my TTC buddies :happydance:

Ruby, I already got AF a couple of days ago. Is your OH already late? Could be a good sign, really hope this is IT for you!! :thumbup: 

Pink, :dust: I hope u get that BFP!! 
_____

AFM CD3 here and AF is still wrecking havoc on my life and my emotions. I'm glad all of the girls here are very supportive of each other. It really means a lot especially for single women like me.


----------



## ticking.clock

Its ok hun, but got good feeling about this cycle,
Have said all along that it'll be december so heres hoping!
Going to start my opk's from end of period the egg isnt getting away this time!
Come on Santa bring me a BFP for christmas x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope your right hun. I always said I'd get preg in April when i was ttc callum. I was right.


----------



## ticking.clock

Well going to be testing 5 times a day lol 
3 times a day with cheap internet opk and twice daily with clearblue,
And just ordered an ovulation microscope

X


----------



## sparklie

good luck for December ticking, if Father Christmas doesn't bring you a baby bean then I'm going to smack his backside :D

Dodge girl, I've told 6 of my closest friends and my parents and they are so supportive, if they love you then they'll be there for you and it makes this journey a lot easier.

I'm finding myself so much more chilled this cycle, I haven't even wanted to test early, last month I was testing every day lol. 

2mommies, good luck with your 2ww, I've got everything crossed for us all

mm24 good luck, hope you o soon and have plenty of strong swimmers in your donation

xx


----------



## ticking.clock

already spoken to my donor and we are starting donations on cd10, donations on day 10, 12, and 14.... (and days 16 &18 if needed)

my donor is a star, feel so lucky that he is so open and flexible as my ovulation pattern is between days 11 and 19 
that lil egg isnt getting away this month!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeek, we're having our first meeting tonight. A no obligation drink and a chat! Do you ladies have any advice for me? I've already asked a lot of questions as we have both been in touch via text and chats on the phone. 
I'm a bit scared, next cycle all depends on this meeting :shock:


----------



## ticking.clock

my advice hun is to trust your gut instinct, its usually right :happydance:

you'll have to let us know asap how it went, good luck xxx


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Sorry Ashilee u have had to deal with all that crap! I just put my 2 cents in!!

AFM: I'm hopefully getting the cast off this Thursday for my broken wrist can't believe it's been most 5 weeks already! Cant wait to be able to be free and start exercising and getting on track to start TTC!


----------



## sparklie

I agree with Ticking, if something doesn't feel right then trust your gut, it's nearly always right, I first met my donor on insem day and I knew almost straight away that he was the donor for me.

Also make sure that your donor is willing to undertake or has undertaken sti tests, my first one was all talk but when it came down to it he wasn't going to get tested and I really think he thought he was going to get his leg over, silly man lol.

Good luck, fingers crossed that he's the one and I can't wait to hear about your meeting.

xx


----------



## BeautifulD

ticking.clock said:


> my advice hun is to trust your gut instinct, its usually right :happydance:
> 
> you'll have to let us know asap how it went, good luck xxx

Thanks hun :) I will update as soon as I get home.... Butterflies!! eep!! xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Just realized u two hv the same avatar!! Lol. Kinda confusing u really hv to look at the name ;)

Yah trust your gut i agree !! U must feel comfortable with him too !!


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, EXACTLY! I had to write a little something though :haha: Yeah, I hope I OV soon! FXD! 

2MOMMIES, definitely looks good for OV today for you. couple more temps and crosshairs should appear on your FF chart. The BD pattern was timed nicely. :dust:

TICKING :hugs: sorry that AF flew in, but glad to see you getting ready for next cycle:dust:

LIAN, yes, I have OVd later, I don't think FF shows many chart passed, but the last cycle was LP18(OV18), before that LP15(OV17), and the one before (1st after MC) was LP20(OV21). As you can see they varied. So I set up donations between CD16-23 to cover the bases as I have mine shipped and use a clinic for 2. I hope I OV today! FXD!

BEAUTIFULD, GL with your donor meeting, I am sure all will go well. :dust:

MAMA_OF, GL with getting that cast removed... 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH got her period. We are out. Again. No Thanksgiving BFP for us! Is there a smiley face that stomps their foot & pouts? B/C that's how i'm feeling right now. grrrrr

I just posted a doll house for sale on an online yard sale, and when my 4 year old saw the pic online he said, "You can't sell that! That's for my sister when God decides to send her down!"

My poor baby wants a sibling so bad, it breaks my heart! :cry:


----------



## ashliee

firsttimer30 said:


> I also was reading those post and I was in such an awww as to how close minded people really can be....she seems to be a great girl and knows what she wants and I support her in her decision, as I was just inseminated friday using donor sperm...I myself see nothing wrong with what shes doing, better than just going out and sleeping with this one and that one and not knowing who the father is...and as far as the staticistic of children growing up in a single parent home dropping out of school and so on, is exactly what it says *STATICISTIC*, it has nothing to do with age and I have seen alot of people that had both parents in the home throw their lives away...she is 20yrs old not 13 like some of the girls I see now days having babies.. So with that being said I wish you the best of luck in your journey..

Thank you so much! It is human nature for people to have opinions about things like this, as not a lot of women my age are prepared for motherhood, and are more involved with the party stage, so I do understand most of their concerns regarding it!! But at the same time, opinions are just that, opinions! Some of those women were down right cruel! But in all honesty having people act that way, and try to come up with every reason why i could possibly be wrong just shows me how RIGHT this is for me, and how badly I do want this! 
Being a mother is something that is too easily made into a sick game between many women, there are many mothers who never think of it as a game, and they are usually amazing parents! The ones who turn it into a big game or contest can be fantastic moms, but they spend so much time trying to one up the other moms that they miss out on valuable time! Its sad! I truly wish those women would take all of that energy, and and bad thoughts and turn it around and do something that could potentially be great for everyone around them! All of that negative feedback I received, could have been replies to moms who have a sick child and need advice on how to make them feel better, or potty training advice, even being a shoulder to lean on for a friend in need, Instead they choose to waste their time acting like a broken record!! 
I am just really really happy that this happened to me, and not someone else who could have easily gotten their feelings hurt! I also hope that other young women choosing the same path that I am, find as amazing of a support group as I have! Thank you so much for your positive comments! And I hope that you get your BFP very soon :)


----------



## ashliee

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Ashliee~* :hugs: I'm sorry about all those negative posts and so glad you made your way here! :thumbup:
> 
> I read through all those posts too... Man, what a headache! :wacko:
> 
> *TTC~* I figured you were somewhere in your mid 20s or so, I think that's great! You are going to make an awesome mom! :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM~* I always wanted to be a young mom and had it planned out, my aim was to be in my mid 20s. DH came along and we were NTNP, and I got pregnant 10 months into our relationship and had DS at 18. Age and relationship status aren't indicators of parenting ability. I know everyone has their opinions but sheesh, that thread was doing the most. :nope:

Thank you dear, I am so happy to have been linked to this amazing thread! It is so nice to be able to talk to women in similar positions :):hugs:


----------



## ashliee

gemini87 said:


> ashliee - i only managed to get 4 pages in on the thread. although i can c what they were askin they were flat out rude in their approach. in many ways your choices is much better than the hundreds if nt thousands of girls who fall pregnant at 19/20 through 1 night stands and can never tell there children who their father is. at least this way u have made the choice 2 have a child rather then have it forced upon u.
> 
> every1 is different + as long as u r safe + secure in the knowledge that ur decision is the right one for u + for ur future child its no1 elses business. same as i no wen me + my DW have our children it wil ruffle some feathers among our families as some may not be entirely comfortable with the idea of the 2 of us raising a child but i dont care as i no that any child i have wil be loved + cared more than anything
> 
> sorry for that rant
> 
> xx

Thank you dear!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ashliee

Arg, i had replied to everyone personally and only three went through!!!
So I just want to say, I read everything you all said, and I want to say thank you all from the bottom of my heart! Its so amazing to have found such a wonderful group of women! All of your well wishes mean so much to me! I hope you all get your BFP's VERRRRY soon!!! Each and every one of you ladies deserve it :)


----------



## sparklie

Ashliee you're welcome lol, thinking about what those women said has made me really angry, when I was 20 I had my own house, working hard full time as a chef, was financially secure, how many of those women can actually say that they're that stable now?

Ohhh onwards and upwards :D

Rubyrainbows I'm so sorry your oh's af arrived and oh bless your son, he sounds such a sweet sensitive little boy that I want to wrap my arms around him and give him a hug (I know you will have done, just want to give him an extra one)

I think we should seriously recommend this forum gets a smiley that has a bit of a rage on!

Fingers crossed that you get a Christmas baby xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Well We had our meeting and I'm really not sure :dohh: thats not helped by the fact he turned up 2 hours late :grr:


----------



## Amscam

RubyRainbows said:


> OH got her period. We are out. Again. No Thanksgiving BFP for us! Is there a smiley face that stomps their foot & pouts? B/C that's how i'm feeling right now. grrrrr
> 
> I just posted a doll house for sale on an online yard sale, and when my 4 year old saw the pic online he said, "You can't sell that! That's for my sister when God decides to send her down!"
> 
> My poor baby wants a sibling so bad, it breaks my heart! :cry:

Awww sorry to hear that Ruby. I know you are going to get a xmas BFP!! Fx


----------



## mechanica

BeautifulD said:


> Well We had our meeting and I'm really not sure :dohh: thats not helped by the fact he turned up 2 hours late :grr:

How bloody rude!!

Sorry to hear about the witch, ruby. Can I ask how you decided who would get pregnant in your relationship? How do you decide? Was it you who conceived your son?

Don't answer if you don't want to, I was just curious!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that BEAUTIFUL D, I hope you get things sorted out and figure out if he is the one.

RUBY, so very sorry to hear that AF has spoiled your chanves this cycle. :hugs: OH and you.

ASHLIEE, very well stated, I hope that you get your BFP soon and be the amazing mother it seems you will be!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

mechanica said:


> Sorry to hear about the witch, ruby. Can I ask how you decided who would get pregnant in your relationship? How do you decide? Was it you who conceived your son?
> 
> Don't answer if you don't want to, I was just curious!

I don't mind! :thumbup:

I conceived my son... from a previous relationship... not from a donor (although in many ways he was just a "donor"). I tried the first few times this time, without any luck. Unfortunately, i have gained alot of weight since i had my son... and i now have recently been diagnosed with diabetes. So my OH decided to start trying to have our 2nd baby... bc we figured she would have a "healthier" pregnancy. I was surprised she was so willing to do this for us... bc she is butchy & looks like a boy! :haha: If i could lose weight, i would start trying again!!!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

I bought an ovulation microscope and it arrived today 
It seems really good 
That egg isnt getting away this month!


----------



## Amscam

First of all Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!

I tested this morning and got a very faint white line under the pink line on FRER. I feel crampy on and off so far today like AF might be coming. So who knows might have been a fluke. I'll test tomorrow and see if I get a darker line or if its gone completely.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

So I have to say that tempting really aggravates me LOL 


Happy thanksgiving ladies! I am thankful for each and everyone of you!


----------



## ticking.clock

How we all doing?


----------



## sparklie

Sorry I haven't been online folks, my mobile dongle broke and the new one doesn't work, I've had to borrow my parent's wifi :D

Beautiful D I can't believe your donor was 2 hours late, talk about being incredibly rude.

Amscam I've got my fingers and toes crossed that it's a bfp :)

MrsMM24, hope you caught ovulation and get your bfp this month :)

Ticking how's the microscope going lol, how do you use it for knowing when you ovulate? I'm very niave when it comes to things like this :D

I had a bit of a scare yesterday, I went to get something out the freezer had a such a bad dizzy spell I had to grab hold of the kitchen counter to stop me falling over, I also had really bad nausea and I was only 6dpo so I've no idea what happened but I certainly don't want that severity of vertigo again. I'm hoping it's a good sign :D

AF is due to arrive on Monday as I have a short lutual phase so I'm going to test on Sunday, my dad bless him had a strange dream on Thursday night, he dreamt a woman gave him a cupcake and said "here, your daughter is now pregnant" talk about funny :wacko:

Here's to December being full of our bfp :dust::dust:


----------



## Amscam

Thanks Sparklie! That dizzy spell does sound scary but hopefully its a good sign. I have my fingers crossed for you too.:af:


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> Ticking how's the microscope going lol, how do you use it for knowing when you ovulate? I'm very niave when it comes to things like this :D

i'm fascinated by it :haha:
its really good, and i tested my saliva yeaterday afternoon and thought wow
BUT i tested first thing this morning as they advise and OMG there was LOADS more to see
just waiting to see if it helps as the days go on lol


----------



## day_dreamer

Oooo sounds awesome! I want one - I'm a proper geek so I'd love it :haha:


----------



## dodgegirl

so tell me more about this ov microscope ? how does it work? :shrug:

i'm getting impatient to meet potential FOB, 1 month to go....ugh. can't come soon enough. i want to start TTC right away !! lol 

:coffee: that's me now drinking coffee...bored and lonely on a friday night at 9:30pm...ugh.


----------



## ticking.clock

all you do is place some saliva on the lens every morning as you shouldnt do it after eating/drinking/brushing teeth, i do it after i've taken my BBT

yesterday i had little dots, but today i had some lines which means i'm starting to gear up for ovulation (which i'm expecting in 5 days-ish) so everything is looking as it should

its so easy to do, is VERY cheap as it can be reused as much as you like

:happydance:


----------



## c.30

Hi Ticking, sorry if this has been asked/answered but which microscope did you buy? Was it inexpensive? And do you need to buy new slides each month? Thanks :flower:


----------



## ticking.clock

Hiya,

this is the one i bought and no you just clean the lense
:thumbup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babystart-...JPS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322319760&sr=8-1


----------



## c.30

Thank you, that's the one I've been looking at as well :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

its great, i highly recommend it x


----------



## ashliee

hey ladies!!! 
How are you today?? I feel awesome! I told everyone im planning to TTC because I got mad at the world lmaoooooooo, so sweet! everyone knows! today Im in a rather chipper mood lmao!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats good news, did they take it well and support you. 

my family were very suportive when i told them what i had planned. think it really helps when yours going it alone


----------



## faithbabies

ashliee~~ lol you go girl! i also hope your fam will be supportive...the added stress of their negativity (if they have any) wont help in TTC...or that seems to be the case with us anyway lol :wacko:

afm~ our new local donor (we've always used shipping) came over last night for our first face to face visit and it went great! he's super tall just like my hubby and quite good looking...above that he is very humorous and compassionate which i like. I should ovulate in about twelve days so he is getting the donor agreement together, his STD tests and i'm going to write out a questionnaire for him just to keep for myself...although i've really asked him everything i need to know lol...we are excited for our first cycle together and i also am going to get an inexpensive microscope so i can make sure he has swimmers LOL :haha:

babydust and love to all! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Faith~* Yay for a great meeting with your donor! :thumbup: I've been thinking about getting a microscope myself, good idea. :haha:

*Ruby~* :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry I'm behind with those, fx for a Christmas bfp. Your son is such a sweetheart! :) 

*Ashliee~* Way to go! You deserve a ton of support and I hope you get it from those you've told so far. You always have us here, of course! :flower:

*BeautifulD~* That sucks that he was that late to meet up with you. He couldn't call and give you a heads up at least? =/ 

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope all of you are doing well. :)


----------



## ticking.clock

Only 2 of my friends know im TTC with a donor, my kids know too 
But the rest dont even know im TTC full stop.
My mum is going to hit the roof as I have 2 kids already aged 15 and almost 12, she thinks my baby days are over lol

X


----------



## BeautifulD

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *BeautifulD~* That sucks that he was that late to meet up with you. He couldn't call and give you a heads up at least? =/

To be fair to him he did drop me a text, but it was already too late as I was on the train on my way lol


----------



## BeautifulD

ticking.clock said:


> Only 2 of my friends know im TTC with a donor, my kids know too
> But the rest dont even know im TTC full stop.
> My mum is going to hit the roof as I have 2 kids already aged 15 and almost 12, she thinks my baby days are over lol
> 
> X

I'm the same, only my 3 best friends know, not even my girls know. To be fair I think they are far too young to know the complexity's of it all they are only 9 and 11 x


----------



## day_dreamer

Just wondering if anybody is co-parenting...or has seriously considered it? Would love to discuss some of the ins and outs of how it might work...


----------



## sparklie

Afternoon ladies, I'm out this month, spotting today with period pains so I'll be on fully this evening. I really thought this was the month as I felt so different. Oh well I've texted my donor asking him if he's willing to donate again. If he is then I'm going to start taking agnus castus and vitamin b6. If it's negative next month then I'll ask my gp for blood test to see if I'm even ovulating or fertile.

All my close friends know I'm using a sperm donor and of course my mum was the first person I told and then we both told my dad. I've had great support from everyone, I'm very lucky that I have fab friends and of course fab parents :)


----------



## sparklie

Ticking Clock I bet your mum will be over the moon to have another grandchild :)


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> Ticking Clock I bet your mum will be over the moon to have another grandchild :)

She wont be happy at all, until she sees the scan or baby
But I dont care, I know this baby will have enough love from me and its siblings

X


----------



## ticking.clock

well ladies i have found OUR SONG for all of us TTC this christmas :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY&ob=av3n


----------



## Pinkorblue11

sparklie said:


> All my close friends know I'm using a sperm donor and of course my mum was the first person I told and then we both told my dad. I've had great support from everyone, I'm very lucky that I have fab friends and of course fab parents :)

:thumbup:

Sorry AF found you, good luck next cycle and I hope vitex and B6 are helpful for you. 

*BeautifulD~* Oh, okay :haha: better than not letting you know, I'm sure it would have been nice to know before you hopped on the train lol. I hope things work out between the two of you. :flower:

*Ticking~* Awww, one of my fave Christmas songs! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Ticking~* Awww, one of my fave Christmas songs! :happydance:


yeah mine too :happydance:
i found myself talking to my eggs telling them mummy wanted them so much
i'm loosing the plot hahahaha


----------



## BeautifulD

Pinkorblue11 said:


> sparklie said:
> 
> 
> All my close friends know I'm using a sperm donor and of course my mum was the first person I told and then we both told my dad. I've had great support from everyone, I'm very lucky that I have fab friends and of course fab parents :)
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry AF found you, good luck next cycle and I hope vitex and B6 are helpful for you.
> 
> *BeautifulD~* Oh, okay :haha: better than not letting you know, I'm sure it would have been nice to know before you hopped on the train lol. I hope things work out between the two of you. :flower:
> 
> *Ticking~* Awww, one of my fave Christmas songs! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes it really would have, central london isn't the best place to be sitting on your own at night lol. Aww thanks hun! I'm just waiting for af to show and then we will be getting started on dates ect next cycle EEEPPP!! I'm all readdy and waiting, I have everything sitting in my draw waiting for the day! I'm hoping for a christmas bfp, that would be the best! 
:hugs:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, my dh and i are trying at home insemination. I'm just nervous we're wasting our time. I'm so nervous the sperm will die before he gets them in:cry: any help? advice?


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, Ticking great song for us all :D

haj624 don't worry about your dh's sperm dying, they can live for up to an hour outside the body so they'll be alive and swimming when you inseminate. I know some women use a syringe and catheter but I just use a syringe. I've been trying to get a 10ml one but all the local chemists only sell 5ml. I'm going to try another town as I want those wrigglies as near to my cervix as possible!

I texted my donor last night and he's willing to keep on trying so I'm really pleased. I was so lucky to have a found a fab donor first in the first month.

Ticking, I stroke my tummy (and as I'm quite big there's a lot to stroke lol) and speak to my eggs too, telling them how much mummy would love the baby to be, I also tell my 2 cats that if I do have a baby they'll always be my furry babies and that I'd still love them as much as I do now :D Crazy maybe but it makes me feel better.

Beautiful D, good luck, fingers crossed that this is your cycle :)

Pinkorblue, how are you doing this cycle? I hope I haven't missed anything xx


----------



## sparklie

Afternoon all, in need of some advice, I tested a day before af arrived and it was negative, I'm on my second day of af and I've got biggish blood clots, it looks like liver iykwim, could this be a chemical pregnancy? I've tried googling but not with much luck.

I've also got really bad cramps and I'm having to take strong painkillers. Ooooo sometimes I wish I was a man!


----------



## ticking.clock

If you had negative test day before AF arrived I'd say no 
Hugs

X


----------



## sparklie

Thanks ticking, that's what I thought but wanted to check. It's so unusual for me to clot that it had me worried.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*BeautifulD~* How exciting for you!! FX for a Christmas bfp! :D 

*Ticking~* No harm in that, whatever keeps the positivity going! :) 

*Sparklie~* Nope, you haven't missed anything. :) Temps are going down so I don't think this was the cycle for me. Ouch, sorry AF is being so rough on you. :hugs:

*Haj~* Like Sparklie said, they do survive outside the body and most likely, you'll inseminate right away. It'll be okay! Good luck to you both and I hope you see a nice bfp! :dust:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

I just registered...and I have been reading forum for pst few hours...

I just started my home insemination...just once so far....doing more this weekend, since those are gonna be my ovulation days....

Soooo excited and nervous at the same time....


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck hun!!


----------



## mammawannabe

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, my dh and i are trying at home insemination. I'm just nervous we're wasting our time. I'm so nervous the sperm will die before he gets them in:cry: any help? advice?

my oh and i do at home insem also. Just wondering why you have decided to go this way? My OH sometimes has a problem ejaculating from intercourse, so we have decided that during our fertile time we can try this. I have researched it a ton and have also joined some threads specifically for at home insem that has great success stories. Such as this thread!! :haha:

We just use a specimen cup (clean and dry). OH makes me "go for a drive" while he is preparing the sample (he's embarrassed about doing it while i'm in the next room :xmas13:) I always stay near home, he texts me when he's finished and i come back in and draw it into a syringe, prop myself up on pillows and go from there. I think the time in between is about 5-10 minutes and it's totally fine. i do notice though that the longer it sits the thinner it gets so i try to do it right away as it stays in better if it's thicker, but it doesn't really matter. 

Good Luck hun.


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

I can see that you ladies are really experienced and educated....from all I read.

Is there anything I can do to boost my fertility? or his as well? 
I read a lot online, and from the books, but I would prefer soemthing that someone tried before and it helped.


Good luck!


----------



## ticking.clock

well my microscope is starting to pick up some lines, so fingers crossed i ovulate on friday as expected as we are doing donation on thursday :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hoping everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving enjoyed themselves!

I have been MIA, just busy cooking, cleaning, TTC, etc... I am back. 

:wave: to the newcomers!! Hope you get that BFP soon!

:hugs: to those AF flew in on!

CONGRATS on any missed BFPs!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## haj624

mammawannabe said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, my dh and i are trying at home insemination. I'm just nervous we're wasting our time. I'm so nervous the sperm will die before he gets them in:cry: any help? advice?
> 
> my oh and i do at home insem also. Just wondering why you have decided to go this way? My OH sometimes has a problem ejaculating from intercourse, so we have decided that during our fertile time we can try this. I have researched it a ton and have also joined some threads specifically for at home insem that has great success stories. Such as this thread!! :haha:
> 
> We just use a specimen cup (clean and dry). OH makes me "go for a drive" while he is preparing the sample (he's embarrassed about doing it while i'm in the next room :xmas13:) I always stay near home, he texts me when he's finished and i come back in and draw it into a syringe, prop myself up on pillows and go from there. I think the time in between is about 5-10 minutes and it's totally fine. i do notice though that the longer it sits the thinner it gets so i try to do it right away as it stays in better if it's thicker, but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Good Luck hun.Click to expand...

My OH has never had a problem but ever since we started trying its as if he has stage fright. he just can never finish. so we have opted for this method on my fertile days. He just goes into the bathroom and does his business and then we insert it. I just have been nervous that if we keep doing it this way and his sperm werent living that we were wasting our time. So thats why I'm here. I wanted to check it out with other people


----------



## mammawannabe

same problem with my OH...stage fright! LOL. i've heard alot of success stories on doing it this way...


----------



## JazznTee

RubyRainbows said:


> Jazzntee -- Do you mind if i ask how old you are? My OH (who is the one TTC) is 37... i worry about her health during pregnancy. She is a fairly healthy eater... yet has high blood pressure & high cholestrol... due to heredity.
> 
> I hope you start to feel better, and maybe its just the normal exhaustion of pregnancy! What is your doc saying about the dizziness?
> 
> ticking.clock -- Good luck! Go catch that eggy! :spermy:
> 
> Why does the TWW seem like it lasts FOREVER!?!?!?! We are hoping to wait until Thanksgiving morning to test (nov. 24th). Hopefully AF will stay away!


I am 29 years old, and my dr said that my heart has change since my last 2 pregnancys 9 yrs ago she said its not pumping blood correctly to my brain thats were the dizzyness is coming from i have to take it easy.


----------



## SpudsMama

CD11 today, and have my first donation planned for 2:30pm :happydance: We're going to try for donations on CD11, CD13, CD14, CD17, CD18 and CD20. As many donations as we can get, but making sure to skip days so as to keep his sperm count nice and high. Fingers crossed this is _the_ month! AF would be due a day or two before Christmas, so I'm hoping for that festive :bfp: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Yeah JAZZ, my last PG in July, that was the case with me and my breathing, take it easy Hun!

HAJ, donations are very reliable if you two go that route, check out my journal for TMI details! :dust:

TTC SEPT, good luck Hun! Let's get this TTW started! :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

First donation is done and dusted :thumbup: I love softcups! Zero leakage! 

I hope everyone else's donations/two week waits are running just as smoothly :flower: xx


----------



## faithbabies

ticking clock~ fingers crossed u ovulate on the day u want so the spermy can catch that eggy!! babydust! :)

mrsmm~~ hoping those are some bfp s/s you are having!! i'm crossing everything u get your bfp this cycle so u can share the excitement with your brother!! :)

TTC~~~ yay for softcups! i love them too! baby dust and good luck in the 2ww :) i'm hoping we all get our bfp's for Christmas!


also, WELCOME to the newbies!! so glad u joined our group!! good luck in the babymaking! :flower:


AFM~~~~just gearing up for donations...will start testing tomorrow but i should get my lh surge this sat...so i'm hoping my donor will be available fri/sat/sun or sat/sun/mon...dont want to ask for too much but geez he lives right down the street haha do yall think the every other day donation is the best idea? i still havent bought the microscope to check his sperm lol ah well fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Sounds very promising! FX!!! :dust:

*TTC~* Good luck and lots of baby :dust: for your egg chase! 

*Faith~* Well, if he lives just minutes away, why not? :haha: Every other day would keep the sperm count a bit higher. Hope this cycle is _the_ one for your bfp! :flower: 

:wave: to the new posters.

*AFM~* :coffee: waiting for AF to be on her way out and for my donor's reply to see if he's available. :dust: to everyone...


----------



## haj624

mammawannabe said:


> same problem with my OH...stage fright! LOL. i've heard alot of success stories on doing it this way...

Fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> Hoping everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving enjoyed themselves!
> 
> I have been MIA, just busy cooking, cleaning, TTC, etc... I am back.
> 
> :wave: to the newcomers!! Hope you get that BFP soon!
> 
> :hugs: to those AF flew in on!
> 
> CONGRATS on any missed BFPs!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


Well I don't need a donor I have Dh lol. But I'm hoping this method works!!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

So I have had cramping, nausea, yesterday when I wipped there was clear CM with tiny specs of blood...I was walking to lunch and I almost threw up...had lunch and then used the bathroom and when I wiped there was a pinkis tint on the toilet paper...could it be AF or implantation bleeding???? 


Quick question:

I have job training started today had to be up at 5:30am but I alsways take my temp at 7:15...my temp this morning was 96.80.....any suggestions as to what I should do???

thank you and good luck and baby dust to everyone! <3


----------



## ticking.clock

Well im definatly gearing up to ovulation
Starting to see ferning (transitional) starting to see faint pink lines on IC OPK's but no smiley on clearblue yet.
Getting more cm and tender boobs

Come on little egg we are waiting for you


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck to any 2ww-ers! Nothing much here, Noah isnt growing as much as he should so having weekly scans to check him and they'll take him out early if they need to! Bump is getting huge, big growth spurt past 3 weeks! Cant wait to meet him now!
 



Attached Files:







1320455652-picsay.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









1322433053-picsay.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*2Mommies~* I would use the temp adjuster. FX it's IB for you! 

:dust: your way, Ticking...

*Luna~* Love the tats you have and awesome belly pic! :) Sorry to hear that about Noah, I hope he'll be okay. :flower:


----------



## purplepanda

Seriously, how do you guys survive??

I just BARELY finalized 3 days ago with the IFs and started on this journey, just got my IUD out this morning, and I'm already banging my head against the wall wishing this would move along faster. :wacko: Every day is the longest day ever. I'm obsessed! What do you do to distract yourself and have a normal life??


----------



## purplepanda

@Luna- CUTE belly pics!! <3 This is weird, but I've been reading posts from the beginning these last few days- posts from 2009- so to me, it looks like you went from all the struggles in the beginning to your cute 30 wk belly. So happy for you!


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Yeah JAZZ, my last PG in July, that was the case with me and my breathing, take it easy Hun!
> 
> HAJ, donations are very reliable if you two go that route, check out my journal for TMI details! :dust:
> 
> TTC SEPT, good luck Hun! Let's get this TTW started! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Praying for your Bfp... that sweating was a big sign for me man i thought i was going through early menopause hoping all these signs leads up to your christmas present


----------



## BeautifulD

purplepanda said:


> Seriously, how do you guys survive??
> 
> I just BARELY finalized 3 days ago with the IFs and started on this journey, just got my IUD out this morning, and I'm already banging my head against the wall wishing this would move along faster. :wacko: Every day is the longest day ever. I'm obsessed! What do you do to distract yourself and have a normal life??

Try and take each day as it comes hun, one day at a time. Of course I'm saying this but A, it comes from THE most impatient person on the planet and B, I haven't started insem yet.... I know I'm going to be a state after insem until testing :rofl:


----------



## ticking.clock

Its hard, I was obsessed at first but now more relaxed x


----------



## MrsMM24

haj624 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving enjoyed themselves!
> 
> I have been MIA, just busy cooking, cleaning, TTC, etc... I am back.
> 
> :wave: to the newcomers!! Hope you get that BFP soon!
> 
> :hugs: to those AF flew in on!
> 
> CONGRATS on any missed BFPs!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> Well I don't need a donor I have Dh lol. But I'm hoping this method works!!Click to expand...

That's awesome... I hope it works for you as well :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

2MOMMIES, you should use the temp adujuster in cases like that. That way you can use the correct temp. GL :dust:

TICKING, sounds like OV approaching.... GL

:wave: Hi PUURPLE, I don't know how I have made it this long actually... I think I am on cycle 27 or 28, don't know.... GL 

LUNA, loooove the bump pics!

JAZZ, thanks Girl! How are you? The sickness leaving yet?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

ladies can you look at these pics...........

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg63/hebs_1978/049.jpg

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg63/hebs_1978/057.jpg


the IC OPK is the strongest i've had yet EVER, but clearblue still says neg, going to test again at 9pm


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I would say you're getting close! I can't really see the ic's though x


----------



## ticking.clock

just done another clearblue and got a smiley face :happydance::happydance:
donor coming tomorrow morning that will be ok wont it???

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg63/hebs_1978/0042.jpg


----------



## purplepanda

ticking.clock said:


> just done another clearblue and got a smiley face :happydance::happydance:
> donor coming tomorrow morning that will be ok wont it???

:happydance::dust:

From what I've seen, it's best to try ASAP, but I think tomorrow morning should be ok....? :shrug: GL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplepanda

To those of you who have used preseed: Do you think it really helps? From the website info, it just looks like a safe lubricant, as opposed to KY which is harmful to sperm. Does it do more than that, like help it survive longer or something?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ticking~* Gotta love that smilely face! :D Tomorrow morning should be fine, good luck and catch that eggy!!! :dust: 

*Purple~* According to preseed's website, it does help sperm survive but unfortunately it doesn't say for how long. =/ That would have been helpful to put that info in their leaflet, if they even attempted to study the survival length. Personal experience; didn't help with a 2 day cut off, so hopefully with better timing, preseed will help. Overall, l do like it and would continue using it.


----------



## lcTaylor

Hi everyone! I'm going to tell my story and hope that it encourages and helps all of you!

My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia. We couldn't afford any of the medical procedures that MAY be able to help and with my husband's specific condition and reason for azoospermia, there was nothing we could do. :nope:

Then we started looking into adoption and costs... wow! We had some money to save and some work to do on the house (it's a little hard to get approved with a house under construction).

During a holiday weekend, we were spending time with our best "couple" friends. I was talking with the wife about our situation, she said "I wish we could just use Matt's (her husband) stuff and just get it in you!" When I told her about home artificial insemination, she offered me her husband! lol! She talked to him about it later and they approached us to offer us this amazing gift! I understand that this may seem very strange to a lot of people, that we know our donor, that he is married with children and that he is our friend, but for us it was like "of course!" It just clicked, it was exactly what we were supposed to do, we just knew it. :dance:

We did the home insemination a few times, blindly because I hadn't tracked my cycle using OPKs yet. After 3 months of using OPKs, I never saw a positive. I went to an infertility specialist and she did an internal ultrasound. Coincidentally, she was able to confirm that I was about to ovulate and told us to inseminate the following 2 days.

Well, we inseminated. And..... 2 weeks later, BFP! :bfp:

I'm honestly still completely in shock and don't quite believe it. I've taken at least 10 pregnancy tests, used a timer (in case of evap lines) and used 3 different brands! I'm a bit obsessed...

So, here's exactly how we did it. 

We went to the donor's house (I have little shame and figured he would rather do that at his house than ours). He would go to his room, do his thing into a sterile plastic cup, then suck it up with a clean, needle-less syringe. He would bring it to me and leave the room. I just laid on their couch and inserted it. Now, TMI alert, like I said, no shame. When I inserted it, I did it slow because a few times I did it fast and it just sort of shot out. Also, it's totally normal if some comes out shortly after, it might drip down your butt a bit too. Then I just stayed on the couch for about 30 minutes. One time, my husband and I drove home and did it there, so I could have an orgasm. We have read that this may help. I noticed that a LOT more came out when I did this. I don't know if this would affect anything, remember it only takes one little guy! :spermy:

It worked for us and I hope this helps answer some of your questions. I'm happy to answer any questions you have, so please ask! Nothing is silly or weird and I'll go into as much detail as you'd like! :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations hun and thanks for sharing your story! You and hubby must be made up! :hugs: xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

purplepanda said:


> To those of you who have used preseed: Do you think it really helps? From the website info, it just looks like a safe lubricant, as opposed to KY which is harmful to sperm. Does it do more than that, like help it survive longer or something?

I'm not sure with pre seed hun, I will be using conceive plus as I have quite a hostile envioroment down there *ahem :blush:* it says on their website that it mimics EWCM so.... we'll see what happens. I know a lot of people swear by that an preseed:thumbup:

I managed to get a CBFM really cheep on ebay the other day so im hoping the little guys wont have to wait around too long lol


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> 2MOMMIES, you should use the temp adujuster in cases like that. That way you can use the correct temp. GL :dust:
> 
> TICKING, sounds like OV approaching.... GL
> 
> :wave: Hi PUURPLE, I don't know how I have made it this long actually... I think I am on cycle 27 or 28, don't know.... GL
> 
> LUNA, loooove the bump pics!
> 
> JAZZ, thanks Girl! How are you? The sickness leaving yet?
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Nausea is gone except if i eat something that doesnt agree with me. Baby kicking and now the wife can feel the little kicks i find out the sex dec 29 unless i pay for the 3d/4d sonogram. Doing better getting bigger in the belly.
going to the heart dr on dec 8 they think my heart may be too large. cause i see spots and get dizzy everytime i stand up. but all is well


----------



## SpudsMama

Donor pulled out yesterday, his wife has left him :shock: Understandably he's got too much on his plate to carry on with donating right now. I have a back-up donor I can email to ask if he's available tomorrow and Monday (CD14 and CD17) but I'm pretty sure it's too short notice :dohh: Wish me luck ladies! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

ticking.clock said:


> just done another clearblue and got a smiley face :happydance::happydance:
> donor coming tomorrow morning that will be ok wont it???
> 
> https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg63/hebs_1978/0042.jpg

That should be perfect :)


----------



## BeautifulD

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Donor pulled out yesterday, his wife has left him :shock: Understandably he's got too much on his plate to carry on with donating right now. I have a back-up donor I can email to ask if he's available tomorrow and Monday (CD14 and CD17) but I'm pretty sure it's too short notice :dohh: Wish me luck ladies! xx

~Oh no!! poor man! 

Poor you, what a nightmare! good luck! x


----------



## ticking.clock

Donation done x


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking.clock said:


> Donation done x

:happydance: Good luck! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck hun x


----------



## ticking.clock

Test date is December 12th, the 17th anniversary of my sons death.
Hope its a sign! X


----------



## haj624

Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?

10-96.8
11-97.18
12-97.33
13-forgot to temp 
14-97.33
15-97.33
16-97.6
17-97.58
18-97.58
19-97.58


At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!


----------



## BeautifulD

It could mean that you need to change the battery in your bbt hun


----------



## SpudsMama

haj - I used to get those exact same temps, literally exactly the same numbers. Turns out the thermometer I was using just used to spew out the same results. There was a thread on here about it. I've since bought a different thermometer and my charts have looked a lot better ever since... xx


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, the donation was in good timing Hun! GL, I hope it is an honoring of your son BFP!! :dust:

PURPLE, I don't use it often, every other donation and I get about 4 a cycle. DW and I don't really need lube and I stay pretty wet down there through my whole cycle. but I know that plenty of women use it for good!

ICTAYLOR, thanks for sharing, I commented on my testing thread, but CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! and Bless your Friends!

JAZZ, yay for less nausea and baby kicks! for DW as well! What a Christmas gift that will be on the 29th!! I can't wait, did I say boy yet, I think I did, still going boy!

TTC, oh no!! So sorry for you and the donor. I hope the backup can come through! :dust:

HAJ, I commented on those temps on another thread, I have to agree, if these temps are legit, the thermometer bad, otherwise, I don't see a rise or fall to say OV on CD12... GL :dust:

could be *AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## haj624

I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. My cycle is usually 29 days but last month on my first cycle of clomid it was 34. The thermometer is brand new (just bought it this cycle) so I didn't think the battery could be bad yet. I had Dh take his temp when he woke up lol and it was a totally different number


----------



## MrsMM24

haj624 said:


> I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. My cycle is usually 29 days but last month on my first cycle of clomid it was 34. The thermometer is brand new (just bought it this cycle) so I didn't think the battery could be bad yet. I had Dh take his temp when he woke up lol and it was a totally different number

Well with DH taking his temp, I think that CD15 is the likely OV date. OV is confirmed by a temp rise. Meaning that the day before the rise is when you actually OVd.... CD12 would have been early, and early OV is less likely. I hope your BD schedule was on target. Best days with CD15 OV is CD13, 14, 15, and 16... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> TICKING, the donation was in good timing Hun! GL, I hope it is an honoring of your son BFP!! :dust:

i dont think i should test on the 12th december, i feel like i'm dishonouring my sons memory if i do :cry:


ok ladies, donor can come back saturday (cant tomorrow as working all day)
but am i right in thinking it'll definatly be too late for that to even help?
guess i should wait and see what my temps do tomorrow??


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello ladies...

I am sooo confused now....I had my last period November 12....and I have been doing ovulation test for few days now, and its still negative.....I dont get it....

But me and my ,,donor,, are doing home insemination every 2 days anyway...just in case.

I am using,,First response,, tests.


----------



## ticking.clock

GoodLuckForAL said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I am sooo confused now....I had my last period November 12....and I have been doing ovulation test for few days now, and its still negative.....I dont get it....
> 
> But me and my ,,donor,, are doing home insemination every 2 days anyway...just in case.
> 
> I am using,,First response,, tests.

how often are you testing?


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

ticking.clock said:


> GoodLuckForAL said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...
> 
> I am sooo confused now....I had my last period November 12....and I have been doing ovulation test for few days now, and its still negative.....I dont get it....
> 
> But me and my ,,donor,, are doing home insemination every 2 days anyway...just in case.
> 
> I am using,,First response,, tests.
> 
> how often are you testing?Click to expand...

EVERY DAY!! for past 10 days....:dohh:...will keep testing...


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. My cycle is usually 29 days but last month on my first cycle of clomid it was 34. The thermometer is brand new (just bought it this cycle) so I didn't think the battery could be bad yet. I had Dh take his temp when he woke up lol and it was a totally different number
> 
> Well with DH taking his temp, I think that CD15 is the likely OV date. OV is confirmed by a temp rise. Meaning that the day before the rise is when you actually OVd.... CD12 would have been early, and early OV is less likely. I hope your BD schedule was on target. Best days with CD15 OV is CD13, 14, 15, and 16... GL FXD! :dust:Click to expand...

Well we bd the 10, 12, 13, 15, 18....so I guess it's hit or miss :(


----------



## ticking.clock

GoodLuckForAL said:


> EVERY DAY!! for past 10 days....:dohh:...will keep testing...

just once a day? 
you could have missed it hun,

for example, yesterday i did 6 tests :haha:

6am, neg on internet cheapie (IC)
2pm, neg on IC
6pm neg on IC and clearblue
9pm Positive on IC and clearblue 

5.30am today neg on IC and clearblue

if i hadnt done the test at 9pm i would have missed the surge :wacko:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Oooooh no...what if I missed it...Yuck! will have to wait untill next month....

Yes, I only do one a day...Thanks for posting your times..I always do mine in the evening after I get home...
Now I see that the levels change during the day....


----------



## Pinkorblue11

lcTaylor said:


> Hi everyone! I'm going to tell my story and hope that it encourages and helps all of you!
> 
> My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia. We couldn't afford any of the medical procedures that MAY be able to help and with my husband's specific condition and reason for azoospermia, there was nothing we could do. :nope:
> 
> Then we started looking into adoption and costs... wow! We had some money to save and some work to do on the house (it's a little hard to get approved with a house under construction).
> 
> During a holiday weekend, we were spending time with our best "couple" friends. I was talking with the wife about our situation, she said "I wish we could just use Matt's (her husband) stuff and just get it in you!" When I told her about home artificial insemination, she offered me her husband! lol! She talked to him about it later and they approached us to offer us this amazing gift! I understand that this may seem very strange to a lot of people, that we know our donor, that he is married with children and that he is our friend, but for us it was like "of course!" It just clicked, it was exactly what we were supposed to do, we just knew it. :dance:
> 
> We did the home insemination a few times, blindly because I hadn't tracked my cycle using OPKs yet. After 3 months of using OPKs, I never saw a positive. I went to an infertility specialist and she did an internal ultrasound. Coincidentally, she was able to confirm that I was about to ovulate and told us to inseminate the following 2 days.
> 
> Well, we inseminated. And..... 2 weeks later, BFP! :bfp:
> 
> I'm honestly still completely in shock and don't quite believe it. I've taken at least 10 pregnancy tests, used a timer (in case of evap lines) and used 3 different brands! I'm a bit obsessed...
> 
> So, here's exactly how we did it.
> 
> We went to the donor's house (I have little shame and figured he would rather do that at his house than ours). He would go to his room, do his thing into a sterile plastic cup, then suck it up with a clean, needle-less syringe. He would bring it to me and leave the room. I just laid on their couch and inserted it. Now, TMI alert, like I said, no shame. When I inserted it, I did it slow because a few times I did it fast and it just sort of shot out. Also, it's totally normal if some comes out shortly after, it might drip down your butt a bit too. Then I just stayed on the couch for about 30 minutes. One time, my husband and I drove home and did it there, so I could have an orgasm. We have read that this may help. I noticed that a LOT more came out when I did this. I don't know if this would affect anything, remember it only takes one little guy! :spermy:
> 
> It worked for us and I hope this helps answer some of your questions. I'm happy to answer any questions you have, so please ask! Nothing is silly or weird and I'll go into as much detail as you'd like! :D

Likes this! :thumbup:



ticking.clock said:


> Test date is December 12th, the 17th anniversary of my sons death.
> Hope its a sign! X

:hugs::hugs:



TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Donor pulled out yesterday, his wife has left him :shock: Understandably he's got too much on his plate to carry on with donating right now. I have a back-up donor I can email to ask if he's available tomorrow and Monday (CD14 and CD17) but I'm pretty sure it's too short notice :dohh: Wish me luck ladies! xx

Ouch. :( Good luck with your back up donor, fx he can donate. :dust:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Do you think I could have missed it, even if we do insemenation every other day? Fresh donation;)))


----------



## ticking.clock

GoodLuckForAL said:


> Oooooh no...what if I missed it...Yuck! will have to wait untill next month....
> 
> Yes, I only do one a day...Thanks for posting your times..I always do mine in the evening after I get home...
> Now I see that the levels change during the day....

also when i did the sample for the 5.30am test i hadnt been to the toilet since the sample for the 9pm test yet it was still neg 

your surge could be short like mine :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

GoodLuckForAL said:


> Do you think I could have missed it, even if we do insemenation every other day? Fresh donation;)))

even if you missed the surge you could have still caught the egg x


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

ticking.clock said:


> GoodLuckForAL said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh no...what if I missed it...Yuck! will have to wait untill next month....
> 
> Yes, I only do one a day...Thanks for posting your times..I always do mine in the evening after I get home...
> Now I see that the levels change during the day....
> 
> also when i did the sample for the 5.30am test i hadnt been to the toilet since the sample for the 9pm test yet it was still neg
> 
> your surge could be short like mine :hugs:Click to expand...

__________________________________________

Oooh, I see...maybe you are right, that mine is short like yours...
We will see...this is our first month doing it...

I dont know that much about it, just what I read somewhere online...

I wish it was just easy to get it done right the first time;))) it is kinda stressful if I think about it.


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

ticking.clock said:


> GoodLuckForAL said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I could have missed it, even if we do insemenation every other day? Fresh donation;)))
> 
> even if you missed the surge you could have still caught the egg xClick to expand...

I HOPE SO;)))) We are still trying;))


----------



## BeautifulD

mines pretty short too!


----------



## ticking.clock

this is my 3rd cycle x


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

BeautifulD said:


> mines pretty short too!

I never knew it could be that short!!!....I thought it lasts like two days(ooooops) but now I see it doesnt.


----------



## ticking.clock

do you temp too?


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

ticking.clock said:


> do you temp too?

No, I dont...not yet....just trying to figure this whole home inseminating thing out this month...we will see.

Im 26. Never been pregnant before and I have regular periods...
Now I know I messed up with oculation sticks;))) so, I dont know...we will keep trying few more times in nexxt two weeks...


----------



## ticking.clock

temping will tell you when you've ovulated, take the guesswork out of it x


----------



## Touch the Sky

u should do opks twice a day. mine would be negative in the morning, positive in the afternoon, then negative the following morning. i tried to test approx every 12 hours..


----------



## purplepanda

You ladies are NOT helping me convince myself to not start using my OPKs right now!!! :rofl: I know my ov is nowhere close... at least I think I know. Lucky for me I have pretty unsubtle CM. Still, though, such a temptation to just see.....


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg ladies look at my chart!
Fingers crossed it was all perfect timing xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Excellent timing ticking!

My back up-donor is coming over today and Monday for donations! Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Excellent timing ticking!
> 
> My back up-donor is coming over today and Monday for donations! Fingers crossed! xx

I have everything crossed for us both hun x


----------



## Mama_Of_One

Good Luck Ticking and TTC :D Baby dust to you both xx

AFM- I got the cast off YAY but I have a splint on for the new couple of weeks. The doc said that the bone is not healing the way that he would like so I have to speak with a surgeon in a few weeks to discuss what is happening from there. On a differnt note I am going on a date next week. I started chatting to an old friend and he asked me out so I agreed. Dinner and Movies. Think we may go see the new Twilight even though I just went tonight. Maybe we could see something else but this is kinda exciting. If things go well who knows if Ill even need a donor next year :haha:

Well I best be off to bed now.. Got to try and rest this wrist.. I really dont want surgery :(

Baby dust to everyone and welcome to the newbies :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

I have a date tomorrow too, be nice to get out! Lol


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...just been getting ready for donations...i tested last night and neg opk and this morning it was positive..donor already called and asked if it was pos or not lol and he will be by this afternoon sometime and we are planning on donations the next two days as well around same time...does that sound like good timing? this is my first fresh local donor lol so i'm a little nervous but he's becoming a good friend and we really like him so that helps ;) excited and fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP for me and everyone here!~! 

ticking clock~ fingers crossed!! baby dust to ya!! :)

ttc~~ good luck! fingers crossed for perfect timing :)

mama of one~ good luck on your date! sounds fun! hope he can be your potential "baby daddy" ;) glad you got your cast off and hoping for full recovery! 

good luck everyone else in getting the eggy tracked down and everyone in 2ww...baby dust to all!!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with donations FAITHBABIES and TTC!:dust:

TICKING, looks like you timed things just right, enjoy your date! :dust:

As TOUCH said, I used OPKs twice a day to catch the surge, because it is a very short window. But that is just for catching it witha n OPK, the OV is actually 12-36 hours have the first surge, GL FXD PURPLE! :dust:


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello ladies....

Still Negative OPT...I have been testing 12 days in row;-(((( I guess I missed it....not happy....

Still getting fresh donation every other or every third day....


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Well the :witch: got me this afternoon :-( I'm so upset...my temps were high this AM but full flow too so confused


----------



## faithbabies

2mommies~ i'm sorry :( hugs and fingers crossed for your bfp soon! :hugs:

goodluck~ i hope the spermies managed to catch that eggy! babydust! :)

afm~so my donor decided he'd rather produce his "sample" at home and deliver it to me..no biggie since he's like five mins down the road, but when he arrived there wasnt much in the cup...i didnt measure it as i just put it in the instead cup but probably less than 0.5ml...i know i've heard Luna say quantity not important but has anyone else had success with small sample? lol at least he's doing it again tomorrow! ;)


----------



## LunaBean

I had less than 0.5ml once,and it stil worked! Fingers crossed!


----------



## happyh29

hello all just wanting to say hello.


please could i join your thread?

although im not using a donor sperm, im using OH sperm. 

He has health problems which make the 'usual' route almost impossible. he can however provide samples!!

we are trying to do the turkey baster method before any IVF 

i have read through a few pages and you all sound very knowledgeable. pleased to meet you all :)

x


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome! I hope u arent using an actual turkey baster,painful!lol. Feel free to ask any questions,theres alot of girls using alot of methods!


----------



## haj624

Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:


----------



## purplepanda

haj624 said:


> Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:

Ooh, sounds promising! :dust:


----------



## haj624

purplepanda said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:
> 
> Ooh, sounds promising! :dust:Click to expand...

I hope so!! Hate getting my hopes up though!!:nope:


----------



## haj624

Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????


----------



## BeautifulD

use your first temp hun :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

our core body temps are not affected by outside temps x


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## haj624

Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Looking good x


----------



## BeautifulD

It does look good hun, my only worry is that it will change your O date if you have another high temp tomorrow due to the fact your cross hairs are dotted :wacko:


----------



## haj624

BeautifulD said:


> It does look good hun, my only worry is that it will change your O date if you have another high temp tomorrow due to the fact your cross hairs are dotted :wacko:

That would suck, but on countdown to pregnancy website my crosshairs arent dotted...so we'll see :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Just try putting in another high temp for tomorrow and see what it does hun, I hope it doesn't do anything though :hugs:


----------



## haj624

it does :cry: i cant be above 97.6 tomorrow. What i dont understand is at my follicle check on cd 10 is my doctor said i was going to go anytime. they only thing i can think of is that i need a new bbt thermometer bc this one hasnt been working right this cycle. idk i guess ill have to wait and see


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww sorry hun, I didn't mean to upset you! I thought that it would do that but was hoping it didn't. Fingers crossed its just the bbt that sucks! xx


----------



## ticking.clock

haj624 said:


> it does :cry: i cant be above 97.6 tomorrow. What i dont understand is at my follicle check on cd 10 is my doctor said i was going to go anytime. they only thing i can think of is that i need a new bbt thermometer bc this one hasnt been working right this cycle. idk i guess ill have to wait and see

it can take a few days for the egg to actually be released xx


----------



## happyh29

hello all,
only my second post and still trying to read all the posts!!!

i have very long cycles - currently on cd 39 17dop and BFN. its usual for me.

i have had many annovulatory cycles but this cycle had ovulation confirmed by bloods.

we use the simple proceedure of a 10ml sterile oral syringe and his sample. No pre seed or anything and do it as often as possible during my high and peak times on CBFM. 

any hints and tips are really appreciated

good luck to you all
xxx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! have a question too...so i got my pos lh surge fri morning and my new local donor came by fri evening to drop his small sample off for insem and he was unable to come by yesterday due to unexpected visit from out of town family for him but he came by today around 2pm for another donation which was about twice the amount from friday...thank goodness....so do you think he should come by again tomorrow evening? seems like he's covered the bases? yes? input appreciated....

welcome happy!!! i wish u the best of luck and lots of baby dust!!! :) :)

haj..fingers crossed for ya!! :)


----------



## BeautifulD

I would say all the bases have been covered hun. I don't know about you but I usually O 2 days after + opk so yeah, you should be good x


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(


----------



## BeautifulD

Well if the bbt that you were using was bust I would go with what your doctor said tbh hun. Chuck that bleedin thing out and get a new one. Hopefully you wont need it though :thumbup: everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

it could be that your body geared up to ovulate but didnt quite manage to, so tried again hence the later ovulation

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAJ, I would go with the doc as well if the thermo, bad. GL FXD!

Hi :wave: new-comers! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down (total meltdown to DW yesterday!), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies,


i started spottting today cd 40 18dpo...am pleased as if AF comes i can start again!!!


xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

ticking.clock said:


> it could be that your body geared up to ovulate but didnt quite manage to, so tried again hence the later ovulation
> 
> :hugs:

i was thinking this too x


----------



## haj624

I guess well find out in a week. I'm hoping it was just the bbt bc otherwise we didn't bd at the right time and missed it :( what bbt is a good brand??


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd definitely say it was the thermometer you were using too, I used to use that one and I got the exact same results as you all the time. I ended up swapping in June and my charts have been fine ever since :thumbup:

AFM, I think I ovulated yesterday at CD17 which is great because last cycle it was CD22 :dohh: My donations were CD11, CD14 and CD17 so hopefully it might lead to something.

Good luck to anyone who's in the 2ww!! xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well im convinced im not pregnant, and now waiting for AF to start.
i'm 5DPO and have a few symptoms such as nausea, cramps, tingling nipples and today i have a strange taste in my mouth, but not metallic it's soapy :wacko:
im convinced my mind is playing tricks on me


----------



## MrsMM24

TTC, that is great, sounds like timing is great too! :dust:


TICKING, I think that your chart indicates something better, hang in there, maybe try not to SS this cycle and relax yourself intoa BFP! :dust:


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## lian_83

So sorry MM.. :hugs: really thought this would be your month. but surely you'll get that 2012 baby. :baby: 

Faith, this might be a bit too late, but getting more donations won't hurt.

Ticking, I don't think you are out. 5DPO is too early and maybe these signs are implantation - i always thought, the earlier the better.

Emma, just been to your thread, yup, i think this cycle is a lot better than last one.

Come on, could someone pls get a Christmas :bfp: :haha: :xmas3:
____

AFM, don't know why I don't feel confident anymore. :shrug: I've just finished my first FS appointment and somehow it's more of knowing why I'm not getting pregnant instead of helping me get pregnant. Somehow I just need to know so maybe it will be easier to deal with and maybe move on.. I dunno.. Sorry for being a downer. :shrug:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* :hugs: :hugs: Sorry AF flew in, I hope 2012 will bring your bfp. :flower:

*Ticking~* Sounds like it could be promising. Sending :dust: your way..

*Faith and TTC~* Good luck and hope this tww ends with Christmas bfps!!! 

*Lian~* I hope you get some answers soon and no need to be sorry, better to vent and let it out than hold it in. :hugs: 

*AFM~* Just waiting for Thursday and Saturday to hurry up. :haha: Feeling thankful that the weather has been pretty mild, making it easier for my donor to get here. I love sunshine! :) I agree, lets get these Christmas bfps rolling in... :xmas5: :xmas8:


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies,

i started spotting today so a matter of days till AF.

I have a long irregular menstrual cycle.

Once i get a high on CBFM i try to inseminate every other day till it goes to low. Can you think of any other things i could do to help?
i take B50 , a prenatal and a fish oil

x


----------



## topazicatzbet

ticking.clock said:


> well im convinced im not pregnant, and now waiting for AF to start. i'm 5DPO and have a few symptoms such as nausea, cramps, tingling nipples and today i have a strange taste in my mouth, but not metallic it's soapy :wacko: im convinced my mind is playing tricks on me

i was convinced i was out the month i got my bfp


----------



## calliebaby

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(

Out of curiosity, what happens when you discard the temp for cd7?:shrug:


----------



## purplepanda

TTC- good timing, FX'd! GL on your 2WW! :dust:

Ticking- Why so negative? Hang in there, relax... it looks good from here. FX'd for you! :dust:

MM- :hugs: 

Lian- :hugs: Sometimes just knowing is half the battle. I'm sorry you're having a rough time. I can't imagine.

Happy- Sounds like you're on a good track! Have you considered tracking on FF and temps? That could let you know if/when you actually ov'd, which might be helpful. 

AFM- I started insem last night! :happy dance: I got so sick of wondering what's going on with my body and worrying I would miss it, I just told the IFs to come over and get it started. I think it was smart to start now, even though I know this isn't going to work yet, because we were all soooooooo nervous! Seriously, I cannot imagine a more awkward thing to do. But after a few times we will all be more comfortable, I'll have worked out exactly the best way, and that way when it really matters, it won't be wasted. After talking to one of the IFs this morning, he thinks it would be smart to do every few days this cycle until I get a definite AF or sign that I've ovulated, and then we can start worrying about timing. Let me tell you, it feels SO GOOD to finally be DOING something! 

I've been using OPKs every morning (nothing yet) and temping, and my chart is all over the place. I don't know if it's because I'm such a restless sleeper or what, and I'm sure working nights doesn't help. I'm really hoping I can still pinpoint my O, though. 

GL everyone!


----------



## haj624

hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Can you look at my chart please, do you think im out?


----------



## day_dreamer

Morning girls!

This is my first cycle actually TTC and predictably its not going to plan. The last 2 cycles (since having my CBFM) I've had 9 and 6 highs before peaks and Ov'd on CD26. This month I started testing on CD14 and got highs straight away...today is CD16 AND I HAVE A PEAK!!!!!!!! Not sure what my temps indicate, but ewcm isn't really around yet...just a bit of sticky creamy stuff.

What do I do girls? Arrange a donation? I only get 1 so don't want to waste it...

*panics*


----------



## topazicatzbet

Way too early to say hun. that could be a nice implantation dip today. see what temps do over next few days.


----------



## ticking.clock

topazicatzbet said:


> Way too early to say hun. that could be a nice implantation dip today. see what temps do over next few days.

Thanks hun, im hoping and praying my temp goes back up tomorrow x


----------



## topazicatzbet

day_dreamer said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> This is my first cycle actually TTC and predictably its not goinghave you git aa to plan. The last 2 cycles (since having my CBFM) I've had 9 and 6 highs before peaks and Ov'd on CD26. This month I started testing on CD14 and got highs straight away...today is CD16 AND I HAVE A PEAK!!!!!!!! Not sure what my temps indicate, but ewcm isn't really around yet...just a bit of sticky creamy stuff.
> 
> What do I do girls? Arrange a donation? I only get 1 so don't want to waste it...
> 
> *panics*

Have you got any cheep opk you could do to confirm peak. I would be inclined to insem if your getting peak.


----------



## day_dreamer

Yeah I have but not at work with me :( think I'm going to go ahead and arrange it...unfortunately my preferred known donor isn't available until Monday, but I have a back up so I guess this is his chance...

Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck


----------



## haj624

So I woke up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and when I got back I realized it was 1/2 hr before I was supposed to get up, not the middle of the night. So I layed back down for like 15 min and tried to relax and then took my temp. It's probably not accurate bc I got up and went to the bathroom and was awake right?


----------



## BeautifulD

No it wont be hun :nope:


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, your chart is looking good. Still above cover so don't worry your LP is like 14 days so 6 is too early to tell. :dust:

HAJ, I'm glad you are feeling confident! As for the temp, not a good one, you have been up, that is not valid. I would just disgard and make sure to document all temps from here on out. GL :dust:

DAYDREAMER, sounds like you should be setting up donations Hun! :dust:

*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## day_dreamer

Donation arranged...2hrs and counting. Eeek.

Incidentally, I've got terrible lower back ache and intermittent pains...if I didn't know better Id say AF was on the way. Anyone know if back ache is a symptom of ovulation?


----------



## ticking.clock

It can be yes, fingers crossed you've timed it right x


----------



## topazicatzbet

day_dreamer said:


> Donation arranged...2hrs and counting. Eeek.
> 
> Incidentally, I've got terrible lower back ache and intermittent pains...if I didn't know better Id say AF was on the way. Anyone know if back ache is a symptom of ovulation?

yep can be is it more one sized. sounds like your donation is gonna be perfect timed


----------



## day_dreamer

Yes definitely right sided. Fxd.

I'm so excited to be finally joining all you TTCers after so long :happydance:


----------



## purplepanda

ticking.clock said:


> Can you look at my chart please, do you think im out?

I've looked... It doesn't look so bad from here.


----------



## topazicatzbet

day_dreamer said:


> Yes definitely right sided. Fxd.
> 
> I'm so excited to be finally joining all you TTCers after so long :happydance:

def sounds like you could be ovulating then, i used to get bad ov pains. i can even tell you which ovary each of my boys came from.


----------



## haj624

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well ladies, my temp shot back up this morning!
X


----------



## BeautifulD

Your chart looks great Ticking, totally different to last cycles :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

Fingers crossed x


----------



## ticking.clock

I have a gurgling tummy, bit like what I get when AF going to start x


----------



## MrsMM24

TICKING, I agree, this cycle looks to be shaping up a lot different and could be the start of a lovely BFP.... :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## purplepanda

ticking.clock said:


> Well ladies, my temp shot back up this morning!
> X

:happydance: Everything crossed for you!!!!!! Your chart looks great! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Afm...[x-posted] Quick question about temping for you ladies... this morning, I dropped from 96.8 (36.0) to 96.0 (35.5). That seemed like a HUGE drop to me.... so I took it again after putting the numbers into my FF app, still not getting out of bed, and the second time got 96.6 (35.9). That seems much more reasonable, but it is a second temp. Would you still use the first? 

You can look at my chart... it's not very informative, since I've only been tracking for a couple weeks and I'm still learning my body signs, but here you go: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395902


----------



## ticking.clock

always use the first temp x


----------



## amotherslove

hi ladies! i will be joining you soon, having a test cycle (to see if my cycles stay the same length) in december after losing my little girl in october, then am trying in january<3


----------



## LunaBean

How did u guys deal with 'no/minimal contact' donors who then wanted contact? Updated my donor today on Noah being small and being sectioned/or induced early..and he said hed like to work out some sort of contact..on my terms..as hes getting excited the closer it gets. He also offered to buy a monitor..and when I declined..said clothes maybe as hed like to get him something. How do I deal with it? Im not totally against the idea..it wud be nice for Noah to know who he was..but I dont think I want them having a 'relationship' as it wasnt agreed at the start..but at the same time I dont wana look back and regret not letting him see him, incase hes angry at me for it wen hes older..ahh!!


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry for ur loss..one of my angels is called Lily too :) Good luck wih the next cycle..I always found my cycles to be abit shorter after a loss..I hope u dont have to wait too long on ur rainbow bab


----------



## faithbabies

ticking clock~fingers crossed your bfp is on her way! :) :)

mrsmm~so sorry af arrived..i'm hoping she stays away this month for you!! :)

amotherslove~welcome! sorry on your loss! i lost a baby girl as well and her name was Eryn..i know how hard it can be and i hope your bfp is right around the corner!:hugs:



Luna~wow that would be stressful! i think you should talk to him and let him know that you want minimal contact until you decide for sure what to do or what you feel comfortable with...wish u the best whatever you decide! :)

afm~today is 5-6dpo..well really now it's 6-7dpo it's just past midnight here..anyway, i've been having af type cramps all day and i had a tiny bit of pink when i wiped after a BM this afternoon...i dont usually cramp this early as i shouldnt get af till next sat/sun but i have had the pink after bm's before in other cycles...just never this early...i've kinda got my fingers crossed it's a good sign but my pessimistic side is saying af is letting me know early she doesnt want me to get my hopes up LOL :haha:


----------



## ticking.clock

Temp dropped a little this morning, im sure im not going to get my BFP this month :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

LUNA, I am not sure how that would work. If you are not against it, maybe work out within yourself how you want that to be then talk to him about it. This was one reason we didn't want to use a known donor, not sure my nerves could take it especially while PG. Good luck.

TICKING, hang in there, no :af: you are not out the chase yet!


AMOTHERS, sorry for your loss Hun :hugs:


FAITH, I have gotten use to the idea now that sitting out Dec is highly likely, so I am hoping that we conceive a New Year's baby! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> FAITH, I have gotten use to the idea now that sitting out Dec is highly likely, so I am hoping that we conceive a New Year's baby! :dust:

i am also taking next cycle out if im not pregnant, so i can relax over christmas, not have to wake up and temp every day so early while im off work, 
so im with you on that one x


----------



## BeautifulD

ticking.clock said:


> Temp dropped a little this morning, im sure im not going to get my BFP this month :-(

Its only down a little honey, keep the faith :) not everyone has a triphasic chart when preggo and you're still only 8dpo. So long as those temps stay above the crosshairs I wouldn't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

what is the difference between the 2 types??


----------



## BeautifulD

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. A non Triphasic chart simply has the pre-ovulation and post-ovulation temps.


----------



## ticking.clock

ok thanks xx


----------



## sparklie

Evening ladies, I keep saying to myself that I'll keep up with this thread but this month is flying by and by the time I remember I've closed the pooter down.

I'm ovulating early, poas yesterday and it was positive so I had my donation this afternoon. FF says I should ovulate Sunday so hopefully I haven't been too eager and insem'ed too early.

Ticking, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you and for everyone else this month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

i woke up at half 4 and know i should have temp'd but fell asleep for another hour before actually temping,
how much would that affect my chart?


----------



## BeautifulD

Well last night I got woken up by my girls at 3 so I temped and it was 36.41, I went straight back to sleep and then took it again at my usual time 6am and it was 36.57 so there wasn't that much difference.


----------



## ticking.clock

BeautifulD said:


> Well last night I got woken up by my girls at 3 so I temped and it was 36.41, I went straight back to sleep and then took it again at my usual time 6am and it was 36.57 so there wasn't that much difference.

yeah but that was 3 hours of sleep as recommended x


----------



## faithbabies

allright girls let's stop talking bout not being prego and what we are gonna do next cycle, let's pray this is the cycle!! :winkwink:

sparklie~ fingers crossed for the spermies to catch that eggy!! baby dust to you!! :)

afm~ another spotting of pink after bm today and i am 6-7dpo...no cramps today but looking back over my calendar i HAVE had cramping and spotting after bm at 7dpo before AF arrived...so now i'm feeling a little down but AF not set to arrive for 8-9 more days so i'm not giving up hope till the witch shows or doesnt show ;) btw i had cramping and little bit of pink spotting after bm yesterday and i'm pretty sure i was really 5dpo though it could have been 6dpo...still early for cramps and any pink so fingers crossed. whoo this is stressfull stuff! :)


----------



## day_dreamer

I used the temperature adjuster to amend my 4 weekend temps that were high, taken 2+ hrs later than normal and so discarded....now my chart looks a lot more pleasing I think ... :happydance:


----------



## sparklie

Faithbabies, I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

faithbabies said:


> allright girls let's stop talking bout not being prego and what we are gonna do next cycle, let's pray this is the cycle!! :winkwink:

Likes this! :thumbup:


----------



## faithbabies

Sparklie~thank you! same for you honey! :hugs:

pink or blue~ thanks! i was hoping the positivity of my words would rub off on me haha:haha:


----------



## DesiDiva

The upside is, he is accomodating of my schedule, genuinely wants to help/inseminate on time, etc.

However, he's said we should "reconsider the delivery method"--he wants NI. I don't. Then when I said no he asked if I'd like to stay in the room while he's doing his thing. . . 

I know many donors will do NI, and I have no judgment about that, but it just felt creepy. Watch him masturbate? Participate?

Thing is, I'm after his sperm, and genes, not personality or proclivities. And he's a donor at a local sperm bank, so his count and STDs are regularly checked by professionals. And he is reliable as far as making donations when I need them.

I think maybe I'll look for back up during this 2WW, which I'm in now.

Thoughts? Is he one of the bad ones?


----------



## ticking.clock

I do NI with my donor, and i dont find it creepy

BUT

if i was doing AI i wouldnt want to watch him wank off :wacko: that IS weird


----------



## DesiDiva

If we'd agreed on NI it would be different but it was AI from the get-go and I don't like him pushing me to move away from that, and though I talked him down, it feels like pressure.

Mind you I'm not giving in, just hate to lose a regularly tested, vetted by a sperm bank, reliable donor logistics-wise.


----------



## ticking.clock

DesiDiva said:


> If we'd agreed on NI it would be different but it was AI from the get-go and I don't like him pushing me to move away from that, and though I talked him down, it feels like pressure.
> 
> Mind you I'm not giving in, just hate to lose a regularly tested, vetted by a sperm bank, reliable donor logistics-wise.

No, definatly dont do something your not happy with x


----------



## sparklie

Sounds a weirdo to me, if you said ai from the get go then you mean ai and he should respect that. I couldn't ever imagine my donor asking me to watch him ewwww creepy!

I would try some other sites for another donor tbh, if it were me I'd be really wary of him now and couldn't trust him at all.

As Ticking says don't do anything you're not 100% happy with, there's other donors out there who are genuine xx


----------



## sparklie

Ticking, I see both Tadpoles are down, shame as I was enjoying the the debate between ni and ai lol :D


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> Ticking, I see both Tadpoles are down, shame as I was enjoying the the debate between ni and ai lol :D

Omg really?
Im getting fed up of them closing now!
Off to look lol


----------



## sparklie

It's up and running this morning although I'm getting a bit fed up with all the nasty comments on there, some people just don't know how to be civil!


----------



## sparklie

Morning ladies, has anyone on here used egg whites? I did yesterday so hopefully it helped the swimmers on their way. I used a powdered one from the supermarket, very easy to make up but weird doing it lol.


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> It's up and running this morning although I'm getting a bit fed up with all the nasty comments on there, some people just don't know how to be civil!

Yeah I was called "someone who cant pull, and hires an escort" cos im doing NI,
I am "dating" a guy, very early days but hes had snip so even if things got serious he couldn't give me a baby anyway!


----------



## ticking.clock

hey ladies quick question
i have a sore throat it is safe to use halls soothers???


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure, it should say on the back of the packet though x


----------



## ticking.clock

BeautifulD said:


> I'm not sure, it should say on the back of the packet though x

i've looked and it doesnt,
will stick to the hot drinks until i know x

EDIT - yes they are safe x


----------



## sparklie

Ticking I read that post and didn't respond as it would have turned into a full blown war! She needs to put a sock in her gob and stop being so hostile towards other members.

I've copied and pasted these from another site, hth xxx

Yes you can, I work in a pharmacy and checked with the pharmacist. She said they were all fine but to stay away from the anaesthetic/antibiotic ones and the ones that are strong Menthol, so you can have any of the fruit flavoured ones.

My pharmacist said that Soothers no longer contain any medication, so it's just like eating boiled sweets with a liquid centre. I ate loads when my throat was bad


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> Ticking I read that post and didn't respond as it would have turned into a full blown war! She needs to put a sock in her gob and stop being so hostile towards other members.
> 
> I've copied and pasted these from another site, hth xxx
> 
> Yes you can, I work in a pharmacy and checked with the pharmacist. She said they were all fine but to stay away from the anaesthetic/antibiotic ones and the ones that are strong Menthol, so you can have any of the fruit flavoured ones.
> 
> My pharmacist said that Soothers no longer contain any medication, so it's just like eating boiled sweets with a liquid centre. I ate loads when my throat was bad

thanks hunni xxx


----------



## ifoundmysoul

sparklie said:


> Ticking, I see both Tadpoles are down, shame as I was enjoying the the debate between ni and ai lol :D




ticking.clock said:


> sparklie said:
> 
> 
> Ticking, I see both Tadpoles are down, shame as I was enjoying the the debate between ni and ai lol :D
> 
> Omg really?
> Im getting fed up of them closing now!
> Off to look lolClick to expand...

this one is up at the mo

https://forums.tadpoletown.co.uk/


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies!!

not been on due to shifts. 

i started AF and its been the lowest and weirdest AF ever. Its eally really light and has never really kicked in. Im wondering of its the B50 i am taking.

anyhoo just wanted to wish everyone good luck in the ongoing TTC process

xx


----------



## Mummylou23

ticking how is it going whats ur temp this morning how do u feel ?


----------



## Mummylou23

ticking how is it going whats ur temp this morning how do u feel ?


----------



## ticking.clock

It dropped from 36.95, to 36.92 so didnt change much
Still got few symptoms but feel that AF is going to start x


----------



## Mummylou23

cant u test with a FRER hun or do u have a testing date in mind xx


----------



## ticking.clock

i tested this morning and it was negative x


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies.

hope your all well.

i just had the wierdest period ever more lie thick CM with blood in it. lasted two days

so just did a HPT on a wondflo and it came up positive.....Did another one and BFN as in a bright white BFN.


Gutted!!

anyhoo good luck to you all xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

test again in the morning hun you could be x


----------



## Mummylou23

Do another one in the morning hun the BFNs cud be because HCG was weak unlike first time round for the BFP xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Yea test again,cud be dif times of day,I always got better lines at 11pm!


----------



## LunaBean

Also,my sis got a bfp,bled for 3 days,thought it was over,and just saw a heartbeat at 6w4d! Good luck!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well my temp is still up, will test again x


----------



## Mummylou23

did u test hun xx


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah and negative


----------



## MrsMM24

Hang in there TICKING, no :af: is a good sign. :dust:


DESI, I think that the donor is too decisive over the situation, it may be worth looking into another. No NI is no NI. 


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I hope your positive is right around the corner, Ticking. :flower:

*MM~* Alright! Congrats to your DD, I know she's delighted! :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

Temp still up but test still negative x


----------



## happyh29

hey everyone

hope we are all well?

i did another HPT and it was negative

i got my high on cbfm today. on only cd7 so that's weird. I have normally 42-44 day cycles.

i am hoping that its a new good sign. Last month i got my first high cd13. So i am pleased just a bit worried its all too early. My cbfm went to low on cd 26 and didnt get my period until 16 days later.

i did a couple of opk today and both neg

anyhoo we AI' today just incase.

good luck and baby dust to you all. thank you again for all your motivation so far

xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Well my temps plummeted this morning so AF is on her way.


----------



## SpudsMama

So I'm 9dpo and I test with a FRER and I get a second line!! :happydance: It's faint, but blatantly there. I don't have to squint or hold it to the light or anything. It's taken me 15 months of TTC with a boat load of crap from different donors, stress of trying to arrange times/places for donations and God knows what else, but I got there! And I know that every single one of you will do it too! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats babes can we see a picture so pleased for you xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

I've tried taking a pic but my hands keep shaking every time I go near the test :rofl: I'm going to take a CB digi on Friday so I'll take a pic of that if it comes up positive :thumbup: xx


----------



## rosie5637

congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> So I'm 9dpo and I test with a FRER and I get a second line!! :happydance: It's faint, but blatantly there. I don't have to squint or hold it to the light or anything. It's taken me 15 months of TTC with a boat load of crap from different donors, stress of trying to arrange times/places for donations and God knows what else, but I got there! And I know that every single one of you will do it too!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

That's amazing news. Congrats


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg im so happy for you xx


----------



## happyh29

absolutely lovely news for christmas

congratulations
xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

well i have just been speaking with my donor regarding donations 
if AF starts tomorrow and i ovulate on CD10 again thats gonna be christmas day so thats a no go but if its later then we should be able to do a donation still
just thinking now, maybe we should do a donation on CD8 (23rd dec) in the hope that the sperms will live long enough to cover from CD10 :dohh:
and then maybe another on cd12??
:wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

That should def cover you.


----------



## MrsMM24

That should cover TICKING, GL! :dust:

OMG!!! Another of my TTC Buddies just got a BFP! CONGRATS!! :happydance: TTC Sept! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!! I am sooo excited, I needed this news! If you count the TTC buddies in my siggy, I am batting 1000 with all the BFPs, I have more than te 20%:haha: 

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

congrats TTC!! so happy for ya girl!! :happydance::happydance:

ticking~~ boo on AF!! that sounds good for donations..supposedly spermies can live up to 5 days in ya i have read..can u get him to donate the 23,24,26,27? or would u rather skip days? like maybe 22nd,24th,26th? either way you do it you should cover all bases....looks like i'll be joining u on another 2ww....

AFM~~AF should arrive this weekend and i've been having all and i do mean ALL my af signs since about 5dpo so i'm pretty sure i'm out :( sucks because i guess i had high hopes for my first donor cycle with fresh sperm...ah well now i'll cross my fingers for a new year's bfp ;) will let yall know when the witch arrives :hissy:


----------



## ticking.clock

we both have kids so donations on 23rd and 27th will be hard enough lol
better than nothing tho lol x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay *TTC*!!! :happydance: 

Hopefully AF won't, *Faith*.. 

Sounds like you'll be covered, *Ticking*.


----------



## sparklie

whoop whoop TTC, I'm so happy for you :flower:

Ticking that should deffo cover you, good luck, I really thought this was your month :hugs:

Lots of :dust::dust: to all 

xx


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> whoop whoop TTC, I'm so happy for you :flower:
> 
> Ticking that should deffo cover you, good luck, I really thought this was your month :hugs:
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: to all
> 
> xx

so did i :cry:


----------



## LunaBean

Woohoo TTC!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:

Another growth scan for Noah tomoro..hope hes grown!


----------



## ticking.clock

Ok ladies im freaking out here
My temp shot back up again this morning, can you please look at my chart?
Whats going on? 
Did a test, it was negative


----------



## Mummylou23

is af still away try a super drug test maybe they are sensitive or a FRER hun with holding wee for a bit it hasnt even dropped below the line has it ur temps xx


----------



## ticking.clock

im testing with a fmu sample and no temps even yesterdays dropped temp was above the line x


----------



## Mummylou23

do u think u cud be pregnant then hun


----------



## ticking.clock

i really dont know, we timed donation just right but i dont feel pregnant x


----------



## SpudsMama

Neither did I ticking :thumbup: What tests are you using? I used FRER yesterday 6 days before AF due date and got a line, and tested with a Clearblue Plus this morning, 5 days before AF due date, and got a line again. I haven't tried an IC so can't really comment on them but I've heard some bad things and some good things :shrug: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

im using IC but also at the family planning with my daughter (shes on pill for heavy periods) and they tested and use the same tests and it was negative.
used a tescos own brand at 12dpo and neg
whats a frer???


----------



## SpudsMama

First Response Early Result :thumbup: xx


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

some advice please....


i seem to be having a very short cycle for some reason. Its cd9 i have lots of EWCM today, got a very very strong OPK and am on high on CBFM.

Normally i have a 42day cycle. so this is new.

when should i insem? tonight? i did on cd 7.

much love x


----------



## ticking.clock

Yes
I ovulated cd10 this cycle x


----------



## happyh29

thanks. 

you think i should insem how many nights in a row to be sure?

was going to try three nights in a row starting tonight

totally new to this, thank you 
x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies,

Actually, your LP being short is the only thing to be concerned about, if it isn't don't fret. LP should be 10+ days, anything less you should try to take something to lengthen it, B6 works. GL

TICKING, hang in there, this is looking promising since there is no :af:


:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

i bought a first response test today to do tomorrow if still no AF


----------



## ticking.clock

Im definatly out, temps plummeted below the coverline so AF should start tomorrow


----------



## Mummylou23

am so sorry hun xxx does that mean ur ov timing will be different to what they should of ben now xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well it will mean i wont ovulate on christmas day :happydance:
so might actually be able to do donations :thumbup:


----------



## purplepanda

Aww, so sorry Ticking, I was sure this was it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry you got the BFN and possibly AF setting in TICKING!!! :hugs: Hope that OV continues it's path NOT to come on Christmas Day so you can get donations!

I hope all you ladies in here have a wodnerful weekend!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

ah it's ok, at the moment i'm not getting upset about each failed try
i know it will happen just got to keep trying
xx

good luck to all of you still waiting xxx


----------



## gemini87

just poppin by ladies.
ticking - sorry to see ur body is playing tricks with you hopefully u wil get your BFP soon. 
ttc - CONGRATS huni i am sooo chuffed 4 u sending lots of hugs ur way

hi 2 all the newbies
hope every1 is doing well + lookin 4ward 2 crimbo.

AFM - have extended my break from TTC so i can have a relaxin crimbo + my body can have a break from nearly 4 years ttc ready to get back on the wagon after my FS appt in jan 

:dust: to every1
x


----------



## lian_83

Jus wanted to wish everyone happy holidays!

We're on page500 already. :yipee:

Ticking, so sorry for last cycle. Wishing u an early 2012 BFP.

Gemini, i'm also impatiently waiting for my next appointment where theyll do saline ultrasound to check my uterus and tubes. Are u also LTTC#1?

MM, when are you resume TTC?

AFM, got an evap when i tested, a second line outside the test area and a BFN. :haha: seems like someone played a prank on me.


----------



## gemini87

lian - yeh i am LTTC#1 wil b 4 years in feb. have no idea what is happening at my nxt fs appt something positive i hope already had bloods dun + a hsg. FXD u wont need that appt and that u get ur BFP
x


----------



## LunaBean

Evaps are horrible! I had a batch of tests that all showed poaitive once..I made ex-oh do one and it was positive even..the ebay seller got a very angry email from me and said it was a faulty batch! 

Had my weekly growth scan on Thurs..lil chubby cheeks is still small..my fundus is way behind..and hes gone off the chart size-wise..but she said he looks healthy in there and hea very active. She sneakily gave me a 3D preview and a pic! Thats the placenta over his eye. Hes changed so much since my 3D scan at 18 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-15 10.48.30.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lian_83

Luna, Noah is such a munchkin. So adorable.

Just when I have already accepted that this cycle is a bust, I got another puzzle for the next 24 hours. I tested again this morning using FMU and it was stark white so I threw it in the thrash, only to retrieve it 30 minutes after. There's definitely a faint second line. 



Why do I keep doing this to myself? :blush: Am I or not??? grrrrrr... :dohh:


----------



## JazznTee

So ready to call my Dr. in the a.m i am having contractions now with my last 2 my braxton hicks started around 6 months so i know i will have those but i am not even 5 months i know the diffrence... just a bit worried


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you feel better Jazz :hugs: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

lian_hawaii said:


> Luna, Noah is such a munchkin. So adorable.
> 
> Just when I have already accepted that this cycle is a bust, I got another puzzle for the next 24 hours. I tested again this morning using FMU and it was stark white so I threw it in the thrash, only to retrieve it 30 minutes after. There's definitely a faint second line.
> 
> View attachment 312984
> 
> 
> Why do I keep doing this to myself? :blush: Am I or not??? grrrrrr... :dohh:

Time for a better test me thinks.


----------



## mechanica

Woo hoo, congrats TTC!!!! A Christmas BFP, how fab!!!! 

Lian - I did exactly that. Tested and threw the test in the bin only to retrieve it about 30 mins later and it was positive. I'm now VERY pregnant with twins!! Good luck!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow mechanica, cant believe you are over 38 weeks already. thats fab for twins too. are there any plans to induce you or just let you go naturally. 

we are gonna have some christmas babies on this thread


----------



## ticking.clock

AF started this morning 
X


----------



## SpudsMama

So sorry to hear that ticking :hugs:

38 weeks! You're doing amazingly well mechanica! I've been following you lately, I want to see those twinnies of yours :baby: :baby: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Oh im ok TTC, just glad im not going to ovulate on Christmas day lol
Xxx


----------



## mechanica

topazicatzbet said:


> wow mechanica, cant believe you are over 38 weeks already. thats fab for twins too. are there any plans to induce you or just let you go naturally.

The hospital are DESPERATE to induce me or give me an elective but i've refused so far. I figure they'll come when they're ready. No one stayed pregnant forever, did they? I have to go to the hospital for daily monitoring, but thats fine by me. EVerything has been fine so far but if there were any problems i'd go in. 

This is my 38 week bump pic:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...712965634_816630633_22247772_2082330372_n.jpg


----------



## ticking.clock

wow nice bump lol
x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ticking~* :hugs: AF is never fun but I'm glad this means O won't be on Christmas. I hope donations come through nicely for you, followed by a lovely new years bfp! :flower:

*Mechanica~* Great bump pic! Glad all three of you are doing very well! :thumbup:

*Jazz~* I hope those contractions settle down for you. :hugs:

*Gemini~* Lots of baby :dust: to you when you TTC again. 

*Luna~* My thoughts are with you and Noah, he sure is a cutie! :D

*Lian~* Maybe test with a different brand, if possible. I so hope this is it for you! :flower:

*AFM~* Debating if I should test at 12dpo instead of waiting for Christmas morning... :juggle:


----------



## faithbabies

Ticking~ looks like i'm right there with ya..fingers crossed we get our New Year BFP!! hugs :hugs:

Mechanica~ so glad you and babies doing well! prayers for a smooth delivery! :)

Jazz~i also hope the contractions go away too...hugs! :)

Luna~ aw Noah is adorable...i'm so happy for you! :thumbup:

Lian~my fingers and everything else crossed that this is your BFP!! baby dust to ya!! :dust:

Pinkorblue~ whenever u decide to test i pray it's a :bfp:

AFM~~ :witch: arriving as we speak :( But this being our first cycle with local donor i figured it might not work. fingers crossed for a new year BFP..looks like donations will fall around new year's eve weekend i think because i have aunt flo for 3 days and then usually get lh surge 11 days after i stop bleeding ...donations should start dec 30 but might even be day before.....anyhoo i'm really trying to stay positive...it's just there are SO many bfp's right now it's overwhelming...makes me just super ready for my turn :)

congrats to all the bfp's i am excited for ya!!:happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

my bleeding has been weird it usually starts full on, medium flow and bright red but today it;s light and brown


----------



## LunaBean

Wow ur bump is amazing! Mines isnt getting bigger at all,someone thought I was 4 months just,and midwife asked if Id booked my 20 week scan yet! Def dont kook like Im due in 7 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







1324160389-picsay.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## day_dreamer

That's about how big Ls sister was...its only these last few weeks, 36+39 weeks that she actually looks properly pg! Lol.


----------



## gemini87

tickin - am sorry AF got u bt having better OV dates is always a positive

luna - i wudnt worry my friend who had hers in sept was the same + her bump wud get smaller + bigger all the time wen she was smaller ( wen made was back to bak) she looked about the same size as u + her lil lady was over 7lb she also had size issues during pregnancy

mechanica - lovely bump i remember my mums wen she had twins she didnt get as far and she seemed huge bt then she gained 5 stone + didnt make it to 8 months. stick 2 ur guns with the midwives etc u no wen the time for them gettin involved is.

pink - thanks u shud b bak TTC nxt month donor willing and as long as i get no surprises with my fs

:dust: to everyone


----------



## purplepanda

Ah, so many BFP's floating around! I love it! Sorry I haven't been responding much lately, but I have been reading... lots of :hugs: and :dust: for you all!!

Quick question for those who use pre-seed: how long do you think it takes you to "leave the system," so to speak? We insem'd Thursday night- so about 48 hrs ago now... when can I start assuming this "stuff" coming out of me is no longer the pre-seed but my own EWCM? (I don't know if this makes a difference, but oddly enough I didn't see any lube/ewcm leaking out until the last 24 hrs... is that weird?)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

purplepanda said:


> Quick question for those who use pre-seed: how long do you think it takes you to "leave the system," so to speak? We insem'd Thursday night- so about 48 hrs ago now... when can I start assuming this "stuff" coming out of me is no longer the pre-seed but my own EWCM? (I don't know if this makes a difference, but oddly enough I didn't see any lube/ewcm leaking out until the last 24 hrs... is that weird?)

For me, about a day or so. Does your ewcm stretch between your fingers? Preseed has more of a thick, wet like consistency and doesn't stretch that much. Unless your cm is more watery, ewcm usually stretches. Hope this helps.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pre seed will disolve in water. Cm won't.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIAN, I think I would try a different brand now Hun! As for TTC again, we are looking at Jan/Feb, hoping as early as possible. So hard to sit back and know I'm OVg and have to miss it. Plus our LO would have ben born 2.15.12 so I want to be PG by then.... FXD!

LUNA, nice little bump, I was like that, actually, I didn't start properly shoeing until I was heading into my 7 mo and the 8th month I just grew! What a cute 3D pic!

JAZZ, I hope you are ok... :hugs:

TICKING and FAITHBABIES, :hugs: sorry that AF flew in on you Hun!

PINK, I say go ahead and start at 12DPO, have major celebrations on Christmas Day!!!! :dust:

*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## purplepanda

Thanks, ladies! It was definitely EWCM. Finally got a +OPK yesterday... right before O & R came by for our last donation before heading out of town! Fantastic timing!! Now to settle in for the dreaded 2WW...


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck purplepanda! Love your avatar btw :haha: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

PURPLE, that sounds like AWESOME timing! Good Luck! Hope the TWW isn't too rough on you during the holidays!!! :dust:

*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## purplepanda

MrsMM24 said:


> PURPLE, that sounds like AWESOME timing! Good Luck! Hope the TWW isn't too rough on you during the holidays!!! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

I'm pretty glad my 2ww is falling on the holidays... More to distract me from thinking about it! By the time I get back home and to normal life, I should be more than ready to test. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Purple~* Good luck and happy holidays!!!

*AFM~* I got my BFP this morning, please be a sticky bean!!! Thank you ladies sooo much for all the info, support, fun and everything else. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Purple~* Good luck and happy holidays!!!
> 
> *AFM~* I got my BFP this morning, please be a sticky bean!!! Thank you ladies sooo much for all the info, support, fun and everything else. :hugs::hugs:

wow congratulations hunni
how exciting xx


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:CONGRATS *PINKORBLUE*!!! I am SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! WIshing you a H&H 9mos!!! This is sooo beautiful, I know how long you have been trying hun! Loving your Christmas Blessing!


Ummm, my siggy is full of TTC buddies with bumps, I have better percentage than the actually TTC odds! :haha:


----------



## purplepanda

MrsMM24 said:


> Ummm, my siggy is full of TTC buddies with bumps, I have better percentage than the actually TTC odds! :haha:

Obviously it's lucky to be your buddy.... :thumbup:


----------



## gemini87

huge congrats pinkorblue
xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations pinkorblue!! What's your EDD? xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Purple~* Good luck and happy holidays!!!
> 
> *AFM~* I got my BFP this morning, please be a sticky bean!!! Thank you ladies sooo much for all the info, support, fun and everything else. :hugs::hugs:

congrats


----------



## c.30

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *AFM~* I got my BFP this morning, please be a sticky bean!!! Thank you ladies sooo much for all the info, support, fun and everything else. :hugs::hugs:

*BIG, HUGE, GINORMOUS CONGRATS Pinkorblue* (lol) so pleased for you :happydance::hugs: x


----------



## MrsMM24

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you ladies!!! :D

*TTC~* August 31st, 2012 :happydance:

Happy holidays everyone!!! :)


----------



## LunaBean

This is one lucky thread at the minute! Hope theres more to come soon!


----------



## purplepanda

*MM*- That's so exciting! I'm so glad you got a donation lined up for Jan. :dust: to you!


----------



## sparklie

Yay been so busy that I haven't had time to come and what's the first thing I see, a lovely, fabby BFP for Pinkorblue, many many congratulations hunny, I'm so happy for you xxxx

I thought my luck was in, wiped this morning and had blood on the tissue but now I can feel period pain coming on so not only did I ovulate early but af's several days early too. That will b*gger my chart up lol. Oh well, there's always next month.

Have a lovely Christmas everyone and may 2012 be our year.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Pink! What a fab Christmas gift! :xmas12: Have a healthy 9 months! 
___
AFM, new cycle, 2 days after the evap, I got AF and just a bit weird because it's lighter and shorter than usual. Oh well.. It's not very easy to arrange donations for this cycle as my O will fall just after New Year.


----------



## MrsMM24

SPARKLIE, enjoy the holidays! So sorry that AF flew in, but here is to a NY Baby for 2012! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## bartbart

Hi everyone, I'm so glad I've found this forum and this thread.

I am 41 and feeling so low because I am desperately hoping for a baby and I know time is running out :(

I had my first baby naturally with my ex partner after years of trying, (we've since split) 4 years ago and ever since I knew I wanted another. The urge has been so strong and it's on my mind constantly. I have decided to go it alone and make one last attempt at a sibling for my child and to fulfill my dream while I still have a slim chance. I've wasted too many years sadly, with men who didnt want children and I wish I'd made this decision earlier in life.

I suffer from 'unexplained' infertility, sometimes ovulating, sometimes not and when I did try with my partner for another child, after a year TTC, nothing happened. I'm looking for a donor now, as I can't afford to go to a clinic, and I know time is too precious to try to find a new man in my life. I'd rather just focus on my child and hope for a miracle to expand our little family.

I'm pretty sure that the chances of conceiving by AI in these circumstances is low, but I'm hoping for some support and inspiration from all these lovely ladies on here.

My biggest hurdle, seems to be finding a donor. I've looked on the forums and no luck in my area so far. 
We have recently moved to Milton Keynes, Bucks. Is anyone else in this area? :)

I'm also really scared as to trusting a donor, because they are after all total strangers and you do wonder how genuine they are.

Good luck ladies, hope someone will come along and chat soon. Hoping to hear of success stories, particularly with ladies over 40! 

xx


----------



## purplepanda

Welcome, *bart*!! GL to you! Sorry, I don't have any advice about finding donors in your area, but I'm sure some of the other ladies here can chime in with something useful!

:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

:happydance::happydance:

I have an amazing donor
donation lined up for 27th december :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

Period ended 3 days ago but I keep getting breakthrough bleeding, will this stop me getting pregnant? :-(


----------



## JazznTee

To all you recent BFP Congrats & to Everyone else who still TTC its worth the all the stress in the long run... sending all my prayers and blessing your way.


SO DRUM ROLL PLEASE... YOU MAY ALL KNOW I WAS GOING FOR TEAM PINK

BUT:saywhat::ignore:....ITS TEAM BLUE ITS A BOY:blue: AN HE VERY HEALTHY SO THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


HIS LITTLE WEENIE WAS STICKING RIGHT UP I WANTED TO PUSH IT RIGHT DOWN...LOL SO THIS MAKES 3 BOYS FOR ME, JAYDEN URIAH & NOW MICAH

SO I GUESS MY LITTLE GIRL:pink: IF I AM STILL SUPER MATERNAL IN A YEAR SHE WILL BE ADOPTED SINCE THERE SO MANY LITTLE GIRLS OUT THERE WAITING TO BE LOVED.


----------



## purplepanda

*Ticking* - Huzzah for fabulous donors! I don't think breakthrough bleeding should prevent you from getting pregnant... after all, all that matters is the egg meeting up with the :spermy: right? As long as you ov, you should be fine! If you're still having breakthrough bleeding around your donation, I would def use pre-seed, though. GL to you!!

*Jazz* - Congrats on your boy! I know the feeling of disappointment, though. I was hoping for a girl last time, too, but I sure to love my little guy. And I'm a HUGE fan of adoption, so I think adopting your girl is a great plan! 

*AFM* - Still hanging out in the TWW, and not even sure if I ov'd or not. Temping is driving me nuts! Ah well, nothing to do now but enjoy the holidays...


----------



## ticking.clock

sorry i have been told it cant be "breakthrough bleeding" as im not on birth control lol
but bleeding is brown, and has some clots in it too
should i be worried??


----------



## purplepanda

Unless you're really, REALLY predictable with your AF, I wouldn't worry. My AF would often last 7 days with just that brown, "breakthrough bleeding" type old blood.


----------



## c.30

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry christmas. Whatever you're doing, however you're celebrating the holidays, enjoy :xmas12:


----------



## ticking.clock

Merry Christmas everyone xxxxxx

and :dust: to us all, that we will have an extra special family member next year

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lian_83

Merry Christmas! I need all the :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

:happydance::happydance:

just got positive OPK smilie 

have arranged for donor to come tomorrow, just waiting to see if he is still ok for donation due to the holidays x


----------



## sparklie

Good luck Ticking, spreading lots baby dust your way xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

thanks hunni, donor has confirmed he will be here tomorrow x


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello Ladies!

I havent been here during my 2WW...Got POSITIVE pregnancy test and also got my period with super cramping few days afterwards...

So I guess, its not happening this month...


----------



## ticking.clock

Opks still positive this morning, donor here in 3 hours
I need your positive vibes girls xxxx


----------



## c.30

Good luck Ticking, lots of positive vibes and :dust: your way!! FX!!!

Sorry to hear that GoodLuck :hugs:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Thank yooou;))) c.30

ticking.clock----->Good wibes your waaay;))) lots of them;)))


----------



## ticking.clock

well donations done, opk's were positive at 1.3pm and neg but still 2nd line at 6pm so heres hoping x


----------



## happyh29

Hey ladies.


I thought I would let you know I got my bfp on 9 dpo.its now 11 dpo and it was backed up by a digital.

This was my third month using a.i with my hubby.we used the cbfm for timings.I Erik full in the success story bit for any hints and tips.

I am still only 11 dpo so I am being cautiously realistic....i'm certainly not popping out the champagne just yet add the odds of a chemical or a mmc are stacked wayyy to high.


Thanks for the advice x


----------



## ticking.clock

:happydance::happydance:

so happy for you honey xx


----------



## faithbabies

congrats happy!! :thumbup::happydance:

fingers crossed for ya ticking!! :)

hugs for you goodluckforal :hugs:

afm: getting ready for donations..should start my surge friday so i'm thinking of seeing if he willstart donations tomorrow....big sigh....really think it would be cool to conceive on New Year's :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats happy

hope you all had a great christmas. its callums 2nd birthday today where does time go. doesnt seam like that long ago i made the decicion to become a mummy on my own and was looking for a donor. now i have 2 gorgeous boys.

good luck to those still ttc, hope you all get as lucky as me


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!! :hugs::flower:

CONGRATS HAPPYH, wishing you a H&H 9 mos! 

JAZZ, I think if we go back in the thread, I thought BOY, yay Team Blue! Any little girl would be lucky to have all those big bros! 

TICKING, GL with the donations! :dust:


:wave: to the thread!!! Hi!

*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## cooch

Hi ladies- I don't know how well my post will be received but here goes. I'm AI as my DH has no interest in s*x (or its like once a month). I'm using a 10' syringe and sometimes softcups and preseed. I have one blocked tube and am on ovulation drugs inc HCG.

I'm not sure how more successful actual s*x would be considering my body situation, I doubt very much it would be much different, but am desperate to get BFP before further doc appointments etc.

As some ladies on here have had BFP's etc. What advice would you give? Or how effective do you think the method is??? My thinking is there is very little difference to male/female intercourse. Intercourse doesn't get the sperm into the cervix it still has to travel there like AI. 

Any advice is welcome. I have been using syringe for a year now, but have only found out about my body 2 months ago and been on drugs for it since then. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey hun 

we welcome anyone who is looking for ai support.

to put your mind at rest the odds are exactly the same as ni. 
we have a thread with lots of tips/ success stories in, 

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

sounds like your doing everything anyway

good luck


----------



## happyh29

Ladies please pay for me.

I have started spotting. Which is the normally pre cursor to my af.

I have mild cramps and the usual sorry if bruised feeling in my uterus I get before af.

Please hold me in your thoughts and prayers x


----------



## faithbabies

happy...i'm praying for you! stick little bean stick! :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Well donation was done Tuesday and I ovulated yesterday, had a beautiful temp rise today!
In past cycles my LH surge has lasted just a few hours but this cycle it lasted over ,24 hours.
Is that good?


----------



## MrsMM24

COOCH, you are most welcomed here! Read the site that TOPAZ posted, it can be very insightful, helpful, and encouraging. To add to it, and you are welcome to read my journal, we have been successful with AI so no worries, continue on your journey.:dust:


FAITHBABIES, I want to make sure that I say a major THANK you! From the bottom of my heart, I don't think you will ever know how much it means to DW and I how helpful you were! In case you don't read the testing thread! :hugs::hugs:


I am happy that the donations seem to have gone well TICKING! :dust:


[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust:HAPPYH:dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt; STICK Sticky Bean STICK!![-o&lt;


*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


----------



## faithbabies

Welcome Cooch!! good luck in your journey and hope u find much support here!! :flower:

sounds perfect Ticking!! fingers crossed and baby dust!! :)

mrsmm~~aw you are so very welcome! it wasnt much but i'm glad everyone that pitched in and helped makes your cycle a bit easier...you do so much for me and the other ladies we just wanted to pass it on :) hugs and prayers for your bfp this cycle :hugs:

afm~ got my lh surge this am around nine..was negative yesterday around 4pm..contacted donor and did insem around 11am...so do yall think the next donation should be in the morning or tomorrow afternoon/evening?? just trying to get the right timing :) hoping/praying for a new year's bfp :)


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

i went to the doctors today and have been sent to bed for total bed rest. i mean total - he is coming to see me tomorrow and then will re test me again for pregnancy.

im just keeping praying that this sticks

xx


----------



## faithbabies

happy~ i will cont to pray for you and that baby bean sticks...put your feet up and drink LOTS of water...stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all is ok hun


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi everyone, been a while since I've been on. Welcome the newbies !
If you'd like to check out what's new with me, feel free to stalk my journal.....and we are going to start TTC end of Jan :) yay !!!! :thumbup:

hope everyone is well and good luck to those who are trying :)

*happyh:* wow, that sucks. take it easy and keep us updated !!


----------



## c.30

Thinking of you happy and praying that the little bean sticks :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thoughts and prayers are with you and a sticky bean HAPPYH!:dust:


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## happyh29

.....

Well I am bloody livid.the doctor phoned, its 3.30 pm and he admitted the nurse sent my urine off for analysis for infection and not hcg pregnancy!! All the labs are now shut till Tuesday for bank holidays!! As I bleed last night he is still worried so its total bed rest till bloody Tuesday.

I am totally livid.but I couldn't complain as my mums a nurse at the surgery and I know how stretched they are with nhs cuts.

So now I have to wait til tues. He did day as my bleeding last night was so small, ie less than a fifty pence piece it was a good sign however he reminded me that bleeding in general is not a good sign.


thank you for all your kind thoughts. please keep praying for me!
Doh! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

a urine test will only confirm pregnancy anyway, a blood test would be best and then another a few days later to confirm a rise.

as the bleeding was so small it sounds positive to me. i know loads of girls on here that have bleed loads and still had a healthy baby. luna on here will second that naughty noah gave her lots of worry at the start with heavy bleeding. 

i would push for blood tests to put your mind at rest.


----------



## happyh29

Thanks hon.its something to do with hormone changes.I will get blood next week when the world d opens after bank hols.....

x


----------



## Pinky32

happyh29 said:


> .....
> 
> Well I am bloody livid.the doctor phoned, its 3.30 pm and he admitted the nurse sent my urine off for analysis for infection and not hcg pregnancy!! All the labs are now shut till Tuesday for bank holidays!! As I bleed last night he is still worried so its total bed rest till bloody Tuesday.
> 
> I am totally livid.but I couldn't complain as my mums a nurse at the surgery and I know how stretched they are with nhs cuts.
> 
> So now I have to wait til tues. He did day as my bleeding last night was so small, ie less than a fifty pence piece it was a good sign however he reminded me that bleeding in general is not a good sign.
> 
> 
> thank you for all your kind thoughts. please keep praying for me!
> Doh! X


I have been stalking this thread for some time now but because i dont know what to do with my situation, ive never had anything to say before

I just wanted to say that i know this is going to feel like an eternity until tuesday comes round,but I will be thinking of you and sending you prayers for your sticky bean

I hope everything goes ok for you

:hug:


----------



## bartbart

Hi ladies

Where are you all finding your donors? It's hard to find them and hard to trust too, because of all the potential risks :(

Anyone near me, in Buckinghamshire? :)


----------



## sparklie

happyh29 oh lovely I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs xxx

bartbart there are some donor sites that I recommend, baby donor is where I met mine but also tadpoletown.com is a good site, it has a bfp thread so you know who you can trust and who is successful. There are some sites that cost to join I can't say anything about these as I haven't used them.

There's also pride angel, tadpoletown.co.uk and co-parents.net. These are the ones I can think of at the moment.

Sorry I haven't read any pages yet as it's a quick look tonight but good luck to all and here's to 2012 being our year and bringing us all a baby xxxxxx


----------



## happyh29

hello all,

no real news. Today i had some wierd yellow/ light brown cm and cramps but it just felt like my AF was going to come any second. That feeling you get.

i hope you all have a lovely new years eve. I am sat i bed with the husband watching films on my laptop. bless him.

lots of love to you all - i know 2012 will be THE year for us all

xxxx


----------



## purplepanda

https://i.imgur.com/91QKG.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

Lovely line there. congrats. 

Sounds like old blood happy so hopefully all is ok.


----------



## c.30

Congrats purplepanda, a happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## happyh29

Purple panda that is a 
wonderful photo x x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Happy~* Sending tons of sticky bean dust your way!!! :hugs:

*Purple~* YAY!!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Robbins

Just popping in to say hello (and congrats to purple panda) hoping I'll be welcome here we've found our donor and will he TTC next month. I'm not sure how I feel at the moment we've been planning this for a long time and my desire to have a child has never been stronger but I'm truly scared so many things to think about.


----------



## c.30

Welcome Robbins and good luck for next month :thumbup:


----------



## loribelle

Hi There
I'm a newbie. Last night DH and I tried artifical insemination with a syringe for the first time. I just wanted advice because I've had cramps ever since and just wondered - is this normal. Has this happened to anyone else? I hope its ok for me to post in this thread. L x


----------



## c.30

Welcome loribelle :hi:

I know there are a few ladies in this thread who have mentioned cramping after insemination, can't recall names off the top of my head but I know it has been mentioned so nothing to worry about. Lots of :dust: to you, hope you have a good 2 week wait :thumbup:


----------



## sparklie

woohoo congratulations purplepanda xx

Have any of you used conceive plus? I bought some from Boots and don't know whether to syringe it inside or just to put some on my finger and insert. Most reviews I've read have been by couples. I've only got one syringe in the flat and don't want to clog it up. I should be inseming this afternoon (if my donor remembers lol)

:dust: :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## happyh29

I used conceive plus and just applied with my finger.I did then forget I owned it though and only used it once Doh.

Good luck..... x


----------



## sparklie

Thanks Happy, I'll use my finger, I don't know all this stuff we women do haha.


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS PURPLEPANDA!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


Welcome :wave: ROBBINS and LORIBELLE.

ROBBINS, no worries you will and are already welcome here Hun! :dust:


GL FXD! :dust: LORIBELLE! No worries, I don't use syringe anymore, but there is nothing to worrya bout, you are doing fine.


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

happy~ any news? fingers crossed for your sticky bean :)

panda~~ yay! congrats!! :happydance:

Welcome Robbins and Loribelle!! so glad to have u with us..best of luck to ya both!! :flower:

mrsmm~~catch that eggy! baby dust your way!! :)

afm~~4dpo and no symptoms...yet...lol I'm trying to behave and not obsess about not having symptoms lol 

baby dust to all!!


----------



## bartbart

Thank you Sparklie, and good luck xxx

also quick question.. has anyone ever had success with donor sperm that has been transported for up to an hour? ive read that it can survive this long, but Im wondering if it definitely does. Obviously, its better to use it asap but when you have to go to pick it up then get home to inseminate, its not always possible for some women. I would not feel comfortable having a donor come to my home, and I wouldnt want to do the proceedure anywhere else than home. So its my only option.

thank you xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

one of the girls my donor helped left it an hour and got preg on first try.

try to keep it at body temp and good luck


----------



## sparklie

I have used hour old sperm and although I didn't get pregnant I still think it's okay. 

I've copied this from a donation site

A common question often asked by sperm donors and their recipients
is: How long do sperm live after ejaculation? This question is not a
simple one to answer as the biology of a living sperm is complex.
Theres been a lot of misinformation published on this question on
several websites.

Some people have said semen lives about two
hours after ejaculation, and starts dying immediately after ejaculation.
Others have said that the container of sperm should be kept at body
temperature, ideally close to the human body in a bra. These
answers are, at best, not very accurate.

Heres a more accurate answer to the question. To understand how
long a semen sample will live, its necessary to think in terms of the
biology of a single, healthy, sperm. When a sperm is first ejaculated, it
contains a power pack of chemical energy. You can think of this
power pack as a mini (AA-type) battery. As the sperm swims around,
the batterys power is used up  like petrol/diesel is used in a car.
Once the battery has been fully discharged, the sperm can swim no
further and dies. If a sperm is relatively cold, say around 12 degC, it
wont swim much so the battery is conserved and the sperm will
survive for quite a while. If a sperm is at body temperature (38 degC)
itll swim around a lot, and the battery wont last very long  perhaps
2-3 hours maximum. At room temperature (22 degC) a sperm will
swim a bit, but not a huge amount, and its battery may last up to 8
hours. So theres no simple answer to how long a sperm will live after
ejaculation. Your best bet is probably to keep the semen sample at
room temperature and inject it within two hours of its ejaculation. Here
are some hard facts:

· If a semen sample becomes very hot (above body
temperature at 38 degC) the sperm wont live long at all  less
than one hour.
· If a semen sample becomes very cold and freezes solid, the
entire sample can be considered dead. The same is true, of
course, if the sample dries out. Sperm donor clinics are able
to freeze sperm because their samples are mixed with an antifreeze
agent (called a cryoprotectant).
· Its not at all necessary (or a good idea) to keep a semen
sample at body temperature for the sample to survive after
ejaculation. Body temperature is an ideal swimming
temperature for a sperm, so keeping a sample at this
temperature will exhaust the sperm pretty quickly.
· One of the main factors influencing the potency of a sample is
sperm count. This varies a lot between sperm donors  chain


----------



## Christie2011

I hope you all don't mind me dropping in. I'm on my 4th cycle TTC and have had 3 failed IUIs with frozen sperm. I'm considering trying an at home insemination with fresh sperm, if I can find a compatible donor in time.

I know it's probably in the thread somewhere, but with 500+ pages, that's a lot to read! :) Any tips for first time at home inseminators?

Thanks and baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## c.30

Welcome Christie :hi: good luck with finding a donor

This thread is quite helpful, all the ladies who have been successful with AI have posted how they did it - hope it helps some :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

AFM, CD1 woohoo!! Got a good donor lined up, I'm having to travel quite a way to him and stay in a hotel for the night for 2 donations but it'll be worth it for that BFP! 2 of the ladies on here have met him so I know he's reliable. Travelling up on the 17th, *can't wait* to get started again!!


----------



## lian_83

Hi bart, I think sparklie is right. Also, I tried looking at sperm using a pocket microscope, it's quite powerful at 1000 magnification and after an hour, there are still heaps of swimmers on any random sample I take. I don't know about their fertilising capabilities but just based on their forward motility, they all look fine. 

Unfortunately, I still haven't gotten pregnant yet with AI but that is because of this huge uterine polyp that prevents implantation and causes early miscarriages. :cry: Well, I can't wait till the holidays are officially over and I can just have my surgery. 

Cheryl, GL on the 17th! I heard your donor is quite reliable from the girls' stories.

MM, glad your trying again. One thing I'm sure of is that 2012 is gonna be your year!

Faith, no symptoms is a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

c.30 said:


> Welcome Christie :hi: good luck with finding a donor
> 
> This thread is quite helpful, all the ladies who have been successful with AI have posted how they did it - hope it helps some :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> AFM, CD1 woohoo!! Got a good donor lined up, I'm having to travel quite a way to him and stay in a hotel for the night for 2 donations but it'll be worth it for that BFP! 2 of the ladies on here have met him so I know he's reliable. Travelling up on the 17th, *can't wait* to get started again!!

Thanks! That link is very helpful. I was wondering how single women handled the whole donation getting process. I think I may stick to a hotel for at least the first time (I hope it works first attempt and I don't have to try again). Now I know it's not too far fetched to ask the donor to meet me at a hotel.


----------



## sparklie

c.30 said:


> Welcome Christie :hi: good luck with finding a donor
> 
> This thread is quite helpful, all the ladies who have been successful with AI have posted how they did it - hope it helps some :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> AFM, CD1 woohoo!! Got a good donor lined up, I'm having to travel quite a way to him and stay in a hotel for the night for 2 donations but it'll be worth it for that BFP! 2 of the ladies on here have met him so I know he's reliable. Travelling up on the 17th, *can't wait* to get started again!!


Good luck, fingers and toes are crossed for you xx

Hi Christie, welcome to the thread, my advice is to ask on as many donation sites as you can.

One of the deffo's is ask for proof of sti checks, don't just take their word for it and if you want ai only then don't believe any donor that says ni is better, it's down to personal choice and both have the same success rate. If you want to go ni then there's nothing wrong with that and again don't get talked into ai if you don't want it. It's your choice hun and don't let anyone tell you your choice is wrong.

If you decided ai is the way then you will need a sample put from the chemists and an oral syringe, I think some women use a catheter but it's not for me so can't give any advice on it.

Good luck, I hope you find a donor very soon xx


----------



## c.30

For the first 3 cycles I tried, the donor came to my house and donated in the bedroom which I was fine with and they were - it's whatever you feel comfortable with, how far the donor is travelling, whether you want 1 or 2 donations. If you're more comfortable with a hotel then go for that option :thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

Thanks for all your help so far ladies. It really helps knowing I'm not the only one attempting to get pregnant this way.

I have another question. What type of sample collecting cup or whatever did you provide to the donor? Was it sterile?

Thanks again!

:dust:


----------



## sparklie

There are 2 types I've used, one is a slim longish sample pot available from any chemist and the one I like best is a smaller wider one from Boots. Just ask at the pharmacy counter for a sample pot and you'll get the right one. As for the syringe I've only been able to buy a 5ml one from the chemist and if this month didn't work I'll try and buy a longer one from ebay.


----------



## faithbabies

welcome Christie! :hi: glad you joined us and best of luck on your journey! feel free to ask any and all questions, nothing is TMI here! as for the collection cup, it doesnt have to be sterile since sperm doesnt come from a sterile environment anyway but it does have to be super clean and not a drop of water in it as water kills sperm. I used shipping donors for my first 6 tries but only getting one donation a month wasnt working and my timing just seemed to be off..we've now switched to a local donor he is a friend of mine and super sweet...will be referred to as uncle and lives like 5 minutes down the road lol anyway i still ask lots of questions so no worries! :)

thank you Lian! when is your surgery? i hope it goes well and you get that bfp in no time!! :dust:

c30~woohoo! glad you are back in the race to catch the eggy...fingers crossed donations go well and that this is YOUR cycle!! :dust:

afm: today is 6dpo and yesterday i had pink on tp twice after bm's and about 4 more times in the late evening, just when i wiped... sorry for the tmi..i've had it before after bm's the week before af shows but never that much after teetee when i wipe so i dunno if it couldve been IB or aunt flo being a witch and telling me she is still coming next weekend lol :shrug: fingers crossed! oh and no symptoms so far today :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: CHRISTINE, welcome, as FAITH said there really is no TMI level here! Spill it! GL FXD! We all try different things in this thread I think, and as mentioned, whichever is most comfy is the one you should go with. GL FXD!:dust:

FAITH, hang in there no :af: = a good sign!:dust:

LOLA, I looove your predictions! :haha: I really hope I get a BFP here soon! I hope also that you can get your surgery soon so you can TTC properly Hun!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Ladies i have a dilemma,
I have a current donor but due to our work schedule it's hard to meet at the right time, like i got a donation at cd 9 but not sure will be able to get another one. Well i know craigslist isn't reliable but i have found one that lives about 2 hrs away and he said he would do the drive if i didn't want to, he even exchange pics and has had 17 successful pregnancies. All based what he said, he said he's helped several couples from single to couples and lesbians, asked him how he gives the sample and of course he said he did NI or was assisted, but he said he will do whatever makes me comfortable, that will be my next question as far as just collecting in a cup. Although i am desperate and have considered NI i know i would have to be comfortable with the donor to be able to do it. dh and i have split up but i still want a baby so i am willing to do anything but is that to much?


----------



## sparklie

Oh hun I really think you need to think about it carefully, we do have one lady on here who has donation by ni but she talked to him for months before donation and felt completely comfortable with him. If you're 100% sure you want to do ni then go for it but if you have any doubt at all then don't do it, continue to look for the right donor for you, don't feel pressurised into doing anything you don't want to do, I know you're desperate to have a baby but I really think you need to think carefully about this xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree with SPARKLIE, and you can talk to TICKING further as like mentioned, she spoke with the donor for quite some time. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## c.30

I tried both AI and NI with one donor, I wasn't opposed to it as long as I was comfortable with the donor and I wouldn't be opposed to it again. It's a personal decision and like you say, you need to be comfortable with the donor. If you aren't and he isn't willing to do AI maybe you need to leave it, although I know how hard that is. Don't know how much help I've been but thought I'd give my experience. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

I have been doing ni with current donor but like i said he's a friend, the one i met sounds honest but i'm so gullible that i believe anything anyone tells me. I will probably suggest in a cup and go from there, if he's not up to the do it alone in a cup then idk if i would. But he's willing to travel and come to my place/or hotel, which right now as i'm trying to get used to being alone is hard and dh still coming around to try work things out but i don't trust him no more. But i'm glad i'm not the only one doing NI, mentioned it once and i was bashed as no dont do it type thing. I'm turning 31 next week and i thought i would already have 3 kids by now, ive put my life on hold for dh for to long and i'm not waiting any longer. I just wish it wasn't so hard. ttc for 11 months and not even a false positive and no actual health issues makes things even harder.


----------



## gemini87

hi ladies 
sorry for being MIA for a while nerves 4 nxt week are getting to me. welcome to all the nu ladies

bit a daft qu 4 every1 bt i used to use OPKS but as my cycles ran like clockwork + my ov day was always the same i stopped using them my cycles r out of whack at the mo so am going to start using them again but cant remember what day to start testing my av cycle is 26 days but my last one was 32

:dust: to all
x


----------



## purplepanda

Whew... it's been a while. Let me catch up.

Christie- Welcome!! The site C.30 posted is very helpful. I need to add my info to it... someday. I did several samples in just little dixie cups... the one that worked (on my O day) was in a sterile collection container that I just nabbed from work (I'm an RN). I don't think it made a difference, though. I def like the longer 10 ml syringes better, I would say. 

C.30- Awesome!!! GL with this cycle! :dust:

Faith- FX'd that's IB for you! Seems like the right timing. :dust:

momwannabe- Don't feel pressured! I know you feel desperate right now, but the right donor will come up. If you're at all uncomfortable with ni or assisting, don't do it. See if this one will do it YOUR WAY, and if he gives you any trouble at all, don't hesitate to find someone else. :hugs: GL!

Gemini- GOOD LUCK!!!!! For a 26 day cycle start using on CD9. Def go by a 26 day cycle you don't want to start too late and miss it. 

AFM... All my symptoms have disappeared... except I'm ravenously hungry, my bbs are huge (but that might be in my head!) and I have pregnancy brain lol. Pretty sure that last one is def in my head. But it's nice to have an excuse. I told O & R on Tuesday night as planned.... it was awesome. R freaked, O was in shock. I tried to get it on video but messed it up because we were trying to be sneaky... totally lined up the camera wrong and nobody is in the picture. :( At least I still have the audio!


----------



## LunaBean

Hey girls..not much to report here! Growth scan yesterday and Noah was 5lb, I go back in 2 weeks for my induction date! My fundal height is only measuring 31 wen it shud be 36. Cant wait to meet him..he'll definately be here in Jan!


----------



## MrsMM24

LUNA, so good to hear NOAH is doing well and ready to appear shortly! I can't wait to meet this little miracle.


MOMWANNA, I am glad that you feel comfy here, no one should bash anyone for their decisions here on BnB. Well, I think all the thought you are putting into this is a good step. Continue to get to know him and research, GL Take care:dust:


CHERYL, Hey Hun, How are things?


PURPLEPANDA, glad to hear things are moving along smoothly.


GEMINI, welcome back, we will always be here. I hope your appt goes well!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


----------



## c.30

> CHERYL, Hey Hun, How are things?

Things are good thank you. Feeling a bit "blah" today due to AF but having donations on 17th and 18th and I'm counting the days at the mo :thumbup:


----------



## sparklie

Hi ladies, a question for you all, has anyone got a bfp from inseminating standing up? I've been finding that when insem'ing laying on my back a lot of it runs down my bum so this cycle I tried it standing up and slowly inseminating. Do you think it will still work?


----------



## day_dreamer

Pretty sure theres no reason it wouldn't Sparklie...its not like you can't get pg from having sex standing up :haha:


----------



## ticking.clock

momwannabe81 said:


> I have been doing ni with current donor but like i said he's a friend, the one i met sounds honest but i'm so gullible that i believe anything anyone tells me. I will probably suggest in a cup and go from there, if he's not up to the do it alone in a cup then idk if i would. But he's willing to travel and come to my place/or hotel, which right now as i'm trying to get used to being alone is hard and dh still coming around to try work things out but i don't trust him no more. But i'm glad i'm not the only one doing NI, mentioned it once and i was bashed as no dont do it type thing. I'm turning 31 next week and i thought i would already have 3 kids by now, ive put my life on hold for dh for to long and i'm not waiting any longer. I just wish it wasn't so hard. ttc for 11 months and not even a false positive and no actual health issues makes things even harder.

Hiya,
I do NI with my donor, we spoke for about 5 months before we started donations, and if i hadnt trusted him 100% i wouldnt have done it.

sorry i havent posted in a while ladies, i started going out with a guy a few weeks ago, nothing serious but i've just been given another reason to not trust guys and to stay single :cry:
i give up, i really do.............. why are men arseholes???
:cry:


----------



## c.30

day_dreamer said:


> Pretty sure theres no reason it wouldn't Sparklie...its not like you can't get pg from having sex standing up :haha:

Haha, love that :rofl: :thumbup: GL Sparklie! :dust:


----------



## sparklie

Hehehe thanks day dreamer and C30 xx

Ticking oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear your new bloke let you down, eat something yummy and comforting and remember the perfect bloke is out there for you :hug:

xx
ps I think I will be single for the rest of life, at least then there's only me who can hurt me.


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> Hehehe thanks day dreamer and C30 xx
> 
> Ticking oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear your new bloke let you down, eat something yummy and comforting and remember the perfect bloke is out there for you :hug:
> 
> xx
> ps I think I will be single for the rest of life, at least then there's only me who can hurt me.

yeah i think i will,
there is someone i really really like, and i think he likes me but nothing is ever going to happen between us.
so i give up :cry:


----------



## Christie2011

I seem to be having issues finding a serious donor :( I'm due to ovulate next Friday and still do not have anything concrete set up. Feeling kinda down right now.


----------



## sparklie

Christie, what sites have you been on? I found my donor on baby donor but there's pride angel, tadpoletown.com and co.uk, co-parents.net (these are free sites I've used). I can't recommend any monthly pay ones as I haven't used them.

I hope you find a donor soon x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/ its a pay monthly one but only paided for the first month as found a fab donor straight away.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been using https://www.freespermdonorregistry.com and groups.yahoo.com/group/FreeSpermDonors/ 

I have one requirement which is hard to get met, which is my donor needs to be CMV-. Most people don't know their status and if you do there's a 70-80% chance your are +. Some donors know, but they are either too far or too introverted (as I want someone who is more of an extrovert to offset my introvertedness).

Some donors don't seem to understand that it's my decision to be so picky. Others send me STD results from 2 years ago and think that's going to fly.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah will be hard to find someone that is cmv -. and most donors wont have a clue what it is or have been pre tested for that as its not a standard std test.


----------



## gemini87

purplepanda - thanks huni glad 2 no my brain isnt complete mush + i wasnt far off wit my guesstimate.

mrsmm - thank you it means a lot wil update on here monday evenin most likely have a gut feelin i am goin to be disappointed though

x


----------



## sparklie

ignore this post, I can't delete it lol


----------



## ticking.clock

It's DEFINATLY playing up cos I keep getting that message 
Maybe it's the servers x


----------



## sparklie

It's up and running now, I was getting worried as I miss my daily fix :D


----------



## ticking.clock

Good morning ladies, could you look at my chart and tell me what you think? X


----------



## ticking.clock

i'm pregnant :happydance:

3 tests this morning
2 IC's and 1 FRER and all positive

EDD 19th september :happydance:


----------



## sparklie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm really happy for you ticking, normally I feel a little pang that isn't me but not for you lovely, I'm so chuffed whooop :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations thats excellent news. chart looks fab too for a nice sticky bean. can we see tests.


----------



## ticking.clock

sparklie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm really happy for you ticking, normally I feel a little pang that isn't me but not for you lovely, I'm so chuffed whooop :haha:

Thanks hunni, bit nervous that something might go wrong but just taking one day at a time xx


----------



## c.30

Aww Congratulations ticking, that really made my morning :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you :hugs: x


----------



## ticking.clock

bit hard to take a pic as it goes blurry
but here it is, 10DPO and clearly positive :happydance:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/CIMG1228.jpg


----------



## c.30

Some lovely lines there :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah i know esp for just 10DPO :wacko:

my daughter and my friend are convinced i'm going to have twins, they have said so from the first cycle of trying hahaha x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Those lines are fab for 10dpo


----------



## day_dreamer

Wow, awesome clear lines for 10dpo. So pleased for you t.c. :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

just a bit worried that the lines being soooo clear could mean more than 1 

or is it too early to tell that yet?


----------



## day_dreamer

Personally i think its too early to tell...some people with strong lines early go on to have twins...but lots of people don't too.


----------



## ticking.clock

phew lol x


----------



## Mummylou23

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo fantastic news ticking sooooooooooooo happy for you huni xxxx they are strong bfps xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye! Congrats!


----------



## gemini87

yay congrats ticking h&H p months to u
xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz ticking, i have some good news too (not a BFP lol) but i was able to get my regular donor to come over today so no craigslist dude lol. I'm due to O today tomorrow. FX this is it.


----------



## faithbabies

Congrats Ticking!! so so happy for you!! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:



afm~ 8dpo and mild cramps on right ovary side...reminiscent of early af type cramps...if af is coming she will come around 14dpo but i'll start spotting around 10dpo...so we will see.......fingers crossed and baby dust to us all! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:happydance: CONGRATS Ticking, that's wonderful news, hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! :flower: :D


----------



## ticking.clock

just thought i'd show you the progression on my tests,
yesterdays and todays :happydance:
got a good feeling that this bean is stuck fast :thumbup:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/CIMG1230.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

Those lines are fantastic


----------



## ticking.clock

just told my mum i'm pregnant (minus the donor info lol ) and she has hit the roof as expected.
oh well lol xx


----------



## c.30

Sorry to hear that ticking, hopefully she'll come around soon but in the meantime, of course, you've got all of our support on here :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

ah she's ok now that the shock has eased lol x


----------



## Christie2011

ticking.clock said:


> ah she's ok now that the shock has eased lol x

I'm so happy for you! And it's good to hear that moms come around, I'm a little worried about how my parents are going to take me being pregnant and single. My sister tells me I have nothing to worry about though.

Look like I may have found a donor, I'm so excited! He hasn't been tested for STDs since 2009, but said he has no problem getting tested for me, so hopefully he can get that done this week. I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday where I'll find out when to trigger. I'm thinking Friday.


----------



## ticking.clock

she keeps texting me so think shes actually happy about it lol,
this is a grandchild she never thought would come along, cosidering my youngest is her youngest grandchild and he is 12 hahahahaha


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> ah she's ok now that the shock has eased lol x

Brilliant, glad she seems excited :thumbup:

That's great Christie, exciting stuff :happydance::thumbup: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well i've just done another test, not using FMU and its just as strong as the this mornings............ hope thats good
sooo worried something is going to go wrong x


----------



## LunaBean

My advice is to stop testing..as hard as it is lol. Sumtimes tests can seem lighter..and it just makes ppl freak out thinking somehing is wrong! Tho I cant really say.anything..I poas 2 days ago on an IC I found in a drawer and Im ready to pop :rofl:


----------



## ticking.clock

should i stop taking my temps??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would, you will only freak if it drops and there are so many reasons why it could drop.

those lines are so good lo is here to stay


----------



## ticking.clock

It dropped a touch this morning but cos I didn't sleep well last night x


----------



## mechanica

Those are good lines, ticking!! Mine weren't that dark and I did have twins, congrats!!

Congratulations to purple panda also!


----------



## topazicatzbet

how are you doing hun, how is life with twins, are we getting pics


----------



## ticking.clock

mechanica said:


> Those are good lines, ticking!! Mine weren't that dark and I did have twins, congrats!!
> 
> Congratulations to purple panda also!

OMG dont say that lol x


----------



## bartbart

Wow, some great BFP news on here - congrats!!

if you dont mind me asking Ticking, how old are you? 

I only ask because I'm 41, and am looking for positive stories from older AI women. ( hoping! )

also, everyone I did some research and with regard to the transporting of sperm thing, it seems it definitely IS viable after an hour or so, but the TEMPERATURE seems to be important. Apparantly 20 degrees is the BEST temp.
rather than cold (outdoor) temp, or 37 degress body temp.

so although we all put it up our jumpers or between our thighs when travelling, I wonder what the temperature is in that case? maybe we need to carry a thermometer between our legs too. Lol.


----------



## happyh29

after another morning at the hospital my bloods came back really positively.My Betas have been

4 rd jan -18 dpo (?) - 2600 ish
6th jan - 20 dpo (?)- 6900 ish
9th jan - 23 dpo (?) - 18900!!!!!!


so they are really hopefull that if they scan me again in one week the sac should reflect a better size and then they will know if its viable.

sooooo its as positive as i could have ever prayed for. im still high risk but but its looking up.
lots of love to you all and thank you for keeping me in your prayers
xxx


----------



## SummerRocks

Ticking congrats!! I tested at least twice a day from the second we saw a faint line on our first positive pregnancy test. One day I believe it was 14 dpo, the line was way lighter than previous days, totally freaked us out. But everything was OK! I would stop testing if I were you, but I know that that is easier said than done! 


Little update about us; we are 33 weeks right now and def had our share of scares. I have pre eclampsia signs (high blood pressure, protein in urine - but not rough to worry about apparently, headaches) so am monitored more closely again. 

Friday we have a growth scan can't wait to see the little man - it has been since the 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## happyh29

summer rocks - good luck with the scan....it will be lovely to see the little un before the big day 

xxxx


----------



## ticking.clock

I keep testing to make sure but im tormenting myself.
Got app with midwife on 25th Jan, and first scan on 4th Feb when I will be 7 weeks and 3 days x


----------



## faithbabies

bartbart~ crossing my fingers for your bfp soon..btw i am going to be 35 in march..and have low egg reserve..i figure that's why this is taking so darn long! :( 

happy~~ awesome numbers girl! i'm so glad you're doing well and cant wait to hear about your lil bean when they scan in a week! :)

ticking~~ i'm still excited for ya and only a tiny jealous lol...cant wait for your scan too!! :)

summer~~ sorry for the rough road..hope it's smoother here on out and lil man waits it out a few more weeks...know you are excited for the growth scan :)

afm~ 10dpo no symptoms , no spotting yet...af due this weekend...negative hpt this am (as expected) lol and just as i type this i feel mild cramps down low so i still think af will show this month :( but fingers crossed she doesnt!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL* GL! I am planning to likely insem on around the same time as you, on the 15th, and 16th... FXD!:dust:


*SPARKLIE* I agree, it shouldn't mattr, I hope that the standing works for you!:dust:


*CHRISTIE2011* Finding a reliable donor is the hardest part of the whole thing to me. GL, sounds like you have a winner! :dust:


*FAITHBABIES* Hang in there Hun, your BFP is near!:dust:


*HAPPYH* those numbers are looking good Hun!:dust:


*GEMINI* no no no, PMA ma'am, PMA! I will be here waiting to hear! GL FXD!:dust:


*TICKING* Ahhhh! I remember when you joined us on here Hun! CONGRATS!! Those lines are some really dark ones for 10DPO, I say relax and take it in. You have an appt scheduled and that's all you need! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos with a very sticky bean!


*MOMWANNABE* sooo glad you found a donor, and craigslist has been booted! :dust:


*SUMMER* good luck at your scan!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Well my sickness has started hahahaha x


----------



## momwannabe81

Well clomid delayed O for me so haven't yet, had a very positive opk yesterday (test line was way darker then control line) (what causes that?) anyways took another opk today and was told from others that it's positive, so O not here. I have no symptoms of O coming, i will try to get another donation tonight just to cover my basis.


----------



## gemini87

wow ladies everyone seems to be doing well. lovelu numbers happy. hopefully ur pregnancy will smooth out summer. hope AF gets here soon for you mrsmm

AFM - consultants appt didnt go so great. my day 3 results came back way to high to the point it suggests to my consultant early menopause cant remember exact number + my day 19 bloods were 2 low at 8 suggesting no ovulation.
but my bloods back in June were spot on + my u/s + hsg are completely normal for a woman of age. so my consultant is hoping that the labs messed up as i wasnt the only one today with elevated levels that shouldnt have. so she has requested a repeat of my day 3 bloods, a chromosome test ( have got a clue what this is about so if anyone has any ideas i would appreciate it) + has suggested that i get AMH to get an accurate idea of my egg reserve but since the NHS does not cover the test i am having to pay for it!

sorry for the rant 

xx


----------



## momwannabe81

So how long does it take for the egg to reach the sperm once its released. Does she have to travel for a bit before meeting the sperm? just weighing my options as far as how longer sperm has to live before it actually gets to the egg.


----------



## ticking.clock

It takes a max of 24 hours for sperm to reach the egg,
We did donation day before ovulation, ang got pregnant this time
Hth x


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i haven't Oed yet :cry: my temp hasn't shifted and still no symptoms. idk what to do wasn't able to get donation last night so idk if they are even still alive by now. Last donation was saturday morning, it's now tuesday :'(
I hope he can give me another one tonight. I have never Oed this late in the last 11 months i Oed once on cd 15 usually it's cd 13-14.


----------



## purplepanda

Ticking!! What wonderful news!! I know, I'm a little late, but I'm still REALLY EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks hun, it doesn't feel real yet lol


----------



## faithbabies

momwannabe~~ i hope u O soon and can get another donation today...fingers crossed and baby dust for a bfp soon! :)

gemini~ sorry for the blah dr appt!! i hope when they retest that the numbers are better! i also had an AMH and it showed i had low egg reserve ugh! i try to remember docs dont know everything and i can still get a bfp if it's meant to be....i hope u can get some answers soon and i pray you will get your bfp soon...:hugs:

mrsmm~ thanks again! your support is amazing and i hope your bfp is near too!! :hugs:

afm~11dpo..no spotting, no cramping...did not test this am as it was neg yesterday...may test tomorrow if i dont have any spotting/cramping today...fingers crossed. [-o&lt;


----------



## c.30

Hope you OV soon momwannabe and that you can arrange another donation :dust: to you! 

Faith, fingers, toes and anything else I can cross are crossed tightly for you!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMWANNABE* I think that soy did as the clomid did for you. My OV was def delayed if I OVd at all. Throwing off my donations for this cycle... UGH, but I am still thinking to go forward with donations as sperm can live 2-5 days in great environment and egg swims for about 24 hours before beginning to break down, sometimes up to 36. I say, go forward tonite if possible with donation. GL :dust:


*FAITHBABIES* keep strong and not testing. See those dark pink BFP lines! :dust:


*GEMINI* :hugs: because I can tell you need them. I hope the lab was incorrect.


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## gemini87

thanks faithbabies + mrsmm. i am in a much better place right now had a little cry + spoke to a friend. am focussing it was just a blip in the lab as everything else indicates i am all hunkydory + focussing on the fact that the tests i am having should hopefully force my consultant to be able to help more when i go back + it the meantime between now and april am going to focus on loosing some weight as i have a couple of stone to loose so i wont have any reason to not get my BFP.

lots of :dust: faithbabies am waiting to hear your BFP soon
xx


----------



## ticking.clock

4am here and just tested again,
Why am I worrying so much?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well just got the call and am on my way to get donation :happydance::happydance: FX I O today or did O today. Sooooooooo exited now :D


----------



## ticking.clock

Good luck xxx


----------



## momwannabe81

ty everyone, i got it and now can't wait to see that temp rise


----------



## faithbabies

c30~ thanks for crossing everything! i'lldo the same for you! :)

mrsmm~ i'm too weak and have no will power i tested anyway yesterday and bfn boo!! i may be out this month..not sure yet... 

gemini~ you r welcome! and ty for the baby dust tho i dont think this is my month...i'm working on losing weight too so good luck for you on that as well and baby dust to you :)

ticking~ it's normal to worry...but try to relax and enjoy your bfp ;)

momwannabe~~ yay for :spermy: catch that eggy!! baby dust!! :)

afm~12dpo and i havent tested yet this am because i'm feeling slightly crampy like i do a few days before af is due...no spotting yet...due to start this weekend or even as late as monday....big sigh...i feel out this month :(


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg a friend of mine told me a lady local to us does ultrasound scans at home!!!
She's going to give me her contact details


----------



## MrsMM24

*FAITHBABIES* well, it is hard at this time to have will power, all the swirling hormones.... I hope those dark pink lines show up in a couple days. With the cramps, wait till then and test again, as this could be implanting. :dust:


*TICKING* how lucky! That will be awesome to get a scan early.


*MOMWANNABE* good luck! DPO!!!:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular.(read in journal) I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, i'm grabbing at all types of straws.


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG still no rise and got another positive opk. What is going on with that. Its 5 days straight of positives


----------



## Christie2011

Had an u/s this morning, follicles not ready yet. Right has a 9.2mm and the left has an 11.8mm. LH 12.1 E2 130. Doctor wants me in again tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMWANNABE81* sounds still fertile, hang in there, temp still low? That is indicative of OV. Sounds like body is gearing up:dust:


*CHRISTIE* I hope those follicles continue to mature. Good luck today!:dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i think i might have finally Oed, my temp went up today, hope this does the trick had donation the first day of positive opk cd 13 and cd 16 so i think is good timing. hope the temp stays up and shows i did O. ty everyone for the support was going bonkers not knowing what was going on


----------



## Christie2011

momwannabe - keeping my FXd for you!

u/s was disappointing today. No growth in my follicles from yesterday. And though my E2 level was up yesterday, today didn't show a significant change so I don't have to go in again tomorrow to check for progesterone (to see if I ovulated before CD9). I go in again Saturday, which is the day after my normal CD day to go in for an u/s.

Doctor said I can move on to clomid next cycle if this one doesn't work out. But I may just skip to IVF. Especially since getting a reliable donor seems to be impossible for me. I haven't heard from my most promising donor since Monday. My second choice turned out to be deceiving me and has yet to give me proof of STD status. Third choice hasn't given anything to me either.

I've still got a vial of frozen donor sperm I can use this cycle so at least if I O I'll still have a chance.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMWANNABE* FXD GL! :dust:


*CHRISTIE* sorry the follicles don't seem to be cooperating. I hope that you get your BFP this cycle and don't have to worry with the IVF... GL :dust:


*AFM...* Donation Tomorrow! I'm nervous!! I went from hoping AF came so I could get donations, to hoping AF didn't so I could get donations. DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. FXD ladies! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Good luck to you all waiting to test, hope to see some more BFP'S on here,

Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Just stopping in to update and check on you all.... that quick I am chaning plans....

*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## c.30

Thinking about you MrsMM, big :hugs:

Momwannabe, glad you saw your temp shift, timing seems good so FX :dust:

AFM, CD9 today, I'm travelling up to see donor on Tue 17th, CD13 and getting donations CD13 and 14. Keep switching between feeling nervous and very excited. It's the first time I've tried after 3 months of not being able to due to not having a good donor/family being unwell and having to concentrate on that. CBFM is still saying low fertility, going to start poas with the smiley's tomorrow. I know wednesday's donation will (hopefully) still be ok for OV on friday 20th (CD16) so hopefully I've got the timing as good as I can. My donor's been proven successful so lets hope he's got some good swimmers, lol.

All positive vibes, thoughts, dust, good lucks etc etc welcome guys ;) (lol, there's the nerves coming out)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## faithbabies

boo i'm out for jan...af arrived early morning as i suspected :cry: onto Feb and praying for a Valentine's BFP :)

mrsmm~hope you get on track soon so u can catch that eggy...i want a love baby for you too! hugs i know this is so frustrating! :hugs:

c30~yay for donations! fingers crossed and lots of babydust for you! :)

babydust for everyone i missed! :)


----------



## ticking.clock

i have everything crossed for you guys xxx


----------



## Christie2011

Ultrasound and bloodwork yesterday showed I"m still not ovulating. This cycle O is late for me. It's CD13 and I usually O CD12. At least my follicles showed growth yesterday, but I'm going in again tomorrow for more u/s and bloodwork.

I'm not sure if I have any donors lined up, one still has to get an updated STD panel done (lab was closed yesterday although their website said they were open). I'm not sure if he'll get results in time and the other one doesn't respond quickly so I"m not sure how we'll be able to set something up in time.

c.30 Good luck getting your donations!

:dust:


----------



## sparklie

I'm out again this month, I knew I was coming on as I've been feeling aggressive and craving sweet food. I'm going to start taking chaste berry and baby aspirin as my cycles have gone from 28 days regular to 25 now with a short 10 day luteal phase. 

I have my fingers crossed for everyone and sending tons of baby dust to you all

xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well i spent 3 hours in A&E with pains in my side,
had loads of blood taken, swabs etc etc, had internal exam cervix is closed tight and no sign of any blood (old or new) so they dont suspect a MC
also checked for eptopic and no pain then either so they think its mainly muscular from things starting to stretch.
waiting for a call tonight to let me know what my hormone levels are, if they are high enough i can have an early scan, if not then i have to go back on tuesday for more bloods.

will update you all as soon as i know xx


----------



## sparklie

sending hugs your way ticking xx


----------



## ticking.clock

got scan on tuesday, HCG levels are very high at over 4000 at 18DPO x


----------



## gemini87

wow ticking think u may have quads in there!!


----------



## sparklie

I was given this link by a friend, may be useful https://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/programme.aspx


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls, just wanted to update that I'm finally doing the surgery this week and hopefully removing this nasty polyp will solve my TTC woes. So excited that my life is finally progressing.


----------



## dodgegirl

Thats great!! Good luck lian! Hope it goes well !!


----------



## ticking.clock

Had scan, measuring 5 weeks and 3 days,
Got pic will post it after work x


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* YAY! Anxiously awaiting your scan pic! I agree, sounded like multiples with those levels....


*SPARKLIE* sorry that AF flew in Hun!:dust:


*LIAN* I am so happy it is getting some attention, I hope this is the answer to your BFP dreams!:dust:


*DODGE* How are you doing?


*CHERYL* Good luck with donations today and tomorrow, come on BFP!:dust:


*CHRISTIE* It is good to know that you are OVg, even if one day late. Hoping the donor situation clears up soon!:dust:

*FAITHBABIES* sorry that F flew in on you! I hope that we both can get some BFP news soon! Those elusive forever babies.....:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

heres my scan pic x

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/scan-1.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

Ticking I love your baby pic :) I hope I have one soon to share.

Lian good luck with your surgery.

I will be triggering tomorrow so will need to get a donation Thursday or Friday or just go in for an IUI with my frozen vial. I'm still waiting on confirmation from either of the two donors I have left.


----------



## dodgegirl

Thats so exciting ticking!!!! Yay! 

Thanks for asking mrsmm!
Im brilliant ;). I'm on CD 1 so we will be inseminating in 2weeks!! I cant wait ;) we plan to insem at least once a day for 5 days and once i get a pos OV test we will prolly do 2x that day & next day!! The more spermies the better chance right!!?? 

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Finally approaching ovulation...approximately 7 days give or take. Still have a huge donor dilemma though :(


----------



## dodgegirl

Whats the dilema about the donors hun??


----------



## day_dreamer

dodgegirl said:


> Whats the dilema about the donors hun??

It's long and overly complicated but the jist of it is that actually have 3 to choose from:

P - 300 mile round trip, £70 fuel costs, 2 donations on O-3 and O-2 but he will take an uncle type role.

M - will come to my house, £30 fuel costs, 1 donation on Ov day, willing to be known but not involved.

T - will stay at local hotel, £0 costs as he covers everything, 2 donations on Ov and Ov+1, willing to be known from a distance.

Bearing in mind its the week before payday the first option is almost impossible. Alternatively I could meet P somewhere half way at a service station, but that seems a bit grim to me.


----------



## annheins

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this site. I have lurked on the site in the past but finally registered. Here is a brief "about" me. I am so excited to find this site, b/c I haven't shared that I am TTC with basically anyone.
I am single. 38. Want a relationship- but not just to "have a baby". I want a baby more. I have history of endometriosis. Last surg was 10 years ago, at that time, tubes etc. were open. Had prelim lab work a couple months ago- day 3 labs. FSH was 6 (6 point something). LH and Estradiol were good. AMC I dont know the # but nurse said "just fine". 
I have a wonderful friend who has agreed to donate sperm and I am doing "at home insemination". I have done 2 so far, both did not work. 
I have a ton of questions but the one I have most on my mind being today is CD 15 and I am going to inseminate tonight- is this. How do you all transport the sperm- if you do it at home that is? The way we were is- he would collect the specimen in a baby bottle, I would drive it home keeping it really warm, pour in a little collection cup, draw it up into a 10ml needeless syringe and inseminate- then lay in bed with my hips raised for 20 minutes or so. 
But- I read that if the sperm has to much room to splash around it can harm them... So- we thought this time we would buy non lubricated condom, and then cut a teeny hole in the bottom so it would go into the collection cup and I would draw it up then. Any ideas? Advice? On this- or just DIY insemination in general!

In advance- THANK YOU. I look forward to getting to know all of you on this journey.
Ann


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome to the site!! I usually got my donation in a small sterile pot with a lid..how long is it between the donation and the time u inseminate? I never waited longer than 10 minutes each time as they die quickly! Theres a 'how to' thread somewhere..will go hunt it out for u now!!


----------



## LunaBean

Here u go!

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANN* Welcome! I am sure that you will get all types of info here, and we will be here to help talk you through just about every situation you could imagine.


*DAY DREAMING* welllll....I don't likw counting people's money but here is how I would rate the donors given the info that you gave: T, M, P. Now, I would also look into doubling??? Not sure if that is feasible for you, but I am just throwing ideas out there, Maybe get donations and schedule T and M..... something to think about:dust:


*DODGE* this sounds like good stuff, kicking off soon for you then! :dust:


*TICKING* awesome scan, awww....


*CHRISTIE* you sound like you are going to be making a decision soon, I hope that it isn't made for you and the donors get back to you soon. :dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## ticking.clock

Girls I need to post my full scan pic cos my friend pointed out the shape of a baby, looks ghostly!!!!


----------



## poppy80

Hello everyone - i wanted to ask - when is the best time to inseminate? 
I think i'm doing it wrong every month - does it have to be when you ovulate? Can you get pregnant if not ovulating? 

I been trying for around 7 months and no success at all and i think i'm doing the timing all wrong.
Can someone please advise = good luck to all.x


----------



## annheins

Well, I decided to go for it last night. Despite not having luck with reading the non digital opk. Do you guys have alot of leakage? Makes me wonder if "any" made it in. so the 2ww begins. This is my 3rd home insem.... I have been obsessed with google searching tips to help fertilization, implantation. Arrgghh.

Ann


----------



## dodgegirl

annheins said:


> Well, I decided to go for it last night. Despite not having luck with reading the non digital opk. Do you guys have alot of leakage? Makes me wonder if "any" made it in. so the 2ww begins. This is my 3rd home insem.... I have been obsessed with google searching tips to help fertilization, implantation. Arrgghh.
> 
> Ann


lots of baby dust to you !! what way did you insem ? do you think you did it close to O day ? When you say it's your 3rd, do you mean 3rd cycle or you did an insem 3 times this cycle ? 

have you been temping or tracking CM or anything else ? this is definately a science trying to time it right ! 

good luck :happydance: :flower:


----------



## dodgegirl

poppy80 said:


> Hello everyone - i wanted to ask - when is the best time to inseminate?
> I think i'm doing it wrong every month - does it have to be when you ovulate? Can you get pregnant if not ovulating?
> 
> I been trying for around 7 months and no success at all and i think i'm doing the timing all wrong.
> Can someone please advise = good luck to all.x


hi there, welcome !! =D&gt;

ideally, you should insem any day before O day (2-3 days before), day of, and after O day. As spermies can live upto 5 days in you. Have you been tracking any CM or temping ? I don't think you can get PG if you don't Ovulate at all, because that's when the egg is available to meet the sperm. (but someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)

This thread has lots of helpful info, it's where I learned most of what I needed to do, along with the great book "What to expect before you're expecting" It has a great calendar in the back you can use to track OV.


----------



## MrsMM24

*POPPY* :wave: I agree, with DODGEGIRL! If you haven't OVd and won't in a couple days, it is likely not to be best. Click on my siggy and sign up for fertilityfriend, buy a BBT (basal body temp) thermometer and pinpoint that OV time. :dust:


*ANN* Good Luck Hun!:dust:

*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## dodgegirl

Yes FF is good but once my free trial ran out i switched to the pinkpad app for my iphone. I like it a lot better!! FF wanted me to pay for it after the trial... 

Hv a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

hi ladies ! I posted this in the softcup thread also...

gonna do my 1st insem in 2 weeks using softcups ! I have used them before, so know the trick to getting them in and out...but I just wanted to clarify the order of what I'm doing so I don't screw it up ! lol

-he will do his thing into the cup
-I pour it into the softcup, insert with a lil bit of preseed ( or put preseed in my before cup??)
-come to O
-push bottom of cup so the cervix touches the spermies
-wait either overnight or upto 8 hours (?) before removing

how does this sound ?? any other suggestions ??


----------



## annheins

dodgegirl, 

I did it on CD 15. I use OPK's but this month I used non digital and had problems reading the lines- so I chose a day I had a lot of O pain, and I have regular cycles for the most part. Previous 2 months I have done this I got my Lh surge on CD 14 and CD 15. 
I use CM track, OPK's and regular cramp symptoms. I dont do bbt, but I probably should.
This is my 3rd month doing home insems. I am using sperm from known donor, a guy that is a wonderful friend. 
My gyn recommended an HSG and I have had so much problem trying to schedule it. SHe had mentioned that after the HSG she would give me clomid. SO- the beginning of this last cycle I asked if I could have the clomid and will do HSG next month, she said no. So, I am disapointed. I now have to wait 2 cycles to get clomid. I am so excited to find this site, b/c to know that you all are in the same boat as me- its amazing to have and give that support. 
Ann


----------



## annheins

I forgot to answer- how I inseminate. I did a little different this time- he did his thing using a condom, tied it in a knot. I live 15 minutes away, so I put it in my bra (LOL) and drove home, then poked a hole and got it in a small specimen cup and sucked it up using a 10ml syringe. 
Previously, he used a tall baby bottle which I would put in my waistband to keep warm driving home... pour in specimen cup, draw up with syringe, etc. I had read that it is more likely to kill sperm if they are in a container with alot of room/air, etc. so I thought condom would be better. 
but- I am hoping I will get better tips from you all. I am going to go back and read posts from before I joined. :)


----------



## ashliee

Hi ladies, I haven't been here in what feels like a reaaaally long time, I kind of just didn't feel very welcome on this site so I sort of took a little break lol, But I think I am back for good now :) A little update is I finally got AF which means things are going to start shortly! I am not going to be inseminating this month sadly, but next month I will be for sure :)
I hope you all are doing fantastic <3 xox


----------



## SpudsMama

dodgegirl - I had the donor ejaculate straight into the softcup. It's better for the swimmers if they're not being moved around too much :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*DODGE* GL! I Agree with TTC, right into the softcup is better, but can do it the other way. Put a little preseed in you 30 mins before, then a little in cup when he hands it over.... I can't wait for your success!:dust:


*ANN* GL to you as well. The condom, was it withOUT spermcide? That is unhealthy for the swimmers. :dust:


*ASHLIEE* welcome back to us.... get yourself ready using this month as preparation.... Then we will be happy to celebrate your Feb BFP with you!:dust:


*TTC* Nice to see you! How are you and your tummy doing?


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## c.30

Hi all :hi:

Quick update (there's a MUCH longer one in my journal!). Insems done yesterday and today. Peak on CBFM yesterday and a smiley OPK too. Today, negative OPK, CBFM didn't ask me to poas, temp is up a bit but just waiting for FF to give me crosshairs. So, I'm either in the 2ww or will be very soon :thumbup::happydance: :)


----------



## c.30

Aww, MRSMM, so glad AF finally arrived, there's something you don't hear in this thread very often lol ;) 

Dodge, on my 2nd insem today, I poured donation into softcup and just inserted - didn't do the O, just pelvic floors, hoping that or the insem last night works!! 

For all those I missed, GL if your trying or in the 2ww :)


----------



## poppy80

dodgegirl said:


> poppy80 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - i wanted to ask - when is the best time to inseminate?
> I think i'm doing it wrong every month - does it have to be when you ovulate? Can you get pregnant if not ovulating?
> 
> I been trying for around 7 months and no success at all and i think i'm doing the timing all wrong.
> Can someone please advise = good luck to all.x
> 
> 
> hi there, welcome !! =D&gt;
> 
> ideally, you should insem any day before O day (2-3 days before), day of, and after O day. As spermies can live upto 5 days in you. Have you been tracking any CM or temping ? I don't think you can get PG if you don't Ovulate at all, because that's when the egg is available to meet the sperm. (but someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> This thread has lots of helpful info, it's where I learned most of what I needed to do, along with the great book "What to expect before you're expecting" It has a great calendar in the back you can use to track OV.Click to expand...

Hi.
I have a Clearblue Ovulation digital thing and i use that. Anyway, i used it today and got a smiley face so i'm gonna insem tonight. And then i was thinking again on Sunday. Is that okay, or will it reduce chances since i did not do it 2 days before which i never have done.


----------



## ashliee

MrsMM24 said:


> *DODGE* GL! I Agree with TTC, right into the softcup is better, but can do it the other way. Put a little preseed in you 30 mins before, then a little in cup when he hands it over.... I can't wait for your success!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANN* GL to you as well. The condom, was it withOUT spermcide? That is unhealthy for the swimmers. :dust:
> 
> 
> *ASHLIEE* welcome back to us.... get yourself ready using this month as preparation.... Then we will be happy to celebrate your Feb BFP with you!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TTC* Nice to see you! How are you and your tummy doing?
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!

thanks dear!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

c.30 said:


> Aww, MRSMM, so glad AF finally arrived, there's something you don't hear in this thread very often lol ;)
> 
> Dodge, on my 2nd insem today, I poured donation into softcup and just inserted - didn't do the O, just pelvic floors, hoping that or the insem last night works!!
> 
> For all those I missed, GL if your trying or in the 2ww :)

Whats pelvic floors?? Never heard of it?


----------



## c.30

Pelvic floor exercises is tightening the muscle you use when you stop yourself from weeing, sorry there's no "politer" way to say it, lol, my donor told me this can help suck up the sperm BUT I've just googled and found contradicting info so I don't know whether it helps or not, hopefully it doesn't hinder!


----------



## c.30

Also called Kegal exercises :)


----------



## SpudsMama

MrsMM - Yay for AF! It feels _so_ weird saying that :haha:

Tummy is doing great thanks, as far as I know :thumbup: MS is very on/off, but I'm coping with it a lot better now I'm eating on the hour every hour :blush: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC my ms is very on/off too x


----------



## dodgegirl

c.30 said:


> Also called Kegal exercises :)

Oh yah i know what those are ;) thxs!


----------



## gemini87

wb ashilees
mrsmm - so glad AF has arrived i had a cycle like that recently + got told it was down to stress it being so far behind schedule, hope it the same reason for you.

hi ann - it doesnt say where u are bt if u r in the UK arranging hsg on the nhs are a nightmare but persevere with it + have ur local hosp on speed dial where i live they only do hsgs two days a week and only have two appts on each day.

ttc + ticking - glad to see ur doing ok hopefully ur ms wil ease off soon.

afm - no news to report waiting to get my day3 bloods done + wil do my chromosome testing at the same time. BUT wont be having my AMH for a little while as we had to rush 1 of our cats to the emergency vets as the weekend which has swallowed our spare money for a bit while we pay that off as we arent sure if the insurance wil pay out

:dust: to all


----------



## annheins

HI Ladies~

TTC & Ticking- did you both get BFP with home insems? If so, that is really inspiring to me. 

Mrsmm~ Yay for AF. As others have said, feels weird to say that, but- just maybe this will be the last AF..... 

I am in the United States. My donor used the non lubricated condoms. I was worried that even if it was non spermicidal, the lubrication might kill them. 
Do you guys have alot of "leakage"? I sure do, and although I know it only takes one little spermie to make it- I just feel like it all leaks right back out... 

Dodgegirl- I have not used the soft cups. I am anxious to hear how you do with them though. I think that I wouldn't be able to maneuver... that I would spill it all when trying to use it. Lol....
Ann


----------



## annheins

Those of you who have had HSG's, how was the pain? Were you offerred/given a sedative before?


----------



## annheins

**Gemini- Do you have health insurance? I would think that insur would cover all lab work for you?

Ann


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!

So happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Lots of :dust: your way, hun! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: to everyone in the tww, waiting to insem or about to insem soon!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Christie2011

annheins - I've had an HSG and didn't have any pain. Not even the "period like cramping". I wasn't given any sedative, but was told I could take Ibuprofen before hand, so I did.

Well I wasn't able to get a donor for home AI this cycle. I was talking to 3 and 1 turned out to be a sketchy character, the 2nd didn't really seem committed to the idea, the 3rd didn't get his test results back in time. I did however go in for an IUI yesterday with my last vial of frozen sperm. Hopefully I won't have to do an AI next month, but at least now I have a donor I feel I can trust to be there when I need him.

Good luck all!

:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

annheins said:


> HI Ladies~
> 
> TTC & Ticking- did you both get BFP with home insems? If so, that is really inspiring to me.

hiya yeah we did xx


----------



## ifoundmysoul

annheins said:


> HI Ladies~
> 
> TTC & Ticking- did you both get BFP with home insems? If so, that is really inspiring to me.
> 
> Mrsmm~ Yay for AF. As others have said, feels weird to say that, but- just maybe this will be the last AF.....
> 
> I am in the United States. My donor used the non lubricated condoms. I was worried that even if it was non spermicidal, the lubrication might kill them.
> Do you guys have alot of "leakage"? I sure do, and although I know it only takes one little spermie to make it- I just feel like it all leaks right back out...
> 
> Dodgegirl- I have not used the soft cups. I am anxious to hear how you do with them though. I think that I wouldn't be able to maneuver... that I would spill it all when trying to use it. Lol....
> Ann

i got mine with home insem using sterile tubs and a 10ml syringe


----------



## gemini87

hi ann i in the uk so its NHS and they dont cover an amh as it is seen as a new test. 
i have had a hsg i had mild cramping bt i didnt take any painkillers before and i think where i was sooo nervous i was probably v v tense which wouldnt have helped
x


----------



## dodgegirl

annheins said:


> HI Ladies~
> 
> TTC & Ticking- did you both get BFP with home insems? If so, that is really inspiring to me.
> 
> Mrsmm~ Yay for AF. As others have said, feels weird to say that, but- just maybe this will be the last AF.....
> 
> I am in the United States. My donor used the non lubricated condoms. I was worried that even if it was non spermicidal, the lubrication might kill them.
> Do you guys have alot of "leakage"? I sure do, and although I know it only takes one little spermie to make it- I just feel like it all leaks right back out...
> 
> Dodgegirl- I have not used the soft cups. I am anxious to hear how you do with them though. I think that I wouldn't be able to maneuver... that I would spill it all when trying to use it. Lol....
> Ann


They aren't bad once you get the hang of putting them in/out. I have used them before so this time should be ok. I think since I'm going to be having so many insems the week of OV, I'm going to alternate puttin the sperm directly from him into the softcup and also having him put it in the donation cup then I would pour into softcup. I would think it might be a little harder for him to come into the softcup and hold onto it without spilling... so we will see how it goes !!! 10 days till he gets here....counting down the days !!! 

:happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

I used softcups with this bfp too and a few of my angels

UK girls..what did u put on the birth certificate at the father part? Unknown or withheld? 

Im being induced on Thursday..3 more sleeps!! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

here they just leave the fathers details blank
my friends hubby said he'd put his name on so there was something rather than nothing hahahaha

omg just 3 more sleeps!!!! how exciting xx


----------



## lian_83

Luna, I'm so happy for you. I remember when I first joined BnB and I looked at this thread, I was particularly touched with your journey (with you and DP separating, and then the angels) but look where you are right now.. Only 3 more days and Noah will be with you. :baby: looking forward to see his pictures when you are ready to post them.


----------



## topazicatzbet

luna - my boys are just left blank also.


----------



## c.30

> Im being induced on Thursday..3 more sleeps!!

Oh wow Luna, I bet you can't wait to meet little Noah and neither can we, lol. As Lian said, you've been through such a journey but I'm so pleased things have finally worked out for you. GL for thursday, we'll all be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL* I sure hope this is your BFP Hun, FXD with those donations!:dust:


*POPPY* thanks! It has been a rolercoaster the last 2 months!:dust:


*TTC* thanks Hun! I am not use to the wishing for AF thing, which probably stressed me more to gear up to do.... So glad MS isn't bothersome at the moment.


*GEMINI* I hope your cat is better. Those tests are near, GL:dust:


*LIAN* We are still in this thing Hun, How are you?:dust:


*LUNA* I am on a countdown for Noah with you! You help me stay committed and inspired when things aren't looking good.


*ANN* there is always leaks, however, teh softcups work wonders with that. I say practive with them and use them, we have all either gotten a BFP using them or know someone that has.:dust:


*TICKING* how are you feeling Hun?


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsMM24 said:


> *TICKING* how are you feeling Hun?

im ok, have midwife app on wednesday, and another scan on friday to look for heartbeat, really worried about that one x


----------



## momwannabe81

Onto cycle 12 :cry: AF got me


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Ladies!!

I've dropped in here before while I was pregnant with my now 8 month old daughter. She was conceived via sperm donor, at-home insemination. So good to know I'm not alone in all of it. It's very difficult to explain to others in a way that they will understand and not judge, so it's nice to have people who understand.

I had my tubes tied in July 2011, but I'm in the planning stages of a reversal so I can TTC again with Anberlin's donor. Hope I am successful! Congrats on the recent BFPs, upcoming births, and baby dust to those still trying!

As for the birth certificate, my husband's name went on Anberlin's...but that's a whole other story.


----------



## dodgegirl

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I've dropped in here before while I was pregnant with my now 8 month old daughter. She was conceived via sperm donor, at-home insemination. So good to know I'm not alone in all of it. It's very difficult to explain to others in a way that they will understand and not judge, so it's nice to have people who understand.
> 
> I had my tubes tied in July 2011, but I'm in the planning stages of a reversal so I can TTC again with Anberlin's donor. Hope I am successful! Congrats on the recent BFPs, upcoming births, and baby dust to those still trying!
> 
> As for the birth certificate, my husband's name went on Anberlin's...but that's a whole other story.



HI there Brandi ! Thanks for the encouraging words !! Are you gonna start a journal ? I would love to learn your story from the beginning and know about you wanting to TTC again.... :)


----------



## dodgegirl

momwannabe81 said:


> Onto cycle 12 :cry: AF got me

so sorry :flower: *hugs*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Dodge!

I have a journal below in my signature about my daughter, and I've mentioned it in there, and while I considered a WTT journal, I haven't had any concrete plans. With a special needs child, it can get quite hectic with one, lol.


----------



## lian_83

So sorry momwb81, hang in there sweetie. Next cycle could be the one. 

MM, I'm fine, just finished my surgery and trying for a fresh cycle.. I hope you get that :bfp: before the 9th month mark. Surely, you'll have a dragon (2012) baby. I'm only several days behind u. :hugs:

Ticking, sure it'll be fine. :thumbup: lil bean looked comfy in your utero.


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg just threw up for the first time, god pregnancy is harder than I remembered hahahaha xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* hang in there, every PG is different they say.... :hugs:


*BRANDI* welcome back! What a beautiful story....


*LIAN* so glad to hear that you are resting and healing well. I sure hope you and I can get those Dragons in! We will be bump buddies!l:dust:


*MOMWANNABE* so sorry AF flew in on you. Don't give up Hun, your sticky BFP is near, I just know it!:dust:


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

dodgegirl said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I've dropped in here before while I was pregnant with my now 8 month old daughter. She was conceived via sperm donor, at-home insemination. So good to know I'm not alone in all of it. It's very difficult to explain to others in a way that they will understand and not judge, so it's nice to have people who understand.
> 
> I had my tubes tied in July 2011, but I'm in the planning stages of a reversal so I can TTC again with Anberlin's donor. Hope I am successful! Congrats on the recent BFPs, upcoming births, and baby dust to those still trying!
> 
> As for the birth certificate, my husband's name went on Anberlin's...but that's a whole other story.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there Brandi ! Thanks for the encouraging words !! Are you gonna start a journal ? I would love to learn your story from the beginning and know about you wanting to TTC again.... :)Click to expand...

Done :thumbup:


----------



## annheins

Brandi- So glad to know of more people that did home insem and it worked!

Mrsmm- yay AF is done.... come on some healthy eggsssss~!~!

momwannabe- so sorry. I thought each time I got a bfn it would be easier but it isn't!

Dodge- you mentioned, or asked rather Brandi if she had a journal? I am new to this site- can you tell me what a journal is (I mean, I know the term definition but I mean in relation to this site- lol) and how to do/start one here?

AFM- Im on CD 22, in the crazies of the 2ww. I don't hold out much hope that this last cycle worked. It is so hard b/c I want to be positive- I have been told that if you are positive and actually "visualize" it working with no doubts- you have a better chance. I don't know if I buy that but... I will try anything. :) But- how do you do that, and also try and prepare yourself for if it doesn't work so your not devastated?

Hugs & baby dust to all

Ann


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A journal is where you can rant your frustrations, share your excitement, or talk about just anything. I have two on here now. One in General Journals for my daughter and her special needs, and the other in WTT, started today. Go to the list near the top of the page where it says USER CP SEARCH, FORUM JUMP, etc, and click Forum Jump, and under the trying to conceive area, click on TTC Journals :thumbup:


----------



## annheins

BrandiCanucks said:


> A journal is where you can rant your frustrations, share your excitement, or talk about just anything. I have two on here now. One in General Journals for my daughter and her special needs, and the other in WTT, started today. Go to the list near the top of the page where it says USER CP SEARCH, FORUM JUMP, etc, and click Forum Jump, and under the trying to conceive area, click on TTC Journals :thumbup:

Thank you!! And, can I ask another question? How do you "thank others in posts" and get thanked by others? Its probably a dumb question but I can't figure it out. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At the bottom of your posts are four options: Reply With Quote, Multi-Quote, Quick Reply and Thanks. Click Thanks. I'm not sure if you need a certain number of posts in order to see it though, but if so, they should show up soon enough.


----------



## annheins

Got it- Thank you!! I think your right, I never noticed that option until now. So maybe you do have to post so many times, just like the signature.


----------



## topazicatzbet

annheins said:


> Brandi- So glad to know of more people that did home insem and it worked!
> 
> Mrsmm- yay AF is done.... come on some healthy eggsssss~!~!
> 
> momwannabe- so sorry. I thought each time I got a bfn it would be easier but it isn't!
> 
> Dodge- you mentioned, or asked rather Brandi if she had a journal? I am new to this site- can you tell me what a journal is (I mean, I know the term definition but I mean in relation to this site- lol) and how to do/start one here?
> 
> AFM- Im on CD 22, in the crazies of the 2ww. I don't hold out much hope that this last cycle worked. It is so hard b/c I want to be positive- I have been told that if you are positive and actually "visualize" it working with no doubts- you have a better chance. I don't know if I buy that but... I will try anything. :) But- how do you do that, and also try and prepare yourself for if it doesn't work so your not devastated?
> 
> Hugs & baby dust to all
> 
> Ann

i did this on both my bfp cycles. i was posting in my journal,, well sperm has met egg now safe journey down the tube, lol. i was lucky i got a bfp both times cos i would have been gutted if i hadnt first time round cos i really did think i was preg, i was still shocked with number 2 cos although i was trying to be positive i really thought i was out.


----------



## mrslebrew

Hello Ladies! We are currently TTC #2 at home, OV around Jan. 22nd, so we are in our TTW. Sending Baby dust to you all!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies sorry i've been MIA we've had some computer issues....anyway i only have a second to write as i need to go feed the kiddos, but i'm in another cycle..was supposed to get my surge today but not here yet but i'm sure will be here tonight or tomorrow...my donor started donations on tues morning and we had tues wed and today in the morning and tomorrow i'll be out of town so he will come by in the evening and if i get surge tomorrow he will also come by sat. WELCOME to the newbies and for whoever wanted to know how we do the deed...my donor lives like five minutes down the road..he does his thing at his house and puts in small clean specimen container (like a urine cup u get at docs office) then he brings it to me and i put in instead cup...i first prop butt up on pillows then make myself have big O then pour semen in cup then insert cup then O again and try to stay propped about fifteen minutes but with three kiddos i dont always have time to lay down lol that's why i like the cups. Anyway i'm hoping/praying it works soon.....
good luck to everyone and babydust....i'll be back soon to catch up...
:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like I may get to TTC sooner than two years from now. I got a job today and start Sunday. The extra money means I can likely get my reversal sooner!


----------



## moonhippie

new girl here! We are using anonymous donor sperm and doing AI at home through our sperm bank. My DH has Azoospermia. We conceived in june on our second AI at home, but sadly lost our twins in August. We took 3 months off and started again in November. We just did our first insemination this morning after my +opk at 9am and will do our second early tomorrow am. FX this one works (its lucky #3 since the m/c) if it DOESN'T take we are switching to unmedicated natural IUI's next cycle in Feb. Baby dust everyone!

Question for those of you who have had AI's with previously frozen semen. What time schedule did you use for your insemination?


----------



## ticking.clock

Hope Luna and Noah are doing well, any news on them?


----------



## day_dreamer

Yes! On her journal....he was born just after 7:30 last night, 6lb 7 :cloud9:


----------



## ticking.clock

Has just seen my babies heartbeat x


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDI* CONGRATS on the new job! Welcome back to the TTC arena Hun! :dust:


*TICKING* how awesome! That had to warm your heart!:flower:


*LUNA* Welcome to NOAH!!!!


*MOONHIPPIE* GL! So sorry for your loss! As for the timing, there were instructions for thawing in our shipment. We had 2 vials so of course we did 2 separate times, day of +OPK and day after. In the mornings. GL :dust:


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news ticking


----------



## dodgegirl

soooo cool ticking !!! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

I can relax now, as the risk of mc drops to less than 3% once heartbeat is seen x


----------



## topazicatzbet

just the one hb then?


----------



## ticking.clock

Yes DEFINATLY only 1 baby in there! Lol xxx


----------



## annheins

Yayyyy Ticking! That is awesome. Bet you feel such a relief :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

annheins said:


> Brandi- So glad to know of more people that did home insem and it worked!
> 
> Mrsmm- yay AF is done.... come on some healthy eggsssss~!~!
> 
> momwannabe- so sorry. I thought each time I got a bfn it would be easier but it isn't!
> 
> Dodge- you mentioned, or asked rather Brandi if she had a journal? I am new to this site- can you tell me what a journal is (I mean, I know the term definition but I mean in relation to this site- lol) and how to do/start one here?
> 
> AFM- Im on CD 22, in the crazies of the 2ww. I don't hold out much hope that this last cycle worked. It is so hard b/c I want to be positive- I have been told that if you are positive and actually "visualize" it working with no doubts- you have a better chance. I don't know if I buy that but... I will try anything. :) But- how do you do that, and also try and prepare yourself for if it doesn't work so your not devastated?
> 
> Hugs & baby dust to all
> 
> Ann


Ann, I just read your journal, but was hoping it was a journal in here so that we could leave a comment (i dont want to create an account on that site to leave a comment). We are in the exact same situation :) well you didnt mention your sexual orientation, so that could be different, but otherwise it's the same !

I love that you decided to do this and you are lucky to have T in your life, he seems like a great friend.

Looks like your 2ww is almost over.....do you have any symptoms and when are you going to test ????


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave: 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

Just checking in on you all....


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello ladies...

I have not been here for a while. I am not TTC anymore with AI...DONE...BFP one day and got my period the next day...and BFN few days afterwards...

I am taking a break....

Wishing good luck to everyone...
...and HUUUGE CONGRATULAAATIONS to Tickin, and Purplepanda and some others who got BFP...

I keep reading your posts almost everyday...

...sending a baby dust your way;)))


----------



## ticking.clock

oh hun dont give up, that happened to me back in october xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*GOODLUCK* so sorry that happened to you. I hope when you are ready to give it a go again, that your BFP is quicker and as sticky as ever!:dust:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## annheins

I am out this month. AF came right on time at day 28. I am just crushed, sad, and a bit numb.
Ann


----------



## dodgegirl

annheins said:


> I am out this month. AF came right on time at day 28. I am just crushed, sad, and a bit numb.
> Ann

Sooooo sorry hun. hugs ! :cry:

We are all here for you ! :flower: Bring on AF and the next cycle ! :happydance: 

p.s. did you see my comment to you earlier? (its a few posts ago)


*AFM*: I got a POS digi OPK tonight. D comes into town tomorrow night and we will do our 1st insem then. I was hoping I would get a pos OPK later in the week so we would have more insems, but 1 or 2 will have to do. So I'm just on top of the moon seeing that smiley OPK !! I just love peeing in cups now... haha !!


----------



## drsquid

ann- so sorry,. i wish i had a friend i wanted to try to conceive with.. i just couldnt make that work for me.. so i have the one shot iui. im going open id so atleast i can feel better that the kid (if it ever happens) can find out about dad... heh maybe he and i can get together in 18 yrs.. he sounds hot =) . i thought my first try last month would be one go.. bfp ,, ride into the sunset (3 of my friends go prego first go). cycle 2 now and my hopes are as low as they were high last month


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I'm so gutted! I contacted my donor from my youngest daughter and asked if he mind donating again, because he told me a few months ago that he wasn't donating to anyone new. Well, I guess one of the children from his donation developed autism, and he's worried about that happening again. Now, I don't have any issues with autism or raising a child with autism (I've worked with autistic children, and already raise a child with disabilities), but I was really hoping that my youngest child would have a full sibling.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a shame, i know what you mean about a full sibling, i love that my boys are full brothers and feel a little bad that any more children i have will only be half siblings (although the will be raised just like full siblings so guess it doesnt matter really)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My two oldest are full siblings from my husband, Anberlin is their half sibling. It would have been nice for her to have a full sibling too.

However, none of the kids know and hopefully will ever know the difference. As far as they know, all three of them have the same Daddy (and they do, but one has a different biological father). There's a very long story behind why Anberlin was conceived via AI with donor sperm and why she's not biologically my husband's, which is described in my Waiting To Try journal (Fairy Tale link in siggy) but to look at her with my husband, you'd never know otherwise!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq12/ZoeAndIsaiahsMom/009118.jpg


----------



## SummerRocks

Ann - sorry to hear, hugs

BrandiCanucks - your youngest daughter and her daddy look alike :) You are right, no one would ever know that they aren't biologically related! 


Just a little update here; February finally arrived, with a bit of luck our boy will be born this month. It has been a challenging pregnancy, but -of course- worth every discomfort :) I am ready to share the little man with his other mommy and the world :) The weight of the belly is starting to get to me and I wish I could sleep back through the night .. if only ones before the baby is born!


----------



## ticking.clock

my 2 children have different fathers but they both look like me x
hope its the same with this baby, donor is same colouring so heres hoping x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck summer! Wishing you easy labour and delivery dust! May I ask where in Ontario you are? I'm in Brantford.


----------



## MrsMM24

*SUMMER* totally remember joining and being in 1st Tri together! That time has come for you, how exciting! Bring on the baby!:flower:


*ANN* so sorry that AF flew in Hun! :hugs:


*DODGE* you still have plenty of time, the digi, as with any other OPK or monitor, is showing the surge, so you will likely OV 12-36 hours later. Means you can get as many donations you want in. As well, the day after OV is still good for insem! GL FXD!:dust:


*BRANDI* those two look just alike, there will be no need for them to know till you are ready to tell. Hope the donor situation works out soon.:dust:


*DRSQUID* try not to stress, it can very well be your cycle! :dust:



*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

1st insem done! We will prolly do another one tonight.. Now the long ass 2ww begins! 

Oh & i got to meet his mom last tonight when i dropped him off... Shes really nice!!! Good vibes! Too bad she thinks that we are dating.... Haha


----------



## Meme an Mommy

Today is day 2. I'm so nervous. Im hoping to anxiety alone won't detour the process. And my ovulation strip still isn't saying I'm ovulating. But i have a wonderful donor that's willing to help.


----------



## Meme an Mommy

Anyone else out there ttc like me?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm definitely ovulating today. Normally, I don't mind dealing with the ovulation pains, but I know this time won't result in a baby, so I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## drsquid

thanks for the good wishes. looking forwrad to sat and hoping that my depression with femara has at least led to nice juicy follies


----------



## Meme an Mommy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm definitely ovulating today. Normally, I don't mind dealing with the ovulation pains, but I know this time won't result in a baby, so I'm quite disappointed.[/QUOTE
> 
> I get ovulatiin cramps too. Do they help you determine when to inseminate?


----------



## dodgegirl

Meme an Mommy said:


> Anyone else out there ttc like me?

hey hun. you'll have to tell us what you're doing so we know :thumbup:

there's all types of TTC'ers in here, and we are all supportive and nonjudgmental ! :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Meme an Mommy said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely ovulating today. Normally, I don't mind dealing with the ovulation pains, but I know this time won't result in a baby, so I'm quite disappointed.
> 
> I get ovulatiin cramps too. Do they help you determine when to inseminate?Click to expand...

Yup. I keep track of my CM and know when it increases that OV is approaching, and I always get pains when I OV. I also know that my OV date is always CD13 when I'm regular. My cycles are still sorting themselves out from birth 9 months ago. Today is CD13 so hopefully I'm getting back on track.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MEME AN MOMMY* Welcome! Yes, you have to give us a little insight into your journey... I am sure someone if not all of us can help out!:dust:


*DODGE* sounds good! Hope you have caught that eggy. I too had insem last night!!!! FXD!:dust:


*BRANDI* I know what you mean. Just try to tell yourself that the sooner this cycle is done, you can start the next where you WILL be successful!:dust:


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, they won't be successful for a while. I had my tubes tied after Anberlin. I'm reversing them within the next two years (it costs $5800) and then starting to try again.


----------



## momwannabe81

HI everyone, just dropping for an updated, i'm not usually active during the first 2 weeks of cycle, but action is happening and got first donation this morning, will be getting another one Monday so fx I O soon and catch that eggy. I had a nice O so cup is sucked up lol, all the spermies are there.


----------



## JLondon

I started inseminating for the first time ever this week. Had my first positive OPK on Sunday, but my donor didn't fly in until Monday so we had to start then, I had positive OPK's until yesterday, inseminated, Mon, Tue, Thur and today. We only finally agreed to go for this last month so I had only been charting since my last AF, not having much luck with temp so have given up on that and am just using OPK's cheapies from Amazon and CM testing, I don't get very egg whitey - never have but have been pregnant before, slight traces of egg white and quite watery - So now into my two week wait I guess. Keeping fingers crossed but also aware that it's my first go and so have to be real about this and that it may not happen. Still I can't help noticing every sensation I have in my belly!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:happydance:

MY DONOR CHANGED HIS MIND!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I've been inactive here for the last couple of weeks. AF showed up today and blood test confirmed a BFN for my last vial of frozen sperm. I have 1 donor who just got his STD panel redone for me so we are all set to go (if he ever gets back to me) this month. I have another donor I'm talking to in case I need a back up.

I'm really hoping that fresh sperm will do the trick this month. I just can't decide how many donations I want to ask for during my fertile window. I don't want to ask too early or too often. I want the sperm to be nice and strong when my egg finally pops. :shrug:


----------



## c.30

MrsMM, I'm praying for your BFP this month, GL with mondays donations :dust:

Christie, sorry AF showed up but glad you have a donor lined up and perhaps even a back up, they're always good to have :thumbup: FX for this cycle.

Brandi, that's great that you have the same donor :thumbup:

JLondon, GL and :dust: to you. Hope the 2ww goes quickly!

Momwannabe, GL with mondays donation, keep my FX for you.

Anyone I've missed, sorry, GL and baby dust :)

AFM, that damned witch got me :( REALLY thought this could have been it cos I had a crazy 2ww with lots of new symptoms. Thought I was late yesterday cos my LP's never been more than 14 days in 7 cycles, but this cycle it was :dohh: I'm "OK", already trying to arrange donations for 16th and 17th just not looking forward to the next 2ww!


----------



## ticking.clock

had a private scan today and got a little video of the heartbeat :happydance:

kids thought it was cool


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So it turns out that the reason my donor stopped donating to new people is because he donated to a single mom who falsified her income, and when the baby was born, she came after him for child support and won. It didn't matter that they had a contract, so he's on the hook for the next 18 years. I feel really bad for him, because he's such a nice guy. He helps women have families, and this person screwed him over.

So, after discussing it for a while and being able to prove to him that as a (soon-to-be) single mom, that I am self-sufficient and have a job and can support my kids, he agreed to another donation.

I did those prediction things for fun and all three, Jenny, Cheri and Brooke are predicting a girl before 2014. I'd LOVE another boy to even things out and to give my son a brother, but another girl would be wonderful too!


----------



## faithbabies

:friends: WELCOME to the newbies!! glad you've joined this fantabulous group of ladies! 

Brandi~ yay for your donor changing his mind! that's great! :thumbup:

Mrsmm~ thanks for always being supportive! i'm praying for your bfp this month too! :dust:

momwannabe~sounds like perfect timing! FX this is your month!! :thumbup:

jlondon~lots of babydust for your 2ww..hope it flies by! :) :)

christie~good luck with your fresh sperm donors!! i believe as long as there are swimmers waiting on the egg than you have a chance! Keep in mind sperm can live up to five days so that may help with deciding on donations :) baby dust to you! :flower:

c30~ darn that AF!! she never stays away!! fx this is the month for your bfp!! i know that i'm with you when i'm getting tired of these 2ww's lol but i'd rather be in a 2ww than waiting to ovulate for some reason lol anyway hope our bfp's are just around the corner! :dust:

afm~8dpo and no major symptoms...no spotting yet which is good but i've been incredibly irritable and mild cramps the past 2 to 3 days which makes me think AF may not delay her visit this month :shrug: ah well just hoping and praying :)


----------



## faithbabies

:friends: WELCOME to the newbies!! glad you've joined this fantabulous group of ladies! 

Brandi~ yay for your donor changing his mind! that's great! :thumbup:

Mrsmm~ thanks for always being supportive! i'm praying for your bfp this month too! :dust:

momwannabe~sounds like perfect timing! FX this is your month!! :thumbup:

jlondon~lots of babydust for your 2ww..hope it flies by! :) :)

christie~good luck with your fresh sperm donors!! i believe as long as there are swimmers waiting on the egg than you have a chance! Keep in mind sperm can live up to five days so that may help with deciding on donations :) baby dust to you! :flower:

c30~ darn that AF!! she never stays away!! fx this is the month for your bfp!! i know that i'm with you when i'm getting tired of these 2ww's lol but i'd rather be in a 2ww than waiting to ovulate for some reason lol anyway hope our bfp's are just around the corner! :dust:

afm~8dpo and no major symptoms...no spotting yet which is good but i've been incredibly irritable and mild cramps the past 2 to 3 days which makes me think AF may not delay her visit this month :shrug: ah well just hoping and praying :)

ticking~ awesome! it's such an awesome blessing to see that heartbeat!! :)


----------



## faithbabies

sorry it posted twice! dont know how to delete one :dohh:


----------



## dodgegirl

BrandiCanucks said:


> :happydance:
> 
> MY DONOR CHANGED HIS MIND!!!!


I'm confused...I thought you weren't going to have a tube reversal for another 2 years ? :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I explained in another post. I can`t afford the reversal at this moment in time and by saving $250 a month, I will have enough for it by January 2014. However, I just started a new job where I`ll be making $1200 a month before taxes (so about $900 a month) and it`s all beng deposited into my Reversal Savings Account.

I had already contacted my donor with an update on Anberlin (my youngest, who was conceived through donation) and he said he wasn`t donating to anyone new. Last week, I asked him if he was still donating to those who he had already donated to, and he said he wasn`t really donating at all because one of the women he donated to screwed him over, and now he`s stuck paying child support until the child is 18. It didn`t matter that they had a contract, he was still held responsible, which is why he stopped donating.

After a discussion, I was able to show him that I am self-sufficient and can support another child on my own, so he agreed to donate again. So, we will start trying again shortly after my reversal is done, whenever that will be. At the earliest, it will be sometime this year, and the latest, January 2014 (likely won`t be this year, as I am starting college in September.


----------



## ticking.clock

can i just say i love your daughters name


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you.


----------



## ticking.clock

its really beautiful
hmmmmmmmmmmmm would it go with Maci :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you! I don`t get that compliment on her name too often. I usually get `Why not Amberlynn?" or "It looks phony and reminds me of Anne Boleyn", but I freaking love it! I think it's gorgeous, unique, and not too far out there, like Tallulah Does The Hula From Hawaii (real name).

I think it would go well with Maci!


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah my daughter just asked what anne boleyn haha

Maci Anberlin........................... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrandiCanucks

From personal experience, little girls named Anberlin are AMAZING!!


----------



## momwannabe81

First Positive OPK and O is imminent (cervix is open) I got a donation Friday and getting one tomorrow (donor n/a on weekends). Do u think that the timing is good? It's about the same every cycle because I always O on weekends, so can't do much to increase my chances as i've done just about everything, like most of us :cry::doh:


----------



## ticking.clock

Yes sperm can live up to 5 days, good luck


----------



## lian_83

Momwannabe81, GL, i'm in the same dilemma, at best i could get O-2.. But i think, getting a donation day after positive opk is also optimal.. 

----
Girls, i'm losing my sanity with this whole donor business. The stress of dealing with some men is really making me infertile. :cry:


----------



## momwannabe81

lian_83 said:


> Momwannabe81, GL, i'm in the same dilemma, at best i could get O-2.. But i think, getting a donation day after positive opk is also optimal..
> 
> ----
> Girls, i'm losing my sanity with this whole donor business. The stress of dealing with some men is really making me infertile. :cry:

I can relate with u, although i am married but when it's about insemination time i'm on my own, if dh is present donor don't produce much (male mental issues lol) but i got some postive from todays dr visit, i had 5-6 follicles measuring 17-23 and they wanted to do trigger but refused (to expensinve and O on my own) so i am to soon, since i haven't yet i will be getting another donation tuesday and maybe wednesday also. Fx that the spermies from this morning are waiting on eggy.

And for those that use soft cup u can have vag u/s with it still in (i did :blush:). 
Also while waiting I read an artical that says that if u have PCOS a south beach diet is good and can help reduce the production of whatever causes it(don't remember but google PCOS and south beach diet)


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMWANNABE81* GL in the TWW... don't worry about the timing, it's good. They recommend BDg/donations during fertile period. The O-2, O-1, OV. O-1 is just the higher percentage of pregnancies, there are still plenty within the fertile period. You are in there!:dust:


*JLONDON* GL with the inseminations, the 1st time is always the hardest. :dust:


*BRANDI* brilliant news! Awesome! GL FXD!:dust:


*CHRISTIE2011* GL with the donor, I hope all goes well quickly to a BFP!:dust:


*CHERYL* :hugs: Thanks Hun! I love your preparation for the new cycle, March is a lucky month, and your predicted OV is GREAT! March 17th, my bday!:dust:


*TICKING* what an awesome video scan for you and the kids!:flower:


*FAITHBABIES* Thanks Hun, I sure appreciate your prayers! GL, seems these symptoms are good for you!:dust:

*LIAN* :hugs::hugs: I know dealing with men has to be difficult (not from experience however) GL Hun! Hang in there, you WILL get that BFP!:dust:


*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

AFM~ 11dpo cont to have mild cramps and backache, no spotting and no other symptoms...Af due to arrive this sat/sun so i may test in the morning or may not lol FX 

momwannabe~ FX for your spermies to reach the eggy! hope this is your cycle! :dust:

lian~missed ya lately! yeah we had trouble for awhile with donors but now have a good friend donating and it's so much nicer...what is going on with ya? hugs :hugs:

babydust to everyone else :dust:


----------



## JLondon

*JLONDON* GL with the inseminations, the 1st time is always the hardest. :dust:

Thank you.. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up as if it did work first time it'd be very lucky and I'm not the luckiest of people!! But it's like when we got the lottery over here for the first time, I was sitting there with my ticket thinking OMG I'm about to win the lottery :haha: I'm 6dpo I think.. Got my first OPK on the 29th and symptom spotting constantly, had cramping low in my right side last night, really uncomfortable going down into my groin which is unusual and
have had a few slightly sharp pains throughout today and a bit of a sicky feeling at the back of my throat.. Going to allow myself to be a little crazy about it this month, but will pull myself together in the coming months if this isn't the one. 



*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:[/QUOTE]

If I remember rightly I think you had a donation on Thurs? Really hope you get that BFP - a gift from your angel.. :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Looky wat we got! Us gay mummies anyways! :D 

https://www.babyandbump.com/same-sex-parenting/


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe you finally got a section.

dont go abandoning us though


----------



## mommy2be7772

Pinkorblue11 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!
> 
> So happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Lots of :dust: your way, hun! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to everyone in the tww, waiting to insem or about to insem soon!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WHOO HOO!!!! I'm $200 closer to my reversal! Only $5535 to go!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDI* YAY! Keep it coming!


*LUNA* FINALLY! WE have been waiting on this for some time. I have already been over and gotten involved! YAY


*AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## lian_83

MM, nice that you Od early this cycle. Also, ease up on the SS because your chart looks nice. Fxed the main difference this time is the early O. 

Faith, missed this forum as well. Its good u finally settle with your friend as donor. I truly missed mine, but things just got complicated between us. 
___
AFM, my first 2ww after my surgery. I had a scan just before my trigger and saw a nice looking folly on my left ovary.. Then had a donation after that. Quite stressful chasing for the sperm (having to fly to meet new donor) but hopefully I caught the egg.. Very, very nauseated, probably because of the trigger.. Gosh, I'm in the airport, I think I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## mommy2be7772

*LIAN*-Nice to meet cha! Good luck on your insem! We are in our TWW-FX!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LIAN* I have actually OVd this time before, CD15, I usually am CD15-18 OV except for that super loooong cycle I just had.... That one came unexpectantly. I am just hoping that a BFP is on the other end this month! GL, with the new donor, sometimes that kinda work for meeting the donor is super successful... :dust:


*MOMMY2B* Nice Avatar pic!!! :dust:


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm~~ fx for your bfp in 3 days!!! :dust:

lian~nausea is a good symptom in the 2ww!! fx you'll soon be seeing two pink lines!! :dust:

mommy2be~good luck!! hope that bfp is coming soon!! :)

afm~i think 13dpo and started spotting late last night dark brown which is normal before AF..she is supposed to fly in tomorrow so i'm thinking she's right on time :( FX for march bfp as a pos hpt would fall right around my daughter's bday, my bday or my anniversary :) march 4,9 and 12th are lucky dates :)


----------



## ticking.clock

well im almost 9 weeks and just ordered a fetal heart monitor :happydance:
cant believe im into month 3 of my pregnancy


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Thats sooo awesome ticking.clock...

Happy and healthy pregnancy;0))


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I booked my consultation for my tubal reversal. I go in on March 5. Hopefully I can start trying again soon!


----------



## SummerRocks

So our baby boy was born Feb 6 :) We went to triage on Feb 5, since our OB wanted to see us there (she was on call) High bp issues and other signs of pre eclampsia, together with being 50% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated - made the ob break my water at 37weeks+1. The baby was born 12 hours after breaking my water, weighing in at 3005g and 51cm.

He is adorable and so cute; a good sleeper, eater & pooper :)


----------



## ticking.clock

Congratulations, do we get to see a pic? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SummerRocks

https://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4527/39415910151270077680644.jpg

Picture of our beauty :)


----------



## ticking.clock

Awwwww what a stunner! Xx


----------



## JLondon

MrsMM24 - Any news?

SummerRocks - Very cute baby, congratulations :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's so handsome!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SUMMER* AWWW! He is cute!!! I mean a looker! :happydance:


*BRANDI* what good news!!! Steps closer and closer to your BFP!:dust:


*J LONDON* no news yet! Oh how I wish!!! I think we will be testing closer to each other, I lost my nerve this morning:dust: 


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## drsquid

awww. gorgeous


----------



## JLondon

MrsMM24 - I already tested, couldn't wait although I know I should have, had a couple of days of BFN's then a VERY feint BFP on Sunday morning and then this morning a BFN! Am pretty sure there was something up with the BFP though, it just didn't look or feel right if you know what I mean. Am having lots of AF symptoms now and am due on the 16th so will prob just wait and see now. (depending on how I feel in the morning). I started reading your journal today - very moving, got a way to go though, it's really well written and it's already helping me in some way.

Fingers crossed for when you find the courage to do that test :dust:


----------



## drsquid

meh, i was all good and negative this cycle... it will never happen etc and i was happy there (figure being opposite of everything from the last cycle cant hurt.. ) now im back in the .. im sure it worked etc. ive not started "symptom spotting" like last month but.. my back has hurt since sat (at a concert) so im obsessing over that.. the days were actually going by pretty fast because i felt like.. it didnt work so why agonize etc. heh, luckily im actualy pretty busy this week. oh and job interview tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Summer!! You have one gorgeous little man on your hands :cloud9: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi TTC how's you?
I'm doing ok, looking forward to my next scan x


----------



## SpudsMama

ticking.clock said:


> Hi TTC how's you?
> I'm doing ok, looking forward to my next scan x

I'm good thanks, looking forward to my first scan on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Hi TTC how's you?
> I'm doing ok, looking forward to my next scan x
> 
> I'm good thanks, looking forward to my first scan on Monday! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh how exciting, :happydance:


----------



## c.30

Emma - YAY for scan :happydance: bet you can't wait, I'll look forward to pics if you post them ;) :thumbup:

MrsMM, constantly thinking about you and still praying for your BFP :hugs::flower:

Summer, beautiful pic, congratulations!!

J, you're not out til AF shows, FX for you :hugs:

Drsquid, hope the interview went well :thumbup:

Lian, thinking of you hun and praying for your BFP very soon too :hugs: x

Faith, so sorry AF got you, GL with this cycle :hugs:

Ticking, lovely little avatar pic :thumbup:

Brandi, glad you got a date for your consultation :thumbup:

Luna, Noah is gorgeous!!! :hugs:

Ok, hopefully that's everybody **phew** :haha:

AFM, CD11, donations "booked in" for CD13 which is thursday. I've just booked the hotel and trains so a mixture of nervous and excited. Got some EWCM today so hopefully thursday will be good timing :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL* Thursday seems like perfect timing Hun! I will be thinking and sending BFP waves of dust your way!:dust:


*TTC SEPT 2010* Heeey!!! 12 weeks!!! How are you? Scan next week, I can't wait!


*JLONDON* Aw Hun! Well, no :af: is still a good sign. I am feeling like you too though, not sure what the cramping is, I am due AF on the 18th. Hey, we are like cycle buddies! Thanks for reading, it has been a VERY trying time, but DW and I are still very determined. I hope you get a late BFP!!!:dust:


*DRSQUID* GOOD LUCK!!!:dust:


Hi Ladies, :wave: Happy Valentine's Day!


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, I'm supposed to start school in September. I'm going to try and book my reversal for August and then start trying at the end of September or Octoberish. If nothing happens by November, I'll be taking a break, only because I don't want to have a baby in the middle of the school year, and a September-November pregnancy would give me a June-August due date, meaning I'd be able to take some time off school before starting second term.

Yay! I'm so excited!


----------



## ticking.clock

here is my 7 week scan video, 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6876214095/


----------



## c.30

Aww ticking, that's lovely, thank you so much for sharing :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

aww cute video

c-30- i think it went well. everyone was really nice and it doesnt hurt that someone got a day off sick yesterday because i was able to work (i work in a different section of the same group). apparently they brought 4 people through today which stressed me out a bit but.. turns out i know the wife of one of them (from training) which could be good or bad. fingers crossed. forgot to buy thank you notes today but that is my plan for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DRSQUID* so glad to hear your spirits lifting Hun!


*TCIKING* Thanks so much for sharing.... I hope things continue to go super smooth for you!:flower:


*BRANDI* loving your planning, everything seems like it will and is falling into place, Good!:dust:


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## c.30

MrsMM big hugs to you :hugs: don't worry about the forum just take the time you need to get through this hard time. Love to you both xx


----------



## ticking.clock

My sons angel day is just before Christmas, and even though he would be 17 now it still hurts xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We understand, MM24. Take all the time you need. Personally, I have two angels, gone 10 weeks apart. It'll be 4 years this year, and it still hurts.


----------



## c.30

Insem done yesterday, think I'm 1dpo but just got to wait for FF to give me crosshairs and confirm :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

:dust: to all of you TTC, we are getting close to christmas deliveries :happydance:

I have a gender scan in 7 weeks :happydance: do you think its pink or blue??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:pink:


----------



## DC Mommies

I just joined this site within the last hour. I just wanted to say a quick HELLO!!! and to tell everyone how much their stories have helped me and my partner. I am sooooo excited about sharing our journey with you all. I wish everyone the best of luck with TTC.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome DC Mommies!!!


----------



## ifoundmysoul

Just to remind you all there is also a same sex parents section now too :)


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome! :D


----------



## Myalways829

Hi ladies 

Just stalking the form :flower: i hope everybody gets their :bfp: :thumbup: this time & lets keep the :witch: :haha: away 

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: lol i sound like a rebel 

*ASF* : just looking around wont be TTC til :cry: nov but its okay:shrug:


----------



## DC Mommies

Thanks for being so welcoming, ladies :) I appreciate the love. I'm having fun getting acclimated to how things go around here. I am enjoying browsing around and reading posts randomly. I really love this site! 

Has anyone had, or know anyone who has, had luck finding an African-American donor? When I look at the various banks, there is usually only one or two. I would love to have a few more options...


----------



## Myalways829

DC Mommies said:


> Thanks for being so welcoming, ladies :) I appreciate the love. I'm having fun getting acclimated to how things go around here. I am enjoying browsing around and reading posts randomly. I really love this site!
> 
> Has anyone had, or know anyone who has, had luck finding an African-American donor? When I look at the various banks, there is usually only one or two. I would love to have a few more options...


When I was TTC it was really difficult to find one , I wanted one because my spouse wanted to have her nationality when I was going to go with my nationality (Belizean or cuban) but woul probably have to have a friend or know someone because not alot of African-Americans donate.


----------



## Christie2011

I finally got my positive OPK last night, and got a donation today. I really like the donor I ended up with. He made my first time using fresh donor sperm very easy.

This is my 5th cycle trying to conceive, but my first with fresh sperm and without a trigger shot so I'm hoping since it's a more natural cycle that it'll be good luck for me.

Good luck to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## theclarks8687

christie2011 said:


> i finally got my positive opk last night, and got a donation today. I really like the donor i ended up with. He made my first time using fresh donor sperm very easy.
> 
> This is my 5th cycle trying to conceive, but my first with fresh sperm and without a trigger shot so i'm hoping since it's a more natural cycle that it'll be good luck for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> :dust:

best of luck for you!


----------



## Myalways829

Christie2011 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK last night, and got a donation today. I really like the donor I ended up with. He made my first time using fresh donor sperm very easy.
> 
> This is my 5th cycle trying to conceive, but my first with fresh sperm and without a trigger shot so I'm hoping since it's a more natural cycle that it'll be good luck for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> :dust:



Good Luck  

Lets keep the:witch: away lol &&&&&&&& lots of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JazznTee

Hey Ladies 

I been away for awhile but all is well I am now 7months time is flying by.
can't wait to meet my little man. Trying to get this baby shower ready for the 3rd of march. but i want a moment to vent. Living in georgia sucks big time as only 2 counties will allow same sex second parent adoptions and i don't live in either. and i cant personally go down to the courts and get paper work done to release donors rights i have to have to have a lawyer draw up documents to release his rights before the my child is born. plus in this state they pursue you to put a name on the birth certificate if my wife name can not be placed then no name will go in that spot. This state makes this process difficult

Ok enough of venting about this state.

How are you ladies. and to all the bfp i have missed congratulations and to those who have yet to recieve there sending blessings your way.


----------



## Myalways829

JazznTee said:


> Ok enough of venting about this state.
> 
> How are you ladies. and to all the bfp i have missed congratulations and to those who have yet to recieve there sending blessings your way.


Hey , i know we dont know each other but CONGRATS on :baby:


----------



## DC Mommies

Myalways829 said:


> When I was TTC it was really difficult to find one , I wanted one because my spouse wanted to have her nationality when I was going to go with my nationality (Belizean or cuban) but woul probably have to have a friend or know someone because not alot of African-Americans donate.

That's exactly what I was thinking :( Well, I know lots of people...I'm sure I can find a great donor somehow.


----------



## DC Mommies

Christie2011 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK last night, and got a donation today. I really like the donor I ended up with. He made my first time using fresh donor sperm very easy.

I wish you the best of luck!!! Sending positive vibes your way :)


----------



## faithbabies

welcome to all the newbies!! :flower:

jazz...great to see ya girl! sorry about all the hassle!! :hugs:

i'll catch up on everyone's posts later, just wanted to drop in and say donations started last night and i'm "supposed" to get my surge tomorrow though the way the lines are darkening it may be wed...will just wait and see...another donation tonite and i'll be out of town tomorrow so we will get another one wed morning and maybe even thurs if i dont get my surge till wed...hopefully that covers all my bases. baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

cycle #13 for me :cry:


----------



## theclarks8687

Hey everyone I would love to join in. We are on our second month of ds at home. I love donor to death but the man kills me when it comes to time lol Luckily this month we got one good sample in the day I got a smile face. Next month I told him if I had to chain him to bathroom I would if he doesnt "cum" when I tell him to so we get this thing done lol


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: to all the new joiners!! we are getting busy in here again!:dust:


*JAZZ* so glad to see you in here again. Sorry about those county rules, that is one of the good things about living here.... I wish everyone else was in the same luck as we are.... There has got to be a way, maybe out of county or state??? 


*FAITHBABIES* sooo happy to see you are getting those donations in! GL FXD! Hun, I left a message for my Secret Santas.... on my journal.... when you get a second:dust:


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## c.30

OMG MrsMM, I am SOOOO happy for you :hugs: :hugs: Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:

Faith :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations MrsMM! 

I had my first scan today... measuring 14+1! :happydance: Pic is my avatar :cloud9: Sooo happy! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news mrsmm congratulations.


----------



## gemini87

congrats mrsmm. hope thurs goes well + relax + rest xxx

lovin the scan ttc xxx


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm~~ aww CONGRATS!! so happy for you, i know this is your sticky bean! thanks for always supporting me too! i'll be praying for u and baby bean :) hugs :happydance::happydance:

TTC~~ what a cutie! congrats :)

c30~~thank you! :)

theclarks~~ welcome! :flower: 

afm...i'm actually not due to get my surge till thursday so i got a donation last night and now i'm staying in town tomorrow so since he cant come by tonite he will drop off in the am and then wed morning and then maybe again thursday am......the lines on opk getting darker so that's a good sign :)


----------



## drsquid

jazz- that sucks. i had former neighbors that adopted in fla and had the same problem. 

mrs- YAY =)


----------



## happyh29

Mrs M i am SOOOOO pleased for you. congratulations. you gave me such support when i first started and i have kept my fingers crossed for you. i always check how your doing

keep the faith, you will be fine i have a great feeling about this xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

MrsM I'm so so so happy for you, hoping you have a smooth 9 months xx

Ttc cute scan pic Hunni, my scan is on the 14th march xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*TTC* loving that scan Pic!!! I cannot wait!


*TICKING* your scan is getting close Hun, anxious I know you are!


*HAPPYH* thank you sooo much! I know everyone wonders how I can keep up with everyone, well, I do, and I soooo remember you joining us, and I am soooo thankful for your FXD and thoughts and prayers. I am and have been returning them till you get your BFP!!!:dust:


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

what tests are you using cos some can be rubbish at getting dark


----------



## MrsMM24

*TOPAZ* they are on my journal. They were the CVS brand, and the digi Clearblue "Pregnant", this morning, I did at FRER.....

I know I am only 2-3 days late so, I am holding out nerves....


----------



## topazicatzbet

will go have a look, but some women dont process the hormone in their urine that much so you could be one of them. one of my friends here was about 7 weeks before she got a def line. the dr kept refusing to do bloods cos she had negative tests,they werent neg just extreamly faint.


----------



## topazicatzbet

just looked at my 14dpo pic and its about the same colour as that,i think your tests look ok.

you might be best stopping testing so you dont worry


----------



## ticking.clock

Tests look good to me Hun x


----------



## Myalways829

Hii Ladies 

Just checkin in to say hey  how r yall && baby :dust: to everyone thats trying to get there :bfp:

also put my chart in my signature so stock that 

well thats all


----------



## mommy2be7772

Mrs. M-Congrats, Thank God, Thank the Moon and The Stars! We are tickled Pink or Blue for the both of you...


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: to all the new joiners!! we are getting busy in here again!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JAZZ* so glad to see you in here again. Sorry about those county rules, that is one of the good things about living here.... I wish everyone else was in the same luck as we are.... There has got to be a way, maybe out of county or state???
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* sooo happy to see you are getting those donations in! GL FXD! Hun, I left a message for my Secret Santas.... on my journal.... when you get a second:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!

:nope:. because we are not moving any time, and since they don't honor my DC Marriage i am just as single as i wanna be in this state. :growlmad: no i have to actually live in the county for residency and i could question my lawyer about doing it in another state but i know she will say the child will be born in the state of georgia, Will see the legal aspects of this is annoying and since i doubt i make it full term, In too much pain. but if i do fine with me if not she has to things quick at lease release of rights which i am not worried about but it makes it easier when they ask me to fill out the documents at the hospital i can just say no one will be in that spot but in georgia they are noisy they argue you down for the fathers name. Negative one lawyer was like if you say you dont know you are lying i said really then my mother should be in jail cause she sure did know who my dad was and since he was an ass she refused to put his name on my birthcertificate she mad this snicker with her mouth i heard i said we will not be using you thank you but no thank you . I really cant stand this state.


----------



## JazznTee

Oh and CONGRATS CONGRATS THIS HAS BEEN A JOURNEY I AM HAPPY FOR YOU.


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations MrsM so happy for u as u always been kind to everyone and supported everyone on here, you definetly deserve this and hope u have a H&H 9 months


----------



## JLondon

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: to all the new joiners!! we are getting busy in here again!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JAZZ* so glad to see you in here again. Sorry about those county rules, that is one of the good things about living here.... I wish everyone else was in the same luck as we are.... There has got to be a way, maybe out of county or state???
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* sooo happy to see you are getting those donations in! GL FXD! Hun, I left a message for my Secret Santas.... on my journal.... when you get a second:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!

AMAMZING news!!! :happydance: Made me sooooo happy when I read this. Congratulations I wish you a H&H 9 months - Looks like baby D is ready to share his family :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies so i have a question...i took my opk's this morning, the EPT opk was positive but the cheaper one from i think walmart brand maybe? was not positive..so i figure i should go with the ept one but just wanted to check...i got a donation on sunday but my donor and myself both had stuff come up the last two days so we missed donations..he will come by this am and tomorrow am as well...do yall think this will cover allmy bases? thanks girls i was so hoping this was my lucky month and i hate we havent gotten more donations in :shrug:

baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* I stalk charts like crazy, so I will be on yours. I already notice that you have quite a few white circles, do you know what happened on those days Hun?:dust:


*MOMMY2B* thank you sooo much! I cannot wait to relax my nerves totally. I thank you all for supporting me as well. I know you will be joining ASAP!:dust:


*JAZZ* I am so sorry that things are just miserable for you in that state. I looove GA, born there, but for the life that I am happy with, I cannot live there yet. The state of Maryland is working to pass the laws here as we speak, however, the county we live in honors marriages and unions of other states. I think it is worth speaking further with your lawyer. Otherwise, you can make your DW a guardian of your child at some point without adoption since there will be no father lsted right?:flower:


*MOMWANNA* Thank you so much! You all have told me that it would be my turn soon, and you were sooo right.... I am staying here to support you all to your BFPs!!:dust:


*JLONDON* Thank you! Yes, I think sharing was in the cards. I am so happy, and just kinda out-of-body, each day, I look at my BFP pics and my FF chart! I can't wait till you join me!:dust:


*FAITH* I would go with the EPT, I haven't had much luck with the Walmart brand, they never seemed to get dark. I think you will be well covered with tonight and tomorrow. As you can see, I did the day of twice.:dust:


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Myalways829

MrsMM24 said:


> *MYALWAYS* I stalk charts like crazy, so I will be on yours. I already notice that you have quite a few white circles, do you know what happened on those days Hun?:dust:

No I don't even know what that means honestly lol
Im just charting to see when I ovulate , If you could tell me i would really appreciate it


----------



## theclarks8687

Faithbabies can I ask if you have been using the same donor for all your bfns? Does he have children?


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* sure, I can help there. White circles mean alot, but the 2 most common reasons they show on your chart is that 1. you didn't temp the same time or 2. you marked a symptom such as sleep deprived. If you do not temp at the same time each day, it is difficult for FF to pinpoint OV. If you happen to temp at 6am and wake within 2-3 hours on either side of that, you can use the temp adjuster to give the temp you would have had at 6am https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I hope this helps....


----------



## faithbabies

mrsmm...thanks! it was actually first response not ept but i trust it more as well than the cheapies :)

theclarks...no maam we have only been using this one for three cycles now...we started with a shipping donor from new york and used him one cycle, then he quit donating so we tried another shipping donor for 2 cycles ( i think!) and he became strange so then we tried another shipping from Canada for 3 cycles who has much success but we just couldnt get the timing right and i only got one try each time and the semen was warm once or twice so we finally asked a good friend of the family who lives like 7 mins down the same road from me and he doesnt have kids, he is gay ,single and was once tested for a problem in his testicles and there was sperm so we are praying for a bfp soon :) i was pregnant once as a result of our second IUI and i dont have any fertility probs that i know of so we think it's just a timing thing...we are big advocates of God's timing being much better than ours :)


----------



## faithbabies

the clarks~~ btw..my DH also has Klinefelter's so we share that common thing..:flower:


----------



## theclarks8687

faithbabies said:


> mrsmm...thanks! it was actually first response not ept but i trust it more as well than the cheapies :)
> 
> theclarks...no maam we have only been using this one for three cycles now...we started with a shipping donor from new york and used him one cycle, then he quit donating so we tried another shipping donor for 2 cycles ( i think!) and he became strange so then we tried another shipping from Canada for 3 cycles who has much success but we just couldnt get the timing right and i only got one try each time and the semen was warm once or twice so we finally asked a good friend of the family who lives like 7 mins down the same road from me and he doesnt have kids, he is gay ,single and was once tested for a problem in his testicles and there was sperm so we are praying for a bfp soon :) i was pregnant once as a result of our second IUI and i dont have any fertility probs that i know of so we think it's just a timing thing...we are big advocates of God's timing being much better than ours :)

That sucks with all the trouble you have been having. I'm glad you found someone closer. Timing is a huge part! I still havent gotten that one down yet. lol


----------



## DC Mommies

*Faith:* I just wanted to tell you that your children are BEAUTIFUL!! I am a foster care social worker, so I have a special place in my heart for good foster/adoptive/pre adoptive parents. Looks like you're doing an amazing job. I hope you get a BFP ASAP so you can add another beautiful little one to the pic!!!


----------



## faithbabies

DC Mommies~~ awww thank you so much for saying that! i dont know where i'd be without our babies...we've had 9 babies in 2 1/2 years and i dont regret a minute of it...the ones that left changed us for the better just as much as these angels we've adopted...we are not taking placements right now as we're hoping to get our bfp..we always wanted four kiddos but we will prob go back to fostering later on...i would be doing it all the time and take lots of kids in but dont have enough room...wish more people would foster there are so many that need good homes. anyway thank u again for the warm wishes! :hugs:


----------



## Myalways829

MrsMM24-i sleep good & the only option would be the timing cause I wake up at 5am sometimes to go to my early morning class then sometimes I wake up at 8:30 for my morning class . But that you for explaining you really helped so in March my chart shouldn't be wacky atleast I hope not lol


----------



## ticking.clock

faithbabies said:


> DC Mommies~~ awww thank you so much for saying that! i dont know where i'd be without our babies...we've had 9 babies in 2 1/2 years and i dont regret a minute of it...the ones that left changed us for the better just as much as these angels we've adopted...we are not taking placements right now as we're hoping to get our bfp..we always wanted four kiddos but we will prob go back to fostering later on...i would be doing it all the time and take lots of kids in but dont have enough room...wish more people would foster there are so many that need good homes. anyway thank u again for the warm wishes! :hugs:

I would love to foster but was refused by my local SS dept as I have had rent areas in the past (haven't for years now though!) 
It's madness as I have 2 children already, I run my own business from home, I am a childminder so I'm inspected by Ofsted and have a grading of "outstanding" as I provide a high level of care for the 9 children in my care, I'm financially stable, and have room, but due to me having rent arrears when I kicked my partner out and was getting back on my feet (8 years ago!!!) they refused me


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey that seems rediculous.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* try to adjust those times now with the link I sent and then also check the symptoms that you wrote. I think your chart can be cleaned up now. Then by March FF will be use to you. GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## lian_83

Oh, I'm very late.. MM24 -- Congratulations!!! Please be a sticky beanie! :happydance: This is defo your rainbow. Hopefully your angel will look over him/her.


----------



## firstprincess

Hi! Advice please! I have one beautiful daughter, with a partner of 6 years. Were no longer together. I would love another and im now in a relationship with my best friend! He seperated from his ex partner because he as infertile and they were so desperate to hve children, they didnt explore any other options. We have looked into IVF and IUI in clinic and simply cant afford that at the moment. We just invested ourselves in a new house. M question is are there reputable companies out there that sell sperm for home insemination or do i need to try and find a donor myself? I have no idea where to start! Anyway i hope you dont mind me stumbling into your post! Hello to you all xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*FIRSTPRINCESS* welcome to the thread, if you read back about 60 pages, you will see a list of websites that you can find a donor on for free, you can also find companies that will ship donor sperm to your home there as well. I have them listed in my journal too. GL FXD!:dust:


*LIAN* thanks Hun! I wish, hope, and pray this is our forever rainbow baby! How are things going with you? Are you going to actively TTC this cycle Hun? :dust:



*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats MrsM!!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Awwwwwwww Luna, Noah is adorable xx


----------



## ticking.clock

I need some advice but don't want to post publicly who can I pm?


----------



## momwannabe81

ticking.clock said:


> I need some advice but don't want to post publicly who can I pm?

I'm here if u need me


----------



## DC Mommies

ticking.clock said:


> I need some advice but don't want to post publicly who can I pm?


I am more than willing to help in any way I can :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

momwannabe81 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I need some advice but don't want to post publicly who can I pm?
> 
> I'm here if u need meClick to expand...

Thanks have pm'd you x


----------



## ticking.clock

:cry: I've started bleeding, been to hospital and cervix is closed but cant get scan til Wednesday


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all is ok hun, remember bleeding is really common nd you have seen lo heart beat


----------



## JLondon

ticking.clock said:


> :cry: I've started bleeding, been to hospital and cervix is closed but cant get scan til Wednesday

Your cervix can get irritated and bleed while pregnant, intercourse or any kind of straining can cause this. I'm sure you'll be ok fx for you. I know you must be terribly worried :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed it's nothing ticking!

Have to share, my baby girl

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq12/ZoeAndIsaiahsMom/IMG-20120225-00179.jpg


----------



## ticking.clock

Hcg level is lower now than it was at 5weeks plus I'm bleeding more so looks like I've miscarried x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no. im sorry hun.


----------



## c.30

Ticking, so sorry hun, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

awwww, so sorry ticking.


----------



## Myalways829

ticking- I am so sorry :(


----------



## gemini87

i am so sorry ticking. i am stil holding out hope that the figures were wrong xx


----------



## JLondon

Oh ticking I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## RosiePo

We have just done our first 6 days of at home insemination. It was a 6 day process and although I have had 3 BFN's I AM 1 day late to start my period so we are still hoping for the best. We have a known donor and have done it all ourselves at home! would be happy to answer any questions...


----------



## mommy2be7772

Ticking we are so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ticking.clock

Hoping for a scan today, the not knowing is killing me


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope those numbers were wrong and that the lil bean is ok, let us know if there is anything we can do for u :hugs:


----------



## JLondon

I would demand a scan! I do hope you get one, thoughts are with you.:hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hopefully those numbers are wrong - mixed-up result or just diluted blood sample. Just wait for the scan. Fingers tightly crossed that the lil' bean stays there.


----------



## RosiePo

Fingers crossed...still no AF....hmmm. We did insemination for 6 days with the soft cups and preseed lube. the sample was collected right inside of the soft cup a little preseed was then inserted into myself and a drop into the cup with the sample as per someones suggestion who was successful! Slid cup in right away (while still warm) and left it in there for 12 hours (overnight)-took out in the morning.


----------



## DC Mommies

Ticking: I'm so very sorry to hear that. I hope you can get a scan soon to confirm. I'm praying for you.


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* I hope that you are able to get a scan Hun! FXD!:dust:


I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. I will be sure to update...


----------



## JLondon

Glad to hear from you MrsMM24, have been worried for you, still praying for your little bean. 

And for you ticking..

My thoughts are with you both :hugs:


----------



## mommy2be7772

We will keep you in our prayers MrsMM!


MrsMM24 said:


> *TICKING* I hope that you are able to get a scan Hun! FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. I will be sure to update...


----------



## ticking.clock

Well ladies they have brought my scan forward to this morning,
The dr I seen at the hospital yesterday was sure baby would be ok and that it was a threatened miscarriage, as cervix is still closed but I'm prepared for the worst but hoping for the best.

I will update as soon as possible.

Mrsm I hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## ticking.clock

:cry: my baby gained their wings :cry:


----------



## c.30

Ticking, I am so sorry hunny, wish I could give you a hug in person. Can't imagine how hard this must be for you. BIG BIG :hugs: X


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry hun.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, ticking.


----------



## happyh29

ticking im so sorry. so very sorry. xx


----------



## momwannabe81

so sorry ticking massive hugs


----------



## JLondon

So sorry ticking, it's hard to find the right words at a time like this especially for someone you don't really know. We're all here for you.. Big :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

im so sorry ticking. *hugs*


----------



## lian_83

Ticking, I am so sorry.. I cannot imagine how painful it is :hug: I sincerely hope you will be ok after some time.


----------



## DC Mommies

Ticking: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ticking.clock

:cry::cry:

I don't want my d&c today I want to keep my baby with me as long as possible,
It's so unfair :cry:


----------



## rainbowbaby12

So sorry to hear your news! :( Sending you lots of love sweetie!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry for your loss ticking xxx

May I join you all ladies? Currently cycle number two with a donor found online through Home artificial insem. Lesbian couple.


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm home and feeling ok x


----------



## JLondon

Glad to hear you're ok. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

glad to hear you're feeling ok Ticking x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad to hear your doing ok ticking. :hugs: one day at a time now hun.


----------



## gemini87

ticking - glad to hear your doing ok so far. but as i havent said so yet, you have my heartfelt condolences m/c r a horrible thing to go thru if there anythin i can do feel free to pm me x


----------



## Myalways829

ticking - keep your head up


----------



## JLondon

Thinking of you this morning ticking, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm ok but keep crying at nothing x


----------



## Carrie&Char

ticking.clock said:


> I'm ok but keep crying at nothing x

Really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Regarding Home AI, were did people get the sperm from !!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Look online at website such as www.tadpoletown.com


----------



## c.30

Thinking of you ticking :hugs:



Carrie&Char said:


> Regarding Home AI, were did people get the sperm from !!!

As well as the one ticking mentioned, also google FSDW, FSDR, Co-parent...there are lots of websites, some which you have to pay for like a dating site and some not. Good luck :)


----------



## Carrie&Char

c.30 said:


> As well as the one ticking mentioned, also google FSDW, FSDR, Co-parent...there are lots of websites, some which you have to pay for like a dating site and some not. Good luck :)




ticking.clock said:


> Look online at website such as www.tadpoletown.com

i have looked at the tadpole town thing but been reading a few and not sure i understand the difference between some of the abreviations like AI, PI, NI


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cry it out, ticking. It'll take some time, but for now, you grieve. Don't let anyone stop you or make you think it's not okay. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~~ i've been there and know how you are feeling girl...cry and grieve for that angel! big big hugs and i'm soso sorry for your loss...we are here for you!! :hugs:

welcome to the newbies!! :flower:

afm~~ about 8dpo i've been MIA because i was trying not to stress and i had to hostess one of my best friend's baby showers this past weekend and it was rough..didnt need/want the added stress of symptom spotting and obsessing here....besides that i'm probably out this month as we only got one donation in as my donor had some medical needs himself and i think that donation was too early...i had pos LH on First Response OPK and negatives on Equate brand test SMH :shrug: anyway this month is super busy so i'm just popping in here every now and then and trying to stay positive...i have faith our blessings WILL come to us!! 
:dust: to everyone!

BTW the abbreviations...AI is artificial insemination, NI is natural insemination (sex) and PI I believe is Penetration Insemination? not too sure about that one though...


----------



## ticking.clock

Pi= partial insemination, where the guy will bring himself close to climax before entering and leaving his stuff inside x


----------



## DC Mommies

Ticking: I'm so sorry for your loss. Allow yourself to mourn. There's absolutely nothing wrong with crying...let it out.


----------



## JLondon

Aw:hugs:


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Ticking.clock

I am sooo sorry:cry: I just saw it now...

..since I am not TTC anymore, I still come check on you girls...holding my fingers crossed for all of you!

:hugs:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Ticking-We are keeping you in our prayers.


ticking.clock said:


> :cry: my baby gained their wings :cry:


----------



## lian_83

Ticking, really sorry once again. I agree with DC to allow yourself to mourn for a while. And see what you'd want to do from there.

Faith, I'm sure your one donation is enough to keep you in the running this cycle. Btw, I didn't know you were pg before. I thought that u had adopted babies and u are TTC#1, but maybe I wasn't just paying attention before. 

Carrie, welcome to this thread!!

AFM, this my my second cycle trying post-surgery.. I really, really hope that this is "the cycle." I've been TTC#1 for 3 years already, never had a real BFP. I'm trying to be positive and stay relaxed. I really, really, really need the stork to come visit me soon. :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

As awful as it sounds I have already spoken with my donor and will start TTC again when I'm ready,
I will always miss my angel but I know deep down I want another child x


----------



## topazicatzbet

it doesnt sound aweful at all, everyone feels and grieves differently.
if it was me i would be straight back to it cos thats how i handle things.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was the exact same way, ticking. Don't feel awful. I wanted another baby right away too, so we did start TTC again, and we did get pregnant again, but lost that baby too just 10 weeks later. I don't say that to take away any hope, just my experience. BUT, after discovering endometriosis, we successfully conceived and delivered my handsome son.

You'll be in my thoughts as you go on the TTC journey again.


----------



## c.30

No, it doesn't sound awful ticking, I think I would be the same :hugs:

Lian, I'm hoping that stork gets his backside in gear for you soon too!!

Faith, lots of :dust:

AFM, not much to report, it's CD3 and I'll be having donations slightly early this month if all the signs add up, CD 12 and 13 which will hopefully cover me for CD14 and 15 IF I ovulate then as I have some months...think it's all about trying to get the timing as right as possible as well as a whole lotta luck sometimes!!


----------



## ticking.clock

I am waiting until I get my next proper period which they said would be in 4/6 weeks, then I will temp that cycle but not actually have donations it's just so I can see what's going on and that I'm ovulating again.
So I think it will be may when I start donations again x


----------



## laurac1988

Ticking I think that's perfectly natural. It doesn't mean you're forgetting xxx

I'm hoping I don't ovulate early this month as my donor is away until the 12th. Shouldn't ovulate until around the 18th though


----------



## Beeka

ticking.clock said:


> As awful as it sounds I have already spoken with my donor and will start TTC again when I'm ready,
> I will always miss my angel but I know deep down I want another child x

Doesn't sound awful at all hun! We all deal with it in different ways. I too am trying straight away. The doctor said there is no need to wait - so if you feel ready, that is all that matters. I am currently waiting to ovulate but it is taking it's time :growlmad: Hope you are doing alright xxx


----------



## JLondon

Everyone is different so no one has the right to judge your decision and as you can see from everyone here, we're all with you on this :hugs:

If I was in your position, I would want to try again ASAP. As Laura says, it doesn't mean you are forgetting.


----------



## ticking.clock

TBH i am also scared of being intimate again with my donor (as i do NI ) 
as i know the last time we did anything i fell pregnant x


----------



## Beeka

ticking.clock said:


> TBH i am also scared of being intimate again with my donor (as i do NI )
> as i know the last time we did anything i fell pregnant x

I'm NI too. I received a donation the other day as my OPK's were getting darker and it felt awkward. I feel a massive sense of guilt for losing the baby so not sure if that is why. 

Try not to be scared, you seem to have a great donor and I'm sure he is sensitive enough to understand. x


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah he's been very supportive, and says he will be there when im ready to try again.
im not sure how long that will be as im still having problems from my MMC, i now have a kidney infection from having the op :nope:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Has anyone used the followin site !!!

https://prideangel.com/


----------



## momwannabe81

So ladies, my donor decided to back out so idk what i will do know, I got 2 donations on cd 10-11 and i am Oing today, what are my chances?? I know i am still in but after 12 cycles of bfns i'm not as positive anymore. I've looked into more donors online but unless i find one withing 24hrs then i'm probably out this month. (wish i knew that sooner as took clomid)


----------



## ticking.clock

sperm can live for 5 days or more happily inside a female so your still in with a chance x


----------



## day_dreamer

Carrie&Char said:


> Has anyone used the followin site !!!
> 
> https://prideangel.com/

I have...no luck finding anyone for me though :(


----------



## laurac1988

CD9 and my CBFM says "high"... hoping it will show a peak this month. It's my first month using it

Especially as my donor is away until the 10th...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My TTC journey is underway!! I had a consultation with the fertility doctor this morning. He gave me one of two options...reverse or IVF and I said reverse. I have to go back and see him on CD 3 for an ultrasound and bloodwork to make sure my hormones are okay and I'm tentatively booked for my reversal on August 8! I contacted my donor, and we're going to start trying again in October.


----------



## ticking.clock

whats a fertility monitor?


----------



## happyh29

good luck laura!!

i got pregnant after my second cycle on CBFM , it worked for me !!

Ticking a fertility monitor is like the clear blue fertility monitor. you wee daily on these sticks and the machine analyses your fertility into low, high and peak. its supposed to be more reliable than OPK but thats open to deliberation. i used opk and CBFM 

xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations on your BFP  

Last month sisn't get my positive OPK until CD 26 or something like that. So will see how it goes this month. Just please no positive while my donor is away. Don't want to do that "short notice" donor thing


----------



## letithappen12

Hi I'm letithappen12 and i have finally just joined this page due to constant persistance of my friend ticking.clock. Thankyou, Im here now x


----------



## ticking.clock

letithappen12 said:


> Hi I'm letithappen12 and i have finally just joined this page due to constant persistance of my friend ticking.clock. Thankyou, Im here now x

you sarky get! good job i luffs ya!
but welcome to the ttc donor thread, loads more advice not just mine now :haha:

x


----------



## Beeka

laurac1988 - Fingers crossed you wont get a positive OPK until your donor is back! Are your cycles always around 40 days? Similar to me - I usually ovulate between day 21 and 25. I don't like having a longer cycle. 


letithappen12 - Hello and welcome :flower: Have you started TTC with a donor already? 


CD33 for me and I'm still waiting for a positive OPK...really starting to lose hope - think this may be an anovulatory cycle :( I have no idea when to expect my period :shrug: Would prefer it sooner rather than later though.


----------



## laurac1988

Beeka said:


> laurac1988 - Fingers crossed you wont get a positive OPK until your donor is back! Are your cycles always around 40 days? Similar to me - I usually ovulate between day 21 and 25. I don't like having a longer cycle.

Last month's was 36. i think usually about the same but last month was the first month i started paying attention if I'm honest. 

Longer cycles are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Beeka

laurac1988 said:


> Last month's was 36. i think usually about the same but last month was the first month i started paying attention if I'm honest.
> 
> Longer cycles are a pain in the ass.

They really are a pain!! And made even worse when it is irregular too...I hate my cycle. My donor donates to someone else and she has the perfect 28 day cycle ovulating on CD14. Always feels like she has 2 tries in the time I get to try once. 

So you only have a 10 day LP? Do you temp?


----------



## laurac1988

The plan WAS to temp but I ordered a BBT from amazon that hasn't showed up (three weeks later) so next cycle, yes I will be temping! haha. 

It was only 10 days last month yeah


----------



## Beeka

Ah ok, that's taking it's time...have you contacted amazon? Temping will really help you understand what goes on :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yup gave them an email. They said i have to wait until the 8th and if it doesn't show up by then they will refund it... helpful... not

Ah well... there's always next month to temp (or hopefully not!)


----------



## Beeka

Indeed, fingers crossed you wont even need it x


----------



## Myalways829

letithappen1- Welcome


----------



## ticking.clock

oh im not looking forward to having to temp again :-(
definatly think i will get a fertility monitor, and i have spoken with my donor about my fears of TTC again and he has agreed to take it slowly,
just a case of waiting for AF to start in a few weeks now x


----------



## letithappen12

letithappen12 - Hello and welcome :flower: Have you started TTC with a donor already? 


Hi yes i have started, have just had my second donation, and although i think things were against me this month im still playing the waiting game for the period. it feels like this bit takes forever. lol:shrug:


----------



## letithappen12

Myalways829 said:


> letithappen1- Welcome

Thankyou x:blush:


----------



## laurac1988

Well, clearblue still says HIGH today. Please no peak before donor gets back! Hang on for two more days! (he's back on the tenth). I'm confused because I usually ovulate really late... well I did last cycle...


----------



## Beeka

letithappen12 said:


> Hi yes i have started, have just had my second donation, and although i think things were against me this month im still playing the waiting game for the period. it feels like this bit takes forever. lol:shrug:

That's because this bit does take FOREVER!! Any other 2 weeks are normal, however the the TWW feels soooo much longer!! You may still be in with a chance so will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Ticking - :) That is good that he was understanding. Good luck with the fertility monitor. 

Laura - I don't know how the fertility monitor works but really hoping ovulation holds off for you. 

I'm now CD34 - low temps and no positive OPK yet. Wondering whether it is even worth donations if I do ovulate as surely an egg this old will be no good anyway :shrug:


----------



## drsquid

beeka- im hoping for this two week wait to feel like forever cause im going to be on vacation in belize on the beach... stretch time stretch =)


----------



## RosiePo

My wife and I have recently started TTC. We have a known donor. a signed contract and have taken all precautions as far as health is concerned He has gotta all of the relative blood work and exams done...all is clear are well!

We did our first round of insemination last month and unfortunately it didnt take. I am positive its because it was a bit of a stressful process with it being the first time. (Now we feel like pros!)-Its really hard to be relaxed and stress free and I know that EVERYONE says over and over again...stress free mind will welcome a stress free successful pregnancy...easier said than done.

We inseminated everyday for 6 days. We started 2 days before expected ovulation and continued on until 2 days after ovulation.-all of my ovulation tests came back negative but I paid close attention to my CM and I am pretty regular so also calculated that way. (14 days after period)

We used 'instead soft cups' and pre seed....I would insert the pre seed into my vagina 10-15 mins before the sample-almost like a primer. We would drive to the donors home he would grab the cup from us and literally bring it back to the car...I would then just slide the cup right up there against my cervix and drive home. I would try to achieve an orgasm after getting home so that my cervix would contract and leave the cup in overnight (remove in morning).

I was late for my period this month so i thought for sure it worked...I was having all signs and symptoms of pregnancy but all negative tests. I AM NEVER EVER late for my period, im extremely regular. I finally went to the doctor and after a million tests...am definitely not prego. My period did start but only lasted 1 day and was really strange. -very light-blood looked really really dark brown and spotty.

I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????

Anyways. Now Im just waiting to ovulate again so that we can go for try #2. I am confused now because of all the complications with my period and i now dont know when ill ovulate. Im trying to pay close attention to my body. 

I need so much support right now, it is hard to stay calm and focused. So ready for baby.....


----------



## Carrie&Char

RosiePo keep chin up hun!!! xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

RosiePo said:


> I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????

yes hun it is common, so many people (even those who dont use a donor) say once they make the decision to TTC their cycle goes all over the place :hugs:


----------



## RosiePo

I guess im just not used to my body being this way.....thankyou for your love and support



ticking.clock said:


> RosiePo said:
> 
> 
> I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????
> 
> yes hun it is common, so many people (even those who dont use a donor) say once they make the decision to TTC their cycle goes all over the place :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## faithbabies

welcome Rosiepo!! yes maam seems like since starting TTC my cycles sometimes go all over the place! keep staying positive, eating right, say some prayers and i hope your lil blessing happens sooner than later! :) :)

afm~~ spotting today and AF set to arrive tomorrow, my birthday :( of course. but i figured with our one donation this time wasnt going to work. i'm feeling bummed between that and turning 35 tomorrow think i'm going to open my new bottle of Moscato and drown my tears in it! :wine: Just wondering if i'm going to have to eventually do go back to my RE and get this done...i sure hope not! gonna give it a few more tries...this was only my 3rd shot with this donor anyway. 

:dust: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## RosiePo

Thank you thank you. Yes...trying to stay hopeful! I just worry that where my period was all wonky this month that ill miss my ovulation. :( paying close attention this month!


----------



## chearty

Like you RosiePo, we also have a known donor and contracts, etc... 

I was completed prepared with my ovulation pee sticks and charting my cm, all of it... Then suddenly the month before we were set to inseminate, everything went crazy.... 
So as a last minute decision, we bought the fertility monitor and decided to use it just as a back up in case things went wonky during the month- and I'm glad we did. 
According to my charting and pee sticks, we wouldn't have started TTC until a full week later than we did. Thankfully, the monitor had us start on the 30 of jan, the 2 and 4th of feb. On february 18th, we got a positive on our HPT. 

We used Concieve plus (just like preseed) and zestica (another fertility friendly lubricant). We had the donor ejaculate into the instead softcup, then we got me all primed up with the zestica while we waited for the sperm to liquefy. Then we used a oral syringe to suck up as much of the sperm as we could, inseminated, then lubed up the instead cup and placed it inside to keep it all in place. I slept with it in and removed in the morning... 

I know the monitor can be a bit pricey, but I feel like it made the biggest difference for us. had we relied on pee sticks and my super regular periods we wouldn't have started TTC until the 12 of feb- which would have been a whole week late.... just saying it might be worth trying- especially if you still have a few days before AF starts...


----------



## RosiePo

Wow~ thats so interesting. and did you not notice a change in your cervical mucus either???? ill have to look into getting one. I just stopped spotting yesterday. although my period because of the first insemination was late...so im really confused this time as to when id ovulate. I have been really'dry' as far as cm...


----------



## faithbabies

Soooo Happy Birthday to me! AF arrived bright and early :( onto round 11..fingers crossed!


----------



## RosiePo

:( BUT to try to put a positive spin on things......at least every time this doesn't work, we will all be that much more knowledgeable of the process...inseminators. lord.

Our time will come....


----------



## chearty

I definitely had a change in my cm. For 7 months prior it was always right on track with ovulation and verified by the pee sticks.. Then the month before we tried our first insem I was trying to rely just on cm, since I didn't want to buy more ovulation pee sticks. As O day came around (day 14 for me) I still hadn't had any cm- which was abnormal for me. Then on day 19 I had cm but didn't get to the ewcm stage... it was weird... then i did all this research that said some women have cm AFTER their O, or before and after.... so i think that I had it after O day... Could have been anything that changed it though- not enough vitamins, water, having the sniffles, etc. That's why I figured I needed to just get the fertility monitor because I didn't want to chance missing my O day. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you and your next attempt!! To be honest, i never expected it to work the first time, Most of my friends got lucky on the second attempt. I was looking at the first attempt as a sort of practice run, thinking I'd reach EXPERT home inseminator status on round two- I'm sure that's what's happening for you!


----------



## c.30

faithbabies said:


> welcome Rosiepo!! yes maam seems like since starting TTC my cycles sometimes go all over the place! keep staying positive, eating right, say some prayers and i hope your lil blessing happens sooner than later! :) :)
> 
> afm~~ spotting today and AF set to arrive tomorrow, my birthday :( of course. but i figured with our one donation this time wasnt going to work. i'm feeling bummed between that and turning 35 tomorrow think i'm going to open my new bottle of Moscato and drown my tears in it! :wine: Just wondering if i'm going to have to eventually do go back to my RE and get this done...i sure hope not! gonna give it a few more tries...this was only my 3rd shot with this donor anyway.
> 
> :dust: to all you lovely ladies.

Belated Happy Birthday Faith :flower: sorry AF got you in the end but I hope you still had a good birthday anyway and enjoyed that Moscato :thumbup: fingers tightly crossed that this is your month :dust: :hugs:


----------



## letithappen12

WEll today I have started with the clearblue fertility monitor hopefully this might help me sort my cycle out properly. Dont know if my luteal phase is too short or not thou 11/12 days?


----------



## laurac1988

Mine is 10/11 days so we're in the same boat.

Day 15 and clearblue still says "high"


----------



## ticking.clock

well im waiting for af to start, hopefully within the next week, as im sure i ovulated last friday after my MMC, if i'm right AF should start by next weekend.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope sh is kind to you hun, how are you doing


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm ok Hun, now fully recovered from the op, still get upset at stupid things but I know it will get easier xx


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ hugs...it does get easier but always hurts...i hope your sticky bean is just around the corner :hugs:

afm~ been using clear blue digital and regular clear blue opk's this month...been negative on both until about an hour ago i got smiley face on digital and neg on the regular...anyone want to explain that? lol I started donations this am...i would usually get surge tom. or the next day so i may be early but since we are doing donations tom morning and wed morning i think we're covered for the month. Have always wanted a dec baby. ;)

fingers crossed and baby dust for all!! :)


----------



## JLondon

Ticking.. Glad to see you're close to trying again. Little angel bean won't be forgotten and I'm sure a little part of that bean will live on in your next one:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

OMG did i miss your BFP post???

congratulations xxx


----------



## Christie2011

I have no idea what's going on this cycle. Sunday at 4pm I got a :) on my clear blue digital ovulation kit, but then by 6am Monday it was back to negative. I had taken a test a few hours before the positive on Saturday and it was negative. Was it just a false positive or could my surge have been so short?

As of this morning I still don't have a temperature shift (no beginning of a temp rise yet). I"m wondering if this is going to be an anovulatory cycle. I got a donation last night, just in case, but feeling very hopeful at the moment and had to share with someone who would understand.

Thanks for listening.
:dust:


----------



## JLondon

ticking.clock said:


> OMG did i miss your BFP post???
> 
> congratulations xxx

Thank you.. It was a shock! Still can't quite believe it! xx


----------



## JLondon

Christie did you get a donation before Sunday? I'm sure it is quite normal for it go back to negative, you may have just caught the end of the high on Sunday?


----------



## momwannabe81

U can O 24-48 hrs after the surge so don't worry about being negative and as long u keep temping u will know for sure when u did O. fx
afm it's another bust, af got me this am so now i'm onto cycle 14 which idk what wil happen as donor asked if i wanted a donation after telling me he didn't want to do it anymore last cycle on all days it was on O. So idk if he will this cycle but i am getting referral to do IUI and since i've done all the testing needed i should skip and get setup straight away with the procedure, since i O on my own idk if they still want me to take clomid. Hope i get in soon if not might not get a try until cycle 15.


----------



## Christie2011

JLondon said:


> Christie did you get a donation before Sunday? I'm sure it is quite normal for it go back to negative, you may have just caught the end of the high on Sunday?

I tested 2-4 hours before I got my positive and it was negative, so I'm pretty sure it was the start of the surge I caught. Just concerned since the surge was so short. If I had only been testing once a day like the instructions say, then I would have missed it. Lucky for me I'm a POAS addict and tested at least 3 times Sunday.

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## JLondon

Thank you :)

I'm not too sure how it all works, but the negative was 12 hours after the positive wasn't it? So the surge can go down, I've only got proper dark positives once on the two cycles I tested, by the next day they had faded which meant negative.

I didn't temp as I just didn't get on with it and relied totally on the opk's as I couldn't rely on my cm either, I had ewcm about 4 or 5 days before I ov'd, so if I'd been relying on that I would have been bu**ered! So keep going with them and I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon. :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Christie2011 said:


> I have no idea what's going on this cycle. Sunday at 4pm I got a :) on my clear blue digital ovulation kit, but then by 6am Monday it was back to negative. I had taken a test a few hours before the positive on Saturday and it was negative. Was it just a false positive or could my surge have been so short?

its fine hun my surges were only a few hours too
neg at 6pm
positive at 9pm
negative at 6am

i still got pregnant so dont worry hun xx


----------



## JenluvsDot

I am married to a woman, and the cost of a sperm bank is crazy!! I signed up with knowndonorregistry. At first, I got annoyed with the site, but then a guy msged me who lives in our area willing to donate for free. We met him, and then his wife. The first try didn't work, but we will be trying again soon. Fingers crossed. He comes over and leaves us his sample. I think we are going to try the instead cup this time to keep things from leaking out. Good luck!!! We are using 10cc syringes. I read that it isn't good to use a bulb syringe because you can loose some of the spermies in it. My wife likes to use a speculum because she can visualize my cervix easier. I work at an obgyn clinic, so I just bring home some disposable ones. Whatever makes it easier, ya know!


----------



## mamidoll

Hi i am new to this..just joined up today! i am a married mami of a almost 3yo boy and i am not using donor sperm, actually my husbands, but i need somewhere to go when i feel the need to talk or ask questions. To give a lil background..I had a traumatic labor w/my 1st and it resulted in me having a condition called vaginismus (if you arent familiar, its a condition where the muscles on the pelvic floor involuntarily contract making intercourse EXTREMELY painful and in my case next to impossible) We want so badly to have another so we are trying at home insemination. we just inseminated for the first time on friday, then again sat, sun, mon, tues, but i got a positive LH surge reading this afternoon. so we are planning to keep inseminating tonite and right up until this friday to give us a whole week of coverage since my cycles vary from 30-32days. I was just wondering if anyone could offer some advice when doing it this way..neither of us have any known fertility problems..the only prob is that i cannot have intercourse. Thanks so much for your kind input!


----------



## JazznTee

JLondon said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: to all the new joiners!! we are getting busy in here again!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JAZZ* so glad to see you in here again. Sorry about those county rules, that is one of the good things about living here.... I wish everyone else was in the same luck as we are.... There has got to be a way, maybe out of county or state???
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* sooo happy to see you are getting those donations in! GL FXD! Hun, I left a message for my Secret Santas.... on my journal.... when you get a second:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!
> 
> AMAMZING news!!! :happydance: Made me sooooo happy when I read this. Congratulations I wish you a H&H 9 months - Looks like baby D is ready to share his family :hugs:Click to expand...


yes i could go to another state or countie its just they want residency and thats what i don't have because right now there are no plans in moving and my wife is about to be deployed overseas. So right now i am just frustrated but there is nothing i can do about it at the moment i live in a conservative state


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> *MYALWAYS* I stalk charts like crazy, so I will be on yours. I already notice that you have quite a few white circles, do you know what happened on those days Hun?:dust:
> 
> 
> *MOMMY2B* thank you sooo much! I cannot wait to relax my nerves totally. I thank you all for supporting me as well. I know you will be joining ASAP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JAZZ* I am so sorry that things are just miserable for you in that state. I looove GA, born there, but for the life that I am happy with, I cannot live there yet. The state of Maryland is working to pass the laws here as we speak, however, the county we live in honors marriages and unions of other states. I think it is worth speaking further with your lawyer. Otherwise, you can make your DW a guardian of your child at some point without adoption since there will be no father lsted right?:flower:
> 
> 
> *MOMWANNA* Thank you so much! You all have told me that it would be my turn soon, and you were sooo right.... I am staying here to support you all to your BFPs!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JLONDON* Thank you! Yes, I think sharing was in the cards. I am so happy, and just kinda out-of-body, each day, I look at my BFP pics and my FF chart! I can't wait till you join me!:dust:
> 
> 
> *FAITH* I would go with the EPT, I haven't had much luck with the Walmart brand, they never seemed to get dark. I think you will be well covered with tonight and tomorrow. As you can see, I did the day of twice.:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


Nope in order to give her guardianship, That removes Guardianship from me so thats out. 
everything would be ok if they would just grand a second parent adoption in my county but thats not happening before the papers get filed they get thrown out. and there will be no father listed cause i am not listing him but they will want him listed i am just going to have to act as if i have no clue what his darn name is...smh state laws suck cause when i researched this it said georgia allows same sex second parent adoptions but when you go deeper you find out only 2 counties will allow. and tell me why those 2 counties are in the hood with horrible school systems.. smh i will just have to wait the only thing i can do right now is try to get residency with out moving in a state that will allow it so i have to search difffrent attorneys and see what they say so i can get around the law


----------



## JazznTee

So Ladies I am in my last Trimester 33 weeks on saturday.
I love this feeling of being pregnant and all but Micah you are starting to outgrow your stay in mommy tummy. I would love for him to arrive before the 20th of April healthy so my wife can be at my labor but i doubt it my kids are never arrive on their due date or near it. even though my due date is May 12.

I will attempt to walk him on out. contractions have started but they come and go or they will come all day and then fade away right before i decide to go to the ER.

3/3/12 I had my baby shower it went well.
and yesterday i had my photo shoot so when i get those pictures i will post them.

I miss you ladies... I am sorry for your loss Ticking but i am glad you are in a positive state of mind.
and to anyone else who has had a recent Miscarriage... Keep your head up
to the ladies who have recieved bfp's congrats Have a H & H 9months.
 



Attached Files:







8month.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









8month2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLondon

mamidoll said:


> Hi i am new to this..just joined up today! i am a married mami of a almost 3yo boy and i am not using donor sperm, actually my husbands, but i need somewhere to go when i feel the need to talk or ask questions. To give a lil background..I had a traumatic labor w/my 1st and it resulted in me having a condition called vaginismus (if you arent familiar, its a condition where the muscles on the pelvic floor involuntarily contract making intercourse EXTREMELY painful and in my case next to impossible) We want so badly to have another so we are trying at home insemination. we just inseminated for the first time on friday, then again sat, sun, mon, tues, but i got a positive LH surge reading this afternoon. so we are planning to keep inseminating tonite and right up until this friday to give us a whole week of coverage since my cycles vary from 30-32days. I was just wondering if anyone could offer some advice when doing it this way..neither of us have any known fertility problems..the only prob is that i cannot have intercourse. Thanks so much for your kind input!

Hi Mamidoll :flow:

Sounds like you are doing good with your insems, I had insems over 5 days, the first one being on day -02. I would recommend using preseed and softcups, I take it you know to let the sperm settle for 10 mins before loading the syringe? My donor deposited directly into the softcup, after 10 mins he loaded the syringe and then I inserted preseed first and then the sperm straight away, lay down with hips elevated for at least an hour and then inserted the same softcup and slept with it in. (I did my insems at night so I could do this) A big O is recommended to help the cervix dip down and pic those little guys up.. Good luck :dust:


----------



## bluerose2012

hi guys

hope you dont mind me butting in but me and oh are trying at home insemination for the first time,im not 100% sure if ive got things planned right,im due to ov on the 27th this month so was thinking of doing it on the 23rd,25th and 27th do you think this is going to be right timing? also im i right imserting the sperm as soon as he gives it me with a pillow under my bum? and heard i need to bring myself to the big O after ive inserted it and leave the syringe in there for a bit to stop leakage?
is there anything else i need to do or have i got everything covered.

thanks in advance


----------



## mamidoll

JLONDON- thanks so much! we are planning on getting the instead cups if this month doesnt work (which im not expecting it to, this month we are kinda just practicing..LOL). I don't know how well they will work though b/c i have such a hard time inserting ANYTHING into my vagina, even the syringe, but i manage. I got a REALLY dark line this AM on my OPK and i also have CM today..so we are planning on doing another round tonite when he gets home from work and tomorrow as well. Thanks again! hope to talk soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Myalways829

mamidoll - Hiii

bluerose2012- hiiiii

JLONDON- hiiii 


& Hiii to all the other ladies ! Its been a while since i've been on , how are you guys doin ?


----------



## JLondon

Hey :)

I'm good thanks, getting a bit annoyed with myself as I can't get my pregnancy out of my head, but am sure I'll get used to it as time goes on!

How are you?


----------



## annheins

Hi Ladies- I have been MIA for a while. I just was so lost after my last bfn.... I am going to do some catch up reading to see how everyone is... but- in the meantime I am hoping to get some input...

Ok- since I was last on- I went for the hsg appt- but that was a mess, very painful- and the dye all leaked out before making it to my uterus- they would have had to start over and I said no. Went to my GYN to follow up- she agreed to let me wait on redoing it and gave me clomid 50mg to start next cycle. However, she asked me to tell her the process of home insem I use from start to finish- and she said "I doubt that any- or hardly any sperm are even making it alive inside of you- to your cervix." I asked why and she couldn't give me an answer though. What confuses me is- for example- if I was going to do IUI- I could bring in a fresh sample of semen as long as I got it there in 30 minutes or less. So- if I am inseminating in that same time frame- why are they dieing??

Anyway, I am 1-2 days post AF being due. I do have AF cramps, off and on. And, yesterday I had one time of teeny tiny light pink spotting, really teeny amount though. I have a hard time beleiving it could really have worked- especially since I do have cramps but.... 
More to come. 
Ann


----------



## annheins

MrsMM- I just was starting to read back and saw your post from the 21st that you got a BFP! That is absolutely tremendous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## laurac1988

Back on my 2ww now! Little worried as I only have a 10 day Luteal Phase... but we shall see how it goes. Have a look at my diary (link below) for a funny story about my donation and LH surge. It's hard to explain without the pictures...


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I think AF is going to arrive tomorrow on CD26 (since ERPC op for MMC ) which is exactly the time AF was coming in cycles prior to my BFP so fingers crossed it hasn't altered my cycle much!!
my tummy is gurgling away tonight, a sign of impending AF for me


----------



## momwannabe81

Do any of u get fresh sperm in shipping method. I'm hopefully using it this cycle for the first time so was wondering any cheap kits i can buy or suggestions on the process. We are doing video chat in the next few days and i am really nervous, he will decide then. I found a kit for $80 thru a facebook group for donors. Is that cheap?


----------



## annheins

Ticking- I am so sorry for your loss. ((Hugs)).

I'm out this month. Decided to poas- bfn- and within an hour got af. :( ALthough I can't even imagine this ever working and my getting my dream of being pg and a mom- I am still so sad to get the bfn result.


----------



## ticking.clock

I felt like it was never going to work but on month 4 I got my BFP
Despite loosing my baby I'm not going to give up, so please don't xxxx


----------



## JazznTee

momwannabe81 said:


> Do any of u get fresh sperm in shipping method. I'm hopefully using it this cycle for the first time so was wondering any cheap kits i can buy or suggestions on the process. We are doing video chat in the next few days and i am really nervous, he will decide then. I found a kit for $80 thru a facebook group for donors. Is that cheap?

Fresh sperm being sent has to have a tyb buffer in it in order for the sperm to be used. Or else sperm with no tyb will die it will dry up. 80 is a great price


----------



## annheins

ticking.clock said:


> I felt like it was never going to work but on month 4 I got my BFP
> Despite loosing my baby I'm not going to give up, so please don't xxxx

Ticking- thank you! I have respect for your attitude going through all of that! I love this forum, because it gives me hope! My GYN told me she didn't think sperm could make it to insemination. Can you give me tips on how to transport so I have the best chance? Also, I get SO much leakage, any idea how to avoid that?? I know these are TMI questions, so if your not comfortable answering I totally understand.


----------



## ticking.clock

Sorry that's not something I can help you with as I do NI x


----------



## annheins

ticking.clock said:


> Sorry that's not something I can help you with as I do NI x

Ticking- not to sound dumb but I have never heard of NI- what is that>


----------



## momwannabe81

JazznTee said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Do any of u get fresh sperm in shipping method. I'm hopefully using it this cycle for the first time so was wondering any cheap kits i can buy or suggestions on the process. We are doing video chat in the next few days and i am really nervous, he will decide then. I found a kit for $80 thru a facebook group for donors. Is that cheap?
> 
> Fresh sperm being sent has to have a tyb buffer in it in order for the sperm to be used. Or else sperm with no tyb will die it will dry up. 80 is a great priceClick to expand...

Glad it is, that's the price including shipping and the tyb, he kind explained how it works just hoping we can give it a shot this month, the donor i'm considering had 10 successful donations so fx he accepts us and we can start.


----------



## ticking.clock

annheins said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that's not something I can help you with as I do NI x
> 
> Ticking- not to sound dumb but I have never heard of NI- what is that>Click to expand...

NI means natural insemination, ie we have sex


----------



## ticking.clock

Bump, how are we all doing?

I'm still waiting for AF


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANNHEINS* I wish you luck! As for survival, using the kits is the best way unless you have a donor that is very close in proximity or can come over and give you a fresh donation. as for leakage, the greatest thing that I have found are teh SOFTCUPS, I swear by them!!

:wave: Ladies!


----------



## ticking.clock

Oh mrsm I didn't know you mc, the day before me too hugs Hun xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry to hear about your loss MrsMM24.

hope everyone else is ok.

afm. i ve started to internet date, been talking to a guy for 2 weeks now and we are meeting up next fri. if things go well wonder how he will take the news that my boys are ai concieved.


----------



## ticking.clock

Ooooh congrats topaz I've just started "chatting with/ met" a guy, he has had the snip so still going to do donations, 
Wonder how he would take the news lol


----------



## bluerose2012

well me and oh have just done our first AI we dtd so to speak on the 23rd 24th 25 n 27th wanted to do it 27th too but oh was shattered by the time i got to bed(i was working late that night didnt go bed till after 1am~) hope we have done enough i got a positive opk on the 25th so fingers crossed


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies just popping in to say hi :hi: I am 8 or 9 dpo..mild cramps the last couple of days and acne which is not unusual the week before AF :( fingers crossed that it's not the witch. I think we're going to only do 3 more tries at home insem and if no bfp we are going back to our RE for IUI.... sigh

:dust: to everyone! :)


----------



## laurac1988

So, yesterday I was on the way to work on the tube and I lost like three stops... I think I fainted, but it's difficult to know for sure as I was sitting down. I know I got to London Bridge and went very very hot before waking up at Westminster station. I was meant to get off at Waterloo so had to go back on myself. I got to work and spoke to my supervisor as I still didn't feel great at all, and she sent me to the hospital to get checked out. I did tell her I might be pregnant too... so that's out at work. I know she'll keep it to herself though, which is ok.

So I went to the hospital and they were VERY thorough indeed, which I thought was a good thing. After bloods and urine samples they diagnosed a UTI - joy. Oddly, though, I don't feel I've had symptoms of a UTI. Sure, the nausea can be accounted to that, but I don't feel like the stomach pain I've been having is in my bladder area at all - and it's not an irritated or burning pain - more a crampy pain. I dunno, maybe it's a dormant UTI that had been there for a while. I haven't had a urine test in a ridiculous amount of time so it may have just been picked up.

Anyhow, I don't FEEL like I have a UTI.

Still holding out hope that it might be a BFP in a few days time. They did do a pregnancy test at the hospital, but it was negative. But then at 5DPO, it would be. The doctor said he couldn't rule out a pregnancy and gave me pregnancy safe antibiotics just in case.

Anyone been in this situation and still got a BFP?


----------



## mechanica

Hello all, 

It's been a while but just came back quickly to check up on how you are all doing. Fab to see some BFPs but sad to see some losses too :hugs:

My twins are now just over 3 months old. I gave birth to a girl and a boy in late December. I never thought i would get here when i was TTC! I am doubly blessed but still so so broody! Hope that passes!

I just wanted to say, dont give up! As each month passed i thought about giving up, but i'm so so glad i persevered! I hope that soon you will all be where i am.


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg twins!!! I'd cry lol


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies. its been awhile. this is the first thread i posted on here when i joined and i just wanted to see how everyone was doing. im 6 dpo and not feeling very hopeful. its prob just hormones due to PMS. it was DH and my 1st go w/ at home AI this month. im hoping it works but im being realistic at the same time! it would be nice to get some reassurance from ladies who have had success! good luck to all of you! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

woooohoooooooo

AF has arrived


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay. now make that your last visit for 9 months witch


----------



## ticking.clock

ah im not expecting it to work first month
donations are already planned


----------



## mechanica

ticking.clock said:


> Omg twins!!! I'd cry lol

Why? I feel doubly blessed.


----------



## ticking.clock

mechanica said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Omg twins!!! I'd cry lol
> 
> Why? I feel doubly blessed.Click to expand...

Nah i would cry in shock but would love it :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

grrr... Some eejit who used to be on a forum I'm on email me just now saying 

"normally have them symptoms before af then day later i normally come on.i asked my friend who is a witch and she says your not pregnant this cycle, but keep in their. you will be "

FURIOUS!

How rude! How absolutely disgustingly rude!


----------



## drsquid

laura- im mostly offended by the poor spelling =) just ignore them

id flat out cry if i was pregnant with twins. im single and do not want more than 1. quite frankly id look into sd even for twins.


----------



## mechanica

drsquid said:


> id flat out cry if i was pregnant with twins. im single and do not want more than 1. quite frankly id look into sd even for twins.

What is sd?


----------



## drsquid

oops i meant sr.. selective reduction. twins are awesome, but not for me.


----------



## ticking.clock

Omg I could never do that even if I fell with octuplets lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

Would that even be aloud. I understand with extream multiples where survival is drastically reduced. But that's not the case with twins so would drs do it cos you only wanted one, you would risk losing the other too. 

Sorry not for me. Id find a way to manage.


----------



## mechanica

Wow, thats incredibly insulting and pretty ignorant. 

I'm single too and i have an older child too. Obviously i did not plan twins but you find a way to cope - it always perplexes me that someone would go all out to get pregnant and then abort a child. Madness.


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Twins are a blessings!

Double care, double trouble!! most of all: DOUBLE JOY;))


----------



## laurac1988

I would be shocked if I conceived twins, but would be thrilled


----------



## c.30

I agree with Laura, it would be a bit of a shock, but my God a wonderful one :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hi all.. I would love to have twins, even triplets. I know being single would be very difficult but I'll do my best to handle them. My FS is always so worried to put me on high dose of Clomid because I have PCO and I sometimes produce more than one egg naturally, but I told him, I've been TTC for so long now and it's been mentally and emotionally draining, at least if I get multiples, then I could 'retire' from this. 

Well, some might argue that TTC is nothing compared to taking care of children, but I'm just the type of person who knows exactly what I want and need in my life.

Mechanica, I didn't know u had one boy and a girl. I thought that u had twin girls. But honestly, I'm envious of u.. Do u have pics??

:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

my daughter and my friends think im going to have twins, after loosing my baby a month ago i would now be thrilled to have twins.................. or 8 for that matter hahaha


----------



## drsquid

how is it insulting for me to say that for ME twins wouldnt work? that is no judgement on you. perhaps i want to have a child and want to provide the best care and life for that child and feel that i cant do that if i have more than one. everyone makes individual choices. just as i wouldnt judge someone for having mutiples (i have 2 friends with triplets) why would you judge someone for not wanting to do the same?


----------



## gemini87

drsquid - i dont think the issue here is entirely with you being wiling in making that choice but when some people go to great lengths to have kids they are greatful for a viable pregnancy no matter how many they conceive. + that includes me while i respect ur decision + having the same attitude at one stage that i clearly only wanted one baby not twins which is a risk for me as i have twin siblings through my mum releasing too many eggs. having been ttc for 4 years with nothing to show for it bt my memories of my m/c i would be ecstatic to have a happy and healthy pregnancy be it one baby or more no matter how difficult it may be + i was there when my mum brought the three of us up single handedly so i know how difficult coping as a single parent can be.

p.s. hope all u lovely ladies are well

afm - have my fs appt 2moro + am nervous as hell as things have been so crazy this end i havent had time to ponder til the last day or two :dust: to all

xx


----------



## mechanica

drsquid said:


> how is it insulting for me to say that for ME twins wouldnt work? that is no judgement on you. perhaps i want to have a child and want to provide the best care and life for that child and feel that i cant do that if i have more than one. everyone makes individual choices. just as i wouldnt judge someone for having mutiples (i have 2 friends with triplets) why would you judge someone for not wanting to do the same?

Why would you say to a person with twins 'rather you than me, i'd abort one' (which is what you insinuated). How is that not insulting? I didn't think i could cope either, but since i was TTC all along, why would i abort a healthy foetus? it's like saying to someone who has a child born with disability 'oh, i couldn't cope with that, i'd have got rid'. No one PLANS multiples (except possibly octomum, but whatever), just like no one plans disability, so how could you possibly judge your friends who have triplets?? Thats like saying 'oh, i don't judge my friend because she has brown hair'.

I'm not judging you for not wanting twins (whatever works for you), i'm just wondering why you felt the need to comment on my situation - it's rude. I came here to support everyone here since i was a member of this thread for a long while; i didn't expect someone to scoff at my life or the fact that i was BLESSED with an extra child.


----------



## drsquid

i dindt comment on your situation. i had no idea you were pregnant with twins (and actually didnt realize you were pregnant with twins til just now your ticker says baby not babies).. i was commenting on ticking clocks "omg twins id cry" which i had no idea had anything to do with you. and no i wouldnt say it to someone with a child with disabilities (just as i wasnt aware i was saying it to you) but.. i think there is nothing wrong with knowing you would terminate if you were pregnant with a child with disabilities


----------



## ticking.clock

My son has a "hidden disability" and I love him to bits, he's funny, witty, loving and crazy just like me!
His friends don't believe him when he tells them about his condition as you just can't tell he has it.
Hell I'd be happy with 10 babies right now I just want to make it to a live birth :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

MECHANICA, congrats on the twins!! Can't wait to see the lovelies!

As for the multiples comment, well, I didn't and don't want twins, but GEMINI put it best. We are going through great lengths to concieve and I have had 2 MCs in less than a year. If I was pregnant and told I had two in there, I would jump for joy!!


----------



## gemini87

mrsmm - only just seen your post. i am so so sorry for you + family. hope you take your time to deal and recover from this. my thoughts are with you all
xx


----------



## drsquid

part of my reasoning is also the risk factor. yes high multiples are far higher risk ,but twins are not a negligible risk. i read preterm us all day on twins (and singles too i admit). again, for ME, and ME ALONE. a singleton pregnancy would be my ideal. at this point i havent even achieved a bfp so it is all just talk. we never really know what we will do in any given situation until we are faced with it.


----------



## Meishka

Hello everyone, ok so Im new to this whole forums and posting stuff, and although this has nothing to do with the previous conversation, I fear trying to navigate anywhere else or I might not find my way back to the Lesbians TTC with a donor link I found on this site ( thank u Mrsmm24, I think that's your screen name lol, I suck at this forum stuff lol). Anyways, anyone that wants to give me better instructions, please do so. If I am in the right place, great! Yes my wife and I are using a sperm donor, so does that mean I'm in the right place to talk?

Thanks so much to anyone that can let me know!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well it's not just lesbians who post/are trying to conceive using donor sperm, but yes you are in the right place

Welcome xxx


----------



## Meishka

Oh ok I see :) as long as I'm in the right place for anyone using donor sperm. Thanks!


----------



## ticking.clock

That you are, and welcome to the donor TTC family,
All rants/happiness/tears are welcome here, and we support each other fully xxxx


----------



## Meishka

Lol thank u so much! My wife and I just did our first series of home insemination with donor sperm for the first month, however, I should be seeing AF in a day or two and I'm still only getting BFN's. Ugh, looks like this was not our month. Looking forward to trying again next month though!


----------



## Firefly74

I will be doing my first self insem soon. I have got the preseed and oral syringe (10ml) so I would really like to find out whether would it hurt when you insert the oral syringe?


----------



## lian_83

I'm probably 10DPO and fingers crossed that AF will stay away. Sometimes I feel that she's about to come, but somehow, something feels different this cycle. 
:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Lian I hope you get a BFP this time,

I am having first donation on sunday since my miscarriage, can't believe it's been 5 weeks already since my baby gained their wings.
Xx


----------



## wipednwired

Meishka - Welcome to the forum! This one is for anyone trying to conceive at home with donor sperm, but there are also forums specifically for Lesbians TTC. I've joined both myself. 

You're not allowed to post links on this site until you've made 10 posts, and I'm not there yet, so I'll give you the way to find the other forums.

The lesbian-interest ones on baby and bump:

paste this into Google: team-rainbow-mummies-gay-surrogates-lesbian-transgender-bisexual-ttc-group

and:
454201-lesbian-couples-ttc-20

And there is queer parenting forum at mothering. Go there and search for queer parenting


----------



## wipednwired

ticking.clock - Sorry to hear about your m/c. I miscarried just under 5 weeks ago as well, and we decided to give it another go this month, even though it's hard to know if the cycle is in any way normal. I'm using the FAM method - how do you track things?

What other methods for predicting the optimal time for insemination are others using out there?

Our donor is a good friend, but not a best friend, if that makes sense, so I don't like to call him too often, because he has a life, kids, etc. We tried twice this month, which I think was a good way to go, because I had this huge gush (unlike normal months) of EWCM and we tried that night, but then small bits of EWCM continued, so we tried again 3 days later, and I am thinking that maybe that was the day of ovulation (I had two mini temp spikes, so it's unclear this month).


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello :hi:

As my ticker says I'm CD4 at the mo, got donations lined up for CD12, 13 and 14. I'm travelling to my donor, booked the train and the hotel last night :thumbup: feeling excited at the moment, hopefully with 3 donations over 3 days I can cover more of my fertile period which can range from CD11 to CD16.

Lian, I hope that you're right and that this cycle is different for you :thumbup::hugs:

Firefly, the syringe never hurts when I use it. If it does hurt, use the pre-seed to add some lubrication :thumbup:

Wipednwired - I use smiley OPK's, the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (CBFM), cervical position (CP) tracking, cervical mucus (CM) tracking, and I think that's it :haha: lol, oh of course, I temp as well :thumbup:

Ticking, good luck with donations :thumbup: :hugs:

Meishka, welcome to the forum :thumbup:

Faithbabies, thinking of you, really hoping this is your month and you get that long overdue BFP!!!! :hugs:

MrsMM, lovely to see you in this thread, thinking of you as always :hugs: 

Lots of :dust: to us all


----------



## MrsMM24

*MEISHKA* Welcome Hun, glad that you were able to navigate thru. This thread has a lot of ladies with different situations, and I love it. If and when you are looking to add more threads, just go to my journal, I have posted links to all the Lesbian threads there as until recently, we did not have our own location. thumbup:BnB!) GL to you in the TWW! :dust:

:wave:welcome FIREFLY74 and WIPEDNWIRED, nice to have some newbies here to join this great bunch of ladie!:dust:


:hi:CHERYL, yes, I loooove this thread, one of the 1st I joined some time ago when I arrived, but I have been on a leave from the threads since early Feb when I MC'd, really was just lurking and updating my testing threads. FXD to you this cycle!:dust:


----------



## Myalways829

MEISHKA & WIPEDNWIRED & FIREFLY74 ~ Welcome  

Everybody ~ Heyy  How are you guys doing ?

AFM~ haven't been on much because I've been apt hunting plus I just had my midterms so I hope i atleast get a C on those :thumbup: also still looking for a donor & waiting for AF :( with feb being 29days this year it messed my cycle up as of now im on CD 30 when I usually have a 28 DayCycle . So all I can do is WAIT ''/


----------



## momwannabe81

ladies I can say that I finally found a new donor. He sound very professional and has done it before. Just the feeling I got was good. YAY!!!


----------



## Myalways829

And I got my AF today  Yay!


----------



## Meishka

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Gay or straight doesn't matter to me, it's just nice to find a forum with other people using donor sperm! For my wife and I, we were very lucky finding our donor. First we were looking at free donor sperm online, but that went nowhere and got both of us really irritated and feeling hopeless. Seems that every donor we talked to kept pushing us for NI, ya umm not happening lol! Then within days of kinda giving up on the known donor sperm my wife ran into one of her friends that was actually the first person she said she wished could be our donor, but she didn't have his phone number! So he came ton our house and we talked it all out and he agreed to all our requests! He is just perfect for us! I'm white and my wife is native, so we really wanted a donor with some color to their skin so the baby can look like both of us. Ya, it isnt easy finding native american donors!! Well our donor and my wife look like they could
be siblings, so that was great! On top of it, he is gay as well, so he really understands our want to have a child together, despite it being impossible. He is actually Puerto Rican, but we are still extremely happy with him, and he is great at making himself available for us whenever we call him. In return, I offered to be a surrogate mother for him if he ever meets a guy and decides to settle down lol. So it's pretty great for all of us. Ok so forgive me for my rambling! I'm so excited to have found this forum. I am technically in my first TWW, but I should see AF tomorrow :( all the hpt's have been BFN even this mornings. So I'm looking forward to next month. I chart CM, BBT, and use OPKs. For round 2, we got the soft cups, green tea, mucinex, And EPO. Hopefully we have better luck next time!


----------



## Myalways829

Meishka - Good luck


----------



## wipednwired

Meishka said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Gay or straight doesn't matter to me, it's just nice to find a forum with other people using donor sperm! For my wife and I, we were very lucky finding our donor. First we were looking at free donor sperm online, but that went nowhere and got both of us really irritated and feeling hopeless. Seems that every donor we talked to kept pushing us for NI, ya umm not happening lol! Then within days of kinda giving up on the known donor sperm my wife ran into one of her friends that was actually the first person she said she wished could be our donor, but she didn't have his phone number! So he came ton our house and we talked it all out and he agreed to all our requests! He is just perfect for us! I'm white and my wife is native, so we really wanted a donor with some color to their skin so the baby can look like both of us. Ya, it isnt easy finding native american donors!! Well our donor and my wife look like they could
> be siblings, so that was great! On top of it, he is gay as well, so he really understands our want to have a child together, despite it being impossible. He is actually Puerto Rican, but we are still extremely happy with him, and he is great at making himself available for us whenever we call him. In return, I offered to be a surrogate mother for him if he ever meets a guy and decides to settle down lol. So it's pretty great for all of us. Ok so forgive me for my rambling! I'm so excited to have found this forum. I am technically in my first TWW, but I should see AF tomorrow :( all the hpt's have been BFN even this mornings. So I'm looking forward to next month. I chart CM, BBT, and use OPKs. For round 2, we got the soft cups, green tea, mucinex, And EPO. Hopefully we have better luck next time!


Interesting point about choosing the background of the donor - I'm white with a basic British isles mutt background, and my partner is Italian. I wanted someone with those Latin looks, but in the end, she chose the donor. Our friends were over for dinner (my female friend and her hubby, who is the donor) and after then left, she said "he's handsome and so nice, how about him?" At first I was like - whaaaa? He's my friend's husband! But in the end, the fact that she chose him to be the donor for me feels kinda special. And they as a couple are so cool with it. There are so many things that make it feel right, or not right, aren't there?


----------



## wipednwired

Lian: I'm the same number of DPO as you, so good luck!

momwannabe81: congrats on finding a donor - it's such an important step (no kidding, LOL).

Everyone: I know this is early, but have you thought about/discussed/signed agreements with the donor?


----------



## Myalways829

wipednwired- i thought about that but then I was like Im just going to use a sperm bank then I saw those prices I was like ''oh my'' lol but i would sign a agreement with the donor because I dont want no problems in the future


----------



## c.30

wipednwired said:


> Lian: I'm the same number of DPO as you, so good luck!
> 
> momwannabe81: congrats on finding a donor - it's such an important step (no kidding, LOL).
> 
> Everyone: I know this is early, but have you thought about/discussed/signed agreements with the donor?

I have a signed agreement with my donor, I've had different donors and used a contract several times; it just gives "peace of mind" I suppose for both parties and everyone knows were they stand :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

No because I the uk contracts are worthless, if a donor decided to take action for access a court would not care about a contract as the law does not acknowledge private donations.
I have no issue with my donor having contact anyway if he decided to co-parent c


----------



## faithbabies

WELCOME Meishka, Wired and Firefly! this is a great group of ladies,supporters, etc! :hi: g'luck!


c30~ thank you! and fingers crossed your bfp is just around the corner!! :hugs:

myalways~ sounds like u have been a busy bee! g'luck on your donor search! :)

mrsmm~~ hugs, i've been thinking of ya! :hugs:

momwannabe~ yay for finding a new donor!!!! :thumbup:

Hello to everyone i missed and :dust: to everyone as well!

afm~~AF arrived today :cry: and i talked to my known donor and if this doesnt work by august then july will be our last cycle with him and we will go back to clinic and try iui again or possibly ivf...he says everyone in his family gets prego in july so maybe it will happen then...fxd. i'm kinda bummed and burnt out on home insem. Just ready for it to happen. I just turned 35 in march and was tested with low ovarian reserve last year so that's probably slowing things down a bit but i know i can get prego as i did on my second iui cycle in 2010....ah well just trying to be patient. :shrug: and pray alot :)


----------



## c.30

Sorry AF got you Faith, BIG :hugs: I'll keep everything crossed for you for this month, lots and lots of :dust: to you.

Re the contract, I found this which may help
https://spermdonationuk.co.uk/?page_id=14

I think this is why it's important to be 100% happy with your donor before you start and for any agreement to clearly state what each party wants :thumbup:


----------



## Myalways829

faithbabies - sorry that AF came :(


----------



## drsquid

im using a sperm bank because i just didnt want to coparent and i didnt want my child to feel like the donor didnt like them because they werent a good enough kid etc when the reality was, this is what i chose ie specifically no involvement. i went open id (which was the only thing id consider) because i want to give my future kid the best possible chance of later finding out their genetic info (and theoretically a relationship though i think that is less likely). fingers crossed. heading out for iui #4


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* so happy that you received AF as it seems you were looking forward to it, no doubt to start another TTC... I am waiting, waiting, waiting....:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* Soooo sorry that AF has set in on you Hun! :hugs:I cannot wait till you're preggars, and hopefully I will be too!!! :dust:


----------



## hopefultwo

Hi Everyone, 

We are just started charting ovulation and searching for another donor are first one did not work out. Would be grateful for any tips or stories on finding a donor. We prefer a local donor but are also open to using a bank. Has anyone used both? Which was more successful? We are reading posts as fast as we can to learn more about the processes and the plethera of abbreviations.lol Much babydust to those trying and congrats to those that have had their BFP. We look forward to meeting new people and learning things that will help us on our way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Myalways829

MrsMM24- Lol thank you . Its because I was pass my usual CD. But how are you?


----------



## Meishka

Hopeful2- hi and welcome! In my opinion, using a local donor or a bank just depends on the individual person and what you want. If you can find a local donor that agrees to all your requests and is willing to sign a contract with your request, then that is a great way to go. We were going to use a bank, and lucked out finding a local donor and great friend to us that agreed with everything we wanted. Since he is local we can call him up whenever we need him, which is great for us. But others prefer to not worry about there being any contact with the donor and child or other reasons and therefore prefer using a 
bank, some people just have a hard time finding a local donor. I know we did for a while! But if you can find a local donor, even a friend willing to donate, it's really nice to have a sample a phone call away! Good luck in your journey!


----------



## Meishka

Hopeful2- hi and welcome! In my opinion, using a local donor or a bank just depends on the individual person and what you want. If you can find a local donor that agrees to all your requests and is willing to sign a contract with your request, then that is a great way to go. We were going to use a bank, and lucked out finding a local donor and great friend to us that agreed with everything we wanted. Since he is local we can call him up whenever we need him, which is great for us. But others prefer to not worry about there being any contact with the donor and child or other reasons and therefore prefer using a 
bank, some people just have a hard time finding a local donor. I know we did for a while! But if you can find a local donor, even a friend willing to donate, it's really nice to have a sample a phone call away! Good luck in your journey!


----------



## hopefultwo

Hi Meishka, 

We had a local donor, unfortunetly with a new relationship he changed his mind. My partner would still prefer local, I prefer the less stress of using a bank. But I am giving finding a local donor my all as I do see the convenience in having someone "at the ready" so to speak. Thanks for your response. I look forward to talking to you again in the future and others as well. I would like to learn more of others journeys along this same path.


----------



## Meishka

Well ladies, I'm 16 dpo, still no sign of AF. But still BFNs :( my temp went up today higher than it has ever been, still I'm expecting I just O'd late. Still holding on to some hope though! Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Myalways829

hopefultwo- Hii


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies :wave: ive been stalking this thread since last month! LOL. i cant remember if i posted in here or not. march was my 1st try w/ at home AI w/my DH. i have a medical condition that makes intercourse VERY painful. sorry if ive already told this story..ive been in and out of so many threads. :blush: some of you ladies have amazing stories! i would love to join you all.
with that said :witch: got me this morning. :cry: its ok though. on to the next. gonna get my opks. also gonna give pre-seed and softcups a try this time. GL to you all!!

:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi mamidoll, good luck with this cycle.

well my date went well and the boys dad came up in conversation so i told him they were AI boys and he was fine about it. (think he was shocked though)


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> hi ladies :wave: ive been stalking this thread since last month! LOL. i cant remember if i posted in here or not. march was my 1st try w/ at home AI w/my DH. i have a medical condition that makes intercourse VERY painful. sorry if ive already told this story..ive been in and out of so many threads. :blush: some of you ladies have amazing stories! i would love to join you all.
> with that said :witch: got me this morning. :cry: its ok though. on to the next. gonna get my opks. also gonna give pre-seed and softcups a try this time. GL to you all!!
> 
> :hug:


aw sorry hun i got bfn yesterday 10dpo feel af will arrive on time tomoz lol but like they say always next month lol


----------



## hopefultwo

Hi Myalways829,

Sorry if it take a bit to respond. I am getting used to this format. I havent used these before. Thank you for the welcome and I look forward to reading more stories.


----------



## annheins

Hi All, 
I am in my first medicated cycle. I am really hopeful, but nervous. I guess in my mind I think about it and- each next step is scary b/c- prior to taking that next step, when I get a bfn- I can tell myself- well, at least I still have...x.y.z.... if that makes sense.
I did 50mg of clomid cycle days 3-7, and then on CD 12 had a follicle ultrasound. I had 3. One was 22.1 and the other 2 were smaller, one 11 point something and one 15 point something. I was instructed to give myself an hcg trigger shot that night at 8pm and do my home insemination 36 hours later... But- with timing for my known donor, that didn't work so I did it Friday night, which is about 25 hours after the hcg trigger shot.... 
I have a day 21 progesterone lab ordered- only its a saturday so hoping day 20 won't be a problem. 
I don't know- I am just second guessing everything!!!!
Ann


----------



## mamidoll

bluerose- :rofl: you are in here too!!!!! :af:

annheins- GL and FX'd for success!! 

:dust: and :hug: to all!

HAPPY EASTER!! :bunny: to those that celebrate


----------



## ticking.clock

Well first donation today since my MMC in feb,
Getting all the signs of ovulation, EWCM, high on cb monitor, and a nice fade in on IC OPKs 
Wish me luck for tonight as I am terrified, but my donor is aware of how I'm feeling and he is really good so I'm sure it will go ok,


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> bluerose- :rofl: you are in here too!!!!! :af:
> 
> annheins- GL and FX'd for success!!
> 
> :dust: and :hug: to all!
> 
> HAPPY EASTER!! :bunny: to those that celebrate

im everywhere mam lol:rofl:


----------



## c.30

Topaz, glad the date went well, are you seeing him again?

Ticking, GL with tonights donations, know it must be hard but you seem to have a wonderful donor. Lots of :dust:

Mamidoll, sorry AF got you, GL for this cycle :dust:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, still waiting :coffee: getting donations on 12th, 13th and 14th, looking forward to trying this month :thumbup:


----------



## bluerose2012

c.30 said:


> Topaz, glad the date went well, are you seeing him again?
> 
> Ticking, GL with tonights donations, know it must be hard but you seem to have a wonderful donor. Lots of :dust:
> 
> Mamidoll, sorry AF got you, GL for this cycle :dust:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> AFM, still waiting :coffee: getting donations on 12th, 13th and 14th, looking forward to trying this month :thumbup:

gl hun i wish i was excited tbh i feel lik eim getting fed up of trying now just feel like giving up


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Topaz, glad the date went well, are you seeing him again?
> 
> Ticking, GL with tonights donations, know it must be hard but you seem to have a wonderful donor. Lots of :dust:
> 
> Mamidoll, sorry AF got you, GL for this cycle :dust:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> AFM, still waiting :coffee: getting donations on 12th, 13th and 14th, looking forward to trying this month :thumbup:

Thanks Hun donation done x


----------



## topazicatzbet

c.30 said:


> Topaz, glad the date went well, are you seeing him again?
> 
> Ticking, GL with tonights donations, know it must be hard but you seem to have a wonderful donor. Lots of :dust:
> 
> Mamidoll, sorry AF got you, GL for this cycle :dust:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> AFM, still waiting :coffee: getting donations on 12th, 13th and 14th, looking forward to trying this month :thumbup:

yeah we will be but havent arranged anything yet.


----------



## Myalways829

annheins - Good luck baby :dust:

c.30 - Good Luck baby :dust:

Everybody~ happy Easter


----------



## mamidoll

ticking- GL to you! you will be fine! :awww:

hope everyone else had a great weekend..cant wait to kick AF out the door in a few days:bike: and start fresh! \\:D/


----------



## thankful2God

hi....home insemination has worked for me in the fourth try. best of luck...God bless !!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MYALWAYS* Hey Hun! Things are well, just slowly moving along since the 2nd MC. Hoping things will be picking up for you and you will be seeing a BFP when you all can TTC!:dust:


*HOPEFUL2* welcome! :wave: as for help, there is a wealth of information on this site. If you wanna stop by my journal and take a peek, feel free, I post ALOT of info there.:dust:


*MEISHKA* FXD that this is a good sign Hun!:dust:


*MAMIDOLL* welcome back! GL FXD!:dust:


*ANNHEINS, TICKING, and CHERYL* good luck with donations and the upcoming TWW!:dust:


*THANKFUL2GOD* you are truly lucky to have gotten that BFP on the 4th, CONGRATS!!! Wishing you and yours a V H&H 9 mos! 


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## Myalways829

thankful2God- that's wonderful ! 

mrsmm24 - :dust:

everybody - Heyyy


----------



## Meishka

Mrsmm24- thank you! 19 dpo, no AF, still bfn :(


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I'm in my tww...
Donation Sunday night, ovulated yesterday, shift in bbt this morning so it's all good timing,
If I fall, my due date would be new years eve! Lol


----------



## Meishka

Ticking clock- GL!! Sounds like good timing!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## CountryGirl89

Hey y'all! After a few days of reading pages and pages of threads I have finally joined! I want to first say your stories and advice has been really helpful for my personal research. 

I'm a single girl and I have always wanted to be a mom, and I am finally where I want and need to be in life financially and mentally of course ;). I apologize if I ramble on, but I'm not sure how to word things. I just have a few questions to start off with for you-
How old (if you don't mind me asking) were you when you decided to try home insemination?
Was your family on board with your decision to use HI? And if not, how did you deal with them?
Has anyone used a donor of a different ethnicity? (just curious)
What does DD, LD, LH, LO and FOB mean? I figured out what the others I see used mean but not 100% sure on these lol I'm sure LO and FOB is little one and father of baby but I draw blanks on DD LH, and LD.

Thank you so much and I can't wait to read more of your stories and advice :) Good luck and may the baby fairy visit you all soon ;)


----------



## Myalways829

ticking.clock- :dust:

CountryGirl89 - heyyy


----------



## JazznTee

Well Ladies i just wanted to make a post and discuss donor contracts for a minute. Also i am in the US. I am unsure what UK does.

In The states, There are states that will allow a donor agreement to be used as a release of rights. or serve as a legit agreement. Especially if you have a husband and you are using donor sperm with an agreements (in some states) it may be honored and your husband will be deemed the father of the child.

Now for lesbian couples If you are using lambda legal website to see what state allows same sex second parent adoption. The website may say your state allows it. Take this information a step farther and contact a lawyer who deals with same sex second parent adoption in your area. The reason i say this is because the law is confusing and is currently not on my side for the moment. I do have a donor agreement or contract what ever you call it but legally that paper means as much to this state as the socks on my feet, Nothing. So my donor is still considered the Natural father in order for my donor to release his rights another person must adopt his child. Yea that would be great if i was a straight couple but i am not. so did i tell you when i checked the website and the legal sites it said that my state allowed same sex second parent adoption, but did i also tell you after speaking to an attorney to file my paper work for the adoption i found out only 2 counties in the state of georgia will allow it. Did i also tell you. I don't live in those 2 counties. Oh and then even if i did. i would have to hope that i got a certain judge who would approve it. oh and then i would have to do a home study. which is fine. so my end result is my wife can not adopt our child the donor parental rights are not release cause it can only be release if another person adopts the child. and well i just have to hope that my relationship with my donor is solid and he keeps to his word which i feel he will but all of this came later.

So for anyone who thinks there contracts are end all be all unless your own lawyer drew up the contract go speak to a lawyer. the law changes from state to state county to county. If you live in a state that allow's same sex marriage you may not have a problem at all. but double check with your a lawyer as peace of mind is better than stress at the end. 


I am 35 weeks yall.... I am waiting on little man to come. i have been dilating and contracting. but i think my wife is going to miss his entry into this world.... She gets deployed to afghan on the 20th of april

Mrsmm, I am sorry to hear about your lost. and to ticking as well
Welcome to all the new women here ttc


----------



## JazznTee

Here Micah Latest Sonogram, We went for a 3D Scan since she may not be here when he born she wanted to see him
 



Attached Files:







3d sono.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Carrie&Char

JazznTee

how cute is your little man going to be!!! Hope your wife gets to be here in time and see him arrive !!! xxx


----------



## momwannabe81

So what happens in those states where girls don't know who the father is?????


----------



## LunaBean

aww hes so cute!


----------



## drsquid

jazz- congrats.. and sorry about all the difficulty. i realize that donor sperm is expensive (from a bank) but your situation (as well as a few others) are exactly why i went that route.


----------



## Bookworm83

Hey ladies :) I'm a little late to the party, just joined the forum today. My husband and I are TTC #1 via in-home artificial insemination with donor sperm. We found the donor online and have signed contracts. My husband's sperm count was low with practically no motility, and the doc suggested we try IVF...which is too expensive for us. I'm on clomid to induce ovulation and should be ovulating next weekend (April 21ish). Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JAZZNTEE* OMG!! 1st... looove the avatar pic! 2nd Soooo sorry for the legal issues that you have been going through. 3rd, How Freaking Cute is your little man! Awww... I hope upon hopes that you deliver within the next week so that DW can see her son!:flower:

Thank you for your thoughts, it has been a journey... we have not given up. AFU, we are a little more fortunate, as we have an unknown donor and we are married in a State that allows for same-sex marriage as well as adoption if we were to go that route. I hope others join in so that you all can have the same rights. VERY important even for those that are not same-sex.


----------



## JazznTee

momwannabe81 said:


> So what happens in those states where girls don't know who the father is?????

What i mean is its illegal to know who the father is and not place his name on the birth certificate, being that i used a known donor then that would be like so how you don't know him but you knew him to get sperm. its kind of complicated. but if you don't know than you just don't know. 

I will act as if i don't know. and if someone says otherwise to me during the signing i will say he gave me a false name to protect himself just in case things didn't work out in his favor but unfortunately. 

I am fine because i mean i know who my father is but his name is not on my birthcertificate because he got on my mothers nerve the day of signing...lol but true. 

Its just say when i finally can get this adoption to process i may have to get a dna test to prove to the court he is the father and wants to remove his parental rights for the purpose of giving my wife full custody and parental rights.


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> *JAZZNTEE* OMG!! 1st... looove the avatar pic! 2nd Soooo sorry for the legal issues that you have been going through. 3rd, How Freaking Cute is your little man! Awww... I hope upon hopes that you deliver within the next week so that DW can see her son!:flower:
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts, it has been a journey... we have not given up. AFU, we are a little more fortunate, as we have an unknown donor and we are married in a State that allows for same-sex marriage as well as adoption if we were to go that route. I hope others join in so that you all can have the same rights. VERY important even for those that are not same-sex.


Yes it annoys me greatly as i was married in D.C but living in Georgia is like having no paper work.:( and like i said there are 2 counties that will allow it but i don't live in those counties and even in those counties you have to hope you get the right judge. I so want to move to new york only for the purpose of handling my legal business. and thank you we started to cry looking at the sonogram trying to figure out who he resembles. oh and yes i been nesting and walking i want to jump down the stairs i want my water just to break but i know thats not going to happen. I would be shocked if it did. praying the evening primrose oil softens my cervix up for dilation and the red raspberry leaf tea helps because even if she misses his delivery i am just trying to help give myself a shorter delivery with my first son was 48 hour and my second son was 17hr.. I am shooting for 10hrs or less i am getting old. Im glad you have not given up since coming here when i first started you were the couple that gave me hope and let me know it was possible


----------



## JazznTee

drsquid said:


> jazz- congrats.. and sorry about all the difficulty. i realize that donor sperm is expensive (from a bank) but your situation (as well as a few others) are exactly why i went that route.

Well it wasn't the financial aspect of the banks that deter us it was intense research and realizing the bank don't really know the amount of children born to a donor because not all woman will say. That was a concern & i wanted to be able to contact him personally if a medical issue arrived. and say he was the only one who could save my childs life. I am just a thinker.

and well like i said i did do my research but once pregnant and i contact my lawyer to pay for services and to draw up things thats when she began to tell me what i did not want to hear thats why in the last post i said ladies take it a step farther and contact a lawyer. That was my fault but i could have avoided this if i would have took his sperm to my dr and then my dr handed it over to me. that releases his rights or had my dr inseminate me even with known donor that releases his rights. being that no dr was involved it makes it diffrent legally. but yes i agree going with a bank can sometimes relieve the legal strain that may come upon you.


----------



## momwannabe81

I kind of wondered about that. But yeah I would too lie and say u don't know the father. If anything can say was done thru mail and was a po box....idk trying to give u ideas. I don't have that issue as dh would be the one on birth certificate. Hope u find a solution soon. GL with labor


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I had donation on Sunday and ovulated Monday, sp perfect timing!!! 
Will know soon enough I guess lol


----------



## momwannabe81

GL ticking.


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks xx


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm just waiting for AF so can setup dates to receive donations. It's a 30-45 minute drive one way to get it so want to get at least if possible 3(might be asking to much lol) but i'm pretty regular and O usually cd 13-15 which days should i get the donations??


----------



## rhloveselmo

Hi there, I just wanted to let you know that it worked first time with my hubby and me. My hubby has erectile dysfunction due to antidepressants so this was the only way for us. I used an ovulation predictor kit and did the deed the day before and the day of a positive opk. My hubby then made me orgasm both times and had my hips elevated for abouut 30 minutes. I kind of related side to side as well. When you do this though make sure you keep the syringe inside you as it works as a plug keeping the little guys in. Good luck everyone..


----------



## Myalways829

Jazz- your baby is too cute


----------



## ticking.clock

Please ladies, look at bbt chart!!!! How nuts!!!


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Meishka

Looking good! Rise temp rise! GL!!!


----------



## Myalways829

ticking.clock- it looks nice  FX :bfp:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! i'm supposed to be having donations right now but my donor and i have decided to skip this month...between some family stress and his crazy work schedule this month just seems too busy/nuts to get it done...also, i got a smiley on a CBD yesterday (7days after my period stopped) and last month i got the smiley 8days after my period and when i use the Clear blue with lines or first response i dont get a pos till like 10 days after my period so i'm confused and wonder if our timing has been off? next month we're going to start about 5-7 days after my period ends and do insem every other day until cd 12 i think...i used to always get my surge 10 days after my period ended every month without fail so i thought i was regular but now i'm confused and not sure:shrug: dont know why i would get smiley on digital and negative on expensive line opk's? ah well we are def going back to our RE for iui/ivf in august if home insem doesnt work by then...
:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## JazznTee

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies! i'm supposed to be having donations right now but my donor and i have decided to skip this month...between some family stress and his crazy work schedule this month just seems too busy/nuts to get it done...also, i got a smiley on a CBD yesterday (7days after my period stopped) and last month i got the smiley 8days after my period and when i use the Clear blue with lines or first response i dont get a pos till like 10 days after my period so i'm confused and wonder if our timing has been off? next month we're going to start about 5-7 days after my period ends and do insem every other day until cd 12 i think...i used to always get my surge 10 days after my period ended every month without fail so i thought i was regular but now i'm confused and not sure:shrug: dont know why i would get smiley on digital and negative on expensive line opk's? ah well we are def going back to our RE for iui/ivf in august if home insem doesnt work by then...
> :dust: to everyone!!

I just think your body changes after awhile. i went from having a pos on cd 14 to cd 12 and when i got pregnant it was cd 9 and i am regular every 24 days i get a period but i do ovualate at diffrent times


----------



## mrslebrew

Just wanted to let you all know that we are finally preggers with # 2! After TTC on and Off for about four years. We were ATTC since December 2011 and on our fourth cycle in March we used a Known Donor and caught our egg!


----------



## Angel17

Hi New here and was wondering if anyone could please help. I tried AI but did not work I am pretty sure I done it wrong and wrong date. When I sucked up the sperm with syringe I got bubbles? I inseminated but not sure if I got it far enough? I know it sounds all stupid questions but I did conceive natually in January and much to my upset I miscarried. I am very upset. Could someone please tell me how to do idiots guide.


----------



## MissHoneyp

omg im so pleased i come across this forum im new here and considering iui via sperm donation. Ive recently turned 30 and im getting really broody esp when i have vivid dreams about having a baby then wake up to realise it was only a dream :cry: People will say i should wait for MrRight but realistically i could wait along time and then regret not having a baby when the time is right for me.
Can anyone point me in right direction for websites as dont think i could possibly ask any male friends as they all in relationships and may be inappropriate. I have searched a few and come across Prideangel and wondering if anyone here used this site and if so what is it like?


----------



## JazznTee

Angel17 said:


> Hi New here and was wondering if anyone could please help. I tried AI but did not work I am pretty sure I done it wrong and wrong date. When I sucked up the sperm with syringe I got bubbles? I inseminated but not sure if I got it far enough? I know it sounds all stupid questions but I did conceive natually in January and much to my upset I miscarried. I am very upset. Could someone please tell me how to do idiots guide.


Have you read thru some of the post in this forum? How much research did you do before you inseminated? How did you track your ovulation?
did you practice a bit before insemination day? a syringe doesnt have to be shoved all the way in although closer to the cervix the better but sperm swim. thats why you are told to lay back with your legs up to aid in the direction of the sperm. Do you know where your cervix is? I ask these questions because without knowing the answer you can either get your time wrong. or just totally waste the sperm. 
I used softcups to inseminate some call them instead cups. so unsure about the bubble in the syringe thing.
also did you attempt to orgasm after insemination.


----------



## JazznTee

MissHoneyp said:


> omg im so pleased i come across this forum im new here and considering iui via sperm donation. Ive recently turned 30 and im getting really broody esp when i have vivid dreams about having a baby then wake up to realise it was only a dream :cry: People will say i should wait for MrRight but realistically i could wait along time and then regret not having a baby when the time is right for me.
> Can anyone point me in right direction for websites as dont think i could possibly ask any male friends as they all in relationships and may be inappropriate. I have searched a few and come across Prideangel and wondering if anyone here used this site and if so what is it like?


Have you tried www.knowndonorregistry.com


----------



## MissHoneyp

Thanks Jazz at the moment looking into the whole process as recently had implant removed after 3 years and no idea how long it will take for period to arrive (im sure i seen abbreviation for it but no idea what most mean :blush: ) but you guys all inspire me and great that no shame that i am single but still want to be a mum. I myself suffered mc in 2007 and understand what some have been through on this or are going through at the moment :hugs:


----------



## KachellSam

My girlfriend and I are going to TTC in August. We're really excited. But I am kind of nervous about starting to chart and the whole finding out when I ovulate and such. I have always had crazy wacky menstrual cycles and I am nevous that I may not be able to have children. I want to start tracking my cycles and charting...just nervous.


----------



## ticking.clock

I would start charting your temps now, learn as much as you can about your cycle


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, well we decided to get one donation in this month so fxd for a bfp lol i'm thinking i might have been a day late but oh well it's worth a shot...to refresh your memory i had a smiley dig opk on sat am then no smiley at 7pm, then smiley at 3pm sunday and no smiley monday am...negative on line opk's the whole time (clear blue and ic's) but the IC did get close to being positive sat and then got lighter sunday so i'm thinking my surge was sat but donor couldnt donate until monday am at 10am so i'm not sure about this month. i'm still confused as to why i get smiley's on cbd and not on line opk's...i've always gotten positive opk's with lines for as long as i can remember....oh well i did notice sat night i had some whitish discharge which i rarely have so maybe i was getting set to O...sure wish we had gotten donations in fri and sat :( oh well....we shall see :shrug:


welcome to the newbies and best of luck! :)
:hugs:


----------



## KachellSam

ticking.clock said:


> I would start charting your temps now, learn as much as you can about your cycle


Thank You! :) Will I ovulate the same time every month?


----------



## ticking.clock

KachellSam said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I would start charting your temps now, learn as much as you can about your cycle
> 
> 
> Thank You! :) Will I ovulate the same time every month?Click to expand...

I do, charting will show you your pattern x


----------



## Meishka

KachellSam said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I would start charting your temps now, learn as much as you can about your cycle
> 
> 
> Thank You! :) Will I ovulate the same time every month?Click to expand...

Some people do, and some don't. Some people do but have a month here and there that they O earlier or later. For instance, I usually O on CD 12, last month, for whatever reason, I'm thinking stress, I didnt O until CD 20! I use OPKS and even had positives opks from cd12-20! So last cycle my egg stalled for a bit. So it's really important to temp and chart that way you can see how your body works and get at least a better idea of when you will O. GL!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well my bbt is looking good 
9dpo and a bbt of 37 degrees!


----------



## KachellSam

Thanks ladies I appriciate the info! This will be my very first time charting and tempting. I need to get on top of it!!!!


----------



## Beeka

ticking.clock said:


> Well my bbt is looking good
> 9dpo and a bbt of 37 degrees!

Your chart is looking fab :winkwink:

Are you having symptoms too? Sending lots of sticky :dust::dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Beeka said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Well my bbt is looking good
> 9dpo and a bbt of 37 degrees!
> 
> Your chart is looking fab :winkwink:
> 
> Are you having symptoms too? Sending lots of sticky :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey Hun,
I am, boobs are tingling, and a bit bigger, plus a blue vein reappeared this morning.
I'm burping a bit and have a bit of heartburn.

Tested ths afternoon, IC test was neg, will test again in morning if my bbt stays high x


----------



## mamidoll

hi girls! :wave:

hope everyone is well! gonna do our first AI of this cycle tonight (CD12), skip tomorrow then AI all weekend. FF says my window is the 21-24th, (which is CD 15, 16, and 17) i o'd on CD18 last month but my cycles vary from 30-34 days which i hate! so we might do one more AI on CD18 just for "insurance" LOL. we are however starting early cuz i've had TONS of EWCM for the past 2days, its not stretchy though and i have no other symptoms of o'ing but i just dont wanna miss it in case im having a 30day cycle this month. i only have 1 opk left, i took one on monday (CD10) and it was neg, so ill take the other on fri or sat. im trying not to obsess about it so much and just kinda try to go w/the natural flow of my cycle..im hoping by doing this i will decrease the stress of TTC and it will happen. good luck to everyone where ever you are in your cycle! you all ROCK! :hug:


----------



## Myalways829

Hi ladies hows everything going?


----------



## MissHoneyp

@Ticking good luck at got fingers crossed for you ive read through the forum before deciding to post and so sad to hear what happened to you, you never forget and well done to being able to try again.

As for me ive decided to go to doctors and speak to her (shes really nice) and get her medical opinion on what i should do as founding out both mother and grandmother had menopause very early and quite a few miscarriages kinda worries me.


----------



## Meishka

Ticking- ooh la la!! Hope this is your month!! GL and FX'd!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## ticking.clock

Test was neg this morning, but bbt is 36.97 from 37.00 yesterday so still high.
Will see what tomorrows temp does x


----------



## MissHoneyp

Hoping for someone to answer this quick question. I had dr appointment today and she said to wait for my af before she is able to test if im ovulating. Im not sure how long this will take as implant was removed 3weeks ago and still no af but i am taking Agnus Castus two tabs daily to help regulate my cycle. Anyhow the question is should i start looking for a donor now or wait till i get first af?


----------



## ticking.clock

start looking now, i spoke with my donor for 5 months before starting as i was waiting for the depo to wear off x


----------



## JLondon

Haven't had a chance to get on here much as I've had a lot of family stuff going on and just had no time.. but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you ticking and keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks Hun, my temp is still up, and test was neg but my tummy is starting to gurgle which is normally a sigh that AF is on its way


----------



## Meishka

Ticking- I got my FX'd for you still!!

MissHoney- ticking is right, start looking now! It can take a while to find a donor that your comfortable with. If you use a known donor, you will need time to discuss and do any paperwork to make sure you are both agreeing to whatever terms you want. Also, if you use a website to find a donor, like knowndonorregistry.com, there is donors ready and willing, but once you talk to them you may find that they want to do NI, or they may just disappear after talking a few times. Sometimes it can just be hard finding one in your area. So definitely start looking and communicating with potential donors ASAP! Good luck to you and I hope you have great and fast results in finding a donor!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Can I just say.....

Happy birthday to me  :winkwink:


----------



## Meishka

Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear TickingClock! Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## MissHoneyp

Happy Birthday Tick and hope this time next year will result in :baby: for you

Im gonna post on a few sites today as im from Scotland so im guessing donors from here will be few :sad2:


----------



## ticking.clock

There are a few donors in Scotland on tadpole town xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Anyone used conceive plus? I just got some earlier. My softcups showed up too, but wasn't in and neighbour refused to take them (grrr!) so I have to go to sorting office on Monday

Hopefully won't ov before monday, but not supposed to for another 6/7 days yet. Although have been getting odd ov test readings...


----------



## Nanittc

Hi ladies I've been reading and watching you all help and support the others here, and it helped me to not give up and get discouraged, its help keep me going on my journey to becoming a mom thank you all for your time experience, knowledge and support


----------



## JLondon

Happy Birthday Ticking :cake:


----------



## c.30

Happy birthday Ticking :yipee::cake::hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Thank you :thumbup:

Well my temps dropped today so AF should arrive on mon/tues. xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

Hi everyone! 
This is my first post, although I have been reading every thread I can find on IA at home. This will be Our second try. We had a failed ICI in March and our donor sold out. So this month it is back to the drawing board. We have decided to try at home this cycle with frozen donor. We are planning on using preseed and instead cups. Any tips?


----------



## MissHoneyp

@ Ticking im so sorry hun wish you all the best for next time :hugs:

@ Kelley Welcome here and im sure there will be some ladies willing to give you their knowledge im also new here so pretty much a newbie also :shrug:


----------



## KelleyNJen

Thanks MisshoneyP! I went back and read this thread from the beginning. It has a ton of useful info.


----------



## MissHoneyp

Your very welcome Kelley :)

Finally got af after 4 weeks its not full flow unlike what i was expecting after 3years on implant but its only first day and remembered why i hate period pains :growlmad:
Anyhow as i have never monitored my fertility, ovulation etc before what items do i need to buy in preparation for ai?

Also thanks to Tickingclock im currently talking to a couple of donors so fingers crossed at least one is match for me


----------



## sparklela

Hi there...

Just checking in-- we're a lesbian couple trying for the first time this month... in the 2week wait and dying to know, second-guessing everything! I should have gotten AF today, tomorrow at the latest, but all tests have been super negative... and yet i have some cramping today, so i'm skeptical...

any advice on doing the deed? We are using a known donor/friend of ours, he lives out of town so there's a bit of travel involved either for us or him (we alternate.) We used pre-seed lube and instead cups, but no syringes: he did his part into the cup, we inserted the lube, inserted the cup with the semen, and then i had an orgasm... and then rested... wore the cup for hours. We tried three times, all prior to ovulation. (not on the day of, unfortunately, because of the easter holiday.) SHould we have used a syringe?

is it possible that I could be pregnant still, although i haven't had a positive test? (it's CD 27, O+14). I've had a lot of symptoms... but also have cramps today that i think might be PMS... but of course, its my first cycle, and i'm hyper-watching my body. so i can't tell what's real anymore...

advice would be welcome! we're pretty isolated (we're not telling our friends that we're trying, to avoid the barrage of advice and follow-up questions.)

Thanks!


----------



## CatherineS

I don't know how many times I have tried posting this, and it just won't work!

I am single, financially stable and in a stable career. I plan to have a baby via insemination at home. I have found some clinics in Denmark which ship to the UK (and it's still cheaper than getting it done over here).

I've not spoken to my family about this. Whilst they would be supportive of me having a child, they would not be supportive of the method - they disapprove of 'alternative' methods of conception in any cicumstance.

Anyway, my periods are a bit screwed at present - I plan to lose some weight and hopefully that'll sort them out - and then to try. I am aiming for sometime in the next 6-9 months.

Anyone else using these clinics? Or doing it alone? I'd love to hear your experiences.


----------



## MissHoneyp

Welcome both Catherine and Sparklela

@Sparklela What tests are you using? Also when your in TWW im guessing your head may play tricks on you i would wait couple of days if still no AF do another test. The waiting is gotta be hardest part im guessing as ive not started yet. Sending you baby dust and hope its a sticky bean

:dust:

@Catherine im in same boat as you im single and wanting kids not met right man. I had implant removed 4 weeks ago and just got AF yesterday i read that taking Vitex agnus castus which is suppose to help regulate your periods it is also an aid in conceiving. As for donors im going a different route im going to get donor via advertising for one as i dont wish to pay all that money on sperm donor when i can spend it on a healthy child. I know a few of the other women on this topic have done the same thing. But it is up to the individual where you find a donor but make sure your safe whichever route you decided and for your parents im pretty sure once the baby comes along all personal thoughts on how he/she was conceived will be out of the window.

AFM I am meeting a perspective donor next Wednesday after having lengthy chat over past couple of days via pm and chat and he seems a genuine guy so hope he is when we meet for coffee. I have also ordered a BBT and ovulation tests big pack of cheap ones and cleartest one.


----------



## Meishka

MissHoney- it all depends on how you want to do the AI for what you will need. For us, we ordered sterile needless syringes (which you will need), sterile cups (for the donor, if local), and that's sort of the basics. We are using soft cups this cycle (sample can be syringed into the cup or sample can be directly into the cup, then cup goes inside you to hold the semen close to the cervix), we are also using pre seed lube (which is good for sperm and mimics your natural cm). A good idea is to start taking prenatal pills if you aren't already. I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil (to have more cm) and mucinex (also to help with cm). that's all the things we are using this cycle, hopefully it works! I also use opk strips to see when I'm ovulating, chart my temps (to ensure ovulation did occur). I guess that's about it. Oh and can't forget the green tea, yoga and reflexology! Lol! I hope this helps get you started in this journey!

KelleynJen- welcome!


----------



## Meishka

SPARKLELA- your method sounds good to me! As far as being preg...do you chart your temp? If so, how is that looking? Staying high? That can sometimes be a clue. My fingers are crossed for you! Keep us updated!

Catherine- welcome!


----------



## wipednwired

Hey all -

We haven't used the softcup method, but mostly because our donor usually comes to our place, and because I mostly work from home, I can afford the time to lie down with my hips elevated. (DF laughs because I actually do shoulderstands, but that's because I do a lot of yoga and it seems extra fun in the post-insem moments).

As for the donation recepticle, we use a martini glass! A friend who successfully when through this a year ago suggested it. Basically, it's helpful because the rim is quite wide, so it gives the guy a bit more room for his aim, but then the semen pools in the bottom well, because of the triangle shape. This makes it easier to suck it up into the syringe. Our guy generally produces about 2cc which does not look like a lot, but it's enough. Still, you don't want to lose too much to the sides of the container - it's sticky!

Good luck!


----------



## wipednwired

Just wanted to share this with you all, in the hopes it will help (LOL):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cwXD6Qc-NU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sparklela

Hi there  
Thanks for the encouragement! I should have posted sooner!

Well... One day later (1 day late) and still no AF. Curiously hopeful? But no positive, either. Sigh. 

Yup, I temp, the numbers are still high- yesterday they were a bit down, though not much, today higher again. They've been a little up down, but still clearly high, for about 4-5 days now. Hmmm. 

As for tests-- I bought a whole bunch of Internet cheapies that I'm not convinced are good quality-- but they are supposed to be 10miu. Today we tested with a more expensive "early test" from the pharmacy (in germany, where I am, you can better quality stuff by buying at the pharmacy counter, rather than a drugstore)-- the brands are all different here, so I guess nobody's heard of it. But it's supposed to also be 99% accurate... And was also neg. :-(

Guess I'll just have to wait... Sigh!


----------



## MissHoneyp

@Meishka thanks I forgot to say i ordered a home insemination kit from ebay. Bought pre-pregnancy vitamin combo which includes Folic Acid also got Evening Primrose oil capsules. So hopefully all prepared just need to monitor my cycle and see when good time for me to receive donation. 

I am really excited but nervous at same time for meeting my donor. Any advice would be greatly appreciated :hugs:

@Sparklela if temps still high and still no af keep positive you may still get that BFP yet. Have you been getting any symptoms?

@Wirednwired that video made me laugh this morning. Are you in TWW?

Sending baby dust to all

:dust:


----------



## sparklela

Hi misshoneyp, 

Well, in truth, the tempo are still in the High Zone, but the Trend in the Last 4 days has been Down-up-Down-up. But all the "ups" are at the top of where they've been during my LP, and the "downs" about .1-.15 lower. (36.75C top, 36.59C lowest). The lowest point before o was just prior. 36.02C. 

I guess my question, is a pregnancy out if your temps are dipping a little, but mostly staying up? Argh.frustrating. 

Even more frustrating is that I swear my temps fluctuate with the weather... Probably since we sleep with the window cracked... 

I am so envious of people with less sensitive bbt's! I know that I ovulate... It's clear that my charts are bi-phasic... But sometimes the rise is slow, taking 3-4 days to hit the high level. And do people really get consistent low temps in the FP and level high temps in the LP? Even though there are 2 levels to my chart, it's always zig-zaggy within those levels...


----------



## MissHoneyp

How are you taking your temps Sparkle? As i read somewhere that if you took BBT vaginally its more accurate than orally. Anyone back this up as im not 100% sure and would be good to know for myself.


----------



## sparklela

Hey  Yup, i temp. I'd heard that, too, about vaginal temping.

Actually, I do bbt with digital thermometer, and since late feb, I also have this device called an ovacue that has an oral sensor that measures electrolytes in your saliva to predict ovulation by 5-7 days, tgere's a second (optional) vaginal sensor that you use that measures your vag progesterone levels, and it watches for a rise that confirms ovulation-- it's supposed to work well for people with erratic cycles. The vaginal levels (which would correspond to bbt fluctuations) do seem to echo the bbt patterns. Though I'm only in my 2nd cycle with the thing, and you do the oral and vag. Readings separately, which means always having the machine there (and privacy) at the right time... Useful but I feel a bit chained to the devices!!) 

Anyway... I'vebeen charting symptoms and bbt since last July, though we just started insinuating this month. The problem isn't necessarily lack of info-- it's interpreting what I have! And inconsistency. 

Anybody have thoughts on the slight temp drops? Is that possible while preggo?

Thanks, you all... It's helpful to talk thru it!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome and :hi:to all the newbies... wishing you a dose of GL and :dust:


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY My Dear TICKING!!!:cake:

Just a quick update from me:
*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## wipednwired

I think I'm in the TWW - need one more temp to confirm it. But after the chemical in Feb, I am even more conscious of my body signs, and usually my boobs feel really full and sore after O (and even more so when I got pregs), and they don't really feel any different today, so I am feeling discouraged. Because I read so much online, I am wondering if I have low progesterone - or more likely, erratic and sometimes low progesterone. But I have nothing to base that on other than looking for explanations for the chemical. Luteal phase seems ok. Hmmmm.


----------



## CatherineS

I think I have a lot to learn. You all seem to be talking an entirely different language!

The clinic emailed back and the cost is the same regardless of how much they ship. The method does seem simple enough, though. I don't think I would be happy having the sperm come direct from a man (for this method). I don't know, I just think I wouldn't be happy with it. I can't remember how we got on to the subject, but when I was working with one of the guys at work, he was asking if I wanted kids, and I told yes, sometime in the future. He said he didn't want them, but would be happy to make a donation to anyone if they asked. But I don't think I would feel comfortable with that.

Miss Honey, I tried angus castus and evening primrose oil with starflower oil, and they seemed to do nothing. I tried them for a few months a while back. How long do they take to work? And is there any thing else that may help?


----------



## drsquid

catherine- im not comfortable with it either. for me it is because i dont want a kid thinking... uncle bobby is my daddy but he isnt really my daddy maybe it is cause im a bad kid etc. or the guy suddenly deciding they want to be involved etc. i went with open id sperm bank sperm so i have a chance of providing a future child with that info when they turn 18. to me that was the best option (plus i dont know anyone i want to donate and the idea of "finding" a donor kinda creeps me out)


----------



## c.30

I don't think a donor child will think they're "bad", I think it's our responsibility as single parents (or otherwise) choosing the sperm donor route to explain in an age appropriate way that mummy really wanted them and a special man helped mummy have him/her at least that's what I intend to do. I have plenty of info for the child when their 18 if they want to contact their biological father. As I said, it's my responsibility to make sure the child doesn't feel "bad" but loved and very much wanted! 

I guess it's each to their own but for a lot of people, including myself, going to a sperm bank was not an option so thank God there are men out there willing to help us. I didn't find finding a donor seedy or anything, there are plenty of websites out there and as long as you have a good head on your shoulders you can weed out the guys that don't feel right and end up with a good donor. As I said, each to their own :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

that is why i put in the caveat "for me"


----------



## KelleyNJen

Drsquid. We went the sperm bank route as well. We don't have anyone that we would like to be the donor. So we chose one from a bank that resembled me (since my wife is going to carry.) We selected a willing to be known donor also, so our child will have the option if they choose to meet him. Actually getting pregnant would be easier with fresh but I am willing to try a little harder to avoid possible complications. Another reason for the bank is in California if a same sex couple is married / domestic partners and the partner can be listed on the birth certificate as the other parent. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Drsquid. We went the sperm bank route as well. We don't have anyone that we would like to be the donor. So we chose one from a bank that resembled me (since my wife is going to carry.) We selected a willing to be known donor also, so our child will have the option if they choose to meet him. Actually getting pregnant would be easier with fresh but I am willing to try a little harder to avoid possible complications. Another reason for the bank is in California if a same sex couple is married / domestic partners and the partner can be listed on the birth certificate as the other parent. Did not want there to be complications for the BC.

Good luck to you!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Oops, that was not supposed to post twice.


----------



## drsquid

kell- that is cool that you can list both partners. i have a friend i grew up with, she and her partner each carried a baby with a donor that looked like the other. pretty cool. im completely single so... only one name going on the bc if i ever pull this off... just chatted with someone at work who just had a baby at 42 (an oopsie natural) which reassures me some.. then of course had to read an ob us pre abortion for dating... sigh


----------



## faithbabies

we went the known donor route because i wasnt having success with shipping fresh sperm and i didnt want to do shipping from sperm banks due to cost...i also like the convenience of doing it on my schedule as we have 3 kids and foster...our donor now is a good friend and would be considered "uncle" but if it doesnt work by aug we will be going back to clinic.

anyhoo...i'm 9-10dpo and no symptoms...not even my pms symptoms i usually have the week before but i've been doing a new fitness routine and i am sure it may be throwing my body off lol plus we only got in one donation this month and i'm not sure if it was early enough :shrug: I'd have to look but i think i'm due to get AF next thursday....fxd

Welcome to all the newbies and i wish yall the best of luck and much baby dust! :dust:

ticking...so sorry i've been away and missed it but HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! hope this year brings you your long awaited sticky bean! :hugs:

mrsmm....all the baby dust in the world to you my friend..pray the 2ww flies by to a BFP!! :) :) :) 

c30....are you in the 2ww? fxd and :dust: for you girl! :) hugs!


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the birthday wishes xx

Taking temps vaginally is better as its not affected by outside influences such as room temp, having windows open, mouth breathing etc.

I have a dilemma, the hospital rang to say Jesse will be cremated o n Wednesday along with 6 other babies, but an ex BF of mine (when we were 8 lol) works in a funeral directors thing and he asked about private cremations and as its a baby the only charge is for the crem, so £38,
Would you have a private one??

Oh and AF started yesterday x


----------



## Myalways829

Happy Be-lated Birthday


----------



## JLondon

Ticking I think you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. What are you going to want to do with the ashes? What will the hospital do with the ashes? are they divided up between parents? I'm not sure what I would want to do. I think I actually quite like the idea of the babies being together - bless their little souls x

Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## MissHoneyp

Aww Ticking so sorry not easy decision to make but im sure which ever one you choose will be right for you and Jessie :hugs:

Faithbabies any luck on getting that BFP?

Thermometer and rest of my tests arrived today so start testing to see when i ovulate. Meeting donor on Wednesday so if all goes according to plan hopefully start trying in June :happydance:

Sprinkling Baby dust on to all x 

:dust:


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ sorry AF flew in on you :( hope she decides to stay away for awhile! as for the cremation thing....it's nice to have the option, do what you feel best about! either decision cant be wrong. hugs as u decide :hugs:

misshoney~ well, i'm about 10-11dpo today and should start by next wed/thurs and last night i kinda felt crampy and had low back pain so that may be AF showin her early signs....if i dont have more symptoms by sunday or monday i may do a test...i just hate wasting a test on a bfn!! 
yay on trying in june! :thumbup: much babydust to you!! :dust:


----------



## JLondon

Well said Faith, 'neither decision will be wrong' very good point!


----------



## ticking.clock

well i have decided to go with a private cremation, as its more personal, as i can put things in with Jesse,
i had to decide on 2 songs, so picked
Celine Dion "a new day has come"
Lady Antebellum "never alone"

doesn't help that im also having to have a donation that day, as im due to ovulate around that time so who knows.........


----------



## Merrihopes

I am new to the board. I am married to my husband. He can not have anymore children and he has agreed to sperm donation. We have one daughter, who is in first grade. Our family has had multiple losses. I have been trying with a sperm bank for quite some time. We recently switched donors. I am going into my 5th cycle. We tried conception cups and at home Iui's. Nothing. Just got my AF again. We are thinking about switching banks. I am also a cancer surivor. My cycles are getting shorter and shorter. I am trying to naturally work it out. I took a day 3 FSH test today. It was okay. I am feeling like time is running out. Which is better unwashed or washed? Thank you! Merri


----------



## Merrihopes

Sorry Ticking clock for your losses.


----------



## Merrihopes

I am new to the board. I am married to my husband. He can not have anymore children and he has agreed to sperm donation. We have one daughter, who is in first grade. Our family has had multiple losses. I have been trying with a sperm bank for quite some time. We recently switched donors. I am going into my 5th cycle. We tried conception cups and at home Iui's. Nothing. Just got my AF again. We are thinking about switching banks. I am also a cancer surivor. My cycles are getting shorter and shorter. I am trying to naturally work it out. I took a day 3 FSH test today. It was okay. I am feeling like time is running out. Which is better unwashed or washed? Thank you! Merri


----------



## faithbabies

welcome Merri!! :flower: congrats on being a cancer survivor! :thumbup: I used a sperm bank for my IUIs a couple of years ago and they used unwashed because they washed the donation anyway when they got it so they didnt want it washed twice, but if i was doing home insem i would get washed. Have u considered fresh sperm from local donor? I wish you all the best of luck and baby dust!! :dust: 

afm...AF set to arrive next wed or thurs and i have started having mild cramps/backache and pale pink after bm this am...my normal PMS signs :( looks like it's gona be another bfn for me. ugh.


----------



## Gilka

I've just joined the board......
I'm single and will be TTC with a sperm donor in July/August onwards.
I'm just starting to take temps and charting and all that jazz and it's a bit complicated eh!! But will get there!!

Am glad that there are other people in my situation here, nice to meet you all.

xx


----------



## c.30

Welcome Merri and Gilka :hi: 

Faith, hope that witch stays away :grr: 

Ticking, :hugs:

AFM, AF is due somewhere between tuesday and thursday; there was a bit of a discrepancy with FF over my OV date, I think it's CD16. Been having A LOT of symptoms this month including a BAD back since OV day...have tested with IC's, 3 BFN's :dohh: may test with a FRER on monday :thumbup:

Ps, thought I'd better explain the abbreviations for the newbies :thumbup:

AF = Aunt flo
FF = Fertility Friend 
OV = Ovulation
CD = Cycle day
IC's = Internet cheapy tests (found this one out myself the other day, lol :winkwink:)
FRER = First Response Early Result 

:thumbup:


----------



## Gilka

Thanks for the abbreviations c.30 - was wondering what some of them meant....and couldn't for the life of me figure out what AF meant!! :laugh2:


----------



## faithbabies

welcome Gilka! nice to meet u as well! :flower: 

C30, thank you! and hopefully it's a little early and that preg test will show BFP soon!! just say NO to aunt FLO!! haha ;) 

another abbreviation i use alot is AFM, which stands for "as for me" ;)


enjoy the weekend ladies!


----------



## JLondon

Welcome newbies, and well done Cheryl for the abbreviations, especially the ic one ;)

Ticking that's lovely that your are putting things in with Jesse.. Good luck with your donations, lets hope that day will be blessed in more ways than one :hugs:


----------



## MissHoneyp

Welcome Gilka & Merrihopes your in the right place dont be afraid to ask questions no matter how stupid you may think it sounds :lol:

C.30 hope you get that BFP soon

Im really cant wait till June to start, being really impatient but need to see how my cycle is after 3years of implant but honestly cant wait to start if i could i would start in May. Im going to be a nightmare during TWW :rofl:


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies! how are all you lovelies doing? im in the dreaded TWW yet again. symptoms so far are no different from last month except for a bit of creamy cm. my cm is usually dried up or watery by now. trying not to think about it too much. 

Welcomes newbies and f'xd to all my fellow TWWaiters and everyone else no matter where you are in your cycle!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Hello everyone! I hope you all had a great weekend.

I am not really sure how we all keep our sanity month after month. This is our second month ttc and mother nature is testing my patience. LOL. Last month we did IUI and got a BFN. This month we decided we would try at home thinking that it would be a more relaxed atmosphere. We picked up the tank with our two vials of donor sperm Friday. By all our charting and calculations her surge should have been this morning. Nope! So now I am sitting her with every possibility running through my head. Is it late? Did we miss it? Her temp has not spiked yet so I am hoping we still have time. Fingers crossed that that line shows up soon.


----------



## myra

Hi all- I have just joined this forum and am looking forward to sharing experiences & support; and learning more about this new journey. I've decided to move forward with single motherhood and am happy to have found a great resource like this.

@ Gilka~ I am also hoping to start AI this summer as well.


----------



## laurac1988

*has tantrum*

My ovulation has gone AWOL! was meant to ov two days ago and NOTHING! 

I need either Ov or Af...


----------



## KelleyNJen

Officially in the two week wait..... Crossing our fingers


----------



## Merrihopes

Thank you for everyone's welcomes and responses. I am trying Soy this cycle too. My AF came back as normal for a while after chemo. Last November, it went crazy. It is getting shorter and shorter. A day every month. So, I am hoping some soy will stabilize it. I have tried exercises and extra vitamins. I cried when I realized I lost another day this cycle. It looks like it may be too late to switch banks. Ov is this weekend. It's an idea for next month.


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi ladies,

I'm about ready to give up trying,
I ovulate on cd10/cd11, and someone told me that this reduces my chances of conceiving 
Any ideas how I can lengthen it by a day or 2??


----------



## JLondon

Ticking you must be having a down day.. I ovulate early too, surely early ovulation isn't bad as it gives a longer LP? You know you can get pregnant and you will again soon I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Merrihopes said:


> Thank you for everyone's welcomes and responses. I am trying Soy this cycle too. My AF came back as normal for a while after chemo. Last November, it went crazy. It is getting shorter and shorter. A day every month. So, I am hoping some soy will stabilize it. I have tried exercises and extra vitamins. I cried when I realized I lost another day this cycle. It looks like it may be too late to switch banks. Ov is this weekend. It's an idea for next month.

Welcome  Am trying soy this mOnth too xxx


----------



## MissHoneyp

Welcome Myra

@Ticking there is no scientific evidence to show that early ovulation results in miscarriage. Like JLondon says you know you can get pregnant and miscarriage can be result of many things sometimes no reason at all. Don't worry about it and don't listen to advice on internet as 99.9% of the information is worthless unless from certified gynaecology doctor.

AFM im meeting donor tomorrow for first time. Im so nervous hope he is as nice as he is in our chats. Im considering to start trying early as i ovulate end of this week/beginning of next. I texted donor to find out if he is ok with this arrangement if all goes well tomorrow. Hope he dont think im being too pushy


----------



## MissHoneyp

Just got reply from donor hes happy to donate whenever once everything sorted :) but another younger relative posted 12week baby scan on facebook im happy for her and her OH but had a wee tear cause really want it to be me


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I should have been 20 weeks pregnant today, but instead I was collecting flowers to take to the funeral directors for Jesse's cremation tomorrow,
Life is soooooo cruel as I'm having to have a donation tomorrow too, eith that or miss a month :(


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello everyone, haven't been on here in awhile. We decided to take a break after 6 months of ttcing without success using known donor and fresh specimens. We are now doing donor insemenation at a feminist center in our town. We go for our second appointment after all our tests came back ok. So here we go again on this fantastic voyage. Good luck to those of you trying and Happy and Healthy 9 months to those who are preggers.


----------



## MissHoneyp

I am so sorry Ticking didnt mean to offend you just trying to help you feel better about what you had been told. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow on sad occasion :hugs: x x


----------



## ticking.clock

MissHoneyp said:


> I am so sorry Ticking didnt mean to offend you just trying to help you feel better about what you had been told. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow on sad occasion :hugs: x x

No Hun you didn't offend me at all xxxxx


----------



## MissHoneyp

Thats ok Ticking would have hated to think i had xx

Well met my donor today and seems really nice guy chatted for couple of hours well mostly i did as thats what i do when im nervous :rofl: Anyhow decided to try this month to see how i get on so will mean daily testing for LH surge but fingers crossed


----------



## JLondon

Thinking of you today ticking :flower:


----------



## CatherineS

Ticking, I'm so sorry, I hope today went as well as it could for you. :hugs:

Miss Honey, that is so exciting that you are starting this month. Good luck.

I have decided I am definitely going to go down the clinic from Denmark route later this year. I am thinking about October/November as a start date.


----------



## ticking.clock

It was beautiful, I was able to carry Jesse into the crem so I can actually say I carried my baby in my arms, and that brings me a lot of peace.
Xx


----------



## JLondon

That's lovely ticking I'm glad you were able to have that time and I'm sure it has bought you a lot of peace :hugs:


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies.

@ticking- im soo sorry you are having a rough time..my thoughts and prayers are w/ you. 

there's just so much to read on here when you've been away for a week so i just skim through. i hope everyone is doing well. GL to all wherever you are in your cycles!!

Got my :bfp: this afternoon!! cue me in total and utter shock!! praying for a sticky!

:dust: to all


----------



## KelleyNJen

Congrats!


----------



## ticking.clock

Congratulations Hun, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I've had 2 donations this cycle, due to ovulate today to fingers crossed :) x


----------



## CatherineS

Congratulations Mamidoll


----------



## mamidoll

ticking..f'xd for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JLondon

ticking.clock said:


> Congratulations Hun, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> I've had 2 donations this cycle, due to ovulate today to fingers crossed :) x

Ticking how long did it take for you to ovulate after your mc? And do you know how quickly your hgc levels went down? I've just been going through my mc this weekend and really don't want to have to wait too long to try again.


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ hugs girl, i cannot imagine how bittersweet it was to lay your baby to rest..thinking of you. :hugs:

mamidoll~ congrats!! how exciting!! :happydance::thumbup:

jLondon~~ so sorry for your loss as well hon, i know how heartbreaking it can be...i think after my d&c it was about two months before my cycle was normal but it's different for every person..gluck and lots of baby dust to you for next time! :hugs: :dust:

afm~ so bfn for last cycle and AF ended about 5days ago...my donor and i decided this month to start a few days early and insem every other day until after ovulation...so first insem was this morning and all went well. I did my digital ovulation test and it was neg today and the past two days so i know i am not ovulating early. Glad i already have swimmers in there lol. Kinda concerned about this cycle and when i will ovulate as last month my period came about 5 days early due to the fact i started exercising again. anyways, crossing my fingers for this cycle to be a bfp :) 

:dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MAMI* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*FAITHBABIES* let's get started Hun, it is time to get your donation schedule down and prepare so we can finally be bump buddies!!! GL :dust:


*TICKING* GL, the donations sound like they may have been right on time!:dust:


*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF did not show this weekend, however, my LP fluctuates, especially after the 2 MCs so I am going to wait a little longer before I test.... FXD for myself and everyone else still TTC, waiting, or testing!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Glad to see some BFPs on here. Congrats MAMI

AFM... still waiting for AF after not ovulating this month. Due tomorrow...


----------



## mamidoll

thanx for the well wishes.

laura, MrsMM, fx'd for you and everyone else!


----------



## JazznTee

Micah king, entered this world on april 29th 2012
@ 1:54pm
6pds 1oz
19 inches long

My wife was deployed to afghanistan on april 20th
we skyped the delivery, so she was able to see her first born be born
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-05-07 at 17.44 #2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Amylu

Hi all, 
Just registered so I could join this great thread... You all sound so positive and supportive! 
We are on our 10th month of home insemination. One miscarriage so far, nothing else. We have a four year old daughter from a previous donor. Just did an insemination yesterday, another one tonight!


----------



## Amylu

Love the blog!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Welcome Amylu!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

JLondon said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hun, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> I've had 2 donations this cycle, due to ovulate today to fingers crossed :) x
> 
> Ticking how long did it take for you to ovulate after your mc? And do you know how quickly your hgc levels went down? I've just been going through my mc this weekend and really don't want to have to wait too long to try again.Click to expand...

Hugs Hun, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
My AF arrived 31 days after op, and ovulated as normal,
This month I ov on cd12, so donations were done weds afternoon and thurs night and ov Sunday so doubt any would have lasted xx


----------



## LunaBean

Hey girls,my netbook is broken again,so never get on here! Noah is 15 weeks now and quite hard work due to his reflux :( Poor wee man is in pain all the time and never sleeps! Hes so happy and smiley wen his medication works tho! Wil try to post pix from my old phone 2mro,this new one doesnt let me! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey Liz...how'd his tests go? What's the next step? xx


----------



## JLondon

ticking.clock said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hun, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> I've had 2 donations this cycle, due to ovulate today to fingers crossed :) x
> 
> Ticking how long did it take for you to ovulate after your mc? And do you know how quickly your hgc levels went down? I've just been going through my mc this weekend and really don't want to have to wait too long to try again.Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs Hun, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> My AF arrived 31 days after op, and ovulated as normal,
> This month I ov on cd12, so donations were done weds afternoon and thurs night and ov Sunday so doubt any would have lasted xxClick to expand...

Thanks.. you never know, some strong one may have been waiting :dust: I can't wait to try again. I just feel a bit useless right now, as if I'm meant to be having a baby but aren't.. I'm sure you know what I mean :hugs:


----------



## mamidoll

JLondon- dont get discouraged..although i know how easy it is to get that way! :growlmad:

ticking- hey you could have a few :spermy: hanging around for a few days if you had some nice EWCM! 

Jazz- Congrats on the new baby! :blue:


----------



## c.30

Congratulations Jazz, he is gorgeous :cloud9: I'm glad your wife got to see the birth.

Amylu, welcome and lots of :dust: to you :thumbup:

Mami, congratulations, H & H 9 months to you! 

MrsMM, still following your journal, I may not post much but I'm always reading :hugs:

Faith, lots of :dust: to you, that BFP's surely right around the corner! :hugs:

Luna, love the avatar pic! 

Ticking, as the other's have said, there may be some good swimmers left waiting :thumbup:

J, thinking of you as always :hugs:

Sorry if I've left anyone out :hugs:

AFM, I'm on CD8, I started testing with the CBFM yesterday and will start on the smiley OPK's, CM and CP checking on friday (CD10). Doing it slightly different this month in that I'm waiting for my POS OPK and then travelling up to my donor and getting a donation that evening. My timing has perhaps been a bit off the last couple of months with delayed OV, probably due to having to travel to donor, so thought I'd try this. I expect to OV anywhere from CD11 - CD18 so anywhere from saturday 12th - saturday 19th :thumbup:


----------



## Amylu

> Amylu, welcome and lots of :dust: to you :thumbup:

Thanks! Have had my positive opk and really bad ov pains today, so the dates are right which is a great start! Insemination this eve too. Good luck everyone!


----------



## faithbabies

jazzntee~ CONGRATS!! what a cutie! :thumbup::thumbup:

amylu~ WELCOME!! g'luck on this cycle!! :hugs:

ticking clock~ u know they say spermies live up to 5 days in ya so fxd for ya!! :dust:

lunabean~aw Noah is such a precious baby too! hope his reflux gets better!! :)

jLondon~i know the waiting game sux! try to keep busy and positive thoughts knowing the big man above is getting your sticky bean packaged just right for you!! it WILL happen! :hugs:

c30~thanks girl! and i KNOW your bfp is just around the corner too! mucho baby dust for you this month!! :dust: and hugs right back! :hugs:

afm~ no surge (smiley face on dig) opk at 8pm last night but positive surge at 9am this morning...insem done at 10am and we did insem day before yesterday...he's planning on coming by the next two mornings as well...do yall think that's too much? do u think he could skip tomorrow and just come by fri am? our plan was to start early and do it every other day but after seeing the surge this morning i just dont want to miss O....we both are pretty positive this month so fxd for good things! :) 

lots of baby dust and positive love to everyone!!!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*FAITH* hang in there Hun!:dust:


*JLONDON* first off, I still feel the need to send you :hugs: as I understand.... 2nd, I am sending this :dust: Come on eggy!!!:dust:


*CHERYL* Thank you sooo much Hun! GL! I have a sneaky feeling about this month for you, gotta love that CBFM!!! Maybe we will be bump buddies soon!:dust:


*JAZZ* AWESOME!!! He is just adorable! Sooo happy you all were able to skype that delivery, I know your wife was just super excited! I am soo very happy for you and your growing family. 


*AMYLU* welcome and GL!!!:dust:


___________________________________________
*AFM...* Well... my temps seems to be up and down now. No doubt an effect of the most recent MC. I did test this morning, and it was a stark white BFN! My journey is not over however, as we had an HSG in April and are holding out hope that the next three months we ring true to the high fertility afterwards. I am focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! I will let you know when AF officially sets in, but till then, GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


----------



## Amylu

Thank you all for your kind welcome! I feel a bit better knowing I'm not alone. This is our 5th month trying since the mc, here's hoping... Although had an awful insemination this eve. Lots of leakage (sorry if tmi) and i worry we wasted some! Also my back aches so struggled with legs in the air. 
Has anyone asked their donor to get sperm tested? I'd like to know if he has good swimmers rather than waste months but think he may be offended. 
Lots of luck to you all, and keep strong x


----------



## momwannabe81

Amylu said:


> Thank you all for your kind welcome! I feel a bit better knowing I'm not alone. This is our 5th month trying since the mc, here's hoping... Although had an awful insemination this eve. Lots of leakage (sorry if tmi) and i worry we wasted some! Also my back aches so struggled with legs in the air.
> Has anyone asked their donor to get sperm tested? I'd like to know if he has good swimmers rather than waste months but think he may be offended.
> Lots of luck to you all, and keep strong x

Don't be afraid to ask, he should have done it to begin with. But if anything ask what kind of medical history he has and has he done any recent testing, keep it general he might pick it up.


----------



## momwannabe81

Just to give u guys an update, i read this thread everyday but never know what to say, but i did meet and received a donation from new donor, in the meantime a friend of mine at work got her BFP on her first try >.< lets just say i'm a happy upset person lol. Anyways the donor (a friend from work) came forward as the donor and he offered to help me so i don't have to drive 2 hrs to get a donation, he would be local and available in short notice :D so as upset i was about her BFP i'm looking forward if this cycle is a bust but i'm still hoping that the guy in the city will do the trick. My old donors amounts were low, "but hey it just takes a drop right", well the new donor had so much that some of it was squeezed out of the soft cup when inserting (sorry if tmi) has this ever happened to anybody???


----------



## mamidoll

momwannabe- good luck..i got my bfp on my second try with AI w/my hubbys sperm but had been trying since october naturally..in that time 5 of my friends got pregnant w/"oops" babies..so trust me i know how you feel!!! GL to you hun!!

amylu- i had TONS of leakage as well..even w/legs in the air..but lo n behold i got a :bfp: on my 2nd cycle of insemination..so i kinda think its ok! GL hun!


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm going to see my dr about my early ovulation, as I ovulate normally around cd10 I have been told and read online that it increases the risk of MC's, so I want to see if they can do anything to delay my ovulation xx


----------



## Amylu

Thanks, I guess because we got pregnant using this donor in November (and then had a mc) I feel a bit like everyone will think I'm being silly if I get his swimmers tested! 
I've spent time today reading through this post, and some of your journals. I have to say I am so amazed by your spirit, positivity and support of each other. I hope you get your positive tests very soon! Xxx


----------



## Meishka

Hello all! I've been out of the loop for a couple weeks here but I'm back! And..... I got my BFP!!!!!!! 9dpo! So this month we used preseed and soft cups and that seemed to do the trick! we put the preseed in the soft cup and then the semen in the cup and inserted at night so I could sleep with it in, oh and I still elevated my bum for a little bit afterward. I'll be watching to see you all get your BFPs too!!


----------



## c.30

Congrats Meishka :happydance: a H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## myra

When I initially decided to become a single mom, my plan was to do AI from a sperm bank. I've been reading more though about using known donors~ have any of you had experience meeting/conceiving etc a donor through knowndonorregistry.com?

Last month, I also spoke with a friend (or rather a "friend with benefits," if you will) and told him that I was planning to get pregnant. I was surprised to find out that he really wants to have a kid. Sooo...we had a long conversation about possibly doing this together but not as a "couple." Meaning we both want a child, and would be willing to figure out an arrangement so we could co-parent but we don't see each other as our "life partners." In essence, our child (if we do this) would have 2 single parents. This really appeals to me and am currently thinking through potential challenges/benefits before we talk again. Have/are any of you exploring this route & would you be willing to share your experience?


----------



## momwannabe81

myra said:


> When I initially decided to become a single mom, my plan was to do AI from a sperm bank. I've been reading more though about using known donors~ have any of you had experience meeting/conceiving etc a donor through knowndonorregistry.com?
> 
> Last month, I also spoke with a friend (or rather a "friend with benefits," if you will) and told him that I was planning to get pregnant. I was surprised to find out that he really wants to have a kid. Sooo...we had a long conversation about possibly doing this together but not as a "couple." Meaning we both want a child, and would be willing to figure out an arrangement so we could co-parent but we don't see each other as our "life partners." In essence, our child (if we do this) would have 2 single parents. This really appeals to me and am currently thinking through potential challenges/benefits before we talk again. Have/are any of you exploring this route & would you be willing to share your experience?


i met a really nice donor thru that site, and he is very professional, before him i was using a known donor but haven't had any luck so hoping this new donor can help, i received one donation from him and waiting on af now, tested 2 bfn so far so who knows, but in the mix i found a local donor (same town as me) that is willing to help if this cycle is a bust. he would be an uncle role and that's it, his first donation ever he got her pregnant so fx it works for me too,doubt it though :(


----------



## Amylu

Wow congratulations Meishka! That's amazing! 

Hope eveyone had a good weekend. I've been all over the place as I feel like this month COULD BE IT. I've had cramping and feel bloated and sore breasts already.... I'm only 4 days past ovulation. I have always waited until I'm almost due before taking a test - what is the earliest (sensible) time to test?!

Fingers crossed for you all this month - xx


----------



## mamidoll

meishka- congrats thats wonderful n super early too!!! yay for you :happydance: H & H 9 months to you hon!!

amylu- im not sure really when is a good time to test! LOL. some start testing at 8dpo..personally i think that's just a waste of $ but then again you have women like meishka who get a bfp at 9dpo..so everyone is different depending on ovulation, implantation etc. i got my bfp at 12dpo this time (2 days before my period was due). with my DS i had already been a week past my missed period when i got my bfp ( we were was NTNP)..so its really hard for me to say when is a good time. if you are a true POAS- aholic and have a big pack of IC's on hand and dont mind the disappointment of a few bfn's then i say go for it. if you are like me and only have a few FRER's i say wait until about 2days before your period to test! GL hun fingers n toes x's for you.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL MOMS, MOMS TO BE and TRYING TO ME MOMS!!! :cake:


----------



## Meishka

Thank you everyone!
MAMIDOLL- I agree with you on testing. I really wanted to wait until I was late this month to test, but I was out of ICs and the dollar store tests were calling out to me lol! I've heard so many good things about the dollar store tests being very sensitive so I just figured hey there only a buck a piece, and yes I am a POAS addict lol. So I got a bfn on 8 dpo and then 2 BFPs on 9 dpo, yes 2 because I couldn't believe my eyes on the first lol! I thought surely a digital being less sensitive wouldn't be positive yet, but I took one anyway at 10dpo and got "pregnant". Ok so I truly am a POAS addict and may need an intervention, because now I'm 11dpo and still "making sure" lol! So I did a dollar store test, an Answer brand, and my last digital today and they are all BFPs. 

Remember this is the time of year for new beginnings ladies, I really am praying and hoping and wishing for all of you to get your BFPs, not just soon, but THIS cycle!


----------



## c.30

Got my smiley OPK this morning :happydance: text my donor, booked the train and the hotel so we're all set to go :)


----------



## wipednwired

Congratulations Meishka! That's great news! And you're also keeping the dollar store in business, LOL.

Amylu - it's hard not to want to test for everything, isn't it? We sent our donor for all the usuals, but apparently getting a test for CMV here is very difficult, so in the end I just decided to risk it. I figure now that I've been inseminated 6 or so times, I 've got whatever hidden things he might have, which is hopefully nothing :) Didn't get his sperm tested because he has 2 kids, and his wife got pregnant very quickly both times, so I am assuming they're good swimmers.

c.30 Happy travels!

AFM - period is really taking a long time to finish up this month. This is the second period following the early m/c in March, so maybe this is normal? I was so excited to use this 'extra-fertile following a m-c" time, but hopefully this month will bring the BFP. Just woke up with a cold and laryngitis, so at least any fevers should be gone by O time.


----------



## mamidoll

Meishka- My first faint bfp was on a dollar store test at 12dpo!! it was VERY VERY faint but it was there..my DH saw it too..right after that i headed to the store n bought a 2 pack of ANSWER tests..i took one n got a nice pink line..the next day i took the other got a darker pink line..then the day AFTER that (the day AF was due) i took a CB digi n got a "PREGNANT". i am a POAS aholic too!! :rofl: i heard the same thing about the $ tests being super sensitive. i also used the $ store test when i got preg the 1st time w/DS but of course that was + cuz i was past my period at that point. it's great cuz you can buy like 10 at a time n still spend less than the FRER's! the lady looked at me all crazy when i asked for 6 of them!! LOL. Hope you are feeling good!!

c.30 and wipednwired..everything x'd for you ladies!! lotsa :dust:

i enjoy hearing from each n everyone of you ladies everyday!!! :hug:


----------



## myra

momwannabe- thanks for sharing and good luck! fxd for you that it works out this cycle...and if your BFP doesn't make an appearance this round, that this new donor makes all the difference for you!


----------



## Amylu

c.30 ~ hope the rest of the month goes the way you want it! Good luck with the donor.

WIPEDNWIRED ~ it can be hard waiting for AF to settle down after a mc, and I remember feeling gutted I hadn't got pregnant during the extra fertile window everyone talks about. It will happen, keep positive!

AFM ~ our donor has been tested for STDs, but hadn't yet done the motility/mobility tests. Need to get him to see his GP first and be referred to a fertility clinic. He is unavailable to us in July so might get him to do it then. I have been feeling WEIRD all weekend..... could smell cat food on the other side of our house on sunday, thought I was going to throw up. Got DP to make me a snack (couldn't think what I wanted, couldn't face going to the kitchen, but was starving). I could then smell the jam when she opened it. Who smells JAM??? sure enough she brought in jam on toast. Also a bit crampy. Am now 5dpo and have to wait 4 days til I next see my acupuncturist - apparently they can tell by your pulse..?


Aaaaarrrrghhhhh!


----------



## mamidoll

amylu- :rofl: that's funny about the jam!! hope all works out w/your donor. i had TONS of symptoms the month i got my bfn, sore bb's, blue veins, sensitive to smells, hunger etc..n the month i got my bfp i had close to NONE except for cramping but i thought it was just AF on her way. don't get me wrong doll...i'm not trying to be a hope stomper here..LOL..im just saying for me personally when i was symptom spotting n thought i had all these symptoms i was more crushed when i got my bfn. the month of the bfp i payed no attention to it n was shocked as hell when i got it..i was actually mentally prepared for a bfn. sooo hoping this your month!!! tons tons tons of :dust: n fingers x'd for you!!

hope everyone else is well!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats ladies!! Beautiful baby!


----------



## c.30

Hi all :hi:

Waiting for FF to give me crosshairs at the moment. I think I'm 3dpo; had a donation on monday, think I OV'ed on tuesday :thumbup: I use progesterone creme in the 2ww so waiting for the crosshairs to be able to start that.


----------



## Amylu

Hi all,

Well feeling quite down today. After a beautiful bbt chart I have dipped .1 this morning, and I don't know if it's the start of a bigger dip or just a random temp. Got my acupuncture appointment at 5.30GMT so am just trying to keep positive til then. But I'm struggling...

Hope you all are having a better day x


----------



## Myalways829

Hii everybody


----------



## myra

Amylu- the dip could be a random temp dip, but if I read correctly, you'd be about 8 dpo & within the window for implantation. Some women get a temp dip with implantation, so it could also be that. 

c.30 ~ good luck! hope that you get confirmation of O on Tuesday...and that this is your month!


----------



## mamidoll

Good luck ladies!! fingers x'd you get your :bfp: this cycle!!

me on the other hand had the pregnancy symptoms hit me like a freight train 4 days ago..i have been nauseous n dizzy NON STOP since friday! i was sick maybe 4 or 5 times total w/DS..not this time!! LOL


----------



## Amylu

Hi all,

Well I'm out for this month - my temp has dropped this morning so AF should be here any minute... I'm so annoyed and confused, I've never had sore breasts for 10 days before my period, apart from when I was pragnant with my daughter and when I was briefly pregnant in November.

Going to phone the clinic to arrange to get our donor's sperm tested.

Hope the rest of you are having a better day! x


----------



## laurac1988

Donor is away for majority of my cycle this month. This he tells me on CD11.


----------



## Amylu

laurac1988 ~ sorry to hear that. These donors don't seem to realise how much we wait for those few days a month where we can feel hopeful of getting pregnant. Try and enjoy the month, do something you wouldn't normally do, or treat yourself to something.


AFM ~ my day got even worse. Our donor phoned back and said he's happy to have tests done, but thought we should know his girlfriend is pregnant. They'd been trying 2 months. We've been trying 11. ELEVEN. Why isn't it happening????
:cry:


----------



## c.30

Laura, that sucks!! I've had my fair share of donor problems and know how disheartening it can be!

Amylu, hope you're feeling a bit better? I'm just a little bit behind you in that I'm on my 8th cycle. This whole year so far had been about TTC, it seems to have taken over my life and there's sooooo much I'm doing to try to improve my chances! September will be my 12th cycle and I have decided I am going to return to uni to complete my 4th and final year, I'm seeing someone about it next week. I'm scared and excited all at the same time! I'm going to try to TTC while completing the year (if I'm not preggers by then of course) but I know that I may have to take the odd month off here and there so hoping and praying that it happens before then!!!!

I had my first BFN of the month today on an IC :dohh: I have a 14 day LP so if AF is going to show, I may start spotting on 29th, full flow should be here by 30th! It's my youngest nephews (got 4 of them, lol) 5th birthday on 31st so that will be kind of bittersweet, although lovely as well of course...having my hair cut and coloured on same day so that'll perk me up a bit :thumbup:


----------



## mamidoll

amylu- im so sorry for you hun :cry: that news must've been devastating. i know everytime i had another friend pop up preggers when i was trying i just wanted to crawl into a hole n cry. it will happen for you when the time is right..i got tired of hearing that line too..LOL..but it will..i promise..chin up!

laura- i have to agree w/amylu..men just dont get it! they think its so easy for us..they also think you can get pregnant anytime of the month! you must be so frustrated. sorry.

c.30- congrats on going back to school! im glad that you are doing something to distract yourself. it can become life consuming! finger's x'd that you do well w/school n get a bfp in the meantime!

sending you all tons of :dust: n :hug:


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi ladies,

It's 3 months today since my world fell apart and I was told my much longed for baby had died, and the cremation was almost 4 weeks ago, and I am currently 5+2 weeks pregnant!
I'm terrified, can't stop testing and hoping baby sticks this time xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations. Try to relax and enjoy it. :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

Congrats Ticking!!!! I am happy for you!!


----------



## Nicole17

Hi, ladies!
Believe it or not, I have read this entire thread...well, over several days! DH and I are TTC #2. We just completed our third try, and I am now in the 2WW. I know that we timed things correctly this month and am not really so sure about the other two months, as I was using the OV-Watch and did S


----------



## Nicole17

Oops! I was not ready to post my reply! I'll start over...

Hi, ladies!
Believe it or not, I have read this entire thread...well, over several days! DH and I are TTC #2. We just completed our third month of trying, and I am now in the 2WW (4dpo). I know that we timed things correctly this month and am not really so sure about the other two months, as I was using the OV-Watch and did SI according to the days that the watch said I was fertile. This month I used the watch again but also used an OPK and didn't get an LH surge until 3 days after the watch said I ovulated! So I'm going with the sticks. We are doing SI due to DH's performance anxiety, and it has really taken the pressure off. This was our 2nd month to do so, and we are actually using Preseed applicators instead of a syringe...has anyone done this? We have a 15-month-old DS who was conceived through NI...there was anxiety then too but not to this extent. Anyway, I am just wanting to be a part of the thread and hoping to see a positive at the end of the 2WW but trying not to get my hopes up too much, although DS was conceived on the 1st try.


----------



## ticking.clock

KelleyNJen said:


> Congrats Ticking!!!! I am happy for you!!

Thanks xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies. Mind if I hop in? We are days away from ovulation and I am climbing the walls. It is crazy how TTC can take over your life. I am always reading and researching. Trying to find new info. Reading other's stories. Shopping for baby things online that I will hopefully need soon. I agree with the previous statements about the donor not getting the time factor. Last month was out first AI and when we were ready for day 2, our donor had forgotten a work function and wasn't available. This month I am trying to plan and prepare a little better. FX this will be my "birthday baby". If the callendar is right, we will be testing on my birthday and this is the only gift I want


----------



## faithbabies

congrats ticking! :thumbup:

c30..hugs...hope that bfn turns into a bfp soon! :)

good luck to all and welcome to the newbies!!


sorry i've been MIA, we've been out of town and i've been trying not to get so down about this not working and focus on my family and our upcoming adoption of little man...AF arrived two days ago and we are going to start donations this saturday which may be a few days early but that's ok and we're going to go a few days past my smiley lh surge because last month i fee like i ovulated late. My donor has been so positive and understanding and agrees to help as long as he can as we arent sure if we will go back to fertility clinic or not. I just dont know how much longer we can all do this. I want to be pregnant very badly but the let down each month is heartbreaking as you know. ah well I try to remember it's all in God's timing. :dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Hi Ladies. Mind if I hop in? We are days away from ovulation and I am climbing the walls. It is crazy how TTC can take over your life. I am always reading and researching. Trying to find new info. Reading other's stories. Shopping for baby things online that I will hopefully need soon. I agree with the previous statements about the donor not getting the time factor. Last month was out first AI and when we were ready for day 2, our donor had forgotten a work function and wasn't available. This month I am trying to plan and prepare a little better. FX this will be my "birthday baby". If the callendar is right, we will be testing on my birthday and this is the only gift I want

Hi leahmsta. Me and my gf are trying for #1. It's our 2nd attempt and our donor is turning out to be quite unreliable too. Wanna be buddies?? I was meant to ov yesterday but it didn't come but we inseminated anyway as we thought no harm in trying. Am hoping that when my fertility monitor shows high fertility that my donor will be available. Good luck to you.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, it weems our stick smiled a week early. We did our AI this morning. This is our 2nd cycle TTC #1. This is absolutely my favorite part of the TTC experience. This time is so filled with hope and anticipation. I feel even closer to my DP durring this wait. I just adore it. The daydreaming about the what ifs is so much fun. From what I hear, as time goes on it's not quite as awesome so I am trying to appreciate it while I still can. Hahaha! I thin we should keep using OPKs since we were a week early right? From what I have heard, when it is that early there may be a second ovulation in the cycle. Have you all heard the same? I am learning as I go and I'm not always sure what to believe. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## c.30

HUGE congratulations Ticking! 

Good luck with donations Faith :dust: 

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:

AFM, CD1 yet again **boohoo to the witch** my donors still ok to donate, going to text him on day of POS OPK and like last month, travel up on the day, stay in the hotel and get 1 donation. Going to lay off the pre-seed this month; I'm taking EPO and I've upped my water intake to 2L a day and that seems to have improved my EWCM so just going to let my body do what it should...:thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

According to my chart I ovulated on Tuesday - a whole 6 days post donation. Dunno what chance I'm in with :-( may have been Monday night, which would have been 5 days post donation...

Will have to see!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Everyone... I'm back... It's been a long time but we're gearing up to start TTC #2 in August. 

I am also looking for some support - particularly from others in a heterosexual relationship. My husband continues to be 100% on board with doing AI with donor sperm and our daughter is doing great (she'll be 2 in August) ... but I'm feeling guilty and worried our kids will be traumatized by having been donor-conceived. 

I sort of wish we could do IVF but hubby isn't willing (he'd have to undergo surgery) and we can't really afford it anyway.

So... please someone just tell me to stop being so neurotic, or let me know if you've found any helpful resources that suggest that kids conceived using known donors do all right.

We've tentatively decided to go with a new donor because our previous donor lives far away now and I'm warming up to the idea of using a donor who would have occasional contact with our child. Shipping using the previous donor is still an option, but we'll see. I've been in contact with 2 great sounding donors who are local(ish).

Thanks in advance. Glad to see some familiar faces.


----------



## Nimyra

deleted


----------



## faithbabies

hey Nimyra! welcome back!! :flower: I meant to respond to your post yesterday but my computer was acting crazy so i didnt get a chance to post! I want to give you helpful advice but it's such a sensitive subject...my husband is ok with AI at home and our donor is a close friend and he's ok with the donor too, but he doesnt really like talking about it alot. I dont even know for sure if we would tell the child (if we EVER get prego) who his bio dad was/is even though the donor would stay in our lives as "uncle"...it just breaks my DH's heart that he cannot father kids and i've told him we have 3 adopted kids and they will know they are adopted so we may as well be honest and tell this child how they were conceived. It's just hard to say how it will be if youve never been in that situation. My donor is ok with whatever we want. I have read many articles/posts/etc. on kids born via AI with DS and they all seem well adjusted, etc. I think depending on how their environment is, how they are told about the AI, etc has alot to do with how he/she will deal with it. Excited for your upcoming cycle...loads of babydust headed your way :) :dust:

afm...my donor will be by this afternoon sometime...i'm due to get surge in a couple of days so we are starting a bit early to be safe...will do AI every other day until i feel we should stop....he lives five mins away so it's pretty convenient. fxd for this cycle.


----------



## LeahMSta

Good luck to both of you ladies! FX and tons of baby dust.


----------



## laurac1988

well... Chart looks like I ov'd day eighteen/nineteen. Closest donation was evening of dy 13. Not sure If i'm in with a chance

Am eating like a horse and have tummy cramps and sore boobs... but I really am doubtful


----------



## ticking.clock

Laura don't give up hope yet xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura1988 How many times have you seen ladies with their BFP say they were sure that it wouldn't stick that month? Keep the faith. You're not out until you're out.


----------



## Amylu

Hey all,
Well I am due to ovulate on Friday, we are doing an insemination on tue eve and wed eve. We were supposed to have one thurs eve as well but now can't, as the donor has to get back to his gf for her midwife appointment. I feel awful for being selfish, but he said her being pregnant wouldn't interfere with us trying to get pregnant. It already is! I hate how I feel, but when will it be MY TURN to get pregnant? I was so convinced I was last month, now I feel like I don't know my body at all. Am so grumpy and can't seem to shake it.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Leah how are you feeling now? Hopeful? How many times did you insem this month? My cycle went a bit haywire this month. My normal ov day is 14 but for some reason this month it was day 21 and I usually have a 28 day cycle so am not sure why my luteal phase is so short this month (assuming af comes on time) I insemmed on day 12 and 14 before realising I wasn't ov'ing and we managed to get our donor here for an insem yesterday but it was the smallest sample I have ever seen, barely made it into the syringe so not too hopeful for this month :-( thinking of changing donors as he is so hard to get a hold of and is starting to change how it's done so am getting a bit annoyed. Have luckily found a new one for next month should we need him who works down the road from me so at least is available every weekday and willing to do twice a day . Sorry am rambling!!

Laurac1988 think positive as they can last up to 7 days and it only takes 1 to score!!! 

The 2ww starts today :-(

Baby dust to all


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey Ttcrainbow!! I am hanging in there. I am ashamed to admit that I already started POAS today. LOL! I try so hard to be patient but the truth is that I stink at it. We did alright with the insems. We had the opposite issue as you. O was a week early. We got 2 good insems and introduced soft cups and preseed this time so fingers are crossed. I really want my birhtday BFP!!! We were supposed to wait to test until my birthday on the 16th but like I said.....no self control. Our donor is being amazing. If we don't get a sticky this month, he is going to try the SMEP with us. That is a lot of donations. LOL! I told him that if I get my baby, I'lll get him a puppy. Now that is motivation.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Hey Ttcrainbow!! I am hanging in there. I am ashamed to admit that I already started POAS today. LOL! I try so hard to be patient but the truth is that I stink at it. We did alright with the insems. We had the opposite issue as you. O was a week early. We got 2 good insems and introduced soft cups and preseed this time so fingers are crossed. I really want my birhtday BFP!!! We were supposed to wait to test until my birthday on the 16th but like I said.....no self control. Our donor is being amazing. If we don't get a sticky this month, he is going to try the SMEP with us. That is a lot of donations. LOL! I told him that if I get my baby, I'lll get him a puppy. Now that is motivation.

Wow that is a lot but a very willing donor  guess its more pleasurable for them than us eh! I might have to consider that plan myself with the new donor (although everything is crossed that it works this time). An bless, I am a poas addict myself. Although have such a busy week ahead with the missus bday. Had hoped I could show her a bfp on her bday but damn O came late! Fingers crossed for your birthday test. 

Keep updating.


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ttcrainbow!! I am hanging in there. I am ashamed to admit that I already started POAS today. LOL! I try so hard to be patient but the truth is that I stink at it. We did alright with the insems. We had the opposite issue as you. O was a week early. We got 2 good insems and introduced soft cups and preseed this time so fingers are crossed. I really want my birhtday BFP!!! We were supposed to wait to test until my birthday on the 16th but like I said.....no self control. Our donor is being amazing. If we don't get a sticky this month, he is going to try the SMEP with us. That is a lot of donations. LOL! I told him that if I get my baby, I'lll get him a puppy. Now that is motivation.
> 
> Wow that is a lot but a very willing donor  guess its more pleasurable for them than us eh! I might have to consider that plan myself with the new donor (although everything is crossed that it works this time). An bless, I am a poas addict myself. Although have such a busy week ahead with the missus bday. Had hoped I could show her a bfp on her bday but damn O came late! Fingers crossed for your birthday test.
> 
> Keep updating.Click to expand...

As our donor so eloquently put it, he'd be doin it one way or another. At least this way it goes to good use and makes someone else happy. :haha: Have fun planning for the missus! My little sister (who is about the coolest person I've ever known) Got my DP and I tickets and a room in Las Vegas to meet her and her Husband next moth. The little bugger went to such lengths as to announce this as my birthday gift 1dpo and pointed out that we will all be on Vaca for next months 2ww if we aren't celebrating our new bean. See why I said she is so awesome??!? I thought having that to plan with her and look forward to would move time right along but now I am simply too eager for too many things. :dohh: There is the BFP I am convincinced I will see this month, my birthday celebration which includes a horseback trail ride that I have wanted to go on since my 7th birthday and now vacation. I'm sure you can see now why time is crawling. :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaayyyy excited for you!

My Af showed up today! Means I'm out for this month - didn't have a huge amount of hope for this month anyhow with donation six days before ovulation - but on the positive side, the soy iso's moved my ov to cd 18/19 and my luteal phase to 10/11 days instead of my usual 10 days between first +opk and period. 

Booking a holiday for September on Wednesday. Seven whole days of beautiful New York goodness  If I'm pregnant by then... I want this buggy... 

https://i46.tinypic.com/2m7uv09.jpg


----------



## rose31

Hey Red Fraggle

My partner has this issue too. Is at home insemination or IUI (Artificial Insemination) the only options ?





Redfraggle said:


> enrisa said:
> 
> 
> Garden Path, because he has trouble ejaculating during intercourse, but not when masturbating. Weird, I know. I have found a couple of cases like that in this forum though.
> 
> :wave: Hello! We are doing the same and for the same reasons. Its a lot more common a problem then people first think!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you lots of luck. Hope you get your BFP soon.Click to expand...


----------



## c.30

> As our donor so eloquently put it, he'd be doin it one way or another. At least this way it goes to good use and makes someone else happy. :haha:

Hehe, like this :haha::thumbup:

Lovely buggy Laura and New York is on my travel wish list :thumbup:

Me, I'm just waiting to OV, I reckon it'll be early next week. This month I'm driving to my donor instead of catching the train and having one donation on POS OPK day :thumbup: I'm also leaving off the pre-seed cos since I've been drinking 2L of water a day, my CM has improved and I get some good EWCM.

:dust: to all


----------



## Ttcrainbow

laurac1988 said:


> Yaaayyyy excited for you!
> 
> My Af showed up today! Means I'm out for this month - didn't have a huge amount of hope for this month anyhow with donation six days before ovulation - but on the positive side, the soy iso's moved my ov to cd 18/19 and my luteal phase to 10/11 days instead of my usual 10 days between first +opk and period.
> 
> Booking a holiday for September on Wednesday. Seven whole days of beautiful New York goodness  If I'm pregnant by then... I want this buggy...
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/2m7uv09.jpg

laura what's the deal with the soy iso's. How long do you take them for and amount per day?


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I'm 7 weeks today, and nervous about my scan on Monday.

Can't help but think...... What if :cry:


----------



## c.30

Good luck Ticking, thinking of you and praying for a sticky bean :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

Good luck Ticking! FX that you will have a pic of a stick bean to adore when it's over!


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ good luck and a prayer your way for a super sticky bean!! :hugs:

c30~fingers crossed and praying this will be your cycle for a BFP!! :thumbup:

laurac~ BOO to AF!! baby dust for your next cycle! Never been to NY would love to go..it's on my bucket list! :)

leah~ wow, alot of exciting events planned! Las Vegas is another place i've never been but would love to go to. Hope your birthday gift this year is a BFP!! ;)

ttcrainbow~ fxd this is your cycle for a bfp and you wont have to try the new donor!! :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone! 

afm~ got my lh surge yesterday morning....we had started donations 6 days before as i got my surge earlier last month and we donate every other day so i had already gotten two donations in...did another one this morning and we will prob do one more monday am as i ovulated late last month. The sample this am was HUGE so i'm praying i didnt O yet and that there were tons of swimmers to meet the egg. fxd!!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

How exciting Faithbabies!!! Don't you love when the volume seems bigger. I feel like it's upped my chances. LOL! For some reaso early AM donations make me happy too. I don't know why....I guess I feel like it's freshly made. :haha: FX that this is your month. Be sure to keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## c.30

Looks like you got some well timed donations there Faith :thumbup: hope one of those swimmers catches that egg this month :dust: :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I just posted a letter on my blog that I'd love some folk to have a look at. It's not TTc related... https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/letter-to-my-old-school.html


----------



## c.30

VERY interesting read Laura and good for you! It's good to get these things down on paper whether you send it or not, which I probably would :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

I definitely will be sending it. Like I said... no point whining on my blog. Need to tell the school


----------



## faithbabies

Leah~thank you! yes maam i do feel like the larger volume may up my chances...he usually has maybe 0.5ml and this was more like 2ml...if he has 1 million per mL then we have more swimmers this month and that makes me hopeful. I also like doing insem in the am as I feel he is less stressed and so am I LOL...always gotta look on the bright side, u know? ;)

c30~thanks girl! ditto for you! :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

Laura~ agree with c30..very interesting read and the school should def read it..students need to be informed of all education for them when it's time to move forward...i do think everything happens for a reason and sounds like you ended up where you should be :)


----------



## c.30

Thinking of you this morning Ticking, hope the scan goes well and that bean is sticking tight! :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

^^WSS^^ Cant wait to hear all about it ticking!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I woke up to some spotting this morning :(


----------



## c.30

Hopefully, it won't develop into anything more than spotting, keeping everything crossed!! What time's your scan? x


----------



## ticking.clock

Scan went great, seen heartbeat 
I have a bleed internally but nots not where the spotting is coming from, it's from my cervical erosion x


----------



## c.30

So happy to read that ticking! :thumbup: I'm not very knowledgeable about cervical erosion but glad you seem upbeat and glad you saw the heartbeat x


----------



## ticking.clock

They said the bleed spot will go by my 12 week scan and that they see it a lot so they arnt worried at all, so trying to relax xx


----------



## c.30

Aww, so pleased Ticking! Put your feet up and relax if you can :hugs: xx


----------



## Ttcrainbow

ticking.clock said:


> They said the bleed spot will go by my 12 week scan and that they see it a lot so they arnt worried at all, so trying to relax xx

Congrats Ticking. Best of luck.


----------



## LeahMSta

SO today has seemed like we almost already had our BFP. Temp is up, staying up, symptoms are different, and I am just 85% positive this is our cycle. So....broke down and tested. BFN. Now I am bummed. I saw the faintest of faint lines this morning. Light in color but a nice thick line. I was sure I would see something a bit less like a shadow this afternooon. IC and Dollar store test are both BFN. Now I just want to pout.


----------



## faithbabies

awww Leah, hang in there, it's probably still too early!! dust for a strong bfp in a few days!! :dust:

ticking...congrats!! hope you can relax a bit and enjoy the next 9 months :) :)

afm~ approx 3dpo I think lol and so far so good...we were going to get an extra donation in yesterday morning as i'm not sure if i ovulate late or not but anyhoo my donor got called in to work early and i havent heard from him since yesterday am...if i got my surge fri morning i'm thinking today would be too late for donations dont yall agree? ;-) fingers crossed for a bfp this month :dust:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Am currently 2 days late for af but no sign of her and no bfp!! :-( could end up having a longer cycle than normal as didn't ov until cd21 and usually am cd14. Secretly hoping that the test just isn't picking up the hgc yet. But trying not to get too hopeful. Usually my bbs hurt from dpo1 but thy have only just started swelling and getting sore today (8 days later) so still praying it's a good sign. :s


----------



## LeahMSta

FX for you Ttcrainbow. We havent gotten our BFP yet either. Chart points to yes, symptoms point to yes, no sign of AF but no second line. I'm convinced that our little bean is just holding out to give me the best birthday suprise ever! I hope you get your BFP ASAP!


----------



## c.30

Hoping you ladies see your BFP very soon!!!

AFM, I got my positive OPK yesterday so travelled to my donor and got one donation last night :thumbup: positive OPK again today and CBFM still only reading high but I had a temp dip today and I've never OV'ed later than CD16 so expecting a temp rise tomorrow and perhaps I'm just going to get HIGH readings on the CBFM this month :shrug: anyway, I'm feeling quite positive, just got to wait for OV day to be confirmed :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Good luck c.30 x


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Good luck c.30 x

Thanks hun :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

GL Cheryl! I hope you get that pos OPK at just the right time!

I am still waiting to see if we got a sticky AF was due today and didn't show. Lots of symptoms but no BFP. Chart looks good so I am just trying to wait it out. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> GL Cheryl! I hope you get that pos OPK at just the right time!
> 
> I am still waiting to see if we got a sticky AF was due today and didn't show. Lots of symptoms but no BFP. Chart looks good so I am just trying to wait it out.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

Whoo. No sign of it is still good though. It might have been a late implant and hgc just might not have doubled enough to pick up. So close!! Ps does that mean its your birthday then?? X


----------



## LeahMSta

We cheat and test early every month. LOL! My birthday is tomorrow and still no AF. I am hoping my little bean will make his magic second line appear first ting tomorrow morning! How are you Ttcrainbow?


----------



## ticking.clock

Leah if you take your positive opk out what does it do to your ov date?
Cos I think you might have ov a few days later than ff is saying


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> We cheat and test early every month. LOL! My birthday is tomorrow and still no AF. I am hoping my little bean will make his magic second line appear first ting tomorrow morning! How are you Ttcrainbow?

I'm ok. 4 days late and still no sign of af and no bfp :-( feeling weepy bloated and bbs r sore but that's usually a sign of af on her way. Feel a bit sad. I just wished that my body would hurry up and let me know so that I can prepare for whatever next month Brings either gp or opk's :wacko:

I have everything crossed for you for your birthday 2nd line  let us know tomorrow  

Ps we met a new donor this week who works so close can do it daily. Even offered twice a day. And about 15 years younger than our current donor  so either way I'm staying positive!

Happy birthday for tomo Leah. Hope the missus spoils ya rotten


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> Leah if you take your positive opk out what does it do to your ov date?
> Cos I think you might have ov a few days later than ff is saying

I was thinking the same thing. FF doesn't indicate ovulation when I take the OPK out because I didn't start temping until halfway through the cycle. I am so stinkin confused by this entire thing. I think it happened later too but I did have O pain the night before the pos OPK. :shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We cheat and test early every month. LOL! My birthday is tomorrow and still no AF. I am hoping my little bean will make his magic second line appear first ting tomorrow morning! How are you Ttcrainbow?
> 
> I'm ok. 4 days late and still no sign of af and no bfp :-( feeling weepy bloated and bbs r sore but that's usually a sign of af on her way. Feel a bit sad. I just wished that my body would hurry up and let me know so that I can prepare for whatever next month Brings either gp or opk's :wacko:
> 
> I have everything crossed for you for your birthday 2nd line  let us know tomorrow
> 
> Ps we met a new donor this week who works so close can do it daily. Even offered twice a day. And about 15 years younger than our current donor  so either way I'm staying positive!
> 
> Happy birthday for tomo Leah. Hope the missus spoils ya rottenClick to expand...


:happydance: Yay for younger new donor. The easy access factor is huge. Ours is a friend who live 10 min away so I feel the benefit. I am trying not to get my hopes to high either. I have a plan for next month already and one way or another tomorrow will be a great day. We're going to have my favorite breakfast (after a FMU test of course :blush:) and then go to a sculpture museum that I loved as a child and havent been to in years. Then horseback riding in the mountains with friends, and hope for pizza and cupcakes. I am pretty excited. I know the missus has something up her sleeve because she has been squireling away monry for a while now. :winkwink: I'll keep you posted for sure and if we havent seen AF by Monday we are going to get a blood test with our midwife who also feels very encouraged by our chart. :thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

LeahMSta said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Leah if you take your positive opk out what does it do to your ov date?
> Cos I think you might have ov a few days later than ff is saying
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. FF doesn't indicate ovulation when I take the OPK out because I didn't start temping until halfway through the cycle. I am so stinkin confused by this entire thing. I think it happened later too but I did have O pain the night before the pos OPK. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'd say you ov cd19, so your just 11dpo today, so keep testing cos it's looking good :happydance:


----------



## faithbabies

C30~~ gluck honey!! dust your way!! :dust:

Leah~~ hoping your birthday bring you that long awaited BFP and that you have a fabulous day!! :hugs: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!:cake:

ttcrainbow~~fxd you still get a bfp this month! :flower:

afm~ approx 7dpo..no unusual symptoms except increased heartburn last night but no biggie..i had a couple of right ovary side pains yesterday that made me think of af but trying not to be discouraged so early. hanging in there! :)

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Leah if you take your positive opk out what does it do to your ov date?
> Cos I think you might have ov a few days later than ff is saying
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. FF doesn't indicate ovulation when I take the OPK out because I didn't start temping until halfway through the cycle. I am so stinkin confused by this entire thing. I think it happened later too but I did have O pain the night before the pos OPK. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say you ov cd19, so your just 11dpo today, so keep testing cos it's looking good :happydance:Click to expand...

If it was cd19 then I am already out. We inseminated cd13 am and pm . There is no way that the :spermy: would last that long. 

As you can guess I still don't have my BFP and there is still no sign of AF. I guess there is nothing to do but wait :coffee:


----------



## c.30

Leah, this part of the 2ww is horrible isn't it, I think I find the last bit the worse, drives me mad :wacko: hopefully AF will stay away and you'll get that BFP SOON! Happy birthday :happydance: x

Faith, hanging in there with ya :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

So I went to throw my test out as I had left it on the side too long and the was a faint line (was neg at 10mins) got excited as it was pink n not grey but when I took another one and watched it religiously it was a def neg!! Talk about thump down to reality :-(


----------



## c.30

Sorry about that Ttcrainbow :hugs: I had a similar experience a couple of months ago with a blue die test which notoriously give false positives...I saw a second line very faintly appear and went into shock; I then, pretty much straight away, watched it disappear and the disappointment was immense! 

AFM, FF has confirmed 3DPO :happydance::happydance: FAR too early for SS but I have been mega tired. After a good nights sleep (and 2 naps during the day yesterday!) I'm feeling real positive this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Well c.30 stay positive. It's the best way to be


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Leah any luck? C30 still keeping positive?


----------



## gemini87

hiya ladies
sorry have been MIA for a while,
big congrats to ticking + all those other ladies who have their BFP and lots of :dust: to those stil waiting.
AFM - just been told i will be unable to conceive using my eggs + that my PCT does not fund treatment using donor material which sucks massively so i am back to square one and stil in shock as @ having jst turned 25 it wasnt what i was expecting.
luv to all
x


----------



## Ttcrainbow

gemini87 said:


> hiya ladies
> sorry have been MIA for a while,
> big congrats to ticking + all those other ladies who have their BFP and lots of :dust: to those stil waiting.
> AFM - just been told i will be unable to conceive using my eggs + that my PCT does not fund treatment using donor material which sucks massively so i am back to square one and stil in shock as @ having jst turned 25 it wasnt what i was expecting.
> luv to all
> x

Oh Gemini I am so sorry. Why do they not fund treatment? Have you tried appealing? I don't mean to imply that you need it but have they offered you a free counselling session? Or at least what you can do next?


----------



## LeahMSta

Still waiting guys. We had a decent temp drop this morning but I don't know if that was due to disrupted sleep and being up and down all night or if it is AF. Other than the dip can't decide if there are anyother signs of AF approaching. I suppose there is nothing to do but wait at this point.


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Leah any luck? C30 still keeping positive?

Yep :thumbup: I know it's early but I had some really promising symptoms, symptoms that were new to me, yesterday including BIG bad mood swings (tis a good job I live on my own :blush:) and a "need" for carbs, pasta and chocolate specifically!! 

Gemini, nice to see you, really sorry about your news :hugs: x

Leah, I think I've said it already but I HATE this part of the wait! Hopefully you'll have some good news to share with us soon :hugs:

Ttcrainbow, how are you doing? x


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Ah Leah stay positive cos at least af isn't here yet. 

C30 those are positive signs. 

I'm feeling rough today. Didn't even want my favourite drink today and feel a bit sick. Now 8 days late and feel so uncomfortable but trying not to read too much into it as close to massive disappointment but secretly am praying.


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow, could you go to the dr's and ask for a blood test? When was the last time you tested? xx


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow, could you go to the dr's and ask for a blood test? When was the last time you tested? xx

Tested this morning with first response. I will if it doesn't arrive by the weekend. My gp will probably tell me to wait another 2 weeks according to my friend but I might hve to as too scared to take any tablets etc and t least I would know. Sigh.


----------



## c.30

:hugs: sometimes it just takes a long time for the HCG to build up in some women. I know it doesn't help and it's very frustrating. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, another temp drop today. I would love to say tha tat least I have some answers but I realized that the drop yesterday was interruptes sleep AND we've had houseguests all weekend. So I turned on the AC for the first time in the season because it has been in the 90s here. Soy yesterday and today were my first two nights woth it in. DO you think that could really make that big of a difference. I don't have any of the usual signs of AF but maybe I am just being overly optimistic. I guess we will just keep waiting.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

:-( got my first signs of af tonight. She gonna be here in full swing tomorrow /-( so close. Oh well at least I know now


----------



## gemini87

thanks c.30
ttcrainbow - apparently my pct removed all funding for treatment involving all donor gametes at the beginning of the recession so there is nothing that my pct can do for my in terms of getting me pregnant so i dont think i am under her clinic anymore. as basically if i want fertility treatment i would have to pay and go private which at approx £9500 per cycle is something i am not in a position to afford right now. no counselling was offered but she is writing to my gp recommending a referal to endocrinology to have myself checked out for other causes for my early menopause but from the research i have done prematuer ovarian failure is also a possibility but this can only by diagnosed by an endocrinologist. she wants me also to be referred to specialists in london for the early menopause because of my age and its rarity + the possible impact on my body. so although adoption was something me + my dw wanted to do eventually it now looks like it will be our first option x


----------



## c.30

Leah, I see AF got you? BIG :hugs: girl x

Ttcrainbow, how are you today? x

Me, still exhausted and been having mood swings both of which I haven't had before so they're good signs :thumbup: I've usually got tender bbs but that still hasn't happened yet which I'm also taking as a good sign, FX!!!!! May test saturday. It's my 33rd birthday on tuesday 26th and it would be glorious to get my BFP in my birthday month [-o&lt;


----------



## LeahMSta

Yep Cheryl. We were gotten late last night. However, I believe all things happen for a reason though. Being this late actually put us in a great position for July. Originally I was worried about being out of state when it was time for the donation. This pushed our primary fertile window to right after we get back. Happy early 33rd. It was just my 33rd as well. I missed out on the birthday BFP but I sure do hope you get yours Cheryl! Ttcrainbow, at least if you get gotten...you'll be in great company. :D I hope for your sake that you get some answers soon.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I hope it's okay to post here, but I am bursting with joy! We welcomed our little at-home insemination, provera & Clomid, pineapple & sunflower seeds, egg white and Instead cup, donated sperm baby boy, Jacob, on June 8th!

Don't give up, ladies. It WILL happen for you. I thought I would never be a mom, but here I am...a mom for 12 days now. (The longest 12 days of my life, mind you! ;) )


----------



## c.30

Congratulations Kahlua, Jacob is stunning! Posting on here is absolutely fine, I think us ladies love hearing success stories :thumbup:

Thanks Leah and yes, I believe things happen for a reason too and I'm glad you'll be able to get donations this cycle, lots of :dust:


----------



## chearty

Congrats Kahlua!

I'm just past the halfway mark with our home insemination success, and can't wait for October to get here!! When did it start to feel real for you?! I still am in disbelief that we actually did this and got so lucky on our first try... I feel the baby move and have seen the ultrasounds and KNOW she's in there moving all about, but it's still UNBELIEVABLE!! I'm thinking it'll sink in after she navigates her way out....


----------



## laurac1988

congratulations to you ladies who are pregnant with or have their miracles.

First insemination tonight for attempt number 4. Wish me luck!


----------



## c.30

Congrats chearty :thumbup:

Laurac, good luck, lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I have a scan this morning after having some bleeding yesterday and went to a&e,
Nervous as hell but hoping for good news x


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> congratulations to you ladies who are pregnant with or have their miracles.
> 
> First insemination tonight for attempt number 4. Wish me luck!

Good luck to you Laura!!!


----------



## c.30

GL ticking, hope it's good news, thinking of you as always :hugs: x


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> GL ticking, hope it's good news, thinking of you as always :hugs: x

Well scan went well, I was pregnant with twins but sadly one didn't develop.
Baby was happy and measuring 9+2 x


----------



## c.30

Oh ticking, that's almost bitter sweet! Really glad the baby was happy and the measurements were good but sorry about the loss of the twin, how are you feeling? x


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm ok, just happy baby is ok x


----------



## S123KEV

Hey Ticking,

I've been following your journey for a lil while and stalked your chart on occasions. Its uncanny that the same thing has happened to you that did for us.

I hope you are ok, like a said I know we haven't talked but I know how difficult it is to loose one, even in you feel blessed to still have the one healthy babe.

x


----------



## ticking.clock

S123KEV said:


> Hey Ticking,
> 
> I've been following your journey for a lil while and stalked your chart on occasions. Its uncanny that the same thing has happened to you that did for us.
> 
> I hope you are ok, like a said I know we haven't talked but I know how difficult it is to loose one, even in you feel blessed to still have the one healthy babe.
> 
> x

Thanks for your post, and I wish you guys a happy outcome too.
Yes it is sad that I lost 1 twin but after loosing my baby in feb I feel so blessed that I have one healthy baby.
Xxxxx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, sorry i've also been MIA...the 2ww is stressful enough so i sometimes stay away a bit to not linger on my symptoms and all LOL also been super busy this week! AF set to arrive in the next couple of days and i am thinking she will make her visit this month :( having mild cramping and faint spotting so i guess she's on her way in. Pretty upset as we had great timing, great donations and this process is getting so exhausting, mentally draining. Maybe next time! :shrug:

anyhoo........Cheryl, your symptoms sound super promising!!! fingers crossed for your BFP!! :dust:

ticking...so sorry for your loss :hugs: and so glad baby bean is doing well!! :)

cupcake...adorable! thanks for sharing and congrats!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

I am shaking with frustration right now. I just read the most awful article. Well.. the article was awful but the comments after were heinous. NOM (the national organization for marraige- a politcal/religious org in the US) posted some random article about how selfish it is to concieve with donor sperm. The worst part is that these idiots really think that the only people who concieve this way are homosexuals. Now...I am gay myself but as we all know, this isn't a conception method used EXSCLUSIVELY by gay people. These morons are advocating for assisted conception to be illegal (I know....yeah right) based on this ill concieved idea that heterosexual marraiges have no need to use donor sperm because even if they have low count or motility, supposedly they have no need for donors. I'm horrified. Are people really that ignorant? I'm more upset that they believe that heterosexuals don't have need for donor sperm than I am that they don't think that I should have access to it. I'm used to that type of disapproval. Sorry....I just needed to vent. I knew if anyone would understand it would be you guys.


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm straight but using a donor, so that's proof they are talking out their arses lol


----------



## c.30

LeahMSta said:


> Are people really that ignorant?

In a word, yes. Of course not everybody is but there is a total lack of understanding about sperm donors and the women who choose that route. There's a programme in the UK called "Loose Women" (sounds nice eh :winkwink:) which is basically 4 women sitting around a table discussing things and having guests on. A while ago the subject of sperm donors came up, specifically finding a donor on line and just like you, after watching it, I was hopping mad! The consensus was that it wasn't a good idea (these on-line forums to find donors which are a God send to most of us!) because lonely, single girls, if they're having a bad day can go on-line, find a donor and have a baby (yeah, it's that easy right girls :dohh:). One of the panelists literally said these girls, when feeling down, could choose whether to buy a new handbag on-line or have a baby. :saywhat:

Like many things, people shouldn't comment on them when they haven't got the first clue about them but sadly they do and will always do!



Faith, I hear ya, so very exhausting! Got my first BFN of the month today :( Hoping AF stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

here is my scan pic from yesterday
the white dip to the left actually went all the way through and is the bit that seperates the 2 sacs :thumbup:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/baby92.jpg


----------



## c.30

Thanks for sharing ticking :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Cheryl and Ticking. I know that was a random tangent. I appreciate that it wasn't just me who gets worked up by morons talking out of the side of their faces. :)

4 days and counting til we start SMEP. Our donor is incredible and agreed to bedtime donations in unlim amounts this month. I think his feelings are hurt it didn't work last month. I don't care if it's his ego or his heart. The more swimmers we get, the better our chances so bring it on! LOL!

I hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend! Buckets of baby dust to all!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Leah, I see AF got you? BIG :hugs: girl x
> 
> Ttcrainbow, how are you today? x
> 
> Me, still exhausted and been having mood swings both of which I haven't had before so they're good signs :thumbup: I've usually got tender bbs but that still hasn't happened yet which I'm also taking as a good sign, FX!!!!! May test saturday. It's my 33rd birthday on tuesday 26th and it would be glorious to get my BFP in my birthday month [-o&lt;

Hi c.30. Sorry had a crazy few days at work. How are you feeling. You been tempted to test yet? Hoping af is finished in a few days so can start counting the days until I ov. Hope your well


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Leah, I see AF got you? BIG :hugs: girl x
> 
> Ttcrainbow, how are you today? x
> 
> Me, still exhausted and been having mood swings both of which I haven't had before so they're good signs :thumbup: I've usually got tender bbs but that still hasn't happened yet which I'm also taking as a good sign, FX!!!!! May test saturday. It's my 33rd birthday on tuesday 26th and it would be glorious to get my BFP in my birthday month [-o&lt;
> 
> Hi c.30. Sorry had a crazy few days at work. How are you feeling. You been tempted to test yet? Hoping af is finished in a few days so can start counting the days until I ov. Hope your wellClick to expand...

Hi :hi: that's ok, it's good to keep yourself busy :thumbup: still feeling tired and have had a headache for about 48 hours now, possibly longer; not a thumper just a really niggly, annoying one. Still no sore bbs. I tested yesterday with an IC and got a BFN, I may test tomorrow with a FRER but not sure yet, may just wait to see if AF shows. I hate that wait though cos I either spot on 14dpo or have full flow on 15dpo so it's a full 48 hour wait :dohh: Hope you have a good week :thumbup:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

chearty said:


> Congrats Kahlua!
> 
> I'm just past the halfway mark with our home insemination success, and can't wait for October to get here!! When did it start to feel real for you?! I still am in disbelief that we actually did this and got so lucky on our first try... I feel the baby move and have seen the ultrasounds and KNOW she's in there moving all about, but it's still UNBELIEVABLE!! I'm thinking it'll sink in after she navigates her way out....


I think it came in stages. I was thrilled to be pregnant...I happily told the world. But it started to become a reality when we actually bought and received baby items...clothes, toys, baby containers (bouncers, high chairs, etc.)...but it still wasn't really "real."
We actually had a rough experience...he was born with a tight nuchal cord and spent the firsg 40 hours of his life in the NICU. I didn't get to hold him immediately, and he required oxygen, monitors, an IV with the big thick bandaged board holding it to his arm....when I finally got to hold him, I was terrified, and felt disconnected. I was afraid I would hurt him, would disconnect his monitors or pull his IV...I am ashamed to say that I was one of those moms who didn't feel love for him right away. He wasn't eating...I actually felt resentment towards him, like....how dare you be born in a not-normal way, how dare you scare me....I spent the few days in the hospital crying. 
But when we got home, everything changed. We were left alone...I could just cuddle him and feed him in peace...take in all of him. (Oh god, I'm tearing up writing this.) 
And that was when it really became real...
And only two weeks later, I absolutely can't imagine my life without him. He feels so right, like he has always belonged here. 

Sorry for the ramble. <3


----------



## c.30

Well, I've been very cautious because the 2 tests were very faint but I got a BFP friday and today and AF was due yesterday. As it says under my name, I'm ever so slightly pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Wooooooooooohoooooooooooo congratulations honey that's fab news xxx


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Wooooooooooohoooooooooooo congratulations honey that's fab news xxx

Haha, yep, it really is :) thank you ticking xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

Congratulations hun girls i need help I got donation thursday had smiley yesterday morning had donation about 8pm and hoping for another tonight and sunday do you think im covered or missed ov?


----------



## ticking.clock

Mummylou23 said:


> Congratulations hun girls i need help I got donation thursday had smiley yesterday morning had donation about 8pm and hoping for another tonight and sunday do you think im covered or missed ov?

My donation was Thursday and I ov late on the Sunday and I'm now 10 weeks preg, I think your covered lol xx


----------



## Mummylou23

thats good then lol dont wanna miss it i know its my first period since havin my daughter but fingers cross doesnt take long hows ur pregnancy going hun xx


----------



## ticking.clock

So far it's going great, loving being able to use my doppler, just checked in on baby and heart still sounds precious :)
Had a scan yesterday, and bubs is looking like a baby now xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Congrats on seeing you LO all warm and snuggled in there Ticking. I can't wait to have an excuse to own a doppler. :) We have had a crazy few days around here. I had to be admitted to the hospital for a few days right in the middle of what would have been the start of our SMEP days . Not to mention our entire state is on fire and there are over 32000 evacuees in our city and our donor is National Gaurd and is fighting the wild fires. Fortunately this afternoon we should be able to get a donation and then again Monday before we leave. Vacation til the 5 and daily from there. Due to O around the 7th so hopefully we can get that eggy this time!


----------



## c.30

Timing sounds great Mummylou, GL.

Leah, that sounds like a stressful time. GL with donations :dust: and enjoy your vacation :thumbup:

Ticking, really glad the scan went well! :hugs: x


----------



## laurac1988

8DPO today and temp drop. Praying it goes back up tomorrow


----------



## c.30

A temp dip at 8dpo could be implantation so FX :dust: x


----------



## laurac1988

FX. Only usually have a 10 day LP so fingers crossed it goes back up tomorrow. Didn't have a dip until 9dpo last month and it was way below coverline Put my charts below... I just eel like this month's looks so different

*This month*
https://i47.tinypic.com/160sw45.jpg


*Last month*
https://i50.tinypic.com/bds6d5.jpg


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Well, I've been very cautious because the 2 tests were very faint but I got a BFP friday and today and AF was due yesterday. As it says under my name, I'm ever so slightly pregnant!!!!!!

Been AWOL for a few days but saw your post. Congrats. So pleased for ya  tomorrow is my first donation this month and cbfm has said I am at high fertility so I should ov on Tuesday. My cycle has thankfully gona back to normal. Trying (as always) not to get too hopeful as this is the last month we can try until sept/oct.


----------



## LeahMSta

Cheryl!!!! My WORD!! I had to go back and read! I must've missed it while I was in the hospital. Congrats on being ever so slightly pregnant and may you be ever so happy and filled with love for the 9 months to come and beyond!

We did our second donation of the month today. We will be gone for 4 days so that will tide us over and then daily after that until O is confirmed by OPK and temp. I am not playing with that egg this month!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Cheryl!!!! My WORD!! I had to go back and read! I must've missed it while I was in the hospital. Congrats on being ever so slightly pregnant and may you be ever so happy and filled with love for the 9 months to come and beyond!
> 
> We did our second donation of the month today. We will be gone for 4 days so that will tide us over and then daily after that until O is confirmed by OPK and temp. I am not playing with that egg this month!

Ah Leah hope you are well now? What day are you due to ov? I am doing it ever night until one day past ov. So until Thursday. So am hopeful for this month. Good luck with yours. X


----------



## c.30

Thanks guys. Having a bit of a scare over here at the moment; started spotting last night, old brown blood, but this morning I have got AF type blood but only when I go to the loo. I tested again and got a very faint BFP. 

As I said, ever so slightly scared (understatement) but trying to stay calm and rest and hope that the little bean holds on. Send us your prayers guys :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Thanks guys. Having a bit of a scare over here at the moment; started spotting last night, old brown blood, but this morning I have got AF type blood but only when I go to the loo. I tested again and got a very faint BFP.
> 
> As I said, ever so slightly scared (understatement) but trying to stay calm and rest and hope that the little bean holds on. Send us your prayers guys :thumbup:

You most certainly have mine. I hope your little bean gets all sweet and snuggled in. I am leaving this morning for vacation until the 5th but you will be in my thoughts Cheryl. :hugs:

Ttcrainbow, Sounds like youve got a good plan in place. We are kinda winging it and hoping for the best. Last month we had no idea when O actually happened pos OPK was early, temp didnt look like it supported but we also didnt have the full cycle. This time we started early. Insem on cd11 and cd12 "just in case" that eggy pops out while we're away. Then when we return on the 5th that SHOULD start our fertile days so we will inseminate daily until day after O as well. This time I plan to KNOW when that is. :haha: I think we are both on a great schedule to get that BFP. Lets hope that nature is also on our side.:thumbup:


----------



## ticking.clock

Thinking of you Cheryl x


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Thanks guys. Having a bit of a scare over here at the moment; started spotting last night, old brown blood, but this morning I have got AF type blood but only when I go to the loo. I tested again and got a very faint BFP.
> 
> As I said, ever so slightly scared (understatement) but trying to stay calm and rest and hope that the little bean holds on. Send us your prayers guys :thumbup:

When was your Af due? Can you get a blood test from docs?


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Having a bit of a scare over here at the moment; started spotting last night, old brown blood, but this morning I have got AF type blood but only when I go to the loo. I tested again and got a very faint BFP.
> 
> As I said, ever so slightly scared (understatement) but trying to stay calm and rest and hope that the little bean holds on. Send us your prayers guys :thumbup:
> 
> When was your Af due? Can you get a blood test from docs?Click to expand...

AF was due friday. Phoned dr and a locum called me back and gave me a text book answer: she told me the pregnancy wasn't likely to succeed and I may get positive tests for the next 10 days. She said don't test for another 10 days. I'm 50/50 at the moment; bracing myself for the worse, desperately hoping for the best. I've heard so many stories about women who bleed in early pregnancy or all through pregnancy so I'm trying to cling to that. But, I realise I may have to accept a different reality. I have a dr's appointment with my usual dr on thurs 12th. I'm resting but there are a lot of tears at times too. Just have to wait and pray and rest.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies,

I read through all the pages of this forum and feel like I'm apart of the TTC family already! :hugs:

This month will be my first month TTC and I'll be using donor sperm from a local bank that I'll pick up in person (beats shipping fees :thumbup:). 

I joined this thread for encouragement and support but I will admit that I'm anxious, nervous, excited, happy, scared, optimistic, slightly stressed, impatient, etc....I'm sure I left out a few!

Sprinkling baby dust to all :happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

Cheryl how are you this morning?


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. Temp drop today, but still above coverline and most of my post ov temps. Two are higher (and only by a tiny bit) and one of those is a night shift temp.

Hope you're all well?


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Cheryl how are you this morning?

I'm "ok" thanks ticking, still some blood this morning. Part of me thinks, maybe I should accept what could be the inevitable but as you can see, there's a part of me still clinging to hope. Another day of rest for me x


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeah make sure you take it easy x


----------



## KelleyNJen

c.30 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl how are you this morning?
> 
> I'm "ok" thanks ticking, still some blood this morning. Part of me thinks, maybe I should accept what could be the inevitable but as you can see, there's a part of me still clinging to hope. Another day of rest for me xClick to expand...

Cheryl, my first pregnancy I did not even realize I was pregnant because I had what I thought was a regular period. I was 16 years old at the time and obviously not TTC. I was 12 weeks along when I started getting sick around cigarette smoke and my pants didn't fit. That pregnancy went full term and she is a happy and healthy 27 year old now. There is still hope. (Just FYI this time around it is my 35 year old partner that is getting pregnant.). Hang in there! I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## c.30

Thank you Kelley, stories like this have been really helping and giving me hope! :hugs:

Bleeding is definitely less this morning, it's just brown spotting. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!!!!!! 

Good luck to all those ladies getting donations at the moment :dust:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Hi Cheryl. How are you doing today? Are you ok? X


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Hi Cheryl. How are you doing today? Are you ok? X


Hi Ttcrainbow. I'm ok thanks. Spotting has left the building and I'm just completely resting. I've had a few _possible_ PG symptoms that I was having before the spotting so really hoping they're a good sign. Not testing until 11th or 12th, I have dr's on 12th. Trying to stay calm and positive and think positive because if the little bean has clung on, I think thats what I need to do for "him". 

How are things with you? x


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cheryl. How are you doing today? Are you ok? X
> 
> 
> Hi Ttcrainbow. I'm ok thanks. Spotting has left the building and I'm just completely resting. I've had a few _possible_ PG symptoms that I was having before the spotting so really hoping they're a good sign. Not testing until 11th or 12th, I have dr's on 12th. Trying to stay calm and positive and think positive because if the little bean has clung on, I think thats what I need to do for "him".
> 
> How are things with you? xClick to expand...

:hugs: Already making the bean your top priority. You are a mommy for sure, Cheryl. :thumbup:

Hi all :wave:
Just back from vegas. We got our smiley last night and this morning, so I am excited to report that the 2 early insems may have been right on time and We are getting a donation tonight, tomorrow, and daily until day after confirmed O. :happydance:

Let the wait commence. :coffee:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cheryl. How are you doing today? Are you ok? X
> 
> 
> Hi Ttcrainbow. I'm ok thanks. Spotting has left the building and I'm just completely resting. I've had a few _possible_ PG symptoms that I was having before the spotting so really hoping they're a good sign. Not testing until 11th or 12th, I have dr's on 12th. Trying to stay calm and positive and think positive because if the little bean has clung on, I think thats what I need to do for "him".
> 
> How are things with you? xClick to expand...

Call me meg. It's quicker to type  am glad you are well rested. Do what you have to do to keep sane  got everything crossed for you. 
I am ok. Had my last insem yesterday and ov'd today. Bit nervous now as was last insem for 3 months so I am praying this one works. Am trying everything. Just wish I didn't have to work and could just lie down and let nature work. Glad that spotting has left the building. That's a good sign. What symptoms?

Welcome back Leah. Hope you had a great time away. You pleased with your smep so far?


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cheryl. How are you doing today? Are you ok? X
> 
> 
> Hi Ttcrainbow. I'm ok thanks. Spotting has left the building and I'm just completely resting. I've had a few _possible_ PG symptoms that I was having before the spotting so really hoping they're a good sign. Not testing until 11th or 12th, I have dr's on 12th. Trying to stay calm and positive and think positive because if the little bean has clung on, I think thats what I need to do for "him".
> 
> How are things with you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Call me meg. It's quicker to type  am glad you are well rested. Do what you have to do to keep sane  got everything crossed for you.
> I am ok. Had my last insem yesterday and ov'd today. Bit nervous now as was last insem for 3 months so I am praying this one works. Am trying everything. Just wish I didn't have to work and could just lie down and let nature work. Glad that spotting has left the building. That's a good sign. What symptoms?
> 
> Welcome back Leah. Hope you had a great time away. You pleased with your smep so far?Click to expand...

Yep Meg 
We've had to improvise a bit due to my being hospitalized for 3 days prior to vacation. It is a bit encouraging, I think, To know you had some ready and waiting When the LH surge hits. If this month doesn't turn out to be ours, then we will try to do it a bit more "by the bokk" next month. :thumbup:

p.s. It looks like we are in the wait together again.


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the 2ww goes well for all you ladies waiting 

I still have no AF... Am now 13DPO... which I haven't been since starting ttc! 

Testing again on Sunday


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> Hope the 2ww goes well for all you ladies waiting
> 
> I still have no AF... Am now 13DPO... which I haven't been since starting ttc!
> 
> Testing again on Sunday

That is amazing!! Still have my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Cheryl....Hang in there!!! I know it is nerve-racking but it will be worth it in the end. 

Leah ... Welcome back and good luck!

Sending you all tons of baby dust!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek ladies, I'm 11 weeks today :happydance:

Not long now til 2nd tri, and I have another scan in just over a weeks time :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek ladies, I'm 11 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Not long now til 2nd tri, and I have another scan in just over a weeks time :thumbup:

:happydance: You are making beautiful progress there ticking. Does it feel real yet? Has it sunk in?


----------



## ticking.clock

No it doesn't feel real, despite my nightly vomiting and being able to hear the heartbeat on the monitor lol,
I'm starting to get excited, and relax a little tho.
X


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> No it doesn't feel real, despite my nightly vomiting and being able to hear the heartbeat on the monitor lol,
> I'm starting to get excited, and relax a little tho.
> X

So happy to hear it  Well...not about the vomiting. I suppose it's a small price to pay though. Do you have a doppler for home to hear the heart beat too? That is wht I am most looking forward to. One of our dearest friends got a doppler for us so that whenever I wanna hear or feel close to our little bean when he or she arrives, I can take a listen and know that they are there and well. One of the most thoughtful things ever since I would loose a limb happily for the chance to carry myself but I'm even more a part of things that way. Additionally, my DP has agreed to allow me the indulgence of picking clothes from Motherhood Maternity for her to wear when they are needed. I can not wait for that bump. Truth told, I kinda like being the "other" mother. All of the fun and none of the vomit. :thumbup: LOL!


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeah, I have a Doppler at home, picked up the heartbeat at 9+3 weeks and I've really relaxed since, 
My midwife will be wondering why I'm so quiet haha xx


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm a wee bit ticked off and I need to vent. This is a totally slefish tangent so hang in there.....it will be over soon. 

So last night around scheduled time for donation I text our donor. He said he had a miserable day and was out with the guys shooting some pool. (I know this means drinking too....don't even get me started on that.) SO I was understanding. After all...I don't own this man. He is doing us a favor. So I told him that we would just lay down and he could wake us when he was through. Well....the message never came. He said he had too many and had to get driven home and poured into bed. He os such a good guy. He is generally responsible and caring. He is in great shape and takes really good care of himself. A one night bender isn't the end of the world but does it have to be while we're waiting to ovulate? I shouldn't even be annoyed. He has done several donations this month. He really is a team player and since I started typing this, he has text to say he is sorry. DP is hopping mad. I had a bad day healthwise yesterday and tried to stay up when I should have been resting to be awake for the insem. I refuse to sleep through the process of concieving my child. That's too lame even with brain trauma. **sigh**

I really hope this is our month so that all of this scheduling can stop. It's so much more work than I ever would have imagined going in. Making a baby is like having a whole other job. LOL!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> I'm a wee bit ticked off and I need to vent. This is a totally slefish tangent so hang in there.....it will be over soon.
> 
> So last night around scheduled time for donation I text our donor. He said he had a miserable day and was out with the guys shooting some pool. (I know this means drinking too....don't even get me started on that.) SO I was understanding. After all...I don't own this man. He is doing us a favor. So I told him that we would just lay down and he could wake us when he was through. Well....the message never came. He said he had too many and had to get driven home and poured into bed. He os such a good guy. He is generally responsible and caring. He is in great shape and takes really good care of himself. A one night bender isn't the end of the world but does it have to be while we're waiting to ovulate? I shouldn't even be annoyed. He has done several donations this month. He really is a team player and since I started typing this, he has text to say he is sorry. DP is hopping mad. I had a bad day healthwise yesterday and tried to stay up when I should have been resting to be awake for the insem. I refuse to sleep through the process of concieving my child. That's too lame even with brain trauma. **sigh**
> 
> I really hope this is our month so that all of this scheduling can stop. It's so much more work than I ever would have imagined going in. Making a baby is like having a whole other job. LOL!

I totally agree with the "whole other job" part! I already work to jobs! In addition since I am not telling my day job that we are TTC, I think they are beginning to wonder if I have some strange disease with all the Dr Appointments I have had. This month we had 3 ultrasounds and plus I had to leave work 3 hours early on a Friday afternoon to pick up the tank with our swimmers because the bank is not open on weekends. I am so hoping this is our month too! I am exhausted! Hang in there Leah it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## LeahMSta

KelleyNJen said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> I'm a wee bit ticked off and I need to vent. This is a totally slefish tangent so hang in there.....it will be over soon.
> 
> So last night around scheduled time for donation I text our donor. He said he had a miserable day and was out with the guys shooting some pool. (I know this means drinking too....don't even get me started on that.) SO I was understanding. After all...I don't own this man. He is doing us a favor. So I told him that we would just lay down and he could wake us when he was through. Well....the message never came. He said he had too many and had to get driven home and poured into bed. He os such a good guy. He is generally responsible and caring. He is in great shape and takes really good care of himself. A one night bender isn't the end of the world but does it have to be while we're waiting to ovulate? I shouldn't even be annoyed. He has done several donations this month. He really is a team player and since I started typing this, he has text to say he is sorry. DP is hopping mad. I had a bad day healthwise yesterday and tried to stay up when I should have been resting to be awake for the insem. I refuse to sleep through the process of concieving my child. That's too lame even with brain trauma. **sigh**
> 
> I really hope this is our month so that all of this scheduling can stop. It's so much more work than I ever would have imagined going in. Making a baby is like having a whole other job. LOL!
> 
> I totally agree with the "whole other job" part! I already work to jobs! In addition since I am not telling my day job that we are TTC, I think they are beginning to wonder if I have some strange disease with all the Dr Appointments I have had. This month we had 3 ultrasounds and plus I had to leave work 3 hours early on a Friday afternoon to pick up the tank with our swimmers because the bank is not open on weekends. I am so hoping this is our month too! I am exhausted! Hang in there Leah it will be worth it in the end.Click to expand...

Thanks :) Our donor totally made up for it. He made our sample...ummmmm.... fresh :blush: He only lives 10 minutes away but with it being summer and the temps being so high, I worry that the lil guys just arent making it. Today he prepared the sample at our place :thumbup: I got them fellas in there FRESH :spermy: He felt a bit goofy about it at first but needless to say....mission accomplished. And now we wait for the crosshairs. :coffee:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey Kelly,
I started that thread we talked about. https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1086201-any-other-non-gestational-moms-2ww.html

Check it out.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies sorry i've been away for awhile...started using internet on my cell and just havent figured out how to get to this forum lol anyway, we are on our next cycle...i'm waiting to get my smiley on opk and thinking i'm not getting it this month as we are on cd14 and no smiley i usually get surge between cycle day 10-14 so i dont know :shrug: doing donations every other day since cycle day 7. fxed for smiley!

Cheryl...omg i feel super low that i just now read your pregnancy post....i dont see an update and dont want to assume anything so first i want to say congrats on getting that bfp!! and two, hugs for the journey you've been going thru sinced u got that bfp...i pray for a sticky bean! :hugs: 


ticking...so happy your lil bean is doing well!! :)

:dust: and good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome back Faithbabies! The thread has been a bit quiet. We are just nestling into our 2ww. We never really got our crosshairs but we did a bunch of insems this month so whenever it happened, we were ready to get the eggy! 
I love having somewhere that I can talk about this stuff where people get it....
So this month we switched up the routine and had our donor just make the donation right into the soft cup. A bit of preseed to prep and popped it on in. Then DP wore the softcup for a few hours and after propping up her bum she went about her activities with it in there. Hopefully this change in approach will get the little guys where they need to be.We can only wait and see....


----------



## c.30

Faith, :hugs: hope you get that smiley real soon! Glad your getting donations already regardless.

Me, I'm ok, have been having a lot of what I can only call pregnancy symtoms. The last day of the spotting was Sunday (jumped the gun a bit the other day) so that was a 7 day bleed all in all which I'm hoping is just one of those things that some pregnant women get. There were no real bad cramps with it, just like I said, twinges, pulls, pokes in my back, sides and abdomen that I'd relate to pregnancy. Have been having some strange symptoms the last couple of days too (all in my journal :winkwink:). Testing either tomorrow or thursday, I have dr's on thursday. I'm scared, excited, hopeful and a range of similar emotions, lol. Will update in here when I know.

Leah, this thread is a God send isn't it! Everything sounds good for you, hope you have a good 2ww.

:dust: to everyone else getting donations or in the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:

*Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?

*Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> *Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:
> 
> *Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?
> 
> *Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha

Quoting DP: (she is the one being inseminated)
The preseed is a bit messy. It leaks out a bit. soft cup is easy to put in. You have to make sure you put it in at the right angle and pinch it right to make sure not to spill on the way in. Taking it out can be hard just because there is all the preseed and such. I find two fingers for removal easier. I do like to "rub" the bottom of the "bag" on the softcup to get as many close to the cervix as possible. Then about a half hour with bum in the air after they are tucked in good and tight. I prefer this to syringe because there is not any sperm leakage. I usually only leave it in for about 5 or 6 hours. The smell on removal is....unpleasent :blush: I would say at 12 hours it may be rancid. :haha: I am confident in this method because IMO the :spermy: only have one option. Up. :thumbup: This is our first month with more than 2 insems so we'll let you know how it goes! Oh and practice with the soft cup once or twice before insem to get the hang of it.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> *Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:
> 
> *Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?
> 
> *Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha
> 
> Quoting DP: (she is the one being inseminated)
> The preseed is a bit messy. It leaks out a bit. soft cup is easy to put in. You have to make sure you put it in at the right angle and pinch it right to make sure not to spill on the way in. Taking it out can be hard just because there is all the preseed and such. I find two fingers for removal easier. I do like to "rub" the bottom of the "bag" on the softcup to get as many close to the cervix as possible. Then about a half hour with bum in the air after they are tucked in good and tight. I prefer this to syringe because there is not any sperm leakage. I usually only leave it in for about 5 or 6 hours. The smell on removal is....unpleasent :blush: I would say at 12 hours it may be rancid. :haha: I am confident in this method because IMO the :spermy: only have one option. Up. :thumbup: This is our first month with more than 2 insems so we'll let you know how it goes! Oh and practice with the soft cup once or twice before insem to get the hang of it.Click to expand...

Thanks for the insight. As soon as my rag ends completely I'll practice with distilled water mocking the spermies lol. At 12 hours I'll be sure to place my nose plugs, I would hate to vomit so early on in the process :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> *Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:
> 
> *Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?
> 
> *Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha
> 
> Quoting DP: (she is the one being inseminated)
> The preseed is a bit messy. It leaks out a bit. soft cup is easy to put in. You have to make sure you put it in at the right angle and pinch it right to make sure not to spill on the way in. Taking it out can be hard just because there is all the preseed and such. I find two fingers for removal easier. I do like to "rub" the bottom of the "bag" on the softcup to get as many close to the cervix as possible. Then about a half hour with bum in the air after they are tucked in good and tight. I prefer this to syringe because there is not any sperm leakage. I usually only leave it in for about 5 or 6 hours. The smell on removal is....unpleasent :blush: I would say at 12 hours it may be rancid. :haha: I am confident in this method because IMO the :spermy: only have one option. Up. :thumbup: This is our first month with more than 2 insems so we'll let you know how it goes! Oh and practice with the soft cup once or twice before insem to get the hang of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the insight. As soon as my rag ends completely I'll practice with distilled water mocking the spermies lol. At 12 hours I'll be sure to place my nose plugs, I would hate to vomit so early on in the process :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Nose plugs are most advisable. May be our investment for next cycle. It's ironic that DP had never had a problem with spilling until I asked her on our 4th insem this cycle. She told me she never had. She inseminated and hour later and the lil bugger slipped. LOL. Se said she didnt loose much. More of a splash than a spil.. :haha:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> *Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:
> 
> *Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?
> 
> *Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha
> 
> Quoting DP: (she is the one being inseminated)
> The preseed is a bit messy. It leaks out a bit. soft cup is easy to put in. You have to make sure you put it in at the right angle and pinch it right to make sure not to spill on the way in. Taking it out can be hard just because there is all the preseed and such. I find two fingers for removal easier. I do like to "rub" the bottom of the "bag" on the softcup to get as many close to the cervix as possible. Then about a half hour with bum in the air after they are tucked in good and tight. I prefer this to syringe because there is not any sperm leakage. I usually only leave it in for about 5 or 6 hours. The smell on removal is....unpleasent :blush: I would say at 12 hours it may be rancid. :haha: I am confident in this method because IMO the :spermy: only have one option. Up. :thumbup: This is our first month with more than 2 insems so we'll let you know how it goes! Oh and practice with the soft cup once or twice before insem to get the hang of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the insight. As soon as my rag ends completely I'll practice with distilled water mocking the spermies lol. At 12 hours I'll be sure to place my nose plugs, I would hate to vomit so early on in the process :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Nose plugs are most advisable. May be our investment for next cycle. It's ironic that DP had never had a problem with spilling until I asked her on our 4th insem this cycle. She told me she never had. She inseminated and hour later and the lil bugger slipped. LOL. Se said she didnt loose much. More of a splash than a spil.. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol!! I'm going to look foolish but it's all for a good cause! I hope my paranoid self doesn't have any splash or spill issues, I'll probably shed a tear for each million of spermies I think I've lost lol. Lord help me that I don't try to scoop them up :loopy: haha


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> *Faith* - it was smart to have the donations anyway, fx for you. Keep us posted :wink wink:
> 
> *Leah* - that' exactly the method I plan on doing next week. I plan on leaving mine in there for 12 hours, right before toxic shock has a chance to take hold lol. I'll pop that one out and put the next one in shortly after that. Was it messy? How easy was it? Do you feel more confident with that method?
> 
> *Cheryl* Ahhhh the suspense is killing me! I mean, I've already been rooting for BFP but I wanna know for sure lol. Can't the doctor make a house call???!? haha
> 
> Quoting DP: (she is the one being inseminated)
> The preseed is a bit messy. It leaks out a bit. soft cup is easy to put in. You have to make sure you put it in at the right angle and pinch it right to make sure not to spill on the way in. Taking it out can be hard just because there is all the preseed and such. I find two fingers for removal easier. I do like to "rub" the bottom of the "bag" on the softcup to get as many close to the cervix as possible. Then about a half hour with bum in the air after they are tucked in good and tight. I prefer this to syringe because there is not any sperm leakage. I usually only leave it in for about 5 or 6 hours. The smell on removal is....unpleasent :blush: I would say at 12 hours it may be rancid. :haha: I am confident in this method because IMO the :spermy: only have one option. Up. :thumbup: This is our first month with more than 2 insems so we'll let you know how it goes! Oh and practice with the soft cup once or twice before insem to get the hang of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the insight. As soon as my rag ends completely I'll practice with distilled water mocking the spermies lol. At 12 hours I'll be sure to place my nose plugs, I would hate to vomit so early on in the process :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Nose plugs are most advisable. May be our investment for next cycle. It's ironic that DP had never had a problem with spilling until I asked her on our 4th insem this cycle. She told me she never had. She inseminated and hour later and the lil bugger slipped. LOL. Se said she didnt loose much. More of a splash than a spil.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! I'm going to look foolish but it's all for a good cause! I hope my paranoid self doesn't have any splash or spill issues, I'll probably shed a tear for each million of spermies I think I've lost lol. Lord help me that I don't try to scoop them up :loopy: hahaClick to expand...

Ah...the part silliness part truth of that made me laugh until tears came out. When DP had the splash/spill she couldn't stop talking about "What if we lost the lucky one?!?!" Thankfully scooping it off the floor hadnt occured to her. 
Things here are going very well. No symtom spotting craziness. We are doing much better in this wait than in any so far I think. Things are calm but I still ask if we are pregnant yet several times a day and I am sure DP is ready for that question to be answered as well. LOL! I gave her back the power of her own pee. :haha: I told her that this cycle testing was up to her. When/if she feels like there is a reason to test she can. Until then we just wait it out. We are halfway through our wait and I am just praying that this is the cycle for our BFP. Our OBGYN has said that if it doesn't take this cycle or the next, he wants DP to get and HSG (ouch...I've had one. Not awesome) and our donor to have SA. He was also already talking about clomid. I think the rush is just because DP is 34 and they want us to get the eggy before she crosses into high risk. Ijust hope we can get it before then. Our donor has said he is disapponted in his "boys" :spermy: He was sure they were gonna get us all knocked up on the first try. 
I guess I should go log in for work. (Not like I won't be right back on but you know...a girl has to earn her living. LOL!) Thankfully I get to do it at home in my jammies! :thumbup:


----------



## faithbabies

Leah~thanks for the warm welcome! I wish my donor would just come over and do his thing here...he only lives like five minutes down the road...he does it at his house, puts cup in his underwear and races to my house...still a good setup but i'd rather he did it here directly in softcup like yours. fingers crossed your 2ww flies by to a BFP! :dust:

Cheryl~ yay i'm so relieved to hear that you're having all those 'normal' preg symptoms! i will say an extra prayer that the doctor visit Thursday is fabulous and everything is fine with baby bean :thumbup:

Lesbianmystiq~ thanks!! hope you get your bfp soon! gluck practicing with the soft cup...i used the syringe a few tries and hated it so i switched to softcup..so much better! i'm always nervous it may not be turned right, etc but the videos i have watched say as long as you arent feeling uncomfortable it's prob in the right spot. :) 

AFM~today is cycle day 15 and still no smiley on my opk's :( i've never ovulated past cycle day 14 so i'm feeling kinda blue and that this is one of those months i wont ovulate (this happens about one in every six months or so for me) i'm bummed because my donor and i have been trying about 7 months and he really thought this would be the month because everyone in his family got prego in july....he's due to come by today for donation and i guess i'll go ahead and do one just for poops n giggles lol but i hate to tell him i didnt ovulate....sucks!! oh well, i know it will happen in the right time.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Cheryl, any update? How are you feeling?
I'm on 6pdo and going crazy. Am trying not to get my hopes up too much as this is the last month I can try for 3 months. :-( but so far I am starving all day for the last 2 days and have been peeing non stop (which is odd as DH usually calls me a camel I go so little. ) and I have creamy white sm (tmi) when I'm usually dry. I know it's too early for signs really but I'm tearing my hair out!! 
Anyone else in their 2ww got any symptoms yet?


----------



## LunaBean

Just thought Id pop in and say hi! Havnt been on in months! Will update my journal and add some pix 2nite. Noah is 5 months ndow,cant believe it!


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Cheryl, any update? How are you feeling?
> I'm on 6pdo and going crazy. Am trying not to get my hopes up too much as this is the last month I can try for 3 months. :-( but so far I am starving all day for the last 2 days and have been peeing non stop (which is odd as DH usually calls me a camel I go so little. ) and I have creamy white sm (tmi) when I'm usually dry. I know it's too early for signs really but I'm tearing my hair out!!
> Anyone else in their 2ww got any symptoms yet?

Hi Meg, unfortunately I got a BFN yesterday so it looks like an early MC. I've been to the dr's this morning and requested a blood test. I have one tomorrow but that is more so that my head can let go, dr said the tests are pretty reliable and cos of the bleed it's likely it's an early MC. Feeling a bit numb at the moment but I'll give myself time and then pick myself back up and try again in August.

Those sound like promising symptoms, FX for you!

:dust: to everyone else


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, any update? How are you feeling?
> I'm on 6pdo and going crazy. Am trying not to get my hopes up too much as this is the last month I can try for 3 months. :-( but so far I am starving all day for the last 2 days and have been peeing non stop (which is odd as DH usually calls me a camel I go so little. ) and I have creamy white sm (tmi) when I'm usually dry. I know it's too early for signs really but I'm tearing my hair out!!
> Anyone else in their 2ww got any symptoms yet?
> 
> Hi Meg, unfortunately I got a BFN yesterday so it looks like an early MC. I've been to the dr's this morning and requested a blood test. I have one tomorrow but that is more so that my head can let go, dr said the tests are pretty reliable and cos of the bleed it's likely it's an early MC. Feeling a bit numb at the moment but I'll give myself time and then pick myself back up and try again in August.
> 
> Those sound like promising symptoms, FX for you!
> 
> :dust: to everyone elseClick to expand...

:hugs: I hope that one way or another that you are well. I'm so sorry for your loss Cheryl. We are always here if you want to talk.


----------



## faithbabies

Cheryl~ i'm so so sorry! i know how heartbreaking it is and we are here for you...hugs and i pray your sticky bean is just around the corner. :hugs:

Luna~ he's such a cutie! so happy for you :)

ttcrainbow~great symptoms! i pray your 2ww ends with a BFP!! :)

afm~today is cycle day 16 and i got a smiley on my opk this morning...very strange, as i've always got my surge between cycle day 10-13 and it's actually been early lately around cycle day 7-9...so this is strange and i didnt get that donation yesterday but he said he will come by later this afternoon and one in the morning too...think that should cover my bases....so i think i'm still in for this cycle lol fxd!! :dust:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Thank you faith. Hope you got some good samples  

Any news Leah? I tested this morning at 9dpo but still bfn. :-( 

Hope your staying strong Cheryl. I know it's easier said than done but try n stay positive for next month. 
X


----------



## LeahMSta

No news here. We are doing without early testing this month. I gave DP back the rights to her own urine. hahaha! We are waiting to test til AF is due or until she feels that there is a reason to. All of the BFN last month were just so depressing. SO here we are at 9dpo and just riding it out. I have to admit, I probably wouldn't be this laid back about it but my health hasn't been the best and my neurologist increased one of my meds so I am sleeping all of the time. It makes me soooo groggy the first few weeks after he changes dosages on this one. It feels like I am moving in mud. Being so distracted has made the wait easier though. I barely have time to day dream let alone obsess. LOL!


----------



## LEXUS09

Greetings to all,

I wanted to share since this board helped me after reading ALL 600+ pages.:wacko: Anyway, we did our first home insemination 8 hours after my LH surge. My husband went away on business for a full week, long story! But, I'm happy to say today I received a BFP on a clearblue digital. If you have any questions feel free. And baby dust:dust:: to ALL!!!

Lex


----------



## KelleyNJen

Congrats Lex! And welcome!


----------



## LEXUS09

KelleyNJen said:


> Congrats Lex! And welcome!

Thanks Kelley. And I hope you get your bfp real soon.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LEXUS09 said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> I wanted to share since this board helped me after reading ALL 600+ pages.:wacko: Anyway, we did our first home insemination 8 hours after my LH surge. I was pretty skeptical as I read certain methods of warming could kill the swimmers. But, I'm happy to say today I received a BFP on a clearblue digital. If you have any questions feel free. And baby dust:dust:: to ALL!!!
> 
> Lex

Congratulations!!!! Hearing news like this is so inspiring!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## LEXUS09

LesbianMystiq said:


> LEXUS09 said:
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I wanted to share since this board helped me after reading ALL 600+ pages.:wacko: Anyway, we did our first home insemination 8 hours after my LH surge. I was pretty skeptical as I read certain methods of warming could kill the swimmers. But, I'm happy to say today I received a BFP on a clearblue digital. If you have any questions feel free. And baby dust:dust:: to ALL!!!
> 
> Lex
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Hearing news like this is so inspiring!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! And gl on your journey. Looks like the big "O" is very near.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LEXUS09 said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEXUS09 said:
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I wanted to share since this board helped me after reading ALL 600+ pages.:wacko: Anyway, we did our first home insemination 8 hours after my LH surge. I was pretty skeptical as I read certain methods of warming could kill the swimmers. But, I'm happy to say today I received a BFP on a clearblue digital. If you have any questions feel free. And baby dust:dust:: to ALL!!!
> 
> Lex
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Hearing news like this is so inspiring!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! And gl on your journey. Looks like the big "O" is very near.Click to expand...

IT IS!!!! And I couldn't be more excited!!! :happydance: I'm definitely feeling ovulation pains today so I'll be sure to do one last insemination tonight!


----------



## LEXUS09

Are you using opk's for ovulation timing?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LEXUS09 said:


> Are you using opk's for ovulation timing?

Yes I am. The clear blue digital kind that give a smiley face for accuracy.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LesbianMystiq said:


> LEXUS09 said:
> 
> 
> Are you using opk's for ovulation timing?
> 
> Yes I am. The clear blue digital kind that give a smiley face for accuracy.Click to expand...

Lesbianmystiq, I really really recommend the Clearblue fertility monitor. It gave me the 5 most fertile days. 4 of them being before ov. Which meant we got 4,3,2 and 1 day before ov insems which is invaluable. It's not cheap but so worth it. 

I am really freaking out today. I am still having af like cramps and even pains 'down there' (sorry tmi) and am due to fly on Friday and considering my af was due only yesterday I am still worrying that I will have a chemical. Even have a dodgy tummy. As I am only 4 weeks and 1 day (according to calculator) I shouldn't be feeling so much inside should I? My gp appt isn't until Tuesday. I am going to go mad ;-(. Sorry rant over. 

So Leah anything yet? X


----------



## KelleyNJen

TTC don't stress too much over the cramps, DW is having them too. She is also 4+1 today, Just got our beta results today and she is at 339 so all is looking good so far. I know it is easier said then done but try to relax and let that little bean snuggle in. As I told my wife, growing a human isn't easy and it isn't pain free either. The cramps should stop in a couple of weeks. As long as they aren't severe or constant they are nothing to worry about. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a successful journey home for you.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

KelleyNJen said:


> TTC don't stress too much over the cramps, DW is having them too. She is also 4+1 today, Just got our beta results today and she is at 339 so all is looking good so far. I know it is easier said then done but try to relax and let that little bean snuggle in. As I told my wife, growing a human isn't easy and it isn't pain free either. The cramps should stop in a couple of weeks. As long as they aren't severe or constant they are nothing to worry about. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a successful journey home for you.

Thank you  I just posted a congrats on one of your other posts . 
Have you found any lesbian forums for expectant mothers. I haven't even looked that far into the site as this one is usually so busy 

How is your wife symptom wise? We can compare lol as due same day :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

Ttcrainbow said:


> KelleyNJen said:
> 
> 
> TTC don't stress too much over the cramps, DW is having them too. She is also 4+1 today, Just got our beta results today and she is at 339 so all is looking good so far. I know it is easier said then done but try to relax and let that little bean snuggle in. As I told my wife, growing a human isn't easy and it isn't pain free either. The cramps should stop in a couple of weeks. As long as they aren't severe or constant they are nothing to worry about. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a successful journey home for you.
> 
> Thank you  I just posted a congrats on one of your other posts .
> Have you found any lesbian forums for expectant mothers. I haven't even looked that far into the site as this one is usually so busy
> 
> How is your wife symptom wise? KWe can compare lol as due same day :)Click to expand...

She is tired, crampy and cranky. Other than that not much. Have not looked for a pregnant lesbian forum yet. But I am sure one of us will start one. Lol


----------



## LEXUS09

KelleyNJen said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelleyNJen said:
> 
> 
> TTC don't stress too much over the cramps, DW is having them too. She is also 4+1 today, Just got our beta results today and she is at 339 so all is looking good so far. I know it is easier said then done but try to relax and let that little bean snuggle in. As I told my wife, growing a human isn't easy and it isn't pain free either. The cramps should stop in a couple of weeks. As long as they aren't severe or constant they are nothing to worry about. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a successful journey home for you.
> 
> Thank you  I just posted a congrats on one of your other posts .
> Have you found any lesbian forums for expectant mothers. I haven't even looked that far into the site as this one is usually so busy
> 
> How is your wife symptom wise? KWe can compare lol as due same day :)Click to expand...
> 
> She is tired, crampy and cranky. Other than that not much. Have not looked for a pregnant lesbian forum yet. But I am sure one of us will start one. LolClick to expand...


Wow congrats Kelley on your BFP. My due date is a day after yours, March 27th, 2013.

Wow


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, we tested today on an IC and it was BFN. We are ready to attack next cycle head on and our donor is available during bedtime hours so we can just insem right before bed and she can sleep with the softcup in overnight. We have a plan that we are all pleased with. Now we just wait for AF. I'm a bit bummed but I will just keep trucking. I suspect we'll see a huge temp dive tomorrow as AF should be here tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Ttcrainbow said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEXUS09 said:
> 
> 
> Are you using opk's for ovulation timing?
> 
> Yes I am. The clear blue digital kind that give a smiley face for accuracy.Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbianmystiq, I really really recommend the Clearblue fertility monitor. It gave me the 5 most fertile days. 4 of them being before ov. Which meant we got 4,3,2 and 1 day before ov insems which is invaluable. It's not cheap but so worth it.
> 
> I am really freaking out today. I am still having af like cramps and even pains 'down there' (sorry tmi) and am due to fly on Friday and considering my af was due only yesterday I am still worrying that I will have a chemical. Even have a dodgy tummy. As I am only 4 weeks and 1 day (according to calculator) I shouldn't be feeling so much inside should I? My gp appt isn't until Tuesday. I am going to go mad ;-(. Sorry rant over.
> 
> So Leah anything yet? XClick to expand...

I recently read up on the CBFM and it seems like a great idea! And you're right it's not cheap but in the grand scheme of things it's worth the money. Thanks for the insight.

TTC, I've read up on some symptoms at your stage and I think you're fine. By no means am I a doctor but it seems that these may be normal for your body. Try not to stress and Tuesday will be here before you know it.


----------



## ticking.clock

hi ladies

thought id drop in and update you all,
im 13 weeks tomorrow and baby is doing great :happydance:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/hebs_78/baby12weeks.jpg


----------



## LeahMSta

Ticking, You lil one is looking beautiful! I love getting updates 

As suspected our temp dove and AF is starting to show. This month is out but we are ready to tackle this next cycle. There won't be any traveling and we have finally got schedules that all coordinate. KD, DP and I have all agreed to SMEP and do it at bed time so that DP can go directly to sleep with the softcup in. This is our last unassisted cycle as our OB said if we didn't get a sticky this next round, everyone is getting some testing done and we'll be adding meds. Now we begin the week of decadence and selfishness. AF week is caffine drinking, non-ttc time. 8 days and then back to it.


----------



## Vic20581

Hia all
Sorry to but in on ur thread, but jus read through loads of this thread. Congrats on all the bfps. 
Im lookin into AI, registered on a few sites n talkin to a few guys. I jus dont want to rush into it. Im also not sure if maybe i want a friend to be a donor, at least then the child wud have a father figure around.
Wud jus be interested to keep an eye on here, for tips etc.
Vic x


----------



## ebelle

Just wanted to share that after 16 months TTC, with 2 failed IUIs, clomid, agnus vitex, evening primrose oil, speculums, syringes, preseed, softcups, hundreds of opks, and hpts, a single home insemination this month was all it took for us to get our first :bfp: ever. 

So it can happen! Wishing everyone the best and spreading the babydust all around!!!


----------



## c.30

Ebelle, I'm so happy for you, congratulations!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## Vic20581

Aww congrats. Hope its a fab 9 mths x


----------



## LEXUS09

ebelle said:


> Just wanted to share that after 16 months TTC, with 2 failed IUIs, clomid, agnus vitex, evening primrose oil, speculums, syringes, preseed, softcups, hundreds of opks, and hpts, a single home insemination this month was all it took for us to get our first :bfp: ever.
> 
> So it can happen! Wishing everyone the best and spreading the babydust all around!!!

Congrats to you. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## ebelle

Thank you everyone!

Its been a trying journey with many difficulties and it cost a lot of money. So I am glad its finally working.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Just checking in...haven't posted in a few days. Still in my 2ww, I'm 6dpo and going crazy with symptom spotting! For those who've gotten BFP, did you have any symptoms at 6dpo?


----------



## ticking.clock

I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks lol x


----------



## LesbianMystiq

ticking.clock said:


> I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks lol x

Lol shucks! Maybe I'll be so fortunate but this wait is taking me through a roller coaster of emotions pertaining to my body being preggo or not :wacko:

I guess patience is a virtue that I have to acquire...


----------



## LEXUS09

LesbianMystiq said:


> Just checking in...haven't posted in a few days. Still in my 2ww, I'm 6dpo and going crazy with symptom spotting! For those who've gotten BFP, did you have any symptoms at 6dpo?

At 8dpo I had cramping (implantation). Fast forward back aches, and always HOT etc.


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks lol x
> 
> Lol shucks! Maybe I'll be so fortunate but this wait is taking me through a roller coaster of emotions pertaining to my body being preggo or not :wacko:
> 
> I guess patience is a virtue that I have to acquire...Click to expand...

DP and I try to remind eachother that one way or another progeterone is running nanners in her body. She once actually got excited about a different breast pain than usual, only for me to remind her that she had done some things around the house using alot of upper body and her chest muscles were sore. Turns out I was right. Stay optimistic but try to keep a foot in reality too. It's easy to get swept away. Trust me, I know. :blush:

Ebelle, Congrats to you I hope that you and your LO have a happy 9 months and beyond. You've worked hard for it. Enjoy every minute!

Cheryl, I have missed you! Welcome back. :hugs:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LEXUS09 said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in...haven't posted in a few days. Still in my 2ww, I'm 6dpo and going crazy with symptom spotting! For those who've gotten BFP, did you have any symptoms at 6dpo?
> 
> At 8dpo I had cramping (implantation). Fast forward back aches, and always HOT etc.Click to expand...

Thanks for telling your symptoms...I should probably just relax and let things be.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks lol x
> 
> Lol shucks! Maybe I'll be so fortunate but this wait is taking me through a roller coaster of emotions pertaining to my body being preggo or not :wacko:
> 
> I guess patience is a virtue that I have to acquire...Click to expand...
> 
> DP and I try to remind eachother that one way or another progeterone is running nanners in her body. She once actually got excited about a different breast pain than usual, only for me to remind her that she had done some things around the house using alot of upper body and her chest muscles were sore. Turns out I was right. Stay optimistic but try to keep a foot in reality too. It's easy to get swept away. Trust me, I know. :blush:
> 
> Ebelle, Congrats to you I hope that you and your LO have a happy 9 months and beyond. You've worked hard for it. Enjoy every minute!
> 
> Cheryl, I have missed you! Welcome back. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words....I swear this forum keeps me grounded because otherwise the slightest twitch of the eyelid or cramp of the big toe would be attributed to possible pregnancy :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks lol x
> 
> Lol shucks! Maybe I'll be so fortunate but this wait is taking me through a roller coaster of emotions pertaining to my body being preggo or not :wacko:
> 
> I guess patience is a virtue that I have to acquire...Click to expand...
> 
> DP and I try to remind eachother that one way or another progeterone is running nanners in her body. She once actually got excited about a different breast pain than usual, only for me to remind her that she had done some things around the house using alot of upper body and her chest muscles were sore. Turns out I was right. Stay optimistic but try to keep a foot in reality too. It's easy to get swept away. Trust me, I know. :blush:
> 
> Ebelle, Congrats to you I hope that you and your LO have a happy 9 months and beyond. You've worked hard for it. Enjoy every minute!
> 
> Cheryl, I have missed you! Welcome back. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words....I swear this forum keeps me grounded because otherwise the slightest twitch of the eyelid or cramp of the big toe would be attributed to possible pregnancy :haha:Click to expand...

We were so silly our first cycle. Everytime she broke wind we got excited. We seriously didn't stop until AF was in full force. I was even convinced the spotting leading up to AF was implantation bleeding and told her I was positive we were pregnant. :blush: After a few months of trying we've learned being cautiously aware is much better on your emotions.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> We were so silly our first cycle. Everytime she broke wind we got excited. We seriously didn't stop until AF was in full force. I was even convinced the spotting leading up to AF was implantation bleeding and told her I was positive we were pregnant. :blush: After a few months of trying we've learned being cautiously aware is much better on your emotions.

LOL!!!! Can you tell this is my first cycle? :blush: I will try the cautiously aware approach, it seems a lot safer and realistic.


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We were so silly our first cycle. Everytime she broke wind we got excited. We seriously didn't stop until AF was in full force. I was even convinced the spotting leading up to AF was implantation bleeding and told her I was positive we were pregnant. :blush: After a few months of trying we've learned being cautiously aware is much better on your emotions.
> 
> LOL!!!! Can you tell this is my first cycle? :blush: I will try the cautiously aware approach, it seems a lot safer and realistic.Click to expand...

It's not easy :nope: I still am constantly asking how her boobs are and (my personal favorite question) what is happening in her underpants. She always oblingingly squeezes her chest and reports CM activity. Then she just giggles at the fact I can't help myslef. :dohh:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We were so silly our first cycle. Everytime she broke wind we got excited. We seriously didn't stop until AF was in full force. I was even convinced the spotting leading up to AF was implantation bleeding and told her I was positive we were pregnant. :blush: After a few months of trying we've learned being cautiously aware is much better on your emotions.
> 
> LOL!!!! Can you tell this is my first cycle? :blush: I will try the cautiously aware approach, it seems a lot safer and realistic.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not easy :nope: I still am constantly asking how her boobs are and (my personal favorite question) what is happening in her underpants. She always oblingingly squeezes her chest and reports CM activity. Then she just giggles at the fact I can't help myslef. :dohh:Click to expand...

Awwww that's so cute!!! Glad she's a good sport about it all.


----------



## LEXUS09

Thanks for telling your symptoms...I should probably just relax and let things be.[/QUOTE]

No problem. Any questions feel free.


----------



## firechild30

This is my very first post to the forum, though I have been lurking for a while. I have found so much information! Next cycle will hopefully be our first attempt. I Am excited and nervous. I have been tempting and using opks (though I find them quite difficult to read). This forum has given me a lot of hope that this can really work for us!


----------



## firechild30

This is my very first post to the forum, though I have been lurking for a while. I have found so much information! Next cycle will hopefully be our first attempt. I Am excited and nervous. I have been tempting and using opks (though I find them quite difficult to read). This forum has given me a lot of hope that this can really work for us!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

firechild30 said:


> This is my very first post to the forum, though I have been lurking for a while. I have found so much information! Next cycle will hopefully be our first attempt. I Am excited and nervous. I have been tempting and using opks (though I find them quite difficult to read). This forum has given me a lot of hope that this can really work for us!

Welcome Firechild30! 

This month was my first time ever trying. It sounds like you're going down the right path. Have you considered using clear blue's opks, it shows a smiley face a the beginning of your LH surge. It takes the guessing right out the game.

GL to you next cycle....*sprinkles baby dust*


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies i've been outof state so wasnt able to update but not much to report...af should arrive sometime this week and she's already showing signs of coming along :( sucks! otherwise not much going on. 

congrats to the bfp's and babydust to the rest of us still trying :dust:

ALSO...WELCOME NEWBIES!!!! :)


----------



## firechild30

what methods have been successful for the bfps? I got confirmation today that I emulated by 3 days of raised ttemps . However, my first day of raised temp was only .21 higher. Anyone else experience this? Could this mean we may have trouble conceiving? Also, does anyone know any good sites for step by step best methods to inseminate? DH will be the one inseminating and he wants to get read up on the best methods. Congrats to all the bfps , it is inspiring! This journey can be so trying. There is a wonderful community of education and support here. I appreciate everyone who shares their experiences .may it all pay off


----------



## c.30

Firechild, welcome :flower: this thread may help you

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

All the ladies who have got their BFP's have posted how they did it :thumbup:

Faith, if AF does show, lots and lots of :dust: to us both for August:hugs:

:hi: to all the other ladies :flower:

AFM, I'm in "limbo", waiting for AF to arrive so I can try again in August. I'm not sure when I OV'ed but going from my "stats", lol, AF should be here by Wednesday 1st August at the latest (friday 27th July at the earliest).


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Firechild, welcome :flower: this thread may help you
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> All the ladies who have got their BFP's have posted how they did it :thumbup:
> 
> Faith, if AF does show, lots and lots of :dust: to us both for August:hugs:
> 
> :hi: to all the other ladies :flower:
> 
> AFM, I'm in "limbo", waiting for AF to arrive so I can try again in August. I'm not sure when I OV'ed but going from my "stats", lol, AF should be here by Wednesday 1st August at the latest (friday 27th July at the earliest).

Hi Cheryl did you not try this month? I have my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle. X


----------



## c.30

> Hi Cheryl did you not try this month? I have my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle. X

Thanks and no I didn't try in July. After my chemical PG I needed some time out for my body and my head. I am kind of chomping at the bit to get started again but at the same time, after getting my first BFP, having to travel, do the insem and the 2ww is something, for a while there, that I didn't think I'd have to do again so it will be frustrating/hard etc. Just hope I get my forever baby sooner rather than later.


----------



## firechild30

Someone just told me that using an oral dosage syringe is ok? anyone else ever hear this?


----------



## ebelle

I used the 5 ml ones and it worked fine.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone!
We are onto our 2nd insem for SMEP today. The first one wasn't quite as bizarre as I was afraid it would be. Now that we have become more comfortable with the process, it was easy to make it a bit sexual and see that she had the bigO. I was quite worried but it was nowhere near the giggling mess of our first insem months ago. Not to mention if it works this month I can say that the missing ingredient in all of this was our love. That makes me smile. I'm a bit concerned about tonight's insem because my dearest friend is coming to town. She is totally on board with the baby making. I just don't know how to exscuse myself to go "make a baby" LOL!
I am sending buckets of baby dust to all. It is lovely to have you back Cheryl! Tcrainbow, whats the latest with you? Its been awfully quiet on here.....


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Hi everyone!
> We are onto our 2nd insem for SMEP today. The first one wasn't quite as bizarre as I was afraid it would be. Now that we have become more comfortable with the process, it was easy to make it a bit sexual and see that she had the bigO. I was quite worried but it was nowhere near the giggling mess of our first insem months ago. Not to mention if it works this month I can say that the missing ingredient in all of this was our love. That makes me smile. I'm a bit concerned about tonight's insem because my dearest friend is coming to town. She is totally on board with the baby making. I just don't know how to exscuse myself to go "make a baby" LOL!
> I am sending buckets of baby dust to all. It is lovely to have you back Cheryl! Tcrainbow, whats the latest with you? Its been awfully quiet on here.....

Hi Leah. Good to know you are still staying positive. It is uncomfortable the first time but gets better. You gotta do what needs to be done eh. And with regards to your friend...we are having building work done at our house and so had to do the insem and mother in laws. We just asked her to leave room for mo, insemmed then out trousers in (while legs still in air -DH helped lol) and then we all just watched telly. I found that the soda was easier to keep legs up than the bed with pillows cos the arm of a sofa is easier to lean a cushion on and tilt hips! 

I'm good thank you. Still getting af like pains but am being told its normal. And terrible gas but will all be worth it. Am hoping to get an early scan in a fortnight and it might actually feel real. 

Sending baby dust to everyone and praying you get a sticky bean x


----------



## faithbabies

so AF arrived last night :( :( :( i'm so frustrated and bummed. But talked to my donor this am and he wants to keep trying...the numbers in my siggy are wrong, we've done an extra insem, must have done two tries in one month..have been trying with this donor since last dec. i know a couple of months were just out due to timing because he couldnt make many donations or whatever but i seriously thought we'd have done this thing by now lol i do feel everything happens at the right time so i'm trying to stay positive and have faith it will happen when it's the right time....also my donor hasnt done SA so i asked him if he might do the over the counter sperm count check test. We're adopting our first son, third foster baby next month (aug) so maybe it will happen when that's all said and done. :shrug:

baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

faithbabies said:


> so AF arrived last night :( :( :( i'm so frustrated and bummed. But talked to my donor this am and he wants to keep trying...the numbers in my siggy are wrong, we've done an extra insem, must have done two tries in one month..have been trying with this donor since last dec. i know a couple of months were just out due to timing because he couldnt make many donations or whatever but i seriously thought we'd have done this thing by now lol i do feel everything happens at the right time so i'm trying to stay positive and have faith it will happen when it's the right time....also my donor hasnt done SA so i asked him if he might do the over the counter sperm count check test. We're adopting our first son, third foster baby next month (aug) so maybe it will happen when that's all said and done. :shrug:
> 
> baby dust to everyone! :dust:

Faith babies how do you track your cycle? Do you temp or use sticks? I would really advise the Clearblue fertility monitor. It gives you an extra few days prior to ovulation so you can prob get 4 or 5 extra insem'd up to the day before ov. It's not cheap but is so so worth it! In the uk it's about 70 quid and you pee on it every day from day 6 to the day after ov. I didn't realise that my ov changed a lot.


----------



## firechild30

Leah-good luck! We are going to try our first insemination next month. 
Faith-sorry to hear. Certainly hope you get the bfp soon.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Firechild and Ttcrainbow. We are 2 inseminations into this SMEP business. We didn't end up having the scheduling issue I had anticipated. Instead our donor had picked up some hours at a bar that he works as a bouncer for from time to time. So due to scheduling conflicts it was mid afternoon between DPs split shifts at work and while I had to be working from my home office. She got the 30 min with her bum in the air and wore the softcup through the evening but no time to make it romantic. Such is life I suppose.
Faithbabies keep your head up love. I know this is emotionally greuling to have all of this hope every month and then to have that hope taken by something out of your control. It sounds like you and your donor are doing all that you can and maybe once your adoption procedings are over just that little reduction of stress will help. I'm still here cheering you on and I believe we will both get our perfect little ones exactly when the time is right. Chin up.


----------



## c.30

faithbabies said:


> so AF arrived last night :( :( :( i'm so frustrated and bummed. But talked to my donor this am and he wants to keep trying...the numbers in my siggy are wrong, we've done an extra insem, must have done two tries in one month..have been trying with this donor since last dec. i know a couple of months were just out due to timing because he couldnt make many donations or whatever but i seriously thought we'd have done this thing by now lol i do feel everything happens at the right time so i'm trying to stay positive and have faith it will happen when it's the right time....also my donor hasnt done SA so i asked him if he might do the over the counter sperm count check test. We're adopting our first son, third foster baby next month (aug) so maybe it will happen when that's all said and done. :shrug:
> 
> baby dust to everyone! :dust:

SO sorry AF got you Faith, this is a HARD slog month after month :hugs: I'm glad your donor is happy to keep trying and great if he'll do the SA :thumbup: having faith and thinking it'll happen when it's meant to is all we can do. I started trying June 2010 and August will be my 11th try so I know how frustrating it is. Wow, august sounds like it's going to be a lovely month for you, really, really hope you get your BFP too!! :dust:

Hello to everyone else :hi: GL, FX and :dust: :haha: :)


----------



## ebelle

Hey faith, I know its hard, but do try to keep your spirits up. Other than asking donor to get SA, I think you should consider getting yourself checked via ultrasound around ovulation time. That's how I found out my uterine lining was too thin and thus the egg couldn't implant.

Took us 14 cycles over 16 months including some very expensive overseas iuis and donor sperm to get our first bfp ever. Its a tough journey, but I am sure its worth it.

If you would like, I can send you some opks from my we store www.quickpregnancytests.com. just pm me and I'll send some samples to you so you can track ovulation.

Big hugs!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Faith - Sorry AFM got you, keep the faith as you said--it'll happen when the time is right

Cheryl - it's good to see you back, you were missed!

Leah - it sounds like you have the process down. I'm keeping my FX for you! 

ASM, although AF hasn't gotten here yet, I'm counting myself out. I'm having too many PMS symptoms plus I found out that I have an umbilical hernia that needs surgery :nope:. So now I'm redirecting my energy to that.


----------



## c.30

Thanks LesbianMystiq, that's really nice of you. Sorry to read about the hernia, big :hugs:

It's CD1 for me today so I'm back on the EPO and 2L of water a day to help my EWCM. I've e-mailed my donor; I'll text him on the morning of the smiley OPK and travel up for 1 donation that evening. From past cycles that'll be somewhere between Thursday 9th and Tuesday 14th August which is CD11-16 for me. :thumbup:


----------



## faithbabies

thanks everyone for the sweet words!! :hugs:

ttcrainbow~ thx! i track using the smiley digital opk's and we always start donations at least by 7-8days past the end of my aunt flo because i usually get smiley between days 10-13 so i feel like timing isnt really the issue but i may get the monitor anyway...thanks! :flower:

ebelle~ thank you! well we used to go to my RE and had two donor IUI's..never had a problem with lining or anything, got prego on second iui but lost baby at ten weeks due to Turner's syndrome....we just dont have the money or means to go back to the RE right now and get checked out so will have to wait and see..and keep trying :)


i'll update more later but thanks once again for all your kind words and encouragement....i wish nothing but blessings for you all and your bfp sooner than later!! <3


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I'm out this month, AF showed her face. I won't start ttc again until Sept or Oct as I have a surgery to focus on.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that LM xx


----------



## firechild30

Sorry to hear LM, but certainly hope that surgery goes well.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, I really do appreciate it. I'm kind of down about it but I gotta keep moving forward, right? My surgery is sent for the 14th of September.


----------



## firechild30

Got a call from the doc yesterday; my prog levels are a lil low so he wants me on clomid. starting 50mg a day. from what I've read it can affect cervical mucus. DH is kinda freaking, the idea of possible multiples is very scary. 9 yrs ago I had a little girl who only lived hours. it has taken this long to decide to try again. multiples carry more risks. my temp chart looks pretty normal, like I am ovulating. so confused and nervous. feeling very alone and not sure of what to do. should we just skip this cycle and maybe try next time. I feel like we've been waiting so long anyway.


----------



## KelleyNJen

firechild30 said:


> Got a call from the doc yesterday; my prog levels are a lil low so he wants me on clomid. starting 50mg a day. from what I've read it can affect cervical mucus. DH is kinda freaking, the idea of possible multiples is very scary. 9 yrs ago I had a little girl who only lived hours. it has taken this long to decide to try again. multiples carry more risks. my temp chart looks pretty normal, like I am ovulating. so confused and nervous. feeling very alone and not sure of what to do. should we just skip this cycle and maybe try next time. I feel like we've been waiting so long anyway.

The chance of multiples with Clomid is pretty low. I have also heard if you take it 3-7 there is a higher chance of multiples but 5-9 is lower.


----------



## ebelle

firechild30 said:


> Got a call from the doc yesterday; my prog levels are a lil low so he wants me on clomid. starting 50mg a day. from what I've read it can affect cervical mucus. DH is kinda freaking, the idea of possible multiples is very scary. 9 yrs ago I had a little girl who only lived hours. it has taken this long to decide to try again. multiples carry more risks. my temp chart looks pretty normal, like I am ovulating. so confused and nervous. feeling very alone and not sure of what to do. should we just skip this cycle and maybe try next time. I feel like we've been waiting so long anyway.

just wanted to share with you that when i was on clomid, my uterine lining thinned down to 5 mm and was too thin for implantation. After trying for a year, I found this out when I was planning to do IUI. So if you start on clomid, do get your doc to routinely scan and check that your uterine lining is doing fine as one of clomid's side effects is thinning.


----------



## firechild30

Ebelle - why did you take clomid? and how long? thanks for the info, I will def mention to my doc. he's not really fond of the idea of us trying at home and would rather we just try IUI. he said that he has never heard of at home insemination being successful. but I read about successes here so I am still hopeful.


----------



## KelleyNJen

firechild30 said:


> Ebelle - why did you take clomid? and how long? thanks for the info, I will def mention to my doc. he's not really fond of the idea of us trying at home and would rather we just try IUI. he said that he has never heard of at home insemination being successful. but I read about successes here so I am still hopeful.

Firechild, just because your doc never heard of anyone getting pregnant at home doesn't mean it doesn't happen. We ended up getting our BFP with Clomid/HCG/IUI but I am really glad we had the opportunity to try at home first. Our specialist knew we were trying at home and gave us helpful tips etc and did not rush us to IUI it was all in our own time. We probably moved to assisted conception earlier because we are not using a known donor, we are using a bank. At $675 a vial we had to hit that window of opportunity pretty precisely.

Bottom line, do what is right for you. I wish you luck and send you much baby dust!


----------



## ebelle

firechild30 said:


> Ebelle - why did you take clomid? and how long? thanks for the info, I will def mention to my doc. he's not really fond of the idea of us trying at home and would rather we just try IUI. he said that he has never heard of at home insemination being successful. but I read about successes here so I am still hopeful.

Hi Fire child, when we first started trying, I had terribly long cycles where I did not ovulate. I needed to kickstart each period with Provera. So the doc prescribed me 50 mg clomid for 3 months. the first month I ovulated at 14 dpo. Subsequent months, it was later. When I did not get pregnant, he upped the dose to 100 mg, then 150 mg. But each time it would work for the first month, but ovulation would get later and later for subsequent months. This went on for about 10 cycles and we were using a known donor. Eventually we decided to switch up the spermband do IUI, even though our known donors sperm analysis had been pretty good. He was also helpful and often allowed us to do 3 or 4 inseminations a month.

So in Feb this year, we bought sperm online at about $700 a pop and went to a doc to do IUI. This was when we found out that my lining was only 5 mm and most docs wont do the IUI unless its 8 mm and above. The doc recommended I stop taking the clomid and allow my body to recover. The first cycle of IUI we only did insemination once and it was a bust. Next cycle we went back, my lining was almost 8 mm so we did 2 IUIs using frozen sperm and again it didnt take. We had 1 more vial left so we thought we would take a break and consider if we want to do IVF instead.

During this break, I stopped clomid completely and took a bit of vitex. We did at home inseminations with the known donor again. First month didnt work. Second month I saw a chinese herblist doctor who gave me some herbs and we only managed 1 insemination as donor was busy. But what do you know, that well timed insemination got us our :bfp:

So I do think the perfect timing is very important. I also think medications may not be 100%. Sometimes herbal remedies may be better. Btw, I tracked my ovulation this cycle using ovulation strips twice a day at at different sensitivity levels. We had just started our web business www.quickpregnancytests.com and so I was testing the strips. I did the 20 miu ultrasensitive ones until they were almost positive, then I started testing with both the 20 miu and the 40 miu. Gave me plenty of time to inform donor and so our timing was perfect. I can send you some samples if you need. Just pm me your address!


----------



## 2 Mommies

Hi! I am new to the page and would like to tell you a little about me. I was married to a man and am now divorced. While married I became pregnant and went into pre-term labor. He lived for about 15 mins and then passed away. Now, I am head over heels in love with the most amazing girl ever. We have decided to have a baby :) She, (not very feminine) is going to carry the baby. We have decided to use a guy we both know and love! We are very good friends with him and his family and we are all very close. We are going to do at home insemination. Using a saringe and cup.

My question is, has anyone else tried this method and did it work. Also, what are yalls thoughts on this. We have also been using ovulation tests. "jay" the guy, is going to come stay with us for 3 days and do his business in the cup then we will take the cup in the bedroom and do our business. 

Hopefully you guys have got some good pointers for us..


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi 2 mommies!
My partmer is also the one carrying our baby. This was the coolest resource I found. Lots of great info!!!
https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
Also, I started a forum for non-gestational moms. 2 of the other ladies on there have already gotten their BFP! It's a cool thread too. Check it out!
https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1086201-any-other-non-gestational-moms-2ww.html


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone! 

I have not been here for few months....locked out my old account and had to come up with new one..

Starting TTC with donor on saturday.

I am 27 yo and my donor is 47yo....I hope it will work;0)))

I am not exactly sure when I ovulate, but we gonna try every 3 days until my nexy period ( if it comes at all)

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Mummylou23

advice needed got peak on monitor yesterday morning got donation 2pm did day before two cuoldnt do today any good? had donations few times before leading up to ov too


----------



## firechild30

ebelle said:


> Hi Fire child, when we first started trying, I had terribly long cycles where I did not ovulate. I needed to kickstart each period with Provera. So the doc prescribed me 50 mg clomid for 3 months. the first month I ovulated at 14 dpo. Subsequent months, it was later. When I did not get pregnant, he upped the dose to 100 mg, then 150 mg. But each time it would work for the first month, but ovulation would get later and later for subsequent months. This went on for about 10 cycles and we were using a known donor. Eventually we decided to switch up the spermband do IUI, even though our known donors sperm analysis had been pretty good. He was also helpful and often allowed us to do 3 or 4 inseminations a month.
> 
> So in Feb this year, we bought sperm online at about $700 a pop and went to a doc to do IUI. This was when we found out that my lining was only 5 mm and most docs wont do the IUI unless its 8 mm and above. The doc recommended I stop taking the clomid and allow my body to recover. The first cycle of IUI we only did insemination once and it was a bust. Next cycle we went back, my lining was almost 8 mm so we did 2 IUIs using frozen sperm and again it didnt take. We had 1 more vial left so we thought we would take a break and consider if we want to do IVF instead.
> 
> During this break, I stopped clomid completely and took a bit of vitex. We did at home inseminations with the known donor again. First month didnt work. Second month I saw a chinese herblist doctor who gave me some herbs and we only managed 1 insemination as donor was busy. But what do you know, that well timed insemination got us our :bfp:
> 
> So I do think the perfect timing is very important. I also think medications may not be 100%. Sometimes herbal remedies may be better. Btw, I tracked my ovulation this cycle using ovulation strips twice a day at at different sensitivity levels. We had just started our web business www.quickpregnancytests.com and so I was testing the strips. I did the 20 miu ultrasensitive ones until they were almost positive, then I started testing with both the 20 miu and the 40 miu. Gave me plenty of time to inform donor and so our timing was perfect. I can send you some samples if you need. Just pm me your address!

Ebelle-checked out the site. adorable! Wish you the best of luck with it. I have had a terrible time with opks and just ordered digital ones for this cycle. I had no idea that there were different sensitivity levels. I would pm you but I have no idea how.lol. sorry, I really am not an airhead, just new to this. Did you temp at all? I really appreciate all the info, I am putting in a call to my doc and Mon to ask some more questions about monitoring. its looking like I may start the Clomid this coming week.


----------



## firechild30

2 mommies-I also suffered a loss due to preterm labor, and in a previous relationship. it has taken 9 years to try again. Are you trying this cycle? This month will be our first insemination. I have found a plethera of information on these boards, and support also. Good luck to you!


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd update you all,
I'm now 15 weeks and baby is doing great, I have my gender scan 2 weeks today! 
Baby is a lil wriggler already and I just hope it continues to go well xxx


----------



## Vic20581

ticking.clock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just thought I'd update you all,
> I'm now 15 weeks and baby is doing great, I have my gender scan 2 weeks today!
> Baby is a lil wriggler already and I just hope it continues to go well xxx

Aww congrats thats great news x


----------



## c.30

Mummylou23 said:


> advice needed got peak on monitor yesterday morning got donation 2pm did day before two cuoldnt do today any good? had donations few times before leading up to ov too

Hi Mummylou, if you're saying you got a donation 2pm on the day of the peak and the day before then yes, I'd say timing is very good :thumbup:

Hi to all the newbies and the people who are joining us again :hi:

Ticking, glad everything is going well :happydance: looking forward to the gender scan, are you finding out the gender?

AFM, AF has left the building :thumbup: I expected the CBFM to ask me to test today but it may have got a little messed up after the early MC :shrug: I'll be testing with the smiley OPK from CD10 though as well as checking CP and CM :thumbup: I was travelling to Swindon, a 3 hour drive each way, to get a donation but that donor has said this will be our last try :dohh: BUT, I have been speaking to a donor, who I've spoke to on many occasions before, who lives an hour away from me. He is donating to another recipient so I'm hoping I'll OV around CD14 and later this month (as opposed to CD11 which has been my earliest OV) so that I can get a donation from him. We're trying to set up a meet at the moment, hopefully for sometime this coming week :thumbup:

Lots of :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeah c.30, gender scan is in 2 weeks x


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you c.30 xx - ticking clock thats wonderful so happy for you xxx


----------



## firechild30

Ticking clock-congrats! C.30-good luck! 
I begin clomid on wed. I am nervous but hopeful.


----------



## faithbabies

ticking~ yay so happy lil bean is doing well! :thumbup:

c30~ fingers crossed and everything else for ya girly...hope this is your cycle for a sticky bean! :) 

afm...decided not to do opk's this month..alot going on and i just need to try to relax..donor supposed to start donations today sometime and we will go every day or every other..whatever works best for his schedule, until i feel like we are past the fertile window. 



:dust:


----------



## firechild30

DH and I have been discussing that we may be a little more comfortable with donor doing his business at home and us picking it up. he only lives about ten minutes away. how long do we have fter he finishes to inseminate? I've heard that sperm can live up to an hours, I've heard only half an hour.


----------



## momwannabe81

U heard right they usually live up to an hour but if maintained at the correct body temp, so usually they try to get it withing the half our to be on the safe side. Maybe he can let u know when he's fixing to do his thing so u can be outside waiting the sec he's done to save time.


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies.
have to share this with you. I had my period on 7/29/12...not sure about my ovulation, since I wasn't tracking down previous months. I got my donation last night(tuesday) and 3 days before that. ( saturday) We are planning on inseminating every third day, until my next period, or hopefully we will be able to catch the egg.

do you think there is a chance to get pregnant this way?

Is every third day enough?


----------



## ebelle

firechild30 said:


> DH and I have been discussing that we may be a little more comfortable with donor doing his business at home and us picking it up. he only lives about ten minutes away. how long do we have fter he finishes to inseminate? I've heard that sperm can live up to an hours, I've heard only half an hour.

I would suggest you be waiting in the car at his place. Once done, pick up, keep it body temp by holding it between your legs or in your hand. Get home and inseminate within the hour. Earlier is better so more of them make it.


----------



## ebelle

iBeach said:


> Hello ladies.
> have to share this with you. I had my period on 7/29/12...not sure about my ovulation, since I wasn't tracking down previous months. I got my donation last night(tuesday) and 3 days before that. ( saturday) We are planning on inseminating every third day, until my next period, or hopefully we will be able to catch the egg.
> 
> do you think there is a chance to get pregnant this way?
> 
> Is every third day enough?

Do you temp or use opks or check cervical mucus? It may be less stressful for yourself and donor if you know when you have ovukated. Still not too late to start charting now so if you see a clear temp shift you know ovulation has happened. Whether every 3rd day is enough depends on sperm quality and cervical mucus. If you happen t.o inseminate too early, sperm may mostly be dead by the time egg is released. Every 2 day is actually better.


----------



## iBeach

ebelle said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.
> have to share this with you. I had my period on 7/29/12...not sure about my ovulation, since I wasn't tracking down previous months. I got my donation last night(tuesday) and 3 days before that. ( saturday) We are planning on inseminating every third day, until my next period, or hopefully we will be able to catch the egg.
> 
> do you think there is a chance to get pregnant this way?
> 
> Is every third day enough?
> 
> Do you temp or use opks or check cervical mucus? It may be less stressful for yourself and donor if you know when you have ovukated. Still not too late to start charting now so if you see a clear temp shift you know ovulation has happened. Whether every 3rd day is enough depends on sperm quality and cervical mucus. If you happen t.o inseminate too early, sperm may mostly be dead by the time egg is released. Every 2 day is actually better.Click to expand...




Thank You so much.... No I am not charting, temping or anything....This is out first month trying. :happydance: Even though I tried OPK once few months ago for whole month and never got positive. During my cycle I normally know when I ovulate, cuze my ovaries are going crazy, and I get cramps sometimes too. 
Last week w decided: Let's do this. and didnt want to wait until my next period.
I will try to do it every 2 days if possible and see where we get;)


----------



## ebelle

> Thank You so much.... No I am not charting, temping or anything....This is out first month trying. :happydance: Even though I tried OPK once few months ago for whole month and never got positive. During my cycle I normally know when I ovulate, cuze my ovaries are going crazy, and I get cramps sometimes too.
> Last week w decided: Let's do this. and didnt want to wait until my next period.
> I will try to do it every 2 days if possible and see where we get;)

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## 2 Mommies

Ok ladies I have a question. My parter and I have been watching her ovulation. But we started inserting seamen from the donor (afriend of ours) before we got a + that she was ovulating. She was supposed to ovulate on the 7th.. (according to us tracking her ovulation) but the test is still saying she isnt.
So my question is, if she got pregnant the first time we did it, (3 days ago) Will that cause the ovulation to be - still? 

HELP!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

It is morelikely that her eggy is just being a bit shy this month. Keep doing the opk. I bet you'll get a positive in the next few days. Are you using digital or strips? I don't think that the insem would have any bearing on the OPK results. Unfortunately, Our bodies don't always play along the way we wish they would. Hang in there. I hope you get a positive soon!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Stopping in quickly for a Hello! :wave:

I am still updating my journal but haven't been able to be back on BnB at my old full time capcity! Soon hopefully! Hope you are all well. Sending :hugs::dust: and :thumbup: to those that need it at this time. Miss you all!


----------



## TishandTk

Hey 2 mommies. My partner and i tried our frst insemination this past weekend. We used softcups we heard about this through friends that were successful. Research it!


2 Mommies said:


> Hi! I am new to the page and would like to tell you a little about me. I was married to a man and am now divorced. While married I became pregnant and went into pre-term labor. He lived for about 15 mins and then passed away. Now, I am head over heels in love with the most amazing girl ever. We have decided to have a baby :) She, (not very feminine) is going to carry the baby. We have decided to use a guy we both know and love! We are very good friends with him and his family and we are all very close. We are going to do at home insemination. Using a saringe and cup.
> 
> My question is, has anyone else tried this method and did it work. Also, what are yalls thoughts on this. We have also been using ovulation tests. "jay" the guy, is going to come stay with us for 3 days and do his business in the cup then we will take the cup in the bedroom and do our business.
> 
> Hopefully you guys have got some good pointers for us..


----------



## firechild30

Good luck 2 mommies and TishandTK! I am on day 2 of Clomid (cycle day 6), and will hopefully begin inseminating in about a week. DH is very concerned about being able to find the cervix and the syringe reaching far enough (my cervix gets pretty high up there). We plan to wait until we get a positive opk to begin inseminating (and hoping donor is available that day). hopefully inseminate the next morning also as I just read that sperm counts are higher in the morning and in the winter.


----------



## firechild30

2 Mommies said:


> Ok ladies I have a question. My parter and I have been watching her ovulation. But we started inserting seamen from the donor (afriend of ours) before we got a + that she was ovulating. She was supposed to ovulate on the 7th.. (according to us tracking her ovulation) but the test is still saying she isnt.
> So my question is, if she got pregnant the first time we did it, (3 days ago) Will that cause the ovulation to be - still?
> 
> HELP!!!!!

What kind of opks are you using? I had a terrible time reading the kind with the lines, could never tell if I got a real surge. I just ordered the digital smiley kind this cycle because they have been highly recommended.


----------



## c.30

Lovely to see you MrsMM, good looking chart you've got there :winkwink::hugs: x


----------



## ElizabethD29

Hi there :)

My partner and I are about to undertake cycle one with donor sperm. It arrived today (cue slightly awkward conversation with UPS guy about what was in the container labeled 'tissue samples'!) and we're both really excited. I've been testing with ovulation kits daily, and I'm just waiting for the sign to give the go-ahead. Eeek! Trying not to get my hope up too much, because it is only the first cycle - it's just so hard not to get excited. :shrug:

Anyway, nice to meet you all :]


----------



## ticking.clock

ElizabethD29 said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> My partner and I are about to undertake cycle one with donor sperm. It arrived today (cue slightly awkward conversation with UPS guy about what was in the container labeled 'tissue samples'!) and we're both really excited. I've been testing with ovulation kits daily, and I'm just waiting for the sign to give the go-ahead. Eeek! Trying not to get my hope up too much, because it is only the first cycle - it's just so hard not to get excited. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, nice to meet you all :]

Where you getting the sperm sent from, cos its illegal to do this in the uk so be very careful


----------



## ElizabethD29

ticking.clock said:


> ElizabethD29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there :)
> 
> My partner and I are about to undertake cycle one with donor sperm. It arrived today (cue slightly awkward conversation with UPS guy about what was in the container labeled 'tissue samples'!) and we're both really excited. I've been testing with ovulation kits daily, and I'm just waiting for the sign to give the go-ahead. Eeek! Trying not to get my hope up too much, because it is only the first cycle - it's just so hard not to get excited. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, nice to meet you all :]
> 
> Where you getting the sperm sent from, cos its illegal to do this in the uk so be very carefulClick to expand...

It's from a sperm bank in denmark


----------



## ticking.clock

Sorry but it's not legal,

Since 1991, it's been illegal in the UK to transport or store sperm unless you have HFEA licence.* That's why foreign sperm banks will only ship to licensed clinics in the UK.* They do so in regulated circumstances with cryotanks etc, and under regulation from the HFEA.*Clinics are not permitted to send sperm for self insemination at home.

There was previously a gap in the law - in that the regulation did not apply if you only dealt with fresh sperm - and this led to the emergence of certain online companies who supplied fresh sperm to recipients at home.* However, the gap in the law was closed in (I think) July 2007 by some EU regulations.* Since then, it has also been illegal to 'procure' (which means distribute or transport or make available) fresh sperm for donation, as well as frozen sperm.

So the nutshell is that any organisation offering delivery of donor sperm to you at home is almost certainly unlicensed and operating illegally (I understand that Fertiilty1st are currently being prosecuted).*


----------



## ElizabethD29

Okay. So now I'm worried.


----------



## ticking.clock

ElizabethD29 said:


> Okay. So now I'm worried.

Is it cryos in Denmark? 
The law makes it clear that shipping in the uk is illegal, have you thought about a 'fresh' donor? It's how I conceived my baby


----------



## ElizabethD29

Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies :hi:

I got my first smiley OPK yesterday and a PEAK on the CBFM too so I travelled to my donor and got a donation last night :thumbup: temp is still down this morning and I got another smiley OPK and PEAK so reckon OV is today. Temp should rise a bit tomorrow and then I should be in the 2ww. REALLY hoping and praying for a sticky BFP this month.

Lots of :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## ebelle

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

Going for donation tomorrow and Tuesday fx this time it works.


----------



## ebelle

babydust for ya!


----------



## c.30

Good luck momwannabe :thumbup:

Well everythings happened as it should over here; temp rise, neg OPK and high on the CBFM - it looks like I'm in the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

Good luck c30 and momwannabe! 
I began testing with opk today, no smiley. cm becoming more watery but cervix still very low. donor is ready to go and says he will try to be available for as many insemination as possible. we both work a lot so timing is going to be difficult. Should the plunger of the syringe be lubricated before use?


----------



## ebelle

firechild30 said:


> Good luck c30 and momwannabe!
> I began testing with opk today, no smiley. cm becoming more watery but cervix still very low. donor is ready to go and says he will try to be available for as many insemination as possible. we both work a lot so timing is going to be difficult. Should the plunger of the syringe be lubricated before use?

I actually added a bit of preseed into the syringe so that the sperm is nice and lubricated before being inseminated. helps them swim along i hope :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Going for 2nd insemination. My temp rised today so idk if it's worth it but i'm not taking the chance. I still didn't get a positive opk but i could just be missing it or it could be the test. But i am hoping this month is it. :dust: to everyone


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies, 

...just popping in to say hello:happydance:

Had my period July 29, so I am guessing these are my fertile days;)) I have been doing insemination every third day since after my period...just to make sure I wont miss it. 
I got donation last week: Tuesday/ Friday/ Yesterday(Monday), will get one tonight, than Friday and Saturday...do You think its a chance?

Please send some baby dust my way, cuze I just want a sticky bean;))):baby:


----------



## LeahMSta

Buckets of dust to you iBeach! 
Sounds like you have a good chance. Do you use OPKs or Temp? Even if you don't, I'd say you have a steady stream of swimmers in there so theres a good chance you'll get that eggy :) Best of luck to you!


----------



## iBeach

LeahMSta said:


> Buckets of dust to you iBeach!
> Sounds like you have a good chance. Do you use OPKs or Temp? Even if you don't, I'd say you have a steady stream of swimmers in there so theres a good chance you'll get that eggy :) Best of luck to you!

Thank yooooou Leah:hugs:
I didnt temp or use OPKs. We just started this month, and I wasn't even sure when I ,,O,, I am just guessing by when I had my period. I will know better for next month if this one is not successful. But I hope this will be it;))))

That's just my wish;)

We always do it in the evening and I just go to bed afterwards;0) to keep them in there.

My last donation for this cycle will be saturday, since I will be going away early sunday morning. 

:happydance:


----------



## ebelle

F fingers crossed and baby dust for you. Hope you catch that egg in time


----------



## iBeach

Hi girls:happydance:

How is everyone doing? So I am officially ovulating, I know it, cuze my ovaries are going crazy ( and my mood too) ;))...and I have been tracking my CM...

I got donation Monday night, last night ( Tuesday) annd will get one on friday. 
I wish I could get one more today or tomorrow, just to make sure...but I am hoping the spermies from yesterday will live till friday;))))


----------



## LeahMSta

iBeach said:


> Hi girls:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing? So I am officially ovulating, I know it, cuze my ovaries are going crazy ( and my mood too) ;))...and I have been tracking my CM...
> 
> I got donation Monday night, last night ( Tuesday) annd will get one on friday.
> I wish I could get one more today or tomorrow, just to make sure...but I am hoping the spermies from yesterday will live till friday;))))

Good luck iBeach! I hope you get that eggy!


----------



## firechild30

No smiley yesterday, but we went ahead and did our first insemination cause cm was watery and cervix is high. our first insemination was awkward! We are going to try to inseminate everyday until temp rises and just pray that the Clomid doesn't throw off ovulating too bad. From what I understand Clomid 's side effects don't really rear their head until after ovulation, so hoping they don't make me too miserable. Good luck to everyone who has gotten their donations and who are in the 2Ww, baby,s conceived this month will be due in May!


----------



## iBeach

Good luck ,,firechild,,.

I didn't get smiley face, but we are doing ,,it,, anyway.

Our first attempt was the most awkward moment you can imagine. We did it 5 times, and now it normal. 
My donor, who is my best friend as well, goes to my bedroom, while I wait in living room, does the ....and hands it to me, then I go to the bedroom and do my thing, and then we both hang out there together( sometimes all three of us) . 
It's not awkward anymore;)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies!
Well, our 2ww is nearing the end. Only 4 days til testing. DP's teps are absolutely beautiful and I hope that they stay that way. I have a gut feeeling that this is our month but that could also just be a serious case of wishful thinking. DP is moody as hell. I know that it could be PMS but she's swinging a bit further and wider than usual. Everytime she gets crazy over a little bit of nothing I just smile. It makes her laugh. She says "you're thinking we're pregnant right now arent you?" Its true. I usually am. LOL!!! 
Hope all is well. Buckets of baby dust to all of those in the wait!!!


----------



## c.30

Big bad mood swings was a sign for my June pregnancy so hope this is it for you both!! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Cheryl. How are you doing? It's been a while since we got to chat. I hope everything is well.


----------



## c.30

I'm doing well thank you Leah, I'm 4dpo today although FF hasn't given me crosshairs yet cos I had a fallback temp which is usual for me; should get CH's tomorrow :thumbup: bit too early yet for symptoms really but I'll no doubt be looking out for them in the coming week :haha::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, I for one look forward to reading all about your symptoms! :) I hope the wait flies by for you! I know sometimes the wondering and not knowing can be the hardest part. On the other hand I kinda like the 2ww because it is so full of hope and possibility. Anyhoo...I wish you the best for this cycle. Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in to say that AF showed on Tuesday midday. Tested on Sunday to a negative. All updates in my journal... GL, FXD, and :dust: to you all.


----------



## ticking.clock

Leah TEST!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Trust me....I would love to. However due to schedules for work and houseguests over the weekend, the first time I will be alone with DP is Monday. We agreed to stick it out. :)


----------



## firechild30

Leah! How exciting! You guys are way more patient than I could be, hopefully the reward is grand!
C.30- good luck! Let us know how everything looks when you get your CHs. I love success stories!

Our second insemination was a little smoother than the first, with less giggling too. I find myself in a really good mood at just the hope of getting pregnant, hope its not too devastating if we don't get it this cycle. no smiley face but we inseminate anyway. cervix high and soft but can't get a real accurate read on the cm because of the insemination. we've been using preseed too, which I hear is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies,
Hope u don't mind my joining you all..

Ive been reading this thread for 6 days.. It's become my bedtime reading!! Better than any book! At the moment I'm up to January 2011 & I'm gonna keep reading on till I catch up to recent posts. I'm guessing most of the girls I'm reading about might not even be around anymore since the thread started a few years ago. But I already feel like I'm amongst friends : ) 

I'm Jules, I'm 37 & DP is 43. We've decided to start trying AI as after too many years of having sex & trying to avoid pregnancy (oh those we're the days!)... He now has found that he isn't able to ejaculate during normal intercourse..Too many years of trying to control it & now it's controlling him I guess ; ) At first it freaked me out when I realised we faced this issue. But I started reading this thread & after reading over 200 pages (so far) I have come across so many other couples who have this problem that I've breathed a sigh of relief & decided to try AI. 

So currently I'm 4dpo. On the day of Ov we did AI using a 5ml syringe & a urine specimen container (I'm a nurse so I grabbed them from work). DP put his goods in the container, I situated myself on the bed with 2 pillows elevating my hips, & then used the syringe. Must say it was easier than I expected.. Was kinda nervous. I then lay there hips on pillow for 35 mins before going out for dinner!! I honestly didn't notice any leakage- I know this is something that girls in here complain of frequently. But I didn't seem to have any?? 

Anyway, reading this thread is getting me thru my TWW. I've got about 400 odd pages to go still & it's keeping me sane : ) DP asks me almost every day when we can test which cute & hopeful, but I keep trying to tell him it's probably NOT gonna be THAT easy- to happen first shot. But he's a very optimistic person unlike myself! His best friends girlfriend fell pregnant first try 2 months ago so now DP has this ridiculous idea that it's that easy, bcos his mate keeps telling him 'it only took one go'.... I keep reminding him that the other couple are both only 30yrs old-so they have a definite advantage over us oldies! 

Looking forward to reading all your stories

Jules


----------



## iBeach

hi Jules;)0 Welcome

I was in your situation few months ago, and I read everything from the beggining too;))))

This is great forum, ladies here are very nice;0

Enjoy!

:hugs:


----------



## iBeach

hey girls!

Just coming to see how everyone is...

I have to more donations cmoning: One tonight and one tomorrow night....which will make it 5 donations this week. Had one Saturday, Monday, Tuesday...

I had my period on July 29...been doing AI every second/third day starting from last day of AF... I hope for the best:thumbup:

I will be freaking in 2WW.....:dohh:


----------



## c.30

Welcome Jules :hi: there's another thread here with some really useful info :thumbup::

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

Got my crosshairs on FF today which confirmed that I'm 5dpo; Af is due on 27th. Bloating has started and have no sore bbs yet - these are good(ish) signs for me but it is still a bit early.

GL and :dust: to everyone getting donations or in the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## c.30

I know that thread is mostly about donors but there are some great tips on the insem process :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

Hi jules! Good luck this month, be sure to keep us posted!

I got a smiley today! We will be inseminating this afternoon or tonight and hopefully again in the morning or afternoon. I am trying so hard to be realistic but my excitement is running away with me!


----------



## ticking.clock

It's a girl!

:happydance:


----------



## c.30

YAY for team Pink!!! :pink: :happydance:

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

c.30 said:


> Got my crosshairs on FF today which confirmed that I'm 5dpo; Af is due on 27th. Bloating has started and have no sore bbs yet - these are good(ish) signs for me but it is still a bit early.
> 
> GL and :dust: to everyone getting donations or in the 2ww :thumbup:

Cheryl I am hoping and praying this is your month!


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> It's a girl!
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance: Congrats ticking! I'm sure you are more anxious than ever to meet your little lady!


----------



## c.30

KelleyNJen said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF today which confirmed that I'm 5dpo; Af is due on 27th. Bloating has started and have no sore bbs yet - these are good(ish) signs for me but it is still a bit early.
> 
> GL and :dust: to everyone getting donations or in the 2ww :thumbup:
> 
> Cheryl I am hoping and praying this is your month!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! :hugs: x


----------



## firechild30

Congrats ticking! How exciting! 
C.30- good news! Surely this will be the month! 

We inseminated last night, I laid on pillows for an hour and then put in softcup because we had to leave. we inseminated again at 6a this morning. I laid on pillows again for an hour then the cup because we had to be at my stepsons football game. Then I got a smiley again at 2p but we are not able to do any more inseminations this cycle. and when wearing the cup there seemed to be a lot of leakage. I can't seem to get them positioned correctly, they move on me. I am feeling very discouraged.


----------



## c.30

Thanks firechild. 

I wouldn't feel discouraged at all, remember all you need is one good swimmer and there's approx. 250 mil sperm in one ejaculation; you had 4 donations so I reckon the chances of getting 1 or 2 good swimmers ready and waiting to catch that egg is really good :thumbup: :dust: to you


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Welcome Jules :hi: there's another thread here with some really useful info :thumbup::
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF today which confirmed that I'm 5dpo; Af is due on 27th. Bloating has started and have no sore bbs yet - these are good(ish) signs for me but it is still a bit early.
> 
> GL and :dust: to everyone getting donations or in the 2ww :thumbup:

Thanks girls for all the words of encouragement! Congrats to those who have gotten the elusive BFPS! Gives me hope! 

C.30 I've actually read that 'how to thread'!!! About 400 or so pages ago when the girls in here started it I jumped on that bandwagon & read thru all the great success stories- such a fab resource too! 

I'm really in two minds right now about whether I legitimately have one particular symptom... I've been trying to just push away silly symptom thoughts bcos about 2 mths ago without TTC properly, I thought perhaps a little happy accident may have happened & during the TWW I was thinking I had some definite symptoms.. But alas, no they were nothing! 

So I'm trying not to delude myself this time around! However.... I'm now 6dpo, & I do have some definite breast tenderness that just doesn't feel 'usual' for me. It started slowly two days ago & now it's quite obvious. I have cysts in my right breast that always start to cause tenderness in the days leading up to getting AF, but the left breast is usually completely pain free.. Not so this month- both are tender, although the right still is worse than the left. Also unusual is that my nipples are kinda sore-ish & a bit sensitive which doesn't usually happen either. 

So....I HAVE tried to avoid constantly feeling myself up ; ) and I think I've done a fairly good job of not doing so...I'm just noticing some pain when I'm moving about, or when my arms brush against them (& they aren't exactly huge), & when I fold my arms.. Defo feel like my boobs are 'perhaps' (thats me trying to be non-committal!) still more painful than normal. 

I've also woken this morning with a kinda sore weird/ sensitive tongue, it's a feeling almost like I've burnt it or something?? Which I don't remember doing... But I doubt even if I was pregnant that this is a symptom of it- just sorta strange. 

So... Those are the symptoms that I'm not paying any attention to ; ) anyone else in the TWW care to share the symptoms they AREN'T having ; )


----------



## LeahMSta

I am definately NOT obsessing over the fact that my wife told me today that something feels "different" nor about the fact she has slept absurd amounts for the last 2 days. Nor am I loosing my freaking mind that her temp went up by 2/10 a degree. Nor am I already assuming we are pregnant because her boobs are bigger than I've seen em in 11 years together. Yep. That's what I'm NOT doing. LOL!


----------



## firechild30

You girls make me smile


----------



## Juniperjules

LeahMSta said:


> I am definately NOT obsessing over the fact that my wife told me today that something feels "different" nor about the fact she has slept absurd amounts for the last 2 days. Nor am I loosing my freaking mind that her temp went up by 2/10 a degree. Nor am I already assuming we are pregnant because her boobs are bigger than I've seen em in 11 years together. Yep. That's what I'm NOT doing. LOL!

Hehe : ) yep! That's what I'm talking about.. Definitely pay NO attention to those amazing symptoms ur wife ISN'T having!! Lol.. Love it! 

It's a few hours now since I wrote my last post.. And I'm actually feeling a bit low now. Just feeling like I'm imagining things & am gonna be bitterly disappointed in a weeks time. I've also got some other personal things that are causing problems for DP & I & It's all getting me down today. 

...AND that makes me feel even more like AF will be showing up next week bcos usually about a week before AF my mood starts to slide a slippery slope.. Up one minute down the next.. Positive hopeful happy one minute..Teary, sad, hopeless the next.. So I now feel like its already bad news. I know thats really negative- but that's where my mood is right now. 

I'm about to go to work now, I'm a nurse & will have to turn on my happy face- nothing worse than a miserable nurse!! 

Hope u girls are having a better day than me.


----------



## ticking.clock

LeahMSta said:


> I am definately NOT obsessing over the fact that my wife told me today that something feels "different" nor about the fact she has slept absurd amounts for the last 2 days. Nor am I loosing my freaking mind that her temp went up by 2/10 a degree. Nor am I already assuming we are pregnant because her boobs are bigger than I've seen em in 11 years together. Yep. That's what I'm NOT doing. LOL!

She's pregnant, can guarantee it!!! 
Don't need tests just look at those temps!!!!!


----------



## c.30

I must admit, I am a serial SS'er (symptom spotter), it's the only thing about the 2ww that's any fun! Juniper, I'm forever prodding and poking my bbs at the end of the 2ww to see if they're getting any less tender :haha: today I've got quite a nasty headache, a bit of a different stomach ache which I had in my June PG, it's not like cramps and I have had short bouts of nausea on and off. Bbs have started to be sore but just at the top; in my June PG, lack of sore bbs was a sign for me but obviously that PG didn't last so maybe that wasn't a good sign.

Not too sure about this month but I know I will keep trying until I get my sticky bean :thumbup: 

Leah, I do believe you said you're going to test tomorrow, gotta say, I'm rather looking forward to hearing the result!

Juniper, hope you're feeling better today and you firechild :hugs:


----------



## c.30

Just seen your sig Ticking, Aubree is a lovely name!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh ladies....1 more day. We had the tiniest of temp dips today but the Missus also temped early because she had to use the restroom (peeing a lot). I love that we have so many of you lovely ladies cheering us on. I do have to say that if we get a sticky one, I get to take the credit because the tweak to this cycle was smep+lovemaking. Now I can say she and the donor just needed my help to get the job done. Hahahaha!


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Just seen your sig Ticking, Aubree is a lovely name!

Thanks, not many people like it but I don't care :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

:cry: :bfn:


----------



## ticking.clock

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

Don't give up yet x


----------



## c.30

It's not over yet Leah, :hugs: x


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Hello loaders

Just popped in to see how you are all doing. 
Leah don't give up yet. Have you used a first response? I used a cheap test on a Monday morning before I went to work and it was bfn and when I used a first response at lunch time it was bfp. If the egg implanted late it can take a while for the hgc to reach the urine at the levels needed for a bfp. It's not over until af arrives and so far the symptoms are positive. 

Ticking, Aubree is a lovely name. Me and the missus are forever arguing over names. I like unusual names. If we have a girl I like Rae, Raine, Israel (izzy) and for a boy Bailey or Harrison. It's so hard to choose. 

Cheryl, how many days do you have left in your cycle? Have my fingers crossed for you. 

Just back from a weekend trip to Ireland to see the family. Boy it took all my energy. Have a bad back already. Weight gain like crazy and constantly needing the toilet. All fun


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Cheryl, how many days do you have left in your cycle? Have my fingers crossed for you.

Got one week left. AF, if she's coming, will be here by the morning of the 27th. Had a bugger of a headache since I woke up on sunday, hence why I'm up so late (It's 1.30am in the UK) Hopefully I'll wake up in the morning and it'll be gone. 

Hope you enjoyed Ireland, it's beautiful part of the world


----------



## firechild30

Got my temp spike this morning. I am in tww.
Leah- I would test again!
Ticking- it is a pretty name, what does it mean?

Even though I only got my spike this morning I am already feeling impatient about waiting. what do you girls do to keep yourselves busy during the tww?


----------



## Juniperjules

Hey girls, 
I'm on 7dpo & just poas...it was a pregnow one that came fee with OPKS I bought over the Internet. Cost about $20 all up for a heap of OPKS. They're little skinny sticks that show pink lines if it's a positive. 

So today I decided to try out the pregnancy poas bcos it says on the leaflet that they are 'ultra sensitive' & can be used from 'as early as 7 days from conception date' & 'can detect hcg as early as 5-7 day before period is due'.....

Well I got a BFN.. No second line.. So am feeling very dejected today. 

Anyone used these tests before? Am I jumping the gun believing the tests or are they pretty accurate? Going by the info they come with I feel like I'm out for the month if they're THAT sensitive.. But I'm wondering also if bcos they're cheapies that makes a difference??? 

Any opinions would be appreciated : )


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, how many days do you have left in your cycle? Have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Got one week left. AF, if she's coming, will be here by the morning of the 27th. Had a bugger of a headache since I woke up on sunday, hence why I'm up so late (It's 1.30am in the UK) Hopefully I'll wake up in the morning and it'll be gone.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed Ireland, it's beautiful part of the worldClick to expand...

C.30 I'm due for AF on the 27th too! Today it seems like she's on her way for sure! Your symptoms sound good, got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## KelleyNJen

Juniperjules said:


> Hey girls,
> I'm on 7dpo & just poas...it was a pregnow one that came fee with OPKS I bought over the Internet. Cost about $20 all up for a heap of OPKS. They're little skinny sticks that show pink lines if it's a positive.
> 
> So today I decided to try out the pregnancy poas bcos it says on the leaflet that they are 'ultra sensitive' & can be used from 'as early as 7 days from conception date' & 'can detect hcg as early as 5-7 day before period is due'.....
> 
> Well I got a BFN.. No second line.. So am feeling very dejected today.
> 
> Anyone used these tests before? Am I jumping the gun believing the tests or are they pretty accurate? Going by the info they come with I feel like I'm out for the month if they're THAT sensitive.. But I'm wondering also if bcos they're cheapies that makes a difference???
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated : )

We had some of those internet ultra sensitive tests too. FRER and the dollar store tests showed up at 10 days and those did not give us a positive until 11 or 12. They are not as sensitive as they claim. 7 Days really is too early, give yourself a few more days.


----------



## Juniperjules

KelleyNJen said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> I'm on 7dpo & just poas...it was a pregnow one that came fee with OPKS I bought over the Internet. Cost about $20 all up for a heap of OPKS. They're little skinny sticks that show pink lines if it's a positive.
> 
> So today I decided to try out the pregnancy poas bcos it says on the leaflet that they are 'ultra sensitive' & can be used from 'as early as 7 days from conception date' & 'can detect hcg as early as 5-7 day before period is due'.....
> 
> Well I got a BFN.. No second line.. So am feeling very dejected today.
> 
> Anyone used these tests before? Am I jumping the gun believing the tests or are they pretty accurate? Going by the info they come with I feel like I'm out for the month if they're THAT sensitive.. But I'm wondering also if bcos they're cheapies that makes a difference???
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated : )
> 
> We had some of those internet ultra sensitive tests too. FRER and the dollar store tests showed up at 10 days and those did not give us a positive until 11 or 12. They are not as sensitive as they claim. 7 Days really is too early, give yourself a few more days.Click to expand...

Thanks.. I guess I was thinking it WAS too early.. But then worrying that I was just trying to convince myself otherwise so as not to have false hope. You know, looking at a test that 'says' it is ultra sensitive but then convincing myself that it the test is cheap & therefore wrong! 

But I think ur probably right- I know some girls on this thread have gotten BFPS around 7dpo but maybe with better (more expensive!) tests. 

Thanks again.. Needed to hear it from someone other than myself ; )


----------



## c.30

I bought a load in IC's (internet cheapys) when I started TTC. They claimed to be ultra sensitive and I thought it was a bargain considering the price. I don't use them anymore because I've read sooooo many reviews on amazon about them not being reliable and so many women reporting on here and on amazon that these tests gave a BFN and the same day, they got a BFP on a FRER. 

Implantation can occur anywhere between 6 - 12 days after ovulation (on average) and even if it occured 6dpo, I think I'm right in saying you need about 2 days after that for the HCG to get to a level that can be picked up by the PG tests. The earliest I used to test is 9dpo; I don't anymore cos I realised that the IC's are probably just going to cause disappointment when seeing that single line! 

Sooo, just because that was a BFN, you may not be out yet but try to give it a few more days before you test again. :hugs:


----------



## firechild30

Jules- I agree it may have been too early to test. implantation may not occur until 10dpo. I would wait a little while and test again. 
I am now 2dpo and being quite obsessive! I really need to find other things to do with my time! I started eating pineapple as I heard that it may help with implantation. 1/5 of a pineapple for 5 days after ovulation. the waiting is no fun!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well we are still in limbo ladies. Woke up expecting another drop in temp and the start of AF. Instead we have a rise and no spotting or any sign of AF. Tested agin and got a BFN. according to FF we are 14dpo so I have no idea what is goin gon. My wife's LP has Never been more than 14 days. She is climbing the walls not knowing what is going on. I feel so bad for her. I just keep trying to remind her that we have done all we can and the rest is out of our hands.


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Jules- I agree it may have been too early to test. implantation may not occur until 10dpo. I would wait a little while and test again.
> I am now 2dpo and being quite obsessive! I really need to find other things to do with my time! I started eating pineapple as I heard that it may help with implantation. 1/5 of a pineapple for 5 days after ovulation. the waiting is no fun!

Thanks c.30 & Firechild... I'm not letting myself touch another of those cheapies! I had such a rubbish day today bcos I started on that negative note. From now on I've resolved to wait until AF is late, & then buy a decent test if I need one. There's no point in torturing myself every month! 

Can't thank you guys enough for your replies.. Its a bit of a rollercoaster this journey isn't it. My DP told me off tonite for being soooooo negative.. I was whining about how we'll probably never have children & we've left it too late.. Missed the boat etc etc.. I was getting kinda angry actually. It was welling up inside like i was gonna burst! My hormones feel out of control which is typical for me a week before AF is due. I also started crying about 3 or 4 times when he was playing some Christopher Cross songs to me!!! LOL.. Am showing my age here : ) He kept having to skip thru songs because once I started I couldn't stop myself crying every time another soppy song started! I think he secretly thinks I'm losing my marbles! He's probably right!

Anyway thanks again girls.. Here's hoping tomorro is a better day. I've decided to plan a 2 day getaway to the Snowfields in 2 weeks so that will keep me occupied for a few days anyway : ) 

What do you guys do to distract yourself from the TWW??


----------



## LeahMSta

Just got the best news! So about this point in each cycle, I start planning for the next. I was working on next month's plan. Our Dr had suggested that if this cycle didn't work we should have some blood, and ultrasound, and an HSG. I was told by a co-worker that fertility was not covered by our health insurance so I haven't put much thought into it. I just got off the line with my insurance. Not only is the HSG covered but all testing leading to a medical diagnosis of infertility as well as 6 AI attempts are covered!!!!!! I want to run around cheering out loud. I am about to get really serious about this baby making. All my poor wife can say about it is "I don't really want dye shot into my uterus." LOL! I told her hopefully we'll get our sneaky BFP and it won't be needed but if it is at least we have options. Yay!!!!


----------



## eli5rose

:bfp:Hello ladies, and may I jump in here with my story. I've been reading this forum for the last 5 days during the dreadful TWW and itching to share my crazy (for me at least) experience. Some background first - I'm a 34 yrs old and single American, decided two months ago to look for a donor while living in Paris for the summer (well, to look for a co-parent) for AI via one of the well known web sites, thinking it's so unlikely since I'm here just for a few months, to find a match. I was actually looking for a co-parent. Prior to that did not have a clue about ovulation, timing, charting, syringes, nothing. In july I found someone after I tracked my ovulation for the first time in my life - CD12, so in August my window was 7-11th. My donor (gay) went on vacation and was returning on the 8th. On the 6th night, I got first LH+, lots of cm, etc. tested very positive LH+ surge on the 7th and the morning of 8th. We insem the evening of 8th & the 9th (this was day 1 &2 past LH+) and I was 100% sure we had missed it by a day or so, and that I'll have to look for another donor (co-parent in US, although I really liked him). Also, I thought no way to happen on my first try at the age of 34 (I'll be 35 in few months) and not when insem 1 day after LH+...But what do you know - did my first 11dpo with IC -very very faint, then ClearBlue Plus on 12dpo - :bfp: and then today a ClearBlue digital - :bfp: at 13dpo. I'm really beyond belief and planning on doing a blood test on Sat if not earlier if possible. Sending baby dust to y'all :kiss: And thank you for getting me through TWW


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Ooo Leah it's all looking really good. Sometimes it can be late. What brand are you using for testing? Can your missus not go to the gp and get bloodd taken? X


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> Ooo Leah it's all looking really good. Sometimes it can be late. What brand are you using for testing? Can your missus not go to the gp and get bloodd taken? X

So far we have used a FRER and a clearblue + (not digi) and 1 IC. No go on any of them. We agreed to wait to test again til Sunday if AF hasn't shown and that will be on a digi because that is what we have left. :haha: I feel like tomorrow's temp should be a really good indicator of what's to come so I am just waiting it out. As far as blood goes if no AF and BFN on sunday, we will try to get bloods done Monday.


----------



## LeahMSta

eli5rose said:


> :bfp:Hello ladies, and may I jump in here with my story. I've been reading this forum for the last 5 days during the dreadful TWW and itching to share my crazy (for me at least) experience. Some background first - I'm a 34 yrs old and single American, decided two months ago to look for a donor while living in Paris for the summer (well, to look for a co-parent) for AI via one of the well known web sites, thinking it's so unlikely since I'm here just for a few months, to find a match. I was actually looking for a co-parent. Prior to that did not have a clue about ovulation, timing, charting, syringes, nothing. In july I found someone after I tracked my ovulation for the first time in my life - CD12, so in August my window was 7-11th. My donor (gay) went on vacation and was returning on the 8th. On the 6th night, I got first LH+, lots of cm, etc. tested very positive LH+ surge on the 7th and the morning of 8th. We insem the evening of 8th & the 9th (this was day 1 &2 past LH+) and I was 100% sure we had missed it by a day or so, and that I'll have to look for another donor (co-parent in US, although I really liked him). Also, I thought no way to happen on my first try at the age of 34 (I'll be 35 in few months) and not when insem 1 day after LH+...But what do you know - did my first 11dpo with IC -very very faint, then ClearBlue Plus on 12dpo - :bfp: and then today a ClearBlue digital - :bfp: at 13dpo. I'm really beyond belief and planning on doing a blood test on Sat if not earlier if possible. Sending baby dust to y'all :kiss: And thank you for getting me through TWW

:hugs: awwww!!! Congrats ! What an amazing story. I hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months and beyond!


----------



## ebelle

Juniperjules said:


> Hey girls,
> I'm on 7dpo & just poas...it was a pregnow one that came fee with OPKS I bought over the Internet. Cost about $20 all up for a heap of OPKS. They're little skinny sticks that show pink lines if it's a positive.
> 
> So today I decided to try out the pregnancy poas bcos it says on the leaflet that they are 'ultra sensitive' & can be used from 'as early as 7 days from conception date' & 'can detect hcg as early as 5-7 day before period is due'.....
> 
> Well I got a BFN.. No second line.. So am feeling very dejected today.
> 
> Anyone used these tests before? Am I jumping the gun believing the tests or are they pretty accurate? Going by the info they come with I feel like I'm out for the month if they're THAT sensitive.. But I'm wondering also if bcos they're cheapies that makes a difference???
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated : )

I used ultrasensitives on 8 and 9 dpo, was both negative. Faint positive came only on 10 dpo with FMU. My normal tests were so faint I thought I was dreaming it. You have to remember that at 7 dpo, you may not even have implanted yet, so no HCG has been released into your system at all. It's too early babe, don't give up! There is still time yet.


----------



## ebelle

eli5rose said:


> :bfp:Hello ladies, and may I jump in here with my story. I've been reading this forum for the last 5 days during the dreadful TWW and itching to share my crazy (for me at least) experience. Some background first - I'm a 34 yrs old and single American, decided two months ago to look for a donor while living in Paris for the summer (well, to look for a co-parent) for AI via one of the well known web sites, thinking it's so unlikely since I'm here just for a few months, to find a match. I was actually looking for a co-parent. Prior to that did not have a clue about ovulation, timing, charting, syringes, nothing. In july I found someone after I tracked my ovulation for the first time in my life - CD12, so in August my window was 7-11th. My donor (gay) went on vacation and was returning on the 8th. On the 6th night, I got first LH+, lots of cm, etc. tested very positive LH+ surge on the 7th and the morning of 8th. We insem the evening of 8th & the 9th (this was day 1 &2 past LH+) and I was 100% sure we had missed it by a day or so, and that I'll have to look for another donor (co-parent in US, although I really liked him). Also, I thought no way to happen on my first try at the age of 34 (I'll be 35 in few months) and not when insem 1 day after LH+...But what do you know - did my first 11dpo with IC -very very faint, then ClearBlue Plus on 12dpo - :bfp: and then today a ClearBlue digital - :bfp: at 13dpo. I'm really beyond belief and planning on doing a blood test on Sat if not earlier if possible. Sending baby dust to y'all :kiss: And thank you for getting me through TWW

Congrats! That is wonderful wonderful news! And yes, it only takes 1 sperm to make it happen! :) Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## eli5rose

Thank you, *ebelle* I'm super excited and scared too. Going for some blood work and check up to see if everything is OK. Baby dust to all :hugs:


----------



## eli5rose

LeahMSta said:


> eli5rose said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Hello ladies, and may I jump in here with my story. I've been reading this forum for the last 5 days during the dreadful TWW and itching to share my crazy (for me at least) experience. Some background first - I'm a 34 yrs old and single American, decided two months ago to look for a donor while living in Paris for the summer (well, to look for a co-parent) for AI via one of the well known web sites, thinking it's so unlikely since I'm here just for a few months, to find a match. I was actually looking for a co-parent. Prior to that did not have a clue about ovulation, timing, charting, syringes, nothing. In july I found someone after I tracked my ovulation for the first time in my life - CD12, so in August my window was 7-11th. My donor (gay) went on vacation and was returning on the 8th. On the 6th night, I got first LH+, lots of cm, etc. tested very positive LH+ surge on the 7th and the morning of 8th. We insem the evening of 8th & the 9th (this was day 1 &2 past LH+) and I was 100% sure we had missed it by a day or so, and that I'll have to look for another donor (co-parent in US, although I really liked him). Also, I thought no way to happen on my first try at the age of 34 (I'll be 35 in few months) and not when insem 1 day after LH+...But what do you know - did my first 11dpo with IC -very very faint, then ClearBlue Plus on 12dpo - :bfp: and then today a ClearBlue digital - :bfp: at 13dpo. I'm really beyond belief and planning on doing a blood test on Sat if not earlier if possible. Sending baby dust to y'all :kiss: And thank you for getting me through TWW
> 
> :hugs: awwww!!! Congrats ! What an amazing story. I hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months and beyond!Click to expand...

Thanks, Leah. I've been stalking you for a while - what a journey! I can only imagine, but you have the greatest spirit (and awesome sense of humor to top it off), so sending my wishes, and prayers and much baby dust :dust: your way and your Misses - you guys deserve the darn :bfp: already. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## firechild30

Leah-that chart def looks like a bfp. unless ovulation was late. I can't imagine how crazy you guys must be going! hopefully it will be so worth it.

I am driving myself insane in this 2ww! I am only 3dpo and I am looking for any indication of a symptom, even though I know its too early. also, I am not not sure what are just side effects of Clomid. I go on Sat to get prog levels taken again. pretty sure that I definitely ovulate this cycle.


----------



## LeahMSta

Symptom spotting is the pits. It's so easy to geet lost in every twinge and feeling in your body. My wife was so silly about it our first couple months that Everytime she said anything from I'm sleepy to I need to use the restroom, I replied "it's because you're pregnant." lol! The 2ww is enough to drive a person insane. Here is what I do to get through: There are always 2 approaches depending on my mood.
1) I created a board on pintrest called nursery dreams. I web surf and look for all of the things I want for the baby room and even go so far as to research product reviews and such to make better choices.
2) I read. If I am feeling particularly baby obsessed, I read parenting or pregnancy books but mostly I just try to loose myself in a novel. It's a great way to escape and pass the time (although I know reading isn't a great pastime for everyone) Trashy gossip magazines are another favorite. 

As far as going insane, we are that and then some. This is her longest cycle EVER and her temps are so pretty. She got a promotion last night that started today so this morning was easier than the last couple because she was distracted being excited and nervous about her new position. Mostly though she just wanted to go back to bed. She says she is sleepy in a way she didn't even know was possible. LOL! There are so many things that make us believe that this is our BFP but we just cant get the tests to agree.


----------



## Mummylou23

Leah what is happening any news ? have u got ur bfp ? been looking for an update hope to hear xx


----------



## LeahMSta

So here is our INSANE update: Temp increase again this morning and still got a BFN. Emailed our midwife our chart and started chatting about DPs medications. She only takes supplements except for 1 med that the doc told us was ok to take while TTC. *tmi alert* DP has IBS with chronic poopies. She takes this med to bulk up her poo and slow her stools. So....turns out the med has a binding agent in it that basicly sucks up some hormones and vitamis. Midwife suggested a call to the pharmacy that I made and it turns out that the BFNs are most likely due to that. Pharmacist confirmed that the med can create a false negative. After revieving the chart and signs/symptoms Midwife said that with 90% certainty we are expecting. We go Tuesday for betas and if they are negative (which apparently is ALSO possible) Then we will have a scan by the end of the week as our Midwife does her own scans!!! So we have an ALMOST BFP. LOL!! I am climbing the walls here!


----------



## Mummylou23

wohoo thats great for you to know that there is a reason for negative tests then hun i will be looking out for another update i really hope u get ur well deserved baby both of you hun xxx


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> So here is our INSANE update: Temp increase again this morning and still got a BFN. Emailed our midwife our chart and started chatting about DPs medications. She only takes supplements except for 1 med that the doc told us was ok to take while TTC. *tmi alert* DP has IBS with chronic poopies. She takes this med to bulk up her poo and slow her stools. So....turns out the med has a binding agent in it that basicly sucks up some hormones and vitamis. Midwife suggested a call to the pharmacy that I made and it turns out that the BFNs are most likely due to that. Pharmacist confirmed that the med can create a false negative. After revieving the chart and signs/symptoms Midwife said that with 90% certainty we are expecting. We go Tuesday for betas and if they are negative (which apparently is ALSO possible) Then we will have a scan by the end of the week as our Midwife does her own scans!!! So we have an ALMOST BFP. LOL!! I am climbing the walls here!

That's great news! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## c.30

Wow Leah, that's great that the midwife's so helpful!!! Keeping fingers tightly crossed for you both! :hugs:


----------



## firechild30

I am feeling majorly discouraged today. I know its early but I just have this feeling that we somehow missed it. I have no real symptoms though I still keep trying to make some up in my head. even if I have real symptoms, it could be side effects of clomid:-(


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> I am feeling majorly discouraged today. I know its early but I just have this feeling that we somehow missed it. I have no real symptoms though I still keep trying to make some up in my head. even if I have real symptoms, it could be side effects of clomid:-([/
> 
> Hang in there hon.. I know it's so hard. How many DPO are you??
> 
> I'm in a strange place mentally right now.. Not necessarily a bad one. .. Just strange.. On one hand I'm planning my life like I don't expect a BFP, am applying to go back to Uni next year (just decided yesterday), & I also booked a ski trip for DP & I in about a week from now.. Makes me feel positive, like I'm not sitting around 'waiting' to get pregnant.
> 
> At the same time I've got a particular symptom that is stumping me! I am VERY VERY bloated in the tummy area, I can't hold my belly in like I usually can & am getting a constant aching back. I've used a heat pack for the last two nites in bed bcos its so achy.. Today at work all day long I can feel this constant ache still. It's really pretty uncomfortable to be honest. I've been drinking peppermint tea bcos I'm assuming it's from (TMI) gas trapped in my bowels.. That wot it feels like anyway. I am sensitive to some foods & this is how I feel when I eat those things. Except I HAVEN'T eaten those things. So it has me wondering.... have also got tender BB's but that's mostly normal pre-AF for me so I'm not willing to read into that.
> 
> I'm 11dpo right now, I won't be testing... Will only test if AF is late.. Sooooooo confused right now. The other option is that if these are simply pre-AF symptoms then AF is gonna be a whopper this month! Yikes!
> 
> Anyone else nearing the end of TWW?? Symptoms??


----------



## Juniperjules

** update.. Have just used the bathroom & there was pinky tinged CM on the toilet paper... Looks like the start of AF Id say... How ironic that I'd JUST written my last post!! And 3 days early too!!! Not happy! Never comes this early!


----------



## Mummylou23

no im cd 9 now and dtd early hrs :( no ov tests at the moment either :( didnt get paid yet


----------



## firechild30

C.30- when are you testing?


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> C.30- when are you testing?

Hi firechild, not testing this month unless AF doesn't show up on monday, just couldn't see another BFN, not after June. I didn't sleep all that well last night but, my temp has took a dip which is about right for 13dpo if AF was coming. I'm "ok" with it (bloody "used to it" now :haha:), I will keep trying until I get my BFP and it sticks :thumbup:

How are you feeling at the mo and are you testing this cycle?

Jules, are you sure it's AF? My first thought was implantation bleeding. Has it developed into AF? BIG :hugs: if so.

Leah, hope things are still good with your and your OH. :hugs:

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

I am 6dpo, I am also not testing unless AF doesn't show (she's due the 2nd or 3rd of Sept.). I have no symptoms. I had my progesterone levels drawn today and will prob get those results Tues or Wed, pretty sure I had a good o by the way my temps looks. I want to be hopeful but at the same time not so hopeful that I am devastated if we didn't get it this month. it just makes me nuts that it seems like every woman around us has gotten pregnant without even trying! We are keeping it very quiet that we are trying so that we don't get a lot of outside pressure, but it also means we don't have many people to talk to for support. I am SOO thankful for all of you and feel that this forum is a blessing! its nice to have others who can relate to the journey and the successes bring a lot of hope!


----------



## firechild30

Anyone heard from leah? The anticipation is killing me:)


----------



## KelleyNJen

firechild30 said:


> Anyone heard from leah? The anticipation is killing me:)

Thier midwife appt isnt until Tuesday so she wont have any real answers until then. the anticipation is killing me too!


----------



## iBeach

hiii girls...

AF due in 3 days, and I m goin craaaaaaaaaaazy.


----------



## KelleyNJen

iBeach said:


> hiii girls...
> 
> AF due in 3 days, and I m goin craaaaaaaaaaazy.

i am sending you babydust!


----------



## Mummylou23

i just looked at leahs chart and it looks like her temp as dropped :( what does that mean for them sorry if sound thick


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> C.30- when are you testing?
> 
> Hi firechild, not testing this month unless AF doesn't show up on monday, just couldn't see another BFN, not after June. I didn't sleep all that well last night but, my temp has took a dip which is about right for 13dpo if AF was coming. I'm "ok" with it (bloody "used to it" now :haha:), I will keep trying until I get my BFP and it sticks :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling at the mo and are you testing this cycle?
> 
> Jules, are you sure it's AF? My first thought was implantation bleeding. Has it developed into AF? BIG :hugs: if so.
> 
> Leah, hope things are still good with your and your OH. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else :thumbup:Click to expand...

If only it was implantation! But alas... No, definitely AF for me. Spotting one day as mentioned in my last post, followed the next day by full on AF. And 2 days early to add insult to injury. Very annoying actually bcos I NEVER get pre-AF spotting like I had on Friday- never before have I had that. Plus AF 2 days early!!! Which may have happened here & there over the years, but not recently. 

So, I surprised myself by NOT being broken hearted & miserable when AF hit. But it's mostly bcos I promised myself I would try my hardest not to be overly negative or fatalistic/pessimistic. I've had a difficult year so far & had some issues that were causing depression & anxiety in me. In the last few weeks I've been feeling pretty good & I'm determined that I want it to stay that way. So I don't want TTC to make me fall in a heap. I want to do this by being strong & positive & believing it IS possible.. Instead of being the opposite (which would naturally be very easy for me, especially this year!) I work in mental health so I'm trying to practice what I preach by living in the moment & thinking positively. 

Anyway, I'm fully armed for this month..I'm taking elevit, DP menevit, he has almost totally quit smoking too, I've got cheaply OPKS & also the Persona monitor which monitors oestrogen & LH, I'm temping for the first time ever, drinking grapefruit juice, cut all caffeine, & most excitingly I've got an appointment this week with a Chinese medicine woman who specialises in women's fertility & pregnancy support!!! My friend fell pregnant after seeing this woman & swore by her- after 5 yrs of TTC she now has 2 kids. 

So I'm going in all guns blazing this month.. And the next... And the next.. Until I see that BFP!! ; )

C.30, I hope u get some good news this week. My AF 'was' due Monday, so I hope you've gotten all my baby-dust & get ur BFP..... If not, then we'll head into the next month together!


----------



## firechild30

The further into this cycle I get, the more bummed I am feeling


----------



## faithbabies

Af arrived last night...sucks. i assume we are going onto the next round. blah :( this is getting old.

fingers crossed and baby dust to the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 with AF in full force. We are heartbroken. DP was positive we were in and our midwife's encouragement had us so certain. I guess I should get everyone ready for another month of SMEP and hopefully this will be our cycle.


----------



## c.30

BIG :hugs: Leah!!!

Faith, it does suck but keeping going girl, one of these months just has to be your month :hugs:

Firechild, some :hugs: for you too.

Jules, that's the attitude to try to have, it isn't easy, every month that AF arrives can be a real kick in the teeth. But, all we can do is keep trying. 

Cycle buddies sounds real good :thumbup: I might be suprised tomorrow, with no AF, but I really doubt it. Although I haven't slept well the last 2 nights, my temp is right down which is normal for me before AF arrives. Got some quite strong cramps and bbs are less sore than they were. So yeah, I reckon I'll wake up to it tomorrow. If I do, that means I get to try for a June baby, I love June and we'd have the same birthday month :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

so sorry leah really thought it was ur month i thought it must of started as saw your chart earlier xx


----------



## eli5rose

LeahMSta said:


> So here is our INSANE update: Temp increase again this morning and still got a BFN. Emailed our midwife our chart and started chatting about DPs medications. She only takes supplements except for 1 med that the doc told us was ok to take while TTC. *tmi alert* DP has IBS with chronic poopies. She takes this med to bulk up her poo and slow her stools. So....turns out the med has a binding agent in it that basicly sucks up some hormones and vitamis. Midwife suggested a call to the pharmacy that I made and it turns out that the BFNs are most likely due to that. Pharmacist confirmed that the med can create a false negative. After revieving the chart and signs/symptoms Midwife said that with 90% certainty we are expecting. We go Tuesday for betas and if they are negative (which apparently is ALSO possible) Then we will have a scan by the end of the week as our Midwife does her own scans!!! So we have an ALMOST BFP. LOL!! I am climbing the walls here!

OMG, Leah, a medication binding agent messing things up with testing - what a pain in the *ss. I'm not just crossing, but i'm squeezing my fingers for you and sending you my baby dust and hoping it's all good now. Positive thoughts your waaaay :hugs:


----------



## eli5rose

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 with AF in full force. We are heartbroken. DP was positive we were in and our midwife's encouragement had us so certain. I guess I should get everyone ready for another month of SMEP and hopefully this will be our cycle.

So sorry, I just read this, Leah. :cry: Baby dust for next month - yessss :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Hello ladies, haven't posted often but always read ur posts. Just updating that i'm 13dpo. Af due tomorrow (Tuesday latest) and been getting bfns, not positive about it but yet staying hopeful. Guess it kind of gets old but still can't help staying hopeful that one day it will be my day. fx ladies. It will be our turn sooner or later


----------



## c.30

I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00040-20120827-0903.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## firechild30

Congrats c30!!!!!! So happy to see an Aug success! prayers for a h&h 9 months!


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!

Oh wow that's amazing!! That second line is def there! Congrats!


----------



## c.30

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

thanks Cheryl and a huge congrats to you!! so happy for ya! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!

:happydance: congrats Cheryl! That is a very beautiful line. I hope you have a carefree and wonderful 9 months and beyond!


----------



## c.30

Thank you Faith and Leah :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Cheryl xxx


----------



## c.30

Thanks Laura :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS* Cheryl*... Wishing youa VERY H&H 9 mos!!!! :happydance:


----------



## c.30

Thank you MrsMM, good luck and :dust: for this weeks donations.


----------



## KelleyNJen

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!

That is so awesome! I am happy for you!


----------



## JazznTee

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!


So Happy for you cheryl


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS* Cheryl*... Wishing youa VERY H&H 9 mos!!!! :happydance:


Hey MrsMM24 i know i have been gone for a while but my first 2months were hard on me because i was hospitalized for about a week.. Here is Micah who will be 4 months on the Aug 29th
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-07-28 at 00.19 #2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8









Photo on 2012-08-18 at 21.18 #3.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









Photo on 2012-08-26 at 16.22 #4.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c.30

Thank you Kelley and Jazz! 

Jazz, Micah is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Juniperjules

Ok.. TMI warning!! Has anyone currently on this thread drank grapefruit juice to promote CM?? Some of the girls a while back were using it but I'm assuming they aren't on here anymore.. 

I have a question if u do/have used grapefruit juice.. Does it also change the 'consistency' of AF???? I've been drinking it since AF began, and now in cd 4 I'm finding AF to be sort of weird.. Again TMI.. But at this stage it's not usually 'runny'- but it IS this month. It's sort of weird.. Freaking me out a little actually. Usually by now it's a much thicker kind of consistency basically... 

Anyone know about this?


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!

Congratulations honey sooooo happy for you x


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!
> 
> Congratulations honey sooooo happy for you xClick to expand...

Thank you ticking xx


----------



## firechild30

i am meeting the end of the 2ww. if AF doesn't show by monday, i will test. no symptoms, not even the usual PMS symptoms, i asume that may have something to do with the clomid. how is vértice out there? the board has been quiet, hopefully all is well.


----------



## LeahMSta

FX firechild!! I am sending buckets of babydust your way! 
We are just wrapping up AF and waiting to get on with it here. This is the most boring part of the month but I kind of like how stress free it is. No wondering or waiting. LOL! Our donor was able to lock in our schedule with us for our first couple insems this month so I feel accomplished in finding pinholes of time where all 3 of us are available and able to "get the job done". LOL! Now...we just wait for the magic dates. Only a week to go and it's game on.


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> FX firechild!! I am sending buckets of babydust your way!
> We are just wrapping up AF and waiting to get on with it here. This is the most boring part of the month but I kind of like how stress free it is. No wondering or waiting. LOL! Our donor was able to lock in our schedule with us for our first couple insems this month so I feel accomplished in finding pinholes of time where all 3 of us are available and able to "get the job done". LOL! Now...we just wait for the magic dates. Only a week to go and it's game on.

Thanks. leah, I am so impressed with how positive you are able to stay. it is inspiring. I hope this is the cycle for you guys.


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> FX firechild!! I am sending buckets of babydust your way!
> We are just wrapping up AF and waiting to get on with it here. This is the most boring part of the month but I kind of like how stress free it is. No wondering or waiting. LOL! Our donor was able to lock in our schedule with us for our first couple insems this month so I feel accomplished in finding pinholes of time where all 3 of us are available and able to "get the job done". LOL! Now...we just wait for the magic dates. Only a week to go and it's game on.

I am convinced that last month was her body warming up for the real thing this month!


----------



## LeahMSta

I am trying to maintain as positive an attitude as I can. I think last month was simply a wake up call about the possible harmful effects of her IBS med. She hasn't taken it since (much to her belly's dismay) and is therefore a much healthier home for our baby to be. This would be a great time for a BFP. We are sooo ready. Lesson also learned about getting so excited that early in the game though.


----------



## MrsMM24

*JAZZNTEE* Thanks soooo much for pics and updates!!! I am happy to hear that you are doing better. MICAH is handsome!!! I am sooo happy you shared. I needed that as we wait. I was gone for a few months myself, the last loss took quite a bit out of us and our pockets. We did alot of testing and financial rebuilding. We are in the TWW now and have gotten the most donations and timing perfectness than ever. We are hoping for our forever baby!

How is DW, is she back?


----------



## mommy2be7772

JazznTee he is adorable...


JazznTee said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS* Cheryl*... Wishing youa VERY H&H 9 mos!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hey MrsMM24 i know i have been gone for a while but my first 2months were hard on me because i was hospitalized for about a week.. Here is Micah who will be 4 months on the Aug 29thClick to expand...


----------



## firechild30

Temp drop today. expecting AF tomorrow. sure hope Sept. is our month, considering evening primrose for this cycle. anyone know if you should start it on cd1? And is it ok to take with clomid?I've been checking into some of the fertility supplements I'm just not sure how I feel about them yet.


----------



## c.30

Re the EPO, I used to start it on CD1 and take it up until the day I got my smiley OPK; you probably know this firechild, but you don't take it after ovulation. Even though I usually OV'ed the day after the 1st smiley OPK, I would still stop that day, just in case I had a one off and OV'ed on that day. I took 2 x 1000mg, one in the morning, one in the evening. I think the first month I took it, it made me OV earlier, CD11. Not sure if it affected my EWCM but of course, everyone's different. What REALLY affected my EWCM is drinking 2 litres of water a day; this made the CM more watery, which is still fertile, and then I just used 1mg of pre-seed, inserted about 20 minutes before insem :thumbup:

If you are out this month firechild, GL and :dust: for September and that goes for anyone else getting donations at the mo.


----------



## c.30

Forgot you asked about clomid :dohh: I'm not knowledgable about that but hopefully someone else is...:thumbup:


----------



## iBeach

AF has arrived yesterday. 

That witch-bitch is here.:cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

iBeach said:


> AF has arrived yesterday.
> 
> That witch-bitch is here.:cry:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:


----------



## firechild30

The witch also got me:-(


----------



## Thirteen

hello all!!!

i've been stalking this thread for a month, getting all the advise i can before i preform my first at- home insemination tonite! you ladies have been great and ive learned a lot!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thirteen said:


> hello all!!!
> 
> i've been stalking this thread for a month, getting all the advise i can before i preform my first at- home insemination tonite! you ladies have been great and ive learned a lot!!

Best of luck to you Thirteen! Keep us posted and feel free to ask questions anytime!:flower:


----------



## whlisa19

Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?

I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registry


----------



## Thirteen

LeahMSta said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hello all!!!
> 
> i've been stalking this thread for a month, getting all the advise i can before i preform my first at- home insemination tonite! you ladies have been great and ive learned a lot!!
> 
> Best of luck to you Thirteen! Keep us posted and feel free to ask questions anytime!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank yu!


----------



## Thirteen

I just inseminated and will get one more in tomorrow which is wen I "O"... I got a slightly darker opk today and I'll test again tomorrow.. Hopefully it will defeatly be positive.. 

I just brought a basal body themeter., can anyone tell me how that works? I'm very confused about all the tempting stuff


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?
> 
> I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registryClick to expand...

Thank you! Do they have any that are local so they can donate directly into me. I would like to track my calendar and have that donor over every day during my fertile window. I'm just not sure how to ask for the natural way instead of me having to inject the sperms?


----------



## LeahMSta

Thirteen said:


> I just inseminated and will get one more in tomorrow which is wen I "O"... I got a slightly darker opk today and I'll test again tomorrow.. Hopefully it will defeatly be positive..
> 
> I just brought a basal body themeter., can anyone tell me how that works? I'm very confused about all the tempting stuff

On my reply you'll see my chart from fertility friend. You can click on that and there is a web site full of info and free charting. Long story short: you temp at the same time (or as close to it as possible) every day and record your temperatures. the tmps indicate ovulation and can tell you a lot about what is going on in there.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats on your BFP C.30! Hope you have a healthy, happy 9 months.



c.30 said:


> Thank you Kelley and Jazz!
> 
> Jazz, Micah is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## mommy2be7772

c.30 said:


> I was sure I was out and had to do another month but there it is!! Much darker than the one in June (and in real life), praying that's a good sign. SO, SO happy right now!!!!

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## ebelle

congrats cheryl! Very happy for you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Firechild: I used EPO for some cycles in the past and took it from cd1 to ovulation. I paired it with Vitex (Agnus Castus) instead of Clomid though. When I took Clomid, it was usually only that and nothing else. Sorry I can't help more, but hope this helps.


----------



## whlisa19

DaisyDoodles said:


> We've decided to change our donor, the one we originally found lived several hours drive from us which meant we would have to leave my son with my parents for 2 days every cycle while we travelled up, stayed over in a hotel and came home which we were prepared for, but we were a little unsure of some of the stipulations he wanted in the contract regarding contact. So I emailed somebody else last night after we arrived home and was amazed to get a response this morning agreeing to help us!!! :happydance: The new donor is a couple of miles from us, doesn't have any rules or stipulations and is sooo much more laid back that I'm feeling much more positive about the whole thing already!!

What sort of rules did your original donor have? My husband and I are looking for at-home insemination too. Not sure about one of the larger banks because they are so expensive or to try personals? We had some responses to a personal but still thinking about the stipulations like you said. 

We don't really want to medical with cups and syringes so we might go with the natural stipulation that one donor offered?? He lives close by so could be available for my entire fertile week. So stressful because we have been TTC for 2 years now and I want to start our family :baby:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL*, I soooo hooope I will be joining you in May!!! 


:wave: *Hi Ladies!* I am certain that I don't know all of you since I have been on "hiatus" through most of the summer and just dropping in randomly. GL to you all and :dust:


I am in the TWW, so *STALK AWAY* at my chart below. I have been periodically updating my journal so nothing much to update on. Hopefully things are not STARK WHITE this month! I am testing on the 15th!!!! FXD!

:dust: to you all and :hugs: to those that need them.


----------



## whlisa19

mechanica said:


> The second donor was AMAZING, seriously wonderful. I'm so glad i emailed him, i was so much more comfortable using him and he gave me my BFP so i'm doubly happy!

congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, have been off the board for a wee bit, heaps going with work etc & trying not to get addicted to this forum too! ; ) 

I'm likely to Ov In the next day or so, have gotten 2 lines on Internet cheapies which worked for me previously. But so far my CM seems almost non existent as far as I can tell. Perhaps today will be different- I hope so or I'm gonna b mighty confused! 

Question for anyone using syringes for AI..... I'm using a 5ml syringe, & I just pushed it 'in' until the little plastic wings were touching skin so to speak... Then I pushed the plunger in. Is the syringe far enough in then do u think??? I keep thinking how when I insert a tampon, the tampon PLUS my middle finger go all the way in' (TMI!) and the length of tampon & finger combined are longer than the syringe!!! Yikes.... Am possibly putting too much thought into it, but I wonder if the swimmers are being deposited far enough in to make it to the cervix????? I've got a 10ml syringe somewhere but it's not honestly much longer. Should I be pushing the 'whole' syringe in further before I push the plunger?? 
Any ideas??


----------



## firechild30

MrsMM24 said:


> *CHERYL*, I soooo hooope I will be joining you in May!!!
> 
> 
> :wave: *Hi Ladies!* I am certain that I don't know all of you since I have been on "hiatus" through most of the summer and just dropping in randomly. GL to you all and :dust:
> 
> 
> I am in the TWW, so *STALK AWAY* at my chart below. I have been periodically updating my journal so nothing much to update on. Hopefully things are not STARK WHITE this month! I am testing on the 15th!!!! FXD!
> 
> :dust: to you all and :hugs: to those that need them.

Good luck!


----------



## c.30

Me too MrsMM!!! FX



Juniperjules said:


> Question for anyone using syringes for AI..... I'm using a 5ml syringe, & I just pushed it 'in' until the little plastic wings were touching skin so to speak... Then I pushed the plunger in. Is the syringe far enough in then do u think???

I used a 10ml but this is exactly how I did it. :thumbup: GL with donations :dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Me too MrsMM!!! FX
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Question for anyone using syringes for AI..... I'm using a 5ml syringe, & I just pushed it 'in' until the little plastic wings were touching skin so to speak... Then I pushed the plunger in. Is the syringe far enough in then do u think???
> 
> I used a 10ml but this is exactly how I did it. :thumbup: GL with donations :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Cheryl, am doubting EVERYTHING at the moment. I've got a 10ml syringe which is a bit longer so I'll use that from now on.


----------



## Thirteen

My last Inseminstion was last night., I'm in the tww now...


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> My last Inseminstion was last night., I'm in the tww now...

good luck to you :thumbup:

my husband and I interviewed a donor candidate who has done this successfully with another couple like us, so he has his lab paperwork and we are thinking of starting right away :happydance: we are very excited but I am still feeling nervous and shy :spermy::spermy::spermy::pink:


----------



## KelleyNJen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> My last Inseminstion was last night., I'm in the tww now...
> 
> good luck to you :thumbup:
> 
> my husband and I interviewed a donor candidate who has done this successfully with another couple like us, so he has his lab paperwork and we are thinking of starting right away :happydance: we are very excited but I am still feeling nervous and shy :spermy::spermy::spermy::pink:Click to expand...

Good Luck to you


----------



## firechild30

Good luck girls! I start my second round of clomid tomorrow, hoping it brings less pain this cycle. 
jules- I am right with ya. feel like we are doing something wrong, have read tons and tons and we seem to be doing it correctly.

K girls, this question is gross and I'm sorry but don't know who else to ask. is it normal for the "donation" to be clear and kind of watery?


----------



## Thirteen

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Thirteen said:


> My last Inseminstion was last night., I'm in the tww now...

FX and tons of babydust to you!

:dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Good luck girls! I start my second round of clomid tomorrow, hoping it brings less pain this cycle.
> jules- I am right with ya. feel like we are doing something wrong, have read tons and tons and we seem to be doing it correctly.
> 
> K girls, this question is gross and I'm sorry but don't know who else to ask. is it normal for the "donation" to be clear and kind of watery?

: ) no question is too grosse for this forum! My OH's 'donation' is sort of of whitish... It's thickish at first, but after about 5mins is more runny- and that's when I draw it up with the syringe bcos prior to that I think it would be harder to do so.


----------



## Juniperjules

whlisa19 said:


> DaisyDoodles said:
> 
> 
> We've decided to change our donor, the one we originally found lived several hours drive from us which meant we would have to leave my son with my parents for 2 days every cycle while we travelled up, stayed over in a hotel and came home which we were prepared for, but we were a little unsure of some of the stipulations he wanted in the contract regarding contact. So I emailed somebody else last night after we arrived home and was amazed to get a response this morning agreeing to help us!!! :happydance: The new donor is a couple of miles from us, doesn't have any rules or stipulations and is sooo much more laid back that I'm feeling much more positive about the whole thing already!!
> 
> What sort of rules did your original donor have? My husband and I are looking for at-home insemination too. Not sure about one of the larger banks because they are so expensive or to try personals? We had some responses to a personal but still thinking about the stipulations like you said.
> 
> We don't really want to medical with cups and syringes so we might go with the natural stipulation that one donor offered?? He lives close by so could be available for my entire fertile week. So stressful because we have been TTC for 2 years now and I want to start our family :baby:Click to expand...

Just a little bit of advice.... Having read all 600 odd pages of this thread, i would advise you to think long & hard about using any donor who wants to use the 'natural' option. Lots of girls in here have come across guys who 'offer' this and it really crosses the line into a dodgy area. If I were you I'd avoid any man who expected you to have intercourse with him to get his donation. It's dangerous & it's really opportunistic & inappropriate for him to offer it. 

According to the girls who have used donors, there are lots of wonderful generous men who happily offer their sperm via artificial insemination. It's a much much better option for you & your partner. It might take a bit longer to find the right man, but it's probably worth the hassle.

Just my opinion, but I'd be concerned about any woman who felt she had to have intercourse with a stranger to have a baby when there are decent men around who will help the 'right' way. 

hope you don't mind my saying all this, but I'm concerned for you using this option.....


----------



## whlisa19

Juniperjules said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls! I start my second round of clomid tomorrow, hoping it brings less pain this cycle.
> jules- I am right with ya. feel like we are doing something wrong, have read tons and tons and we seem to be doing it correctly.
> 
> K girls, this question is gross and I'm sorry but don't know who else to ask. is it normal for the "donation" to be clear and kind of watery?
> 
> : ) no question is too grosse for this forum! My OH's 'donation' is sort of of whitish... It's thickish at first, but after about 5mins is more runny- and that's when I draw it up with the syringe bcos prior to that I think it would be harder to do so.Click to expand...

I'm not an expert but had a BF before I got married and his and my husband varied from almost watery to sometimes thick and gobbed white jelly. So I wouldn't worry that anything was abnormal at all. Good luck


----------



## whlisa19

Juniperjules said:


> hope you don't mind my saying all this, but I'm concerned for you using this option.....

Thank you. I think you are speaking from your heart and I really appreciate that! For us it's the best option and we have it all planned out.


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?
> 
> I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registryClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Do they have any that are local so they can donate directly into me. I would like to track my calendar and have that donor over every day during my fertile window. I'm just not sure how to ask for the natural way instead of me having to inject the sperms?Click to expand...

Yes they have donors from all over!! Wen you post your add you put looking for NI donor in___(your state) and only NI donors will respond to you


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?
> 
> I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registryClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Do they have any that are local so they can donate directly into me. I would like to track my calendar and have that donor over every day during my fertile window. I'm just not sure how to ask for the natural way instead of me having to inject the sperms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they have donors from all over!! Wen you post your add you put looking for NI donor in___(your state) and only NI donors will respond to youClick to expand...

Yea that worked great. As soon as we clarified NI then we had a lot of donors


----------



## firechild30

Went to pharmacy to pick up clomid to start today and discovered that they increased my dosage by 50mg. I called doc and I guess my cd21 numbers were not as high as they would like. So, I started 100mg of clomid. I really hope we get a positive this cycle. clomid makes me have terrible cramping from about cd13 to 8dpo. donor and I are trying to work out scheduling this cycle both of us have some crazy work stuff going on. its been a grrrr kinda day!

Good luck to those who got their donations and who are in the tww!


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?
> 
> I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registryClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Do they have any that are local so they can donate directly into me. I would like to track my calendar and have that donor over every day during my fertile window. I'm just not sure how to ask for the natural way instead of me having to inject the sperms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they have donors from all over!! Wen you post your add you put looking for NI donor in___(your state) and only NI donors will respond to youClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that worked great. As soon as we clarified NI then we had a lot of donorsClick to expand...

Yea I've been talkin bac and forth with about 3 or 4 donors.. Although I already have 1., they all kept in touch to wish me luck, send baby dust, And even conversate about my experince... I even had one offer to stay on tge phone while i did my first session...there all great guys!!


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone! :hugs:
I was wondering if you could help me or give me any advice...

I'm 21, my DH is 29 and we have TTC for 9 cycles. As far as we're aware, we are both fertile and healthy, however; I have vaginismus, which makes regular sex impossible and some times, sex impossible altogether.
I am thinking about artificial insemination at home, I already chart/temp, so I have a fair idea of when I O.

What exactly would I need to get? Should I consult my doctor first? How often would I need to do it? Do I need to take any other medications other than preconception multi vits?

Apologies if I seem really dumb, this is the first time I've looked into this and I'm a total novice! :blush:


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> Went to pharmacy to pick up clomid to start today and discovered that they increased my dosage by 50mg. I called doc and I guess my cd21 numbers were not as high as they would like. So, I started 100mg of clomid. I really hope we get a positive this cycle. clomid makes me have terrible cramping from about cd13 to 8dpo. donor and I are trying to work out scheduling this cycle both of us have some crazy work stuff going on. its been a grrrr kinda day!
> 
> Good luck to those who got their donations and who are in the tww!

Sorry you didn't have a good day firechild, hope you're feeling a bit better. Hopefully you can schedule in some good donations and FX that this will be YOUR month :hugs: :dust:

Hi Wellsk :hi: this thread has LOADS of information, have a read through :thumbup: there's also this one which is also very informative
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html



> What exactly would I need to get? Should I consult my doctor first? How often would I need to do it? Do I need to take any other medications other than preconception multi vits?

At least a syringe and a sample pot. No need really to consult dr unless you want to. In the final months I got 1 donation a month, plenty of women get 2/3/4 donations. Folic acid is an important one :thumbup:

The girls on this thread are really helpful so nothing is ever dumb or too much information. Good luck :thumbup:

How is everyone else?


----------



## wellsk

Thanks c.30! And congratulations on your pregnancy!
Although I've realised maybe I'm not in the completely right thread as I won't need another donor aside from my DH, is it still okay for me to stick around here?
I'm taking folic acid in the multi vitamins, and I think I'm going to see my doctor on Monday about it :thumbup:
Thanks for your help! :hugs:


----------



## c.30

wellsk said:


> Thanks c.30! And congratulations on your pregnancy!
> Although I've realised maybe I'm not in the completely right thread as I won't need another donor aside from my DH, is it still okay for me to stick around here?
> I'm taking folic acid in the multi vitamins, and I think I'm going to see my doctor on Monday about it :thumbup:
> Thanks for your help! :hugs:

No problems wellsk and thankyou. It's absolutely fine to stick around, if you want to :winkwink: there's been a few women in here who have had to do the insemination process with their DH's, for whatever reason, so you're very welcome :thumbup: I did go to see my doctor before hand, just to tell him what I was doing. Thankfully, I had a good one and he offered the 21 day blood test to check that I was ovulating. Only did that 1 month cos I was pretty sure I was ovulating. But, talking to them for some reassurance or simply to let them know you're trying, isn't a bad idea if it helps :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

I guess my case is a little unusual? I should be able to have sex with my DH, but just can't (or very rarely). It's the worst feeling in the world, I don't feel like a woman at all :cry:
What's a 21 day blood test may I ask? Is it just as it sounds? 
I'm hoping that the doctors will be good about it, but a lot don't seem to understand or care about my condition. It's just like 'relax and you'll be fine'.... hmm, thanks! Like I've never considered that before! :dohh:


----------



## c.30

:hugs:

The "21 day blood test" tests the blood for progesterone which rises once you've ovulated. It's not necessarily on day 21 of the cycle; this would presume that you ovulated on CD14, of course, not everyone does! BUT, it does need to be 7 days after you ovulate, which can be a bit tricky if you're not 100% sure. Temping and OPK's help to pinpoint it. It's the little bit of "basic" help, I guess, that a dr can give you early on.

Some dr's can be very good, some will tell you that AI (artificial insemination) doesn't work - well, we've got a thread full of women here who can clearly prove them wrong :haha:

You said you temp, do you use OPK's to predict OV? Is CM a problem, if so, preseed may help?? You do have options so that's a positive thing :) :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

Thanks Cheryl! 
Welcome welsk.
The side effects with a higher dosage are def worse. I was up half the night with a horrible headache. I usually get a headache the first day but not that bad. I ended up tempting two and a half hours late this morning. I will probably start opks next Wed. 

how have you been feeling Cheryl?


----------



## wellsk

Ah thank you C.30! I'm pretty confident that last month I O'd on CD17 and time cycle before that CD20 (As I chart). So pinpointing it shouldn't be a problem :thumbup:
I thought maybe you meant having to have a blood test everyday for 21 days! :dohh: :haha:

I don't use OPKs as I've never got any positives (when I have used them), they never seem to work for me :nope:
I tend to get alright EWCM, everything seem pretty normal (aside from the obvious). At the moment we're trying Conceive Plus.
Thanks, I'm really hoping that I can find the right option! :hugs:


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> Thanks Cheryl!
> Welcome welsk.
> The side effects with a higher dosage are def worse. I was up half the night with a horrible headache. I usually get a headache the first day but not that bad. I ended up tempting two and a half hours late this morning. I will probably start opks next Wed.
> 
> how have you been feeling Cheryl?

Oh no, sorry about the headache firechild!!! For an early or late temp, are you aware of this site: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
It lets you adjust the temp. 

I'm tired, but happy, lol. Just resting and reading at the moment, on the second of The Hunger Games books, they're *very* good :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

DH hated the idea of trying AI at home and virtually said no! :cry:
He's like 'can't we just do it the usual way?'... Er no! Maybe you should've picked someone who's body worked correctly and would be able to have sex with you regularly. At this rate we're just gonna have to face facts. I am never going to be able to give him children!

I'm not even 'old enough' to be considered for any kind of fertility treatment in my area, and then add the waiting times to when I am old enough!
I just give up.


----------



## whlisa19

wellsk said:


> Hi everyone! :hugs:
> I was wondering if you could help me or give me any advice...
> 
> I'm 21, my DH is 29 and we have TTC for 9 cycles. As far as we're aware, we are both fertile and healthy, however; I have vaginismus, which makes regular sex impossible and some times, sex impossible altogether.
> I am thinking about artificial insemination at home, I already chart/temp, so I have a fair idea of when I O.
> 
> What exactly would I need to get? Should I consult my doctor first? How often would I need to do it? Do I need to take any other medications other than preconception multi vits?
> 
> Apologies if I seem really dumb, this is the first time I've looked into this and I'm a total novice! :blush:

My husband and I learned a lot from the information on the sight. Great women! :hugs: It sounds like you don't may be able to work through your condition? I don't know your situation but just from my sister's experience. If so, with a good ovulation calendar you and your husband might be able to conceive through :sex: but also use his sample if your condition and the calendar do not cooperate.

Good luck!


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. A lot of great information from all of you. I just haven't found anyone who tried a donor naturally rather than collecting and then injecting. My husband says he us OK with that but neither of us know how to go about it?
> 
> I used a website called voy forum... There's alot of great people from all over the world willing to donate.. Or known donor registryClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Do they have any that are local so they can donate directly into me. I would like to track my calendar and have that donor over every day during my fertile window. I'm just not sure how to ask for the natural way instead of me having to inject the sperms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they have donors from all over!! Wen you post your add you put looking for NI donor in___(your state) and only NI donors will respond to youClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that worked great. As soon as we clarified NI then we had a lot of donorsClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I've been talkin bac and forth with about 3 or 4 donors.. Although I already have 1., they all kept in touch to wish me luck, send baby dust, And even conversate about my experince... I even had one offer to stay on tge phone while i did my first session...there all great guys!!Click to expand...

Wow. Spilled my tea :p:p:p
It is important to stay positive and r-e-l-a-x and I think you definitely are. Good luck to you!
:dust:


----------



## wellsk

whlisa19 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :hugs:
> I was wondering if you could help me or give me any advice...
> 
> I'm 21, my DH is 29 and we have TTC for 9 cycles. As far as we're aware, we are both fertile and healthy, however; I have vaginismus, which makes regular sex impossible and some times, sex impossible altogether.
> I am thinking about artificial insemination at home, I already chart/temp, so I have a fair idea of when I O.
> 
> What exactly would I need to get? Should I consult my doctor first? How often would I need to do it? Do I need to take any other medications other than preconception multi vits?
> 
> Apologies if I seem really dumb, this is the first time I've looked into this and I'm a total novice! :blush:
> 
> My husband and I learned a lot from the information on the sight. Great women! :hugs: It sounds like you don't may be able to work through your condition? I don't know your situation but just from my sister's experience. If so, with a good ovulation calendar you and your husband might be able to conceive through :sex: but also use his sample if your condition and the calendar do not cooperate.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. And maybe, we can have sex a couple of times a month when TTC, normally we don't have any sex. But it is extremely painful and unpleasant (for me). I've had lots of therapy and it's got slightly better, but now I'm stuck :cry:


----------



## whlisa19

wellsk said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :hugs:
> I was wondering if you could help me or give me any advice...
> 
> I'm 21, my DH is 29 and we have TTC for 9 cycles. As far as we're aware, we are both fertile and healthy, however; I have vaginismus, which makes regular sex impossible and some times, sex impossible altogether.
> I am thinking about artificial insemination at home, I already chart/temp, so I have a fair idea of when I O.
> 
> What exactly would I need to get? Should I consult my doctor first? How often would I need to do it? Do I need to take any other medications other than preconception multi vits?
> 
> Apologies if I seem really dumb, this is the first time I've looked into this and I'm a total novice! :blush:
> 
> My husband and I learned a lot from the information on the sight. Great women! :hugs: It sounds like you don't may be able to work through your condition? I don't know your situation but just from my sister's experience. If so, with a good ovulation calendar you and your husband might be able to conceive through :sex: but also use his sample if your condition and the calendar do not cooperate.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your response. And maybe, we can have sex a couple of times a month when TTC, normally we don't have any sex. But it is extremely painful and unpleasant (for me). I've had lots of therapy and it's got slightly better, but now I'm stuck :cry:Click to expand...

OIC sorry, I was trying to figure out how to say it without sounding like I don't get it. :hugs: I know it can vary so was just wondering if it was like my sister had and she was able to get help. Seems like yours is worse so you must be having :icecream: so no luck for sure but definitely don't give up and consider AI. You can use your husbands sample :spermy::dust::blue:


----------



## ebelle

Fire child, just another note on clomid, if you get serious side effects, tell your doc. When my dosage was increased, I had double vision. Was terribly scary. So do go and tell your doctor if clomid turns out to be incompatible for you.


----------



## Thirteen

So im only 3dpo.. I'm having really bad cramps on both sides, twinges on the right, I feel light headed and I'm getting a headache.. I'm hungry even after I already ate and super tired.. Is this a good sign? Or is it to early for any symptoms


----------



## ebelle

3 dpo is definitely too early, its probably just post ovulation symptoms


----------



## LeahMSta

Thirteen said:


> So im only 3dpo.. I'm having really bad cramps on both sides, twinges on the right, I feel light headed and I'm getting a headache.. I'm hungry even after I already ate and super tired.. Is this a good sign? Or is it to early for any symptoms

It's probably a bit early for symptoms but that just means that you are super in tune with your body. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## Thirteen

Thanks for the responses..


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> So im only 3dpo.. I'm having really bad cramps on both sides, twinges on the right, I feel light headed and I'm getting a headache.. I'm hungry even after I already ate and super tired.. Is this a good sign? Or is it to early for any symptoms

Try to relax if you can. I'm hopeful you'll get your BFP son!

Does anyone know if having two men's sperms will cancel each other out?? I read that they will compete with each other and with these attacks you end up with low counts??


----------



## c.30

Wellsk, sorry about your DH's reaction but don't give up hope. He may just need a bit of time to get his head around the situation. :hugs:


----------



## Thirteen

I'm trying to relax.. I do have school and work to keep my mind off it


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> I'm trying to relax.. I do have school and work to keep my mind off it

I can so relate! I'm only on the second day of inseminations and already thinking thinking thinking ... this could be the one:happydance:


----------



## Thirteen

This is my first month ttc,, so I'm a bit worried.. I never tempted, used opks, or anything b4 so I'm hoping I did everything right


----------



## firechild30

wellsk said:


> DH hated the idea of trying AI at home and virtually said no! :cry:
> He's like 'can't we just do it the usual way?'... Er no! Maybe you should've picked someone who's body worked correctly and would be able to have sex with you regularly. At this rate we're just gonna have to face facts. I am never going to be able to give him children!
> 
> I'm not even 'old enough' to be considered for any kind of fertility treatment in my area, and then add the waiting times to when I am old enough!
> I just give up.

Don't give up yet. My DH had a hard time with the idea too. we are using a done because we have a male factor. He struggled through our first round of nominations, he was moody and emotional -but got through it. He wakes me everyday to make sure I take my temp about the same time, he contacts the donor and sets up donation times and days. I think men have a harder time than we do with the idea.most men also don't usually have the same desires we have for children.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thirteen said:


> This is my first month ttc,, so I'm a bit worried.. I never tempted, used opks, or anything b4 so I'm hoping I did everything right

Try to remember this isn't about doingit "right" there is a lot of trial and error for some and some get it on the first try. Even the most perfectly timed insemination with just right CM and blazingly pos OPKs are not going to always = :baby: . Just try to be aware and hope for the best. I know it's hard but remember that you've done your best and let the rest be out of your hands.


----------



## whlisa19

firechild30 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> DH hated the idea of trying AI at home and virtually said no! :cry:
> He's like 'can't we just do it the usual way?'... Er no! Maybe you should've picked someone who's body worked correctly and would be able to have sex with you regularly. At this rate we're just gonna have to face facts. I am never going to be able to give him children!
> 
> I'm not even 'old enough' to be considered for any kind of fertility treatment in my area, and then add the waiting times to when I am old enough!
> I just give up.
> 
> Don't give up yet. My DH had a hard time with the idea too. we are using a done because we have a male factor. He struggled through our first round of nominations, he was moody and emotional -but got through it. He wakes me everyday to make sure I take my temp about the same time, he contacts the donor and sets up donation times and days. I think men have a harder time than we do with the idea.most men also don't usually have the same desires we have for children.Click to expand...

That's so awesome :thumbup: Giving my husband some time to get over his low counts helped him to know I didn't think any less of him as a man. And then when we started screening for donors that looked like him, he actually became very enthusiastic. He fully supports me during each donor ejaculations


----------



## Juniperjules

Little question about charting for those in the know... 

I'm totally confused about my cycle this month.. Have been tempting but the first week or so wasn't great with my timing..
However, im taking a gamble & thinking that it's possible that I Ov somewhere between cd12 & cd13... I've just noticed on my chart that my temp took a little dive on Cd11... And now it's gone up a little, & stayed up (so far anyway). On cd12 i also had EWCM. Which I haven't had since. 

We did an AI around midnite going from cd11 into cd 12.

Anyone who understands charting, is my chart doing what it's meant to?? I recall someone saying it IS meant to dip just before Ov? And then come back up again. And then wot??


----------



## wellsk

firechild30 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> DH hated the idea of trying AI at home and virtually said no! :cry:
> He's like 'can't we just do it the usual way?'... Er no! Maybe you should've picked someone who's body worked correctly and would be able to have sex with you regularly. At this rate we're just gonna have to face facts. I am never going to be able to give him children!
> 
> I'm not even 'old enough' to be considered for any kind of fertility treatment in my area, and then add the waiting times to when I am old enough!
> I just give up.
> 
> Don't give up yet. My DH had a hard time with the idea too. we are using a done because we have a male factor. He struggled through our first round of nominations, he was moody and emotional -but got through it. He wakes me everyday to make sure I take my temp about the same time, he contacts the donor and sets up donation times and days. I think men have a harder time than we do with the idea.most men also don't usually have the same desires we have for children.Click to expand...

Thank you firechild! :hugs:
If we wanted to do something like that, then we'd have to do it in a simple at home way as I'm not 'old enough' to be treated by the NHS yet! :growlmad:
We're speaking to my doctor on Monday about it, I'm hoping that this will help solve any of his worries or thoughts about doing something like this. I asked him how much he wanted children, and he said 'very much'... but I just think that it can't be that much if you're not willing to try every option we have. :shrug:
I'm glad that eventually your DH became receptive to the idea :hugs: Best of luck TTC!


----------



## Thirteen

Hmmm had a veryyy vivid dream last night :-/ ... Never had such a clear dream b4..


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> Hmmm had a veryyy vivid dream last night :-/ ... Never had such a clear dream b4..

About?? And on what day are you planning on testing :baby:


----------



## whlisa19

wellsk said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> DH hated the idea of trying AI at home and virtually said no! :cry:
> He's like 'can't we just do it the usual way?'... Er no! Maybe you should've picked someone who's body worked correctly and would be able to have sex with you regularly. At this rate we're just gonna have to face facts. I am never going to be able to give him children!
> 
> I'm not even 'old enough' to be considered for any kind of fertility treatment in my area, and then add the waiting times to when I am old enough!
> I just give up.
> 
> Don't give up yet. My DH had a hard time with the idea too. we are using a done because we have a male factor. He struggled through our first round of nominations, he was moody and emotional -but got through it. He wakes me everyday to make sure I take my temp about the same time, he contacts the donor and sets up donation times and days. I think men have a harder time than we do with the idea.most men also don't usually have the same desires we have for children.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you firechild! :hugs:
> If we wanted to do something like that, then we'd have to do it in a simple at home way as I'm not 'old enough' to be treated by the NHS yet! :growlmad:
> We're speaking to my doctor on Monday about it, I'm hoping that this will help solve any of his worries or thoughts about doing something like this. I asked him how much he wanted children, and he said 'very much'... but I just think that it can't be that much if you're not willing to try every option we have. :shrug:
> I'm glad that eventually your DH became receptive to the idea :hugs: Best of luck TTC!Click to expand...

Hang in there. We eventually found a way after some communication problems and I think especially some strong feelings of inadequacy. Time and patience can win the day. "At home" can be better than OK


----------



## wellsk

He honestly has no reason to feel inadequate, I'm the one who's broken. He works perfectly fine. :shrug:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm had a veryyy vivid dream last night :-/ ... Never had such a clear dream b4..
> 
> About?? And on what day are you planning on testing :baby:Click to expand...

It was about my boyfriend dying?? It was VERY clear although I never actually seen him.. I had his iPhone and his wallet in my hands and I clearly remember putting in his pass code I seen the exact 2 letters it put (those letters match his pass code in real life) then I went outside his old house and seen the clearly the building and apt #.. (which is also the same in real life)... And I seen 2 of his friends there faces, bodies, hair, etc every detail... When I woke up I was extremely terrified and had to roll over and cuddle with him the rest of the morning


----------



## Thirteen

I plan to test the 19th.... 

I'm confused about my cycles kinda... In the past months (since I got off BC 2years ago) I had very regular 28 day cycles ovulating on Sept 1(for example).... July and August my cycle was extended 3 days meaning it was a 31 day cycle... So now I'm not sure if I ovulated the 1st or the 4th?? I BD August 29, 31, Sept 3, and 4 to cover my bases... But if I ovulated the 1st I'd be 8dpo and that would change everything! Anybody have any insight on this?


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> I plan to test the 19th....
> 
> I'm confused about my cycles kinda... In the past months (since I got off BC 2years ago) I had very regular 28 day cycles ovulating on Sept 1(for example).... July and August my cycle was extended 3 days meaning it was a 31 day cycle... So now I'm not sure if I ovulated the 1st or the 4th?? I BD August 29, 31, Sept 3, and 4 to cover my bases... But if I ovulated the 1st I'd be 8dpo and that would change everything! Anybody have any insight on this?

That's a crazy dream :cry: :hugs:

I've never used BC but I can see how it might make your exact day a challenge :coffee: but then it looks like you did a good job getting inseminations in you to cover the possible day. 

Sperm can live for more than the 1 day of our eggs life so I think your BD plans were pretty good. For us it's just donor :sex::spermy: everyday for the week covering before and after my calendar ovulation :happydance::spermy::happydance::spermy:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> I plan to test the 19th....
> 
> I'm confused about my cycles kinda... In the past months (since I got off BC 2years ago) I had very regular 28 day cycles ovulating on Sept 1(for example).... July and August my cycle was extended 3 days meaning it was a 31 day cycle... So now I'm not sure if I ovulated the 1st or the 4th?? I BD August 29, 31, Sept 3, and 4 to cover my bases... But if I ovulated the 1st I'd be 8dpo and that would change everything! Anybody have any insight on this?
> 
> That's a crazy dream :cry: :hugs:
> 
> I've never used BC but I can see how it might make your exact day a challenge :coffee: but then it looks like you did a good job getting inseminations in you to cover the possible day.
> 
> Sperm can live for more than the 1 day of our eggs life so I think your BD plans were pretty good. For us it's just donor :sex::spermy: everyday for the week covering before and after my calendar ovulation :happydance::spermy::happydance::spermy:Click to expand...

I kno I almost :cry: when I woke!!

That's something that I was also concerned about.. So I :sex: from Aug29-Sept4 to be sure! Fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> That's something that I was also concerned about.. So I :sex: from Aug29-Sept4 to be sure! Fingers crossed for :bfp:

:thumbup:

My husband had to work today so won't have the donor :spermy::spermy::spermy: until 6. I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Thirteen

Good luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, we had our first insem of the month today. No Ovulation yet so we're technically ahead of the game even though we were planning to start a couple days ago. We'll do insems every other day until we get our poitive opk and got for 3 straight and back to every other night again until o is confirmed. I'm not quite as hyped up about it this month. Still wishin and praying for that much anticipated BFP!!!


----------



## c.30

Juniperjules said:


> Little question about charting for those in the know...
> 
> I'm totally confused about my cycle this month.. Have been tempting but the first week or so wasn't great with my timing..
> However, im taking a gamble & thinking that it's possible that I Ov somewhere between cd12 & cd13... I've just noticed on my chart that my temp took a little dive on Cd11... And now it's gone up a little, & stayed up (so far anyway). On cd12 i also had EWCM. Which I haven't had since.
> 
> We did an AI around midnite going from cd11 into cd 12.
> 
> Anyone who understands charting, is my chart doing what it's meant to?? I recall someone saying it IS meant to dip just before Ov? And then come back up again. And then wot??

Hi Jules, it is true that sometimes, before OV, the temp can take a dive (I think it did for me mostly) and then, of course, straight after, it rises. How is it today, do you think you've OV'ed? 

Good luck Leah, lets get those swimmers meeting that egg!!! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Little question about charting for those in the know...
> 
> I'm totally confused about my cycle this month.. Have been tempting but the first week or so wasn't great with my timing..
> However, im taking a gamble & thinking that it's possible that I Ov somewhere between cd12 & cd13... I've just noticed on my chart that my temp took a little dive on Cd11... And now it's gone up a little, & stayed up (so far anyway). On cd12 i also had EWCM. Which I haven't had since.
> 
> We did an AI around midnite going from cd11 into cd 12.
> 
> Anyone who understands charting, is my chart doing what it's meant to?? I recall someone saying it IS meant to dip just before Ov? And then come back up again. And then wot??
> 
> Hi Jules, it is true that sometimes, before OV, the temp can take a dive (I think it did for me mostly) and then, of course, straight after, it rises. How is it today, do you think you've OV'ed?
> 
> Good luck Leah, lets get those swimmers meeting that egg!!! :thumbup: :dust:Click to expand...

Hey, thanks for replying : ) 
So far my temp is still up.. Seems to be going a little higher each day so far. I can't honestly be sure when I Ov this month.. Either I got a dodgy batch of OPKS, or I didn't Ov... I'm hoping it's the dodgy OPKS! Theyve always worked perfectly for me in the past. I 'might' have gotten a + on cd11 I think, there was a line twice that that was darker than all the other days. But not as dark as it has been in the past. So I'm hoping the EWCM on cd was a sign of Ov. 

How are you doing? Are u well?


----------



## c.30

Juniperjules said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Little question about charting for those in the know...
> 
> I'm totally confused about my cycle this month.. Have been tempting but the first week or so wasn't great with my timing..
> However, im taking a gamble & thinking that it's possible that I Ov somewhere between cd12 & cd13... I've just noticed on my chart that my temp took a little dive on Cd11... And now it's gone up a little, & stayed up (so far anyway). On cd12 i also had EWCM. Which I haven't had since.
> 
> We did an AI around midnite going from cd11 into cd 12.
> 
> Anyone who understands charting, is my chart doing what it's meant to?? I recall someone saying it IS meant to dip just before Ov? And then come back up again. And then wot??
> 
> Hi Jules, it is true that sometimes, before OV, the temp can take a dive (I think it did for me mostly) and then, of course, straight after, it rises. How is it today, do you think you've OV'ed?
> 
> Good luck Leah, lets get those swimmers meeting that egg!!! :thumbup: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, thanks for replying : )
> So far my temp is still up.. Seems to be going a little higher each day so far. I can't honestly be sure when I Ov this month.. Either I got a dodgy batch of OPKS, or I didn't Ov... I'm hoping it's the dodgy OPKS! Theyve always worked perfectly for me in the past. I 'might' have gotten a + on cd11 I think, there was a line twice that that was darker than all the other days. But not as dark as it has been in the past. So I'm hoping the EWCM on cd was a sign of Ov.
> 
> How are you doing? Are u well?Click to expand...

Can you post your chart so we can have a look? If you're charting with FF, it should give you crosshairs (CH's) after 3 consecutive days of higher temps; forgive me if you already know that :winkwink: I never trusted cheapy OPK's, some women get lovely lines on them, but it was always a guessing game for me and when, some months you can only get 1 donation, the guessing just added to the stress. I used smiley OPK's, they are more expensive but, for me, definitely worth it. You see the smile which indicates the LH surge and even on days you don't get the smile, if you feel you're close to OV, you can still check the lines and confirm this. Also, you can test with FMU and that's a definite plus. Hopefully you'll get your CH's and be in the 2ww soon :thumbup:

Me, I'm ok thanks, LOTS of tiredness and LOTS of nausea but they're good symptoms so I'm just enjoying the ride :winkwink: got my midwife appointment on 24th so not much happening til then.


----------



## firechild30

Got some bad news today:(. If I still ovulate the same day as last cycle (concerned the increased clomid may effect the day I o), then donor will be out of town the day before I o. and if I ovulate later because of the increase in clomid then he won't be available at all for donation. feeling very bummed. I I also have been stressing about thin lining. before clomid, AF was only 3 days. after first round , AF was still 3 days but lighter than usual.


----------



## c.30

Any chance you can get a back up donor just for this month firechild? A lot of the AI girls that I've spoken to along the way, including myself, have at some point had to have backups, donor's they can contact if one donor lets us down or just can't donate. Sometimes there was talk of backups for your backup, lol.


----------



## whlisa19

c.30 said:


> Any chance you can get a back up donor just for this month firechild? A lot of the AI girls that I've spoken to along the way, including myself, have at some point had to have backups, donor's they can contact if one donor lets us down or just can't donate. Sometimes there was talk of backups for your backup, lol.

I hadn't considered a back up donor :shrug: Got to recontact that other candidate! Proven fertility but no SA so didn't use him. But he was very eager so a good back up if he's OK with being a second ? 

Thanks for mentioning this! Good luck to all in getting reliable donations!!


----------



## c.30

whlisa19 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Any chance you can get a back up donor just for this month firechild? A lot of the AI girls that I've spoken to along the way, including myself, have at some point had to have backups, donor's they can contact if one donor lets us down or just can't donate. Sometimes there was talk of backups for your backup, lol.
> 
> I hadn't considered a back up donor :shrug: Got to recontact that other candidate! Proven fertility but no SA so didn't use him. But he was very eager so a good back up if he's OK with being a second ?
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this! Good luck to all in getting reliable donations!!Click to expand...

Glad I could help :thumbup:


----------



## ebelle

From my past experience increased dosage of clomid makes you ovulate earlier, but yeah, do keep a watch on your lining.


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Any chance you can get a back up donor just for this month firechild? A lot of the AI girls that I've spoken to along the way, including myself, have at some point had to have backups, donor's they can contact if one donor lets us down or just can't donate. Sometimes there was talk of backups for your backup, lol.

We have not even really considered a back up. it took almost a year to get this one. we love and trust him and he is only like ten minutes from us. It is definitely something I need to bring up to DH. Thanks Cheryl!

Ebelle- it would be great this cycle if I ovulated a lil early, then donor would be in town. do you know what day in cycle lining should be looked at? I am considering calling doc tomorrow to see if we can set something up.


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with donations this month* LEAH*! :dust:


*EBELLE*, I am testing in a few days with the sticks you gave... I cannot wait! :dust:

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## whlisa19

firechild30 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Any chance you can get a back up donor just for this month firechild? A lot of the AI girls that I've spoken to along the way, including myself, have at some point had to have backups, donor's they can contact if one donor lets us down or just can't donate. Sometimes there was talk of backups for your backup, lol.
> 
> We have not even really considered a back up. it took almost a year to get this one. we love and trust him and he is only like ten minutes from us. It is definitely something I need to bring up to DH. Thanks Cheryl!Click to expand...

We got lucky. the other donor is available and since I should ovulate Tuesday, he has volunteered to help us double up for the next 3 days. Can never have too much donation he said and that makes sense. He's coming this morning and it will be my first time with him so I hope it goes well.


----------



## LunaBean

Just popping in to say hi! Congrats pregnant ladies, and good luck to everyone still TTC! Noah is 7 months now and changing so much! Still in 0-3 clothes though, he's tiny! lol. Loves his food tho, scoffs garlic bread even!

These are from this week, he just learnt to sit up :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5718.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 20









3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 17









DSC01889.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 23


----------



## c.30

Luna, he is so gorgeous :cloud9: thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## whlisa19

Wow. Such bright eyes and smiles :)


----------



## Juniperjules

LunaBean said:


> Just popping in to say hi! Congrats pregnant ladies, and good luck to everyone still TTC! Noah is 7 months now and changing so much! Still in 0-3 clothes though, he's tiny! lol. Loves his food tho, scoffs garlic bread even!
> 
> These are from this week, he just learnt to sit up :)

Hey there Luna!! You don't know me but I have read all 600 odd of the pages on this thread & I feel like ur an old friend!! ; ) 
I can't say thanks enough for all the info you provided in previous posts.. Your success is an inspiration!! Am soooooo pleased to see pics of your little miracle boy!! So happy for you!! 

Thanks a million for coming back to share x


----------



## firechild30

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Luck with donations this month* LEAH*! :dust:
> 
> 
> *EBELLE*, I am testing in a few days with the sticks you gave... I cannot wait! :dust:
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!

Good luck!


----------



## firechild30

Took last dose of clomid yesterday. I've been having crazy mood swings. DH laughs at me. I start opk today. I am on cd10, last cycle i o'ed on cd16. I feel more laid back about it this time. I am so thankful to all of you here, it it relieving to have some place to go and not feel judged. I'm sorry if I share a lot of clomid info here, this thread is so much better than the clomid thread.lol
if we conceive this cycle i could have a very special birthday next year!
Jules- where are you at this cycle?


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck to you FIRECHILD!!! :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Fire child, I believe best time for scan is a couple of days before expected ovulation. Either that or immediately after ovulation could work as well


----------



## momwannabe81

They checked my lining when i would go in around Ov time to check the size of my follies.
Ladies i am officially in the tww and have gotten good donations timing. fx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck *MOMWANNABE*!!:dust::dust:


----------



## firechild30

momwannabe81 said:


> They checked my lining when i would go in around Ov time to check the size of my follies.
> Ladies i am officially in the tww and have gotten good donations timing. fx

Good luck!


----------



## LeahMSta

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Luck with donations this month* LEAH*! :dust:
> 
> 
> *EBELLE*, I am testing in a few days with the sticks you gave... I cannot wait! :dust:
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!

Thanks MrsMM24! Good luck testing!!! :dust:

Things here are plugging along. We are doing everyother day insems and waiting for a smile on our OPK. Not much exciting happening here.

I am feeling a bit low and disconnected from the process this month. I don't know if it is because of the anticlimatic end to last cycle or if trying is just starting to wear on me. Maybe it is none of that and there are just too many other things going on in life. I am working a million hours trying to get our finances in order before the holidays (can you believe that it is already time to think about the holidays?!?!?!) I have been reading books that have nothing to do with conception or parenting, crafting, cooking, baking and kinda just going back to business as usual. Maybe it is just the excitement of TTC that gets you at first and this more laid back vibe will get us our little bean. I just wish I felt a bit more positive about things. :shrug:


----------



## Thirteen

just contacted a IUI specialist if i don't fall pregnant this time around.. im kinda nervous as to what to say because i am single and from what i read everything is talking about "you and your partner"... BUT FX'd that im pregnant this cycle


----------



## Juniperjules

I'm watching a TV doco about women addicted to surrogacy. One of the women on it has had 8 babies over 18yrs for other couples! (Always using her own eggs). 

She's 44 now and isn't getting pregnant so easily- but I thought it was cool when she explained how the 'husbands' put their donations into a little medical specimen cup, then she puts it under her arm to keep at body temperature (& to make it runnier), and then she self inseminates with a syringe! Then lies with legs up for a couple of hours.. 

Sounds silly bcos there's plenty of girls on here who've had success, but watching this woman & knowing she has been successful 8 times doing home AI made me feel really hopeful & positive!! 

Just wanted to share the hope!!**! : )


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Took last dose of clomid yesterday. I've been having crazy mood swings. DH laughs at me. I start opk today. I am on cd10, last cycle i o'ed on cd16. I feel more laid back about it this time. I am so thankful to all of you here, it it relieving to have some place to go and not feel judged. I'm sorry if I share a lot of clomid info here, this thread is so much better than the clomid thread.lol
> if we conceive this cycle i could have a very special birthday next year!
> Jules- where are you at this cycle?

Hey, I'm at cd19. Can't honestly say wot DPO I am bcos I'm not certain if/when I Ov. I 'may' have Ov on cd12 but I really can't be certain. We did an AI on cd11 at about 2300hrs so would be lovely if we got a miracle... But I'm doubting it.


----------



## c.30

LeahMSta said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck with donations this month* LEAH*! :dust:
> 
> 
> *EBELLE*, I am testing in a few days with the sticks you gave... I cannot wait! :dust:
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!
> 
> Thanks MrsMM24! Good luck testing!!! :dust:
> 
> Things here are plugging along. We are doing everyother day insems and waiting for a smile on our OPK. Not much exciting happening here.
> 
> I am feeling a bit low and disconnected from the process this month. I don't know if it is because of the anticlimatic end to last cycle or if trying is just starting to wear on me. Maybe it is none of that and there are just too many other things going on in life. I am working a million hours trying to get our finances in order before the holidays (can you believe that it is already time to think about the holidays?!?!?!) I have been reading books that have nothing to do with conception or parenting, crafting, cooking, baking and kinda just going back to business as usual. Maybe it is just the excitement of TTC that gets you at first and this more laid back vibe will get us our little bean. I just wish I felt a bit more positive about things. :shrug:Click to expand...

I found myself feeling like that Leah, especially after one month when I thought it had happened (suspected chemical but can't be sure because I didn't test even when AF was late!). I just found myself getting donations because, you know, you can't miss a month. Sometimes, yes, that relaxed attitude does help; I think it certainly helped me in August, I DID NOT expect my BFP! Keep at it and the excitement will start to build again and one month, you WILL get your BFP, you all will :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## whlisa19

c.30 said:


> I just found myself getting donations because, you know, you can't miss a month. Sometimes, yes, that relaxed attitude does help; I think it certainly helped me in August, I DID NOT expect my BFP! Keep at it and the excitement will start to build again and one month, you WILL get your BFP, you all will :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was starting to feel that way also. It's like you said though, you just keep taking the donations and it may all work out :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck with donations this month* LEAH*! :dust:
> 
> 
> *EBELLE*, I am testing in a few days with the sticks you gave... I cannot wait! :dust:
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!
> 
> Thanks MrsMM24! Good luck testing!!! :dust:
> 
> Things here are plugging along. We are doing everyother day insems and waiting for a smile on our OPK. Not much exciting happening here.
> 
> I am feeling a bit low and disconnected from the process this month. I don't know if it is because of the anticlimatic end to last cycle or if trying is just starting to wear on me. Maybe it is none of that and there are just too many other things going on in life. I am working a million hours trying to get our finances in order before the holidays (can you believe that it is already time to think about the holidays?!?!?!) I have been reading books that have nothing to do with conception or parenting, crafting, cooking, baking and kinda just going back to business as usual. Maybe it is just the excitement of TTC that gets you at first and this more laid back vibe will get us our little bean. I just wish I felt a bit more positive about things. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I found myself feeling like that Leah, especially after one month when I thought it had happened (suspected chemical but can't be sure because I didn't test even when AF was late!). I just found myself getting donations because, you know, you can't miss a month. Sometimes, yes, that relaxed attitude does help; I think it certainly helped me in August, I DID NOT expect my BFP! Keep at it and the excitement will start to build again and one month, you WILL get your BFP, you all will :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Cheryl thank you so much. I have to believe that it will happen when it is meant to. Now send some of that super fetile baby dust my way so that it can be sooner rather than later :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Omg. Sorry have been AWOL for a while. Family stress!! Lots to catch up on

Cheryl congrats. S glad you didn't give up. So happy for you. 

Leah, sorry to be a bit blunt, but would you consider changing donors. I got told by someone that sometimes a female body rejects sperm as it doesn't know what it is. Especially lesbians who only use it a bit later than straight girls would. But when you have a different persons DNA and sperm in you your body realises its not terrible nd no need to fight. Didn't really know what to believe but we changed donors as wasn't working with first guy and went for a second and it worked first time with him. It could have been that it was just that time for me or that it was because of this. Worth a shot? Got everything crossed for ya this month for a summer baby


----------



## whlisa19

Ttcrainbow said:


> Omg. Sorry have been AWOL for a while. Family stress!! Lots to catch up on
> 
> Cheryl congrats. S glad you didn't give up. So happy for you.
> 
> Leah, sorry to be a bit blunt, but would you consider changing donors. I got told by someone that sometimes a female body rejects sperm as it doesn't know what it is. Especially lesbians who only use it a bit later than straight girls would. But when you have a different persons DNA and sperm in you your body realises its not terrible nd no need to fight. Didn't really know what to believe but we changed donors as wasn't working with first guy and went for a second and it worked first time with him. It could have been that it was just that time for me or that it was because of this. Worth a shot? Got everything crossed for ya this month for a summer baby

Thanks for sharing your good outcome :thumbup: We decided to go with a second donor as well. I think it's a good idea to get the right sperms :sex::spermy::crib:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> Omg. Sorry have been AWOL for a while. Family stress!! Lots to catch up on
> 
> Cheryl congrats. S glad you didn't give up. So happy for you.
> 
> Leah, sorry to be a bit blunt, but would you consider changing donors. I got told by someone that sometimes a female body rejects sperm as it doesn't know what it is. Especially lesbians who only use it a bit later than straight girls would. But when you have a different persons DNA and sperm in you your body realises its not terrible nd no need to fight. Didn't really know what to believe but we changed donors as wasn't working with first guy and went for a second and it worked first time with him. It could have been that it was just that time for me or that it was because of this. Worth a shot? Got everything crossed for ya this month for a summer baby

We are in love with our donor. It os a dear friend of my wife's since the 5th grade. We have already decided that if it doesn't work this month we are going to start approaching it with more medical testing and I will be sure to mention this to my doc to see if that is possibly why we aren't conceiving. The thing is that I know our donor will be in our lives and is open to being a male role model and being available to answer questions when they arise. While I know this is not how others do it, we believe it is what is best for us. Finding someone that you love and trust who you know understands commitment and yet is willing to be hands on while agreeing to relinquish parenting privileges is not an easy thing to find. Plus his kids are so darn cute! :haha: I suppose if we were to need to change it up we would probably just go anonymous donor and still ask him to fill that role but we would prefer to use him due to accessibility, understanding, and expense. Thanks for the feedback though. I have already added it to my "big list of questions" for the doc! :hugs:


----------



## whlisa19

LeahMSta said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Omg. Sorry have been AWOL for a while. Family stress!! Lots to catch up on
> 
> Cheryl congrats. S glad you didn't give up. So happy for you.
> 
> Leah, sorry to be a bit blunt, but would you consider changing donors. I got told by someone that sometimes a female body rejects sperm as it doesn't know what it is. Especially lesbians who only use it a bit later than straight girls would. But when you have a different persons DNA and sperm in you your body realises its not terrible nd no need to fight. Didn't really know what to believe but we changed donors as wasn't working with first guy and went for a second and it worked first time with him. It could have been that it was just that time for me or that it was because of this. Worth a shot? Got everything crossed for ya this month for a summer baby
> 
> We are in love with our donor. It os a dear friend of my wife's since the 5th grade. We have already decided that if it doesn't work this month we are going to start approaching it with more medical testing and I will be sure to mention this to my doc to see if that is possibly why we aren't conceiving. The thing is that I know our donor will be in our lives and is open to being a male role model and being available to answer questions when they arise. While I know this is not how others do it, we believe it is what is best for us. Finding someone that you love and trust who you know understands commitment and yet is willing to be hands on while agreeing to relinquish parenting privileges is not an easy thing to find. Plus his kids are so darn cute! :haha: I suppose if we were to need to change it up we would probably just go anonymous donor and still ask him to fill that role but we would prefer to use him due to accessibility, understanding, and expense. Thanks for the feedback though. I have already added it to my "big list of questions" for the doc! :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow. That sounds so special. You are very lucky :thumbup: For us, we didn't want involvement so we went with guys that didn't want that. Hopefully it is going to work out :happydance:


----------



## Thirteen

hi ladies!!

still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out

hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...

wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate then


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...

I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossed


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:
 

> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...
> 
> I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossedClick to expand...

my donor once asked me to be on top! i was like "what the hell?!" that surely wont get me pregnant! if you cant preform without having to have "more" then i dont want to proceed.. thats what i said.... its about getting me a baby,. not love making


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...
> 
> I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> my donor once asked me to be on top! i was like "what the hell?!" that surely wont get me pregnant! if you cant preform without having to have "more" then i dont want to proceed.. thats what i said.... its about getting me a baby,. not love makingClick to expand...

on top? that's crazy :dohh: 

i was OK with oral, especially to get him so he could go twice but like you said it's about making a baby and i wish he could have been more serious. some gals said that doggy is OK as long as you squeeze after so the sperms don't just all fall out but i didn't want to take the chance

fingers super crossed that our back up donor keeps cool with :sex::spermy: because i have wanted a baby for soooooooooo long :dust:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...
> 
> I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> my donor once asked me to be on top! i was like "what the hell?!" that surely wont get me pregnant! if you cant preform without having to have "more" then i dont want to proceed.. thats what i said.... its about getting me a baby,. not love makingClick to expand...
> 
> on top? that's crazy :dohh:
> 
> i was OK with oral, especially to get him so he could go twice but like you said it's about making a baby and i wish he could have been more serious. some gals said that doggy is OK as long as you squeeze after so the sperms don't just all fall out but i didn't want to take the chance
> 
> fingers super crossed that our back up donor keeps cool with :sex::spermy: because i have wanted a baby for soooooooooo long :dust:Click to expand...

fingers crossed for you!... are you done with your inseminations yet?


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...
> 
> I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> my donor once asked me to be on top! i was like "what the hell?!" that surely wont get me pregnant! if you cant preform without having to have "more" then i dont want to proceed.. thats what i said.... its about getting me a baby,. not love makingClick to expand...
> 
> on top? that's crazy :dohh:
> 
> i was OK with oral, especially to get him so he could go twice but like you said it's about making a baby and i wish he could have been more serious. some gals said that doggy is OK as long as you squeeze after so the sperms don't just all fall out but i didn't want to take the chance
> 
> fingers super crossed that our back up donor keeps cool with :sex::spermy: because i have wanted a baby for soooooooooo long :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed for you!... are you done with your inseminations yet?Click to expand...

almost done?? our back up donor wants to continue so may keep going until i get a positive. DH isn't sure but i don't want him to lose interest or find another recipient :shrug:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!!
> 
> still in the 2ww :wacko: feels like im going crazy... 9dpo today with some terrible af cramps... been :sleep: ing all day the last 2 days.... im going to see a fertility specialist next week wedensday in case this cycle was unsuccessful... still hoping for :bfp: although im starting to feel out
> 
> hang in there thirteen. i am sort of feeling blues too. just found out that our donor is dropping out because he needs more "variety" than missionary :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats aweful., ive found that alot of the guys for NI are in it for the sex smh.. so if i go another round before considering IUI or IVF i'm just doing strictly AI and see who would want to donate thenClick to expand...
> 
> I think that may have been what happened :growlmad: Always pushing for more oral and stuff. Luckily I have the backup and maybe because he is an older guy (seems to really be crazy for me) he will keep donating *fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> my donor once asked me to be on top! i was like "what the hell?!" that surely wont get me pregnant! if you cant preform without having to have "more" then i dont want to proceed.. thats what i said.... its about getting me a baby,. not love makingClick to expand...
> 
> on top? that's crazy :dohh:
> 
> i was OK with oral, especially to get him so he could go twice but like you said it's about making a baby and i wish he could have been more serious. some gals said that doggy is OK as long as you squeeze after so the sperms don't just all fall out but i didn't want to take the chance
> 
> fingers super crossed that our back up donor keeps cool with :sex::spermy: because i have wanted a baby for soooooooooo long :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed for you!... are you done with your inseminations yet?Click to expand...
> 
> almost done?? our back up donor wants to continue so may keep going until i get a positive. DH isn't sure but i don't want him to lose interest or find another recipient :shrug:Click to expand...

That's true.. But that's alot of :sex: ... Are you ok with still going?


----------



## whlisa19

Thirteen said:


> That's true.. But that's alot of :sex: ... Are you ok with still going?

It was awkward at first but with my DH and I are becoming dear friends with the donor. He is very sweet and super enthusiastic to be my donor. I'm surprised but I like having double :sex::sex: attention :spermy::spermy:


----------



## Thirteen

whlisa19 said:


> Thirteen said:
> 
> 
> That's true.. But that's alot of :sex: ... Are you ok with still going?
> 
> It was awkward at first but with my DH and I are becoming dear friends with the donor. He is very sweet and super enthusiastic to be my donor. I'm surprised but I like having double :sex::sex: attention :spermy::spermy:Click to expand...

Lol :) that's good...


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies , sorry i've been MIA..super busy lately and stalking the boards tends to make me obsess LOL i'm in the first week of my 2ww and not counting on a bfp this month as we only got 2 donations in and i didnt do opk's, just inseminated around my usual O time....so we will see! :)


Luna...what a cutie pie! :thumbup:

Cheryl...i love to see your hpt's :hugs:

:dust: lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## whlisa19

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies , sorry i've been MIA..super busy lately and stalking the boards tends to make me obsess LOL i'm in the first week of my 2ww and not counting on a bfp this month as we only got 2 donations in and i didnt do opk's, just inseminated around my usual O time....so we will see! :)
> 
> 
> Luna...what a cutie pie! :thumbup:
> 
> Cheryl...i love to see your hpt's :hugs:
> 
> :dust: lots of baby dust to all!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## c.30

OMG MrsMM, just checked out your journal, they are BEAUTIFUL lines!!!!! :happydance: So happy for you and DW, *TONS* of sticky dust going your way :hugs:


----------



## KelleyNJen

MrsMM24 said:


> I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...
> 
> 17DPO = :bfp:

So so so happy for you!!!!


----------



## whlisa19

Wow. Such great news!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok my home insemination gurus.....(Cheryl, Ebelle, and MrsMM24....pay attention!) This cycle has just been a disaster. DW had a cold and so our chart is a mess, we haven't really worked out how to get her OPKs worked into her new schedule so she has just been using them whenever she can get a break and come home from work for a few minutes. We started insems late (by my standards at least) because of DW feeling so misserable. So now here we are at cd21 with no idea if we Oed or not and trying to decide how long to keep up the insems. I am thinking wiht the 3 consecutive rises we've had in temp, it's probably safe to assume that she has ovulated but I just can't decide. I need some input please? Thought? Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## MrsMM24

LeahMSta said:


> Ok my home insemination gurus.....(Cheryl, Ebelle, and MrsMM24....pay attention!) This cycle has just been a disaster. DW had a cold and so our chart is a mess, we haven't really worked out how to get her OPKs worked into her new schedule so she has just been using them whenever she can get a break and come home from work for a few minutes. We started insems late (by my standards at least) because of DW feeling so misserable. So now here we are at cd21 with no idea if we Oed or not and trying to decide how long to keep up the insems. I am thinking wiht the 3 consecutive rises we've had in temp, it's probably safe to assume that she has ovulated but I just can't decide. I need some input please? Thought? Ideas? Suggestions?


Well, what I would suggest is this, looking at your past cycles, see when you OVd and stop insems the say after you would have before. It is hard to do with temps and a cold. I was there at some point during my TTC in the last 3 years. You should be taking tussin for that cold so the CM should be good. Relax, and let DW get well and take all of the dust that will provide. You have likely done enough... GL FXD!! :dust::dust:


----------



## c.30

From the temps Leah, it looks like OV occured on wednesday 12th, CD18. I would think if DW's temp is still up tomorrow, FF will give you crosshairs, although they may be dotted cos of the NEG OPK. I agree with MrsMM, look back at previous cycles you've charted and see if that helps pinpoint the date, see if it's been around CD18. Also, although this can be hindered by donations of course, check CM and CP to see how fertile they are. Maybe carry on with donations until FF gives you crosshairs but I would think, if the temp stays up, that should be soon. Hope that helps.


----------



## ebelle

Based on how much temp has risen, I would agree with Cheryl that ovulation had occurred at CD18.

Did you keep the opks by the way? maybe share a pix with us so a can see if they were getting near positive? I know you haven't been charting for that long and so it may be hard to base it on previous cycles, but tracking cp and cm at this stage could probably help.

Hope FF gives you crosshairs soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks guys. We use smileys. Never got a smile but we also haven't been able to get a rhythm to when to test with her new position at work. We were doing them once a day and at different times so I think it is possible we just missed it because last cycle we were testing twice daily (I was being cheap this month) and the next test after the smile was neg and it was only 12-14 hrs later. We have really been a hot mess this cycle between me having some health issues and her having a cold plus our donors kids going back to school. There was a variety of bumps along the road. I am not going to hold my breath for this cycle but we have been doing donations every other day since cd14 so I suppose anything is possible.
I went in and took the OPKs out of ff and got my cross hairs where y'all suggested they would be. Stick around and keep that super fertil babydust coming my way.


----------



## faithbabies

congrats mrsmm!! :happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz MrMM wish a h&h 9 months


----------



## firechild30

Congrats MrsMM. successes give me so much hope! praying a h&h 9 months for you!
I believe I got my temp spike today. we missed a day of insemination because donor left town, but we got a donation yesterday morning, I got a smiley at 2p, and we got another donation yesterday evening. I think we will get one more today sometime. I took the week off of work to try to relax, and began reading a novel to keep from obsessing this cycle. cm has been space this cycle, I am assuming because of the clomid. thank goodness for pre-seed!
Good luck to those getting donation and in tww. hopefully we get summertime babies all around.


----------



## laurac1988

We're getting back on the TTC wagon this cycle... Scared but hopeful


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> We're getting back on the TTC wagon this cycle... Scared but hopeful

Good luck!


----------



## whlisa19

laurac1988 said:


> We're getting back on the TTC wagon this cycle... Scared but hopeful

Don't be scared be hopeful :happydance:

I just found out my donor is getting back together with his wife so he can't inseminate me any more :cry: so just hoping hoping hoping for BFP next week. Otherwise I'll have to do the whole donor search again and its so difficult!!


----------



## nqhappy1

Hi, I had no idea people can do IUI at home! That's got to save a bunch of money. How has your experience been with it?

Thanks, 
N.


----------



## whlisa19

nqhappy1 said:


> Hi, I had no idea people can do IUI at home! That's got to save a bunch of money. How has your experience been with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> N.

me?


----------



## c.30

nqhappy1 said:


> Hi, I had no idea people can do IUI at home! That's got to save a bunch of money. How has your experience been with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> N.

I believe IUI is intrauterine insemination where the sperm is injected in the womens uterus whereas in this thread it's AI or NI where the sperm is deposited as close to the cervix as possible. I don't think you can do IUI at home unless someone comes along and corrects me.


----------



## firechild30

Got my CH this morning. looks like I ov a day earlier than expected, we missed donation the day before because donor was outta town. bummed!


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> Got my CH this morning. looks like I ov a day earlier than expected, we missed donation the day before because donor was outta town. bummed!

From looking at your chart firechild, I'd say you've got a really good chance this month. You got a donation O-2 with wet CM which is fertile and should have helped those swimmers stay alive. And you got a donation on O itself so I wouldn't be too bummed. :thumbup: 

Lots of :dust: and a happy 2ww :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

Mornin Ladies!
Well, we are halfway through this months wait. DW says she is already feeling cramps and believes AF is on her way. I hope she's wrong but with all of the insanity this cycle, I can't say I am terribly hopeful. We got some well timed insems because we do every other day donations but I just feel like there has been so much going on with the missus and myself that we haven't been as fully invested as we should have been. I suppose only time will tell for certain. I hope all is well and Firechild, I am sending tons of baby dust your way.


----------



## Juniperjules

nqhappy1 said:


> Hi, I had no idea people can do IUI at home! That's got to save a bunch of money. How has your experience been with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> N.

Hi there, 
I was amazed when I read all the posts in here about home artificial insemination (AI). My OH & I have done it for 2 months now. It's really easy & straight forward... Although I felt weird the first time- its actually simple & easy! And it works for loads of girls. I actually even watched a show last week where a woman did it 7 times (successfully) as a surrogate for other couples. 

All you need is a syringe & a little cup or specimen pot- easy! : )


----------



## KelleyNJen

c.30 said:


> nqhappy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I had no idea people can do IUI at home! That's got to save a bunch of money. How has your experience been with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> N.
> 
> I believe IUI is intrauterine insemination where the sperm is injected in the womens uterus whereas in this thread it's AI or NI where the sperm is deposited as close to the cervix as possible. I don't think you can do IUI at home unless someone comes along and corrects me.Click to expand...

Yep Cheryl! You are right. You can do ICI (intracervical insemination) at home alone of with a partner, and of course NI (natural insemination/intercourse) but IUI would require washed sperm and someone trained to do it. I know there are some midwives that will come to you home to do an IUI but I can not imagine that a house call would be less expensive that a doctor visit. 

We tried at home using ICI with frozen donor sperm and the experience was nice and intimate. Unfortunately with donor sperm you have such a small window as they do not live very long, after a few months (and thousands of dollars) we decided to see a fertillity specialist and have and IUI done at the doctors office. Our Doctor was amazing and after placing the syringe where it needed to go still let me push the plunger so that I was still truley involved with conceiving our child. I think if we had been using a known donor we would have tried at home with ICI longer but we were seriously depleting the baby fund! 

I will you all tons and tons of baby dust :dust:


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> Mornin Ladies!
> Well, we are halfway through this months wait. DW says she is already feeling cramps and believes AF is on her way. I hope she's wrong but with all of the insanity this cycle, I can't say I am terribly hopeful. We got some well timed insems because we do every other day donations but I just feel like there has been so much going on with the missus and myself that we haven't been as fully invested as we should have been. I suppose only time will tell for certain. I hope all is well and Firechild, I am sending tons of baby dust your way.

Right back at ya! Thanks


----------



## c.30

Leah, just seen the temp dip on your chart, don't want to give false hope but I'm *REALLY * hoping thats an implantation dip :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Leah, just seen the temp dip on your chart, don't want to give false hope but I'm *REALLY * hoping thats an implantation dip :dust:

Thanks Cheryl. :hugs: If it shoots back up tomorrow I may get my own hopes up. LOL! In all fairness the Missus and I had the tummy flu on the days it shot up so it's probably just that. :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH,* I have to agree with CHERYL here... GL :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

11 dpo no symptoms out of ordinary and bfns. Ik still early but how do u keep trying over and over and still keep getting bfns. I mean I still hope but starting to lose hope. I always tell myself and others to just keep trying and hoping and eventually will happen. It just hard to hold onto hope when all I get is the damn witch every month and no squint of bfp evap or nothing . How do u keep going.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMWANNABE*.... I wish I could answer that question, 37 cycles with a break twice and 2 MCs, I still don't know how I kept going... GL :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

SO I have to share silly but true news. My MIL called today to tell us that she had a dream about fish last night. Apparently, everytime Mamma has a dream about fish, someone is pregnant in the family. She hasn't been wrong yet and is the first to predict all of her grandkids. I hope that means we have a suprise waiting next week!


----------



## laurac1988

That's exciting Leah xx


----------



## firechild30

That is very cool leah! My aunt has the same gift (except not fish) in our family. 

I am 5dpo and have no symptoms. I have found great comfort in reading novels. its a welcome distraction that keeps me from obsessing and helps me relax. I have read 4 novels in less than two weeks.lol. ok, maybe it doesn't keep me from obsessing, just gives me something else to obsess over other than whether or not I'm pregnant. I don't have much hope for this cycle. I go tomorrow for day 21 blood test. If I am not pregnant this cycle, donor agreed to go for SA. we are really racking up some expenses. DH and I are discussing possibility trying IUI sometime at beginning of next year if I don't get pregnant before then. the cost is between $600-$700, which is not outrageous. sure would be nice to not even have to consider such possibilities.

So mamas, how are you feeling? Cheryl and MrsMM, how soon are appointments and what have your symptoms been? I am so happy to have seen a small part of your ttc journey, and I am so excited, can't wait to see posting of your babies' pics. it fills me with hope!


----------



## whlisa19

firechild30 said:


> That is very cool leah! My aunt has the same gift (except not fish) in our family.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have no symptoms. I have found great comfort in reading novels. its a welcome distraction that keeps me from obsessing and helps me relax. I have read 4 novels in less than two weeks.lol. ok, maybe it doesn't keep me from obsessing, just gives me something else to obsess over other than whether or not I'm pregnant. I don't have much hope for this cycle. I go tomorrow for day 21 blood test. If I am not pregnant this cycle, donor agreed to go for SA. we are really racking up some expenses. DH and I are discussing possibility trying IUI sometime at beginning of next year if I don't get pregnant before then. the cost is between $600-$700, which is not outrageous. sure would be nice to not even have to consider such possibilities.
> 
> So mamas, how are you feeling? Cheryl and MrsMM, how soon are appointments and what have your symptoms been? I am so happy to have seen a small part of your ttc journey, and I am so excited, can't wait to see posting of your babies' pics. it fills me with hope!

I know what you mean about obsessing. DH got me a new iPad so i've been using it a lot for netflix and this and that, just playing around a ton to get my mind off of baby or no baby :shrug: DH is working a lot, I think to help himself relax about all this as well. I am staying very hopeful for your getting pregnant this cycle. :dust:

I met a guy at starbucks, who I didn't recognize but he is one of my friend's dad and he says he remembers me. Would never forget me, he said, I think trying to cheer me up after he heard about me losing my two donors. He even offered to help if I don't get pregnant. That would be so cool :thumbup: Since I am home alone a lot, and kind of bored, he says he can even come over later today and help me get the kindle app working. I'm not so good with tech stuff and he is an engineer so no problem. 

Looking forward to you gals showing some baby pics =)


----------



## Kelky

Hi me and my gf have been trying to conceive for the past 6 months. We are doing it through a donor he has been really good. I was wondering if any one had any advice for us to get our BFP . I have had tests I do not have POCS and seem to have nothing wrong with my insides. Although last month I skipped a period when I never have before. I am not on the pill and am currently not temping. I am using OPks

Look forward to receiving advice.


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies, I'm on my iPod so excuse any typos; I'm in aunts duty this weekend, looking after my 15 and nearly 17 yr old nephews :) 

Firechild, I'll be 8 weeks on Monday and I have my first midwife appt :happydance: my sisters coming with me cos she's one of my birthing partners, my mum is my other BP but she's on holiday at the moment. I can't believe that my 12 wk scan is only 4 weeks away too :thumbup: of course, pics will be uploaded to here :)

Right I'm going to post now, it's actually not that easy typing in this lol


----------



## Mummylou23

let us know how goes hun xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all!! 11dpo here and though we had a small drop in temp yesterday, it seems to have perked back up today. DW says she has no symptoms to speak of besides some cramping (which as we all know can go either way). As for testing, we are going to wait for as long as we can. I am hoping to make it either to AF or testing by this time next week. Normally I would have already had her POAS but after the disappointment last month, the last thing either of us want to see is a BFN. So we will wait as long as we can stand it and test when we have more reason to hope.


----------



## Mummylou23

dont see much activity on this thread no more for some reason where has everyone gone xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

Mummylou23 said:


> dont see much activity on this thread no more for some reason where has everyone gone xx

Still here MummyLou, just doing more reading and sending babydust vibes than posting. :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

Kelky said:


> Hi me and my gf have been trying to conceive for the past 6 months. We are doing it through a donor he has been really good. I was wondering if any one had any advice for us to get our BFP . I have had tests I do not have POCS and seem to have nothing wrong with my insides. Although last month I skipped a period when I never have before. I am not on the pill and am currently not temping. I am using OPks
> 
> Look forward to receiving advice.

Hi Kelky, have you considered getting checked to see if you have anovulation? I skipped periods for about 3 months at a go in the past and its because I wasn't ovulating. When I did ovulate, it wasn't strong. When do you normally ovulate? temping can help tell if you have a strong ovulation or not. a slow temp rise vs a sharp temp rise.

Also, how heavy are your periods? If you only have light bleeding, might want to consider getting your uterine lining thickness checked out. My major issue was my uterine lining was too thin, so the embryo couldnt implant even if it was fertilised.

Hope this helps and you can send me private messages if you want to discuss more.


----------



## faithbabies

aunt flo has arrived...boooooooooooooooooo onto another round. :wacko::dohh::nope::growlmad::cry:


baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that *FAITH*! GL FXD and soooo much :dust: for the next round!!!


----------



## c.30

I'm so sorry Faith!!! :hugs:

Every single month I hope that you'll be posting about your BFP cos, if anyone "deserves" it, you do!! 

Lots and lots of luck for this cycle and buckets of :dust: 

Hope all you other TTC'ers are ok and here's a bit more :dust: for ya :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry to hear it Faithbabies. :hugs:

Cheryl and MrsMM24, You guys keep that super fertile baby dust coming. 12 dpo and no af yet. we did have a temp decrease this morning again so I am feeling a bit pessimistic but as we all say....it isn't over til the witch shows.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH*, those temps are still higher than the CL so I think that chart is looking good from here :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

This is true MrsMM24. :) I was just so heart broken last month that this month I am expecting the worst while hoping for the best just to protect my heart. I'm sure you understand. 

How is your little bean doin? You feelin ok?


----------



## laurac1988

Diagnosed with pcos today. Have metformin to treAt it. New steps...


----------



## Nimyra

I'm back... trying to conceive #2. 

We have a new donor and are planning on doing 2-3 insems this month - one on Wed, Friday, and possibly Sat. 

I'm not temping this month - just using a calendar and counting on a 28 day cycle. I will probably use some LH strips later this week. 

I'm super excited to be back to TTC! Today I'm a little nervous because I had a touch of spotting, so I hope my hormones are doing okay.


----------



## Melcook

Hi ladies! I've been stalking the forum for a while and finally decided it was time to join in. So a little bit of background. My husband and I are both 27 we were married June of 08 started trying to conceive beginning of 09' only to find out that June tha he had azoospermia do to childhood cancer. After taking time away for my husband and I to come to terms we officially moved forward with donor sperm sept. of 2011. We did 3 rounds of IUI with clomid with an RE and then one round of injectables. I had my first BFP the last round but sadly the beta number never rose and our little bean didn't make it. That was in July. Since then we have decided to backtrack and do some home inseminations. Our last round was way to pricey and I only ended up with 2 follies. My husband wasn't comfortable doing home Insems at first but now he is so we figure we should give it a try. We have three vials left with our current donor and he is no longer available except for donor sibling groups. So we've decided to use all three vials this cycle and maybe switch next cycle if we have to. I'm currently on CD10 and I expect to get a positive OPk by is weekend. I'm very excited! Anyone have any advice? We've been going back and forth on whether to do ICI or IUI what do you recommend? Do you all use softcups? Anyone else using frozen sperm? We would like to find a known donor to use fresh but my husband is against using an unknown person and so far we haven't had any luck with anyone we know. Hopefully we can change that by next cycle if we need to switch donors. Well sorry for the long post ladies. :dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi all! Nice to see some posts on here, it's been sooooooo quiet! 

Nimyra... I'm so excited to see u back here- I read ALL of this forum about 6 weeks ago so I feel like I know you!!!!! : ) good luck with #2!

AFM.. Am 5 days late for AF. Did a test yesterday at home which my GP gave me, BFN. Still no AF. Today feel kinda rubbish, cold chills, bit sickly & dehydrated. I figured the doctors test would be definitive but a few other girls in here have said maybe I should have a blood test if AF doesn't show soon. My cycles are 27 days. Have never had one this long. And if she's comin I wish she'd get here now so I can get all my initial blood tests done (screening tests & cd21 test). 

Just waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## Rileyy

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum after months and months of searching different sites and webs about Home Insemination, and I think I've finally found the right place :)! My name is Riley, I'm a single straight girl and just last week I've started the process with a known donor, I'm really excited and nervous, I guess we're all feeling the same hehe. 

I'm also a bit scared it'll take too long, because my cycles have always been a bit crazy and irregular, I go anywhere from 31-35 days but I've had a 37 & 40 day cycle too, my shortest was 29 days, right now it seems to have settled at 33 days which I'm ok with, I also have NO idea when I ovulate, haven't paid attention either before so I'm doing that now, I won't be using OPK, just charting my temperature and CM, I don't want to stress and become paranoid about it every month, if by month 8 I've had no success then I will start to use ovulation tests.

Anyways, my last period started 14th sept. so I guess I'll ovulate around saturday which would be just amazing because on top of everything, my donor is only available on the weekends (and yeah, it has to be him, he's 'the one'), I inseminated just in case last saturday, I know it was too early but I have no idea when i'm going to ovulate so just in case, will do it this saturday too...I know my chances are lower just inseminating once a week but hey, it just takes one little swimmer ;).

Good luck and baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## whlisa19

That's too bad that he can only donate into you on the weekends. But you could get good timing and sperm lives like 5 days inside you so it doesn't have to be perfect timing. Good luck :dust:


----------



## whlisa19

Kelky said:


> Hi me and my gf have been trying to conceive for the past 6 months. We are doing it through a donor he has been really good. I was wondering if any one had any advice for us to get our BFP . I have had tests I do not have POCS and seem to have nothing wrong with my insides. Although last month I skipped a period when I never have before. I am not on the pill and am currently not temping. I am using OPks
> 
> Look forward to receiving advice.

OPKs can help with timing and especially the demands on a donor. I'm glad you found a good one! Seems to be hard sometimes.


----------



## Rileyy

Yeahh I know whlisa19, it kind of sucks but you're right, sperm can live more than 5 days and it only takes ONE, I'm charting my temperature every day (well, started yesterday really) and it was 36.4º which is normal for me, today it was 36.2º, no changes in cm, maybe a little increase but that's about it, I really really hope I ovulate on saturday or sunday but I feel this isn't my cycle, it's just the first try after all :)!!


----------



## whlisa19

Rileyy said:


> Yeahh I know whlisa19, it kind of sucks but you're right, sperm can live more than 5 days and it only takes ONE, I'm charting my temperature every day (well, started yesterday really) and it was 36.4º which is normal for me, today it was 36.2º, no changes in cm, maybe a little increase but that's about it, I really really hope I ovulate on saturday or sunday but I feel this isn't my cycle, it's just the first try after all :)!!

Yea. Can try again and not fall into being too stressed :)

Does your donor save everything for you? That would be ideal to her the highest counts and probably multiple inseminations!! :dust:


----------



## Rileyy

My donor just comes home, does his thing and goes hehe, he doesn't donate to anyone else atm. Temp today was 36.1º and no cm change at all, it just sucks not knowing when you're going to ovulate but hopefully this cycle i'll notice, will be paying attention to every single little change I feel. Gahh, I just can't wait for the next insemination, hurry up saturday!!


----------



## LeahMSta

cd1 ladies. I guess it is back to the drawing board. We talked it out and decided to do one last cycle before getting the Dr involved. I will be scheduling inital appoinments so that we are ready to go on the next cycle if needed. We are kinda bummed but we saw it coming after the temp drop yesterday.


----------



## Rileyy

I am so sorry LeahMSta, just keep positive and I'm sure you'll get your BFP really soon!! 

I'm a bit confused about temp charting, it's supposed to drop during ovulation, or is it before? My temp has been dropping since Monday (36.4, 36.2 and today 36.1) and I'm supposed to ovulate either saturday or sunday, I'm CD13 today, but as I am irregular that doesn't really make any difference, I just can't wait to feel something that indicates ovulation ;P!


----------



## whlisa19

Rileyy said:


> My donor just comes home, does his thing and goes hehe, he doesn't donate to anyone else atm. Temp today was 36.1º and no cm change at all, it just sucks not knowing when you're going to ovulate but hopefully this cycle i'll notice, will be paying attention to every single little change I feel. Gahh, I just can't wait for the next insemination, hurry up saturday!!

that's awesome :thumbup: you'll get good sperm counts that way :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy:

saturday is a long way off :hugs: hang in there


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Juniper! It's good to be back. I need to create a new cycle ticker - will get going on that when I find some time.

Our new donor is coming tonight for my first insemination. I am on cycle day 13. LH test strips have been inconclusive (I swear they never seem to work right for me), but I expect to ovulate on Friday, just based on my cycle length. 

Today I've been taking Guafesin (spelling?) to help thin my cervical mucus (figured it couldn't hurt). 

My periods have been doing weird things (like stopping in the middle for a day before finishing) and I've been spotting, so I don't know if things are going to take this month, but I am hoping for the best. I got lucky last time and conceived on my second cycle with a donor, but I know I can't count on that. 

I have an appointment with my OBGYN on Friday and I'm excited to talk with her about trying to get pregnant again. 

I said I wasn't going to temp, but I changed my mind.

Anyway, fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH*, I am sooo sorry to hear that you are on to another cycle! :hugs::hugs: I hope you don't have to bring the doctor into it, but if so, I think it could be a positive thing. GL :dust:

Hi All :wave:


----------



## c.30

Sorry to read that Leah :hugs:

Tons of luck and :dust: for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## c.30

Good luck with the first donation Nimyra :dust:


----------



## firechild30

Welcome to the newbies and welcome back ladies who were with us before!
Leah and Faith- I am sorry to hear about the witch- I won't be far behind you, I am expecting her on Sun, and it def looks like she's going to show.

I have been keeping myself busy during this tww- working a lot and getting things done around the house. it has helped to keep me from obsessing. I got bad news on Mon: Sat I went to have day 21 bloodwork done to see if we need to adjust the clomid. On Mon the lab called and said they ran the wrong test, so there will be no info for this cycle. the doc just wants me to take the same dosage as last month. the post o side effects were horrible this cycle, it felt like somebody kicked me in the uterus!
Probably some time next week we are going to set our donor up to have a SA. and I am going to see if the doc can do an u/s and just check that everything is ok- the pain I was in this cycle has me a little concerned.
I keep feeling like we are doing something wrong. DH and I are discussing possibility skipping next cycle , its his birthday and we want to have some more testing done. I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Rileyy

Soo my temp today was again 36.2º, so confused, I guess it's normal and once i'm closer to ovulation it will drop eventually, did notice some changes in cm today and had a tiny little cramp this morning on my left side, I feel like a paranoid haha. FF, Ovuview and a couple other apps reckon my ovulation will be on Sunday, i'm praying this is true because the insemination will be on Saturday night and if I ovulate the next day then I still have a good chance, good luck to everyone!!


----------



## whlisa19

:bfn: but i found a new donor and so far :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: so it has to work out this time :dust:


----------



## Rileyy

Aww I'm sorry for your bfn whlisa19, but on the other hand, good news about the new donor, I hope you get a huge bfp next month, good luck!

Well, I've been talking to my donor all day, he's such an amazing person, we've been talking about doing NI for a few weeks but I wasn't so sure about it and he didn't want me to feel pushed, I know I have better chances with NI rather than using a syringe, and I know him really well and don't feel uncomfortable with him at all, so might give it a try as I just can do it on weekends, gosh...this makes me even more nervous but even more excited!!


----------



## c.30

Rileyy said:


> Aww I'm sorry for your bfn whlisa19, but on the other hand, good news about the new donor, I hope you get a huge bfp next month, good luck!
> 
> Well, I've been talking to my donor all day, he's such an amazing person, we've been talking about doing NI for a few weeks but I wasn't so sure about it and he didn't want me to feel pushed, I know I have better chances with NI rather than using a syringe, and I know him really well and don't feel uncomfortable with him at all, so might give it a try as I just can do it on weekends, gosh...this makes me even more nervous but even more excited!!

I'm not sure if you meant just YOU have a better chance with NI or in general. If it's the latter, that's a myth, AI is just as successful as NI; I'm not sure of percentages but they're pretty similar, if not the same :thumbup: :)


----------



## c.30

Sorry about the BFN whlisa19, lots of :dust: for the next cycle :dust:


----------



## whlisa19

Rileyy said:


> Aww I'm sorry for your bfn whlisa19, but on the other hand, good news about the new donor, I hope you get a huge bfp next month, good luck!
> 
> Well, I've been talking to my donor all day, he's such an amazing person, we've been talking about doing NI for a few weeks but I wasn't so sure about it and he didn't want me to feel pushed, I know I have better chances with NI rather than using a syringe, and I know him really well and don't feel uncomfortable with him at all, so might give it a try as I just can do it on weekends, gosh...this makes me even more nervous but even more excited!!

thanks :hugs: i'm :sex: every day and plan on overloading my egg :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: :happydance:

good luck with your donor. however you 2 decide :shrug:


----------



## Rileyy

Thanks whlisa19!

I've decided to give NI a try, I know it won't happen on the first try but you never know...Anyways, my temp today dropped to 36º (yesterday it was 36.2) so I hope it is a good sign and tomorrow drops even more, noticed an increase in cm aswell, it's not ewcm yet though, we'll see what happens!


----------



## Nimyra

Ditto the comment that AI is equally effective ( if not more effective depending on method) than NI.

Temp drop today, hopefully today is my ovulation day! Doing our second insemination this afternoon. And I think I'll skip doing a third insem on Saturday. Two reasonably well timed tries ought to be enough.

Baby dust to all


----------



## laurac1988

My next insems are next Thursday and Friday. I'm too caught up in Metformin nausea at the moment :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck to you all with donations coming up soon! FXD! :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Rileyy said:


> Thanks whlisa19!
> 
> I've decided to give NI a try, I know it won't happen on the first try but you never know...Anyways, my temp today dropped to 36º (yesterday it was 36.2) so I hope it is a good sign and tomorrow drops even more, noticed an increase in cm aswell, it's not ewcm yet though, we'll see what happens!

I did NI, now pregnant with a lil girl


----------



## Rileyy

c.30 said:


> Rileyy said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry for your bfn whlisa19, but on the other hand, good news about the new donor, I hope you get a huge bfp next month, good luck!
> 
> Well, I've been talking to my donor all day, he's such an amazing person, we've been talking about doing NI for a few weeks but I wasn't so sure about it and he didn't want me to feel pushed, I know I have better chances with NI rather than using a syringe, and I know him really well and don't feel uncomfortable with him at all, so might give it a try as I just can do it on weekends, gosh...this makes me even more nervous but even more excited!!
> 
> I'm not sure if you meant just YOU have a better chance with NI or in general. If it's the latter, that's a myth, AI is just as successful as NI; I'm not sure of percentages but they're pretty similar, if not the same :thumbup: :)Click to expand...


Oh no no, I meant that *I* have better chances with NI because my donor is only avalaible once or twice a week and I don't know when I ovulate, so I rather do NI and do it right than use a syringe and maybe use it wrong, iykwim :winkwink:. I know AI has a very high success rate and who knows, maybe NI doesn't work out for me and I end up using a syringe, never say never, I just want my BFP, I don't care if it's thanks to NI, a syringe or God's grace hehe :cloud9:.


----------



## firechild30

Good luck to all the ladies getting donations! Would love to see another success for next month. Would especially like to be one of the successes, but I have had temps drop over last two days, cramps and sore bbs- so I'm sure AF will show up right on time:(


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, im a long term lurker on this thread and want to wish y'all good luck & hope you get your bfp :hugs: i find all the advice here really useful. We've been ltttc but find a time goes on babymaking intercourse can be a lot of pressure and we can get a bit f&*ked up over it. We've tried softcups AI & that really helped but Im not sure the swimmers were really getting up where they needed to be, although I know its worked for a lot of women. Anyway we've now progressed to using oral syringe this cycle & that has been great. We're really giving it our all & using NI too, but this really takes the pressure off (& mayb because its new its also a wee bit kinky as well). Anyway just wanted to say thanks as this thread has been a real help x

:dust::dust::


----------



## whlisa19

threebirds said:


> Hi ladies, im a long term lurker on this thread and want to wish y'all good luck & hope you get your bfp :hugs: i find all the advice here really useful. We've been ltttc but find a time goes on babymaking intercourse can be a lot of pressure and we can get a bit f&*ked up over it. We've tried softcups AI & that really helped but Im not sure the swimmers were really getting up where they needed to be, although I know its worked for a lot of women. Anyway we've now progressed to using oral syringe this cycle & that has been great. We're really giving it our all & using NI too, but this really takes the pressure off (& mayb because its new its also a wee bit kinky as well). Anyway just wanted to say thanks as this thread has been a real help x
> 
> :dust::dust::

Good luck to you too :hugs:

I just finished 3 :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy: and I can tell you that NI is for me :thumbup: It's still very stressful when it comes to testing time, but babymaking is great!! and relaxing even, because like you say, it's feeling a bit kinky and I just enjoy this part of it very much while keeping my ultimate goal in sight :coffee:

My donor(s) have loved me in their own way and my DH is a super guy and loves me through everything!!


----------



## firechild30

BFN. my temp increased this morning. AF is not due until tomorrow, I should have waited to test. this has never happened before, I have never had a temp increase before AF.


----------



## c.30

What tests did you use Firechild? It could be a false BFN, they're quite common on certain IC's. If your temps doing something it doesn't normally do at this stage of the cycle, I would say that's a good sign. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> What tests did you use Firechild? It could be a false BFN, they're quite common on certain IC's. If your temps doing something it doesn't normally do at this stage of the cycle, I would say that's a good sign. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!!!

I used an early response test. if AF doesn't show tomorrow, I will pick up a clearblue test. I was so excited when I saw my temp shot up, it was very disappointing to get a negative. I don't have any idea what else would make my temp do that. I am not sick and have recently replace batteries in thermometer. Same amount of sleep as usual and same temp in my bedroom. I am completely over-analyzing this.


----------



## whlisa19

ticking.clock said:


> Rileyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks whlisa19!
> 
> I've decided to give NI a try, I know it won't happen on the first try but you never know...Anyways, my temp today dropped to 36º (yesterday it was 36.2) so I hope it is a good sign and tomorrow drops even more, noticed an increase in cm aswell, it's not ewcm yet though, we'll see what happens!
> 
> I did NI, now pregnant with a lil girlClick to expand...

That's so awesome. Congrats :thumbup:

I found out yesterday that my DH will be gone for the next two weeks for work. Wasn't sure what to do at first because he has been an important part of my inseminations :cry: 

But I was with my new donor this afternoon and we were talking about things between inseminations. He could tell I was worried about doing this alone and suggested that I get to one of the "donor" parties he knows about. I never heard of it?? 

He has been a few times and the guys bring current STD paperwork so no worries and the girl can get a lot of :spermy: I'm not sure how it would work but since I am going to be alone and bored and don't want another :bfn: then I think it would be awesome to experience on my way to :bfp: Only thing is, I don't really want to tell my DH :shrug:


----------



## firechild30

No AF today. So confused


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> No AF today. So confused

Would you normally wake up to it firechild at 14dpo like you are today or has it arrived later in the day?

I know it's really hard but all you can do really is wait and take another test if it still hasn't shown up. I was on tenterhooks this morning waiting to see your updated chart so I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> No AF today. So confused
> 
> Would you normally wake up to it firechild at 14dpo like you are today or has it arrived later in the day?
> 
> I know it's really hard but all you can do really is wait and take another test if it still hasn't shown up. I was on tenterhooks this morning waiting to see your updated chart so I'm thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...

Almost always wake up with it. But the 100 mg of clomid maybe throwing my body off. temp is still above coverline, and my lp is never more than 13 days long. I'm gonna wade through the day and if the witch doesn't show, I can test tomorrow.


----------



## laurac1988

Whew... +opk today. Wasn't expecting that until Friday.

Donations start tomorrow


----------



## c.30

Good luck with donations Laura, I used to get soooo excited about a +OPK :thumbup: lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> Whew... +opk today. Wasn't expecting that until Friday.
> 
> Donations start tomorrow

Good luck!


----------



## whlisa19

firechild30 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Whew... +opk today. Wasn't expecting that until Friday.
> 
> Donations start tomorrow
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Good luck! So exciting :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies. I don't usually get +opk until cd26! And it's only cd whatever it says in my ticker today.


----------



## firechild30

Still no AF. temp decrease but still above coverline. BFN. My body is really confusing me.


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Still no AF. temp decrease but still above coverline. BFN. My body is really confusing me.

It's a frustrating time for sure! My AF came exactly a week late last cycle. Just about drove me mad!! It has never been that late as far back as i can remember. However the month before it was 2 days early & a couple of other unusual things too. My Chinese medicine lady says that the 2 months are related & she wasn't surprised. I can now see that my temp was falling a teeny bit over the last few days of my cycle so AF was obviously coming. But it was my first month temping so I had nothing to compare it to. I hope ur temp stays up!! Fingers & toes crossed ur on ur way to a BFP! 

Anyway, im happy to now be on cd5 & waiting to start my OPKS on cd11. I'm taking Chinese meds & started having acupuncture last week too- will be having it weekly now. My TCM lady could already see and feel differences in my circulation & that's wot we're working on. She also said from looking at my chart that she thinks I am ovulating but that she will improve my temps over the next few months (apparently atm they are ok, but a little erratic after Ov compared to wot she would like them to be). 

Have managed to get my hands on a 20ml syringe! It's pretty big! : ) Am debating whether it's worth using it for AI this month based on its 'length' & being able to get closer to my cervix.. But at the same time a 10ml syringe might still be better bcos its smaller circumference will possibly 'squirt' faster & further??? Hmmmmm Decisions decisions!! : ) 

Oh, & my OH will hopefully being going in to the GP for SA this week... I think as soon as we get all of our results I'm just going to get my GP to refer us to a fertility specialist & ask about IUI. Apparently my OH's inability to 'finish' while actually having sex should mean we qualify for IUI...I'm more than happy to keep trying home AI as well, but if we can do IUI then I want to try at least. 

Sorry for the long post ladies... Haven't been on here for a week!


----------



## whlisa19

Wow. Just heard from a new donor. Sounds awesome!

Maryland NI Only Donor
Successful past: 6 daughters
Discreet where needed
Very Patient
Healthy. Never had STD&#8217;s Tested recently. Willing to be tested again.
High Volume Ejaculate (5.5ml)
High Sperm Count (80mil/ml)
Motility = 81%
6&#8217; 2&#8221; tall, 245lbs, Athletic build like a football player), brown hair and goatee, Hazel eyes.
IQ range 142-144
Former US Marine 2nd Lieutenant
Degrees: BA Theology, BS Psychology, AA Computer Science
Will travel

I want him to be one of my donors. It will give me my baby :dust:


----------



## calla

I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## whlisa19

calla said:


> I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!

I know what you mean, timing :coffee: I think the worst is to inseminate too late, since :spermy::spermy::spermy: can live a few days in a woman, I would want to get them in me no later than day 10 for you. I don't know your situation but you could start day 7-9 and then just keep going as much as possible thru the day after your +OPK

My last cycle I had 2 donors and each would ejaculate into me at least once every day and it gave me a lot of confidence that my egg would be covered :friends:


----------



## ebelle

firechild30 said:


> Still no AF. temp decrease but still above coverline. BFN. My body is really confusing me.

hang in there... it ain't over until the witch shows!


----------



## ebelle

calla said:


> I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!

Hi calla, I would suggest starting to inseminate as soon as you see egg white mucus. Egg white mucus will help keep the sperm alive and slowly release them over time to swim into your uterus to meet the egg when its finally released. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg than to be swimming in and trying to reach the egg in time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ebelle

whlisa19 said:


> Wow. Just heard from a new donor. Sounds awesome!
> 
> Maryland NI Only Donor
> Successful past: 6 daughters
> Discreet where needed
> Very Patient
> Healthy. Never had STDs Tested recently. Willing to be tested again.
> High Volume Ejaculate (5.5ml)
> High Sperm Count (80mil/ml)
> Motility = 81%
> 6 2 tall, 245lbs, Athletic build like a football player), brown hair and goatee, Hazel eyes.
> IQ range 142-144
> Former US Marine 2nd Lieutenant
> Degrees: BA Theology, BS Psychology, AA Computer Science
> Will travel
> 
> I want him to be one of my donors. It will give me my baby :dust:

Hi Lisa, I've been meaning to ask you if you live in one of those states where the donor has rights over the child if the child is conceived during "sex"

From my understanding, some states have laws whereby as long as the child is conceived via "intercourse", even if the donor has signed an agreement, he is still eligible to contest for custody of the child. Since I see that you are doing a lot of "NI" I just thought I would give you and your DH a heads up to make sure you are covered in case you get your :bfp: and the donor actually comes back to demand parental rights.

I would feel a lot better if you checked this out and made sure that all donors signed an air tight agreement that they would not try to fight for any rights when you get pregnant.

Sorry if I'm being a busybody about this, but just concerned. Hope this doesn't offend you.


----------



## laurac1988

Donation yesterday for me. Very strong opk yesterday evening (test line way darker than control) fading slightly this am. Let's go eggy!


----------



## firechild30

Got my temp drop this morning, so expecting AF anytime. Gonna talk to doc about getting lining checked this cycle, and gonna request SA for donor. anyone know how long it takes to get those results back?


----------



## LeahMSta

firechild30 said:


> Got my temp drop this morning, so expecting AF anytime. Gonna talk to doc about getting lining checked this cycle, and gonna request SA for donor. anyone know how long it takes to get those results back?

:hugs: I'm so sorry firechild. I don't know exactly how long the SA takes but from what I understand They have to check it out pretty much then and there while the guys are still kickin so it shouldn't be long. I feel you on the medical intervention but I am trying to look at it as an opportunity to get us to our LO that much faster. I hope this next cycle is it for all of us!


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Donation yesterday for me. Very strong opk yesterday evening (test line way darker than control) fading slightly this am. Let's go eggy!

:happydance: go :spermy: go!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about temp drop fire child. Fx docmcan give some answers

Am - just realised it's mine and dp's second anniversary today. Hope the anniversary eggy turns into a June baby


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Sorry about temp drop fire child. Fx docmcan give some answers
> 
> Am - just realised it's mine and dp's second anniversary today. Hope the anniversary eggy turns into a June baby

well a happy anniversary to you and DP! :flower: 

This month is mine and DW's 12th anniversary and I am hoping for the same thing


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh fx. We've been together almost six years. Today is civil partnership anniversary


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Ahhhh fx. We've been together almost six years. Today is civil partnership anniversary

:thumbup: That is awesome. I hope you get this eggy!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so too... Especially as I just found the buggy I want...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_ae4e2b46e0d92f3823e8089ae17e8c48.jpg


----------



## whlisa19

Yes I know. Regardless of how we conceive, its basically adoption rights. Luckily the donors have been happy to no obligation NI me :happydance:



ebelle said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Just heard from a new donor. Sounds awesome!
> 
> Maryland NI Only Donor
> Successful past: 6 daughters
> Discreet where needed
> Very Patient
> Healthy. Never had STDs Tested recently. Willing to be tested again.
> High Volume Ejaculate (5.5ml)
> High Sperm Count (80mil/ml)
> Motility = 81%
> 6 2 tall, 245lbs, Athletic build like a football player), brown hair and goatee, Hazel eyes.
> IQ range 142-144
> Former US Marine 2nd Lieutenant
> Degrees: BA Theology, BS Psychology, AA Computer Science
> Will travel
> 
> I want him to be one of my donors. It will give me my baby :dust:
> 
> Hi Lisa, I've been meaning to ask you if you live in one of those states where the donor has rights over the child if the child is conceived during "sex"
> 
> From my understanding, some states have laws whereby as long as the child is conceived via "intercourse", even if the donor has signed an agreement, he is still eligible to contest for custody of the child. Since I see that you are doing a lot of "NI" I just thought I would give you and your DH a heads up to make sure you are covered in case you get your :bfp: and the donor actually comes back to demand parental rights.
> 
> I would feel a lot better if you checked this out and made sure that all donors signed an air tight agreement that they would not try to fight for any rights when you get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a busybody about this, but just concerned. Hope this doesn't offend you.Click to expand...


----------



## calla

ebelle said:


> calla said:
> 
> 
> I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Hi calla, I would suggest starting to inseminate as soon as you see egg white mucus. Egg white mucus will help keep the sperm alive and slowly release them over time to swim into your uterus to meet the egg when its finally released. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg than to be swimming in and trying to reach the egg in time.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...

I can only really pick two to three days per month for logistical reasons, but will try earlier this month and see. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## c.30

calla said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calla said:
> 
> 
> I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Hi calla, I would suggest starting to inseminate as soon as you see egg white mucus. Egg white mucus will help keep the sperm alive and slowly release them over time to swim into your uterus to meet the egg when its finally released. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg than to be swimming in and trying to reach the egg in time.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...
> 
> I can only really pick two to three days per month for logistical reasons, but will try earlier this month and see. Thanks for the advice.Click to expand...

I used to be a bit like that Calla, with the EWCM drying up around ovulation. I increased my water intake to 2 litres a day which made my ewcm more watery, which is still fertile, and I used 1mg of preseed - do you know about preseed? Towards the end I would get 1 donation on the day of my +opk and I'd usually ovulate the day after. Do you tend to OV the day of the OPK? It is a hard one to call but, with good ewcm, in theory, if you get a donation a day or 2 before OV, like Ebelle said, the sperm will be waiting for the egg :thumbup: good luck and :dust:


----------



## firechild30

Congrats on the anniversaries! Would love to see that you both get BFPs as the universe's gift:). 
AF finally showed. pretty bummed about it this time, I tried really hard not to get my hopes up, but couldn't really stop it from happening. what kinda cruel trick is it to just have a random late period when u ovulated on time and are ttc? Gonna call the doc tomorrow. AF has been different since I started clomid, I just want them to check it out. 
DH has decided that we shouldn't skip this cycle, he thinks we will have extra luck cause inseminations we be right around his birthday. 
Good luck to everyone getting donations! We had two successes last month right? Its so encouraging, really hope to see a few more this month.


----------



## laurac1988

Opk is now negative!!!
Yay

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_0b8ecc43b8891c2f0da32f84b31cbe07.jpg


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Congrats on the anniversaries! Would love to see that you both get BFPs as the universe's gift:).
> AF finally showed. pretty bummed about it this time, I tried really hard not to get my hopes up, but couldn't really stop it from happening. what kinda cruel trick is it to just have a random late period when u ovulated on time and are ttc? Gonna call the doc tomorrow. AF has been different since I started clomid, I just want them to check it out.
> DH has decided that we shouldn't skip this cycle, he thinks we will have extra luck cause inseminations we be right around his birthday.
> Good luck to everyone getting donations! We had two successes last month right? Its so encouraging, really hope to see a few more this month.

Sorry about AF arriving : ( 
I wholeheartedly agree! It sux that AF starts playing games suddenly when we are TTC. My Chinese medicine lady told me to make sure I'm relaxed & distracted bcos it is soooooooo common that Ov & AF can start messing around when ur actively TTC.. I honestly thought, 'nah, that won't happen to me'.. But it has!! So weird...I've had SO much stress & anxiety this year, and AF never changed at all.. Until I started TTC!!! What's with that!??!? The brain& body really are a mystery! 

Every month I say I won't get my hopes up too, but it's impossible. So from now on I'm gonna accept that hope is what gets me thru the TWW, & hope is what keeps me going after AF arrives! So I'm gonna embrace getting my hopes up from now on & stop trying to kid myself that I'm not hopeful!! 

Onwards & upwards.. We def need some new BFP's in here as a hope booster!! Come on girls... Who's next for a BFP???


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> Opk is now negative!!!
> Yay
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_0b8ecc43b8891c2f0da32f84b31cbe07.jpg

Good luck to you Laura!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. Really hope this is the one


----------



## c.30

Sorry AF got you firechild! Here's hoping for your october BFP!! :hugs:

Laura, looks like the timing was great, lots of luck to you! 

:hi: to all you other TTC'ers


----------



## calla

c.30 said:


> calla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calla said:
> 
> 
> I know that this is probably a post with a bit too much information, but wondered if anyone had any tips on this. I am trying to work out which days are best for insemination. I get egg white mucus around day 9/10/11 of my cycle and then seem to get a positive OPK and ovulate later around day 11/12/13/14 by which time the time the egg white mucus has gone. I have been trying at the day around or after the OPK, but wonder if I should be trying earlier at the time of the peak of egg white mucus. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Hi calla, I would suggest starting to inseminate as soon as you see egg white mucus. Egg white mucus will help keep the sperm alive and slowly release them over time to swim into your uterus to meet the egg when its finally released. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg than to be swimming in and trying to reach the egg in time.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...
> 
> I can only really pick two to three days per month for logistical reasons, but will try earlier this month and see. Thanks for the advice.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be a bit like that Calla, with the EWCM drying up around ovulation. I increased my water intake to 2 litres a day which made my ewcm more watery, which is still fertile, and I used 1mg of preseed - do you know about preseed? Towards the end I would get 1 donation on the day of my +opk and I'd usually ovulate the day after. Do you tend to OV the day of the OPK? It is a hard one to call but, with good ewcm, in theory, if you get a donation a day or 2 before OV, like Ebelle said, the sperm will be waiting for the egg :thumbup: good luck and :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice. I really can't quite pinpoint the day of ovulation, I think it is probably the day of or the day after the OPK+, I think my temp rises slowly and also I think my sleep is disrupted around that time so it is hard to detect the temp shift.


----------



## Melcook

Hi girls I have a question. Ok I had a negative OPK at 10pm last night. I had. Positive at 8am this morning and now at 4:30pm it's negative again. I usually have a smiley for two days does this mean I missed the egg. I can't insem for another 45 or so. Do I still have a chance?


----------



## Melcook

Just completed our first ICI woohoo! Dh said I had lots of egg white cm. unfortunately he couldn't get to my cervix but he aimed in the general direction so hopefully that works now Dh is sticking me on bed rest and told me to call out tomorrow so I don't go to work after our insem in the morning. Lol! Fingers crossed!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Melcook said:


> Just completed our first ICI woohoo! Dh said I had lots of egg white cm. unfortunately he couldn't get to my cervix but he aimed in the general direction so hopefully that works now Dh is sticking me on bed rest and told me to call out tomorrow so I don't go to work after our insem in the morning. Lol! Fingers crossed!

Sounds like perfect timing! Good luck to you!


----------



## whlisa19

Melcook said:


> Just completed our first ICI woohoo! Dh said I had lots of egg white cm. unfortunately he couldn't get to my cervix but he aimed in the general direction so hopefully that works now Dh is sticking me on bed rest and told me to call out tomorrow so I don't go to work after our insem in the morning. Lol! Fingers crossed!

fingers super crossed for you :dust:


----------



## whlisa19

I feel lonely. DH is away on business and I haven't had any donations for 3 days because he has been too busy with his work and family :cry: It wasn't like that at first because he would come over everyday and help me :thumbup: 

But he did tell me that he has my donation party all set for tomorrow and I don't know exactly how many but should be a lot of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I'm so excited and only wish DH could be there so he and I could hug and hold each other after they are done ejaculating into me :hugs:

I just know I am going to get my :blue: this time :thumbup:


----------



## Tink80

whlisa19 said:


> I feel lonely. DH is away on business and I haven't had any donations for 3 days because he has been too busy with his work and family :cry: It wasn't like that at first because he would come over everyday and help me :thumbup:
> 
> But he did tell me that he has my donation party all set for tomorrow and I don't know exactly how many but should be a lot of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I'm so excited and only wish DH could be there so he and I could hug and hold each other after they are done ejaculating into me :hugs:
> 
> I just know I am going to get my :blue: this time :thumbup:

"Donation party" sounds a little concerning and scary..especially since you are doing NI. Do you actually know the people showing up and know if they have been tested for STDs? 
I really mean no offense...of course we all want a baby, that is why we are here. I just hope you don't lose track of your safety and health in the way you go about it. If these people are strangers, please be careful. I would also have to think this could affect the well being of your relationship and your emotional and mental health as well.
I was sexually assaulted in my past and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. That is the only reason I felt I needed to say something. Please take care.


----------



## firechild30

I am having trouble sleeping and really need to vent. Please excuse this rant, and I sincerely do not want to offend anyone but I have nowhere else to let off steam about this. I have a childhood friend who I love dearly but has chose a very different path in life. we are not as close as we used to be but remain friends. We decided to get together after texting about what horrible weeks we have both had at work. When we get together I always ask her the status of her drug problem- I am very open with her about my disapproval and concern- it is the sole reason we are not as close. she says that she isn't smoking pot and has quit drinking, but is still trying to get off narcotics. I praise her and hug her and ask her how she's finally got to this point. She replies that she's pregnant. it was like someone stabbed me in the chest! It was so difficult not to start crying. I congratulated her and asked questions, one being if she was seeking professional help for the narcotics and if she intended to move out of her parents. she answered no to both.
I want so badly to be happy for her, but I feel so hurt. I don't understand. I feel like I am so selfish for feeling like I deserve a child more than her. I know its not right but I feel angry that she got pregnant without even trying and with her life in the shape that its in. 
I am not like this everytime I know someone who gets pregnant. I just feel so cheated by life.


----------



## KelleyNJen

whlisa19 said:


> I feel lonely. DH is away on business and I haven't had any donations for 3 days because he has been too busy with his work and family :cry: It wasn't like that at first because he would come over everyday and help me :thumbup:
> 
> But he did tell me that he has my donation party all set for tomorrow and I don't know exactly how many but should be a lot of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I'm so excited and only wish DH could be there so he and I could hug and hold each other after they are done ejaculating into me :hugs:
> 
> I just know I am going to get my :blue: this time :thumbup:


I am going to have to agree withTink on this. It sounds a bit suspect and dangerous, in addition you had mentioned not telling your DH about this. How do you think he will feel if you do get your BFP by going behind his back and being secretive about it. My partner and I used donor sperm but I would have walked away from her completely if she had done something like that. Having a baby using donor sperm requires a great amount of trust, don't blow it now. This is just my opinion, I could be wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

whlisa19 said:


> I feel lonely. DH is away on business and I haven't had any donations for 3 days because he has been too busy with his work and family :cry: It wasn't like that at first because he would come over everyday and help me :thumbup:
> 
> But he did tell me that he has my donation party all set for tomorrow and I don't know exactly how many but should be a lot of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I'm so excited and only wish DH could be there so he and I could hug and hold each other after they are done ejaculating into me :hugs:
> 
> I just know I am going to get my :blue: this time :thumbup:

I'm also more than a little concerned by your post.*Everyone has a right to make their own choices & decisions about what they do & what their relationship can withstand & this TTC business can be draining & straining on a relationship. But it seems like there could be a couple of dangerous issues that you might be creating for yourself. I'm judging that only on the info that u share on BnB of course, so pls forgive me if this sounds harsh, but this is a public forum & you have been very open in ur descriptions of ur interactions with ur donor.. 

You've mentioned not telling your DH about getting together to BD with your donor, & (forgive me if this comes out wrong) but it seems like the situation with ur donor is sort of murky & the idea of having a 'donation party' with another man who does NI while ur DH is not around makes me cringe. It sounds incredibly unsafe for a start, & it seems like ur donor is more interested in simply having sex than he is interested in helping a couple have a baby. And that just does not sit well with me personally. There are many things ill do to have a child, but having frequent sex with a stranger AND without my OH being there is just not something i would contemplate in a million years. However I'm well aware as a woman of 37yrs old that not everyone feels or thinks like I do- & I'm certainly not passing judgement on you-it's your choice & right to do NI. but it seems like you are walking a very fine line with ur situation & god forbid ur DH finds out ur spending time doing NI with this donor secretively? That could completely destroy your relationship. Surely if you are lonely while DH is away you shouldn't be looking to you donor for company? Particularly if he has his own family? 

Im sorry if any of this sounds harsh. I am super conscious of any man taking advantage of or preying on women in any shape or form due to a tragic & devastating set of events which have occurred to a young woman in my city in the last 2 weeks. As a woman I would simply say to you, PLEASE PLEASE think carefully about what you are doing & whether you are being safe & responsible in your actions.


----------



## ticking.clock

Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ticking.clock

Sorry the pics are showing funny will post them when I'm on my laptop later x


----------



## ticking.clock

whlisa19 said:


> I feel lonely. DH is away on business and I haven't had any donations for 3 days because he has been too busy with his work and family :cry: It wasn't like that at first because he would come over everyday and help me :thumbup:
> 
> But he did tell me that he has my donation party all set for tomorrow and I don't know exactly how many but should be a lot of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I'm so excited and only wish DH could be there so he and I could hug and hold each other after they are done ejaculating into me :hugs:
> 
> I just know I am going to get my :blue: this time :thumbup:

I did NI, and even to me this sounds VERY odd!!!!
I admit I had sex with my donor once when I was not fertile, but this was after I lost my first donor baby and I was scared to have sex again, as I'd had an op and was freaking out it was going to hurt.
I was single at the time so there was no harm in it, and it was more for my emotional well being TBH, 
But something about this post does not sit right with me


----------



## ebelle

Hey, Lisa, I think everyone here is simply concerned for you and your wellbeing. I hope you will take what we have said into consideration and see if this Ni party is really what you want.

Secrets with your Dh truly do not sound good. And a baby born from a secret encounter sounds scary.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi LISA,

I know that I have not responded much to your posts as I am cautiously pregnant and worried on a whole other level. However, I have read many of your posts and not known exactly what to say or how to react. In this case, as many already have, I want to throw out some concern. I am very married so NI would not be an option for me, but I know a few women on BnB that do NI and not once have I been concerned with their decision. I know that each woman that joins BnB wants a baby greatly... but an "NI party" sounds VERY "dangerous" and suspicious. ESPECIALLY since DH will not be there to protect or be a part of the conception of his child. I think that your donor is great for wanting to help, and you have mentioned that you have gotten agreements from your donor (which someone already tried pointing out only holds weight in certain states) but there doesn't seem to be screenings, or contracts between you and the others that will be attending. 

If you are not totally concerned with your own well being, maybe thinking about DH and the unborn child will resonate with you. You must think about the idea that if you do conceive, any one of them can come back and ask for testing in order to stake a claim to the child. This would not only be detrimental to the child but also to your DH who if he doesn't know beforehand, will then know you went behind his back. I do know that marriages can withstand many things, but I know some cannot. I think that you should take a step back and think about the other issues before going forward with the party. There are sooooo many things of concern that many of us can point out, but it only matters what's being pointed at if you care or put care into those things. I wish you luck, strength, and wisdom as you make your future decisions in your quest for a baby.


----------



## Juniperjules

ticking.clock said:


> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)

Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time x


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! i've been lurking but trying to keep my distance so i dont obsess over these boards! donations start today....i didnt use opk's the last couple of months because i thought it added stress but since i didnt get a bfp i decided to go back to opk's this month and it looks like i may get my positive tonite as the line is getting darker like it usually does right before it gets positive. donor supposed to drop off his swimmers sometime today...fixing to text him :) 
Cheryl....how are ya feeling? :)

Lisa...your post concerns me as well...all the ladies here voiced my concerns too...we just want you to be safe in your babymaking journey. :hugs:

ticking...what a sweet girl! :happydance:

:dust: to everyone else!!


----------



## laurac1988

3dpo over here... Crazy burning bbs. Never been so sore! Also quite crampy and nauseous, but I think that might still be metformin side effects


----------



## whlisa19

Juniperjules said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
> 
> Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time xClick to expand...

amazing :thumbup: congrats

that's what i what, so bad :happydance::happydance::happydance:
thanks everyone for your concerns :hugs:

he gave me the list this morning, him and 2 other guys. everyone has been STD cleared and my counsyl test was zero so i feel good about the inseminations being safe and for a healthy pregnancy :blue:

and i don't have to do a thing, everything is taken care of. jacuzzi, wine and cheese, then :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: i know that being 19 makes me sound impatient but i have wanted a baby for soooooo long. i know i am going to get it this time :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello all. We are pluggin along through our 2nd cycle of SMEP. Tonight is our 2nd donation of the month. I'm a smidge upset because our donor's gf (who currently is living out of state.) is here to visit today and although he says that the :spermy: are all ours, I have a hard time trusting that after months apart they aren't going to :sex:. I know it is a bit absurd but I just want this cycle to be our so much for DW. We need all of the help we can get. Am I being ridiculous? He is our friend. I should be happy that he gets to spend time with the woman he loves and their :baby: that she is carrying but I'm so tied up in TTC that I can't be. :dohh: I feel like a bad friend. 

Lisa: I am just gonna say that I agree with the concerns that everyone else has advised. I understand wanting the pregnancy bu to me this "party" stand to potentially damage your health, your marraige, and the potential child that you could concieve. You have to do what you think is best but this just seems unsafe in all regards.


----------



## ticking.clock

whlisa19 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
> 
> Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time xClick to expand...
> 
> amazing :thumbup: congrats
> 
> that's what i what, so bad :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thanks everyone for your concerns :hugs:
> 
> he gave me the list this morning, him and 2 other guys. everyone has been STD cleared and my counsyl test was zero so i feel good about the inseminations being safe and for a healthy pregnancy :blue:
> 
> and i don't have to do a thing, everything is taken care of. jacuzzi, wine and cheese, then :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: i know that being 19 makes me sound impatient but i have wanted a baby for soooooo long. i know i am going to get it this time :dust:Click to expand...

Lisa are you aware that the sperm from different males attack each other, so by getting donations from 3 guys could actually be lowering your chances of success not increasing it


----------



## whlisa19

ticking.clock said:


> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
> 
> Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time xClick to expand...
> 
> amazing :thumbup: congrats
> 
> that's what i what, so bad :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thanks everyone for your concerns :hugs:
> 
> he gave me the list this morning, him and 2 other guys. everyone has been STD cleared and my counsyl test was zero so i feel good about the inseminations being safe and for a healthy pregnancy :blue:
> 
> and i don't have to do a thing, everything is taken care of. jacuzzi, wine and cheese, then :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: i know that being 19 makes me sound impatient but i have wanted a baby for soooooo long. i know i am going to get it this time :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa are you aware that the sperm from different males attack each other, so by getting donations from 3 guys could actually be lowering your chances of success not increasing itClick to expand...

i read that somewhere on here and asked my donor about that, he said it's not true. getting 2 or 3 ejaculations from each of the guys will just give me a better chance since i'll have so much :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: going into my cervix for my egg


----------



## LeahMSta

whlisa19 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
> 
> Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time xClick to expand...
> 
> amazing :thumbup: congrats
> 
> that's what i what, so bad :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thanks everyone for your concerns :hugs:
> 
> he gave me the list this morning, him and 2 other guys. everyone has been STD cleared and my counsyl test was zero so i feel good about the inseminations being safe and for a healthy pregnancy :blue:
> 
> and i don't have to do a thing, everything is taken care of. jacuzzi, wine and cheese, then :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: i know that being 19 makes me sound impatient but i have wanted a baby for soooooo long. i know i am going to get it this time :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa are you aware that the sperm from different males attack each other, so by getting donations from 3 guys could actually be lowering your chances of success not increasing itClick to expand...
> 
> i read that somewhere on here and asked my donor about that, he said it's not true. getting 2 or 3 ejaculations from each of the guys will just give me a better chance since i'll have so much :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: going into my cervix for my eggClick to expand...

No offense intended here but how is your donor the expert?


----------



## LeahMSta

https://https://www.smartplanet.com/blog/science-scope/understanding-reproductive-competition-plus-watch-sperm-fight-each-other/651 This article even provides a video of real sperm fighting.


----------



## laurac1988

It was actually proven that sperm from different males have a tendency to attack one another


----------



## KelleyNJen

Lisa,
I hope you know that we are not trying to hurt you, we are worried about you. There are just so many red flags going up for me right now. I have kids around your age so allow me to put my mommy hat on and give you some info. 

1.Are you tracking your ovulation? If you are not ovulating right now then it doesn't matter how much sperm you are exposed to, it is not going to get you pregnant. 

2. These guys have been tested for STDs, have they had a sperm analysis done? If their sperm count is not higher than your DH then you have no higher chance than with DH

3. A big red flag here is your party plans that begin with a jaccuzi. It has been scientifically proven that the heat from a jaccuzi kills sperm. If these guys were truly giving souls trying to help a couple desperate for a child, then they would not first be marinating their testicals in a sperm killing jaccuzzi. 

4. If you truly feel there is nothing wrong with what you are doing then tell your husband about it. If you can't be honest with him about it you probably shouldn't do it. 

These guys (including your "donor") sound like opportunistic parasites who are preying on a naïve young woman who desperately wants a child. 

That being said feel free to be upset or angry with me. My children generally are when I give them such harsh advice. In the end if it saves you from being hurt or worse then it is all worth it.


----------



## whlisa19

I think they are great guys. They said they saved it all up for me and didn't have sex with their wives for the whole week just so there would be a lot for me!! And even taking time off from work. I'm going there now and get started!!


----------



## laurac1988

Lisa, Kelleynjen is totally right. Jacuzzis are VERY bad for sperm


----------



## LeahMSta

Lisa, have you taken to heart any of the advice being given to you? DId you read the article on how sperm will fight eachother? I know how badly we all want a baby but this will not promise you one any faster and being in a group of strange men without your husband puts you at great risk. For your sake, if you are determined to do it, I hope that it is harmless sex but the truth is that there is no promise that something far more sinister is taking place. Be safe and protect yourself. You are going to be someone's mom.


----------



## ticking.clock

whlisa19 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whlisa19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my lil girl :)
> 
> Wow thanks for sharing ur pic with us... The miracle of a baby growing in its mothers womb will never cease to amaze & astound me.. It's beautiful! Enjoy this time xClick to expand...
> 
> amazing :thumbup: congrats
> 
> that's what i what, so bad :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thanks everyone for your concerns :hugs:
> 
> he gave me the list this morning, him and 2 other guys. everyone has been STD cleared and my counsyl test was zero so i feel good about the inseminations being safe and for a healthy pregnancy :blue:
> 
> and i don't have to do a thing, everything is taken care of. jacuzzi, wine and cheese, then :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: i know that being 19 makes me sound impatient but i have wanted a baby for soooooo long. i know i am going to get it this time :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa are you aware that the sperm from different males attack each other, so by getting donations from 3 guys could actually be lowering your chances of success not increasing itClick to expand...
> 
> i read that somewhere on here and asked my donor about that, he said it's not true. getting 2 or 3 ejaculations from each of the guys will just give me a better chance since i'll have so much :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: going into my cervix for my eggClick to expand...

Oh of course he's going to say that, :haha:


----------



## Juniperjules

whlisa19 said:


> I think they are great guys. They said they saved it all up for me and didn't have sex with their wives for the whole week just so there would be a lot for me!! And even taking time off from work. I'm going there now and get started!!

Oh dear.... Lisa, it seems quite clear that you aren't really paying any attention to the concern & advice being given to you here by the wonderful women in this forum.

You are only 19 years old, & the idea of you going to a 'donation' party with 2 or 3 men who are bringing wine & cheese & getting into a jacuzzi with you.. quite honestly it sounds more like an orgy than a baby-making session. It sounds (as someone else has said) like a group of opportunistic, creepy, married (therefore probably cheating) men, who are simply looking for a young woman to take advantage of. 

If you were single & simply interested in having a party with 3 guys & having sex with them... I would still say it sounds scary to me, but as an adult over 18 that would be your decision. However you aren't single, you are married.. & unless your husband is cool with an open marriage, you are playing with fire. And if these men are married, then there are also 3 other women who are involved as well, & possibly children also??? Have you considered that or do you simply not care?? Bcos as a woman trying to have a child of her own I would have hoped that someone else's children should also factor into this? this just seems like a creepy, sleazy, way for a baby to be conceived. 

There is a group of mature, experienced, & very supportive women in here who have red flags going up EVERY time you post in this forum Lisa. I think most of us have been reading your posts for a while, feeling somewhat uncomfortable with what you have been writing, but not really knowing the right or kindest way to respond to you. Many young women have babies Lisa, & are wonderful mothers. I have cousins who had babies at 18, & they are mature, accountable, level headed girls. it's not so much 'age' that matters, as it is maturity & responsibility. My fear for you is that you do seem quite young, & don't seem to be paying any attention to the very real concerns that the girls in here have for you. you seem sort of caught up in the 'attention' that these men can offer you, particularly while your husband is away. 

I hope & pray that you at least tell someone close to you where you are going?? A sister, a friend.. Maybe talk to someone about what you are doing. The women in here are concerned for a reason, it's a real pity that you don't seem to see that.


----------



## 1wannabump

Hi Ladies,

I've been lurking in this thread for awhile now as we waited to start TTC. We are a lesbian couple of 6 years ready to get our family started me-27 her-25. I am on cd11 of a 28 day cycle first home insemination is scheduled for Sunday and we will do three this month as I usually ovulate on cd15.

I have started going crazy reading and search everything wanting to make sure I do everything "right",so I'm hoping I can find a piece of mind in you guys.


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome Iwannabump!
this is a wonderfully supportive and informative forum. If we can be of any help in having peace of mind, I think I can speak for the group when I say that we would all love to help. The first and hardest thing to accept IMO is that there is no "right" way. What works for one doesn't work for all. I'm happy to answer anything you want to ask.


----------



## 1wannabump

LeahMSta said:


> Welcome Iwannabump!
> this is a wonderfully supportive and informative forum. If we can be of any help in having peace of mind, I think I can speak for the group when I say that we would all love to help. The first and hardest thing to accept IMO is that there is no "right" way. What works for one doesn't work for all. I'm happy to answer anything you want to ask.


I use to fully understand that there wasnt a "right" way before we were days away from actually doing it but now I've gone completely NUTS. Lol, thanks for the reply and welcome!


----------



## firechild30

Welcome 1wanna! Our first cycle was weird and akward and DH and i were constantly questioning every step. I am on cd 4 of our third round of inseminations.
Are you tracking ov? What method do you plan to use?


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> Welcome Iwannabump!
> this is a wonderfully supportive and informative forum. If we can be of any help in having peace of mind, I think I can speak for the group when I say that we would all love to help. The first and hardest thing to accept IMO is that there is no "right" way. What works for one doesn't work for all. I'm happy to answer anything you want to ask.

A previous post talked about your donor issue, I think that really sucks and a natural response would be to be upset.this process is already difficult enough! Good luck! I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Juniperjules

1wannabump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for awhile now as we waited to start TTC. We are a lesbian couple of 6 years ready to get our family started me-27 her-25. I am on cd11 of a 28 day cycle first home insemination is scheduled for Sunday and we will do three this month as I usually ovulate on cd15.
> 
> I have started going crazy reading and search everything wanting to make sure I do everything "right",so I'm hoping I can find a piece of mind in you guys.

Welcome welcome welcome!!! The girls in here are fantastic & no question is stupid.. No info is TMI! My OH & I are doing home AI due to some issues he has, and this forum/thread was ABSOLUTELY my light at the end of a dark tunnel. I read from the beginning of this thread & the advice was great. 

I also feel like I 'know' wot I'm doing until a few days b4 Ov (which means now)... & strangely my mind starts playing tricks & I question everything! So u aren't alone there. I'm due to Ov (I think) in about 3-4 days, so dependant on OPKS we'll start doing AI Monday... I'm hoping to get positive OPKS bcos Ive realised the previous 2 months we likely did the AI nowhere near Ov. So am excited to think if we get it right it might actually work! 

Ask away with any questions.. Happy to try & answer anything : )


----------



## c.30

Welcome 1wannabump :hi: lots of luck for your journey :dust:

firechild, how are you feeling now? I hope it helped to have that rant the other day and I think I would have felt exactly the same in your situation :hugs:

Faith, I'm doing ok thank you, just patiently waiting for my 12 week scan which is on the 25th October :happydance: lots and lots of luck and :dust: for this cycle, I'd love it if we could be bump buddies alongside MrsMM :thumbup:

Leah, I agree with firechild, your concerns are natural. :dust: to you for this cycle

MrsMM, still thinking of you and counting down, not long now!! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :hi:


----------



## ticking.clock

Babies profile shot (shes looking down)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ticking.clock

her lil feet!
 



Attached Files:







feet.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ticking.clock

thumbs up for mummy, im ok :)
 



Attached Files:







hand.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LeahMSta

Ticking....those are beautiful! You have a gorgeous LO getting big and strong in there :)


----------



## firechild30

Ticking- thank you for sharing. she is lovely and I bet you are so excited.
Cheryl- the wait would drive me crazy! But I bet it will be so worth it. I do feel better after letting off some steam. this is the only place I really felt comfortable doing so. 

I started my 3rd round of clomid one day earlier than usual. what's strange is I have not had any side effects so far and usually they start about 12 hours after I take the first pill. not sure if this is a good or bad sign. I have not tempers the last two mornings because of a lot of trouble sleeping and sleeping in. DH is wanting to try attaching a tube to the syringe to see if we can get as close to the cervix as possible. I have heard that it could mean less swimmers make it through the process and that there is often more waste. anyone tried or trying this way?


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah im starting to relax a little with my pregnancy now x


----------



## Melcook

Firechild: sorry you are having a hard time with your friend. My Dh and I always joke that we aren't f*ed up enough to have kids. It seems like those who plan things out and do it the right way it never happens for but if you have issues better believe your going to get pregnant. It will happen for you. Try and keep your head up. 

Ticking clock: your baby looks beautiful! I can't wait to post some of my own. Congrats!!

1wannabump: welcome!


----------



## ebelle

Thank you ladies for also voicing the concerns for Lisa. I was beginning to think I was the only one crazy enough to worry about her as I read the posts. 

Lisa, I truly hope you are safe right now and that the men have not done anything horrible. I would feel so guilty if anything happened to you that we could have prevented by alerting someone.

1wannabump, welcome to the thread :)

Tickingclock, lovely scans, than you for sharing.

Firechild, I found the side effects of clomid were less obvious the more
I took it.

Hope everyone else is doing fine. Would also like to share a short home doppler video clip with you :)

https://youtu.be/j11AGE4qsyI


----------



## KelleyNJen

Hey Ebelle.

I too have been worried about Lisa, last night I was checking back to see if she has posted anything. This morning I got up and before :coffee: I checked again. I am praying she is ok.


----------



## laurac1988

Same here. Hope she is ok


----------



## ebelle

Still no news :(

Really hope she is fine.


----------



## whlisa19

ebelle said:


> Still no news :(
> 
> Really hope she is fine.

Thanks everyone for your worries :hugs: Sorry I acted so immature when I know you were just giving your best advice from the heart. I think sometimes I am too stubborn and think I know what is best :dohh:

I am fine just very sore today and don't feel like doing much. It wasn't what I expected. Maybe something good can come of it :shrug: :blue: :shrug:


----------



## c.30

whlisa19 said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> Still no news :(
> 
> Really hope she is fine.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your worries :hugs: Sorry I acted so immature when I know you were just giving your best advice from the heart. I think sometimes I am too stubborn and think I know what is best :dohh:
> 
> I am fine just very sore today and don't feel like doing much. It wasn't what I expected. Maybe something good can come of it :shrug: :blue: :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're safe Lisa. I think we were all slightly stubborn and thinking we knew best at 19 (I know I was) that's probably why, with our slightly older heads on, we can possibly see the dangers of these situations a bit more than you can. 

Ticking, those scan photo's are so lovely, can't wait to share mine :cloud9:

Ebelle, love hearing the heartbeat!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Juniperjules

whlisa19 said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> Still no news :(
> 
> Really hope she is fine.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your worries :hugs: Sorry I acted so immature when I know you were just giving your best advice from the heart. I think sometimes I am too stubborn and think I know what is best :dohh:
> 
> I am fine just very sore today and don't feel like doing much. It wasn't what I expected. Maybe something good can come of it :shrug: :blue: :shrug:Click to expand...

Lisa, am so sorry that ur experience did not turn out as you expected & that you aren't feeling good today. Please look after yourself & know that the girls in here including myself wish the best for you & our concerns for you are real & genuine. If your experience wasn't what you expected or has upset you somehow, please consider talking to a friend about it or even calling an anonymous helpline just to talk it through if it could help. Just a thought.


----------



## whlisa19

Feeling better. Spotting a little and sorry if TMI but my jaw and bottom are still sore. Can't really walk right yet. But just got off the phone with DH and he is coming home early from his business so I'm really happy about that. Can't wait to hold him and tell him how much I love him!!

I'm a little worried because I'm sure he is expecting :sex: but I'll try my best. Not sure what to say if he asks about our donor?? He let me down so I want to find another instead. I'll think of something to say :shrug:


----------



## Tink80

whlisa19 said:


> Feeling better. Spotting a little and sorry if TMI but my jaw and bottom are still sore. Can't really walk right yet. But just got off the phone with DH and he is coming home early from his business so I'm really happy about that. Can't wait to hold him and tell him how much I love him!!
> 
> I'm a little worried because I'm sure he is expecting :sex: but I'll try my best. Not sure what to say if he asks about our donor?? He let me down so I want to find another instead. I'll think of something to say :shrug:

I'm truly sorry you had this experience. I believe in karma and these scumbags will pay for what they did; the universe will make sure of that. I pray for God to look after you :hugs:


----------



## c.30

I'm so sorry this happened Lisa, it's made me incredibly angry at these guys and I'd like to kick your donor's ass for setting this up!!

I'm glad your DH will be home soon, that will give you some support. Take care and rest up.


----------



## firechild30

Lisa- perhaps you might consider ai? That way you and DH can conceive a child together and you will never be in a situation to get hurt. It can be very sensual and romantic. Just the way one would want to conceive a child.


----------



## 1wannabump

Thanks so much for welcoming me! 
First insemination done today and it went very well.:happydance:


----------



## whlisa19

1wannabump said:


> Thanks so much for welcoming me!
> First insemination done today and it went very well.:happydance:

Good luck! I know how exciting it can be :happydance: and I'm super hopeful that the stork is kind to you two :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## KelleyNJen

firechild30 said:


> Lisa- perhaps you might consider ai? That way you and DH can conceive a child together and you will never be in a situation to get hurt. It can be very sensual and romantic. Just the way one would want to conceive a child.

I tend to agree here. As I have said I am the one who is in your husbands shoes, I am not genetically related to my the baby we are expecting. However I was the one who pushed that plunger and put the sperm that got us pregnant into my wife. So technically I got her pregnant, I just had to borrow a little baby batter to do it. I think the fact that I was able to inseminate my wife made me a part of the conception of our child. I think, no I know, I feel more bonded than if she had done it with out me. 

As far as NI being more effective. Our fertility specialist says this is not true. One well timed AI will get you what you want. There are plenty of girls on here who prove that. My Wife and I ended up going with IUI because we were using frozen sperm and she is 35. If she had been closer your age and we had some one willing to supply it for free (or just travel costs) we would have tried it at home a lot longer. 

No matter what you choose, try to take care of yourself and your marriage. Your baby will happen exactly when he or she is supposed to happen. :hugs:

PS. as far as being sore...try an ice pack on the girlie parts and take some advil. It should help.


----------



## Juniperjules

Need some advice girls... I'm really paranoid about when Ov is gonna happen this month bcos last month we missed it by a whole week!! 

I'm using Clearblue digital Ov tests, & have used one this morning with FMU & it was negative. However literally 20mins later I used the bathroom & had THE hugest amount of EWCM I think I've ever had!! But with the negative OPK I'm not sure wot to think now??? In the past I would have gotten a positive on cd12 (today). 

I'm thinking I should try another OPK later today around 4pm maybe??? 

Am wondering if any of you have experience with getting a negative OPK in the morning then a positive later in the day???


----------



## whlisa19

That sounds good for you. It took us a long time to figure out what to do and then DH liked me getting NI. And I felt it was natural and for our family so OK that it felt good. After those guys though I am thinking different. DH probably is looking forward to more NI but I can tell him your great idea of how it can be sensual between us to do AI instead. 

And yea, I took Tylenol for my sore jaw and sat on frozen pees for some relief front and back. 

Thanks everyone!! :hugs:


KelleyNJen said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- perhaps you might consider ai? That way you and DH can conceive a child together and you will never be in a situation to get hurt. It can be very sensual and romantic. Just the way one would want to conceive a child.
> 
> I tend to agree here. As I have said I am the one who is in your husbands shoes, I am not genetically related to my the baby we are expecting. However I was the one who pushed that plunger and put the sperm that got us pregnant into my wife. So technically I got her pregnant, I just had to borrow a little baby batter to do it. I think the fact that I was able to inseminate my wife made me a part of the conception of our child. I think, no I know, I feel more bonded than if she had done it with out me.
> 
> As far as NI being more effective. Our fertility specialist says this is not true. One well timed AI will get you what you want. There are plenty of girls on here who prove that. My Wife and I ended up going with IUI because we were using frozen sperm and she is 35. If she had been closer your age and we had some one willing to supply it for free (or just travel costs) we would have tried it at home a lot longer.
> 
> No matter what you choose, try to take care of yourself and your marriage. Your baby will happen exactly when he or she is supposed to happen. :hugs:
> 
> PS. as far as being sore...try an ice pack on the girlie parts and take some advil. It should help.Click to expand...


----------



## ebelle

I agree with KelleyNJen, the month I got the :bfp: we only did insemination the one time on O day. My partner has always been the one to insert the syringe and release the sperm. After that she helps me orgasm. This way she is part of the baby making process and its so asocial and loving.

I hope you will consider switching to AI as it feels so much more like baby making and not just sex.


----------



## ebelle

Hi Juniper, I did not use digital opks and used the normal strips instead. With those I could tell when the line was getting darker and closer to positive. Yes, I have had negatives in the morning, only for it to turn positive later in the day. I would also advise you to use second urine of the day instead of fmu for opks as that has higher concentration of LH.

Do test again later in the day. Hope you get your positive!


----------



## whlisa19

ebelle said:


> I agree with KelleyNJen, the month I got the :bfp: we only did insemination the one time on O day. My partner has always been the one to insert the syringe and release the sperm. After that she helps me orgasm. This way she is part of the baby making process and its so asocial and loving.
> 
> I hope you will consider switching to AI as it feels so much more like baby making and not just sex.

That's so beautiful for you! We've been similar with the donor ejaculating into me and DH giving me an orgasm and then holding me afterwards. Its felt very exciting and loving :hugs:

I think I just made a big mistake letting those guys arrange for multiple inseminations. I didn't think they would be so tricky and get aggressive since I was willing. And I was most surprised by them doing me in ways that won't get me pregnant :dohh:

I'm going to talk to DH about considering AI again. He thought it would be creepy to have a guy leave a deposit and then unnatural for us to medically insert. Plus once he started watching me get NI and participating after then he really liked it. Me too :happydance: But I'm not going to be in a hurry to make a decision. I'm sore all over from them doing me front and back and lots of oral too so I'm not feeling sexy at all!! All you guys are so awesome with your information and support. I'm sure that after I talk with my DH we'll have the best plan for us :dust:


----------



## wantnum2

omg!


----------



## laurac1988

Well ladies, despite only being 6dpo today I'm freaking out a bit. My bbs have been very sore since late night 2dpo. Got home yesterday and although I knew they felt bigger, I thought it was because they were sore and therefore I was more aware of them. Erm... No! First thing DP said when I was getting changed? "Jesus! What's going on with your boobs?" And I'm like "what?" And she's like "they're huge!" And I measure and sure enough am a cup size bigger! Then measured my waist and that was almost an inch smaller... So it's not like I've put on weight.

Maybe this time...


----------



## LunaBean

Hey girls :) Hope everyone is well!! Any new BFP's? (on my phone so cant scroll back pages and pages lol) We're moving to a lovely house next week, I cant wait! Noah will have a playroom and plenty of space outside for a swing set etc :) He's getting so big...8 months now!
 



Attached Files:







peach.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaBean

Omg Lisa, did ur OH stand by and let those guys do that to you?!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LunaBean said:


> Omg Lisa, did ur OH stand by and let those guys do that to you?!

No Luna, her OH was not present at the time. I am sure he would have put a stop to it


----------



## ticking.clock

Lisa, I think you got off lightly with just a sore jaw and lady bits!!! 
What a stupid situation to put yourself in, and very very dangerous, NI is fine (I did it) esp if your partner is there and it's a safety net for you but Christ these new guys were strangers to you, very lucky escape from a situation which could have ended MUCH worse!!!


----------



## Juniperjules

Lisa, I can't speak for the other girls but I don't think I'm alone in saying that I'm kind of horrified at the thought of what appears to have eventuated between you & these men. You absolutely MUST NOT ever put yourself in a situation like that ever ever again. Even a baby is NOT worth what you appear to have been subjected to. As one of the girls has mentioned, you should really consider only doing AI from now on.


----------



## c.30

Keeping my fingers crossed Laura!!! :dust:

Lovely picture Luna, good luck with the move.


----------



## faithbabies

geez Lisa!!! thank God you are ok! you've got to think straight and not put yourself in these situations....am i the only one that thinks this is NUTS? who lets strangers "do you" in the back and front? if they were DONORS they would just ejaculate in you, not expect oral and anal...it's absolutely SICK and i wouldnt be pleased at all if my child was conceived from arseholes like that!!! not to offend, but grow up and realize these men USED you! protect yourself! these guys will laugh about you for years to come.....or they will call next month for a revisit! sorry, but i just cant believe this and i pray God keeps you safe from making choices like this again. I hope you and your OH have the type of relationship where you can share with him the experience and he can provide comfort....otherwise why are yall together? Marriage should be about honesty.

sorry to have offended anyone. :hugs:


----------



## whlisa19

faithbabies said:


> geez Lisa!!! thank God you are ok! you've got to think straight and not put yourself in these situations....am i the only one that thinks this is NUTS? who lets strangers "do you" in the back and front? if they were DONORS they would just ejaculate in you, not expect oral and anal...it's absolutely SICK and i wouldnt be pleased at all if my child was conceived from arseholes like that!!! not to offend, but grow up and realize these men USED you! protect yourself! these guys will laugh about you for years to come.....or they will call next month for a revisit! sorry, but i just cant believe this and i pray God keeps you safe from making choices like this again. I hope you and your OH have the type of relationship where you can share with him the experience and he can provide comfort....otherwise why are yall together? Marriage should be about honesty.
> 
> sorry to have offended anyone. :hugs:

I know. I feel they took advantage of me :nope: I wasn't looking for a once in a lifetime experience. I want to start my family!! I didn't tell my DH everything, I just want to forget about it but I told him our donor brought another guy and that they didn't act like a donor should by doing me both in front and back and even at the same time! DH could tell I was really upset and sad and gave me a lot of support!! After he comes home from work then we can talk about NI or AI for my upcoming fertility window.


----------



## c.30

I'm sorry Lisa, but did you not say NO at any time as soon as you realised it wasn't what you expected??


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry Lisa, I follow the thread daily but don't post often. I'm sorry for what has happened to you and glad u realized the mistake. I hope u can get over this ordeal. Glad that dh is being supportive and for letting him know what happened. Just wondering where did u find the donor at? is there anyways u can post some type of review or report him to who ever referred him. Idk if u will go thru the law but at least if u found him thru a site u can let other women know what he did or what he could do. Hugs and hope u feel better


----------



## whlisa19

c.30 said:


> I'm sorry Lisa, but did you not say NO at any time as soon as you realised it wasn't what you expected??

I know.... I was just drinking wine and... its hard to explain. I was on top of the donor and one of the guys put his penis in my mouth and then that other guy got behind me and went in!! I was squirming and saying it was too much and that I didn't want ejaculations there but they didn't listen. I feel bad I didn't say no. Like its my fault and from then, even though I had 3 successful ejaculations into my cervix, it didn't go as expected and I was upset!! You guys are right that they just were using me. It's very frustrating... I don't even want to think about it anymore :growlmad:

Have to put it behind me and be smart from now on so i can get my :blue:


----------



## c.30

I hope you can put it behind you Lisa. Yes you were very naive to put yourself in this situation but, you were taken advantage of! I agree with momwannabe1 about contacting the site you found your donor at (at the very least), these men should not be allowed to get away with this, it really makes me :growlmad: As I said, I hope you can move on.


----------



## whlisa19

momwannabe81 said:


> I'm sorry Lisa, I follow the thread daily but don't post often. I'm sorry for what has happened to you and glad u realized the mistake. I hope u can get over this ordeal. Glad that dh is being supportive and for letting him know what happened. Just wondering where did u find the donor at? is there anyways u can post some type of review or report him to who ever referred him. Idk if u will go thru the law but at least if u found him thru a site u can let other women know what he did or what he could do. Hugs and hope u feel better

Thank you :hugs: I found him at Starbucks when I was there and he remembered me because I was friends with his daughter in high school so he introduced himself and then we got to talking and I told him how I was trying to start my family and he seemed to really care. I thought I could trust him and he seemed like a great family man. At first he donated into me and it was going great. I don't know what I did wrong to cause all this trouble in my life??


----------



## faithbabies

Lisa I am glad you spoke with your OH and are making an attempt to move forward...dont blame it all on yourself, your "donor" was very unprofessional to put this thing together. I also have a known donor but in your situation it may be better to use a donor from a donor website such as FSDR or wherever so u can have someone that may be more professional and actually want to help....thumbs up that you realize the situation was wrong and hope you are able to move on and continue your journey in healthy ways! :thumbup:


----------



## whlisa19

LunaBean said:


> Hey girls :) Hope everyone is well!! Any new BFP's? (on my phone so cant scroll back pages and pages lol) We're moving to a lovely house next week, I cant wait! Noah will have a playroom and plenty of space outside for a swing set etc :) He's getting so big...8 months now!

Seeing this makes me so happy inside. Such a beauty!!


----------



## firechild30

Good luck Laura! And everyone else receiving donations! We need some successes this month. only have one more day left of clomid, my temps are wacky, I have no side effects at all(much different than the last two months I've taken clomid). I will start opk on thurs and will hopefully ovulate over the weekend or early next week. The clomid has thrown my cycles off a little bit. I really hope this is our month! I called the doc today to set up SA for donor, nurse is supposed to call me tomorrow with information. maybe I'll just get pregnant this cycle and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Esha12

Okay so my girlfriend and I are ready to begin a family. I'm still pretty young, but I'm 100% sure about this. We have been together for 6 years and both agreed that AI would be the best thing. I want to begin trying next month. Is that too soon? Also, I'm having a hard time finding a donor... any tips?


----------



## whlisa19

Esha12 said:


> Okay so my girlfriend and I are ready to begin a family. I'm still pretty young, but I'm 100% sure about this. We have been together for 6 years and both agreed that AI would be the best thing. I want to begin trying next month. Is that too soon? Also, I'm having a hard time finding a donor... any tips?

Good luck :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Esha12 said:


> Okay so my girlfriend and I are ready to begin a family. I'm still pretty young, but I'm 100% sure about this. We have been together for 6 years and both agreed that AI would be the best thing. I want to begin trying next month. Is that too soon? Also, I'm having a hard time finding a donor... any tips?

Welcome :)
As far as donor i used FSDR and that's where i found the one i'm using. As long u specify AI u will find most of them as serious ppl trying to help. Took me a while but eventually found one, but it really is up to where u live, i have to drive an hour and half every month to get donation but once get my BFP it will be totally worth it. And i found others too so if with this one it doesn't work out i can try a different one. As far as starting next month it just depends if u are on track with ur cycles and of course found a donor. GL


----------



## KelleyNJen

Esha12 said:


> Okay so my girlfriend and I are ready to begin a family. I'm still pretty young, but I'm 100% sure about this. We have been together for 6 years and both agreed that AI would be the best thing. I want to begin trying next month. Is that too soon? Also, I'm having a hard time finding a donor... any tips?

Welcome Esha and good luck! As far as finding a donor, we got ours through a bank but plenty of girls on these boards have found theirs through various websites.


----------



## firechild30

Esha12 said:


> Okay so my girlfriend and I are ready to begin a family. I'm still pretty young, but I'm 100% sure about this. We have been together for 6 years and both agreed that AI would be the best thing. I want to begin trying next month. Is that too soon? Also, I'm having a hard time finding a donor... any tips?

Wecome! DH and I are using a very close friend that we love and trust and respects our wishes and knows what this means to us. my advice to you is to be sure whoever you go with you be sure they are checked for stds (if they are single and have different partners be sure they are tested frequently). And if you would end up using a known donor check the laws in your state and make sure you have a contract. best of luck, how exciting it is to start planning a family!


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Esha!

I found one donor through the freespermdonors yahoo group (helped me conceive my daughter). My current donor I found through the known donor registry website. Please read through the thread linked below in my signature block to see what some other women did.


----------



## Nimyra

As for me... I am around 11 dpo and completely convinced this is going to be my month... But I don't know if I'm just playing mind games with myself. I'm tired, more mellow than usual, and am feeling little twinges ( reminds me of my ligaments adjusting). I'm also crazy bloated . Here's hoping its a pregnancy and not just PMS!!!

Going to test tomorrow morning with an EPT.


----------



## ebelle

Nimyra said:


> As for me... I am around 11 dpo and completely convinced this is going to be my month... But I don't know if I'm just playing mind games with myself. I'm tired, more mellow than usual, and am feeling little twinges ( reminds me of my ligaments adjusting). I'm also crazy bloated . Here's hoping its a pregnancy and not just PMS!!!
> 
> Going to test tomorrow morning with an EPT.

good luck nimyra!


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> As for me... I am around 11 dpo and completely convinced this is going to be my month... But I don't know if I'm just playing mind games with myself. I'm tired, more mellow than usual, and am feeling little twinges ( reminds me of my ligaments adjusting). I'm also crazy bloated . Here's hoping its a pregnancy and not just PMS!!!
> 
> Going to test tomorrow morning with an EPT.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *ESHA*! I will agree with *KELLYnJEN* and *MOMWANNABE*, we found a donor from each of those methods. I also don't think it is too early, the process is long in itself because of all the donor searching and comfortability. Familiarize yourself with these threads, read some journals, we all have been very detailed and will help along the journey! GL:dust:


GL today* NIMYRA*!!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I feel so out today. 7dpo. Boobs only a teeny bit sore but still beg and I feel shitty and emotional :-(


----------



## Esha12

Quick questions... does anyone on here have PCOS? I do and I'm afraid that it will stop me from getting pregnant. I just called my sister who had PCOS and she said she has never had a problem getting pregnant (naturally). I googled pregnancy with PCOS and it varies from person to person. I go se my doctor Monday I'm going to ask about taking fertility meds right away because my first try will be mid November. Any more tips... all of this is a little overwhelming and although my gf is helpful I don't think she feels the same stress that I do.


----------



## Juniperjules

laurac1988 said:


> Ladies I feel so out today. 7dpo. Boobs only a teeny bit sore but still beg and I feel shitty and emotional :-(

Oh hang in there honey!! Your not out until AF shows. And it's still very early days yet for you. From everything I've ever read, the one thing I'm certain of is that you really NEVER know until AF arrives bcos some girls never get any obvious symptoms. And I'm not fully convinced that symptoms in the TWW can ever be trusted- we are just SO aware of our bodies during the TWW that everything might mean something or nothing at all. 

So don't give up hope! My new mantra is that hope is the most important part of TTC, it gets us thru the TWW & it makes us go back & try again & again despite disappointment.. Hang in there


----------



## Juniperjules

Am doing a little happy dance today! Finally have a smiley face on my OPK this morning!!! After wasting at least 2 months by missing Ov thanks to wacky cycles- i feel like the cat thats got the cream today : ) You'd think it was a BFP I'm so excited about it!!! Funny how the goal posts change sometimes, never thought a positive OPK would make me feel so happy & positive! 

Am working till 10pm so can't do any AI till then, and then hopefully another tomoro.. Would love to do a third day as well but that might be pushing it for my OH... But we'll see!


----------



## Blackmoon

Good evening everyone. My gf and I decided we wanted to start a family.. .we read various websites on how to perform home inseminations...we found a donor, got opks and it worked on the first try. My gf is 5 weeks preg now . I'm still in shock, really didn't think it would work. Baby dust n best wishes to all that are ttc.


----------



## KelleyNJen

Blackmoon said:


> Good evening everyone. My gf and I decided we wanted to start a family.. .we read various websites on how to perform home inseminations...we found a donor, got opks and it worked on the first try. My gf is 5 weeks preg now . I'm still in shock, really didn't think it would work. Baby dust n best wishes to all that are ttc.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

:bfn: :cry: I'm 12 or 13 DPO and I know this means I'm out. I've done this enough times to know. Also my temps aren't very high.

So I don't know why I've been feeling all the symptoms I have been, but I guess its something else. And maybe I should worry about the 5 lbs I seem to have gained in the last week. 

I know this is only my first cycle with this new donor, but I really thought this was the time, and I'm so disappointed. 

I am thinking about investing in a clearblue ovulation predictor - I'm not 100% sure I even ovulated this past month because the test strips I was using were so inconclusive.


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> Ladies I feel so out today. 7dpo. Boobs only a teeny bit sore but still beg and I feel shitty and emotional :-(

Don't give up yet! Its still early


----------



## firechild30

Juniperjules said:


> Am doing a little happy dance today! Finally have a smiley face on my OPK this morning!!! After wasting at least 2 months by missing Ov thanks to wacky cycles- i feel like the cat thats got the cream today : ) You'd think it was a BFP I'm so excited about it!!! Funny how the goal posts change sometimes, never thought a positive OPK would make me feel so happy & positive!
> 
> Am working till 10pm so can't do any AI till then, and then hopefully another tomoro.. Would love to do a third day as well but that might be pushing it for my OH... But we'll see!

The first time I got a smiley, I called DH and was like "I know why they are happy faces, I can't stop smiling." I tested with others for months before that but was always unsure. It is definitely an exciting feeling


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> :bfn: :cry: I'm 12 or 13 DPO and I know this means I'm out. I've done this enough times to know. Also my temps aren't very high.
> 
> So I don't know why I've been feeling all the symptoms I have been, but I guess its something else. And maybe I should worry about the 5 lbs I seem to have gained in the last week.
> 
> I know this is only my first cycle with this new donor, but I really thought this was the time, and I'm so disappointed.
> 
> I am thinking about investing in a clearblue ovulation predictor - I'm not 100% sure I even ovulated this past month because the test strips I was using were so inconclusive.

So sorry. It doesn't matter how many cycles we go through, it never gets easier to see BFN. 
When is AF due? 
I am very fond of the digital opks. it took the questioning out of testing for me. I was always so unsure with the reg strips. they are a little more pricey but worth it to me.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: *NIMYRA*... It is an investment but it truly was VERY helpful with our conception, each time we used the CBFM we were able to get pregnant, this one is sticking around alittle longer. I got mine from eBay so it wasn't as expensive. GL :dust:


CONGRATS and welcome :wave: *BLACKMOON*, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!!


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> :bfn: :cry: I'm 12 or 13 DPO and I know this means I'm out. I've done this enough times to know. Also my temps aren't very high.
> 
> So I don't know why I've been feeling all the symptoms I have been, but I guess its something else. And maybe I should worry about the 5 lbs I seem to have gained in the last week.
> 
> I know this is only my first cycle with this new donor, but I really thought this was the time, and I'm so disappointed.
> 
> I am thinking about investing in a clearblue ovulation predictor - I'm not 100% sure I even ovulated this past month because the test strips I was using were so inconclusive.

Sorry about the bfn. Such a disappointing feeling. Not sure if u meant the Clearblue Ov monitor or the Clearblue digital OPKS?? But I think either are worthwhile. I've never used the monitor but I have another brand which is similar. I'm not using it though bcos I found the sticks just too expensive. I've used the Clearblue digital (smiley) OPKS this month & I'm a big fan. No ambiguity- either a smile- or no smile. I've had enough of cheapie ones. Ive also found a great Internet site in the uk which sells them much cheaper than I can get them here (Australia). 

I say go ahead and buy... I'm so happy I spent the extra money for the digital OPKS.


----------



## Blackmoon

Nimyra said:


> :bfn: :cry: I'm 12 or 13 DPO and I know this means I'm out. I've done this enough times to know. Also my temps aren't very high.
> 
> So I don't know why I've been feeling all the symptoms I have been, but I guess its something else. And maybe I should worry about the 5 lbs I seem to have gained in the last week.
> 
> I know this is only my first cycle with this new donor, but I really thought this was the time, and I'm so disappointed.
> 
> I am thinking about investing in a clearblue ovulation predictor - I'm not 100% sure I even ovulated this past month because the test strips I was using were so inconclusive.

Sorry to hear about your BFN but don't give up hope. My gf and I used the clearblue opk and if we hadn't we would have completely missed her ovulation day. From what we had read it said that she would ovulate 14 days after her af started but she didn't ovulate til day 19. The opk made all the difference.


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm freaking out. 8dpo here. Just went to loo and wiped. Shed loads of snotty cm... And a streak of pink blood...


----------



## c.30

Sorry about the BFN Nimyra :hugs:

Welcome and congrats Blackmoon :happydance:

Laura, don't want to get your hopes up but that COULD be implantation bleeding, really hoping it is!!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

That was my first thought. This has never happened before. Freaking out!


----------



## c.30

Try not to freak out hunny, it could be IB but it could just be some spotting in the 2ww. Even if that has never happened to you before, it could just be a strange cycle. Either way, I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## c.30

> Try not to freak out hunny

Although I realise, this is easier said than done :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Of course. I'm not taking it as a definite or anything like that, but it does give me hope. Which is good, considering my hope meter was at 0% the last day or so


----------



## c.30

I'm not sure if I read this or was told it by one my ttc buddies but I THINK at implantation symptoms can decrease as well, something to do with hormones, which may explain the lack of sore bbs yesterday for you. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## laurac1988

How bizarre. I didn't know that!

They are sore again today, but were barely sore yesterday


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh Laura this all sounds so awesome. I really hope that this is your cycle!


----------



## laurac1988

Hope so too. And I hope if it is you can join me soon


----------



## KelleyNJen

Ok girls, my turn for a rant. 

Maybe it is just me but I have noticed that some people are either ignorant, insensitive or just clueless and I am not entirely sure how to handle them. 
Here is the background. My wife is 16 weeks pregnant with our child. A child conceived through unconventional means (frozen donor sperm) but our child none the less. We began this journey together, picked the donor based on his similarity to me, I inseminated her and technically I got her pregnant so I see this child as much my child as it is hers. 

The current situation that is rubbing me the wrong way is this. Several of our friends have asked me if/when I am throwing DWs baby shower. Now correct me if I am wrong but baby showers are usually thrown by friends or family, not the parents of the unborn child. When they ask me this I feel like they are already discounting me as a parent of this child and see it as only my wifes baby. :growlmad: If I were her husband instead of her wife would I be being asked the same? I am at a loss as to how to respond to these people. I want to believe that they are not that insensitive that they are just stupid but either way I am not sure what to say to them. 

Anyone ever been in this situation before? Any advice?


----------



## LeahMSta

I've not been in that situation but I would likely just toss the ball back in their court and say " Is't it considered bad manners to throw a shower for your own child?" If nothing else it will remind them of your place or let them know if it is truely just ignorance.


----------



## Juniperjules

KelleyNJen, I would feel the same way. I'd be frustrated by that. And I think probably it is just stupidity on their behalf... Just not really thinking about it. It's like they are thinking of u as 'the best friend' rather than 'the partner' & 'the other parent'. Which isn't necessarily a terrible crime- but it is unintentionally thoughtless. 

I'm with Leah, I'd be throwing it back at them very quickly and saying something like "no of course not! You don't throw a baby shower for your own child!"

Its kind of one of those things that people do that hurt you a little, but they've done it without intending to offend... They just don't think. It's like when people ask me "so when is OH gonna make an honest woman out of you??"... It seriously makes my blood boil!!! We've been together 17yrs, & perhaps one day we might decide to get married- but if we don't- that's our business, & I actually find it offensive that people think its ok to ask such a question. I once replied with "well actually, I think I'm pretty honest already. I don't need him to marry me to make me complete". And I know people aren't trying to be rude, they are just NOT THINKING. So I forgive them : ) but I've gotta say, I'm a pretty sensitive person, & I can honestly say that I'm always very careful & precise about the things I say to people, so it does always astound me when people just say stuff that I find insensitive/ thoughtless/ rude/ hurtful.


----------



## jakeinsem

Esha12 said:


> Quick questions... does anyone on here have PCOS? I do and I'm afraid that it will stop me from getting pregnant. I just called my sister who had PCOS and she said she has never had a problem getting pregnant (naturally). I googled pregnancy with PCOS and it varies from person to person. I go se my doctor Monday I'm going to ask about taking fertility meds right away because my first try will be mid November. Any more tips... all of this is a little overwhelming and although my gf is helpful I don't think she feels the same stress that I do.

Your doc is the best for answering this but basically they will do an ultrasound of your follicles and also measure your uteral lining thickness. Plus hormones of course. Don't worry too much as this condition can vary a lot. I impregnated a young woman with this :) so I know it's possible.


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for your support. :hugs:

Based on cycle length I'm expecting AF on Friday or Saturday (28/29 day cycles). 

I had a weird cycle though --- my temps weren't in the typical pattern, I had a couple of dips and a slow rise (and not that high in general). I suspect that I have weak ovulation, which would explain the multiple temp dips (body trying to OV twice?) as well as the fact that I didn't get a true positive on any of the cheapie LH strips, but had stronger lines then faded, then stronger again before fading. 

I'm actually thinking that I should try soy isoflavones next cycle to give my body more of chance at a strong ovulation. I know that it can mess with your cycle and your ovulation date (and was too scared to try 3 years ago) but this time around my donor is semi-local so I have more flexibility with donation timing. I think its worth a try.

I'll put up a ticker for next cycle to make things less confusing.


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra, I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you... It's not over yet till AF appears!! I don't know much about the soy myself? I'm doing Chinese medicine to help with everything in general : ) my cycle has been regular 27-28 days for years, then suddenly played up recently. But so far so good this month. My temps were a bit erratic last month but my Chinese lady said she will change that with the herbs etc & the acupuncture. And I definitely saw a difference in my AF for the better this month. 

So, we've done AI twice this cycle. Once last night after getting a positive OPK @10.40am, & once again tonite. So I'm praying my OH's little swimmers are doing their job right now!!! 

And so begins the TWW....


----------



## LeahMSta

We finally have a positive OPK!!! Yesterday afternoon we got the first smile and inseminated last night. We will do insems tonight and tomorrow and then kick back and wait for confirmed O. We are planning to continue everyother day insems until we are certain that O has happened because she has had a couple cycles with a delayed O after the LH surge. The awesome news is that, provided she gets a confirmed O in the next few days, we will get to test the weekend we celebrate our 11th anniversary.


----------



## Nimyra

LeahMSta said:


> We finally have a positive OPK!!! Yesterday afternoon we got the first smile and inseminated last night. We will do insems tonight and tomorrow and then kick back and wait for confirmed O. We are planning to continue everyother day insems until we are certain that O has happened because she has had a couple cycles with a delayed O after the LH surge. The awesome news is that, provided she gets a confirmed O in the next few days, we will get to test the weekend we celebrate our 11th anniversary.

Awesome! Good plan!


----------



## jakeinsem

Best of luck :)


----------



## Juniperjules

Am feeling paranoid today.. Cd 12 & 13 I had alot of EWCM. I then had a positive OPK on cd14. We did AI late on cd14. We also did AI very late on cd15 (actually it was after midnite so technically cd16 really I guess). 

Today is cd 16 & this afternoon I had a fair bit of kinda watery cm also. So now I'm worried that we should be doing an AI today as well?? But with work etc OH & I won't get another opportunity today or even tomoro. 

I know I'm probably being paranoid.. But now I'm feeling flat & worried that we shouldve done more. Does it matter that I didn't actually see any cm on the days I did the AI?? I'm hoping that even if I didn't see any that there was still some up there!!! 

Today I was with a friend talking about all of this- & I started feeling like omg, this is impossible! What are the chances that this will actually work?? Today it feels very unlikely.... I feel paranoid that doing AI seems stupid & silly.. & irritated that we can't just do it the old fashioned way. BUT I keep reminding myself about all the positive stories in this thread. And that AI DOES work. For loads of women in here. 

c30, I keep thinking of you actually- your my positive inspiration at the moment. I know you did AI, & I 'think' you only did one AI?? (correct me if I'm wrong)... & you got ur BFP. .... I just need to try & think positive I guess....


----------



## Mumsiesam

Juniperjules said:


> Am feeling paranoid today.. Cd 12 & 13 I had alot of EWCM. I then had a positive OPK on cd14. We did AI late on cd14. We also did AI very late on cd15 (actually it was after midnite so technically cd16 really I guess).
> 
> Today is cd 16 & this afternoon I had a fair bit of kinda watery cm also. So now I'm worried that we should be doing an AI today as well?? But with work etc OH & I won't get another opportunity today or even tomoro.
> 
> I know I'm probably being paranoid.. But now I'm feeling flat & worried that we shouldve done more. Does it matter that I didn't actually see any cm on the days I did the AI?? I'm hoping that even if I didn't see any that there was still some up there!!!
> 
> Today I was with a friend talking about all of this- & I started feeling like omg, this is impossible! What are the chances that this will actually work?? Today it feels very unlikely.... I feel paranoid that doing AI seems stupid & silly.. & irritated that we can't just do it the old fashioned way. BUT I keep reminding myself about all the positive stories in this thread. And that AI DOES work. For loads of women in here.
> 
> c30, I keep thinking of you actually- your my positive inspiration at the moment. I know you did AI, & I 'think' you only did one AI?? (correct me if I'm wrong)... & you got ur BFP. .... I just need to try & think positive I guess....

Hi Hun I watch this thread a lot n me and my wife did AI and I fell pregnant first time!!! We was shocked we am expecting our child in may jst wanted to let you know it does work and to give you hope ;) xxxx


----------



## ebelle

Hey Juniperjules,

Just wanted to share that the month I got my :bfp: we only did 1 "AI" on ovulation day and that was all it took for success... This is after 16 months, some where we did 4-5 inseminations per cycle.

So dont give up yet, it can happen!


----------



## Juniperjules

Mumsiesam & ebelle... 
THANK YOU for the positive words!!! Now I will add u both to my little list in my head of 'BFPs from AI' : ) You both give me hope that it really can work. Sometimes I feel kinda silly doing this AI & wonder if I'm deluding myself- but without it we have no other option except going straight to a fertility specialist... Which I'll happily do if we have to, but knowing this can work just gives me additional hope. 

I've had a chat to my gorgeous mum about it all tonite, & she gave me a pep talk too. 

Thank you again girls, I really needed to hear from the likes of yourselves today : )


----------



## c.30

Hi Juniper, for the last 6 months that I was trying I was doing AI and only got 1 donation on the day of the +OPK and I'd usually OV the day after. And as you can see from the other ladies, this is all it takes :thumbup:



> Does it matter that I didn't actually see any cm on the days I did the AI??

My cm would "dry up" around OV time which used to worry me, this is why I choose to use pre-seed, but only 1mg in the last 2 months (when I got pregnant) as too much can dilute the sperm apparantly. Lots of water also helped to make my cm fertile :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

Good luck jules and leah! Jules- I think the questioning and crazy feelings are pretty normal around insem time. we are always like: are we doing this properly? Did it keep temp? Did I lay there long enough? Did we use too much preseed? Then after its like should we have done one more or started earlier? 
I begin opk testing today. I just recently treated a yeast infection so I already feel like the odds are against us this cycle. have not got to schedule SA yet cause my doc has been out. and recently discovered that donors gf may be trying to get pregnant without his knowledge. don't know whether to say something to him. I know he is not ready for children of his own and they have not been together long but I don't want to create any tension with her and risk looking him as a donor- he is quite perfect.


----------



## MrsMM24

GOOD LUCK *LEAH*!!! What an awesome BFP that would be an Anny BFP! :dust:


*JUNIPER*, hang in there Hun, we have tried for years, and have gotten pregnant now for the 4th time. We have one DD and so far this one is sticking nicely! It CAN and it WILL happen for you!:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Af came yesterday for me. Was very disappointed at the time, but it was my first month on Metformin, which seems to have shortened my cycles from 36 days to 32... Fingers crossed it can get me down to 28 and lengthen my luteal phase too! Starting b50 complex again from today... 

Almost sure I ovulated this month because of seriously sore boobs. I also have a feeling there may have been a conception - just felt stupidly different to any other month. Not goi g to think of it as a chemical... But I have a feeling.

Right! On to next month!


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> Af came yesterday for me. Was very disappointed at the time, but it was my first month on Metformin, which seems to have shortened my cycles from 36 days to 32... Fingers crossed it can get me down to 28 and lengthen my luteal phase too! Starting b50 complex again from today...
> 
> Almost sure I ovulated this month because of seriously sore boobs. I also have a feeling there may have been a conception - just felt stupidly different to any other month. Not goi g to think of it as a chemical... But I have a feeling.
> 
> Right! On to next month!

Sorry to hear. Do you have BW done to confirm o?


----------



## laurac1988

Nope, because my dr is useless


----------



## c.30

Sorry AF got you Laura!!

I had one of those months when I thought I conceived (January), AF was late but I didn't test, think I was just too scared to. I'd had STRONG nausea all through the 2ww and it just seemed like my BFP was coming so it was very hard when it finally arrived late. 

Plenty of luck and :dust: for this month.


----------



## MrsMM24

So Sorry to hear that AF has come* LAURA* :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

no worries all. im feeling positive for next month


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> no worries all. im feeling positive for next month

:thumbup: Way to keep on keeping on! Has the Metformin stopped making you feel lousy now?


----------



## laurac1988

yeah, I feel much better now. 

Although I do have AF and she is being a witch from hell!


----------



## LeahMSta

My cramps were a bit worse and so was the fatigue my first month on metformin and then I balanced out. Hopefully there will be no second cycle for you! :)


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> no worries all. im feeling positive for next month

Kudos on the remaining positive! Although I would really check into another doc. BW is a pretty easy way to see if you had a nice strong ovulation. I was put on clomid even though I do ovulate on my own, to try to get a stronger ovulation.

Started opk yesterday- no smiley. I think we are going to start nominations tomorrow unless the smiley comes today. trying once again to not obsessed and to keep myself busy with other activities. I feel more laid back, but one we start inseminations I usually get a lil nuts. I am cd12, is it too late to start robitussin? Since I've started clomid my cm hasn't gotten ew at all, the closest I get is watery. Before clomid, I had ewcm. I have increased my water intake to try to help but the only difference I noticed was an increase in amount. I am expecting to ovulate between day 14 and 17.


----------



## laurac1988

Leah - glad you've said that! I've been exhausted this month! It also cut my cycle from 36 to 32 days... Hoping maybe next month will cut me to 28 days - long cycles suck

Fire child - he's trying clomid after three months anyhow.


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> no worries all. im feeling positive for next month
> 
> Kudos on the remaining positive! Although I would really check into another doc. BW is a pretty easy way to see if you had a nice strong ovulation. I was put on clomid even though I do ovulate on my own, to try to get a stronger ovulation.
> 
> Started opk yesterday- no smiley. I think we are going to start nominations tomorrow unless the smiley comes today. trying once again to not obsessed and to keep myself busy with other activities. I feel more laid back, but one we start inseminations I usually get a lil nuts. I am cd12, is it too late to start robitussin? Since I've started clomid my cm hasn't gotten ew at all, the closest I get is watery. Before clomid, I had ewcm. I have increased my water intake to try to help but the only difference I noticed was an increase in amount. I am expecting to ovulate between day 14 and 17.Click to expand...

Firechild have you tried grapefruit juice to increase cm? I was drinking it this week leading into my fertile days & during... And holy moly.. I don't think I've ever had so much before! It wasn't obvious around the day I possibly ovulated- but judging by how much was there before Ov & even today (2dpo) there MUST have been cm up in the cervix around Ov. On at least 3 days including today- I was kinda shocked (& I must admit a little grossed out but happy!) by how much there has been, TMI but I've taken to wearing a little panty liner this week for that very reason. It's worth trying the grapefruit juice, drink a few glasses each day & see how u go?


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooh might try grapefruit juice. Although I found cutting out fizzy drinks and drinking 3L of water a day helped a huge amount too


----------



## Esha12

Even though I'm not doing insems this month I keep checking for ovulation to see if my body will ovulate on it's on since I have PCOS... My gf says that I'm becoming obsessed and that I will stress away my chances of convincing... how do you guys stay stress free :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

I took a month off - that calmed me right down

Maybe just opk once a day - don't worry too much about when you ovulate just try and take it easy. It is so hard not to get stressed out


----------



## Nimyra

I'm out. CD 1 here. 

Definitely going to try soy this month. I think I will start taking it tomorrow night (or maybe the night after) for 5 nights. Also ordered the digital clear blue tests (not the fertility monitor) and have my ovwatch set to use this cycle. That should cover it right?!


----------



## laurac1988

Watch out for soy. Had a 60 day cycle on that bugger!


----------



## Nimyra

Yeah, I've heard that it can throw some women's cycles wayyy off, but be great for others. 

Given that I am not sure I ovulated last month, I figure its worth a try at least once.


----------



## momwannabe81

I did it one month and my cycle didn't change, fx it's same with u


----------



## c.30

Sorry that AF arrived Nimyra, GL and :dust: for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Eurgh. My donor is away up until cd18. Fx I don't ov too early. I normally ov cd26, but last month it was cd 22-24 so fx it doesn't change too much


----------



## jakeinsem

laurac1988 said:


> Eurgh. My donor is away up until cd18. Fx I don't ov too early. I normally ov cd26, but last month it was cd 22-24 so fx it doesn't change too much

Good luck with the timing!


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> I'm out. CD 1 here.
> 
> Definitely going to try soy this month. I think I will start taking it tomorrow night (or maybe the night after) for 5 nights. Also ordered the digital clear blue tests (not the fertility monitor) and have my ovwatch set to use this cycle. That should cover it right?!

Sorry to hear. good luck with the soy. how much are you taking?

We start inseminations tonight. my cm seems better quality this month, but today my cervix has been quite low so far which is odd. not sure what could cause that to happen. no smiley today but gonna start inseminations anyway. Took clomid earlier so hoping I may ovulate just a little earlier this cycle.


----------



## jakeinsem

firechild30 said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. CD 1 here.
> 
> Definitely going to try soy this month. I think I will start taking it tomorrow night (or maybe the night after) for 5 nights. Also ordered the digital clear blue tests (not the fertility monitor) and have my ovwatch set to use this cycle. That should cover it right?!
> 
> Sorry to hear. good luck with the soy. how much are you taking?
> 
> We start inseminations tonight. my cm seems better quality this month, but today my cervix has been quite low so far which is odd. not sure what could cause that to happen. no smiley today but gonna start inseminations anyway. Took clomid earlier so hoping I may ovulate just a little earlier this cycle.Click to expand...

AI or NI? 

:dust:


----------



## firechild30

jakeinsem said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. CD 1 here.
> 
> Definitely going to try soy this month. I think I will start taking it tomorrow night (or maybe the night after) for 5 nights. Also ordered the digital clear blue tests (not the fertility monitor) and have my ovwatch set to use this cycle. That should cover it right?!
> 
> Sorry to hear. good luck with the soy. how much are you taking?
> 
> We start inseminations tonight. my cm seems better quality this month, but today my cervix has been quite low so far which is odd. not sure what could cause that to happen. no smiley today but gonna start inseminations anyway. Took clomid earlier so hoping I may ovulate just a little earlier this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> AI or NI?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

AI


----------



## shefali83

Hello everyone :hi:

This is the first time i am using this group! I have been following this thread since a month and finally posting now!
I am 29 and dh is 30. we both have been trying for our first. we have had two chemicals and one mmc this july. Tests have been all clear. 
I had the 4th bartholin surgery last month(had a chemical pg too the same month). I am quite sore down there because of the stitches and all i had. We didnt want to wait to start ttc again. We are going to opt for home insemination till i am all ready and painfree to have :sex: again. Till then AI is what we are planning to try :happydance: Our doc have given us the green light for both though :thumbup: 
We usually fall pg within few months. Hoping AI would result in the same too :happydance: Fingers crossed!! Praying for a super sticky and healthy bean this time [-o&lt;

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## KelleyNJen

Good luck Shefali!


----------



## shefali83

KelleyNJen said:


> Good luck Shefali!

Thank you dear :flower:

how is the pregnancy treating you ? :) hope all going grt :)


----------



## firechild30

shefali83 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> This is the first time i am using this group! I have been following this thread since a month and finally posting now!
> I am 29 and dh is 30. we both have been trying for our first. we have had two chemicals and one mmc this july. Tests have been all clear.
> I had the 4th bartholin surgery last month(had a chemical pg too the same month). I am quite sore down there because of the stitches and all i had. We didnt want to wait to start ttc again. We are going to opt for home insemination till i am all ready and painfree to have :sex: again. Till then AI is what we are planning to try :happydance: Our doc have given us the green light for both though :thumbup:
> We usually fall pg within few months. Hoping AI would result in the same too :happydance: Fingers crossed!! Praying for a super sticky and healthy bean this time [-o&lt;
> 
> Baby dust to all :dust:

welcome and good luck!


----------



## shefali83

firechild30 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> This is the first time i am using this group! I have been following this thread since a month and finally posting now!
> I am 29 and dh is 30. we both have been trying for our first. we have had two chemicals and one mmc this july. Tests have been all clear.
> I had the 4th bartholin surgery last month(had a chemical pg too the same month). I am quite sore down there because of the stitches and all i had. We didnt want to wait to start ttc again. We are going to opt for home insemination till i am all ready and painfree to have :sex: again. Till then AI is what we are planning to try :happydance: Our doc have given us the green light for both though :thumbup:
> We usually fall pg within few months. Hoping AI would result in the same too :happydance: Fingers crossed!! Praying for a super sticky and healthy bean this time [-o&lt;
> 
> Baby dust to all :dust:
> 
> welcome and good luck!Click to expand...

thanks so much :flower:


----------



## firechild30

Ok. tmi coming: 
DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers? 
This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.


----------



## shefali83

firechild30 said:


> Ok. tmi coming:
> DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers?
> This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.

are you using softcups? they would help in preventing the leakage. reaching an orgasm is a plus point but if the leakage is too much then i would probably avoid it and just put a pillow under my bum and lie down.. i would hate to lose the precious spermies..even one for that matter :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## c.30

I used to leave the syringe in for a full hour and STRAIGHT after I took the syringe out, the softcup would be in, within seconds. I would then orgasm with the softcup in. Once I was using this method, I rarely had any leakage. I think it's normal to feel frustrated firechild :hugs: and I think even if you do have leakage, there are still going to be swimmers where they need to be. :thumbup:

Welcome shefali :hi: hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## shefali83

c.30 said:


> I used to leave the syringe in for a full hour and STRAIGHT after I took the syringe out, the softcup would be in, within seconds. I would then orgasm with the softcup in. Once I was using this method, I rarely had any leakage. I think it's normal to feel frustrated firechild :hugs: and I think even if you do have leakage, there are still going to be swimmers where they need to be. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome shefali :hi: hope you get your sticky bean very soon!

thanks a ton!! hows your pregnancy going? hope all great:thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

Thanks for the ideas girls!
We tried softcups the first cycle. they do not fit over my cervix properly. I've tried even practicing when we weren't inseminations. they are terribly uncomfortable for me. though, maybe its worth giving another shot.


----------



## shefali83

firechild30 said:


> Thanks for the ideas girls!
> We tried softcups the first cycle. they do not fit over my cervix properly. I've tried even practicing when we weren't inseminations. they are terribly uncomfortable for me. though, maybe its worth giving another shot.

Do a trial first with a lube. you can check out youtube tutorials also. believe me its very easy and totally worth it. do give it a second shot. i am sure it would work with lil trial and error :) keep trying!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry AF showed *NIMYRA*... :hugs: I agree, be careful with the SOY, I tried it once and my cycle was almost 50 days.... GL :dust:



Welcome *SHEFALI* and GL :dust:


*LEAH*, that chart looks good Hun!:dust:


:wave: Ladies Hi!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks MrsMM24! We got our crosshairs this morning so 3 days in and 11 to testing. That means the 2ww ends exactly on our anniversary . I knew it would be in the ballpark but 14dpo is right on the money! I hope this is it for so many reasons but the cheesiest of which is: She would be hitting the second tri right before the holidays. That means holiday/announcement cards could go our with our gifts. How awesome would that be?!?!?!? we inseminate -2 -1 and 0 so I know our bases are covered. I just hope we get a sticky!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Leah xxxxx


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks MrsMM24! We got our crosshairs this morning so 3 days in and 11 to testing. That means the 2ww ends exactly on our anniversary . I knew it would be in the ballpark but 14dpo is right on the money! I hope this is it for so many reasons but the cheesiest of which is: She would be hitting the second tri right before the holidays. That means holiday/announcement cards could go our with our gifts. How awesome would that be?!?!?!? we inseminate -2 -1 and 0 so I know our bases are covered. I just hope we get a sticky!!!!

Oh good luck leah! How perfect would it be to get a BFP on this cycle! And we are certainly due for a success!


----------



## jakeinsem

firechild30 said:


> Ok. tmi coming:
> DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers?
> This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.

Oh that's wonderful and ideal. Great that you are using preseed! It's the only thing I use and it's wonderful, slippery, long lasting. IME providing a fantastic orgasm will indeed involve a lot of female fluid and although I understand your concern about losing precious sperm, I doubt that is it. 

As others have suggested, just be sure to keep your hips elevated. I know a lot of gals talk about putting a pillow under the bum, however I find it a great alternative if you instead lay belly down with 2 pillows under the hips so you are up in the air. Provides the ideal angle for NI since a lot of guys like me prefer rear entry, while also taking advantage of gravity to keep the sperms all in and flowing into the cervix.


----------



## Juniperjules

jakeinsem said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. tmi coming:
> DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers?
> This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.
> 
> Oh that's wonderful and ideal. Great that you are using preseed! It's the only thing I use and it's wonderful, slippery, long lasting. IME providing a fantastic orgasm will indeed involve a lot of female fluid and although I understand your concern about losing precious sperm, I doubt that is it.
> 
> As others have suggested, just be sure to keep your hips elevated. I know a lot of gals talk about putting a pillow under the bum, however I find it a great alternative if you instead lay belly down with 2 pillows under the hips so you are up in the air. Provides the ideal angle for NI since a lot of guys like me prefer rear entry, while also taking advantage of gravity to keep the sperms all in and flowing into the cervix.Click to expand...

Jake, no offence meant by this but just wondering why you are reading this thread? Given that it's basically for women or men who are wanting to do home insemination & to get support & info, it seems a little strange that u are in here? I'm guessing your answer could be 'to offer advice', but I've gotta say (& I'm speaking only for myself, I don't know how the other girls feel), but I find it a little distasteful to read a post from you telling one of the girls that you 'prefer rear entry'. I will assume that you may not have intended it that way- but it for me personally I find it a bit innappropriate.


----------



## jakeinsem

OH OK. I like assisted conception very much so just my thoughts and experiences. No offense meant :hugs:


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Hey, just found this site the other day when searching for tips for an at home insemination. I think this is the right place for me!!
Heres a little about me and my story.
My name is Shantel, my partner and I have been together for 4 years (december). I am 24 and she is 28. I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship(yes, I had him very young), but loves that he now has 2 mommies!! And we are going to start inseminating this month! Im soo excited! We have everything in order, from tracking ovulation to our donor. We tried at home insemination 2 years ago, but had hard times and put it on hold. Early this year were ready to go, found a donor but before we got to inseminate he was killed. It was very tragic, he was a family friend. So we kept looking and found another. Well he did nothing but get our hopes up. So we put our dream on hold... And then all of a sudden we actually had 2 friends offer!! So I think its finally our time, it came to us... So now here we are getting ready to start our journey!!

Any tips on home insemination?? I have read a lot and I mean A LOT!! LOL.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hey girls, how do I get my FF charts to show up in my signature??? I've got no idea how... And does it matter if I do all my charting from my iPhone? I can still log in on a normal PC...


----------



## ebelle

my personal experience was I would lie with my bum on a pillow and my legs up, leaning against the wall. and the month that I got my :bfp: we only did 1 insemination on ovulation day and after the insemination, kept the syringe in and my partner helped me reach a very loving orgasm.

I've never had much problem with leakage and we add a bit of preseed into the syringe + insert preseed in vagina 1/2 hr before insemination. I tried soft cups on the days that I needed to go out after the insemination. But if I was staying home, I didnt use them and simply lay in bed as long as I could.

hope this helps!


----------



## c.30

jakesinsem said:


> Shantelleyrae said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just found this site the other day when searching for tips for an at home insemination. I think this is the right place for me!!
> Heres a little about me and my story.
> My name is Shantel, my partner and I have been together for 4 years (december). I am 24 and she is 28. I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship(yes, I had him very young), but loves that he now has 2 mommies!! And we are going to start inseminating this month! Im soo excited! We have everything in order, from tracking ovulation to our donor. We tried at home insemination 2 years ago, but had hard times and put it on hold. Early this year were ready to go, found a donor but before we got to inseminate he was killed. It was very tragic, he was a family friend. So we kept looking and found another. Well he did nothing but get our hopes up. So we put our dream on hold... And then all of a sudden we actually had 2 friends offer!! So I think its finally our time, it came to us... So now here we are getting ready to start our journey!!
> 
> Any tips on home insemination?? I have read a lot and I mean A LOT!! LOL.
> 
> AI or NI?Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but what does it matter if it's AI or NI? It's a rather personal question and it's up to the poster if they want to say which method they're using or not.


----------



## firechild30

Shantelleyrae said:


> Hey, just found this site the other day when searching for tips for an at home insemination. I think this is the right place for me!!
> Heres a little about me and my story.
> My name is Shantel, my partner and I have been together for 4 years (december). I am 24 and she is 28. I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship(yes, I had him very young), but loves that he now has 2 mommies!! And we are going to start inseminating this month! Im soo excited! We have everything in order, from tracking ovulation to our donor. We tried at home insemination 2 years ago, but had hard times and put it on hold. Early this year were ready to go, found a donor but before we got to inseminate he was killed. It was very tragic, he was a family friend. So we kept looking and found another. Well he did nothing but get our hopes up. So we put our dream on hold... And then all of a sudden we actually had 2 friends offer!! So I think its finally our time, it came to us... So now here we are getting ready to start our journey!!
> 
> Any tips on home insemination?? I have read a lot and I mean A LOT!! LOL.

Welcome and good luck


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! (and random gentleman with some possibly well meant but seemingly creepy responses.)

4dpo today. We just finished our "weekend" as we are both off on Sun and Mon. I hatched a new plan to stuff her full of homemade deliciousness and make it so that the eggy is dying to stick around. LOL! Mostly I am making the kitchen my hobby for the 2ww. I have backed and cooked for days and meal planning prep and fresh baked goods are both time consuming and good for DW and a baby. That's what I call multiple birds with one stone. :)


----------



## firechild30

Juniperjules said:


> Hey girls, how do I get my FF charts to show up in my signature??? I've got no idea how... And does it matter if I do all my charting from my iPhone? I can still log in on a normal PC...

Access the full site and find the tab that says share. copy a code (not html) and paste it under signature. hope this helps. and I do everything from my phone(that's why I always have loads of typos lol).


----------



## LeahMSta

firechild30 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, how do I get my FF charts to show up in my signature??? I've got no idea how... And does it matter if I do all my charting from my iPhone? I can still log in on a normal PC...
> 
> Access the full site and find the tab that says share. copy a code (not html) and paste it under signature. hope this helps. and I do everything from my phone(that's why I always have loads of typos lol).Click to expand...

:dohh: you beat me to it! I had to go to my signature for a memory refresher because I couldn't remember how I did it! :haha:


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> Shantelleyrae said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just found this site the other day when searching for tips for an at home insemination. I think this is the right place for me!!
> Heres a little about me and my story.
> My name is Shantel, my partner and I have been together for 4 years (december). I am 24 and she is 28. I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship(yes, I had him very young), but loves that he now has 2 mommies!! And we are going to start inseminating this month! Im soo excited! We have everything in order, from tracking ovulation to our donor. We tried at home insemination 2 years ago, but had hard times and put it on hold. Early this year were ready to go, found a donor but before we got to inseminate he was killed. It was very tragic, he was a family friend. So we kept looking and found another. Well he did nothing but get our hopes up. So we put our dream on hold... And then all of a sudden we actually had 2 friends offer!! So I think its finally our time, it came to us... So now here we are getting ready to start our journey!!
> 
> Any tips on home insemination?? I have read a lot and I mean A LOT!! LOL.
> 
> Welcome and good luckClick to expand...

Yes, good luck Shantelleyrae, it looks like you've been on quite a journey to find a donor. 

Firechild, your chart is looking good :thumbup:

Jules, I had a quick look on my ipod FF, and at the bottom of my chart there's a "more" option and then "share/email chart". I clicked on "create/preview home page" and got given a link which I clicked on. At the top right of the charts that then came up was a "share this page" button. I clicked on that and got the code that you need to put in your signature box. I think it's bbcode for message boards. I hope that helps and doesn't simply confuse you :haha:


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, how do I get my FF charts to show up in my signature??? I've got no idea how... And does it matter if I do all my charting from my iPhone? I can still log in on a normal PC...
> 
> Access the full site and find the tab that says share. copy a code (not html) and paste it under signature. hope this helps. and I do everything from my phone(that's why I always have loads of typos lol).Click to expand...

Alternatively, do this cos it sounds a hell of a lot easier :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *SHANTELLEYRAE*!! GL FXD!:dust: to you and OH.... Our stories are soo very similar. We have a 9 yo DD (10 on 10.27) and we are currently in the very early stages of Preg#2. FXD! We have been together for over 16 years however and have been trying forever for number 2 with some ups and downs. If you have any questions, need help, or just plain support this group of ladies is GREAT and I am of course as they will tell you always around! GL Hun!

*LEAH*, all sounds GREAT! I mean, that's basically how things ended up for us, of course not planned 100% because OV is up in the air always, but as it turns out, we will get to announce during the holidays, conceived during DWs B-day and will be due just after Mother's Day (US) and I kinda doubt I will go fully so maybe right near the day instead. I am feeling some excitement for you two this cycle! FXD! :dust:


Hi Ladies:wave:


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Ok. tmi coming:
> DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers?
> This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.

After we do the AI I always lie down hips up on pillows for at least 30-40 mins. I attempt having an O but cant always manage it lying with legs up on pillows! Not conducive for me! : ) however i did read somewhere that someone was having the O BEFORE inseminating... You could try that,& just be quicksmart with the AI?? Then I reckon if u can stay lying down for as long as possible, then ur probably good!

I think it was you Firechild who calmed me down just after we did the AI last week?? I was flippin out a little worrying that we should've done another one the day after Ov?? I'm not certain but I think it mightve been you?- anyway, whoever it was, they were very wise, & correctly pointed out that at Ov we all have a habit of freaking out & questioning EVERYTHING that weve done.. The day, the timing, the method, did some spill out afterwards??... It does ur head in. So try & relax & know that you've done ur best, & the rest we can't control.


----------



## firechild30

It would appear that for the last two cycles I am getting a positive opk the same day I ovulate. does anyone have any experience with this? 
We do our last insemination tonight. though I think its too late, I have been quite cramp all day. I really hope that this is the cycle for us.


----------



## Juniperjules

Thanks for the chart info ladies... Will try to add my chart after work tonite!


----------



## Shantelleyrae

AI... Definitly not interested in NI. Ive had a lot of offers but its too awkward for me.


----------



## shefali83

MrsMM24 said:


> So sorry AF showed *NIMYRA*... :hugs: I agree, be careful with the SOY, I tried it once and my cycle was almost 50 days.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome *SHEFALI* and GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *LEAH*, that chart looks good Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> :wave: Ladies Hi!

thanks sweetie :flower:


----------



## shefali83

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks MrsMM24! We got our crosshairs this morning so 3 days in and 11 to testing. That means the 2ww ends exactly on our anniversary . I knew it would be in the ballpark but 14dpo is right on the money! I hope this is it for so many reasons but the cheesiest of which is: She would be hitting the second tri right before the holidays. That means holiday/announcement cards could go our with our gifts. How awesome would that be?!?!?!? we inseminate -2 -1 and 0 so I know our bases are covered. I just hope we get a sticky!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

An anniversary BFP would be awesome for sure!! rooting for you!! GL :flower:


----------



## shefali83

Juniperjules said:


> jakeinsem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. tmi coming:
> DH and I began inseminations last night. If I have an orgasm before or after, then it always seems like there is leakage. to be quite honest though I can't really tell if the leakage is preseed, donation, or mine. Everything I read says it is beneficial to orgasm and its part of the babymaking DH and I can enjoy together but is it worth it if we are looking swimmers?
> This is so frustrating! I can only take clomid 3 more months and this whole process is making me go crazy! it doesn't matter how much I read pregnant how confident I feel beforehand, every cycle around insemination time I feel like we are doing everything wrong.
> 
> Oh that's wonderful and ideal. Great that you are using preseed! It's the only thing I use and it's wonderful, slippery, long lasting. IME providing a fantastic orgasm will indeed involve a lot of female fluid and although I understand your concern about losing precious sperm, I doubt that is it.
> 
> As others have suggested, just be sure to keep your hips elevated. I know a lot of gals talk about putting a pillow under the bum, however I find it a great alternative if you instead lay belly down with 2 pillows under the hips so you are up in the air. Provides the ideal angle for NI since a lot of guys like me prefer rear entry, while also taking advantage of gravity to keep the sperms all in and flowing into the cervix.Click to expand...
> 
> Jake, no offence meant by this but just wondering why you are reading this thread? Given that it's basically for women or men who are wanting to do home insemination & to get support & info, it seems a little strange that u are in here? I'm guessing your answer could be 'to offer advice', but I've gotta say (& I'm speaking only for myself, I don't know how the other girls feel), but I find it a little distasteful to read a post from you telling one of the girls that you 'prefer rear entry'. I will assume that you may not have intended it that way- but it for me personally I find it a bit innappropriate.Click to expand...

i second you. you just wrote what i was thinking. very strange to have a guy around talking like this.. make me very uncomfortable about posting personals.. :shrug:


----------



## shefali83

Shantelleyrae said:


> Hey, just found this site the other day when searching for tips for an at home insemination. I think this is the right place for me!!
> Heres a little about me and my story.
> My name is Shantel, my partner and I have been together for 4 years (december). I am 24 and she is 28. I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship(yes, I had him very young), but loves that he now has 2 mommies!! And we are going to start inseminating this month! Im soo excited! We have everything in order, from tracking ovulation to our donor. We tried at home insemination 2 years ago, but had hard times and put it on hold. Early this year were ready to go, found a donor but before we got to inseminate he was killed. It was very tragic, he was a family friend. So we kept looking and found another. Well he did nothing but get our hopes up. So we put our dream on hold... And then all of a sudden we actually had 2 friends offer!! So I think its finally our time, it came to us... So now here we are getting ready to start our journey!!
> 
> Any tips on home insemination?? I have read a lot and I mean A LOT!! LOL.

preseed, softcups, legs elevated, Big O post insem.. i am sure you know of all these :D let me know if i missed out anything :)


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> It would appear that for the last two cycles I am getting a positive opk the same day I ovulate. does anyone have any experience with this?
> We do our last insemination tonight. though I think its too late, I have been quite cramp all day. I really hope that this is the cycle for us.

I OV'd the same day as OPK 2 separate months, both times I got the donation 6pm that evening. I didn't get a BFP that way but I do know of a lady, doing AI, who got her BFP with a donation the day after OV and now she has a little boy so "late" donations can work. I think from looking at your chart, your timing has been perfect. My fingers are tightly crossed that this is your month!!


----------



## cc2mums

Hello Ladies,

Newbees here just looking at information for the next stage in our TTC Journey.

Im Cassie and My partner is Alex. We would like to find out a little more about the AI process so will be reading and stalking for a little while if thats ok?!

Many Thanks

Casssie :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

cc2mums said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Newbees here just looking at information for the next stage in our TTC Journey.
> 
> Im Cassie and My partner is Alex. We would like to find out a little more about the AI process so will be reading and stalking for a little while if thats ok?!
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Casssie :flower:

:wave: welcome! 
This thread was how we started our TTC journey too. :thumbup: There's no need to stalk silently. Feel free to jump in and ask questions. My partner and I are in our 7th month of TTC #1 and I am happy to help in any way I can. These ladies are helpful and super protective.


----------



## Nimyra

Regarding the Soy Isoflavones. 

I am doing 80, 80, 120, 120, 160? days 2-6. Hoping and praying it does what I hope it will do and doesn't give me an crazy cycle like some people reported. This board is full of stories of women who tried soy and had great success, so I'm trying not to fret too much. 

I may have to take a few months off trying after this month, so hoping and praying this is my month!


----------



## ticking.clock

I have to say ladies that I did doggy with my donor, and got pregnant with the baby I lost,
Anything that helps the sperm stay in will increase your chances

Not defending jake but giving a woman who did NI's view x


----------



## Juniperjules

Ticking clock, maybe I'm being sexist.. But I'd rather hear that info from you than the previous poster! Not simply bcos ur female but bcos I don't question ur motivations for being in here...I fear he may be a lurker in here for all the wrong reasons. 

Today I'm feeling a bit flat. I'm 7dpo & right on usual schedule I've got 1 tender bb!! 7 days b4 AF comes I always get tenderness in my right bb due to cysts... Which makes me feel that this month is a bust : (


----------



## eli5rose

Ok, ladies, I've been waiting for my 12 week scan to give you an update here.
Here is a quick recap of my story - 35 yrs old, got my :bfp: on first try with AI when insem one day post-OV, orgasm during insem with syringe, no preseed, no softcup, just legs up for 20 min. Just super surprised it happened so fast, but quite happy today to find out all is well and it seems it's a sticky one :thumbup: :happydance:
In the meantime, I've been reading your posts and following your stories here.
Sending lots of :dust: to Laura, firechild, Shefali, Nimyra and the rest of you wonderful ladies.
I'm sorry to say, but I'm also getting some weird vibes from the only guy here :nope:
@ Mrs MM24 - almost 10 weeks this Friday - hoooray!!! Hope not much nausea and morning sickness. I had the worst 10th and 11th weeks - trobbing headaches and feeling super run down, but we are all different & hope not too bad for you.
@ Sheryl - we are exactly one week apart. Good luck with your 12 wks appointment next week :hugs:

Also, I'm still riding my motorcycle, but forgot to ask the doctor today if I can continue or better not? Suggestions? I'm 12 weeks and 2 days, so not quite sure.

To all - just by looking at the pictures - what do you say - boy or a girl?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0435.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## firechild30

Welcome Cassie, and good luck! I also joined the thread before beginning. these ladies are so helpful and supportive, and truly inspiring. You can come here to vent, to get comfort, or to just update and get some input. I have roamed several threads and feel that the women hear are the most wonderful of all the boards!

Jules- I know it is you that is always reminding us that it isn't over til AF rears her nasty head.:) and remember that AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are quite similar. how many times have we seen our expecting mamas on here say that they felt like they were out before they got their BFP? 

I have been having a terrible week at work and have really been hating the clomid! The SA for our donor is set up for the first week of November. My doc is really pushing the iui as I only have 3 rounds of clomid available. He even said he will allow DH to push the syringe after everything is set up.:)
All together it will cost us about 700 per procedure (scans, trigger, etc.). It is certainly reasonable, but we will loose the intimacy we have with doing it at home.
DH's birthday is this weekend, I am looking forward to celebrating. if we are on course this cycle, we will test on Halloween.
Where are our BFPs this month girls? When is everybody testing?
Thank you for sharing eli! That's a beautiful lil bean you have there!


----------



## ticking.clock

Elirose, I'd say boy x


----------



## KelleyNJen

Elirose....I rode my motorcycle up until 14 weeks with my first. After that I was just not confident with the balance and my changing body. Strangely enough it was on my bicycle with my second child where I got into an accident. :dohh: so you never know. 

Congrats and a happy & healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## ticking.clock

Juniperjules said:


> Ticking clock, maybe I'm being sexist.. But I'd rather hear that info from you than the previous poster! Not simply bcos ur female but bcos I don't question ur motivations for being in here...I fear he may be a lurker in here for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Today I'm feeling a bit flat. I'm 7dpo & right on usual schedule I've got 1 tender bb!! 7 days b4 AF comes I always get tenderness in my right bb due to cysts... Which makes me feel that this month is a bust : (

No probs Hunni, I won't mention the other positions we did, but will say it was relaxed and enjoyable and didn't feel awkward :haha:


----------



## firechild30

Got my crosshairs today but had a slight temp drop. I am officially in 2ww. this is always the hardest time I think. I am going to try my best just to keep my mind off of it. have had lots of cramping and pressure, but that has been pretty common post o on clomid.


----------



## Juniperjules

ticking.clock said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Ticking clock, maybe I'm being sexist.. But I'd rather hear that info from you than the previous poster! Not simply bcos ur female but bcos I don't question ur motivations for being in here...I fear he may be a lurker in here for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Today I'm feeling a bit flat. I'm 7dpo & right on usual schedule I've got 1 tender bb!! 7 days b4 AF comes I always get tenderness in my right bb due to cysts... Which makes me feel that this month is a bust : (
> 
> No probs Hunni, I won't mention the other positions we did, but will say it was relaxed and enjoyable and didn't feel awkward :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, I'm all for keeping it interesting!! : ) and clearly it worked out very nicely for ur BFP!


----------



## Juniperjules

Elirose... I'm thinking pink! ; )


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *CC2MUMS*... I'm certain we all started as stalkers, but as you will soon find, you are going to be jumping in here soon. Do not hesitate to ask away and feel comfy in knowing that we are going to give you all types of info, opinions and support! GL on the journey!:dust:


*ELIROSE*... YAY! Awesome update Hun! Even more awesome scan pic, I'm going to throw my name in the hat for BOY... As for the MS, it comes and goes... Definitely less frequently than it was a week or so ago, BUT whe few times it sneaks in, it is far more rough, no vomit so I am thankful for that. The biggest thing is my FATIGUE, it is so ridiculous, I can barely stay awake when DD is doing homework after school. I mean, I have NEVER been the the "lazy" type, but you can label me that now. Working 8 or so hrs a day is about all that I can withstand. I have no appetite but make myself eat and I have lost aboout 10lbs, had to dig out clothes from yrs ago, it looks more like 20-25lbs... My scan is 10.23 so we are anxious and scared all at the same time.... 

How is it going over there *LEAH*???

*CHERYL*, how are you getting along nearing that 2nd Trim? We are like 2 weeks apart exactly.

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## LeahMSta

Things here are plugging right along. Last night DW had some nausea out of nowhere. I totally know it could be nothing but I can't help but like it. We are both trying not to symptom spot but when stuff like that happens, You can't help but to be a tiny bit hopeful that it is because there is something happening in there. LOL! She also has an earache. It is her first ear infection as an adult and she is not thrilled about it. When we went to see the Dr she told him before he wrote any prescriptions that she may be pregnant and he offered to give her a test. I told him that she was only 5dpo and I doubt she would even maybe show up positive as it is so early. He moved along in the conversation and then asked again if she wanted to take a urine test. Needless to say it was both annoying and slightly amusing that he thought it may come back positive. Other than the earache we are on top of the world right now. Just waiting to see that second line on the 25th :)


----------



## c.30

MrsMM24 said:


> *CHERYL*, how are you getting along nearing that 2nd Trim? We are like 2 weeks apart exactly.

I know, I love that we are PG at the same time! I'm doing really well, thank you. My nausea stopped the day before I hit the 10 week mark. I have a lovely big bloat (I put pics in my journal, page 9) which actually makes me look like I'm pregnant. I've had lots of cramps over the last week which "scared" me a bit but I know they can be normal and my buddies reassured me of this. I'm also having round ligament pain which is also reassuring. :thumbup: I am *SOOOOO* impatient for my scan, lol. My first tri has flown by but time seems to have slowed down now cos I'm so looking forward to the 25th!!! Will share my scan pic next week :thumbup:


----------



## c.30

Leah, just seen the date in your post. Looks like we're both looking forward to the 25th. Everything's tightly crossed for that second line for you :dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

I can't believe I'm in my last week of second tri


----------



## firechild30

Leah- chart looks really good! I am hoping and prayer so hard for you and jules and laura. I can't wait to see your BFPs. here's to hoping October is a lucky month for each of us!


----------



## LeahMSta

I want my anniversary BFP so bad it hurts. Here's to hoping we all get that second line this cycle. :) I've stopped getting too excited about DW charts just because they are always beautiful and climbing....until they arent. ;)


----------



## Shantelleyrae

So when is the best time to do the inseminations?? I am soo confused because soo many people say different time frames. My donor knows and is okay with at least 3 times. I was thinking before Positive LH surge, the day of Positive and the next day. For ladies that are pregnant what worked best for you?? Ive seen a lot of people waiting a few days after LH surge.. Im pretty regular, 27 to 29 day cycles. I have been tracking on an app for about a year now. I just started my period yesterday and will start trying this cyce!! Im soo excited and just want as much info as possible! LOL. Getting all my research done before its time. Any advice is much appreciated!! Thanks in advance! And good luck ladies!!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> I want my anniversary BFP so bad it hurts. Here's to hoping we all get that second line this cycle. :) I've stopped getting too excited about DW charts just because they are always beautiful and climbing....until they arent. ;)

Maybe you will not be getting excite, but I will be for you. :coffee: waiting and watching.....


----------



## shefali83

Shantelleyrae said:


> So when is the best time to do the inseminations?? I am soo confused because soo many people say different time frames. My donor knows and is okay with at least 3 times. I was thinking before Positive LH surge, the day of Positive and the next day. For ladies that are pregnant what worked best for you?? Ive seen a lot of people waiting a few days after LH surge.. Im pretty regular, 27 to 29 day cycles. I have been tracking on an app for about a year now. I just started my period yesterday and will start trying this cyce!! Im soo excited and just want as much info as possible! LOL. Getting all my research done before its time. Any advice is much appreciated!! Thanks in advance! And good luck ladies!!

Hey :flower:

we are cycle buddies :happydance: i am cd1 today. your insem plan sounds good-before Positive LH surge, the day of Positive and the next day. are you using opks? or do you go by the app :)


----------



## shefali83

LeahMSta said:


> I want my anniversary BFP so bad it hurts. Here's to hoping we all get that second line this cycle. :) I've stopped getting too excited about DW charts just because they are always beautiful and climbing....until they arent. ;)

your chart looks promising..i hope this is your month!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## eli5rose

Thanks, wonderful ladies, for all your guesses on the gender and for your good wishes. Sending truck loads of :dust: to all TTC and fingers crossed this is your cycle :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0435.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ttcrainbow

eli5rose said:


> Thanks, wonderful ladies, for all your guesses on the gender and for your good wishes. Sending truck loads of :dust: to all TTC and fingers crossed this is your cycle :hugs:

Theres apparently a theory on the gender of the baby depending on when you inseminated. Apparently girl swimmers live longer than the boys but are slower. If you inseminated 3,2,1 days before ov then chances are the boys have died off and the girls are at the top of the tube waiting for the eggy to drop out. However if you insem on the day of ov or the day after the boys will be able to get to the egg on its journey down the fallopian tube way faster than the girl. So if you insemed when you ovulated chances are its a boy.

Mine is a bit more difficult to work out as i used the fertility monitor so insemmed for 5 days from the day of my high fertility right to the evening before ov. Therefore it could technically be both as there was fresh loads going in daily.

Not that I mind what it is, although i do prefer girls names and clothes :) But only 2 weeks and 3 days until i can hopefully find out. Im not holding my breath though as i had an emergency scan last week due to contracting pains and bubble (our nickname for baby) was somersaulting and moving so much they couldnt get measurements let alone anything else!!!

Cant wait to see the baby again!!

Good luck with your pregnancy.

Cheryl, so happy for your pregnancy and looking forward to seeing the scan picture.

Leah I really hope this is your month.

Laura hang in there!

Babydust to all of the rest of you still trying to conceive


----------



## Shantelleyrae

shefali83 said:


> Shantelleyrae said:
> 
> 
> So when is the best time to do the inseminations?? I am soo confused because soo many people say different time frames. My donor knows and is okay with at least 3 times. I was thinking before Positive LH surge, the day of Positive and the next day. For ladies that are pregnant what worked best for you?? Ive seen a lot of people waiting a few days after LH surge.. Im pretty regular, 27 to 29 day cycles. I have been tracking on an app for about a year now. I just started my period yesterday and will start trying this cyce!! Im soo excited and just want as much info as possible! LOL. Getting all my research done before its time. Any advice is much appreciated!! Thanks in advance! And good luck ladies!!
> 
> Hey :flower:
> 
> we are cycle buddies :happydance: i am cd1 today. your insem plan sounds good-before Positive LH surge, the day of Positive and the next day. are you using opks? or do you go by the app :)Click to expand...


I will be using opks but gonna go by the app for the early day. I definitly dont want to miss a single chance of me getting preggos!! I may even see if the donor will be available for a 4th attempt. I have seen a lot of ladies getting it done on the first try, I could only wish that I could be that lucky!! I dont know if I could go through with months of trying, a lot of ladies on here have had a very difficult journey. But in the end, it is definitly worth it!! But I am soo glad I found this thread!! I hope it can keep me sane while trying!! :)


----------



## eli5rose

KelleyNJen said:


> Elirose....I rode my motorcycle up until 14 weeks with my first. After that I was just not confident with the balance and my changing body. Strangely enough it was on my bicycle with my second child where I got into an accident. :dohh: so you never know.
> 
> Congrats and a happy & healthy 9 months to you!

Thank you. And about the riding of my motorcycle, I'll wait until it feels uncomfortable or see if I can ask my doctor about it. I'm mostly worried about the shaking and bumping...


----------



## eli5rose

Thanks, Ttcrainbow for the gender theory. So far, most votes are for boy. I can't wait 4 and half weeks to do the scan and find out. I also found some gender test kits on Amazon, but I'm not sure how accurate those are and think it's more waste of money. In terms of my preference - as longg as the baby is healthy, I don't really care.
And by the way, I'm glad all was OK with the emergency scan. That must have been horrifying. Do you drink coffee at all? I cut back, but I still a cup or two a day - maybe it also makes the baby jittery. Anyway, good luck with everything. :)


----------



## Ttcrainbow

eli5rose said:


> Thanks, Ttcrainbow for the gender theory. So far, most votes are for boy. I can't wait 4 and half weeks to do the scan and find out. I also found some gender test kits on Amazon, but I'm not sure how accurate those are and think it's more waste of money. In terms of my preference - as longg as the baby is healthy, I don't really care.
> And by the way, I'm glad all was OK with the emergency scan. That must have been horrifying. Do you drink coffee at all? I cut back, but I still a cup or two a day - maybe it also makes the baby jittery. Anyway, good luck with everything. :)

Thank you  By the way my bump is (really big for 17 weeks) everyone thinks its a boy too and yea i dont mind as long as i get a big cuddle :)
They still dont know what is wrong but i got a gush of fluid so was worried i was leaking amnio fluid but they think a cyst on my ovary burst but they cannot see that ovary as bubble is in the way. As long as the baby is ok i can live with the pain. I am on cocodamol and for a week i had to take it constantly but it has gone way down now to just a little while every day and i can cope with that pain without pills. I dont drink tea or coffee but i do have a diet coke with lunch and dinner, am going to have to find the caffeine free one i think.
Thank you. We can compare 20week scan photos


----------



## firechild30

Its only one temp. it could be nothing. no reason to get excited.
I hate the 2ww!


----------



## firechild30

Tomorrow is end of week one of the 2ww. no symptoms except what has been normal with clomid.
The thread has been quite this weekend. hope everyone is well. good luck to those getting donations and anyone else who might be in 2ww. 
Cheryl- can't wait to see some picks this week. so excited for you think of you often.
Leah- fingers crossed!


----------



## LeahMSta

We may be seeing signs of success. DW got sick after supper and is a cartoonish over emotional version of her self. She is not emotional at all and got choked up twice today. She thinks it is cruel that I am celebrating her misery. I say, someone has to stay positive and it probably won't be the one loosing her dinner. LOL! Just a few more days. 

Firechild30- FX for you too!!!


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, how do I get my FF charts to show up in my signature??? I've got no idea how... And does it matter if I do all my charting from my iPhone? I can still log in on a normal PC...
> 
> Access the full site and find the tab that says share. copy a code (not html) and paste it under signature. hope this helps. and I do everything from my phone(that's why I always have loads of typos lol).Click to expand...
> 
> Alternatively, do this cos it sounds a hell of a lot easier :rofl: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Geez... I THINK I finally managed to get my chart on here??? So I pasted a link into BnB.. But does that mean it updates to a new chart each new month?? Or do I have to go in and do it each month???

Thanks for ur help girls...


----------



## Juniperjules

Oh it's not there!!! Hmmmm..

Scrub that... It is now... NO IDEA wot I'm doing here.. Hehe.. ; )


----------



## LeahMSta

Juniperjules said:


> Oh it's not there!!! Hmmmm..
> 
> Scrub that... It is now... NO IDEA wot I'm doing here.. Hehe.. ; )

You've got it. It will update automatically so just keep plugging in your info :)


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Tomorrow is end of week one of the 2ww. no symptoms except what has been normal with clomid.
> The thread has been quite this weekend. hope everyone is well. good luck to those getting donations and anyone else who might be in 2ww.
> Cheryl- can't wait to see some picks this week. so excited for you think of you often.
> Leah- fingers crossed!

Thanks Leah for the info ; ) I hope ur other halfs loss of dinner is a great sign! Got everything crossed for u both!! 

Firechild, it has been quiet here. it's excruciating isn't it this TWW! I hope ur's moves along swiftly... I'm going in holiday a month today to Florida & I really want to loose maybe 2-3 kilos.. Which I could do easily if I wasn't in the TWW! I'm too nervous to go flat out exercising but then when AF turns up I'll be sooooo frustrated that I wasted 2 wks!! Urggghhh am VERY VERY irritable today. I almost blew a gasket with my OH earlier.. I got so flushed in the face & felt like I was gonna explode. And I've also just had a fight with both my parents... Phew.. Need to take some big deep breaths....


----------



## ticking.clock

eeeeeek im heading into 3rd trimester this week, going sooooooooooo fast lol


----------



## firechild30

Really feeling out already. Donor going for SA beginning of next month and we may try IUI next cycle. I can only do three more rounds of clomid. this feels like the beginning to yet another very long week.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *TICKING*!


*LEAH*, sorry your wife got sick, but definitely sounds like a good sign... Tell her I said, "let LEAH laugh now... if she is anything like my DW, she will get ALLLLLL the symptoms later" :haha: :dust:


GL *FIRECHILD* :dust:


SWAYING is a hard things to do for gender, but insem days being day before, day of, and day after OV are the most successful but other days an get through too depending on your surge and your fertile CM, definitely worth the CBFM or OPKS... GL :dust:


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies can I join your thread pls??

I'm on my 6th cycle of home AI with a sperm donor. I have one DS and have had 3 MC's with my ex husband. I never took more than 3 cycles to fell pregnant with my ex hubby but this week will be my 6th cycle with a donor and feel its never going to happen.
Does anybody have any good tips?? We are using the pot and syringe method.

Congrats on the BFP's and good luck to all the perspective BFP's :) xx


----------



## firechild30

mwaah said:


> Hi ladies can I join your thread pls??
> 
> I'm on my 6th cycle of home AI with a sperm donor. I have one DS and have had 3 MC's with my ex husband. I never took more than 3 cycles to fell pregnant with my ex hubby but this week will be my 6th cycle with a donor and feel its never going to happen.
> Does anybody have any good tips?? We are using the pot and syringe method.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's and good luck to all the perspective BFP's :) xx

Welcome! I wish I had some great tip for you, but sadly I am still not sure I'm getting right. Are you using opks or temping? Good luck.


----------



## mwaah

firechild30 said:


> Welcome! I wish I had some great tip for you, but sadly I am still not sure I'm getting right. Are you using opks or temping? Good luck.

Thank you, what cycle are you on? I'm using OPK's and they have always been reliable. I even get O pains so know exactly when it happens.
I have just ordered some soft cups after reading good things about them but sadly they wont be here for this cycle.
What days do you insem on? We have been doing the day of smiley face and the 2 days after.
This cycle we are going to try, today ( day before smiley face) Tomorrow ( hopefully smiley face day) and Friday ( 2 days after smiley face)

xx


----------



## Blackmoon

ticking.clock said:


> eeeeeek im heading into 3rd trimester this week, going sooooooooooo fast lol

Congratulation. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *MWAAH*.... GL to you in your journey. I am willing to give any information I may have as we have been success a few times, have 1 DD, and are carrying a precious little bean now. Please feel free to read more of the information I give posted in my journal... :dust:


How's everyone doing today?


----------



## eli5rose

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome *MWAAH*.... GL to you in your journey. I am willing to give any information I may have as we have been success a few times, have 1 DD, and are carrying a precious little bean now. Please feel free to read more of the information I give posted in my journal... :dust:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today?

I'm having trouble sleeping the last three days - I wake up twice a night, starving and I cannot go back to sleep until i eat something. I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. Anyway, having the same crazy symptoms?


----------



## MrsMM24

*ELI*... YES! Having the same symptoms. I cannot really sleep more than 5-6 hours every night, and I'm super tired during the day but my body won't allow me to sleep past that. I snack really quick and then try to fall asleep... Doesn't work. Then I only have an appetite in the morning and nothing throughout the whole day... soooo unlike me. Happy 13 weeks tomorrow!!! I can't wait to see that day myself!


We had our 2nd scan today and all seems well in there for the LO. Despite my lack of eating habits and nausea and weight loss.


----------



## eli5rose

MrsMM24 said:


> *ELI*... YES! Having the same symptoms. I cannot really sleep more than 5-6 hours every night, and I'm super tired during the day but my body won't allow me to sleep past that. I snack really quick and then try to fall asleep... Doesn't work. Then I only have an appetite in the morning and nothing throughout the whole day... soooo unlike me. Happy 13 weeks tomorrow!!! I can't wait to see that day myself!
> 
> 
> We had our 2nd scan today and all seems well in there for the LO. Despite my lack of eating habits and nausea and weight loss.

Thanks. Yes, same here - super tired all day, eating during the night, but my appetite is pretty constant - I can't believe you are losing weight though :wacko: I'm afraid I'm putting too much on. I also have those weird occasional cramps and pulls in there as things are getting stretched out. Honestly, every day is so different in terms of symptoms and things happening with my body that when I wake up I wonder - is it going to be all day headache or super emotional day or what - my pregnancy keeps me guessing. 

Happy 2nd scan - what a peace of mind to see the little one moving in there and to hear the heart beat :hugs: I wish I had a scan every week. 

By the way, what do you think about getting a doppler at home? they are only $50 and I'm thinking about making the investment :-k


----------



## firechild30

mwaah said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I wish I had some great tip for you, but sadly I am still not sure I'm getting right. Are you using opks or temping? Good luck.
> 
> Thank you, what cycle are you on? I'm using OPK's and they have always been reliable. I even get O pains so know exactly when it happens.
> I have just ordered some soft cups after reading good things about them but sadly they wont be here for this cycle.
> What days do you insem on? We have been doing the day of smiley face and the 2 days after.
> This cycle we are going to try, today ( day before smiley face) Tomorrow ( hopefully smiley face day) and Friday ( 2 days after smiley face)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Next cycle will be cycle 4. I am on clomid and can only take it for 6 cycles, we have been trying to time inseminations for day before smiley, day of, then everyday until and including day of temp shift. the last two months have been a little confusing because it would appear I get my first smiley the same day I ovulate. Our donor is really wonderful and will provide up to 5 donations a cycle if needed. 

I have entered the second week of 2ww. nothing out of the ordinary going on. tender bb (normal), and some pinching and cramping going on. did cd22 bloodwork yesterday, should have results by Fri. hopefully the clomid dosage is fine and I had a good ovulation. I'm trying very hard not to get discouraged. Its going to be difficult to arrange inseminations over the holidays with crazy schedules and lots of extra things to do.


----------



## cc2mums

Hi Firechild.

What dose of clomid are you on if you dont mind me asking? My friend had hers upped after the second cycle as 50mg didn't result in good enough ovulation.

On her 5th cycle she was on 150 I believe, even then it took two cycles.

Baby Dust to you x


----------



## firechild30

cc2mums said:


> Hi Firechild.
> 
> What dose of clomid are you on if you dont mind me asking? My friend had hers upped after the second cycle as 50mg didn't result in good enough ovulation.
> 
> On her 5th cycle she was on 150 I believe, even then it took two cycles.
> 
> Baby Dust to you x

I took 50mg first cycle - progesterone went from 10.5(natural) to 13. 2nd cycle doc increased to 100mg (they like to see 15-16 when medicated). lab ran wrong test on bloodwork so this cycle I repeated 100mg and just had bloodwork yesterday. Honestly, I hate the clomid. lol just hoping all the nasty side effects will be worth it


----------



## ladyfrankee

Hi all, ive not posted on this for a few months :( we had some issues with our previous sperm donor &#55357;&#56447; we just started back this month with a new donor, did only 1 insemination 11 days ago and about 1 hour ago i got a bfp!!! On a clearblue digi test which puts me at 1-2 weeks pregnant, im just posting to tell anyone ttc using sperm donation not to give up hope, it can and does work, we were at the point of stopping if it did not work this month but we've been blessed with our bfp as im sure many others will be

Good luck to you all 
Xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*ELI*, I wish I could get a scan weekly too.... due to my history, we have them like every 2 weeks now, if all is well on the 6th, that will be my last scan until JANUARY!!!! That is scary but that also means all is going well. As for the at home doppler, we have been eyeing one since our 1st MC last year and WILL be getting one next month. Just for piece of mind and for DD because she has will love to be able to hear and be a part. She doesn't even know right now as we are focusing on getting to that 2nd Trimester as well as her 10th Bday this weekend! We are watching one or two ono eBay right now and have been for over a year!


----------



## mwaah

MRSMM41- Congrats on your pregnancy and sorry for your losses. I read your journal, ty. My softcups arrived an hour before my donor did so had a quick practice, not sure its in right but its not uncomfortable and there isnt any leakage :) FX 

Firechild - goodluck now you are in the TWW. Thats fab you get so many donations. My smiley face came a day earlier than planned (yesterday) so had a donation yesterday with a syringe, today and tomorrow i am trying the soft cups.... I'm feeling a little hopeful. Anything is worth a try right?

Ladyfrankee- Congratulations, you have given me hope. H & H 9 months xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*MWAAH* Thanks, and feel free to read any time Hun, I love all my journal stalkers! :haha: sooo happy they arrived for the donor. And by your description, it sounds like it is in juuuust fine. the part that is the messiest for me is when it's time to take it out, and really not then because I do it over the toilet or in the shower... Besides, after it stays up there where it should be in place I'm happy to know they swimmers are going strong!


----------



## mwaah

I will do, its amazing how time flies, one minute you are reading about someones BFP then next thing you know the little bean has arrived and is a bundle of cuteness.
I put it in at 5pm, how long should I keep it in for?? xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

You can leave it for 12 hours at most... The shortest time I've left it is 6 so I would say you should leave it in till 11pm.... GL!:dust:


----------



## mwaah

MrsMM24 said:


> You can leave it for 12 hours at most... The shortest time I've left it is 6 so I would say you should leave it in till 11pm.... GL!:dust:

Thanks I'll take it out just before bed...in the shower lol xx


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone!

Welcome Mwaah and anyone else I missed who is new. 

Not too much to report here - CD 12 and planning on doing my first insem tonight. Expecting to ovulate on Sunday (CD 16) and planning on doing another insem CD 14 and 16 (give or take).

Praying I ovulate as expected. I'm using the clearblue digital tests now and still awaiting a smiley face. Its probably early to do an insemination but I'm having good mucus so just going with it.


----------



## mwaah

Nimyra said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welcome Mwaah and anyone else I missed who is new.
> 
> Praying I ovulate as expected. I'm using the clearblue digital tests now and still awaiting a smiley face. Its probably early to do an insemination but I'm having good mucus so just going with it.


Good luck.

I use the smiley tests but my mucus is always best 2 days before the smiley face. Maybe I should go by my body and not the tests. Hopefully you'll get your BFP this cycle and all the tips and advice from all the ladies on here will get my BFP soon xxx


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welcome Mwaah and anyone else I missed who is new.
> 
> Not too much to report here - CD 12 and planning on doing my first insem tonight. Expecting to ovulate on Sunday (CD 16) and planning on doing another insem CD 14 and 16 (give or take).
> 
> Praying I ovulate as expected. I'm using the clearblue digital tests now and still awaiting a smiley face. Its probably early to do an insemination but I'm having good mucus so just going with it.

Good luck!


----------



## firechild30

I am trying very hard not to get my hopes up, but my temps have been running just a little higher than other cycles. I really don't have any other symptoms so I know it may be nothing. I have heard that temps may increase in colder months.


----------



## laurac1988

Fx xxx


----------



## c.30

Scan pictures, I got 2 :happydance:

I have posted a more detailed post in my journal, link in sig :thumbup: everything was fine. Got a wave at one point, lol, think you can see arm/leg in one scan. Baby also did a little jump at one point, from head to toe and looked like a dolphin would coming out of and going back in the water, lol. The date hasn't changed and the risk of Down Syndrome was very low. It was the best experience of my life so far. 

Don't give up hope ladies. It was 11 hard months for me (and I know others have taken longer), 15 from start to finish cos I had to take 3 months off. But it is every bit worth it once you get to this point.

I wish you all lots of luck and baby :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14









Scan2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> Fx xxx

Have you begun inseminations?


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Scan pictures, I got 2 :happydance:
> 
> I have posted a more detailed post in my journal, link in sig :thumbup: everything was fine. Got a wave at one point, lol, think you can see arm/leg in one scan. Baby also did a little jump at one point, from head to toe and looked like a dolphin would coming out of and going back in the water, lol. The date hasn't changed and the risk of Down Syndrome was very low. It was the best experience of my life so far.
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies. It was 11 hard months for me (and I know others have taken longer), 15 from start to finish cos I had to take 3 months off. But it is every bit worth it once you get to this point.
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck and baby :dust:

Lovely! Thank you so much for sharing! I was waiting for these today:). And to hear from leah- I believe today is her anniversary:).
I am so happy for you Cheryl! Did you get to hear heartbeat? Its life changing.


----------



## c.30

Thanks firechild. Totally forgot about hearing the heartbeat, she showed me it and said it looked strong but no, didn't hear it. May ask at my 16 wk appt with the midwife or at my 20 wk scan which is on 18th December :thumbup:

Happy anniversary Leah, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL* FIRECHILD*! :dust:


*CHERYL*... YAY for an awesome scan! I cannot wait to have my 3rd one on the 6th... Hopefully all is still progressing well in 2 weeks! I want to have an appt just like yours. So well put also, it has been an almost 4 year journey for #2 and each milestone we cross in this pregnancy is a happily emotional one! So worth all the struggles thus far! Can't wait till your next scan in December!


Good morning (on EST) Ladies :wave:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 ladies. Bah. It is our anniversary and she has cramps and I have a migraine and equilibrium issues from the snow storm that is moving in. Needless to say not the anniversary that we had planned but the love and comfort that we show eachother is the best gift we can give today and I am blessed to have hers. 

Cheryl, Those scan pics are beautiful. SO happy to hear things are progressing so well. 

Firechild, When are you testing?

MrsMM24, can't wait to see pics from the next scan!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH*, sooo sorry that it is CD1, I know how you must be feeling from that, but I think that it couldn't have been a better expression of LOVE that you just wrote and you are so very right about it! Enjoy your togetherness, have a LOVELY anniversary, and stay warm, we will be here with ya to cheer you through and pull through your next cycle to a BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## firechild30

Just got a call from the doc. my cd22 progesterone level was 25.6 (they like to see at least 15 or 16) so that is really good, and that would explain the temps a little higher than usual. DH wants me to test tomorrow but I feel like its still a little early. AF is due on the 30, I hadn't planned to test until 31st if she doesn't show.
Leah- I hurt for you guys. I know how disappointing it is, but especially on your anniversary. you are such a ray of sunshine to all of us, always so positive and encouraging. I cannot wait until you get your BFP !. Onto the next cycle. I hope you guys can enjoy your day


----------



## ticking.clock

Fire child, I bet your pregnant as it loos like you've had a second thermal shift which is usually once egg implants!!!!

TEST!!!


----------



## firechild30

Thanks ticking. I hope you're right. I'm trying very hard not to get my hopes up. I do have a weird symptom that is totally new and I don't believe its related to the clomid, but it may not be related to anything at all.tmi: I've been having vaginal sensations for the past day or two.
It is very difficult to try not to get excited. I don't want to be devastated, so I'm trying just to be very chilled out about it all. I am going to wait until AF is due to test.


----------



## mwaah

firechild30 said:


> Thanks ticking. I hope you're right. I'm trying very hard not to get my hopes up. I do have a weird symptom that is totally new and I don't believe its related to the clomid, but it may not be related to anything at all.tmi: I've been having vaginal sensations for the past day or two.
> It is very difficult to try not to get excited. I don't want to be devastated, so I'm trying just to be very chilled out about it all. I am going to wait until AF is due to test.

Good luck and well done with the will power!! Hope your weird symptom is pregnancy related. I'm only 1dpo and want to test already!! haha xxx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! been busy around here and as usual i dont like to stalk the thread and make myself anxious haha....so AF arrived on time this past friday so donations should start around wed of next week, if donor is still on board...december will be one year of trying with him and my hubs and i are kinda wore out. cant afford to go back to clinic right now and dont know another donor we could ask....dont have the extra mulah to do shipping or another type of donor either so i'm not sure what we are going to do yet. :shrug: may just try until jan and then take a break until tax refund and try IUI at clinic again from there. 
Cheryl....sweet baby! congrats girly you deserve this happiness! :hugs:

hugs and love to everyone else and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## firechild30

Feeling like I am definitely out. have bad leg cramps which is a sure sign the witch is gonna get me! Feeling so discouraged.


----------



## laurac1988

I still have everything crossed Hun xxx


----------



## Nimyra

Hurray!!!! I just got a Smiley face (this afternoon) on my clearblue digi!!!!!! So relieved, so happy I'm ovulating! 

We did a donation on Wednesday, Friday (last night), and another planned for tomorrow (Sunday) around noon. I think this means my timing is spot on!

Praying this is my month!


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Hurray!!!! I just got a Smiley face (this afternoon) on my clearblue digi!!!!!! So relieved, so happy I'm ovulating!
> 
> We did a donation on Wednesday, Friday (last night), and another planned for tomorrow (Sunday) around noon. I think this means my timing is spot on!
> 
> Praying this is my month!

Best of luck to you! Swim spermies swim! :)


----------



## mwaah

Yay Nimyra good luck.

Firechild, don't lose hope and test :) xxx


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Soo excited!! Am cycle day 11, am planning on a home insemination tomorrow (CD12). My body is showing signs of getting ready to ovulate!! But still no +opk, but still starting tomorrow!! And then of course at least 2 more insemination's once I get a +opk. Im soo excited and anxious to start! This is our 1st month TTC. I am very hopeful that it will take on the first try! Just the way everything fell into place for us.. Im just over anxious to get this show on the road! Good Luck and lots of baby dust to you all! Just had to share my excitement!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra said:


> Hurray!!!! I just got a Smiley face (this afternoon) on my clearblue digi!!!!!! So relieved, so happy I'm ovulating!
> 
> We did a donation on Wednesday, Friday (last night), and another planned for tomorrow (Sunday) around noon. I think this means my timing is spot on!
> 
> Praying this is my month!


:thumbup: Get that eggy Nimyra! :spermy:

:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Shantelleyrae said:


> Soo excited!! Am cycle day 11, am planning on a home insemination tomorrow (CD12). My body is showing signs of getting ready to ovulate!! But still no +opk, but still starting tomorrow!! And then of course at least 2 more insemination's once I get a +opk. Im soo excited and anxious to start! This is our 1st month TTC. I am very hopeful that it will take on the first try! Just the way everything fell into place for us.. Im just over anxious to get this show on the road! Good Luck and lots of baby dust to you all! Just had to share my excitement!!

:flower: welcome and best of luck. Ignore the nerves I promise it will pass. When we had our first insem DW had a meltdown during "grown up time" the shower. :blush: She said , with tears running down her face and sudden terror in her eye, "there could be a human growing in me in just a few hours.....we can't undo it.....it's happening....right now!!!!!" lol! We've been trying for 7 months now and it is nothing like that anymore. (thank goodness). Anyhoo feel free to share, chat, vent etc. We're a friendly supportive bunch. (hope you guys don't mind me speaking on behalf of the group) :haha:


:dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Just received donation #3. I am approximately 18 hours post LH surge (first appearance of smiley) and think that today is OV day (but I suppose it could be tomorrow).

Have lots of cm and ovulation cramps so I'm feeling good. 

Using softcups and Conceive Plus. Had a bit of spillage, but hopefully the rest got where it is supposed to go!


----------



## laurac1988

Getting ready for attempt number nine to begin. Waiting for +opk (it's getting darker!) and then we'll be in


----------



## Nimyra

good luck, Laura!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. And to you xx


----------



## mwaah

laurac1988 said:


> Getting ready for attempt number nine to begin. Waiting for +opk (it's getting darker!) and then we'll be in


Good luck, xxx


----------



## firechild30

Good luck to you girls getting donations! Can't wait to hear of your successes. hopefully our upcoming holiday season brings lots of good news for all of us.


----------



## Nimyra

BFP before Christmas would be wonderful!


----------



## MrsMM24

*FIRECHILD*, your temps are looking soooo good... FXD:dust:

Good Luck *NIMYRA, SHANTELLE, *and *LAURA*, everything sounds lined up greatly FXD!:dust::dust::dust:


*LEAH* Glad to hear you cheering up and gearing up for next cycle.


Ladies out here on the East Coast, I hope you are preparing for this "Perfect "Storm" headed our way!


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeah firechild, when you testing???


----------



## firechild30

Temp drop this morning, expecting AF tomorrow. I am pretty bummed, I think DH is taking it harder than than me this cycle. I'm trying to focus on the fact that this is the best my chart has looked and maybe they finally got the clomid dosage right. its still so disappointing no matter how many times we've been through it.


----------



## ticking.clock

Oh no it was looking so good x


----------



## laurac1988

Oh Hun :-( *hugs*


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Good luck to you girls getting donations! Can't wait to hear of your successes. hopefully our upcoming holiday season brings lots of good news for all of us.

Hi girls, been off here for a few days after AF showed. Didn't take it well... took it out on OH...& the proverbial 's#*t' hit the fan between us for a few days.... Was very very bad actually. But today we've been to the Gp to get the path referral for his SA & hoping to get it done this week.. 

Firechild, thank you sooo much for thinking of me ((((hugs))))) I know how ur feeling, the disappointment can be overwhelming. Even when u think ur prepared for it. As u said, it's good news is ur cycles are sorting themselves though. U said ur taking clomid?? I'm thinking we will probably do iui & don't know much about it really, but I guess sometimes they put u on clomid. Which makes me a little nervous bcos my cycle is nicely back on track atm. But we'll see...

Hope everyone is travelling ok.. Would LOVE to see some bfp's in here soon- think we all need some positive bfp vibes!!


----------



## Nimyra

sorry Juniper. :hugs: its hard. Hope your referral is fruitful.


----------



## Shantelleyrae

So did my first insemination last night. Very awkward!! Our first donor fell thru, but found a back up just in time!! Thank god!! Used preseed, butt on pillows and then used an instead cup and went to bed. Virtually no leakage!! I was worried, but thanks to a lot of tips from here, didnt have to worry about it!! According to my phone app I should ovulate on the 31st, but still negative OPK. Kind of bummed about that. But new donor is available as many times as we want!! So thats exciting!! Planning another insem tomorrow, even if I dont get a positive opk. Because we definitly wont be able to do one on the 31st, with halloween and trick or treating with my son. And then another on the 1st, my bday!! Would LOVE for it to work this cycle, because my EDD would be my moms birthday. She passed away last year and it would mean a lot to me and kinda like shes here with us on our journey.. She loved babies and wanted more grandbabies!! 
Can being nervous or anxious cause me to ovulate late??
And i know I do ovulate every month, at least I am pretty sure, get those little twingy pains usually 2 weeks before Af is due.. I also notice the CM changes throughout my cycle. Currently wet but clear. Come on body!! LETS OVULATE!! LOL.
Thanks for all the support! It is much needed!


----------



## Nimyra

Shantelleyrae said:


> So did my first insemination last night. Very awkward!! Our first donor fell thru, but found a back up just in time!! Thank god!! Used preseed, butt on pillows and then used an instead cup and went to bed. Virtually no leakage!! I was worried, but thanks to a lot of tips from here, didnt have to worry about it!! According to my phone app I should ovulate on the 31st, but still negative OPK. Kind of bummed about that. But new donor is available as many times as we want!! So thats exciting!! Planning another insem tomorrow, even if I dont get a positive opk. Because we definitly wont be able to do one on the 31st, with halloween and trick or treating with my son. And then another on the 1st, my bday!! Would LOVE for it to work this cycle, because my EDD would be my moms birthday. She passed away last year and it would mean a lot to me and kinda like shes here with us on our journey.. She loved babies and wanted more grandbabies!!
> Can being nervous or anxious cause me to ovulate late??
> And i know I do ovulate every month, at least I am pretty sure, get those little twingy pains usually 2 weeks before Af is due.. I also notice the CM changes throughout my cycle. Currently wet but clear. Come on body!! LETS OVULATE!! LOL.
> Thanks for all the support! It is much needed!

Glad to hear your first insemination worked out. How did you find a donor so quickly last minute? Did you have time to sign a donor contract?

I'm always nervous/excited and I don't think it interferes with ovulation for me, but I don't know. I had a glass of wine last night to help ;)


----------



## LunaBean

Nimyra! I didnt kno u were ttc again!!! I miss POAS and OPKs lol. Good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

lol. I miss looking at your tweaked sticks too! I was thinking about buying some ICs yesterday and found myself thinking of you. :grin:

Do you think you are done now, or might you rejoin the ttc gang when Noah is a bit older?


----------



## firechild30

I apologize for this rant ladies. I cannot sleep, my mind is going a hundred miles a minute. just found out that my ex-husbands niece is pregnant. she's a 21 year old stripper who has had issues with drugs. and the soon to be daddy is an unemployed 30 yr old who lives with his mother and drinks daily. I know that I shouldn't be so judgmental, but I just feel so hurt. why not us? Why is it that these women around me who are of questionable character are just accidently getting blessed with the one thing I have waited my entire adult life to be prepared for? What do I have to do to deserve motherhood? I don't even drink caffeine! How are they getting pregnant so easily on drugs?!? 
I think I may be taking this so hard because of the disappointment of my temp drop and some pre-AF hormonal issues.
I just want a child so badly, and I watch wonderful ladies on this thread struggle through this process too and I just can't fathom how it comes so easily to so many who do all the wrong things.

Thank you for allowing me to vent. good luck to those getting donations- I could really use the hope of seeing some BFPs for some of the lovely ladies who we have shared this journey with. 
praying for the safety of those of you on the east coast.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, firechild. I know that is the most frustrating and depressing thing. For me, I needed to take a break from hearing about others' pregnancies when we were dealing with hubby's infertility. 

Don't lose hope - your baby will come and when he or she does, s/he'll benefit from all the waiting, and hoping, and praying and your maturity.

Luna is a great role model - she tried for so long to conceive Noah and dealt with so many disappointments... got told by her docs to take 6 months off... and then came back and conceived Noah. Gina used to be on this thread and she conceived her first after something like 3 years of never-giving-up persistence. 

But it is so hard to be left waiting. :hugs: Let us know how we can help.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, just dropping by to say hi and share that we started donations this morning...havent got surge yet, should get it in the next two or three days. fxd for this cycle...we are considering taking a break in jan. and saving for iui.
firechild...hugs :hugs: It is hard to understand why some people have babies and dont want them, etc while we try and try and try just for one successful pregnancy. I always say everyone has their own journey and tests and we just have to concentrate on what we can learn on our own trip. God's plans are better than our own...if my hubs didnt have IF, we wouldnt have adopted our three precious kiddos and met the other 5 babies that moved on to other homes. but IF still sucks!!!

hugs and luck and dust to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. Opk almost positive this morning, so we're starting donations tomorrow. Fx this one will be the one.

Please little eggy... Your mummies want you so much


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Laura!


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Nimyra said:


> Shantelleyrae said:
> 
> 
> So did my first insemination last night. Very awkward!! Our first donor fell thru, but found a back up just in time!! Thank god!! Used preseed, butt on pillows and then used an instead cup and went to bed. Virtually no leakage!! I was worried, but thanks to a lot of tips from here, didnt have to worry about it!! According to my phone app I should ovulate on the 31st, but still negative OPK. Kind of bummed about that. But new donor is available as many times as we want!! So thats exciting!! Planning another insem tomorrow, even if I dont get a positive opk. Because we definitly wont be able to do one on the 31st, with halloween and trick or treating with my son. And then another on the 1st, my bday!! Would LOVE for it to work this cycle, because my EDD would be my moms birthday. She passed away last year and it would mean a lot to me and kinda like shes here with us on our journey.. She loved babies and wanted more grandbabies!!
> Can being nervous or anxious cause me to ovulate late??
> And i know I do ovulate every month, at least I am pretty sure, get those little twingy pains usually 2 weeks before Af is due.. I also notice the CM changes throughout my cycle. Currently wet but clear. Come on body!! LETS OVULATE!! LOL.
> Thanks for all the support! It is much needed!
> 
> Glad to hear your first insemination worked out. How did you find a donor so quickly last minute? Did you have time to sign a donor contract?
> 
> I'm always nervous/excited and I don't think it interferes with ovulation for me, but I don't know. I had a glass of wine last night to help ;)Click to expand...

We did not have time to sign a donor contract. That reminds me, printing it now and getting it signed tonight. We were able to find a back up donor so quickly because we actually had 2 guys offer on the same day. Picked one, so when we werent able to get a hold of him we called the back up guy. Thank goodness!! 

I should be ovulating any time now. Tested this morning and the test line is finally starting to show. So hopefully will be positive tomorrow!! :) Another insem tonight!! 

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## firechild30

Cd2 here:( thank you guys so much for the support. I really feel like this is the only place I can vent, and appreciate you all so much.

Seems like the thread has been a little quiet. this is a busy week for donations so maybe that's it. really pulling for you girls. We really need the inspiration of someone else joining our mommy club! Swim, swim, swim! Hope you girls get that egg!


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies. Super +opk this morning. Donation yesterday AM. Think my timing is ok?


----------



## LeahMSta

I think your timing is spot on Laura. I will only say that there is no such thing as too many :spermy: so if you can get another today or tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

I can't. Think I still have a chance?


----------



## mwaah

Aww nooo FIRECHILD, so sorry. Hope you get it this cycle.

Yes Laura you have a very big chance. It's always best to have the sperm waiting even though it doesnt hurt to have as many donations as possible.

Well 7 dpo for me and woke with a banging headache and feel like I could vomit on demand. I'm not taking it as a symptom as never suffered from nausea, maybe just coming down with something. good luck mummies to be xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Looks good for you Hun xxxx

I just want it to be time now


----------



## Nimyra

Laura, your timing sounds fine. Better to also get a donation day of or day after surge, but day before should work too!


----------



## Nimyra

I've been obsessing non-stop over whether or not I'm going to get pregnant. Really, its a problem. Fortunately today I had work (part time, so only a few days a week) after our storm-imposed vacation, so I didn't have as much time to spend on BnB.

Is it crazy that I'm scared to go running in case I make it harder for my eggy to implant? 

I seriously need a hobby. er, a second hobby.

Any suggestions for obsession-interruption?


----------



## ebelle

So sorry firechild. Don't worry, it will happen ok?

Laura, the timing sounds great. Having sperm there before egg drops is always good :)

Nimyra, I know the feeling of being obsessed. How about start a new hobby like knitting or some arts and craft so you can make stuff for your little one now and baby when you get pregnant?


----------



## illoveu4ever

I am SO Happy to have found this site! Me and my love are going to be starting to try AI at home this time! We have done one IUI at a fertility clinic with frozen sperm bank sample.. but no luck! (all is working down there as it should just not the right timing!) our good friend offered his "donation" so at home was an option we thought would be great! I am so glad to see other lesbian couples in the same situations!
Thank you to all who posted up on here!!! I have been reading your posts and think all the information is AWESOME! :D I will be stalking this thread regularly for sure!!! 
Best wishes ladies!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome, and Good Luck *ILLOVEU4EVER*!:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

No smiley this morning: +opk yesterday. Donation day before yesterday. Come on body...


----------



## Nimyra

welcome and good luck, Illoveu4ever!


----------



## Nimyra

great suggestion, ebelle, thanks!

Right now I'm distracting myself with early Christmas shopping! Wheee!

I feel like this could be my month... but I'm also scared to get my hopes up too much. just praying!


----------



## LeahMSta

welcome Illloveyouforever! :wave: 
Feel free to hop on in. You don't have to lurk any more...now you can jump on in and join the fun!

Well ladies.... $%&# just got real. Our OB called and moved DWs appointment to Monday morning at 9am. She is freaking out. Part of me thinks it's silly because its not like they will start poking and prodding her straight away. The other part of me understands. She wants so badly to be able to make our dream come true and a part of her must be terrified that they are going to tell her that she can't. Monday was the day that we were supposed to start our donations so I am just hoping that we can continue as planned. For those of you that have been referred out to an RE, can you tell me a bit about the appointments that led to the referral? We have done all the preliminaries. She had a full physical and blood work including TSH and LSH. Plus a female hormone panel. We have no idea what will happen at this appointment. We know that he referenced an HSG and Ultrasound when he said to come back if we weren't expecting in 4 months. 7 months later we're giving in.:blush: Just wondering if there is anything else we should prepare for? :shrug:


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> welcome Illloveyouforever! :wave:
> Feel free to hop on in. You don't have to lurk any more...now you can jump on in and join the fun!
> 
> Well ladies.... $%&# just got real. Our OB called and moved DWs appointment to Monday morning at 9am. She is freaking out. Part of me thinks it's silly because its not like they will start poking and prodding her straight away. The other part of me understands. She wants so badly to be able to make our dream come true and a part of her must be terrified that they are going to tell her that she can't. Monday was the day that we were supposed to start our donations so I am just hoping that we can continue as planned. For those of you that have been referred out to an RE, can you tell me a bit about the appointments that led to the referral? We have done all the preliminaries. She had a full physical and blood work including TSH and LSH. Plus a female hormone panel. We have no idea what will happen at this appointment. We know that he referenced an HSG and Ultrasound when he said to come back if we weren't expecting in 4 months. 7 months later we're giving in.:blush: Just wondering if there is anything else we should prepare for? :shrug:


Hey Leah! 

We self referred to a fertility specialist. We did the HSG and U/S but since there was nothing physically stopping her from getting pregnant we started the Clomid and HCG. I suppose that if they had found something then we would have had more testing done. Hopefully that's is all that it will take for you, better yet that you get knocked up this cycle and don't need any of that.


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> I've been obsessing non-stop over whether or not I'm going to get pregnant. Really, its a problem. Fortunately today I had work (part time, so only a few days a week) after our storm-imposed vacation, so I didn't have as much time to spend on BnB.
> 
> Is it crazy that I'm scared to go running in case I make it harder for my eggy to implant?
> 
> I seriously need a hobby. er, a second hobby.
> 
> Any suggestions for obsession-interruption?

It's hard not to obsessed, especially in the 2ww. I have started reading novels the week we begin inseminations to keep my mind occupied on something else- it's still difficult though. 

Picked up my clomid yesterday, start it tomorrow. ordered supplies for the next 3 months and donor goes for SA on Mon. Would really love to get our BFP this cycle, but if not we will begin the process of testing for more invasive methods. not looking forward to that. this will be round 4 of clomid so I only have 2 rounds left then I have to take a break. 

Good luck to those of you in the 2ww and who are receiving donations.


----------



## Shantelleyrae

So does anyone ever get a positive OPK for more than one day?? I had strong positives CD15, 16 and 17. What does that mean?? Well anyways Im pretty sure I blew my chance this month. GRRRRR!! I was expecting to get a positive opk CD 13 or 14. So did an insemination on CD 12 and 13, then didnt get the first positive OPK til CD 15 and then was not able to get anymore donations for this cycle. Donor was having personal/ family issues. So Im not even sure when and if I ovulated. But Im pretty sure I will not be getting my BFP! Well this was only my first cycle, hopefully got all the awkwardness out of the way and got some practice. LOL! So AF is due on or around the 14th. Cant wait to get it out of the way and try again! 
Good luck ladies, hopefully you get your BFP's!!!!!


----------



## shefali83

Shantelleyrae said:


> So does anyone ever get a positive OPK for more than one day?? I had strong positives CD15, 16 and 17. What does that mean?? Well anyways Im pretty sure I blew my chance this month. GRRRRR!! I was expecting to get a positive opk CD 13 or 14. So did an insemination on CD 12 and 13, then didnt get the first positive OPK til CD 15 and then was not able to get anymore donations for this cycle. Donor was having personal/ family issues. So Im not even sure when and if I ovulated. But Im pretty sure I will not be getting my BFP! Well this was only my first cycle, hopefully got all the awkwardness out of the way and got some practice. LOL! So AF is due on or around the 14th. Cant wait to get it out of the way and try again!
> Good luck ladies, hopefully you get your BFP's!!!!!

hey! i am going through almost the same thing. my af is also due on 14th IF i ovulated at the same day as always. i usually get two days of positive opk and Ov on 13th day of 26 day cycle. this time i had positive opks starting from day 12 till 17(6 days of obvious positive). today is day 18 and i ll be testing again. we inseminated starting day 9 till 16. i dont know whats up. i asked my obgyn. she said opks are suggestive and not totally accurate! :shrug:
Unfortunately i didnt take my bbt this cycle hence the confusion. i use internet cheapies to test.

EDIT: finally negative today


----------



## ebelle

Shantelleyrae said:


> So does anyone ever get a positive OPK for more than one day?? I had strong positives CD15, 16 and 17. What does that mean?? Well anyways Im pretty sure I blew my chance this month. GRRRRR!! I was expecting to get a positive opk CD 13 or 14. So did an insemination on CD 12 and 13, then didnt get the first positive OPK til CD 15 and then was not able to get anymore donations for this cycle. Donor was having personal/ family issues. So Im not even sure when and if I ovulated. But Im pretty sure I will not be getting my BFP! Well this was only my first cycle, hopefully got all the awkwardness out of the way and got some practice. LOL! So AF is due on or around the 14th. Cant wait to get it out of the way and try again!
> Good luck ladies, hopefully you get your BFP's!!!!!

Hi SHantelleyrae, I had the issue whereby my positive OPKs would drag on for a couple of days. I generally got the donations all throughout when that happened. I've read that it happens either because your body takes a while to ovulate or ovulate twice. Either way, I'ld suggest for future cycles to try and get insemination over a period of time if at all possible for your donor. Also temping will help you to keep note of when ovulation actually occurs so you don't keep wondering if you caught the egg.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Katyte

Hello ladies, I have been reading all 681 pages believe it or not.
After getting all information I need (thanks to you all) here is what I have done.

Had evening pimrose oil from cd1 until day I Ovulated which was I believe 18-19 of October. Folic acid and vitamin C. Had my smiley face on the 18th.
Had done inseminations on 13,14,16,17! Using 5 ml syringe with softcup afterwords. following big O.Immediately started to eat pineapple and brasl nut. Lots of green tea. 
Believe it or not on the day of my AF was due I got BFP!!! Two tests both positive. 
Good luck to you all. 
Hope mine is a sticky one.


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Katyte! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Katyte

Thank you. Going to first appointment on Friday. Should be 5 weeks by then.


----------



## illoveu4ever

We are meeting with our friend(donor) today!! Nervous and excited! if anyone used a known donor how did your first little meet up go to talk about when you will start and how it all will all go down? I feel a tiny bit awkward but at the same time super excited because we get to start the process soon! (yay) 
*Again thank you ladies this thread is awesome and so full of information! I luv it!! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

*KATYTE* CONGRATS, wishing you an H&H 9 mos!


*LEAH*, we have been using a FS for almost 4 years now. We had all the work that you referred to. However, I showed to be ovulating on my own so nothing was prescribed. We continued on with IUI, as it got to me very expensive, we then started ordering the specimen to our home. We continued to use of FS, and after 2 losses, we were referred for HSG. The lining, tubes, etc were all good and I was not having an issue getting pregnant (we also have a 10yo DD) just gotten older so sustaining was an issue, that is when I was placed on Progesterone and that is where we are currently and tomorrow is 12 weeks! Good Luck, keep the stress down and just listen to the suggestions or information they have. No need to worry, this is a helpful thing. :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks MrsMM24 and ebelle. :hugs:
We are about to head out for our appointment so I will keep everyone posted. Hopefully he will have some good tips and we will just so happen to fall preggers this cycle and not have to deal with all of the other shenanigans but DW says she is down for whatever gets thrown at her as long as it makes a :baby: at the end.


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the appt goes well Leah!

3dpo and got my crosshairs today


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay for cross hairs Laura!:thumbup:

Back from the doc. As expected, we have a whole load of tests. On the 14th we are doing a blood draw for progesterone and a pelvic U/S on the 30th. If Af shows up ( I love the fact that the dr says IF) we schedule her HSG straight away. I have to say though I love the fact that he assured us that she is no more likely to become pregnant through intercourse and assured us that we are doing everything perfect. He was obviously familiar and comfortable with the method of home insemination that we are using. Yay!

I copied this from a response in another thread. :blush: sorry. I'm kinda lazy right now. :sleep:


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Thanks ebelle and shefali83, for the info!! We were planning on more insemination's, but our donor was having family issues and was not available. Fertility friend updated and says my AF is due the 17th now.. And i did some research online and found out that 4 or 5 day old sperm can still get you a BFP. So it could happen, but definitely not going to get my hopes up for it. 
So looking forward to trying next month. And getting my donor in check to make sure he is ready and available. And make sure he isnt having second thoughts. I mean really, It only takes him a few minutes to do his thing, if he cant do that for me then Im on to looking for a new donor. Have a few possibilities that may be back up. LOL! Well good luck to the rest of ya!!


----------



## shefali83

LeahMSta said:


> Yay for cross hairs Laura!:thumbup:
> 
> Back from the doc. As expected, we have a whole load of tests. On the 14th we are doing a blood draw for progesterone and a pelvic U/S on the 30th. If Af shows up ( I love the fact that the dr says IF) we schedule her HSG straight away. I have to say though I love the fact that he assured us that she is no more likely to become pregnant through intercourse and assured us that we are doing everything perfect. He was obviously familiar and comfortable with the method of home insemination that we are using. Yay!
> 
> I copied this from a response in another thread. :blush: sorry. I'm kinda lazy right now. :sleep:

Hope AF does NOT show up! its great to know that AI has the same chance as intercourse. thats really comforting :happydance:
when is your Af due?


----------



## shefali83

Shantelleyrae said:


> Thanks ebelle and shefali83, for the info!! We were planning on more insemination's, but our donor was having family issues and was not available. Fertility friend updated and says my AF is due the 17th now.. And i did some research online and found out that 4 or 5 day old sperm can still get you a BFP. So it could happen, but definitely not going to get my hopes up for it.
> So looking forward to trying next month. And getting my donor in check to make sure he is ready and available. And make sure he isnt having second thoughts. I mean really, It only takes him a few minutes to do his thing, if he cant do that for me then Im on to looking for a new donor. Have a few possibilities that may be back up. LOL! Well good luck to the rest of ya!!

honestly i dont even know when my af is due.. Opks suck now with so many positives.. :wacko:
you should definitely keep an extra donor handy. we only have few fertile days in a month and wasting those days will be shameful!


----------



## firechild30

Good luck Laura and Shantelley! Waiting is the hardest part.
Leah, certainly hope that everything checks out, I am right behind you. I have had bloodwork, next is more extensive testing. DH and I are considering waiting to test when I have to take a break from clomid, maybe Jan if we don't get a BFP by then.
Donor went for SA yesterday, hoping to get results today. started clomid 3 days ago- it has definitely helped with the side effects to take it at night.
I hope this is our month girls!


----------



## laurac1988

Bad cramps this morning and loads of cm. literally woke up thinking af was here


----------



## Nimyra

Check out my beautiful chart! I'm dying to test... going to do an early test tomorrow at 10 DPO.


----------



## laurac1988

Ooooooh get testing! Best of luck for a BFP!

Looks like you had a slow rise like me. Fx for both of us


----------



## laurac1988

Chart buddies!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/caa06017069d02f16171b61b9d827ab2.jpg


----------



## firechild30

We got results from SA. Count is 65 million, which is very good. Nurse just said motility was very good. I was happy to know that everything is fine with the swimmers, but I can't help but feel freaked that there must be something going on with me. 
I guess its lucky that work has been crazy to help keep my mind off all of it, but its also made it impossible for DH and I to talk about where to go with this.


----------



## Nimyra

BFN this morning with a FRER (results 6 days before missed period). I am no longer holding out any hope for this month. :cry:

I was really thinking it might be positive because I had a lot of nausea yesterday. Guess it was just my stomach acting up. 

Maybe next month. After next month we need to take a break for a couple of months.


----------



## laurac1988

10dpo is still really early Hun. Lots of people get - at 10 and + at 12 or 14. I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your month xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*NIM*, to be honest, if you look at my chart, I did not implant till about 9/10DPO and the chart shows it. It is VERY early for you.... Take a look it is in my siggy. Your chart looks very good. :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Bloody hell, mrsmm I just overlaid my chart on yours...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_f969eec22317146983f47343bcb26f5d.jpg


----------



## MrsMM24

*LAURA*... That is soooo crazy, buuuut.... looks good!!! GL :dust:


This could be the greatest sign! I sooo hope so!


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Layla

Hi girls 

I think im officially here now, going to ttc next cycle...

Let me introduce myself, Im Layla :)

I was here 4 years ago and have gone through 2 pregnancies on this site, I have 4 children altogether.

My husband had the snip after our forth child, we both swore blind that was it, Plus my youngest has ADHD so its alot to cope with. But for the past 3 years i have had that maternal feeling creep back up on me, its at the point now where its on my mind constantly and i have that desperate feeling.

After much talking, crying, screaming, hugging, my husband and I decided to try to get pregnant with the help of a sperm donor, We didnt want to pay the money to get his snip reversed (£3000) and have it not work.

We have search and vetted our donors and we now have picked one that we believe is right for us.

Im just waiting for the witch to arrive and then i can start charting!

Hope to speak to you all soon :)

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome *LAYLA*! GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mwaah

Hey Layla, good luck. Your hubby sounds fab by the way.

Ok so i got AF today....grrrrr.

Last cycle I got my 1st smiley on CD12 and insem CD12,13 &14.
My donor works away so have to pre-book him so he can get back. i was thinking of asking him to come CD 10, 12 and 13 this cycle?? Do you think that sounds ok or do you think different days?
I really need it to work this cycle as have an appointment at the fertility clinic on the 11th December and dont walk to use my savings on making a baby. As want to make a nice home for them.

xxx


----------



## mwaah

Good luck Laura and Nymra!!!

Firechild thats fab about the swimmers :) perfectly healthy people take time to conceive, it doesn't always mean there is something wrong, hopefully this is cycle xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Little downhearted tonight as my evening temp is down. And my cm is drying up :-(


----------



## Nimyra

Thank everyone. You really cheered me up. Its just madness all this trying and waiting. It would be so much easier to just have a partner with good swimmers and be able to relax and have sex. The logistical challenges of assisted conception makes everything seem so much bigger and more urgent.

BUT all things will come in good time. 

And almost everyone I've met on BnB who wanted a baby eventually got pregnant, through being persistent and trying again and again. So I need to trust that it will happen and the timing will be great when it does. 

I'm going to start praying for our group here, every day. That we be blessed with as big families as we want and that we live full and fulfilled lives. Anyone else want to pray with me?


----------



## Nimyra

and welcome Layla!


----------



## Layla

AF still hasnt arrived! Grrrr, I dont think i have ever been inpatient for it to come haha!

I have all the signs tho, bloated, moody, skin outbreak, hungry and sooo so tired. So fingers crossed it will be here in the next 2 days or so, then i can start charting :)

I am a bit worried about this time round, not because we are using a donor, but more to do with myself, Im 35 so my age goes against me now, Plus i do have PCOS, its never stopped me conceiving in the past but along side my age and the fact that im slightly over weight, im worried my chances are slim!

x


----------



## Layla

How do you guys get your chart on your sig?

x


----------



## Nimyra

I am officially out this month. :cry: BFN again this morning (12 DPO) and now I'm spotting and feel AF cramps coming on. 

I feel like such a idiot for thinking this was going to be my month. Are we completely delusional? I also feel stupid for skipping my morning runs for the past 2 weeks just in case. I need to go for a run today. 

Anyway. I just hope this works in good time. I'm going to give soy another go next month, but after that I'll be taking a break for a couple of months (I think). 

Good luck to everyone still in the two week wait.


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> I am officially out this month. :cry: BFN again this morning (12 DPO) and now I'm spotting and feel AF cramps coming on.
> 
> I feel like such a idiot for thinking this was going to be my month. Are we completely delusional? I also feel stupid for skipping my morning runs for the past 2 weeks just in case. I need to go for a run today.
> 
> Anyway. I just hope this works in good time. I'm going to give soy another go next month, but after that I'll be taking a break for a couple of months (I think).
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in the two week wait.

I go through the same disappointment each month when AF shows up, and I get so angry with myself for allowing myself to get my hopes up each and every time. this journey ostensibly a rough one! I think that its like this so that when we do get our babies that we can really appreciate the miracle that is life. I know its hard, but cling to your partner for comfort and find your strength together. it will continue to be upsetting if it is not successful , but when it finally is successful we will be so overcome with joy and happiness that all the sadness and anger will be forgotten. patience is the hardest thong to exercise through this journey, but we can do it.

AFM- work has been so busy that everything else has kinda taken a back seat. DH and I are discussing taking a break after this month. the holidays are so hectic and we want very badly to enjoy them together. this process has put a lot of strain on our relationship. and the clomid makes me very moody. we would begin again in Feb.


----------



## Nimyra

Firechild, where did you find your donor from? 

I think we're going to try one more time with the current donor and then after a couple of month break may switch donors to hope for better luck.


----------



## Nimyra

F****** A! I was just verbally abused by some guy from one of the sperm donation sites because I said that I was finding him difficult to talk to and probably not a good match for us. He followed up with an email accusing me of having a personality disorder. 

I put in a report to the site moderators, but I still feel dirty. 

Why do some of these guys have to be such a**wipes? I had an issue with a donor we used 7 months or so ago (only for one cycle - one and only time I've been relieved I didn't get pregnant!) 

Maybe this is a sign that I need to be patient with our current donor, who is really a fantastic guy.


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: I'm sorry about the jerk. I hope that the site moderators give him the boot. I agree that if you have a great guy he is likely a better option. Our donor is amazing and kind. I tell people all of hte time that we can debate nature and nurture all day but I am delighted to know our bases are covered either way. :haha:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Leah, 

I feel the same way about the nature/nurture bit. I'm really particular about wanting a donor who has good character because I tend to think that a lot of things are nature (genetics) and only a bit nurture. I'm happy to be wrong of course, but in case I'm right, I want to make sure we are on solid ground. Also, need a donor whom I'm happy having a kid turn out to be similar to, and whom I'd feel safe having my kid around. That's huge!


----------



## LeahMSta

:thumbup: Totally agree Nimyra. We agreed to have the donor stick around and be extended family to our little one. I can't imagine having to contend with a jerk. I know that our Donor will be an amazing role model and he's already agreed to tackle the challenge of a boy if we have one. I hope you have no further run ins like that last jerk. :flower:


----------



## Babylove27

Hi all I just wanted to stop in and say hi and introduce myself. I've been lurking this forum for a couple weeks now and thought I'd join :winkwink: My fiance and I are on our first cycle of ttc through at home insemination. Long story short, is that my fiance was strong-armed into having a vasectomy years ago by his ex-wife (ugh) and after spending over $4,000 on the reversal surgery, it has unfortunately failed :cry: Through lots of heartaches and long talks we had decided on using his brother as our donor. He happily agreed and from that point on we started tracking ovulation and preparing for this journey. Of course I have high hopes as well as doubts, but it would be so nice for this to happen the first time around lol. I hope no one minds me joining in once in awhile for advice and support and I look forward to getting to know everyone. Praying for lotsa :bfp: for everyone! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Babylove27

Forgot to add...now on to my 2ww :srhug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Babylove27 said:


> Forgot to add...now on to my 2ww :srhug:

:wave: Welcome Babylove!
Hop on in. This is a wonderfully supportive and incredibly informative group of women. Feel free to ask questions and jump in whenever you feel like it. I think it is great that your BIL is willing to help you and your DH concieve. I'm sending buckets of babydust your way. We'll bein the 2ww right behind you.
:thumbup:


----------



## Babylove27

Thank you so much LeahMSta! That's why I originally started searching for information on this forum, because everyone seemed so supportive and loving...like a family. =) I think it's great. Without naming sites, I unfortunately ran across quite a few with people simply asking how to start the process and people chiming in saying how disgusting AI is or how it's dangerous and unsuccessful and lesbians shouldn't be doing AI they should just be with a man if they want a baby and blah blah blah...just disgusting how ignorant and rude people can be. I'm pro love and support love in any way shape or form=) I know the success rate of it, and it is not dangerous if you are doing it correctly and staying out of the cervix...it was sad to read. It just gives others such a negative view on it if they don't know the truth. I'm very happy I found you all! Good luck in your 2 ww...it's my first time in the waiting game and I'm trying to be positive and keeping myself occupied and stress-free. Baby dust to you!! FX =)


----------



## LeahMSta

Babylove27 said:


> Thank you so much LeahMSta! That's why I originally started searching for information on this forum, because everyone seemed so supportive and loving...like a family. =) I think it's great. Without naming sites, I unfortunately ran across quite a few with people simply asking how to start the process and people chiming in saying how disgusting AI is or how it's dangerous and unsuccessful and lesbians shouldn't be doing AI they should just be with a man if they want a baby and blah blah blah...just disgusting how ignorant and rude people can be. I'm pro love and support love in any way shape or form=) I know the success rate of it, and it is not dangerous if you are doing it correctly and staying out of the cervix...it was sad to read. It just gives others such a negative view on it if they don't know the truth. I'm very happy I found you all! Good luck in your 2 ww...it's my first time in the waiting game and I'm trying to be positive and keeping myself occupied and stress-free. Baby dust to you!! FX =)

My DW is going to be the one with the bump in our family and at her latest fertility consult we went over in detail every step of our process. We do it a bit differently than some. Our donor puts the :spermy: directly into a softcup, DW puts preseed around the cup to make insertion easier with a bit in the cup and she uses her finger to get the guys right against her cervix. Then lay down with hips up and pray the guys swim. We tried with a syringe and ....leakage....grossed DW out :blush: Our Dr JUST assured us that we are equally as likely as a fertile couple having intercourse to get a :baby: So...I say the skeptics are :wacko:! LOL! Welcome again. Delighted to have you. :hugs:


----------



## Babylove27

We do the same way...well almost. BIL lives about 5 miles away so he produces sample into a sterile cup with lid just to avoid any uh ohs on the drive over lol. The first two days we tried inserting with syringe and following with instead cup but no matter what we did we had leakage. I know it's normal, but I just wanted to be able to utilize whatever sperm we had lol. Also, I agree with your DW the leakage is kinda gross ha ha. It seems more noticeable to me now then it ever did when me and my DF were doing the BD. =) Now we just pour sample into instead cup getting as much as possible, their usually isn't much left in specimen cup and we also use pre-seed on edge of instead cup and a slight amount inserted in me before instead cup. I then lay back on bed with hips still elevated for about an hour reading or watching tv. FX that it takes first cycle. Positive vibes to you & DW and everyone ttc :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, Babylove!

Leah, I do it the same way. Piece of cake. 

Had a good chat with my husband last night about the donor stuff and I'm feeling much better. My husband agreed that maybe it makes sense to give our current donor a really great shot and keep working with him even if it takes a while. We like him so much as a person and that really matters.


----------



## LeahMSta

I agree Nimyra. Having a good relationship with your donor is vital. I mean we need these men to be at our beck and call and to help us with one of the most amazing processes in the world. I don't know how the others feel but I think it is an intimate process and that requires someone you trust respect and maybe even like. Hahaha! Plus the nature vs. nurture conversation we had earlier. Heck, this month our donor picked up softcups for us on the way over for a donation. I like that we have that kind of relationship. I am glad that you and DH are on the same page.

Babylove, it sounds like you guys have a great little system going. I wish you the best of luck getting that eggy. What sorts of things do you plan on doing to get yourself through the 2ww? I have a couple boards on pintrest. Since this is our first we are trying to be as educated as possible so as I find products, parenting articles, even little outfits that I like I pin them to my board. I consider it preparing the biggest shopping list of my life. LOL!

3dpo and all is well. Hahahah! I got a pep talk about our not so perfect timing on my other threads so I am feeling a bit better about it. I can't believe that I goofed up on our last try before DW gets poked and prodded for further fertility testing. She was really trying to avoid it. The good thing is that we get progeterone checked at 7dpo and we will know if we have one in the oven before her u/s. So babydust all around!!! Lets bring some BFPs to this thread. It's been a while and we're about due. LOL!


----------



## Babylove27

Thank you so much for the warm welcome Nimyra. I am so glad to be on this site already! It's such a comforting feeling having people around that are in the same situation as you, it helps during this process. I agree with you LeahMsta about how it's such an intimate and even a sensitive process. I think that if you are happy with your donor and you really like them, then it's worth everything even if it does seem to take awhile. :wink: I lol'd at the donor picking up the softcups for you and your DW..it's such a sweet gesture, it just made me smile cuz our donor (my BIL) also ran out and got my OPK's this month lol. He was actually excited to get them and even paid for them.  He was even oohing and aahing at the instead cups in Walmart about how cool they are lol. My fiance and I just stood there laughing. During my 2 WW I'm doing my two favorite things: cleaning and shopping! I know cleaning isn't enjoyed by very many people but I have anxiety and it's the one thing that I could fine to calm me down during anxiety attacks and such. Lol, strange I know. It allows me to focus on something else and keeps my mind off of what is making me anxious and it gives me a sense of accomplishment once it's over, so it's like a double whammy. I decided that since Christmas is in about 7 wks. that I should start my Xmas shopping for friends and family. Any excuse to go shopping. I don't really get to do it all that often so it was really nice. While in Walmart I tried to detour the baby section but the urge was too much so now I have a couple gender neutral clothes, blankets and some bottles lol. I'm hoping the baby is a girl because I could not resist the baby clearance rack with a bunch of outfits for $3! I found two little dresses that are the cutest things I've ever seen. Better be a a girl or I'm gonna have some explaining to do....ha ha! BFP's would be great to see for all! I get excited for everyone when I hear about new ones =)


----------



## Mummylou23

*please can some one help me i need a donor for this week and i have found a perfect one on pride ange lbut dont get paid till next week so ican get credits does any one have an account with pridge angel and have credits and could mesg him for me with my email address if so can you please pm thanks so much would really appreciate it 
*


----------



## Layla

i dont have an account on that site but i found mine on https://forums.tadpoletown.com/

Its free, worth a look?

x


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Firechild, where did you find your donor from?
> 
> I think we're going to try one more time with the current donor and then after a couple of month break may switch donors to hope for better luck.

Our donor is a guy I grew up with. My husband and him have been friends for a few years. DH and I had been researching best possible options for around three years. DH brought up the idea of using a donor, I was opposed at first, and a little angry. DH has 2 children from a previous marriage, and got a vasectomy.
We discussed donors for a very long time and DH understands that I feel if we use a donor the child should have the option of meeting the person. This was our biggest conflict. He wanted it to be a stranger who has no part in the child's life and I wanted someone who the child would have the option to know.
Our donor knew me when I was pregnant before (I went into premature labor and she died after a few hours), and has seen much of my struggle and desire to be a mother. He and my husband had several conversations and he offered to be a donor (after he discussed it with his girl-friend). DH and I spent a few weeks discussing and decided that as long as we were all very clear on what the roles will be, that this was a great idea. Donor will play the same role to child that he plays with DH's children-- he's like an uncle.
Our donor is also a wonderful person- full of love and compassion, willing to do anything to help us acheive our goal of a family, he's intelligent and attractive, he contains many qualities similar to my husband and has a good family medical history.
We have considered the idea of a back-up, but we just aren't ready to jump into all that searching and screening- how do you know if the online donors are being honest about medical histories?
How long have you been using your current donor? Has he had a SA done?


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Firechild. 

I'm so sorry to hear of your previous loss. Heartbreaking.

My husband and I are in such a similar situation. He also has 2 children (nearly grown now!) from his previous marriage. He underwent 2 reversals which both failed. 

Choosing a donor is tough. We met all our donors online. We've used 3 to date. Our first donor helped us conceive my daughter. He was fantastic - really nice guy, super helpful. He lives really far away now and hasn't had much success in the past with shipping. 

Then we tried a donor for one cycle who seemed okay at first and then turned weird and wanted more and more money. i.e. "please reimburse me for my time." 

Our current donor we met in June and liked a lot. We're moving into cycle #3 now. 

He's had a SA done which looked fine (good counts, reasonable motility), but he's a new donor so doesn't have a track record of successful pregnancies. 

I also feel strongly about my kids having the option to meet their biological fathers. I wouldn't mind it being a friend, but we didn't have any friends who wanted to be donors. I'm open to our current donor having periodic contact but technically that isn't part of our contract because I want it to be at our discretion. 

How old are you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Thanks Firechild.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your previous loss. Heartbreaking.
> 
> My husband and I are in such a similar situation. He also has 2 children (nearly grown now!) from his previous marriage. He underwent 2 reversals which both failed.
> 
> Choosing a donor is tough. We met all our donors online. We've used 3 to date. Our first donor helped us conceive my daughter. He was fantastic - really nice guy, super helpful. He lives really far away now and hasn't had much success in the past with shipping.
> 
> Then we tried a donor for one cycle who seemed okay at first and then turned weird and wanted more and more money. i.e. "please reimburse me for my time."
> 
> Our current donor we met in June and liked a lot. We're moving into cycle #3 now.
> 
> He's had a SA done which looked fine (good counts, reasonable motility), but he's a new donor so doesn't have a track record of successful pregnancies.
> 
> I also feel strongly about my kids having the option to meet their biological fathers. I wouldn't mind it being a friend, but we didn't have any friends who wanted to be donors. I'm open to our current donor having periodic contact but technically that isn't part of our contract because I want it to be at our discretion.
> 
> How old are you, if you don't mind my asking?

I am 28. DH is 32. You?


----------



## Nimyra

I'm 30. DH is older.


----------



## laurac1988

No BFP for me. Witch his here


----------



## firechild30

laurac1988 said:


> No BFP for me. Witch his here

So sorry laura.


----------



## firechild30

We are supposed to begin inseminations today, but the collection cups have not arrived in the mail. My digital opks have not arrived either. I used the tracking numbers to track the packages and both say that they have been delivered. I am going to call the post office today, but I don't know what we will do if I can not get the cups today. We can manage without the opks for one month. 
I have been so emotional the last week. The last two I have been horrible, mostly trying to fight tears. I'm not sure if it is continually failing to acheive success at this process or if it's wacked out hormones from the Clomid. I see that things are really getting to DH too. He's been more withdrawn and moody himself. I think it may be good for us to take a month or two off after this cycle in order to reconnect.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, Laura. Well, lets be cycle buddies again this month. 

Firechild, Can you go to RiteAid or CVS and buy some softcups? I'm pretty sure my local RiteAid carries them here in Maryland. 

I hear you on the moodiness too. Hang in there this month and then you can see where you are for next. That's our plan as well.


----------



## Layla

Well my AF showed up today, Finally!

So im now officially in the TTC game :)

x


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry for all you ladies that AF got. 

We are 5 dpo around here. Last night DW and I had a friend and her newborn son over. It was so awesome sitting there with that little guy. We decided he was gonna be good juju and kick conception in to high drive in the Mrs' uterus.:haha: It was pretty cool. I worried for a minute that I may be a bit jealous.:blush: He wasn't planned. His dad isn't around. We are trying soooo hard. But it never happened. :shrug: I just enjoyed all of his little faces and how peaceful it is to have a little man dozin on top of your chest. Watching his mom light up every time she talked about him. :cloud9: It was great times and hopefully great luck. :coffee:


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> Sorry for all you ladies that AF got.
> 
> We are 5 dpo around here. Last night DW and I had a friend and her newborn son over. It was so awesome sitting there with that little guy. We decided he was gonna be good juju and kick conception in to high drive in the Mrs' uterus.:haha: It was pretty cool. I worried for a minute that I may be a bit jealous.:blush: He wasn't planned. His dad isn't around. We are trying soooo hard. But it never happened. :shrug: I just enjoyed all of his little faces and how peaceful it is to have a little man dozin on top of your chest. Watching his mom light up every time she talked about him. :cloud9: It was great times and hopefully great luck. :coffee:

Good luck! I've been skyping with my sister and my nephew the last few days. He's 4 months old, and such a happy boy. It's very heartwarming.


----------



## firechild30

We start inseminations tonight--probably like 11p. Picked up some softcups, hopefully it works out. I have not been very successful with softcups in the past. The do not seem to fit properly for me. I have practiced and practiced but it's just not quite right. 
We did get 20ml syringes for this time (little scary). DH didn't feel that the other ones were long enough.
I really hope it works this time! I pray so hard each and every cycle. It doesn't help that clomid has side effects after you ovulate that are just like pregnancy symptoms. Increases progesterone so it makes you horribly fatigued and bbs hurt and swell. It's kind of a psych out in the 2ww.
Wish us luck! Really thinking this is last cycle for a few months. DH told me today to go ahead and schedule IUI for February.


----------



## mommacait1

Hey Ladies..Its my first month ttc and I'm at the ttw..I am going insane! I (of course) pick out symptoms left and right but refuse to mention it to my OH because she'll get so excited..I want to be positive but after reading these boards I know the odds are not in my favor for the first time.I used OPKS, Softcups, and Preseed. I'm soo happy to be joining you guys.


----------



## Babylove27

Don't sell yourself short mommacait1. A lot of people have been successful their first time! I have been researching and tracking ovulation for 6 mos. before we started this process. We just finished our insem. last week and I am now 5 dpo....the 2 ww is horrendous lol. I just keep thinking positive thoughts, hoping for the best and not paying attention to the little "symptoms" I'm experiencing lol....the twingy cramps on my right side and some on my left, the change in CM, the nausea, the constant full/heavy feeling in my lower in my belly. Ugh. The mind can play horrible tricks on you. I swear the second I had "fertile" spermies inside of me I just believed I had to be pregnant but I'm not one to get my hopes up. Still my fingers are crossed, and I'm relaxing and staying as stress free as possible. FX for you and lotsa baby dust your way. Glad to have someone else in the dreaded 2 ww with me...welcome aboard!


----------



## mommacait1

It's so hard to not pay attention to them..that full feeling in my lower stomach..driving me crazy..but of course this is all that is on my mind.. this is the longest two weeks of my life.. that's how I felt as soon as the swimmers hit I just KNEW I was pregnant..haha. of course I can't stop POAS either..hopefully this works out the first time..if not I hope I gain some patience! I'm glad someone else is sitting going crazy with me as well.


----------



## Layla

I got that 'full' feeling in my lower stomach on all of mine, Thats how i know that im pregnant

Good luck!!

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies :wave:


How you holding up in the wait *LEAH*?


Welcome :wave: *BABYLOVE* and *MAMACITA*! Hang in there, your BFP is near!!:dust:

*FIRECHILD* Good Luck with this week's donations!!!:dust:


:hugs: Sorry AF flew in on you *NIMYRA*, *LAYLA*, and *LAURA*! Come on next cycle!!!!:dust:


NIMYRA


----------



## LeahMSta

:wave: Hi MrsMM

I am holding up well. DW and I are gearing up for the holiday and planning my trip to see my Sister and BIL in Ohio. I leave on Dec 3rd and get to spend a week baking and spoiling my family so that is almost more consuming than the wait is. LOL! Trying to just stay positive and hoping for the best. DW has her progesterone test tomorrow and that's about it until testing time. The 2ww doesn't make me quite as nanners as it used to. Honestly I think at this point, I would find a BFP shocking. LOL! We are so used to the routine of TTC that ACTUALLY getting that 2nd line will knock us for a loop I'm sure. :haha:


----------



## lissa8686

My partner and I are trying for the fourth time as soon as possible using at home insem however funding is getting tight and unfortunately our known donor (family friend) is no long an option. So I was wondering if anyone on here has used or knows somebody who has used the sperm donors worldwide website to find free donors? If so, what was your experience like?


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Lissa,

I know some women who used to be on this thread used that site. I've used KnownDonorRegistry which success - it is slightly smaller I think but free.


----------



## Nimyra

I am not optimistic about this cycle at all. I've been bleeding now for 4 days but my temps are still REALLY high (usually this time of the month they are close to 97.2, currently they are 98.05. I'm wondering if it is the soy from last month still messing with me. I'm doing soy again this month (just started last night) which is maybe a stupid idea, but since this is my last month to try before taking a break I figured I'd give it one more chance.

If this is not my month though, I won't be surprised. At least I'll have a break coming up to let my hormones get back to normal.

Anyone else had weirdly high temps before during early cycle days?


----------



## eli5rose

mommacait1 said:


> Hey Ladies..Its my first month ttc and I'm at the ttw..I am going insane! I (of course) pick out symptoms left and right but refuse to mention it to my OH because she'll get so excited..I want to be positive but after reading these boards I know the odds are not in my favor for the first time.I used OPKS, Softcups, and Preseed. I'm soo happy to be joining you guys.

Hi mommacait, in my case it was just the opposite - I got pregnant on my first try with a syringe, big O and legs up for 30 mins - that's all, and I'm also 35 years old, first pregnancy (I'm 16 weeks and 3 days right now), so you never know. It CAN happen even the first try - it only takes one sperm & the right time. Good luck to you and sending buckets of :dust: your way and to the rest of you ladies here - hope this month is the ONE that brings you :bfp: and a :baby:


----------



## mommacait1

Thanks Eli!! I do hope So..Of course everyone on here hopes whatever cycle it is it's "the one". I used preseed..a syringe..softcup and I made myself O 2/3 times after I put it in so here is to hoping! Congrats on your LO. 

I'm excited for the holiday too..I drive my wife crazy talking about all of them..Thanksgiving is ready and I'm nearly done Christmas shopping.. I LOVE this time of year..I love The smell of fireplaces burning in the cold air and everything.


----------



## Babylove27

Hi everyone, hope all is going well with everyone. :thumbup:
@Nimyra I don't actually temp and chart so I don't know anything about high temps in that regard. But I was having the same issue with high temps(as in running a low grade fever) during my 2ww. Yesterday at 5 dpo I felt fine all day, just some twinges/cramps here and there in my ovaries but nothing too crazy. I was sitting on the couch last night at about 10 pm and instantly got really hot and my face got really flushed, almost like a hot flash. I'm 27 yrs. old and never had a hot flash before so I just assumed I was getting sick and running a fever. I checked my temp. with a regular ole thermometer and sure enough I was running a low grade fever of 99.1. I didn't feel sick like I had the flu or a cold or anything, so my SO suggested that I maybe call nurse direct or something to see if running a fever could interfere with our ttc process. Lol...we were a little worried. I called an RN and told her I have no cold/flu symptoms just a low grade fever and that I actually feel great, just warm. No body aches or anything. I also let her know that we were in the process of ttc and had about a week before we could test so we were concerned I might be getting sick, and asked if running a fever can prevent the baby from attaching if we were gonna fall pregnant this cycle. She said I had nothing to worry about unless it climbed well over 100 and stayed that way for two weeks or more. She then suggested that I just take 2 tylenol and see if it brought it down (it did about 2 hrs. later my fever broke) and she also went on to say that with the cramping/twinges I'm experiencing, the sore lower back and the low grade fever...that it might actually be my body reacting to hormones and that it's actually very common for women to get a higher than normal temp./low grade fever for a few days after fertilization and right around implantation. I don't know if this helps at all? I'm just keeping my FX that maybe this is what we're experiencing....:happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Babylove. I'm thinking I have excess progesterone in my system from the soy last month. I may be out of luck this month, but going to give it a shot anyway. I have a TTC break coming up after this month which ought to give my hormones a chance to get back to normal.


----------



## letdoit

Hi ladies,

Im back....andsome of you might remember my issues with my partner (now ex) who didnt want children. I have now found a donor and had my 1st insemination last week. Its gonna be a long 2 weeks wait but I am keeping my fingers crossed....

Gud luck to everyone.....


----------



## Babylove27

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Nimyra! I hope this is your month, a break sounds nice and I've just started the TTC process lol. It really is something so sensitive and you wanna have your hopes up...but not too up. At least that's how I've been feeling in my 2 ww. It's hard not to symptom spot and think maybe this is it. I just couldn't imagine doing this for so long. I really hope and pray for everyone ttc to have BFP's this month. What an awesome early Christmas present that would be!! Hi letdoit! I'm new to this board and just completed my first insem. last week as well. I'm at 6 DPO and in the dreaded 2 ww too. Good luck to you and lotsa baby dust to all!!


----------



## mommacait1

Something weird happened today..I took a test BFN and went back to sleep..Later when I picked it up to trash it I saw a pink little microscopic line on it..now I know about Evaps but can they be pink? I don't want to get excited...It was a FRER. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Layla

Hey ladies

How many times did you use your donor during your fertile time?

I have long cycles and according to FF my fertile time with be within a 9 day window.

I don't know if i could ask my donor to do 9 samples for me!

Can you let me know your stories/thoughts please :)

x


----------



## Nimyra

Mommacait - its probably an evap, but hoping for the best for you. Take another test tomorrow and let us know what happens!

Layla - I usually ask for 3 donations a cycle and aim for 3 days before ovulation, 1 day before ovulation, and day of ovulation. 

This cycle I may ask for 4 and add an extra late insemination. Many women just get 1 or 2 donations and aim for day of positive OPK and 1-2 days after positive OPK.


----------



## ticking.clock

mommacait1 said:


> Something weird happened today..I took a test BFN and went back to sleep..Later when I picked it up to trash it I saw a pink little microscopic line on it..now I know about Evaps but can they be pink? I don't want to get excited...It was a FRER. Has this happened to anyone else?

Yes Evaps can be pink x


----------



## mommacait1

Of course BFN =( It was an Evap..I read all over "They can't be pink" ohhh but they can be.... I'm done being excited already..I don't understand how some of you do this for years! I'm only in one month and nearly like EFF it...I want the prize at the end though.


----------



## firechild30

Layla said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How many times did you use your donor during your fertile time?
> 
> I have long cycles and according to FF my fertile time with be within a 9 day window.
> 
> I don't know if i could ask my donor to do 9 samples for me!
> 
> Can you let me know your stories/thoughts please :)
> 
> x

Our donor is happy to provide up to 5 donations a cycle. usually we shoot for three. schedules and such have an effect on how many we get a month. do you use opk?


----------



## firechild30

So, I've come down with the flu. which I'm sure is going to put us out this month. Its a bummer because we are taking the next two cycles off, and will probably try iui in Feb. 
my temps have been all over the place this cycle. I'm not sure what to think. I can't even tell if I've emulated yet, I have never had such a screwy chart. maybe its from being sick. Last month was such a pretty chart and then this!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

lissa8686 said:


> My partner and I are trying for the fourth time as soon as possible using at home insem however funding is getting tight and unfortunately our known donor (family friend) is no long an option. So I was wondering if anyone on here has used or knows somebody who has used the sperm donors worldwide website to find free donors? If so, what was your experience like?

Hi Lissa. I used it to find 2 donors in the uk and I found it quite easy. The only thing I didn't like was it didn't bring up a list with last log in as that would save time as some of them don't use it for years.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Ticking. How is your pregnancy coming along? Can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone. Bet you can't wait?

C.30 how is yours also?

Leah, how is your oh doing at the moment? Is she feeling well? Maybe you will get an early Xmas present


----------



## Layla

firechild

Yes im going to be using OPK this time, not used them before tho so im a bit dubious about it


----------



## Nimyra

Don't give up Firechild. The flu doesn't necessarily mean you won't ovulate. If you get a positive OPK then go ahead with your inseminations. 

Even though I'm not super hopeful about this month I'm definitely going to go ahead with everything.


----------



## Kelky

H i ladies


I have been trying to conceive through donor insemination for nine months now. I use opk and keep track of my cervical mucas and still no sucess :(.
We only inseminate once though as it hard with everybody work schedules but it is in the fertile period normally the day of a positive opk or the day after. my cycles range from 29- 34 days but always come monthly. I have been tested for PCOS in a Transvaginal ultrasound and that came back negative and hormones are ok too. I have also used Preseed and menstral cups still no sucess. the sperm is fresh and has been tested. Considering Ivf or an IUI next step which seems ridiculous as i should of conceived by now .

i have a tilted Uterus could that be a reason for not conceiving ?


----------



## Nimyra

OMG, What is going on????????

I just took my first OPK of the cycle and its positive. I'm freaking out because my temps are still high, I've been incredibly tired lately, and I'm wondering if I could actually be pregnant. 

I need to wait a few hours to pee again and I'm freaking out.

I've been taking soy the last 4 days and I'm terrified I'll have hurt the baby if I am in fact pregnant.

Please someone reassure me. What do you think is going on???


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Ticking. How is your pregnancy coming along? Can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone. Bet you can't wait?
> 
> C.30 how is yours also?
> 
> Leah, how is your oh doing at the moment? Is she feeling well? Maybe you will get an early Xmas present

I'm very good thank you, hope you are? I'm in my 15th week and sorting out the house ready for the new baby next year. I want to get the house done before christmas and then after christmas, buy all the big items :thumbup: I have my next midwife appt next wednesday when I should hear the heart beat and my gender scan is on the 18th December. Ticking, been thinking about you too lately :hugs:

Kelky, from what I've read, a tilted uterus shouldn't stop the sperm from getting where they need to be. 12 months is about average that it can take a "healthy" couple to concieve, for me it was 11 and more for others. I'd only get 1 donation a month, day of + opk and my cycles varied from 25 - 30 days. I also used the pre-seed and soft cups so very similar to you. Just keep on trying and hopefully it'll happen for you soon :hugs:

LOTS of :dust: to you all. Can't wait to see some BFP's in here :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

... still so confused. HPT was negative. Got one more positive OPK then digital OPK turned negative soon after.

Cervix is high but hard and closed. 

Called donor and set up an early insemination for tomorrow morning (he's not available tonight) just to be sure I'm covering my basis. 

Really have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Layla

Hey Ladies

I have an embarassing question to ask.... when you inset the sample, Do you have to have the big 'o' before or after? :shrug::blush:


----------



## Nimyra

after. :)


----------



## Layla

hehe thanks hun!

And can i ask, why you have to have one?

Been reading your posts and looking at your chart, hope something becomes clear for you soon

x


----------



## Nimyra

You don't have to orgasm to get pregnant. General wisdom is that the contractions can help propel the sperm through your uterus.


----------



## Mummylou23

help girls dunno whats best to do. insems wednesday insems but was around 3am when donor left work now cant get hold of him for insems this afternoon like he said and got very positive test at 1am this morning and had back ache and tummy pains dont know why. anyway here are my photos of ov tests first one was done 5pm yesterday friday and second 1am this morning. am i in with a chance if do it again this afternoon and tomorrow monday and tuesday and possible wednesday if hes free??
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-16 17.04.24.jpg
File size: 110.2 KB
Views: 4









2012-11-17 12.31.56.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nimyra

This afternoon and tomorrow look like good timing for you! Hope you hear back from your donor soon!


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Ticking. How is your pregnancy coming along? Can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone. Bet you can't wait?
> 
> C.30 how is yours also?
> 
> Leah, how is your oh doing at the moment? Is she feeling well? Maybe you will get an early Xmas present
> 
> I'm very good thank you, hope you are? I'm in my 15th week and sorting out the house ready for the new baby next year. I want to get the house done before christmas and then after christmas, buy all the big items :thumbup: I have my next midwife appt next wednesday when I should hear the heart beat and my gender scan is on the 18th December. Ticking, been thinking about you too lately :hugs:
> 
> Kelky, from what I've read, a tilted uterus shouldn't stop the sperm from getting where they need to be. 12 months is about average that it can take a "healthy" couple to concieve, for me it was 11 and more for others. I'd only get 1 donation a month, day of + opk and my cycles varied from 25 - 30 days. I also used the pre-seed and soft cups so very similar to you. Just keep on trying and hopefully it'll happen for you soon :hugs:
> 
> LOTS of :dust: to you all. Can't wait to see some BFP's in here :hugs:Click to expand...

Good to hear from you Cheryl! Glad things are going well.


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> ... still so confused. HPT was negative. Got one more positive OPK then digital OPK turned negative soon after.
> 
> Cervix is high but hard and closed.
> 
> Called donor and set up an early insemination for tomorrow morning (he's not available tonight) just to be sure I'm covering my basis.
> 
> Really have no idea what's going on.

From what I understand, taking soy is alot like clomid. Clomid has made my temps higher- guessing from the increased progesterone. It pushed my ovulation a little later too, and after I ovulate I have lots of pregnancy symptoms: tender bbs, swollen nips, fatigue, nausea.
Good luck this cycle!


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> :wave: Hi MrsMM
> 
> I am holding up well. DW and I are gearing up for the holiday and planning my trip to see my Sister and BIL in Ohio. I leave on Dec 3rd and get to spend a week baking and spoiling my family so that is almost more consuming than the wait is. LOL! Trying to just stay positive and hoping for the best. DW has her progesterone test tomorrow and that's about it until testing time. The 2ww doesn't make me quite as nanners as it used to. Honestly I think at this point, I would find a BFP shocking. LOL! We are so used to the routine of TTC that ACTUALLY getting that 2nd line will knock us for a loop I'm sure. :haha:

How did the test go?


----------



## LeahMSta

We haven't gotten results yet. I'm sure we will hear about them on Monday. He may also be waiting until we have our u/s and appointment on the 30th to give us everything at once. Not really sure. Thankfully we have plenty going on to keep us entertained. My best friend is in town for the weekend and then shortly after the holiday, I have a trip to see my little sister. We've been plenty busy to keep our mind off of the wait. I love her temps but she has had pretty charts in the past that didn't turn into a BFP. We are cautiously optimistic.


----------



## ticking.clock

My baby girl's 4D scan pic :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c.30

Aww Ticking, she's beautiful!! That's convinced me even more to have a 4d scan at 28wks!


----------



## ticking.clock

I had mine today at 30+1 and she weighs 3lb 10ozs 
Worth every single penny!!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Picking her nose!!!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Picking her nose!!!! Lol

Haha, wonderful! :cloud9:


----------



## Layla

Awww such amazing pics! :)

x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well pos opk sat insem sat neg opk sunday was in very very bad pains in tummy n near lady garden ive never had that before and it had gone sunday so was that ov??? did insem wednesday and sat didnt get chance yesterday is any point today? did i time it right ? i wondered if the pains etc were a good sign of good ov as i have never had that before


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* those pics are awesome!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks xx


----------



## LeahMSta

I am copy and pasting from another thread. I need all of the help and advice I can get PLEASE!

Oh My WORD!!!!!! this itsy bitsy little temp increase has me climbing the walls!!!! I have been having dreams about a daughter. I know what you're thinking: we all dream about meeting our little ones. Right? Well, the thing is that since my brain surgery, I either don't have or don't remember my dreams. I can not tell you the last one I can recall. It has been YEARS. Every night for the last 4-5 I meet my little girl for the first time. The "how" always changes but the "who" stays the same. In one of these dreams I remembered a doll I got at about 6-7yrs old. I remember thinking her name was sooooo beautiful. I told my parents that Christmas that I was going to give my first little girl her name. (*can't tell you what it is, DW and I made a promise that it is our secret until we meet her.) Turns out that this name is also my DW older sister's middle name too. Even after 11 yrs, I never knew that. So.....I am so freakin ecstatic about the tiny increase and missing AF because she should be here and has not made an appearance yet. Oh send baby dust but please help me keep my feet on the ground. All of this could be nothing. Ugh. I may go mad.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH*... this all sounds soooo very promising! Hang in there, sending some super sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Layla

Ooo good luck!

hope this is your month

x


----------



## Layla

Any news Leah, Been thinking of you since i woke up (an hour ago) checked your chart but nothing yet for today, not sure what our time difference is :)

x


----------



## Nimyra

Hoping for the best, Leah. I'm sure you'll meet your little girl soon.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, i'm sorry again for being away so long, we are out of town right now and i'm on my MIL's computer...today is 20dpo and no sign of AF...she should have arrived by sun or monday but if she arrives today it would be a 31 day cycle which i've had before but not in a long time...i usually have 28 or 29 day cycles....i spotted some on sunday and monday and i thought she was on her way but i have had hardly any spotting yesterday or today...not much cramping or any other symptoms either so i'm not sure? :shrug: may do hpt tonite or tom. if she doesnt arrive. We've had lots of stress the last week or so, a great guy friend of mine passed away in a car wreck and i'm wondering if the stress has possibly messed up my cycle and i'll be late. anyway i'll keep yall updated....if i do start, we may possibly, most likely have a new donor to start for dec or jan cycle and i'm pretty excited...he has 3 beautiful daughters so we know he is fertile;) weve been trying with our current donor for one year this month and he doesnt have children. .....anyhoo i'll check back later and update and catch up on yalls posts...dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Layla

Good luck!

X


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, our temp fell below cover line today. I was so silly to let a couple of dreams and a .04 temp increase get me so worked up. :dohh: AF hasn't shown up yet but I am sure she will at some point today. I just have to believe that my :baby: is going to be the perfect one for me and maybe he/she is right around the corner. Meanwhile I will support DW as she starts fertility testing and treatment and hopefully together and with persistence and perseverance we will have the family that we dream of. (literally):haha:


----------



## Nimyra

Faithbabies! Good to see you. I'm back TTC... on cycle #3 with our current donor. He's been great though, and we're planning on getting donations the next four days which should cover my ovulation window well. 

My temps are still acting very screwy but my ovwatch is indicated the start of my fertile period so I'm hoping its correct. Still waiting for a smiley opk, but not really expecting to see the smiley until Friday or Saturday.

Happy Thanksgiving to the US girls.


----------



## faithbabies

Nim...hey! good to see you! welcome back as you see i havent left lol i just dont check in much as i become obsessed lol sounds like u will be right on target for donations and i will cross my fingers this will be your BFP cycle!! Happy Thanksgiving!
AFM....first response hpt gave me a bfn earlier and though i'm still not spotting i am kinda crampy so i guess AF will show soon....i am still late though, starting tomorrow will be 32 day cycle and i've never had that. must be stress because i'd think by 20dpo an hpt would be pretty accurate...ah well, excited to start next cycle with new donor!!! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

cd1. Hopes were high but here we are. This cycle is crammed with initial infertility testing. HSG, U/S, some blood-work.....you know the drill. We are going to be indulgent and try to enjoy the holiday together. We are sad but there is nothing to be done but to keep on keeping on.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH*, :hugs: so sorry that it wasn't your month, however, although tedious, its going to be a good move to see the F/S. Hoping that this is your Christmas BFP!!!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* Hiiii! So glad to see you again. I am not in here as much, but happy to see you stopping through. Hoping AF stays far away! :dust:


*NIM* GL Hun! :dust:


Hope everyone celebrating had a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday!


----------



## Layla

Hey girls

Need some advice

I started doing OPK yesterday, yesterday there was no line, but today there is a line and altho its not as strong as the test line, its not far off.
I had a big dip in my temps 2 days ago, so all this combined, does it look like im going to ovulate in the next 2 days?

If it is then its the first time in this whole year that i would have a shorter cycle, normaly im around 36 days but now and again i will have a 'normal' cycle

My donor cant see me untill monday! so im worried that if i do get a positive on the OPK tomorrow that i will miss my window.

What you think?

( i will try and post a pic of the OPK from today in a bit)

x


----------



## Layla

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/20121123_113821.jpg


----------



## Layla

well todays test is fainter, confused.com!

x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, I would call that a positive! Some months mine don't get as dark as the test line.


----------



## laurac1988

Same - especially if now getting lighter


----------



## Layla

Just did another and I think it's stronger. Will post a pic soon, so confusing

X


----------



## Layla

Here is the test from today, what you think, stronger than 2 days ago?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/OPK.jpg

x


----------



## Nimyra

Yes, Layla, that one looks stronger. And since you are only on day 14 of your cycle, I think this one is more likely to be the true positive.

I've had the mother of all week for confusing opks, so don't fret. I had a few false positives (defective, streaky tests) before getting a true positive last night and this morning. Whoever says digital opks can't give false positives is wrong.


----------



## Layla

Thanks hun, 

I have sent my donor an email, he will get it tomorrow when he is in work, So fingers crossed i can get a sample from him tomorrow, Tuesday and Wed.
I hope he wont mind, we were expecting the first week of Dec.
Not really got any EWCM tho, I normally get that around ovulation, but have got the spots and bloating.

This is all hard work isnt it! lol

Your charts looking good, Ovuation today or tomorrow :)

x


----------



## Nimyra

I've been in bed all day today with crazy cramps. Damn soy. I'm pretty sure I ovulated this evening. I think I'll go ahead with one final donation tomorrow morning even though it is going to make for a crazy crazy day. 

Yes, this is all a lot of work. It feels like a 3rd job. (My real job and parenting being my first two jobs).


----------



## Layla

My temp dropped a bit this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm building up for ovulation. Although it was taken earlier than norma (1 and half hours)l due to getting up for work.

X


----------



## furbabymum

Hi, everyone :) hope you'll happily allow me to join in. I started reading this thread and got up to page 10 (ish) and then skipped to the end so there's a whole heap I've missed out on but I'll hopefully catch up when time allows :coffee:

I have a wonderful donor whom I met online through one of the specialist sites and it was the first attempt last month and I was incredibly excited and became convinced that it had worked only to find AF arrived just 6 days after ovulation which has knocked me a bit. I have a doctor's appointment booked for this afternoon as I have a sneaking suspicion that I have elevated Prolactin levels and so want to get things checked out asap. 
Feeling a little bit low and a little bit anxious right now. You guys all seem so lovely, friendly and supportive and I could really do with a little bit of that right now :flow:


----------



## Layla

Hi! 
Welcome, good luck with ttc, look forward to reading your posts 

X


----------



## faithbabies

welcome furbaby!! :flower: wishing you tons of babydust and a BFP that's just around the corner!!! :)

nimyra and layla...fxd for your cycles, good luck with donations and lots of baby dust sent your way!!

afm...well as i wrote a few days ago, the day i was supposed to start AF i had some spotting but no full flow...5 days later i had what i thought was aunt flo and it was a different type of blood than i've seen before (sorry for tmi) it was just deeper red but not as much as i usually have first day of cycle...usually i bleed a full two days and spot on third but this one i bled a minimial amount on first day (five days late) and the next day i spotted a little brown/dark brown and yesterday was third day and i barely had anything and today i woke up still with a little brown when i wipe and a touch of pink this am....i'm so confused as i always always have same cycle and it's usually 28-30 day cycle with 3 day aunt flo....this was a 34 day cycle and odd bleeding. i am kinda chalking it up to stress but i also still kinda have cramps off and on....my cycle is totally messed up! i am supposed to start with new donor this cycle but have no idea when to test for ovulation. we may skip a cycle and get back on it in jan. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

FAITH, hope you can get back to TTC soon Hun!:dust:


*NIM* GL Hun!:dust:


*LAYLA* I'd say the 2nd posted OPK and the temps you are having now show OV coming or on the verge :dust:


:wave: welcome *FURBABY*


----------



## furbabymum

Thanks, everyone xx

So I've just returned from the doctor's office and I'm scheduled for blood tests and swabs etc. next week Wednesday. I also need to have a peripheral vision eye test and bring in the picture thingy that comes from it. He suspects a prolactin issue too but I'm to see a specialist lady doctor once the results are back from all the tests. Poop. Was stupidly kind'a hoping he'd poo-hoo my internet searches and self-diagnosis and send me away to have some extra vit B complex and progesterone cream. Should'a known it wouldn't be that simple.

Thinking it's probably not even worth trying this cycle :( Oh well, I guess that just means I have an extra month of getting to grips with all this temperature and LH testing and charting malarky. 

To everyone on here trying to conceive with these alternative methods I salute you and offer massive :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Well, I met with my donor, it was lovely to meet him face to face, up untill now we have only talked via email, he is such a lovely man and put me at ease right away. :thumbup:

So, donation made, Insemination done, soft cup in, the big 'O' and hips raised for 30 mins.

I have mixed emotions, as much as i do want another baby, i feel like i have just cheated on my husband and i don't like the thought of someone else's inside me :blush:

I have done 2 OPK today and they are both definitely negative, faint lines so i Will have to wait and see what my temps do tomorrow.

Does anyone know how long you have after the sample is provided? It look me about 30 mins to get home and insert it.

x


----------



## Layla

Also.... When i inserted it (Via a 10ml syringe) it felt like it all came out right away, had to rush to get the soft cup in. Is that normal?

x


----------



## Layla

Sorry girls, another question...

For those of you that use softcups... Do you put the sample in the cup then pop it in, or do you syringe it then put the cup in?

The reason i ask is today i placed my donors sample in teh cup then popped the cup in. Now do i still have to have his and legs in the air after or will it just do its own thing?

x


----------



## LeahMSta

We use the softcup to both collect the donation and then just pop it in. No leaking and loosing those precious swimmers. DW doe prop up her bum and lays with hips elevated for about an hour after. Our doc is on board with our methods so I assume we are doing it right. LOL!

AFM: well ladies, things are getting a little wild around here. HSG on Friday. Ultrasound on the following Wednesday. Donations start on Sunday. We are just hoping that everything comes back normal and that this will be our month. It will make all of the testing worthwhile.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LAYLA*, we have done them both ways and been successful in getting pregnant doing it either way. GL :dust:


*LEAH* Hang in there, HSG is almost routine talk these days for fertility. You and DW will be just fine. I am sure all results will be good to go and you will be able to continue on TTC and get those donations started. GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Layla

Mrs MM - when you put the sample in the soft cup and popped it in, did you lay with your legs/hips in the air or just go about your day?

x


----------



## MrsMM24

I have actually done both, I have layed and relaxed, but I have also gone on with my day too. It depended on when the donation was thawed (we shipped to our home) and also what day it was (week day/weekend.) 

I have gone on to get up after 5 mins whether I put in cup or with syringe. Gotten p cooked, went to the gym, etc. The cup will keep everything where it needs to be so in theory you don't have to lay down. This preg, we don't know which donation it was, but I was up and active within 5 mins ( 5 after Org each time though) and only one evening did I just go to bed. GL


----------



## Layla

ah wicked thanks hun

I meet my donor at his work so as soon as he gave it to me today I went to the loo in his building and put it in via the soft cup.
so I didn't have a chance to lay down with legs in the air lol

I have just taken the cup out and there is nothing in it so hopefully its done its thing

x


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Furbabymom! 

Layla, Ditto what MrsMM said. I've done it both ways - resting for a while or just going about my day. I also just have my donor produce his sample into the cup and then insert it. I found I lost too much sperm using just a syringe because it came right out! 

By the way, when I take my softcup out there is always a lot of seminal fluid still in it. That's okay too, the sperm swim out of the fluid and into your cervix - or at least that's the theory! 

You can wait up to an hour before inserting fresh sperm, but most women only wait 15-30 minutes, if at all.


----------



## Nimyra

As for me, I'm having a crazy crazy cycle. My temps are a mess - were very high this month, which is weird for me. Then I got a lot of (false?) positive opks at odd times. And I've just had like 4 days of positive opks. They turned negative later this morning but the one I took when I woke up was SOOOO dark.

All told, I did 6 (six!) inseminations. One very early in my cycle when I had a random LH surge or false positive, and 5 days in a row over this weekend. 

I have officially done everything in my power to get pregnant this month. It is now out of my hands. 

Fertility friend isn't declaring ovulation day yet, but I'm assuming I ovulated on Sunday or Monday. Now we wait!


----------



## Layla

oh really hope this is your month, can't wait to see how your temps go, your chart looks good so far.

x


----------



## Nimyra

I really hope so too! I need to take a break for 2-3 months after this cycle so I pulled out all the stops this month: 

Daily inseminations around fertile time
Guafenesin 
grapefruit juice
Conceive Plus
Soy
Acupuncture

I'm confident I got a good LH surge so now we just wait. Hate waiting!

Layla, I'm glad you liked your donor in person. I like my donor a lot! He's been really fun to work with. As far as feeling like you are cheating on your hubby... I understand that. I've found for me that that feeling wore off as getting donations became more normal. Just another thing I do.

My hubby and I were chatting last night and I was talking about how we might consider having this donor know our kid from a younger age and how that might be strange. My hubby said, "hey, I've always approached this as our child being half-adopted, and if our kid was 100% adopted and had good bio parents we'd be supportive of them having a relationship or whatever our child wants" when he said that my heart just melted and I fell more in love with him. Because he's right, we will support our kid 100% and its okay that our family is "weird" and our kids have a mom and 2 dads or whatever else. What matters is our love and our openness and support.


----------



## Layla

Waiting for your temp for today! the time difference is a pain lol

Hope it rises again for you to confirm ovulation

x


----------



## Nimyra

You know... I don't expect FF to give me cross hairs this month, but I am pretty sure I ovulated just fine. The fact is, my temps were REALLY high for me early in the cycle. I think that was a side effect of the soy. So my coverline would be artificially high. My temps are high again for me, so I'm taking it as a good sign and not worrying to much about what FF is saying.


----------



## Layla

Ah yeah just looked at last months chart, they are alot higher arnt they.

Not a bad thing tho, you just need a temp hight than 97.9 and FF should still put in your cross for you

good luck, you have worked hard for it this month :)

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck *NIM*!! Looking at your chart, I think that you will have a confirmed OV tomorrow. I know it began to rise at one point but given your temps before that, it wasn't quite enough, so I would say that OV was likely late Sunday early Monday morning. I think you definitely did all that you possibly had control to do for your cycle this month, FXD!:dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Aww, thanks you all. I <3 this group. Its the only place I don't feel like a total nutcase for paying attention to all these body signals and such. 

I am somewhat new to Fertility Friend so I didn't know that information - thanks!

I decided to go for my morning run - last month I skipped running during my 2ww but felt the difference in my body and mood. I just took it slow this morning and felt good.


----------



## Layla

I have just worked out my dates and if I'm on a normal cycle then my fertile time is over the weekend.

today is the only day my donor can see me until Monday so I don't rate my chances this month :-(

x


----------



## Layla

Stupidly high temp rise today...

But i worked a night shift last night so i took my temp when i woke up (3pm instead of 7am) do you think i should disregard it?

x


----------



## Nimyra

Yes, disregard it. I'm not sure what to say about the donation schedule. I hope it works out okay.


----------



## c.30

You could disregard it or you could adjust it using this link

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I would often adjust my temp and it didn't really have a huge effect on my chart :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

Woot! Crosshairs!!!


----------



## Layla

yey, good luck

x


----------



## LeahMSta

HI all!
We are back from our HSG and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP


----------



## c.30

Here's hoping Leah!!! GL and lots of :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

That's great progress, Leah! Hopeful this is your month! Come on Christmas BFPs!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks ladies. We have hope again. It was like the wind was blown back into our sails. I forgot to say in my previous post....Congrats on the crosshairs Nimyra


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, 

Just took a peek at your chart and it looks like you got a donation on the day of your positive OPK. That's really great! I don't think you are out this month!!!


----------



## Layla

Best of luck Leah


Nimyra, i think i am out, i just got a definite + OPK


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/20121201_133308.jpg

We missed the donation that was planned on Thursday due to us both being busy he cant see me until Monday :nope:
x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla said:


> Best of luck Leah
> 
> 
> Nimyra, i think i am out, i just got a definite + OPK
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/20121201_133308.jpg
> 
> We missed the donation that was planned on Thursday due to us both being busy he cant see me until Monday :nope:
> x

I'm sorry, hun. Timing is definitely one of the hazards of using a donor. Why can't he donate to you this weekend? Can you travel to him or otherwise make it more convenient for him?


----------



## Layla

I travel to his work place for donations, he doesn't want the donations to impAct on his family life which is understandable so it's a Monday to Friday job

x


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry if I'm being dense here, but why not just put a donation in a cup in his bathroom and bring it out to you and you pick it up and take it home. That should only take 15 minutes.

But I understand you need to respect his boundaries. How frustrating!


----------



## Layla

yeah i know, should be easy right? But i have to go by what he wants :(

Well I did an OPK as soon as i woke up at midday (yes im lazy lol) and it was positive, Just did another one now and its strong but not quite a positive.

I had what i thought was a positive on the 27th and then all negatives after that, 

These things really bloody confuse me lol

x


----------



## Layla

Ok...

Here is the one from the 27th..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/testtoday.jpg

Here is the two tests i did today, the bottom one is using the first urine of the day but it wasnt early morning, i didnt wake up till middday.

The top one is one i just did (4pm)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/20121201_160701.jpg

What you think?

x


----------



## Layla

Right...

I have changed my ticker now so what i believe is right, Despite my two + OPK tests i don't believe i have ovulate or am close to yet.

I remember from when i was charting years ago TTC my son that i only have a 12 day luteal phase so I think middle of next week is my time, which means my donor will be available too.

x


----------



## Nimyra

I think in your pics above, the bottom one is the darkest. I think your most recent test was negative. 

What's your cervical mucus like? That is frequently the most reliable sign for me.


----------



## LeahMSta

That's why I have DW pee on the smiley ones. I find reading the strips too confusing. I know it's expensive but I consider it an investment in my sanity. LOL!


----------



## Layla

My CM is non existent right now which is why i dont believe the tests, I know myself that I get very watery CM when im ovulating and i haven't really had that yet.

So weighting everything up, i think its going to be next week so im still in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## Layla

Hey ladies

I just copied and paste this from another site, want to get your opinions regarding donation times...

I have done another 2 OPK today, first one +, 2nd one -
So confusing, i don't think i can rely on them. 
I do temp, they are on my chart but by the time my temp rises it will be to late for a donation.

I normally get very EWCM but nothing as yet.

I have started to get very bad PMT today, I stopped taking my vit b tablet (Dr gave them to treat PMT) s and its surprising just how much they work as today i want to kill everyone haha!

So im hoping with the PMT coming back that's a sign that the time is near.

All the tickers and websites say that for a 36 day cycle (which is what im on this month i think) ovulation will be on Thursday and my fertile days are today until Friday.

So im thinking of asking my donor for donations on tues, wed and thurs.
Or should i go for Mon, Tues, Wed.

What you think?

x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, if you think Friday is your ovulation day I would do Monday, Wed, Thurs. You should definitely do Monday to be on the safe side, then you can add more 2 days later. Another option is Mon, Wed, Friday.

Other thoughts?


----------



## Layla

My donor is ill. No donations for me this week :-(


----------



## Mummylou23

hi layla am sorry to hear that u wont get ur donations this week - when i was using a donor i had two donors just using one donor tho just having anotehr on stand by incase. 
Leah I hope u get ur xmas bfp xxx i am glad you got some news as to why ur DW wasnt getting pregnant u defo deserve ur bfp well u all do. I am back at it now tho lol so I am due to ov around the 13th - 17th I am going to be getting the clearblue digital ones as the lines are still confusing me xx


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, Layla. :(


----------



## LeahMSta

So sorry Layla. :hugs:

Mummylou, we are hopeful but trying to keep our feet planted. Our first insemination is today and our Donor leaves to see family out of state for the holiday. So.....we are going daily and hoping for the best! I think the digital OPKs are a life saver. I would be lost with the lines. 

Nimyra, how are you feeling?


----------



## Layla

thanks girls, 

I must admit im completely gutted, Had high hopes for this month and was convinced i would catch first try, prob a little silly tho.

I have been thinking about calling our second choice donor to be honest, but then there were reasons why we didnt pick him so i should prob stick to those.

I will still be charting, so that i can get an idea of when i ovulate, it may help with timing for next month.

Ho hum... :(

Best of luck to you girls tho, i will be stalking your charts! :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Leah,

I'm feeling optimistic. My temps are doing well and I have the following symptoms:

nausea (although I'm prone to this)
tired! Been going to bed so early.
Boobs not sore (actually a good sign for me, because usually mine are sore before period and we not sore when I conceived my daughter)
Creamy CM
Some twinges

Just need to wait out this week and then it'll be time to test!


----------



## Mummylou23

layla 
yeah i had one like that but had to fal back to him so got insems so didnt miss the month i think of it as getting the dream we want xxx hope ur ok


----------



## Nimyra

I also have a back-up donor ... he just doesn't know he's the "back-up" - I told him we're waiting to try.


----------



## Layla

I did email him but once he got back to me it just reinforced why we didn't pick him, there is something not right with him.

I have had someone else offer so I'm chatting to him now but it won't be for this month it's to quick to get to know someone's background.

Very sad but trying to look on the bright side, everything happens for a reason

X


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: Layla. Trust your gut on the donors. Good luck!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are finally in insem season. It seems like a race against time for ovulation. Our Donor leaves for an out of state Holiday visit with family on Wednesday. We are doing daily inseminations until then. Our hopes are high. DW is concerned because she is still spotting/leaking dye from the HSG. Does anyone know how long that is normal for? It seems to me that it has been a few days and she should be done with that. She's having a hard time checking CM and such due to the tenderness and leaking dye.


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone:happydance:

I havent been here for little over 2 months, and I had to catch up on a lot of reading;))
I am glad that everyone is doing great and everyone is following their dreams;)

I tried home insemt. with a friend donor for 2 months and nothing;((( I had crazy heavy bleeding both months, not sure what that is supposed to mean.

....right now, I am putting baby on hold, since my friend decided to to donate anymore and I am looking for donor. Soon as I find one I will be back on track.

Good luck to all of you.........:hugs:


----------



## Layla

Hi Beach!

Welcome, i hope you find your donor soon. :)

well What a day!

still getting over the disspointment of my donor being ill, bless him, bad timing man flu!

I commented on the site that i found him on that i was out this month due to illness and i have been overwhelmed with PM's from donors wanting to hep me this week, so so heart warming that people want to help. But im sticking to my donor, hes perfect, He did email me this afternoon to say how sorry he was and that he still wants to help me. plus i need a sample tomorrow and thats way to soon to get to know the nitty gritty on someone else.

Then i come out of work at 8.30 tonight to a flat tire, i cant change a tire lol so i had to call on my hubby, waiting in teh freezing cold with no coat for 40 mins was fun hahaha!

So im home now with a nice glass of wine, and i have just found out that my baby sister is TTC now too, our cycles are less than a week apart! fantasic!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck *LEAH*!!!! Typically after an HSG, and they make it through all the locations, chances are pretty high for conception up to about 3 months afterwards. Soooo, go spermies go! FX!:dust:


So sorry to hear about the donor situation *LAYLA*, I hope that it all comes together soon. GL :dust:


*NIM*, how are you holding up in the wait??? :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

MrsMM - I'm going nuts waiting! I'm hopeful but also trying not to get carried away. Am spotting more symptoms: heightened sense of smell, veins somewhat darker. 

I will probably start testing on Thursday (10 dpo). It's so hard to wait until then!


----------



## Layla

ahh good luck! really hope this is it for you

x


----------



## Layla

So down today, very tearful.

my donor emailed and said it definitely wont be until next month now that he sees me. I know he is ill but i feel so cheated.

Putting the xmas tree up at the mo with the kids but my heart is not in it atall.

I came off my fibromyalgia meds and stopped smoking in preparation for this, my mood has dropped and im in pain constantly and now its all for nothing...Im seriously thinking of going back on my meds and just making myself be happy with what i have got. I dont think i could take having this feeling month after month.

x


----------



## LeahMSta

So sorry Layla. I know how upsetting it can be. 

MrsMM, We are well. Super hopeful. I am kind of a Christmas fanatic. This could be the ultimate little Christmas miracle. Plus we are surounded by tons of fertile energy. My 21 yr old nice Just announced she is pregnant and my 25 yr old little sister just announced her most recent pregnancy as well. DW is taking it a bit hard as neither or them were trying. I told her it is perfect because when we get our BFP this month we'll already have a 1st and 2nd cousin as built in playmates


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, If you don't mind me asking, what medication were you on for your fibromyalgia? 
I ask because I opted to stay on antidepressants while TTC because I felt that the risk of coming off was much greater than the risk to a baby. I will likely wean to a lower dose if I get pregnant, but for now this is a good plan for me. I cleared this with my OBGYN and she was supportive of my decision. 

If you need your medication to stay happy and healthy, maybe it is safer to stay on your fibro meds. 

*hugs* Thinking of you and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Layla

I'm on duloxatine hun, they are an antidepressant but work great for fibromyalgia pain, I think I'm going to start taking them again as its going to be a good 5 weeks until I can ttc now

X


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH* the built in cousins is a great deal! I understand DW, but you can also remind her that we have a different route to take all together and it is harder not because of donations but because we can't just go and have unprotected sex at any time that results in pregnancy. She will always have some types of feelings because others around get preg but that will ease and besides, I believe you have a Christmas BFP awaiting so it won't be long now and she too will be announcing. GL :dust:


*NIM* Yeah, TRUST me I know how hard the waiting game is. It doesn't just end after the bfp either, which I know you know. I have an LP on the longer side and have also been disappointed by chemical mc from knowing quite early so that was my motivation or lack of to test. Hang in there Hun, sounds like a weekend bfp is around your corner!:dust:


*LAYLA* sorry you are feeling down, I think no matter what we all go through that during TTC, especially using alternate methods. I agree with *NIM*, although not taking anti-dep, I think that it is wise to stay on until confirmed bfp especially with all the things that come up and stress of TTC in general. GL Hun!:dust:


----------



## Layla

thanks girls

I have taken one today, i need to be on them, the pain is unbelievable and then i get low mood with it.

I'm hoping it wont take to long to get back in to my system.

Then if i do catch next month on whenever, i will see my doc

x


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks MrsMM,

My attitude on the medication is that I have no idea how long it will take to get pregnant. It could take a year for all I know. It's hard enough to deal with the stress of that without adding relapse into the mix. I'll re-evaluate if and when I get a BFP, until then, I think I am better off with the extra help. I've also gone back to my running and that helps too!

I broke down and tested today (9 DPO) and of course had a BFN. I feel so stupid for testing and am disappointed of course. Going to try to hold out until Friday or Saturday to test again.


----------



## LeahMSta

This morning we are off to the Dr for an ultrasound and the "official" results of all of our testing this cycle. DW feels a bit like a lab rat. I hope for her sake that it is all positive news and we are well on our way to a Christmas BFP. I will update later if there is any news.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, just dropping in to catch yall up....so last month was our one year mark with our donor and ended with bfn so we decided to let him know we wanted to stop donations as we need a break and may decide to go back to RE in new year and do IUI's again...he was very sweet and understanding, disappointed that he couldnt help though. We actually talked to another friend that has two daughters and is younger than our previous donor and he is wanting to be our new donor but probably wont be ready to start for a month or so due to going thru divorce, etc....so looks like we will be taking a longer break than we wanted lol but it's ok i want to enjoy the holidays without stress and work on losing some weight before we try again. Hubs starts new job tomorrow and with the extra funds we actually may be able to go back to IUI's if we have to. So....i may not have much to update for awhile but i'll be keeping my eye on u ladies and dropping in for hugs and keeping yall in my thoughts and prayers. baby dust to all :dust:
:hugs::flower::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Horrible. Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle. 6 wks along today. It was eptopic found on the ultrasound. We had no idea. We weren't prepared. I just....I don't know what to say. :shrug:


----------



## Mummylou23

AWWWW leah I am so sorry to hear that I hope you and DW are ok xxxx I am thinking of you both at this sad time xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Leah... I'm so dreadfully sorry to hear that :-( 

Maybe this month will bring your forever baby. Until then, look after each other.


----------



## ticking.clock

Hugs honey xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

Well an update from me.....

My lil lady is due in 7 weeks, I have an app on Monday about being induced.
It's scary how fast it's gone x


----------



## c.30

Leah I am so very sorry! Sending lots of hugs and love to you and your DW, thinking of you both :hugs: x


----------



## Layla

So sorry Leah *hugs*

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh things are really getting close for you now *TICKING*.... 


*LEAH* :hugs: I am so sorry to hear this. Had to be a totally terrible day. How on Earth did they not see that during the HSG??? I am so sorry for your loss. I hope DW is feeling ok, ectopics aren't that easy physically. Sending you all wamr wishes, hope, and :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

From what the Dr explained to us, they had no reason to suspect a pregnancy because DW had a full and normal cycle. During the HSG they told her that she had cervical stenosis because the cath was very difficult to insert. Well, turns out that she doesn't have stenosis at all. It was closed up tight because of the pregnancy. They had a hard time getting the dye to flow in the tube that the pregnancy is in but it did eventually so diagnostically the HSG was a success. It wasn't until the ultrasound when they saw the yolk sack that they realized what was going on. The Dr showed us, had DW take a pregnancy test which was blaringly positive and then gave us the options to terminate. It was all just so out of left field. Now I am worried about DW because she is trying to act like everything is fine. She got up and went to work today even though the methotrexate has made her tummy sick and she is cramping badly. I just wish I could do something to take the hurt in her heart away.


----------



## ticking.clock

It's all about time honey, sending ou both hugs xxxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sending you both love. Look after one another. I know it sounds odd, but thank goodness it was found because ectopic can be very dangerous if left to develop.

Keeping you both in my thoughts xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

I don't know what I would do without you ladies. We are trying not to tell many of our friends and family because DW doesn't want our future attempts to be clouded with negativity from this horrible situation. We are certainly feeling lucky that it was found when it was and we just have to survive the week of HCG quants and hope that everything goes back to normal soon. We both believe that it is best that we didn't know and have a chance to get excited about the pregnancy before this. Now we just have to make it to March to start TTC again. Our donor is so sweet and came to mourn the loss with us yesterday and reassured us that in 3 months we will simply pick up where we left off. We are so lucky to have him as our donor. He is just a kind and loving soul and as he has been DW friend for more than 20 years, he is committed to seeing this happen for her.


----------



## laurac1988

I have everything crossed that march will bring you both a lovely BFP and a healthy, sticky bean


----------



## Nimyra

Sending my thoughts your way, Leah. I'm so sorry for your loss, and also relieved that it was found early.


----------



## faithbabies

Leah, i'm so sorry for you and your DW loss as well and will say a prayer for peace/comfort for you both....i hope march will bring you both the sticky bean you dream of....i love your positive attitude and know you will be blessed with a beautiful baby. <3


----------



## Layla

Leah, im so so sorry for what you are both going through, i hope it all resolves soon and you get your well deserved BFP xx



Well my rant for the day!.....Dont donors know how important this is, i don't think its fair that they mess us about.

To them its nothing but to us its life changing!

My donor couldn't seer me at the start of the week as he had Flu (man flu!) i was totally crushed as i thought it was ovulating then, turns out i wasn't and i think today's the day!

So he said last night that he is feeling better so prob could see me today.

I got a very strong + on an OPk today so i have emailed him to arrange a meet.

No reply! He finishes work in 2 and a half hours and then its game over coz he only can see me on week days.

i know i sound like a spoilt brat but its so not fair! 

Sorry guys, just feeling sorry for myself and needed to vent

x


----------



## Mummylou23

email him again hun dont u have phone number for him?


----------



## Layla

I dont have a number for him.

I really want to email him again but im worried he will think im hassling him and withdraw all together

x


----------



## Layla

heard back from him, He cant 
.

This is so hard :sad1:


----------



## Mummylou23

I am not been nasty or anything but it doesnt sound like hes commited to me hun xxx i WOULD of used one of the others myself but I know you want to get to know everything i guess we are slightly different on views on that hun xxx I would look for another if I was you but thats only my thoughts


----------



## Layla

Yeah I think your right hun. I have 2 different ones lined up for next month so hopefully I will have more luck. Just hard that I now have to wait 5 weeks x


----------



## Mummylou23

could one of them do a last min meet today and tomorrow hun ? i am sure asking wont hurt xxx


----------



## Layla

one is a truck driver and he is away driving at the mo, he said his boss is a friend so when i tell him my fertile dates he will arrange only local drives, The other is in London (155 miles away)so he cant get here in time for this month.

I guess its just not meant to be this month, im a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, so i will just have to wait

x


----------



## Mummylou23

i see well at least you have two good donors for next month much better than one you heard from today by sounds of it xxx


----------



## Layla

Right ladies...

I have adjusted my chart to what i feel is right, i went back through the calendar last night and checked out all my AF dates, it seems i ovulate around CD21, which is where i had te dip on my chart. My temps are not great but then i didn't get a sample this month so im not worried.

But this means i can plan much better for next month, I know that from CD 18 to 21 i need samples!

Not sure whether to use my current donor or switch to another, as my next fertile days fall over the first weekend of Jan and my current donor cant do weekend, my husband said to use both! :shock:lol errr no!

Altho im sad i didn't get my chance this month i know i can enjoy Xmas and have a drink. :drunk:

We run a pet sitting business and today we have had a 5 month old spaniel in, she is totally ADORABLE! so she is helping take my mind off things.

Roll on the new year! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi hun i would use one of the others so you dont get disappointed again and miss any samples i wouldnt use the one thats let you down to be honest as its a higher chance he would again next time just my thought xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

I totally agree with Mummylou. Layla, you deserve a doner who is openly comitted to this process. The fact he is hiding it from his wife and you can oly get it from him at work already limits you so much. If it was a simple case of not being available or simply having other plans one month that would be one thing. All of the restrictions mean that you can only have access to him on such a limited basis. I also think your husband may not have a bad idea with having both of the other potential donors "on call" because sometimes life happens even with the most well intentioned donors. 
I think you have a fabulous attitude and I sincerely hope that the new year brings you the much anticipated BFP you want.


----------



## Layla

Thanks girls :) :hugs:

x


----------



## Nimyra

I didn't realize Layla's donor was hiding his donating from his wife. I don't think I could deal with that. I really like for everything to be out in the open. Makes things less awkward for future children.

:hugs: Hope things work out next month for you!


----------



## Mummylou23

yes i think its best been honest and i think some times its best if they arent in relationship because they are more flexible x


----------



## Layla

He hasn't said he was hiding it, just that he doesn't want it interfering with his family life, didn't think much of it at first but now it's been pointed out it makes sense that he is hiding it.

X


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone. Feeling pretty crazy here. Still getting BFNs but no spotting or cramping yet. I'm REALLY emotional... like on the verge of tears constantly for no reason. I don't know if I'm pmsing. I am only holding out a sliver of hope, but I'm praying praying praying I'll turn out to be pregnant.


----------



## Mummylou23

r u 12dpo how long is ur LP? and some times it can take a while for a bfp so dont be downhearted hun easier to say i know. no spotting or cramping is a good thing xx


----------



## Mummylou23

Layla said:


> He hasn't said he was hiding it, just that he doesn't want it interfering with his family life, didn't think much of it at first but now it's been pointed out it makes sense that he is hiding it.
> 
> X

family life normally means married and kids hun xxx you deserve better it isnt ideal for you when u need on a weekend and he cant do. a donor needs to be commited and honest and open about what hes doing as it only causes upset etc along the line if the wife etc finds out :flower:


----------



## Nimyra

I'm out. Spotting started this morning along with a temp drop. I'm really sad. And frustrated because I can't try next month due to travel plans (due to ovulate right around Christmas...)

I know a break could be good for me, but its so hard. Its so hard to trust that there will be a right time to get pregnant and that I just need to be patient for that right time.


----------



## Layla

:hugs:Nimyra:hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

nimyra am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Not sure if anyone will have an answer but I'm a bit worried about my temps.

FF has said I have ovulated but my temps are still low, going by the last 2 temps on last months chart they were high, this month it doesn't seem to be doing that

Any ideas?

X


----------



## LeahMSta

So sorry Nimyra. The month will fly by and you'll be back in the ttc saddle before you know it. Chin up.

Layla, I hope I wasn't too blunt earlier. With everything going on I have been a bit less filtered than I normally am. I hope you do realize that it was with the kindest intention. I just want you to have a donor that is both committed and accessible so that you can make your dreams come true. 

We are hanging in there as well as can be expected the events of the week have put a serious damper on the holiday spirit in the house. We have a blood draw to get done today to monitor the HCG in DW system. The injections have made her quite ill. I am ready to be done with this part but I guess there is no way to avoid it. It is onward and upward. This too shall pass.


----------



## Nimyra

So... I've been depressed all day. I called my friend who is getting married (who was 1/2 of the reason for taking the time off TTC) and cried to her and she said that I shouldn't let her plans stop me from doing what I need to do. I cried more and felt so much better... 

So then there is problem #2 - I'm due to ovulate on Christmas, meaning I'll be out of town with no donor and I can't get sperm shipped due to fedex being close. However, my old donor (who helped me conceive my daughter) will be in on the East Coast for Christmas and is open to me traveling to where he'll be. So even though this is CRAZY, I'm thinking about buying a ticket from where I'll be for Christmas to go down to where he'll be (4 hour flight away) staying a few hours or meeting at the airport, then turning around and going back to my mom's. 

Insane, but I think it might be worth the $700 ticket and time away from family. 

What do you all think?

The reality is, that I know me, and I don't cope well with doing nothing. The only thing that helps me not be depressed is having a plan and taking action!

thoughts???


----------



## Mummylou23

leah i hate to ask but what happens now with regards it i didnt know if ur dw would need a op sorry i am so sorry to ask i just dont know much bout ecoptics im so sorry if upsets u :(


----------



## Mummylou23

nimyra go for it hun xxxx i would


----------



## Mummylou23

layla how are you feeling hun? hope your ok xx I am looking at weekend for ov omg am i nervous told donor to make sure available as started to get wet feeling now sorry if tmi xx is this normal a week before ov?


----------



## Nimyra

Mummylou - yes that's normal for me. I start getting mucus about a week before ovulation.

Layla, your temps *do* seem very low. I don't think you have ovulated yet. 

As for me, heard back from old donor and don't think the flight idea is going to work out. Have decided on a new plan, which is to delay my holiday travel plans for a couple of days and get donations before I leave from our current donor. 

I feel good about this plan.


----------



## Layla

Leah, you wasn't to blunt hun, I guess deep down I knew the situation I just didn't want to believe it :hugs:

Nimyra, your new plan sounds much better, good luck babe :)

Mummylou, I'm ok thanks, just getting very confused by my temps.

I have come to the conclusion that I haven't ovulated yet, looking back over the years AF all but 3 cycles saw ovulation on CD21. the other 3 of them were 40 day cycles which means ovulation is today if that's what I'm on. so I put that temp in that I disregarded at the end of Nov and FF has taken away the cross lines.

I cant check my cervix, I can never seem to reach it, so over the past week I have asked my hubby to :blush:

4 days ago it was low, hard and closed. Last night it was VERY high, soft and open, I also have lots of watery CM.

So maybe I am due to ovulate today? Question is, what do I do about it, its very short notice to ask any of the donors I have lined up for next month :dohh:

x


----------



## laurac1988

Doesnt hurt to ask xx


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, I agree with Laura. It doesn't hurt to ask. And if your cervix is high soft and open that is a VERY good sign that ovulation is right around the corner. 

Hoping you can get a donation today!


----------



## Mummylou23

i agree with the others hun getting calling texting or emailing which ever you have to do and tell them that ov iis around the corner so need donation today if possible def tomorrow n when its confirmed ur ov ur ok then xxx keep us posted


----------



## Mummylou23

please help girls just been loo and am very wet and cervix is very high and soft :( is ov close if so i need to get donor tomorrow dont i ? havent got my ov tests yet


----------



## laurac1988

Can't you nip to boots and pick up some tests?

Sounds like ov


----------



## Mummylou23

omg hope not well its ok if is today i can book somewhere 5mins from home for him but i can go asda do they have any?


----------



## laurac1988

Depends on your asda. My asda stocks them. Generally can get them in boots, superdrug and similar


----------



## Layla

sounds like ovulation is on it's way, good luck x

well sample done, soft cup in, legs and hips in the air as we speak! I just hope my body does something now.

x


----------



## Layla

Ooo I just did a OPK, I said I wouldn't do any more as I kept getting positives, but this time I think the test line is slightly darker than the control line, what you think?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/postest.jpg

Maybe I haven't missed my chance this month after all! :dance:

x


----------



## Mummylou23

defo positivr hun and thats fab so u managed to get a donor whooo xxx i didnt manage to get my ov tests so far :( dh has car


----------



## MrsMM24

*NIM*, I think this plan is much better. It could be suuuch a risk to get the donations around Christmas time with that flight and stress of going back and forth... GL :dust:


*MUMMYL* I think that OV is near or upon you. I think you should at least ask and move forward from there GL :dust:


*LEAH* Glad you and DW are recovering. Hope the HCG levels drop quickly and you all can mvoe forward. :dust:


*LAYLA* I think all the advice thus far is sound and great. I also think that you should work with a more trusted donor and contracts (although I know you believe they don't matter really) In the case of someone that has a significant other, they can be less stressful. GL:dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

doing insems tonight and tomorrow afternoon and tomorrow evening and then wednesday thursday friday and saturday and sunday so am told from my donor lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> leah i hate to ask but what happens now with regards it i didnt know if ur dw would need a op sorry i am so sorry to ask i just dont know much bout ecoptics im so sorry if upsets u :(

It is not upsetting. In fact it is nice to have people to talk to that can at least comprehend the loss and emotions that go into it.
From what I understand we have one more blood draw on Wednesday that is a STAT order. They want to see that the HCG levels are at least 15% lower that the day 4 draw they had us do on Sunday. So they have numbers from day 0 (day of injection) 4 and 7. If the numbers are not declining by day 7 then depending on how high they still are they will either do another injection (Which I am almost more worried about because the first has made DW very ill.) Or surgery. 
We do at least have the peace of mind of knowing that the tube is open because of the HSG so removal of the tube itself would be unlikely, but possible. Ideally they won't have to do anything but if they do it will likely be a laproscopic procedure. :shrug:


----------



## Mummylou23

its good that you shud not lose a tube hun but upsetting at same time if u get what i mean sorry am not very good at things like this but i am here to talk to any time xx


----------



## Layla

Oh Excellent!

x



Mummylou23 said:


> doing insems tonight and tomorrow afternoon and tomorrow evening and then wednesday thursday friday and saturday and sunday so am told from my donor lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> its good that you shud not lose a tube hun but upsetting at same time if u get what i mean sorry am not very good at things like this but i am here to talk to any time xx

:hugs: I think you are just great. Having the process be so drawn out is really stressful and I try not to dump on my friends because DW doesn't want the condolences and "I'm so sorry" that everyone gives. She is pretty conflicted because she is technically still carrying the pregnancy and she feels guilty about "wishing it away". She will talk with me and her sister about her actual feeling but she doesn't let anyone else in. I guess I understand why. But I am the talk it out kind. I don't know what I would do without you ladies and that is true. :flower:


----------



## Mummylou23

Leah I am always here for you anytime you wish to talk and thats a promise. will you be trying again or having a break for a little while. I am going to be busy tomorrow with xmas decs etc not got them up yet


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> Leah I am always here for you anytime you wish to talk and thats a promise. will you be trying again or having a break for a little while. I am going to be busy tomorrow with xmas decs etc not got them up yet

We have to wait for 100 days from the injection date and rebuild her folic acid. The methotrexate depletes it all from your system so after her first normal AF after all of this, we have to take prescription strength prenatals to build it back up. So I am thinking we won't start until April again. :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

April is not too far away Hun xxxx

I know it's an odd thing to say... By at least now you know DW can conceive. Means your rainbow is just around the corner. 

I'm sorry you're going through this. Ectopics are horrible


----------



## Mummylou23

i know it seems a long time etc and its very upsetting hun but think of it as having a relaxing break over the festive season and enjoy valentines day with your dw and be there for each other think of it as a new begining for all of you hun i need after my mc in august xx


----------



## Mummylou23

did not need sorry spelling error


----------



## LeahMSta

Just had to call the Dr's office and leave a message for triage nurses. DW is not and has not been holding down much for over a week. We are worried about getting dehydrated and now she is fighting so much nausea that she is practically living in the restroom. I am so worried about her.


----------



## Layla

Leah, my heart goes out to the both of you, its truly horrible what you are having to go through right now.

I hope the docs get back to you soon and you both start to feel better soon.

April will be here before you know it :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

layla when you having another donation?


----------



## Layla

I'm not for this month, If I'm on a 40day cycle then I think ovulation is today, so I had one earlier (around 2pm) and that's its, so fingers crossed!

x


----------



## mwaah

Good luck Layla

Sorry Leah, hope you both start to heal and your OH feels better soon.

I have my 1st appointment at the fertility clinic tomorrow. I'm nervous but excited that in 7 months I could be seeing those 2 lines again!! xxx


----------



## Layla

Grr, i thought my temp would rise today, i wish i knew what my body was doing:dohh:](*,)


----------



## Mummylou23

how come was only one hun cant u get another ?


----------



## Mummylou23

well yesterday was first day of cervix high n soft and watery cm so did insems this morning looking at tomorrow too and hoping for insems most of week just so worried to miss it but in ttc forum they say today is the most fertile day xxx


----------



## Layla

Im getting another later on today :)

x


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, I'm so sorry. Having gone through some bad stomach issues this year - if DW isn't able to keep gatorade down and is getting dizzy then best to go to the hospital to get IV fluids. Zofran was a helpful anti-nausea medicine for me. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Layla and Mummylou!

Mwaah, hope your appointments go well! Keep us posted!


----------



## mwaah

Thank you. It went ok,a bit disappointed I didnt see the consultant. But the doctor I saw was lovely and did some blood tests one was AMH to see how many eggs I have :) 
She has sent a request off for an ultrasound and when all the results are in then I get to see the consultant.

Still doing AI at home til then so roll on the weekend xxxx


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls got insem today - doing again tomorrow and rest of week i think till next wednesday still havent managed to get any ov tests hoping tomorrow


----------



## Mummylou23

layla did u get insem today? xx


----------



## Layla

Hi hun, yeah i managed to get one :D

x


----------



## Mummylou23

how many u having hun u doing another tomorrow ?


----------



## laurac1988

One well timed donation will do the job...


----------



## Mummylou23

laura - yeah i know but i havent got my ov tests yet so didnt wanna miss


----------



## Layla

I had a + OPK yesterday and today, My temp stayed the same today as well.

So I think that will do (I hope) I'm expecting my temp to rise tomorrow, if it doesn't I will go crazy lol

Good luck Mummylou!

x


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you hun i am sooo excited and nervous at same time hun i wonder what temps will do tomorrow xx I am hoping to try and get some ov tests tomorrow x i have had alot more donations this month so far than last month


----------



## Layla

are you charting aswell? link me your chart! 

I really hope my temp goes up tomorrow, will be gutted if it doesn't after all this.

x


----------



## Mummylou23

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## Mummylou23

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61]My Ovulation Chart[/url]


----------



## Mummylou23

did it work hun? wot u think?


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Ugh. I have no idea what my cycles are doing!! So in the beginning (end of Oct) I thought I had a regular 28 day cycle, and ovulated on cd 14(10/30). Well found out I was not normal, go figure, lol. I got 3 days of positive opks. I had narrowed down my O date from the ewcm and cramping to cd 17. But totally missed my chance because I got 2 very early donations and then my donor was unavailable. GRRR. I tried to temp, but was not working well for me. I wake up alot during the early morning hours and toss and turn and most mornings would wake up to a very dry mouth. Apparently I sleep with my mouth open. Oh the things I notice now. So yadayadayada, So came to figure that I probably only have a 13 day LP. This cycle I was able to get 2 donations, hopefully good timing. I ran out of OPKs. Had to change donors last minute.. ugh. But this new donor is wonderful! So recieved donations Cd 16, well kinda, CD 17 at 2 am and CD 19 just in case. Ugh So today I am 10DPO and started spotting this morning. (Also had really bad cramps 7 or 8DPO.) Which is 2 to 3 days before AF is due, I have never spotted this early. I have been tracking my periods long before TTC. I am always on schedule. So read up about implantation bleeding, which got my hopes up!! I have never spotted this early or light before. I just dont know what to think.. I dont want to get my hopes up. But I guess only time will tell. I am definitely learning from my mistakes as I go. But ugh it sucks. If I dont get my BFP I am going to try to start temping again. Any suggestions? With my mouth wide open sleeping and tossing and turning... And I definitely plan on getting more donations starting earlier. Donor is amazing and will do whatever he can whenever he can. HE even started taking vitamins. Sorry, didnt know where I could vent. and get any suggestions.. I have been keeping an eye on this thread for awhile, I am just really shy.
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mummylou23

layla did u check it out how are you ? xx


----------



## Layla

Hey hun, yeah it worked, looks like your temps are going down for ovulation :D

Im ok thanks, had a small rise today, on 4 nights shifts from tonight so i wont be taking my temp untill the afternoons when i wake, i hope it doesnt affect them to much

x


----------



## Layla

Aw hugs hun, your new donor sounds wicked tho, I guess you will just have to see what happens over the next 2 days regaurding your spotting

x




Shantelleyrae said:


> Ugh. I have no idea what my cycles are doing!! So in the beginning (end of Oct) I thought I had a regular 28 day cycle, and ovulated on cd 14(10/30). Well found out I was not normal, go figure, lol. I got 3 days of positive opks. I had narrowed down my O date from the ewcm and cramping to cd 17. But totally missed my chance because I got 2 very early donations and then my donor was unavailable. GRRR. I tried to temp, but was not working well for me. I wake up alot during the early morning hours and toss and turn and most mornings would wake up to a very dry mouth. Apparently I sleep with my mouth open. Oh the things I notice now. So yadayadayada, So came to figure that I probably only have a 13 day LP. This cycle I was able to get 2 donations, hopefully good timing. I ran out of OPKs. Had to change donors last minute.. ugh. But this new donor is wonderful! So recieved donations Cd 16, well kinda, CD 17 at 2 am and CD 19 just in case. Ugh So today I am 10DPO and started spotting this morning. (Also had really bad cramps 7 or 8DPO.) Which is 2 to 3 days before AF is due, I have never spotted this early. I have been tracking my periods long before TTC. I am always on schedule. So read up about implantation bleeding, which got my hopes up!! I have never spotted this early or light before. I just dont know what to think.. I dont want to get my hopes up. But I guess only time will tell. I am definitely learning from my mistakes as I go. But ugh it sucks. If I dont get my BFP I am going to try to start temping again. Any suggestions? With my mouth wide open sleeping and tossing and turning... And I definitely plan on getting more donations starting earlier. Donor is amazing and will do whatever he can whenever he can. HE even started taking vitamins. Sorry, didnt know where I could vent. and get any suggestions.. I have been keeping an eye on this thread for awhile, I am just really shy.
> Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mummylou23

yes hun i think so i got ewcm today just checking so hoping to get insem today and tonight and tomorrow and day after and defo saturday xx


----------



## Mummylou23

its my first month of temping hun i havent managed to get any ov tests yet hope to get some today its just when dh comes out with me he moans like mad iif im getting them but if he doesnt know i use them hes fine with insems etc hope donor is free


----------



## Layla

Its so great you can have that many donations :D

x


----------



## Rileyy

Hello ladies!! It's been a looooong time since I last posted here, but I've been incredibly busy with work so I had to put the insemination thing on hold for two months!! Anyways, this weekend I start again with it and I'm sooo excited, tbh I was pretty bummed back in September when it didn't work, but it was only my first try so here I am again, full of hope and this time around will deff try not to obsess about it and just let it happen when it has to happen! It would be the best gift to get pregnant right around Christmas but if not...hey, there's plenty of time :)! It's nice to be back, hope you are all ok!


----------



## Layla

Hey Rileyy, 

Welcome back, Good luck with your donation this month. 

This is my first month TTC with a donor, I think i ovulated yesterday so just got to wait now.

Can i ask which method you use? Soft cup, syringe etc?

x


----------



## Mummylou23

layla you there ??????????????????????
just been loo and omg i got the most ewcm in the world sooooooooooooo stretchy and clear and cervix so high n open also pain on left side got to get donation today if poss donor busy :( he said can do tomorro too and defo sat hoping for friday too tho did a internet cheapy opk was neg but not listening to that as they r crap lol and it says on ff that opks aint as good as bbt n cervix muscus etc xxxx is ov coming its very early this month as was cd 16 last month i feel more in turn with my body this month lol


----------



## Layla

oo sounds promising hun, You can start getting EWCM 5 days before you ovulate so dont worry to much.
A donation tomorrow is still good, carry on with the plan for them all untill the weekend :)

What method do you use?

Eeek good luck! :D

x


----------



## Mummylou23

syringe and some times N.I hun xxx


----------



## Yorkielassy

Hello ladies
I'm a newbie here. Ttc via donor currently 7dpo.


----------



## Layla

hi yorkie

good luck!

x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi yorkie where u from ? how long you been trying with a donor


----------



## Yorkielassy

Hi mummylou I'm from Sheffield and this is my 3rd attempt. How about you?


----------



## Mummylou23

im from west yorkshire & its first proper time doing it the last 5months have been trying to get timingright xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Just checking in. DW and I are on pins and needles. She is in a fair enough amount of pain that we had to call the Dr to find out what to do. They are getting her lab results from her draw this morning and are supposed to be calling us back to tell us if we need to take her to the hospital. I know I am the downer on this thread and I apologize I just need some reassurance.


----------



## Mummylou23

leah I am so sorry to hear your dw is in a lot of pain I hope your both ok xx I am thinking of you both xx


----------



## laurac1988

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in. DW and I are on pins and needles. She is in a fair enough amount of pain that we had to call the Dr to find out what to do. They are getting her lab results from her draw this morning and are supposed to be calling us back to tell us if we need to take her to the hospital. I know I am the downer on this thread and I apologize I just need some reassurance.

You're not the downer Hun. We're all right behind you xxxx


----------



## Mummylou23

so girls i have done a internet cheapy and second line is getting stronger but not positive but ive got tons of ewcm n temps are loweing for ov shud i try get some other ones or is ov coming up just not there yet?


----------



## Layla

I'd say your body is getting ready but not quite there yet. 

x


----------



## Mummylou23

ohhhh so i still in with chance then while got the ewcm n before raise in temp


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, if she's in pain, I say best to go to the hospital. At least they can give her painkillers and make her more comfortable. Sending prayers your way. :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Yorkie! Good luck to everyone in the TWW.

I had my annual visit with my OBGYN today. She is lovely, knows all about what I'm doing and I had an opportunity to ask her about my donor's Semen Analysis he had done (she says it looks great) and about using the soy, etc etc. She said that everything I'm doing sounds fine and that I shouldn't be discouraged that I'm 4 cycles down with no BFP yet. She said that even healthy couples with perfect timing can take up to 9 months to get their bfp. Anyway, she says she has no concerns about me and to just carry on and she hopes to see me back soon pregnant.

It was encouraging. :D


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in. DW and I are on pins and needles. She is in a fair enough amount of pain that we had to call the Dr to find out what to do. They are getting her lab results from her draw this morning and are supposed to be calling us back to tell us if we need to take her to the hospital. I know I am the downer on this thread and I apologize I just need some reassurance.

Never a downer! That is what we are here for! How many times have you been here for us?? It is just our turn to be here for you. Things are going to workout for you guys and you will have your forever baby before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well i got pains in and tons of ewcm but not a pos yet but pain in left side but heard u can get that few days before actually ov i got insem cd 3 cd 7 and cd 10 didnt get chance yesterday :( but will this afternoon cd 12 and tomorrow and defo sat is this ok? or have i missed it :(


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well i got pains in and tons of ewcm but not a pos yet but pain in left side but heard u can get that few days before actually ov i got insem cd 3 cd 7 and cd 10 didnt get chance yesterday but will this afternoon cd 12 and tomorrow and defo sat is this ok? or have i missed it 
sooo upset :(:( was close to tears


----------



## Layla

you haven't missed it, it's still quite early in your circle, prob ovulate after the weekend

x


----------



## Mummylou23

u think so hun ? i am so worried i was in very good mood till then :( i am so hoping that can do tomorrow and friday and saturday hopefully sunday


----------



## Nimyra

Mummylou, I think you are definitely fine! I was just reading that your most fertile days are 1-2 days prior to ovulation (because sperm needs to "mature" in your tubes in order to be able to penetrate the egg) and the 2 days before ovulation are equally good. So, you doing every other day is just fine!


----------



## Mummylou23

ok wel did cd 3 cd 7 cd 10 so far and doing tomorrow so thats every two days and then isnt it 3days in a row when first pos opk?


----------



## Layla

stop worring hun, you have a great chance with all the donations you are having.
one donation around ovulation is enough, so you have great odds 

try to relax a little so your body isn't tense for the important day 

x


----------



## Yorkielassy

Sounds like you have got a very good donor. I only managed 2 insems one on lh surge and the day after. Try and relax abit I know it's hard!


----------



## Mummylou23

looks like getting insem today this afternoon


----------



## Mummylou23

layla did ur temps rise?


----------



## Layla

it is higher but I think it coz it's the wrong time of day

just woken up from my night shift and taken my temp.

I'm on nights now till Saturday so I won't get a correct reading until Monday morning :-(

x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi hun got insem about 2.15pm xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward


----------



## c.30

BIG :hugs: Leah for you and your DW! x


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry Leah xxxxxxx thoughts are with you and your DW xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Layla

LeahMSta said:


> Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward

:hugs: Leah :hugs:

So so sorry you are both going through this, but at least its over now and your DW can start to heal both physically and mentally.

I really hope you guys can move forward from this and think positive about your futures

x


----------



## Mummylou23

i am so upset to read this leah i hope you and your dw are ok it must of been so hard for you :( my heart goes out to you 
and heres me on about insems feel so stupid now x:(


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH* I came on to check on you and DW after yesterday's post. First, don't EVER think you are a downer.... Second, I am soooo very sorry to hear about you and DW's experience yesterday :hugs: I wish there was more I could say or do for you at this time. I KNOW this is hard. I am sooo happy for you strength to lean on each other and that you were able to go home to your loving place. I hope for DWs speedy recovery and your return to TTC in April! I truly believe that when we are taken to what we think is our limit, a blessing is right around the corner! I CANNOT wait to celebrate a nice lovely BFP with you two in 2013!!!! My sincere blessings, thoughts, and wishes go out to you two at this time! _~ MRSMM24 and DW!_


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> i am so upset to read this leah i hope you and your dw are ok it must of been so hard for you :( my heart goes out to you
> and heres me on about insems feel so stupid now x:(

:hugs: Don't feel silly. I'll be right back to worrying about our insem dates and being stir crazy for 2 weeks of the month. I really hope that everything lines up for your BFP. :thumbup:


All of you have been so sweet listening, encouraging, and comforting me. I appreciate being able to be real with you ladies and not just "I'm fine." when I clearly am not :nope:. You all are my safe place right now and I simply can not express how much that is needed right now. :flower:


----------



## Mummylou23

leah we will always be here for you I am on most of the time so if you ever wanna chat and feeling lonely your welcome to pm me and I will listen always got a listening ear for you babe x


----------



## Mummylou23

still got ewcm i assume ov hasnt come yet?


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, 

My heart is aching for you and your DW right now. You are such lovely people and I know this is heartbreaking. Your baby will be waiting for you someday and knows how much you love her. 

My thoughts are with you both. 

<3, Emily


----------



## Nimyra

I may be overdoing the soy this cycle. My ovaries are aching and I'm only cd 5. Pushing ahead anyway with my next 3 doses. Hope it all works out. My OBGYN didn't seem particularly concerned about the risk of cysts, so hopefully it'll be fine.


----------



## Mummylou23

how come sharp pain in left side yesterday but nothing today but felt pain in left side near where ovary is this aft wen did it


----------



## Mummylou23

how come sharp pain in left side yesterday but nothing today but felt pain in left side near where ovary is this aft wen did it


----------



## c.30

Mummylou23 said:


> how come sharp pain in left side yesterday but nothing today but felt pain in left side near where ovary is this aft wen did it

I forget, do you use OPK's? If not, I'd really suggest you do as it really takes the guessing out of "have I ov'ed or not", also taking your temp every morning (and charting all of this) will help too. GL :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

i do temp n my cm is creamy this morning and temp as gone up


----------



## Nimyra

Mummylou, if your cm has gone creamy probably you have ovulated. That is usually a strong sign for me.


----------



## Mummylou23

here is my charthttps://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61
wat u think


----------



## Nimyra

hmmm... I think it's impossible to say. Can you get yourself some OPKs to use?


----------



## Mummylou23

i got some cheapy ones but thats all managed to get unless order some n get them here tomorrow if possible but i dont live anywhere near to get some without going far out into town


----------



## Rileyy

Hey girls! I'm really confused right now...sorry if tmi but I've been having ewcm for the past 2 days, based on a 35 day cycle which is the average for me, I would be ovulating tomorrow, today I've noticed even more ewcm, how many days before ov do you notice it?? I don't know if it's normal to have it more than 2 days, I really hope tomorrow is the day...so nervous!


----------



## laurac1988

I have it for sometimes as much as a week before ov


----------



## c.30

Re the OPK's, I would deffo order them in if not for this month then for next. 

I know they're a bit more expensive but I would STRONGLY recommend these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...710W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355497472&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...LUAY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355497472&sr=8-1

You can use your first morning urine and there is absolutely no "is this line darker than yesterdays", you just wait for it to smile at you and when it does, ensure that you have had or are getting donations :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi c.30 well did one cd 3 cd 7 cd 10 cd 12 cd 13 (today) temp was 36.1 this morning at 8.50am went back to sleep woke at 11.30am took it then it was 36.5 which do i use?


----------



## c.30

Hi Mummylou, you need to record the temp that was closest to your normal time of temping and which you took after 3 consecutive hours of sleep, hope that helps.


----------



## Mummylou23

my waking time was normally 1pm has couldnt get to sleep till 4am now im waking around 9ish only recently tho but falling bk to sleep


----------



## Mummylou23

I feel more relaxed this month i dont know why has any one felt like this when it was their month?


----------



## Mummylou23

just got lots of ewcm on tissue just now n tummy ache n temp with waking temp is low so looks like ov today will have to see x


----------



## Mummylou23

layla any luck with temps xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Today we have tried to return to life a bit. DW is still resting and taking it easy. She is set up with video games, movies, and a computer to all entertain her right from the couch and I am working from my home office. I feel a little bit like I am flying on auto pilot. I am not feeling very connected to my work or the interactions I am having. I'm just kind of going through the motions. I guess we can only do what we are capable of. I'm doing the best that I can and trying to care for DW the best way I know how. I feel so ineffective though. Just scattered and unorganized even in my thoughts. I wonder when I will feel "plugged in " to the day to day again?


----------



## Mummylou23

hi Leah its good to see you I am glad you and your DW are feeling a bit better xxx i KNOW what you mean about auto pilot thing I have been there xx


----------



## Layla

my temps are high, I'm working nights so I'm taking my temp late in the afternoon instead of morning. my last night shift is Saturday so I will have to see what my normal temp is like on Monday morning.

I think ff will give me my lines tomorrow

x


----------



## Mummylou23

mine went low again this morning but got lots of ewcm today and tummy ache


----------



## Mummylou23

temp went up this morning xx


----------



## Mummylou23

cm is like creamy and ewcm which do i record on ff?


----------



## Nimyra

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. Today we have tried to return to life a bit. DW is still resting and taking it easy. She is set up with video games, movies, and a computer to all entertain her right from the couch and I am working from my home office. I feel a little bit like I am flying on auto pilot. I am not feeling very connected to my work or the interactions I am having. I'm just kind of going through the motions. I guess we can only do what we are capable of. I'm doing the best that I can and trying to care for DW the best way I know how. I feel so ineffective though. Just scattered and unorganized even in my thoughts. I wonder when I will feel "plugged in " to the day to day again?

Thanks for checking in with us Leah. I've been thinking of you and your DW often. Grief takes time. Feeling disconnected is common. Try to give yourself set aside time to feel your feelings, whatever comes up, and also try to stick to your routines... eating, showering, exercising, etc. the best you are able. Routine can provide great comfort in times of stress.

We are all here for you both in whatever way you need us to be.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi layla any news on ur temps hun mines gone up this morning xx


----------



## Layla

yeah ff have given me my lines.

I won't be going to sleep after work tonight so won't have a temp tomorrow
it's my last night shift so Monday mornings temp will be back at the normal time

x


----------



## Nimyra

looks great, Layla!


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Leah- I am soo sorry for your loss, it really breaks my heart. I couldnt imagine the feeling.
I wish you and the wife the best! You are both so strong! 

Ugh. CD 3 here... On to month #3. This cycle were going to try more donations. :)
CD14 to CD18, Hopefully everyday. Got my Fingers crossed!! The start of my AF this month was totally weird. The things you notice when you are trying to get pregnant.. But I got a new box of OPKS and if it doesnt work this cycle I will start temping. Well attempt to. lol.
Good luck ladies! FX BFP'S for ALL this NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Mummylou23

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61
this is my chart hun xxx @ layla


----------



## Mummylou23

its very quiet in this thread recently :(


----------



## mwaah

Leah - Sorry you and your DW are going through this. A loss is both physically and mentally hard. Sending you big hugs.

Shantelle - CD3 sucks!! Lets hope this is your cycle.

This is my 8th cycle with a donor and I have tried all different methods of AI. But tonight, finally with my last donation of the year I think I got it in the right place with no leakage!! I was so impressed and feel hopeful for future cycles now i have perfected it with a syringe.
I got my +OPK 2 days early this cycle..grrrrr got it on Friday so had a donation then ( felt like i lost most of it) and then again tonight, I'm assuming tonights that all stayed there was too late?? xxxx


----------



## Layla

Leah, hows things hun?

well I'm back to taking my temp at normal time now after my night shifts and it has dropped, I knew it would.

just got to wait and see now, no idea if I have ovulated or not.

x


----------



## Mummylou23

morning layla this is my chart now xx if you wanna look https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## laurac1988

Looking forward to starting again in October with a new donor


----------



## Layla

yay mummylou, you got your lines 

x


----------



## Layla

laurac1988 said:


> Looking forward to starting again in October with a new donor

why are you waiting till October hun

x


----------



## laurac1988

I've just been put on meds for PCOS three months ago. I would also like to lose some weight. Give baby a nice place to grow. Tried for 11 months with one miscarriage.

October also, because we are going to Florida at the start of October and I didn't want to be too pregnant to go.


----------



## Layla

ah yeah makes sense, we are going to Canada next Xmas so if I don't catch this or next month we have to stop for a while

x


----------



## laurac1988

Breaks do help. My stress levels since stopping have plummeted


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck and :dust: to all of you TTCers and those waiting for that lovely pink bfp!


*LEAH*, hang in there Hun, don't rush the return to "normalcy" go ahead and let the disconnect play out, you and DW are connected as you can be right now and what DW and I learned through our 2 MCs was that it takes time, when it is ready to happen, it will do just that. I am constantly sending out massive :hugs: to you and DW!


Nice to see you stopping in *CHERYL*, all going well with you I hope.:wave:


----------



## ticking.clock

Laura, have you found a new donor?

I do think a change will be good for you x


----------



## Layla

low temp again today, so I have disregarded the high temps I had whilst on night shifts.

no more lines, so will have to wait and see now

x


----------



## laurac1988

ticking.clock said:


> Laura, have you found a new donor?
> 
> I do think a change will be good for you x

On the verge of finding one, definitely. Just chatting to a few people


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I have everything crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks. Fingers crossed for more success x


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi layla is ov still the same before u took the temps out ?


----------



## c.30

Had my 20 week scan today and thought I'd update you all. I'm having a girl!!!!!!! :pink: She's going to be called Deanna and I've attached 2 pics of my pouting baby, lol.
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 18









1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations c.30 gorgeous scan pics xx I didn't get any opks I ov'd last fri am 4dpo I oved when I thought I did and ff confirmed it


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL* she is absolutely beautiful already.... love the name as well! I have a little less than two weeks until we find out!


----------



## Layla

Aw beautiful scan pictures hun, lovely name :)

Lou, when i took those temps out the red lines went away, so i put them back ijn myself as i know i did ovulate, just not very good by the look of my temps

x


----------



## Mummylou23

Why not look good hun ?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies :wave:
DW and I are trying to return to life today. I had no idea it would be so hard emotionally to make it through this. Not that I thought we'd just get over it and get on with life but I didn't expect it to knock the wind out of me like it just happened. It's crazy, one moment I am happy and even enjoying the day and then out of nowhere it hits me and it's like I feel guilty for "Forgeting". :cry: I have not talked to DW since she went to work but her facebook status said that she had no idea it would be so hard to go back to life and that her bod, mind, and soul all hurt. Reading that was one of those moments. I was feeling proud of the days accomplishments. I grocery shopped, went to the post office, put together a stew and still got to work.:thumbup: I saw that post and was flooded with grief. People complaining at work is another trigger. It takes everything I have not to scream and cry like a two year old and tell them how annoying I find their petty complaints. :shrug: I knew it wasn't going to be easy but I didn't know it would feel like this.


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi Leah I am so sorry your feeling so upset I wish I could take the pain away for you huni im here for you any time to talk to xx I know all about the getting on with things then all of a sudden it hitting you I have been there with that.. I believe it time the pain will heal but until then I am here for babe any time day or night just pm me xxx :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Thinking of you and wifey Leah xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

layla what u think to my chart is it looking good never had a high raise like this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, 

I don't know if it helps to know this, but what you describe is very common for grieving. Setting small goals for the day is a great thing to do. 

Would it help or make things worse to let some of your coworkers know what is going on? 

Have you found any books to read relating to grief or miscarriage? 

I'm continuing to think of you and your DW daily and sending my love an support.
:hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> DW and I are trying to return to life today. I had no idea it would be so hard emotionally to make it through this. Not that I thought we'd just get over it and get on with life but I didn't expect it to knock the wind out of me like it just happened. It's crazy, one moment I am happy and even enjoying the day and then out of nowhere it hits me and it's like I feel guilty for "Forgeting". :cry: I have not talked to DW since she went to work but her facebook status said that she had no idea it would be so hard to go back to life and that her bod, mind, and soul all hurt. Reading that was one of those moments. I was feeling proud of the days accomplishments. I grocery shopped, went to the post office, put together a stew and still got to work.:thumbup: I saw that post and was flooded with grief. People complaining at work is another trigger. It takes everything I have not to scream and cry like a two year old and tell them how annoying I find their petty complaints. :shrug: I knew it wasn't going to be easy but I didn't know it would feel like this.

It's really hard, but don't beat yourself up for having "good moments" your baby wouldn't want his mummy's to feel that way,
I don't know if you're aware that a pregnancy is less likely to end baly if you conceive within 6 months of a loss.

Hugs, but your rainbow baby is waiting for its mummy's to find it :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Leah and DW :hugs: :hugs: 


Chart looks good Lou :)

Nimyra, due to ovulate soon? Are you getting donations in?

Well I'm 7dpo today but I cant rely on my temps, The first 4 after ovulation were from working night shifts and today temp is because I went out for a meal with hubby and got drunk on a bottle of wine :drunk:

Only the 2 in-between those temps are right and they are still quite low.

Loads of symptoms tho, I hate my body right now lol :dohh:

Today I'm getting cramping very low down, have had it all day, I don't think I have ever had this before, but I have never really been looking or paying attention.
I never get cramps before AF is due or anything (again...not that I have noticed)

So stumped! Just have to be a good girl and wait a bit longer...:wacko:

I only have a 12 day LP, so does that mean I can start testing early? 

x


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi hun I don't like testing early in case its a bfn and be disappointed thinking out when might not be xx


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for asking, Layla. My ovwatch has started my countdown to ovulation -- expect it on Monday. I'm waiting on a call from my donor (should call this morning) to set up a schedule for donations. I'm thinking of asking for Thursday, Sat, Sun. Sunday night we are leaving town so that's the last I can do, but should be good enough for this cycle.


----------



## Layla

Thats perfect hun, lots on samples just before ovulation

Good Luck :)

x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi layla did u see my chart hun what do you think ? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Layla

yes i saw it, i posted above lol


----------



## Mummylou23

oh yes so I see lol huni I have the most bad headache tonight feel ill xxx


----------



## Layla

Here are my symptoms so far..

Ovulation day - bad cramps, right hand side, back ache

1dpo - cramps on right hand side, very hungry, heartburn, needing to pee lots.

2dpo &#8211; Mild pulling feeling very low down when stretching, peeing lots

3dpo &#8211; Dull ache low down, Spots breakout, Bigger boobs, peeing lots, low back ache

4dpo - heightened sense of smell, Bloated, Pulling feeling down low when I stretch, Blocked nose every morning, Bigger tender boobs, Peeing lots, Mood swings and an extra layer of fat on my body

5dop - heightened sense of smell, Bloated, Pulling feeling down low when I stretch, Blocked nose every morning, Bigger tender boobs, Peeing lots, Mood swings and an extra layer of fat on my body, irritable. 

6dpo - all of the above and emotional, crying at silly things, major mood swings, full tummy feeling down low.

7dpo - all of the above and cramps cramp cramps and pins and needles feeling low down

The cramps today have been horrible, I'm pretty sure I don't get these with AF, I would defo notice! just want to curl up in bed.

My mood is terrible too, I'm being an evil cow today, Yesterday I was the same too, then hubby and I went out for a meal and I ended up crying 3 times in the restaurant lol

Today..no tears, just anger, My poor hubby, I have being VERY mean to him, the worse thing is, is that I know I'm doing it, I just cant stop!

I was like this to him on my middle son, But im also like this as a result of my fibromyagia (whic i have come off my meds for) , so im not sure which one to pin it on

x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, I thought you started your fibro meds back up until BFP? 

I'm doing well today - having some weird cramps and also a tiny bit of spotting, but also increased cervical mucus. Don't know what the spotting is about, but not terribly worried. 

Talked to my donor today and we have a great schedule worked out for daily donations starting tomorrow night (Thurs) thru Sunday. Yipee! 

Also work is winding down for the holidays so I feel more relaxed and happy. :)


----------



## Mummylou23

ive got nearly seem signs as u for 1 - 3dpo


----------



## Layla

Nimyra, I was going to, I took 1 and then didn't take any more, Physically I ache but its not to bad so far

x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi hun my temp as gone up yet again is that good https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Layla

yeah thats good, did you not take it at the same time tho? its not a solid dot?

You have a charting course cert in your sig, we should be asking you not you asking us lol

x


----------



## Layla

Anyone know much about cervix positions?

Mine was high and soft around ovulation, which I know is good.
Then over the course of the week it came down and firmed.
But now today its gone high and soft....can it change that quick in a 24hr period? it was low and hard yesterday

x


----------



## Mummylou23

if you check it same time same position each day hun you will an accurate reading of it hun and aye I know I have hun xx but mind went blank that's why asked sorry :(


----------



## laurac1988

Cervical position is annoying because it doesn't really mean anything. MOST ladies it is high, soft open around ov, but some it isn't... Some ladies report it is high when they get BFP..l some report it being low when get BFP...

I know I have got af when my cervix has been really high, medium and really low...


----------



## Mummylou23

hi layla did u take ur temp this morning my chart is looking good now 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Layla

Looking good Lou

x


----------



## LeahMSta

Best of luck to all of you lovelies in the 2ww. Things here are feeling a bit more back to the usual. DW and I are doing better than we have in weeks. We both still have our moments when the grief consumes but we are both working and DW is feeling much better and a lot of her inflamation has gone down. She's moving more normally and her color is back to right. After the holidays we are going to just spend at least 2 months getting in better physical condition together and getting the folic acid back in her system before we think about TTC. I do still so enjoy coming here and cheering you all on. I hope you won't mind a lurker while we wait out the healing process.


----------



## Mummylou23

I am glad to hear you are trying to get back to normally leah I know how hard it is and it will take time but we are all here for you honey and your DW, How are you getting along with the holiday plans xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

We only have shopping for the meal left to do. We are waiting on our cat's gift to be delivered. LOL! Assembling their cat tree and buying and preparing food are all that we really have left to do. We've been enjoying hot cocoa and cider a lot watching classic holiday cartoons and some of the newer ones. Things are quite festive around here. Tonight I am going to bake a couple of different cookies and then when we are off of work tomorrow, we get to enjoy a 3 day weekend together. How about you Lou? All ready for the holidays?


----------



## Mummylou23

yea we just got food shopping to do tomorrow grab a few more presents then that's it. we are enjoying the fesitive movies and we re going to enjoy it soo much I love xmas and all the good feelings it brings


----------



## Mummylou23

its quiet in here is everyone ok any updates off any one then? hope everyone is ok as it gets closer to xmas is everyone ready for it we are going xmas shopping tomorrow food that is dh is still to wrap my prezzies lol


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone... I'm on CD 13 and things are looking good! We did insems on CD 11 (early, I know, but I was having spotting and good mucus so wanted to cover my bases), and this afternoon. This evening (8pm) I got my first positive OPK (smiley) yay!! We're going to do another insem tomorrow morning (CD 14) as well as Sunday afternoon (CD 15) and then we're off for our holiday traveling. 

I'm feeling good about my chart and the timing, so just hoping I get my lucky bean this month!


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra said:


> Hi everyone... I'm on CD 13 and things are looking good! We did insems on CD 11 (early, I know, but I was having spotting and good mucus so wanted to cover my bases), and this afternoon. This evening (8pm) I got my first positive OPK (smiley) yay!! We're going to do another insem tomorrow morning (CD 14) as well as Sunday afternoon (CD 15) and then we're off for our holiday traveling.
> 
> I'm feeling good about my chart and the timing, so just hoping I get my lucky bean this month!

:hugs: I hope this is your cycle Nimyra!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks, Leah. Please keep stalking us while you and DW are on your break. <3


----------



## Layla

Ah good luck hun, hope this is your month, your timing sound great 

my cramping has been getting worse, my bladder feels full and sore.
did a dip test tonight in work and I have protein and leukocytes in it so I think I have a water infection which will explain all my 'pregnancy symptoms'

will go to the docs on Monday

x


----------



## Mummylou23

Hiya layla hope your ok hun 
I am 1dpo behide u and my temp dipped this morning look lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61

so nervous lol


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, Can you get cranberry capsules (whole herb or extract) where you live? They always clear up bladder infections for me. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Layla

Lou, your temp is still pretty high, don't worry :)

Nimyra, yeah I'm sure I could pick some up, got loads of health shops here. I will have a look :)


My temp had dipped a bit this morning, tested, BFN, AF due in 2 days as I only have a 12 LP.

My husband and I have been doing lots of talking since I ovulated and we have decided that if I'm not pregnant then we are no longer going to try, cant really go in to details on here but it's something we both agree on.

So I just need to know now, Have 2 lots of plans for the future (with or without baby) but need to know which ones I'm doing. 

x


----------



## Shantelleyrae

Cycle day 10 here. UGH! I hate waiting and waiting and waiting... We wait to ovulate then we wait to see if we get AF or not. Month number 3, kinda number 2 though... First month started donations early and then realized i have a short LP and I ovulate later than day 14. And wasnt able to get more donations. I was pretty sure my timing was right last month. This month my donor is available to do more donations. So starting on CD 14, wednesday, then going to do friday CD 16, cd17 and cd 18. I should ovulate on cd 17 or cd 18. I really hope it works this time!! Donor has been taking vitamins, Ive been taking my prenatals. So lets HOPE!! Hope this will be our late XMAS present!!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Layla

Started spotting, af here 2 days early.

x


----------



## laurac1988

Fx it's not af Hun x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, I understand. These plans need constant revisiting to make sure they are still working for you and your husband. Regardless of what happens I hope you'll visit us from time to time. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Layla

I will still be popping in, really want to see you all get your bfp

:)

x


----------



## Mummylou23

layla have u tested when u due has af come ? dunno what my charts doing here it is again lol 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## c.30

Merry christmas everyone :xmas3:


----------



## Mummylou23

Merry Christmas c.30 and everyone xxx
c.30 what do you think to my chart how do u think it is ? I am unsure Lol


----------



## laurac1988

Hun chill! I have seen charts that look amazing and have been bfn, and charts that have looked amazing and been bfp. Temps can only say so much. Please try to relax a little bit and see how it goes. Hopefully your bfp is just around the corner. 

Merry Christmas to all: hope the new year brings us all 2013 bfps and/or babies


----------



## Layla

Merry Xmas all 

X


----------



## Layla

aahhh, i'm having second thoughts :dohh:

I keep going over my last cycle in my mind, my temps were pretty rubbish....I know from my PCOS that one ovary is better than the other, when i ovulate from my bad side i get pain, from my good side, i dont feel a thing.....i had pain last month and with my crappy temps i figure it was from my bad ovary.

So now i;m thinking i want to give myself a fighting chance and try once more from my good ovary.

We are going on holiday next Xmas so we could only try one last time anyway, then we would have to stop as i dont want to take a new new born (2 months old is ok) on a plane or i cant fly heavily pregnant.

My husband isnt keen now tho, i have suggested trying again and he said no....

not sure whether to work on him or just leave things as they are.

x


----------



## Nimyra

Layla, have you explained to him your reasoning re: your bad ovary? Maybe he just needs a few days to get used to the idea...

Speaking of rubbish temps, what do you think of my chart? I thought I ovulated on CD 16 but my temps never rose! My cervix is closed now and my cm is creamy, is that a sign that I ovulated even though my temps are low?

I'm sort of frustrated but also sort of resigned to just keeping my hopes low and seeing what happens.


----------



## Layla

Yeah i have explained it all, its my own fault coz when i had my donations before i got scared and said i wasnt sure if it was what i wanted, so now he doesnt want to do it.

I will work on him tho, I have 2 weeks yet untill im fertile.

I looked at your chart, its hard to say really, you need your temp to rise over the next 2 days. fingers crossed hun

x


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope you *Ladies* all had a lovely holiday or are having one, depending on however you celebrate!:flower:


*LEAH* so good to hear that you 2 are getting closer to normal. With a loss it takes time, so don't worry when you are having those moments, they last much longer than anything, we still have moments of our 1st loss and we have had another since. Just continue to love on each other and take care of each other. I think it is a Great idea to concentrate on something while you wait to TTC and nothing better than fitness. Im an advocate! And please, stick around and stalk the other ladies TTC and me too with my LO for that matter, the threads I run on BnB helped me soooomuch with moving forward!


----------



## Mummylou23

I think this month is over for me :(


----------



## Layla

My husband has said we can give it one more try, I said to him that i accepted he didn't want any more and i thanked him for letting me have a chance, i thought that was it but he said that he wants to see me happy so he will give it another go.

We have a Canada holiday booked for Xmas next year so this is the last chance really, But i know its going to be from my good ovary.

I'm a big believer in fate, so i say if its meant to be it will, it if doesn't, then its not meant to be and i will accept that :)

x


----------



## Nimyra

So glad to hear that you get another try, Layla. Hope this coming month is your time.


----------



## mwaah

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all had a good one.

I got my BFP yesterday fab line and a digi for 11DPO was really hopeful and then this morning it was so faint you could barely see it. Saw the Dr who has ordered betas for next Monday and Wednesday as thats the earliest they can fit me. I just dont know where to post and have cried all day. I'm so happy we finally managed it on our 8th cycle but now thinking what if it takes another 8 just to lose it again.... why is making a baby so hard for some people??

Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun! And fx your little bean is a sticky one xxxx


----------



## Yorkielassy

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a good Xmas and are well. Not been here in a little while as I was on holiday. Unfortunately AF arrived just over a couple a weeks ago so on to this cycle and now starting my 2ww. Fx crossed for everyone!


----------



## faith77

mwaah said:


> Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all had a good one.
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday fab line and a digi for 11DPO was really hopeful and then this morning it was so faint you could barely see it. Saw the Dr who has ordered betas for next Monday and Wednesday as thats the earliest they can fit me. I just dont know where to post and have cried all day. I'm so happy we finally managed it on our 8th cycle but now thinking what if it takes another 8 just to lose it again.... why is making a baby so hard for some people??
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xxxx

Congratulations dear. That's great news!! I wish you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

Hugs,
Faith xx


----------



## Mummylou23

af hasn't arrived just slight pink and brown cm xx mixed with ewcm and this is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Layla

Lou, have you tested?

x


----------



## Layla

Nimyra, you have lines! Good luck hun fx

x


----------



## Mummylou23

no hun and im 16dpo and nothing still and temp still above cover line n pain in right side n boobs hurt slightly well getting pains in them off n on


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Just checking in :) still here lurking. 
Lou I hope you get a sneaky BFP. I keep checking in and cheering you on. 
Layla have you an you OH decided what is right for you going forward?
Mwaah I hope this is your super sticky forever baby. Just remember, one day at a time. 

DW is finally well after surgery. I know this for a fact because she asked tonight how long she was on pelvic rest for. LOL!! I don't know about you ladies, but I reckon that question and the wink that followed means she is feeling better. We are just waiting for her next cycle to happen. No charting, temping, or any other TTC stuff til after that cycle and then we will probably temp til the next one and cycle 3 is GAME ON. We are really hoping the wait is not quite as long on the next try but we have just started really looking forward to it again in the last couple of days. It's nice to dream again. Sometimes the loss still knocks the wind out of us but we are holding each other up.


----------



## Nimyra

Mwaah, congrats! Keep us posted!

Layla, Thanks hun! I was pretty excited yesterday when FF finally gave me lines! Today I had an interesting temp spike. We shall see. 

Good luck to everyone in the tww!


----------



## c.30

Just wanted to pop in and wish all you ladies a happy new year! I hope 2013 is full of BFP's and sticky beans :dust:

Also, Firechild, not sure if you're still stalking the thread, but I've been thinking of you a lot lately, hope you're ok :hugs:

And Ticking, that little girl's due very soon, I bet you're so excited to meet her :cloud9:


----------



## Layla

Leah... We are still talking it over...My husband has said he will go ahead with it for me, but i don't know if i can let him do that, its a big thing and i know he is doing it because he loves me and wants me to be happy but im not sure if i can let him do that for me if it means he will be unhappy.

Lots of thinking to do.

I start counselling this week (from past issues) so i think i will talk it over with her for a while before we do anything.

x


----------



## Layla

Nimyra, excellent temp rise today! really hope this is your month hun.

Mwaah, congrats!!! fx its a sticky :)

x


----------



## Mummylou23

well im gutted woke up to drop in temp and af :( but hoping to get insem before and day on ov and day after this cycle to make sure get eggy this month due to ov around 11th-14th xx


----------



## Nimyra

so sorry, Mummylou. :( Hope next month works out better!


----------



## LeahMSta

sorry about AF getting you Lou. I hope 2013 is our time. :hugs:


Layla I think it says a great deal about your relationship and your character that you're not putting your interests before his and that you want to be cautious about it. I hope that you find a solution that makes you both happy....whatever that is.


----------



## mwaah

Leah, glad you are both starting to feel better and looking to TTC again, good luck.

Thank you ladies, its a rocky road but hit the 1st milestone today now too get past 5 weeks and 2 days. Digi is saying 2-3 weeks so i am a teeny bit hopeful. Also had betas yesterday and again tomorrow then a few days wait for the result. If its a super sticky one (EVERYTHNING crossed) I'll certainly be sprinkling babydust all over this thread. 

Goodluck to all the bfp's due this month... oh and happy new year everyone!! xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you so much mwaah. We are really starting to look toward the future. I think that having a new year to look forward to is helping us. it feels a bit like closure to have cleaned up from the holidays and packed all away. Now we can look forward again. The heaviness in our hearts still happens but I think that feeling like that sometimes is to be expected.


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> And Ticking, that little girl's due very soon, I bet you're so excited to meet her :cloud9:

Yeah just 3 weeks left, but I have an app on Monday about induction :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ladies!!!

*TICKING* woooow!! 3 weeks, I just can't stop remembering when you joined this thread.... GL, can't wait to meet your LO!


*LOU* So sorry that AF has flown in on you Hun! Hoping for a BFP next cycle!:dust:


*LEAH* soooo happy to hear things are returning to some type of normalcy. I hope you took the wink as I did and enjoyed some "activities"... Can't wait till DWs cycles kick off and we can jump on this journey with you!:dust:


Well Ladies, I made a gender announcement in my journal, stop by if you like!


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeahy for you mrsmm24 x


----------



## Nimyra

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

Please pray for me that this is a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh congrats Hun!!!! *dances*

H&h 9 months!


----------



## Layla

Fantastic!!!!

Congrats hunni! hope all goes well for you :)

x


----------



## c.30

Wow ticking, that's really exciting. GL for monday!! Keep us posted :thumbup:

Nimyra, big congratulations, a h & h 9 months to you!

MrsMM, I said it in your journal but I'll say it here too, welcome to team pink :winkwink::thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## mwaah

Congrats Nimyra thata fab news, H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

congratulations Nimyra#! I'm sending buckets of super sticky baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## Layla

Nimyra, i have prob asked you before but i forgot. what method did you use hun?

x


----------



## LunaBean

Wow! I havn't been here since October, and sooo many newbies and BFPs!! Nim, congratssss!!!! 

I am SOOOO broody atm! I don't know when to try for a second though, it took 2.5 years and 6 MC to get Noah, so do I start trying in October maybe, when he's 21 months, or wait until he's about 3? 

I cannot believe I'll have a 1 year old in 3 weeks :s


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Haven't been here in a while either. I'm still about 8 months away from a tubal reversal, but my daughter's donor has agreed to donate again, so she will have a full sibling! :happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

Luna! Hi sweetie, was just thinking of you today. So glad I've been able to share this journey with you.

I think you should try in October (or sooner) because who knows how long these things can take. Would you use the same donor do you think?

I'm a bit in shock/emotional now. Like, wow, this is real now, am I really capable of raising two little people?! 

Layla, I used softcups (donation produced directly into the cup, inserted the cup). I don't think I used any conceive plus this month, but I don't remember. I was drinking loads of grapefruit juice as usual and was doing soy (160mg cd 3-7). It was my 3rd cycle on soy.


----------



## sassykay

Hi everyone, new to this thread, hope I'm popping up in the right place. First, congrats to all you lucky ladies who currently have babies cooking - yay!

Secondly, I'm about to start TTC via AI at home with my wife and our known donor.Our donor has been for all the sexual health testing, but I've also been searching for a clinic in the UK that will perform a sperm analysis - so far all the ones I've tried either don't do it or don't do it unless you're going to have IUI/IVF there, which at this stage we're not. One even said they wouldn't knowingly help us create a donor conceived child as there is no legal protection for the donor and those situations can get very messy! I did point out to them (politely) that the law now protects donors where babies are conceived to a couple in a CP (which we are) but they did not respond. 

Most clinics ask for a GP referral, which our donor's GP said he would only give if he'd been unsuccessful in trying for 12 months, despite our willingness to pay. I find it crazy that no-one will take our money and do these tests! Has anyone found a clinic in the UK that will do this? (I'm sure there's one in London but we're in the Midlands so that wouldn't be practical for him really) We've decided to give it a go anyway as there's no health risk, and maybe we'll get lucky in the first six months and won't need the analysis at all, but I'd really rather have it.

Lastly, I have asked my GP whether I can be screened for being a CF carrier and tested for CMV (again asking for a referral, happy to pay for it) and he said he had never been asked that and didn't know if he could! Waiting for him to let me know...

Really interested to know what others in the UK have experienced.

Thanks, and lots of baby dust and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## mwaah

sassykay said:


> Hi everyone, new to this thread, hope I'm popping up in the right place. First, congrats to all you lucky ladies who currently have babies cooking - yay!
> 
> Secondly, I'm about to start TTC via AI at home with my wife and our known donor.Our donor has been for all the sexual health testing, but I've also been searching for a clinic in the UK that will perform a sperm analysis - so far all the ones I've tried either don't do it or don't do it unless you're going to have IUI/IVF there, which at this stage we're not. One even said they wouldn't knowingly help us create a donor conceived child as there is no legal protection for the donor and those situations can get very messy! I did point out to them (politely) that the law now protects donors where babies are conceived to a couple in a CP (which we are) but they did not respond.
> 
> Most clinics ask for a GP referral, which our donor's GP said he would only give if he'd been unsuccessful in trying for 12 months, despite our willingness to pay. I find it crazy that no-one will take our money and do these tests! Has anyone found a clinic in the UK that will do this? (I'm sure there's one in London but we're in the Midlands so that wouldn't be practical for him really) We've decided to give it a go anyway as there's no health risk, and maybe we'll get lucky in the first six months and won't need the analysis at all, but I'd really rather have it.
> 
> Lastly, I have asked my GP whether I can be screened for being a CF carrier and tested for CMV (again asking for a referral, happy to pay for it) and he said he had never been asked that and didn't know if he could! Waiting for him to let me know...
> 
> Really interested to know what others in the UK have experienced.
> 
> Thanks, and lots of baby dust and luck to you all xxxx

Hiya and welcome, 

I used a donor and did AI, FX we got a sticky BFP this cycle ( 8th). But after the 5th cycle I went to my GP who referred me to a fertility clinic at Southampton. They were quite happy to do all the tests for me and him with the view to having IUI with them. The only thing is you have to wait 6 months when using a known donor as they quarantine the sperm for that long. Luckily we fell pregnant before the results came back :) Still keeping my January appointment so far just incase something goes terribly wrong.
Also they were quite willing to let me self refer but said if the GP did I would get my 1st consultation free.
Hopefully you'll find a clinic that will let you self refer, I'm sure if you are paying you will find one. I never had a problem. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *NIM*!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

just had a quick pop in to stalk you ladies.

congrats nimyra lots of sticky dust. 

congrats on the rest of the bpf. 

cant believe my little AI baby just turned 3, and the second is 17 months. where does the time go. 
id say go for it liz, noah is so gorgeous he has the most amazing smile. 

i had planned on ttc no3 around now but thats on hold now as i have finally met the guy i want to be with for the rest of my life so guess it will be a few years before we add to our brood.


----------



## Rueswifey

Hi there

I am new to this board. I have children from a previous marriage and recently found out from my current husband he produces no sperm so we are using his brother as our donor. I am 34 and my husband is 41.. donor is 31.He lives out of state. We are in AZ he is in TX. I was looking up online how to do this since this is my first time attempting this. I read that most use FED EX overnight on dry ice. I am guessing only one sample can be sent at a time since we will use one a day? Or can we keep them frozen here and use one cup a day? I am so confused. It would be so much easier if he lived nearby and we could have him on standby :)

We plan to start this this month Jan 18th ish.... Any help would be great!

Thanks

April


----------



## Nimyra

Hey April, you must use the shipped sample as soon as you get it. It won't be frozen just chilled. You can buy biotranz kits and find more detailed instructions online. Most women who use shipped fresh sperm do only one donation a month. Most time ovulation to a t using multiple methods. Typically sperm is shipped day of positive opk for use the next day. Could possibly do the two days post pos. opk but it gets pricey. Other option is to travel to donor or vice versa for a couple of days. Hope that helps!


----------



## LunaBean

Im meeting Noahs donor tomro, for his monthly visit, and I'm gona bring up TTC number 2!! I might start in June or july, will have a feb/march baby then, cus if I wait til october, I won't have the baby until summer, and want it to be a few months old so we can go on holiday etc! Omg that's 6 months away :s My family will go mad when they find out lol


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well cycle day 8 for me and first donation this morning xx taking temps again this month I got cold but still doing it. hes offered to do it nearly everyday for a week to make sure we get it covered as that's what did when conceieved my dd


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well!

Lou, good luck on your donations. I hope this cycle brings you your BFP and is the start of a super sticky bean.

Nimyra, How are you feeling? I don't remember if I properly congratulated you, so just in case....I hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months and beyond. 

Luna, I bet it is super exciting to be planning number 2. I hope your donor is on board and all works out according to your well thought out plan. 

MrsMM24, I am trying to be the voice of reason right now. We have had to make compromises in the name of pelvic rest but I assure you that the wink was responded to appropriately :haha:

DW and I are plugging right along. Hopefully AF will show up in the next week or so and that gets us 1 cycle closer to being able to try again. I have to say, I really didn't recognize how much of my time and thought was devoted to TTC. Having this break has allowed me to realize that I was seriously neglecting other things like my own fitness and well being in the interest of trying. I have had an opportunity to get myself back on track and realize that all of the things I was doing in the name of saving for the baby (cutting out supplements for myself stopping nutrisystem, and making myself a priority) were really hurting both of our best interests. I was feeling poorly, missing hours at work and that doesn't help anyone. The loss and recovery process have helped me to realize that in order to be the best Mommy I can be I have to take care of myself first. So I am taking all supplements recommended by my neurologist and started nutrisystem again. I even made changes to our insurance policies and tried to protect us in the event I require another surgery (which is pretty much and issue of WHEN not IF). I have also been able to schedule dental work for DW that we have been putting off because she has anxiety and must take meds before the dentist that don't mesh with TTC. All in all we are both trying to make the loss as positive and we possibly can to be as ready for our forever baby and be the best Mommies we can be. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs_brown89

Mummylou23 said:


> hi girls well cycle day 8 for me and first donation this morning xx taking temps again this month I got cold but still doing it. hes offered to do it nearly everyday for a week to make sure we get it covered as that's what did when conceieved my dd

Do you use the instead cup or a syringe when you inseminate?


----------



## mrs_brown89

im on cd7. Have been trying to concieve for 3 months. My girlfriend and i have been using fresh sperm from a donor who was been very generous and kind. I dont think it worked last month because I was sick so my temperature dipped and i thought it was for my ovulation so we inseminated too soon. I think we had tracked my period enough and have pinpointed when im supposed to ovulate. I will be tempting and using opks starting either tomorrow or wednesday. Just ordered the wondfo opks so they are scheduled to arrive wednesday.
Does anyone have experience with the wondfo's and their accuracy?
I read that a couple got prego their first time trying using fresh sperm and they inseminated the night before ovulation, the night of and the night after! Is that best?
Im supposed to ovulate on the 13th (sunday) so we are planning to inseminate friday night, saturday night, and sunday night but im wondering if we should do monday night instead of friday night.....???? What would you suggest?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Personally, I used a syringe and a maxi pad. My donor ejaculated into a cup in my bathroom, and I used a syringe. I inserted the syringe as close to my cervix as possible, then expelled the content. I then left the syringe in for a few minutes while I, um, helped myself out, lol, as an orgasm helps when trying to conceive. Once orgasm was achieved, I removed the syringe, placed a maxi pad in my underwear, and waited 3 hours. After 3 hours, I showered, then replaced a new maxi pad for the night.

This was on my very first cycle of trying. I had only one donation, and it was the night before ovulation. 11 days later, I had a positive pregnancy test, and my daughter is now 20 months old.


----------



## LeahMSta

We used softcups, had our donor ejaculate into it the DW inserts, bum up with hips elevated, then an orgasm if possible,and stayed that way for at least 30 min.


----------



## mrs_brown89

I think I want to inseminate the day after ovulation this time. I guess we can try leaving the syringe in until I orgasm then taking it out. Ill put an instead cup in after to make sure no sperm leaks out. We've just been having our donor ejaculate in the cup then putting the cup in but I think some boys get stuff behind my cervix.


----------



## Nimyra

Mrs. Brown, they say that the two best days for conception are the two days BEFORE ovulation. Day of ovulation has only a small chance and day after is even smaller. Apparently sperm needs to "age" in your tubes for a while to be mature enough to penetrate the egg. Since the egg only lasts 12 hours or so, day of ovulation is often not enough time for the sperm to be ready. I would only get a donation on Monday if you aren't sure you ovulated on Sunday. If you are sure you will ovulate on Sunday, Sunday is the last day you need to inseminate. 

Relative to OPKS this amounts to day before pos opk, day of positive opk, and the day after positive opk. Most of us don't know when the day before positive opk is, so in that case, day of and day after positive OPK are fine.

As for OPKs, best bet is to use the Clearblue digital packs of 20 (20 tests in one digital reader) They work fantastic and are much easier to figure out than the regular opks.


----------



## Nimyra

Leah,

Thanks for your well wishes. I'm feeling good. I'm tired, bloated, crampy, and have a bit of nausea, but I'm HAPPY. I'm terrified something will go wrong of course, but trying to stay positive and think sticky thoughts. I've been too scared to make a ticker but its getting to be time.

I can't get in to see my OBGYN until the end of the month so I don't think I'll get a viability scan until 8 weeks... which seems like forever to wait!

I'm glad to hear you and your DW are getting back to taking care of yourselves. That is super important!

In unrelated news, today my 2.5 year old DD dumped her cereal all over herself (purposefully) and announced "Maya bad!" and then looked up mischievously to see how I would respond. 

Naturally she got in trouble, but inside I was laughing a little. She has lots of spunk.


----------



## mrs_brown89

Nimyra said:


> Mrs. Brown, they say that the two best days for conception are the two days BEFORE ovulation. Day of ovulation has only a small chance and day after is even smaller. Apparently sperm needs to "age" in your tubes for a while to be mature enough to penetrate the egg. Since the egg only lasts 12 hours or so, day of ovulation is often not enough time for the sperm to be ready. I would only get a donation on Monday if you aren't sure you ovulated on Sunday. If you are sure you will ovulate on Sunday, Sunday is the last day you need to inseminate.
> 
> Relative to OPKS this amounts to day before pos opk, day of positive opk, and the day after positive opk. Most of us don't know when the day before positive opk is, so in that case, day of and day after positive OPK are fine.
> 
> As for OPKs, best bet is to use the Clearblue digital packs of 20 (20 tests in one digital reader) They work fantastic and are much easier to figure out than the regular
> 
> Ok. Thanks. How long is too long for the sperm to sit out in the instead cup? It takes us about 5 minutes to let donor out and prepare ourselves. Wondering if that kills anything


----------



## BrandiCanucks

From the time my donor finished to when I took the swimmers into the syringe was about 10 minutes, and I was successful on the first try


----------



## mrs_brown89

BrandiCanucks said:


> From the time my donor finished to when I took the swimmers into the syringe was about 10 minutes, and I was successful on the first try

When did you inseminate?


----------



## Nimyra

The sperm can sit for 15 minutes up to an hour but within 20 minutes is probably best.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: *MRSBROWN* GL FXD!:dust:
Just want to chime in and say that most if not all fertility specialist, whether same-sex or not, will tell you that insemination 2-O, 1-O, Ov, O-1 are the most IDEAL. You have the highest chances of the already low chances to concieve with insemination no matter the method PRIOR to OV so keep that in mind. GL FXD!:dust:


:hi: Ladies, just stopping in to welcome Newbies and check on all of you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I inseminated the day before ovulation.


----------



## mrs_brown89

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome :wave: *MRSBROWN* GL FXD!:dust:
> Just want to chime in and say that most if not all fertility specialist, whether same-sex or not, will tell you that insemination 2-O, 1-O, Ov, O-1 are the most IDEAL. You have the highest chances of the already low chances to concieve with insemination no matter the method PRIOR to OV so keep that in mind. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies, just stopping in to welcome Newbies and check on all of you.

Okay thanks. Donor agreed to do friday & saturday night and sunday afternoon. Ive been using the epo pills but iver noticed the stomach cramps from uterus contracting so I don't think ill be taking them anymore! Im going to get some preseed tomorrow. Any advice with that? Do you mix it with the sperm or put it in seperate? Im using the syringe then insertinf the cup an hour later so should I put the preseed in the cup and insert it after the sperm is already in?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did anyone of you start taking prenatals before TTC?


----------



## LeahMSta

BrandiCanucks said:


> Did anyone of you start taking prenatals before TTC?

My DW started 3 or 4 months before we started trying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm still waiting for my tubal reversal, but I've dealt with thyroid issues, and considered starting them this week to try and get myself as healthy as possible.


----------



## Nimyra

Mrs_Brown, I'd skip the preseed altogether. Instead buy 2 gallons of 100% grapefruit juice and drink about a half-gallon a day (2-3 large glasses). You'll produce loads of fertile mucus and won't need the preseed (although your donor will need to use preseed or Conceive plus as his lubricant). My donor preferred Conceive Plus - found it less sticky.


----------



## Nimyra

I take prenatals more or less year round, but probably only take half the dose when not actively TTC, pregnant or breastfeeding.


----------



## mrs_brown89

Nimyra said:


> Mrs_Brown, I'd skip the preseed altogether. Instead buy 2 gallons of 100% grapefruit juice and drink about a half-gallon a day (2-3 large glasses). You'll produce loads of fertile mucus and won't need the preseed (although your donor will need to use preseed or Conceive plus as his lubricant). My donor preferred Conceive Plus - found it less sticky.

Can I put sugar in it? How did you time yoiur inseminations?


----------



## Nimyra

Skip the sugar. High quality juice should be sweet enough (ruby red grapefruit juice is fine).

I did o-2, o-1, and o


----------



## laurac1988

What do you ladies think. I'm thinking when we start trying again in October me and DP will alternate months, so me one month and her the next. I'm hoping our cycles will b fairly similar so that this would work out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That would be really cool if you ended up pregnant around the same time!


----------



## laurac1988

Pooh no I don't mean try at the same time lol. I mean one month me... If bfn she does the next month... If bfn I do the next month etc etc


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhhh, okay. I get it now. Still, would be cool. "We have twins born one month apart", lol.


----------



## laurac1988

That would be madness!


----------



## jury3

Hi! I'm new to this. My wife and I are getting ready to do our first at-home insemination! We have a good friend who will be donating twice a month. He is married and has 2 kids, so we know his stuff works! My cycles are little irregular, so I'm a little scared how we will do with timing. I've been tracking cycles for about 4 months through temps, CM, and OPK. I've tried doing cervical position, but I can't reach it. I have been looking at my OS with a speculum though. We are planning to use a syringe and and reach the big O. I've been taking prenatals, making healthier food choices (cut out soda, eat more fruits/veggies), and doing acupuncture. 
Last month was the first month I had a weird cycle since I'd been temping. My O is usually around CD16-CD20, but last month I went a while with no + OPK. My cervix was open and I had FM for several days. I finally gave up, assuming I was too stressed. I'm pretty sure I O'd a week after my first acupuncture treatment because I had tons of EWM and then nothing after that. It was CD41 and like normal, I got AF DPO 13. This is a lot of info for my first post, I'm just getting a little nervous with our first actual attempt coming up! My goal is to stay positive and avoid stress as much as possible! I'm assuming it won't happen right away and I'm ok with that, so hopefully I won't get too crazy :) It's good to read info from people going through similar situations since we aren't really telling a lot of people. Thanks!


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Jury.

My advice for dealing with unpredictable cycles is use the ClearBlue Digital 20 stick opk pack and just wait patiently for your smiley before inseminating. 

It may reduce your stress level if your friend can agree to another donation if needed, but sometimes doing more is actually more stressful.

I hope you catch your egg soon!


----------



## kezza78

Laura, that isn't a bad idea although if it was me I wouldn't alternate each month. I'd do 2 months then have a break and continue like that as you'd only be using one side ie: left or right ovary. At least this way your giving both ovaries a chance. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

That's a good point kezza!


----------



## mrs_brown89

Can anyone tell me why I had that big dip when im not due to ovulate for 2 days? My opk yesterday was light. Tuesdays was darker than yesterdays line tho. Im hoping im not ovulating this early
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1357838476249.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nimyra

Sometimes your body temp is just different for various reasons. I wouldn't read too much into that dip unless you had a positive OPK.


----------



## mrs_brown89

Nimyra said:


> Sometimes your body temp is just different for various reasons. I wouldn't read too much into that dip unless you had a positive OPK.

Ok. Im lookin for my + tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JURY* welcome!:wave:


*MRS_BROWN*, GL! I did the EPO, and as long as you aren't doing them after OV, they worked VERY well for me. I tried the Grapefruit juice and in fact I did both a couple of cycles... I watered my grapefruit juice down, but was still taking in the correct amount of grapefruit juice plus water is a very good thing to be taking in heavily. I have so much more detail in my journal, feel free to read Hun, and GL! does sound like you could be on the way to OV:dust:


*BRANDI*, yes, I have taken prenatal vitamins for the last 5 years, daily. I am a fitness professional by trade and have been very concerned with helath so I thing this is the best for me and my body. I am in my 30's so it works well to give me the right amount of vitamins I need instead of deciding through all the multi-vitamins, and women's vits, etc. Clearly this covers both :haha:


*LAURA* :haha: you are soooo right, that would be maddness if you were preg at the same time. However, if you two could handle it cool, I know with our professions we definitely couldn't. I think though that your plan for every other month is a good one and also what *FEZZIE * mentioned.



:wave: Hi Ladies!!!


----------



## jury3

Nimyra said:


> Good luck, Jury.
> 
> My advice for dealing with unpredictable cycles is use the ClearBlue Digital 20 stick opk pack and just wait patiently for your smiley before inseminating.
> 
> It may reduce your stress level if your friend can agree to another donation if needed, but sometimes doing more is actually more stressful.
> 
> I hope you catch your egg soon!

Thanks Nimyra! We are getting excited :winkwink: Right now I am using the Wondfo opk sticks. They are cheap, so I've stuck to those. Has anyone had a faster result with the ClearBlue? I usually get a positive the morning on the day that I ovulate. It makes it a little more stressful that I have a late surge bc we have less time to make sure we inseminate! Last month I started using FirstResponse at the same time I was using the Wondfo, but my ovulation was really delayed and they were too expensive to keep buying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you MrsMM.


----------



## Nimyra

Jury, do you only test once a day (i.e. in the morning)? Because I usually would detect my surge first in the evening, then it would still be positive the following morning. Testing twice a day when you know you are close to surge time is a good practice.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra said:


> Jury, do you only test once a day (i.e. in the morning)? Because I usually would detect my surge first in the evening, then it would still be positive the following morning. Testing twice a day when you know you are close to surge time is a good practice.

I test twice a day starting on CD13, one around 5am and one around 5pm (depending on when I get home from work). Mine has only been positive the morning of, never the evening before. I stop testing after I get a positive. My BBT confirms my O. That's why I had started testing with another brand, I was hoping for a more sensitive test to pick it up a little sooner....I would like to try and inseminate before I O and the day of. We may not be able to predict it that well though. We shall see!


----------



## Nimyra

try doing your evening test a few hours later. Mine would turn positive around 8pm.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra-I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## jury3

Has anyone had a donor who used olive oil as their lubricant? I don't plan to use it on myself, only for the donor since he can't use saliva, lotion, etc. I've read that preseed actually has ingredients that are linked to cancer. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## mrs_brown89

So I just got to work and I just tested and I got my + !!!!!!! Yayyyyyy we will be inseminating tonight around8, tomorrow night and hopefully sunday afternoon! I hope it works this time!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JURY* I have only ever used Preseed. I haven't used it on myself as we used donor specimen that was shipped. It was used in the cup however. GL finding a method that works well for you.:dust:


*MRS_BROWN* GL!! Sounds so very promising. :dust:


----------



## mrs_brown89

MrsMM24 said:


> *JURY* I have only ever used Preseed. I haven't used it on myself as we used donor specimen that was shipped. It was used in the cup however. GL finding a method that works well for you.:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS_BROWN* GL!! Sounds so very promising. :dust:

I hope so. I don't know enjoy having that stuff in me so much!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed and baby dust Mrs_brown!


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow....I miss just a few days and look at all of the new faces!!!! Welcome to all of those I am yet to be aquainted with and I wish you the very best on this oftentimes all-consuming journey. 
:dust:
Update from here: DW has her post op appointment on next Tuesday to make sure she is cleared surgically and then we are back to temping and all of the other fun minus the insemination and 2ww. We hav this cycle and on the first day of her next, it is GAME ON. lol! In other incredibly wonderful happy news, we have just gotten our first home. Lots of room for a growing family. This last cycle waiting is full of packing moving settling in and a housewarming party. Thant should keep things moving along. We close on Monday and Move in on the first. I haven't ever lived in a house that was MINE. I can't express in words how much this means. Plus as it is 4 bedrooms we have a ready to go nursery! Holy freaking cow right?!?!?! I feel overwhelemd by all of the curves of the last few months but I just can't wait to fill my new home with all of my tiny little humans. :)


----------



## mrs_brown89

Congrats on the new home Leah. Me & dw will also be moving next month! Our first actual place together since I moved into her apartment with her.


Donor just called and he is on the way! Me and dw will sneak in some play while hes in the bathroom doing his thing. Dont want the boys sitting out too long! Then ill have a big O after lol. Hope this works!!!!


----------



## mrs_brown89

Congrats on the new home Leah. Me & dw will also be moving next month! Our first actual place together since I moved into her apartment with her.


Donor just called and he is on the way! Me and dw will sneak in some play while hes in the bathroom doing his thing. Dont want the boys sitting out too long! Then ill have a big O after lol. Hope this works!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Sounds great, MrsBrown! Good luck!

Leah, your house sounds awesome! I wanna come visit sometime, you and your DW sound like a riot! 

All's well here, going to have a viability scan in 2 weeks! Praying there will be a healthy bean with a good heartbeat by then! My dd (2.5 yrs old) cried tonight because she wanted me to sleep with her. Bless her! I told her I'd sneak in with her later.


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi everyone ! I have been away from this site since April 2012..hope everyone is well ! 

Well to update....me and FOB to be have been talking again and we want to keep trying even though he is not living close to me. He still wants to move back here, but because of his job he won't be able to until probably the beginning of 2014... so we want to start trying again. We have talked about him mailing the sperm....does anyone know much about that? The process ?


----------



## mindgames77

Hi ladies! 

I am using the at home insemination method with my husband as he is a paraplegic and cannot ejaculate with intercourse alone. My question is, have any of you guys been on clomid while doing at home insemination? I have heard it can cause issues relating to CM so I am wondering what solutions can be made. We already use preseed. My husbands sperm was tested and it is all normal, the only issue is my irregular cycle. 

Also, any tips regarding method? It seems lots of people who use soft cups have success, but I would prefer not to use them (kind of not comfortable with doing it...)
I just get him to ejaculate into a cup, and then I inject preseed into myself, as well as suck some into the needless syringe. (Bum propped on pillows entire time) I then inject the syringe, and slowly push the sperm in. I leave the syringe in for about ten minutes, and then remain propped up for another 20mins or so. I then roll on to my side, and go to sleep. 

Does this method sound like it may one day be successful?

Thanks!


----------



## dodgegirl

mindgames77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am using the at home insemination method with my husband as he is a paraplegic and cannot ejaculate with intercourse alone. My question is, have any of you guys been on clomid while doing at home insemination? I have heard it can cause issues relating to CM so I am wondering what solutions can be made. We already use preseed. My husbands sperm was tested and it is all normal, the only issue is my irregular cycle.
> 
> Also, any tips regarding method? It seems lots of people who use soft cups have success, but I would prefer not to use them (kind of not comfortable with doing it...)
> I just get him to ejaculate into a cup, and then I inject preseed into myself, as well as suck some into the needless syringe. (Bum propped on pillows entire time) I then inject the syringe, and slowly push the sperm in. I leave the syringe in for about ten minutes, and then remain propped up for another 20mins or so. I then roll on to my side, and go to sleep.
> 
> Does this method sound like it may one day be successful?
> 
> Thanks!


I have not been on clomid, but I have used softcups with no problems. I have heard several people getting PG with using the syringes. There is a thread on here about the success of at home insems. Here's the link ! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mindgames, try having an orgasm. It helps the sperm when trying to conceive, and make sure you get the syringe as close to the cervix as possible. Leave the syringe in while you orgasm too. (Not saying this to be creepy, AT ALL, I promise)


----------



## Nimyra

Mindgames, the Syringe method works, just get it as deep as possible and don't remove it for at least 30 minutes. 

I strongly believe that preseed is inferior to increasing your body's production of cm using grapefruit juice ( drink about a half carton a day on days you inseminate). Or using egg whites is another option. Egg whites and your body's cm both feed the sperm. Preseed doesn't. 

Good luck!


----------



## mrs_brown89

Can anyone tell when I ovulated?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-01-13-08-34-27.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.30

Personally I didn't like grapefruit juice and I know others who have said the same. 2L of water a day was not only good for me and my body but also increased my ewcm. Pre-seed is the only lubricant that mimics and supplements our own bodily fluids which is why so many women use it and use it successfully, me being one of them. 

I guess as always different things work for different people but I always had confidence in pre-seed when my ewcm was lacking, and like I said both months I got pregnant, I used it :thumbup:

Ticking, I hope your recent appt went well, thinking of you :)


----------



## mizcee18

Hi everyone. 
I'm new here, ive been reading...and reading....and reading and then i turn off my lap top...and read stuff from my phone lol wow. So i decided to sign up, and join the forum.
My partner and I have been together for 6 years, and have talked about ttc for a couple years now. This being our first month. We are using my partners brother as a donor. So a little bit about me: 
I have 1 daughter who is 12 years old, she is my only pregnancy. i was very young when i had her (only 13) i gained alot of weight threw out the years and my period became very irregular. i just had this strong feeling I couldnt get pregnant and never wanted to try being as heavy as I was so i have spent the last year and a half getting healthy and lost over 200lbs, and decided i was ready to start trying. My periods were still irregular i would bleed for weeks at a time, so my doctor suggested i get on birth control for 3 months to regulate it, and it did. so ive been off for 2 months, we started using opks this month, i will deff. start using the digital ones after this month because these lines have me wondering. i know a light second line means neg, but on the other hand i have had days where there is no second line what so ever, and then on cd14 there was a faint line, and nw cd15 (today) nothing, so whats that suppose to mean? we started inseminating on cd10, 12,13,14, and we are going to again today. is that too much? i dunno. we just want to give it the best chance we can. anyways here I am, its been really great to be able to read your stories and know that it is possible!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, Mizcee! I don't know anything about OPK's, as I have never used them, but hopefully someone can answer your questions. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Nimyra

MizCee, it could be that you have a short surge and just missed it. Try testing twice a day next cycle. You could also try switching brands to see if a different brand works better for you. I've had the best results with ClearBlue (both digital and lines versions)

It could also be that your surges just aren't noticeable on tests (rare, but can happen) or that you aren't ovulating. Temping would be a good idea to confirm whether or not you are likely ovulating.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> Wow....I miss just a few days and look at all of the new faces!!!! Welcome to all of those I am yet to be aquainted with and I wish you the very best on this oftentimes all-consuming journey.
> :dust:
> Update from here: DW has her post op appointment on next Tuesday to make sure she is cleared surgically and then we are back to temping and all of the other fun minus the insemination and 2ww. We hav this cycle and on the first day of her next, it is GAME ON. lol! In other incredibly wonderful happy news, we have just gotten our first home. Lots of room for a growing family. This last cycle waiting is full of packing moving settling in and a housewarming party. Thant should keep things moving along. We close on Monday and Move in on the first. I haven't ever lived in a house that was MINE. I can't express in words how much this means. Plus as it is 4 bedrooms we have a ready to go nursery! Holy freaking cow right?!?!?! I feel overwhelemd by all of the curves of the last few months but I just can't wait to fill my new home with all of my tiny little humans. :)

Congrats LeahMSta! We just bought our first home in March. It has been great to have space and know that it's all ours! It's definitely exciting to tell show people around and point out the "future nursery". :D It should be a good distraction as well! Good luck with everything!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! We are excited to get started and share with everyone going through the same thing. Good luck to everyone, can't wait to hear positive news from all of you!


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm new here, ive been reading...and reading....and reading and then i turn off my lap top...and read stuff from my phone lol wow. So i decided to sign up, and join the forum.
> My partner and I have been together for 6 years, and have talked about ttc for a couple years now. This being our first month. We are using my partners brother as a donor. So a little bit about me:
> I have 1 daughter who is 12 years old, she is my only pregnancy. i was very young when i had her (only 13) i gained alot of weight threw out the years and my period became very irregular. i just had this strong feeling I couldnt get pregnant and never wanted to try being as heavy as I was so i have spent the last year and a half getting healthy and lost over 200lbs, and decided i was ready to start trying. My periods were still irregular i would bleed for weeks at a time, so my doctor suggested i get on birth control for 3 months to regulate it, and it did. so ive been off for 2 months, we started using opks this month, i will deff. start using the digital ones after this month because these lines have me wondering. i know a light second line means neg, but on the other hand i have had days where there is no second line what so ever, and then on cd14 there was a faint line, and nw cd15 (today) nothing, so whats that suppose to mean? we started inseminating on cd10, 12,13,14, and we are going to again today. is that too much? i dunno. we just want to give it the best chance we can. anyways here I am, its been really great to be able to read your stories and know that it is possible!

First of all, I am exactly the same way! I have probably been reading way too much, but I definitely feel prepared! 

My wife and I are starting TTC in the next week or so. I have been charting my cycles using fertilityfriend.com for the last 5 months though. Are you taking your temps or anything else to keep track of your cycle? I don't do it the entire month, but I have a history of slightly irregular cycles so it's helpful to give me as much information as possible around that time. Last month my cervix was open and I had EWM but I wasn't getting a positive OPK. I had the light second line the entire time. I knew I hadn't ovulated since my temps were staying low as well. I did eventually ovulate, but I had quit using the OPKs by then. I had tons of EWM, my temps went up and the next day I had no EWM and my cervix had closed. I agree that maybe you just have a low surge, but maybe temps could help confirm it for you? I like having a back up incase one of my signs is not doing what it should! lol

Good luck!


----------



## dodgegirl

mizcee18 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm new here, ive been reading...and reading....and reading and then i turn off my lap top...and read stuff from my phone lol wow. So i decided to sign up, and join the forum.
> My partner and I have been together for 6 years, and have talked about ttc for a couple years now. This being our first month. We are using my partners brother as a donor. So a little bit about me:
> I have 1 daughter who is 12 years old, she is my only pregnancy. i was very young when i had her (only 13) i gained alot of weight threw out the years and my period became very irregular. i just had this strong feeling I couldnt get pregnant and never wanted to try being as heavy as I was so i have spent the last year and a half getting healthy and lost over 200lbs, and decided i was ready to start trying. My periods were still irregular i would bleed for weeks at a time, so my doctor suggested i get on birth control for 3 months to regulate it, and it did. so ive been off for 2 months, we started using opks this month, i will deff. start using the digital ones after this month because these lines have me wondering. i know a light second line means neg, but on the other hand i have had days where there is no second line what so ever, and then on cd14 there was a faint line, and nw cd15 (today) nothing, so whats that suppose to mean? we started inseminating on cd10, 12,13,14, and we are going to again today. is that too much? i dunno. we just want to give it the best chance we can. anyways here I am, its been really great to be able to read your stories and know that it is possible!


Welcome to the group ! I have definitely learned a ton in the last year and half from this site, and I continue to learn :) this group has been really supportive ! 

In the past, I have temped and used digital OPK and internet cheapies. I really liked the digital clearblue OPK's, even though they are kinda spendy, well worth it ! 

What way are you going to insem ? 

OMG, congrats on the weight loss !! That is so amazing !! I have lost 30 in the last 3 months and have another 35 to go to hit my goal, just in time to TTC :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well this month as been good i think lol did insem cd 8 10 11 14 and 15 but we did insem 1am cd 14 wud that class as cd 13 still? and this is my chart 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## ticking.clock

Just updating that my lil lady will be here by the weekend as I'm being induced :)


----------



## c.30

Good luck ticking, very exciting!!! :happydance: x


----------



## dodgegirl

Ticking- thats sooo exciting !!!! I will think lots of good thoughts for you!!


----------



## LeahMSta

yay ticking! you will be in my thoughts! :)


----------



## mizcee18

Good luck mummylou!

Thanks for the advice ladies, we got a thermometer and are going to start temping tomarrow. 
I'm curious how many of you leave the syringe in for 30 mins after being insem. I tried that out yesterday for the first time and I dno wat I think about it? Maybe tmi but during my other insems. It seemed to stay in and yesterday it rushed out as I was taking the syringe out. Hum.
Also do you have an O everytime you insem I kno it helps but I have a hard time having one every time. Anyway, I was going to stop yesterday but we are going to continue on til the 16th as originally planned.


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks ladies, will update once she's here x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck ticking!

Mizcee, try wearing a pad once you take the syringe out. That helped me. I conceived my daughter on my first attempt TTC with home insemination.


----------



## jury3

Any suggestions on how to relax during all of this? I am starting to see some fertile CM (CD11) and I am due to ovulate this weekend (CD16-CD20?). This is our first time inseminating so that's pretty stressful. Then, to top it off, we are going to the lawyer this Friday (CD15) with our donor and his wife to sign the contract. They've been a little scared since the donor in Kansas is being sued for child support, even though our lawyer has assured them they will not be held liable as long as we follow through with our plan to have him give up rights in court and my wife will second parent adopt. We are very scared they will back out even though they still say they are 100% in it, they just want to be protected. It's just scary and stressful! Any suggestions to help deal with all of it? I have started acupuncture and have an appointment on Thursday, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Mummylou23

I have never heard of that before normally you draw a contract up between you all and sign it yourselfs and give each other a copy there are donor contracts on line x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would suggest trying to place your focus on other things, fun things. Go to the movies, have a nice date night with your wife, etc, anything to occupy your mind other than the upcoming insemination.

My donor was also a victim to a woman he donated to. He had a contract signed that he would not be held responsible for anything relating to the child, but because he hadn't legally given up his biological rights to the child when the child was born, he ended up being held responsible because the rights of the child trumped the contract. We also live in Canada where this sort of thing is technically not recognized as legal He had been reluctant to donate to me again, but he will be. My doctor who is doing my reversal said that if I had trouble conceiving, he could not help me with my donor because it violates laws.

Anyway...

You and your donor and his wife should absolutely be safe, especially if your wife is second parent adopting. This, in essence, means that if anything were to happen, it would be you and your wife who are held responsible for the child, and not your donor and his wife.

Just try to relax and focus on things other than the legality of it all, and the insemination, and when it's all over, continue to focus on the fun.


----------



## dodgegirl

Such great advice Brandi !!! I will keep it in mind when im stressing out when i start TTC!!


----------



## mrs_brown89

Did anyone else who has gotten a bfp have ovulation like cramps 3 dpo?


----------



## jury3

Thanks for the advice BrandiCanucks! I know it all varies depending on where you live and the laws in that particular area. I live in Missouri and the law states that the donation must be "supervised" by a physician for the donor to legally be excempt from all his rights. Going through the lawyer and him giving his rights up in court just makes us all feel completely at ease. It's just these last minute unsurities that have us more stressed than we need to be.

I will make sure we do some fun things this week to take our mind off of everything! Dinner and movie will be a must! It's unfortunate it's not good to drink during this time bc that would probably help as well! lol


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies!

I was apart of this group about 7 months ago and have been keeping up with the thread ever since even though I hadn't posted. 

I moved onto IUI that resulted in a BFN and it took a toll on me. But I'm back again pursuing the at-home-insemination route and just need the support of fellow TTCers. 

AFM, I will be inseminating, using sperm from a cryobank, 3 days back-to-back with hopes of catching the eggy! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I agree with the drink part. I'll have one for you, for good luck, and you can do the same for me when I start TTC after my reversal.


----------



## Mummylou23

this is my charthttps://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61

and we did it cd 8 cd 10 11 14 15 16 17 have we done enough last month we did it cd 3 cd 7 cd 10 and cd 12 in aft noon n ov cd 13 so didn't really do it enough or keep sperm fresh so that's why I think we didn't catch that month 

what ya think girls? xxxx


----------



## mizcee18

mummylou we did it very similar to you this month, i m just stopping on cycle day 16. crossing fingers. good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can't wait to start trying again. Been thinking of baby names a lot lately.


----------



## HP123

I didn't know I would be terrified and excited all at the same time. I can see from the all the posts on this thread that this is an emotional roller coaster ride. My partner and started our journey in August. Like I did with my last pregnancy, I began tracking my cycles using the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor. Unlike OPK's the monitor tracks your whole cycle and gives you low, medium,high, and ovulation days. As you begin to use the monitor, it learns your cycle and begins to track even better. However, this time around, and nine years later, I never received any high or medium days. 

So, I called my OBGYN and she ran all the full panel of tests. My cd 23 progesterone test came back at 5.6 which explains why the monitor was not able to track any high days or Ovulation. I have a good egg reserve and my FSH was great. I also had a ultrasound to rule out anything physiological and a very small cyst was found on one of my ovaries. 

The plan is to start Clomid after the cyst is gone. My ultrasound, which will tell me if the cyst is gone, is tomorrow. If it's gone. We'll start the Clomid in Feb. and inseminate. If it's not, we'll wait. 

I am so nervous! This time around we are buying sperm and that makes me nervous. Last time I didn't do a lot of research and just used the monitor for three weeks. The first time I O'd we inseminated with a known donor and then I was :bfp:. Simple. I have a handsome eight year old to prove it. O:)

I have read a lot of post on this thread. Is there anyone else buying donor sperm? If so, could you give me some advice about how you time your purchase with your cycle? 

Thanks for listening (reading). I am glad I found a place to share my worries and ask questions. We are not telling but a handful of people we are going to start trying and do not have anyone to ask the "logistical" questions to.


----------



## Mummylou23

hp good luck hun i hope it goes well xxx we are cd 17 and looks like ov day was today as temp dropped abit lower. so hoping goes high tomorrow but doing it again tomorrow as did it today so its been a busy time as done it cd 8 cd 10 cd 11 cd 14 cd 15 cd 16 cd 17 and going cd 18 and cd 19 i was 2 days late for af last mnth but think had chem pg so cud b reason behide late ov.


----------



## jury3

That's a lot of inseminating! Lol We have agreed to 2-3 donations a month with our donor. We are trying not to inconvenience him too much since he has a wife and 2 kids. I'm hoping I can be good about the timing...

I'm a little irregular, but in the past I have ovulated between CD16 and CD20 (except last month when it got a little crazy and didn't happen until CD41). I would like to get opinions on this...should we try to do one before I get the positive OPK and then do one the day of (in the past I get a + the day I actually ovulate, although this month I'm going to do 3 OPKs a day instead of 2 and hope to catch it earlier)? I was thinking if I haven't gotten a + by the 16th, maybe we should do one then and then do the second one the day of the +. Or, should we wait for the + and then do one the day after as well? What do you ladies think?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

HP123 said:


> I didn't know I would be terrified and excited all at the same time. I can see from the all the posts on this thread that this is an emotional roller coaster ride. My partner and started our journey in August. Like I did with my last pregnancy, I began tracking my cycles using the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor. Unlike OPK's the monitor tracks your whole cycle and gives you low, medium,high, and ovulation days. As you begin to use the monitor, it learns your cycle and begins to track even better. However, this time around, and nine years later, I never received any high or medium days.
> 
> So, I called my OBGYN and she ran all the full panel of tests. My cd 23 progesterone test came back at 5.6 which explains why the monitor was not able to track any high days or Ovulation. I have a good egg reserve and my FSH was great. I also had a ultrasound to rule out anything physiological and a very small cyst was found on one of my ovaries.
> 
> The plan is to start Clomid after the cyst is gone. My ultrasound, which will tell me if the cyst is gone, is tomorrow. If it's gone. We'll start the Clomid in Feb. and inseminate. If it's not, we'll wait.
> 
> I am so nervous! This time around we are buying sperm and that makes me nervous. Last time I didn't do a lot of research and just used the monitor for three weeks. The first time I O'd we inseminated with a known donor and then I was :bfp:. Simple. I have a handsome eight year old to prove it. O:)
> 
> I have read a lot of post on this thread. Is there anyone else buying donor sperm? If so, could you give me some advice about how you time your purchase with your cycle?
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). I am glad I found a place to share my worries and ask questions. We are not telling but a handful of people we are going to start trying and do not have anyone to ask the "logistical" questions to.

Welcome HP123--

I am buying donor sperm this coming cycle, 3 vials to be exact. I wait until after the first day of my cycle to contemplate buying it. I have an iphone app ("get pregnant") that shows me my high fertile days and with that knowledge I'll have my vials at least 2 days before that. The tank is only good for 7 days so I have to be mindful of that.


----------



## Mummylou23

do you really think thats a lot of inseminations?


----------



## mwaah

hehe it does seem a lot mummylou but if you both can do it you can never have enough!!

Jury3 the cycle we got our BFP we inseminated on CD 11 ( day of smiley) and day 13 ( about 45 hours after smiley) good luck xxx


----------



## jury3

Mummylou123-It is a lot, but that's a good thing! We don't have that option, so we REALLY have to make sure we time it just right! I would love to have the option to inseminate that much if needed :)

Mwaah-do you get the smiley the same day you ovulate? Just curious. I have been getting my + the day of ovulation (with wondfo strips) and we wouldn't insem until that night, so I'm afraid that would be too late. I am using the Clearblue digital this cycle in addition to the wondfo and I am going to test and extra time later in the evening, so I'm hoping to get a smiley the day before I O so we might be able to get an insem in a little earlier too. I'm sure I'm just over-thinking it, I just want it to work!


----------



## c.30

Well you do only need 1 sperm, timed as right as you can which is why the clear blue ov tests, which smile at you, and/or the CBFM can take some of the stress and guessing out of when am I going to/have I ovulated - for me they did anyway! When I got pregnant it was with 1 donation timed as right as we could, OV-1.

I've known people, using this method, get pregnant ov + 1 (day after) jury so that evening donation can work :thumbup:


----------



## HP123

LesbianMystiq said:


> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know I would be terrified and excited all at the same time. I can see from the all the posts on this thread that this is an emotional roller coaster ride. My partner and started our journey in August. Like I did with my last pregnancy, I began tracking my cycles using the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor. Unlike OPK's the monitor tracks your whole cycle and gives you low, medium,high, and ovulation days. As you begin to use the monitor, it learns your cycle and begins to track even better. However, this time around, and nine years later, I never received any high or medium days.
> 
> So, I called my OBGYN and she ran all the full panel of tests. My cd 23 progesterone test came back at 5.6 which explains why the monitor was not able to track any high days or Ovulation. I have a good egg reserve and my FSH was great. I also had a ultrasound to rule out anything physiological and a very small cyst was found on one of my ovaries.
> 
> The plan is to start Clomid after the cyst is gone. My ultrasound, which will tell me if the cyst is gone, is tomorrow. If it's gone. We'll start the Clomid in Feb. and inseminate. If it's not, we'll wait.
> 
> I am so nervous! This time around we are buying sperm and that makes me nervous. Last time I didn't do a lot of research and just used the monitor for three weeks. The first time I O'd we inseminated with a known donor and then I was :bfp:. Simple. I have a handsome eight year old to prove it. O:)
> 
> I have read a lot of post on this thread. Is there anyone else buying donor sperm? If so, could you give me some advice about how you time your purchase with your cycle?
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). I am glad I found a place to share my worries and ask questions. We are not telling but a handful of people we are going to start trying and do not have anyone to ask the "logistical" questions to.
> 
> Welcome HP123--
> 
> I am buying donor sperm this coming cycle, 3 vials to be exact. I wait until after the first day of my cycle to contemplate buying it. I have an iphone app ("get pregnant") that shows me my high fertile days and with that knowledge I'll have my vials at least 2 days before that. The tank is only good for 7 days so I have to be mindful of that.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice LesbianMystiq! 

Our sperm will come in a box not a tank and will only last 24 hours! I talked to the receptionist of the spermbank and she said we should call when I get a smiley face on the OPK. Then we have 36 hours from then to inseminate. I would call the morning or early afternoon of the smiley day and the box would arrive by 4:30pm. Alternatively, we could call and order it and then drive two hours and pick it up to avoid the $100 shipping charge. We're only buying one vial at a time for the first two months and then we will reevaluate. :) 

I am not using OPK's and am using the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor. I am sure any "high" days are considered the same as a smiley face or whatever on the OPK's. Whewww. Are you confused by all that? I might be... :dohh: 

I like the idea of the tank much better. Good luck to you!


----------



## HP123

from WTC to TTC today. My ultra sound went as well as a vaginal untrasound can be expected. I know the cyst is still there. I do not have confirmation from my OBGYN yet, but I did ask the Technician, knowing she could not really tell me, and she said "the one thing I can say is whatever was there last time is smaller than it was" I know this is good news. I am trying to look at it positively. :neutral:


----------



## mwaah

jury3 said:


> Mummylou123-It is a lot, but that's a good thing! We don't have that option, so we REALLY have to make sure we time it just right! I would love to have the option to inseminate that much if needed :)
> 
> Mwaah-do you get the smiley the same day you ovulate? Just curious. I have been getting my + the day of ovulation (with wondfo strips) and we wouldn't insem until that night, so I'm afraid that would be too late. I am using the Clearblue digital this cycle in addition to the wondfo and I am going to test and extra time later in the evening, so I'm hoping to get a smiley the day before I O so we might be able to get an insem in a little earlier too. I'm sure I'm just over-thinking it, I just want it to work!

I usually ovulate about 24 hours after my 1st smiley, i get pain for about an hour so i can tell when it happens. But everyone is different and they say between 12-36hours after the smiley you ovulate. I know everyone says its best to inseminate before O but i think we were successful this cycle because we did it after O. Good luck xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats mwah xx I had pains 2day so lookin gd 4 ov 2day lots of clear ewcm this afternoon


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> from WTC to TTC today. My ultra sound went as well as a vaginal untrasound can be expected. I know the cyst is still there. I do not have confirmation from my OBGYN yet, but I did ask the Technician, knowing she could not really tell me, and she said "the one thing I can say is whatever was there last time is smaller than it was" I know this is good news. I am trying to look at it positively. :neutral:

That is definitely good news no matter what the OB says...I hope you get the go ahead very soon!


----------



## mizcee18

im deff going to use clear blue digitals next month, but has anyone used the answer brand opks n if so how did u like them?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ovulation pains have arrived...so wish I could be inseminating right now


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> from WTC to TTC today. My ultra sound went as well as a vaginal untrasound can be expected. I know the cyst is still there. I do not have confirmation from my OBGYN yet, but I did ask the Technician, knowing she could not really tell me, and she said "the one thing I can say is whatever was there last time is smaller than it was" I know this is good news. I am trying to look at it positively. :neutral:
> 
> That is definitely good news no matter what the OB says...I hope you get the go ahead very soon!Click to expand...

This whole process is a roller coaster ride!


----------



## HP123

Has anyone used KDR with success?


----------



## mizcee18

HP123 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> from WTC to TTC today. My ultra sound went as well as a vaginal untrasound can be expected. I know the cyst is still there. I do not have confirmation from my OBGYN yet, but I did ask the Technician, knowing she could not really tell me, and she said "the one thing I can say is whatever was there last time is smaller than it was" I know this is good news. I am trying to look at it positively. :neutral:
> 
> That is definitely good news no matter what the OB says...I hope you get the go ahead very soon!Click to expand...
> 
> This whole process is a roller coaster ride!Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## HP123

The radiology tech was WRONG! The cyst is gone! My OB just called and gave us the go ahead. We are officially TTC!


----------



## Mummylou23

well he wont be here till this evening the 17th jan cd 18 and did insem 3am yesterday morning when he finished work. i am hoping he can make later on . I feel tired after all the donations lol


----------



## Mummylou23

hp123 that's great news that its good congrats and welcome to the game of ttc with a donor I hope you have a short time here and leave with ur wonderful bfp i am hoping this month as worked for me. when are you due to ov etc do you already have a donor or do you have to find one ? I think tadpole and known donor registry and also fsdw is a fab one i know you pay a joining free but their profiles are vetted as far as i remember x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awesome news HP123!!! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> The radiology tech was WRONG! The cyst is gone! My OB just called and gave us the go ahead. We are officially TTC!

Congrats! That's such good news!


----------



## Nimyra

I've used KDR with success. Fair warning, I also encountered two jerks, so if someone is acting inappropriately be sure to report them to the moderators.


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> I've used KDR with success. Fair warning, I also encountered two jerks, so if someone is acting inappropriately be sure to report them to the moderators.

That is so refreshing to hear! Well, not about the jerks but about the success! We are having a change of heart about using the spermbank. We are feeling more and more strongly towards finding a known donor who would be willing to be contacted in s


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> I've used KDR with success. Fair warning, I also encountered two jerks, so if someone is acting inappropriately be sure to report them to the moderators.

Lol... Ah hem. What I was saying was...

Having donor who is willing to be contacted in some way when our child is older or another similar sinario is definatley beginning to feel like the better option. So I have been searching on KDR. I have learned soooo much! I made a decision to ask my bestie if he was serious about donating tonight. He has mentioned it to me a few times but we never really talked about it. I told him about my research and how I was looking for a known donor but wanted to give him first dibs ( so to speak) before I began looking for someone else. We decided not to decide tonight about anything and will begin talking further. I am sending him info via email and then we'll chat on Saturday. I love him - even if he is not my donor. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My donor and I keep in close contact, but have agreed that Anberlin is not going to know about him, as my ex-husband is who she knows as Daddy, but if she happens to find out the truth, I won't lie to her either, and I will let her know who her biological dad is. However, we have discussed and agreed that there will be no planned meetings or contact between her and him until she's 18.

It's good, because I have been able to ask him questions that have come up with Anberlin, like when she had a severe allergic reaction to strawberries, I was able to ask him and find out if there was a family history or not. He is great that way, and we also just have random conversations. It's like we've been good friends...who have met face to face only twice. He will be the donor for my next child too.


----------



## mizcee18

well i finished my last insem today. now i guess its just the waiting game!


----------



## dodgegirl

mizcee18 said:


> well i finished my last insem today. now i guess its just the waiting game!

Ohhhhh good luck !!! Lots of baby dust sent your way!!!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls what do you think to chart looks like ovulated yesterday

did it cd 8 cd 10 cd 11 cd 14 cd 15 cd 16 cd 17 cd 18


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone know much about OPKs? I've never used them before, but I felt O pains yesterday so, curious, I picked up a pack and peed on two sticks a few hours apart.

I still have my tubes tied, but they will be untied soon. I want to start tracking my cycles to see if they change at all after my tubes are reversed.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-16 23.14.31.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## laurac1988

Bottom one is positive Hun xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Laura! This is HUGE for me. If I O on CD13 again next month, it leave me pretty confident that I'm still O'ing when I always O'd, which will make insemination easier for me to schedule.


----------



## jury3

Well, I got my smiley a few days earlier than expected! Today is CD13 and I had my smiley this morning (I was expecting more like CD15 or CD16!). That was with the Clearblue Digital. My Wondfo from Amazon wasn't quite as dark as the test line, but it was darker than yesterday. Luckily, we are going to get our donor contract taken care of today and our donor has agreed to start tonight! Very excited, this is our first TTC! Very nervous as well!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

mizcee18 said:


> well i finished my last insem today. now i guess its just the waiting game!

Good luck and buckets of baby dust!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

jury3 said:


> Well, I got my smiley a few days earlier than expected! Today is CD13 and I had my smiley this morning (I was expecting more like CD15 or CD16!). That was with the Clearblue Digital. My Wondfo from Amazon wasn't quite as dark as the test line, but it was darker than yesterday. Luckily, we are going to get our donor contract taken care of today and our donor has agreed to start tonight! Very excited, this is our first TTC! Very nervous as well!

Good luck with everything and I hope you catch the eggy! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to all the new faces, I feel like I have been a part of this thread forever. I always come in here to check on you ladies. Anyway, here is the following things that I can say after being around for so long...

*TICKING* YAY!!! I will be in here much more to hear your news!!! GL Hun! Can't wait to meet the LO!


*MIZCEE18* This is my 4th pregnancy all with donor sperm and insemination... Never heard of leaving the syringe in, that is a foreign object so I wouldn't go that route too often, of course I am saying this after your finished your last insem... But I have used a doctor as well and I can tell you that they take it out immediately. I think that you could benefit from using softcups. Get about 4-5 pillows or anything to elevate you high, remove the syringe, and then insert the soft cup. It is easier when you are at an angle as well. A pad will only catch your swimmers as they leave your body as they are designed to stop spillage in your clothes so I would say that isn't as useful either. If softcups are not comfy, I would prop myself up very high and stay there 30 minutes. Also consider if your cervix is tilted, if that is the case you will insem and then prop yourself up on your stomach. GL!FXD:dust:


*MUMMYLOU* Maybe you aren't as familiar with this process with lawyers and such because in the US same-sex relationships are not widely excepted, in fact as a same-sex advocate and lifelong member, I can tell you that of all 50 states, there are only 9 states recognize it, and in those states there are only about 4-5 that allow for inseminations that will not hold the male donor responsible. If the donor is from a sperm bank then that trumps everything, but if it is a known donor they are responsible in many states. As a married woman with a lovely DW, a DD and another DD on the way, I can say going through the lawyer and everything is stressful but mandatory, especially when establishing rights and when the spouse goes through the adoption proceess. I did not have to do the same because we shipped to our home, but also we are married and live in a recognizable state. There are many days and have been years that we wished we lived in the UK....


*MRS_BROWN89* GL, not everyone and in fact very few ladies feel OV pains, doctor proven thghat many feel that pain monthly thinking it is OV and it turns out they haven't even OVd yet. I say temping, U/S, charting, etc, will be better for predicting, GL!:dust:


*LESBIANMYSTIQ & HP123* That is exactly the plans we did, we did IUI for such a long time, we have had 2 MCs, we began shipping to home, to cut down on some of the costs. I know that it works, I know that IUI works as well! I wish you luck and hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later. I want to make sure I let you know that the Clearblue Fertility Monitor made all the difference for us in helping to pinpoint our OV, in fact it was used in conjunction with U/S and they were spot on. The sticks are great, but can get costly. The monitor was an investment. In the end, we used less on the monitor and the sticks it needed, than we did on all the OPKs that we used along the way. FXD!:dust:


:wave:How are the rest of you *Ladies *doing and feeling in here this week? *NIM*, how's that bean coming along?


----------



## wantnum2

I would just like to say thank you to all you ladies who gave advice. I have been following this thread since October 2012 and received my BFP with everything I have learned here.

Babydust to all xx


----------



## LesbianMystiq

MrsMM24 said:


> *LESBIANMYSTIQ & HP123* That is exactly the plans we did, we did IUI for such a long time, we have had 2 MCs, we began shipping to home, to cut down on some of the costs. I know that it works, I know that IUI works as well! I wish you luck and hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later. I want to make sure I let you know that the Clearblue Fertility Monitor made all the difference for us in helping to pinpoint our OV, in fact it was used in conjunction with U/S and they were spot on. The sticks are great, but can get costly. The monitor was an investment. In the end, we used less on the monitor and the sticks it needed, than we did on all the OPKs that we used along the way. FXD!:dust:

Would you mind giving me the details on your insemination process?

I'm inseminating in less than two weeks and have tried before to no avail. I'm using OPKs by Clear Blue and am certain of when I ovulate, so I'll inseminate O-2, O-1, and O. I know every woman is different but it doesn't hurt to ask for advice


----------



## HP123

c.30 said:


> Well you do only need 1 sperm, timed as right as you can which is why the clear blue ov tests, which smile at you, and/or the CBFM can take some of the stress and guessing out of when am I going to/have I ovulated - for me they did anyway! When I got pregnant it was with 1 donation timed as right as we could, OV-1.
> 
> I've known people, using this method, get pregnant ov + 1 (day after) jury so that evening donation can work :thumbup:

I used the CBFM 9 years ago and inseminated on the evening of the morning I got the ovulation sign. My sweet son is now 8 years old! . :)


----------



## HP123

mizcee18 said:


> well i finished my last insem today. now i guess its just the waiting game!

Good Luck!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Well, I got my smiley a few days earlier than expected! Today is CD13 and I had my smiley this morning (I was expecting more like CD15 or CD16!). That was with the Clearblue Digital. My Wondfo from Amazon wasn't quite as dark as the test line, but it was darker than yesterday. Luckily, we are going to get our donor contract taken care of today and our donor has agreed to start tonight! Very excited, this is our first TTC! Very nervous as well!

That is so awesome! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## dodgegirl

HP123 what way did u insem?? Softcups? Syringe??


----------



## HP123

LesbianMystiq said:


> Would you mind giving me the details on your insemination process?
> 
> I'm inseminating in less than two weeks and have tried before to no avail. I'm using OPKs by Clear Blue and am certain of when I ovulate, so I'll inseminate O-2, O-1, and O. I know every woman is different but it doesn't hurt to ask for advice

I would love to know this too... 

We are ready to purchase from the sperm-bank but are contemplating switching gears and using a known donor. We have approximately two weeks to finalize our decision. I am nervous about using sperm from a bank as my son was conceived through a known donor. Knowing your process might guide me towards a more informed decision.


----------



## mizcee18

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome to all the new faces, I feel like I have been a part of this thread forever. I always come in here to check on you ladies. Anyway, here is the following things that I can say after being around for so long...
> 
> *MIZCEE18* This is my 4th pregnancy all with donor sperm and insemination... Never heard of leaving the syringe in, that is a foreign object so I wouldn't go that route too often, of course I am saying this after your finished your last insem... But I have used a doctor as well and I can tell you that they take it out immediately. I think that you could benefit from using softcups. Get about 4-5 pillows or anything to elevate you high, remove the syringe, and then insert the soft cup. It is easier when you are at an angle as well. A pad will only catch your swimmers as they leave your body as they are designed to stop spillage in your clothes so I would say that isn't as useful either. If softcups are not comfy, I would prop myself up very high and stay there 30 minutes. Also consider if your cervix is tilted, if that is the case you will insem and then prop yourself up on your stomach. GL!FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> :wave:How are the rest of you *Ladies *doing and feeling in here this week? *NIM*, how's that bean coming along?

Thanks for your reply! i hadnt heard of leaving the syringe in either until i was on here reading something about some women doing that, i only tried it once and wasnt comfortable with it. ill have to try the softcup next month :)


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> Well, I got my smiley a few days earlier than expected! Today is CD13 and I had my smiley this morning (I was expecting more like CD15 or CD16!). That was with the Clearblue Digital. My Wondfo from Amazon wasn't quite as dark as the test line, but it was darker than yesterday. Luckily, we are going to get our donor contract taken care of today and our donor has agreed to start tonight! Very excited, this is our first TTC! Very nervous as well!

good luck, fingers crosed!!! :)


----------



## HP123

dodgegirl said:


> HP123 what way did u insem?? Softcups? Syringe??

Funny you should ask dodgegirl. I usually don't tell many people this because it's TMI but because we are all in the same boat here, I will. We used a mini turkey baster. :) I know. I know. Ridiculous. In our defense I O'd early and we had not collected all our supplies. At the time we didn't know you could just buy a needless syringe from the drugstore. What a concept! When we got the donation and assumed the correct positions, my partner sucked it up into the mini baster, inserted, and squeezed the bulb. However she forgot the basics of how a turkey baster worked and did not take it out before she released the bulb; sucking our donation right back in again. As she was gagging, from her first exposure to semen, and maneuvering the baster I am sure I said something encouraging like "Are you kidding me!?" or "Seriously!?". On the second squeeze she remembered the mechanics of a baster and we made a baby. We often laugh about how young and naive we were at the time! Nine years later, hopefully slightly wiser and unfortunately FAR LESS FERTILE, we're at it again. As we only had to inseminate once to conceive our son, we are still novices in this game.


----------



## c.30

HP123 said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> HP123 what way did u insem?? Softcups? Syringe??
> 
> Funny you should ask dodgegirl. I usually don't tell many people this because it's TMI but because we are all in the same boat here, I will. We used a mini turkey baster. :) I know. I know. Ridiculous. In our defense I O'd early and we had not collected all our supplies. At the time we didn't know you could just buy a needless syringe from the drugstore. What a concept! When we got the donation and assumed the correct positions. My partner sucked it up into the mini baster, inserted, and squeezed the bulb. However she forgot the basics of how a turkey baster worked and did not take it out before she released the bulb; sucking our donation right back in again. As she was gagging, from her first exposure to semen, and maneuvering the baster I am sure I said something encouraging like "Are you kidding me!?" or "Seriously!?". On the second squeeze she remembered the mechanics of a baster and we made a baby. We often laugh about how young and naive we were at the time! Nine years later, hopefully slightly wiser and unfortunately FAR LESS FERTILE, we're at it again. As we only had to inseminate once to conceive our son, we are still novices in this game.Click to expand...

 I LOVE that story :thumbup::haha: :) Good luck for this time.


----------



## mizcee18

HP123 said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> HP123 what way did u insem?? Softcups? Syringe??
> 
> Funny you should ask dodgegirl. I usually don't tell many people this because it's TMI but because we are all in the same boat here, I will. We used a mini turkey baster. :) I know. I know. Ridiculous. In our defense I O'd early and we had not collected all our supplies. At the time we didn't know you could just buy a needless syringe from the drugstore. What a concept! When we got the donation and assumed the correct positions, my partner sucked it up into the mini baster, inserted, and squeezed the bulb. However she forgot the basics of how a turkey baster worked and did not take it out before she released the bulb; sucking our donation right back in again. As she was gagging, from her first exposure to semen, and maneuvering the baster I am sure I said something encouraging like "Are you kidding me!?" or "Seriously!?". On the second squeeze she remembered the mechanics of a baster and we made a baby. We often laugh about how young and naive we were at the time! Nine years later, hopefully slightly wiser and unfortunately FAR LESS FERTILE, we're at it again. As we only had to inseminate once to conceive our son, we are still novices in this game.Click to expand...

 this made me smile. my partner was gagging the first time she did it too, she wanted to use gloves to her elbows lol We used her brother as a donor, and that weirded her out i guess, i was like comeeeee on lol after a few insems she was a pro haha


----------



## HP123

mizcee18 said:


> this made me smile. my partner was gagging the first time she did it too, she wanted to use gloves to her elbows lol We used her brother as a donor, and that weirded her out i guess, i was like comeeeee on lol after a few insems she was a pro haha

Maybe it's a common theme?? LOL


----------



## dodgegirl

Haha nice!!! You got lucky it only took one time!!! You mustve been young & fertile mertile!!! Lol 
Good luck this time around!!


----------



## HP123

dodgegirl said:


> Haha nice!!! You got lucky it only took one time!!! You mustve been young & fertile mertile!!! Lol
> Good luck this time around!!

I was 27. Now I'm 36 and I need assistance to ovulate. Geesh how times change :) We start Clomid on my next cycle.


----------



## ticking.clock

Heading off to hospital soon, will update when I can x


----------



## Mummylou23

omg ticking clock cant wait for update hun u got a birth partner hope all goes well cant wait for update and pics xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

ticking.clock said:


> Heading off to hospital soon, will update when I can x

:wave: my thoughts are with you. best of luck!!!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Omgggg!! Im sooo excited for you!!! good luck!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck ticking!


----------



## c.30

Thinking of you ticking :hugs: look forward to reading your story and seeing any pics of your beautiful girl that you may share :flower: SO exciting!! x


----------



## dodgegirl

Yay ticking !!! Good luck !!!

I have a question for all of you. I had 2 fertility nurses tell me two different things....
One of said the chances of getting PG are higher with an IUI as opposed to at home insem. Then i talked to one today that says the chances are pretty much the same? 

The price differences will be about the same b/c we will have to fly him here. But with the IUI they are making us wait 6 months for the sperm to be tested & whatnot, plus it will be from frozen sperm & not fresh. So im leaning towards flying him here so we can insem at home like we did last year for the 2 cycles that we tried. I dont want to have to wait 6 months as we are going to start in April..and with the IUI it will just be one insem as opposed to a few if he's here! plus its better if its fresh right!?  thanks ladies. Youre the best!


----------



## Nimyra

dodgegirl said:


> Yay ticking !!! Good luck !!!
> 
> I have a question for all of you. I had 2 fertility nurses tell me two different things....
> One of said the chances of getting PG are higher with an IUI as opposed to at home insem. Then i talked to one today that says the chances are pretty much the same?
> 
> The price differences will be about the same b/c we will have to fly him here. But with the IUI they are making us wait 6 months for the sperm to be tested & whatnot, plus it will be from frozen sperm & not fresh. So im leaning towards flying him here so we can insem at home like we did last year for the 2 cycles that we tried. I dont want to have to wait 6 months as we are going to start in April..and with the IUI it will just be one insem as opposed to a few if he's here! plus its better if its fresh right!?  thanks ladies. Youre the best!

An IUI with fresh sperm has an equal to slightly higher chance of working than home insem with fresh sperm.

An IUI with FROZEN sperm has a higher chance of working than at home insem with FROZEN sperm.

However, and more to the point -- an IUI with FROZEN sperm has a much lower chance of working than home insem with FRESH sperm.

Frozen sperm is always worse. It just doesn't work as well as fresh sperm. And IUI just improves the playing field for using frozen sperm. IUI is also appropriate if you know you have a hostile vaginal environment. This is not the case for most women.


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck, Ticking! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Nimyra

MrsMM24,

Thanks for asking! So far so good. No spotting. HPT lines are getting darker. Feeling sick and tired, but not so bad right now. 

I'll get an early scan next Friday and I'm hoping there will be a heartbeat. Especially since I've already told just about EVERYONE that I'm expecting.


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> MrsMM24,
> 
> Thanks for asking! So far so good. No spotting. HPT lines are getting darker. Feeling sick and tired, but not so bad right now.
> 
> I'll get an early scan next Friday and I'm hoping there will be a heartbeat. Especially since I've already told just about EVERYONE that I'm expecting.

It's so hard to keep secret when you want to shout it from the top of a mountain. Good luck. Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## CristynShell

Hello,
My partner and I are trying at home. We are getting a shipment Sat. Super excited but also nervous after reading many of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Nimyra

Just as a note of encouragement. My professor at school is 44 and just had a baby 2 months ago! This was 16 some years after her last pregnancy. I hope I'm still fertile at 44!


----------



## dodgegirl

CristynShell said:


> Hello,
> My partner and I are trying at home. We are getting a shipment Sat. Super excited but also nervous after reading many of the posts in this thread.

Welcome to the group!! :)


----------



## Mummylou23

welcome to the group if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## KelleyNJen

Good Luck Ticking!!


----------



## ticking.clock

KelleyNJen said:


> Good Luck Ticking!!

Thanks
Currently contracting every 5 mins, lasting a min each time and by god it hurts :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

Ohhh come on baby ;) we wanna see u !


----------



## Mummylou23

any more news yet hunni


----------



## LesbianMystiq

CristynShell said:


> Hello,
> My partner and I are trying at home. We are getting a shipment Sat. Super excited but also nervous after reading many of the posts in this thread.

Welcome to the group!!! FX for you and we would love for you to keep us updated of any developments


----------



## jury3

*HP123*- Loved your story! That's hilarious! 

*Dodgegirl*- I'm with Nimyra. The book I've read to prepare for all this, "The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth" basically says the same thing Nimyra said, or at least very close to that. If you want to save money and get started soon, I would say try the home version. 

*Ticking*- Hope you have a healthy baby by now! Can't wait to hear about it :)

*Cristynshell*- I'm pretty new to all this too. Last night was our first insemination. You can read about it below. 

*Nimyra*- Wishing you good luck with the sticky :) I'm sure once we get the :bfp:, I won't be able to keep it a secret for long either! Also, I wanted to say thank you for the suggestion to use the Clearblue Digital. If I was still using the Wondfo, I probably wouldn't have started inseminating yet because they still haven't really looked positive. I'm sticking with the digital from now on!

Ok, ladies, we did our first insemination last night after getting a smiley yesterday morning. Sorry ahead of time if there's any TMI in here, I'm pretty open about this stuff! We went to our donor's house and ate dinner together, hung out for a little bit. After a while he went in and did his thing (we used an artichoke hearts jar) while we watched TV. As soon as he finished we took the donation and left, drove to our house about 10 minutes away. We got all set up, pillows under my bottom and a towel. We put a large suitcase at the botton to rest my feet on. I inserted the syringe, my wife pushed it in very slowly. I then removed the syringe very, very slowly so I didn't pull everything back out. The whole thing was just nerve-racking because we wanted to do it the right way! We tried to be intimate afterward for a big O, but it was just too weird and I wasn't relaxed. I did eventually have one though. After that, I rotated to each side for about 20-30 minutes (still propped up). Then I went to sleep. I checked my cervix this morning and it's still open, so we are going to do another insem tonight. After that we will be in our 2WW! Wish us luck!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*Jury 3* that sounds perfect, good luck and FX for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hoping for a sticky bean for you, Jury!

I booked my tubal reversal today. My donor and I will start trying in May.


----------



## Mummylou23

any news from ticking clock?


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTNUM2* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!


*CRISTYNSHELL* GL FXD! Welcome! :dust: for your journey!


*BRANDI* YAY for booking and planning insems!!!:dust:


*NIM* YAY!:happydance: as though lines continue to get darker! Excited and will be thinking of you on Friday for that early scan Hun! I know the anxiety you are feeling....:dust:


*TICKING* the suspense.... updates???


*LESBIANMYSTIQ and HP123* I hope that my processes can be of some help. And yes, we are all different, I have used more than one method. We have used IUI and we have used frozen shipped sperm. I go into much greater detail in my journal, feel free to read in there and take whatever information and links that you want. Although the journey has been rather long, the journal doesn't reflect that length at all. I will ask LESBIANM this, I understand that you are using OPKs, but how do you know for certain you are OVg? OPKs only indicate the OV surge, which is indication that you MAY OV within the following 12-36 hours. Are you also using temping, an U/S by doc? OV pains, CM and CP are not enough to know alone. I used the CBFM, which was used with inserting sticks into the monitor (they are pricey but I purchased mine on eBay for much less) this monitor was recommended by the FS that we use. We also used OPKs and internet cheapies at the same time and let me tell you, they often did not agree. The temps however 9 out of 10 times matched the monitor results and for a period of time I was also receiving monitoring and U/S by our doc that also matched the monitor 9/10 times. I am something of a statistics person so I believe in doing all the things and letting the majority rule :haha: That being said, the doc informed us that during an IUI we insem the morning after a + on the OPKs, and the following day. However, when insem naturally or using at home method, he said that the best was to do 2-OV, 1-OV, OV and OV-1.... Those are the best days because of the travel the sperm have to do. You only need one. Also to note is that your vaginal fluid could be rather hostile which would make it a little more difficult for the swimmers. 

I would be elevated pretty high in the docs office for 15 mins after IUI (they get placed further up) but at home I would elevate for 30 minutes. This is AFTER I inserted the softcup immediately after removing the syringe. I have also gotten a BFP by transferring the swimmers directly to the softcup and inserting. I have gotten an Org right after and at times, not done that. I have gotten preg 4 times, we have a beautiful DD, 2 MCs (various stages/reasons, none related to the method of insem) and now this preg. Because I have never just insem'd one time, I cannot pinpoint actual fertilization, I can say that 2 of times, I only had 2 donations, one time, this time, on the actual day of OV! Again, I have written in depth, TMI, pics, links, etc on my journal and I think you can get more info as well as the daily tracking, vits, items, etc that I used. I don't mind stalkers at all so stop by.... I hope I helped some, and I am positive that with the experience of the other ladies here, you can get some great info that will work for you. *NIM and LUNA* were some people that I followed when I joined the site and DW and I had already been trying by then for about a year so, take in anything, try everything, and you will see a BFP no doubt!GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ticking.clock

Sorry ladies been too busy to update but yes she's here
Born at 10.47am and weighed 7lb 2.5ozs
Will update properly as soon as I can x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## c.30

Thanks for updating ticking :thumbup:

That photo has just made me well up, she's beautiful! Welcome to the world Aubree, BIG hugs to you and your mummy :hugs: xx


----------



## mizcee18

Congrats ticking she is soooo beautiful!


----------



## dodgegirl

Awweee congrats ticking !!! Shes gorgeous!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She is gorgeous, ticking. Congratulations!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Ticking! Welcome Aubrey!


----------



## CristynShell

dodgegirl said:


> CristynShell said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> My partner and I are trying at home. We are getting a shipment Sat. Super excited but also nervous after reading many of the posts in this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the group!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## CristynShell

Thank you!


----------



## CristynShell

jury3 said:


> *HP123*- Loved your story! That's hilarious!
> 
> *Dodgegirl*- I'm with Nimyra. The book I've read to prepare for all this, "The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth" basically says the same thing Nimyra said, or at least very close to that. If you want to save money and get started soon, I would say try the home version.
> 
> *Ticking*- Hope you have a healthy baby by now! Can't wait to hear about it :)
> 
> *Cristynshell*- I'm pretty new to all this too. Last night was our first insemination. You can read about it below.
> 
> *Nimyra*- Wishing you good luck with the sticky :) I'm sure once we get the :bfp:, I won't be able to keep it a secret for long either! Also, I wanted to say thank you for the suggestion to use the Clearblue Digital. If I was still using the Wondfo, I probably wouldn't have started inseminating yet because they still haven't really looked positive. I'm sticking with the digital from now on!
> 
> Ok, ladies, we did our first insemination last night after getting a smiley yesterday morning. Sorry ahead of time if there's any TMI in here, I'm pretty open about this stuff! We went to our donor's house and ate dinner together, hung out for a little bit. After a while he went in and did his thing (we used an artichoke hearts jar) while we watched TV. As soon as he finished we took the donation and left, drove to our house about 10 minutes away. We got all set up, pillows under my bottom and a towel. We put a large suitcase at the botton to rest my feet on. I inserted the syringe, my wife pushed it in very slowly. I then removed the syringe very, very slowly so I didn't pull everything back out. The whole thing was just nerve-racking because we wanted to do it the right way! We tried to be intimate afterward for a big O, but it was just too weird and I wasn't relaxed. I did eventually have one though. After that, I rotated to each side for about 20-30 minutes (still propped up). Then I went to sleep. I checked my cervix this morning and it's still open, so we are going to do another insem tonight. After that we will be in our 2WW! Wish us luck!

GL


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> Just as a note of encouragement. My professor at school is 44 and just had a baby 2 months ago! This was 16 some years after her last pregnancy. I hope I'm still fertile at 44!

I hear of and know of all these women who have had babies in their 40's and I think "why can't that be me?" I seriously did not think at age 36 that I would have stopped ovulating. Some days I'm hopeful and some days I'm pessimistic.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> *HP123*- Loved your story! That's hilarious!
> 
> *Dodgegirl*- I'm with Nimyra. The book I've read to prepare for all this, "The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth" basically says the same thing Nimyra said, or at least very close to that. If you want to save money and get started soon, I would say try the home version.
> 
> *Ticking*- Hope you have a healthy baby by now! Can't wait to hear about it :)
> 
> *Cristynshell*- I'm pretty new to all this too. Last night was our first insemination. You can read about it below.
> 
> *Nimyra*- Wishing you good luck with the sticky :) I'm sure once we get the :bfp:, I won't be able to keep it a secret for long either! Also, I wanted to say thank you for the suggestion to use the Clearblue Digital. If I was still using the Wondfo, I probably wouldn't have started inseminating yet because they still haven't really looked positive. I'm sticking with the digital from now on!
> 
> Ok, ladies, we did our first insemination last night after getting a smiley yesterday morning. Sorry ahead of time if there's any TMI in here, I'm pretty open about this stuff! We went to our donor's house and ate dinner together, hung out for a little bit. After a while he went in and did his thing (we used an artichoke hearts jar) while we watched TV. As soon as he finished we took the donation and left, drove to our house about 10 minutes away. We got all set up, pillows under my bottom and a towel. We put a large suitcase at the botton to rest my feet on. I inserted the syringe, my wife pushed it in very slowly. I then removed the syringe very, very slowly so I didn't pull everything back out. The whole thing was just nerve-racking because we wanted to do it the right way! We tried to be intimate afterward for a big O, but it was just too weird and I wasn't relaxed. I did eventually have one though. After that, I rotated to each side for about 20-30 minutes (still propped up). Then I went to sleep. I checked my cervix this morning and it's still open, so we are going to do another insem tonight. After that we will be in our 2WW! Wish us luck!

That's awesome! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## HP123

MrsMM24 said:


> *WANTNUM2* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!
> 
> 
> *CRISTYNSHELL* GL FXD! Welcome! :dust: for your journey!
> 
> 
> *BRANDI* YAY for booking and planning insems!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NIM* YAY!:happydance: as though lines continue to get darker! Excited and will be thinking of you on Friday for that early scan Hun! I know the anxiety you are feeling....:dust:
> 
> 
> *TICKING* the suspense.... updates???
> 
> 
> *LESBIANMYSTIQ and HP123* I hope that my processes can be of some help. And yes, we are all different, I have used more than one method. We have used IUI and we have used frozen shipped sperm. I go into much greater detail in my journal, feel free to read in there and take whatever information and links that you want. Although the journey has been rather long, the journal doesn't reflect that length at all. I will ask LESBIANM this, I understand that you are using OPKs, but how do you know for certain you are OVg? OPKs only indicate the OV surge, which is indication that you MAY OV within the following 12-36 hours. Are you also using temping, an U/S by doc? OV pains, CM and CP are not enough to know alone. I used the CBFM, which was used with inserting sticks into the monitor (they are pricey but I purchased mine on eBay for much less) this monitor was recommended by the FS that we use. We also used OPKs and internet cheapies at the same time and let me tell you, they often did not agree. The temps however 9 out of 10 times matched the monitor results and for a period of time I was also receiving monitoring and U/S by our doc that also matched the monitor 9/10 times. I am something of a statistics person so I believe in doing all the things and letting the majority rule :haha: That being said, the doc informed us that during an IUI we insem the morning after a + on the OPKs, and the following day. However, when insem naturally or using at home method, he said that the best was to do 2-OV, 1-OV, OV and OV-1.... Those are the best days because of the travel the sperm have to do. You only need one. Also to note is that your vaginal fluid could be rather hostile which would make it a little more difficult for the swimmers.
> 
> I would be elevated pretty high in the docs office for 15 mins after IUI (they get placed further up) but at home I would elevate for 30 minutes. This is AFTER I inserted the softcup immediately after removing the syringe. I have also gotten a BFP by transferring the swimmers directly to the softcup and inserting. I have gotten an Org right after and at times, not done that. I have gotten preg 4 times, we have a beautiful DD, 2 MCs (various stages/reasons, none related to the method of insem) and now this preg. Because I have never just insem'd one time, I cannot pinpoint actual fertilization, I can say that 2 of times, I only had 2 donations, one time, this time, on the actual day of OV! Again, I have written in depth, TMI, pics, links, etc on my journal and I think you can get more info as well as the daily tracking, vits, items, etc that I used. I don't mind stalkers at all so stop by.... I hope I helped some, and I am positive that with the experience of the other ladies here, you can get some great info that will work for you. *NIM and LUNA* were some people that I followed when I joined the site and DW and I had already been trying by then for about a year so, take in anything, try everything, and you will see a BFP no doubt!GL FXD!:dust:

I will be reading your journal! I really appreciate you sharing the short version of your story. It just opens up more and more possibilities and options.


----------



## HP123

Anyone use fresh donor semen that has been shipped?


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations ticking clock shes gorgeous well done xxx


----------



## Nimyra

HP, I haven't but have heard plenty of success stories. Success rate is lower than with fresh, but still reasonable. Best to use a donor who has shipped successfully in the past ( some sperm can handle this better than others) also best to have your timing down very well. Shipped sperm won't live as long so you want to have it shipped the day of pos opk for inseminating the day after.


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> HP, I haven't but have heard plenty of success stories. Success rate is lower than with fresh, but still reasonable. Best to use a donor who has shipped successfully in the past ( some sperm can handle this better than others) also best to have your timing down very well. Shipped sperm won't live as long so you want to have it shipped the day of pos opk for inseminating the day after.

Thanks Nim! Do you think frozen is better than fresh shipped? Currently we are ready to purchase from the sperm bank but are having second thoughts about using an anonymous donor. I have been looking on the KDR for reference and talking to several donors exclusively about the shipping process. I know fresh is best, but when that's not an option which is better??


----------



## Mummylou23

I just done a opk test to see what it says and it looks negative to me think u will have to enlarge the photo to see . its dark controle line and light test line xx https://postimage.org/image/4lf4tfrlz/

the test line is on ur left an control on ur right the test line looks line in person xx


----------



## LunaBean

aww shes gorgeous!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Mummylou..its aaaalmost positive..maybe tomro? 

Noah is 1 next week, eek! The shopping centre had a deal on today, £10 for a pix and 4 keyrings, so had this done!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0998-1.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummylou23

everyone as said negative hun and I don't have fertitle muscus and temps suggest ovulated cd 17 which was Wednesday haven't done anything since then wud have to see if he can do tonight. and tomorrow


----------



## c.30

LOVELY photo Luna! Happy birthday to Noah for next week :cake:


----------



## Nimyra

Frozen is worst. Fresh shipped is much better than frozen, but fresh local is even better.

Fresh shipped with a donor with a history of success with shipping is better than fresh shipped with donor with history of failed shipping or no history. Not all sperm is equally hardy, able to survive less than ideal conditions.

Here's a rough estimate of probability success:

Frozen at home ici: 3-6% success rate
Frozen Iui: 6-15%
Fresh shipped with good timing: 8-20% (higher with some donors than others)
Fresh ai/sex: 20% (give or take based on age)
Fresh Iui: 15% (give or take)

I'm not a doctor, but this is based on my research and what I've seen being around this community a while.


----------



## LunaBean

Started my TTC number 2 journal if anyone wants to follow :) Starting in June!!

Baby Number 2!!


----------



## HP123

LunaBean said:


> Mummylou..its aaaalmost positive..maybe tomro?
> 
> Noah is 1 next week, eek! The shopping centre had a deal on today, £10 for a pix and 4 keyrings, so had this done!!

So cute!


----------



## mwaah

Well done Ticking, she is beautiful!!

Noah is looks so cute, I love the piccie. I love the name too.

Have a scan next week, so nervous there will be nothing there as still not a single symptom xx


----------



## HP123

Nimyra said:


> Frozen is worst. Fresh shipped is much better than frozen, but fresh local is even better.
> 
> Fresh shipped with a donor with a history of success with shipping is better than fresh shipped with donor with history of failed shipping or no history. Not all sperm is equally hardy, able to survive less than ideal conditions.
> 
> Here's a rough estimate of probability success:
> 
> Frozen at home ici: 3-6% success rate
> Frozen Iui: 6-15%
> Fresh shipped with good timing: 8-20% (higher with some donors than others)
> Fresh ai/sex: 20% (give or take based on age)
> Fresh Iui: 15% (give or take)
> 
> I'm not a doctor, but this is based on my research and what I've seen being around this community a while.

This is exactly what I needed!!! Thanks Nim. Last time I had fresh semen and good timing and was pregnant on the first try. I hope just to have a little bit of that luck this time.


----------



## Mummylou23

well its a defo negative at 11pm so looks like either missed it or was cd 17 like thought will have to see what temps say tomorrow feel abit annoyed because done well upto cd 17 and then the two days we decide not to do it I didn't get confirmed ov


----------



## jury3

*ticking.clock*- She beautiful! Congrats!

*LunaBean*- He's a cutie!

*Mummylou23*- My internet opk looked kind of like your's on the day I got a smiley from my Clearblue Digital. That evening I tested again out of curiosity and the internet was even lighter, but the Clearblue was still a smiley. I'm pretty sure I actually ovulated the day after that. You could still try another one today, it couldn't hurt anything. Keep in mind though, that sperm can live in your body as many as 5 days. So, just because you didn't insem on the day you O'd, doesn't mean there aren't swimmers up there!

Well, I checked my cervix yesterday and it was very open, a perfect circle. Today it is medium. So, I'm pretty sure I O'd in the last 24 hours (CD 15 probably). My temps are a little weird for the last 3 days and FertilityFriend is trying to tell me I O'd on CD13, but I don't think that's right at all because none of my other signs were really there yet. That means we timed our insem perfectly and I am very relieved as that was my biggest concern. I guess we'll find out for sure in about 11 or 12 days! Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! right back at you :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love the pic, Luna! So adorable!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, if you spent $300 on seasons passes for yourself and your kids for the summer to a theme park, would you wait until you've gotten to use them before you start to try?

My surgery is in March, and I have to wait a few weeks before starting to try anyway. I wanted to start in May, but if I got pregnant right away like I did last time, then $300 goes to waste.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well ive got cross hairs thi morning saying ov was weds i had a very high temp on cd 14 but it wasnt taken at right time as far as i remember it was late mornin so i took it out as with it it wasnt showing ov or anything. anyway i did a opk yesterday afternoon and test line was light with only a tiny bit of dark to side but control was was super strong ive never had any luck with them tests and plus they say temps are best way to know. this morning i got some pinky stuffi n my creamy cm is that normal at 4dpo??


----------



## mizcee18

good morning ladies! i have a couple questions for ya.....

when does your temp go up if you are preg? this temp charting is very confusing to me, not confusing, but im just questioning everytime i do it, wether i did it right? is it the right temp if ive woken up and been up for a lil bit, but havnt stood up? i read it was invalid if i got up within 3 hours to pee. so of couse thats happened almost every day just to screw me up. lol 

also what is the earliest dpo you can test? i guess it depends on the test, but ugh this waiting is killing me, and also im trying to hold off n extra couple days to test just because, this being my first month using opks, charting n all that, i dont feel like i really know my body and im not exactly sure when i o'd being i got a couple faint lines every other day. we insem'd for 9 days straight so im hoping we got it within one of those days.


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> good morning ladies! i have a couple questions for ya.....
> 
> when does your temp go up if you are preg? this temp charting is very confusing to me, not confusing, but im just questioning everytime i do it, wether i did it right? is it the right temp if ive woken up and been up for a lil bit, but havnt stood up? i read it was invalid if i got up within 3 hours to pee. so of couse thats happened almost every day just to screw me up. lol
> 
> also what is the earliest dpo you can test? i guess it depends on the test, but ugh this waiting is killing me, and also im trying to hold off n extra couple days to test just because, this being my first month using opks, charting n all that, i dont feel like i really know my body and im not exactly sure when i o'd being i got a couple faint lines every other day. we insem'd for 9 days straight so im hoping we got it within one of those days.


I don't think your temp actually goes up if you're pregnant, it just stays up. Basically, when you temp for the entire cycle, temps will be lower before you O. Mine are usually below 97.5/97.6. Then, the day after you O, your temp usually starts going up or jumps up and stays that way until AF. Mine drops the day before AF. If you are preggo, your temp doesn't drop (with the exception of a dip on the day of implantation for some women). 
It's best to take your temp around the same time each morning and to have had at least 4 hours of sleep. I can tell that my temps aren't as sporadic if I keep a steady bedtime and temp time. I think it's easier to tell what's going on with your cycle when you've done it for a few months. Are you using any kind of program or just doing it on your own? I started using an app (FertillityFriend) because it was just easier for me to track that way.

I think some people test as early as 7 or 8 DPO, but they say it's better to wait until you expect AF. I think it's more common to get a BFP around 11 or 12 DPO. I expect AF on 13 or 14 DPO, so I will try to wait to test at least until 11 or 12. Do you know when you AF can be expected?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I never got a BFP before 11dpo.


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> mizcee18 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think your temp actually goes up if you're pregnant, it just stays up. Basically, when you temp for the entire cycle, temps will be lower before you O. Mine are usually below 97.5/97.6. Then, the day after you O, your temp usually starts going up or jumps up and stays that way until AF. Mine drops the day before AF. If you are preggo, your temp doesn't drop (with the exception of a dip on the day of implantation for some women).
> It's best to take your temp around the same time each morning and to have had at least 4 hours of sleep. I can tell that my temps aren't as sporadic if I keep a steady bedtime and temp time. I think it's easier to tell what's going on with your cycle when you've done it for a few months. Are you using any kind of program or just doing it on your own? I started using an app (FertillityFriend) because it was just easier for me to track that way.
> 
> I think some people test as early as 7 or 8 DPO, but they say it's better to wait until you expect AF. I think it's more common to get a BFP around 11 or 12 DPO. I expect AF on 13 or 14 DPO, so I will try to wait to test at least until 11 or 12. Do you know when you AF can be expected?
> 
> im using the FF app too, my af is due arnd the 26th-28th. thanks for all the info! im looking forward to being able to understand my cycle more.Click to expand...


----------



## jury3

*mizcee18* - It definitely helps! At first I would get really overwhelmed and confused, but now I can see patterns that happen each cycle. I don't trust FF 100%, I don't think it's an exact science. I have learned to trust my body and the signals it's giving me. It might seem obsessive, but I track temps, mucus, OPK, and I use a speculum to look at my cervix (I can't reach it with my fingers, I have short fingers!). Personally it makes me feel better to have more info. 
Based on past cycles, if I'm not preggo, then I should have spotting starting on the 30th or 31st and get AF 31st or 1st. I will probably start testing the 29th or 30th. So I will be right behind you! 

For those of you who have been doing this for a while, is it normal to have light cramping around insems and after? I was pretty crampy the day I got my smiley and then it's been light crampiness since then. I'm not 2DPO. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## c.30

mizcee18 said:


> good morning ladies! i have a couple questions for ya.....
> 
> when does your temp go up if you are preg? this temp charting is very confusing to me, not confusing, but im just questioning everytime i do it, wether i did it right? is it the right temp if ive woken up and been up for a lil bit, but havnt stood up? i read it was invalid if i got up within 3 hours to pee. so of couse thats happened almost every day just to screw me up. lol
> 
> also what is the earliest dpo you can test? i guess it depends on the test, but ugh this waiting is killing me, and also im trying to hold off n extra couple days to test just because, this being my first month using opks, charting n all that, i dont feel like i really know my body and im not exactly sure when i o'd being i got a couple faint lines every other day. we insem'd for 9 days straight so im hoping we got it within one of those days.

Try to take your temp on waking, as in the first thing you do. And that 'going for a pee disrupting your sleep' can be annoying, but as jury sas, it's about trying to see a pattern emerging month after month of using FF. My temps weren't the most reliable but _most_ months they did show a pattern of a dip before ov and then the rise :thumbup: for testing, in the end, after 11 months (15 since I started) I used to wait for AF to show. Seeing that single line every month can be HARD!

GL and :dust: to you all :)


----------



## c.30

Jury, I often experienced AF like pain around insem/ov time, I also, most months felt ov pain from left or right ovary. I remember one month experiencing cramping from ovulation right up until AF arrived and while she was here, that was annoying! :dohh:


----------



## LunaBean

I found charting soo helpful too! My charts would have been helpful to look at, but I didnt sign in since I got pregnant, and it wiped my chart history :( Had some lovely crosshairs etc!! 

I always test around 8dpo cus Im impatient..earliest I for a bfp was veryyyy faint at 7dpo..with Noah it was clear at 9dpo! 

I'm still up at 4.30am for noahs night feed..so Ive been taking it then, cus he's up again at 7am, and I dont sleep enough inbetween to take it at 7!


----------



## wantnum2

MrsMM24 said:


> *WANTNUM2* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!
> 
> 
> *CRISTYNSHELL* GL FXD! Welcome! :dust: for your journey!
> 
> 
> *BRANDI* YAY for booking and planning insems!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NIM* YAY!:happydance: as though lines continue to get darker! Excited and will be thinking of you on Friday for that early scan Hun! I know the anxiety you are feeling....:dust:
> 
> 
> *TICKING* the suspense.... updates???
> 
> 
> *LESBIANMYSTIQ and HP123* I hope that my processes can be of some help. And yes, we are all different, I have used more than one method. We have used IUI and we have used frozen shipped sperm. I go into much greater detail in my journal, feel free to read in there and take whatever information and links that you want. Although the journey has been rather long, the journal doesn't reflect that length at all. I will ask LESBIANM this, I understand that you are using OPKs, but how do you know for certain you are OVg? OPKs only indicate the OV surge, which is indication that you MAY OV within the following 12-36 hours. Are you also using temping, an U/S by doc? OV pains, CM and CP are not enough to know alone. I used the CBFM, which was used with inserting sticks into the monitor (they are pricey but I purchased mine on eBay for much less) this monitor was recommended by the FS that we use. We also used OPKs and internet cheapies at the same time and let me tell you, they often did not agree. The temps however 9 out of 10 times matched the monitor results and for a period of time I was also receiving monitoring and U/S by our doc that also matched the monitor 9/10 times. I am something of a statistics person so I believe in doing all the things and letting the majority rule :haha: That being said, the doc informed us that during an IUI we insem the morning after a + on the OPKs, and the following day. However, when insem naturally or using at home method, he said that the best was to do 2-OV, 1-OV, OV and OV-1.... Those are the best days because of the travel the sperm have to do. You only need one. Also to note is that your vaginal fluid could be rather hostile which would make it a little more difficult for the swimmers.
> 
> I would be elevated pretty high in the docs office for 15 mins after IUI (they get placed further up) but at home I would elevate for 30 minutes. This is AFTER I inserted the softcup immediately after removing the syringe. I have also gotten a BFP by transferring the swimmers directly to the softcup and inserting. I have gotten an Org right after and at times, not done that. I have gotten preg 4 times, we have a beautiful DD, 2 MCs (various stages/reasons, none related to the method of insem) and now this preg. Because I have never just insem'd one time, I cannot pinpoint actual fertilization, I can say that 2 of times, I only had 2 donations, one time, this time, on the actual day of OV! Again, I have written in depth, TMI, pics, links, etc on my journal and I think you can get more info as well as the daily tracking, vits, items, etc that I used. I don't mind stalkers at all so stop by.... I hope I helped some, and I am positive that with the experience of the other ladies here, you can get some great info that will work for you. *NIM and LUNA* were some people that I followed when I joined the site and DW and I had already been trying by then for about a year so, take in anything, try everything, and you will see a BFP no doubt!GL FXD!:dust:

Many thanks!!! :cloud9:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I'm so excited, I'm officially beginning my 3rd ttc cycle...CD1!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

LesbianMystiq said:


> I'm so excited, I'm officially beginning my 3rd ttc cycle...CD1!!!

Never heard someone be so excited about CD1 !! haha ! I'm happy for you :thumbup:

What way are you going to do at home insem?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

dodgegirl said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, I'm officially beginning my 3rd ttc cycle...CD1!!!
> 
> Never heard someone be so excited about CD1 !! haha ! I'm happy for you :thumbup:
> 
> What way are you going to do at home insem?Click to expand...

Haha! I know my excitement is strange but I'm happy to start trying again.

Considering I'm using frozen sperm from a cryobank, I plan on doing 3 inseminations: O-2, O-1, and O. For each insemination I will definitely use preseed (just to ensure there isn't a hostile environment) and instead cups. 



On O-2, I'll do sperm into syringe, Big O, lay on my back for 30 minutes, then instead cup.


On O-1, I'll do sperm directly into instead cup, Big O, then lay on my stomach for 30 minutes.


On O, I'll do sperm directly into instead cup, Big O, then lay on my back for 30 minutes.

I'm choosing to lay on my stomach one of those days because I have a tilted uterus and have read that laying on your stomach may help the :spermy: navigate into/up your cervix better.

How are things with you?


----------



## jury3

LesbianMystiq said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, I'm officially beginning my 3rd ttc cycle...CD1!!!
> 
> Never heard someone be so excited about CD1 !! haha ! I'm happy for you :thumbup:
> 
> What way are you going to do at home insem?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I know my excitement is strange but I'm happy to start trying again.
> 
> Considering I'm using frozen sperm from a cryobank, I plan on doing 3 inseminations: O-2, O-1, and O. For each insemination I will definitely use preseed (just to ensure there isn't a hostile environment) and instead cups.
> 
> 
> 
> On O-2, I'll do sperm into syringe, Big O, lay on my back for 30 minutes, then instead cup.
> 
> 
> On O-1, I'll do sperm directly into instead cup, Big O, then lay on my stomach for 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> On O, I'll do sperm directly into instead cup, Big O, then lay on my back for 30 minutes.
> 
> I'm choosing to lay on my stomach one of those days because I have a tilted uterus and have read that laying on your stomach may help the :spermy: navigate into/up your cervix better.
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...

Haha, I don't blame you for being excited! I'm 4DPO today and just waiting to at least be able to test. If I don't get BFP this cycle, then I'll just be excited to start the next cycle so we can try again! 
The book that I have, "The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception" (good read for anyone TTC, especially if it's not the "normal" way) suggests laying on your back for 20-30 minutes, then rotating to right for 20-30, left for 20-30 and stomach for 20-30. So, that's what I've been doing. I've been told I have a titled uterus also, so I figure it can't hurt to get it nice and coated! GL!


----------



## mrs_brown89

I got my bfp today! 2 actually!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, Mrs_Brown!!!!

How many dpo are you? Was this your first month trying?

Please update the thread in my signature with your success story and what methods and all you were using. The format is on the first page.

Lots of sticky dust!


----------



## c.30

Congrats Mrs Brown! A H & H 9 months to you :)


----------



## LunaBean

yaye!! congrats!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Mrs_Brown!


----------



## jury3

mrs_brown89 said:


> I got my bfp today! 2 actually!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## dodgegirl

Wow thats awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## jury3

Ugh! I'm going crazy with this 2WW! I'm only 4DPO and I'm not due for AF until 14DPO. Patience is not my thing...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Horribly. I only WISH I could be in the TWW. I'm in the TMW...for the reversal, lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats on the BFPs. Just wanting to update that i am still here and still trying, just not on bnb much (until the tww lol) and am doing 3 donations this cycle. Got one last night, getting one tonight and another tomorrow and got first pos opk today so fx this cycle works. Never done so many in a row and so close to O so hopefully this cycle does the trick.


----------



## mizcee18

mrs_brown89 said:


> I got my bfp today! 2 actually!



yay! congratulations!!!!


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> Ugh! I'm going crazy with this 2WW! I'm only 4DPO and I'm not due for AF until 14DPO. Patience is not my thing...
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

im with you, im going nuts! hate this wait, when my partner and I woke up this morning she looked over at me and said, why havnt they made a test where you could know instantly by now, this sucks! lol


----------



## jury3

*BrandiCanucks* I can't even imagine! Two weeks is challenging enough...Let's hope that time goes by quickly for you!

*momwannabe81* That sounds promising! We just started TTC this month and timing had been my biggest worry. We hit it perfectly with an insem the day before and the day of. I have no idea if it worked or not, but at least I have confidence in our timing and method. Good luck! Hope this is your month! :)

*mizcee18* That's funny, I think my wife is going even more crazy than me....even though I'm the one navigating through every little possible symptom and trying to keep myself positive, but not too positive...It's a hard place to be. Have you taken any tests yet? Any symptoms?


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRS_BROWN* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


:wave: Ladies.... hope you are all hanging in as good as con be expected in each of your respective point in the TTC journey.:dust:


*MOMWANNABE* Hey Hun! Glad to hear from you. Hang in there, you know as most do, that it was well over 3 years for us. It WILL happen and you WILL have that forever BFP and Baby!:dust:


----------



## mizcee18

Jury- No tests yet, im trying to hold out as long as i can, af is expected around the 26th so im trying to hold out til then to test. (we'll see) today I considered it, and then thought noooo just wait atleast 1 more day lol as far as symtoms eh, yes and no, yes i am, but they could just as easily be signs the witch is coming. so the wait continues!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty MrsMM24 that is so encouraging. Ik when the time comes it will happen, its just waiting for it. I do give u props for not giving up and kept trying. Hope it don't take long but one day it will be my day , thats what I tell myself at least lol.


----------



## dodgegirl

Has anyone used this site ? FOB found it and we are thinking about trying to send the sperm this way ? It's a way to mail fresh sperm. It's only for one use though. Cheaper than him flying over, but not sure about the quality of the sperm after mailing it ? :shrug:

https://www.zdlinc.biz/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=16


----------



## Nimyra

Dodgegirl, the biotranz kits are widely used by people who ship sperm. I would feel comfortable using them if I was doing shipping.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DODGE* YES!!! Great idea. Have used them. As well, I have shipped overnight in a bin designed like theirs so I say go for it!:dust:


----------



## mizcee18

12 dpo, did my first frer this morning, its a bfn :( now i wish i wouldnt have tested. bummed!


----------



## dodgegirl

So sorry mizcee, dont give up hope yet!!


----------



## Nimyra

So sorry, MizCee. It's so frustrating!


----------



## jury3

So sorry to hear mizcee, BFNs are no fun. Maybe AF won't show and you can test again in a few days. 

I'm 6DPO, waiting to test but impatient still....it's a little scary though!


----------



## HP123

Hi ladies - School started back up for me this week so I won't be getting on here as much. I've learned so much from everyone. Thank you. 

I thought I found a donor through KDR but I am having second thoughts about his, what my partner calls "Sperm Donor Messiah" complex. He is very knowledgeable and know A LOT. He also regulates the site and helps a lot of couples navigate the overwhelming of finding a known donor. 

He sent me a message yesterday asking me if we had any major debt. Now, lets be clear, I am okay with a donor asking for proof of financial stability. That is not a problem. However after he asked if we had any major debt, he went into a long rant about how he work with a recipient and they sound awesome on paper and then he realized the were not "using their money wisely". The rant was about three paragraphs long about how this couple should have used their money in a more responsible way. This sent off a Red Flag for me. 

What do you think?


----------



## c.30

It's a big red flag for me as well to be honest! I've had contact with a few donors who had "Sperm Donor Messiah" complex's - great way to put it by the way :haha: and I'd say, steer clear.


----------



## ticking.clock

Is considering trying for another........


----------



## Nimyra

Hp, that'd be a red flag for me. Maybe time to look for a different donor...

I 'm in the waiting room waiting for my first scan. I'm so nervous!!! Praying this bean looks healthy.


----------



## c.30

Good luck Nimyra, hope everything goes well and that you enjoy seeing your little bean for the first time :hugs:


----------



## jury3

*HP* I would probably look for another donor. I don't think that's any of his business and I wouldn't want someone who obviously has a complex like that. Trust your red flag feelings!

*Nimyra* Hope it's all going ok! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That would be a red flag for me as well. My donor is now cautious, maybe not like that, but definitely wanted to make sure I could afford another baby, because one of the women he donated to ended up not being able to afford the baby and came after him for child support. Despite there being a contract saying she would not hold him responsible, since sperm donation is technically not legal here (even if assisted by a physician), the rights of the child trumped the contract and now he pays child support for a child he's never met. So, I can understand in that situation why he needed to make sure I could afford another child, but to ask about debts just goes too far.


----------



## Nimyra

Scan went fine. Baby measuring 6w4d and had a heartbeat of 131. So tiny! I'm still feeling tense and nervous, I hope I calm down soon and can start enjoying my pregnancy.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra that is so exciting! I can't wait to be in that stage of worrying and out of the 2WW :) Sending lots of sticky bean dust your way (do we have an emoticon for that? lol)!


----------



## c.30

Glad the scan went well Nimyra :flower:


----------



## HP123

*c.30, Nimyra, jury3, and BrandiCanucks*

Thanks! I'm a pretty good judge of character but it's nice to have others' perspectives when dealing with a new situation. I am disappointed about him not working out. I do not have a back up. Now I have to star looking all over again. This is time consuming and I don't really have a lot of that right now! I was trying to get this all in order before my crazy semester of school began. I know from reading everyone's posts that this roller coaster is pretty common. I have 4 days left until the first day of my next cycle. I have three months to try then I have to wait until August to try again. I am trying to plan this around my student teaching which will be this time next year. I might just have to use the sperm bank which we really don't want to now that we have found the KDR. :sad2:

*Nim* - Glad your scan went well :) 

*Jury3* The TWW can be hard. Hang in there :)


----------



## jury3

HP That really sucks, I'm sorry. It will work out for you though! You'll find someone who fits :) What will your teaching degree be in? I'm currently a special education teacher in high school, started out to be elementary ed though.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> HP That really sucks, I'm sorry. It will work out for you though! You'll find someone who fits :) What will your teaching degree be in? I'm currently a special education teacher in high school, started out to be elementary ed though.


Thanks for the encouragement. My degree is ELC (EC-MC) K-5. I wish I had chosen ELM 1st -8th. I am starting to like those big kids just as much as the little ones. 
I only have one academic semester before student teaching! I am excited to be almost done. It'll be 5.5 years of school when completed. I can't take the 18+ credit semesters like some of my classmates. Well, I could but then I wouldn't be a very good mom. :)


----------



## mrs_brown89

Nimyra said:


> Congrats, Mrs_Brown!!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you? Was this your first month trying?
> 
> Please update the thread in my signature with your success story and what methods and all you were using. The format is on the first page.
> 
> Lots of sticky dust!

I was 10dpo when I tested. Im now 13dpo. This was my 3rd month trying. I will do that! Baby dust to all


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! Dw just finished her first cycle since surgery. We are one cycle closer. We decided not to try until the third cycle because of the methotrexate. She will be sound physically sooner but her folic acid and so many others were stripped by the injection. We are eager to start but have lots to do before then. We move into our house a week from tomorrow. We are eager to get in and settled. I have spent hours that would normally be devoted to TTC shopping, planning, and day dreaming about the house. I hope everyone is well and I think of all of you regularly. I'm still here....stalkin as usual. LOL!


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> HP That really sucks, I'm sorry. It will work out for you though! You'll find someone who fits :) What will your teaching degree be in? I'm currently a special education teacher in high school, started out to be elementary ed though.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. My degree is ELC (EC-MC) K-5. I wish I had chosen ELM 1st -8th. I am starting to like those big kids just as much as the little ones.
> I only have one academic semester before student teaching! I am excited to be almost done. It'll be 5.5 years of school when completed. I can't take the 18+ credit semesters like some of my classmates. Well, I could but then I wouldn't be a very good mom. :)Click to expand...

I used to love the little ones. My first job was middle school and I fell in love! Now I'm in high school, but it's special ed so a lot my students are more like elementary or middle school. Every grade has its positives and negatives, it's just figuring out what's best for you :) I wouldn't worry too much about your degree bc if you change y


----------



## jury3

Stupid phone! 
If you change your mind, you can usually add certification through testing. At least in Missouri you can, that's what I did. Good luck getting finished up! I'm wanting to get my masters but don't want to start in the middle of ttc. Of course hopefully I'll have a baby soon and then I won't want to start it then either! Lol


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies! Dw just finished her first cycle since surgery. We are one cycle closer. We decided not to try until the third cycle because of the methotrexate. She will be sound physically sooner but her folic acid and so many others were stripped by the injection. We are eager to start but have lots to do before then. We move into our house a week from tomorrow. We are eager to get in and settled. I have spent hours that would normally be devoted to TTC shopping, planning, and day dreaming about the house. I hope everyone is well and I think of all of you regularly. I'm still here....stalkin as usual. LOL!

Good luck with the house! It's a good distraction until you get started again :)


----------



## baby4me2013

*Hi all! I'd like to jump in this thread. I'm Melissa, I'm 32 and married. I have an 11 year old and my DH has a DD that is 14. I am newly married for a second time.
DH had a vasectomy when his daughter was born. We both have wanted another child for years, so now here we are. We considered reversal, but since it has been so long the chances of success are insanely low. 
Many of my friends are not supportive of our decision to ttc with donor sperm. But for us, it's just about the only way. We considered a bank, but the cost is insane! That's a lot of diaper money!!!
So last April I found myself looking online for live sperm donors. Craigslist yielded a few but we ultimately found one. He's smart but not a good physical/bio match for DH. We tried at the end of December, but I ended up with the AF witch on 1/13.
So I found KDR. Thank GOD! And we have found what seems like a much better match. He's physically a fantastic fit and a CPA! So I'm hoping we've found our new baby daddy! He's experienced and he works about 10 blocks from my home. Needless to say I am so excited and thinking this might actually work!

I would like to read this entire thread, although it might take me a year! I have read some of it and I am profoundly grateful for the good information it has yielded me.

We are using softcups and preseed at this point. I have also started taking prenatals, vitex, mucinex, and evening primrose oil. I am slightly overweight, I might have PCOS although that is not confirmed and last time I had ultrasound they didn't find any cysts. I have irregular AF's. So I'm taking all these supplements, FX that it helps with these issues. DH and I are using condoms as to not disturb my balance.

I've switched to digi OPK's so it's idiot proof. I was trying BBT until I figured out that my thermometer wasn't accurate! UGH! I've been keeping an eye on CM and DH is tracking my cervix, much to his delight. 

So I just wanted to let you know I am here, stalking your posts and see if anyone has any other advice for me, as I know there are many of you who have had great success! 

Thanks in advance! And lots of dust!*


----------



## jury3

Welcome baby4me2013! Sounds very promising! I also just switched to the digi opks and it worked much better for me! What do you mean the thermometer wasn't accurate? Can you take it back and get a new one? It's a very useful tool, it just takes a little while to see a pattern. Check out this thread for some great advice too 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

Good luck and lot of :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Melissa! My husband and I were in a similar position although this is my first marriage and I didn't have any kids previously. The donor route made the most sense for us and we've been fortunate to have mostly positive experiences with donors.

I'm pregnant now with my second donor-baby. This may be my last I'm thinking, although I might be open to doing IVF with hubby's sperm (he'd need another surgery but its an option) someday in the future. I'm actually getting a bit tired of negotiating with donors, but of course so happy to have my daughter and this bean on the way.

You pick your poison really - no method is perfect when you are in our situation, you just have to make the best decisions you can at the time and you can always choose to do something else if it stops making sense.

Best of luck to you both!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the thread, Melissa! I'm Brandi and have three kids, one of them is my donor baby. Currently, I'm waiting for my tubal reversal, and then I'll be going the donor route for number 4. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## baby4me2013

jury3 said:


> Welcome baby4me2013! Sounds very promising! I also just switched to the digi opks and it worked much better for me! What do you mean the thermometer wasn't accurate? Can you take it back and get a new one? It's a very useful tool, it just takes a little while to see a pattern. Check out this thread for some great advice too
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> Good luck and lot of :dust:

I just bought a new one. The one I had from Walgreens was way off. I was suspicious, so one night I took oral temp 3 times in a row and had 3 way different readings! There's no way that is accurate! I will start on next cycle with different brand, but hopefully this one will take! And Thanks for the welcome. I post on the TTC boards, but was so happy to find this one, as the others have no idea what I am talking about!



Nimyra said:


> Welcome Melissa! My husband and I were in a similar position although this is my first marriage and I didn't have any kids previously. The donor route made the most sense for us and we've been fortunate to have mostly positive experiences with donors.
> 
> I'm pregnant now with my second donor-baby. This may be my last I'm thinking, although I might be open to doing IVF with hubby's sperm (he'd need another surgery but its an option) someday in the future. I'm actually getting a bit tired of negotiating with donors, but of course so happy to have my daughter and this bean on the way.
> 
> You pick your poison really - no method is perfect when you are in our situation, you just have to make the best decisions you can at the time and you can always choose to do something else if it stops making sense.
> 
> Best of luck to you both!

Thank you for your contributions to this board. I really enjoyed them, the ones I read so far! Good luck to you as well and a H&H 9Mos! :baby:




I WILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED ON MY PROGRESS AND HOPEFULLY BE ABLE TO POST IN THE POS RESULTS THREAD SOON!


----------



## mizcee18

Welcome Melissa! 

hummm. i just jumped on here to ask a question about temping, because i was starting to wonder how much i could trust it (mine is from walgreens too!) 

So Ive been tracking my temps for the last 2 weeks using FF, this morning I was taking a look at the calendar, and it has changed twice now, this second time being a big change, im suppose to get my af between the 26th and 28th, the calendar now says i o'd on the 19th and my af isnt due until the 3rd of feb. that would make my cycle 36 days long, ive never had a cycle longer than 32. sooooo now what? lol im puzzled


----------



## mizcee18

oh! i also want to add that I was having major cramps about 3 nights ago so i wish sure i would wake up to af, i do get cramps a couple days before af sometimes, but if ff is right i dont think i would be having symtoms of my af that many days in advance. i tested at what i thought was 12dpo and it was a bpn, i was going to wait til the 30th and if i still hadnt gotten it i was going to retest, but now i dont know? If i truely did O on the 19th i dont know what the point is, because i stopped insem'ng on the 16th :/


----------



## baby4me2013

mizcee18 said:


> oh! i also want to add that I was having major cramps about 3 nights ago so i wish sure i would wake up to af, i do get cramps a couple days before af sometimes, but if ff is right i dont think i would be having symtoms of my af that many days in advance. i tested at what i thought was 12dpo and it was a bpn, i was going to wait til the 30th and if i still hadnt gotten it i was going to retest, but now i dont know? If i truely did O on the 19th i dont know what the point is, because i stopped insem'ng on the 16th :/

I wouldn't trust that stupid Walgreens BBT. Check it like I did. Take a few temps all in the same place in a row, see if they are consistent. I wouldn't trust just one method, as they can all be misleading. Check your CM and CP too, that should be a big indication of where you are in your cycle.


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> Welcome Melissa!
> 
> hummm. i just jumped on here to ask a question about temping, because i was starting to wonder how much i could trust it (mine is from walgreens too!)
> 
> So Ive been tracking my temps for the last 2 weeks using FF, this morning I was taking a look at the calendar, and it has changed twice now, this second time being a big change, im suppose to get my af between the 26th and 28th, the calendar now says i o'd on the 19th and my af isnt due until the 3rd of feb. that would make my cycle 36 days long, ive never had a cycle longer than 32. sooooo now what? lol im puzzled

This is your first month temping on FF, right? I believe it's more about the length of your luteal phase (time between O and AF) than how long your cycle is. How long my cycle is all depends on when I O. After I O, my luteal phase is usually 13 days. It will take a few months for you and for FF to really see a good pattern. Don't get discouraged! Even if you stopped insem before you O'd, sperm can live in the body for up to 5 days. There's still hope! If it doesn't happen this cycle, at least you're learning more about your body and your cycles.


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome melissa! I have a donor baby, just turned one yesterdy, and starting ttc again in June! Good luck!

I keep forgetting to temp everytime Noah wakes for a feed in the night, guess there's no pint atm anyways since Im awake loads at night cus he has a cold!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Stupid phone!
> If you change your mind, you can usually add certification through testing. At least in Missouri you can, that's what I did. Good luck getting finished up! I'm wanting to get my masters but don't want to start in the middle of ttc. Of course hopefully I'll have a baby soon and then I won't want to start it then either! Lol

In WI you have to go back to school to get a second license. I am stuck with it. I am sure I'll love whatever I am teaching. I really don't have a "set" preference just a slight inclination towards children who can already tie their shoes! ha ha. 

How's the waiting going? Keeping busy?


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> In WI you have to go back to school to get a second license. I am stuck with it. I am sure I'll love whatever I am teaching. I really don't have a "set" preference just a slight inclination towards children who can already tie their shoes! ha ha.
> 
> How's the waiting going? Keeping busy?

That's no good! I'm sure you'll be happy either way. Like I said, they all have pros and cons. I've loved every grade I've worked with :) Good luck! The last 2 semesters were very challenging, but I learned a lot. 

Well, not keeping busy enough! Lol I've been on here pretty much all day. Distracted myself with some cleaning for a while. Yesterday we went out to lunch and watched a movie to distract us for a while. I have sore bbs and have had some really light cramping on and off today, but that's about it. I'm just ready to know already! How are you doing?


----------



## baby4me2013

:dust:BTW... Going to start AI with new donor tomorrow until Thursday! Wish me luck, I need all the dust I can get!!!


----------



## jury3

baby4me2013 said:


> :dust:BTW... Going to start AI with new donor tomorrow until Thursday! Wish me luck, I need all the dust I can get!!!

GL! :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> That's no good! I'm sure you'll be happy either way. Like I said, they all have pros and cons. I've loved every grade I've worked with :) Good luck! The last 2 semesters were very challenging, but I learned a lot.
> 
> Well, not keeping busy enough! Lol I've been on here pretty much all day. Distracted myself with some cleaning for a while. Yesterday we went out to lunch and watched a movie to distract us for a while. I have sore bbs and have had some really light cramping on and off today, but that's about it. I'm just ready to know already! How are you doing?

I really hate how AF and :bfp: signs are so similar. 

How am I? Ha ha. I'm freaking out. 

So I politely said farewell to our last possible donor and was overwhelmed at the thought of trying to find a new one when my Bestie from HS called to say he would be honored to help us. 

When we first decided to use a known donor instead of the spermbank a few weeks back, I had called him to see if he wanted to be the "the one". He has always said if I wanted another child that he would help. I never thought it would be possible because we live a few states away from each other. Then I found the KDR and realized that you can ship fresh semen! Well, he never called me back. I didn't call him because I figured it was just his polite way of saying he wasn't interested anymore. I was wrong. He sent me a text that he had just got a full STD test and was on board 100%. He has been super busy getting ready for an interview for a professor position (he just got his PhD) in Louisville. We've talked a few times on the phone and through email about the logistics of it all. This has all happened in the past two days! 

I thought I would have at least one more week which would allow us time for him to get a sperm analysis done but the :witch: got me today. I am officially freaking out. We've had to change our next steps from him going to clinic to get a sperm analysis to doing an at home one which needs to be completed no later than Tuesday or Wednesday so I can ship him the two shippers and TYB. He'll need to be ready to go by Feb 7th. 

Because I am not ovulating, it makes this even more complicated. I am starting the Clomid on cd5. From what I have read, taking Clomid might push ovulation further out in my cycle so I need to be prepared for that too. It's a lot of information to sift through and a lot of unknowns. I'm a type A. I don't like unknowns. :) 

In the end if we don't get everything done by the time I get my first peak day, we'll use the spermbank. I like having a back-up but am hoping we won't have to use it. 

It's a roller coaster of excitement and anxiety.


----------



## jury3

I hate how the symptoms are so similar too! I've been having that bloated/there's something in my abdomen feeling today and some very slight cramping/twinges. Hoping it's not just gas! lol

Sounds very stressful! That's so great that your friend is willing to donate though! You have a donor and you have a back-up! 

Our donor is a good friend who is married with a child and one on the way. He lives 10 min from our house. Our first donation was very stressful and crazy! We had a lawyer draw up a contract for us. We were supposed to meet on Friday as a group and go over it/sign it. I ended up Oing early and we had to all go separately to get it signed. The plan was for our donor to come to our house to donate, but we ended up going over to his place bc his wife had to work and he had to be at his house with his child.
In the end it all worked out. I know your situation is even more difficult to line up than mine, but people somehow manage in similar situations all the time! It'll work out for you :) I'm also a type A, so I know exactly where you are coming from!


----------



## jury3

So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Mummamel

Hi all, I hope you dont mind me jumping in :)
My hubby and I are ttc with donor sperm. We found him on co-parents, met him a few times before hand and started the process last weekend. He lives 8hrs away from us however so its a long drive each month :/ Im currently around 8dpo (irregular cycle so hard to tell).
Hubby is a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene and has zero sperm hence us going the donor route. He has two donor kids to a previous marriage. They dont know as yet, but we will tell them this year. Theyre 7 and 9.
I'm getting symptoms of being pregnant, however theyre so similar to pms its hard to tell!


----------



## baby4me2013

HP123 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> That's no good! I'm sure you'll be happy either way. Like I said, they all have pros and cons. I've loved every grade I've worked with :) Good luck! The last 2 semesters were very challenging, but I learned a lot.
> 
> Well, not keeping busy enough! Lol I've been on here pretty much all day. Distracted myself with some cleaning for a while. Yesterday we went out to lunch and watched a movie to distract us for a while. I have sore bbs and have had some really light cramping on and off today, but that's about it. I'm just ready to know already! How are you doing?
> 
> I really hate how AF and :bfp: signs are so similar.
> 
> How am I? Ha ha. I'm freaking out.
> 
> So I politely said farewell to our last possible donor and was overwhelmed at the thought of trying to find a new one when my Bestie from HS called to say he would be honored to help us.
> 
> When we first decided to use a known donor instead of the spermbank a few weeks back, I had called him to see if he wanted to be the "the one". He has always said if I wanted another child that he would help. I never thought it would be possible because we live a few states away from each other. Then I found the KDR and realized that you can ship fresh semen! Well, he never called me back. I didn't call him because I figured it was just his polite way of saying he wasn't interested anymore. I was wrong. He sent me a text that he had just got a full STD test and was on board 100%. He has been super busy getting ready for an interview for a professor position (he just got his PhD) in Louisville. We've talked a few times on the phone and through email about the logistics of it all. This has all happened in the past two days!
> 
> I thought I would have at least one more week which would allow us time for him to get a sperm analysis done but the :witch: got me today. I am officially freaking out. We've had to change our next steps from him going to clinic to get a sperm analysis to doing an at home one which needs to be completed no later than Tuesday or Wednesday so I can ship him the two shippers and TYB. He'll need to be ready to go by Feb 7th.
> 
> Because I am not ovulating, it makes this even more complicated. I am starting the Clomid on cd5. From what I have read, taking Clomid might push ovulation further out in my cycle so I need to be prepared for that too. It's a lot of information to sift through and a lot of unknowns. I'm a type A. I don't like unknowns. :)
> 
> In the end if we don't get everything done by the time I get my first peak day, we'll use the spermbank. I like having a back-up but am hoping we won't have to use it.
> 
> It's a roller coaster of excitement and anxiety.Click to expand...

I agree, and I think that the anxiety and wanting to control the situation so much kinda puts me over the edge too. But just remember that sometimes you have to relax and turn it off. You won't get preggers if your are stressing yourself out. Not that the situation doesn't call for it. :juggle:

I'm reading this book called "making babies" and they have some interesting stuff in there about how if you are stressed out and not getting enough sleep it's natures way of determining if you are going to be a fit parent. I never thought about it that way before but I am trying my hardest not to flip out, as much as I want to. I guess what I'm saying is make sure you take time out to do something fun or just do some meditation everyday so that your body knows you'll be a super cool mom!:thumbup:

And here I was all stressing that our donor who lived an hour away was too far, so I got one closer. I'm one lucky girl!!!:happydance:

FX'd you get it worked out soon! :hugs:




jury3 said:


> I hate how the symptoms are so similar too! I've been having that bloated/there's something in my abdomen feeling today and some very slight cramping/twinges. Hoping it's not just gas! lol
> 
> Sounds very stressful! That's so great that your friend is willing to donate though! You have a donor and you have a back-up!
> 
> Our donor is a good friend who is married with a child and one on the way. He lives 10 min from our house. Our first donation was very stressful and crazy! We had a lawyer draw up a contract for us. We were supposed to meet on Friday as a group and go over it/sign it. I ended up Oing early and we had to all go separately to get it signed. The plan was for our donor to come to our house to donate, but we ended up going over to his place bc his wife had to work and he had to be at his house with his child.
> In the end it all worked out. I know your situation is even more difficult to line up than mine, but people somehow manage in similar situations all the time! It'll work out for you :) I'm also a type A, so I know exactly where you are coming from!

First of all, FX for fingers crossed! :dust: 

I wanted to ask what to expect in the contract, as we are having our new donor over tonight to start and to sign. Is there anything I should request to be in there if it is not?


----------



## jury3

Mummamel said:


> Hi all, I hope you dont mind me jumping in :)
> My hubby and I are ttc with donor sperm. We found him on co-parents, met him a few times before hand and started the process last weekend. He lives 8hrs away from us however so its a long drive each month :/ Im currently around 8dpo (irregular cycle so hard to tell).
> Hubby is a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene and has zero sperm hence us going the donor route. He has two donor kids to a previous marriage. They dont know as yet, but we will tell them this year. Theyre 7 and 9.
> I'm getting symptoms of being pregnant, however theyre so similar to pms its hard to tell!

Welcome and good luck! I agree, I hate that they symptoms are so similar!


----------



## jury3

baby4me - Thanks! You can find decent contracts online. Our's is pretty detailed since it was through a lawyer. I would put a statement in there about the expected relationship (Ex: DH and I will raise the child and assume all financial responsibilities, the donor will not have contact with the child until they are 18, etc). Our lawyer put a clause in stating that we would not go after the donor for child support or any other financial responsibility and he would not come after us for visitation rights/parental rights. If either of us changed our minds and decided to pursue, they would be responsible for all court costs. That way we were all protected. Hope that helps!


----------



## mindgames77

Anyone else in the 2ww? Want to wait with me? Currently 5 dpo!


----------



## baby4me2013

mindgames77 said:


> Anyone else in the 2ww? Want to wait with me? Currently 5 dpo!

I will be shortly!!!


----------



## baby4me2013

Well, I can say it went smoothly. New donor arrived on time, had a well prepared contract, all 4 pages of it. Looks like an attorney did it! But I read it and was satisfied. He brought his own softcups! Very professional! 

So I just used the softcup he left instead of syringe this time and I think it worked out pretty well. I was worried about spillage, but doesn't seem to be the case. I'm going to leave it in overnight. Oh and also used preseed vaginally and around the rim (read that part on here somewhere). I still am negative on the OPK at CD15. So we will do it again Tues, Wed, and Thursday this week and hopefully I O soon! I am irregular, so I am hoping that my charting is correct. But either way, even if my last one is CD18, that should be close enough, assuming those :spermy: live for 4-5 days. 

Now, for me... I will continue to POAS like the addict I am, drink as much water as humanly possible, and TRY to take it easy. I gotta stop worrying so much about this! My own mother asked me while I was so "frazzled" about it so soon. If only she knew what all was going on. I mean, she has a slight idea, but both of her conceptions were accidental. Don't you wish we were all so lucky?!:haha:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

FX for all you ladies that have already tested or are getting ready test! You're not out until the witch rears her ugly head.

AFM, I begin my inseminations tomorrow! :happydance: I picked up my tank from the cryobank yesterday and I'll be inseminating for 3 days. Please send tons of baby dust my way ladies...thanks in advance!


----------



## Yorkielassy

I'm in (2ww). Donations done and wait and see time. Good luck ladies.


----------



## LunaBean

Im so jealous of all you ladies n the 2WW!! I dont start for aaaages!! lol.

We had a contract drawn up stating the donor wudnt have contact, but he sees him every 2/4 months lol. It just worked out that way, and I dont mind at all! Its nice to see them together


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, I think I'm on the hunt for a new donor, and it REALLY sucks, because I REALLY wanted my daughter to have a full sibling.


Spoiler
My donor and I have been communicating back and forth lately in anticipation of my tubal reversal surgery and trying to plan when to start the donations again. Shortly after we discussed this, he started asking about grandkids, saying he's always wanted them and asking if I want them. Of course, just not right now.

Anyway, he then started going off about his "huge, ya know", and "good genes", and while I agreed, he went into disturbing when he told me he wants to contribute to his grandchildren. I told him no, that I want better for my daughter, and I hope she marries and has kids with a wonderful man (or woman) who treats her well. Since the initial conversation, I have told him that the discussion about my 20 month old daughter having kids is uncomfortable for me, but he seems to be adamant that HE wants to impregnate my daughter. It doesn't matter how many times I've explained the risks of incest, or said I don't want to discuss him having sex with his biological daughter, he still goes back to discussing it and insists on making his contribution. He states it's not the same because she doesn't know him as dad.

Needless to say, I want to puke, I will no longer respond to his messages, and I'm pretty sure I'm back to square one on the donor hunt.


----------



## mizcee18

i got my bfp todady ladies! im soooo happy. thats the only words i have, I AM SOOO HAPPY!


----------



## mizcee18

today*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:happydance: WTG! Congratulations mizcee!


----------



## jury3

LunaBean said:


> Im so jealous of all you ladies n the 2WW!! I dont start for aaaages!! lol.
> 
> We had a contract drawn up stating the donor wudnt have contact, but he sees him every 2/4 months lol. It just worked out that way, and I dont mind at all! Its nice to see them together

Our donor will be known as "uncle" and they will see each other as much as we see our donor's kids! lol At first we were going to go with a sperm bank, but in the end we thought it would be kind of cool for them to be able to ask questions whenever they have them. Definitely not for everyone, but we feel optimistic that it's right for us. However, we did make sure the contract states he won't ask for custody...


----------



## LesbianMystiq

mizcee18 said:


> i got my bfp todady ladies! im soooo happy. thats the only words i have, I AM SOOO HAPPY!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: Happy and Health 9 months!


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> i got my bfp todady ladies! im soooo happy. thats the only words i have, I AM SOOO HAPPY!

Congrats! I told you you weren't out yet! Yay! You should post a pic of your BFP! :)


----------



## jury3

BrandiCanucks said:


> So, I think I'm on the hunt for a new donor, and it REALLY sucks, because I REALLY wanted my daughter to have a full sibling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My donor and I have been communicating back and forth lately in anticipation of my tubal reversal surgery and trying to plan when to start the donations again. Shortly after we discussed this, he started asking about grandkids, saying he's always wanted them and asking if I want them. Of course, just not right now.
> 
> Anyway, he then started going off about his "huge, ya know", and "good genes", and while I agreed, he went into disturbing when he told me he wants to contribute to his grandchildren. I told him no, that I want better for my daughter, and I hope she marries and has kids with a wonderful man (or woman) who treats her well. Since the initial conversation, I have told him that the discussion about my 20 month old daughter having kids is uncomfortable for me, but he seems to be adamant that HE wants to impregnate my daughter. It doesn't matter how many times I've explained the risks of incest, or said I don't want to discuss him having sex with his biological daughter, he still goes back to discussing it and insists on making his contribution. He states it's not the same because she doesn't know him as dad.
> 
> Needless to say, I want to puke, I will no longer respond to his messages, and I'm pretty sure I'm back to square one on the donor hunt.

That's horrible! I'm really sorry to hear that. I would really like our kids to be full siblings too, but I know my wife would possibly like to have some kids from her eggs too. Plus, I don't know if our donor will want to contribute that long (we'd like 4 kids). So, unfortunately I know it might not happen like I hope. I just keep telling myself that there are families who adopt or are blended families, etc. It's love that makes a family, right? I'm sorry your donor is turning out to be such a weirdo...but no matter what, you will have a beautiful family that is surrounded by love :)


----------



## jury3

baby4me2013 said:


> Well, I can say it went smoothly. New donor arrived on time, had a well prepared contract, all 4 pages of it. Looks like an attorney did it! But I read it and was satisfied. He brought his own softcups! Very professional!
> 
> So I just used the softcup he left instead of syringe this time and I think it worked out pretty well. I was worried about spillage, but doesn't seem to be the case. I'm going to leave it in overnight. Oh and also used preseed vaginally and around the rim (read that part on here somewhere). I still am negative on the OPK at CD15. So we will do it again Tues, Wed, and Thursday this week and hopefully I O soon! I am irregular, so I am hoping that my charting is correct. But either way, even if my last one is CD18, that should be close enough, assuming those :spermy: live for 4-5 days.
> 
> Now, for me... I will continue to POAS like the addict I am, drink as much water as humanly possible, and TRY to take it easy. I gotta stop worrying so much about this! My own mother asked me while I was so "frazzled" about it so soon. If only she knew what all was going on. I mean, she has a slight idea, but both of her conceptions were accidental. Don't you wish we were all so lucky?!:haha:

GL! :dust:


----------



## jury3

LesbianMystiq said:


> FX for all you ladies that have already tested or are getting ready test! You're not out until the witch rears her ugly head.
> 
> AFM, I begin my inseminations tomorrow! :happydance: I picked up my tank from the cryobank yesterday and I'll be inseminating for 3 days. Please send tons of baby dust my way ladies...thanks in advance!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jury3

Yorkielassy said:


> I'm in (2ww). Donations done and wait and see time. Good luck ladies.

GL! :dust:


----------



## jury3

Had some bright red spotting today and temp plummeted this morning, so AF should be here tomorrow. On to the next cycle for me...

Focusing on being really healthy this month. I'm pretty sure I O'd cd13, not 15 as that would make my usual perfect 12/13 day luteal phase. Which means that we missed my O. So, this month I'm going to start opks sooner and really watch my body's signals!


----------



## baby4me2013

*OMG! GOT my OPK  today! We are on day 2 of 4 on AI. Praise Jesus, I hope this works!!!!*


----------



## mizcee18

bummer the witch caught you jury, good positive energy and thoughts for next month! ill post a pic tomarrow :)


----------



## Yorkielassy

Congrats mizcee h+h 9 mths
Thanks jury and sorry the witch got you.


----------



## c.30

*Brandi* - Thats a horrible thing to have to go through! If you haven't already and if he continues to be so incessant I would block his e-mail and maybe even complain to the website you found him on, if you went that route. 

*Mizcee* - Congratulations!!! A H & H 9 months to you!

GL and :dust: to all ladies getting insems and in the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls im 14dpo and this in my chart don't know what to think what do you girls think,..https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABY4ME, LESBIANMYSTIQ, and YORKIELASSY* looks and sounds like Ovg has gone and donations went well. Wishing you all luck! :dust::dust::dust:


*BRANDI* OMG!! WOW! I don't even know if there is more that I can think of to say... Especially since my belly can hear everything right now and I'm certain we decided that some things are not going to be appropriate to be heard by her.... I agree with *CHERYL* I think he deserves reporting. That is something that is VERY disturbing. I would certainly begin a hunt for a new donor, immediately!!! GL


CONGRATS!!!!* MIZCEE18* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


So sorry *JURY3* that AF set it on you!:hugs: I hope next cycle proves successful!:dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Mizcee, congrats!!!!

Brandi, I am shocked, appalled and disgusted. Please report this creep to the site and document these conversations as legal protection. Cut contact now and permanently. God forbid he ever actually had contact with your child. I might even report him to the authorities if there is any chance he has contact with children.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

God, I hope he never gets in contact with her. He is no longer on the website that I found him on, and he told me months ago that he was no longer donating to new women, and wasn't even sure he wanted to donate again to any women after the one who took him to court for child support (she won). At first the conversations started out innocently, and then every other email started turning into this:


Spoiler
might be worth it if one of those sperm made an extra gorgeous and special grandbaby? :) just one.. she could have more with another guy.

I've blocked his email, and I'm going to save the ones he sent me, just in case anything happened. He only lives an hour and a half away from me.


----------



## baby4me2013

BrandiCanucks said:


> God, I hope he never gets in contact with her. He is no longer on the website that I found him on, and he told me months ago that he was no longer donating to new women, and wasn't even sure he wanted to donate again to any women after the one who took him to court for child support (she won). At first the conversations started out innocently, and then every other email started turning into this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> might be worth it if one of those sperm made an extra gorgeous and special grandbaby? :) just one.. she could have more with another guy.
> 
> I've blocked his email, and I'm going to save the ones he sent me, just in case anything happened. He only lives an hour and a half away from me.

OMG that is the most disgusting thing I have ever heard. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SICK! I'm sorry that you are going through that! I guess you just never know.:hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Hi ladies! This is a super long thread so I'm sorry if I repeat what has already been asked. I am curently in cycle 2 of ttc and cycle 2 of clomid. With clomid there is kind of a time limit hanging over us. My husband has started having trouble keeping it hard for sex and hacking to preform on demand. We have started tring to inseminate at home. when this happens he just gives me a donation and I use a syringe and preseed. I was wanting to know if y'all have any advice on what worked/works best for y'all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi and welcome, check out the link at the bottom of my signature, it has some details of insemination techniques that worked well for women who got pregnant using AI.


----------



## Murmers0110

I already have been reading some of that one but it doesn't seem friendly. I got on this one for support and to talk with ppl who are going through a similar situation. The other thread is very helpful though. I havnt read through the whole thing.






Sorry for all the typeos. Fixed them! I use my phone to get on this site and it loves to auto correct and in bad about just hitting send before I proofread.


----------



## baby4me2013

Have any of you had trouble with the Softcups. I've used them two days in a row for AI, and I am having lots of pain. UGH... Not going to use them the next couple of days that is for sure!


----------



## Nimyra

I'm a huge fan of softcups for assisted conception. They've always worked better for me than syringes. I know a number of other women who feel the opposite though. I think it doesn't hurt to try a few different methods and see what you feel most confident doing. Either way works, just takes time (like any method!).


----------



## Nimyra

Definitely stop if you are having pain. eek! Are you sure that you are getting it over your cervix? I have to angle it downwards as it goes in to clear the lip of my cervix. 

If you are sure its in right, maybe its just not a great thing for your physiology. Each of us is shaped a bit different. Don't do anything that is hurting you.


----------



## baby4me2013

Nimyra said:


> Definitely stop if you are having pain. eek! Are you sure that you are getting it over your cervix? I have to angle it downwards as it goes in to clear the lip of my cervix.
> 
> If you are sure its in right, maybe its just not a great thing for your physiology. Each of us is shaped a bit different. Don't do anything that is hurting you.

Yeah, I used them last month, no problem, but not this time. Maybe because this time when we used them, night before last we BD'd? IDK but it is really sharp pain and I can't take Advil and that's all I have in my desk! :cry:
I felt around in there and it feels like my C is swollen. WEIRD!

Next two nights syringe and hips UP!


----------



## Nimyra

You might have an infection. If you are inflamed due to BV or a yeast infection that could definitely cause discomfort. If it persists, you may want to get it checked out by your doctor. I find apple cider vinegar (VERY diluted as a douche) super helpful in getting rid of yeast infections.

For the record, you can still get pregnant if you have a yeast infection. I did 3 years ago in spite of a raging yeast infection. 

Don't treat it with creams or anything until well past ovulation to be on the safe side though.


----------



## baby4me2013

Nimyra said:


> You might have an infection. If you are inflamed due to BV or a yeast infection that could definitely cause discomfort. If it persists, you may want to get it checked out by your doctor. I find apple cider vinegar (VERY diluted as a douche) super helpful in getting rid of yeast infections.
> 
> For the record, you can still get pregnant if you have a yeast infection. I did 3 years ago in spite of a raging yeast infection.
> 
> Don't treat it with creams or anything until well past ovulation to be on the safe side though.

I know it's not yeast. But I hadn't considered BV, can the donation cause that, I suppose it can but I would think it would take longer? I started having pain right after first insem night before last and then it was sore last night. It was bad enough that I had DH take cup out after 4 hours. Last night I wore it all night and now I'm wishing I hadn't! This is awful. It's dull ache but if I lean forward it's a sharp pain. UGH, I hope this resolves on it's own. I need a new GYN, and I can imagine all the hand slapping I would get if they knew what we were doing.

I really have to wonder if it got dislodged during BD and because I wore it for a few hours after that might have caused some sort of injury? It was very painful having it in during BD. Even had a super sharp pain. It is supposed to be safe to use while BD'ing though, I read that!:wacko:

I tried to find something online and I am empty handed, although I can't look at too much since I'm at work.


----------



## Layla

well ladies, i thought i would come on and give you an update...

After much discussion, we have decided not to try for another baby. My husband was only doing it to make me happy, he doesn't really want another, and while i think he is amazing for doing that for me, i cant let him, it wouldn't be fair.

so although im heartbroken, i know its the right thing to do for us.

On the plus side though, he has given me something else that i have wanted for years to fill the gap...

Meet my baby Rio :)
 



Attached Files:







rio.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mizcee18

thanks everyone! i wanted to post a picture but cant figure out how. boo went for my blood test today. still cant believe it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's because you don't have enough posts yet, mizcee.


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> thanks everyone! i wanted to post a picture but cant figure out how. boo went for my blood test today. still cant believe it!

Try this page https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=upload+picture&match=all&titlesonly=0 Let us know how the blood test goes too!


----------



## baby4me2013

Well I just had my 3rd AI tonight, no cup and starting to feel better so that thing had something to do with it. Relieved that I don't have an infection! But now I'm a little worried that my chances are slimmer since I can't use the cup? Oh I don't even what to think about that. 

Here's a weird bit... Been using CB Digi OPK's. Yesterday AM it was neg, last night it was pos, this am it was neg, this evening it was pos. So tonight's was the darkest positive I've seen so far. Tomorrow is my last AI this month. Should I be concerned that my timing is off? I'm still not sure what to think about the OPK!


----------



## Nimyra

You could be surging twice. I think that can happen.


----------



## baby4me2013

Wait, WHAT does that mean?


----------



## mizcee18

ohhhh okay gotcha!


----------



## Mummamel

Baby4me I recently read that you should only use the opks in the afternoon unlike a pregnancy test as that is when the LH levels show up better so that would be right :)


----------



## Yorkielassy

Layla, Rio is lovely! What size is he? I've got a 16.2 Irish draft x. Enjoy him!


----------



## Nimyra

baby4me2013 said:


> Wait, WHAT does that mean?

It could mean that your first surge didn't work, so your body geared up and surged again. Its possible. Usually though there would be more of a gap between surges I think, but I really don't know.

Another possibility is that your urine was more diluted in the morning so it didn't pick up the positive on the test and then the test picked it up again the next time.

Officially the clearblue folks say to stop testing after the first positive. So it could just be that the tests aren't as reliable after the first positive. 

Either way, you are doing fine.


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABY4ME* I second what has already been mentioned, the timing for testing for the hormone for OV is different than that for the pregnancy hormone. Check your sticks to insure you should be testing with FMU, the majority are afternoon... So sorry you seemed to have issues with softcups, I swear by them, and have gotten pregnant using them more than once... GL:dust:


----------



## HP123

I started the clomid today. My donor is ready and his sperm count was awesome. I have some slight pain in my left ovary. From everything I have read, that is normal and means the clomid is working. 

Next steps will be to buy the shippers tonight and then we'll be set to go. 

.


----------



## baby4me2013

HP123 said:


> I started the clomid today. My donor is ready and his sperm count was awesome. I have some slight pain in my left ovary. From everything I have read, that is normal and means the clomid is working.
> 
> Next steps will be to buy the shippers tonight and then we'll be set to go.
> 
> .

GOOD LUCK!!!
:dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

omg well the countdowntopregnancy thing is saying im 3days late today here is my chart below i ovulated on cd 17 im 15dpo i felt sick after a bacon sandwich today i so wanted to be sick lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## baby4me2013

Mummylou23 said:


> omg well the countdowntopregnancy thing is saying im 3days late today here is my chart below i ovulated on cd 17 im 15dpo i felt sick after a bacon sandwich today i so wanted to be sick lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61

:test:


----------



## Mummylou23

to scared to should I ???


----------



## baby4me2013

Mummylou23 said:


> to scared to should I ???

I would have tested about 3,000 times by now. Get on it!


----------



## Mummylou23

I have no tests in the house I will get one tomorrow if temp still up just so scared :(


----------



## mizcee18

absolutely beautiful layla!


got the positive blood test results today, due date is october 5th :)
Its just been a whirlwind few days, i honestly believed i was uncapable of getting pregnant, so the fact that it happened the first month is just WOWWWW!

but on the other hand ive been working and preparing my body to try for another baby for 2 years when i decided to go on this journey to lose 250lbs, so god knows its been a trying time, and i guess i was still in that mind set as i was before. i really feel like ive come full circle. i feel so blessed.


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> absolutely beautiful layla!
> 
> 
> got the positive blood test results today, due date is october 5th :)
> Its just been a whirlwind few days, i honestly believed i was uncapable of getting pregnant, so the fact that it happened the first month is just WOWWWW!
> 
> but on the other hand ive been working and preparing my body to try for another baby for 2 years when i decided to go on this journey to lose 250lbs, so god knows its been a trying time, and i guess i was still in that mind set as i was before. i really feel like ive come full circle. i feel so blessed.

That's so exciting! That's amazing that you lost so much weight too, good job! I could stand to lose about 60 right now and it's so hard to stay motivated. So, I can imagine what a crazy journey that was for you! So excited for you guys :) You should post to the success stories page...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations mizcee!


----------



## LunaBean

Wow! Congrats mizcee!


----------



## ticking.clock

Well my lil girl is 2 weeks old already, still can't believe she's here!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Congrats * mizcee18*!

AFM, I finished my last of 3 inseminations this morning--I'm officially in the 2ww! Many prayers and FX for a Valentine's BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Yorkielassy

Congrats mizcee.
Finger's crossed Lesbianmystiq.
How are you mummylou23? Have you tested?


----------



## baby4me2013

LesbianMystiq said:


> Congrats * mizcee18*!
> 
> AFM, I finished my last of 3 inseminations this morning--I'm officially in the 2ww! Many prayers and FX for a Valentine's BFP! :happydance:

I finished last night. Also in the 2ww, Valentines :bfp: all around!
:dust:


----------



## jury3

Good luck ladies in the 2WW! Should be Oing in a little over a week...so just waiting!

Congrats ticking! She's beautiful!


----------



## c.30

Good to see you ticking :) such a beautiful avatar pic, hope you're both well x


----------



## ticking.clock

Yeah we're both doing well,
Just having to contend with post pregnancy hormones :-/
x


----------



## jury3

So, I did some research on the At-Home Success Stories thread because I was curious about how many people had used what methods. It's silly I know, but its what I do...So, here are the stats:

There were approximately 43 successful pregnancies reported through at-home insemination. Out of those 43:
74% of these were conceived in the first 3 months
86% were conceived in the first 6 months
20 of them used a syringe (no softcup)
17 used softcups either alone or in addition to a syringe
12 used either preseed or conceive plus
4 used a catheter with their syringe to get closer to the cervix

Hope this helps someone! lol


----------



## baby4me2013

jury3 said:


> So, I did some research on the At-Home Success Stories thread because I was curious about how many people had used what methods. It's silly I know, but its what I do...So, here are the stats:
> 
> There were approximately 43 successful pregnancies reported through at-home insemination. Out of those 43:
> 74% of these were conceived in the first 3 months
> 86% were conceived in the first 6 months
> 20 of them used a syringe (no softcup)
> 17 used softcups either alone or in addition to a syringe
> 12 used either preseed or conceive plus
> 4 used a catheter with their syringe to get closer to the cervix
> 
> Hope this helps someone! lol


Yes thank you!!!


----------



## sparklela

Hi there everyone!

I was on the board for a bit in the summer the first time my partner and I tried to inseminate. we tried then for 3 months and then took a break as we got married in August, moved, and i started a big new job. But now we are back in ttc land... It's the 2 of us, and a friend of mine who is our donor.

We tried this past weekend 3 times, we travelled to him (a few hours away.) And I do think we nailed the timing: inseminated Friday night, Saturday midday, and today midday, using instead cups, and I am fairly certain I O'd late Saturday. (I'm using the Clearblue monitor, temping, and sometimes a an extra OPK. 

Here's hoping! It feels waay more relaxed than it did in the spring/summer months that we tried.., maybe we are just getting better at it  hopefully that helps, somehow!

Sending everybody baby dust....


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> So, I did some research on the At-Home Success Stories thread because I was curious about how many people had used what methods. It's silly I know, but its what I do...So, here are the stats:
> 
> There were approximately 43 successful pregnancies reported through at-home insemination. Out of those 43:
> 74% of these were conceived in the first 3 months
> 86% were conceived in the first 6 months
> 20 of them used a syringe (no softcup)
> 17 used softcups either alone or in addition to a syringe
> 12 used either preseed or conceive plus
> 4 used a catheter with their syringe to get closer to the cervix
> 
> Hope this helps someone! lol

You really are type A -lol 

It's awesome. Was there data relating to frozen/shipped/fresh semen in regards to the time it took to conceive?


----------



## laurac1988

Just a favour that I would like to ask you folks here 

The vote on equal marriage is coming up on Tuesday. Some of you know how important equal marriage is to myself, and my gay friends and family. I think regardless of anything, you should be able to celebrate your love with the person you want to spend your life with just the same as everyone else.

I want to be able to explain to my future children that gay, white, black, transgender, disabled or whatever people are are equal in this world.

If you believe in equality please consider filling in the forms on this site to send an email to your local mp asking them to vote YES to equal marriage in the vote on Tuesday. 

If you don't agree, that is fine, but for those who do, please take the time to do something that will cost you nothing, and will take up barely five minutes of your time.

https://www.c4em.org.uk/

Thankyou


----------



## natskii

I have been stalking this thread for a while but never posted, but it's about time to get involved. I was not planning on TTC for quuuuite a while as me and my fiancee wanted to wait til we were civil partnered but we recently agreed we want a baby more than anything so it will be a few months, rather than a few years. Yay yay yay. 

So now it's a case of finding a donor, preparing my body and off we go :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can I write it from Canada, do you know?


----------



## laurac1988

Sadly not Hun. UK only :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Darn! Well, if it means anything, you've got my support here!

Canada legalized same sex marriage a few years ago, and the majority of Canadians were in favour of it. Unfortunately, we'll always have the old foagies who never progress, but as the young population with open minds continues to grow, I have no doubt in my mind that acceptance will also grow.


----------



## laurac1988

Absolutely, but I feel not having equal marriage prohibits it. How can I explain to my future child that gay people are the same as straight people when they have different rights?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exactly. I feel the same way about people with disabilities. My oldest daughter has developmental disabilities and severe medical issues. Her father and I don't treat her any differently than we treat her typically developing brother and sister, and her brother is very accepting of and protective of her and her disabilities, but now that he's in school, "in the real world", how can we continue to teach him, and others, that people with disabilities deserve the same treatment and rights as those who are typically developing?

It's not fair to my daughter to be called names to describe her disabilities, or to be excluded in activities because she doesn't function at the same level as other kids her age (she's only mildly delayed), but hopefully the more people "Spread the Word to End the Word", she can be treated as a societal equal.

Same with those in same sex relationships.


----------



## jury3

BrandiCanucks said:


> Exactly. I feel the same way about people with disabilities. My oldest daughter has developmental disabilities and severe medical issues. Her father and I don't treat her any differently than we treat her typically developing brother and sister, and her brother is very accepting of and protective of her and her disabilities, but now that he's in school, "in the real world", how can we continue to teach him, and others, that people with disabilities deserve the same treatment and rights as those who are typically developing?
> 
> It's not fair to my daughter to be called names to describe her disabilities, or to be excluded in activities because she doesn't function at the same level as other kids her age (she's only mildly delayed), but hopefully the more people "Spread the Word to End the Word", she can be treated as a societal equal.
> 
> Same with those in same sex relationships.

Completely agree! I'm gay and a special education teacher....you put it perfectly!


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> So, I did some research on the At-Home Success Stories thread because I was curious about how many people had used what methods. It's silly I know, but its what I do...So, here are the stats:
> 
> There were approximately 43 successful pregnancies reported through at-home insemination. Out of those 43:
> 74% of these were conceived in the first 3 months
> 86% were conceived in the first 6 months
> 20 of them used a syringe (no softcup)
> 17 used softcups either alone or in addition to a syringe
> 12 used either preseed or conceive plus
> 4 used a catheter with their syringe to get closer to the cervix
> 
> Hope this helps someone! lol
> 
> You really are type A -lol
> 
> It's awesome. Was there data relating to frozen/shipped/fresh semen in regards to the time it took to conceive?Click to expand...

I am type A! :blush: I didn't check but I may go back and do that too!


----------



## Nimyra

Most of us used fresh... although I think I remember a couple of shipping successes. I can't recall any at-home successes with frozen sperm at least on these threads.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LAURAC1988* GL Hun!!! I hope you get the word out. That is something that we fight for here in the US in each state.... I am blessed enough to live in and near more than one that has legalized same-sex marriage/equality. We are however still fighting in each state to have it a federally recognized thing as the federal government holds more of our laws than any one state alone. GL!


*SPARKLELA* Welcome back, I remember you and I am wishing you and DW much luck and success in TTC! CONGRATS on the marriage and the new place! :dust:


*NIM* I haven't written on the success stories, much, because I would have had to write 4 times and only 2 thus far are sticking. We have 1 DD and I am carrying another. We have been successful with frozen swimmers. We have been successful with shipped swimmers. We have not used a known donor at all and we not had a donor come to us or us to them to donate. So I would say all of our swimmers have been frozen and or shipped. If that helps with updating.


----------



## unaspenser

Just wanted to check in, I have been self-inseminating at home (DH is infertile) through the known donor registry, shipped overnight on a cool pack (not frozen), had a success last summer and then MC at about 4 weeks, we are trying again this month after a couple months off because of the holidays, etc. I'm cautiously hopeful.


----------



## Elliottsmum

I'm happy to hear some people are having success with frozen. My partner and I tried 5 times in 11' with her and no success. So now I'm going to give it a shot this month. I am so worried I can't get pregnant (no reason, just worried) its starting to give me axiety. :/


----------



## HP123

MrsMM24 said:


> *LAURAC1988* GL Hun!!! I hope you get the word out. That is something that we fight for here in the US in each state.... I am blessed enough to live in and near more than one that has legalized same-sex marriage/equality. We are however still fighting in each state to have it a federally recognized thing as the federal government holds more of our laws than any one state alone. GL!
> 
> 
> *SPARKLELA* Welcome back, I remember you and I am wishing you and DW much luck and success in TTC! CONGRATS on the marriage and the new place! :dust:
> 
> 
> *NIM* I haven't written on the success stories, much, because I would have had to write 4 times and only 2 thus far are sticking. We have 1 DD and I am carrying another. We have been successful with frozen swimmers. We have been successful with shipped swimmers. We have not used a known donor at all and we not had a donor come to us or us to them to donate. So I would say all of our swimmers have been frozen and or shipped. If that helps with updating.

This was inspiring for me... 

We used fresh the first time and now we're using shipped. I am having anxiety about using shipped and it's so great to hear that it is successful.


----------



## Mummylou23

its been quiet on here for a few days how is everyone I am on another cycle I am cd 8 at the moment and we are doing the smep at the moment so hoping that goes well I got brand new 20 box of clearblue digi ov tests for 15 plus 5 p n p off ebay and she has sent them via yodel so using them this month plus also I am doing temp with a new temper lol the one tht reads like 36.42 for eg,


----------



## PiperDilly

Hello everyone! My partner and I are using frozen/shipped for the first time next month. The bank we use has an online forum FULL of successful pregnancies from frozen/shipped. 

Goodluck!


----------



## sparklela

Good luck, piperdilly!

The update from germany: I'm now well into my tww and am cautiously optimistic... Somehow this time feels different. 

Fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone! 

Ps-- how do you all link charts and tickers to your posts?


----------



## jury3

We are about to enter the 2ww again... Baby dust to all!

If you look at the charts/tickers there is usually a share link. I copy it and then paste it under the signature option under User CP on here.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Piperdilly what online bank are you going with? We only have one locally and they are very nice but get really busy so a call back takes a while. 
We just got my first +opk today! But the clinic said they recommend 24-48 hrs after. Anyone had success with this?

Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all.


----------



## jury3

You ovulate 24-48 hours after you get a positive opk. Then the egg can last up to 24 hours. So I would suggest within 24 hours of positive opk...but I'm no doctor! Lol


----------



## Elliottsmum

Jury3- doctor or not I really appreciate the tips. My partner and I have very little patience and a fair amount of anxiety. :/
I guess tomorrow will start our 2WW :)


----------



## jury3

Good luck! We just started last month, but I'm constantly doing research! I was very anxiety ridden the first month...this month I'm a little more relaxed. Hopefully we'll go into the 2ww together! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck to all of you *LADIES* in the TWW!!! As well as those getting their donations to enter the TWW. I hope that this is your BFP cycle! :dust:


:wave: to all the new joiners. :dust:


----------



## mizcee18

hi all,

sooooo i started spotting yeterday :( it continued on all day and by evening i was thoroughly freaked out so we went to the er and had blood work and an ultrasound done, my hcg looked good at almost 14,000 the dr said that was on schedule for about 7 wks (i know i can not be 7 wks yet) and the ultrasound shows to b about 5.5 wks which is right on with my calculations. he saw the sac but nothing inside, which ive read alot online, but he was a little cncerned about it, he said usually something should be visible by then, so for he next 2 days im suppose to take it easy and will retest n do another u/s on the 14th 

im so worried :/ ive continued to spot just as much as yesterday, not enough to fill a pad, nothing is really getting on the pad honestly, but there is some every time i wipe. i dont know what to think, the dr said its not great news, but its not neccessarily bad either so i guess we will just wait and see. any of you have anything similar happen?


----------



## LeahMSta

Guess who's back on the TTC rollercoster?!?!?! WE ARE 
DW let me know yesterday that she is ready to start trying again. SHe feels physically and emotionally ready to. Her cycle is due in about a week. We will be doing SMEP again. We have gotten all settled into the new house, the nursery is pulled shut and ready to be opened like a gift. I feel like I am walking on clouds. I am ready for my forever baby. I hope all is well. I have missed all of you and our chats durring my time away.


----------



## c.30

Thinking of you mizcee, lots of :dust: your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Leah, that's great news, very exciting :hugs:


----------



## jury3

mizcee-I don't have an answer to your question, but I really hope everything turns out ok for you. Thinking of you...


----------



## Nimyra

Mizcee, I think 5.5 weeks is still quite early. I would just take it easy but don't worry too much. My dr. told me not to even think of getting a scan until 6.5 weeks or so because she didn't want me to get worried if they didn't see much. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello!!!

Those of you who have used a known donor... What was your initial meeting like?? 

I'm terrified of the prospect of him coming over for a chat type thing...i have severe social anxiety and find chit chat/small talk impossible :/

Sorry to post and dash!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nimyra

day_dreamer said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Those of you who have used a known donor... What was your initial meeting like??
> 
> I'm terrified of the prospect of him coming over for a chat type thing...i have severe social anxiety and find chit chat/small talk impossible :/
> 
> Sorry to post and dash!
> Thanks in advance!

I often find the first meeting awkward. It helps me some to prepare with a list of questions or topics you want to discuss. Things like, "have you done this before, what have your previous experiences donating been like?" 
"what sort of relationship are you looking for going forward"
"What can you tell me about your family's health/mental health history?"
"Do you have any risk factors for STDs (such as multiple sexual partners, NI donations, etc)?"
"How would you like the logistics of donating to be handled?"
"How much notice do you need to donate?"
"How many times a month are you comfortable donating?" 
"How would you prefer to handle reimbursement of expenses?"
"Do you have any questions or concerns about us?"

And then if you run out of those sorts of topics I usually switch to chatting about work and hobbies. People usually love to talk about their hobbies or jobs.

Good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

people also like talking about their children if they have any or nieces, nephews, etc. So that's a safe topic too. :)


----------



## c.30

Hi DD, as you know I have bad SA and for the donors I used, I never had an initial face to face without them donating, we discussed everything by e-mail first and then, when we both knew we wanted to go ahead with things, we met up for the donation. As you may recall from my journal, for one of my donors I had to travel by train for 4 hours with a change over and that was the WORSE my SA has ever been, it was terrifying; I even drove there and back once which was a 4 hour drive!!! BUT, for me, when something is this worth doing, and you want/need it that bad, you push the boundaries, you push through the fear (it isn't easy) and you do what has to be done. Thankfully, here I am blessed and 6 months pregnant :) Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## c.30

DD, I don't want to teach my grandmother to suck eggs (you US folks may not know what that means :winkwink:) but the book "Feel the Fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers can be a great way to give you the boost you need to do just that, feel the fear but do it. Even if you've read it before, it can still help to remind yourself of the things within it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MIZCEE* Take it easy Hun! Relax and try to wait it out. 5.5 wks is super early for scans. Alot of people don't see much at that time and even have spotting. As well, your numbers can't determine how far along you are, that is why there is a range for each week because some people have high numbers naturally or low. And there is the multiples thing, that creates pretty high numbers. It is however a plus that your numbers were high. Hang in there, thoughts, and prayers your way. Try to relax:dust:


*LEAH* so good to hear that you joining back into the "loveliness" of TTC and TWWs... GL :dust:

:wave: to all the Ladies here and :dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

well got my positive digi opk this afternoon bout 3pm n doing donation bout 9pm tonight is that ok? we are doing three donations in a row and we did a donation Monday. is this good enough ??? I am temping to and he said were going to do the donations till ov is confirmed


----------



## sparklela

Leah! Welcome back! Good 2 see you...

So... Crazy waiting game here. I'm at day 10 or 11 dpo here, depending on if you believe my o-cramps, the Clearblue monitor, or Fertility Friend.... ( go with your gut, I think!)

In any case- I have had mad symptoms and just feel diff this time! have been sick in waves, plus all sorts of odd cramps. sore bbs. sleepy neyond belief. ultra picky with food and my wife's cologne smells different, too. so... totally think this time I'm prego. 

And the acupuncturist told me on Tuesday that I have the slippery pulse that means either pg (though like everything it also could mean AF is about to start. But AF shouldn't arrive before Saturday... So I'm optimistic?!? 

But do I spoil the good feeling with a test?.. This is the question...terrified of a neg. they're freaking devastating...


----------



## Caite

Hi.

Is it ok if I come and join your thread? I'm not TTC yet - I have another whole year in uni still and then have to find a job, so it would be about 17/18 months before I TTC.

I am single and am planning to get pregnant (hopefully) by insemination, unless I happen to meet someone beforehand. I don't think I would be able to do insemination with someone I knew, so I plan to use a clinic. I would prefer a completely annonymous donation, and be able to do it myself. I have therefore decided that a clinic in Denmark sounds ideal. I'm thinking about travelling there and staying over there for a couple of nights at the right time as I think it would still end up working out cheaper than flying the sperm over to the UK.


----------



## HP123

We're now in the TWW. I am a hot mess emotionally.


----------



## jury3

Waiting to be in the 2ww still...should O at anytime. Good luck to you other ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## jury3

So, I got my positive opk tonight...yay! We inseminated nights ago and are doing another tonight, I will probably O tomorrow. 

I know that I've seen questions about which opks to use, so I thought I'd share this info. First of all, let me say that I took opk tests at 6pm tonight and they were both (Clearblue Digital and Wondfo) negative. That was after not peeing for several hours. The ones in the picture were all done at 10pm. I only had one digital left so I decided to do the Wondfo first. The first one was really light, so I did another to be safe. I walked away and came back to one that wasn't quite positive and another that was. So I did one more before I decided to do the digital. It was positive! So, I just wanted to show you guys the difference between the 3 Wondfo tests...same urine, all within seconds of each other. These things play with your mind! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2088.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## day_dreamer

Thanks Nimyra, I've written those down so I don't forget them :)



c.30 said:


> DD, I don't want to teach my grandmother to suck eggs (you US folks may not know what that means :winkwink:) but the book "Feel the Fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers can be a great way to give you the boost you need to do just that, feel the fear but do it. Even if you've read it before, it can still help to remind yourself of the things within it :thumbup:

Yeah thanks - I read that book several years ago hoping to gain some wisdom from it, lol - unfortunately I found it over-simplified and a bit patronising :( I wish it were as simple as 'wanting it enough' :(


----------



## c.30

day_dreamer said:


> Thanks Nimyra, I've written those down so I don't forget them :)
> 
> 
> 
> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> DD, I don't want to teach my grandmother to suck eggs (you US folks may not know what that means :winkwink:) but the book "Feel the Fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers can be a great way to give you the boost you need to do just that, feel the fear but do it. Even if you've read it before, it can still help to remind yourself of the things within it :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah thanks - I read that book several years ago hoping to gain some wisdom from it, lol - unfortunately I found it over-simplified and a bit patronising :( I wish it were as simple as 'wanting it enough' :(Click to expand...

Not simple, VERY tough, but we have to keep pushing ourselves in order to grow - that's my theory anyway  Good luck, I hope you're able to get over that initial meeting :thumbup:


----------



## WaitingonGod

Hi everyone! Your posts have been so helpful. My husband and I are going to be trying at home incemination (multiple reasons which I won't get into here)...those of you who have done at home incemination successfully I would love your advice and how to. I am very nervous and feel overwhelmed on how in the world I am supposed to do this lol.


----------



## jury3

WaitingonGod said:


> Hi everyone! Your posts have been so helpful. My husband and I are going to be trying at home incemination (multiple reasons which I won't get into here)...those of you who have done at home incemination successfully I would love your advice and how to. I am very nervous and feel overwhelmed on how in the world I am supposed to do this lol.

Go to the At Home Insemination Success Stories thread. There are many stories on there with details about how they did it! Welcome and GL!


----------



## Elliottsmum

Mummylou23- do you know how long your surge is usually? If you just got it and you have a short surge and your using fresh go for it. Everything I've read says fresh can last 72 hours. Frozen only 24hrs. So if your have a long surge maybe you want to wait. Good luck!

Sparklela- if you test knowing it maybe too early I say go for it. But if you will be disappointed don't.
I'm only day 2 of my 2WW and have decided its less stressful for me to just assume it didn't work. Wierd I know.


----------



## WaitingonGod

Thank you! I am still trying to wrap my head around all of this. I greatly appreciate the advice!!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi I got another smiley today at around 5.15pm so must of got start of my surge yesterday. as the testl ine on the clearblue digi is very strong than yesterday


----------



## baby4me2013

Calling all experts... We are going to attempt round 3 of at home known donor insem in a couple of weeks. My question is... This month it won't be a problem because of all of our work schedules, but if it doesn't take then I have a real problem. He gets off work and comes straight to my house at around 5:30 pm. Next month I start my new position at work and will not be home until 10:30 (DH is home by 5:30). Is there any way to make that work? From what I've read, it looks like the little swimmers won't last that long. Is there any safe way to prolong the shelf life until I get home from work 5 hours later? I'm just worried that if this month doesn't take that I'll freak out and I don't want that, so I wanna figure this out ahead of time. 
I know if anyone knows a work-a-round for a situation, it's you girls! Please help before I lose my mind! I don't want to have to go to my new boss and ask to take a long dinner break and have to explain AI!!!
Thanks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

baby4me2013 said:


> Calling all experts... We are going to attempt round 3 of at home known donor insem in a couple of weeks. My question is... This month it won't be a problem because of all of our work schedules, but if it doesn't take then I have a real problem. He gets off work and comes straight to my house at around 5:30 pm. Next month I start my new position at work and will not be home until 10:30 (DH is home by 5:30). Is there any way to make that work? From what I've read, it looks like the little swimmers won't last that long. Is there any safe way to prolong the shelf life until I get home from work 5 hours later? I'm just worried that if this month doesn't take that I'll freak out and I don't want that, so I wanna figure this out ahead of time.
> I know if anyone knows a work-a-round for a situation, it's you girls! Please help before I lose my mind! I don't want to have to go to my new boss and ask to take a long dinner break and have to explain AI!!!
> Thanks in advance! :hugs:

Honestly, the best way to handle this would be for you to get a donation later at night or in the morning. Is traveling to him an option?

However, if that isn't possible. You *could* buy shipping kits (which include test yolk buffer and cold packs) and store the sperm that way (chilled, not frozen, in yolk buffer) until you get home. It is an option. Expect it to cost you a couple hundred bucks a month and to reduce the success rate modestly (but you'd still be in the game). Also if you are doing it that way, there is no point in doing any early inseminations - just the day after +OPK and possibly the day after that if you have long surges.

Good luck!


----------



## laurac1988

Baby4me - as above. Can you not get the donation late that night when you get home? Also, notice in your sig you are taking b complex and b6. You shouldn't take more of one b vitamin than others. The b complex should suffice x


----------



## Mummylou23

omg well did donation Monday did it weds got smiley on opk on weds afternoon did it that night 9.30pm he couldn't do yesterday but took another opk at 12.10am this morning and the test lines from the digi were solid blue and soooo strong. and had pains this morn an temp rise this morning he is coming this afternoon is that ok and tomorrow am I still in with a chance???


----------



## Mummylou23

well just done another opk and its a blank circle so my surge as gone I am so upset I have missed my chance


----------



## laurac1988

Not necessarily. You don't ovulate until 12-36 hours after a surge. When is donation? Have you had any already?


----------



## laurac1988

Just read your previous.

Get another donation tonight if you can, but if not the one from Wednesday should cover you if you ov today. Remember sperm can last up to 5 days in there!


----------



## c.30

I think some pages back someone said that a donation on OV day and even day after (o+1) can prove successful; I know someone who now has a little boy from an o+1 donation. And as Laura said, you had one on Wednesday so I don't think there's any reason to be upset at all :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

I know someone who has a baby from a donation that was on Thursday and ov was Sunday. You haw as good a chance as any Hun, but getting a donation tonight would up your chances more


----------



## jury3

I agree with the ladies above, you aren't out! You had a donation already, so that could be it. If you do one today that would be helpful too. You O 12-36 hours after positive opk like laura said, plus the egg can live up to 24 hours. I read something the other day that suggested sperm has been known to make it to the fallopian tubes as quick as 15-30 minutes. I don't know how likely that is, but hey, it sounds good!

AFM-I had the positive opk Wed night, was expecting to O yesterday, but no temp rise this morning. So, I'm hoping it happens today. Our donor agreed to do another insem tonight if I want. So, I will probably check my cervix and if it's open and I still have EWCM then we will do another insem. I'm ready to be in the 2ww again, even though it's the longest 2 weeks ever... lol


----------



## jury3

baby4me2013 said:


> Calling all experts... We are going to attempt round 3 of at home known donor insem in a couple of weeks. My question is... This month it won't be a problem because of all of our work schedules, but if it doesn't take then I have a real problem. He gets off work and comes straight to my house at around 5:30 pm. Next month I start my new position at work and will not be home until 10:30 (DH is home by 5:30). Is there any way to make that work? From what I've read, it looks like the little swimmers won't last that long. Is there any safe way to prolong the shelf life until I get home from work 5 hours later? I'm just worried that if this month doesn't take that I'll freak out and I don't want that, so I wanna figure this out ahead of time.
> I know if anyone knows a work-a-round for a situation, it's you girls! Please help before I lose my mind! I don't want to have to go to my new boss and ask to take a long dinner break and have to explain AI!!!
> Thanks in advance! :hugs:

We have had to do our's around 10-10:30pm a few times because either my wife or our donor didn't get off work until late. Maybe your donor would be willing to do that?


----------



## Mummylou23

yes he said its fine to do a donation early tonight :) and tomorrow as I told him what I have read on here and hes fine with doing it


----------



## jury3

Mummylou23 said:


> yes he said its fine to do a donation early tonight :) and tomorrow as I told him what I have read on here and hes fine with doing it

That's good! We thought Wed would be our last donation this month, but then I haven't O'd. I hate asking for another donation. I think that gives me more anxiety than anything else in this whole process...


----------



## Mummylou23

yes I hate it too I hate the having to time etc but what else can you do :(


----------



## c.30

jury3 said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> yes he said its fine to do a donation early tonight :) and tomorrow as I told him what I have read on here and hes fine with doing it
> 
> That's good! We thought Wed would be our last donation this month, but then I haven't O'd. I hate asking for another donation. I think that gives me more anxiety than anything else in this whole process...Click to expand...

I get that Jury, the thought of them saying no, I'm busy used to scare me too. 

GL and :dust: mummylou


----------



## baby4me2013

I guess my only option would be for him to come before work, but I have having to make it difficult for him if there was another way, but spending that kind of money seems nuts to me. So FX that he would be willing. I'm certain he won't want me coming to his house at 11 pm. He didn't even want to release his last name for anonymity purposes, which I am cool with. I'll just pray that this one takes. I just hate that I feel like it's too much trouble for him before work, but I know he mentioned doing it if need be. 

I discontinued the supplements except for my prenatal. I was hoping they would help, but it shortened my cycle by 2 days and I don't want to chance that again. I probably will take the Mucinex again during insem just to help. I'm also going to try to make an appt with my GYN to see if they have any ideas. I'm wondering if I don't have a serious endocrine issue here. :nope: 

But I appreciate all the feedback.

Also, if you have good CM, spermies will thrive for up to 5 days, so I think you are just fine the way it is. Last minute is mostly pointless because it takes awhile for them to get up there to meet eggy! So I don't think the timing is off at all! :dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well my temper brought up err this morning then it flashed up 36.69 so put that in and so I should of ov thurs im thinking yet I had lots of ewcm last night and that's gone now they say you ov last day of ewcm so should ov been yesterday?? also that temp was taken at 5 and I kept waking since then so couldn't do another temp at right time wots best to do not put todays temp in ??


----------



## laurac1988

Just put the temp in but put that it was a different time. Will leave circle open


----------



## jury3

So, I had the positive opk Wed night. My temp still has not gone up. It's starting to really bother me. I've never had a positive without Oing that day or the day after. This is were the home insem starts to get complicated bc I don't want to keep asking our donor for donations when we agreed to only 2-3 a month (he's done 4 now). However, if I haven't O'd yet, what am I to do?!? So frustrating...All of my signs point to O except my temp...


----------



## Elliottsmum

jury3 said:


> So, I had the positive opk Wed night. My temp still has not gone up. It's starting to really bother me. I've never had a positive without Oing that day or the day after. This is were the home insem starts to get complicated bc I don't want to keep asking our donor for donations when we agreed to only 2-3 a month (he's done 4 now). However, if I haven't O'd yet, what am I to do?!? So frustrating...All of my signs point to O except my temp...

Hey jury3- have you ever continued to test with opk after your + to see how long your surge is? If you are struggling to release the egg the your surge lasts several days. This may have something to do with the temp shift. I'm not expect though. The known donor thing must be difficult because you are dealing with people not banks that are happy for you to do it as many times as you want for the money. :/


----------



## c.30

I agree with Elliottsmum, from your chart Jury (the temps), it looks like your body tried to OV but didn't. You have lots of good EWCM there and your CP is open so that gives the sperm you already have a good chance of getting to the fallopian tube and then chilling out, lol, before that egg comes down :haha: (that's apparantly what they do, they rest and build up strength in the fallopian tube while waiting for the egg, the wonder of mother nature!!!!) I would explain to the donor how you chart looks and continue with the OPK's if you can. Maybe if you don't want to put the donor out, get a donation every other day til your temps confirm ov, with your fertile cm, I'd think this would still have you covered. Having said that, if you explain to him, he may just understand and be willing to donate until OV is confirmed. GL, hope you OV soon and heaps of :dust: to you :)


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies! I did an opk yesterday and it was an almost positive. That's the only other one I've done though. I'll see if temp rises tomorrow. If not I'll see if he's willing to do another...


----------



## HP123

I am ridiculous. Every little twinge near my uterus, cramps, gas, or whatnot, I think "Is that implantation?" I tell myself, "Breathe Deep. It will happen when it happens." My breasts are sore and I can't remember them being sore for this length of time before AF, but I also don't remember them being sore in the first few weeks of my last pregnancy. I should have kept a pregnancy journal. I do remember them being very sore (it even hurt to take my bra off) during the first trimester. I'd like to say I'm just more in-tune to my body but I am pretty sure all of my "symptoms" are only felt because I want this so badly. 

I never got a positive OPK this month even though I took the Clomid. I did get EWCM and my cervix was open. The likelihood that I am pregnant is slim to none. We decided to go ahead and insem this month on the slight chance that something actually did happen. We chalked it up to "practice" for both us and our donor who is shipping from Ohio. I figured it was best for all of us to have a nice practice round even if the chances are pretty low. 

Speaking of shipping, it was only $34 for overnight shipping. That made my day. I was expecting no less than $60. We just have to keep him supplied with TYB and I feel we can keep inseminating until, a.) We give up or b.) he wants to stop. 

Regarding not ovulating, I started using progesterone cream. I have read loads about it. When my OB calls to talk about my cd21 day progesterone test, which I am taking on day 23 (tomorrow), I hope to discuss this too. I don't think I O'd (if I did at all) until day cd18 anyway which means that checking my progesterone on day cd21 would not be accurate. Right? 

The TWW sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls I got my crosshairs this morning donation Monday Wednesday and Friday and ovulated Thursday!!!! have I missed my chance. im 3dpo according to chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## Elliottsmum

Mummylou23- miss your chance?! No way. You insemed the day before and the day after. You did it just right. Wednesday I'm sure was good timing, made sure the swimmers were right there waiting for the egg and Friday for good measure in case the egg snuck past Wednesday's boys. GL and try not to symptom spot on your 2WW. Hah!


----------



## baby4me2013

Mummylou23 said:


> well girls I got my crosshairs this morning donation Monday Wednesday and Friday and ovulated Thursday!!!! have I missed my chance. im 3dpo according to chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61

I agree, you are spot-on with timing, no worries! Now it's time to relax and let mother nature take over! GL!


----------



## baby4me2013

HP123 said:


> I am ridiculous. Every little twinge near my uterus, cramps, gas, or whatnot, I think "Is that implantation?" I tell myself, "Breathe Deep. It will happen when it happens." My breasts are sore and I can't remember them being sore for this length of time before AF, but I also don't remember them being sore in the first few weeks of my last pregnancy. I should have kept a pregnancy journal. I do remember them being very sore (it even hurt to take my bra off) during the first trimester. I'd like to say I'm just more in-tune to my body but I am pretty sure all of my "symptoms" are only felt because I want this so badly.
> 
> I never got a positive OPK this month even though I took the Clomid. I did get EWCM and my cervix was open. The likelihood that I am pregnant is slim to none. We decided to go ahead and insem this month on the slight chance that something actually did happen. We chalked it up to "practice" for both us and our donor who is shipping from Ohio. I figured it was best for all of us to have a nice practice round even if the chances are pretty low.
> 
> Speaking of shipping, it was only $34 for overnight shipping. That made my day. I was expecting no less than $60. We just have to keep him supplied with TYB and I feel we can keep inseminating until, a.) We give up or b.) he wants to stop.
> 
> Regarding not ovulating, I started using progesterone cream. I have read loads about it. When my OB calls to talk about my cd21 day progesterone test, which I am taking on day 23 (tomorrow), I hope to discuss this too. I don't think I O'd (if I did at all) until day cd18 anyway which means that checking my progesterone on day cd21 would not be accurate. Right?
> 
> The TWW sucks. :growlmad:

I don't have an answer for you, but I feel your pain! I'm not even positive I'm ov'ing. I think my body is betraying me! And while I'm not having to ship it seems even more difficult to ask him to keep coming over to my house! Gosh I hope this will be our month. I start AI a week from Monday.

As for symptom spotting... STOP! It will make you batty. The same hormones that give you preg symptoms are the same ones that give you PMS symptoms. There's nothing that is sure fire early symptom, so don't get too worked up about it. I know that's easier said than done. I am guilty of all these things because we both have so much at stake during this process. Just try to take it easy and one day at a time. 

I know one thing... the one time I didn't try to get preg was the only time I got pregnant. I was having fun and being care-free. I think this plays a huge roll in that sperm catching the egg. Just go with the flow to try to avoid aunt flo... that's how I think about it.

For the rest of it, it sounds like you have it all worked out, except the testing part. That I have no idea. I'm almost to the point of going to the Dr. to try to figure out my endocrine issues. I'm just gonna keep praying for a miracle until then.

FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Elliottsmum

Baby4me- I noticed you're take vit. B can I ask why? I think I have a vitB12 deficiency from taking protonix a PPI but my wife says I'm just crazy. I was worrie it might cause problems with a pregnancy.


----------



## baby4me2013

Elliottsmum said:


> Baby4me- I noticed you're take vit. B can I ask why? I think I have a vitB12 deficiency from taking protonix a PPI but my wife says I'm just crazy. I was worrie it might cause problems with a pregnancy.

I was looking for something more official to explain, but here's the short version:
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090417123956AARpnOP

I discontinued this month and just taking prenates. But if you are going to try to do it, make sure you take b6 with b complex. the b complex has the b12 in it. The regimen that I found and now I can't seem to find said to take the complex at night, but I'm thinking that's NOT right because that will promote energy, something I don't want right before I go to sleep!!


----------



## HP123

baby4me2013 said:


> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> I am ridiculous. Every little twinge near my uterus, cramps, gas, or whatnot, I think "Is that implantation?" I tell myself, "Breathe Deep. It will happen when it happens." My breasts are sore and I can't remember them being sore for this length of time before AF, but I also don't remember them being sore in the first few weeks of my last pregnancy. I should have kept a pregnancy journal. I do remember them being very sore (it even hurt to take my bra off) during the first trimester. I'd like to say I'm just more in-tune to my body but I am pretty sure all of my "symptoms" are only felt because I want this so badly.
> 
> I never got a positive OPK this month even though I took the Clomid. I did get EWCM and my cervix was open. The likelihood that I am pregnant is slim to none. We decided to go ahead and insem this month on the slight chance that something actually did happen. We chalked it up to "practice" for both us and our donor who is shipping from Ohio. I figured it was best for all of us to have a nice practice round even if the chances are pretty low.
> 
> Speaking of shipping, it was only $34 for overnight shipping. That made my day. I was expecting no less than $60. We just have to keep him supplied with TYB and I feel we can keep inseminating until, a.) We give up or b.) he wants to stop.
> 
> Regarding not ovulating, I started using progesterone cream. I have read loads about it. When my OB calls to talk about my cd21 day progesterone test, which I am taking on day 23 (tomorrow), I hope to discuss this too. I don't think I O'd (if I did at all) until day cd18 anyway which means that checking my progesterone on day cd21 would not be accurate. Right?
> 
> The TWW sucks. :growlmad:
> 
> I don't have an answer for you, but I feel your pain! I'm not even positive I'm ov'ing. I think my body is betraying me! And while I'm not having to ship it seems even more difficult to ask him to keep coming over to my house! Gosh I hope this will be our month. I start AI a week from Monday.
> 
> As for symptom spotting... STOP! It will make you batty. The same hormones that give you preg symptoms are the same ones that give you PMS symptoms. There's nothing that is sure fire early symptom, so don't get too worked up about it. I know that's easier said than done. I am guilty of all these things because we both have so much at stake during this process. Just try to take it easy and one day at a time.
> 
> I know one thing... the one time I didn't try to get preg was the only time I got pregnant. I was having fun and being care-free. I think this plays a huge roll in that sperm catching the egg. Just go with the flow to try to avoid aunt flo... that's how I think about it.
> 
> For the rest of it, it sounds like you have it all worked out, except the testing part. That I have no idea. I'm almost to the point of going to the Dr. to try to figure out my endocrine issues. I'm just gonna keep praying for a miracle until then.
> 
> FX for you!! :dust:Click to expand...

I am trying to stop the insanity of symptom spotting. It's hard. I am not buying any PG tests until after I am one week past when AF is due. That I am sure about. I can see myself becoming addicted to POAS and the disappointment could be disastrous for my family. :devil: Mama is no fun when she is crabby. :winkwink:

I am lucky to have a dedicated donor. I believe he wants this just as much as I do. He is one of my closest friends of 20 years. He is willing to make things work during his busy schedule. We are also lucky that the last drop off time at FedEx is 9pm! Those :spermy: only have to live in the TYB for 12 hours! 

Unfortunately, I know 99% that I was not ovulating. I was having anovulatory periods with all the fun of a normal menstrual cycle but no ovulation! :growlmad: I had all the tests and my progesterone is very low:5.58ng/mL at cd21. What trigger my realization of this and prompted me to talk to my OB was that my CBFM never gave me a peak reading. I was testing for 20 days and had only high readings for most of that time. It was weird. Since then, I've had a bunch of blood work and two vaginal ultrasounds. There was a cyst on my right ovary but it is now gone. I started Clomid with this cycle. I still only had high readings on the monitor but I started checking my cervix and CM daily. I wasn't doing this before. I started temping this month too. If I only went by my body signals and temp, I would swear I ovulated around cd 18 but the monitor says otherwise. 
I am hoping my OB agrees to increase the Clomid from 50mg to 100mg and I get a Peak reading on the monitor my next cycle. 

The first and only time I have been pregnant was with my son who is now 8 yrs old. We used a known donor and it was our first try at AI. I wasn't as stressed out about it because I didn't feel like time was a factor. Now I feel like every cycle is a missed chance even though my AMH is still in the normal range at 1.78ng/mL. Being on the other side of 35 is a really a game changer.

I wish you the best of luck on your journey! In my opinion, I would get your levels checked soon.


----------



## HP123

Which one do you swear by? I am currently taking Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System. They are expensive and you have to take 6 pills a day which are the only cons I have. However, I like them a lot because they are plant based nutrients and have calcium and iron. Also, I can take them in the morning and they don't give me an upset stomach. Because of the expense, I decided today to order The Rainbow Light Prenatal One Multivitamin and DHA 250 Smart Essential Combo 30 Tablets and 30 Softgels. They were $30 ($15/per pack)for a two months supply in comparison to $39 for the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System for a two months supply. All the dollar amounts are from a vitamin website that I order our supplements from. I priced the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System at Whole foods and it's about $65!!


----------



## jury3

Mummylou23 said:


> well girls I got my crosshairs this morning donation Monday Wednesday and Friday and ovulated Thursday!!!! have I missed my chance. im 3dpo according to chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61

Definitely did not miss your chance! Sounds perfect actually :) GL!


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> Which one do you swear by? I am currently taking Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System. They are expensive and you have to take 6 pills a day which are the only cons I have. However, I like them a lot because they are plant based nutrients and have calcium and iron. Also, I can take them in the morning and they don't give me an upset stomach. Because of the expense, I decided today to order The Rainbow Light Prenatal One Multivitamin and DHA 250 Smart Essential Combo 30 Tablets and 30 Softgels. They were $30 ($15/per pack)for a two months supply in comparison to $39 for the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System for a two months supply. All the dollar amounts are from a vitamin website that I order our supplements from. I priced the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System at Whole foods and it's about $65!!

Sorry to hear that you don't think you O'd, that's really frustrating... :hugs: Maybe you'll get lucky and you actually did! 

I take the rainbow light petites, 3 pills a day. I order them from Amazon, 180 count for $16.93. I've also been taking prenatal dha and vitamin b6 (100mg).


----------



## Nimyra

I swear by Pure Encapsulations Prenatal Nutrients. They are about $16 for a month supply (60 capsules). They are the only prenatals that don't make me feel sick. Pure Encapsulations is a really great brand too - high quality.


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks jury xxx i am hoping its a good thing excited


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi any update from any one how is every one getting on its rather quiet now since I joined this thread xx


----------



## c.30

Jury, I see you've had a temp rise so you should get your crosshairs soon :thumbup:

Ticking, when I come into the thread, a post from you is the first thing I see and i saw your ticker, happy 1 month Aubree :flower:

My 4d scan is on Wednesday and I am ever so slightly excited :headspin: :)


----------



## Elliottsmum

Hi ladies, I can't help the symptom spotting.:wacko:
I'm eating my pineapple core and just trying to be calm but I've been having some mild cramping more on the right side, 3 dpo I had a pinching which I've never felt before and I had terrible insomnia 5dpo. I have at least 5 more days before testing. I'm not tempted before that but this waiting game sucks.

I'm pretty sure I delayed my O this month with my crazyness and I haven't
been charting long so who knows when AF will show up.


----------



## jury3

c.30 said:


> Jury, I see you've had a temp rise so you should get your crosshairs soon :thumbup:
> 
> Ticking, when I come into the thread, a post from you is the first thing I see and i saw your ticker, happy 1 month Aubree :flower:
> 
> My 4d scan is on Wednesday and I am ever so slightly excited :headspin: :)

I did get a temp rise this morning! I was very relieved as we did insems Wed and Fri and I'm thinking I O'd Saturday, so it was perfect timing. Officially in the 2ww as long as my temps stay up!

How exciting for your scan! I bet the 4d will be amazing :)


----------



## Elliottsmum

Jury- Congrats FXd for you.
C.30 do you pay out of pocket for the 4D scan? It's not covered by insurance in the US


----------



## jury3

Thanks elliotsmum! What dpo are you?


----------



## Elliottsmum

I'm not temping, wish I had, so I am assuming that my O was either the second day of my + opk or the third day. If it was the second day then today is 6dpo.


----------



## c.30

Elliottsmum said:


> Jury- Congrats FXd for you.
> C.30 do you pay out of pocket for the 4D scan? It's not covered by insurance in the US

Yes, in the uk we have to pay and they're not cheap but they are so worth it. The 3d scan was something I was introduced to while TTCing and I knew I had to have one. Sometimes family members contribute but I started putting away money for the scan while i was TTC. I've been looking at the scans people put on YouTube and its going to be a very special and emotional experience :cloud9:

Re the symptom spotting (SSing) I used to do it like crazy in the 2ww and it was the only thing that kept me going through the 2 weeks tbh, the thought that this or that feeling could mean i was pregnant! BUT yes it can drive you :wacko::haha::winkwink:


----------



## jury3

Elliottsmum said:


> I'm not temping, wish I had, so I am assuming that my O was either the second day of my + opk or the third day. If it was the second day then today is 6dpo.

The temping is definitely helpful to confirm that you O'd. :dust: to you!


----------



## Elliottsmum

C.30- I think for $ sake we will have to skip the 3d scan. But I hope you get a wonderful image to add to the baby book.

Jury- thanks and :dust: to you. I'm testing Saturday but I just realized I have like 20 hpts so I might break down and do it early. :dohh:


----------



## KelleyNJen

c.30 said:


> Elliottsmum said:
> 
> 
> Jury- Congrats FXd for you.
> C.30 do you pay out of pocket for the 4D scan? It's not covered by insurance in the US
> 
> Yes, in the uk we have to pay and they're not cheap but they are so worth it. The 3d scan was something I was introduced to while TTCing and I knew I had to have one. Sometimes family members contribute but I started putting away money for the scan while i was TTC. I've been looking at the scans people put on YouTube and its going to be a very special and emotional experience :cloud9:
> 
> Re the symptom spotting (SSing) I used to do it like crazy in the 2ww and it was the only thing that kept me going through the 2 weeks tbh, the thought that this or that feeling could mean i was pregnant! BUT yes it can drive you :wacko::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Cheryl!!!

The 3D/4D scan is amazing!! When we had ours at 28 weeks it was a VERY emotional experience and very beautiful. Worth the money for sure!

Glad to see you are doing well... only a five more weeks for DW and I.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Hi Kelley- congratulation on your soon to arrive new family member! It's really motivating to know people get there BFP with frozen.


----------



## ticking.clock

The 3D scans are worth every penny, and now that my lil girl is here I can so see its really her if that makes sense!
Amazing


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* beautiful avatar TICKING!


*CHERYL* can't wait till your 4D scan.... We opted due to $ not to have one either, although at 24 wks our U/S tech gave us a peek and a couple pics to take with us.


*KELLEYNJEN* so good to hear from you... looks like you are knowcking right on your LOs arrival... Glad to see all is well.

:wave: Hi ladies!


----------



## mizcee18

good luck to those in the TWW sending u lots of good vibes hopefully this is your month!!!

im currently in a wait of my own. i had my hcg levels checked last wk and they did not "rise appropriately" so my ob says so she set me up for an u/s on fri which i just got called back with the results of that, it went good, was able to see a yolk sac which showed progress (being i had a u/s 3 days earlier and could only see the gestational sac) the doc said she really didnt expect to see any progress due to my hcg levels barely rising, it was still too early to see a fetal pole so she said today i need to wait another week and do another ultrasound, at that point if one is not found this wont be a viable pregnancy. in my mind things are good, I saw progress for crying out loud! but she really scares the crap out of me, and seems to kinda put a negative spin on things, she feels like things are moving at a slower pace than she would like to see. but i think i just O'd late and am not as far along as they thought i would be. i was never really clear on when i o"d we just insem'd over a 8 day period and hoped we would get lucky on one of the days. 

anyways the wait continues for me, my next u/s is on the 25th so ur not alone in this waiting game! 

good luck again ladies!


----------



## jury3

mizcee-I'm glad you're staying positive! Doctors/science are not always right! I think it's good that they've seen progress. I hope it continues to progress and you end up with a healthy baby in 9 months :)


----------



## Nimyra

At the doctor's. No heartbeat. Baby died at 9 weeks. :_( 
D&C being scheduled for Friday. Can't reach DH at work.


----------



## c.30

Nim, I am so so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you can reach DH soon, my thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## Elliottsmum

Nimyra- I'm so sorry. I'm thoughts and prayers are with you too.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra - I am so sorry to hear that :( That really, really sucks... thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry nimyra xxx


----------



## baby4me2013

Nimyra said:


> At the doctor's. No heartbeat. Baby died at 9 weeks. :_(
> D&C being scheduled for Friday. Can't reach DH at work.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HP123

Nimyra- I am so sorry!


----------



## Mummylou23

Im so sorry hun just seen your post I hope you managed to get hold of DH. thinking of you at this very sad time your in my prayers tonight 
god bless xxxx


----------



## Yorkielassy

So sorry nimyra.


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra, I know you must be devastated by this. Know that you are in our thoughts. Remember to breathe and try to take it one day at a time. I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Elliottsmum

Okay ladies i need some advice
I've had cramps since 1dpo. I'm now at 9dpo and I'm so tired of them. Not unbearable pain but very annoying and bad enough i keep making a face that makes my DW all excited that its implantation cramps but its been days now. Anyone have advice? I'm poas tomorrow but it's still early to show pos.


----------



## astito

hi friends,
we gonna try self insemination tomorrow...we did once yesterday. my dh put his semen into a soft cup. then I put the soft cup to my vagina...
tomorrow I will try with a syringe. the problem is the semen yesterday was too thick, I mean too creamy. so is it possible to pull out with syringe? I am planning to add preesed first...Is it better to wait for ten minutes for liquidaion? does this method kill some of the swimmers? Thank you so much if someone can help...baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jury3

Elliotsmum-last month I had the same thing happen. I was convinced my body was pissed off bc of the sperm...something that it hadn't seen in a very long time lol This month hasn't been nearly as bad. I really think my body was just getting used to the whole thing. I wouldn't worry about it though. After AF came they went away. So, hopefully either way you'll get some relief soon!

astito-We use the syringe method. We've sucked it up right away and after it liquifies. It seems to be a little easier to get it all after it liquifies a little, but either way works fine. I don't think it kills more of them, they are supposed to live for about an hour outside the body. Remember there are between 250 million and 500 million sperm in there...it only takes 1! Good luck :)


----------



## astito

thank you Jury3. The amount of the semen was only half of the tablespoon and it seemed to me impossible to get success with this method...


----------



## jury3

The first couple of donations our donor gave us were small amounts. I've read that it doesn't really matter what the volume is so much, it can still hold the same amount of sperm. We considered using the softcup and preseed, but ended up not doing either. I say just do what you are comfortable with. If it doesn't work this month we may consider using the softcup and/or preseed next time.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Thanks jury- you are probably right my body is probably very confused as its never had sperm there before. Haha. If it doesn't go away in a few days and I don't get my BFP I'm calling the doctor, or clinic. 
Thanks again

Astito- good luck FXd for you


----------



## jury3

Have you been testing already? If not, when are you going to? I'm anxious to test...I'm 5 dpo today, waiting at least until 8 dpo. I may wait until 10 or 12 though...we'll see!


----------



## Elliottsmum

Don't test yet if it might make you sad. 
I did test 7dpo no surprise it was neg, but it still made me a little sad. I am going to test tomorrow morning, that will be 10dpo. On a happy note, we did our taxes and are getting back enough to redo our kitchen so if I'm not pregnant this month we are taking on a renovation. We can really only afford it if I do some of the work but there is no way I'm putting a pregnancy on the line. 
If we do the kitchen I'll just keep temping and tracking and pick it up at the end of the reno.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello ladies!!


----------



## jury3

Elliotsmum-Did you test this morning? 

mommy2be-30 weeks! How exciting!


----------



## astito

hi friends,
I did my second insemination this morning. I waited the semen to liqify a little then used a 10 ml syringe.
When I pull the semen into the syringe, there was some air bubles in it. Is this create a problem? 
I inserted the syringe until all part was inside...Is this sufficient?
Thank you friends...baby dusts to all!!!!!


----------



## jury3

We get air bubbles in our's too. This last time we tipped it up and pushed some of the bubbles out, while trying not to push any sperm out. That helped a little. I don't think the air bubbles matter, I just didn't like how they felt when squeezing it in! We push the syringe in as far as possible so it's closer to the cervix. I usually have the entire syringe in as far as I can get it in and still get my fingers around the grips at the end. I try to hold onto it while the wife pushes it in. I can't say it's for sure successful, but that's what we've been doing...


----------



## MrsMM24

*NIM* I have just logged on properly and saw your news. I am so very sorry for your loss! :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I know that is is a devastating situation having gone through it myself in the past. Please be well.


*MOMMY2BE* How are you? I've missed you! Hope all is well as you round this corner in your journey.


*MIZCEE* I hope the results come back favorable Hun, how are you holding up?:dust:


----------



## Elliottsmum

I tested this morning with a frer but I noticed it expired 1/2013 oops it came out neg and so did the dollar store test. I've been having cramps on the right side for 10 days and in the last 2 I developed a full (I have to pee) type feeling. The nurse line at my dr office said it was a concern because it could be trapped air or an infection. I have an appointment this afternoon and I'll get a preg test while I'm there.

Astito - try and get the air out. I'll ask the dr more when I see her.


----------



## astito

thanks so much friends...I hope you get your bfp this cycle...:happydance:...


----------



## mizcee18

Nim- im so sorry this has happened, just the thought is brutal... hang in there. you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Asisto- my wife turned it upright and tapped it a little to get the bubbles to the top then tried to get as much as possible out.

Jury- cant wait for you to be able to test, hope this is your month!

Mrsmm- im holding up good thank you! just waiting til monday for the next ultrasound. but im guessing everything is good because my morning sickness is getting stronger and stronger by the day! lol
we never waited for it to liquify,we insem'd imediately. as far as the volume- it was always around 2-4 ml in the syringe while at the pharmacy the pharmacist said not to go any further than about a finger length inside so thats what we did. 

we used a lube that was similar to preseed the pharmacist recommended the first time we insem'd but found it much better not to use it. 

dont know what the magic, or the secret is, just know it worked!


----------



## jury3

Elliotsmum-How did the doc apt go?

Mizcee-Glad things are going well! I was worried about you after your last post...You should post your methods on the At Home Insemination Success Stories page so we can all learn from you! :)

Astito-If you haven't read the At Home Insemination Success Stories board, you totally should! There are lots of suggestions for you there. I've found it very helpful.


----------



## astito

Jury, I did. This is why I want to give some chance to home insemination before IUI. my dh has ejaculating problems during inside me, but there is no problem with maturbating:shrug:


----------



## Elliottsmum

*Jury* my doctors appointment was nonconclusive. :shrug:
She said it was still early to rule out pregnancy and the office said neg of pregnancy test and there is no sign of UTI but they are sending it to the lab. Basically they just have no idea. She said AF cramps or maybe a uti or maybe nothing. I guess I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## tahreettc

Hi there i read 200 pages before joining this group. Wow i am happy to have a place i can relate with! I have been with my wife 7 years and married for 6months. We have a beautiful 8 year old daughter and have been ttc for 5 months with a known donor using at home ai. This process is a crazy ride. We are in our tww currently. We have only ever insem ONE time each cycle and i am sure that is the reason we have not got a bfp already. I look forward to getting to know you all. We are from ontario canada.


----------



## c.30

Re the air bubbles in the syringe, I would open the syringe packet, draw the syringe in and out and then, as carefully as I could, try to steadily (not too fast, not too slow) draw the sperm into the syringe. Some air bubbles are probably inevitable but, I think someone mentioned this, put the syringe upside down so that the bit that goes inside us is facing upwards and gently tap a few times on the syringe; this will help to get rid of some air bubbles. 

tahreettc, first off welcome :hi: and re the 1 donation a month, I think the most donations I ever had was 3 in one month; the last 6 months that I was trying and the months that I got pregnant (had a MC one month) I only had 1 donation and really, if you can time it as well as possible with GOOD OPK's, temping, checking cervical position (CP) and cervical mucus (CM), imvho, 1 donation is good enough...we only need 1 sperm after all. 

Lots of :dust: to you ladies :)


----------



## jury3

astito-I've definitely heard of that before. I think the at-home insemination is a good idea. It can't hurt to try and it's free! lol It has the same success rate as doing natural insemination, so I don't see any reason why you shouldn't try it. I really hope it works out for you :)


Elliotsmum-Hopefully everything is just fine and you end up with a BFP :) I hope you get some answers soon!

tahreettc-Welcome! I've been to Ontario, it was beautiful! I don't think it's really about how many times you inseminate, it's more about your timing. We have been doing 2-4 inseminations because my O is unpredictable. What kind of things are you doing to track your O?


----------



## astito

...


----------



## astito

...


----------



## astito

Hi Tahreettc...with only one time, sure it is possible, but you should do more to get benefit of higher chance...






c.30 said:


> Lots of :dust: to you ladies :)

thank you c30...I am gonna do this next time...I was really shocking when I saw too much bubbles in the syringe...




jury3 said:


> astito-I've definitely heard of that before. I think the at-home insemination is a good idea. It can't hurt to try and it's free! lol It has the same success rate as doing natural insemination, so I don't see any reason why you shouldn't try it. I really hope it works out for you :)

Jury, I am sure, we all gona share our positive hpt's here and scream together:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 ladies. We're back!! For the ladies I haven't gotten to meet yet, I am the non gestational mom in my relationship. My DW of 12 years had an ectopic pregnancy in December and as a result, we had to take a ttc break while she recovered from surgery. She is now my beloved "one tubed wonder" and we are eager to have our forever baby.


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 ladies. We're back!! For the ladies I haven't gotten to meet yet, I am the non gestational mom in my relationship. My DW of 12 years had an ectopic pregnancy in December and as a result, we had to take a ttc break while she recovered from surgery. She is now my beloved "one tubed wonder" and we are eager to have our forever baby.

Wishing you lots of luck! :dust:


----------



## mizcee18

Jury- i would love to do that, if i knew how to get there! lol ive tried to find the success stories page and havnt had any luck, but i guess i just mostly stick to coming straight to this thread. 

Leah- wishing both of you the best of luck!

tahreettc- welcome, lots of baby dust your way, hopefully this is your last tww!


----------



## Yorkielassy

Good luck Leah


----------



## vanschick3410

Help please!!!!!

My fiancee and I have just begun the at home insemination process. Our donor provides us with the sperm and we go into his guest room to inseminate. This is currently our first time ever trying to conceive. We decided it was best to use the instead soft cups with our donation. We get the sperm within 20 mins put it into the soft cup and insert it around my cervix. I lay elevated for 45 mins then I go to sleep. HOWEVER when I wake up and proceed to take the soft cup out of me and get it out there is some sperm and pinkish blood in the soft cup..... is something wrong? Do I suppose to see some blood? I am really nervous and my husband and I do not know if this is normal or not. Someone PLEASE let me know if they have ever experienced this.


----------



## jury3

Is there a possibility you are scraping or bumping something? If it's just a little bit of pinkish, I wouldn't worry about it. If you feel like there's a significant amount, then you might want to call the doctor and make sure...


----------



## jury3

Here's the link to the success story board, mizcee18:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

AFM I tested this morning (8 dpo) and bfn. I know it's still pretty early though. When I went to the restroom a little bit ago, I noticed the slightest bit of pink. I looked at my cervix and there is a little bit of dark spotting and a spot of creamy/yellowish CM. I am really hoping it is implantation bleeding, but I'm also kind of freaking out that it might be a really short lp for me....I normally have a 13 day lp and this would be 9...Needless to say, I'm freaking out a little....


----------



## astito

it was really too hard to get out the soft cup... maybe my finger is short, i don't know, but it was not easy as described on the internet or in the box for me...


----------



## astito

jury3 said:


> Here's the link to the success story board, mizcee18:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html
> 
> AFM I tested this morning (8 dpo) and bfn. I know it's still pretty early though. When I went to the restroom a little bit ago, I noticed the slightest bit of pink. I looked at my cervix and there is a little bit of dark spotting and a spot of creamy/yellowish CM. I am really hoping it is implantation bleeding, but I'm also kind of freaking out that it might be a really short lp for me....I normally have a 13 day lp and this would be 9...Needless to say, I'm freaking out a little....

your signs really promisin Jury...forget lp, there a lot who get regnant with short lp on fertility friend charts...
did u do your test with frer? Anyway, if this is implementation bleeding, you should get your bfp as early as two days later...


----------



## c.30

vanschick3410 said:


> Help please!!!!!
> 
> My fiancee and I have just begun the at home insemination process. Our donor provides us with the sperm and we go into his guest room to inseminate. This is currently our first time ever trying to conceive. We decided it was best to use the instead soft cups with our donation. We get the sperm within 20 mins put it into the soft cup and insert it around my cervix. I lay elevated for 45 mins then I go to sleep. HOWEVER when I wake up and proceed to take the soft cup out of me and get it out there is some sperm and pinkish blood in the soft cup..... is something wrong? Do I suppose to see some blood? I am really nervous and my husband and I do not know if this is normal or not. Someone PLEASE let me know if they have ever experienced this.

:hi: it's not unknown for some women to spot around the time of ovulation, this coluld be the case for you. If it is more of an amount then spotting, then yes, perhaps talk to your doctor. Good luck.


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls here is my chart what do u think xx https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## vanschick3410

My fiancee and I have just begun the at home insemination process. Our donor provides us with the sperm and we go into his guest room to inseminate. This is currently our first time ever trying to conceive. We decided it was best to use the instead soft cups with our donation. We get the sperm within 20 mins put it into the soft cup and insert it around my cervix. I lay elevated for 45 mins then I go to sleep. HOWEVER when I wake up and proceed to take the soft cup out of me and get it out there is some sperm and pinkish blood in the soft cup..... is something wrong? Do I suppose to see some blood? I am really nervous and my husband and I do not know if this is normal or not. Someone PLEASE let me know if they have ever experienced this.


----------



## HP123

I have refrained from testing. It was very hard. It will be cd30 and will be 13 days past insemination tomorrow. Part of me wants to test and part of me doesn't. ugh.


----------



## jury3

Good luck! You're doing better than me! I cracked at 8 dpo today! lol Now I have some spotting, so I'll prob test tomorrow and the next day out of curiosity. Hoping it's implantation since AF shouldn't be here until Saturday. :? Anyway, hope it's a bfp for you!!!!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Good luck! You're doing better than me! I cracked at 8 dpo today! lol Now I have some spotting, so I'll prob test tomorrow and the next day out of curiosity. Hoping it's implantation since AF shouldn't be here until Saturday. :? Anyway, hope it's a bfp for you!!!!

Bfn :(. I'll test again in two days if AF is not here. My temp is still up and my typical cycle is usually only 28-29 days. I am not sure if the clomid or progesterone is making my cycle longer, but that's what I'm going with today. Good luck to you!!


----------



## jury3

I was bfn this morning as well, but I think I'm only 9 dpo. It's still early for you too though! I have my fx for you!


----------



## Elliottsmum

BFN for me today too, I'm 13dpo and AF is suposed to show up in the next few days but I'm not sure. I just got the worse call of my life yesterday and found out my dad passed away saturday night it was so unexpected and we were trying for his first grandchild. If I don't get my BFP this month I think I will need to take a break.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well im 11dpo and had some brown ewcm never ever had this and this is my chart what do you think please I am due af 2nd march https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## jury3

So sorry to hear that elliotsmum :( :hugs: It's still early, many don't get bfps until AF is actually late. I hope you get a bfp so you can have a little ray of sunshine during this difficult time....


----------



## jury3

mummy-could be a good sign. I'm in a similar position, AF is due March 2nd as well, 9 dpo and I had a slight amount of spotting yesterday. So far I haven't had anymore. Looks like you and I will just be waiting to see if AF shows up or we get a bfp...let's hope it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## c.30

To be honest mummylou, a chart can't really tell you if you're pregnant or not; i have seen some wonderful looking charts in my time and yet AF has still shown up for that person. Likewise, the month I got pregnant, my chart was a right mess at the end cos I couldnt sleep due to excitement/nerves. A chart can give you reassurance when you're waiting to ovulate, by letting you record all the signs (ewcm and cp check) and can then confirm ovulation with the cross hairs but I think the only way a chart can confirm pregnancy is if your temp stays elevated past your luteal phase. I've even had implantation dips which have just turned out to be hormone dips. 

The brown ewcm could be implantation, or it could be spotting in the 2ww. I hope it is implantation, good luck :thumbup::)

For you ladies who've had BFN's, hopefully it's just too early and AF will stay away :dust:


----------



## PiperDilly

Hello ladies!

This will be my first cycle using a donor after many months of TTC without luck and then discovering that my partner's swimmers cannot produce a pregnancy. The frozen donor vials will be arriving in the mail on Thursday(28th) for an at-home insemination on Saturday or Sunday(hopefully). So excited!

Is anyone else inseminating around the same time?


----------



## jury3

Welcome and good luck! If you haven't already, check out this thread for ideas!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## Mummylou23

well it was gone after a little while so now wondering but my boobs ache so much and I feel bloated lol xx


----------



## HP123

AF showed up tonight. Looking forward to trying next month.


----------



## baby4me2013

Sorry HP!!

AFM, I did my first of 4 AIs tonight. A little worried because my Softcup has been causing trouble. Not sure how or why, but its been moving out of place. I was hoping to keep it in overnight but at the rate I'm going I wont be able to even wear it tomorrow :-/


----------



## astito

baby4me2013 said:


> Sorry HP!!
> 
> AFM, I did my first of 4 AIs tonight. A little worried because my Softcup has been causing trouble. Not sure how or why, but its been moving out of place. I was hoping to keep it in overnight but at the rate I'm going I wont be able to even wear it tomorrow :-/

if it is moving, this means you didn't place it correctly...you should not feel it when it is inside if it has been placed correctly...

HP...sorry...next time you will get it, I hope...


----------



## jury3

Sorry hp! Such a bummer...

Baby4me-I'm no help since I haven't ventured in to using them...good luck though!


----------



## mizcee18

hey all!
so i had my ultrasound today and got great news! we saw the fetal pole and was able to hear the heartbeat! the tech said i am 7 weeks and 1 day along, i asked if that was okay being my due date keeps getting pushed out, she said yes because up until this point they were only measuring the sac which is a "crap shoot" her words ha ha... and now measuring the baby is much more accurate.

Sooo it all makes sense come to find out i ovulated super late (about the 20th) which makes everything come together, back when i was temping I was trying to make sense of everything and after a few weeks of charting my o' date completly changed to the 19th. i was thinking what the heck, here i am suppose to o on the 12th, i was disappointed because i stopped insemming on the 16th so i figured i missed it but it all worked out. 

the first trimester sure is scary! thanks all for being there for me.


----------



## ticking.clock

Measurements in early pregnancy can be up to a week "out" either side
The fact that there is a heartbeat is great, congrats x


----------



## HP123

That is awesome Mizcee! The ultra sound was always off when I had my son. I knew the exact date of insemination (we only did one) and conception had to be within 5 days or less of that. My due date calculation, based on measurement, was always different than my due date calculated using weeks. Who knows. :) Good Luck!!


----------



## HP123

I love charting! I know weird. But, I actually am starting to see a pattern which indicates ovulation! That is super exciting.


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls well whatever it was has gone now. Did temp hr earlier than normal so did the bbt adjuster . My chart is on nxt page.


----------



## Mummylou23

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3e61


----------



## jury3

HP123 said:


> I love charting! I know weird. But, I actually am starting to see a pattern which indicates ovulation! That is super exciting.

It is definitely helpful! I'm so glad I started charting...


mizcee18-So exciting! I'm so glad that everything is ok!

AFM-My temp took a big dip today, so I assume I will start today or tomorrow. Plus I feel like I'm getting a cold. Not a good time. Oh well.


----------



## c.30

Aw, hope you feel better soon jury.

Mizcee, this is wonderful news!!!!!

2nd and last try at my 4d scan today; we tried last week but I have an anterior placenta, it's at the front, and my little girl was head down, face against the placenta :dohh: we managed to see a little nose and hand in 4d which was amazing but hoping to be able to coax her a little more today to get some good pics. This 2nd scan is free and if we can't get some good shots then I will get some money back but, I want to "see" my little girl :cloud9: it's at 1pm UK time, keep your fingers and toes crossed for us :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHERYL* I sure hope that you get to take a peek at your LO! 


*MIZCEE* a HB is awesome news!!! At this stage, that is the best actually. The due date won't get more permanent for a while. I am soo happy you chose to chart, I think alot of the time, charting makes all the difference, getting to see the pattern and plan accordingly... Can't wait to hear more during your journey!

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone,

I'm doing okay. Got through the D&C (two actually) and am healing physically. I'm having persistent dizziness (probably still related to hormonal vascular changes in pregnancy) so I'm getting checked out by a cardiologist next week, but hopefully things will settle down as time passes.

Emotionally I'm a wreck and can't stop crying, but I'm finding the miscarriage support board helpful. I'm off work today but am supposed to go back tomorrow. It's difficult to concentrate but I think I'll get through.

We want to try again when we're ready physically and emotionally. I'm not sure yet when that will be. For a while I will probably not be on here much.

Love to you all and deep compassion for those of you who have suffered losses. It is truly heart breaking.


----------



## MrsMM24

*NIM* I am glad to hear that you are healing and on the road to healing. Thank you, having gone through two losses, I know how you are feeling, and understand, staying away for however long it takes, know that we will be here for you when you are ready to return. :hugs: to you and your family!


----------



## jury3

c30-I hope you get to see her today!

Nimyra-Glad to hear your on the road to healing now. I can't even imagine how hard it must be....you're in my thoughts... :hugs:

AFM-AF showed up today, on to cycle #3.


----------



## mindgames77

Anyone on clomid and doing at home insemination? Or has anyone had success with clomid + at home insem?


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Aw, hope you feel better soon jury.
> 
> Mizcee, this is wonderful news!!!!!
> 
> 2nd and last try at my 4d scan today; we tried last week but I have an anterior placenta, it's at the front, and my little girl was head down, face against the placenta :dohh: we managed to see a little nose and hand in 4d which was amazing but hoping to be able to coax her a little more today to get some good pics. This 2nd scan is free and if we can't get some good shots then I will get some money back but, I want to "see" my little girl :cloud9: it's at 1pm UK time, keep your fingers and toes crossed for us :thumbup:

Hope she's behaving!


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Hope she's behaving!

Well she was still head down, in the right position for birth, with the placenta in front of her. There was not enough fluid between her head and the placenta so no 4d photo's or dvd. I'm fine with that though because we did get some great photo's nonetheless. I'll post a few here but all 11 of them, lol, are in my journal (check the link in my sig)

1) Her mouth is open and she may be showing us her tongue, her hand is also on the right side of her chin.
2) Looks like a smile.
3) "talk to the hand mummy" her hand with what looks like long fingers. I felt her move for this pic and then saw that it was the hand; feeling it and seeing it was surreal and wonderful.
4th) A foot!!!! She's got her mummy's size 7's, lol :)
:cloud9:

We saw her little heart beating and heard it and I'll never get bored of that sound. I had some money refunded cos we couldn't get the dvd or the colour photo's but the scan, even after the first visit, really did let me bond with her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10









8.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11









4.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8









foot.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ticking.clock

Awwww fab pics, I love the foot one!
My lil girl is 6 weeks old tomorrow!!!! Going far too fast x


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> Awwww fab pics, I love the foot one!
> My lil girl is 6 weeks old tomorrow!!!! Going far too fast x

I know, it's amazing how fast it goes, I'm always being told to appreciate every second. Even with this pregnancy, the 2nd half has been flying by, it's almost "blink and you'll miss it" :haha:


----------



## astito

c.30...I am very happy to see your baby....so sweat...:baby:
I am 6 dpo and of course negative hpt (poas addict):blush:


----------



## baby4me2013

The pics are fabulous! 

AFM... I've come to unload. I've finished my 4th and final insem this month and yet to have a pos OPK. I am freaking out. But I had a HUGE mood swing tonight out of no where. I am hoping that this means the surge is on it's way and that it's not too late. My timing was not nearly as good this round as last time so I seriously doubt it's going anywhere. This whole process is really awful for the both of us and I'm not sure it is going anywhere. My cycles are all messed up. And the insem thing is so emotionally and financially taxing. 

On top of all this I just started a new job and new hours start next week 
(11a-10p) and I'm not sure how I will factor in AI with that schedule. The current donor will not donate without us both at home when he's here. So I guess if we decide to continue I will have to go back to the drawing board to find someone else. ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to be a party pooper. :wacko:


----------



## astito

feeling af type cramps...weird!!!


----------



## mindgames77

mindgames77 said:


> Anyone on clomid and doing at home insemination? Or has anyone had success with clomid + at home insem?

........:shrug:


----------



## c.30

mindgames77 said:


> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone on clomid and doing at home insemination? Or has anyone had success with clomid + at home insem?
> 
> ........:shrug:Click to expand...

Hi, I'm _pretty_ sure in the couple of years I've been in this thread there have been ladies on clomid who have had success. Check out the posts in this thread from the ladies who have got their BFP's, I would think they would mention clomid if they'd been on it :thumbup: Good luck :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...tificial-insemination-success-stories-20.html


----------



## Drfete

Hi. I'm new to the forum. I started reading from the beginning to see if this question has been asked. But I haven't seen it as yet. So I skipped ahead. I hope that's ok. 

I'm TTC and I'm flying to meet my donor two days from now. To save money I'm going to be staying with a friend, and I don't feel comfortable asking him to Come to my friend's place. Does anyone have any suggestions about how and where we could meet? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## c.30

Drfete said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum. I started reading from the beginning to see if this question has been asked. But I haven't seen it as yet. So I skipped ahead. I hope that's ok.
> 
> I'm TTC and I'm flying to meet my donor two days from now. To save money I'm going to be staying with a friend, and I don't feel comfortable asking him to Come to my friend's place. Does anyone have any suggestions about how and where we could meet?
> 
> Thanks for your help.

Welcome :hi: Here are a few ideas: see if you can book a hotel room for an hour or 2, this is possible at some hotels in the UK. Or, you go to his house to do the insemination, taking your friend if you're comfortable with that and he's ok with that. Failing both of those ideas, I have heard of some donors producing the donation in toilets of supermarkets for example, and then handing it to the recipient who then inseminates in the ladies toilets - the latter would be my very last option but of course, it's what the donor and recipient are both happy with. 

Hope that helps and good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Drfete

Thanks C. I'm so excited. This forum has helped me learn so much already. Thanks to everyone for sharing


----------



## HP123

mindgames77 said:


> Anyone on clomid and doing at home insemination? Or has anyone had success with clomid + at home insem?

I'm using Clomid.


----------



## Mummylou23

af came onto next month starting mothers day xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Booked my reversal! April 9...gonna start TTC in August


----------



## astito

8 dpo...negative wondfo...:cry:


----------



## Mummylou23

8dpo is still very early xxx


----------



## mizcee18

baby4me2013 said:


> The pics are fabulous!
> 
> AFM... I've come to unload. I've finished my 4th and final insem this month and yet to have a pos OPK. I am freaking out. But I had a HUGE mood swing tonight out of no where. I am hoping that this means the surge is on it's way and that it's not too late. My timing was not nearly as good this round as last time so I seriously doubt it's going anywhere. This whole process is really awful for the both of us and I'm not sure it is going anywhere. My cycles are all messed up. And the insem thing is so emotionally and financially taxing.
> 
> On top of all this I just started a new job and new hours start next week
> (11a-10p) and I'm not sure how I will factor in AI with that schedule. The current donor will not donate without us both at home when he's here. So I guess if we decide to continue I will have to go back to the drawing board to find someone else. ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to be a party pooper. :wacko:

i never got a pos opk i got a couple faint lines on the 14th and again on the 17th, i quit insem'ing on the 16th and it worked for me! doc thinks i didnt concieve til around the 20th. there is still hope!


----------



## mizcee18

*nim*- take care of yourself, you and your family are in my thoughts i wish you all the best, we will be here when you return.

*c.30*-those pics are so awesome, too bad about the 4d but those pictures are still very clear i think. 

*jury*-bummer the witch got you, crossing my fingers for next month

*drfete*- welcome! i have found this site super helpfull, i think you will too.


----------



## astito

still negative:((


----------



## c.30

astito said:


> still negative:((

Sometimes the fertilized egg doesn't implant until 11dpo and you would get a BFP about 2 days after that. Some women will get a BFP as early as 9dpo, some won't until AF is due or after; just depends on how those pregnancy hormones build up.


----------



## baby4me2013

Well my third day out my temp dropped below coverline. So I think that pretty much means I didn't ovulate. UGH!!!!


----------



## c.30

baby4me2013 said:


> Well my third day out my temp dropped below coverline. So I think that pretty much means I didn't ovulate. UGH!!!!

Has FF taken away the crosshairs? I used to get a 'fallback temp' most months after ovulation which can just be due to hormones. Could this be what's happened?


----------



## astito

friends, this is fmu...I am very exciting but cautious...Can this be evap. line? I am holdin gmy pee now and go to buy frer...I am gonna update you...


https://i46.tinypic.com/4j5fgy.jpg


----------



## Elliottsmum

Hi ladies. 
Well AF showed up tuesday while on my way to be with my family. We are still talking about taking this month off. The funeral service is on the 16th which is probably too close to O and with the stress it will be hard to catch the little egg this time anyway.

Astito- my FXd for you I've not seen a evap line so I can't confirm for you

Cheryl- the 3Ds look great what a cute little face.


----------



## happyh29

that doesnt look like a evap to me!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Astito.... that looks very promising!!!! I'll be checking in to see the update. Meanwhile...I'm offering a cautious congrats on the likely BFP!


----------



## c.30

I agree,that 2nd line looks promising, will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have to agree, that looks VERY promising!! Good luck!


----------



## astito

Thanks friends. Unfortunately, frer was bfn. I don't know what to think...I did two frer, both were negative...As I know, frer is more sensitive than wondfo, so it is probably evap. line....may be the most beautiful evap.line...
why all bad things finds me?:cry:


----------



## jury3

astito-Did you test again today?


----------



## astito

yes, with dollar store....bfn...it was obviously evap...
I am gonna do one more two days later, at 13 dpo...there is still a very very little hope...


----------



## mindgames77

I got my BFP! Blood test came back negative though...but may be too early? I'm still getting positives since the blood test, and they are getting darker. Some of these tests are from before the blood test, and some are from after.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## ticking.clock

Usually the results are more accurate from a blood test, 
Fingers crossed its cos it's early days x


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well af has finished - so on started taking my temp for this month and I am awaiting to start donation.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone! Tonight we inseminate for the first time since our loss. It's weird how equally scared and excited I am. It feels like my tummy is doing cartwheels. We had planned on SMEP but since we moved to the suburbs and we are a bit further from our KD than we were before, we decided to eliminate the early days. Gas prices affect everything....even our donation schedule. LOL! So, today DW poas for an OPK for the first time a.) in our new home and b.) since our angel got their wings. I may be a bit of a needy nancy this cycle. I don't want to weight DW down with my fears as I am sure she has enough of her own. We talked about them before deciding to try and I feel like I want her to be as at peace with all of it as she can be while we are in full on TTC mode. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mizcee18

mindgames77 said:


> I got my BFP! Blood test came back negative though...but may be too early? I'm still getting positives since the blood test, and they are getting darker. Some of these tests are from before the blood test, and some are from after.

depends on what kind of blood test was taken, there are 2 different kinds, a qualitative and a quantitative, one tests the exact amount of hcg and the other one just gives you a yes or no, from what my doc said that one isnt any more accurate than a home pregnancy test, good luck!!!


----------



## c.30

Good luck with insems Leah, we're here for you if you need us :hugs:

Mummylou, glad AF has gone, good luck with donations :thumbup:

Mindgames, really hope mizcee is right, good luck.


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks c.30 thanks x I am glad I found a different donor as just had text off other saying will donate if I can I am shocked that's not commitment


----------



## astito

sometimes the lab.'s tests can be wrong. what did they say on your positive urine tests?


----------



## MrsMM24

*ASITO* 9 DPO is very early and likely won't be seen on a FRER, give it a few days and try not to stress so you can see beautiful pink lines later, that line so far looks very promising!:dust:


*MINDGAMES* CONGRATS!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! A blood test is most accurate, yes, but it still has to be done a considerable time after Implantation... FXD that you have a sticky bean on board!:dust:


*LEAH* so very happy to see you back on the TTC journey. I know that I will remain around until I see your BFP!!!:dust:


----------



## Yorkielassy

Good luck with the insems Leah.


----------



## mindgames77

I have no doubt that there must have been some error on the blood test...two days later and....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MUST have been a blood test error, I agree


----------



## ticking.clock

Well I might get to have #4 as my oh is thinking of having his snip reversed :happydance:


----------



## Yorkielassy

Congrats mindgames.


----------



## c.30

Thems pretty strong lines mindgames, congrats!!!!!!!!! Are they doing another blood test or have you seen your doctor?

Ticking, that's great news :thumbup: LOVE your avatar pic, very cute :)


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well had 2 lots so far today and two days ago so its a good starting leading up to it don't think will ov till next weekend but every day day till pos and then 3 days in a row we have agreed.


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Thems pretty strong lines mindgames, congrats!!!!!!!!! Are they doing another blood test or have you seen your doctor?
> 
> Ticking, that's great news :thumbup: LOVE your avatar pic, very cute :)

Thanks, she's 7 weeks old today, it's gone so quick!


----------



## MrsMM24

*TICKING* that is good to hear, GL in the quest for a possible #4....:dust:


*MINDGAMES* having used a fertility clinic for years, they only test with blood test and they wait a pretty good amount of time, I wouldn't say it was an error, just EARLY blood test. Hoepfully you are going back and the test confirms that strong BFP we all see! CONGRATS again Hun! I have had you on my testing threads in the past so I know this has been long awaited!:happydance:


----------



## astito

yes, apperently, blood test was error...your tests are getting darker...


----------



## LeahMSta

Beautiful Lines Mindgames! I imagine the blood test was just a bit early. I hope you have a H&H 9 months and beyond! ;)

AFM I am back in TTC mode in full force. Charting, tellin DW when to pee on stuff, and trying to make all 3 of our schedules work for insems. We are stuggling a bit with negotiating who travels where and when because our new home is about 25 min out of town and previously we were 10 min away. We have another insem tonight and DW forgot to take softcups with her to work and Donor forgot about a meeting he had for his son's FB league :dohh: So, we are waiting til the last minute to see who is going where when. Tons of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## astito

blood test wasn't early...urine tests cannot show positive before hcg in blood.


----------



## ticking.clock

astito said:


> blood test wasn't early...urine tests cannot show positive before hcg in blood.

That's correct,
Blood tests have an Hcg threshold of 5mui
And urine tests usually start at 25mui


----------



## LeahMSta

astito said:


> blood test wasn't early...urine tests cannot show positive before hcg in blood.

It is certainly possible that there was a mistake made by the lab doing the test though.


----------



## astito

yess, but I didn't understand why some friends here said ''blood test was a little early'' to mindgames77 when she got negative with blood and very clear bfp with urine test? she had already had the positive urine test....And it was time to go for blood test. Unfortunately, it seems the lab she went did a big mistake...


----------



## c.30

Not that it all matters, lol, as we've all said, those tests are BFP's so congrats again mindgames :D


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Not that it all matters, lol, as we've all said, those tests are BFP's so congrats again mindgames :D

It could as a positive urine test but neg blood test can be a sign of a problem,

Hopefully it's just an error but as we know things don't always end well x


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Not that it all matters, lol, as we've all said, those tests are BFP's so congrats again mindgames :D
> 
> It could as a positive urine test but neg blood test can be a sign of a problem,
> 
> Hopefully it's just an error but as we know things don't always end well xClick to expand...

Yeah, fingers crossed for MG :flower: x


----------



## LeahMSta

The never-ending wait for a smile is making me insane. Lol! It is crazy how TTC makes time slow so much. It felt like time was flying by while DW was recovering. I guess is just a case of the proverbial wasted pot huh? :shrug:


----------



## jury3

We are getting ready to start insems. CM is starting to look fertile, so we should get our smiley soon. 

Congrats mindgames! So exciting!

Good luck Leah!

ticking-She is adorable! I love that little outfit :)


----------



## ticking.clock

Thanks jury3, my mum made it for her x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

ticking.clock said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Not that it all matters, lol, as we've all said, those tests are BFP's so congrats again mindgames :D
> 
> It could as a positive urine test but neg blood test can be a sign of a problem,
> 
> Hopefully it's just an error but as we know things don't always end well xClick to expand...

I've had this on two occasions. Positive urine and negative blood. The first turned out to be a benign cyst on my ovary, easily removed. The second ended in miscarriage. Not to be the downer or anything, just saying...


----------



## ticking.clock

There has to be a reason for it, I would be requesting a repeat test rather than dismissing it x


----------



## firechild30

Hello again. Congrats to all the bfps! 
Leah- I am so sorry for what you went through, but I do hope you will receive a miracle as reward for your trials.

After a few months off, I think we are ready to try again. I've had labs repeated, get results tomorrow, have u/s scheduled for Fri to check lining and ovaries. 
Trying to be excited, but so scared of disappointments.


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome back firechild! This makes this cycle even more awesome. Thanks for your wishes. We could only hope for things to be that easy  I hope that your ultrasound goes well and you find yourself good and pregnant in a flash. 

AFM we are still just temping and doing insems waiting for a pos OPK. We have another one today. Nothing to do but wait that eggy out.:coffee:


----------



## c.30

Welcome back firechild, it's good to see you, good luck for your next try :dust:

Leah, hope you get that smiley real soon! :dust: for you too :)


----------



## mindgames77

Haha everyone is still talking about this? 

Ok well how's this...? I have no doubt in my mind that I am, indeed, pregnant. My hpts are getting darker and darker, my symptoms are increasing by the day, and I just KNOW. 

I have no idea what went wrong with the blood test. I have heard that most doctors won't send for a blood test until you've at least missed your period. I was sent 4-6 days before my period was due. My doctor was not concerned, and just said we'd repeat the blood test around the 15th of March. If it was something to worry about, I'm sure he would have followed up with more bloodwork or an ultrasound immediately. Can't we just celebrate?


----------



## c.30

Well said mindgames, I'm very happy for you :D


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm excited for you Mindgames! Trust your body and your doctor. I wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months and beyond.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girl just read the 8 ways of ovulation on here . and I was wondering it says its best few days before ov and day of ov. so wondering as I ovulated cd 13 last cycle im cd 10 today and done a donation do we do it cd 11,12,13 or wait till opk is pos as I ovulated day after pos opk last month


----------



## MrsMM24

*MINDGAMES* Definitely said that correct, I know having interacted with you for some time now, that I am EXCITED and Happy for you:happydance: You BETTER be celebrating (as much as the LO in the belly will allow:haha:)


*FIRECHILD* Welcome Back Hun! GL :dust:


*LEAH* hang in there, your dark pink BFP is around the nearest corner.


*CHERYL* Happy 32 Weeks! 8 months preggo!!


----------



## ticking.clock

No one is telling you not to be happy mind games, just be a little cautious that's all
Having lost a baby by MMC I know how hard it is to hear bad news


----------



## c.30

I'm sorry to be disagreeing with people in here but again, if MG doesn't want to be cautious, that's her look out; no one can tell another person how to feel.

When I had my early MC, I kept the hope alive even though I was told from day 1 by a dr that the pregnancy wasn't likely to be successful; for me, believing and hoping that my little bean would stick I think helped with the process that I went through in those weeks. 

At the moment MG is happy and wants people to be happy for her and with her cos she's getting clear BFP's. If that's how she wants to go forward, who is anyone to say she should feel/be any different? :flower:


----------



## mindgames77

Because really...is there any denying this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mindgames77

It was more the comment about be "dismissing" things that was upsetting for me! I was just following my doctors instructions and waiting until I've certainly missed my period.

Which I have, and I just had a repeat blood test at 11:00am. I should have my results in the morning.


----------



## Mummylou23

have you had a scan mindgames?? how far should you be hun x theres so many pages to catch up. when was af due


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girl just read the 8 ways of ovulation on here . and I was wondering it says its best few days before ov and day of ov. so wondering as I ovulated cd 13 last cycle im cd 10 today and done a donation do we do it cd 11,12,13 or wait till opk is pos as I ovulated day after pos opk last month


----------



## jury3

mindgames-I'm excited for you! Your tests look great and I'm sure your blood test results will come back just fine. 

I know people are just trying to share their stories and suggest caution, but sometimes that can really bring someone down when they don't want to be brought down...or when there is no real reason to be brought down. Our donor's wife likes to throw out that it took them a year to get pregnant. For someone just starting out and who has a slight disadvantage because they don't have sperm handy every time they want it, it is totally discouraging. I have to keep my head up though because I know our situations are different (she wasn't doing anything to confirm O, no opks, no temping, etc and she has PCOS). Everyone's story is not the same. Like I said, your tests look great. I think we should let the doctor figure it out. I'm sure it will all turn out just fine! Cheers to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## jury3

Mummylou23 said:


> hi girl just read the 8 ways of ovulation on here . and I was wondering it says its best few days before ov and day of ov. so wondering as I ovulated cd 13 last cycle im cd 10 today and done a donation do we do it cd 11,12,13 or wait till opk is pos as I ovulated day after pos opk last month

Do you always ovulate on the same day? Are you saying you've already done 1 donation this month? It sounds like you might want to wait for the positive opk....


----------



## Mummylou23

done three so far and doing another weds and once got pos opk three days in a row


----------



## LeahMSta

We got our smiley today!! This means that the first grueling 2ww in a long while is approaching. We are inseminating tonight and tomorrow an then Thursday we will have the last one of the cycle. We stuck to our tradition of Chinese food and fortune cookies. Here's to hoping that We don't have to wait another year.


----------



## HP123

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/heidipeppers/9784aac0-adb2-41e1-9917-6109f3fe310c.jpghttps://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/heidipeppers/f07e7acb-6737-440f-b843-db3af76e6d74.jpg

After 8 months... I finally got a peak reading on my monitor AND (for good measure) a positive OPK! 100mg of Clomid is all it took. Spermies are on their way!


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Welcome back firechild, it's good to see you, good luck for your next try :dust:
> 
> Leah, hope you get that smiley real soon! :dust: for you too :)

Look at your beautiful baby! Forgive me if I missed somewhere; do you know what you're having or chosen a name? 

Thanks MrsM and Leah!
Labs were good. took 150mg clomid cd5-9. The days til u/s seem very long! I am getting more excited the closer we get. started opk today, but no smiley.

Good luck to everyone receiving donations, hope winter babies are in our futures!


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back firechild, it's good to see you, good luck for your next try :dust:
> 
> Leah, hope you get that smiley real soon! :dust: for you too :)
> 
> Look at your beautiful baby! Forgive me if I missed somewhere; do you know what you're having or chosen a name?
> 
> Thanks MrsM and Leah!
> Labs were good. took 150mg clomid cd5-9. The days til u/s seem very long! I am getting more excited the closer we get. started opk today, but no smiley.
> 
> Good luck to everyone receiving donations, hope winter babies are in our futures!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I'm having a girl, called Deanna and she's due in 7 weeks and 6 days :cloud9: on May 6th :)

Leah and HP, hooray for smiley's and peaks - I know they used to get me very excited, lol. Good luck with donations :dust: 

Firechild, hope you get your smiley soon :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Leah and HP - Good luck ladies!!! It's always so exciting to see the smiley faces lol Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:

AFM-Lots of EWCM starting, just waiting for our smiley. We start insems tonight though and will do them Thurs and Sat as well.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Leah and HP - Good luck ladies!!! It's always so exciting to see the smiley faces lol Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:
> 
> AFM-Lots of EWCM starting, just waiting for our smiley. We start insems tonight though and will do them Thurs and Sat as well.

Good Luck Jury!


----------



## mindgames77

Ok ladies. This will hopefully give hope to anyone who has been in my situation and basically been told to be cautious. My first blood test was negative. Despite positive hpts. I was only 10 or 12 dpo when I took it. This blood test....

HCG is at 500 which is perfect (and even slightly high) for 4 weeks and 3 days PREGNANT. 

So yes, there is such thing as a false positive, my doctor told me it was simply too early. 


Thank you to everyone who supported me and let me celebrate my happy news!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats hun xxx

hope it's a happy & healthy nine months for you xxx


----------



## c.30

mindgames77 said:


> Ok ladies. This will hopefully give hope to anyone who has been in my situation and basically been told to be cautious. My first blood test was negative. Despite positive hpts. I was only 10 or 12 dpo when I took it. This blood test....
> 
> HCG is at 500 which is perfect (and even slightly high) for 4 weeks and 3 days PREGNANT.
> 
> So yes, there is such thing as a false positive, my doctor told me it was simply too early.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who supported me and let me celebrate my happy news!

This has made my day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mindgames77

c.30 said:


> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. This will hopefully give hope to anyone who has been in my situation and basically been told to be cautious. My first blood test was negative. Despite positive hpts. I was only 10 or 12 dpo when I took it. This blood test....
> 
> HCG is at 500 which is perfect (and even slightly high) for 4 weeks and 3 days PREGNANT.
> 
> So yes, there is such thing as a false positive, my doctor told me it was simply too early.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who supported me and let me celebrate my happy news!
> 
> This has made my day :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! You've been the most supportive! 

This has made MY day as well! Now I just am so scared to get my first ultrasound! I was on clomid! What if its twins!? Haha. More to love! :cloud9:


----------



## HP123

Ideally we would have inseminated Saturday, Tuesday and Thursday but our donor was out of town and couldn't ship on Saturday. I got a peak reading on my monitor on Monday and we inseminated today. My question is, do you think it would be worth it to ask for a donation for Thursday (have him ship on Wednesday night) if my monitor is still giving me peak readings?


----------



## HP123

mindgames77 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. This will hopefully give hope to anyone who has been in my situation and basically been told to be cautious. My first blood test was negative. Despite positive hpts. I was only 10 or 12 dpo when I took it. This blood test....
> 
> HCG is at 500 which is perfect (and even slightly high) for 4 weeks and 3 days PREGNANT.
> 
> So yes, there is such thing as a false positive, my doctor told me it was simply too early.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who supported me and let me celebrate my happy news!
> 
> This has made my day :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! You've been the most supportive!
> 
> This has made MY day as well! Now I just am so scared to get my first ultrasound! I was on clomid! What if its twins!? Haha. More to love! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congratulations! I am using Clomid too and am worried/excited about the possibility of twins.


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats mindgames xx oh might be twins then lol xx


----------



## LeahMSta

mindgames77 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindgames77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. This will hopefully give hope to anyone who has been in my situation and basically been told to be cautious. My first blood test was negative. Despite positive hpts. I was only 10 or 12 dpo when I took it. This blood test....
> 
> HCG is at 500 which is perfect (and even slightly high) for 4 weeks and 3 days PREGNANT.
> 
> So yes, there is such thing as a false positive, my doctor told me it was simply too early.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who supported me and let me celebrate my happy news!
> 
> This has made my day :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! You've been the most supportive!
> 
> This has made MY day as well! Now I just am so scared to get my first ultrasound! I was on clomid! What if its twins!? Haha. More to love! :cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance: thank you so much for sharing your happy news!!!! I am thrilled and I hope you enjoy every moment of expecting.


----------



## jury3

Congrats mindgames!!! So glad to hear it was good news!

hp-Can you wait and see if you are still getting a peak reading tomorrow and let him know? If you O tomorrow, then you could still have 24 hours or so to do an insem.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Congrats mindgames!!! So glad to hear it was good news!
> 
> hp-Can you wait and see if you are still getting a peak reading tomorrow and let him know? If you O tomorrow, then you could still have 24 hours or so to do an insem.

That's what I was thinking but I read that you usually ovulate between 24 and 36 hours after you get your first peak (or positive OPK) and Thursday morning would be 72 hours! I don't want to waste it! I don't know what to do.


----------



## jury3

Keep in mind they say an egg lives for 12-48 hours after you ovulate (most estimate within 24 hours though). So, if you O sometime tomorrow, there still could be a slight chance for Thursday. However, I think you timed it pretty well. You will have sperm up there ready and waiting when you O! I think you'd be fine not spending the money to have it shipped. Only do it if you feel like you need one more for good measure.


----------



## astito

mindgames, why were you on clomid? did you have ovulating problems? is it better we use it even if we have regular cycles and lh surge? I am asking this because I have no insurance and if clomid is really helpful, I may visit a doctor even if it costs a lot...


----------



## Elliottsmum

Congrats mindgames, such great news. So IF it is twins what are your thoughts? My DW would be thrilled she keeps saying "it's two for one, how can that be bad" my thought is more...its twice the work. 
What do you ladies think?

Astito- someone said before that Walmart has clomid for like $12 so it's not that expensive.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Keep in mind they say an egg lives for 12-48 hours after you ovulate (most estimate within 24 hours though). So, if you O sometime tomorrow, there still could be a slight chance for Thursday. However, I think you timed it pretty well. You will have sperm up there ready and waiting when you O! I think you'd be fine not spending the money to have it shipped. Only do it if you feel like you need one more for good measure.

I just did a OPK and it was negative. I guess my surge is over. I sure hope I timed it right!!! It'll be interesting to see when I get my cross hairs on my chart.


----------



## HP123

astito said:


> mindgames, why were you on clomid? did you have ovulating problems? is it better we use it even if we have regular cycles and lh surge? I am asking this because I have no insurance and if clomid is really helpful, I may visit a doctor even if it costs a lot...

Clomid for me was $28 for 5-50mg pills and $33 for 10-50mg pills. I got mine at Walgreens. Clomid is cheap. It would be the doctor appointments and tests they will run to determine if you need the Clomid or not that will be costly.


----------



## jury3

HP-I think you timed it just right! Good luck! I hope you get to see a bfp this month :)

Elliotsmum-I would be freaked out if we ended up with twins. I can see both sides...I think it would be a blessing, but it would be a lot of work! However, I will take what I can get lol


----------



## HP123

Elliottsmum said:


> Congrats mindgames, such great news. So IF it is twins what are your thoughts? My DW would be thrilled she keeps saying "it's two for one, how can that be bad" my thought is more...its twice the work.
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Astito- someone said before that Walmart has clomid for like $12 so it's not that expensive.

It's a 10% increased risk of multiples when taking Clomid. It's a risk my OB goes over every time she prescribes Clomid for me. It was something we really had to think about because I am already over 35 and that alone poses an increased health risk. Having twins over 35 is an even bigger health risk. In the end, we decided that it was worth the risk. 
I agree it's more work, but I also agree with your DW. :winkwink: It's terrifying and exciting to think about having twins.


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> HP-I think you timed it just right! Good luck! I hope you get to see a bfp this month :)
> 
> Elliotsmum-I would be freaked out if we ended up with twins. I can see both sides...I think it would be a blessing, but it would be a lot of work! However, I will take what I can get lol

Thanks Jury! I hope you get a BFP this month too!!!


----------



## kezza78

HP- just a quicky about CBFM. It will automatically give you 2 peak day's, so don't bother wasting your sticks after the first peak. xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

Congrats :happydance: MindGames!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## LeahMSta

I hope tomorrow's temp confirms O and in a few days we can get to testing. I'm totally ready to know that our forever baby is in there cooking. Bring on the happily ever after.


----------



## HP123

kezza78 said:


> HP- just a quicky about CBFM. It will automatically give you 2 peak day's, so don't bother wasting your sticks after the first peak. xx

Kezza- Thanks! Don't you have to keep using the sticks when it tells you so the monitor can continue learning your cycle?


----------



## c.30

HP123 said:


> kezza78 said:
> 
> 
> HP- just a quicky about CBFM. It will automatically give you 2 peak day's, so don't bother wasting your sticks after the first peak. xx
> 
> Kezza- Thanks! Don't you have to keep using the sticks when it tells you so the monitor can continue learning your cycle?Click to expand...

At the start I still tested the day after the 2nd peak so that the monitor could learn my cycles. Some would say that was a waste of 1 stick but it made me feel reassured that i was doing it right. Once I learnt my cycles a bit better, I would re-use an old stick on that 3rd day after the 2 peaks because, either my temp had risen or I'd got my second smiley and was VERY confident that I was about to ov or had. 

I guess it's up to the user; if testing after your second day of peak reassures you HP, I'd carry on doing it. If however, it's say your 7th month of trying and your monitor would probably know you by now, you could think about using an old stick - it's really just to save a few penny's and like I said, up to the user.

Good luck all :)


----------



## kezza78

It's totally up to you HP but it is designed to give you 2 peak days. I used to use an old stick as C.30 said. You could also use cheap opk's after the first peak to see how your cycle goes and save some cash. xx


----------



## HP123

c.30 said:


> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezza78 said:
> 
> 
> HP- just a quicky about CBFM. It will automatically give you 2 peak day's, so don't bother wasting your sticks after the first peak. xx
> 
> Kezza- Thanks! Don't you have to keep using the sticks when it tells you so the monitor can continue learning your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> At the start I still tested the day after the 2nd peak so that the monitor could learn my cycles. Some would say that was a waste of 1 stick but it made me feel reassured that i was doing it right. Once I learnt my cycles a bit better, I would re-use an old stick on that 3rd day after the 2 peaks because, either my temp had risen or I'd got my second smiley and was VERY confident that I was about to ov or had.
> 
> I guess it's up to the user; if testing after your second day of peak reassures you HP, I'd carry on doing it. If however, it's say your 7th month of trying and your monitor would probably know you by now, you could think about using an old stick - it's really just to save a few penny's and like I said, up to the user.
> 
> Good luck all :)Click to expand...

Thanks C.30. You're right, you'd think after 7months the monitor would know my cycle. However, during those 7 months I was having anovulatory periods so I never got a peak reading. I assume because I was getting high days for the entire 20 days I was testing that my estrogen was increasing but I never had a LH surge. Using the monitor is how I knew something was wrong! Taking 100mg of Clomid this month has given my body what it needed to get that LH surge! I still don't know if I ovulated 100% yet but I will have my BBT and 21 day progesterone to tell me for sure. Today the monitor said not to test. It's the first month of not testing for 20 days in a row! I actually wasted a stick this morning because I assumed the monitor would ask for one but it didn't. :happydance: Not sure I will use the "old stick" trick but I love knowing all of this information. :thumbup:


----------



## mindgames77

astito said:


> mindgames, why were you on clomid? did you have ovulating problems? is it better we use it even if we have regular cycles and lh surge? I am asking this because I have no insurance and if clomid is really helpful, I may visit a doctor even if it costs a lot...

I had irregular cycles and my husband is a paraplegic, so our fertility doctor prescribed it to us. 

In Canada, since I don't have medical through work, my prescriptions are not covered. I took 100mg of clomid for 5 days. So 10 pills total, and it was $75. 
Worth it!


----------



## mindgames77

Elliottsmum said:


> Congrats mindgames, such great news. So IF it is twins what are your thoughts? My DW would be thrilled she keeps saying "it's two for one, how can that be bad" my thought is more...its twice the work.
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Astito- someone said before that Walmart has clomid for like $12 so it's not that expensive.

I would be thrilled with one baby, or two babies! But it would just be slightly more nerve wracking with two. I mean I'm a FTM so two babies would be more of a struggle, financially, emotionally, etc. but it would be worth it. My only hope is that if they're twins, I hope it's a boy and girl haha. That way I won't feel the absolute NEED to try again in the future....trying to conceive was one of the most difficult processes I've ever been through, not fun. The outcome will be totally worth it all though.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MINDGAMES* CONGRATS! Again... :happydance: Just as I said, it was just too early. WIshing you and DH a H&H 9 months!


*LEAH and HP* GL with insems!!! :dust:


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> I hope tomorrow's temp confirms O and in a few days we can get to testing. I'm totally ready to know that our forever baby is in there cooking. Bring on the happily ever after.

I'll be you'll get crosshairs for either today or yesterday. Good luck in the 2ww! We are still waiting to O (no positive opk yet either), did our first insem last night though and have another one tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## jury3

For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...


----------



## c.30

HP123 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HP123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezza78 said:
> 
> 
> HP- just a quicky about CBFM. It will automatically give you 2 peak day's, so don't bother wasting your sticks after the first peak. xx
> 
> Kezza- Thanks! Don't you have to keep using the sticks when it tells you so the monitor can continue learning your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> At the start I still tested the day after the 2nd peak so that the monitor could learn my cycles. Some would say that was a waste of 1 stick but it made me feel reassured that i was doing it right. Once I learnt my cycles a bit better, I would re-use an old stick on that 3rd day after the 2 peaks because, either my temp had risen or I'd got my second smiley and was VERY confident that I was about to ov or had.
> 
> I guess it's up to the user; if testing after your second day of peak reassures you HP, I'd carry on doing it. If however, it's say your 7th month of trying and your monitor would probably know you by now, you could think about using an old stick - it's really just to save a few penny's and like I said, up to the user.
> 
> Good luck all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks C.30. You're right, you'd think after 7months the monitor would know my cycle. However, during those 7 months I was having anovulatory periods so I never got a peak reading. I assume because I was getting high days for the entire 20 days I was testing that my estrogen was increasing but I never had a LH surge. Using the monitor is how I knew something was wrong! Taking 100mg of Clomid this month has given my body what it needed to get that LH surge! I still don't know if I ovulated 100% yet but I will have my BBT and 21 day progesterone to tell me for sure. Today the monitor said not to test. It's the first month of not testing for 20 days in a row! I actually wasted a stick this morning because I assumed the monitor would ask for one but it didn't. :happydance: Not sure I will use the "old stick" trick but I love knowing all of this information. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah, there you go, didn't realise you had anov cycles, that's where the monitor can come in very handy! Glad the info helps :thumbup:

Jury, the one time I tried just putting the donation in the softcup, it spilled out over the top :dohh: (Eww, lol) this could have been because I put too much pre-seed in the cup as I know someone who used this method without any spillage. I only did it that once cos I was having to leave the hotel I was staying in so didn't have time to do the lying down for an hour before softcup which was my routine.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I think that may have been my problem too. Maybe next time I will put preseed in myself first and then put the cup in...


----------



## Nimyra

Don't put more than 1-2ml of preseed in the cup. It will spill if you put too much in!

if you only put a little bit (i just "grease" the bottom of the cup lightly) it shouldn't spill.


----------



## firechild30

Congrats mindgames! How exciting...what is your due date? What cds did you take clomid?
We did clomid Aug-Nov- doc determined 150mg worked best for us (to get the right day 21 numbers). So, he started us right back on 150mg after a 3 month break. I do ovulate on my own and have very regular cycles- but my progesterone was low and our Dr. said clomid would give me stronger o.

We are doing one insemination this month (previously, we would do 3-5). Also, I have not been temping- I found that I would obsess and stress myself out over individual temps and interpreting my chart as a whole. I am trying to decrease my stress with the whole process. I am trying to be more positive and even have fun with the trying (I started a baby board on pinterest. 
Hopefully tomorrow is a good day for us- if everything checks out with the u/s, the Dr said he may give me a trigger shot and then we need to inseminate Saturday. I have been praying and praying and praying!

Regarding the twin discussion- I would be happy and feel blessed, but I think I would be so nervous my entire pregnancy because of all the increased risk.

Good luck to everyone getting donations, I keep you in my prayers also.


----------



## Mummylou23

OMG!!! help!!! I did a digi opk yest and was negative woke up this morning to tons of ewcm and this is my chart omg omg I cant have ovulated! I got neg digi yet got pos digi last month and ovulated day after it!! what do I do ??
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c.30

Can't see the chart but haven't you had insems already??? If so and you have ov'ed then surely you're covered? :flower:


----------



## Mummylou23

ive uploaded it as a photo now hun if you wanna see. and had donor Monday yesterday doing today and tomorrow if poss. and did last Friday too. we did it day before ov and day after ov before and didn't work that cycle


----------



## c.30

As I said, I think you're covered


----------



## firechild30

Mummylou23 said:


> ive uploaded it as a photo now hun if you wanna see. and had donor Monday yesterday doing today and tomorrow if poss. and did last Friday too. we did it day before ov and day after ov before and didn't work that cycle

I would say the timing looks great! Good luck!


----------



## jury3

Did you just start opks yesterday? If so, maybe you missed the surge? Your temp from today could be a fluke, you'll have to wait and see if it stays up. However, I'm pretty sure you are covered either way!


----------



## Mummylou23

is it worth me getting some normal opks or not?


----------



## jury3

I think the digi opks work just fine. I love mine. Like I said, if you just started opks last night, you might have missed the surge.


----------



## Mummylou23

I did on on cd 10 too and that neg


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all.....I believe the 2ww has officially begun! Exciting and terrifying. I forgot how invested I get. I am currently planning life as if we are already pregnant. Lol!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...

Jury - I love that you seem to ask the questions I want to know the answers to! We decided to use the softcup this time too and a little bit spilled out when I inserted it. We did not use preseed. Should I? Our donation is mixed with TYB to feed the sperm while on their trip from OH. It's already pretty watery and didn't think the preseed was necessary. 

We changed from using the syringe last month because it seemed like a lot was leaking out. Every time the plunger was pushed more would leak out! I think we lost a lot less using the softcup. After the obligatory 30 minutes of handstands, I laid down for 30 minutes. I then wore the softcup for about 4 hours after that. When I took it out, there was still some semen left in it. It was about 1/3 of what we had originally put in. Is that normal?


----------



## jury3

leah-We do the same thing! We are always saying, "well we can't do that" and such. It's hard being in that limbo....planning like you're preggo just in case and then back to not having to worry about it. 

hp-I bet you have a little more since it's mixed already. So it comes out even while the syringe is still in? That could also be because there's more volume bc it's already mixed...I wouldn't worry about the preseed since it's already mixed. If the cup has less leakage than the syringe, I would keep doing that. Can you tilt it more? I've heard some say that they kind of scoop it along the bottom side of vaginal wall...I haven't tried it myself, but maybe you could try that? I think we are going to try the cup again but with very little preseed this time. I love the cup though, so nice not worrying about leakage!


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> leah-We do the same thing! We are always saying, "well we can't do that" and such. It's hard being in that limbo....planning like you're preggo just in case and then back to not having to worry about it.
> 
> hp-I bet you have a little more since it's mixed already. So it comes out even while the syringe is still in? That could also be because there's more volume bc it's already mixed...I wouldn't worry about the preseed since it's already mixed. If the cup has less leakage than the syringe, I would keep doing that. Can you tilt it more? I've heard some say that they kind of scoop it along the bottom side of vaginal wall...I haven't tried it myself, but maybe you could try that? I think we are going to try the cup again but with very little preseed this time. I love the cup though, so nice not worrying about leakage!

We have about 7ml of semen and TYB. Is that a lot? I don't know how much it should be but it's more than half of the 10ml syringe. How much is a typical "donation" amount? I've watched the softcup video a few times and feel like I got it in perfectly. I am absolutely going to try to tilt it a little more next time. I love the cup too. Did you have "extra" when you took it out?


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls couldn't do donation tonight but tonight is first day of tons of ewcm so think its beg of fertile time you think? we are doing today 15th march sat and sunday hoping temps will confirm ov by tues as I don't have any more opks left did donation last fri snf this Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all.....I believe the 2ww has officially begun! Exciting and terrifying. I forgot how invested I get. I am currently planning life as if we are already pregnant. Lol!

Chart is looking good so far......


----------



## firechild30

Please pray for us! Today is a big day: u/s and possible trigger...will inseminate tonight or tomorrow based on Dr recommendation.- if the u/s shows everything in there to be in good shape. 
I want this to be it so badly! I've been praying continuously...not just for me...for you girls too. This journey can be so trying and a roller coaster of emotions. it will be wo worth it to hold a little miracle in our arms! Good luck to each of you, whatever stage you are in! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow! This could finally be it!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well this is my chart temp was a lot lower than yesterday so I take the high temp out of leave it as ov hasn't been confirmed yet x www.fertilityfriend.com/3e3e61


----------



## jury3

firechild30-Good luck! 

hp-I can't say what a typical amount is, but our donor usually has about 3ml-4ml? I think once it was about 5ml. Last night it was somewhere between 3 and 4 ml and I didn't lose any. However, I put the preseed into myself about 20-30 min before we did the insem so it would already be up there. Then I just lightly coated the softcup with preseed and put a very small drop in the syringe before sucking up the sperm. So, I didn't have as much in the cup this time. It was much easier. So, maybe the 7ml is a little more than what you can squeeze in there. Like I said though, if you lose less with the cup than the syringe, I would keep doing it that way.

I always have a little bit left in the morning. Before the cup, I would have a little bit that leaked out in the morning and/or throughout the day. With the cup there is a little bit left as well, but not very much. It's usually all spread out too. Since you seem to have more going in than me, that may be why you have that much left over.

Keep in mind though, that doesn't mean the actually sperm didn't make it up there. You are seeing semen, so the spermies may have swam out of it already is my thinking. I always have a little leftover around my cervix when I check it too.


----------



## LeahMSta

3DPO!!!!! We got our crosshairs  I think this wait is going to go fairly quickly. We have so many balls in the air right now. Obviously there is this, we just moved into our first house, CO just passed civil unions so we are planning a ceremony for October 25, and we are trying to buy a new car. When I say there is a lot of balls in the air I am not kidding. The most awesome part to me is that after our civil union, I will be able to be on the birth certificate. It is like all of my dreams are coming true at once!!
HP don't worry about the leftovers. It is mostly just proteins and pre seed. The swimmers should still be getting to where they need to be. 
Mummylou I wouldn't change the temps or discard anything. It will happen on its own I am sure. Just relax and trust your body.
Jury how is the wait for your smile treating you?


----------



## LeahMSta

Firechild best of luck at the ultrasound. Update us on how things went. I am cheering you on!


----------



## jury3

Leah-Yay for crosshairs! You do have a lot going on! That's so exciting that you'll be able to be on the birth certificate! I wish we were going to see that soon, but we live in MO and it's way too religious/republican to pass anything like that right now. Eventually they will, but it will be a while. Our donor has to give up his rights, then we have to do a second parent adoption. Anyway, congrats on the upcoming ceremony! 

I just did an opk and the lines are getting close to the same color. It still didn't get me a smiley on the digi, but I'm assuming it will by the end of the day. So, we are close!


----------



## astito

friends, can you easily pull the softcup out? I really feel hard when trying to get it out:cry:


----------



## firechild30

Leah-wow! Looks like the planets are aligning for your family. 

sorry I can't help any of you ladies with softcup questions- we tried them 3 times, but they were uncomfortable and just way to much hassle.

U/s went very well. lining is thick...had 3 good follies, one on left and two on right...they measured 22, 23, and 17. I was given the hcg injection, so we will inseminate Sat afternoon. 

the wait will be even harder for us this time because I will have all the symptoms from the hcg shot.


----------



## LeahMSta

firechild30 said:


> Leah-wow! Looks like the planets are aligning for your family.
> 
> sorry I can't help any of you ladies with softcup questions- we tried them 3 times, but they were uncomfortable and just way to much hassle.
> 
> U/s went very well. lining is thick...had 3 good follies, one on left and two on right...they measured 22, 23, and 17. I was given the hcg injection, so we will inseminate Sat afternoon.
> 
> the wait will be even harder for us this time because I will have all the symptoms from the hcg shot.

:hugs: we will be here with you.


----------



## LeahMSta

astito said:


> friends, can you easily pull the softcup out? I really feel hard when trying to get it out:cry:

I have had to help DW remove it. :blush:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies.
I have been reading this thread for a week or so and I am so glad to have found it. So much great info and advice, not to mention great support :hugs:
I would love to join you all on the journey to trying to conceive via ai. 
I am 34 and decided the time is right for a baby. I will be going it alone since I have still not found my 'forever woman'!. Luckily I have a very supportive network around me.
I will be using a known donor. He is a very good friend of mine and I love him to bits so feel very blessed.
I am currently waiting for AF to show her face (the first time I have ever been looking forward to it and it's late already, typical!) so that I can start the countdown to ov. :coffee:

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## LeahMSta

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies.
> I have been reading this thread for a week or so and I am so glad to have found it. So much great info and advice, not to mention great support :hugs:
> I would love to join you all on the journey to trying to conceive via ai.
> I am 34 and decided the time is right for a baby. I will be going it alone since I have still not found my 'forever woman'!. Luckily I have a very supportive network around me.
> I will be using a known donor. He is a very good friend of mine and I love him to bits so feel very blessed.
> I am currently waiting for AF to show her face (the first time I have ever been looking forward to it and it's late already, typical!) so that I can start the countdown to ov. :coffee:
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well.

Welcome to the madness oxygen. :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

astito-While sitting on the toilet, I bear down. I can't flip my hand around to hook it properly. So I have to insert my finger, nail side and hook it in the top of the cup by straightening my finger and pulling. Once I give it that little pull and it's out from under the bone, I can then grab it and pull it out. 

Firechild-Exciting! Good luck!

Oxygen-Welcome!


----------



## firechild30

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies.
> I have been reading this thread for a week or so and I am so glad to have found it. So much great info and advice, not to mention great support :hugs:
> I would love to join you all on the journey to trying to conceive via ai.
> I am 34 and decided the time is right for a baby. I will be going it alone since I have still not found my 'forever woman'!. Luckily I have a very supportive network around me.
> I will be using a known donor. He is a very good friend of mine and I love him to bits so feel very blessed.
> I am currently waiting for AF to show her face (the first time I have ever been looking forward to it and it's late already, typical!) so that I can start the countdown to ov. :coffee:
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well.

Welcome! These are the most wonderful group of ladies! You will find so much wisdom and support here. I wish you lots of luck! Do you plan to temp or use opk? 

Leah- lovely temps so far.

I have been completely exhausted and super emotional(I am normally not, and it is rare for me to cry). I have burst into tears like 5 times today! I had horrible cramping last night, so bad it woke me from sleep- better today, but still twingy.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower:
I have started temping to see if I can get the hang of it but I also have a cbfm and will be using opk's as well since I have read that the cbfm can sometimes miss your peak until it gets to know your cycle better.
Still waiting for AF! Hurry up! :coffee:


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls as you can see from my chart haven't ovulated yet and no donations since Wednesday!!! hoping today and Monday and hoping that will cover me really gutted couldn't do yesterday or Friday!! think this month is out


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome Oxygen

Lou - Fx ov will hold off until you have a donation.

Leah - everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## jury3

Well, we did our last donation last night. We leave for vacation in the morning. I still haven't gotten a positive opk even though they've been darker the last 2 days. So, if I don't O today or tomorrow I will basically count myself out this month.


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> well girls as you can see from my chart haven't ovulated yet and no donations since Wednesday!!! hoping today and Monday and hoping that will cover me really gutted couldn't do yesterday or Friday!! think this month is out

:hugs: sometimes it's like time is slipping away and I know how badly you want this. Remember though....stress and worry can cause that little eggy th hide even longer. Relax and be confident that you have done everything you can. Leave the rest that is out of your control off of your mind. Patience has never been a strong suit of mine but DW lives by this.


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks leah xxx so glad to see you back again. well I am going to try get donation tonight and tomorrow as ive got lots of ewcm xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> thanks leah xxx so glad to see you back again. well I am going to try get donation tonight and tomorrow as ive got lots of ewcm xxx

:flower: best of luck to you and remember to trust your body.


:dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks I will hun if not this month then its all out next month but still in with chance this month as off tonight and tomorrow and day after if poss lol and see if get cross-hairs how are you and dw feeling xx


----------



## jury3

Just got our smiley! I will probably O tomorrow, so our donation was within 2 days. Yay!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are great! Working on our wedding. Today is a lazy Sunday and w are staying in our comfy clothes. Currently drinking tea and making some muffins. I love days like this!


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:


> Well, we did our last donation last night. We leave for vacation in the morning. I still haven't gotten a positive opk even though they've been darker the last 2 days. So, if I don't O today or tomorrow I will basically count myself out this month.




jury3 said:


> Just got our smiley! I will probably O tomorrow, so our donation was within 2 days. Yay!

:happydance: yay for smilleys!!!!!


----------



## jury3

Leah-Thanks! Lazy days are the best...

Our donor just offered to do another donation today so we can get another one in before we leave! Yay!


----------



## LeahMSta

Go get that eggy Jury!!!! :spermy:


----------



## Mummylou23

wow that's wonderful hun you wil have to keep me posted about your big day that's lovely news so pleased for you xxx Well just had our tea wondering bout going for a nice long soak xx


----------



## astito

jury3 said:


> Leah-Thanks! Lazy days are the best...
> 
> Our donor just offered to do another donation today so we can get another one in before we leave! Yay!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:holly:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well after all that worry just been loo and when wiped there was tons and tons of ewcm :):) so doing donation tonight tomorrow and Tuesday and should be covered!! looks like ov was late don't you think


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies!

mummylou-Are you still doing opks? Just curious...


----------



## Mummylou23

no as ran out cd 13 and thought had missed ov with that high temp but it didn't mean anything hun so I didn't get any more was hoping donations would be fine thurs fri and sat and today but noooooooooooo didn't get one thurs Friday or yesterday so very P***** off lol really but hoping tonight will be one not here yet tho


----------



## Mummylou23

arghhhhhhh pains in left side think its ov oomg and donor not far off xx


----------



## HP123

jury3 said:


> Leah-Thanks! Lazy days are the best...
> 
> Our donor just offered to do another donation today so we can get another one in before we leave! Yay!

That's AWESOME!


----------



## HP123

LeahMSta said:


> We are great! Working on our wedding. Today is a lazy Sunday and w are staying in our comfy clothes. Currently drinking tea and making some muffins. I love days like this!

I love comfy clothes and lazy days and drinking tea. O:)


----------



## HP123

I have cross hairs on my FF chart! This was the first time AND I am that much closer to knowing if I ovulated 100%. According to my pal FF, I O'd the day after we inseminated. I think I probably O'd the day we inseminated because I had horrible O pains! They were bad enough for me to have to take something for it. I don't ever remember having ovulation pains before. I am attributing it to the Clomid. Lets hope it's not because I released six eggs and have become pregnant with sextuplets!! 

If you look at my chart my temps are really rocky. It's because I wake up at all kinds of hours, any where from 1am-5am, almost every night. Once I am awake, I rarely can fall back to sleep. I would take Melatonin but it gives me really bad dreams. REALLY BAD. Not sure what to do about that...


----------



## firechild30

Good luck jury, Lou, hp! May we get babies for Christmas! 

I woke up feeling quite discouraged. DH is great about reminding me to try to stay positive.
My only symptoms so far are: emotional, crampy, and some acne. I find it a little odd that I'm having no sore bbs- in all the previous months that I have taken clomid, they begin hurting right after o until the day the witch shows. I think I may call Dr. today and see about scheduling a progesterone blood test just to make sure I o'ed. I'm quite confident that I did but my body's signals are confusing. If we did not get pregnant this cycle, I think I will start temping again.
It's so difficult when you want it so badly...the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well got donation 12.30am but my temp rose this morning so does that mean I ovulated yesterday or today if yesterday I missed it didn't I even though I had sharp pains and tons of ewcm at midnight


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed it was this morning Hun. There's not really any way if telling for sure when it happened, but the egg is still viable for about 12 hours so even if it was yesterday evening you should be fine, everything crossed,

I'm looking forward to getting started again in October with a new donor. DP is trying this time


----------



## Mummylou23

I am thinking I need a new one to be honest as this one isn't commmited at all. I don't know where to start any ideas?


----------



## laurac1988

There's loads of sites around. I've linked to my favourites on my blog - https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/p/sites-we-like.html


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Fingers crossed it was this morning Hun. There's not really any way if telling for sure when it happened, but the egg is still viable for about 12 hours so even if it was yesterday evening you should be fine, everything crossed,
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting started again in October with a new donor. DP is trying this time

When your DP starts trying, you will have to pop over to my non-gestational mom thread. :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Will do Leah. Won't be until October though x


----------



## Nimyra

I know this isn't really the place for this, but I know some of you have been through miscarriages before...

I seem to be having some complications from my missed miscarriage. It's been 3 weeks since my D&C and my hcg levels are dropping slowly... still getting positive pregnancy tests. I am also suddenly in a lot of pain and the doc I saw today says she thinks I have an infection (endometritis). I just started antibiotics and am waiting on the results of an ultrasound (the ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me anything). My doctors don't seem to have a clue and I'm feeling so worried and discouraged.

I'm terrified of getting really sick or having fertility problems from this. I could use some reassurance and encouragement.

Thank you. :flow:


----------



## Mummylou23

nimyra firstly keep calm darl xxx you can some times get an infection which will clear up with antibiotics xxx when do you see some one again to talk about the results of the u/s


----------



## Nimyra

I guess someone is going to call me from the Ob office or I'm supposed to call if no one does.


----------



## jury3

HP-Definitaley looks like you O'd! Yay! As far as the rocky temps, is there anyway you could set an alarm to take your temp at the same time everyday? I set mine for 4:30 no matter what time I need to get up that day. That way it's always at the same time. I can go back to sleep though....if that won't work, I wouldn't worry about it. You can still see an obvious shift in your temps and that's what's really important.

Nimyra-I'm sure everything will be ok! I can't imagine what you're going through...Keep in mind that all kinds of crazy things happen, more severe than even an infection, and women still end up having more babies. Try not to let it get you down :hugs:


----------



## c.30

Nimyra, just wanted to offer my support and a big :hugs: I hope you can get some answers from your dr and that the physical pain goes away soon. Then hopefully you can start on the journey to get your body and mind back to what is normal for you. We're always here so please don't worry about posting, you're more than welcome to! :hugs: again x


----------



## LunaBean

Havnt been on in awhile, Im so sorry to hear your news Nimyra :( I think sometimes if they dont do D&C properly at can cause an infection, but don't know about further complications etc? 

How do those of you who use a known donor go about meeting them? I don't know how I'm gona meet the donor come June, we used to meet at my sisters house, but she's moved house and doesnt live in belfast anymore, so dont know what we'll do! I always get a positive opk out of the blue, like today, so it's not as easy as just taking a bus to my sisters and getting him to meet there anymore, but cant afford to keep booking a hotel for 2 nights every month out of the blue! He isnt always free either, and it's too far for him to come down here twice, he has a motorbike, but it's a 2 hour trip each way, we met up 3 times over 5 days when I got Noah. Logistically it's a nightmare, as I'd have to bring Noah with me, but we have no-where to meet!


----------



## Nimyra

Honestly, Luna, meeting at a coffee shop and using instead cups in the bathroom is a valid option. I know it isn't ideal, but it still works.


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra, I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that your healing is quick both your heart and body.

Luna, I understand how challenging your situation is. My hope for you is that you not need to rent a room much longer because you are good and pregnant. :)

Cheryl, I love that you've stuck around. You have such kind words to share and are always so uplifting and kind. I just wanted you to know that it is appreciated.

To all my ladies in the 2ww, I think I'm going NUTS. Tell me.....does every temp appear to hold an uncovered message and every twinge become potentially meaningful? Lol!!! We are in our downhill slope now but this week tends to be the week that everything that gives you hope may be AF and everything you believe to be AF could be far more. DW must be ecstatic that I have to go to the office for the next 3 days so I can't observe her every symptom. Lol!


----------



## LunaBean

I dont think he'd be up for that, he's nervous enough as it is lol I dont think we'll get as lucky as it working first time again either! Noah is a fluke baby! Unless I go to his house, but would have to travel over 3 hours each way over the space of a week, hmm


----------



## Elliottsmum

Leah- my FXd for you and your DW and congrats oh the upcoming wedding! 

Luna- isn't it funny how men become so nervous about sperm when they know its for a baby, any other time they will "deposit" in a car, or in the shower. Btw Noah is so adorable in that little hat!!


----------



## LunaBean

I know! They should just get on with it, nevermind if anyone is near them! lol. may be slightly dodgey asking to rent a hotel room by the hour lol. I dont even think you can do it here, maybe I'll just hafta get a hotel room for 2 nights a month, and hope he can get to us a few times! We used a hotel with our very first donor and insemination, and it was a nightmare!! C is quite good though, we could book it and he could go to the hotel and see Noah, we could wait outside and eave him in the room, then I go bac in for the goods and he leaves! Noah can amuse himself n the floor while I do the insemination. Would be kinda cool if he was there when his brother (though hopefully sister!) is concieved! Timing will be a nightmare, though I was convinced timing was all off when I got him, so who knows! Just remembered I need to hunt out all my vitamins etc, havnt a clue where they are! Forgot there was so much to ths ttc malarky!


----------



## c.30

I know when I was looking at hotels some offered short term bookings of an hour or a couple of hours for "the business man or lady who wants to rest between travelling" :winkwink: you may want to look into that in Ireland :thumbup:

For the last 6/7 months that I tried, because I was having to travel 3/4 hours to the donor (there were none closer :dohh:) I had to do travel lodges, premier inns etc. First time I did it I was SOOOO nervous, I'd never stayed in a hotel, let alone to do THAT :haha::winkwink: Re timing, I used to OV anywhere between cd11 and cd 16, which I know compared to some women is a short window but for 1 of my donors, I'd give him an approximation of dates and then text him the morning of the smiley, around 8am and he'd confirm he was ok to donate 6pm that evening and I'd get in my car or on the train. There were some months, because I got the insems early I just knew I was out which can be frustrating. Hopefully once you get to know your cycles again, you may be able to work out timing. 

Good luck :thumbup:

Leah, thank you so much, that was a lovely thing to say :hugs: yep, the 2ww can certainly send you a bit :wacko::winkwink: I was a serial symptom spotter :blush: and EVERY single twinge meant something, right?!?!?! Good luck to you too and all the other ladies getting donations or in the 2ww :dust:


----------



## jury3

Luna-What type of O range do you have? I O anywhere between cd13 and cd20 (although it might be cd21 this month...). We have been having our donor do 3-4 donations. We do them every other day starting when I start to see EWCM. That might help eliminate the last minute thing, but I know not everyone is comfortable with the every other day thing. Our donor only live 10 min away and is a good friend, so we are lucky in that department. He has been pretty weird about how many donations and how much notice we give. This month we just told him to plan on this day, this day and this day. Then when it was the day of and I didn't think my body was ready, we cancelled and said push those days back. That way he had a plan and it wasn't such a shocker on him. He actually offered to do one more donation as well...


----------



## jury3

Leah-We are the same way! Especially DW...she gets into my FF and looks at my chart/temps. I told her last cycle I was going to change the password! lol She reads into everything and I'm always like, "yeah, but that could just mean AF." She gets so mad at me lol


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi how is everyone doing ? leah how is dw and yourself feeling? how many dpo are you now ? nimyra how are you feeling honey? c.30 hows the pregnancy going ? bet your excited.


----------



## LunaBean

At the minute I havnt a clue when CD I'm on even, I just guessed for FF going by my last cycle, I kept forgetting to take my temp! I have ewcm and a positive opk today though, and know when I oved in Jan too, so hopefully by june I'll have some sort of a window! If we could use his house, maybe my sis would drive us up and back, £20 petrol each time rather than £60 a night in hotels, then she could take the kids a drive while we do the business! How inconsiderate of my other sister moving house, her house was perfect lol. I'm only trying for 6 months, as dont want my whole life revolving round it like it used to before! a fe days a week then I'll be too busy to think about it, I even forget to have lunch some days lol. why am I having another baby again?! lol


----------



## Mummylou23

GL Luna I hope you get your bfp quickly. I am hoping next month goes better for me to honest.


----------



## Nimyra

Luna, I think going to his house makes the most sense. Hopefully it will happen quickly this time!

I'm doing okay today. Stayed home on the couch most the day. :) Had lunch with a good friend. Nurse finally called me from the OB's office saying that my ultrasound looked clear (THANK GOD!!!!) and that doc thinks its possible my pain is just from ovulation :shrug: I still have to wait a few days for the culture to come back to see about infection and I'm going to continue on the antibiotics anyway, because I want to be safe and don't really trust the docs. 

I'll have another hcg test on Thursday, hoping for low numbers.

Thanks for your support, girls. :hug:

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Naaxi

Hi ladies. I am Cait and was in the thread just over two years ago, trying to conceive our first. Back to try for number two :) Home insemination worked for my husband and me in conceiving our son, and we are using the same donor so that they will be full siblings.


----------



## Mummylou23

welcome back naaxi hun xx hope you get bfp again soon


----------



## Naaxi

Thank you very much! I hope so too. My OPKs this month are all over the place, so I don't know. They started getting dark and now are getting lighter without a positive, so not sure if I missed a pos or if my body got ready and then decided not to yet. I am only on CD 15 and it is normal for me to not O until s bit later. Eurgh. I have tried temping but they are always all over the place.


----------



## Mummylou23

to be honest I would be lost without temping I know that sounds mad but I do like to know when ov is near and when I have ovulated I do get relaxed once know ive ovulated. I am hoping that all goes well for my insems next month, I am looking at getting box of 20 digi ov tests this month and maybe some softcups maybe lol and also temping so cant go round I don't think lol. have you tried setting alarm even if you turn it off and go back to sleep say like 6am each morning that's what I do well mines 8am


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe if I don't get a bfp this month, I will set a timer and temp.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies. I hope today is treating you all well. Things here are moving right along. At 8dpo, her chart looks AMAZING and I am trying not to get too excited but she woke up nauseous. Lol!! While she is trying not to be sock, I'm grinning ear to ear. I'm pretty sure that means that ttc officially has rotted my brain. ;-) 

Welcome naaxi!

Mummylou, how are things today?

Nimyra, I hope you are doing well. I'm sending all the positive energy I can your way.

Jury, how is the wait treating you?


----------



## jury3

Leah-I hope things keep looking good for you! 

FF will be giving me crosshairs for yesterday which would mean we are only 1 dpo, even though I think we are 2 dpo. Not a big difference though. So, no SSing or anything. Since we are on vacation, we've just been relaxing. Very glad we have this busy yet relaxing week to pass the time quickly!


----------



## Mummylou23

well not ovulated yet according to FF but having donation tonight and tomorrow . so fingers cross I get cross hairs soon


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Hi Leah nice to see you back and full of beans. All sounds good for mummy incubator  hope the new house is keeping you occupied in the tww. 

Nimyra I hope things are going ok. 

Cheryl, how are you feeling?

Sorry for not being on for a very long time. Loads of health problems blahhh!
Wishing all those ttc this month luck on their Easter conceptions. X


----------



## Mummylou23

hi ttcrainbow don't reckonise your name sorry lol. are you pregnant or trying xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> Hi Leah nice to see you back and full of beans. All sounds good for mummy incubator  hope the new house is keeping you occupied in the tww.
> 
> Nimyra I hope things are going ok.
> 
> Cheryl, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sorry for not being on for a very long time. Loads of health problems blahhh!
> Wishing all those ttc this month luck on their Easter conceptions. X

:hugs: hi friend!!! Sorry to hear about the health issues. The house is a great distraction. I decided to go completely nuts so I am also planning our wedding for 7 months from now too. :dohh:


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Hi Leah nice to see you back and full of beans. All sounds good for mummy incubator  hope the new house is keeping you occupied in the tww.
> 
> Nimyra I hope things are going ok.
> 
> Cheryl, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sorry for not being on for a very long time. Loads of health problems blahhh!
> Wishing all those ttc this month luck on their Easter conceptions. X

:hi: good to see you. I'm doing really well, 6 weeks and 4 days til my due date :happydance: only grumble is that I'm REALLY suffering at the mo with sciatica and it flaming *hurts* but I'm trying to rest and stay off my feet as much as poss :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks for the welcome, leahmsta. :) Things are looking good for your hunny :)

So it looks like I may have O'd on the 16th. We had insems the 14th and 15th, so I am hoping we caught it, normally I would have gotten more but I didn't realize I had O'd until the OPK tests backed off (but were never 100% clear +) so I guess we will see. :)


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Hi mummylou, I'm pregnant. Am 39 weeks today actually after trying through home insemination with an unknown donor. 

Cheryl sciatica is horrible. I got pelvic girdle pain, can barely put clothes on without being in agony. But my current issue is heartburn, waking me through the night. But not long now  
Leah wow. A wedding, that's so cool. I don't know what parental rights/birth cents are like in America. Over here if we got married now my OH still can't be the legal parent as we had to be married pre conception or have conceived in a clinic. But she will adopt at 6 months and I legally changed my name to hers so we have our own family name for when the little guy arrives. I really hope this is your month and I hope your oh is feeling positive despite the nausea.


----------



## mizcee18

hello all!
i hope everyone is doing well, best of luck to all of you in the tww!

just dropping in to say hi, all is great with us. We had an ultrasound yesterday and it was the coolest thing ever! we saw him/her squirming all around kicking n punching, it looked like he/she was dancing lol im 10.5 weeks now, coming twards the end of my first trimester, i will be so relieved i just wanna be out of the "danger zone" 

anyway all of you take care your in my thoughts!


----------



## LunaBean

Sorted my donor dilema. Was chatting to him last night and he said using his house is no problem, Noah sees him there sometimes, and my sis said she'll drive us up and back, and to pack a bag for Noah and leave it at her house so when I get an almost positive opk, I can just drop him round and get the next bus to Cs house! Im scared now tho, what if Noah feels put out by another baby? What double pram will fit on a bus since I dnt drive? My sis has no room in her car for another carseat, what if I cant establish bf cuz Im running round after Noah?! Maybe I should be thankful with the 1 I have


----------



## laurac1988

You could get one of those prams where the seats sort of go on top of each other?


----------



## jury3

mizcee-Thanks for the update! So glad to hear everything is going well :)

Luna-I'm glad you have the donor sorted out. I'm sure Noah will love having a sibling! What child doesn't feel put out by their sibling sometimes lol I'm sure there is a solution to the carseat thing...what do all the other parents with 2 kids do?


----------



## firechild30

Welcome naaxi!
Leah- those temps are super pretty! 
Cheryl and rainbow- sorry to hear of the icks! It will all be worth it when you get to hold your little ones...I will keep you both in my prayers.

I can't tell if I am having any legit symptoms because of that stupid trigger. I'm exhausted, came down with a cold, backache and cramping have been pretty steady, nausea on and off. DH feels super hopeful- I feel like we are already out. have 8 more days before we can test.- went for progesterone blood draw yesterday.


----------



## LunaBean

She has 2 kids herself tho, the 3 kids in the back in their seats,and us 2 in the front. Just wont be able to get a lift anywhere,asda etc when its raining! Ah well lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH* Congrats on the upcoming 10.15.13 nuptials!!! I looove that they passed a law there in your state. We are lucky to have been married for a while now, as we are near almost all the states where it is currently legal. Also YAY for those CHs!!!:dust:


*JURY* Hang in there Hun, I know more states will be coming around.... Federal cases being heard at the Supreme Court as we speak today! :dust:


*OXYGEN7880* :wave: welcome and GL!:dust:


*NIM* :hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss Hun! Although I have my share of experience with MCs, an infection I do not. I do know that they can get right on it and hopefully it clears up soon so you can heal physically as well as mentally. We are all here for you Hun!:hugs:


*LUNABEAN* welcome back! Glad to hear that you were able to get things sorted with your donor. GL with TTC #2! I was a part and remember your journey with NOAH, and can't wait to follow your next LO!:dust:


*NAAXI* GL FXD! I hope you see some BFP results soon!:dust:


*TTCRAINBOW* nice to see you around agin. Yeah, I have to say, I think the Heartburn is some of the hardest to deal with. It is what gets me down on my best days these days. The pelvic girdle pain has been a killer for the last 3 wks, but I am so use to it. Hang in there, you are almost to the LO's date!!!


*MIZCEE* YAY for awesome U/S!!! So happy to hear all is going well with you 2! Ummm... we need to see a ticker Missy, get on that!!! :haha:


----------



## jury3

MrsMM24 said:


> *JURY* Hang in there Hun, I know more states will be coming around.... Federal cases being heard at the Supreme Court as we speak today! :dust:

Yesterday was our 1 year anniversary for the legal wedding we had in New York. Can't wait until it will be recognized everywhere!


----------



## Mummylou23

omfg woke up 7am to thickkkk snow anyway still snowing temp rose this morning looks like ovulated yesterday!!!! omg cd 20 and last did it cd 17!!! last cycle was cd 13 before that was cd 19 and this month cd 20!!!! its been only 10months of cycles since my dd. and I bought some pg decaff today so going back to decaff and semi skimmed milk and I am cutting out chips etc :( I have ordered 20 digi ov tests £24 amazon I am also going to took at some soy infusions wot do you think girls


----------



## jury3

I would stay away from skim/low fat milk products. They say low fat milk products have some kind of effect on fertility.


----------



## LunaBean

I use cheapy opks, 50 for £8!


----------



## Mummylou23

ican never read the lines other wise I would too lol xxx I get confused with them. and I have full fat milk lol and decaff tea. so im ok with that jury ?


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I would stick to that. Here's an article about the study...

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/64192.php

I use the cheap opks until they start getting darker, then I use the digis. My cheapies don't always look positive...


----------



## LunaBean

They work well for me,thankfully! I cant wait to try again, Id start sooner if we werent going to Haven in jume!


----------



## Mummylou23

Good plan jury and I will look into getting some cheap opks to use along side then :) saves the 20 pack and might stretch a few months. and what else do you girls use as its AI this time for me


----------



## Ttcrainbow

*TTCRAINBOW* nice to see you around agin. Yeah, I have to say, I think the Heartburn is some of the hardest to deal with. It is what gets me down on my best days these days. The pelvic girdle pain has been a killer for the last 3 wks, but I am so use to it. Hang in there, you are almost to the LO's date!!!


Ah thanks.  you haven't got far to go yourself now have you? Do you have any names sorted yet? I can't believe how quick it has come round. Pelvic girdle is possibly the weirdest pain I have ever had. I would never wish it on anyone ever.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

A few things I think I forgot to mention when I tried to conceive. 
I don't know if they helped or if it was purely luck that it worked that month with our little sticky but here they are. 

Vitamin b6. I took one a day from first day of af. It's meant to help thicken the lining and a few people use it to lengthen their luteal phase. Worth having a look at as doesn't do any damage. But get the pure b6 not a multivitamin as you never know vitamin a could be hiding in there. 

Progesterone cream. I only used this for a few days and rubbed it into my belly every 2nd night (did it for about a week) as made my skin feel weird, like I was putting on paint instead of cream. 

I also tried to eat more natural vitamin a (not tablet form) ate a lot of edamame beans. I stopped having hot baths as it changes your body temp. 

The best thing I ever used was the Clearblue digital fertility monitor as it gave me the 4 days prior to ovulation (I occasionally ovulated day 21 instead of my usual day 14/15) and it meant that not only was I able to know for sure that I was around ov time but meant I had 3 to 4 insems directly before ov) and it also fed my addiction to peeing on a stick as I got into such a habit of taking tests that I almost missed my bfp as I just assumed it would be negative as it had been that morning. It's about £70 in the uk but worth every penny to save the rushing around and hurrying to meet the donor in such a small window 

Sorry I know most of you probably know all the tips but doesn't hurt to have them out.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I am feeling a bit blue today. DW said she feels like AF is going to be here soon. Her usual LP is 13 days and we're on 11dpo. I am still holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that she is being overly cautious and we can have a surprise bfp but I'm also afraid to be hopeful. Ugh. I don't like this part of the wait. So near to an answer and so far from it still. I think I'm going a bit looney.


----------



## laurac1988

Temps still look lovely Leah. Have everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Laura. I showed her the chart too and she said she's not convinced. I'm the more optimistic of the 2 of us so I suppose that it is my job to hold on to hope.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Leah- good luck girl! 
Jury- happy anniversary to you and your DW. FXd for the end of DOMA


----------



## KelleyNJen

She is here! Little KJ maid her grand entrance March 22, [email protected] 2:46 pm after 20 hours of labor and an emergency C-section. She weighed in at 8 pounds 22 ounces and measures 22 1/2 inches long. Mommy, Mama and baby are fine. 



https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/kelleymartinez/image_zpsc588bee7.jpg


----------



## jury3

Congrats! She's beautiful :)


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats ladies! She is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Oxygen7880

Congratulations:flower: KJ is beautiful x


----------



## Lizkikulwe

Good luck ma dia.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

KelleyNJen said:


> She is here! Little KJ maid her grand entrance March 22, [email protected] 2:46 pm after 20 hours of labor and an emergency C-section. She weighed in at 8 pounds 22 ounces and measures 22 1/2 inches long. Mommy, Mama and baby are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/kelleymartinez/image_zpsc588bee7.jpg

Congs dia, she looks darling.


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats to you both she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

Well girls as you will that I got cross hairs this morning and I ovulatd on thurs and last donation was early Monday ! so am totally out! and it even says low on ff...so I am going to be using the clearblue fertility monitor clearblue digital ovulation tests and some conceive plus and also temping...I was thinking do I start donations when I get my first high incase he cant do day of positive opk? I have had to find another donor as the one I had wasn't reliable was in the beg but then couldn't be bothered to answer texts/calls.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

With the monitor you should try and get a donation on the first day of the high fertility and every day or second day until the peak. Good luck.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Leah is your OH still feeling like AF is coming? I felt like that and got a bfn that morning but after lunch something just told me to take another test and it was a bfp! In just a few hours. Nature is blooming hard work, especially having to wait. Have everything crossed for you still.


----------



## Mummylou23

will do x thanks hun


----------



## astito

friends,

i did my second insemination today (ov day). the first one was three days ago...
But I still feel anxiety because there were too much bubbles in the syringe...is it really normal? or did I do something wrong?:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jury3

That's normal. Tip it up and gently tap it then push out bubbles. I never get rid of all of them, but it helps. Just make sure to push it in slowly, that helps with bubbles too I think.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

There isn't much you can do about bubbles. Also it depends how much 'juice' you got in the syringe. We had a small amount one of our insem days n had more bubbles than normal but worked for us. Good luck.


----------



## firechild30

We have the same trouble with bubbles.
I'm beginning to wonder if the donation looses too much warmth in the travel to our house...its only about a 7 minute drive, but do the swimmers die if they get too cool?
DH is very hopeful and excited. I am blue:-( was very weepy about it yesterday. I don't really think I'm having any symptoms- or the one I may be having could just all be in my head. its hard to go through this. I don't know how long I will be able to keep this up this round...the constant disappointments really puts strain on all the other parts of my life.


----------



## HA_x3

Hi ladies, im new to this part of the forum.

I have joined a forum to find sperm donors / co parents FREE..
i am thinking about going ahead with it using artificial insemination at home.

xx


----------



## Oxygen7880

Firechild30 I am only at the start of my ttc journey so can't pretend to know how you feel but just wanted to offer my support and really hope it all works out for you. This will be my first insemination and the charting, temping and opk testing is full on so it must be really hard to go through month after month. :hugs:

AFM I am currently on cd8. It is my first month and I am using the cbfm. It went straight to high on cd6 but I have read that can happen until it gets to know your cycle. I am also using opk's so I can hopefully pin point when ov is coming just in case the cbfm misses it this month, as can happen.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Sorry I forgot to add a welcome to HA-x3. Good luck to you.


----------



## jury3

astito-I agree with firechild. Bubbles won't make the sperm not work or anything like that. The only concern with the bubbles is if air gets into the uterus, that's why I said just make sure you squeeze it in very slowly! The first month we had some cramping and I had wondered if it was from too much air. The next month we made sure to do it very slowly and there wasn't as much cramping. Don't get discouraged :)

firechild30-I would keep the donation against your body as soon as you get it until you are ready to put it in. When a man is being tested at the doc, they are told to keep it at body temp until they give it to the doc. So, I would try that. We have about a 10 min drive from our donor's house and I keep it in the front of my pants...

HA_x3-Welcome! Good luck!

Oxygen7880-I agree, I've heard the same thing about the monitors. I think it's def a good idea to be doing the opks too. I've considered using the monitor, but I'm not sure...


----------



## LeahMSta

Trying to keep my feet firmly planted but have you ladies taken a look at my lovely wife's chart?!?!?!? It's is beautiful! She still thinks she is going to start but oh how I hope she's wrong. I am ready for this like I have never been before.


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> Trying to keep my feet firmly planted but have you ladies taken a look at my lovely wife's chart?!?!?!? It's is beautiful! She still thinks she is going to start but oh how I hope she's wrong. I am ready for this like I have never been before.

have you tested with hpt??


----------



## LeahMSta

astito said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Trying to keep my feet firmly planted but have you ladies taken a look at my lovely wife's chart?!?!?!? It's is beautiful! She still thinks she is going to start but oh how I hope she's wrong. I am ready for this like I have never been before.
> 
> have you tested with hpt??Click to expand...

We tested 11dpi and it was a bfn. Saving our last test til we are 1 week late. We don't normally test early. early don't know what got into us. :blush:


----------



## jury3

Her chart does look good Leah! When will a week late be?


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:


> Her chart does look good Leah! When will a week late be?

1 week from today actually.:happydance: oh I hope I hope I hope!!!!!


----------



## jury3

That's so far away!!! lol My AF is due around that time, so let's hope we all get some good news! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm guessing that if she doesn't start today or tomorrow we will start talking about moving that date up.:haha: After the ectopic, I'm sure DW will need to have blood work done straight away and an ultrasound scheduled for 5 1/2 -6wks to make sure that it is where it belongs. That's when I will be able to breathe. The earlier we test, the longer that wait to make sure that everything is ok will be. There is logic of the original wait a week plan. Still dunno if I can stick to it.:shrug:


----------



## jury3

Lol I totally understand both sides of that....either way, waiting is so hard!


----------



## laurac1988

Chart still looking gorgeous Leah


----------



## Mummylou23

charts looking great leah any news xx


----------



## LeahMSta

No news yet. Still no sign of AF. The dip in temp has me a smidge pessimistic but in all fairness we did have an issue with the furnace last night and it was only 60 degrees when we got up so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1. I guess it wasn't our turn yet.


----------



## c.30

:hugs: thinking of you both Leah. Although cd1 can be a bummer, I found that the more cycles I did, sometimes cd1 was a 'relief' cos it meant I could get all excited about insems again and trying to get the timing right. :hugs: again


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> CD1. I guess it wasn't our turn yet.

Leah...it says eptopic on your signature...was that pregnancy result of home insemination?


----------



## Mummylou23

astito yes their pregnancy was from home inseminations with a donor they are a lovely lesbian couple xxx


----------



## astito

what about your two pregnancies mummylou? I am asking these questions because I would like to know there is no difference between natural and home insemination on success rate...


----------



## LeahMSta

Astito, I don't have statistics to quote or anything but our OB assured us that home insemination is equally as successful as NI. In fact he encourages many couples that feel that their BD feels mechanical or required to save love making for what it is and while ttc use home insemination.


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> Astito, I don't have statistics to quote or anything but our OB assured us that home insemination is equally as successful as NI. In fact he encourages many couples that feel that their BD feels mechanical or required to save love making for what it is and while ttc use home insemination.

this is what our problem...my dh can't ejaculate properly inside me since planning ttc...he said he feels himself like a chicken:wacko:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Leah I have been following your story on this thread and was really hoping this month would be your month. You deserve it and I am sure you will get your bfb soon. :flower:

C.30 I have also followed your story.Thanks for sharing it. How are you feeling?

Afm I am cd10 and high on the cbfm but -opks. My lovely donor has agreed to donations every other day starting tomo and then each peak day if the monitor does give me a peak (which it may not since it is my 1st month using it). Least I should be covered this way. 
My first cycle and I am equally nervous and excited!


----------



## jury3

leah-Boo! I was really hoping you girls would see a bfp this cycle...

astito-Home insem with fresh sperm is the same as NI, you're doing the same thing, just inserting it differently. I don't have numbers either, but I've read it's the same and it makes sense...

oxygen-I'm cd 9, so not far behind. 3rd cycle though...I am definitely more relaxed this cycle, but feeling pessimistic...


----------



## astito

jury3 said:


> leah-Boo! I was really hoping you girls would see a bfp this cycle...
> 
> astito-Home insem with fresh sperm is the same as NI, you're doing the same thing, just inserting it differently. I don't have numbers either, but I've read it's the same and it makes sense...
> 
> oxygen-I'm cd 9, so not far behind. 3rd cycle though...I am definitely more relaxed this cycle, but feeling pessimistic...

jury, do you intend to do a frer test tomorrow? exciting days are coming:yipee:


----------



## jury3

Thanks astito, I hope you're right! I think I will wait until Friday, I'll be 11 dpo then.


----------



## jury3

I've been having light cramps/twinges for 2-3 days now. Nipples are dry and itchy, but it could be my bra. I haven't worn it in a while...That's about it today...


----------



## firechild30

Leah- I'm so sorry. You have such a beautiful spirit, I pray that you guys are blessed. this journey is not the smoothest ride, but hopefully the destination is worth all this travel.

I have been having trouble with my ff app- I reinstalled but it didn't seem to help. I've had to kind of wing it this cycle because it won't let me enter the most accurate info. Grr!
I am definitely feeling like the witch is on the way, if she doesn't show by morning we've decided to go ahead and test. I have no symptoms. I'm hoping to start temping again next cycle.


----------



## firechild30

My ff app lets me enter a bfn hpt...first time I ever cried over it tho:-(


----------



## LeahMSta

firechild30 said:


> My ff app lets me enter a bfn hpt...first time I ever cried over it tho:-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## astito

firechild30 said:


> Leah- I'm so sorry. You have such a beautiful spirit, I pray that you guys are blessed. this journey is not the smoothest ride, but hopefully the destination is worth all this travel.
> 
> I have been having trouble with my ff app- I reinstalled but it didn't seem to help. I've had to kind of wing it this cycle because it won't let me enter the most accurate info. Grr!
> I am definitely feeling like the witch is on the way, if she doesn't show by morning we've decided to go ahead and test. I have no symptoms. I'm hoping to start temping again next cycle.

which day you ovulated? no info on your chart...


----------



## firechild30

astito said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Leah- I'm so sorry. You have such a beautiful spirit, I pray that you guys are blessed. this journey is not the smoothest ride, but hopefully the destination is worth all this travel.
> 
> I have been having trouble with my ff app- I reinstalled but it didn't seem to help. I've had to kind of wing it this cycle because it won't let me enter the most accurate info. Grr!
> I am definitely feeling like the witch is on the way, if she doesn't show by morning we've decided to go ahead and test. I have no symptoms. I'm hoping to start temping again next cycle.
> 
> which day you ovulated? no info on your chart...Click to expand...

Don't really know...followed Dr instructions to inseminate in afternoon day after trigger. I did def ovulate because my progesterone levels were very good on the cd22 b/w. I didn't temp because of how crazy obsessive it makes me when(though going to start temping when af shows- prob tomorrow). My app has been a prob- sometimes won't let me enter opk, won't let me do am or pm only lets me enter iui, won't save any specifics, and won't let me manually enter o.


----------



## MrsMM24

*JURY3* Happy Belated Anniversary Huns!!!! 


*TTCRAINBOW* Oh we are getting ready over here. More in my journal, but doc is thinking this one won't got he 40 weeks. DD went 38w4d so we shall see, either way, not long to go. As for names, this DD will be Kamryn!


*KELLYNJEN* How gorgeous! Congrats on a beauty Ladies!


*LEAH* down with AF! Sorry she showed up! However, I know that your BFP cycle is around the corner!! :dust:


*CHERYL* A week in front of me... How are you feeling Hun?


*HA_x3* Welcome :wave: and Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## c.30

Hi MrsMM :hi: lovely to see you're doing well. I'm ok and Deanna is very well, lots of daily movements and I get a bum coming out of the top of my bump which is just wonderful :cloud9: my sciatica has calmed down in that it doesn't take me 10 minutes to get up the stairs anymore BUT it still hurts a lot when turning in bed and trying to get comfortable in bed is pointless nowadays cos I'm up every 90 minutes or less to use the toilet. I think Deanna may have dropped so the toilet breaks are even more often than they were :dohh::haha: the third tri is hard work but I get to meet my girl soon and give and get cuddles so it is most definitely be worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

An Leah I'm so sorry. But you know as hard as the last time was it just shows that your oh can get pregnant so it's just waiting for that suprise month. Stay strong and power through!

MrsMM, I got told that also. Won't get to 40 weeks but I did. 

I had an antenatal apt at 39+6 and my bp was 179/108 so was rushed to hospital and they decided to induce me that night. However out of either luck or coincidence my contractions started on their own while I was being monitored. They broke my waters the next morning and I was in labour for a v long time. He missed out on being born on his due date by 3 hours but he is here safe and sound and in a much better position than his momma. I had a 3rd degree tear so had to have surgery straight after. Jacob Henry is finally here

Cheryl it is such a relief when they drop down for many reasons but the bad part is also the trips to the loo, and the weirdest part will be when you feel the head turn etc. when is your next antenatal?

For everyone else good luck this month with those bfp's.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi how is everyone doing sorry I haven't been on been busy at the moment with all sorts got new car also so when pregnant will need a isofix carseat for baby lol xx


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hiya MummyLou, Hows it going with you?

I'm cd 13 and still waiting for a peak/pos opk. I am so impatient! :coffee: Getting a donation tonight though and every other day until peak or positive opk. trying to be proactive!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi hun im ok thanks just waiting for af to start next month I ovulated 3days after my last donation so defo out this month I think


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> hi hun im ok thanks just waiting for af to start next month I ovulated 3days after my last donation so defo out this month I think

Never say never hun. 3 days before can deffo work :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

ohhhhh xxxx heres fingers crossed


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> ohhhhh xxxx heres fingers crossed

When is AF due?


----------



## c.30

Ttcrainbow said:


> Cheryl it is such a relief when they drop down for many reasons but the bad part is also the trips to the loo, and the weirdest part will be when you feel the head turn etc. when is your next antenatal?

I'm very tired and achy at the moment and just feel like I'm running on empty, lol. My next midwife appointment is in week 36 so about a week and a half away :thumbup: in the UK we have antenatal classes as well which is a group thing. I've had 2 of those so far and they're very informative; the next one is a midwife session and is on Thursday.

Good luck and :dust: to all you TTC ladies :)


----------



## Mummylou23

af due Thursday xx 4th that is or 6th x


----------



## firechild30

The witch showed! On to the next cycle. I am going to buy a new thermometer today to begin temping. Someone suggested vitex to me, but I hear if you are regular that it can make you irregular.we use preseed and I take vitamins. I have cut out all caffeine but one cup a day. I am looking to try anything different this cycle. we have 20ml syringes and collection cups that have temp strips on the side. I wanted to start acupuncture this cycle but the nearest place I can find is almost two hours away and my work prevents me from traveling so far. 

I pray for each of us! For the ladies who are pregnant I pray for healthy babies and easy labors...for those of us still trying, I pray we are blessed with little ones of our own soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear about AF, but generally don't mess with Vitex unless there is something wrong with your cycle. You don't want to mess it up if it is good already x


----------



## Mummylou23

I agree with Laura on that one waiting for af to come due Thursday/Friday


----------



## baby4me2013

I've had a tremendously stressful month and a half. My OPK's and BBT never showed O but I still carried on and had 4 insems anyway, praying for a miracle. So far since I've started (Dec) i've been 30-35 days and had a + OPK each time until now. Finally last week, I made an appt. Had everything checked out and my bloodwork came back good but I did have BV. I'm not sure if this contributed to my problem or not? But he thinks I might have PCOS. Le sigh. My LH FSH and Testosterone levels came back ok but he wants me to come in when I get my next pos OPK to get a sono of my eggs. AF finally showed up at cd 46. This is so disheartening. I also have to get an x-ray of my tubes which will cost me, since my insurance doesn't cover any infertility related treatment. I am glad that my dr. is cool with my at home insems! And I'm elated that I haven't contracted anything from my two donors.

Meanwhile I've had the strangest AF of my life. So I'll just start testing at cd10 and see what happens. I emailed my donor and told him everything, asked for a couple of months off until we get back on track and I was SOOOO happy that he is supportive and willing to make this journey with us. I was feeling such dispair that he may not be patient enough to try to make this work since this will be harder for me than the other women. 

So now I'm just in ttc limbo and I have no idea what to expect. But I have more hope now than I have in the last few weeks. I am praying for answers soon. I am considering acupunture, but not sure if I can use my flex spend money for this, so I will be looking into that. If any of you have any ideas, I'm all ears! :wacko:

And lots of :dust:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Babyforme, I'm sorry you have had such a crappy month :hugs:
I am only at the start of my ttc journey so not in a position to give any advice etc but I wanted to offer my support to you and I really hope you manage to sort things.
It's great that your donor will go through this with you. One less thing to worry about.
Claire x


----------



## jury3

Your symptoms sound a lot like some of the other girls I've heard that have PCOS, so that could be it. I'm sure it sucks when your body leaves you in limbo. The important thing is that you are getting answers. You will be able to have a baby! 

We are onto our 4th month ttc and I am going to talk to my doc about getting tested and making sure everything is ok. When you have a limited supply of sperm, you don't have time to waste! I think it's good to be proactive...


----------



## PiperDilly

I had my first medicated IUI with donor sperm a few days ago and I just wanted to stop by and say goodluck to everyone in this forum!


----------



## jury3

Good luck piperdilly!


----------



## Nimyra

Anyone here in the San Francisco Bay area?

Update on me:

As of Thursday my hcg levels are down to 16 and I started AF (or something resembling AF) yesterday. My doctor says I probably didn't ovulate due to the elevated hcg and that it may be hard to predict ovulation this month, but I'm not convinced. I had ovulation like pain 2 weeks ago, so I'm thinking my body is possibly just carrying on as normal ignoring the lingering hcg levels.

I could be wrong, but that's my best guess based on what I'm observing.

In light of that, I think I'm just going to go for it this month and travel to my donor and do some inseminations and just hope for the best.

Worst case, I'm out some money for the airfare and motel, best case I'll get pregnant.

Either way I'll feel like I'm actually DOING something and not just taking this all lying down! 

In general I'm doing good, body feels like it is healing, back on my vitamins and mood is fine!


----------



## jury3

So glad to hear you're healing and feeling better about everything! I really think we tend to know our bodies best, so hopefully you are right and your body stays on track. Good luck! Hopefully you'll see another bfp really quickly :)


----------



## Oxygen7880

Nimyra said:


> In general I'm doing good, body feels like it is healing, back on my vitamins and mood is fine!

Really glad you're doing well and healing. Really hoping you get ur bfp. Baby dust for you.

Afm, Im cd16. opks still neg and cbfm still high. Had a donation last night. A little like you Nimyra...being proactive and just hoping for the best.
Really hope I get a positive/peak opk soon.


----------



## MonicaB

Hi ladies! I have been snooping around for a couple of days now and have finally gotten up the courage to post something. I now understand that what we are doing is a little unorthodox in the surrogacy world, but doesn't seem strange at all here. So this is our story. My husband and I have no interest in raising a child. DH's best friend since childhood is a happily married gay man and we are like family. J and B want nothing more in the world than to be great parents, but we live in Texas and adopting is expensive and difficult for gay couples. So, we are going to attempt IVI with J's sperm. I will carry the baby, obviously, and they will be the dads and we will be the aunt and uncle. I have learned a lot reading these forums and I can't wait to start this fantastic journey! I hope to keep you all posted in the coming months. I am already a charting demon and I ovulate like a machine so this should work right?

Monica.


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Monica! Yeah, it may be unorthodox in the rest of the world, but believe me, all are welcome here. Good luck!

Out of curiosity, have you consulted with an attorney to make sure that there aren't likely to be any legal surprises to your arrangement? This is quite a legal grey area most of us are in.


----------



## MonicaB

Hi Nimyra! To answer your question, my FIL is a family law attorney in our hometown. He is ecstatic and will draw up our contract pro bono, of course. We are going to do our first insemination this winter. Right now I am just taking my vitamins, excercising and trying to make a nice place for my niece or nephew to hang out for 9 months. We know that we will see the baby all the time since we always do family holidays together. I am so happy yo give them the miracle of a family. 

Monica.


----------



## Yorkielassy

Helo Monica. Good luck with your journey x


----------



## jury3

Monica-That's amazing that you're willing to do that for them! Our bff is our sperm donor (he's married with kids). That's basically how we forsee our future, family like we are now...he will be uncle, kids will be cousins. I love the idea of blended families :) And I know we are so, so very greatful for our donor and will forever be indebted to them. It is such a wonderful thing to do for someone...Your friends are lucky to have you :)


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well due af tomorrow/Friday and got lots of ewcm/creamy yellow cm hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2moms2be

Just wanted to chime in on this thread... my wife and I are TTC our first, and this is our first cycle. We're doing at-home insemination with donor sperm, and are super nervous, excited, scared, going-to-puke... hahaha. 

It's encouraging to look through this thread and see some success.

I'm currently on CD2, so I have a ways to go... getting impatient and excited already, though, hahaha! :D


----------



## Oxygen7880

Fingers crossed for you MummyLou.

Welcome 2moms and good luck to you :thumbup:

MonicaB I think its amazing what you are doing :flower:

I'm cd 17 and still awaiting a positive opk *sigh* :coffee:


----------



## jury3

Welcome 2moms! I think the first month is scary/exciting for everyone! lol What's your plan of action? Where are your goods from (known donor, sperm bank, etc)?


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> Welcome 2moms! I think the first month is scary/exciting for everyone! lol What's your plan of action? Where are your goods from (known donor, sperm bank, etc)?

Hi :D

We're using a known donor... he was the best man at our wedding and a long-time friend of my wife's (and now mine :D ). He's been fantastic, and he's super excited for us.

I've been tracking my cycles for about six months... we're going to do every other day from when I think I'm going to ovulate until I'm fairly certain it's over. My cycles are a little strange, and I'm pretty sure I don't always ovulate. But we're going to give this a go on our own for a few months, and if we don't have success after six months or so, I'm going to meet with someone with some expertise to see if I'm the problem :p

It's super exciting, though, and I'm doing my best to stay positive and think good thoughts, because I know stressing myself out and worrying to death about my fertility isn't going to help :p

Good luck with your journey... maybe we'll both get lucky soon :D


----------



## jury3

When you say you are tracking your cycles, what exactly are you doing? If you don't mind me asking lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Ladies.....I need some opinions here and I feel a bit goofy even asking this. DW tested early last cycle got a BFN at 12 dpo and then had AF. Seems pretty normal right? Now, I don't know if I have eptopic PTSD and we are both loosing our minds or what is happening. About 15dpo DW started having pretty decent nausea so we assumed we should brace for a big ugly cycle. (sometimes for her it is quite heavy and makes her kind of ouny like having the flu) Her cycle was weird. It started and stopped on the first day was barely 5 days long (7 is normal) and she is getting sick but only in the evenings. She has even been woken up and had to be sick night before last. She keeps complaining that she has cramps like she is still on her cycle but they are really mild and just enough to make her uncomfortable but not painful. Am I insane for thinking we should test again? I hope I don't sound crazy because I feel like she had her cycle, temps dropped, game over. It has been over a week though and she is still complaining of the same things. Help. I feel a little looney.


----------



## jury3

I don't think it's crazy at all if it eases your mind. I think we all overanalyze and make ourselves wonder.


----------



## laurac1988

I would have her test again Hun. It's natural to feel anxious xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks ladies. I just don't know what to think. Every time she mentions how she feels, I feel ridiculous for even letting my mind go there. Then there is this twinge of panic because we had no idea she was pregnant with our Angel until after an ultrasound that was scheduled for fertility testing. I don't want to ignore my gut but I also don't want to get DW worked up by suggesting that she should test either. Ugh.


----------



## laurac1988

Just ask her to test to put both of your minds at rest xxx


----------



## firechild30

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks ladies. I just don't know what to think. Every time she mentions how she feels, I feel ridiculous for even letting my mind go there. Then there is this twinge of panic because we had no idea she was pregnant with our Angel until after an ultrasound that was scheduled for fertility testing. I don't want to ignore my gut but I also don't want to get DW worked up by suggesting that she should test either. Ugh.

You've really got nothing to loose by testing and at least then you'll know and not have to worry.

Welcome Monica and 2moms...best of luck to each of you on this journey.

I am cd6, started clomid yesterday-Ick! Will start opk on cd12 probably and just watch for signs. Dr wants to schedule u/s and possible trigger again for this cycle. we are going to try to get 3 donations this cycle, but all of our schedules have been very hectic and donor has to go out of town once a month...so we will just do the best we can.

Anyone got any good stress relief methods? My job has really put on a lot of pressure, and we just poured a lot of money into fixing both cars and remodeling our bathroom. not to mention all the costs of fertility related stuff. I am a worrier anyway, but I am trying to optimize our chances this cycle, which means I really need to get my stress under control.


----------



## Mummylou23

did she test leah hun 
girls wat do you think to my chart im 14dpo


----------



## jury3

Leah-I say have her test just to be sure. You never know. I've seen women freak out after their period bc they feel weird and it turns out to be nothing. I've also seen someone have a period and thought all was ok and turned out to be pregnant (although it wasn't viable). Either way, I say put your minds at ease. 

firechild-Good luck! I hope that all works out for you. I have been doing acupuncture and the occasional massage to help relax. I have also started turning my mind off of work when it is over. I'm a teacher and after work I was staying late and working on things or going home and checking my email, etc. Now, once work is over, I'm not allowed to think about it until the next day. I go home and do things that I want to do and focus on anything but work. That has helped me a lot. I also do brief moments of meditation. For me, meditation just means I take time to lie down and clear my mind. I focus on my breathing and my lungs filling up, but nothing else..unless sometimes when I visualize ovulation and fertilization. Hope you find something to help you relax!

mummy-Chart looks good. When will you test?


----------



## Mummylou23

any updates? leah did u get ur dw to test


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> When you say you are tracking your cycles, what exactly are you doing? If you don't mind me asking lol

I've just been writing down when I get my period for a few months... and then for the past couple, I've been temping, and I took a "practice" OPK last month to see if I was right with my predictions (based on CM), and I got a nice dark line, right when I thought I would. Proud moment for me ;) LOL! So that's all, really. This is the first month we're really going to go for it... gulp. Haha! So excited! And hopeful, but trying not to get my hopes TOO high.


----------



## jury3

Ok, I wanted to make sure you were temping so you know for sure you O :) Glad to hear you are! Are you starting opks before you think O is coming? You don't want to miss the beginning of your surge!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls im 15dpo what do U think


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> Ok, I wanted to make sure you were temping so you know for sure you O :) Glad to hear you are! Are you starting opks before you think O is coming? You don't want to miss the beginning of your surge!

I've only done one OPK so far. Well, two... one when I was sure O was coming, just to be sure I was interpreting my CM correctly (it was positive), then one when I was positive O was past, so I could make sure I understood the difference in what the lines look like lol. I'm sure I missed the beginning of my surge last time so this cycle I'm starting earlier! :)


----------



## firechild30

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls im 15dpo what do U think

Looks good so far! How long is your lp normally? When will you test?


----------



## Mummylou23

Never had high temp like this at 15dpo thinkin if high tomorrow will test then was 15dpo last cycle but had spotting haven't this time


----------



## MrsMM24

*LEAH* Waiting on an update Hun, hope all is well.... FXD!:dust:


*MONICA* Welcome and Good Luck!:dust:


*2MOMS2BE* Welcome and Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## astito

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls im 15dpo what do U think

mine is 12 dpo and negative hpt:cry:


----------



## Mummylou23

well last lot was 2 days before ov and my dd was 1 today and look wot I got
 



Attached Files:







PRG.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> well last lot was 2 days before ov and my dd was 1 today and look wot I got

Fantastic news!!! :thumbup: Congratulations to you. :happydance:

Finally got my + opk today so time for business! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mummylou23

oxyden I am just so shocked as last donation was Monday and didn't ov till Thursday . its not false is it it came up straight away


----------



## Mummylou23

I cant get my head round it girls omg lol


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> oxyden I am just so shocked as last donation was Monday and didn't ov till Thursday . its not false is it it came up straight away

I always thought you were still in with a chance. I'm really happy for you. Shows how long sperm can last :thumbup:


----------



## 2moms2be

Mummylou23 said:


> I cant get my head round it girls omg lol

Let it sink in :D :D

So excited for you!!


----------



## Mummylou23

I keep looking at test omg it doesn't seem real I really thought I was out I was even planning next month with donor omg I haven't texted and told him yet got to top my phone up!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Lou xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks laura ... hope leah and her dw is ok too because haven't seen an update


----------



## jury3

Congrats mummylou!


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you jury I didn't expect it at all omg omg omg I am still shocked


----------



## c.30

Congrats Mummylou, a happy and healthy 9 months to you. And happy birthday to your DD :cake:

Oxygen, yay for a positive OPK! Good luck with donations :thumbup: :dust:

Good luck to any other ladies getting donations or in the 2ww :flower:


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks c.30 im still in shock x


----------



## Mummylou23

omg wot do I do now I don't know what to do with my self :( I really thought I was out and was organising next month lol


----------



## astito

wohooooo mummyyyy, congratsssssss:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
have you tested before and got negative? I am 13 dpo and got negative. I am asking to get a little hope! And what date was your last donation? 
you ovulated so earlier last month than this month...


----------



## Mummylou23

last month was around cd 13 I think and this month was cd 20!!!! and we did donation Monday ovulated Thursday!! no didn't test before hun only today in subways toilets still not sunk in. I thought was going to be negative!! hope ur ok hun as you can see my temps on my chart if click it xx


----------



## astito

mumy, would you please share your full experience on that page?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## Mummylou23

yes just done it for you


----------



## firechild30

Congrats mommylou! Hopefully we're right behind you. good luck ladies who are receiving donation!


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks girls its been hrs since found out but I cant get my head round it


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats mummylou!!!!! I am so very happy for you. I hope it is the happiest and healthiest 9 months.
We tested and it seems that DW has just been sick with a virus. We started insemination for this cycle yesterday. We are doing our SMEP again just without CD8. Her temps are back to looking normal for this point in her cycle. So now we start the monthly fun of her peeing on OPKs and waiting for the smiley. This makes 1 full year of ttc. I can't say that it is the the way I thought it would go,but as long as it ends with a rainbow I will keep doing the dance.


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks so much leah I was looking for update xx I hope your both well it isn't sinking in at all and every bit of like tummy ache feeling I get etc I am wondering. and I keep thinking af will come but I doubt it with this bfp do you
 



Attached Files:







PRG.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oxygen7880

Fingers firmly crossed for you Leah. One of these cycles has your name on it :thumbup:

MummyLou I can't imagine how your feeling. It's a def positive, yay for you.

Afm, well it has been an interesting and a little stressful 12 hours. I got my first ever + opks yesterday so arranged for a donation last night. All going to plan until I got a text from my donor. He had knocked the cup out of his hand whilst doing the deed :cry: He was so angry with himself and 'how he had let me down when he needed me the most'. Bless him. True the timing was very bad for this to happen but these things happen and I spend the time reassuring him.
Anyway he offered to donate to me this am before he started work. So at 7.30am I received my donation!
The thing is I am worried it was too late now. My temp was higher this morn so I am wondering if I ovulated already. What do you ladies think?
The good thing is that I had a donation on Fri so at least I will have one donation even if this mornings was too late. I really hope I catch the egg tho. 2 donations gives me a better chance than the one.


----------



## c.30

Oxygen, I reckon you're covered with both Fridays and today's donation; I know someone who had a donation OV + 1 and now has a little boy. Lots and lots of :dust: to you!!

Leah, hope DW is feeling better. Good luck with donations :hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

hun I think ur covered look at me had donation Monday and ovulated Thursday and im pregnant xxx


----------



## jury3

Oxygen-If you did O yesterday and you donated on Friday, that is perfect timing! They say it's best to already have the little guys up there and waiting for the egg! This mornings donation could very well be your back up too. I think you will be just fine, it sounds pretty perfect to me...


----------



## Mummylou23

do you temp oxygen xxx


----------



## HP123

We're taking the month off. We only have one more cycle with the Clomid. My OB won't prescribe anymore without referring us to a fertility specialist. My donor - who loves me - has suggested he come for a week long visit in May during my fertility window! So we're going to skip this month. However if I happen to ovulate without the Clomid, then I am going to ask him to ship. 

Sounds like everyone is doing well! Good luck to everyone this cycle and congrats to the bfp's


----------



## Mummylou23

thnk you hp I hope you get ur bfp soon huni u deserve it


----------



## laurac1988

We are starting again in June but my DP will be trying instead of me. Excited and nervous


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, I've been out of the ttc loop for a few months & am trying to remind myself of all the important stuff! 

We were supposed to have our first appt with the FS this Wednesday- but got a letter in the mail rescheduling it for the 16th MAY!!!!! Apparently all the doctors arent available for various reasons & the clinic only runs 1 day a week, & basically april is a write off. Am so p'd off.. That's a 6 week delay. And although not the end of the world, at 38 I'm not happy about losing 6 weeks when I've been waiting since November to see the FS. (although I did have to change the 1st appt myself bcos I was going to London to see my sister for 5 weeks). But still.. 6 weeks feels like ages now- was really psyched to go this week. Now am feeling very deflated & flat. 

My OH isn't fussed, he just said 'oh well so we just try naturally'. Which is a lovely positive attitude, but I was hoping that we'd see the FS & maybe manage to get IUI started either this cycle or next. This is our first month back ttc & I'm really really nervous about it all. what with doing the at home AI & all the frustrations that I felt last year, I kind of wanted to try & avoid having to do home AI again. 

But I keep trying to remind myself that that it's not a waste of time to keep trying with the AI bcos its worked for so many of girls in here. Mind you, I am 38 so my age is against me.

My OH also said to me, 'but we should try more than twice'. Previously we only ever did day of +OPK & the next day.. Mostly bcos I didn't want to stress him out by doing more. But he seems keen to try more this time around. So my question is this...... If we still do day of + OPK, & the next day, what other days do u girls with experience suggest we also do?? Ive done a bit of reading on FS websites & I know that some say to abstain for min of 2 days prior to IUI. So although I want to do more, I also don't want to use up all the best sperm too early... 

Ideas? Suggestions? Opinions??


----------



## jury3

HP-I am throwing around the idea of taking this month off too. I visited a nutritionist and I want to get back on track with being healthy. I figured it might be a good idea. I thought our donor would be glad too since they just had a baby the other day, but he seems ready and willing...so, we'll see. DW would prefer we do it. Maybe you'll O on your own! That would be exciting!

juniper-That would be so frustrating! I would pretty peeved as well...Have you tried following the SMEP plan? We are doing our own version of it...we insem every other day when I start getting fertile CM until O. Then we do an extra one the day of O if possible. Do you O the same day as positive opk? If so, it might be good to get some in before then...


----------



## baby4me2013

Wow such great news!!

AFM, I think I am taking the month off too. BUT if I O this month, I'm getting a sono the day of the first OPK so they can check out my eggs. I guess if they get in there and it looks good, I'll be making a text out to my donor to try once to see if it can happen. Otherwise, I'll wait till next round. 

I usually guess when I think I will O and then schedule 4 visits, all in a row to maximize my chances. And up until this last cycle, that has worked, as I have had pos OPK on the last ones right in the middle of insem week. Well, it's not a week, but it sure feels like it!

I am really starting to wonder if this BV that I had going on wasn't the cause of all this in the first place! So after all the antibiotics, I'm hoping to be back in business this month and will start digi OPKing tomorrow (cd11) until I get something. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## firechild30

Juniperjules said:


> Hi ladies, I've been out of the ttc loop for a few months & am trying to remind myself of all the important stuff!
> 
> We were supposed to have our first appt with the FS this Wednesday- but got a letter in the mail rescheduling it for the 16th MAY!!!!! Apparently all the doctors arent available for various reasons & the clinic only runs 1 day a week, & basically april is a write off. Am so p'd off.. That's a 6 week delay. And although not the end of the world, at 38 I'm not happy about losing 6 weeks when I've been waiting since November to see the FS. (although I did have to change the 1st appt myself bcos I was going to London to see my sister for 5 weeks). But still.. 6 weeks feels like ages now- was really psyched to go this week. Now am feeling very deflated & flat.
> 
> My OH isn't fussed, he just said 'oh well so we just try naturally'. Which is a lovely positive attitude, but I was hoping that we'd see the FS & maybe manage to get IUI started either this cycle or next. This is our first month back ttc & I'm really really nervous about it all. what with doing the at home AI & all the frustrations that I felt last year, I kind of wanted to try & avoid having to do home AI again.
> 
> But I keep trying to remind myself that that it's not a waste of time to keep trying with the AI bcos its worked for so many of girls in here. Mind you, I am 38 so my age is against me.
> 
> My OH also said to me, 'but we should try more than twice'. Previously we only ever did day of +OPK & the next day.. Mostly bcos I didn't want to stress him out by doing more. But he seems keen to try more this time around. So my question is this...... If we still do day of + OPK, & the next day, what other days do u girls with experience suggest we also do?? Ive done a bit of reading on FS websites & I know that some say to abstain for min of 2 days prior to IUI. So although I want to do more, I also don't want to use up all the best sperm too early...
> 
> Ideas? Suggestions? Opinions??

Welcome back! March was our first cycle back. The break was very good for us.

After this cycle, we only have one cycle of clomid left. we've decided to only do up to two inseminations this cycle- we go on Saturday to get follies and lining checked- if everything looks good we do the trigger the same day and follow Dr instruction for inseminations. 
I'm having a hard time remembering to temp in the morning before I start moving around and talking. the hot flashes and night sweats from the clomid this cycle are horrid!

We start opk on Wed. good luck to those getting donations! we need some serious babydust!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi any updates on any one its getting lonely now am pregnant lol


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> hi any updates on any one its getting lonely now am pregnant lol

lol Mummy! How ru feeling?
No news here. I'm 2dpo. Waiting for my cross hairs on FF. I'm worried my temp didn't rise enough. My first month ttc and first time temping so I'm not sure if my temp went up enough. Just want to know that i ov'd


----------



## Mummylou23

im feeling ok hun just tired and achy and it should show tomorrow hun as normally by 3dpo you get cross hairs


----------



## awifey

How do you get the donors tested? SA and all in the states. What are the costs involved?


----------



## jury3

The should be able to go to a regular doctor to get an std test, not sure how much. We called a fertility clinic to see about getting SA and I think it was $100-$150? Our donor has 2 kids, so we didn't mess with that part. You could probably call your gyno and ask them who would be good to contact. That's where we got our contact.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on your BFP mummylou! HH9M!!!

I know my donor gets an STD test done through his doctor every year. It's harder to do the SA's here when it comes to donations, assuming the truth is told. As far as I know, sperm donation is not legal here.

My donor has 8 children (all donor kids), so like jury, I know personally, I don`t have to worry about that.

Although it is crazy to look at my youngest daughter and see she has 2 siblings...but another 7 out there somewhere. HOLY CRAP! My daughter has 9 siblings!


----------



## Juniperjules

jury3 said:


> HP-I am throwing around the idea of taking this month off too. I visited a nutritionist and I want to get back on track with being healthy. I figured it might be a good idea. I thought our donor would be glad too since they just had a baby the other day, but he seems ready and willing...so, we'll see. DW would prefer we do it. Maybe you'll O on your own! That would be exciting!
> 
> juniper-That would be so frustrating! I would pretty peeved as well...Have you tried following the SMEP plan? We are doing our own version of it...we insem every other day when I start getting fertile CM until O. Then we do an extra one the day of O if possible. Do you O the same day as positive opk? If so, it might be good to get some in before then...

Thanks Jury, I have heard of smep. I'm not sure if we'd manage it exactly but I think the general idea of trying to get as many AI done as we can, is probably the way we'll go. A few girls in here have mentioned doing 2-O, 1-O, day of + OPK & OPK+1.... I'm kind of thinking that's wot we'll try. typically I seem to Ov on cd15, which is next Monday, so I'm thinking maybe we'll do Friday around 4pm, Sat by 1pm, Sun late-ish like after 8pm (expecting to get +OPK this day) & then Monday probably late in the day after 5pm. 

Doing the AI for 4 days in a row does worry me a little bcos of what u hear about not doing it too often due to diminishing the sperm numbers etc.. But I'm also nervous about missing the window. I do feel like doing an AI before getting the +OPK makes a lot of sense. Wot kind of pattern (or even lack of!!) are the rest of you here doing?? 

All the posts from you ladies who have just had or are about to have babies is sooooooo encouraging. It's testament to the fact that this works. Thanks for sticking around & giving the rest of us good vibes x


----------



## Mummylou23

leah how you getting on ?? been looking for updates but haven't seen any.


----------



## firechild30

Starting opks today. u/s scheduled for sat...trigger then if everything checks out, inseminate on Sun morning probably, depending on Dr instruction. this month or next month are the last clomid cycle, so I very much hope that we get it this month. also, the costs of all the tests are really starting to add up. I think if we don't get it by July (will be one yr), then we may just give up all together.


----------



## Esha12

So I've been out of the loop for 6 months. But my lady and I are ready to try again. Any advice?


----------



## happyh29

My advice is to eat healthy, give up alcohol, lots of goodness in your life style and if at ask possible no stress, and you will be fine


That and I made sure I had the big o after every insemination and kept my bum in the air for as long as possible. I didn't use soft cups -I personally don't think its good to trap everything there. 


Good luck
X


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> leah how you getting on ?? been looking for updates but haven't seen any.

Hi mummylou :wave: Good. We are just waiting to confirm ovulation and inseminating. Pretty sure the eggy popped out of the hatch on CD 14. Soon we begin the craziness of the 2ww. Be sure to send me some of that super fertility baby dust this way.


----------



## mizcee18

happyh29 said:


> My advice is to eat healthy, give up alcohol, lots of goodness in your life style and if at ask possible no stress, and you will be fine
> 
> 
> That and I made sure I had the big o after every insemination and kept my bum in the air for as long as possible. I didn't use soft cups -I personally don't think its good to trap everything there.
> 
> 
> Good luck
> X

I didn't use soft cups either I really don't think they are necessary


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls ive got early scan today 11.45am uk time


----------



## c.30

Good luck mummylou but don't be worried if nothing shows up cos I _think_ it's _very_ early for a scan!


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck mummylou but I agree with Cheryl - it's incredibly early for a scan


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls heres my scan xxx how many u think ;) got a rescan 2 weeks
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mummylou23

no one ?? :(


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry mummylou. I can't really see the scan very well on my kindle. I think I see 2 though. Eek!


----------



## happyh29

Mummy Lou is that two ?!


----------



## Mummylou23

heres another pic ive put red near the sacs
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mummylou23

looks like 3 to lots of people as theres 3 sacs hun


----------



## happyh29

Three? Three?! What did the sonographer say? Is one not placenta?!


----------



## Mummylou23

im 5 weeks! she is rescanning me at 7 weeks but says 3 sacs will know more at 7weeks. might get one at 6 wks if can


----------



## happyh29

Wow, that's amazing.good luck


How did you get such a early scan? I don't know anyone with triplets, that's just fabulous x


----------



## Mummylou23

I paid for it private I just had a feeling there was more than one...


----------



## KelleyNJen

Congrats MummyLou! I am happy for you!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> I paid for it private I just had a feeling there was more than one...

WOW MummyLou, that's amazing!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh mummylou....that is phenomenal! I can't wait to hear the update at the next scan!


----------



## Mummylou23

there would be 3 sacs If not three babies would there ? and one is bigger but im only 5wks xx


----------



## c.30

WOW, congrats Mummylou! :D


----------



## LeahMSta

Time will tell mummylou. Your job right now isn't to have all the answers. All you need to concern yourself with is enjoying every moment. 

AFM: 3DPO and all is well. Lol! We got our crosshairs this morning and now get to kick back relax and try to enjoy what is out of our hands. We have decided to take next month off if we don't get our bfp. I know we just got back in the ttc groove but due to some scheduling issues with our donor next month we just won't be able to ensure that donations would be available. Hopefully it is a non issue as I plan on DW being good and pregnant before it is an issue. Lol!


----------



## Oxygen7880

LeahMSta said:


> Time will tell mummylou. Your job right now isn't to have all the answers. All you need to concern yourself with is enjoying every moment.
> 
> AFM: 3DPO and all is well. Lol! We got our crosshairs this morning and now get to kick back relax and try to enjoy what is out of our hands. We have decided to take next month off if we don't get our bfp. I know we just got back in the ttc groove but due to some scheduling issues with our donor next month we just won't be able to ensure that donations would be available. Hopefully it is a non issue as I plan on DW being good and pregnant before it is an issue. Lol!

Fingers crossed it's a non issue and your good and preg by then :thumbup:
I want you to get a bfp soo bad!


----------



## astito

Mummylou23 said:


> well girls heres my scan xxx how many u think ;) got a rescan 2 weeks

mummy, wohooooooooooooooo
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## LeahMSta

Oxygen7880 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Time will tell mummylou. Your job right now isn't to have all the answers. All you need to concern yourself with is enjoying every moment.
> 
> AFM: 3DPO and all is well. Lol! We got our crosshairs this morning and now get to kick back relax and try to enjoy what is out of our hands. We have decided to take next month off if we don't get our bfp. I know we just got back in the ttc groove but due to some scheduling issues with our donor next month we just won't be able to ensure that donations would be available. Hopefully it is a non issue as I plan on DW being good and pregnant before it is an issue. Lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed it's a non issue and your good and preg by then :thumbup:
> I want you to get a bfp soo bad!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks for cheering us on. You're so kind.


----------



## Nimyra

Encourage me please,

I got a positive opk this afternoon. I'm flying to SF in the morning for an early afternoon insemination. I'm getting paranoid that I will miss the fertile window... I had EWCM this evening but now my ovulation cramping which had been building for the last couple of days is subsiding... Will I still have a chance?

I usually aim to inseminate the day of LH surge, but it just isn't possible with the distance.

Thanks...


----------



## c.30

Nimyra said:


> Encourage me please,
> 
> I got a positive opk this afternoon. I'm flying to SF in the morning for an early afternoon insemination. I'm getting paranoid that I will miss the fertile window... I had EWCM this evening but now my ovulation cramping which had been building for the last couple of days is subsiding... Will I still have a chance?
> 
> I usually aim to inseminate the day of LH surge, but it just isn't possible with the distance.
> 
> Thanks...

Well we know we're told we ovulate 12 - 36 hours (sometimes 48 hours) _after_ the first positive OPK so for an afternoon insem the next day, I'd say you were definitely still in with a shout. The ovulation cramping subsiding, well yes that could mean that the egg's been released but I bet that egg's just going to be waiting around in the Fallopian tube for just one spermie to catch it :thumbup: Lots and lots of luck and baby dust :dust: and big :hugs: :winkwink:

(Ps, I've said it before but, I know someone who had 1 donation O+1 and has a little boy now :thumbup:)


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Encourage me please,
> 
> I got a positive opk this afternoon. I'm flying to SF in the morning for an early afternoon insemination. I'm getting paranoid that I will miss the fertile window... I had EWCM this evening but now my ovulation cramping which had been building for the last couple of days is subsiding... Will I still have a chance?
> 
> I usually aim to inseminate the day of LH surge, but it just isn't possible with the distance.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Well we know we're told we ovulate 12 - 36 hours (sometimes 48 hours) _after_ the first positive OPK so for an afternoon insem the next day, I'd say you were definitely still in with a shout. The ovulation cramping subsiding, well yes that could mean that the egg's been released but I bet that egg's just going to be waiting around in the Fallopian tube for just one spermie to catch it :thumbup: Lots and lots of luck and baby dust :dust: and big :hugs: :winkwink:
> 
> (Ps, I've said it before but, I know someone who had 1 donation O+1 and has a little boy now :thumbup:)Click to expand...



:thumbup: WSS! 

Cheryl! Not long now. How are you, doll?


----------



## c.30

Not long at all :happydance:

I'm good thank you, not getting a lot of sleep at night due to being a bit uncomfortable but I reckon that's getting me prepared for the night time feeds :thumbup: I've got everything I need, my hospital bags are packed and my birthing partners, my mum and sister, are on stand by so now we just wait for this little girl to make her appearance :) 

Like Oxygen, I'm desperate for you and your DW to get your BFP, I pray that it's your month [-o&lt;


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey everyone... want to share a good laugh? Today I had to take DW to the urgent care center because she has a swollen gland. (Looks like a golfball on the side of her neck...not the funny part) The Dr tells her to take a pregnancy test. She replies that she is only 3DPO and he says ( this is 100% true) "our tests are so sensitive that they can practically be positive the day of conception" I thought to myself I don't know if I should try mentioning my general knowledge of the endocrine system or if I should grab the missus and run. I will say the story had a general happy ending. DW got some baby-friendly Antibiotics and we went merrily on our way with out heated exchange. I do feel best knowing there is a specialist to see on Monday because that man was clearly a quack. Lol!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Not long at all :happydance:
> 
> I'm good thank you, not getting a lot of sleep at night due to being a bit uncomfortable but I reckon that's getting me prepared for the night time feeds :thumbup: I've got everything I need, my hospital bags are packed and my birthing partners, my mum and sister, are on stand by so now we just wait for this little girl to make her appearance :)
> 
> Like Oxygen, I'm desperate for you and your DW to get your BFP, I pray that it's your month [-o&lt;

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower: you are too sweet! Thank you so much. I'll be here sending you all of the strength and peace possible for you to meet your precious little one in tranquility.


----------



## firechild30

Glad to see our moms to be are well. Congrats on the scan mommylou! Cheryl- I absolutely cannot wait to see arrival pics of your girl! You must be beside yourself with excitement.
Leah- my fingers are crossed and a pray this cycle begins your family!

I go for u/s today-1030a, then trigger if everything looks good. I am concerned that I will emulate today as I had a temp dive. Dr usually instructs to inseminate day after trigger because it is supposed to make you ovulate 36-40 hours later. have not got my smiley yet- trigger makes positive opks, so they won't really be accurate afterwards. 

DH wants to consider another donor after this cycle, which will mean a few months off for testing donor. 
I really hope this is the cycle! I try very hard to be positive but the disappointments have really been eating me up.


----------



## jury3

Leah-That is hilarious! He really thought you could know after 3 days? He could be like many doctors that assume we know nothing of our cycles and assumed you could be wrong. Either way, what an idiot lol

Nimyra-I think you timing still sounds very possible! Just like c.30 said...

firechild-I really hope you get your bfp this cycle! Don't give up hope, I know it's hard, but you will have your baby no matter what :)


----------



## Mummylou23

well spoke to lady who did my scan and shes not saying she thinks there only 1 im like wtf??? I think I should get another private scan with some one else.


----------



## laurac1988

Hun another sonographer would see the same thing. Just give it a couple of weeks - too many scans at this stage are (in my opinion obviously) a waste of money as you really can't see anything. Save all the scans for when you can see something - even a heartbeat. That way you will be sure whether it is one, two, three, seventeen... However many.
No point spending money on multiple scans at 5/6 weeks when the likelihood of seeing anything is low. ,no one will be able to give you a definitive answer this early on as to how many there are, but once there is a heartbeat... They can tell you for sure 

Just chill and enjoy the pregnancy


----------



## jury3

I agree with Laura, there is a reason they don't normally do scans this early...it's too early to be sure. You are definitely pregnant and there is definitely at least one nice, healthy sac. Enjoy it, relax.


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for the encouragement. I've been a ball of anxiety today, not so great for ttc I know. I'm in SF now and got a donation around 3pm so roughly 24 hrs post smiley. I think I ovulated early this morning based on cramping sensations. Opk turned negative by noon or so today.

I'm getting one more donation tomorrow morning for good measure, then calling it a cycle. 

I think next month I'll just do shipping. What kits are people using these days and what shipping service?? I'm new to shipping.

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## firechild30

Ladies- would you please have a look at my chart. Dr instructed to inseminate today...had 3 good follies and trigger yesterday. had a huge temp jump this am. I am concerned that inseminating today is too late.


----------



## laurac1988

May not be - if the eggy has just popped out you still have some time


----------



## c.30

I agree with Laura, it's always worth getting an extra donation. Good luck :dust: :hugs:

Thinking of you Emily. :hugs: know nothing about shipping but hopefully the other ladies will be able to help :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

Firechild, are you using fresh, frozen, or shipped sperm?

Timing would be perfect for shipped or thawed sperm. Yesterday may have been ideal for fresh. It's hard to say. Use what you notice this month about your timing of ovulation relative to trigger to guide next month if needed.


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Firechild, are you using fresh, frozen, or shipped sperm?
> 
> Timing would be perfect for shipped or thawed sperm. Yesterday may have been ideal for fresh. It's hard to say. Use what you notice this month about your timing of ovulation relative to trigger to guide next month if needed.

Fresh. what is the difference? I'm sorry, don't know anything about the others.


----------



## Nimyra

the others don't live as long as fresh so you have to time it closer to ovulation. With fresh you have a day or two ahead of time that is still good timing.

I say go ahead with your insemination. If it doesn't happen this month, try the day of surge and day after surge next month.


----------



## mizcee18

hey all! hope everyone is doing well, I just wanted to stop in and ask those of you using known donors, have you considered a donors gift? if so any ideas? Our donor is my wife's brother and I would like to give him something really special after the baby is born, just havnt quite figured out what yet hummmm....


----------



## jury3

I think a gift is a great idea! We often provide dinner for our donor and his family to say thank you for donations. We will most likely do a gift at some point as well. I know surrogates are usually given a gift when the baby is born, so why not our donors! As far was what to get him...I have no idea lol
How are you doing? How far along are you now?


----------



## mizcee18

I was thinking some type of jewelry, maybe some kind of pendant? I don't know I have never bought for a guy, or for anything so meaningful, but it just seems like the right thing to do. who knows what it will end up being! lol am doing great we just moved into a much bigger place and we are LOVING IT! im 15 weeks as of yesterday, morning sickness is pretty much over thank goodness. im just superrrrrrrr tired. not the geez im tired I cant wait go home and relax, its more like I have to put my head down and close my eyes right this moment cause I cant go any further kind of tired ha ha I don't remember this much fatigue when I was pregnant with my daughter but that was 12 yrs ago!


----------



## jury3

Wow! I can't believe you're already 15 weeks! Time passes so quickly lol So glad the morning sickness is over for you :) I say keep an eye out for things he seems to really like over the next few months. If he's a sports guy, tickets to a game or season tickets...A nice watch...


----------



## letdoit

HI ladies,

I am just so happy....after 5 months of TTC i got a BFP. I woke up and did the test 1st thing in the morning . My sperm donor has been so good, always there when I need him.

Artificial insemination does work!!!!

I wish you all ladies a very BFP...


----------



## Oxygen7880

letdoit said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I am just so happy....after 5 months of TTC i got a BFP. I woke up and did the test 1st thing in the morning . My sperm donor has been so good, always there when I need him.
> 
> Artificial insemination does work!!!!
> 
> I wish you all ladies a very BFP...

Massive congratulations x


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations letdoit xxx well done


----------



## Nimyra

Wonderful news, Letdoit! Many blessings for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## PiperDilly

Just wanted to jump in here and announce that I got my first ever BFP using donor sperm! It was our first try on clomid after discovering that I likely do not ovulate on my own. 

Wishing much luck to all the ladies also using a donor!


----------



## firechild30

Wow! Congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## astito

congratsssss letdoit. :)))))))))
may you please share it on success stories page?


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow!!! Congratulations ladies. A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! Feel free to share some of that super fertile baby dust!!! Lol!


----------



## firechild30

Got crosshairs this morning. looks like we missed it:-( I think the trigger is making me o the same day. tho they ensure me at the office that the trigger is reliable for making you o 24-40 hours after. Cervix was def open when we did insemination. 
I took opk at 1030a on Sat (negative), then triggered around 1p. Opk are not reliable after a trigger (it will give you false positives).
I am so confused! And of course I'm obsessing about this. Dr said we need to do HSG if I am not pregnant after this cycle.
If anyone has any insight for me I would be most greatful! I am feeling out and really thinking we should just give this up because its just not going to happen for us- no mater how hard we hope and pray.


----------



## Mummylou23

well got scan Thursday as got some light bleeding :( no pain or clots but had very bad upset tummy wonder if that's irritated my cervix to make it bleed. dida test yesterday an came straight up pregnant 3+


----------



## c.30

I think you need to try not to worry as much Mummylou and just try to enjoy the early stages of being pregnant :thumbup: worry in itself can make all sorts of things happen to our bodies.


----------



## c.30

Firechild, a donation the day after OV can still catch that egg; I really hope that that is the case for you :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Congrats to the ladies with bfps! It's so easy to get discouraged in all this, so hearing success stories really helps give us hope :) H&H 9 months to both of you!


----------



## firechild30

My crosshairs moved?¿? I have never had this happen before. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> My crosshairs moved?¿? I have never had this happen before. Anyone else have this happen?

Firechild, it's never happened to me but I have seen other people's charts change because of one temp. At the moment, for your chart, is actually 'better' cos you ovulated the day of the donation :thumbup: your chart may stay like that or tomorrow's temp may change it back. I think sometimes FF needs 4/5 days of temps before it finally makes up its mind :wacko: it all still looks good to me though :thumbup::flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi *Ladies*

Sorry to have been gone so long, the 3rd trimester is really been beating me down. It has certainly taken its toll. On top of that the little girl frowing inside seems as though she is thoroughly enjoying her nourishment and is growing nicely enough that they have moved my due date up. How are you all doing? Any updates?

CONGRATS to all the new BFPs!!! Wishing you all a H&H 9mos!


*LEAH* that chart is looking nice! FXD!:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks MrsMM24 :)

Things here are chugging right along. The weather here needs mood stabilizing drugs. Today we have a mixture of sleet and regular good old fashioned snow. In April. Dw says she is feeling cramps and such as if AF is approaching so I feel like we are out for this cycle. She's her usual pms-ing self. I could always be surprised too. Just checking days off of the calender. Next cycle presents a huge scheduling issue so avoiding it all together would be awesome. Lol!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Leah I hope you guys get your surprise :flower:

I have had an interesting evening. Bfn this morning on an early response test.
About 5pm I decided to take another cheapy test and a very faint second line showed. However I managed to splash some pee on the plastic test window area (and it says you should avoid doing this) and was sure this was why it gave me a second line. I was desperate to pee again but couldn't! (I really wished I had used the cup method!)
So an hr later and I managed to pee again (into a cup this time!) and used another of the same type of test and again a faint second pink line. I also dipped an ic just to see an low and behold a very faint second line also appeared.
Took some pics and showed my sis. I keep thinking surely I would be unlucky to get three tests all with evap right? Can't actually get my head around the fact they may be +.
Guna test again tomo and pick up some more tests.

Hope you ladies are all hanging in there and doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## c.30

Ooh, keeping everything crossed for you Oxygen :dust:


----------



## astito

oxygen, why don't you post the pics here and get from us more encouragement?:happydance:


----------



## PiperDilly

Oxygen7880 said:


> Leah I hope you guys get your surprise :flower:
> 
> I have had an interesting evening. Bfn this morning on an early response test.
> About 5pm I decided to take another cheapy test and a very faint second line showed. However I managed to splash some pee on the plastic test window area (and it says you should avoid doing this) and was sure this was why it gave me a second line. I was desperate to pee again but couldn't! (I really wished I had used the cup method!)
> So an hr later and I managed to pee again (into a cup this time!) and used another of the same type of test and again a faint second pink line. I also dipped an ic just to see an low and behold a very faint second line also appeared.
> Took some pics and showed my sis. I keep thinking surely I would be unlucky to get three tests all with evap right? Can't actually get my head around the fact they may be +.
> Guna test again tomo and pick up some more tests.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all hanging in there and doing ok.:hugs:

I thought my faint bfps were all evaps too! Until I got a FRER and saw it plain as day. Goodluck! Very exciting!


----------



## jury3

oxygen-I hope you keep getting 2nd lines and they keep getting darker!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Leah and oxygen xx


----------



## jury3

So, I've been using answer brand opks for a couple of days. They barely show a line at all...today I actually could see the line pretty well. It was definitely not positive though. I did a cb digi and had a smiley. So, I do not recommend the answer brand to anyone! lol

Anyway, did an insem last night and going to do another tonight for good measure. We may not need it, but it can't hurt...


----------



## firechild30

Oxygen, leah, and jury: I will keep you in my prayers! This certainly seems like a good month for babydust.
Cheryl- thank you for the input, I was so confused, but it is comforting that this isn't completely unheard of. I think of you often and can't wait to hear of the arrival of your precious little girl!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Thanks so much ladies for the support. I took another test this am and another faint positive. Its only about 12 hrs since my last test tho so I am guessing it will take a couple of days to start getting darker.
I was going to post a pic but I am respectful of the ladies on here who have been trying a lot longer than me and so I decided not too.

Baby dust for each and everyone of you.
Thanks again for the well wishes :flower:


----------



## happyh29

Oxy congratulations.

Lots of rest and healthy living now, you have a were been that, needs looking after


----------



## Juniperjules

Oxygen7880 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for the support. I took another test this am and another faint positive. Its only about 12 hrs since my last test tho so I am guessing it will take a couple of days to start getting darker.
> I was going to post a pic but I am respectful of the ladies on here who have been trying a lot longer than me and so I decided not too.
> 
> Baby dust for each and everyone of you.
> Thanks again for the well wishes :flower:

 Congrats Oxygen! I hope the lines get darker every time! Very exciting when there's a bfp in here. Can u share ur story & what u did this month? 

We started AI yesterday, just about to do another. I decided we'll do inseminations every day from yesterday (cd 10) till day after +OPK (usually cd15). I was worried about depleting sperm numbers etc by doing it for 5 days in a row- but I've read enough articles/advice etc on FS websites to make me think that basically, as long as there is sperm 'up there' consistently then you've got a chance. Especially if the sperm is already there waiting for the egg.. So that's what we're trying anyway. 

I've gotta say, every time we do the DIY AI I get this feeling that's its totally ridiculous to be doing it & that its a waste of time... But then I come in here & read success stories & think 'well all these girls can't be making it all up!' ... And then I feel positive again.

So a big thanks to all of you who stay on the thread even when u get ur bfp's. it does help to know that ur stories are real, & so are your bfp's!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Juniperjules said:


> Oxygen7880 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the support. I took another test this am and another faint positive. Its only about 12 hrs since my last test tho so I am guessing it will take a couple of days to start getting darker.
> I was going to post a pic but I am respectful of the ladies on here who have been trying a lot longer than me and so I decided not too.
> 
> Baby dust for each and everyone of you.
> Thanks again for the well wishes :flower:
> 
> Congrats Oxygen! I hope the lines get darker every time! Very exciting when there's a bfp in here. Can u share ur story & what u did this month?
> 
> We started AI yesterday, just about to do another. I decided we'll do inseminations every day from yesterday (cd 10) till day after +OPK (usually cd15). I was worried about depleting sperm numbers etc by doing it for 5 days in a row- but I've read enough articles/advice etc on FS websites to make me think that basically, as long as there is sperm 'up there' consistently then you've got a chance. Especially if the sperm is already there waiting for the egg.. So that's what we're trying anyway.
> 
> I've gotta say, every time we do the DIY AI I get this feeling that's its totally ridiculous to be doing it & that its a waste of time... But then I come in here & read success stories & think 'well all these girls can't be making it all up!' ... And then I feel positive again.
> 
> So a big thanks to all of you who stay on the thread even when u get ur bfp's. it does help to know that ur stories are real, & so are your bfp's!!Click to expand...

It really works! My story is kinda short really lol.
I'm a 34 single gay lady and decided to make the leap and try for a baby. I have the support of my family so that helps me a lot. I asked a very close friend of mine if he would be my sperm donor. We had some good deep discussions and he agreed :thumbup:
This was actually my first month ttc. I was a bundle of nerves mostly not knowing if everything was working ok (ie if i ovulated etc). I used opk's, cbfm, cb digi and I started bbt. I eventually got my + opk on cd 20 (phew!!!). The tests had started to get darker the day before so I had a donation that night (o-1) and was due for a donation on the day i got my + pok. Unfortunately my friend managed to knock the cup of sperm out of his hand! He was devastated and agreed to donate to me the following morning before work.
Anyway my temp rose the day after my + opk so I must have ov'd the same day as my + opk result. I thought the last donation may have been too late if I had already ov'd, but ladies on here assured me it was a good back up donation.
So that was me in the tww for the first time. I swear I felt symptoms right on through. My stomach has felt wierd and I was drinking and peeing a lot. I told myself it was likely just me imagining. Anyway I made it too 7dpo and tested, obviously bfn and then once a day until 11dpo. On 11dpo I had a bfn with fmu on an 'early predictor' test. I decided to test again about 5pm (not sure why) on an ic and had a little drama with messing the test up (see earlier post!) and had a faint second line. Tested late on with another 2 and got the same faint pos.
Que ziltch sleep last night but another faint pos this morn and this aft!
Keeping my cb digi test until my period is officially missed.

I simply inseminated with a syringe and with my legs up for 30 mins (and had the big O too :winkwink:)
Drank lots of grapefruit juice and used pregnacare conception tabs.
The cbfm was useless for me this month, just gave me highs all through but this can happen apparently.
Sorry for the essay ladies!


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> So, I've been using answer brand opks for a couple of days. They barely show a line at all...today I actually could see the line pretty well. It was definitely not positive though. I did a cb digi and had a smiley. So, I do not recommend the answer brand to anyone! lol
> 
> Anyway, did an insem last night and going to do another tonight for good measure. We may not need it, but it can't hurt...

I used answer brand and it suckeddd! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Juniperjules

Oxygen7880 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen7880 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the support. I took another test this am and another faint positive. Its only about 12 hrs since my last test tho so I am guessing it will take a couple of days to start getting darker.
> I was going to post a pic but I am respectful of the ladies on here who have been trying a lot longer than me and so I decided not too.
> 
> Baby dust for each and everyone of you.
> Thanks again for the well wishes :flower:
> 
> Congrats Oxygen! I hope the lines get darker every time! Very exciting when there's a bfp in here. Can u share ur story & what u did this month?
> 
> We started AI yesterday, just about to do another. I decided we'll do inseminations every day from yesterday (cd 10) till day after +OPK (usually cd15). I was worried about depleting sperm numbers etc by doing it for 5 days in a row- but I've read enough articles/advice etc on FS websites to make me think that basically, as long as there is sperm 'up there' consistently then you've got a chance. Especially if the sperm is already there waiting for the egg.. So that's what we're trying anyway.
> 
> I've gotta say, every time we do the DIY AI I get this feeling that's its totally ridiculous to be doing it & that its a waste of time... But then I come in here & read success stories & think 'well all these girls can't be making it all up!' ... And then I feel positive again.
> 
> So a big thanks to all of you who stay on the thread even when u get ur bfp's. it does help to know that ur stories are real, & so are your bfp's!!Click to expand...
> 
> It really works! My story is kinda short really lol.
> I'm a 34 single gay lady and decided to make the leap and try for a baby. I have the support of my family so that helps me a lot. I asked a very close friend of mine if he would be my sperm donor. We had some good deep discussions and he agreed :thumbup:
> This was actually my first month ttc. I was a bundle of nerves mostly not knowing if everything was working ok (ie if i ovulated etc). I used opk's, cbfm, cb digi and I started bbt. I eventually got my + opk on cd 20 (phew!!!). The tests had started to get darker the day before so I had a donation that night (o-1) and was due for a donation on the day i got my + pok. Unfortunately my friend managed to knock the cup of sperm out of his hand! He was devastated and agreed to donate to me the following morning before work.
> Anyway my temp rose the day after my + opk so I must have ov'd the same day as my + opk result. I thought the last donation may have been too late if I had already ov'd, but ladies on here assured me it was a good back up donation.
> So that was me in the tww for the first time. I swear I felt symptoms right on through. My stomach has felt wierd and I was drinking and peeing a lot. I told myself it was likely just me imagining. Anyway I made it too 7dpo and tested, obviously bfn and then once a day until 11dpo. On 11dpo I had a bfn with fmu on an 'early predictor' test. I decided to test again about 5pm (not sure why) on an ic and had a little drama with messing the test up (see earlier post!) and had a faint second line. Tested late on with another 2 and got the same faint pos.
> Que ziltch sleep last night but another faint pos this morn and this aft!
> Keeping my cb digi test until my period is officially missed.
> 
> I simply inseminated with a syringe and with my legs up for 30 mins (and had the big O too :winkwink:)
> Drank lots of grapefruit juice and used pregnacare conception tabs.
> The cbfm was useless for me this month, just gave me highs all through but this can happen apparently.
> Sorry for the essay ladies!Click to expand...

Fantastic story!!!! Wow!!! That's made my day.. I'm a little bit older than you but not by much. It's great to hear something so positive. So u did the AI the day before & day of Ov. I'm also drinking loads of grapefruit juice each day, basically about an hour or so before we do the AI.. Man that stuff works!!!! It's like magic! : ) 

Thanks for sharing ur story- it's fab, & gives me inspiration this week that I truly needed!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

I'm really glad it has inspired you. I did the AI the day before ov and the morning after ov. So O-1 and O+1 (I didn't expect to ov so quickly after my +opk!)
This method is not much diff to getting preg the 'natural' way....we just use a different method of getting the sperm where it needs to be.!
Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## firechild30

Since we have many bfps, would you lovely ladies please tell us what your earliest symptoms were. Did you "just know" immediately?


----------



## Oxygen7880

firechild30 said:


> Since we have many bfps, would you lovely ladies please tell us what your earliest symptoms were. Did you "just know" immediately?

My stomach felt strange right from around 2dpo. Kind of like a slight pulling and tugging sensation. It has felt wierd since then. I kinda felt like AF was coming but it was a week too soon. I was also drinking all the time which is not like me and I was also pee'ing a lot more than I ever have (even accounting for the increase in fluids I was drinking). Also out of routine for me. 
My appetite was increased and it felt like my stomach was never satisfied.
I was exhausted last week but I have M.E so its hard to know which is causing the exhaustion but I was in bed by 9m on several nights due to the exhaustion.

I did a lot of reading during the tww and read of many people convinced they were preg coz of the 'symptoms' they were having so I hoped but never assumed my symptoms were due to being preg.

I have also read loads of women don't have any symptoms at all so I think it's a purely individual thing.

I'm still at the very cautious stage but trying to relax and enjoy it. 
Good luck to all you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

It is so lovely to so much baby dust flying around this thread. Congratulations Oxygen!!!! I hope you and your new little bean are healthy and happy for the next 9 months and beyond. :hugs:

DW and I are 10dpo and plugging right along. Things have been a bit chaotic around here this week as she is working different hours than normal and so we aren't having half of the opportunity to sit and obsess like we usually do. :blush: She did mention that she feels quite crampy so hopefully it isn't because of AF. Nothing to do but to wait and see.


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> It is so lovely to so much baby dust flying around this thread. Congratulations Oxygen!!!! I hope you and your new little bean are healthy and happy for the next 9 months and beyond. :hugs:
> 
> DW and I are 10dpo and plugging right along. Things have been a bit chaotic around here this week as she is working different hours than normal and so we aren't having half of the opportunity to sit and obsess like we usually do. :blush: She did mention that she feels quite crampy so hopefully it isn't because of AF. Nothing to do but to wait and see.

Leah, it is time to begin to do a hpt tomorrow for you, right?
I send you all my best wishes!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

astito said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> It is so lovely to so much baby dust flying around this thread. Congratulations Oxygen!!!! I hope you and your new little bean are healthy and happy for the next 9 months and beyond. :hugs:
> 
> DW and I are 10dpo and plugging right along. Things have been a bit chaotic around here this week as she is working different hours than normal and so we aren't having half of the opportunity to sit and obsess like we usually do. :blush: She did mention that she feels quite crampy so hopefully it isn't because of AF. Nothing to do but to wait and see.
> 
> Leah, it is time to begin to do a hpt tomorrow for you, right?
> I send you all my best wishes!!!Click to expand...

No HPT tomorrow. We are waiting until she is 5-7 days late before testing in an effort to make sure that the next time we test, we know it is going to be positive. Plus it puts us at a place that we can be proactive about getting scans to make sure that the little one is tucked in the right spot. We can't even schedule that until 5-6 weeks in. We only have one test left and we plan on it being the only one we need. :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations on all the BFP's floating around here! :) :)

My wife and I, due to some unforeseen circumstances, have decided to put off our first official TTC cycle until August (mostly getting our financial ducks in a row after a little setback.)

I did go see a midwife yesterday for preconception counseling and Arvigo massage (anyone have any experience with that? It was awesome!), and she said that everything looks good and she doesn't anticipate us having any trouble, which was a huge relief (I was stressing over my weird temps!)

So now I'm just trying to be patient until August, haha... easier said than done ;)

So congrats again, and I hope the baby dust sticks around in this thread for awhile!!


----------



## cazzie1128

hey you guys this is my first time posting since stalking the website for months now lol. My girlfirned and i have been trying to conceive now by at home AI since december 2012....so 5 cycles minus one month. so im hoping its going to happen soon. We had one chemcial in december on the first try but i guess it wasnt ment to be. And ever since then ive been so impatient with trying to conceive. Its so hard because, i have two donors, well started this month. i had one every since december and he has 2 daughters himself. and its so hard with trying to get his stuff cause of his work and mine. So when he does its once a week and with 1-2ml worth and im worrying bout the angle and so on and if its even getting there cause were using a 5 ml syringe. And this month ive done it 3 times and one more tomorrow which i beleive is when i ovulate. im soooooo hoping im doing everything right.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls.. Am needing some opinions/ reassurance to stop me from being a negative nelly! 

So my OH & I have done AI 3 times this week so far. We were going to do it from cd 10 until cd15.. Which we've never done before. Seemed like a good idea to try something different. The last time I did opks for a few months, I seemed to get a +OPK on cd14 (so therefore Ov on cd15). And so I figured the same would happen this month.. WRONG. Today is cd13 & I just got a smiley face at 1715hrs!! So will Ov tomoro, cd14. 

it also seems that by doing the AI every day, my OH semen became less & less in volume. its usually around 1.5ml (40million and all his other numbers are good too). But each day after the first insem, it was less & less. 

So we did AI as following:
cd 10 2300hrs approx 1.5ml
cd 11 2330hrs approx 1ml
Cd 12 1600hrs 1/2 ml

So yesterday I told him we would give cd13 a miss- I figured a day off would help increase the volume. AND I thought we'd get +OPK on cd 14. 

So here I am on cd13 with no AI (im out all day/nite & OH working from 2230-0300) & tomoro on Ov day we won't be in a position to do anything until probably after 5pm. 

I know I'm maybe jumping the gun.. But I now feel like this month is a bust. I've got it in my head that we really needed to do an AI on the day of +OPK. I feel like Ov day is theoretically just too late. It makes sense to me that sperm have to be 'waiting' for the egg to pop. And yes, we did do AI on cd 10, 11, 12... But given that the volume was less & less I just feel like it will have been a waste of time. The biggest volume was cd10 which is 4 days before ill have ovulated. 

I'm being quite negative. Which is probably not helped by the fact that last nite I saw an old 'friend' who was very very pregnant with her 3rd child. We were very close friends more like family, from 8yrs old till 30yrs old- and our friendship ended under ridiculous disappointing circumstances considering the time we'd known each other & how close we'd been. we haven't seen each other for 8yrs now. We were on opposite sides of a road last nite and we both saw each other but pretended we hadn't. Stupid & sad really. But seeing her pregnant & now this happening today with unexpected Ov... Well it has just made me feel very low & like this month is a bust now. I won't let on to my OH, bcos he is so positive about all of this. When he handed me the spec container with so little semen in it I actually felt irritated! I even asked him if he knew why there wasn't much there?? But I was treading carefully- I don't want him to end up feeling judged or stupid about all of this. But it's still frustrating. Roll on may so we can just convince the FS to do IUI. I've had enough of dealing with all these 'quirks' of ttc. We just need help- and I'll take whatever a FS will offer at this point. 

Sometimes I truly hate being a woman!! : (


----------



## c.30

I've said it many times but I know a lady who did AI and who got 1 donation on the day after ovulation (O + 1) and she now has a little boy...this proves that the egg stays around and a quick sperm can still get to it. Hope this gives some hope, in my humble opinion, you ain't out yet. 

Also, I know very little about quantity but I know it has been discussed briefly in here in the past; we know we only need 1 sperm, 1 good, quick, healthy sperm and i know i've read in here that quality sperm is/can be more important than quantity.


----------



## PiperDilly

firechild30 said:


> Since we have many bfps, would you lovely ladies please tell us what your earliest symptoms were. Did you "just know" immediately?

The only thing I experienced was the feeling that AF was about to start. I kept running to the bathroom to check. A dear friend took me out to get a HPT(I was on vacation visiting her) and I kept telling her, "I'm not pregnant! I can feel AF about to start any second!" I did not have any other symptoms and I still do not have any at 5 weeks! 

Goodluck! :flower:


----------



## cazzie1128

Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls.. Am needing some opinions/ reassurance to stop me from being a negative nelly!
> 
> So my OH & I have done AI 3 times this week so far. We were going to do it from cd 10 until cd15.. Which we've never done before. Seemed like a good idea to try something different. The last time I did opks for a few months, I seemed to get a +OPK on cd14 (so therefore Ov on cd15). And so I figured the same would happen this month.. WRONG. Today is cd13 & I just got a smiley face at 1715hrs!! So will Ov tomoro, cd14.
> 
> it also seems that by doing the AI every day, my OH semen became less & less in volume. its usually around 1.5ml (40million and all his other numbers are good too). But each day after the first insem, it was less & less.
> 
> So we did AI as following:
> cd 10 2300hrs approx 1.5ml
> cd 11 2330hrs approx 1ml
> Cd 12 1600hrs 1/2 ml
> 
> So yesterday I told him we would give cd13 a miss- I figured a day off would help increase the volume. AND I thought we'd get +OPK on cd 14.
> 
> So here I am on cd13 with no AI (im out all day/nite & OH working from 2230-0300) & tomoro on Ov day we won't be in a position to do anything until probably after 5pm.
> 
> I know I'm maybe jumping the gun.. But I now feel like this month is a bust. I've got it in my head that we really needed to do an AI on the day of +OPK. I feel like Ov day is theoretically just too late. It makes sense to me that sperm have to be 'waiting' for the egg to pop. And yes, we did do AI on cd 10, 11, 12... But given that the volume was less & less I just feel like it will have been a waste of time. The biggest volume was cd10 which is 4 days before ill have ovulated.
> 
> I'm being quite negative. Which is probably not helped by the fact that last nite I saw an old 'friend' who was very very pregnant with her 3rd child. We were very close friends more like family, from 8yrs old till 30yrs old- and our friendship ended under ridiculous disappointing circumstances considering the time we'd known each other & how close we'd been. we haven't seen each other for 8yrs now. We were on opposite sides of a road last nite and we both saw each other but pretended we hadn't. Stupid & sad really. But seeing her pregnant & now this happening today with unexpected Ov... Well it has just made me feel very low & like this month is a bust now. I won't let on to my OH, bcos he is so positive about all of this. When he handed me the spec container with so little semen in it I actually felt irritated! I even asked him if he knew why there wasn't much there?? But I was treading carefully- I don't want him to end up feeling judged or stupid about all of this. But it's still frustrating. Roll on may so we can just convince the FS to do IUI. I've had enough of dealing with all these 'quirks' of ttc. We just need help- and I'll take whatever a FS will offer at this point.
> 
> Sometimes I truly hate being a woman!! : (


Stay positive with my chemcial in december we did it the day of and 3 days before and got pregnet and he only gave us 1ml both times. This time we did it monday and 5 days later im supposed to be ovulating today but i have a feeling it was yeterday. beleive me the last 4 cycles im getting more and more negitive as well.


----------



## mizcee18

PiperDilly said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Since we have many bfps, would you lovely ladies please tell us what your earliest symptoms were. Did you "just know" immediately?
> 
> The only thing I experienced was the feeling that AF was about to start. I kept running to the bathroom to check. A dear friend took me out to get a HPT(I was on vacation visiting her) and I kept telling her, "I'm not pregnant! I can feel AF about to start any second!" I did not have any other symptoms and I still do not have any at 5 weeks!
> 
> Goodluck! :flower:Click to expand...

same here, I kept thinking OOO man this is going to be a bad month! I would go to the bathroom knowing I had started, and Nothing! I was super grouchy and crampy, I did get sore boobs a little after that.


----------



## mizcee18

a friend of mine has been having issues getting pregnant for the past 10 yrs. they have 1daughter almost 11 yrs old. they just got their bfp yesterday surely this is a grand month! good luck to you all that are trying!


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls im bk after my m/c and bleeding stopped this morning. we are looking at every other day and temping till ov confirmed with temps. sound good? as was told opks aint realiable now?


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> I've said it many times but I know a lady who did AI and who got 1 donation on the day after ovulation (O + 1) and she now has a little boy...this proves that the egg stays around and a quick sperm can still get to it. Hope this gives some hope, in my humble opinion, you ain't out yet.
> 
> Also, I know very little about quantity but I know it has been discussed briefly in here in the past; we know we only need 1 sperm, 1 good, quick, healthy sperm and i know i've read in here that quality sperm is/can be more important than quantity.

Thanks c30. I appreciate ur input. We have missed Ov day also now.. Long story.. But we've missed it. So cd 10, 11 & 12 were it this month. I hope your right about quantity. I know it only does take one sperm.. But I just keep thinking about stuff I've read that says how you need lots of sperm bcos so many just don't make it & die very quickly. 

I'd like to think positive, that for once in my life I'd get a miracle. But I'm having a bad week. I can't imagine anything good happening right now. 

Thanks for your support


----------



## Juniperjules

cazzie1128 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.. Am needing some opinions/ reassurance to stop me from being a negative nelly!
> 
> So my OH & I have done AI 3 times this week so far. We were going to do it from cd 10 until cd15.. Which we've never done before. Seemed like a good idea to try something different. The last time I did opks for a few months, I seemed to get a +OPK on cd14 (so therefore Ov on cd15). And so I figured the same would happen this month.. WRONG. Today is cd13 & I just got a smiley face at 1715hrs!! So will Ov tomoro, cd14.
> 
> it also seems that by doing the AI every day, my OH semen became less & less in volume. its usually around 1.5ml (40million and all his other numbers are good too). But each day after the first insem, it was less & less.
> 
> So we did AI as following:
> cd 10 2300hrs approx 1.5ml
> cd 11 2330hrs approx 1ml
> Cd 12 1600hrs 1/2 ml
> 
> So yesterday I told him we would give cd13 a miss- I figured a day off would help increase the volume. AND I thought we'd get +OPK on cd 14.
> 
> So here I am on cd13 with no AI (im out all day/nite & OH working from 2230-0300) & tomoro on Ov day we won't be in a position to do anything until probably after 5pm.
> 
> I know I'm maybe jumping the gun.. But I now feel like this month is a bust. I've got it in my head that we really needed to do an AI on the day of +OPK. I feel like Ov day is theoretically just too late. It makes sense to me that sperm have to be 'waiting' for the egg to pop. And yes, we did do AI on cd 10, 11, 12... But given that the volume was less & less I just feel like it will have been a waste of time. The biggest volume was cd10 which is 4 days before ill have ovulated.
> 
> I'm being quite negative. Which is probably not helped by the fact that last nite I saw an old 'friend' who was very very pregnant with her 3rd child. We were very close friends more like family, from 8yrs old till 30yrs old- and our friendship ended under ridiculous disappointing circumstances considering the time we'd known each other & how close we'd been. we haven't seen each other for 8yrs now. We were on opposite sides of a road last nite and we both saw each other but pretended we hadn't. Stupid & sad really. But seeing her pregnant & now this happening today with unexpected Ov... Well it has just made me feel very low & like this month is a bust now. I won't let on to my OH, bcos he is so positive about all of this. When he handed me the spec container with so little semen in it I actually felt irritated! I even asked him if he knew why there wasn't much there?? But I was treading carefully- I don't want him to end up feeling judged or stupid about all of this. But it's still frustrating. Roll on may so we can just convince the FS to do IUI. I've had enough of dealing with all these 'quirks' of ttc. We just need help- and I'll take whatever a FS will offer at this point.
> 
> Sometimes I truly hate being a woman!! : (
> 
> 
> Stay positive with my chemcial in december we did it the day of and 3 days before and got pregnet and he only gave us 1ml both times. This time we did it monday and 5 days later im supposed to be ovulating today but i have a feeling it was yeterday. beleive me the last 4 cycles im getting more and more negitive as well.Click to expand...

As mentioned above.. We've missed Ov day too now : ( 

So are u saying you've just had an Insem 5 days before Ovulation? Was that on purpose or did u think Ov was closer? 

It would be amazing if I got a bfp from AI 3 days before like u did. Sorry to hear it was a chemical though. We basically did it 4, 3 & 2 days before Ov. But there was so little (volume) that it almost felt like a waste of time. I just can't imagine it will have worked. I've given up thinking good things can happen randomly like that for me. Am on a downer today. I feel like I'm wasting my time with lots of things including thinking that ill ever have a child. I feel like that's other people's lives, not mine. 

Sorry for being so negative.


----------



## cazzie1128

Juniperjules said:


> cazzie1128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.. Am needing some opinions/ reassurance to stop me from being a negative nelly!
> 
> So my OH & I have done AI 3 times this week so far. We were going to do it from cd 10 until cd15.. Which we've never done before. Seemed like a good idea to try something different. The last time I did opks for a few months, I seemed to get a +OPK on cd14 (so therefore Ov on cd15). And so I figured the same would happen this month.. WRONG. Today is cd13 & I just got a smiley face at 1715hrs!! So will Ov tomoro, cd14.
> 
> it also seems that by doing the AI every day, my OH semen became less & less in volume. its usually around 1.5ml (40million and all his other numbers are good too). But each day after the first insem, it was less & less.
> 
> So we did AI as following:
> cd 10 2300hrs approx 1.5ml
> cd 11 2330hrs approx 1ml
> Cd 12 1600hrs 1/2 ml
> 
> So yesterday I told him we would give cd13 a miss- I figured a day off would help increase the volume. AND I thought we'd get +OPK on cd 14.
> 
> So here I am on cd13 with no AI (im out all day/nite & OH working from 2230-0300) & tomoro on Ov day we won't be in a position to do anything until probably after 5pm.
> 
> I know I'm maybe jumping the gun.. But I now feel like this month is a bust. I've got it in my head that we really needed to do an AI on the day of +OPK. I feel like Ov day is theoretically just too late. It makes sense to me that sperm have to be 'waiting' for the egg to pop. And yes, we did do AI on cd 10, 11, 12... But given that the volume was less & less I just feel like it will have been a waste of time. The biggest volume was cd10 which is 4 days before ill have ovulated.
> 
> I'm being quite negative. Which is probably not helped by the fact that last nite I saw an old 'friend' who was very very pregnant with her 3rd child. We were very close friends more like family, from 8yrs old till 30yrs old- and our friendship ended under ridiculous disappointing circumstances considering the time we'd known each other & how close we'd been. we haven't seen each other for 8yrs now. We were on opposite sides of a road last nite and we both saw each other but pretended we hadn't. Stupid & sad really. But seeing her pregnant & now this happening today with unexpected Ov... Well it has just made me feel very low & like this month is a bust now. I won't let on to my OH, bcos he is so positive about all of this. When he handed me the spec container with so little semen in it I actually felt irritated! I even asked him if he knew why there wasn't much there?? But I was treading carefully- I don't want him to end up feeling judged or stupid about all of this. But it's still frustrating. Roll on may so we can just convince the FS to do IUI. I've had enough of dealing with all these 'quirks' of ttc. We just need help- and I'll take whatever a FS will offer at this point.
> 
> Sometimes I truly hate being a woman!! : (
> 
> 
> Stay positive with my chemcial in december we did it the day of and 3 days before and got pregnet and he only gave us 1ml both times. This time we did it monday and 5 days later im supposed to be ovulating today but i have a feeling it was yeterday. beleive me the last 4 cycles im getting more and more negitive as well.Click to expand...
> 
> As mentioned above.. We've missed Ov day too now : (
> 
> So are u saying you've just had an Insem 5 days before Ovulation? Was that on purpose or did u think Ov was closer?
> 
> It would be amazing if I got a bfp from AI 3 days before like u did. Sorry to hear it was a chemical though. We basically did it 4, 3 & 2 days before Ov. But there was so little (volume) that it almost felt like a waste of time. I just can't imagine it will have worked. I've given up thinking good things can happen randomly like that for me. Am on a downer today. I feel like I'm wasting my time with lots of things including thinking that ill ever have a child. I feel like that's other people's lives, not mine.
> 
> Sorry for being so negative.Click to expand...

well then chemcial was because of the timing and it was a practice month, we didnt think i would get pregnet. but this month we started when my mucus was more fertile and just started it from there. We used OPK, the 30 dollar expensive one when it was i was at me peak days and then we did it every other till then. We used the cheap ones as well the 11.00 equate ones. because it showed me when i was getting closer. But I really agree with the sperm meets egg plan and doing it every other day. Since the sperm regenerates every 24 hours. 
I know its really hard and feeling like a downer, cause my donor on his stressful days sometimes only gives me 1ml or .5 but i still use it and prey for a BFP my fiance is trying to keep me positive cause when it keep feeling like a downer then it doesnt add to the stress. when i didnt feel like i was going to be pregnet i actually got it, and it ended in a chemcial cause i think it was from the scare of having an eptopical....(long story). Last month i wanted a december baby so badly, and i didnt get it i cried and told my gf that i wasnt ever going to get pregnet. And shes like you need to stop and be positive, you know 1ml of sperm have 10,000 to 20,000 sperm it just takes one. So please, it takes women 24 months and longer to get pregnet, when doing AI the odds are even shorter.


----------



## cazzie1128

Plus every month i use an app on my phone that tells me when my ovulation is predicted to be and i can feel on one side when i do, plus when i get close to ovulation my mood totally changes and i get aggervated really easily. SInce i have a 31 day cycle i ovulate on the dates 17,18, or 19 of that month.so usually when i get the eggwhite i know 2 days later i OV


----------



## firechild30

Sorry for your loss mommylou. We are here for you.

Jules- it's so easy to get discouraged. I also go through this every cycle. last month was one of the worst! It was the first time I cried over a negative- not just cried, I spent most of my day sobbing. I try to distract myself with books and work. It helps. This whole journey is very taxing- on us, our relationships, our schedules, and sometimes our finances. try to keep your head up and remember we are here to help with that.


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks girls xxx I am hoping to get back into the sandle from Wednesday heres hoping I don't want to miss chance that's all as they say your more fertile after a m/c


----------



## astito

friends, I have a question.
I tried the insemination yesterday via softcup. 
OH put the semen inside the softcup, then I inserted it in my vagina. 
After three hours, I took the softcup, but there was still some juice in it. 
The sperm probably done his job, traveled to cervix, the remain liquid I saw in the cup was just junk semen, right?


----------



## jury3

I would say that's right. What they ejaculate is not just sperm, but semen. So, it's not all going to be gone bc it isn't all sperm. I always have a little left over when I take it out. Plus, you have your own fluids that get mixed in. So, you shouldn't have anything to worry about!


----------



## jury3

Here are some facts I found on sperm:

https://www.fitsugar.com/Sperm-Facts-Every-Woman-Should-Know-101868


----------



## cazzie1128

wow thanks i kinds of knew that but it would be really nice to be informed on how much gets inject when a guy lets out a small amount if its all dead sperm or what


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jury3

Boo! Sorry Leah...


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Jury. We will just keep trying. We will find a way.


----------



## jury3

Hey, it's happened before, it will happen again! It just needs to land in the right place this time :) I hope it happens for you girls soon! :dust:


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks Jury. We will just keep trying. We will find a way.

sorry Leah...
your chart says your luteal phase was short for this cycle. what about the previous ones?



jury3 said:


> Hey, it's happened before, it will happen again! It just needs to land in the right place this time :) I hope it happens for you girls soon! :dust:

Jury, how many times did you inseminate this time?


----------



## LeahMSta

astito said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jury. We will just keep trying. We will find a way.
> 
> sorry Leah...
> your chart says your luteal phase was short for this cycle. what about the previous ones?
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, it's happened before, it will happen again! It just needs to land in the right place this time :) I hope it happens for you girls soon! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Jury, how many times did you inseminate this time?Click to expand...

It was the usual 13 last cycle. I think we just had a weird cycle.:shrug:


----------



## Nimyra

... feeling discouraged today. It was soooo stressful traveling to California this month for an insemination. I really don't feel emotionally up for a new donor search, but its also frustrating to think about using shipping alone or traveling so much. 

I'm 9 DPO today and although I know it is early to test, I did, and had a BFN. Now that I know how sensitive my internet cheapies are (I had positive tests at something like hcg of 15 ) I am not at all optimistic.

I worry that I am going to get too old and that I'll never have the family I want.

I would be interested in looking into adoption, but we live in such a small house that I don't think we'd qualify to become foster-to-adopt parents and we can't really afford a private adoption. 

Sorry to be so down... could use some encouragement.


----------



## cazzie1128

ugh ladies i am so confused with my body this month.... I finally feel my left side ovulating right now, and in my panties today found a little bit of a creamy discharge and i usually dont get it for atleast a week....but im cramping on my left side, ive been moody all day today.... :( I have no idea whats going on. I really hope im not out this month. Then if i am ovulating its 3 days since my insemination and, my lutual phase this month is only going to be 10-11 days.....it that to short?? my AF would appear on May 2nd or 3rd


----------



## jury3

Nimyra-I can't even imagine what you must be going through. It will happen though! Don't give up! You were pregnant and that's a good thing. Miscarriages happen all the time to women and they later end up with a healthy baby. I know it's got to be hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel now, but don't give up...

Astito-We inseminated 3 times. The first time was way too early, but we already had it scheduled so I just went with it bc you never know. The other two were 3 days and 2 days before O. Although I think I O'd earlier than what FF tells me, so it may only be 3 days and 1 day before.


----------



## jury3

cazzie1128 said:


> ugh ladies i am so confused with my body this month.... I finally feel my left side ovulating right now, and in my panties today found a little bit of a creamy discharge and i usually dont get it for atleast a week....but im cramping on my left side, ive been moody all day today.... :( I have no idea whats going on. I really hope im not out this month. Then if i am ovulating its 3 days since my insemination and, my lutual phase this month is only going to be 10-11 days.....it that to short?? my AF would appear on May 2nd or 3rd

Are you using opks or anything? Why do you say your luteal phase would by short?


----------



## astito

Jury, don't worry on ''too early''. I was pregnant last year, ended with mc...we did natural insemination one time, 4 days before the ov ( I mean, we didn"t have any idea on home insemination, and all our attempts to bd around the 5-day period failed due the DH anxiety except one which was 4 days before the ov, and I became pregnant).


----------



## Juniperjules

astito said:


> Jury, don't worry on ''too early''. I was pregnant last year, ended with mc...we did natural insemination one time, 4 days before the ov ( I mean, we didn"t have any idea on home insemination, and all our attempts to bd around the 5-day period failed due the OH anxiety except one which was 4 days before the ov, and I became pregnant).

That's encouraging to hear. Really sorry it ended in a m/c. My OH & I have done home AI on Ov-4, Ov-3 & Ov-2... Then couldn't get any more done after that due to some dramas going on the next few days. Has left me feeling pretty despondent. Like there's no point in even thinking about a bfp or symptom spotting!! But ur story gives me hope as did the responses I got from a couple of other girls. 

Maybe I'm not completely out...


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> ... feeling discouraged today. It was soooo stressful traveling to California this month for an insemination. I really don't feel emotionally up for a new donor search, but its also frustrating to think about using shipping alone or traveling so much.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO today and although I know it is early to test, I did, and had a BFN. Now that I know how sensitive my internet cheapies are (I had positive tests at something like hcg of 15 ) I am not at all optimistic.
> 
> I worry that I am going to get too old and that I'll never have the family I want.
> 
> I would be interested in looking into adoption, but we live in such a small house that I don't think we'd qualify to become foster-to-adopt parents and we can't really afford a private adoption.
> 
> Sorry to be so down... could use some encouragement.

It must be a bad month for a few of us in here. Sorry to hear ur feeling so low hon. I know I'm finding it taxing enough doing AI with my OH sperm.. I can only imagine how much added pressure & strain there is trying to source it elsewhere & do the AI. God, sometimes it's even hard for OH & I to manage to be in the same place at the right time.. Sometimes life makes things sooooo difficult. 

I really admire the effort you put in Nimrya. Don't give up on ur dream family. This is just a moment in time where u feel the odds are against you, we all feel it at times. But don't lose hope. When u have hope anything is STILL possible ; )


----------



## jury3

Thanks astito! Honestly I'm not super worried about it this month. I have a feeling it's not going to happen for a few months for us, but that's ok bc I am working with a nutritionist right now and looking forward to getting healthy. That should help in conceiving and having a healthy pregnancy, so I'm ok taking a few months to work on that and waiting for our bfp. Thanks for the encouragement though! I hope you see another bfp soon :)


----------



## Nimyra

Juniper, you brought tears to my eyes. Thank you.

:hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> Juniper, you brought tears to my eyes. Thank you.
> 
> :hugs:

Your very welcome ; )

Unfortunately suffering is part & parcel of the human condition.. I understand wot it feels like to be losing hope, I deal with it everyday professionally. And I've experienced it over the last 6 months personally in a way I never thought I would (not due to ttc). And the only thing that i can see ever really truly helps, in ur lowest moments, is the compassion of other people. Realising your not alone. All of us in here may be at opposite corners of the earth, but even so, we understand both the joy & pain that people feel in here. Bcos we've all felt it in one way or another. 

Support & understanding takes all shapes & forms- it's why forums like this can be so powerful. 

Your not alone, hang in there : )


----------



## firechild30

I think some of the rough time for some of us may be related to the uncanny amount of babydust floating around this month. While we may be genuinely happy for the ladies/couples who are successful at creating their lil miracles, it is what we want too and its hard to not be discouraged with ourselves or our bodies that we haven't got it yet. The longer it takes us to achieve success, the more hurt we have to endure and the easier it is to get down about the process. It's wonderful that we have a place that we can come discuss our frustrations and hurts and receive encouragement and support- and also have others to share in the happiness of success. We will get through this together

Could someone please look at my chart? I dipped below cl, but it's way too early for af. I didn't sleep very well last night, but I don't think this has ever happened before.


----------



## astito

Firechild, although I don't trust temping regarding pregnancy, it is possible for yours that it can be an implementation dip...


----------



## c.30

Just wanted to update. I'm 38 + 2 and I was admitted to hospital yesterday due to very high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia. I had a pessary inserted at 6pm last night and they're breaking my waters at 6ish tonight (it's 4.50pm here) so I'll get to meet my little girl at LONG last!!! They'll be keeping me in for 5 days afterwards due to the pre-eclampsia. I will post a pic when we're settled :)


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Just wanted to update. I'm 38 + 2 and I was admitted to hospital yesterday due to very high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia. I had a pessary inserted at 6pm last night and they're breaking my waters at 6ish tonight (it's 4.50pm here) so I'll get to meet my little girl at LONG last!!! They'll be keeping me in for 5 days afterwards due to the pre-eclampsia. I will post a pic when we're settled :)

So exciting! Prayers for an easy labor and delivery! Will be thinking of you guys! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Just wanted to update. I'm 38 + 2 and I was admitted to hospital yesterday due to very high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia. I had a pessary inserted at 6pm last night and they're breaking my waters at 6ish tonight (it's 4.50pm here) so I'll get to meet my little girl at LONG last!!! They'll be keeping me in for 5 days afterwards due to the pre-eclampsia. I will post a pic when we're settled :)

Wow! How exciting!! Take care & can't wait to see some pics x


----------



## Mummylou23

keep us updated c.30


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> Just wanted to update. I'm 38 + 2 and I was admitted to hospital yesterday due to very high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia. I had a pessary inserted at 6pm last night and they're breaking my waters at 6ish tonight (it's 4.50pm here) so I'll get to meet my little girl at LONG last!!! They'll be keeping me in for 5 days afterwards due to the pre-eclampsia. I will post a pic when we're settled :)

Cheryl, my thoughts are with you. May you and your daughter have the most lovely time meeting eachother!


----------



## laurac1988

All the best Cheryl xxx


----------



## mizcee18

c.30 said:


> Just wanted to update. I'm 38 + 2 and I was admitted to hospital yesterday due to very high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia. I had a pessary inserted at 6pm last night and they're breaking my waters at 6ish tonight (it's 4.50pm here) so I'll get to meet my little girl at LONG last!!! They'll be keeping me in for 5 days afterwards due to the pre-eclampsia. I will post a pic when we're settled :)

Cant wait to see the pix! I hope for an quick and easy labor and delivery and fast recovery from the preeclampsia. take care, looking forward to your update!


----------



## Mummylou23

any update xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

We are preparing for this month's inseminations. It's hard to feel very optimistic right now. We are both having health issues. Nothing too major but enough to seem consuming. DW just found out that she needs a surgery and my medications are getting a makeover. We are both feeling overwhelmed by how long we have been trying without success and I for one am sick to death of the parents of young children in our lives asking if we are SURE we want to have our own. Like because their kid had a tantrum I realized that I hadn't thought this through. Here. Needless to say, I am a bit grumpy. Thanks for letting me vent. Maybe cycle 14 will be the lucky one.


----------



## Nimyra

:hugs: Leah :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

LeahMSta said:


> We are preparing for this month's inseminations. It's hard to feel very optimistic right now. We are both having health issues. Nothing too major but enough to seem consuming. DW just found out that she needs a surgery and my medications are getting a makeover. We are both feeling overwhelmed by how long we have been trying without success and I for one am sick to death of the parents of young children in our lives asking if we are SURE we want to have our own. Like because their kid had a tantrum I realized that I hadn't thought this through. Here. Needless to say, I am a bit grumpy. Thanks for letting me vent. Maybe cycle 14 will be the lucky one.

((Hugs))) ... People are thoughtless sometimes aren't they??? I have a very good old friend who I absolutely love. Recently on a very bad day for me, she was being a wonderfully supportive friend & listening to me talk about how I worry I'll never have children etc.. 
I know it wasn't intended to be thoughtless, but she made a comment about how I could take one of her 3 kids if I wanted to. She also said a few times that she'd swap me for my life anyday without kids as shes studying midwifery full time & is incredibly busy being wife & mum. Now of course she was trying to be funny & they were intended as harmless comments. She adores her kids. But for some reason it still hurt a little. Bcos inside I was thinking 'if you really knew wot it felt like to think you may NEVER have children or be a mother- you simply wouldn't even joke about it'. But how can I expect someone who has popped out 3 children in 6 years and is now only 35 years old, to understand how I feel at 38 with the possibility of being childless. 

I guess maybe its bcos others don't realise how it affects how u look at ur whole life and future. Some days I honestly feel like without children to care for & plan for then wot is the real purpose of my life?? I've had plenty of time to travel, be independent & work. But it's not enough. None of those things make life meaningful. And also I think about how when I'm 'gone', if there's no children, then ill have disappeared from the world & left nothing behind... Yikes.. Sorry girls.. I'm being a bit of a downer. It's awful how dark things can get if u let urself start thinking these kind of thoughts. Guess its better to write them in here that to look like a depressed pessimistic mad woman in real life! : ) 

I've gone off on a tangent Leah, but basically I hear you. So vent away! Good luck with cycle 14


----------



## Nimyra

Juniper, 

You summed it up perfectly:
" But it's not enough. None of those things make life meaningful. And also I think about how when I'm 'gone', if there's no children, then ill have disappeared from the world & left nothing behind... Yikes.. Sorry girls.. I'm being a bit of a downer. It's awful how dark things can get if u let urself start thinking these kind of thoughts."

That's how I think too. Like I don't really see the purpose of my life beyond having children. Maybe I need a broader vision for life... or more religion... but yeah, Infertility becomes a spiritual crisis.


----------



## mizcee18

its crazy how OFF people can be. even though maybe they mean well. in the beginning of my pregnancy I was having some bleeding and I was terrified. I live long distance from my family and I called my mom for support. I was so scared I was having a miscarriage, I had a few days of waiting, testing my hcg levels and such and I had a second conversation with my mom about my worries and she said that her and my brother had talked about it and they both agreed that you gotta kinda expect and accept (if i was to mc) something like this to happen being the way we conceived. 

basically in their eyes we were doing some weird experiment and if it didn't work out then it didn't work out. and to just get over it. 

in her own way I think she was trying to be there for me, but man did it hurt! it felt like she was saying this pregnancy didn't mean as much as other people that got pregnant the traditional way. 

anyway I think some people just don't get it! hang in there. you all are doing great, its only natural to get discouraged sometimes. this has to be one of the hardest journeys to go threw but the reward will be soooo well worth it!


----------



## firechild30

July will be a year of trying for us...and we have had no success. I have days where I cry all day long. everyone around me is getting pregnant and having babies and it's becoming more and more difficult to have any kind of hope. This is the only place where I feel like there are others who get it- who understand how discouraged one can get on this journey, who understand what it's like to want this so much, and who understand the need to get out our thoughts and fears and hopes. My heart really goes out to you other ladies/couples who are having a rough time, I do hope you find comfort in this time and success the next try. I wish there were magic words to help with the pain, but all I can do is be here and keep each of you in my prayers.

DH and I are shopping for a new donor after this cycle- we have never used kdr before, and frankly it is a little scary. We are considering taking 3 months off and trying the pain"making babies" program, then trying again. one of the problems we have come across is we live in a very small area and we will def have to travel for any donor. I guess we will see when we get to that point. I already feel completely out for this cycle- though I don't feel nearly as devastated as I did last cycle.


----------



## Mummylou23

any updates from c.30? hope she nd baby are ok


----------



## Mummylou23

Heres a update from cheyl for you all: 
24th april 6pm: There's been a complication on the labour ward and they may not be removing the pessary til midnight now It's bloody typical, lol, it was going too smoothly in terms of my sis and mum coming up. They are still coming up and we're going to play it by ear a bit, oh and go for a walk to maybe try to move things along a bit but they may be going and then coming back when i call them. 

Trying not to get stressed cos that won't help BP. They've just given me another BP tablet, just the one, apparently I'm on them for good now.


25th april: 6pm: Brief update: waters broke at about 1ish although really not sure about that. On drip, epi and having contractions every 4 minutes. They started at 5 so unless they feel otherwise, I'll be examined for dilation at 9pm


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Mummylou23 said:


> Heres a update from cheyl for you all:
> 24th april 6pm: There's been a complication on the labour ward and they may not be removing the pessary til midnight now It's bloody typical, lol, it was going too smoothly in terms of my sis and mum coming up. They are still coming up and we're going to play it by ear a bit, oh and go for a walk to maybe try to move things along a bit but they may be going and then coming back when i call them.
> 
> Trying not to get stressed cos that won't help BP. They've just given me another BP tablet, just the one, apparently I'm on them for good now.
> 
> 
> 25th april: 6pm: Brief update: waters broke at about 1ish although really not sure about that. On drip, epi and having contractions every 4 minutes. They started at 5 so unless they feel otherwise, I'll be examined for dilation at 9pm


Poor Cheryl, my bp few up and they induced me and it was awful. Then they didn't check for dilation for ages and I knew I was fully dilated but they were adamant I was only 4cm. Hopefully the drip will speed it up now. Send her my love.


----------



## Nimyra

thank you, firechild. :hugs:

I agree that KDR can be intimidating. I think next month we're going to use our "runner up" local donor from our last donor search. He's an hour away still. Or I may try shipping.

Our local donor who helped me conceive the baby I lost is interested in continuing to work with us but I'm scared to use him again. He doesn't have any children so in my head I'm still wondering if maybe he has a genetic issue that would make me miscarry again. I'm terrified to have another miscarriage after how difficult this one way...

Many hard decisions.

I'm also considering going to a fertility clinic and using frozen sperm if we can't work things out with a local known donor.


----------



## firechild30

Negative hpt this morning:-( The weekend should keep me pretty busy and af should show early next week. Not sure where to go from here: take a break and find new donor?, keep working with same donor and move on to iui?, pay hundreds more to get even more invasive testing done?- we are so close to depleting our savings over this last year with the testing we have already been through.
I feel quite defeated.


----------



## Mummylou23

c.30 had her baby 7lb 11. mother and baby doing well


----------



## Mummylou23

this is what was wrote 
Deanna May Nicholls was delivered at 2.28 this morning, Friday 26th April.

I had a c-section in the end and, unfortunately, no skin to skin. My sister was in the room with me, I'd had to decide whom I wanted, her and mum and L had been brilliant so I chose her.

Deanna had some breathing issues which was quite scary and I couldn't see her for first 5/10 minutes. She was wired up, shown to mummy ever so quickly before being taken to intensive care. When she was shown to me, I stroked her forehead, said hello, it's mummy so she could hear and hopefully recognise my voice. And I put my finger by her little hand which opened and then started to close around my fingers


----------



## Mummylou23

beautiful baby I will try n post a pic of her on here am sure c.30 wont mind xx


----------



## c.30

Thanks Mummylou for keeping them updated. Its crazy over here to say the very least!!!

If anyone wants to see pics of Deanna May, the link to my journal is in my sig. I'm on bed rest but *hoping* to see my little girl and having them getting moving this evening :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

this is her gorgeous baby
 



Attached Files:







c.30.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mummylou23

your very welcome I have posted a picture of her up for the girls to see. hope that's ok xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Cheryl. She's gorgeous xxx


----------



## astito

c.30, I wish a very wonderful life to your miracle.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LeahMSta

Cheryl she is just darling! I hope you recover quickly. Our thoughts are with you both!


----------



## mizcee18

c.30 said:


> Thanks Mummylou for keeping them updated. Its crazy over here to say the very least!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to see pics of Deanna May, the link to my journal is in my sig. I'm on bed rest but *hoping* to see my little girl and having them getting moving this evening :thumbup:

she is sooo precious! congrats, and get well soon!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Cheryl your daughter is beautiful. I wish you both a speedy recovery and hopefully you will be home soon and can make up for the lost skin to skin times. X


----------



## Nimyra

Firechild,

What tests have you had done already? How long have you been TTC with a donor?

I'm talking to a new local donor... he's sort of my last shot for local donors (no one else was even close to being a good choice for us). We still have the option of working with my previous donor but I'm scared of having another miscarriage and it feels safer to me to switch. If this doesn't work out, I'm tempted to go to a fertility clinic and look into what could be done with frozen sperm from a bank. 

I feel guilty even saying that considering how huge of a believer I am in at-home insemination and using known donors... but I'm pretty emotionally exhausted from the process right now. 

Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm out for this cycle. Disappointed of course.


----------



## Nimyra

She's beautiful, Cheryl. And you'll be able to make up for that time soon. I wish you both a speedy recovery.

Congrats!


----------



## Juniperjules

Congrat's Cheryl, your daughter is beautiful. Cherish this time x


----------



## Juniperjules

Anyone else in the tww? I'm 7dpo now. Am striving not to symptom spot for my own sanity. But still it's impossible not to notice things. Have had pretty tender bb's since about 3dpo.. So really too early to be any kind of reliable sign. Am feeling a teensy bit under the weather the last few days- feeling like I'm 'about' to get sick & like my glands are up to something. 

My OH hugged me the other day and I cringed & said 'oooh my boobs hurt'.. He instantly said 'I bet ur pregnant!' God love him.. He then while I was out of the room googled something & went on to tell me 'yep, sore boobs could mean ur pregnant, & then you'll start wanting to vomit next! I just laughed... What I'd give to start vomiting in the next few weeks... Never thought I'd say that : )


----------



## c.30

Thank you so much ladies :flower:

I hope and pray that all your baby dreams come true very soon and you'll be holding your little bundles of joy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Baby :dust: to you all!!


----------



## astito

Juniperjules, I am 4 dpo today...And I am also 38...:)))


----------



## Juniperjules

astito said:


> Juniperjules, I am 4 dpo today...And I am also 38...:)))

Great.. We can be tww buddies : ) are u ttc #1 or do u already have children??


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> Firechild,
> 
> What tests have you had done already? How long have you been TTC with a donor?
> 
> I'm talking to a new local donor... he's sort of my last shot for local donors (no one else was even close to being a good choice for us). We still have the option of working with my previous donor but I'm scared of having another miscarriage and it feels safer to me to switch. If this doesn't work out, I'm tempted to go to a fertility clinic and look into what could be done with frozen sperm from a bank.
> 
> I feel guilty even saying that considering how huge of a believer I am in at-home insemination and using known donors... but I'm pretty emotionally exhausted from the process right now.
> 
> Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm out for this cycle. Disappointed of course.

Nimrya, I think even if u do advocate for home AI which clearly worked out well for you previously- that u still have the right to try anything else that u think might help u get ur bfp faster. 

I'm hoping we'll b offered iui next month purely bcos I think it 'could' be the answer for us.. We can & probably will still do the home AI, but I want to try whatever will get the end result quicker. I don't know wot the stats are, & it might b better that I don't bcos I don't wanna be negative before we even try- but I figure at least with iui the sperm is put right where it needs to go- so in my mind that should surely increase our chances. 

Don't b too hard on urself for trying other option too. This process is draining no matter what we try.


----------



## firechild30

Nimyra said:


> Firechild,
> 
> What tests have you had done already? How long have you been TTC with a donor?
> 
> I'm talking to a new local donor... he's sort of my last shot for local donors (no one else was even close to being a good choice for us). We still have the option of working with my previous donor but I'm scared of having another miscarriage and it feels safer to me to switch. If this doesn't work out, I'm tempted to go to a fertility clinic and look into what could be done with frozen sperm from a bank.
> 
> I feel guilty even saying that considering how huge of a believer I am in at-home insemination and using known donors... but I'm pretty emotionally exhausted from the process right now.
> 
> Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm out for this cycle. Disappointed of course.


Congrats Cheryl! She is absolutely lovely!

Nim- I have been tested for pcos, thyroid, cm infections, progesterone deficiency, and every routine blood and urine test they can think of. They discovered I have a lpd and prescribed clomid to keep my progesterone levels up after o, and to make me have a strong o. I have a blood test done every month on cd21 or 22, and for the last 3 months I have an u/s and trigger shot. The next step is more invasive testing...like hsg and scope tests- which I was very much hoping to avoid. We've been trying with donor about 7months- we've tried different size syringes, softcups, different vitamins and supplements, preseed. At this point I'm not even sure what to do.


----------



## astito

Juniperjules said:


> astito said:
> 
> 
> Juniperjules, I am 4 dpo today...And I am also 38...:)))
> 
> Great.. We can be tww buddies : ) are u ttc #1 or do u already have children??Click to expand...

not yet...one mc last year, empty sac:((


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! We are back for another round of get the eggy. :spermy: DW is finally feeling better and I am hanging in there as well. I have started my summer hobby. For the first time ever, we have our own yard. Plus our wedding reception is going to be here in October so I want things looking amazing. I suppose that my sprouts and seeds will be a wonderful way to occupy the 2ww. :thumbup: So....the fun starts with CD10 insems on Tuesday. Time to hang in for another ride. :flower:


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Got everything crossed for you Leah


----------



## Mummylou23

well girls im cd 14 and just got tons and tons of ewcm cervix high and open wohoo lol donation tonight tomorrow did it yesterday.


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> well girls im cd 14 and just got tons and tons of ewcm cervix high and open wohoo lol donation tonight tomorrow did it yesterday.

Go get that eggy mummylou:thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

lol leah yeah hoping so cant believe ovulating so soon after m.c that's a good sign surely


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> lol leah yeah hoping so cant believe ovulating so soon after m.c that's a good sign surely

I don't know a lot about it but I'm sure it can't be a bad sign.


----------



## Mummylou23

lol hun waiting for donation tonight and hoping that does donation tomorrow am sure he will though . im so excited stupid I know


----------



## firechild30

Good luck leah and mommylou!

Starting spotting tonight :-(


----------



## LeahMSta

firechild30 said:


> Good luck leah and mommylou!
> 
> Starting spotting tonight :-(

:hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

firechild30 said:


> Good luck leah and mommylou!
> 
> Starting spotting tonight :-(

: ( sorry about the spotting Firechild. Sucks doesn't it. Never gets easier. I'm 9dpo & trying not to look for symptoms. AF due 5th may. Have got some teeny cramping sensations occasionally & can't remember if they are normal for around this time of the month. Determined not to let myself imagine than they mean anything. Yesterday & today have become very moody.. Moody & irritable on & off.. & a bit depressed when the irritability hits too. So more than likely a decent sign that AF is only 4-5 days away for me....

Good luck to those trying to catch eggs in the next few days!


----------



## Mummylou23

no one posted since 30th april how is every one ? im getting more fertile cm and doing well with donations my charts in signature x


----------



## mizcee18

hey everyone! im on here often checking up wishing and hoping for good news for you all! 
jury is it time to test yet? did I miss a post? I kno I checked the other day and you were in the 2 week wait 

all the best to everyone!


----------



## jury3

I actually started a new cycle on Tuesday....so, no testing for me! lol I actually didn't test at all this time. Just got my cd21 bloodwork results back today. They said it was low at 2.4 which indicates no O. However, I get positive opks every month and my temps show a shift...so, I'm thinking I O and levels are just low. Who knows...

How's the little one treating you? When's EDD? When do you get to find out what it is?


----------



## astito

jury3 said:


> I actually started a new cycle on Tuesday....so, no testing for me! lol I actually didn't test at all this time. Just got my cd21 bloodwork results back today. They said it was low at 2.4 which indicates no O. However, I get positive opks every month and my temps show a shift...so, I'm thinking I O and levels are just low. Who knows...
> 
> How's the little one treating you? When's EDD? When do you get to find out what it is?

Jury, from what I see on your charts, your lh phase is getting shorter...If I were you, I consult a doctor to track my ovulation/follicle size etc...


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> I actually started a new cycle on Tuesday....so, no testing for me! lol I actually didn't test at all this time. Just got my cd21 bloodwork results back today. They said it was low at 2.4 which indicates no O. However, I get positive opks every month and my temps show a shift...so, I'm thinking I O and levels are just low. Who knows...
> 
> How's the little one treating you? When's EDD? When do you get to find out what it is?

things are going good! im due oct 5th im actually going in for the big ultrasound TOMARROW! we are having a gender reveal party Saturday afternoon so we wont know til then (that will be a super long 24 hours!) but the envelope with weather its a boy or girl will go straight to the baker after the appointment. I was just going to have a dinner with the cake, and my inlaws have turned this gender reveal party into a huge ordeal, im a little anxious! lol I keep reminding them this isn't the shower, but it makes me feel good they are all so excited. I am just starting to feel bb move and im just starting to show this week, so its all becoming much more real nowadays!

did the doc offer any advice to what you should be doing? more testing or anything?


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies :hi:

Wow mizcee, 17 weeks, that's flown by. I love that you're getting your bump and feeling movements, this is possibly the best time of pregnancy I think, no worry of the 1st tri and less tiredness, enjoy :thumbup: and we look forward to hearing the gender reveal if you feel like sharing :winkwink: enjoy the scan, it's a wonderful thing :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

c.30-How's it going with the new little one?! She's beautiful :)

mizcee-That's so exciting! We threw a gender reveal party for our donor and his wife. It was so fun! We were given the envelope and planned the whole thing. Such a fun way to find out :) 

They didn't say anything on the phone, so I have to wait and talk to the gyno on the 13th. My lp has been getting shorter. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with my unhealthy eating habits. I just started working with a nutritionist this week, so I want to focus on getting healthy and taking supplements to see if that helps solve the problem. Maybe even use progesterone cream. If that doesn't work after a few months, maybe I'll consider clomid. I'll wait and see what the gyno says though.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi All!!! Well we are waiting to get our smile or at least to hope we didn't miss it. DW has forgotten to pee on OPK until yesterday but I think we are still in the clear. Donations have been challenging with all of our schedule changes so today we wont be getting our CD14 insem but if I have learned nothing else in this process, I DID learn that having perfect timing doesn't mean that you are promised a BFP so I am just going with the flow. The last few weeks have been really challenging for me healthwise so I am making a concentrated effort not to sweat the small stuff and just keep a good attitude. I hope all is well with you ladies. I have been lurking and reading just not much to post. Anyway.....enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## jury3

Leah-Relaxing is a good thing! Hope it gets you your bfp :)


----------



## LeahMSta

The stick has smiled! Insem tonight and tomorrow. Feeling good about the timing. I want a BFP so badly. I hope this is our rainbow.


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> The stick has smiled! Insem tonight and tomorrow. Feeling good about the timing. I want a BFP so badly. I hope this is our rainbow.

baby dust to you!!!!!
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## jury3

Yay for smilies! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Juniperjules

LeahMSta said:


> The stick has smiled! Insem tonight and tomorrow. Feeling good about the timing. I want a BFP so badly. I hope this is our rainbow.

Good luck Leah! 

AF arrived for me last nite... Feeling disappointment but going to try & not wallow.. Doesn't do me any good. FS appt next week. At this point in time I'm willing to take any assistance they can offer us & spend every penny I make to pay for it!! I don't think I can keep doing this month after month. My OH is so optimistic about it all, i wish i had his optimism. all i have right now is a VERY loud ticking clock in my head! ; )


----------



## Mummylou23

well looks like I ovulated Saturday - what do you think to the insem times... cd 9 cd 11 cd 13 cd 16 cd 19 and hoping for today cd 21. I put a radom temp in for tomorrow and that puts me at 3dpo tomorrow took it out again will see what tomorrow brings do you think ive had enough donations its been 19 days since bleeding started from m/c.


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> well looks like I ovulated Saturday - what do you think to the insem times... cd 9 cd 11 cd 13 cd 16 cd 19 and hoping for today cd 21. I put a radom temp in for tomorrow and that puts me at 3dpo tomorrow took it out again will see what tomorrow brings do you think ive had enough donations its been 19 days since bleeding started from m/c.

Mummylou, it sounds like you've had great timing. Just remember that it is less about quantities as it is about that one lucky swimmer. You done a wonderful job of giving the best possible outcome. The rest is out of your hands. :flower:


----------



## Mummylou23

im excited in a way. my friend said to me today I have a very strong feeling you will be pregnant I neary fell off my chair lol I said we wil have to see she said you watch lol


----------



## Ttcrainbow

c.30 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Wow mizcee, 17 weeks, that's flown by. I love that you're getting your bump and feeling movements, this is possibly the best time of pregnancy I think, no worry of the 1st tri and less tiredness, enjoy :thumbup: and we look forward to hearing the gender reveal if you feel like sharing :winkwink: enjoy the scan, it's a wonderful thing :cloud9:

Hi Cheryl, how is motherhood treating you? Have you recovered from the frightening time you had? Hope you have more energy this week and Deanna is giving you a chance to get some sleep at least :)


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Need to rant. I just moved in with my OH and I went to register baby at the. Local gp. They won't let my oh register him even though she is on the bid certificate al legal parent. They said only the birth mother but I can't register there because all bills are in Oh names. I though the NHS was supposed to be unbiased. I even looked on nhs website and they said parents or guardians can register babies. It's ridiculous. I now have to wait a month and if the baby is sick I have to travel for over an hour to my old gp surgery.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Sorry on the birth certificate as legal parent


----------



## Oxygen7880

Ttcrainbow said:


> Need to rant. I just moved in with my OH and I went to register baby at the. Local gp. They won't let my oh register him even though she is on the bid certificate al legal parent. They said only the birth mother but I can't register there because all bills are in Oh names. I though the NHS was supposed to be unbiased. I even looked on nhs website and they said parents or guardians can register babies. It's ridiculous. I now have to wait a month and if the baby is sick I have to travel for over an hour to my old gp surgery.

That is ridiculous and must be very frustrating for you. I can't see the problem at all in your OH registering your baby :dohh:


----------



## Nimyra

CD 15 here and still waiting on my smiley... last month it came on cd 13, but looks like we're delayed this month. 

I had an insemination cd 13 and 14... not sure yet if I'm going to try to do one tonight or wait until tomorrow. (hurry up smiley...)

I'm using a new donor this month and finding the process emotionally exhausting. Does anyone else feel that way --- specifically when using a "new" donor?


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Nimyra. We found to exhausting too. But it worked first time with the new donor for us. It was also the last month that we were trying before taking a break. Apparently for some people, their bodies reject the speed as they think its an infection but when they get a different sperm it works. Could just be a silly theory but when I heard it it made sense.


----------



## Nimyra

still no smiley... so confused.


----------



## astito

Nimyra said:


> still no smiley... so confused.

Are u doing two times a day? Sometimes lh surge can last very short; i.e, peaks only at mornings or evenings...


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Nimyra I would really advise the Clearblue fertility monitor, it gives you the 4 most fertile days prior to ovulation and will mean you only have to pee once a day. It also help arranging inseminations with the donor etc in advance as our first month trying when we got a smiley using the normal opk the donor couldn't make that day. :-( or the next


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks for the tips... I'm soooo confused. I went ahead and got another donation this morning but smiley is still eluding me.

I'm still experiencing ovulation cramps so it is conceivable that I still haven't ovulated... 

I'm testing like 4 times a day because I'm somewhat obsessed at this point. :wacko: I don't think it is possible that I missed the surge, but maybe I've messed up how the clearblue digis work from testing too much?


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra said:


> Thanks for the tips... I'm soooo confused. I went ahead and got another donation this morning but smiley is still eluding me.
> 
> I'm still experiencing ovulation cramps so it is conceivable that I still haven't ovulated...
> 
> I'm testing like 4 times a day because I'm somewhat obsessed at this point. :wacko: I don't think it is possible that I missed the surge, but maybe I've messed up how the clearblue digis work from testing too much?

Sometimes our surge is a little "late" too. I wouldn't worry about messing up the digis. We have spoken directly to the manufacturer and it is just a simple yes or no for LH detection. We reuse the display pieces so that we have one in each of our bathrooms. Just try to relax. The stress and worry could be what is blogging you down.:hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Leah,

I think maybe I'm still waiting on ovulation. Only now I feel bad asking the donor to keep giving me donations if I don't have a smiley, so I think I'm just going to keep testing and call him if I get a positive and hope he's available.

I really hate this because my ovulation pains are so bad, which makes me cranky. I want to be in my 2ww already. 

Apparently it is not uncommon for women to have super painful ovulations after miscarriage... and I wonder why. The last 2 cycles I've had really bad pains for like a week to week and a half building up to ovulation. so weird.


----------



## Nimyra

woo hoo!!! Smiley @ 10:30pm. 

Donor is willing to do a noon donation on his lunch break, thank God!

I think I ovulate quite soon after surge, so hopefully that will be soon enough.


----------



## astito

Nimyra said:


> woo hoo!!! Smiley @ 10:30pm.
> 
> Donor is willing to do a noon donation on his lunch break, thank God!
> 
> I think I ovulate quite soon after surge, so hopefully that will be soon enough.

I see your red line out of the graph...interesting:pizza:...


----------



## LeahMSta

Please excuse the excessive use of exclamation points and the mushiness of this post......


So last Wednesday was DW's 35th birthday and this weekend, we had a celebration at the house. Except, I was knocked of of my feet when DW gave me a lovely ring, a proper proposal, and informed me that everyone there was aware that this was happening. Turns out, it wasn't her birthday party after all....it was an engagement party!!!!!!! I am so very hopeful that our rainbow baby is getting snuggled in right now so I can say that we were all together for the most perfect day of my life!!!!!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Massive congratulations.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Congrats Leah. I really hope this works for you. What stage in 2ww are you now?


----------



## c.30

Congratulations Leah :happydance:

Hooray for a smiley Nimyra lots of baby :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> Congrats Leah. I really hope this works for you. What stage in 2ww are you now?

Halfway. 7dpo today. This is the first cycle since our loss that I have been hopeful. I don't know how to explain it really but I guess I am just finally READY. I feel like I am ready to involve my heart again. I hope that is a forecast for even more good things to come!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

That's great Leah! Always look to the future (hard as that seems at the time)

Cheryl how are you and dean a doing? Enjoying being at home with her? X


----------



## jury3

Leah-Yay! That's so cool! 

Nimyra-Yay for smilies!

AFM-I had an apt with my gyno today about my low progesterone. She looked at my charts and said it looks like I'm either Oing but not a strong O or maybe some months not actually Oing. She gave me 2 options; 1. See how it pans out or 2. Take clomid. So, I told her I would like to continue with the healthy eating/losing weight and taking supplements to see if it fixes the problem. If that doesn't work after a few months then I would consider clomid. She was optimistic about that option. She also said it was ok if I wanted to get my progesterone tested each month to see if it changes. So, that's the route we are going right now.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Jury. Have you been tested for endometriosis or pcos? I have both and the endometriosis can cause you to not o every month according to my gp?


----------



## Nimyra

Jury, have you considered trying soy isoflavones to boost your ovulation? I did when I was ttc last year and it helped me to ovulate stronger.


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> Thanks Mummylou for keeping them updated. Its crazy over here to say the very least!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to see pics of Deanna May, the link to my journal is in my sig. I'm on bed rest but *hoping* to see my little girl and having them getting moving this evening :thumbup:

just catching up with this thread, congratulations honey xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Mummylou23

Well girls im 10dpo chart below and ff saying its a triphastic chart I ovulated before first af after miscarriage from day one of bleed I ovulated 19days later. Is it lookin good my jeans are tight like last time too and tons of cm and headaches


----------



## jury3

Ttcrainbow said:


> Jury. Have you been tested for endometriosis or pcos? I have both and the endometriosis can cause you to not o every month according to my gp?

I haven't, but I don't think I have either. I don't have the pain usually associated with endometriosis and I have regular periods. How did you find out you had them? PCOS can cause you not to ovulate too.



Nimyra said:


> Jury, have you considered trying soy isoflavones to boost your ovulation? I did when I was ttc last year and it helped me to ovulate stronger.

I haven't considered that yet. I might consider it though. I was also thinking of using progesterone cream.


----------



## astito

Jury, did she said you have less stronger ovulations according to your charts or low progesterone?


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Jury I had an internal scan for diagnosis of pcos. They looked at my ovaries. For the endo they found it by accident when I was 16 during a laparoscopy to remove my appendix 

The one month I used vitamin b6 I got bfp but it could have been coincidence but really helped me.


----------



## jury3

She said after looking at my charts that some months I may be Oing and some months I may not be. If I am Oing, then it may not be a strong one. I'm not worried about it being endometriosis or PCOS at this point. I started B6 this month along with royal jelly and maca root. I also ordered some fertility tea.


----------



## oldnavygirl

Hi, I'm a newbie! Trying to weed through this thread....boy is it long!! We are going to be embarking on this method this year! Feeling very positive by a lot of the stories in this thread :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome oldnavygirl!:flower:

This thread is full of wonderful, knowledgeable and caring women. We really try to be eachother' s advocates. Feel free to hop in, ask questions and offer advice! :thumbup:
We'll ladies. 10DPO today. If her temp drops again tomorrow, it's going to be game over. :coffee:


----------



## oldnavygirl

LeahMSta said:


> Welcome oldnavygirl!:flower:
> 
> This thread is full of wonderful, knowledgeable and caring women. We really try to be eachother' s advocates. Feel free to hop in, ask questions and offer advice! :thumbup:
> We'll ladies. 10DPO today. If her temp drops again tomorrow, it's going to be game over. :coffee:

Thanks!! It is a bit overwhelming as we're just starting the process....but I'm not afraid to jump in :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

oldnavygirl said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Welcome oldnavygirl!:flower:
> 
> This thread is full of wonderful, knowledgeable and caring women. We really try to be eachother' s advocates. Feel free to hop in, ask questions and offer advice! :thumbup:
> We'll ladies. 10DPO today. If her temp drops again tomorrow, it's going to be game over. :coffee:
> 
> Thanks!! It is a bit overwhelming as we're just starting the process....but I'm not afraid to jump in :winkwink:Click to expand...

Would you like to hear the slightly hilarious story of our first home insemination????


----------



## laurac1988

*jumps up and down* I would I would!


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok....So, once upon a time 13 cycles ago DW and I decided to do "the deed". I spent months planning preparing and reading to be ready. Hours of study, bottles of prenatal, decreased caffeine intake, and wife being examined from top to tail had led this moment. We had found a wonderful donor, handled our legal business and all of it was safely filed. 

Now....I am going to pause the story here to explain that we had decided that babies must be made with love so we had candles lit and mood music playing etc. We are gonna....We'll ya know....:blush: Ok...So back to it!

After the pertinent deed was done by our donor, we thanked him while trying not to barf (we both admitted to the nausea later) and I personally was chanting in my head "it's just baby batter" over and over. We go to our room and DW lays down. I'm armed with goo and a syringe. Still wondering to myself how straight women cope with this stuff. Lol! 

The time is upon us: I gather all of my book learning and gently draw up what I am certain is our future child and place the syringe. DW suddenly comes down with a ridiculous case of the giggles and you ladies know that giggles are not great for keeping the :spermy: up where the belong. So needless to say, romantic time was over. I kept trying to "catch" the escaping kids in the syringe to put them back where they belonged. 

Later in the shower DW had a complete and total meltdown during attempt 2 to find some romance and between sobs she just kept sayin "holy $h!t we're gonna GROW A HUMAN IN MY BODY!!!!" 

Needless to say, it wasn't what we planned but it makes me giggle thinking of it to this day.:haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Hahaha that's hilarious Hun, funny story to tell your future LO x


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Hahaha that's hilarious Hun, funny story to tell your future LO x

:thumbup: Agreed. I believe I will probably ONLY tell that story because these days, it's nowhere near that exciting. I can only say thank goodness for the ladies here teaching me about softcups. Now DW and the donor are the only 2 handling the baby batter. Hahaha!


----------



## oldnavygirl

Now that is funny -- I think you have to keep a good sense of humor about these things as they are stressful enough!!


----------



## c.30

LeahMSta said:


> After the pertinent deed was done by our donor, we thanked him while trying not to barf (we both admitted to the nausea later) and I personally was chanting in my head "it's just baby batter" over and over. We go to our room and DW lays down. I'm armed with goo and a syringe. *Still wondering to myself how straight women cope with this stuff. Lol! *

That stuff can :blush: have a place in a relationship :winkwink: BUT, believe me, it's no easier dealing with a "strangers" sperm when you're straight; I seriously had to switch my mind off as to what it was I was handling cos I had the sickness too. Great story :thumbup::D


----------



## LeahMSta

c.30 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> After the pertinent deed was done by our donor, we thanked him while trying not to barf (we both admitted to the nausea later) and I personally was chanting in my head "it's just baby batter" over and over. We go to our room and DW lays down. I'm armed with goo and a syringe. *Still wondering to myself how straight women cope with this stuff. Lol! *
> 
> That stuff can :blush: have a place in a relationship :winkwink: BUT, believe me, it's no easier dealing with a "strangers" sperm when you're straight; I seriously had to switch my mind off as to what it was I was handling cos I had the sickness too. Great story :thumbup::DClick to expand...

That's Kind of what I figured. Like....how when you start dating someone and they accidentally break wind, you giggle and think it's cute. Years down the line you don't even mind if they do it openly. But if you must smell a stranger's wind it is like you've crossed into some horrible twilight zone. Everything about the person you love is part of them. Doesn't mean you have to like those parts in strangers. :haha:


----------



## babydust4u

Hi all
Another newbie here :)
This is my second cycle with sperm donation so I have fingers crossed. One week till the deed :)


----------



## Mummylou23

babydust4u welcome to the thread we are all here to help each other so if any questions feel free to ask - leah temps are looking great. your 11dpo now right? when you testing. im 13dpo and temps still high and I normally get spotting before af didn't month got pregnant (march) and haven't this time either ... so fingers crossed..


----------



## LeahMSta

We are not testing until there is no question that it will be a positive test and we have only 1 digi saved for the occasion. I think if we don't see AF Mon or Tues we will Probably Test the following Sunday AM. 

Your chart is lovely. How long are you planning to wait to test?


----------



## Mummylou23

tested today with second wee of day and was bfn but im not late yet


----------



## LeahMSta

Well I will keep my fx for you.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Oh Leah and mummylou I have everything crossed for you. X


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> Oh Leah and mummylou I have everything crossed for you. X

So Sweet. Thank you love. :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Leah-Loved the story! We were the same way! We thought we could get romantic, but it is so NOT romantic at all! We gave up on that pretty quickly lol DW still gags when we open the jar! And soft cups are amazing, it's nice when you don't have to worry about sneezing or laughing!


----------



## oldnavygirl

Could anyone lend some advice on how to get the proverbial ball rolling? We're still in the VERY beginning stages of trying to locate a donor -- we're in the UK so that may make a slight difference, but any pointers on how to go about selecting the best one, and what the hell do you say when you contact them would be great.


----------



## Mummylou23

try tadpole forum or known donor registry google them


----------



## c.30

oldnavygirl said:


> Could anyone lend some advice on how to get the proverbial ball rolling? We're still in the VERY beginning stages of trying to locate a donor -- we're in the UK so that may make a slight difference, but any pointers on how to go about selecting the best one, and what the hell do you say when you contact them would be great.

Hi,

It's probably best to decide on your criteria I guess, I.e do things like hair colour matter to you, how far are you willing/able to travel to a donor and if you can't travel, can you accomodate them or cover their travel expenses, does age matter to you...all these things are worth thinking about. Once you have a good idea of that, there are plenty of websites, pollen tree is where I found the donor i was eventually successful with. Tadpole can be ok but, in my experience there are a lot of ego's over there but you can place an ad (just by posting) and I did find 2 good donors through that site so not all the donors there are the same. There are plenty of other sites, some free some you pay for, just google sperm donors. You can look at their profiles and you can also do a profile of your own.

In terms of what to say in that first email, I would just say something like 'hi, I saw your profile/post on (whatever website) and I thought I'd get in touch as you sound like someone who may be able to help me/us" you can give some of your details, direct them to your profile, maybe ask for a photo (that was always very important for me) and of course provide a photo if they want one too. Then just say "if you think you'll be able to help me, get in touch and we can talk a bit more"

Just a few pointers there, hopefully some of it helps :thumbup:

Hi to all you new ladies, welcome and good luck and :dust: to you ladies getting donations and in the 2ww :D


----------



## astito

leah, your chart looks promising!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Astito. I think this may be our winner. I can see a difference in DW. I can feel it. Not just in a hopeful way. In a very real way. I feel crazy saying it but I don't even need to test to believe it.


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Leah xxx


----------



## oldnavygirl

c.30 said:


> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> Could anyone lend some advice on how to get the proverbial ball rolling? We're still in the VERY beginning stages of trying to locate a donor -- we're in the UK so that may make a slight difference, but any pointers on how to go about selecting the best one, and what the hell do you say when you contact them would be great.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's probably best to decide on your criteria I guess, I.e do things like hair colour matter to you, how far are you willing/able to travel to a donor and if you can't travel, can you accomodate them or cover their travel expenses, does age matter to you...all these things are worth thinking about. Once you have a good idea of that, there are plenty of websites, pollen tree is where I found the donor i was eventually successful with. Tadpole can be ok but, in my experience there are a lot of ego's over there but you can place an ad (just by posting) and I did find 2 good donors through that site so not all the donors there are the same. There are plenty of other sites, some free some you pay for, just google sperm donors. You can look at their profiles and you can also do a profile of your own.
> 
> In terms of what to say in that first email, I would just say something like 'hi, I saw your profile/post on (whatever website) and I thought I'd get in touch as you sound like someone who may be able to help me/us" you can give some of your details, direct them to your profile, maybe ask for a photo (that was always very important for me) and of course provide a photo if they want one too. Then just say "if you think you'll be able to help me, get in touch and we can talk a bit more"
> 
> Just a few pointers there, hopefully some of it helps :thumbup:
> 
> Hi to all you new ladies, welcome and good luck and :dust: to you ladies getting donations and in the 2ww :DClick to expand...

Thank you for this, it does help! I feel really clueless about all this stuff, but I guess you just learn as you go! Thankful this site exists to help though. 

I'm sure I will have a thousand more questions :haha:


----------



## gingmg

Hi ladies,
New on this thread and just wanted to say hi. Was following another thread that got pretty quiet and I started feeling lonely. Didn't post here before cuz we aren't doing this at home, we are using frozen and going to a clinic. It's not working yet, hoping for lucky number 7.


----------



## LeahMSta

gingmg said:


> Hi ladies,
> New on this thread and just wanted to say hi. Was following another thread that got pretty quiet and I started feeling lonely. Didn't post here before cuz we aren't doing this at home, we are using frozen and going to a clinic. It's not working yet, hoping for lucky number 7.

Welcome and good luck Gingmg! Isn't it miserable when a thread gets all quiet and it is where you've been for a while??? Sending buckets of babydust your way!


----------



## astito

LeahMSta said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> New on this thread and just wanted to say hi. Was following another thread that got pretty quiet and I started feeling lonely. Didn't post here before cuz we aren't doing this at home, we are using frozen and going to a clinic. It's not working yet, hoping for lucky number 7.
> 
> Welcome and good luck Gingmg! Isn't it miserable when a thread gets all quiet and it is where you've been for a while??? Sending buckets of babydust your way!Click to expand...

welcome gingmg:hug:

leah, I am waiting for your ''positive test'' news:flower:...I am sure I am gonna take positive energy from someone's positive test result via AI on this topic:happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Caved and tested today. Digi says not pregnant. I know that it may be early still, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't bummed out.


----------



## gingmg

Not out till AF!!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, your DW's chart still looks good, I hope this is your month and the test just wasn't sensitive enough. The waiting and not knowing is killer. 

Anything good you two can distract yourselves with this week?


----------



## LeahMSta

We'll, today we got to enjoy ourselves at urgent care. Lol! I have caught a viral lung infection and can't treat with any decongestant or cough suppressant due to drug interactions. I'm couch bound and feverish. DW is taking care of me so well. We both decided to go on as if we aren't expecting and revisit the test next Sunday if we haven't seen AF.


----------



## gingmg

Oh no Leah, feel better!


----------



## LeahMSta

Temps plummeted. :( looks like we are out. So very disappointed but I was at least prepared by the bfn yesterday.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Sorry Leah. I've been keeping low for the last few weeks but following your story and was hoping you ladies would be lucky this month. Maybe the temp drop was a fluke. FXd


----------



## jury3

Leah-Hope you aren't out and hope you feel better soon :( :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

ugh. so sorry, Leah. How frustrating.


----------



## Mummylou23

So sorry to hear that Leah hope your both ok xx


----------



## gingmg

Just wanted to stop in to send some :dust::dust: to us all.


----------



## oldnavygirl

So sorry Leah :(

Just wanted to say we've sent our first 'intro' messages to prospective donors!! Fingers crossed that we've identified some good ones, I do know they're out there!


----------



## Two Mommies

My partner and I are about to start the journey of at home AI, however we are doing a "known donor" rather than getting frozen sperm from a sperm bank. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Two Mommies, you've come to the right place!


----------



## babydust4u

Well donor arrives tomorrow for 2 days :) I just hope I've predicted timing well enough :) Man you have to be so precise when you have a donor! No last minute oh crap ovulating early or late BD!
I haven't ovulated yet and that would have been the worst case scenario lol Just fingers crossed for ovulation on Sat or Sun would be best case scenario. 

I realized today that my basal thermometer is less accurate then I would like, and the last two mornings I have gotten 3 different reading in a row, differing in a whole .2 which is a lot when you wanna get it right!

How is everyone else finding the process?


----------



## day_dreamer

babydust4u said:


> I just hope I've predicted timing well enough :) Man you have to be so precise when you have a donor! No last minute oh crap ovulating early or late BD!

Aaah so true!! I predicted I'd ovulate Tuesday-Thursday so got my donation on Tuesday, but I think the stress and nerves affected my cycle and I still havent ovulated yet! 

Good luck!!


----------



## babydust4u

day_dreamer said:


> babydust4u said:
> 
> 
> I just hope I've predicted timing well enough :) Man you have to be so precise when you have a donor! No last minute oh crap ovulating early or late BD!
> 
> Aaah so true!! I predicted I'd ovulate Tuesday-Thursday so got my donation on Tuesday, but I think the stress and nerves affected my cycle and I still havent ovulated yet!
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

I'm so glad I'm not the only one worrying! I don't live near donor so it really is two day max each month. I just got a faint line on okp so hoping this means it will be nice and strong in a day or two! I think last month I was so stressed I'm not convinced I ovulated. 
Well sperm live up to 5 days so there is time if you didn't ov yet.

I have been reading about soft cups and think I will grab a load of those lol


----------



## day_dreamer

oops double post!


----------



## oldnavygirl

Good luck and lots of baby dust ladies!!

We've starting messaging a potential donor, and so far.......it's looking really promising!! I don't want to get my hopes up too high at this stage, I keep saying it's the first one, and they may turn out to be a dud LOL!


----------



## day_dreamer

I've got some softcups, they don't work brilliantly for me...there's still some leakage, but I imagine it'd be worse without one!

Good luck oldnavygirl :)


----------



## jury3

Using a donor is stressful! We are lucky enough to have a friend donating who lives nearby. We still try not to do more than 3 donations a month, so we do every other day and hope it hits it! We also use softcups. I love them personally. I put the donation into the cup and put it in. The only time I've had leakage is when I used too much preseed. I try to tip it up and kind of scoop the bottom until it's all the way in. Good luck!


----------



## ticking.clock

it might be stressful, but the end result is worth it all x


----------



## oldnavygirl

ticking.clock said:


> it might be stressful, but the end result is worth it all x

That's what I keep telling myself!! :)


----------



## day_dreamer

oldnavygirl said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> it might be stressful, but the end result is worth it all x
> 
> That's what I keep telling myself!! :)Click to expand...

Me too! :)


----------



## oldnavygirl

Exciting news to share, we have a frontrunner for our donor already! I am shocked at how fast we have made contacts, even had a few not so savory ones who wanted NI (no thanks!).


----------



## jury3

Yay for a donor! lol about the NI...there's always going to be at least one, right? lol


----------



## c.30

OMG Ticking, your avatar pic is SO cute!!!!!

Glad you got the donor sorted oldnavygirl :thumbup: NI does have its place, we've had some ladies in here who have chosen that route, me being one of them with one donor I felt comfortable with. Some guys are chancers and will ask, others just seem more comfortable with NI for whatever reason...you just need to stick to what you're comfortable with which is what you've done :thumbup: good luck :D


----------



## oldnavygirl

Thanks! I would agree, for some NI would be the right choice for them, but for us it's AI or nothing, which we were very clear about in our profiles. It was, nor would ever be, right for our situation, but I wouldn't judge anyone else's choices. I guess there are some chancers out there!

He has been really good to work with, he said straight off the bat that he wouldn't be offended if we didn't choose him, but he would help by answer any questions. He's shared his legal contract he uses, and all sorts -- we just kind of feel like it was fated, if that makes sense? Obviously we're going to really get to know him before we make any firm decisions, and have a back up as well -- but it seems like it may be all systems go! 

I guess I never really though it would be this straightforward, we're discussing moving the TTC forward a few months since it's gone better than we anticipated, but we still may wait it out -- our concern is we've got a holiday planned for October so we're not sure if it's worth risking flying potentially newly pregnant or not, but I am going to take at least the next month or 2 getting my cycle nailed down so we know our best dates for sure.


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> OMG Ticking, your avatar pic is SO cute!!!!!
> 
> Glad you got the donor sorted oldnavygirl :thumbup: NI does have its place, we've had some ladies in here who have chosen that route, me being one of them with one donor I felt comfortable with. Some guys are chancers and will ask, others just seem more comfortable with NI for whatever reason...you just need to stick to what you're comfortable with which is what you've done :thumbup: good luck :D

Thanks :thumbup:
And without NI I wouldn't have her, it was fine, nothing seedy about it at all :thumbup:


----------



## oldnavygirl

More positive news to report! We've confirmed with our chosen donor -- haven't signed a contract yet, but that's coming, and we're set to try our first cycle in August!! He's agreed to donate 4 times per cycle until the BFP, so it is true there are great donors out there -- it's just a matter of sifting thorough until you find the right one for you.

We've also started a blog to help others in a similar situation, which has been good for us, a place to get our thoughts and feelings out. 

Now to decide syringe or cup.......


----------



## oldnavygirl

Hey ladies, need some practical advice. 

Our donor said they will provide the sample straight into a syringe -- which is good, but not sure what would be easier, transfer to a soft cup or keep in in the syringe and try to use it that way -- can anyone talk me through (PMs are fine :) ) the process so we can figure out which will work best for us -- my DH is a bit wary of using a speculum, understandably, and I don't know if you can use a syringe without one.

Thanks :)


----------



## day_dreamer

oldnavygirl said:

> -- my DH is a bit wary of using a speculum, understandably, and I don't know if you can use a syringe without one.
> 
> Thanks :)

You can totally use a syringe without a speculum...just lay down, insert and slowly press the plunger. Insert softcup after if you wish and you're good to go :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

oldnavygirl said:


> Hey ladies, need some practical advice.
> 
> Our donor said they will provide the sample straight into a syringe -- which is good, but not sure what would be easier, transfer to a soft cup or keep in in the syringe and try to use it that way -- can anyone talk me through (PMs are fine :) ) the process so we can figure out which will work best for us -- my DH is a bit wary of using a speculum, understandably, and I don't know if you can use a syringe without one.
> 
> Thanks :)

Our donor puts it directly into a softcups. It's all a bit of trial and error. We tried syringe our first cycle and DW was quite put off because of leakage. So we tried syringe and softcups but she still felt like she was "wasting" it with the little bit that managed to sneak away. Then, we found what works for us. Seems to be the way this journey goes. You grab little bits of info here and there along the way and if you don't like how it's going, you just switch it up. :thumbup:


----------



## Oxygen7880

oldnavygirl said:


> Hey ladies, need some practical advice.
> 
> Our donor said they will provide the sample straight into a syringe -- which is good, but not sure what would be easier, transfer to a soft cup or keep in in the syringe and try to use it that way -- can anyone talk me through (PMs are fine :) ) the process so we can figure out which will work best for us -- my DH is a bit wary of using a speculum, understandably, and I don't know if you can use a syringe without one.
> 
> Thanks :)

I just just a syringe, nothing else. I left it in for a while to act as a kind of plug. As the ladies have said though, it's about finding the method you find most at ease with.


----------



## happyh29

i just used a syringe. haaaated soft cups


----------



## jury3

We started out using syringe only. Then I got tired of worrying about losing it, so we started using soft cups. We suck it up with a syringe and put it in the soft cup. We might just have him put it in the soft cup this month though. We've changed it up a little each month! lol


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, have been reading off & on but haven't posted for a little while. 

We've been using syringes, & I also leave the syringe in for about 5-10mins to act as a plug! I've just ordered instead cups last nite & might give them a shot too.. Just haven't decided whether to put OH's 'goods' directly into the cup & insert, or insert using syringe & then put softcup in to keep everything in place??? I have this picture in my mind though that the latter option could result in the softcup covering my cervix & stopping the sperm from entering if it gets trapped OUTSIDE the softcup... Does that make any sense??? 

I had my first FS appt a few weeks ago & spoke with the Doc about using the syringe method (bcos OH has issues finishing), & the FS said its totally fine to do this, that as far as he's concerned it's no less efficient than normal sex.. Which I guess logically I already knew, but to hear him say it makes me feel much better about it. He also actually suggested the cup method as another useful option, he said that that exact method is used in some assisted reproduction, ie the doctor fits a cup filled with sperm over the cervix. I felt very positive after I left the appt that day!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hi everyone! 

I've read quite a few pages of this thread over the past couple months and have finally built up the courage to make an account and introduce myself.

I'm Jasmine, a 22 year old lesbian from Newcastle in the UK.

I've always loved kids and have wanted them since I was little, my sister has 5 kids and I love them to bits, I see them all the time, they're very precious to me.

I was in a relationship with a woman for 4 years but it ended when I asked her about kids, she was dead certain she didn't want them, I was devastated, I tried to talk her round to the idea for a few weeks but she wouldn't change her mind so I had to end it. I couldn't stay in a relationship with someone that didn't want kids.

But the past 8 months since we split has got me thinking. What would happen if I got into a relationship with someone and loved them so much that if they didn't want kids, I would give up the idea of having kids just to be with them? And it scared me, so this is why I'm planning to use a sperm donor to hopefully concieve a baby through AI.

I mean I have a good job, have my own house, I don't drink or smoke, I live a very healthy lifestyle, I'm good with kids and have done my fair share of babysitting my sisters kids so I know exactly what to expect so why not?

For the past 2 months I've been looking on different websites for a sperm donor, I found a great one called PrideAngel. I'm meeting up with 2 donors from there in a couple weeks and was wondering what kind of things I should ask them? I have a basic list of things but is there anything specific you wanted to know about your donor? 

I'm very new to this and would appreciate any help/info/tips I can get from you lovely people.

Thanks x


----------



## ChaiLatte

We are trying at-home method as DH is suffering from performance anxiety. Thanks for all the great info in this thread! I'm happy to hear most people think the conception odds are the same as regular intercourse. I wish I had known about this option previously as we had 3 wasted cycles, oh well.

Anyway we tried it for the first time in May but got BFN. A few questions:

1) how far do you push the syringe in? We only pushed it halfway since it was our first time trying it, and wondering if that's not far enough in.

2) We are using new syringes each time. But what about the collection cup? Do you sterilize and re-use, or just buy new ones for each attempt?

Thanks!


----------



## amym

Hi all - hoping for some opinions please! I am a single mum to a 2 year old boy, having split from my husband when my son was 10 weeks old. A friend has offered me donor sperm and is happy to be known as biological dad to child but not to act as dad in any other way... I am worried about how that child might feel seeing its older brother with his dad every weekend and not having any contact with its own dad... thoughts? I am so confused!

Must work out how to change signature - not posted since my son was tiny and it is rather outdated!


----------



## c.30

Hi all you new ladies, welcome :hi: :D

JasmineAnne, the donor I was successful with in the end was from Pride Angel, I think it's one of the better sites :thumbup: an important thing for me was knowing I could text the donor on the morning of a positive OPK to let him know I needed a donation that evening and he'd be ok with this....having said that, lol, with my donor, he was very busy and wasn't sure if this was possible, he'd always say 'I'm sure we'll work something out' which is why I'd hesitated having him as a donor (I'd spoken to him many times over a 12 month period, tried other donors but always came back to him, obviously meant to be :thumbup:) in the end, because I knew my cycles real well by doing *everything* I could to track them for God knows how many months, I knew it was likely I'd ovulate on a Saturday and thankfully he could donate that day :thumbup: sorry I've rambled there :haha:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html maybe have a read of this thread, there are suggestions from a lot of women who have been successful with this method :thumbup:

ChaiLatte, I used to insert the syringe fully :thumbup: I used fresh syringes and soft cups each time, I'm not sure if I've come across anyone who's washed or sterilised them but someone may correct me..

Amym, that may be a tough one, I think for a situation like that you do have to think long and hard about how you'd deal with it just like I had to think about how I'd deal with the no daddy issue. I think if you're prepared, if you're honest with any child and if you're there for them emotionally it can be fine. Hope that helps.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## c.30

> insert using syringe & then put softcup in to keep everything in place??? I have this picture in my mind though that the latter option could result in the softcup covering my cervix & stopping the sperm from entering if it gets trapped OUTSIDE the softcup... Does that make any sense???

I did this Juniper, I'd insert the syringe, insert the goods, lol, and then leave the syringe in place for 1 hour to act as a plug. I lay on my back with my hips elevated for this hour. I had the soft cup beside me and when the hour was up I'd have the soft cup waiting so that as soon I removed the syringe I inserted the soft cup while still lying down. I very rarely had any spillage, although even if there is spillage, believe me there's enough sperm going to where they need to go :thumbup: (although I know, I have been there and worried about this :dohh::winkwink:) and when I did have spillage it was teeny! I then washed my hands and had an orgasm. 

I'm glad the FS appt went well and he backed up a lot of what's been said in this thread, that may help some people reading this :thumbup:


----------



## JasmineAnne

@c.30

I've just been checking that thread you recommended out now, there's some great stuff on there so thanks for that :thumbup:

I've written down about that availability thing, that's obviously important so I'll definitely have to bring that up when I meet with them.

I know what you mean about PrideAngel, I've been on a couple other sites and it seems like not many of the "donors" on there are genuine, I had quite a lot of them emailing me about NI when I specifically said I would only do AI. 

It seemed like they were just interested in sleeping with women and not actually helping them conceive a child. PrideAngel has been great though, I have a really good gut feeling about one of the donors from there so hopefully everything works out fine.


Thanks again x


----------



## JasmineAnne

Also I see you've recently became a mum c.30. She's gorgeous! And Deanna May is such a lovely name x


----------



## ticking.clock

I think all the donors in the Newcastle area are NI


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

After quite a bit of searching that's what I thought too. There were some that had genuine reasons for wanting to do NI only but I could never consider that. 

There's some lovely donors on PrideAngel that do AI only though. I'm meeting 2 from there in a couple weeks x


----------



## ticking.clock

I did NI, it's what I looked for and now have my stunning girl


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

Yeah I can see, she's beautiful! x


----------



## amym

Well, I've decided to go for it...like you say, as long as it is explained carefully an with love it will be fine, I think. Meeting my donor friend in London in a fortnight for first attempt - he is in Dundee and I am down south so I have to grab him when I can, which will be in London... We have agreed though that we will give it 6 months and if no joy then it's not meant to be. I don't want to get obsessed (so easy done - I remember TTC my son!) and end up not being there for my son...a baby would be an amazing addition to our little family but if it's just him and me then so be it... Thanks for the reply - and good luck / congratulations to everyone!


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> I think all the donors in the Newcastle area are NI

This made me laugh a bit for some reason :haha: glad you've found 2 AI potentials JasmineAnne :thumbup:

Good luck amym :thumbup:


----------



## JasmineAnne

Thanks c.30. One of them is really standing out for me at the minute and only lives 10 minutes away too so it would be perfect. I'm just hoping everything goes well when I meet him x


----------



## ticking.clock

JasmineAnne said:


> Thanks c.30. One of them is really standing out for me at the minute and only lives 10 minutes away too so it would be perfect. I'm just hoping everything goes well when I meet him x

Just be careful if he lives so close as it makes it too easy for them to interfere


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

Yeah I realise that, that's why I haven't given him my address or told him where abouts I live and I won't be going to. I've made that totally clear to him and he seems okay with that x


----------



## amym

I feel really agitated.... I don't want to tell everyone what I'm doing (mostly in case it doesn't work) but am all excited... have told my mum and sister who are supportive but can't go on at them all the time!!

Argh!


----------



## c.30

amym said:


> I feel really agitated.... I don't want to tell everyone what I'm doing (mostly in case it doesn't work) but am all excited... have told my mum and sister who are supportive but can't go on at them all the time!!
> 
> Argh!

:haha: yep, I went on at my mum and sister alllll the time, they were both my birthing partners and my sis was in with me for my c-section. A journal or blog can help for that, either on here where it's very private; I'm pretty sure only members can see the journals, or there are plenty of blogs online. Or, you could do it the old fashioned way and put pen to paper :winkwink: if you want to start a journal on here just go to the TTC journal section and start a new post, you'll get lots of 'stalkers' too who can encourage you while you're trying, when you're pregnant and when LO is here :thumbup: or of course, you can just post in here when you want to :winkwink:


----------



## oldnavygirl

JasmineAnne said:


> @ticking.clock
> 
> Yeah I realise that, that's why I haven't given him my address or told him where abouts I live and I won't be going to. I've made that totally clear to him and he seems okay with that x

I agree, but another factor to consider is not that they know where you live, but if they are only 10 minutes away there is a strong possibility that you could run into them randomly when you're out. This is why we decided we didn't want to use anyone that was too close -- our donor is about an hour away so the odds are we won't run into them when we're out shopping which could create a very awkward situation. Doesn't mean that you should rule him out, but it is something to consider.


----------



## JasmineAnne

@oldnavygirl

That isn't really a concern because I live in Newcastle and he lives in Gateshead which is through the Tyne Tunnel (quickest route, takes about 10 - 20mins depending on traffic) and I never go over there so there's no chance I would bump into him over his end. There is a slight chance I'll bump into him when I'm in town but I doubt that would happen as I hardly ever go to town and Newcastle is a big place x


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow....I feel really behind on posts. It may take me a minute to catch up. Hope all is well. I see some new folks too. Hi and welcome!

We are on cycle 14 and for the first time in all of that time, DW's chart looks like madness. She's had a cold, the local weather has been erratic as all get up, her temps have been EVERYWHERE. Just to butter our biscuit, we ran out of OPKs and never saw her surge. Lol! I think I may be slacking on my job. We have just inseminated as often as schedules would allow and decided to call last night the last one for this cycle. Our only consolation is that we have had some text book beautiful charts without a BFP, so maybe the hot mess will be the winner. Hahaha! :shrug:


----------



## Nimyra

How many times do you get donations per month?

Do you think it would be overkill to ask for 4?

Thanks!


----------



## oldnavygirl

Nimyra said:


> How many times do you get donations per month?
> 
> Do you think it would be overkill to ask for 4?
> 
> Thanks!

My donor offered me 4 -- so I didn't have to ask :) It probably is overkill if you have your cycle/timings right but it certainly can't hurt!


----------



## day_dreamer

Aaah I'd love 4!! I can only get 1!


----------



## c.30

I think the most I got one month was 3 but even then my timing was off unfortunately. Most months I just got one, including my BFP months, but if getting 4 donations takes the stress out of it/reassures you that there are enough sperm going to where they should be and your donors ok with this then go for it. It can't hurt to ask right :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

I think mostly I'm just not great at figuring out my timing. My ovulation day tends to move by up to 3 days in either direction... So I guess I want to cover my bases... we'll see what this month brings.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, the whole timing thing can really do ur head in can't it. Every month it's like a puzzle u have to try & solve... Every month in the days leading up to Ov, I find my anxiety levels rising.. Which irritates the crap out of me bcos stress/ anxiety/ cortisol can all stop u from conceiving. I guess it's simply bcos when u know u didn't get a bfp the month before, u feel like u might've done 'something' wrong.. Timing more to the point. I mean, I asked the FS about it & he basically said every other day leading up to Ov is perfect. But then I worry that if Ov is off by a day then it messes up that plan... Arggggghhh.. It's really counter-productive to think about it too much isn't it. I'm supposed to Ov next Sat, so I figure we work with Wed & Friday. Any more than second daily & I find that OH's volume goes down dramatically & it feels pointless. 

Am having an internal ultra sound on Tuesday to check follicles.. Not looking forward to that!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Juniperjules - I totally agree! It's really frustrating, especially because stress can delay ovulation. So timing a donation is a nightmare. If I aim for o-2 and ov is delayed 2-3 days then it's worthless.

I might try waiting until a positive opk this cycle, then at least it wont be a.waste of time!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Okay so I feel a bit let down today. 

One of the donors I was supposed to be meeting sent me an email saying that he has "changed his mind" and now will only do NI. I told him that I'll only do AI and he sent back saying "oh well sorry can't help you". 

I'm still meeting the other donor on the 17th of June and he's the one that I had good vibes about. I've talked on the phone to him a few times and he seems really genuine, he's 38, has 2 kids already and I've even spoken to his wife who is really sweet and totally for this. I asked him how many times per cycle does he could donate and he said as many as I want, it's all up to me.

I really want it to work out with him, just gotta keep my FX that everything goes well x


----------



## day_dreamer

Ah that's a shame Jasmine, but unfortunately it's not uncommon. A guy I spoke to for 4 months did the same a few years ago, and at the time he was the only suitable donor in that area so that postponed my TTC plans til I moved.

Fingers crossed for the other donor! :)


----------



## JasmineAnne

That's awful day_dreamer. Yeah I wish people would just be honest from the start then we wouldn't have to be let down later on. 

Thanks though and good luck to you with your new donor x


----------



## Nimyra

Jasmine, It is very common, and, just so we are clear, it is usually not that they "changed their minds" - often it is their plan from the beginning, knowing that many recipients are vulnerable and will cave once they are hooked and have their hopes up.

It is a totally different situation if both parties are interested in or open to NI from the beginning.


----------



## JasmineAnne

@Nimyra

Yeah I kinda thought that was the case as soon as he brought it up. And he actually said in the email that he has changed his mind, I didn't just assume that. I've always told him that I'm a lesbian and I would never ever consider NI. 

I haven't even started TTC yet though, hopefully within the next couple months depending on how well the meeting goes with the other donor x


----------



## ticking.clock

I know lesbians who've done NI, I think some hope that once you have your hopes up that you'll change your mind


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

Yeah so do I actually, my cousin is a lesbian and her friend offered to be her sperm donor, they just did NI as they were comfortable enough with each other. They had a little boy last year and her friend acts as a co-parent to him x


----------



## oldnavygirl

I think the issue is, you have to do whatever you are happy and comfortable with be it AI or NI and make sure you are aware of any potential legal implications that may arise from whichever method you choose.

Whatever happens JasmineAnne, the right donor is out there for you and will be happy to work with your wishes. :)


----------



## JasmineAnne

Thanks oldnavygirl.

I would only ever be comfortable with AI, even the thought of NI grosses me out so I could never do that. I'm meeting a donor soon who seems perfect so FX it all works out x


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi! Just popping my head back in here...

My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.

My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.

Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?

Nothing to add, other than we're doing our first insemination in August too! 

I'm doing pretty much the same as you, so wondering if there is anything else I can do to help increase the chances!


----------



## 2moms2be

oldnavygirl said:
 

> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?
> 
> Nothing to add, other than we're doing our first insemination in August too!
> 
> I'm doing pretty much the same as you, so wondering if there is anything else I can do to help increase the chances!Click to expand...


Oh, so exciting! We'll be starting around the same time. Maybe August will be a lucky month! :) The neat thing is that I'll probably ovulate around the beginning of the month, which means if we get super lucky on our first cycle, we'll have a birthday baby.... my wife's is 4/16 and mine is 5/7, haha. Not counting on it, but that would be fun :)

How are you handling your donation?


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?
> 
> Nothing to add, other than we're doing our first insemination in August too!
> 
> I'm doing pretty much the same as you, so wondering if there is anything else I can do to help increase the chances!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so exciting! We'll be starting around the same time. Maybe August will be a lucky month! :) The neat thing is that I'll probably ovulate around the beginning of the month, which means if we get super lucky on our first cycle, we'll have a birthday baby.... my wife's is 4/16 and mine is 5/7, haha. Not counting on it, but that would be fun :)
> 
> How are you handling your donation?Click to expand...


I think we're about the same time -- According to FF I should ovulate right at the beginning of August, which is a bit freaky for us as our dating anniversary is August 3rd! That would be amazing to share your birthday -- my grandmother had 8 kids, and 2 sets shared birthdays, quite how that worked out I don't know but it does happen!

Our donor is giving us 4 :thumbup: -- he said because I'm 37, the more the better, which I am so happy with! He's meeting my DH at a nearby hotel, and then hubby will bring 'the goods' home for the insem, so fingers crossed it will all go to plan. How about you?


----------



## 2moms2be

oldnavygirl said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?
> 
> Nothing to add, other than we're doing our first insemination in August too!
> 
> I'm doing pretty much the same as you, so wondering if there is anything else I can do to help increase the chances!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so exciting! We'll be starting around the same time. Maybe August will be a lucky month! :) The neat thing is that I'll probably ovulate around the beginning of the month, which means if we get super lucky on our first cycle, we'll have a birthday baby.... my wife's is 4/16 and mine is 5/7, haha. Not counting on it, but that would be fun :)
> 
> How are you handling your donation?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're about the same time -- According to FF I should ovulate right at the beginning of August, which is a bit freaky for us as our dating anniversary is August 3rd! That would be amazing to share your birthday -- my grandmother had 8 kids, and 2 sets shared birthdays, quite how that worked out I don't know but it does happen!
> 
> Our donor is giving us 4 :thumbup: -- he said because I'm 37, the more the better, which I am so happy with! He's meeting my DH at a nearby hotel, and then hubby will bring 'the goods' home for the insem, so fingers crossed it will all go to plan. How about you?Click to expand...


Aww, maybe you'll get an anniversary baby <3 My grandmother had six kids, and two of hers share a birthday, too. And she has one born two days after hers. I love that <3

Four is awesome! We haven't hashed out all of the specifics yet. Our donor is a close friend of ours and works with my wife. I'm going to try for at least three, and I think he'll be game. They work an hour away, so he'll come home with her in the evening (if they're working that day; if not, we'll go to him), do one that night, then one again in the morning... and possibly a day or two after that, as well. Whatever we can work out. Right now, we're just kinda flying by the seat of our pants, haha. After July's cycle, we'll have a better idea of dates, and we can get the details sorted out.

How are you staying sane while you wait?! I feel like a lunatic already! Haha.


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?
> 
> Nothing to add, other than we're doing our first insemination in August too!
> 
> I'm doing pretty much the same as you, so wondering if there is anything else I can do to help increase the chances!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so exciting! We'll be starting around the same time. Maybe August will be a lucky month! :) The neat thing is that I'll probably ovulate around the beginning of the month, which means if we get super lucky on our first cycle, we'll have a birthday baby.... my wife's is 4/16 and mine is 5/7, haha. Not counting on it, but that would be fun :)
> 
> How are you handling your donation?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're about the same time -- According to FF I should ovulate right at the beginning of August, which is a bit freaky for us as our dating anniversary is August 3rd! That would be amazing to share your birthday -- my grandmother had 8 kids, and 2 sets shared birthdays, quite how that worked out I don't know but it does happen!
> 
> Our donor is giving us 4 :thumbup: -- he said because I'm 37, the more the better, which I am so happy with! He's meeting my DH at a nearby hotel, and then hubby will bring 'the goods' home for the insem, so fingers crossed it will all go to plan. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, maybe you'll get an anniversary baby <3 My grandmother had six kids, and two of hers share a birthday, too. And she has one born two days after hers. I love that <3
> 
> Four is awesome! We haven't hashed out all of the specifics yet. Our donor is a close friend of ours and works with my wife. I'm going to try for at least three, and I think he'll be game. They work an hour away, so he'll come home with her in the evening (if they're working that day; if not, we'll go to him), do one that night, then one again in the morning... and possibly a day or two after that, as well. Whatever we can work out. Right now, we're just kinda flying by the seat of our pants, haha. After July's cycle, we'll have a better idea of dates, and we can get the details sorted out.
> 
> How are you staying sane while you wait?! I feel like a lunatic already! Haha.Click to expand...


You're assuming I am sane ;) I guess just trying to keep busy -- charting, temping and reading everything I can to make sure we get it all right passes a lot of the time!! I am doing all I can to try and get my cycle down too -- we got a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, and I have heard that the first cycle is a bit of a baseline, so that will be done this month, then July is really the 'test' for what's the best days! 

I've also downloaded some self-hypnosis for conception too as I know your mental state can really have an impact, so I want to do all I can to be fully physically and mentally 'in the game' if you get me? I'm going to start that tonight when I go to bed, it wasn't expensive so I classify it as a 'can't hurt, might help' thing LOL!


----------



## Nimyra

Grapefruit juice works wonders for increasing your cervical mucus. I drink about a quart of it an hour or so before getting a donation. Just get 100% juice. I think the "Simply" brand is wonderful if you are in the US and can get it. Target carries it in my area in the refrigerated juice section.


----------



## Juniperjules

2moms2be said:


> Hi! Just popping my head back in here...
> 
> My wife and I decided to wait til August to start trying (we were originally aiming for April), and we're only one ovulation away now (bahahaha... I'm 7dpo right now).. and I just wanted to see if there was anything you all would recommend in the meantime, in terms of increasing fertility.
> 
> My cycles are fairly regular (they vary a little in length, but I get one every month, and I always ovulate), and I'm healthy. I don't produce much CM, and no real EWCM at all, so I've got some preseed to hopefully sort that out, and I've been trying to really up my water intake. Maybe that will help. I've got way down on caffeine, and I've been drinking red clover/nettle/raspberry leaf/peppermint tea every day, just for a natural, harmless little boost. Of course taking prenatals.
> 
> Anybody have any other suggestions as we get ready for this (I'm hoping not endless!) journey?

I'll second that Nimyra! Definitely get yourself some grapefruit juice. I do the same as Nimyra, I buy a big bottle (also kept in the fridge section- seems to go off otherwise). Then I drink maybe 2-3 glasses of it maybe an hour before we BD/AI. 

AND... Drum roll please... It never fails!! I often have a little giggle at just how well it works at increasing my CM! It's almost ridiculous!


----------



## LeahMSta

We finally have crosshairs!!!! As it turns out despite DW being ill, having crazy temps, and missing a few insems....We timed it great. -5, -2,-1, and O. I thought this cycle was a bust but it may just be lucky. I hope I hope I hope.....lucky cycle 14.


----------



## happyh29

good luck leah!

to everyone asking for hints......

i tried to eat as healthily as possible - no aspartame /diet coke/ caffine ect. I also ate as much wholefood goodness as possible - nuts, seeds ect.

the month i fell pregnant was december and i had a very small glass of red wine every night when i insemed. and then i totally let my hair down and enjoyed xmas - and it happened. 

as awwwful as it is to say, relaxing helps....

AND ORGASM lol, after insem and the morning after!!! it definately helps you enjoy it more lol 

good luck xx


----------



## Oxygen7880

happyh29 said:


> good luck leah!
> 
> to everyone asking for hints......
> 
> i tried to eat as healthily as possible - no aspartame /diet coke/ caffine ect. I also ate as much wholefood goodness as possible - nuts, seeds ect.
> 
> the month i fell pregnant was december and i had a very small glass of red wine every night when i insemed. and then i totally let my hair down and enjoyed xmas - and it happened.
> 
> as awwwful as it is to say, relaxing helps....
> 
> AND ORGASM lol, after insem and the morning after!!! it definately helps you enjoy it more lol
> 
> good luck xx

Good advice from above post. 
I drank lots of grapefruit juice and took prenantals for 2 months before trying. I didn't really change my diet tbh.
I got all manor of gadgets inc the fertility monitor but for me it was a waste of money since I never ended up relying on it for timing my ovulation. The opk's and cb digital ov stick were all I really needed tbh but I was stressing that I would somehow miss my ovulation.
I also agree about the orgasm. I did after each of my 2 insems.
Good luck to you all. I keep checking how you ladies are getting on. :flower:


----------



## Nimyra

All is well here -- Got my smiley yesterday afternoon and again today around noon.

I got a donation Monday (day before smiley), yesterday (day of first smiley), and I'm heading out soon to get a final donation (day of second smiley) this evening. 

I feel great about the timing. I know my chart looks a bit of a mess, but I'm not too concerned. Been having intense ovulation cramps today. 

I can't wait to be done with my TTC "work" for the month and be able to just sit back and wait.


----------



## jury3

For those of you who use preseed, when should I use it in relation to my insem? I usually put it in myself about 30 min to an hour before. Should I wait and do it right before? I use a softcup to keep things up there...


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:


> For those of you who use preseed, when should I use it in relation to my insem? I usually put it in myself about 30 min to an hour before. Should I wait and do it right before? I use a softcup to keep things up there...

Dw puts a bit in and around the cup at the time of insem.


----------



## c.30

Nimyra, I'm really glad things seem to be going well with insems this month, sending lots and lots of baby :dust: your way.

Re pre-seed, at first I used to insert it right before insem which I think I've heard of working but I also read it helps to let it adjust to your body temp so I would insert as quick as I could before meeting the donor, then if he took about 20/25 minutes to do his thing :haha::winkwink: that would be a good amount of time to leave it. I've also heard of it working around the soft cup or in the soft cup too :thumbup: for me, I decreased the amount I was using towards the end cos I'm sure I read somewhere that someone was warned about it diluting the sperm so I used slightly less than I had been; my EWCM was very watery as well due to 2L of water a day so I just didn't want to overdo it with the pre-seed. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! DW is almost halfway through her 2ww. We are really very busy right now and it has been helping to make things fly by. Unfortunately the things that are keeping us busy are also quite stressful. Our vehicle broke down leaving us without transportation. 2 days after that, my phone broke (I need it because I work from home), as a result of the repairs, We are up to our eyeballs in debt and now our entire state is on fire. The wildfire has several of my friends evacuated from their homes and has closed my job due to air quality/fire danger. It has just been one shenanigan after another this week. Even our mechanic works for the city and is on call 24hours due to the fires so the car repairs are going to be delayed. The only silver lining I could really think of besides the obvious like stil having home and health is how amazingly quick the time is passing. lol! The next 4 day have more "fun stuff" happening. Starting tomorrow, I have birthday celebrations happening every night with different friends and family so the next several days should fly by too. Yay!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

I can't believe I didn't know about the grapefruit juice thing! I never get EWCM, and only a day or so of fertile-ish CM, so I'm looking for ways to help that. Lots of water, some preseed, and now I guess I'll try the grapefruit juice thing. It really helps that quickly? That's amazing. My wife absolutely DETESTS grapefruit. Everything about it. The smell, the taste... haha. 

I'll just invest in some mints, too ;)


----------



## Juniperjules

2moms2be said:


> I can't believe I didn't know about the grapefruit juice thing! I never get EWCM, and only a day or so of fertile-ish CM, so I'm looking for ways to help that. Lots of water, some preseed, and now I guess I'll try the grapefruit juice thing. It really helps that quickly? That's amazing. My wife absolutely DETESTS grapefruit. Everything about it. The smell, the taste... haha.
> 
> I'll just invest in some mints, too ;)

Yep I wasn't a fan either... But it has grown on me.. I drink it now thinking of it as medicine! : ) we've done 2 insems so far this week, so I've been gulping down at least 2 glasses of grapefruit juice about 20mins before. I might not like the taste much- but I LOVE it now bcos it works so well! Encourage ur DW to just take a deep breathe and swallow it down as fast as she can... Good luck!


----------



## Elliottsmum

Is there any concern with the grapefruit juice changing the PH and making your CM too acidic? I know you have to be carful when using pineapple core for that reason.

Leah- glad you're okay, I saw the fire on the news and thought about you guys.


----------



## Nimyra

Elliottsmum,

I think that can be a concern - although I think it might help folks sway for a girl. I got pregnant twice when using grapefruit juice (and not pregnant some other tries when trying grapefruit juice), so things still worked. I don't think it will overwhelmingly change the ph in just a couple days.


----------



## babydust4u

Hi all
I'm on to another cycle and will try the grapefruit :)
I think my endometrial lining is very thin as I have very very light periods, anybody have any ideas on how to help this?
One week till insem. Just trying to think ahead on anything that can help this cycle.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Juniperjules

Elliottsmum said:


> Is there any concern with the grapefruit juice changing the PH and making your CM too acidic? I know you have to be carful when using pineapple core for that reason.
> 
> Leah- glad you're okay, I saw the fire on the news and thought about you guys.

No apparently not, although the juice itself is acidic, apparently once absorbed by the body it's byproducts become alkalised hence alkalising the CM.. So yes it changes the pH but in a positive way. & sperm need an alkaline environment to survive... Have a read of this link

https://www.livestrong.com/article/550900-grapefruit-juice-concentrate-and-cervical-mucus/


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Juniper! That makes sense. Yay grapefruit juice!

Babydust4u -- I think I may have a thin lining as well since my mmc. I think acupuncture can help with directing extra blood flow to the uterus, particular acupuncture in that period of time between when your period ends and ovulation begins. I haven't any other ideas, but am interested to see what others think.


----------



## c.30

babydust4u said:


> Hi all
> I'm on to another cycle and will try the grapefruit :)
> I think my endometrial lining is very thin as I have very very light periods, anybody have any ideas on how to help this?
> One week till insem. Just trying to think ahead on anything that can help this cycle.
> 
> Thanks everyone

Found this article, might be of some use :thumbup:
https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html


----------



## Juniperjules

Got a question for anyone that uses the clearblue smiley face OPKs. I know ur not supposed to pay attention to the lines on the stick.. But has anyone watched them to see if the change much?? 

I did my first OPK very late (like 11.50pm on cd 13), no smiley. Again cd 14 6am (usually I'd get a smiley here- I did last month).. No smiley. Again about 12pm cd 14, no smiley. Cd 15 & 16 still no smileys????? Very unusual for me!!!! 

Only thing I can think of it that this month I had a fair bit of spotting and cramping one day, but didn't get full flow till the next day- so counted that as cd1. Now I'm wondering if technically the day before DID count. Bcos that would mean I Ov on cd 14.. So would possibly have gotten a smiley early on cd 13. 

I've been looking at the OPK sticks for the last 4 days, & they all have a faint second blue line. Does that mean its detecting LH?? So Ov could still be coming? Or do they all do that anyway even if there's no LH?? 

Hope I'm making sense??? I'm kind of hoping I did Ov on cd 14, bcos we did AI on cd 11, 12, 13 & 14. And I'm hoping I haven't had an anovulatory month.. That would suck big time.


----------



## Nimyra

Juniper,

[edit]-- sorry, i didn't understand what I read the first time -- you may have missed the surge. It's hard to say. I personally would keep testing until your cm turns creamy/sticky and your cervix closes up. Are you still having any fertile cm? Last month I expected my surge on CD 14 and got it on Cd 19 instead! 

How the lines work is proprietary, but based on my experiments and observations, I believe that the first line ( usually the darker one, closer to the handle) is showing estrogen and the second line (usually fainter, closer to the wick) is showing LH. My guess is that the clearblue company only bothers to make one kind of stick and that they can be used in the fertility monitor as well as the ovulation tester - hence showing 2 different hormones.

Sometimes I have had smileys when my LH line wasn't as dark as the (alleged) estrogen line, but it was significantly darker than it had been when I tested last (so surge was starting). In those cases, my next test always showed an increasingly dark lh line.

Long story short, I trust the clearblue digis so long as the window isn't smeared ( i do think smearing can lead to false results). And if you are showing a faint line, that doesn't mean you've surged, it should still be fairly dark.

Good luck, hope you get your smiley soon!!!!


----------



## jury3

I agree with Nimyra, I trust the smilies and have had really good results with them. I believe the line is picking up some lh, but we basically have some in our system all cycle long. I have done one closer to AF though and it wasn't as dark as it usually is around O time. Your temp still looks like it's below what your coverline was last month, so I would say you haven't O'd yet. I'm sure it will be a smiley in the next few days. My O time varies every month, so that common for me. I would still count the full flow as CD1, not the spotting. How long have you been tracking cycles?


----------



## Juniperjules

jury3 said:


> I agree with Nimyra, I trust the smilies and have had really good results with them. I believe the line is picking up some lh, but we basically have some in our system all cycle long. I have done one closer to AF though and it wasn't as dark as it usually is around O time. Your temp still looks like it's below what your coverline was last month, so I would say you haven't O'd yet. I'm sure it will be a smiley in the next few days. My O time varies every month, so that common for me. I would still count the full flow as CD1, not the spotting. How long have you been tracking cycles?

Jury, that's an old chart from last year unfortunately! I trust the smileys too, I always get one- but almost without fail usually on cd 14. So it's unusual that I haven't had one yet. Ill keep testing for the next few days just to see what happens.. But I have to say I have an instinct that I might've Ov on cd 14 & hence missed the smiley on cd 13. That'll teach me to be so sure of myself! Next month ill start POAS earlier!


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> Juniper,
> 
> [edit]-- sorry, i didn't understand what I read the first time -- you may have missed the surge. It's hard to say. I personally would keep testing until your cm turns creamy/sticky and your cervix closes up. Are you still having any fertile cm? Last month I expected my surge on CD 14 and got it on Cd 19 instead!
> 
> How the lines work is proprietary, but based on my experiments and observations, I believe that the first line ( usually the darker one, closer to the handle) is showing estrogen and the second line (usually fainter, closer to the wick) is showing LH. My guess is that the clearblue company only bothers to make one kind of stick and that they can be used in the fertility monitor as well as the ovulation tester - hence showing 2 different hormones.
> 
> Sometimes I have had smileys when my LH line wasn't as dark as the (alleged) estrogen line, but it was significantly darker than it had been when I tested last (so surge was starting). In those cases, my next test always showed an increasingly dark lh line.
> 
> Long story short, I trust the clearblue digis so long as the window isn't smeared ( i do think smearing can lead to false results). And if you are showing a faint line, that doesn't mean you've surged, it should still be fairly dark.
> 
> Good luck, hope you get your smiley soon!!!!

Thanks Nimyra, I'm feeling like I did Ov on cd & therefore missed the surge on cd 13. 

I had LOADS of watery CM on cd 11 & 12, & I just checked my app I use, & on cd 13 I put in that I had EWCM. I vaguely remember I was at work & was thinking 'whoa that grapefruit juice is working a treat!' Yesterday cd 15 my CM was more the white-ish type (sorry TMI!), And so far today (cd16) I've got barely any CM to speak of. 

Ill keep doing the OPKs for a couple of days just incase though... Even just to test those little blue lines for next time! I'm REALLY hoping Ov WAS cd 14 bcos our AI would've been perfect timings..

Watch this space..


----------



## babydust4u

Thanks for the advice everyone, I think I will try and see an acupuncturists as well see if that helps :)


----------



## babydust4u

Quick question, where can you buy syringes from? I think I will be doing AI this month as going to donor with my little girl this time. Just not sure where to get syringes from, oh and size lol!


----------



## Juniperjules

You should be able to get some from a chemist. I'm a nurse so I get them from work, but pretty sure you could get them from a chemist. I use the 10ml ones, 5ml was a bit small & the 20ml's are huge!


----------



## oldnavygirl

babydust4u said:


> Quick question, where can you buy syringes from? I think I will be doing AI this month as going to donor with my little girl this time. Just not sure where to get syringes from, oh and size lol!

We ordered ours from Amazon -- we ended up getting a box of 100 because it worked out cheaper LOL Our donor said he needed 4 and it would've been more expensive to order 4 single ones than a box of 100! Really hoping that we don't NEED them all!


----------



## babydust4u

Thanks Juniperjules and oldnavygirl
I went to the pharmacy and they gave me ONE lol, So need to just go to 3 more pharmacies and I'll have 4 lol. I half thought about telling them what I really need it for and asking for the 4.
Anyways I'll keep my eyes open for a couple more. Juniperjules I hope you don't need 100 either!! lol

On to the 10 hour drive tomorrow down to Vancouver, still we are staying a few nights and hoping to go to the Zoo :) I think I'm more excited then the kiddy ha ha
Usually I just fly down (donor lives in Vancouver) for a couple of nights but going to take DD and make it a little vacation :)


----------



## jury3

Go to a pharmacy and ask for one! They give them out for free! We got our's at Walgreens. We had paid for one previously, from Amazon, and lost it in the drain at our donor's house lol At least our new one is free so it won't be a big deal if it falls down the drain too!


----------



## Juniperjules

babydust4u said:


> Thanks Juniperjules and oldnavygirl
> I went to the pharmacy and they gave me ONE lol, So need to just go to 3 more pharmacies and I'll have 4 lol. I half thought about telling them what I really need it for and asking for the 4.
> Anyways I'll keep my eyes open for a couple more.  Juniperjules I hope you don't need 100 either!! lol
> 
> On to the 10 hour drive tomorrow down to Vancouver, still we are staying a few nights and hoping to go to the Zoo :) I think I'm more excited then the kiddy ha ha
> Usually I just fly down (donor lives in Vancouver) for a couple of nights but going to take DD and make it a little vacation :)

: ) a little vacation sounds great!

I rinse my syringe in hot water & re-use them. I guess that might b a bit grosse for some, but it doesn't bother me. Some months ill use one from a previous month & other months ill use a new one. But I'm using my OH sperm so hanging on to the syringe might be less grosse for that reason?


----------



## oldnavygirl

Juniperjules said:


> babydust4u said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Juniperjules and oldnavygirl
> I went to the pharmacy and they gave me ONE lol, So need to just go to 3 more pharmacies and I'll have 4 lol. I half thought about telling them what I really need it for and asking for the 4.
> Anyways I'll keep my eyes open for a couple more. Juniperjules I hope you don't need 100 either!! lol
> 
> On to the 10 hour drive tomorrow down to Vancouver, still we are staying a few nights and hoping to go to the Zoo :) I think I'm more excited then the kiddy ha ha
> Usually I just fly down (donor lives in Vancouver) for a couple of nights but going to take DD and make it a little vacation :)
> 
> : ) a little vacation sounds great!
> 
> I rinse my syringe in hot water & re-use them. I guess that might b a bit grosse for some, but it doesn't bother me. Some months ill use one from a previous month & other months ill use a new one. But I'm using my OH sperm so hanging on to the syringe might be less grosse for that reason?Click to expand...

I don't think it's gross, but what would concern me is that plastic is porous, so there could be a chance of contamination. I suppose, for me, I'd rather use a new one each time, hence the case full LOL!


----------



## Juniperjules

oldnavygirl said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust4u said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Juniperjules and oldnavygirl
> I went to the pharmacy and they gave me ONE lol, So need to just go to 3 more pharmacies and I'll have 4 lol. I half thought about telling them what I really need it for and asking for the 4.
> Anyways I'll keep my eyes open for a couple more. Juniperjules I hope you don't need 100 either!! lol
> 
> On to the 10 hour drive tomorrow down to Vancouver, still we are staying a few nights and hoping to go to the Zoo :) I think I'm more excited then the kiddy ha ha
> Usually I just fly down (donor lives in Vancouver) for a couple of nights but going to take DD and make it a little vacation :)
> 
> : ) a little vacation sounds great!
> 
> I rinse my syringe in hot water & re-use them. I guess that might b a bit grosse for some, but it doesn't bother me. Some months ill use one from a previous month & other months ill use a new one. But I'm using my OH sperm so hanging on to the syringe might be less grosse for that reason?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's gross, but what would concern me is that plastic is porous, so there could be a chance of contamination. I suppose, for me, I'd rather use a new one each time, hence the case full LOL!Click to expand...

Good point oldnavygirl.. I've previously looked up the safety of re-using & went with this statement in The lancet: 
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(83)92812-X/abstract 

But I get that some folk might be uncomfortable with the idea of it. If u have a stack of them then I'd def just use a new one each time.


----------



## day_dreamer

I don't bother with new ones, just rinse and re-use. After all, people don't ensure their other halfs are fully disinfected before sex do they?! :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1....again.


----------



## oldnavygirl

LeahMSta said:


> CD1....again.

So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Sorry Leah :(


----------



## c.30

Sorry to read that Leah :hugs: FX, this is your cycle!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks ladies. Onward and upward. See ya in a week!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hi again!

So I officially have a sperm donor! :happydance:

I met with him on Monday and it went better than I had ever hoped. He brought his wife and she seemed so supportive. He had an STD test last week to prove he was free of any diseases and he also was happy to sign the donor contract. He's agreed to donate 5 times per month and said he will donate as soon as a couple hours after I call him. They brought pictures of their kids and they're gorgeous, both have bright blonde hair with the palest blue eyes, so beautiful. 

He said the reason he wants to donate is because he knows how happy having kids can make someone and he wants to help people who can't, which I thought was really sweet of him.

I'm due to ovulate in just over a week so it's not long until I can get started.

I'm so exited but nervous at the same time, I really can't wait.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## JasmineAnne

Also really sorry to read that Leah. FX for you this cycle x


----------



## Nimyra

Jasmine, he sounds great. I always think that a donor bringing his spouse along is a great sign.


----------



## JasmineAnne

@Nimyra

Yeah I hope so. I had to know that she was okay with him doing this and she really was, they both seem so nice and I felt really comfortable talking to them both. I have a really good gut feeling about them.

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that it's real now, it actually happening, I have a donor and I'm going to be trying for a baby. It just sounds so surreal as at one point I never thought of this ever happening x


----------



## ticking.clock

Jasmine where abouts in the north east are you?


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

I live in Forest Hall, Newcastle x


----------



## ticking.clock

Not far from me :)


----------



## JasmineAnne

@ticking.clock

Ah really? Where abouts are you from? x


----------



## ticking.clock

South Shields way x


----------



## JasmineAnne

Ah right, not far at all. I used to live just over the river in North Shields when I lived with my ex last year x


----------



## ticking.clock

Cool, well give me a shout if you ever have any questions xx


----------



## JasmineAnne

Yeah I will, thanks x


----------



## jury3

JasmineAnne-Good luck! He sounds alot like our donor...him and his wife are our good friends and want to help us have the joy of children just like they have. They have 2 beautiful blond-haired, blue-eyed girls. 
The first donation for us was awkward, scary, exciting, and nerve-wracking! I think we all go through the same things you were describing, it gets easier...hopefully you won't have time for it to get easier and you'll get a bfp the first time! 
I still have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that all this will result in a baby! It feels so disconnected...once I actually see a bfp I will probably freak out a little lol


----------



## c.30

jury3 said:


> I still have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that all this will result in a baby! It feels so disconnected...once I actually see a bfp I will probably freak out a little lol

I still sit here, looking at Deanna knowing how she got here, not 'just' through sex but by this method that I had to do month after month, that one sperm meeting my egg and THAT growing into this beautiful little girl I have next to me. It will always blow my mind, It's amazing!! :D


----------



## jury3

I watched The Great Sperm Race the other day. Everytime I see something that describes the process of getting pregnant and how small a chance there is every month, I am just amazed that anyone ever gets pregnant! It really is an amazing thing...

I told DW that I feel like we are doing inseminations just to do them now, not to get pregnant. There is such a disconnect that I really will be so surprised when we get a bfp lol


----------



## JasmineAnne

@jury3

Thank you! My donor and his wife have 2 little girls too, aged 9 and 4. They brought a ton of photos of them, from when they were a baby to the age they are now, they have the cutest little smiles ever.

Yeah I know what you mean, when I think about the fact that I'll be pregnant soon I get the weird "butterflies in my belly" feeling lol.

I'll be inseminating for the first time in about 4 or 5 days so not long till I get started at all. I'll be going to his house to pick up the donation then driving back and inseminating at home. I have all the equipment and everything ready, I'm using the ClearBlue Ovulation Tests and I've been using FertilityFriend and charting my BBT and CM for the past 6 cycles so I know when abouts I ovulate. 

I'm just so exited to start trying and to change my status from WTT to TTC. :happydance:


----------



## day_dreamer

JasmineAnne said:


> I'll be inseminating for the first time in about 4 or 5 days so not long till I get started at all. I'll be going to his house to pick up the donation then driving back and inseminating at home.

This would be ideal for me, why didn't I think of that? :dohh: He might not want me at his house though :/ hmm


----------



## JasmineAnne

@day_dreamer

How do you collect your donations at the moment?

I'm not planning on actually going into the donors house, we agreed that I would just drive to his house, wait outside in the car until he had made the donation, I'd then collect it and drive straight home and inseminate.

He initially offered for me to inseminate in his guest bedroom to shorten the time that the sperm was in the cup but I chose just doing it at home as I feel I'd be more comfortable in my own surroundings. 

I only live around 15 minutes away from him anyway so hopefully that's a short enough time for the sperm to stay alive x


----------



## jury3

How far is the drive? Our's is about 10 min. Sometimes I just put it in a softcup and put it in at their house, then drive home and do my thing (hips up, big O, rotate sides). Just make sure you keep it body temperature! 

day_dreamer-You could always meet at a hotel room or I've even heard of people meeting in public restrooms.


----------



## JasmineAnne

It's around 15 minutes from the donors house back to mine, it can be a bit more or less depending on traffic. 

I'm thinking about putting the cup between my boobs or my thighs to keep it at the right temperature during the car journey home... What do you think would be best? x


----------



## jury3

Sometimes I put it in the front of my pant lol I think between bbs or thighs probably does a better job though.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Yeah I had thought of that actually, I think I'll probably just put the cup between my boobs, they're quite big so if I wear a sports bra the cup should squeeze in nicely lol x


----------



## day_dreamer

At the moment he comes to my house, but it's ever so awkward as last time we had 20+ mins of small talk before hand *cringe* I have social anxiety so it's super stressful! Plus I have dogs that go crazy with visitors, and my OH doesn't want a donor in the house (complicated). It's only a 10-15 minute drive, and I wait that long anyway! I might ask him...it depends if his OH knows what he does, if his kids are home etc...he might not want me knowing his address... :shrug:

A hotel room is the obvious alternative, but I'm trying to keep costs down lol. I've heard of the restroom/toilets thing, but that doesn't feel right to me...even if it would be convenient!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Ah right. I don't want the donor to come to my house, my donor respects that I don't want to tell him where I live or anything too personal. As he's an anonymous donor I prefer it that way.

I would definitely ask him about it if I were you, it can't hurt. With it only being a 10 to 15 minute drive it would work out perfect time wise.

I was considering meeting in a hotel room but as you said, it would cost a lot. One month wouldn't be too bad but I don't know how many months its going to take to get a bfp.

But yeah if you think it would help your social anxiety and everything else then I'd definitely ask him x


----------



## oldnavygirl

JasmineAnne -- sounds like things are coming together nicely for you!!

I wish I could say the same. I'm having a bit of a panic -- my donor, who has been really amazing so far seems to have fallen off the face of the earth. He was pretty good about keeping in contact, not daily, but at least once a week -- I haven't heard from him now in over a week and a half in spite of a few emails. I am unsure about what to do -- we didn't really like any of the back ups and I'm not looking forward to searching again. The fortunate part is we weren't looking to start until August, so if he stays missing, we still do have time to find someone. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Am I over reacting?


----------



## day_dreamer

Oh no oldnavygirl! Maybe he's been away or just busy :shrug: I understand your concern though, I tend to panic if the usual pattern of contact is changed :hugs: hope you hear from him soon!


----------



## oldnavygirl

day_dreamer said:


> Oh no oldnavygirl! Maybe he's been away or just busy :shrug: I understand your concern though, I tend to panic if the usual pattern of contact is changed :hugs: hope you hear from him soon!

Me too, it's been 11 days, which isn't how he has been -- I try to think that perhaps he's been tied up or something, but even still, I'd think he could send a quick email reply saying so. I'll give it a while longer and then I think we may need to start looking into a Plan B -- no one said this would be easy LOL


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hi oldnavygirl, yeah I've found a donor and I'm starting TTC this month, in just a few days :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your donor, I don't think you should worry just yet though. Like day_dreamer said, he could just be really busy, on holiday or anything.

Does he know that you weren't planning to start until August?

I hope he gets in touch soon anyway :hugs: x


----------



## oldnavygirl

JasmineAnne said:


> Hi oldnavygirl, yeah I've found a donor and I'm starting TTC this month, in just a few days :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your donor, I don't think you should worry just yet though. Like day_dreamer said, he could just be really busy, on holiday or anything.
> 
> Does he know that you weren't planning to start until August?
> 
> I hope he gets in touch soon anyway :hugs: x

Yeah, we agreed that weeks ago -- I will give it some time and see how it pans out, it just seems odd that he seems to have disappeared when he was keeping in touch regularly. I am probably overreacting!


----------



## JasmineAnne

If he doesn't get back in touch in the next couple of weeks I would probably start looking for another donor. It's probably all fine but just in case.

I've been talking to another donor and he's happy to step in just in case it doesn't work out with my donor x


----------



## oldnavygirl

JasmineAnne said:


> If he doesn't get back in touch in the next couple of weeks I would probably start looking for another donor. It's probably all fine but just in case.
> 
> I've been talking to another donor and he's happy to step in just in case it doesn't work out with my donor x

OK I was panicking for no reason -- phew! He was away for a few days:thumbup:

What was worrying me so much was that he is a great guy and I knew looking again would not be easy because I'd be comparing! 

Back on track! I'm approaching CD 1 which is good so I can get a better handle on my CBFM -- although my chart thus far is pretty decent I think!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Ah so happy to hear that oldnavygirl! :happydance:

I was going to get the CBFM but changed my mind at the last minute and just decided to get the ClearBlue Ovulation Tests instead. I use them morning and night starting from a few days before O.

I'm due to ovulate in 6/7 days time so me and my donor have arranged that starting from Tuesday, I'll be collecting donations once a day until ovulation. So exited! :happydance:


----------



## oldnavygirl

JasmineAnne said:


> Ah so happy to hear that oldnavygirl! :happydance:
> 
> I was going to get the CBFM but changed my mind at the last minute and just decided to get the ClearBlue Ovulation Tests instead. I use them morning and night starting from a few days before O.
> 
> I'm due to ovulate in 6/7 days time so me and my donor have arranged that starting from Tuesday, I'll be collecting donations once a day until ovulation. So exited! :happydance:

2 reasons why we went with the CBFM, it had good reviews, and it was free ;) We use a few reward sites where you can get gift cards, so none of our AI stuff has cost us a much at all -- mainly shipping :) I've been happy with it, I have regular cycles so it's been pretty easy for me to use -- just hope it helps get a fast BFP!!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Yeah I've heard a load of good reviews about it too, that's why I was going to get it but I just felt the ClearBlue ovulation tests would be simpler to use and they really have been. My cycles are pretty regular too so I didn't want to spend too much on something that'll tell me when I'm ovulating when I pretty much already know anyway as I temp and check my cm.

Lucky you though for getting a free one! It'll definitely give you a bigger chance of getting pregnant sooner. FX for you!

I got pretty much all my AI stuff from a friend of my sisters, she got months and months worth of OPKs, sterile cups, disposable speculums, syringes etc. But she ended up getting pregnant the first cycle so she decided to give me everything she hadn't used. All I have to buy is the ClearBlue Ovulation Tests x


----------



## oldnavygirl

Hi ladies -- I am hoping someone can help me with this. I am 'practising' using my soft cups now that AF is here -- so I can get the hang of them before we start our insems in August. I didn't have a problem getting it in, although there was slight leakage so I don't think I've got the positioning down just yet. 

My question is, I can do this just fine on the toilet -- but for those of you who use a syringe, then put a soft cup in afterward -- how do you do it? Do you get up? Do you do it laying down? Sorry if that seems really dumb but I have no idea if you could easily insert one if you're not sitting down. :shrug:

Thanks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

I'm curious to hear the answers as well, OldNavyGirl. I just put it in with the stuff in. A little leakage is normal and not a cause for concern.

I have no idea how to get it in after inserting the goods though... The one time I tried, I made a mess and never tried again.


----------



## c.30

I always left the syringe in for an hour as a plug and had the soft cup, unwrapped on the bed next to me. I had the soft cup in one hand and, still lying down, would slowly remove the syringe and then insert soft cup straight away, like I say, still lying down with hips elevated with a pillow under my bum. I would then stand up, wash hands and then resume position on bed and have an orgasm. The soft cup would then be left in for 12 hours, over night basically in my case. Very little, if any, spillage this way, for me anyway :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

I inserted the swimmers with the syringe, then inserted the soft cup still lying on my back, and had baby wipes handy for any mess, but there never was any!


----------



## day_dreamer

I did it all whilst lying down, hips elevated too...didn't find it any different to inserting it for AF :shrug:


----------



## Nimyra

Anyone else think they see a faint positive?

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9SCp0xGxPDNMjB3cFRKdmdQZWM/edit

12DPO afternoon. Was sitting for 5-10 minutes before pic. Thought I saw something the 5 minute mark. 

Will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## c.30

I see a line and I'm really excited!!!!! Keeping everything crossed and sending oodles of baby :dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Thank you! Praying it is darker tomorrow with FMU!


----------



## Juniperjules

oldnavygirl said:


> Hi ladies -- I am hoping someone can help me with this. I am 'practising' using my soft cups now that AF is here -- so I can get the hang of them before we start our insems in August. I didn't have a problem getting it in, although there was slight leakage so I don't think I've got the positioning down just yet.
> 
> My question is, I can do this just fine on the toilet -- but for those of you who use a syringe, then put a soft cup in afterward -- how do you do it? Do you get up? Do you do it laying down? Sorry if that seems really dumb but I have no idea if you could easily insert one if you're not sitting down. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks in advance! :hugs:

I bought softcups from the US & they arrived last week. I haven't tried them yet... Bit scared!!!!! : ) they look awfully big to be putting up there??!? Feel a bit squeamish about it.. AF is due end of week so I guess I'll have a go. Hate to sound stupid but I'm nervous about it getting stuck up there either in the right OR wrong position!!! 

Oldnavygirl did u find it easy to put in? Any tips.. The FS I saw told me to try using cups bcos he said that's one of the methods they use with patients before IUI. So I figure ill give it a go. But I don't know whether to put the 'goods' straight into the cup, or use the syringe first?? 

I'm worried if we only use the cup that (like Nimyra has said) it could be a disaster, but I'm also worried that if I do the syringe first, then put in the cup, that ill 'trap' some of the sperm 'outside' the cup!!!


----------



## Nimyra

Juniper,

I've used the cup alone with good success. My disaster was when combining syringe plus cup after. I think my technique was poor though.


----------



## jury3

I was also scared to use soft cups! I was very hesitant and also practiced during AF. I still using them toward the end of AF and sometimes I do have a little leakage. For insems I use a syringe to suck it up and then put it directly in the cup, then insert the cup. I put preseed in before our donor goes in to do his thing. That way it gets to body temp. I also put a little in the syringe after sperm is in the cup to "empty" out the syringe. 

Words of advice: 1. I have used too much preseed in the cup and had leakage that way...so beware of using too much. 2. I try to kind of scoop the bottom of my canal so the cup stays tipped up, I usually get less leakage that way, if at all. 3. If you lose a little, it's ok! Try not to freak out! lol There are millions of little guys in there, try and relax :)

Nimyra-I definitely see a second line! It's hard to see color for sure, by I definitely see a line :) I really hope it is darker tomorrow!


----------



## c.30

Re the cups being too big, there's er, hopefully going to be a baby coming out of there for you all in the future and that'll be bigger than any soft cup ever will be :winkwink::haha:

Understandable to be nervous but for all the women I've heard of who've used the SCs, they've never gotten stuck, they're actually quite soft and bendy and, for me, unlike tampons, I never felt them once they were inserted which suggests that they're quite easy to get in the right place up there...and if you think bout it, there are SO many women who use them for their original purpose, for AF :thumbup:

Re trapping some of the sperm outside of the cup, as some of us ladies have said, we've had no or little spillage with the cups so no trapping them outside and as jury rightly says, there's plenty of them little guys, lol :thumbup::D

Nim, look forward to your next update, I deffo see colour on the line, just pray for you that it gets darker.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well guys, we've decided to try for this and 2 more cycles before taking a 'time out'. DW nearly threw in the towel this cycle but we decided to mutually agree on a stopping point to avoid blame down the road. We also decided to take a more laid back approach this cycle at least. Limited insems and less focus on TTC but more on maintaining our home and relationship. I don't know if a BFP is ever going to happen for us but I am glad to have a few more months to try.


----------



## c.30

Leah, that sounds like a sensible approach, TTC can be so stressful when you've been doing it long-term. So many times we hear of people taking a more relaxed approach and then getting they're BFP - it happened to me, I was certain I wouldn't get pregnant 2 months after my MC even though I know you can be more fertile then...this led to me taking so much pressure off myself, mentally, and my body and would you believe it, I got my sticky BFP.

I pray that the relaxed approach helps for you guys; if anyone 'deserves' their BFPs, it's you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

c.30 said:


> Re the cups being too big, there's er, hopefully going to be a baby coming out of there for you all in the future and that'll be bigger than any soft cup ever will be :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Understandable to be nervous but for all the women I've heard of who've used the SCs, they've never gotten stuck, they're actually quite soft and bendy and, for me, unlike tampons, I never felt them once they were inserted which suggests that they're quite easy to get in the right place up there...and if you think bout it, there are SO many women who use them for their original purpose, for AF :thumbup:
> 
> Re trapping some of the sperm outside of the cup, as some of us ladies have said, we've had no or little spillage with the cups so no trapping them outside and as jury rightly says, there's plenty of them little guys, lol :thumbup::D
> 
> Nim, look forward to your next update, I deffo see colour on the line, just pray for you that it gets darker.

Thanks c30! Yes I know ur right about all of the above! Logically I know it's unlikely to get stuck.. I'm a nurse.. So common sense & knowledge should prevail!! ; ) ..but sadly doesn't always!! But I'm gonna start practising using them when AF starts this weekend. 

Thanks girls for all the details. I think maybe ill use the syringe & insert the cup afterwards first time round & see how it goes. 

Nimyra, I also see a faint line!!!! Got fingers & toes crossed for you!! Can't wait to hear how u go with FMU! 

Leah, this ttc is really hard going. My OH & I ended up having a break for about 5 months. We also 'almost' ended our relationship. Life's pressures are hard enough, but add ttc & it's a total pressure cooker. So take the time you need, make the most of it & just enjoy a normal lifestyle with ur DW without all the ttc stuff. Thankfully my OH & I made it thru (but not unscathed), & here we are ttc again. And I'm doing my absolute darnedest to try & keep it positive (he's better at that than me.. I'm a bit of a pessimist!). It would be lovely if u just got ur bfp in the next 2 months though ; ) 

AFM, I think I'm probably 11dpo. Trying not to symptom spot.. which is impossible. but im also staying cool in my observations bcos i cant honestly imagine getting a bfp anyway. but here goes..Strangely I've basically had NO post Ov CM this month, which is unusual for me. Usually I have fairly consistent CM until AF starts. But not this month. Nada! Today I have also felt really quite tired & at times kind of 'off', keep getting this weird little head spin kind of feeling that makes me feel dizzy for a few seconds. Lastly, usually bb tenderness has well and truly kicked in 7 days prior to AF.. But didn't. But today I have suddenly got VERY painful stabbing type pains in bb's, mostly the right one where I have cysts. Anyway, they're all 'nothing' type of symptoms, the ones that mean everything & nothing!


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks everyone. 

So, I saw another faint line this morning on the Wondfo and a very faint thin line on a FRER. Honestly they weren't much darker than the ones from last night so I'm nervous, but going to try to wait and hope to see a progression in the next few days.

Also, I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. I had an LH surge on day 15 (suggesting ovulation on day 16) but Fertility Friend gives me an ovulation date of cd 18. If Fertility Friend is correct then I'd only be at 11 dpo so faintness wouldn't be a huge concern. I guess time will tell.

Prayers welcome.

TTC makes me crazy and anxious.


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> So, I saw another faint line this morning on the Wondfo and a very faint thin line on a FRER. Honestly they weren't much darker than the ones from last night so I'm nervous, but going to try to wait and hope to see a progression in the next few days.
> 
> Also, I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. I had an LH surge on day 15 (suggesting ovulation on day 16) but Fertility Friend gives me an ovulation date of cd 18. If Fertility Friend is correct then I'd only be at 11 dpo so faintness wouldn't be a huge concern. I guess time will tell.
> 
> Prayers welcome
> 
> TTC makes me crazy and anxious.

Prayers coming from here! :flower:


----------



## c.30

From over here too :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

Fx'd Nimyra!


----------



## babydust4u

fx crossed here for u to :)

I just finished insem at weekend and waiting to see, again!I forgot to pack grapefruit and preseed :( But we did get in 4 tries so that was great.
Off to try some acupuncture today too. 

Only one more try left with this donor before he moves out of province :( Really don't wanna look for a new donor, fx crossed


----------



## oldnavygirl

Nimyra said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> So, I saw another faint line this morning on the Wondfo and a very faint thin line on a FRER. Honestly they weren't much darker than the ones from last night so I'm nervous, but going to try to wait and hope to see a progression in the next few days.
> 
> Also, I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. I had an LH surge on day 15 (suggesting ovulation on day 16) but Fertility Friend gives me an ovulation date of cd 18. If Fertility Friend is correct then I'd only be at 11 dpo so faintness wouldn't be a huge concern. I guess time will tell.
> 
> Prayers welcome.
> 
> TTC makes me crazy and anxious.

Fingers crossed for you -- just try to relax as much as you can :)


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well I got some instead/soft cups 16 for 99p plus £8 p+p a lot cheaper than amazon. also got another great deal the new clearblue digitals £15 for 10 pack with free p+p - so im well prepared lol xxx also starting this week insems


----------



## c.30

Good luck Mummylou :thumbup:

Nimyra, I've been on the edge of my seat over here, checking into the thread and checking your chart. I'm really hoping and praying this is it for you (want to say huge congratulations but I know we're being cautious and I understand why)


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks c.30 come on nimyra xxx so hope its ur bfp xx


----------



## c.30

Just to clarify, I didn't mean there was any pressure for you to update Nimyra, just that I hope your BFP gets confirmed :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Cheryl.

I honestly can't say what is going on. All the tests seems equally faint. Barely there, but there. 

I'm either 12 or 14 dpo. I think I'm going to just have to wait longer before we know what is going on. It is driving me mad. Part of me is convinced this is a chemical pregnancy, part of me is holding out hope that things are just slow to get going.


----------



## c.30

Well your temps from OV look nice and it staying up is a good sign, which you know :thumbup:

I would go from what FF is telling you re ov because I think thats a pretty nice looking chart and it would put you 12dpo which could explain the faint lines (again you know all that!) I understand completely how crazy it can make you; unfortunately with my MC, my faint lines didnt get any darker :( are you going to wait it out and keep testing at home or are you going to see a dr?

I'm keeping you in my prayers and sending lots of sticky :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Nimyra

I have an appt set up for next Wed to see the dr. I'm hoping by then I'll have a better handle on what is going on. If I start AF I'll just cancel the appt.


----------



## JasmineAnne

FX'd for you Nimyra!

Hi everyone!

<<< Finally changed it to TTC! :happydance:

So I did my first insemination Monday night and my second last night. I seriously thought something would go wrong or I would get nervous and chicken out but it actually all went smoothly.

We had arranged both times that I would go to his at 9pm to collect the donation so I called him at 8:45pm to let him know I was on my way. I handed him the cup when I got there, then waited outside for a few minutes until he produced the donation. He handed it to me in the car and I put it between my boobs to keep it warm and went straight home. 

When I got home I sucked the semen up into a 10ml syringe, put pillows under my hips to raise them, I coated a speculum in Conceive Plus and put it inside me, opened up then carefully inserted the syringe and released the semen as close to the cervix as I could. I then slowly took the speculum out and went to sleep with my hips still raised.

I timed it from as soon as I collected the donation from his house until I had inseminated and it took 23 minutes the first time and 21 the second. I'm hoping that's quick enough.

I'm collecting another donation tonight and for the next 2 days and I'm due to ovulate the day after tomorrow.

What does everyone think of my method? Do you think there's anything else I should do/change? x


----------



## c.30

GL Jasmine

:hugs: Nimyra :hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

GL jasmine 
AFM - Well donations start tonight lol . got some of them new clearblue ov tests arrived this morning they say use with first pee?????????????????????? well did one and was blank circle got 9 left lol xx


----------



## Nimyra

I think this one is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy. Line is nearly gone now. Feel like AF is going to come on. 

Crying my eyes out. I'm so frustrated. I hate TTC. I hate the emotional rollarcoaster. I hate having to drive an hour each way to meet my donor. I hate the fact that I have to use a donor at all. I'm so fed up with all of this.

And I know I should be happy just to have my daughter and I wish I felt like it was enough and I don't know why it doesn't. And so I feel guilty too... But I also desperately want to give her a sibling and I just feel like my body keep s failing me and I'm a big ol' failure.

Why does it have to hurt so much. How do women keep doing this month after month when it hurts so much?

I'm losing my grip.


----------



## babydust4u

Nimyra said:


> I think this one is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy. Line is nearly gone now. Feel like AF is going to come on.
> 
> Crying my eyes out. I'm so frustrated. I hate TTC. I hate the emotional rollarcoaster. I hate having to drive an hour each way to meet my donor. I hate the fact that I have to use a donor at all. I'm so fed up with all of this.
> 
> And I know I should be happy just to have my daughter and I wish I felt like it was enough and I don't know why it doesn't. And so I feel guilty too... But I also desperately want to give her a sibling and I just feel like my body keep s failing me and I'm a big ol' failure.
> 
> Why does it have to hurt so much. How do women keep doing this month after month when it hurts so much?
> 
> I'm losing my grip.

awe sorry hon
I know it is so hard. Not sure if you have a partner or not but I am single and it going alone and know how you feel, I can't understand why I can't find someone to be able to settle with and go on the journey with but at this point I feel it is the right time. I'm surprised I haven't been able to conceive yet and it is so emotional I am thinking of having a break if no BFP again. My donor is 10 hours drive lol. It is still cheaper then using a sperm bank, a lot cheaper. It's my fault for living so far north with no big city but the flight is quick at least :)

Big hug and hopefully either the BFP will get darker or next month is BFP


----------



## c.30

Nimyra said:


> I think this one is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy. Line is nearly gone now. Feel like AF is going to come on.
> 
> Crying my eyes out. I'm so frustrated. I hate TTC. I hate the emotional rollarcoaster. I hate having to drive an hour each way to meet my donor. I hate the fact that I have to use a donor at all. I'm so fed up with all of this.
> 
> And I know I should be happy just to have my daughter and I wish I felt like it was enough and I don't know why it doesn't. And so I feel guilty too... But I also desperately want to give her a sibling and I just feel like my body keep s failing me and I'm a big ol' failure.
> 
> Why does it have to hurt so much. How do women keep doing this month after month when it hurts so much?
> 
> I'm losing my grip.

Huge hugs Nimyra :hugs: I completely understand how you feel, this is so incredibly hard especially when you think you've made it with a BFP and then that gets taken away from you, it's horrendous. This time last year i was pregnant, didn't know it yet but when I found out, the line was faint and then 3 days later I started to bleed. I've been through some tough times being a sufferer of depression and social anxiety but that miscarriage was the worse thing that ever happened to me, it hurts so much :hugs::hugs:

I'm praying that you're not out yet but know that whatever happens, there are many people thinking and praying for you and this thread is here for you whenever you need us xx


----------



## Juniperjules

Nimyra said:


> I think this one is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy. Line is nearly gone now. Feel like AF is going to come on.
> 
> Crying my eyes out. I'm so frustrated. I hate TTC. I hate the emotional rollarcoaster. I hate having to drive an hour each way to meet my donor. I hate the fact that I have to use a donor at all. I'm so fed up with all of this.
> 
> And I know I should be happy just to have my daughter and I wish I felt like it was enough and I don't know why it doesn't. And so I feel guilty too... But I also desperately want to give her a sibling and I just feel like my body keep s failing me and I'm a big ol' failure.
> 
> Why does it have to hurt so much. How do women keep doing this month after month when it hurts so much?
> 
> I'm losing my grip.

Awww Nimyra, big (((hugs))) to you : ( 
I know how your feeling, AF arrived for me today. I actually thought maybe I had a chance bcos over the last 3 days I've been so completely exhausted that I thought it must mean something... But no, it meant nothing at all. 

I've had a few little moments today where Ive felt like I can't believe I'm here again.. But earlier this week I decided that Im not gonna let myself start getting upset or negative about ttc, even if AF arrived. I'm almost 39, & I've had the most horrendous 12 months.. I've had so much stacked against me & I'm still standing.. So I'm determined not to give up or give in now. Plus I don't want my OH to lose hope or think it'll never happen.. Bcos if he starts thinking it's all pointless then ill really start to lose the plot. So I've allowed myself a few minutes of sadness on my own. But I'm trying to stay positive. When i told OH that AF had arrived, i basically said 'so, its crap- but its not the end of the world. we cant give up. it takes some couples ages to get pregnant, why should we be any different!'.. and his reply was something like 'oh, no of course not!' Quite light hearted- which i felt happy about. i just dont want this ttc/ baby stuff to become a big black cloud haging over us. 

Give yourself a little time to feel sad for this month Nimyra - but don't feel hopeless. We're all right here with you. We know how you feel, but don't give up.


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry for the meltdown last night... hormones and stress are a nightmare.

AF started today. In a way it is a relief. At least I know what is going on right now. 

Babydust4u, thank you for writing. It is nice to be understood. And put in perspective, an hour isn't so far away... I think it is wonderful that you are doing this yourself and going after your dreams. You'll meet the right partner in time, and having a child will only make that more special. We can't just wait around for the perfect circumstances. 

I do have a partner. When we got together we didn't think there'd be any problems ttc, but it turned out he was infertile. 

C.30, I can relate. I have generalized anxiety issues so that adds to my feelings that the sky is falling every time I have bad luck. 

Juniper, I admire your attitude... I know we can't give up, we have to keep trying and I know its hard on my husband when I go to pieces... men are such "fixers" and they have a really hard time when they don't have the power to fix the problem.

This month my fertile window lines up with when I'll be out of town for a weekend beach trip. I guess I'll try to get a donation before the trip and after and hope that I ovulate late enough to have a shot. I'm also thinking about setting up a consultation at a fertility clinic. I am afraid of how much it might cost, but part of me just wants someone else involved in figuring all this out... It feels like a lot of pressure right now.


----------



## c.30

No need to apologise but I'm glad you're feeling a bit better :thumbup: hopefully the beach trip will help relax you a bit and that may be just what you need.

GL to all you ladies for this cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry nimyra xxxx


----------



## jury3

Sorry Nimyra :hugs: The good thing is that you know you can get pregnant, now you just need a little one to stick! I think meeting with an RE would be a good idea. I think it's always good to get things checked out so you can relax a little. If something is off, then hopefully it's an easy fix. Those of us with donors don't have time to wastes since our sperm supply is limited. I called my doc after only 3 or 4 months and asked for bloodwork. Turned out my progesterone is low. After trying to up it on my own for a few months, I'm getting impatient and starting clomid this next cycle. Good luck! Use that beach time to relax!


----------



## mizcee18

hi all, im just checking in. lots of baby dust to you all. the whole ttc, and pregnancy journey is a complete roller coaster of emotions, the whole thing is just out right exhausting! 

as for me i'll be 25 weeks on sunday and the last few weeks have been very stressfull. well to b honest this whole pregnancy has been, with early bleeding and not knowing what that would mean, and now I went in for a routine u/s at 22 wks and found my cervix was pretty much non existent and I m already dilated. who knows what this will mean, but its been an extreme source of anxiety, ive been on hospital bedrest and have taken the steroid shots to help her lungs if she should b born right now. I want to enjoy the ride, I havnt been pregnant in 12 yrs I want this to be a happy exciting time, but really I just cant wait for the time to fly by n be over, i check off everyday like thank god ive made it another day, i just want a healthy baby girl at the end of all this. im terrified she may suffer who knows what just for the simple fact that i cant keep her in long enough. 
i thought the ttc part was going to be the hard part and then it would be smooth sailing from then on out, haha yeah right! im greatfull for the opportunity and feel extremely blessed to even have the chance to grow my family but i think its deff added some gray hair!


----------



## jury3

Mizcee- I hope she stays in their longer! Did they give you a cervical cerclage? I can't even imagine how stressful that must be! Just remember in the end it will be worth it :)


----------



## JasmineAnne

I did my last insemination of this cycle the day before yesterday and according to my chart I also ovulated the day before yesterday so I think I timed it perfect and I'm now in the 2WW! :happydance:

I'll be testing 2 weeks from last Friday so the 12th of July. Just bought some ClearBlue Digital Pregnancy Tests. Exited! x


----------



## JasmineAnne

So sorry Nimyra, I have no idea how you're feeling as this is my first month TTC so I can't offer any advice but you're in my prayers and I hope everything works out for you :hugs: x


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra, I am so sorry. You are in our thoughts.

Well ladies, the count down to ending our TTC journey begins tonight. We're inseminating tonight, Tue, and Friday. That's it for the month. We're going to continue temping and hoping for the best. DW is on vacation from work this week so she will be able to relax and maybe that will help but we have decided that this and (if needed) 2 more cycles are what we are willing to do before taking a "time out" at the very least, if not stopping all together. The solace that I have is that this is exactly how our Angel was conceived. So maybe. Just maybe.......


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> Mizcee- I hope she stays in their longer! Did they give you a cervical cerclage? I can't even imagine how stressful that must be! Just remember in the end it will be worth it :)

I sure hope so too! no cerclage, Doc says they can be helpful for ladies with incompetent cervix that have it placed early on, in my case the risk of popping my water and ending it right there, or getting an infection is too high and they don't really think it wld help anyway even if neither of those happened. the only thing with real evidence to have a positive result as far as delaying preterm labor or slowing down the shortening of the cervix is progesterone suppositories. so ill be using them for the rest of my pregnancy it will be interesting to see what happens when everything is said and done. Maybe I will go all the way to 36,37 weeks with no cervix? Would be nice! its been 3 weeks with no change, no labor or contractions, so we will see!


----------



## jury3

Interesting...Well I really hope the baby stays in there for a lot longer!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone! not much news here... I've been quiet here because my laptop charger broke so its not so tempting to be on BnB on my phone... Should get a new one in the mail soon. I interviewed for a new job this week and have been busy stressing about that instead on ttc. In many ways a nice distraction. 

This month won't be a proper attempt anyway since my mini vacation will interfere. I'll make an attempt but can't go overboard.

I'm still having random pains and concerned about cysts. I'm taking a break from soy to let that settle down. 

Also I have a consultation set up for late July with a fertility clinic just to discuss options.

Babydust to you all!


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, 

Nimyra, good idea to see FS. At least you'll feel like ur taking some control back, it makes me feel that way too.

Leah, hope ur insems went to plan, nearly Friday so ur on the home stretch! 

Am happy to say that I've now finally tried using a softcup & it was a success! Was very nervous but manged it, then was nervous about getting it out again! But, no probs! So will use them next week during Ov. 

Had a HSG yesterday. Was a terrible experience. But besides that, Left tube was great, uterus great, right tube can't be sure for various reasons. Also got my AMH results, 42.8 p/mol. Also got to see my girlfriend who is 20wks pregnant with IVF twin boys. Was really great being able to chat with her bcos she 'gets' all of this ttc stuff.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra-I think seeing the RE will be good for you :) 

Leah-I noticed crosshairs! Her chart is looking better than last months, I hope that's a good thing!

Juniper-Yay for the soft cups! I love them personally. I'm glad your HSG turned out mainly ok. 

AFM-Started my first round of clomid last night. Woke up all sweaty once, but other than that I haven't noticed any side effects. Hope it helps me see that bfp!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! Thanks for the well wishes and baby dust. Something magical happened this cycle. The day of our 2nd insem, we were baby sitting a friend's 4month old son. DW said she was so taken by how good I was with him that it nearly brought her to tears and she couldn't wait to make me a mommy. *TMI ALERT* The bd after that insem that evening was like the romantic, intimate, magical moment we dreamed of before our first try that went so goofy wrong. I can't help but hope that her being on vacation from work and being able to relax combined with the magic of that night could be IT. Lol!!! We only did 2 insems this month but they were well timed. So...now 4dpo and waiting.

Nimyra, I hope that the fs has some advice to help you get your lil sticky bean.

Juniper, I has an HSG right before I was diagnosed and had brain surgery as at that point I was going to be the gestational mom. I sympathize. That is some intense pressure and discomfort. The only consolation is the immediate results. Lol! 

Jury, her chart has definitely calmed down. She says she felt her ovulation the night after FF gave us cross hairs and it was on the side with a tube so fingers crossed!!! I hope the Clomid gets you your much deserved BFP.


----------



## jury3

I hope those are all good signs for you guys! Wishing you tons and tons of baby dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

leah what has happened to your chart? your cross hairs have gone? and temps are low xxx


----------



## 2moms2be

Just checking in to say hello and see how everyone is doing... it's been a real rollercoaster around here, I'm seeing! Sending lots of hugs all around and keeping my fingers crossed for you 2ww'ers. <3

This is my last cycle before we start TTC... I'm 4DPO and counting down now! I was so impatient for so long, and now the time is flying by! I can't believe it. I'm hoping that my cycle's a little on the longer side next time, as our donor is on vacation the last week of this month, which is cutting it a bit close! But my body is strange, so who knows.

Hope everyone is hanging in there, and I'm sure I'll be back again soon for more random freakouts :p


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> leah what has happened to your chart? your cross hairs have gone? and temps are low xxx

:shrug: I have no idea. We are doing another insem tonight just in case we have a shy egg on our hands. It looks like her usual down slope before o so I say better to have too many :spermy: than to have not enough.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, well it's Ov week for me! Started OPKS a couple of days earlier this month bcos I missed 'seeing' the surge about to happen last month by 1 day I think (thanks to spotting confusing me as to wot cd I was on!!!). Determined not to miss seeing a smiley face this month! 

Am armed with softcups this month too... Question.. Which I know has been asked a few times already but I'm needing opinions more than anything; I'm in a confusion over whether to Insem using the syringe & THEN pop the softcup in??? OR to put OH's 'goods' into the softcup & pop it in??? First option makes me wonder/worry if I could end up 'trapping' the sperm outside the cup blocking access, AND the only way I was able to insert the softcup easily was (TMI!!) to squat down onto my ankles b4 inserting it (sorry for the visualisation!). But if I use the syringe & then squat... Well... It seems like I could loose what I'd just put in IYKWIM??? I know some girls put the softcups in lying down- not sure if I'd manage that. 

Secondly, anyone who has used pressed? OH's SA was great, but the only issue I have is that he never has much volume, on a good day, 1.5ml, but if we do 2 or 3 days in a row.. Well, day 3 is practically non existent. And while I know it only takes ONE, I'm thinking that maybe the extra volume created by a bit of pre-seed might just lend a helping hand.. So for those who've used it, how did u do it? Add the pressed to the syringe? Put it in near the cervix BEFORE the Insem? Or put some in the softcup b4 using the syringe??? Too many options & I don't know which to go with?? 

Any suggestions??


----------



## Nimyra

Juniper -- Have your husband drink LOTS of water the days you inseminate. That my help with volume. I personally prefer to put the goods right in the softcup.


----------



## jury3

I put the preseed in about 20 min before I put the softcup in so it gets to body temp. I don't like adding it to the cup bc I've spilled some out before. I also put the donation in the cup and then insert the cup. I've only spilled when I had preseed in there. Also, I put a very small amount of preseed in the syringe after putting all the donation in the cup and use it to push out the last little bit of swimmers from the tip of the syringe. 
You'll find your personal preference. Since you will probably do more than one donation, you could switch it up each time and see what works best for you. I don't really think any one way works better than the others, it's more about what you are comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## ticking.clock

Nimyra said:


> Sorry for the meltdown last night... hormones and stress are a nightmare.
> 
> AF started today. In a way it is a relief. At least I know what is going on right now.
> 
> Babydust4u, thank you for writing. It is nice to be understood. And put in perspective, an hour isn't so far away... I think it is wonderful that you are doing this yourself and going after your dreams. You'll meet the right partner in time, and having a child will only make that more special. We can't just wait around for the perfect circumstances.
> 
> I do have a partner. When we got together we didn't think there'd be any problems ttc, but it turned out he was infertile.
> 
> C.30, I can relate. I have generalized anxiety issues so that adds to my feelings that the sky is falling every time I have bad luck.
> 
> Juniper, I admire your attitude... I know we can't give up, we have to keep trying and I know its hard on my husband when I go to pieces... men are such "fixers" and they have a really hard time when they don't have the power to fix the problem.
> 
> This month my fertile window lines up with when I'll be out of town for a weekend beach trip. I guess I'll try to get a donation before the trip and after and hope that I ovulate late enough to have a shot. I'm also thinking about setting up a consultation at a fertility clinic. I am afraid of how much it might cost, but part of me just wants someone else involved in figuring all this out... It feels like a lot of pressure right now.

It's really hard but you will get there,
I had a donation 5 days before ov (I ovulated late due to stress) and I thought there's no way in hell it will work, but it did and she's now almost 6 months old!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls any ideas frm chart if I hv ovulated feeling down regards it


----------



## mizcee18

does clomid help you ovulate or what is it suppose to do?


----------



## jury3

Yes it helps you ovulate. I'm pretty sure I was ovulating based on temp shift, opks and CM but my progesterone was low afterward. So my doc said she thinks I have a weak O, meaning I may be releasing an egg but it's not a strong one or not a viable one. So, I'm hoping the clomid helps me release a really strong egg and gets my progesterone up so.

mummy-It doesn't really look like it. Have you had any more EWCM? Are you doing opks or anything?

We talked with our donor last night and he said he should be able to put the donation right into our soft cup. So, we are going to give that a try this month! I'm excited for it so we aren't wasting any little guys since there always seems to be some left in the jar that we can't get into the syringe.


----------



## Juniperjules

jury3 said:


> I put the preseed in about 20 min before I put the softcup in so it gets to body temp. I don't like adding it to the cup bc I've spilled some out before. I also put the donation in the cup and then insert the cup. I've only spilled when I had preseed in there. Also, I put a very small amount of preseed in the syringe after putting all the donation in the cup and use it to push out the last little bit of swimmers from the tip of the syringe.
> You'll find your personal preference. Since you will probably do more than one donation, you could switch it up each time and see what works best for you. I don't really think any one way works better than the others, it's more about what you are comfortable with. Good luck!

Thanks Jury for ur advice! I actually chickened out of using the softcups. I can't get my head around the idea that I might end up covering my cervix & blocking sperm outside it!! If only I could 'see' what I was doing!! : ) I did use the preseed, a little in the syringe before drawing up the semen. Worked well. Mind u I've also felt a little paranoid about doing that too.. What if the preseed was too cool & killed all the sperm for example!!! I'm having to accept that no matter what we try I'm gonna be paranoid bcos it feels so important. 

Nimyra, I didn't have to tell my OH to drink more water bcos he recently downloaded an iPhone app that tells u how much to drink & let's u record it.. His mate has it too & they are stupidly competitive so he's been driving about 2litres a day to 'out drink' his friend! Silly boys! BUT, it has worked. We done 2 days in a row and both were pretty good volume- still only about 1.5ml, but I'm happy with that, if that's what we get each time. About to go for number 3.. Then that's us, got a smiley face yesterday so we've done Ov -2, -1 & Ov day (today). Here's hoping.. Maybe my HSG last week will do some magic & make the horrendous pain worthwhile!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls wat u think to my chart x


----------



## Nimyra

Smiley yesterday morning and got a donation around 1pm. I had awful cramping last night so I think I'm just going to let this be a one donation cycle. I feel good about our timing but I'm a bit concerned that I didn't seem to have much cervical mucus... Even with grapefruit juice and guafenesin. Today I have even less... Probably should have gotten a donation the day before smiley when my mucus was better... Oh well.

Anyone gotten pregnant with sub-par mucus?


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls wat u think to my chart x

Hard to tell but that is a heck of an increase today. FX!


----------



## 2moms2be

Ladies, I have a question about the correct way to use OPK's.

Wife and I will have our first cycle next month. I have the digital Clearblue OPK, which I figured would be the easiest for me to read... I can never seem to figure out the ones with lines and am constantly second-guessing, so I figured I'd just make myself crazy trying to use them.

The packaging says to test first thing in the morning every day, but I've read that that's not the best way, and that you should test 2x/day, late morning and then evening.

What's been your experience, and do you have any advice for me?? 

<3

Thank you!


----------



## Nimyra

2moms2be said:


> Ladies, I have a question about the correct way to use OPK's.
> 
> Wife and I will have our first cycle next month. I have the digital Clearblue OPK, which I figured would be the easiest for me to read... I can never seem to figure out the ones with lines and am constantly second-guessing, so I figured I'd just make myself crazy trying to use them.
> 
> The packaging says to test first thing in the morning every day, but I've read that that's not the best way, and that you should test 2x/day, late morning and then evening.
> 
> What's been your experience, and do you have any advice for me??
> 
> <3
> 
> Thank you!

I test twice a day when I'm getting close to when I expect to ovulate. I either test first thing then again in the early afternoon or early afternoon plus late at night.


----------



## jury3

Based on that temp rise mummy, I think it looks like you just O'd...but who knows.

I have the clearblue digitals too. I test at least twice a day, but sometimes I test more like 3 or 4.


----------



## Mummylou23

Thanks Leah xx I got stronger smell sense today


----------



## Mummylou23

Hoping not as didn't have donation since cd 13 and one today but had one cd 9 10 11 so no where near ov might as well forget this cycle has been a chance


----------



## Juniperjules

2moms2be said:


> Ladies, I have a question about the correct way to use OPK's.
> 
> Wife and I will have our first cycle next month. I have the digital Clearblue OPK, which I figured would be the easiest for me to read... I can never seem to figure out the ones with lines and am constantly second-guessing, so I figured I'd just make myself crazy trying to use them.
> 
> The packaging says to test first thing in the morning every day, but I've read that that's not the best way, and that you should test 2x/day, late morning and then evening.
> 
> What's been your experience, and do you have any advice for me??
> 
> <3
> 
> Thank you!

I use the OPKS first thing in the morning, & I 'usually' know when I'm going to Ov so I stick to only the morning. 

But if I have a month where I'm a little uncertain due to spotting or whatever, I do another OPK later in the day too.

I LOVE these OPKS & I love the smiley face!! Makes ME smile when I see it! : ) 
Just make sure u start a few days b4 u think ur gonna Ov, just to be sure u don't miss it. I missed it last month by 1 day & it annoyed the hell out of me. I was being too cocky & only tested on the day I thought I'd get the smiley.. But turns out THAT was Ov day so one day late for a smiley!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hi everyone. 

I'm 14dpo today and I tested twice this morning using the ClearBlue Digitals and both came back :bfn:

I got a bit upset but I realise that this is just my first month TTC so I'm keeping positive for the next cycle. I also never got any of the typical symptoms other people get when they're in the tww so I had a gut feeling anyway that it wasn't going to happen for me this cycle. AF still hasn't shown up yet but my breasts are sore and aching so I have a feeling she'll be here soon.

GL to everyone else this cycle x


----------



## 2moms2be

Juniperjules said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question about the correct way to use OPK's.
> 
> Wife and I will have our first cycle next month. I have the digital Clearblue OPK, which I figured would be the easiest for me to read... I can never seem to figure out the ones with lines and am constantly second-guessing, so I figured I'd just make myself crazy trying to use them.
> 
> The packaging says to test first thing in the morning every day, but I've read that that's not the best way, and that you should test 2x/day, late morning and then evening.
> 
> What's been your experience, and do you have any advice for me??
> 
> <3
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I use the OPKS first thing in the morning, & I 'usually' know when I'm going to Ov so I stick to only the morning.
> 
> But if I have a month where I'm a little uncertain due to spotting or whatever, I do another OPK later in the day too.
> 
> I LOVE these OPKS & I love the smiley face!! Makes ME smile when I see it! : )
> Just make sure u start a few days b4 u think ur gonna Ov, just to be sure u don't miss it. I missed it last month by 1 day & it annoyed the hell out of me. I was being too cocky & only tested on the day I thought I'd get the smiley.. But turns out THAT was Ov day so one day late for a smiley!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I just ordered a bunch of cheapie OPK's from Amazon.. planning to use the Clearblue in the morning and the others in the evening. My O varies a lot, so I'll probably start testing CD8. This month, I O'd on CD15, which was the earliest since I've been charting. This cycle has also been the most "normal" (no spotting yet, and I'm 9DPO! I normally start spotting a little 7DPO, ugh), so I'm hoping that's a good omen for the future.

<3


----------



## 2moms2be

Nimyra said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question about the correct way to use OPK's.
> 
> Wife and I will have our first cycle next month. I have the digital Clearblue OPK, which I figured would be the easiest for me to read... I can never seem to figure out the ones with lines and am constantly second-guessing, so I figured I'd just make myself crazy trying to use them.
> 
> The packaging says to test first thing in the morning every day, but I've read that that's not the best way, and that you should test 2x/day, late morning and then evening.
> 
> What's been your experience, and do you have any advice for me??
> 
> <3
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I test twice a day when I'm getting close to when I expect to ovulate. I either test first thing then again in the early afternoon or early afternoon plus late at night.Click to expand...

That's a great plan. I ordered some cheapie OPKs from Amazon, and I'll use those in the evening and the Clearblue in the morning. <3 Thank you!


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies :hi: hope you're all well. 

I used to use a cheapy OPK if I needed reassurance while using the smiley OPK 

Nimyra, my EWCM was always pretty rubbish (understatement, id get some good stuff waaaaaay before ov) water made it a lot more watery and I used to use a bit of pre-seed and as you can see from my profile pic, it worked :winkwink: :D your chart looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi all how is everyone doing ? What do u think of my chart


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all. I have a question. Did anyone here ask a friend to be their donor? I have tentatively broached the subject with a friend of mine who I adore (as a friend of course). He said he's not against the Idea but would have to discuss with his wife, which is what I expected.

Has anyone had a friend donate? Was it awkward? If it worked, how are you dealing with contact issues and such?


----------



## day_dreamer

laurac1988 said:


> Hi all. I have a question. Did anyone here ask a friend to be their donor? I have tentatively broached the subject with a friend of mine who I adore (as a friend of course). He said he's not against the Idea but would have to discuss with his wife, which is what I expected.
> 
> Has anyone had a friend donate? Was it awkward? If it worked, how are you dealing with contact issues and such?

Yes, I did. It was my preferred option and still would be if I didn't live too far away for logistics. It was so easy and comfortable discussing it with him, and I know it would have had none of the awkwardness that comes with other donors.

The way we agreed was that he would be, essentially, an uncle type figure which we were both happy with. We'd meet faily regularly, he'd be known to the child as uncle P until they were old enough to kmow that he helped etc.


----------



## jury3

Our good friend is our donor. It all started as a joke and eventually we just started talking seriously about it. We all agreed we wanted to sit down and discuss everyone's expectations, including his wife. We had many discussions on our own and eventually had a lawyer draw up a contract. We discuss many concerns with her and she brought up some new ones. Luckily we have always been on the same page with everything and it hasn't been a big deal so far. 
It's a little awkward, but bc we are friends we can joke around about it. I make sure not to discuss too many of the scientific details of my body and only talk about what he needs to know. I also make sure to respect their time as a family as I don't want to upset the wife. They also have 2 kids of their own, 2 1/2 and 3 months. 
There is no baby yet, but we have agreed that he will be "uncle" just like we are "aunts" to his kids. As they get older and start asking questions we will be honest with them. He will see our kids just like we see his. If we move away or stop being friends, they are ok with not seeing our kids. He will be giving up his parental rights when the baby is born and my wife will adopt. I think we all worry what it will be like when there is actually a baby to speak of, especially if it looks like his kids. We do have a contract with intent though and we have all been talking very openly. There are always the what ifs and lots of unknowns, but I think it's important to talk about it.
I hope that helps!


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Hi all. I have a question. Did anyone here ask a friend to be their donor? I have tentatively broached the subject with a friend of mine who I adore (as a friend of course). He said he's not against the Idea but would have to discuss with his wife, which is what I expected.
> 
> Has anyone had a friend donate? Was it awkward? If it worked, how are you dealing with contact issues and such?

We are using DW's close friend of 20 years. The best advice is when you are considering the issue together with him and his wife be clear about the details and commitment you need in a donor. Be sure to discuss things like how you wouldn't want him to ejaculate on day approaching or during your fertile days. How everyone feels most comfortable about how the exchange will take place...You get the idea right? Our donor jokes that no wife or girlfriend has ever controlled his bits like I do. :haha:
As far as contact goes, as he is a normal part of our life, he is going to be present throughout childhood so we have agreed he will be an "uncle" but more importantly, he is going to be the the "seed man" that gave us the seed that made him/her grow in mamma's tummy. It was what we all agreed that would work. He is surrendering rights as a parent and I will be the second parent on the on the birth certificate.


----------



## laurac1988

THANKYOU all - that is super helpful. Lots of food for thought


----------



## Oxygen7880

As with the ladies above, one of my best friends agreed to donate for me. We discussed it a lot and set expectations as to what we would both feel if it worked (it did!)
He will be an 'uncle' figure too. I am really happy that he will be part of the babies life coz he is a great guy. We talked about what we would tell the child later on etc and agreed we would be honest and say that the child was created out of love and friendship.
I suppose it was a little easier for me since my friend is single and so did not have to consider a partner/wife.


----------



## jury3

I second everything Leah said as well!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi how Is everyone getting on its been quiet in here Leah hows is all with u and dw xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi how Is everyone getting on its been quiet in here Leah hows is all with u and dw xx

Things here are good. Just got crosshairs again so I guess we're 3DPO. However DW insists that she had ov pain night of CD12 so maybe she popped 2. One way or another we are both fairly sure this cycle is a bust.:shrug:


----------



## gingmg

Haven't posted in awhile. We've been on a break. I needed some time to regroup. That last BFN pretty much broke me. Feeling better now, and excited to start trying again in Sept. I kinda miss it now. Peed on a stick just for fun today and got a smile. I knew I would. It's funny how in tune with my body I have become. It kinda bummed me out a little, like its a waste of a cycle. But I know we need this break. When I told my wife I was bummed about the smile, she said she'd be bummed if I turned up pregnant in two weeks. We both laughed, like I would ever do something like that behind her back, but it was pretty funny. Feels good to have a sense of humor about this whole thing again, its been awhile....


----------



## Nimyra

Leah, we're cycle buddies this month!


----------



## jury3

We did our first round of 50mg clomid this month. Pretty sure I O'd today. My body geared up really quickly. My cervix usually takes days to open and then is open for several days. This time it opened almost overnight and I got a smiley by surprise yesterday. Luckily our donor was able to do a donation last night and we are doing another tonight. Hoping we see a bfp soon...


----------



## LeahMSta

Nimyra said:


> Leah, we're cycle buddies this month!

:thumbup: FX for both of us!


----------



## Nimyra

Hey everyone... I have some news not related to ttc...

I applied for a new job about a month ago, a job I really really wanted. I just found out last night that I got it!!!!

It feels wonderful to finally have some good news after my year of tragedy. 

In some ways it will actually be better if this isn't my bfp month, but I imagine I'd figure it out.


----------



## c.30

Congratulations Nimyra :happydance: that's great news!! :D


----------



## jury3

Yay for the new job Nimyra! Congrats!


----------



## Mummylou23

Does my chart look ok? I'm 15 dpo and temp still high. Ovulated cycle day 10 xx


----------



## Juniperjules

Congrats Nimyra! Fab news! What kind of work will u be doing? A new job is always so exciting! (& nervewracking but in a good way!)


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats nimyra xxx

So, my friend said no to donating after a chat with his wife. I'm a bit gutted, but I would much rather him say no if he's not comfortable than go ahead with it. He said he doesn't feel he would be able to detach emotionally, which I totally 100% get. It hopefully won't affect our friendship, which is good.


----------



## Nimyra

.


----------



## jury3

Nimyra-I'm a teacher too! What are you teaching? I teach special education in high school.

Laura-I agree that it's better he is honest about it rather than you have a baby and all of a sudden he wants custody or something you didn't agree to. That's the one concern we have about our donor. Even though he says he'll be ok, I think we are all a little anxious about what will happen when we actually have a baby.


----------



## Nimyra

:)


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou- not sure about the chart but i have my fx for you!

Nimyra- congrats on the new job. You must be so excited. 

Laura-although I know you must be disappointed, you have a good man in your life and that is such a gift. The fact he could see that he may have issues, discussed it with his wife and was honest with you speaks volumes about his character and your friendship. 

Jury- I worked with DD teens and adults for years. One of my favorite jobs ever. It can be challenging but is by far more rewarding than difficult.

We are trudging merrily along. Been doing lots of yard work and such to pass the wait. Dw says she feels AF coming as she always does. I try to ignore it and have enough hope for both of us. Ironically, I think she always says that to keep me grounded. Lol!


----------



## jury3

Nimyra-I bet it's nice to teach at a junior college...more adult-like setting lol Congrats on the full time teaching job, I know what a relief a full time job can be :)

Leah-Yeah, I love it! It is so hard and sometimes I think about switching careers just bc you don't see a lot of large strides in their learning and bc of the paperwork/parents...but I really do love it. The kids are so sweet most of the time.
I do the same thing with DW. She gets her hopes up all the time and I'm always like, "I'm sure AF will show up soon, I doubt I'm preggo." She gets so mad at me! I just hate getting my hopes up lol


----------



## day_dreamer

Got my donation today. We were short on time so I just inserted the softcup...hoping the lack of lying down won't be a problem :shrug:


----------



## c.30

Good luck DD, I think Emma tried the just soft cup and no lying down, your timing looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 2moms2be

Congratulations, Nimyra! That's so exciting! & I've got FX for you, Mummy... keep us posted <3

Sitting here waiting patiently on AF (due Thursday) so we can get this show on the road!


----------



## want2beamamma

Hi everyone,

Hoping it's okay to join the group!


I have tried 3 IUI's using a donor from a sperm bank with no success. I have tried clomid, letrozole and gonal f pen. Thing's get costly so we have looked into the option of a known donor. We have found a wonderful person that we have actually become good friends with. 

I am trying my first cycle like this in August. I will be using letrozole and the gonal f pen. I will be monitored by ultrasound and blood work by my doctor due to using the gonal f pen. She is wonderful!! It is illegal to do an IUI with a known donor without going through a donor registry... so she will follow us like we are doing an IUI and then when I trigger I will go on my way and do my home AI.

For this cycle due to using the pen the donor is going to come to us so we can do the home AI. If this doesnt work we are then planning on shipping the sperm due to him living 8 hours from us. 

Just hoping to get some good info for doing the fresh AI at home. I am nervous and don't want to screw anything up. 

Is it better to use the syringe or instead cup?
Do you take an certain vitamins?
Home long do I wait to do the insemination after he gives his donation?
How many insemination's did you do?
How many cycles did it take you to conceive? 

Thanks ladies. Glad to have a group here for questions and support.


----------



## Nimyra

Not at all surprised that we have so many teachers in the bunch... we are a compassionate group.


----------



## Juniperjules

Funny u should say that Nimyra, I'm not a teacher but I'm a nurse! However.. I did start a teaching degree when I first left school many moons ago! Then went travelling & never finished. I love 'teaching' though & am always involved in training & preceptoring new baby nurses or students that come on to my ward : )


----------



## c.30

want2beamamma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hoping it's okay to join the group!
> 
> 
> I have tried 3 IUI's using a donor from a sperm bank with no success. I have tried clomid, letrozole and gonal f pen. Thing's get costly so we have looked into the option of a known donor. We have found a wonderful person that we have actually become good friends with.
> 
> I am trying my first cycle like this in August. I will be using letrozole and the gonal f pen. I will be monitored by ultrasound and blood work by my doctor due to using the gonal f pen. She is wonderful!! It is illegal to do an IUI with a known donor without going through a donor registry... so she will follow us like we are doing an IUI and then when I trigger I will go on my way and do my home AI.
> 
> For this cycle due to using the pen the donor is going to come to us so we can do the home AI. If this doesnt work we are then planning on shipping the sperm due to him living 8 hours from us.
> 
> Just hoping to get some good info for doing the fresh AI at home. I am nervous and don't want to screw anything up.
> 
> Is it better to use the syringe or instead cup?
> Do you take an certain vitamins?
> Home long do I wait to do the insemination after he gives his donation?
> How many insemination's did you do?
> How many cycles did it take you to conceive?
> 
> Thanks ladies. Glad to have a group here for questions and support.

Hi and welcome :hi: quick post cos I'm currently feeding Deanna :D take a look at the link in Nimyra's signature, at the bottom of her post, that's a gret place to get some answers as well as this thread. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## 2moms2be

want2beamamma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hoping it's okay to join the group!
> 
> 
> I have tried 3 IUI's using a donor from a sperm bank with no success. I have tried clomid, letrozole and gonal f pen. Thing's get costly so we have looked into the option of a known donor. We have found a wonderful person that we have actually become good friends with.
> 
> I am trying my first cycle like this in August. I will be using letrozole and the gonal f pen. I will be monitored by ultrasound and blood work by my doctor due to using the gonal f pen. She is wonderful!! It is illegal to do an IUI with a known donor without going through a donor registry... so she will follow us like we are doing an IUI and then when I trigger I will go on my way and do my home AI.
> 
> For this cycle due to using the pen the donor is going to come to us so we can do the home AI. If this doesnt work we are then planning on shipping the sperm due to him living 8 hours from us.
> 
> Just hoping to get some good info for doing the fresh AI at home. I am nervous and don't want to screw anything up.
> 
> Is it better to use the syringe or instead cup?
> Do you take an certain vitamins?
> Home long do I wait to do the insemination after he gives his donation?
> How many insemination's did you do?
> How many cycles did it take you to conceive?
> 
> Thanks ladies. Glad to have a group here for questions and support.

Hi and welcome :) We're also doing our first at-home AI in August. I hope that this is exactly what will work for you!

Our plan is to use a syringe and do the AI as soon as possible post-donation. Our donor is a friend of ours and will likely be spending the night, so we'll basically be doing it right away. We're going to try every other day until I O -- but it will really depend on how our schedules intersect. I've been taking a prenatal and extra vitamin D for a few months, and I'm going to be supplementing with evening primrose oil up until I O to help with CM.

Good luck, and glad to have you here <3


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girl did test yesterday in afternoon with standard cb normally cross one was bfn well I think I'm a 17 dpo n was only 15 dpo do obv not late yet so that wud be why it was a bfn also cause cb ain't as sensitive as sat frer I used a cheap 99 p one when found out in April but m/c'd


----------



## want2beamamma

Thanks so much for the info glad to have you ladies to help! 
I a waiting for CD1 so I can go into the doctor and find out my meds for this cycle, yay needles......


----------



## 2moms2be

want2beamamma said:


> Thanks so much for the info glad to have you ladies to help!
> I a waiting for CD1 so I can go into the doctor and find out my meds for this cycle, yay needles......


When is AF due? If you're close to me, we can be buddies :p Haha... AF is due tomorrow for me.


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> want2beamamma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info glad to have you ladies to help!
> I a waiting for CD1 so I can go into the doctor and find out my meds for this cycle, yay needles......
> 
> 
> When is AF due? If you're close to me, we can be buddies :p Haha... AF is due tomorrow for me.Click to expand...

AF is due in 2 or 3 days for me too -- so looks like there are a few of us cycling together!


----------



## Mummylou23

Morning girls how is everyone doing well a.f for me this morning well bleeding anyway when wipe light but starting so do I wait till af is in full swing to class as cd 1. I am just in middle of talk with some ai donors and wondering if any one has some good tips on how to get successful eg soft cups with it in conceive plus etc


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Mummylou, sorry about your AF coming. I'd wait until you get a full flow to count it as cd 1.

Still in the 2ww here. Feeling impatient.


----------



## Mummylou23

I can imagine I feel abit down but feeling good since talk with my donor he lifted my spirits hope ur ok xxx


----------



## want2beamamma

I've still got a week or so yet, unfortunately I'm not regular so not sure exactly!
I'll be some what close to you guys but not right on.

Is anyone else taking medications?


----------



## Mummylou23

HMMMMMM well since that little pinky stuff watered when wiped this morning nothing since n nothing inside tmi I know.....and temp still high sooooooo wondering if ive caught my self?


----------



## want2beamamma

Good luck, I hope so :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Mummylou, fingers crossed! Your chart looks very promising :) could've been implanting bleeding....?


----------



## Mummylou23

im 19dpo roughly I was due yesterday


----------



## want2beamamma

That is a good sign . Fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Nimyra

Good morning everyone!

This morning I got a :bfp: on a FRER!

I'm having a good feeling. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and I felt more fertile this cycle. I ovulated "early" on CD 13. I'm feeling pregnant... my uterus feels heavy, boobs are sore (haven't been sore in months and months) and I'm having heartburn.

I really hope this is my rainbow baby!


----------



## c.30

Soooo happy for you Nimyra :happydance::happydance:

Lots of sticky dust your way :dust: will keep you in my prayers for a rainbow baby.

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Juniperjules

OMG FANTASTIC NEWS NIMYRA!!! Yay for you!!! You Got a smiley the day after me I think.... That is amazing news! I really wish I could join u with a BFP!! ... Can I be cheeky and ask hold old u are Nimyra???

So u tested early!! AF is due this week for me...but I won't be testing this week, will wait for AF to arrive & if by some miracle it doesn't (I know it will!) then maybe ill start to think about testing ; )

I've decided to think nothing of any 'symptoms', been feeling run down & sick- like I'm getting a cold.. Almost vomited twice last nite at work.. But that could be simply due to feeling kinda sick anyway. Trying to just assume AF is on her way so as to avoid obvious disappointment!

Congrats again!! So happy for you! And only one donation day of +OPK right????


----------



## Nimyra

Yes, it is early yet. i'm just 11dpo. 

Cheekiness welcome-- I'm 31. I had a donation the day of pos opk and again the day after.

Fingers crossed for you, Juniper!!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun! Have everything crossed for a sticky bubs for you xx


----------



## Oxygen7880

Nimyra said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning I got a :bfp: on a FRER!
> 
> I'm having a good feeling. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and I felt more fertile this cycle. I ovulated "early" on CD 13. I'm feeling pregnant... my uterus feels heavy, boobs are sore (haven't been sore in months and months) and I'm having heartburn.
> 
> I really hope this is my rainbow baby!

Massive congratulations Nimyra :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Congratulations Nimyra! Buckets and buckets of the stickiest baby dust!!!

Temp increase again today.We're on the same page as Juniper. We picked a date of CD40. That's more than enough time to be sure we are avoiding the disappointment of the BFN. In other news, DW got sick last night while making dinner. I feel awful but after getting her a cold rag and a hair tie, I kind of did a happy dance. :dance:


----------



## c.30

Oh FX for you Leah!!


----------



## loribelle

Hi ladies
You probably don't remember but I posted here about 18months ago. DH has issues finishing so we decided to go for insemination to take the stress out of it. We got pregnant on our first attempt - we couldn't believe it! Anyway we now have a gorgeous 9 month old son and have just started ttc2. I realise how incredibly lucky I was last time round and hoped it would be the same this time but unfortunately not. Attempt 1 was unsuccessful and I'm now in the 2ww on attempt 2 but am not very hopeful as don't feel pregnant at all like I did with DS. I know this seems really stupid but I have a friend who is a little bit psychic and she told me that I would only have one child(a boy) long before I even met DH and now that we're trying for no2 I keep thinking about what she said. Am I crazy? Anyway hope you have space for one more here:flower:
L x


----------



## Nimyra

Loribelle, I can understand how upsetting that would be. But psychics are wrong just as often as they are right. Think about how Sylvia Brown was wrong about that kidnapped woman being dead. If her parents had believed her and given up ... 

Good reason not to consult psychics actually, even if it doesn't contradict your religious beliefs. For me I simply do not believe the future is written in stone. Also who knows where psychics get their information from, you know? Could be some spiritual entity wants you to be discouraged so lies to the psychic. How would the psychic know the difference.

Sorry for the rambling rant. Don't give up, expect that ttc may just take 6 mos to a year. That is normal. Nothing to worry about unless it is past a year.

Welcome back!


----------



## loribelle

Thanks Nimyra. I never thought about it like that! Congratulations to you and lots of sticky baby dust to you:flower:


----------



## 2moms2be

Congratulations Nimyra!!! :happydance::happydance: 

And Leah, isn't it crazy how getting sick is suddenly a good thing? Hahaha... I hope that's a good sign for you guys <3


----------



## jury3

Congrats Nimyra!


----------



## Juniperjules

So Nimyra... The obligatory question! How did u get ur bfp? What was ur method? (Ie syringe/ cup etc)????


----------



## Nimyra

Juniperjules said:


> So Nimyra... The obligatory question! How did u get ur bfp? What was ur method? (Ie syringe/ cup etc)????

Goods deposited straight into cup. Cup inserted. Mush it about to try to ensure sperm is making contact with cervix.

Always use Guafenesin and grapefruit juice to help cm.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! :wave:
Just checking in. Had a lovely temp increase today that made me smile. DW is crampy, hungry, and emotional but that could just as easily be PMS. Trying not to over think things as this is supposed to be a "relaxed" cycle but I refuse to let her get any tampons because I don't wanna jinx things.:haha: So I guess we just keep waiting:coffee:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hey Leah!! When is AF 'not' due for ur DW...notice I'm being positive!! ; ) 

I'm really trying to ignore symptoms.. AF due Thursday for me. Have had a few teeny weeny twinges in the lower abdo area, nothing to get over excited about, & I have had a few moments where I've felt a little bit sickly, brushing my teeth for example. BUT sometimes just before AF I do get a kind of spewy feeling that disappears when AF arrives. 

Am keeping my spirits up either way bcos I got a call today bringing my FS appt forward a month to 9th Aug so only a couple of weeks away now... So if AF arrives I'm NOT gonna let myself get depressed!!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Oh my god, I've just seen, massive congrats Nimyra! x


----------



## Yorkielassy

Not been here for a while just wanted to say "congrats" Nimyra.


----------



## oldnavygirl

Wow Congrats Nimyra, and fingers crossed for you Leah!!

CD2 for me, arranged our first donation dates -- 10 days to go!! Am really excited -- but realistic that it may take us a few attempts. We're doing 4 donations CD 12 - 15 (I am expected to ovulate on CD 15) so hopefully this will be enough! Any and all spare baby dust would be really appreciated :D


----------



## 2moms2be

oldnavygirl said:


> Wow Congrats Nimyra, and fingers crossed for you Leah!!
> 
> CD2 for me, arranged our first donation dates -- 10 days to go!! Am really excited -- but realistic that it may take us a few attempts. We're doing 4 donations CD 12 - 15 (I am expected to ovulate on CD 15) so hopefully this will be enough! Any and all spare baby dust would be really appreciated :D

I'm right in this boat with you... CD4 here! I ovulate all over the map, though, so we're waiting until I get some signs before we talk dates.

Sharing all my baby dust with you :D Good luck!!


----------



## Mummylou23

how u getting on leah? is ur DW late yet?


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> how u getting on leah? is ur DW late yet?

:thumbup: getting along quite well. DW is officially 3 days late and we are tied for the longest cycle on record. She admitted today to feeling different. Lots of tugging, cramping, and lightheadedness. She said it felt very much like the cycle she had the eptopic only more peaceful and far less painful. I can't help but feel encouraged by that. She also fessed up that she doesn't want to test for a few more days because she has to wrap her mind around going back to the OB/GYN office and seeing and being treated by the same people that she saw with the loss. She is scared and needs a few more days. I fully support that. So, we will test on Sunday and then on Monday we can hit the ground running for quant counts and such. At least.....I sure hope so.


----------



## Mummylou23

that's fab hun so hope its your month please inbox me and let me know nearer weekend or whenever you know just in case I miss It thinking of you both


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp: 

DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9:


----------



## jury3

OH MY GOSH!!!! You must be so excited! Big fat congrats Leah!!!! You guys really deserved that! I'm so happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Yorkielassy

Congrats Leah


----------



## Nimyra

Hooray, Leah!!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

*dances* huge congrats Leah!


----------



## Mummylou23

Congrats Leah xxx


----------



## c.30

I saw your ticker before your announcement Leah and when I saw the announcement I said OMG, OMG, OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you both. Happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## loribelle

Congratulations Leah:flower:


----------



## Juniperjules

Wow congrats Leah! Very happy for u both. 

AF arrived for me. Another month bites the dust


----------



## Nimyra

So sorry to hear that Juniper. :(


----------



## loribelle

Well I've started spotting again so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. This is the earliest I've ever started spotting. Its only CD22. The good thing about short cycles is that it isn't long til we can try again. The bad thing is that is probably why I'm not getting pregnant.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Huge congrats Leah! :happydance:

So sorry Juniper. :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Sorry Juniper :hugs:

loribelle-Could be implantation bleeding...if not, you could try taking supplements. B12 is supposed to help lengthen the luteal phase. Vitex and maca root are both good for helping to regulate hormones. I hope it's ib and not AF!


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats Leah!!! That's so exciting!!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Here is a bfp pic from this morning. Dw has a few frer now to get her through til the Dr appointment on Tuesday. She is quite nervous after the ectopic so the lines give her some reassurance.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1372923805000.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Oxygen7880

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

I am seriously soo happy for you both. I keep checking this thread often to see how everyone is getting on.


----------



## want2beamamma

My counter says 12 days till AF I hope she is here on time and for the last time! 
Tomorrow I go to see my doctor to get my meds WOOHOO needles. I used to be terrible with needles like pass out terrible. Now I am an old pro :) 

We plan for our donor to come over to where we live. I have purchased the softcups and zestica ( in canada ) for the cycle. We have a syringe and sterile cups. 

What is best regards to donations. Do you have them put the donation right into the softcup? what about putting in sterile container and then pouring into softcup? Or do you syringe it from container to softcup? This part I am stuck on!!!!

Also I will be doing a trigger shot so should I do an insemination night of trigger shot then 2 days later? I know fresh sperm lasts longer than frozen sperm. 

Sorry for the questions I have done IUI with frozen donor but this is my first at home :)


----------



## jury3

You might talk with your donor and see what they are more comfortable with. We were doing jar, pick up with syringe then put in cup. This month we tried straight into the cup after talking to our donor and making sure he was ok with it. I feel like we waste less of it and it doesn't get jostled around as much when it goes straight into the cup. When you syringe it out of the jar, there always seems to be a little bit of residue left and there is always a very small amount we can't get into the syringe. 

I don't know about the trigger shot. How long after trigger shot are you supposed to O? They say sperm should be up there the day before so it's up there and waiting. Good luck!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Sooo congratulations Leah! Ad to your wifey of course. That's so amazing. Xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone. Things here are going well. (Of course that is the view of the one who isn't getting sick in the evenings) DW is still quite nervous and I don't think she will be able to exhale until we see our bean tucked in the right spot. Tuesday feels like an eternity away but I am reassured by how different this time is from the last. DW simply can't eat and sleep enough. Lol! She wakes up with a rumbly tummy and she isn't typically a breakfast eater. Things to me just seem like they should this time. I just can't wait to have that confirmed and allow the celebration to commence.


----------



## want2beamamma

Thanks for the info right into the cup were my thoughts as well. 
They say usually around 36 hours after the trigger. I was thinking of doing an insemination the night of trigger, since fresh sperm lives longer. Then skipping a day than doing it the following day. Hope I can get this right. Not sure if that timing would be the best?


----------



## c.30

I *love* your updates Leah!!! And that is a NICE BFP :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

want2beamamma said:


> Thanks for the info right into the cup were my thoughts as well.
> They say usually around 36 hours after the trigger. I was thinking of doing an insemination the night of trigger, since fresh sperm lives longer. Then skipping a day than doing it the following day. Hope I can get this right. Not sure if that timing would be the best?

What if you did the day of the trigger and the day after the trigger? I think that's what I would do. If you O 36 hours after, then you will probably O the day after the shot. Then the egg lives about 24 hours, so depending on when you get the shot, that might be cutting it close to missing the egg with that last donation (if you did it 2 days after the shot). Either way I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## Nimyra

jury3 said:


> want2beamamma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info right into the cup were my thoughts as well.
> They say usually around 36 hours after the trigger. I was thinking of doing an insemination the night of trigger, since fresh sperm lives longer. Then skipping a day than doing it the following day. Hope I can get this right. Not sure if that timing would be the best?
> 
> What if you did the day of the trigger and the day after the trigger? I think that's what I would do. If you O 36 hours after, then you will probably O the day after the shot. Then the egg lives about 24 hours, so depending on when you get the shot, that might be cutting it close to missing the egg with that last donation (if you did it 2 days after the shot). Either way I'm sure it will be fine!Click to expand...

I agree with Jury. Definitely want to do the day of trigger plus the day after. In fact, I'd get my first donation as close to the trigger as possible.

I've always heard that the #1 best day for insems is the day of pos opk (equivalent to trigger) and the next best day with fresh sperm is actually the day before pos opk.

But I've been doing the day of pos opk plus day after.


----------



## Mummylou23

Well no af for me at all I had that pinky when wiped last fri and sat an nothing since I had a 18 dpo last month so was 18 dpo (due on) when the pinky stuff happened yet when take something out of ff puts it 5 and 6 dpo when got it. And feeling snappy moody tired and irritated and snappy at oh which I'm not normally lol.


----------



## want2beamamma

Hmmm this is the part I'm having the hardest time with. Forsure the day of the trigger well evening of the trigger. Then from what I have been reading it takes 36 hours for the sperm to regain itself ( i guess that's what you'd say haha )... so maybe the following evening?

When doing an IUI with frozen sperm I would trigger say Fri night then IUI the next morning around 10am then again the sunday morning at 10am...


----------



## LeahMSta

We're getting married on Monday!!!!!

:wedding:

It is an impromptu back yard intimate wedding and I am positively on :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Congrats Leah! That sounds like a great plan! I love intimate, backyard weddings!


----------



## happyh29

LEAH!!!!

i am so os sososoososo pleased for you!! congratulations! super congratulations. ahhhhh i am on cloud nine for you guys!!

xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

So many congrats Leah! It's all coming together for you both xxx


----------



## laurac1988

We're starting ttc again next month! Excited and scared


----------



## jury3

Good luck Laura! Lots of baby dust :)


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun x


----------



## mizcee18

LeahMSta said:


> Hi everyone. Things here are going well. (Of course that is the view of the one who isn't getting sick in the evenings) DW is still quite nervous and I don't think she will be able to exhale until we see our bean tucked in the right spot. Tuesday feels like an eternity away but I am reassured by how different this time is from the last. DW simply can't eat and sleep enough. Lol! She wakes up with a rumbly tummy and she isn't typically a breakfast eater. Things to me just seem like they should this time. I just can't wait to have that confirmed and allow the celebration to commence.

yayyyyy leah! Im so happy you got your bfp ive been following and I know its been a difficult road, congrats! wishing u both the best!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Aw congratulations Leah! So happy for you. 

Good luck Laura, FX for you.

AFM, I had my last insemination for #2 last night and I got a smiley face on the ClearBlue digital ovulation test yesterday morning so hopefully I timed it right. 

I'm having some family problems at the minute though, with me not getting pregnant the first month, my parents think that it's never going to work and that it's just a waste of time. They've always been so supportive so I was shocked when they were saying all this to me, it just came out of nowhere. I told them that it might take a while for it to happen and I've even showed them some of the success stories from here but they're still not satisfied that it can work and think it's "pointless". My friends are great and they've been supporting me through all of this but I feel like whenever I tell my parents stuff now about TTC that they aren't even going to care. I'm very confused to why they would just change thier mind about this all of a sudden.

On a positive note though, I'm now in the two week wait again x


----------



## 2moms2be

Leah, so many exciting things happening!! Congratulations :)

Good luck, Laura :)

And Jasmine, I'm sorry that you're not getting the kind of support you need from your family. This is stressful enough without that added element. They'll change their tune when they're holding your little munchkin, no doubt ;) But its tough in the interim. I'm glad you have friends who are supportive. We haven't told anyone that we're TTC, because I didn't want the extra pressure and questions. I feel like I wouldn't get the kind of backing I'd need, either. :hug:


----------



## JasmineAnne

Yeah I know for a fact they'll be all for it and supportive as soon as I get pregnant but I feel like until I actually get that bfp that they won't actually acknowledge what I'm doing and think it's just a waste of time.

I get what you're saying about the extra pressure too, that's why I only told a few of my family and friends. I see you have a partner so you can support each other but I'm single so I would probably feel pretty alone right now if I didn't tell anyone what I was doing. I'm just thankful that I have such supportive friends who reassure me that what I'm doing and what I'm going through will be worth it in the end, which I know it will, I just wish my parents would see that too x


----------



## loribelle

Congrats Leah. I'm so chuffed for you:flower:

I'm just hoping for a little advice ladies. I don't chart so i usually count the day after my +ve opk as ovulation. Anyway at 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo I had spotting which is why I told you all that I thought I was out. However yesterday and today(12&13dpo) I've had no spotting at all. This is really out of the ordinary for me! The spotting usually gets heavier and heavier until AF arrives. I'm scared to do a hpt as I had already convinced myself I was out this month and I don't want to get my hopes up then have them shattered again. What do you ladies think? I have been taking a vitb50 complex to help with the spotting this month. Advice please!!!


----------



## c.30

loribelle said:


> Congrats Leah. I'm so chuffed for you:flower:
> 
> I'm just hoping for a little advice ladies. I don't chart so i usually count the day after my +ve opk as ovulation. Anyway at 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo I had spotting which is why I told you all that I thought I was out. However yesterday and today(12&13dpo) I've had no spotting at all. This is really out of the ordinary for me! The spotting usually gets heavier and heavier until AF arrives. I'm scared to do a hpt as I had already convinced myself I was out this month and I don't want to get my hopes up then have them shattered again. What do you ladies think? I have been taking a vitb50 complex to help with the spotting this month. Advice please!!!

If you're not charting and therefore can't read temperatures, I think the only way you'll know for sure is to test.


----------



## c.30

LeahMSta said:


> We're getting married on Monday!!!!!
> 
> :wedding:
> 
> It is an impromptu back yard intimate wedding and I am positively on :cloud9:

More wonderful news, I hope you both have a great day!


----------



## 2moms2be

JasmineAnne said:


> Yeah I know for a fact they'll be all for it and supportive as soon as I get pregnant but I feel like until I actually get that bfp that they won't actually acknowledge what I'm doing and think it's just a waste of time.
> 
> I get what you're saying about the extra pressure too, that's why I only told a few of my family and friends. I see you have a partner so you can support each other but I'm single so I would probably feel pretty alone right now if I didn't tell anyone what I was doing. I'm just thankful that I have such supportive friends who reassure me that what I'm doing and what I'm going through will be worth it in the end, which I know it will, I just wish my parents would see that too x


Support is so important. I'd go bonkers without my wife! You really need someone to share with, so I'm glad at least your friends are there for you. And your family may come around sooner than you think, too... though family is always the toughest, in my experience! Fx and xoxoxo


----------



## laurac1988

I started my new ttc journal. Would love some stalkers https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-bit-pixie-dust-laura-amys-ttc-1-journal.html


----------



## 2moms2be

loribelle said:


> Congrats Leah. I'm so chuffed for you:flower:
> 
> I'm just hoping for a little advice ladies. I don't chart so i usually count the day after my +ve opk as ovulation. Anyway at 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo I had spotting which is why I told you all that I thought I was out. However yesterday and today(12&13dpo) I've had no spotting at all. This is really out of the ordinary for me! The spotting usually gets heavier and heavier until AF arrives. I'm scared to do a hpt as I had already convinced myself I was out this month and I don't want to get my hopes up then have them shattered again. What do you ladies think? I have been taking a vitb50 complex to help with the spotting this month. Advice please!!!

You're far enough where a HPT should be accurate... but if you're afraid of the bfn, I'd say wait and see if AF shows. Vitamins could be helping, or you might be bfp :) I'd probably wait it out, but I'm the sensitive type :p


----------



## jury3

loribelle said:


> Congrats Leah. I'm so chuffed for you:flower:
> 
> I'm just hoping for a little advice ladies. I don't chart so i usually count the day after my +ve opk as ovulation. Anyway at 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo I had spotting which is why I told you all that I thought I was out. However yesterday and today(12&13dpo) I've had no spotting at all. This is really out of the ordinary for me! The spotting usually gets heavier and heavier until AF arrives. I'm scared to do a hpt as I had already convinced myself I was out this month and I don't want to get my hopes up then have them shattered again. What do you ladies think? I have been taking a vitb50 complex to help with the spotting this month. Advice please!!!

I agree with the other girls, either you'll have to test or just wait and see if AF shows. When does AF usually show up?


----------



## loribelle

Well I tested and I'm not sure if it was positive or if its my imagination from squinting for too long! I'm going to go out today and get some of the CB digital ones that say pregnant or not on them. DH looked at the test and thought there was a very faint line but neither of us quite believe it so definitely need to retest! Still no AF yet so I'm definitely late now!
Thanks for the advice ladies:flower:


----------



## c.30

Ooh, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Don't suppose the line would show up in a pic, I love looking at other people's tests :winkwink: the best of luck!


----------



## JasmineAnne

@2moms2be

Yeah hopefully they'll come around sooner rather than later, I'd hate to go through all of this without their support.

My best friend stays with me the week that I do the inseminations though, she's really great, although she almost throws up every time she has to suck the semen into the syringe. :haha: I've told her that I'll do it when we get back home but she doesn't want to waste any time so she sucks it up into the syringe on the way back from the donors house so I can inseminate as soon as I get back.

Thank you, FX for you and your wife too xxx


----------



## MariposaTam

OK so I've been secretly lurking in here and since my partner and I are still WTT, I haven't felt right posting since I'm not really in your boat yet-though definitely plan to be. I just had to pop in here and congratulate Nimrya and Leah on their respective BFP's-I was so excited to see them I actually squealed, I've been following your journeys and am so glad that you lovely ladies have had success. It is well deserved! Wishing you both sticky healthy beans :D


----------



## LeahMSta

Well folks....this week may go down in history as the most exciting week ever! We were married yesterday in a beautiful ceremony and had a lovely time with our family and friends, we go to the Dr today to make sure that our little peanut is in the right spot, and my baby sister is being induced on Thursday and my new nephew will be here. I could just pop from all of the joy.


----------



## 2moms2be

Okay. I'm so confused.

I've been using the Clearblue digital OPK's, started Monday, which was CD10. All negative. Today is CD12. My body is giving me lots of fertile signs... lots of CM, my CP is high and it feels soft... everything looks like I'm in my fertile period.

It's still early for me. Last cycle, I O'd on CD15, but before that, it was CD18/19 and once, CD27! So I'm a bit irregular. 

But I'm getting negative OPK's... even on the digis... aren't they supposed to detect your rising estrogen, too? So that you know O is approaching? Used cheapie OPK's Monday evening and yesterday evening, and those were negative, too.

Our donor is an hour away, so to make this convenient for him, we're going to get a hotel up there for a few nights. We're thinking we'll stay Friday (CD14) and Saturday (CD15) nights, and try to get three donations... Friday night/early Sat morning, Saturday evening, and Sunday morning. That gives us two more days to see if I get a smiley... 

I just don't know what to think. I don't want to miss it by waiting too long (can I trust the smileys, do you think?), though I think it's still too early. I also don't want to do it too early and then have to keep doing this for weeks. UGH!

What do you guys think? I'm stressing! This is our first cycle, and I don't want to make myself too nutty and delay my O even more, sheesh :wacko:


----------



## jury3

You're just doing the ones with either a circle (negative) or a smiley (positive), right? That's what I use. They only detect a surge in lh. I usually get a smiley the day before O with the clearblue digitals. 
I know there are digital options that can tell you as you approach O, but I think you have to use them for a while so they learn your cycle. I don't know much about them though.
Honestly I don't know what to say about when to do the insems...you know your body better than any of us. Let's just hope you don't get a smiley at least until Friday! Sorry I know that's not much help...


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> You're just doing the ones with either a circle (negative) or a smiley (positive), right? That's what I use. They only detect a surge in lh. I usually get a smiley the day before O with the clearblue digitals.
> I know there are digital options that can tell you as you approach O, but I think you have to use them for a while so they learn your cycle. I don't know much about them though.
> Honestly I don't know what to say about when to do the insems...you know your body better than any of us. Let's just hope you don't get a smiley at least until Friday! Sorry I know that's not much help...

I'm using the ones that show the circle for non-fertile days, the flashing smiley for "high fertility" days, and the solid smiley for "peak" fertility/LH surge. I've never used them before, only the dip-stick OPK's, so I'm not really sure yet how they work for me. So far, I've only gotten the circle... even though I definitely _feel_ fertile.

I'm thinking I may try to do an insem tomorrow night, too, just in case... going to take a dip-stick OPK this evening, and we'll see. I'm just worried that these digi things don't work so well for me and I'll miss it... but mostly I'm just freaking out because this is so new :p 

Bahaha.

Thank you <3

FX for a smiley tomorrow or Friday... 

My wife is like, "You need to stay calm and focused," and I'm over here like "I think peeing on a stick is bad for my brainnnnn!" :p


----------



## jury3

Lol I've never used them, so I'm not sure. It's very scary the first time! You are so worried about timing. I think after a few months of it you start to relax about it lol It would be nice if our bodies could always be consistent so we know what to expect!


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> You're just doing the ones with either a circle (negative) or a smiley (positive), right? That's what I use. They only detect a surge in lh. I usually get a smiley the day before O with the clearblue digitals.
> I know there are digital options that can tell you as you approach O, but I think you have to use them for a while so they learn your cycle. I don't know much about them though.
> Honestly I don't know what to say about when to do the insems...you know your body better than any of us. Let's just hope you don't get a smiley at least until Friday! Sorry I know that's not much help...
> 
> I'm using the ones that show the circle for non-fertile days, the flashing smiley for "high fertility" days, and the solid smiley for "peak" fertility/LH surge. I've never used them before, only the dip-stick OPK's, so I'm not really sure yet how they work for me. So far, I've only gotten the circle... even though I definitely _feel_ fertile.
> 
> I'm thinking I may try to do an insem tomorrow night, too, just in case... going to take a dip-stick OPK this evening, and we'll see. I'm just worried that these digi things don't work so well for me and I'll miss it... but mostly I'm just freaking out because this is so new :p
> 
> Bahaha.
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> FX for a smiley tomorrow or Friday...
> 
> My wife is like, "You need to stay calm and focused," and I'm over here like "I think peeing on a stick is bad for my brainnnnn!" :pClick to expand...

I am of no help on your questions -- BUT We're doing our first insemination this weekend too!! I'm still waiting for my signs, but I'm only on CD 10 so not expecting anything for another day or 2 anyway. Lots of :dust: to you though!!


----------



## Mummylou23

leah any news on baby? 
well as for me - still nothing - sore nipples hungry more snapy tired 
loads of cm etc. hvnt tsted


----------



## 2moms2be

oldnavygirl said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> You're just doing the ones with either a circle (negative) or a smiley (positive), right? That's what I use. They only detect a surge in lh. I usually get a smiley the day before O with the clearblue digitals.
> I know there are digital options that can tell you as you approach O, but I think you have to use them for a while so they learn your cycle. I don't know much about them though.
> Honestly I don't know what to say about when to do the insems...you know your body better than any of us. Let's just hope you don't get a smiley at least until Friday! Sorry I know that's not much help...
> 
> I'm using the ones that show the circle for non-fertile days, the flashing smiley for "high fertility" days, and the solid smiley for "peak" fertility/LH surge. I've never used them before, only the dip-stick OPK's, so I'm not really sure yet how they work for me. So far, I've only gotten the circle... even though I definitely _feel_ fertile.
> 
> I'm thinking I may try to do an insem tomorrow night, too, just in case... going to take a dip-stick OPK this evening, and we'll see. I'm just worried that these digi things don't work so well for me and I'll miss it... but mostly I'm just freaking out because this is so new :p
> 
> Bahaha.
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> FX for a smiley tomorrow or Friday...
> 
> My wife is like, "You need to stay calm and focused," and I'm over here like "I think peeing on a stick is bad for my brainnnnn!" :pClick to expand...
> 
> I am of no help on your questions -- BUT We're doing our first insemination this weekend too!! I'm still waiting for my signs, but I'm only on CD 10 so not expecting anything for another day or 2 anyway. Lots of :dust: to you though!!Click to expand...

So exciting that we're so close! I just took a dip-stick OPK about half an hour ago... still negative. This is driving me bananas LOL... I've been taking evening primrose oil this cycle to help with my CM, because I normally only get about two days of iffy CM... and now I'm on my third day of crazy CM, and it's only CD12! I think that's what's throwing me off this time and making me think my body's doing wacky things, haha. 

My wife, bless her heart... she's like "relax, and we'll go by the tests, and if they don't work for us this cycle, we'll do it differently next." She's so patient and lovely.

How many insems are you planning to do, and when? And what method are you using? We're using preseed & syringes.... considering asking for a Thursday night donation, as well, just because my body's feeling so fertile. Not sure yet, though.

Wheee! This is exciting! And maddening. Lots of :dust: for you, too!


----------



## oldnavygirl

2moms2be said:


> oldnavygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> You're just doing the ones with either a circle (negative) or a smiley (positive), right? That's what I use. They only detect a surge in lh. I usually get a smiley the day before O with the clearblue digitals.
> I know there are digital options that can tell you as you approach O, but I think you have to use them for a while so they learn your cycle. I don't know much about them though.
> Honestly I don't know what to say about when to do the insems...you know your body better than any of us. Let's just hope you don't get a smiley at least until Friday! Sorry I know that's not much help...
> 
> I'm using the ones that show the circle for non-fertile days, the flashing smiley for "high fertility" days, and the solid smiley for "peak" fertility/LH surge. I've never used them before, only the dip-stick OPK's, so I'm not really sure yet how they work for me. So far, I've only gotten the circle... even though I definitely _feel_ fertile.
> 
> I'm thinking I may try to do an insem tomorrow night, too, just in case... going to take a dip-stick OPK this evening, and we'll see. I'm just worried that these digi things don't work so well for me and I'll miss it... but mostly I'm just freaking out because this is so new :p
> 
> Bahaha.
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> FX for a smiley tomorrow or Friday...
> 
> My wife is like, "You need to stay calm and focused," and I'm over here like "I think peeing on a stick is bad for my brainnnnn!" :pClick to expand...
> 
> I am of no help on your questions -- BUT We're doing our first insemination this weekend too!! I'm still waiting for my signs, but I'm only on CD 10 so not expecting anything for another day or 2 anyway. Lots of :dust: to you though!!Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting that we're so close! I just took a dip-stick OPK about half an hour ago... still negative. This is driving me bananas LOL... I've been taking evening primrose oil this cycle to help with my CM, because I normally only get about two days of iffy CM... and now I'm on my third day of crazy CM, and it's only CD12! I think that's what's throwing me off this time and making me think my body's doing wacky things, haha.
> 
> My wife, bless her heart... she's like "relax, and we'll go by the tests, and if they don't work for us this cycle, we'll do it differently next." She's so patient and lovely.
> 
> How many insems are you planning to do, and when? And what method are you using? We're using preseed & syringes.... considering asking for a Thursday night donation, as well, just because my body's feeling so fertile. Not sure yet, though.
> 
> Wheee! This is exciting! And maddening. Lots of :dust: for you, too!Click to expand...

We're doing Friday, Saturday, 2 on Sunday and 1 Monday -- CDs 12 - 15 for me! Our donor is backloading a syringe and we're going to use that with preseed, then a soft cup for good measure! 

Your wife is right, what will be will be, that's how we're approaching it, while we don't want it to take forever, it will happen when it's right.


----------



## oldnavygirl

Help please!! 

For all soft cup ladies that put it in AFTER syringing out there, how on earth do you insert it laying down?? I did it last night and (sorry for TMI!) It was a real struggle getting it back out again, I must've caught mself inside because there was blood on it when I took it out. 

Do you put it in standing up, sitting down or laying down? I'm at a loss because I feel like if I stand to do it, the swimmers will all run out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laurac1988

Don't worry about them running out. Women get pregnant after one night stands in alleyways. Just pop it in however you are most comfortable. When I was TTC I used to lay down for half an hour or so, then sit up, put the softcup in and then off I went


----------



## Kiwi2307

Im back but still not quite ready for TTC, but i can officially say its NEXT month now! :thumbup:
I have been tracking my ovulation date (still without temping as yet) and feel pretty confident that i know my cycles quite well. Will obviously start temping if nothing happens. But just wanted to say good luck to all trying this month and as of 1st September i will be counting down the days.


----------



## day_dreamer

oldnavygirl said:


> Help please!!
> 
> For all soft cup ladies that put it in AFTER syringing out there, how on earth do you insert it laying down?? I did it last night and (sorry for TMI!) It was a real struggle getting it back out again, I must've caught mself inside because there was blood on it when I took it out.
> 
> Do you put it in standing up, sitting down or laying down? I'm at a loss because I feel like if I stand to do it, the swimmers will all run out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I put them in lying down, but I did have to google female anatomy diagrams so I could get my head about which direction to push it in :haha: Up and back is easy when you're the right way up lol

--- --- ---

AFM, well something's gone wrong somewhere this cycle. I'm supposedly 16dpo but definite BFNs and no sign of AF, just loads of creamy cm :shrug:

My post ov temps were unrealiable due to camping and it being freezing and wet lol. 

Could be the soy that's buggered it up, could be the progesterone cream not helping...could be anything. 

So whenever AF does arrive I'm just going to stick with high dose vit C and B100 complex and see what happens. Feeling like it's never going to happen for me right now :(


----------



## Nimyra

Day_dreamer... sometimes soy can do that. I'd lay off next cycle and see what happens. Someone on here had a crazy long anovulatory cycle on soy... forget who it was now...

Soy always boosted ovulation for me, but can do the opposite for others.

And just as an aside, this time around I got bfns the months I was on soy and a bfp while NOT on soy. So you never really know.

Either way, hope your cycle resolves itself soon, one way or another!


----------



## laurac1988

I had a 60 day anovulatory cycle on soy


----------



## day_dreamer

laurac1988 said:


> I had a 60 day anovulatory cycle on soy

I remember you saying that a few months ago. It seems to help more people than it hinders so I thought it was worth a try lol. Did your cycles get back to normal right away?


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah they went straight back to normal. And in fairness that was the maximum dose. I had a good cycle on a lesser dose the month before, but still had a short LP. It made no difference to that


----------



## Mummylou23

leah how are you and your DW hope everything is ok ? 
AFM no af and lots of signs but tooo scared to test so haven't done


----------



## day_dreamer

laurac1988 said:


> Yeah they went straight back to normal. And in fairness that was the maximum dose. I had a good cycle on a lesser dose the month before, but still had a short LP. It made no difference to that

I guess it just doesn't work for some people. Just my luck lol

Now it seems to be a case of sit back and wait for AF to appear. It looks like an annovulatory cycle AND an missing-AF cycle, so I'm anticipating 60+ days too. Hrmph.


----------



## 2moms2be

Well, ladies, it's time! Got a so-so-so-so-so close OPK tonight, and since our donor won't be available til after midnight tomorrow, we've decided to do an insem tonight when my wife gets out of work, then again Saturday morning. Expecting I'll O on Saturday, CD15, like last time! Nice! Even if its Sunday, I think we'll be good. No way to know for sure, but all signs are pointing to go! :) I'm so nervous, so excited, can't believe it's finally time... wow.

Okay. Deep breaths, and FX, and off I go :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Well we officially have our first set of betas. The numbers from the draw on Tuesday at 4pm are 474 and this morning at 9 she was at 797. Almost double in 41 hours. I was a bit worried about the numbers because of the fact that they weren't over 1000. However, after looking at her chart and seeing where she is at based on when we think she ovulated (which is cd20) she would only be 5+3 instead of 6+1. In that case they are text book perfect. We did not end up having our ultrasound on Tuesday. Since DW was not feeling any discomfort and the physical exam went so well, Dr felt that he should wait. So....I guess we will see that everything is fine on Wednesday morning instead. I am ok with that. DW bb are throbbing and heavy, she is queasy, and her emotions are EVERYWHERE. Therefore, I choose to believe that all is well.


----------



## LeahMSta

2moms2be said:


> Well, ladies, it's time! Got a so-so-so-so-so close OPK tonight, and since our donor won't be available til after midnight tomorrow, we've decided to do an insem tonight when my wife gets out of work, then again Saturday morning. Expecting I'll O on Saturday, CD15, like last time! Nice! Even if its Sunday, I think we'll be good. No way to know for sure, but all signs are pointing to go! :) I'm so nervous, so excited, can't believe it's finally time... wow.
> 
> Okay. Deep breaths, and FX, and off I go :)

Congrats. The best thing you can do is to not take it all too seriously. Just relax and hope for the best. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Happy to hear from you Leah! Glad all is good xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Happy to hear from you Leah! Glad all is good xxx

How are you and Amy getting on? Is it like being newbies all over again?


----------



## laurac1988

Haha yeah exactly like being newbies again.


----------



## 2moms2be

Everything sounds promising Leah! FX for you two :D I bet you can't wait for that u/s :)

We did our first insem last night...well, technically early this morning, about 2:15am.

... and then got a huge temp spike this morning at 6am.
... and then got a solid smiley on the Clearblue digi immediately thereafter.
... and then I got very confused.

Because I never got a flashing smiley, and I just got my first almost-positive OPK (LH strip) at 5:30pm yesterday, and then I got a definite positive on the digi this morning. And also because my temp usually rises more gradually after O. I often don't even realize it til the third day, when it's noticeably higher and I get my crosshairs. This huge spike is definitely unusual. IDK if it's because I didn't get much sleep (that usually doesn't make that much difference... check out the chart :p ), or because I O'd.

I'm so confused! Either our timing was just about perfect, or we missed it and we're out. Sigh. I have no clue! I'm going to take another cheapie dip-stick OPK this evening, and if it's still looking positive, we're going to try to get another donation early tomorrow morning, around the same time as today.

Any ideas what the heck is going on here?! 

:wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

If you o'd this morning your timing is great. + opk means ov in 12-36 hours apparently xx


----------



## Nimyra

Keep in mind that sometimes your temp can spike for no reason -- just a fluke. So its more an issue of looking for a pattern, not just one high temp.

I think your timing sounds just fine. I'd do one more donation tonight for good measure.


----------



## jury3

Also keep in mind that you are supposed to have 4 solid hours of sleep to get an accurate temp...less than that can cause your temp to be higher. I also notice that you have an open circle, which means the time you put the temp in isn't at the same time you normally do it, so that could change it a little too. 
Did you test with the digi at 5:30pm yesterday as well? Just curious. Your insem timing sounds perfect. I would definitely do another one tonight as back up. I would say the temp today is a fluke from either sleep, timing, or like Nimyra said random spike due to normal hormonal fluctuations. I'm guessing if you just got a positive on the digi this morning you will either O today or tomorrow. Therefore timing was perfect!


----------



## 2moms2be

Thank you, ladies! It's so nice to be able to come here and get your experience & help <3

I noted "sleep deprived/disrupted sleep" on the chart, which is why it's got the open circle... I did my usual 6am test, but I definitely went to bed later than normal, which can have an impact. The only test I did yesterday evening was the 5:30 cheapie OPK. Didn't use the digital, because it says only to do it first thing in the am. It was totally negative in the morning yesterday.... open circle, no smiley at all. It never even flashed a smiley at me! Went straight to a solid one this morning.

I'm going to do another cheapie this evening and figure things out. If its still looks promising, we'll do another donation tonight. Hoping the temp spike was a fluke, but if not, I think we may still be in it.

*UPDATE:* Took my cheapie OPK @ 4:20 because I couldn't hold my pee, LOL.... still positive. Fairly certain I didn't O yet! We'll get another donation tonight. :D


----------



## JasmineAnne

I'm 8dpo today and at 5am this morning I woke up with awful pain in my lower abdomen which lasted for a few minutes then I just went back to sleep then about an hour ago the exact same thing happened, lower abdominal pain which lasted a few minutes then disappeared. I'm not sure if they're symptoms or if its just in my head :wacko: I don't want to get my hopes up over nothing as I haven't felt anything else other than that x


----------



## laurac1988

Fx jasmine!


----------



## My_Baby_Dream

Hello,

I have found a sperm donor here in my state that I will be meeting soon. We are considering doing a home insemination in Oct. I would be the full responsible parent w/ custody. The donor would just be able to have visits now and then, with yearly updates/photos, etc. The child at some point would know he is the biological father, and I fully want him be apart of my child's life. But he won't have parental rights. I really need to create some legal contact between both of us, just to protect both parties. But i'm not sure where to start or how to go about it. Do I have to use a lawyer, or is it a document that we can write up and have notorized? This is foreign territory for me. I've done IUI's in the past, but that was with donor sperm from a sperm bank, where the father was unknown. I never had to deal with any sort of contract. But, this is different. 

Does anyone have any advice and input to share, that have been in a similar situation with a known sperm donor? I'd be so appreciative!


----------



## oldnavygirl

My_Baby_Dream said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found a sperm donor here in my state that I will be meeting soon. We are considering doing a home insemination in Oct. I would be the full responsible parent w/ custody. The donor would just be able to have visits now and then, with yearly updates/photos, etc. The child at some point would know he is the biological father, and I fully want him be apart of my child's life. But he won't have parental rights. I really need to create some legal contact between both of us, just to protect both parties. But i'm not sure where to start or how to go about it. Do I have to use a lawyer, or is it a document that we can write up and have notorized? This is foreign territory for me. I've done IUI's in the past, but that was with donor sperm from a sperm bank, where the father was unknown. I never had to deal with any sort of contract. But, this is different.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice and input to share, that have been in a similar situation with a known sperm donor? I'd be so appreciative!

We used a contract, if you click the link to our blog you can see a copy of the one we've used, however we live in the UK so the laws here won't be the same as where you are. Have you looked into the legalities of it? I know in some states it has to go through a doctor to be legal, so it may be worth looking into what the leagalities are to find out if it has to be done through a lawyer or if you can do it yourself.

As for Me....

We're now officially in the 2WW!!!! Today is ovulation day, we've done 3 insems for the last 3 nights, although I'm convinced I o-ed last night as I had some ov-pains :) 

I think our timing should be spot on, and our donor was a dream to work with. We met up to sign the paperwork on Friday night, and spent a while chatting with him in person. We've been talking online for the past few months, but actually sitting down we all felt at ease and happy with the situation. 

Fingers crossed this is our month! And lots of :dust: to everyone else trying!!


----------



## jury3

We went through a lawyer that specializes in family planning. I met her through our lgbt center. She sat down with all of us and we talked about all of our expectations. It was nice bc she knows the laws for our state, so she brought up scenarios we hadn't thought of. It's of course way cheaper to find one online and I'm sure that's fine too! We just wanted the peace of mind and wanted to make sure we had all the facts and we were all on the same page. Good luck!


----------



## Nimyra

State laws on parental rights vary wildly... I don't know about Oregon but it'd probably be wise to consult a family law attorney. If you decide to just do a contract on your own understand that there are legal risks to both you and the donor. Generally courts will rule based on what the judge thinks is in the best interests of the child regardless of what is in a contract. Things are a little more predictable if you have a partner and are doing a second parent adoption. It is complicated.

I did things without a lawyer but I'm married and my state laws are pretty clear about my husband having the parental rights.


----------



## day_dreamer

Quick question - those of you using FF, what detection method are you using? It recommends the Advanced setting, but I've also read about the FAM setting being best so am a bit confused :shrug:


----------



## JasmineAnne

day_dreamer said:


> Quick question - those of you using FF, what detection method are you using? It recommends the Advanced setting, but I've also read about the FAM setting being best so am a bit confused :shrug:

I've never even thought about changing the setting, mine has always been on Advanced.

What's the difference between them?


----------



## c.30

I think FAM (Fertility Awareness Method????) is from the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book? I started using that when I did it by hand :saywhat: lol, after reading the book but the advanced setting never did me wrong and over 12+ months allowed me to get a good grasp on my cycle :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

We just use opk setting as we don't temp x


----------



## day_dreamer

JasmineAnne said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Quick question - those of you using FF, what detection method are you using? It recommends the Advanced setting, but I've also read about the FAM setting being best so am a bit confused :shrug:
> 
> I've never even thought about changing the setting, mine has always been on Advanced.
> 
> What's the difference between them?Click to expand...

I found this on the FF website:

" *The Advanced Detector* is our recommended detector and the default for all charts. We recommend that you keep your chart on this setting. This detector takes all your fertility signs into account. It uses the computing power of our servers to actually scan for patterns of ovulation on your charts based on the many patterns that we have encountered through our years of experience. Once it has determined your most likely ovulation day based on all your fertility signs, it then determines a coverline (the horizontal line across your chart) with a reasonable value to show you your biphasic (ovulation) pattern. Our advanced detector simultaneously takes into account all signs and data you enter to determine the best interpretation. 

*The Research Detector* is our cutting edge research detector. This detector includes all new patterns and improvements as we find them. With time and testing, we roll new findings into the advanced detector when appropriate. Since this detector is continuously under construction, it can be unstable. You should use it only if you wish to check for enhancements that are not yet rolled into the advanced detector. 

*The Fertility Awareness Detector* is based on the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) as it is widely published (ovulation is detected after 3 temperatures above the previous 6) with some enhancements. This detector is best suited to those with regular chart patterns who are already familiar with this method. 

*The OPK/Monitor Detector *relies solely on your Ovulation Predictor Kit (OPK) or fertility monitor data to determine ovulation. An OPK gives information only about the presence of Luteinizing Hormone (LH). Although in most cases a positive OPK will indicate imminent ovulation it is not always totally accurate. Similarly the fertility monitor gives you information about your estrogen levels and LH levels. Although more detailed than the OPK it still lacks the confirmation that ovulation actually occured. This detector is designed for women who are not recording their temperature but still would like to have a good estimate of their ovulation day."

I changed it again to Research and it says I'm now 8dpo, and it's solid lines rather than dotted, lol. Still none the wiser really!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies! Haven't been around in awhile, but the countdown is ON! My youngest daughter was conceived on the first try with a donor, and in 7 weeks, I'll be having a tubal reversal. 8 weeks after that, the same donor and I will be attempting baby number two (together). Oh, I hope I get an early Christmas present!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx brandi xx


----------



## JasmineAnne

GL Brandi x


----------



## Mummylou23

https://s24.postimg.org/jhd75xdld/image.jpg
<a href='https://postimg.org/image/jhd75xdld/' target='_blank'><img src='https://s24.postimg.org/jhd75xdld/image.jpg' border='0' alt="image" /></a>


----------



## Mummylou23

Looks girl 
<a href='https://postimg.org/image/jhd75xdld/' target='_blank'><img src='https://s24.postimg.org/jhd75xdld/image.jpg' border='0' alt="image" /></a>


----------



## Mummylou23

I did it I'm about 5+3 roughly well late for af am over 25 dpo lol


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats mummylou x


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you laura


----------



## 2moms2be

Yay Mummylou!!! Congrats!!! FX for a sticky one for you :baby:


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you x


----------



## Oxygen7880

Congrats MummyLou :flower: Good luck hun.


----------



## Mummylou23

thank u oxygen. :0) xx


----------



## Mummylou23

Have you found out what your having hun?


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mummylou23 said:


> Have you found out what your having hun?

My scan is tomo hun!! I'm nervous and excited. Hope to find out the sex. Much to impatient not to know. I have a big feeling it's a boy. Main thing is that bubs is doing ok tho eh.


----------



## c.30

Congrats Mummylou, a happy and healthy 9 months to you and lots of sticky :dust:

Oxygen, that's very exciting about the scan, it's a fabulous experience, enjoy :D


----------



## day_dreamer

Yay congrats Mummylou! :happydance:


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you c.30 & day_dreamer im so happy :) im 5+3 looking to book early scan for weekend while hubby has time off work


----------



## JasmineAnne

How exiting Mummylou & Oxygen! x


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks jasmine how are you getting on x


----------



## autumns_fall

Congrats to you all on your news! We are on edge, 2dpo the wait is on. Looking for more advice on artificial insemination tips just in case we have to try again, hopefully third time lucky!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What kinds of things would you like to know, autumns? I have one child conceived via at-home AI, conceived on the first try.


----------



## autumns_fall

Evening! Well everyone has different methods, some people use preseed or other sperm friendly lube, others just do the cup method, others use speculums to aim the deposit, everyone's got different methods. Obviously down to taking supplements and how to test.

My concern is sometimes trying to get air bubbles out of the syringe, that can prove to be difficult and don't want to waste any little swimmers!


----------



## Mummylou23

u can draw the syringe without anything in it and then draw again with the sample slow! and u can tap air bubbles out or get the donor to deposit into a soft cup nd insert it and orgasm afterwards. these are two good ways ive heard of or when u have deposit the sample from the syringe inside u leave it in and orgasm then 10 mins later slowly take it out and insert a soft cup. hope ive helped al ittle


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My donor made his deposit into a Dixie cup, and I used a plastic medicine syringe to draw up the deposit. I made sure to gently tap at the syringe to rid it of any bubbles. Then I laid on my bed with my bum propped on three pillows. I inserted the syringe as close to the cervix as possible, expressed the deposit, and left the syringe while I orgasmed. I then laid there for another 20 minutes before I got up. Then, I put on a sanitary napkin for two hours and went about my day. I showered after the two hours, and 10 days later, I had a positive test. Today marks 3 years since that insemination.


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Mummylou!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond.

Our ultrasound went amazing. Baby is exactly where it should be and growing healthy and strong. We were able to see the tiniest flicker of a heartbeat. Doctor says everything is exactly as it should be. Meet our new little bean.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1375550504000.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww yay!!! Congratulations leah!!!! So happy for you guys!


----------



## jury3

Mummy-Congrats!!!

Leah-I'm so glad it's in the right place and growing strong :)

Oxygen-Let us know if you find out what the baby is!


----------



## Mummylou23

Got scan Saturday 1 pm


----------



## Oxygen7880

LeahMSta said:


> Congrats Mummylou!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond.
> 
> Our ultrasound went amazing. Baby is exactly where it should be and growing healthy and strong. We were able to see the tiniest flicker of a heartbeat. Doctor says everything is exactly as it should be. Meet our new little bean.

Great stuff Leah, so excited for you.



jury3 said:


> Mummy-Congrats!!!
> 
> Leah-I'm so glad it's in the right place and growing strong :)
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen-Let us know if you find out what the baby is!

Had my scan today. Baby doing great. My placenta is a little low and will need checking at 36 weeks but otherwise all good. And my baby is a little GIRL! So much for my predictions! hehe



Mummylou23 said:


> Got scan Saturday 1 pm

Good luck Mummylou for Sat


----------



## Mummylou23

aww you happy its a girl hun congrats.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Mummylou23 said:


> thanks jasmine how are you getting on x

I'm 12dpo on #2 today but I think I'm just going to wait it out and see if AF shows instead of testing. I've been getting weird pains in my lower abdomen every so often so hopefully they're good signs x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Curious...does anyone worry that their baby might end up dating a half sibling?


----------



## c.30

Aw, congratulations on being team pink!!! :pink:

Re the dating half siblings, this is where having a good, responsible donor comes into play; if the donor keeps track of who he helps, what area that person lives in (we're responsible for letting the donor know if we move) and is responsible in how _many _he helps, there should never be any concern about this imho.


----------



## oldnavygirl

c.30 said:


> Aw, congratulations on being team pink!!! :pink:
> 
> Re the dating half siblings, this is where having a good, responsible donor comes into play; if the donor keeps track of who he helps, what area that person lives in (we're responsible for letting the donor know if we move) and is responsible in how _many _he helps, there should never be any concern about this imho.




BrandiCanucks said:


> Curious...does anyone worry that their baby might end up dating a half sibling?

Totally agree about finding a responsible donor. Our donor said that he was contacted by another couple that lived about 20 miles away and he refused to help because he felt they lived too close to us. He said he will help a maximum of 4 families and they are quite spread over the country, so that shouldn't be an issue.

I think that's a good question to ask any potential donor, how many people will they donate to, where they live, etc. because that could really become a potential problem if they're donating indiscriminately in a concentrated area.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I ask cuz my donor lives an hour away from me and has 8 donor kids, my youngest daughter included. So I guess with that many, there's a slight possibility in her college years. The donor is no longer donating to new women and hasn't for about 3 years.

I already plan on telling her the truth behind her conception when she's old enough to understand.


----------



## laurac1988

My old donor has about 50 donor kids. Most of which are in or near London *shudder*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, if I remember correctly, my daughter is the only donor child living outside of the Greater Toronto Area.

Still, we make gorgeous kids and I want my daughter to have a full sibling, so I'm sticking with him, lol.


----------



## Mummylou23

https://s18.postimg.org/n0l9lgrhh/image.jpg


----------



## Mummylou23

Hd my scan :) pic above


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww cute! Congrats Mummylou!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww cute! Congrats Mummylou!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww cute! Congrats Mummylou!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Lou xxxx

Still waiting for ovulation here. *snore*


----------



## Mummylou23

thanks girls am so chuffed.


----------



## autumns_fall

Congratulations to you x


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you x how are you doing autumns fall


----------



## mizcee18

Willow Sky was born 2 days ago via C-section she is 3lbs 9oz 15 inches long. She was 9 weeks 2 days early. She is doing great in the nicu so far. We are so in love!


----------



## c.30

Oh Mizcee, congratulations to you both. 

That's a lovely name and I'm glad she's doing so well! Enjoy your new bundle of joy <3


----------



## Mummylou23

mitzee congratulations keep us updated x god bless


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats mizcee xxxxxxx

Gorgeous name


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi guys,
I've been reading stalking this thread on and off for months and finally I've registered and I'm posting.
I've been doing insems with known donor sperm using softcup for a few months and no BFP in sight. Mostly the timing with my donor has been crappy. And the worst thing is he's going travelling for a while. 
I was thinking about freezing sperm at home using cryofreeze protectant and a cryotank. Any thoughts?


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome Hun. I don't know anything about freezing sperm at home but some of these ladies may do.

Still waiting for ovulation here...


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi Laura - I know - it's kind of a weird one DW use to work as a lab tech and she's convinced it can be done :) 
Hope your ov comes soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun x

If anyone knows the answer it will be on here. Lots of ladies with lots of experiences on this thread. All the best x


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> Willow Sky was born 2 days ago via C-section she is 3lbs 9oz 15 inches long. She was 9 weeks 2 days early. She is doing great in the nicu so far. We are so in love!

Oh my gosh!!! How exciting! I'm glad she's doing well! How are you doing? Pics? Love the name, so pretty!



CmonBFP said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been reading stalking this thread on and off for months and finally I've registered and I'm posting.
> I've been doing insems with known donor sperm using softcup for a few months and no BFP in sight. Mostly the timing with my donor has been crappy. And the worst thing is he's going travelling for a while.
> I was thinking about freezing sperm at home using cryofreeze protectant and a cryotank. Any thoughts?

Welcome! Unfortunately I don't know anything about it...might be worth a shot though!


----------



## mizcee18

I wish I knew how to add pix! she is doing so amazing! she is 3 days old n she got her cpap machine removed and they are gradually upping her feeds, shes been digesting them great, she hasn't needed any oxygen or anything I got to see her with her eyes open today for the first time because the cpap machine covered her whole face, im so happy she got to take that contraption off! im so in love. really wish I could show u all her :):)


----------



## jury3

Do advanced reply, then click the paper clip. I wanna see her :)


----------



## Mummylou23

hi ladies any updates?


----------



## Mummylou23

any updates?


----------



## 2moms2be

Well, my temp is dropping, and I'm spotting like mad... AF is on her way. First cycle is a bust :dohh:

But no big deal... DW and I are having our official wedding celebration/party tomorrow (we got married in February and wanted an outdoor, summer bash, lol), and I'm planning to get my drink on big time :drunk: Not a bad consolation prize, right?

Onward to cycle 2! Looks like I'll be ovulating right around Labor Day weekend, so I'll have time off to schedule some well-timed inseminations. I didn't have a whole lot of hope for this cycle, anyway, as we only were able to get one donation, and we kinda forgot about it and left it sitting on the nightstand while we did our thing for like... two hours :dohh: So it was a long shot. We'll get serious about this one.

<3


----------



## day_dreamer

2moms2be said:

> ...and we kinda forgot about it and left it sitting on the nightstand while we did our thing for like... two hours :dohh:
> <3

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## jury3

2moms-LOL That's so funny! Yeah...make sure you get that stuff in there quickly this month! lol We started using softcups...makes it easy to put it in right away and then we can fool around if we want without worrying about spillage! The first month DW was too worried about it getting on her and then she was paranoid she'd get preggo lol


----------



## laurac1988

Waiting for ovulation still here... DP has 35-40 day cycles. I'm hoping any day now


----------



## AshNAmber

jury3 said:


> 2moms-LOL That's so funny! Yeah...make sure you get that stuff in there quickly this month! lol We started using softcups...makes it easy to put it in right away and then we can fool around if we want without worrying about spillage! The first month DW was too worried about it getting on her and then she was paranoid she'd get preggo lol

Lol, we'll that makes me feel better I was starting to wonder if my SO was the only one who felt that way.. She bought gloves and germ x for as soon as its in lol I old her I'm shocked she didn't get a mask.. We should do our first AI tonight.. We're nerves an excited!


----------



## jury3

Good luck! My advice is, try not to stress just have fun with it! Our first couple of times were so awkward and scary lol


----------



## laurac1988

We're doing our first insem when Amy gets a +opk. I'm terrified of being in charge of the goods!


----------



## Rachk011

Hey! Me and my wife ( tech CP as we are in UK but hey shes my wife and I will argue to whoever to call her that  ) are just about to start IUI on the NHS- if that doesnt work (we are going to save along side it, if it does work nursery fund done- if it doesnt sperm fund) we have talked a lot about doing it at home! Good Luck to all you trying- id be really interested to see how you get on! Laura as it is my wife carrying id also be worried about the goods and spilling them..... xx


----------



## Kiwi2307

Waiting for AF to show in approximately 16 days and then we are good to go in September's cycle. Still tracking ov this cycle and should get a +opk Tues/Weds i reckon going on previous cycles. Im trying to eat healthy and am taking my vitamins like a good girl haa haa


----------



## oldnavygirl

Good luck to all of you just starting their insems this cycle!

We're officially out. I'm not sure why, but we've been pouring over the charts to try and see if we can figure out if there's anything we can do to improve our chances. I think the timing may have been slightly off -- so we're going to do more insems this month to try our best and cover the fertile period as best as we can. 

It was weird, I had a lot of symptoms -- some which couldn't have been psychogical, but alas it wasn't meant to be this month. I think our donor was just as disappointed as we are, but he has been so great to work with and makes what could be a really awkward process really smooth.

Here's to the next one for us and lots of :dust: to all who are still going!


----------



## AshNAmber

Well we did our first round of AI last night, and I must say my SO did such a great job no gaging or anything because we both really thought she would.. but she did very well.. So now on to the next OPK today if its positive then another round tonight if not then tomorrow..


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> 2moms-LOL That's so funny! Yeah...make sure you get that stuff in there quickly this month! lol We started using softcups...makes it easy to put it in right away and then we can fool around if we want without worrying about spillage! The first month DW was too worried about it getting on her and then she was paranoid she'd get preggo lol

I'm dubious about the softcups... I have a squirrely cervix that likes to hide, LOL, and just... IDK. We're both clumsy, and... I can just picture it going awry. If we don't have luck in a few months, we'll try them. For now, we'll just try to get it in sooner than two hours after the fact, bahahaha. I was really impressed with how my wife handled the goods, though :D Didn't miss a drop, all business, no making faces or getting grossed out, haha... much better than me ;)

CD2 here, O day is looking like September 1st... although I've been known to vary. We're going to try for at least two donations this time. FX!


----------



## jury3

Old navy-Just curious, are you using opks? That could help with timing. Have you considered having levels tested?


----------



## oldnavygirl

jury3 said:


> Old navy-Just curious, are you using opks? That could help with timing. Have you considered having levels tested?

I'm using the CBFM -- but we ordered some OPKs to add this cycle. I always ovulate between CD 15 and 17, so just need to make sure those days are covered.

I haven't had my levels tested recently, but if we aren't successful in a few more tries I'll probably start looking a bit deeper.


----------



## jury3

The reason I asked about your levels is bc your charts look like they have a slow rise after O. My past cycles were like that. I had my levels tested and my progesterone turned out to be low. Doc thinks I had a "weak ovulation". I tried to level it out naturally for a few months and it helped, but now I'm on clomid. I am not saying that's your problem at all, just something I noticed!


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> We're doing our first insem when Amy gets a +opk. I'm terrified of being in charge of the goods!

Truckloads of baby dust to you Laura!


----------



## leigh5774

1`111`


----------



## 2moms2be

Good luck, Laura!

We're gearing up for cycle #2. On CD4, just waiting for AF to vacate the premises. Planning to start OPK's on CD8 or CD9... going to try the digis for one more month, even though I don't think they were particularly helpful last time. Got my + on an IC first... never got a flashing smiley. Blah. Figured it was worth one more shot, but they're too expensive to keep using if they're no better than an IC.

Hoping for an on-time O on Sept. 1st... FX that my body cooperates!


----------



## laurac1988

Still waiting for ov here. DP has 35-40/45 day cycles...


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Good luck laura.


----------



## AshNAmber

Hope you get your + sooon Laura!!! 

I find out today if im entering the TWW, according to chart today is O day..


----------



## AshNAmber

Just took OPK.. Looks really light so I do believe I'm in the TWW!


----------



## laurac1988

Woohoo happy waiting!

We have a near + OPK today so getting a donation tomorrow xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Yay!!! Laura!! FX for y'all


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Your welcome :)


----------



## 2moms2be

How exciting for you ladies! FX for you <3 <3

I'm on CD5, waiting to O still... I swear, this TWW is even longer :lol:


----------



## AshNAmber

Yeah, Think Im Bout To FigurE That out lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay!!!! Go get that eggy Laura!!! You are the :spermy: captain. 

AshNAmber- the first 2ww makes you :wacko: hang in there and best of luck!


----------



## AshNAmber

LeahMSta said:


> Yay!!!! Go get that eggy Laura!!! You are the :spermy: captain.
> 
> AshNAmber- the first 2ww makes you :wacko: hang in there and best of luck!

Thx Leah, I'm hoping some of my wedding planning will help pass the time.. 
Ok was lookin for a smiley to go there and found this one.. Lmao wth!! :holly:


----------



## Mummylou23

Leah how are you getting on? hows the pregnancy going?


----------



## jury3

Temp went up this morning so I tested...I've never seen any lines before, not even evaps. All three tests have a pink line...I'm very skeptical though..


----------



## 2moms2be

Jury, those look positive to me!


----------



## Oxygen7880

jury3 said:


> Temp went up this morning so I tested...I've never seen any lines before, not even evaps. All three tests have a pink line...I'm very skeptical though..
> 
> View attachment 662901

Looks like a BFP to me too :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! I'm going to hold as long as I can and see how they look later today. That was only a 4 hour hold bc I peed when I temped. It's only been 2 hours and I need to pee again...lol


----------



## Nimyra

I see the lines, Jury! I hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## laurac1988

Looks like a bfp to me too xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

Jury3 I see it!!!! clearly xxx


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! I'm kind of excited, but mainly nervous and skeptical...Gonna test again in about an hour or 2. That will be a 6-7 hour hold this time, those were from a 4 hour hold.


----------



## Mummylou23

have u tested yet?


----------



## jury3

No...I'm trying to hold it as long as I can lol I need to pee very badly right now!


----------



## Mummylou23

have u tested yet?


----------



## jury3

After a 6.5 hour hold...


----------



## day_dreamer

Woohoo congrats jury :happydance:


----------



## Mummylou23

cant wait for updated pics


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaayyyy congrats jury xxx


----------



## AshNAmber

Yay!! Congrats Jury!!!!


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats :) that's fab hun xxxx bet your so happy


----------



## jury3

I am! I'm just so nervous/skeptical about it still...AF isn't even due until Tuesday. Hopefully I'll feel better after that...


----------



## Mummylou23

if u got pregnant on digi id say your levels were high enough xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Jurry!! I know it is early but I would say that there is a BFP on both tests. We have a collection of FRER just to watch the progression because we were skeptical too. You are only taking Clomid right? No trigger or anything?


----------



## jury3

Right, just clomid. We just bought another box of tests too so I can keep checking lol Did you guys get betas done? I'm going to call my doc Mon morning and ask for them so I can make sure my levels are doubling like they should.


----------



## leigh5774

Hi everyone,

I have read this entire thread, lol, its a long one. Its full of great information and beautiful bfps. My wife and I have just started ttc with frozen donor sperm and icis at home. We plan on moving to iuis if necessary, we know the odds. This is only our second month and last month our timing was WAY off. My wife just got a +OPK at 3:05 pm, this am was negative, when do you suggest inseminating? I have seen everything from immediately to 36 hours post, just looking for some knowledgeable info from you ladies?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## leigh5774

Plus, we will do 2 or 3 inseminations....thanks again!


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi Leigh, and welcome :) Congrats on getting ready to start a family <3 This is our second TTC cycle, too; we're going to be getting our donations starting Wednesday.

If she got a positive OPK this afternoon but negative in the morning, I'd say inseminate 10-12 hours after the positive, if you can, then if you're going to do two more, do them over the next two days. That should cover you for the 12-36 hour period!

Good luck, and I'll cross my fingers for you! :)


----------



## AshNAmber

I did 3 AIs to, my O day said the 22nd I OPKed on the 18 it was neg I did an AI any way then did and OPK 19 was neg the 20th was positive did AI that day and a positive one on the 21st so did AI that day too took OPK on the 22nd was neg so guessing my chart was right for that day to be O day if. Could have done AI that day I would of but donor couldn't.. But still think I got the bases covered or at least hope so, welcome aboard and lots of baby dust to y'all


----------



## Juniper

Hello Everyone. I am hoping to join this chat. 

I used to be a very active BnB member 2 years back when we where TTC. My husband and I took a break for 2 years when we found out that he has Azooaspermia. Back then, it hurt too much to even think about trying anything. We had been trying for 3 years at that point and we were crushed. We have been talking this last year about our options and have been talking a lot lately about at home insemination. I have so many questions and concerns that any input you might have would be helpful...


----------



## c.30

HUGE congrats Jury, a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you :dust:


----------



## leigh5774

Congratulations Jury! Thanks for the info...keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## AshNAmber

FX!! :dust: and baby dust


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi, Juniper, and welcome! There are lots of ladies with a lot of information and experience here :)

Have you found a donor yet, or are you still thinking everything through?


----------



## Nimyra

Jury, That progression looks great to me! I personally don't think betas are necessary unless you are thinking you are at risk for ectopic. I wouldn't bother in your case.

Juniper, welcome! I am also married with a husband with sperm issues. It makes things different and I had a lot of insecurities with my first pregnancy about how it would be between my husband and our child. But overtime those worries just passed and our family is great. It is good to talk about things as much as you can though and be sure that you are both on board. Let me know if you have any specific questions. Congrats on your adoption! That was a road we were/are definitely interested in but were unable to pursue (yet?) due to space/work/financial constraints. 

Welcome to everyone else new!

I don't have any guidance about ICI with frozen sperm, but the advice on the previous page about 10-12 hours and then repeating if possible seemed sound. Good luck!


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone....it's been a while since I posted anything but I keep reading every day .

First, huuuuuuuuge congrats to those who got their BFP!!!!
Second, welcome to new ones...you are in a right place to find out everything you possibly need:)))

My little background...2 years ago. I was TTC for about 6 months, with a gay friend who wants a baby very dearly.him and his partner of 20 years wanted to coparent together. Since it wasn't happening, we gave up and remained best friends....
Now, I'm in relationship with new man for the past 7 months, he is fantastic and the best man I ever had in my life.....except: he had vasectomy many years ago and its sooooooo totally done with babies. He has daughter who is turning 21 next month and doesn't want any other ones.

I'm totally devastated and all I dream about is having a child on my own.....I'm 28 and number is not going back!!!:dohh:


----------



## AshNAmber

iBeach said:


> Hello everyone....it's been a while since I posted anything but I keep reading every day .
> 
> First, huuuuuuuuge congrats to those who got their BFP!!!!
> Second, welcome to new ones...you are in a right place to find out everything you possibly need:)))
> 
> My little background...2 years ago. I was TTC for about 6 months, with a gay friend who wants a baby very dearly.him and his partner of 20 years wanted to coparent together. Since it wasn't happening, we gave up and remained best friends....
> Now, I'm in relationship with new man for the past 7 months, he is fantastic and the best man I ever had in my life.....except: he had vasectomy many years ago and its sooooooo totally done with babies. He has daughter who is turning 21 next month and doesn't want any other ones.
> 
> I'm totally devastated and all I dream about is having a child on my own.....I'm 28 and number is not going back!!!:dohh:

oh my sweetie, that's heart breaking.. Have you tried talking to him about it? or maybe explaining to him how he felt the day his daughter was born that you want that too.. I hope things look up for you soon :(


----------



## Juniper

Nimyra said:


> Jury, That progression looks great to me! I personally don't think betas are necessary unless you are thinking you are at risk for ectopic. I wouldn't bother in your case.
> 
> Juniper, welcome! I am also married with a husband with sperm issues. It makes things different and I had a lot of insecurities with my first pregnancy about how it would be between my husband and our child. But overtime those worries just passed and our family is great. It is good to talk about things as much as you can though and be sure that you are both on board. Let me know if you have any specific questions. Congrats on your adoption! That was a road we were/are definitely interested in but were unable to pursue (yet?) due to space/work/financial constraints.
> 
> Welcome to everyone else new!
> 
> I don't have any guidance about ICI with frozen sperm, but the advice on the previous page about 10-12 hours and then repeating if possible seemed sound. Good luck!

Thank you very much! I am worried about how our family is going to adjust. Did you tell extended family or is it kept private? Grandparents on both sides know about husbands issues, so they will have to be told... We have looked at a donor list at a local clinic and found a donor that we like, but haven't planned on getting sperm yet. I am between health insurances at the moment, so we have to wait until that is worked out and I am covered again. We are hoping to try around Christmas time. I would love to talk to you more! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nimyra

aww, iBeach, I really hope he comes around... I wouldn't give up yet, this is sort of HUGE thing. Would you regret being with him if it meant sacrificing being a mom?

Juniper, 
We told most of our extended family but not everyone. My parents know and my husband's mom knows. My siblings know, but I don't think DH told his sibs (his side of the family is more conservative than mine). My grandparents/aunts/cousins mostly don't know, but I'm not keeping track so well anymore. We've also started talking to my daughter (now 3) about having a "donor", so who knows who she'll end up chattering to about it. lol. 
Do you think you'll do IUI with the sperm from a bank or try doing ICI at home?


----------



## Juniper

Nimyra, we are wanting to try ici at home first. I have PCOS and have already talked to my GYN about Clomid. He is encouraging us to try ici. He thinks that I will be successful with Clomid, so I am willing to give it a shot. Did you do an IUI?


----------



## 2moms2be

Well, here we go, officially starting our second round of inseminations... CD11, and we're going to get a donation late tonight/early tomorrow morning. Two more scheduled for fri/sat, and sat/sun... All with the idea I'll O on Sunday, CD15. Hoping that holds true! 

I have a good feeling about this cycle... FX that my body cooperates :)

GL to the rest of you this cycle, too!


----------



## CmonBFP

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs lately!!!

I'm currently 3DPO and in the TWW. 

However I was only able to have one insemination this month one day before ovulation on the day of the positive OPK.

Anyone on this thread ever have luck with only one insem?


----------



## c.30

CmonBFP said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs lately!!!
> 
> I'm currently 3DPO and in the TWW.
> 
> However I was only able to have one insemination this month one day before ovulation on the day of the positive OPK.
> 
> Anyone on this thread ever have luck with only one insem?

That would be me :D and I know there have been others. Timing looks great, just checked my chart and I had the same timing. Good luck :dust:


----------



## CmonBFP

Yay! Thanks c30 for the hope and encouragement :)


----------



## jury3

2moms2be-Good luck!

CmonBFP-Your timing sounds perfect! That's the ideal time to do an insem so sperms are up there waiting for the egg when it releases. You could easily get a bfp out of that! Good luck!


----------



## CmonBFP

Jury - thanks! I'm hoping this month will be my lucky month.
Congratulations on your BFP!!! 
I'm inspired that you were on 100mg of clomid for your BFP cycle :)


----------



## ticking.clock

C.30
Your lil one is adorable.... And getting so big!!!

Congratulations on the BFP's since my last visit and yes it is positive to fall from 1 insem..... I did :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Cmon, your timing sounds great! If you're going to get pg from one insem, that'd be the one! :) good luck!! How's the tww treating you?

Did our first insem early this morning. Hoping for my positive OPK tomorrow... If I don't get one, I suppose we'll delay further donations til it pops up! But I'm hopeful; feeling like I'm getting ready for o :)


----------



## CmonBFP

2moms yay for doing your insem yesterday and FX you get your +ve OPK tomorrow. It's interesting the way we become so aware of our bodies and know when we are about to Ov :) 
As torturous as this TTC journey can be it is definitely filled with fun/interesting things too :)

ticking clock - so happy to hear you are another success story with one insem :)

And c30 and ticking clock your babies are SO adorable


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> C.30
> Your lil one is adorable.... And getting so big!!!
> 
> Congratulations on the BFP's since my last visit and yes it is positive to fall from 1 insem..... I did :)

Thank you ticking and I know, I can't believe how fast the time is going! I LOVE your latest profile pic :cloud9:

Good luck 2moms :D


----------



## ticking.clock

Aubree is starting to talk, she can say bye bye, ta ta (another version on bye lol) and every morning she says hi dada to my oh
She's almost crawling too
:( want time to slow down xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Well I'll prob start testing either Sunday or Monday AF due Thursday.. here we go the wait iv been waiting for..


----------



## 2moms2be

FX for you, AshNAmber!!!

Cmon, I think it's interesting, too... our bodies are so neat :thumbup: I never really paid attention before, so this has been a cool learning experience!

Still hoping for my + OPK tonight. The line this morning was the faintest, lightest one yet :growlmad: But I'm trying not to worry; it went from zero to positive in a matter of hours last time, so... I'm hopeful. Will test again around 5:30, and if it's positive, we'll go ahead with our hotel reservations (our donor is an hour away, so we got a hotel to make it easier for him)... if it's negative, I'll try again at 9:30 and proceed from there. I'm really hoping it's + because the weekends make the whole hotel thing so much easier hahaha! And also because I'm impatient and anxious, and that will ease my mind lol.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Everyone! We've been trying to get pregnant for over a year. Husband has ED and I am 41. Between the two we know it's hard for me to get pregnant. I had a cyst when I went in for my CD 3 u/s, so I couldn't take Femara and have an IUI (I've had 6). They said we can try naturally at home. **that annoyed me since they KNOW my husband can't and that's why we're there** ANYWAY, we decided to try the syringe method.

My question is: How do you get the bubbles out at the top opening? I've tried pushing the air out of the plunger first, I've been as careful as I can not to suck up air, but there's not much volume of DH's "goods" so air gets in there. Are there some tips?


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> FX for you, AshNAmber!!!
> 
> Cmon, I think it's interesting, too... our bodies are so neat :thumbup: I never really paid attention before, so this has been a cool learning experience!
> 
> Still hoping for my + OPK tonight. The line this morning was the faintest, lightest one yet :growlmad: But I'm trying not to worry; it went from zero to positive in a matter of hours last time, so... I'm hopeful. Will test again around 5:30, and if it's positive, we'll go ahead with our hotel reservations (our donor is an hour away, so we got a hotel to make it easier for him)... if it's negative, I'll try again at 9:30 and proceed from there. I'm really hoping it's + because the weekends make the whole hotel thing so much easier hahaha! And also because I'm impatient and anxious, and that will ease my mind lol.

im keeping my FX for your + OPK hun!! 

I haven't paid this close attention to my body in a very long time.. so now im like do i feel this normally lol.. just trying to relax and go with it.. and stay positive!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Kat S said:


> Hi, Everyone! We've been trying to get pregnant for over a year. Husband has ED and I am 41. Between the two we know it's hard for me to get pregnant. I had a cyst when I went in for my CD 3 u/s, so I couldn't take Femara and have an IUI (I've had 6). They said we can try naturally at home. **that annoyed me since they KNOW my husband can't and that's why we're there** ANYWAY, we decided to try the syringe method.
> 
> My question is: How do you get the bubbles out at the top opening? I've tried pushing the air out of the plunger first, I've been as careful as I can not to suck up air, but there's not much volume of DH's "goods" so air gets in there. Are there some tips?

I tapped/flicked the syringe which brings the air bubbles to the top and then gently pressed the syringe down to get the air out (but obviously stopped before losing any of the goods). You will likely always get some air bubbles left in even after this so try not to worry, it's normal.


----------



## Nimyra

Kat,

Have you husband drink a lot of fluids a few hours before... that is supposed to increase volume a bit. 

Otherwise, I say don't fret too much about air bubbles. They won't hurt you since you aren't injecting the sperm into your cervix, just coating the surface.


----------



## day_dreamer

I've never even thought about the air bubbles :haha:


----------



## jury3

As long as you don't push it in really quickly you should be fine.


----------



## Kat S

I only worried about the bubbles because all the instructions I found made a point to say to tap to get rid of them, so I thought they were very bad. Glad to know it's not a problem because I just couldn't get rid of them!

Good tip on the hydration thing to keep volume up! Thanks, Jury! Any other volume tips? Thinking of putting him on Wellman. I wonder how long it takes to take effect?


----------



## oldnavygirl

So having a really down day today. Donor agreed to the dates a few weeks ago, then decides to tell me today that he can't do them, when my window is the next few days. I was really positive about him, but now feel really let down. I get it that we can't expect a donor to plan their lives around us, but when you give them dates ahead of time, and they agree then backing out last minute isn't cool. I think in a sense it's for the best, as DH and I both have a bit of niggling feelings about him anyway -- don't want to go into it here, but there were a few things that we weren't 100% about, so perhaps it's all for a reason!! 

We're taking a few months off as we're heading back to the US and don't want to risk that kind of trip in early pregnancy. And we're back to the drawing board for a donor -- any tips -- we used coparent match this time but are thinking of trying another site this time.


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry oldnavy. Like you said it may be for the best if you weren't 100% about him...did he give a reason?


----------



## oldnavygirl

jury3 said:


> I'm sorry oldnavy. Like you said it may be for the best if you weren't 100% about him...did he give a reason?

Thanks Jury

He did give a reason, I don't want to go into details publicly, but needless to say the reason wasn't something that could just 'come up' last minute. I was really upset, but now I'm just angry for being messed around. The upside is I know I can have a drink on vacation if I want to, and relax. :thumbup:


----------



## K.N

Just joint this thread - catching up! Navygirl - try enjoy your trip as much as possible; maybe a relaxing vacation might be good - and then you can come back - and start looking for a donor again? :) All the best anyway, and hopefully someone else is just around the corner once you get home x

Anyway - Hiya everyone else. New(ish) to the whole at home-insemination thing so thought I'd give this thread a try, 4 months going (had a two month break inbetween), and still no positive - still hopeful though!


----------



## AshNAmber

10DPO BFN this am, ugh not taking another test until the 6th day after AF suppose to show her ugly face


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, K.N.! 4 months isn't so long. My doc never wanted to talk to me unless I had been trying at least 8 months. Hope you get your lucky egg soon!

So sorry Old Navy girl... We are quite at the mercy of our donors. A reliable donor is worth his weight in gold.

My one suggestion is to pick a donor who has donated/conceived a donor child before. Those donors usually understand better that it can take more than 1 or 2 months to conceive and are accustomed to working around recipient schedules. I think of 1st time donors as "wild cards" - they might be great, but they might flake when they realize it isn't easy or requires a bit of sacrifice on their part.

...This doesn't count close friends who are donating to you of course, the relationship is often strong enough to make them try harder.


----------



## jury3

Welcome kn! It took me 7 months (w a month off in there)...good luck!

Oldnavy-That's a crappy situation...I'm sure it's for the better. Enjoy vacation and come reenergized to find a better donor! 

Our donor is a close friend. He has 2 kids already, so he understood how it can take a while. They tried for a year with their first. Plus we already knew his sperm worked which saved us on the testing. Good luck ladies!


----------



## 2moms2be

Oldnavy, I'm sorry -- how disappointing :( enjoy your vacation, relax, and everything will fall into place <3 it stinks to be at the mercy of your donor. We had planned three donations this cycle but were only able to get two, due to unforeseen circumstances with our donor. Blah.

Welcome, kn :)

I finally got my +OPK yesterday morning at 10:30am. That was CD14. We got a donation early am on CD12, early am CD14, and I'm due to o today. OPK still + as of 9:20am. We missed our scheduled donation for this am. Still have a chance, do you think? I'm trying not to feel discouraged.


----------



## laurac1988

You are definitely n with a chance, xx


----------



## Kat S

They say it takes 7 hours for the sperm to travel and get ready to fertilize an egg. I read you have a better chance of fertilization if the sperm is already waiting for the egg than trying to catch the egg after it releases. Good luck!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Thanks, ladies. I was really banking on that 3rd donation... was feeling ok without it until I read that, while sperm can live up to 5 days, most die in 1-2. I swear google is bad news lol. 

But nothing I can do about it now, so I'll just wait, hope, and fx for strong, healthy swimmers :)


----------



## Kat S

Seriously, don't be discouraged! While it's normal for most of the sperm to die off on the way to the egg (that's why there are SO many sperms), the ones that make it will indeed hang out for a few days. They are the tough ones! You are totally in the game!


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm pretty sure there's a lady on here who conceived from 1 donation that was 4 or 5 days before ovulation, and there's also successes from the day after ov, so there's always hope :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

day_dreamer, I read somewhere recently that there was a study that found that out of "X" number of pregnancies tracked, NONE conceived after ovulation. Now, how exactly really do they know that??? I think that can't really be true!!


----------



## ticking.clock

day_dreamer said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a lady on here who conceived from 1 donation that was 4 or 5 days before ovulation, and there's also successes from the day after ov, so there's always hope :thumbup:

That was me :thumbup:
1 donation 5 days before ovulation ....... Wasn't planned that way I just ovulated later than normal, and my lil girl is 7 months old now

NEVER ever give up hope :flower:


----------



## ticking.clock

2moms2be said:


> Thanks, ladies. I was really banking on that 3rd donation... was feeling ok without it until I read that, while sperm can live up to 5 days, most die in 1-2. I swear google is bad news lol.
> 
> But nothing I can do about it now, so I'll just wait, hope, and fx for strong, healthy swimmers :)

Sperm can live up to 7 days, my daughter was conceived with 1 donation 5 days before ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## AshNAmber

ticking.clock said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a lady on here who conceived from 1 donation that was 4 or 5 days before ovulation, and there's also successes from the day after ov, so there's always hope :thumbup:
> 
> That was me :thumbup:
> 1 donation 5 days before ovulation ....... Wasn't planned that way I just ovulated later than normal, and my lil girl is 7 months old now
> 
> NEVER ever give up hope :flower:Click to expand...

I needed to read that..


----------



## ticking.clock

I was convinced it wouldn't work, had even spoken with donor about the following months donations so imagine my shock at getting a BFP


----------



## AshNAmber

ticking.clock said:


> I was convinced it wouldn't work, had even spoken with donor about the following months donations so imagine my shock at getting a BFP

I keep hoping I did all I could.. This is my first month at TTC after taking off for 4 years after a year of no luck.. Different donor and more AI and actually know. Round about when I O.. But man that BFN hurt my feelings this morning.. But still holding on to hope 10 DPO today so going to try an wait it out and see


----------



## oldnavygirl

Thanks for the support ladies!

He isn't a first time donor so he should know the score -- but after a bit of digging, he's actually working with someone else, not other committments as he said. He's flat out lied about a number of things with us and I'm just so angry I could scream! If anyone is still looking I can discuss the particulars in a PM because I honestly would say if he contacts you -- run a mile!! In a way I'm glad the last cycle was unsuccessful now because I wouldn't have wanted to be 'tied' to him in any way whatsoever.


----------



## K.N

Nimyra said:


> Welcome, K.N.! 4 months isn't so long. My doc never wanted to talk to me unless I had been trying at least 8 months. Hope you get your lucky egg soon!
> 
> So sorry Old Navy girl... We are quite at the mercy of our donors. A reliable donor is worth his weight in gold.
> 
> My one suggestion is to pick a donor who has donated/conceived a donor child before. Those donors usually understand better that it can take more than 1 or 2 months to conceive and are accustomed to working around recipient schedules. I think of 1st time donors as "wild cards" - they might be great, but they might flake when they realize it isn't easy or requires a bit of sacrifice on their part.
> 
> ...This doesn't count close friends who are donating to you of course, the relationship is often strong enough to make them try harder.

Thanks :). Just in the 2ww now, so hoping for a bfp soon. Time will tell, you're right though - 4 months isn't long at all :).

Totally agree though about finding a donor who has helped someone conceive before; and who is prepared for the long haul rather than just a 3 month stint - then hoping it'll be over. ttc can take a long time sometimes. I think really, I just got lucky with my donor - he is so easy to get on with; and he does regular fertility checks etc. They need more of him scattered around the world!! 

And wow; I can imagine the excitement of your bfp - just goes to show that it really is 'random' selection huh, whether egg and sperm meet or not! I usually attempt two days before O, the day of and the day after. But sometimes we only get one chance, so we do the day before and the day after O day.


----------



## CmonBFP

Uggg it can be annoying having a donor who doesn't cooperate on some level.


----------



## AshNAmber

just went to BR and had light light pink on the paper it was only for one swipe.. getting nervous AF due in 2 days.. implantation was said to be due on the 31st.. could it be IB? trying so hard to stay positive with out stressing out.. feeling the twings on the left again.. no actual cramps as of yet..


----------



## Kat S

Implantation can come anywhere from 6-12 dpo. They say the earlier you implant the more viable the pregnancy, and that most women implant on day 8 or 9.

Good luck!!


----------



## 2moms2be

AshnAmber it could be! Stay positive!! Fx for you!

I think I'm officially in tww now... I actually snuck in a third donation last night, god bless our donor :) super dark OPK at 7:30pm, got donation around 11, negative - but still darkish - OPK at 11:45pm and again this am at 6. Really light OPK at 10:30am today. Not much of a temp rise this am, which I'm attributing to my late-in-the-day o. Hopefully see more of a rise tomorrow.

I'm hoping that last donation wasn't a waste... It should've been still viable, I think. Well, nothing to do now but wait!!

<3


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, 2moms2be!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies.. I'm trying.. Good luck to you aswell.. Sending loads of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## CmonBFP

2WW kinda sux. 
Just got a negative on the HPT - I'm 8DPO today.

Baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## Kat S

CmonBFP, 8dpo is probably too early!! Wait until at least 10. You won't get anything on a test until the HCG has a chance to show up in your wee, and that doesn't happen until about 48 hours AFTER implantation.


----------



## AshNAmber

Just A Little Update. Went To The Bathroom More Times Today Then Most Days But The Light Light Pink I Saw Earlier Was Just That One Time All day So Trying To Stay Positive.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi ladies, 

I am 3-4 days PO and TTC #1. This is our first time. We did at home AI with known donor. Crossing fingers toes and anything else possible for BFP! WOuld love to have some buddies to ride out this 2WW with! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## CmonBFP

Dear Witch, please stay away from AshnAmber!

Kat - ooooh 48 hours after implantation - I didn't know that statistic :) well hopefully I'm having implantation today :) hehehehe


----------



## AshNAmber

lol keeping FX for all of us!! sofar today no twings and nothing on the paper when i went to BR.. so im hoping it's good signs.. ticker says to test tomorrow trying to wait till the 6th.. just a few more days!!! hope the witch stays in OZ and away from all of us!!

Update: BR break and looked kinda brownish... still staying hopeful!


----------



## Kat S

HopefulFairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am 3-4 days PO and TTC #1. This is our first time. We did at home AI with known donor. Crossing fingers toes and anything else possible for BFP! WOuld love to have some buddies to ride out this 2WW with!
> 
> :dust::dust:

I'm in the TWW, too. Not quite sure when I ovulated as I got one result from CB digi and another from IC opk. Either way, I'm certainly done ovulating by today and we covered all our bases. We'll wait it out together!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi ladies, 

I am so confused. I had a double line on the OPKs as well as ferning on the saliva microscope, EWCM and CP was high, soft and open. I also had ovulation spotting. This was all 4-5 days ago. Since then my CM has been dry/sticky and the OPK was negative.

Last night I noticed thin stretchy CM and so I tested the OPK again and I had a very strong positive line (darker than control). I am not sure what this means? Am I ovulating now instead of before????? 

My donor is only in town another day and a half. Should we do another AI just in case?


----------



## c.30

HopefulFairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so confused. I had a double line on the OPKs as well as ferning on the saliva microscope, EWCM and CP was high, soft and open. I also had ovulation spotting. This was all 4-5 days ago. Since then my CM has been dry/sticky and the OPK was negative.
> 
> Last night I noticed thin stretchy CM and so I tested the OPK again and I had a very strong positive line (darker than control). I am not sure what this means? Am I ovulating now instead of before?????
> 
> My donor is only in town another day and a half. Should we do another AI just in case?

If the donor is available and you're not sure that you've ovulated It's always worth doing another insem :thumbup:


----------



## Nimyra

HopefulFairy,

It is possible to surge but not ovulate then surge again. Are you temping? If you had a temp rise then that is more conclusive that you actually ovulated before.

I would definitely go ahead and get another donation.

The other possibility is that you are pregnant. Hcg will make an ovulation test go positive -- however, it usually takes a good 12 DPO for that to work. 

Most likely you are gearing up to ovulate now.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Thanks Nimyra, 

No I am not temping. That would have been good except I wake up at a different time each day for work. Thanks for the advise. Seems a bit early to be pregnant? How early could you test pregnant on an ovulation test? I had positive OPK CD11-14 less positive CD 15. Completely Negative 16. Didn't test yesterday. Today CD 18 strong positive. 

Really confusing. Will get the donor back for another AI tonight I guess?


----------



## Nimyra

Yeah, seems awfully early for a positive pregnancy test. I'd go get that other donation!


----------



## AshNAmber

Well.. last night was the first time iv had what felt like AF cramps.. it last for just a few min then went but I figured the :witch: was about to show her face.. went to the BR and the brown DC was still there just in a greater amount.. Woke up this morning same thing very mild pressure and feels like AF cramps but still just brown DC but no longer need a baby wipe to see it.. AF due tomorrow im going to assume im out.. I usually spot the day before AF but it's always bright bright pink not brown... trying so hard to hold onto hope but not going to hold my breath.. *sigh*


----------



## Kat S

AshnAmber, yeah, every once in a while my day-before-AF-spotting is brown instead of bright red. One month it was so much so that I thought it must be late IB evidence! Oh well. When is AF actually due for you?

Fingers crossed for you and let us know what happens.


----------



## AshNAmber

Kat S said:


> AshnAmber, yeah, every once in a while my day-before-AF-spotting is brown instead of bright red. One month it was so much so that I thought it must be late IB evidence! Oh well. When is AF actually due for you?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and let us know what happens.

AF Is Due Tomorrow.. Guess Ill See.. If Its Not Bright Red All Day Then Ill Test The 6Th..But I Dout it


----------



## 2moms2be

HopefulFairy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so confused. I had a double line on the OPKs as well as ferning on the saliva microscope, EWCM and CP was high, soft and open. I also had ovulation spotting. This was all 4-5 days ago. Since then my CM has been dry/sticky and the OPK was negative.
> 
> Last night I noticed thin stretchy CM and so I tested the OPK again and I had a very strong positive line (darker than control). I am not sure what this means? Am I ovulating now instead of before?????
> 
> My donor is only in town another day and a half. Should we do another AI just in case?


I agree with the other ladies... that other donation can't hurt! FX for you <3


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi ladies, 

Did 2 more rounds of AI (yesterday and today). Fingers crossed. I think I might be ovulating at the moment. CP high and open. Making a baby is so nerve wracking with trying to get the timing right! Trying to make a baby is also a lot of fun though :winkwink: 

Thanks for your support! May we all get a :bfp: this month xx


----------



## AshNAmber

:witch: got me yesterday.. she couldn't even wait till today blah... oh well got in touch with donor yesterday he's ready when we are so now just getting passed AF and then going for round 2.. good luck for all the ladies still waiting to test this month loads of baby dust yalls way :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Sorry to hear AF got you, AshnAmber! I hear it takes several tries most of the time, so maybe not this month, but soon!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Sorry the witch got you, AshNAmber. Ugh. Onward and upward... new cycle, new chance! FX that it's your turn <3


----------



## jury3

Boo for AF ashnamber! Glad your donor is ready and willing though!


----------



## AshNAmber

Kat S said:


> Sorry to hear AF got you, AshnAmber! I hear it takes several tries most of the time, so maybe not this month, but soon!!

thanks.. I'm hoping sooner rather then later but i think we all feel that way.



2moms2be said:


> Sorry the witch got you, AshNAmber. Ugh. Onward and upward... new cycle, new chance! FX that it's your turn <3

thanks hun.. yep I was shockingly not to upset this go round more bummed then anything but I think Oct will be my month so many wonderful things going on that month I think a BFP should be added to it :)



jury3 said:


> Boo for AF ashnamber! Glad your donor is ready and willing though!

thanks :) yeah our donor is really great he is deff a blessing to us.. let the count down to O begin hehe :)

Im sending all you ladies load of baby dust an keeping FX crossed are any of you close to POAS yet?


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> Im sending all you ladies load of baby dust an keeping FX crossed are any of you close to POAS yet?

Thank you <3

Only 4DPO yet, and fighting the urge to POAS :rofl: I'm trying to hold off on testing until AF is due (the 16th), but I'm sure I'll cave early and start peeing on things around 10DPO, haha. For whatever reason, I'm not feeling overly optimistic about this cycle... but I'd love to be proven wrong!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Sorry to hear you are out AshnAmber. Glad you have such a great donor lined up!

Fingers crossed for you 2Moms2be. 

I am still getting strong positive on my OPK. Very confused about what is happening this cycle. It is now CD22 and I originally thought I ovulated CD14/15. Luckily donor still here and doing AI. Tomorrow he goes home though. Hope we have caught the egg? 

:dust:


----------



## Nimyra

Hopeful, do a final donation and call it a month. You may just have a long surge... body is working hard to push out that good egg.


----------



## CmonBFP

Hopeful are you using the Clearblue digital OPKs I use to have this problem when I used the non digital sticks my surge seemed to go on for days.


----------



## HopefulFairy

CmonBFP said:


> Hopeful are you using the Clearblue digital OPKs I use to have this problem when I used the non digital sticks my surge seemed to go on for days.

Hi Cmon, 

I am using Discover to detect LH. https://www.discoverpregnancy.com.au/Discover_7_day_Pregnancy_Planning_Kit


----------



## laurac1988

Ay just got AF. We didn't try this month. 14 day LP is great news


----------



## CmonBFP

Hopeful - yeah those ones aren't digital. I had major issues with nondigital OPKs, with the digital it shows a smiley face and there's no interpreting lines.

Laura - yay to 14 LP :)


----------



## HopefulFairy

Wish I could post picture. The file size is too big. The lines are very dark (darker than the control). Been that way last four days. Not like when I had the first lot of positive OPK earlier this month. On day 14 I had a definite dark line. the days before and day after was much fainter lines and outside of that was no line at all. Strange, had 5 days pass then another positive line (CD19). Have had 4 days of positive dark lines now (CD19, 20, 21, 22). Today being CD22. Did our last AI today before donor went home just in case. Going to do a hpt in next few days just in case. Fingers crossed. If not successful this month will definitely be temping next month. So hard to work out ovulation without it.


----------



## Kat S

HopefulFairy said:


> Wish I could post picture. The file size is too big. The lines are very dark (darker than the control). Been that way last four days. Not like when I had the first lot of positive OPK earlier this month. On day 14 I had a definite dark line. the days before and day after was much fainter lines and outside of that was no line at all. Strange, had 5 days pass then another positive line (CD19). Have had 4 days of positive dark lines now (CD19, 20, 21, 22). Today being CD22. Did our last AI today before donor went home just in case. Going to do a hpt in next few days just in case. Fingers crossed. If not successful this month will definitely be temping next month. So hard to work out ovulation without it.

I read (and was told by a fertility specialist) that your LH levels rise again between O and AF. In fact, many women experience several surges apart from O, which makes the OPKs tough to read unless you know your body really well/are temping, etc. It's so confusing!! Anyway, sounds like you covered all your bases, and now the TWW!!


----------



## jury3

I would definitely temp next month (if you make it to next month...hopefully you'll have a bfp!). Positive opks do not even guarantee you O. Some girls get the surge but never even release an egg. Plus it really helps to pinpoint when you actually do O. Its nice to have that extra bit of information.


----------



## Nimyra

Hopeful, I think you should do a hpt now just to see if that's what is causing the ovulation sticks to be positive.

Very curious!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Nimyra said:


> Hopeful, I think you should do a hpt now just to see if that's what is causing the ovulation sticks to be positive.
> 
> Very curious!

Did a hpt this morning. Would be 9 DPO or maybe still ovulating? Got a :bfn:
I know might be way too early to tell but a little heartbreaking all the same. Feel a bit sad now :cry:

Was getting a bit hopeful as convincing myself of a few symptoms pointing to pregnancy. Bloated, gassy, cervix soft and closed and medium height (not high or low), cramping in uterus, low back pain, boobs look a bit bigger with veins prominent, extremely tired, crying at drop of hat ... 

Dont know how long i should wait to do another test? Scared of seeing another :bfn:

I also did an ovulation test this morning. Still very dark line (this makes 5th day in a row)


----------



## jury3

9 dpo is very early. I tested at 9dpo and had a bfn. Tested again at 12dpo and had a bfp. Your symptoms sound good too. It's strange to be getting pos opks since your cervix is closed...usually it would at least be a little open if you were about to O. I say test in a few more days!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Thanks Jury, 

How far along are you now?


----------



## ticking.clock

9dpo is still early for a positive test
I got a bop at 7dpo but that's cos at the time I was carrying twins!


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry Hopeful, was so curious. 9dpo is definitely very early. Test again in a few days or you can wait for AF to be late.


----------



## jury3

HopefulFairy said:


> Thanks Jury,
> 
> How far along are you now?

Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## CmonBFP

Just tested again today 14DPO BFN - so I'm stopping my progesterone for this month and waiting for AF. I think I'm out this month :(
Kind of feeling bummed because even tho I was only able to do one insem I thought that it was timed really well.
Trying to decide if I should do Clomid again this month or give it a month break and do it next month...


----------



## HopefulFairy

jury3 said:


> HopefulFairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jury,
> 
> How far along are you now?
> 
> Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow!Click to expand...

Wow! So exciting!!!! When do you go for your first ultrasound? In Australia it is 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## HopefulFairy

Cmon, 

I dont think a BFN at 14 DPO means you are out. I read some forums that say it can take a week after your missed period for you to have enough HCG to test positive. Hopefully your BFP is around the corner?? At least wait till AF arrives to count yourself out. Crossing fingers for you x


----------



## 2moms2be

CmonBFP said:


> Just tested again today 14DPO BFN - so I'm stopping my progesterone for this month and waiting for AF. I think I'm out this month :(
> Kind of feeling bummed because even tho I was only able to do one insem I thought that it was timed really well.
> Trying to decide if I should do Clomid again this month or give it a month break and do it next month...

I agree with Hopeful... it ain't over til the witch shows her face. It's possible to get a BFN at 14DPO and still be pregnant. I'll be optimistic for you, if you can't :happydance:

This TWW crap is... well, crap. I'm 7DPO but feel like I've been waiting for a decade. One minute I'm positive I'm out, and the next, I'm hopeful again. :wacko: Enough to drive a sane girl bonkers.


----------



## HopefulFairy

lol 2moms2be! I couldnt agree more. TWW totally does suck yet so exciting at same time! :D


----------



## CmonBFP

Thanks hopeful and 2moms.

Yes struggling to be optimistic right now! I hear what you say and I did find a couple (not many) of charts on fertility friend that have negatives at 14DPO and end up in positives. But statistically it doesn't look so hopeful for me :( 

AF is due tomorrow. But I'm not really expecting her until the day after because I only just stopped the progesterone. Now I wish she'd just hurry up so I could get on with my life and plan the next cycle :(

2Moms I hear your anxiety at 7 DPO. But your chart looks amazing!! I think you have a very very good chance :) yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I'm gonna live vicariously through your right now:)


----------



## CmonBFP

Hopeful how many DPO are you?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi Cmon, 

I am 10 DPO right now. Quite a few symptoms and getting positive OPKs last 6 days but BFN yesterday. Testing again in a few days. Crossing fingers we will both get a BFP at same time :D


----------



## ticking.clock

Do NOT go by opk's as you do get a LH surge just before your period, so while yes it can pick up HCG you're just going to get your hopes up to be upset if AF arrives, 
Temping is MUCH better, I got a temp surge at 7dpo, I tested and got a positive pregnancy test yet opk's were negative


----------



## 2moms2be

CmonBFP said:


> Thanks hopeful and 2moms.
> 
> Yes struggling to be optimistic right now! I hear what you say and I did find a couple (not many) of charts on fertility friend that have negatives at 14DPO and end up in positives. But statistically it doesn't look so hopeful for me :(
> 
> AF is due tomorrow. But I'm not really expecting her until the day after because I only just stopped the progesterone. Now I wish she'd just hurry up so I could get on with my life and plan the next cycle :(
> 
> 2Moms I hear your anxiety at 7 DPO. But your chart looks amazing!! I think you have a very very good chance :) yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I'm gonna live vicariously through your right now:)


Any word from the witch, cmon? Still crossing my fingers for you <3

I'm actually feeling not too shabby about my chart, too :) Too early to say much, of course, but the higher temp made me feel better, after a few days of low-ish ones. Today's is all screwed up because I got ZERO sleep last night... blasted insomnia. But I'm trying to be hopeful!


----------



## laurac1988

Still waiting for ov. Not expecting it until around cd20... Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AshNAmber

Yep same here.. AF has flowin her ugly butt in and out now just waiting for the weekend and start OPK's again.. hope its right on like last month.. but had quite a bit of stress these last few days..


----------



## Skylark123

Hi everyone! I have just joined up as I have decided to be a surrogate for a friend of ours. We just had our second attempt at home insemination. I am new to the whole OV tracking although I have 3 children of my own. I am 7dpo and started to experience a light bleed. Has anyone else had this? I thought it might be an early period so a bit disappointed. thanks


----------



## Mummylou23

7dpo cud be implantation! its common to happen then


----------



## CmonBFP

hi Skylark! 7dpo could def be implantation bleeding. FX

AFM - AF got me this afternoon. Boo. 

Oh well onward for my next cycle. I contacted my donor and he's in town this month so hopefully I'll be able to do one insem at least. 

Not sure if I should do another round of clomid. I was thinking of trying soy instead...


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks everyone! I hope you are right and FX

Its such an anxious wait isnt it :wacko:

Sorry to hear your AF arrived today Cmon. I cried last time when mine came. We all just want that BFP so much. It can be pretty stressful. At least you can plan for next month. 

Does every track OV with BBT? or do you use a variety of methods? So far we havent tried too hard hoping it would happen on its own but I think we defo need to start BBT!!


----------



## CmonBFP

Hey Skylark - it's been a year since I've been TTC now at the beginning I was all guns and temping etc. but my enthusiasm wore off also I saw that the pattern was I generally O'd a day or two after my first +ve OPK so I stopped feeling the need to temp. Having said that I might start again this month, especially if I do Clomid again...


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> Thanks everyone! I hope you are right and FX
> 
> Its such an anxious wait isnt it :wacko:
> 
> Sorry to hear your AF arrived today Cmon. I cried last time when mine came. We all just want that BFP so much. It can be pretty stressful. At least you can plan for next month.
> 
> Does every track OV with BBT? or do you use a variety of methods? So far we havent tried too hard hoping it would happen on its own but I think we defo need to start BBT!!

Hi Skylark; welcome :)

I've been charting BBT since April; we officially started TTC last month. I know a lot of people find it stressful, but I actually like it... it's reassuring for me to see that temp rise and get a confirmation that I O'd. 

We're also using OPK's, which I've found very helpful, as well. I think I have a good handle on my cycle at this point, but I like to be sure.

I'm 10DPO today. Tested BFN yesterday, and I'm definitely feeling out. Sore boobs, swollen, veiny... looks just like AF is coming. Should start spotting on Friday, and the witch should fly in by Monday. I'm not entirely hopeless, but not feeling good about it. But that's okay... onward and upward! Need to stop logging into Facebook, though. Too many babies :baby:


----------



## Skylark123

Cmon I don't blame you for losing enthusiasm but maybe going back to the start might help I don't know. I really feel for you :thumbup:

2moms you sound very organised! I am hoping to be like that within the next couple of months. I feel like we may have been a bit rushed and just hopeful so far so I am hoping to do more planning.

I have just order my BBT thermometer and have been tracking symptoms on count down to pregnancy. I think I will be seeing my AF next week though! My boobs are so swollen I could hardly get my bra on and I have this strange bleeding which I think is an early period instead of implantation but you never know. Its not over until AF arrives right? :shrug:

I know what you mean about seeing babies everywhere when you are ttc!

I have used OPK's a couple of times around OV but never got a + result. When do you start using them?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies!

Having my surgery in two weeks and gonna start TTC with my donor at the end of October. YAY!!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> Cmon I don't blame you for losing enthusiasm but maybe going back to the start might help I don't know. I really feel for you :thumbup:
> 
> 2moms you sound very organised! I am hoping to be like that within the next couple of months. I feel like we may have been a bit rushed and just hopeful so far so I am hoping to do more planning.
> 
> I have just order my BBT thermometer and have been tracking symptoms on count down to pregnancy. I think I will be seeing my AF next week though! My boobs are so swollen I could hardly get my bra on and I have this strange bleeding which I think is an early period instead of implantation but you never know. Its not over until AF arrives right? :shrug:
> 
> I know what you mean about seeing babies everywhere when you are ttc!
> 
> I have used OPK's a couple of times around OV but never got a + result. When do you start using them?

I'm definitely a planner/researcher, lol... I was hoping to avoid having to do this over & over because honestly, it kind of grosses me out (confessions of a TTC lesbian :rofl: ), but so far... no dice. So I'll suck it up & put my big-girl britches on, and see what happens! And who knows, I may not be as out this month as I think I am.

I have a 29-day cycle and ovulate on day 15 generally, but I've been known to vary (had one crazy cycle where I O'd on CD27! What the heck?!), so I usually start OPK's around CD10 or CD11. I have a pretty long LH surge, which is nice because I get plenty of notice... I'll generally get a positive the morning of CD14, but a very dark negative on the evening of CD13, so I know it's coming :) I also like to take them a couple of times per day, as I think that gives the best information as to when the surge starts, so I can take advantage of it. 

And hey, if AF hasn't shown her face, you're still in with a chance! FX for you, lady <3


----------



## 2moms2be

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Having my surgery in two weeks and gonna start TTC with my donor at the end of October. YAY!!!!

Yayyyyy! How exciting for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Yay Brandi! So exciting!

2moms2be-I was grossed out too. DW used to gag lol Eventually it wasn't a big deal though...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I inseminated on my own and it was kinda gross. I didn't have to do it more than once though cuz the sperm and egg met on the first shot. My donor baby is now 2 and I can't wait to do it again. Hoping for a boy this time.


----------



## HopefulFairy

I know what you mean. I gagged with insemination and CM checking the next day...... Not the easiest of times to be a lesbian

Not feeling all that optimistic today. Currently 13 DPO. Testing tomorrow. But on 9 & 11 DPO hpt both were negative. 

Also found out we don't have our donor next month. Considering IUI if not successful this month? Has anyone tried this and can tell me about it?

Just so hard to find another donor. Was hard enough asking our friend this first time. 

Oh and if life wasn't cruel enough it seems like EVERYONE is announcing they r pregnant or have just given birth. Trying to be happy for them but kinda pulls at my heartstrings a little. Feeling very hormonal :(


----------



## gingmg

Hopeful- I do IUIs, but I don't have a success story yet. It's pretty easy, similar to going to the gyn. I had to have a whole work up ahead of time, but we go to a gay friendly fertility center. I know of a couple that had it done at their gyn and they didn't need to do a workup. Ask me any questions, unfortunately I've been doing this for awhile, my body just isn't cooperating. Our donor has a great semen analysis, so its gotta be me. I finally quit smoking, so I'm hopeful it will take in the next few months.


----------



## day_dreamer

Omg cm checking the day after is just disgusting, bleurgh!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

day_dreamer said:


> Omg cm checking the day after is just disgusting, bleurgh!!!

Blech! I don't do it. I figure it's kinda pointless, since I can't tell what's what, bahaha. Oh, man. Even the thought of it makes me shudder a little.


----------



## day_dreamer

2moms2be said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Omg cm checking the day after is just disgusting, bleurgh!!!
> 
> Blech! I don't do it. I figure it's kinda pointless, since I can't tell what's what, bahaha. Oh, man. Even the thought of it makes me shudder a little.Click to expand...

Me neither, but sometimes you just can't help but notice lol.


----------



## CmonBFP

Doing insems is kinda gross. No denying that at all. So happy to be able to commiserate with you all about this!!! LOL.

Feeling bummed out about AF and having to face another month of tracking and insems etc. blah! 

Brandi congrats on only ever having to do insems once for your LO!!! Hope it happens like that 2nd time around too :) 

Hopeful - FX for you this month!!

Day dreamer - yes checking next day - yucko! :) 

Too funny what we all go through!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope that's all it takes Cmon...but I think I'm trying for Freckle for the long haul. I was forced into tying my tubes after my youngest was born. That was two years ago. Now I'm having them undone on the 24th. I'm almost certain it's going to to take a while but hopefully having only had the clips and them only being done for 2 years and only being 27, I'll have a good chance of success.

I've got a journal in my siggy if anyone wants to follow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope that's all it takes Cmon...but I think I'm trying for Freckle for the long haul. I was forced into tying my tubes after my youngest was born. That was two years ago. Now I'm having them undone on the 24th. I'm almost certain it's going to to take a while but hopefully having only had the clips and them only being done for 2 years and only being 27, I'll have a good chance of success.

I've got a journal in my siggy if anyone wants to follow.


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks for the advice 2moms. I am about to start BBT tomorrow. The bleeding has stopped now and got loads of CM. Yuk!

The whole thing is disgusting really. I have been married for 11 years but the smell still makes me gag every time! :sick:

Good luck Brandi :thumbup:

Has anyone else become obsessed with symptom spotting?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Lol! Thanks guys! You all just made me laugh with your sperm is so gross comments when I have been having a pretty crappy day. Tested hpt this morning 14 DPO and its negative :( 

Thanks for the crossing fingers CmonBFP. I think I might be getting AF soon 

Gingmg thank you for the offer. I will definitely ask you loads of questions! Sorry to hear it has taken you a while so far. This is only my 1st failed cycle and Im already down in the dumps :( Don't worry. It will happen, crossing fingers for you. 

How is everyone else going? 

Btw, there is a way to determine if it is CM or semen. TMI?? But you can dip the CM in water and it will for a ball if EWCM and dissolve if semen.


----------



## day_dreamer

HopefulFairy said:


> Lol! Thanks guys! You all just made me laugh with your sperm is so gross comments when I have been having a pretty crappy day. Tested hpt this morning 14 DPO and its negative :(
> 
> Thanks for the crossing fingers CmonBFP. I think I might be getting AF soon
> 
> Gingmg thank you for the offer. I will definitely ask you loads of questions! Sorry to hear it has taken you a while so far. This is only my 1st failed cycle and Im already down in the dumps :( Don't worry. It will happen, crossing fingers for you.
> 
> How is everyone else going?
> 
> Btw, there is a way to determine if it is CM or semen. TMI?? But you can dip the CM in water and it will for a ball if EWCM and dissolve if semen.

I was down in the dumps my first cycle too. In fact I get down in the dumps every time lol I don't think it'll ever get easier :(

And eurgh! I don't think I want to get that close to it to distinguish between CM or semen *shudders* :haha:


----------



## HopefulFairy

lol day dreamer! thanks :D


----------



## 2moms2be

BFN this morning at 12DPO. Think I'm out. Haven't started spotting yet (usually start by 12DPO), but it's still early in the day. Plenty of time for AF to stick her toe in and ruin my day. Had awful pain in my left side yesterday and woke up with some serious pelvic and back pain this morning... Was kinda hopeful, because thats never happened before. Oh, well. On to cycle #3 and the Great Semen Adventure :rofl: 

I never thought to put it in water... Think I might take a pass there ;) haha!


----------



## Kat S

2moms2be, I'm so sorry you're out! Keep up that positive mental attitude! Maybe not this month, but soon.


----------



## Mummylou23

2moms2be your not out yet till af arrives and 12dpo is still early for testing.


----------



## Skylark123

Hopeful I really hope your af doesnt come! :thumbup:

2 moms did the :witch: arrive today? I hope not!!

I am getting anxious and impatient. I know doing a test would be no good yet but I just feel out this month :cry:

Just started my BBT chart this morning. I will be interested to see how it develops. I had to send hubby downstairs early hours as I forgot to bring thermometer up last night. Dont think he was too impressed!! :haha:


----------



## 2moms2be

Well, no sign of the witch yet. Not technically due til Monday, won't call myself late until Wednesday, but by this time every month, I'm spotting. Can't remember the last time I got past 12DPO without it. I get scared every time I go pee lol... Thought I felt it starting earlier, but it was just some CM. Still not even 3pm, but so far so good. :)


----------



## Kat S

Ah, shit. Got my period. Good luck to the rest of you still testing/waiting!


----------



## Skylark123

FX 2moms sounds good! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that Kat S maybe this time! FX <3


----------



## 2moms2be

Kat S said:


> Ah, shit. Got my period. Good luck to the rest of you still testing/waiting!

I'm right here with you, darlin'. I'm sorry. Started spotting late last night; huge temp drop this morning. Witch will be here right on time. :hugs: onto October!


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies.. I see the witch got some of us blah!! Hope October is better month for us all.. We start AI tonight.. Had a neg OPK yesterday today's was a bit darker then yesterday but still neg, I should O on the 17th or18th.. Sending loads of baby dust y'all's way.


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> Well, no sign of the witch yet. Not technically due til Monday, won't call myself late until Wednesday, but by this time every month, I'm spotting. Can't remember the last time I got past 12DPO without it. I get scared every time I go pee lol... Thought I felt it starting earlier, but it was just some CM. Still not even 3pm, but so far so good. :)

Keeping my FX for you Hun!


----------



## Skylark123

I can defo feel the witch brewing today! She is coming early this time I think :witch:


----------



## 2moms2be

...my temp shot back up .4 today. That was weird. Still spotting, though, so I'm sure AF is on her way. Just thought that was strange. I also had wicked cramps from 11-13DPO, and I've never had a menstrual cramp in my life. This cycle is so odd! Why do our bodies go haywire when we decide to TTC ? Lol!


----------



## Mummylou23

2moms ihad spotting whne af was near due it stopped in a few day n got my bfp x can happen


----------



## 2moms2be

Mummylou23 said:


> 2moms ihad spotting whne af was near due it stopped in a few day n got my bfp x can happen

Took my last FRER this morning, because the temp and cramps made me suspicious. BFN. Spotting getting heavier, so I'm definitely out. Now I just wish she'd get here and get gone so we can start over!! <3


----------



## AshNAmber

Did our first round of AI for this cycle.. Had neg OPK so no O yet still couple days before she's due.. Trying to get it in as much as we can this go round :)


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> 2moms ihad spotting whne af was near due it stopped in a few day n got my bfp x can happen
> 
> Took my last FRER this morning, because the temp and cramps made me suspicious. BFN. Spotting getting heavier, so I'm definitely out. Now I just wish she'd get here and get gone so we can start over!! <3Click to expand...

Sorry about AF witch Hun.. Hoping oct is our month:)


----------



## 2moms2be

Ok, I have no idea what's going on. My temp went sky high this morning. No AF yet, but still spotting. My boobs feel almost normal again. BFN on a FRER yesterday. Everything feels like AF but the temp. Maybe the thermometer is broken or has a low battery? I never have temps like this at this point in my cycle.


----------



## Skylark123

Keep us updated 2moms FX for you!! Confusing temps must be a good thing right? :thumbup:

I was convinced my AF was coming yesterday earlier than it was supposed to and had given up hope but the feeling passed so hoping it stays away! Due on Weds so FX she forgets to come!!! 

Did a hpt and got a BFN this morning


----------



## Kat S

2moms2be, I'm so sorry AF got you :(

AshnAmber, yes, get a few in before O!! You're on your way! GL!

AFM, still waiting for the FS office to call me to come in for my scan to see if I have cysts. Why won't the phone ring??


----------



## Kat S

Finally heard back from the FS office. Of course they have no appts available this morning, so I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrrrr! 

I ALWYAS get my period on a weekend, and my stupid follicles keep maturing on a weekend. The office is only half staff on Saturday (so no lab) and closed on Sunday. Can't my body EVER do it's thing on a Tuesday or Wed??


----------



## jury3

2moms-With the spotting, temp dip then temp rise, it definitely could have been implantation. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I would test again. I'm pretty sure I implanted 7dpo and I got bfn at 9dpo but bfp at 12dpo. So, definitely give it a few more days!


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> 2moms-With the spotting, temp dip then temp rise, it definitely could have been implantation. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I would test again. I'm pretty sure I implanted 7dpo and I got bfn at 9dpo but bfp at 12dpo. So, definitely give it a few more days!

I thought that too, but 13dpo isn't too late for implantation? I guess anything is possible. It feels and looks like my typical pre-AF spotting, but I'll definitely retest if it stops and AF doesn't show! It'd be a nice surprise :)


----------



## Kat S

2moms2be, you're right and 13 dpo is very late for IB. As long as you're sure about O date, then I would suspect that is AF spotting. I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Implantation bleeding generally happens 6-12 dpo so 13 dpo isn't far off, especially as it's not a precise thing and you could have ovulated late in the day or there might've been a slight delay after pos opk so even the following day. You're not out yet!


----------



## jury3

6-12 is more common, but like day dreamer said 13 isn't too far off. You easily could have O'd the day after the crosshairs, so you wouldn't have been 12. Plus your spotting started on 12 dpo, so it easily could be. 
I have had my temp still be higher or go up a little before AF, but not that high. FXd for you!


----------



## Skylark123

Any updates 2moms? 

I have felt like AF has been on her way for a couple of days now but due tomorrow. I have been getting very faint lines on cheapo test sticks but dont want to call it a BFP in case I just have line eye!!! Hoping its darker tomorrow. FX!!!!


----------



## jury3

FXd skylark!


----------



## 2moms2be

Af still hasn't arrived... still spotting like mad, though, and expecting her any moment. Temp also dropped a bit this morning. Still above the coverline, but that's not unusual for me. Thinking this is just a weird cycle. I can't wait to be done with it and start over.

FX Skylark!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!!!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi, how is everyone going?

Still no AF but neg BFN here also. I am beginning to wonder if I O'd after donor left? Bah not even fertility friend can work me out lol

Crossing fingers for everyone still waiting for a BFP this month x


----------



## Skylark123

Did another test this morning and got a BFN! :cry: so they must have been evap lines. Still no AF but feel really low now and wish we had just waited. Why do we do it to ourselves?? Just going to wait it out now and see if AF arrives before testing again.


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm sorry, Skylark :( What a bummer. I'm in the boat with you -- temp finally dropped low this morning, and I'm feeling like AF will come either tonight or first thing tomorrow. Late, but with a grand entrance. BAH.

:hugs:

October will be luckier! It's my favorite month! :thumbup:


----------



## Skylark123

Yay to October ttc!! :haha:

Looks like we will be 2ww buddies for October which will be exciting x


----------



## 2moms2be

Speak of the devil... just went to the bathroom because my back started to feel like crud, and lo and behold... CD1.

At last. At least I can get started again! I'll be popping Aleve like candy for the rest of the day, then onwards!

When are you due, Skylark? TWW buddies will be awesome!


----------



## Skylark123

At least you know where you are now and you can put this cycle down as an odd one with the spotting. Hopefully we will get it this month!! Do you have a BBT chart I could sneak a peak at? not sure what to look for on mine as just started it.

I am due AF today but still a no show but got all the cramp and moodiness to go with it so just wish it would hurry up and put me out of my misery! Going to be tucked up with a takeaway, hot water bottle and some chocolate by tonight I think!


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> At least you know where you are now and you can put this cycle down as an odd one with the spotting. Hopefully we will get it this month!! Do you have a BBT chart I could sneak a peak at? not sure what to look for on mine as just started it.
> 
> I am due AF today but still a no show but got all the cramp and moodiness to go with it so just wish it would hurry up and put me out of my misery! Going to be tucked up with a takeaway, hot water bottle and some chocolate by tonight I think!

Unfortunately, the spotting is normal for me. I spot anywhere from 3-6 days before AF arrives.... but the cramping and temps were decidedly strange :shrug: I'm not overly concerned about the spotting, since it doesn't usually start until 12DPO and I ovulate regularly, but if we're still not having luck in six months or so, I'll do a little investigation to make sure I don't have anything wacky going on.

I know what you mean about the hot water bottle and takeway though, haha.. I actually left work a half day, came home, and cuddled up with the hot water bottle.. and I'm eating ramen noodle soup right now hahaha! Oh, the joys of womanhood.

If you click the chart in my signature, it'll bring you to my two last ones...not sure how to look at the rest of them, but there's gotta be away if you poke around.

Are you using FF/are you charting? It's a pain in the neck at first, but once you get a routine, it's second nature. I actually enjoy it now, because I like the visual confirmation that I've O'd and that my body's doing its job! I think it's reassuring. Some people absolutely hate it though.


----------



## AshNAmber

I wanted to start temping this cycle.. But I sleep with my mouth open :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in for October ttc! First insem will be the 29th!


----------



## Mummylou23

ashnamber you can do vaginal temping more accurate etc. espec if sleep with mouth open.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in for October ttc! First insem will be the 29th!


----------



## AshNAmber

Mummylou23 said:


> ashnamber you can do vaginal temping more accurate etc. espec if sleep with mouth open.

Can I use a reg thermometer for that? Or should I get a basil? Something for me to look into just incase.. Could I start charting now even thoe I'm due to O today or tomorrow?


----------



## day_dreamer

AshNAmber said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> ashnamber you can do vaginal temping more accurate etc. espec if sleep with mouth open.
> 
> Can I use a reg thermometer for that? Or should I get a basil? Something for me to look into just incase.. Could I start charting now even thoe I'm due to O today or tomorrow?Click to expand...

You should always take your BBT with a basal temperature as they are more accurate. 

You can start charting at any point in your cycle, but you just might not notice a pattern without the first half temps to compare to. Still good for next month though, if you are still temping then :)


----------



## Skylark123

[/QUOTE]Unfortunately, the spotting is normal for me. I spot anywhere from 3-6 days before AF arrives.... but the cramping and temps were decidedly strange :shrug: I'm not overly concerned about the spotting, since it doesn't usually start until 12DPO and I ovulate regularly, but if we're still not having luck in six months or so, I'll do a little investigation to make sure I don't have anything wacky going on.

I know what you mean about the hot water bottle and takeway though, haha.. I actually left work a half day, came home, and cuddled up with the hot water bottle.. and I'm eating ramen noodle soup right now hahaha! Oh, the joys of womanhood.

If you click the chart in my signature, it'll bring you to my two last ones...not sure how to look at the rest of them, but there's gotta be away if you poke around.

Are you using FF/are you charting? It's a pain in the neck at first, but once you get a routine, it's second nature. I actually enjoy it now, because I like the visual confirmation that I've O'd and that my body's doing its job! I think it's reassuring. Some people absolutely hate it though.[/QUOTE]

I had a good night with my takeaway and stayed cuddled up but still no AF and cramps have gone. I have had them all week and now they disappeared!! I still get a BFN though so dont know what that is all about. I think the stress chased her away for this month haha I hope your feeling not too bad now AF has finally arrived.

Your chart looks good. Do you not note CM so much? I dont really but I wasnt sure if it might help a little if I did. I manage to take my temp half in my sleep now so its not so bad. I am using FF and countdown to pregnancy to chart my BBT. I dont know why but I thought it might be good to do 2 to see if they came up with different things. I havent decided which one is better yet. What do you look for to confirm you have O'd? 

AshNAmber I only started BBT charting about a week ago. I take my temp orally for now though to see how it goes. GL :thumbup:


----------



## AshNAmber

day_dreamer said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> ashnamber you can do vaginal temping more accurate etc. espec if sleep with mouth open.
> 
> Can I use a reg thermometer for that? Or should I get a basil? Something for me to look into just incase.. Could I start charting now even thoe I'm due to O today or tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> You should always take your BBT with a basal temperature as they are more accurate.
> 
> You can start charting at any point in your cycle, but you just might not notice a pattern without the first half temps to compare to. Still good for next month though, if you are still temping then :)Click to expand...

ahh ok.. Well ill have to get one.. its going to be odd to um yeah temp there :blush: but hopefully I wont need to this go round.. find out today is im in the TWW


----------



## Skylark123

Fingers crossed for you AshNAmber xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Skylark123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you AshNAmber xx

thanks hun :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> I had a good night with my takeaway and stayed cuddled up but still no AF and cramps have gone. I have had them all week and now they disappeared!! I still get a BFN though so dont know what that is all about. I think the stress chased her away for this month haha I hope your feeling not too bad now AF has finally arrived.
> 
> Your chart looks good. Do you not note CM so much? I dont really but I wasnt sure if it might help a little if I did. I manage to take my temp half in my sleep now so its not so bad. I am using FF and countdown to pregnancy to chart my BBT. I dont know why but I thought it might be good to do 2 to see if they came up with different things. I havent decided which one is better yet. What do you look for to confirm you have O'd?
> 
> AshNAmber I only started BBT charting about a week ago. I take my temp orally for now though to see how it goes. GL :thumbup:

Any sign of AF today? That's verrrrrrrrrry interesting... could be a good sign :thumbup:

I note CM mostly during the first half of my cycle... sometimes I note it during the second, but not always. Depends on how ambitious I am, haha. I mostly use charting to confirm O, and once I've done that, I don't generally bother with anything other than my temp.

To confirm O, I look for a sustained temp rise. FF will give you crosshairs after three days of high temps... I've never used countdown to pregnancy, so I'm not sure of their system, but I imagine it's similar. FF also takes into account your other fertility signs, like CM, CP, and OPK's. 

I'm a mouth-breather and chronic insomniac, and I temp orally. I tend to have quite a few open circles, but it's still enough to see a pattern. I don't think it's hindered me too much. :)


----------



## LunaBean

I forget to take my temp,oops!


----------



## jury3

Hey girls, just wanted to pop in and update real quick...we had our first ultrasound today....and we are having twins! Both babies are right on track at 7 wks 3 days!


----------



## AshNAmber

Wow!! Congratulations Jury!! how exciting!!


----------



## Nimyra

Fantastic Jury!!!


----------



## c.30

Congrats Jury, I looooove that picture!! :cloud9:


----------



## Skylark123

Aww thats fantastic Jury! not one but 2 gorgeous babies!!!!!

Big Congratulations!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

2moms still no AF and no BFP for me ](*,) 2 days late now and I am definitely going crazy now!!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Jury, that's fantastic!! Congrats!!

And skylark, you must be going crazy! Limbo is tough. I'm hopeful for you... Always a good thing when AF doesn't show!! Are you testing every day?


----------



## Skylark123

Twice a day! lol I have been using cheapo internet tests my friend bought for us to use but I am now becoming sceptical of those because sometimes theres a ghost line and other times there isnt :brat:

Might get a different type tomorrow. I know these are supposed to be 10mlu. Is there a brand that it just as sensitive and more accurate. I have a digi in the cupboard but I think that is 20 or 25mlu so might not be any use yet.


----------



## Kat S

jury3 said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to pop in and update real quick...we had our first ultrasound today....and we are having twins! Both babies are right on track at 7 wks 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 674929

WOW!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Congrats Jury!! Thats so wonderful :D


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies! We are very excited but a little scared too. Just hope they grow and are born healthy!


----------



## Briss

Ladies can I ask if anyone is in the UK, where do you get donor sperm? I contacted several sperm banks but they all say they only deal with IVf clinics and wont give sperm for at home insemination. why would I want to go through IVF/IUI and pay for it if I can get myself pregnant at home?

p.s. my DH and I are having really hard times over LTTTC, we have sperm issues and I just feel I cant take it any more I am wasting my fertile years waiting for him to sort out his sperm (he needs to quit beer completely but finds it hard cos we are always arguing over TTC, it's like vicious circles that we cant break through). I just want to know I have plan B, because my stats are getting worse and I do not have a lot of time to wait around if I want to have children


----------



## c.30

Hi Briss, 

There are *many* website where you can either place an 'ad' (or just a post like this) and/or browse people's profiles.

I met the donor I was successful with through pride angel; tadpole is another site I met donors through and I've used pollen tree too. Google sperm donor free, for example, and you'll get loads of suggestions. I'm sure the other ladies may have suggestions too :thumbup:

Good luck.


----------



## Briss

c.30, thanks so much! how silly of me, I did not even consider having fresh donor sperm, somehow I just assumed it would be frozen&#8230; I am very new to this. naturally fresh sperm is much better. although how do you know whether your donor is free from any diseases etc, are they licenced or something?


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Briss,

No, known donors aren't licensed. You need to be careful. Do your homework on them and their lifestyle, request current STI testing (at your expense), and trust your gut. There is always a risk of picking up something. Going with an AI-only donor who is monogamous and gets regular testing isn't horribly risky though. That's part of what you have to weigh when making the decision to go rogue like us... Also be sure to consider legal issues - consulting with a family law attorney is a good idea. The legal issues are more complicated with a known at-home donor than they are with doctor-assisted conception.


----------



## Briss

Nimyra, thank you very much for highlighting these issues, definitely something to think about. btw, congratulations on our BFP! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks Briss, 

Pregnancy after a loss is a real trip and I'm more or less out of my mind with worry, but hopefully it will all be worth it. Best of luck to you and keep us posted on your decisions.


----------



## Skylark123

Ok 20 dpo. Did a test this morning. Can anyone see a line??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> Ok 20 dpo. Did a test this morning. Can anyone see a line??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707

Actually, I can. I'm not sure if it's a shadow or what, but I definitely see something. If you're 20DPO, I'm thinking it's positive... test again later/tomorrow, and see if it gets darker! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## c.30

I can see a line and would be inclined to call that a BFP. 

I agree about testing again soon! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks ladies! super excited and going to test again tomorrow to check and see if it gets darker or disappears lol 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm hopeless at.lines usually, but it looks faintly pink to me!


----------



## jury3

I can't open the link...I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks everyone I will update you with tomorrows test hopefully it will be darker! Fx

I am not sure how to post a pic direct on here. I will have to find out to make it easier x


----------



## CmonBFP

Skylark - that's a line FOR SURE!!


----------



## jury3

skylark-I can see the link now...I definitely see a pink line! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I see it!

As for us... Ov seems to be nearing. Last month was ce25 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/31a7b3db79c6889bddf00f73d1b7689f_zpsa03e408b.jpg


----------



## Mummylou23

skylark any update?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Had my tubal reversal today so I'll be joining you in the TTC department very soon!


----------



## jury3

laura-Yay! 

Mummylou-How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while...

brandi-Yay! So exciting :)


----------



## Mummylou23

im doing good thank you apart from come down with flu :( but part from that all good. I am making things for baby. how are you


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome news brandi!
Any update skylark?

As for us... Looks like we're likely to be inseminating tomorrow night!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/31a7b3db79c6889bddf00f73d1b7689f_zpsa03e408b.jpg


----------



## day_dreamer

My donor is no longer donating and I'm all out of options, so it looks like it's the end of the road for me.

Just wanted to say good luck and hope everyone's dreams come true :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feel better soon, mummylou!

Fingers crossed and baby dust laura!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww that's so sad, dreamer.

What made him back out? Mine is doing the same, no longer donating but agreed to donate to me again.

What about finding a new donor?


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry day dreamer xxx

Ladies is 24 hours after a +opk too late to insem?


----------



## Skylark123

We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it :bfp: as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:


----------



## Skylark123

laurac1988 said:


> Sorry day dreamer xxx
> 
> Ladies is 24 hours after a +opk too late to insem?

I dont think so its still worth a shot. I think you have anywhere between 24-72 hours depending on the individual I think GL :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaay skylark! H&h 9 months!

I'm hoping the + doesn't show up until tomorrow morning. Here's this morning
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/9838CA93-7F04-433B-A0CE-6F3AE46332CD-4705-000002787AFCCA6C_zps5a2d1010.jpg


----------



## Skylark123

I got a positive on my opk for 2 days so GL x


----------



## laurac1988

When did you insem Hun?


----------



## jury3

Mummylou23 said:


> im doing good thank you apart from come down with flu :( but part from that all good. I am making things for baby. how are you

Good! Glad to hear it's going well :) 12 weeks! I can't wait to be that far along lol I'm mainly just really tired and nauseous. Stressed about my birth plan options now that we are having twins...but we'll get it figured out.


----------



## 2moms2be

Yay Brandi!!!!

And Laura, I think 24 hours after + OPK is great timing. My surge is long-ish; I get a good solid 2, 2.5 days of positive OPK's, so plenty of lead time. I think you're good though :)

I'm sorry for the bad news day_dreamer... any chance of looking for a new donor?

And happy to see so many mommies to be on this thread! Makes me hopeful for this month. I'm on CD8, planning AI's for Sunday (CD12) and Tuesday (CD14), planning for O on CD15. Hopefully my body will cooperate! Started OPK's today, just to be sure... negative, as expected :haha:


----------



## day_dreamer

BrandiCanucks said:


> Awww that's so sad, dreamer.
> 
> What made him back out? Mine is doing the same, no longer donating but agreed to donate to me again.
> 
> What about finding a new donor?

He's got himself a girlfriend.

I've looked everywhere I can think to look but it appears I live in a donor black hole. There are none within 50 miles and I can't afford to travel. I'll never afford IVF, even as an egg donor so I'm really all out of options.


----------



## Skylark123

day_dreamer said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Awww that's so sad, dreamer.
> 
> What made him back out? Mine is doing the same, no longer donating but agreed to donate to me again.
> 
> What about finding a new donor?
> 
> He's got himself a girlfriend.
> 
> I've looked everywhere I can think to look but it appears I live in a donor black hole. There are none within 50 miles and I can't afford to travel. I'll never afford IVF, even as an egg donor so I'm really all out of options.Click to expand...


Daydreamer I am not too clued up on this side but is there no way of putting an ad up for one somewhere? Dont give up just yet :nope: When one door closes another may still open! Where do you live roughly? We will hunt one down lol

I dont know what is going on with us. We keep testing to see if our bfp gets stronger but in fact its getting weaker to virtually non existent. I am getting really stressed out and disheartened now. I think we may be out now and onto October too. Just going to wait it out now :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry skylark. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx

We are inseminating tonight. Opk turned + this morning


----------



## ticking.clock

excited for you Laura x


----------



## Kat S

Anyone here use Softcups? My sterile cups and syringes didn't arrive in the mail on time, and my OPK was positive last night, so we used Softcups instead. I'm afraid The Swimmers never made it out of the cup and to my cervix, or if all that gunk was just cervical fluid and Preseed! Anyone know if that's a silly thought or not?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Never used softcups. I was successful only with a syringe and a pad on tue first try.


----------



## 2moms2be

Kat S said:


> Anyone here use Softcups? My sterile cups and syringes didn't arrive in the mail on time, and my OPK was positive last night, so we used Softcups instead. I'm afraid The Swimmers never made it out of the cup and to my cervix, or if all that gunk was just cervical fluid and Preseed! Anyone know if that's a silly thought or not?

I had the same thought. I only used the Softcups once (because we had to do it in the car, yikes!), and I hated it. I thought it was disgusting, and I wasn't sure if the "goods" ever made it where they needed to go. My DW tried to mush it around and press it against my cervix, but the next morning, there was all kinds of nastiness in the cup. We use Preseed, too, so my guess is that it was some combination of CM, Preseed, and baby-juice :haha: Definitely not my favorite method. But people have had success with them, so they probably work just fine!


----------



## 2moms2be

Skylark123 said:


> I dont know what is going on with us. We keep testing to see if our bfp gets stronger but in fact its getting weaker to virtually non existent. I am getting really stressed out and disheartened now. I think we may be out now and onto October too. Just going to wait it out now :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry Skylark. That's so stressful. Keep an eye on things. We're here for you <3


----------



## laurac1988

Just did our first insem. Quite a lot came back out. Is that normal?


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi Laura, 

Do you have a soft cup? We found the best way to keep it all from coming back out was to insert syringe, push contents inside and keep syringe in whilst have an orgasm (to suck the stuff up with your cervix) then whilst tilted with your hips up slowly remove syringe and put in soft cup to stop anything coming back out. I also laid with hips up for at least 30 min afterward but you don't have to with soft cup in. You can keep soft cup in up to 12 hours. 

But it is probably ok if some comes out as I'm sure this happens when straight ppl have unprotected sex and end up pregnant. It only takes 1 of the billions of little sperms to make it!

Hope this helps and good luck!!:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. We were going to use a softcup but I left them at home. Next time we definitely will ... But hopefully there won't be a next time


----------



## CmonBFP

Kat we only used softcups for our insems for a whole year with no results. The last two months I started using syringes and I'm considering getting a catheter to get it closer to the cervix. I really thought I'd be successful with softcups because I felt like there was not spillage, but now I think it wasn't getting close enough to the cervix. I may do a combination of syringe/catheter and softcup if I have to do this again next month. 

I am also starting to look for another donor. Anyone have any recommendations of websites that could be good to look on I started looking on knowndonor.


----------



## jury3

I don't remember a lot coming out, but we made sure to squeeze it in slow and I made sure not to get up after. Once we started using softcups it was much easier and I only list a little once. I loved soft cups...got my bfp using them. Donor put donation directly in the cup. I would put the cup in keeping it tilted so it didn't spill out.


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> im doing good thank you apart from come down with flu :( but part from that all good. I am making things for baby. how are you
> 
> Good! Glad to hear it's going well :) 12 weeks! I can't wait to be that far along lol I'm mainly just really tired and nauseous. Stressed about my birth plan options now that we are having twins...but we'll get it figured out.Click to expand...


oh my gosh im just soooooooo happy I could cry! ive checked in here n there hoping to see you got your bfp, and YOU DID, AND WITH TWINS!! oh my gosh how amazing is this. see good things really do happen for those who wait. congrats to you and your wife, you two must be over the moon!


----------



## AshNAmber

laurac1988 said:


> I'm sorry skylark. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> We are inseminating tonight. Opk turned + this morning

yay!! FINALLY!! So excited!!! :happydance: keeping everything crossed for yall hun!! sending loads of baby dust your way :D


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. Insemination is all done. Was surprised by how much came out but reassured by some of my ttc buddies who said that can be pretty normal and the good stuff gets where it needs to go fast.

Amy had a nosebleed this morning which she usually does around ov, so fingers crossed we caught the eggy


----------



## jury3

mizcee18 said:


> oh my gosh im just soooooooo happy I could cry! ive checked in here n there hoping to see you got your bfp, and YOU DID, AND WITH TWINS!! oh my gosh how amazing is this. see good things really do happen for those who wait. congrats to you and your wife, you two must be over the moon!

Awww thanks! Yeah, we were surprised but very happy! How's your baby girl doing?


----------



## 2moms2be

Okay. So now I'm freaking out.

Today is CD11. I'm not expecting to O until Wednesday, CD15. I've been taking OPK's since CD8, because my O will sometimes vary... but I've never O'd 
before CD15. Ever. And last three cycles, it's been consistent.

Took this at 2:30pm, and this is what I got.

Is it just me, or is that awfully dark? It's not totally positive yet, but it's dark enough to have me worried. My donations are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday, and now I'm wondering if I should try to move them up, like... stat.

I'm planning to take another one at 6:30ish and see what it looks like. 

Help?!
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## laurac1988

That is what DP's looked like and the next morning they were +

All the best xx


----------



## Marylicious

Oh wow this is a long tread. I only found it by googling lol as I needed all the info I could find. We are doing home insemination with a syringe after my used needle stick injury at work. We have been trying for 2 years with no success and told we have to use protection until my bloods come back clear. So me and my oh decided not to stop ttc but use a syringe x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know much about OPK's but good luck 2moms!!!!


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> mizcee18 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh im just soooooooo happy I could cry! ive checked in here n there hoping to see you got your bfp, and YOU DID, AND WITH TWINS!! oh my gosh how amazing is this. see good things really do happen for those who wait. congrats to you and your wife, you two must be over the moon!
> 
> Awww thanks! Yeah, we were surprised but very happy! How's your baby girl doing?Click to expand...

my girl is just perfect im so in love! she did awesome in the nicu we were there for a little over 3 weeks, she was ready to come home earlier but she was so small she couldn't make the car ride! we were literally just hanging til she got big enough to sit in the carseat long enough to get home. which was at 34.1 wks, she was 4lbs 10 oz the doctors were so shocked she was doing everything she needed to do to come home at 33 weeks. she was weighed at 7lbs 1 oz today im just loving every minute with her :)


----------



## Mummylou23

skylark any news?


----------



## Skylark123

We keep testing but line has gone completely now :cry: We are all just so fed up of my crazy body. I still havent had AF though but I did have spotting at about 5dpo which I am starting to think may have been a light AF but I am just so confused right now. We are just trying to wait it out and carry on with normal life but its hard when its on your mind no matter what your doing. Im so sick of looking for symptoms. I just feel rubbish and really run down. Just waiting for proper AF I think and put it down to dodgy tests and crazy month :cry:


----------



## jury3

Mizcee-I'm so glad to hear she's doing great! She was born at 30 weeks? I'm sure mine will be early, avg twin birth is 35 weeks...

Skylark-it sounds like maybe a chemical. Have you thought about talking to a doc?


----------



## laurac1988

I definitely think a chemical skylark.


----------



## mizcee18

jury3 said:


> Mizcee-I'm so glad to hear she's doing great! She was born at 30 weeks? I'm sure mine will be early, avg twin birth is 35 weeks...
> 
> Skylark-it sounds like maybe a chemical. Have you thought about talking to a doc?

yeah 30+5 wks, u may have to spend a little time on bedrest, does your local hospital have a nicu?if so I would look into how early they can support the babies, there were girls pregnant with twins on bedrest at the hospital when I was on bedrest too n there were some twins in the nicu born after willow , they didn't have to stay long tho. so do the majority of twins have to be born C-section? our nicu supports babies 26 wks+ but because I was already dilating much earlier I had to travel to another hospital until I made it to 26. hopefully you will make it to 35 n not have to worry about it!


----------



## jury3

That's a good question, I'll have to look into that. I've never even thought about whether or not they could support before a certain age. I know several twins end up being c-section just bc they end up with complications. If I can stay healthy, then I have a better chance of a natural delivery. I have feeling I will be on some type of bed rest before the whole thing is over.


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks ladies. I was trying to convince myself that maybe it was dodgy tests but I think you are right it might have been a chemical although we did also get a positive for OV on the 23rd so inseminated then too just in case it wasnt a chemical so just waiting in limbo now until Af or BFP again. I feel like we have had a 4ww now :wacko: According to my bbt chart I am 6dpo today so think I might do a test Thur/Fri if I can hold off as we are a bit poas addicts. Anyone else testing around then? 

jury how you feeling with the twins? I am excited for you :happydance:


----------



## jury3

I'm feeling like crap! lol I'm so freaking tired, I can sleep 11-12 hours at night and still take a nap during the day which is very unlike me. I'm nauseous about 80% of the day. No throwing up though, just super nauseous. I'm so excited to be getting close to the 2nd trimester so hopefully I feel better and can stop worrying so much lol 

If you are 7dpo now, when did you start testing? That's so early...


----------



## laurac1988

Amy is nausea nausea nausea at the moment. Although I had a tummy bug last week so I think she may have that, but no vomiting as of yet which I did constantly.

I know it's too early to be pregnancy related, but fingers crossed a bfp might be on the way


----------



## jury3

FX'd for you guys!


----------



## Skylark123

jury3 said:


> I'm feeling like crap! lol I'm so freaking tired, I can sleep 11-12 hours at night and still take a nap during the day which is very unlike me. I'm nauseous about 80% of the day. No throwing up though, just super nauseous. I'm so excited to be getting close to the 2nd trimester so hopefully I feel better and can stop worrying so much lol
> 
> If you are 7dpo now, when did you start testing? That's so early...

My 2ww turned into like a month long wait. I had spotting about a month ago which I think was a really light AF but at the time thought it was IB as it happened at about 6dpo. FF has put me as OV on the 23rd Sept due to my bbt chart and also got a positive OPK but also had had the BFP a couple of days before. So basically I am just following FF but I am a bit lost as to where I am as still havent had AF other than the spotting I had. If all that makes sense. When we got the positive OPK we BD again just in case but only the once as we didnt have a clue what was going on. so if I go off 7dpo then I wont be testing until this weekend at least now but just hoping we get answers one way or another. Its all a bit of a mess really :nope:

I always think that morning sickness feels a bit like having a hang over without the fun before hand. Its that sort of 'grey' feeling that gets worse at certain smells. I hope it passes soon for you!


----------



## jury3

Have you thought about making an appointment with the gyno just to check things out? Couldn't hurt for some peace of mind...

Yeah, that's how I've been explaining ms! A hangover that never ends lol


----------



## Skylark123

Yeh I think I'm going give it a little longer then go to doctors. I feel fine just lost the plot a bit with trying to keep track of things. 

At least at 9 weeks you should hopefully turn a corner soon with the ms. I hope with it being twins it isn't like ms double fold! X


----------



## 2moms2be

Ugh, Skylark... how frustrating all of this must be. :hugs: FX that you get some answers soon!

As for me... my almost-positive OPK disappeared (I think it was because my pee was super concentrated; I hadn't had anything to drink in awhile), and I definitely haven't O'd.... I expected my positive-or-almost OPK last night, but so far nothing. Negative as they get. Not the usual fertile CM I get, either. So I'm thinking I'm going to O late this cycle. We got a donation yesterday afternoon in anticipation of the + OPK, and we were supposed to get another one tonight... but if the OPK doesn't turn positive before the evening, I'm going to hold off until I get one. :shrug: Trying to just relax and go with it, so... we'll see what happens!


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the +OPK shows up 2moms!

We are 5/6dpo at the mo and Amy had some pink cm spotting last night. Literally two wipes and it was gone. She still has nausea but that has been around since 2dpo so not chalking that up to much anything


----------



## GrassRoots

Jumping in here after a few months of lurking, it'll be nice to be able to talk with someone about this since it's not something I can share w/ people "IRL". Our first cycle last month was unsuccessful. :( I was really hoping it'd work on the first try because this is not exactly my preferred method of conception, lol. Anyway, cycle 2 is under way and we are doing our first insemination tomorrow night and then another one or two until ovulation (which should be Sundayish). 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## GrassRoots

I think the stress of all of this is messing with my cycles, too, which is really frustrating. I have always been like clockwork, extremely predictable cycles and ovulation, and naturally, the first month we start at-home inseminations, my cycle gets wonky. Gotta be the nerves/stress. Hoping this month things go back to normal, just gauging things based off my prior cycles!


----------



## Mummylou23

any updates sky?


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm having the Cycle From Crazytown. Two days of + OPK's, later than normal but not ridiculously late... the surge lasted about 10 hours less than usual, which I thought was interesting... they went negative, so I assumed I ovulated. Except I was still having EWCM on "ovulation day," which was out of the ordinary, but whatever... it can happen, right? Negative OPK's all day yesterday, I'm expecting my temp rise this morning... and it dropped.

Sigh. No ovulation. Thinking maybe I'm having an anovulatory cycle. Okay. That sucks, but they happen. We missed our last scheduled donation, so I'm thinking everything happens for a reason, so maybe it's to spare me the horror of the man-juice if it's not necessary anyway :haha:

Take a test just for the hell of it around 8:30am today.... and it's as close to positive as they get, without actually being positive.

... Okay? Maybe my girls are trying again! So I'm about to take another OPK, and we're going to try to get a donation this afternoon if it's still almost positive or positive.

After this nonsense, my ovaries are getting a stern talking-to. But after they do their job, because I don't want to piss them off :haha: :wacko:


----------



## GrassRoots

Hope you ovulated after all! Sending baby dust your way! 

We insemed on Thursday and Friday night (got a strong positive OPK on Friday at noon) and I could feel the ovulation twinges yesterday (Sat) so I'm hopeful that our timing was good enough for a BFP! I'm feeling much more optimistic about this than I did last month. I would have preferred to insem one more time last night for safe measure but our donor wasn't available (ended up working a 15 hour day, yikes!) so we will cross our fingers! Back in the 2ww.....boooo! Hate the wait!


----------



## 2moms2be

GrassRoots said:


> Hope you ovulated after all! Sending baby dust your way!
> 
> We insemed on Thursday and Friday night (got a strong positive OPK on Friday at noon) and I could feel the ovulation twinges yesterday (Sat) so I'm hopeful that our timing was good enough for a BFP! I'm feeling much more optimistic about this than I did last month. I would have preferred to insem one more time last night for safe measure but our donor wasn't available (ended up working a 15 hour day, yikes!) so we will cross our fingers! Back in the 2ww.....boooo! Hate the wait!

Thank you! Still no ovulation. Getting negative OPK's. :shrug: I've all but given up on this cycle.

Your timing sounds great! Welcome to the TWW... hope it has a happy ending for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Skylark123

Well ladies :witch: got me big time! 

and with that my friend has pulled out of ttc :cry: She just cant cope with the roller coaster after what they have already been through and are now looking into adoption and fostering. I feel like I have really let everyone down. 

So its the end of the road for our ttc journey. I wish all you lovely lovely ladies the best of luck with yours and really hope you get your bfp soon. I will keep popping back to check!! You have all been fantastic, thank you :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Hun xxx


----------



## firechild30

Hello lovelies! I used to frequent this forum months ago. I needed a break. I come back and see several successes from members I remember. How awesome! Congrats to those of you who finally got your bfps! Good luck to those of you who persevere.

I am weary of beginning this journey again and only intend to try until June 2014. That will make it over ten years of wanting and waiting. We have found a new donor, hoping that perhaps we will successful. We are taking the next month or two to get new paperwork in order and get the medical testing out of the way...again. We will try at home ai, if that is not successful we will try iui. We're looking at possibly trying the stork, and maybe the new digital opks, and maybe a new vitamin regimen-- if you ladies have any advice, please share!


----------



## ace28

Hi ladies, I wanted to introduce myself too! We conceived our first baby using a known donor and some clomid magic :haha:, looking to do it again here real soon!

We're still not sure if we're going to use the same or a different donor- we <3 our donor but he is 4 hours away from us and that makes it hard to do more than one insem/cycle. We found a donor in our city willing to help so we are considering using him.

Regardless, we hope to have another little one on the way! It would be great if it happened before Christmas but lord knows we'll see.

Nice to "meet" you all! Look forward to following everyone's journeys.


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome Ace! I switched donors for my second due to distance issues as well. 

Welcome back firechild! <3

Sorry to hear that SkyLark. It is a crazy ride for surrogates and hopeful parents as well. And Adoption/Fostering is another wild ride. I wish them great luck with all that will entail. Don't blame yourself. This is how these things go. Its so hard not having control over what happens and when. <3


----------



## ace28

Nimyra said:


> Welcome Ace! I switched donors for my second due to distance issues as well.

Oh good so it's not just us! Can i ask- what did you say to your first donor when you switched? We don't want to sound ungrateful and like I said, we really loved him- he was an amazing guy. It's just so HARD to meet up with him due to distance!


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi fire & ace :) :)

And I'm sorry, Skylark... you definitely didn't let anyone down. This is a crazy journey, and we all have to come through it in our own way. It's really, for the most part, beyond our control. You were very generous and kind to offer, and I hope that your friend has lots of luck building a family in whatever method she chooses. You're always welcome here :hugs:

On my end... still no ovulation. :nope: OPK line is getting dark _again_ (not positive yet), but I don't trust it anymore. I'm thinking I'll probably just abandon this cycle and wait for AF to start over. I've already gotten three wasted donations and am feeling rather hopeless.

FX for the rest of you, and I will be back for cycle #4! I'm considering starting Vitex and seeing if it helps keep me regular. I was regular for three cycles before this one, but before that, had some irregular months. So I dunno. :shrug:


----------



## c.30

Just popping in to say hello to all the newbies :hi: and a big welcome back to Firechild, I've often wondered how you were :D

Good luck to all and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## ace28

2moms2be said:


> Hi fire & ace :) :)
> 
> And I'm sorry, Skylark... you definitely didn't let anyone down. This is a crazy journey, and we all have to come through it in our own way. It's really, for the most part, beyond our control. You were very generous and kind to offer, and I hope that your friend has lots of luck building a family in whatever method she chooses. You're always welcome here :hugs:
> 
> On my end... still no ovulation. :nope: OPK line is getting dark _again_ (not positive yet), but I don't trust it anymore. I'm thinking I'll probably just abandon this cycle and wait for AF to start over. I've already gotten three wasted donations and am feeling rather hopeless.
> 
> FX for the rest of you, and I will be back for cycle #4! I'm considering starting Vitex and seeing if it helps keep me regular. I was regular for three cycles before this one, but before that, had some irregular months. So I dunno. :shrug:

Hi again! Funny seeing you here. :)

Sorry about the OPKs... it definitely doesn't look like you've ovulated yet! How frustrating! 

I'm still on the same cycle I was on when we were in the TWW thread. No ovulation for me yet either! Ah, well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so happy!!! My surgeon gave me the go ahead to TTC this month!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

Got my fx for you guys x


----------



## AshNAmber

Still waiting around for O :coffee:


----------



## Nimyra

Ace,

I didnt say anything at all. He's 3000 miles away and busy with his own life. :). But I'm sure he'd understand either way. Traveling is tough on short notice even without a toddler.


----------



## GrassRoots

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting! Can't believe I'm only 3DPO, uuggghhhhhhhhh! The 2ww is the WORST!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I would LOVE to be in the 2WW. It's been like, two years for me and waiting the next 18 days to ovulation is KILLING me, now that I finally am fertile again!


----------



## GrassRoots

Aw, I totally understand! :( We have been trying for a couple of years, what's a few more days, right?! Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exactly! It'll all be worth it when that baby arrives in our arms.


----------



## ace28

Nimyra said:


> Ace,
> 
> I didnt say anything at all. He's 3000 miles away and busy with his own life. :). But I'm sure he'd understand either way. Traveling is tough on short notice even without a toddler.

ah, I see. Ours is only 3 hours away and we talk to him regularly and he knows we're trying again, so I had to say something. And then he came back with the most wonderful supportive reply, and I was like- great. how am I supposed to leave you now?! :haha:



BrandiCanucks said:


> I would LOVE to be in the 2WW. It's been like, two years for me and waiting the next 18 days to ovulation is KILLING me, now that I finally am fertile again!

MEEEEEE too. for that matter, I would love AF to show. freakin' CD49 and counting...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

AF is due for me on Sunday. Since I had my reversal, though, it could come early or it could come a bit late. I'm just hoping it comes on time so it doesn't complicate inseminations. My surgeon gave me the go ahead to start trying after my next period, and said if I'm not pregnant from this upcoming cycle, he's doing a dye test to make sure my tubes didn't close again. So hopefully it doesn't take long!


----------



## CmonBFP

AF arrived :(

Feeling kinda bummed out and searching for a new donor.

Read some research about how lots of sperm need to reach the egg to break the shell so if not enough sperm reach the egg (or not enough times inseminating during fertile period) then there is less chance that the sperm can break into the egg.
So inseminating only twice during fertile period which has been my average might not be enough.....
Feeling kinda bummed that it's been over a year ttc :(


----------



## ace28

CmonBFP said:


> AF arrived :(
> 
> Feeling kinda bummed out and searching for a new donor.
> 
> Read some research about how lots of sperm need to reach the egg to break the shell so if not enough sperm reach the egg (or not enough times inseminating during fertile period) then there is less chance that the sperm can break into the egg.
> So inseminating only twice during fertile period which has been my average might not be enough.....
> Feeling kinda bummed that it's been over a year ttc :(

I'm sorry. *hugs*

FYI, two or even one insem can be enough- we got our son from just one insem. But I think it also depends on donor sperm count.


----------



## 2moms2be

ace28 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi fire & ace :) :)
> 
> And I'm sorry, Skylark... you definitely didn't let anyone down. This is a crazy journey, and we all have to come through it in our own way. It's really, for the most part, beyond our control. You were very generous and kind to offer, and I hope that your friend has lots of luck building a family in whatever method she chooses. You're always welcome here :hugs:
> 
> On my end... still no ovulation. :nope: OPK line is getting dark _again_ (not positive yet), but I don't trust it anymore. I'm thinking I'll probably just abandon this cycle and wait for AF to start over. I've already gotten three wasted donations and am feeling rather hopeless.
> 
> FX for the rest of you, and I will be back for cycle #4! I'm considering starting Vitex and seeing if it helps keep me regular. I was regular for three cycles before this one, but before that, had some irregular months. So I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> Hi again! Funny seeing you here. :)
> 
> Sorry about the OPKs... it definitely doesn't look like you've ovulated yet! How frustrating!
> 
> I'm still on the same cycle I was on when we were in the TWW thread. No ovulation for me yet either! Ah, well.Click to expand...

Oh, God bless you. If I make it to CD40-something with no O, I'm going to take up drinking :drunk:

OPK's are still negative. EWCM is back. :shrug: I'm about to run out of OPK's. I have 100 more on order... if I don't get them before I run out, I'm taking it as a sign and just throwing in the towel on this cycle. 

](*,)


----------



## ace28

2moms2be said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi fire & ace :) :)
> 
> And I'm sorry, Skylark... you definitely didn't let anyone down. This is a crazy journey, and we all have to come through it in our own way. It's really, for the most part, beyond our control. You were very generous and kind to offer, and I hope that your friend has lots of luck building a family in whatever method she chooses. You're always welcome here :hugs:
> 
> On my end... still no ovulation. :nope: OPK line is getting dark _again_ (not positive yet), but I don't trust it anymore. I'm thinking I'll probably just abandon this cycle and wait for AF to start over. I've already gotten three wasted donations and am feeling rather hopeless.
> 
> FX for the rest of you, and I will be back for cycle #4! I'm considering starting Vitex and seeing if it helps keep me regular. I was regular for three cycles before this one, but before that, had some irregular months. So I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> Hi again! Funny seeing you here. :)
> 
> Sorry about the OPKs... it definitely doesn't look like you've ovulated yet! How frustrating!
> 
> I'm still on the same cycle I was on when we were in the TWW thread. No ovulation for me yet either! Ah, well.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, God bless you. If I make it to CD40-something with no O, I'm going to take up drinking :drunk:
> 
> OPK's are still negative. EWCM is back. :shrug: I'm about to run out of OPK's. I have 100 more on order... if I don't get them before I run out, I'm taking it as a sign and just throwing in the towel on this cycle.
> 
> ](*,)Click to expand...


Thanks! I've been feeling a lot of cramps today and had some weird glob-y cream colored semi-stretchy CM, but OPKs are negative. I'm so confused still! I even POAS and it was BFN, of course. So now I'm hoping it's the :witch: showing up so I can just start over! I'm taking soy next cycle so we'll see how that goes.

I hope your cycle turns around for you!


----------



## firechild30

Good luck to those of you in tww and waiting to o. I see doc tomorrow to discuss where we go from here. Hoping to get some time this weekend to finish up donor contract. If you girls have any helpful advice on items to include, please do tell. 

Trying to get back in the swing of temping, but having a hard time remembering before I get out of bed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What kinds of things do you have already, fire?


----------



## firechild30

BrandiCanucks said:


> What kinds of things do you have already, fire?

So far, releasing all financial commitment of donor, confidentially based on a need to know basis (giving the exception of doctors and lawyers), agreement that if a child is conceived he will make no effects to contact child but will be provide contact information so that when we decide to disclose his identity the child he might be contacted. We have lots of items concerning the roles of each person involve- that he will have no involvement and my husband will be daddy.
I am trying to have all bases covered.


----------



## ace28

firechild30 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> What kinds of things do you have already, fire?
> 
> So far, releasing all financial commitment of donor, confidentially based on a need to know basis (giving the exception of doctors and lawyers), agreement that if a child is conceived he will make no effects to contact child but will be provide contact information so that when we decide to disclose his identity the child he might be contacted. We have lots of items concerning the roles of each person involve- that he will have no involvement and my husband will be daddy.
> I am trying to have all bases covered.Click to expand...

I wish I knew how to attach something to this... we used a donor contract with our donor that was lovely! Covered basically everything, LOL. I will try to post it. Warning: it's going to be VERY VERY LONG.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

firechild30 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> What kinds of things do you have already, fire?
> 
> So far, releasing all financial commitment of donor, confidentially based on a need to know basis (giving the exception of doctors and lawyers), agreement that if a child is conceived he will make no effects to contact child but will be provide contact information so that when we decide to disclose his identity the child he might be contacted. We have lots of items concerning the roles of each person involve- that he will have no involvement and my husband will be daddy.
> I am trying to have all bases covered.Click to expand...

I gave my donor the option...no contact at all with the child throughout her life, with the exception of medical needs, such as genetic testing; not meeting the child until she is 18, or meeting her before she is 18, ONLY if she asks to.

In the end, we agreed that I would send pictures and updates, and that there would be no contact between him and the child until she is 18, with the exception of medical emergencies.

We agreed that in the event of, God forbid, she passed away, I would contact him with any funeral and burial details if he wished to attend.

I included the purpose of the donation and contract (the purpose was conceiving and the healthy and safe delivery of a child), that I release him of all financial and parental responsibility of the child. His name will not be on the birth certificate, and that I will not pursue any sort of financial assistance from him, before her birth, during her life, or after her natural and accidental death.

I said that I would contact him for medical issues, such as genetic testing, ONLY if it deemed necessary for a diagnosis from a medical professional.

I also put in rules for the donor...that he was forfeiting all parental rights and would not seek contact with her until she is 18, that he also will not pursue custody or visitation with her, etc.

We agreed that over the course of donating, we would split the travelling needed for the donations. He took the first round (all we needed was one), and that I would reimburse him for his travels, and then I would take the second round of travelling and so on.

We agreed that all scheduled donations would be made at least one week in advance, so as to ensure everyone is available during the proper time in the cycle. (This one doesn't work for everyone, but I know I ovulate on CD13 so this was easy for us) In the event of a cancellation, everyone will make their best efforts to provide at least 24 hours notice.

That's pretty much all we put in there. Unfortunately, for him, he found out the hard way that in Canada, the contract means nothing, and that the best interests of the child go above the contract. One of the women he donated to ended up not being able to support her child and took him to court for child support, and while he still does not see the child (mother refuses despite the court order), he is still paying $600 a month in child support to a child he was never supposed to know, and whom he doesn't know. It was after this incident that he stopped donating.

Our contract is somewhat void now..mutually agreed upon, as, over the last three years, we have grown to be close friends, and recently started a relationship. He still has not met our daughter, and I'm holding off on that for now, so as not to confuse her. But we are going to start trying again for our Number 2, at the end of October.


----------



## ace28

*Okay, everyone, a few people were discussing donor contracts so I figured I would post the one we used. It's basically covered EVERYTHING and our lawyer ok'd it, so if you need a starting place for your own contract (or just want to copy this verbatim!) check it out! Our contract was specifically for us not wanting a lot of contact and the donor did not want to have parental rights or be financially responsible in any way.*[/COLOR]


Spoiler
*Semen Donor Agreement Specifying Terms, Conditions, and Agreements For the Donation of Semen to be Used for the Purposes of Artificial Insemination*​
This agreement is made this ___ day of _____________, 2011, by and among ______________________________ [biological mother's name], hereafter referred to as "Recipient," __________________________ [Recipients partner and presumptive second Adoptive parent], hereafter referred to as Adoptive Party, and ___________________________________ [donors name], hereafter referred to as "Donor."

NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the promises of each other, Donor and Recipient, and Adoptive Party agree as follows:

Each clause of this agreement is separate from the others and should a court refuse to enforce one or more clauses of this agreement, the others are still valid and in full effect. ______________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)



Donor agrees and understands that the purpose of the insemination is to produce a child or children. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)


Recipient and Adoptive Party agree to pay for Donor's Infectious Disease/STD screening, if current records are not available. Donor agrees to be tested for sexually transmitted diseases including the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV). A copy of the Donor's examination and testing results shall be provided to Recipient prior to insemination. If the medical examination and testing reveal that the Donor has a sexually transmitted disease or may transmit a genetic defect, Recipient and Adoptive Party may cancel this agreement by giving notice of such cancellation to Donor. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)


Donor understands that he is providing, free of charge, his semen for artificial insemination and agrees in advance to consent to the adoption of any child conceived through this process by the Adoptive Party. Donor waives paternity rights, if any, to a child conceived through artificial insemination of sperm donated pursuant to this agreement. Donor agrees not to attempt to form a parent-child relationship with Recipient's child. Each party acknowledges and agrees that the relinquishment of all rights, as stated above, is final and irrevocable. _______________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)



Recipient, Adoptive Party, and Donor agree that Recipient and Adoptive Party hereby relinquish any and all rights to hold Donor legally and financially responsible for any child or children who results from the artificial insemination procedure using the Donors semen. Each party agrees the Donor shall not be named as the father on the birth certificate of any child or children born from the artificial insemination using Donors sperm. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)


Each party acknowledges and agrees that she or he signed this agreement voluntarily and freely, of his or her own choice, without any duress of any kind whatsoever. It is further acknowledged that each party understands the meaning and significance of each provision of this agreement. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)


There are no promises, understandings or agreements between the parties other than those expressly stated in this agreement. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)


This agreement shall be construed under and in accordance with the laws of the State of ________. ___________________________ (Donor, Recipient, and Adoptive Party Initials)



__________________________________________________________
Signature of Recipient and Date

__________________________________________________________
Signature of Donor and Date

__________________________________________________________
Signature of Adoptive Party and Date


----------



## 2moms2be

ace28 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi fire & ace :) :)
> 
> And I'm sorry, Skylark... you definitely didn't let anyone down. This is a crazy journey, and we all have to come through it in our own way. It's really, for the most part, beyond our control. You were very generous and kind to offer, and I hope that your friend has lots of luck building a family in whatever method she chooses. You're always welcome here :hugs:
> 
> On my end... still no ovulation. :nope: OPK line is getting dark _again_ (not positive yet), but I don't trust it anymore. I'm thinking I'll probably just abandon this cycle and wait for AF to start over. I've already gotten three wasted donations and am feeling rather hopeless.
> 
> FX for the rest of you, and I will be back for cycle #4! I'm considering starting Vitex and seeing if it helps keep me regular. I was regular for three cycles before this one, but before that, had some irregular months. So I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> Hi again! Funny seeing you here. :)
> 
> Sorry about the OPKs... it definitely doesn't look like you've ovulated yet! How frustrating!
> 
> I'm still on the same cycle I was on when we were in the TWW thread. No ovulation for me yet either! Ah, well.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, God bless you. If I make it to CD40-something with no O, I'm going to take up drinking :drunk:
> 
> OPK's are still negative. EWCM is back. :shrug: I'm about to run out of OPK's. I have 100 more on order... if I don't get them before I run out, I'm taking it as a sign and just throwing in the towel on this cycle.
> 
> ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've been feeling a lot of cramps today and had some weird glob-y cream colored semi-stretchy CM, but OPKs are negative. I'm so confused still! I even POAS and it was BFN, of course. So now I'm hoping it's the :witch: showing up so I can just start over! I'm taking soy next cycle so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I hope your cycle turns around for you!Click to expand...


Ugh, I feel your frustration. Hang in there; maybe it's just a crazy cycle... :shrug: Our bodies are so nutty sometimes.

I got another positive OPK today!!! Whee! Way darker than anything else I've seen this cycle. Glaring. No mistaking it. Like, twice as dark as the control line, haha. So I'm hoping this is finally it. Trying to get another donation... have to check with my donor and see if he's available. But this is my last damn try. If there's no O after this, I'm calling it quits for this cycle.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Does anyone know where I can order collection cups online that will be here in the next two weeks and are sterile? I'm not quite recovered enough for NI right now, so we're gonna do AI and I can't find any in my local drug store


----------



## firechild30

Thanks for the input ladies! I just discovered that my state has no specific laws regarding ai, and that if a married couple has a baby, the husband's name automatically goes on birth certificate. I definitely still want a contract, but thought it was interesting. Apparently, contracts concerning ai may be void in particular states.

Looks like next cycle we will do our first insemination. Need to have some tests done, but can certainly begin trying in the meantime. DH is super excited


----------



## justhoping

sm1x09x said:


> MommyTammyPA said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Rumpskin!
> 
> Debbie! How wonderful! I love the "Debbie is keeping me warm for mummy and daddy" that is so sweet! Such an amazing thing you are doing!
> 
> I am hoping & praying the insemination works first try... otherwise it may be another year before we can afford to try again! We have been saving for this one attempt!
> 
> Did you try anything different on the 3rd attempt that may have helped? If you don't mind me asking, were you using fresh sperm? We will be using frozen donor sperm.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Well we used fresh samples every month. For the first 2 months, I used the syringe and then placed the instead cup in. The last month we did, I done 1st day using preseed oil, used the syringe and then didn't use a cup, 2nd day I used preseed, used the syringe and then placed the cup in, 3rd day no preseed and no syringe, just poured the sample straight into the cup. I don't know which day worked obviously lol but we like to think it was the first dayas we did insems at my couples house that day so the baby would have been conceived in their bed :) However, while other months I spent a long time with my legs up the wall and bum in the air, this month I laid down for about half an hour afterwards and then made a point of sitting down for long periods of time as you would normally in an upright position because then your cervix is dipping straight into the cup of sperm.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this post is a bit graphic!
> 
> Hope it helps though :)Click to expand...


question do u put the preseed in the cup and if so how much?

thanks in advance


----------



## ace28

BrandiCanucks said:


> Does anyone know where I can order collection cups online that will be here in the next two weeks and are sterile? I'm not quite recovered enough for NI right now, so we're gonna do AI and I can't find any in my local drug store

I have two questions/comments: What is NI? I see it mentioned alllll the time and I don't know what it is!!!

2) If you're just doing at home insems, amazon.com has plenty of cups like you're talking about. I don't think they have to be sterile as long as you're doing ICI, although it certainly doesn't hurt ("normal sex" is certainly NOT sterile, right? :haha:). We ordered some from amazon but then realized that our donor prefers to give a sample directly into an instead cup- easy peasy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When I conceived my daughter, he made his deposit into a Dixie cup and I sucked it up with a syringe and deposited the deposit at the entrance of the cervix and it took on the first donation.

I suggested the same but apparently he has other plans and asked for sterile cups? Still waiting to hear back from him hahaha

NI is Natural Insemination, so, sex.

I got Brooke's Prediction back tonight...not quite sure how to feel about all of it, but she was right about some of it.



> Hi Brandi....What I'm being shown is a BOY coming in, but not right away..I could be wrong, but they're showing "delays"...I have to say Dec/Jan for conception or when you find out. They're also showing "changes"...I'm feeling this is "meds" related, if this makes sense. When I pull cards on M***, your donor, for some reason I'm getting "conflicts" and "anxiety" around him...does this make sense? I do think he'll follow through with it, but right now a little "on the fence"??? Let me know if you can validate this, if you know! He may not be expressing this to you.
> Of course there's a chance I'm misinterpreting the message! Also what's this about a "phone call"...appears to be an important call coming in soon...a call you've been waiting for. Let me know if this makes sense!
> Keep me posted!
> Blessings, Brooke

Well, the meds, at my followup a few days ago, my surgeon told me that my iron is low and he prescribed me some iron supplements. But, on top of that, he also told me that if I was not pregnant by November, to call and they will book the followup dye test, so there is a possibility that more meds might come out of that.

Now with M***, prior to agreeing to take the friendship to the next level, he expressed to me that he was no longer donating because of one of the women pursing child support from him, and despite the contract, she won. So he had told me he is iffy about donating again, but that he would donate.

He also did tell me a few days ago that he's getting cold feet about Natural Insemination, so it's possible that he doesn't want to go too far too quickly, because he said we can still definitely do Artificial. I'm okay with that, because I don't feel like my body is ready for sex yet anyway because of the surgery.

As for the phone call...I'm trying to think and I really can't think of anything, but if I get an important call that jogs my memory, I will definitely update.

I like Brooke's prediction more than Jenny's, lol...with having conception in December or January rather than the end of next year...and the part about a boy. I REALLY want another boy, but will love another girl too.

Just waiting for Cheri's now!


----------



## burrr

Hi, 

I've been reading your contract situations with interest and wondered if anyone had any experience or insight into my possible situation.

One of my options for TTC now is to use donated sperm from a man who I kind of know. He's married to one of my friends and he's offered to donate. He's donated through clinics before so he's aware of the implications of donating and has recently been screened.

Obviously, with us women being friends, it won't be a situation whereby they never have any contact with the child until it's 18. My friend and I don't see each other a great deal but are on FB and Twitter together and I do plan to put photos up there if I ever get to have a child. The donation will simply be a donation, I'm in a civil partnership so my partner will be on the birth certificate as second parent. I don't intend for him to visit and meet the child because it is his child. If I meet my friend with the child and he happens to see it, it will be as if any other husband of my friends meets my child, no special relationship.

I would like to have the opportunity to request medical access if he grants it but I'll understand if he doesn't want it.

Anyone had a contract with a situation a bit like this? I found it easier to think through the issues with the thought of using a stranger but now it's someone I kind of know, through someone else, it's a bit more complicated.

I am also reading with interest your methods and timings, hoping to learn from you all as you go along and be able to join in a couple of months, if we do go ahead using this donor.


----------



## HopefulFairy

question do u put the preseed in the cup and if so how much?

thanks in advance[/QUOTE]

Hi we put 1ml in bottom of soft cup but use syringe in AI and put cup in afterwards x


----------



## firechild30

BrandiCanucks said:


> Does anyone know where I can order collection cups online that will be here in the next two weeks and are sterile? I'm not quite recovered enough for NI right now, so we're gonna do AI and I can't find any in my local drug store

I used test county. There's also always softcups.


----------



## firechild30

c.30 said:


> Just popping in to say hello to all the newbies :hi: and a big welcome back to Firechild, I've often wondered how you were :D
> 
> Good luck to all and lots and lots of :dust:

Look at your beautiful girl! She is sooooo big. I heard Leah had success while I was away, but haven't seen her on the board in a while. I thought I remembered that their wedding would be around this time. Do you love being mummy? I bet it is worth all the craziness we all go through to try to get pregnant. Any plans of future siblings;)?

DH and I have decided to only try until June 2014. Our new donor is biologically related to DH so he is ecstatic. The process is so hard on me that we have decided if it doesn't work in this time frame, we will create different goals for our life and family. My main objective this time is to not be consumed by trying, but to keep enjoying my life while we try. The disappointments just hurt too much.


----------



## Kiwi2307

Hi ladies. Feeling a bit down in the dumps so need some positive vibes (if possible in the situation). Can only get one donation, tomorrow, but in previous months I've ovulated the day of pos opk and I got my pos today! Is it worth still trying. Will be at least 36 hours after positive/peak opk?


----------



## Mummylou23

yes it is xxx
As for leahmsta she hasn't been on since 25th sept bit worrying.


----------



## Nimyra

That's tough, Kiwi. I'd take the donation anyway for sure. There is still a chance. What I learned is that even if I usually ovulate the day of post opk, that won't necessarily happen every month. Some months I didn't ovulate until 2 or 3 days after! So, just try to relax and do what you can do.

There is so much of this that we simply cannot control. If your donor isn't available as much as you need, you can use the time to start looking for another, but if he's really the donor of your dreams, then you need to just do what you can do, and not stress about the months where things don't go quite right.

Best of luck to you this month.


----------



## LunaBean

I would still try too, sometimes you can ovulate late!


----------



## Nimyra

Luna! I've missed you. What's the news? How long have you been TTC #2? How is everything going with work, love, Noah? Are you still child-minding?


----------



## c.30

firechild30 said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hello to all the newbies :hi: and a big welcome back to Firechild, I've often wondered how you were :D
> 
> Good luck to all and lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Look at your beautiful girl! She is sooooo big. I heard Leah had success while I was away, but haven't seen her on the board in a while. I thought I remembered that their wedding would be around this time. Do you love being mummy? I bet it is worth all the craziness we all go through to try to get pregnant. Any plans of future siblings;)?
> 
> DH and I have decided to only try until June 2014. Our new donor is biologically related to DH so he is ecstatic. The process is so hard on me that we have decided if it doesn't work in this time frame, we will create different goals for our life and family. My main objective this time is to not be consumed by trying, but to keep enjoying my life while we try. The disappointments just hurt too much.Click to expand...

Yeah some people drop off the radar once they get their BFP, I doubt it's anything to worry about, hopefully she and her partner are just enjoying their new journey :D being a mummy is *awesome*, this little girl brings me so much happiness and I still look at her at times, think of what I went through :wacko: and I'm amazed that I produced something as beautiful <3 yes, I've already talked with my donor about a sibling, he says he's ready when I am. I would like to clear Deanna's first birthday so past April but yes, there's a definite possibility of more LOs in my future, I certainly can't see myself stopping at one :winkwink:

I wish you all the luck in the world, the lengths I went to, the travelling mostly, when TTC was insane, lol. It did take over my life and was like a full time job, which was fine for me, but yes, trying to keep some normality is very important too :thumbup:


----------



## GrassRoots

Starting to feel a little deflated - 9DPO today and took a test and there's no hint of a line at all. :( Dangit. I'm assuming if it's not positive by tomorrow, it's pretty likely that I'm not pregnant but still holding out hope...I really don't want to do this again, lol. This process is not fun, as you all know.


----------



## Kiwi2307

Stick with it Grassroots, 10dpo is still early for a BFP.
So I got the donation last night and according to
Opk I'm 1dpo, but waiting for FF to
Confirm in the next few days. Very slim chance but hey you gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## ace28

I agree Grassroots, stay with it! 9dpo is waaaaaay early... I didn't get my BFP until 12DPO!!!!

Update for me: I finally am starting my AF I hope. Loooots of brown yuck today so hopefully this is the start of this cycle! I'm both elated and worried: we have a new KD in mind who has said he will do it and is perfect, but he is only available for a certain window and then he goes back to Afghanistan until June! He's availabel through mid-November... hopefully that will work and hopefully we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope you're able to get in a donation and a BFP before then, ace

AFM, AF is starting one day late. Glad I don't have to wait too long. 13 days until I can get started on this journey again!


----------



## firechild30

Good luck girls!
Grassroots- I agree it is too early to give up hope, at the same time, I know how trying this whole thing is. When I am feeling bummy and loosing hope, I go read some success stories.

Still having some trouble with temping at consistent times- but using a temp adjuster. Really think I ovulated yesterday or today. I have started wondering if maybe I am megadosing on the supplements and if that may have a negative impact when we start insemination next month. I take a prenatal multivitamin, fish oil, evening primrose, low dose aspirin, b complex, selenium, l-arginine, and a little extra folic acid. I have a tendency to overthink things.lol 
I want so badly for us to have success this time, as we all want success. It's just scary that if we don't achieve by June, it's all over and I just have to come to terms with being childless. I try to push that to the back of my brain and just be positive and hopeful, but it rears it's head often. What are you girls doing to keep the stress low and relax?


----------



## LunaBean

I keep forgetting to temp! Will just use opks and hope they work! Cd6 here,so meeting the donor next week


----------



## firechild30

Trying to get some online orders in motion in preparation for next cycle's insemination. DH is scared to death that our new donor is going to back out of this, he has even had several nightmares. He was not nearly as excited about last donor. If we are successful with this donor, it would mean that DH will be biologically related to the child, and that we already have a comprehensive medical history. Also, this child would be biologically related to step-children. 

Does anyone have any info on sterilizing collection cups ourselves? As we have already spent thousands on testing and meds and physician assisted attempts and supplies- we are trying to save everywhere we can. However, I have read so much on the dangers of introducing bacteria into the reproductive tract, and the risk of PID that it's a little unnerving to me to just use anything. Donor goes for STD next Friday. After results, we finalize contract details with lawyer.

Is anyone using the new advanced digital opks? 
I keep you girls waiting to o and in tww in my thoughts constantly. Hope to see some BFPs!


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope: 

I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.

So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)

Back to TWW'ing... :coffee: 

Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder. 

I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:


----------



## ace28

2moms2be said:


> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:

Hang in there. I definitely understand the frustration with the donor sperm and not being able to just hop into bed!

The cramps- I'm not sure, tbh. I usually get O cramps so they are not unusual for me.

Just a quick question- looking at your chart, are you sure you didn't O a day earlier than you think?


----------



## Nimyra

firechild30 said:


> Does anyone have any info on sterilizing collection cups ourselves? As we have already spent thousands on testing and meds and physician assisted attempts and supplies- we are trying to save everywhere we can. However, I have read so much on the dangers of introducing bacteria into the reproductive tract, and the risk of PID that it's a little unnerving to me to just use anything. Donor goes for STD next Friday. After results, we finalize contract details with lawyer.

FireChild,

I think the risks are overblown. I mean... most of us take baths (bacteria) and have sex (bacteria) - I don't think a well-washed collection cup is a serious risk factor for developing an infection. I mean, how would the cup contract herpes, gonorrhea, or syphallis anyway? 

And I don't know about you all, but I'm a pretty dedicated cervix checker... which I did with washed hands (but not sterilized and without gloves). 

I also usually reused my collection cup when I was trying for my daughter back in 2009. - I just washed it thoroughly with dish soap and rinsed very well to ensure no soap residue. 

But if you are concerned, I would just get your sample right in a new softcup and syringe it out (or just insert it) from there. 

:thumbup:


----------



## ace28

Hey grassroots, any updates?


----------



## 2moms2be

ace28 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there. I definitely understand the frustration with the donor sperm and not being able to just hop into bed!
> 
> The cramps- I'm not sure, tbh. I usually get O cramps so they are not unusual for me.
> 
> Just a quick question- looking at your chart, are you sure you didn't O a day earlier than you think?Click to expand...


Thanks for listening to me whine ;) I'm back on the horse now. I think, anyway. Ha! Til my next meltdown! 

And FF originally had my crosshairs the day before, and I manually adjusted them, because I woke up on Saturday to a very definitively positive OPK, and I had EWCM til about midday, then it dried right up. That fits my O pattern, so I'm almost positive I O'd on Saturday, not Friday. I think my temp was just a little higher on Friday for whatever reason. It's about on par with a lot of my pre-O temps.


----------



## ace28

2moms2be said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there. I definitely understand the frustration with the donor sperm and not being able to just hop into bed!
> 
> The cramps- I'm not sure, tbh. I usually get O cramps so they are not unusual for me.
> 
> Just a quick question- looking at your chart, are you sure you didn't O a day earlier than you think?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening to me whine ;) I'm back on the horse now. I think, anyway. Ha! Til my next meltdown!
> 
> And FF originally had my crosshairs the day before, and I manually adjusted them, because I woke up on Saturday to a very definitively positive OPK, and I had EWCM til about midday, then it dried right up. That fits my O pattern, so I'm almost positive I O'd on Saturday, not Friday. I think my temp was just a little higher on Friday for whatever reason. It's about on par with a lot of my pre-O temps.Click to expand...

Ah gotcha. You know your body best! I hope you caught the eggie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firechild30

2moms2be said:


> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:

Almost everything about trying to conceive this way is stressful. Especially the fact that most times we are juggling multiple schedules. Work schedules, ovulation schedules, possibly partner's schedules, donor's schedules, and if you already have children- their schedules too! There's temping and taking supplements, opk tests, checking cervical mucus and position, then insemination and waiting and more peeing on sticks! Not to mention that lots of us are trying to nurture our relationship, and keep friends for support. I don't think it's uncommon to get overwhelmed- no matter where you are in your journey. We just took six months off, and just preparation for trying again stresses me...and I'm so scared of the disappointments. We just have to remember how wonderful it will be if we get to hold our babies in our arms- then it's all worth it.
Hang in there! And remember, you always have a place to come where you can empty your mind:)


----------



## GrassRoots

ace28 said:


> Hey grassroots, any updates?

Thanks for asking! I was 11dpo this morning and it was a glaring negative :( AF is due in 3 days now so I'm thinking I'm most likely out for this month. such a bummer. I was really hoping this wouldn't take more than a cycle or two, although I really should have known that my luck is not that good, lol.


----------



## ace28

firechild30 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Almost everything about trying to conceive this way is stressful. Especially the fact that most times we are juggling multiple schedules. Work schedules, ovulation schedules, possibly partner's schedules, donor's schedules, and if you already have children- their schedules too! There's temping and taking supplements, opk tests, checking cervical mucus and position, then insemination and waiting and more peeing on sticks! Not to mention that lots of us are trying to nurture our relationship, and keep friends for support. I don't think it's uncommon to get overwhelmed- no matter where you are in your journey. We just took six months off, and just preparation for trying again stresses me...and I'm so scared of the disappointments. We just have to remember how wonderful it will be if we get to hold our babies in our arms- then it's all worth it.
> Hang in there! And remember, you always have a place to come where you can empty your mind:)Click to expand...

Hey Fire, are you taking OPKs? Just wondering cause from your chart right now, it looks like you could have ovulated CD12!



GrassRoots said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> Hey grassroots, any updates?
> 
> Thanks for asking! I was 11dpo this morning and it was a glaring negative :( AF is due in 3 days now so I'm thinking I'm most likely out for this month. such a bummer. I was really hoping this wouldn't take more than a cycle or two, although I really should have known that my luck is not that good, lol.Click to expand...

Awwww. I'm sorry it was a BFN. :hugs: Hang in there though, I like to tell people about my BFP: it was a negative 7-12DPO, on 12 DPO I tested with FMU and then right before bed and both negative. 13DPO I woke up and said what the heck, I'll test again... and BFP! So it can literally be BFN one day and BFP the next.


----------



## 2moms2be

firechild30 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Almost everything about trying to conceive this way is stressful. Especially the fact that most times we are juggling multiple schedules. Work schedules, ovulation schedules, possibly partner's schedules, donor's schedules, and if you already have children- their schedules too! There's temping and taking supplements, opk tests, checking cervical mucus and position, then insemination and waiting and more peeing on sticks! Not to mention that lots of us are trying to nurture our relationship, and keep friends for support. I don't think it's uncommon to get overwhelmed- no matter where you are in your journey. We just took six months off, and just preparation for trying again stresses me...and I'm so scared of the disappointments. We just have to remember how wonderful it will be if we get to hold our babies in our arms- then it's all worth it.
> Hang in there! And remember, you always have a place to come where you can empty your mind:)Click to expand...

Thank you so much :hugs: Definitely helps to have people who understand. And to see that beautiful babies do come out of this, despite the stress and complicated nature of the process :)


----------



## ace28

2moms2be said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Almost everything about trying to conceive this way is stressful. Especially the fact that most times we are juggling multiple schedules. Work schedules, ovulation schedules, possibly partner's schedules, donor's schedules, and if you already have children- their schedules too! There's temping and taking supplements, opk tests, checking cervical mucus and position, then insemination and waiting and more peeing on sticks! Not to mention that lots of us are trying to nurture our relationship, and keep friends for support. I don't think it's uncommon to get overwhelmed- no matter where you are in your journey. We just took six months off, and just preparation for trying again stresses me...and I'm so scared of the disappointments. We just have to remember how wonderful it will be if we get to hold our babies in our arms- then it's all worth it.
> Hang in there! And remember, you always have a place to come where you can empty your mind:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs: Definitely helps to have people who understand. And to see that beautiful babies do come out of this, despite the stress and complicated nature of the process :)Click to expand...

Yes, yes they do!

Ya wanna know the story of how my DS was conceived? Because let me tell you, it was all so ridiculous we were completely surprised it worked.

So: our donor lives 4 hours away from us. I was on Clomid that cycle and should have ovulated anywhere from Cd14-CD19. I was on CD19, had gotten all negative OPKs prior, and was losing hope. I tested in the bathroom at work that afternoon around 1pm and what do you know- I got a smiley face on a clearblue! That was the first time that had ever happened to me and I was sooooo excited. I called my wife at work, and we contacted our donor... the plan was to head up to where the donor lived after work, but we had to arrange childcare for our DD first and get ahold of the donor! The donor didn't get back to us until 530pm that night... talk about last minute. We left our DD with her babysitter overnight and off we went! Booked a last minute hotel, met our donor at freakin' 1030pm that night, did the insem, and went to sleep for all of three hours. We both had to be back at work the next morning and were unable to call in, so we got up at two in the morning, drove home, and slogged our way through work that day! We were like... there's no way this worked. Two weeks later, OH YES IT DID! BFP!

It was crazy and I still can't believe it worked but it did... so yes, this stuff is crazy but it happens all the time and it works.


----------



## 2moms2be

ace28 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4DPO today and just feeling really LOW. IDK why. This is only our 3rd cycle, and I don't even know yet that it didn't work... I just think the process is getting to me. Trying to plan timing, schedule things when it's convenient for our donor, my cycle going wonky this time, the constant worry that there's something wrong with me so I'm wasting my time... :nope:
> 
> I know stress doesn't help, but I don't know how NOT to stress, when I can't just grab DW, DTD, and have a baby appear :haha: I know that this is probably going to take awhile, so I need a tougher skin, but... blah. This is not a journey for wimps.
> 
> So I'll stop being one now that I've vented ;)
> 
> Back to TWW'ing... :coffee:
> 
> Also, I've never had a cramp in my LIFE, and I got three days of cramps last cycle (10/11/12DPO), and yesterday, I was cramping all day long off and on, at 3DPO. Silly question, but could this have anything at all to do with this TTC business? I mean, I've not had exposure to any sort of man-juice ( :haha: ) in a good ten years, and now all the sudden I'm crampy? Haha... I mean, unlikely, I'm sure, but it just makes me wonder.
> 
> I'll waddle off now... thinking of you ladies and crossing my fingers for some BFP's soon :thumbup:
> 
> Almost everything about trying to conceive this way is stressful. Especially the fact that most times we are juggling multiple schedules. Work schedules, ovulation schedules, possibly partner's schedules, donor's schedules, and if you already have children- their schedules too! There's temping and taking supplements, opk tests, checking cervical mucus and position, then insemination and waiting and more peeing on sticks! Not to mention that lots of us are trying to nurture our relationship, and keep friends for support. I don't think it's uncommon to get overwhelmed- no matter where you are in your journey. We just took six months off, and just preparation for trying again stresses me...and I'm so scared of the disappointments. We just have to remember how wonderful it will be if we get to hold our babies in our arms- then it's all worth it.
> Hang in there! And remember, you always have a place to come where you can empty your mind:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs: Definitely helps to have people who understand. And to see that beautiful babies do come out of this, despite the stress and complicated nature of the process :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes they do!
> 
> Ya wanna know the story of how my DS was conceived? Because let me tell you, it was all so ridiculous we were completely surprised it worked.
> 
> So: our donor lives 4 hours away from us. I was on Clomid that cycle and should have ovulated anywhere from Cd14-CD19. I was on CD19, had gotten all negative OPKs prior, and was losing hope. I tested in the bathroom at work that afternoon around 1pm and what do you know- I got a smiley face on a clearblue! That was the first time that had ever happened to me and I was sooooo excited. I called my wife at work, and we contacted our donor... the plan was to head up to where the donor lived after work, but we had to arrange childcare for our DD first and get ahold of the donor! The donor didn't get back to us until 530pm that night... talk about last minute. We left our DD with her babysitter overnight and off we went! Booked a last minute hotel, met our donor at freakin' 1030pm that night, did the insem, and went to sleep for all of three hours. We both had to be back at work the next morning and were unable to call in, so we got up at two in the morning, drove home, and slogged our way through work that day! We were like... there's no way this worked. Two weeks later, OH YES IT DID! BFP!
> 
> It was crazy and I still can't believe it worked but it did... so yes, this stuff is crazy but it happens all the time and it works.Click to expand...

LOL! Thank you for sharing that. Your experience is just like ours, every time hahaha! Our donor is only an hour away, but we've jumped through hoops and done weird stuff to get the insems in, just like that... including hotels, no sleep, doing it with suuuuper little notice... gives me hope! 

We only were able to do one this cycle, very last minute, day before O... so hey, anything is possible!

:D


----------



## firechild30

I cannot say enough about how much this board helps me! Dr wants to schedule hsg next cycle- says he can't see anything that should prevent me getting pregnant: all blood tests are normal, I have great follies, egg reserve is good, donor's swimmers were tested and great, cervix opens around o, gobs of cm. So, he wants to check tubes for blockages- and he said that after hsg you are very fertile. Got any input on this? I don't know anyone who has ever had this done.

We have tried softcups in the past, and they were very uncomfortable and would not stay in properly. We are gonna do some more practice next cycle before we start inseminations. Anyone know why they may not fit properly?

Prayers for some bfps this month for all you girls waiting!


----------



## ace28

firechild30 said:


> I cannot say enough about how much this board helps me! Dr wants to schedule hsg next cycle- says he can't see anything that should prevent me getting pregnant: all blood tests are normal, I have great follies, egg reserve is good, donor's swimmers were tested and great, cervix opens around o, gobs of cm. So, he wants to check tubes for blockages- and he said that after hsg you are very fertile. Got any input on this? I don't know anyone who has ever had this done.
> 
> We have tried softcups in the past, and they were very uncomfortable and would not stay in properly. We are gonna do some more practice next cycle before we start inseminations. Anyone know why they may not fit properly?
> 
> Prayers for some bfps this month for all you girls waiting!


regarding the softcups... we use them, both for periods and for insems. the only advice I have is that when you put them in, there's a little "bump" on the inside of your vagina. It's some sort of bone or the other protruding downwards. You have to push it in past that in order for the lip to stay. Maybe you're not pushing it in far enough? Maybe you could practice with a softcup that DOESN'T have what is potentially one half of your next child in it? LOL

I've also always wondered about softcups: when our donor gives us a donation in one, we use a syringe to suck it out and then carefully insert it and deposit in on my cervix. THEN we put the softcup in, to stop it all from falling back out. Does everyone else do this or just put in the softcup and leave it?


----------



## loribelle

Hi there
I'm a long term lurker and occasional poster. Just wanted to say that I think I might have my bfp!! I always spot before my period so I started spotting 3 days ago and just presumed I was out but then it just stayed as blood tinged mucus rather than progressing so for some crazy reason I thought I'll just test this morning and it was a faint BFP! I tested again after lunch and it was still a faint BFP. I'm feeling anxious though because of the spotting. With DS there was no spotting of any sort throughout the whole pregnancy so this doesn't seem quite real to me yet. Fingers crossed its happened though because our doctor was going to refer us for IUI in case our timings weren't quite right.
PS we never used soft cups - just insem then legs in air for 30 min. This was cycle 5 though so not sure if soft cups might have speeded things up!
L x


----------



## 2moms2be

firechild30 said:


> I cannot say enough about how much this board helps me! Dr wants to schedule hsg next cycle- says he can't see anything that should prevent me getting pregnant: all blood tests are normal, I have great follies, egg reserve is good, donor's swimmers were tested and great, cervix opens around o, gobs of cm. So, he wants to check tubes for blockages- and he said that after hsg you are very fertile. Got any input on this? I don't know anyone who has ever had this done.
> 
> We have tried softcups in the past, and they were very uncomfortable and would not stay in properly. We are gonna do some more practice next cycle before we start inseminations. Anyone know why they may not fit properly?
> 
> Prayers for some bfps this month for all you girls waiting!

I've heard that you're very fertile following an HSG. Never had one myself, so no first-hand experience, but hey -- something to be hopeful about :)

And I agree with ace re: the softcups... are you sticking them up far enough? I can't feel them at all when they're in properly, but until that point, they're extremely uncomfortable. My problem is always getting them back OUT :wacko: I've never put them in myself; DW always does it, because she can see what she's doing and get a better angle, haha. Do you do it yourself? If so, maybe a little help is all you need.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've never used softcups. My youngest is a donor baby, and after M made his donation, I used a medicine syringe and sucked up the donation, made myself comfortable on two pillows under my butt, then inserted it as close to the cervix as possible. I then let the donation go and left the syringe in while I "helped myself out". I then took the syringe out, put a panty liner in my underwear and went about my day. Two hours later, I had a shower and 10 days later, I got a BFP.

That was on the first try.


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> I've heard that you're very fertile following an HSG. Never had one myself, so no first-hand experience, but hey -- something to be hopeful about :)
> 
> And I agree with ace re: the softcups... are you sticking them up far enough? I can't feel them at all when they're in properly, but until that point, they're extremely uncomfortable. My problem is always getting them back OUT :wacko: I've never put them in myself; DW always does it, because she can see what she's doing and get a better angle, haha. Do you do it yourself? If so, maybe a little help is all you need.

HEYY!!! How are you!?!?! hows this cycle going for you so far?? I see your temp is staying up.. thats a good thing :) :happydance:


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that you're very fertile following an HSG. Never had one myself, so no first-hand experience, but hey -- something to be hopeful about :)
> 
> And I agree with ace re: the softcups... are you sticking them up far enough? I can't feel them at all when they're in properly, but until that point, they're extremely uncomfortable. My problem is always getting them back OUT :wacko: I've never put them in myself; DW always does it, because she can see what she's doing and get a better angle, haha. Do you do it yourself? If so, maybe a little help is all you need.
> 
> HEYY!!! How are you!?!?! hows this cycle going for you so far?? I see your temp is staying up.. thats a good thing :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey you :) I'm 8DPO today, and hanging in there. Not much to report. Temps where they should be, and my nipples have been super sensitive & sore for two days now... which is unusual for me. But otherwise... just chillin' in the tww!

How are you?? Wedding is so close now!!! Are you a raging bridezilla yet? ;)


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that you're very fertile following an HSG. Never had one myself, so no first-hand experience, but hey -- something to be hopeful about :)
> 
> And I agree with ace re: the softcups... are you sticking them up far enough? I can't feel them at all when they're in properly, but until that point, they're extremely uncomfortable. My problem is always getting them back OUT :wacko: I've never put them in myself; DW always does it, because she can see what she's doing and get a better angle, haha. Do you do it yourself? If so, maybe a little help is all you need.
> 
> HEYY!!! How are you!?!?! hows this cycle going for you so far?? I see your temp is staying up.. thats a good thing :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you :) I'm 8DPO today, and hanging in there. Not much to report. Temps where they should be, and my nipples have been super sensitive & sore for two days now... which is unusual for me. But otherwise... just chillin' in the tww!
> 
> How are you?? Wedding is so close now!!! Are you a raging bridezilla yet? ;)Click to expand...


I'm glad your having some type of symptoms that your not use to having.. keeping FX that its a good sign :)

:haha: Who me Bridezilla NEVA :rofl: We stayed up late last night started working on center pieces and other decoration type stuff and I managed to wrap my brides maids gifts... didn't go to bed until around midnight and had to get up at 3:30am for work :wacko: .. Needless to say im EXHAUSTED lol.. but I know it worth it.. 

I got excited that my FF told me I O'd same time my apps said I O'd so now i know that my body is kinda synced with it.. can't wait to try for next month :dance: I want a little turkey :haha: 

so when is AF do to be late?


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that you're very fertile following an HSG. Never had one myself, so no first-hand experience, but hey -- something to be hopeful about :)
> 
> And I agree with ace re: the softcups... are you sticking them up far enough? I can't feel them at all when they're in properly, but until that point, they're extremely uncomfortable. My problem is always getting them back OUT :wacko: I've never put them in myself; DW always does it, because she can see what she's doing and get a better angle, haha. Do you do it yourself? If so, maybe a little help is all you need.
> 
> HEYY!!! How are you!?!?! hows this cycle going for you so far?? I see your temp is staying up.. thats a good thing :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you :) I'm 8DPO today, and hanging in there. Not much to report. Temps where they should be, and my nipples have been super sensitive & sore for two days now... which is unusual for me. But otherwise... just chillin' in the tww!
> 
> How are you?? Wedding is so close now!!! Are you a raging bridezilla yet? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad your having some type of symptoms that your not use to having.. keeping FX that its a good sign :)
> 
> :haha: Who me Bridezilla NEVA :rofl: We stayed up late last night started working on center pieces and other decoration type stuff and I managed to wrap my brides maids gifts... didn't go to bed until around midnight and had to get up at 3:30am for work :wacko: .. Needless to say im EXHAUSTED lol.. but I know it worth it..
> 
> I got excited that my FF told me I O'd same time my apps said I O'd so now i know that my body is kinda synced with it.. can't wait to try for next month :dance: I want a little turkey :haha:
> 
> so when is AF do to be late?Click to expand...

Wedding planning is so consuming! But you're right -- it'll all be worth it when your day comes together. I'm so excited for you guys :) are you doing the big name change?

AF will officially be late the 30th. My LP is 14-16 days (it's weird that it varies; I know), so that'll be 18 DPO. I will start to spot a bit at 12DPO (Thursday the 24th), so if that doesn't happen, I'll be suspicious :)


----------



## GrassRoots

My update.....hands are shaking, can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/ddo062888/20131021_092047.jpg


----------



## firechild30

GrassRoots said:


> My update.....hands are shaking, can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/ddo062888/20131021_092047.jpg

Congrats!


----------



## ace28

GrassRoots said:


> My update.....hands are shaking, can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/ddo062888/20131021_092047.jpg

OMG yaaaaaaay!!!! Congratulations that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!! When did you test/how many DPO????


YAY!!!


----------



## Kiwi2307

Grassroots congrats x


----------



## CmonBFP

Grassroots!!! Congratulations that is WONDERFUL!!!
You must be over the moon. 
Have a H&H 9 months yipppeeee!!

What did you do differently this cycle? We are all super eager to hear :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats, Grassroots!! OMG, so excited for you!! :cloud9:


----------



## CmonBFP

Grassroots!! Congratulations that is wonderful news.

Did you do anything different this cycle regarding insems, supps etc.

Congrats again!!! You must be so excited :)

APologies I just posted twice --- thought the first one didn't work :)


----------



## c.30

Congrats GR, a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you :D


----------



## jury3

Congrats Grassroots!!!


----------



## GrassRoots

Thanks, y'all. I had been testing up until 12DPO and gave up, honestly. Wasn't seeing anything so I quit. AF was due on Saturday, no show. No symptoms. Sunday I took a test and didn't see a second line right away so I went back to bed. Noticed a second line when I woke up a couple hours later. Took another test, w/ crazy faint lines - took two more yesterday afternoon, same thing. Took another this morning, another crazy faint line on an IC. Took the digital figuring it was gonna be negative, and it was +!!! 

This was my mid-afternoon pee after holding it for an hour or two max. Concerned that the line is so faint, though. Shouldn't it be much darker at this point?? I'm 16dpo!! 15dpo at the earliest. And I've had a little brown spotting this afternoon, too, which is scaring me :( Not enough to get on my undies, only when I wipe, so I'm just crossing my fingers 

This was the FRER this afternoon:

https://s11.postimg.org/qhwxbv4lf/1374840_10201616684517409_1612548801_n.jpg


----------



## ticking.clock

The spotting can be normal from the egg implanting so try not to worry x


----------



## c.30

Some people never really get majorly dark lines. I always thought a 'pregnant' on a digital was a really good sign though cos I think those tests are less sensitive, at least that's what I've read.

I agree with ticking and brown blood can be old blood. Also, there was a lady in here who's kept in touch in my journal, who had a real rough start to her pregnancy, lots of bright red blood but she went on to have a healthy baby. 

Have you made an appointment to see a dr? 

Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## GrassRoots

I spent half the day in the ER and found out I am already miscarrying :( So heartbroken


----------



## ace28

GR that is AWFUL. Honey, I am so, so sorry.:cry::cry::cry:

Major hugs coming your way. Be gentle with yourself in the coming weeks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firechild30

GrassRoots said:


> I spent half the day in the ER and found out I am already miscarrying :( So heartbroken

I am soooo sorry!:hugs: We are here for you when you are ready.


----------



## GrassRoots

Thank you so much. I know nothing about miscarriages, this is my first so I'm really not sure what to expect and heartbroken that this will end up putting me even farther away from a baby. :( I am so sad.


----------



## c.30

I am so sorry :hugs:

I had a miscarriage 2 months before getting pregnant with Deanna (I took the following month off ) and it is just awful.

Ace is right, be gentle with yourself. We are here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firechild30

GrassRoots- I, myself, have not been through a miscarriage, so I do not have much to offer as to what you may experience physically. I have been through a loss due to premature labor. There really aren't two woman who experience this grief the same. There are lots of online support groups, and may even be groups that meet in your town (your dr office may know how to contact them). 

For all you tempers, I am in need of advice. I cannot temp consistently. When DH is on days (he works shiftwork), I get up at 430am because it's the only time we get together. Most other days, I am up at 7am. How accurate will my chart be if I am using a temp adjuster half the time of more?


----------



## 2moms2be

Oh, Grassroots, I'm so sorry. :hugs: What an awful thing to go through. Take good care of yourself, and know that you are being thought of <3


As for me... started spotting today. Bright red, and a day early. So it's looking like cycle #3 is a bust. All day long I've just been wanting to cry for no reason (thanks, hormones) -- at least now I've got a reason :dohh: Well. Chin up, and keep on keepin' on, right?


----------



## CmonBFP

Grassroots so sorry :( that is absolutely heartbreaking.
Sending you love and healing.


----------



## GrassRoots

Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement, girls. <3 Hopefully I'll be back in the TTC-realm soon and have a sticky baby next time.


----------



## Kiwi2307

Sorry to hear your bad news Grassroots


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry to hear your news :(


----------



## CmonBFP

Grassroots I know it's hard to come to terms with but at least you know you can get pregnant!! I've never had a BFP in my life!!
And they say your body sometimes needs to learn how to be preggy so now your body knows your sticky stay!!


----------



## Nimyra

GrassRoots, 

The cycle before this current BFP I had what I consider a chemical pregnancy... I had squinter lines that darkened enough to call it a real BFP then started fading again the next day. Started bleeding 2 days later. 

Then the very next cycle I had a strong ovulation and another BFP.

Sometimes I think our bodies do that... The egg isnt' quite strong enough one month, but then the body gears up properly and you get a better egg right away.

I'm sorry for your loss, but hopeful that your sticky bean is coming soon.

Blessings~


----------



## ace28

Oh yeah I've heard you're more fertile after a miscarriage. But you don't need to think about that right now or take time away from mourning this baby. Just when you're ready.


----------



## ticking.clock

You are more fertile for 6 months after a miscarriage,
I had a missed miscarriage (baby dies but body doesn't show it so isn't found out until a scan detects it) my baby had died 3 weeks before we found out, I had to have an operation to remove the baby and 7 weeks later I fell pregnant with Aubree our first time trying.
Never give up hope x


----------



## LunaBean

I always got pregnant the month after a mc too

Currently in the 2ww! Used Noahs donor again,so hope it takes 1st time like he did!


----------



## firechild30

LunaBean said:


> I always got pregnant the month after a mc too
> 
> Currently in the 2ww! Used Noahs donor again,so hope it takes 1st time like he did!

Good luck!


----------



## firechild30

Still struggling with the temping. Had a very rough morning- donor had STD testing this morning and asked DH to come with, but both of our phones died and no alarm went off. DH is concerned that donor might see this as a lack of commitment. He's been trying to reach donor since, to apologize.
We haven't even began actively trying and already the stress is mounting. We are now considering going straight to iui after the hsg- because of the idea that it might make me more fertile. Gonna practice with some softcups over the next two weeks or so...guess we will just go from there.


----------



## ace28

We are talking with a donor right now who is a "shipping donor." He's offered to pay all shipping costs which is cool, but I know NOTHING about using shipping donors. Anyone had one? Good experience? Bad?


----------



## firechild30

ace28 said:


> We are talking with a donor right now who is a "shipping donor." He's offered to pay all shipping costs which is cool, but I know NOTHING about using shipping donors. Anyone had one? Good experience? Bad?

All I know is that using shipping can get expensive, take longer to achieve pregnancy, and add a few steps to the process. We have never used a shipping donor, but we did consider it, so I did some research. KnownDonorRegistry.com has some good information about using a shipping donor. You can also find donors who ship or recipients who will answer questions you may have. Sorry if this wasn't much help.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm baaack!!! So happy to see you guys are still here chatting!!! :happydance:

Guess what we just did today - for the first time in a VERY LONG time!!

We sort of took a couple year break from TTC!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna - So happy to hear you are trying for baby #2!

Hi Nimyra! :hi:


----------



## Nimyra

RubyRainbows said:


> I'm baaack!!! So happy to see you guys are still here chatting!!! :happydance:
> 
> Guess what we just did today - for the first time in a VERY LONG time!!
> 
> We sort of took a couple year break from TTC!

Do Mine Eyes Deceive Me?!?!?!

RUBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy to see you. Did you just get a donation?! Congrats!! 

How'd you find the lucky donor? Is he one you used before? (Or are you guys sperm banking... I can't remember now)

As you can see I'm expecting again... this time after a loss which is a whole different ballgame. But I'm hanging in there. Bought a fetal doppler this week which I'm obsessed with... Its hard to only use it once per day (and I know even that is a bit excessive). It helps me feel more reassured though.

I used a different donor this time (and it was a different one yet again with the baby I lost). So far so good.

How's everything going with work and your little (not so little now) man?

I'm off facebook for good, but hope to still periodically be in touch with Erin (Epdttc) although its been a while now.

<3 Baby dust for this month!


----------



## cranberry

Welcome back Ruby! Although I'm no longer trying at home, I still stalk this thread and have asked about you.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Cranberry!!! :wave: That's so cool that your baby was born 11/11/11! How neat!

Em, I was so sad when I realized you were no longer on FB - but glad we can now re-connect! Erin is still on my FB! Why did you decide to deactivate your account?

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! Lots of baby dust for a long healthy 9 months!!!

We tried so many times with donors we found online & with frozen sperm shipped to the house - and my partner & I both tried!! We spent ALL of the money we had saved & were so disappointed. I guess we sort of gave up! But we both want a baby desperately!

Oddly enough, a co-worker of my partner offered to donate to us a few months ago!! Just randomly!! We were unsure bc he is in his 50s, plus OH thought it might make for an awkward work environment -- but after a lot of debate & discussion -- we decided to give it a try!

We had one donation yesterday. Hopefully, next month he will be available for three days in a row!


----------



## c.30

*WOW*, the very lady who started this thread, I've often wondered how you were!

Great too see you again, *buckets* of baby dust your way :dust:

I used a Doppler for reassurance too Nimyra, it really helped until she was regularly kicking away at me :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi c.30! :wave:

Nimyra - I had rented a Doppler when I was preggo too! It was very reassuring! It's nerve wracking not knowing what's going on in there for 9 very long months!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi Ruby! Welcome back... I feel like I'm meeting a celebrity :rofl:

Wishing you lots and lots of luck this time around :thumbup:


----------



## c.30

2moms2be said:


> I feel like I'm meeting a celebrity :rofl:

Yep, I reckon she is. If it wasn't for Ruby starting this thread, I and many other women wouldn't have found it through googling, wouldn't have gotten the VAST amount of knowledge and support it offers and possibly wouldn't have found out that this method existed. :thumbup:


----------



## ace28

Hi ruby! I don't know you but hi just the same!

As for me, I am ecstatic today because the donor we have been talking with, who I'd all but given up on because he stopped responding, and who lives within an hour drive, finally got back to us today and wants to meet tomorrow! Yay! So I don't have to resort to shipping after all, hallelujah!

OPKs are getting steadily darker. Weird high temp today but I remember waking up in the middle of the night with my heart racing and feeling panicked... Don't think I slept too well last night which probably explains high temp. Hopefully it goes down tomorrow. Having loads of CM- feels very wet and is creamy colored. So, I think it's safe to say I'm getting there!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!!!

So I'm doing my first post-tubal-reversal insem in the morning. I am sooooo beyond and excited. My daughter took on the first try so hopefully this one will too. I just took an OPK and it is VERY close to positive. Based on how my cycle should have been, I should have ovulated today but it was two days late, so I'm set to ovulate on Monday.

Fingers are crossed here!


----------



## RubyRainbows

2moms2be said:


> Hi Ruby! Welcome back... I feel like I'm meeting a celebrity :rofl:
> 
> Wishing you lots and lots of luck this time around :thumbup:

:rofl: That just made me laugh out loud!!:haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

ace28 - Happy to hear that your donor contacted you!!

I forget now about CM and timing - When is the best time to inseminate?

On Wednesday my partner had sticky discharge 
Thursday it was more white and thicker
Thursday night she had the biggest glop
Friday it was mostly clear wetness
Now today (Saturday) it was all dried up

Sorry to be so graphic - but which day (if only able to choose one) during that process is best for insemination. Which day would indicate ovulation?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Brandi - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Ruby!

https://www.likeamustardseed.com/2013/01/05/cervical-mucus-essential-for-natural-fertility/ Hope this helps!


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby,

I'd go for clear wetness.

I got off facebook because it was too much drama. And I needed a bit more privacy. Mostly the drama though. 

I wish the Doppler could totally reassure me... I'm also feeling intermittent cramps, irritation (being treated for BV but not totally cleared up), and worrying constantly about cervical length. Wish I could get a grip. 

All the same, the Doppler does help.


----------



## RubyRainbows

That article was very helpful - thanks!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

K ladies, help me out. I THINK these are FINALLY my positive OPKs. Are they? Please?

The top was taken at 10:00pm Oct. 26. The bottom at 6:25am on Oct. 27. It's 6:30am Oct. 27 and I'm leaving in two hours to go meet with M and enter the TWW The picture was taken at the 3 minute mark for the bottom one.
 



Attached Files:







20131027_062948.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## c.30

I'd go for Friday too Ruby.

They look positive to me Brandi, good luck :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is after 10 minutes
 



Attached Files:







20131027_064440.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RubyRainbows

:happydance: We inseminated on Friday - so that's good! Yaayy!

Brandi - Looks like it's pos & perfect timing! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm officially in the TWW!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firechild30

How cool that we have the founder the thread here!!! Good luck! Good luck to all you ladies receiving donations and in tww. 

I had a temp drop and some light bleeding today. If this is AF, it's early and my cycle is shorter than normal. Anyone know is evening primrose may mess with cycle?
I will schedule hsg tomorrow, hopeful donor will be available for donation even though it will be earlier than previously expected. I suppose this is what I get for being so impatient.


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye! We're all in the 2ww! Im 4dpo :)


----------



## jury3

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## GrassRoots

I just wanted to come in and say thank you to all of you who offered lots of encouraging words and support over this past week. I'm so happy to see so many stories of success after a loss. The MC is over now and I'll just be waiting for ovulation. I feel a little guilty for being ready to jump back in to it but I know I'm emotionally okay. I'm still sad and heartbroken but know God works all things for the good, even if I don't understand it. If my donor is still on board, I'll be back in the game for the next egg whenever that will be. I assume my body will get back on track pretty quickly since it was *such* an early loss?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So yesterday when I met with M, I sent him a text when I got to his apartment. He made him donation into a sterile cup and put the lid on, and then left the sample on his counter at room temp. Then I came up to the apartment, and sucked it up into the syringe, inserted it near the cervix, and pushed the sample in, then put my pants on with a pad and left a few minutes later. When I got home two hours later, I "helped myself".

Was the sample left for too long? Did I help myself too late?


----------



## jury3

The month I got my bfp I didn't even do that at all...I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## c.30

Luna, your avatar is precious :cloud9:

Grassroots :hugs: if I remember rightly, the month after my early MC, everything was as it should have been with my cycle and it certainly was in August when I tried again. 

Firechild, when I first started taking EPO, it made me ovulate early. 

Brandi, the timing for the sample sounds fine. Re the orgasm, I'm sure if there was still sperm by the cervix, which I would think there would be, an orgasm would help them on their journey. :thumbup:

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi ladies I managed to get 2 insems done this month and my ov felt pretty strong after taking soy isoflavones from day 2-4 and now I'm 8DPO but not a single symptom. I've never had a BFP and I'm worried I'm out already because I don't feel anything :(


----------



## jury3

It's not about what you are feeling now, it's more about comparing what you feel now to what you normally feel. Some women normally have symptoms and then have nothing with their bfp. 
I had cramping and some lower back pain around 5-7dpo, which is really unusually for me. The lower back pain was my biggest indicator bc it only happens with AF. Then I had nothing until 10/11dpo when I started to feel slightly crampy and bbs hurt like AF was coming. The only reason I tested was bc my temp went up at 12 dpo when it always goes down around then.
Don't give up just bc you don't feel anything...that can be a sign too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm just worried that I orgasmed too late. With my first donor baby, we did everything the same as this time, EXCEPT that I didn't orgasm right away, and I didn't keep my butt propped for 20 minutes.

Guess time will tell. November 7 is my tentative testing date. AF is due November 9.


----------



## jury3

I seriously wouldn't worry. The sperm had started to travel up, so you may have helped it up there and maybe picked up some guys who didn't make it in! Like I said, I didn't even O at all the month I got my bfp, so I don't think it's crucial. There were months I did and didn't get a bfp. You got lucky the first time getting preggo on your first try, I really hope you are that lucky again :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope so too, but I have more against me this time around. My tubes were tied for two years, and I just had surgery a month ago, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Do you guys think having an O is essential or just helpful?


----------



## Nimyra

Just helpful. Not essential.


----------



## Nimyra

GrassRoots,

Not only will your body be back on track, but with such an early loss, it will be more fertile than ever. I would actually plan to get extra donations this month -- and starting a few days earlier than usual, because the hormones still in your system might make for an earlier ovulation (this happened my cycle after chemical) -- which is also a sign of a healthy egg. 

Lots of sticky babydust to you!


----------



## c.30

Definitely not essential.


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks! Hes an imp! 

So,bfn at 6dpo lol. Lucky I have cheapy tests to feed my adiction!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I think I lied to myself when I said I wasn't going to focus on whether this eggie sticks this month and just carry on as usual. I said I wasn't going to worry and such...

yeah...I WANNA PEE ON A STICK NOW!!!!! :brat:

November 7 needs to hurry up!


----------



## laurac1988

Orgasm is not essential. Not even nearly essential


----------



## LunaBean

I'm the same lol, I just want to know either way already!!

Noah is 21 months now and is gona love being a big brother!
 



Attached Files:







1000730_10153395584430175_106071094_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









1381507_10153321760140175_561705287_n.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6









1236427_10153184473100175_295952101_n.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's adorable, Luna!

I'm really trying not to stress over it or anything, but this has been two and a half years in the waiting. It's really hard to to get excited-stressed, you know? August 2010 was the last time I was able to POAS, was the last time I felt the excitement of watching the second pink line, May 2011 was the last time I had that big round belly. Then I had my tubes tied a few weeks later. I spent the next 25 months paying off a reversal and finally had it 26 months after having the ligation. I last held a newborn in January 2013 when my friend had her first baby. I'm ready to do all this all over again!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna - Noah is so stinkin' cute!

Brandi - Why do you think you changed your mind after getting your tubes tied?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was forced into having my tubes tied, threatened by my now ex-husband. Our youngest isn't biologically his, conceived via donor (same one I'm with now) while we were separated. We got back together and he is on her birth certificate, to make a long story short. He said if I didn't have it done, he would take my kids and take off somewhere and would make sure I couldn't find them and would never see them again.


----------



## jury3

Brandi-That's horrible! I'm glad he's your ex...What a jerk!


----------



## firechild30

I am in need of a little encouragement tonight. It looks like we are going to be waiting until next cycle to start inseminations. I am wondering if God is trying to point us in another direction- maybe I am not meant to be a mommy.


----------



## GrassRoots

I was really hoping we'd be able to do insems again this month since I will likely be highly fertile due to my early MC but my donor is out of commission for the next 4-5 days and I am assuming I will be ovulating somewhere in that window. Darnit!! :( So I know this isn't something any of us are normally hoping/praying for, but cross your fingers that I ovulate later than I'm expecting to lol!!


----------



## Kiwi2307

Good luck to all those in the 2WW. Grassroots got everything crossed for your late ovulation so you can get a donation in.
CD8 and insemming CD11, 12 and 13 this month. Hope its enough to give me my BFP next month. Im much more relaxed about it this month which is good.


----------



## Nimyra

Sorry, Firechild and GrassRoots, that is really frustrating. Hoping everything works out for the best.

GrassRoots, I suppose a last minute shipping donor is out of the question?


----------



## CmonBFP

Have any of you had any luck finding donors on websites or messageboards?
I am meeting a donor that I found on knowndonor today but I'm looking to find other options for finding donors esp back up donors as they seem to drop out all the time :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

Big hugs Firechild & Grassroots - I'm sorry! Don't be discouraged!! :flower:


----------



## firechild30

It is looking like donor is bailing on us. DH is loosing sleep... I feel crushed. It took months to find this donor, and it really was best case scenario. Don't even know where to go from here.


----------



## Nimyra

Re: donor reliability,

The more experienced donors tend to be more reliable, also ones without families/spouses.

I think an experienced shipping donor isn't a bad idea as a backup... I know shipping is annoying and can get expensive, but it's still far less costly that Iui with frozen sperm.

But yeah, dealing with a flakey donor is really hard. Best to find someone more reliable somehow.

I've had some success with the websites, but I try to avoid first time donors.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Still cant believe it. In shock that a little miracle is growing in me right now! Best of luck to all you ladies! May you all get your :bfp: soon too!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-10.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Hopeful!!!!

A positive is not possible at 4dpo right?

I took a test this afternoon, after holding my urine for 6 hours (don't ask how), and I thought it was negative. Now, it HAS been 4 hours, but when I look at it now, there is a squinter. But there is a line. It won't show on a photo, sadly, but there is something there.

I'm thinking it MUST be an evap, but I've secretly been peeing on sticks saily since 1dpo and still have those tests and there are no signs of an evap on any of those


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra - I'm so reluctant of shipping donors. Have you seen the show Catfish? How do you prove they are who they say they are? I would be worried that all the info they provide/pics they send/etc are lies. :shrug:

I like the idea of mtg in person better so I can see them and get a "feel" for them. But - it certainly can be frustrating - and it sucks when they "drop out." Sorry Firechild - have you heard from your donor? :flower:

Congrats Hopeful!! :happydance: So happy for you!!!


----------



## Nimyra

I would meet them in person first... or at a minimum, skype plus background check. An experienced shipping donor will have references.

Some of the donors who ship a lot are pretty well known around the sperm donor community though, so I consider that lower risk, because you can get multiple references.


----------



## GrassRoots

Firechild, so sorry about your donor!! :( That is heartbreaking and I am terrified that something like that will happen to us. 

CONGRATS, Hopeful! Happy for you!! 

A positive pregnancy test is not possible at 4dpo, as far as I'm aware -- could your dates be wrong?? I've heard of them as early as 7dpo, so if you're a few days off...! 


As for me, ovulation hasn't happened yet and still no EWCM! If it can hold off for two more days, we should be good! Praying I ovulate Monday! Lol


----------



## firechild30

Donor is definitely out. DH spoke with him this evening.
I live in a small area, and most online donors are at a minimum of 3 hours from me. I work full time, take full time classes, and have two step-children about 75% of the month or more. DH works full time, and frequently picks up overtime. Travel for specific timing is very difficult. Our previous donor, and the one that just changed his mind, were both local. 
I have checked into a sperm bank, but it is insanely expensive- and at this time, not an option for us. I'm so tired of disappointment.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know my dates aren't off. I had a positive OPK on Saturday morning and felt O pains from 4am to 10am Sunday. I O on CD13 like clockwork for at least the last 7 years.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I took two more this morning with FMU and both are :bfn: so I think yesterday is just an evap. But I also haven`t been able to sleep the last two nights. I can usually go from 10 straight through to my alarm and I`ve been up by 2am the last two nights.


----------



## Nimyra

I'm so sorry, FireChild.


----------



## c.30

Finding a reliable donor is soooo hard!! I got let down quite a few times and it really feels like a kick in the teeth. In the end, for about 6 months, I did travel 3 or 4 hours away. I was lucky cos I was able to but it was *really* tough on my anxiety to do so!!

After my MC, the thought of travelling all that way again when I'd been pregnant was really hard, plus that donor was rather insensitive about the MC and said he'd only help one more time. *Thankfully* there was a guy I'd been in touch with for just over a year; we'd emailed a few times but he was very busy and I just thought there's no way we're going to make this happen but everything did seem to slot into place and this time I only had to travel about half an hour on the train :thumbup:

It always helps to have backups, yes plural. It helps if they can travel to you with you paying the costs if you can't travel to them due to time restrictions. There really are quite a lot of forums/sites out there, keep checking them regularly even if you think you have a donor. Think about meeting donors half way, I had a few offers of that; if you can do that and if you can afford it, check into a hotel/bed and breakfast for the night and then travel back for work in the morning.

My point is, there are ways around even busy lives so don't give up hope Firechild :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

firechild30 said:


> Donor is definitely out. DH spoke with him this evening.
> I live in a small area, and most online donors are at a minimum of 3 hours from me. I work full time, take full time classes, and have two step-children about 75% of the month or more. DH works full time, and frequently picks up overtime. Travel for specific timing is very difficult. Our previous donor, and the one that just changed his mind, were both local.
> I have checked into a sperm bank, but it is insanely expensive- and at this time, not an option for us. I'm so tired of disappointment.

Did he say WHY he changed his mind?? :growlmad:


----------



## RubyRainbows

From your conversations with various donors and in your own opinions - what do you think is the reason men decide to be donors?

I guess the social worker in me is curious as to what motivates them to donate?

I would assume a lot of guys (esp like college kids) donate to sperm banks for the money, but what about known donors who aren't getting paid.

I'm appreciative that there are so many out there!!!


----------



## GrassRoots

Well, I got a suuuuper strong ovulation test today, probably would have been + last night had I tested. So I'll drop an egg today or tomorrow and my donor is not being very clear. I told his wife (we're friends) I was ovulating today or tomorrow and to let me know if this cycle will work or if we need to wait until next month and she just said 'ok!', lol. I'm like....that's it? What does that mean? The past two months we've been on the same page and crystal clear about everything so IDK what to make of that answer, haha. I'm assuming this month is gonna be a no at this point which is really depressing but I guess there's always next month!


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby,

I think that many men feel a biological urge to get their DNA out there. And there is some vanity around virility.

For some it is about altruism (they may have a friend or family member who needed an egg or sperm donor or suffered infertility), but I think that is a smaller portion.

And I think once guys start doing it, the excitement of it can be a bit addictive. :)


----------



## Mummylou23

just letting you girls know found out on thursday that were expecting a girl xxx


----------



## c.30

Nimyra said:


> Ruby,
> 
> I think that many men feel a biological urge to get their DNA out there. And there is some vanity around virility.
> 
> For some it is about altruism (they may have a friend or family member who needed an egg or sperm donor or suffered infertility), but I think that is a smaller portion.
> 
> And I think once guys start doing it, the excitement of it can be a bit addictive. :)

I agree with all of this especially the vanity bit. I've met some along the way whose ego's were HUGE because they were successful on the first attempt :roll: one of the websites is rife with such donors, some of whom (irresponsibly imho) are donating left, right and centre. For me, when the ego has gotten involved to such a degree, that's a huge red flag to say 'next'.


----------



## RubyRainbows

c.30 said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Ruby,
> 
> I think that many men feel a biological urge to get their DNA out there. And there is some vanity around virility.
> 
> For some it is about altruism (they may have a friend or family member who needed an egg or sperm donor or suffered infertility), but I think that is a smaller portion.
> 
> And I think once guys start doing it, the excitement of it can be a bit addictive. :)
> 
> I agree with all of this especially the vanity bit. I've met some along the way whose ego's were HUGE because they were successful on the first attempt :roll: one of the websites is rife with such donors, some of whom (irresponsibly imho) are donating left, right and centre. For me, when the ego has gotten involved to such a degree, that's a huge red flag to say 'next'.Click to expand...

All good thoughts :thumbup: thanks!

I'm still baffled that OHs coworker volunteered to donate to us completely out of the blue! He is married with grown children (he's also a minister!). And now he mentioned that he has also fathered three children as a donor in the past! I just hope his little guys are still good swimmers - since he's in his mid 50s!

Would you guys ever use an older donor?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mummylou23 said:


> just letting you girls know found out on thursday that were expecting a girl xxx

Congrats on your baby girl! :flower:

Nimyra - Are you going to find out what you're having?

Do you guys have any names planned?


----------



## Mummylou23

lily-may :)


----------



## jury3

Congrats Hopeful!!! So exciting!



Mummylou23 said:


> just letting you girls know found out on thursday that were expecting a girl xxx

That's amazing! I can't wait to find out what our's are!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Grassroots - why is your donor "out of commission" for a few days?? I hope he comes through for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nimyra

RubyRainbows said:


> c.30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> Ruby,
> 
> I think that many men feel a biological urge to get their DNA out there. And there is some vanity around virility.
> 
> For some it is about altruism (they may have a friend or family member who needed an egg or sperm donor or suffered infertility), but I think that is a smaller portion.
> 
> And I think once guys start doing it, the excitement of it can be a bit addictive. :)
> 
> I agree with all of this especially the vanity bit. I've met some along the way whose ego's were HUGE because they were successful on the first attempt :roll: one of the websites is rife with such donors, some of whom (irresponsibly imho) are donating left, right and centre. For me, when the ego has gotten involved to such a degree, that's a huge red flag to say 'next'.Click to expand...
> 
> All good thoughts :thumbup: thanks!
> 
> I'm still baffled that OHs coworker volunteered to donate to us completely out of the blue! He is married with grown children (he's also a minister!). And now he mentioned that he has also fathered three children as a donor in the past! I just hope his little guys are still good swimmers - since he's in his mid 50s!
> 
> Would you guys ever use an older donor?Click to expand...

That is an interesting question, Ruby. My rule of thumb has been that donors must be older than my step children (so older than 21) and no older than my husband (so no older than 46). I prefer around my age (31) but used a donor who was 40 in the past (ended in mc) and the current donor was 35 or 36. 

After the miscarriage, I researched the stats on age of parents... and it turns out the age of both the biological mother and father matters somewhat. So older donors does increase risk of miscarriage/genetic issues (not by a HUGE amount up to the age of 40, but it gets to be a bigger issue as they get older). Interestingly enough, there is evidence that children born to older mothers have higher IQs than those born to younger mothers (perhaps due to the older mothers having more education, more stimulating environment, etc), but that children born to older fathers, have lower IQs than those born to younger fathers. 

If I had had no miscarriages, I would be more flexible about age (but would still probably go to a max of age 46 just based on my age, my own fathers' age, my desire for my children to be able to meet their biological father someday if they want, etc). Having had a miscarriage now, I prefer a donor much closer to my own age - preferably between 28 and 35. I feel funny about using a donor who is much younger than me... I don't know why, just do.

What do the rest of you think about this?


----------



## Nimyra

RubyRainbows said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> just letting you girls know found out on thursday that were expecting a girl xxx
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl! :flower:
> 
> Nimyra - Are you going to find out what you're having?
> 
> Do you guys have any names planned?Click to expand...

I am going to find out. I was told at my last ultrasound that it was probably a girl, but I was just 16 weeks so it wasn't 100% sure. I'll find out next week!

We have some names we are thinking about.

Lily is on our list as well. I also really love Sunny. We'll see...


----------



## firechild30

RubyRainbows said:


> firechild30 said:
> 
> 
> Donor is definitely out. DH spoke with him this evening.
> I live in a small area, and most online donors are at a minimum of 3 hours from me. I work full time, take full time classes, and have two step-children about 75% of the month or more. DH works full time, and frequently picks up overtime. Travel for specific timing is very difficult. Our previous donor, and the one that just changed his mind, were both local.
> I have checked into a sperm bank, but it is insanely expensive- and at this time, not an option for us. I'm so tired of disappointment.
> 
> Did he say WHY he changed his mind?? :growlmad:Click to expand...

It was the contract. I let him know that there were several things we could be flexible on. First, let me throw in here that he came to us and offered. After a couple of sit down conversations, I asked him to take some time to think about it thoroughly because of the commitment it requires. I also explained the process in great detail. After a couple of months, he got back to us and said he would like to do it. He went for STD test, I scheduled SA, and e-mailed him contract. After having contract for two weeks we were unable to reach him (hoping we could start inseminations this cycle). Finally, DH got him and asked what was going on, and explained that we respect any decision he would make, but please don't keep us in the dark. He said he did not want to sign contract... he wants the option of being daddy if he decides later that he wants to be, and he wants to be able tell others that he fathered the child. We never misled him about our intentions. I want to raise a child with my husband, no one else, and I do not want the child to find out we used a donor from anyone but us... and I certainly do not want someone popping in and out of the child's life whenever the feel like they want or don't want to be involved.


----------



## Nimyra

Firechild,

That is a good reason for you and your husband to walk away from this one. You need the donor to be 100% on the same page. It isn't worth the risk otherwise.

I know it is a let down, of course.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Firechild - sounds like he wasn't a good match! Your donor def has to be on the same page and respect your wishes!


----------



## firechild30

RubyRainbows said:


> From your conversations with various donors and in your own opinions - what do you think is the reason men decide to be donors?
> 
> I guess the social worker in me is curious as to what motivates them to donate?
> 
> I would assume a lot of guys (esp like college kids) donate to sperm banks for the money, but what about known donors who aren't getting paid.
> 
> I'm appreciative that there are so many out there!!!

Our first donor was a childhood friend of mine. He offered to donate when it was determined that DH would not be able to give me biological children. We had in depth conversations about why. 1) I suffered a loss due to pre-term labor-my friend was there through my pregnancy and loss and said that since we were ten, he had never seen me as happy as when I was going to be a mommy. (I handled pregnancy very well). 2) Friend feels that I am a great step-mom and should have the opportunity to be a "real" mommy.

The donor who bailed is my BIL. My husband's entire family appreciate my love and involvement with my step-children. He said his major motivation for offering was so my child would be biologically related to DH and my step-kids. (Really would have been quite ideal)

Throughout our search of potential donors, I would have to agree that it seems most men desire to spread their DNA, and also that it gets addictive. The most interesting motivation I heard was from a donor who said he wanted to give children to people who actually wanted them because he was from a very broken abusive home.


----------



## firechild30

Mummylou- thanks for sharing! LOVE the name:)

Hopeful- Congrats!


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you firechild I am so over the moon. lily-may is doing wonderful had has long legs xx


----------



## LunaBean

Can anyone see a line on the blue test? The green is an opk

https://i44.tinypic.com/2r5ywc9.jpg


----------



## c.30

I think I can Luna....!!!!!!


----------



## c.30

^^ got damned line eye, lol :dohh: I see something of a line but then zoom in and loose it!


----------



## LunaBean

Its maddening lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Luna - I *think* I can!! Does it look pink in person??

Show us another pic after you test again! :test:

FX'ed!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you invert the pic, Luna?


----------



## LunaBean

Its there wen I invert it! Bfn on a dif test tho :(


----------



## GrassRoots

He was out of commission because he is on call all weekend which can mean he has really, really long days and that's what ended up happening, darnit :( So bummed. I ovulated last night so we're out for this month, unfortunately. Guess we'll try next cycle. I am 99% sure I "hyper ovulated" due to crazy hormones after the MC because I was in SO MUCH pain while I normally only feel a little bit of uncomfortable cramping. It was crazy intense last night, I was literally doubled over! Makes me sad because what if it was 2 eggs or something? :( Ugh. Oh well. Obviously wasn't meant to be this try.


----------



## Mummylou23

yes I see it luna when u testing again when is af due


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm giving up this cycle. And I am NEVER EVER again buying Wondfo's!!! They're making me angry!

I swore up and down that I was not going to symptom spot and was going to carry on with life as it is, and because of those damn cheapies, I haven't been able to. I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo, overanalyzing every single possible symptom, and have just had a feeling since the insem that it was not going to take.

So, I peed on a Wondfo this morning, and an FRER and both are negative...pure negative. I'm 7dpo. I'm giving up and moving on to my hsg next week and gonna pick myself up and get rid of these stupid Wondfo's for next cycle.

I've had three psychics predict a baby for December, so here's hoping.


----------



## jury3

You're only 7dpo?! That is so early! You really should wait at least until 10/11/12 dpo...don't get discouraged yet! The wondfos are pretty hit and miss from what I've heard from people. Mine were fine, but I've seen a lot of evaps for others...
I had a family friend do a tarot card reading and she predicted we'd be pregnant in September and have twin girls with big change in May. We don't know about the girls yet, but May is our due date. So she's been correct so far! Hopefully your's is right too :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope so too. I kinda did things "unhealthily" this month too. I've been quite dehydrated, eating a lot of fast food, not taking my thyroid meds like I should, or my prenatals either. Gonna start for next cycle though and hope for that December BFP.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Brandi!! Don't give up yet! When I was preggo with my son I didn't get a BFP until after AF was late!! And that was with a FRER!!


----------



## Nimyra

Luna, I see the line. Looking forward to another pic tomorrow!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've always had a BFP by 10dpo, so maybe I'll give it a few more days, but I really do believe I'm out this cycle.


----------



## c.30

I never, ever tested before 9dpo, for me that's just wasting sticks (even if they are cheap) and if you're testing @ 1dpo, just causing yourself unnecessary stress :hugs: in the end, cos I was so *SICK* of seeing that one line, I only tested once AF was late. I symptom spotted like crazy, although when I actually was PG I had no symptoms :haha: but poas, nope, just couldn't take the let down! Poas is fine, but if the egg is fertilised, give it a couple of days to travel and attach :thumbup:

I think for next time, (yes been thinking about the next baby for a while; I want to clear Deanna's birthday but my donors ready when I am :thumbup:) I shall _try_ to have the first week after OV off. I think the start of the month, with charting, poas, arranging and then getting donations can be *real* tiring so a couple of days off after O can be just what you need.


----------



## firechild30

Has anyone been successful with a shipping donor?


----------



## RubyRainbows

OH wiped this morning and there was some pink spotting! :cry: So i'm guessing we are out this month! Boo! AF hasn't officially arrived yet tho - so OH seems to still be quite optimistic! Me - not so much. :nope: She always symptom spots like crazy and I think she truly believed she was preggo this month!

As excited as I am to be trying again - I also dread this crazy rollercoaster!!


----------



## Nimyra

firechild30 said:


> Has anyone been successful with a shipping donor?

Firechild,

I've spoken to a number of people on a different board who were successful with shipping -- BUT, with shipping there are 2 essential things to consider

1) go with someone with a history of shipping success (not all sperm is created equal, some guys' sperm is "hardier" than others and better able to survive shipping.)

2) timing needs to be great. Ship the day of positive OPK and insem as soon as you get the sperm.


----------



## firechild30

RubyRainbows said:


> OH wiped this morning and there was some pink spotting! :cry: So i'm guessing we are out this month! Boo! AF hasn't officially arrived yet tho - so OH seems to still be quite optimistic! Me - not so much. :nope: She always symptom spots like crazy and I think she truly believed she was preggo this month!
> 
> As excited as I am to be trying again - I also dread this crazy rollercoaster!!

I hear ya on the roller coaster! Please keep us posted


----------



## Mummylou23

any news luna?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: and bloodwork at the fertility clinic confirmed a level of 16


----------



## CmonBFP

OMG congratulations!!!!!

Fantastic news

You are one fertile momma!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, tubal ligation, followed by tubal reversal, 4 weeks later, I do ONE AI at home (his house) with donor sperm, one donation, one day, FIRST SHOT and 11 days later, BAM :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20131107_105305.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Brandi! That's awesome!!! :flower:

:witch: arrived today for us! :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Ruby! Sorry the witch got you!


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## c.30

Sorry AF got you Ruby :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

BrandiCanucks said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: and bloodwork at the fertility clinic confirmed a level of 16

Level 16 for what HCG?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, hcg was 16. I took a FR digi last night at 7:15pm and urine was somewhat diluted and STILL got a YES+ and got a Pregnant Enceinte 1-2 on CB Digi this morning at 2am. I didn't get a positive on the CB digi until my levels were 36 with my youngest daughter, so I won't be surprised if my draw tomorrow shows they're much higher than 36.


----------



## CmonBFP

Brandi what day of your cycle did you do the insem?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CD12. I ovulated on CD13 (like clockwork). I started feeling O pains about 18 hours after the insemination.


----------



## Nimyra

Scan today. Baby is a healthy little girl!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! Congrats on Team Pink!!!


----------



## justhoping

BrandiCanucks said:


> I know my dates aren't off. I had a positive OPK on Saturday morning and felt O pains from 4am to 10am Sunday. I O on CD13 like clockwork for at least the last 7 years.

It impossible to get a positive on a pregnancy test at 4 dpo. :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry, I'm confused, justhoping. I didn't say anything about a positive test at 4dpo. My O pains started at 4:00am on CD13. I always ovulate on CD13. I got my positive at 10dpo.


----------



## c.30

Nimyra said:


> Scan today. Baby is a healthy little girl!

:happydance: Congrats Nimyra :D

Not sure if I've said it yet Brandi but congrats to you too, a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh nevermind. It was a few pages back. Sorry justhoping.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Has anyone seen the preview for the show Generation Cryo on MTV? Seems like a reality show about a girl looking to find her "sperm donor" father. Starts at the end of November.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Nimyra!! :pink:


----------



## Nimyra

Ruby, sounds fascinating... I'm going to check it out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So the fertility clinic said they'd be calling me by noon with my followup results. It's 11:30 and still no call, and they close at noon. I'm so scared something will be wrong.


----------



## Nimyra

Call them


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just did and they said they're busy with a patient and will call me back.

Grrrrrr


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just got the call back!!!

My levels on November 7 at 9:30am were 16...my levels today at 8:00am were 70.48!!!!!

They are MORE than doubling! I told the nurse how paranoid I am of a tubal pregnancy, given I just had the tubes untied 6 weeks ago, and she said if it was a tubal pregnancy, my numbers would be very low and slowly rising, not doubling in less than 24 hours, so she's fairly confident this pregnancy is right where it is supposed to be. According to betabase, the average level for 13dpo is 63, and mine are at 70.48 so a little over average.

I go back Monday afternoon for another draw.


----------



## EloiseW

Hi, 

If you are still answering this thread. Just wondering, and hope you don't mind me being straightforward as I am considering a sperm donor and insemination, where did you do the insemination and how much did it cost? Did it work first time? I would like to go this route and have irregular periods but my hormone levels are fine. Many thanks for any advice. I tried to find you on Facebook but couldn't!


----------



## EloiseW

Hello, just saw your post about donor/insemination. If you are still around and happy to speak about the process and experience, much appreciated as I am thinking of doing this. Many thanks!


----------



## ticking.clock

BrandiCanucks said:


> Just got the call back!!!
> 
> My levels on November 7 at 9:30am were 16...my levels today at 8:00am were 70.48!!!!!
> 
> They are MORE than doubling! I told the nurse how paranoid I am of a tubal pregnancy, given I just had the tubes untied 6 weeks ago, and she said if it was a tubal pregnancy, my numbers would be very low and slowly rising, not doubling in less than 24 hours, so she's fairly confident this pregnancy is right where it is supposed to be. According to betabase, the average level for 13dpo is 63, and mine are at 70.48 so a little over average.
> 
> I go back Monday afternoon for another draw.


Or they'd be sky high, mine at 18dpo were almost 3000, they thought tubal but turns out it was twins but one stopped growing early on, the other is now almost a year old lol


----------



## Nimyra

Congrats, Brandi! That is great news!


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome, Eloise!

As you can see there are 900+ pages of this thread at your disposal to peruse. 

There are a large spectrum of women on this thread -- some gay, some straight. Some are doing at-home insemination with their male partners, most are using known donor (fresh sperm), some are using shipped sperm, and there may be one or two who used frozen sperm from a bank.

Mostly though, most of us decided to use known donors (either friends, relatives, or free sperm donors we met online). Some of us "graduated" and had at-home donor-conceived babies, many are still trying.

Please also check out the thread at the bottom of my signature block-- "At Home Insemination with Donor Sperm" which is just people posting their success stories and what they did (how they met their donor, how they inseminated, etc). 

I would meet my donor either at my home or at their home (or sometimes at a close friend's home), they would do their business in a private room, and pass off the sperm to me in a clean container, leave, and then I would inseminate in a private room, rest a few minutes, and then be done.

Many of use use the softcup method, others prefer the syringe method. 

If you are using a sperm bank, that is a whole different cup of tea, and you may want to get advice from your obgyn about the best way to inseminate. They will most likely recommend IUI since at home insemination with frozen sperm has very low success rates (~5% chance per month) I can be done... I've heard stories of it working, but it can be expensive to pay so much money every month for frozen sperm and only have a 5% shot each time. It is more cost effective to also do IUI to increase your chances to ~15%. 

Using a known donor is FREE. It is illegal to pay someone for bodily fluids. However, it is common courtesy to reimburse a donor for any expenses he incurs since as gas/travel expensive, HIV/STI testing, etc. 

Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad to hear I'm (almost) for sure out of the woods for a tubal pregnancy. I'm at a higher risk because of the two surgeries I've had on my tubes.

Eloise, I'm single, and have done at-home insemination twice with a known donor. He is the biological father of my youngest daughter, and the baby I'm pregnant with now. All it cost me was travel costs (gas, train fares, etc). With both babies, we got pregnant on the first try.


----------



## RubyRainbows

EloiseW said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are still answering this thread. Just wondering, and hope you don't mind me being straightforward as I am considering a sperm donor and insemination, where did you do the insemination and how much did it cost? Did it work first time? I would like to go this route and have irregular periods but my hormone levels are fine. Many thanks for any advice. I tried to find you on Facebook but couldn't!

:wave: Hi Eloise! Welcome! We are still here & chatting! Come join us! :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Congrats on the BFP Brandi!

Congrats on the baby girl Nimyra!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not a good day at all. Story is here. I just don't have the heart to type it out again

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...perm-after-tubal-reversal-2.html#post30419609


----------



## jury3

Brandi-It's so early to tell. That wasn't all bad, I don't trust ER doctor's with pregnancy related issues. One of my friends had lots of bleeding and was sure it was a miscarriage. The ER docs gave her no hope and got her worked up for nothing. She is 16 weeks pregnant now with a healthy little girl...Try to think positive! I know it's hard...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm trying to stay positive. The OB was fairly confident that this is a viable pregnancy with the way the levels are rising, so I'm trying to hold on to that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the whole story, including the ultrasound report:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...perm-after-tubal-reversal-2.html#post30419609


----------



## Nimyra

Brandi,
Of course they can't see anything yet it is wayyy too early!

You are probably just feeling your corpus lutum cyst, which is a good sign.

Try to relax, I'm confident all will be well. A scan in another week or two will reveal more.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! You guys are amazing. I'll keep you posted. I'm gonna try and stay positive and look forward to Freckle proving the doctors wrong when (s)he arrives in July.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And this looks promising too. My first to my third draw.
 



Attached Files:







beta.PNG
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## firechild30

Sending prayers and positive energy your way Brandi!


----------



## ticking.clock

Brandi your womb is tilted as you've had kids...... Gees do they not know this is normal in women who've had kids already??? So don't worry about that 
If your LMP was October 15th it's probably too small to see even with an internal scan!
Just relax and let things develop, if its tubal or an impending mc you can't change that but freckle needs you to have faith, be strong, relax and let them gain their strength from you xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, they just called back with the results.

My hcg levels today, 14dpo, was 200!!!! It's even higher than it should have been based on yesterday's levels, and my progesterone is up to 19!!!!

I'm starting to feel more confident that this is a sticky baby in the right place! My ultrasound is booked for December 5th at noon!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I know so many ladies who have been told their babies are possibly ectopic or miscarry ing just because it is too eary to see anything on the scan. I'm sure freckle is snuggled in tight xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I peed on another stick last night and with how dark it is, I'm even more confident now. It came up in 30 seconds, before the control line, and is darker than the control line. IN JUST 4 DAYS!!!!

Take that, ER doctor who said my test was "borderline positive"

Top: 11dpo FMU
Bottom: 14dpo 6:30pm
 



Attached Files:







20131111_181822.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hanie22

Im wondering if any of you ladies could answer my question sorry if TMI :
I am doing AI at home with my husbands sperm (pressure related DE). Ive been putting syringe in as far as I can get it and then slowly pushing it in. all with 3 pillows under my bum/hips. have the big 'O' and then then lie there with pillows still under me for about 45- 1hr, after the 45 mins while Im still lieing down I put a soft cup in and lie there for as long as I can normally about 1-2hrs, now here comes the problem nearly every time I get up after lieing down 'fluid' seems to come out even though I've got the softcup in so I've resorted to taking it out. My question is am I still in with a chance even though Ive been taking the softcup out?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Try a sanitary pad. I've gotten pregnant on the first try twice doing AI at home.


----------



## Nimyra

Hanie22 said:


> Im wondering if any of you ladies could answer my question sorry if TMI :
> I am doing AI at home with my husbands sperm (pressure related DE). Ive been putting syringe in as far as I can get it and then slowly pushing it in. all with 3 pillows under my bum/hips. have the big 'O' and then then lie there with pillows still under me for about 45- 1hr, after the 45 mins while Im still lieing down I put a soft cup in and lie there for as long as I can normally about 1-2hrs, now here comes the problem nearly every time I get up after lieing down 'fluid' seems to come out even though I've got the softcup in so I've resorted to taking it out. My question is am I still in with a chance even though Ive been taking the softcup out?

Yes. This is normal, you can still get pregnant! Kudos for resting so long!


----------



## jury3

You can definitely still get pregnant! Have you considered putting the sperm directly in the cup and then inserting the cup? That's what I did and got my bfp. I think that's what Nimyra did too. Might help keep more of it in there....Either way I wouldn't worry though!


----------



## Nimyra

Yep,

That's what I did. Just mush it around a bit to ensure contact with your cervix.

:)


----------



## c.30

Nimyra said:


> Hanie22 said:
> 
> 
> Im wondering if any of you ladies could answer my question sorry if TMI :
> I am doing AI at home with my husbands sperm (pressure related DE). Ive been putting syringe in as far as I can get it and then slowly pushing it in. all with 3 pillows under my bum/hips. have the big 'O' and then then lie there with pillows still under me for about 45- 1hr, after the 45 mins while Im still lieing down I put a soft cup in and lie there for as long as I can normally about 1-2hrs, now here comes the problem nearly every time I get up after lieing down 'fluid' seems to come out even though I've got the softcup in so I've resorted to taking it out. My question is am I still in with a chance even though Ive been taking the softcup out?
> 
> Yes. This is normal, you can still get pregnant! Kudos for resting so long!Click to expand...

What Nimyra said, I rested for an hour and that was the worst part #bored!!! :winkwink: good luck :dust:


----------



## Hanie22

Wanted to thank you ladies, did it the way you described today & was quite suprised that there was less mess :) very happy!


----------



## LunaBean

Oh wow Brandi! Congrats!!!!

I always use the cup after but forgot it last week and it all fell out tho :/

Every other time i put in 3ml concieve plus,like preseed,then sperm in a 2nd syringe,this time i put 2ml concieve plus then 3ml sperm in same syringe,then big O twice,then put cup in,so we'll see! Hope it works, Im so impatient cuz Noah took 1st time


----------



## GrassRoots

Sorry for taking some time away ladies, I just needed a mental break from this whole world for a few weeks after the MC. I'm back and we're planning to do our first insem post-MC this week! My timing is horrid, though, because I will likely be ovulating the day before or the day OF Thanksgiving. Boooo! Thankfully my donor is still free several days this week so we're planning to do an insem on Sun/Mon/Wed and hope that does the trick. 

Brings a whole new image to the idea of turkey basting huh?? Lmao!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

GrassRoots said:


> Brings a whole new image to the idea of turkey basting huh?? Lmao!!!

I hope we have several successful "turkey basters" around here! :haha:

Welcome back!! :flower:


----------



## AshNAmber

Anyone know anything about the implantation dip? Just got a dip below cover at 9 DPO.. I'm guessing AF is about to show but she would be really early.. I'm usually pretty regular.


----------



## SopranoJKM

DW and I are TTC #1 and are in the TWW for the 3rd time. We used two vials of frozen donor sperm the first two cycles and used the last two vials of frozen donor sperm this time, plus two inseminations with fresh donor sperm (different donor). We plan to continue to use the second donor for future cycles if no :bfp: this time. The sperm bank was just so expensive and I hadn't previously been open to the idea of a known donor. But after two unsuccessful cycles (not a lot, I know) I became more open to it. We had a willing friend and decided to go for it this time to increase our chances. We also used Preseed for the first time this cycle, and I took FertileCM and EPO supplements, which I hadn't previously done. I get to test in 13 days!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Soprano!

I'm pregnant with my second donor baby. I used fresh sperm and inseminated within 10 minutes of the donation being made and got pregnant on the first donation both times. I used the same donor for both my daughter and this baby.


----------



## SopranoJKM

BrandiCanucks said:


> Good luck, Soprano!
> 
> I'm pregnant with my second donor baby. I used fresh sperm and inseminated within 10 minutes of the donation being made and got pregnant on the first donation both times. I used the same donor for both my daughter and this baby.

I'm SO excited to hear about you getting pregnant the first tries with fresh sperm. I can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## RubyRainbows

SopranoJKM said:


> I get to test in 13 days!

We will be testing around the same time as you! We don't test until after AF is late! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## GrassRoots

Good luck Soprano! :) 

We did our first insem for this cycle tonight. Hoping to get one or two more insems in by the time I ovulate, either Wed or Thurs. I'm a little discouraged because this was the first time we've tried that there was any that 'leaked' after I stood up. Ugh. I use a Softcup w/ Preseed to keep that from happening so I don't know what's up with that but oh well! Can't change it now. I did prop my butt up for half an hour afterward so plenty is surely still up there. We'll see!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Grassroots! :thumbup: Did you get a few more insems in??

A few of us in the TWW!! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## lilaclily

Hi Guys,

I've been lurking around this thread for a while now and I thought it's about time I say hi, and introduce myself. 

Firstly, I just want to thank ALL the ladies in this thread for sharing their stories. I am so thankful to come across this thread because it has given me HOPE. It has also restored a sense of normality back into my life, knowing that I am not the only one.

I am married, but hubby has troubles with ED (we are not sure what's wrong, he can get it up, but has trouble with penetration). Internally, I was thinking that it's going to be impossible to conceive. But coming across this forum, I've now got HOPE at least. Knowing that it can be done.

We have done 2 cycles of at home AI and so far no success :nope: I'm a bit bummed right now. The last cycle I thought was perfectly timed (using charting and ClearBlue ovulation test) - multiple insems through the fertile window. So I'm getting stressed thinking that there's something _else_ not right. Hubby's semen volume seems a bit low - 1-2mls on average. Secretly, I'm bottling up all this frustration and disappointment, and starting to develop all these negative feelings. We're due to have another go soon (on CD 12 now). I guess I'll keep you posted.

But mainly, I just wanted to say hi and thanks to you all. I'll try to stay positive and hopeful!


----------



## AshNAmber

Welcome lilaclily, I'm sorry your getting so stressed out :hugs: You are free to come here and vent as much as you need.. We all do.. Who would have thought TTC would be so hard when so many women/ teens make it look so damn easy... I hope this cycle you have better luck.. Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:

AFM: :witch: showed up today... So back to waiting for O.. Think we may use pre seed this go round, see if maybe that helps with anything. Here's to hoping for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi lilaclily! Welcome!! :wave: Don't get discouraged!! There have been so many success stories on this thread - you will also be successful with AI using fresh sperm! Sounds like you're doing everything right! It's only a matter of time before you get your BFP!

AshnAmber - sorry the witch got you! :flower:


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks Ruby :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Have any of you ladies used pre seed and have any recommendations on how to use it with AI??


----------



## Nimyra

Welcome LilacLily, you definitely aren't alone. 

If you don't mind some friendly advice -- I'd suggest that you go ahead and have DH's semen analysis done ( a full analysis with count, motility, and morphology, not an OTC test). This will at least tell you what you are working with. Low volume isn't necessarily an issue. And either everything is fine, or you'll know its time to move on to IUI. 

I think the softcup method is a great way to go for situations like yours -- you'll minimize any semen loss through transferring it to cup, to syringe, etc. 

Your DH can also increase his volume by hydrating LOTS the day of insemination. It actually can make a big difference in terms of volume. Google it to get more info.

Finally, give yourselves some time. 8 months is the average time to conceive. So its way too early to stress. :)


----------



## Nimyra

AshNAmber,

I say skip the preseed and just drink a lot of grapefruit juice to increase/thin CM. 

I found preseed too thick/sticky personally... I was not confident the swimmers could make it through that stuff. Then again, I might have had a bad batch. I used a little Conceive Plus, but not much. just a tiny bit in the sofcup.


----------



## AshNAmber

Nimyra said:


> AshNAmber,
> 
> I say skip the preseed and just drink a lot of grapefruit juice to increase/thin CM.
> 
> I found preseed too thick/sticky personally... I was not confident the swimmers could make it through that stuff. Then again, I might have had a bad batch. I used a little Conceive Plus, but not much. just a tiny bit in the sofcup.

:sick: oh god I can't stand the taste of that stuff... Had a very very bad experience with it as a child now the smell of grapefruit juice makes me gag :sick:


----------



## Nimyra

Lol... No grapefruit juice for you then! Lots of water plus some guafenesin should be good enough. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's a girl in the August DDC who got pregnant on her first month of trying pineapple. She sliced it into 5 equal slices and ate one slice each day, and then ate the core around the fertile time, and she ended up pregnant. She tried for a while, so that might be something to try


----------



## AshNAmber

I think I read something about pineapple and whole milk also..


----------



## Nimyra

Definitely whole milk helps. One serving of full fat dairy helps balance hormone levels.


----------



## c.30

AshNAmber said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> AshNAmber,
> 
> I say skip the preseed and just drink a lot of grapefruit juice to increase/thin CM.
> 
> I found preseed too thick/sticky personally... I was not confident the swimmers could make it through that stuff. Then again, I might have had a bad batch. I used a little Conceive Plus, but not much. just a tiny bit in the sofcup.
> 
> :sick: oh god I can't stand the taste of that stuff... Had a very very bad experience with it as a child now the smell of grapefruit juice makes me gag :sick:Click to expand...

I was the same with grapefruit juice tbh :sick: but I know many people get on well with it. Preseed worked for me, as did 2 litres of water a day, the month I was successful I didn't use much preseed but inserted it about 20 minutes before insem.


----------



## AshNAmber

I drink a glass of whole milk every day up until O.. Then I from what read your suppose to stop and I give up caffeine the day AF is done and even in my few days of AF I only allow myself one or 2 soft drinks a day usually with dinner but mainly drink water.. If we use preseed I will only use .5ml or 1ml 15min before AI.. I do get EWCM but not always on the days that we can get AI done.. Last cycle I got EWCM 1 day out of all my fertile days.. After that I didn't see it again until after I knew O had passed.. I figure any little bit can help..


----------



## lilaclily

Thank you for all the support ladies, I really feel so much better coming on here and reading all your stories and messages of support.

Thank you Nimyra. Any advice is appreciated. Reading about your stories gives me hope. We will be going on to semen analysis if this cycle fails. I agree, I want to know what we are working with.

Thank you. I will try to stay positive and patient! Had LH surge this morning and so far we have done 3 insems. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jury3

Preseed worked for me, but I only put a little around my cervix before inserting the soft cup. I used pineapple 1dpo-5dpo. It's supposed to help with implantation. The only month I used pineapple is the month I got my bfp...


----------



## AshNAmber

Does it have to be fresh pineapple?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes


----------



## jury3

I used fresh and I think it's better just because the real thing is usually the best choice, but I've heard of women using bromelain supplements.


----------



## AshNAmber

LOL I had some canned pineapple in the pantry :haha: that's why I asked.. Will be off to buy my a pineapple next week after O then


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone:happydance: It has been couple of weeks since I posted anything.
Congratulations to all BFP and new babies as well!:baby:
Little background for newbies: I was TTC last year for couple of months with known donor. My friend who I will want to co-parent. It didn't really work so we just gave up. :cry:
I should be getting my AF in 4 days and after that we want to try again. I didn't really stay on the top of my cycle but we inseminated every other day for majority of the months and plan on doing it that way again, or at least every 3 days and hope to catch the egg;)
And yes, I am going to buy myself a pineapple as well:haha:


----------



## GrassRoots

First off, where have I been w/ this pineapple information?! I have never heard that before! I will have to keep that in mind if there's a next time! 



AshNAmber said:


> Have any of you ladies used pre seed and have any recommendations on how to use it with AI??


FWIW, before I got my first BFP (ended in M/C), we had only tried for two cycles. Cycle one, no preseed. Cycle two, I put a little bit of Preseed in the Softcup after I used a syringe and propped my butt up for half an hour -- then I put the Softcup w/ preseed in it. Got a BFP that same month. 

This month was attempt #3 and we used the cup and the Preseed and hopefully have the same luck! Just my take on the situation :)




Also - can't remember who asked but I was able to get another insem in this month, the night before Thanksgiving. So glad they were still willing on a very busy day of the year--the night before a big holiday! I actually ovulated ON Thanksgiving so hopefully the timing was good enough! Now we wait!


----------



## AshNAmber

I hope it works for you GrassRoots!! Sending loads of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'll be off to buy my pre seed today and we start AI next week I start OPK's this weekend


----------



## GrassRoots

9DPO today and trying sooooo hard to resist the temptation to do any early testing. I swore I'd never do that again and I was just gonna wait to see if AF showed or not, and then test if I was late but that's six days away! Waaah! LOL! I don't even have any tests in the house so I wouldn't be tempted but I live just around the corner from the store but I know it's better for my emotional well-being to just wait. Decisions, decisions. I hate TTC :( Ugh


----------



## GrassRoots

I will say that my face is breaking out something TERRIBLE (it usually happens closer to AF, honestly) and my appetite hasn't been too good. Obviously could just be a fluke but I'm trying to be optimistic!


----------



## AshNAmber

any updates ladies?!

We are starting AI tonight... Send down the baby dust!! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you!

AFM, Freckle has let the nausea and vomitting come on full force. I can barely drink water and admittedly, haven't been drinking much of it because it makes me feel so physically ill. Gonna try flavoured water and maybe some more tea to up my water intake and see if that helps.


----------



## lilaclily

Hi ladies,

I'm so glad this thread is still active. I'm quite busy atm but I come on here periodically to see what's going on - baby dust to everyone who's trying. In the past week, I've heard of 2 friends with pregnancy news. Even though I should be happy (and I am), I can't help but feel down about myself.

I'm in the TWW. I had my positive ovulation test last Monday (2nd Dec) so I'm 9dpo? I know it's way too early but I've already peed on a stick and it's negative (no surprises). I will continue to stay hopeful and positive.

I usually get quite strong PMS symptoms if that's what they're called - fatigue, very sore breasts, and severe abdominal cramping few hours prior to AF so it will be very hard for me to differentiate these from real pg symptoms. 

I'm also starting to feel a bit run down - feeling the onset of cold symptoms for a few days. I hope they don't get any worse because then I'll be paranoid about taking drugs (cold medicines).

Anyway, just thought I'd drop by and say Hi, thanks, and to wish everyone baby dust.


----------



## GrassRoots

Good luck everyone! I hope the AI goes well, ash&amber, and I hope lila that your 2ww ends with a BFP! Sorry to hear you feel so ill brandi. My daughter gave me a terrible time when I was pregnant w/ her too 

I am either 11 or 12dpo tomorrow and have held off on testing miraculously. I did cave and buy two digitals at the store this morning so I will be taking one tomorrow and I hope it's positive. So nervous! AF is due on Friday so I hope if I AM pregnant the test is sensitive enough to pick it up by then :) Wish me luck! I have had a crappy appetite this week and random queasiness but I'm trying not to read too much in to it!


----------



## cranberry

Hi ladies, I'm trying again after a recent failed cycle. I'll be seeing a doctor for iui but am considering trying at home again. I'm using preseed but I'm wondering if I need to use longer syringes. I know someone mentioned they figure out how to basically do an iui at home. Any tips to get the sperm as close to the egg as possible?


----------



## lilaclily

GrassRoots - how did your test go? 

I'm 12dpo and still a huge BFN :(
I think I'm getting PMS signs so AF is probably not far away.
But i'll hang on and stay hopeful.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi ladies! 
help!!
I just got a +ve OPK this afternoon it was neg this morning.
I only have one opportunity to do an insem with my donor either tonight or tomorrow morning - what do you think I should do?
I also checked my CM and it's not egg white yet...


----------



## Nimyra

Tonight. Definitely tonight.


----------



## lilaclily

14 dpo. 

AF due any _minute_ now. 

I'm feeling like there's no hope for me, especially because everything was so well timed. I need to convince DH to go see the Doc.


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies, 

AF ended yesterday. We will start AI on Friday and hope to do it every other day until next period and hope to catch the egg. I am so nervous but try not to be! We tried couple of cycles last year and nothing happened.
I bought OPKs this time and will start using them probably Wednesday and see what happens.
We are also planning on using soft cup/diva cup and see if it helps...

For those who used diva cup, when did you insert it? after you put semen in you? or did you put semen in a cup?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey everyone, really glad to find this thread!

My LittleMan was born from at home insemination on my third cycle of trying and I'm currently using the same donor to try again.

I got a +opk this morning (unexpectedly early) but can't meet with the donor until tomorrow morning. Do you think this will be too late? I'm hoping to catch O on the nose, but if the surge started last night I might have missed O completely.

iBeach, I put the semen in the cup. I'd recommend a practice run first, though, because it can be a bit fiddly. I wasted one cycle by spilling it when I was trying to fit it in.


----------



## kedwards1982

iBeach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> AF ended yesterday. We will start AI on Friday and hope to do it every other day until next period and hope to catch the egg. I am so nervous but try not to be! We tried couple of cycles last year and nothing happened.
> I bought OPKs this time and will start using them probably Wednesday and see what happens.
> We are also planning on using soft cup/diva cup and see if it helps...
> 
> For those who used diva cup, when did you insert it? after you put semen in you? or did you put semen in a cup?

I myself put the soft cup in right after semen inserted. Then leave it in for 12 hours. I have not had any luck yet but I'm not giving up. I have a great donor who is helpful. But the one downfall is that he's a few states away and I pay for the shipping which is about $60 each time. I'm really hoping this time took but I don't know. I'm supposed to expect AF anytime tomorrow but I have not had any symptoms of any kind at all as for pregnancy or AF. So Idk yet.


----------



## iBeach

kedwards1982 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> AF ended yesterday. We will start AI on Friday and hope to do it every other day until next period and hope to catch the egg. I am so nervous but try not to be! We tried couple of cycles last year and nothing happened.
> I bought OPKs this time and will start using them probably Wednesday and see what happens.
> We are also planning on using soft cup/diva cup and see if it helps...
> 
> For those who used diva cup, when did you insert it? after you put semen in you? or did you put semen in a cup?
> 
> I myself put the soft cup in right after semen inserted. Then leave it in for 12 hours. I have not had any luck yet but I'm not giving up. I have a great donor who is helpful. But the one downfall is that he's a few states away and I pay for the shipping which is about $60 each time. I'm really hoping this time took but I don't know. I'm supposed to expect AF anytime tomorrow but I have not had any symptoms of any kind at all as for pregnancy or AF. So Idk yet.Click to expand...

Thanks
Now just to figure out how not to loose any semen while inserting cup!!!!:dohh:


----------



## iBeach

Starting insemination #1 tonight!!!!
No +OPK yet, but starting anyway. Last AF started on the 11th and ended on 16th...I am not sure if its not too early to inseminate, but I want to play it safe.
Doing another on Saturday. 

How often do you ladies inseminate? Only when you get +OPK? or you want to be covered like I am and do it every 2-3 days?


----------



## kedwards1982

iBeach said:


> Starting insemination #1 tonight!!!!
> No +OPK yet, but starting anyway. Last AF started on the 11th and ended on 16th...I am not sure if its not too early to inseminate, but I want to play it safe.
> Doing another on Saturday.
> 
> How often do you ladies inseminate? Only when you get +OPK? or you want to be covered like I am and do it every 2-3 days?

When you insert the cup, you want to use it as a scooper. That way it will catch the majority into the cup. You may have a little wetness because you are not going to get every single :spermy: up to the cervix. However I recommend that right after you insert, immediately put the cup in; that way you reduce any leakage. You are to insert it all the way up until it basically just locks itself up there. It has to go all the way past the vagina wall. You shouldn't feel anything after you get the cup in there correctly. Also make sure you O a couple of times. I use a vibrator to do it quickly just to get the cervix to "suck up" the :spermy:. Good luck tonight!!! Have fun with the O though, you don't have to make it a "all serious business". 

AFM: I can only do it once. I'm sure that if I asked my donor, he would give me another vial but he feels that if I use my OPT, I should be okay. If I had a donor nearby, I would be doing the same as you are.


----------



## gingmg

Invivoveritas- great username!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thank you, gingmg :)

Inseminated today, which was day O according to the OPK. I have a negative feeling about this cycle, maybe as some sort of self-protection.

iBeach, best of luck to you this cycle too! I only inseminate once per cycle, mainly because my donor lives a distance away. It takes a fair bit of work to get everything lined up once I get the +OPK. With my son we inseminated the day after the + and it worked perfectly.

kedwards, when do you plan to test?


----------



## kedwards1982

InVivoVeritas said:


> Thank you, gingmg :)
> 
> Inseminated today, which was day O according to the OPK. I have a negative feeling about this cycle, maybe as some sort of self-protection.
> 
> iBeach, best of luck to you this cycle too! I only inseminate once per cycle, mainly because my donor lives a distance away. It takes a fair bit of work to get everything lined up once I get the +OPK. With my son we inseminated the day after the + and it worked perfectly.
> 
> kedwards, when do you plan to test?

I'm not sure! LOL! I can test anytime but just havent'. I guess I'm scared about the results. AF is supposed to be here but hasn't showed up yet. Only about a day or 2 late which is not really unusual.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

That sounds very positive! Sending you good thoughts, hope this cycle's the one. :thumbup:


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls, 

Sooooooo, we did our first insemination/first cycle last night! 

I am not sure what happened, or if it just didn't go right. 

TMI WARNING!
After he did ***** in a sterile cup, I sucked it up in syringe, laid on my back, with hips raised and I tried to get as deep as possible and than I inserted softcup. When I pulled out syringe some semen came out and when I woke up this morning my panties were wet too....although I had softcup stil inside. 
Oh, and I used preseed too!!! I put it in about 20 minutes before I put semen in. Just little bit and I also put little on softcup.

I hope sperm went where is supposed to go!!!!

I did OPK and I got super faint line this morning, so I will keep testing tomorrow AM again....I don't think I ovulate until sunday or so. 

We are gonna do next insemination Saturday afternoon.


----------



## iBeach

kedwards1982 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> AF ended yesterday. We will start AI on Friday and hope to do it every other day until next period and hope to catch the egg. I am so nervous but try not to be! We tried couple of cycles last year and nothing happened.
> I bought OPKs this time and will start using them probably Wednesday and see what happens.
> We are also planning on using soft cup/diva cup and see if it helps...
> 
> For those who used diva cup, when did you insert it? after you put semen in you? or did you put semen in a cup?
> 
> I myself put the soft cup in right after semen inserted. Then leave it in for 12 hours. I have not had any luck yet but I'm not giving up. I have a great donor who is helpful. But the one downfall is that he's a few states away and I pay for the shipping which is about $60 each time. I'm really hoping this time took but I don't know. I'm supposed to expect AF anytime tomorrow but I have not had any symptoms of any kind at all as for pregnancy or AF. So Idk yet.Click to expand...


How does he ship it? Frozen or.....? good luck!!


----------



## SopranoJKM

So this is me and my DW's fourth cycle TTC and our second one with fresh donor sperm. As many of you with a known donor know, it is difficult to line up schedules around your ovulation. This month we inseminated on CD10. I usually ovulate on CD12. It's now CD13 and 1DPO. I really wanted to get at least one more insemination in this cycle but it just couldn't happen.

For the last two days I've had TONS of CM, way more than usual. I'm hoping it's because of supplements I've started taking (L-Arginine, EPO, and B-complex) as well as being very conscience of staying hydrated. My CM was watery and more present than usual on the day we inseminated (using Pre-Seed and SoftCup) but was more plentiful and more egg-whitey the following two days. Do you think it's possible for it to work this way? All the other cycles we've done at least two inseminations and they were the day before I O'd and the day of. Then again, I didn't get pregnant from those cycles so maybe doing it different this time will be the key. :?: Also different this cycle: I've been taking a baby aspirin every day (I've heard it helps with blood flow to the uterus and can therefore aid insemination) and I've been drinking two cups of Female Toner herbal tea by Traditional Medicinals which contains raspberry leaf (also good for the uterus).

What do y'all think? Could I get a :bfp: this month?


----------



## kedwards1982

iBeach said:


> kedwards1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> AF ended yesterday. We will start AI on Friday and hope to do it every other day until next period and hope to catch the egg. I am so nervous but try not to be! We tried couple of cycles last year and nothing happened.
> I bought OPKs this time and will start using them probably Wednesday and see what happens.
> We are also planning on using soft cup/diva cup and see if it helps...
> 
> For those who used diva cup, when did you insert it? after you put semen in you? or did you put semen in a cup?
> 
> I myself put the soft cup in right after semen inserted. Then leave it in for 12 hours. I have not had any luck yet but I'm not giving up. I have a great donor who is helpful. But the one downfall is that he's a few states away and I pay for the shipping which is about $60 each time. I'm really hoping this time took but I don't know. I'm supposed to expect AF anytime tomorrow but I have not had any symptoms of any kind at all as for pregnancy or AF. So Idk yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does he ship it? Frozen or.....? good luck!!Click to expand...

No. He puts an ice pack in it and it keeps it really cold but not too cold that it freezes.


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi ladies!! I'm writing this from my car, where I am currently sitting with a softcup full of sperm snuggling my cervix LOL! Another on-the-fly insem down ;)

We took last month off, as we moved, but we are back in the babymaking saddle! Another late O for me (this is CD23), so I'm thinking I'm going to start vitex next cycle if this doesn't take, just to see if I can get more regular.

Congrats to all the bfp's, and I've got my fx that we're all in this time!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Welcome back 2moms.. I was wondering how you were

:rofl: to being in the car :haha:


----------



## lilaclily

Hi ladies,

Well AF came - no surprises there.

We're going to have another shot next month (currently on CD5) but we'll try adding pre-seed. I'll try to stay positive :)

This might be TMI but regarding the semen, do you wait for it to be liquefied or insert if ASAP? We've been doing it "hot off the press", and the stuff is still jelly like... is that OK?

I haven't used softcups. I'm not sure if I can deal with the thought of that... but I'll keep my options open.

Cheers
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## kedwards1982

lilaclily said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well AF came - no surprises there.
> 
> We're going to have another shot next month (currently on CD5) but we'll try adding pre-seed. I'll try to stay positive :)
> 
> This might be TMI but regarding the semen, do you wait for it to be liquefied or insert if ASAP? We've been doing it "hot off the press", and the stuff is still jelly like... is that OK?
> 
> I haven't used softcups. I'm not sure if I can deal with the thought of that... but I'll keep my options open.
> 
> Cheers
> Good luck to everyone.

Apparently we are suppose to wait till it liquefies which is about 30 mins. I would suggest the softcups since it will help with keeping the semen right close to the cervix. Also throw in some preseed if you do not use it now. You can even coat the softcup with preseed to make it insert better and help the :spermy:.


----------



## c.30

Hi ladies, I don't think you want to keep the sperm waiting for too long, certainly not 30 minutes. I would always try to get the sample inserted ASAP after it has been made and have always read along the same lines in here. That is, after all, what would happen if using the NI (natural insemination which has been used in this thread) or having sex :winkwink:

Good luck all and if I don't come back before, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, I hope it brings many new BFP's

:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate my phone. I typed something big and my phone deleted it but my house was broken into and my laptop stolen.

I have two donor babies that took on the first and only donation. I got the syringe as close to the cervix as possible before letting the donation go, so to speak. With my older donor baby, I O'd right away but had to wait an hour to O til I got home with this one, as I went to him this time. I put a pad on right after the donations and left them on for hours so whatever fell out stayed close to the vagina.

Also, sperm die quickly at room temp so waiting half an hour to make the deposit isn't recommended. I inseminated within 10 minutes of the donation both times and both times got a bfp at 11dpo.


----------



## SopranoJKM

BrandiCanucks,

Sorry about your laptop; that sucks. 

I wish I'd had your luck with my first live sperm donor this past month but, alas, AF came. Tried again this cycle (CD10) and I ovulated on CD12 or CD13. Wanted to inseminate again but schedules just wouldn't line up. Donor made his deposit in the SoftCup, I had PreSeed inside me already and had a big O before I inserted the SoftCup and after. Left it in overnight. In the two days that followed (CD10 and CD11) I had the most abundant CM I've had in recent memory. 

Do you think I have a chance for a :bfp: with only one insemination 2 or maybe 3 days before ovulation?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Do you use OPK's? This was the first time I ever used them because of my tubal reversal and I ovulated two days late. If I didn't use them, I'd have inseminated too early. I do insems the day before ovulation. This time was 18 hours before my O pains.


----------



## SopranoJKM

BrandiCanucks said:


> Do you use OPK's? This was the first time I ever used them because of my tubal reversal and I ovulated two days late. If I didn't use them, I'd have inseminated too early. I do insems the day before ovulation. This time was 18 hours before my O pains.


I do usually use OPKs. I didn't this time because we only were able to do the one insemination and I knew it was two or three days before my ovulation (based on +OPKs from previous cycles) so I didn't want to go to the trouble. Also, I thought not doing them would save me some stress.


----------



## iBeach

Hey girls!!!

Soooo, we did insemination Thursday, Saturday and doing another one tonight....(LPM Dec 11-15th).

My Period track calendar says I am ovulating TODAY, but I don't feel like I am. I usually feel my ovaries having a party down there.

I have been doing OPK's. Yesterday and this morning I got VERY faint line, but easily visible.... I am not sure when I ovulate, but I am hoping I will in next day or two, since I will have swimmers waiting for the egg;))

Good luck everyone....

How is everyone doing? ready for Christmas those who celebrate???


----------



## iBeach

I also use ''fresh sperm''...my donor who is my friend comes over to my house. does his job and hands it to me in sterile cup. Than I lay down, put it where its supposed to go and than he comes back in a room and even hangs out with me while I lay there for half hour. 
I mean talk about team work;)


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey everyone. 

I've been lurking around various TTC forums for a few weeks, but thought I would join in here and officially post as my first try is tonight! I'm super excited :). This will be my first time trying to get pregnant. I know it is unlikely to happen, especially considering I have PCOS but I am thinking positive. I am using a donor I found online. He will come to my place and do his thing and then hand it off to me so I can finish the "project" so to speak. As I have PCOS I started taking vitex everyday starting at the beginning of the month. I really feel it has worked for me as I got my positive OPK this morning :). And I've been having ovulation pains intermittently for the past couple days. Fingers crossed it's not a cyst and just ovulation getting ready. 

My donor is coming over tonight, tomorrow night and Saturday so hopefully we can catch this egg and make a baby :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Good Luck KaylasBaby.. I hope everything works out for you.. Sounds like your ready to go.. :)

AFM I'm kinda confused.. I'm 10 DPO and having none of my normal PMS symptoms, No sore BBs, No cramps So really have No clue The only thing I'v had so far was a sharp pain by my left ovary early yesterday morning that lasted all day I felt it the worst when I walked.. It was bad enough that my family noticed the way I was walking and started to worry.. Told them if it lasted more then a few days I'll get it checked out.. Today it feels achy but doesn't hurt as bad as yesterday.. Temp jumped today and I'm catching a cold blah... So just waiting and see what goes on the rest of this week.. I really want to test but of course to scared I'm going to see a BFN..


----------



## SopranoJKM

KylasBaby said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I've been lurking around various TTC forums for a few weeks, but thought I would join in here and officially post as my first try is tonight! I'm super excited :). This will be my first time trying to get pregnant. I know it is unlikely to happen, especially considering I have PCOS but I am thinking positive. I am using a donor I found online. He will come to my place and do his thing and then hand it off to me so I can finish the "project" so to speak. As I have PCOS I started taking vitex everyday starting at the beginning of the month. I really feel it has worked for me as I got my positive OPK this morning :). And I've been having ovulation pains intermittently for the past couple days. Fingers crossed it's not a cyst and just ovulation getting ready.
> 
> My donor is coming over tonight, tomorrow night and Saturday so hopefully we can catch this egg and make a baby :)

Good luck Kylasbaby. FX!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fingers crossed for you, Kylasbaby -- it's a really exciting time.

AshNAmber, your symptoms sound really good. I can't wait to see what happens when you test.

I'm 7dpo today and not much doing yet. The first week of the tww is always really slow.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks hun!! I'm trying to not to get my hopes up..


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks guys! I'm very excited :). Fingers crossed big time


----------



## 2moms2be

Sigh.

I just went to the ladies' room, and I'm spotting already at 5DPO (I THINK... I didn't temp this cycle & had wonky OPK's, so I'm not positive, but I think I O'd last Saturday).

I'm really starting to think there's something wrong with me. I always spot before AF, but it was pretty steadily starting at 12DPO, so it didn't bother me. Last cycle it was 8DPO, and now 5DPO (at best estimate.)

I've been off the EPO, so maybe that's what it is. I'm going to restart that and try Vitex, because this is stressing me right the heck out.

Yesterday I wasn't even sure I'd O'd yet, because I had a TON of fertile CM!

I'm just... frustrated. BLAH!


----------



## AshNAmber

Awe 2moms :hugs: I hate that your going through all that..


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> Awe 2moms :hugs: I hate that your going through all that..

:hugs: Thank you, sweetheart. I feel terrible disappearing and then showing up to vent, haha, but I needed a break from the obsessing and figured that our moving month was a good time to do that. This has been a shitty week. Wife's grandmother went into the hospital Christmas Day, my cousin had a car accident Christmas Eve, my cycle went crazy this time... :nope: 

2014 will be our year. I'm going to restart my EPO, give Vitex a try, and when I have my physical in May, if I'm not pregnant by then, I'm going to talk to the doc and see what we can do. I figure that gives us almost a year TTC (about 9 cycles). I'm 30, so I don't want to wait forever. But maybe it'll happen before then! I'm hopeful. Frustrated, but not discouraged.

How are you feeling today?! I know you're due for AF soonish... I read your last post. I've got FX for you!


----------



## AshNAmber

Nah it's ok.. Like you said you needed a break.. Sometimes you just need that.. We took a month off for our wedding.. I'm sorry your Christmas wasn't pleasant :hugs: I hope your DWs grandmother is ok as well as your cousin.. It's never a good time for bad things but makes it worse when it's around the holidays.. It's no wonder your cycle went crazy from all that added stress..

It sounds like you have everything planned out.. I hope New Years and 2014 is a better year for you 2

I know how you feel about not wanting to wait forever. I'm 30 as well I'm just so ready to start a family and finally give my parents grandchildren.. I'm coming down with a cold so I'm worried that's going to mess my temps up.. I keep randomly checking to make sure I don't have a fever and I'm not aging my normal AF symptoms yet.. Not even soar bbs.. I'm really hoping every thing is a good sign but really trying to not get my hopes up..


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm out for this month :(. Never even had a chance. After weeks spent exchanging emails and all this week me telling my donor that this was the week and even about an hour spent emailing this morning, my donor is MIA. I emailed, I called, I texted and nothing. He even ignored my call on the third ring. I have another donor I wanted to use this month, but he wasn't available. So looks like I will be using him starting next month. It's probably for the best, but it's still sad not even having a shot this month. And I finally ovulated! I'll be praying I ovulate next month as well.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Hey gals,
Ive been sifting through this extremely long thread (lol) for a few days which is amazing because I have needed something to do. 

My OH and I are planning to start TTC #1 this cycle (which for us means in about 10 to 12 days.) And we will be using "donor sperm" (purchasing via a cryobank) and at home insem. 

I am hoping for the best, trying to stay positive&#8230; but not too positive&#8230; ya know? I don't want to set myself up for a massive disappointment with a BFN/the witch. 

Anyway, I just thought I would say hi vs lurk and be a creeper :) 

To those of you waiting to test major baby dust and positive vibes! To everyone else planning to try in January &#8230;well&#8230; Ill be here!


----------



## AshNAmber

Kylas.. your other donor would be willing to meet up with you tonight? you usually get 2 days of + OPK's before O... Take your OPK today if it's still positive ask him... That other guy sucks!! :hugs: I'm sorry your having such a hard time.. My donor has done that to me before. 

Artsy Welcome to the gang.. :wave: I hope your ready for this roller coaster :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

AshNAmber said:


> Kylas.. your other donor would be willing to meet up with you tonight? you usually get 2 days of + OPK's before O... Take your OPK today if it's still positive ask him... That other guy sucks!! :hugs: I'm sorry your having such a hard time.. My donor has done that to me before.

No my other donor isn't available. Hmm I haven't known anyone who got 2 days of the positive OPKs. I only got that one surge yesterday AM then everything was negative. I'm officially out for the month :(


----------



## 2moms2be

Ash, no signs of AF is terrific! I'm crossing my fingers & toes for you!!! Keep us posted!

Welcome, Artsy... not that I'm not glad you're here, but I hope your time with us is short & you get that BFP! <3 :thumbup:

And I'm sorry, Kylas... it's so frustrating having to rely on a donor. When they flake, it's a heartbreaker. :hugs: And I generally get two days of positive OPK's, so you never know!


----------



## AshNAmber

KylasBaby said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Kylas.. your other donor would be willing to meet up with you tonight? you usually get 2 days of + OPK's before O... Take your OPK today if it's still positive ask him... That other guy sucks!! :hugs: I'm sorry your having such a hard time.. My donor has done that to me before.
> 
> No my other donor isn't available. Hmm I haven't known anyone who got 2 days of the positive OPKs. I only got that one surge yesterday AM then everything was negative. I'm officially out for the month :(Click to expand...

Kylas click on my chart and look at it.. i had 5 or 6 days of + OPK's :haha: this was a crazy cycle for me to have so many... They were so dark and pretty it kinda freaked me out.. Because I usually only get 2 days worth..



2moms2be said:


> Ash, no signs of AF is terrific! I'm crossing my fingers & toes for you!!! Keep us posted!
> 
> Welcome, Artsy... not that I'm not glad you're here, but I hope your time with us is short & you get that BFP! <3 :thumbup:
> 
> And I'm sorry, Kylas... it's so frustrating having to rely on a donor. When they flake, it's a heartbreaker. :hugs: And I generally get two days of positive OPK's, so you never know!

Thanks hun.. you know I will.. As of today just fighting this cold I got going on that's driving me nuts.. If my temp doesn't take a nose dive tomorrow ill take my first HPT in 4 months.. I'm nervous...


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks everyone, but I've been using the OPKs and I only had one positive yesterday morning. I'm moving onto another donor and starting next month. Though now I have two donors who could do next month and have to try to decide between them. It's surprisingly difficult.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ash, did you pee on that stick yet? I have everything crossed for you!!!

Kylas, the first donor I had lined up messed me around the same way. I was lucky with my second, though. Hope you will be too.

9dpo here and the days are crawling by sooo sloooowly. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## AshNAmber

Yeah... My temp dipped a bit today but couldn't help myself took a test anyway BFN.. Sad and all went back to sleep woke up 6 hours later decided will take one more BFN not even a slight shadow of anything... AF due tomorrow I should start spotting today.. No cramps no soar bbs.. Nothing right now.. I just hope she shows on time... :cry:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw Ash, I'm sorry to hear that. Those BFNs really are a kick in the guts.

Hope you do something really nice for yourself today.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Sorry about your BFN&#8230;. just think, a new year is right around the corner and I am sure we will all get our BFPs :) <3 

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies :hugs: Temp took another dip today.. Along with some cramping, back ache and brown spotting.. Guess AF will be here later today or in the morning.. On to 2014

How are you InVivo???


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Right now I'm fighting the urge to test early. Tomorrow I'm 11dpo and that's when I got my BFP with LittleMan.

On the other hand I don't think I'm ready for that stark white BFN. I think I'll sleep on it and decide when I wake.

Is your donor close enough to try every cycle, Ash? Mine lives around 120 miles away, so when our schedules clash we don't always get to try.


----------



## AshNAmber

Try to hold out as long as you can.. Those BFN suck!! 

Yea.. He lives like 10min away.. Thankfully.. but even with him living close sometimes his work makes it where we can't try


----------



## InVivoVeritas

BFN for me at 12dpo, so I'm out. On to next month.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

I handed my guy the money (from our savings) to drop in the checking account while he is at work tonight&#8230; he gave me a deer in the headlights look and said "I thought we had a couple weeks!!" 

ahahaha&#8230;. bless his heart. 

We order our first round of spermies tomorrow and I will have it shipped Thursday so we have it by Sat&#8230;. should O early next week. 

Round 1 here we come.

Hope everyone else is anticipating a lovely New Years Eve/New Years Day <3


----------



## AshNAmber

Not out until AF shows InVivo... I'm still holding on for you

GL Artsy.. Sending loads of baby dust your way

AFM~ I want to scream.. I'm so confused!!! 15DPO?!?!?!? WTH!! 
*TMI ALERT!!* I'v been brown spotting on and off for 3 days now.. Temp drops for 3 days then takes a small jump this morning.. go to the bathroom and it's brown only when I wipe.. I have yet to see anything pink or red AT ALL... My cycles have NEVER gone past 13DPO... I temp drop, spot, AF like clock work every month.. LP always 13 no matter what. No cramps.. Well not AF cramps just a slight whatever it is on my left side, bb's are a bit soar and I'm kinda gassy and i constantly feel wet :wacko: I keep running to the bathroom thinking I'm starting and nothing is there.. My mind is boggled right now.. :wacko: My cold symptoms had subsided the last few days and now they are back full force.. Runny nose,can't stop coughing and clearing my throat.. I just wish this damn witch would do her dame thing so I can start over already!!


----------



## Mummylou23

Ash I had brown stuff around when af was due and was pregnant fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks MummyLou.... I don't want to get my hopes up.. I accepted that I wasn't and was just waiting for AF to start.. now that she's pulling this crap.. I'm trying so hard not to get excited..


----------



## lilaclily

Hi ladies,

Good luck to everyone in the TWW, particularly to you AshNAmber - hopefully AF stays away!!!

We're onto our 4th cycle this month and have done 2.5 insems this cycle so far. It has been a very disorganised month. I couldn't remember where I put my OPK tests so couldn't test ovulation and to top it off, we've had guests over which means hubby hasn't been able to do his thing in privacy. 

As a guess, I'm hoping that 1 insem was done 1 day before ov and another was done 1 day after ov. We did 0.5 on the third day because there was no more in the tank so to speak (only 1/2 ml or so, but we used it anyway).

I used some preseed on the second insem but even after lying down for 15min, I felt like everything just came out. Hopefully not.

Still contemplating using softcups but can't make myself do it. 

Hopefully we'll do one more today and then fingers crossed and into the TWW!!!
This is probably going to be our last cycle because hubby is moving to another city for work next month :(
Whilst we will still see each other on weekends, it probably won't be good timing and don't want to spend that time trying to do AI.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!!! Here's my little one today, 11w1d!!!
 



Attached Files:







Freckle11w2.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Exciting Ash! Have you tested again?

It could be that your progesterone levels are low. I have a tendency to low progesterone and it shows itself in days of spotting before AF.

Really hope it's something better, though.


----------



## jury3

Good luck ladies!

Brandi-Can't believe you're 11 weeks already! Time sure flies...

Mummylou-What's going on with you?


----------



## Mummylou23

All great here xxx baby is doing fab and pregnancy wise all good and u ?


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Well we won't be able to try this cycle :( best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## GrassRoots

OMG YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, we were, on a whim, able to insem this month when I didn't think I would. I ovulated on Christmas Eve, was supposed to be Christmas Day, which obviously wouldn't have worked for our donor or us! Too busy! 

So they agreed to the day before Xmas Eve which was as good as we could get for this cycle and IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am only 11dpo so the lines are faint but very pink and plain as day in person. I can't believe it. I also found out my TWIN SISTER is pregnant 2 weeks ago--our due dates are less than 2 weeks apart lmao!!! :) :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/ddo062888/20140104_080913.jpg


Please pray with me that this is my sticky rainbow baby. I am excited but moreso terrified of another loss. I want this baby so so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.30

Congrats Grassroots :happydance:

And it's great to see some scan pics in here :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Grassroots! Maybe you'll both have them on the same day!


----------



## iBeach

How is everyone doing??

I am so bumped...I am 9DPO and tested so many times already because I just couldn't resist, but for the one this morning I used Clearblue and cheapie from internet...both BFN....sooo negative its not even funny.

I had bad cramping 6/7/8DPO but no IB....cramping stopped this AM and now I feel ,,down there,, like AF is about to arrive..... ;(


----------



## jury3

Mummylou23 said:


> All great here xxx baby is doing fab and pregnancy wise all good and u ?

How far along are you now? Aren't you due anytime? I'll be 23 weeks on Monday, getting ready to take maternity leave at 24 weeks. Pregnancy was miserable the first 16-17 weeks due to extreme nausea. Now my belly is getting so big I'm getting pretty uncomfortable. Everything has been good though, no complications and feeling lots of kicks!

Congrats Grassroots! I know it's terrifying, but try not to stress yourself out over it! Wishing you H&H 9 months :) That's awesome your twin is pregnant too!


----------



## Mummylou23

still got 13weeks to go :) xx


----------



## jury3

mummylou-Oh! You're only a month ahead of me lol I thought for sure you were further along than that!

ibeach-I was the same as you when I found out I was preggo. 6-8 I had some cramping and lower back pain (my biggest indicator bc it only happens w AF usually), then it went away. I tested 9 dpo and bfn. My temp always went down by 12dpo, so I told myself I would test if it went up that day. It went up, so I tested and bfp...faint, but bfp. Give it a few more days, you never know :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies!!! Here's my little one today, 11w1d!!!

That U/S pic is so cute!!! :happydance:

c.30 - Love the pic of Deanna - she looks like a little doll baby sitting there with all that hair! :kiss:


----------



## RubyRainbows

CONGRATS GrassRoots!! :yipee:


----------



## iBeach

jury3 said:


> mummylou-Oh! You're only a month ahead of me lol I thought for sure you were further along than that!
> 
> ibeach-I was the same as you when I found out I was preggo. 6-8 I had some cramping and lower back pain (my biggest indicator bc it only happens w AF usually), then it went away. I tested 9 dpo and bfn. My temp always went down by 12dpo, so I told myself I would test if it went up that day. It went up, so I tested and bfp...faint, but bfp. Give it a few more days, you never know :)

Jury3:hugs: You just made my day!!!

I tested yesterday again ( I don't even know why) but I couldn't wait. and of course I got BFN....today I am 11DPO and I tested again:haha: and got BFN.... I will not be testing tomorrow.... I am now waiting to see if AF makes her appearance.
I feel like AF is gonna knock on my door any minute. That's how I feel ,,down there,,.

Thanks for support:happydance:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies. Not posted on here for a while now but just wanted to share a pic of my baby girl with you all. It just shows how worth while the whole process is. Keep on going ladies, it's so worth it and congrats to those of you pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0303.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c.30

Congrats Oxygen, she's just beautiful and has such a lovely name. How exciting that you had a Christmas baby :D a very happy 2014 to you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Oxygen! She's gorgeous!


----------



## GrassRoots

Thanks for all the congrats!!! <3 <3 IT means so much and I'm still sending lots of baby dust to yall! 

Oxygen, that is one gorgeous baby!! I Hope I get to hold my rainbow baby in my arms in 36 weeks :D :D 

Brandi, fantastic u/s photo! Love !


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending you lots of sticky dust, GrassRoots.


----------



## iBeach

Hey ladies!:thumbup:

Sooooo, I am now 12DPO and still BFN.... I felt like AF is coming any second all day yesterday and in the afternoon when I wiped, I seen something pinkinsh....light pink. So I did ''the finger check'' (sorry TMI) and there was very tinny bit of light pink discharge and nothing else.....
Feeling little cramping here and there but not as much as yesterday.
AF is due in 2 days and I just wanna know....is it AF or BFP or what is it:dohh:

I ovulated on the 25th.... did home insemination on CD10, CD12, CD 13 and 1DPO or rather say one day after I got positive OPK....


----------



## GrassRoots

You're not out until AF shows!!! Crossing my fingers for you. My last pregnancy, I didn't see a + test until 15dpo! 



Here are my progression pictures, it's making me feel so much better. First is FMU @ 11dpo, middle is 13dpo after a four hour hold, and last is today's at 14dpo FMU. Yay!!! Praying this sweet baby sticks!

https://s18.postimg.org/6zj7ptnyh/progression4weeks.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

Two weeks from today I will be doing my first insemination! It seems kind of surreal. Fingers crossed a nd lots of praying!


----------



## GrassRoots

Eeek, so exciting! Just do some deep breathing and try to relax your jaw/shoulders. When I'm nervous and tense, I know/detect it by taking note of my jaw. The first time is very nerve wracking and it WILL be hard/weird but it's worth it. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

GrassRoots said:


> Eeek, so exciting! Just do some deep breathing and try to relax your jaw/shoulders. When I'm nervous and tense, I know/detect it by taking note of my jaw. The first time is very nerve wracking and it WILL be hard/weird but it's worth it. :)

Thanks for the advice! I tense my jaw when I'm stressed too. And weirdly suck in my belly....not sure how that helps with stress but it's what I do. So I've been consciously trying to relax throughout the day. Gonna be a long two weeks. Worse than the two week wait haha. Well maybe not, but close


----------



## Nimyra

Looking great, GrassRoots! I knew this would be coming soon for you!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Just checking in ladies..

Oxygen, she's gorgeous!

GrassRoots, looking good! So excited for you!!! :happydance:

Looking like O day is tomorrow for me. Did an insem early this morning(2:30am-ish, got my first + OPKS at 8:30pm last night, was negative earlier that morning) and am planning another for about that time tomorrow morning/late tonight. Feeling very good about this month for some reason, but trying not to get my hopes up too high. Started Vitex later on last cycle (which, after reviewing it, I think it was anovulatory), and I'm back on the EPO. Also taking Royal Jelly & CoQ10 and got back into my yoga groove :) Ovulation is on-time (CD15!), nice dark lines... so crossing those fingers <3


----------



## lilaclily

BIG CONGRATS to you GrassRoots.

That's amazing news.

I should be on CD 12 today. BFNs so far.
Wasn't a great month for insems (low volume, patchy timing, no OPKs) so not getting my hopes up. 

I was feeling a bit down (this is our 4th month) and hearing your news has given me a shimmer of hope.

Best of luck ladies. 

Looking forward to hearing more updates GrassRoots.


----------



## gingmg

Congrats on the new BFPs!

I think I saw on here awhile back someone posted the legal document they used for a known donor? I can't find it and don't remember who posted it. If you are the one who posted it, could you post it again? Or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Juniper

Hello everyone!
I posted a few months back when DH and I were first thinking about at home insemination. In the last few month we have worked out a bunch of the hurdles. The biggest change I would say is that we have decided to go with a known donor. We are still working out details and I am terrified it is going to fall through! I am new to this and was hoping for advise. I have tons of questions like, where do you buy the sample cups and other supplies? Have any of you done this while taking Clomid? If so, how long did it take you to get PG? How did you handle the legal issues? How involved is/will be your donor in your baby's life? Do/will they know they have a donor?


----------



## gingmg

Never mind, I'm all set.


----------



## burrr

Gingmg, out of curiosity, what did you do in the end?

I'm starting home insemination soon with a known donor, just trying to finalise the donor agreement. I'm in the UK so we're protected by my civil partnership but we all, donor included, want a bit of reassurance by writing down our expectations.

Juniper, hopefully I'll be trying in a few weeks and I haven't bought my supplies yet! I really need to. I've got some conceive plus ordered but only because I put it in my Amazon bulk buy to get 5% off. I'm looking for syringes now, I understand they have to be latex free so I'm just looking for them. And I need sample cups for my donor to use. 

I'm trying to plan logistically. He lives an hour drive from me and I've said that since he's doing us the favour, we'll drive to him but that's going to mean hiring a hotel room. Which will work out expensive over time! We might get the knack of it and just start using public toilets etc but I'll see. Hotel first time, just for comfort.


----------



## gingmg

Burr- I was looking for a friend, who is now all set. Good luck!


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies i'm new to all this.... and my first question is how do you go about finding a clinic and talking through your options of artificial insemination?? xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I personally didn't go through a clinic. I looked at a donor classifieds website and found my donor. He donated for my youngest daughter, and this baby.

Here is Freckle at 13w2d
 



Attached Files:







Freckle13w2db.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ticking.clock

I can't believe my lil girl is 1 on Saturday :(


----------



## Nimyra

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hi ladies i'm new to all this.... and my first question is how do you go about finding a clinic and talking through your options of artificial insemination?? xx

None of us are going through a clinic... Hence the "at-home" donor insemination.

Some of us found known donors, others used a sperm bank. Please check out the thread in my signature for details.


----------



## c.30

ticking.clock said:


> I can't believe my lil girl is 1 on Saturday :(

I've been thinking her birthday must be close! Are you doing anything? I can't believe Deanna's is less than 3.5 months away :wacko:

I'll say this early in case I don't get back in here, Happy First birthday Aubree, I hope you and mummy have a wonderful day :hugs: x


----------



## ticking.clock

c.30 said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe my lil girl is 1 on Saturday :(
> 
> I've been thinking her birthday must be close! Are you doing anything? I can't believe Deanna's is less than 3.5 months away :wacko:
> 
> I'll say this early in case I don't get back in here, Happy First birthday Aubree, I hope you and mummy have a wonderful day :hugs: xClick to expand...

We have a cake smash photoshoot tomorrow (will post pics when I can) and we're all going out on Saturday xx


----------



## LunaBean

Aw happy birthday! Noah is 2 on sunday!!


----------



## burrr

Can anyone tell me something positive about inseminating on the day of ovulation!?

I thought I was due to ovulate on Saturday so was planning to do an early insem tonight and one Saturday morning. Then last night, I got a positive OPK by surprise, still there this morning and have just had ovulation pain. I'm going to meet my donor tonight to inseminate, so it will be my only go this month.

I know it's better to have sperm waiting but it's not impossible to catch if you inseminate just after the egg has been released is it? Has anyone had any success with this?

Just my luck - first month of trying, after a lot of temping, opking etc to know my cycle and it throws me a curve ball of early ov! Bloody ovaries! Next month, I am going to plan an insemination early, on day 10 or something, regardless of those blumming 'advanced' clearblue sticks, which totally didn't predict this early ovulation.

It is very quiet on this thread at the moment, hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## c.30

Day of O is absolutely fine, there was even someone on here who had a son after inseminating the day after. Good luck :dust:


----------



## jury3

I believe the egg lives for 12-24 hours after ovulation, so it's definitely still possible. It all depends on when you actually release the egg, how long it lives and how quickly the sperm travels. It could definitely still work!


----------



## burrr

Thank you both! I know it's technically possible but good to hear it's worked out for someone else.


Did everyone else find the encounter really awkward? The idea of meeting a random man, asking him to perform in a hotel room then popping up to use his sperm?! We could barely make eye contact!


----------



## jury3

Our donor was a friend of ours and it was still awkward lol It got better with time, but I don't think the awkwardness every went completely away. I'm impressed these guys can perform knowing we are nearby and know what they are doing in there lol


----------



## laurac1988

We are back on the ttc train. Hoping this time will end in a bfp x


----------



## jury3

Good luck!!!


----------



## Child2Hold

Hello everyone,
Just read through a hundred pages of posts and am excited to start TTC within the next few months. I have a few donors already set up and all I'm waiting for is to get a handle on when I ovulate. Just bought my first OPKs and tested. Eeeeep!!!


----------



## burrr

Jury, that's so true. We were waiting outside and I said 'I wonder if it's putting him off, knowing that we're waiting knowing exactly what he's doing?' It was a bit surreal really. 

LauraC, whoo! When do you think you'll be trying?

Child2hold hi, good luck with your testing. A couple of months of cycle monitoring is a good way to start. Are you just using OPKs or doing anything else? I take my temperature too but that's a bit of a faff, having to take it at the same time every morning and that. I've found it useful, though it doesn't predict ovulation so doesn't help with timings for insemination.


----------



## Child2Hold

burrr said:


> Child2hold hi, good luck with your testing. A couple of months of cycle monitoring is a good way to start. Are you just using OPKs or doing anything else? I take my temperature too but that's a bit of a faff, having to take it at the same time every morning and that. I've found it useful, though it doesn't predict ovulation so doesn't help with timings for insemination.

I did temp in the past, but my sleep pattern is so erratic its not worth it. Maybe I'll set up an alarm for the same time every day. I just want this to work. I'm willing to do anything. 
I pretty much think I know around when I ovulate but just looking for confirmation. LOL


----------



## laurac1988

burrr said:


> Jury, that's so true. We were waiting outside and I said 'I wonder if it's putting him off, knowing that we're waiting knowing exactly what he's doing?' It was a bit surreal really.
> 
> LauraC, whoo! When do you think you'll be trying?
> 
> Child2hold hi, good luck with your testing. A couple of months of cycle monitoring is a good way to start. Are you just using OPKs or doing anything else? I take my temperature too but that's a bit of a faff, having to take it at the same time every morning and that. I've found it useful, though it doesn't predict ovulation so doesn't help with timings for insemination.

We're trying this month Hun. I will probably ov around cd20ish


----------



## lilaclily

I still haven't had success despite having hubby as the donor :(
I have lost count but I'm pretty sure this is our 6th consecutive negative cycle. 
This should be 7dpo but I'm feeling breast tenderness already which is usually a sign that AF is getting ready for me. Guess I'll just stay hopeful.

Just so bummed. Hubby has moved to another state for work so now we'll have even less of a chance.

I think we'll get fertility tests soon. Hubby's semen volume seems to be consistently low. It's 1.5ml on a good day and sometimes only 0.5ml. Otherwise, I'd consider us to be pretty healthy. 

The day I got my OPK positive, we did an insem, and I was lying on my back to keep it all "in" but could you believe that I sneezed and I felt it all come out (sorry, TMI). That was like doh!

Good luck to everyone. This thread gives me hope. I keep coming back because I know AI at home works.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Im back.
Sorry I went MIA but I had to leave the TTC and pregnancy forums for a couple weeks. 

I was really heart broken about not being able to try in January (thanks to shipping issues - I thought 2 day shipping meant I could order/ship Thursday the 2nd since our bank was shut on the 1st, and receive it on the 4th. Apparently their carrier doesn't deliver on Saturdays though.) I got a positive OPK on Sunday and we wouldn't have received our sample until Monday sometime. :( :( :( :( I am thankful my guy talked me out of being completely insane and paying double the shipping to get it on Friday though. Im also thankful we didn't gamble it and order it for Monday. 

Anyway, we ordered and shipped on Thursday and will receive our sample for February's try (our first) on Monday. I am excited and just praying I don't O early (Im not scheduled to until Wednesday so odds are in my favor.) 

I am excited but also super busy which I think is good. School just started back up for me and Im a double major so there is lots to be done! :) 

Congrats to all the +'s I missed and I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## MariposaTam

May be officially joining you gals soon-Upped our TTC date to July of this year. Found a very nice donor online, hoping all continues to go well. Cycles a little wonky, so we will have to iron those wrinkles out before officially TTC, but getting excited to start trying. Been charting for almost a year now, so we have a pattern going-Shame that I've got my cycles down to a T, but Tam who is up to inseminate first is still a little lost :dohh: she's getting there though! Hope everyone is well-glad to see so many bfp's since I was here last! Congrats everyone!


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome news Mari! All the best of luck!


----------



## jury3

Our donor informed us today that he won't be donating for any future children that we want. He and his wife decided it would be weird if we had more kids by him than what they have together. We are of course thankful for the 2 we have coming and we knew this was a risk we were taking, but I can't help but be extremely disappointed and a bit pissed. They knew we wanted 4 before we ever started. We were happy that all 4 of our kids would be genetically related and we wouldn't have to worry about getting another donor. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## middleeast

Hello Everyone,

I just want to say that this thread has given me hope and I thank personally everyone who posted and increased my knowledge about AI.

My story is weird, I am a dad of wonderful honeymoon baby girl.
She is 2.5 years old now, 6 months ago we started TTC for a baby BOY! with different methods mainly based on timed intercourse after Ovulation.

The issue tuned out that I cannot perform under pressure, and even when we gave up wanting a boy and trying to have normal sex each other day, I still cannot do it during the fertile window! some sort of Performance Anxiety ED.

I did lots of research and found this method and oh what a relief although my wife still hating it.

We started this cycle and did two insems using cup to 10ml syringe, and I push the syringe as far as it can go but while i can still hold its end so that I can remove it, but I have a big worry if the semen is deposited close to cervix or not !!

and if the cervix is deeper insider, is that enough!! and can sperm travel the remaining distance?

I really appreciate Nimyra and other heros if they can answer this question?

Is it a must for semen to be deposited on the cervix or close to it?
can I try to insert the whole syringe inside even with its handles before pushing the semen out. the syringe is 9 cm long

Thanks again for any reply or feedback, it will certainly count


----------



## burrr

Middleeast, I'm no expert but if you're concerned you're not getting it close enough, I've got a couple of suggestions. First of all, aim it high up but then get your wife to raise her hips with a few pillows underneath to help it trickle close to the cervix. But rather than just lie there, she could rotate a few times onto sides and front, ensuring it gets at the cervix from a few different angles. I've read of other women trying this.

The other suggestion is, using a speculum if you feel confident enough, this would allow you to open her vagina up a bit to see the cervix.

Just my ideas, not tried and tested methods.


Jury, that's a bit poo about the donor, especially seeing as you were up front about your wishes to start with. Perhaps they will change their minds later. If not, I guess it's back to donor hunting for the next one.


----------



## middleeast

Burrr, thank you for the feedback 

Actually I bought the speculum but I was not able to use it since it hurts my wife and i did not feel it is easy to deal with.

We usually raise the butt on one pillow, we will try more pillows as you suggested in order to allow it to trickle on the cervix.

We do the rotation thing on the right and left side.

Thanks Again!


----------



## c.30

middleeast said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just want to say that this thread has given me hope and I thank personally everyone who posted and increased my knowledge about AI.
> 
> My story is weird, I am a dad of wonderful honeymoon baby girl.
> She is 2.5 years old now, 6 months ago we started TTC for a baby BOY! with different methods mainly based on timed intercourse after Ovulation.
> 
> The issue tuned out that I cannot perform under pressure, and even when we gave up wanting a boy and trying to have normal sex each other day, I still cannot do it during the fertile window! some sort of Performance Anxiety ED.
> 
> I did lots of research and found this method and oh what a relief although my wife still hating it.
> 
> We started this cycle and did two insems using cup to 10ml syringe, and I push the syringe as far as it can go but while i can still hold its end so that I can remove it, but I have a big worry if the semen is deposited close to cervix or not !!
> 
> and if the cervix is deeper insider, is that enough!! and can sperm travel the remaining distance?
> 
> I really appreciate Nimyra and other heros if they can answer this question?
> 
> Is it a must for semen to be deposited on the cervix or close to it?
> can I try to insert the whole syringe inside even with its handles before pushing the semen out. the syringe is 9 cm long
> 
> Thanks again for any reply or feedback, it will certainly count

Hi Middleeast, :hi:

You don't need to insert the handles of the syringe (which may hurt a bit too), in my experience and with all I've read in here, the sperm (swimmers :winkwink:) get to where they need to go :thumbup:

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

We did our first insem this morning when my OH got home from work. It was simple and sweet. He laid with me for a half hour while I kept my butt propped up (paranoia has set in already&#8230; I found myself asking him if he thought I could pee, 2 hours later, without them jumping out&#8230; Im aware I can't pee them out but really, Im nervous.) Finally he just made me breakfast and kept shaking his head&#8230;. he thinks I've lost my mind. >.< 

I didn't bank on how suddenly nervous Id be. Ha. 

Anyway aside from cramps I feel normal and fine, I went to classes and carried on like everything was dandy - which it is :) 

I hope you are all doing well&#8230; who all is trying this month? When do you think you will be able to test? I am suddenly over-excited about this process. :happy dance: 

Much love and baby dust to yah'll, I will be around. :hugs:


----------



## North_Star

Hi everyone!

I'm pretty new to this, am approaching the end of my first TWW, peed on a stick, negative so I'm trying to look forward to next month. Bit sadder than I thought I'd be to be honest! 

I'm 27, my OH is 26 and my OH has issues, he struggles to get and maintain an erection, and can't finish inside me, he never has. So before we go to the docs and try and explain this to them (they've not been particularly sympathetic about a request for help, told us to go away and do it naturally for at least a year, which is tricky when you can't actually do it in the first place!) we've decided to have him do the deed in a glass, and me insert. Are there any tips any of you ladies could give me?

I've been using the clear blue OPK, the ones that give you a smiley face, and we inserted on the two days the face was solid smiley (I didn't get a flashy one) and the day after. 

Should I do it more? One of my friends conceived first time by doing it every other day after her period finished.

I'm currently wading through this thread from the start!

Is there anything else I could do? Any tips and tricks gratefully received. Best of luck to everyone trying! 

North_Star


----------



## middleeast

Hi North_Star,

We are doing it every other day after my wife's period finished and sometimes everyday.

we decided that to clear our minds from thinking about when she is going to ovulate!

I do the job in a sterile cup, I immediately close the cup and keep it worm between my legs for 5 minutes to liquefy, I then suck it to the syringe, push out the air bubbles if any slowly not to waste any amount, then my wife out a pillow under her hips and I insert the syringe to its end and push the goods.

Then my wife keeps her legs in the air for some time and she sleeps with her legs raised by a huge pillow.

the next morning she feels some leakage which is normal.

Good luck to you and all who is trying this month


----------



## middleeast

Hi ArtsyTTC2014,

We are trying this month but we are doing it every other day, so I think we still have one week of insems and then we will wait for some time before start testing.

Good luck
:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Artsy, hope you catch the eggie!!

I've conceived with donor sperm on the first donation twice. The first time, my donor did his thing into a sterile cup, and I took it into a syringe (didn't take out air bubbles), inserted into my vagina, then deposited as close to the entrance of the cervix and released, then masturbated, then propped up on a pillow for half an hour . Then I put a pad on afterwards and wore that for two hours, showered then went about my day and got my BFP 10 days later.

The second time was almost identical from the first time, except I put the pad on right after, drove home, and then masturbated (about an hour and a half). I kept the pad on until the next morning, and 11 days after insem, got my BFP. I'm due in July.


----------



## laurac1988

Has anyone had any success with raspberry leaf capsules?


----------



## lilaclily

AF came today ladies. This is our 6th consecutive negative cycle.

I had a bit of a cry this morning but I'm going to get back onto the bandwagon and stay hopeful. I'm going to stay positive.


----------



## lilaclily

Welcome middleeast. You are not alone. My hubby has the same problem as you - performance anxiety ED? 

Good luck to you.


----------



## middleeast

Hi lilaclily,

Thank you and I am sorry you did not have luck this cycle, you have to stay positive.

Did you get sperm analysis for your DH? I did mine just to make sure nothing is wrong with them.


----------



## GrassRoots

So sorry for all the BFNs, those are the worst! Still following along and sending so much baby dust to y'all!!! I love checking in and seeing this process work for everyone, it's all just a matter of time and I believe we'll all be holding babies in the very near future! <3 <3 

I'm a little over eight weeks today, haven't updated since I got my BFP! Things are going well here, although I do feel very very sick (can't eat anything!) and tired all the time, I'm trying to focus on the positive and knowing that's a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, even if it's truly miserable. My first midwife appt is next Thursday so I'm anxious for that and praying I can hear a heartbeat! I will be able to relax a lot if so.


----------



## jury3

So glad to hear things are going well grassroots! Sorry you're so sick, but you're right, just keep thinking of it as a good sign :) update after your midwife apt please!


----------



## laurac1988

Come onnnnn ovulation!


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Thanks for the good wishes and the positive story. we are hoping for this cycle to work but I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up >< So hard not to do.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I'm going in in 8 hours to find out what Baby Freckle is!


----------



## laurac1988

How exciting Brandi!


----------



## Mafi419

Hi :) I hope someone can help us with something. My partner and I are going to ttc in May. Because we are a same-sex couple, and we would prefer to use an anonymous donor sperm, we are going to have sperm shipped from a Denmark sperm bank (to the UK) and try it once. If that fails, we will go to a private clinic (Manchester or London) to try IUI.
I have an enormous faith on our first try...maybe that's just naive of me :x
Because we would like to try 3 vials/inseminations on that cycle, we were planning on ordering 3 vials - which will be expensive. I read somewhere that the sperm should be at least MOT20 to work. Each vial is 250 euros, plus shipping it (220 euros). 
Do you think we could get 2 vials MOT20 and 1 vial MOT10, even though we are going to try home insemination?

Thank you for your kind attention :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hun will the bank even ship to a home address? Most of the time they will only ship to a registered clinic


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Some clinics here will ship to a home address, but require a massive deposit. Not sure if it's the same elsewhere.

Yesterday, I had an ultrasound and found out that I am Team Blue!!!! :happydance:


----------



## c.30

Congrats Brandi :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Brandi xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so incredibly happy that my son will not have to grow up as the only boy in my house anymore. He doesn't know yet, none of my kids do...well, here and private Facebook groups know, but it won't be public until the gender reveal next week.


----------



## jury3

Congrats Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you


----------



## laurac1988

+OPK today and donor let us down. Absolutely gutted but will just have to wait for next cycle now. Don't know whether to stick with him or try and find another donor. He says he's unavailable for the rest of the week too. I just think if he was going to be unavailable all week he should have let us know before so we didn't get our hopes up


----------



## Mafi419

This clinic ships to our home address, or any other adress inside european union. I'm not sure I can write the name os the bank, but if you google "Denmark sperm bank", it will be the first result.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

laurac1988 said:


> Hun will the bank even ship to a home address? Most of the time they will only ship to a registered clinic

The bank my OH and I use ships to our apartment :) overnight or 2 day shipping. Maybe our bank is just weird though.


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Hi Maf!! 
First, con grads on starting the journey - I'm new too. 
I don't have any MOT advice but you could consider only using the couple inseams. My OH and I are doing 1 insem a month for a few months (hopefully we have a bfp sooner than later but ya know) Is the goal in your situation to not pay shipping fees multiple times? 

Regardless I hope someone else can answer your question :) And of course best of luck to you and your OH! <3


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

laurac1988 said:


> +OPK today and donor let us down. Absolutely gutted but will just have to wait for next cycle now. Don't know whether to stick with him or try and find another donor. He says he's unavailable for the rest of the week too. I just think if he was going to be unavailable all week he should have let us know before so we didn't get our hopes up

I am so so sorry. Our last cycle had a similar issue :( its such a let down. <3 If it were me I would look for a back up donor :\ 

Hope you're able to find a silver lining this week :hugs:


----------



## middleeast

Tonight will be our last insemination for this cycle, and will start the long TWW, I really wish we can get BFP this cycle because I feel my marriage is affected by doing AI instead of NI because of the Performance Anxiety ED.

when do you think a blood test can be made???


----------



## Mafi419

ArtsyTTC2014 said:


> Hi Maf!!
> First, con grads on starting the journey - I'm new too.
> I don't have any MOT advice but you could consider only using the couple inseams. My OH and I are doing 1 insem a month for a few months (hopefully we have a bfp sooner than later but ya know) Is the goal in your situation to not pay shipping fees multiple times?
> 
> Regardless I hope someone else can answer your question :) And of course best of luck to you and your OH! <3

Hi ArtsyTTC2014! Thank you for the reply. Well, it would be a good thing to avoid multiple shipping fees, because the shipping fees are almost as much as the vials (220 euros each time we have it shipped)! And also because I read somewhere that we should inseminate at least twice per cycle...I was thinking of trying it 3 times at 18 hours after +OP, 24h and 36h. But the more I think about this, the more anxious I get. 

How is it going for you and your OH? best of luck :)


----------



## lilaclily

Hey everyone, I'm CD7. Hubby is visiting this weekend, so we should be able to fit a few insems in - will be earlier than usual but let's hope the spermies keep swimming for a few days and hang in there. I'm going to stay positive.

Middleeast, I totally know how you and your wife would be feeling. But hang in there. At least you already have a little girl. Therefore you *know* it's possible.

Meanwhile, I think that we have more than just an ED problem. Hubby said he'd get tested soon so I'll just be patient and hopeful. Fingers crossed everyone!!!

PS. As you've probably read, you can start doing urine HCG checks anytime but probably no point before 10dpo. Re: blood tests, apparently doctors won't do them until you have missed your period.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## middleeast

Hi Lilaclily, 

Hope your husband results will be great and good luck this cycle.

We only have hope and to stay positive.

plz keep updating and us


----------



## ArtsyTTC2014

Mafi419 said:


> Hi ArtsyTTC2014! Thank you for the reply. Well, it would be a good thing to avoid multiple shipping fees, because the shipping fees are almost as much as the vials (220 euros each time we have it shipped)! And also because I read somewhere that we should inseminate at least twice per cycle...I was thinking of trying it 3 times at 18 hours after +OP, 24h and 36h. But the more I think about this, the more anxious I get.
> 
> How is it going for you and your OH? best of luck :)

Hiya,
I can see how it is optimal to insem multiple times to be sure you hit that window when the little egg makes her debut. I mentioned that to my OH and he agreed we might do that next cycle. :) 

Everything is going well over here, 9DPO and just waiting around - Ive had some different feelings/symptoms I guess but I am trying not to get too excited/worked up (which is proving super difficult.) :dohh:

Hope you get an answer about MOT soon (if I didn't miss it ha.)


----------



## Mafi419

I really hope that the testing day will be one to celebrate ;)

So, I decided that searching for a donor on a website wouldn't hurt. Just to check every possible solution. I made a profile and today was contacted by a man interested in my profile and willing to talk to me about being our donor. 

How do I know he is not just after a lesbian couple? Sorry to be so direct, but I bet most lesbian couples that tried this felt the same. I sent him an email and asked him his motivations and expectations...felt the urge to let him know that we want to do AI and nothing else, but this could be perceived as being very rude  so I'm just waiting to see what he replies. 

Is it safer to only contact gay guys? I know how this sounds lol but the thought of someone with second thoughts about the all process really frightens me. :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

It is a bit of a scary world. My donor is straight. I think as long as you take time to get to know them and follow your gut, you will be fine. Meet in a public place at a time when you are NOT ovulating, just so you can get to know eachother a tiny bit and decide if you both want to go ahead. It's ok to specify AI only but be prepared for NI guys to contact you too - a lot of em will try their luck. Just decline and say your chosen method is AI. There are some wonderful guys out there and just a few bad eggs dotted around. But trust your instincts and you will be fine

Also, ask them for references from previous recipients if they have them


----------



## KylasBaby

Mafi419 said:


> I really hope that the testing day will be one to celebrate ;)
> 
> So, I decided that searching for a donor on a website wouldn't hurt. Just to check every possible solution. I made a profile and today was contacted by a man interested in my profile and willing to talk to me about being our donor.
> 
> How do I know he is not just after a lesbian couple? Sorry to be so direct, but I bet most lesbian couples that tried this felt the same. I sent him an email and asked him his motivations and expectations...felt the urge to let him know that we want to do AI and nothing else, but this could be perceived as being very rude  so I'm just waiting to see what he replies.
> 
> Is it safer to only contact gay guys? I know how this sounds lol but the thought of someone with second thoughts about the all process really frightens me. :shrug:

My donor is straight. I did ask him his motivations and we exchanged emails for about a month before I first went to him for a donation. It's all about getting to know them and what you feel in your gut. He was extremely nice and explained he had friends who spent a long time trying to conceive and just wanted to help someone have a child. I drive to his place and waited outside in my car while he produced his donation. It was awkward but he was great about it all. I found him online as well. By the grace of God I conceived my first cycle trying with two inseminations!


----------



## Mafi419

Laura and Kylas, thank you for sharing your experiences :)

I'm having a hard time convincing my wife on this matter. She really doesn't want to use a known donor. And we are going to order sperm first, but I want to be realistic. I know there's a small chance I'll get pregnant on my first try...and we can't keep paying shipping and sperm fees forever...
I think your testimonials will help her understand that the risks and dangers of using a known donor are not as big as she imagines.

Do any of you ladies (trying At-home insemination) live near West Yorkshire?

Thank you :)


----------



## burrr

Mafia, I'm not in West Yorkshire, but I am in England.

I've had one attempt with a known donor but it wasn't to be, so I'm waiting to try again with my next ovulation.

Have you thought of ways of protecting yourself with a known donor? If you and your wife look into the legal options that might help her. Have a look at Natalie Gamble's website. They can sell you a pre-conception agreement template for about £250, or you can have a bespoke agreement written for about £2000. I phoned and had a chat with one of their solicitors and he talked me through the options. There's also plenty of info on their website.

The chances of it working with frozen are much slimmer, because frozen only lasts inside you for a few hours, as does the egg, so you've got to time it quite precisely. Using fresh gives you a bigger window of opportunity as fresh sperm can live up to 5 days inside you, so the timings can be less exact. You do really have to trust your known donor though. My wife wasn't keen about using one off the internet, but the guy we use, I know someone who knows him, so he wasn't just a completely random stranger.


----------



## Mafi419

Hi Burr, thank you for the reply.

I've heard of Natalie Gamble and the pre-conception agreement template, but still this wasn't enough to convince her. It just gets to the point where the conversation isn't rational anymore, and her argument turns out to be "We won't use a known donor because I don't want to, and you have to respect me and what I want in this process, even if I'm not the one getting pregnant" - this is after 20 minutes trying to argue with her that everyone uses known donors :/

I've read that frozen sperm lives around 24 hours once inside the woman's body...that is why we really have to try 2 or 3 vials per cycle, because it is very difficult to get the ovulation timing that perfect (to get pregnant using only one vial). I was thinking about inseminating at +18 hours after de +opk, and then at +24h and +36h. Maybe I should change it to +12h, +20h and +30h. I'm not sure anymore :/


----------



## burrr

Hmm, it's frustrating because although she's not the one getting pregnant, she's the one with the least legal rights to the child if anything did go wrong, so I can see why she feels vulnerable using a known donor. You'll always be the bio mum and have those rights, but if the legal situation was to change in the future, or the donor was to challenge it, it would be her that risks losing out.

I wouldn't like to comment on the timings of frozen sperm, but there is a place I know you could ask. I don't know if I'm allowed to mention other forums on here but there's a thread on a forum called Fertility Friends, the thread is 'Cryos Denmark' in the Donor Sperm section. (Apologies to the mods if this is against the rules.) It is really long and has lots of women doing what you're doing. I read some of it, when I was considering doing it that way. I don't know if there have been any successes. But they might be able to help you out on timings.


----------



## Mafi419

Yeah, I see her point but it makes it really difficult to try other methods. But I think I can convince her to try it if the first try with the shipped sperm fails...at least I hope lol ;) 

Thank you, that was very helpful! :)


----------



## Mafi419

I'm so confused with everything I'm reading. I read in one of the threads that it is illegal in the UK to use sperm fro a sperm bank AND do at-home insemination. But how would anyone know that? I mean, if I go and register the child, how will they know the sperm used was from a donor? Also, I had no idea that I couldn't use an anonymous donor. That that was against UK regulations. I thought it was optional. In my country at-home inseminations are illegal, and same sex couples can't go to sperm banks. In Spain all the donors have to be anonymous. Shouldn't the laws be the same inside EU?

Why is it legal to use a known donor and do at-home insemination, and it's illegal to use sperm from a bank and do at-home insemination? How do they know? Would people really be criminally charged if they were to use shipped sperm and get pregnant?

I'm really upset right now because I don't think I can afford a clinic in the UK in May or June, and those were the months I was planning on starting TTC. I really don't want to postpone it. And I can't convince my wife to use a known donor. For her it is easier to wait until September or October and then go to a clinic. What she doesn't understand, and nobody seems to understand, is that I've been waiting my entire life, and for me waiting 6 extra months it's plenty :(


----------



## laurac1988

I didn't think Danish clinics would ship to a home address?


----------



## Mafi419

They ship to the UK, to clinics and home addresses. The thing is, I've read that the UK doesn't allow sperm banks to ship to home addresses. This Danish bank does it anyway, but it is, apparently, illegal. People still do it, and the most eminent "danger" is having the sperm tank retained when entering the country, but most people can get the sperm shipped successfully. It's just that I really don't like doing things that might border illegalities. I read this:

"A few people having been asking me about this. The UK has very clear rules about how sperm can be shipped around (it has to be between licensed providers) and also making sure that donors are properly registered, screened and their details made available to DC children once they reach adulthood. This company seems to be bypassing all these rules by shipping to individuals at home rather than clinics, and not complying with the other rules on registering donors etc. If they are based outside the UK, they may in practice be beyond the reach of prosecution (this I am not entirely sure about and there doesn't seem to be a clear answer). The worrying thing is that you as the 'importer' could be criminally liable. 

I would take care with any service not operating within the UK legal framework."

:shrug:


----------



## burrr

It's a grey area. It is something to do with the fact that clinics can only ship to clinics with the signed approval with a doctor but reading between the lines, there isn't actually anything to stop clinics shipping to home addresses, if you read the wording of the law carefully.

Cryos Denmark appears to be the only one who does ship to home addresses. There is the risk that the shipment might get stopped at customs but so far I haven't read of anyone having this problem.

The laws vary even though we're all in the EU, I don't know why some things come under EU directive and others don't. 

I don't think you personally would be criminally charged, I think the risk is on the clinic's side. What is a risk for you is the shipment being stopped, but like I say, I don't think that has happened so far. The other risk is that you hit your timings wrong and the shipment is too late or early for ovulation. Also, if ovulation falls on the weekend, I don't think you can get it shipped then. When i read that thread there were a couple of women who had to sit out certain months because their ovulation was due to fall when the sperm bank didn't deliver.

I completely understand that you don't want to wait any longer. My DW wanted to wait longer, I waited a couple of months while we moved house but then insisted on getting started. She wanted to wait a few months until we'd done all the DIY and were completely settled but I said that it might take me ages to conceive and I wanted to get started straight away. 2 years later, here I am, still no baby, wishing I'd just started immediately. Waiting is torturous, and they don't understand. When I broke down crying because I had to wait 6 weeks for an appointment once, my DW was dumbfounded, she didn't see the big deal. It was only 6 weeks to her, but to me it was 6 weeks on top of waiting to move house, waiting to start IUIs, waiting through the BFNs, waiting to start a different clinic and each day was killing me.


----------



## Mafi419

Thank you! That's what I mean. For me it's not just waiting a few extra months. And I'm pretty aware that it might take me several months or even years to conceive. Also, I don't want a single child, I would like to have 3 (or at least 2!). If I don't start right away, I will just get older and older and then I'll miss my chance of having 3 children. I know this sounds silly, but I really feel that I'm on a clock, I physically feel this. I've always felt this, it's not something I started to feel recently. At age 4 or 5, I used to go on and on about how I really wanted to have 3 children. I used to buy baby clothes every time I was able to save enough money (until I was 17, then I just stopped because I realized it didn't make sense at all because the clothes would be out of style pretty soon). I turned out to be a lesbian, and I knew this meant extra work and planning. But now I just get scared all the time that it will take me forever. And I have everyone around me telling me that I'm too young to be worried about this, and that I should wait a few more years (I'm 27, almost 28!)...which I'm sure they wouldn't say to a straight couple TTC. 

Btw, I replied to Laura pretty much saying what Burr just wrote about Cryos, but for some reason the post is waiting moderation lol

Burr what are you and your partner doing now? Did you do the IUI treatment?


----------



## burrr

We did the IUIs but I wasn't happy with the timings of them, so we stopped. I did IVF a couple of times, successfully but miscarried. Then we found this donor, and got going with him (doing AI). It seems backwards, most would start with the donor first, but it was just chance that we met him and he offered. Otherwise I'd be agonising over the cost of more IVF right now, so I really hope it works out with him.

I think telling a 27 year old that they're too young to worry about this is silly. When using fertility treatment there is a noticeable difference in success rates after 35, so it's important to start early enough, especially when you're paying out all that money and don't just have free sperm at hand. People have told me 'well it takes straight couples a while too' but at least they were trying every month, not just a handful of times in 2 years!


----------



## Mafi419

I really hope it works with AI for you :) It must be very frustrating getting pregnant with IVF and that having a M. I'm really sorry about that :(

I'm sure everything will work out just fine for you :) best of luck!:dust:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi everyone sorry to bother you all... I am new to all the donor sperm stuff and have been trying to read up but i do get so confused about it all???

Where do you begin? I'm near London and i was wondering how much it all costs and the likeliness of it all happening? 

Feeling really confused by it all to be honest and over whelmed.

xxx


----------



## burrr

Hi military mum. How are you planning to use it? You can find known donors online and do at home insemination. Or you can order from a sperm bank in Denmark and have it shipped frozen to your home. This is a bit of a legal grey area though. Our you can go to a fertility clinic and use anonymous sperm to do intra uterine insemination or ivf. Iuis are a bit pricey, ivf is a lot pricey. 

The women in this thread are doing at home insemination either with a known donor or shipped frozen. Using a known donor is free except for any expenses your donor might incur eg travelling. 

If you're planning clinic treatment, being near London gives you a good selection of clinics.


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Is at home insemination best? I dont think my partner is really up for knowing who the dad is you know? Think he would prefer it anonymous. But not really sure what to do. How much is just a visit to a clinic to get some advice? and any advice what clinic? xx


----------



## Mafi419

I think it depends on the clinic. In the UK, the initial consultation can be about 175 pounds :O
I've contacted some clinics in Denmark and Netherlands, because their IUI treatment is a lot cheaper, and some of them have free initial consultation via skype. Spain also has very cheap IUI treatments (about 1000 euros for everything). 

Btw, regarding the shipped sperm. My favorite donor happens to be anonymous :( which is a pity because I really adore his profile and he is the perfect donor for us. When a female same-sex couple goes to register a child, they have to be in a civil partnership and have had a child conceived artificially so they can register both their names as parents. If I were to use the sperm from Cryos, I would have to show them something from the clinic to prove them that the child was conceived artificially. My point is, can they ask me about the donor status? If for some reason they found out he is anonymous? Do they have a way of finding that out? I really like this donor and I so didn't want to choose another!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fresh sperm is best to use over frozen, as it lasts longer and gives a higher chance of success. I chose a donor online and used fresh sperm and used him twice...once for my daughter, and once for this baby. My story is rare, as both babies took on the first and only donation both times.

I just wanted to point out that you CAN still remain anonymous even with a donor from online. The only thing I know about my donor is his first name, that he lives in Toronto (I HAVE been to his home for one insemination, but do not remember, nor did I keep the address), that he is Armenian and English, and that he's a Pisces. That's all. I DO have an email address for him, but his name comes back as Matt X. We had considered a contract until we both discovered that a contract wouldn't mean anything here in Canada (our kind of donation is technically illegal and the rights of the child would override the contract).

Anyway, we've now been in contact for four years, he's donated twice, and we both trust that he's not going to come after custody or access, and I'm not going to go after child support. We agreed that the ONLY other time I'd contact him is if there was a medical or genetic issue and we needed to test the biological father in order to diagnose the child, in which case he can do that without us being in the same room. We did become friends over the four years but have drifted apart since the BFP this time around.

Just wanted to pass on that you CAN still remain anonymous with a "known" donor. I still don't know his last name.


----------



## burrr

Mafi, I don't think you have to take anything in to prove the conception was artificial. I'm not doing anything except picking up a pot of sperm off a random guy I meet up with and I know my partner can still be on the certificate. When I spoke to a lawyer, he said that because we're in a civil partnership we'll just go down to the registrar's office together and put both names on the certificate, no proof of conception needed.

I get the impression the same works for married, heterosexual couples.

Brandi, did you meet your donor though? It's not completely anonymous if you've met him face to face as you still see him. I know what you mean, that it's anonymous in that neither can track the other down but you do still know him a bit and know who he is. If you bumped into him in the street in a city with your child he'd still recognise you and realise that the baby of a certain age was his. That's obviously okay for you, but I think people who want complete anonymity would be uncomfortable with that.

Military, mafi is right that some Danish clinics are cheaper. You'd have to factor in flights and possibly accommodation, but I know of women living near London who hopped on an early flight to Denmark, had IUI and caught a late flight home. It would take some planning, timings wise and I don't know how successful that would be. It would probably work out cheaper than IUI in this country. Have a look at Stork in Copenhagen, and Copenhagen Fertility Centre too. In London there are a wealth of clinics, I wouldn't know where is best to start.


----------



## Child2Hold

:hugs:Hey everyone! 

So my preferred donor backed out. :sulk: Preferred because he was only 20 min away. We'd been talking about it for a few years (when he had just started dating) and now his new husband won't let him donate. I'm glad I had a few backup donors in place. But they're either 6 hours away or they ship using TYB (which I'm not sure how it works).

On a happier note I randomly asked another friend (as a joke) if he'd be my donor and he said YES! Plus he's only 5 min away!!!!! :happydance: I've got 47 days to iron out all details with him or I'm giving the shipped :spermy: a try.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Burr, the only time we met face to face was for the two donations, so about 10 minutes each time. Personally, I prefer to have the email contact because I already do have a child (not through donation) with genetic abnormalities and medical issues, so if one of those were to come up with my youngest or this baby, then I would prefer to know I can send off a quick email and ask that he go to the Children`s Hospital to submit his blood for the genetic testing and find out what my child had, and who gave it to him/her. Other than that, we don't speak anymore and he lives far enough away that I know I won't run into him (and he doesn't drive so there's no chance of him coming to my small town for nothing)


----------



## burrr

Yeah, that's an advantage of a known donor. Mine said when we met that he'd like to be contacted if we needed medical support like that, as he'd want to help the child out. Which was great as I was going to ask him that anyway! 

I hope you don't have the issue arise with your younger children but good that you have the contact there if you do. 

Child to hold, that's rubbish about your preferred donor but great news about your friend! Hope you can get it all sorted out in time!


----------



## Mafi419

So, I just spoke to a clinic in Spain about AI treatment. I actually know a girl that conceived at the first try with this clinic. They told me I would have to go for a consultation to determine what kind of treatment is the right one for me. On that consultation, they would request some particular tests and investigations (depending on several things; I could take my own tests if I had the ones they need - that varies a lot). In Spain the donor is completely anonymous and there is no way to track him down. The first consultation would be 165 euros, the sperm would be 309 euros, and I'm still waiting on the fees table to know how much the AI treatment itself is. I honestly don't think that the entire process would be more than 1000 euros, even if I were to do all the exams and investigations there. The flights are very cheap, just try the low cost companies (this particular clinic has branches all over Spain). I think this might be a very good option.


----------



## happymommy12

Hello! ! I'm new, congrats on your pregnancies and all the babies born via donor.
Excuse my english but i'll do my best

So you're talking about clinics, i'm spanish, we did in vitro and one insemination with donor sperm, we traveled for 3 hours, everytime we went to the clinic, Ivi , it was about 1.500 euros plus medication, 400 euros. And in vitro, well in fact was icsi, it took 6.000 euros plus 1500 in medication. If i can help you, ask me whatever.

Ok now my story, my husband has 4 kids from a previous marriage, but he got a vasectomy and a reversal a year after. He has antibodies in sperm. First treatment i had chemical pregnancy, second round negative. It was with my hubby's swimmers, then we tried ai with donor, but had very high risk of multiple conception, i had 8 eggs, and they canceled.we can't afford more treatments.

After a lot of crying and being so depressed we conceived a beautiful baby via known donor,it was natural ,my friend didn't want to do it other way.and we we're so desperate, and he's so hot so it wasn't traumatic at all.don't think i'm a bitch, i used ovulation test, and we had sex only once the day before ovulation.we never saw each other so it's good for us.

We are trying for a sibling with hubby but i have no hope, so maybe we'll look for someone in internet, any advises? Better local? Age? I think it's difficult but is worth it.

Sorry for the long post, hope we can share the process, thanks ladies!!!!!!! And good luck if you're inseminating soon...


----------



## Mafi419

I contacted a potential donor a few days ago. I want to explore all my options, and my spouse was less hostile to this idea after we found out that, because we are married, she would be automatically on the birth certificate of any child that I give birth to (that was conceived artificially). 

The donor replied in a matter of hours, and he was very nice and interested. He talked a bit about himself, made some inquiries about us, and suggested we might meet soon to talk in person. He also sent some photos (I never asked) of him as a child, of several family members, and of his girlfriend and child (that I'm assuming is his child). I asked him a few things back, particularly if he had donated successfully before. He immediately replied saying that yes, he has donated before and some children were conceived with his sperm. He also attached 2 photos of different children and their parents, saying that those were the children conceived with his sperm. I don't know why, but the fact that he sent me those photos made me more suspicious. Does this makes sense to you?

Also, one of the children has to be at least 3 or 4 years old (in the pictures), and the donor is 22. Is this off?

I would appreciate some feedback, if possible :) than you for your time and attention.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not necessarily. Some donors start donating as young as 18, legal age here, or as young as legal age wherever you are. Also, some children tend to look older than they really are. Most people who meet my youngest daughter (donor baby) think she's a lot older than she is cuz she's taller and speaks at nearly a 4 year old level. She'll be 3 in May.

As for the donor sending photos, that's pretty typical. When I first contacted my donor, he sent me a description of himself, his family, their background, sent a photo of him today and him as a child, and also attached a photo of two of the children successfully conceived. He went on to tell me the average number of tries it took, which was 2-3. We were successful on the first try twice.

Got to see my little guy today. He's measuring 3 days ahead and doing well. I have an anterior placenta, which is why I'm not feeling him as much but all is well. 4 heart chambers, 3 vessel cord. Can't complain!

Here he is! Kesler Benjamin Silas! Gender Reveal for my family is tomorrow so I've attached the cupcakes too.
 



Attached Files:







gender cupcakes.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mafi419

Thank you for sharing that, that made me feel less insecure. It doesn't help that my spouse is the most paranoid person alive lol (really! -_-)

Oh my god the cupcakes are such a good idea!! And they look just perfect! Congratulations on your boy :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like pregnancy brain got me again. Here's my little guy.
 



Attached Files:







Freckle18w3d0002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mafi419

I sent an email to that lawyer Natalie Gamble (that works with fertility law in the UK), and she told me that sometimes they have cases of lesbian couples being taken to court by the donor, demanding more contact with the child. Have you ever heard of such cases) Do you have first hand experience with them? Can you please share what you feel about it?

That's our biggest fear. We've found the perfect donor, but are really afraid that this might happen. 

Thank you.

Mafalda


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You can draw up a legal contract between you and the donor that clearly outlines that you and your partner are the parents/legal guardians of any child that comes from a live birth from any donation, and that they will not seek child support from the donor, nor will the donor ever seek custody or access to the child, or that the donor will not seek contact with the child until the child is 18, nor will the recipients seek the donor until the child is 18.


----------



## c.30

Lovely scan pic Brandi, hope you all enjoyed the gender reveal :thumbup:


----------



## Mafi419

BrandiCanucks said:


> You can draw up a legal contract between you and the donor that clearly outlines that you and your partner are the parents/legal guardians of any child that comes from a live birth from any donation, and that they will not seek child support from the donor, nor will the donor ever seek custody or access to the child, or that the donor will not seek contact with the child until the child is 18, nor will the recipients seek the donor until the child is 18.

Yeah, we can sign a pre conception agreement, but in the UK that is not enough. If a donor were to take us to court, "The court will take into account what you agreed at the outset, any written donor or co-parenting agreement", but that per si won't prevent it from happening.


----------



## laurac1988

All you can do Hun is talk to the donor. Get to know him. Find out his intentions. Although that won't allow you to predict the future per se, it will give you a little piece of mind 
I've never heard of that happening. I'm sure it has, but I don't know anyone who it has happened to


----------



## burrr

Brandi, that doesn't apply in the UK.

Mafi, did Natalie tell you that it's rare and that there are steps you can take to prevent it? It was one of her colleagues I spoke to and he said that although it can happen, it isn't at all common. Making a pre-conception agreement which clearly states everyone's expectations puts you in a very strong place to start with, because then you have something on paper which shows that everyone thought through the possible outcomes and issues and made a reasoned decision. 

Also, as Laura says, speak to the donor you're considering and get a feel for what he says. 

The other thing is, with couples having been taken to court, I was told that this usually occurs when the donor has had some contact with the child and they are pushing for more. And by letting them have contact, you as a couple open yourself up to the risk of them winning. So protect yourself more by making it clear there will be no contact, and sticking to it.

It's not 100% guaranteed, but I think with the right donor, the risks are low. The key is to find that right donor for you. If you can't find someone you feel confident in using, then I would say not to use a known donor at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's that way here in Canada too. I thought it was different in the UK, sorry.

It happened to my donor, actually, after my youngest, and it made him reluctant to donate to me again. He actually stopped donating, but he agreed to donate to me again, and I'm glad he did cuz my daughter has a full sibling instead of just half-siblings.

He did contracts, and they had agreed that he would never come after custody or access, but that the child could contact seek to meet him when he turned 18, and that if any medical issues came up with the child, that he agreed to provide blood for any DNA testing needed.

Anyway, I guess everything was fine until the child was about 4 and then the mother could no long financially provide for the child and she decided to go against the contract and had him tracked so that she could sue him for child support. He thought he was safe because of the contract but sperm donation outside of a clinic in Canada is actually illegal and the court decided that regardless of the contract, the rights of the child came first and he was ordered to pay child support but when he requested daytime visitation with the child he was now paying for (since the contract was apparently void in court), the judge denied him the request claiming he had purposely abandoned the child and that it would be damaging to the child's wellbeing.

So, I understand why he then decided to stop donating. He's never had any other issues with any of the other women. He's donated to only two women more than once. Although I WAS kind of disappointed to learn that this baby is number 9 for him. He lives two hours away, and the majority of kids live around that area, but it just makes it that much more difficult in the future with my daughter when I tell her. How do you tell a young woman going off to college that she has to be careful if she finds a guy that is part Armenian because it might be her brother? (Of the 9, only 2 are girls)


----------



## burrr

Brandi, that's a hard situation for your donor to find himself in. It's complicated in the UK because if the couple are married or civilly partnered, both of those parents go on the birth certificate so they both have full rights and responsibilities, so technically what happened to your donor couldn't happen to my donor. But I suppose there's always the odd person who does decide to fight against what was previously agreed. 

I don't think you should worry about your daughter too much, as long as you introduce the idea of a donor gradually so it's always something she knows, the half brothers thing shouldn't feel like such a big deal. Are there organisations to support donor children that you can contact? 

My donor is a sperm clinic donor as well as donating to me and the clinic restrictions in the UK mean that he can father up to 10 families, multiple children in each, so I could end up with a child who has 20-odd siblings. It's just something we'll have to deal with as it arises. 

It happens naturally too, my gran tells a story about someone in our family, the generation above her, who was warned off the man she fancied because her dad was a bit of a player & this man was rumoured to be her half brother!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The intention was not to let her know how she was conceived. She was adopted and is raised by my ex husband (and me), and he's the only dad she's ever known but now that I know she has 10 siblings, it's something that I'm going to have to introduce to her eventually.


----------



## burrr

Oh I see, yes that is a bit more difficult. There's never been any question with us, being in a lesbian relationship you know that eventually you're going to have to discuss donors with the child.


----------



## Mafi419

Well, I was completely clear with the potential donor. We've been exchanging emails for a week or so, and I've told him twice that we do not wish any sort of contact after I successfully conceive. I've told him that he wouldn't even have my full name, phone number or address, city we live in or even country of residence (we might move, we're not British so there is always a possibility we move back to our home countries). I've asked him if he would be ok with this, and I also asked him if he would be willing to sign a pre conception agreement stating all of this. He says that he is totally ok with this, and that he will sign the contract. 

I've been searching for court cases that arose in the last few years, and I've only found a hand full. Not one of those cases did the families signed a pre conception agreement, and I think that in all of them the families knew the donor (he was like a family friend) and he had some contact with the child. So yeah, that made me feel safer :D thank you :)


----------



## burrr

That sounds very positive! How is your wife feeling about it now?


----------



## laurac1988

Spotting today so AF will arrive in the morning. CD1 of our first cycle actually TTC! Yay!


----------



## Mafi419

Burr, she seems ok with it now, she says that she knows better now. But if we fight or have an argument, that's the first thing she trows into my face "Even the known donor, that I really didn't want, you made me agree with it". We are of latin origin, so she says that very easily and very easily she regrets it. I think that the pre conception agreement was very important for her to accept it. :) how are things going with you?

Laura, yay for you and good luck :)


----------



## burrr

Laura, good news! Do you have long to wait for ovulation?

Mafi, as long as she doesn't mean it when she throws it in your face - I guess if you're both a bit fiery you can withstand arguments like that! I can be a bit sharp tongued like that but my wife is very sensitive and takes things to heart so I really have to curb my tongue when I'm angry. 

I'm waiting to inseminate again. I started using those CB advanced digital opks but I don't like what I got this morning - CD9 and I've already got a solid face, which seems wrong to me. Going to check with my non-digital ones later because I don't know if I can rely on the digis yet. If the digi is correct, it screws up my plans for inseminating twice this month. I'm meeting my donor tomorrow and it's meant to be the first early, pre-opk insem with another one after my LH surge. But if the digi is right, this is my LH surge already so it'll only be one shot again. 

I think I might ditch the stupid advanced digis and just stick with the normal digis and cheap sticks, like I did when I first started tracking my cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure about ovulation as I have a tendency to be a bit irregular. But we're trying soy iso this month so fingers crossed will be before my normal time of cd24-cd30!

That sounds frustrating with the digis. Definitely pee on a cheapie but I reckon if it's a solid face then it's an LH surge... But then you might have picked up a dodgy one. Fx you get to carryout your plan


----------



## burrr

I hope the soy brings it forwards for you, that sounds like a long wait! My ovulation has crept forward a lot in the last year, I think all the IVF and miscarriages has altered it but it means that my cycles are shorter. Good for someone who is so impatient, less waiting.

I've read some not good reviews with these digitals which is why I'm regarding it with some suspicion. But knowing my luck it will just be my body deciding to ovulate stupidly early. Good job I organised an early meeting with the donor already! 

Going to go and have a practice with the soft cups again, make sure I can put it in right. The things we do.... Imagine work tomorrow: 'Nice weekend, Burrr?' 'Not bad thanks, spent it inserting and reinserting a softcup. You?' :laugh2:


----------



## laurac1988

Bahahahaha! The softcups are tricky but so useful once you get then right. They save on so much mess x


----------



## burrr

Yeah, I used it last month but worried that somehow it wasn't over my cervix and I was actually keeping the sperm away from it. 

I am only using softcups, not syringing it in first, because my donor lives a fair way and we're not using each others' houses so I'm just picking up the pot and heading to some public toilets to pop in the soft cup. No lying around with legs up here! If it doesn't seem to be working I'm going to have to book hotels to lie around in but I'm hoping to avoid that really.

Have you used softcups for your period? I tried them for that but didn't like them, found them a hassle and stuck to tampons.


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I love them for my period


----------



## Mafi419

I had to compromise on some things with my wife, so I agreed the insemination wouldn't happen in our house (it wasn't so much about the insemination itself, but the donor doing what he has to do in order to give us the sperm inside our house). I agreed to book a hotel room (probably a hostel), I had to.

I've heard about those cups, but let me be graphic: are you supposed to insert those cups inside you after you've inseminated yourself? When do you stop? Is it like tampons (is it supposed to stay in the same place as tampons)? For how long do you wear it?


----------



## burrr

I put the donation directly into the cup with a syringe then put the cup inside me. I mixed a little conceive plus with it. It's lubrication that is safe for sperm, most lubrications aren't sperm friendly. It can help the sperm live a bit longer. You can leave a softcup in for up to 12 hours, I think. 

This time, because the donor produced more sperm than I expected, I might put a little directly into me with the syringe then put the rest in the cup and put it in me. But I'll see how much he produces this time. 

We didn't want the donor at our house so he doesn't know where we live, and I think he feels the same. It's just an extra layer of protection.


----------



## GrassRoots

Mafi, I inserted the semen w/ a syringe, left the syringe in for about 10 minutes or so, slooooowly pulled it out, left my butt propped up for at least half an hour, and then slid in a Softcup afterward with a bit of Preeseed inside of it. We always did the insems in the evening so I'd just keep it in until the next morning and then pull it out. Worked on the second try both times (4 insems total, 50% success rate). :) 

Brandi, congrats on finding out it's a little boy!! Loooove the sono pic, so perfect! Also interesting to find out you're not planning to tell the baby about using a donor. This is something we haven't totally decided yet, either. I lean towards saying nothing but I guess we have plenty of time to figure out those hard details!


----------



## beth_terri

Hi guys, just wanted to ask a few questions really. How do you go about finding an anonymous donor? My girlfriend desperately wants a baby of her own but has it in her head that it will never happen as its so expensive to go with a fertility clinic. Id like to show her there are other options. 

Thanks x


----------



## laurac1988

Hi Hun. We found our donor online. There are lots of Facebook groups and things to wade through. I just posted a blog about finding a donor and have some useful links on my site. Link is in my sig 

This thread is a mine of information!


----------



## c.30

Off the top of my head pride angel and pollen tree are both good sites. As Laura said, this thread is *packed* full of info :thumbup:


----------



## burrr

What country are you in? In the UK you can only get a truly anon donor through a clinic, though some people are shipping anon donor from a Danish cryobank to their homes. 

You can meet donors online at places like pride angel, but you'll get some basic information as you'll have to meet up with them. You don't have to exchange full names or contact details other than an email address if you don't wish to though.


----------



## beth_terri

Thank you. Im in the UK. Im guessing then doing it that way there can be no guarantee of the donor being clear of STI's and other diseases? But I'll have a good look thanks :) x


----------



## laurac1988

Always ask for an STI certificate. Although they are basically only good at the time they are produced, if you ask for a donor to do one just before the donation you will get his recent results


----------



## c.30

A good reliable donor will always have up to date tests and possibly even mention/produce these without you even asking. That's my experience anyway :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I used online classifieds.


----------



## Mafi419

I found our (potential) donor online, on the pride angel website. We contacted some possible donors, but since we completed our profile on the website we were also contacted by several donors. 

Our potential donor says that he has up to date tests, but there's always a little doubt on our side. Because if he has something bad, it could not show up in tests for 6 months. But I think the chance is pretty low (he has a girlfriend) and I think people take the same risk with their boyfriends, one night stands or whatever.

It was hard to convince my wife to accept a donor (that is not completely anonymous), but it really took a lot of worries from our minds (the money we would spend at fertility clinics and the low rates of success on the first try). Now I actually believe I can be pregnant soon :D a few months ago that seemed so far from my reality. I feel so confident with our decision that we already bought some baby clothes :x I know that we probably shouldn't, but I can't think about anything else now!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mafi419

A little update on my previous post. The donor had a change of heart. I even think what he told us was quite obnoxious. We always told him we would like to start TTC in May. Right now I have 3 jobs and my professional life is taking a lot of my time, so I don't have as much free time as I would like. The reason I have 3 jobs right now is because we want to have some financial stability when the baby comes. Because of my lack of time, and also because he didn't live in our city, I told him that we would be able to meet him in person at the end of March or beginning of April. We would still have plenty of time ahead of us (more then a month)! He answered with an impatient tone, saying that it would be better to meet us next weekend. I told him I couldn't and I even explained in detail why. Also, I asked him if he was getting impatient with us. He replied saying that his time is extremely valuable and shouldn't be wasted, and that he has requests from other women for help, that he doesn't like to turn down. He implied that we aren't really interested in him as a donor, and that we've been talking to other donors to decide on one later (while wasting his time!). This is completely false, we stopped looking for donors after we found him. I was completely shocked with this! Now we have to find another donor in time to start TTC in May! I'm so upset with all of this. 

Did any of you ever went trough something like this with a donor?


----------



## burrr

I think you've had a lucky escape, if he's awkward over meeting up, imagine how he'd be if your cycle did something unpredictable and you had to ask him to donate last minute at a different time. Not that helps, when you are feeling under pressure to find someone in a given time frame. 

You have time to find another donor, there will be someone nicer and more helpful. 

I'm in my second 2ww today, thinking about testing tomorrow. The first 2ww was awful but this one hasn't been as bad. I seemed to have loads of symptoms last time but bfn, and none this time. Not going to read anything into that though. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Mafi419

You are probably right, but I'm really trying very hard not to cry right now. The only good thing about this is that my wife saw how upset I was, and is now trying really hard to find a suitable donor for us...and I don't think she was so involved before.

I really deeply hope you get wonderful news tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you sending you good vibes! Please do let us know how it went!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Hun he sounds like an idiot. No donor should be pressuring you to start. He sounds awful I think you had a lucky escape. Hopefully the right donor for you both is just around the corner

I'm still waiting for ov. +OPK expected tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone..

I haven't posted in a while, but I read every day about your journey...

Congratulations on new babies and those who got their BFP!

For those who don't know me, I am 28 years old TTC my baby number 1 with a known donor. My donor is gay and has been with his boyfriend for over 20 years. I also have a boyfriend, but he had vasectomy that is not reversible, so donor is the only option.

We will co-parent together...

So...as of today... I am 16DPO!! tested and so far BFN....I feel like AF is on her way, but so far didn't make it here....( I hope she stays away).

We are inseminating at home with fresh sperm, preseed and softcup.


----------



## Mafi419

iBeach, i hope everything works out perfect this cycle :) please do let us know.

Laura, you are probably right, but still...

Anyway, we started contacting other potential donors and so far we got one email. This potential donor said something that I found odd, but it might be perfectly natural. He said that he had a sexual health test, and he got an "all clear" text message, because when everything is fine they just text "all clear". Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah some clinics do do that x


----------



## c.30

Yep, I got myself tested before I started TTC and I got the text :thumbup:


----------



## iBeach

Mafi419 said:


> iBeach, i hope everything works out perfect this cycle :) please do let us know.
> 
> Laura, you are probably right, but still...
> 
> Anyway, we started contacting other potential donors and so far we got one email. This potential donor said something that I found odd, but it might be perfectly natural. He said that he had a sexual health test, and he got an "all clear" text message, because when everything is fine they just text "all clear". Have you ever heard of it?

Thank yoooou:hugs:
I hope so....I hope to test positive or get my period, so I can move on....waiting is killing me:haha:


----------



## GrassRoots

beach, hope you get your bfp in a day or two! Fingers crossed!

Mafi, so sorry about the donor situation working out that way. How stressful and irritating but it does sound like you dodged a bullet with that weirdo. =/ Hope you find a great replacement asap!


----------



## iBeach

I started spotting this morning...I am so devastated....this is the first time I have been this late...

Oh well...onto a next cycle....


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Hun xxxxx


----------



## GrassRoots

So, so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## burrr

Sorry to hear that iBeach, hope you don't have long to wait until the next round of inseminations.

Mafi, glad to hear your wife is more on board now though it's a shame that your donor had to be an arse for it to happen. Hope the new guy is more reliable!

AFM, I tested and seem to have a BFP. The line is still faint but definitely positive. I'm feeling cautious though, I've had miscarriages in the past so really hoping this one sticks.


----------



## laurac1988

Ooooooooh congrats burrrr!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats burr!


----------



## Mafi419

Burrr I'm so happy for you!! I thought about you yesterday and I even thought about asking you if you already knew anything. I didn't because you could have had bad news and that would make you feel worse. So so happy with the wonderful news!! Everything will work out just fine this time, you'll see :D :happydance:


----------



## Nimyra

I haven't been following too much lately, but wanted to let you all know that my rainbow baby, Sunny, was born on Sunday at 36+2 weeks. She is beautiful and healthy and I am deeply in love... again.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Nimyra!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats nimyra!

My +OPK has gone missing. I hope I do actually ovulate this cycle


----------



## burrr

Thanks everyone!

Nimyra, congratulations on the birth of your little girl!

Laura, hope your ovulation turns up soon, such a pain when you're waiting for it and it doesn't play ball.


----------



## c.30

Congrats Burrr, a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you :D

Nimyra, huge congratulations on the birth of Sunny, what a gorgeous name :cloud9:

Good luck to all those trying, plenty of :dust:


----------



## middleeast

burrr, congratulations I am really happy for you :happydance: 

did you do it using the softcup this cycle?


----------



## burrr

Thanks, middleeast. I used both ways. When I put it all in the softcup, I seemed to spill a bit out as I squeezed the softcup into me. So this time, I put a little bit directly into me with a syringe, about 1/3 of the sample then put the rest in the softcup. That was on my second insemination of the cycle, the day before ovulation. I also did an insemination 3 days before ovulation, but that was just with the softcup.

I used a little bit of preseed too, but not loads.


----------



## Mafi419

For someone that never used a soft cup in her life, would you recommend trying to put it inside before actually having the sperm? Like 2 or 3 days before, just to see how it works? Or is it very easy and there's no need to practice?

Also, how do you put the preseed? Inside the syringe? What do you mean by "a little bit of preseed"? How much is a little bit in this case?

Thank you =) 

I think I was able to convince my wife to start TTC in April, instead of May :happydance: that gives me about 3 weeks to prepare everything!


----------



## iBeach

Congratulations Burrr!!! Yooohoooooooo.....

We also use preseed...sometimes I put it inside me and in the softcup, sometimes just inside of softcup if I have a lot of CM...

Anyway, We are starting next round of insemination next Friday....I will be CD7/8 by then and we will try every other or every third day......


----------



## burrr

Thanks iBeach! Good luck for your up coming cycle. Your timing sounds like a good plan, almost like SMEP. 

Mafi, definitely practice with the soft cup! I found them easy to use but still practised a lot. I even worried that it wasn't covering the cervix so had to put one in and have a good root around up there, lol!

Preseed - about an hour before insemination, I'd put a bit inside me with a syringe, right near the cervix. First time I put about 2ml in the syringe but a fair bit ended up coming back out, so I put more in the syringe next time, about 3-4ml. Then when i actually did the insemination, I used a tiny amount on the rim of the softcup (practise with this too, if you do it) - a little helps it go in but too much makes it too slippy to control properly. After putting the sperm into the softcup, I added 1ml of preseed. 

When you use syringes with sperm, make sure you buy latex-free ones as the latex can damage sperm. Make sure all your equipment is bone dry, any moisture can affect sperm quality. When drawing up sperm in to the syringe and pushing it out, move the plunger slowly - pulling or pushing fast can also damage sperm. Fragile little beings that they are!

Good news about April. Did you decide what to do about the contract/letter of intent?


----------



## Mafi419

Hi burrr,

Thank you so much for the detailed information. It seems so complicated (the soft cup part). I'm a little worried about that because I ordered soft cups from amazon and for some reason they sent me an e-mail stating that the soft cups could take up to a month to get here! No idea why, usually items take 3 or 4 working days to get here. Can I buy soft cups at boots or something? lol I know this sounds silly, but soft cups are a completely foreign thing to me! Never used them, never heard of them until last month!

So it's ok to put preseed in the same place as the sperm at the same time?

I'll make sure about the syringes, but I bought them as part of a AI at home kit, so it should be fine.

Yes, I found out that the letter of intent and the preconception agreement have exactly the same value :) so it doesn't really matter :)

How is it going with you so far? How many dpo?


----------



## LunaBean

Softcups arent so bad! I suck up some swimmers, mix some conceive plus with the rest,then suck it up too, then softcup after. 3dpo today, just 1 insemination the day of ovulation this month!


----------



## burrr

They're not complicated, just practice to make sure! I put the sperm directly into them, that's why I wanted to practice because if I screwed up, I'd have spilled all the sperm. 

I bought mine from Boots, 8 for about £5. Can't believe they're that much, to use for regular period use. If I used them for that I'd buy reusable ones, I think. Having said that, to practice, I did use the same one a few times, just washed it and used it again. Always used a clean one for sperm though. One pack lasted me two months including practices.

It's worth asking your donor what kind of sample pot he'd like too, mine told me what he'd prefer, it was ones with a wider neck for easier aim, lol! 

Glad you've sorted the agreement/letter thing. We just sort of wrote down what we expected and signed copies, kept a couple of copies each. A lawyer told me it was just as worthwhile legally - did himself out of a £250 fee there, so I was pleased with that!

I'm doing okay, I'm 16dpo and have lovely strong lines on my tests, no AF in sight. Just getting anxious about how to get an early scan and wanting to jump ahead to a time when I don't fear another early miscarriage. I don't want to wish the pregnancy away, I just want to get to a point where I feel more secure about it. I've had two early losses, so it's hard not to think it will happen again.

Luna, good luck for the 2ww, hope it flies by! (Haha, as if!)


----------



## LunaBean

soft cups are reuseable!


----------



## burrr

There's reusable and non-reusable though, I bought the disposable ones. I think for periods I'd risk using them a couple of times, but for insemination I used a nice new one. But you're talking to someone who begrudges paying a pound for 16 shop-brand tampons!

To be honest, though they worked great for insem, I didn't like them much for my period, I tested them out during then and wasn't impressed. Will be sticking to tampons in future, though the mooncup does look interesting.


----------



## Mafi419

I was thinking about writing the letter of intent myself. I've found plenty of preconception agreements online, I thought I could use one as a sample and write my own. That way we could save the money. I know how this sounds, but if we happen to use more then one donor, we can't keep paying agreements fees. Is there any difference between a document written by me or by a lawyer? 

Burrr I understand your fears, but know you will make it :) everything will be just fine :D

I'll go to Boots tomorrow


----------



## laurac1988

still waiting for ovulation here ... zzzzz


----------



## GrassRoots

Congrats on the BFP burr! Sending you lots of sticky dust! And Congrats on the new baby Nim!!! Such good news all around! <3 <3


I haven't updated for a while but things are going well for me. Now officially in the 2nd trimester, can't believe it! Starting to believe this little rainbow miracle is the real deal and can sleep a little easier now <3 I am trying to decide if i want to spend the extra $$ to find out the gender in a couple of weeks or wait until my 20-22ish week anatomy scan and save myself the money lol. I'm so much more impatient this time than my 1st pregnancy! 

I did get an ultrasound four weeks ago I forgot to share. It's not very good quality because it was abdominal at only 10w and I have an anterior placenta so the quality isn't great but baby was there with a strong little heartbeat! :) 

https://s10.postimg.org/wzl0wy3x5/sono1.jpg


----------



## ticking.clock

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter x


----------



## 2moms2be

Just checking in, ladies... congrats, Nimyra!! And congrats, Burr! :thumbup: Lots of good news around here! That makes me happy and hopeful <3

We're on cycle #7. Today is supposed to be O day, but my OPK is still +, so we'll see... got three donations this cycle, which I'm happy about.. CD11, CD13, and CD14. And today is CD15. Crossing my fingers! Cheri22 told me that March was my month, LOL, so... you never know! I'm just eager to get this TWW on the road...


----------



## MrsRabren

I happened to stumble upon this forum and so glad I did. I've been posting on another site and as wonderful as those women are, it's good to share this with others who are in the same boat. I'll introduce myself....

My name is Carrie. My wife (April) and I have been together 8 years. We had a commitment ceremony over six years ago and hopefully will be able to make it legal by the end of the year if the appeals process goes well here in Virginia. After searching long and hard, we were fortunate enough to have someone come into our lives and offer to be our donor. He and his partner live only blocks from us which makes it quite convenient! Just today started our third month ttc (cd1 for me). 

I look forward to getting to know all you ladies! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 2moms2be

MrsRabren said:


> I happened to stumble upon this forum and so glad I did. I've been posting on another site and as wonderful as those women are, it's good to share this with others who are in the same boat. I'll introduce myself....
> 
> My name is Carrie. My wife (April) and I have been together 8 years. We had a commitment ceremony over six years ago and hopefully will be able to make it legal by the end of the year if the appeals process goes well here in Virginia. After searching long and hard, we were fortunate enough to have someone come into our lives and offer to be our donor. He and his partner live only blocks from us which makes it quite convenient! Just today started our third month ttc (cd1 for me).
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all you ladies! Good luck to everyone!

Hi and welcome!! Good luck... this is a crazy journey... I hope yours is short :) How are you going about it??


----------



## MrsRabren

We are doing at home with a syringe. I've been using opks and started temping last month. My donor is very supportive so as soon as I get a positive opk he comes over and each day until I get a temperature rise to confirm ovulation. He does his "deed" in the downstairs bathroom while we prepare upstairs. My wife meets him downstairs when he is done, he wishes us luck, and we complete the process :) The first month was slightly weird and I couldn't stop giggling. But by the second it's almost normal. We signed a donor contract and had it notarized. April and I are sole parents. He is open to the child one day knowing who its biological father is but will play more of an uncle role. 

This whole thing is still a learning experience so if anyone has any advice or suggestions I'd love to hear them! Also, if we were to conceive this cycle my EDD would be Christmas Day!


----------



## Mafi419

So, we're going to start TTC in 2 weeks, and I'm getting really nervous about something. The donor sent us a print screen of the text message saying that all the tests he took were negative (the tests were taken in november, is that ok?). The text message doesn't have any personal information on it, and it doesn't specify the tests taken. Is this normal? I keep thinking that he might be a psychopath with an infectious disease trying to infect a bunch of women! I know, this is probably a side effect from watching too much Criminal Minds lol but did any of you get like this? Do you think I'm being totally paranoid and that everything is absolutely normal?

Thank you :)


----------



## Child2Hold

Mafi419 said:


> So, we're going to start TTC in 2 weeks, and I'm getting really nervous about something. The donor sent us a print screen of the text message saying that all the tests he took were negative (the tests were taken in november, is that ok?). The text message doesn't have any personal information on it, and it doesn't specify the tests taken. Is this normal? I keep thinking that he might be a psychopath with an infectious disease trying to infect a bunch of women! I know, this is probably a side effect from watching too much Criminal Minds lol but did any of you get like this? Do you think I'm being totally paranoid and that everything is absolutely normal?
> 
> Thank you :)

I'm in the same boat. TTC starts in 2 weeks and I can't help but wonder if it's some psychopath trying to scam me. Other times I wonder if he'll show up. 

But I've heard some people do only get text messages saying they're fine.


----------



## MrsRabren

Only in this kind of space can I ask such things and I hope I don't embarrass myself too much (I'm still new to all this!). But I need some advice and hope someone can help me.....

I think this month we're going to try using softcups. Previously, just using a syringe and letting all the blood rush from my feet as I held my legs in the air, we would make sure I reached the big O to help nature take its course. So my question is do you try to climax after inserting the cup with semen? I worry the contractions might dislodge it but feel it's an important part of the process. Silly question, I know, but can anyone shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## 2moms2be

MrsRabren said:


> Only in this kind of space can I ask such things and I hope I don't embarrass myself too much (I'm still new to all this!). But I need some advice and hope someone can help me.....
> 
> I think this month we're going to try using softcups. Previously, just using a syringe and letting all the blood rush from my feet as I held my legs in the air, we would make sure I reached the big O to help nature take its course. So my question is do you try to climax after inserting the cup with semen? I worry the contractions might dislodge it but feel it's an important part of the process. Silly question, I know, but can anyone shed some light?
> 
> Thanks!


We always aim for an O after putting the softcup in :thumbup: Way more fun that way ;) We've never had an issue with the cup dislodging or even moving. They're actually really BIG (scary to me at first), and they press against everything and hold in place really well. At least, that's been our experience. Good luck!


----------



## LunaBean

I do 2 before,then 1 after to be sure lol


----------



## Mafi419

Child2Hold thank you! It's good to know I'm not the only one 

I used a softcup today for the first time. Just to practice. It was easier than I thought, but initially I got scared it's size. I'm not planning on having a "O" after the insemination. I read that if I don't have it, I have more chances of having a girl. I know it's silly, but I really want a girl and it doesn't hurt to try 

About the hotel: did any of you book a hotel for the insemination? If so, did you book a hotel room for 3 adults? I can't find hotels for 3 adults on those dates (with affordable prices), and I feel this is stupid and unfair because he is going to be there for like 10 minutes, he is not going to sleep there. Do you think a hotel would allow a third person in our room for a few minutes? Without having to disclose to the hotel manager what we are doing there?

Please share your experiences. Sometimes you might think that your experience was meaningless or obvious, but for frist timers it really means a lot ;) thank you :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Mafi419 said:


> Child2Hold thank you! It's good to know I'm not the only one
> 
> I used a softcup today for the first time. Just to practice. It was easier than I thought, but initially I got scared it's size. I'm not planning on having a "O" after the insemination. I read that if I don't have it, I have more chances of having a girl. I know it's silly, but I really want a girl and it doesn't hurt to try
> 
> About the hotel: did any of you book a hotel for the insemination? If so, did you book a hotel room for 3 adults? I can't find hotels for 3 adults on those dates (with affordable prices), and I feel this is stupid and unfair because he is going to be there for like 10 minutes, he is not going to sleep there. Do you think a hotel would allow a third person in our room for a few minutes? Without having to disclose to the hotel manager what we are doing there?
> 
> Please share your experiences. Sometimes you might think that your experience was meaningless or obvious, but for frist timers it really means a lot ;) thank you :)

We booked a room a couple of times, and I just booked it for two. I don't think most places care if you have a visitor, as long as they don't stay overnight. If you're worried, book a motel instead -- that way your donor doesn't have to go through a lobby and can just go straight to your room. Shouldn't be an issue :)


----------



## c.30

I always booked a hotel for one, handed over the key card to the donor and told him what room number it was. I used big hotels like Premier Inn and Holiday Inn who get so many customers they don't bat an eyelid at whoever walks through the door :thumbup:

As for O, always after for me.


----------



## jury3

Congrats Nimyra! Can't believe she's here already! 

burrr-Congrats on the bfp! 

MrsRabren-Welcome!

GrassRoots-I'm impatient as well, we paid for one at 17 weeks with a 3D sneak peek.

Mafi419-I would only book the room for 2. Honestly they aren't going to be keeping that close of an eye. Plus, he's more like a visitor than anything.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mafi, this baby is my second baby conceived via donor sperm (same donor) and I did it at home as well. My first baby, I O'd right away after insemination and had a girl. This baby is a boy and I didn't O until an hour and a half after insem. More reliable is how close to ovulation you inseminate. My daughter, I insem'd two days before ovulation, and this baby was 18 hours before the O pains started. But I had an orgasm with both babies.


----------



## MrsRabren

Thank you so much ladies! I felt silly asking.


----------



## LunaBean

Well Im in limbo lol. Bfp at 8dpo, almost bfn yest, now bfp again 2day at 10dpo. Im going mad! Last pages of journal if anyone wants 2 see!


----------



## Mafi419

LunaBean said:


> Well Im in limbo lol. Bfp at 8dpo, almost bfn yest, now bfp again 2day at 10dpo. Im going mad! Last pages of journal if anyone wants 2 see!

Hi Luna, can you post the pregnancy tests? I think that it's more plausible to have a false negative then a false positive, so you should be very hopeful :)

Btw, we had a change of plans  if you want to know more, please read our TTC journal we started writing today :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-1-trying-every-possible-method-home.html


----------



## LunaBean

Pix r on last page of my journal,in my sig!


----------



## jury3

We insem'd 2 days before O, day of O and day after O. No orgasms. Donation went right into the soft cup and I inserted the cup. Did use a little preseed, I usually inserted some before going to donor's house so it could get to body temp. Then I would add just a little to the cup before inserting. I'm preggo with a boy and a girl, so I'm not much help on that front lol

Luna-It's hard to tell. I can def see a light pink line, but it's still early. Maybe wait a few days?


----------



## Mafi419

I just read this and I'm shocked I didn't read it before (about frozen sperm from the danish clinic):

For home insemination:
Always use 2 straws at the same time for one insemination so that you have at least 1 ml to inseminate. We recommend you use 2 x ICI MOT20 or if this is not available then 2 x ICI MOT10. If ICI straws are not available of your favorite donor then IUI straws can also be used 2 x IUI MOT10 or higher qualities. MOT5 is not suitable for home insemination since the concentration of spermatozoa is too low.

Are they serious? So if we want to inseminate twice per cycle, we have to order 4 vials? :O


----------



## LunaBean

Ive got pregnant before with 0.5ml,donor missed the pot!!


----------



## MrsRabren

Huge surprise this morning, VERY near positive opk about 6 days earlier than normal! Call went in to my donor so hopefully he's available after work:happydance:


----------



## Mafi419

Are you sure that is not just an almost positive? Last month I had almost positives a few days before my first really positive opk.


----------



## MrsRabren

I'm going to retest when I get home from work but compared to previous months, it looks like it did 12 hours before I would get the obvious positive. And since my donor is near and happy to help whenever I figure better safe than sorry!


----------



## Mafi419

Yeah, I guess that when you're using donors it doesn't really matter. I don't know what I would do if that happened to me this month! I even took an opk test after reading your post! But it's negative, as it should be :)

Good luck, I hope everything works out just fine :D
:dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Another miscarriage for me :( hcg was only 48 on tuesday,then I started bleeding today. Thats 7 now, and a chemical in november


----------



## jury3

MrsRabren said:


> Huge surprise this morning, VERY near positive opk about 6 days earlier than normal! Call went in to my donor so hopefully he's available after work:happydance:

Even if you don't O for a few days, it's perfectly ok to insem before that. Get the goods up there and waiting! I'd rather be a few days early than a few days late! Good luck :)

Luna-I'm sorry :( Have they ever done testing to find out what might be causing them?


----------



## LunaBean

I had tests then got pregnant with noah the same week,so didnt go back. Being referred again now,9 month wait tho!


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

Hey ladies can I join? I'm still recovering from my miscarriage, but with my next cycle in April I will be trying via a sperm donor. Great to find a group of ladies doing the same thing!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Can I join too?? :flower:

I have my first attempt in April for AI ! I am very nervous and hoping that I do concieve. I've been ttc since may 2013 on and off when I was with my ex but life happened and now we aren't together .. But with my miscarriage in August 2012 (unplanned pregnancy coming of BC) was super devastated. Now I'm doing home insemination :flower:
glad I found this group!

@angelmamma sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

RainbowBaby13 said:


> Can I join too?? :flower:
> 
> I have my first attempt in April for AI ! I am very nervous and hoping that I do concieve. I've been ttc since may 2013 on and off when I was with my ex but life happened and now we aren't together .. But with my miscarriage in August 2012 (unplanned pregnancy coming of BC) was super devastated. Now I'm doing home insemination :flower:
> glad I found this group!
> 
> @angelmamma sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thank you. I am sorry for yours as well. I conceived my first cycle in January so am hoping I can conceive this one quickly as well. Aren't we all haha. I'll be trying in April as well but won't be disappointed because I really want to conceive my May cycle since that would give me a February baby :). I'm back on all my supplements and giving them all time to work


----------



## RainbowBaby13

xxAngelMamaxx said:


> RainbowBaby13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too?? :flower:
> 
> I have my first attempt in April for AI ! I am very nervous and hoping that I do concieve. I've been ttc since may 2013 on and off when I was with my ex but life happened and now we aren't together .. But with my miscarriage in August 2012 (unplanned pregnancy coming of BC) was super devastated. Now I'm doing home insemination :flower:
> glad I found this group!
> 
> @angelmamma sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. I am sorry for yours as well. I conceived my first cycle in January so am hoping I can conceive this one quickly as well. Aren't we all haha. I'll be trying in April as well but won't be disappointed because I really want to conceive my May cycle since that would give me a February baby :). I'm back on all my supplements and giving them all time to workClick to expand...

you're welcome:) and thank you as well :) I hope you get your February baby! And same here I am on selenium and b6 complex . Selenium for progersterone and b6 for my luteal phase and to regulate me cycle


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

RainbowBaby13 said:


> xxAngelMamaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowBaby13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too?? :flower:
> 
> I have my first attempt in April for AI ! I am very nervous and hoping that I do concieve. I've been ttc since may 2013 on and off when I was with my ex but life happened and now we aren't together .. But with my miscarriage in August 2012 (unplanned pregnancy coming of BC) was super devastated. Now I'm doing home insemination :flower:
> glad I found this group!
> 
> @angelmamma sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. I am sorry for yours as well. I conceived my first cycle in January so am hoping I can conceive this one quickly as well. Aren't we all haha. I'll be trying in April as well but won't be disappointed because I really want to conceive my May cycle since that would give me a February baby :). I'm back on all my supplements and giving them all time to workClick to expand...
> 
> you're welcome:) and thank you as well :) I hope you get your February baby! And same here I am on selenium and b6 complex . Selenium for progersterone and b6 for my luteal phase and to regulate me cycleClick to expand...

Hmm never heard of selenium for progesterone. I'm on a whole mess of stuff. Vitex, maca, Royal jelly, b6, vit c, iron, prenatals, omega 3/DHA, ovaboost, and I'll be taking pineapple core the 5 days after o.


----------



## c.30

I'm so sorry Luna, big :hugs::hugs:

Welcome to the newbies :hi:


----------



## 2moms2be

Luna, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Welcome to you new ladies, and good luck!! <3

I'm 9DPO today. Caved and tested, and of course, BFN. I was a little hopeful, as my spotting had been starting at 8DPO for the past two cycles and so far, no spotting at all... but everything else is pretty consistent with PMS, so it's looking like this cycle is another bust. But I guess it ain't over til it's over, right?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

xxAngelMamaxx said:


> RainbowBaby13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxAngelMamaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowBaby13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too?? :flower:
> 
> I have my first attempt in April for AI ! I am very nervous and hoping that I do concieve. I've been ttc since may 2013 on and off when I was with my ex but life happened and now we aren't together .. But with my miscarriage in August 2012 (unplanned pregnancy coming of BC) was super devastated. Now I'm doing home insemination :flower:
> glad I found this group!
> 
> @angelmamma sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. I am sorry for yours as well. I conceived my first cycle in January so am hoping I can conceive this one quickly as well. Aren't we all haha. I'll be trying in April as well but won't be disappointed because I really want to conceive my May cycle since that would give me a February baby :). I'm back on all my supplements and giving them all time to workClick to expand...
> 
> you're welcome:) and thank you as well :) I hope you get your February baby! And same here I am on selenium and b6 complex . Selenium for progersterone and b6 for my luteal phase and to regulate me cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm never heard of selenium for progesterone. I'm on a whole mess of stuff. Vitex, maca, Royal jelly, b6, vit c, iron, prenatals, omega 3/DHA, ovaboost, and I'll be taking pineapple core the 5 days after o.Click to expand...




c.30 said:


> I'm so sorry Luna, big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :hi:




2moms2be said:


> Luna, I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to you new ladies, and good luck!! <3
> 
> I'm 9DPO today. Caved and tested, and of course, BFN. I was a little hopeful, as my spotting had been starting at 8DPO for the past two cycles and so far, no spotting at all... but everything else is pretty consistent with PMS, so it's looking like this cycle is another bust. But I guess it ain't over til it's over, right?

yea its Studies say its proven to increase it so can't hurt to give it a try right? Lol. B6 complex regulated my cycle back to 31 days. Thank god. Mt cycles were so irregular after I miscarried. The shortest being 23 days! What does pineapple core do?


thank you guys :) 

and hopefully the no spotting for you is good sign despite the bfn :)


----------



## jury3

2moms2be-It's still early. I had bfn at 9dpo and then bfp at 12dpo. You never know...the lack of spotting could be a good sign.

Welcome new ladies!

Luna-That sucks the wait is so long! They can't just send you for some bloodwork? It's not like they have to start out with the more invasive things...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

jury3 said:


> 2moms2be-It's still early. I had bfn at 9dpo and then bfp at 12dpo. You never know...the lack of spotting could be a good sign.
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Luna-That sucks the wait is so long! They can't just send you for some bloodwork? It's not like they have to start out with the more invasive things...


thanks! :)

out of these two which one is more likely to result in a pregnancy, 4 days before ovulation or the day of?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Personally, I'd say the day of or the day before ovulation. I got pregnant with a girl the day after ovulation, and now a boy the day before ovulation. 

2moms...I got a bfn at 9dpo and 10dpo and was preparing for an hsg when I decided to just use up my FRER and get rid of it at 11dpo. BAM. BFP. And here I sit almost done.


----------



## MrsRabren

This morning's opk was blazing positive so game on! Donor is coming over later today and again tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!

Hello to all the new faces, which sounds weird coming from me since I'm still a newbie too :) But yay for even more of a support group. Good Luck to everyone! :friends:


----------



## Mafi419

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## 2moms2be

jury3 said:


> 2moms2be-It's still early. I had bfn at 9dpo and then bfp at 12dpo. You never know...the lack of spotting could be a good sign.

Thank you; that gives me a tinge of hope. Monday is 12DPO, and if I wake up that day and the spotting still hasn't started (latest it's ever started is 12DPO), I might get up the guts to test again. Still no sign of AF today at 10DPO, other than my killer-sore boobs.

Funny, I had a reading from Cheri22 for fun a little while ago, and she told me March was my month :p. You never know, right? ;)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

BrandiCanucks said:


> Personally, I'd say the day of or the day before ovulation. I got pregnant with a girl the day after ovulation, and now a boy the day before ovulation.
> 
> 2moms...I got a bfn at 9dpo and 10dpo and was preparing for an hsg when I decided to just use up my FRER and get rid of it at 11dpo. BAM. BFP. And here I sit almost done.

thank you ladies!:)

@brandicanucks thank you! I was just wondering because of our schedule conflict during the week im ovulating so I only have one attempt . So i wanted to pick the best day 

@2moms I'm hoping this is your month too :)


----------



## VillageVoice

Can I join you ladies? I had a MMC last month and am going to try again with my cycle next month, so hoping for a BFP in May!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

VillageVoice said:


> Can I join you ladies? I had a MMC last month and am going to try again with my cycle next month, so hoping for a BFP in May!

hi welcome!:) so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Rainbow, I conceived both times on the first shot with only one donation, so it does happen!


----------



## VillageVoice

RainbowBaby13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 2moms2be-It's still early. I had bfn at 9dpo and then bfp at 12dpo. You never know...the lack of spotting could be a good sign.
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Luna-That sucks the wait is so long! They can't just send you for some bloodwork? It's not like they have to start out with the more invasive things...
> 
> 
> thanks! :)
> 
> out of these two which one is more likely to result in a pregnancy, 4 days before ovulation or the day of?Click to expand...

The cycle I conceived I ended up ovulating much later than I thought so my two inseminations were 4-5days before O and 6-7 days before O.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

That gives me so much more hope! Thank you :) i hope i catch the egg this cycle, i feel like with the two options i have I'm not sure which one i should go with


----------



## RainbowBaby13

BrandiCanucks said:


> Rainbow, I conceived both times on the first shot with only one donation, so it does happen!

thank you! :) how many days before ovulation did u do?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First baby conceived with donor sperm was a day after ovulation. The second baby was 18 hours before O pains.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh ok thank you :flower: I think I am going to go with the day of ovulation:)


----------



## Mafi419

Oh god, something went wrong. I ordered frozen sperm last week, I got a confirmation e-mail and everything. The payment was on my credit card, and then I added an extra straw and paid for that straw with my debit card (from another bank) and both values were kept as captive on my bank accounts, as it should. The values should be kept captive, i.e., not available for use, until the clinic charged my accounts. But today I checked my bank accounts (as I usually do everyday) and found out that the money is no longer captive but it wasn't charged. It is simply available, as if I had never used it! As if the clinic had canceled my payment. And now it is Saturday and the clinic won't answer me until Monday!

What do I do now? I don't know how I'm going to be able to wait until Monday! I was keeping it calm and cool, and now this happened! :cry: I'm so disappointed/afraid/worried and on top of everything, I'll have to work during the weekend (from home). I don't know how I'm going to concentrate not knowing what this means.

Do you know any case like this? I'm sorry about the long post but I'm in need of same reassurance because I'm seriously freaking out.


----------



## jury3

2moms2be said:


> Funny, I had a reading from Cheri22 for fun a little while ago, and she told me March was my month :p. You never know, right? ;)

We actually had a tarot card reading the first month we started ttc (Jan 2013) and she predicted September was our month, with a due date in May and twin girls...we got our bfp the last week of Aug, due date May 5th, and boy/girl twins. She wasn't 100% accurate, but pretty close! lol You never know! 



VillageVoice said:


> Can I join you ladies? I had a MMC last month and am going to try again with my cycle next month, so hoping for a BFP in May!

Welcome! Sorry for your loss... :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

jury3 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Funny, I had a reading from Cheri22 for fun a little while ago, and she told me March was my month :p. You never know, right? ;)
> 
> We actually had a tarot card reading the first month we started ttc (Jan 2013) and she predicted September was our month, with a due date in May and twin girls...we got our bfp the last week of Aug, due date May 5th, and boy/girl twins. She wasn't 100% accurate, but pretty close! lol You never know!Click to expand...

Jennyrenny did one for me in 2008 after my second miscarriage. She predicted a boy with a BFP in August and due in May with specific reference to the 4th.

I ended up having a boy that year, but he was born in December. My BFP came in April. 

I forgot about that prediction for a few years and when I was pregnant with my daughter, I was going through old emails and found the prediction. August BFP from a cycle beginning in July with due date in May, specific reference to the 4th.

Well, with her, my cycle began July 25 and I got a BFP August 17. My due date was May 2 by LMP but April 27 by insemination. She was born May 4.


----------



## VillageVoice

BrandiCanucks said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Funny, I had a reading from Cheri22 for fun a little while ago, and she told me March was my month :p. You never know, right? ;)
> 
> We actually had a tarot card reading the first month we started ttc (Jan 2013) and she predicted September was our month, with a due date in May and twin girls...we got our bfp the last week of Aug, due date May 5th, and boy/girl twins. She wasn't 100% accurate, but pretty close! lol You never know!Click to expand...
> 
> Jennyrenny did one for me in 2008 after my second miscarriage. She predicted a boy with a BFP in August and due in May with specific reference to the 4th.
> 
> I ended up having a boy that year, but he was born in December. My BFP came in April.
> 
> I forgot about that prediction for a few years and when I was pregnant with my daughter, I was going through old emails and found the prediction. August BFP from a cycle beginning in July with due date in May, specific reference to the 4th.
> 
> Well, with her, my cycle began July 25 and I got a BFP August 17. My due date was May 2 by LMP but April 27 by insemination. She was born May 4.Click to expand...

I had a couple of readings. Two psychics said I would conceive when I did with my MMC. I had another say I'd conceive in April and then the next two said conceive/BFP/birth in March since I'm not trying this month that would mean March birth. However, most say their predictions are good for one year and I got those back in January so a March birth would be over a year. We shall see what is in store. Might go back to the two who predicted my correct conception and see what they say.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Lately I've been wanting to get a reading done but idk lol


----------



## VillageVoice

RainbowBaby13 said:


> Lately I've been wanting to get a reading done but idk lol

They're fun and give you hope if nothing else. Even false hope you won't realize for a bit so I find it helps.


----------



## jury3

RainbowBaby13 said:


> Lately I've been wanting to get a reading done but idk lol

We only had one done bc my SIL's cousin offered to do them after her bridal shower. We were really just doing them for fun (even though she's done them for a living before). 
A group of us on another board all paid for one online and she didn't get a single one right...lol If you do it, just don't rely on it too much.


----------



## 2moms2be

12DPO. No spotting yet. I am desperately trying not to get my hopes up. Desperately. It's still early in the day... 

AAAAHHHH!

I do keep having this weird feeling like AF arrived... all wet and gross... and when I go to the bathroom... there's nothing. Not even anything on my undies :p Maybe it's all in my head, LOL... 

I swear, this TTC stuff is enough to drive a girl mad.


----------



## gingmg

2 moms- your chart looks outstanding! Fx!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

2moms2be said:


> 12DPO. No spotting yet. I am desperately trying not to get my hopes up. Desperately. It's still early in the day...
> 
> AAAAHHHH!
> 
> I do keep having this weird feeling like AF arrived... all wet and gross... and when I go to the bathroom... there's nothing. Not even anything on my undies :p Maybe it's all in my head, LOL...
> 
> I swear, this TTC stuff is enough to drive a girl mad.

oh ok thanks ladies lol

@2moms FX!!


----------



## jury3

2moms-Your chart really does look great, temps staying up and no spotting...fx'd for you!


----------



## VillageVoice

2moms2be said:


> 12DPO. No spotting yet. I am desperately trying not to get my hopes up. Desperately. It's still early in the day...
> 
> AAAAHHHH!
> 
> I do keep having this weird feeling like AF arrived... all wet and gross... and when I go to the bathroom... there's nothing. Not even anything on my undies :p Maybe it's all in my head, LOL...
> 
> I swear, this TTC stuff is enough to drive a girl mad.

Great looking chart! FX!


----------



## 2moms2be

Oh, girls, I caved. I shouldn't have. BFN on FRER. Didn't use FMU, though, so if I wake up tomorrow and am still not spotting, I'll use the other one up, I suppose.

At least the spotting is better this cycle! Maybe that's the Vitex doing its job... which is the next best thing to a BFP, right? Bleeding for two weeks out of the month is disheartening and gets old fast. So it's a start!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Your not out until AF comes! I'm glad the vitex is working for you hun


----------



## jury3

Yes, even if you don't get your bfp this cycle, this chart looks much better than the ones before it. Have you ever had your progesterone checked?


----------



## awesometwo

Hey just found this thread. We are a lesbian couple and well my signature says it all really :) Just sat here hoping to get a positive at lunch time as usually day 15 but this morn 4 hours after waking was negative but never usually test in morning! Only getting one insemination this month as my wife is also getting a donation. Hope it is enough x


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Welcome :flower: keeping my FX that you guys get your bfp this cycle


----------



## jury3

Hey awesome!


----------



## GrassRoots

We find out if we're having a boy or a girl tomorrow!!!! I cannot wait!


----------



## Mafi419

That's so exciting GrassRoots :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Welcome! This thread is so busy now! Im gona see how convenient my positive opk is this month,have a lot on! Passed my theory test today tho,so just practical to go next,and hopefully be driving in no time! Still bleeding,but my miscarriages usually last awhile


----------



## laurac1988

Our donor has disappeared off the face off the earth. Why are there so few genuine guys out there?


----------



## VillageVoice

laurac1988 said:


> Our donor has disappeared off the face off the earth. Why are there so few genuine guys out there?

Aww I'm sorry. I went through a couple before I finally chose my donor. And the ones that didn't work out for their own reasons and not mine told me they couldn't do it like the week before. So then I had to scramble to find someone. Luckily I went back with my original first choice and should have just stuck with it.


----------



## GrassRoots

It's a ...........


...........



...........




........ BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We haven't announced to family and friends yet but I have to spill the beans somewhere!!!! :) We are so, so, so happy!!!!! 


image removed :) sorry


----------



## jury3

Congrats grassroots!


----------



## Mafi419

Congratulations :) I'm so glad that you wanted and got a little boy :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's the year of the boys!!! Congrats Grassroots.


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats, Grassroots!! Super excited for you!!

Jury, I've been concerned the whole time that it may be a progesterone thing. I very clearly ovulate every cycle (even if it's a bit irregular), and my temps aren't too bad... so I wanted to give it a bit before I went to the doctor, because, to be honest, I'm not a fan of docs. But I caved and did make an appointment, and I'm going in on the 9th. Plan to ask for a progesterone test and a pelvic ultrasound to see if we can find the cause of the spotting.

I'm thinking the Vitex is doing something good, though, because my temp went up pretty good after I O'd this month (usually have a slower rise), and it stayed nice and high until a huuuuuge drop this morning when AF arrived... generally I have a slower decrease, too. So that's encouraging!

Maybe I'll get a BFP for my birthday next month!


----------



## beth_terri

Those of you who order frozen sperm online, what site's do you use? X


----------



## jury3

2moms2be-Progesterone was my prob. Luckily it's just a blood test to check. Hopefully the vitex will take care of it for you!


----------



## laurac1988

I posted a blog about how AI works on my blog. Would love comments and such
https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/so-erm-how-does-it-happen.html


----------



## gingmg

Beth Terri- Are you in the US? We went through California Cryobank, they are the largest so have more donors than the others ( especially open donors which was important to us) and multiple locations throughout the country. One of those locations was near us so i didnt have to pay the $200 for shipping every month, just a $50 pick up fee and i drove it to the clinic myself. If you buy more than 10 vials you get 3 years of free storage for future family planning ( though after writing all this realized you already have children so that may not apply) They also have a sibling registry so you can find their other half siblings if you want. There is a limit to how many families can use the same donor, so you know there will only be a few siblings. Most people I know went through them. I have friends that went through xytex and were just as happy with them. I don't know much about the others. Our clinic had given us a list of the most reputable cryobanks in the country. We went through and had done research on each one and in the end chose California, it had the most to offer us, even though i am sure the other banks are good too. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## beth_terri

Gingmg I'm in the Uk! But thanks for your input :)


----------



## gingmg

Oh sorry, hopefully someone can answer your question!


----------



## Mafi419

Hi Beth, you can order sperm from Cryos international sperm bank, or from the European Sperm bank (I assume, because I haven't tried this one myself). Hope it helps!

:kiss: and :dust:


----------



## beth_terri

Its expensive business baby making isnt it lol! X


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I've had donors do that to me too..with set dates and everything. That's why I got back up donors (wouldn't use them at the same time of course) but was the reassurance of still being able to try is a donor went AWOL or something. Sorry that happed to you :/


yay congrats on the lovely boy!!:)


----------



## deafgal01

I'm being nosy. I've had no luck making a baby and already had two go at IUI but that's expensive and I don't have money to keep doing that so I'm researching the home insemination route now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies! Here's my baby at 26w2d in 3D. Third trimester today. He's my second donor baby.
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0002.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









UC BABY_0029.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gingmg

Hi deafgal- I went through a clinic using donor sperm, but I hope other people can answer your questions. Lots of women here have had luck doing this at home. Good luck!


----------



## dutiful23

Hello my wife and I are starting ttc again after taking a break we are using a known donor doing home ai now my question I have soft cups but will they actually increase my chances of getting pregnant?


----------



## 2moms2be

dutiful23 said:


> Hello my wife and I are starting ttc again after taking a break we are using a known donor doing home ai now my question I have soft cups but will they actually increase my chances of getting pregnant?

Some people have had great luck with them, some not so much. I don't know if there are any actual statistics on them. I've done AI both with and without, and no success yet. I like the softcups as they reduce the mess, but I can't really speak to their effectiveness.

They sure make in-the-car insemination a lot easier though ;) LOL


----------



## dutiful23

Well if it saves on the mess I'll give it a go luckily our donor comes to the house so we don't need to worry about doing it in the car lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't use a softcup for either of my donations. Just made the deposit, and put on a pad and left that on for the day. Conceived on the first shot both times.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Wow, babyandbump has certainly changed hasn't it? I haven't been on this thread since last August. Been rather busy as after only one month of TTC with a donor through AI, I got my BFP! I'm now 32 weeks pregnant with a little girl. :happydance:

Baby dust to all you lovelies out there :dust:


----------



## c.30

Just popped in to see how you ladies were going and it's gone incredibly quiet...

On the softcup front, they can really help to reassure those who need it that the sperm are staying where they need to be. I used them, as did a friend, the month that we conceived through AI :thumbup:

JasmineAnne, lovely to see you, congrats on team :pink::cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not bad here. 9.5 weeks left to go til I meet my little guy!


----------



## LunaBean

Im 10dpo and impatient!!!! My donor keeps having performance problems,missed 3 months,this month I got 0.5ml, had to mix it with concieve plus to get 3ml. Annoying when I travel 4 hours each way by bus!!


----------



## Jessica60

Hi everyone. Ive got a son with a donor who is known to us and he calls dad. He lives quite far away and sees dad about 5 times a year. He doesn't really want anymore. Ive just emailed him asking if he will donate for a second child for me. Really stressed awaiting for a reply. Keep checking emails. Think he is going to say no. Please give me some support.


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaBean said:


> Im 10dpo and impatient!!!! My donor keeps having performance problems,missed 3 months,this month I got 0.5ml, had to mix it with concieve plus to get 3ml. Annoying when I travel 4 hours each way by bus!!

Hi Luna! Update??

Hope your donor sorts things out!! :wacko:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jessica60 said:


> Hi everyone. Ive got a son with a donor who is known to us and he calls dad. He lives quite far away and sees dad about 5 times a year. He doesn't really want anymore. Ive just emailed him asking if he will donate for a second child for me. Really stressed awaiting for a reply. Keep checking emails. Think he is going to say no. Please give me some support.

Hi Jessica - did he reply back?? Good luck!!


----------



## beth_terri

Me and my girlfriend have been looking into finding a donor so she can carry a baby of her own and i think we've actually found one... only its someone she knows. Now he's said he will help us providing were serious, doing it for all the right reasons and we keep it to ourselves that he would be the biological father. Which is perfect for us as we want the baby to be ours, not hers and his iykwim. I'm just worried with him living near by, what if he decides actually he does want to be daddy. Has anyone got any positive known donor stories to tell me??


----------



## Jessica60

RubyRainbows said:


> Jessica60 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Ive got a son with a donor who is known to us and he calls dad. He lives quite far away and sees dad about 5 times a year. He doesn't really want anymore. Ive just emailed him asking if he will donate for a second child for me. Really stressed awaiting for a reply. Keep checking emails. Think he is going to say no. Please give me some support.
> 
> Hi Jessica - did he reply back?? Good luck!!Click to expand...


No he didn't reply re the child number two request but has emailed a couple of times about his work and general chit chat. He even rang to sort out when he is visiting next but no mention of my request. I think it he is avoiding it. I was too nervous to ask again.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh Jessica - That sucks!! I asked an ex-bf (who is now gay) if he would donate and he never replied to my email. Completely ignored it too!! He didn't "unfriend" me on FB but has basically had zero FB interaction with me since I asked him like two years ago! :dohh:

C.30 - Deanna is gorgeous! She looks like a beautiful baby doll!!


----------



## ticking.clock

So happy to see the positive vibes here :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not much longer here now. It sure is hot enough here to have a baby, but still have to bake him for at least 4 and a half weeks


----------



## Eidson23

We also just tried our first cycle of at home insemination with known donor sperm :)

:dust:


----------



## RiverSwan

Been watching this thread for a while now and finally taking the plunge by posting something!

Me and DH have been trying AI at home since Jan with his sperm. Just started spotting this weekend and I know AF is just around the corner yet again. :cry:

I'm finding this whole TTC process so draining. I always figured we would decide it was time and then it would only take a couple of months. To make matters worse several friends have fallen pg in the last 6 months, inc one who had just come off the pill and another by accident. I'm v happy for them but can't help but wonder why it seems so easy for some.

We're using a 10ml syringe to inseminate and I'm then lying with my hips propped under two pillows for at least an hour after. This month we did it three days before ov, day before and day after. I think I have the method down to a fine art thanks to all the advice from lovely ladies on this thread.

I just wanted to finally speak up and vent! GL to everyone else TTC with this method and hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## beth_terri

We start at home insemination on Wednesday/thursday this week. I think were probably going to do it 3 out of her 5 most fertile days to be on the safe side. Any tips? Weve got a 5ml oral medicine syringe, is that the right size?


----------



## RiverSwan

I tried 5ml but was worried that I wasn't quite reaching close enough to my cervix so am now using 10ml. I understand others have used 5ml and it has worked just fine. I think it's just what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop in and say I got my bfp on Sunday. Second attempt with a new donor. One donation the day before ovulation, 10ml syringe and a softcup. Taking just prenatals. It's been almost two and a half years since we first tried. Keep going! Xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! HH9M Laura!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou lovely xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's exciting when it happens so quickly. I know you've been trying for so long, but second try with the new donor is amazing!!! Prayers for a sticky one!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. I was shocked. I didn't feel like this was the month x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Never does. I SWORE I was out in November. Not often you get pregnant in the first month after having a tubal reversal, let alone the first month after a tubal reversal AND with donor sperm. And everything that could go "wrong" (I tried to very closely mimic the donation/conception from my first baby conceived via donation), did go wrong. I swore by 10dpo that because I hadn't seen a BFP yet, I was out. All my BFPs happened by 10dpo. Morning of 11dpo, I woke up after a dream of getting a BFP and figured I was just going to wait for AF, and schedule an HSG, and decided that to stop driving myself crazy, I'd pee on my last FRER to get rid of it. Went back after 3 minutes and throw it out and saw a line. My levels were 16. Total and utter SHOCK, lol.

And now I'm 46 days away from my due date.


----------



## beth_terri

The mrs is collecting sperm as I type!! X


----------



## c.30

laurac1988 said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop in and say I got my bfp on Sunday. Second attempt with a new donor. One donation the day before ovulation, 10ml syringe and a softcup. Taking just prenatals. It's been almost two and a half years since we first tried. Keep going! Xxx

Congratulations, that's great news. A very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you :D


----------



## burrr

Congratulations Laura!

I'm currently 16 weeks with mine, time is ticking away nicely now - the first few weeks dragged so much and then just after my 12 week scan did too, but I've started feeling baby occasionally so I feel more reassured.

Good luck to the posters currently trying.


----------



## flufflebum

Hi everyone. Ive just joined the forum having seen this link on google! Basically DH and I have discovered that following a period of illness he is now infertile. After much discussion we have made the decision to do home insemination as we have not had much luck being referred for IVF. We currently have a possible donor but he lives 2 and a half hours away. Is this too far? What tips can you lovely ladies give us for improving our chances?? We have been TTC for 2 years already before discovering it wasn't going to happen. Also how did you go about finding a donor?

Thanks muchly!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, it's been a long time since I've been here. Congrats to all these bfps and adorable little ones!! :) 

Hi fluffle! I've known donors who are willing to travel up to 3 hours so that's not an unheard of distance. Have you guys discussed if he'll travel to you, or meet halfway, you travel to him yet? Our donor is over an hour from us but he does the traveling. We found him on kdr (knowndonorregistry.com) This is a great group of ladies and I hope you get your bfp soon! :dust:


----------



## flufflebum

We haven't really gone too in depth as yet. He is a friend so I'm pretty sure we will meet him half way or maybe do it so we go up to him 1 cycle and then he comes down to us the next. Thanks so much :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good luck!! :)


----------



## MariposaTam

Haven't posted in quite a while, but we are about to TTC our first next month using a known donor, AI at home. Things are getting exciting and nerve wracking!! Met the donor for the first time last weekend (we've been emailing and have skyped before since we've been talking for 6 months now), and everything is set for the second week of July if AF shows up on time and ovulation is on time. So of course, we went hiking last Sunday, and discovered on Monday that Tam was bit by something that left a bite suspiciously like a tick bite. By Tuesday it had gotten more red and we started to worry about lyme disease. So today we went to the walk in clinic and got the all clear (for the most part) but Tam got put on 10 days of doxycycline just in case. I'm freaking out. Our donor is available in early July but will be traveling end of July so we really need to keep the timing as perfect as possible. I'm afraid the antibiotics will make AF late, or delay ovulation... or make it hard to tell her actual Ov day. She is less concerned than I am and took 1 pill already tonight... Anyone have any insight on this? TIA!!


----------



## beth_terri

Sorry no insight but just wanted to say me and my oh will be ttc around the same time as you with our new donor. The first one disappeared :( good luck and I hope af comes on time!


----------



## MariposaTam

Thanks anyhow beth, sorry to hear your first one diappeared but I wish you all the best of luck with your new donor!


----------



## beth_terri

Thanks :).

We had the tiniest bit of hope that the one insemination from the first donor might have worked (but knew it was unlikely as we were early with it). But her periods arrived today. So onwards for the next try!


----------



## lilaclily

Hi guys, I haven't checked in for a while but so happy to hear that this thread is still active, and happy to hear new BFP stories - big congrats. 

I've still had no luck at all. I think we've hit the 12 month mark :( DH is in another state so it has been hard to get timing right with distance and our work. Initially I was concerned he had low sperm volume but recently he got tested and he doesn't seem to have a problem which is a huge relief. I think it's going to come down to luck, timing and me now. 

I'm still hopeful and will keep trying until we get our BFP.

Do you ladies wait for the sperm to liquefy before inseminating??


----------



## c.30

lilaclily said:


> Hi guys, I haven't checked in for a while but so happy to hear that this thread is still active, and happy to hear new BFP stories - big congrats.
> 
> I've still had no luck at all. I think we've hit the 12 month mark :( DH is in another state so it has been hard to get timing right with distance and our work. Initially I was concerned he had low sperm volume but recently he got tested and he doesn't seem to have a problem which is a huge relief. I think it's going to come down to luck, timing and me now.
> 
> I'm still hopeful and will keep trying until we get our BFP.
> 
> Do you ladies wait for the sperm to liquefy before inseminating??

Hi :wave: sorry it's taking you so long; I got my rainbow baby on my 11th month (15th from the start of TTC) so I know how hard that can be.

The longest I would leave the sample was about 5 minutes; I'd try to use it as soon as poss to be honest.

Really hope you get your BFP SOON :dust:


----------



## Eidson23

lilaclily said:


> Do you ladies wait for the sperm to liquefy before inseminating??

I've been wondering about this! We usually wait at least 5 minutes or so before inseminating. How long should we wait, and how the heck do we know if it's liquefied? Shows you how much experience I have with semen lol.


----------



## laurac1988

I use it asap


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Same. I've had him donate and inseminated immediately after, and conceived with the first try both times.


----------



## deafgal01

Any of you use soft cups? I recently bought some so practicing with my period now. I was just curious if you did have semen placed in soft cup and insert in you that way? Any experiences out there?


----------



## laurac1988

I inserted the donation with a syringe and then put a softcup in 
Definitely saves on mess!


----------



## Eidson23

laurac1988 said:


> I inserted the donation with a syringe and then put a softcup in
> Definitely saves on mess!

X2...


----------



## LeahMSta

deafgal01 said:


> Any of you use soft cups? I recently bought some so practicing with my period now. I was just curious if you did have semen placed in soft cup and insert in you that way? Any experiences out there?

Our little peanut was made with a softcup. Donor put deposit directly in cup, popped it in and :sex::thumbup:


----------



## Eidson23

LeahMSta said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you use soft cups? I recently bought some so practicing with my period now. I was just curious if you did have semen placed in soft cup and insert in you that way? Any experiences out there?
> 
> Our little peanut was made with a softcup. Donor put deposit directly in cup, popped it in and :sex::thumbup:Click to expand...

How many times did you try it that way? And did you try it any other way? I'm worried when I'm using the syringe I'm damaging the sperm...or not getting it all...


----------



## LeahMSta

:spermy:


Eidson23 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you use soft cups? I recently bought some so practicing with my period now. I was just curious if you did have semen placed in soft cup and insert in you that way? Any experiences out there?
> 
> Our little peanut was made with a softcup. Donor put deposit directly in cup, popped it in and :sex::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you try it that way? And did you try it any other way? I'm worried when I'm using the syringe I'm damaging the sperm...or not getting it all...Click to expand...

We officially tried for a year. Had a loss after our 6th month and our rainbow 3 months after our "all clear" to try again. We tried syringe at first with insertion but seemed to not feel like we were getting a good try because of leaking and transfer from cup to syringe. Then we eventually tried syringe into the softcup but felt like that was still too much meddling with the :spermy: so having him deposit into the cup seemed like less waste and less chance of damaging the goods. :haha:


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls am back - my princess is 3months all went well with delivery sorry been so busy totally forgot to update she was 9lb when born and 0-3 clothes xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls am back - my princess is 3months all went well with delivery sorry been so busy totally forgot to update she was 9lb when born and 0-3 clothes xx

:hugs: welcome back Mummylou!!!


----------



## Mummylou23

Thanks Hun it's first month for trying again xxx this is second af since her birth xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Leah, your little girl has the BEST birthday ever...not that I'm biased, lol

7 days until my due date. Can't wait for my little man to join us.


----------



## MariposaTam

Hey ladies, just updating on here-we officially inseminated on the 10, 11th and 12th and are at 3 DPO according to Fertility friend. Yesterday we had weird symptoms; crampy slight pain in ovaries especially the right side, and lots of CM since the 10th which normally goes away after a day or so but seems to be lingering. Fingers crossed these are good signs and that it took on the first try! We will be skipping August and resuming TTC in September if this doesn't take-but fingers crossed for our April Baby!


----------



## ellie27

Eidson23 said:


> How many times did you try it that way? And did you try it any other way? I'm worried when I'm using the syringe I'm damaging the sperm...or not getting it all...

Hi there

I have not read through the whole thread, however I used a simple plastic syringe, inserted inside and kept hips up for 15 mins. We conceived on 3rd month with first baby and on the 2nd month with our 2nd baby.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrassRoots

Just popping in to update everyone, sorry I've been away for a few months! I will do better about checking in again. Still think about you all often and sending you lots and lots of baby dust!

Our miracle baby is still growing well - can't believe I'm 32w! Had a second sonogram around 23 weeks and he's still a he - our first baby boy! I'm very excited. His nursery is coming together beautifully, we finally have a name picked out, and we've moved to biweekly midwife appts. One more month of that and then we move to weekly appts! Wow! We have a baby shower next weekend so that will be a lot of fun. We're starting alllll over with the baby stage (it's been almost 5 years!) so I'm looking forward to our shower for sure. 

Just checking in with my update and also hoping it give y'all some hope <3 Just keep chugging along, everyone, this can and DOES work!!!!!!! I'm living proof (and so is my baby!!)


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies, haven't been on in a while as I've been a bit busy. Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing! Congrats on bfps and babies! Good luck to all those still ttc!

Here are my little ones...growing fast! 3 months old and 3-6 month clothes, born at 5.6 and 6.6 (now around 13lbs). Exclusively on breastmilk. Conceived using a known donor, at home, using a soft cup, 2nd month of climid.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my little man 4 days ago, July 22 at 1:45am. Asher Rowan Manuel weighed 8lbs 10oz 19in long.

He was delivered through traumatic emergency csection. Birth story is in Birth Announcements.

He was conceived with donor sperm, first donation after tubal reversal, using just a syringe and fresh sperm.

https://i59.tinypic.com/2wec26c.jpg


----------



## jury3

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## LesbiMom

I am so glad I have found this thread, I have been reading it ALL day! :winkwink:

I am one half of a lesbian couple- married for 6 years, together for 11, we have one daughter together who is almost in double digits in age :dohh:

We are currently in the waiting stage after trying with a KD at home this past Thursday and Saturday. I have been tracking my cycle for 9 long months and finally we started trying....I know the chances of conceiving the first month are slim BUT we are crossing our fingers....

I wanted to say thank you to each of you for posting your stories, successes and failures followed by more success, it has really given me much more confidence in our process and in knowing that we are not alone in this TTC journey!

Thanks!


----------



## KPeakey

I'm new to this forum and have been closely reading the posts of many people. I am one half of a lesbian couple that are in the planning stages of waiting to try. 

I've been quietly reading (not yet posting) to get any help,advice and tips to where to go and what to do. And similarly to the post above I just thought I'd take the time to thank everyone for posting their stories as it has made me and my wife feel tremendously optimistic. 

Hopefully in the near future there will be people here that will be open to answering queries for us and up for chatting.


----------



## Eidson23

KPeakey said:


> I'm new to this forum and have been closely reading the posts of many people. I am one half of a lesbian couple that are in the planning stages of waiting to try.
> 
> I've been quietly reading (not yet posting) to get any help,advice and tips to where to go and what to do. And similarly to the post above I just thought I'd take the time to thank everyone for posting their stories as it has made me and my wife feel tremendously optimistic.
> 
> Hopefully in the near future there will be people here that will be open to answering queries for us and up for chatting.

Everyone here is very open minded and more than helpful. My wife wouldn't be pregnant right now if it weren't for this forum. I had no idea where to start, and now we're having a baby :D You should start a journal!


----------



## KPeakey

Eidson23 said:


> KPeakey said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have been closely reading the posts of many people. I am one half of a lesbian couple that are in the planning stages of waiting to try.
> 
> I've been quietly reading (not yet posting) to get any help,advice and tips to where to go and what to do. And similarly to the post above I just thought I'd take the time to thank everyone for posting their stories as it has made me and my wife feel tremendously optimistic.
> 
> Hopefully in the near future there will be people here that will be open to answering queries for us and up for chatting.
> 
> Everyone here is very open minded and more than helpful. My wife wouldn't be pregnant right now if it weren't for this forum. I had no idea where to start, and now we're having a baby :D You should start a journal!Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply Edison. I will certainly give the journal idea some thought. In the meantime I'm going to take a sneaky look at your TTC journal. :thumbup:

It's nice to know that others had the same daunting thoughts of 'where do we start'! Congratulations also on your beautiful family


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls need advice :-/ well I use fertility monitor and temping last donation was day before confirmed ov am 10dpo did pregnancy test with monitor with first Wee of odd monitor said not pregnant yet there's a clear second line developing ???? Could I be and it's just not enough for monitor to read ?


----------



## laurac1988

Digi tests always have two lines Hun


----------



## Mummylou23

This pregnancy test for clearblue monitor
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laurac1988

One more time.

Digi tests always have two lines


----------



## klkt297

Hi everyone,

My partner and I have been trying insemination for a year now, last year we used a donor with no success, and this year we have just finished one cycle with a new donor who has provided all of his tests to prove the sperm is above average. My partner (who will be carrying the baby) has had tests and ultrasounds to show that her body is ready for a baby also, we have tracked her ovulation accurately.
We thought it might have worked this time as my partner has been sick in the mornings, tired, really moody, slight stomach pain. She has started to lightly bleed today, so it appears it may have not worked.
I am wondering if you could make some suggestions?
We get the donor to deposit into a sterile jar, then about 5 minutes later, I put the sperm into a 10ml syringe, just as my partner is about to orgasm, I insert the syringe and slowly insert the sperm. Then a couple of minutes later, I slowly remove the syringe and my partner lays with her hips elevated for 15 minutes.
- Is it normal to have a little leakage when removing the syringe? How can this be avoided?
- How do you know the syringe is in enough? I put it in as far as it goes (without touching the uterus)
- Should we be waiting for the sperm to liquify? If so, how is this noticed?
- Is 15 minutes enough to be laying down for?
- Is a soft cup more successful?
Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eidson23

klkt297 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner and I have been trying insemination for a year now, last year we used a donor with no success, and this year we have just finished one cycle with a new donor who has provided all of his tests to prove the sperm is above average. My partner (who will be carrying the baby) has had tests and ultrasounds to show that her body is ready for a baby also, we have tracked her ovulation accurately.
> We thought it might have worked this time as my partner has been sick in the mornings, tired, really moody, slight stomach pain. She has started to lightly bleed today, so it appears it may have not worked.
> I am wondering if you could make some suggestions?
> We get the donor to deposit into a sterile jar, then about 5 minutes later, I put the sperm into a 10ml syringe, just as my partner is about to orgasm, I insert the syringe and slowly insert the sperm. Then a couple of minutes later, I slowly remove the syringe and my partner lays with her hips elevated for 15 minutes.
> - Is it normal to have a little leakage when removing the syringe? How can this be avoided?
> - How do you know the syringe is in enough? I put it in as far as it goes (without touching the uterus)
> - Should we be waiting for the sperm to liquify? If so, how is this noticed?
> - Is 15 minutes enough to be laying down for?
> - Is a soft cup more successful?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance.

You can check out my journal in my signature if you'd like, I literally gave every step we took.

I avoided the syringe and specimen cup this last try, and had him deposit directly into the softcup. I didn't even wait, inserted it as soon as we got it, then got her to O. She laid with her hips up for about 30 minutes and we got our BFP.

I wouldn't wait for "liquefication", I was told immediately. Good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have two babies born through at home insemination with donor sperm, both conceived on the first try.

Both times, he made his deposit into a cup and within 5 minutes, I sucked it up into a syringe and inserted the syringe as close to the cervix as I could possibly get it, then released the deposit.

The first time, I elevated my hips then orgasmed right away, and laid there for 20 minutes. Then I got up, put a pad on, and went about my day. Two hours later, I showered. 10 days later, I got my BFP. My daughter is 3.

The second time, I went to him so I wasn't able to orgasm until I got home, which was almost two hours later. I put a pad on immediately after depositing the donation, drove home, elevated my hips, then orgasmed. I went about my day and showered that night.

BFP 10 days later. He is two weeks old.

I used the same donor for both.


----------



## Mummylou23

I am shaking took pregnancy test on monitor im pregnant


----------



## MrsRabren

Klkt - We tried a combination of methods in the five months it took us. The month I got my bfp we only used a softcup. We did inseminations the two days before ovulation. Both days I had to run home from work because it was the only time my donor was available, and return immediately. So I didn't even get a chance to lay with hips raised as I had in previous months. I had written that month off thinking there's no way it worked. So you never know! I believe so much of it is fate :) just stay positive, it'll happen!

Edison - I've been silently stalking your story and don't think I've congratulated you ladies yet! YAY!

Mummylou - A huge congrats to you too!!!


----------



## c.30

klkt297 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner and I have been trying insemination for a year now, last year we used a donor with no success, and this year we have just finished one cycle with a new donor who has provided all of his tests to prove the sperm is above average. My partner (who will be carrying the baby) has had tests and ultrasounds to show that her body is ready for a baby also, we have tracked her ovulation accurately.
> We thought it might have worked this time as my partner has been sick in the mornings, tired, really moody, slight stomach pain. She has started to lightly bleed today, so it appears it may have not worked.
> I am wondering if you could make some suggestions?
> We get the donor to deposit into a sterile jar, then about 5 minutes later, I put the sperm into a 10ml syringe, just as my partner is about to orgasm, I insert the syringe and slowly insert the sperm. Then a couple of minutes later, I slowly remove the syringe and my partner lays with her hips elevated for 15 minutes.
> - Is it normal to have a little leakage when removing the syringe? How can this be avoided?
> - How do you know the syringe is in enough? I put it in as far as it goes (without touching the uterus)
> - Should we be waiting for the sperm to liquify? If so, how is this noticed?
> - Is 15 minutes enough to be laying down for?
> - Is a soft cup more successful?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Hi :wave:

I used a 10ml syringe and I think a lot of people do, I inserted as far as it would go which was far enough. 
Leakage is perfectly normal (as it would be after sex), I used a softcup for extra reassurance (kept in overnight but there was still some left in cup when removed) but as has probably been mentioned, others have just used a pad and still had success.
I'd say 5 minutes was perfect timing
I laid down for an hour but some don't lay down at all

How is your partners EWCM? I drank 1.5 litres of water to make mine more fertile and I also used preseed which closely resembles EWCM. I think I've heard of pregnacare helping some women conceive, it didn't help me. Are you getting donation day of OV, day before, have you tried alternating the donation day

It took me 10 months (MC) and 11 months of trying to have my daughter and it was 15 months from the start of TTC so I know how hard this journey can be. :hugs:

Mummylou, HUGE congratulations :happydance: a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

Thank u c.30 and mrsraben my LO is 4 and half months and this will be 3 children I have that have birthdays in April x


----------



## deafgal01

Suppose, I did not even know how to o? Would this method still work for me?


----------



## c.30

deafgal01 said:


> Suppose, I did not even know how to o? Would this method still work for me?

Absolutely, it's not essential at all.


----------



## Mummylou23

How is everyone


----------



## deafgal01

Eager to roll on 2015 so I can start trying!


----------



## Smsmadreams

I'm new to this forum and have been closely reading all the posts of many people. I am married women to a man I love but unfortentely he has infertility problem.
I want to thank everyone in this post for posting their stories it does give me hope that the dreams can come true and I can be a mum one day hopfully .i have to admit some stories made cries of and over the moon with success .
We have been looking for the AI home donation for a while but we are really struggling a decent person which is actually willing to help through AI ONLY for as long if does take and I have been let down countless of time.
Can you please help me or advice me what or where I can go .I registered into pride angel website a few months ago without any luck .
Many thanks for your help and support . 
Wish you all a cloud of baby dust


----------



## c.30

:hi:

Is it only pride angel you're registered with? Another site I used is pollen tree and if you google sperm donor website, or similar searches, you'll find more.

Are you willing able to travel or to pay for the donor to travel to you? That may widen your search. There are SO many 'donors' in this 'game' for the wrong reason; yes they will try their luck for sex :dohh: BUT there are also SO many lovely, genuine donors too. Being let down is part of the process as well I'm afraid but don't give up hope. I think I tried with about half a dozen donors before I got pregnant with my daughters donor. It is a tough process but keep looking at different websites and hopefully you'll find a good donor (or 2, it's always good to have backups if possible. Good luck.


----------



## Smsmadreams

Hi C30 thank you for your advice.
I would like really to register my admire to all of you girls with this hard procee you had to do to find a donor :thumbup: 
I have no issue to pay for the travel cost which I mention on my profile .
I do live in West Midlands in uk which not a lot of genuine donors you can find.
I have a Question please have you all asked about DST tests before dealing with any donors?
I have taken your advise and register to tree pollen today after your message .looking forward to find my right donor soon hopfully


----------



## Smsmadreams

Hi everyone is gone so quite here I hope you all getting your Pfb soon .
I'm still struggling to find a kind donor how is willing to help us.
So worried about my age and I could hear my clock is ticking specially with law AMH .


----------



## deafgal01

I have not asked for the test but my donor was already tested thru the clinic when I was going for IUI, which failed twice. I plan to use him again to see if home insemination may be better.


----------



## 2moms2be

*waves hello*

Hello out there! Anyone remember me? My wife and I started TTC in August of 2013, using a known donor. We did eight cycles with no luck, and then our donor bailed. We took some time off to regroup and find a new donor, and we are hoping to start again next cycle! This time, armed with my first dose of Clomid :wacko:

Let the games begin (again)!

<3

How's everyone? I'm sure I missed so much!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck 2mom.

Doing fine over here- I've been keeping busy with work these days.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Yes I considered it.


----------



## shahmanish

how r u trying to insemination ? 



2moms2be said:


> *waves hello*
> 
> Hello out there! Anyone remember me? My wife and I started TTC in August of 2013, using a known donor. We did eight cycles with no luck, and then our donor bailed. We took some time off to regroup and find a new donor, and we are hoping to start again next cycle! This time, armed with my first dose of Clomid :wacko:
> 
> Let the games begin (again)!
> 
> <3
> 
> How's everyone? I'm sure I missed so much!!!!


----------



## HorrorFan88

Hey guys, new posting on here. I've been married for 7 years tmrw so us starting a family is long overdue (he is infertile). I have been doing at-home inseminations with sperm donors off/on for over a year. The first donor I used maybe 4-5 months off/on, but I usually traveled 30 mins home so I don't think it ever worked because I was waiting too long. The 2nd donor I just used for September/October, but only got 2 donations in for the month of September and 1 donation for October. Neither worked. This month I have a new sperm donor and I got 4 donations in and it was fresh- inseminated right after he did his business. I'm really hoping this is our month!! I feel really good about our donor so I'm excited :) 

Good luck to all the ladies out there!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's soon!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> *waves hello*
> 
> Hello out there! Anyone remember me? My wife and I started TTC in August of 2013, using a known donor. We did eight cycles with no luck, and then our donor bailed. We took some time off to regroup and find a new donor, and we are hoping to start again next cycle! This time, armed with my first dose of Clomid :wacko:
> 
> Let the games begin (again)!
> 
> <3
> 
> How's everyone? I'm sure I missed so much!!!!

I remember you.. do you remember me?! Looks like both of us had to get a way for awhile. that and my computer decided it lived long enough haha.. But well start trying in Jan 2015. Hoping that will be there year for us. How have you been?!


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> *waves hello*
> 
> Hello out there! Anyone remember me? My wife and I started TTC in August of 2013, using a known donor. We did eight cycles with no luck, and then our donor bailed. We took some time off to regroup and find a new donor, and we are hoping to start again next cycle! This time, armed with my first dose of Clomid :wacko:
> 
> Let the games begin (again)!
> 
> <3
> 
> How's everyone? I'm sure I missed so much!!!!
> 
> I remember you.. do you remember me?! Looks like both of us had to get a way for awhile. that and my computer decided it lived long enough haha.. But well start trying in Jan 2015. Hoping that will be there year for us. How have you been?!Click to expand...

Hi!! I do remember you! So exciting that we'll both be trying again soon!! Do you have a donor all set up? I'm hoping this is the year for us both, too.

I've been doing okay. Losing our donor was a huge blow, but we have a new one (just waiting on his STD screen, then we can sign our contract and get going), and I'm hoping this works out. We've had some disappointment with prospective donors since losing the first one, so I'm prepared to be let down again, though I'm hoping for the best.

We have a bank as a backup plan, but they're expensive and less likely to work, so I'm hoping we get the fresh stuff :lol:


----------



## 2moms2be

HorrorFan88 said:


> Hey guys, new posting on here. I've been married for 7 years tmrw so us starting a family is long overdue (he is infertile). I have been doing at-home inseminations with sperm donors off/on for over a year. The first donor I used maybe 4-5 months off/on, but I usually traveled 30 mins home so I don't think it ever worked because I was waiting too long. The 2nd donor I just used for September/October, but only got 2 donations in for the month of September and 1 donation for October. Neither worked. This month I have a new sperm donor and I got 4 donations in and it was fresh- inseminated right after he did his business. I'm really hoping this is our month!! I feel really good about our donor so I'm excited :)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies out there!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's soon!!!

Hello and welcome! How exciting for you!! FX that this is your month! Are you in your TWW? How are you feeling??


----------



## 2moms2be

Oh, boy... we're meeting with our new donor today at 3pm to sign the contract, and then we're (hopefully) good to go. Thinking I'll O on Sunday, but I'm a bit irregular anyway, and Clomid can mess with your cycle, so I really don't know for sure. 

Trying to be cautiously optimistic. Nervous. All of that stuff I remember from last time. Had to run out for OPK's yesterday -- thought I had a bunch left; turns out, I don't.

Whoops.

Here we go...


----------



## Jessica60

Hi 2moms to be.
Can I ask how you found your new donor?
Was it easy?


----------



## 2moms2be

Jessica60 said:


> Hi 2moms to be.
> Can I ask how you found your new donor?
> Was it easy?

We got lucky... a friend of mine knew that we were looking again, and she knew someone she thought might be interested... and he was! So it was really just by chance. We did look on knowndonorregistry.com briefly, also, though nobody there really struck our fancy.


----------



## HorrorFan88

2moms2be said:


> HorrorFan88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new posting on here. I've been married for 7 years tmrw so us starting a family is long overdue (he is infertile). I have been doing at-home inseminations with sperm donors off/on for over a year. The first donor I used maybe 4-5 months off/on, but I usually traveled 30 mins home so I don't think it ever worked because I was waiting too long. The 2nd donor I just used for September/October, but only got 2 donations in for the month of September and 1 donation for October. Neither worked. This month I have a new sperm donor and I got 4 donations in and it was fresh- inseminated right after he did his business. I'm really hoping this is our month!! I feel really good about our donor so I'm excited :)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies out there!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's soon!!!
> 
> Hello and welcome! How exciting for you!! FX that this is your month! Are you in your TWW? How are you feeling??Click to expand...

Sorry didn't see your reply! I just took a test last nite (after being around 5 days late) and got a BFP!!! Took two other tests this morning including a digital and both are positive! I'm super excited!


----------



## Smsmadreams

HorrorFan88 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HorrorFan88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new posting on here. I've been married for 7 years tmrw so us starting a family is long overdue (he is infertile). I have been doing at-home inseminations with sperm donors off/on for over a year. The first donor I used maybe 4-5 months off/on, but I usually traveled 30 mins home so I don't think it ever worked because I was waiting too long. The 2nd donor I just used for September/October, but only got 2 donations in for the month of September and 1 donation for October. Neither worked. This month I have a new sperm donor and I got 4 donations in and it was fresh- inseminated right after he did his business. I'm really hoping this is our month!! I feel really good about our donor so I'm excited :)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies out there!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's soon!!!
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome! How exciting for you!! FX that this is your month! Are you in your TWW? How are you feeling??
> 
> Sorry didn't see your reply! I just took a test last nite (after being around 5 days late) and got a BFP!!! Took two other tests this morning including a digital and both are positive! I'm super excited!Click to expand...
> 
> FONT="Arial"][/FONT]
> 
> Wow congratulation Horrorfan that is great news I'm so pleased for you wish you happy, healthy 9 months.
> 
> Girls if you don't mind me to ask what do you actually use ?do you use syringe or soft cup ? I start ttc on November for my first time and I used syringe but I was so worried if I damge it .
> My donor is only able to help us once a month so I do not think it will work for me this month. Waiting for my next cycle to start soon .
> I think I need to keep searching for a donor who is willing to help more than once a month to try improve my chance to get pregnant especially that I'm 36 :(
> 
> I wish we ALL have our BFP soon xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've only ever used syringes and conceived twice on the first donation.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

How awesome!!! Congrats Horrorfan!!!! :D 

Sms- If this gives you any hope at all, my donor was the same way when trying for this one back in August. His work schedule became so hectic, he could only show up once a month. The month we were able to meet, we found out he would be out of state on business for a few months! He requested an early lunch and met us at our home, provided his sample and headed back to work. It was the day before I was expected to O. I inseminated and hoped/prayed.... it worked! :) 

I used a syringe for both donations that resulted in a bfp. I never could use a soft cup correctly, I would always end up spilling most of it. :blush: 

I hope this gives you hope if you continue with your current donor. If you decide to explore others who can give you more opportunities to try, then absolutely go for it. Wishing you all the best and a bfp soon!!


----------



## HorrorFan88

I never used a soft cup- using syringes everytime. This cycle I didn't use pre-seed. Only thing I really did differently this time was I used a different donor (he had no scheduling conflicts). I cut out caffeine completely. I got the samples fresh- he went in the bedroom, did his business, handed me the cup and I went in the bathroom and inseminated. Laid there for 30 mins to an hour. Excuse me if this is TMI, but I also made myself orgasm two out of the four times right after I inseminated (as I heard it helps the sperm swim up there). If you have any questions on what to do, let me know!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I hope that my insemination worked yesterday but just to be sure I inseminated today as well . I really hope that after 5 years I will finally have another child to hold. :) and I do syringes only. the soft cups seem to irritant me so I avoid them.


----------



## Smsmadreams

Thank you so much girls for your advice I really appreciate your support :D my FM started yesterday so here we go hoping the best for this month just Hope of getting pregnant soon as I'm worried about my age 36 :(
I hope I did not waste 9 years With IVF and medicine using my husband sperm which been told it is not going to work. I wish I went to the sperm donor route earlier. 
I'm sorry to be annoying today I really hope I will be a mam soon. 
I wish you all the best 2kidsplusttc3 I hope this will be your month.:baby:
Baby dust to All of you :baby::baby:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Smsmadreams said:


> Thank you so much girls for your advice I really appreciate your support :D my FM started yesterday so here we go hoping the best for this month just Hope of getting pregnant soon as I'm worried about my age 36 :(
> I hope I did not waste 9 years With IVF and medicine using my husband sperm which been told it is not going to work. I wish I went to the sperm donor route earlier.
> I'm sorry to be annoying today I really hope I will be a mam soon.
> I wish you all the best 2kidsplusttc3 I hope this will be your month.:baby:
> Baby dust to All of you :baby::baby:

awe my mom was 35 when she had me and I was perfectly healthy. I am praying and hoping you get your :bfp: soon!!! 

and thank you!!!! I am really hopeful for all of us.


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats HorrorFan!! How exciting!! :thumbup:

Got my + OPK this morning, so we're inseminating tonight and then tomorrow morning. We actually ended up using a bank this cycle, as our donor's test results won't be in until tomorrow at the earliest, and we didn't want to chance it. Glad we had a back-up plan!! If his results come in, we'll probably ask him for a donation on Wednesday, just to cover all our bases, since my LH surge tends to be long. 

Never used "goods" from a bank before LOL it's quite different.... but we'll figure it out.

We almost had a catastrophe with our tank when we picked it up on Friday hahahaha.... typical for us. 

FX for everybody trying this cycle!


----------



## shazney22

Hi does everyone in here do AI or does anyone do NI?


----------



## c.30

shazney22 said:


> Hi does everyone in here do AI or does anyone do NI?

There was a lady who conceived twice, I think, using NI. If you look back through the thread you may be able to find her. Did you have questions?


----------



## shazney22

c.30 said:


> shazney22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi does everyone in here do AI or does anyone do NI?
> 
> There was a lady who conceived twice, I think, using NI. If you look back through the thread you may be able to find her. Did you have questions?Click to expand...


yeah I was just wondering what I need to get checked out etc, obviously std checks and contracts and how health is, I am just wondering what else I would need to check as I am all new to this side of it if I go for NI. Anything I am missing?


----------



## laurac1988

Just be aware that AI is just as effective and just as safe hun. But it's resonate preference all the way x


----------



## 2moms2be

Ugh. No idea what's going on with this cycle. Took my Clomid CD5 - CD9... had two days of high temps right around O... FF is telling me that I ovulated CD15, but I didn't get my + OPK or fertile CM until CD16! And then I had a bigger temp jump. I've always had good luck with OPK's in the past, never had an issue with them. I did have two days of awful sleep on CD16 & CD17, but that's not unusual for me, and it's never made my temps go that high pre-O.

I'm wondering if I completely missed my O, since we did AI on CD16 & CD17, and I assumed I O'd on CD17... :shrug:

Anyone have any thoughts? UGH UGH UGH


----------



## star1

2moms2be said:


> Ugh. No idea what's going on with this cycle. Took my Clomid CD5 - CD9... had two days of high temps right around O... FF is telling me that I ovulated CD15, but I didn't get my + OPK or fertile CM until CD16! And then I had a bigger temp jump. I've always had good luck with OPK's in the past, never had an issue with them. I did have two days of awful sleep on CD16 & CD17, but that's not unusual for me, and it's never made my temps go that high pre-O.
> 
> I'm wondering if I completely missed my O, since we did AI on CD16 & CD17, and I assumed I O'd on CD17... :shrug:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? UGH UGH UGH

Don't worry, O+1 is ideal timing, as it takes about 24 hours for the egg to travel down Fallopian tubes and meet sperm - that's why iui is done 36 hours after the injection to make your ovaries release the egg. I only ever concieved on cycles where we BD'd on o+1 (it took me over a year to work that one out!). I'm pretty sure it's because I have PCOS and so don't get a lot of EWCM, so the sperm doesn't survive for very long inside me x


----------



## jGo_18

hello all!
been reading this forum for what feels like ages! (currently on page 925)
my wife and i are planning to start ttc in march, hopefully. so right now just trying to get a really solid feel for my cycle as i will be the one carrying.

had a question i'm hoping some of you ladies might be able to help with.
i've been temping, taking opks, and checking CP & CM. this morning i got dotted crosshairs on FF showing i ovulated on CD13 based on my temps (which admittedly are erratic). but i got a negative opk on CD13 in the evening, and a positive opk on CD14 in the am, but negative in the evening. based on that, i would've guessed that i ovulated sometime during the latter part of the day on CD14... 

i'm confused.
we are going to be using frozen sperm & doing at home AI... considering how expensive it is, i want to be as sure as possible when to do the insems. the bank says to do it 12, 24, 36 hours after the positive opk, but based on my temps that's a full day after i would have ovulated....... help?


----------



## Eidson23

Welcome Jgo! Honestly it's a tough one especially with how expensive those swimmers are! Part of the reason why we went with a known donor honestly. I'd honestly order and get the sperm earlier rather than later. If you consistently get positive OPK on a certain day I'd have it ready to go by then, so order for CD 13 if you get positive on CD14...it's different for everyone and I'd rather inseminate early since they can live for up to 5 days inside you! We inseminated I think 4 and 3 days before our positive OPK and that was the cycle we got our bfp. I'd be a little early because if you miss the egg there's no chance, but if you're a little early there's still a chance. Good luck! If you want you can browse my TTC journal in my sig. We didn't use frozen sperm but I did it all from home so it may help. Good luck!

PS it's my understanding that you can have the tank home for about 48 hours without thawing right? So that gives you two extra days if your positive OPK comes a little later :)


----------



## jGo_18

the tank will hold for 14 days (but only 7 days are free before the start charging rental fees). the frozen ones apparently have a slightly shorter lifespan then fresh ones so i'm trying be very specific about the timing.
the two months that i've actually used opks (october & this cycle) both times the positive was on CD14. but my temps are just ridiculous. the last 4 months i have typically gotten a dip at CD10/11 followed by a day or 2 of high temps, then a dip at CD13/14 followed by 2-3 days of high temps, and then a final dip at CD17/18 followed by high temps the remainder of the cycle. it's really frustrating. 
with having 3 dips a month, FF has confirmed ovulation twice. oddly not when i had a positive opk in october, but it did give me cross hairs this time, but the day before the positive...
we did purchase a fertility monitor - the ovacue - to use for next month's 'dry run'... hoping that will give us more solidity before we order for insems in march.

i do have a 7 year old son, who i'm know i conceived at CD10/11 (or i suppose w/in 5 days of that day as the sperm live that long) - as i was only intimate that day of my cycle... 
not sure if that plays a roll now. i had an IUD for 4.5 years after he was born and i'm obviously 8 years older so it may be very different now.


----------



## c.30

Just wanted to say that the 2nd dip could be a fall back temp, I used to get them.

Re the dotted crosshairs, I would see what the next couple of days temp brings as, along with the OPK, FF could use this new info to give you solid crosshairs. If I remember correctly, it needs 3 high temps for the solid crosshairs. 

I do know of one lady who got pregnant, using this method although a fresh sample, with a donation the day after OV.

TTC is a hard and confusing process at times but I'm sending lots of :dust:


----------



## jGo_18

i've never heard the term fall back temp... 
the month that FF gave me an O day of CD17, i wasn't doing opks so it would appear it took that 2nd/3rd dip as the O day that month.

i guess i was/am mostly confused (maybe a little panicked) about the fact that it put my O _before my positive opk._

also, on the topic of opks. i got my positive (smiley face!) at 6:10am on CD14, i tested again at 6:30pm and it was negative. is that normal?


----------



## 2moms2be

I've been taking 50mg Clomid, CD5 - CD9, for two cycles now. Both times, I've been using OPK's and charting BBT, as I've been doing all along. On natural cycles, my OPK and BBT correlate as expected... I have an LH surge that's detected for ~36 hours, then I ovulate and have a temp rise. Both times on Clomid, I've experienced a temperature rise on CD16 - and that is also the first day of my positive OPK! It looks like I ovulated without an LH surge (I'm experienced with both OPKs and temping and know that I'm doing them correctly), just looking at my chart. However, my luteal phase in the first cycle suggested that I probably ovulated as indicated by the OPK, on CD17, rather than CD15, as indicated by the temperature rise. Why is this happening? Am I ovulating CD15, or CD17?

I thought the temps were a fluke during the first cycle because I slept so poorly right around O, but it's happening again this time, exactly the same, and I slept well last night, and all was as usual.

I'm so confused and stressed out by this! :dohh:


----------



## jGo_18

well it's been 4 days of high temps, putting my O at CD13.
FF won't give me solid cross hairs because my OPK was positive in the early am on CD14... my OPK on CD13 in the even was negative... but it's possible that i hadn't waited long enough in between using the bathroom... or that i tested too early in the evening.

is it possible that i O'd during the night of CD13 and the LH was just still there in CD14 since it was so early?


----------



## Smsmadreams

Happy new year to you All I hope this year will bring us all loads of baby cloud .Welcome JGO 18 . 2moms2be I hope this will be your cycle .
Girls I have question please can you help me can I use two different donor at the same month (not the same day ofcousre at least a day between them) as each one of them is only able to help once a month.I'm just trying to increase my chance of getting enough sperm.


----------



## laurac1988

I wouldn't. There have been studies that state the sperm would attack eachother. Thus you would be actually lowering your chances as they would spend more time attacking eachother thank looking for the egg.
Plus would wouldn't know who the genetic other half of your child is...


----------



## Smsmadreams

laurac1988 said:


> I wouldn't. There have been studies that state the sperm would attack eachother. Thus you would be actually lowering your chances as they would spend more time attacking eachother thank looking for the egg.
> Plus would wouldn't know who the genetic other half of your child is...

Thanks Laura 1988 how you doing I hope you are doing well.thank you for the info I will avoid it then. I hope it will work for All of us soon


----------



## LisaMZ

Hi ladies! I've been trying to conceive with at home insemination using fresh sperm for a few months now with no success. For those who got a bfp, did you let the sperm liquify before inserting? and for how long? I tried the softcups and i could never get it in right. I'm just gonna do cup and syringe for now on.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I inseminated ASAP after the donation. Both times within 2-5 minutes. I just sucked it up in the syringe, inserted the syringe as close as I could to my cervix, and deposited it. First time, I O'd right after, second time, it was 2 hours later (because I did the travelling this time). Both times, I put on a pad and kept it there for 3-4 hours before I showered.

Both times, I conceived on the first try, with one donation. Have a girl and a boy. Same donor. Trying again in May.


----------



## LisaMZ

wow! with just one insemination per cycle and you caught the egg. Did you get a positive OPK and then did the insemination that evening? I'm going to start doing OPKs twice daily to try to get the timing right. I've only been doing it once daily and i missed my O day last month. What size syringe did you use? Did you use preseed? Any details will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I used a 10ml medicine syringe. And yes, one insemination both times and conceived first try twice. First time, I didn't use any OPKs or anything. I knew my cycle very well. I inseminated the day before O and got a BFP 10 days later and have my girl. Then, the second time, three years later, I DID use OPKs because I had just had a tubal reversal one month before and wanted to make sure that my cycles didn't change.

I got a blaring positive on an OPK that night, and ovulated in the middle of the night and inseminated that same day. I inseminated 18 hours after positive OPK and got my boy.


----------



## burrr

I attribute my success to early insemination. I inseminated a day or two before my positive OPK because I knew it was due around then & the sperm can live up to five days so that was my safety net, to know some was already in there. Then once I got my OPK I inseminated again, I think it was 3 days after the first insemination. I think that's what did it for me. If the egg popped out straight after my OPK, there was sperm waiting from the first insem and if it came out a day or so after, the second insemiation was waiting for it.

It depends on your donor being willing, of course bbut it might save him time in the long run.

The sperm was liquefied because I didn't inseminate it until about 30 mins after he gave it to me-kept as warm as possible. I used a little bit of preseed because I didn't have a lot of EWCM. 

I only used softcups because I couldn't lie down afterwards, otherwise I think I would have just remained lying down for half an hour or so, so if you can do that, don't worry about soft cups. 

As for OPKs, I used them 2-3 times a day. Around 10am and then 3pm. Usually I'd get my first positive at 3pm then again the next morning. Sometimes my morning ones never showed a positive so if I'd not tested in the afternoon I'd have missed it altogether.


----------



## 2moms2be

Girls, I'm being such a wimp! I'm 14DPO today, AF due Monday. Last Clomid cycle, I had the beginnings of a temp drop & my spotting started at 14DPO... told myself that if my temp stayed up on 14dpo I'd test. Well, temp went UP this morning, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Halfway through the day with no spotting, but I can't POAS! 

Haha! Now I'm like, well, if my temp stays up tomorrow and I don't spot today, I'll test tomorrow.

Not bloody likely :p I'd rather see AF than a BFN any day. Wuss! :p


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sounds promising!! Good luck 2moms and hope you see :bfp: when you test!! :)


----------



## LisaMZ

good luck, 2moms2be! I know what you mean about seeing a bfn. it's so disheartening. 

keep us posted! i hope it's a bfp!


----------



## 2moms2be

Huge temp drop today. AF is two days late now but on her way. We're taking next month off because we're going on vacation for our anniversary right at my fertile time, haha... back in the saddle in March. <3


----------



## laurac1988

Have a wonderful vacation xx


----------



## shahmanish

Question - how u count DPO?

i got + opk on jan 17th.. so today , am I 9 DPO? 



2moms2be said:


> Huge temp drop today. AF is two days late now but on her way. We're taking next month off because we're going on vacation for our anniversary right at my fertile time, haha... back in the saddle in March. <3


----------



## LisaMZ

shahmanish said:


> Question - how u count DPO?
> 
> i got + opk on jan 17th.. so today , am I 9 DPO?

Yes


----------



## LisaMZ

I was expecting ovulation on Wednesday based on all my apps. I've been using the wondfos and was going to confirm +opk with a smiley, but never got a chance.

This was the darkest opk got at cd11 at night (testing twice daily first thing @ 7am and 11pm). And I also just started taking BBT. When do you think I ovulated? Or do you think I didn't ovulate at all?
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-27 12.41.09.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2015-01-27-12-36-36-1.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

You haven't hrted long enough to tell yet


----------



## jGo_18

i gotta say, opks are down right confusing. even the simple - spell it out for you smiley face ones make me panic.
i use the advanced clearblue - the ones that blink a smile if you are in a high fertile period and then have a solid smile if you are 'peak'...
i got the blinking smile CD12 in the evening & CD13 in the morning... i was compelled to test again in the afternoon and it was solid. but when i took my vaginal reading on my ovacue monitor it changed my peak day (CD13) to 'ovulation'... so i pretty much raced to inseminate. i know from previous cycles that i get a positive on the regular opks like within 12 hours of ovulating, so i shouldn't have been surprised... but dang. 
so i thought the first insem would be this morning... it ended up being last night and then this morning... but i'm pretty concerned i missed it since by the time i took my ovacue reading it was 4 hours past getting my peak reading.

if i'm basing insemination times off of the peak reading - i was +4hr & +16hrs and we are assuming i ovulated overnight if not sooner.

do you ladies think i have a shot at all?


----------



## artemisttc

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forums. My SO and I are hoping to do our first insemination the first week of March, if everything goes well.

I was wondering if anyone familiar with at home inseminations and/or frozen donor sperm could answer a few questions.

Do any insemination tools come with the shipment? How much donor sperm is in each vial/sample? We used California Cryobank, if that matters. 

Anyone using frozen donor sperm - How did you inseminate? It seems like the syringe method is most popular. I'm most concerned about finding the right size syringe. I've heard that the vials are really tiny, so I want to make sure I get a syringe the right size (to hold the sample and to fit inside the vial to collect it) any advice?
If you used a soft cup, what method? Syringe to cup? Or just placing a cup after using the syringe? 

We bought 6 samples total, and we are trying to figure out how many to use this cycle.

Is two inseminations enough, or should we try 3? 

If we did two, we planned to inseminate a few (10? 18?) hours post +OPK and then about 24 hours after +OPK. 
I think that if we did three inseminations, when should we plan to inseminate? 

There is so much information out there that it's easy to become overwhelmed.


----------



## Eidson23

Welcome artimisttc! I ditched the syringes after two failed attempts. To me, I wasn't able to suck it ALL in and I was worried the swimmers were getting damaged on the way out. We didn't use frozen, we have a known donor so it was fresh. The time we got pregnant (she still is!) he did his business in the soft cup, then I took it and just inserted into my wife and got her to O. She left it in about 12 hours. We inseminted on 5 and 3 days before positive OPK (surprise!). I think it depends on the woman it's all about timing, but since you're using frozen sperm I don't think they live as long as the fresh ones so you'd be better off inseminating after positive OPK. If you have any questions feel free to ask! You can check out my journals too :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: I'm back ladies!! I see lots of new names and faces!! I'm going to have to go back and catch up a bit!! After a LONG break, I *think* we will be trying this cycle!! Fingers crossed things pan out with our potential known donor. Aiming for insemination on March 1st!! :dust:


----------



## artemisttc

Hi Eidson23! Thanks for the advice. I've heard mixed things about the syringes too, and I'm not even sure if I'll be able to find one, so the soft cup is looking more and more likely. 

Hi Ruby. I'm shooting to inseminate on March 4! Good luck!


----------



## Oxygen7880

artemisttc said:


> Hi Eidson23! Thanks for the advice. I've heard mixed things about the syringes too, and I'm not even sure if I'll be able to find one, so the soft cup is looking more and more likely.
> 
> Hi Ruby. I'm shooting to inseminate on March 4! Good luck!

Hi ladies. Just having a read at this thread which was so helpful to me when I was attempting to conceive my little lady. I used a syringe in my attempt and I got pregnant first try so I can very much vouch for that method! Good luck with which ever method you use. Good luck to the rest of the ladies on here too.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

RubyRainbows said:


> :hi: I'm back ladies!! I see lots of new names and faces!! I'm going to have to go back and catch up a bit!! After a LONG break, I *think* we will be trying this cycle!! Fingers crossed things pan out with our potential known donor. Aiming for insemination on March 1st!! :dust:

Good luck Ruby and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Im also back! Positive opks yesterday and today,saw the donor today :) its been a whole year since I last ttc, Im excited!!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Ruby! Hi Luna!

Good luck on TTC again! It's been forever and then some... Maya is 4 and a half and Sunny is now almost 1! 

I have no current plans to try for #3 - I think my body is telling me that it is done. It is bittersweet, but I am grateful for my 2 blessings here on earth and +1 in heaven. 

I wish you all so much luck!


----------



## Nimyra

artemisttc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forums. My SO and I are hoping to do our first insemination the first week of March, if everything goes well.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone familiar with at home inseminations and/or frozen donor sperm could answer a few questions.
> 
> Do any insemination tools come with the shipment? How much donor sperm is in each vial/sample? We used California Cryobank, if that matters.
> 
> Anyone using frozen donor sperm - How did you inseminate? It seems like the syringe method is most popular. I'm most concerned about finding the right size syringe. I've heard that the vials are really tiny, so I want to make sure I get a syringe the right size (to hold the sample and to fit inside the vial to collect it) any advice?
> If you used a soft cup, what method? Syringe to cup? Or just placing a cup after using the syringe?
> 
> We bought 6 samples total, and we are trying to figure out how many to use this cycle.
> 
> Is two inseminations enough, or should we try 3?
> 
> If we did two, we planned to inseminate a few (10? 18?) hours post +OPK and then about 24 hours after +OPK.
> I think that if we did three inseminations, when should we plan to inseminate?
> 
> There is so much information out there that it's easy to become overwhelmed.

Hey Artemisttc,

If you are going to use frozen sperm, you should consider not doing at-home-insemination but going through a fertility clinic instead. The frozen sperm is only "good" for 12 hours or so and so your timing needs to be REALLY precise... the sort of precise you are only going to get by having ultrasound monitoring of your ovulation. 

Your odds of frozen at-home insemination working are probably only 3% a month. :( It bumps up to closer to 15% with IUI (and exact monitoring). Using fresh sperm it is more like %20 (depending on your age) and you don't have to be as precise with the timing since fresh sperm lives 2-3 days. 

I'm sure that is not what you want to hear... clinics and sperm are expensive. My opinion is that given the odds of success, buying frozen sperm for home insemination isn't worth it - it could work, but it might take a lot of tries and a lot of luck. If you do decide to go ahead, then I would just do one, or two vials a month at most. The amount in the vials is small (about 1/3 the amount as if you used fresh sperm) - it is plenty if you are doing IUI, but won't seem like much doing it at home. If you proceed, you should visit your doctor and get a small syringe (3ml) and catheter tube (thin tube that connects to the syringe), and have your partner use a speculum and the syringe plus tube to get the sperm right on your cervical opening. That would probably be your best chance at making it work. 

Good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hello ladies!! So glad to see familiar names still on here!! :happydance:

Good luck Luna!!!

We just inseminated a few hours ago!! Was planning to do it tomorrow but expecting more snow, so had to bump it up a day. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nimyra - I can't believe Maya is already 4!! Crazy how fast time flies!! Maya & Sunny - great names!


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck!! Ive just had a faintttt bfp at 9dpo, and boobs are so sore, but we'll see! May be a chemical, its a waiting game!! Cant post pix from my phone!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Fingers crossed for you, Luna!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Good luck Luna! Post pics when you can!! Fingers crossed! Are you using the same donor?


----------



## LunaBean

Yup,same donor! Pix on last page of my journal, in my sig :D


----------



## LunaBean

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=848761&d=1425331878


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Luna! Looks positive to me! And you said in your journal that the blood work is positive too, right?? Very exciting!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Her pregnancy test was positive, will get bloods results tomro :) Think I believe it now!
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 12









noahtest.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm very excited for you Luna!! Noah looks very happy!! Sorry, i'm out of the loop on here lately - is this your 1st BFP since Noah?


----------



## LunaBean

Nope Ive had two mc since him, last one was last march so havnt tried in a year and it worked 1st time with 1 donation!! Just got a positive digital test,so fingers crossed its planning to stick!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

artemisttc said:


> Hi Ruby. I'm shooting to inseminate on March 4! Good luck!

Is tomorrow the big day?? Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Kale

Hi all. We are brand new to this so I was hoping to get some advice. My wife and I are TTC with frozen donor sperm and plan on doing at home insemination. Does anyone have any success with at home insemination as opposed to IUI at the doctor's office? Also, any advice on how many vials to purchase for our upcoming try?


----------



## RubyRainbows

:hi: Kale - Welcome! I think you'll find a lot of great advice here! Read thru some of the pages. There have been others over the years who went with at home inseminations using frozen donor sperm. Unfortunately, I was not successful and wiped out all the money I had for TTC pretty quickly!! It's a very expensive method. I just returned to TTC this cycle. We are inseminating at home using fresh (known) donor sperm. Good luck to you!! The sperm bank you're using should advise you on timing, procedure, and how many vials to purchase each month.


----------



## LunaBean

Soo...it would appear Ive made TWO tiny humans!!! Was sent for a scan yest due to the bleeding and hcg going from 17 to 142 in two days and she suspected ectopic, I joked saying noah keeps saying twins, and she turned the screen and went 1, 2!!! Im in total shock!!! Back next wednesday to see if both grow, will be 6 weeks so hopefully see their heartbeats!! Freaking out lol
 



Attached Files:







20150309_181257-picsay.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c.30

Oodles of sticky :dust::dust::dust: Luna


----------



## jury3

Luna-Congrats! I have twins and love it!


----------



## RubyRainbows

:happydance: Luna!! That is amazing news!! I have everything crossed for you!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Mafi419

Kale said:


> Hi all. We are brand new to this so I was hoping to get some advice. My wife and I are TTC with frozen donor sperm and plan on doing at home insemination. Does anyone have any success with at home insemination as opposed to IUI at the doctor's office? Also, any advice on how many vials to purchase for our upcoming try?

Hi there :) where do you live? Our gorgeous 3 month baby boy was made via at-home insemination with frozen sperm (luckily at our first try :D ). We bought 2 vials but used them separately, but each vial had 20 MOT sperm. You can read our journal (signature), I explain everything we did step by step :) good luck :D

Luna, congratulations!! So exciting!! H&H 9 months - maybe 8 and a half  with twins ;)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Tons of sticky dust Luna!!! Congrats and yay, twins!!!! :D


----------



## artemisttc

Mafi419 said:


> Kale said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. We are brand new to this so I was hoping to get some advice. My wife and I are TTC with frozen donor sperm and plan on doing at home insemination. Does anyone have any success with at home insemination as opposed to IUI at the doctor's office? Also, any advice on how many vials to purchase for our upcoming try?
> 
> Hi there :) where do you live? Our gorgeous 3 months baby boy was made via at-home insemination with frozen sperm (luckily at our first try :D ). We bought 2 vials but used them separately, but each vial had 20 MOT sperm. You can read our journal (signature), I explain everything we did step by step :) good luck :D
> 
> Luna, congratulations!! So exciting!! H&H 9 months - maybe 8 and a half  with twins ;)Click to expand...

Mafi - I was wondering if you could share the link to your journal with your ttc story. I can't seem to find it on your signature? :shrug:
Anyway, congrats on your beautiful baby!

I'm 1/2 through my tww and already driving myself crazy!


----------



## Mafi419

artemisttc said:


> Mafi419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. We are brand new to this so I was hoping to get some advice. My wife and I are TTC with frozen donor sperm and plan on doing at home insemination. Does anyone have any success with at home insemination as opposed to IUI at the doctor's office? Also, any advice on how many vials to purchase for our upcoming try?
> 
> Hi there :) where do you live? Our gorgeous 3 months baby boy was made via at-home insemination with frozen sperm (luckily at our first try :D ). We bought 2 vials but used them separately, but each vial had 20 MOT sperm. You can read our journal (signature), I explain everything we did step by step :) good luck :D
> 
> Luna, congratulations!! So exciting!! H&H 9 months - maybe 8 and a half  with twins ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Mafi - I was wondering if you could share the link to your journal with your ttc story. I can't seem to find it on your signature? :shrug:
> Anyway, congrats on your beautiful baby!
> 
> I'm 1/2 through my tww and already driving myself crazy!Click to expand...

Hi Artemisttc! Sorry, my signature was too big and I had to remove something lol here it is:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-1-trying-every-possible-method-home.html


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tested yesterday and got a BFN. :cry:
AF is due tomorrow. Not out until that ugly :witch: gets me. Anyone here ever get a BFN around 10/11 DPO and then eventually get a BFP??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I got a bfn at 11 dpo with this little one. All signs seemed to point to a try again next time cycle. Stopped feeling bloated, temps went down, ect. AF day came and went, got a bfp at 14 dpo. 

I hope this is the case for you, Ruby! xx


----------



## kerrycharla

Hello everyone,
We are new to this thread. Me and my wife are ttc with our first attempt at home yesterday using a 10ml syringe using a known donor. She had a positive opk on Friday night and again yesterday evening 1 hour before insemination. Woke up this morning with a negative opk so hopefully we caught it!!! 
We are excited but nervous and don't want to be too positive just in case. 
My wife is the one ttc, she is 27 and i am 25, no medical issues so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, kerry!


----------



## Eidson23

Good luck Kerry!!! We used a known donor also, let the TWW begin!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks PinkorBlue - but sadly, the :witch: got me! :cry: Such an emotional roller coaster!! Ugh.

Welcome Kerry! Sounds like excellent timing!!


----------



## kerrycharla

Thank you :).
Yeah hopefully, its only been 2 days, this tww is going to feel like a lifetime.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, :( booooo to that lousy :witch: getting you, Ruby. :hugs: :hugs: I hope your next cycle brings your bfp. :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw Ruby, sorry to hear it. But onwards and upwards to this next cycle.


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck kerry! Aw ruby that sucks :( 

Im so sick! I forgot how bad all day sickness is :/


----------



## Cinderella

So, I think I've found a known donor! From going to using a bank, to joining a co parenting forum and now approaching someone all in a day, this is big news! 
He's beautiful inside and out and already has children so I know he's fertile! 

I've been planning on using soft cups; getting him to put his stuff into the soft cup and then inserting it - all without use of syringes, could this work? I'm a moon cup user anyway so ok with using them. It just seems like the most fuss free way!


----------



## Eidson23

Cinderella said:


> So, I think I've found a known donor! From going to using a bank, to joining a co parenting forum and now approaching someone all in a day, this is big news!
> He's beautiful inside and out and already has children so I know he's fertile!
> 
> I've been planning on using soft cups; getting him to put his stuff into the soft cup and then inserting it - all without use of syringes, could this work? I'm a moon cup user anyway so ok with using them. It just seems like the most fuss free way!

Good luck! That's exactly how I got my wife pregnant! I felt like the syringes not only didn't get it all but was damaging the swimmers, so after two failed attempts we just used soft cups and got pregnant that cycle :)


----------



## Cinderella

Eidson23 said:


> Good luck! That's exactly how I got my wife pregnant! I felt like the syringes not only didn't get it all but was damaging the swimmers, so after two failed attempts we just used soft cups and got pregnant that cycle :)

That's amazing news, thank you! And congratulations on you and your wife's pregnancy, not long now!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

LunaBean said:


> Good luck kerry! Aw ruby that sucks :(
> 
> Im so sick! I forgot how bad all day sickness is :/

I hope it is short lived, all day sickness is brutal. xx


----------



## Cinderella

Any incites on how to handle messaging back potential donors? I've started to have some replies to my 'ad' and most of them have been 'hi do you need a donor im available thanks.' type messages and a little part of me just thinks NONONONONO! right away, as I just can't deal with that sort of inane, inarticulate conversation... but then, I really want some swimmers, and these could be good men... Do I trust my gut or at least give a generic 'get to know you' reply? 

Majorly hoping my known donor comes through and then none of this matters... but at this stage I can't put all my eggs in one basket! (pun totally intended lol)


----------



## kerrycharla

So, we are 12dpo and my other half did a clear blue digital and got a bfn :(...

I know its probably still early but trying to stay positive is getting hard :(


----------



## Eidson23

kerrycharla said:


> So, we are 12dpo and my other half did a clear blue digital and got a bfn :(...
> 
> I know its probably still early but trying to stay positive is getting hard :(

Digitals are less sensitive and sometimes take longer to show positive. Good luck!


----------



## kerrycharla

AF has arrived :( Sadtimes.


----------



## kerrycharla

AF appeared today, back to square one :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gonna start trying this week for baby #3 with my donor (number 5 for me). Should O in the next day or two!


----------



## RubyRainbows

kerrycharla said:


> AF has arrived :( Sadtimes.

Big hugs, Kerry!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Cinderella said:


> Any incites on how to handle messaging back potential donors? I've started to have some replies to my 'ad' and most of them have been 'hi do you need a donor im available thanks.' type messages and a little part of me just thinks NONONONONO! right away, as I just can't deal with that sort of inane, inarticulate conversation... but then, I really want some swimmers, and these could be good men... Do I trust my gut or at least give a generic 'get to know you' reply?
> 
> Majorly hoping my known donor comes through and then none of this matters... but at this stage I can't put all my eggs in one basket! (pun totally intended lol)

Yeah, I would create a generic, friendly, cheerful, email response and copy/paste it to each potential donor with a list of questions that are important to you. It's really the only way to weed thru the guys and decide who will be best suited!! Good luck! Hope you find a great one in the batch!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

We inseminated yesterday and today (CD 14 and 15). It was very frustrating today. As soon as we inseminated with the syringe, it all seemed to immediately dribble back out! :cry: Which defies gravity?? Bc I had 2 pillows propped under my butt and my legs in the air - so why did it all spill back out????


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I hate when that happens. It's such a waste. Sorry that happened.

I inseminated today too, and put a pad on, so that any spillage stayed at the opening of my vagina.

I have a sinking feeling, though, that this cycle is not going to work.


----------



## Eidson23

Have you ever tried soft cups?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eidson23 said:


> Have you ever tried soft cups?

No, but we will have to practice with them and try for next cycle! :cry:


----------



## Eidson23

We had our donor deposit right into the soft cup and I inserted it into my wife like that on the cycle she became pregnant. Still have hopes for you! It seems like a lot comes out but those swimmers can be quick! Good luck!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eidson23 said:


> We had our donor deposit right into the soft cup and I inserted it into my wife like that on the cycle she became pregnant. Still have hopes for you! It seems like a lot comes out but those swimmers can be quick! Good luck!

How long are the sperm viable for when in an open soft cup? I was thinking the sperm needs to stay in the sealed specimen cup to stay alive? There is usually about 5-10 mins for us between ejaculation and insem.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm not sure I know there was at least 5 minutes between ejac and insem for us and it was in the open soft cup. I figured with the sterile cup he was using, I wasn't getting all the swimmers and then the syringe was damaging them and that's why it failed. When we took out everything except the soft cup she got pregnant. I'm sure it's different for everyone and everyone is comfortable with different things but for me is was much easier.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've done syringe and cup three times now (same donor) and always inseminated within 5 minutes of the deposit being made. Twice, I've conceived on the first try, one donation and I'll be testing April 8 to see if the third time really is a charm.


----------



## kinney324

New to this page and wanted to introduce myself! :) I'm a 28 year old woman who is 16 months into an international adoption with my husband (adopting from Ethiopia) but we've recently found out we have another 2+ years to go. As I feel myself getting older- and we are eager to get started with building a family since we both have always envisioned a family on the bigger side- we've decided to TTC in June. The only tricky part- my husband is trans. He was born with female anatomy- so we'll be using a sperm donor for pregnancies.

I swear- I have spent two days now with the computer on my lap 20 hours per day- didn't even go to sleep this past night- trying to navigate all this. I've been doing mild research + tracking my cycle + taking prenatals for a few weeks now- but now its time to choose our source and my head is spinning. I get very intense with research sometimes- hah! We don't have anyone in our life we'd like to go with- so we will likely go with a sperm bank (or are also open to an open donor that we could connect with online). 

While we are able to go with a more expensive bank should we need to (I really like Fairfax) due to the adoption- our finances are very tight- so we ideally would like a less expensive bank if possible. I really like NW Clinic- but there are only 4 donors that look at all like my husband- and all are unavailable at the moment. I found some options I really like on NY Cryos which is quite inexpensive (about 250.00 per vial)- but almost all of the donors on there are 5-10 million active sperm per .5ml and so they suggest to use 2 vials at once (so really 500.00 anyway) and that even feels a bit low. We are planning to start with ICI at home. I've done a lot of research on the actual insemination process- just don't know what direction to go in sperm wise. Any help?? I'm sure it's been asked a million times!

One other question. My BMI is 34- so not ideal. It's down from 39. I'm a clean, healthy eater for the most part- but often overeat at night and work a pretty sedentary job- so have gained weight over the last 5 or so years. I'm a size 12 and 5'5. Ideally I would have planned to be thinner when starting my TTC journey, I just don't see myself losing a lot of drastic weight by June. Hopefully another 10-15 pounds. Has anyone had similar numbers to me and done fine with their TTC journey? Due to my seasonal work schedule- I don't want to postpone too much if possible.

Thanks so much for reading my whole novel- and looking forward to any advice. Now back to reading everything else in this thread that I already started with! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi Kinney! Welcome! I 1st bought frozen from a place in San Fran and then in NYC - but quickly depleted our saved TTC money. We have tried off/on over the past 5+ years.... whenever we had money to try again. We have used both frozen and fresh. There are websites where you can find known donors - just be careful of course weeding thru to find a good one. Right now we are trying with a known donor friend. We are on month 2 of trying after taking a LONG break (like 2 years)! I was waiting to lose weight as well. But I would be thrilled to be a size 12! I think you are perfectly fine TTC at your current weight! Glad you found this group! I think you will find a lot of useful information here!


----------



## kinney324

Thanks so much for your feedback! Glad to hear that you think I'm probably okay to TTC at my BMI- I was concerned about that. I checked out KDR and found a few good options within a couple hour drive- so I might consider that. It makes me nervous for some reason tho! How does it usually work? I don't want it to feel overly intimate and make my partner feel odd... do people just usually meet at a hotel, the guy does what he has to do, and then hands you the cup and walks out? Haha sorry for the odd questions!

And good luck as you start up again!! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

We would rent a hotel room... set everything up in the room... and then wait in the lobby while he did his business. He would come out - we said our goodbyes - and he left. We then went up to the room to inseminate. I would recommend not being alone in the hotel room with him, especially since he is basically a stranger - at least initially. We always sat in the lobby to discuss/sign the contract initially on the 1st mtg.


----------



## kerrycharla

Back again...

So now we are confused, AF came but not for long and was very light...

Wife did an OPK today and it was positive which is strange and about 4 days earl. Decided to do a pregnancy test (well 2) too as havent done one since af and there is a very faint line, didnt do it till 7pm. 

But we are confused, would it be faint still 23 dpo if it was positive?

Confused!!!!


----------



## kerrycharla

These are the tests.... Opinions please
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0126~2.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see the lines. LH and HCG are molecularly similar, so OPKs will pick up both, and often will pick it up before an HPT picks up the hcg. HCG has an "extra" molecule than LH, which is what the HPTs look for.

I'm gonna go ahead and say that if the OPK was positive, and you're getting faint lines on the HPT, you're pregnant. With the bleeding, it could be implantation bleeding, a miscarriage, or something else. Best to call the doctor for betas. Good luck!


----------



## kinney324

RubyRainbows said:


> We would rent a hotel room... set everything up in the room... and then wait in the lobby while he did his business. He would come out - we said our goodbyes - and he left. We then went up to the room to inseminate. I would recommend not being alone in the hotel room with him, especially since he is basically a stranger - at least initially. We always sat in the lobby to discuss/sign the contract initially on the 1st mtg.

Thanks! Great feedback! I'm thinking perhaps we should consider having him come back the next day too (before we check out) so we have two tries going at once? Would you suggest that?


----------



## RubyRainbows

kinney324 said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> We would rent a hotel room... set everything up in the room... and then wait in the lobby while he did his business. He would come out - we said our goodbyes - and he left. We then went up to the room to inseminate. I would recommend not being alone in the hotel room with him, especially since he is basically a stranger - at least initially. We always sat in the lobby to discuss/sign the contract initially on the 1st mtg.
> 
> Thanks! Great feedback! I'm thinking perhaps we should consider having him come back the next day too (before we check out) so we have two tries going at once? Would you suggest that?Click to expand...

That would be ideal! That was always our goal too (depending on the circumstances)! But depending on distance and day of the week, sometimes we were only able to check in - stay for a couple hours - and then check out.


----------



## RubyRainbows

kerrycharla said:


> Back again...
> 
> So now we are confused, AF came but not for long and was very light...
> 
> Wife did an OPK today and it was positive which is strange and about 4 days earl. Decided to do a pregnancy test (well 2) too as havent done one since af and there is a very faint line, didnt do it till 7pm.
> 
> But we are confused, would it be faint still 23 dpo if it was positive?
> 
> Confused!!!!

I see the lines - good luck!! Can you call your doc and request a blood test to confirm?


----------



## kerrycharla

Who wouldve thought thiswould be so confusing.. Did 3 strips and a clear blue normal last night, all positive. Did a strip this morning, positive but the clwar blue digital says 'not pregnant'.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Digitals take a lot longer to pick up hcg than line tests do


----------



## kerrycharla

BrandiCanucks said:


> Digitals take a lot longer to pick up hcg than line tests do

Fingers crossed... It was darker this evening than it was this morning...


----------



## kerrycharla

So called the doctors today and they said that they will only do a urine sample and it will be the same as what ours show... Thought they would see her thats why we waited till now, now we arent going to be able to take FMU until monday, Grr lol


----------



## mirandala

Kerry- The digital tests have less hcg sensitivity... so that just takes time. If you are in the US you can use requestatest.com and order your own blood hcg test if you can't wait.


----------



## RubyRainbows

AF arrived. So frustrated. I want a baby so bad... I just wanna cry! I feel like giving up. Ugh. Trying to stay positive.... but it's been so many years of disappointment. :cry:


----------



## CWB86

I'm new to this and currently on the 2ww with our second donor attempt this year. The first we had just one insemination and I think it was possibly to late. 
This time we had 3 1 day before positive opk and two within so fingers crossed


----------



## kerrycharla

Sorry to hear that Ruby :(

fingers crossed CWB86!

We are still so confused.. after our what we thought was AF we had 8 full days of BFP's which were getting marginally darker, the OPK's were super dark too - darker than the control line. Now 8 days later the HPT line is practically invisible :( but the lines on the OPK are still dark...

We took a FMU sample to the doctors on Monday (when the lines where showing practically invisible) and they said I will take up to 5 days as they are backlogged due to the easter break :(. SO CONFUSED and other half has so many symptoms - achey boobs, achey tummy, achey back, tiredness, frequent urination!

I just want to know now so we can get on!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kerry - any news?

:hi: Welcome CWB! Sounds like perfect timing! :)


----------



## BellaBaby2

Hi Everyone,

I just want to say what an inspiration all of you are! I searched for this particular type of forum as I have a lot of questions - and found myself reading pages and pages that dated all the way back from 2009! Some of you the same writers! 

My wife and I have been married for almost three years now. We have a 6 year old that I had before my wife and I met through "the old fashioned" way when I was 18 years old. 

My wife and I have finally decided that it is time to start planning our next baby together. We have done a lot of research regarding cryobanks - we feel that getting frozen sperm is the way to go for us and having an at home insemination would make us both feel the most comfortable. Additionally, I would be the one getting pregnant. 

I have so many questions - First, how did you pick your bank? Was it a decision that your doctor helped with?

Ovulation! Gah! I have started to track. I am going to count and chart my temperature as well. But, are there any other go to methods? How many months should you chart before trying? I have read some say just one month with a successful pregnancy - others have charted for 12 months before trying. Also, should I change my diet and start vitamins before - as I have read that sugar should be removed from diet beforehand. 

I know there are probably a million forums out there - and I can search for the information, but I would really like to reach out to others going through a similar process/life experience right now - today, in the moment. I know that this may be a long process and the both of us would need support. 

Thank you in advance! 

B


----------



## Eidson23

Welcome Bella! Feel free to look through my journals (in my sig). I have an 8 year old son from a previous relationship (at 18 as well) and my wife just gave birth to our first child together 12 days ago! We used a known donor for financial reasons so I don't have a lot of input on choosing a cryobank. If you have any questions you can PM me anytime :) good luck!


----------



## BellaBaby2

Eidson - your journals are so exciting! I am so ready. We at first thought about a known donor, and we have been waiting for the right one to enter into our lives - and it just isn't happening. So, hence why we have explored cryobanks and will probably try that first. Unfortunately, it is a lot more expensive. So, we will have one shot this year and if it happens, then it was meant to be. If all goes as planned, we will officially try during my August cycle. This gives me a couple more months to continue counting, taking temps, and using ovulation tests to get the best possible date! 

I am really looking forward to hearing stories to better educate my soul on how challenging, yet rewarding this process can be.

B


----------



## Mafi419

Hi Bella :) we got pregnant on our first try using frozen sperm. Maybe my journal can help you: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...thod-home.html

Feel free to send me a pm if you have any queries - I'll try to help you the best way I can :) good luck :)


----------



## mirandala

Hi Bella!

For picking the sperm bank I did not have any help from medical professionals. Choicmoms provided a lot of really excellent info on the various banks (google choice moms - i know you are a couple and aren't choosing to be single parents, but that is a community also using sperm banks a lot and there has been a lot of research done into the differences between the various sperm banks). Where are you based? If based in the UK, all of the banks are somewhat equivalent because of the strict regulations around sperm donation. In the States, the regulations are not as established and each bank is able to set their own limits with regards to the amount of families that can be produced per donor. Banks offer different information about the donors- some you can get voice recordings and (I think) even video. 
My decision was ultimately made based on my desire for a super ethical sperm bank with low family limits, so I went with The Sperm Bank of California who are a nonprofit. A con: because they have such low family limits, they have fewer donors available. I realllly like knowing that my child won't have many dozen half siblings, though, and the Sperm Bank of Ca has a ten family limit. They are also local to me, so that makes it a lot easier as I don't have to fret about shipping costs. 

Ultimately, you need to figure out what your priorities are and find a bank that fits.


----------



## kerrycharla

Just an update. 

Wife got results from bloods - the hormone is too low for her to be pregnant so shes had a miscarriage. 

Sad times, but at least we know she is fertile!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Kerry x


----------



## Mom2Madison

mirandala said:


> Hi Bella!
> 
> For picking the sperm bank I did not have any help from medical professionals. Choicmoms provided a lot of really excellent info on the various banks (google choice moms - i know you are a couple and aren't choosing to be single parents, but that is a community also using sperm banks a lot and there has been a lot of research done into the differences between the various sperm banks). Where are you based? If based in the UK, all of the banks are somewhat equivalent because of the strict regulations around sperm donation. In the States, the regulations are not as established and each bank is able to set their own limits with regards to the amount of families that can be produced per donor. Banks offer different information about the donors- some you can get voice recordings and (I think) even video.
> My decision was ultimately made based on my desire for a super ethical sperm bank with low family limits, so I went with The Sperm Bank of California who are a nonprofit. A con: because they have such low family limits, they have fewer donors available. I realllly like knowing that my child won't have many dozen half siblings, though, and the Sperm Bank of Ca has a ten family limit. They are also local to me, so that makes it a lot easier as I don't have to fret about shipping costs.
> 
> Ultimately, you need to figure out what your priorities are and find a bank that fits.

Mirandala--

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a single mom by choice. I chose my sperm from the Sperm Bank of CA. I got pregnant on my first IUI. My daughter is now 15 months :D. I'm now pregnant with my second baby. I got pregnant the 1st round of IVF. Had my 2nd follow up with my RE today for an ultrasound. Everything is going perfectly. I am in contact with another single mother who used the same sperm donor. It's been really great! If you have any questions, feel free to ask me. I wouldn't change anything for the world :baby:


----------



## mirandala

I'm so sorry to hear that Kerry. 

MomtoMadison- thank you so much!! I don't know any other single mothers who have used sperm banks/tsbc. I am so glad to hear you are having such a positive experience with it and have connected with the other mother too. Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Fonkey

Hi sm1x09x, I can see that this thread is extremly old but I have some questions for you and was wondering if you could tell me how to contact you bette. If you still rea these posts. :)Thanks.


----------



## Fonkey

Hi, I know there are lots of ways to do home insemination and there is a lo in the internet, but I was wondering if anybody of you could recommend any procedures and products to use before. I have found the perfect donor and I like to start the process as soon as I can. I am happy for every advice you can give me. 

Thanks ladies....


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thinking of you, Ruby. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Hi all! :flower:

I was lucky enough to conceive using the info and support from this thread and now have a beautiful 3 year - who would now like a baby brother or sister :winkwink:
So I'm back here ... and so sorry to see you still here and trying RubyRainbows xx

We're pretty much back to square one as although we're still in contact with our donor, his circumstances have changed and he can't help us.... Soooo, we're back to searching and hoping to find someone genuine!


----------



## Ommahbuba

I tried and succeeded from the 1st time. The result mostly depend on quality of sperm donator. Also for me were important his IQ, health and many other important factors. If you are interested in details, PM me.


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!

I just switched donors and did a double insemination- one vaginal, one IUI. 

I spoke to someone the other day that used 3 vials the month they finally succeeded- an IUI, ICI, and Vaginal. I've only ever done max of 2 vials per month- though I'm tempted to do a 3 vial next time. Thoughts? It's just so expensive.


----------



## laurac1988

Sometimes it does just take a little time. We tried for 24 months in total. Caught second month with this donor (our third donor) but lost the baby. Then caught again 9 months later with the baby I'm currently carrying. I don't think there's a magic formula really... As long as your timing is good you have about a 20% chance maximum per cycle


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've used the same donor for two of my children, and we caught on the first try with only one donation with both of them. However, we're on our third cycle trying this time around.


----------



## RubyRainbows

DaisyDoodles said:


> Hi all! :flower:
> 
> I was lucky enough to conceive using the info and support from this thread and now have a beautiful 3 year - who would now like a baby brother or sister :winkwink:
> So I'm back here ... and so sorry to see you still here and trying RubyRainbows xx
> 
> We're pretty much back to square one as although we're still in contact with our donor, his circumstances have changed and he can't help us.... Soooo, we're back to searching and hoping to find someone genuine!


Hi Daisy! :wave: Welcome back (and thank you :flower:).


----------



## RubyRainbows

So we had (happily) found someone we thought would be a great donor. After only 3 cycles he and his GF have decided to "take a break" from helping us. I'm so frustrated!! GRRRR! It's probably for the best bc each attempt has been super annoying. There has been so many issues in attempting to coordinate with them to get the timing right - every month it's always something! I appreciate them helping us (it was the GFs idea initially) but just not a good match, unfortunately. I'm so sick of one disappointment after another on this LONG journey!! When I first started trying to conceive baby #2, my son was only 2 yrs old. Now he will soon be turning 8!! I never intended for there to be such a huge age difference between them! Ugh. I'm feeling sad today - feel like it's never going to happen. And then part of me thinks maybe it's "not meant to happen" and that makes me even more sad. At this point I just have to stay hopeful that maybe this cycle is THE ONE!! We inseminated 1x, 1 - 2 days before ovulation. So the timing was good!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Thinking of you, Ruby. :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs:

Congrats on your newest addition!! :happydance:


----------



## 2moms2be

Hey everybody :) Just poking my head back in to say hello. Happy to see some success since I last was here! Needed to take a break, as this has all become very stressful.

We're now with a new donor and on our fifth Clomid cycle (13th cycle all together). I have an HSG tomorrow to check out my tubes. If this isn't successful, we have one more Clomid cycle before moving on to an RE, and probably a medicated IUI. My diagnosis is still "unexplained infertility."

Crossing my fingers for this cycle and hoping for happy news for the rest of you too :)


----------



## CWB86

Good luck :)

My husband and I are trying again this month, we've inseminated 3 times over the last 3 days using the same (brilliant) donor. Crossing fingers as its really starting to stress us out


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Expecting my third baby via sperm donation in February!!


----------



## MariposaTam

Exciting Brandi, congratulations! So glad all is looking good thus far :) We are still working on it over here-trying out new things like freezing it and bringing it back since we can't seem to get the timing right with shipping :confused:


----------



## MissSaturn

I'm brand new, first post! This is our 5th month I think doing at home insemination, been TTC for almost 2 years. Due to medication it's easier for my husband to ejacuate into a cup. This month we are really trying we've done 6 inseminations this month so far and I haven't ovulated yet... I've been testing but haven't seen anything yet. I'm on day 15 of my cycle, (usually my avg cycles are 30-32 days), really hoping this month works. Just looking for any suggestions, etc. He gives me his sample in a cup and I use a 10ml syringe, I am always laying down and always O after and either stay in bed for the night or for atleast half hour to an hour, sometimes with hips up and sometimes on my side. Anyways hello and so glad to hear about success stories! Hope this is the month for all of us!


----------



## lisap2008

Welcome misssaturn!. I hope it happens quickly for you.


----------



## blakesmummy09

I'm new here we've been ttc for 7 months now and hubby is having problems during ov the stress gets to us too much as such so it's a first month. Any tips and advice would be much appreciated x


----------



## madzia

I'm 26 single queer woman and hopefully soon I'll try AI at home. I'm looking for donor but it's very hard to find someone in my country cause most of donors charge a large fee for this or they do it just for sex. I'm ovulating around 20th April so probably won't try this month but hopefully next.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Good luck Madzia:thumbup:


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone... it has been so long. I just popped in to see if anyone is still around...


----------



## jefnerf

Hi I'm new to the forums but we're using a donor at home (we're a same sex couple).


----------



## KPeakey

I've been a follower of these threads for a while, but never posted as fell into the 'not quite ready to try yet' category.

Wifey and I are dying to have a family - but I am currently doing my masters degree so wifey is sole earner in our house. This means we have to wait as I am not comfortable with her going on maternity whilst I'm not earning. This was agreed upon and put out time frame at starting to try winter 2018.

I am a planner, and the wait is killing me - but its a necessary evil my practical mind tells me. As wifey and I are both women we can't have an accidental pregnancy, we have to have a plan and a little assistance. As such I've been scouring the web the last 12 months ish learning all I can and reading all different accounts of people who have done what we have. I research all day long and virtual baby shop and plan constantly. I think it's my way of making it easier on myself that we are having to wait.

Anyway, we have a plan. Wifey will carry (I am super maternal, but have no desire to be pregnant particularly as I'm very squeamish), I don't think you need biology to love and care for a child. I truly believe that with every ounce of my being let me get that out there. We will (hopefully) be using a known donor. This is a conversation for a another day and a lot of people have a lot of questions about this. But it hasn't been a decision we have made lightly and we have a very thorough and reasoned thought process behind it. We'll be trying at home insemination. We have names picked etc etc. Basically we have a plan. We just have to wait....

Anyway, recently our sperm donor who lives 1 hour away has moved and now lives 5 hours away. This changes things. We don't know how yet, but we worry it does. Anyway we we're planning on visiting him over summer just for a couple of nights and me and wifey suddenly had a thought. What if, without charting, plotting, testing, monitoring etc we just whilst we're there try that one time. As a practice run, to try logistics, get the awkwardness out of the way and all that stuff. It would be so so unlikely to work, but then if it did it would be the closest thing to an accidental pregnancy we would get! If it didn't work, we carry on as normal with the plan to start seriously tracking and trying late next year...

Anywhooo, wanted to get that off my chest with like minded people. I thought about starting a journal but didn't know if I had enough to talk about. I might still.

Nice to meet you all if there are any people still out there!


----------



## KPeakey

https://lovemakesafamilylgbtcouple.wordpress.com/

here is the link to my journal in which ill document our ttc journey and all things LGBT parenting and same-sex marriage!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi everyone,

I'm just checking back in to say that my husband and I are trying for #3... this month was our first cycle trying. I flew my DD2's donor in (just one shot) and had him meet her. She's 4 and it went well. 

I'm also talking to a local friend or two to see if he might be willing to be a donor this time around in case the travel gets to be too much. I'm not a fan of shipping sperm.

Anyway, if anyone is around and wants to catch up, I'd like that. 

The kids are all right. ;)


----------

